# Boycott Israel



## fairandbalanced

MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network 
MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


----------



## Moonglow

yawn


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*

January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart 






...

Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.

The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.

...

The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.

The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Tank

Hopefully all those Africans will boycott Israel


----------



## Phoenall

Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world, and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute



And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.

It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
Click to expand...




 WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
Click to expand...


Typical Israeli crapola.

Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBPf29ZOWkg]Israeli bulldozer driver murders American peace activist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli crapola.
> 
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBPf29ZOWkg]Israeli bulldozer driver murders American peace activist - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...





 I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.

 But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.


----------



## PredFan

How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?


----------



## Phoenall

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?





 Depends on what you eat and what your medical history is.


----------



## P F Tinmore

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?



Do you use war?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli crapola.
> 
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBPf29ZOWkg]Israeli bulldozer driver murders American peace activist - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> 
> But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.
Click to expand...


Nice deflection from my post.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?



Medical supplies and innovations, computer-related stuff, oranges, etc.  Not that you should boycott Israel.


----------



## Sally

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli crapola.
> 
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> Israeli bulldozer driver murders American peace activist - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> 
> But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
Click to expand...


Isn't it great how the Arabs and their fellow travelers drag up Rachel Corrie time and time again?  However, have any of the readers seen them posting about the armed terrorist who hid in the offices of the radical group to which Rachel Corrie belonged?  The Muslim terrorist from England consequently went to Mike's Place and blew himself up, killing several people and wounded many others.  As sad as the Rachel Corrie incident is, a mentally ill girl should have been dissuaded by her parents not to leave the country.  Nobody in their right mind plays chickie with a bulldozer.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> 
> But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it great how the Arabs and their fellow travelers drag up Rachel Corrie time and time again?  However, have any of the readers seen them posting about the armed terrorist who hid in the offices of the radical group to which Rachel Corrie belonged?  The Muslim terrorist from England consequently went to Mike's Place and blew himself up, killing several people and wounded many others.  As sad as the Rachel Corrie incident is, a mentally ill girl should have been dissuaded by her parents not to leave the country.  Nobody in their right mind plays chickie with a bulldozer.
Click to expand...


Shift off the discussion we were having about agriculture.


----------



## Sally

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great how the Arabs and their fellow travelers drag up Rachel Corrie time and time again?  However, have any of the readers seen them posting about the armed terrorist who hid in the offices of the radical group to which Rachel Corrie belonged?  The Muslim terrorist from England consequently went to Mike's Place and blew himself up, killing several people and wounded many others.  As sad as the Rachel Corrie incident is, a mentally ill girl should have been dissuaded by her parents not to leave the country.  Nobody in their right mind plays chickie with a bulldozer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shift off the discussion we were having about agriculture.
Click to expand...


You were the one who brought up that video of Rachel Corrie.  Years ago after the Rachel Corrie episode, a poster were telling about her young cousin who happened to be at Mike's Place when the terrorist blew himself up.  The teenager had to have a leg amputated, undergo several operations, and then consequently died.  Maybe you and yours are always busy moaning about Rachel Corrie, no a moments thought is given to those who died because of that terrorist who was allowed to hide in the offices of the ISM in Gaza.

If you want to talk about agriculture, I would suggest that you read what Menashe Harel, an award-winning Israeli georgrapher and historian, has to say about evidence of the Jews years and years ago and the terraced farming they did.


----------



## PredFan

P F Tinmore said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use war?
Click to expand...


No, and I don't use terrorism either so does that mean I'm boycotting the Palastinians too?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli crapola.
> 
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> Israeli bulldozer driver murders American peace activist - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> 
> But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
Click to expand...




 You produced the video of Rachel Cory and I told the truth about her suicide, because that is what it was.    The clearance was in accordance with International Law and the Geneva conventions as terrorist militia had been using the buildings as places to fire weapons from. The P.A could have stopped the belligerence and thus safeguarded the homes of the muslims.


----------



## Phoenall

ForeverYoung436 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical supplies and innovations, computer-related stuff, oranges, etc.  Not that you should boycott Israel.
Click to expand...



 An Israeli firm manufactures catheters used during angiograms, they are the instrument of choice of many cardiologists. No other company can meet the cost of these catheters or the quality of them. They have saved the lives of many people from every nation, specially those in the M.E were heart disease is rife. So if the boycott Israel idiots don't want their loved ones life saving they can tell the doctors to stop using Israeli sourced medical aids.
Many out of season fruits and vegetables are produced on Israeli farms that use muslim labour so if the boycott Israel idiots don't want some fresh tomato's in January then they can stop eating them


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great how the Arabs and their fellow travelers drag up Rachel Corrie time and time again?  However, have any of the readers seen them posting about the armed terrorist who hid in the offices of the radical group to which Rachel Corrie belonged?  The Muslim terrorist from England consequently went to Mike's Place and blew himself up, killing several people and wounded many others.  As sad as the Rachel Corrie incident is, a mentally ill girl should have been dissuaded by her parents not to leave the country.  Nobody in their right mind plays chickie with a bulldozer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shift off the discussion we were having about agriculture.
Click to expand...




 YOU brought the matter into the argument so we are just abiding by your rule's.  

 YOU CAN OF COURSE GO BACK AND EDIT THE VIDEO OUT OF YOUR POST.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> 
> But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You produced the video of Rachel Cory and I told the truth about her suicide, because that is what it was.    The clearance was in accordance with International Law and the Geneva conventions as terrorist militia had been using the buildings as places to fire weapons from. The P.A could have stopped the belligerence and thus safeguarded the homes of the muslims.
Click to expand...


More deflection.

As soon as I show that your post was crap, you jumped ship on the topic.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great how the Arabs and their fellow travelers drag up Rachel Corrie time and time again?  However, have any of the readers seen them posting about the armed terrorist who hid in the offices of the radical group to which Rachel Corrie belonged?  The Muslim terrorist from England consequently went to Mike's Place and blew himself up, killing several people and wounded many others.  As sad as the Rachel Corrie incident is, a mentally ill girl should have been dissuaded by her parents not to leave the country.  Nobody in their right mind plays chickie with a bulldozer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shift off the discussion we were having about agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who brought up that video of Rachel Corrie.  Years ago after the Rachel Corrie episode, a poster were telling about her young cousin who happened to be at Mike's Place when the terrorist blew himself up.  The teenager had to have a leg amputated, undergo several operations, and then consequently died.  Maybe you and yours are always busy moaning about Rachel Corrie, no a moments thought is given to those who died because of that terrorist who was allowed to hide in the offices of the ISM in Gaza.
> 
> If you want to talk about agriculture, I would suggest that you read what Menashe Harel, an award-winning Israeli georgrapher and historian, has to say about evidence of the Jews years and years ago and the terraced farming they did.
Click to expand...


This Rachel? The America hater who burned the American flag?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shift off the discussion we were having about agriculture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who brought up that video of Rachel Corrie.  Years ago after the Rachel Corrie episode, a poster were telling about her young cousin who happened to be at Mike's Place when the terrorist blew himself up.  The teenager had to have a leg amputated, undergo several operations, and then consequently died.  Maybe you and yours are always busy moaning about Rachel Corrie, no a moments thought is given to those who died because of that terrorist who was allowed to hide in the offices of the ISM in Gaza.
> 
> If you want to talk about agriculture, I would suggest that you read what Menashe Harel, an award-winning Israeli georgrapher and historian, has to say about evidence of the Jews years and years ago and the terraced farming they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Rachel? The America hater who burned the American flag?
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with agriculture?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Moral Narcissism and the MLAs Obsession with Israel*

January 8, 2014 by Richard L. Cravatts






Characterized by the same paroxysms of self-righteousness as were evident in the much-maligned and tendentious academic boycott by the American Studies Association (ASA) last month, members of the Modern Language Association (MLA) head to Chicago during the first week of January for the organizations 129th convention. The annual meeting, which is generally attended by a third of the MLAs 30,000 members, has, as New Criterion editor, Roger Kimball, wryly noted, customarily provided observers of the academic scene with a spectacle as appalling as it is rich in unintended comedy, complete with a full range of barbarous jargon, intellectual pos*turing, and aggressive politicization that has infected the academic study of the human*ities in this country . . . .

But this years conference promises even more intellectual acting out, given that the MLAs Radical Caucus has proposed a resolution that will call on the U.S. State Department to contest Israels arbitrary denials of entry to Gaza and the West Bank by U.S. academics who have been invited to teach, confer, or do research at Palestinian universities. Why the focus on Israel by these scholars of the English language and humanities?  Because, as presiding officer Samer M. Ali smugly put it, as far as the MLA is concerned, Israel deserves to be demonized for its perceived transgressions, and the question that [attendees] will be debating is not whether Israel is violating the rights of Palestinians, but what to do about it.

...

One might expect that the MLA would also be concerned with womens rights in the Middle East, given members like Berkeleys feminist philosopher, Judith Butler, who notoriously delivered a paper at a past MLA conference entitled, The Lesbian Phallus: Or, Does Heterosexuality Exist?, and who more recently, and almost surreally, commented that it is important to view Hamas/Hezbollah as social movements that are progressive, that are on the left, that are part of a global left. Perhaps MLA resolutions should be passed to help offer Muslim women greater educational opportunities, since statistics indicate that while only 22 percent of men in the Middle East and North Africa are illiterate, that rate soars to 42 percent for Muslim women. Hamas also imposes dress codes on girls, and a UN report noted that in Egypt, over 99 percent of women and girls had experienced sexual harassment in some form.

And, finally, if MLA members are so concerned with education and Israel, and the side effects of social strife, perhaps they should also ask for State Department reports on the unrelenting rocket fire from Hamas-controlled Gaza into southern Israeli towns, such as Sderot, where over 43 percent of middle school students suffer from post-traumatic stress disorder as a result of prolonged shelling of civilian neighborhoods and schools since the 2005 disengagement.

Of course, the MLAs Radical Caucus is silent on all of these obstacles to education and the free exchange of ideas, both in Israel, the West Bank and Gaza, and the wider world of Israels neighbors. It is easy to demonize Israel, and certainly it requires no bravery in academia, where moral narcissists console each other in an echo chamber of good intentions, willing to sacrifice academic integrity, true scholarship, and vigorous, honest debate in the process.

Moral Narcissism and the MLA?s Obsession with Israel | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You produced the video of Rachel Cory and I told the truth about her suicide, because that is what it was.    The clearance was in accordance with International Law and the Geneva conventions as terrorist militia had been using the buildings as places to fire weapons from. The P.A could have stopped the belligerence and thus safeguarded the homes of the muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection.
> 
> As soon as I show that your post was crap, you jumped ship on the topic.
Click to expand...




 As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.

 To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who brought up that video of Rachel Corrie.  Years ago after the Rachel Corrie episode, a poster were telling about her young cousin who happened to be at Mike's Place when the terrorist blew himself up.  The teenager had to have a leg amputated, undergo several operations, and then consequently died.  Maybe you and yours are always busy moaning about Rachel Corrie, no a moments thought is given to those who died because of that terrorist who was allowed to hide in the offices of the ISM in Gaza.
> 
> If you want to talk about agriculture, I would suggest that you read what Menashe Harel, an award-winning Israeli georgrapher and historian, has to say about evidence of the Jews years and years ago and the terraced farming they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Rachel? The America hater who burned the American flag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with agriculture?
Click to expand...





 What does her suicide in gaza city have to do with boycotting Israel ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You produced the video of Rachel Cory and I told the truth about her suicide, because that is what it was.    The clearance was in accordance with International Law and the Geneva conventions as terrorist militia had been using the buildings as places to fire weapons from. The P.A could have stopped the belligerence and thus safeguarded the homes of the muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection.
> 
> As soon as I show that your post was crap, you jumped ship on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.
> 
> To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post
Click to expand...


Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.

That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection.
> 
> As soon as I show that your post was crap, you jumped ship on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.
> 
> To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.
Click to expand...





 So then Adolph just what has the suicide of a disturbed girl defending a house got to do with the boycott of Israel.


----------



## Bluedog

I would be content if we just cut off foreign aid.

IMHO


----------



## American_Jihad

*Black State Senator: Academic Boycott of Israel Antisemitic*

January 9, 2014 by Lori Lowenthal Marcus






Pennsylvania state senator Anthony Williams (D-8) is condemning as anti-Semitic the American Studies Associations recent decision to boycott Israeli academics. Williams introduced a resolution into the Pennsylvania legislature on Tuesday, Jan. 6, in which he calls out the ASA and calls on all colleges and universities in the commonwealth of Pennsylvania to reject antisemitism and refuse to participate in the ASAs boycott of Israel.Ive been greatly disappointed by recent actions taken by people lauded as scholars, and particularly offended by them as someone who fights for equal justice for all. The only glimmers of hope Ive seen in this debacle are the rigorous and principled retorts and rebukes of the ASA boycott by academic leaders in our area, across Pennsylvania and across the country, Williams said in a statement released to the public on Jan. 6.The rationale offered for this boycott is flimsy at best; intellectually dishonest at worst, and seems to indicate an encroaching anti-Semitic sentiment that was shameful a century ago, but even more so as we enter 2014. Intolerance will not lead to acceptance or understanding. An exchange of ideas, even conflicting ones, will bring us closer to that desired outcome, which once was the goal of higher education. Lets hope it will be again.In Williams Pennsylvania Senate Resolution 279, the background of and the backlash to the ASA Israel boycott is laid out clearly. Important facts, such as that a mere 16 percent of the ASAs membership voted in favor of the boycott, and that so many presidents of leading universities and academic associations have condemned the ASA boycott, are spelled out.

To date, 145 college and university presidents have condemned the ASA boycott, including the president of every Ivy League institution and nearly all of the top ranked schools in America.

What is emphasized most strongly in the Resolution is that Israel is a Jewish democratic nation which promotes academic freedom and free speech and educates students from around the globe.

...

Black State Senator: Academic Boycott of Israel Antisemitic | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9i690di9-Y]Justice Now! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> You produced the video of Rachel Cory and I told the truth about her suicide, because that is what it was.    The clearance was in accordance with International Law and the Geneva conventions as terrorist militia had been using the buildings as places to fire weapons from. The P.A could have stopped the belligerence and thus safeguarded the homes of the muslims.


They were bulldozing down the house of a doctor who had no weapons inside.

Corrie was in plane sight when that IDF prick deliberately ran her over, then backed up onto her, before proceeding on.  

Your posts are a joke.


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You produced the video of Rachel Cory and I told the truth about her suicide, because that is what it was.    The clearance was in accordance with International Law and the Geneva conventions as terrorist militia had been using the buildings as places to fire weapons from. The P.A could have stopped the belligerence and thus safeguarded the homes of the muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> They were bulldozing down the house of a doctor who had no weapons inside.
> 
> Corrie was in plane sight when that IDF prick deliberately ran her over, then backed up onto her, before proceeding on.
> 
> Your posts are a joke.
Click to expand...




Were you there to see it happen.

 If the militia use a property as a staging post for attacks then under the Geneva conventions that property becomes a valid military target. It does not matter if there were no weapons inside it was still a valid military target.

The blade of the bulldozer was so large that it obstructed the drivers view forwards, any idiot knows you don't stand in front of a bulldozer with such a large blade.  Here is an eye witness account of just how stupid she was

 Joe Carr, an American ISM activist who used the assumed name of Joseph Smith during his time in Gaza, gave the following account in an affidavit recorded and published by the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights (PCHR):





 Corrie in the aftermath of the incident

Still wearing her fluorescent jacket, she knelt down at least 15 meters in front of the bulldozer, and began waving her arms and shouting, just as activists had successfully done dozens of times that day.... When it got so close that it was moving the earth beneath her, she climbed onto the pile of rubble being pushed by the bulldozer.... Her head and upper torso were above the bulldozer's blade, and the bulldozer operator and co-operator could clearly see her. Despite this, the operator continued forward, which caused her to fall back, out of view of the driver. [sic] He continued forward, and she tried to scoot back, but was quickly pulled underneath the bulldozer. We ran towards him, and waved our arms and shouted; one activist with the megaphone. But the bulldozer operator continued forward, until Corrie was all the way underneath the central section of the bulldozer.[47]


It took at most 6 seconds and there is no way such a large machine could stop its forward momentum in that time frame. But it still does not alter the fact that she put her own life in danger and that she was a traitor to the USA.

 Burning a USA flag







Rachel Corrie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli crapola.
> 
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBPf29ZOWkg]Israeli bulldozer driver murders American peace activist - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


"peace activist"?






She hated the Americans and Israelis, no peace was from her.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection.
> 
> As soon as I show that your post was crap, you jumped ship on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.
> 
> To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.*
Click to expand...


*Worth repeating!*


----------



## Sally

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.
> 
> To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Worth repeating!*
Click to expand...


The Hamas representative, busy at his station as per usual, seems to forget that he was the one who brought up a video with Rachel Corrie in it, so my statement is worth repeating.  If he didn't want Rachel Corrie brought up, he shouldn't have posted the video.


----------



## Sally

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You produced the video of Rachel Cory and I told the truth about her suicide, because that is what it was.    The clearance was in accordance with International Law and the Geneva conventions as terrorist militia had been using the buildings as places to fire weapons from. The P.A could have stopped the belligerence and thus safeguarded the homes of the muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> They were bulldozing down the house of a doctor who had no weapons inside.
> 
> Corrie was in plane sight when that IDF prick deliberately ran her over, then backed up onto her, before proceeding on.
> 
> Your posts are a joke.
Click to expand...


Actually, Billy, they were bulldozing the landscapping besides the house because there were tunnels there smuggling weapons.  Your posts are the ones which are a joke since you apparently care nothing about the innocent people who were killed and wounded at Mike's Place by the armed terrorist who was hiding in the offices of the ISM, to which Rachel Corrie belonged.  A good Irish Catholic man (like you supposedly are) who was there filming a documentary about the place since it was owned by a Christian and a Jew was horribly wounded when this terrorist blew himself up, and those who went to Catholic school with him in the Bronx were asking for contributions for him so that he could continue his rehabilitation in the Bronx.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.
> 
> To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Worth repeating!*
Click to expand...


Who cares what you think ? You have zero credibility and you make up everything you say. On top of that you never provide links for your claims. 
You are pathetic Tinmore.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.
> 
> To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Worth repeating!*
Click to expand...




You jumped of the substance and did not like the replies you got regarding the TRAITOR and CHILD MURDERER SUPPORTER. Listen her interview and see just what American colleges are turning out, inarticulate drug addled supporters of terrorism


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sally said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You produced the video of Rachel Cory and I told the truth about her suicide, because that is what it was.    The clearance was in accordance with International Law and the Geneva conventions as terrorist militia had been using the buildings as places to fire weapons from. The P.A could have stopped the belligerence and thus safeguarded the homes of the muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> They were bulldozing down the house of a doctor who had no weapons inside.
> 
> Corrie was in plane sight when that IDF prick deliberately ran her over, then backed up onto her, before proceeding on.
> 
> Your posts are a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Billy, they were bulldozing the landscapping besides the house because there were tunnels there smuggling weapons.  Your posts are the ones which are a joke since you apparently care nothing about the innocent people who were killed and wounded at Mike's Place by the armed terrorist who was hiding in the offices of the ISM, to which Rachel Corrie belonged.  A good Irish Catholic man (like you supposedly are) who was there filming a documentary about the place since it was owned by a Christian and a Jew was horribly wounded when this terrorist blew himself up, and those who went to Catholic school with him in the Bronx were asking for contributions for him so that he could continue his rehabilitation in the Bronx.
Click to expand...




> Actually, Billy, they were bulldozing the landscapping besides the house because there were tunnels there smuggling weapons.



Actually, they were clearing the area to create a buffer zone along the Egyptian border. Everybody's house had to go. So called terrorism had nothing to do with it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Worth repeating!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You jumped of the substance and did not like the replies you got regarding the TRAITOR and CHILD MURDERER SUPPORTER. Listen her interview and see just what American colleges are turning out, inarticulate drug addled supporters of terrorism
Click to expand...


Still avoiding the substance of my post, huh?


----------



## rhodescholar

Sally said:


> Actually, Billy, they were bulldozing the landscapping besides the house because there were tunnels there smuggling weapons.  Your posts are the ones which are a joke since you apparently care nothing about the innocent people who were killed and wounded at Mike's Place by the armed terrorist who was hiding in the offices of the ISM, to which Rachel Corrie belonged.  A good Irish Catholic man (like you supposedly are) who was there filming a documentary about the place since it was owned by a Christian and a Jew was horribly wounded when this terrorist blew himself up, and those who went to Catholic school with him in the Bronx were asking for contributions for him so that he could continue his rehabilitation in the Bronx.



I find it hilarious that ***** and trash like tin-douche and billy-sissy never complain about how hamas / PA are oppressing arabs in gaza, even murdering some of them for trying to get them to stop firing rockets from their backyards:

PA teen killed by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades - Jihad Watch

An Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades cell killed a 16-year-old Palestinian boy in Beit Hanun on Friday after a row in which his family opposed the cell's attempt to launch Qassam rockets from their yard, Israeli security sources said.

According to a report obtained from Palestinian sources, the cell, comprised of six men, arrived in a van at the Za'anun family's Beit Hanun home on Friday morning. The militants then placed a Qassam rocket launcher adjacent to the family home, and one of the cell members opened fire on an armored Israel Defense Forces vehicle nearby.

Members of the Za'anun family came out of their house holding sticks and rocks, and tried to drive the Al-Aqsa militants from their yard, most likely fearing that their house would be demolished if Qassam rockets were launched from it.

During the clash, the Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades members opened fire, killing Hassan Za'anun and wounding three other family members.

The cell left the area following the incident, without firing the Qassam rockets.


----------



## rhodescholar

P F Tinmore said:


> Still avoiding the substance of my post, huh?



Looks who's talking you fucking animal asshole troll.  When have you EVER responded to someone's post exposing you as a lying fraud?  All you ever do is troll and deflect, you worthless piece of shit.

In other news:

Hamas frees Fatah men | Arab News ? Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

"Hamas frees Fatah men"


----------



## toastman

For someone who talks a lot about the IP conflict, Tinmore sure has very little knowledge about it. His posts should be ignored. He didnt even know about israels peace treaties with Egypt and Jordan haha


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were bulldozing down the house of a doctor who had no weapons inside.
> 
> Corrie was in plane sight when that IDF prick deliberately ran her over, then backed up onto her, before proceeding on.
> 
> Your posts are a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Billy, they were bulldozing the landscapping besides the house because there were tunnels there smuggling weapons.  Your posts are the ones which are a joke since you apparently care nothing about the innocent people who were killed and wounded at Mike's Place by the armed terrorist who was hiding in the offices of the ISM, to which Rachel Corrie belonged.  A good Irish Catholic man (like you supposedly are) who was there filming a documentary about the place since it was owned by a Christian and a Jew was horribly wounded when this terrorist blew himself up, and those who went to Catholic school with him in the Bronx were asking for contributions for him so that he could continue his rehabilitation in the Bronx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Billy, they were bulldozing the landscapping besides the house because there were tunnels there smuggling weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they were clearing the area to create a buffer zone along the Egyptian border. Everybody's house had to go. So called terrorism had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...





 So now it is the Egyptians fault for wanting a buffer zone to safeguard their citizens from attack.   And terrorism had everything to do with it as the filistans live for terrorism, and they use the Egyptian border to smuggle in weapons and explosives.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Worth repeating!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You jumped of the substance and did not like the replies you got regarding the TRAITOR and CHILD MURDERER SUPPORTER. Listen her interview and see just what American colleges are turning out, inarticulate drug addled supporters of terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still avoiding the substance of my post, huh?
Click to expand...





 What substance as she is just so insubstantial in the extreme. her actions had nothing to do with boycotting Israel just getting laid by as many filistans as possible


----------



## SalaamAkir

I'm not sure if Israel should be boycotted, maybe the Israeli people are good people, but the government is far too extreme in its policies


----------



## Sally

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Billy, they were bulldozing the landscapping besides the house because there were tunnels there smuggling weapons.  Your posts are the ones which are a joke since you apparently care nothing about the innocent people who were killed and wounded at Mike's Place by the armed terrorist who was hiding in the offices of the ISM, to which Rachel Corrie belonged.  A good Irish Catholic man (like you supposedly are) who was there filming a documentary about the place since it was owned by a Christian and a Jew was horribly wounded when this terrorist blew himself up, and those who went to Catholic school with him in the Bronx were asking for contributions for him so that he could continue his rehabilitation in the Bronx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Billy, they were bulldozing the landscapping besides the house because there were tunnels there smuggling weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they were clearing the area to create a buffer zone along the Egyptian border. Everybody's house had to go. So called terrorism had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is the Egyptians fault for wanting a buffer zone to safeguard their citizens from attack.   And terrorism had everything to do with it as the filistans live for terrorism, and they use the Egyptian border to smuggle in weapons and explosives.
Click to expand...


Don't you know, Phoenall, that as an active member of the ISM, Mr. Tinmore was actually present so he knows all about this and doesn't believe that they were just clearing out the shubbery which was hiding the entrace to a smuggling tunnel.  Perhaps Mr. Tinmore took some pictures with his camera to show us the rows of houses along the border being bulldozed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sally said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they were clearing the area to create a buffer zone along the Egyptian border. Everybody's house had to go. So called terrorism had nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is the Egyptians fault for wanting a buffer zone to safeguard their citizens from attack.   And terrorism had everything to do with it as the filistans live for terrorism, and they use the Egyptian border to smuggle in weapons and explosives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know, Phoenall, that as an active member of the ISM, Mr. Tinmore was actually present so he knows all about this and doesn't believe that they were just clearing out the shubbery which was hiding the entrace to a smuggling tunnel.  Perhaps Mr. Tinmore took some pictures with his camera to show us the rows of houses along the border being bulldozed.
Click to expand...


Satellite imagery is being used by Human Rights Watch to provide verification of the physical condition of sensitive geographic areas within the Gaza Strip.

Since the beginning of the Intifada in September of 2000, the Israel Defense Force (IDF) has destroyed over 2,400 houses in the Gaza Strip. About two-thirds of the destroyed structures were located in and near the Rafah refugee camp at the southern end of the Gaza Strip along the border with Egypt. 

Imaging Notes Magazine ||


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is the Egyptians fault for wanting a buffer zone to safeguard their citizens from attack.   And terrorism had everything to do with it as the filistans live for terrorism, and they use the Egyptian border to smuggle in weapons and explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know, Phoenall, that as an active member of the ISM, Mr. Tinmore was actually present so he knows all about this and doesn't believe that they were just clearing out the shubbery which was hiding the entrace to a smuggling tunnel.  Perhaps Mr. Tinmore took some pictures with his camera to show us the rows of houses along the border being bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Satellite imagery is being used by Human Rights Watch to provide verification of the physical condition of sensitive geographic areas within the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Since the beginning of the Intifada in September of 2000, the Israel Defense Force (IDF) has destroyed over 2,400 houses in the Gaza Strip. About two-thirds of the destroyed structures were located in and near the Rafah refugee camp at the southern end of the Gaza Strip along the border with Egypt.
> 
> Imaging Notes Magazine ||
Click to expand...


That's what they get for doing this:

List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know, Phoenall, that as an active member of the ISM, Mr. Tinmore was actually present so he knows all about this and doesn't believe that they were just clearing out the shubbery which was hiding the entrace to a smuggling tunnel.  Perhaps Mr. Tinmore took some pictures with his camera to show us the rows of houses along the border being bulldozed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite imagery is being used by Human Rights Watch to provide verification of the physical condition of sensitive geographic areas within the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Since the beginning of the Intifada in September of 2000, the Israel Defense Force (IDF) has destroyed over 2,400 houses in the Gaza Strip. About two-thirds of the destroyed structures were located in and near the Rafah refugee camp at the southern end of the Gaza Strip along the border with Egypt.
> 
> Imaging Notes Magazine ||
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what they get for doing this:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Listen, Phoenall, with that truckload of videos supplied to Mr. Tinmore from Hamas that he has brought up so many times, you would think he could show us one which depicts all these houses being bulldozed.  Personally I don't think Mr. Tinmore has any problems with his friends smuggling in weapons through tunnels to kill Israelis.  You see how those dopes shoot their AK47's in the air when they are celebrating?  Evidently they never heard that what goes up must come down.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite imagery is being used by Human Rights Watch to provide verification of the physical condition of sensitive geographic areas within the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Since the beginning of the Intifada in September of 2000, the Israel Defense Force (IDF) has destroyed over 2,400 houses in the Gaza Strip. About two-thirds of the destroyed structures were located in and near the Rafah refugee camp at the southern end of the Gaza Strip along the border with Egypt.
> 
> Imaging Notes Magazine ||
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they get for doing this:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen, Phoenall, with that truckload of videos supplied to Mr. Tinmore from Hamas that he has brought up so many times, you would think he could show us one which depicts all these houses being bulldozed.  Personally I don't think Mr. Tinmore has any problems with his friends smuggling in weapons through tunnels to kill Israelis.  You see how those dopes shoot their AK47's in the air when they are celebrating?  Evidently they never heard that what goes up must come down.
Click to expand...


Israel imports weapons all the time.

Do you have a point?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they get for doing this:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Phoenall, with that truckload of videos supplied to Mr. Tinmore from Hamas that he has brought up so many times, you would think he could show us one which depicts all these houses being bulldozed.  Personally I don't think Mr. Tinmore has any problems with his friends smuggling in weapons through tunnels to kill Israelis.  You see how those dopes shoot their AK47's in the air when they are celebrating?  Evidently they never heard that what goes up must come down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel imports weapons all the time.
> 
> Do you have a point?
Click to expand...


So do all military. What's YOUR point ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Phoenall, with that truckload of videos supplied to Mr. Tinmore from Hamas that he has brought up so many times, you would think he could show us one which depicts all these houses being bulldozed.  Personally I don't think Mr. Tinmore has any problems with his friends smuggling in weapons through tunnels to kill Israelis.  You see how those dopes shoot their AK47's in the air when they are celebrating?  Evidently they never heard that what goes up must come down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel imports weapons all the time.
> 
> Do you have a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do all military. What's YOUR point ?
Click to expand...


You are the one who brought it up.

Palestine law states that it is legal to import and manufacture weapons. Where do you get the "smuggling" propaganda term?


----------



## toastman

You're asking the wrong poster, Sally brought it up


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> You're asking the wrong poster, Sally brought it up



Oops, my bad.


----------



## toastman

I'll forgive you... this time


----------



## Sally

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel imports weapons all the time.
> 
> Do you have a point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do all military. What's YOUR point ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who brought it up.
> 
> Palestine law states that it is legal to import and manufacture weapons. Where do you get the "smuggling" propaganda term?
Click to expand...


Are you actually trying to put one over on us by trying to tell us there are no tunnels smuggling weapons?  Hmm, wonder how those Iranian missiles got into Gaza not too far back where the Gazans were hanging banners thanking Iran for the weaponry.  Was there some kind of thing like the Berlin Airlift?  Gee, did everyone know that the Gazans have a gigantic defense plant right in Gaza manufacturing all this military equipment?  They are bigger than Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, etc.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do all military. What's YOUR point ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who brought it up.
> 
> Palestine law states that it is legal to import and manufacture weapons. Where do you get the "smuggling" propaganda term?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to put one over on us by trying to tell us there are no tunnels smuggling weapons?  Hmm, wonder how those Iranian missiles got into Gaza not too far back where the Gazans were hanging banners thanking Iran for the weaponry.  Was there some kind of thing like the Berlin Airlift?  Gee, did everyone know that the Gazans have a gigantic defense plant right in Gaza manufacturing all this military equipment?  They are bigger than Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, etc.
Click to expand...


That is not the point. If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.


----------



## Sally

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who brought it up.
> 
> Palestine law states that it is legal to import and manufacture weapons. Where do you get the "smuggling" propaganda term?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to put one over on us by trying to tell us there are no tunnels smuggling weapons?  Hmm, wonder how those Iranian missiles got into Gaza not too far back where the Gazans were hanging banners thanking Iran for the weaponry.  Was there some kind of thing like the Berlin Airlift?  Gee, did everyone know that the Gazans have a gigantic defense plant right in Gaza manufacturing all this military equipment?  They are bigger than Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point. If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.
Click to expand...


Give us a break, Mr. Tinmore.  You know that your fellow Arabs smuggle in arms for the purpose of killing Jews.  Why do you think they got those missiles from Iran?  It's a shame that you didn't get into the smuggling business also.  It appears that those who developed the tunnels have made tons of money.

My goodness, Mr. Tinmore could have developed one of those enormous tunnels and arranged for the delivery of those high end cars that his friends seem to like.  Even here in the U.S. most people can't afford a BMW so you wonder how the Hamas manage to do that.


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who brought it up.
> 
> Palestine law states that it is legal to import and manufacture weapons. Where do you get the "smuggling" propaganda term?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to put one over on us by trying to tell us there are no tunnels smuggling weapons?  Hmm, wonder how those Iranian missiles got into Gaza not too far back where the Gazans were hanging banners thanking Iran for the weaponry.  Was there some kind of thing like the Berlin Airlift?  Gee, did everyone know that the Gazans have a gigantic defense plant right in Gaza manufacturing all this military equipment?  They are bigger than Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point. If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.
Click to expand...




Gaza Arms Flow Disrupted by Egyptian Siege
GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip &#8212; Since the Egyptian army began demolishing the more than 1,000 tunnels between Gaza and the Sinai, Palestinians have analyzed the resulting economic damage, price hikes and deteriorating living conditions in Gaza. The Hamas government published a study about the issue, but one effect of the tunnel demolitions has not been adequately reported because of its confidential nature &#8212; the drop in the weapons supply to Palestinian factions in the Gaza Strip, including how they are trying to make up for the resulting shortages and how it affects the confrontation with Israel.
Egypt's destruction of Sinai tunnels has created an arms shortage in Gaza.
Author Adnan Abu Amer Posted October 16, 2013
Translator(s)Rani Geha
As reported in Al-Monitor, before Egypt's tough measures, the tunnels were a lifeline for Gaza arms dealers and Palestinian factions smuggling weapons and ammunition. The last Gaza war, in November 2012, only ended when Egypt pledged to Israel that it would undertake unremitting efforts to stop the smuggling of weapons through the tunnels to prevent Hamas from preparing for the next round of fighting.

Arms Supplies to Hamas Disrupted by Egyptian Siege - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## Billo_Really

Sally said:


> Are you actually trying to put one over on us by trying to tell us there are no tunnels smuggling weapons?  Hmm, wonder how those Iranian missiles got into Gaza not too far back where the Gazans were hanging banners thanking Iran for the weaponry.  Was there some kind of thing like the Berlin Airlift?  Gee, did everyone know that the Gazans have a gigantic defense plant right in Gaza manufacturing all this military equipment?  They are bigger than Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, etc.


Are you trying to say Gazan's don't have a right to defend themselves?

You usually use weapons for that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to put one over on us by trying to tell us there are no tunnels smuggling weapons?  Hmm, wonder how those Iranian missiles got into Gaza not too far back where the Gazans were hanging banners thanking Iran for the weaponry.  Was there some kind of thing like the Berlin Airlift?  Gee, did everyone know that the Gazans have a gigantic defense plant right in Gaza manufacturing all this military equipment?  They are bigger than Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the point. If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give us a break, Mr. Tinmore.  You know that your fellow Arabs smuggle in arms for the purpose of killing Jews.  Why do you think they got those missiles from Iran?  It's a shame that you didn't get into the smuggling business also.  It appears that those who developed the tunnels have made tons of money.
> 
> My goodness, Mr. Tinmore could have developed one of those enormous tunnels and arranged for the delivery of those high end cars that his friends seem to like.  Even here in the U.S. most people can't afford a BMW so you wonder how the Hamas manage to do that.
Click to expand...


You are just blowing smoke.

If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to put one over on us by trying to tell us there are no tunnels smuggling weapons?  Hmm, wonder how those Iranian missiles got into Gaza not too far back where the Gazans were hanging banners thanking Iran for the weaponry.  Was there some kind of thing like the Berlin Airlift?  Gee, did everyone know that the Gazans have a gigantic defense plant right in Gaza manufacturing all this military equipment?  They are bigger than Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say Gazan's don't have a right to defend themselves?
> 
> You usually use weapons for that.
Click to expand...


Israel's last attack on Gaza was much shorter and there were many fewer casualties than during Cast Lead because the Palestinians were better able to defend themselves.

Better weapons in Gaza saved a lot of lives.


----------



## toastman

Palestinians have anti - aircraft missiles???

Palestinians shot down Israeli warplanes?

Link ??


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> Palestinians have anti - aircraft missiles???
> 
> Palestinians shot down Israeli warplanes?
> 
> Link ??



I have heard for years that Gaza has anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles but I have never heard of a tank being destroyed or airplane going down.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have anti - aircraft missiles???
> 
> Palestinians shot down Israeli warplanes?
> 
> Link ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard for years that Gaza has anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles but I have never heard of a tank being destroyed or airplane going down.
Click to expand...


They've destroyed tanks with mines but I never heard of them shooting down an aircraft. 

I do remember reading however that Hamas claimed they shot one down, which turned out to be false.


----------



## toastman

Hamas definitely has, or at least had anti - tank missiles:

Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]*


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have anti - aircraft missiles???
> 
> Palestinians shot down Israeli warplanes?
> 
> Link ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard for years that Gaza has anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles but I have never heard of a tank being destroyed or airplane going down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've destroyed tanks with mines but I never heard of them shooting down an aircraft.
> 
> I do remember reading however that Hamas claimed they shot one down, which turned out to be false.
Click to expand...


I have heard of tanks being destroy by other means but not with anti-tank missiles.

I have heard of helicopters hit with small arms fire but nothing for airplanes.


----------



## freedombecki

American_Jihad said:


> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I&#8217;ve long tried to understand the contemporary Left&#8217;s obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression. One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to one&#8217;s political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Left&#8217;s predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry. The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan. There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence. The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment. Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time. It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle. The Left&#8217;s anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASA&#8217;s boycott is not its means, but rather its ends. On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground. Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they don&#8217;t, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine



These people got their billion pounds of flesh in WWII during the Holocaust. It's the same bad deal, different faces 3 generations hence.


----------



## Sally

P F Tinmore said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to put one over on us by trying to tell us there are no tunnels smuggling weapons?  Hmm, wonder how those Iranian missiles got into Gaza not too far back where the Gazans were hanging banners thanking Iran for the weaponry.  Was there some kind of thing like the Berlin Airlift?  Gee, did everyone know that the Gazans have a gigantic defense plant right in Gaza manufacturing all this military equipment?  They are bigger than Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say Gazan's don't have a right to defend themselves?
> 
> You usually use weapons for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel's last attack on Gaza was much shorter and there were many fewer casualties than during Cast Lead because the Palestinians were better able to defend themselves.
> 
> Better weapons in Gaza saved a lot of lives.
Click to expand...



Naturally it would never enter Mr. Tinmore's mind that the reason the raid in retaliation for his buddies shooting off rockets was because Israel restrained itself.  If Israel wanted to, they could make Gaza a parking lot.  Be happy, Mr. Tinmore, that the Israelis don't act like Assad and pound away for days and days and days with their aircraft.

I hope the readers notice that Mr. Tinmore wants you to think that Israel "attacked" Gaza for no reason at all when in reality Israel only retaliates when Mr. Tinmore's buddies start shooting off their rockets into Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> Hamas definitely has, or at least had anti - tank missiles:
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]*



Hamas has anti-tank missiles and they take out a school bus but never a tank or armored bulldozer.????

This story makes absolutely no sense. It sounds like a load of BS.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas definitely has, or at least had anti - tank missiles:
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has anti-tank missiles and they take out a school bus but never a tank or armored bulldozer.????
> 
> This story makes absolutely no sense. It sounds like a load of BS.
Click to expand...


I thought the exact same thing when I read this. 

Regardless of the weapon used, the attack did happen and the boy was killed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say Gazan's don't have a right to defend themselves?
> 
> You usually use weapons for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's last attack on Gaza was much shorter and there were many fewer casualties than during Cast Lead because the Palestinians were better able to defend themselves.
> 
> Better weapons in Gaza saved a lot of lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally it would never enter Mr. Tinmore's mind that the reason the raid in retaliation for his buddies shooting off rockets was because Israel restrained itself.  If Israel wanted to, they could make Gaza a parking lot.  Be happy, Mr. Tinmore, that the Israelis don't act like Assad and pound away for days and days and days with their aircraft.
> 
> I hope the readers notice that Mr. Tinmore wants you to think that Israel "attacked" Gaza for no reason at all when in reality Israel only retaliates when Mr. Tinmore's buddies start shooting off their rockets into Israel.
Click to expand...


No, I don't think so.


----------



## toastman

Remember though, this attack happened in 2011. The last time Israel had tanks in Gaza was 2008-2009.

So it's possible that they do have the weapon now, but did not before. 

Also, last year a IDF jeep was hit with an anti tank missile by the Gaza border


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas definitely has, or at least had anti - tank missiles:
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has anti-tank missiles and they take out a school bus but never a tank or armored bulldozer.????
> 
> This story makes absolutely no sense. It sounds like a load of BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the exact same thing when I read this.
> 
> Regardless of the weapon used, the attack did happen and the boy was killed.
Click to expand...


Maybe, but any story out of Israel I take with a grain (or truckloads) of salt.


----------



## Sally

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the point. If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a break, Mr. Tinmore.  You know that your fellow Arabs smuggle in arms for the purpose of killing Jews.  Why do you think they got those missiles from Iran?  It's a shame that you didn't get into the smuggling business also.  It appears that those who developed the tunnels have made tons of money.
> 
> My goodness, Mr. Tinmore could have developed one of those enormous tunnels and arranged for the delivery of those high end cars that his friends seem to like.  Even here in the U.S. most people can't afford a BMW so you wonder how the Hamas manage to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just blowing smoke.
> 
> If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.
Click to expand...


Actually it is you who is always blowing smoke, Mr. Tinmore, and the Arab propaganda is some of the best in the world  and you sure make use of it.  Many of the tunnels were built to smuggle in weapons to kill the Jews.  Other tunnels have been used to bring in expensive cars for Hamas and their friends.  One time there was an article by the BBC with pictures of these tunnels.  They were enormous that you could drive a huge truck through them, the type of huge truck you see delivering groceries to the supermarkets..


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has anti-tank missiles and they take out a school bus but never a tank or armored bulldozer.????
> 
> This story makes absolutely no sense. It sounds like a load of BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the exact same thing when I read this.
> 
> Regardless of the weapon used, the attack did happen and the boy was killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but any story out of Israel I take with a grain (or truckloads) of salt.
Click to expand...


I feel the same way about stories coming out of Palestinian territories


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has anti-tank missiles and they take out a school bus but never a tank or armored bulldozer.????
> 
> This story makes absolutely no sense. It sounds like a load of BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the exact same thing when I read this.
> 
> Regardless of the weapon used, the attack did happen and the boy was killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but any story out of Israel I take with a grain (or truckloads) of salt.
Click to expand...


BTW, the boy's name was Daniel Viflic

He originally survived his wounds, but ended up dying

If you google his name, you will find pictures


----------



## Sally

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to put one over on us by trying to tell us there are no tunnels smuggling weapons?  Hmm, wonder how those Iranian missiles got into Gaza not too far back where the Gazans were hanging banners thanking Iran for the weaponry.  Was there some kind of thing like the Berlin Airlift?  Gee, did everyone know that the Gazans have a gigantic defense plant right in Gaza manufacturing all this military equipment?  They are bigger than Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say Gazan's don't have a right to defend themselves?
> 
> You usually use weapons for that.
Click to expand...



Poor Billy just doesn't seem to understand that it is the Gazans who are the ones who start up by shooting off their rockets into Israel, and then the Israelis retaliate.  So tell us, Billy, if some Mexicans supposedly had long range missiles that could reach Long Beach from Tijuana and were targeting your favorite bar, wouldn't you want the U.S. to retaliate or would you just roll over and play dead?  But not to worry.  Mr. Tinmore likes your thinking, Billy, and he might recommend you to Hamas to be their West Coast representative.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a break, Mr. Tinmore.  You know that your fellow Arabs smuggle in arms for the purpose of killing Jews.  Why do you think they got those missiles from Iran?  It's a shame that you didn't get into the smuggling business also.  It appears that those who developed the tunnels have made tons of money.
> 
> My goodness, Mr. Tinmore could have developed one of those enormous tunnels and arranged for the delivery of those high end cars that his friends seem to like.  Even here in the U.S. most people can't afford a BMW so you wonder how the Hamas manage to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just blowing smoke.
> 
> If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is you who is always blowing smoke, Mr. Tinmore, and the Arab propaganda is some of the best in the world  and you sure make use of it.  Many of the tunnels were built to smuggle in weapons to kill the Jews.  Other tunnels have been used to bring in expensive cars for Hamas and their friends.  One time there was an article by the BBC with pictures of these tunnels.  They were enormous that you could drive a huge truck through them, the type of huge truck you see delivering groceries to the supermarkets..
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.

If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.


----------



## Sally

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just blowing smoke.
> 
> If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is you who is always blowing smoke, Mr. Tinmore, and the Arab propaganda is some of the best in the world  and you sure make use of it.  Many of the tunnels were built to smuggle in weapons to kill the Jews.  Other tunnels have been used to bring in expensive cars for Hamas and their friends.  One time there was an article by the BBC with pictures of these tunnels.  They were enormous that you could drive a huge truck through them, the type of huge truck you see delivering groceries to the supermarkets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.
Click to expand...


As a Hamas member, Mr. Tinmore, perhaps you should take it up with Egypt why they were destroying weapon-smuggling tunnels.  Here's your chance to be a hero to the head guys at Hamas, and you might get a raise plus a bonus.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the exact same thing when I read this.
> 
> Regardless of the weapon used, the attack did happen and the boy was killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but any story out of Israel I take with a grain (or truckloads) of salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, the boy's name was Daniel Viflic
> 
> He originally survived his wounds, but ended up dying
> 
> If you google his name, you will find pictures
Click to expand...


Israel has tanks, bulldozers, and jeeps in or around Gaza all of the time. Ignoring those, Hamas fires its missile at a school bus.

Sorry, this story does not pass the smell test.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> Remember though, this attack happened in 2011. *The last time Israel had tanks in Gaza was 2008-2009.
> *
> So it's possible that they do have the weapon now, but did not before.
> 
> Also, last year a IDF jeep was hit with an anti tank missile by the Gaza border



Published on May 1, 2013

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VASERzTl70k]Incursión de bulldozers en tierras agrícolas en Khuza'a, Franja de Gaza, Palestina - YouTube[/ame]

 Uploaded on Apr 23, 2010

April 22, 2010 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgjmYEuuYXQ]Israeli Bulldozers invade and destroy Palestinian land in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman

I watched the videos and THOSE definitely don't pass the smell test. 

There are plenty of articles about the rocket attack on the bus. Have a look for yourself. 


And why are you so surprised that Hamas launched a rocket at a school bus ?? They are known for mainly targeting civilians.


----------



## toastman

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/08/world/middleeast/08gaza.html?_r=0


----------



## toastman

Two*wounded in anti-tank missile attack on school bus


----------



## toastman

Boy, 16, badly hurt after Hamas fires missile at school bus | JPost | Israel News


----------



## toastman

Israel claims Russian missle hit school bus - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## toastman

Hamas rockets hit Israeli school bus: three injured


----------



## toastman

On top of all that Tinmore, the boy's name is even mentioned on Btselem


Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians in Israel, after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem


----------



## toastman

Do you still have doubts that this attack took place ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> I watched the videos and THOSE definitely don't pass the smell test.
> 
> There are plenty of articles about the rocket attack on the bus. Have a look for yourself.
> 
> 
> And why are you so surprised that Hamas launched a rocket at a school bus ?? They are known for mainly targeting civilians.



Sure there are a lot of articles but they are all single sourced.

What advantage would Hamas gain by attacking a school bus? None. It is all negative. There is no upside at all. It would be counter to their current strategies.


----------



## toastman

What advantage would Hamas gain? What a ridiculous question. Hamas gains nothing with their actions against Israel

What advantage did they gain in the hundreds of suicide bombings against Israelis? Or are you going to deny those too ?

BTW, did you see the boys name mentioned on Btselem in my post above


----------



## toastman

'It would be counter to their current strategies" 

It happened in 2011 BTW. Maybe their 'strategies' have changed


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> On top of all that Tinmore, the boy's name is even mentioned on Btselem
> 
> 
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians in Israel, after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem



Fatalities after operation Cast Lead (Gaza, West Bank, total)

Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 	470 	74 	544 
Palestinians killed by Israeli civilians 	0 	5 	5 
Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 	0 	17 	17
Israeli security force personnel killed by Palestinians 	4 	3 	7

Fatalities after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> On top of all that Tinmore, the boy's name is even mentioned on Btselem
> 
> 
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians in Israel, after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead (Gaza, West Bank, total)
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 	470 	74 	544
> Palestinians killed by Israeli civilians 	0 	5 	5
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 	0 	17 	17
> Israeli security force personnel killed by Palestinians 	4 	3 	7
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
Click to expand...


And you're deflecting because ???


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> 'It would be counter to their current strategies"
> 
> It happened in 2011 BTW. Maybe their 'strategies' have changed



What happened in 2011?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> On top of all that Tinmore, the boy's name is even mentioned on Btselem
> 
> 
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians in Israel, after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead (Gaza, West Bank, total)
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 	470 	74 	544
> Palestinians killed by Israeli civilians 	0 	5 	5
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 	0 	17 	17
> Israeli security force personnel killed by Palestinians 	4 	3 	7
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're deflecting because ???
Click to expand...


Because Israel takes its piddly and shout it from the rooftops.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> What advantage would Hamas gain? What a ridiculous question. Hamas gains nothing with their actions against Israel
> 
> *What advantage did they gain in the hundreds of suicide bombings against Israelis?* Or are you going to deny those too ?
> 
> BTW, did you see the boys name mentioned on Btselem in my post above



That is why they stopped them in 2006.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'It would be counter to their current strategies"
> 
> It happened in 2011 BTW. Maybe their 'strategies' have changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in 2011?
Click to expand...


The bus attack that we're discussing !!


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead (Gaza, West Bank, total)
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 	470 	74 	544
> Palestinians killed by Israeli civilians 	0 	5 	5
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 	0 	17 	17
> Israeli security force personnel killed by Palestinians 	4 	3 	7
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're deflecting because ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Israel takes its piddly and shout it from the rooftops.
Click to expand...


Huh??


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What advantage would Hamas gain? What a ridiculous question. Hamas gains nothing with their actions against Israel
> 
> *What advantage did they gain in the hundreds of suicide bombings against Israelis?* Or are you going to deny those too ?
> 
> BTW, did you see the boys name mentioned on Btselem in my post above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they stopped them in 2006.
Click to expand...


Israel stopped them by increasing the amount of checkpoints and building a wall. 

You are very gullible to believe what Hamas said about them stopping suicide bombings. 

Once they realized they were incapable of sending any more bombers in, they claim it was them who stopped it. sour grapes


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'It would be counter to their current strategies"
> 
> It happened in 2011 BTW. Maybe their 'strategies' have changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in 2011?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bus attack that we're discussing !!
Click to expand...


You can believe it if you want.

How about the hundreds of Palestinians that Israel has killed?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What advantage would Hamas gain? What a ridiculous question. Hamas gains nothing with their actions against Israel
> 
> *What advantage did they gain in the hundreds of suicide bombings against Israelis?* Or are you going to deny those too ?
> 
> BTW, did you see the boys name mentioned on Btselem in my post above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they stopped them in 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel stopped them by increasing the amount of checkpoints and building a wall.
> 
> You are very gullible to believe what Hamas said about them stopping suicide bombings.
> 
> Once they realized they were incapable of sending any more bombers in, they claim it was them who stopped it. sour grapes
Click to expand...


Standard Israeli bullshit.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in 2011?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus attack that we're discussing !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can believe it if you want.
> 
> How about the hundreds of Palestinians that Israel has killed?
Click to expand...


Geez, what's with your deflections?? We started discussing the bus attack because we were talking about Hamas having anti tank missiles, remember ??

I find it very pathetic Tinmore that you would deny such an attack happening

I provided you with more then enough evidence, including the boys name on Btselem, the same site that you use


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they stopped them in 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel stopped them by increasing the amount of checkpoints and building a wall.
> 
> You are very gullible to believe what Hamas said about them stopping suicide bombings.
> 
> Once they realized they were incapable of sending any more bombers in, they claim it was them who stopped it. sour grapes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standard Israeli bullshit.
Click to expand...


LOL ! And what do you call "Hamas stopped suicide bombings" 

I call that bullshit ..

OF course, once a main part of the wall was built, suicide bombings practically ended. Every one knows that.

The issue with you is that you're extremely bias


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel stopped them by increasing the amount of checkpoints and building a wall.
> 
> You are very gullible to believe what Hamas said about them stopping suicide bombings.
> 
> Once they realized they were incapable of sending any more bombers in, they claim it was them who stopped it. sour grapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL ! And what do you call "Hamas stopped suicide bombings"
> 
> I call that bullshit ..
> 
> OF course, once a main part of the wall was built, suicide bombings practically ended. Every one knows that.
> 
> The issue with you is that you're extremely bias
Click to expand...


Of course they stopped abruptly during the long construction which is still not complete.

Hamas has people inside Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bus attack that we're discussing !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can believe it if you want.
> 
> How about the hundreds of Palestinians that Israel has killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, what's with your deflections?? We started discussing the bus attack because we were talking about Hamas having anti tank missiles, remember ??
> 
> I find it very pathetic Tinmore that you would deny such an attack happening
> 
> I provided you with more then enough evidence, including the boys name on Btselem, the same site that you use
Click to expand...


OK, it happened. What happened?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Israeli bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ! And what do you call "Hamas stopped suicide bombings"
> 
> I call that bullshit ..
> 
> OF course, once a main part of the wall was built, suicide bombings practically ended. Every one knows that.
> 
> The issue with you is that you're extremely bias
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they stopped abruptly during the long construction which is still not complete.
> 
> *Hamas has people inside Israel*.
Click to expand...


Got a link for that ?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can believe it if you want.
> 
> How about the hundreds of Palestinians that Israel has killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, what's with your deflections?? We started discussing the bus attack because we were talking about Hamas having anti tank missiles, remember ??
> 
> I find it very pathetic Tinmore that you would deny such an attack happening
> 
> I provided you with more then enough evidence, including the boys name on Btselem, the same site that you use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, it happened. What happened?
Click to expand...


I have no idea what you're saying here.


----------



## Phoenall

SalaamAkir said:


> I'm not sure if Israel should be boycotted, maybe the Israeli people are good people, but the government is far too extreme in its policies





 When they brag about targeting children to cause the maximum amount of harm and hardship then you might have a point. But while the Israeli government protects its children from harm and does all it can to stop murdering muslim terrorists then it is beyond reproach


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is the Egyptians fault for wanting a buffer zone to safeguard their citizens from attack.   And terrorism had everything to do with it as the filistans live for terrorism, and they use the Egyptian border to smuggle in weapons and explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know, Phoenall, that as an active member of the ISM, Mr. Tinmore was actually present so he knows all about this and doesn't believe that they were just clearing out the shubbery which was hiding the entrace to a smuggling tunnel.  Perhaps Mr. Tinmore took some pictures with his camera to show us the rows of houses along the border being bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Satellite imagery is being used by Human Rights Watch to provide verification of the physical condition of sensitive geographic areas within the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Since the beginning of the Intifada in September of 2000, the Israel Defense Force (IDF) has destroyed over 2,400 houses in the Gaza Strip. About two-thirds of the destroyed structures were located in and near the Rafah refugee camp at the southern end of the Gaza Strip along the border with Egypt.
> 
> Imaging Notes Magazine ||
Click to expand...




 All valid military targets according to the Geneva conventions, if you have a problem with International Law then take it up with the relevant people. Don't think that by moaning on here the rules will be changed in islams favour.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is the Egyptians fault for wanting a buffer zone to safeguard their citizens from attack.   And terrorism had everything to do with it as the filistans live for terrorism, and they use the Egyptian border to smuggle in weapons and explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know, Phoenall, that as an active member of the ISM, Mr. Tinmore was actually present so he knows all about this and doesn't believe that they were just clearing out the shubbery which was hiding the entrace to a smuggling tunnel.  Perhaps Mr. Tinmore took some pictures with his camera to show us the rows of houses along the border being bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Satellite imagery is being used by Human Rights Watch to provide verification of the physical condition of sensitive geographic areas within the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Since the beginning of the Intifada in September of 2000, the Israel Defense Force (IDF) has destroyed over 2,400 houses in the Gaza Strip. About two-thirds of the destroyed structures were located in and near the Rafah refugee camp at the southern end of the Gaza Strip along the border with Egypt.
> 
> Imaging Notes Magazine ||
Click to expand...





Isn't Google maps wonderful when it shows the swimming pools, terraces, posh hotels, country clubs and other such affluent trappings in gaza


----------



## Phoenall

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite imagery is being used by Human Rights Watch to provide verification of the physical condition of sensitive geographic areas within the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Since the beginning of the Intifada in September of 2000, the Israel Defense Force (IDF) has destroyed over 2,400 houses in the Gaza Strip. About two-thirds of the destroyed structures were located in and near the Rafah refugee camp at the southern end of the Gaza Strip along the border with Egypt.
> 
> Imaging Notes Magazine ||
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they get for doing this:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen, Phoenall, with that truckload of videos supplied to Mr. Tinmore from Hamas that he has brought up so many times, you would think he could show us one which depicts all these houses being bulldozed.  Personally I don't think Mr. Tinmore has any problems with his friends smuggling in weapons through tunnels to kill Israelis.  You see how those dopes shoot their AK47's in the air when they are celebrating?  Evidently they never heard that what goes up must come down.
Click to expand...




 There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they get for doing this:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Phoenall, with that truckload of videos supplied to Mr. Tinmore from Hamas that he has brought up so many times, you would think he could show us one which depicts all these houses being bulldozed.  Personally I don't think Mr. Tinmore has any problems with his friends smuggling in weapons through tunnels to kill Israelis.  You see how those dopes shoot their AK47's in the air when they are celebrating?  Evidently they never heard that what goes up must come down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel imports weapons all the time.
> 
> Do you have a point?
Click to expand...




Yes they don't use them to terrorise their neighbours, just to defend their civilians from attack


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Phoenall, with that truckload of videos supplied to Mr. Tinmore from Hamas that he has brought up so many times, you would think he could show us one which depicts all these houses being bulldozed.  Personally I don't think Mr. Tinmore has any problems with his friends smuggling in weapons through tunnels to kill Israelis.  You see how those dopes shoot their AK47's in the air when they are celebrating?  Evidently they never heard that what goes up must come down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel imports weapons all the time.
> 
> Do you have a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they don't use them to terrorise their neighbours, just to defend their civilians from attack
Click to expand...


https://www.google.com/search?q=hom...HOyAH6pICQBw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=622


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel imports weapons all the time.
> 
> Do you have a point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they don't use them to terrorise their neighbours, just to defend their civilians from attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hom...HOyAH6pICQBw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=622
Click to expand...





 Keep telling you that is covered by the Geneva conventions and is allowed because they are valid military targets. While the hamas goons insist on using civilian areas to attack Israel the Israel will keep on demolishing them, it is in no way terrorism but valid defence tactics. I don't see you complaining about the good old US of A doing the same in Iraq, afgahnistan and pakistan


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  _et al,_

The problem with any set of standards relative to arms trade treaties or establishing common international standards for the import, export and transfer of conventional arms, is that it runs afoul of: 

(a) The right of States to individual and collective self-defence, in accordance with Article 51 of the Charter of the United Nations; 
(b) The right of States to manufacture, export, import or transfer arms; 
(c) The right of self-determination and the liberation struggle.​


P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel imports weapons all the time.
> 
> Do you have a point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they don't use them to terrorise their neighbours, just to defend their civilians from attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hom...HOyAH6pICQBw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=622
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In the case of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, both sides claim to a Chapter VII _(Article 51)_ self-defense claimant.  

It is generally understood compliant states will prevent, combat and eradicate the illicit trade in small arms and light weapons should identify, where applicable, groups and individuals engaged in the illegal manufacture, trade, stockpiling, transfer, possession, as well as financing for acquisition, of illicit small arms and light weapons, and take
action under appropriate national law against such groups and individuals.  However, in regards to the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict, this is entirely impractical.  The Arab League has declared that the Hostile Palestinians have the right to combat foreign occupation and aggression by whatever means, including armed struggle, in order to liberate their territories and secure their right to self-determination, and independence and to do so in such a manner as to preserve the territorial integrity of each Arab country.  

This is the great circle I wrote about before.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians and Arab League have defined the aggressor as the Israelis.  Thus no international law applies.

Israel, having been established and is recognized as having complied with the Steps Preparatory to Independence, as implemented by the UN Palestine Commission, was immediately attacked by the opposition to peace, in order to defy and overturn the implementation process.  This has lead to a six+ decade long struggle and the formation of a dysfunctional State of Palestine, that argues more for the right to continue the armed struggle; and argues NOT for the establishment of peace. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## dreolin

Phoenall said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they get for doing this:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Phoenall, with that truckload of videos supplied to Mr. Tinmore from Hamas that he has brought up so many times, you would think he could show us one which depicts all these houses being bulldozed.  Personally I don't think Mr. Tinmore has any problems with his friends smuggling in weapons through tunnels to kill Israelis.  You see how those dopes shoot their AK47's in the air when they are celebrating?  Evidently they never heard that what goes up must come down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot
Click to expand...


Why don't you provide us a link from a reliable source for that.

What a ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel imports weapons all the time.
> 
> Do you have a point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they don't use them to terrorise their neighbours, just to defend their civilians from attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hom...HOyAH6pICQBw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=622
Click to expand...


Very pathetic attempt of 'Palestinian' propaganda. 

Specially for someone who doesn't consider Palestinian attacks during the intifadas to be terrorism


----------



## Sally

dreolin said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Phoenall, with that truckload of videos supplied to Mr. Tinmore from Hamas that he has brought up so many times, you would think he could show us one which depicts all these houses being bulldozed.  Personally I don't think Mr. Tinmore has any problems with his friends smuggling in weapons through tunnels to kill Israelis.  You see how those dopes shoot their AK47's in the air when they are celebrating?  Evidently they never heard that what goes up must come down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you provide us a link from a reliable source for that.
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say.
Click to expand...


No one keeps old articles and pictures like you keep your computer stuffed with Arab propaganda.  We all have seen pictures of your friends shooting their AK47's in the air, which is a very dangerous thing to do.  By the way, if you want to search way back, Israel is always blamed for deaths that no IDF soldiers did.  A case in mind is when a young boy was killed in his home, and the Palestinian woman was screaming that the IDF killed her son when, Upon investigation, it was found that the boy's death was caused by a bullet which ricocheted from the weapon the boy's uncle was using to shoot at IDF soldiers from the apartment.  Now is the usual time Mr. Tinmore will pull out one of his videos that the viewers have seen before.


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Guilt of Israeli Scholars*

January 17, 2014 by Richard L. Cravatts 







As one shocking example of how ideologically detached the professoriate of U.S. universities have become from the thought and beliefs of normal citizens, at a 2003 peace rally at Columbia University held to denounce Americas initiation of the liberation of Iraq from Saddam Husseins treachery, many were stunned and mortified when Columbia anthropology professor Nicholas De Genova asserted the insidious, perverse notion that The only true heroes are those who find ways that help defeat the U.S. military. I personally would like to see a million Mogadishus, alluding to the 1993 ambush and slaughter of American forces in Somalia.

Opposition to the government, its military policies, the War on Terror, the Patriot Act, extrajudicial assassinations by unmanned dronesall of these, at various times and during different presidential administrations, have drawn the condemnation of great swathes of academia, precisely because, like Professor De Genova, the academy has become ideologically imbalanced. In fact, a 2003 study, How Politically Diverse Are the Social Sciences and Humanities?, identified the existence of highly-biased campuses where self-identified Democrats (liberals) outnumber Republicans (conservatives) at alarming rates, with results [that] support the view that the social science and humanities faculty are pretty much a one-party system.  The study found that the ratios between Democrats and Republicans in the different academic departments ranged from a low of 3-to-1 in Economics to a shocking 30.2-to-1 imbalance of Democrats to Republicans among Anthropology faculty, the average of the ratios being 15.1-to-1.

...

But the current accusation made against Israeli scholarswhich are not, tellingly, made against any other academics from any other countrythat imputes a moral responsibility on Israeli academics for the political behavior of their government is particularly baleful. In this perverse assault on academic integrity, and even good sense, a whole nation of scholars is tarred with same brush of virulent anti-Israel activism, so, as commentator Howard Jacobson put it, All are guilty by association with the heinous ideology of their country, that is to say, guilty by simple virtue of being Israelis.

The Guilt of Israeli Scholars | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## JamesBond

Its not easy to deal with religious states. Both sides are religious and they will conflict forever.


----------



## dreolin

Sally said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you provide us a link from a reliable source for that.
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one keeps old articles and pictures like you keep your computer stuffed with Arab propaganda.  We all have seen pictures of your friends shooting their AK47's in the air, which is a very dangerous thing to do.  By the way, if you want to search way back, Israel is always blamed for deaths that no IDF soldiers did.  A case in mind is when a young boy was killed in his home, and the Palestinian woman was screaming that the IDF killed her son when, Upon investigation, it was found that the boy's death was caused by a bullet which ricocheted from the weapon the boy's uncle was using to shoot at IDF soldiers from the apartment.  Now is the usual time Mr. Tinmore will pull out one of his videos that the viewers have seen before.
Click to expand...



People who speak in generalities and absolutes are frequently liars, and lazy liars at that.

"No one keeps old articles..." blah blah blah.

The atomic dog ate my hard drive...blah blah blah.


----------



## Sally

dreolin said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you provide us a link from a reliable source for that.
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one keeps old articles and pictures like you keep your computer stuffed with Arab propaganda.  We all have seen pictures of your friends shooting their AK47's in the air, which is a very dangerous thing to do.  By the way, if you want to search way back, Israel is always blamed for deaths that no IDF soldiers did.  A case in mind is when a young boy was killed in his home, and the Palestinian woman was screaming that the IDF killed her son when, Upon investigation, it was found that the boy's death was caused by a bullet which ricocheted from the weapon the boy's uncle was using to shoot at IDF soldiers from the apartment.  Now is the usual time Mr. Tinmore will pull out one of his videos that the viewers have seen before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People who speak in generalities and absolutes are frequently liars, and lazy liars at that.
> 
> "No one keeps old articles..." blah blah blah.
> 
> The atomic dog ate my hard drive...blah blah blah.
Click to expand...



You really are funny, Mr. Seattle, since one of the biggest liars has been you for a long, long time.  If you are too lazy to research for the article yourself, so be it.  I know what I read, and I have a pretty good memory.  So you can blah, blah, blah all your want to.  It doesn't cost the readers anything.


----------



## MHunterB

https://www.google.com/#q=PEOPLE+KILLED+BY+'CELEBRATORY'+GUNFIRE

There are any number of instances from places all around the world.  And 'celebratory gunfire' is more common in Arabic culture.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Samar Ali: Her Fathers Organization Wants to Destroy Israel*

January 20, 2014 by David James 






Dr. Subhi Ali, Chairman of the Jerusalem Fund, is the father of Haslam appointee Samar Ali.  Dr. Alis organization advocates BDS (boycott, divestment and sanctions) against Israel as a way to end Israel as a Jewish state; to destroy it by any means possible.

Hisham Sharabi, who founded the the Jerusalem Fund (JF) in 1990, along with its programmatic arms including the Palestine Center (previously named the Center for Policy Analysis on Palestine), endorsed the anti-Israel rhetoric and actions of pro-Palestinian groups like Hamas.



As detailed in Newsletter #39, Dr. Ali joined the JF in 2000, became Vice-Chair in 2004 alongside founder Sharabi and has served as Chairman since 2005.

The Hamas Charter is posted on the JF website, along with position papers and information briefs suggesting that there are positive aspects to Hamas. Is this JFs effort to help legitimize Hamas regardless of its terrorist designation?  Or is it because JFs founder Sharabi supported Hamas strikes against Israel?

The terrorism financing prosecution referred to as The Holy Foundation (HLF) involved the largest pro-Palestinian Islamic charity in the U.S.  It was designated as a Specially Designated Global Terrorist and shut down by the U.S. government.  Its leadership was convicted for raising money for the designated terrorist group, Hamas.  Just like the Jerusalem Fund, HLFs mission was to provide humanitarian assistance to needy Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza.  But HLF was proven to be a funding source for Hamas whose avowed purpose is to destroy Israel.  The Hamas charter advocates violent jihad as the only solution.  The charter identifies Hamas as Muslim Brotherhood.

...

There is also the matter of Subhi Alis financial support for anti-Israel politicians like U.S. Rep. Cynthia McKinney.  Is that why he also donated to Tennessee Senator Mark Norris?

When news first broke and questions were raised about Samar Alis hiring, ECD Commissioner Bill Hagerty told the June session of First Tuesday that Subhi Ali called him and asked him to look at Samars resume, which includes work done on behalf of the Jerusalem Fund.   Sounds like Haggerty knows Subhi Ali and his family pretty well.  Makes you wonder whether Haggerty agrees with their politics?

*************​
Subhi Ali has chosen to align himself with and lead an organization that has committed itself to a course of action which at its core, is intended to destroy the State of Israel.

Politics may make strange bedfellows, but you always have a choice about who you wake up to in the morning.

Samar Ali: Her Father?s Organization Wants to Destroy Israel | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## bianco

Wonder how long it will take for her to be wearing new shoes?


----------



## dreolin

MHunterB said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=PEOPLE+KILLED+BY+'CELEBRATORY'+GUNFIRE
> 
> There are any number of instances from places all around the world.  And 'celebratory gunfire' is more common in Arabic culture.



She mentioned something specific. I asked her to prove it with the article.

Now, prove "celebratory gunfire" is more common in Arabic culture, or do you just say things and depend on your "good" word, because it isn't all that good with me. The link you provided seems to indicate otherwise.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
Click to expand...




 VERY VERY  FEW the majority were itinerant labourers that moved around a lot, and they worked on the same farms for the same Jews for the same wage level. The tenant farmers could not afford to employ them so they never worked on muslim farms. All in the history books that you refuse to read in case they prove you to be a RABID JEW HATING LIAR.


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY VERY  FEW the majority were itinerant labourers that moved around a lot, and they worked on the same farms for the same Jews for the same wage level. The tenant farmers could not afford to employ them so they never worked on muslim farms. All in the history books that you refuse to read in case they prove you to be a RABID JEW HATING LIAR.
Click to expand...


1920

Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07

Excerpt

But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified, 5000. Of these the Mohammedans and Christians are to a man bitterly opposed to any Zionist claims, whether made by would-be rulers or by settlers. It may not be generally known, but a goodly number of the Jewish dwellers in the land are not anxious to see a large immigration into the country. This is partly due to the fear that the result of such immigration would be an overcrowding of the industrial and agricultural market; but a number of the more respectable older settlers have been disgusted by the recent arrivals in Palestine of their coreligionists, unhappy individuals from Russia and Roumania brought in under the auspices of the Zionist Commission from the cities of Southeastern Europe, and neither able nor willing to work at agriculture or fruit-farming.



The old colonists believe that what is required to help the country is the immigration of a moderate number of persons, who should be in possession of some capital to invest in agriculture, or have technical knowledge of farming; not, as proposed by the Zionist Commission, an unlimited immigration of poor and ignorant people from the cities of Europe, who, if they are unable to make a living in Western cities, would most certainly starve in an Eastern agricultural country. The presence in Palestine of such agricultural experts as the late Mr. Aaronsohn, and Mr. Moses Levine of the Jewish Farm at Ben Shamer, near Ludd, both American Jews of great talent, is of the greatest advantage to the country, and is generally acknowledged so to be by all classes of the population. The arrival of more such colonists would be welcome to all but the whole population will resist the Zionist Commission's plan of wholesale immigration of Jews into Palestine at the rate of one hundred thousand a year, until a total of three millions has been reached, which number they claim the country can support if cultivated to its utmost.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli crapola.
> 
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBPf29ZOWkg]Israeli bulldozer driver murders American peace activist - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...





 Again you use a very biased person to justify your POV. The history books say that the muslims could not afford to have the farms due to the way they were taxed by everyone in charge. They had to pay rent to the owners first, then had to pay for seed and suchlike from the owners, then the nomadic arabs wanted to be paid protection money, the local imams wanted their share leaving the tenant farmer with no money left for himself. The Jewish farmers paid for the land outright so they did not have to pay rent, the arab nomads did not demand protection money from them, the imams already got paid the jizya so the Jewish farmers were better off. This is not some stupid looney left neo Marxist girl spouting the lies she has been told but hard fact.

 Now if it wasn't for the Jewish farms the majority of filastins would have starved before now as they don't have the brains to package and sell the goods they produce. But keep on calling for the boycott on Jewish goods, I hope you inform your doctor about your needs so he can charge you double for all your treatment. Then get rid of your computer as the code in the CPU was developed in Israel. No doubt if you look you will find plenty of other things in your home and workplace that are Israeli products and you will of course get rid of them or refuse to use them.                  

 OR WILL YOU LIVE THE LIE AND KEEP ON USING THOSE ISRAELI PRODUCTS THAT YOU FIND A NECISSITY IN YOUR EVERY DAY LIFE AND JUST BOYCOT THOSE THAT YOU NEVER USE ANYWAY


----------



## Phoenall

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?



Many medicines, medical supplies, catheters for heart procedures. Then there are the chips used in computers, cell phones, car engine management systems,. Not forgetting most out of season fruit and vegetables and a lot of Christmas delicacies


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas definitely has, or at least had anti - tank missiles:
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has anti-tank missiles and they take out a school bus but never a tank or armored bulldozer.????
> 
> This story makes absolutely no sense. It sounds like a load of BS.
Click to expand...




 Its all down to the cowardice of the muslim terrorists, a bus full of school children is not likely to fire back at a terrorist in full view aiming an anti tank weapon. They are very short range almost line of sight for a blind person, and require priming before being aimed and fired. Remember the one they tried to pass of as a video camera when the terrorist was shot before he could get the covers of.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just blowing smoke.
> 
> If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is you who is always blowing smoke, Mr. Tinmore, and the Arab propaganda is some of the best in the world  and you sure make use of it.  Many of the tunnels were built to smuggle in weapons to kill the Jews.  Other tunnels have been used to bring in expensive cars for Hamas and their friends.  One time there was an article by the BBC with pictures of these tunnels.  They were enormous that you could drive a huge truck through them, the type of huge truck you see delivering groceries to the supermarkets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> If importing is legal then the term smuggling does not apply. It is only used for propaganda.
Click to expand...





 Wrong as gun running is illegal all over the world, and it is frowned on by the UN. This is why they declare the blockade by Israel and Egypt to be legal because it is to stop gun running. Every nation that uses weapons against a civilian population always declares that the import and manufacture of ALL WEAPONS is legal, even chemical and biological ones.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember though, this attack happened in 2011. *The last time Israel had tanks in Gaza was 2008-2009.
> *
> So it's possible that they do have the weapon now, but did not before.
> 
> Also, last year a IDF jeep was hit with an anti tank missile by the Gaza border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Published on May 1, 2013
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VASERzTl70k]Incursión de bulldozers en tierras agrícolas en Khuza'a, Franja de Gaza, Palestina - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Uploaded on Apr 23, 2010
> 
> April 22, 2010
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgjmYEuuYXQ]Israeli Bulldozers invade and destroy Palestinian land in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...





 Perfectly legal under International Law and the Geneva conventions, I did not see anything but ground being destroyed in the footage. So hardly a hardship for the Palestinians who were not even using it productively.

 Clutching at straws springs to mind when I see you post things like this, and then try and claim that it is illegal


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the videos and THOSE definitely don't pass the smell test.
> 
> There are plenty of articles about the rocket attack on the bus. Have a look for yourself.
> 
> 
> And why are you so surprised that Hamas launched a rocket at a school bus ?? They are known for mainly targeting civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are a lot of articles but they are all single sourced.
> 
> What advantage would Hamas gain by attacking a school bus? None. It is all negative. There is no upside at all. It would be counter to their current strategies.
Click to expand...




 Do you mean the ones that dictate they kill as many Israeli children as they can to cause the biggest amount of retaliation so they can complain about the reprisals.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> On top of all that Tinmore, the boy's name is even mentioned on Btselem
> 
> 
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians in Israel, after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead (Gaza, West Bank, total)
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 	470 	74 	544
> Palestinians killed by Israeli civilians 	0 	5 	5
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 	0 	17 	17
> Israeli security force personnel killed by Palestinians 	4 	3 	7
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
Click to expand...




 Proves just one thing the filistans love death as much as we love our children, that is why they put their only commodity in harms way. Time for the UN to institute a contraceptive programme in gaza and to stop the filistans breeding cannon fodder


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> On top of all that Tinmore, the boy's name is even mentioned on Btselem
> 
> 
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians in Israel, after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead (Gaza, West Bank, total)
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 	470 	74 	544
> Palestinians killed by Israeli civilians 	0 	5 	5
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 	0 	17 	17
> Israeli security force personnel killed by Palestinians 	4 	3 	7
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proves just one thing the filistans love death as much as we love our children, that is why they put their only commodity in harms way. Time for the UN to institute a contraceptive programme in gaza and to stop the filistans breeding cannon fodder
Click to expand...



That's ugly... Arabs love their children as much as Jews love their children.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What advantage would Hamas gain? What a ridiculous question. Hamas gains nothing with their actions against Israel
> 
> *What advantage did they gain in the hundreds of suicide bombings against Israelis?* Or are you going to deny those too ?
> 
> BTW, did you see the boys name mentioned on Btselem in my post above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they stopped them in 2006.
Click to expand...





 Stopped what in 2006 climbing over the barbed wire to try and murder Israeli children. It certainly wasn't to stop targeting Israeli children with chemical and biological weapons was it, as well over 100,000 rockets have been fired since 2006 into Israel


----------



## Phoenall

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What advantage would Hamas gain? What a ridiculous question. Hamas gains nothing with their actions against Israel
> 
> *What advantage did they gain in the hundreds of suicide bombings against Israelis?* Or are you going to deny those too ?
> 
> BTW, did you see the boys name mentioned on Btselem in my post above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they stopped them in 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel stopped them by increasing the amount of checkpoints and building a wall.
> 
> You are very gullible to believe what Hamas said about them stopping suicide bombings.
> 
> Once they realized they were incapable of sending any more bombers in, they claim it was them who stopped it. sour grapes
Click to expand...





In reality they had it brought up at the UN and wanted the UN to rip down the barriers so they could start up suicide bombing again, they claimed that the Jews had taken away their only weapon


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in 2011?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus attack that we're discussing !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can believe it if you want.
> 
> How about the hundreds of Palestinians that Israel has killed?
Click to expand...




 Terrorists, militants hardly murder now is it to kill a soldier trying to kill you. Just that Israel is better trained and has better weapons, and don't fire at walls


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> I watched the videos and THOSE definitely don't pass the smell test.
> 
> There are plenty of articles about the rocket attack on the bus. Have a look for yourself.
> 
> 
> And why are you so surprised that Hamas launched a rocket at a school bus ?? They are known for mainly targeting civilians.


It's your argument that doesn't pass the smell test, because you can't have it both ways.  You're trying to burn the candle at both ends.

The very reason the rockets are considered "war crimes", is the same reason that say's your comments are full of shit.  They cannot launch rockets at a bus, or target children with those rockets.  They have no guidance systems with which to do that.  That's why they're classified as "indiscriminant" weapons.

So you need to pick!  

Are the rockets war crimes?
Do they target children and busses, with the rockets?
You can't have both!


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Israeli bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ! And what do you call "Hamas stopped suicide bombings"
> 
> I call that bullshit ..
> 
> OF course, once a main part of the wall was built, suicide bombings practically ended. Every one knows that.
> 
> The issue with you is that you're extremely bias
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they stopped abruptly during the long construction which is still not complete.
> 
> Hamas has people inside Israel.
Click to expand...





Don't be so sure of that, if they do mossad will know were every single one of them is. For $40 I can get a radio that is capable of listening in to cell phones, and then at the push of a button send a scrambled message on another frequency. Don't know if they are available in the US yet but are very wide spread in the UK. 
 The UK Military Intelligence has over 2,000 known Islamic terrorism suspects under investigation and will send in armed response teams to detain them if it looks like something is going down. Mossad make them look like schoolchildren playing  cops and robbers.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the videos and THOSE definitely don't pass the smell test.
> 
> There are plenty of articles about the rocket attack on the bus. Have a look for yourself.
> 
> 
> And why are you so surprised that Hamas launched a rocket at a school bus ?? They are known for mainly targeting civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your argument that doesn't pass the smell test, because you can't have it both ways.  You're trying to burn the candle at both ends.
> 
> The very reason the rockets are considered "war crimes", is the same reason that say's your comments are full of shit.  They cannot launch rockets at a bus, or target children with those rockets.  They have no guidance systems with which to do that.  That's why they're classified as "indiscriminant" weapons.
> 
> So you need to pick!
> 
> Are the rockets war crimes?
> Do they target children and busses, with the rockets?
> You can't have both!
Click to expand...


Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]

Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]

The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can believe it if you want.
> 
> How about the hundreds of Palestinians that Israel has killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, what's with your deflections?? We started discussing the bus attack because we were talking about Hamas having anti tank missiles, remember ??
> 
> I find it very pathetic Tinmore that you would deny such an attack happening
> 
> I provided you with more then enough evidence, including the boys name on Btselem, the same site that you use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, it happened. What happened?
Click to expand...




 The cowards from gaza knew that they only target they could get with the anti tank missile would be a civilian one, as they don't shoot back. So they went for their preferred target and chose a schoolbus.   Close enough for you


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel imports weapons all the time.
> 
> Do you have a point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they don't use them to terrorise their neighbours, just to defend their civilians from attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hom...HOyAH6pICQBw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=622
Click to expand...





 AND!!!!! all you are showing the level of defence that Israel has put in place to protect its citizens, if you read the Geneva conventions you will find that these fall short of just how much Israel can actually do. While the muslims are attacking Israel will use lethal force to repel the attackers, as spelt out under International Law.

If you have a problem with this take it up with hamas who are behind all the problems.


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> Terrorists, militants hardly murder now is it to kill a soldier trying to kill you. Just that Israel is better trained and has better weapons, and don't fire at walls


You wanna know what they do to the walls?

They take a big shit in the middle of the room, then grab "Mr. Hanky" and write _*"Death to arabs"*_ on the walls.


----------



## Phoenall

dreolin said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Phoenall, with that truckload of videos supplied to Mr. Tinmore from Hamas that he has brought up so many times, you would think he could show us one which depicts all these houses being bulldozed.  Personally I don't think Mr. Tinmore has any problems with his friends smuggling in weapons through tunnels to kill Israelis.  You see how those dopes shoot their AK47's in the air when they are celebrating?  Evidently they never heard that what goes up must come down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you provide us a link from a reliable source for that.
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say.
Click to expand...




 Here you go take your pick

Celebratory gunfire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ohio Man Shoots Gun In Air . . . Kills Amish Girl Over A Mile Away | JONATHAN TURLEY

Death of 7-year-old boy shot on July Fourth in Virginia puts focus on celebratory gunfire | Fox News

Va. mom charged after firing gun into air to scare off daughter's attackers - Washington Times


----------



## Billo_Really

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.


Thanks for the added information!  So they do have weapons they can guide to their target?  But it's still a war crime, because that town is on the Israeli side of the border.  Therefore, the children on the bus, are considered civilians and cannot be targeted.

With that being said, maybe Israel hides the IDF in school busses?  If that was the case, then this was a legitimate target.  I will gladly remove that comment, when you stop claiming Hamas hides terrorists in ambulances.

BTW, from your own link, Hamas had this to say...



> _Hamas claimed that the attack was carried out in retaliation for the killing of three of its leaders on April 2-3_


So again, the rocket attacks are in response to an Israeli extra-judicial killing.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY VERY  FEW the majority were itinerant labourers that moved around a lot, and they worked on the same farms for the same Jews for the same wage level. The tenant farmers could not afford to employ them so they never worked on muslim farms. All in the history books that you refuse to read in case they prove you to be a RABID JEW HATING LIAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1920
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> Excerpt
> 
> But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified, 5000. Of these the Mohammedans and Christians are to a man bitterly opposed to any Zionist claims, whether made by would-be rulers or by settlers. It may not be generally known, but a goodly number of the Jewish dwellers in the land are not anxious to see a large immigration into the country. This is partly due to the fear that the result of such immigration would be an overcrowding of the industrial and agricultural market; but a number of the more respectable older settlers have been disgusted by the recent arrivals in Palestine of their coreligionists, unhappy individuals from Russia and Roumania brought in under the auspices of the Zionist Commission from the cities of Southeastern Europe, and neither able nor willing to work at agriculture or fruit-farming.
> 
> 
> 
> The old colonists believe that what is required to help the country is the immigration of a moderate number of persons, who should be in possession of some capital to invest in agriculture, or have technical knowledge of farming; not, as proposed by the Zionist Commission, an unlimited immigration of poor and ignorant people from the cities of Europe, who, if they are unable to make a living in Western cities, would most certainly starve in an Eastern agricultural country. The presence in Palestine of such agricultural experts as the late Mr. Aaronsohn, and Mr. Moses Levine of the Jewish Farm at Ben Shamer, near Ludd, both American Jews of great talent, is of the greatest advantage to the country, and is generally acknowledged so to be by all classes of the population. The arrival of more such colonists would be welcome to all but the whole population will resist the Zionist Commission's plan of wholesale immigration of Jews into Palestine at the rate of one hundred thousand a year, until a total of three millions has been reached, which number they claim the country can support if cultivated to its utmost.
Click to expand...




 Do explain sha why the British stopped all Jewish migration keeping the levels at 60,000 while allowing uncontrolled muslim migration increasing the numbers to 1 million. 
 Why it fell to the Jews to buy land from the Ottoman owners and convert it into productive farmland while the muslims just grew weeds.
 Why the Jews ended up owning more land than the muslims even after the muslims rioted and MASS MURDERED a lot of jews in 1929. Completely ethnically cleansing Hebron of its Jewish owners in the process.
 Youe muslim friends still brag about that to this day don't they .


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead (Gaza, West Bank, total)
> 
> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces 	470 	74 	544
> Palestinians killed by Israeli civilians 	0 	5 	5
> Israeli civilians killed by Palestinians 	0 	17 	17
> Israeli security force personnel killed by Palestinians 	4 	3 	7
> 
> Fatalities after operation Cast Lead | B'Tselem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proves just one thing the filistans love death as much as we love our children, that is why they put their only commodity in harms way. Time for the UN to institute a contraceptive programme in gaza and to stop the filistans breeding cannon fodder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's ugly... Arabs love their children as much as Jews love their children.
Click to expand...




 It may be ugly but it is a fact as shown by the way they put them in front of armed terrorists to act as human shields. In gaza children are cheap and can be got anywhere


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY VERY  FEW the majority were itinerant labourers that moved around a lot, and they worked on the same farms for the same Jews for the same wage level. The tenant farmers could not afford to employ them so they never worked on muslim farms. All in the history books that you refuse to read in case they prove you to be a RABID JEW HATING LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> Excerpt
> 
> But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified, 5000. Of these the Mohammedans and Christians are to a man bitterly opposed to any Zionist claims, whether made by would-be rulers or by settlers. It may not be generally known, but a goodly number of the Jewish dwellers in the land are not anxious to see a large immigration into the country. This is partly due to the fear that the result of such immigration would be an overcrowding of the industrial and agricultural market; but a number of the more respectable older settlers have been disgusted by the recent arrivals in Palestine of their coreligionists, unhappy individuals from Russia and Roumania brought in under the auspices of the Zionist Commission from the cities of Southeastern Europe, and neither able nor willing to work at agriculture or fruit-farming.
> 
> 
> 
> The old colonists believe that what is required to help the country is the immigration of a moderate number of persons, who should be in possession of some capital to invest in agriculture, or have technical knowledge of farming; not, as proposed by the Zionist Commission, an unlimited immigration of poor and ignorant people from the cities of Europe, who, if they are unable to make a living in Western cities, would most certainly starve in an Eastern agricultural country. The presence in Palestine of such agricultural experts as the late Mr. Aaronsohn, and Mr. Moses Levine of the Jewish Farm at Ben Shamer, near Ludd, both American Jews of great talent, is of the greatest advantage to the country, and is generally acknowledged so to be by all classes of the population. The arrival of more such colonists would be welcome to all but the whole population will resist the Zionist Commission's plan of wholesale immigration of Jews into Palestine at the rate of one hundred thousand a year, until a total of three millions has been reached, which number they claim the country can support if cultivated to its utmost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do explain sha why the British stopped all Jewish migration keeping the levels at 60,000 while allowing uncontrolled muslim migration increasing the numbers to 1 million.
> Why it fell to the Jews to buy land from the Ottoman owners and convert it into productive farmland while the muslims just grew weeds.
> Why the Jews ended up owning more land than the muslims even after the muslims rioted and MASS MURDERED a lot of jews in 1929. Completely ethnically cleansing Hebron of its Jewish owners in the process.
> Youe muslim friends still brag about that to this day don't they .
Click to expand...


After the destruction of the First Temple, most of the Jewish inhabitants of Hebron were exiled, and according to the conventional view,[51] their place was taken by Edomites in about 587 BCE. Some Jews appear to have lived there after the return from the Babylonian exile.


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the videos and THOSE definitely don't pass the smell test.
> 
> There are plenty of articles about the rocket attack on the bus. Have a look for yourself.
> 
> 
> And why are you so surprised that Hamas launched a rocket at a school bus ?? They are known for mainly targeting civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your argument that doesn't pass the smell test, because you can't have it both ways.  You're trying to burn the candle at both ends.
> 
> The very reason the rockets are considered "war crimes", is the same reason that say's your comments are full of shit.  They cannot launch rockets at a bus, or target children with those rockets.  They have no guidance systems with which to do that.  That's why they're classified as "indiscriminant" weapons.
> 
> So you need to pick!
> 
> Are the rockets war crimes?
> Do they target children and busses, with the rockets?
> You can't have both!
Click to expand...




 Have you even been reading this discourse, and how the sub-thread is about anti tank missiles which are guided. So making the targeting of children with these weapons a war crime. 
 You see they need to be fixed on the target first so that the guidance system can lock on, the cowards of hamas don't like that as they are in full sight of any IDF target and will be shot at so they go for the soft option    CHILDREN


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the added information!  So they do have weapons they can guide to their target?  But it's still a war crime, because that town is on the Israeli side of the border.  Therefore, the children on the bus, are considered civilians and cannot be targeted.
> 
> With that being said, maybe Israel hides the IDF in school busses?  If that was the case, then this was a legitimate target.  I will gladly remove that comment, when you stop claiming Hamas hides terrorists in ambulances.
> 
> BTW, from your own link, Hamas had this to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hamas claimed that the attack was carried out in retaliation for the killing of three of its leaders on April 2-3_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again, the rocket attacks are in response to an Israeli extra-judicial killing.
Click to expand...


What warped thinking you have.  Israel targets Hamas leaders so that gives Hamas the right to target a school bus???

There is plenty of evidence that Hamas uses ambulance to transport its terrorists around, and also to hide arms.


----------



## Phoenall

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the videos and THOSE definitely don't pass the smell test.
> 
> There are plenty of articles about the rocket attack on the bus. Have a look for yourself.
> 
> 
> And why are you so surprised that Hamas launched a rocket at a school bus ?? They are known for mainly targeting civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your argument that doesn't pass the smell test, because you can't have it both ways.  You're trying to burn the candle at both ends.
> 
> The very reason the rockets are considered "war crimes", is the same reason that say's your comments are full of shit.  They cannot launch rockets at a bus, or target children with those rockets.  They have no guidance systems with which to do that.  That's why they're classified as "indiscriminant" weapons.
> 
> So you need to pick!
> 
> Are the rockets war crimes?
> Do they target children and busses, with the rockets?
> You can't have both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.
Click to expand...





 Now I bet dildo feela a right idiot for not reading the sub-thread in regards to anti tank misslies used against Israeli children.


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the added information!  So they do have weapons they can guide to their target?  But it's still a war crime, because that town is on the Israeli side of the border.  Therefore, the children on the bus, are considered civilians and cannot be targeted.
> 
> With that being said, maybe Israel hides the IDF in school busses?  If that was the case, then this was a legitimate target.  I will gladly remove that comment, when you stop claiming Hamas hides terrorists in ambulances.
> 
> BTW, from your own link, Hamas had this to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hamas claimed that the attack was carried out in retaliation for the killing of three of its leaders on April 2-3_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again, the rocket attacks are in response to an Israeli extra-judicial killing.
Click to expand...


You have said yourself that the rocket attacks do not distinguish civilians from non-civilians.

In another word, they launch them hoping civilians will be hurt.

How is that more acceptable in your eyes when you non-stop protest the harming of uninvolved civilians on the Palestinian side?


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists, militants hardly murder now is it to kill a soldier trying to kill you. Just that Israel is better trained and has better weapons, and don't fire at walls
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know what they do to the walls?
> 
> They take a big shit in the middle of the room, then grab "Mr. Hanky" and write _*"Death to arabs"*_ on the walls.
Click to expand...




 Unlike the pallywood actors who shit in their pants at the first sign of the IDF. This is why they target unarmed children


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the added information!  So they do have weapons they can guide to their target?  But it's still a war crime, because that town is on the Israeli side of the border.  Therefore, the children on the bus, are considered civilians and cannot be targeted.
> 
> With that being said, maybe Israel hides the IDF in school busses?  If that was the case, then this was a legitimate target.  I will gladly remove that comment, when you stop claiming Hamas hides terrorists in ambulances.
> 
> BTW, from your own link, Hamas had this to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hamas claimed that the attack was carried out in retaliation for the killing of three of its leaders on April 2-3_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again, the rocket attacks are in response to an Israeli extra-judicial killing.
Click to expand...


We target Hamas, and they target a school bus.

That's fair.

You anti-israelis are crazy


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the added information!  So they do have weapons they can guide to their target?  But it's still a war crime, because that town is on the Israeli side of the border.  Therefore, the children on the bus, are considered civilians and cannot be targeted.
> 
> With that being said, maybe Israel hides the IDF in school busses?  If that was the case, then this was a legitimate target.  I will gladly remove that comment, when you stop claiming Hamas hides terrorists in ambulances.
> 
> BTW, from your own link, Hamas had this to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hamas claimed that the attack was carried out in retaliation for the killing of three of its leaders on April 2-3_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So again, the rocket attacks are in response to an Israeli extra-judicial killing.
Click to expand...





 Start your retractions as the Goldstone report says that they did, unless you are now going to say the UN is biased against muslims.

The Goldstone Report - Hamas: The UN and Ignoring Terrorism

 Hamas conducts a war in which it launches rockets from schools, uses ambulances as transport for combatants, hides behind women and children, and dresses its gunmen in civilian clothing as camouflage, all in flagrant violation of international law

 Or this actual video footage of it happening

LiveLeak.com - Why Ambulances Sometimes Get Targeted By The IAF.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1920
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> Excerpt
> 
> But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified, 5000. Of these the Mohammedans and Christians are to a man bitterly opposed to any Zionist claims, whether made by would-be rulers or by settlers. It may not be generally known, but a goodly number of the Jewish dwellers in the land are not anxious to see a large immigration into the country. This is partly due to the fear that the result of such immigration would be an overcrowding of the industrial and agricultural market; but a number of the more respectable older settlers have been disgusted by the recent arrivals in Palestine of their coreligionists, unhappy individuals from Russia and Roumania brought in under the auspices of the Zionist Commission from the cities of Southeastern Europe, and neither able nor willing to work at agriculture or fruit-farming.
> 
> 
> 
> The old colonists believe that what is required to help the country is the immigration of a moderate number of persons, who should be in possession of some capital to invest in agriculture, or have technical knowledge of farming; not, as proposed by the Zionist Commission, an unlimited immigration of poor and ignorant people from the cities of Europe, who, if they are unable to make a living in Western cities, would most certainly starve in an Eastern agricultural country. The presence in Palestine of such agricultural experts as the late Mr. Aaronsohn, and Mr. Moses Levine of the Jewish Farm at Ben Shamer, near Ludd, both American Jews of great talent, is of the greatest advantage to the country, and is generally acknowledged so to be by all classes of the population. The arrival of more such colonists would be welcome to all but the whole population will resist the Zionist Commission's plan of wholesale immigration of Jews into Palestine at the rate of one hundred thousand a year, until a total of three millions has been reached, which number they claim the country can support if cultivated to its utmost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do explain sha why the British stopped all Jewish migration keeping the levels at 60,000 while allowing uncontrolled muslim migration increasing the numbers to 1 million.
> Why it fell to the Jews to buy land from the Ottoman owners and convert it into productive farmland while the muslims just grew weeds.
> Why the Jews ended up owning more land than the muslims even after the muslims rioted and MASS MURDERED a lot of jews in 1929. Completely ethnically cleansing Hebron of its Jewish owners in the process.
> Youe muslim friends still brag about that to this day don't they .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the destruction of the First Temple, most of the Jewish inhabitants of Hebron were exiled, and according to the conventional view,[51] their place was taken by Edomites in about 587 BCE. Some Jews appear to have lived there after the return from the Babylonian exile.
Click to expand...




 Three times the Jews purchased Hebron and three times the muslims ethnically cleansed them from the town. A matter of historical fact, but then it isn't Islamic fact so you refuse to accept it.


----------



## dreolin

Phoenall said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you provide us a link from a reliable source for that.
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go take your pick
> 
> Celebratory gunfire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ohio Man Shoots Gun In Air . . . Kills Amish Girl Over A Mile Away | JONATHAN TURLEY
> 
> Death of 7-year-old boy shot on July Fourth in Virginia puts focus on celebratory gunfire | Fox News
> 
> Va. mom charged after firing gun into air to scare off daughter's attackers - Washington Times
Click to expand...


Yeah, those damn Arabs gave some pretty powerful weapons to be discharging celebratory rounds in the USA and killing children in Gaza.

Would you get real...


----------



## RoccoR

Billo_Really,  _et al,_

You have your terminology fouled-up.



Billo_Really said:


> The very reason the rockets are considered "war crimes", is the same reason that say's your comments are full of shit.  They cannot launch rockets at a bus, or target children with those rockets.  They have no guidance systems with which to do that.  That's why they're classified as "indiscriminate" weapons.
> 
> So you need to pick!
> 
> Are the rockets war crimes?
> Do they target children and busses, with the rockets?
> You can't have both!


*(COMMENT)*

There is no such thing as an "indiscriminate weapon."  Weapons don't think.  You mean "indiscriminate fire;" which is fire directed by the shooter that is not selective or making a distinction between civilian or protected - versus military and threatening: or when the shooter is making no choices and fires the weapon haphazardly, randomly, or in a  confused fashion.  The weapon does not commit the crime, it is the shooter.

The use of rockets is not a war crime.  Firing rockets into a civilian populated area in a random, haphazard fashion -- not specifically aimed at a military target, is called indiscriminate fire.    

The guidance system (whether or not it has one) is irrelevant.  


If you (as a shooter) aim a rocket (whether or not it has a guidance system) at a school bus (optical sighted), it is a war crime.

If you (as a shooter) randomly or haphazard fire a rocket (whether or not it has a guidance system) in the direction of a civilian population (having no military value), it is a war crime.

Secondly, is it possible to target buses with a rocket?  Yes, it is possible to optically target a bus with a rocket.  Most RPGs use optic targeting devices.  

*(QUESTION)*

What was your point?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

dreolin said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you provide us a link from a reliable source for that.
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go take your pick
> 
> Celebratory gunfire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ohio Man Shoots Gun In Air . . . Kills Amish Girl Over A Mile Away | JONATHAN TURLEY
> 
> Death of 7-year-old boy shot on July Fourth in Virginia puts focus on celebratory gunfire | Fox News
> 
> Va. mom charged after firing gun into air to scare off daughter's attackers - Washington Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, those damn Arabs gave some pretty powerful weapons to be discharging celebratory rounds in the USA and killing children in Gaza.
> 
> Would you get real...
Click to expand...




 You asked for links that show children have been shot by weapons discharged in the air so I provided them, don't you like it when you make yourself look foolish


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the videos and THOSE definitely don't pass the smell test.
> 
> There are plenty of articles about the rocket attack on the bus. Have a look for yourself.
> 
> 
> And why are you so surprised that Hamas launched a rocket at a school bus ?? They are known for mainly targeting civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your argument that doesn't pass the smell test, because you can't have it both ways.  You're trying to burn the candle at both ends.
> 
> The very reason the rockets are considered "war crimes", is the same reason that say's your comments are full of shit.  They cannot launch rockets at a bus, or target children with those rockets.  They have no guidance systems with which to do that.  That's why they're classified as "indiscriminant" weapons.
> 
> So you need to pick!
> 
> Are the rockets war crimes?
> Do they target children and busses, with the rockets?
> You can't have both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.
Click to expand...


The school bus was on a road primarily used by the military.

The bus was two miles from the border and moving away from the border.

Can the back of school bus be distinguished from a military vehicle at a distance of two miles?

If the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your argument that doesn't pass the smell test, because you can't have it both ways.  You're trying to burn the candle at both ends.
> 
> The very reason the rockets are considered "war crimes", is the same reason that say's your comments are full of shit.  They cannot launch rockets at a bus, or target children with those rockets.  They have no guidance systems with which to do that.  That's why they're classified as "indiscriminant" weapons.
> 
> So you need to pick!
> 
> Are the rockets war crimes?
> Do they target children and busses, with the rockets?
> You can't have both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The school bus was on a road primarily used by the military.
> 
> The bus was two miles from the border and moving away from the border.
> 
> Can the back of school bus be distinguished from a military vehicle at a distance of two miles?
> 
> If the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?
Click to expand...


Ya, they mistook a YELLOW schoolbus for a military vehicle. You always find a way to justify Hamas aggression, it's EXTREMELY pathetic.

*f the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?*

Who said they have anti tank missiles?? Link ?? Just because they used it once or twice, doesn't mean they have tons in stock


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school bus was on a road primarily used by the military.
> 
> The bus was two miles from the border and moving away from the border.
> 
> Can the back of school bus be distinguished from a military vehicle at a distance of two miles?
> 
> If the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, they mistook a YELLOW schoolbus for a military vehicle. You always find a way to justify Hamas aggression, it's EXTREMELY pathetic.
> 
> *f the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?*
> 
> Who said they have anti tank missiles?? Link ?? Just because they used it once or twice, *doesn't mean they have tons in stock*
Click to expand...


So, if they only had one why would they waste it on a school bus?

This story never made any sense.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The school bus was on a road primarily used by the military.
> 
> The bus was two miles from the border and moving away from the border.
> 
> Can the back of school bus be distinguished from a military vehicle at a distance of two miles?
> 
> If the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, they mistook a YELLOW schoolbus for a military vehicle. You always find a way to justify Hamas aggression, it's EXTREMELY pathetic.
> 
> *f the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?*
> 
> Who said they have anti tank missiles?? Link ?? Just because they used it once or twice, *doesn't mean they have tons in stock*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if they only had one why would they waste it on a school bus?
> 
> This story never made any sense.
Click to expand...


Because school buses don't have armor, and usually have many kids inside. That's not wasting it for Hamas. That's achieving their goal. 

Shooting an AT missile at a Merkava tank or military vehicle, wouldn't cause as much damage as a bus. It's possible no one would even get hurt.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The school bus was on a road primarily used by the military.
> 
> The bus was two miles from the border and moving away from the border.
> 
> Can the back of school bus be distinguished from a military vehicle at a distance of two miles?
> 
> If the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, they mistook a YELLOW schoolbus for a military vehicle. You always find a way to justify Hamas aggression, it's EXTREMELY pathetic.
> 
> *f the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?*
> 
> Who said they have anti tank missiles?? Link ?? Just because they used it once or twice, *doesn't mean they have tons in stock*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if they only had one why would they waste it on a school bus?
> 
> This story never made any sense.
Click to expand...


Why do you say they only have one?
Hamas knows that if they 'waste it on a school bus' the whole of Gaza would be flattened in an instant.  Do you ever think things through before you post on here or just post the first thing that comes into your head?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your argument that doesn't pass the smell test, because you can't have it both ways.  You're trying to burn the candle at both ends.
> 
> The very reason the rockets are considered "war crimes", is the same reason that say's your comments are full of shit.  They cannot launch rockets at a bus, or target children with those rockets.  They have no guidance systems with which to do that.  That's why they're classified as "indiscriminant" weapons.
> 
> So you need to pick!
> 
> Are the rockets war crimes?
> Do they target children and busses, with the rockets?
> You can't have both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The school bus was on a road primarily used by the military.
> 
> The bus was two miles from the border and moving away from the border.
> 
> Can the back of school bus be distinguished from a military vehicle at a distance of two miles?
> 
> If the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?
Click to expand...





Irrelevant still a schoolbus so not a legal target

Irrelevant still a schoolbus so not a legal target

Yes by the colour alone, unless it is being used by hamas to transport terrorists.

Because they are cowards and the soldiers would shoot them before they could get a lock on the target. 

 Video posted yesterday showing an anti tank missile being fired by a muslim terrorist, he did not wait for the lock before pulling the trigger and he was hit by his own weapon.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The school bus was on a road primarily used by the military.
> 
> The bus was two miles from the border and moving away from the border.
> 
> Can the back of school bus be distinguished from a military vehicle at a distance of two miles?
> 
> If the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, they mistook a YELLOW schoolbus for a military vehicle. You always find a way to justify Hamas aggression, it's EXTREMELY pathetic.
> 
> *f the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?*
> 
> Who said they have anti tank missiles?? Link ?? Just because they used it once or twice, *doesn't mean they have tons in stock*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if they only had one why would they waste it on a school bus?
> 
> This story never made any sense.
Click to expand...


First time they were recorded was when an alleged cameraman was targeted by an Israeli tank and killed because he took too long to get a lock on target. So now only used on civilian targets that cant fire back. You need to remember that they are a one use weapon , so get thrown away after being fired, This means they don't get much chance to practise with them.


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your argument that doesn't pass the smell test, because you can't have it both ways.  You're trying to burn the candle at both ends.
> 
> The very reason the rockets are considered "war crimes", is the same reason that say's your comments are full of shit.  They cannot launch rockets at a bus, or target children with those rockets.  They have no guidance systems with which to do that.  That's why they're classified as "indiscriminant" weapons.
> 
> So you need to pick!
> 
> Are the rockets war crimes?
> Do they target children and busses, with the rockets?
> You can't have both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaar HaNegev school bus attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Shaar HaNegev school bus attack was a missile attack on April 7, 2011, in which Hamas militants in the Gaza Strip fired a Kornet laser-guided anti-tank missile over the border at an Israeli school bus, killing a schoolboy.[1]
> 
> Hamas claimed the bus was traveling on a road used by Israeli military vehicles and it did not know that schoolchildren were on board.[2] Israel said the yellow color of the bus made it easily identifiable and accused Hamas of "crossing a line."[2]
> 
> The missile hit the bus after all but one of the children had been dropped off.[3] The only remaining passenger, a 16-year-old boy, Daniel Viflic,[4] was critically injured with shrapnel wounds to the head and died from his injuries on 17 April.[5] The driver was lightly injured.[6][7][8][9] Another mortar barrage was timed to coincide with the arrival of the paramedics, which delayed the evacuation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The school bus was on a road primarily used by the military.
> 
> The bus was two miles from the border and moving away from the border.
> 
> Can the back of school bus be distinguished from a military vehicle at a distance of two miles?
> 
> If the Palestinians have anti tank missiles, why are they never used on the tanks and bulldozers that are regularly in Gaza destroying crops?
Click to expand...


They don't have a pair of binoculars????  

If they saw the vehicle from that far, they should have seen the color and shape.

Otherwise you are say that palestinians are wasting their fire power on a dust cloud, something common in the area.  Are they that stupid?


----------



## toastman

I should that the ATGM used in this case was the Russian made Kornet, a very accurate weapon.


----------



## Phoenall

toastman said:


> I should that the ATGM used in this case was the Russian made Kornet, a very accurate weapon.




 Squarish box about the size of a steadycam as used by the media, with a tube poking out the front


----------



## dreolin

Phoenall said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go take your pick
> 
> Celebratory gunfire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ohio Man Shoots Gun In Air . . . Kills Amish Girl Over A Mile Away | JONATHAN TURLEY
> 
> Death of 7-year-old boy shot on July Fourth in Virginia puts focus on celebratory gunfire | Fox News
> 
> Va. mom charged after firing gun into air to scare off daughter's attackers - Washington Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those damn Arabs gave some pretty powerful weapons to be discharging celebratory rounds in the USA and killing children in Gaza.
> 
> Would you get real...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for links that show children have been shot by weapons discharged in the air so I provided them, don't you like it when you make yourself look foolish
Click to expand...


What I asked or was a link to this allegation by you, and you damn well know it...

"There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot"

How many more "Zionist" lies are you going to tell, Boy? Stop acting like a stupid, little "Zionist" and give me an answer to the question, from a reliable source!!!

I bet you hate it when I make you look foolish.


----------



## Sally

dreolin said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those damn Arabs gave some pretty powerful weapons to be discharging celebratory rounds in the USA and killing children in Gaza.
> 
> Would you get real...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for links that show children have been shot by weapons discharged in the air so I provided them, don't you like it when you make yourself look foolish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I asked or was a link to this allegation by you, and you damn well know it...
> 
> "There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot"
> 
> How many more "Zionist" lies are you going to tell, Boy? Stop acting like a stupid, little "Zionist" and give me an answer to the question, from a reliable source!!!
> 
> I bet you hate it when I make you look foolish.
Click to expand...


Oh look, the two bit anti-Semite is at it again.  Does he know the law of physics that what goes up must come down?  Is he really trying to tell us that nobody ever got killed or wounded when the Palestinians shot their AK47's in the air.  Instead of his blowing hot air all the time, he can research where the IDF was blamed by the mother for her son being killed when it eventually was found out that the uncle was shooting at the IDF from the apartment and the bullet ricocheted.  My goodness, the IDF and other Israelis are always blammed for every -- training rats to only go into the houses of Arabs in Jerusalem, a shark swimming off the coast is a Mossad spy, a capture bird which was tagged the same way as birds are here in the U.S. was also a Mossad spy, and so on and so forth.  Since 
 Mr. Seattle has a lot of time on his hands, I am sure he will spend some time to find this story.  However, he gets his jollies by calling other people foolish when no doubt there are many viewers who think he is the foolish one.  Say, since Mr. Seattle has all this time on his hand, maybe he can get a job directing those anti-Israel cartoons that are so popular with the Palestinians.


----------



## MHunterB

"I bet you hate it when I make you look foolish."

I'm sure he would, phocid redux - if it were ever to happen.


----------



## dreolin

MHunterB said:


> "I bet you hate it when I make you look foolish."
> 
> I'm sure he would, phocid redux - if it were ever to happen.



Perhaps the reason you did not include the entire post is because I did exactly that.

The Irish are rather notorious or their ears, by the way. A gentle breeze and we fly away like an old paper kite.

You are not clever.


----------



## dreolin

Sally said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for links that show children have been shot by weapons discharged in the air so I provided them, don't you like it when you make yourself look foolish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I asked or was a link to this allegation by you, and you damn well know it...
> 
> "There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot"
> 
> How many more "Zionist" lies are you going to tell, Boy? Stop acting like a stupid, little "Zionist" and give me an answer to the question, from a reliable source!!!
> 
> I bet you hate it when I make you look foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, the two bit anti-Semite is at it again.  Does he know the law of physics that what goes up must come down?  Is he really trying to tell us that nobody ever got killed or wounded when the Palestinians shot their AK47's in the air.  Instead of his blowing hot air all the time, he can research where the IDF was blamed by the mother for her son being killed when it eventually was found out that the uncle was shooting at the IDF from the apartment and the bullet ricocheted.  My goodness, the IDF and other Israelis are always blammed for every -- training rats to only go into the houses of Arabs in Jerusalem, a shark swimming off the coast is a Mossad spy, a capture bird which was tagged the same way as birds are here in the U.S. was also a Mossad spy, and so on and so forth.  Since
> Mr. Seattle has a lot of time on his hands, I am sure he will spend some time to find this story.  However, he gets his jollies by calling other people foolish when no doubt there are many viewers who think he is the foolish one.  Say, since Mr. Seattle has all this time on his hand, maybe he can get a job directing those anti-Israel cartoons that are so popular with the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


What i am asking for is a specific link to a very specific allegation that Phoenall made, and he has yet to mprovide it...

Here, AGAIN, is that allegation, which is even included in the post to which you responded...

""There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot" (Phoenall)

I am quite familiar with the balistics of projectiles from small arms as well as those from larger weapons. I am not familiar with rocketry or rocket propelled projectiles.

I also think Phoenall should apologize to "tinny".

I am very comfortable and do not need to work. Perhaps I shall offer to do some volunteer work teaching HAMAS how to direct fire.


----------



## toastman

dreolin said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I asked or was a link to this allegation by you, and you damn well know it...
> 
> "There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot"
> 
> How many more "Zionist" lies are you going to tell, Boy? Stop acting like a stupid, little "Zionist" and give me an answer to the question, from a reliable source!!!
> 
> I bet you hate it when I make you look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, the two bit anti-Semite is at it again.  Does he know the law of physics that what goes up must come down?  Is he really trying to tell us that nobody ever got killed or wounded when the Palestinians shot their AK47's in the air.  Instead of his blowing hot air all the time, he can research where the IDF was blamed by the mother for her son being killed when it eventually was found out that the uncle was shooting at the IDF from the apartment and the bullet ricocheted.  My goodness, the IDF and other Israelis are always blammed for every -- training rats to only go into the houses of Arabs in Jerusalem, a shark swimming off the coast is a Mossad spy, a capture bird which was tagged the same way as birds are here in the U.S. was also a Mossad spy, and so on and so forth.  Since
> Mr. Seattle has a lot of time on his hands, I am sure he will spend some time to find this story.  However, he gets his jollies by calling other people foolish when no doubt there are many viewers who think he is the foolish one.  Say, since Mr. Seattle has all this time on his hand, maybe he can get a job directing those anti-Israel cartoons that are so popular with the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What i am asking for is a specific link to a very specific allegation that Phoenall made, and he has yet to mprovide it...
> 
> Here, AGAIN, is that allegation, which is even included in the post to which you responded...
> 
> ""There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot" (Phoenall)
> 
> I am quite familiar with the balistics of projectiles from small arms as well as those from larger weapons. I am not familiar with rocketry or rocket propelled projectiles.
> 
> I also think Phoenall should apologize to "tinny".
> 
> I am very comfortable and do not need to work. Perhaps I shall offer to do some volunteer work teaching HAMAS how to direct fire.
Click to expand...


I remember hearing the exact same story, but I cannot find a link anywhere, so I don't know if it's true or not. I'm trying to remember where I heard it


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, the two bit anti-Semite is at it again.  Does he know the law of physics that what goes up must come down?  Is he really trying to tell us that nobody ever got killed or wounded when the Palestinians shot their AK47's in the air.  Instead of his blowing hot air all the time, he can research where the IDF was blamed by the mother for her son being killed when it eventually was found out that the uncle was shooting at the IDF from the apartment and the bullet ricocheted.  My goodness, the IDF and other Israelis are always blammed for every -- training rats to only go into the houses of Arabs in Jerusalem, a shark swimming off the coast is a Mossad spy, a capture bird which was tagged the same way as birds are here in the U.S. was also a Mossad spy, and so on and so forth.  Since
> Mr. Seattle has a lot of time on his hands, I am sure he will spend some time to find this story.  However, he gets his jollies by calling other people foolish when no doubt there are many viewers who think he is the foolish one.  Say, since Mr. Seattle has all this time on his hand, maybe he can get a job directing those anti-Israel cartoons that are so popular with the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i am asking for is a specific link to a very specific allegation that Phoenall made, and he has yet to mprovide it...
> 
> Here, AGAIN, is that allegation, which is even included in the post to which you responded...
> 
> ""There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot" (Phoenall)
> 
> I am quite familiar with the balistics of projectiles from small arms as well as those from larger weapons. I am not familiar with rocketry or rocket propelled projectiles.
> 
> I also think Phoenall should apologize to "tinny".
> 
> I am very comfortable and do not need to work. Perhaps I shall offer to do some volunteer work teaching HAMAS how to direct fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember hearing the exact same story, but I cannot find a link anywhere, so I don't know if it's true or not. I'm trying to remember where I heard it
Click to expand...


His problem is that he can't comprehend that others can remember articles which they read quite a while back.  When you try to find the find exact article via Google, plages and pages come up and who wants to go through 20 pages to find the exact article, so Phoenal does not have to apologize to anyone.  If anyone should apologize on this forum, it is Mr. Tinmore to Rocco who has put in a lot of time and effort into his studies of this matter and Mr. Tinmore has called Rocco a liar or told him his posts are a lot of "crapola" as he puts it.  Meanwhile, I think the readers can see Mr. Seattle working alongside Hamas showing them how to kill a few more Jews.  After all, that old saying certainly applies to Mr. Seattle and Hamas, which is "the enemy or my enemy is my friend."


----------



## toastman

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What i am asking for is a specific link to a very specific allegation that Phoenall made, and he has yet to mprovide it...
> 
> Here, AGAIN, is that allegation, which is even included in the post to which you responded...
> 
> ""There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot" (Phoenall)
> 
> I am quite familiar with the balistics of projectiles from small arms as well as those from larger weapons. I am not familiar with rocketry or rocket propelled projectiles.
> 
> I also think Phoenall should apologize to "tinny".
> 
> I am very comfortable and do not need to work. Perhaps I shall offer to do some volunteer work teaching HAMAS how to direct fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember hearing the exact same story, but I cannot find a link anywhere, so I don't know if it's true or not. I'm trying to remember where I heard it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His problem is that he can't comprehend that others can remember articles which they read quite a while back.  When you try to find the find exact article via Google, plages and pages come up and who wants to go through 20 pages to find the exact article, so Phoenal does not have to apologize to anyone.  If anyone should apologize on this forum, it is Mr. Tinmore to Rocco who has put in a lot of time and effort into his studies of this matter and Mr. Tinmore has called Rocco a liar or told him his posts are a lot of "crapola" as he puts it.  Meanwhile, I think the readers can see Mr. Seattle working alongside Hamas showing them how to kill a few more Jews.  After all, that old saying certainly applies to Mr. Seattle and Hamas, which is "the enemy or my enemy is my friend."
Click to expand...


Agree 100% with this post. Specially the part about Tinmore. Very disrespectful


----------



## Phoenall

dreolin said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those damn Arabs gave some pretty powerful weapons to be discharging celebratory rounds in the USA and killing children in Gaza.
> 
> Would you get real...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for links that show children have been shot by weapons discharged in the air so I provided them, don't you like it when you make yourself look foolish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I asked or was a link to this allegation by you, and you damn well know it...
> 
> "There was a case some years back were a weapon was discharged in the air and the bullet came down and killed a baby, guess who was initially blamed for the death by the likes of tinny. No remorse or retraction either when it was proven that the IDF could not have fired the shot"
> 
> How many more "Zionist" lies are you going to tell, Boy? Stop acting like a stupid, little "Zionist" and give me an answer to the question, from a reliable source!!!
> 
> I bet you hate it when I make you look foolish.
Click to expand...




 Which I did as the ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATING NAZI RACISTS tried to blame mossad on at least one occasion for the death. Just as they tried to blame mossad for the WTC MASS MURDERS.   Maybe it is time for you to stop acting like a STUPID PETULANT SPOILT BRAT OF A NAZI  and grow up


----------



## Billo_Really

Sweet_Caroline said:


> What warped thinking you have.  Israel targets Hamas leaders so that gives Hamas the right to target a school bus???


I don't know WTF you're talking about, because I didn't say that.

My point was the rocket attacks are the _*"reaction" *_to Israel's _*"action".*_

You keep pushing this bullshit that Israel is responding to the rocket attacks, when it really is the other way around.  They are responding to your attacks.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> There is plenty of evidence that Hamas uses ambulance to transport its terrorists around, and also to hide arms.


Let's see some?


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What warped thinking you have.  Israel targets Hamas leaders so that gives Hamas the right to target a school bus???
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know WTF you're talking about, because I didn't say that.
> 
> My point was the rocket attacks are the _*"reaction" *_to Israel's _*"action".*_
> 
> You keep pushing this bullshit that Israel is responding to the rocket attacks, when it really is the other way around.  They are responding to your attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that Hamas uses ambulance to transport its terrorists around, and also to hide arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see some?
Click to expand...





 Will this do

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oesBeCFAlg]Hamas Using UN Ambulance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What warped thinking you have.  Israel targets Hamas leaders so that gives Hamas the right to target a school bus???
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know WTF you're talking about, because I didn't say that.
> 
> My point was the rocket attacks are the _*"reaction" *_to Israel's _*"action".*_
> 
> You keep pushing this bullshit that Israel is responding to the rocket attacks, when it really is the other way around.  They are responding to your attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that Hamas uses ambulance to transport its terrorists around, and also to hide arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see some?
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oesBeCFAlg]Hamas Using UN Ambulance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> Will this do
> 
> Hamas Using UN Ambulance - YouTube



Oh, c'mon!  If you were being shot at and the only cover in the area was a UN van, do you think they'd refuse, if you asked them for a ride to safety?

BTW, that's the only video you got with which to argue with and it doesn't show what you claim.


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will this do
> 
> Hamas Using UN Ambulance - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, c'mon!  If you were being shot at and the only cover in the area was a UN van, do you think they'd refuse, if you asked them for a ride to safety?
> 
> BTW, that's the only video you got with which to argue with and it doesn't show what you claim.
Click to expand...




 So it does not show armed terrorists climbing into the back of a UN ambulance and being drove away at speed to protect them. Would you like some first hand examples from ambulance drivers in gaza who say that they are threatened and their families threatened if they don't cooperate with the hamas terrorists. How about the UN will they do when they say that it is widespread in gaza and they don't know what the solution is. And lastly how about the terrorist that took up ambulance driving so he could drive around gaza carrying bombs and weapons without being shot at. $2.3 billion spent every year of providing hamas with secure transport, and you are the sucker paying for it.

 WHAT IS IT WITH YOU BLEEDING HEART LIBERALS ARE YOU ASHAMED TO ADMIT THAT YOU SUPPORT THRE WRONG SIDE SO DENY ALL THE REPORTS OF THEIR ATROCITIES.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Against Boycotts and More *

By Scott Jaschik 
1/27/14

Amid all the shouting (in person and online) about the academic boycott of Israel, a new effort by boycott critics seeks to broaden the discussion. They have launched a petition that opposes both the boycott of Israeli universities and also attempts to interfere in tenure cases based on whether the candidates are seen as pro- or anti-Israel.

The petition is unequivocal in stating its opposition to the boycott of Israeli universities. "We, the undersigned, urge our colleagues in the United States and across the world not to use the politics of the Israel/Palestine conflict to undermine academic freedom. We are dismayed by the international campaign calling for a boycott of Israeli universities, manifested recently in the boycott resolution passed by the American Studies Association," the statement says. "We do not agree that there is a meaningful distinction between boycotting universities and blacklisting individual scholars, nor do we think that universities should be held responsible for government policies."

...

Read more: New statement seeks to reframe academic debate about Israel boycott | Inside Higher Ed 
Inside Higher Ed


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS

We, representatives of Palestinian civil society, call upon international civil society organizations and people of conscience all over the world to impose broad boycotts and implement divestment initiatives against Israel similar to those applied to South Africa in the apartheid era. We appeal to you to pressure your respective states to impose embargoes and sanctions against Israel. We also invite conscientious Israelis to support this Call, for the sake of justice and genuine peace.

http://www.bdsmovement.net/call

BDS is the moral response to the unlawful practices of Apartheid Israel.

These claims about ambulances are always debunked by the human rights groups when they investigate, such as Amnesty in her report on Cast Lead. 

Amnesty finds Israel unlawfully targets ambulances.





Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will this do
> 
> Hamas Using UN Ambulance - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, c'mon!  If you were being shot at and the only cover in the area was a UN van, do you think they'd refuse, if you asked them for a ride to safety?
> 
> BTW, that's the only video you got with which to argue with and it doesn't show what you claim.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS
> 
> We, representatives of Palestinian civil society, call upon international civil society organizations and people of conscience all over the world to impose broad boycotts and implement divestment initiatives against Israel similar to those applied to South Africa in the apartheid era. We appeal to you to pressure your respective states to impose embargoes and sanctions against Israel. We also invite conscientious Israelis to support this Call, for the sake of justice and genuine peace.
> 
> Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS | BDSmovement.net
> 
> BDS is the moral response to the unlawful practices of Apartheid Israel.
> 
> These claims about ambulances are always debunked by the human rights groups when they investigate, such as Amnesty in her report on Cast Lead.
> 
> Amnesty finds Israel unlawfully targets ambulances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will this do
> 
> Hamas Using UN Ambulance - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, c'mon!  If you were being shot at and the only cover in the area was a UN van, do you think they'd refuse, if you asked them for a ride to safety?
> 
> BTW, that's the only video you got with which to argue with and it doesn't show what you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 HEY STUPID SHERRI IT IS AMNESTY THAT IS REPORTING THESE THINGS. You cant educate pork can you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

American_Jihad said:


> *Against Boycotts and More *
> 
> By Scott Jaschik
> 1/27/14
> 
> Amid all the shouting (in person and online) about the academic boycott of Israel, a new effort by boycott critics seeks to broaden the discussion. They have launched a petition that opposes both the boycott of Israeli universities and also attempts to interfere in tenure cases based on whether the candidates are seen as pro- or anti-Israel.
> 
> The petition is unequivocal in stating its opposition to the boycott of Israeli universities. "We, the undersigned, urge our colleagues in the United States and across the world not to use the politics of the Israel/Palestine conflict to undermine academic freedom. We are dismayed by the international campaign calling for a boycott of Israeli universities, manifested recently in the boycott resolution passed by the American Studies Association," the statement says. "We do not agree that there is a meaningful distinction between boycotting universities and blacklisting individual scholars, nor do we think that universities should be held responsible for government policies."
> 
> ...
> 
> Read more: New statement seeks to reframe academic debate about Israel boycott | Inside Higher Ed
> Inside Higher Ed



Via email, Omar Barghouti, a founding member of the Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel, condemned the new petition, calling it "another desperate attempt to derail the fast growing academic boycott of Israel, adding that "the racism implied in this petition is astounding: no mention of Palestinian academics in the [occupied territories] and how Israel's occupation has denied them academic freedom in a very concrete way for decades."

Read more: New statement seeks to reframe academic debate about Israel boycott | Inside Higher Ed
Inside Higher Ed


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Against Boycotts and More *
> 
> By Scott Jaschik
> 1/27/14
> 
> Amid all the shouting (in person and online) about the academic boycott of Israel, a new effort by boycott critics seeks to broaden the discussion. They have launched a petition that opposes both the boycott of Israeli universities and also attempts to interfere in tenure cases based on whether the candidates are seen as pro- or anti-Israel.
> 
> The petition is unequivocal in stating its opposition to the boycott of Israeli universities. "We, the undersigned, urge our colleagues in the United States and across the world not to use the politics of the Israel/Palestine conflict to undermine academic freedom. We are dismayed by the international campaign calling for a boycott of Israeli universities, manifested recently in the boycott resolution passed by the American Studies Association," the statement says. "We do not agree that there is a meaningful distinction between boycotting universities and blacklisting individual scholars, nor do we think that universities should be held responsible for government policies."
> 
> ...
> 
> Read more: New statement seeks to reframe academic debate about Israel boycott | Inside Higher Ed
> Inside Higher Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via email, Omar Barghouti, a founding member of the Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel, condemned the new petition, calling it "another desperate attempt to derail the fast growing academic boycott of Israel, adding that "the racism implied in this petition is astounding: no mention of Palestinian academics in the [occupied territories] and how Israel's occupation has denied them academic freedom in a very concrete way for decades."
> 
> Read more: New statement seeks to reframe academic debate about Israel boycott | Inside Higher Ed
> Inside Higher Ed
Click to expand...


He views it as a threat, that's for sure


----------



## Indeependent

An academic boycott against Israel might actually be a good thing as it will stem the tide of inter-marriage.


----------



## RoccoR

Indeependent,  _et al,_

I don't understand.



Indeependent said:


> An academic boycott against Israel might actually be a good thing as it will stem the tide of inter-marriage.


*(QUESTION)*

How does this help?

v/r
R


----------



## Indeependent

Jews currently have a more than 50% chance of marrying a non-Jew.
Most of this interaction occurs in universities.

There is wisdom amongst the nations.
There is no Torah amongst the nations.

Israel needs Jewish Jews.


----------



## RoccoR

Indeependent,  _et al,_

Ah....  I see.



Indeependent said:


> Jews currently have a more than 50% chance of marrying a non-Jew.
> Most of this interaction occurs in universities.
> 
> There is wisdom amongst the nations.
> There is no Torah amongst the nations.
> 
> Israel needs Jewish Jews.


*(COMMENT)*

_My Grandmother had a similar idea.  She wanted me to bring home a nice Italian Girl; where my Grandfather was more specific, and wanted me to bring home a nice Sicilian Girl.​_
In any event, I think there is merit in the protection of the Jewish National Home.  But built into that concept is the notion that they must determine the character and nature of their home _(right to self-determination)_.  As an outside observer, I cannot judge.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## pbel

Yahoo!

"You see for Israel there's an increasing de-legitimization campaign that has been building up. People are very sensitive to it. There are talk of boycotts and other kinds of things," Kerry said. "Today's status quo absolutely, to a certainty, I promise you 100 percent, cannot be maintained. It's not sustainable. It's illusionary."


----------



## docmauser1

pbel said:


> Yahoo!"You see for Israel there's an increasing de-legitimization campaign that has been building up. People are very sensitive to it. There are talk of boycotts and other kinds of things," Kerry said. "Today's status quo absolutely, to a certainty, I promise you 100 percent, cannot be maintained. It's not sustainable. It's illusionary."


Yahooooo! Well, if the slick dumbass wasn't instigating all that in the first place, he wouldn't be bloviating about that, of course.


----------



## Victory67

I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of the settlements.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Victory67 said:


> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of the settlements.



Why does that not surprise me.


----------



## Victory67

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of the settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does that not surprise me.
Click to expand...


Its a valid and reasonable position to take.

Now are you going to respond to my comments with something substantial or just make driveby attacks with provocative faces?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Bill to block federal funding to universities that boycott Israel*

By Eugene Volokh &#61664;February 7 

The bill was introduced yesterday, HR4009, and provides, in relevant part,

Notwithstanding any other provision of law, an institution of higher education shall not be eligible to receive funds or any other form of financial assistance under this Act [not including student aid funds] if the Secretary determines that such institution is participating in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions or scholars.

...

Bill to block federal funding to universities that boycott Israel


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> *Bill to block federal funding to universities that boycott Israel*
> 
> By Eugene Volokh &#61664;February 7
> 
> The bill was introduced yesterday, HR4009, and provides, in relevant part,
> 
> Notwithstanding any other provision of law, an institution of higher education shall not be eligible to receive funds or any other form of financial assistance under this Act [not including student aid funds] if the Secretary determines that such institution is participating in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions or scholars&#8230;.
> 
> ...
> 
> Bill to block federal funding to universities that boycott Israel


This is a perfect example of too much government interference.  

Members of Congress that waste tax dollars on shit like this, need to be voted out of office.


----------



## Billo_Really

Indeependent said:


> Jews currently have a more than 50% chance of marrying a non-Jew.
> Most of this interaction occurs in universities.
> 
> There is wisdom amongst the nations.
> There is no Torah amongst the nations.
> 
> Israel needs Jewish Jews.


That's a pretty racist thing to say.

I guess we can kiss that BS about being the only democratic nation in the ME goodbye.


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews currently have a more than 50% chance of marrying a non-Jew.
> Most of this interaction occurs in universities.
> 
> There is wisdom amongst the nations.
> There is no Torah amongst the nations.
> 
> Israel needs Jewish Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty racist thing to say.
> 
> I guess we can kiss that BS about being the only democratic nation in the ME goodbye.
Click to expand...


There is a certain logic in eliminating Arab representation in the Israeli Parliament.
Until that happens, Israel is the only democratic nation in the ME and that's not necessarily a good thing.

BTW, what does religion have to do with racism?


----------



## Billo_Really

Indeependent said:


> There is a certain logic in eliminating Arab representation in the Israeli Parliament.
> Until that happens, Israel is the only democratic nation in the ME and that's not necessarily a good thing.
> 
> BTW, what does religion have to do with racism?


Deliberately trying to silence the political voice of an entire race of people, is not democracy, it's fascism.


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a certain logic in eliminating Arab representation in the Israeli Parliament.
> Until that happens, Israel is the only democratic nation in the ME and that's not necessarily a good thing.
> 
> BTW, what does religion have to do with racism?
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately trying to silence the political voice of an entire race of people, is not democracy, it's fascism.
Click to expand...


OK, I already most of the Islamic nations are fascist; you don't have to constantly remind us.
Not to mention that a non-US citizen cannot become POTUS...fascism.


----------



## Billo_Really

Indeependent said:


> OK, I already most of the Islamic nations are fascist; you don't have to constantly remind us.
> Not to mention that a non-US citizen cannot become POTUS...fascism.


But those two instances are not claiming to be something they're not.


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I already most of the Islamic nations are fascist; you don't have to constantly remind us.
> Not to mention that a non-US citizen cannot become POTUS...fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> But those two instances are not claiming to be something they're not.
Click to expand...


I wasn't aware that the Islamic nations declare themselves as fascist.

America is the Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave, but if you're not born a citizen, well, maybe your kids will get a shot.

So tell me again how Israel is the land of oppression and genocide against the Arabs.
And this time, do it with GUSTO!


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Anti-Zionist Challenge to the Jewish Establishment*

February 19, 2014 by Caroline Glick







There is a difference between speech and war. Both are forms of expression, to be sure. But the essence of the former is engagement, and the essence of the latter is destruction.

This distinction is apparently too subtle for many of Israel&#8217;s Supreme Court justices. On Sunday, the Court heard arguments on the constitutionality of the 2011 Anti-Boycotts law. The law allows targets of boycotts to sue boycotters for damages in civil courts, and empowers the finance minister to revoke the non-profit status of NGOs that engage in boycotts. It is being challenged by a consortium of foreign-funded, radical, anti-Zionist NGOs.

The essence of boycotts is destruction, not engagement.

...

The most outspoken critics of Israeli anti-Zionist NGOs and J Street are on the Right. And that makes sense. It isn&#8217;t hard for rightists to make the distinction between speeches and extortion.

But the primary target of these groups is not the Right.

It is the leftist Jewish establishment, in Israel and in the US. And as J Street&#8217;s nearly unchallenged rise in the US, and the Court&#8217;s self-defeating incoherence on the boycott campaign indicate, over the decades, the establishment Left has become so dependent on rejecting the Right for its own sense of identity, that it is no longer clear whether its members are capable of siding with the hated Right against their common foes.

The Anti-Zionist Challenge to the Jewish Establishment | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> *The Anti-Zionist Challenge to the Jewish Establishment*
> 
> February 19, 2014 by Caroline Glick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between speech and war. Both are forms of expression, to be sure. But the essence of the former is engagement, and the essence of the latter is destruction.
> 
> This distinction is apparently too subtle for many of Israels Supreme Court justices. On Sunday, the Court heard arguments on the constitutionality of the 2011 Anti-Boycotts law. The law allows targets of boycotts to sue boycotters for damages in civil courts, and empowers the finance minister to revoke the non-profit status of NGOs that engage in boycotts. It is being challenged by a consortium of foreign-funded, radical, anti-Zionist NGOs.
> 
> The essence of boycotts is destruction, not engagement.
> 
> ...
> 
> The most outspoken critics of Israeli anti-Zionist NGOs and J Street are on the Right. And that makes sense. It isnt hard for rightists to make the distinction between speeches and extortion.
> 
> But the primary target of these groups is not the Right.
> 
> It is the leftist Jewish establishment, in Israel and in the US. And as J Streets nearly unchallenged rise in the US, and the Courts self-defeating incoherence on the boycott campaign indicate, over the decades, the establishment Left has become so dependent on rejecting the Right for its own sense of identity, that it is no longer clear whether its members are capable of siding with the hated Right against their common foes.
> 
> The Anti-Zionist Challenge to the Jewish Establishment | FrontPage Magazine


So now they're passing a law to force you to consume a certain product. 

Can Israel get anymore fascist than that?


----------



## aris2chat

Billo_Really said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Anti-Zionist Challenge to the Jewish Establishment*
> 
> February 19, 2014 by Caroline Glick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between speech and war. Both are forms of expression, to be sure. But the essence of the former is engagement, and the essence of the latter is destruction.
> 
> This distinction is apparently too subtle for many of Israels Supreme Court justices. On Sunday, the Court heard arguments on the constitutionality of the 2011 Anti-Boycotts law. The law allows targets of boycotts to sue boycotters for damages in civil courts, and empowers the finance minister to revoke the non-profit status of NGOs that engage in boycotts. It is being challenged by a consortium of foreign-funded, radical, anti-Zionist NGOs.
> 
> The essence of boycotts is destruction, not engagement.
> 
> ...
> 
> The most outspoken critics of Israeli anti-Zionist NGOs and J Street are on the Right. And that makes sense. It isnt hard for rightists to make the distinction between speeches and extortion.
> 
> But the primary target of these groups is not the Right.
> 
> It is the leftist Jewish establishment, in Israel and in the US. And as J Streets nearly unchallenged rise in the US, and the Courts self-defeating incoherence on the boycott campaign indicate, over the decades, the establishment Left has become so dependent on rejecting the Right for its own sense of identity, that it is no longer clear whether its members are capable of siding with the hated Right against their common foes.
> 
> The Anti-Zionist Challenge to the Jewish Establishment | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> So now they're passing a law to force you to consume a certain product.
> 
> Can Israel get anymore fascist than that?
Click to expand...


Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.



Meat being kosher has no relation to its health qualities.  Kosher meat can be healthy and it can be old and rancid.   Kosher just refers to the type of animal slaughter and that no dairy products were handled in the same establishment.


----------



## toastman

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat being kosher has no relation to its health qualities.  Kosher meat can be healthy and it can be old and rancid.   Kosher just refers to the type of animal slaughter and that no dairy products were handled in the same establishment.
Click to expand...


Not true. Kosher beef for example only uses certain parts of the cow.


----------



## Victory67

toastman said:


> Not true. Kosher beef for example only uses certain parts of the cow.



Only the "healthy" parts, huh?   

Kosher meat is no healthier than non-Kosher.    

I'd love to hear people claim that Kosher meat and poultry is healthier than USDA Organic certified.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat being kosher has no relation to its health qualities.  Kosher meat can be healthy and it can be old and rancid.   Kosher just refers to the type of animal slaughter and that no dairy products were handled in the same establishment.
Click to expand...


Kosher food have to meet much higher standards than US inspected foods.
The type of meat use, the parts of meat used and the act of koshering the meat all make Kosher meat healthier.  Less likely to carry e-coli and salmonella. 
Koshering withdraws the blood to prevent rapid spoiling.  It also makes the meat more digestible.  The dietary laws of not mixing food also helps those with certain conditions absorb the food without causing stomach pains.
Doctors, not jewish, have recommended eating Kosher for your health.

Why Kosher Meat Is a Healthier Alternative
Anti-Inflammatory Diet -- What You Need to Know -- US News Best Diets


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Kosher food have to meet much higher standards than US inspected foods.
> The type of meat use, the parts of meat used and the act of koshering the meat all make Kosher meat healthier.  Less likely to carry e-coli and salmonella.
> Koshering withdraws the blood to prevent rapid spoiling.  It also makes the meat more digestible.  The dietary laws of not mixing food also helps those with certain conditions absorb the food without causing stomach pains.
> Doctors, not jewish, have recommended eating Kosher for your health.
> 
> Why Kosher Meat Is a Healthier Alternative
> Anti-Inflammatory Diet -- What You Need to Know -- US News Best Diets



This is all lies.

Kosher standards are that the animal must be killed in a certain way and no milk products in the same facility.  That's it.

Your average kosher meat smells worse than your average Organic or free-range/grass-fed meat.  And it looks worse.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher food have to meet much higher standards than US inspected foods.
> The type of meat use, the parts of meat used and the act of koshering the meat all make Kosher meat healthier.  Less likely to carry e-coli and salmonella.
> Koshering withdraws the blood to prevent rapid spoiling.  It also makes the meat more digestible.  The dietary laws of not mixing food also helps those with certain conditions absorb the food without causing stomach pains.
> Doctors, not jewish, have recommended eating Kosher for your health.
> 
> Why Kosher Meat Is a Healthier Alternative
> Anti-Inflammatory Diet -- What You Need to Know -- US News Best Diets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all lies.
> 
> Kosher standards are that the animal must be killed in a certain way and no milk products in the same facility.  That's it.
> 
> Your average kosher meat smells worse than your average Organic or free-range/grass-fed meat.  And it looks worse.
Click to expand...

Remind me not to buy any kosher pork chops.


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher food have to meet much higher standards than US inspected foods.
> The type of meat use, the parts of meat used and the act of koshering the meat all make Kosher meat healthier.  Less likely to carry e-coli and salmonella.
> Koshering withdraws the blood to prevent rapid spoiling.  It also makes the meat more digestible.  The dietary laws of not mixing food also helps those with certain conditions absorb the food without causing stomach pains.
> Doctors, not jewish, have recommended eating Kosher for your health.
> 
> Why Kosher Meat Is a Healthier Alternative
> Anti-Inflammatory Diet -- What You Need to Know -- US News Best Diets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all lies.
> 
> Kosher standards are that the animal must be killed in a certain way and no milk products in the same facility.  That's it.
> 
> Your average kosher meat smells worse than your average Organic or free-range/grass-fed meat.  And it looks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me not to buy any kosher pork chops.
Click to expand...


Let Herr Weil Ich Weiss, the Arab Know-it-all wunderkind, continue to buy his meat at Halal butchers.  However, as one poster had said at one time, the Kosher butcher shop he goes to is so crowded with Muslims that it takes him so long to give the clerk his order.

Since Herr Weil Ich Weiss seems to have so much time on his hands, maybe he should research Halal meat processing plants in the U.S.  Perhaps after reading up on this, he wouldn't want to eat any more Halal meat but will run to a Kosher butcher.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher food have to meet much higher standards than US inspected foods.
> The type of meat use, the parts of meat used and the act of koshering the meat all make Kosher meat healthier.  Less likely to carry e-coli and salmonella.
> Koshering withdraws the blood to prevent rapid spoiling.  It also makes the meat more digestible.  The dietary laws of not mixing food also helps those with certain conditions absorb the food without causing stomach pains.
> Doctors, not jewish, have recommended eating Kosher for your health.
> 
> Why Kosher Meat Is a Healthier Alternative
> Anti-Inflammatory Diet -- What You Need to Know -- US News Best Diets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all lies.
> 
> Kosher standards are that the animal must be killed in a certain way and no milk products in the same facility.  That's it.
> 
> Your average kosher meat smells worse than your average Organic or free-range/grass-fed meat.  And it looks worse.
Click to expand...


"All lies"???

Constantly calling me a liar is getting a bit tiring, when I have provided links and evidence.

Your childish behavior is not appreciated.  Clear up your language and broaden your vocabulary.  What next take your shoe off and bang it on the keyboard?



On a few rare occasion I might be misunderstood, confused, misinformed, informed with only partially or incomplete facts such as when news comes in, even unintentionally incorrect.  
A few errors in typing (I think much faster than my fingers move, and I type around 60 words a minute).  I don't proof read enough.  I tend to omit small words, and skip over them when I skim through text I read.  A little white lie to protect or help others.
Otherwise I do not make a habit of lying, or fabricating.

If you have a problem with what is said, discuss it.  Don't have a tantrum and throw insults.

"liar, liar, pants on fire" is juvenile.  Time to grow up.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat being kosher has no relation to its health qualities.  Kosher meat can be healthy and it can be old and rancid.   Kosher just refers to the type of animal slaughter and that no dairy products were handled in the same establishment.
Click to expand...


I half agree with Vic on this point.
Kosher meat is NOT intrinsically healthier than the meat from a non-kosher slaughter.
The animal must be healthy in order to be considered for schechting in the first place.
The rancid issue depends on transport and shelf life.

The non-kosher parts of the cow, etc... are sold to non-kosher food distributors.


----------



## jillian

American_Jihad said:


> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter



the far right is as anti-Semitic as the far left. 

the difference is that the far right also hates mulims/arabs.... and the far left sees the terrorists and their supporters as somehow being downtrodden.


----------



## Phoenall

aris2chat said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Anti-Zionist Challenge to the Jewish Establishment*
> 
> February 19, 2014 by Caroline Glick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between speech and war. Both are forms of expression, to be sure. But the essence of the former is engagement, and the essence of the latter is destruction.
> 
> This distinction is apparently too subtle for many of Israels Supreme Court justices. On Sunday, the Court heard arguments on the constitutionality of the 2011 Anti-Boycotts law. The law allows targets of boycotts to sue boycotters for damages in civil courts, and empowers the finance minister to revoke the non-profit status of NGOs that engage in boycotts. It is being challenged by a consortium of foreign-funded, radical, anti-Zionist NGOs.
> 
> The essence of boycotts is destruction, not engagement.
> 
> ...
> 
> The most outspoken critics of Israeli anti-Zionist NGOs and J Street are on the Right. And that makes sense. It isnt hard for rightists to make the distinction between speeches and extortion.
> 
> But the primary target of these groups is not the Right.
> 
> It is the leftist Jewish establishment, in Israel and in the US. And as J Streets nearly unchallenged rise in the US, and the Courts self-defeating incoherence on the boycott campaign indicate, over the decades, the establishment Left has become so dependent on rejecting the Right for its own sense of identity, that it is no longer clear whether its members are capable of siding with the hated Right against their common foes.
> 
> The Anti-Zionist Challenge to the Jewish Establishment | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> So now they're passing a law to force you to consume a certain product.
> 
> Can Israel get anymore fascist than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.
Click to expand...






I prefer my meat killed cleanly and then bled, not bled and then killed. When I despatch my prey it is done cleanly and as painlessly as possible. I never leave an animal in pain I always track it and end its suffering. When they suffer the meat takes on an of taste as a result of the muscles consuming too much oxygen and nutrients and they turn dark and unpalatable. A good example is Salmon that is caught on rod and line, after the fight the salmon is not fit to eat and will die anyway. Farmed salmon caught in nets and despatched quickly taste fresh and full of flavour.


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat being kosher has no relation to its health qualities.  Kosher meat can be healthy and it can be old and rancid.   Kosher just refers to the type of animal slaughter and that no dairy products were handled in the same establishment.
Click to expand...





Like halal I avoid it as much as possible, in fact I eat more pork and ham than I do any other meat. Any comments DUMBASS


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> I half agree with Vic on this point.
> Kosher meat is NOT intrinsically healthier than the meat from a non-kosher slaughter.
> The animal must be healthy in order to be considered for schechting in the first place.
> The rancid issue depends on transport and shelf life.
> 
> The non-kosher parts of the cow, etc... are sold to non-kosher food distributors.



Its pretty silly to think meat being kosher always means that the meat will be cleaner and healthier than all non-kosher meat.  Once the animal is killed and the blood drained, as long as its kept away from dairy products, its kosher.  There could be rats and cockroaches everywhere but the meat is still kosher.


----------



## Phoenall

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat being kosher has no relation to its health qualities.  Kosher meat can be healthy and it can be old and rancid.   Kosher just refers to the type of animal slaughter and that no dairy products were handled in the same establishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosher food have to meet much higher standards than US inspected foods.
> The type of meat use, the parts of meat used and the act of koshering the meat all make Kosher meat healthier.  Less likely to carry e-coli and salmonella.
> Koshering withdraws the blood to prevent rapid spoiling.  It also makes the meat more digestible.  The dietary laws of not mixing food also helps those with certain conditions absorb the food without causing stomach pains.
> Doctors, not jewish, have recommended eating Kosher for your health.
> 
> Why Kosher Meat Is a Healthier Alternative
> Anti-Inflammatory Diet -- What You Need to Know -- US News Best Diets
Click to expand...






 Sorry but I like my Italian food and the cheese sauces in dishes like lasagne. I like tex-mex with beef chilli topped with strong cheese. And I like my seafood like winkles (sea snails) mussels, crabs, prawns, shrimps, clams, scallops and queenies along with pork and ham. Would nat make a very good Jew or Muslim would I. But then neither would most of the muslims I know who love bacon sandwiches and pork pies.


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher food have to meet much higher standards than US inspected foods.
> The type of meat use, the parts of meat used and the act of koshering the meat all make Kosher meat healthier.  Less likely to carry e-coli and salmonella.
> Koshering withdraws the blood to prevent rapid spoiling.  It also makes the meat more digestible.  The dietary laws of not mixing food also helps those with certain conditions absorb the food without causing stomach pains.
> Doctors, not jewish, have recommended eating Kosher for your health.
> 
> Why Kosher Meat Is a Healthier Alternative
> Anti-Inflammatory Diet -- What You Need to Know -- US News Best Diets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all lies.
> 
> Kosher standards are that the animal must be killed in a certain way and no milk products in the same facility.  That's it.
> 
> Your average kosher meat smells worse than your average Organic or free-range/grass-fed meat.  And it looks worse.
Click to expand...






Have you seen a kosher slaughter house and how clean it is, compared to the halal ones that are filthy and fly ridden.


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher food have to meet much higher standards than US inspected foods.
> The type of meat use, the parts of meat used and the act of koshering the meat all make Kosher meat healthier.  Less likely to carry e-coli and salmonella.
> Koshering withdraws the blood to prevent rapid spoiling.  It also makes the meat more digestible.  The dietary laws of not mixing food also helps those with certain conditions absorb the food without causing stomach pains.
> Doctors, not jewish, have recommended eating Kosher for your health.
> 
> Why Kosher Meat Is a Healthier Alternative
> Anti-Inflammatory Diet -- What You Need to Know -- US News Best Diets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all lies.
> 
> Kosher standards are that the animal must be killed in a certain way and no milk products in the same facility.  That's it.
> 
> Your average kosher meat smells worse than your average Organic or free-range/grass-fed meat.  And it looks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind me not to buy any kosher pork chops.
Click to expand...





 I saw halal ham in a supermarket once


----------



## aris2chat

Phoenall said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now they're passing a law to force you to consume a certain product.
> 
> Can Israel get anymore fascist than that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my meat killed cleanly and then bled, not bled and then killed. When I despatch my prey it is done cleanly and as painlessly as possible. I never leave an animal in pain I always track it and end its suffering. When they suffer the meat takes on an of taste as a result of the muscles consuming too much oxygen and nutrients and they turn dark and unpalatable. A good example is Salmon that is caught on rod and line, after the fight the salmon is not fit to eat and will die anyway. Farmed salmon caught in nets and despatched quickly taste fresh and full of flavour.
Click to expand...


Shechitah ensures the animal does not suffer.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher food have to meet much higher standards than US inspected foods.
> The type of meat use, the parts of meat used and the act of koshering the meat all make Kosher meat healthier.  Less likely to carry e-coli and salmonella.
> Koshering withdraws the blood to prevent rapid spoiling.  It also makes the meat more digestible.  The dietary laws of not mixing food also helps those with certain conditions absorb the food without causing stomach pains.
> Doctors, not jewish, have recommended eating Kosher for your health.
> 
> Why Kosher Meat Is a Healthier Alternative
> Anti-Inflammatory Diet -- What You Need to Know -- US News Best Diets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all lies.
> 
> Kosher standards are that the animal must be killed in a certain way and no milk products in the same facility.  That's it.
> 
> Your average kosher meat smells worse than your average Organic or free-range/grass-fed meat.  And it looks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen a kosher slaughter house and how clean it is,
Click to expand...


Not always.
Kosher slaughterhouse New Square Meats shut down by federal judge for selling dirty birds to public - NY Daily News




> compared to the halal ones that are filthy and fly ridden.



Really?  I'm sure some are and some aren't - and like any other meat production facility constant inspection is needed to preserve standards - whether kosher, halal or secular.  There are a lot of urban legends that reinforce personal bias': snopes.com: Halal Meat

The one advantage of both Halal and Kosher is that the ritual of killing the animal can impart a respect and gratitude for the the life taken and reduces the likely hood of cruelty and brutality (not necessarily by those who work in the plants, but by the person who does the actual slaughter).


----------



## Victory67

Phoenall said:


> Have you seen a kosher slaughter house and how clean it is, compared to the halal ones that are filthy and fly ridden.



Kosher slaughter houses in the USA have of course been sited for their inhumane practases, filthy conditions, and abuse of workers.  Just like any other slaughterhouse.   They aren't special.     Now go ahead and call it "anti-Semitism" to accuse kosher slaughterhouses and kosher meat of being no cleaner or healthier than non-kosher.


----------



## Victory67

Coyote said:


> Not always.
> Kosher slaughterhouse New Square Meats shut down by federal judge for selling dirty birds to public - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to the halal ones that are filthy and fly ridden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm sure some are and some aren't - and like any other meat production facility constant inspection is needed to preserve standards - whether kosher, halal or secular.  There are a lot of urban legends that reinforce personal bias': snopes.com: Halal Meat
> 
> The one advantage of both Halal and Kosher is that the ritual of killing the animal can impart a respect and gratitude for the the life taken and reduces the likely hood of cruelty and brutality (not necessarily by those who work in the plants, but by the person who does the actual slaughter).
Click to expand...


Your posts are wise and grounded.


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Shechitah ensures the animal does not suffer.



There is nothing keeping the butcher from claiming he did the killing right even if he didn't.  He's killing hundreds if not thousands of turkeys, chickens, or cows a day.  He has a bottom line to think about.

Kosher meat certification is a perfect racket if you're smart and just looking to make a buck.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen a kosher slaughter house and how clean it is, compared to the halal ones that are filthy and fly ridden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher slaughter houses in the USA have of course been sited for their inhumane practases, filthy conditions, and abuse of workers.  Just like any other slaughterhouse.   They aren't special.     Now go ahead and call it "anti-Semitism" to accuse kosher slaughterhouses and kosher meat of being no cleaner or healthier than non-kosher.
Click to expand...


Have you done any research on Halal processing plants in the U.S. yet?  If not, why not?  Meanwhile, the Muslims are still going to Kosher meat markets so, unlike you, they have no problem with the Kosher meat.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shechitah ensures the animal does not suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing keeping the butcher from claiming he did the killing right even if he didn't.  He's killing hundreds if not thousands of turkeys, chickens, or cows a day.  He has a bottom line to think about.
> 
> Kosher meat certification is a perfect racket if you're smart and just looking to make a buck.
Click to expand...


Since apparently you are not going to school now, is anything stopping you from becoming a Halal butcher where you can say the appropriate prayers before killing the animals?


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> Have you done any research on Halal processing plants in the U.S. yet?  If not, why not?  Meanwhile, the Muslims are still going to Kosher meat markets so, unlike you, they have no problem with the Kosher meat.



Do you know why Muslims go to Kosher meatmarkets?  Its not becaue they think the meat is cleaner or healthier.  Its just because Kosher rules conform to Hallal rules and then some.

I've heard of Gentiles in the USA only buying kosher meat cause they think the animals are treated better or the meat is healthier.  They are such naive fools.  The kosher meat industry is a multi-billion dollar market and like all businesses, they worship the dollar and not God.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shechitah ensures the animal does not suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing keeping the butcher from claiming he did the killing right even if he didn't.  He's killing hundreds if not thousands of turkeys, chickens, or cows a day.  He has a bottom line to think about.
> 
> Kosher meat certification is a perfect racket if you're smart and just looking to make a buck.
Click to expand...


The issue is Glatt, which explicitly refers to checking each animal for any injury which would result in death within one year's time.

The most Kosher Certification in the US is rejected in Israel due to the pressures of relatively high demand in the US.

Only 1 in 6 cows or chickens in the US is actually inspected to the level for required for a Glatt Certification, so "Glatt" prices are a crock.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen a kosher slaughter house and how clean it is, compared to the halal ones that are filthy and fly ridden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher slaughter houses in the USA have of course been sited for their inhumane practases, filthy conditions, and abuse of workers.  Just like any other slaughterhouse.   They aren't special.     Now go ahead and call it "anti-Semitism" to accuse kosher slaughterhouses and kosher meat of being no cleaner or healthier than non-kosher.
Click to expand...


Indeed, greed is a tremendous motivations for human beings, regardless of religion.
These facilities should be fined and closed.


----------



## Sally

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen a kosher slaughter house and how clean it is, compared to the halal ones that are filthy and fly ridden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher slaughter houses in the USA have of course been sited for their inhumane practases, filthy conditions, and abuse of workers.  Just like any other slaughterhouse.   They aren't special.     Now go ahead and call it "anti-Semitism" to accuse kosher slaughterhouses and kosher meat of being no cleaner or healthier than non-kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, greed is a tremendous motivations for human beings, regardless of religion.
> These facilities should be fined and closed.
Click to expand...


I guess I must have missed a few posts.  How in the world did this thread get into talking about Kosher meats?


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen a kosher slaughter house and how clean it is, compared to the halal ones that are filthy and fly ridden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher slaughter houses in the USA have of course been sited for their inhumane practases, filthy conditions, and abuse of workers.  Just like any other slaughterhouse.   They aren't special.     Now go ahead and call it "anti-Semitism" to accuse kosher slaughterhouses and kosher meat of being no cleaner or healthier than non-kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you done any research on Halal processing plants in the U.S. yet?  If not, why not?  Meanwhile, the Muslims are still going to Kosher meat markets so, unlike you, they have no problem with the Kosher meat.
Click to expand...


Is there much difference between kosher and halal?  There must not be although there are likely far fewer halal markets available than kosther so that might be why they use the kosher.  Can't be a lot of differnece though...


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher slaughter houses in the USA have of course been sited for their inhumane practases, filthy conditions, and abuse of workers.  Just like any other slaughterhouse.   They aren't special.     Now go ahead and call it "anti-Semitism" to accuse kosher slaughterhouses and kosher meat of being no cleaner or healthier than non-kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any research on Halal processing plants in the U.S. yet?  If not, why not?  Meanwhile, the Muslims are still going to Kosher meat markets so, unlike you, they have no problem with the Kosher meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there much difference between kosher and halal?  There must not be although there are likely far fewer halal markets available than kosther so that might be why they use the kosher.  Can't be a lot of differnece though...
Click to expand...


Since I don't work in a meat processing plant which is either Halal or Kosher, I really wouldn't know.  I would imagine that there is some difference.  Maybe someone who is a Muslim can tell us what goes on when it comes to Halal food processing (like the method of slaughter and the prayers that must be said), and someone who is following the Kosher rules can tell us what goes on in a Kosher processing plant with the same criteria -- method of slaughter and prayers which are said.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any research on Halal processing plants in the U.S. yet?  If not, why not?  Meanwhile, the Muslims are still going to Kosher meat markets so, unlike you, they have no problem with the Kosher meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there much difference between kosher and halal?  There must not be although there are likely far fewer halal markets available than kosther so that might be why they use the kosher.  Can't be a lot of differnece though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I don't work in a meat processing plant which is either Halal or Kosher, I really wouldn't know.  I would imagine that there is some difference.  Maybe someone who is a Muslim can tell us what goes on when it comes to Halal food processing (like the method of slaughter and the prayers that must be said), and someone who is following the Kosher rules can tell us what goes on in a Kosher processing plant with the same criteria -- method of slaughter and prayers which are said.
Click to expand...


I think the method of slaughter is somewhat different.  Also, camels might be slaughtered in a Muslim slaughterhouse but not a Jewish one.  (Both don't eat pork.)


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen a kosher slaughter house and how clean it is, compared to the halal ones that are filthy and fly ridden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher slaughter houses in the USA have of course been sited for their inhumane practases, filthy conditions, and abuse of workers.  Just like any other slaughterhouse.   They aren't special.     Now go ahead and call it "anti-Semitism" to accuse kosher slaughterhouses and kosher meat of being no cleaner or healthier than non-kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you done any research on Halal processing plants in the U.S. yet?  If not, why not?  Meanwhile, the Muslims are still going to Kosher meat markets so, unlike you, they have no problem with the Kosher meat.
Click to expand...


Vic does not realize that if the animals suffers or when the lungs and organs are inspected the meat can be rejected as not kosher.  Kosher goes beyond cleanliness, lack of cruelty, removing blood and certification.  It is careful in picking the animals before killing, making sure there are no tears in the skin upon killing and that the health of the animals is examined internally as well.  No sign of disease inside is permissible or the animal is rejected.


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Vic does not realize that if the animals suffers or when the lungs and organs are inspected the meat can be rejected as not kosher.  Kosher goes beyond cleanliness, lack of cruelty, removing blood and certification.  It is careful in picking the animals before killing, making sure there are no tears in the skin upon killing and that the health of the animals is examined internally as well.  No sign of disease inside is permissible or the animal is rejected.



You have a very naive idea that Kosher butchers would throw out meat that doesn't comply with kosher laws or toss animals if they violate Kashrut regulations.

Man, its a business.  Profit is their motive.  They are going to do everything they can to maximize profit.

Until I see evidence that there are large groups of auditors that go out and examine the integrity and thoroughness of Kosher-certified meat & poultry plants, I'm going to use my brain and assume the thumb is on the scale.


----------



## Victory67

Like I thought, nothing 100% healthier or better about kosher meat.  The USDA has the final call as to whether an animal is safe and healthy enough to eat.

Are kosher and halal meats safer or more environmentally friendly than regular meat?


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vic does not realize that if the animals suffers or when the lungs and organs are inspected the meat can be rejected as not kosher.  Kosher goes beyond cleanliness, lack of cruelty, removing blood and certification.  It is careful in picking the animals before killing, making sure there are no tears in the skin upon killing and that the health of the animals is examined internally as well.  No sign of disease inside is permissible or the animal is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very naive idea that Kosher butchers would throw out meat that doesn't comply with kosher laws or toss animals if they violate Kashrut regulations.
> 
> Man, its a business.  Profit is their motive.  They are going to do everything they can to maximize profit.
> 
> Until I see evidence that there are large groups of auditors that go out and examine the integrity and thoroughness of Kosher-certified meat & poultry plants, I'm going to use my brain and assume the thumb is on the scale.
Click to expand...


Rejected not thrown.  Meat can be used by other non-kosher butchers or used to feed animals from zoos to pet food.  Not for observant jewish consumption, not marked Kosher.

Yes, it is a business, but it is also a way of live and religion that is applied.
No not every butcher or plant is honest, but the majority are or they don't get certification.
Just because every piece of meat is USDA, do you think there is not someone who might be dishonest?
You learn to know and trust the merchants and manufacturers of products, and inspectors.
Kosher is a higher standard than USDA.  
It is beyond being honesty to men, but being honestly to god.

>>Laws concerning business ethics are delineated in the major codes of Jewish law (e.g. Mishneh Torah, 12th century; Shulhan Arukh, particularly Choshen Mishpat, 16th century). A wide array of topics on business ethics are discussed in the responsa literature. Business ethics received special emphasis in the teaching of Rabbi Yisrael Lipkin Salanter (19th century), founder of the Musar movement in Eastern Europe. Enforcing laws regarding the proper treatment of workers in the food industry has been central to the efforts of Conservative Judaism's Hekhsher Tzedek commission and its 2008 approval of a responsum by Rabbi Jill Jacobs which required paying workers in accordance with Jewish law and treating workers with dignity and respect.<<@


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Rejected not thrown.  Meat can be used by other non-kosher butchers or used to feed animals from zoos to pet food.  Not for observant jewish consumption, not marked Kosher.
> 
> Yes, it is a business, but it is also a way of live and religion that is applied.
> No not every butcher or plant is honest, but the majority are or they don't get certification.
> Just because every piece of meat is USDA, do you think there is not someone who might be dishonest?
> You learn to know and trust the merchants and manufacturers of products, and inspectors.
> Kosher is a higher standard than USDA.
> It is beyond being honesty to men, but being honestly to god.
> 
> >>Laws concerning business ethics are delineated in the major codes of Jewish law (e.g. Mishneh Torah, 12th century; Shulhan Arukh, particularly Choshen Mishpat, 16th century). A wide array of topics on business ethics are discussed in the responsa literature. Business ethics received special emphasis in the teaching of Rabbi Yisrael Lipkin Salanter (19th century), founder of the Musar movement in Eastern Europe. Enforcing laws regarding the proper treatment of workers in the food industry has been central to the efforts of Conservative Judaism's Hekhsher Tzedek commission and its 2008 approval of a responsum by Rabbi Jill Jacobs which required paying workers in accordance with Jewish law and treating workers with dignity and respect.<<@



*The USDA inspector may reject an animal that the bodek permits, and vice versa, though the USDA always makes the final call on whether meat is safe to sell*. According to Joe Regenstein, head of the Cornell Kosher and Halal Food Initiative, it's unclear what health implications&#8212;if any&#8212;the extra religious examination might have for consumers. (Regenstein also says there's no data showing that the cleansing, final-days diet used in some halal systems translates into health benefits for you and me.)

There is no kosher rule against feeding an animal crap, hormones, or other garbage.


"First of all, the rules for producing kosher meat don't specify how to raise the animals or what to feed them. So unless the label says otherwise, you're not likely to be getting the flesh of an animal reared on organic grasses"


----------



## Indeependent

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vic does not realize that if the animals suffers or when the lungs and organs are inspected the meat can be rejected as not kosher.  Kosher goes beyond cleanliness, lack of cruelty, removing blood and certification.  It is careful in picking the animals before killing, making sure there are no tears in the skin upon killing and that the health of the animals is examined internally as well.  No sign of disease inside is permissible or the animal is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very naive idea that Kosher butchers would throw out meat that doesn't comply with kosher laws or toss animals if they violate Kashrut regulations.
> 
> Man, its a business.  Profit is their motive.  They are going to do everything they can to maximize profit.
> 
> Until I see evidence that there are large groups of auditors that go out and examine the integrity and thoroughness of Kosher-certified meat & poultry plants, I'm going to use my brain and assume the thumb is on the scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rejected not thrown.  Meat can be used by other non-kosher butchers or used to feed animals from zoos to pet food.  Not for observant jewish consumption, not marked Kosher.
> 
> Yes, it is a business, but it is also a way of live and religion that is applied.
> No not every butcher or plant is honest, but the majority are or they don't get certification.
> Just because every piece of meat is USDA, do you think there is not someone who might be dishonest?
> You learn to know and trust the merchants and manufacturers of products, and inspectors.
> Kosher is a higher standard than USDA.
> It is beyond being honesty to men, but being honestly to god.
> 
> >>Laws concerning business ethics are delineated in the major codes of Jewish law (e.g. Mishneh Torah, 12th century; Shulhan Arukh, particularly Choshen Mishpat, 16th century). A wide array of topics on business ethics are discussed in the responsa literature. Business ethics received special emphasis in the teaching of Rabbi Yisrael Lipkin Salanter (19th century), founder of the Musar movement in Eastern Europe. Enforcing laws regarding the proper treatment of workers in the food industry has been central to the efforts of Conservative Judaism's Hekhsher Tzedek commission and its 2008 approval of a responsum by Rabbi Jill Jacobs which required paying workers in accordance with Jewish law and treating workers with dignity and respect.<<@
Click to expand...


You are COMPLETLEY correct.

Many of the laws of slaughtering are in Tractate Chullin.
There is a specific Kashrus Ordination; It requires several years of study.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rejected not thrown.  Meat can be used by other non-kosher butchers or used to feed animals from zoos to pet food.  Not for observant jewish consumption, not marked Kosher.
> 
> Yes, it is a business, but it is also a way of live and religion that is applied.
> No not every butcher or plant is honest, but the majority are or they don't get certification.
> Just because every piece of meat is USDA, do you think there is not someone who might be dishonest?
> You learn to know and trust the merchants and manufacturers of products, and inspectors.
> Kosher is a higher standard than USDA.
> It is beyond being honesty to men, but being honestly to god.
> 
> >>Laws concerning business ethics are delineated in the major codes of Jewish law (e.g. Mishneh Torah, 12th century; Shulhan Arukh, particularly Choshen Mishpat, 16th century). A wide array of topics on business ethics are discussed in the responsa literature. Business ethics received special emphasis in the teaching of Rabbi Yisrael Lipkin Salanter (19th century), founder of the Musar movement in Eastern Europe. Enforcing laws regarding the proper treatment of workers in the food industry has been central to the efforts of Conservative Judaism's Hekhsher Tzedek commission and its 2008 approval of a responsum by Rabbi Jill Jacobs which required paying workers in accordance with Jewish law and treating workers with dignity and respect.<<@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The USDA inspector may reject an animal that the bodek permits, and vice versa, though the USDA always makes the final call on whether meat is safe to sell*. According to Joe Regenstein, head of the Cornell Kosher and Halal Food Initiative, it's unclear what health implicationsif anythe extra religious examination might have for consumers. (Regenstein also says there's no data showing that the cleansing, final-days diet used in some halal systems translates into health benefits for you and me.)
> 
> There is no kosher rule against feeding an animal crap, hormones, or other garbage.
Click to expand...


I've eaten in kosher establishments.  On particularly hot days, I've also walked into non-kosher establishments to have a Coke if there are no kosher places nearby.  I can tell you that some non-kosher establishments have pungent smells that kosher places simply do not have.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rejected not thrown.  Meat can be used by other non-kosher butchers or used to feed animals from zoos to pet food.  Not for observant jewish consumption, not marked Kosher.
> 
> Yes, it is a business, but it is also a way of live and religion that is applied.
> No not every butcher or plant is honest, but the majority are or they don't get certification.
> Just because every piece of meat is USDA, do you think there is not someone who might be dishonest?
> You learn to know and trust the merchants and manufacturers of products, and inspectors.
> Kosher is a higher standard than USDA.
> It is beyond being honesty to men, but being honestly to god.
> 
> >>Laws concerning business ethics are delineated in the major codes of Jewish law (e.g. Mishneh Torah, 12th century; Shulhan Arukh, particularly Choshen Mishpat, 16th century). A wide array of topics on business ethics are discussed in the responsa literature. Business ethics received special emphasis in the teaching of Rabbi Yisrael Lipkin Salanter (19th century), founder of the Musar movement in Eastern Europe. Enforcing laws regarding the proper treatment of workers in the food industry has been central to the efforts of Conservative Judaism's Hekhsher Tzedek commission and its 2008 approval of a responsum by Rabbi Jill Jacobs which required paying workers in accordance with Jewish law and treating workers with dignity and respect.<<@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The USDA inspector may reject an animal that the bodek permits, and vice versa, though the USDA always makes the final call on whether meat is safe to sell*. According to Joe Regenstein, head of the Cornell Kosher and Halal Food Initiative, it's unclear what health implicationsif anythe extra religious examination might have for consumers. (Regenstein also says there's no data showing that the cleansing, final-days diet used in some halal systems translates into health benefits for you and me.)
> 
> There is no kosher rule against feeding an animal crap, hormones, or other garbage.
> 
> 
> "First of all, the rules for producing kosher meat don't specify how to raise the animals or what to feed them. So unless the label says otherwise, you're not likely to be getting the flesh of an animal reared on organic grasses"
Click to expand...


That's a pretty silly opening paragraph as all food facilities are under the legal auspices of the USDA.
I don't know all the rules as my previous posting indicates they are NUMEROUS and require a very special degree of study.

OTOH, everything in life is under the auspices of the rabbinate and requires  a very special degree of study.
One shouldn't even be a landlord unless one confers with their local rabbinical authority on the specified subject.


----------



## Victory67

ForeverYoung436 said:


> I've eaten in kosher establishments.  On particularly hot days, I've also walked into non-kosher establishments to have a Coke if there are no kosher places nearby.  I can tell you that some non-kosher establishments have pungent smells that kosher places simply do not have.



I once bought kosher chicken to see if smelled better and looked better.

It did not.  The best meat I have ever bought is USDA Organic chicken and grass-fed beef from Whole Foods.

Kosher meats look crappy.


----------



## Jroc

jillian said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the far right is as anti-Semitic as the far left.
> 
> the difference is that the far right also hates mulims/arabs.... and the far left sees the terrorists and their supporters as somehow being downtrodden.
Click to expand...


 Humm...Are there "right wing" boycotts of Israel? if so post them. How about on college campuses ? Humm.... How about the 2112 democrat platform which eliminated support for Jerusalem as the capital of Israel?..Oh they put it back in forcibly for political reasons. You can stay in denial if you want. Generally Religious Christians support Israel because of their Religious beliefs. The left, when they do, only support Israel for political reasons


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've eaten in kosher establishments.  On particularly hot days, I've also walked into non-kosher establishments to have a Coke if there are no kosher places nearby.  I can tell you that some non-kosher establishments have pungent smells that kosher places simply do not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once bought kosher chicken to see if smelled better and looked better.
> 
> It did not.  The best meat I have ever bought is USDA Organic chicken and grass-fed beef from Whole Foods.
> 
> Kosher meats look crappy.
Click to expand...


I doubt if you go shopping.  *EDIT*  Moreover, if Kosher meats look crappy, maybe you can tell us why Muslims buy this "crappy looking" meat?


----------



## Sally

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher slaughter houses in the USA have of course been sited for their inhumane practases, filthy conditions, and abuse of workers.  Just like any other slaughterhouse.   They aren't special.     Now go ahead and call it "anti-Semitism" to accuse kosher slaughterhouses and kosher meat of being no cleaner or healthier than non-kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any research on Halal processing plants in the U.S. yet?  If not, why not?  Meanwhile, the Muslims are still going to Kosher meat markets so, unlike you, they have no problem with the Kosher meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vic does not realize that if the animals suffers or when the lungs and organs are inspected the meat can be rejected as not kosher.  Kosher goes beyond cleanliness, lack of cruelty, removing blood and certification.  It is careful in picking the animals before killing, making sure there are no tears in the skin upon killing and that the health of the animals is examined internally as well.  No sign of disease inside is permissible or the animal is rejected.
Click to expand...


Thanks, Aris.  It gives us a pretty good idea of why Muslims have no problem purchasing the meat from a Kosher butcher.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rejected not thrown.  Meat can be used by other non-kosher butchers or used to feed animals from zoos to pet food.  Not for observant jewish consumption, not marked Kosher.
> 
> Yes, it is a business, but it is also a way of live and religion that is applied.
> No not every butcher or plant is honest, but the majority are or they don't get certification.
> Just because every piece of meat is USDA, do you think there is not someone who might be dishonest?
> You learn to know and trust the merchants and manufacturers of products, and inspectors.
> Kosher is a higher standard than USDA.
> It is beyond being honesty to men, but being honestly to god.
> 
> >>Laws concerning business ethics are delineated in the major codes of Jewish law (e.g. Mishneh Torah, 12th century; Shulhan Arukh, particularly Choshen Mishpat, 16th century). A wide array of topics on business ethics are discussed in the responsa literature. Business ethics received special emphasis in the teaching of Rabbi Yisrael Lipkin Salanter (19th century), founder of the Musar movement in Eastern Europe. Enforcing laws regarding the proper treatment of workers in the food industry has been central to the efforts of Conservative Judaism's Hekhsher Tzedek commission and its 2008 approval of a responsum by Rabbi Jill Jacobs which required paying workers in accordance with Jewish law and treating workers with dignity and respect.<<@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The USDA inspector may reject an animal that the bodek permits, and vice versa, though the USDA always makes the final call on whether meat is safe to sell*. According to Joe Regenstein, head of the Cornell Kosher and Halal Food Initiative, it's unclear what health implicationsif anythe extra religious examination might have for consumers. (Regenstein also says there's no data showing that the cleansing, final-days diet used in some halal systems translates into health benefits for you and me.)
> 
> There is no kosher rule against feeding an animal crap, hormones, or other garbage.
> 
> 
> "First of all, the rules for producing kosher meat don't specify how to raise the animals or what to feed them. So unless the label says otherwise, you're not likely to be getting the flesh of an animal reared on organic grasses"
Click to expand...


Kosher animals must be healthy.  If improper feed, treatment or illness contributes to unhealthy the animal is rejected.  As to exact feed, I believe it traditional to feed both grass and grain.  As to anything else, not in my interest.  I'm sure kosher butchers trust the farmers they get the animals from.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vic does not realize that if the animals suffers or when the lungs and organs are inspected the meat can be rejected as not kosher.  Kosher goes beyond cleanliness, lack of cruelty, removing blood and certification.  It is careful in picking the animals before killing, making sure there are no tears in the skin upon killing and that the health of the animals is examined internally as well.  No sign of disease inside is permissible or the animal is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very naive idea that Kosher butchers would throw out meat that doesn't comply with kosher laws or toss animals if they violate Kashrut regulations.
> 
> Man, its a business.  Profit is their motive.  They are going to do everything they can to maximize profit.
> 
> Until I see evidence that there are large groups of auditors that go out and examine the integrity and thoroughness of Kosher-certified meat & poultry plants, I'm going to use my brain and assume the thumb is on the scale.
Click to expand...


Listen, you have never worked in a Kosher processing plant, so you really should use your brain to stop making silly remarks.  Until you get a job in one of these plants, you actually are no authority on what is going on.  I would never tell you what is going on in a Halal processing plant because I have never been employed in one.


----------



## Indeependent

Sally said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any research on Halal processing plants in the U.S. yet?  If not, why not?  Meanwhile, the Muslims are still going to Kosher meat markets so, unlike you, they have no problem with the Kosher meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vic does not realize that if the animals suffers or when the lungs and organs are inspected the meat can be rejected as not kosher.  Kosher goes beyond cleanliness, lack of cruelty, removing blood and certification.  It is careful in picking the animals before killing, making sure there are no tears in the skin upon killing and that the health of the animals is examined internally as well.  No sign of disease inside is permissible or the animal is rejected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Aris.  It gives us a pretty good idea of why Muslims have no problem purchasing the meat from a Kosher butcher.
Click to expand...


vic must be right, he spent 20 seconds doing research on Wikipedia.


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Kosher animals must be healthy.  If improper feed, treatment or illness contributes to unhealthy the animal is rejected.  As to exact feed, I believe it traditional to feed both grass and grain.  As to anything else, not in my interest.  I'm sure kosher butchers trust the farmers they get the animals from.



All animals must be healthy to use them for food.  Nothing special about kosher laws in this respect.

Please define "improper feed" according to kosher laws.  There is no such thing.

The fact is that kosher meat & poultry is no healthier than your average non-kosher meat & poultry, especially in Western Europe, North America, and Oceania.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher animals must be healthy.  If improper feed, treatment or illness contributes to unhealthy the animal is rejected.  As to exact feed, I believe it traditional to feed both grass and grain.  As to anything else, not in my interest.  I'm sure kosher butchers trust the farmers they get the animals from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All animals must be healthy to use them for food.  Nothing special about kosher laws in this respect.
> 
> Please define "improper feed" according to kosher laws.  There is no such thing.
> 
> The fact is that kosher meat & poultry is no healthier than your average non-kosher meat & poultry, especially in Western Europe, North America, and Oceania.
Click to expand...


What are the USDA standards for feed?
Do these standards really allow for feces as you've already stated they do.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> What are the USDA standards for feed?
> Do these standards really allow for feces as you've already stated they do.



I stated no such thing.

kosher butcher or not, the USDA has the final say on the acceptability of an animal for food.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the USDA standards for feed?
> Do these standards really allow for feces as you've already stated they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated no such thing.
> 
> kosher butcher or not, the USDA has the final say on the acceptability of an animal for food.
Click to expand...


You explicitly stated that feces is acceptable according to the USDA and therefore acceptable feed for a kosher animal.
The problem is you are spreading the fertilizer so fast and so thin you can't keep up with your own hating.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> You explicitly stated that feces is acceptable according to the USDA and therefore acceptable feed for a kosher animal.
> The problem is you are spreading the fertilizer so fast and so thin you can't keep up with your own hating.



You're a liar.  I said no such thing.

Now tell me, what are the best settlement products to boycott?


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've eaten in kosher establishments.  On particularly hot days, I've also walked into non-kosher establishments to have a Coke if there are no kosher places nearby.  I can tell you that some non-kosher establishments have pungent smells that kosher places simply do not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once bought kosher chicken to see if smelled better and looked better.
> 
> It did not.  The best meat I have ever bought is USDA Organic chicken and grass-fed beef from Whole Foods.
> 
> Kosher meats look crappy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if you go shopping.  Your mother probably does all the shopping for your family.  Moreover, if Kosher meats look crappy, maybe you can tell us why Muslims buy this "crappy looking" meat?
Click to expand...


I buy both halal and kosher foods.  I favor lamb and middle east foods.  I always look for quality and appearance.  Some halal shops will have food so old it gets these food moths.  Shipping and length of time on shelves can be a problem.  I look for clean stores with heavy turn over of food.  My favorite is king market, but it is a bit far, unless I have other business in the area.  I am more selective of small mom and pop halal stores unless I trust them.  I rarely have to worry in a kosher store.  Kosher food in the general grocery store I am careful about packaging and dates.  Passover and holidays when food is in demand, I will stock up on my favorite items.
I buy ingredients that I can pick in bulk rather than prepackaged when I can.  I freeze flour and grain items and thaw before bagging in ziplocks or jarring with tight seals and placing on my shelves.  I like to see my food.  I try not buy items larger than what I need in a give time period.
You want to eat well, you are more careful selecting what you use.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You explicitly stated that feces is acceptable according to the USDA and therefore acceptable feed for a kosher animal.
> The problem is you are spreading the fertilizer so fast and so thin you can't keep up with your own hating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar.  I said no such thing.
> 
> Now tell me, what are the best settlement products to boycott?
Click to expand...


You are not worthy of any.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So, what is Sallys expertise about Kosher butchers?

I am all for boycotting anything and  everything made in Israel because it is an Apartheid Regime. That includes meat produced by Kosher butchers, although I am personally aware of no individual meat products for sale from Israel in my local markets. 

I have not a thing against Kosher butchers, per se, it is simply not a thing I am into, the same way I do not embrace other such cultural practices , like female circumcision. 





Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vic does not realize that if the animals suffers or when the lungs and organs are inspected the meat can be rejected as not kosher.  Kosher goes beyond cleanliness, lack of cruelty, removing blood and certification.  It is careful in picking the animals before killing, making sure there are no tears in the skin upon killing and that the health of the animals is examined internally as well.  No sign of disease inside is permissible or the animal is rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very naive idea that Kosher butchers would throw out meat that doesn't comply with kosher laws or toss animals if they violate Kashrut regulations.
> 
> Man, its a business.  Profit is their motive.  They are going to do everything they can to maximize profit.
> 
> Until I see evidence that there are large groups of auditors that go out and examine the integrity and thoroughness of Kosher-certified meat & poultry plants, I'm going to use my brain and assume the thumb is on the scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen, you have never worked in a Kosher processing plant, so you really should use your brain to stop making silly remarks.  Until you get a job in one of these plants, you actually are no authority on what is going on.  I would never tell you what is going on in a Halal processing plant because I have never been employed in one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, what is Sallys expertise about Kosher butchers?
> 
> I am all for boycotting anything and  everything made in Israel because it is an Apartheid Regime. That includes meat produced by Kosher butchers, although I am personally aware of no individual meat products for sale from Israel in my local markets.
> 
> I have not a thing against Kosher butchers, per se, it is simply not a thing I am into, the same way I do not embrace other such cultural practices , like female circumcision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very naive idea that Kosher butchers would throw out meat that doesn't comply with kosher laws or toss animals if they violate Kashrut regulations.
> 
> Man, its a business.  Profit is their motive.  They are going to do everything they can to maximize profit.
> 
> Until I see evidence that there are large groups of auditors that go out and examine the integrity and thoroughness of Kosher-certified meat & poultry plants, I'm going to use my brain and assume the thumb is on the scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, you have never worked in a Kosher processing plant, so you really should use your brain to stop making silly remarks.  Until you get a job in one of these plants, you actually are no authority on what is going on.  I would never tell you what is going on in a Halal processing plant because I have never been employed in one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you're into boycotting kosher products and female circumcision, then circumsize a mule and you won,t have to boycott it.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, what is Sallys expertise about Kosher butchers?
> 
> I am all for boycotting anything and  everything made in Israel because it is an Apartheid Regime. That includes meat produced by Kosher butchers, although I am personally aware of no individual meat products for sale from Israel in my local markets.
> 
> I have not a thing against Kosher butchers, per se, it is simply not a thing I am into, the same way I do not embrace other such cultural practices , like female circumcision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very naive idea that Kosher butchers would throw out meat that doesn't comply with kosher laws or toss animals if they violate Kashrut regulations.
> 
> Man, its a business.  Profit is their motive.  They are going to do everything they can to maximize profit.
> 
> Until I see evidence that there are large groups of auditors that go out and examine the integrity and thoroughness of Kosher-certified meat & poultry plants, I'm going to use my brain and assume the thumb is on the scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, you have never worked in a Kosher processing plant, so you really should use your brain to stop making silly remarks.  Until you get a job in one of these plants, you actually are no authority on what is going on.  I would never tell you what is going on in a Halal processing plant because I have never been employed in one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Strict restriction in both directions about importing meat or products containing meat.
I can't get my favorite canned raviolis any more.  

Meat in kosher butchers is local.  Can't import meat.  Boycotting a Kosher butcher is racist, not anti-Israeli.
We know your colors.


----------



## SAYIT

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher animals must be healthy.  If improper feed, treatment or illness contributes to unhealthy the animal is rejected.  As to exact feed, I believe it traditional to feed both grass and grain.  As to anything else, not in my interest.  I'm sure kosher butchers trust the farmers they get the animals from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All animals must be healthy to use them for food*.  Nothing special about kosher laws in this respect.
> 
> Please define "improper feed" according to kosher laws.  There is no such thing.
> 
> The fact is that kosher meat & poultry is no healthier than your average non-kosher meat & poultry, especially in Western Europe, North America, and Oceania.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily. 

Recalls


----------



## SAYIT

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, what is Sallys expertise about Kosher butchers?
> 
> I am all for boycotting anything and  everything made in Israel because it is an Apartheid Regime. That includes meat produced by Kosher butchers, although I am personally aware of no individual meat products for sale from Israel in my local markets.
> 
> I have not a thing against Kosher butchers, per se, it is simply not a thing I am into, the same way I do not embrace other such cultural practices , like female circumcision.


[/QUOTE]

Evidently these people do. Where is your outrage?
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/20/magazine/20circumcision-t.html?ref=femalegenitalmutilation


----------



## aris2chat

Fighting BDS &#8211; How SodaStream Changed the Conversation Around Settlements
honestreporting.com/fighting-bds-how-sodastream-changed-the-conversation-around-settlements
Alex Margolin
February 20, 2014 15:31 by Alex Margolin

Everything you need to know about fighting BDS and the assault on Israel&#8217;s legitimacy. Find us on Facebook here.

Today&#8217;s Top BDS Stories:

1. Proof that the SodaStream episode is helping change the conversation about settlements: a writer for the Independent went to visit the factory in Maale Adumim and realized that something with missing from the BDS analysis of the situation:

Not only are the anti-SodaStream campaigners barking up the wrong tree, they&#8217;re not even in the right forest. Apart from posing no threat to Palestinian nationhood and employing said Palestinians in large numbers, the reality of life in Ma&#8217;ale Adudim blows the case for BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions) to smithereens.

That 80% [of settlers] isn&#8217;t just geographically entwined with Israel, but economically too. Contrary to the assertions of many activists, boycotting just the West Bank and not Israel itself simply isn&#8217;t feasible. Beyond that, it&#8217;s morally wrong. The people who live in places like this aren&#8217;t criminals or fanatics, but Israeli citizens.

As our visit demonstrated, they are quietly, and independently of the politicians, learning to co-exist with their Palestinian neighbours. This process will take a very long time and may yet fail, but it is palpably happening.

Meanwhile, a group from the Presbyterian Church, which has been deeply critical of Israel in the past, decided to forgo a boycott against Israel after making its own visit to the SodaStream factory.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, what is Sallys expertise about Kosher butchers?
> 
> I am all for boycotting anything and  everything made in Israel because it is an Apartheid Regime. That includes meat produced by Kosher butchers, although I am personally aware of no individual meat products for sale from Israel in my local markets.
> 
> I have not a thing against Kosher butchers, per se, it is simply not a thing I am into, the same way I do not embrace other such cultural practices , like female circumcision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very naive idea that Kosher butchers would throw out meat that doesn't comply with kosher laws or toss animals if they violate Kashrut regulations.
> 
> 
> Man, its a business.  Profit is their motive.  They are going to do everything they can to maximize profit.
> 
> Until I see evidence that there are large groups of auditors that go out and examine the integrity and thoroughness of Kosher-certified meat & poultry plants, I'm going to use my brain and assume the thumb is on the scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, you have never worked in a Kosher processing plant, so you really should use your brain to stop making silly remarks.  Until you get a job in one of these plants, you actually are no authority on what is going on.  I would never tell you what is going on in a Halal processing plant because I have never been employed in one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



So tell us, Mrs. Sherri, what expertise have you or any member of your Iranian gang in Kosher or Halal products.  Maybe you and the gang gained that expertise when you lived in California where many Muslims and Jews live.  Let me say one thing.  That fat back (sow belly) that you use down South is only good for giving flavor to some vegetables like black eye peas or okra, but it certainly isn't edible. Meanwhile, Mrs. Sherri, such a shame that you don't see the Muslim women in the Middle Eastern markets throwing Israeli products into their shopping cart.  Imagine -- you could get on your soapbox and yell at them.  Hmm, I wonder if Mrs. Sherri boycotts goods coming from the Muslim world where people are being killed for their religious beliefs, or doesn't she care about this. even when those killed are innocent Christians?

I have a great idea.  Mrs. Sherri and gang can drag themselves out of the house and travel around the country doing temp work in Halal and Kosher processing plants.  This way they could pick up a few bucks and find out all about the way the food is processed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

9 Brands You Can Boycott to Hold Israel Accountable for Its Violation of International Law

http://www.policymic.com/mobile/art...ts-violation-of-international-law.*Sodastream

Sodastream

Jaffa Oranges

Ahava

Golan Heights Wine

Victoria's Secret

Sabra Hummus

Medjool Dates

Eden Springs Water

Hewlett Packard

Every day that passes we see new stories about this beautiful Boycott Israel Movement.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

My outrage is over Apartheid in Palestine, that is what human beings with a conscience are outraged about.  

And the moral response to Apartheid is Boycott Israel, for human beings with a conscience, that is.




SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is Sallys expertise about Kosher butchers?
> 
> I am all for boycotting anything and  everything made in Israel because it is an Apartheid Regime. That includes meat produced by Kosher butchers, although I am personally aware of no individual meat products for sale from Israel in my local markets.
> 
> I have not a thing against Kosher butchers, per se, it is simply not a thing I am into, the same way I do not embrace other such cultural practices , like female circumcision.
Click to expand...


Evidently these people do. Where is your outrage?
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/20/magazine/20circumcision-t.html?ref=femalegenitalmutilation[/QUOTE]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

International firms drop out of Israeli tender over boycott fears


Wednesday, 19 February 2014

Leading international companies bidding to build private seaports dropped out of the Israeli governments tender due to concerns over the political repercussions, a report said on Tuesday.

The Israeli daily Haaretz said that Royal Boskalis Westminster, a Dutch operator of ports that had submitted a proposal under the name Holland Terminal in the prequalification stage last December, dropped out shortly thereafter. More recently, Italys Condote de Agua withdrew after passing the prequalification process, the report said.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/bus...ut-of-Israeli-tenders-over-boycott-fears.html


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 9 Brands You Can Boycott to Hold Israel Accountable for Its Violation of International Law
> 
> http://www.policymic.com/mobile/art...ts-violation-of-international-law.*Sodastream
> 
> Jaffa Oranges
> 
> Ahava
> 
> Golan Heights Wine
> 
> Victoria's Secret
> 
> Sabra Hummus
> 
> Medjool Dates
> 
> Eden Springs Water
> 
> Hewlett Packard
> 
> Every day that passes we see new stories about this beautiful Boycott Israel Movement.



Don't forget to boycott any Muslim country because of their intolerance toward people of different religious beliefs.  Naturally we wouldn't want to buy anything from such places as Pakistan where Muslims have no problems suicide and car bombing innocent people, even other Muslims who belong to a different sect.

Oh, Mrs. Sherri, in the Middle East market I go to, the Muslim women are throwing Sabra hummus into their shopping carts all the time.  They know what taste good.  Even in the Iranian market right in my own neighborhood, the Iranian Muslims are also throwing Sabra hummus into their shopping carts.  You really have to make a trip to Southern California and get on your soapbox and tell these women your thoughts.  Of course, they will laugh at you, but at least you tried.

Meanwhile, I sure hope that Mrs. Sherri never takes advantage of some Israeli medical innovaction which she might need for some condition she has.  After all, she would rather pass on than use something invented by a Jew and becoming a hypocrite.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "WILL THERE BE A WORLDWIDE BOYCOTT OF ISRAEL" on YouTube


----------



## MikeK

Phoenall said:


> [...]
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> 
> [...]


Nonsense.  That "blind spot" excuse is a lie -- as any experienced bulldozer operator will attest.  







I operated a bulldozer for four years in the Marine Corps and I'm telling anyone who is swayed by that bullshit that there is no "blind spot" capable of obscuring the view of something as big as an adult human form.

Regardless of the position of the blade some part of that girl's body would be plainly visible to the operator.  So don't believe that "blind spot" lie.  Rachel Corrie was deliberately and maliciously murdered by a callous Israeli.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "WILL THERE BE A WORLDWIDE BOYCOTT OF ISRAEL" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEnsyCBOEtI&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I guess Mrs. Sherri has no problems wearing clothing from countries where the blood of dead people is running down the streets.  If the Jews are not involved, Mrs. Sherri has nothing to say about what goes on in these countries (not even when Christians are killed) and she wears her clothes from these countries with pride.  I think when we especially go to purchase clothing, we should check the labels first to see where the pieces of clothing come from.


----------



## Sally

MikeK said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  That "blind spot" excuse is a lie -- as any experienced bulldozer operator will attest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I operated a bulldozer for four years in the Marine Corps and I'm telling anyone who is swayed by that bullshit that there is no "blind spot" capable of obscuring the view of something as big as an adult human form.
> 
> Regardless of the position of the blade some part of that girl's body would be plainly visible to the operator.  So don't believe that "blind spot" lie.  Rachel Corrie was deliberately and maliciously murdered by a callous Israeli.
Click to expand...


I don't know, Mike.  When this happened to Corrie, there was a poster who said that at a construction site in his town, the bulldozer operator accidently ran over and killed someone on the site, and the operator was having a hard time getting over killing his co-worker who was also a close friend.  By the way, how come you never mention the armed terrorist who was being hidden in the offices of the ISM?  After all, this British terrorist along with another one went to Mike's Place and killed several people and wounded many more when one of them managed to blow himself up.  In fact, one of those wounded was an American documentary maker who was making a documentary about the place.  One of his friends from the Catholic school he went to was asking for donations to help with the costs of his rehabilitation back in the U.S.


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher animals must be healthy.  If improper feed, treatment or illness contributes to unhealthy the animal is rejected.  As to exact feed, I believe it traditional to feed both grass and grain.  As to anything else, not in my interest.  I'm sure kosher butchers trust the farmers they get the animals from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All animals must be healthy to use them for food.  Nothing special about kosher laws in this respect.
> 
> Please define "improper feed" according to kosher laws.  There is no such thing.
> 
> The fact is that kosher meat & poultry is no healthier than your average non-kosher meat & poultry, especially in Western Europe, North America, and Oceania.
Click to expand...







After witnessing a local halal butchers being used to prepare the dead for burial and to perform circumcision on a young boy I would not call the meat clean. A sheep was cut up and packaged ready for despatch, then an elderly man was brought in to be washed ready for burial on the same table. Then a boy of about 6 was ushered in and held down while he was mutilated. Then the next sheep carcass was thrown on the table and butchered. Not once was the table washed down or sterilised, and the same knife was used to circumcise the boy as was used to butcher the sheep.

That is halal for you


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, what is Sallys expertise about Kosher butchers?
> 
> I am all for boycotting anything and  everything made in Israel because it is an Apartheid Regime. That includes meat produced by Kosher butchers, although I am personally aware of no individual meat products for sale from Israel in my local markets.
> 
> I have not a thing against Kosher butchers, per se, it is simply not a thing I am into, the same way I do not embrace other such cultural practices , like female circumcision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very naive idea that Kosher butchers would throw out meat that doesn't comply with kosher laws or toss animals if they violate Kashrut regulations.
> 
> Man, its a business.  Profit is their motive.  They are going to do everything they can to maximize profit.
> 
> Until I see evidence that there are large groups of auditors that go out and examine the integrity and thoroughness of Kosher-certified meat & poultry plants, I'm going to use my brain and assume the thumb is on the scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, you have never worked in a Kosher processing plant, so you really should use your brain to stop making silly remarks.  Until you get a job in one of these plants, you actually are no authority on what is going on.  I would never tell you what is going on in a Halal processing plant because I have never been employed in one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






Were is your evidence that the nation of Israel practises apartheid inside its borders. If it is from outside its borders then it is legitimate under the Geneva conventions.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Phoenall said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher animals must be healthy.  If improper feed, treatment or illness contributes to unhealthy the animal is rejected.  As to exact feed, I believe it traditional to feed both grass and grain.  As to anything else, not in my interest.  I'm sure kosher butchers trust the farmers they get the animals from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All animals must be healthy to use them for food.  Nothing special about kosher laws in this respect.
> 
> Please define "improper feed" according to kosher laws.  There is no such thing.
> 
> The fact is that kosher meat & poultry is no healthier than your average non-kosher meat & poultry, especially in Western Europe, North America, and Oceania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After witnessing a local halal butchers being used to prepare the dead for burial and to perform circumcision on a young boy I would not call the meat clean. A sheep was cut up and packaged ready for despatch, then an elderly man was brought in to be washed ready for burial on the same table. Then a boy of about 6 was ushered in and held down while he was mutilated. Then the next sheep carcass was thrown on the table and butchered. Not once was the table washed down or sterilised, and the same knife was used to circumcise the boy as was used to butcher the sheep.
> 
> That is halal for you
Click to expand...


You witnessed this?


----------



## MikeK

Sally said:


> I don't know, Mike.  When this happened to Corrie, there was a poster who said that at a construction site in his town, the bulldozer operator accidently ran over and killed someone on the site, and the operator was having a hard time getting over killing his co-worker who was also a close friend.


Really?  An anonymous poster said that?  I want to hear it personally from that mythical bulldozer operator and I'll tell him to his face he's either a liar or he was sleeping on his bench.   



> By the way, how come you never mention the armed terrorist who was being hidden in the offices of the ISM?  After all, this British terrorist along with another one went to Mike's Place and killed several people and wounded many more when one of them managed to blow himself up.  In fact, one of those wounded was an American documentary maker who was making a documentary about the place.  One of his friends from the Catholic school he went to was asking for donations to help with the costs of his rehabilitation back in the U.S.


I frankly and honestly don't know what you're talking about?  I'm not a foreign correspondent.  The reason I am concerned with the Rachel Corrie killing is I have cause to know the Israeli version of the incident is a boldface lie.  And if the case were tried in an American court, rather than an Israeli court, it could easily be proven.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 9 Brands You Can Boycott to Hold Israel Accountable for Its Violation of International Law
> 
> http://www.policymic.com/mobile/art...ts-violation-of-international-law.*Sodastream
> 
> Sodastream
> 
> Jaffa Oranges
> 
> Ahava
> 
> Golan Heights Wine
> 
> Victoria's Secret
> 
> Sabra Hummus
> 
> Medjool Dates
> 
> Eden Springs Water
> 
> Hewlett Packard
> 
> Every day that passes we see new stories about this beautiful Boycott Israel Movement.







 And in the real world the boycott is not working, here in Britain normal people are reporting racist abuse from gangs of BDS activists who are either moved on or arrested, given on the spot fines and then told next time it will be before a judge. In France the same thing is happening and the extremist muslims are staying away in case they get deported


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My outrage is over Apartheid in Palestine, that is what human beings with a conscience are outraged about.
> 
> And the moral response to Apartheid is Boycott Israel, for human beings with a conscience, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is Sallys expertise about Kosher butchers?
> 
> I am all for boycotting anything and  everything made in Israel because it is an Apartheid Regime. That includes meat produced by Kosher butchers, although I am personally aware of no individual meat products for sale from Israel in my local markets.
> 
> I have not a thing against Kosher butchers, per se, it is simply not a thing I am into, the same way I do not embrace other such cultural practices , like female circumcision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently these people do. Where is your outrage?
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/20/magazine/20circumcision-t.html?ref=femalegenitalmutilation
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]





Then do be a good little ISLAMONAZI DUMBASS and detail the apartheid incidents that are not covered by the Geneva conventions. Or don't you want the Geneva conventions to be allowed for the Jews


----------



## Sally

MikeK said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, Mike.  When this happened to Corrie, there was a poster who said that at a construction site in his town, the bulldozer operator accidently ran over and killed someone on the site, and the operator was having a hard time getting over killing his co-worker who was also a close friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  An anonymous poster said that?  I want to hear it personally from that mythical bulldozer operator and I'll tell him to his face he's either a liar or he was sleeping on his bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, how come you never mention the armed terrorist who was being hidden in the offices of the ISM?  After all, this British terrorist along with another one went to Mike's Place and killed several people and wounded many more when one of them managed to blow himself up.  In fact, one of those wounded was an American documentary maker who was making a documentary about the place.  One of his friends from the Catholic school he went to was asking for donations to help with the costs of his rehabilitation back in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I frankly and honestly don't know what you're talking about?  I'm not a foreign correspondent.  The reason I am concerned with the Rachel Corrie killing is I have cause to know the Israeli version of the incident is a boldface lie.  And if the case were tried in an American court, rather than an Israeli court, it could easily be proven.
Click to expand...


Well you can have your version and others can believe the other version.  However, I am curious as to why you are so fixated on Corrie all these years and have had nothing to say about those killed and injured at Mike's Place in Tel Aviv.  Maybe you think that it is OK for the ISM to hide terrorists in their office.  Naturally, I don't think anyone has ever seen you worrying about all those innocent people who have died in the Middle East, such as in Syria, which events are happening daily.  If the Jews are not involved, these innocent dead people don't catch your interest.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> International firms drop out of Israeli tender over boycott fears
> 
> 
> Wednesday, 19 February 2014
> 
> Leading international companies bidding to build private seaports dropped out of the Israeli governments tender due to concerns over the political repercussions, a report said on Tuesday.
> 
> The Israeli daily Haaretz said that Royal Boskalis Westminster, a Dutch operator of ports that had submitted a proposal under the name Holland Terminal in the prequalification stage last December, dropped out shortly thereafter. More recently, Italys Condote de Agua withdrew after passing the prequalification process, the report said.
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/bus...ut-of-Israeli-tenders-over-boycott-fears.html







 Happens all the time with big International companies, they tender for lots of work and once their books are full they withdraw from the ones left. You will find that the same companies will be dropping out of non Israeli deals as well, proving yet again that the BDS movement is failing.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sally said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, Mike.  When this happened to Corrie, there was a poster who said that at a construction site in his town, the bulldozer operator accidently ran over and killed someone on the site, and the operator was having a hard time getting over killing his co-worker who was also a close friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  An anonymous poster said that?  I want to hear it personally from that mythical bulldozer operator and I'll tell him to his face he's either a liar or he was sleeping on his bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, how come you never mention the armed terrorist who was being hidden in the offices of the ISM?  After all, this British terrorist along with another one went to Mike's Place and killed several people and wounded many more when one of them managed to blow himself up.  In fact, one of those wounded was an American documentary maker who was making a documentary about the place.  One of his friends from the Catholic school he went to was asking for donations to help with the costs of his rehabilitation back in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I frankly and honestly don't know what you're talking about?  I'm not a foreign correspondent.  The reason I am concerned with the Rachel Corrie killing is I have cause to know the Israeli version of the incident is a boldface lie.  And if the case were tried in an American court, rather than an Israeli court, it could easily be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you can have your version and others can believe the other version.  However, I am curious as to why you are so fixated on Corrie all these years and have had nothing to say about those killed and injured at Mike's Place in Tel Aviv.  Maybe you think that it is OK for the ISM to hide terrorists in their office.  Naturally, I don't think anyone has ever seen you worrying about all those innocent people who have died in the Middle East, such as in Syria, which events are happening daily.  If the Jews are not involved, these innocent dead people don't catch your interest.
Click to expand...


10 years ago, as a pedestrian, I was hit by a car, even after I motioned for him to stop.  He later claimed he didn't see me and that's possible.  Having been in Israel numerous times and seen how much Israelis worship Americans and American culture, I doubt that any Israeli would deliberately kill an American.  Meanwhile, there have been both Jewish and Gentile American citizens that have been killed by Palestinians.


----------



## Phoenall

MikeK said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  That "blind spot" excuse is a lie -- as any experienced bulldozer operator will attest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I operated a bulldozer for four years in the Marine Corps and I'm telling anyone who is swayed by that bullshit that there is no "blind spot" capable of obscuring the view of something as big as an adult human form.
> 
> Regardless of the position of the blade some part of that girl's body would be plainly visible to the operator.  So don't believe that "blind spot" lie.  Rachel Corrie was deliberately and maliciously murdered by a callous Israeli.
Click to expand...






 Not from this dozer







 Or this


----------



## Phoenall

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All animals must be healthy to use them for food.  Nothing special about kosher laws in this respect.
> 
> Please define "improper feed" according to kosher laws.  There is no such thing.
> 
> The fact is that kosher meat & poultry is no healthier than your average non-kosher meat & poultry, especially in Western Europe, North America, and Oceania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After witnessing a local halal butchers being used to prepare the dead for burial and to perform circumcision on a young boy I would not call the meat clean. A sheep was cut up and packaged ready for despatch, then an elderly man was brought in to be washed ready for burial on the same table. Then a boy of about 6 was ushered in and held down while he was mutilated. Then the next sheep carcass was thrown on the table and butchered. Not once was the table washed down or sterilised, and the same knife was used to circumcise the boy as was used to butcher the sheep.
> 
> That is halal for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You witnessed this?
Click to expand...




 From outside sat in a Ford Transit van waiting for a call on the radio, the converted garage had both doors wide open and we could see right in. A Black private ambulance turned up and unloaded a body bag onto a stretcher that was wheeled inside the garage. The men inside then lifted the body onto the table and proceeded to wash it down, then wrapped it in white cloth and loaded it back into the private ambulance. The boy was inside with his male family members and he was stripped and slashed with a curved blade. He screamed in pain and fear at what was happening to him. As I said the table was not cleaned down after each task, and there was no evidence of the butchers block ever being scrubbed with a wire brush.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Where is MikeK's outrage over Kristine Luken, a 44-year-old Christian missionary who was murdered by Palestinians, while hiking in Israel in 2011?


----------



## toastman

MikeK said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, Mike.  When this happened to Corrie, there was a poster who said that at a construction site in his town, the bulldozer operator accidently ran over and killed someone on the site, and the operator was having a hard time getting over killing his co-worker who was also a close friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  An anonymous poster said that?  I want to hear it personally from that mythical bulldozer operator and I'll tell him to his face he's either a liar or he was sleeping on his bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, how come you never mention the armed terrorist who was being hidden in the offices of the ISM?  After all, this British terrorist along with another one went to Mike's Place and killed several people and wounded many more when one of them managed to blow himself up.  In fact, one of those wounded was an American documentary maker who was making a documentary about the place.  One of his friends from the Catholic school he went to was asking for donations to help with the costs of his rehabilitation back in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I frankly and honestly don't know what you're talking about?  I'm not a foreign correspondent.  The reason I am concerned with the Rachel Corrie killing is I have cause to know the Israeli version of the incident is a boldface lie.  And if the case were tried in an American court, rather than an Israeli court, it could easily be proven.
Click to expand...


Why can it be easily proven that Israels version was a boldface lie? What do you know that we dont


----------



## Sally

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Where is MikeK's outrage over Kristine Luken, a 44-year-od Christian missionary who was murdered by Palestinians, while hiking in Israel in 2011?



The Jews were not involved so he is not interested.   How about Avigail Lichter, young daughter of an American Baptist minister who was the victim of a suicide bomber?  And then, of course, there were also these Americans killed.

Three killed in Gaza convoy blast | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## MikeK

toastman said:


> Why can it be easily proven that Israels version was a boldface lie? What do you know that we dont


Because if this case were tried in an American court and experienced bulldozer operators (which includes me) were called as expert witnesses, it would be shown that the "blind spot" claim is a boldface lie.  

The photo shown in the above messages was taken moments before Corrie was deliberately crushed.  And you honestly say you believe the operator of that tractor couldn't see her -- and that his blade could have totally obscured her.

Did you know there was a second person (an "observer") on that tractor's bench at the time?  If you are an American citizen, as Rachel Corrie was, the only reason you can believe that killing was an accident is if you choose to.  And if you disagree with what Corrie was doing, do you agree the most that should have been done to her is a boot in the ass and deportation?  Instead, she was contemptuously and brutally murdered.


----------



## Sally

MikeK said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can it be easily proven that Israels version was a boldface lie? What do you know that we dont
> 
> 
> 
> Because if this case were tried in an American court and experienced bulldozer operators (which includes me) were called as expert witnesses, it would be shown that the "blind spot" claim is a boldface lie.
> 
> The photo shown in the above messages was taken moments before Corrie was deliberately crushed.  And you honestly say you believe the operator of that tractor couldn't see her -- and that his blade could have totally obscured her.
> 
> Did you know there was a second person (an "observer") on that tractor's bench at the time?  If you are an American citizen, as Rachel Corrie was, the only reason you can believe that killing was an accident is if you choose to.  And if you disagree with what Corrie was doing, do you agree the most that should have been done to her is a boot in the ass and deportation?  Instead, she was contemptuously and brutally murdered.
Click to expand...


Hmm, I wonder what would happen in an American court if a case were brought against the International Solidarity Movement (the outfit which Rachel Corrie belonged to)  After all, they were accessories to the murder of those innocent people killed at Mike's Place by virtue of their hiding the terrorist in their office.  Meanwhile, since the death of Rachel Corrie several years ago, there have been a ton of innocent people murdered in the Midfdle East and, apparently, there are some posters who just don't care about these people.


----------



## toastman

MikeK said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can it be easily proven that Israels version was a boldface lie? What do you know that we dont
> 
> 
> 
> Because if this case were tried in an American court and experienced bulldozer operators (which includes me) were called as expert witnesses, it would be shown that the "blind spot" claim is a boldface lie.
> 
> The photo shown in the above messages was taken moments before Corrie was deliberately crushed.  And you honestly say you believe the operator of that tractor couldn't see her -- and that his blade could have totally obscured her.
> 
> Did you know there was a second person (an "observer") on that tractor's bench at the time?  If you are an American citizen, as Rachel Corrie was, the only reason you can believe that killing was an accident is if you choose to.  And if you disagree with what Corrie was doing, do you agree the most that should have been done to her is a boot in the ass and deportation?  Instead, she was contemptuously and brutally murdered.
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving to us you are completely ignorant. You think because youve used a bulldozer that you know what happened? The bulldozer that the IDF uses is nothing like the one you used as shown in the pictures above. Aside from that you proved nothing else in your post. Fail


----------



## ForeverYoung436

MikeK said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can it be easily proven that Israels version was a boldface lie? What do you know that we dont
> 
> 
> 
> Because if this case were tried in an American court and experienced bulldozer operators (which includes me) were called as expert witnesses, it would be shown that the "blind spot" claim is a boldface lie.
> 
> The photo shown in the above messages was taken moments before Corrie was deliberately crushed.  And you honestly say you believe the operator of that tractor couldn't see her -- and that his blade could have totally obscured her.
> 
> Did you know there was a second person (an "observer") on that tractor's bench at the time?  If you are an American citizen, as Rachel Corrie was, the only reason you can believe that killing was an accident is if you choose to.  And if you disagree with what Corrie was doing, do you agree the most that should have been done to her is a boot in the ass and deportation?  Instead, she was contemptuously and brutally murdered.
Click to expand...


Rachel Corrie burned American flags for which, of course, she didn't deserve the death penalty.  But her death could have been an accident and probably was.  That photo is not reliable evidence, as it could have been photoshopped.


----------



## toastman

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Where is MikeK's outrage over Kristine Luken, a 44-year-old Christian missionary who was murdered by Palestinians, while hiking in Israel in 2011?



Whre is his outrage over all the Americans killed by suicide bombings? Look it up on google because im on my phone now


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is a smashing success, it is stirring up all kinds of talk about the Injustices of the Occupation and Apartheid.

AND that is exactly what it is supposed to be doing.

I love watching all these exciting developments, and I am not missing a minute of watching Apartheid crumble, along with that illegal Wall of Hate.

What a wonderful time to be living in this beautiful world of ours. 



BOYCOTT Israel!




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Brands You Can Boycott to Hold Israel Accountable for Its Violation of International Law
> 
> http://www.policymic.com/mobile/art...ts-violation-of-international-law.*Sodastream
> 
> Sodastream
> 
> Jaffa Oranges
> 
> Ahava
> 
> Golan Heights Wine
> 
> Victoria's Secret
> 
> Sabra Hummus
> 
> Medjool Dates
> 
> Eden Springs Water
> 
> Hewlett Packard
> 
> Every day that passes we see new stories about this beautiful Boycott Israel Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the real world the boycott is not working, here in Britain normal people are reporting racist abuse from gangs of BDS activists who are either moved on or arrested, given on the spot fines and then told next time it will be before a judge. In France the same thing is happening and the extremist muslims are staying away in case they get deported
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They are very much a thing of the past in Palestine.

Today, Israel burns to death children with white phosphorous.

ANOTHER reason to BOYCOTT ISRAEL!




toastman said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is MikeK's outrage over Kristine Luken, a 44-year-old Christian missionary who was murdered by Palestinians, while hiking in Israel in 2011?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whre is his outrage over all the Americans killed by suicide bombings? Look it up on google because im on my phone now
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Seeing how Sherri is excited over something thag is not happening, its obvious that the Nazi witch is delirious lol. Its so fun watching Sherri get happy for nothing lol.
Get help Sherri , you are seeing things lol


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They are very much a thing of the past in Palestine.
> 
> Today, Israel burns to death children with white phosphorous.
> 
> ANOTHER reason to BOYCOTT ISRAEL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is MikeK's outrage over Kristine Luken, a 44-year-old Christian missionary who was murdered by Palestinians, while hiking in Israel in 2011?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whre is his outrage over all the Americans killed by suicide bombings? Look it up on google because im on my phone now
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why do you keep spamming the same old stuff which you have already posted over and over?  Evidently you don't care about the thousands and thousands of innocent children who have been murdered in other Middle East countries by your friends.  Not only have there been thousands of innocent children killed, but thousands and thousands wounded, and so many of these children are refugees living in freezing tents.  This is the here and now, Mrs. Sherri.  At least concentrate on the Christian children in these countries since  you want the readers to think you are such a good Christian.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Boycott Israel Prof Judith Butler Invited to Jewish Museum Conference on Franz Kafka
The Jewish Museum in New York has reportedly invited a controversial critic of Israel to speak at a conference on the work of Franz Kafka in March.


Judith Butler, a University of California professor who is a lightning rod because of her harsh criticism of the Jewish state, was invited because &#8220;politics were not a factor&#8221; in determining speakers for the March 6 event, entitled &#8220;Wish You Were Here: Franz Kafka,&#8221; according to the*Algemeiner.

Museum officials did not immediately respond to requests for comment by the Forward

Boycott Israel Prof Judith Butler Invited to Jewish Museum Conference on Franz Kafka ? Forward.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

That last post was an example of how widely BDS proponents are being sought out.

BDS is very much the MSM story of the day!

I am loving every moment of this.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That last post was an example of how widely BDS proponents are being sought out.
> 
> BDS is very much the MSM story of the day!
> 
> I am loving every moment of this.



We are loving watching you in your delusion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I JUST do Google searches and the stories about BDS and Boycott Israel start rolling out on my phone screen.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Well, I am certainly thankful Boycott Israel stories are so amusing to all of us. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last post was an example of how widely BDS proponents are being sought out.
> 
> BDS is very much the MSM story of the day!
> 
> I am loving every moment of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are loving watching you in your delusion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, I am certainly thankful Boycott Israel stories are so amusing to all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last post was an example of how widely BDS proponents are being sought out.
> 
> BDS is very much the MSM story of the day!
> 
> I am loving every moment of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are loving watching you in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It is amusing to see you so obsessed with this as this was the main thing in your life.  However, it is not amusing to see you overlooking what is happening to innocent people all over the Middle East by your friends.  If the Jews are not involved, you don't seem toc are what is happening to other people, no matter how many are killed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I LOVE this boycott of Israel.

It illustrates Jesus way to respond to Injustices like Apartheid. 

Jesus way is beautiful!

WHAT is there not to smile about in this story?

NOTHING.


----------



## Sally

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last post was an example of how widely BDS proponents are being sought out.
> 
> BDS is very much the MSM story of the day!
> 
> I am loving every moment of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are loving watching you in your delusion.
Click to expand...



I am hoping for her own sake that some Israeli researchers come up with something that can help her condition and that her doctor will be willing to try it on her.  He will have to keep silent about it being invented by Jews though.

The revolutionary device that treats addiction and depression | ISRAEL21c


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A viewpoint of an Israeli


Watch "Response to Ari Lesser's "Boycott Israel" music video" on YouTube


----------



## MikeK

ForeverYoung436 said:


> 10 years ago, as a pedestrian, I was hit by a car, even after I motioned for him to stop.  He later claimed he didn't see me and that's possible.  Having been in Israel numerous times and seen how much Israelis worship Americans and American culture, I doubt that any Israeli would deliberately kill an American.  Meanwhile, there have been both Jewish and Gentile American citizens that have been killed by Palestinians.


Having no photographs or witnessed descriptions of the incident you've described I can't say whether or not the driver of the car that hit you was lying.   But I can say you are stretching things a bit to imply there are no Israelis who are capable of doing what I am accusing the bulldozer operator who killed Rachel Corrie of doing, which is deliberately crushing her and then claiming he couldn't see her.  I have good cause to know it's a goddam lie.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I LOVE this boycott of Israel.
> 
> It illustrates Jesus way to respond to Injustices like Apartheid.
> 
> Jesus way is beautiful!
> 
> WHAT is there not to smile about in this story?
> 
> NOTHING.



If Jesus came back tomorrow, he would sit down and cry when he become aware of what your friends are doing to his followers plus innocent Muslims in the Middle East.  Not only that, he would be very unhappy about what your friends are even doing to those of other religions in Muslim countries.  Meanwhile, why not finally get off your porta-potty and get outside your house.  Go to some mall in your area, and ask the people if they even have heard of this silly BDS movement.  No doubt they have heard about your friend murdering innocent people because who cannot avoid knowing what your friends are doing.   It's too big a story for anyone to overlook.


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> Fighting BDS &#8211; How SodaStream Changed the Conversation Around Settlements
> honestreporting.com/fighting-bds-how-sodastream-changed-the-conversation-around-settlements
> Alex Margolin
> February 20, 2014 15:31 by Alex Margolin
> 
> Everything you need to know about fighting BDS and the assault on Israel&#8217;s legitimacy. Find us on Facebook here.
> 
> Today&#8217;s Top BDS Stories:
> 
> 1. Proof that the SodaStream episode is helping change the conversation about settlements: a writer for the Independent went to visit the factory in Maale Adumim and realized that something with missing from the BDS analysis of the situation:
> 
> Not only are the anti-SodaStream campaigners barking up the wrong tree, they&#8217;re not even in the right forest. Apart from posing no threat to Palestinian nationhood and employing said Palestinians in large numbers, the reality of life in Ma&#8217;ale Adudim blows the case for BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions) to smithereens.
> 
> That 80% [of settlers] isn&#8217;t just geographically entwined with Israel, but economically too. Contrary to the assertions of many activists, boycotting just the West Bank and not Israel itself simply isn&#8217;t feasible. Beyond that, it&#8217;s morally wrong. The people who live in places like this aren&#8217;t criminals or fanatics, but Israeli citizens.
> 
> As our visit demonstrated, they are quietly, and independently of the politicians, learning to co-exist with their Palestinian neighbours. This process will take a very long time and may yet fail, but it is palpably happening.
> 
> Meanwhile, a group from the Presbyterian Church, which has been deeply critical of Israel in the past, decided to forgo a boycott against Israel after making its own visit to the SodaStream factory.


*Today's Close*



SodaStream
NASDAQ: SODA
41.67   1.02 (2.51%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EST on 02/20/14
Extended Hours: $41.87   $0.20 (0.48%) 
Quote as of 4:03 PM EST on 02/20/14 (NASDAQ)

Jump to another company:

company name or ticker

Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$41.67	2.51%

30
3040506070
Feb 22, 2013 - Feb 20, 2014: -11.1%
Feb
FebJunOctFeb
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$40.75
Previous Close	$40.65
Daily Range	$40.71 - $43.10
52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
Market Cap	$869.7M
P/E Ratio	16.46
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	1,714,923
Average Daily Volume	2,344,213
Current FY EPS	$1.94

Sector
Consumer Goods
Industry
Food & Beverage
SodaStream (SODA) Description
SodaStream sells an at-home soda carbonation system and consumable parts. Website: Welcome Page | SodaStream


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A viewpoint of an Israeli
> 
> 
> Watch "Response to Ari Lesser's "Boycott Israel" music video" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp6eWvbUiDE&feature=youtube_gdata_player




Think-Israel Article


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 9 Brands You Can Boycott to Hold Israel Accountable for Its Violation of International Law
> 
> http://www.policymic.com/mobile/art...ts-violation-of-international-law.*Sodastream
> 
> Sodastream
> 
> Jaffa Oranges
> 
> Ahava
> 
> Golan Heights Wine
> 
> Victoria's Secret
> 
> Sabra Hummus
> 
> Medjool Dates
> 
> Eden Springs Water
> 
> Hewlett Packard
> 
> Every day that passes we see new stories about this beautiful Boycott Israel Movement.



Thank you now I know what to buy, or at least gift cards as presents through the year.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Remi Kanazi - This Divestment Bill Hurts My Feelings [Official Video]" on YouTube


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Remi Kanazi - This Divestment Bill Hurts My Feelings [Official Video]" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvg4LknKsZ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player




You have so many videos of these Leftist Jews.  Don't you have any videos of Muslims saying how ashamed they are of their fellow Muslims murdering innocent people in the name of their religion?  After all, Mrs. Sherri, dead is dead, and your friends are murdering too many people in the world today.  To me and no doubt most divilized people, this is more of an issue than your silly BDS movement.


----------



## Sally

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Brands You Can Boycott to Hold Israel Accountable for Its Violation of International Law
> 
> http://www.policymic.com/mobile/art...ts-violation-of-international-law.*Sodastream
> 
> Sodastream
> 
> Jaffa Oranges
> 
> Ahava
> 
> Golan Heights Wine
> 
> Victoria's Secret
> 
> Sabra Hummus
> 
> Medjool Dates
> 
> Eden Springs Water
> 
> Hewlett Packard
> 
> Every day that passes we see new stories about this beautiful Boycott Israel Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you now I know what to buy, or at least gift cards as presents through the year.[/QUOT
> 
> I find that Victoria's Secret one amusing.  A friend of mine in New York knows a lot of Muslim women that she met through the UN, and many of them in their native countries under their burkhas wear sexy underwear from Victoria's Secret.  Maybe Mrs. Sherri should get rid of her own plain cotton ones and start wearing some sexy undies from Victoria's Secret like other Muslim women do.  Perhaps then she will have an altogether different outlook on life.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Remi Kanazi*was born in 1981 and he  is a Palestinian-American performance poet and human rights activist based in New York City.

He is not a leftist Jew, he is an American activist and musician.

SOME Americans , like Remi and myself, a Christian and American human rights activist, care about human rights of human beings in Palestine and civil rights.

SO, we Boycott Israel and engage in actions supportive of BDS.

That's what people of conscience do.

Our own American Civil Rights Movement history is filled with such nonviolent actions.

https://www.google.com/search?redir...owser-type&qsubts=1392960204288&action=devloc


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Remi Kanazi*was born in 1981 and he  is a Palestinian-American performance poet and human rights activist based in New York City.
> 
> He is not a leftist Jew, he is an American activist and musician.
> 
> SOME Americans , like Remi and myself, a Christian and American human rights activist, care about human rights of human beings in Palestine and civil rights.
> 
> SO, we Boycott Israel and engage in actions supportive of BDS.
> 
> That's what people of conscience do.
> 
> Our own American Civil Rights Movement history is filled with such nonviolent actions.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?redir...owser-type&qsubts=1392960204288&action=devloc


Why are poets and musicans always the activists and boycotters? Why can't we ever get bridge players and rodeo clowns? A ventriloquist could do a bang up job activating. Truck stop waitresses are another good source of boycotting. And nobody ever gives auctioneers a chance to be activists. Always poets and musicians. It gets stale.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Boycott Israel Backer Judith Butler Pulls Out of Jewish Museum Appearance
Prof 'Withdraws' *​
Talk on Franz Kafka Cancelled

By Michael Kaplan
Published February 20, 2014





Judith Butler


The Jewish Museum in New York has scrapped a talk that included a planned appearance by Israel critic Judith Butler after Butler pulled out of the event amid pressure from supporters of the Jewish state.

I cancelled the event, Butler told the Forward in an email.


Judith ButlerButler was set to speak at an event about the late existentialist artist, Franz Kafka. But many supporters of Israel took issue with the museums decision to invite the controversial literary studies professor, given her strongly critical views on Israel and her support for the Boycott, Divestment, Sanction Movement.

While her political views were not a factor in her participation, the debates about her politics have become a distraction making it impossible to present the conversation about Kafka as intended, the museum said in a statement.

Butler is a professor of comparative literature and critical theory at the University of California, Berkeley and also holds positions at Columbia University and the European Graduate School.

...

Read more: Boycott Israel Backer Judith Butler Pulls Out of Jewish Museum Appearance ? Forward.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We use the gifts God gives us to do His work.

We Boycott Israel with the gifts God gives each of us, whether it is artistic or literary.

I see that as a picture of God at work in our world.


----------



## Indeependent

American_Jihad said:


> *Boycott Israel Backer Judith Butler Pulls Out of Jewish Museum Appearance
> Prof 'Withdraws' *​
> Talk on Franz Kafka Cancelled
> 
> By Michael Kaplan
> Published February 20, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judith Butler
> 
> 
> The Jewish Museum in New York has scrapped a talk that included a planned appearance by Israel critic Judith Butler after Butler pulled out of the event amid pressure from supporters of the Jewish state.
> 
> I cancelled the event, Butler told the Forward in an email.
> 
> 
> Judith ButlerButler was set to speak at an event about the late existentialist artist, Franz Kafka. But many supporters of Israel took issue with the museums decision to invite the controversial literary studies professor, given her strongly critical views on Israel and her support for the Boycott, Divestment, Sanction Movement.
> 
> While her political views were not a factor in her participation, the debates about her politics have become a distraction making it impossible to present the conversation about Kafka as intended, the museum said in a statement.
> 
> Butler is a professor of comparative literature and critical theory at the University of California, Berkeley and also holds positions at Columbia University and the European Graduate School.
> 
> ...
> 
> Read more: Boycott Israel Backer Judith Butler Pulls Out of Jewish Museum Appearance ? Forward.com



That must be the wrong picture...that's NOT a woman.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Let us return to the OP, a musician prepares a music video he entitles Boycott Israel.

This musician actually does not support a boycott of Israel.

He uses his video title sarcastically. 

But his video generates discussion of BDS.

SO, this musicians work helps the Boycott Israel Movement.

Boycott Israel is a nonviolent response by the International community to the human rights abuses of Occupation / Colonialism /Apartheid in Israel/Palestine.


----------



## American_Jihad

Indeependent said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott Israel Backer Judith Butler Pulls Out of Jewish Museum Appearance
> Prof 'Withdraws' *​
> Talk on Franz Kafka Cancelled
> 
> By Michael Kaplan
> Published February 20, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judith Butler
> 
> 
> The Jewish Museum in New York has scrapped a talk that included a planned appearance by Israel critic Judith Butler after Butler pulled out of the event amid pressure from supporters of the Jewish state.
> 
> I cancelled the event, Butler told the Forward in an email.
> 
> 
> Judith ButlerButler was set to speak at an event about the late existentialist artist, Franz Kafka. But many supporters of Israel took issue with the museums decision to invite the controversial literary studies professor, given her strongly critical views on Israel and her support for the Boycott, Divestment, Sanction Movement.
> 
> While her political views were not a factor in her participation, the debates about her politics have become a distraction making it impossible to present the conversation about Kafka as intended, the museum said in a statement.
> 
> Butler is a professor of comparative literature and critical theory at the University of California, Berkeley and also holds positions at Columbia University and the European Graduate School.
> 
> ...
> 
> Read more: Boycott Israel Backer Judith Butler Pulls Out of Jewish Museum Appearance ? Forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be the wrong picture...that's NOT a woman.
Click to expand...


Maybe she/it is a dyke...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am at a loss to understand what the sexual orientation or physical appearance of an American Jew who supports Boycott Israel has to do with the Boycott Israel Movement .


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am at a loss to understand what the sexual orientation or physical appearance of an American Jew who supports Boycott Israel has to do with the Boycott Israel Movement .


Im curious, Reverend. How many hundreds are members of the BDS movement? Do you have a roster?


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am at a loss to understand what the sexual orientation or physical appearance of an American Jew who supports Boycott Israel has to do with the Boycott Israel Movement .



Scarlet Johanssen vs Ms. Dyke
Get it!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Scarlett Johansson row has boosted Israeli settlement boycott, say activists

The movement to boycott Israeli goods linked to settlements has been boosted by "Scarlett syndrome", say activists, after the high-profile controversy over the film star Scarlett Johansson's endorsement of SodaStream.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/06/scarlett-johansson-israeli-settlement-boycott-activists



I see a woman of conscience boycotting Israel beside a Zionist whore who has no integrity.

And that Zionist whore by her whoring puts herself on the the Boycott Israel list too.





Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am at a loss to understand what the sexual orientation or physical appearance of an American Jew who supports Boycott Israel has to do with the Boycott Israel Movement .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet Johanssen vs Ms. Dyke
> Get it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

The Guardian?  You might as well cite Ma'an, Press TV, etc., when it comes to the Guardian's views.


----------



## MHunterB

In exactly which fantasy realm are the opinions of 'activists' magically transmuted into 'facts'?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Scarlett Johansson row has boosted Israeli settlement boycott, say activists
> 
> The movement to boycott Israeli goods linked to settlements has been boosted by "Scarlett syndrome", say activists, after the high-profile controversy over the film star Scarlett Johansson's endorsement of SodaStream.
> 
> Scarlett Johansson row has boosted Israeli settlement boycott, say activists | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> I see a woman of conscience boycotting Israel beside a Zionist whore who has no integrity.
> 
> And that Zionist whore by her whoring puts herself on the the Boycott Israel list too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am at a loss to understand what the sexual orientation or physical appearance of an American Jew who supports Boycott Israel has to do with the Boycott Israel Movement .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet Johanssen vs Ms. Dyke
> Get it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Zionist whore lol. Youve really sunken quite low Sherri. How pathetic that you call someone that because she decides to do commercials for sodastream. 
You are such a nasty hateful witch with no soul. Satan looks up to to you. And you call yourself a good Christian?? No. Youre a good Satan worshiping slut.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Business boycott: Israelis feeling the pinch

With the threat of EU economic boycotts hanging over Israel, business owners there say they are already starting to feel the pinch and are having to look for other, less lucrative export markets.

Business boycott: Israelis feeling the pinch | Middle East | DW.DE | 14.02.2014


----------



## Billo_Really

aris2chat said:


> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.


Kosher is cool!  I got no problem with that.

Falafel and gefilte fish is another thing.  You couldn't force me to put that shit in my mouth.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher is cool!  I got no problem with that.
> 
> Falafel and gefilte fish is another thing.  You couldn't force me to put that shit in my mouth.
Click to expand...


Falafel is actually a Middle Eastern food, not really Jewish.


----------



## Victory67

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Falafel is actually a Middle Eastern food, not really Jewish.



Millions of Jews are of Middle Eastern origin.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Falafel is actually a Middle Eastern food, not really Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Jews are of Middle Eastern origin.
Click to expand...


No doubt,  Herr Weil Ich Weiss, your friends in Gaza eat Falafel since they are Middle Eastern.  Hmm, I wonder if a lot of falafel is sold in Dearborn.  There's lots of Arabs living there now.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Business boycott: Israelis feeling the pinch
> 
> With the threat of EU economic boycotts hanging over Israel, business owners there say they are already starting to feel the pinch and are having to look for other, less lucrative export markets.
> 
> Business boycott: Israelis feeling the pinch | Middle East | DW.DE | 14.02.2014







Don't see any BDS in the UK since they were shown to be out and out racist Jew Haters. They were made illegal and so the movement stalled, same in France, Belgium, Spain, Portugal, Italy and Germany


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Falafel is actually a Middle Eastern food, not really Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Jews are of Middle Eastern origin.
Click to expand...






99% of all Jews are of Middle Eastern origin, their DNA says so. Even those from Europe have M.E. DNA


----------



## aris2chat

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher meat is the norm in Israel, but there are some places that sell non-kosher meat and other foods.
> Kosher meat is actually more healthy so there are quite a few non-jews who eat kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> Kosher is cool!  I got no problem with that.
> 
> Falafel and gefilte fish is another thing.  You couldn't force me to put that shit in my mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Falafel is actually a Middle Eastern food, not really Jewish.
Click to expand...


It might be egyptian but it is found all around the middle east.  I don't like them, but I seem to remember they were served during lent I guess because there is no meat in them.  I prefer my beans with garlic and lemon.


----------



## Chaussette

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Business boycott: Israelis feeling the pinch
> 
> With the threat of EU economic boycotts hanging over Israel, business owners there say they are already starting to feel the pinch and are having to look for other, less lucrative export markets.
> 
> Business boycott: Israelis feeling the pinch | Middle East | DW.DE | 14.02.2014



They're still doing WAAAYYYY better than those useless fucking arab countries around them.


----------



## Victory67

Phoenall said:


> 99% of all Jews are of Middle Eastern origin, their DNA says so. Even those from Europe have M.E. DNA



Those Jews are also of European origin.  Their DNA says so.


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of all Jews are of Middle Eastern origin, their DNA says so. Even those from Europe have M.E. DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Jews are also of European origin.  Their DNA says so.
Click to expand...





Beside the point as their DNA proves a link to the land of Palestine, whereas the "Palestinians" don't show any DNA links to the land of Palestine. But they do show a link to Egypt, Saudi, Iraq, Iran and other nations in the M.E.

 The European DNA link is to be expected as they have lived in various parts of Europe for 2,000 years or more. Many Pakistani muslims in Europe show a British DNA link, the Somali muslims show a French and Swedish link because of inter race marriage and breeding. But the arab's show a fractured gene that gives rise to sickle cell anaemia that is not present in the European or Palestinian Jews.

 This is why the muslims refuse to hold DNA testing as evidence of habitual residence in palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business boycott: Israelis feeling the pinch
> 
> With the threat of EU economic boycotts hanging over Israel, business owners there say they are already starting to feel the pinch and are having to look for other, less lucrative export markets.
> 
> Business boycott: Israelis feeling the pinch | Middle East | DW.DE | 14.02.2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see any BDS in the UK since they were shown to be out and out racist Jew Haters. They were made illegal and so the movement stalled, same in France, Belgium, Spain, Portugal, Italy and Germany
Click to expand...


A desperate attempt to pass laws based on lies.

I wonder if they will hold up in court.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1RSQhE4g1U]NY Legislators Attempting to Pass Bill That Would End Public Funding for Institutions Supporting BDS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of all Jews are of Middle Eastern origin, their DNA says so. Even those from Europe have M.E. DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Jews are also of European origin.  Their DNA says so.
Click to expand...


Yep.
And so......?
Israel kicked the crap, several times, out of their neighbors.

So which Jewish organizations are making hay of this DNA claim?
Oh, I forgot...None.


----------



## Victory67

Phoenall said:


> Beside the point as their DNA proves a link to the land of Palestine, whereas the "Palestinians" don't show any DNA links to the land of Palestine.



You're just making things up and have no proof.

The Palestinians have the Kohain gene, which makes them just as native to Palestine as the "Jews".


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beside the point as their DNA proves a link to the land of Palestine, whereas the "Palestinians" don't show any DNA links to the land of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just making things up and have no proof.
> 
> The Palestinians have the Kohain gene, which makes them just as native to Palestine as the "Jews".
Click to expand...


They were forced to convert to Islam.
You should let them know this so they can return to their original religion where people don't kill each other.


----------



## Sally

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beside the point as their DNA proves a link to the land of Palestine, whereas the "Palestinians" don't show any DNA links to the land of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just making things up and have no proof.
> 
> The Palestinians have the Kohain gene, which makes them just as native to Palestine as the "Jews".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were forced to convert to Islam.
> You should let them know this so they can return to their original religion where people don't kill each other.
Click to expand...



I really think that Herr Weil Ich Weiss should have his DNA tested to see if he has Jewish roots, or will it show that he actually has the same DNA as most of the Egyptians have.


From the video description:

A big number of Palestinian Muslims have decided to convert from Islam to Judaism. Barukh HaShem. Besides the fact that some are aware of their Jewish ancestry, a increased number of Palestinian Muslims in cities such as Hebron and Shekhem (Nablus) have converted back to Judaism and Samaritanism as well as learning the truth in Judaism and the Torah. Because of their fear of Hamas persecuting them for accepting the one and only G-d, where all prophets are equally loved by him in Judaism, many of them practice secretly in their homes, other have gone to live in Israel. G-d bless them and guide them to Torah learning. Amen


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Convert to a religion where they stand condemned to hell?

They would be fools to entertain such a prospect. 

They are the indigenous people of Palestine who live under Israeli Occupation administered by an Apartheid Zionist Regime.

They call on the international community to Boycott Israel and boy are we responding to their boycott call.

From the river to the sea, Palestine shall be free!

It is only a matter of time until Apartheid falls.





Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beside the point as their DNA proves a link to the land of Palestine, whereas the "Palestinians" don't show any DNA links to the land of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just making things up and have no proof.
> 
> The Palestinians have the Kohain gene, which makes them just as native to Palestine as the "Jews".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were forced to convert to Islam.
> You should let them know this so they can return to their original religion where people don't kill each other.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> They were forced to convert to Islam.
> You should let them know this so they can return to their original religion where people don't kill each other.



Tell that to Yitzhak Rabin and the folks on the Altelena.


----------



## American_Jihad

*The threat of Israel boycotts more bark than bite*​
BY CRISPIAN BALMER
JERUSALEM Sun Feb 23, 2014 10:23am EST


(Reuters) - Though voices are getting louder inside and outside Israel about the threat of economic boycotts for its continued occupation of Palestinian territories, there seems little prospect of it facing measures with real bite.

With a number of European firms already withdrawing some funds, Israeli Finance Minister Yair Lapid has warned that every household in Israel will feel the pinch if ongoing peace talks with the Palestinians collapse.

U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry has also warned that Israel risks a financial hit if it is blamed for the failure, but investors and diplomats say they are unconvinced.

It is true that some foreign firms have started to shun Israeli business concerns operating in East Jerusalem and the West Bank - land seized in the 1967 war - and the European Union is increasingly angered by relentless Jewish settlement expansion.

But the bulk of Israeli business is clustered on the Mediterranean coast, a world away from the roadblocks and watchtowers of the West Bank, and not even the Palestinian leadership is demanding a total economic boycott.

"The boycott is being used like a bogeyman, a scary story you tell a child at night," said Jonathan Medved, CEO of OurCrowd, a crowdfunding platform looking to provide venture capital to Israeli companies.

...

The threat of Israel boycotts more bark than bite | Reuters


----------



## Ropey

> Boycott Israel


----------



## SAYIT

Indeependent said:


> They were forced to convert to Islam.
> You should let them know this so they can return to their original religion where people don't kill each other.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Convert to a religion where they stand condemned to hell?
> 
> 
> QUOTE=SAYIT
> Any questions? Anyone?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Convert to a religion where they stand condemned to hell?
> 
> They would be fools to entertain such a prospect.
> 
> They are the indigenous people of Palestine who live under Israeli Occupation administered by an Apartheid Zionist Regime.
> 
> They call on the international community to Boycott Israel and boy are we responding to their boycott call.
> 
> From the river to the sea, Palestine shall be free!
> 
> It is only a matter of time until Apartheid falls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just making things up and have no proof.
> 
> The Palestinians have the Kohain gene, which makes them just as native to Palestine as the "Jews".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were forced to convert to Islam.
> You should let them know this so they can return to their original religion where people don't kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are confusing Judaism with Christianity and Islam.  No one need convert to Judaism to get to Heaven.  Theres a Jewish teaching that all righteous Gentiles have a share in the World-to-Come.  That would probably exclude you, though.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were forced to convert to Islam.
> You should let them know this so they can return to their original religion where people don't kill each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Yitzhak Rabin and the folks on the Altelena.
Click to expand...


The number of Jews/Israelis killing each other is a drop in the bucket compared to the number of Muslims/Arabs killing each other.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I never once heard Jesus excuse a bad act of anyone because others do it, so I choose the same path  He takes.

Boycott Israel is Jesus way.




ForeverYoung436 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were forced to convert to Islam.
> You should let them know this so they can return to their original religion where people don't kill each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Yitzhak Rabin and the folks on the Altelena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The number of Jews/Israelis killing each is a drop in the bucket compared to the number of Muslims/Arabs killing each other.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I never once heard Jesus excuse a bad act of anyone because others do it, so I choose the same path as He takes.
> 
> Boycott Israel is Jesus way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Yitzhak Rabin and the folks on the Altelena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of Jews/Israelis killing each is a drop in the bucket compared to the number of Muslims/Arabs killing each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I guess this was the conversation at the Coffee Klatch Mrs. Sherri had with Jesus and the church ladies today.  I certianly hope the topic tomorrow will be all the murders of innocent Christians and others in the Middle East going on these days.   Mrs. Sherri should ask Jesus what he thinks about that.  After all, there is quite a big difference between what Jesus would think about the subject of boycotting and the murders of people in the name of a religion.  No doubt he will be appalled when Mrs. Sherri tells him of the enormous amount of his followers who have been murdered by her friends.  She will also tell him of all the efforts she is making to help all those wounded Christians who managed to survive and also the Christian refugees.  After all, the woman who wants us to believe that she is a good Christian woman would want to let Jesus know just how she is trying to alleviate the pain of his followers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Boycotting Israel involves taking the life of noone, while Zionists, Sallys friends, deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorus.  

And I have no friends killing anyone anywhere.

I listened to a Jewish UK Parliamentarian who led a delegation to Gaza of EU Parliamentarians say a year after Cast Lead, in locales Israel used white phosphorus chemical weapons , there was still smoke shouldering from the chemical attacks a year after Cast Lead.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Boycotting Israel involves taking the life of noone, while Zionists, Sallys friends, deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorus.
> 
> And I have no friends killing anyone anywhere.
> 
> I listened to a Jewish UK Parliamentarian who led a delegation to Gaza of EU Parliamentarians say a year after Cast Lead, in locales Israel used white phosphorus chemical weapons , there was still smoke shouldering from the chemical attacks a year after Cast Lead.



You back with your same shtick, Mrs. Sherri, that you have spewed out numerous times  while your friends are busy murdering, murdering, murdering in the name of a religion, even when they murder innocent Muslims of another sect?  Just the other day, your friends sent out a suicide bomber who took out several innocent people waiting at a bus stop at Pakistan.  No doubt you close your eyes to all these incidents because you hate the Jews; and when you can't blame them for the murders  your friends are responsible for, you just turn a blind eye to the innocent people who have been killed.  Just whom do you think you are kidding?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Luxembourg pension fund boycots major Israeli banks

Published today 21:43

BETHLEHEM (Ma&#8217;an) &#8211; Luxembourg&#8217;s general pension fund has decided to boycott five major Israeli banks and a number of major Israeli investment companies over their involvement in supporting construction in illegal settlements in the West Bank, according to the Hebrew-language news site Walla.

In a report published Tuesday, Walla news highlighted that names of the Israeli banks and companies appeared on a list banned by the Fond De Compensation last updated on Nov. 15, 2013. The list, titled on the FDC website as "Exclusion List," included 60 international banks and companies which FDC decided to boycott over human rights violations.*

Luxembourg pension fund boycots major Israeli banks | Maan News Agency


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BMH4yGiocY]Sheep.. Baa'ing.. Loudly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Luxembourg pension fund boycots major Israeli banks
> 
> Published today 21:43
> 
> BETHLEHEM (Maan)  Luxembourgs general pension fund has decided to boycott five major Israeli banks and a number of major Israeli investment companies over their involvement in supporting construction in illegal settlements in the West Bank, according to the Hebrew-language news site Walla.
> 
> In a report published Tuesday, Walla news highlighted that names of the Israeli banks and companies appeared on a list banned by the Fond De Compensation last updated on Nov. 15, 2013. The list, titled on the FDC website as "Exclusion List," included 60 international banks and companies which FDC decided to boycott over human rights violations.*
> 
> Luxembourg pension fund boycots major Israeli banks | Maan News Agency



considering how small Luxembourg is....


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Convert to a religion where they stand condemned to hell?
> 
> They would be fools to entertain such a prospect.
> 
> They are the indigenous people of Palestine who live under Israeli Occupation administered by an Apartheid Zionist Regime.
> 
> They call on the international community to Boycott Israel and boy are we responding to their boycott call.
> 
> From the river to the sea, Palestine shall be free!
> 
> It is only a matter of time until Apartheid falls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just making things up and have no proof.
> 
> The Palestinians have the Kohain gene, which makes them just as native to Palestine as the "Jews".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were forced to convert to Islam.
> You should let them know this so they can return to their original religion where people don't kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What are you talking about, Frau Muffinpan? Surely you remember Jesus was a Jew. And a Zionist. Plus he never was  a Christian.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Boycotting Israel involves taking the life of noone, while Zionists, Sallys friends, deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorus.
> 
> And I have no friends killing anyone anywhere.
> 
> I listened to a Jewish UK Parliamentarian who led a delegation to Gaza of EU Parliamentarians say a year after Cast Lead, in locales Israel used white phosphorus chemical weapons , there was still smoke shouldering from the chemical attacks a year after Cast Lead.


WP is not a tactical or strategic weapon.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

David was small too.

But when you are on the right side, smallness becomes ones strength. 

It's all those small people boycotting Israel who make a positive difference with their lives. 



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luxembourg pension fund boycots major Israeli banks
> 
> Published today 21:43
> 
> BETHLEHEM (Maan)  Luxembourgs general pension fund has decided to boycott five major Israeli banks and a number of major Israeli investment companies over their involvement in supporting construction in illegal settlements in the West Bank, according to the Hebrew-language news site Walla.
> 
> In a report published Tuesday, Walla news highlighted that names of the Israeli banks and companies appeared on a list banned by the Fond De Compensation last updated on Nov. 15, 2013. The list, titled on the FDC website as "Exclusion List," included 60 international banks and companies which FDC decided to boycott over human rights violations.*
> 
> Luxembourg pension fund boycots major Israeli banks | Maan News Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering how small Luxembourg is....
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Facts are Israel used WP as an offensive weapon to deliberately burn to death civilians and children with. 

A reason to Boycott Israel.




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycotting Israel involves taking the life of noone, while Zionists, Sallys friends, deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorus.
> 
> And I have no friends killing anyone anywhere.
> 
> I listened to a Jewish UK Parliamentarian who led a delegation to Gaza of EU Parliamentarians say a year after Cast Lead, in locales Israel used white phosphorus chemical weapons , there was still smoke shouldering from the chemical attacks a year after Cast Lead.
> 
> 
> 
> WP is not a tactical or strategic weapon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Facts are Israel used WP as an offensive weapon to deliberately burn to death civilians and children with.
> 
> A reason to Boycott Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycotting Israel involves taking the life of noone, while Zionists, Sallys friends, deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorus.
> 
> And I have no friends killing anyone anywhere.
> 
> I listened to a Jewish UK Parliamentarian who led a delegation to Gaza of EU Parliamentarians say a year after Cast Lead, in locales Israel used white phosphorus chemical weapons , there was still smoke shouldering from the chemical attacks a year after Cast Lead.
> 
> 
> 
> WP is not a tactical or strategic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is a prevarication. A sneaky, cowardly lie.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The academic boycott of Israel supports human rights

. *In 2004, Desmond Tutu wrote:

&#8220;The end of apartheid stands as one of the crowning accomplishments of the past century, but we would not have succeeded without the help of international pressure- in particular, the divestment movement of the 1980s. Over the past six months, a similar movement has taken shape, this time aiming at an end to the Israeli occupation.&#8221;

"In 2005, the Palestinian civil society issued a*call for BDS*until Israel complies with international law and universal principles of human rights. *The world responded. *Leaders of the BDS actions include Jews, Palestinians, and Nobel Peace Prize Laureates. One strand of the BDS strategy is the academic boycott of Israel. *The academic boycott does not violate academic freedoms of individual scholars. It targets Israeli academic institutions. *Israeli universities have been complicit in the apartheid system and are an integral part of it."

The academic boycott of Israel supports human rights | Daily Sundial


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are Israel used WP as an offensive weapon to deliberately burn to death civilians and children with.
> 
> A reason to Boycott Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> WP is not a tactical or strategic weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a prevarication. A sneaky, cowardly lie.
Click to expand...


She keeps on spamming the same stuff.  Meanwhile, dozens of Christian students were killed the other day in Nigeria, and she conveniently closes her eyes to this even though she is trying to fake everyone out that she is a good Christian woman.

Not only that, but in the news today was ..........

Somali terror group Al-Shabaab told Al-Jazeera that it wouldnt be negotiating with the government and would continue its quest to kill anyone who supports the Christians.

Does Mrs. Sherri ever speak up for the Christians when they have been murdered or threatened by the Muslims?


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The academic boycott of Israel supports human rights
> 
> . *In 2004, Desmond Tutu wrote:
> 
> The end of apartheid stands as one of the crowning accomplishments of the past century, but we would not have succeeded without the help of international pressure- in particular, the divestment movement of the 1980s. Over the past six months, a similar movement has taken shape, this time aiming at an end to the Israeli occupation.
> 
> "In 2005, the Palestinian civil society issued a*call for BDS*until Israel complies with international law and universal principles of human rights. *The world responded. *Leaders of the BDS actions include Jews, Palestinians, and Nobel Peace Prize Laureates. One strand of the BDS strategy is the academic boycott of Israel. *The academic boycott does not violate academic freedoms of individual scholars. It targets Israeli academic institutions. *Israeli universities have been complicit in the apartheid system and are an integral part of it."
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel supports human rights | Daily Sundial



And the Rev. Hedding who lives in Israel and who fought apartheid in South Africa said he would tell Tutu a thing or two if they were ever face to face.  If Mrs. Sherri is so concerned with human rights,  you would think she wouyld be organizing something to boycott the countries who harass and murder people because of their religious beliefs as well as destroy their houses of worship.  However, it is very evident that if the Jews are not involved so that she can blame them, she doesn't care what goes on to people of different faiths in other countries.


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are Israel used WP as an offensive weapon to deliberately burn to death civilians and children with.
> 
> A reason to Boycott Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a prevarication. A sneaky, cowardly lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She keeps on spamming the same stuff.  Meanwhile, dozens of Christian students were killed the other day in Nigeria, and she conveniently closes her eyes to this even though she is trying to fake everyone out that she is a good Christian woman.
> 
> Not only that, but in the news today was ..........
> 
> Somali terror group Al-Shabaab told Al-Jazeera that it wouldnt be negotiating with the government and would continue its quest to kill anyone who supports the Christians.
> 
> Does Mrs. Sherri ever speak up for the Christians when they have been murdered or threatened by the Muslims?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a prevarication. A sneaky, cowardly lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She keeps on spamming the same stuff.  Meanwhile, dozens of Christian students were killed the other day in Nigeria, and she conveniently closes her eyes to this even though she is trying to fake everyone out that she is a good Christian woman.
> 
> Not only that, but in the news today was ..........
> 
> Somali terror group Al-Shabaab told Al-Jazeera that it wouldnt be negotiating with the government and would continue its quest to kill anyone who supports the Christians.
> 
> Does Mrs. Sherri ever speak up for the Christians when they have been murdered or threatened by the Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Do you think she could be a secret Muslim and not really a Christian anymore?


----------



## Ropey

Then Boycott SherriMunnerlyn.


----------



## Sally

Ropey said:


> Then Boycott SherriMunnerlyn.



You're probably right, Ropey.  However, I think we should also look for the country of origin when we buy products and make sure that they aren't made in countries that have no tolerance for the religion of others, not even when it comes to Muslims of different sects.  Should we buy clothing items from Pakistan, for example, when the Sunnis there are blowing up the Shia and Ahmadis and the blood runs down the streets?


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> She keeps on spamming the same stuff.  Meanwhile, dozens of Christian students were killed the other day in Nigeria, and she conveniently closes her eyes to this even though she is trying to fake everyone out that she is a good Christian woman.
> 
> Not only that, but in the news today was ..........
> 
> Somali terror group Al-Shabaab told Al-Jazeera that it wouldnt be negotiating with the government and would continue its quest to kill anyone who supports the Christians.
> 
> Does Mrs. Sherri ever speak up for the Christians when they have been murdered or threatened by the Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think she could be a secret Muslim and not really a Christian anymore?
Click to expand...

That's a tough question.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Luxembourg pension fund boycots major Israeli banks
> 
> Published today 21:43
> 
> BETHLEHEM (Maan)  Luxembourgs general pension fund has decided to boycott five major Israeli banks and a number of major Israeli investment companies over their involvement in supporting construction in illegal settlements in the West Bank, according to the Hebrew-language news site Walla.
> 
> In a report published Tuesday, Walla news highlighted that names of the Israeli banks and companies appeared on a list banned by the Fond De Compensation last updated on Nov. 15, 2013. The list, titled on the FDC website as "Exclusion List," included 60 international banks and companies which FDC decided to boycott over human rights violations.*
> 
> Luxembourg pension fund boycots major Israeli banks | Maan News Agency








 Good it will mean more for those that don't boycott them, only their pensioners will lose out with a dramatic drop in revenue. When that happens the people will demand that the Pension fund pay out what it promised or they will cast their votes against the current committee.

 But who were the other 55 institutions boycotted by the pension fund, which countries were they from ?


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Facts are Israel used WP as an offensive weapon to deliberately burn to death civilians and children with.
> 
> A reason to Boycott Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycotting Israel involves taking the life of noone, while Zionists, Sallys friends, deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorus.
> 
> And I have no friends killing anyone anywhere.
> 
> I listened to a Jewish UK Parliamentarian who led a delegation to Gaza of EU Parliamentarians say a year after Cast Lead, in locales Israel used white phosphorus chemical weapons , there was still smoke shouldering from the chemical attacks a year after Cast Lead.
> 
> 
> 
> WP is not a tactical or strategic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






 Care to check and see just which side used it as a weapon, and come back and let the board know that you now hate the palestinians


----------



## Ropey

Sally said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then Boycott SherriMunnerlyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right, Ropey.  However, I think we should also look for the country of origin when we buy products and make sure that they aren't made in countries that have no tolerance for the religion of others, not even when it comes to Muslims of different sects.  Should we buy clothing items from Pakistan, for example, when the Sunnis there are blowing up the Shia and Ahmadis and the blood runs down the streets?
Click to expand...


At this point in time, the tide is changing. Islamic Terrorism is more easily understood after  the Boston bombing.

If we let the  ideologies of terror take hold in the heartland of Democracy AND Free Speech (HUGE AND) then we will reap those 'terror acts' from within.


----------



## Sally

Ropey said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then Boycott SherriMunnerlyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right, Ropey.  However, I think we should also look for the country of origin when we buy products and make sure that they aren't made in countries that have no tolerance for the religion of others, not even when it comes to Muslims of different sects.  Should we buy clothing items from Pakistan, for example, when the Sunnis there are blowing up the Shia and Ahmadis and the blood runs down the streets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point in time, the tide is changing. Islamic Terrorism is more easily understood after  the Boston bombing.
> 
> If we let the  ideologies of terror take hold in the heartland of Democracy AND Free Speech (HUGE AND) then we will reap those 'terror acts' from within.
Click to expand...


I am not talking about what happens in the U.S., Ropey, but about the countries where their products are imported here and yet in these countries there is no tolerance for religion, not even tolerance for Muslims of different sects.  As I am sure you are quite aware that those posters who are calling for a boycott on Israeli goods apparently have no problem with people being murdered in other countries, no matter what religion the murdered people might have been.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Apartheid nations carrying out  Apartheid actions!

AND reasons to Boycott Israel!

Look and see what this Apartheid nation called Israel does to the occupied indigenous people of Palestine!


Watch "Rain of Fire: Israel's Illegal Use of White Phosphorus On UN School in Gaza" on YouTube






Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are Israel used WP as an offensive weapon to deliberately burn to death civilians and children with.
> 
> A reason to Boycott Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> WP is not a tactical or strategic weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to check and see just which side used it as a weapon, and come back and let the board know that you now hate the palestinians
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

Sally said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right, Ropey.  However, I think we should also look for the country of origin when we buy products and make sure that they aren't made in countries that have no tolerance for the religion of others, not even when it comes to Muslims of different sects.  Should we buy clothing items from Pakistan, for example, when the Sunnis there are blowing up the Shia and Ahmadis and the blood runs down the streets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in time, the tide is changing. Islamic Terrorism is more easily understood after  the Boston bombing.
> 
> If we let the  ideologies of terror take hold in the heartland of Democracy AND Free Speech (HUGE AND) then we will reap those 'terror acts' from within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not talking about what happens in the U.S., Ropey, but about the countries where their products are imported here and yet in these countries there is no tolerance for religion, not even tolerance for Muslims of different sects.  As I am sure you are quite aware that those posters who are calling for a boycott on Israeli goods apparently have no problem with people being murdered in other countries, no matter what religion the murdered people might have been.
Click to expand...


I'm not concerned with posters calling for a boycott. It's laughable.

You should read the things they call for in the flame zone and still nothing is changed.  Let the boy-cotters boycott and let Israel find new avenues.

I know who I'm betting on.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Apartheid nations carrying out  Apartheid actions!
> 
> AND reasons to Boycott Israel!
> 
> Look and see what this Apartheid nation called Israel does to the occupied indigenous people of Palestine!
> 
> 
> Watch "Rain of Fire: Israel's Illegal Use of White Phosphorus On UN School in Gaza" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frmdu-Gqh8E&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are Israel used WP as an offensive weapon to deliberately burn to death civilians and children with.
> 
> A reason to Boycott Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to check and see just which side used it as a weapon, and come back and let the board know that you now hate the palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

SodaStream
NASDAQ: SODA
41.58   2.50 (6.40%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 12:40 PM EST on 02/26/14




Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$41.58	6.40%

30
3040506070
Feb 3, 2014: 35.34
Feb
FebJunOctFeb
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$38.95
Previous Close	$39.08
Daily Range	$38.90 - $42.09
52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
Market Cap	$867.8M
P/E Ratio	15.82
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	2,776,075
Average Daily Volume	2,429,037
Current FY EPS	$1.94


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid nations carrying out  Apartheid actions!
> 
> AND reasons to Boycott Israel!
> 
> Look and see what this Apartheid nation called Israel does to the occupied indigenous people of Palestine!
> 
> 
> Watch "Rain of Fire: Israel's Illegal Use of White Phosphorus On UN School in Gaza" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frmdu-Gqh8E&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to check and see just which side used it as a weapon, and come back and let the board know that you now hate the palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SodaStream
> NASDAQ: SODA
> 41.58   2.50 (6.40%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 12:40 PM EST on 02/26/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> Price & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> Recent Quotes
> SODA	$41.58	6.40%
> 
> 30
> 3040506070
> Feb 3, 2014: 35.34
> Feb
> FebJunOctFeb
> 1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y
> vs S&P 500
> Today's Open	$38.95
> Previous Close	$39.08
> Daily Range	$38.90 - $42.09
> 52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
> Market Cap	$867.8M
> P/E Ratio	15.82
> Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
> Volume	2,776,075
> Average Daily Volume	2,429,037
> Current FY EPS	$1.94
Click to expand...



Do you think that Mrs. Sherri thanked Scarlett for all her help?

A special thank you from Scarlett Johansson to YOU | Lana Melman | Ops & Blogs | The Times of Israel


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Apartheid nations carrying out  Apartheid actions!
> 
> AND reasons to Boycott Israel!
> 
> Look and see what this Apartheid nation called Israel does to the occupied indigenous people of Palestine!
> 
> 
> Watch "Rain of Fire: Israel's Illegal Use of White Phosphorus On UN School in Gaza" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frmdu-Gqh8E&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are Israel used WP as an offensive weapon to deliberately burn to death civilians and children with.
> 
> A reason to Boycott Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to check and see just which side used it as a weapon, and come back and let the board know that you now hate the palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







 Was that you at 53 seconds into the video dancing and clapping your hands in glee. No actual evidence that the explosions came from Israeli weapons when you look at the footage, so once again a biased report from an ANTI SEMITIC NAZI JEW HATING NGO .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israel even admits using White Phosphorous and human rights groups like HRW and Amnesty document it.

A nation that deliberately burns to death children with chemical weapons needs boycotting.

Boycott Israel until they end Occupation and Apartheid and comply with their obligations under intl law.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As part of Boycott Israel, here are 10 movies to Boycott.

IF a person with a conscience possesses any of them, it's time to toss them in a trash can or start a Bonfire.

I like the second option best. 

Burn baby burn!

Lost in Translation

Marvel's The Avengers

Ghost World

The Prestige

Match Point

The Man Who Wasn't There

Vicky Cristina Barcelona

Girl With a Pearl Earring

The Horse Whisperer

The Island


----------



## toastman

Lol so pathetic Sherri hahaha.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As part of Boycott Israel, here are 10 movies to Boycott.
> 
> IF a person with a conscience possesses any of them, it's time to toss them in a trash can or start a Bonfire.
> 
> I like the second option best.
> 
> Burn baby burn!
> 
> Lost in Translation
> 
> Marvel's The Avengers
> 
> Ghost World
> 
> The Prestige
> 
> Match Point
> 
> The Man Who Wasn't There
> 
> Vicky Cristina Barcelona
> 
> Girl With a Pearl Earring
> 
> The Horse Whisperer
> 
> The Island



Hey! What about the Shit Eaters? You forgot the Shit Eaters you imp of Satan!


----------



## RoccoR

Phoenall,  SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_

There is very little doubt that the ordnance used in  January 2009 (five years ago) was a "white phosphorus munition."  Both the forensic and direct observational evidence is consistent with a 155mm - Type M825A1, 116 Felt-Wedge airburst ejection projectile.  

And, it appears that both the Foreign Ministry and Court do not deny the event and have taken steps to limit further use. 



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid nations carrying out  Apartheid actions!
> 
> AND reasons to Boycott Israel!
> 
> Look and see what this Apartheid nation called Israel does to the occupied indigenous people of Palestine!
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to check and see just which side used it as a weapon, and come back and let the board know that you now hate the palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that you at 53 seconds into the video dancing and clapping your hands in glee. No actual evidence that the explosions came from Israeli weapons when you look at the footage, so once again a biased report from an ANTI SEMITIC NAZI JEW HATING NGO .
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

A couple points need to be made here.  Yes, it appears the event is as described.

This particular event is an isolated incident.  That is to say, that it had not occurred before and is unlikely to occur again, given the corrective action taken.

Not all decisions in the heat of a combat exchange are perfect.  There are humans behind decisions and they are subject to all the mistakes humans are prone to make.​
Secondly, you will note that there is an intent involved.  

"White phosphorus munitions" are not prohibited by law, or unlawful to use.  What is improper and unlawful is the use against the "apparent" target.  

You should notice that the American Advisor (correctly) observed two important points.

One, that the apparent target was a "protected" site.  Even if the site was used for hostile purposes, the end doesn't justify the means.  It was a very poor decision to target the school and adjacent residential area.  It did more harm than good.

Two, the "white phosphorus (WP) munition" is a most ineffective weapons against a rocket launch site.  The munition is not designed or intended to be used in that fashion.  For the type of target (rocket launch site) that Operation Cast Lead was intended to suppress, a Dual-Purpose Improved Conventional Munitions (DPICM) of a Type M483 (or similar) would have proved most effective.​
In some respects, it is probably better that the WP was used.  If a DPICM had been employed, there would have been a completely devastated area.  It would have been quite miraculous if the cameraman, or any of the others in the compound, would have survived the event; if a more appropriate munition were employed.  There certainly would have been a totally demolished school; not just burning felt wedges.  

Maybe there was a miracle in play. 

Given the number of responses to Hostile Arab-Palestinian (HoAP) attacks, there have been a surprisingly small number of such unfortunate events _(such as this)_; something worth actually considering.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As part of Boycott Israel, here are 10 movies to Boycott.
> 
> IF a person with a conscience possesses any of them, it's time to toss them in a trash can or start a Bonfire.
> 
> I like the second option best.
> 
> Burn baby burn!
> 
> Lost in Translation
> 
> Marvel's The Avengers
> 
> Ghost World
> 
> The Prestige
> 
> Match Point
> 
> The Man Who Wasn't There
> 
> Vicky Cristina Barcelona
> 
> Girl With a Pearl Earring
> 
> The Horse Whisperer
> 
> The Island




Why don't you get a life?  Don't you think that the readers can see right through you?  A person who turns a blind eye to what is happening in the other Middle Eastern countries and elsewhere where innocent people are being murdered right and left and only wants to obsess about Israel tells the readers all about you.  A person with a conscience is sick about innocent people being murdered because of their religious beliefs.  Evidently, since you are so quiet, you have no problem with this, no matter how much blood is running down the streets


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As part of Boycott Israel, here are 10 movies to Boycott.
> 
> IF a person with a conscience possesses any of them, it's time to toss them in a trash can or start a Bonfire.
> 
> I like the second option best.
> 
> Burn baby burn!
> 
> Lost in Translation
> 
> Marvel's The Avengers
> 
> Ghost World
> 
> The Prestige
> 
> Match Point
> 
> The Man Who Wasn't There
> 
> Vicky Cristina Barcelona
> 
> Girl With a Pearl Earring
> 
> The Horse Whisperer
> 
> The Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a life?  Don't you think that the readers can see right through you?  A person who turns a blind eye to what is happening in the other Middle Eastern countries and elsewhere where innocent people are being murdered right and left and only wants to obsess about Israel tells the readers all about you.  A person with a conscience is sick about innocent people being murdered because of their religious beliefs.  Evidently, since you are so quiet, you have no problem with this, no matter how much blood is running down the streets
Click to expand...


The other night, on NBC Nightly News, they showed a 5-year-old boy who's entire family had been wiped out in the Syrian Civil War.  My heart went out to him.  And it's happening right now, when the Gaza War was in 2006.


----------



## Sally

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As part of Boycott Israel, here are 10 movies to Boycott.
> 
> IF a person with a conscience possesses any of them, it's time to toss them in a trash can or start a Bonfire.
> 
> I like the second option best.
> 
> Burn baby burn!
> 
> Lost in Translation
> 
> Marvel's The Avengers
> 
> Ghost World
> 
> The Prestige
> 
> Match Point
> 
> The Man Who Wasn't There
> 
> Vicky Cristina Barcelona
> 
> Girl With a Pearl Earring
> 
> The Horse Whisperer
> 
> The Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a life?  Don't you think that the readers can see right through you?  A person who turns a blind eye to what is happening in the other Middle Eastern countries and elsewhere where innocent people are being murdered right and left and only wants to obsess about Israel tells the readers all about you.  A person with a conscience is sick about innocent people being murdered because of their religious beliefs.  Evidently, since you are so quiet, you have no problem with this, no matter how much blood is running down the streets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other night, on NBC Nightly News, they showed a 5-year-old boy who's entire family had been wiped out in the Syrian Civil War.  My heart went out to him.  And it's happening right now, when the Gaza War was in 2006.
Click to expand...


Mrs. Sherri is like an old worn out record player whose needle is broken and consequently plays the same thing over and over.  Since the Gaza War, tens of thousands of innocent people have been killed; and like the five-year old boy you mentioned whose entire family had been wiped out in Syria, there are probably plenty of orphans like him.  To Mrs. Sherri, these children are nothing because she can't blame the Jews.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel even admits using White Phosphorous and human rights groups like HRW and Amnesty document it.
> 
> A nation that deliberately burns to death children with chemical weapons needs boycotting.
> 
> Boycott Israel until they end Occupation and Apartheid and comply with their obligations under intl law.



The use was not illegal, and WP was used widely by gaza against Israel.
Israel said it would stop using smokescreens with WP last year.

Apartheid in Israel? Hardly. - Los Angeles Times

as for BDS....  UCLA students voted against it and UK supreme court ruled against the movement this last week


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Free Palestine! Israel uses illegal White Phosphorus bombs" on YouTube

Boycott Israel for all the continuing human rights abuses of Occupation by the Apartheid Regime!

White phosphorous used as an offensive weapon against a civilian population is unlawful.

And the user of white phosphorous on a widespread basis in Cast Lead  was Israel and the weapons were used against Palestinian civilians.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Testimony of a victim of a white phosphorous chemical weapons attack. She died from her injuries in an Egyptian hospital after giving this statement. 

Her daughter Farah, age 3, suffered third degree burns, and received treatment in the US for her injuries after her mother's death. 

Boycott Israel for this practice of attacking civilians with chemical weapons. 

"Around 4 P.M. the next day [4 January], when all the family was in the house, the army started to shell our area. A few minutes later, shells landed on our house. Fire broke out in the house and several members of the family burned to death: my father-in-law, his baby daughter Shahd, and three of his sons - &#8216;Abd a-Rahim, Zeid and Hamzah.Ghada Riad Rajab Abu Halima, 21, married with two children, resident of Beit Lahiya, Gaza Strip. Testimony was given to Muhammad Sabah at a-Shifaa Hospital on 9 January 2009Testimony: Members of Abu Halima family killed and burned in army's bombing of their house, 3 January 2009On 29 March, ten weeks after giving her testimony to B'Tselem, Ghada Abu Halima died in an Egyptian hospital from injuries she suffered when struck by the white phosphorous.

Testimony of Ghada Riad Rajab Abu Halima | B'Tselem


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Testimony of a victim of a white phosphorous chemical weapons attack. She died from her injuries in an Egyptian hospital after giving this statement.
> 
> Her daughter Farah, age 3, suffered third degree burns, and received treatment in the US for her injuries after her mother's death.
> 
> Boycott Israel for this practice of attacking civilians with chemical weapons.
> 
> "Around 4 P.M. the next day [4 January], when all the family was in the house, the army started to shell our area. A few minutes later, shells landed on our house. Fire broke out in the house and several members of the family burned to death: my father-in-law, his baby daughter Shahd, and three of his sons - Abd a-Rahim, Zeid and Hamzah.Ghada Riad Rajab Abu Halima, 21, married with two children, resident of Beit Lahiya, Gaza Strip. Testimony was given to Muhammad Sabah at a-Shifaa Hospital on 9 January 2009Testimony: Members of Abu Halima family killed and burned in army's bombing of their house, 3 January 2009On 29 March, ten weeks after giving her testimony to B'Tselem, Ghada Abu Halima died in an Egyptian hospital from injuries she suffered when struck by the white phosphorous.
> 
> Testimony of Ghada Riad Rajab Abu Halima | B'Tselem




What happened in Gaza happened several years back.  In the last week alone, have you any idea of how many innocent people your friends have killed?  Or don't you care about these people because your main purpose here is to blame Israel and the Jews.  Your friends could kill thousands of people in one day, and you would be right back to the old Gaza incident.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sally said:


> What happened in Gaza happened several years back.  In the last week alone, have you any idea of how many innocent people your friends have killed?  Or don't you care about these people because your main purpose here is to blame Israel and the Jews.  Your friends could kill thousands of people in one day, and you would be right back to the old Gaza incident.


Because the Gaza incident actually happened.  People actually died from actual Israeli bombs which constituted actual war crimes.

It's not like that hypothetical bullshit you keep pushing.

You do everything you can to change the subject, even when Israel is as guilty as sin.


----------



## Sally

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in Gaza happened several years back.  In the last week alone, have you any idea of how many innocent people your friends have killed?  Or don't you care about these people because your main purpose here is to blame Israel and the Jews.  Your friends could kill thousands of people in one day, and you would be right back to the old Gaza incident.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Gaza incident actually happened.  People actually died from actual Israeli bombs which constituted actual war crimes.
> 
> It's not like that hypothetical bullshit you keep pushing.
> 
> You do everything you can to change the subject, even when Israel is as guilty as sin.
Click to expand...


Billy, himself, doesn't care about the thousands and thousands of innocent people who have died since the Gaza incident.  He is only interested in blaming the Israelis and Jews for something, and the dead bodies in other Middle East countries don't count at all for him.  You know what you can do with your b.s., Billy the Loser.  I think anyone with a head on their shoulders realizes what you are all about so you really aren't kidding anyone.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sally said:


> Billy, himself, doesn't care about the thousands and thousands of innocent people who have died since the Gaza incident.


And neither do you, so cut the crap!




Sally said:


> He is only interested in blaming the Israelis and Jews for something,


Not "something", something they did.




Sally said:


> and the dead bodies in other Middle East countries don't count at all for him.


Not in this thread, little Miss Hijacker.



Sally said:


> You know what you can do with your b.s., Billy the Loser.


What?



Sally said:


> I think anyone with a head on their shoulders realizes what you are all about so you really aren't kidding anyone.


And what might that be, Twisted Sister?


----------



## Indeependent

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in Gaza happened several years back.  In the last week alone, have you any idea of how many innocent people your friends have killed?  Or don't you care about these people because your main purpose here is to blame Israel and the Jews.  Your friends could kill thousands of people in one day, and you would be right back to the old Gaza incident.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Gaza incident actually happened.  People actually died from actual Israeli bombs which constituted actual war crimes.
> 
> It's not like that hypothetical bullshit you keep pushing.
> 
> You do everything you can to change the subject, even when Israel is as guilty as sin.
Click to expand...


Actually, you are quite correct, and that's why so many soldiers and civilians die these days, both in combat and as "collateral" damage.
Post WWII saw the drawing of Politically Correct Rules of Engagement where nations are no longer allowed to simply pound their enemies into the Stone Age.

We see the unintended consequences of trying to make war "nice".


----------



## Sally

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billy, himself, doesn't care about the thousands and thousands of innocent people who have died since the Gaza incident.
> 
> 
> 
> And neither do you, so cut the crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is only interested in blaming the Israelis and Jews for something,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not "something", something they did.
> 
> 
> Not in this thread, little Miss Hijacker.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what you can do with your b.s., Billy the Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think anyone with a head on their shoulders realizes what you are all about so you really aren't kidding anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what might that be, Twisted Sister?
Click to expand...


The twisted one here is you, Billy, if you actually think you are fooling the readers.  Has anyone ever seen Billy mentioning and condemning what is happening in the other Middle East countries.  He has told us he went to Catholic school, but has anyone seen him saying anything about the Catholics being killed in the Middle East or any Muslim country?  He wants us to think he cares about the Palestinians, but has anyone seen him post anything about the dire conditions they were suffering under in this Syrian Civil War.  All Billy does is show up to blabber about the same stuff he has blabbered about a hundred times before.  I think the readers realize that if Billy can't blame the Israelis and the Jews in general, he actually has no interest in what is happening, no matter how many dead bodies are being piled up elsewhere.


----------



## Indeependent

Sally said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billy, himself, doesn't care about the thousands and thousands of innocent people who have died since the Gaza incident.
> 
> 
> 
> And neither do you, so cut the crap!
> 
> 
> Not "something", something they did.
> 
> 
> Not in this thread, little Miss Hijacker.
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think anyone with a head on their shoulders realizes what you are all about so you really aren't kidding anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what might that be, Twisted Sister?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The twisted one here is you, Billy, if you actually think you are fooling the readers.  Has anyone ever seen Billy mentioning and condemning what is happening in the other Middle East countries.  He has told us he went to Catholic school, but has anyone seen him saying anything about the Catholics being killed in the Middle East or any Muslim country?  He wants us to think he cares about the Palestinians, but has anyone seen him post anything about the dire conditions they were suffering under in this Syrian Civil War.  All Billy does is show up to blabber about the same stuff he has blabbered about a hundred times before.  I think the readers realize that if Billy can't blame the Israelis and the Jews in general, he actually has no interest in what is happening, no matter how many dead bodies are being piled up elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Sally, please relax...Billy's anxiety is a result of Israel's success.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sally said:


> He wants us to think he cares about the Palestinians


You're just making shit up!

I've said several times I don't give a shit about the Pals, yet you claim I do.

This isn't about me, you fucking whore!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The response to Israel and her unlawful attacks on civilians with chemical weapons is Boycott Israel.

Israel: Military to Stop Using Shells Containing Phosphorus

By ISABEL KERSHNER

The Israeli military said on Friday that it planned to remove shells containing phosphorus from active use within about a year.

April 27, 2013, Saturday

http://topics.nytimes.com/top/reference/timestopics/subjects/w/white_phosphorus/index.html


That does not justify Israel burning to death entire families with white phosphorous or all the  other atrocities against humanity APARTHEID Israel perpetrates. 

They used WP again in November of 2012 and I expect it's not the last  time Israel will use chemical weapons on children. 




ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As part of Boycott Israel, here are 10 movies to Boycott.
> 
> IF a person with a conscience possesses any of them, it's time to toss them in a trash can or start a Bonfire.
> 
> I like the second option best.
> 
> Burn baby burn!
> 
> Lost in Translation
> 
> Marvel's The Avengers
> 
> Ghost World
> 
> The Prestige
> 
> Match Point
> 
> The Man Who Wasn't There
> 
> Vicky Cristina Barcelona
> 
> Girl With a Pearl Earring
> 
> The Horse Whisperer
> 
> The Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a life?  Don't you think that the readers can see right through you?  A person who turns a blind eye to what is happening in the other Middle Eastern countries and elsewhere where innocent people are being murdered right and left and only wants to obsess about Israel tells the readers all about you.  A person with a conscience is sick about innocent people being murdered because of their religious beliefs.  Evidently, since you are so quiet, you have no problem with this, no matter how much blood is running down the streets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other night, on NBC Nightly News, they showed a 5-year-old boy who's entire family had been wiped out in the Syrian Civil War.  My heart went out to him.  And it's happening right now, when the Gaza War was in 2006.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants us to think he cares about the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> You're just making shit up!
> 
> I've said several times I don't give a shit about the Pals, yet you claim I do.
> 
> This isn't about me, you fucking whore!
Click to expand...


Speaking of whores, Billy, is your new job as a pimp down in Long Beach?  Since Mrs. Sherri liked your post, perhaps you can ask her if she knows any whores from her days out here in California.  If you don't care aout the Palestinians, why in the world are you posting on this forum unless you want to blame the Jews for something?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sally said:


> Speaking of whores, Billy, is your new job as a pimp down in Long Beach?  Since Mrs. Sherri liked your post, perhaps you can ask her if she knows any whores from her days out here in California.  If you don't care aout the Palestinians, why in the world are you posting on this forum unless you want to blame the Jews for something?


You always try to spin the argument into something it's not.

My job has nothing to do with this discussion.

But I will let you know, I'm thinking about taking up amateur gynecology.


----------



## Sally

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of whores, Billy, is your new job as a pimp down in Long Beach?  Since Mrs. Sherri liked your post, perhaps you can ask her if she knows any whores from her days out here in California.  If you don't care aout the Palestinians, why in the world are you posting on this forum unless you want to blame the Jews for something?
> 
> 
> 
> You always try to spin the argument into something it's not.
> 
> My job has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> But I will let you know, I'm thinking about taking up amateur gynecology.
Click to expand...


It certainly will be amateur because I don't think anyone here would think you have the smarts for medical school.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sally said:


> It certainly will be amateur because I don't think anyone here would think you have the smarts for medical school.


Who said anything about school?

I'm just going to put a sign outside.

Now get back on topic, you stupid bitch!


----------



## American_Jihad

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of whores, Billy, is your new job as a pimp down in Long Beach?  Since Mrs. Sherri liked your post, perhaps you can ask her if she knows any whores from her days out here in California.  If you don't care aout the Palestinians, why in the world are you posting on this forum unless you want to blame the Jews for something?
> 
> 
> 
> You always try to spin the argument into something it's not.
> 
> My job has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> But I will let you know, I'm thinking about taking up amateur gynecology.
Click to expand...


Loincloth, I thought you're type was frightened of that animal...


----------



## aris2chat

Britain's Observer issues correction: Israel did not use chemical weapons In Gaza | JPost | Israel News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What a beautiful Boycott Israel story this is!

Here we behold a UN agency urging neighboring nations of Israel to boycott illegal settlement products.




ESCWA urges Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products


[2/27/2014 5:03:31 PM]

[2/27/2014 5:03:31 PM]

Middle East Monitor- The executive secretary of the United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), Rima Khalaf, is urging both Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products. "Boycotting the settlement products will not hurt Arab countries, including the least advantaged like Egypt and Jordan," Khalaf stated on Tuesday.*

Speaking at a conference in Tunis, the UN official advised the Arab states, many of which are secretly importing goods from Israel, to at least boycott the settlement products, pointing out that "many European countries are already boycotting them."

ESCWA urges Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products | Main News | Ammon News


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What a beautiful Boycott Israel story this is!
> 
> Here we behold a UN agency urging neighboring nations of Israel to boycott illegal settlement products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESCWA urges Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products
> 
> 
> [2/27/2014 5:03:31 PM]
> 
> [2/27/2014 5:03:31 PM]
> 
> Middle East Monitor- The executive secretary of the United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), Rima Khalaf, is urging both Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products. "Boycotting the settlement products will not hurt Arab countries, including the least advantaged like Egypt and Jordan," Khalaf stated on Tuesday.*
> 
> Speaking at a conference in Tunis, the UN official advised the Arab states, many of which are secretly importing goods from Israel, to at least boycott the settlement products, pointing out that "many European countries are already boycotting them."
> 
> ESCWA urges Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products | Main News | Ammon News




Why, Mrs. Sherri, is this such a big surprise since even the Secretary General of the UN admitted that the UN was anti-Semitic (the same way you are).  Hmm, I wonder if the UN ever called for a boycott of the goods from those Muslim countries where people are being murdered for their religious beliefs.

I certainly hope that those salivating for a boycott like Mrs. Sherri never ever use anything coming out of Israel, be it some medical innovation or technilogical innovation, since they would be hypocrites using anything made by Jews since they hate them so much.


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants us to think he cares about the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> You're just making shit up!
> 
> I've said several times I don't give a shit about the Pals, yet you claim I do.
> 
> This isn't about me, you fucking whore!
Click to expand...


Stay classy loiny!

Btw, you know you're fucked up when Sherri thanks your posts LOL!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your statement is a lie.

And Israelis are the biggest Anti Semites in Palestine , with their hate for the Semitic indigenous Palestinian people, the evidence of this fact. 

This Israeli Anti Semitism is yet another reason to Boycott Israel!




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful Boycott Israel story this is!
> 
> Here we behold a UN agency urging neighboring nations of Israel to boycott illegal settlement products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESCWA urges Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products
> 
> 
> [2/27/2014 5:03:31 PM]
> 
> [2/27/2014 5:03:31 PM]
> 
> Middle East Monitor- The executive secretary of the United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), Rima Khalaf, is urging both Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products. "Boycotting the settlement products will not hurt Arab countries, including the least advantaged like Egypt and Jordan," Khalaf stated on Tuesday.*
> 
> Speaking at a conference in Tunis, the UN official advised the Arab states, many of which are secretly importing goods from Israel, to at least boycott the settlement products, pointing out that "many European countries are already boycotting them."
> 
> ESCWA urges Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products | Main News | Ammon News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Mrs. Sherri, is this such a big surprise since even the Secretary General of the UN admitted that the UN was anti-Semitic (the same way you are).  Hmm, I wonder if the UN ever called for a boycott of the goods from those Muslim countries where people are being murdered for their religious beliefs.
> 
> I certainly hope that those salivating for a boycott like Mrs. Sherri never ever use anything coming out of Israel, be it some medical innovation or technilogical innovation, since they would be hypocrites using anything made by Jews since they hate them so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your statement is a lie.
> 
> And Israelis are the biggest Anti Semites in Palestine , with their hate for the Semitic indigenous Palestinian people, the evidence of this fact.
> 
> This Israeli Anti Semitism is yet another reason to Boycott Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful Boycott Israel story this is!
> 
> Here we behold a UN agency urging neighboring nations of Israel to boycott illegal settlement products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESCWA urges Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products
> 
> 
> [2/27/2014 5:03:31 PM]
> 
> [2/27/2014 5:03:31 PM]
> 
> Middle East Monitor- The executive secretary of the United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA), Rima Khalaf, is urging both Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products. "Boycotting the settlement products will not hurt Arab countries, including the least advantaged like Egypt and Jordan," Khalaf stated on Tuesday.*
> 
> Speaking at a conference in Tunis, the UN official advised the Arab states, many of which are secretly importing goods from Israel, to at least boycott the settlement products, pointing out that "many European countries are already boycotting them."
> 
> ESCWA urges Egypt and Jordan to boycott Israeli settlement products | Main News | Ammon News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Mrs. Sherri, is this such a big surprise since even the Secretary General of the UN admitted that the UN was anti-Semitic (the same way you are).  Hmm, I wonder if the UN ever called for a boycott of the goods from those Muslim countries where people are being murdered for their religious beliefs.
> 
> I certainly hope that those salivating for a boycott like Mrs. Sherri never ever use anything coming out of Israel, be it some medical innovation or technilogical innovation, since they would be hypocrites using anything made by Jews since they hate them so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I think that most of us realize (except her fellow travelers of course) that the term anti-Semitism actually refers to the Jews and was coined by some German and has nothing at all to do with the Semitic people of the Middle East.  Meanwhile, the biggest haters seem to be your friends since they don't seem to have any problems murdering not only Christians, Buddhists, Hindus, etc. but even each other of different sects.  And this is of course reason to boycott those Muslim countries where people are murdered because of their religious beliefs.  We realize that Mrs. Sherri doesn't care how many innocent people are murdered by her friends because she can't blame the Jews for the atrocities her friends commit.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants us to think he cares about the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> You're just making shit up!
> 
> I've said several times I don't give a shit about the Pals, yet you claim I do.
> 
> This isn't about me, you fucking whore!
Click to expand...


Since you said that "you don't give a shit about the Palestinians", then you've made it perfectly clear that it's only about Jew-hatred.  Okey-dokey.

Just like Victory67 let out his true feelings that his opinions about the Mideast are really just about the Jews outlawing Christmas in American public schools.


----------



## Victory67

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Since you said that "you don't give a shit about the Palestinians", then you've made it perfectly clear that it's only about Jew-hatred.  Okey-dokey.
> 
> Just like Victory67 let out his true feelings that his opinions about the Mideast are really just about the Jews outlawing Christmas in American public schools.



You are a liar.

My concern is Israel's violation of human rights and spitting upon international law.

That's why I support a boycott of the settlements.


----------



## Sally

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants us to think he cares about the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> You're just making shit up!
> 
> I've said several times I don't give a shit about the Pals, yet you claim I do.
> 
> This isn't about me, you fucking whore!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you said that "you don't give a shit about the Palestinians", then you've made it perfectly clear that it's only about Jew-hatred.  Okey-dokey.
> 
> Just like Victory67 let out his true feelings that his opinions about the Mideast are really just about the Jews outlawing Christmas in American public schools.
Click to expand...



I don't think it is exactly that Victory67 is worried about Christmas being celebrated in American schools.  After all, Christmas has been celebrated in American schools for ages and ages; and both Christian and Jewish children would sing Christmas carols at school while in the countries of his brethren, Christians are being murdered for their faith.

We have to remember that under his previous appellation, Herr Weil Ich Weiss told us he was born in Gaza and left there as a toddler but that he has gone back there to visit.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you said that "you don't give a shit about the Palestinians", then you've made it perfectly clear that it's only about Jew-hatred.  Okey-dokey.
> 
> Just like Victory67 let out his true feelings that his opinions about the Mideast are really just about the Jews outlawing Christmas in American public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> My concern is Israel's violation of human rights and spitting upon international law.
> 
> That's why I support a boycott of the settlements.
Click to expand...


I was wondering why the settlements were suffering financially!


----------



## Indeependent

Sally said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just making shit up!
> 
> I've said several times I don't give a shit about the Pals, yet you claim I do.
> 
> This isn't about me, you fucking whore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you said that "you don't give a shit about the Palestinians", then you've made it perfectly clear that it's only about Jew-hatred.  Okey-dokey.
> 
> Just like Victory67 let out his true feelings that his opinions about the Mideast are really just about the Jews outlawing Christmas in American public schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have to remember that under his previous appellation, Herr Weil Ich Weiss told us he was born in Gaza and left there as a toddler but that he has gone back there to visit.
Click to expand...


It must be a nice place to visit.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> I don't think it is exactly that Victory67 is worried about Christmas being celebrated in American schools.  After all, Christmas has been celebrated in American schools for ages and ages; and both Christian and Jewish children would sing Christmas carols at school while in the countries of his brethren, Christians are being murdered for their faith.
> 
> We have to remember that under his previous appellation, *Herr Weil Ich Weiss *told us he was born in Gaza and left there as a toddler but that he has gone back there to visit.



What in world are you talking about?


----------



## Sally

Indeependent said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you said that "you don't give a shit about the Palestinians", then you've made it perfectly clear that it's only about Jew-hatred.  Okey-dokey.
> 
> Just like Victory67 let out his true feelings that his opinions about the Mideast are really just about the Jews outlawing Christmas in American public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to remember that under his previous appellation, Herr Weil Ich Weiss told us he was born in Gaza and left there as a toddler but that he has gone back there to visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be a nice place to visit.
Click to expand...


Maybe when he went back, he attended one of the Hamas summer camps.  Now that he is going on 19, he is probably getting too old to attend unless he gets an offer to come back as a camp counselor.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is exactly that Victory67 is worried about Christmas being celebrated in American schools.  After all, Christmas has been celebrated in American schools for ages and ages; and both Christian and Jewish children would sing Christmas carols at school while in the countries of his brethren, Christians are being murdered for their faith.
> 
> We have to remember that under his previous appellation, *Herr Weil Ich Weiss *told us he was born in Gaza and left there as a toddler but that he has gone back there to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in world are you talking about?
Click to expand...


The fact is that anybody can make up stories about you and those stories would have no less validity than your revisionist history.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> The fact is that anybody can make up stories about you and those stories would have no less validity than your revisionist history.



What history have I revised?


----------



## Sally

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is exactly that Victory67 is worried about Christmas being celebrated in American schools.  After all, Christmas has been celebrated in American schools for ages and ages; and both Christian and Jewish children would sing Christmas carols at school while in the countries of his brethren, Christians are being murdered for their faith.
> 
> We have to remember that under his previous appellation, *Herr Weil Ich Weiss *told us he was born in Gaza and left there as a toddler but that he has gone back there to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in world are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is that anybody can make up stories about you and those stories would have no less validity than your revisionist history.
Click to expand...



The thing is Herr Weil Ich Weiss knows what I am talking about, and I am not the only one who is on to him.  I love the way people can come back with different screen names and think they are fooling the readers.  However, if it makes him feel good that he thinks he is fooling all the readers, let him have at it.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> The thing is Herr Weil Ich Weiss knows what I am talking about, and I am not the only one who is on to him.  I love the way people can come back with different screen names and think they are fooling the readers.  However, if it makes him feel good that he thinks he is fooling all the readers, let him have at it.



You apparently think I'm some German kid from Gaza.

I don't know where you get such stupid ideas.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that anybody can make up stories about you and those stories would have no less validity than your revisionist history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What history have I revised?
Click to expand...


You have yet to respond to what sources of history you regard as valid.
For instance...
The Babylonian Conquest of the Land of Israel.
The Roman Conquest of the Land of Israel.

I don't expect you to respond.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is Herr Weil Ich Weiss knows what I am talking about, and I am not the only one who is on to him.  I love the way people can come back with different screen names and think they are fooling the readers.  However, if it makes him feel good that he thinks he is fooling all the readers, let him have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You apparently think I'm some German kid from Gaza.
> 
> I don't know where you get such stupid ideas.
Click to expand...


Now what would a German kid be doing in Gaza?  However, there are certainly lots of Muslims kids living in Gaza and no doubt plenty of Muslims kids from Gaza and the West Bank living in America now.  in fact, years ago a friend living in the area told me that some Palestinian youths desecrated some synagogue in White Plains, New York, and at their trial when the judge handled down the sentence, one of the fathers yelled out, "You might as well fly the flag of Israel over the courthouse."  An American father would be thinking up a good punishment for his kid if he did something like that and would not be blaming some foreign country.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> You have yet to respond to what sources of history you regard as valid.
> For instance...
> The Babylonian Conquest of the Land of Israel.
> The Roman Conquest of the Land of Israel.
> 
> I don't expect you to respond.



Oh, that's your beef?

I don't consider the Bible to be an accurate book of history so you call me a Revisionist?

You're so immature.   Its fools like you that make me want to boycott the settlements.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> Now what would a German kid be doing in Gaza?  However, there are certainly lots of Muslims kids living in Gaza and no doubt plenty of Muslims kids from Gaza and the West Bank living in America now.  in fact, years ago a friend living in the area told me that some Palestinian youths desecrated some synagogue in White Plains, New York, and at their trial when the judge handled down the sentence, one of the fathers yelled out, "You might as well fly the flag of Israel over the courthouse."  An American father would be thinking up a good punishment for his kid if he did something like that and would not be blaming some foreign country.



Get this through your tiny Cro-Magnon skull:  I'm not some whiny kid from Gaza.

I support boycotting the settlement products due to the Apartheid regime in the West Bank.

We cool now?


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what would a German kid be doing in Gaza?  However, there are certainly lots of Muslims kids living in Gaza and no doubt plenty of Muslims kids from Gaza and the West Bank living in America now.  in fact, years ago a friend living in the area told me that some Palestinian youths desecrated some synagogue in White Plains, New York, and at their trial when the judge handled down the sentence, one of the fathers yelled out, "You might as well fly the flag of Israel over the courthouse."  An American father would be thinking up a good punishment for his kid if he did something like that and would not be blaming some foreign country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get this through your tiny Cro-Magnon skull:  I'm not some whiny kid from Gaza.
> 
> I support boycotting the settlement products due to the Apartheid regime in the West Bank.
> 
> We cool now?
Click to expand...


Whatever you say, Kid.  Doesn't mean we have to believe you.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to respond to what sources of history you regard as valid.
> For instance...
> The Babylonian Conquest of the Land of Israel.
> The Roman Conquest of the Land of Israel.
> 
> I don't expect you to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's your beef?
> 
> I don't consider the Bible to be an accurate book of history so you call me a Revisionist?
> 
> You're so immature.   Its fools like you that make me want to boycott the settlements.
Click to expand...


You still have not responded as to what sources you deem to be reliable.
You, in fact, refer to 1948 as Ancient History, so what does that say concerning your view of history in general?
Are you saying there is a cut off date where there are NO reliable sources of history regarding ANY of Europe and Asia.

As it stands, you are a revisionist.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> You still have not responded as to what sources you deem to be reliable.
> You, in fact, refer to 1948 as Ancient History, so what does that say concerning your view of history in general?
> Are you saying there is a cut off date where there are NO reliable sources of history regarding ANY of Europe and Asia.
> 
> As it stands, you are a revisionist.



You are a liar.  I have never called events during 1948 "ancient history".

I should expect such dishonesty from a pig like you who called the Founding fathers of the State of Israel "self-hating Jews".

Its evil men like that make me want to boycott the settlements.  Their inspiration and system of Apartheid is because of people like you, who hate their fellow Jews in a Fascist manner


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what would a German kid be doing in Gaza?  However, there are certainly lots of Muslims kids living in Gaza and no doubt plenty of Muslims kids from Gaza and the West Bank living in America now.  in fact, years ago a friend living in the area told me that some Palestinian youths desecrated some synagogue in White Plains, New York, and at their trial when the judge handled down the sentence, one of the fathers yelled out, "You might as well fly the flag of Israel over the courthouse."  An American father would be thinking up a good punishment for his kid if he did something like that and would not be blaming some foreign country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get this through your tiny Cro-Magnon skull:  I'm not some whiny kid from Gaza.
> 
> I support boycotting the settlement products due to the Apartheid regime in the West Bank.
> 
> We cool now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you say, Kid.  Doesn't mean we have to believe you.
Click to expand...


I believe Victory in that regard.  They might be around the same age, but that kid from Gaza used to go on and on about how great his god Allah is.  I don't think Victory is that good of an actor, or is Schizoid or something, to have such a different personality.


----------



## Victory67

ForeverYoung436 said:


> I believe Victory in that regard.  They might be around the same age, but that kid from Gaza used to go on and on about how great his god Allah is.  I don't think Victory is that good of an actor, or is Schizoid or something, to have such a different personality.



I am not a Muslim, or 19, or from Gaza.  I'm flattered by such attention but its rather pathetic considering the content.

I however expect such idiocy from Zionists.  Their idiocy explains their Apartheid behavior in the West Bank, which is the basis for the call to boycott settlement products.

So keep it up.  It vindicates my POV.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Victory in that regard.  They might be around the same age, but that kid from Gaza used to go on and on about how great his god Allah is.  I don't think Victory is that good of an actor, or is Schizoid or something, to have such a different personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Muslim, or 19, or from Gaza.  I'm flattered by such attention but its rather pathetic considering the content.
> 
> I however expect such idiocy from Zionists.  Their idiocy explains their Apartheid behavior in the West Bank, which is the basis for the call to boycott settlement products.
> 
> So keep it up.  It vindicates my POV.
Click to expand...


Maybe you would also like to tell us about the apartheid behavior of the Muslims.  After all, you have had your chance to condemn what they are doing to innocent people in other Muslim countries, or perhaps you are only here to blame the "Zionists," and all the dead bodies in the Middle East and other Muslim lands are nothing to you.  Actually, when posters just go around criticizing Israel and the Jews and never mention what is happening elsewhere, it vindicates many of the other readers POV about these posters.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> Maybe you would also like to tell us about the apartheid behavior of the Muslims.  After all, you have had your chance to condemn what they are doing to innocent people in other Muslim countries, or perhaps you are only here to blame the "Zionists," and all the dead bodies in the Middle East and other Muslim lands are nothing to you.  Actually, when posters just go around criticizing Israel and the Jews and never mention what is happening elsewhere, it vindicates many of the other readers POV about these posters.



Once the Palestinians actually have their own state, we can talk about their Apartheid policies.

Before the Jews had a state, they only bought land for Jews.  Their goal was a homeland for Jews, and no one else.  Just as the Palestinians are working on today.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you would also like to tell us about the apartheid behavior of the Muslims.  After all, you have had your chance to condemn what they are doing to innocent people in other Muslim countries, or perhaps you are only here to blame the "Zionists," and all the dead bodies in the Middle East and other Muslim lands are nothing to you.  Actually, when posters just go around criticizing Israel and the Jews and never mention what is happening elsewhere, it vindicates many of the other readers POV about these posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the Palestinians actually have their own state, we can talk about their Apartheid policies.
> 
> Before the Jews had a state, they only bought land for Jews.  Their goal was a homeland for Jews, and no one else.  Just as the Palestinians are working on today.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians actually have their own state today?  Gee, and here I thought they were working on having one.  You had better get Hamas and Fatah together so that they can govern this new state accordingly.  

Meanwhile, of course, when you had your chance on another forum, I have never seen you condemn what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  Is there any reason for this?  After all, so many innocent people are being killed in the name of a religion.  Surely such a humanitarian young guy as you cares about what is happening.  Say if the Jews have a homeland only for Jews, can they tell the Palestinians to leave and go to their new state since this new state is supposed to be Jew free?


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> The Palestinians actually have their own state today?  Gee, and here I thought they were working on having one.  You had better get Hamas and Fatah together so that they can govern this new state accordingly.
> 
> Meanwhile, of course, when you had your chance on another forum, I have never seen you condemn what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  Is there any reason for this?  After all, so many innocent people are being killed in the name of a religion.  Surely such a humanitarian young guy as you cares about what is happening.  Say if the Jews have a homeland only for Jews, can they tell the Palestinians to leave and go to their new state since this new state is supposed to be Jew free?



Idiot, I never said the Palestinians already have their own state.  I said that before the Jews had a state, they only bought land and settled Jews.  Just as the Palestinians today only work towards the interested of Palestinians.  Once they have their own state, you can accuse them of Apartheid, and boycott them.  Just as we should today boycott Israel's Apartheid settlements.

God you guys are dumb.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> You're right.



Of course I am.   Israel's Apartheid settlements should be boycotted.  I am glad you agree.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am.   Israel's Apartheid settlements should be boycotted.  I am glad you agree.
Click to expand...


Naturally, you don't think that those countries where people are being murdered for their beliefs shoukd be boycotted.  It is much more important to boycott Israel no matter how many dead bodies are lying in the streets of other countries.  I got it.


----------



## RoccoR

Victory67,  _et al,_

Israel doesn't have any "Apartheid settlements."



Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am.   Israel's Apartheid settlements should be boycotted.  I am glad you agree.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

While the development of the settlements are ill advised, and controversial, they fall under the conditions of Article V, Oslo I Accords (Permanent Status Negotiations) and Article XII, XVII and XXXI of the Oslo II Accords _( Agreement, "the Settlements" means, in the West Bank - the settlements in Area C; and in the Gaza Strip - the Gush Katif and Erez settlement areas, as well as the other settlements in the Gaza Strip, as shown on attached map No. 2.)_.

IF there was ever a claim of "Apartheid" or "Ethnic Cleansing" --- it obviously was handled by the Palestinians by the Accords.



			
				OSLO II Accords said:
			
		

> *ARTICLE XXI - Settlement of Differences and Disputes*
> 
> Any difference relating to the application of this Agreement shall be referred to the appropriate coordination and cooperation mechanism established under this Agreement. The provisions of Article XV of the DOP shall apply to any such difference which is not settled through the appropriate coordination and cooperation mechanism, namely:
> 
> 1. Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Agreement or any related agreements pertaining to the interim shall be settled through the Liaison Committee.
> 
> 2. Disputes which cannot be settled by negotiations may be settled by a mechanism of conciliation to be agreed between the Parties.
> 
> 3. The Parties may agree to submit to arbitration disputes relating to the interim period, which cannot be settled through conciliation. To this end, upon the agreement of both Parties, the Parties will establish an Arbitration Committee.​
> *SOURCE:* A/51/889  S/1997/357  5 May 1997



The threat of Genocide (by the Palestinians) is already a matter of record with the UN.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Victory67

RoccoR said:


> Victory67,
> Israel doesn't have any "Apartheid settlements."



The settlements are in Occupied Territory.

The settlements wee built on confiscated private property, which cannot be used for civilian settlements, and state land, which must be used for the good of all inhabitants in an Occupied Territory.

There are seperate roads, seperate schools, seperate infrastructure for different nationalities within the same territory.

There are seperate rules for confiscating land from people of different nationalities.

There are seperate rules for building permits for people of different nationalities.

Palestinians are forbidden from returning to their homes in the West Bank, which is a clear example of Apartheid.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have not responded as to what sources you deem to be reliable.
> You, in fact, refer to 1948 as Ancient History, so what does that say concerning your view of history in general?
> Are you saying there is a cut off date where there are NO reliable sources of history regarding ANY of Europe and Asia.
> 
> As it stands, you are a revisionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  I have never called events during 1948 "ancient history".
> 
> I should expect such dishonesty from a pig like you who called the Founding fathers of the State of Israel "self-hating Jews".
> 
> Its evil men like that make me want to boycott the settlements.  Their inspiration and system of Apartheid is because of people like you, who hate their fellow Jews in a Fascist manner
Click to expand...


About 2 or 3 weeks ago I brought up (ye Gads!, the NERVE of me) the 1948 war and it's associated ramifications vis-à-vis the West Bank Jordanians.
You dismissed the 1948 War, quite adamantly so, as Ancient History.

Perhaps you should put some thought into the ramifications of your postings.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> About 2 or 3 weeks ago I brought up (ye Gads!, the NERVE of me) the 1948 war and it's associated ramifications vis-à-vis the West Bank Jordanians.
> You dismissed the 1948 War, quite adamantly so, as Ancient History.
> 
> Perhaps you should put some thought into the ramifications of your postings.



You are a liar.  I never called any events of the 20th century "ancient history".

Your lies is why people want to boycott Israel.  Its because Israelis like you lie about the Apartheid regime in the West Bank, which justifies boycott.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you said that "you don't give a shit about the Palestinians", then you've made it perfectly clear that it's only about Jew-hatred.  Okey-dokey.
> 
> Just like Victory67 let out his true feelings that his opinions about the Mideast are really just about the Jews outlawing Christmas in American public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> My concern is Israel's violation of human rights and spitting upon international law.
> 
> That's why I support a boycott of the settlements.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAViBA0Xet8&feature=player_embedded]Human Rights Violations in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Victory67

aris2chat said:


> Human Rights Violations in Gaza - YouTube



"45 internet cafes were shutdown by Hamas".


LOL!!!!!!!      Oh the humanity!!!!!!!


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Violations in Gaza - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "45 internet cafes were shutdown by Hamas".
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!      Oh the humanity!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


The favorite video was...How to make a bomb at home


----------



## aris2chat

Religious ethnic cleansing by palestinians

https://m.facebook.com/notes/gplane...lease-share-the-hidden-truth/606938269353741/
The day in which there will be no more Christian Arabs in the Palestinian authority is getting close, and according to estimates there are only a few tens of thousands left. In the day to day of the Hamas, Salafis and the Jihad, they have no existence, and they migrate, many to South America, where they already have large communities. 

In Hamas's Gaza, out of 2,500 Christians there are only few hundreds left, the rest have escaped or have been forced to become Muslims. If one day there will be an independent "Palestinian" territory, the Christians will be the first to pay the price, especially after the Salafis will start to take over the control there, and it is only a matter of time, as it is in the entire Middle East.

The Christian were promoted at the National Arab Movement, they were the leaders of the Pan-Arab movement; with the Hamas they were tolerated, but the Salafis are brutally exterminating them. In the Shari'a ruled state, the Christians have no place.


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> Religious ethnic cleansing by palestinians
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/notes/gplane...lease-share-the-hidden-truth/606938269353741/
> The day in which there will be no more Christian Arabs in the Palestinian authority is getting close, and according to estimates there are only a few tens of thousands left. In the day to day of the Hamas, Salafis and the Jihad, they have no existence, and they migrate, many to South America, where they already have large communities.
> 
> In Hamas's Gaza, out of 2,500 Christians there are only few hundreds left, the rest have escaped or have been forced to become Muslims. If one day there will be an independent "Palestinian" territory, the Christians will be the first to pay the price, especially after the Salafis will start to take over the control there, and it is only a matter of time, as it is in the entire Middle East.
> 
> The Christian were promoted at the National Arab Movement, they were the leaders of the Pan-Arab movement; with the Hamas they were tolerated, but the Salafis are brutally exterminating them. In the Shari'a ruled state, the Christians have no place.


There Is No Persecution Of Christians In Gaza
~~SherriMuffinpan


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "AIPAC Policy Conference 2014" on YouTube

BOYCOTT ISRAEL!

The 24/7 nonstop human rights abuses of Occupation and Apartheid are the reason to Boycott Israel!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "AIPAC Policy Conference 2014" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBsePXQmMGI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> BOYCOTT ISRAEL!
> 
> The 24/7 nonstop human rights abuses of Occupation and Apartheid are the reason to Boycott Israel!



Good morning SherriKKKins.  Ready for a bright brand new day of hateful spewing and lies?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Israel/Gaza: Operation Cast Lead: 22 days of death and destruction  || Amnesty International Canada" on YouTube


APARTHEID military operations documented!

REASONS to Boycott Israel!

Cast Lead: Apartheid military operations kill 344 children, deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorus chemical weapons, blow away children holding white flags, attack civilians in their homes, use civilians as human shields  etc.







aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you said that "you don't give a shit about the Palestinians", then you've made it perfectly clear that it's only about Jew-hatred.  Okey-dokey.
> 
> Just like Victory67 let out his true feelings that his opinions about the Mideast are really just about the Jews outlawing Christmas in American public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> My concern is Israel's violation of human rights and spitting upon international law.
> 
> That's why I support a boycott of the settlements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAViBA0Xet8&feature=player_embedded]Human Rights Violations in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "AIPAC Policy Conference 2014" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBsePXQmMGI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> BOYCOTT ISRAEL!
> 
> The 24/7 nonstop human rights abuses of Occupation and Apartheid are the reason to Boycott Israel!



Poor case of dubbing.  just try and follow the lips, it does not match

too funny

so where did you find this laughable clip?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Surely you can't be saying Israel commits apartheid in Gaza.   



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Israel/Gaza: Operation Cast Lead: 22 days of death and destruction  || Amnesty International Canada" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xvBMBOUpDE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> APARTHEID military operations documented!
> 
> REASONS to Boycott Israel!
> 
> Cast Lead: Apartheid military operations kill 344 children, deliberately burn to death children with white phosphorus chemical weapons, blow away children holding white flags, attack civilians in their homes, use civilians as human shields  etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> My concern is Israel's violation of human rights and spitting upon international law.
> 
> That's why I support a boycott of the settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAViBA0Xet8&feature=player_embedded]Human Rights Violations in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

The real link to the conference
Autoplay AIPAC Player for Public site


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "AIPAC Policy Conference 2014" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBsePXQmMGI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> BOYCOTT ISRAEL!
> 
> The 24/7 nonstop human rights abuses of Occupation and Apartheid are the reason to Boycott Israel!



you are either a sucker to believe this video, truly mentally challenged or complicit in spreading lies and propaganda.

Please stop posting lies.  It wold have been easy enough to pull up the real video instead of this nonsense.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Using human shields is a war crime SherriKKKins.  Please get that into your head.


----------



## P F Tinmore

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "AIPAC Policy Conference 2014" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBsePXQmMGI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> BOYCOTT ISRAEL!
> 
> The 24/7 nonstop human rights abuses of Occupation and Apartheid are the reason to Boycott Israel!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

P F Tinmore said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "AIPAC Policy Conference 2014" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBsePXQmMGI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> BOYCOTT ISRAEL!
> 
> The 24/7 nonstop human rights abuses of Occupation and Apartheid are the reason to Boycott Israel!
Click to expand...


Ignorant fuckers don't even know the country has been called Israel since 1948.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/...leSe·mit·ic***(s&#601;-m&#301;t&#8242;&#301;k)

The word Semitic as an adjective. 

"1.*Of or relating to the Semites or their languages or cultures.

2.*Of, relating to, or constituting a subgroup of the Afro-Asiatic language group that includes Arabic, Hebrew, Amharic, and Aramaic."

The word Semitic as a noun.

"1.*The Semitic languages.

2.*Any one of the Semitic languages."

The fact is Palestinian indigenous  Arab people are Semitic peoples

CAN Sally handle these facts?

BOYCOTT ISRAEL FOR ISRAEL  ANTI SEMITISM!






Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is a lie.
> 
> And Israelis are the biggest Anti Semites in Palestine , with their hate for the Semitic indigenous Palestinian people, the evidence of this fact.
> 
> This Israeli Anti Semitism is yet another reason to Boycott Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Mrs. Sherri, is this such a big surprise since even the Secretary General of the UN admitted that the UN was anti-Semitic (the same way you are).  Hmm, I wonder if the UN ever called for a boycott of the goods from those Muslim countries where people are being murdered for their religious beliefs.
> 
> I certainly hope that those salivating for a boycott like Mrs. Sherri never ever use anything coming out of Israel, be it some medical innovation or technilogical innovation, since they would be hypocrites using anything made by Jews since they hate them so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that most of us realize (except her fellow travelers of course) that the term anti-Semitism actually refers to the Jews and was coined by some German and has nothing at all to do with the Semitic people of the Middle East.  Meanwhile, the biggest haters seem to be your friends since they don't seem to have any problems murdering not only Christians, Buddhists, Hindus, etc. but even each other of different sects.  And this is of course reason to boycott those Muslim countries where people are murdered because of their religious beliefs.  We realize that Mrs. Sherri doesn't care how many innocent people are murdered by her friends because she can't blame the Jews for the atrocities her friends commit.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sweet_Caroline said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "AIPAC Policy Conference 2014" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBsePXQmMGI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> BOYCOTT ISRAEL!
> 
> The 24/7 nonstop human rights abuses of Occupation and Apartheid are the reason to Boycott Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorant fuckers don't even know the country has been called Israel since 1948.
Click to expand...


Not by everybody.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7pU5aZmYbM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant fuckers don't even know the country has been called Israel since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not by everybody.
Click to expand...


Well yes, but we all know those who call it Palestine are not only ignorant of the fact that the country was renamed Israel in 1948, but the people who still call it Palestine have an agenda that is hateful to the Jews trying to wipe out the fact that Israel was designated by the United Nations (and the League of Nations before it), as a Jewish country.


----------



## Phoenall

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> watch "aipac policy conference 2014" on youtube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbsepxqmmgi&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> boycott israel!
> 
> The 24/7 nonstop human rights abuses of occupation and apartheid are the reason to boycott israel!






* why*


----------



## Phoenall

Anti Semitism is the racist abuse of Jews and Israel as defined by the UN and International Law.






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Semitic peopleSeï¿½mitï¿½ic***(s - definition of Semitic peopleSeï¿½mitï¿½ic***(s by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.)
> 
> The word Semitic as an adjective.
> 
> "1.*Of or relating to the Semites or their languages or cultures.
> 
> 2.*Of, relating to, or constituting a subgroup of the Afro-Asiatic language group that includes Arabic, Hebrew, Amharic, and Aramaic."
> 
> The word Semitic as a noun.
> 
> "1.*The Semitic languages.
> 
> 2.*Any one of the Semitic languages."
> 
> The fact is Palestinian indigenous  Arab people are Semitic peoples
> 
> CAN Sally handle these facts?
> 
> BOYCOTT ISRAEL FOR ISRAEL  ANTI SEMITISM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is a lie.
> 
> And Israelis are the biggest Anti Semites in Palestine , with their hate for the Semitic indigenous Palestinian people, the evidence of this fact.
> 
> This Israeli Anti Semitism is yet another reason to Boycott Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that most of us realize (except her fellow travelers of course) that the term anti-Semitism actually refers to the Jews and was coined by some German and has nothing at all to do with the Semitic people of the Middle East.  Meanwhile, the biggest haters seem to be your friends since they don't seem to have any problems murdering not only Christians, Buddhists, Hindus, etc. but even each other of different sects.  And this is of course reason to boycott those Muslim countries where people are murdered because of their religious beliefs.  We realize that Mrs. Sherri doesn't care how many innocent people are murdered by her friends because she can't blame the Jews for the atrocities her friends commit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7pU5aZmYbM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant fuckers don't even know the country has been called Israel since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not by everybody.
Click to expand...






What do the illiterates call Israel then


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Semitic peopleSeï¿½mitï¿½ic***(s - definition of Semitic peopleSeï¿½mitï¿½ic***(s by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.)
> 
> The word Semitic as an adjective.
> 
> "1.*Of or relating to the Semites or their languages or cultures.
> 
> 2.*Of, relating to, or constituting a subgroup of the Afro-Asiatic language group that includes Arabic, Hebrew, Amharic, and Aramaic."
> 
> The word Semitic as a noun.
> 
> "1.*The Semitic languages.
> 
> 2.*Any one of the Semitic languages."
> 
> The fact is Palestinian indigenous  Arab people are Semitic peoples
> 
> CAN Sally handle these facts?
> 
> BOYCOTT ISRAEL FOR ISRAEL  ANTI SEMITISM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is a lie.
> 
> And Israelis are the biggest Anti Semites in Palestine , with their hate for the Semitic indigenous Palestinian people, the evidence of this fact.
> 
> This Israeli Anti Semitism is yet another reason to Boycott Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that most of us realize (except her fellow travelers of course) that the term anti-Semitism actually refers to the Jews and was coined by some German and has nothing at all to do with the Semitic people of the Middle East.  Meanwhile, the biggest haters seem to be your friends since they don't seem to have any problems murdering not only Christians, Buddhists, Hindus, etc. but even each other of different sects.  And this is of course reason to boycott those Muslim countries where people are murdered because of their religious beliefs.  We realize that Mrs. Sherri doesn't care how many innocent people are murdered by her friends because she can't blame the Jews for the atrocities her friends commit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Is the very mentally ill Mrs. Sherri unable or too busy to look up the origin of the word "anti-Semitism?"  Perhaps she doesn't want to waste a minute of her time from running around the Internet day and night (willing to give up sleep for her aim in life to get others to hate the Jews as much as she does) writing derogatory things against Israel and the Jews.

anti-Semitism -- Encyclopedia Britannica
www.britannica.com/EBchecked/.../anti-Semitis...* 
Cached 
Similar
Encyclopaedia Britannica
Loading...
The term anti-Semitism was coined in 1879 by the German agitator Wilhelm Marr to designate the anti-Jewish ...


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7pU5aZmYbM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant fuckers don't even know the country has been called Israel since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not by everybody.
Click to expand...


Just because people dont recognize Israel, does t mean its not there lol. 

People can call it what they want, but its still called Israel


----------



## montelatici

Sweet_Caroline said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant fuckers don't even know the country has been called Israel since 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not by everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes, but we all know those who call it Palestine are not only ignorant of the fact that the country was renamed Israel in 1948, but the people who still call it Palestine have an agenda that is hateful to the Jews trying to wipe out the fact that Israel was designated by the United Nations (and the League of Nations before it), as a Jewish country.
Click to expand...


Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, but we all know those who call it Palestine are not only ignorant of the fact that the country was renamed Israel in 1948, but the people who still call it Palestine have an agenda that is hateful to the Jews trying to wipe out the fact that Israel was designated by the United Nations (and the League of Nations before it), as a Jewish country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
Click to expand...

I don't give a rat's patootie who it harmed. Tough tittie.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, but we all know those who call it Palestine are not only ignorant of the fact that the country was renamed Israel in 1948, but the people who still call it Palestine have an agenda that is hateful to the Jews trying to wipe out the fact that Israel was designated by the United Nations (and the League of Nations before it), as a Jewish country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
Click to expand...


No Christian community was harmed by Jews.  On the contrary, Christians are persecuted in Gaza and those parts of the West Bank that the PA controls.


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, but we all know those who call it Palestine are not only ignorant of the fact that the country was renamed Israel in 1948, but the people who still call it Palestine have an agenda that is hateful to the Jews trying to wipe out the fact that Israel was designated by the United Nations (and the League of Nations before it), as a Jewish country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Christian community was harmed by Jews.  On the contrary, Christians are peresecuted in Gaza and those parts of the West Bank that the PA controls.
Click to expand...


A greater proportion of Christians were dispossessed by the Jews than the Muslims. The Christians owned more and better property and it was coveted by the Jews, hence they lost the most.  The Christians were by and large the wealthiest community in Palestine, so they more than the Muslims were able to flee and start anew elsewhere. 

The stones cry out movieHome | The stones cry out movie

Watch this movie and you will see how the Palestinian Christians have suffered at the hands of the Jews.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Christian community was harmed by Jews.  On the contrary, Christians are peresecuted in Gaza and those parts of the West Bank that the PA controls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A greater proportion of Christians were dispossessed by the Jews than the Muslims. The Christians owned more and better property and it was coveted by the Jews, hence they lost the most.  The Christians were by and large the wealthiest community in Palestine, so they more than the Muslims were able to flee and start anew elsewhere.
> 
> The stones cry out movieHome | The stones cry out movie
> 
> Watch this movie and you will see how the Palestinian Christians have suffered at the hands of the Jews.
Click to expand...

Israel belongs to the Jews so what's the beef?


----------



## aris2chat

and the mob was chased out by security at the station, all two (?) dozen of them.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

montelatici said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, but we all know those who call it Palestine are not only ignorant of the fact that the country was renamed Israel in 1948, but the people who still call it Palestine have an agenda that is hateful to the Jews trying to wipe out the fact that Israel was designated by the United Nations (and the League of Nations before it), as a Jewish country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
Click to expand...


UN Resolution 181 mentions "Jewish State" 30 times, not as you say Jewish homeland.


----------



## aris2chat

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Christian community was harmed by Jews.  On the contrary, Christians are peresecuted in Gaza and those parts of the West Bank that the PA controls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A greater proportion of Christians were dispossessed by the Jews than the Muslims. The Christians owned more and better property and it was coveted by the Jews, hence they lost the most.  The Christians were by and large the wealthiest community in Palestine, so they more than the Muslims were able to flee and start anew elsewhere.
> 
> The stones cry out movieHome | The stones cry out movie
> 
> Watch this movie and you will see how the Palestinian Christians have suffered at the hands of the Jews.
Click to expand...


10% of arabs in Israel are christian, 3% of palestinians are christian


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sweet_Caroline said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, but we all know those who call it Palestine are not only ignorant of the fact that the country was renamed Israel in 1948, but the people who still call it Palestine have an agenda that is hateful to the Jews trying to wipe out the fact that Israel was designated by the United Nations (and the League of Nations before it), as a Jewish country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 181 mentions "Jewish State" 30 times, not as you say Jewish homeland.
Click to expand...


Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.

It doesn't matter what it said.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 181 mentions "Jewish State" 30 times, not as you say Jewish homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
Click to expand...

That it mentioned Israel 30 times mattered whether it was implemented or not. Quit acting like a dumbass.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 181 mentions "Jewish State" 30 times, not as you say Jewish homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That it mentioned Israel 30 times mattered whether it was implemented or not. Quit acting like a dumbass.
Click to expand...


And the 1949 UN armistice agreements, that the Israeli government signed, do not mention Israel.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 181 mentions "Jewish State" 30 times, not as you say Jewish homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
Click to expand...


What about the links I have showed you several times that said that resolution 181 was used as a basis for the Palestinian DOI in 1988? And for Israel's DOI n


----------



## toastman

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 181 mentions "Jewish State" 30 times, not as you say Jewish homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That it mentioned Israel 30 times mattered whether it was implemented or not. Quit acting like a dumbass.
Click to expand...


Even when you prove him wrong with links, that literally say the exact opposite of what he said, he still peddles the same lie.


----------



## aris2chat

toastman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> That it mentioned Israel 30 times mattered whether it was implemented or not. Quit acting like a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even when you prove him wrong with links, that literally say the exact opposite of what he said, he still peddles the same lie.
Click to expand...


the UN recognizes Israel as a jewish state, so should the arab world, especially the palestinians.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> That it mentioned Israel 30 times mattered whether it was implemented or not. Quit acting like a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the 1949 UN armistice agreements, that the Israeli government signed, do not mention Israel.
Click to expand...


It says Israeli. 
So whats your point? Why do you always bring this up like it means something?


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> That it mentioned Israel 30 times mattered whether it was implemented or not. Quit acting like a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the 1949 UN armistice agreements, that the Israeli government signed, do not mention Israel.
Click to expand...


>>Israel-Jordan Armistice Agreement, 3 April 1949:
........12 articles, 6 direct mentions of Israel......
For and on behalf of the Government of the Hashemite Jordan Kingdom
Signed:
Colonel Ahmed Sudki El-Jundi
Lieutenant-Colonel Mohamed Maayte
For and on behalf of the Government of Israel
Signed:
Reuven Shiloah
Lieutenant-Colonel Moshe Dayan.<<

Do you bother to seek information before you start typing, or just decide what the truth is in your head?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, but we all know those who call it Palestine are not only ignorant of the fact that the country was renamed Israel in 1948, but the people who still call it Palestine have an agenda that is hateful to the Jews trying to wipe out the fact that Israel was designated by the United Nations (and the League of Nations before it), as a Jewish country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
Click to expand...






Only because they tried and failed to ethnically cleanse all the Jews from the M.E.   That was a failed attempt at real apartheid that backfired on them.

 But do explain the apartheid in place in gaza against the Christians that lived there. Why so many have came to Israel for their own safety ?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Christian community was harmed by Jews.  On the contrary, Christians are peresecuted in Gaza and those parts of the West Bank that the PA controls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A greater proportion of Christians were dispossessed by the Jews than the Muslims. The Christians owned more and better property and it was coveted by the Jews, hence they lost the most.  The Christians were by and large the wealthiest community in Palestine, so they more than the Muslims were able to flee and start anew elsewhere.
> 
> The stones cry out movieHome | The stones cry out movie
> 
> Watch this movie and you will see how the Palestinian Christians have suffered at the hands of the Jews.
Click to expand...





 Here is the awfull truth, it is Palestinian arab terrorists that are killing the Christians


Palestinian Christian Killed in Gaza

Palestine?s Christians Continue to Suffer Persecution | Christian News on Christian Today

Muslim Genocide of Christians throughout Middle East « Persecution News


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 181 mentions "Jewish State" 30 times, not as you say Jewish homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
Click to expand...






 It was an either/or resolution that set the scene under the mandate of what should happen. The Palestinians had their chance to another Islamic nation and blew it.  All you are doing is trying to deny the Jews and Christians of palesting their right to self determination so that the muslims can have all the world.


----------



## montelatici

"First of all, please stop denying us our name -- we are Palestinians. Secondly, we are systematically discriminated against by Israel. More than 20 Israeli laws favor Jews over Palestinian citizens of Israel. I grew up in a Christian family in Nazareth. My family had lived there for generations; I grew up with elders telling me stories of ancestors who heard in person the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth.
When I was 10, my family left Israel for Oregon (sponsored by relatives who lived in St. Helens) because of the oppression we faced as Christian Palestinians in the Jewish state. At the airport, I was taken away from my mom, who had no power to intercede, and placed in a small room, and there, terrified and humiliated, was strip-searched by an Israeli official. Such strip searches were common for Christian and Muslim "rightful citizens" of Israel; they still occur today."

Israel continues to persecute its Palestinian citizens | OregonLive.com


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> That it mentioned Israel 30 times mattered whether it was implemented or not. Quit acting like a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the 1949 UN armistice agreements, that the Israeli government signed, do not mention Israel.
Click to expand...




 But it does and it mentions Israel quite a few times

 The Egyptian forces besieged in the Faluja Pocket were allowed to return to Egypt with their weapons, and the area was handed over to* Israeli *military control

* Israel *withdrew its forces from 13 villages in Lebanese territory, which were occupied during the war.

 Jordan withdrew its forces from their front posts overlooking the Plain of Sharon. In return,* Israel *agreed to allow Jordanian forces to take over positions in the West Bank previously held by Iraqi forces.
Exchange of territorial control: *Israel* received control in the area known as Wadi Ara and the Little Triangle in exchange for territory in the southern hills of Hebron.

 The new military frontiers for *Israel*, as set by the agreements, encompassed about 78% of mandatory Palestine


----------



## Phoenall

aris2chat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it mentioned Israel 30 times mattered whether it was implemented or not. Quit acting like a dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when you prove him wrong with links, that literally say the exact opposite of what he said, he still peddles the same lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the UN recognizes Israel as a jewish state, so should the arab world, especially the palestinians.
Click to expand...





 I believe the arab league has recognised Israel and its right to exist as a Jewish nation, and told the P.A. to sit down and talk.


----------



## Phoenall

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it mentioned Israel 30 times mattered whether it was implemented or not. Quit acting like a dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 1949 UN armistice agreements, that the Israeli government signed, do not mention Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says Israeli.
> So whats your point? Why do you always bring this up like it means something?
Click to expand...





 Because he is paid to do so by his ISLAMONAZI masters.


----------



## laziale

yaw... not comment


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  _et al,_

Again, in desperation, you are merely re-writing history to fit a pro-Palestinian agenda.



P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Jewish country, read carefully.  It said a Jewish homeland that did not harm the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.  The creation of Israel certainly harmed the indigenous Christian and Muslim communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 181 mentions "Jewish State" 30 times, not as you say Jewish homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The successor government, in a open and public declaration, said:



			
				PALESTINE COMMISSION ADJOURNS SINE DIE said:
			
		

> During today's brief meeting, Dr. Eduardo Morgan (Panama) said that this resolution of the Assembly merely "relieves responsibility. The Commission has not been dissolved. *In fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented."*
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ PAL/169 17 May 1948



Yet, further again, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO), as the sole representative of the Palestinian People, used it again in 1988, almost 20 years later:



			
				Palestinian Declaration of Independence said:
			
		

> *Pursuant to the resolutions of the Arab Summit Conferences and on the basis of the international legitimacy embodied in the resolutions of the United Nations since 1947*, and
> 
> Through the exercise by the Palestinian Arab people of its right to self-determination, political independence and sovereignty over its territory:
> 
> The Palestine National Council hereby declares, in the Name of God and on behalf of the Palestinian Arab people, the establishment of the State of Palestine in the land of Palestine with its capital at Jerusalem.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ A/43/827  S/20278  18 November 1988



And even up to the moment the PLO, recognizes the importance of General Assembly Resolution 181(II), of November 1947, now more than 20 years after independence.



			
				Excerpt:  About Palestine said:
			
		

> Despite the historical injustice inflicted on the Palestinian Arab people resulting in their dispersion and depriving them of their right to self-determination, *following upon U.N. General Assembly Resolution 181 (1947),* which partitioned Palestine into two states, one Arab, one Jewish, yet it is this Resolution that still provides those conditions of international legitimacy that ensure the right of the Palestinian Arab people to sovereignty.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ Home / About Palestine



You can make such foolish statements about the resolution "that was rejected and never implemented."  But the truth is out there, alive and well.   Even the Palestinians occasionally use it when it is to there benefit.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## aris2chat

montelatici said:


> "First of all, please stop denying us our name -- we are Palestinians. Secondly, we are systematically discriminated against by Israel. More than 20 Israeli laws favor Jews over Palestinian citizens of Israel. I grew up in a Christian family in Nazareth. My family had lived there for generations; I grew up with elders telling me stories of ancestors who heard in person the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth.
> When I was 10, my family left Israel for Oregon (sponsored by relatives who lived in St. Helens) because of the oppression we faced as Christian Palestinians in the Jewish state. At the airport, I was taken away from my mom, who had no power to intercede, and placed in a small room, and there, terrified and humiliated, was strip-searched by an Israeli official. Such strip searches were common for Christian and Muslim "rightful citizens" of Israel; they still occur today."
> 
> Israel continues to persecute its Palestinian citizens | OregonLive.com



It was because of the establishment of infrastructure and services for water and electricity that houses were torn down and new houses build to legal standards. 
Roads, schools, hospitals, markets and shopping centers are all part of modernization.


----------



## montelatici

aris2chat said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "First of all, please stop denying us our name -- we are Palestinians. Secondly, we are systematically discriminated against by Israel. More than 20 Israeli laws favor Jews over Palestinian citizens of Israel. I grew up in a Christian family in Nazareth. My family had lived there for generations; I grew up with elders telling me stories of ancestors who heard in person the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth.
> When I was 10, my family left Israel for Oregon (sponsored by relatives who lived in St. Helens) because of the oppression we faced as Christian Palestinians in the Jewish state. At the airport, I was taken away from my mom, who had no power to intercede, and placed in a small room, and there, terrified and humiliated, was strip-searched by an Israeli official. Such strip searches were common for Christian and Muslim "rightful citizens" of Israel; they still occur today."
> 
> Israel continues to persecute its Palestinian citizens | OregonLive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was because of the establishment of infrastructure and services for water and electricity that houses were torn down and new houses build to legal standards.
> Roads, schools, hospitals, markets and shopping centers are all part of modernization.
Click to expand...


Now that's rich.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "First of all, please stop denying us our name -- we are Palestinians. Secondly, we are systematically discriminated against by Israel. More than 20 Israeli laws favor Jews over Palestinian citizens of Israel. I grew up in a Christian family in Nazareth. My family had lived there for generations; I grew up with elders telling me stories of ancestors who heard in person the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth.
> When I was 10, my family left Israel for Oregon (sponsored by relatives who lived in St. Helens) because of the oppression we faced as Christian Palestinians in the Jewish state. At the airport, I was taken away from my mom, who had no power to intercede, and placed in a small room, and there, terrified and humiliated, was strip-searched by an Israeli official. Such strip searches were common for Christian and Muslim "rightful citizens" of Israel; they still occur today."
> 
> Israel continues to persecute its Palestinian citizens | OregonLive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was because of the establishment of infrastructure and services for water and electricity that houses were torn down and new houses build to legal standards.
> Roads, schools, hospitals, markets and shopping centers are all part of modernization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's rich.
Click to expand...

You would rather they live in hovels? No water, no electricity, no toilets? That's rich, Lester.


----------



## aris2chat

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was because of the establishment of infrastructure and services for water and electricity that houses were torn down and new houses build to legal standards.
> Roads, schools, hospitals, markets and shopping centers are all part of modernization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would rather they live in hovels? No water, no electricity, no toilets? That's rich, Lester.
Click to expand...


Like the remaining bedouin not already in towns with services, all arabs should live as if still in the 7th century.  That is silly
Arabs in other countries are now living in modern structures with services.  Bedouin in those countries are moved to modern structures instead of tent.  This is progress.  We adapt and move forward.
Let the sheet graze in green pastures, let them mow the lawns instead of trying to find a clump of green here and there in barren land.  Grow pastures on land near the towns and have barns for them to sleep in at night.  Milk the sheep and shear their wool, on the farms instead of out in the middle of nowhere.  Learn to pasteurize and sell the milk or make cheese.  Take the wool to town factories to be processed into yarn and thread to weave into fabric or blankets and sell in stores.  Use typical bedouin patterns of each tribe.  Sell them to tourists.  Keep your handcrafts, just do it in town inside building with lights and electricity for modern fabric weaving or pottery wheels and hot kilns.


----------



## Hossfly

Latest update on what they're boycotting.

40.95   1.27 (3.20%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EST on 03/06/14
Extended Hours: $41.00   $0.05 (0.12%) 
Quote as of 7:00 PM EST on 03/06/14 (NASDAQ)



Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
 another companyrice & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$40.95	3.20%

30
3040506070
Mar 11, 2013 - Mar 6, 2014: -17.8%
Mar
MarJulNovMar
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$40.88
Previous Close	$39.68
Daily Range	$40.62 - $42.11
52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
Market Cap	$854.7M
P/E Ratio	20.24
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	2,360,356
Average Daily Volume	2,047,683
Current FY EPS	$1.88


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> Latest update on what they're boycotting.
> 
> 40.95   1.27 (3.20%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EST on 03/06/14
> Extended Hours: $41.00   $0.05 (0.12%)
> Quote as of 7:00 PM EST on 03/06/14 (NASDAQ)
> 
> 
> 
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> another companyrice & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> Recent Quotes
> SODA	$40.95	3.20%
> 
> 30
> 3040506070
> Mar 11, 2013 - Mar 6, 2014: -17.8%
> Mar
> MarJulNovMar
> 1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y
> vs S&P 500
> Today's Open	$40.88
> Previous Close	$39.68
> Daily Range	$40.62 - $42.11
> 52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
> Market Cap	$854.7M
> P/E Ratio	20.24
> Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
> Volume	2,360,356
> Average Daily Volume	2,047,683
> Current FY EPS	$1.88




Looks like California and Israel will be doing more business with each other.

Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu, Gov. Brown Sign Pro-Business Pact in Silicon Valley | NBC Bay Area


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest update on what they're boycotting.
> 
> 40.95   1.27 (3.20%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EST on 03/06/14
> Extended Hours: $41.00   $0.05 (0.12%)
> Quote as of 7:00 PM EST on 03/06/14 (NASDAQ)
> 
> 
> 
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> another companyrice & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> Recent Quotes
> SODA	$40.95	3.20%
> 
> 30
> 3040506070
> Mar 11, 2013 - Mar 6, 2014: -17.8%
> Mar
> MarJulNovMar
> 1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y
> vs S&P 500
> Today's Open	$40.88
> Previous Close	$39.68
> Daily Range	$40.62 - $42.11
> 52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
> Market Cap	$854.7M
> P/E Ratio	20.24
> Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
> Volume	2,360,356
> Average Daily Volume	2,047,683
> Current FY EPS	$1.88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like California and Israel will be doing more business with each other.
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu, Gov. Brown Sign Pro-Business Pact in Silicon Valley | NBC Bay Area
Click to expand...

All those hundreds of business interests Israel has in Silicon Valley are gonna take an army of boycotters. Maybe they'll lighten up on SodaStream.


----------



## MHunterB

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Violations in Gaza - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "45 internet cafes were shutdown by Hamas".
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!      Oh the humanity!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


So you're not opposed to censorship and restriction of information.  OK.


----------



## DriftingSand

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
Click to expand...


Last time I checked, the Israelis were "squatting" on land literally stolen out from under the Palestinians.  Don't get me wrong ... I'm not on either side as I have no dog in that fight but squatting is squatting regardless of who's doing it.


----------



## Hossfly

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, the Israelis were "squatting" on land literally stolen out from under the Palestinians.  Don't get me wrong ... I'm not on either side as I have no dog in that fight but squatting is squatting regardless of who's doing it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah, yeah..........


----------



## Hossfly

MHunterB said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Violations in Gaza - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "45 internet cafes were shutdown by Hamas".
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!      Oh the humanity!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're not opposed to censorship and restriction of information.  OK.
Click to expand...

Oh no he ain't!


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  _et al,_
> 
> Again, in desperation, you are merely re-writing history to fit a pro-Palestinian agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolution 181 mentions "Jewish State" 30 times, not as you say Jewish homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The successor government, in a open and public declaration, said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, further again, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO), as the sole representative of the Palestinian People, used it again in 1988, almost 20 years later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Declaration of Independence said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pursuant to the resolutions of the Arab Summit Conferences and on the basis of the international legitimacy embodied in the resolutions of the United Nations since 1947*, and
> 
> Through the exercise by the Palestinian Arab people of its right to self-determination, political independence and sovereignty over its territory:
> 
> The Palestine National Council hereby declares, in the Name of God and on behalf of the Palestinian Arab people, the establishment of the State of Palestine in the land of Palestine with its capital at Jerusalem.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ A/43/827  S/20278  18 November 1988
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And even up to the moment the PLO, recognizes the importance of General Assembly Resolution 181(II), of November 1947, now more than 20 years after independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excerpt:  About Palestine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the historical injustice inflicted on the Palestinian Arab people resulting in their dispersion and depriving them of their right to self-determination, *following upon U.N. General Assembly Resolution 181 (1947),* which partitioned Palestine into two states, one Arab, one Jewish, yet it is this Resolution that still provides those conditions of international legitimacy that ensure the right of the Palestinian Arab people to sovereignty.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ Home / About Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can make such foolish statements about the resolution "that was rejected and never implemented."  But the truth is out there, alive and well.   Even the Palestinians occasionally use it when it is to there benefit.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


The PLO has fallen into the two state trap. The PA was established by foreigners to be part of that trap.

The two state solution is merely a regurgitation of the partition plan that has continuously flopped since it was first thrown on the table in 1937.

The two state solution has never been the solution. It has always been the problem. Its only function is to preserve Israel's racism.

The Palestinians are bypassing all of that peace process nonsense and are working for justice and to secure their rights.


----------



## Phoenall

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, the Israelis were "squatting" on land literally stolen out from under the Palestinians.  Don't get me wrong ... I'm not on either side as I have no dog in that fight but squatting is squatting regardless of who's doing it.
Click to expand...




 Try going back to 1947 and see who owned what land at that time, as in had title deeds from either the ottomans or the British. The vast majority of arab muslims were itinerant workers moving from place to place. The ones who did have land barely stayed alive on the poor returns, they had the rent to pay and taxes. Then the protection to the warlords to stop their farms being destroyed, so not much left at the end of the day. The Jews bought land at up to 7 times its market value, and were loath to buy arab muslim farms unless the owners were desperate. The arabs were destitute nomadic bums, just like the majority of Americans were in the 1930's


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  _et al,_
> 
> Again, in desperation, you are merely re-writing history to fit a pro-Palestinian agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was a *non binding recommendation* that was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The successor government, in a open and public declaration, said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, further again, the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO), as the sole representative of the Palestinian People, used it again in 1988, almost 20 years later:
> 
> 
> 
> And even up to the moment the PLO, recognizes the importance of General Assembly Resolution 181(II), of November 1947, now more than 20 years after independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excerpt:  About Palestine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the historical injustice inflicted on the Palestinian Arab people resulting in their dispersion and depriving them of their right to self-determination, *following upon U.N. General Assembly Resolution 181 (1947),* which partitioned Palestine into two states, one Arab, one Jewish, yet it is this Resolution that still provides those conditions of international legitimacy that ensure the right of the Palestinian Arab people to sovereignty.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ Home / About Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can make such foolish statements about the resolution "that was rejected and never implemented."  But the truth is out there, alive and well.   Even the Palestinians occasionally use it when it is to there benefit.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The PLO has fallen into the two state trap. The PA was established by foreigners to be part of that trap.
> 
> The two state solution is merely a regurgitation of the partition plan that has continuously flopped since it was first thrown on the table in 1937.
> 
> The two state solution has never been the solution. It has always been the problem. Its only function is to preserve Israel's racism.
> 
> The Palestinians are bypassing all of that peace process nonsense and are working for justice and to secure their rights.
Click to expand...






 The Palestinians were given the chance to a nation and turned it down because of arab colonialism. I have given you the facts backed by irrefutable evidence that the mandate for Palestine always had a Jewish homeland as one of its aims. It was never about a two state solution but about a 5 state solution Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Jordan and Israel. So lets go back to the original intent of the mandate for Palestine shall we and give the Jews what they were promised.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline




----------



## P F Tinmore

Abbas's term in office expired in January 9, 2009.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Abbas's term in office expired in January 9, 2009.


Does Ban Ki-moon know that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas's term in office expired in January 9, 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Ban Ki-moon know that?
Click to expand...


Probably not.

What has the UN accomplished under his watch?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas's term in office expired in January 9, 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Ban Ki-moon know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> What has the UN accomplished under his watch?
Click to expand...

More than Arafart and Abbas put together in 40+ years..


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Ban Ki-moon know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> What has the UN accomplished under his watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than Arafart and Abbas put together in 40+ years..
Click to expand...


One thing we have to admit is that he has been very ineffective in figuring out a way to have those radical Muslims stop killing each other and to stop killing others in the name of their religion.  Perhaps Mr. Tinmore can give him a hand in this respect since he probably knows better what makes these extremists tick.


----------



## DriftingSand

Phoenall said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, the Israelis were "squatting" on land literally stolen out from under the Palestinians.  Don't get me wrong ... I'm not on either side as I have no dog in that fight but squatting is squatting regardless of who's doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try going back to 1947 and see who owned what land at that time, as in had title deeds from either the ottomans or the British. The vast majority of arab muslims were itinerant workers moving from place to place. The ones who did have land barely stayed alive on the poor returns, they had the rent to pay and taxes. Then the protection to the warlords to stop their farms being destroyed, so not much left at the end of the day. The Jews bought land at up to 7 times its market value, and were loath to buy arab muslim farms unless the owners were desperate. The arabs were destitute nomadic bums, just like the majority of Americans were in the 1930's
Click to expand...


Again ... I don't have a dog in this fight and am far more concerned with the problems in America's backyard than I am with a bunch of feuding Middle Easterners.  Nonetheless, I found this article quite informative in that it negates much of what we hear in America's misleading MSM (mainstream media): The Expulsion of the Palestinians, 1947-1948

Regardless of who's side is right or wrong I will always be against this type of cowardly torture:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1b6_1357238244

Did you see the Israeli soldiers ganging up on unarmed dudes smashing their faces against walls or breaking their arms with rocks?  Really?  That's cool with you?


----------



## Hossfly

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, the Israelis were "squatting" on land literally stolen out from under the Palestinians.  Don't get me wrong ... I'm not on either side as I have no dog in that fight but squatting is squatting regardless of who's doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try going back to 1947 and see who owned what land at that time, as in had title deeds from either the ottomans or the British. The vast majority of arab muslims were itinerant workers moving from place to place. The ones who did have land barely stayed alive on the poor returns, they had the rent to pay and taxes. Then the protection to the warlords to stop their farms being destroyed, so not much left at the end of the day. The Jews bought land at up to 7 times its market value, and were loath to buy arab muslim farms unless the owners were desperate. The arabs were destitute nomadic bums, just like the majority of Americans were in the 1930's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again ... I don't have a dog in this fight and am far more concerned with the problems in America's backyard than I am with a bunch of feuding Middle Easterners.  Nonetheless, I found this article quite informative in that it negates much of what we here in America's misleading MSM (mainstream media): The Expulsion of the Palestinians, 1947-1948
> 
> Regardless of who's side is right or wrong I will always be against this type of cowardly torture:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Graphic: IDF soldiers torture Palestinians and break their arms with rocks
> 
> Did you see the Israeli soldiers ganging up on unarmed dudes smashing their faces against walls or breaking their arms with rocks?  Really?  That's cool with you?
Click to expand...

If you think the Mid-East crisis is no big deal for the US, you are in for a big surprise after you grow up.
The US has a crocodile in the fight and it's called IDF. That's all you need for todays lesson.


----------



## toastman

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, the Israelis were "squatting" on land literally stolen out from under the Palestinians.  Don't get me wrong ... I'm not on either side as I have no dog in that fight but squatting is squatting regardless of who's doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try going back to 1947 and see who owned what land at that time, as in had title deeds from either the ottomans or the British. The vast majority of arab muslims were itinerant workers moving from place to place. The ones who did have land barely stayed alive on the poor returns, they had the rent to pay and taxes. Then the protection to the warlords to stop their farms being destroyed, so not much left at the end of the day. The Jews bought land at up to 7 times its market value, and were loath to buy arab muslim farms unless the owners were desperate. The arabs were destitute nomadic bums, just like the majority of Americans were in the 1930's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again ... I don't have a dog in this fight and am far more concerned with the problems in America's backyard than I am with a bunch of feuding Middle Easterners.  Nonetheless, I found this article quite informative in that it negates much of what we here in America's misleading MSM (mainstream media): The Expulsion of the Palestinians, 1947-1948
> 
> Regardless of who's side is right or wrong I will always be against this type of cowardly torture:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Graphic: IDF soldiers torture Palestinians and break their arms with rocks
> 
> Did you see the Israeli soldiers ganging up on unarmed dudes smashing their faces against walls or breaking their arms with rocks?  Really?  That's cool with you?
Click to expand...


That is such an old video and it has been used for propaganda purposes so many times. Lol


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try going back to 1947 and see who owned what land at that time, as in had title deeds from either the ottomans or the British. The vast majority of arab muslims were itinerant workers moving from place to place. The ones who did have land barely stayed alive on the poor returns, they had the rent to pay and taxes. Then the protection to the warlords to stop their farms being destroyed, so not much left at the end of the day. The Jews bought land at up to 7 times its market value, and were loath to buy arab muslim farms unless the owners were desperate. The arabs were destitute nomadic bums, just like the majority of Americans were in the 1930's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again ... I don't have a dog in this fight and am far more concerned with the problems in America's backyard than I am with a bunch of feuding Middle Easterners.  Nonetheless, I found this article quite informative in that it negates much of what we here in America's misleading MSM (mainstream media): The Expulsion of the Palestinians, 1947-1948
> 
> Regardless of who's side is right or wrong I will always be against this type of cowardly torture:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Graphic: IDF soldiers torture Palestinians and break their arms with rocks
> 
> Did you see the Israeli soldiers ganging up on unarmed dudes smashing their faces against walls or breaking their arms with rocks?  Really?  That's cool with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is such an old video and it has been used for propaganda purposes so many times. Lol
Click to expand...


Suicide bombing is old too.

But the propagandists keep bringing it up.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again ... I don't have a dog in this fight and am far more concerned with the problems in America's backyard than I am with a bunch of feuding Middle Easterners.  Nonetheless, I found this article quite informative in that it negates much of what we here in America's misleading MSM (mainstream media): The Expulsion of the Palestinians, 1947-1948
> 
> Regardless of who's side is right or wrong I will always be against this type of cowardly torture:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Graphic: IDF soldiers torture Palestinians and break their arms with rocks
> 
> Did you see the Israeli soldiers ganging up on unarmed dudes smashing their faces against walls or breaking their arms with rocks?  Really?  That's cool with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such an old video and it has been used for propaganda purposes so many times. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suicide bombing is old too.
> 
> But the propagandists keep bringing it up.
Click to expand...


How is bringing up suicide bombings propaganda? They actually did happen, by the hundreds. What a ridiculous comparison


----------



## toastman

Speaking of old, the expulsion of Palestinians is REALLY old, but you guys have milked that cow dry already. As well as fabricTed the stories related to it and distorted the truth, but thats another story


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> Speaking of old, the expulsion of Palestinians is REALLY old, but you guys have milked that cow dry already. As well as fabricTed the stories related to it and distorted the truth, but thats another story



No it isn't. It is still happening.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of old, the expulsion of Palestinians is REALLY old, but you guys have milked that cow dry already. As well as fabricTed the stories related to it and distorted the truth, but thats another story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is still happening.
Click to expand...

Did you leave on your own, Tinmore or were you expelled?.


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> Abbas's term in office expired in January 9, 2009.



Hamas won't allow elections.  Abbas has no choice but to remain in office till east and west can agree to permit elections to take place.

Lets hope if elections can be scheduled it is not like syria.  Every store gate and door i painted with the syria flag (two stars) and/or images of Bashar.  People were told what to do.  Talk about pressure to influence votes.  Presidential votes are a single box.   If you don't check the box you risk being beaten or killed.  No opposition flags with three stars t be seen on the streets around the voting locations.  No doubt the brutish "enforcers" will be visible everywhere as added pressure.  99.9% (most elections) would be too obvious considering the fighting of the last two years.  Bashar will make sure votes are well in his favor.


----------



## P F Tinmore

aris2chat said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas's term in office expired in January 9, 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas won't allow elections.  Abbas has no choice but to remain in office till east and west can agree to permit elections to take place.
> 
> Lets hope if elections can be scheduled it is not like syria.  Every store gate and door i painted with the syria flag (two stars) and/or images of Bashar.  People were told what to do.  Talk about pressure to influence votes.  Presidential votes are a single box.   If you don't check the box you risk being beaten or killed.  No opposition flags with three stars t be seen on the streets around the voting locations.  No doubt the brutish "enforcers" will be visible everywhere as added pressure.  99.9% (most elections) would be too obvious considering the fighting of the last two years.  Bashar will make sure votes are well in his favor.
Click to expand...


It is Abbas who is holding up elections.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas's term in office expired in January 9, 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas won't allow elections.  Abbas has no choice but to remain in office till east and west can agree to permit elections to take place.
> 
> Lets hope if elections can be scheduled it is not like syria.  Every store gate and door i painted with the syria flag (two stars) and/or images of Bashar.  People were told what to do.  Talk about pressure to influence votes.  Presidential votes are a single box.   If you don't check the box you risk being beaten or killed.  No opposition flags with three stars t be seen on the streets around the voting locations.  No doubt the brutish "enforcers" will be visible everywhere as added pressure.  99.9% (most elections) would be too obvious considering the fighting of the last two years.  Bashar will make sure votes are well in his favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Abbas who is holding up elections.
Click to expand...

Looks like we're stuck with Abu Mazen and Obama until end times. Can you handle it?


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas's term in office expired in January 9, 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas won't allow elections.  Abbas has no choice but to remain in office till east and west can agree to permit elections to take place.
> 
> Lets hope if elections can be scheduled it is not like syria.  Every store gate and door i painted with the syria flag (two stars) and/or images of Bashar.  People were told what to do.  Talk about pressure to influence votes.  Presidential votes are a single box.   If you don't check the box you risk being beaten or killed.  No opposition flags with three stars t be seen on the streets around the voting locations.  No doubt the brutish "enforcers" will be visible everywhere as added pressure.  99.9% (most elections) would be too obvious considering the fighting of the last two years.  Bashar will make sure votes are well in his favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Abbas who is holding up elections.
Click to expand...


Hamas vows to prevent Palestinian elections in Gaza Israel News | Haaretz
Divided Palestinians hold municipal elections without Hamas | Reuters
Palestinian elections delayed by Hamas-Fatah bickering | The National
Palestinian split looms large in West Bank vote
Hamas Rejects Next Palestinian Elections - Jewish Policy Center


----------



## DriftingSand

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try going back to 1947 and see who owned what land at that time, as in had title deeds from either the ottomans or the British. The vast majority of arab muslims were itinerant workers moving from place to place. The ones who did have land barely stayed alive on the poor returns, they had the rent to pay and taxes. Then the protection to the warlords to stop their farms being destroyed, so not much left at the end of the day. The Jews bought land at up to 7 times its market value, and were loath to buy arab muslim farms unless the owners were desperate. The arabs were destitute nomadic bums, just like the majority of Americans were in the 1930's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again ... I don't have a dog in this fight and am far more concerned with the problems in America's backyard than I am with a bunch of feuding Middle Easterners.  Nonetheless, I found this article quite informative in that it negates much of what we here in America's misleading MSM (mainstream media): The Expulsion of the Palestinians, 1947-1948
> 
> Regardless of who's side is right or wrong I will always be against this type of cowardly torture:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Graphic: IDF soldiers torture Palestinians and break their arms with rocks
> 
> Did you see the Israeli soldiers ganging up on unarmed dudes smashing their faces against walls or breaking their arms with rocks?  Really?  That's cool with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think the Mid-East crisis is no big deal for the US, you are in for a big surprise after you grow up.
> The US has a crocodile in the fight and it's called IDF. That's all you need for todays lesson.
Click to expand...


We've had that old "crocodile" floundering around in the Mid-East since the 40s.  What good has it done?  Look at the mess America is in right now.  Instead of policing the rest of the world we need to police ourselves and in a big hurry.  Israel made her bed ... it's time for her to lay in it and stop sucking on America's dried up, financial & military tits. If she's got God's blessings and if she is His "chosen" people (as many mistakenly believe) then she doesn't need us. God is able to do with His pinky finger in a day what America couldn't do in the past 70 or so years with all of her military might.

Your lessons for the day?: 

1) Focus on closing our southern border.
2) Focus on creating jobs here in the USA.
3) Focus on fiscal responsibility.
4) Focus on dissolving the Federal Reserve.
5) Focus on returning to a gold standard.
6) Focus on drilling for oil here in the USA and quit depending on foreign oil.
7) Focus on defending our 2nd Amendment rights and the Constitution as a whole.
8) Focus on helping America's poor, sick, elderly, orphans, and destitute.
9) Focus on keeping our military strong and defending our own soil instead of everyone else's backyards.
10) Focus on raising our educational standards for the benefit of our young and America's future.

These lessons should keep you busy for now.  Let me know when you need more.

P.S. Oh ... and remember the USS Liberty!!!


----------



## aris2chat

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again ... I don't have a dog in this fight and am far more concerned with the problems in America's backyard than I am with a bunch of feuding Middle Easterners.  Nonetheless, I found this article quite informative in that it negates much of what we here in America's misleading MSM (mainstream media): The Expulsion of the Palestinians, 1947-1948
> 
> Regardless of who's side is right or wrong I will always be against this type of cowardly torture:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Graphic: IDF soldiers torture Palestinians and break their arms with rocks
> 
> Did you see the Israeli soldiers ganging up on unarmed dudes smashing their faces against walls or breaking their arms with rocks?  Really?  That's cool with you?
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the Mid-East crisis is no big deal for the US, you are in for a big surprise after you grow up.
> The US has a crocodile in the fight and it's called IDF. That's all you need for todays lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've had that old "crocodile" floundering around in the Mid-East since the 40s.  What good has it done?  Look at the mess America is in right now.  Instead of policing the rest of the world we need to police ourselves and in a big hurry.  Israel made her bed ... it's time for her to lay in it and stop sucking on America's dried up, financial & military tits. If she's got God's blessings and if she is His "chosen" people (as many mistakenly believe) then she doesn't need us. God is able to do with His pinky finger in a day what America couldn't do in the past 70 or so years with all of her military might.
> 
> Your lessons for the day?:
> 
> 1) Focus on closing our southern border.
> 2) Focus on creating jobs here in the USA.
> 3) Focus on fiscal responsibility.
> 4) Focus on dissolving the Federal Reserve.
> 5) Focus on returning to a gold standard.
> 6) Focus on drilling for oil here in the USA and quit depending on foreign oil.
> 7) Focus on defending our 2nd Amendment rights and the Constitution as a whole.
> 8) Focus on helping America's poor, sick, elderly, orphans, and destitute.
> 9) Focus on keeping our military strong and defending our own soil instead of everyone else's backyards.
> 10) Focus on raising our educational standards for the benefit of our young and America's future.
> 
> These lessons should keep you busy for now.  Let me know when you need more.
> 
> P.S. Oh ... and remember the USS Liberty!!!
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRZSzdQuOqM]Israeli attack on USS Liberty (US Navy ship) - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc7sOb7IsPY]Dead in the Water (Israel's attack on the USS Liberty in 1967) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


US Navy kept denying a request for verification that a US ship was in the area.
Captain gave orders not to fire on the torpedo boat, but his order was either not heard or ignored.  Once fired on the Torpedo boat fired on the USS Liberty.
Israel had just been attacked and was looking for the ship.  USS Liberty was in the wrong place, but where the pilots were told there was no US ship, they targeted the USS Liberty as an enemy.
There was so much wrong and much of it by the US Navy and the crew of the USS Liberty, as well as the mixed signals the pilots were getting.  When told there was no US ship and to target the ship, they would have to believe the ship was flying false colors.
The over sized flag was flown after. It was a ceremonial flag and would not have been raised while at sea.
All these years and still false stories and half truths abound about the incident.  We all know ships in the region have been attacked by other countries.


----------



## Billo_Really

aris2chat said:


> US Navy kept denying a request for verification that a US ship was in the area.
> Captain gave orders not to fire on the torpedo boat, but his order was either not heard or ignored.  Once fired on the Torpedo boat fired on the USS Liberty.
> Israel had just been attacked and was looking for the ship.  USS Liberty was in the wrong place, but where the pilots were told there was no US ship, they targeted the USS Liberty as an enemy.
> There was so much wrong and much of it by the US Navy and the crew of the USS Liberty, as well as the mixed signals the pilots were getting.  When told there was no US ship and to target the ship, they would have to believe the ship was flying false colors.
> The over sized flag was flown after. It was a ceremonial flag and would not have been raised while at sea.
> All these years and still false stories and half truths abound about the incident.  We all know ships in the region have been attacked by other countries.


Israeli fighter pilots knew it was an American ship before they attacked.  The helicopter gunship was so close to the ship, American sailors could see their facial expressions as they opened fire on a life raft that was just deployed.  The PT boat circled the ship a couple of times before it started firing.

I completely support sending in the USS Ronald Reagan for a little payback.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Abbas's term in office expired in January 9, 2009.








 Not according to the P.A. rules that allow him to unilaterally declare himself another term of office. And if he had stepped down then the Palestinians would not be observers in the UN


----------



## Phoenall

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, the Israelis were "squatting" on land literally stolen out from under the Palestinians.  Don't get me wrong ... I'm not on either side as I have no dog in that fight but squatting is squatting regardless of who's doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try going back to 1947 and see who owned what land at that time, as in had title deeds from either the ottomans or the British. The vast majority of arab muslims were itinerant workers moving from place to place. The ones who did have land barely stayed alive on the poor returns, they had the rent to pay and taxes. Then the protection to the warlords to stop their farms being destroyed, so not much left at the end of the day. The Jews bought land at up to 7 times its market value, and were loath to buy arab muslim farms unless the owners were desperate. The arabs were destitute nomadic bums, just like the majority of Americans were in the 1930's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again ... I don't have a dog in this fight and am far more concerned with the problems in America's backyard than I am with a bunch of feuding Middle Easterners.  Nonetheless, I found this article quite informative in that it negates much of what we hear in America's misleading MSM (mainstream media): The Expulsion of the Palestinians, 1947-1948
> 
> Regardless of who's side is right or wrong I will always be against this type of cowardly torture:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Graphic: IDF soldiers torture Palestinians and break their arms with rocks
> 
> Did you see the Israeli soldiers ganging up on unarmed dudes smashing their faces against walls or breaking their arms with rocks?  Really?  That's cool with you?
Click to expand...





 First things first   were does it actually say that they were IDF.  Second what was he doing 5 minutes before the clip . Then look at the way your police treat arrested criminals and put that into perspective.

 What is cool is watching terrorists get the bejazzus kicked out of them when they are caught in the act. What is not cool is terrorist sympathisers like yourself LYING about the treatment the receive when what you produce is actually arab soldiers beating their own people to a pulp. Try looking at the insignia on the uniforms


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again ... I don't have a dog in this fight and am far more concerned with the problems in America's backyard than I am with a bunch of feuding Middle Easterners.  Nonetheless, I found this article quite informative in that it negates much of what we here in America's misleading MSM (mainstream media): The Expulsion of the Palestinians, 1947-1948
> 
> Regardless of who's side is right or wrong I will always be against this type of cowardly torture:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Graphic: IDF soldiers torture Palestinians and break their arms with rocks
> 
> Did you see the Israeli soldiers ganging up on unarmed dudes smashing their faces against walls or breaking their arms with rocks?  Really?  That's cool with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such an old video and it has been used for propaganda purposes so many times. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suicide bombing is old too.
> 
> But the propagandists keep bringing it up.
Click to expand...






 I bet at least one suicide bomber is caught every day at one of the checkpoints, so not that old.  Now I will ask you were is the evidence that these were IDF, or that they were unprovoked attacks on innocent civilians


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas's term in office expired in January 9, 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas won't allow elections.  Abbas has no choice but to remain in office till east and west can agree to permit elections to take place.
> 
> Lets hope if elections can be scheduled it is not like syria.  Every store gate and door i painted with the syria flag (two stars) and/or images of Bashar.  People were told what to do.  Talk about pressure to influence votes.  Presidential votes are a single box.   If you don't check the box you risk being beaten or killed.  No opposition flags with three stars t be seen on the streets around the voting locations.  No doubt the brutish "enforcers" will be visible everywhere as added pressure.  99.9% (most elections) would be too obvious considering the fighting of the last two years.  Bashar will make sure votes are well in his favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Abbas who is holding up elections.
Click to expand...





 Do show how you arrive at this conclusion with evidence that can be substantiated


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Navy kept denying a request for verification that a US ship was in the area.
> Captain gave orders not to fire on the torpedo boat, but his order was either not heard or ignored.  Once fired on the Torpedo boat fired on the USS Liberty.
> Israel had just been attacked and was looking for the ship.  USS Liberty was in the wrong place, but where the pilots were told there was no US ship, they targeted the USS Liberty as an enemy.
> There was so much wrong and much of it by the US Navy and the crew of the USS Liberty, as well as the mixed signals the pilots were getting.  When told there was no US ship and to target the ship, they would have to believe the ship was flying false colors.
> The over sized flag was flown after. It was a ceremonial flag and would not have been raised while at sea.
> All these years and still false stories and half truths abound about the incident.  We all know ships in the region have been attacked by other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli fighter pilots knew it was an American ship before they attacked.  The helicopter gunship was so close to the ship, American sailors could see their facial expressions as they opened fire on a life raft that was just deployed.  The PT boat circled the ship a couple of times before it started firing.
> 
> I completely support sending in the USS Ronald Reagan for a little payback.
Click to expand...






 Are you prepared to lead the assault on Israel, see if you are man enough to put words into actions


----------



## DriftingSand

aris2chat said:


> US Navy kept denying a request for verification that a US ship was in the area.
> Captain gave orders not to fire on the torpedo boat, but his order was either not heard or ignored.  Once fired on the Torpedo boat fired on the USS Liberty.
> Israel had just been attacked and was looking for the ship.  USS Liberty was in the wrong place, but where the pilots were told there was no US ship, they targeted the USS Liberty as an enemy.
> There was so much wrong and much of it by the US Navy and the crew of the USS Liberty, as well as the mixed signals the pilots were getting.  When told there was no US ship and to target the ship, they would have to believe the ship was flying false colors.
> The over sized flag was flown after. It was a ceremonial flag and would not have been raised while at sea.
> All these years and still false stories and half truths abound about the incident.  We all know ships in the region have been attacked by other countries.



Ship designs back then were unique to the designers. The Israelis knew what an American ship looked like. Certainly they didn't think it was a Palestinian or Egyptian ship (considering the "fact" that Palestine and Egypt had such extensive navies) -- did they?  

Does anyone really believe that Egypt built a ship to look like an American ship then painted it; marked it with identifiers; then hoisted an American flag?  If the Israelis didn't believe it to be an American ship then who's ship did they believe it belonged to?  

Nevertheless, one of the first rules a boy in gun safety training learns is that he should NEVER point a gun unless he intends to fire and another important rule is to know EXACTLY what you're shooting at. No guessing allowed.

Picture of the USS Liberty before the deadly attack:





After that fateful day:


----------



## DriftingSand

aris2chat said:


> US Navy kept denying a request for verification that a US ship was in the area.
> Captain gave orders not to fire on the torpedo boat, but his order was either not heard or ignored.  Once fired on the Torpedo boat fired on the USS Liberty.
> Israel had just been attacked and was looking for the ship.  USS Liberty was in the wrong place, but where the pilots were told there was no US ship, they targeted the USS Liberty as an enemy.
> There was so much wrong and much of it by the US Navy and the crew of the USS Liberty, as well as the mixed signals the pilots were getting.  When told there was no US ship and to target the ship, they would have to believe the ship was flying false colors.
> The over sized flag was flown after. It was a ceremonial flag and would not have been raised while at sea.
> All these years and still false stories and half truths abound about the incident.  We all know ships in the region have been attacked by other countries.



One more point: You assert that the Israelis were justified based on the fact that a spy ship didn't identify itself but modern Israelis openly admit that they made a "blunder."  If the blunder was made by America then why do the Israelis admit that it was their mistake?


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> Are you prepared to lead the assault on Israel, see if you are man enough to put words into actions


Hell yes, I'm man enough!

I do manly things, in a manly way, the way men do them, with other men.

Wait.............._that didn't come out like I thought it would!_


----------



## Phoenall

DriftingSand said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Navy kept denying a request for verification that a US ship was in the area.
> Captain gave orders not to fire on the torpedo boat, but his order was either not heard or ignored.  Once fired on the Torpedo boat fired on the USS Liberty.
> Israel had just been attacked and was looking for the ship.  USS Liberty was in the wrong place, but where the pilots were told there was no US ship, they targeted the USS Liberty as an enemy.
> There was so much wrong and much of it by the US Navy and the crew of the USS Liberty, as well as the mixed signals the pilots were getting.  When told there was no US ship and to target the ship, they would have to believe the ship was flying false colors.
> The over sized flag was flown after. It was a ceremonial flag and would not have been raised while at sea.
> All these years and still false stories and half truths abound about the incident.  We all know ships in the region have been attacked by other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship designs back then were unique to the designers. The Israelis knew what an American ship looked like. Certainly they didn't think it was a Palestinian or Egyptian ship (considering the "fact" that Palestine and Egypt had such extensive navies) -- did they?
> 
> Does anyone really believe that Egypt built a ship to look like an American ship then painted it; marked it with identifiers; then hoisted an American flag?  If the Israelis didn't believe it to be an American ship then who's ship did they believe it belonged to?
> 
> Nevertheless, one of the first rules a boy in gun safety training learns is that he should NEVER point a gun unless he intends to fire and another important rule is to know EXACTLY what you're shooting at. No guessing allowed.
> 
> Picture of the USS Liberty before the deadly attack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that fateful day:
Click to expand...






 Most vessels were built along similar lines in the worlds shipyards, any new innovation was soon picked up and incorporated into other vessels. So in the main even 100 years ago all nations naval vessels looked very similar, and it was known that many ships flew another nations flag for convenience.  My friend worked on merchant ships that had 5 or 6 different flags depending on which part of the world they were sailing in, and saw many naval vessels doing the same thing.

 How about what the pilots would have seen a silhouette for a split second of a vessel that should not have been there


----------



## Phoenall

DriftingSand said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Navy kept denying a request for verification that a US ship was in the area.
> Captain gave orders not to fire on the torpedo boat, but his order was either not heard or ignored.  Once fired on the Torpedo boat fired on the USS Liberty.
> Israel had just been attacked and was looking for the ship.  USS Liberty was in the wrong place, but where the pilots were told there was no US ship, they targeted the USS Liberty as an enemy.
> There was so much wrong and much of it by the US Navy and the crew of the USS Liberty, as well as the mixed signals the pilots were getting.  When told there was no US ship and to target the ship, they would have to believe the ship was flying false colors.
> The over sized flag was flown after. It was a ceremonial flag and would not have been raised while at sea.
> All these years and still false stories and half truths abound about the incident.  We all know ships in the region have been attacked by other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more point: You assert that the Israelis were justified based on the fact that a spy ship didn't identify itself but modern Israelis openly admit that they made a "blunder."  If the blunder was made by America then why do the Israelis admit that it was their mistake?
Click to expand...






 Common Israeli practise to admit to something then produce the evidence that shows they did not do it. Rather naïve of them when it would be better to deny things and then let someone else prove otherwise.


----------



## Phoenall

DriftingSand said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Navy kept denying a request for verification that a US ship was in the area.
> Captain gave orders not to fire on the torpedo boat, but his order was either not heard or ignored.  Once fired on the Torpedo boat fired on the USS Liberty.
> Israel had just been attacked and was looking for the ship.  USS Liberty was in the wrong place, but where the pilots were told there was no US ship, they targeted the USS Liberty as an enemy.
> There was so much wrong and much of it by the US Navy and the crew of the USS Liberty, as well as the mixed signals the pilots were getting.  When told there was no US ship and to target the ship, they would have to believe the ship was flying false colors.
> The over sized flag was flown after. It was a ceremonial flag and would not have been raised while at sea.
> All these years and still false stories and half truths abound about the incident.  We all know ships in the region have been attacked by other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship designs back then were unique to the designers. The Israelis knew what an American ship looked like. Certainly they didn't think it was a Palestinian or Egyptian ship (considering the "fact" that Palestine and Egypt had such extensive navies) -- did they?
> 
> Does anyone really believe that Egypt built a ship to look like an American ship then painted it; marked it with identifiers; then hoisted an American flag?  If the Israelis didn't believe it to be an American ship then who's ship did they believe it belonged to?
> 
> Nevertheless, one of the first rules a boy in gun safety training learns is that he should NEVER point a gun unless he intends to fire and another important rule is to know EXACTLY what you're shooting at. No guessing allowed.
> 
> Picture of the USS Liberty before the deadly attack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that fateful day:
Click to expand...







WRONG the common mistake is that vessels are unique when in fact certain laws of physics MUST apply. You cant have too much weight above the water line as the ship becomes unstable. You cant have too shallow a draft as the ship then wallows and becomes unstable. You cant have too wide a draft as the vessel becomes unstable. So most vessels looked alike to a pilot flying at supersonic speed and he could very easily mistake an American spy ship for ( look at the antennas on the vessel ) for something else.

 As an aside how long have you been involved with a ship yard, or even lived close to one. I have at least 3 in easy reach and another 7 or 8 within 50 miles, all having had naval contracts over the years


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you prepared to lead the assault on Israel, see if you are man enough to put words into actions
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes, I'm man enough!
> 
> I do manly things, in a manly way, the way men do them, with other men.
> 
> Wait.............._that didn't come out like I thought it would!_
Click to expand...





 No it came out right and shows just what you are.

 By the way the USS liberty was an ex WW2 freighter converted into a spy ship by the NSA, not a bespoke naval vessel. This means that it looked like thousands of other WW2 freighters that were sailing around the world at the time.


----------



## Sally

Phoenall said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Navy kept denying a request for verification that a US ship was in the area.
> Captain gave orders not to fire on the torpedo boat, but his order was either not heard or ignored.  Once fired on the Torpedo boat fired on the USS Liberty.
> Israel had just been attacked and was looking for the ship.  USS Liberty was in the wrong place, but where the pilots were told there was no US ship, they targeted the USS Liberty as an enemy.
> There was so much wrong and much of it by the US Navy and the crew of the USS Liberty, as well as the mixed signals the pilots were getting.  When told there was no US ship and to target the ship, they would have to believe the ship was flying false colors.
> The over sized flag was flown after. It was a ceremonial flag and would not have been raised while at sea.
> All these years and still false stories and half truths abound about the incident.  We all know ships in the region have been attacked by other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship designs back then were unique to the designers. The Israelis knew what an American ship looked like. Certainly they didn't think it was a Palestinian or Egyptian ship (considering the "fact" that Palestine and Egypt had such extensive navies) -- did they?
> 
> Does anyone really believe that Egypt built a ship to look like an American ship then painted it; marked it with identifiers; then hoisted an American flag?  If the Israelis didn't believe it to be an American ship then who's ship did they believe it belonged to?
> 
> Nevertheless, one of the first rules a boy in gun safety training learns is that he should NEVER point a gun unless he intends to fire and another important rule is to know EXACTLY what you're shooting at. No guessing allowed.
> 
> Picture of the USS Liberty before the deadly attack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that fateful day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG the common mistake is that vessels are unique when in fact certain laws of physics MUST apply. You cant have too much weight above the water line as the ship becomes unstable. You cant have too shallow a draft as the ship then wallows and becomes unstable. You cant have too wide a draft as the vessel becomes unstable. So most vessels looked alike to a pilot flying at supersonic speed and he could very easily mistake an American spy ship for ( look at the antennas on the vessel ) for something else.
> 
> As an aside how long have you been involved with a ship yard, or even lived close to one. I have at least 3 in easy reach and another 7 or 8 within 50 miles, all having had naval contracts over the years
Click to expand...


Phoenall, my husband was sitting in a plane on an aircraft carrier in the Med ready to take off then they were stopped.  The retired Navy personnel like my husband, especially those in the service at that time, believe it was an accident and they are not obsessed with the Liberty incident like the anti-Israel crowd is.  They are more interested in what is happening these days.  However, it appears to do some of the posters good to drag up the Liberty incident time and time again as if they found the Holy Grail.  Meanwhile, these posters have nothing to say about what is happening in the other Middle East countries today where innocent people are being murdered en masse.


----------



## DriftingSand

Sally said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ship designs back then were unique to the designers. The Israelis knew what an American ship looked like. Certainly they didn't think it was a Palestinian or Egyptian ship (considering the "fact" that Palestine and Egypt had such extensive navies) -- did they?
> 
> Does anyone really believe that Egypt built a ship to look like an American ship then painted it; marked it with identifiers; then hoisted an American flag?  If the Israelis didn't believe it to be an American ship then who's ship did they believe it belonged to?
> 
> Nevertheless, one of the first rules a boy in gun safety training learns is that he should NEVER point a gun unless he intends to fire and another important rule is to know EXACTLY what you're shooting at. No guessing allowed.
> 
> Picture of the USS Liberty before the deadly attack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that fateful day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG the common mistake is that vessels are unique when in fact certain laws of physics MUST apply. You cant have too much weight above the water line as the ship becomes unstable. You cant have too shallow a draft as the ship then wallows and becomes unstable. You cant have too wide a draft as the vessel becomes unstable. So most vessels looked alike to a pilot flying at supersonic speed and he could very easily mistake an American spy ship for ( look at the antennas on the vessel ) for something else.
> 
> As an aside how long have you been involved with a ship yard, or even lived close to one. I have at least 3 in easy reach and another 7 or 8 within 50 miles, all having had naval contracts over the years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phoenall, my husband was sitting in a plane on an aircraft carrier in the Med ready to take off then they were stopped.  The retired Navy personnel like my husband, especially those in the service at that time, believe it was an accident and they are not obsessed with the Liberty incident like the anti-Israel crowd is.  They are more interested in what is happening these days.  However, it appears to do some of the posters good to drag up the Liberty incident time and time again as if they found the Holy Grail.  Meanwhile, these posters have nothing to say about what is happening in the other Middle East countries today where innocent people are being murdered en masse.
Click to expand...


I'm not dragging up anything. I'm bringing up recent conversations and testimonies.  I guess it wouldn't mean much to anyone who didn't experience the devastation and horror first hand. 

This video is only 9 months old:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDyJbjLv4O8"]Survivors of USS Liberty tell more about Israeli attack - YouTube[/ame]

The bottom line (for me anyway) is that America needs to fix her own problems before attempting to fix the problems of the rest of the world.  I don't think that's an unreasonable desire on my part.


----------



## toastman

DriftingSand said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG the common mistake is that vessels are unique when in fact certain laws of physics MUST apply. You cant have too much weight above the water line as the ship becomes unstable. You cant have too shallow a draft as the ship then wallows and becomes unstable. You cant have too wide a draft as the vessel becomes unstable. So most vessels looked alike to a pilot flying at supersonic speed and he could very easily mistake an American spy ship for ( look at the antennas on the vessel ) for something else.
> 
> As an aside how long have you been involved with a ship yard, or even lived close to one. I have at least 3 in easy reach and another 7 or 8 within 50 miles, all having had naval contracts over the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall, my husband was sitting in a plane on an aircraft carrier in the Med ready to take off then they were stopped.  The retired Navy personnel like my husband, especially those in the service at that time, believe it was an accident and they are not obsessed with the Liberty incident like the anti-Israel crowd is.  They are more interested in what is happening these days.  However, it appears to do some of the posters good to drag up the Liberty incident time and time again as if they found the Holy Grail.  Meanwhile, these posters have nothing to say about what is happening in the other Middle East countries today where innocent people are being murdered en masse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not dragging up anything. I'm bringing up recent conversations and testimonies.  I guess it wouldn't mean much to anyone who didn't experience the devastation and horror first hand.
> 
> This video is only 9 months old:
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDyJbjLv4O8"]Survivors of USS Liberty tell more about Israeli attack - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> The bottom line (for me anyway) is that America needs to fix her own problems before attempting to fix the problems of the rest of the world.  I don't think that's an unreasonable desire on my part.
Click to expand...


No its not an unreasonable desire and no one said it was.


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall, my husband was sitting in a plane on an aircraft carrier in the Med ready to take off then they were stopped.  The retired Navy personnel like my husband, especially those in the service at that time, believe it was an accident and they are not obsessed with the Liberty incident like the anti-Israel crowd is.  They are more interested in what is happening these days.  However, it appears to do some of the posters good to drag up the Liberty incident time and time again as if they found the Holy Grail.  Meanwhile, these posters have nothing to say about what is happening in the other Middle East countries today where innocent people are being murdered en masse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dragging up anything. I'm bringing up recent conversations and testimonies.  I guess it wouldn't mean much to anyone who didn't experience the devastation and horror first hand.
> 
> This video is only 9 months old:
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDyJbjLv4O8"]Survivors of USS Liberty tell more about Israeli attack - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> The bottom line (for me anyway) is that America needs to fix her own problems before attempting to fix the problems of the rest of the world.  I don't think that's an unreasonable desire on my part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not an unreasonable desire and no one said it was.
Click to expand...


Perhaps he should visit one of the Navy retirees' get-togethers and see if they are still obsessed with the Liberty incident.  As you can see, he is not at all interested in all the thousands of innocent people who have been killed and are still being killed in the Muslim world.  It is more important to drag up the Liberty incident (of course since the Israelis are involved) as if posters like him haven't dragged it up ad nauseam, especially since so much has happened in the world since then.


----------



## Phoenall

DriftingSand said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG the common mistake is that vessels are unique when in fact certain laws of physics MUST apply. You cant have too much weight above the water line as the ship becomes unstable. You cant have too shallow a draft as the ship then wallows and becomes unstable. You cant have too wide a draft as the vessel becomes unstable. So most vessels looked alike to a pilot flying at supersonic speed and he could very easily mistake an American spy ship for ( look at the antennas on the vessel ) for something else.
> 
> As an aside how long have you been involved with a ship yard, or even lived close to one. I have at least 3 in easy reach and another 7 or 8 within 50 miles, all having had naval contracts over the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall, my husband was sitting in a plane on an aircraft carrier in the Med ready to take off then they were stopped.  The retired Navy personnel like my husband, especially those in the service at that time, believe it was an accident and they are not obsessed with the Liberty incident like the anti-Israel crowd is.  They are more interested in what is happening these days.  However, it appears to do some of the posters good to drag up the Liberty incident time and time again as if they found the Holy Grail.  Meanwhile, these posters have nothing to say about what is happening in the other Middle East countries today where innocent people are being murdered en masse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not dragging up anything. I'm bringing up recent conversations and testimonies.  I guess it wouldn't mean much to anyone who didn't experience the devastation and horror first hand.
> 
> This video is only 9 months old:
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDyJbjLv4O8"]Survivors of USS Liberty tell more about Israeli attack - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> The bottom line (for me anyway) is that America needs to fix her own problems before attempting to fix the problems of the rest of the world.  I don't think that's an unreasonable desire on my part.
Click to expand...





Do explain how a WW2 freighter could be unique in design when thousands were built in shipyards all over the world to the same design. The Egyptians used the same type of vessel at the same time so very easily confused. Just like two identical ford mustangs parked side by side, which one is which ?


----------



## Bloodrock44

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again ... I don't have a dog in this fight and am far more concerned with the problems in America's backyard than I am with a bunch of feuding Middle Easterners.  Nonetheless, I found this article quite informative in that it negates much of what we here in America's misleading MSM (mainstream media): The Expulsion of the Palestinians, 1947-1948
> 
> Regardless of who's side is right or wrong I will always be against this type of cowardly torture:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Graphic: IDF soldiers torture Palestinians and break their arms with rocks
> 
> Did you see the Israeli soldiers ganging up on unarmed dudes smashing their faces against walls or breaking their arms with rocks?  Really?  That's cool with you?
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the Mid-East crisis is no big deal for the US, you are in for a big surprise after you grow up.
> The US has a crocodile in the fight and it's called IDF. That's all you need for todays lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've had that old "crocodile" floundering around in the Mid-East since the 40s.  What good has it done?  Look at the mess America is in right now.  Instead of policing the rest of the world we need to police ourselves and in a big hurry.  Israel made her bed ... it's time for her to lay in it and stop sucking on America's dried up, financial & military tits. If she's got God's blessings and if she is His "chosen" people (as many mistakenly believe) then she doesn't need us. God is able to do with His pinky finger in a day what America couldn't do in the past 70 or so years with all of her military might.
> 
> Your lessons for the day?:
> 
> 1) Focus on closing our southern border.
> 2) Focus on creating jobs here in the USA.
> 3) Focus on fiscal responsibility.
> 4) Focus on dissolving the Federal Reserve.
> 5) Focus on returning to a gold standard.
> 6) Focus on drilling for oil here in the USA and quit depending on foreign oil.
> 7) Focus on defending our 2nd Amendment rights and the Constitution as a whole.
> 8) Focus on helping America's poor, sick, elderly, orphans, and destitute.
> 9) Focus on keeping our military strong and defending our own soil instead of everyone else's backyards.
> 10) Focus on raising our educational standards for the benefit of our young and America's future.
> 
> These lessons should keep you busy for now.  Let me know when you need more.
> 
> P.S. Oh ... and remember the USS Liberty!!!
> 
> Yep. When the Jew haters have nothing else, they always got the Liberty. How's the weather in Seattle.
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> No it came out right and shows just what you are.
> 
> By the way the USS liberty was an ex WW2 freighter converted into a spy ship by the NSA, not a bespoke naval vessel. This means that it looked like thousands of other WW2 freighters that were sailing around the world at the time.


Only this one was flying a US flag that was shot to shit.


----------



## DriftingSand

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dragging up anything. I'm bringing up recent conversations and testimonies.  I guess it wouldn't mean much to anyone who didn't experience the devastation and horror first hand.
> 
> This video is only 9 months old:
> Survivors of USS Liberty tell more about Israeli attack - YouTube
> 
> The bottom line (for me anyway) is that America needs to fix her own problems before attempting to fix the problems of the rest of the world.  I don't think that's an unreasonable desire on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its not an unreasonable desire and no one said it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps he should visit one of the Navy retirees' get-togethers and see if they are still obsessed with the Liberty incident.  As you can see, he is not at all interested in all the thousands of innocent people who have been killed and are still being killed in the Muslim world.  It is more important to drag up the Liberty incident (of course since the Israelis are involved) as if posters like him haven't dragged it up ad nauseam, especially since so much has happened in the world since then.
Click to expand...


I don't really think "remembering" a horrific event is necessarily an "obsession."  No more so than remembering the Holocaust which occurred several decades prior the the USS Liberty event.


----------



## DriftingSand

Bloodrock44 said:


> Yep. When the Jew haters have nothing else, they always got the Liberty. How's the weather in Seattle.



You're kidding ... right?  "Jew hater?"  Where on earth did you come up with that? Just because I believe we should focus our attention on issues directly facing the USA doesn't mean that I "hate" another nation.  We're no good to anyone, anywhere if we're deteriorating from within. Our economy is in total shambles. Our unemployment rate is a laughing stock and a reflection of the result of huge, liberal government. We're on the verge of shrinking our military. We don't have the time, resources, or man-power to continue policing the rest of the world until we repair the gigantic hole in our own hull.  

We've done more for Israeli than all the other nations on earth combined.  Why? I can't be certain but perhaps the other nations of the world can take over for awhile while we tend to our own garden.  And maybe ... just maybe Israel can stop relying on us to fix every problem they create and start fixing their own problems for a time.  Not too much to ask.


----------



## toastman

DriftingSand said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. When the Jew haters have nothing else, they always got the Liberty. How's the weather in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding ... right?  "Jew hater?"  Where on earth did you come up with that? Just because I believe we should focus our attention on issues directly facing the USA doesn't mean that I "hate" another nation.  We're no good to anyone, anywhere if we're deteriorating from within. Our economy is in total shambles. Our unemployment rate is a laughing stock and a reflection of the result of huge, liberal government. We're on the verge of shrinking our military. We don't have the time, resources, or man-power to continue policing the rest of the world until we repair the gigantic hole in our own hull.
> 
> We've done more for Israeli than all the other nations on earth combined.  Why? I can't be certain but perhaps the other nations of the world can take over for awhile while we tend to our own garden.  And maybe ... just maybe Israel can stop relying on us to fix every problem they create and start fixing their own problems for a time.  Not too much to ask.
Click to expand...


Israel does take care of her problems, and very well I may add. What makes you think that Israel is relying on the U.S for all of her problems?


----------



## aris2chat

DriftingSand said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not an unreasonable desire and no one said it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he should visit one of the Navy retirees' get-togethers and see if they are still obsessed with the Liberty incident.  As you can see, he is not at all interested in all the thousands of innocent people who have been killed and are still being killed in the Muslim world.  It is more important to drag up the Liberty incident (of course since the Israelis are involved) as if posters like him haven't dragged it up ad nauseam, especially since so much has happened in the world since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really think "remembering" a horrific event is necessarily an "obsession."  No more so than remembering the Holocaust which occurred several decades prior the the USS Liberty event.
Click to expand...


You all won't understand that the USS Liberty and the US Navy were in part at fault for the events of the USS Liberty.
No one remembers the USS Stark.  People forget other tragedies like the USS Cole, US Embassy in Beirut twice and though some still remember the Marines in Beirut, the French are ignored or forgotten, so are the Israelis killed in the same way just a short time before.

Israel was not out to kill american, but the ship was not supposed to be there, navy claimed it had no ships in that neighborhood.  At that point it could be any ship flying false colors in a war zone.


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it came out right and shows just what you are.
> 
> By the way the USS liberty was an ex WW2 freighter converted into a spy ship by the NSA, not a bespoke naval vessel. This means that it looked like thousands of other WW2 freighters that were sailing around the world at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only this one was flying a US flag that was shot to shit.
Click to expand...






 Any vessel can fly any flag that by itself proves nothing, it was a spy ship much like the ones the Russians used against the USA. So it could have been from any maritime nation flying a false flag, most marine flags are discrete and are flown from the stern.


----------



## Phoenall

DriftingSand said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. When the Jew haters have nothing else, they always got the Liberty. How's the weather in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding ... right?  "Jew hater?"  Where on earth did you come up with that? Just because I believe we should focus our attention on issues directly facing the USA doesn't mean that I "hate" another nation.  We're no good to anyone, anywhere if we're deteriorating from within. Our economy is in total shambles. Our unemployment rate is a laughing stock and a reflection of the result of huge, liberal government. We're on the verge of shrinking our military. We don't have the time, resources, or man-power to continue policing the rest of the world until we repair the gigantic hole in our own hull.
> 
> We've done more for Israeli than all the other nations on earth combined.  Why? I can't be certain but perhaps the other nations of the world can take over for awhile while we tend to our own garden.  And maybe ... just maybe Israel can stop relying on us to fix every problem they create and start fixing their own problems for a time.  Not too much to ask.
Click to expand...






By the venom that drips from your every word when you post about the Jewish people. What happens in the M.E does directly face the USA as your country relies on Arabic oil very heavily. Without Israel your country would have went down the pan years ago, as it is Israeli Jews that keep your defence industry working. All those weapons they buy contribute to a large defence workforce, so take away Israel and you will see many thousands unemployed. All your problems are internal and are caused by your fellow GREEDY AMERICANS, all wanting muscle cars that burn fuel like it is water. Your trailer park trash living the high life and finding that it has to be paid for. So how about the rest of the world turn round and say to YOU, get on with it as we are not going to fix your problems for you anymore, we are not going to take most of your debt and allow you to thumb your nose at our help anymore. Time to SINK OR SWIM, and we will support Israel and collect all those billions in defence dollars you don't want.

Now get your head out of your ass and see the reality


----------



## Victory67

Phoenall said:


> By the venom that drips from your every word when you post about the Jewish people. What happens in the M.E does directly face the USA as your country relies on Arabic oil very heavily. *Without Israel your country would have went down the pan years ago, as it is Israeli Jews that keep your defence industry working.* All those weapons they buy contribute to a large defence workforce, so take away Israel and you will see many thousands unemployed. *All your problems are internal and are caused by your fellow GREEDY AMERICANS, all wanting muscle cars that burn fuel like it is water. Your trailer park trash living the high life and finding that it has to be paid for.* So how about the rest of the world turn round and say to YOU, get on with it as we are not going to fix your problems for you anymore, we are not going to take most of your debt and allow you to thumb your nose at our help anymore. Time to SINK OR SWIM, and we will support Israel and collect all those billions in defence dollars you don't want.
> 
> Now get your head out of your ass and see the reality



You ungrateful piece of shit.  Talk about biting the hand that feeds you!

If not for the USA, you and your relatives and friends in Izrael would be dead.  Dead as the salty sea.

So show some respect to your benefactor, who keeps you alive on a daily basis.  Who defends you when you don't deserve it, who protects you when you haven't earned it, who ignores your crimes when you should be hauled in chains before The Hague.

Without the USA, Israel would be long gone.  Show some love for your caring nation.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the venom that drips from your every word when you post about the Jewish people. What happens in the M.E does directly face the USA as your country relies on Arabic oil very heavily. *Without Israel your country would have went down the pan years ago, as it is Israeli Jews that keep your defence industry working.* All those weapons they buy contribute to a large defence workforce, so take away Israel and you will see many thousands unemployed. *All your problems are internal and are caused by your fellow GREEDY AMERICANS, all wanting muscle cars that burn fuel like it is water. Your trailer park trash living the high life and finding that it has to be paid for.* So how about the rest of the world turn round and say to YOU, get on with it as we are not going to fix your problems for you anymore, we are not going to take most of your debt and allow you to thumb your nose at our help anymore. Time to SINK OR SWIM, and we will support Israel and collect all those billions in defence dollars you don't want.
> 
> Now get your head out of your ass and see the reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ungrateful piece of shit.  Talk about biting the hand that feeds you!
> 
> If not for the USA, you and your relatives and friends in Izrael would be dead.  Dead as the salty sea.
> 
> So show some respect to your benefactor, who keeps you alive on a daily basis.  Who defends you when you don't deserve it, who protects you when you haven't earned it, who ignores your crimes when you should be hauled in chains before The Hague.
> 
> Without the USA, Israel would be long gone.  Show some love for your caring nation.
Click to expand...

Sagacious advice. Not.


----------



## Victory67

Are there any websites that list all goods that are totally or partially made or grown in the West Bank?


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Are there any websites that list all goods that are totally or partially made or grown in the West Bank?



You're not interested in boycotting any goods from countries where people are being murdered for their religious beliefs?  How telling!!!


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any websites that list all goods that are totally or partially made or grown in the West Bank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not interested in boycotting any goods from countries where people are being murdered for their religious beliefs?  How telling!!!
Click to expand...


This thread is about boycotting Israel.

Don't derail the thread.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the venom that drips from your every word when you post about the Jewish people. What happens in the M.E does directly face the USA as your country relies on Arabic oil very heavily. *Without Israel your country would have went down the pan years ago, as it is Israeli Jews that keep your defence industry working.* All those weapons they buy contribute to a large defence workforce, so take away Israel and you will see many thousands unemployed. *All your problems are internal and are caused by your fellow GREEDY AMERICANS, all wanting muscle cars that burn fuel like it is water. Your trailer park trash living the high life and finding that it has to be paid for.* So how about the rest of the world turn round and say to YOU, get on with it as we are not going to fix your problems for you anymore, we are not going to take most of your debt and allow you to thumb your nose at our help anymore. Time to SINK OR SWIM, and we will support Israel and collect all those billions in defence dollars you don't want.
> 
> Now get your head out of your ass and see the reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ungrateful piece of shit.  Talk about biting the hand that feeds you!
> 
> If not for the USA, you and your relatives and friends in Izrael would be dead.  Dead as the salty sea.
> 
> So show some respect to your benefactor, who keeps you alive on a daily basis.  Who defends you when you don't deserve it, who protects you when you haven't earned it, who ignores your crimes when you should be hauled in chains before The Hague.
> 
> Without the USA, Israel would be long gone.  Show some love for your caring nation.
Click to expand...


Phoenell is a non-Jew who lives in England.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any websites that list all goods that are totally or partially made or grown in the West Bank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not interested in boycotting any goods from countries where people are being murdered for their religious beliefs?  How telling!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about boycotting Israel.
> 
> Don't derail the thread.
Click to expand...


It is still very telling how people like you want others to boycott Israel, but care nothing about the blood running down the streets of people killed because of their religious beliefs.  No doubt you will continue to eagerly buy their products since you have no interest in what happens to these innocent people.  Why should you care?  There are no Jews involved in the killings done by your friends.


----------



## Sally

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the venom that drips from your every word when you post about the Jewish people. What happens in the M.E does directly face the USA as your country relies on Arabic oil very heavily. *Without Israel your country would have went down the pan years ago, as it is Israeli Jews that keep your defence industry working.* All those weapons they buy contribute to a large defence workforce, so take away Israel and you will see many thousands unemployed. *All your problems are internal and are caused by your fellow GREEDY AMERICANS, all wanting muscle cars that burn fuel like it is water. Your trailer park trash living the high life and finding that it has to be paid for.* So how about the rest of the world turn round and say to YOU, get on with it as we are not going to fix your problems for you anymore, we are not going to take most of your debt and allow you to thumb your nose at our help anymore. Time to SINK OR SWIM, and we will support Israel and collect all those billions in defence dollars you don't want.
> 
> Now get your head out of your ass and see the reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ungrateful piece of shit.  Talk about biting the hand that feeds you!
> 
> If not for the USA, you and your relatives and friends in Izrael would be dead.  Dead as the salty sea.
> 
> So show some respect to your benefactor, who keeps you alive on a daily basis.  Who defends you when you don't deserve it, who protects you when you haven't earned it, who ignores your crimes when you should be hauled in chains before The Hague.
> 
> Without the USA, Israel would be long gone.  Show some love for your caring nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phoenell is a non-Jew who lives in England.
Click to expand...



What the one calling others a "piece of shit" (which really describes him/her/it) should consider is that if Israel didn't show such restraint, his/her/its own relatives and friends might be long gone.


----------



## Victory67

Its ok to boycott settlement products.  They are created on stolen land.


----------



## Jroc

This hilarious.....
*
Moroccan Christian Preacher Makes Fun of Arab Boycott of Jews*

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNI5okdQa-Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNI5okdQa-Q[/ame]


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Its ok to boycott settlement products.  They are created on stolen land.




But it's OK to suicide and car bomb innocent people because of their different religion or different sect?  I guess a Muslim mind set would think that and continue to buy products from those countries where this is going on.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> This hilarious.....
> *
> Moroccan Christian Preacher Makes Fun of Arab Boycott of Jews*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNI5okdQa-Q



Jews have never had a problem selling their stuff. 

Getting paid, now that's another story.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to boycott settlement products.  They are created on stolen land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's OK to suicide and car bomb innocent people because of their different religion or different sect?  I guess a Muslim mind set would think that and continue to buy products from those countries where this is going on.
Click to expand...


This thread is about boycotting Israeli products.

Your obsession with trying to always change the topic is sad.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to boycott settlement products.  They are created on stolen land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's OK to suicide and car bomb innocent people because of their different religion or different sect?  I guess a Muslim mind set would think that and continue to buy products from those countries where this is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about boycotting Israeli products.
> 
> Your obsession with trying to always change the topic is sad.
Click to expand...


You go right ahead and boycott one of the world's leading techno oriented nations.
I can tell by the deluge of your fellows posters (sarcasm fully intentional) that this boycott will be an overwhelming success.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> You go right ahead and boycott one of the world's leading techno oriented nations.
> I can tell by the deluge of your fellows posters (sarcasm fully intentional) that this boycott will be an overwhelming success.



I boycott all settlement products, including Sodastream.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and boycott one of the world's leading techno oriented nations.
> I can tell by the deluge of your fellows posters (sarcasm fully intentional) that this boycott will be an overwhelming success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boycott all settlement products, including Sodastream.
Click to expand...


I admire a man who follows his convictions.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and boycott one of the world's leading techno oriented nations.
> I can tell by the deluge of your fellows posters (sarcasm fully intentional) that this boycott will be an overwhelming success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boycott all settlement products, including Sodastream.
Click to expand...

Boycott me, Fuzzy. I bought 2 SodaStreams for gifts this month. People try my sodas and want one. Go ahead and cut off your snout to spite your face.


----------



## Victory67

Here is a list of products from the settlement, that should be boycotted.

COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT 
A & M Greenberg
 Food agency
 Atarot industrial zone

Abadi "Mizrahiot"
 Salted bagel cookies
 Atarot industrial zone

Adanim Tea
 Herbal tea
 Ofra

Ahva
 Halva and candy
 Barkan industrial zone

Bar Haim
 Food products
 Edomim I.Z.

Barkan Cellars
 Wine makers
 Barkan IZ

Barkan Sweets
 Candy and Sweets
 Barkan IZ

BarKat
 Food products
 Barkan industrial zone

Beigel & Beigel
 Pretzel bakery
 Barkan industrial zone

Better and Different

 Edomim I.Z.

Cohen Brothers 
 Butchers
 Atarot industrial zone

Cool 
 Mineral Water

(made in France)
 Imported by Sunleader

Barkan industrial zone

Eden Springs Ltd.
 Mineral water
 Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)

Elyon
 Spices
 Alphey Menashe

Gilad spices
 Spices
 Elon Moreh

Glatt Of
 Chicken Slaughterhouse
 Atarot industrial zone

Golan Cheese
 Various cheeses 
 Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)

Golan Dairies
 Milk Products
 Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)

Golan Wines
 Wine makers
 Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)

Gold Pie
 Pie factory
 Edomim Qiryat Arba IZan Heights)hentlements is a shekel ag place of work.  More importantly, broindustrial zone

Hacormim Wines
 Winery
 Edomim IZ

Hamizrah Wines
 Winery
 Edomim IZ

Hebron Wines
 Winery
 Qiryat Arba IZ

Jerusalem Granola
 Granola bars
 Atarot industrial zone

Klufim
 Processing of Potatos
 Edomim I.Z.

Luiza 
 Herbal Tea
 Alon Moreh

Malosh Borekas Kobi
 Frozen foods
 Edomim I.Z.

Migdanot
 Cookies and bisquits
 Edomim I.Z.

Negev Yam Chemicals
 Cleaning products
 Gush Katif

Of Habira
 Chicken 
 Edomim I.Z.

Openheimer
 Chocolate and sweets
 Atarot industrial zone

Ramat Hagolan Dairy
 Dairy products
 Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)

Shamir Salads
 Ready made salads
 Barkan I.Z.

Shomron Meat
 Meat products
 Karney Shomron

Soda Club
 Home soda water devices
 Edomim I.Z.

Sofrei Ltd.
 Food production and marketing
 Edomim I.Z.

Super Class
 Salads produced for

"Hyper-Col"
 Barkan I.Z

Tekoa Mushrooms
 Mushrooms
 Tekoa

Tel Arza Wines
 Winery
 Edomim I.Z.

Tohikon
 Arts & Crafts
 Ma&#8217;ale Ephraim

Yerek Adom
 Food products
 Edomim I.Z.

Zion Wines
 Winery
 Edomim IZ






HOUSEHOLD PRODUCTS



COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT 
Amgazit
 Gas equipment 
 Gush Etzion

Arieh Plast
 Nylon bags
 Ma&#8217;ale Ephraim IZ

Barkan
 Metal & Wood furniture
 Barkan I.Z

Beitili
 Frniture & carpets
 Barkan I.Z

Benitex
 Camping equipment
 Edomim I.Z.

Daniel
 Furniture
 Edomim I.Z.

"Ahava" Dead Sea health products
 Cosmetics
 Mitzpe Shalem

Edomim Chemicals
 Household cleaning products
 Edomim I.Z.

Flanero
 Kitchen utensils
 Gush Etzion

Flick
 Plastic bags and file folders
 Mevoh Hama

Hlavin Industies
 Plastic Products
 Barkan I.Z.

Hod
 Tiles
 Kiryat Arba I.Z.

Hogla Jerusalem
 Paper stuff
 Atarot I.Z.

I.S.
 Illumination
 Edomim I.Z.

IAT
 Carpets
 Edomim I.Z.

InterCosma
 Cosmetics
 Atarot I.Z.

Jerusalem Knitworks
 Uniforms plant
 Edomim I.Z.

Jerusalem Pencils
 Pencils
 Atarot  I.Z.

Lipski
 Plastics
 Barkan I.Z.

Lital
 Furniture
 Edomim I.Z.

Mavrik
 Shoe polish
 Edomim I.Z.

Modan
 Satchels, handbags
 Shaked

MTV shampoo (Hlavin)
 Hair shampoo
 Barkan I.Z

Mul-t-lock
 Locksmiths and security doors
 Barkan I.Z.

Ofertex
 Cleaning rags
 Barkan I.Z.

Paint li
 Importers of paint

And art tools
 Nili

Pereg
 Air Conditioning
 Atarot I.Z.

RabinTex Ltd
 Textiles and camping equip.
 Edomim I.Z.

Schem Laboratories
 Cleaning chemicals
 Kdumim

Sol Camping
 Camping equipment 
 Barkan I.Z.

Streicher
 Uniforms
 Edomim I.Z.

Super Isra-chom
 Solar systems
 Edomim I.Z.

Yardeni
 Locksmiths
 Barkan I.Z.

Yerushalmi Industries
 Ropes
 Barkan I.Z.

Zivanit
 Shoes & Sandals
 Ein Zivan






GENERAL INDUSTRIES



COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT 
AGS
 Toys and Games
 Beit Horon

Alum-Tal
 Glass products
 Edomim I.Z.

Avgol
 Un woven fabric
 Barkan I.Z

Aviv
 Builders
 Atarot

Aviah
 Safety equipment
 Ma&#8217;ale Ephraim I.Z.

Benda Plast
 Food packing
 Katzrin I.Z.

Ben-Or
 Vacuum packing
 Barkan I.Z.

Ben-Tal Motors
 Electric motors
 Merom Golan

Bloko Ltd
 Printing Dyes
 Edomim I.Z.

&#8220;Builders of the Fathers Town&#8221;
 Building blocks
 Kiryat Arba

Carmigal
 Ceramics 
 Alphei Menashe I.Z.

Dar-El
 Printed circuits
 Ariel

Dotan
 Leather goods
 Mevoh Dotan

Edomim
 Wood mills
 Edomim I.Z.

Eshkol
 Publishers
 Edomim I.Z.

Export books factory

 Atarot I.Z.

FiberTech
 Fiberglass pipes
 Karnei Shomron

Gachelet
 Aluminum factory
 Atarot I.Z.

Gelman
 Science and Technology
 Atarot I.Z.

Golan Industries
 Meetal works 
 Bnei Yehuda

Granit 2000
 Marble and granite
 Edomim I.Z.

Green Oil
 Machine oil
 Ariel

H. Wegshel
 Publishers
 Edomim I.Z.

Haalonim (Oaks)
 Building blocks
 Edomim I.Z.

Hagim
 Electronic Systems
 Neveh Dekalim

Har-Shefi
 Packing
 Beit-El

Hasholsha products, Jerusalem

 Atarot I.Z.

Herto
 Textile Industries
 Edomim I.Z

Irit
 Silk Screen printing
 Edomim I.Z.

Isra-Beton
 Cement industries
 Atarot I.Z.

Israel United Laundries

 Atarot I.Z.

IsraVit
 Plastic and metal works
 Edomim I.Z.

Kanfei Yona
 Tannery
 Edomim I.Z.

Klima Israel Ltd

 Atarot I.Z.

Lasri Ltd
 Metal works
 Edomim I.Z.

Levi
 Metal and wood works
 Edomim I.Z.

Mei Zurim
 Water purification
 Gush Etzion 

Nesarim
 Wood work production & marketing
 Atarot I.Z.

Neve-Zuf Computers
 Software & systems
 Halamish

Niron
 Textile threads
 Emanuel

Optima

 Edomim I.Z.

Or-Lil
 Electronics
 Katzrin I.Z.

Oval 
 Computers
 Barkan I.Z.

Oval
 Hospital Equipment
 Barkan I.Z.

Plast fiber
 Plastic products
 Karnei Shomron

R. N. Ltd
 Judaica
 Edomim I.Z.

Ramat Magshimim systems
 Automation
 Ramat Magshimim

Readymix industries
 Cement
 Edomim I.Z.

Remet Trom
 Aluminum products
 Edomim I.Z.

Ronopol
 Plastic products
 Barkan I.Z.

Shahaf (Seagull)
 Metal works
 Edomim I.Z.

Sherut
 Packaging products 
 Barkan I.Z.

Shiloh Technologies

 Edomim I.Z.

Spideshe
 Ready grown lawn 
 Gilgal

Sprinco
 Industrial springs
 Barkan I.Z

Star
 Auto parts
 Edomim I.Z.

TAPI
 Plastics
 Edomim I.Z.

Technoplast
 Plastic fittings
 Barkan I.Z

Tzarfati
 metal works
 Edomim I.Z.

Palphot
 Post cards & Calanders
 Karnei Shomron

Victory
 Oil seals
 Edomim I.Z.


----------



## Indeependent

Thanks vic, now I don't have to do any research to know which products to buy.
In fact, I can now spread the word to a myriad of Jews on Facebook.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to boycott settlement products.  They are created on stolen land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's OK to suicide and car bomb innocent people because of their different religion or different sect?  I guess a Muslim mind set would think that and continue to buy products from those countries where this is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about boycotting Israeli products.
> 
> Your obsession with trying to always change the topic is sad.
Click to expand...


Maybe I wanted to see if you were a decent, civilized person who would turn down products made in countries where people are constantly being killed for their religious beliefs.  Evidently it is more important to you to turn down products of Jews than it is of people who are murdering others all the time.


----------



## Hossfly

Indeependent said:


> Thanks vic, now I don't have to do any research to know which products to buy.
> In fact, I can now spread the word to a myriad of Jews on Facebook.


My local grocery never received a shipment of halvah this year. Maybe Vicki can list the companies that make it.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> Maybe I wanted to see if you were a decent, civilized person who would turn down products made in countries where people are constantly being killed for their religious beliefs.  Evidently it is more important to you to turn down products of Jews than it is of people who are murdering others all the time.



I enjoy many products invented and created by Jews.  Including Israeli Jews.

Just not fascist pigs who live in the illegal settlements.

Wrap your little head around that one, asshole.


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and boycott one of the world's leading techno oriented nations.
> I can tell by the deluge of your fellows posters (sarcasm fully intentional) that this boycott will be an overwhelming success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boycott all settlement products, including Sodastream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boycott me, Fuzzy. I bought 2 SodaStreams for gifts this month. People try my sodas and want one. Go ahead and cut off your snout to spite your face.
Click to expand...


I think all this talk about boycotting Sodastream is actually doing Sodastream very good.  They are getting all this free attention, and people will start buying he product.  Sodastream will have to expand their facilities to keep up with the demand, and that means more Arabs will be getting nicely-paid jobs with good working conditions.  Maybe Victory can get a temp job with them when he goes back to visit his friends in the West Bank on his vacation.


----------



## Victory67

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I boycott all settlement products, including Sodastream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott me, Fuzzy. I bought 2 SodaStreams for gifts this month. People try my sodas and want one. Go ahead and cut off your snout to spite your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think all this talk about boycotting Sodastream is actually doing Sodastream very good.  They are getting all this free attention, and people will start buying he product.  Sodastream will have to expand their facilities to keep up with the demand, and that means more Arabs will be getting nicely-paid jobs with good working conditions.  Maybe Victory can get a temp job with them when he goes back to visit his friends in the West Bank on his vacation.
Click to expand...


Sodastream has lost almost half its stock value since June.


----------



## toastman

Indeependent said:


> Thanks vic, now I don't have to do any research to know which products to buy.
> In fact, I can now spread the word to a myriad of Jews on Facebook.



I want to thank hi for the same thing. Im gonna do some research and see where in my city I can buy these products with my anti BDS crew (we're only 6 now, but there are many other like us around my province and in others). We buy a whole bunch of products and depending on what it is wes give it as gifts or to charity.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Here is a list of products from the settlement, that should be boycotted.
> 
> COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT
> A & M Greenberg
> Food agency
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Abadi "Mizrahiot"
> Salted bagel cookies
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Adanim Tea
> Herbal tea
> Ofra
> 
> Ahva
> Halva and candy
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Bar Haim
> Food products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Barkan Cellars
> Wine makers
> Barkan IZ
> 
> Barkan Sweets
> Candy and Sweets
> Barkan IZ
> 
> BarKat
> Food products
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Beigel & Beigel
> Pretzel bakery
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Better and Different
> 
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Cohen Brothers
> Butchers
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Cool
> Mineral Water
> 
> (made in France)
> Imported by Sunleader
> 
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Eden Springs Ltd.
> Mineral water
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Elyon
> Spices
> Alphey Menashe
> 
> Gilad spices
> Spices
> Elon Moreh
> 
> Glatt Of
> Chicken Slaughterhouse
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Golan Cheese
> Various cheeses
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Golan Dairies
> Milk Products
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Golan Wines
> Wine makers
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Gold Pie
> Pie factory
> Edomim Qiryat Arba IZan Heights)hentlements is a shekel ag place of work.  More importantly, broindustrial zone
> 
> Hacormim Wines
> Winery
> Edomim IZ
> 
> Hamizrah Wines
> Winery
> Edomim IZ
> 
> Hebron Wines
> Winery
> Qiryat Arba IZ
> 
> Jerusalem Granola
> Granola bars
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Klufim
> Processing of Potatos
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Luiza
> Herbal Tea
> Alon Moreh
> 
> Malosh Borekas Kobi
> Frozen foods
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Migdanot
> Cookies and bisquits
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Negev Yam Chemicals
> Cleaning products
> Gush Katif
> 
> Of Habira
> Chicken
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Openheimer
> Chocolate and sweets
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Ramat Hagolan Dairy
> Dairy products
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Shamir Salads
> Ready made salads
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Shomron Meat
> Meat products
> Karney Shomron
> 
> Soda Club
> Home soda water devices
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Sofrei Ltd.
> Food production and marketing
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Super Class
> Salads produced for
> 
> "Hyper-Col"
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Tekoa Mushrooms
> Mushrooms
> Tekoa
> 
> Tel Arza Wines
> Winery
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Tohikon
> Arts & Crafts
> Maale Ephraim
> 
> Yerek Adom
> Food products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Zion Wines
> Winery
> Edomim IZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOUSEHOLD PRODUCTS
> 
> 
> 
> COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT
> Amgazit
> Gas equipment
> Gush Etzion
> 
> Arieh Plast
> Nylon bags
> Maale Ephraim IZ
> 
> Barkan
> Metal & Wood furniture
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Beitili
> Frniture & carpets
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Benitex
> Camping equipment
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Daniel
> Furniture
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> "Ahava" Dead Sea health products
> Cosmetics
> Mitzpe Shalem
> 
> Edomim Chemicals
> Household cleaning products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Flanero
> Kitchen utensils
> Gush Etzion
> 
> Flick
> Plastic bags and file folders
> Mevoh Hama
> 
> Hlavin Industies
> Plastic Products
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Hod
> Tiles
> Kiryat Arba I.Z.
> 
> Hogla Jerusalem
> Paper stuff
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> I.S.
> Illumination
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> IAT
> Carpets
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> InterCosma
> Cosmetics
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Jerusalem Knitworks
> Uniforms plant
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Jerusalem Pencils
> Pencils
> Atarot  I.Z.
> 
> Lipski
> Plastics
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Lital
> Furniture
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Mavrik
> Shoe polish
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Modan
> Satchels, handbags
> Shaked
> 
> MTV shampoo (Hlavin)
> Hair shampoo
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Mul-t-lock
> Locksmiths and security doors
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Ofertex
> Cleaning rags
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Paint li
> Importers of paint
> 
> And art tools
> Nili
> 
> Pereg
> Air Conditioning
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> RabinTex Ltd
> Textiles and camping equip.
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Schem Laboratories
> Cleaning chemicals
> Kdumim
> 
> Sol Camping
> Camping equipment
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Streicher
> Uniforms
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Super Isra-chom
> Solar systems
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Yardeni
> Locksmiths
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Yerushalmi Industries
> Ropes
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Zivanit
> Shoes & Sandals
> Ein Zivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GENERAL INDUSTRIES
> 
> 
> 
> COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT
> AGS
> Toys and Games
> Beit Horon
> 
> Alum-Tal
> Glass products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Avgol
> Un woven fabric
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Aviv
> Builders
> Atarot
> 
> Aviah
> Safety equipment
> Maale Ephraim I.Z.
> 
> Benda Plast
> Food packing
> Katzrin I.Z.
> 
> Ben-Or
> Vacuum packing
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Ben-Tal Motors
> Electric motors
> Merom Golan
> 
> Bloko Ltd
> Printing Dyes
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Builders of the Fathers Town
> Building blocks
> Kiryat Arba
> 
> Carmigal
> Ceramics
> Alphei Menashe I.Z.
> 
> Dar-El
> Printed circuits
> Ariel
> 
> Dotan
> Leather goods
> Mevoh Dotan
> 
> Edomim
> Wood mills
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Eshkol
> Publishers
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Export books factory
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> FiberTech
> Fiberglass pipes
> Karnei Shomron
> 
> Gachelet
> Aluminum factory
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Gelman
> Science and Technology
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Golan Industries
> Meetal works
> Bnei Yehuda
> 
> Granit 2000
> Marble and granite
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Green Oil
> Machine oil
> Ariel
> 
> H. Wegshel
> Publishers
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Haalonim (Oaks)
> Building blocks
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Hagim
> Electronic Systems
> Neveh Dekalim
> 
> Har-Shefi
> Packing
> Beit-El
> 
> Hasholsha products, Jerusalem
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Herto
> Textile Industries
> Edomim I.Z
> 
> Irit
> Silk Screen printing
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Isra-Beton
> Cement industries
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Israel United Laundries
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> IsraVit
> Plastic and metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Kanfei Yona
> Tannery
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Klima Israel Ltd
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Lasri Ltd
> Metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Levi
> Metal and wood works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Mei Zurim
> Water purification
> Gush Etzion
> 
> Nesarim
> Wood work production & marketing
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Neve-Zuf Computers
> Software & systems
> Halamish
> 
> Niron
> Textile threads
> Emanuel
> 
> Optima
> 
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Or-Lil
> Electronics
> Katzrin I.Z.
> 
> Oval
> Computers
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Oval
> Hospital Equipment
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Plast fiber
> Plastic products
> Karnei Shomron
> 
> R. N. Ltd
> Judaica
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Ramat Magshimim systems
> Automation
> Ramat Magshimim
> 
> Readymix industries
> Cement
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Remet Trom
> Aluminum products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Ronopol
> Plastic products
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Shahaf (Seagull)
> Metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Sherut
> Packaging products
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Shiloh Technologies
> 
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Spideshe
> Ready grown lawn
> Gilgal
> 
> Sprinco
> Industrial springs
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Star
> Auto parts
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> TAPI
> Plastics
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Technoplast
> Plastic fittings
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Tzarfati
> metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Palphot
> Post cards & Calanders
> Karnei Shomron
> 
> Victory
> Oil seals
> Edomim I.Z.



Remember, folks, to try and purchase the goods listed by Victory if you happen to see and need them.  Do like the Muslim women do in the Middle Eastern markets here where they have no problems putting Israeli products in the shopping carts.  And don't forget to check the labels when you buy clothing or other products.  Make sure you turn down products which are manufactured in those Muslim counties where people are murdered because of their religious beliefs.


----------



## toastman

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I wanted to see if you were a decent, civilized person who would turn down products made in countries where people are constantly being killed for their religious beliefs.  Evidently it is more important to you to turn down products of Jews than it is of people who are murdering others all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy many products invented and created by Jews.  Including Israeli Jews.
> 
> Just not fascist pigs who live in the illegal settlements.
> 
> Wrap your little head around that one, asshole.
Click to expand...


Who cares what you enjoy?? You're not worthy of any product coming out of Israel.

BDS is doomed for failure, and even they know that.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I wanted to see if you were a decent, civilized person who would turn down products made in countries where people are constantly being killed for their religious beliefs.  Evidently it is more important to you to turn down products of Jews than it is of people who are murdering others all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy many products invented and created by Jews.  Including Israeli Jews.
> 
> Just not fascist pigs who live in the illegal settlements.
> 
> Wrap your little head around that one, asshole.
Click to expand...



You know, little boy, you really need your mouth washed out with soap.  Meanwhile, the ones who really are the fascist pigs are the ones who are busy murdering people for their religious beliefs.  How nice that you can close your eyes to this because the Jews are not involved in the murder of these innocent people.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott me, Fuzzy. I bought 2 SodaStreams for gifts this month. People try my sodas and want one. Go ahead and cut off your snout to spite your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all this talk about boycotting Sodastream is actually doing Sodastream very good.  They are getting all this free attention, and people will start buying he product.  Sodastream will have to expand their facilities to keep up with the demand, and that means more Arabs will be getting nicely-paid jobs with good working conditions.  Maybe Victory can get a temp job with them when he goes back to visit his friends in the West Bank on his vacation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sodastream has lost almost half its stock value since June.
Click to expand...


Since you are trying to tell us that you follow the stock market, how about telling  us what the stock was selling for in June and what it is selling for now?


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott me, Fuzzy. I bought 2 SodaStreams for gifts this month. People try my sodas and want one. Go ahead and cut off your snout to spite your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all this talk about boycotting Sodastream is actually doing Sodastream very good.  They are getting all this free attention, and people will start buying he product.  Sodastream will have to expand their facilities to keep up with the demand, and that means more Arabs will be getting nicely-paid jobs with good working conditions.  Maybe Victory can get a temp job with them when he goes back to visit his friends in the West Bank on his vacation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sodastream has lost almost half its stock value since June.
Click to expand...

I don't drink stocks. SodaStream Rootbeer and Cherry Cola is Grrrrrrreat! Oh, I see you did list the halvah. Its the 4th one from the top. Thanks, Bunkie!


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think all this talk about boycotting Sodastream is actually doing Sodastream very good.  They are getting all this free attention, and people will start buying he product.  Sodastream will have to expand their facilities to keep up with the demand, and that means more Arabs will be getting nicely-paid jobs with good working conditions.  Maybe Victory can get a temp job with them when he goes back to visit his friends in the West Bank on his vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodastream has lost almost half its stock value since June.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are trying to tell us that you follow the stock market, how about telling  us what the stock was selling for in June and what it is selling for now?
Click to expand...

42.71   2.17 (5.35%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 3:59 PM EDT on 03/10/14

Jump to another company:

company name or ticker

Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$42.71	5.35%

30
3040506070
Oct 15, 2013: 61.14
Mar
MarJulNovMar
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$40.65
Previous Close	$40.54
Daily Range	$40.65 - $43.74
52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
Market Cap	$891.4M
P/E Ratio	20.68
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	2,009,931
Average Daily Volume	2,113,153
Current FY EPS	$1.88


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and boycott one of the world's leading techno oriented nations.
> I can tell by the deluge of your fellows posters (sarcasm fully intentional) that this boycott will be an overwhelming success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boycott all settlement products, including Sodastream.
Click to expand...

That's great.

Coupled with all your cereal boxtops, your boycotting of Israeli products may eventually win you both a cookie and a thank-you button.

Oh, and your list of fine Israeli products that we should all be buying, was much appreciated.


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the venom that drips from your every word when you post about the Jewish people. What happens in the M.E does directly face the USA as your country relies on Arabic oil very heavily. *Without Israel your country would have went down the pan years ago, as it is Israeli Jews that keep your defence industry working.* All those weapons they buy contribute to a large defence workforce, so take away Israel and you will see many thousands unemployed. *All your problems are internal and are caused by your fellow GREEDY AMERICANS, all wanting muscle cars that burn fuel like it is water. Your trailer park trash living the high life and finding that it has to be paid for.* So how about the rest of the world turn round and say to YOU, get on with it as we are not going to fix your problems for you anymore, we are not going to take most of your debt and allow you to thumb your nose at our help anymore. Time to SINK OR SWIM, and we will support Israel and collect all those billions in defence dollars you don't want.
> 
> Now get your head out of your ass and see the reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ungrateful piece of shit.  Talk about biting the hand that feeds you!
> 
> If not for the USA, you and your relatives and friends in Izrael would be dead.  Dead as the salty sea.
> 
> So show some respect to your benefactor, who keeps you alive on a daily basis.  Who defends you when you don't deserve it, who protects you when you haven't earned it, who ignores your crimes when you should be hauled in chains before The Hague.
> 
> Without the USA, Israel would be long gone.  Show some love for your caring nation.
Click to expand...






What a lying sack of shite you are child. Israel did very well on her own in 1948 and again in 1967 without any US help. Maybe you should start reading the proper history books and see when the US started giving AID to Israel, and what the terms of that AID were. It was your fellow muslims that got their butts kicked hard by Israel, and the US that stopped Israel from going even further. It is the US that protects your sorry asses when you break International Law and stops you from being dragged screaming to the Hague on charges of crimes against humanity.


 Without the USA gaza and the west bank would be as dead as Ur, along with Syria, Iraq and Iran


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> Its ok to boycott settlement products.  They are created on stolen land.





 By Palestinians paid better wages than those paid by the P.A. So by boycotting those goods you are also boycotting Palestinians.

 Way to go child, starve the Palestinians to death and try and blame Israel. The Palestinians are buying these goods without a murmur because they know they provide work for their own.


----------



## Phoenall

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's OK to suicide and car bomb innocent people because of their different religion or different sect?  I guess a Muslim mind set would think that and continue to buy products from those countries where this is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about boycotting Israeli products.
> 
> Your obsession with trying to always change the topic is sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and boycott one of the world's leading techno oriented nations.
> I can tell by the deluge of your fellows posters (sarcasm fully intentional) that this boycott will be an overwhelming success.
Click to expand...







Lets see him boycott his computer, food, water, car, medicines, doctors and all the other aspects of daily life that rely heavily on Israeli products produced in the settlements. Will he deny himself and his family the latest life saving medical procedure because it was invented by a Jew in one of the settlements ?


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and boycott one of the world's leading techno oriented nations.
> I can tell by the deluge of your fellows posters (sarcasm fully intentional) that this boycott will be an overwhelming success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boycott all settlement products, including Sodastream.
Click to expand...






You are a LIAR as your computer uses parts that came from the settlements, your family car uses parts that came from the settlements. In fact most of your life is centred around parts made in the settlements


----------



## Phoenall

Indeependent said:


> Thanks vic, now I don't have to do any research to know which products to buy.
> In fact, I can now spread the word to a myriad of Jews on Facebook.







I will be doing the same thing in Merry Olde England, and watching the muslims flock to the shops to buy them


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I wanted to see if you were a decent, civilized person who would turn down products made in countries where people are constantly being killed for their religious beliefs.  Evidently it is more important to you to turn down products of Jews than it is of people who are murdering others all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy many products invented and created by Jews.  Including Israeli Jews.
> 
> Just not fascist pigs who live in the illegal settlements.
> 
> Wrap your little head around that one, asshole.
Click to expand...






SO YOU ARE A HYPOCRITE as the boycott is on all Jewish goods


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott me, Fuzzy. I bought 2 SodaStreams for gifts this month. People try my sodas and want one. Go ahead and cut off your snout to spite your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all this talk about boycotting Sodastream is actually doing Sodastream very good.  They are getting all this free attention, and people will start buying he product.  Sodastream will have to expand their facilities to keep up with the demand, and that means more Arabs will be getting nicely-paid jobs with good working conditions.  Maybe Victory can get a temp job with them when he goes back to visit his friends in the West Bank on his vacation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sodastream has lost almost half its stock value since June.
Click to expand...






So has most other companies, it is called market forces. The stock market is in decline at the moment, but will soon pick up. But soda stream is still selling products all over the world, in fact it cant keep pace with the demands


----------



## elektra

Phoenall said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the venom that drips from your every word when you post about the Jewish people. What happens in the M.E does directly face the USA as your country relies on Arabic oil very heavily. *Without Israel your country would have went down the pan years ago, as it is Israeli Jews that keep your defence industry working.* All those weapons they buy contribute to a large defence workforce, so take away Israel and you will see many thousands unemployed. *All your problems are internal and are caused by your fellow GREEDY AMERICANS, all wanting muscle cars that burn fuel like it is water. Your trailer park trash living the high life and finding that it has to be paid for.* So how about the rest of the world turn round and say to YOU, get on with it as we are not going to fix your problems for you anymore, we are not going to take most of your debt and allow you to thumb your nose at our help anymore. Time to SINK OR SWIM, and we will support Israel and collect all those billions in defence dollars you don't want.
> 
> Now get your head out of your ass and see the reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ungrateful piece of shit.  Talk about biting the hand that feeds you!
> 
> If not for the USA, you and your relatives and friends in Izrael would be dead.  Dead as the salty sea.
> 
> So show some respect to your benefactor, who keeps you alive on a daily basis.  Who defends you when you don't deserve it, who protects you when you haven't earned it, who ignores your crimes when you should be hauled in chains before The Hague.
> 
> Without the USA, Israel would be long gone.  Show some love for your caring nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lying sack of shite you are child. Israel did very well on her own in 1948 and again in 1967 without any US help. Maybe you should start reading the proper history books and see when the US started giving AID to Israel, and what the terms of that AID were. It was your fellow muslims that got their butts kicked hard by Israel, and the US that stopped Israel from going even further. It is the US that protects your sorry asses when you break International Law and stops you from being dragged screaming to the Hague on charges of crimes against humanity.
> 
> 
> Without the USA gaza and the west bank would be as dead as Ur, along with Syria, Iraq and Iran
Click to expand...


I agree with you, people should read history.

It was John F. Kennedy that authorized the first weapons to be sold to Israel, It was Lyndon B. Johnson who delivered the weapons, which was the Hawk Missile Defence System. Johnson then greatly expanded weapon sales to Israel. 

Democrats are the first Americans to sell Arms to Israel.


----------



## Victory67

Phoenall said:


> SO YOU ARE A HYPOCRITE as the boycott is on all Jewish goods



Sodastream employs lots of Arabs.

But its a settlement company, so I still boycott it.

Wrap your little brain around that one, asshole.


----------



## Victory67

Phoenall said:


> You are a LIAR as your computer uses parts that came from the settlements, your family car uses parts that came from the settlements. In fact most of your life is centred around parts made in the settlements



Name my computer and car parts that come from settlements.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Jroc said:


> This hilarious.....
> *
> Moroccan Christian Preacher Makes Fun of Arab Boycott of Jews*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNI5okdQa-Q



24,920 Nobel prizes expected from Muslims?


----------



## Victory67

We boycotted the Nazis.

We boycotted the Soviets.

We boycotted Apartheid.

Nothing wrong with also boycotting Israeli settlements.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Sally said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of products from the settlement, that should be boycotted.
> 
> COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT
> A & M Greenberg
> Food agency
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Abadi "Mizrahiot"
> Salted bagel cookies
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Adanim Tea
> Herbal tea
> Ofra
> 
> Ahva
> Halva and candy
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Bar Haim
> Food products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Barkan Cellars
> Wine makers
> Barkan IZ
> 
> Barkan Sweets
> Candy and Sweets
> Barkan IZ
> 
> BarKat
> Food products
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Beigel & Beigel
> Pretzel bakery
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Better and Different
> 
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Cohen Brothers
> Butchers
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Cool
> Mineral Water
> 
> (made in France)
> Imported by Sunleader
> 
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Eden Springs Ltd.
> Mineral water
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Elyon
> Spices
> Alphey Menashe
> 
> Gilad spices
> Spices
> Elon Moreh
> 
> Glatt Of
> Chicken Slaughterhouse
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Golan Cheese
> Various cheeses
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Golan Dairies
> Milk Products
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Golan Wines
> Wine makers
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Gold Pie
> Pie factory
> Edomim Qiryat Arba IZan Heights)hentlements is a shekel ag place of work.  More importantly, broindustrial zone
> 
> Hacormim Wines
> Winery
> Edomim IZ
> 
> Hamizrah Wines
> Winery
> Edomim IZ
> 
> Hebron Wines
> Winery
> Qiryat Arba IZ
> 
> Jerusalem Granola
> Granola bars
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Klufim
> Processing of Potatos
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Luiza
> Herbal Tea
> Alon Moreh
> 
> Malosh Borekas Kobi
> Frozen foods
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Migdanot
> Cookies and bisquits
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Negev Yam Chemicals
> Cleaning products
> Gush Katif
> 
> Of Habira
> Chicken
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Openheimer
> Chocolate and sweets
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Ramat Hagolan Dairy
> Dairy products
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Shamir Salads
> Ready made salads
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Shomron Meat
> Meat products
> Karney Shomron
> 
> Soda Club
> Home soda water devices
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Sofrei Ltd.
> Food production and marketing
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Super Class
> Salads produced for
> 
> "Hyper-Col"
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Tekoa Mushrooms
> Mushrooms
> Tekoa
> 
> Tel Arza Wines
> Winery
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Tohikon
> Arts & Crafts
> Maale Ephraim
> 
> Yerek Adom
> Food products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Zion Wines
> Winery
> Edomim IZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOUSEHOLD PRODUCTS
> 
> 
> 
> COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT
> Amgazit
> Gas equipment
> Gush Etzion
> 
> Arieh Plast
> Nylon bags
> Maale Ephraim IZ
> 
> Barkan
> Metal & Wood furniture
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Beitili
> Frniture & carpets
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Benitex
> Camping equipment
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Daniel
> Furniture
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> "Ahava" Dead Sea health products
> Cosmetics
> Mitzpe Shalem
> 
> Edomim Chemicals
> Household cleaning products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Flanero
> Kitchen utensils
> Gush Etzion
> 
> Flick
> Plastic bags and file folders
> Mevoh Hama
> 
> Hlavin Industies
> Plastic Products
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Hod
> Tiles
> Kiryat Arba I.Z.
> 
> Hogla Jerusalem
> Paper stuff
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> I.S.
> Illumination
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> IAT
> Carpets
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> InterCosma
> Cosmetics
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Jerusalem Knitworks
> Uniforms plant
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Jerusalem Pencils
> Pencils
> Atarot  I.Z.
> 
> Lipski
> Plastics
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Lital
> Furniture
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Mavrik
> Shoe polish
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Modan
> Satchels, handbags
> Shaked
> 
> MTV shampoo (Hlavin)
> Hair shampoo
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Mul-t-lock
> Locksmiths and security doors
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Ofertex
> Cleaning rags
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Paint li
> Importers of paint
> 
> And art tools
> Nili
> 
> Pereg
> Air Conditioning
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> RabinTex Ltd
> Textiles and camping equip.
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Schem Laboratories
> Cleaning chemicals
> Kdumim
> 
> Sol Camping
> Camping equipment
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Streicher
> Uniforms
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Super Isra-chom
> Solar systems
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Yardeni
> Locksmiths
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Yerushalmi Industries
> Ropes
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Zivanit
> Shoes & Sandals
> Ein Zivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GENERAL INDUSTRIES
> 
> 
> 
> COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT
> AGS
> Toys and Games
> Beit Horon
> 
> Alum-Tal
> Glass products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Avgol
> Un woven fabric
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Aviv
> Builders
> Atarot
> 
> Aviah
> Safety equipment
> Maale Ephraim I.Z.
> 
> Benda Plast
> Food packing
> Katzrin I.Z.
> 
> Ben-Or
> Vacuum packing
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Ben-Tal Motors
> Electric motors
> Merom Golan
> 
> Bloko Ltd
> Printing Dyes
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Builders of the Fathers Town
> Building blocks
> Kiryat Arba
> 
> Carmigal
> Ceramics
> Alphei Menashe I.Z.
> 
> Dar-El
> Printed circuits
> Ariel
> 
> Dotan
> Leather goods
> Mevoh Dotan
> 
> Edomim
> Wood mills
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Eshkol
> Publishers
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Export books factory
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> FiberTech
> Fiberglass pipes
> Karnei Shomron
> 
> Gachelet
> Aluminum factory
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Gelman
> Science and Technology
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Golan Industries
> Meetal works
> Bnei Yehuda
> 
> Granit 2000
> Marble and granite
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Green Oil
> Machine oil
> Ariel
> 
> H. Wegshel
> Publishers
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Haalonim (Oaks)
> Building blocks
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Hagim
> Electronic Systems
> Neveh Dekalim
> 
> Har-Shefi
> Packing
> Beit-El
> 
> Hasholsha products, Jerusalem
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Herto
> Textile Industries
> Edomim I.Z
> 
> Irit
> Silk Screen printing
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Isra-Beton
> Cement industries
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Israel United Laundries
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> IsraVit
> Plastic and metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Kanfei Yona
> Tannery
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Klima Israel Ltd
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Lasri Ltd
> Metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Levi
> Metal and wood works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Mei Zurim
> Water purification
> Gush Etzion
> 
> Nesarim
> Wood work production & marketing
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Neve-Zuf Computers
> Software & systems
> Halamish
> 
> Niron
> Textile threads
> Emanuel
> 
> Optima
> 
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Or-Lil
> Electronics
> Katzrin I.Z.
> 
> Oval
> Computers
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Oval
> Hospital Equipment
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Plast fiber
> Plastic products
> Karnei Shomron
> 
> R. N. Ltd
> Judaica
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Ramat Magshimim systems
> Automation
> Ramat Magshimim
> 
> Readymix industries
> Cement
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Remet Trom
> Aluminum products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Ronopol
> Plastic products
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Shahaf (Seagull)
> Metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Sherut
> Packaging products
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Shiloh Technologies
> 
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Spideshe
> Ready grown lawn
> Gilgal
> 
> Sprinco
> Industrial springs
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Star
> Auto parts
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> TAPI
> Plastics
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Technoplast
> Plastic fittings
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Tzarfati
> metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Palphot
> Post cards & Calanders
> Karnei Shomron
> 
> Victory
> Oil seals
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, folks, to try and purchase the goods listed by Victory if you happen to see and need them.  Do like the Muslim women do in the Middle Eastern markets here where they have no problems putting Israeli products in the shopping carts.  And don't forget to check the labels when you buy clothing or other products.  Make sure you turn down products which are manufactured in those Muslim counties where people are murdered because of their religious beliefs.
Click to expand...


The Muslim women in Gaza and the West Bank even purchase Israeli and WB made products.  

And of course even the Hamas-run Gazan mall opened a couple of years ago stock Israeli products.  Seems even Hamas can't boycott Israeli items.


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU ARE A HYPOCRITE as the boycott is on all Jewish goods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodastream employs lots of Arabs.
> 
> But its a settlement company, so I still boycott it.
> 
> Wrap your little brain around that one, asshole.
Click to expand...






 So when the Palestinians start dying of starvation don't blame Israel for it, instead stand up and shout out loud "it was me I did it by not buying anything made in the west bank"

 Anyway how can a child afford such luxuries when they rely on handouts


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a LIAR as your computer uses parts that came from the settlements, your family car uses parts that came from the settlements. In fact most of your life is centred around parts made in the settlements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name my computer and car parts that come from settlements.
Click to expand...





 Computer UART chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
 Audio chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
 Video chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
 BIOS chips coded by Israelis in the settlements

 Car ECU's coded by Israelis in the settlements
 CD players coded by Israelis in the settlements
 Airbag chips coded by Israelis in the settlements

You lose again child


----------



## aris2chat

DriftingSand said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. When the Jew haters have nothing else, they always got the Liberty. How's the weather in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding ... right?  "Jew hater?"  Where on earth did you come up with that? Just because I believe we should focus our attention on issues directly facing the USA doesn't mean that I "hate" another nation.  We're no good to anyone, anywhere if we're deteriorating from within. Our economy is in total shambles. Our unemployment rate is a laughing stock and a reflection of the result of huge, liberal government. We're on the verge of shrinking our military. We don't have the time, resources, or man-power to continue policing the rest of the world until we repair the gigantic hole in our own hull.
> 
> We've done more for Israeli than all the other nations on earth combined.  Why? I can't be certain but perhaps the other nations of the world can take over for awhile while we tend to our own garden.  And maybe ... just maybe Israel can stop relying on us to fix every problem they create and start fixing their own problems for a time.  Not too much to ask.
Click to expand...


Typical disinformation and dredging issues to incite, especially when the such posters take matters out of context or simply have no clue about what they are posting and how it came to be.

Some posters have been reading, researching, disproving and discussing such things for decades on the net.

Ennis and others that post in their web sites about the USS Liberty are avowed rabid jew haters.  They don't want to take responsibility for their actions, and failure to act, or what the Navy said and didn't do.  Israel is the boogie man, and only Israel, in their minds.  The fact that the USS Liberty was improperly in a war zone, did not reply when hailed by the Israelis, was not flying it's colors till after the fact and then raised the wrong ones, against Captain's orders the USS Liberty fired on the Israeli torpedo boats.  It was all part and parcel that contributed to the miss-identification and strafing of the USS Liberty.  The ship was supposed to have been near the Egyptian Libyan coast.  Navy claimed it had not ships in the Israeli war zone.  US said the same thing to the UNSC two days before, no ships near Israeli waters. After than the planes were give the go ahead to strafe on the ship.  It was the nearest ship to the explosion at El Arish.


----------



## Uncensored2008

P F Tinmore said:


> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.



Bullshit Adolf.

Before Israel the land was barren desert and salt marshes.

Those JOOOOOZZZZZ that you hate, made the desert bloom.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Phoenall said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you eat and what your medical history is.
Click to expand...


My Pool Robot is made in Israel. 

DOLPHIN - Robotic Pool Cleaners - Maytronics Group - Exceptional Experience


----------



## Uncensored2008

P F Tinmore said:


> Shift off the discussion we were having about agriculture.



What discussion?

You told a lie, we called you on it, end of discussion.

Allah loves a cheerful liar...


----------



## Victory67

Phoenall said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a LIAR as your computer uses parts that came from the settlements, your family car uses parts that came from the settlements. In fact most of your life is centred around parts made in the settlements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name my computer and car parts that come from settlements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer UART chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
> Audio chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
> Video chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
> BIOS chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
> 
> Car ECU's coded by Israelis in the settlements
> CD players coded by Israelis in the settlements
> Airbag chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
> 
> You lose again child
Click to expand...


prove it


----------



## Kondor3

Uncensored2008 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Adolf.
> 
> Before Israel the land was barren desert and salt marshes.
> 
> Those JOOOOOZZZZZ that you hate, made the desert bloom.
Click to expand...

Tinny exists on a different plane of existence than do us mere mortals.

By his yardstick, the Arab Palestinians of old were huge Net Exporters and a thriving agro-economy rather than a handful of pathetic inhabitants of a flea-bitten sand trap.

He's dreaming a wonderful dream.

Be a sport, and don't wake him up.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> Here is a list of products from the settlement, that should be boycotted.
> 
> COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT
> A & M Greenberg
> Food agency
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Abadi "Mizrahiot"
> Salted bagel cookies
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Adanim Tea
> Herbal tea
> Ofra
> 
> Ahva
> Halva and candy
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Bar Haim
> Food products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Barkan Cellars
> Wine makers
> Barkan IZ
> 
> Barkan Sweets
> Candy and Sweets
> Barkan IZ
> 
> BarKat
> Food products
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Beigel & Beigel
> Pretzel bakery
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Better and Different
> 
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Cohen Brothers
> Butchers
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Cool
> Mineral Water
> 
> (made in France)
> Imported by Sunleader
> 
> Barkan industrial zone
> 
> Eden Springs Ltd.
> Mineral water
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Elyon
> Spices
> Alphey Menashe
> 
> Gilad spices
> Spices
> Elon Moreh
> 
> Glatt Of
> Chicken Slaughterhouse
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Golan Cheese
> Various cheeses
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Golan Dairies
> Milk Products
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Golan Wines
> Wine makers
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Gold Pie
> Pie factory
> Edomim Qiryat Arba IZan Heights)hentlements is a shekel ag place of work.  More importantly, broindustrial zone
> 
> Hacormim Wines
> Winery
> Edomim IZ
> 
> Hamizrah Wines
> Winery
> Edomim IZ
> 
> Hebron Wines
> Winery
> Qiryat Arba IZ
> 
> Jerusalem Granola
> Granola bars
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Klufim
> Processing of Potatos
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Luiza
> Herbal Tea
> Alon Moreh
> 
> Malosh Borekas Kobi
> Frozen foods
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Migdanot
> Cookies and bisquits
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Negev Yam Chemicals
> Cleaning products
> Gush Katif
> 
> Of Habira
> Chicken
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Openheimer
> Chocolate and sweets
> Atarot industrial zone
> 
> Ramat Hagolan Dairy
> Dairy products
> Katzrin IZ (Golan Heights)
> 
> Shamir Salads
> Ready made salads
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Shomron Meat
> Meat products
> Karney Shomron
> 
> Soda Club
> Home soda water devices
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Sofrei Ltd.
> Food production and marketing
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Super Class
> Salads produced for
> 
> "Hyper-Col"
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Tekoa Mushrooms
> Mushrooms
> Tekoa
> 
> Tel Arza Wines
> Winery
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Tohikon
> Arts & Crafts
> Maale Ephraim
> 
> Yerek Adom
> Food products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Zion Wines
> Winery
> Edomim IZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOUSEHOLD PRODUCTS
> 
> 
> 
> COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT
> Amgazit
> Gas equipment
> Gush Etzion
> 
> Arieh Plast
> Nylon bags
> Maale Ephraim IZ
> 
> Barkan
> Metal & Wood furniture
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Beitili
> Frniture & carpets
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Benitex
> Camping equipment
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Daniel
> Furniture
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> "Ahava" Dead Sea health products
> Cosmetics
> Mitzpe Shalem
> 
> Edomim Chemicals
> Household cleaning products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Flanero
> Kitchen utensils
> Gush Etzion
> 
> Flick
> Plastic bags and file folders
> Mevoh Hama
> 
> Hlavin Industies
> Plastic Products
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Hod
> Tiles
> Kiryat Arba I.Z.
> 
> Hogla Jerusalem
> Paper stuff
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> I.S.
> Illumination
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> IAT
> Carpets
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> InterCosma
> Cosmetics
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Jerusalem Knitworks
> Uniforms plant
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Jerusalem Pencils
> Pencils
> Atarot  I.Z.
> 
> Lipski
> Plastics
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Lital
> Furniture
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Mavrik
> Shoe polish
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Modan
> Satchels, handbags
> Shaked
> 
> MTV shampoo (Hlavin)
> Hair shampoo
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Mul-t-lock
> Locksmiths and security doors
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Ofertex
> Cleaning rags
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Paint li
> Importers of paint
> 
> And art tools
> Nili
> 
> Pereg
> Air Conditioning
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> RabinTex Ltd
> Textiles and camping equip.
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Schem Laboratories
> Cleaning chemicals
> Kdumim
> 
> Sol Camping
> Camping equipment
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Streicher
> Uniforms
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Super Isra-chom
> Solar systems
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Yardeni
> Locksmiths
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Yerushalmi Industries
> Ropes
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Zivanit
> Shoes & Sandals
> Ein Zivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GENERAL INDUSTRIES
> 
> 
> 
> COMPANY PRODUCT SETTLEMENT
> AGS
> Toys and Games
> Beit Horon
> 
> Alum-Tal
> Glass products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Avgol
> Un woven fabric
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Aviv
> Builders
> Atarot
> 
> Aviah
> Safety equipment
> Maale Ephraim I.Z.
> 
> Benda Plast
> Food packing
> Katzrin I.Z.
> 
> Ben-Or
> Vacuum packing
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Ben-Tal Motors
> Electric motors
> Merom Golan
> 
> Bloko Ltd
> Printing Dyes
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Builders of the Fathers Town
> Building blocks
> Kiryat Arba
> 
> Carmigal
> Ceramics
> Alphei Menashe I.Z.
> 
> Dar-El
> Printed circuits
> Ariel
> 
> Dotan
> Leather goods
> Mevoh Dotan
> 
> Edomim
> Wood mills
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Eshkol
> Publishers
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Export books factory
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> FiberTech
> Fiberglass pipes
> Karnei Shomron
> 
> Gachelet
> Aluminum factory
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Gelman
> Science and Technology
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Golan Industries
> Meetal works
> Bnei Yehuda
> 
> Granit 2000
> Marble and granite
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Green Oil
> Machine oil
> Ariel
> 
> H. Wegshel
> Publishers
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Haalonim (Oaks)
> Building blocks
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Hagim
> Electronic Systems
> Neveh Dekalim
> 
> Har-Shefi
> Packing
> Beit-El
> 
> Hasholsha products, Jerusalem
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Herto
> Textile Industries
> Edomim I.Z
> 
> Irit
> Silk Screen printing
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Isra-Beton
> Cement industries
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Israel United Laundries
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> IsraVit
> Plastic and metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Kanfei Yona
> Tannery
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Klima Israel Ltd
> 
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Lasri Ltd
> Metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Levi
> Metal and wood works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Mei Zurim
> Water purification
> Gush Etzion
> 
> Nesarim
> Wood work production & marketing
> Atarot I.Z.
> 
> Neve-Zuf Computers
> Software & systems
> Halamish
> 
> Niron
> Textile threads
> Emanuel
> 
> Optima
> 
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Or-Lil
> Electronics
> Katzrin I.Z.
> 
> Oval
> Computers
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Oval
> Hospital Equipment
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Plast fiber
> Plastic products
> Karnei Shomron
> 
> R. N. Ltd
> Judaica
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Ramat Magshimim systems
> Automation
> Ramat Magshimim
> 
> Readymix industries
> Cement
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Remet Trom
> Aluminum products
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Ronopol
> Plastic products
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Shahaf (Seagull)
> Metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Sherut
> Packaging products
> Barkan I.Z.
> 
> Shiloh Technologies
> 
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Spideshe
> Ready grown lawn
> Gilgal
> 
> Sprinco
> Industrial springs
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Star
> Auto parts
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> TAPI
> Plastics
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Technoplast
> Plastic fittings
> Barkan I.Z
> 
> Tzarfati
> metal works
> Edomim I.Z.
> 
> Palphot
> Post cards & Calanders
> Karnei Shomron
> 
> Victory
> Oil seals
> Edomim I.Z.



You just gave us a shopping list to share.


----------



## DriftingSand

aris2chat said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. When the Jew haters have nothing else, they always got the Liberty. How's the weather in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding ... right?  "Jew hater?"  Where on earth did you come up with that? Just because I believe we should focus our attention on issues directly facing the USA doesn't mean that I "hate" another nation.  We're no good to anyone, anywhere if we're deteriorating from within. Our economy is in total shambles. Our unemployment rate is a laughing stock and a reflection of the result of huge, liberal government. We're on the verge of shrinking our military. We don't have the time, resources, or man-power to continue policing the rest of the world until we repair the gigantic hole in our own hull.
> 
> We've done more for Israeli than all the other nations on earth combined.  Why? I can't be certain but perhaps the other nations of the world can take over for awhile while we tend to our own garden.  And maybe ... just maybe Israel can stop relying on us to fix every problem they create and start fixing their own problems for a time.  Not too much to ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical disinformation and dredging issues to incite, especially when the such posters take matters out of context or simply have no clue about what they are posting and how it came to be.
> 
> Some posters have been reading, researching, disproving and discussing such things for decades on the net.
> 
> Ennis and others that post in their web sites about the USS Liberty are avowed rabid jew haters.  They don't want to take responsibility for their actions, and failure to act, or what the Navy said and didn't do.  Israel is the boogie man, and only Israel, in their minds.  The fact that the USS Liberty was improperly in a war zone, did not reply when hailed by the Israelis, was not flying it's colors till after the fact and then raised the wrong ones, against Captain's orders the USS Liberty fired on the Israeli torpedo boats.  It was all part and parcel that contributed to the miss-identification and strafing of the USS Liberty.  The ship was supposed to have been near the Egyptian Libyan coast.  Navy claimed it had not ships in the Israeli war zone.  US said the same thing to the UNSC two days before, no ships near Israeli waters. After than the planes were give the go ahead to strafe on the ship.  It was the nearest ship to the explosion at El Arish.
Click to expand...


I appreciate your emotions and don't want to make light of them but I'm going to have to go with the men who were actually on board that ship and the information that they've passed along.  Truth, in my book, always trumps personal opinion or misinformation. Sorry if that bothers anyway but to thine own self be true.


----------



## MHunterB

Victory67 said:


> We boycotted the Nazis.
> 
> We boycotted the Soviets.
> 
> We boycotted Apartheid.
> 
> Nothing wrong with also boycotting Israeli settlements.



Just who do you fancy you're speaking for with those 'we's  above?  I'm curious.......


----------



## aris2chat

Phoenall said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about boycotting Israeli products.
> 
> Your obsession with trying to always change the topic is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and boycott one of the world's leading techno oriented nations.
> I can tell by the deluge of your fellows posters (sarcasm fully intentional) that this boycott will be an overwhelming success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see him boycott his computer, food, water, car, medicines, doctors and all the other aspects of daily life that rely heavily on Israeli products produced in the settlements. Will he deny himself and his family the latest life saving medical procedure because it was invented by a Jew in one of the settlements ?
Click to expand...


muslims tried boycotting the polio vaccine till the threat of an epidemic.  Then it became halal and mass vaccination program across the middle east rush forward.


----------



## aris2chat

DriftingSand said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding ... right?  "Jew hater?"  Where on earth did you come up with that? Just because I believe we should focus our attention on issues directly facing the USA doesn't mean that I "hate" another nation.  We're no good to anyone, anywhere if we're deteriorating from within. Our economy is in total shambles. Our unemployment rate is a laughing stock and a reflection of the result of huge, liberal government. We're on the verge of shrinking our military. We don't have the time, resources, or man-power to continue policing the rest of the world until we repair the gigantic hole in our own hull.
> 
> We've done more for Israeli than all the other nations on earth combined.  Why? I can't be certain but perhaps the other nations of the world can take over for awhile while we tend to our own garden.  And maybe ... just maybe Israel can stop relying on us to fix every problem they create and start fixing their own problems for a time.  Not too much to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical disinformation and dredging issues to incite, especially when the such posters take matters out of context or simply have no clue about what they are posting and how it came to be.
> 
> Some posters have been reading, researching, disproving and discussing such things for decades on the net.
> 
> Ennis and others that post in their web sites about the USS Liberty are avowed rabid jew haters.  They don't want to take responsibility for their actions, and failure to act, or what the Navy said and didn't do.  Israel is the boogie man, and only Israel, in their minds.  The fact that the USS Liberty was improperly in a war zone, did not reply when hailed by the Israelis, was not flying it's colors till after the fact and then raised the wrong ones, against Captain's orders the USS Liberty fired on the Israeli torpedo boats.  It was all part and parcel that contributed to the miss-identification and strafing of the USS Liberty.  The ship was supposed to have been near the Egyptian Libyan coast.  Navy claimed it had not ships in the Israeli war zone.  US said the same thing to the UNSC two days before, no ships near Israeli waters. After than the planes were give the go ahead to strafe on the ship.  It was the nearest ship to the explosion at El Arish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate your emotions and don't want to make light of them but I'm going to have to go with the men who were actually on board that ship and the information that they've passed along.  Truth, in my book, always trumps personal opinion or misinformation. Sorry if that bothers anyway but to thine own self be true.
Click to expand...


Not opinion, facts from the original transcripts taken from them before they could leave the ship, not statements years later to assist their case for monetary gain.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Uncensored2008 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Adolf.
> 
> Before Israel the land was barren desert and salt marshes.
> 
> Those JOOOOOZZZZZ that you hate, made the desert bloom.
Click to expand...


A British missionary who lived in Beirut and visited Palestine in 1859 described the southern coastal area as "a very ocean of wheat," and the British Consul in Jerusalem, James Finn, reported that "the fields would do credit to British farming."(5)

The German geographer Alexander Scholch concluded that between 1856 and 1882 "Palestine produced a relatively large agricultural surplus which was marketed in neighboring countries, such as Egypt and Lebanon, and increasingly exported to Europe. These exports included wheat, barley, dura, maise, sesame, olive oil, soap, oranges, vegetables and cotton. Among the European importers of Palestinian produce were France, England, Turkey, Greece, Italy and Malta."(6)

Lawrence Oliphant, who visited Palestine in 1887, wrote that Palestine's Valley of Esdraelon was "a huge green lake of waving wheat, with its village-crowned mounds rising from it like islands; and it presents one of the most striking pictures of luxuriant fertility which it is possible to conceive."(7) This Palestinian wheat had historically played an important part in international commerce. According to Paul Masson, a French economic historian, "wheat shipments from the Palestinian port of Acre had helped to save southern France from famine on numerous occasions in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries."(8)

Agricultural techniques in Palestine, especially in citriculture, were among the most advanced in the world long before the first Zionist settlers came to its shores. In 1856, the American consul in Jerusalem, Henry Gillman, "outlined reasons why orange growers in Florida would find it advantageous to adopt Palestinian techniques of grafting directly onto lemon trees."^ In 1893, the British Consul advised his government of the value of importing "young trees procured from Jaffa" to improve production in Australia and South Africa.(10)

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Adolf.
> 
> Before Israel the land was barren desert and salt marshes.
> 
> Those JOOOOOZZZZZ that you hate, made the desert bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A British missionary who lived in Beirut and visited Palestine in 1859 described the southern coastal area as "a very ocean of wheat," and the British Consul in Jerusalem, James Finn, reported that "the fields would do credit to British farming."(5)
> 
> The German geographer Alexander Scholch concluded that between 1856 and 1882 "Palestine produced a relatively large agricultural surplus which was marketed in neighboring countries, such as Egypt and Lebanon, and increasingly exported to Europe. These exports included wheat, barley, dura, maise, sesame, olive oil, soap, oranges, vegetables and cotton. Among the European importers of Palestinian produce were France, England, Turkey, Greece, Italy and Malta."(6)
> 
> Lawrence Oliphant, who visited Palestine in 1887, wrote that Palestine's Valley of Esdraelon was "a huge green lake of waving wheat, with its village-crowned mounds rising from it like islands; and it presents one of the most striking pictures of luxuriant fertility which it is possible to conceive."(7) This Palestinian wheat had historically played an important part in international commerce. According to Paul Masson, a French economic historian, "wheat shipments from the Palestinian port of Acre had helped to save southern France from famine on numerous occasions in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries."(8)
> 
> Agricultural techniques in Palestine, especially in citriculture, were among the most advanced in the world long before the first Zionist settlers came to its shores. In 1856, the American consul in Jerusalem, Henry Gillman, "outlined reasons why orange growers in Florida would find it advantageous to adopt Palestinian techniques of grafting directly onto lemon trees."^ In 1893, the British Consul advised his government of the value of importing "young trees procured from Jaffa" to improve production in Australia and South Africa.(10)
> 
> Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem
Click to expand...


Jews made the ocean of wheat.  Brits didn't get there for another 25 yrs


----------



## Phoenall

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name my computer and car parts that come from settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer UART chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
> Audio chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
> Video chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
> BIOS chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
> 
> Car ECU's coded by Israelis in the settlements
> CD players coded by Israelis in the settlements
> Airbag chips coded by Israelis in the settlements
> 
> You lose again child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> prove it
Click to expand...





 Like this child

Software Companies in Israel -

Jobs at HP - Israel | HP® ?????

Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Adolf.
> 
> Before Israel the land was barren desert and salt marshes.
> 
> Those JOOOOOZZZZZ that you hate, made the desert bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A British missionary who lived in Beirut and visited Palestine in 1859 described the southern coastal area as "a very ocean of wheat," and the British Consul in Jerusalem, James Finn, reported that "the fields would do credit to British farming."(5)
> 
> The German geographer Alexander Scholch concluded that between 1856 and 1882 "Palestine produced a relatively large agricultural surplus which was marketed in neighboring countries, such as Egypt and Lebanon, and increasingly exported to Europe. These exports included wheat, barley, dura, maise, sesame, olive oil, soap, oranges, vegetables and cotton. Among the European importers of Palestinian produce were France, England, Turkey, Greece, Italy and Malta."(6)
> 
> Lawrence Oliphant, who visited Palestine in 1887, wrote that Palestine's Valley of Esdraelon was "a huge green lake of waving wheat, with its village-crowned mounds rising from it like islands; and it presents one of the most striking pictures of luxuriant fertility which it is possible to conceive."(7) This Palestinian wheat had historically played an important part in international commerce. According to Paul Masson, a French economic historian, "wheat shipments from the Palestinian port of Acre had helped to save southern France from famine on numerous occasions in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries."(8)
> 
> Agricultural techniques in Palestine, especially in citriculture, were among the most advanced in the world long before the first Zionist settlers came to its shores. In 1856, the American consul in Jerusalem, Henry Gillman, "outlined reasons why orange growers in Florida would find it advantageous to adopt Palestinian techniques of grafting directly onto lemon trees."^ In 1893, the British Consul advised his government of the value of importing "young trees procured from Jaffa" to improve production in Australia and South Africa.(10)
> 
> Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem
Click to expand...






Now were in all that does it say the goods were produced by arab muslims, I bet the real story is they were being produced by Zionist Jews who had lived and worked the land for 3,500 years. 
 You forget that arab muslims stop work 5 times a day to bang their heads on the floor and wail. This leads to unproductive working practises, and is why they cant drill for oil themselves.


 And you have used another LYING ISLAMONAZI source for your evidence, the first sentence of your link reads "In order to create an alleged justification for the crime of genocide they have committed against the Palestinian Arabs, the Zionists have tried to convince the world that Palestine was practically uninhabited"


----------



## Victory67

Phoenall said:


> *Like this child*
> 
> Software Companies in Israel -
> 
> Jobs at HP - Israel | HP® ?????
> 
> Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Phoenall said:


> He has lost, he knows he has lost and he shows it in true commie fashion by hurling insults.



I said the settlements, not Israel.

those companies are not in the settlements, which I support boycotting.


----------



## Sally

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Like this child*
> 
> Software Companies in Israel -
> 
> Jobs at HP - Israel | HP® ?????
> 
> Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has lost, he knows he has lost and he shows it in true commie fashion by hurling insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the settlements, not Israel.
> 
> those companies are not in the settlements, which I support boycotting.
Click to expand...


Then how about you tell your friends to stop boycotting products coming from Israel?  You can rest assured, though, that they will not turn down any medical or technological innovation regardless of these products coming from Israel.

Israeli fruit seized in Saudi - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU ARE A HYPOCRITE as the boycott is on all Jewish goods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodastream employs lots of Arabs.
> 
> But its a settlement company, so I still boycott it.
> 
> Wrap your little brain around that one, asshole.
Click to expand...

D'ya think this guy will boycott Israel?


Cameron in Knesset trumpets benefits of peace, rather than chiding Israel on settlements By HERB KEINON
LAST UPDATED: 03/12/2014 15:57

inShare
 Select Language&#8203;&#9660;
British leader makes first visit to Israel as PM, vowing before Knesset to support Israel's right to defend itself. 
British Prime Minister David Cameron delivers address to Knesset Photo: KNESSET CHANNEL
British Prime Minister David Cameron delivered a warm speech to the Knesset on Wednesday, spelling out the possible benefits of a peace deal rather than chiding Israel for settlement construction.

After just briefly calling for an end to settlement construction and Palestinian incitement, Cameron  who arrived Wednesday on his first visit as prime minister  told the Knesset that it did not need lectures from him on how to make peace.

Related:
Welcome, Mr. Cameron!
Netanyahu welcomes Cameron, says Israel, UK can cooperate on peace, Iran
Rather, he said, "Imagine what this land would be like if a two-state solution was actually achieved. Think of all the aspects of life that would change. Israels relationships with the world. Its security, its long-term prosperity, and the quality of life for all its people."

Cameron in Knesset trumpets benefits of peace, rather than chiding Israel on settlements | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Hossfly

Ah yes, BDS!



SodaStream
NASDAQ: SODA
41.11   1.34 (3.37%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 03/18/14

Jump to another company:

company name or ticker

Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$41.11	3.37%

30
3040506070
Mar 21, 2013 - Mar 18, 2014: -16.1%
Mar
MarJulNovMar
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$39.83
Previous Close	$39.77
Daily Range	$39.77 - $41.45
52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
Market Cap	$858.0M
P/E Ratio	20.29
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	1,203,580
Average Daily Volume	2,139,903
Current FY EPS	$1.88


----------



## Hossfly

BDS is crushing Sodastream. *Not.*





SodaStream
NASDAQ: SODA
42.14   1.03 (2.51%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 3:59 PM EDT on 03/19/14

Jump to another company:

company name or ticker

Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$42.14	2.51%

1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$41.17
Previous Close	$41.11
Daily Range	$40.79 - $42.32
52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
Market Cap	$879.5M
P/E Ratio	20.97
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	1,266,865
Average Daily Volume	2,139,433
Current FY EPS	$1.88


----------



## American_Jihad

*The BDS Perversion of Reality*

March 31, 2014 by Joseph Puder







The Washington Free Beacon&#8217;s Adam Kredo reported on March 22, 2014, that &#8220;Pro-Palestinian activists at the University of Michigan have had the cops called on them for threatening pro-Israel students and staging a sit-in over the student government&#8217;s refusal to back an anti-Israel initiative to divest from the Jewish state. The threatening rhetoric used by these pro-Palestinian activists is part of a wider campaign by the University of Michigan&#8217;s pro-Palestine group Students Allied for Freedom and Equality (SAFE), which is part of the virulently anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement.&#8221;

The ultimate goal of the BDS movement is the destruction of the Jewish State. The intent is to weaken it through de-legitimization, economic sanction, and isolation. What the anti-Semitic radical-Left is seeking, while in cahoots with the Arab-Palestinians, is to bring down Israel through lawfare instead of warfare. The Arabs and Palestinians have tried wars, terror, and economic boycott, and failed. At this stage of warring against Israel, the BDS movement is using the language of human rights which the West is addicted to, and is placing the Palestinians on top of the so-called Third World anti-colonial struggle. Defending the Third World (regardless of its abuse of universal standards of human rights) is sacrosanct to the political-Left in the West. Israel therefore becomes a triple &#8220;sinner.&#8221; It is considered by the BDS activists as too powerful, too western, and too Jewish.

...

The BDS Perversion of Reality | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> BDS is crushing Sodastream. *Not.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SodaStream
> NASDAQ: SODA
> 42.14   1.03 (2.51%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 3:59 PM EDT on 03/19/14
> 
> Jump to another company:
> 
> company name or ticker
> 
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> Price & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> Recent Quotes
> SODA	$42.14	2.51%
> 
> 1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y
> vs S&P 500
> Today's Open	$41.17
> Previous Close	$41.11
> Daily Range	$40.79 - $42.32
> 52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
> Market Cap	$879.5M
> P/E Ratio	20.97
> Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
> Volume	1,266,865
> Average Daily Volume	2,139,433
> Current FY EPS	$1.88


*SODASTREAM*   1:02PM  31 Mar 2014

Climbing like a peavine


44.54   1.01 (2.32%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 1:02 PM EDT on 03/31/14

Jump to another company:

Sodastream

Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$44.54	2.32%

30
3040506070
Aug 13, 2013: 64.73
Apr
AprJulNovMar
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$43.90
Previous Close	$43.53
Daily Range	$43.80 - $45.20
52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
Market Cap	$929.6M
P/E Ratio	22.21
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	871,696
Average Daily Volume	1,400,778
Current FY EPS	$1.88


----------



## Mojo2

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?



The Soda Stream, mebbe?



The Jews have a right to exist in their homeland.

The name, "Jew" stems from their origins in the ancient land of Judea.



> * A Jew Is A Judean*
> 
> The word-of-God definition for the word Jew in the King James Version of the Christian Bible is Judean.  A Judean was one who was born in the ancient independent and separate kingdom of Judea, a person loyal to the king of Judea, an inhabitant of the kingdom of Judea, and/or one having citizenship rights in the kingdom of Judea.
> 
> In the Christian Bible, a Jew, or Judean, is not defined as someone in the tribe of Judah.  Herod the Great was a Jew, yet his mother was a Nabatean.  Paul was a Jew (Acts 22:3), yet he was of the tribe of Benjamin (Philippians 3:5).  A Jew, or Judean, could have been from any tribe.
> 
> The title, that Pilate wrote, which was put on the cross, and which was written in Latin, stated Iesus Nazarenus rex Iudaeorum  (John 19:19, Latin Vulgate).  This translates into English as Jesus the Nazarene King of the Judeans.
> 
> 2 Kings 16:5-7 indicates that the northern kingdom of Israel was at war with the southern kingdom of Judea before 732 B.C., before the northern kingdom of Israel was taken into Assyrian captivity in 722 B.C..
> 
> In 2 Kings 16:6, the New American Standard Bible (NASB), the New Revised Standard Version (NRSV), the New American Bible (NAB), and the Good News Translation (GNT) all translate the Hebrew word phonetically pronounced yeh-hoo-dee, Strongs concordance number 03064, as Judeans.
> 
> In 2 Kings 16:6, the King James Version (KJV), the American Standard Version (ASV), and the Youngs Literal Translation (YLT) all translate the same Hebrew word phonetically pronounced yeh-hoo-dee, Strongs concordance number 03064, as Jews.
> 
> The first Judeans came into existence circa 950 B.C. when Judea first became a separate and independent kingdom after Solomons death.  In addition to those of the tribe of Judah, Judeans also included people of the tribe of Benjamin (1 Kings 12:21, 2 Chronicles 11:1,10,12, 2 Chronicles 14:8, etc.), Levites (2 Chronicles 11:13-14, etc.), strangers out of Ephraim, Manasseh, and Simeon (2 Chronicles 15:9), and selected others out of all the tribes of Israel (2 Chronicles 11:16).
> 
> The king of the tribe of Judah automatically became the king of Judea until about 605 B.C., when Daniel, a Judean, referred to Nebuchadnezzar as king.  The king of Judea was king of more people than just those of the tribe of Judah.  The king of Judea was king of the Judeans, the Jews.
> 
> After the kingdom of Israel split up after Solomons death, Judea and the northern kingdom of Israel were two completely separate and independent kingdoms.  Judea and the northern kingdom of Israel never did yet get completely back together again.
> 
> With no kingdom of Judea left in existence after the Romans destroyed the temple in Jerusalem in 70 A.D., children born throughout the entire world after 70 A.D. had a different nationality other than Judean.



A Jew Is A Judean


----------



## aris2chat

> Do they produce something that I use?



1. Given Imaging, a world leader in developing and marketing patient-friendly solutions for visualizing and detecting disorders of the GI tract, is best known for its PillCam (aka capsule endoscopy), now the gold standard for intestinal visualization.
Given Imaging
Photo courtesy of Bloomfield Science Museum
Visitors watch how the PillCam shows doctors what&#8217;s going on in the gut.

2. Netafim is a worldwide pioneer in smart drip and micro-irrigation, starting from the idea of Israeli engineer Simcha Blass for releasing water in controlled, slow drips to provide precise crop irrigation. The kibbutz-owned company operates in 112 countries with 13 factories throughout the world.

3. Ormat Technologies designs, develops, builds, owns, manufactures and operates geothermal power plants worldwide, supplying clean geothermal power in more than 20 countries.

4. Pythagoras Solar makes the world&#8217;s first solar window, which combines energy efficiency, power generation and transparency. This transparent photovoltaic glass unit can be easily integrated into conventional building design and construction processes.
Pythagoras Solr solar window
The world&#8217;s first solar window.

5. Hazera Genetics, a project of two professors at the Hebrew University Faculty of Agriculture, yielded the cherry tomato &#8212; a tasty salad fixing that ripens slowly and doesn&#8217;t rot in shipment.

6. BabySense is a non-touch, no-radiation device designed to prevent crib death. Made by HiSense, the device monitors a baby&#8217;s breathing and movements through the mattress during sleep. An auditory and visual alarm is activated if breathing ceases for more than 20 seconds or if breath rate slows to less than 10 breaths per minute.

7. EpiLady, the first electric hair remover (epilator), secured its leading position in the international beauty care market and since 1986 has sold almost 30 million units.

8. 3G Solar pioneered a low-cost alternative to silicon that generates significantly more electricity than leading silicon-based PV solar modules at a lower cost per kilowatt hour.

9. MobileEye combines a tiny digital camera with sophisticated algorithms to help drivers navigate more safely. The steering system-linked device sounds an alert when a driver is about to change lanes inadvertently, warns of an impending forward collision and detects pedestrians. MobileEye has deals with GM, BMW and Volvo, among others.
MobileEye car
Photo courtesy of MobileEye
How does MobileEye keep drivers safe?

10. Leviathan Energy innovated the Wind Tulip, a cost-effective, silent, vibration-free wind turbine designed as an aesthetic environmental sculpture, producing clean energy at  high efficiency from any direction.

11. Rav Bariach introduced the steel security door that has become Israel&#8217;s standard. Its geometric lock, whose cylinders extend from different points into the doorframe, is incorporated into doors selling on five continents.
Rav Bariach technology
Photo courtesy of Bloomfield Science Museum
Turn the key at the Rav Bariach display and you&#8217;ll see how secure cylinders come out of the door at various intervals.

12. BriefCam video-synopsis technology lets viewers rapidly review and index original full-length video footage by concurrently showing multiple objects and activities that actually occurred at different times. This technology drastically cuts the time and manpower involved in event tracking, forensics and evidence discovery.

13. GridON makes the Keeper, a three-phase fault current limiter developed at Bar-Ilan University. The device, which blocks current surges and limits the current for as long as required to clear the fault, won an Innovation Award from General Electric&#8217;s Ecomagination Challenge and is of interest to major utilities companies around the world.

14. Better Place electric car network, Israeli Shai Agassi&#8217;s brainchild, is implementing the Israeli pilot that will provide a model for a worldwide electric car grid.
BEtter Place charging station
Photo courtesy of Better Place
Artist&#8217;s rendering of a Better Place charging station.

15. Intel Israel changed the face of the computing world with the 8088 processor (the &#8220;brain&#8221; of the first PC), MMX and Centrino mobile technology. Israeli engineers at Intel in the 1990s had to convince skeptical bosses to take a chance on MMX technology, an innovation designed to improve computer processing. It&#8217;s now considered a milestone in the company&#8217;s history.

16. Disk-on-Key, the ubiquitous little portable storage device made by SanDisk, was invented by Dov Moran as an upgraded version of disk and diskette technology through the use of flash memory and USB interface for connection to personal computers.
Sandisk
Photo courtesy of Bloomfield Science Museum
The SanDisk display shows how one tiny device can hold as much data as a stack of floppy disks.

17. TACount real-time microbiology enables the detection and counting of harmful microorganisms in a matter of minutes, rather than the conventional method of cell culture that takes several hours to a few days. The technology applies to the fields of drinking and wastewater, pharmaceuticals and food and beverage production.

18. Solaris Synergy innovated an environmentally friendly and economically beneficial way to float solar panels on water instead of taking up valuable land, generating energy while protecting and limiting evaporation from reservoir surfaces.

19. HydroSpin is developing a unique internal pipe generator that supplies electricity for water monitoring and control systems in remote areas and sites without accessibility to electricity.

20. The Volcani Research Center of the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development aims to improve existing agricultural production systems and to introduce new products, processes and equipment. Basic and applied research is conducted at six institutes and in two regional research centers by more than 200 scientists and 300 engineers and technicians.

21. Rosetta Green, a 2010 spinoff of the agro-biotechnology division of Rosetta Genomics, develops improved plant traits for the agriculture and biofuel industries, using unique genes called microRNAs.
Rosetta Green
Photo courtesy of Bloomfield Science Museum
A guide explains Rosetta Green tech to young museum visitors.

22. Mazor Robotics&#8217; Spine Assist and other surgical robots are transforming spine surgery from freehand procedures to highly accurate, state-of-the-art operations with less need for radiation.

23. The optical heartbeat monitor developed by Bar-Ilan University&#8217;s Prof. Ze&#8217;ev Zalevsky is a revolutionary medical technology using a fast camera and small laser light source.

24. Elya Recycling developed and patented an innovative method for recycling plastic based on a specialized formulation of natural ingredients. Making the new raw material for handbags, reusable totes and lumber products requires 50 percent less energy than current recycling methods and 83% less energy than virgin manufacturing.

25. Like-A-Fish unique air supply systems extract air from water, freeing leisure and professional scuba divers, as well as submarines and underwater habitats, from air tanks.

26. Itamar Medical&#8217;s WatchPAT is an FDA-approved portable diagnostic device for the follow-up treatment of sleep apnea in the patient&#8217;s own bedroom, rather than at a sleep disorders clinic.
Itamar Medical
Photo courtesy of Bloomfield Science Museum
WatchPAT lets patients spend the night at home.

27. Zenith Solar developed a modular, easily scalable high-concentration photovoltaic system (HCPV). The core technology is based on a unique, proprietary optical design to extract the maximum energy with minimal real estate.

28. AFC (Active Flow Control) was developed at Tel Aviv University as an intelligent gas-air mixing system to replace all existing mixing technologies.

29. The Space Imagery Intelligence (IMINT) unit of Elbit Systems makes a &#8220;space camera,&#8221; a compact, lightweight electro-optic observation system for government, commercial and scientific applications.

30. Turbulence, the world&#8217;s first hyper-narrative, interactive movie, is also the name of the company developed by Prof. Nitzan Ben-Shaul of Tel Aviv University. The technology allows the viewer to choose the direction of the film&#8217;s plot by pressing buttons on the PC, Mac or iPad at various moments in the action.
Interactive movie
Photo courtesy of Bloomfield Science Museum
Checking out interactive tech for movies.

31. Decell Technologies is a global leader in providing real-time road traffic information based on monitoring the location and movement of phones and GPS devices. Swift-i Traffic, Decell&#8217;s premium product, is incorporated in leading navigation systems, fleet management services, mapping operations and media channels in several countries.

32. NDS VideoGuard technology is the pay-TV industry&#8217;s advanced suite of conditional access (CA) solutions. It protects branded service from piracy and ensures that consumers will have the choice and flexibility they demand in broadcast and on-demand content.
NDS VideoGuard
Photo courtesy of Bloomfield Science Museum
NDS VideoGuard enhances the viewing experience.

33. PrimeSense revolutionizes interaction with digital devices by allowing them to &#8220;see&#8221; in three dimensions and transfer control from remote controls and joysticks to hands and body. It is the leading business provider of low-cost, high-performance 3D machine vision technologies for the consumer market.

34. Takadu provides monitoring software to leading water utilities worldwide. The product offers real-time detection and control over network events such as leaks, bursts, zone breaches and inefficiencies.
Takadu water monitoring
Photo courtesy of Bloomfield Science Museum
Takadu offers real time detection and control over water leaks.

35. Hewlett Packard (HP)&#8217;s Indigo digital printing presses for general commercial printing, direct mail, photos and photobooks, publications, labels, business cards, flexible packaging and folding cartons print without films and plates, allowing for personalized short runs and changing text and images without stopping the press.

36. Cubital&#8217;s solid rapid prototyping machines craft 3D models of engineering parts directly from designs on a computer screen. They&#8217;re used in the automotive, aerospace, consumer products and medical industries, as well as engineering firms and academic and research institutions.
Cubital 3D
Photo courtesy of Bloomfield Science Museum
Cubital paved the way for rapid 3D models from computer designs.

37. The Zomet Institute in Jerusalem is a non-profit, public research institute where rabbis, researchers and engineers devise practical solutions for modern life without violating Sabbath restrictions on the use of electricity. Zomet technology is behind metal detectors, security jeeps, elevators, electric wheelchairs and coffee machines that can be used on Shabbat, as well as solutions requested by the Israeli ministries of health and defense, Ben-Gurion Airport, Elite Foods, Tnuva Dairies, Israeli Channel 10 Television and others.

38. The EarlySense continuous monitoring solution allows hospital nurses to watch and record patients&#8217; heart rate, respiration and movement remotely through a contact-free sensor under the mattress. The system&#8217;s built-in tools include a wide range of reports on the status of patients, including alerts for falls and bedsore prevention.
EarlySense
Photo courtesy of Bloomfield Science Museum
All you have to do is lie down to be monitored by EarlySense for temp, movement and breathing.

39. TourEngine significantly reduces fuel consumption and harmful emissions by common engines through a sophisticated thermal management strategy. It can also be easily integrated with future hybrid engines, further improving their efficiency and environment-friendly attributes.

40. The superconducting fault current limiter (FCL), designed for limiting short currents, comes out of a $2 million project developed over two years by RICOR Cryogenics and Vacuum Systems with the Institute of Superconductivity at Bar-Ilan University.

41. Heliofocus led an industry trend to provide solar-energy boosting for existing coal or gas power plants, reducing carbon emissions and overall costs.

42. Transbiodiesel makes enzyme-based catalysts (biocatalysts) used in the production of biodiesel.

43. SolarEdge makes a module that optimizes every link in the solar PV chain, maximizing energy production while monitoring constantly to detect faults and prevent theft.

44. The 3D tethered particle motion system developed by three professors at Bar-Ilan allows for three-dimensional tracking of critical protein-DNA and protein-RNA cell interactions in the body.

45. Panoramic Power provides a current monitor solution that enables enterprises and organizations to reduce their operational and energy expenses using a breakthrough power flow visibility platform.


also....
List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## montelatici

Thanks, that was a helpful list.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Thanks, that was a helpful list.


Now you can set up a boycott regimen.


----------



## aris2chat

montelatici said:


> Thanks, that was a helpful list.



Dozens of apps for the phone, facebook and google.

Great Israeli Inventions: Get to know some famous inventions from Israel

Hard to avoid products and medical discoveries that have been touched by Israel.

Boycott is not helping the palestinians.  So many have been given jobs because of the presents and investments by jews in the WB.
When jews like in gaza, unemployment of palestinians was lower.  
Palestinians are better off and will prosper cooperating with Israel instead of against it


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that was a helpful list.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can set up a boycott regimen.
Click to expand...


I certainly hope that she and her Muslim comrades boycott any medical innovation which has come out of Israel.  Naturally she would feel like a hypocrite if she availed herself of something thought up by a Jew even if it saved her life.  Meanwhile, we should be boycotting the products which come out of Muslim countries like Pakistan where even Shia and Ahamadiyya Muslims are being blown apart by the Sunnis.  Would we want to wear something made by a Sunni who cheers when Muslims of other sects are murdered?


----------



## American_Jihad

November 13, 2015
*France Speaks Truth on BDS*
By Michael Curtis

The Middle East is the worst region in the world for freedom of expression. The group, Reporters without Borders, founded in France in 1985 to monitor the state of freedom of information worldwide, made this clear in its 2015 report on the issue. Of the 180 countries surveyed, Syria was almost at the bottom, listed as 177. Iran was 173, Saudi Arabia was 164, and “Palestine” 140.

As additional confirmation of this sad situation, the Pew Research Center in 2015 asserted that 14 of the 20 countries in the general Middle East area criminalize “blasphemy,” and 12 criminalize “apostasy.”

However, this dismal reality does not prevent the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement, started in July 2005 by 171 Palestinian non-governmental organizations, and now with international connections, from continuing to refer to Israel as a racist and apartheid state, from condemning Israel and its citizens for alleged violations of international law, demonizing it as a state, and advocating a boycott of the only democratic state in the Middle East region.

Notwithstanding their denials and pretensions of moderation, the Palestinian boycotters and their companions have an agenda that transcends rational discussion. It is certainly appropriate to stage non-violent protests over questions such as the disputed territory, or refugees, or the building of Israeli settlements in the West Bank, or checkpoints on travel by Palestinians, or allegations of discrimination. 

Yet it is absurd and disingenuous for Palestinians and their anti-Israeli champions to call for a boycott of businesses, cosmetic firms, Israeli theatrical and dance groups, a performance of Israel’s Philharmonic Orchestra in London’s Royal Albert Hall, cancer clinics, health centers, universities, and individuals, regardless of any connection by them with Israeli policy towards Palestinians, or the nature and policies of the State of Israel in general.

The non-Palestinian leftists who support the boycott are guilty of hypocrisy and bigotry at the least. They single out Israel and its citizens as the one country and people responsible for criminality, violations of human rights, law-breaking, and violence, in an area where the savage civil war in Syria still persists after four years, where Iran may obtain a nuclear weapon within a short time, and where the Islamic State (ISIS) is an increasing threat to world civilization.






Moreover, truth must be spoken to the boycotters, Palestinians and others. By singling out only one country in the world and concentrating their condemnation on it, they are not only guilty of deliberate prejudice and bias, but are also implicitly, whether they realize it or are unaware of it, echoing anti-Semitic hate speech.

...

Now that the French high court has spoken it is time for the courts of other western European countries and the U.S. to do likewise. They should punish, as well as shame, the groups and individuals calling for boycott for their illegal and discriminatory behavior, with or without intimations of anti-Semitism.

Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2015/11/france_speaks_truth_on_bds.html#ixzz3rRDx97SZ


----------



## montelatici

*"EU approves 'boycott' labels on Israeli settlement products"*

*November 11, 2015 10:47 GMT*

*The European Union has formally approved plans to label goods produced in Jewish settlements in the occupied West Bank, in a move that is likely to increase friction with Israel."


Israel-Palestine: EU approves 'boycott' labels on Israeli settlement products


*


----------



## Kondor3

Not to worry...

After today's terror attacks in France, the EU is going to forget all about that unimportant shit...


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> *"EU approves 'boycott' labels on Israeli settlement products"*
> 
> *November 11, 2015 10:47 GMT*
> 
> *The European Union has formally approved plans to label goods produced in Jewish settlements in the occupied West Bank, in a move that is likely to increase friction with Israel."*
> 
> 
> *Israel-Palestine: EU approves 'boycott' labels on Israeli settlement products*



*Note the bold text and bright colors.


The BDS movement’s failure to derail Israel’s international relations or economy - Blogs - Jerusalem Post
*
*Overall, Israeli exports have grown from around $5 million in 1948, to more than $47 billion in 2014. Israel’s largest single trade partner remains the United States, despite political tensions between the political leaders. The total volume of trade in 2014 was $36 billion. In addition, each of the 50 states benefit from their ties with Israel. In 2014 alone, 21 states exported more than $100 million worth of goods to Israel, led by New York with exports of more than $5 billion.*


----------



## Uncensored2008

montelatici said:


> *"EU approves 'boycott' labels on Israeli settlement products"*
> 
> *November 11, 2015 10:47 GMT*
> 
> *The European Union has formally approved plans to label goods produced in Jewish settlements in the occupied West Bank, in a move that is likely to increase friction with Israel."*
> 
> 
> *Israel-Palestine: EU approves 'boycott' labels on Israeli settlement products*




Think that after your buddies pulled their shit on Friday last, the EU might rethink their pro-Caliphate views?


----------



## Uncensored2008

It's not fair to say that Muslims have never invented anything.

Muhammad Abduhl Mohomed invented the device that is the rage of the Muslim world, the auto-clit-cutter. This will cut the clit off any little girl in hours flat.. (Allah wants it to be painful!)

Said Muhammad to Popular Mechanics about his invention; "The only proper sexual contact is rape, as the Prophet himself practiced. By mutilating girls we please Allah by making sure that no women will consent to sex. This makes rape the method of procreation as Allah intended."

/sarcasm


----------



## montelatici

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's not fair to say that Muslims have never invented anything.
> 
> Muhammad Abduhl Mohomed invented the device that is the rage of the Muslim world, the auto-clit-cutter. This will cut the clit off any little girl in hours flat.. (Allah wants it to be painful!)
> 
> Said Muhammad to Popular Mechanics about his invention; "The only proper sexual contact is rape, as the Prophet himself practiced. By mutilating girls we please Allah by making sure that no women will consent to sex. This makes rape the method of procreation as Allah intended."
> 
> /sarcasm



Now, you know quite well you are lying.  But that would be normal for you. Anything to demonize Muslims is appropriate for you.  Just as the Nazis used lies to demonize the Jews.  Nazis will be Nazis.


----------



## Uncensored2008

montelatici said:


> Now, you know quite well you are lying.  But that would be normal for you. Anything to demonize Muslims is appropriate for you.  Just as the Nazis used lies to demonize the Jews.  Nazis will be Nazis.



Hardly.

I'm MOCKING you, but you *DO* cut the clits off of little girls, Allahu Akbar. Rape *IS *one of the foundational pillars of your religion. The Warlord Muhammad used the promise of rape as a motivator for his murderous gang of thugs. 

What angers you is that I dare tell the truth about you.


----------



## montelatici

Uncensored2008 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you know quite well you are lying.  But that would be normal for you. Anything to demonize Muslims is appropriate for you.  Just as the Nazis used lies to demonize the Jews.  Nazis will be Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> I'm MOCKING you, but you *DO* cut the clits off of little girls, Allahu Akbar. Rape *IS *one of the foundational pillars of your religion. The Warlord Muhammad used the promise of rape as a motivator for his murderous gang of thugs.
> 
> What angers you is that I dare tell the truth about you.
Click to expand...


Firstly I am a Roman Catholic of Italian descent and I am against all circumcision, male or female.  You don't tell the truth, you demonize a people that adhere to a particular religion, just as the Nazis demonized the Jews.  

I could pull out excerpts from the Old Testament that would put Jews in a bad light, for example go read Judges 21:10-24, you will find it not only promotes rape, but also mass murder of all non-Jews except virgins so they could be raped.

Your obvious demonization is pathetic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

montelatici said:


> [
> Firstly I am a Roman Catholic of Italian descent



Sure you are. 

Catholics are always radical promoters of violent Islamic extremism.

I've never even heard of Tiqiyya....



> and I am against all circumcision, male or female.  You don't tell the truth, you demonize a people that adhere to a particular religion, just as the Nazis demonized the Jews.
> 
> I could pull out excerpts from the Old Testament that would put Jews in a bad light, for example go read Judges 21:10-24, you will find it not only promotes rape, but also mass murder of all non-Jews except virgins so they could be raped.
> 
> Your obvious demonization is pathetic.



So Ahmed, when was the last case of Jewish military personnel raping their conquests?

Now with you Muslims, it was earlier today - you do it every last day. Oh but a 5,000 year old specific event justifies your evil, right?

Sure it does.

Fucking Muzzie Beasts.


----------



## American_Jihad

montelatici said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not fair to say that Muslims have never invented anything.
> 
> Muhammad Abduhl Mohomed invented the device that is the rage of the Muslim world, the auto-clit-cutter. This will cut the clit off any little girl in hours flat.. (Allah wants it to be painful!)
> 
> Said Muhammad to Popular Mechanics about his invention; "The only proper sexual contact is rape, as the Prophet himself practiced. By mutilating girls we please Allah by making sure that no women will consent to sex. This makes rape the method of procreation as Allah intended."
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you know quite well you are lying.  But that would be normal for you. Anything to demonize Muslims is appropriate for you.  Just as the Nazis used lies to demonize the Jews.  Nazis will be Nazis.
Click to expand...

Islamic Law on Female Circumcision


----------



## montelatici

Uncensored2008 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Firstly I am a Roman Catholic of Italian descent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you are.
> 
> Catholics are always radical promoters of violent Islamic extremism.
> 
> I've never even heard of Tiqiyya....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am against all circumcision, male or female.  You don't tell the truth, you demonize a people that adhere to a particular religion, just as the Nazis demonized the Jews.
> 
> I could pull out excerpts from the Old Testament that would put Jews in a bad light, for example go read Judges 21:10-24, you will find it not only promotes rape, but also mass murder of all non-Jews except virgins so they could be raped.
> 
> Your obvious demonization is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Ahmed, when was the last case of Jewish military personnel raping their conquests?
> 
> Now with you Muslims, it was earlier today - you do it every last day. Oh but a 5,000 year old specific event justifies your evil, right?
> 
> Sure it does.
> 
> Fucking Muzzie Beasts.
Click to expand...



1948?

"It seems that he and two other soldiers raped a Palestinian girl in Acre, murdered her father in front of her eyes, and also finally murdered her. They were sentenced to three or four years in jail. This one soldier wrote to Ben Gurion asking for a reprieve. Ben Gurion refused. In the final analysis he received a relatively light sentence for an extremely savage crime."

This isn't the only case, and in fact Morris accounts for a dozen rapes of Palestinian women in his book, including the rape of a 12-year-old Jaffa girl. "I believe there were more than a dozen,"[3] he says, "[but they are not discussed] because women in general and Arab women in particular prefer not to talk about this."


----------



## montelatici

Look, there are partisan morons on both sides, such as yourself, that haven't the intelligence and/or have been brainwashed to believe that all members of a specific race, religion or ethnic group is "bad" and others are good.  That's just BS.


----------



## Uncensored2008

montelatici said:


> 1948?
> 
> "It seems that he and two other soldiers raped a Palestinian girl in Acre, murdered her father in front of her eyes, and also finally murdered her. They were sentenced to three or four years in jail. This one soldier wrote to Ben Gurion asking for a reprieve. Ben Gurion refused. In the final analysis he received a relatively light sentence for an extremely savage crime."
> 
> This isn't the only case, and in fact Morris accounts for a dozen rapes of Palestinian women in his book, including the rape of a 12-year-old Jaffa girl. "I believe there were more than a dozen,"[3] he says, "[but they are not discussed] because women in general and Arab women in particular prefer not to talk about this."



Unlikely. Sounds like more Muzzie Beast lies. Naturally there is utterly no evidence - only some charge by PLO terrorists years later.


----------



## montelatici

Uncensored2008 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1948?
> 
> "It seems that he and two other soldiers raped a Palestinian girl in Acre, murdered her father in front of her eyes, and also finally murdered her. They were sentenced to three or four years in jail. This one soldier wrote to Ben Gurion asking for a reprieve. Ben Gurion refused. In the final analysis he received a relatively light sentence for an extremely savage crime."
> 
> This isn't the only case, and in fact Morris accounts for a dozen rapes of Palestinian women in his book, including the rape of a 12-year-old Jaffa girl. "I believe there were more than a dozen,"[3] he says, "[but they are not discussed] because women in general and Arab women in particular prefer not to talk about this."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely. Sounds like more Muzzie Beast lies. Naturally there is utterly no evidence - only some charge by PLO terrorists years later.
Click to expand...


Benny Morris is Jewish and Israeli. And, the information is from a court case.


----------



## Uncensored2008

montelatici said:


> Look, there are partisan morons on both sides, such as yourself, that haven't the intelligence and/or have been brainwashed to believe that all members of a specific race, religion or ethnic group is "bad" and others are good.  That's just BS.




Evil is.

When there is a creed based on rape, conquest, murder, subjugation, and Apartheid as Islam is, rational people see it as evil.

Like Nazism, normal people shun such evil. Islam has no place in a civilized world. You know this, which is why you fight with terrorism against civilization.


----------



## Uncensored2008

montelatici said:


> Benny Morris is Jewish and Israeli. And, the information is from a court case.



So it was a criminal act and people were put in jail?

Not like when Muzzie Beasts rape and Allah is glorified.


----------



## montelatici

Uncensored2008 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris is Jewish and Israeli. And, the information is from a court case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it was a criminal act and people were put in jail?
> 
> Not like when Muzzie Beasts rape and Allah is glorified.
Click to expand...


In one case the two soldiers received a 2 and 3 year jail sentence, in the 100s of other cases there was no punishment.

Benny Morris: "The 1948 War Was an Islamic Holy War"



From the Daily Ha'ir.  A Jewish daily. 
_6 May 1992_

Yitzhaki: "For many Israelis it was easier to find consolation in the lie, that the Arabs left the country under orders from their leaders. This is an absolute fabrication. The fundamental cause of their flight was their fear from Israeli retribution and this fear was not at all imaginary. From almost each report in the IDF archives concerning the conquest of Arab villages between May and July 1948 � when clashes with Arab villagers were the fiercest � a smell of massacre emanates. Sometimes the report tells about blatant massacres which were committed after the battle, sometimes the massacres are committed in the heat of battle and while the villages are "cleansed." Some of my colleagues, such as Me'ir Pa'il, don't consider such acts as massacres. In my opinion there is no other term for such acts than massacres. This was at the time the rule of the game. It was a dirty war on both sides. This phenomenon spread out in the field; there were no explicit orders to exterminate. In the first phase a village was usually subjected to heavy artillery from distance. Then soldiers would assault the village. After giving up resistance, the Arab fighters would withdraw while attempting to snipe at the advancing forces. Some would not flee and would remain in the village, mainly women and old people. In the course of cleansing we used to hit them. One was "tailing the fugitives," as it used to be called ("mezanvim baborchim"). There was no established battle procedure as today, namely that when blowing up a house, one has first to check whether civilians are still inside. In a typical battle report about the conquest of a village we find: "We cleansed a village, shot in any direction where resistance was noticed. After the resistance ended, we also had to shoot people so that they would leave or who looked dangerous." 

Zionist Massacres in 1948: New Evidence


----------



## Phoenall

Uncensored2008 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"EU approves 'boycott' labels on Israeli settlement products"*
> 
> *November 11, 2015 10:47 GMT*
> 
> *The European Union has formally approved plans to label goods produced in Jewish settlements in the occupied West Bank, in a move that is likely to increase friction with Israel."*
> 
> 
> *Israel-Palestine: EU approves 'boycott' labels on Israeli settlement products*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think that after your buddies pulled their shit on Friday last, the EU might rethink their pro-Caliphate views?
Click to expand...






 Now just released the UK security forces have stopped 7 serious islamonazi terrorist attacks this year alone. We should be told as they happen so we can party in full view of the muslim hordes and make them feel unwanted and hated for allowing this in their name. We never see them protesting against islamonazi terrorists until after the event and their lives are affected by recriminations and responses.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not fair to say that Muslims have never invented anything.
> 
> Muhammad Abduhl Mohomed invented the device that is the rage of the Muslim world, the auto-clit-cutter. This will cut the clit off any little girl in hours flat.. (Allah wants it to be painful!)
> 
> Said Muhammad to Popular Mechanics about his invention; "The only proper sexual contact is rape, as the Prophet himself practiced. By mutilating girls we please Allah by making sure that no women will consent to sex. This makes rape the method of procreation as Allah intended."
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you know quite well you are lying.  But that would be normal for you. Anything to demonize Muslims is appropriate for you.  Just as the Nazis used lies to demonize the Jews.  Nazis will be Nazis.
Click to expand...






 So what is different between this satire and your Jew hatred then ?


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Now just released the UK security forces have stopped 7 serious islamonazi terrorist attacks this year alone.



"islamonazi"....?

That's your conclusion NOT what was actually said....

_PM Cameron said “Our security and intelligence services have stopped something like seven attacks in the last six months, albeit attacks planned on a smaller scale,”_


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just released the UK security forces have stopped 7 serious islamonazi terrorist attacks this year alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "islamonazi"....?
> 
> That's your conclusion NOT what was actually said....
> 
> _PM Cameron said “Our security and intelligence services have stopped something like seven attacks in the last six months, albeit attacks planned on a smaller scale,”_
Click to expand...






 Still stopped them from happening, and we should be told of these plans once they are thwarted so we can keep on alert and be on the lookout for more. But you constantly defend islamonazi terrorists don't you, and see no wrong in their violence not just in Israel but in Paris and London/.


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just released the UK security forces have stopped 7 serious islamonazi terrorist attacks this year alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "islamonazi"....?
> 
> That's your conclusion NOT what was actually said....
> 
> _PM Cameron said “Our security and intelligence services have stopped something like seven attacks in the last six months, albeit attacks planned on a smaller scale,”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still stopped them from happening, and we should be told of these plans once they are thwarted so we can keep on alert and be on the lookout for more. But you constantly defend islamonazi terrorists don't you, and see no wrong in their violence not just in Israel but in Paris and London/.
Click to expand...


And you are quite happy yo constantly put YOUR blame on the "islamonazi" even though you have no evidence to support...

"see no wrong in their violence not just in Israel but in Paris and London"...? Well, you obviously know best!


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just released the UK security forces have stopped 7 serious islamonazi terrorist attacks this year alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "islamonazi"....?
> 
> That's your conclusion NOT what was actually said....
> 
> _PM Cameron said “Our security and intelligence services have stopped something like seven attacks in the last six months, albeit attacks planned on a smaller scale,”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still stopped them from happening, and we should be told of these plans once they are thwarted so we can keep on alert and be on the lookout for more. But you constantly defend islamonazi terrorists don't you, and see no wrong in their violence not just in Israel but in Paris and London/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are quite happy yo constantly put YOUR blame on the "islamonazi" even though you have no evidence to support...
> 
> "see no wrong in their violence not just in Israel but in Paris and London"...? Well, you obviously know best!
Click to expand...







 The evidence is there for even the blind to see, so why do you deny it ?  The problems in the world today are down to islamonazi violence and terrorism, just look at Syria and Iraq


----------



## American_Jihad

*Israel Ranked 38th in the Legatum Prosperity Index*
* Given the odds against it, Israel should be ranked number 1. *
November 17, 2015
Joseph Puder






London Based Legatum Institute has recently released (November) the Prosperity Index for 2015. Israel placed 38th among 142 countries. The criteria used to evaluate the standing of each country was based on such factors as the economy, governance, education, health, entrepreneurship and opportunity, safety and security, personal freedom, and social capital.  

European countries were well represented in the top ten with Norway taking the first spot, followed by Switzerland, Denmark, New Zealand, Sweden, Canada, Australia, the Netherlands, Finland, and Ireland at number ten. The U.S. was ranked 11th.

Apparently the safety and security criteria impacted on Israel’s standing, albeit, in a prejudicial way on the part of the evaluators. Yet, in the economy category, Israel was ranked 16th, ahead of the Republic of Korea 17th, United Kingdom (UK) 19th, Austria 22nd, Belgium 23rd, Japan 25th, France 30th, and Ireland 31st. The U.S. was ranked 11th again. 

In the Education category, Israel once again was ranked 16th, ahead of such seemingly prosperous countries as Sweden ranking 17th, Switzerland 18th, Republic of Korea 20th, Belgium 21st, Austria 24th, 

UK 25th, and France 26th. The U.S. was ranked 9th in this category.

The governance category too, was kind to Israel, ranking the Jewish state 25th out of 142 states, ahead of Spain ranked 27th, Slovenia 33rd, the Czech Republic 34th, Republic of Korea 35th and Taiwan 36th. The U.S. was ranked 11th, while the UK and France ranked 9th and 20th respectively.  

Israel got clobbered in the safety and security category. The British Legatum Institute exaggerated, perhaps out of bias stemming from the negative coverage of Israel by the British media, when it placed Israel 98th among the 142 ranked states. Considering that countries such as United Arab Emirates was ranked 34th in this category, and South Korea (Republic of Korea) 17th, should raise some questions as to the reliability of the findings.  With nuclear North Korea governed by an unstable dictator possessing nuclear weapons constantly threatening its southern neighbor, one would doubt that Koreans feel safe or secure.  It is rather questionable to consider Saudi Arabia, ranked 73rd as more safe and secure than Israel, or for that matter Greece, ranked 27th, where their people feel economic and social desperation and insecurity.  Ukraine, ranked 54th is not only economically downtrodden, but the civil war in eastern Ukraine makes it definitely unsafe and insecure.  Jordan, ranked 84th, threatened by the Islamic State (IS) and beset by radical Islamists who would like to join the IS Caliphate, does not make it safer or more secure than Israel.

Perhaps the most unfair ranking occurred in the personal freedom category where Israel was ranked 98th again.  Israel is one of the most vibrant democracies in the world, where the citizenry enjoys full civil and human rights, religious freedom, and clearly a great deal of personal freedom for both Arab and Jewish citizens.  Moreover these freedoms are maintained in spite of Arab-Palestinian terror against Israelis. Placing countries such as Taiwan ranking 31st and Hong Kong, ranked 26th, (which is ruled by non-democratic China), United Arab Emirates 65th and Kuwait 84th (ruled by authoritarian and non-democratic Emirs) ahead of Israel is simply outrageous.  Consider the fact that Legatum ranked a failed state such as the Central African Republic, which ranked 142nd overall, ahead of Israel in terms of personal freedom (ranking 93rd), casts doubt as to the accuracy and objectivity of the evaluators.

Israel’s Arab neighbors fared rather poorly.  Jordan’s overall ranking by Legatum Institute was 88th, Lebanon 98th, Egypt fared even worse at 110th, Iraq, worse yet, at 123rd, and Syria was ranked close to the very bottom at 136th.  

...

Israel Ranked 38th in the Legatum Prosperity Index


----------



## Hollie

Russia to boycott Turkish goods; 'We'll buy from Israel instead'

Russia is preparing a raft of retaliatory economic measures against Turkey after Ankara downed one of its warplanes, Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev said Thursday - with Israel among several countries likely to benefit as Moscow looks for alternative trading and tourism partners.


----------



## RoccoR

Hollie, et al,

I was discussing this (as one of several options) the Russian Federation might invoke *Post #22*. _(__Turkey shoots down Russian jet)_.  Economic sanctions are not the only payback the Russians will unleash.  



Hollie said:


> Russia to boycott Turkish goods; 'We'll buy from Israel instead'
> 
> Russia is preparing a raft of retaliatory economic measures against Turkey after Ankara downed one of its warplanes, Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev said Thursday - with Israel among several countries likely to benefit as Moscow looks for alternative trading and tourism partners.


*(COMMENT)*

It is not likely that the Russian Federation will stop with this one measure; but will gradually expand and ratchet-up the measures and giving serious consideration to whatever other recommendations are made by the various Ministers of the Cabinet of the Russian Federation.

But one measure, such as this, can have a number of adverse consequence for those nations aligned with the Republic of Turkey (RoT).

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## American_Jihad

*A Petition for Israeli Tenured Leftists *
* Clarifying the Party Line once and for all. *
December 28, 2015
Steven Plaut






We are the Tenured Far Leftists on the faculties of Israeli universities.  We obediently sign our names to sundry petitions initiated by our colleagues, but those petitions do not really explain fully and clearly what we want.  We wish to clarify what that is once and for all.

First of all, while we obsessively recite the mantra about how the "occupation" is the quintessence of all evil in the world and the source of all Middle East violence, we actually understand that any ending of the "occupation" in the West Bank would have exactly the same consequences as the ending of "occupation" in Gaza.  These would include tens of thousands of missiles fired into the rump-Israel, into Tel Aviv and Jerusalem and Haifa, from the "liberated Palestine," in addition to thousands of incursions of armed terrorists.  So if we actually understand this perfectly well, why do we advocate the ending of the "occupation"?

Such advocacy is a form of comfortable political recreation and moral posturing for us, a sort of lounge-chair high and hot-tub mirth, not really an alternative we want to see implemented.  It is to allow us to posture righteousness.  We know that we represent only the most extreme 2% (or less) of Israelis and so the rest of the public will never agree to any such implementation.  We are counting on that.

This way we may confidently advocate ending the "occupation," knowing it will never go ahead and so we are safe from the thousands of missile attacks our "agenda" would produce.  Knowing the electorate will never agree to it allows us to advocate ending "occupation" harmlessly and costlessly.  We then may feel gallant and our anti-Israel leftist friends around the world will salute our moral courage!

We support all anti-Israel NGOs because that way we may strut our high-minded righteousness for all the world to see, proclaiming daily how courageous we are for taking our political positions.  Anyone can faintheartedly attack anti-Israel forces working to harm the county, but we have the courage to join those and endorse them!  Here we are gallantly embracing those advocating things directed against us as Israelis.  We rise above narrow self-interest.  We have no problem with the BDS boycott-Israel movement because we hold cushy academic jobs paid for by the same Israeli taxpayers whom the BDS people seek to harm.  We have tenure and we can't be fired no matter how unproductive or silly or seditious we are.

We know that radical NGOs in Israel are all propped up with funding from foreign anti-Israel sources.  We know that leftist "human rights" groups do not have any interest at all in defending the human rights of Jews.  For them, "human rights" is a useful bludgeon to delegitimize Israel, but it is also delightful window-dressing that allows us to pretend that we ourselves are righteous compassionate carers about humans.  As the old adage goes, we are passionate lovers of humanity, it is just people we can't stand, especially when people vote for the wrong parties.

We are most strongly opposed to democracy.  Democracy in Israel always results in election results we do not like and so it must be undermined and subverted.  We want international extortion and pressures against Israel because the public overwhelmingly rejects our "ideas."  We know we can never persuade more than a tiny minority of Israelis to support our proclaimed agenda and so an alternative to democratic rule must be pursued.

Why should correct policies be hostages held captive to the need to win elections?  We demand pluralism in the form of having people from all backgrounds, Jews and Arabs, men and women, Ashkenazim and Mizrachim, advocating correct leftist ideas.  Our idea of pluralism is on display for all to see every day in _Haaretz._  Pluralism in academia must never allow anyone to express any incorrect ideas, including on the chat lists of professors.  There is no reason why academic departments need include non-leftists on their teaching staffs because our ideas are the correct ones.

...

A Petition for Israeli Tenured Leftists


----------



## montelatici

American_Jihad said:


> *Israel Ranked 38th in the Legatum Prosperity Index*
> * Given the odds against it, Israel should be ranked number 1. *
> November 17, 2015
> Joseph Puder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Based Legatum Institute has recently released (November) the Prosperity Index for 2015. Israel placed 38th among 142 countries. The criteria used to evaluate the standing of each country was based on such factors as the economy, governance, education, health, entrepreneurship and opportunity, safety and security, personal freedom, and social capital.
> 
> European countries were well represented in the top ten with Norway taking the first spot, followed by Switzerland, Denmark, New Zealand, Sweden, Canada, Australia, the Netherlands, Finland, and Ireland at number ten. The U.S. was ranked 11th.
> 
> Apparently the safety and security criteria impacted on Israel’s standing, albeit, in a prejudicial way on the part of the evaluators. Yet, in the economy category, Israel was ranked 16th, ahead of the Republic of Korea 17th, United Kingdom (UK) 19th, Austria 22nd, Belgium 23rd, Japan 25th, France 30th, and Ireland 31st. The U.S. was ranked 11th again.
> 
> In the Education category, Israel once again was ranked 16th, ahead of such seemingly prosperous countries as Sweden ranking 17th, Switzerland 18th, Republic of Korea 20th, Belgium 21st, Austria 24th,
> 
> UK 25th, and France 26th. The U.S. was ranked 9th in this category.
> 
> The governance category too, was kind to Israel, ranking the Jewish state 25th out of 142 states, ahead of Spain ranked 27th, Slovenia 33rd, the Czech Republic 34th, Republic of Korea 35th and Taiwan 36th. The U.S. was ranked 11th, while the UK and France ranked 9th and 20th respectively.
> 
> Israel got clobbered in the safety and security category. The British Legatum Institute exaggerated, perhaps out of bias stemming from the negative coverage of Israel by the British media, when it placed Israel 98th among the 142 ranked states. Considering that countries such as United Arab Emirates was ranked 34th in this category, and South Korea (Republic of Korea) 17th, should raise some questions as to the reliability of the findings.  With nuclear North Korea governed by an unstable dictator possessing nuclear weapons constantly threatening its southern neighbor, one would doubt that Koreans feel safe or secure.  It is rather questionable to consider Saudi Arabia, ranked 73rd as more safe and secure than Israel, or for that matter Greece, ranked 27th, where their people feel economic and social desperation and insecurity.  Ukraine, ranked 54th is not only economically downtrodden, but the civil war in eastern Ukraine makes it definitely unsafe and insecure.  Jordan, ranked 84th, threatened by the Islamic State (IS) and beset by radical Islamists who would like to join the IS Caliphate, does not make it safer or more secure than Israel.
> 
> Perhaps the most unfair ranking occurred in the personal freedom category where Israel was ranked 98th again.  Israel is one of the most vibrant democracies in the world, where the citizenry enjoys full civil and human rights, religious freedom, and clearly a great deal of personal freedom for both Arab and Jewish citizens.  Moreover these freedoms are maintained in spite of Arab-Palestinian terror against Israelis. Placing countries such as Taiwan ranking 31st and Hong Kong, ranked 26th, (which is ruled by non-democratic China), United Arab Emirates 65th and Kuwait 84th (ruled by authoritarian and non-democratic Emirs) ahead of Israel is simply outrageous.  Consider the fact that Legatum ranked a failed state such as the Central African Republic, which ranked 142nd overall, ahead of Israel in terms of personal freedom (ranking 93rd), casts doubt as to the accuracy and objectivity of the evaluators.
> 
> Israel’s Arab neighbors fared rather poorly.  Jordan’s overall ranking by Legatum Institute was 88th, Lebanon 98th, Egypt fared even worse at 110th, Iraq, worse yet, at 123rd, and Syria was ranked close to the very bottom at 136th.
> 
> ...
> 
> Israel Ranked 38th in the Legatum Prosperity Index



With the amount of aid Israel gets from the U.S. and world Jewry, it should be no. 1.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Ranked 38th in the Legatum Prosperity Index*
> * Given the odds against it, Israel should be ranked number 1. *
> November 17, 2015
> Joseph Puder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Based Legatum Institute has recently released (November) the Prosperity Index for 2015. Israel placed 38th among 142 countries. The criteria used to evaluate the standing of each country was based on such factors as the economy, governance, education, health, entrepreneurship and opportunity, safety and security, personal freedom, and social capital.
> 
> European countries were well represented in the top ten with Norway taking the first spot, followed by Switzerland, Denmark, New Zealand, Sweden, Canada, Australia, the Netherlands, Finland, and Ireland at number ten. The U.S. was ranked 11th.
> 
> Apparently the safety and security criteria impacted on Israel’s standing, albeit, in a prejudicial way on the part of the evaluators. Yet, in the economy category, Israel was ranked 16th, ahead of the Republic of Korea 17th, United Kingdom (UK) 19th, Austria 22nd, Belgium 23rd, Japan 25th, France 30th, and Ireland 31st. The U.S. was ranked 11th again.
> 
> In the Education category, Israel once again was ranked 16th, ahead of such seemingly prosperous countries as Sweden ranking 17th, Switzerland 18th, Republic of Korea 20th, Belgium 21st, Austria 24th,
> 
> UK 25th, and France 26th. The U.S. was ranked 9th in this category.
> 
> The governance category too, was kind to Israel, ranking the Jewish state 25th out of 142 states, ahead of Spain ranked 27th, Slovenia 33rd, the Czech Republic 34th, Republic of Korea 35th and Taiwan 36th. The U.S. was ranked 11th, while the UK and France ranked 9th and 20th respectively.
> 
> Israel got clobbered in the safety and security category. The British Legatum Institute exaggerated, perhaps out of bias stemming from the negative coverage of Israel by the British media, when it placed Israel 98th among the 142 ranked states. Considering that countries such as United Arab Emirates was ranked 34th in this category, and South Korea (Republic of Korea) 17th, should raise some questions as to the reliability of the findings.  With nuclear North Korea governed by an unstable dictator possessing nuclear weapons constantly threatening its southern neighbor, one would doubt that Koreans feel safe or secure.  It is rather questionable to consider Saudi Arabia, ranked 73rd as more safe and secure than Israel, or for that matter Greece, ranked 27th, where their people feel economic and social desperation and insecurity.  Ukraine, ranked 54th is not only economically downtrodden, but the civil war in eastern Ukraine makes it definitely unsafe and insecure.  Jordan, ranked 84th, threatened by the Islamic State (IS) and beset by radical Islamists who would like to join the IS Caliphate, does not make it safer or more secure than Israel.
> 
> Perhaps the most unfair ranking occurred in the personal freedom category where Israel was ranked 98th again.  Israel is one of the most vibrant democracies in the world, where the citizenry enjoys full civil and human rights, religious freedom, and clearly a great deal of personal freedom for both Arab and Jewish citizens.  Moreover these freedoms are maintained in spite of Arab-Palestinian terror against Israelis. Placing countries such as Taiwan ranking 31st and Hong Kong, ranked 26th, (which is ruled by non-democratic China), United Arab Emirates 65th and Kuwait 84th (ruled by authoritarian and non-democratic Emirs) ahead of Israel is simply outrageous.  Consider the fact that Legatum ranked a failed state such as the Central African Republic, which ranked 142nd overall, ahead of Israel in terms of personal freedom (ranking 93rd), casts doubt as to the accuracy and objectivity of the evaluators.
> 
> Israel’s Arab neighbors fared rather poorly.  Jordan’s overall ranking by Legatum Institute was 88th, Lebanon 98th, Egypt fared even worse at 110th, Iraq, worse yet, at 123rd, and Syria was ranked close to the very bottom at 136th.
> 
> ...
> 
> Israel Ranked 38th in the Legatum Prosperity Index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the amount of aid Israel gets from the U.S. and world Jewry, it should be no. 1.
Click to expand...


You poor dear. You're just incensed that Israel is successful and dynamic while world islamism is retrograde and self-loathing.


----------



## aris2chat

A Cambridge academic refused to help a 13 yr old student who wrote about a class project related to horse domestication because the student was Israeli.  Refused to help till there is peace and justice for Palestinians in "Palestine"

This is not just nonsense, it is becoming criminal.  Time to fire, fine and require community service (for jewish or Israelis charities or community centers) and put an end to this insane bigotry.  Most of these people should know better.


----------



## fanger

Horse expert Dr. Marsha Levine, who is Jewish, charged that Jews in Israel have become “monsters” and “Nazis.”

Shachar Rabinovitch wrote recently to Levine that she was doing a school project about horses and requested details about the domestication and breeding of early horse species.

According to a Facebook post by her mother, Shamir, on Monday, Levine replied: “I’ll answer your questions when there is peace and justice for Palestinians in Palestine.”

In an interview with the Jewish Chronicle, Levine said: “I made the decision that I have the choice not to waste my time on people who tread on the rights of other people. I didn’t do anything to her. I said that when there is justice for Palestine I will answer her – that’s a fair answer.

“I want this girl not to worry about horses. I don’t need people emailing me… I don’t see any obligation to further her ego or make her feel better about herself,” she added. Levine said she gave Rabinovitch “useful information which might help her for the rest of her life.”
BDS-backing Jewish horse expert stands by ‘fair’ snub of Israeli schoolgirl


----------



## American_Jihad

*Israel Needs an Effective PR Machine*
* Justice for Jews and Israel has been ignored for too long. *
February 23, 2016
Joseph Puder






  Israel, the only democracy in the Middle East, also known as the “Start-up Nation,” has given the world technological innovations and medical cures for diseases.  Warren Buffett, the billionaire investor, chairman and CEO of Berkshire Hathaway, invested billions in Israeli high tech, as did Microsoft, Intel, Google, and Yahoo. All of them opened Research and Development centers in Israel.  Israel’s agricultural genius has helped save native populations in Africa, Asia, and Latin-America from starvation.  Yet, Israeli governments have failed miserably in combating the de-legitimization campaigns against it, particularly in Europe and on North American campuses.

The problem Israel faces is serious.  Its Palestinian enemies, European leftist and neo-Nazi groups have bonded with Islamists with the common denominator being anti-Semitism, directed at the collective Jew - Israel.  The Prime Minister’s office and the Foreign Ministry are currently responsible for dispensing information and public relations (hasbara in Hebrew).  Official Jerusalem has been unsuccessful at combating the propaganda of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanction (BDS) movement, which has gained global steam and now poses a threat not only to Israel’s image, but to its economic and diplomatic well-being. 

Barry Shaw, Senior Associate for Public Diplomacy at the Israeli Institute for Strategic Studies wrote (February 10, 2016) in _Israel National News_ that, “It is disgraceful how incompetent the Israeli government is when it comes to public diplomacy.  It is not shockingly bad, it’s actually dangerously damaging to us.”  Shaw goes on to say, “They concentrate on international diplomacy, government to government, government to international institutions, and what a mess they are making of that when it comes to protecting Israel from de-legitimization, anti-Israel resolutions, labeling, and a host of other slanders.  They don’t really know how to deal with the problem, even when we are getting hit by so-called friendly countries.  They’re clueless.”

Shaw suggests that government money should go to Non-Governmental Agencies (NGO’s) who have the “intimate grassroots connections our government personnel can never maintain.” Shaw concludes, ”We must continue to develop a non-governmental body to help and coordinate the privately-created NGO’s who are fighting Israel’s battles even as government officials fail to understand or support us in these battlefields.”

Since the Oslo Accords were signed in 1993, Israeli governments neglected to wage a serious campaign on the definition of the territories (Judea and Samaria) of the West Bank. Conversely, the Palestinian-Arabs have succeeded in convincing the world that these territories were “occupied Palestinian territories.”  A State of Palestine never existed before or after the Six Day War of 1967, when Israel captured these territories following the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan attack on Israel.  In fact, it was Jordan who occupied the West Bank illegally in 1948.  The Palestinian-Arabs forfeited their chance for self-determination and statehood when they rejected the UN Partition Plan of 1947.  They chose instead a war of annihilation against the newly found Jewish state, which did accept the UN Partition Plan, albeit, a shrunken state with insecure borders.

Young American and European students born decades after these events need to be reminded that the Palestinians were not denied justice, and that the same Palestinians sought to commit genocide against the Jews of Palestine/Israel of whom many were Holocaust survivors.

The BDS movement, which cries “occupation” as a mantra needs to be set straight about the facts.  These are “disputed” territories, which Israel has as much right to as do the Palestinians.  UN Security Council Resolution 242 predicated Israel’s withdrawal from certain “territories” on the Arabs making peace with the Jewish state.  Egypt and Jordan did, and Israel returned the entire Sinai Peninsula (Three times the size of Israel) to Egypt, and territory to Jordan.  In 1988, King Hussein of Jordan relegated the solution to the West Bank territorial “dispute” to the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).  The PLO, under Yasser Arafat, chose terror instead of peace.  For Arafat, the Oslo Accords amounted to “a Trojan Horse” from which to destroy the Jewish state.  The Second Intifada (2000-2004) proved it.  Arafat rejected a golden opportunity to establish a state in July, 2000, when at Camp David Two, Israel’s Prime Minister Barak offered him 95% of the West Bank and Gaza including a capital in Jerusalem.  U.S.  President Bill Clinton witnessed this opportunity for Palestinian statehood, which Arafat rejected.

...

Israel Needs an Effective PR Machine


----------



## Challenger

American_Jihad said:


> *Israel Needs an Effective PR Machine*
> * Justice for Jews and Israel has been ignored for too long. *
> February 23, 2016
> Joseph Puder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, the only democracy in the Middle East, also known as the “Start-up Nation,” has given the world technological innovations and medical cures for diseases.  Warren Buffett, the billionaire investor, chairman and CEO of Berkshire Hathaway, invested billions in Israeli high tech, as did Microsoft, Intel, Google, and Yahoo. All of them opened Research and Development centers in Israel.  Israel’s agricultural genius has helped save native populations in Africa, Asia, and Latin-America from starvation.  Yet, Israeli governments have failed miserably in combating the de-legitimization campaigns against it, particularly in Europe and on North American campuses.
> 
> The problem Israel faces is serious.  Its Palestinian enemies, European leftist and neo-Nazi groups have bonded with Islamists with the common denominator being anti-Semitism, directed at the collective Jew - Israel.  The Prime Minister’s office and the Foreign Ministry are currently responsible for dispensing information and public relations (hasbara in Hebrew).  Official Jerusalem has been unsuccessful at combating the propaganda of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanction (BDS) movement, which has gained global steam and now poses a threat not only to Israel’s image, but to its economic and diplomatic well-being.
> 
> Barry Shaw, Senior Associate for Public Diplomacy at the Israeli Institute for Strategic Studies wrote (February 10, 2016) in _Israel National News_ that, “It is disgraceful how incompetent the Israeli government is when it comes to public diplomacy.  It is not shockingly bad, it’s actually dangerously damaging to us.”  Shaw goes on to say, “They concentrate on international diplomacy, government to government, government to international institutions, and what a mess they are making of that when it comes to protecting Israel from de-legitimization, anti-Israel resolutions, labeling, and a host of other slanders.  They don’t really know how to deal with the problem, even when we are getting hit by so-called friendly countries.  They’re clueless.”
> 
> Shaw suggests that government money should go to Non-Governmental Agencies (NGO’s) who have the “intimate grassroots connections our government personnel can never maintain.” Shaw concludes, ”We must continue to develop a non-governmental body to help and coordinate the privately-created NGO’s who are fighting Israel’s battles even as government officials fail to understand or support us in these battlefields.”
> 
> Since the Oslo Accords were signed in 1993, Israeli governments neglected to wage a serious campaign on the definition of the territories (Judea and Samaria) of the West Bank. Conversely, the Palestinian-Arabs have succeeded in convincing the world that these territories were “occupied Palestinian territories.”  A State of Palestine never existed before or after the Six Day War of 1967, when Israel captured these territories following the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan attack on Israel.  In fact, it was Jordan who occupied the West Bank illegally in 1948.  The Palestinian-Arabs forfeited their chance for self-determination and statehood when they rejected the UN Partition Plan of 1947.  They chose instead a war of annihilation against the newly found Jewish state, which did accept the UN Partition Plan, albeit, a shrunken state with insecure borders.
> 
> Young American and European students born decades after these events need to be reminded that the Palestinians were not denied justice, and that the same Palestinians sought to commit genocide against the Jews of Palestine/Israel of whom many were Holocaust survivors.
> 
> The BDS movement, which cries “occupation” as a mantra needs to be set straight about the facts.  These are “disputed” territories, which Israel has as much right to as do the Palestinians.  UN Security Council Resolution 242 predicated Israel’s withdrawal from certain “territories” on the Arabs making peace with the Jewish state.  Egypt and Jordan did, and Israel returned the entire Sinai Peninsula (Three times the size of Israel) to Egypt, and territory to Jordan.  In 1988, King Hussein of Jordan relegated the solution to the West Bank territorial “dispute” to the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).  The PLO, under Yasser Arafat, chose terror instead of peace.  For Arafat, the Oslo Accords amounted to “a Trojan Horse” from which to destroy the Jewish state.  The Second Intifada (2000-2004) proved it.  Arafat rejected a golden opportunity to establish a state in July, 2000, when at Camp David Two, Israel’s Prime Minister Barak offered him 95% of the West Bank and Gaza including a capital in Jerusalem.  U.S.  President Bill Clinton witnessed this opportunity for Palestinian statehood, which Arafat rejected.
> 
> ...
> 
> Israel Needs an Effective PR Machine


So what Joseph Pruder, director of "Stand with us" is really saying is that the Hasbara machine has failed; took him long enough to realise what the rest of the world already knows; Zionists lie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

American_Jihad said:


> *Israel Needs an Effective PR Machine*
> * Justice for Jews and Israel has been ignored for too long. *
> February 23, 2016
> Joseph Puder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, the only democracy in the Middle East, also known as the “Start-up Nation,” has given the world technological innovations and medical cures for diseases.  Warren Buffett, the billionaire investor, chairman and CEO of Berkshire Hathaway, invested billions in Israeli high tech, as did Microsoft, Intel, Google, and Yahoo. All of them opened Research and Development centers in Israel.  Israel’s agricultural genius has helped save native populations in Africa, Asia, and Latin-America from starvation.  Yet, Israeli governments have failed miserably in combating the de-legitimization campaigns against it, particularly in Europe and on North American campuses.
> 
> The problem Israel faces is serious.  Its Palestinian enemies, European leftist and neo-Nazi groups have bonded with Islamists with the common denominator being anti-Semitism, directed at the collective Jew - Israel.  The Prime Minister’s office and the Foreign Ministry are currently responsible for dispensing information and public relations (hasbara in Hebrew).  Official Jerusalem has been unsuccessful at combating the propaganda of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanction (BDS) movement, which has gained global steam and now poses a threat not only to Israel’s image, but to its economic and diplomatic well-being.
> 
> Barry Shaw, Senior Associate for Public Diplomacy at the Israeli Institute for Strategic Studies wrote (February 10, 2016) in _Israel National News_ that, “It is disgraceful how incompetent the Israeli government is when it comes to public diplomacy.  It is not shockingly bad, it’s actually dangerously damaging to us.”  Shaw goes on to say, “They concentrate on international diplomacy, government to government, government to international institutions, and what a mess they are making of that when it comes to protecting Israel from de-legitimization, anti-Israel resolutions, labeling, and a host of other slanders.  They don’t really know how to deal with the problem, even when we are getting hit by so-called friendly countries.  They’re clueless.”
> 
> Shaw suggests that government money should go to Non-Governmental Agencies (NGO’s) who have the “intimate grassroots connections our government personnel can never maintain.” Shaw concludes, ”We must continue to develop a non-governmental body to help and coordinate the privately-created NGO’s who are fighting Israel’s battles even as government officials fail to understand or support us in these battlefields.”
> 
> Since the Oslo Accords were signed in 1993, Israeli governments neglected to wage a serious campaign on the definition of the territories (Judea and Samaria) of the West Bank. Conversely, the Palestinian-Arabs have succeeded in convincing the world that these territories were “occupied Palestinian territories.”  A State of Palestine never existed before or after the Six Day War of 1967, when Israel captured these territories following the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan attack on Israel.  In fact, it was Jordan who occupied the West Bank illegally in 1948.  The Palestinian-Arabs forfeited their chance for self-determination and statehood when they rejected the UN Partition Plan of 1947.  They chose instead a war of annihilation against the newly found Jewish state, which did accept the UN Partition Plan, albeit, a shrunken state with insecure borders.
> 
> Young American and European students born decades after these events need to be reminded that the Palestinians were not denied justice, and that the same Palestinians sought to commit genocide against the Jews of Palestine/Israel of whom many were Holocaust survivors.
> 
> The BDS movement, which cries “occupation” as a mantra needs to be set straight about the facts.  These are “disputed” territories, which Israel has as much right to as do the Palestinians.  UN Security Council Resolution 242 predicated Israel’s withdrawal from certain “territories” on the Arabs making peace with the Jewish state.  Egypt and Jordan did, and Israel returned the entire Sinai Peninsula (Three times the size of Israel) to Egypt, and territory to Jordan.  In 1988, King Hussein of Jordan relegated the solution to the West Bank territorial “dispute” to the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).  The PLO, under Yasser Arafat, chose terror instead of peace.  For Arafat, the Oslo Accords amounted to “a Trojan Horse” from which to destroy the Jewish state.  The Second Intifada (2000-2004) proved it.  Arafat rejected a golden opportunity to establish a state in July, 2000, when at Camp David Two, Israel’s Prime Minister Barak offered him 95% of the West Bank and Gaza including a capital in Jerusalem.  U.S.  President Bill Clinton witnessed this opportunity for Palestinian statehood, which Arafat rejected.
> 
> ...
> 
> Israel Needs an Effective PR Machine


The Prime Minister’s office and the Foreign Ministry are currently responsible for dispensing information and public relations (hasbara in Hebrew).(Bullshit in English)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Challenger said:


> So what Joseph Pruder, director of "Stand with us" is really saying is that the Hasbara machine has failed; took him long enough to realise what the rest of the world already knows; Zionists lie.



Ah, but you Muzzie Beasts are completely honest...


----------



## Kondor3

BDS is a flea... a pimple... a fly-speck... damned-near invisible... but desperate Palis want us to think otherwise... tee-hee.


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> BDS is a flea... a pimple... a fly-speck... damned-near invisible... but desperate Palis want us to think otherwise... tee-hee.


Tell that to Nutandyahoo, he's the one calling BDS a strategic threat to the existance of his little Zionist paradise.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is a flea... a pimple... a fly-speck... damned-near invisible... but desperate Palis want us to think otherwise... tee-hee.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Nutandyahoo, he's the one calling BDS a strategic threat to the existance of his little Zionist paradise.
Click to expand...

That's just for Public Consumption... doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is a flea... a pimple... a fly-speck... damned-near invisible... but desperate Palis want us to think otherwise... tee-hee.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Nutandyahoo, he's the one calling BDS a strategic threat to the existance of his little Zionist paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just for Public Consumption... doesn't mean it's true.
Click to expand...


Ah, I see. Positive confirmation that Zionists lie and scaremonger, well we all knew that, but thanks for confirming it anyway.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is a flea... a pimple... a fly-speck... damned-near invisible... but desperate Palis want us to think otherwise... tee-hee.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Nutandyahoo, he's the one calling BDS a strategic threat to the existance of his little Zionist paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just for Public Consumption... doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. Positive confirmation that Zionists lie and scaremonger, well we all knew that, but thanks for confirming it anyway.
Click to expand...

Oh no... I've let the cat out of the bag... politicians are professional bullshit artists... who-woulda-thunk it? Hold the presses! New front-page story! Puh-leeez!


----------



## RoccoR

Kondor3, Challenger, et al,

Threats are "subjective" evaluations _(formulated on the influenced by each individual or analytical opinion)_.  What the Quartet may feel is a threat may not be the same as what members of the ArabLeague might consider a threat.



Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is a flea... a pimple... a fly-speck... damned-near invisible... but desperate Palis want us to think otherwise... tee-hee.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Nutandyahoo, he's the one calling BDS a strategic threat to the existance of his little Zionist paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just for Public Consumption... doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. Positive confirmation that Zionists lie and scaremonger, well we all knew that, but thanks for confirming it anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no... I've let the cat out of the bag... politicians are professional bullshit artists... who-woulda-thunk it? Hold the presses! New front-page story! Puh-leeez!
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

It is not really up to an external market or entity to consider what form of threat may be influencing decisions of Israel.  Threat analysis may consider a challenge to be a financial or economic threat, --- or --- a political-military threat.  Or it may be the case that the assessment considers the threat will trigger a cascade of adverse impacts on vital areas necessary to the continuation of key areas in the national development of Israel.  The perception of a threat is not viewed the same way by ever international community member.

The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is a economic campaign of propaganda for sympathy.  The BDS Movement want to gradually make any positive industry the Israelis may have made economically and commercially in the West Bank --- uneconomical and not commercially viable --- driving the employer of Arab Palestinians out of the territory.  The BDS Movement is a propaganda effort to amplify the desperation and need for equality in Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel (already outside the territory).  And the BDS Movement wants to disseminate their version of the "right of return" for a near non-existent refugees population.  
_
[*NOTE:*   Less than 4% of the entire West Bank population is over the age of 65 (≈ 45,000 males and 62,000 females --- and not all of them are displaced from the 1948-49 War of Independence.).  It has been ≈ 68 years since the Israel War of Independence and the displacement of of Arab Palestinians from the land.  That is to say that there is only a very small probability that more than 100,000 Arab Palestinians are still alive that could have actually been a displaced Arab.]​_There may actually be as few as only 10,000 Arab Palestinians Refugee that were actually displaced from the territory known as Israel; and that number will dramatically decrease in those number will rapidly diminish in the next few years.​
Soon, no one in the BDS Movement will be able to claim that they are a displaced person.  The best they could argue will be that they are a descendant of an ancestral refugee.


The Arab Palestinians in the BDS Movement claim that there were ≈ 750,000 Palestinians displaced as a result of the 1948-49 War that defended the establishment of Israel as the Jewish National Home (_alla_ the Balfour Declaration).  Today the Arab Palestinian claim there are approximately 5 million refugees who are registered with the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA); AND an additional one million Palestinians who were descendants of the 1948-49 War but who could not or did not register with UNRWA for assistance.  One might ask, how can this be.  And that is because the definition used by the UNRWA is unique to Palestinian Refugees, and is not the definition used by the remainder of the International Community.  The Arabs change the definition, work the numbers, and establish under the false color of law, a scenario of fraudulent benefits.​While the BDS Movement is a peaceful means, it is not a non-hostile means.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Challenger

RoccoR said:


> The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is a economic campaign of propaganda for sympathy...



Standard Zionist talking point, as expected. The reality of BDS aims are as follows:

"These non-violent punitive measures should be maintained until Israel meets its obligation to recognize the Palestinian people’s inalienable right to self-determination and fully complies with the precepts of international law by:

1. Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall
2. Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
3. Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN resolution 194." http://bdsmovement.net/call#sthash.u6ExJwey.dpuf

Nothing to do with sympathy, just a desire to force the Zionist colonial regime to, "recognize the Palestinian people’s inalienable right to self-determination" and fully comply with the precepts of international law" not too much to ask?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is a economic campaign of propaganda for sympathy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Zionist talking point, as expected. The reality of BDS aims are as follows:
> 
> "These non-violent punitive measures should be maintained until Israel meets its obligation to recognize the Palestinian people’s inalienable right to self-determination and fully complies with the precepts of international law by:
> 
> 1. Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall
> 2. Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
> 3. Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN resolution 194." Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS  | BDSmovement.net
> 
> Nothing to do with sympathy, just a desire to force the Zionist colonial regime to, "recognize the Palestinian people’s inalienable right to self-determination" and fully comply with the precepts of international law" not too much to ask?
Click to expand...


What does number 2 mean?  The Arab citizens of Israel proper already have full equality.  Have you ever been there?


----------



## RoccoR

Challenger,  et al,

Well --- you and I see things differently.  Yes --- your reply comes straight from the "*Introducing the BDS Movement*."  In my experience most criminals assailants profess to be innocent; when people own you money, they swear the checks in the mail; AND, all BSD is for truth, justice and the jihadist way.



Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is a economic campaign of propaganda for sympathy...
> 
> 
> 
> "These non-violent punitive measures should be maintained until Israel meets its obligation to recognize the Palestinian people’s inalienable right to self-determination and fully complies with the precepts of international law.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The obligation to recognize the Palestinian people’s "inalienable right to self-determination."  

•  The Hostile Arab Palestinian exercised the "right of Self-determination" in 1950, when as the 50% representation in the Jordanian Parliament, voted to accept Jordanian Citizenship and Annexation. 

•  The Hostile Arab Palestinian exercised their right as the “sole and legitimate representative of the Palestinian people” in the Declaration of Independence.​The Arab Palestinian people have never lost the right and have never been denied the right of self-determination.



Challenger said:


> 1. Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall


*(COMMENT)*

The Hostile Arab Palestinian has delayed the the "ending of the occupation" though:

•  The continuation of hostilities preventing favorable action.  The normal way for an occupation to e nd is for the occupying power to withdraw from the occupied territory or be driven out of it. However, the continued presence of foreign troops does not necessarily mean that occupation continues.

•  A transfer of authority to a local government re-establishing the full and free exercise of sovereignty will normally end the state of occupation, if the government agrees to the continued presence of foreign troops on its territory. However, the law of occupation may become applicable again if the situation on the ground changes, that is to say, if the territory again becomes " actually placed under the authority of the hostile army " (Hague Reg, Article 42) – in other words, under the control of foreign troops without the consent of the local authorities.​The ICJ made no reference to the fact that the Armistice Agreement that created the Green Line had terminated and that no Arab state had ever recognized the Green Line as an international boundary, nor had Israel given the line such recognition.  The ICJ Opinion refrained from declaring that Israel’s occupation of the West Bank was illegal.​


Challenger said:


> 2. Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and


*(COMMENT)*

Even if this claim had merit it is a domestic issue.   Arab-Israeli citizens live with greater freedoms and a more economically commercial sound set of freedoms and rights then can be found in any of the adjacent countries.  These freedom sets are unavailable in any other country in the Middle East, a result of more liberal democratic values.​


Challenger said:


> 3. Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN resolution 194."


*(COMMENT)*

UN General Assembly Resolution 194 (III) 11 December 1948, Paragraph 11, which alone addressed the issue of refugees and compensation for those whose property was lost or damaged. DID this resolution  t guarantee an unconditional Right of Return – that is the right of Palestinian Arab refugees to return to Israel?  No, it did not.  First it is a General Assembly Recommendation, and not an order or treaty enforcement measure.   Nor did it specifically mention Arab refugees, thereby indicating that the resolution was not exclusively applying to the Hostile Arab Palestinian, but rather to all refugees; both Jewish and Arab. AND, this non-binding Resolution, along with it base recommended --- "refugees wishing to return to their homes" must meet two important conditions: 

1. That they be willing to live in peace with their neighbors 
2. That the return takes place “at the earliest practicable date”​Again, this was an Arab-Palestinian decision to stand by the solemn obligation made in February 1948, in which they pledged "that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. "Arabs are in duty and honor bound to defend their country to the last man."  AND:

•  that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression.

Even if the GA/RES/194(III) was enforceable, the Hostile Arab Palestinians stated their position in 1948.  It continued to adhere to the Hostile Arab Khartoum Resolution in 1967 (_No peace with Israel, no recognition of Israel, and no negotiations with Israel).  _And then again the Hostile Arab Palestinian amplified their position by creating Terrorist Organization and declaring Jihad.  And then, more recently,  the Hostile Arab Palestinians reiterated that all the territory, formerly under the Mandate (form the River to the Sea) was Arab and that no Arab Lands would be negotiated away.​
There has been only a marginal period in which (during the Oslo Accords) when the Hostile Arab Palestinians were considering a negotiated peace.  But clearly, the Hostile Arab Palestinian refused to negotiate in 1948, 1967, and 1988, --- through to the present.



Challenger said:


> Nothing to do with sympathy, just a desire to force the Zionist colonial regime to, "recognize the Palestinian people’s inalienable right to self-determination" and fully comply with the precepts of international law" not too much to ask?


*(COMMENT)*

Area "C" was negotiated and agreed upon by the Palestinians in 1995.  Since the Arab Palestinians has declared a policy of "no negotiation," then it might be wiser to develp that part in which the Israelis have authority.  As stated AND demonstrated, the Arab Palestinians can exercise their right to self-determination any time they want.  They have don so in the past.  But don't think for a moment that the Host Arab Palestinians can just say some magic words and the Israelis will hand the 18th Ranked nation in the world for Human Development to the extremely poor leadership of a failed state.

Most Respectfully,
R​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Well --- you and I see things differently.  Yes --- your reply comes straight from the "*Introducing the BDS Movement*."  In my experience most criminals assailants profess to be innocent; when people own you money, they swear the checks in the mail; AND, all BSD is for truth, justice and the jihadist way.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is a economic campaign of propaganda for sympathy...
> 
> 
> 
> "These non-violent punitive measures should be maintained until Israel meets its obligation to recognize the Palestinian people’s inalienable right to self-determination and fully complies with the precepts of international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The obligation to recognize the Palestinian people’s "inalienable right to self-determination."
> 
> •  The Hostile Arab Palestinian exercised the "right of Self-determination" in 1950, when as the 50% representation in the Jordanian Parliament, voted to accept Jordanian Citizenship and Annexation.
> 
> •  The Hostile Arab Palestinian exercised their right as the “sole and legitimate representative of the Palestinian people” in the Declaration of Independence.​The Arab Palestinian people have never lost the right and have never been denied the right of self-determination.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> The Hostile Arab Palestinian has delayed the the "ending of the occupation" though:
> 
> •  The continuation of hostilities preventing favorable action.  The normal way for an occupation to e nd is for the occupying power to withdraw from the occupied territory or be driven out of it. However, the continued presence of foreign troops does not necessarily mean that occupation continues.
> 
> •  A transfer of authority to a local government re-establishing the full and free exercise of sovereignty will normally end the state of occupation, if the government agrees to the continued presence of foreign troops on its territory. However, the law of occupation may become applicable again if the situation on the ground changes, that is to say, if the territory again becomes " actually placed under the authority of the hostile army " (Hague Reg, Article 42) – in other words, under the control of foreign troops without the consent of the local authorities.​The ICJ made no reference to the fact that the Armistice Agreement that created the Green Line had terminated and that no Arab state had ever recognized the Green Line as an international boundary, nor had Israel given the line such recognition.  The ICJ Opinion refrained from declaring that Israel’s occupation of the West Bank was illegal.​
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Even if this claim had merit it is a domestic issue. Arab-Israeli citizens live with greater freedoms and a more economically commercial sound set of freedoms and rights then can be found in any of the adjacent countries.  These freedom sets are unavailable in any other country in the Middle East, a result of more liberal democratic values.​
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN resolution 194."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> UN General Assembly Resolution 194 (III) 11 December 1948, Paragraph 11, which alone addressed the issue of refugees and compensation for those whose property was lost or damaged. DID this resolution  t guarantee an unconditional Right of Return – that is the right of Palestinian Arab refugees to return to Israel?  No, it did not.  First it is a General Assembly Recommendation, and not an order or treaty enforcement measure.   Nor did it specifically mention Arab refugees, thereby indicating that the resolution was not exclusively applying to the Hostile Arab Palestinian, but rather to all refugees; both Jewish and Arab. AND, this non-binding Resolution, along with it base recommended --- "refugees wishing to return to their homes" must meet two important conditions:
> 
> 1. That they be willing to live in peace with their neighbors
> 2. That the return takes place “at the earliest practicable date”​Again, this was an Arab-Palestinian decision to stand by the solemn obligation made in February 1948, in which they pledged "that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. "Arabs are in duty and honor bound to defend their country to the last man."  AND:
> 
> •  that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression.
> 
> Even if the GA/RES/194(III) was enforceable, the Hostile Arab Palestinians stated their position in 1948.  It continued to adhere to the Hostile Arab Khartoum Resolution in 1967 (_No peace with Israel, no recognition of Israel, and no negotiations with Israel).  _And then again the Hostile Arab Palestinian amplified their position by creating Terrorist Organization and declaring Jihad.  And then, more recently,  the Hostile Arab Palestinians reiterated that all the territory, formerly under the Mandate (form the River to the Sea) was Arab and that no Arab Lands would be negotiated away.​There has been only a marginal period in which (during the Oslo Accords) when the Hostile Arab Palestinians were considering a negotiated peace.  But clearly, the Hostile Arab Palestinian refused to negotiate in 1948, 1967, and 1988, --- through to the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with sympathy, just a desire to force the Zionist colonial regime to, "recognize the Palestinian people’s inalienable right to self-determination" and fully comply with the precepts of international law" not too much to ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Area "C" was negotiated and agreed upon by the Palestinians in 1995.  Since the Arab Palestinians has declared a policy of "no negotiation," then it might be wiser to develp that part in which the Israelis have authority.  As stated AND demonstrated, the Arab Palestinians can exercise their right to self-determination any time they want.  They have don so in the past.  But don't think for a moment that the Host Arab Palestinians can just say some magic words and the Israelis will hand the 18th Ranked nation in the world for Human Development to the extremely poor leadership of a failed state.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
Click to expand...

Since when do people negotiate their rights?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

The negotiation is a part of a process that happens when there is a conflict or dispute between one two constituents and their rights.

But a "right" of self-determination is not just a about the Arab-Palestinians and what they think they are owed in the Rule-of-Law for the Western civilization; that does not exist in the Arab League.  The Palestinians should know, firsthand, this from their experience relative to Black September and the traitorous Hostile Arab Palestinians who tried to exercise their right of self-determination.  

Remember:  It was George Habash (AKA: al-Hakim), founder of the Popular Front for Liberate Palestine (PFLP) made the promise that "we will turn the Middle East into a hell."  Or when Yasser Arafat, in front of thousands of Palestinians in Amman, promised:  "We will liberate our land."​ 


P F Tinmore said:


> Since when do people negotiate their rights?


*(COMMENT)*

There are few cultures that have suffered more though history from the "tyranny of the majority."   In the case of the Palestinian, the international community (the Allied Powers and Council to the League of Nations) took into consideration the political equality.  The is a distinction made between the value of the rights for the Arab majority  --- as compared to the absolute need and potential loss to the Jewish minority.  Given, at the time of the UN Special Committee for Palestine (UNSCOP) recommendation was made, the lack of care when the Jewish were forced back to the Europe by the Americans and British, during the Holocaust.  

We call this (sometimes) "special circumstance."  Given that Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, Iraq, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia were all Arab League Countries; a small sliver of territory to protect, secure, and preserve the culture. 

The preferred method of international community is to negotiate such territorial disputes.

No specific territory was promised to Arab Palestinians.  There was a recommendation by the UNSCOP that was rejected by the Arab Palestinian.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## fanger

I´m coming to take over your house Roccor, I will only take 60% the other 40% I will call disputed territory, and provide troops to police that area, I May turn a blind eye if some of my tribe take residence in the disputed territory
you can accept my deal or face the consequences


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> I´m coming to take over your house Roccor, I will only take 60% the other 40% I will call disputed territory, and provide troops to police that area, I May turn a blind eye if some of my tribe take residence in the disputed territory
> you can accept my deal or face the consequences


Caution: Don't shoot any rockets in the house.


----------



## RoccoR

fanger,  et al,

Well, this can be explained.



fanger said:


> I´m coming to take over your house Roccor, I will only take 60% the other 40% I will call disputed territory, and provide troops to police that area, I May turn a blind eye if some of my tribe take residence in the disputed territory
> you can accept my deal or face the consequences


*(COMMENT)*

Governments may take private property through their power of "eminent domain" or may regulate it by exercising their Police Power.  There are a variety are subject to eminent domain, such as natural resources, mineral rights and land utilization and title rights. The government takes private property through depending on the power of the state and the legal processes enforce.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## fanger

You can quote all the Laws you have made as to why you can take what was mine, I dont make laws but I do have a knife


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> You can quote all the Laws you have made as to why you can take what was mine, I dont make laws but I do have a knife


That's what the unwashed do in the ME. Don't understand or follow the rules and gets the knife out. Or rockets, truck bombs, suicide belts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The negotiation is a part of a process that happens when there is a conflict or dispute between one two constituents and their rights.
> 
> But a "right" of self-determination is not just a about the Arab-Palestinians and what they think they are owed in the Rule-of-Law for the Western civilization; that does not exist in the Arab League.  The Palestinians should know, firsthand, this from their experience relative to Black September and the traitorous Hostile Arab Palestinians who tried to exercise their right of self-determination.
> 
> Remember:  It was George Habash (AKA: al-Hakim), founder of the Popular Front for Liberate Palestine (PFLP) made the promise that "we will turn the Middle East into a hell."  Or when Yasser Arafat, in front of thousands of Palestinians in Amman, promised:  "We will liberate our land."​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do people negotiate their rights?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are few cultures that have suffered more though history from the "tyranny of the majority."   In the case of the Palestinian, the international community (the Allied Powers and Council to the League of Nations) took into consideration the political equality.  The is a distinction made between the value of the rights for the Arab majority  --- as compared to the absolute need and potential loss to the Jewish minority.  Given, at the time of the UN Special Committee for Palestine (UNSCOP) recommendation was made, the lack of care when the Jewish were forced back to the Europe by the Americans and British, during the Holocaust.
> 
> We call this (sometimes) "special circumstance."  Given that Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, Iraq, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia were all Arab League Countries; a small sliver of territory to protect, secure, and preserve the culture.
> 
> The preferred method of international community is to negotiate such territorial disputes.
> 
> No specific territory was promised to Arab Palestinians.  There was a recommendation by the UNSCOP that was rejected by the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So, Palestinians don't have rights because of special circumstances?


----------



## RoccoR

fanger,  et al,

You do have a dark sense of humor.



fanger said:


> I don't make laws but I do have a knife


*(COMMENT)*

I think that it is very predictable that the Palestinian would immediately jump to weapons and confrontation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

As said before, the Hostile Arab Palestinians were never denied their "rights."



P F Tinmore said:


> So, Palestinians don't have rights because of special circumstances?


*(COMMENT)*

The Hostile Arab Palestinian:

Rejected sovereignty as recommended UNSCOP.
Failed in the bid to take by force that which they were unable to acquire through diplomacy.
Successfully exercised their rights in 1950 in the annexation by Jordan.
Failed in the attempt to take by force the Kingdom of Jordan.
Successful in the Declaration of Independence.​The decisions made by the Allied Powers of the Great War, were based on considerations and a concept greater than strict compliance.  In this case we are looking at a people and culture that are deserving of "Special Consideration."
Example use in Federal Use beyond Criminal Matters:

Sometimes special circumstances can impact a student’s financial aid situation, including certain living arrangements or family situations that may change during your time at Cornell. This may result in the need to clarify your situation with the Office of Financial Aid, or have adjustments made. Explore the links below for further assistance or specifics that might apply to you.​Several Universities use the concept of Special Consideration.  (Examples)
•  Cornell University
•  Duke University
•  Augsburg University​The Jewish people and culture were given special consideration for the need of a safe haven to aid in the preservation and defense of future.

The odd thing about Special Consideration, is that is is a positive attribute.  It is not used to deny and award, but to reconsider the award because of circumstances not normally considered.

*(ONE LAST THING)*

The Palestinians never had or were given the rights to any territory (ever!).  The "right to self-determination"  ( _jus cogens_ rule) does not mean they have some special award of territory.  The "right of Self-determination is all about the formation of a government deriving ‘their just powers from the consent of the governed’ and that ‘whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends.

Restated:  The Government of Israel was formed through the just powers derived from the Jewish People governed.

This is a true today, as it was in 1948, with the Mandate became destructive of its ends, and the Jewish People formed a new government.

There was no power or authority that ever actually deprived the Palestinians their right.  It is because the Palestinians do not understand what the right of self-determination means that the claim arises.

•  *Self-Determination, Oxford Public International Law*
Subject(s):
Secession — Sovereignty — Self-determination — Unification​
Published under the auspices of the Max Planck Foundation for International Peace and the Rule of Law under the direction of Rüdiger Wolfrum.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> As said before, the Hostile Arab Palestinians were never denied their "rights."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Palestinians don't have rights because of special circumstances?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinian:
> 
> Rejected sovereignty as recommended UNSCOP.
> Failed in the bid to take by force that which they were unable to acquire through diplomacy.
> Successfully exercised their rights in 1950 in the annexation by Jordan.
> Failed in the attempt to take by force the Kingdom of Jordan.
> Successful in the Declaration of Independence.​The decisions made by the Allied Powers of the Great War, were based on considerations and a concept greater than strict compliance.  In this case we are looking at a people and culture that are deserving of "Special Consideration."
> Example use in Federal Use beyond Criminal Matters:
> 
> Sometimes special circumstances can impact a student’s financial aid situation, including certain living arrangements or family situations that may change during your time at Cornell. This may result in the need to clarify your situation with the Office of Financial Aid, or have adjustments made. Explore the links below for further assistance or specifics that might apply to you.​Several Universities use the concept of Special Consideration.  (Examples)
> •  Cornell University
> •  Duke University
> •  Augsburg University​The Jewish people and culture were given special consideration for the need of a safe haven to aid in the preservation and defense of future.
> 
> The odd thing about Special Consideration, is that is is a positive attribute.  It is not used to deny and award, but to reconsider the award because of circumstances not normally considered.
> 
> *(ONE LAST THING)*
> 
> The Palestinians never had or were given the rights to any territory (ever!).  The "right to self-determination"  ( _jus cogens_ rule) does not mean they have some special award of territory.  The "right of Self-determination is all about the formation of a government deriving ‘their just powers from the consent of the governed’ and that ‘whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends.
> 
> Restated:  The Government of Israel was formed through the just powers derived from the Jewish People governed.
> 
> This is a true today, as it was in 1948, with the Mandate became destructive of its ends, and the Jewish People formed a new government.
> 
> There was no power or authority that ever actually deprived the Palestinians their right.  It is because the Palestinians do not understand what the right of self-determination means that the claim arises.
> 
> •  *Self-Determination, Oxford Public International Law*
> Subject(s):
> Secession — Sovereignty — Self-determination — Unification​
> Published under the auspices of the Max Planck Foundation for International Peace and the Rule of Law under the direction of Rüdiger Wolfrum.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link.

Oxford Public International Law: Self

This affirms that my positions are correct.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MaryL

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?


Exactly. I watched the vid, by the way. I despise rap music, agree with the message as heavy handed as it was. Israel is no threat to world peace. Islamic wackjobs that produce similar slick videos appealing to kids, do their audience  also recognize the propaganda in the lyrics?


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> Governments may take private property through their power of "eminent domain" or may regulate it by exercising their Police Power.  There are a variety are subject to eminent domain, such as natural resources, mineral rights and land utilization and title rights. The government takes private property through depending on the power of the state and the legal processes enforce.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Eminent domain is illegal in an area under occupation.


----------



## Billo_Really

MaryL said:


> Exactly. I watched the vid, by the way. I despise rap music, agree with the message as heavy handed as it was. Israel is no threat to world peace. Islamic wackjobs that produce similar slick videos appealing to kids, do their audience  also recognize the propaganda in the lyrics?


Israel is in violation of over 100 UN resolutions, that were_ made_ to keep the peace.


----------



## MaryL

WHY  would I want to boycott Israel? How would I go about boycotting Israel, anyway? No more Kosher Pickles?  Wow, No more Hebrew National hotdogs? Islam, Saudi Arabia has BUKU OIL profits, home of Islamic terrorist, funder of terrorism, land of a theistic 13th century kingdom, so MUCH better? Not a peep about Muslim atrocities and outrages and boycotts. Why? Boycott Saudi OIL and also be environmentally friendly and reduce your carbon footprint at the same time. It's a win-win scenario.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

It does nothing of the sort.



P F Tinmore said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Oxford Public International Law: Self
> 
> This affirms that my positions are correct.


*(COMMENT)*

I find a few of your positions imbedded here, but I don't find anything that suggest a right was denied or that territorial sovereignty was taken from Hostile Arab Palestinians that represent a threat to the region.

All this is says is that the Arab Palestinians have the right to attempt sovereignty in territory where they are habitual residents.  That would not be Israel.  And it does not say that the Occupation is illegal, or that the Oslo Accord which granted Israel jurisdiction over Area "C" was illegal.

And, it uses the very same citations that I have been giving you for a couple years now.

Don't try to suggest here, that you have found (or rather I gave you) a source that suggest in any way that the right of self-determination or this source promotes the use of terrorism and violence to achieve what the Hostile Arab Palestinian could not accomplish through the use of peaceful means.  It does not.  It cites the very same references I have cited in suggesting that the violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians.   This violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians believe they have the right and privilege to specifically target civilians, conduct suicide bombing against civilian, hijack civilian airliners, takeover ships at sea, gun-down civilians at will, kidnap and murder civilians, and dozens of other crime that have gone a long way in the establishment of an extensive a past history of psychopathic and criminal behaviors over an extended over a century; past on from generation to generation by the force indoctrination of children.  

You might have a valid argument if the Hostile Arab Palestinians had a lily-white reputation for adopting the principles for International Law and friendly relation --- and actually conducted themselves in that manner.  But that is not the case.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians have used their right of self-determination to establish the most decadent of terrorist supporting nations to ever become a nation on the planet.

So get-off the high horse and look at yourselves in the mirror.  You are the people that declared Jihad and took an oath not to recognize or negotiate with the Israelis.  You are the people that attack the Olympic Village in Munich.  You are the nation of people that pirated a  cruise liner and rolled a crippled American into the sea.  You are the people that that caused an accident by encouraging children to throw stones and killed Israeli citizen Avraham Asher Hasano.  You are the righteous people that killed Israelis and injured fifteen others (all civilians) in a stabbing and shooting attack on a bus in Southern Jerusalem.  You are the Palestinians that injured one woman and her baby, and stabbed two other civilians to death in Jerusalem's Old City.   And the character references just go on and on.  AND you are the Palestinians that set-up firing positions inside a densely populated area to avoid Israeli counter-fires.  And you are the Palestinians that will not remove civilians from operational areas.  All this in violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.

And you are the Hostile Palestinians that day after day attempt to justify the targeting of civilians in their attack against Israelis.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

Billo_Really,  et al,

That would be wrong.  Although that is the "Rule of Thumb."



Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments may take private property through their power of "eminent domain" or may regulate it by exercising their Police Power.  There are a variety are subject to eminent domain, such as natural resources, mineral rights and land utilization and title rights. The government takes private property through depending on the power of the state and the legal processes enforce.
> 
> 
> 
> Eminent domain is illegal in an area under occupation.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Understand that there are three instances in which "Eminent Domain" is valid.

1.  When the action is processed in accordance with the civilian law in force.
2.  In the case of imperative military necessity.
3.  Deny terrorist safe havens.


Art. 46. Family honour and rights, the lives of persons, and private property, as well as religious convictions and practice, must be respected.
Private property cannot be confiscated.

The principal rule (#50) of respect for private property is explicitly set forth in some manuals which are applicable in non-international armed conflicts.  This rule does not, however, establish a specific separate rule outside the prohibition of destruction or seizure except in case of imperative military necessity (see Rule 50) and the prohibition of pillage (see Rule 52). No rule could be identified for non-international armed conflicts which would prohibit, according to international law, the confiscation of private property, nor is there a rule of international law which allows such confiscation. It is expected, however, that this question would be regulated in national legislation.
*The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy
II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism*
We resolve to undertake the following measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks:

To refrain from organizing, instigating, facilitating, participating in, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities and to take appropriate practical measures to ensure that our respective territories are not used for terrorist installations or training camps, or for the preparation or organization of terrorist acts intended to be committed against other States or their citizens.
To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, *deny safe haven and bring to justice*, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts or provides safe havens.
This is an offshoot of the Law and Order clause.


Art. 43. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
When the Jordanians cut all ties with the West Bank, the civilian law mimicked Israeli Law.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

MaryL said:


> WHY  would I want to boycott Israel?


So you won't be complicit in the atrocities Israel commits.

By buying Israeli products or services, you are supporting Israel.  By supporting Israel, you are complicit in the crimes Israel commits.

_To understand why someone would want to boycott  these corporations (like SodaStream, Agrexco, etc), here are a few facts about the occupation:_
_
-The Israeli authorities __have maintained__ their air, land and sea blockade of Gaza, effectively imposing collective punishment on all 1.8m inhabitants.

-Israeli authorities __control__ Palestinian imports and exports.

-They are __building__ illegal Jewish-only settlements in Palestinian territories.

-In 2014, __over__ 2,300 Palestinians were killed by Israeli forces. 39 Israelis were killed._​
_-Palestinian children are __routinely__ tortured and killed in Israeli prisons._​
Boycotting can best be summed up this way...

*Why boycott?*
_
Boycotts enable consumers to:
_
_*1.* Not be complicit in the practices of unethical corporations through supporting them financially.

*2. *Large scale boycotts can stop corporations engaging in unethical practices altogether._​
And finally, although this is just a rumor, I've heard boycotting Israel, makes you more attractive to the opposite sex.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> That would be wrong.  Although that is the "Rule of Thumb."
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments may take private property through their power of "eminent domain" or may regulate it by exercising their Police Power.  There are a variety are subject to eminent domain, such as natural resources, mineral rights and land utilization and title rights. The government takes private property through depending on the power of the state and the legal processes enforce.
> 
> 
> 
> Eminent domain is illegal in an area under occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Understand that there are three instances in which "Eminent Domain" is valid.
> 
> 1.  When the action is processed in accordance with the civilian law in force.
> 2.  In the case of imperative military necessity.
> 3.  Deny terrorist safe havens.
> 
> 
> Art. 46. Family honour and rights, the lives of persons, and private property, as well as religious convictions and practice, must be respected.
> Private property cannot be confiscated.
> 
> The principal rule (#50) of respect for private property is explicitly set forth in some manuals which are applicable in non-international armed conflicts.  This rule does not, however, establish a specific separate rule outside the prohibition of destruction or seizure except in case of imperative military necessity (see Rule 50) and the prohibition of pillage (see Rule 52). No rule could be identified for non-international armed conflicts which would prohibit, according to international law, the confiscation of private property, nor is there a rule of international law which allows such confiscation. It is expected, however, that this question would be regulated in national legislation.
> *The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy*
> *II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism*
> We resolve to undertake the following measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks:
> 
> To refrain from organizing, instigating, facilitating, participating in, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities and to take appropriate practical measures to ensure that our respective territories are not used for terrorist installations or training camps, or for the preparation or organization of terrorist acts intended to be committed against other States or their citizens.
> To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, *deny safe haven and bring to justice*, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts or provides safe havens.
> This is an offshoot of the Law and Order clause.
> 
> 
> Art. 43. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> When the Jordanians cut all ties with the West Bank, the civilian law mimicked Israeli Law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

No it is not wrong.  You cannot have a transfer of ownership in an area under occupation.  Here's the Law of Occupation, which is the governing principle in the OPT.  I've highlighted the ones that show you're off your rocker.


_The duties of the occupying power are spelled out primarily in the 1907 Hague Regulations (arts 42-56) and the Fourth Geneva Convention (GC IV, art. 27-34 and 47-78), as well as in certain provisions of Additional Protocol I and customary international humanitarian law.

Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47) and *protected persons themselves can in no circumstances renounce their rights* (GC IV, art. 8).

The main rules o f the law applicable in case of occupation state that:
_

_*The occupant does not acquire sovereignty over the territory.*_
_*Occupation is only a temporary situation, and the rights of the occupant are limited to the extent of that period.*_
_The occupying power must respect the laws in force in the occupied territory, unless they constitute a threat to its security or an obstacle to the application of the international law of occupation._
_The occupying power must take measures to restore and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety._
_To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the occupying power must ensure sufficient hygiene and public health standards, as well as the provision of food and medical care to the population under occupation._
_The population in occupied territory cannot be forced to enlist in the occupier's armed forces._
_Collective or individual forcible transfers of population from and within the occupied territory are prohibited._
_*Transfers of the civilian population of the occupying power into the occupied territory, regardless whether forcible or voluntary, are prohibited.*_
_*Collective punishment is prohibited.*_
_The taking of hostages is prohibited._
_*Reprisals against protected persons or their property are prohibited.*_
_*The confiscation of private property by the occupant is prohibited.*_
_*The destruction or seizure of enemy property is prohibited*, unless absolutely required by military necessity during the conduct of hostilities._
_Cultural property must be respected._
_People accused of criminal offences shall be provided with proceedings respecting internationally recognized judicial guarantees (for example, *they must be informed of the reason for their arrest, charged with a specific offence* and given a fair trial as quickly as possible)._
_Personnel of the International Red Cross/Red Crescent Movement must be allowed to carry out their humanitarian activities. The ICRC, in particular, *must be given access to all protected persons, wherever they are, whether or not they are deprived of their liberty.*_

Let me say this again, you cannot take possession of any area under occupation.  Period.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> It does nothing of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Oxford Public International Law: Self
> 
> This affirms that my positions are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find a few of your positions imbedded here, but I don't find anything that suggest a right was denied or that territorial sovereignty was taken from Hostile Arab Palestinians that represent a threat to the region.
> 
> All this is says is that the Arab Palestinians have the right to attempt sovereignty in territory where they are habitual residents.  That would not be Israel.  And it does not say that the Occupation is illegal, or that the Oslo Accord which granted Israel jurisdiction over Area "C" was illegal.
> 
> And, it uses the very same citations that I have been giving you for a couple years now.
> 
> Don't try to suggest here, that you have found (or rather I gave you) a source that suggest in any way that the right of self-determination or this source promotes the use of terrorism and violence to achieve what the Hostile Arab Palestinian could not accomplish through the use of peaceful means.  It does not.  It cites the very same references I have cited in suggesting that the violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians.   This violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians believe they have the right and privilege to specifically target civilians, conduct suicide bombing against civilian, hijack civilian airliners, takeover ships at sea, gun-down civilians at will, kidnap and murder civilians, and dozens of other crime that have gone a long way in the establishment of an extensive a past history of psychopathic and criminal behaviors over an extended over a century; past on from generation to generation by the force indoctrination of children.
> 
> You might have a valid argument if the Hostile Arab Palestinians had a lily-white reputation for adopting the principles for International Law and friendly relation --- and actually conducted themselves in that manner.  But that is not the case.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians have used their right of self-determination to establish the most decadent of terrorist supporting nations to ever become a nation on the planet.
> 
> So get-off the high horse and look at yourselves in the mirror.  You are the people that declared Jihad and took an oath not to recognize or negotiate with the Israelis.  You are the people that attack the Olympic Village in Munich.  You are the nation of people that pirated a  cruise liner and rolled a crippled American into the sea.  You are the people that that caused an accident by encouraging children to throw stones and killed Israeli citizen Avraham Asher Hasano.  You are the righteous people that killed Israelis and injured fifteen others (all civilians) in a stabbing and shooting attack on a bus in Southern Jerusalem.  You are the Palestinians that injured one woman and her baby, and stabbed two other civilians to death in Jerusalem's Old City.   And the character references just go on and on.  AND you are the Palestinians that set-up firing positions inside a densely populated area to avoid Israeli counter-fires.  And you are the Palestinians that will not remove civilians from operational areas.  All this in violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> And you are the Hostile Palestinians that day after day attempt to justify the targeting of civilians in their attack against Israelis.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

WOW, that is quite a page of slime there, Rocco. But let's stick to some simple facts.
-----------------------
Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​
Article 30 is of a great significance. It constituted a declaration of existing international law and the standard practice of states. This was despite the absence of a definite international law rule of state succession under which the nationals of predecessor state could _ipso facto_ acquire the nationality of the successor.129 “As a rule, however, States have conferred their nationality on the former nationals of the predecessor State.”130 In practice, almost all peace treaties concluded between the Allies and other states at the end of World War I embodied nationality provisions similar to those of the Treaty of Lausanne. The inhabitants of Palestine, as the successors of this territory, henceforth acquired Palestinian nationality even if there was no treaty with Turkey.131

Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
------------------------
That is the beginning. The Palestinians are the people of the place. Everything that happens from then has to hinge on that fact.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
Click to expand...






 Look at the evidence again as they barely had enough produce to feed their families due to inexpert farming methods. This is why they sold so much of their land to the Jews. The Jews made the desert bloom and turned it around so it produced a surplus, that is what was sold all over the world. To produce a surplus you need to work hard, and the arab muslims found that concept very hard to entertain. From 1967 the land was once again fertile and the arab muslims did the grunt work


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> That would be wrong.  Although that is the "Rule of Thumb."
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments may take private property through their power of "eminent domain" or may regulate it by exercising their Police Power.  There are a variety are subject to eminent domain, such as natural resources, mineral rights and land utilization and title rights. The government takes private property through depending on the power of the state and the legal processes enforce.
> 
> 
> 
> Eminent domain is illegal in an area under occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Understand that there are three instances in which "Eminent Domain" is valid.
> 
> 1.  When the action is processed in accordance with the civilian law in force.
> 2.  In the case of imperative military necessity.
> 3.  Deny terrorist safe havens.
> 
> 
> Art. 46. Family honour and rights, the lives of persons, and private property, as well as religious convictions and practice, must be respected.
> Private property cannot be confiscated.
> 
> The principal rule (#50) of respect for private property is explicitly set forth in some manuals which are applicable in non-international armed conflicts.  This rule does not, however, establish a specific separate rule outside the prohibition of destruction or seizure except in case of imperative military necessity (see Rule 50) and the prohibition of pillage (see Rule 52). No rule could be identified for non-international armed conflicts which would prohibit, according to international law, the confiscation of private property, nor is there a rule of international law which allows such confiscation. It is expected, however, that this question would be regulated in national legislation.
> *The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy*
> *II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism*
> We resolve to undertake the following measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks:
> 
> To refrain from organizing, instigating, facilitating, participating in, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities and to take appropriate practical measures to ensure that our respective territories are not used for terrorist installations or training camps, or for the preparation or organization of terrorist acts intended to be committed against other States or their citizens.
> To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, *deny safe haven and bring to justice*, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts or provides safe havens.
> This is an offshoot of the Law and Order clause.
> 
> 
> Art. 43. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> When the Jordanians cut all ties with the West Bank, the civilian law mimicked Israeli Law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not wrong.  You cannot have a transfer of ownership in an area under occupation.  Here's the Law of Occupation, which is the governing principle in the OPT.  I've highlighted the ones that show you're off your rocker.
> 
> 
> _The duties of the occupying power are spelled out primarily in the 1907 Hague Regulations (arts 42-56) and the Fourth Geneva Convention (GC IV, art. 27-34 and 47-78), as well as in certain provisions of Additional Protocol I and customary international humanitarian law.
> 
> Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47) and *protected persons themselves can in no circumstances renounce their rights* (GC IV, art. 8).
> 
> The main rules o f the law applicable in case of occupation state that:
> _
> 
> _*The occupant does not acquire sovereignty over the territory.*_
> _*Occupation is only a temporary situation, and the rights of the occupant are limited to the extent of that period.*_
> _The occupying power must respect the laws in force in the occupied territory, unless they constitute a threat to its security or an obstacle to the application of the international law of occupation._
> _The occupying power must take measures to restore and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety._
> _To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the occupying power must ensure sufficient hygiene and public health standards, as well as the provision of food and medical care to the population under occupation._
> _The population in occupied territory cannot be forced to enlist in the occupier's armed forces._
> _Collective or individual forcible transfers of population from and within the occupied territory are prohibited._
> _*Transfers of the civilian population of the occupying power into the occupied territory, regardless whether forcible or voluntary, are prohibited.*_
> _*Collective punishment is prohibited.*_
> _The taking of hostages is prohibited._
> _*Reprisals against protected persons or their property are prohibited.*_
> _*The confiscation of private property by the occupant is prohibited.*_
> _*The destruction or seizure of enemy property is prohibited*, unless absolutely required by military necessity during the conduct of hostilities._
> _Cultural property must be respected._
> _People accused of criminal offences shall be provided with proceedings respecting internationally recognized judicial guarantees (for example, *they must be informed of the reason for their arrest, charged with a specific offence* and given a fair trial as quickly as possible)._
> _Personnel of the International Red Cross/Red Crescent Movement must be allowed to carry out their humanitarian activities. The ICRC, in particular, *must be given access to all protected persons, wherever they are, whether or not they are deprived of their liberty.*_
> 
> Let me say this again, you cannot take possession of any area under occupation.  Period.
Click to expand...








 So this means that Jordan and Egypt could not transfer the land to the Palestinians, and have to negotiate a deal with Israel

 Or does this work differently for the Palestinians seeing as it disenfranchises the Jews ?


----------



## RoccoR

Billo Really, et al,

I guess that nothing in your eyes we be justified.



Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> That would be wrong.  Although that is the "Rule of Thumb."
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments may take private property through their power of "eminent domain" or may regulate it by exercising their Police Power.  There are a variety are subject to eminent domain, such as natural resources, mineral rights and land utilization and title rights. The government takes private property through depending on the power of the state and the legal processes enforce.
> 
> 
> 
> Eminent domain is illegal in an area under occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Understand that there are three instances in which "Eminent Domain" is valid.
> 
> 1.  When the action is processed in accordance with the civilian law in force.
> 2.  In the case of imperative military necessity.
> 3.  Deny terrorist safe havens.
> 
> 
> Art. 46. Family honour and rights, the lives of persons, and private property, as well as religious convictions and practice, must be respected.
> Private property cannot be confiscated.
> 
> The principal rule (#50) of respect for private property is explicitly set forth in some manuals which are applicable in non-international armed conflicts.  This rule does not, however, establish a specific separate rule outside the prohibition of destruction or seizure except in case of imperative military necessity (see Rule 50) and the prohibition of pillage (see Rule 52). No rule could be identified for non-international armed conflicts which would prohibit, according to international law, the confiscation of private property, nor is there a rule of international law which allows such confiscation. It is expected, however, that this question would be regulated in national legislation.
> *The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy*
> *II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism*
> We resolve to undertake the following measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks:
> 
> To refrain from organizing, instigating, facilitating, participating in, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities and to take appropriate practical measures to ensure that our respective territories are not used for terrorist installations or training camps, or for the preparation or organization of terrorist acts intended to be committed against other States or their citizens.
> To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, *deny safe haven and bring to justice*, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts or provides safe havens.
> This is an offshoot of the Law and Order clause.
> 
> 
> Art. 43. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> When the Jordanians cut all ties with the West Bank, the civilian law mimicked Israeli Law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not wrong.  You cannot have a transfer of ownership in an area under occupation.  Here's the Law of Occupation, which is the governing principle in the OPT.  I've highlighted the ones that show you're off your rocker.
> 
> 
> _The duties of the occupying power are spelled out primarily in the 1907 Hague Regulations (arts 42-56) and the Fourth Geneva Convention (GC IV, art. 27-34 and 47-78), as well as in certain provisions of Additional Protocol I and customary international humanitarian law.
> 
> Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47) and *protected persons themselves can in no circumstances renounce their rights* (GC IV, art. 8).
> 
> The main rules o f the law applicable in case of occupation state that:
> _
> 
> _*The occupant does not acquire sovereignty over the territory.*_
> _*Occupation is only a temporary situation, and the rights of the occupant are limited to the extent of that period.*_
> _The occupying power must respect the laws in force in the occupied territory, unless they constitute a threat to its security or an obstacle to the application of the international law of occupation._
> _The occupying power must take measures to restore and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety._
> _To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the occupying power must ensure sufficient hygiene and public health standards, as well as the provision of food and medical care to the population under occupation._
> _The population in occupied territory cannot be forced to enlist in the occupier's armed forces._
> _Collective or individual forcible transfers of population from and within the occupied territory are prohibited._
> _*Transfers of the civilian population of the occupying power into the occupied territory, regardless whether forcible or voluntary, are prohibited.*_
> _*Collective punishment is prohibited.*_
> _The taking of hostages is prohibited._
> _*Reprisals against protected persons or their property are prohibited.*_
> _*The confiscation of private property by the occupant is prohibited.*_
> _*The destruction or seizure of enemy property is prohibited*, unless absolutely required by military necessity during the conduct of hostilities._
> _Cultural property must be respected._
> _People accused of criminal offences shall be provided with proceedings respecting internationally recognized judicial guarantees (for example, *they must be informed of the reason for their arrest, charged with a specific offence* and given a fair trial as quickly as possible)._
> _Personnel of the International Red Cross/Red Crescent Movement must be allowed to carry out their humanitarian activities. The ICRC, in particular, *must be given access to all protected persons, wherever they are, whether or not they are deprived of their liberty.*_
> 
> Let me say this again, you cannot take possession of any area under occupation.  Period.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

*Rule 50. The destruction or seizure of the property of an adversary is prohibited, unless required by imperative military necessity.*

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Billo Really, et al,
> 
> I guess that nothing in your eyes we be justified.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> That would be wrong.  Although that is the "Rule of Thumb."
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments may take private property through their power of "eminent domain" or may regulate it by exercising their Police Power.  There are a variety are subject to eminent domain, such as natural resources, mineral rights and land utilization and title rights. The government takes private property through depending on the power of the state and the legal processes enforce.
> 
> 
> 
> Eminent domain is illegal in an area under occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Understand that there are three instances in which "Eminent Domain" is valid.
> 
> 1.  When the action is processed in accordance with the civilian law in force.
> 2.  In the case of imperative military necessity.
> 3.  Deny terrorist safe havens.
> 
> 
> Art. 46. Family honour and rights, the lives of persons, and private property, as well as religious convictions and practice, must be respected.
> Private property cannot be confiscated.
> 
> The principal rule (#50) of respect for private property is explicitly set forth in some manuals which are applicable in non-international armed conflicts.  This rule does not, however, establish a specific separate rule outside the prohibition of destruction or seizure except in case of imperative military necessity (see Rule 50) and the prohibition of pillage (see Rule 52). No rule could be identified for non-international armed conflicts which would prohibit, according to international law, the confiscation of private property, nor is there a rule of international law which allows such confiscation. It is expected, however, that this question would be regulated in national legislation.
> *The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy*
> *II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism*
> We resolve to undertake the following measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks:
> 
> To refrain from organizing, instigating, facilitating, participating in, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities and to take appropriate practical measures to ensure that our respective territories are not used for terrorist installations or training camps, or for the preparation or organization of terrorist acts intended to be committed against other States or their citizens.
> To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, *deny safe haven and bring to justice*, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts or provides safe havens.
> This is an offshoot of the Law and Order clause.
> 
> 
> Art. 43. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> When the Jordanians cut all ties with the West Bank, the civilian law mimicked Israeli Law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not wrong.  You cannot have a transfer of ownership in an area under occupation.  Here's the Law of Occupation, which is the governing principle in the OPT.  I've highlighted the ones that show you're off your rocker.
> 
> 
> _The duties of the occupying power are spelled out primarily in the 1907 Hague Regulations (arts 42-56) and the Fourth Geneva Convention (GC IV, art. 27-34 and 47-78), as well as in certain provisions of Additional Protocol I and customary international humanitarian law.
> 
> Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47) and *protected persons themselves can in no circumstances renounce their rights* (GC IV, art. 8).
> 
> The main rules o f the law applicable in case of occupation state that:
> _
> 
> _*The occupant does not acquire sovereignty over the territory.*_
> _*Occupation is only a temporary situation, and the rights of the occupant are limited to the extent of that period.*_
> _The occupying power must respect the laws in force in the occupied territory, unless they constitute a threat to its security or an obstacle to the application of the international law of occupation._
> _The occupying power must take measures to restore and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety._
> _To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the occupying power must ensure sufficient hygiene and public health standards, as well as the provision of food and medical care to the population under occupation._
> _The population in occupied territory cannot be forced to enlist in the occupier's armed forces._
> _Collective or individual forcible transfers of population from and within the occupied territory are prohibited._
> _*Transfers of the civilian population of the occupying power into the occupied territory, regardless whether forcible or voluntary, are prohibited.*_
> _*Collective punishment is prohibited.*_
> _The taking of hostages is prohibited._
> _*Reprisals against protected persons or their property are prohibited.*_
> _*The confiscation of private property by the occupant is prohibited.*_
> _*The destruction or seizure of enemy property is prohibited*, unless absolutely required by military necessity during the conduct of hostilities._
> _Cultural property must be respected._
> _People accused of criminal offences shall be provided with proceedings respecting internationally recognized judicial guarantees (for example, *they must be informed of the reason for their arrest, charged with a specific offence* and given a fair trial as quickly as possible)._
> _Personnel of the International Red Cross/Red Crescent Movement must be allowed to carry out their humanitarian activities. The ICRC, in particular, *must be given access to all protected persons, wherever they are, whether or not they are deprived of their liberty.*_
> 
> Let me say this again, you cannot take possession of any area under occupation.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *Rule 50. The destruction or seizure of the property of an adversary is prohibited, unless required by imperative military necessity.*
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel shovels that same line of crap on everything. It usually isn't true.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> It does nothing of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Oxford Public International Law: Self
> 
> This affirms that my positions are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find a few of your positions imbedded here, but I don't find anything that suggest a right was denied or that territorial sovereignty was taken from Hostile Arab Palestinians that represent a threat to the region.
> 
> All this is says is that the Arab Palestinians have the right to attempt sovereignty in territory where they are habitual residents.  That would not be Israel.  And it does not say that the Occupation is illegal, or that the Oslo Accord which granted Israel jurisdiction over Area "C" was illegal.
> 
> And, it uses the very same citations that I have been giving you for a couple years now.
> 
> Don't try to suggest here, that you have found (or rather I gave you) a source that suggest in any way that the right of self-determination or this source promotes the use of terrorism and violence to achieve what the Hostile Arab Palestinian could not accomplish through the use of peaceful means.  It does not.  It cites the very same references I have cited in suggesting that the violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians.   This violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians believe they have the right and privilege to specifically target civilians, conduct suicide bombing against civilian, hijack civilian airliners, takeover ships at sea, gun-down civilians at will, kidnap and murder civilians, and dozens of other crime that have gone a long way in the establishment of an extensive a past history of psychopathic and criminal behaviors over an extended over a century; past on from generation to generation by the force indoctrination of children.
> 
> You might have a valid argument if the Hostile Arab Palestinians had a lily-white reputation for adopting the principles for International Law and friendly relation --- and actually conducted themselves in that manner.  But that is not the case.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians have used their right of self-determination to establish the most decadent of terrorist supporting nations to ever become a nation on the planet.
> 
> So get-off the high horse and look at yourselves in the mirror.  You are the people that declared Jihad and took an oath not to recognize or negotiate with the Israelis.  You are the people that attack the Olympic Village in Munich.  You are the nation of people that pirated a  cruise liner and rolled a crippled American into the sea.  You are the people that that caused an accident by encouraging children to throw stones and killed Israeli citizen Avraham Asher Hasano.  You are the righteous people that killed Israelis and injured fifteen others (all civilians) in a stabbing and shooting attack on a bus in Southern Jerusalem.  You are the Palestinians that injured one woman and her baby, and stabbed two other civilians to death in Jerusalem's Old City.   And the character references just go on and on.  AND you are the Palestinians that set-up firing positions inside a densely populated area to avoid Israeli counter-fires.  And you are the Palestinians that will not remove civilians from operational areas.  All this in violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> And you are the Hostile Palestinians that day after day attempt to justify the targeting of civilians in their attack against Israelis.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, that is quite a page of slime there, Rocco. But let's stick to some simple facts.
> -----------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​
> Article 30 is of a great significance. It constituted a declaration of existing international law and the standard practice of states. This was despite the absence of a definite international law rule of state succession under which the nationals of predecessor state could _ipso facto_ acquire the nationality of the successor.129 “As a rule, however, States have conferred their nationality on the former nationals of the predecessor State.”130 In practice, almost all peace treaties concluded between the Allies and other states at the end of World War I embodied nationality provisions similar to those of the Treaty of Lausanne. The inhabitants of Palestine, as the successors of this territory, henceforth acquired Palestinian nationality even if there was no treaty with Turkey.131
> 
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> ------------------------
> That is the beginning. The Palestinians are the people of the place. Everything that happens from then has to hinge on that fact.
Click to expand...







 And which state was the territory transferred to, details of the treaty giving the name of that state. No treaty naming Palestine as such a state is there, but there is a treaty naming the Jewish NATIONal home and trans Jordan.
 Once again you use an islamonazi source that has been proven to LIE, manipulate and alter existing evidence to meet with his POV. He adds terms and names that are not in the original documents and passes them off as facts.

 Read the link again and see this where he admits that Palestine is not mentioned


 ‘Palestine’ was not mentioned in the Treaty of Lausanne, let alone ‘Palestinian nationality.’ However, there was no need to mention these terms because the Treaty provided generic provisions applicable to all territories detached from Turkey, including Palestine.


 See how he manipulates the meaning to an outright LIE


 Then he goes on to try and make it look like Palestine was mentioned by name when it wasn't

 The Treaty of Lausanne regulated Palestinian nationality in a way similar to the one by which nationalities of other mandated territories in the Middle East were fixed. The Iraq Nationality Law defined Iraqi citizens as those Ottoman subjects who were habitually resident in Iraq on 6 August 1924. Likewise, the Trans-Jordan Nationality Law considered all Ottoman subjects habitually resident in Trans-Jordan on 6 August 1924 to be citizens. Inhabitants residing in Syria and Lebanon under the French on 30 August 1924 (the day on which France ratified the Treaty of Lausanne) were deemed as Syrian or Lebanese.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billo Really, et al,
> 
> I guess that nothing in your eyes we be justified.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> That would be wrong.  Although that is the "Rule of Thumb."
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments may take private property through their power of "eminent domain" or may regulate it by exercising their Police Power.  There are a variety are subject to eminent domain, such as natural resources, mineral rights and land utilization and title rights. The government takes private property through depending on the power of the state and the legal processes enforce.
> 
> 
> 
> Eminent domain is illegal in an area under occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Understand that there are three instances in which "Eminent Domain" is valid.
> 
> 1.  When the action is processed in accordance with the civilian law in force.
> 2.  In the case of imperative military necessity.
> 3.  Deny terrorist safe havens.
> 
> 
> Art. 46. Family honour and rights, the lives of persons, and private property, as well as religious convictions and practice, must be respected.
> Private property cannot be confiscated.
> 
> The principal rule (#50) of respect for private property is explicitly set forth in some manuals which are applicable in non-international armed conflicts.  This rule does not, however, establish a specific separate rule outside the prohibition of destruction or seizure except in case of imperative military necessity (see Rule 50) and the prohibition of pillage (see Rule 52). No rule could be identified for non-international armed conflicts which would prohibit, according to international law, the confiscation of private property, nor is there a rule of international law which allows such confiscation. It is expected, however, that this question would be regulated in national legislation.
> *The United Nations Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy*
> *II. Measures to prevent and combat terrorism*
> We resolve to undertake the following measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks:
> 
> To refrain from organizing, instigating, facilitating, participating in, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities and to take appropriate practical measures to ensure that our respective territories are not used for terrorist installations or training camps, or for the preparation or organization of terrorist acts intended to be committed against other States or their citizens.
> To cooperate fully in the fight against terrorism, in accordance with our obligations under international law, in order to find, *deny safe haven and bring to justice*, on the basis of the principle of extradite or prosecute, any person who supports, facilitates, participates or attempts to participate in the financing, planning, preparation or perpetration of terrorist acts or provides safe havens.
> This is an offshoot of the Law and Order clause.
> 
> 
> Art. 43. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
> When the Jordanians cut all ties with the West Bank, the civilian law mimicked Israeli Law.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not wrong.  You cannot have a transfer of ownership in an area under occupation.  Here's the Law of Occupation, which is the governing principle in the OPT.  I've highlighted the ones that show you're off your rocker.
> 
> 
> _The duties of the occupying power are spelled out primarily in the 1907 Hague Regulations (arts 42-56) and the Fourth Geneva Convention (GC IV, art. 27-34 and 47-78), as well as in certain provisions of Additional Protocol I and customary international humanitarian law.
> 
> Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47) and *protected persons themselves can in no circumstances renounce their rights* (GC IV, art. 8).
> 
> The main rules o f the law applicable in case of occupation state that:
> _
> 
> _*The occupant does not acquire sovereignty over the territory.*_
> _*Occupation is only a temporary situation, and the rights of the occupant are limited to the extent of that period.*_
> _The occupying power must respect the laws in force in the occupied territory, unless they constitute a threat to its security or an obstacle to the application of the international law of occupation._
> _The occupying power must take measures to restore and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety._
> _To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the occupying power must ensure sufficient hygiene and public health standards, as well as the provision of food and medical care to the population under occupation._
> _The population in occupied territory cannot be forced to enlist in the occupier's armed forces._
> _Collective or individual forcible transfers of population from and within the occupied territory are prohibited._
> _*Transfers of the civilian population of the occupying power into the occupied territory, regardless whether forcible or voluntary, are prohibited.*_
> _*Collective punishment is prohibited.*_
> _The taking of hostages is prohibited._
> _*Reprisals against protected persons or their property are prohibited.*_
> _*The confiscation of private property by the occupant is prohibited.*_
> _*The destruction or seizure of enemy property is prohibited*, unless absolutely required by military necessity during the conduct of hostilities._
> _Cultural property must be respected._
> _People accused of criminal offences shall be provided with proceedings respecting internationally recognized judicial guarantees (for example, *they must be informed of the reason for their arrest, charged with a specific offence* and given a fair trial as quickly as possible)._
> _Personnel of the International Red Cross/Red Crescent Movement must be allowed to carry out their humanitarian activities. The ICRC, in particular, *must be given access to all protected persons, wherever they are, whether or not they are deprived of their liberty.*_
> 
> Let me say this again, you cannot take possession of any area under occupation.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *Rule 50. The destruction or seizure of the property of an adversary is prohibited, unless required by imperative military necessity.*
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel shovels that same line of crap on everything. It usually isn't true.
Click to expand...







 Says the man who believes the LIES of an inexpert islamonazi propagandist proven to destroy the truth in his acts of Jew hatred


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

No matter how it is explained to you, you still deny it.

The Treaty of Lausanne does not mention Palestine.  As I said earlier in the discussion, Palestine was not a political subdivision at any level within Ottoman/Turk sovereignty.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> It does nothing of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Oxford Public International Law: Self
> 
> This affirms that my positions are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find a few of your positions imbedded here, but I don't find anything that suggest a right was denied or that territorial sovereignty was taken from Hostile Arab Palestinians that represent a threat to the region.
> 
> All this is says is that the Arab Palestinians have the right to attempt sovereignty in territory where they are habitual residents.  That would not be Israel.  And it does not say that the Occupation is illegal, or that the Oslo Accord which granted Israel jurisdiction over Area "C" was illegal.
> 
> And, it uses the very same citations that I have been giving you for a couple years now.
> 
> Don't try to suggest here, that you have found (or rather I gave you) a source that suggest in any way that the right of self-determination or this source promotes the use of terrorism and violence to achieve what the Hostile Arab Palestinian could not accomplish through the use of peaceful means.  It does not.  It cites the very same references I have cited in suggesting that the violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians.   This violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians believe they have the right and privilege to specifically target civilians, conduct suicide bombing against civilian, hijack civilian airliners, takeover ships at sea, gun-down civilians at will, kidnap and murder civilians, and dozens of other crime that have gone a long way in the establishment of an extensive a past history of psychopathic and criminal behaviors over an extended over a century; past on from generation to generation by the force indoctrination of children.
> 
> You might have a valid argument if the Hostile Arab Palestinians had a lily-white reputation for adopting the principles for International Law and friendly relation --- and actually conducted themselves in that manner.  But that is not the case.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians have used their right of self-determination to establish the most decadent of terrorist supporting nations to ever become a nation on the planet.
> 
> So get-off the high horse and look at yourselves in the mirror.  You are the people that declared Jihad and took an oath not to recognize or negotiate with the Israelis.  You are the people that attack the Olympic Village in Munich.  You are the nation of people that pirated a  cruise liner and rolled a crippled American into the sea.  You are the people that that caused an accident by encouraging children to throw stones and killed Israeli citizen Avraham Asher Hasano.  You are the righteous people that killed Israelis and injured fifteen others (all civilians) in a stabbing and shooting attack on a bus in Southern Jerusalem.  You are the Palestinians that injured one woman and her baby, and stabbed two other civilians to death in Jerusalem's Old City.   And the character references just go on and on.  AND you are the Palestinians that set-up firing positions inside a densely populated area to avoid Israeli counter-fires.  And you are the Palestinians that will not remove civilians from operational areas.  All this in violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> And you are the Hostile Palestinians that day after day attempt to justify the targeting of civilians in their attack against Israelis.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, that is quite a page of slime there, Rocco. But let's stick to some simple facts.
> -----------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​
> Article 30 is of a great significance. It constituted a declaration of existing international law and the standard practice of states. This was despite the absence of a definite international law rule of state succession under which the nationals of predecessor state could _ipso facto_ acquire the nationality of the successor.129 “As a rule, however, States have conferred their nationality on the former nationals of the predecessor State.”130 In practice, almost all peace treaties concluded between the Allies and other states at the end of World War I embodied nationality provisions similar to those of the Treaty of Lausanne. The inhabitants of Palestine, as the successors of this territory, henceforth acquired Palestinian nationality even if there was no treaty with Turkey.131
> 
> "Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel"
> ------------------------
> That is the beginning. The Palestinians are the people of the place. Everything that happens from then has to hinge on that fact.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In terms of Article 30, it says:  "nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred."  The territory was transferred under Article 16:  "Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title."  The Mandatory was the Successor Government which the International Court of Justice recognized in several civil law case.

The Allied Powers to which Turkey renounces all rights and title to - assigned the areas surveyed under the Paulet-Newcombe Agreement; known as the Mandate of Palestine.  And the citizenship issue was resoled by the Order in Council and the Citizenship Order.

The pro-Palestinian "Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel" is an excellent research paper.  However it cherry picks only the concepts that give the Hostile Arab Palestinian the best advantage.  It is an opinion.

At the end of the day, in the second decade of the 20th Century, the Allied Powers ruled the day, and their intent was much different then you agenda nearly a century later.

REMEMBER:  In the Treaty of Lausanne, when the Ottoman/Turks renounced their rights and title to the Allied Powers, they also said something very powerful:

EXCERPT ARTICLE 16​*Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title* whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned*.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

Phoenall, Billo_Really,  et al,

It depends on which time frame you are talking about, and which attempt at self-determination you mention



Phoenall said:


> So this means that Jordan and Egypt could not transfer the land to the Palestinians, and have to negotiate a deal with Israel
> 
> Or does this work differently for the Palestinians seeing as it disenfranchises the Jews ?


*(COMMENT)*

I could make a timeline wherein, the Arab-Palestinians attempted to exercise their right to self-determination.  But the outcome was that the Arab Palestinians attempted to establish a permanent relationship with Jordan that failed after an unsuccessful _Coup d'etat_ in Jordan and the development of terrorist safe havens in the West Bank and the emergence of Jihadism.

•  *Peace Treaty, Article 2, Israel-Egypt (1979) without detriment to any existing right or claim by Palestinians:*

The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
•  *Peace Treaty, Article 3, Israel-Jordan (1994) without detriment to any existing right or claim by Palestinians:*

1. The international boundary between Israel and Jordan is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I(a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and co-ordinates specified therein.

2. The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognised international boundary between Israel and Jordan, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
Each change to the territory to which the Arab Palestinian lays claim to, was a direct result of some action that either the Arab Palestinians did or did not do.  Jordan and Egypt never transferred territory to the Arab-Palestinian.  The Treaties are between the Israel and the two States of Egypt and Jordan.  The treaties were negotiated in the absence of Arab-Palestinian participation because it was not a party to the original conflict and the West Bank and Gaza Strip were not really stand-alone countries exercising soveriegn control.  At the time, the Arab-Palestinian were operating under the Khartoum Resolution.

The Khartoum Resolution, which was an extension of the 1948 Arab Higher Committee commitment, essentially drove the Arab-Palestinian into disenfranchisement in any Peace Negotiation.   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> No matter how it is explained to you, you still deny it.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne does not mention Palestine.  As I said earlier in the discussion, Palestine was not a political subdivision at any level within Ottoman/Turk sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> It does nothing of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Oxford Public International Law: Self
> 
> This affirms that my positions are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find a few of your positions imbedded here, but I don't find anything that suggest a right was denied or that territorial sovereignty was taken from Hostile Arab Palestinians that represent a threat to the region.
> 
> All this is says is that the Arab Palestinians have the right to attempt sovereignty in territory where they are habitual residents.  That would not be Israel.  And it does not say that the Occupation is illegal, or that the Oslo Accord which granted Israel jurisdiction over Area "C" was illegal.
> 
> And, it uses the very same citations that I have been giving you for a couple years now.
> 
> Don't try to suggest here, that you have found (or rather I gave you) a source that suggest in any way that the right of self-determination or this source promotes the use of terrorism and violence to achieve what the Hostile Arab Palestinian could not accomplish through the use of peaceful means.  It does not.  It cites the very same references I have cited in suggesting that the violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians.   This violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians believe they have the right and privilege to specifically target civilians, conduct suicide bombing against civilian, hijack civilian airliners, takeover ships at sea, gun-down civilians at will, kidnap and murder civilians, and dozens of other crime that have gone a long way in the establishment of an extensive a past history of psychopathic and criminal behaviors over an extended over a century; past on from generation to generation by the force indoctrination of children.
> 
> You might have a valid argument if the Hostile Arab Palestinians had a lily-white reputation for adopting the principles for International Law and friendly relation --- and actually conducted themselves in that manner.  But that is not the case.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians have used their right of self-determination to establish the most decadent of terrorist supporting nations to ever become a nation on the planet.
> 
> So get-off the high horse and look at yourselves in the mirror.  You are the people that declared Jihad and took an oath not to recognize or negotiate with the Israelis.  You are the people that attack the Olympic Village in Munich.  You are the nation of people that pirated a  cruise liner and rolled a crippled American into the sea.  You are the people that that caused an accident by encouraging children to throw stones and killed Israeli citizen Avraham Asher Hasano.  You are the righteous people that killed Israelis and injured fifteen others (all civilians) in a stabbing and shooting attack on a bus in Southern Jerusalem.  You are the Palestinians that injured one woman and her baby, and stabbed two other civilians to death in Jerusalem's Old City.   And the character references just go on and on.  AND you are the Palestinians that set-up firing positions inside a densely populated area to avoid Israeli counter-fires.  And you are the Palestinians that will not remove civilians from operational areas.  All this in violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> And you are the Hostile Palestinians that day after day attempt to justify the targeting of civilians in their attack against Israelis.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, that is quite a page of slime there, Rocco. But let's stick to some simple facts.
> -----------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​
> Article 30 is of a great significance. It constituted a declaration of existing international law and the standard practice of states. This was despite the absence of a definite international law rule of state succession under which the nationals of predecessor state could _ipso facto_ acquire the nationality of the successor.129 “As a rule, however, States have conferred their nationality on the former nationals of the predecessor State.”130 In practice, almost all peace treaties concluded between the Allies and other states at the end of World War I embodied nationality provisions similar to those of the Treaty of Lausanne. The inhabitants of Palestine, as the successors of this territory, henceforth acquired Palestinian nationality even if there was no treaty with Turkey.131
> 
> "Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel"
> ------------------------
> That is the beginning. The Palestinians are the people of the place. Everything that happens from then has to hinge on that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In terms of Article 30, it says:  "nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred."  The territory was transferred under Article 16:  "Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title."  The Mandatory was the Successor Government which the International Court of Justice recognized in several civil law case.
> 
> The Allied Powers to which Turkey renounces all rights and title to - assigned the areas surveyed under the Paulet-Newcombe Agreement; known as the Mandate of Palestine.  And the citizenship issue was resoled by the Order in Council and the Citizenship Order.
> 
> The pro-Palestinian "Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel" is an excellent research paper.  However it cherry picks only the concepts that give the Hostile Arab Palestinian the best advantage.  It is an opinion.
> 
> At the end of the day, in the second decade of the 20th Century, the Allied Powers ruled the day, and their intent was much different then you agenda nearly a century later.
> 
> REMEMBER:  In the Treaty of Lausanne, when the Ottoman/Turks renounced their rights and title to the Allied Powers, they also said something very powerful:
> 
> EXCERPT ARTICLE 16​*Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title* whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned*.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Treaty of Lausanne does not mention Palestine. As I said earlier in the discussion, Palestine was not a political subdivision at any level within Ottoman/Turk sovereignty.​
Same for all of the new states in the area.

Why the smoke?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Phoenall, Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> It depends on which time frame you are talking about, and which attempt at self-determination you mention
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this means that Jordan and Egypt could not transfer the land to the Palestinians, and have to negotiate a deal with Israel
> 
> Or does this work differently for the Palestinians seeing as it disenfranchises the Jews ?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I could make a timeline wherein, the Arab-Palestinians attempted to exercise their right to self-determination.  But the outcome was that the Arab Palestinians attempted to establish a permanent relationship with Jordan that failed after an unsuccessful _Coup d'etat_ in Jordan and the development of terrorist safe havens in the West Bank and the emergence of Jihadism.
> 
> •  *Peace Treaty, Article 2, Israel-Egypt (1979) without detriment to any existing right or claim by Palestinians:*
> 
> The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> •  *Peace Treaty, Article 3, Israel-Jordan (1994) without detriment to any existing right or claim by Palestinians:*
> 
> 1. The international boundary between Israel and Jordan is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I(a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and co-ordinates specified therein.
> 
> 2. The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognised international boundary between Israel and Jordan, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
> Each change to the territory to which the Arab Palestinian lays claim to, was a direct result of some action that either the Arab Palestinians did or did not do.  Jordan and Egypt never transferred territory to the Arab-Palestinian.  The Treaties are between the Israel and the two States of Egypt and Jordan.  The treaties were negotiated in the absence of Arab-Palestinian participation because it was not a party to the original conflict and the West Bank and Gaza Strip were not really stand-alone countries exercising soveriegn control.  At the time, the Arab-Palestinian were operating under the Khartoum Resolution.
> 
> The Khartoum Resolution, which was an extension of the 1948 Arab Higher Committee commitment, essentially drove the Arab-Palestinian into disenfranchisement in any Peace Negotiation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Each change to the territory to which the Arab Palestinian lays claim to,...​
Whatever happened to the right to territorial integrity?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, I generally let you go, on misstating this as a "right;" it actually is not a "right."  It is a "prohibition."



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> •   Each change to the territory to which the Arab Palestinian lays claim to,...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to the right to territorial integrity?
Click to expand...

*(REFERENCE)*

4. All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​*(COMMENT)*

Chapter 1 Article 2(4) prohibits other members from taking forceful action against another member.  You cannot have territorial integrity if you don't have sovereignty over a defined territory. 

Article 16 does not grant any territory to the Arab Palestinian, the Ottoman/Turks renounces all rights and title to the territory and agrees that the future of these territory being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.

The Arab Palestinians did not have any internationally agreed upon government until 1988, over the territories known as the occupied Palestinian territories.  So the Palestinians did not have any territory subject to the protections under Article 2(4).  Basically:  You cannot protect something you do not have.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, I generally let you go, on misstating this as a "right;" it actually is not a "right."  It is a "prohibition."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> •   Each change to the territory to which the Arab Palestinian lays claim to,...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to the right to territorial integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> 4. All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> Chapter 1 Article 2(4) prohibits other members from taking forceful action against another member.  You cannot have territorial integrity if you don't have sovereignty over a defined territory.
> 
> Article 16 does not grant any territory to the Arab Palestinian, the Ottoman/Turks renounces all rights and title to the territory and agrees that the future of these territory being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians did not have any internationally agreed upon government until 1988, over the territories known as the occupied Palestinian territories.  So the Palestinians did not have any territory subject to the protections under Article 2(4).  Basically:  You cannot protect something you do not have.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You cannot have territorial integrity if you don't have sovereignty over a defined territory.​
What happened to the right to independence and sovereignty?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore, et al,

What about them?



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot have territorial integrity if you don't have sovereignty over a defined territory.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the right to independence and sovereignty?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Did not the Arab-Palestinian exercise these rights. 

What did they do in April 1950?
What did they do in November 1988?
The Arab-Palestinians tried to usurp and already established government; not once but --- twice.  

No one denied the Arab Palestinian their rights.  But, the Arab-Palestinian claim of a "RIGHT" may not be used to trump the Israeli "RIGHT" to maintain their sovereignty.

The Arab-Palestinian cannot claim sovereignty over a territory that has been under Israeli Sovereignty for seven decades.  The fact that the Arab-Palestinians are still fighting over the 1948/49 War of Independence for Israel demonstrates who the aggressor is.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> What about them?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot have territorial integrity if you don't have sovereignty over a defined territory.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the right to independence and sovereignty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Did not the Arab-Palestinian exercise these rights.
> 
> What did they do in April 1950?
> What did they do in November 1988?
> The Arab-Palestinians tried to usurp and already established government; not once but --- twice.
> 
> No one denied the Arab Palestinian their rights.  But, the Arab-Palestinian claim of a "RIGHT" may not be used to trump the Israeli "RIGHT" to maintain their sovereignty.
> 
> The Arab-Palestinian cannot claim sovereignty over a territory that has been under Israeli Sovereignty for seven decades.  The fact that the Arab-Palestinians are still fighting over the 1948/49 War of Independence for Israel demonstrates who the aggressor is.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Arab-Palestinian cannot claim sovereignty over a territory that has been under Israeli Sovereignty for seven decades.​
What territory? When did Israel legally acquire any territory?


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> *Rule 50. The destruction or seizure of the property of an adversary is prohibited, unless required by imperative military necessity.*
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


And if said seizure was done due to military necessity, it must be relinquished upon cessation of hostilities. Rule 50 does lot allow transfer of ownership.

BTW, I'd like to see you explain why collectively punishing 1.5 million people for the last 9 years, is of military necessity.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

You asked this many times before.  You think it is some sort of a real estate deal, with deed to the land.   And you think that some form of authority award gives the Arab-Palestinians some special right to the territory which the Ottoman/Turks relinquished title and rights to the Allied Powers.

This is a pipe dream.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> What about them?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot have territorial integrity if you don't have sovereignty over a defined territory.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the right to independence and sovereignty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Did not the Arab-Palestinian exercise these rights.
> 
> What did they do in April 1950?
> What did they do in November 1988?
> The Arab-Palestinians tried to usurp and already established government; not once but --- twice.
> 
> No one denied the Arab Palestinian their rights.  But, the Arab-Palestinian claim of a "RIGHT" may not be used to trump the Israeli "RIGHT" to maintain their sovereignty.
> 
> The Arab-Palestinian cannot claim sovereignty over a territory that has been under Israeli Sovereignty for seven decades.  The fact that the Arab-Palestinians are still fighting over the 1948/49 War of Independence for Israel demonstrates who the aggressor is.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab-Palestinian cannot claim sovereignty over a territory that has been under Israeli Sovereignty for seven decades.​
> What territory? When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Just as the Arab-Palestinians had the "right of self-determination;" so it is that in 1947 and 1948, the Jewish had the very same very same right to self-determination.  The UN Special Committee for Palestine was given the job of reviewing the options and make recommendations to the General Assembly.  The recommendation adopted by the General Assembly was Resolution 181(II).  The General Assembly established the "Steps Preparatory to Independence;" which the Jewish People (Provisional Government) accomplished their obligation.  

In February 1948, the Arab-Palestinians through the Arab High Committee reject the offer to participate, dissatisfied with the recommendation adopted by the General Assembly.   The Arab-Palestinians assumed the hostile political position that the Arabs of Palestine would NOT recognize the Balfour Declaration, the Mandate of Palestine, Resolution 181(II), or any adopted guidance arising or derived therefrom.  The Hostile Arab-Palestinians further assume the position that the establishment of a Jewish State in Arab territory would be considered an act of aggression.  The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.

The Jewish Provisional Government, in coordination with the UN Palestine Commission, the Successor Government, exercised their right of self-determination on mid-night 14/15 May 1948; establishing the State of Israel.  The Arab League launched a multi-national attack, crossing their borders into Israel.  by 1949, four Armistice Arrangements were agreed upon by the four border nations _(Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt)_.

That is the thumbnail view.

Since the Israeli War of Independence, the Arab-Palestinians, sometimes in conjunction with Arab League members, have continuously attempted to achieve through the use of force and violence, that which they could not achieve by other diplomatic means.  They have attempted to justify the Olympic Massacre, numerous suicide bombings, targeted attacks on civilian in civilian venues, kidnapping and murders, with several airline hijackings as the necessary means to achieve there political goals.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You asked this many times before.  You think it is some sort of a real estate deal, with deed to the land.   And you think that some form of authority award gives the Arab-Palestinians some special right to the territory which the Ottoman/Turks relinquished title and rights to the Allied Powers.
> 
> This is a pipe dream.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> What about them?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot have territorial integrity if you don't have sovereignty over a defined territory.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the right to independence and sovereignty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Did not the Arab-Palestinian exercise these rights.
> 
> What did they do in April 1950?
> What did they do in November 1988?
> The Arab-Palestinians tried to usurp and already established government; not once but --- twice.
> 
> No one denied the Arab Palestinian their rights.  But, the Arab-Palestinian claim of a "RIGHT" may not be used to trump the Israeli "RIGHT" to maintain their sovereignty.
> 
> The Arab-Palestinian cannot claim sovereignty over a territory that has been under Israeli Sovereignty for seven decades.  The fact that the Arab-Palestinians are still fighting over the 1948/49 War of Independence for Israel demonstrates who the aggressor is.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab-Palestinian cannot claim sovereignty over a territory that has been under Israeli Sovereignty for seven decades.​
> What territory? When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the Arab-Palestinians had the "right of self-determination;" so it is that in 1947 and 1948, the Jewish had the very same very same right to self-determination.  The UN Special Committee for Palestine was given the job of reviewing the options and make recommendations to the General Assembly.  The recommendation adopted by the General Assembly was Resolution 181(II).  The General Assembly established the "Steps Preparatory to Independence;" which the Jewish People (Provisional Government) accomplished their obligation.
> 
> In February 1948, the Arab-Palestinians through the Arab High Committee reject the offer to participate, dissatisfied with the recommendation adopted by the General Assembly.   The Arab-Palestinians assumed the hostile political position that the Arabs of Palestine would NOT recognize the Balfour Declaration, the Mandate of Palestine, Resolution 181(II), or any adopted guidance arising or derived therefrom.  The Hostile Arab-Palestinians further assume the position that the establishment of a Jewish State in Arab territory would be considered an act of aggression.  The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.
> 
> The Jewish Provisional Government, in coordination with the UN Palestine Commission, the Successor Government, exercised their right of self-determination on mid-night 14/15 May 1948; establishing the State of Israel.  The Arab League launched a multi-national attack, crossing their borders into Israel.  by 1949, four Armistice Arrangements were agreed upon by the four border nations _(Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt)_.
> 
> That is the thumbnail view.
> 
> Since the Israeli War of Independence, the Arab-Palestinians, sometimes in conjunction with Arab League members, have continuously attempted to achieve through the use of force and violence, that which they could not achieve by other diplomatic means.  They have attempted to justify the Olympic Massacre, numerous suicide bombings, targeted attacks on civilian in civilian venues, kidnapping and murders, with several airline hijackings as the necessary means to achieve there political goals.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Just as the Arab-Palestinians had the "right of self-determination;" so it is that in 1947 and 1948, the Jewish had the very same very same right to self-determination.​
The Palestinians have their right to self determination in Palestine.

Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You asked this many times before.  You think it is some sort of a real estate deal, with deed to the land.   And you think that some form of authority award gives the Arab-Palestinians some special right to the territory which the Ottoman/Turks relinquished title and rights to the Allied Powers.
> 
> This is a pipe dream.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> What about them?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot have territorial integrity if you don't have sovereignty over a defined territory.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the right to independence and sovereignty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Did not the Arab-Palestinian exercise these rights.
> 
> What did they do in April 1950?
> What did they do in November 1988?
> The Arab-Palestinians tried to usurp and already established government; not once but --- twice.
> 
> No one denied the Arab Palestinian their rights.  But, the Arab-Palestinian claim of a "RIGHT" may not be used to trump the Israeli "RIGHT" to maintain their sovereignty.
> 
> The Arab-Palestinian cannot claim sovereignty over a territory that has been under Israeli Sovereignty for seven decades.  The fact that the Arab-Palestinians are still fighting over the 1948/49 War of Independence for Israel demonstrates who the aggressor is.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab-Palestinian cannot claim sovereignty over a territory that has been under Israeli Sovereignty for seven decades.​
> What territory? When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the Arab-Palestinians had the "right of self-determination;" so it is that in 1947 and 1948, the Jewish had the very same very same right to self-determination.  The UN Special Committee for Palestine was given the job of reviewing the options and make recommendations to the General Assembly.  The recommendation adopted by the General Assembly was Resolution 181(II).  The General Assembly established the "Steps Preparatory to Independence;" which the Jewish People (Provisional Government) accomplished their obligation.
> 
> In February 1948, the Arab-Palestinians through the Arab High Committee reject the offer to participate, dissatisfied with the recommendation adopted by the General Assembly.   The Arab-Palestinians assumed the hostile political position that the Arabs of Palestine would NOT recognize the Balfour Declaration, the Mandate of Palestine, Resolution 181(II), or any adopted guidance arising or derived therefrom.  The Hostile Arab-Palestinians further assume the position that the establishment of a Jewish State in Arab territory would be considered an act of aggression.  The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.
> 
> The Jewish Provisional Government, in coordination with the UN Palestine Commission, the Successor Government, exercised their right of self-determination on mid-night 14/15 May 1948; establishing the State of Israel.  The Arab League launched a multi-national attack, crossing their borders into Israel.  by 1949, four Armistice Arrangements were agreed upon by the four border nations _(Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt)_.
> 
> That is the thumbnail view.
> 
> Since the Israeli War of Independence, the Arab-Palestinians, sometimes in conjunction with Arab League members, have continuously attempted to achieve through the use of force and violence, that which they could not achieve by other diplomatic means.  They have attempted to justify the Olympic Massacre, numerous suicide bombings, targeted attacks on civilian in civilian venues, kidnapping and murders, with several airline hijackings as the necessary means to achieve there political goals.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.​
The Palestinians have the right to territorial integrity. They had every right to reject the partition of Palestine.


----------



## RoccoR

Billo_Really,  et al,

Well I don't think the Israelis have much to worry about.  In the las seven decades, there has not been a single month in which the Hostile Arab-Palestinian did not launch an attack on civilian targets.



Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rule 50. The destruction or seizure of the property of an adversary is prohibited, unless required by imperative military necessity.*
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> And if said seizure was done due to military necessity, it must be relinquished upon cessation of hostilities. Rule 50 does lot allow transfer of ownership.
> 
> BTW, I'd like to see you explain why collectively punishing 1.5 million people for the last 9 years, is of military necessity.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I don't think you have a clue as to what the intent was in the description of "collective punishment."

Collective punishment is a form of retaliation whereby a suspected perpetrator's family members, friends, acquaintances, sect, neighbors or entire ethnic group is targeted. The punished group may often have no direct association with the other individuals or groups, or direct control over their actions.

It is not a "collective punishment" if it was executed as a countermeasure in response to an announced criminal activity; demonstrative as part of a pattern of hostile criminal behaviors.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?



Well, where does any people have the right to self-determination?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

You are playing this tone again by changing the names and trying to make an associate that is not there.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the Arab-Palestinians had the "right of self-determination;" so it is that in 1947 and 1948, the Jewish had the very same very same right to self-determination.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The Palestinians have their right to self determination in Palestine.
> 
> Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

First-off:  In May 1948, Palestine was not a self-governing entity; but the territory to which the Mandate applied.

Second:  The Jewish followed the guidance of the UN Palestine Commission and the complete the Steps Preparatory to Independence.  

Third:  The Arab-Palestinians reject the option to participate.

The Jewish had the territory outlined in the Partition Plan. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are playing this tone again by changing the names and trying to make an associate that is not there.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the Arab-Palestinians had the "right of self-determination;" so it is that in 1947 and 1948, the Jewish had the very same very same right to self-determination.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The Palestinians have their right to self determination in Palestine.
> 
> Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First-off:  In May 1948, Palestine was not a self-governing entity; but the territory to which the Mandate applied.
> 
> Second:  The Jewish followed the guidance of the UN Palestine Commission and the complete the Steps Preparatory to Independence.
> 
> Third:  The Arab-Palestinians reject the option to participate.
> 
> The Jewish had the territory outlined in the Partition Plan.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The people in non self governing territories have rights.

The Security Council failed to implement the partition plan. There was no partition territory.

Why do you keep bringing this up?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where does any people have the right to self-determination?
Click to expand...

Within their own defined territory.

The Palestinians have the right to self determination in Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where does any people have the right to self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Within their own defined territory.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to self determination in Palestine.
Click to expand...


What if there is no defined territory?  Who gets to define the territory?

What if there are two groups of people seeking self-determination in the territory -- two distinct groups of "Palestinians" (or three or four)?  Does only one of the groups actually get self-determination?  Are they compelled to create a joint State?  Or can they separate?  

Or does only one of them end up with the ultimate "rights"?  If so, which one?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where does any people have the right to self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Within their own defined territory.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to self determination in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if there is no defined territory?  Who gets to define the territory?
> 
> What if there are two groups of people seeking self-determination in the territory -- two distinct groups of "Palestinians" (or three or four)?  Does only one of the groups actually get self-determination?  Are they compelled to create a joint State?  Or can they separate?
> 
> Or does only one of them end up with the ultimate "rights"?  If so, which one?
Click to expand...

*Article 1*
The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:

a.
a permanent population;

*b. *
*a defined territory;*

c.
government; and

d.
capacity to enter into relations with the other states.

Montevideo Convention on the Rights and Duties of States - The Faculty of Law

It is interesting that Israel has never had any defined territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where does any people have the right to self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Within their own defined territory.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to self determination in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if there is no defined territory?  Who gets to define the territory?
> 
> What if there are two groups of people seeking self-determination in the territory -- two distinct groups of "Palestinians" (or three or four)?  Does only one of the groups actually get self-determination?  Are they compelled to create a joint State?  Or can they separate?
> 
> Or does only one of them end up with the ultimate "rights"?  If so, which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Article 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> a.
> a permanent population;
> 
> *b. *
> *a defined territory;*
> 
> c.
> government; and
> 
> d.
> capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> Montevideo Convention on the Rights and Duties of States - The Faculty of Law
> 
> It is interesting that Israel has never had any defined territory.
Click to expand...


Islamist ideology as delineated in the Hamas Charter would contradict your whining about "International Law". It seems you care nothing about what you cut and pasted except to use it as a bloody truncheon to advance islamo-fascist ideals.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> No matter how it is explained to you, you still deny it.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne does not mention Palestine.  As I said earlier in the discussion, Palestine was not a political subdivision at any level within Ottoman/Turk sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> It does nothing of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Oxford Public International Law: Self
> 
> This affirms that my positions are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find a few of your positions imbedded here, but I don't find anything that suggest a right was denied or that territorial sovereignty was taken from Hostile Arab Palestinians that represent a threat to the region.
> 
> All this is says is that the Arab Palestinians have the right to attempt sovereignty in territory where they are habitual residents.  That would not be Israel.  And it does not say that the Occupation is illegal, or that the Oslo Accord which granted Israel jurisdiction over Area "C" was illegal.
> 
> And, it uses the very same citations that I have been giving you for a couple years now.
> 
> Don't try to suggest here, that you have found (or rather I gave you) a source that suggest in any way that the right of self-determination or this source promotes the use of terrorism and violence to achieve what the Hostile Arab Palestinian could not accomplish through the use of peaceful means.  It does not.  It cites the very same references I have cited in suggesting that the violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians.   This violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians believe they have the right and privilege to specifically target civilians, conduct suicide bombing against civilian, hijack civilian airliners, takeover ships at sea, gun-down civilians at will, kidnap and murder civilians, and dozens of other crime that have gone a long way in the establishment of an extensive a past history of psychopathic and criminal behaviors over an extended over a century; past on from generation to generation by the force indoctrination of children.
> 
> You might have a valid argument if the Hostile Arab Palestinians had a lily-white reputation for adopting the principles for International Law and friendly relation --- and actually conducted themselves in that manner.  But that is not the case.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians have used their right of self-determination to establish the most decadent of terrorist supporting nations to ever become a nation on the planet.
> 
> So get-off the high horse and look at yourselves in the mirror.  You are the people that declared Jihad and took an oath not to recognize or negotiate with the Israelis.  You are the people that attack the Olympic Village in Munich.  You are the nation of people that pirated a  cruise liner and rolled a crippled American into the sea.  You are the people that that caused an accident by encouraging children to throw stones and killed Israeli citizen Avraham Asher Hasano.  You are the righteous people that killed Israelis and injured fifteen others (all civilians) in a stabbing and shooting attack on a bus in Southern Jerusalem.  You are the Palestinians that injured one woman and her baby, and stabbed two other civilians to death in Jerusalem's Old City.   And the character references just go on and on.  AND you are the Palestinians that set-up firing positions inside a densely populated area to avoid Israeli counter-fires.  And you are the Palestinians that will not remove civilians from operational areas.  All this in violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> And you are the Hostile Palestinians that day after day attempt to justify the targeting of civilians in their attack against Israelis.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, that is quite a page of slime there, Rocco. But let's stick to some simple facts.
> -----------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​
> Article 30 is of a great significance. It constituted a declaration of existing international law and the standard practice of states. This was despite the absence of a definite international law rule of state succession under which the nationals of predecessor state could _ipso facto_ acquire the nationality of the successor.129 “As a rule, however, States have conferred their nationality on the former nationals of the predecessor State.”130 In practice, almost all peace treaties concluded between the Allies and other states at the end of World War I embodied nationality provisions similar to those of the Treaty of Lausanne. The inhabitants of Palestine, as the successors of this territory, henceforth acquired Palestinian nationality even if there was no treaty with Turkey.131
> 
> "Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel"
> ------------------------
> That is the beginning. The Palestinians are the people of the place. Everything that happens from then has to hinge on that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In terms of Article 30, it says:  "nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred."  The territory was transferred under Article 16:  "Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title."  The Mandatory was the Successor Government which the International Court of Justice recognized in several civil law case.
> 
> The Allied Powers to which Turkey renounces all rights and title to - assigned the areas surveyed under the Paulet-Newcombe Agreement; known as the Mandate of Palestine.  And the citizenship issue was resoled by the Order in Council and the Citizenship Order.
> 
> The pro-Palestinian "Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel" is an excellent research paper.  However it cherry picks only the concepts that give the Hostile Arab Palestinian the best advantage.  It is an opinion.
> 
> At the end of the day, in the second decade of the 20th Century, the Allied Powers ruled the day, and their intent was much different then you agenda nearly a century later.
> 
> REMEMBER:  In the Treaty of Lausanne, when the Ottoman/Turks renounced their rights and title to the Allied Powers, they also said something very powerful:
> 
> EXCERPT ARTICLE 16​*Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title* whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned*.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne does not mention Palestine. As I said earlier in the discussion, Palestine was not a political subdivision at any level within Ottoman/Turk sovereignty.​
> Same for all of the new states in the area.
> 
> Why the smoke?
Click to expand...





 They are mentioned by name is what makes them different, and they are political sub division of the Ottoman empire.  The only sub sub division was Palestine that did not exist.    You are the one creating all the smoke because you are unable to handle the truth


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall, Billo_Really,  et al,
> 
> It depends on which time frame you are talking about, and which attempt at self-determination you mention
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this means that Jordan and Egypt could not transfer the land to the Palestinians, and have to negotiate a deal with Israel
> 
> Or does this work differently for the Palestinians seeing as it disenfranchises the Jews ?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I could make a timeline wherein, the Arab-Palestinians attempted to exercise their right to self-determination.  But the outcome was that the Arab Palestinians attempted to establish a permanent relationship with Jordan that failed after an unsuccessful _Coup d'etat_ in Jordan and the development of terrorist safe havens in the West Bank and the emergence of Jihadism.
> 
> •  *Peace Treaty, Article 2, Israel-Egypt (1979) without detriment to any existing right or claim by Palestinians:*
> 
> The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> •  *Peace Treaty, Article 3, Israel-Jordan (1994) without detriment to any existing right or claim by Palestinians:*
> 
> 1. The international boundary between Israel and Jordan is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I(a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and co-ordinates specified therein.
> 
> 2. The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognised international boundary between Israel and Jordan, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
> Each change to the territory to which the Arab Palestinian lays claim to, was a direct result of some action that either the Arab Palestinians did or did not do.  Jordan and Egypt never transferred territory to the Arab-Palestinian.  The Treaties are between the Israel and the two States of Egypt and Jordan.  The treaties were negotiated in the absence of Arab-Palestinian participation because it was not a party to the original conflict and the West Bank and Gaza Strip were not really stand-alone countries exercising soveriegn control.  At the time, the Arab-Palestinian were operating under the Khartoum Resolution.
> 
> The Khartoum Resolution, which was an extension of the 1948 Arab Higher Committee commitment, essentially drove the Arab-Palestinian into disenfranchisement in any Peace Negotiation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each change to the territory to which the Arab Palestinian lays claim to,...​
> Whatever happened to the right to territorial integrity?
Click to expand...






 When did it become an article of faith, and in what treaty did it pass into international law. Anything before that date is not covered and you are blowing smoke again


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, I generally let you go, on misstating this as a "right;" it actually is not a "right."  It is a "prohibition."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> •   Each change to the territory to which the Arab Palestinian lays claim to,...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to the right to territorial integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> 4. All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> Chapter 1 Article 2(4) prohibits other members from taking forceful action against another member.  You cannot have territorial integrity if you don't have sovereignty over a defined territory.
> 
> Article 16 does not grant any territory to the Arab Palestinian, the Ottoman/Turks renounces all rights and title to the territory and agrees that the future of these territory being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians did not have any internationally agreed upon government until 1988, over the territories known as the occupied Palestinian territories.  So the Palestinians did not have any territory subject to the protections under Article 2(4).  Basically:  You cannot protect something you do not have.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot have territorial integrity if you don't have sovereignty over a defined territory.​
> What happened to the right to independence and sovereignty?
Click to expand...







 When did it become a right, and under which treaty was it introduced. Anything before that sate is not covered aqnd you are just blowing smoke


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where does any people have the right to self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Within their own defined territory.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to self determination in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if there is no defined territory?  Who gets to define the territory?
> 
> What if there are two groups of people seeking self-determination in the territory -- two distinct groups of "Palestinians" (or three or four)?  Does only one of the groups actually get self-determination?  Are they compelled to create a joint State?  Or can they separate?
> 
> Or does only one of them end up with the ultimate "rights"?  If so, which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Article 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> a.
> a permanent population;
> 
> *b. *
> *a defined territory;*
> 
> c.
> government; and
> 
> d.
> capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> Montevideo Convention on the Rights and Duties of States - The Faculty of Law
> 
> It is interesting that Israel has never had any defined territory.
Click to expand...






Strange that their territory was defined in 1923 as part of the mandate of Palestine. And since when has Israel been a part of the USA, which your link applies to.


 See again you blow smoke rather than produce evidence that matters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where does any people have the right to self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Within their own defined territory.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to self determination in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if there is no defined territory?  Who gets to define the territory?
> 
> What if there are two groups of people seeking self-determination in the territory -- two distinct groups of "Palestinians" (or three or four)?  Does only one of the groups actually get self-determination?  Are they compelled to create a joint State?  Or can they separate?
> 
> Or does only one of them end up with the ultimate "rights"?  If so, which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Article 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> a.
> a permanent population;
> 
> *b. *
> *a defined territory;*
> 
> c.
> government; and
> 
> d.
> capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> Montevideo Convention on the Rights and Duties of States - The Faculty of Law
> 
> It is interesting that Israel has never had any defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that their territory was defined in 1923 as part of the mandate of Palestine. And since when has Israel been a part of the USA, which your link applies to.
> 
> 
> See again you blow smoke rather than produce evidence that matters.
Click to expand...

The Mandate was not a place. It was a temporarily assigned administration. It had no land or borders of its own.

Your statement is false.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> No matter how it is explained to you, you still deny it.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne does not mention Palestine.  As I said earlier in the discussion, Palestine was not a political subdivision at any level within Ottoman/Turk sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> It does nothing of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Oxford Public International Law: Self
> 
> This affirms that my positions are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find a few of your positions imbedded here, but I don't find anything that suggest a right was denied or that territorial sovereignty was taken from Hostile Arab Palestinians that represent a threat to the region.
> 
> All this is says is that the Arab Palestinians have the right to attempt sovereignty in territory where they are habitual residents.  That would not be Israel.  And it does not say that the Occupation is illegal, or that the Oslo Accord which granted Israel jurisdiction over Area "C" was illegal.
> 
> And, it uses the very same citations that I have been giving you for a couple years now.
> 
> Don't try to suggest here, that you have found (or rather I gave you) a source that suggest in any way that the right of self-determination or this source promotes the use of terrorism and violence to achieve what the Hostile Arab Palestinian could not accomplish through the use of peaceful means.  It does not.  It cites the very same references I have cited in suggesting that the violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians.   This violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians believe they have the right and privilege to specifically target civilians, conduct suicide bombing against civilian, hijack civilian airliners, takeover ships at sea, gun-down civilians at will, kidnap and murder civilians, and dozens of other crime that have gone a long way in the establishment of an extensive a past history of psychopathic and criminal behaviors over an extended over a century; past on from generation to generation by the force indoctrination of children.
> 
> You might have a valid argument if the Hostile Arab Palestinians had a lily-white reputation for adopting the principles for International Law and friendly relation --- and actually conducted themselves in that manner.  But that is not the case.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians have used their right of self-determination to establish the most decadent of terrorist supporting nations to ever become a nation on the planet.
> 
> So get-off the high horse and look at yourselves in the mirror.  You are the people that declared Jihad and took an oath not to recognize or negotiate with the Israelis.  You are the people that attack the Olympic Village in Munich.  You are the nation of people that pirated a  cruise liner and rolled a crippled American into the sea.  You are the people that that caused an accident by encouraging children to throw stones and killed Israeli citizen Avraham Asher Hasano.  You are the righteous people that killed Israelis and injured fifteen others (all civilians) in a stabbing and shooting attack on a bus in Southern Jerusalem.  You are the Palestinians that injured one woman and her baby, and stabbed two other civilians to death in Jerusalem's Old City.   And the character references just go on and on.  AND you are the Palestinians that set-up firing positions inside a densely populated area to avoid Israeli counter-fires.  And you are the Palestinians that will not remove civilians from operational areas.  All this in violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> And you are the Hostile Palestinians that day after day attempt to justify the targeting of civilians in their attack against Israelis.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, that is quite a page of slime there, Rocco. But let's stick to some simple facts.
> -----------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​
> Article 30 is of a great significance. It constituted a declaration of existing international law and the standard practice of states. This was despite the absence of a definite international law rule of state succession under which the nationals of predecessor state could _ipso facto_ acquire the nationality of the successor.129 “As a rule, however, States have conferred their nationality on the former nationals of the predecessor State.”130 In practice, almost all peace treaties concluded between the Allies and other states at the end of World War I embodied nationality provisions similar to those of the Treaty of Lausanne. The inhabitants of Palestine, as the successors of this territory, henceforth acquired Palestinian nationality even if there was no treaty with Turkey.131
> 
> "Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel"
> ------------------------
> That is the beginning. The Palestinians are the people of the place. Everything that happens from then has to hinge on that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In terms of Article 30, it says:  "nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred."  The territory was transferred under Article 16:  "Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title."  The Mandatory was the Successor Government which the International Court of Justice recognized in several civil law case.
> 
> The Allied Powers to which Turkey renounces all rights and title to - assigned the areas surveyed under the Paulet-Newcombe Agreement; known as the Mandate of Palestine.  And the citizenship issue was resoled by the Order in Council and the Citizenship Order.
> 
> The pro-Palestinian "Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel" is an excellent research paper.  However it cherry picks only the concepts that give the Hostile Arab Palestinian the best advantage.  It is an opinion.
> 
> At the end of the day, in the second decade of the 20th Century, the Allied Powers ruled the day, and their intent was much different then you agenda nearly a century later.
> 
> REMEMBER:  In the Treaty of Lausanne, when the Ottoman/Turks renounced their rights and title to the Allied Powers, they also said something very powerful:
> 
> EXCERPT ARTICLE 16​*Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title* whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned*.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne does not mention Palestine. As I said earlier in the discussion, Palestine was not a political subdivision at any level within Ottoman/Turk sovereignty.​
> Same for all of the new states in the area.
> 
> Why the smoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentioned by name is what makes them different, and they are political sub division of the Ottoman empire.  The only sub sub division was Palestine that did not exist.    You are the one creating all the smoke because you are unable to handle the truth
Click to expand...

Do you have links to that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the Jews have their right to self determination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where does any people have the right to self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Within their own defined territory.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to self determination in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if there is no defined territory?  Who gets to define the territory?
> 
> What if there are two groups of people seeking self-determination in the territory -- two distinct groups of "Palestinians" (or three or four)?  Does only one of the groups actually get self-determination?  Are they compelled to create a joint State?  Or can they separate?
> 
> Or does only one of them end up with the ultimate "rights"?  If so, which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Article 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> a.
> a permanent population;
> 
> *b. *
> *a defined territory;*
> 
> c.
> government; and
> 
> d.
> capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> Montevideo Convention on the Rights and Duties of States - The Faculty of Law
> 
> It is interesting that Israel has never had any defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamist ideology as delineated in the Hamas Charter would contradict your whining about "International Law". It seems you care nothing about what you cut and pasted except to use it as a bloody truncheon to advance islamo-fascist ideals.
Click to expand...

Hamas is irrelevant to my post.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where does any people have the right to self-determination?
> 
> 
> 
> Within their own defined territory.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to self determination in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if there is no defined territory?  Who gets to define the territory?
> 
> What if there are two groups of people seeking self-determination in the territory -- two distinct groups of "Palestinians" (or three or four)?  Does only one of the groups actually get self-determination?  Are they compelled to create a joint State?  Or can they separate?
> 
> Or does only one of them end up with the ultimate "rights"?  If so, which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Article 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> a.
> a permanent population;
> 
> *b. *
> *a defined territory;*
> 
> c.
> government; and
> 
> d.
> capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> Montevideo Convention on the Rights and Duties of States - The Faculty of Law
> 
> It is interesting that Israel has never had any defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that their territory was defined in 1923 as part of the mandate of Palestine. And since when has Israel been a part of the USA, which your link applies to.
> 
> 
> See again you blow smoke rather than produce evidence that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate was not a place. It was a temporarily assigned administration. It had no land or borders of its own.
> 
> Your statement is false.
Click to expand...








 Once again you mix up the British mandate and the Mandate of Palestine. The British mandate had no authority and was a temporary assigned administration. The mandate of Palestine was a legal entity that entered into international law, and delineated the borders of Jewish Palestine and arab Palestine.

 Try educating yourself before making yourself look even more foolish.   Palestine was not a nation until 1988, and is still only existing in name only. Israel was accepted as a legal entity in 1949 and is growing day on day.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> No matter how it is explained to you, you still deny it.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne does not mention Palestine.  As I said earlier in the discussion, Palestine was not a political subdivision at any level within Ottoman/Turk sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> It does nothing of the sort.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find a few of your positions imbedded here, but I don't find anything that suggest a right was denied or that territorial sovereignty was taken from Hostile Arab Palestinians that represent a threat to the region.
> 
> All this is says is that the Arab Palestinians have the right to attempt sovereignty in territory where they are habitual residents.  That would not be Israel.  And it does not say that the Occupation is illegal, or that the Oslo Accord which granted Israel jurisdiction over Area "C" was illegal.
> 
> And, it uses the very same citations that I have been giving you for a couple years now.
> 
> Don't try to suggest here, that you have found (or rather I gave you) a source that suggest in any way that the right of self-determination or this source promotes the use of terrorism and violence to achieve what the Hostile Arab Palestinian could not accomplish through the use of peaceful means.  It does not.  It cites the very same references I have cited in suggesting that the violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians.   This violent nature of the Hostile Arab Palestinians believe they have the right and privilege to specifically target civilians, conduct suicide bombing against civilian, hijack civilian airliners, takeover ships at sea, gun-down civilians at will, kidnap and murder civilians, and dozens of other crime that have gone a long way in the establishment of an extensive a past history of psychopathic and criminal behaviors over an extended over a century; past on from generation to generation by the force indoctrination of children.
> 
> You might have a valid argument if the Hostile Arab Palestinians had a lily-white reputation for adopting the principles for International Law and friendly relation --- and actually conducted themselves in that manner.  But that is not the case.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians have used their right of self-determination to establish the most decadent of terrorist supporting nations to ever become a nation on the planet.
> 
> So get-off the high horse and look at yourselves in the mirror.  You are the people that declared Jihad and took an oath not to recognize or negotiate with the Israelis.  You are the people that attack the Olympic Village in Munich.  You are the nation of people that pirated a  cruise liner and rolled a crippled American into the sea.  You are the people that that caused an accident by encouraging children to throw stones and killed Israeli citizen Avraham Asher Hasano.  You are the righteous people that killed Israelis and injured fifteen others (all civilians) in a stabbing and shooting attack on a bus in Southern Jerusalem.  You are the Palestinians that injured one woman and her baby, and stabbed two other civilians to death in Jerusalem's Old City.   And the character references just go on and on.  AND you are the Palestinians that set-up firing positions inside a densely populated area to avoid Israeli counter-fires.  And you are the Palestinians that will not remove civilians from operational areas.  All this in violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> And you are the Hostile Palestinians that day after day attempt to justify the targeting of civilians in their attack against Israelis.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, that is quite a page of slime there, Rocco. But let's stick to some simple facts.
> -----------------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​
> Article 30 is of a great significance. It constituted a declaration of existing international law and the standard practice of states. This was despite the absence of a definite international law rule of state succession under which the nationals of predecessor state could _ipso facto_ acquire the nationality of the successor.129 “As a rule, however, States have conferred their nationality on the former nationals of the predecessor State.”130 In practice, almost all peace treaties concluded between the Allies and other states at the end of World War I embodied nationality provisions similar to those of the Treaty of Lausanne. The inhabitants of Palestine, as the successors of this territory, henceforth acquired Palestinian nationality even if there was no treaty with Turkey.131
> 
> "Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel"
> ------------------------
> That is the beginning. The Palestinians are the people of the place. Everything that happens from then has to hinge on that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In terms of Article 30, it says:  "nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred."  The territory was transferred under Article 16:  "Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title."  The Mandatory was the Successor Government which the International Court of Justice recognized in several civil law case.
> 
> The Allied Powers to which Turkey renounces all rights and title to - assigned the areas surveyed under the Paulet-Newcombe Agreement; known as the Mandate of Palestine.  And the citizenship issue was resoled by the Order in Council and the Citizenship Order.
> 
> The pro-Palestinian "Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel" is an excellent research paper.  However it cherry picks only the concepts that give the Hostile Arab Palestinian the best advantage.  It is an opinion.
> 
> At the end of the day, in the second decade of the 20th Century, the Allied Powers ruled the day, and their intent was much different then you agenda nearly a century later.
> 
> REMEMBER:  In the Treaty of Lausanne, when the Ottoman/Turks renounced their rights and title to the Allied Powers, they also said something very powerful:
> 
> EXCERPT ARTICLE 16​*Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title* whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned*.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne does not mention Palestine. As I said earlier in the discussion, Palestine was not a political subdivision at any level within Ottoman/Turk sovereignty.​
> Same for all of the new states in the area.
> 
> Why the smoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentioned by name is what makes them different, and they are political sub division of the Ottoman empire.  The only sub sub division was Palestine that did not exist.    You are the one creating all the smoke because you are unable to handle the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have links to that?
Click to expand...






 Try the treaty of Lausanne


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, where does any people have the right to self-determination?
> 
> 
> 
> Within their own defined territory.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to self determination in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if there is no defined territory?  Who gets to define the territory?
> 
> What if there are two groups of people seeking self-determination in the territory -- two distinct groups of "Palestinians" (or three or four)?  Does only one of the groups actually get self-determination?  Are they compelled to create a joint State?  Or can they separate?
> 
> Or does only one of them end up with the ultimate "rights"?  If so, which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Article 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> a.
> a permanent population;
> 
> *b. *
> *a defined territory;*
> 
> c.
> government; and
> 
> d.
> capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> Montevideo Convention on the Rights and Duties of States - The Faculty of Law
> 
> It is interesting that Israel has never had any defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamist ideology as delineated in the Hamas Charter would contradict your whining about "International Law". It seems you care nothing about what you cut and pasted except to use it as a bloody truncheon to advance islamo-fascist ideals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is irrelevant to my post.
Click to expand...






 Anything that shows you are wrong becomes irrelevant to you as you cant stand being wrong.   And you once again invent international laws that don't exist


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within their own defined territory.
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to self determination in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if there is no defined territory?  Who gets to define the territory?
> 
> What if there are two groups of people seeking self-determination in the territory -- two distinct groups of "Palestinians" (or three or four)?  Does only one of the groups actually get self-determination?  Are they compelled to create a joint State?  Or can they separate?
> 
> Or does only one of them end up with the ultimate "rights"?  If so, which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Article 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> a.
> a permanent population;
> 
> *b. *
> *a defined territory;*
> 
> c.
> government; and
> 
> d.
> capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> Montevideo Convention on the Rights and Duties of States - The Faculty of Law
> 
> It is interesting that Israel has never had any defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamist ideology as delineated in the Hamas Charter would contradict your whining about "International Law". It seems you care nothing about what you cut and pasted except to use it as a bloody truncheon to advance islamo-fascist ideals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is irrelevant to my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that shows you are wrong becomes irrelevant to you as you cant stand being wrong.   And you once again invent international laws that don't exist
Click to expand...

What does Hamas have to do with the fact that Israel has never had any defined territory?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

This whole line of discussion on the defined territory is flawed on two counts.



P F Tinmore said:


> What does Hamas have to do with the fact that Israel has never had any defined territory?


*(COMMENT)*

•  It suggests that the Armistice Lined are not demarcations protected in the same way as borders (a line like a border but not a negotiated border).

Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations --- EXCERPT:  Solemnly proclaims the following principles:

*The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*


Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their temporary character.​
•  It suggest that a country that has an Armistice Line as a demarcation is not a true country. 

Franco-German Armistice : June 1940 
Armistice Agreement with Italy; September 1943
Armistice Agreement with Bulgaria; October 28, 1944
Armistice Agreement with Rumania; September 12, 1944
Armistice Agreement with Hungary; January 20, 1945
Armistice Agreement with Israel; 1949  
Armistice Agreements with Korea; July 1953​
With minor variations, Bulgaria, France, German, Hungary, Korea, and Rumania all exist today; with no major disputes concerning borders. 

An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.  The concept of defined territory is that territory which can be defined as under its sovereign control.  It has nothing at all to do with the political status or the origin of any given line.  Korea has an active Armistice Line, it does not mean that Korea did not have a territory that is defined by South Korean sovereignty.  Until the regime of North Korea is dissolved (not in my lifetime) the two Koreas will defined by the Armistice Line.

*(THE QUESTION OF PALESTINE)*

How does the State of Palestine define its territory?

•  If it says all the territory to which the former Mandate applied; then it is a false claim.  The State of Palestine cannot claim that which has never been under their sovereign control and which is not now under their sovereign control.

•  If it claims the territory known as the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt), then they have a false claim again.  While the Islamic Resistance Movement may have control over the Gaza Strip, it does not have control over the West Bank.  While the Palestinian Authority can claim control over Area "A" and limited control over Area "B" --- it cannot claim control over Area "C" or the Gaza Strip.

•  If the Palestinians claim that the Gaza Strip and West Bank are oPt; then that means that they never established control over any of the territory and thus, Israel has "effective control" over the oPt, and boundary of Israel.  Thus the State of Palestine has not territory over which it can define its territory.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if there is no defined territory?  Who gets to define the territory?
> 
> What if there are two groups of people seeking self-determination in the territory -- two distinct groups of "Palestinians" (or three or four)?  Does only one of the groups actually get self-determination?  Are they compelled to create a joint State?  Or can they separate?
> 
> Or does only one of them end up with the ultimate "rights"?  If so, which one?
> 
> 
> 
> *Article 1*
> The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> a.
> a permanent population;
> 
> *b. *
> *a defined territory;*
> 
> c.
> government; and
> 
> d.
> capacity to enter into relations with the other states.
> 
> Montevideo Convention on the Rights and Duties of States - The Faculty of Law
> 
> It is interesting that Israel has never had any defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamist ideology as delineated in the Hamas Charter would contradict your whining about "International Law". It seems you care nothing about what you cut and pasted except to use it as a bloody truncheon to advance islamo-fascist ideals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is irrelevant to my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that shows you are wrong becomes irrelevant to you as you cant stand being wrong.   And you once again invent international laws that don't exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Hamas have to do with the fact that Israel has never had any defined territory?
Click to expand...





LoN mandate of patestine ( as opposed to the British mandate ) delineates the borders of the Jewish National home, so making your claim false. Do you want to tell the UN that they are housing lies in their vaults ? And then tell the ICC/ICJ that they are basing their judgements on false premise and lies.


 Now produce the UN resolution that claims Israel does not have a defined territory, and you destroy the claims of every nation in the M.E.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This whole line of discussion on the defined territory is flawed on two counts.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hamas have to do with the fact that Israel has never had any defined territory?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> •  It suggests that the Armistice Lined are not demarcations protected in the same way as borders (a line like a border but not a negotiated border).
> Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations --- EXCERPT:  Solemnly proclaims the following principles:
> *The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*
> 
> 
> Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their temporary character.​
> •  It suggest that a country that has an Armistice Line as a demarcation is not a true country.
> 
> Franco-German Armistice : June 1940
> Armistice Agreement with Italy; September 1943
> Armistice Agreement with Bulgaria; October 28, 1944
> Armistice Agreement with Rumania; September 12, 1944
> Armistice Agreement with Hungary; January 20, 1945
> Armistice Agreement with Israel; 1949
> Armistice Agreements with Korea; July 1953​
> With minor variations, Bulgaria, France, German, Hungary, Korea, and Rumania all exist today; with no major disputes concerning borders.
> 
> An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.  The concept of defined territory is that territory which can be defined as under its sovereign control.  It has nothing at all to do with the political status or the origin of any given line.  Korea has an active Armistice Line, it does not mean that Korea did not have a territory that is defined by South Korean sovereignty.  Until the regime of North Korea is dissolved (not in my lifetime) the two Koreas will defined by the Armistice Line.
> 
> *(THE QUESTION OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> 
> •  If it says all the territory to which the former Mandate applied; then it is a false claim.  The State of Palestine cannot claim that which has never been under their sovereign control and which is not now under their sovereign control.
> 
> •  If it claims the territory known as the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt), then they have a false claim again.  While the Islamic Resistance Movement may have control over the Gaza Strip, it does not have control over the West Bank.  While the Palestinian Authority can claim control over Area "A" and limited control over Area "B" --- it cannot claim control over Area "C" or the Gaza Strip.
> 
> •  If the Palestinians claim that the Gaza Strip and West Bank are oPt; then that means that they never established control over any of the territory and thus, Israel has "effective control" over the oPt, and boundary of Israel.  Thus the State of Palestine has not territory over which it can define its territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

WOW. contradictions, assumptions, and irrelevance.

Could you clean this up so I can respond?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

There are no contradictions and assumptions.  It is certainly not irrelevant.  And there is nothing for 



P F Tinmore said:


> WOW. contradictions, assumptions, and irrelevance.
> Could you clean this up so I can respond?


*(COMMENT)*

•  The first part explains the importance of understanding the status and protections of the Armistice Lines; and those that were replaces by negotiated borders.
•  The second part gives examples of Armistice Lines and the importance of Armistice Lines and the Maintenance of Sovereignty.  

∆  The control over territory and sovereignty maintained by Israel.
∆  The lack of control and sovereignty over any territory by the Arab Palestinians.
∆  The consequences of the various conditions.​•  If the Palestinians have some claim and some control over any part of the  territory, its claims of being occupied are false.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This whole line of discussion on the defined territory is flawed on two counts.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hamas have to do with the fact that Israel has never had any defined territory?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> •  It suggests that the Armistice Lined are not demarcations protected in the same way as borders (a line like a border but not a negotiated border).
> Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations --- EXCERPT:  Solemnly proclaims the following principles:
> *The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*
> 
> 
> Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their temporary character.​
> •  It suggest that a country that has an Armistice Line as a demarcation is not a true country.
> 
> Franco-German Armistice : June 1940
> Armistice Agreement with Italy; September 1943
> Armistice Agreement with Bulgaria; October 28, 1944
> Armistice Agreement with Rumania; September 12, 1944
> Armistice Agreement with Hungary; January 20, 1945
> Armistice Agreement with Israel; 1949
> Armistice Agreements with Korea; July 1953​
> With minor variations, Bulgaria, France, German, Hungary, Korea, and Rumania all exist today; with no major disputes concerning borders.
> 
> An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.  The concept of defined territory is that territory which can be defined as under its sovereign control.  It has nothing at all to do with the political status or the origin of any given line.  Korea has an active Armistice Line, it does not mean that Korea did not have a territory that is defined by South Korean sovereignty.  Until the regime of North Korea is dissolved (not in my lifetime) the two Koreas will defined by the Armistice Line.
> 
> *(THE QUESTION OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> 
> •  If it says all the territory to which the former Mandate applied; then it is a false claim.  The State of Palestine cannot claim that which has never been under their sovereign control and which is not now under their sovereign control.
> 
> •  If it claims the territory known as the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt), then they have a false claim again.  While the Islamic Resistance Movement may have control over the Gaza Strip, it does not have control over the West Bank.  While the Palestinian Authority can claim control over Area "A" and limited control over Area "B" --- it cannot claim control over Area "C" or the Gaza Strip.
> 
> •  If the Palestinians claim that the Gaza Strip and West Bank are oPt; then that means that they never established control over any of the territory and thus, Israel has "effective control" over the oPt, and boundary of Israel.  Thus the State of Palestine has not territory over which it can define its territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.​
Indeed. Read those armistice agreements again.


----------



## Boston1

I think Rocco is being very generous in his explanations here. As is Israel in allowing the Arab Muslims administrative control over some areas of the disputed territories. Even if they are entirely incompetent in either administration or economic management. 

Had Israel never allowed such administrative control by the hostile Arabs who remained in the area and enforced the Geneva convention articles concerning the separation and treatment of POWs vs civilians this mess wouldn't exist today.

But our subject demands a mention. Obviously the effort is a failure. Israel has one of the strongest and most diverse economies in the world.

Its the Arab Muslims of the area that have suffered due to several pervading conditions

An absolutely pathetic GDP per capita of the Arab Muslims







VS Israels booming economy






VS everyone else, or at least some of them






How about another






And the final nail in that coffin

These latest few years which clearly show significant and steady growth in Israel's economy


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary.  I agree.  But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles.  It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.  



P F Tinmore said:


> •  An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.
> 
> Indeed. Read those armistice agreements again.


*(COMMENT)*

Relative to our focus (West Bank), the 1949 Armistice Line is defined and totally encapsulate the West Bank; clearly identifying them as Demarcations (alla the Declaration of Principles) until replaced  the Treaty which essentially dissolved the Armistice Line with Jordan and replaced it with a permanent international boundary.


Article VI(9):  Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949

The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.​Article 3(2):  Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty was signed on October 26, 1994

The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
Yes, I agree there was a difference in the Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Agreement, but still does not change the fact that the delineation is protected.  And for all practical purposed, it has NO impact on the matter of integrity.  The War was fought, and the territorial boundaries were established.  And the boundaries were established between the parties to the Conflict:  Israel 'vs' Egypt and Jordan.  The Arab Palestinians did not have a recognized government, or any territorial control.

Article V(5), Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949

The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.

The basic purpose of the Armistice Demarcation Line is to delineate the line beyond which the armed forces of the respective Parties shall not move except as provided in Article III of this Agreement.​Article II, Treaty Between Israel and Egypt : 1974

Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
And again, the Armistice Line dissolves and is replaced by the permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel in the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine.  Which entirely encapsulates the Gaza Strip. 

You can claim what you will, but Armistice Lines are protected by the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.  

*(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*

Claim is just merely subterfuge for the Arab Palestinian clinging to some right of insurgency, or some justification for continued hostilities.  But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the present:


How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

< Prev


RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary.  I agree.  But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles.  It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> •  An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.
> 
> Indeed. Read those armistice agreements again.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to our focus (West Bank), the 1949 Armistice Line is defined and totally encapsulate the West Bank; clearly identifying them as Demarcations (alla the Declaration of Principles) until replaced  the Treaty which essentially dissolved the Armistice Line with Jordan and replaced it with a permanent international boundary.
> 
> Article VI(9):  Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.​Article 3(2):  Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty was signed on October 26, 1994
> 
> The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
> Yes, I agree there was a difference in the Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Agreement, but still does not change the fact that the delineation is protected.  And for all practical purposed, it has NO impact on the matter of integrity.  The War was fought, and the territorial boundaries were established.  And the boundaries were established between the parties to the Conflict:  Israel 'vs' Egypt and Jordan.  The Arab Palestinians did not have a recognized government, or any territorial control.
> Article V(5), Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The basic purpose of the Armistice Demarcation Line is to delineate the line beyond which the armed forces of the respective Parties shall not move except as provided in Article III of this Agreement.​Article II, Treaty Between Israel and Egypt : 1974
> 
> Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> And again, the Armistice Line dissolves and is replaced by the permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel in the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine.  Which entirely encapsulates the Gaza Strip.
> 
> You can claim what you will, but Armistice Lines are protected by the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> Claim is just merely subterfuge for the Arab Palestinian clinging to some right of insurgency, or some justification for continued hostilities.  But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the present:
> 
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

How does the State of Palestine define its territory?​
Let's go to that Israeli propaganda site, PMW. They have a whole piss and moan section called "Denying Israel's Right to Exist."


As far as I can tell they are correct. Every time that I have asked you to prove otherwise, you have danced around the answer.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary.  I agree.  But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles.  It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> •  An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.
> 
> Indeed. Read those armistice agreements again.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to our focus (West Bank), the 1949 Armistice Line is defined and totally encapsulate the West Bank; clearly identifying them as Demarcations (alla the Declaration of Principles) until replaced  the Treaty which essentially dissolved the Armistice Line with Jordan and replaced it with a permanent international boundary.
> 
> Article VI(9):  Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.​Article 3(2):  Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty was signed on October 26, 1994
> 
> The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
> Yes, I agree there was a difference in the Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Agreement, but still does not change the fact that the delineation is protected.  And for all practical purposed, it has NO impact on the matter of integrity.  The War was fought, and the territorial boundaries were established.  And the boundaries were established between the parties to the Conflict:  Israel 'vs' Egypt and Jordan.  The Arab Palestinians did not have a recognized government, or any territorial control.
> Article V(5), Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The basic purpose of the Armistice Demarcation Line is to delineate the line beyond which the armed forces of the respective Parties shall not move except as provided in Article III of this Agreement.​Article II, Treaty Between Israel and Egypt : 1974
> 
> Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> And again, the Armistice Line dissolves and is replaced by the permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel in the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine.  Which entirely encapsulates the Gaza Strip.
> 
> You can claim what you will, but Armistice Lines are protected by the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> Claim is just merely subterfuge for the Arab Palestinian clinging to some right of insurgency, or some justification for continued hostilities.  But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the present:
> 
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary. I agree. But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles. It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.​
Actually they were specifically not to be any kind of boundary at all.

That said, they did not disrupt Palestine's international boundaries at all.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary.  I agree.  But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles.  It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> •  An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.
> 
> Indeed. Read those armistice agreements again.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to our focus (West Bank), the 1949 Armistice Line is defined and totally encapsulate the West Bank; clearly identifying them as Demarcations (alla the Declaration of Principles) until replaced  the Treaty which essentially dissolved the Armistice Line with Jordan and replaced it with a permanent international boundary.
> 
> Article VI(9):  Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.​Article 3(2):  Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty was signed on October 26, 1994
> 
> The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
> Yes, I agree there was a difference in the Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Agreement, but still does not change the fact that the delineation is protected.  And for all practical purposed, it has NO impact on the matter of integrity.  The War was fought, and the territorial boundaries were established.  And the boundaries were established between the parties to the Conflict:  Israel 'vs' Egypt and Jordan.  The Arab Palestinians did not have a recognized government, or any territorial control.
> Article V(5), Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The basic purpose of the Armistice Demarcation Line is to delineate the line beyond which the armed forces of the respective Parties shall not move except as provided in Article III of this Agreement.​Article II, Treaty Between Israel and Egypt : 1974
> 
> Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> And again, the Armistice Line dissolves and is replaced by the permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel in the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine.  Which entirely encapsulates the Gaza Strip.
> 
> You can claim what you will, but Armistice Lines are protected by the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> Claim is just merely subterfuge for the Arab Palestinian clinging to some right of insurgency, or some justification for continued hostilities.  But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the present:
> 
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?​
You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.

The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Oh, this is so sad.

Independence and sovereignty are extraordinary intangible assets that intrinsically tied together.  A nation cannot have sovereignty _(right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference)_ without independence (the attribute of a nation that is autonomous).



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.
> 
> The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Just as the UN Palestine Commission helped the Jewish People attain their sovereignty by first establishing independence over Israel; that presented by exhibiting control over the territory.  Conversely --- it is the very rejection and lack of cooperation with the UN Palestine Commission that was key to Hostile Arab not being able to attaining independence and sovereignty.   The Mandatory gave the Hostile Arab Palestinian plenty of notice by issuing the Memorandum of the Successor Government (Feb 1948) which the UK established that Palestine was a "legal entity" but it is not a sovereign state. 

The concepts of independence and sovereignty is not a "silver platter" special on the menu that the Arab Palestinian can say:  Oh, I want one of them.  These concepts are about  sovereign equality, territorial integrity and  political independence.  And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian; and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and  political independence.  That means, the Arab Palestinian (which did not cooperate with the UNPC) must refrain in their use the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel (which did cooperate with the UNPC). 

Odd ---  the people that cooperated with the UNPC - achieved independence and sovereignty; while at the same time, the people that did not cooperate with the UNPC --- DID NOT --- acquire independence and sovereignty.  

*(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*

But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the presented:

How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Boston1

I'll commend you for the effort Rocco but I don't think Tinmore is able to follow the conversation. 

Great responses though, very informative 

Thanks


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> The concepts of independence and sovereignty is not a "silver platter" special on the menu that the Arab Palestinian can say:  Oh, I want one of them.



BEST.  LINE.  EVER.


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.




I'm pretty sure Tin's consistent argument is that there are no boundaries between Palestine and Israel.  Its all Palestine.  Israel has no right to exist.  But he can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Tin's consistent argument is that there are no boundaries between Palestine and Israel.  Its all Palestine.  Israel has no right to exist.  But he can correct me if I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

Indeed, and that is the question that Rocco has been dancing around.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, this is so sad.
> 
> Independence and sovereignty are extraordinary intangible assets that intrinsically tied together.  A nation cannot have sovereignty _(right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference)_ without independence (the attribute of a nation that is autonomous).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.
> 
> The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the UN Palestine Commission helped the Jewish People attain their sovereignty by first establishing independence over Israel; that presented by exhibiting control over the territory.  Conversely --- it is the very rejection and lack of cooperation with the UN Palestine Commission that was key to Hostile Arab not being able to attaining independence and sovereignty.   The Mandatory gave the Hostile Arab Palestinian plenty of notice by issuing the Memorandum of the Successor Government (Feb 1948) which the UK established that Palestine was a "legal entity" but it is not a sovereign state.
> 
> The concepts of independence and sovereignty is not a "silver platter" special on the menu that the Arab Palestinian can say:  Oh, I want one of them.  These concepts are about  sovereign equality, territorial integrity and  political independence.  And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian; and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and  political independence.  That means, the Arab Palestinian (which did not cooperate with the UNPC) must refrain in their use the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel (which did cooperate with the UNPC).
> 
> Odd ---  the people that cooperated with the UNPC - achieved independence and sovereignty; while at the same time, the people that did not cooperate with the UNPC --- DID NOT --- acquire independence and sovereignty.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the presented:
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



You are still dancing around the question.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Tin's consistent argument is that there are no boundaries between Palestine and Israel.  Its all Palestine.  Israel has no right to exist.  But he can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and that is the question that Rocco has been dancing around.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that puts you in a bit of a bind, though, Tin.  I mean, if you support human rights, including the right to self-determination, you have to apply it to all peoples, don't you?  And yet you seem to be saying that in a defined territory, or _this _defined territory, there can be only one people who have the right to self determination and there is no moral or legal way to split the territory into two (or more) parts to suit the legal and moral rights of BOTH peoples. 

In other words, you are putting territorial integrity over human rights to self-determination.  You don't see that as problematic?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, this is so sad.
> 
> Independence and sovereignty are extraordinary intangible assets that intrinsically tied together.  A nation cannot have sovereignty _(right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference)_ without independence (the attribute of a nation that is autonomous).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.
> 
> The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the UN Palestine Commission helped the Jewish People attain their sovereignty by first establishing independence over Israel; that presented by exhibiting control over the territory.  Conversely --- it is the very rejection and lack of cooperation with the UN Palestine Commission that was key to Hostile Arab not being able to attaining independence and sovereignty.   The Mandatory gave the Hostile Arab Palestinian plenty of notice by issuing the Memorandum of the Successor Government (Feb 1948) which the UK established that Palestine was a "legal entity" but it is not a sovereign state.
> 
> The concepts of independence and sovereignty is not a "silver platter" special on the menu that the Arab Palestinian can say:  Oh, I want one of them.  These concepts are about  sovereign equality, territorial integrity and  political independence.  And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian; and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and  political independence.  That means, the Arab Palestinian (which did not cooperate with the UNPC) must refrain in their use the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel (which did cooperate with the UNPC).
> 
> Odd ---  the people that cooperated with the UNPC - achieved independence and sovereignty; while at the same time, the people that did not cooperate with the UNPC --- DID NOT --- acquire independence and sovereignty.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the presented:
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Independence and sovereignty are extraordinary intangible assets that intrinsically tied together.  A nation cannot have sovereignty _(right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference)_ without independence (the attribute of a nation that is autonomous).​
From the Montevideo Conference:

ARTICLE 4

States are juridically equal, enjoy the same rights, and have equal capacity in their exercise. The rights of each one do not depend upon the power which it possesses to assure its exercise, but upon the simple fact of its existence as a person under international law.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, this is so sad.
> 
> Independence and sovereignty are extraordinary intangible assets that intrinsically tied together.  A nation cannot have sovereignty _(right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference)_ without independence (the attribute of a nation that is autonomous).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.
> 
> The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the UN Palestine Commission helped the Jewish People attain their sovereignty by first establishing independence over Israel; that presented by exhibiting control over the territory.  Conversely --- it is the very rejection and lack of cooperation with the UN Palestine Commission that was key to Hostile Arab not being able to attaining independence and sovereignty.   The Mandatory gave the Hostile Arab Palestinian plenty of notice by issuing the Memorandum of the Successor Government (Feb 1948) which the UK established that Palestine was a "legal entity" but it is not a sovereign state.
> 
> The concepts of independence and sovereignty is not a "silver platter" special on the menu that the Arab Palestinian can say:  Oh, I want one of them.  These concepts are about  sovereign equality, territorial integrity and  political independence.  And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian; and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and  political independence.  That means, the Arab Palestinian (which did not cooperate with the UNPC) must refrain in their use the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel (which did cooperate with the UNPC).
> 
> Odd ---  the people that cooperated with the UNPC - achieved independence and sovereignty; while at the same time, the people that did not cooperate with the UNPC --- DID NOT --- acquire independence and sovereignty.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the presented:
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

These concepts are about sovereign equality, territorial integrity and political independence. * And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian;* and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and political independence.​
Links?


----------



## MaryL

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY  would I want to boycott Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't be complicit in the atrocities Israel commits.
> 
> By buying Israeli products or services, you are supporting Israel.  By supporting Israel, you are complicit in the crimes Israel commits.
> 
> _To understand why someone would want to boycott  these corporations (like SodaStream, Agrexco, etc), here are a few facts about the occupation:_
> _
> -The Israeli authorities __have maintained__ their air, land and sea blockade of Gaza, effectively imposing collective punishment on all 1.8m inhabitants.
> 
> -Israeli authorities __control__ Palestinian imports and exports.
> 
> -They are __building__ illegal Jewish-only settlements in Palestinian territories.
> 
> -In 2014, __over__ 2,300 Palestinians were killed by Israeli forces. 39 Israelis were killed._​
> _-Palestinian children are __routinely__ tortured and killed in Israeli prisons._​
> Boycotting can best be summed up this way...
> 
> *Why boycott?*
> _
> Boycotts enable consumers to:
> _
> _*1.* Not be complicit in the practices of unethical corporations through supporting them financially.
> 
> *2. *Large scale boycotts can stop corporations engaging in unethical practices altogether._​
> And finally, although this is just a rumor, I've heard boycotting Israel, makes you more attractive to the opposite sex.
Click to expand...

First of all, I doubt I am complicit in helping anyone hurt a flea, let alone atrocities. Arabs, Palestinians and Muslims, umm, they aren't looking like poor victim morally untouchables  as the OP supposes. 9/11 made my mind up on Arab- Palestinian- Muslim a long time ago. Yes, they are all connected.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, I've answered that a number of times



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Tin's consistent argument is that there are no boundaries between Palestine and Israel.  Its all Palestine.  Israel has no right to exist.  But he can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and that is the question that Rocco has been dancing around.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There are no Treaties and no Armistice Agreement between Israel and the Arab Palestine of the West Bank.  The existing Treaty between Israel and Jordan establishes an international recognized boundary between Israel and Jordan:

*Annex I (a)  Jordan-Israel International Boundary Delimitation And Demarcation*

2. The boundary is delimited as follows: 

*Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers
*
A. The boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.
B. The boundary line shall follow natural changes (accretion or erosion) in the course of the rivers unless otherwise agreed. Artificial changes in or of the course of the rivers shall not affect the location of the boundary unless otherwise agreed. No artificial changes may be made except by agreement between both Parties.
C. In the event of a future sudden natural change in or of the course of the rivers (avulsion or cutting of new bed) the Joint Boundary Commission (Article 3 below) shall meet as soon as possible, to decide on necessary measures, which may include physical restoration of the prior location of the river course.
D. The boundary line in the two rivers is shown on the 1/10,000 orthophoto maps dated 1994 (Appendix III attached to this Annex).
E. Adjustment to the boundary line in any of the rivers due to natural changes (accretion or erosion) shall be carried out whenever it is deemed necessary by the Boundary Commission or once every five years.
F. The lines defining the special Baqura/Naharayim area are shown on the 1:10,000 orthophoto map (Appendix IV attached to this Annex).
G.
The orthophoto maps and image maps showing the line separating Jordan from the territory that came under Israeli Military government control in 1967 shall have that line indicated in a different presentation and the legend shall carry on it the following disclaimer:

"This line is the administrative boundary between Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”



*Dead Sea and Salt Pans*
The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.


*Wadi Araba/Emek Ha’arava*

A. The boundary line is shown on the 1:20,000 orthophoto maps sheets, Appendix I attached to this Annex).
B. The land boundary shall be demarcated, under a joint boundary demarcation procedure, by boundary pillars which will be jointly located, erected, measured and documented on the basis of the boundary shown in the 1/20,000 orthophoto maps referred to in Article 2-C-(1) above. Between each two adjacent boundary pillars the boundary line shall follow a straight line.
C. The boundary pillars shall be defined in a list of geographic and UTM coordinates based on a joint boundary datum (IJBD 94) to be agreed upon by the Joint Team of Experts appointed by the two parties (hereinafter the JTE) using joint Global Positioning System (GPS) Measurements. The list of coordinates shall be prepared, signed and approved by both Parties as soon as possible and no later than 9 months after this Treaty enters into force and shall become part of this Annex. This list of geographic and UTM coordinates when completed and agreed upon by both Parties shall be binding and shall take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line of this sector.
D. The boundary pillars shall be maintained by both Parties in accordance with a procedure to be agreed upon. The coordinates in Article 2-C-(3) above shall be used to reconstruct boundary pillars in case they are damaged, destroyed or displaced.
E. The line defining the Al-Ghamr/Zofar area is shown on the Wadi Araba/Emek Ha'arava orthophoto map (Appendix V attached to this Annex).

*The Gulf of Aqaba*
The Parties shall act in accordance with Article 3.7 of the Treaty.
Although the Treaty acknowledges the West Bank, moving east from the coast line of the Mediterranean Sea, there is no other internationally recognized boundary until you reach the Israeli-Jordan boundary.  This is with the exception of the Oslo Accords; which establishes Areas "A" --- "B" --- "C".

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

MaryL said:


> First of all, I doubt I am complicit in helping anyone hurt a flea, let alone atrocities. Arabs, Palestinians and Muslims, umm, they aren't looking like poor victim morally untouchables  as the OP supposes. 9/11 made my mind up on Arab- Palestinian- Muslim a long time ago. Yes, they are all connected.


Of coarse you're complicit; you're defending Israel.

Anyone defending Israel has blood on their hands.

BTW, the Palestinian's ARE victims.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, I've answered that a number of times
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Tin's consistent argument is that there are no boundaries between Palestine and Israel.  Its all Palestine.  Israel has no right to exist.  But he can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and that is the question that Rocco has been dancing around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are no Treaties and no Armistice Agreement between Israel and the Arab Palestine of the West Bank.  The existing Treaty between Israel and Jordan establishes an international recognized boundary between Israel and Jordan:
> 
> *Annex I (a)  Jordan-Israel International Boundary Delimitation And Demarcation*
> 
> 2. The boundary is delimited as follows:
> 
> *Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers*
> 
> A. The boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.
> B. The boundary line shall follow natural changes (accretion or erosion) in the course of the rivers unless otherwise agreed. Artificial changes in or of the course of the rivers shall not affect the location of the boundary unless otherwise agreed. No artificial changes may be made except by agreement between both Parties.
> C. In the event of a future sudden natural change in or of the course of the rivers (avulsion or cutting of new bed) the Joint Boundary Commission (Article 3 below) shall meet as soon as possible, to decide on necessary measures, which may include physical restoration of the prior location of the river course.
> D. The boundary line in the two rivers is shown on the 1/10,000 orthophoto maps dated 1994 (Appendix III attached to this Annex).
> E. Adjustment to the boundary line in any of the rivers due to natural changes (accretion or erosion) shall be carried out whenever it is deemed necessary by the Boundary Commission or once every five years.
> F. The lines defining the special Baqura/Naharayim area are shown on the 1:10,000 orthophoto map (Appendix IV attached to this Annex).
> G.
> The orthophoto maps and image maps showing the line separating Jordan from the territory that came under Israeli Military government control in 1967 shall have that line indicated in a different presentation and the legend shall carry on it the following disclaimer:
> 
> "This line is the administrative boundary between Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Dead Sea and Salt Pans*
> The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.
> 
> 
> *Wadi Araba/Emek Ha’arava*
> 
> A. The boundary line is shown on the 1:20,000 orthophoto maps sheets, Appendix I attached to this Annex).
> B. The land boundary shall be demarcated, under a joint boundary demarcation procedure, by boundary pillars which will be jointly located, erected, measured and documented on the basis of the boundary shown in the 1/20,000 orthophoto maps referred to in Article 2-C-(1) above. Between each two adjacent boundary pillars the boundary line shall follow a straight line.
> C. The boundary pillars shall be defined in a list of geographic and UTM coordinates based on a joint boundary datum (IJBD 94) to be agreed upon by the Joint Team of Experts appointed by the two parties (hereinafter the JTE) using joint Global Positioning System (GPS) Measurements. The list of coordinates shall be prepared, signed and approved by both Parties as soon as possible and no later than 9 months after this Treaty enters into force and shall become part of this Annex. This list of geographic and UTM coordinates when completed and agreed upon by both Parties shall be binding and shall take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line of this sector.
> D. The boundary pillars shall be maintained by both Parties in accordance with a procedure to be agreed upon. The coordinates in Article 2-C-(3) above shall be used to reconstruct boundary pillars in case they are damaged, destroyed or displaced.
> E. The line defining the Al-Ghamr/Zofar area is shown on the Wadi Araba/Emek Ha'arava orthophoto map (Appendix V attached to this Annex).
> 
> *The Gulf of Aqaba*
> The Parties shall act in accordance with Article 3.7 of the Treaty.
> Although the Treaty acknowledges the West Bank, moving east from the coast line of the Mediterranean Sea, there is no other internationally recognized boundary until you reach the Israeli-Jordan boundary.  This is with the exception of the Oslo Accords; which establishes Areas "A" --- "B" --- "C".
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Of course that still leaves the question as to when Israel acquired the territory that it is claiming a border.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore, et al,

Of course, I've answer that just as often.



P F Tinmore said:


> Of course that still leaves the question as to when Israel acquired the territory that it is claiming a border.


*(COMMENT)*
There are multiple phases to this.

The Jewish Agency and Provisional Government cooperated with the UNSCOP and the UNPC.  
The UNSCOP submitted recommendation to the General Assembly.
The General Assembly adopted a recommendation and establish the Step Preparatory to Independence (SPTI).
The Jewish Agency and Provisional Government cooperated with the UNPC and complete the essential SPTI.
In coordination with the Successor Government, on the UK withdraw from the territory under Mandate, The Provisional Government declared Independence IAW the Recommendation.   
The Arab League forces attacked from all the adjacent Arab States.  Israeli forces first repulse and pursue Arab Forces, assuming more territory as the Arab Forces withdraw and escape.
The UN Helps negotiate Armistice Agreements.
This is the end of the first phase.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Of course, I've answer that just as often.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that still leaves the question as to when Israel acquired the territory that it is claiming a border.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> There are multiple phases to this.
> 
> The Jewish Agency and Provisional Government cooperated with the UNSCOP and the UNPC.
> The UNSCOP submitted recommendation to the General Assembly.
> The General Assembly adopted a recommendation and establish the Step Preparatory to Independence (SPTI).
> The Jewish Agency and Provisional Government cooperated with the UNPC and complete the essential SPTI.
> In coordination with the Successor Government, on the UK withdraw from the territory under Mandate, The Provisional Government declared Independence IAW the Recommendation.
> The Arab League forces attacked from all the adjacent Arab States.  Israeli forces first repulse and pursue Arab Forces, assuming more territory as the Arab Forces withdraw and escape.
> The UN Helps negotiate Armistice Agreements.
> This is the end of the first phase.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There are a few things missing from your list.

Who gave land to Israel?
Whose land was given to Israel?
Specifically what land was given? (borders/map)


----------



## American_Jihad

*Time to Draw Lines and Defend Them*
* The BDS movement cannot be tolerated in any form. *
March 1, 2016
Caroline Glick

_Originally published by the Jerusalem Post. _

At a certain point, you just have to know when draw a line in the sand.

Sloan and Guy Rachmuth, Jewish parents in Durham, North Carolina, reached that point in 2014 when they opted to walk away from their local Jewish day school and home school their two children.

The Rachmuths pulled their children out of the Lerner School when they concluded the school would not abide by its commitment to assist “all students in developing a positive Jewish identity and pride in their Jewish heritage.”

...

Time to Draw Lines and Defend Them


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This whole line of discussion on the defined territory is flawed on two counts.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hamas have to do with the fact that Israel has never had any defined territory?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> •  It suggests that the Armistice Lined are not demarcations protected in the same way as borders (a line like a border but not a negotiated border).
> Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations --- EXCERPT:  Solemnly proclaims the following principles:
> *The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*
> 
> 
> Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their temporary character.​
> •  It suggest that a country that has an Armistice Line as a demarcation is not a true country.
> 
> Franco-German Armistice : June 1940
> Armistice Agreement with Italy; September 1943
> Armistice Agreement with Bulgaria; October 28, 1944
> Armistice Agreement with Rumania; September 12, 1944
> Armistice Agreement with Hungary; January 20, 1945
> Armistice Agreement with Israel; 1949
> Armistice Agreements with Korea; July 1953​
> With minor variations, Bulgaria, France, German, Hungary, Korea, and Rumania all exist today; with no major disputes concerning borders.
> 
> An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.  The concept of defined territory is that territory which can be defined as under its sovereign control.  It has nothing at all to do with the political status or the origin of any given line.  Korea has an active Armistice Line, it does not mean that Korea did not have a territory that is defined by South Korean sovereignty.  Until the regime of North Korea is dissolved (not in my lifetime) the two Koreas will defined by the Armistice Line.
> 
> *(THE QUESTION OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> 
> •  If it says all the territory to which the former Mandate applied; then it is a false claim.  The State of Palestine cannot claim that which has never been under their sovereign control and which is not now under their sovereign control.
> 
> •  If it claims the territory known as the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt), then they have a false claim again.  While the Islamic Resistance Movement may have control over the Gaza Strip, it does not have control over the West Bank.  While the Palestinian Authority can claim control over Area "A" and limited control over Area "B" --- it cannot claim control over Area "C" or the Gaza Strip.
> 
> •  If the Palestinians claim that the Gaza Strip and West Bank are oPt; then that means that they never established control over any of the territory and thus, Israel has "effective control" over the oPt, and boundary of Israel.  Thus the State of Palestine has not territory over which it can define its territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW. contradictions, assumptions, and irrelevance.
> 
> Could you clean this up so I can respond?
Click to expand...







You must be a moron as there is no assumptions, contradictions or irrelevance in the reply. It is you that is unable to take in the reality and use it properly


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This whole line of discussion on the defined territory is flawed on two counts.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Hamas have to do with the fact that Israel has never had any defined territory?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> •  It suggests that the Armistice Lined are not demarcations protected in the same way as borders (a line like a border but not a negotiated border).
> Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations --- EXCERPT:  Solemnly proclaims the following principles:
> *The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations*
> 
> 
> Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their temporary character.​
> •  It suggest that a country that has an Armistice Line as a demarcation is not a true country.
> 
> Franco-German Armistice : June 1940
> Armistice Agreement with Italy; September 1943
> Armistice Agreement with Bulgaria; October 28, 1944
> Armistice Agreement with Rumania; September 12, 1944
> Armistice Agreement with Hungary; January 20, 1945
> Armistice Agreement with Israel; 1949
> Armistice Agreements with Korea; July 1953​
> With minor variations, Bulgaria, France, German, Hungary, Korea, and Rumania all exist today; with no major disputes concerning borders.
> 
> An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.  The concept of defined territory is that territory which can be defined as under its sovereign control.  It has nothing at all to do with the political status or the origin of any given line.  Korea has an active Armistice Line, it does not mean that Korea did not have a territory that is defined by South Korean sovereignty.  Until the regime of North Korea is dissolved (not in my lifetime) the two Koreas will defined by the Armistice Line.
> 
> *(THE QUESTION OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> 
> •  If it says all the territory to which the former Mandate applied; then it is a false claim.  The State of Palestine cannot claim that which has never been under their sovereign control and which is not now under their sovereign control.
> 
> •  If it claims the territory known as the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt), then they have a false claim again.  While the Islamic Resistance Movement may have control over the Gaza Strip, it does not have control over the West Bank.  While the Palestinian Authority can claim control over Area "A" and limited control over Area "B" --- it cannot claim control over Area "C" or the Gaza Strip.
> 
> •  If the Palestinians claim that the Gaza Strip and West Bank are oPt; then that means that they never established control over any of the territory and thus, Israel has "effective control" over the oPt, and boundary of Israel.  Thus the State of Palestine has not territory over which it can define its territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.​
> Indeed. Read those armistice agreements again.
Click to expand...







 Did anyone but you say it did, try putting your brain into gear before posting next time.

 Did the Palestinians sign those armistice agreements, if not then they and you have no say in the matter. And the Palestinians have no effective control over the west bank as it was occupied before the nation of Palestine came into being


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Of course, I've answer that just as often.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that still leaves the question as to when Israel acquired the territory that it is claiming a border.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> There are multiple phases to this.
> 
> The Jewish Agency and Provisional Government cooperated with the UNSCOP and the UNPC.
> The UNSCOP submitted recommendation to the General Assembly.
> The General Assembly adopted a recommendation and establish the Step Preparatory to Independence (SPTI).
> The Jewish Agency and Provisional Government cooperated with the UNPC and complete the essential SPTI.
> In coordination with the Successor Government, on the UK withdraw from the territory under Mandate, The Provisional Government declared Independence IAW the Recommendation.
> The Arab League forces attacked from all the adjacent Arab States.  Israeli forces first repulse and pursue Arab Forces, assuming more territory as the Arab Forces withdraw and escape.
> The UN Helps negotiate Armistice Agreements.
> This is the end of the first phase.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a few things missing from your list.
> 
> Who gave land to Israel?
> Whose land was given to Israel?
> Specifically what land was given? (borders/map)
Click to expand...






 LoN who where the sovereign owners from 1917

 LoN land which was reparations for war

 The land delineated by the LoN mandate of Palestine ( not to be confused with the British mandate )


----------



## Phoenall

No we have given you the answer you did not want to see, so you ignore it hoping it will go away.


 So how does the state of Palestine define its borders, what does it use as the deciding factor ?
 OTHER THAN FROM NORTH TO SOUTH FROM THE RIVER TO THE SEA


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary.  I agree.  But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles.  It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> •  An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.
> 
> Indeed. Read those armistice agreements again.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to our focus (West Bank), the 1949 Armistice Line is defined and totally encapsulate the West Bank; clearly identifying them as Demarcations (alla the Declaration of Principles) until replaced  the Treaty which essentially dissolved the Armistice Line with Jordan and replaced it with a permanent international boundary.
> 
> Article VI(9):  Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.​Article 3(2):  Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty was signed on October 26, 1994
> 
> The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
> Yes, I agree there was a difference in the Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Agreement, but still does not change the fact that the delineation is protected.  And for all practical purposed, it has NO impact on the matter of integrity.  The War was fought, and the territorial boundaries were established.  And the boundaries were established between the parties to the Conflict:  Israel 'vs' Egypt and Jordan.  The Arab Palestinians did not have a recognized government, or any territorial control.
> Article V(5), Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The basic purpose of the Armistice Demarcation Line is to delineate the line beyond which the armed forces of the respective Parties shall not move except as provided in Article III of this Agreement.​Article II, Treaty Between Israel and Egypt : 1974
> 
> Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> And again, the Armistice Line dissolves and is replaced by the permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel in the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine.  Which entirely encapsulates the Gaza Strip.
> 
> You can claim what you will, but Armistice Lines are protected by the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> Claim is just merely subterfuge for the Arab Palestinian clinging to some right of insurgency, or some justification for continued hostilities.  But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the present:
> 
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary. I agree. But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles. It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.​
> Actually they were specifically not to be any kind of boundary at all.
> 
> That said, they did not disrupt Palestine's international boundaries at all.
Click to expand...







UNTIL SUCH A TIME AS THEY WERE ACEPTED AS AGREED BORDERS

 What International borders are those, and don't quote the LoN mandate for Palestine borders as they do not delineate the nation of Palestine. Made very clear in the actual treaty setting them out


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary.  I agree.  But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles.  It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> •  An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.
> 
> Indeed. Read those armistice agreements again.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to our focus (West Bank), the 1949 Armistice Line is defined and totally encapsulate the West Bank; clearly identifying them as Demarcations (alla the Declaration of Principles) until replaced  the Treaty which essentially dissolved the Armistice Line with Jordan and replaced it with a permanent international boundary.
> 
> Article VI(9):  Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.​Article 3(2):  Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty was signed on October 26, 1994
> 
> The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
> Yes, I agree there was a difference in the Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Agreement, but still does not change the fact that the delineation is protected.  And for all practical purposed, it has NO impact on the matter of integrity.  The War was fought, and the territorial boundaries were established.  And the boundaries were established between the parties to the Conflict:  Israel 'vs' Egypt and Jordan.  The Arab Palestinians did not have a recognized government, or any territorial control.
> Article V(5), Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The basic purpose of the Armistice Demarcation Line is to delineate the line beyond which the armed forces of the respective Parties shall not move except as provided in Article III of this Agreement.​Article II, Treaty Between Israel and Egypt : 1974
> 
> Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> And again, the Armistice Line dissolves and is replaced by the permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel in the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine.  Which entirely encapsulates the Gaza Strip.
> 
> You can claim what you will, but Armistice Lines are protected by the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> Claim is just merely subterfuge for the Arab Palestinian clinging to some right of insurgency, or some justification for continued hostilities.  But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the present:
> 
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?​
> You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.
> 
> The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.
Click to expand...






 When did this right become international law then, and what does it actually state. Don't forget that the Jews are also covered by all your posts so they MUST be allowed the same rights ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Tin's consistent argument is that there are no boundaries between Palestine and Israel.  Its all Palestine.  Israel has no right to exist.  But he can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and that is the question that Rocco has been dancing around.
Click to expand...





 no he has not as you have failed to produce a single piece of evidence to show that there was a Palestinian state with defined agreed borders. All you have shown is that you either cant read English or that you will twist words to meet with your anti Jew  POV. The borders of Israel are those set out in the mandate of Palestine when it delineates the borders of the proposed NATIONal home of the Jews.

See here



PALESTINE


INTRODUCTORY.


POSITION, ETC.​

Palestine lies on the western edge of the continent of Asia between Latitude 30º N. and 33º N., Longitude 34º 30’ E. and 35º 30’ E.

On the North it is bounded by the French Mandated Territories of Syria and Lebanon, on the East by Syria and Trans-Jordan, on the South-west by the Egyptian province of Sinai, on the South-east by the Gulf of Aqaba and on the West by the Mediterranean. The frontier with Syria was laid down by the Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its delimitation was ratified in 1923. Briefly stated, the boundaries are as follows: -

_ North_. – From Ras en Naqura on the Mediterranean eastwards to a point west of Qadas, thence in a northerly direction to Metulla, thence east to a point west of Banias.

_ East_. – From Banias in a southerly direction east of Lake Hula to Jisr Banat Ya’pub, thence along a line east of the Jordan and the Lake of Tiberias and on to El Hamme station on the Samakh-Deraa railway line, thence along the centre of the river Yarmuq to its confluence with the Jordan, thence along the centres of the Jordan, the Dead Sea and the Wadi Araba to a point on the Gulf of Aqaba two miles west of the town of Aqaba, thence along the shore of the Gulf of Aqaba to Ras Jaba.

_ South_. – From Ras Jaba in a generally north-westerly direction to the junction of the Neki-Aqaba and Gaza-Aqaba Roads, thence to a point west-north-west of Ain Maghara and thence to a point on the Mediterranean coast north-west of Rafa.

_ West_. – The Mediterranean Sea.



 Then here



The Origin and Nature of the “Mandate for Palestine”

The “Mandate for Palestine,” an historical League of Nations document, laid down the Jewish legal right to settle anywhere in western Palestine, a 10,000-square-miles3 area between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea.

The legally binding document was conferred on April 24, 1920 at the San Remo Conference, and its terms outlined in the Treaty of Sèvres on August 10, 1920. The Mandate’s terms were finalized and unanimously approved on July 24, 1922, by the Council of the League of Nations, which was comprised at that time of 51 countries, and became operational on September 29, 1923.

The “Mandate for Palestine” was not a naive vision briefly embraced by the international community in blissful unawareness of Arab opposition to the very notion of Jewish historical rights in Palestine. The Mandate weathered the test of time: On April 18, 1946, when the League of Nations was dissolved and its assets and duties transferred to the United Nations, the international community, in essence, reaffirmed the validity of this international accord and reconfirmed that the terms for a Jewish National Home were the will of the international community, a “sacred trust” – despite the fact that by then it was patently clear that the Arabs opposed a Jewish National Home, no matter what the form.

Many seem to confuse the “Mandate for Palestine” [The Trust], with the British Mandate [The Trustee]. The “Mandate for Palestine” is a League of Nations document that laid down the Jewish legal rights in Palestine. The British Mandate, on the other hand, was entrusted by the League of Nations with the responsibility to administrate the area delineated by the “Mandate for Palestine.”

Great Britain [i.e., the Mandatory or Trustee] did turn over its responsibility to the United Nations as of May 14, 1948. However, the legal force of the League of Nations’ “Mandate for Palestine” [i.e., The Trust] was not terminated with the end of the British Mandate. Rather, the Trust was transferred over to the United Nations.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, this is so sad.
> 
> Independence and sovereignty are extraordinary intangible assets that intrinsically tied together.  A nation cannot have sovereignty _(right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference)_ without independence (the attribute of a nation that is autonomous).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.
> 
> The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the UN Palestine Commission helped the Jewish People attain their sovereignty by first establishing independence over Israel; that presented by exhibiting control over the territory.  Conversely --- it is the very rejection and lack of cooperation with the UN Palestine Commission that was key to Hostile Arab not being able to attaining independence and sovereignty.   The Mandatory gave the Hostile Arab Palestinian plenty of notice by issuing the Memorandum of the Successor Government (Feb 1948) which the UK established that Palestine was a "legal entity" but it is not a sovereign state.
> 
> The concepts of independence and sovereignty is not a "silver platter" special on the menu that the Arab Palestinian can say:  Oh, I want one of them.  These concepts are about  sovereign equality, territorial integrity and  political independence.  And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian; and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and  political independence.  That means, the Arab Palestinian (which did not cooperate with the UNPC) must refrain in their use the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel (which did cooperate with the UNPC).
> 
> Odd ---  the people that cooperated with the UNPC - achieved independence and sovereignty; while at the same time, the people that did not cooperate with the UNPC --- DID NOT --- acquire independence and sovereignty.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the presented:
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are still dancing around the question.
Click to expand...






What question as all yours have been answered in full many times over. It is clearly a state of you not wanting to see those answers so you come up with your LIES


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, this is so sad.
> 
> Independence and sovereignty are extraordinary intangible assets that intrinsically tied together.  A nation cannot have sovereignty _(right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference)_ without independence (the attribute of a nation that is autonomous).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.
> 
> The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the UN Palestine Commission helped the Jewish People attain their sovereignty by first establishing independence over Israel; that presented by exhibiting control over the territory.  Conversely --- it is the very rejection and lack of cooperation with the UN Palestine Commission that was key to Hostile Arab not being able to attaining independence and sovereignty.   The Mandatory gave the Hostile Arab Palestinian plenty of notice by issuing the Memorandum of the Successor Government (Feb 1948) which the UK established that Palestine was a "legal entity" but it is not a sovereign state.
> 
> The concepts of independence and sovereignty is not a "silver platter" special on the menu that the Arab Palestinian can say:  Oh, I want one of them.  These concepts are about  sovereign equality, territorial integrity and  political independence.  And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian; and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and  political independence.  That means, the Arab Palestinian (which did not cooperate with the UNPC) must refrain in their use the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel (which did cooperate with the UNPC).
> 
> Odd ---  the people that cooperated with the UNPC - achieved independence and sovereignty; while at the same time, the people that did not cooperate with the UNPC --- DID NOT --- acquire independence and sovereignty.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the presented:
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Independence and sovereignty are extraordinary intangible assets that intrinsically tied together.  A nation cannot have sovereignty _(right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference)_ without independence (the attribute of a nation that is autonomous).​
> From the Montevideo Conference:
> 
> ARTICLE 4
> 
> States are juridically equal, enjoy the same rights, and have equal capacity in their exercise. The rights of each one do not depend upon the power which it possesses to assure its exercise, but upon the simple fact of its existence as a person under international law.
Click to expand...







 Which you have been shown does not apply as it deals with the Americas, and it has no validity in international law.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, this is so sad.
> 
> Independence and sovereignty are extraordinary intangible assets that intrinsically tied together.  A nation cannot have sovereignty _(right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference)_ without independence (the attribute of a nation that is autonomous).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.
> 
> The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the UN Palestine Commission helped the Jewish People attain their sovereignty by first establishing independence over Israel; that presented by exhibiting control over the territory.  Conversely --- it is the very rejection and lack of cooperation with the UN Palestine Commission that was key to Hostile Arab not being able to attaining independence and sovereignty.   The Mandatory gave the Hostile Arab Palestinian plenty of notice by issuing the Memorandum of the Successor Government (Feb 1948) which the UK established that Palestine was a "legal entity" but it is not a sovereign state.
> 
> The concepts of independence and sovereignty is not a "silver platter" special on the menu that the Arab Palestinian can say:  Oh, I want one of them.  These concepts are about  sovereign equality, territorial integrity and  political independence.  And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian; and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and  political independence.  That means, the Arab Palestinian (which did not cooperate with the UNPC) must refrain in their use the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel (which did cooperate with the UNPC).
> 
> Odd ---  the people that cooperated with the UNPC - achieved independence and sovereignty; while at the same time, the people that did not cooperate with the UNPC --- DID NOT --- acquire independence and sovereignty.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the presented:
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These concepts are about sovereign equality, territorial integrity and political independence. * And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian;* and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and political independence.​
> Links?
Click to expand...







 Links to what, your claims that only the muslims have the right to be sovereign in the M.E. ?


----------



## Phoenall

MaryL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY  would I want to boycott Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't be complicit in the atrocities Israel commits.
> 
> By buying Israeli products or services, you are supporting Israel.  By supporting Israel, you are complicit in the crimes Israel commits.
> 
> _To understand why someone would want to boycott  these corporations (like SodaStream, Agrexco, etc), here are a few facts about the occupation:_
> _
> -The Israeli authorities __have maintained__ their air, land and sea blockade of Gaza, effectively imposing collective punishment on all 1.8m inhabitants.
> 
> -Israeli authorities __control__ Palestinian imports and exports.
> 
> -They are __building__ illegal Jewish-only settlements in Palestinian territories.
> 
> -In 2014, __over__ 2,300 Palestinians were killed by Israeli forces. 39 Israelis were killed._​
> _-Palestinian children are __routinely__ tortured and killed in Israeli prisons._​
> Boycotting can best be summed up this way...
> 
> *Why boycott?*
> _
> Boycotts enable consumers to:
> _
> _*1.* Not be complicit in the practices of unethical corporations through supporting them financially.
> 
> *2. *Large scale boycotts can stop corporations engaging in unethical practices altogether._​
> And finally, although this is just a rumor, I've heard boycotting Israel, makes you more attractive to the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, I doubt I am complicit in helping anyone hurt a flea, let alone atrocities. Arabs, Palestinians and Muslims, umm, they aren't looking like poor victim morally untouchables  as the OP supposes. 9/11 made my mind up on Arab- Palestinian- Muslim a long time ago. Yes, they are all connected.
Click to expand...








 You should know by now that 9/11 was a mossad/cia/fbi false flag operation  on the orders of the Jewish lobby in the USA. They used the Jewish time-warp machine that allowed them to go back in time and rig the buildings with shaped charges so they would fall straight down.


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I doubt I am complicit in helping anyone hurt a flea, let alone atrocities. Arabs, Palestinians and Muslims, umm, they aren't looking like poor victim morally untouchables  as the OP supposes. 9/11 made my mind up on Arab- Palestinian- Muslim a long time ago. Yes, they are all connected.
> 
> 
> 
> Of coarse you're complicit; you're defending Israel.
> 
> Anyone defending Israel has blood on their hands.
> 
> BTW, the Palestinian's ARE victims.
Click to expand...







 Just as you defend hamas terrorism

 Anyone defending Palestine has the blood of thousands on their hands, and are supporting war crimes and murder

 Of their own making, and the problems all stem from their stupidity


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, I've answered that a number of times
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Tin's consistent argument is that there are no boundaries between Palestine and Israel.  Its all Palestine.  Israel has no right to exist.  But he can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and that is the question that Rocco has been dancing around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are no Treaties and no Armistice Agreement between Israel and the Arab Palestine of the West Bank.  The existing Treaty between Israel and Jordan establishes an international recognized boundary between Israel and Jordan:
> 
> *Annex I (a)  Jordan-Israel International Boundary Delimitation And Demarcation*
> 
> 2. The boundary is delimited as follows:
> 
> *Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers*
> 
> A. The boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.
> B. The boundary line shall follow natural changes (accretion or erosion) in the course of the rivers unless otherwise agreed. Artificial changes in or of the course of the rivers shall not affect the location of the boundary unless otherwise agreed. No artificial changes may be made except by agreement between both Parties.
> C. In the event of a future sudden natural change in or of the course of the rivers (avulsion or cutting of new bed) the Joint Boundary Commission (Article 3 below) shall meet as soon as possible, to decide on necessary measures, which may include physical restoration of the prior location of the river course.
> D. The boundary line in the two rivers is shown on the 1/10,000 orthophoto maps dated 1994 (Appendix III attached to this Annex).
> E. Adjustment to the boundary line in any of the rivers due to natural changes (accretion or erosion) shall be carried out whenever it is deemed necessary by the Boundary Commission or once every five years.
> F. The lines defining the special Baqura/Naharayim area are shown on the 1:10,000 orthophoto map (Appendix IV attached to this Annex).
> G.
> The orthophoto maps and image maps showing the line separating Jordan from the territory that came under Israeli Military government control in 1967 shall have that line indicated in a different presentation and the legend shall carry on it the following disclaimer:
> 
> "This line is the administrative boundary between Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Dead Sea and Salt Pans*
> The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.
> 
> 
> *Wadi Araba/Emek Ha’arava*
> 
> A. The boundary line is shown on the 1:20,000 orthophoto maps sheets, Appendix I attached to this Annex).
> B. The land boundary shall be demarcated, under a joint boundary demarcation procedure, by boundary pillars which will be jointly located, erected, measured and documented on the basis of the boundary shown in the 1/20,000 orthophoto maps referred to in Article 2-C-(1) above. Between each two adjacent boundary pillars the boundary line shall follow a straight line.
> C. The boundary pillars shall be defined in a list of geographic and UTM coordinates based on a joint boundary datum (IJBD 94) to be agreed upon by the Joint Team of Experts appointed by the two parties (hereinafter the JTE) using joint Global Positioning System (GPS) Measurements. The list of coordinates shall be prepared, signed and approved by both Parties as soon as possible and no later than 9 months after this Treaty enters into force and shall become part of this Annex. This list of geographic and UTM coordinates when completed and agreed upon by both Parties shall be binding and shall take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line of this sector.
> D. The boundary pillars shall be maintained by both Parties in accordance with a procedure to be agreed upon. The coordinates in Article 2-C-(3) above shall be used to reconstruct boundary pillars in case they are damaged, destroyed or displaced.
> E. The line defining the Al-Ghamr/Zofar area is shown on the Wadi Araba/Emek Ha'arava orthophoto map (Appendix V attached to this Annex).
> 
> *The Gulf of Aqaba*
> The Parties shall act in accordance with Article 3.7 of the Treaty.
> Although the Treaty acknowledges the West Bank, moving east from the coast line of the Mediterranean Sea, there is no other internationally recognized boundary until you reach the Israeli-Jordan boundary.  This is with the exception of the Oslo Accords; which establishes Areas "A" --- "B" --- "C".
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that still leaves the question as to when Israel acquired the territory that it is claiming a border.
Click to expand...






 In the Treaty of Sevres and the San Remo conference both in 1920. They delineated the two entities in Palestine the arab muslim one and the Jewish one. These became international law and the borders of both were delineated for the world to see. Just because you don't think that these should apply to the Jews does not mean that they don't, and your wishes are 100 years too late.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Of course, I've answer that just as often.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that still leaves the question as to when Israel acquired the territory that it is claiming a border.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> There are multiple phases to this.
> 
> The Jewish Agency and Provisional Government cooperated with the UNSCOP and the UNPC.
> The UNSCOP submitted recommendation to the General Assembly.
> The General Assembly adopted a recommendation and establish the Step Preparatory to Independence (SPTI).
> The Jewish Agency and Provisional Government cooperated with the UNPC and complete the essential SPTI.
> In coordination with the Successor Government, on the UK withdraw from the territory under Mandate, The Provisional Government declared Independence IAW the Recommendation.
> The Arab League forces attacked from all the adjacent Arab States.  Israeli forces first repulse and pursue Arab Forces, assuming more territory as the Arab Forces withdraw and escape.
> The UN Helps negotiate Armistice Agreements.
> This is the end of the first phase.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a few things missing from your list.
> 
> Who gave land to Israel?
> Whose land was given to Israel?
> Specifically what land was given? (borders/map)
Click to expand...








 LoN as the sovereign rulers of the land

 LoN land acquired as part of the reparations of war from the Ottoman Empire

 Delineated in the San Remo conference, Treaty of Sevres and the mandate of Palestine. You deny the maps because they are produced by a Zionist


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary.  I agree.  But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles.  It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> •  An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.
> 
> Indeed. Read those armistice agreements again.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to our focus (West Bank), the 1949 Armistice Line is defined and totally encapsulate the West Bank; clearly identifying them as Demarcations (alla the Declaration of Principles) until replaced  the Treaty which essentially dissolved the Armistice Line with Jordan and replaced it with a permanent international boundary.
> 
> Article VI(9):  Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.​Article 3(2):  Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty was signed on October 26, 1994
> 
> The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
> Yes, I agree there was a difference in the Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Agreement, but still does not change the fact that the delineation is protected.  And for all practical purposed, it has NO impact on the matter of integrity.  The War was fought, and the territorial boundaries were established.  And the boundaries were established between the parties to the Conflict:  Israel 'vs' Egypt and Jordan.  The Arab Palestinians did not have a recognized government, or any territorial control.
> Article V(5), Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The basic purpose of the Armistice Demarcation Line is to delineate the line beyond which the armed forces of the respective Parties shall not move except as provided in Article III of this Agreement.​Article II, Treaty Between Israel and Egypt : 1974
> 
> Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> And again, the Armistice Line dissolves and is replaced by the permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel in the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine.  Which entirely encapsulates the Gaza Strip.
> 
> You can claim what you will, but Armistice Lines are protected by the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> Claim is just merely subterfuge for the Arab Palestinian clinging to some right of insurgency, or some justification for continued hostilities.  But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the present:
> 
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary. I agree. But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles. It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.​
> Actually they were specifically not to be any kind of boundary at all.
> 
> That said, they did not disrupt Palestine's international boundaries at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNTIL SUCH A TIME AS THEY WERE ACEPTED AS AGREED BORDERS
> 
> What International borders are those, and don't quote the LoN mandate for Palestine borders as they do not delineate the nation of Palestine. Made very clear in the actual treaty setting them out
Click to expand...

UNTIL SUCH A TIME AS THEY WERE ACEPTED AS AGREED BORDERS​
Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, yes, the intent was not let the Armistice lines form the permanent boundary.  I agree.  But it does not change the fact that Armistice Lines are protected under the Declaration of Principles.  It does not undermine the sovereignty if Israel or the integrity of the Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> •  An Armistice Line does not (repeat) does not affect the integrity of a Nation.
> 
> Indeed. Read those armistice agreements again.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to our focus (West Bank), the 1949 Armistice Line is defined and totally encapsulate the West Bank; clearly identifying them as Demarcations (alla the Declaration of Principles) until replaced  the Treaty which essentially dissolved the Armistice Line with Jordan and replaced it with a permanent international boundary.
> 
> Article VI(9):  Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.​Article 3(2):  Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty was signed on October 26, 1994
> 
> The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.​
> Yes, I agree there was a difference in the Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Agreement, but still does not change the fact that the delineation is protected.  And for all practical purposed, it has NO impact on the matter of integrity.  The War was fought, and the territorial boundaries were established.  And the boundaries were established between the parties to the Conflict:  Israel 'vs' Egypt and Jordan.  The Arab Palestinians did not have a recognized government, or any territorial control.
> Article V(5), Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.
> 
> The basic purpose of the Armistice Demarcation Line is to delineate the line beyond which the armed forces of the respective Parties shall not move except as provided in Article III of this Agreement.​Article II, Treaty Between Israel and Egypt : 1974
> 
> Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> And again, the Armistice Line dissolves and is replaced by the permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel in the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine.  Which entirely encapsulates the Gaza Strip.
> 
> You can claim what you will, but Armistice Lines are protected by the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> Claim is just merely subterfuge for the Arab Palestinian clinging to some right of insurgency, or some justification for continued hostilities.  But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the present:
> 
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?​
> You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.
> 
> The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this right become international law then, and what does it actually state. Don't forget that the Jews are also covered by all your posts so they MUST be allowed the same rights ?
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, this is so sad.
> 
> Independence and sovereignty are extraordinary intangible assets that intrinsically tied together.  A nation cannot have sovereignty _(right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference)_ without independence (the attribute of a nation that is autonomous).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep jumping back into Israeli propaganda territory no matter how many times I post this.
> 
> The exercise of sovereignty is not the issue. It is the right to sovereignty. The people in non self governing territories have the right to sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just as the UN Palestine Commission helped the Jewish People attain their sovereignty by first establishing independence over Israel; that presented by exhibiting control over the territory.  Conversely --- it is the very rejection and lack of cooperation with the UN Palestine Commission that was key to Hostile Arab not being able to attaining independence and sovereignty.   The Mandatory gave the Hostile Arab Palestinian plenty of notice by issuing the Memorandum of the Successor Government (Feb 1948) which the UK established that Palestine was a "legal entity" but it is not a sovereign state.
> 
> The concepts of independence and sovereignty is not a "silver platter" special on the menu that the Arab Palestinian can say:  Oh, I want one of them.  These concepts are about  sovereign equality, territorial integrity and  political independence.  And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian; and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and  political independence.  That means, the Arab Palestinian (which did not cooperate with the UNPC) must refrain in their use the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel (which did cooperate with the UNPC).
> 
> Odd ---  the people that cooperated with the UNPC - achieved independence and sovereignty; while at the same time, the people that did not cooperate with the UNPC --- DID NOT --- acquire independence and sovereignty.
> 
> *(THE QUESTIONs OF PALESTINE)*
> 
> But, it does not address or answer the basic question of the presented:
> 
> How does the State of Palestine define its territory?
> How can it claim territory for which it never controlled and maintained sovereignty over?
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These concepts are about sovereign equality, territorial integrity and political independence. * And they apply equally to the Jewish People and the Arab Palestinian;* and the protection against the use of threats and force in order to subvert the territorial integrity and political independence.​
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links to what, your claims that only the muslims have the right to be sovereign in the M.E. ?
Click to expand...

I never said that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, I've answered that a number of times
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Tin's consistent argument is that there are no boundaries between Palestine and Israel.  Its all Palestine.  Israel has no right to exist.  But he can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and that is the question that Rocco has been dancing around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are no Treaties and no Armistice Agreement between Israel and the Arab Palestine of the West Bank.  The existing Treaty between Israel and Jordan establishes an international recognized boundary between Israel and Jordan:
> 
> *Annex I (a)  Jordan-Israel International Boundary Delimitation And Demarcation*
> 
> 2. The boundary is delimited as follows:
> 
> *Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers*
> 
> A. The boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.
> B. The boundary line shall follow natural changes (accretion or erosion) in the course of the rivers unless otherwise agreed. Artificial changes in or of the course of the rivers shall not affect the location of the boundary unless otherwise agreed. No artificial changes may be made except by agreement between both Parties.
> C. In the event of a future sudden natural change in or of the course of the rivers (avulsion or cutting of new bed) the Joint Boundary Commission (Article 3 below) shall meet as soon as possible, to decide on necessary measures, which may include physical restoration of the prior location of the river course.
> D. The boundary line in the two rivers is shown on the 1/10,000 orthophoto maps dated 1994 (Appendix III attached to this Annex).
> E. Adjustment to the boundary line in any of the rivers due to natural changes (accretion or erosion) shall be carried out whenever it is deemed necessary by the Boundary Commission or once every five years.
> F. The lines defining the special Baqura/Naharayim area are shown on the 1:10,000 orthophoto map (Appendix IV attached to this Annex).
> G.
> The orthophoto maps and image maps showing the line separating Jordan from the territory that came under Israeli Military government control in 1967 shall have that line indicated in a different presentation and the legend shall carry on it the following disclaimer:
> 
> "This line is the administrative boundary between Jordan and the territory which came under Israeli military government control in 1967. Any treatment of this line shall be without prejudice to the status of that territory.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Dead Sea and Salt Pans*
> The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.
> 
> 
> *Wadi Araba/Emek Ha’arava*
> 
> A. The boundary line is shown on the 1:20,000 orthophoto maps sheets, Appendix I attached to this Annex).
> B. The land boundary shall be demarcated, under a joint boundary demarcation procedure, by boundary pillars which will be jointly located, erected, measured and documented on the basis of the boundary shown in the 1/20,000 orthophoto maps referred to in Article 2-C-(1) above. Between each two adjacent boundary pillars the boundary line shall follow a straight line.
> C. The boundary pillars shall be defined in a list of geographic and UTM coordinates based on a joint boundary datum (IJBD 94) to be agreed upon by the Joint Team of Experts appointed by the two parties (hereinafter the JTE) using joint Global Positioning System (GPS) Measurements. The list of coordinates shall be prepared, signed and approved by both Parties as soon as possible and no later than 9 months after this Treaty enters into force and shall become part of this Annex. This list of geographic and UTM coordinates when completed and agreed upon by both Parties shall be binding and shall take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line of this sector.
> D. The boundary pillars shall be maintained by both Parties in accordance with a procedure to be agreed upon. The coordinates in Article 2-C-(3) above shall be used to reconstruct boundary pillars in case they are damaged, destroyed or displaced.
> E. The line defining the Al-Ghamr/Zofar area is shown on the Wadi Araba/Emek Ha'arava orthophoto map (Appendix V attached to this Annex).
> 
> *The Gulf of Aqaba*
> The Parties shall act in accordance with Article 3.7 of the Treaty.
> Although the Treaty acknowledges the West Bank, moving east from the coast line of the Mediterranean Sea, there is no other internationally recognized boundary until you reach the Israeli-Jordan boundary.  This is with the exception of the Oslo Accords; which establishes Areas "A" --- "B" --- "C".
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that still leaves the question as to when Israel acquired the territory that it is claiming a border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Treaty of Sevres and the San Remo conference both in 1920. They delineated the two entities in Palestine the arab muslim one and the Jewish one. These became international law and the borders of both were delineated for the world to see. Just because you don't think that these should apply to the Jews does not mean that they don't, and your wishes are 100 years too late.
Click to expand...

Where did they say that?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY  would I want to boycott Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't be complicit in the atrocities Israel commits.
> 
> By buying Israeli products or services, you are supporting Israel.  By supporting Israel, you are complicit in the crimes Israel commits.
> 
> _To understand why someone would want to boycott  these corporations (like SodaStream, Agrexco, etc), here are a few facts about the occupation:_
> _
> -The Israeli authorities __have maintained__ their air, land and sea blockade of Gaza, effectively imposing collective punishment on all 1.8m inhabitants.
> 
> -Israeli authorities __control__ Palestinian imports and exports.
> 
> -They are __building__ illegal Jewish-only settlements in Palestinian territories.
> 
> -In 2014, __over__ 2,300 Palestinians were killed by Israeli forces. 39 Israelis were killed._​
> _-Palestinian children are __routinely__ tortured and killed in Israeli prisons._​
> Boycotting can best be summed up this way...
> 
> *Why boycott?*
> _
> Boycotts enable consumers to:
> _
> _*1.* Not be complicit in the practices of unethical corporations through supporting them financially.
> 
> *2. *Large scale boycotts can stop corporations engaging in unethical practices altogether._​
> And finally, although this is just a rumor, I've heard boycotting Israel, makes you more attractive to the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, I doubt I am complicit in helping anyone hurt a flea, let alone atrocities. Arabs, Palestinians and Muslims, umm, they aren't looking like poor victim morally untouchables  as the OP supposes. 9/11 made my mind up on Arab- Palestinian- Muslim a long time ago. Yes, they are all connected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know by now that 9/11 was a mossad/cia/fbi false flag operation  on the orders of the Jewish lobby in the USA. They used the Jewish time-warp machine that allowed them to go back in time and rig the buildings with shaped charges so they would fall straight down.
Click to expand...

9/11 in 5 minutes.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY  would I want to boycott Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't be complicit in the atrocities Israel commits.
> 
> By buying Israeli products or services, you are supporting Israel.  By supporting Israel, you are complicit in the crimes Israel commits.
> 
> _To understand why someone would want to boycott  these corporations (like SodaStream, Agrexco, etc), here are a few facts about the occupation:_
> _
> -The Israeli authorities __have maintained__ their air, land and sea blockade of Gaza, effectively imposing collective punishment on all 1.8m inhabitants.
> 
> -Israeli authorities __control__ Palestinian imports and exports.
> 
> -They are __building__ illegal Jewish-only settlements in Palestinian territories.
> 
> -In 2014, __over__ 2,300 Palestinians were killed by Israeli forces. 39 Israelis were killed._​
> _-Palestinian children are __routinely__ tortured and killed in Israeli prisons._​
> Boycotting can best be summed up this way...
> 
> *Why boycott?*
> _
> Boycotts enable consumers to:
> _
> _*1.* Not be complicit in the practices of unethical corporations through supporting them financially.
> 
> *2. *Large scale boycotts can stop corporations engaging in unethical practices altogether._​
> And finally, although this is just a rumor, I've heard boycotting Israel, makes you more attractive to the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, I doubt I am complicit in helping anyone hurt a flea, let alone atrocities. Arabs, Palestinians and Muslims, umm, they aren't looking like poor victim morally untouchables  as the OP supposes. 9/11 made my mind up on Arab- Palestinian- Muslim a long time ago. Yes, they are all connected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know by now that 9/11 was a mossad/cia/fbi false flag operation  on the orders of the Jewish lobby in the USA. They used the Jewish time-warp machine that allowed them to go back in time and rig the buildings with shaped charges so they would fall straight down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9/11 in 5 minutes.
Click to expand...








 And I have just the thing for you, a signed baptism record for Jesus carried out by the Arch Bishop of Canterbury.

 Still does not explain how they primed the building to explode as they claim without anyone noticing the crews going in and out or the smell of new paint every day for 5 years


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

This is OFF TOPIC, but an amusing break in this thread.

Actually, I kind-a-like this particular short video.



P F Tinmore said:


> 9/11 in 5 minutes.


*(COMMENT)*

While I may not agree with the presentation, you have to admire the snappy way it is put together.

The one thing that I think is missing in these presentations, is that --- there is no one less trustworthy than an American Politician; unless (of course) it is a Commission orchestrated by politicians that want their five minutes of fame.

Most of what Congress (House or Senate) does often sounds Courageous, but actually follows the 6 Phases of Project Management made famous in the 1970's. 


(1) W_ild euphoria_ when the new system is announced, 
(2) _Growing concern_, 
(3) ”N_ear total disillusionment_ as the systems people realize almost all the goals set down in stage 1 are unattainable (mainly because Congress never really intended to deliver on the objective)” 
(4) Unmitigated disaster, 
(5) S_earch for the guilty_, in the absence of evidence,
(6) P_unishment of the innocent_, and (7) _promotion of the uninvolved_. ​
_Computers and Management in a Changing Society, _2nd edition  By Donald H. Sanders 
New York, NY: McGraw-Hill 1974  Pg. 238:
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is OFF TOPIC, but an amusing break in this thread.
> 
> Actually, I kind-a-like this particular short video.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 in 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While I may not agree with the presentation, you have to admire the snappy way it is put together.
> 
> The one thing that I think is missing in these presentations, is that --- there is no one less trustworthy than an American Politician; unless (of course) it is a Commission orchestrated by politicians that want their five minutes of fame.
> 
> Most of what Congress (House or Senate) does often sounds Courageous, but actually follows the 6 Phases of Project Management made famous in the 1970's.
> 
> 
> (1) W_ild euphoria_ when the new system is announced,
> (2) _Growing concern_,
> (3) ”N_ear total disillusionment_ as the systems people realize almost all the goals set down in stage 1 are unattainable (mainly because Congress never really intended to deliver on the objective)”
> (4) Unmitigated disaster,
> (5) S_earch for the guilty_, in the absence of evidence,
> (6) P_unishment of the innocent_, and (7) _promotion of the uninvolved_.​
> _Computers and Management in a Changing Society, _2nd edition  By Donald H. Sanders
> New York, NY: McGraw-Hill 1974  Pg. 238:
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

While I may not agree with the presentation, you have to admire the snappy way it is put together.​
Quick and on point. Unfortunately, 9/11 cannot be honestly discussed on these boards.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is OFF TOPIC, but an amusing break in this thread.
> 
> Actually, I kind-a-like this particular short video.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 in 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While I may not agree with the presentation, you have to admire the snappy way it is put together.
> 
> The one thing that I think is missing in these presentations, is that --- there is no one less trustworthy than an American Politician; unless (of course) it is a Commission orchestrated by politicians that want their five minutes of fame.
> 
> Most of what Congress (House or Senate) does often sounds Courageous, but actually follows the 6 Phases of Project Management made famous in the 1970's.
> 
> 
> (1) W_ild euphoria_ when the new system is announced,
> (2) _Growing concern_,
> (3) ”N_ear total disillusionment_ as the systems people realize almost all the goals set down in stage 1 are unattainable (mainly because Congress never really intended to deliver on the objective)”
> (4) Unmitigated disaster,
> (5) S_earch for the guilty_, in the absence of evidence,
> (6) P_unishment of the innocent_, and (7) _promotion of the uninvolved_.​
> _Computers and Management in a Changing Society, _2nd edition  By Donald H. Sanders
> New York, NY: McGraw-Hill 1974  Pg. 238:
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I may not agree with the presentation, you have to admire the snappy way it is put together.​
> Quick and on point. Unfortunately, 9/11 cannot be honestly discussed on these boards.
Click to expand...







 Far too many conspiracy theorists with foil lined armadillo helmets and stained underwear


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>









 Says it all really.....................Palestinian resistance movement, another name for islamonazi terrorists


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 Once again islamonazi propaganda LIES from al-jazeera


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Are these two related? I heard they are cousins.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these two related? I heard they are cousins.
Click to expand...

Doesn't much matter. BDS is an abysmal failure, as is so much of Arab-Moslem attempts at joining the relevant first world.


----------



## jillian

Boston1 said:


> I think Rocco is being very generous in his explanations here. As is Israel in allowing the Arab Muslims administrative control over some areas of the disputed territories. Even if they are entirely incompetent in either administration or economic management.
> 
> Had Israel never allowed such administrative control by the hostile Arabs who remained in the area and enforced the Geneva convention articles concerning the separation and treatment of POWs vs civilians this mess wouldn't exist today.
> 
> But our subject demands a mention. Obviously the effort is a failure. Israel has one of the strongest and most diverse economies in the world.
> 
> Its the Arab Muslims of the area that have suffered due to several pervading conditions
> 
> An absolutely pathetic GDP per capita of the Arab Muslims



is it israel's fault the pals use all of the international aid they get to support terrorism?


----------



## jillian

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very interesting to determine what you think are the boundaries of the State of Palestine versus the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Tin's consistent argument is that there are no boundaries between Palestine and Israel.  Its all Palestine.  Israel has no right to exist.  But he can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, and that is the question that Rocco has been dancing around.
Click to expand...


no. it's BS when you and the other jew-haters say it.

don't you get tired of lying and spewing your jew-hating garbage?

you're pretty lowlife and i feel sorry for anyone who has to live with your hate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rocco is being very generous in his explanations here. As is Israel in allowing the Arab Muslims administrative control over some areas of the disputed territories. Even if they are entirely incompetent in either administration or economic management.
> 
> Had Israel never allowed such administrative control by the hostile Arabs who remained in the area and enforced the Geneva convention articles concerning the separation and treatment of POWs vs civilians this mess wouldn't exist today.
> 
> But our subject demands a mention. Obviously the effort is a failure. Israel has one of the strongest and most diverse economies in the world.
> 
> Its the Arab Muslims of the area that have suffered due to several pervading conditions
> 
> An absolutely pathetic GDP per capita of the Arab Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it israel's fault the pals use all of the international aid they get to support terrorism?
Click to expand...

Pffft.

Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rocco is being very generous in his explanations here. As is Israel in allowing the Arab Muslims administrative control over some areas of the disputed territories. Even if they are entirely incompetent in either administration or economic management.
> 
> Had Israel never allowed such administrative control by the hostile Arabs who remained in the area and enforced the Geneva convention articles concerning the separation and treatment of POWs vs civilians this mess wouldn't exist today.
> 
> But our subject demands a mention. Obviously the effort is a failure. Israel has one of the strongest and most diverse economies in the world.
> 
> Its the Arab Muslims of the area that have suffered due to several pervading conditions
> 
> An absolutely pathetic GDP per capita of the Arab Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it israel's fault the pals use all of the international aid they get to support terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign?
Click to expand...

Then palistanians should stop flashing holes in their underwear, y'know, "poah 'n robbed" stuff. The best-paid refugeestniks in da world. No-land-and-no-border settlers.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rocco is being very generous in his explanations here. As is Israel in allowing the Arab Muslims administrative control over some areas of the disputed territories. Even if they are entirely incompetent in either administration or economic management.
> 
> Had Israel never allowed such administrative control by the hostile Arabs who remained in the area and enforced the Geneva convention articles concerning the separation and treatment of POWs vs civilians this mess wouldn't exist today.
> 
> But our subject demands a mention. Obviously the effort is a failure. Israel has one of the strongest and most diverse economies in the world.
> 
> Its the Arab Muslims of the area that have suffered due to several pervading conditions
> 
> An absolutely pathetic GDP per capita of the Arab Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it israel's fault the pals use all of the international aid they get to support terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign?
Click to expand...







 Not at all as it is not propaganda but fact, so obvious that even the arab nations have started to call Palestinians terrorists and have stopped supporting them.


----------



## Hossfly

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these two related? I heard they are cousins.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't much matter. BDS is an abysmal failure, as is so much of Arab-Moslem attempts at joining the relevant first world.
Click to expand...

Tinmore gave you a funny on your post but he realizes the anti-BDS movement is spreading and is crying inside.

Legislators from 13 Latin American and Caribbean countries have signed a resolution to encourage their governments to increase efforts to strengthen ties with Israel and condemn the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions, or BDS, movement.

The lawmakers met last week in Miami for the Israel Allies Foundation’s second annual Latin America Summit on Israel, The Jerusalem Post reported. The foundation works with parliaments around the world to mobilize political support for Israel based on Jewish-Christian values.The signatories “unequivocally declare, personally, our support for the Jewish people to live in peace, safety and security in the Land of Israel,” read the Spanish-language resolution. “Strong relations between the Western Hemisphere and Israel are crucial to the spread of freedom, democracy and justice around the world.

read more: 13 Latin American, Caribbean legislators sign motion condemning BDS movement  - Jewish World News


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these two related? I heard they are cousins.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't much matter. BDS is an abysmal failure, as is so much of Arab-Moslem attempts at joining the relevant first world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore gave you a funny on your post but he realizes the anti-BDS movement is spreading and is crying inside.
> 
> Legislators from 13 Latin American and Caribbean countries have signed a resolution to encourage their governments to increase efforts to strengthen ties with Israel and condemn the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions, or BDS, movement.
> 
> The lawmakers met last week in Miami for the Israel Allies Foundation’s second annual Latin America Summit on Israel, The Jerusalem Post reported. The foundation works with parliaments around the world to mobilize political support for Israel based on Jewish-Christian values.The signatories “unequivocally declare, personally, our support for the Jewish people to live in peace, safety and security in the Land of Israel,” read the Spanish-language resolution. “Strong relations between the Western Hemisphere and Israel are crucial to the spread of freedom, democracy and justice around the world.
> 
> read more: 13 Latin American, Caribbean legislators sign motion condemning BDS movement  - Jewish World News
Click to expand...

Also the Roman Empire sees the need for the world to stick with Israel.


Mara Carfagna, who served as Italy’s Minister for Equal Opportunity between 2008 and 2011, gave an interview in February to Italian pro-Israel website _L’Informale_, The interview has been picked up by the _Jihad Watch_ blog and Hebrew-language media in recent days.

Carfagna, who was chosen by Silvio Berlusconi to head the civil and human rights section of his party, told the website she does not think Israel’s case is very hard to understand, “if you look at reality, not through the lenses of anti-Zionist and anti-Jewish prejudice.”

“I have faith in the history, traditions, and culture of Israel,” she explained. “But above all, I believe in the rights of the Jewish people. The right to claim a homeland, to live in security, not to suffer discrimination of any kind. I believe that myopic refusal to recognize the right of Israel to exist as the state of the Jews is very often linked more to prejudices than to political arguments.

“The West cannot abandon Israel, because that would mean abandoning itself,” she pressed on. “Israel is the West’s bridgehead in an area where democracy, freedom and human rights are still struggling to establish themselves... Our fundamental values cannot be overshadowed or pushed aside by economic interests.”

Italian politician: If we abandon Israel, we abandon ourselves


----------



## montelatici

What is unusual about the fact that a representative of Berlusconi's racist political movement (Trump is the U.S. version of Berlusconi) would support Israel.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> What is unusual about the fact that a representative of Berlusconi's racist political movement (Trump is the U.S. version of Berlusconi) would support Israel.


Your silly "racist" canard is a hoot. Hurling the "r" word is just cheap propaganda when have no actual augment. 

Why wouldn't western governments support Israel in the face of the obvious agenda of the BDS'ers?


----------



## montelatici

For all of you that don't know Berlusconi, now thankfully out of power.


----------



## Phoenall

Not as racist as your dropping the hasbara, Zionist and khazar bombs all the time. Always out of context and to derail and troll the thread.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BDS: security company G4S announces plans to exit Israeli market 

British security company G4S, the world’s largest, has responded to a four-year long global BDS campaign protesting its role in Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights by announcing yesterday it will sell its Israeli subsidiary in the coming “12 to 24 months.”

In describing the move, The Financial Times reported that G4S was “extracting itself from reputationally damaging work.”

- See more at: https://bdsmovement.net/2016/g4s-announces-plans-to-exit-israel-13794#sthash.YNzdE1LN.dpuf


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

I doubt seriously if the BDS Movement Had anything to do with that out of the market.



P F Tinmore said:


> BDS: security company G4S announces plans to exit Israeli market
> 
> British security company G4S, the world’s largest, has responded to a four-year long global BDS campaign protesting its role in Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights by announcing yesterday it will sell its Israeli subsidiary in the coming “12 to 24 months.”
> 
> In describing the move, The Financial Times reported that G4S was “extracting itself from reputationally damaging work.”
> 
> - See more at: https://bdsmovement.net/2016/g4s-announces-plans-to-exit-israel-13794#sthash.YNzdE1LN.dpuf


*(COMMENT)*

These are low-end local national jobs.  This only affects G4S (UK); not G4S (NA) or G4S (GBH). 

Every now and then, the BDS is going to have an impact on some local national positions, and put certain wage earners out of a job.  It also has an impact on the immediate economy which impacts the small residential marketplace.  

I am glad that the BDS Movement has targeted wage position at $15/hr and less.  

I was reading that the:

 "Such a system is contrary to the most basic standards of due process, and gives Palestinians detained by the IOF very little chance of receiving anything even vaguely resembling a fair trial.

G4S's operation of Israeli Prison Service is a clear breach of international law: Articles 49 and 76 of the Fourth Geneva Convention specifically forbid the transfer of an occupied population (Palestinians) into the territory of the occupying power (Israel). Palestinians are also subjected to torture by Israeli forces, and G4S transfers Palestinians to and from interrogation/ torture centres. Such breaches of international humanitarian law can be considered war crimes. G4S’s complicity in the violations of the human rights of these prisoners is undeniable, and demonstrates a direct violation of their commitments under the UN Global Compact and of international law."​
I'm not sure that Article 49 applies since the Oslo Accords grant the Israelis pretty firm control in Area "C".  Article 76 has to do with "health Issues."  I notice that the Arab Palestinians throw these allegations and terms around as if they have an application to the context.  But they never give a specific reference and case information.  I'm holding judgement until I see the ICC Preliminary Investigation of the Arab-Palestinians and the general list of specific allegations.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I doubt seriously if the BDS Movement Had anything to do with that out of the market.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS: security company G4S announces plans to exit Israeli market
> 
> British security company G4S, the world’s largest, has responded to a four-year long global BDS campaign protesting its role in Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights by announcing yesterday it will sell its Israeli subsidiary in the coming “12 to 24 months.”
> 
> In describing the move, The Financial Times reported that G4S was “extracting itself from reputationally damaging work.”
> 
> - See more at: https://bdsmovement.net/2016/g4s-announces-plans-to-exit-israel-13794#sthash.YNzdE1LN.dpuf
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These are low-end local national jobs.  This only affects G4S (UK); not G4S (NA) or G4S (GBH).
> 
> Every now and then, the BDS is going to have an impact on some local national positions, and put certain wage earners out of a job.  It also has an impact on the immediate economy which impacts the small residential marketplace.
> 
> I am glad that the BDS Movement has targeted wage position at $15/hr and less.
> 
> I was reading that the:
> 
> "Such a system is contrary to the most basic standards of due process, and gives Palestinians detained by the IOF very little chance of receiving anything even vaguely resembling a fair trial.
> 
> G4S's operation of Israeli Prison Service is a clear breach of international law: Articles 49 and 76 of the Fourth Geneva Convention specifically forbid the transfer of an occupied population (Palestinians) into the territory of the occupying power (Israel). Palestinians are also subjected to torture by Israeli forces, and G4S transfers Palestinians to and from interrogation/ torture centres. Such breaches of international humanitarian law can be considered war crimes. G4S’s complicity in the violations of the human rights of these prisoners is undeniable, and demonstrates a direct violation of their commitments under the UN Global Compact and of international law."​
> I'm not sure that Article 49 applies since the Oslo Accords grant the Israelis pretty firm control in Area "C".  Article 76 has to do with "health Issues."  I notice that the Arab Palestinians throw these allegations and terms around as if they have an application to the context.  But they never give a specific reference and case information.  I'm holding judgement until I see the ICC Preliminary Investigation of the Arab-Palestinians and the general list of specific allegations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Oh, OK. Merely a coincidence I am sure.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> BDS: security company G4S announces plans to exit Israeli market
> 
> British security company G4S, the world’s largest, has responded to a four-year long global BDS campaign protesting its role in Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights by announcing yesterday it will sell its Israeli subsidiary in the coming “12 to 24 months.”
> 
> In describing the move, The Financial Times reported that G4S was “extracting itself from reputationally damaging work.”
> 
> - See more at: https://bdsmovement.net/2016/g4s-announces-plans-to-exit-israel-13794#sthash.YNzdE1LN.dpuf








 They don't need to worry about that as they are already neck deep in "reputationally damaging work" with its failures in the way it handles and transports prisoners. It has such a bad reputation that it is getting out of much of the high profile security work


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I doubt seriously if the BDS Movement Had anything to do with that out of the market.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS: security company G4S announces plans to exit Israeli market
> 
> British security company G4S, the world’s largest, has responded to a four-year long global BDS campaign protesting its role in Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights by announcing yesterday it will sell its Israeli subsidiary in the coming “12 to 24 months.”
> 
> In describing the move, The Financial Times reported that G4S was “extracting itself from reputationally damaging work.”
> 
> - See more at: https://bdsmovement.net/2016/g4s-announces-plans-to-exit-israel-13794#sthash.YNzdE1LN.dpuf
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These are low-end local national jobs.  This only affects G4S (UK); not G4S (NA) or G4S (GBH).
> 
> Every now and then, the BDS is going to have an impact on some local national positions, and put certain wage earners out of a job.  It also has an impact on the immediate economy which impacts the small residential marketplace.
> 
> I am glad that the BDS Movement has targeted wage position at $15/hr and less.
> 
> I was reading that the:
> 
> "Such a system is contrary to the most basic standards of due process, and gives Palestinians detained by the IOF very little chance of receiving anything even vaguely resembling a fair trial.
> 
> G4S's operation of Israeli Prison Service is a clear breach of international law: Articles 49 and 76 of the Fourth Geneva Convention specifically forbid the transfer of an occupied population (Palestinians) into the territory of the occupying power (Israel). Palestinians are also subjected to torture by Israeli forces, and G4S transfers Palestinians to and from interrogation/ torture centres. Such breaches of international humanitarian law can be considered war crimes. G4S’s complicity in the violations of the human rights of these prisoners is undeniable, and demonstrates a direct violation of their commitments under the UN Global Compact and of international law."​
> I'm not sure that Article 49 applies since the Oslo Accords grant the Israelis pretty firm control in Area "C".  Article 76 has to do with "health Issues."  I notice that the Arab Palestinians throw these allegations and terms around as if they have an application to the context.  But they never give a specific reference and case information.  I'm holding judgement until I see the ICC Preliminary Investigation of the Arab-Palestinians and the general list of specific allegations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, OK. Merely a coincidence I am sure.
Click to expand...







 Or other factors are in play that you have overlooked in your rush to demonise the Jews ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Miss Canada finalist, Hala Yassin, endorses boycott of apartheid Israel *

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Miss Canada finalist, Hala Yassin, endorses boycott of apartheid Israel *
> 
> **


A beauty contestant participant?  Showing an exposed forearm or ankle? A swift of hair?

Isn't there a fatwa being scratched out somewhere?


----------



## Mindful

Looking in on here. And what do I see:

The usual merry-go-round of bullshit. From the usual suspect.


----------



## Phoenall

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Miss Canada finalist, Hala Yassin, endorses boycott of apartheid Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> A beauty contestant participant?  Showing an exposed forearm or ankle? A swift of hair?
> 
> Isn't there a fatwa being scratched out somewhere?
Click to expand...







 With a name like hers she is bound to be an islamonazi propagandist, and should be banned for bringing the contest into disrepute


----------



## Challenger

P F Tinmore said:


> *Miss Canada finalist, Hala Yassin, endorses boycott of apartheid Israel *
> 
> **


Did she win?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Challenger said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Miss Canada finalist, Hala Yassin, endorses boycott of apartheid Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Did she win?
Click to expand...


http://www.mediacoop.ca/sites/media...t_news/hala_marley_-_focus_on_paju_8min36.mp3


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Miss Canada finalist, Hala Yassin, endorses boycott of apartheid Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Did she win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.mediacoop.ca/sites/media...t_news/hala_marley_-_focus_on_paju_8min36.mp3
Click to expand...

Interesting that she's not wearing her islamo-Shame Sack. Is there some reason why she's not participating in Hamas sponsored beauty pageants?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Miss Canada finalist, Hala Yassin, endorses boycott of apartheid Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Did she win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.mediacoop.ca/sites/media...t_news/hala_marley_-_focus_on_paju_8min36.mp3
Click to expand...








 ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA again to deflect away from the subject


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rania Masri *


----------



## Hollie

Boycott the BDS'ers.

#BDS is failing: a continuing series (Feb. 2016)


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Rania Masri *








 So is this aimed at the Palestinians then as they are the ones being racist and they have colonised Jewish Palestine.

 Remember  they have it in their charter to erase all Jews from Palestine  and the LoN gave the land the arab muslims have colonised to the Jews in 1923.


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> Boycott the BDS'ers.
> 
> #BDS is failing: a continuing series (Feb. 2016)



Adam Levick Is a mouthpiece for Hasbara

¨
*Who is UK Media Watch?*

Founded in 2009 (under our former name CiF Watch), we are an independently supported project of CAMERA – the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America –  run by our Managing Editor, Adam Levick, and Assistant Managing Editor Hadar Sela and a dedicated group of volunteers including Richard Millett who contributes on the ground reports from London.¨
About Us

*They both live in israel*


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott the BDS'ers.
> 
> #BDS is failing: a continuing series (Feb. 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Levick Is a mouthpiece for Hasbara
> 
> ¨
> *Who is UK Media Watch?*
> 
> Founded in 2009 (under our former name CiF Watch), we are an independently supported project of CAMERA – the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America –  run by our Managing Editor, Adam Levick, and Assistant Managing Editor Hadar Sela and a dedicated group of volunteers including Richard Millett who contributes on the ground reports from London.¨
> About Us
> 
> *They both live in israel*
Click to expand...

Let's be honest. You're just a mouthpiece who copies and pastes what others write.

It's good you learned a lesson to tag links to your babbling rather than being taken to task for plagiarizing the writing of others.


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott the BDS'ers.
> 
> #BDS is failing: a continuing series (Feb. 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Levick Is a mouthpiece for Hasbara
> 
> ¨
> *Who is UK Media Watch?*
> 
> Founded in 2009 (under our former name CiF Watch), we are an independently supported project of CAMERA – the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America –  run by our Managing Editor, Adam Levick, and Assistant Managing Editor Hadar Sela and a dedicated group of volunteers including Richard Millett who contributes on the ground reports from London.¨
> About Us
> 
> *They both live in israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's be honest. You're just a mouthpiece who copies and pastes what others write.
> 
> It's good you learned a lesson to tag links to your babbling rather than being taken to task for plagiarizing the writing of others.
Click to expand...

First you claim I only copy and paste what others write, no harm in that, right,  then you claim My babbling, so what is it to be, My babbling or copy paste?


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott the BDS'ers.
> 
> #BDS is failing: a continuing series (Feb. 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Levick Is a mouthpiece for Hasbara
> 
> ¨
> *Who is UK Media Watch?*
> 
> Founded in 2009 (under our former name CiF Watch), we are an independently supported project of CAMERA – the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America –  run by our Managing Editor, Adam Levick, and Assistant Managing Editor Hadar Sela and a dedicated group of volunteers including Richard Millett who contributes on the ground reports from London.¨
> About Us
> 
> *They both live in israel*
Click to expand...







 SO WHAT   some islamonazi terrorists live in Israel as well. As much as you want to LIE about the Israelis you have not once brought anything concrete to the board to support your claims.

Now about those arab muslims that don't want to live anywhere else but Israel, are they hasbara as well ?


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott the BDS'ers.
> 
> #BDS is failing: a continuing series (Feb. 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Levick Is a mouthpiece for Hasbara
> 
> ¨
> *Who is UK Media Watch?*
> 
> Founded in 2009 (under our former name CiF Watch), we are an independently supported project of CAMERA – the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America –  run by our Managing Editor, Adam Levick, and Assistant Managing Editor Hadar Sela and a dedicated group of volunteers including Richard Millett who contributes on the ground reports from London.¨
> About Us
> 
> *They both live in israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's be honest. You're just a mouthpiece who copies and pastes what others write.
> 
> It's good you learned a lesson to tag links to your babbling rather than being taken to task for plagiarizing the writing of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you claim I only copy and paste what others write, no harm in that, right,  then you claim My babbling, so what is it to be, My babbling or copy paste?
Click to expand...







 How about both Fatima, we can tell it is Fatima as the syntax, spelling and grammar are that of a child


----------



## Challenger

So BDS is having no effect then?  OK.

Israel's exports slump 22% - Globes English

Looks like our Zionist friends will be running cap in hand for another handout from their Uncle Sam.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> So BDS is having no effect then?  OK.
> 
> Israel's exports slump 22% - Globes English
> 
> Looks like our Zionist friends will be running cap in hand for another handout from their Uncle Sam.



Looks like you BDS'ers will be running to your madrassah to pound your forehead on the prayer mat.




Here's Why Israel's Economy Has a Bright Outlook in 2016

Here's Why Israel's Economy Has a Bright Outlook in 2016


DJIA 22244
NASDAQ 5815
S&P 500 2496
Here's Why Israel's Economy Has a Bright Outlook in 2016
Steven Schoenfeld
Follow
Dec 20, 2015 12:40 PM EST

Editors' Pick: Originally Published Friday, Dec. 18


Despite the brutal conflict raging less than a hundred miles away in Syria, and the violence in Israel itself, Tel Aviv is thriving. 

Moreover, for investors, economic activity throughout this country of eight million people continues to grow. After a year with slightly weaker performance than in 2014, Israel's economy is expected to be one of the fastest growing among developed countries.

When it comes to investing in Israel, here's what to watch out for in the coming year: 

The direction of the U.S. and key global developed equity markets as they react to this week's shift in U.S. monetary policy

The direction of the Israeli shekel against the currencies of its major trade partners

Local macroeconomic factors, pace of global trade growth in 2016, and regulatory uncertainty in the banking and oil and gas sectors

The continued innovation of Israel's technology sector, which is a world-leader in a range of established and disruptive new tech areas

Whether Israel's real estate market will stabilize or even strengthen after hitting a soft patch in late 2015


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


No surprise that Israel supporters would advocate illegal activities.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise that Israel supporters would advocate illegal activities.
Click to expand...


How does that address my post?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise that Israel supporters would advocate illegal activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that address my post?
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>










 SO all you have is just more islamonazi propaganda. The source of your video is the founder of the RACIST bds movement


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise that Israel supporters would advocate illegal activities.
Click to expand...








 Where does it mention any illegal activities ?


----------



## Mindful

*Who is the group, A Jewish Voice for Peace” and why does it hide its funders from the public?*
Don’t be fooled by the name. JVP is an organization of extremists masquerading as Jewish advocates seeking a just peace for all people in the Middle East. Using the language of human rights and claiming to be acting in accordance with Jewish values, JVP demonizes, defames, and delegitimizes Israel, labeling it an “occupier,” “apartheid” and “racist,” while embracing the global boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign (BDS) which would result in the destruction of the only Jewish homeland in the world.

With 9,000 dues-paying members and 60 chapters, JVP’s stated mission is to dilute support for Israel in order to end the Israeli “occupation” of the “West Bank,” Gaza and East Jerusalem, to resolve the Palestinian refugee problem and bring peace to the Middle East. JVP attempts to convince Jews that opposition to Israel is consistent with Jewish values, professing, “We work to build Jewish communities that reflect the understanding that being Jewish and Judaism are not synonymous with Zionism or support for Israel.” But JVP’s mission statement is a smokescreen, the old “bait and switch” — to lure volunteers by feigning devotion to Jewish values, human rights, and social justice and then to propagandize them into warriors in the global anti-Israel war of words as lethal as a war fought with bullets and bombs.

The only thing this “voice for peace” wants is the delegitimization of Israel. In its “Nakba Fact Sheet,” JVP characterizes the founding of Israel as a “catastrophe” and blames Israel exclusively for creating Palestinian refugees, ignoring the roles played by five attacking Arab armies and local Arab leaders advising them to leave.

A Jewish Voice for Peace — Just Another Hate Group | The American Spectator


----------



## dani67

Challenger said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Miss Canada finalist, Hala Yassin, endorses boycott of apartheid Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Did she win?
Click to expand...

never


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Israel Economy Facts & Stats

*Interesting observations about Israel*

Israel ranked first for birth rate amongst High income OECD countries in 2013.
Israel ranked first for life expectancy at birth, male > years amongst Former British colonies in 2011.
Israel ranked first for age structure > 65 years and over amongst Middle Eastern and North Africa in 2013.
Israel ranked #4 for GDP > composition by sector > industry amongst Heavily indebted countries in 2012.
Israel ranked first for maritime claims > territorial sea amongst Densely populated countries in 2013.
Israel ranked second for armed forces personnel per 1000 globally in 2000.


----------



## Challenger

Oh dear, maybe BDS is having more effect that some people think. 

“The Israel economy has been moving in a dangerous direction for a long time,” Brosh said in an e-mail. The government, he said, must take steps to “promote industrial growth and exports, improve productivity and create new jobs in the private sector.”

Sluggish global demand and the strength of the shekel have hurt overseas sales, which account for about a third of the $300 billion economy. Harel Insurance Investments & Financial Services Ltd., one of the country’s largest insurers, lowered its 2016 growth forecast last week to 2.7 percent from 3 percent. Zabezhinsky says growth will probably be about 2 percent.

The fourth-quarter figure was revised downward from an earlier estimate of 3.8 percent released a month ago." 

Israeli Economy Slows in First Quarter as Exports Plummet


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Oh dear, maybe BDS is having more effect that some people think.
> 
> “The Israel economy has been moving in a dangerous direction for a long time,” Brosh said in an e-mail. The government, he said, must take steps to “promote industrial growth and exports, improve productivity and create new jobs in the private sector.”
> 
> Sluggish global demand and the strength of the shekel have hurt overseas sales, which account for about a third of the $300 billion economy. Harel Insurance Investments & Financial Services Ltd., one of the country’s largest insurers, lowered its 2016 growth forecast last week to 2.7 percent from 3 percent. Zabezhinsky says growth will probably be about 2 percent.
> 
> The fourth-quarter figure was revised downward from an earlier estimate of 3.8 percent released a month ago."
> 
> Israeli Economy Slows in First Quarter as Exports Plummet



Oh my. Such an angry self-hater. Does the above help the Arab-Moslem terrorists occupying the disputed territories? No. Of course not. The UNRWA welfare fraud that maintains the Islamic terrorist enclaves in Gaza and Fatah'istan continues on. Don't break a nail on that keyboard gee-had you have going there.


----------



## P F Tinmore

If BDS is no big deal, as some here suggest, what are these clowns yammering on about?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> If BDS is no big deal, as some here suggest, what are these clowns yammering on about?


The concern is that an emotionally disturbed Jew hater will attack a Jew.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Oh dear, maybe BDS is having more effect that some people think.
> 
> “The Israel economy has been moving in a dangerous direction for a long time,” Brosh said in an e-mail. The government, he said, must take steps to “promote industrial growth and exports, improve productivity and create new jobs in the private sector.”
> 
> Sluggish global demand and the strength of the shekel have hurt overseas sales, which account for about a third of the $300 billion economy. Harel Insurance Investments & Financial Services Ltd., one of the country’s largest insurers, lowered its 2016 growth forecast last week to 2.7 percent from 3 percent. Zabezhinsky says growth will probably be about 2 percent.
> 
> The fourth-quarter figure was revised downward from an earlier estimate of 3.8 percent released a month ago."
> 
> Israeli Economy Slows in First Quarter as Exports Plummet








 NOT REALLY as your own cut and paste says    *Sluggish global demand* meaning that it is not just Israel but the rest of the world that is suffering.

 You are so quick to post racist attacks that you forget to read what you are pasting


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> If BDS is no big deal, as some here suggest, what are these clowns yammering on about?








 Because the fight against racism is always news, and BDS has been taken over by extreme left wing racist scum. And the US government started the ball rolling by threatening to withdraw funding to those college's that allowed BDS to make policy decisions against Israel.


 You lose again


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If BDS is no big deal, as some here suggest, what are these clowns yammering on about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the fight against racism is always news, and BDS has been taken over by extreme left wing racist scum. And the US government started the ball rolling by threatening to withdraw funding to those college's that allowed BDS to make policy decisions against Israel.
> 
> 
> You lose again
Click to expand...

Indeed, these clown are playing the anti Semite card, but it is no longer the ace of trump.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If BDS is no big deal, as some here suggest, what are these clowns yammering on about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the fight against racism is always news, and BDS has been taken over by extreme left wing racist scum. And the US government started the ball rolling by threatening to withdraw funding to those college's that allowed BDS to make policy decisions against Israel.
> 
> 
> You lose again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, these clown are playing the anti Semite card, but it is no longer the ace of trump.
Click to expand...



Yet another fail for the BDS'ers.

Student-led BDS motion at McGill fails ratification process


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>




Arab-Moslem "right of return"™

Sorry dear. The Islamist world wants nothing to do with the Pal'istanian welfare cheats.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.



*Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*

*Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
*

It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.

The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.

Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
Click to expand...

Watch G4S.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch G4S.
Click to expand...

Nothing the BDS'ers do will be of any benefit to the Pal'istanian terrorists.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch G4S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing the BDS'ers do will be of any benefit to the Pal'istanian terrorists.
Click to expand...


Tell that to the ANC


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
Click to expand...


Really? Are they ctually going to try to force companies to trade with Zionist Israel?  So much for the free market, but easily circumvented by any company who really doesn't want to. The fact they have to legislate at all, demonstrates the effectiveness of BDS.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch G4S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing the BDS'ers do will be of any benefit to the Pal'istanian terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the ANC
Click to expand...


False comparison.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are they ctually going to try to force companies to trade with Zionist Israel?  So much for the free market, but easily circumvented by any company who really doesn't want to. The fact they have to legislate at all, demonstrates the effectiveness of BDS.
Click to expand...


You're getting frantic. What legislation is proposed to force any entity to trade with _The Zionists ™?
_
You Islamists do tend to get a bit over excited.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If BDS is no big deal, as some here suggest, what are these clowns yammering on about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the fight against racism is always news, and BDS has been taken over by extreme left wing racist scum. And the US government started the ball rolling by threatening to withdraw funding to those college's that allowed BDS to make policy decisions against Israel.
> 
> 
> You lose again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, these clown are playing the anti Semite card, but it is no longer the ace of trump.
Click to expand...










 YOU WISH       it is the islamophobia card that is now extinct after being shown to be the usual trick of the islamonazis to imply that everyone else in the world is mentally defective


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>









 No legal right of return so just another of your lame ducks


 NEXT


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 Hardly a major Jewish group, more of a left wing nuisance with no power.




 NEXT


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch G4S.
Click to expand...






 Yes and what will we see that is not down to their incompetence and mismanagement, that you will try and claim is the work of the BDS movement


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch G4S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing the BDS'ers do will be of any benefit to the Pal'istanian terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the ANC
Click to expand...







 Another moron that thinks this is the South Africa board, or are you trying to deflect and derail because team Palestine have lost the argument


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are they ctually going to try to force companies to trade with Zionist Israel?  So much for the free market, but easily circumvented by any company who really doesn't want to. The fact they have to legislate at all, demonstrates the effectiveness of BDS.
Click to expand...







 No as they know they cant, but it seems that the looney left think they can use violence to stop people exercising their free will to buy were they choose. The fact they have to legislate shows that BDS is acting with criminal intent, and is flouting existing laws.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are they ctually going to try to force companies to trade with Zionist Israel?  So much for the free market, but easily circumvented by any company who really doesn't want to. The fact they have to legislate at all, demonstrates the effectiveness of BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting frantic. What legislation is proposed to force any entity to trade with _The Zionists ™?
> _
> You Islamists do tend to get a bit over excited.
Click to expand...


Frantic? Hardly. The only ones getting frantic are the Zionist pom-pom display team led by hollow Hollie. I'm quite relaxed since every time you and yours post anti-BDS articles it just demonstrates how frightened of BDS you really are, so carry on, please...


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are they ctually going to try to force companies to trade with Zionist Israel?  So much for the free market, but easily circumvented by any company who really doesn't want to. The fact they have to legislate at all, demonstrates the effectiveness of BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting frantic. What legislation is proposed to force any entity to trade with _The Zionists ™?
> _
> You Islamists do tend to get a bit over excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frantic? Hardly. The only ones getting frantic are the Zionist pom-pom display team led by hollow Hollie. I'm quite relaxed since every time you and yours post anti-BDS articles it just demonstrates how frightened of BDS you really are, so carry on, please...
Click to expand...

It is comical to read your feverish, sweaty tirades. Your Pom Pom flailing in support of the BDS'ers is typically accompanied by your retreat to name-calling as your BDS'er cutting and pasting is shown to be fringe loons pressing an agenda.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are they ctually going to try to force companies to trade with Zionist Israel?  So much for the free market, but easily circumvented by any company who really doesn't want to. The fact they have to legislate at all, demonstrates the effectiveness of BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting frantic. What legislation is proposed to force any entity to trade with _The Zionists ™?
> _
> You Islamists do tend to get a bit over excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frantic? Hardly. The only ones getting frantic are the Zionist pom-pom display team led by hollow Hollie. I'm quite relaxed since every time you and yours post anti-BDS articles it just demonstrates how frightened of BDS you really are, so carry on, please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is comical to read your feverish, sweaty tirades. Your Pom Pom flailing in support of the BDS'ers is typically accompanied by your retreat to name-calling as your BDS'er cutting and pasting is shown to be fringe loons pressing an agenda.
Click to expand...


Thank you!  More please...


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are they ctually going to try to force companies to trade with Zionist Israel?  So much for the free market, but easily circumvented by any company who really doesn't want to. The fact they have to legislate at all, demonstrates the effectiveness of BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting frantic. What legislation is proposed to force any entity to trade with _The Zionists ™?
> _
> You Islamists do tend to get a bit over excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frantic? Hardly. The only ones getting frantic are the Zionist pom-pom display team led by hollow Hollie. I'm quite relaxed since every time you and yours post anti-BDS articles it just demonstrates how frightened of BDS you really are, so carry on, please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is comical to read your feverish, sweaty tirades. Your Pom Pom flailing in support of the BDS'ers is typically accompanied by your retreat to name-calling as your BDS'er cutting and pasting is shown to be fringe loons pressing an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  More please...
Click to expand...

Sure thing. 

BDS is Failing: a continuing series (March 2016)


Always willing to help the frantic and the self-hating converts screech and moan.


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are they ctually going to try to force companies to trade with Zionist Israel?  So much for the free market, but easily circumvented by any company who really doesn't want to. The fact they have to legislate at all, demonstrates the effectiveness of BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting frantic. What legislation is proposed to force any entity to trade with _The Zionists ™?
> _
> You Islamists do tend to get a bit over excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frantic? Hardly. The only ones getting frantic are the Zionist pom-pom display team led by hollow Hollie. I'm quite relaxed since every time you and yours post anti-BDS articles it just demonstrates how frightened of BDS you really are, so carry on, please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is comical to read your feverish, sweaty tirades. Your Pom Pom flailing in support of the BDS'ers is typically accompanied by your retreat to name-calling as your BDS'er cutting and pasting is shown to be fringe loons pressing an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  More please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> BDS is Failing: a continuing series (March 2016)
> 
> 
> Always willing to help the frantic and the self-hating converts screech and moan.
Click to expand...

Excellent, do carry on.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


>



That was in March. Have you checked a kafir calendar?

Goofy converts. Two months late and many functioning synapses short.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are they ctually going to try to force companies to trade with Zionist Israel?  So much for the free market, but easily circumvented by any company who really doesn't want to. The fact they have to legislate at all, demonstrates the effectiveness of BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting frantic. What legislation is proposed to force any entity to trade with _The Zionists ™?
> _
> You Islamists do tend to get a bit over excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frantic? Hardly. The only ones getting frantic are the Zionist pom-pom display team led by hollow Hollie. I'm quite relaxed since every time you and yours post anti-BDS articles it just demonstrates how frightened of BDS you really are, so carry on, please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is comical to read your feverish, sweaty tirades. Your Pom Pom flailing in support of the BDS'ers is typically accompanied by your retreat to name-calling as your BDS'er cutting and pasting is shown to be fringe loons pressing an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  More please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> BDS is Failing: a continuing series (March 2016)
> 
> 
> Always willing to help the frantic and the self-hating converts screech and moan.
Click to expand...


Talking of political fails...

Legislative Assembly of Ontario | Bills & Lawmaking | Current Parliament | Bill 202, Standing Up Against Anti-Semitism in Ontario Act, 2016

and later...

Legislative Assembly of Ontario | Bills & Lawmaking | Current Parliament | Bill 202, Standing Up Against Anti-Semitism in Ontario Act, 2016

so much for UK Media Watch... next.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting frantic. What legislation is proposed to force any entity to trade with _The Zionists ™?
> _
> You Islamists do tend to get a bit over excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frantic? Hardly. The only ones getting frantic are the Zionist pom-pom display team led by hollow Hollie. I'm quite relaxed since every time you and yours post anti-BDS articles it just demonstrates how frightened of BDS you really are, so carry on, please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is comical to read your feverish, sweaty tirades. Your Pom Pom flailing in support of the BDS'ers is typically accompanied by your retreat to name-calling as your BDS'er cutting and pasting is shown to be fringe loons pressing an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  More please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> BDS is Failing: a continuing series (March 2016)
> 
> 
> Always willing to help the frantic and the self-hating converts screech and moan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking of political fails...
> 
> Legislative Assembly of Ontario | Bills & Lawmaking | Current Parliament | Bill 202, Standing Up Against Anti-Semitism in Ontario Act, 2016
> 
> and later...
> 
> Legislative Assembly of Ontario | Bills & Lawmaking | Current Parliament | Bill 202, Standing Up Against Anti-Semitism in Ontario Act, 2016
> 
> so much for UK Media Watch... next.
Click to expand...


Well, yes.

You BDS'ers are losing in humiliating fashion.


Canada officially passes anti-BDS motion 

Canada's Parliament passed a motion formally condemning the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel.

The motion passed Monday in a 229-51 vote. Introduced last week by members of the opposition Conservative Party, the motion won support from the ruling Liberal Party as well.

It calls on the Canadian government to “condemn any and all attempts by Canadian organizations, groups or individuals to promote the BDS movement, both here at home and abroad.”

In addition, the motion notes Canada and Israel’s “long history of friendship as well as economic and diplomatic relations.” The motion says the BDS movement “promotes the demonization and delegitimization of the State of Israel.”





Next......


----------



## montelatici

New York University Grad Students Vote 2-1 for BDS Measure — 57% Back Israel Academic Boycott

Read more: New York University Grad Students Vote 2-1 for BDS Measure — 57% Back Israel Academic Boycott


----------



## Hollie

The BDS groupies are getting more and more desperate. Not surprisingly, they're resorting to tactics that include threats and intimidations.


After Congressional Intervention, Death Threat, Ohio State Student Gov’t Rejects BDS Resolution 

After Congressional Intervention, Death Threat, Ohio State Student Gov’t Rejects BDS Resolution.      

The student government at Ohio State University (OSU) on Wednesday rejected a Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS)resolution against Israel,The Algemeiner has learned.

The vote on the resolution was different from other recent ones of its nature, however, as it involved intervention from members of Congress and an alleged death threat from a pro-BDS OSU student.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frantic? Hardly. The only ones getting frantic are the Zionist pom-pom display team led by hollow Hollie. I'm quite relaxed since every time you and yours post anti-BDS articles it just demonstrates how frightened of BDS you really are, so carry on, please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is comical to read your feverish, sweaty tirades. Your Pom Pom flailing in support of the BDS'ers is typically accompanied by your retreat to name-calling as your BDS'er cutting and pasting is shown to be fringe loons pressing an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  More please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> BDS is Failing: a continuing series (March 2016)
> 
> 
> Always willing to help the frantic and the self-hating converts screech and moan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking of political fails...
> 
> Legislative Assembly of Ontario | Bills & Lawmaking | Current Parliament | Bill 202, Standing Up Against Anti-Semitism in Ontario Act, 2016
> 
> and later...
> 
> Legislative Assembly of Ontario | Bills & Lawmaking | Current Parliament | Bill 202, Standing Up Against Anti-Semitism in Ontario Act, 2016
> 
> so much for UK Media Watch... next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes.
> 
> You BDS'ers are losing in humiliating fashion.
> 
> 
> Canada officially passes anti-BDS motion
> 
> Canada's Parliament passed a motion formally condemning the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel.
> 
> The motion passed Monday in a 229-51 vote. Introduced last week by members of the opposition Conservative Party, the motion won support from the ruling Liberal Party as well.
> 
> It calls on the Canadian government to “condemn any and all attempts by Canadian organizations, groups or individuals to promote the BDS movement, both here at home and abroad.”
> 
> In addition, the motion notes Canada and Israel’s “long history of friendship as well as economic and diplomatic relations.” The motion says the BDS movement “promotes the demonization and delegitimization of the State of Israel.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next......
Click to expand...


Second Reading Lost on division, should have read the second link...next.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting frantic. What legislation is proposed to force any entity to trade with _The Zionists ™?
> _
> You Islamists do tend to get a bit over excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frantic? Hardly. The only ones getting frantic are the Zionist pom-pom display team led by hollow Hollie. I'm quite relaxed since every time you and yours post anti-BDS articles it just demonstrates how frightened of BDS you really are, so carry on, please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is comical to read your feverish, sweaty tirades. Your Pom Pom flailing in support of the BDS'ers is typically accompanied by your retreat to name-calling as your BDS'er cutting and pasting is shown to be fringe loons pressing an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  More please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> BDS is Failing: a continuing series (March 2016)
> 
> 
> Always willing to help the frantic and the self-hating converts screech and moan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking of political fails...
> 
> Legislative Assembly of Ontario | Bills & Lawmaking | Current Parliament | Bill 202, Standing Up Against Anti-Semitism in Ontario Act, 2016
> 
> and later...
> 
> Legislative Assembly of Ontario | Bills & Lawmaking | Current Parliament | Bill 202, Standing Up Against Anti-Semitism in Ontario Act, 2016
> 
> so much for UK Media Watch... next.
Click to expand...

You can flail your Pom Poms.


Next.....


----------



## Challenger

Another small step, another small crack in the edifice...

*Catherine Hall withdraws from $330,000 prize due to Tel Aviv University’s complicity in the occupation.*

*Famed feminist British historian refuses prestigious Israeli award | +972 Magazine*


----------



## Hollie

Could someone hand the self-hating convert a tissue?

*WATCH – BDS Fail: Rock Stars Line Up to Perform in Israel*

*WATCH - BDS Fail: Plethora Of Rock Stars Line Up To Perform In Israel*


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz. Just more of your flailing about expressing your embrace of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures*
> 
> *Anti-Israel BDS movement dealt series of setbacks in state legislatures
> *
> 
> It’s been a BDS year for the anti-Israel BDS movement — bad, difficult and substandard.
> 
> The once-potent Boycott, Divest and Sanctions campaign has suffered a series of setbacks in state legislatures, where bills to penalize companies that target Israel are garnering bipartisan support.
> 
> Anti-Israel groups condemn these bills, which they see as violations of free speech.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are they ctually going to try to force companies to trade with Zionist Israel?  So much for the free market, but easily circumvented by any company who really doesn't want to. The fact they have to legislate at all, demonstrates the effectiveness of BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting frantic. What legislation is proposed to force any entity to trade with _The Zionists ™?
> _
> You Islamists do tend to get a bit over excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frantic? Hardly. The only ones getting frantic are the Zionist pom-pom display team led by hollow Hollie. I'm quite relaxed since every time you and yours post anti-BDS articles it just demonstrates how frightened of BDS you really are, so carry on, please...
Click to expand...







 And here we have the perfect example of a neo Marxists flailing about in shallow water and having to look through the book of disinformation for a way to get out of trouble. All he can come up with is immature name calling and lies.
Every time we post anti BDS reports it makes you quake as you see that the BDS movement is failing because it has been taken over by criminally insane Nazi's and white supremacists. What is even worse is now you are being pulled up for using words out of context and in a racist manner and the spotlight is on you all the time.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


>









 EVIDENCE OF APARTHEID


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Another small step, another small crack in the edifice...
> 
> *Catherine Hall withdraws from $330,000 prize due to Tel Aviv University’s complicity in the occupation.*
> 
> *Famed feminist British historian refuses prestigious Israeli award | +972 Magazine*








 One less looney lefty to pander to, I bet she looks like a bulldog chewing a wasps nest


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Could someone hand the self-hating convert a tissue?
> 
> *WATCH – BDS Fail: Rock Stars Line Up to Perform in Israel*
> 
> *WATCH - BDS Fail: Plethora Of Rock Stars Line Up To Perform In Israel*



So 5 bands are a "plethora", Ok.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> New York University Grad Students Vote 2-1 for BDS Measure — 57% Back Israel Academic Boycott
> 
> Read more: New York University Grad Students Vote 2-1 for BDS Measure — 57% Back Israel Academic Boycott








 I wonder who they will blame when funding for their positions dries up and they are let go ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone hand the self-hating convert a tissue?
> 
> *WATCH – BDS Fail: Rock Stars Line Up to Perform in Israel*
> 
> *WATCH - BDS Fail: Plethora Of Rock Stars Line Up To Perform In Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 5 bands are a "plethora", Ok.
Click to expand...







 Its a kick in the gonads for you and your followers as it shows those that count are against your RACISM and NAZISM


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone hand the self-hating convert a tissue?
> 
> *WATCH – BDS Fail: Rock Stars Line Up to Perform in Israel*
> 
> *WATCH - BDS Fail: Plethora Of Rock Stars Line Up To Perform In Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 5 bands are a "plethora", Ok.
Click to expand...


Just another reason for you self-hating converts to spend your time in hand-wringing, OK? 


BDS Fail: Illinois Becomes First State To Ban Businesses Boycotting Israel


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone hand the self-hating convert a tissue?
> 
> *WATCH – BDS Fail: Rock Stars Line Up to Perform in Israel*
> 
> *WATCH - BDS Fail: Plethora Of Rock Stars Line Up To Perform In Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 5 bands are a "plethora", Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another reason for you self-hating converts to spend your time in hand-wringing, OK?
> 
> 
> BDS Fail: Illinois Becomes First State To Ban Businesses Boycotting Israel
Click to expand...


How are they going to do that then? Are they going to tell businesspeople who they can and cannot trade with? Sounds like one of those "infringements" to liberty to me.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone hand the self-hating convert a tissue?
> 
> *WATCH – BDS Fail: Rock Stars Line Up to Perform in Israel*
> 
> *WATCH - BDS Fail: Plethora Of Rock Stars Line Up To Perform In Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 5 bands are a "plethora", Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another reason for you self-hating converts to spend your time in hand-wringing, OK?
> 
> 
> BDS Fail: Illinois Becomes First State To Ban Businesses Boycotting Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they going to do that then? Are they going to tell businesspeople who they can and cannot trade with? Sounds like one of those "infringements" to liberty to me.
Click to expand...

You're getting typically strident with your screeching.

Your BDS'er heroes are using tactics to pressure and intimidate those who wish to trade freely with israel. Your "infringement" meme is silly as you want an entitlement to press your agenda of hate.


----------



## montelatici

*"Over 100 artists announce a cultural boycott of Israel*

*During South African apartheid, musicians announced they weren’t going to “play Sun City”. Now we are saying, in Tel Aviv, Netanya, Ashkelon or Ariel, we won’t play music, accept awards, attend exhibitions, festivals or conferences, run masterclasses or workshops, until Israel respects international law and ends its colonial oppression of the Palestinians. To see the full list of supporters, go to artistsforpalestine.org.uk."*

*Over 100 artists announce a cultural boycott of Israel | Letters*


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> *"Over 100 artists announce a cultural boycott of Israel*
> 
> *During South African apartheid, musicians announced they weren’t going to “play Sun City”. Now we are saying, in Tel Aviv, Netanya, Ashkelon or Ariel, we won’t play music, accept awards, attend exhibitions, festivals or conferences, run masterclasses or workshops, until Israel respects international law and ends its colonial oppression of the Palestinians. To see the full list of supporters, go to artistsforpalestine.org.uk."*
> 
> *Over 100 artists announce a cultural boycott of Israel | Letters*


*None of which will assist Hamas in establishing their mini-caliphate in Gaza'istan. <---- note the gargantuan text that adds dramatic affect.

*


----------



## montelatici

The size of the text pasted is based on the size of the text that is copied.  Nothing to do with effect.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> The size of the text pasted is based on the size of the text that is copied.  Nothing to do with effect.



I enjoy watching you launch yourself into your typical Jew hating cut and paste tirades.


BDS is Failing: a continuing series (March 2016)


----------



## P F Tinmore

*In Israel, BDS is winning*

The first ever anti-BDS conference in Israel brought together politicians of all stripes to show their commitment to the fight against boycotts. In doing so, however, they showed just how effective the boycott movement really is.

Israel’s best selling newspaper, _Yedioth Ahronoth,_ and its online platform Ynet, hosted a conference Monday in Jerusalem’s Convention Center dedicated entirely to combatting the BDS movement. The very existence of the spectacle — the first national conference of its kind co-sponsored by StandWithUs and attended by over a thousand people — gave BDS (short for boycott, divestment, and sanctions) more attention in Israel than it could have ever hoped for.

It was a tell-tale sign that the global movement to boycott Israel has become significant enough to warrant such an event, whose speakers included President Reuven Rivlin, senior Knesset ministers, members of the opposition, World Jewish Congress head Ron Lauder and comedian Roseanne Barr. (There were, of course, no speakers at the conference who represent or support BDS).

No matter how much the speakers tried to downplay its importance, the fact is that Monday’s conference was a clear admission that Israeli politicians, journalists, security experts, businesspeople, and lay leaders feel compelled to do something about the damage — to Israel’s economy and image — that the BDS movement is creating.

In Israel, BDS is winning | +972 Magazine


----------



## Hollie

And then we have this:

BDS is failing – a continuing series (Jan. 2016)


It's entertaining to watch the islamic terrorist huggers flail about as they scour the web for cut and paste material. 

The amusing part is that their sweaty, frantic Jew hating does nothing to pull their beloved Islamist backwater out of the 7th century.


----------



## montelatici

Are Israeli and pro-Zionist media lying?


"Growing BDS Movement Raises Alarm Among Israeli Leaders
With thousands worldwide demonstrating to sever ties with Israel, BDS threatens to compromise the Israeli economy and networks of global support.

read more: Growing BDS movement raises alarm among Israeli leaders - Middle East

"Methodists Restarting BDS War Against Israel

The United Methodist Church is following in the footsteps of the Presbyterian Church (USA), the United Church of Christ and the United Church of Canada, who all passed resolutions boycotting and divesting from the State of Israel."

Methodists Restarting BDS War Against Israel


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Are Israeli and pro-Zionist media lying?
> 
> 
> "Growing BDS Movement Raises Alarm Among Israeli Leaders
> With thousands worldwide demonstrating to sever ties with Israel, BDS threatens to compromise the Israeli economy and networks of global support.
> 
> read more: Growing BDS movement raises alarm among Israeli leaders - Middle East
> 
> "Methodists Restarting BDS War Against Israel
> 
> The United Methodist Church is following in the footsteps of the Presbyterian Church (USA), the United Church of Christ and the United Church of Canada, who all passed resolutions boycotting and divesting from the State of Israel."
> 
> Methodists Restarting BDS War Against Israel



From your link:

In a sort of blundering naiveté, the United Methodist Church is ignoring what is surely inevitable: the very divestment they ostensibly imagine will stop the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians may actually serve to exacerbate it.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Israeli and pro-Zionist media lying?
> 
> 
> "Growing BDS Movement Raises Alarm Among Israeli Leaders
> With thousands worldwide demonstrating to sever ties with Israel, BDS threatens to compromise the Israeli economy and networks of global support.
> 
> read more: Growing BDS movement raises alarm among Israeli leaders - Middle East
> 
> "Methodists Restarting BDS War Against Israel
> 
> The United Methodist Church is following in the footsteps of the Presbyterian Church (USA), the United Church of Christ and the United Church of Canada, who all passed resolutions boycotting and divesting from the State of Israel."
> 
> Methodists Restarting BDS War Against Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> In a sort of blundering naiveté, the United Methodist Church is ignoring what is surely inevitable: the very divestment they ostensibly imagine will stop the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians may actually serve to exacerbate it.
Click to expand...


I used pro-Zionist media to make the point, that BDS is gaining momentum so that your assertion that it is not, could not be supported by claiming the media used was anti-Israel.  So, of course they will cry foul.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> The size of the text pasted is based on the size of the text that is copied.  Nothing to do with effect.



FYI, you can change the size of the font in cut and pasted text.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The size of the text pasted is based on the size of the text that is copied.  Nothing to do with effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, you can change the size of the font in cut and pasted text.
Click to expand...


I'm lazy.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> You're getting typically strident with your screeching.



You're confusing me with someone else.



Hollie said:


> Your BDS'er heroes are using tactics to pressure and intimidate those who wish to trade freely with israel. Your "infringement" meme is silly as you want an entitlement to press your agenda of hate.


It's called Freedom of Speech and your Zio-nazi heroes are are using tactics to pressure and intimidate those who wish to express their right to free speech. Zionists are the only ones with an agenda of hate, but do carry on.


----------



## Challenger

The fight-back begins:

More than 300 human rights and aid organisations, church groups, trade unions and political parties from across Europe have called on the EU to uphold its legal responsibilities and hold Israel accountable for its violations of international law and to defend the right of individuals and institutions to take part in the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement for justice and equality. 355 European human rights organisations, church groups, trade unions and political parties call on the EU to support their right to boycott


----------



## Challenger

A bill to blacklist supporters of BDS was defeated in the parliament of Ontario last Thursday. The vote was to reject the bill by 39 votes to 18.  Civil liberties defenders are celebrating the result as a victory for free speech.  Legislative Assembly of Ontario | Bills & Lawmaking | Current Parliament | Bill 202, Standing Up Against Anti-Semitism in Ontario Act, 2016


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> The fight-back begins:
> 
> More than 300 human rights and aid organisations, church groups, trade unions and political parties from across Europe have called on the EU to uphold its legal responsibilities and hold Israel accountable for its violations of international law and to defend the right of individuals and institutions to take part in the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement for justice and equality. 355 European human rights organisations, church groups, trade unions and political parties call on the EU to support their right to boycott


Have you ever thought what some educated Arabs who are not anti-Semitic like you think about this BDS movement?

Letter from an Arab to a Jew who supports BDS


----------



## montelatici

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fight-back begins:
> 
> More than 300 human rights and aid organisations, church groups, trade unions and political parties from across Europe have called on the EU to uphold its legal responsibilities and hold Israel accountable for its violations of international law and to defend the right of individuals and institutions to take part in the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement for justice and equality. 355 European human rights organisations, church groups, trade unions and political parties call on the EU to support their right to boycott
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought what some educated Arabs who are not anti-Semitic like you think about this BDS movement?
> 
> Letter from an Arab to a Jew who supports BDS
Click to expand...


Have you ever thought what Jews that want peace and who are not ZioNazi racists like you think about the BDS movement?

"Jewish Voice for Peace endorses the call from Palestinian civil society for Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) as part of our work for freedom, justice and equality for all people.  We believe that the time-honored, non-violent tools proposed by the BDS call provide powerful opportunities to make that vision real."


JVP Supports the BDS Movement • Jewish Voice for Peace


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fight-back begins:
> 
> More than 300 human rights and aid organisations, church groups, trade unions and political parties from across Europe have called on the EU to uphold its legal responsibilities and hold Israel accountable for its violations of international law and to defend the right of individuals and institutions to take part in the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement for justice and equality. 355 European human rights organisations, church groups, trade unions and political parties call on the EU to support their right to boycott
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought what some educated Arabs who are not anti-Semitic like you think about this BDS movement?
> 
> Letter from an Arab to a Jew who supports BDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought what Jews that want peace and who are not ZioNazi racists like you think about the BDS movement?
> 
> "Jewish Voice for Peace endorses the call from Palestinian civil society for Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) as part of our work for freedom, justice and equality for all people.  We believe that the time-honored, non-violent tools proposed by the BDS call provide powerful opportunities to make that vision real."
> 
> 
> JVP Supports the BDS Movement • Jewish Voice for Peace
Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought they're out of their rabbit-ass minds.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting typically strident with your screeching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing me with someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your BDS'er heroes are using tactics to pressure and intimidate those who wish to trade freely with israel. Your "infringement" meme is silly as you want an entitlement to press your agenda of hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Freedom of Speech and your Zio-nazi heroes are are using tactics to pressure and intimidate those who wish to express their right to free speech. Zionists are the only ones with an agenda of hate, but do carry on.
Click to expand...

Your screeching is even more strident. 

It seems your contrived "freedom of speech", meme is only intended to be applied to those who don't share your pathology of hate. 

Do carry on with your al-consuming Joooooo hatreds. Your Nazi'esque worldview is the stuff of ridicule.


----------



## Challenger

One-third of Americans support the movement for boycott, divestment and sanctions against Israel, as do 40 percent of Britons, states a survey conducted by the Ipsos global market research and public opinion firm, Channel 2 News reported on Monday.

At the same time, a larger number of people - 62 percent of Americans and half of Britons - consider the BDS movement to be a modern form of anti-Semitism.  Survey: One-third of Americans support boycotting Israel - Israel News

The tide is starting to turn...


----------



## Hollie

The putrid backwater of Islamism is being washed out with the tide.


Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Leaders Hate America: Listen to Their Own Words!

Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Leaders Hate America: Listen to Their Own Words!

In recent years, the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement has steadily advanced a poisonous culture of hate and anti-Semitism in our country. Across college campuses and in churches, in labor unions, academic institutions and in shareholder meetings of American Corporations, they have sought to demonize the State of Israel, with the eventual goal of destroying it. 

Yet, what many do not realize is that the BDS agenda threatens not only the Middle East’s one democratic state; it threatens the entire democratic world, and the U.S. is in the eye of its storm. The tie that binds together the radical leftists and radical Islamists driving forward the BDS Movement is a common hatred for the U.S. and for the Western values and freedoms that America, Europe and Israel share. Indeed, BDS leaders publically call for the destruction of the very society that protects their right to free speech.

Don’t believe me? Let’s look at exactly what the most senior BDS leaders have to say about the United States.



The tide certainly will wash out the truth of the lslamist agenda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

In another blow to the Israeli campaign to criminalize Palestine solidarity activism, the Irish government has affirmed that the global boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement represents a “legitimate” means of protest “intended to pressure Israel into ending the occupation.”

This is the second major setback Israel has suffered this week to its campaign to delegitimize and criminalize the global movement within the European Union and other Western states.

Ireland is the third EU government to make such a statement in recent months.

Earlier this week, Dutch foreign minister Bert Koenders said that “statements or meetings concerning BDS are protected by freedom of expression and freedom of assembly, as enshrined in the Dutch constitution and the European Convention on Human Rights.”

In March, the Swedish foreign ministry stated that BDS “is a civil society movement. Governments should not interfere in civil society organization views.”

Ireland latest EU state to defend BDS


----------



## P F Tinmore

*French court overturns “illegal” ban on BDS event*

A court in France struck a blow for free speech when it overturned a government ban on a meeting to support individuals facing trial for their Palestine solidarity activism.

The decision comes as governments and organizations around the world are showing increasing willingness to defend the legitimacy of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement in support of Palestinian rights.

On 26 May, the mayor’s office in the southern city of Toulouse banned the gathering scheduled for Tuesday evening at a public facility, featuring Mohammed Khatib of the Samidoun Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network and writer Eric Hazan.

The meeting was sponsored by the Support Committee for the BDS Accused of Toulouse, a coalition of dozens of groups backing four activists facing trial next month for handing out leaflets calling for the boycott of Israeli goods.

But on Monday, the Toulouse administrative court overturned the mayor’s ban and ordered the city to provide a space for the meeting to take place.
The court stated that the mayor’s ban on the meeting was “a grave and manifestly illegal infringement of the fundamental freedom of assembly,” according to BDS France and Association France Palestine Solidarité.

French court overturns "illegal" ban on BDS event
.


----------



## Challenger

P F Tinmore said:


> *French court overturns “illegal” ban on BDS event*
> 
> A court in France struck a blow for free speech when it overturned a government ban on a meeting to support individuals facing trial for their Palestine solidarity activism.
> 
> The decision comes as governments and organizations around the world are showing increasing willingness to defend the legitimacy of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement in support of Palestinian rights.
> 
> On 26 May, the mayor’s office in the southern city of Toulouse banned the gathering scheduled for Tuesday evening at a public facility, featuring Mohammed Khatib of the Samidoun Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network and writer Eric Hazan.
> 
> The meeting was sponsored by the Support Committee for the BDS Accused of Toulouse, a coalition of dozens of groups backing four activists facing trial next month for handing out leaflets calling for the boycott of Israeli goods.
> 
> But on Monday, the Toulouse administrative court overturned the mayor’s ban and ordered the city to provide a space for the meeting to take place.
> The court stated that the mayor’s ban on the meeting was “a grave and manifestly illegal infringement of the fundamental freedom of assembly,” according to BDS France and Association France Palestine Solidarité.
> 
> French court overturns "illegal" ban on BDS event
> .



I just got this, you beat me to it. So much for Zionist "lawfare". The tide is beginning to turn.


----------



## Challenger

Governments can legislate until they are blue in the face, but they can't force businesses to trade where they don't want to.

"The downtrend in Israel's exports is continuing in the second quarter. Updated figures for April published today by the Central Bureau of Statistics show that exports of goods were down by an annualized 21.7% in February-April 2016, following a 13.7% drop in November 2015-January 2016.

High-tech exports were down 32.1% in February-April 2016, following a 22.7% decline in the three preceding months. Exports of services (excluding startups) fell 4.1% in February-March 2016, after gaining 1.3% in November 2015-January 2016...." Israel's exports continue to plunge - Globes English


----------



## Hollie

Israel: Economy >> globalEDGE: Your source for Global Business Knowledge

It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States) and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.

*Top 3 Trade Partners (2014):* United States, China, and Hong Kong 
*Top 3 Exported Goods (2014):* Precious Stones & Metals, Electrical Machinery, and Pharmaceuticals

Top Industries 
High-Technology Products (Aviation, Communications, Computer-Aided Design and Manufactures, Medical Electronics, Fiber Optics); Wood and Paper Products; Potash and Phosphates


If we compare that to the competing Islamist terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories, we find that _welfare fraud_ is the primary economic force.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *In Israel, BDS is winning*
> 
> The first ever anti-BDS conference in Israel brought together politicians of all stripes to show their commitment to the fight against boycotts. In doing so, however, they showed just how effective the boycott movement really is.
> 
> Israel’s best selling newspaper, _Yedioth Ahronoth,_ and its online platform Ynet, hosted a conference Monday in Jerusalem’s Convention Center dedicated entirely to combatting the BDS movement. The very existence of the spectacle — the first national conference of its kind co-sponsored by StandWithUs and attended by over a thousand people — gave BDS (short for boycott, divestment, and sanctions) more attention in Israel than it could have ever hoped for.
> 
> It was a tell-tale sign that the global movement to boycott Israel has become significant enough to warrant such an event, whose speakers included President Reuven Rivlin, senior Knesset ministers, members of the opposition, World Jewish Congress head Ron Lauder and comedian Roseanne Barr. (There were, of course, no speakers at the conference who represent or support BDS).
> 
> No matter how much the speakers tried to downplay its importance, the fact is that Monday’s conference was a clear admission that Israeli politicians, journalists, security experts, businesspeople, and lay leaders feel compelled to do something about the damage — to Israel’s economy and image — that the BDS movement is creating.
> 
> In Israel, BDS is winning | +972 Magazine







 Proving that you are on the ropes and in the corner as you have nowhere to go. BDS has been banned in far too many countries, including Palestine, because of the damage it does to the peace process, the hardship it creates for Palestinians and the racist elements it attracts. This is why so many groups are self destructing when they support BDS


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Are Israeli and pro-Zionist media lying?
> 
> 
> "Growing BDS Movement Raises Alarm Among Israeli Leaders
> With thousands worldwide demonstrating to sever ties with Israel, BDS threatens to compromise the Israeli economy and networks of global support.
> 
> read more: Growing BDS movement raises alarm among Israeli leaders - Middle East
> 
> "Methodists Restarting BDS War Against Israel
> 
> The United Methodist Church is following in the footsteps of the Presbyterian Church (USA), the United Church of Christ and the United Church of Canada, who all passed resolutions boycotting and divesting from the State of Israel."
> 
> Methodists Restarting BDS War Against Israel







 From your link


* "The BDS Movement has already fulfilled part of its potential – as a stalking horse for those seeking to destroy Israel by other means. ... It's committed not to peace but to a piecemeal elimination of Israel."* — Dr. Harold Brackman, Simon Wiesenthal Center.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








KEEP IT UP TINNY


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Israeli and pro-Zionist media lying?
> 
> 
> "Growing BDS Movement Raises Alarm Among Israeli Leaders
> With thousands worldwide demonstrating to sever ties with Israel, BDS threatens to compromise the Israeli economy and networks of global support.
> 
> read more: Growing BDS movement raises alarm among Israeli leaders - Middle East
> 
> "Methodists Restarting BDS War Against Israel
> 
> The United Methodist Church is following in the footsteps of the Presbyterian Church (USA), the United Church of Christ and the United Church of Canada, who all passed resolutions boycotting and divesting from the State of Israel."
> 
> Methodists Restarting BDS War Against Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> In a sort of blundering naiveté, the United Methodist Church is ignoring what is surely inevitable: the very divestment they ostensibly imagine will stop the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians may actually serve to exacerbate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used pro-Zionist media to make the point, that BDS is gaining momentum so that your assertion that it is not, could not be supported by claiming the media used was anti-Israel.  So, of course they will cry foul.
Click to expand...







 Come to Europe if you dare, and see what happens to RACIST SCUM that support BDS


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Governments can legislate until they are blue in the face, but they can't force businesses to trade where they don't want to.
> 
> "The downtrend in Israel's exports is continuing in the second quarter. Updated figures for April published today by the Central Bureau of Statistics show that exports of goods were down by an annualized 21.7% in February-April 2016, following a 13.7% drop in November 2015-January 2016.
> 
> High-tech exports were down 32.1% in February-April 2016, following a 22.7% decline in the three preceding months. Exports of services (excluding startups) fell 4.1% in February-March 2016, after gaining 1.3% in November 2015-January 2016...." Israel's exports continue to plunge - Globes English








 AND    it is a worldwide trend.   Or haven't you heard we are heading for another recession


----------



## Challenger

They're getting desperate now...  Israel Launches Anti-Boycott Drive At The UN, In The Face Of Growing Acceptance Of BDS Movement


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> Israel: Economy >> globalEDGE: Your source for Global Business Knowledge
> 
> It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States) and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> *Top 3 Trade Partners (2014):* United States, China, and Hong Kong
> *Top 3 Exported Goods (2014):* Precious Stones & Metals, Electrical Machinery, and Pharmaceuticals
> 
> Top Industries
> High-Technology Products (Aviation, Communications, Computer-Aided Design and Manufactures, Medical Electronics, Fiber Optics); Wood and Paper Products; Potash and Phosphates
> 
> 
> If we compare that to the competing Islamist terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories, we find that _welfare fraud_ is the primary economic force.



As usual the Hasbara crowd, espeically Hollow Holly, lies.  Israel is 30th in the world in terms of startups.  Nigeria has far more. LOL

Countries - With the top startups worldwide | Startup Ranking


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel: Economy >> globalEDGE: Your source for Global Business Knowledge
> 
> It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States) and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> *Top 3 Trade Partners (2014):* United States, China, and Hong Kong
> *Top 3 Exported Goods (2014):* Precious Stones & Metals, Electrical Machinery, and Pharmaceuticals
> 
> Top Industries
> High-Technology Products (Aviation, Communications, Computer-Aided Design and Manufactures, Medical Electronics, Fiber Optics); Wood and Paper Products; Potash and Phosphates
> 
> 
> If we compare that to the competing Islamist terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories, we find that _welfare fraud_ is the primary economic force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the Hasbara crowd, espeically Hollow Holly, lies.  Israel is 30th in the world in terms of startups.  Nigeria has far more. LOL
> 
> Countries - With the top startups worldwide | Startup Ranking
Click to expand...


Oh my. You really should learn to read. As usual, the taqiyya crowd is slack-jawed and dumbfounded with their lack of reading comprehension. 

The figures I linked to are on a per capita basis. It's in the link.

I know, right? You feel like such a fool for the time you spent scouring wiki and other sites for a handy cut and paste.


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel: Economy >> globalEDGE: Your source for Global Business Knowledge
> 
> It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States) and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> *Top 3 Trade Partners (2014):* United States, China, and Hong Kong
> *Top 3 Exported Goods (2014):* Precious Stones & Metals, Electrical Machinery, and Pharmaceuticals
> 
> Top Industries
> High-Technology Products (Aviation, Communications, Computer-Aided Design and Manufactures, Medical Electronics, Fiber Optics); Wood and Paper Products; Potash and Phosphates
> 
> 
> If we compare that to the competing Islamist terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories, we find that _welfare fraud_ is the primary economic force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the Hasbara crowd, espeically Hollow Holly, lies.  Israel is 30th in the world in terms of startups.  Nigeria has far more. LOL
> 
> Countries - With the top startups worldwide | Startup Ranking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my. You really should learn to read. As usual, the taqiyya crowd is slack-jawed and dumbfounded with their lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> The figures I linked to are on a per capita basis. It's in the link.
> 
> I know, right? You feel like such a fool for the time you spent scouring wiki and other sites for a handy cut and paste.
Click to expand...


You said nothing about per capita.  Were you purposely being propagandistic?  No, you wouldn't do that.

"It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States)"


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel: Economy >> globalEDGE: Your source for Global Business Knowledge
> 
> It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States) and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> *Top 3 Trade Partners (2014):* United States, China, and Hong Kong
> *Top 3 Exported Goods (2014):* Precious Stones & Metals, Electrical Machinery, and Pharmaceuticals
> 
> Top Industries
> High-Technology Products (Aviation, Communications, Computer-Aided Design and Manufactures, Medical Electronics, Fiber Optics); Wood and Paper Products; Potash and Phosphates
> 
> 
> If we compare that to the competing Islamist terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories, we find that _welfare fraud_ is the primary economic force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the Hasbara crowd, espeically Hollow Holly, lies.  Israel is 30th in the world in terms of startups.  Nigeria has far more. LOL
> 
> Countries - With the top startups worldwide | Startup Ranking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my. You really should learn to read. As usual, the taqiyya crowd is slack-jawed and dumbfounded with their lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> The figures I linked to are on a per capita basis. It's in the link.
> 
> I know, right? You feel like such a fool for the time you spent scouring wiki and other sites for a handy cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said nothing about per capita.  Were you purposely being propagandistic?  No, you wouldn't do that.
> 
> "It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States)"
Click to expand...


Your failure to read the data is no ones fault but your own.


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel: Economy >> globalEDGE: Your source for Global Business Knowledge
> 
> It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States) and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> *Top 3 Trade Partners (2014):* United States, China, and Hong Kong
> *Top 3 Exported Goods (2014):* Precious Stones & Metals, Electrical Machinery, and Pharmaceuticals
> 
> Top Industries
> High-Technology Products (Aviation, Communications, Computer-Aided Design and Manufactures, Medical Electronics, Fiber Optics); Wood and Paper Products; Potash and Phosphates
> 
> 
> If we compare that to the competing Islamist terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories, we find that _welfare fraud_ is the primary economic force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the Hasbara crowd, espeically Hollow Holly, lies.  Israel is 30th in the world in terms of startups.  Nigeria has far more. LOL
> 
> Countries - With the top startups worldwide | Startup Ranking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my. You really should learn to read. As usual, the taqiyya crowd is slack-jawed and dumbfounded with their lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> The figures I linked to are on a per capita basis. It's in the link.
> 
> I know, right? You feel like such a fool for the time you spent scouring wiki and other sites for a handy cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said nothing about per capita.  Were you purposely being propagandistic?  No, you wouldn't do that.
> 
> "It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the data is no ones fault but your own.
Click to expand...


Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel: Economy >> globalEDGE: Your source for Global Business Knowledge
> 
> It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States) and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> *Top 3 Trade Partners (2014):* United States, China, and Hong Kong
> *Top 3 Exported Goods (2014):* Precious Stones & Metals, Electrical Machinery, and Pharmaceuticals
> 
> Top Industries
> High-Technology Products (Aviation, Communications, Computer-Aided Design and Manufactures, Medical Electronics, Fiber Optics); Wood and Paper Products; Potash and Phosphates
> 
> 
> If we compare that to the competing Islamist terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories, we find that _welfare fraud_ is the primary economic force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the Hasbara crowd, espeically Hollow Holly, lies.  Israel is 30th in the world in terms of startups.  Nigeria has far more. LOL
> 
> Countries - With the top startups worldwide | Startup Ranking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my. You really should learn to read. As usual, the taqiyya crowd is slack-jawed and dumbfounded with their lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> The figures I linked to are on a per capita basis. It's in the link.
> 
> I know, right? You feel like such a fool for the time you spent scouring wiki and other sites for a handy cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said nothing about per capita.  Were you purposely being propagandistic?  No, you wouldn't do that.
> 
> "It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the data is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.
Click to expand...

Your failure to read the link is the problem. 

I'm not responsible for your incompetence.


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the Hasbara crowd, espeically Hollow Holly, lies.  Israel is 30th in the world in terms of startups.  Nigeria has far more. LOL
> 
> Countries - With the top startups worldwide | Startup Ranking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. You really should learn to read. As usual, the taqiyya crowd is slack-jawed and dumbfounded with their lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> The figures I linked to are on a per capita basis. It's in the link.
> 
> I know, right? You feel like such a fool for the time you spent scouring wiki and other sites for a handy cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said nothing about per capita.  Were you purposely being propagandistic?  No, you wouldn't do that.
> 
> "It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the data is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
Click to expand...


Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. You really should learn to read. As usual, the taqiyya crowd is slack-jawed and dumbfounded with their lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> The figures I linked to are on a per capita basis. It's in the link.
> 
> I know, right? You feel like such a fool for the time you spent scouring wiki and other sites for a handy cut and paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said nothing about per capita.  Were you purposely being propagandistic?  No, you wouldn't do that.
> 
> "It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the data is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.
Click to expand...

You failed to read the data provided. Ineptitude on your part is your issue to deal with. 

Take responsibility for your failures.


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said nothing about per capita.  Were you purposely being propagandistic?  No, you wouldn't do that.
> 
> "It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the data is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to read the data provided. Ineptitude on your part is your issue to deal with.
> 
> Take responsibility for your failures.
Click to expand...


Take responsibility for lying.


----------



## Challenger

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the data is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to read the data provided. Ineptitude on your part is your issue to deal with.
> 
> Take responsibility for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take responsibility for lying.
Click to expand...

...and using data two years out of date...


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the data is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to read the data provided. Ineptitude on your part is your issue to deal with.
> 
> Take responsibility for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take responsibility for lying.
Click to expand...

Funny rant. I understand you're embarrassed at having to explain your incompetence. Next time, read the data you're presented with and you won't look like quite the fool.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to read the data provided. Ineptitude on your part is your issue to deal with.
> 
> Take responsibility for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take responsibility for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and using data two years out of date...
Click to expand...

.... and data you can't refute.....


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> They're getting desperate now...  Israel Launches Anti-Boycott Drive At The UN, In The Face Of Growing Acceptance Of BDS Movement








 As desperate as the muslims who went to the UN to demand they make it illegal to tell the truth about islam, and to have it classed as hate speech and not freedom of speech. How many times have they lost this same argument now ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Governments can legislate until they are blue in the face, but they can't force businesses to trade where they don't want to.
> 
> "The downtrend in Israel's exports is continuing in the second quarter. Updated figures for April published today by the Central Bureau of Statistics show that exports of goods were down by an annualized 21.7% in February-April 2016, following a 13.7% drop in November 2015-January 2016.
> 
> High-tech exports were down 32.1% in February-April 2016, following a 22.7% decline in the three preceding months. Exports of services (excluding startups) fell 4.1% in February-March 2016, after gaining 1.3% in November 2015-January 2016...." Israel's exports continue to plunge - Globes English







 Nor can they stop people from buying Israeli goods without banning their import. The first one to do so would face hardship and problems in the very near future


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel: Economy >> globalEDGE: Your source for Global Business Knowledge
> 
> It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States) and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> *Top 3 Trade Partners (2014):* United States, China, and Hong Kong
> *Top 3 Exported Goods (2014):* Precious Stones & Metals, Electrical Machinery, and Pharmaceuticals
> 
> Top Industries
> High-Technology Products (Aviation, Communications, Computer-Aided Design and Manufactures, Medical Electronics, Fiber Optics); Wood and Paper Products; Potash and Phosphates
> 
> 
> If we compare that to the competing Islamist terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories, we find that _welfare fraud_ is the primary economic force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the Hasbara crowd, espeically Hollow Holly, lies.  Israel is 30th in the world in terms of startups.  Nigeria has far more. LOL
> 
> Countries - With the top startups worldwide | Startup Ranking
Click to expand...






 And as usual team Palestine is losing the arguments and bringing up hasbarra to hide their ineptitude


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel: Economy >> globalEDGE: Your source for Global Business Knowledge
> 
> It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States) and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> *Top 3 Trade Partners (2014):* United States, China, and Hong Kong
> *Top 3 Exported Goods (2014):* Precious Stones & Metals, Electrical Machinery, and Pharmaceuticals
> 
> Top Industries
> High-Technology Products (Aviation, Communications, Computer-Aided Design and Manufactures, Medical Electronics, Fiber Optics); Wood and Paper Products; Potash and Phosphates
> 
> 
> If we compare that to the competing Islamist terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories, we find that _welfare fraud_ is the primary economic force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the Hasbara crowd, espeically Hollow Holly, lies.  Israel is 30th in the world in terms of startups.  Nigeria has far more. LOL
> 
> Countries - With the top startups worldwide | Startup Ranking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my. You really should learn to read. As usual, the taqiyya crowd is slack-jawed and dumbfounded with their lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> The figures I linked to are on a per capita basis. It's in the link.
> 
> I know, right? You feel like such a fool for the time you spent scouring wiki and other sites for a handy cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said nothing about per capita.  Were you purposely being propagandistic?  No, you wouldn't do that.
> 
> "It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States)"
Click to expand...






Then it is time you learnt to read English, seems to be a failing of yours to miss out most of the reports including your own in your haste to find anti Jewish segments.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. You really should learn to read. As usual, the taqiyya crowd is slack-jawed and dumbfounded with their lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> The figures I linked to are on a per capita basis. It's in the link.
> 
> I know, right? You feel like such a fool for the time you spent scouring wiki and other sites for a handy cut and paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said nothing about per capita.  Were you purposely being propagandistic?  No, you wouldn't do that.
> 
> "It has the second-largest number of startup companies in the world (after the United States)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the data is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.
Click to expand...





 Is that your face going red with embarrassment again freddy because you have been caught being anti semitic again


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to read the data provided. Ineptitude on your part is your issue to deal with.
> 
> Take responsibility for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take responsibility for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and using data two years out of date...
Click to expand...






 Is that like team Palestine using data anything up to 50 years out of date, and you agreeing with it ?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to tell the truth is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to read the data provided. Ineptitude on your part is your issue to deal with.
> 
> Take responsibility for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take responsibility for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny rant. I understand you're embarrassed at having to explain your incompetence. Next time, read the data you're presented with and you won't look like quite the fool.
Click to expand...


Hollow Hollie projecting again.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to read the data provided. Ineptitude on your part is your issue to deal with.
> 
> Take responsibility for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take responsibility for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny rant. I understand you're embarrassed at having to explain your incompetence. Next time, read the data you're presented with and you won't look like quite the fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollow Hollie projecting again.
Click to expand...

The goofy name-caller stuttering and mumbling again.

Don't let your incompetence be such a downer. When you're unable to comprehend the data presented to you, ask for help.


----------



## Challenger

I suppose it says something when the Zionists manage to p*** off the Swiss Major Swiss Store Chain boycott Israeli goods         |          Expose Israel


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>







 Did you read the comments, every one was against the BDS movement as it did nothing for Palestine or the Palestinians. It is just a means for the Jew haters to push their racism and hatreds, they don't care about the Palestinians one iota.


 Like you they are LOSERS


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your failure to read the link is the problem.
> 
> I'm not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught red-handed propagandizing and you are embarrassed, I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to read the data provided. Ineptitude on your part is your issue to deal with.
> 
> Take responsibility for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take responsibility for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny rant. I understand you're embarrassed at having to explain your incompetence. Next time, read the data you're presented with and you won't look like quite the fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollow Hollie projecting again.
Click to expand...







 Monte losing the arguments again, you can tell by the immaturity of his posts.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> I suppose it says something when the Zionists manage to p*** off the Swiss Major Swiss Store Chain boycott Israeli goods         |          Expose Israel








 So hard to find anything to support your POV that you are having to use an islamonazi propaganda media outlet.




 LOSER


----------



## Challenger

Can state Governors be impeached?

NY Gov. Cuomo signs “unconstitutional, McCarthyite” pro-Israel exec. order punishing BDS boycott movement


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Can state Governors be impeached?
> 
> NY Gov. Cuomo signs “unconstitutional, McCarthyite” pro-Israel exec. order punishing BDS boycott movement








 Only if they break the law.........................what law has he broken ?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Kondor3

Oh, dear me...

Are we _still_ wasting our time in here, trying to convince America that BDS is ever going to go anywhere?






BDS is a flea...


----------



## montelatici

That's what people like you said about the South African disinvestment. LOL


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> Oh, dear me...
> 
> Are we _still_ wasting our time in here, trying to convince America that BDS is ever going to go anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is a flea...



So why is the governor of New york adopting BDS tactics against BDS? Clearly, according to you, they aren't working...


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear me...
> 
> Are we _still_ wasting our time in here, trying to convince America that BDS is ever going to go anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is a flea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is the governor of New york adopting BDS tactics against BDS? Clearly, according to you, they aren't working...
Click to expand...


I can't think of a single, significant "success" that the BDS'ers have had. 

Sure, the BDS groupies tend to collect minority voices of the flaming, raving Jew haters like you, (much like gay parades tend to draw flaming gays), but you need to be honest and acknowledge that you groupies don't exist to help Pal'istanians. Your agenda is one of insensate hatred for and is one that is in opposition to the existence of the State of Israel.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear me...
> 
> Are we _still_ wasting our time in here, trying to convince America that BDS is ever going to go anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is a flea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is the governor of New york adopting BDS tactics against BDS? Clearly, according to you, they aren't working...
Click to expand...

These aren't "BDS" tactics.

These are the generic tactics of boycott and divestiture-  known and extant _centuries_ before BDS arrived on the scene...

Hell, even the _combination_ of such things is as old as the hills...

And here's the thing..

There are _effective_ boycotts, and...

There are *INEFFECTIVE* boycotts...

Your circus flea (BDS) falls into the latter category, like few other "flops" have ever done...

Bring it on, pissants...

It's never going to amount to anything...

The rest of us laugh at you, as you piss and moan and try to pretend that BDS is anything other than what it is...

BDS is nothing more than a Flea Circus...






And will never, _*ever*_ amount to anything more than that....

But, it makes for an amusing sideline, and an occasional belly laugh, at those who think it's actually going anyplace...


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *


What Israeli apartheid are you cutting and pasting about?

True apartheid is readily apparent in Islamist terrorist enclaves such as those Islamist terrorist franchises occupying the West Bank and Gaza'istan.

Flailing your Pom Poms for theocratic totalitarianism, welfare fraud, gender segregation, subjugation of women forced into "Shame Sacks" and the cleansing of religious and ethnic minorities speaks volumes about your various pathologies.


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> BDS is nothing more than a Flea Circus...



These people disagree with you. 

"Adelson and his fellow conference organizers limited participation in the event to donors willing to pledge at least $1 million over the next two years. With some 20 donors taking part at the meeting, the total dollar amount raised is estimated to be at least $20 million. A Jewish communal leader who did not attend the meeting but who spoke to the organizers said that, in fact, the overall funding goal for Adelson’s Campus Maccabees was $50 million." Adelson-Saban summit raises millions to fight BDS - Diplomacy and Defense

BDS works at all levels.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *



Israeli "apartheid"


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is nothing more than a Flea Circus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people disagree with you.
> 
> "Adelson and his fellow conference organizers limited participation in the event to donors willing to pledge at least $1 million over the next two years. With some 20 donors taking part at the meeting, the total dollar amount raised is estimated to be at least $20 million. A Jewish communal leader who did not attend the meeting but who spoke to the organizers said that, in fact, the overall funding goal for Adelson’s Campus Maccabees was $50 million." Adelson-Saban summit raises millions to fight BDS - Diplomacy and Defense
> 
> BDS works at all levels.
Click to expand...

BDS'ing only works as a fringe hate group. Much like the agenda pressed by the KKK, there's an undercurrent of religious zeal used to further the hate. As the KKK was a collection largely of Christian whackjobs, the BDS'ers were born in the imagination of an islamic terrorist whose "religion" has a built-in, predefined Jew hatred.


----------



## Challenger

_The following letter was sent to Commissioner RoAnn M. Destito, New York State Commissioner of the Office of General Services, following 2016 Executive Order 157 of New York Governor Andrew Cuomo.  The Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees is the 501(c)(3) corporation that provides fiscal sponsorship to the Northern California chapter of the International Solidarity Movement, the Free Palestine Movement and other social justice organisations, and it took this action with their full support and encouragement._

June 7, 2016

RoAnn M. Destito, Commissioner
Office of General Services

41st Floor, Corning Tower
Empire State Plaza
Albany, NY 12242

Dear Commissioner Destito:

In compliance with Governor Cuomo’s 2016 Executive Order No. 157, Directing New York State Agencies and Authorities to Divest Public Funds Supporting BDS Campaign Against Israel, we wish to report and confirm that our corporation boycotts all Israeli products and services, and encourages other institutions, companies and individuals to cease and avoid all economic, academic and cultural activity that supports the racist state of Israel until that state dissolves itself, welcomes all Palestinians to return to their homes, restores all of their property and pays damages for the harm it has done to Palestinians and their property.

Please therefore place the Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees, Employer Identification Number 20-5516191, on the Publicly Available List of BDS Assets, as specified in Article II, section A. of Executive Order 157. We note that the law requires you to offer a 90 day waiting period for us to present evidence that our institution does not participate in boycott, divestment, or sanctions activity targeting Israel, either directly or through a parent or subsidiary. We hereby stipulate that we waive this period and do not wish to disprove our participation in BDS activity. Please therefore place the name of our corporation as soon as possible on the list of institutions posted on your website as participating in the BDS Campaign against Israel.

Since Executive Order 157 applies to both parent companies and subsidiaries, please be advised that subsidiaries of the Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees include the Free Palestine Movement, the International Solidarity Movement – Northern California, the Syria Solidarity Movement, the International Committee, the Palestine Children’s Welfare Fund, the One State Assembly, the Arab Women’s Progressive League, NoTaxDollarsToIsrael, and the Solidarity Movement for a Free Palestine, all under EIN no. 20-5516191. Please place all of these names on the List of BDS Assets.

Please also confirm receipt and fulfillment of this request.

Sincerely,

Paul Larudee, Treasurer

http://mondoweiss.net/2016/06/pleas....com&utm_campaign=buffer#sthash.xZ1yfgnb.dpuf

Next step I suppose is boycott and divest from New York...


----------



## montelatici

Challenger said:


> _The following letter was sent to Commissioner RoAnn M. Destito, New York State Commissioner of the Office of General Services, following 2016 Executive Order 157 of New York Governor Andrew Cuomo.  The Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees is the 501(c)(3) corporation that provides fiscal sponsorship to the Northern California chapter of the International Solidarity Movement, the Free Palestine Movement and other social justice organisations, and it took this action with their full support and encouragement._
> 
> June 7, 2016
> 
> RoAnn M. Destito, Commissioner
> Office of General Services
> 
> 41st Floor, Corning Tower
> Empire State Plaza
> Albany, NY 12242
> 
> Dear Commissioner Destito:
> 
> In compliance with Governor Cuomo’s 2016 Executive Order No. 157, Directing New York State Agencies and Authorities to Divest Public Funds Supporting BDS Campaign Against Israel, we wish to report and confirm that our corporation boycotts all Israeli products and services, and encourages other institutions, companies and individuals to cease and avoid all economic, academic and cultural activity that supports the racist state of Israel until that state dissolves itself, welcomes all Palestinians to return to their homes, restores all of their property and pays damages for the harm it has done to Palestinians and their property.
> 
> Please therefore place the Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees, Employer Identification Number 20-5516191, on the Publicly Available List of BDS Assets, as specified in Article II, section A. of Executive Order 157. We note that the law requires you to offer a 90 day waiting period for us to present evidence that our institution does not participate in boycott, divestment, or sanctions activity targeting Israel, either directly or through a parent or subsidiary. We hereby stipulate that we waive this period and do not wish to disprove our participation in BDS activity. Please therefore place the name of our corporation as soon as possible on the list of institutions posted on your website as participating in the BDS Campaign against Israel.
> 
> Since Executive Order 157 applies to both parent companies and subsidiaries, please be advised that subsidiaries of the Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees include the Free Palestine Movement, the International Solidarity Movement – Northern California, the Syria Solidarity Movement, the International Committee, the Palestine Children’s Welfare Fund, the One State Assembly, the Arab Women’s Progressive League, NoTaxDollarsToIsrael, and the Solidarity Movement for a Free Palestine, all under EIN no. 20-5516191. Please place all of these names on the List of BDS Assets.
> 
> Please also confirm receipt and fulfillment of this request.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Paul Larudee, Treasurer
> 
> Please boycott us, Governor Cuomo
> 
> Next step I suppose is boycott and divest from New York...



Way to go!


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The following letter was sent to Commissioner RoAnn M. Destito, New York State Commissioner of the Office of General Services, following 2016 Executive Order 157 of New York Governor Andrew Cuomo.  The Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees is the 501(c)(3) corporation that provides fiscal sponsorship to the Northern California chapter of the International Solidarity Movement, the Free Palestine Movement and other social justice organisations, and it took this action with their full support and encouragement._
> 
> June 7, 2016
> 
> RoAnn M. Destito, Commissioner
> Office of General Services
> 
> 41st Floor, Corning Tower
> Empire State Plaza
> Albany, NY 12242
> 
> Dear Commissioner Destito:
> 
> In compliance with Governor Cuomo’s 2016 Executive Order No. 157, Directing New York State Agencies and Authorities to Divest Public Funds Supporting BDS Campaign Against Israel, we wish to report and confirm that our corporation boycotts all Israeli products and services, and encourages other institutions, companies and individuals to cease and avoid all economic, academic and cultural activity that supports the racist state of Israel until that state dissolves itself, welcomes all Palestinians to return to their homes, restores all of their property and pays damages for the harm it has done to Palestinians and their property.
> 
> Please therefore place the Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees, Employer Identification Number 20-5516191, on the Publicly Available List of BDS Assets, as specified in Article II, section A. of Executive Order 157. We note that the law requires you to offer a 90 day waiting period for us to present evidence that our institution does not participate in boycott, divestment, or sanctions activity targeting Israel, either directly or through a parent or subsidiary. We hereby stipulate that we waive this period and do not wish to disprove our participation in BDS activity. Please therefore place the name of our corporation as soon as possible on the list of institutions posted on your website as participating in the BDS Campaign against Israel.
> 
> Since Executive Order 157 applies to both parent companies and subsidiaries, please be advised that subsidiaries of the Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees include the Free Palestine Movement, the International Solidarity Movement – Northern California, the Syria Solidarity Movement, the International Committee, the Palestine Children’s Welfare Fund, the One State Assembly, the Arab Women’s Progressive League, NoTaxDollarsToIsrael, and the Solidarity Movement for a Free Palestine, all under EIN no. 20-5516191. Please place all of these names on the List of BDS Assets.
> 
> Please also confirm receipt and fulfillment of this request.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Paul Larudee, Treasurer
> 
> Please boycott us, Governor Cuomo
> 
> Next step I suppose is boycott and divest from New York...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go!
Click to expand...


Illinois First to List Companies Banned for Supporting BDS - Israel News

Way to go.


----------



## Challenger

Found this powerful speech that basically sums up why BDS exists and why reasonable people should non-violent action against Zionism


----------



## montelatici

The anti-BDS laws will be declared unconstitutional in the U.S. as is being done in Europe.


May 26, 2016 5:00 PM
*Dutch Government Rules That Movement to Boycott Israel Is 'Free Speech'*

Dutch Government Rules That Movement to Boycott Israel Is 'Free Speech'


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> The anti-BDS laws will be declared unconstitutional in the U.S. as is being done in Europe.
> 
> 
> May 26, 2016 5:00 PM
> *Dutch Government Rules That Movement to Boycott Israel Is 'Free Speech'*
> 
> Dutch Government Rules That Movement to Boycott Israel Is 'Free Speech'



From your link:

In his explanation, Koenders said the Netherlands opposes a boycott of Israel, but that the right to _endorse_ the movement is protected under freedom of expression.



The xtian-based KKK also has protections under free speech principles. That doesn't suggest hate groups are to be granted an audience, excepting, of course, people like you.


----------



## Kondor3

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *


New York stands with Israel.

So does the rest of America.


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York stands with Israel.
> 
> So does the rest of America.
Click to expand...

Maybe...for now...but the times, they are a changing...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Paris, 23 janvier 2016: action BDS dans un supermarché.

I thought France made boycott illegal.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>







 And still it is failing, why is that ?

 Could it be that the world is sick of left wing activists jumping on the bandwagon and taking over


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 Indeed why is Israel singled out for such RACIST ACTION when islamonazi states are allowed free reign to carry on. Can you answer that without resorting to racist LIES ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York stands with Israel.
> 
> So does the rest of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe...for now...but the times, they are a changing...
Click to expand...






 And the left wing is out to grass because they screwed up last time round by siding with the islamonazi's and nearly bankrupting the world


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Paris, 23 janvier 2016: action BDS dans un supermarché.
> 
> I thought France made boycott illegal.







 I thought the US made murder illegal, and still we see hundreds every week


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> _The following letter was sent to Commissioner RoAnn M. Destito, New York State Commissioner of the Office of General Services, following 2016 Executive Order 157 of New York Governor Andrew Cuomo.  The Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees is the 501(c)(3) corporation that provides fiscal sponsorship to the Northern California chapter of the International Solidarity Movement, the Free Palestine Movement and other social justice organisations, and it took this action with their full support and encouragement._
> 
> June 7, 2016
> 
> RoAnn M. Destito, Commissioner
> Office of General Services
> 
> 41st Floor, Corning Tower
> Empire State Plaza
> Albany, NY 12242
> 
> Dear Commissioner Destito:
> 
> In compliance with Governor Cuomo’s 2016 Executive Order No. 157, Directing New York State Agencies and Authorities to Divest Public Funds Supporting BDS Campaign Against Israel, we wish to report and confirm that our corporation boycotts all Israeli products and services, and encourages other institutions, companies and individuals to cease and avoid all economic, academic and cultural activity that supports the racist state of Israel until that state dissolves itself, welcomes all Palestinians to return to their homes, restores all of their property and pays damages for the harm it has done to Palestinians and their property.
> 
> Please therefore place the Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees, Employer Identification Number 20-5516191, on the Publicly Available List of BDS Assets, as specified in Article II, section A. of Executive Order 157. We note that the law requires you to offer a 90 day waiting period for us to present evidence that our institution does not participate in boycott, divestment, or sanctions activity targeting Israel, either directly or through a parent or subsidiary. We hereby stipulate that we waive this period and do not wish to disprove our participation in BDS activity. Please therefore place the name of our corporation as soon as possible on the list of institutions posted on your website as participating in the BDS Campaign against Israel.
> 
> Since Executive Order 157 applies to both parent companies and subsidiaries, please be advised that subsidiaries of the Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees include the Free Palestine Movement, the International Solidarity Movement – Northern California, the Syria Solidarity Movement, the International Committee, the Palestine Children’s Welfare Fund, the One State Assembly, the Arab Women’s Progressive League, NoTaxDollarsToIsrael, and the Solidarity Movement for a Free Palestine, all under EIN no. 20-5516191. Please place all of these names on the List of BDS Assets.
> 
> Please also confirm receipt and fulfillment of this request.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Paul Larudee, Treasurer
> 
> Please boycott us, Governor Cuomo
> 
> Next step I suppose is boycott and divest from New York...








 AND ?


----------



## RoccoR

Challenger,  et al,

I'm wondering if you actually read Governor Cuomo’s 2016 Executive Order No. 157.

In the New York State EO 157: the Governor is Ordering the State to divest Public Funds from any entity that is targeting Israel.  The State of New York is not a BSD Participant.

June 5, 2016-New York City --.Governor Andrew M. Cuomo signs a first-in-the-nation Executive Order directing the divestment of public funds supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel during a breakfast meeting at the Harvard Club. Afterwards, Governor Cuomo marched in the Salute to Israel Parade. (Photo: Kevin P. Coughlin/Office of Governor Andrew M. Cuomo) - See more at: Please boycott us, Governor Cuomo​


Challenger said:


> Directing New York State Agencies and Authorities to Divest Public Funds Supporting BDS Campaign Against Israel


*(COMMENT)*

I know a number of people have mentioned this to me, and misunderstood what the NY EO actually does.  Most thought it was an EO supporting the BDS Movement.  It is No Such Thing.  It is exactly the opposite.  The State will withdraw public funds from any entity that supports BDS; or any entity trying to penalize or economically harm the State of Israel by participating in this BDS Movement.

In the State of New York, if your company (parent or subsidiary) attempts to economically harm Israel, THEN don't expect to do business with the State or any publicly funded activity under the State.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> I'm wondering if you actually read Governor Cuomo’s 2016 Executive Order No. 157.
> 
> In the New York State EO 157: the Governor is Ordering the State to divest Public Funds from any entity that is targeting Israel.  The State of New York is not a BSD Participant.
> 
> June 5, 2016-New York City --.Governor Andrew M. Cuomo signs a first-in-the-nation Executive Order directing the divestment of public funds supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel during a breakfast meeting at the Harvard Club. Afterwards, Governor Cuomo marched in the Salute to Israel Parade. (Photo: Kevin P. Coughlin/Office of Governor Andrew M. Cuomo) - See more at: Please boycott us, Governor Cuomo​
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Directing New York State Agencies and Authorities to Divest Public Funds Supporting BDS Campaign Against Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know a number of people have mentioned this to me, and misunderstood what the NY EO actually does.  Most thought it was an EO supporting the BDS Movement.  It is No Such Thing.  It is exactly the opposite.  The State will withdraw public funds from any entity that supports BDS; or any entity trying to penalize or economically harm the State of Israel by participating in this BDS Movement.
> 
> In the State of New York, if your company (parent or subsidiary) attempts to economically harm Israel, THEN don't expect to do business with the State or any publicly funded activity under the State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel's lackeys are shooting themselves in the foot.

Example:

G4S has decided to end its contracts with Israel. G4S runs private prisons and has many other security contracts in the US.

What to do, what to do?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> I'm wondering if you actually read Governor Cuomo’s 2016 Executive Order No. 157.
> 
> In the New York State EO 157: the Governor is Ordering the State to divest Public Funds from any entity that is targeting Israel.  The State of New York is not a BSD Participant.
> 
> June 5, 2016-New York City --.Governor Andrew M. Cuomo signs a first-in-the-nation Executive Order directing the divestment of public funds supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel during a breakfast meeting at the Harvard Club. Afterwards, Governor Cuomo marched in the Salute to Israel Parade. (Photo: Kevin P. Coughlin/Office of Governor Andrew M. Cuomo) - See more at: Please boycott us, Governor Cuomo​
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Directing New York State Agencies and Authorities to Divest Public Funds Supporting BDS Campaign Against Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know a number of people have mentioned this to me, and misunderstood what the NY EO actually does.  Most thought it was an EO supporting the BDS Movement.  It is No Such Thing.  It is exactly the opposite.  The State will withdraw public funds from any entity that supports BDS; or any entity trying to penalize or economically harm the State of Israel by participating in this BDS Movement.
> 
> In the State of New York, if your company (parent or subsidiary) attempts to economically harm Israel, THEN don't expect to do business with the State or any publicly funded activity under the State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's lackeys are shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> Example:
> 
> G4S has decided to end its contracts with Israel. G4S runs private prisons and has many other security contracts in the US.
> 
> What to do, what to do?
Click to expand...


Oh my. Flailing your Pom Poms in the hope that your Pal'istanian Islamic terrorist heroes would actually gain anything.

Just another fail.  





http://www.newsweek.com/g4s-sell-operations-israel-bds-claims-victory-435531

“Since 2013, we have been running a review of our business portfolio to determine which businesses we want to remain invested in and which we are looking to divest from, purely to streamline the business and to get a greater degree of strategic focus,” Nigel Fairbrass, spokesman for G4S, tells _Newsweek_ .


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> I'm wondering if you actually read Governor Cuomo’s 2016 Executive Order No. 157.
> 
> In the New York State EO 157: the Governor is Ordering the State to divest Public Funds from any entity that is targeting Israel.  The State of New York is not a BSD Participant.
> 
> June 5, 2016-New York City --.Governor Andrew M. Cuomo signs a first-in-the-nation Executive Order directing the divestment of public funds supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel during a breakfast meeting at the Harvard Club. Afterwards, Governor Cuomo marched in the Salute to Israel Parade. (Photo: Kevin P. Coughlin/Office of Governor Andrew M. Cuomo) - See more at: Please boycott us, Governor Cuomo​
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Directing New York State Agencies and Authorities to Divest Public Funds Supporting BDS Campaign Against Israel
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know a number of people have mentioned this to me, and misunderstood what the NY EO actually does.  Most thought it was an EO supporting the BDS Movement.  It is No Such Thing.  It is exactly the opposite.  The State will withdraw public funds from any entity that supports BDS; or any entity trying to penalize or economically harm the State of Israel by participating in this BDS Movement.
> 
> In the State of New York, if your company (parent or subsidiary) attempts to economically harm Israel, THEN don't expect to do business with the State or any publicly funded activity under the State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's lackeys are shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> Example:
> 
> G4S has decided to end its contracts with Israel. G4S runs private prisons and has many other security contracts in the US.
> 
> What to do, what to do?
Click to expand...





Find another contractor to do your dirty work for you. But in the mean time withdraw all funding from the BDS supporters so that they go under and are no longer viable.

 What to do, What to do no public money to live on and to racially abuse the Jews with.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed why is Israel singled out for such RACIST ACTION when islamonazi states are allowed free reign to carry on. Can you answer that without resorting to racist LIES ?
Click to expand...

So simple and so obvious.

BDS is a Palestinian call to end Israel's occupation.

Israel singled itself out.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed why is Israel singled out for such RACIST ACTION when islamonazi states are allowed free reign to carry on. Can you answer that without resorting to racist LIES ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So simple and so obvious.
> 
> BDS is a Palestinian call to end Israel's occupation.
> 
> Israel singled itself out.
Click to expand...






 WRONG AGAIN   it has nothing to do with the Palestinians as they have asked for it to be stopped. It is an islamonazi racist attack against the Jews that is now dying because so many nations have made it illegal.

 When and how did Israel single itself out for all these racist attacks, Lies and BLOOD LIBELS ?    Or is this another of your fantasies


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> Paris, 23 janvier 2016: action BDS dans un supermarché.
> 
> I thought France made boycott illegal.




The picture was a lie.  It was debuked long ago

they are promoting boycott on intentional untruths


----------



## P F Tinmore

If BDS is so irrelevant, why all the fuss?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> If BDS is so irrelevant, why all the fuss?








 To show just how irrelevant it actually is, and how it is being defeated at every turn


----------



## Challenger

RoccoR said:


> ...Most thought it was an EO supporting the BDS Movement. It is No Such Thing...



Well if you must converse with Zionuts all the time...


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Most thought it was an EO supporting the BDS Movement. It is No Such Thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you must converse with Zionuts all the time...
Click to expand...







 And once again rat boy shows he is not here to discuss the facts like an adult, he just wants to throw childish abuse around and racially attack the Jews.   He just cant keep to the topic of boycott Israel, and give adult intelligent reasons backed by evidence why we should.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

About six years ago, I use to listen to *al-Jazeera (English)* almost daily.



P F Tinmore said:


>





*(COMMENT)*

There is very little question that al-Jazeera is controversial; both in terms of whether of not it is anti-Semitic, and whether or not it is anti-American.  Some might even think it is time to evaluate al-Jazeera in terms of subversion and sedition.  But that is very hard to do without being called to task on the support of freedom of speech.

Some analyst think that while al-Jazeera is losing market share, it is really not any more off-center than other unbalanced media outlets.

The problem is a matter of reputation.  And now, anytime Americans see that al-Jazeera logo, they automatically associate it with anti-Americanism.  Other associations are nearly just as damaging.  Al-Jazeera finds its main benefactor in the Royal Family, Doha, Qatar.  Doha is diverse and is both the home of the Chairman of the Hamas Political Bureau as well as the Al Udeid Air Base and Camp Andy [US Central Command (USCC) and US Air Force Central Command (USAFCC)]; that also doubles as the Prepositioned War Reserve Material for region USAF operations.  None the less, that little logo invokes an emotion that will remain for at least two generations.

Naomi Klein (from a Canadian Jewish Family) is one of those period emergences in the activists world that replaces the old with the new.  She was born when I was serving in Vietnam, and will become one of those replacements for Naom Chomsky.  Naomi Klein is very bright and somewhat of an enigma herself.  But even as somewhat of a anti-American, anti-Capitalist, Anti-Semetic promoter, she is writing for a profit, will write what sells, maintains her standing on activism  --- all to maintain wealth and standing.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed why is Israel singled out for such RACIST ACTION when islamonazi states are allowed free reign to carry on. Can you answer that without resorting to racist LIES ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So simple and so obvious.
> 
> BDS is a Palestinian call to end Israel's occupation.
> 
> Israel singled itself out.
Click to expand...


Interesting article here, Tinny.  It shows what crackpots your fellow BDSers are.

Against Abnormalization: BDS Targets a Major Lebanese-Born Writer?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed why is Israel singled out for such RACIST ACTION when islamonazi states are allowed free reign to carry on. Can you answer that without resorting to racist LIES ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So simple and so obvious.
> 
> BDS is a Palestinian call to end Israel's occupation.
> 
> Israel singled itself out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting article here, Tinny.  It shows what crackpots your fellow BDSers are.
> 
> Against Abnormalization: BDS Targets a Major Lebanese-Born Writer?
Click to expand...

"Normalization" falsely portrays, and distracts from, the reality of the conflict. It is a form of deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> About six years ago, I use to listen to *al-Jazeera (English)* almost daily.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79438
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is very little question that al-Jazeera is controversial; both in terms of whether of not it is anti-Semitic, and whether or not it is anti-American.  Some might even think it is time to evaluate al-Jazeera in terms of subversion and sedition.  But that is very hard to do without being called to task on the support of freedom of speech.
> 
> Some analyst think that while al-Jazeera is losing market share, it is really not any more off-center than other unbalanced media outlets.
> 
> The problem is a matter of reputation.  And now, anytime Americans see that al-Jazeera logo, they automatically associate it with anti-Americanism.  Other associations are nearly just as damaging.  Al-Jazeera finds its main benefactor in the Royal Family, Doha, Qatar.  Doha is diverse and is both the home of the Chairman of the Hamas Political Bureau as well as the Al Udeid Air Base and Camp Andy [US Central Command (USCC) and US Air Force Central Command (USAFCC)]; that also doubles as the Prepositioned War Reserve Material for region USAF operations.  None the less, that little logo invokes an emotion that will remain for at least two generations.
> 
> Naomi Klein (from a Canadian Jewish Family) is one of those period emergences in the activists world that replaces the old with the new.  She was born when I was serving in Vietnam, and will become one of those replacements for Naom Chomsky.  Naomi Klein is very bright and somewhat of an enigma herself.  But even as somewhat of a anti-American, anti-Capitalist, Anti-Semetic promoter, she is writing for a profit, will write what sells, maintains her standing on activism  --- all to maintain wealth and standing.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It is nice to have so many intelligent, articulate, and well educated people on our side.

And Israel has so few.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore, et al,

This is both an anti-Israeli and anti-American venting of the perception of charges by the (Lily White) Palestinians; as if the counter-terrorism security measures were not gradually applied of a sustained period of terrorist attacks.

Whether we go back to the 1920 Jerusalem incident of April 1920 incited by Haj Amin Al-Husseini --- or --- the 1967 Sirhan Sirhan incident when a Palestinian assassinates a United States Senator, Robert F. Kennedy, in Los Angeles --- or --- move forward to the 1972 Munich Olympic Terrorist Attack by Palestinians of the infamous Black September, we see a pattern developing.  Whether we start with the 1975 attack on the Tel Aviv Savoy Hotel by Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) terrorists, or the Palestinians in a 1978 bus hijacking killed 35 innocent Israelis civilians; or move event further forward to 1985 piracy on the high seas by Palestinian Liberation Front of the cruise ship MS Achille Lauro, --- or --- if we just jump right into more 21st Century events like when 12 October 2000 ---- First Cpl. Yosef Avrahami and First Sgt. Vadim Novesche, 33, two reserve IDF soldiers, were lynched by a Palestinian mob at the police building in Ramallah; there is a very, very long linage of past criminal behaviors by the Palestinians.  And as, over time, Palestinian terrorist attacks continued --- so it was that counter-terrorism security measures intensified and improved over time.  No set of security countermeasures are perfect; and approach will last forever.  But the people of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip would have been better served if they had been actively working towards peace the entire time.

*(THE VIDEO CLIP)*

So the US is an Imperialist Nation supporting the colonial activity spearheaded by the criminal regime of the State of Israel.  And any nation that even buys something from Israel is enabling the Jewish National Home in it repressive activities extended over the abandon Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.

So what is new?  This is now and has been the mantra of the Hostile Arab Palestinians all my life (may be even before the time of Israeli Independence).

Ask any leader, in the Middle East of otherwise, the pinnacle of the strategy is:  Don’t capitulate to the intimidation or coercion targeted against the civilian population; the purpose of which is to influence the policy of a government; to end Israel as a Jewish State.  Muslim States and Islamic States are acceptable, but the Earth is not big enough for a Jewish National Home in a Jewish State.  And the current understanding of the Palestinian demand for the “Right of Return” becomes more muddled at every meeting.  The capitulation also the issues of settlements and borders, but has no history for which Palestinians can ever demonstrate a previous claim to sovereignty.

The clip is a (blatant) diatribe on the US and Israel.  Blindly lashing out with no objective or specific goal by which they would be satisfied. 

The Israelis are the (more diverse cultural) minority in the Middle East trying to survive.

Most Respectfully,

R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Ben Shapiro reminds me of Max Headroom.

No dumbshit, the only reason the Palestinians talk only about Israel is because Israel is the only one occupying Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is both an anti-Israeli and anti-American venting of the perception of charges by the (Lily White) Palestinians; as if the counter-terrorism security measures were not gradually applied of a sustained period of terrorist attacks.
> 
> Whether we go back to the 1920 Jerusalem incident of April 1920 incited by Haj Amin Al-Husseini --- or --- the 1967 Sirhan Sirhan incident when a Palestinian assassinates a United States Senator, Robert F. Kennedy, in Los Angeles --- or --- move forward to the 1972 Munich Olympic Terrorist Attack by Palestinians of the infamous Black September, we see a pattern developing.  Whether we start with the 1975 attack on the Tel Aviv Savoy Hotel by Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) terrorists, or the Palestinians in a 1978 bus hijacking killed 35 innocent Israelis civilians; or move event further forward to 1985 piracy on the high seas by Palestinian Liberation Front of the cruise ship MS Achille Lauro, --- or --- if we just jump right into more 21st Century events like when 12 October 2000 ---- First Cpl. Yosef Avrahami and First Sgt. Vadim Novesche, 33, two reserve IDF soldiers, were lynched by a Palestinian mob at the police building in Ramallah; there is a very, very long linage of past criminal behaviors by the Palestinians.  And as, over time, Palestinian terrorist attacks continued --- so it was that counter-terrorism security measures intensified and improved over time.  No set of security countermeasures are perfect; and approach will last forever.  But the people of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip would have been better served if they had been actively working towards peace the entire time.
> 
> *(THE VIDEO CLIP)*
> 
> So the US is an Imperialist Nation supporting the colonial activity spearheaded by the criminal regime of the State of Israel.  And any nation that even buys something from Israel is enabling the Jewish National Home in it repressive activities extended over the abandon Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> 
> So what is new?  This is now and has been the mantra of the Hostile Arab Palestinians all my life (may be even before the time of Israeli Independence).
> 
> Ask any leader, in the Middle East of otherwise, the pinnacle of the strategy is:  Don’t capitulate to the intimidation or coercion targeted against the civilian population; the purpose of which is to influence the policy of a government; to end Israel as a Jewish State.  Muslim States and Islamic States are acceptable, but the Earth is not big enough for a Jewish National Home in a Jewish State.  And the current understanding of the Palestinian demand for the “Right of Return” becomes more muddled at every meeting.  The capitulation also the issues of settlements and borders, but has no history for which Palestinians can ever demonstrate a previous claim to sovereignty.
> 
> The clip is a (blatant) diatribe on the US and Israel.  Blindly lashing out with no objective or specific goal by which they would be satisfied.
> 
> The Israelis are the (more diverse cultural) minority in the Middle East trying to survive.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> 
> R


Is this a C/P from an Israeli propaganda rag?

BTW, what clip? Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Shapiro reminds me of Max Headroom.
> 
> No dumbshit, the only reason the Palestinians talk only about Israel is because Israel is the only one occupying Palestine.
Click to expand...

Ummm, no. The Arabs-Moslems occupying the disputed territories talk about Israel because that nation has consistently confounded the Islamist gee-had and the intent of your genocidal heroes to fulfill the writ of the Hamas charter. 

Israel puts the _had_ in Islamist gee-had.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is both an anti-Israeli and anti-American venting of the perception of charges by the (Lily White) Palestinians; as if the counter-terrorism security measures were not gradually applied of a sustained period of terrorist attacks.
> 
> Whether we go back to the 1920 Jerusalem incident of April 1920 incited by Haj Amin Al-Husseini --- or --- the 1967 Sirhan Sirhan incident when a Palestinian assassinates a United States Senator, Robert F. Kennedy, in Los Angeles --- or --- move forward to the 1972 Munich Olympic Terrorist Attack by Palestinians of the infamous Black September, we see a pattern developing.  Whether we start with the 1975 attack on the Tel Aviv Savoy Hotel by Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) terrorists, or the Palestinians in a 1978 bus hijacking killed 35 innocent Israelis civilians; or move event further forward to 1985 piracy on the high seas by Palestinian Liberation Front of the cruise ship MS Achille Lauro, --- or --- if we just jump right into more 21st Century events like when 12 October 2000 ---- First Cpl. Yosef Avrahami and First Sgt. Vadim Novesche, 33, two reserve IDF soldiers, were lynched by a Palestinian mob at the police building in Ramallah; there is a very, very long linage of past criminal behaviors by the Palestinians.  And as, over time, Palestinian terrorist attacks continued --- so it was that counter-terrorism security measures intensified and improved over time.  No set of security countermeasures are perfect; and approach will last forever.  But the people of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip would have been better served if they had been actively working towards peace the entire time.
> 
> *(THE VIDEO CLIP)*
> 
> So the US is an Imperialist Nation supporting the colonial activity spearheaded by the criminal regime of the State of Israel.  And any nation that even buys something from Israel is enabling the Jewish National Home in it repressive activities extended over the abandon Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> 
> So what is new?  This is now and has been the mantra of the Hostile Arab Palestinians all my life (may be even before the time of Israeli Independence).
> 
> Ask any leader, in the Middle East of otherwise, the pinnacle of the strategy is:  Don’t capitulate to the intimidation or coercion targeted against the civilian population; the purpose of which is to influence the policy of a government; to end Israel as a Jewish State.  Muslim States and Islamic States are acceptable, but the Earth is not big enough for a Jewish National Home in a Jewish State.  And the current understanding of the Palestinian demand for the “Right of Return” becomes more muddled at every meeting.  The capitulation also the issues of settlements and borders, but has no history for which Palestinians can ever demonstrate a previous claim to sovereignty.
> 
> The clip is a (blatant) diatribe on the US and Israel.  Blindly lashing out with no objective or specific goal by which they would be satisfied.
> 
> The Israelis are the (more diverse cultural) minority in the Middle East trying to survive.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a C/P from an Israeli propaganda rag?
> 
> BTW, what clip? Link?
Click to expand...

Your uncivlized friends apparently believe that they should have their own way at disrupting things on campus.  The latest is that criminal charges might be filed. 

Anti-Israel protesters disrupt Israeli movie screening at UC Irvine


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is both an anti-Israeli and anti-American venting of the perception of charges by the (Lily White) Palestinians; as if the counter-terrorism security measures were not gradually applied of a sustained period of terrorist attacks.
> 
> Whether we go back to the 1920 Jerusalem incident of April 1920 incited by Haj Amin Al-Husseini --- or --- the 1967 Sirhan Sirhan incident when a Palestinian assassinates a United States Senator, Robert F. Kennedy, in Los Angeles --- or --- move forward to the 1972 Munich Olympic Terrorist Attack by Palestinians of the infamous Black September, we see a pattern developing.  Whether we start with the 1975 attack on the Tel Aviv Savoy Hotel by Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) terrorists, or the Palestinians in a 1978 bus hijacking killed 35 innocent Israelis civilians; or move event further forward to 1985 piracy on the high seas by Palestinian Liberation Front of the cruise ship MS Achille Lauro, --- or --- if we just jump right into more 21st Century events like when 12 October 2000 ---- First Cpl. Yosef Avrahami and First Sgt. Vadim Novesche, 33, two reserve IDF soldiers, were lynched by a Palestinian mob at the police building in Ramallah; there is a very, very long linage of past criminal behaviors by the Palestinians.  And as, over time, Palestinian terrorist attacks continued --- so it was that counter-terrorism security measures intensified and improved over time.  No set of security countermeasures are perfect; and approach will last forever.  But the people of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip would have been better served if they had been actively working towards peace the entire time.
> 
> *(THE VIDEO CLIP)*
> 
> So the US is an Imperialist Nation supporting the colonial activity spearheaded by the criminal regime of the State of Israel.  And any nation that even buys something from Israel is enabling the Jewish National Home in it repressive activities extended over the abandon Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> 
> So what is new?  This is now and has been the mantra of the Hostile Arab Palestinians all my life (may be even before the time of Israeli Independence).
> 
> Ask any leader, in the Middle East of otherwise, the pinnacle of the strategy is:  Don’t capitulate to the intimidation or coercion targeted against the civilian population; the purpose of which is to influence the policy of a government; to end Israel as a Jewish State.  Muslim States and Islamic States are acceptable, but the Earth is not big enough for a Jewish National Home in a Jewish State.  And the current understanding of the Palestinian demand for the “Right of Return” becomes more muddled at every meeting.  The capitulation also the issues of settlements and borders, but has no history for which Palestinians can ever demonstrate a previous claim to sovereignty.
> 
> The clip is a (blatant) diatribe on the US and Israel.  Blindly lashing out with no objective or specific goal by which they would be satisfied.
> 
> The Israelis are the (more diverse cultural) minority in the Middle East trying to survive.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a C/P from an Israeli propaganda rag?
> 
> BTW, what clip? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your uncivlized friends apparently believe that they should have their own way at disrupting things on campus.  The latest is that criminal charges might be filed.
> 
> Anti-Israel protesters disrupt Israeli movie screening at UC Irvine
Click to expand...

You have a short memory Hoss..........much like the rest of the Dross on here.........Poor old Hossie banged his head on the Wanted poster by his bed

Viva Palestine.....Viva Israel......I am theliq.........forever living,forever sure.......Now BOW TO THE Master Liquidator of the Lies perpetuated on this thread.

You like the rest of the Lemmings Hoss......ARE A WANTED MAN...steve


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is both an anti-Israeli and anti-American venting of the perception of charges by the (Lily White) Palestinians; as if the counter-terrorism security measures were not gradually applied of a sustained period of terrorist attacks.
> 
> Whether we go back to the 1920 Jerusalem incident of April 1920 incited by Haj Amin Al-Husseini --- or --- the 1967 Sirhan Sirhan incident when a Palestinian assassinates a United States Senator, Robert F. Kennedy, in Los Angeles --- or --- move forward to the 1972 Munich Olympic Terrorist Attack by Palestinians of the infamous Black September, we see a pattern developing.  Whether we start with the 1975 attack on the Tel Aviv Savoy Hotel by Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) terrorists, or the Palestinians in a 1978 bus hijacking killed 35 innocent Israelis civilians; or move event further forward to 1985 piracy on the high seas by Palestinian Liberation Front of the cruise ship MS Achille Lauro, --- or --- if we just jump right into more 21st Century events like when 12 October 2000 ---- First Cpl. Yosef Avrahami and First Sgt. Vadim Novesche, 33, two reserve IDF soldiers, were lynched by a Palestinian mob at the police building in Ramallah; there is a very, very long linage of past criminal behaviors by the Palestinians.  And as, over time, Palestinian terrorist attacks continued --- so it was that counter-terrorism security measures intensified and improved over time.  No set of security countermeasures are perfect; and approach will last forever.  But the people of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip would have been better served if they had been actively working towards peace the entire time.
> 
> *(THE VIDEO CLIP)*
> 
> So the US is an Imperialist Nation supporting the colonial activity spearheaded by the criminal regime of the State of Israel.  And any nation that even buys something from Israel is enabling the Jewish National Home in it repressive activities extended over the abandon Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> 
> So what is new?  This is now and has been the mantra of the Hostile Arab Palestinians all my life (may be even before the time of Israeli Independence).
> 
> Ask any leader, in the Middle East of otherwise, the pinnacle of the strategy is:  Don’t capitulate to the intimidation or coercion targeted against the civilian population; the purpose of which is to influence the policy of a government; to end Israel as a Jewish State.  Muslim States and Islamic States are acceptable, but the Earth is not big enough for a Jewish National Home in a Jewish State.  And the current understanding of the Palestinian demand for the “Right of Return” becomes more muddled at every meeting.  The capitulation also the issues of settlements and borders, but has no history for which Palestinians can ever demonstrate a previous claim to sovereignty.
> 
> The clip is a (blatant) diatribe on the US and Israel.  Blindly lashing out with no objective or specific goal by which they would be satisfied.
> 
> The Israelis are the (more diverse cultural) minority in the Middle East trying to survive.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> 
> R


Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.


----------



## RoccoR

theliq,  et al,

Well, this is not quite accurate.



theliq said:


> Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.


*(COMMENT)*

Other than to point out that Countermeasures and Security Applications and Procedures were applied gradually --- justified by the increased threat, I did not really make a claim as to Israelis and the responses they have chosen to make.

Again, there is no Law Enforcement and Judicial System in the world that is perfect.  There is no counterinsurgency, anti-terrorism, jihadist suppression or criminal enforcement program that is not without some flaws.  Having said that, the discussion was about the portrayal of the Arab Palestinian Plight, the Justification of the BDS Program and the application of "free Speech" relative to the BDS Program.

My response was not about the Israeli justification; but why the countermeasures and security systems were gradually put in place to deal with the growing threat.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> theliq,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is not quite accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Other than to point out that Countermeasures and Security Applications and Procedures were applied gradually --- justified by the increased threat, I did not really make a claim as to Israelis and the responses they have chosen to make.
> 
> Again, there is no Law Enforcement and Judicial System in the world that is perfect.  There is no counterinsurgency, anti-terrorism, jihadist suppression or criminal enforcement program that is not without some flaws.  Having said that, the discussion was about the portrayal of the Arab Palestinian Plight, the Justification of the BDS Program and the application of "free Speech" relative to the BDS Program.
> 
> My response was not about the Israeli justification; but why the countermeasures and security systems were gradually put in place to deal with the growing threat.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Sorry R you are confused,your so called "Security Measures" are Just Further Repression of Palestinians which has heightened continued continuance since 1948........STOP Insulting me,Thanks......steve..you must think I'm an Idiot.


----------



## Jroc

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> theliq,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is not quite accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Other than to point out that Countermeasures and Security Applications and Procedures were applied gradually --- justified by the increased threat, I did not really make a claim as to Israelis and the responses they have chosen to make.
> 
> Again, there is no Law Enforcement and Judicial System in the world that is perfect.  There is no counterinsurgency, anti-terrorism, jihadist suppression or criminal enforcement program that is not without some flaws.  Having said that, the discussion was about the portrayal of the Arab Palestinian Plight, the Justification of the BDS Program and the application of "free Speech" relative to the BDS Program.
> 
> My response was not about the Israeli justification; but why the countermeasures and security systems were gradually put in place to deal with the growing threat.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry R you are confused,your so called "Security Measures" are Just Further Repression of Palestinians which has heightened continued continuance since 1948........STOP Insulting me,Thanks......steve..*you must think I'm an Idiot.*
Click to expand...



That fact has been conformed with most of your post on this board


----------



## RoccoR

theliq, et al,

Nonsense...



theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> theliq,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is not quite accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Other than to point out that Countermeasures and Security Applications and Procedures were applied gradually --- justified by the increased threat, I did not really make a claim as to Israelis and the responses they have chosen to make.
> 
> Again, there is no Law Enforcement and Judicial System in the world that is perfect.  There is no counterinsurgency, anti-terrorism, jihadist suppression or criminal enforcement program that is not without some flaws.  Having said that, the discussion was about the portrayal of the Arab Palestinian Plight, the Justification of the BDS Program and the application of "free Speech" relative to the BDS Program.
> 
> My response was not about the Israeli justification; but why the countermeasures and security systems were gradually put in place to deal with the growing threat.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry R you are confused,your so called "Security Measures" are Just Further Repression of Palestinians which has heightened continued continuance since 1948........STOP Insulting me,Thanks......steve..you must think I'm an Idiot.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Repression is not a bad thing.  It is the act of subduing Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) by force.  This is exactly what Law Enforcement does when dealing with normal armed criminals (subdue and arrest); suppressing illegal or disorderly actions.  

Security Measures are those effort to a state of being --- free from danger or threat from the Arab Palestinian Menace --- using traditional criteria forced to evolve, adapt and seek alternative qualitative approaches to dealing with radical Islamic ideologists, jihadists, actors of intra-Palestinian conflict between political entities,  threatening to cause harm in a malignant or devastating manner.

All HoAPs portray themselves as the 'victim;" when in fact they are instigators of disorder, criminal activity, and present a danger to themselves and their neighbors.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> theliq, et al,
> 
> Nonsense...
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> theliq,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is not quite accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Other than to point out that Countermeasures and Security Applications and Procedures were applied gradually --- justified by the increased threat, I did not really make a claim as to Israelis and the responses they have chosen to make.
> 
> Again, there is no Law Enforcement and Judicial System in the world that is perfect.  There is no counterinsurgency, anti-terrorism, jihadist suppression or criminal enforcement program that is not without some flaws.  Having said that, the discussion was about the portrayal of the Arab Palestinian Plight, the Justification of the BDS Program and the application of "free Speech" relative to the BDS Program.
> 
> My response was not about the Israeli justification; but why the countermeasures and security systems were gradually put in place to deal with the growing threat.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry R you are confused,your so called "Security Measures" are Just Further Repression of Palestinians which has heightened continued continuance since 1948........STOP Insulting me,Thanks......steve..you must think I'm an Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Repression is not a bad thing.  It is the act of subduing Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) by force.  This is exactly what Law Enforcement does when dealing with normal armed criminals (subdue and arrest); suppressing illegal or disorderly actions.
> 
> Security Measures are those effort to a state of being --- free from danger or threat from the Arab Palestinian Menace --- using traditional criteria forced to evolve, adapt and seek alternative qualitative approaches to dealing with radical Islamic ideologists, jihadists, actors of intra-Palestinian conflict between political entities,  threatening to cause harm in a malignant or devastating manner.
> 
> All HoAPs portray themselves as the 'victim;" when in fact they are instigators of disorder, criminal activity, and present a danger to themselves and their neighbors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Not to mention that Israel needs to defend its colonial project.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> theliq, et al,
> 
> Nonsense...
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> theliq,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is not quite accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Other than to point out that Countermeasures and Security Applications and Procedures were applied gradually --- justified by the increased threat, I did not really make a claim as to Israelis and the responses they have chosen to make.
> 
> Again, there is no Law Enforcement and Judicial System in the world that is perfect.  There is no counterinsurgency, anti-terrorism, jihadist suppression or criminal enforcement program that is not without some flaws.  Having said that, the discussion was about the portrayal of the Arab Palestinian Plight, the Justification of the BDS Program and the application of "free Speech" relative to the BDS Program.
> 
> My response was not about the Israeli justification; but why the countermeasures and security systems were gradually put in place to deal with the growing threat.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry R you are confused,your so called "Security Measures" are Just Further Repression of Palestinians which has heightened continued continuance since 1948........STOP Insulting me,Thanks......steve..you must think I'm an Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Repression is not a bad thing.  It is the act of subduing Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) by force.  This is exactly what Law Enforcement does when dealing with normal armed criminals (subdue and arrest); suppressing illegal or disorderly actions.
> 
> Security Measures are those effort to a state of being --- free from danger or threat from the Arab Palestinian Menace --- using traditional criteria forced to evolve, adapt and seek alternative qualitative approaches to dealing with radical Islamic ideologists, jihadists, actors of intra-Palestinian conflict between political entities,  threatening to cause harm in a malignant or devastating manner.
> 
> All HoAPs portray themselves as the 'victim;" when in fact they are instigators of disorder, criminal activity, and present a danger to themselves and their neighbors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention that Israel needs to defend its colonial project.
Click to expand...


Israel needs to defend itself from Islamist fascism. I take it you still haven't read the Hamas Charter.


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is both an anti-Israeli and anti-American venting of the perception of charges by the (Lily White) Palestinians; as if the counter-terrorism security measures were not gradually applied of a sustained period of terrorist attacks...
> The clip is a (blatant) diatribe on the US and Israel.  Blindly lashing out with no objective or specific goal by which they would be satisfied.
> 
> The Israelis are the (more diverse cultural) minority in the Middle East trying to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.
Click to expand...


In fact, Rocco makes no claim about "Israeli Jews" but rather notes Israel's reaction in the face of _*decades*_ of Arab provocation and terrorism. The fact that you must attach *your* bizarre meaning to Rocco's post makes clear that either you aren't bright enough to understand what he has posted or not honest enough to deal with it straight up.

Knowing you as I do, I'd say both are true. You remain, as always TheLick, a raging idiot ... but thanks for playing.



theliq said:


> Sorry R you are confused,your so called "Security Measures" are Just Further Repression of Palestinians which has heightened continued continuance since 1948........STOP Insulting me,Thanks......steve..you must think I'm an Idiot.



Rocco is waaaay too respectful to say this but everyone knows you're an idiot and you've proven it here like it's your job.


----------



## jillian

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network



BDS anti-semites are always amusing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The only thing mentioned here that might work is BDS.

*Inside Story - Israel and Palestine: How do you stop the violence? *

**


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Most thought it was an EO supporting the BDS Movement. It is No Such Thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you must converse with Zionuts all the time...
Click to expand...







No adult intelligent answer again so you resort to personal abuse again like all neo Marxists scum. Who do you converse with all the time the other brain dead neo Marxist who cant think for themselves.


 Now just what did your reply have to do with the topic of the thread ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 According to the islamonazi news sources of course, is that the best you have


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed why is Israel singled out for such RACIST ACTION when islamonazi states are allowed free reign to carry on. Can you answer that without resorting to racist LIES ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So simple and so obvious.
> 
> BDS is a Palestinian call to end Israel's occupation.
> 
> Israel singled itself out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting article here, Tinny.  It shows what crackpots your fellow BDSers are.
> 
> Against Abnormalization: BDS Targets a Major Lebanese-Born Writer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Normalization" falsely portrays, and distracts from, the reality of the conflict. It is a form of deflection.
Click to expand...







 Only in your fantasy world were the Jews have no rights in Palestine and should be killed en masse so the violent colonists from arabia can turn it into another Islamic state.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> The only thing mentioned here that might work is BDS.
> 
> *Inside Story - Israel and Palestine: How do you stop the violence? *
> 
> **









 More islamonazi propaganda because that is all you have


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing mentioned here that might work is BDS.
> 
> *Inside Story - Israel and Palestine: How do you stop the violence? *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More islamonazi propaganda because that is all you have
Click to expand...

You call names nice. Did you learn that at university?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing mentioned here that might work is BDS.
> 
> *Inside Story - Israel and Palestine: How do you stop the violence? *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More islamonazi propaganda because that is all you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call names nice. Did you learn that at university?
Click to expand...







 What names am I calling, all I am doing is telling the truth, and you can not deny that this is not the case.


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is both an anti-Israeli and anti-American venting of the perception of charges by the (Lily White) Palestinians; as if the counter-terrorism security measures were not gradually applied of a sustained period of terrorist attacks...
> The clip is a (blatant) diatribe on the US and Israel.  Blindly lashing out with no objective or specific goal by which they would be satisfied.
> 
> The Israelis are the (more diverse cultural) minority in the Middle East trying to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, Rocco makes no claim about "Israeli Jews" but rather notes Israel's reaction in the face of _*decades*_ of Arab provocation and terrorism. The fact that you must attach *your* bizarre meaning to Rocco's post makes clear that either you aren't bright enough to understand what he has posted or not honest enough to deal with it straight up.
> 
> Knowing you as I do, I'd say both are true. You remain, as always TheLick, a raging idiot ... but thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R you are confused,your so called "Security Measures" are Just Further Repression of Palestinians which has heightened continued continuance since 1948........STOP Insulting me,Thanks......steve..you must think I'm an Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rocco is waaaay too respectful to say this but everyone knows you're an idiot and you've proven it here like it's your job.
Click to expand...

Sorry to tell you Rocco (Whom I like) is never unbias in his posts but myopic in his pro-Israel posts,which renders much of what he says mostly Inane,but he at least tries to explain his myopia in a literal way which cannot be said for the rest of you.


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is both an anti-Israeli and anti-American venting of the perception of charges by the (Lily White) Palestinians; as if the counter-terrorism security measures were not gradually applied of a sustained period of terrorist attacks...
> The clip is a (blatant) diatribe on the US and Israel.  Blindly lashing out with no objective or specific goal by which they would be satisfied.
> 
> The Israelis are the (more diverse cultural) minority in the Middle East trying to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, Rocco makes no claim about "Israeli Jews" but rather notes Israel's reaction in the face of _*decades*_ of Arab provocation and terrorism. The fact that you must attach *your* bizarre meaning to Rocco's post makes clear that either you aren't bright enough to understand what he has posted or not honest enough to deal with it straight up.
> 
> Knowing you as I do, I'd say both are true. You remain, as always TheLick, a raging idiot ... but thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R you are confused,your so called "Security Measures" are Just Further Repression of Palestinians which has heightened continued continuance since 1948........STOP Insulting me,Thanks......steve..you must think I'm an Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rocco is waaaay too respectful to say this but everyone knows you're an idiot and you've proven it here like it's your job.
Click to expand...

But he has NO RESPECT FOR THE PLIGHT OF THE Palestinians,so your last sentence is deemed REDUNDANT....COMPLETELY.....


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is both an anti-Israeli and anti-American venting of the perception of charges by the (Lily White) Palestinians; as if the counter-terrorism security measures were not gradually applied of a sustained period of terrorist attacks...
> The clip is a (blatant) diatribe on the US and Israel.  Blindly lashing out with no objective or specific goal by which they would be satisfied.
> 
> The Israelis are the (more diverse cultural) minority in the Middle East trying to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R,but you are so myopic as to render your speak.....INANE to say the least......Your claim that Israeli Jews are a pure as the driven snow,is purile and puitred sludge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, Rocco makes no claim about "Israeli Jews" but rather notes Israel's reaction in the face of _*decades*_ of Arab provocation and terrorism. The fact that you must attach *your* bizarre meaning to Rocco's post makes clear that either you aren't bright enough to understand what he has posted or not honest enough to deal with it straight up.
> 
> Knowing you as I do, I'd say both are true. You remain, as always TheLick, a raging idiot ... but thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry R you are confused,your so called "Security Measures" are Just Further Repression of Palestinians which has heightened continued continuance since 1948........STOP Insulting me,Thanks......steve..you must think I'm an Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rocco is waaaay too respectful to say this but everyone knows you're an idiot and you've proven it here like it's your job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to tell you Rocco (Whom I like) is never unbias in his posts but myopic in his pro-Israel posts,which renders much of what he says mostly Inane,but he at least tries to explain his myopia in a literal way which cannot be said for the rest of you.
Click to expand...

Don't drink and post, Steve. Read your post before you answer.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>




Bull feathers, Tinmore. Read what this fellow has to say about BDS.




As the Middle East devours itself, leaving behind the worst human devastation since World War II, an international movement seeks to delegitimize Israel, the region's only intact society. Israel alone in the Mideast has an independent judiciary, a free press, universal healthcare and religious freedom. Yet the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement, or BDS, has singled out the Jewish state as the world's most pressing problem in the early 21st century.

BDS is at once immoral and a threat to peace. Immoral, because it perpetuates the lie that Israel is solely or even primarily to blame for the absence of a Palestinian state — rather than the repeated rejection by Palestinian leaders of peace plans presented over the decades. Immoral, too, because it ignores the anti-Israel and anti-Jewish hate education on which generations of Palestinians have been raised, an education that denies any place for a Jewish state in any borders.

The BDS movement not only places the entire onus for the conflict on Israel, it is counter-productive. The primary beneficiary of the attempt to turn Israel into a pariah state is the Israeli hard right. Far-right politicians have long argued that the world hates the Jewish state not because of what it does but because of what it is — and therefore Israel should dispense with the niceties of democratic norms in its war against Palestinian terrorism, end the illusion of a negotiated agreement and stake its maximalist claim to the entirety of its ancient homeland. In intensifying the Israeli public’s sense of siege and despair, while encouraging Palestinian intransigence, the international movement to isolate and punish Israel undermines a two-state solution.

Like a majority of Israelis, I recognize that the ongoing occupation of the Palestinian people is a long-term threat to my country’s well-being. The occupation challenges the integrity of Israeli democracy and threatens its Jewish majority, which is demographically essential for maintaining the only corner of the planet where Jews are sovereign. For these reasons, a majority of Israelis, according to polls, supports a two-state solution.


Why the anti-Israel boycott movement is an immoral threat to peace


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 But not to be racist and incite violence, that is why BDS is a complete failure. Going out to buy some Israeli produce from the local palestinian shop


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

The implications here suggest that the Arab Palestinian are the victims of restricted liberty and oppression.  Nothing could be further from the truth.



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

It is my opinion that the Arab Palestinian, as a state that supports international terrorists, in the open are a people that should be contained as a potential un-rehabilitated threat to peace; based on their past record and history of criminal behaviors.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Challenger

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The implications here suggest that the Arab Palestinian are the victims of restricted liberty and oppression.  Nothing could be further from the truth.









According to RoccoR all is sweetness and light in Occupied Palestine, no checkpoints, no Apartheid wall, no illegal settlements, no administrative detention, no trigger happy IDF...just one big party...


----------



## montelatici

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The implications here suggest that the Arab Palestinian are the victims of restricted liberty and oppression.  Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is my opinion that the Arab Palestinian, as a state that supports international terrorists, in the open are a people that should be contained as a potential un-rehabilitated threat to peace; based on their past record and history of criminal behaviors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


The King of the Bullshitters strikes again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The implications here suggest that the Arab Palestinian are the victims of restricted liberty and oppression.  Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is my opinion that the Arab Palestinian, as a state that supports international terrorists, in the open are a people that should be contained as a potential un-rehabilitated threat to peace; based on their past record and history of criminal behaviors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are an old government person. You people think funny like that.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The implications here suggest that the Arab Palestinian are the victims of restricted liberty and oppression.  Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to RoccoR all is sweetness and light in Occupied Palestine, no checkpoints, no Apartheid wall, no illegal settlements, no administrative detention, no trigger happy IDF...just one big party...
Click to expand...







 Has hamas or fatah erected an aparthied wall then, when did this happen as isreal knows nothing at all about it. How can the settlemente be illegal when they are built on Jewish land, or do you deny the Jews their rights to protection under internaqtional laws ?   It is the palestinians that are trigger happy as shown by their firing illegal weapons and killing their own

 Once again you show your Jew hatred consuming your ability to be intelligent


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*USA: Pro-Palestine activists march on NY Governor's house over Israel boycott ban *

**


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> **








 How about some3 evidence of this alleged Israeli aparthied then, as to date all you have is incidents in the occupied territory that are not seen as aparthied by anyone but islamonazi propaganda morons.


 As you have been shown BDS is a racist concept taken over by Jew haters and Nazi's to hide their illegal activity behind, so the worlds nations are making it illegal and arresting those who are behind it. Even the P.A. has banned the group and made them illegal.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *USA: Pro-Palestine activists march on NY Governor's house over Israel boycott ban *
> 
> **








 There must be all of 30 people there, and most of those are islamonazi's. It is so laughable that I would be ashamed to present it as evidence of BDS gaining more power.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> **


Who should know better than someone who  actually lived in South Africa?
.

Is Israel an apartheid state? | Opinion


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Who should know better than someone who  actually lived in South Africa?
> .
> 
> Is Israel an apartheid state? | Opinion
Click to expand...


I'd sooner believe Bishop Desmond Tutu, rather than a Zionist apologist.


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Who should know better than someone who  actually lived in South Africa?
> .
> 
> Is Israel an apartheid state? | Opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd sooner believe Bishop Desmond Tutu, rather than a Zionist apologist.
Click to expand...

The Rev. Hedding would disagree with Tutu.  He happened to be a young minister in South Africa who fought Apartheid himself so he certainly is in a position to compare what happened there and what is happening in Israel.

Israel and the Charge of Apartheid


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,

This description is simply bogus.  The New York Governor simply opposed the anti-Semitic and economically targeting of the Jewish State through the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS Process).  



Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Who should know better than someone who  actually lived in South Africa?
> .
> 
> Is Israel an apartheid state? | Opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd sooner believe Bishop Desmond Tutu, rather than a Zionist apologist.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The State of New York simply refuses to cooperate with a belligerent population, unwilling to make peace, that are complaining about Israel and its negotiated outcome that grants almost complete control of Area "C," including security matters and all land-related civil matters, including land allocation, planning and construction, and infrastructure to the Jewish State.  The PA is responsible for providing education and medical services to the Palestinian population in Area C. However, construction and maintenance of the infrastructure necessary for these services remains in Israel’s hands. Civil matters remained under Israeli control in Area C and are the responsibility of the Civil Administration.

There is a negotiated and mutually agreed upon 

*ARTICLE IV Settlement of Differences and Disputes*
Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip

Any difference relating to the application of this Agreement shall be referred to the appropriate coordination and cooperation mechanism established under this Agreement. The provisions of Article XV of the DOP shall apply to any such difference which is not settled through the appropriate coordination and cooperation mechanism, namely:

1. Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Agreement or any related agreements pertaining to the interim period shall be settled through the Liaison Committee.

2. Disputes which cannot be settled by negotiations may be settled by a mechanism of conciliation to be agreed between the Parties.

3. The Parties may agree to submit to arbitration disputes relating to the interim period, which cannot be settled through conciliation. To this end, upon the agreement of both Parties, the Parties will establish an Arbitration Committee.​
The intentional opposition to the use of the agreed upon Dispute Resolution Process is a clear and present indication that there is something not quite right here on this matter.  In any event, that fact that the agreement does not open this BDS Movement as an alternative to a dispute resolution process, means that the Arab Palestinians have stepped outside the agreement; rather than use the lawful means.

Most Respectfully,
R​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> This description is simply bogus.  The New York Governor simply opposed the anti-Semitic and economically targeting of the Jewish State through the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS Process).
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Who should know better than someone who  actually lived in South Africa?
> .
> 
> Is Israel an apartheid state? | Opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd sooner believe Bishop Desmond Tutu, rather than a Zionist apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State of New York simply refuses to cooperate with a belligerent population, unwilling to make peace, that are complaining about Israel and its negotiated outcome that grants almost complete control of Area "C," including security matters and all land-related civil matters, including land allocation, planning and construction, and infrastructure to the Jewish State.  The PA is responsible for providing education and medical services to the Palestinian population in Area C. However, construction and maintenance of the infrastructure necessary for these services remains in Israel’s hands. Civil matters remained under Israeli control in Area C and are the responsibility of the Civil Administration.
> 
> There is a negotiated and mutually agreed upon
> *ARTICLE IV Settlement of Differences and Disputes*
> Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip
> Any difference relating to the application of this Agreement shall be referred to the appropriate coordination and cooperation mechanism established under this Agreement. The provisions of Article XV of the DOP shall apply to any such difference which is not settled through the appropriate coordination and cooperation mechanism, namely:
> 
> 1. Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Agreement or any related agreements pertaining to the interim period shall be settled through the Liaison Committee.
> 
> 2. Disputes which cannot be settled by negotiations may be settled by a mechanism of conciliation to be agreed between the Parties.
> 
> 3. The Parties may agree to submit to arbitration disputes relating to the interim period, which cannot be settled through conciliation. To this end, upon the agreement of both Parties, the Parties will establish an Arbitration Committee.​The intentional opposition to the use of the agreed upon Dispute Resolution Process is a clear and present indication that there is something not quite right here on this matter.  In any event, that fact that the agreement does not open this BDS Movement as an alternative to a dispute resolution process, means that the Arab Palestinians have stepped outside the agreement; rather than use the lawful means.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
Click to expand...

This description is simply bogus. The New York Governor simply opposed the anti-Semitic and economically targeting of the Jewish State through the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS Process).​
Everything is anti-Semitic to those assholes.

Why do the Palestinians single out Israel and target it for BDS?

Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.

*Duh!  *


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Why do the Palestinians single out Israel and target it for BDS?
> 
> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> 
> *Duh!  *



Um.  The argument isn't against the Palestinians boycotting Israel.  Its the international community boycotting Israel.  This may come as somewhat of a shock to you -- but even if you believe the "occupation" bullshit -- Israel is NOT the only country occupying a territory.   

If _occupation_ is the criteria for boycott, then the international community should be boycotting Iran, Turkey, Morocco, Russia, Armenia, and Ethiopia. And those are just the obvious ones. There are more. 

So, the international community CAN NOT support only boycotts against Israel and still claim to be applying criteria equally.  Hence the accusation of antisemitism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians single out Israel and target it for BDS?
> 
> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> 
> *Duh!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.  The argument isn't against the Palestinians boycotting Israel.  Its the international community boycotting Israel.  This may come as somewhat of a shock to you -- but even if you believe the "occupation" bullshit -- Israel is NOT the only country occupying a territory.
> 
> If _occupation_ is the criteria for boycott, then the international community should be boycotting Iran, Turkey, Morocco, Russia, Armenia, and Ethiopia. And those are just the obvious ones. There are more.
> 
> So, the international community CAN NOT support only boycotts against Israel and still claim to be applying criteria equally.  Hence the accusation of antisemitism.
Click to expand...

If _occupation_ is the criteria for boycott, then the international community should be boycotting Iran, Turkey, Morocco, Russia, Armenia, and Ethiopia. And those are just the obvious ones. There are more.​
BDS is a Palestinian call. None of those countries are occupying Palestine.

Your argument is fake.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> BDS is a Palestinian call. None of those countries are occupying Palestine.
> 
> Your argument is fake.



No, its not.  There is nothing special about Palestine or Palestinians where it should receive MORE rights from the international community than other nations who are being occupied do.

Singling out Palestine (or Israel) is discriminatory.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,

OH come on now!



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This description is simply bogus. The New York Governor simply opposed the anti-Semitic and economically targeting of the Jewish State through the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS Process).​
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is anti-Semitic to those assholes.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Unlike the other Islamic countries in the world _(22 just in the Arab League)_, Israel is the only Jewish State.   It was the Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, that refused to recognize the Balfour Declaration, the Mandate of Palestine or any situation arising or derived therefrom.  
The Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, interpreted the creation of any Jewish State in an Arab territory as an act of invasion and aggression. It is an act of wiping out the existence of an Arab country, violating, its integrity, subjecting its land and people to foreign Jewish domination.“

There was no question that before the implementation of A/RES/181(II) and the "Steps Preparatory to Independence," the Arab Higher Committee pronounced that it was the duty of every Arab in Palestine to oppose in every way the partition of that country.



P F Tinmore said:


> Why do the Palestinians single out Israel and target it for BDS?


*(COMMENT)*

Israel is the only Jewish State, and accepted the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine on the establishment of the Jewish State (PLAN OF PARTITION WITH ECONOMIC UNION --- 
Part II. - Boundaries --- Section B. THE JEWISH STATE) as adopted by the UN General Assembly.  



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> *Duh!  *


*(COMMENT)*

Israel is not the only country to have occupied the territories between 1949 and 1967.  In point of fact, at the time the UN acknowledges the proclamation of the State of Palestine by the Palestine National Council on 15 November 1988 (A/RES/43/177) and decided that, effective as of 15 December 1988, the designation
"Palestine" should be used in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation Organization" in the United Nations system, the territory occupied in 1967 was the West Bank (sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan) and the Gaza Strip (controlled by the Egyptian Military Governorship).   Israel DID NOT Occupy any territory under the sovereign integrity of the Arab Palestinians in the West Bank or Gaza Strip.

The Arab Palestinians declared independence before negotiating a treaty with the Israelis.  Thus it came to pass that the issue of Territory (and border regime), Settlements, Refugees, Security, Jerusalem, Water, Economics and Civic Affairs became agenda items under the Permanent Status of Negotiation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> OH come on now!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This description is simply bogus. The New York Governor simply opposed the anti-Semitic and economically targeting of the Jewish State through the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS Process).​
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is anti-Semitic to those assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the other Islamic countries in the world _(22 just in the Arab League)_, Israel is the only Jewish State.   It was the Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, that refused to recognize the Balfour Declaration, the Mandate of Palestine or any situation arising or derived therefrom.
> The Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, interpreted the creation of any Jewish State in an Arab territory as an act of invasion and aggression. It is an act of wiping out the existence of an Arab country, violating, its integrity, subjecting its land and people to foreign Jewish domination.“
> 
> There was no question that before the implementation of A/RES/181(II) and the "Steps Preparatory to Independence," the Arab Higher Committee pronounced that it was the duty of every Arab in Palestine to oppose in every way the partition of that country.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians single out Israel and target it for BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel is the only Jewish State, and accepted the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine on the establishment of the Jewish State (PLAN OF PARTITION WITH ECONOMIC UNION ---
> Part II. - Boundaries --- Section B. THE JEWISH STATE) as adopted by the UN General Assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> *Duh!  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel is not the only country to have occupied the territories between 1949 and 1967.  In point of fact, at the time the UN acknowledges the proclamation of the State of Palestine by the Palestine National Council on 15 November 1988 (A/RES/43/177) and decided that, effective as of 15 December 1988, the designation
> "Palestine" should be used in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation Organization" in the United Nations system, the territory occupied in 1967 was the West Bank (sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan) and the Gaza Strip (controlled by the Egyptian Military Governorship).   Israel DID NOT Occupy any territory under the sovereign integrity of the Arab Palestinians in the West Bank or Gaza Strip.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians declared independence before negotiating a treaty with the Israelis.  Thus it came to pass that the issue of Territory (and border regime), Settlements, Refugees, Security, Jerusalem, Water, Economics and Civic Affairs became agenda items under the Permanent Status of Negotiation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, interpreted the creation of any Jewish State in an Arab territory as an act of invasion and aggression. It is an act of wiping out the existence of an Arab country, violating, its integrity, subjecting its land and people to foreign Jewish domination.“​
The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.

They still have the right to oppose that.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,

Do you hear yourself?



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.


*(COMMENT)*

Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."  

HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."

There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why should the Palestinians accept an option presented by foreigners? The Palestinians have the right to choose their own options.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

I'm not sure that they understand what New York did.



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

New York did NOT BlackList the BDS Movement.  The BDS movement is still legal in NY.   

The State is just divesting themselves from companies and organizations aligned with a Palestinian-backed boycott movement and religious discrimination against the Jewish State of Israel; and the authorized programs in Area "C" (fully approved by the PLO).

Just as it is entirely legal to run a BDS campaign agains the Jewish State of Israel, so to it  is legal for NY to establish criteria in the opposite direction, opposing the action.  The consequence of doing business. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that they understand what New York did.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> New York did NOT BlackList the BDS Movement.  The BDS movement is still legal in NY.
> 
> The State is just divesting themselves from companies and organizations aligned with a Palestinian-backed boycott movement and religious discrimination against the Jewish State of Israel; and the authorized programs in Area "C" (fully approved by the PLO).
> 
> Just as it is entirely legal to run a BDS campaign agains the Jewish State of Israel, so to it  is legal for NY to establish criteria in the opposite direction, opposing the action.  The consequence of doing business.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Indeed, New York is punishing people and companies for having the "wrong" political opinions.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Is this your circular logic coming back.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.

I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

So, what did I say?



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Palestinians accept an option presented by foreigners? The Palestinians have the right to choose their own options.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Read it again.  I did not say that the Arab Palestinians had to accept any recommendation.  Their reject is a negative form of the "Right to Self-Determination.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

WOW, is it really.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that they understand what New York did.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> New York did NOT BlackList the BDS Movement.  The BDS movement is still legal in NY.
> 
> The State is just divesting themselves from companies and organizations aligned with a Palestinian-backed boycott movement and religious discrimination against the Jewish State of Israel; and the authorized programs in Area "C" (fully approved by the PLO).
> 
> Just as it is entirely legal to run a BDS campaign agains the Jewish State of Israel, so to it  is legal for NY to establish criteria in the opposite direction, opposing the action.  The consequence of doing business.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, New York is punishing people and companies for having the "wrong" political opinions.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The State is not issuing a penalty at all.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> WOW, is it really.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that they understand what New York did.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> New York did NOT BlackList the BDS Movement.  The BDS movement is still legal in NY.
> 
> The State is just divesting themselves from companies and organizations aligned with a Palestinian-backed boycott movement and religious discrimination against the Jewish State of Israel; and the authorized programs in Area "C" (fully approved by the PLO).
> 
> Just as it is entirely legal to run a BDS campaign agains the Jewish State of Israel, so to it  is legal for NY to establish criteria in the opposite direction, opposing the action.  The consequence of doing business.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, New York is punishing people and companies for having the "wrong" political opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State is not issuing a penalty at all.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
Click to expand...


You continue your befuddlement. Your mythical Pal'istan was never anything more than a description for a non-defined geographic area: a territory. 

Your purpose for deliberately misrepresenting a territory as something it is not now, and never was, is obvious but why carry on such a charade?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> WOW, is it really.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that they understand what New York did.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> New York did NOT BlackList the BDS Movement.  The BDS movement is still legal in NY.
> 
> The State is just divesting themselves from companies and organizations aligned with a Palestinian-backed boycott movement and religious discrimination against the Jewish State of Israel; and the authorized programs in Area "C" (fully approved by the PLO).
> 
> Just as it is entirely legal to run a BDS campaign agains the Jewish State of Israel, so to it  is legal for NY to establish criteria in the opposite direction, opposing the action.  The consequence of doing business.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, New York is punishing people and companies for having the "wrong" political opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State is not issuing a penalty at all.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that they understand what New York did.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> New York did NOT BlackList the BDS Movement.  The BDS movement is still legal in NY.
> 
> The State is just divesting themselves from companies and organizations aligned with a Palestinian-backed boycott movement and religious discrimination against the Jewish State of Israel; and the authorized programs in Area "C" (fully approved by the PLO).
> 
> Just as it is entirely legal to run a BDS campaign agains the Jewish State of Israel, so to it  is legal for NY to establish criteria in the opposite direction, opposing the action.  The consequence of doing business.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, New York is punishing people and companies for having the "wrong" political opinions.
Click to expand...

Tinmore, I'm sending you a new hammer to replace the one you wore out beating yourself on the head.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> This description is simply bogus.  The New York Governor simply opposed the anti-Semitic and economically targeting of the Jewish State through the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS Process).
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Who should know better than someone who  actually lived in South Africa?
> .
> 
> Is Israel an apartheid state? | Opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd sooner believe Bishop Desmond Tutu, rather than a Zionist apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State of New York simply refuses to cooperate with a belligerent population, unwilling to make peace, that are complaining about Israel and its negotiated outcome that grants almost complete control of Area "C," including security matters and all land-related civil matters, including land allocation, planning and construction, and infrastructure to the Jewish State.  The PA is responsible for providing education and medical services to the Palestinian population in Area C. However, construction and maintenance of the infrastructure necessary for these services remains in Israel’s hands. Civil matters remained under Israeli control in Area C and are the responsibility of the Civil Administration.
> 
> There is a negotiated and mutually agreed upon
> *ARTICLE IV Settlement of Differences and Disputes*
> Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip
> Any difference relating to the application of this Agreement shall be referred to the appropriate coordination and cooperation mechanism established under this Agreement. The provisions of Article XV of the DOP shall apply to any such difference which is not settled through the appropriate coordination and cooperation mechanism, namely:
> 
> 1. Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Agreement or any related agreements pertaining to the interim period shall be settled through the Liaison Committee.
> 
> 2. Disputes which cannot be settled by negotiations may be settled by a mechanism of conciliation to be agreed between the Parties.
> 
> 3. The Parties may agree to submit to arbitration disputes relating to the interim period, which cannot be settled through conciliation. To this end, upon the agreement of both Parties, the Parties will establish an Arbitration Committee.​The intentional opposition to the use of the agreed upon Dispute Resolution Process is a clear and present indication that there is something not quite right here on this matter.  In any event, that fact that the agreement does not open this BDS Movement as an alternative to a dispute resolution process, means that the Arab Palestinians have stepped outside the agreement; rather than use the lawful means.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This description is simply bogus. The New York Governor simply opposed the anti-Semitic and economically targeting of the Jewish State through the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS Process).​
> Everything is anti-Semitic to those assholes.
> 
> Why do the Palestinians single out Israel and target it for BDS?
> 
> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> 
> *Duh!  *
Click to expand...









 Is that like everything is anti islam to you asholes who present to satan 5 times a day

 Because it is part of their religion to do so, and while the nazi's can wield power they will not be stopped 

WRONG as so is Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Iran and a whole host of other islamonazi nations that have illegally migrated to the Jewish NATIONal home.     Did you forget that International law also works for the Jews and they were given 22% of palestine by the lands legal sovereign owners.


Until you accept the truth you will be for ever consumed with ypur Jew hatreds


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians single out Israel and target it for BDS?
> 
> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> 
> *Duh!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.  The argument isn't against the Palestinians boycotting Israel.  Its the international community boycotting Israel.  This may come as somewhat of a shock to you -- but even if you believe the "occupation" bullshit -- Israel is NOT the only country occupying a territory.
> 
> If _occupation_ is the criteria for boycott, then the international community should be boycotting Iran, Turkey, Morocco, Russia, Armenia, and Ethiopia. And those are just the obvious ones. There are more.
> 
> So, the international community CAN NOT support only boycotts against Israel and still claim to be applying criteria equally.  Hence the accusation of antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If _occupation_ is the criteria for boycott, then the international community should be boycotting Iran, Turkey, Morocco, Russia, Armenia, and Ethiopia. And those are just the obvious ones. There are more.​
> BDS is a Palestinian call. None of those countries are occupying Palestine.
> 
> Your argument is fake.
Click to expand...










 Not as fake as your's seeing as the P.A. have banned BDS as being damaging to palestine. It is the nazi's that have got hold of BDS and are using it as a cover for their pogroms, anti semitism, racism and Jew hatreds. That is why it is being banned in more and more nations and is not given any credibility as a result.   So showing that it is your argument that is fake and that BDS ahould be made completely illegal by international law and made into a war crime/crime against humanity.


----------



## RoccoR

]P F Tinmore,  et al,

You are just so full of crap.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)
*
The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.

Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.

In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.

In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_

On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.

By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.  

However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.


As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.

*REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.

I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.

Most Respectfully,
R​


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> OH come on now!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This description is simply bogus. The New York Governor simply opposed the anti-Semitic and economically targeting of the Jewish State through the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS Process).​
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is anti-Semitic to those assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Unlike the other Islamic countries in the world _(22 just in the Arab League)_, Israel is the only Jewish State.   It was the Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, that refused to recognize the Balfour Declaration, the Mandate of Palestine or any situation arising or derived therefrom.
> The Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, interpreted the creation of any Jewish State in an Arab territory as an act of invasion and aggression. It is an act of wiping out the existence of an Arab country, violating, its integrity, subjecting its land and people to foreign Jewish domination.“
> 
> There was no question that before the implementation of A/RES/181(II) and the "Steps Preparatory to Independence," the Arab Higher Committee pronounced that it was the duty of every Arab in Palestine to oppose in every way the partition of that country.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians single out Israel and target it for BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel is the only Jewish State, and accepted the recommendation of the UN Special Committee for Palestine on the establishment of the Jewish State (PLAN OF PARTITION WITH ECONOMIC UNION ---
> Part II. - Boundaries --- Section B. THE JEWISH STATE) as adopted by the UN General Assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> *Duh!  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel is not the only country to have occupied the territories between 1949 and 1967.  In point of fact, at the time the UN acknowledges the proclamation of the State of Palestine by the Palestine National Council on 15 November 1988 (A/RES/43/177) and decided that, effective as of 15 December 1988, the designation
> "Palestine" should be used in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation Organization" in the United Nations system, the territory occupied in 1967 was the West Bank (sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan) and the Gaza Strip (controlled by the Egyptian Military Governorship).   Israel DID NOT Occupy any territory under the sovereign integrity of the Arab Palestinians in the West Bank or Gaza Strip.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians declared independence before negotiating a treaty with the Israelis.  Thus it came to pass that the issue of Territory (and border regime), Settlements, Refugees, Security, Jerusalem, Water, Economics and Civic Affairs became agenda items under the Permanent Status of Negotiation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, interpreted the creation of any Jewish State in an Arab territory as an act of invasion and aggression. It is an act of wiping out the existence of an Arab country, violating, its integrity, subjecting its land and people to foreign Jewish domination.“​
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
Click to expand...









 Since when did they have the right to oppose international laws that work in everyone elses's favour then. What treaty gives them this right to invade and steal another nations lands, when they had already been given the lions share ( 99% of the former Ottoman empire ) and agreed to 1% being alloctaed as the Jewish National  Home.

They cant pick and choose which laws apply to them and then try to force the ones they dont want on the rest of the world. Time to be hard on muslims and show them that their illegal actions will result in them being treated as the criminals they are. When they have to pay restitution for their collective terroristy attacks or starve then they will see the error of their ways


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 NO  the minority of extremists and terrorist supporters are and will find themselves out on a limb very shortly. We now have a new P.M. on the UK who will wield her axe on the migrants showing the rest of the world how we will win the war on terror.

 Extremists never win the wars, they always lose


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Palestinians accept an option presented by foreigners? The Palestinians have the right to choose their own options.
Click to expand...









 Only on their own lands which is not part of the Jewish NATIONal home. So time to pack your bags and go. As for an option presented by foriegners it does not seem to matter when the foriegners are other arab muslims does it, and that has been the majority of the cases over the last 100 years or so.   Why do you trot out the same tired lame excuses that have no real meaning other than to twist and duck the reality of the situation. INTERNATIONAL LAWS SUPPORT AND DEFEND THE JEWS CLAIMS AND ACTIONS SO GET USED TO THEM


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
Click to expand...








 AND THEY HAVE NEVER DONE SO IN THE LAST 68 YEARS HAVE THEY, NO MATTER HOW MANY TIMES YOU HINT THAT THEY HAVE. DEFENDING AGAINST ILLEGAL WEAPONS, INVASION OF LAND AND TERRORIST ATTACKS IS NOT INTERFERING WITH THE RIGHTS OF THE PALESTINIANS IS IT.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that they understand what New York did.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> New York did NOT BlackList the BDS Movement.  The BDS movement is still legal in NY.
> 
> The State is just divesting themselves from companies and organizations aligned with a Palestinian-backed boycott movement and religious discrimination against the Jewish State of Israel; and the authorized programs in Area "C" (fully approved by the PLO).
> 
> Just as it is entirely legal to run a BDS campaign agains the Jewish State of Israel, so to it  is legal for NY to establish criteria in the opposite direction, opposing the action.  The consequence of doing business.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, New York is punishing people and companies for having the "wrong" political opinions.
Click to expand...








 No it is punishing terrorist supporters, racists, nazi's, anti semites and other criminals breaking US laws. It is only your opinion that they are being punished for holding the wrong political opinions because that is your method of doing this


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
Click to expand...








 Using the term palestine as if the territory was a nation is also misleading and is racist. The territory is what it was called in 1923when the LoN drew up the mandate of palestine and split the territory into two parts. That is what it was called until the UN recognised the PLO ( terrorist organisation) and shortened the name to palestine.



 STILL  WAITING FOR THE LINK TO THE TREATY SETTING UP THE NATION OF PALESTINE PRIOR TO 1988


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> WOW, is it really.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that they understand what New York did.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> New York did NOT BlackList the BDS Movement.  The BDS movement is still legal in NY.
> 
> The State is just divesting themselves from companies and organizations aligned with a Palestinian-backed boycott movement and religious discrimination against the Jewish State of Israel; and the authorized programs in Area "C" (fully approved by the PLO).
> 
> Just as it is entirely legal to run a BDS campaign agains the Jewish State of Israel, so to it  is legal for NY to establish criteria in the opposite direction, opposing the action.  The consequence of doing business.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, New York is punishing people and companies for having the "wrong" political opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State is not issuing a penalty at all.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







 By what authority is a palestinian terrorist supporter dictating US law. She has no right or training to do so and should be dictating palestinian law to the P.A.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
Click to expand...

But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine." Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.​
I believe your assessment is incorrect. Let's look at some facts.

Palestine is a territory whose international borders were defined by post war treaties. It was called a successor state by several documents of the time. Palestine was called a country ten times in the Mandate's own founding document.
Neither the LoN nor the Mandate claimed title and rights to the territory. They merely held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence.
The Palestinians are the legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine. That is the criteria for the standard list of inherent, inalienable rights. No matter what rights others may have, or believe they have, there is one right they do not have. There is no right to violate the rights of others.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Well, you are still making that same mistake.
​


P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is a territory whose international borders were defined by post war treaties. It was called a successor state by several documents of the time. Palestine was called a country ten times in the Mandate's own founding document.


*(COMMENT)*

The international border for Palestine _(the territory to which the Mandate applied)_ was not mentioned even once in the Treaty of Lausanne.  Nothing in the Armistice, Treaty of Sevres, of the Treaty of Lausanne, suggest a successor government beyond that assigned by the Allied Powers.

The use of the term "country" did not then _(does not now) _denote or connote sovereignty or independence.

There is nothing to suggest that the "Title and Rights" were passed on from the League of Nations_ (after the Mandate assignment)_ to some other entity; until the UN Trusteeship was established.



P F Tinmore said:


> Neither the LoN nor the Mandate claimed title and rights to the territory. They merely held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence.


*(COMMENT)*

The Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic passed the Title and Rights to the Allied Powers; Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne.  The Allied Powers were a signatory to the Treaty, thus accepting the terms of the Treaty.

Just because you think that an acknowledgment is required beyond the terms and conditions of the treaty, does not mean that it is actually required.

WHERE is this cited in the Treaty?  "held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence."



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians are the legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine. That is the criteria for the standard list of inherent, inalienable rights. No matter what rights others may have, or believe they have, there is one right they do not have. There is no right to violate the rights of others.


*(COMMENT)*

The "legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine" _(the territory to which the Mandate applied)_ ARE just that:  inhabitance and citizens of the territory and under the nationality and citizenship directives acknowledge by the Allied Powers.  You will note that both the nationality and citizenship criteria apply equally to the Arabs and Jews.

You are absolutely correct, the Government of Palestine _(Mandate authority for the applicable territory)_ was the successor government.  And the Arab Palestinians have no rights that trump the authority of the Allied Powers under Article 16.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine." Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.​
> I believe your assessment is incorrect. Let's look at some facts.
> 
> Palestine is a territory whose international borders were defined by post war treaties. It was called a successor state by several documents of the time. Palestine was called a country ten times in the Mandate's own founding document.
> Neither the LoN nor the Mandate claimed title and rights to the territory. They merely held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence.
> The Palestinians are the legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine. That is the criteria for the standard list of inherent, inalienable rights. No matter what rights others may have, or believe they have, there is one right they do not have. There is no right to violate the rights of others.
Click to expand...









 No links to support your claims I see, is this because there are none.

 The borders were of the mandate of Palestine as spelt out very clearly in the minutes of the LoN meetings. So how about links to your claim that Palestine was called a successor state in any official documents. And then the links to official documents calling Palestine a country ?

As soon as they agreed the terms of the treaty of Sevres and the treaty of Lausanne they claimed title and rights to the territory, it is all part and parcel of the international laws of the time#

 The Palestinians also include the Jews and they did something about their status and exercised their rights. And you are trying to violate the rights of the Jews just because they are Jews and got in before the arab muslims even got out of bed.


 Once again you make an absolute idiot of yourself by repeating the same old tired LIES because you have no concrete evidence of your fantasy world


----------



## P F Tinmore

You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.



RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, you are still making that same mistake.
> ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a territory whose international borders were defined by post war treaties. It was called a successor state by several documents of the time. Palestine was called a country ten times in the Mandate's own founding document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The international border for Palestine _(the territory to which the Mandate applied)_ was not mentioned even once in the Treaty of Lausanne.  Nothing in the Armistice, Treaty of Sevres, of the Treaty of Lausanne, suggest a successor government beyond that assigned by the Allied Powers.
> 
> The use of the term "country" did not then _(does not now) _denote or connote sovereignty or independence.
> 
> There is nothing to suggest that the "Title and Rights" were passed on from the League of Nations_ (after the Mandate assignment)_ to some other entity; until the UN Trusteeship was established.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither the LoN nor the Mandate claimed title and rights to the territory. They merely held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic passed the Title and Rights to the Allied Powers; Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne.  The Allied Powers were a signatory to the Treaty, thus accepting the terms of the Treaty.
> 
> Just because you think that an acknowledgment is required beyond the terms and conditions of the treaty, does not mean that it is actually required.
> 
> WHERE is this cited in the Treaty?  "held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine. That is the criteria for the standard list of inherent, inalienable rights. No matter what rights others may have, or believe they have, there is one right they do not have. There is no right to violate the rights of others.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The "legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine" _(the territory to which the Mandate applied)_ ARE just that:  inhabitance and citizens of the territory and under the nationality and citizenship directives acknowledge by the Allied Powers.  You will note that both the nationality and citizenship criteria apply equally to the Arabs and Jews.
> 
> You are absolutely correct, the Government of Palestine _(Mandate authority for the applicable territory)_ was the successor government.  And the Arab Palestinians have no rights that trump the authority of the Allied Powers under Article 16.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are going through all these monkey motions to say that the Mandate was Palestine not just a temporarily assigned administration. All I see is say so without any proof that that is the case.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, you are still making that same mistake.
> ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a territory whose international borders were defined by post war treaties. It was called a successor state by several documents of the time. Palestine was called a country ten times in the Mandate's own founding document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The international border for Palestine _(the territory to which the Mandate applied)_ was not mentioned even once in the Treaty of Lausanne.  Nothing in the Armistice, Treaty of Sevres, of the Treaty of Lausanne, suggest a successor government beyond that assigned by the Allied Powers.
> 
> The use of the term "country" did not then _(does not now) _denote or connote sovereignty or independence.
> 
> There is nothing to suggest that the "Title and Rights" were passed on from the League of Nations_ (after the Mandate assignment)_ to some other entity; until the UN Trusteeship was established.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither the LoN nor the Mandate claimed title and rights to the territory. They merely held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic passed the Title and Rights to the Allied Powers; Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne.  The Allied Powers were a signatory to the Treaty, thus accepting the terms of the Treaty.
> 
> Just because you think that an acknowledgment is required beyond the terms and conditions of the treaty, does not mean that it is actually required.
> 
> WHERE is this cited in the Treaty?  "held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine. That is the criteria for the standard list of inherent, inalienable rights. No matter what rights others may have, or believe they have, there is one right they do not have. There is no right to violate the rights of others.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The "legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine" _(the territory to which the Mandate applied)_ ARE just that:  inhabitance and citizens of the territory and under the nationality and citizenship directives acknowledge by the Allied Powers.  You will note that both the nationality and citizenship criteria apply equally to the Arabs and Jews.
> 
> You are absolutely correct, the Government of Palestine _(Mandate authority for the applicable territory)_ was the successor government.  And the Arab Palestinians have no rights that trump the authority of the Allied Powers under Article 16.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are going through all these monkey motions to say that the Mandate was Palestine not just a temporarily assigned administration. All I see is say so without any proof that that is the case.
Click to expand...

The many, varied explanations refuting your claim to some mythical place you call Pal'istan and you're still utterly befuddled?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, you are still making that same mistake.
> ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a territory whose international borders were defined by post war treaties. It was called a successor state by several documents of the time. Palestine was called a country ten times in the Mandate's own founding document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The international border for Palestine _(the territory to which the Mandate applied)_ was not mentioned even once in the Treaty of Lausanne.  Nothing in the Armistice, Treaty of Sevres, of the Treaty of Lausanne, suggest a successor government beyond that assigned by the Allied Powers.
> 
> The use of the term "country" did not then _(does not now) _denote or connote sovereignty or independence.
> 
> There is nothing to suggest that the "Title and Rights" were passed on from the League of Nations_ (after the Mandate assignment)_ to some other entity; until the UN Trusteeship was established.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither the LoN nor the Mandate claimed title and rights to the territory. They merely held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic passed the Title and Rights to the Allied Powers; Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne.  The Allied Powers were a signatory to the Treaty, thus accepting the terms of the Treaty.
> 
> Just because you think that an acknowledgment is required beyond the terms and conditions of the treaty, does not mean that it is actually required.
> 
> WHERE is this cited in the Treaty?  "held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine. That is the criteria for the standard list of inherent, inalienable rights. No matter what rights others may have, or believe they have, there is one right they do not have. There is no right to violate the rights of others.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The "legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine" _(the territory to which the Mandate applied)_ ARE just that:  inhabitance and citizens of the territory and under the nationality and citizenship directives acknowledge by the Allied Powers.  You will note that both the nationality and citizenship criteria apply equally to the Arabs and Jews.
> 
> You are absolutely correct, the Government of Palestine _(Mandate authority for the applicable territory)_ was the successor government.  And the Arab Palestinians have no rights that trump the authority of the Allied Powers under Article 16.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are going through all these monkey motions to say that the Mandate was Palestine not just a temporarily assigned administration. All I see is say so without any proof that that is the case.
Click to expand...









 Only in your fantasy world where anything that tells the truth about the palestinians is propaganda.

 As you have been shown it was the British mandate that was the temporarily assigned administration. The mandate of palestine was a legal treaty that granted land to the Jews and the arab muslims. Strange how you dont complain about the mandate when it says that the arab muslims can ban non muslims from living in the arab muslim section yet you whinge when it is pointed out that the Jews can do the same in the Jewish sector.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

I'm not sure what you expect as "proof."



P F Tinmore said:


> You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.
> You are going through all these monkey motions to say that the Mandate was Palestine not just a temporarily assigned administration. All I see is say so without any proof that that is the case.


*(COMMENT)*

First, let's get one thing straight.  I never claimed the the authority over the territory (the Mandate 1920-1948) was not temporary.  I challenged the notion that it was temporary in the name of the Palestinians as a future sovereign power.  If you go back to Posting #1058, you will see that the meaning or definition of "Palestine" is *NOT immutable* as you would have us believe. NO, in fact *it changes over time* subject to the application in which it is use.  Nowhere is that more obvious that in the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said: "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system. 

The Mandates over Syria, Lebanon and Palestine, the Mandatory Power did have certain obligations on behalf of the territory and the people.  With prior approval from the League Council,  the Mandatory Power had to follow the general international conventions already existing or which may be concluded into the future; which addressed certain areas of League Council concern:

•  slave traffic, 
•  traffic in arms and ammunition,  
•  traffic in drugs,  
•  commercial equality, 
•  freedom of land, air sea transit and navigation, 
•  postal, telegraphic and wireless communications, or 
•  literary and artistic ethics
•  industrial property.​Specifically included into the Mandate were the two main requirements to cover the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine; not focused exclusively on the Arab Population. 

In comparison to the other regional Mandates, the Mandate for Palestine, had imbedded within it, a number of provisions designed to apply the policy defined by the "Balfour Declaration;"  this being (of course) the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  This included the development of self-governing institutions.

It cannot be over emphasized that The "A" Mandates differ appreciably in the attention to the inhabitants which reached a more advanced stage of development and their independence could, in principle, be recognized by the Covenant itself, subject to the conditions.   In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.

*(THE ISSUE HERE)*

Q:  Was the just a Mandate a temporarily assigned administration?

NO!  While that was a characteristic of a Mandate in General, it was not the focus.

§  The mission of the developing their capacity to autonomous governing, 
§  Establishing their economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.​
*(HOW DOES THIS DIFFER FROM YOUR IMPLICATION)*

Your hypothesis was focused on the temporal aspect:  "just a temporarily assigned administration.."  But the reality - the duration was not based on a "time element" _(clock or discharge date)_ --- but rather --- was established under a very definite "performance based" criteria.

*IF* the inhabitance where not capable of autonomous governing,
*THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*IF* the inhabitance had not managed to install the economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.
*THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​The entire population of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ to which the Mandate Applied _(Order in Council) (which included both the indigenous Arabs, the various Bedouin components, the Druids, and the Jewish immigrant)_ was of one nationality and citizenship _(as outlined by the orders from the Council)_.  So in this regard, "rights" --- each component was equal.

*(ONE MORE THING)*

Probably as much as anyone, have made a vaiant attempt to reference or give some sort of attribution to almost every major point in argument in this discussion group.    I apologize in that I cannot, as you so often do, prove a negative.  I cannot (for instance) prove that there either is f is not the ghost of "Palestine" lurking someplace in the Middle East.  I can tell you where the "State of Palestine" is in terms of recognition, or I can tell you what the meaning of "Palestine " is in the UN System.  But I cannot provide any evidence on who - what - where or when the Arab Palestinians acquired the Title and Rights to any landscape between the Armistice of Mudros and the PLO Declaration of Indenpence (1988) (Posting #45); nor any ghost sovereign entity implied by your idea that the Sovereignty of Palestine was somehow established or its phantom government (The Government of Palestine refers to the British Mandate authority).

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.



Is there (or can there be) anything funnier (or more hypocritical) than TinHorn complaining about propaganda pimps?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure what you expect as "proof."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.
> You are going through all these monkey motions to say that the Mandate was Palestine not just a temporarily assigned administration. All I see is say so without any proof that that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, let's get one thing straight.  I never claimed the the authority over the territory (the Mandate 1920-1948) was not temporary.  I challenged the notion that it was temporary in the name of the Palestinians as a future sovereign power.  If you go back to Posting #1058, you will see that the meaning or definition of "Palestine" is *NOT immutable* as you would have us believe. NO, in fact *it changes over time* subject to the application in which it is use.  Nowhere is that more obvious that in the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said: "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> The Mandates over Syria, Lebanon and Palestine, the Mandatory Power did have certain obligations on behalf of the territory and the people.  With prior approval from the League Council,  the Mandatory Power had to follow the general international conventions already existing or which may be concluded into the future; which addressed certain areas of League Council concern:
> 
> •  slave traffic,
> •  traffic in arms and ammunition,
> •  traffic in drugs,
> •  commercial equality,
> •  freedom of land, air sea transit and navigation,
> •  postal, telegraphic and wireless communications, or
> •  literary and artistic ethics
> •  industrial property.​Specifically included into the Mandate were the two main requirements to cover the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine; not focused exclusively on the Arab Population.
> 
> In comparison to the other regional Mandates, the Mandate for Palestine, had imbedded within it, a number of provisions designed to apply the policy defined by the "Balfour Declaration;"  this being (of course) the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  This included the development of self-governing institutions.
> 
> It cannot be over emphasized that The "A" Mandates differ appreciably in the attention to the inhabitants which reached a more advanced stage of development and their independence could, in principle, be recognized by the Covenant itself, subject to the conditions.   In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.
> 
> *(THE ISSUE HERE)*
> 
> Q:  Was the just a Mandate a temporarily assigned administration?
> NO!  While that was a characteristic of a Mandate in General, it was not the focus.
> 
> §  The mission of the developing their capacity to autonomous governing,
> §  Establishing their economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.​
> *(HOW DOES THIS DIFFER FROM YOUR IMPLICATION)*
> 
> Your hypothesis was focused on the temporal aspect:  "just a temporarily assigned administration.."  But the reality - the duration was not based on a "time element" _(clock or discharge date)_ --- but rather --- was established under a very definite "performance based" criteria.
> 
> *IF* the inhabitance where not capable of autonomous governing,
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *IF* the inhabitance had not managed to install the economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​The entire population of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ to which the Mandate Applied _(Order in Council) (which included both the indigenous Arabs, the various Bedouin components, the Druids, and the Jewish immigrant)_ was of one nationality and citizenship _(as outlined by the orders from the Council)_.  So in this regard, "rights" --- each component was equal.
> 
> *(ONE MORE THING)*
> 
> Probably as much as anyone, have made a vaiant attempt to reference or give some sort of attribution to almost every major point in argument in this discussion group.    I apologize in that I cannot, as you so often do, prove a negative.  I cannot (for instance) prove that there either is f is not the ghost of "Palestine" lurking someplace in the Middle East.  I can tell you where the "State of Palestine" is in terms of recognition, or I can tell you what the meaning of "Palestine " is in the UN System.  But I cannot provide any evidence on who - what - where or when the Arab Palestinians acquired the Title and Rights to any landscape between the Armistice of Mudros and the PLO Declaration of Indenpence (1988) (Posting #45); nor any ghost sovereign entity implied by your idea that the Sovereignty of Palestine was somehow established or its phantom government (The Government of Palestine refers to the British Mandate authority).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.​
This is the big lie. The Mandate refused the Palestinian's right to govern themselves. Any attempt to government themselves was met with military force. The only option left open to the Palestinians was to accept a back seat position in the British/Zionist colonial project.

No people in the world would accept such a position.

The Palestinians are no exception. They still reject the colonization of Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure what you expect as "proof."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.
> You are going through all these monkey motions to say that the Mandate was Palestine not just a temporarily assigned administration. All I see is say so without any proof that that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, let's get one thing straight.  I never claimed the the authority over the territory (the Mandate 1920-1948) was not temporary.  I challenged the notion that it was temporary in the name of the Palestinians as a future sovereign power.  If you go back to Posting #1058, you will see that the meaning or definition of "Palestine" is *NOT immutable* as you would have us believe. NO, in fact *it changes over time* subject to the application in which it is use.  Nowhere is that more obvious that in the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said: "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> The Mandates over Syria, Lebanon and Palestine, the Mandatory Power did have certain obligations on behalf of the territory and the people.  With prior approval from the League Council,  the Mandatory Power had to follow the general international conventions already existing or which may be concluded into the future; which addressed certain areas of League Council concern:
> 
> •  slave traffic,
> •  traffic in arms and ammunition,
> •  traffic in drugs,
> •  commercial equality,
> •  freedom of land, air sea transit and navigation,
> •  postal, telegraphic and wireless communications, or
> •  literary and artistic ethics
> •  industrial property.​Specifically included into the Mandate were the two main requirements to cover the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine; not focused exclusively on the Arab Population.
> 
> In comparison to the other regional Mandates, the Mandate for Palestine, had imbedded within it, a number of provisions designed to apply the policy defined by the "Balfour Declaration;"  this being (of course) the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  This included the development of self-governing institutions.
> 
> It cannot be over emphasized that The "A" Mandates differ appreciably in the attention to the inhabitants which reached a more advanced stage of development and their independence could, in principle, be recognized by the Covenant itself, subject to the conditions.   In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.
> 
> *(THE ISSUE HERE)*
> 
> Q:  Was the just a Mandate a temporarily assigned administration?
> NO!  While that was a characteristic of a Mandate in General, it was not the focus.
> 
> §  The mission of the developing their capacity to autonomous governing,
> §  Establishing their economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.​
> *(HOW DOES THIS DIFFER FROM YOUR IMPLICATION)*
> 
> Your hypothesis was focused on the temporal aspect:  "just a temporarily assigned administration.."  But the reality - the duration was not based on a "time element" _(clock or discharge date)_ --- but rather --- was established under a very definite "performance based" criteria.
> 
> *IF* the inhabitance where not capable of autonomous governing,
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *IF* the inhabitance had not managed to install the economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​The entire population of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ to which the Mandate Applied _(Order in Council) (which included both the indigenous Arabs, the various Bedouin components, the Druids, and the Jewish immigrant)_ was of one nationality and citizenship _(as outlined by the orders from the Council)_.  So in this regard, "rights" --- each component was equal.
> 
> *(ONE MORE THING)*
> 
> Probably as much as anyone, have made a vaiant attempt to reference or give some sort of attribution to almost every major point in argument in this discussion group.    I apologize in that I cannot, as you so often do, prove a negative.  I cannot (for instance) prove that there either is f is not the ghost of "Palestine" lurking someplace in the Middle East.  I can tell you where the "State of Palestine" is in terms of recognition, or I can tell you what the meaning of "Palestine " is in the UN System.  But I cannot provide any evidence on who - what - where or when the Arab Palestinians acquired the Title and Rights to any landscape between the Armistice of Mudros and the PLO Declaration of Indenpence (1988) (Posting #45); nor any ghost sovereign entity implied by your idea that the Sovereignty of Palestine was somehow established or its phantom government (The Government of Palestine refers to the British Mandate authority).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.​
> This is the big lie. The Mandate refused the Palestinian's right to govern themselves. Any attempt to government themselves was met with military force. The only option left open to the Palestinians was to accept a back seat position in the British/Zionist colonial project.
> 
> No people in the world would accept such a position.
> 
> The Palestinians are no exception. They still reject the colonization of Palestine.
Click to expand...

In terms of the number of times the above has been addressed for you, do we attribute your befuddlement to a learning disability?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure what you expect as "proof."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.
> You are going through all these monkey motions to say that the Mandate was Palestine not just a temporarily assigned administration. All I see is say so without any proof that that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, let's get one thing straight.  I never claimed the the authority over the territory (the Mandate 1920-1948) was not temporary.  I challenged the notion that it was temporary in the name of the Palestinians as a future sovereign power.  If you go back to Posting #1058, you will see that the meaning or definition of "Palestine" is *NOT immutable* as you would have us believe. NO, in fact *it changes over time* subject to the application in which it is use.  Nowhere is that more obvious that in the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said: "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> The Mandates over Syria, Lebanon and Palestine, the Mandatory Power did have certain obligations on behalf of the territory and the people.  With prior approval from the League Council,  the Mandatory Power had to follow the general international conventions already existing or which may be concluded into the future; which addressed certain areas of League Council concern:
> 
> •  slave traffic,
> •  traffic in arms and ammunition,
> •  traffic in drugs,
> •  commercial equality,
> •  freedom of land, air sea transit and navigation,
> •  postal, telegraphic and wireless communications, or
> •  literary and artistic ethics
> •  industrial property.​Specifically included into the Mandate were the two main requirements to cover the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine; not focused exclusively on the Arab Population.
> 
> In comparison to the other regional Mandates, the Mandate for Palestine, had imbedded within it, a number of provisions designed to apply the policy defined by the "Balfour Declaration;"  this being (of course) the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  This included the development of self-governing institutions.
> 
> It cannot be over emphasized that The "A" Mandates differ appreciably in the attention to the inhabitants which reached a more advanced stage of development and their independence could, in principle, be recognized by the Covenant itself, subject to the conditions.   In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.
> 
> *(THE ISSUE HERE)*
> 
> Q:  Was the just a Mandate a temporarily assigned administration?
> NO!  While that was a characteristic of a Mandate in General, it was not the focus.
> 
> §  The mission of the developing their capacity to autonomous governing,
> §  Establishing their economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.​
> *(HOW DOES THIS DIFFER FROM YOUR IMPLICATION)*
> 
> Your hypothesis was focused on the temporal aspect:  "just a temporarily assigned administration.."  But the reality - the duration was not based on a "time element" _(clock or discharge date)_ --- but rather --- was established under a very definite "performance based" criteria.
> 
> *IF* the inhabitance where not capable of autonomous governing,
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *IF* the inhabitance had not managed to install the economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​The entire population of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ to which the Mandate Applied _(Order in Council) (which included both the indigenous Arabs, the various Bedouin components, the Druids, and the Jewish immigrant)_ was of one nationality and citizenship _(as outlined by the orders from the Council)_.  So in this regard, "rights" --- each component was equal.
> 
> *(ONE MORE THING)*
> 
> Probably as much as anyone, have made a vaiant attempt to reference or give some sort of attribution to almost every major point in argument in this discussion group.    I apologize in that I cannot, as you so often do, prove a negative.  I cannot (for instance) prove that there either is f is not the ghost of "Palestine" lurking someplace in the Middle East.  I can tell you where the "State of Palestine" is in terms of recognition, or I can tell you what the meaning of "Palestine " is in the UN System.  But I cannot provide any evidence on who - what - where or when the Arab Palestinians acquired the Title and Rights to any landscape between the Armistice of Mudros and the PLO Declaration of Indenpence (1988) (Posting #45); nor any ghost sovereign entity implied by your idea that the Sovereignty of Palestine was somehow established or its phantom government (The Government of Palestine refers to the British Mandate authority).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.​
> This is the big lie. The Mandate refused the Palestinian's right to govern themselves. Any attempt to government themselves was met with military force. The only option left open to the Palestinians was to accept a back seat position in the British/Zionist colonial project.
> 
> No people in the world would accept such a position.
> 
> The Palestinians are no exception. They still reject the colonization of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In terms of the number of times the above has been addressed for you, do we attribute your befuddlement to a learning disability?
Click to expand...

No part of my post has been prove false.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure what you expect as "proof."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.
> You are going through all these monkey motions to say that the Mandate was Palestine not just a temporarily assigned administration. All I see is say so without any proof that that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, let's get one thing straight.  I never claimed the the authority over the territory (the Mandate 1920-1948) was not temporary.  I challenged the notion that it was temporary in the name of the Palestinians as a future sovereign power.  If you go back to Posting #1058, you will see that the meaning or definition of "Palestine" is *NOT immutable* as you would have us believe. NO, in fact *it changes over time* subject to the application in which it is use.  Nowhere is that more obvious that in the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said: "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> The Mandates over Syria, Lebanon and Palestine, the Mandatory Power did have certain obligations on behalf of the territory and the people.  With prior approval from the League Council,  the Mandatory Power had to follow the general international conventions already existing or which may be concluded into the future; which addressed certain areas of League Council concern:
> 
> •  slave traffic,
> •  traffic in arms and ammunition,
> •  traffic in drugs,
> •  commercial equality,
> •  freedom of land, air sea transit and navigation,
> •  postal, telegraphic and wireless communications, or
> •  literary and artistic ethics
> •  industrial property.​Specifically included into the Mandate were the two main requirements to cover the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine; not focused exclusively on the Arab Population.
> 
> In comparison to the other regional Mandates, the Mandate for Palestine, had imbedded within it, a number of provisions designed to apply the policy defined by the "Balfour Declaration;"  this being (of course) the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  This included the development of self-governing institutions.
> 
> It cannot be over emphasized that The "A" Mandates differ appreciably in the attention to the inhabitants which reached a more advanced stage of development and their independence could, in principle, be recognized by the Covenant itself, subject to the conditions.   In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.
> 
> *(THE ISSUE HERE)*
> 
> Q:  Was the just a Mandate a temporarily assigned administration?
> NO!  While that was a characteristic of a Mandate in General, it was not the focus.
> 
> §  The mission of the developing their capacity to autonomous governing,
> §  Establishing their economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.​
> *(HOW DOES THIS DIFFER FROM YOUR IMPLICATION)*
> 
> Your hypothesis was focused on the temporal aspect:  "just a temporarily assigned administration.."  But the reality - the duration was not based on a "time element" _(clock or discharge date)_ --- but rather --- was established under a very definite "performance based" criteria.
> 
> *IF* the inhabitance where not capable of autonomous governing,
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *IF* the inhabitance had not managed to install the economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​The entire population of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ to which the Mandate Applied _(Order in Council) (which included both the indigenous Arabs, the various Bedouin components, the Druids, and the Jewish immigrant)_ was of one nationality and citizenship _(as outlined by the orders from the Council)_.  So in this regard, "rights" --- each component was equal.
> 
> *(ONE MORE THING)*
> 
> Probably as much as anyone, have made a vaiant attempt to reference or give some sort of attribution to almost every major point in argument in this discussion group.    I apologize in that I cannot, as you so often do, prove a negative.  I cannot (for instance) prove that there either is f is not the ghost of "Palestine" lurking someplace in the Middle East.  I can tell you where the "State of Palestine" is in terms of recognition, or I can tell you what the meaning of "Palestine " is in the UN System.  But I cannot provide any evidence on who - what - where or when the Arab Palestinians acquired the Title and Rights to any landscape between the Armistice of Mudros and the PLO Declaration of Indenpence (1988) (Posting #45); nor any ghost sovereign entity implied by your idea that the Sovereignty of Palestine was somehow established or its phantom government (The Government of Palestine refers to the British Mandate authority).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.​
> This is the big lie. The Mandate refused the Palestinian's right to govern themselves. Any attempt to government themselves was met with military force. The only option left open to the Palestinians was to accept a back seat position in the British/Zionist colonial project.
> 
> No people in the world would accept such a position.
> 
> The Palestinians are no exception. They still reject the colonization of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In terms of the number of times the above has been addressed for you, do we attribute your befuddlement to a learning disability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No part of my post has been prove false.
Click to expand...

It has, multiple times.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure what you expect as "proof."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.
> You are going through all these monkey motions to say that the Mandate was Palestine not just a temporarily assigned administration. All I see is say so without any proof that that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, let's get one thing straight.  I never claimed the the authority over the territory (the Mandate 1920-1948) was not temporary.  I challenged the notion that it was temporary in the name of the Palestinians as a future sovereign power.  If you go back to Posting #1058, you will see that the meaning or definition of "Palestine" is *NOT immutable* as you would have us believe. NO, in fact *it changes over time* subject to the application in which it is use.  Nowhere is that more obvious that in the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said: "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> The Mandates over Syria, Lebanon and Palestine, the Mandatory Power did have certain obligations on behalf of the territory and the people.  With prior approval from the League Council,  the Mandatory Power had to follow the general international conventions already existing or which may be concluded into the future; which addressed certain areas of League Council concern:
> 
> •  slave traffic,
> •  traffic in arms and ammunition,
> •  traffic in drugs,
> •  commercial equality,
> •  freedom of land, air sea transit and navigation,
> •  postal, telegraphic and wireless communications, or
> •  literary and artistic ethics
> •  industrial property.​Specifically included into the Mandate were the two main requirements to cover the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine; not focused exclusively on the Arab Population.
> 
> In comparison to the other regional Mandates, the Mandate for Palestine, had imbedded within it, a number of provisions designed to apply the policy defined by the "Balfour Declaration;"  this being (of course) the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  This included the development of self-governing institutions.
> 
> It cannot be over emphasized that The "A" Mandates differ appreciably in the attention to the inhabitants which reached a more advanced stage of development and their independence could, in principle, be recognized by the Covenant itself, subject to the conditions.   In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.
> 
> *(THE ISSUE HERE)*
> 
> Q:  Was the just a Mandate a temporarily assigned administration?
> NO!  While that was a characteristic of a Mandate in General, it was not the focus.
> 
> §  The mission of the developing their capacity to autonomous governing,
> §  Establishing their economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.​
> *(HOW DOES THIS DIFFER FROM YOUR IMPLICATION)*
> 
> Your hypothesis was focused on the temporal aspect:  "just a temporarily assigned administration.."  But the reality - the duration was not based on a "time element" _(clock or discharge date)_ --- but rather --- was established under a very definite "performance based" criteria.
> 
> *IF* the inhabitance where not capable of autonomous governing,
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *IF* the inhabitance had not managed to install the economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​The entire population of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ to which the Mandate Applied _(Order in Council) (which included both the indigenous Arabs, the various Bedouin components, the Druids, and the Jewish immigrant)_ was of one nationality and citizenship _(as outlined by the orders from the Council)_.  So in this regard, "rights" --- each component was equal.
> 
> *(ONE MORE THING)*
> 
> Probably as much as anyone, have made a vaiant attempt to reference or give some sort of attribution to almost every major point in argument in this discussion group.    I apologize in that I cannot, as you so often do, prove a negative.  I cannot (for instance) prove that there either is f is not the ghost of "Palestine" lurking someplace in the Middle East.  I can tell you where the "State of Palestine" is in terms of recognition, or I can tell you what the meaning of "Palestine " is in the UN System.  But I cannot provide any evidence on who - what - where or when the Arab Palestinians acquired the Title and Rights to any landscape between the Armistice of Mudros and the PLO Declaration of Indenpence (1988) (Posting #45); nor any ghost sovereign entity implied by your idea that the Sovereignty of Palestine was somehow established or its phantom government (The Government of Palestine refers to the British Mandate authority).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.​
> This is the big lie. The Mandate refused the Palestinian's right to govern themselves. Any attempt to government themselves was met with military force. The only option left open to the Palestinians was to accept a back seat position in the British/Zionist colonial project.
> 
> No people in the world would accept such a position.
> 
> The Palestinians are no exception. They still reject the colonization of Palestine.
Click to expand...









 EVIDENCE as we all know you are quite capable of postimng these LIES without any support.    You forget that the LoN had given the "palestinians" 78% of palestine and gave in to their demands that it be Juden Frie, which meant they should have moved there and been happy with their lot. It was the Jews that were forced into the back seat position by the British and the arabs who wanted to see the Jews wiped out once and for all. 
 They accepted the partition of palestine when it suited them, and once it didnt they rejected it. They had no legal cause to complain after losing the land to the LoN in the treaty of Sevres and the treaty of Lausanne. 

The colonisers of palestine are the arab muslims that call themselves palestinians, and they would renounce their ties if they were offered land elsewhere.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure what you expect as "proof."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still pimping Israeli propaganda.
> You are going through all these monkey motions to say that the Mandate was Palestine not just a temporarily assigned administration. All I see is say so without any proof that that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, let's get one thing straight.  I never claimed the the authority over the territory (the Mandate 1920-1948) was not temporary.  I challenged the notion that it was temporary in the name of the Palestinians as a future sovereign power.  If you go back to Posting #1058, you will see that the meaning or definition of "Palestine" is *NOT immutable* as you would have us believe. NO, in fact *it changes over time* subject to the application in which it is use.  Nowhere is that more obvious that in the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said: "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> The Mandates over Syria, Lebanon and Palestine, the Mandatory Power did have certain obligations on behalf of the territory and the people.  With prior approval from the League Council,  the Mandatory Power had to follow the general international conventions already existing or which may be concluded into the future; which addressed certain areas of League Council concern:
> 
> •  slave traffic,
> •  traffic in arms and ammunition,
> •  traffic in drugs,
> •  commercial equality,
> •  freedom of land, air sea transit and navigation,
> •  postal, telegraphic and wireless communications, or
> •  literary and artistic ethics
> •  industrial property.​Specifically included into the Mandate were the two main requirements to cover the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine; not focused exclusively on the Arab Population.
> 
> In comparison to the other regional Mandates, the Mandate for Palestine, had imbedded within it, a number of provisions designed to apply the policy defined by the "Balfour Declaration;"  this being (of course) the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.  This included the development of self-governing institutions.
> 
> It cannot be over emphasized that The "A" Mandates differ appreciably in the attention to the inhabitants which reached a more advanced stage of development and their independence could, in principle, be recognized by the Covenant itself, subject to the conditions.   In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.
> 
> *(THE ISSUE HERE)*
> 
> Q:  Was the just a Mandate a temporarily assigned administration?
> NO!  While that was a characteristic of a Mandate in General, it was not the focus.
> 
> §  The mission of the developing their capacity to autonomous governing,
> §  Establishing their economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.​
> *(HOW DOES THIS DIFFER FROM YOUR IMPLICATION)*
> 
> Your hypothesis was focused on the temporal aspect:  "just a temporarily assigned administration.."  But the reality - the duration was not based on a "time element" _(clock or discharge date)_ --- but rather --- was established under a very definite "performance based" criteria.
> 
> *IF* the inhabitance where not capable of autonomous governing,
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *IF* the inhabitance had not managed to install the economic and social systems necessary to support an independent nation.
> *THEN* the Administration of the Mandate would continue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​The entire population of the territory _(West of the Jordan River)_ to which the Mandate Applied _(Order in Council) (which included both the indigenous Arabs, the various Bedouin components, the Druids, and the Jewish immigrant)_ was of one nationality and citizenship _(as outlined by the orders from the Council)_.  So in this regard, "rights" --- each component was equal.
> 
> *(ONE MORE THING)*
> 
> Probably as much as anyone, have made a vaiant attempt to reference or give some sort of attribution to almost every major point in argument in this discussion group.    I apologize in that I cannot, as you so often do, prove a negative.  I cannot (for instance) prove that there either is f is not the ghost of "Palestine" lurking someplace in the Middle East.  I can tell you where the "State of Palestine" is in terms of recognition, or I can tell you what the meaning of "Palestine " is in the UN System.  But I cannot provide any evidence on who - what - where or when the Arab Palestinians acquired the Title and Rights to any landscape between the Armistice of Mudros and the PLO Declaration of Indenpence (1988) (Posting #45); nor any ghost sovereign entity implied by your idea that the Sovereignty of Palestine was somehow established or its phantom government (The Government of Palestine refers to the British Mandate authority).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this regard, the mission of the UK in the Administration of the Mandate consisted mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves; which the Arabs of Palestine consistently refused to become involved with during the entire time of the Mandate Administration.​
> This is the big lie. The Mandate refused the Palestinian's right to govern themselves. Any attempt to government themselves was met with military force. The only option left open to the Palestinians was to accept a back seat position in the British/Zionist colonial project.
> 
> No people in the world would accept such a position.
> 
> The Palestinians are no exception. They still reject the colonization of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In terms of the number of times the above has been addressed for you, do we attribute your befuddlement to a learning disability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No part of my post has been prove false.
Click to expand...








 Only because you refuse to read the replies and think that this will do. 

 EVERY PART OF YOUR MANY POSTS HAVE BEEN DESTROYED AND TORN UP INTO LITTLE PIECES BEFORE YOUR EYES BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE THE ABILITY TO UNDERSTAND ENGLISH. YOU CANT USE INTERNATIONAL LAWS RETROSPECTIVELY UNLESS YOU ACCEPT THEM BEING USED AGAINST YOU AS WELL.


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Who should know better than someone who  actually lived in South Africa?
> .
> 
> Is Israel an apartheid state? | Opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd sooner believe Bishop Desmond Tutu, rather than a Zionist apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rev. Hedding would disagree with Tutu.  He happened to be a young minister in South Africa who fought Apartheid himself so he certainly is in a position to compare what happened there and what is happening in Israel.
> 
> Israel and the Charge of Apartheid
Click to expand...


Hedding is a Christian Zionist and apologist for Zionist Israel, associated with organisations such "Christian Action for Israel" and the "International Christian Embassy Jerusalem" so no surprise his "opinion" has been crafted by the Hasbara machine.


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians single out Israel and target it for BDS?
> 
> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine.
> 
> *Duh!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.  The argument isn't against the Palestinians boycotting Israel.  Its the international community boycotting Israel.  This may come as somewhat of a shock to you -- but even if you believe the "occupation" bullshit -- Israel is NOT the only country occupying a territory.
> 
> If _occupation_ is the criteria for boycott, then the international community should be boycotting Iran, Turkey, Morocco, Russia, Armenia, and Ethiopia. And those are just the obvious ones. There are more.
> 
> So, the international community CAN NOT support only boycotts against Israel and still claim to be applying criteria equally.  Hence the accusation of antisemitism.
Click to expand...


People who want to boycott Iran, Turkey, Morocco, Russia, Armenia, and Ethiopia are welcome to do so as and when those territories occupied ask the world to boycott those countries and set up a movement to do so. BDS is about opposing the ongoing brutal occupiation of Palestine by Zionist Israel.


----------



## Challenger

RoccoR said:


> It was the Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, that refused to recognize the Balfour Declaration, the Mandate of Palestine or any situation arising or derived therefrom.



Why should they recognise a European "stitch up" that only benefited Great Britain anf France after both countries had brutaly suppressed the right self determination of the peoples of that region?



RoccoR said:


> The Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, interpreted the creation of any Jewish State in an Arab territory as an act of invasion and aggression. It is an act of wiping out the existence of an Arab country, violating, its integrity, subjecting its land and people to foreign Jewish domination.“



That's exactly what it was.



RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians declared independence before negotiating a treaty with the Israelis.



The Zionists declared independance before negotiating a treaty with the Arabs, what's your point?


----------



## Challenger

RoccoR said:


> The Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic passed the Title and Rights to the Allied Powers; Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne. The Allied Powers were a signatory to the Treaty, thus accepting the terms of the Treaty.



No it didn't. 

"Article 16: Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."

Interestingly it states "...parties concerned" and not "...high contracting parties concerned". Given the concept behind the mandate system was established under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, entered into on 28 June 1919, and the treaty itself signed within that framework on July 24, 1923, it can equally be interpreted that the native peoples themselves are the "parties concerned" to settle the future of these territories perhaps with the help of the allied powers. Nowhere does it state that all rights and title goes to the Allied powers themselves.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ali Abunimah: NY Governor Blacklists BDS to Defend Israeli Apartheid *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Who should know better than someone who  actually lived in South Africa?
> .
> 
> Is Israel an apartheid state? | Opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd sooner believe Bishop Desmond Tutu, rather than a Zionist apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rev. Hedding would disagree with Tutu.  He happened to be a young minister in South Africa who fought Apartheid himself so he certainly is in a position to compare what happened there and what is happening in Israel.
> 
> Israel and the Charge of Apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hedding is a Christian Zionist and apologist for Zionist Israel, associated with organisations such "Christian Action for Israel" and the "International Christian Embassy Jerusalem" so no surprise his "opinion" has been crafted by the Hasbara machine.
Click to expand...









 And rat boy just proves again that he is losing the argument by making his usual hasbara claims


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, that refused to recognize the Balfour Declaration, the Mandate of Palestine or any situation arising or derived therefrom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they recognise a European "stitch up" that only benefited Great Britain anf France after both countries had brutaly suppressed the right self determination of the peoples of that region?
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Higher Committee Delegation acting on behave of the Arabs of Palestine, interpreted the creation of any Jewish State in an Arab territory as an act of invasion and aggression. It is an act of wiping out the existence of an Arab country, violating, its integrity, subjecting its land and people to foreign Jewish domination.“
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians declared independence before negotiating a treaty with the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists declared independance before negotiating a treaty with the Arabs, what's your point?
Click to expand...









 Were did it say that the Jews of palestine had to negotiate a treaty with the arab muslims then ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic passed the Title and Rights to the Allied Powers; Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne. The Allied Powers were a signatory to the Treaty, thus accepting the terms of the Treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it didn't.
> 
> "Article 16: Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."
> 
> Interestingly it states "...parties concerned" and not "...high contracting parties concerned". Given the concept behind the mandate system was established under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, entered into on 28 June 1919, and the treaty itself signed within that framework on July 24, 1923, it can equally be interpreted that the native peoples themselves are the "parties concerned" to settle the future of these territories perhaps with the help of the allied powers. Nowhere does it state that all rights and title goes to the Allied powers themselves.
Click to expand...








 And niether mentions palestine or the palestinians do they. So what is your point, that only you can see the invisible words in the treaties because only you have the magical abilioty to do so ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
Click to expand...

The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers; formally accepted in 1924.​
Indeed, as were all the new states in the ME.

Do you have a point?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had the right to oppose that.
> 
> They still have the right to oppose that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
Click to expand...

In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
Indeed.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers; formally accepted in 1924.​
> Indeed, as were all the new states in the ME.
> 
> Do you have a point?
Click to expand...








 Yes that you are LYING again as the allies did not define any nation of palestine boundaries in 1923, they defined the borders of the mandate of palestine and the proposed NATIONal home of the Jews in 1922/1923. All the defined in 1924 was the boundaries of the proposed state of trans jordan.



 Why do you have so much difficulty in understanding the words written down by the LoN, even after they have been explained to you hundreds of times


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
Click to expand...








 Which is exactly what they did, they provided exactly what was written on the can. They did not read something that was not there in the charter and gave the land to the arab muslims. They gave less than 1% of the former ottoman empire into trust for the Jews, giving the arab muslims the other 99% plus. If you have a problem with this take it to the ICJ to give a ruling on and see what verdict they bring down


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
Click to expand...

It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.

BDS is only one of them.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you're in the clique to have that information. The question is: Do they have a plan for peace?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
Click to expand...




So why are the palestinians banning BDS in palestine ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are the palestinians banning BDS in palestine ?
Click to expand...

You are confusing the US installed, unelected government with the people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're in the clique to have that information. The question is: Do they have a plan for peace?
Click to expand...

It is all about peace. Nobody wants war.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> 
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are the palestinians banning BDS in palestine ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing the US installed, unelected government with the people.
Click to expand...

You're again reduced to conspiracy theories to excuse Arab-Moslem ineptitude and incompetence?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> 
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're in the clique to have that information. The question is: Do they have a plan for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is all about peace. Nobody wants war.
Click to expand...

Nonsense. The Hamas Charter is simply a reiteration of the hate and war manual that was inflicted on humanity by an Arab warlord.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're in the clique to have that information. The question is: Do they have a plan for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is all about peace. Nobody wants war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. The Hamas Charter is simply a reiteration of the hate and war manual that was inflicted on humanity by an Arab warlord.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians are leaving Fatah and Hamas behind. They have little relevance to their peace efforts.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're in the clique to have that information. The question is: Do they have a plan for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is all about peace. Nobody wants war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. The Hamas Charter is simply a reiteration of the hate and war manual that was inflicted on humanity by an Arab warlord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are leaving Fatah and Hamas behind. They have little relevance to their peace efforts.
Click to expand...

Nonsense. The Arab-Moslem terrorists occupying the disputed territories have shown their most recent peace efforts with a wave of stabbing attacks aimed at Israelis. These were hailed by the Fatah Islamic terrorist leadership as commendable. The islamic terrorist retrograde attackers were praised as heroic martyrs.

Such dishonesty on your part.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore, et al,

Only time will tell.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians are leaving Fatah and Hamas behind. They have little relevance to their peace efforts.


*(COMMENT)*

Do you think for one moment that HAMAS will not kill the first Gaza Resident that jumps up and disapproves of their activities, or supports someone else.  Similarly Fatah is not just going to fold its tent and close-up shop.

Every since Arab Palestinian that has come to power does it because of the money, power, and influence it brings.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> 
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are the palestinians banning BDS in palestine ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing the US installed, unelected government with the people.
Click to expand...








 It was a free vote that hamas won and they are the duly elected government of palestine, so they MUST be making the laws. Or are you now saying that the arab league is once more taking control and interfering in the palestinians right to free determination ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> 
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're in the clique to have that information. The question is: Do they have a plan for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is all about peace. Nobody wants war.
Click to expand...






Apart from the palestinians that elected a terrorist group to rule them knowing that they wanted all out war with Israel. The only peace they want is one that sees the Jews bodies piled high in the streets and the nation of Israel destroyed


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're in the clique to have that information. The question is: Do they have a plan for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is all about peace. Nobody wants war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. The Hamas Charter is simply a reiteration of the hate and war manual that was inflicted on humanity by an Arab warlord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are leaving Fatah and Hamas behind. They have little relevance to their peace efforts.
Click to expand...







 What are you smoking as hamas and fatah are firmly entrenched as ever in palestine and call all the shots. The palestinians either give in to them or end up being "executed", so how are they leaving hamas and fatah behind


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are leaving Fatah and Hamas behind. They have little relevance to their peace efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Do you think for one moment that HAMAS will not kill the first Gaza Resident that jumps up and disapproves of their activities, or supports someone else.  Similarly Fatah is not just going to fold its tent and close-up shop.
> 
> Every since Arab Palestinian that has come to power does it because of the money, power, and influence it brings.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Good point.

And who supplies that money, power, and influence? Hmmm?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are leaving Fatah and Hamas behind. They have little relevance to their peace efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Do you think for one moment that HAMAS will not kill the first Gaza Resident that jumps up and disapproves of their activities, or supports someone else.  Similarly Fatah is not just going to fold its tent and close-up shop.
> 
> Every since Arab Palestinian that has come to power does it because of the money, power, and influence it brings.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point.
> 
> And who supplies that money, power, and influence? Hmmm?
Click to expand...

UNRWA, the dedicated welfare fraud program that continues to fund islamic terrorism supplies the money. Power and influence comes from the Islamist terrorist kingpins who make themselves incredibly rich while exploiting the previously mentioned islamic terrorist welfare program.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  Hossfly,  Challenger,  et al,
> 
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course the Arab Palestinians have the right to oppose anything they want.  And they must accept the consequences and outcomes.  This too is part of the "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."
> 
> There was no requirement that both must make an acceptance.  The Jewish Provisional Government accepted their option and the Arab Higher Committee rejected their option.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, the Arab Palestinians cannot stop, interfere or use force to prevent the Israelis from using their "Right of Self-Determination."​
> On the flipside, Israel cannot interfere in the rights of the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine." Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.​
> I believe your assessment is incorrect. Let's look at some facts.
> 
> Palestine is a territory whose international borders were defined by post war treaties. It was called a successor state by several documents of the time. Palestine was called a country ten times in the Mandate's own founding document.
> Neither the LoN nor the Mandate claimed title and rights to the territory. They merely held that territory in trust for the inhabitants and were to assist those inhabitants to independence.
> The Palestinians are the legal inhabitants and the legal citizens of Palestine. That is the criteria for the standard list of inherent, inalienable rights. No matter what rights others may have, or believe they have, there is one right they do not have. There is no right to violate the rights of others.
Click to expand...

"I believe your assessment is incorrect. Let's look at some facts, ......... blah blah blah ."

Tinmore, I tend to believe that you're either taking night courses in Creative Writing 101 or else you are having  someone do your writing for you. Which is it?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Is this your circular logic coming back.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going around in circles does not address the question.   The Jewish Provisional Government acted in accordance with the UN Recommendations.  The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory, and withhold the establishment of the Jewish National Home set the conditions for certain outcomes.  These outcomes had certain consequences that the Arab Palestinians are just going to have to live with.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Jewish State of Israel has to do anything at all; assuming the Arab Palestinians continue to set the conditions for eace talks.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
Click to expand...

Tinmore, is this the information you are privy to?  What a useless, destructive move this is for the Palestinian people.


According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians.

The mall is being built in the Qalandiya industrial area, Atarot, which lies north of Jerusalem, just meters from Faisal al-Husseini International Stadium, the home of the Palestinian national football team. This area is classified as Area C and the industrial zone is considered a settlement area. Palestinians living in Jerusalem as well as residents of Ramallah and the surrounding villages are allowed access to this area, as the mall is located at its entrance.

On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.

The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.



Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are leaving Fatah and Hamas behind. They have little relevance to their peace efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Do you think for one moment that HAMAS will not kill the first Gaza Resident that jumps up and disapproves of their activities, or supports someone else.  Similarly Fatah is not just going to fold its tent and close-up shop.
> 
> Every since Arab Palestinian that has come to power does it because of the money, power, and influence it brings.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point.
> 
> And who supplies that money, power, and influence? Hmmm?
Click to expand...







 The arab league and the UN combined of course. Unless you know differently and can find a link to some islamonazi site that says differently ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Arab League made a failed attempt to take be force the territory,​
> It is not "the territory," it is Palestine. Using the term "the territory" is purposefully misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore, is this the information you are privy to?  What a useless, destructive move this is for the Palestinian people.
> 
> 
> According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians.
> 
> The mall is being built in the Qalandiya industrial area, Atarot, which lies north of Jerusalem, just meters from Faisal al-Husseini International Stadium, the home of the Palestinian national football team. This area is classified as Area C and the industrial zone is considered a settlement area. Palestinians living in Jerusalem as well as residents of Ramallah and the surrounding villages are allowed access to this area, as the mall is located at its entrance.
> 
> On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.
> 
> The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall
Click to expand...

Why should the Israelis get to build assets in Palestine while the Palestinians get theirs bulldozed.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> 
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore, is this the information you are privy to?  What a useless, destructive move this is for the Palestinian people.
> 
> 
> According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians.
> 
> The mall is being built in the Qalandiya industrial area, Atarot, which lies north of Jerusalem, just meters from Faisal al-Husseini International Stadium, the home of the Palestinian national football team. This area is classified as Area C and the industrial zone is considered a settlement area. Palestinians living in Jerusalem as well as residents of Ramallah and the surrounding villages are allowed access to this area, as the mall is located at its entrance.
> 
> On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.
> 
> The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Israelis get to build assets in Palestine while the Palestinians get theirs bulldozed.
Click to expand...


That is not answering my question about whether this was one of the plans you are privy to.  I wonder if Tinmore has reserved an apartment for himself in this new Palestinian development in the West Bank.  If so, I hope he send the forum pictures of his new apartment and the surroundings.

A New Community Rises In The West Bank ... And It's Not Israeli


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore, is this the information you are privy to?  What a useless, destructive move this is for the Palestinian people.
> 
> 
> According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians.
> 
> The mall is being built in the Qalandiya industrial area, Atarot, which lies north of Jerusalem, just meters from Faisal al-Husseini International Stadium, the home of the Palestinian national football team. This area is classified as Area C and the industrial zone is considered a settlement area. Palestinians living in Jerusalem as well as residents of Ramallah and the surrounding villages are allowed access to this area, as the mall is located at its entrance.
> 
> On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.
> 
> The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Israelis get to build assets in Palestine while the Palestinians get theirs bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not answering my question about whether this was one of the plans you are privy to.  I wonder if Tinmore has reserved an apartment for himself in this new Palestinian development in the West Bank.  If so, I hope he send the forum pictures of his new apartment and the surroundings.
> 
> A New Community Rises In The West Bank ... And It's Not Israeli
Click to expand...

Interesting. This project has been ongoing for years.

Question: Where are these people going to work?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore, is this the information you are privy to?  What a useless, destructive move this is for the Palestinian people.
> 
> 
> According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians.
> 
> The mall is being built in the Qalandiya industrial area, Atarot, which lies north of Jerusalem, just meters from Faisal al-Husseini International Stadium, the home of the Palestinian national football team. This area is classified as Area C and the industrial zone is considered a settlement area. Palestinians living in Jerusalem as well as residents of Ramallah and the surrounding villages are allowed access to this area, as the mall is located at its entrance.
> 
> On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.
> 
> The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Israelis get to build assets in Palestine while the Palestinians get theirs bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not answering my question about whether this was one of the plans you are privy to.  I wonder if Tinmore has reserved an apartment for himself in this new Palestinian development in the West Bank.  If so, I hope he send the forum pictures of his new apartment and the surroundings.
> 
> A New Community Rises In The West Bank ... And It's Not Israeli
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. This project has been ongoing for years.
> 
> Question: Where are these people going to work?
Click to expand...

At one of Trump's shirt factories. Then they,ll pay taxes which will be used to build a wall.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore, is this the information you are privy to?  What a useless, destructive move this is for the Palestinian people.
> 
> 
> According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians.
> 
> The mall is being built in the Qalandiya industrial area, Atarot, which lies north of Jerusalem, just meters from Faisal al-Husseini International Stadium, the home of the Palestinian national football team. This area is classified as Area C and the industrial zone is considered a settlement area. Palestinians living in Jerusalem as well as residents of Ramallah and the surrounding villages are allowed access to this area, as the mall is located at its entrance.
> 
> On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.
> 
> The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Israelis get to build assets in Palestine while the Palestinians get theirs bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not answering my question about whether this was one of the plans you are privy to.  I wonder if Tinmore has reserved an apartment for himself in this new Palestinian development in the West Bank.  If so, I hope he send the forum pictures of his new apartment and the surroundings.
> 
> A New Community Rises In The West Bank ... And It's Not Israeli
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. This project has been ongoing for years.
> 
> Question: Where are these people going to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one of Trump's shirt factories. Then they,ll pay taxes which will be used to build a wall.
Click to expand...

No, seriously.

A few years ago there was a big campaign to revitalize downtown. It was coined the "jobs and housing project." It sounded good. A place to live and work to bring more people into the city.

The devil was in the details. The jobs would be in the $15,000 to $30,000 bracket. The housing would be for people earning $100,000 and up.

The people who planned this project claimed to be intelligent.

That was the reason for my question.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore, is this the information you are privy to?  What a useless, destructive move this is for the Palestinian people.
> 
> 
> According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians.
> 
> The mall is being built in the Qalandiya industrial area, Atarot, which lies north of Jerusalem, just meters from Faisal al-Husseini International Stadium, the home of the Palestinian national football team. This area is classified as Area C and the industrial zone is considered a settlement area. Palestinians living in Jerusalem as well as residents of Ramallah and the surrounding villages are allowed access to this area, as the mall is located at its entrance.
> 
> On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.
> 
> The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the Israelis get to build assets in Palestine while the Palestinians get theirs bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not answering my question about whether this was one of the plans you are privy to.  I wonder if Tinmore has reserved an apartment for himself in this new Palestinian development in the West Bank.  If so, I hope he send the forum pictures of his new apartment and the surroundings.
> 
> A New Community Rises In The West Bank ... And It's Not Israeli
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. This project has been ongoing for years.
> 
> Question: Where are these people going to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one of Trump's shirt factories. Then they,ll pay taxes which will be used to build a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> A few years ago there was a big campaign to revitalize downtown. It was coined the "jobs and housing project." It sounded good. A place to live and work to bring more people into the city.
> 
> The devil was in the details. The jobs would be in the $15,000 to $30,000 bracket. The housing would be for people earning $100,000 and up.
> 
> The people who planned this project claimed to be intelligent.
> 
> That was the reason for my question.
Click to expand...



"The people who planned this project claimed to be intelligent."

The people who planned this project were politicians who filled their pockets before a shovel was readied.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore, is this the information you are privy to?  What a useless, destructive move this is for the Palestinian people.
> 
> 
> According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians.
> 
> The mall is being built in the Qalandiya industrial area, Atarot, which lies north of Jerusalem, just meters from Faisal al-Husseini International Stadium, the home of the Palestinian national football team. This area is classified as Area C and the industrial zone is considered a settlement area. Palestinians living in Jerusalem as well as residents of Ramallah and the surrounding villages are allowed access to this area, as the mall is located at its entrance.
> 
> On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.
> 
> The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the Israelis get to build assets in Palestine while the Palestinians get theirs bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not answering my question about whether this was one of the plans you are privy to.  I wonder if Tinmore has reserved an apartment for himself in this new Palestinian development in the West Bank.  If so, I hope he send the forum pictures of his new apartment and the surroundings.
> 
> A New Community Rises In The West Bank ... And It's Not Israeli
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. This project has been ongoing for years.
> 
> Question: Where are these people going to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one of Trump's shirt factories. Then they,ll pay taxes which will be used to build a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> A few years ago there was a big campaign to revitalize downtown. It was coined the "jobs and housing project." It sounded good. A place to live and work to bring more people into the city.
> 
> The devil was in the details. The jobs would be in the $15,000 to $30,000 bracket. The housing would be for people earning $100,000 and up.
> 
> The people who planned this project claimed to be intelligent.
> 
> That was the reason for my question.
Click to expand...


Instead of you wasting your time pulling up videos year after year that probably very few here view, why don't you attempt to get exposure for the high tech industry in the West Bank.  Many talented Palestinians who could make a nice salary to enable them to afford the rents in the new city if only you convince the outside world to use their talents.


Sam Husseini runs LionHeart, a company that operates a training program with an Israeli partner to teach Palestinian entrepreneurs marketing skills. Two chief executives — Husni Abu Samrah ofMobiStine, a start-up that designs health care applications in Arabic, and Saeed Zeidan of Ultimit, which develops software and does consulting work — each said they learned a lot from the training program, especially about what the industry still needs to thrive.

“The main thing is exposure,” Mr. Zeidan said. “We do not have exposure for the international market.”

Even so, Yahya al-Salqan, chief executive of Jaffa.Net, a software developer, said the regional market offered great promise. He observed that the Palestinian tech sector was uniquely placed in a “sandwich” between Israel’s so-called Silicon Wadi, less than an hour’s drive away on the Mediterranean coast, and what he called a huge emerging demand for technology services in Arab countries.

Mr. Salqan worked in Silicon Valley in California early in his career, and then returned home about 15 years ago to found Jaffa.Net, with one branch in Ramallah and another in Nablus in the northern West Bank. Jaffa.Net is working on mobile banking applications, and it will soon open an office in the Persian Gulf emirate of Qatar.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the Israelis get to build assets in Palestine while the Palestinians get theirs bulldozed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not answering my question about whether this was one of the plans you are privy to.  I wonder if Tinmore has reserved an apartment for himself in this new Palestinian development in the West Bank.  If so, I hope he send the forum pictures of his new apartment and the surroundings.
> 
> A New Community Rises In The West Bank ... And It's Not Israeli
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. This project has been ongoing for years.
> 
> Question: Where are these people going to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one of Trump's shirt factories. Then they,ll pay taxes which will be used to build a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> A few years ago there was a big campaign to revitalize downtown. It was coined the "jobs and housing project." It sounded good. A place to live and work to bring more people into the city.
> 
> The devil was in the details. The jobs would be in the $15,000 to $30,000 bracket. The housing would be for people earning $100,000 and up.
> 
> The people who planned this project claimed to be intelligent.
> 
> That was the reason for my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of you wasting your time pulling up videos year after year that probably very few here view, why don't you attempt to get exposure for the high tech industry in the West Bank.  Many talented Palestinians who could make a nice salary to enable them to afford the rents in the new city if only you convince the outside world to use their talents.
> 
> 
> Sam Husseini runs LionHeart, a company that operates a training program with an Israeli partner to teach Palestinian entrepreneurs marketing skills. Two chief executives — Husni Abu Samrah ofMobiStine, a start-up that designs health care applications in Arabic, and Saeed Zeidan of Ultimit, which develops software and does consulting work — each said they learned a lot from the training program, especially about what the industry still needs to thrive.
> 
> “The main thing is exposure,” Mr. Zeidan said. “We do not have exposure for the international market.”
> 
> Even so, Yahya al-Salqan, chief executive of Jaffa.Net, a software developer, said the regional market offered great promise. He observed that the Palestinian tech sector was uniquely placed in a “sandwich” between Israel’s so-called Silicon Wadi, less than an hour’s drive away on the Mediterranean coast, and what he called a huge emerging demand for technology services in Arab countries.
> 
> Mr. Salqan worked in Silicon Valley in California early in his career, and then returned home about 15 years ago to found Jaffa.Net, with one branch in Ramallah and another in Nablus in the northern West Bank. Jaffa.Net is working on mobile banking applications, and it will soon open an office in the Persian Gulf emirate of Qatar.
Click to expand...

Already being done.

the West Bank now boasts about 300 firms operating in the information-technology (IT) industry.

Most of the Palestinian tech firms cluster around the city of Ramallah. This may be just a half-hour or so drive away from Jerusalem, but the gulf is immeasurably wider. With no airport of their own and travel heavily restricted, Palestinians can find it difficult to even attend business meetings. And borders and checkpoints make shipping physical goods very difficult. “That’s why we like to work with software,” says Mashour Abudaka, a former Palestinian IT minister.

It is not just software’s unique ability to flow through wires, untroubled by borders, that is helping the cluster flourish. IT workers in the West Bank earn only half as much as their Israeli counterparts. The Israeli subsidiary of Cisco, a Silicon Valley networking giant, in 2008 was one of the first firms to outsource work to less expensive Palestinian firms, such as Asal Technologies and Exalt Technologies, which now have 120 and 80 employees respectively.

http://www.economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2014/02/it-west-bank​
Of course it isn't easy. Israel always has its big fat nose in Palestine's business. I was watching a video where two women were explaining the problems they had getting into the West Bank. There were some software engineers from Europe who were trying to get into the West Bank because they were scheduled to teach classes at Birzeit University. Israel would not allow them in.

Israel always whines about BDS attacking the academic freedom of Israel while Israel is always fucking with the Palestinian's academic freedom.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just so full of crap.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The Arab Palestinians get this wrong intentionally so that over time, people forget that "Palestine" (with hard boundaries) was defined by the Allied Powers;  formally accepted in 1924.
> Prior to the Treaty of Sevres, the term Palestine was nothing more than a Regional Name that extended across parts of several political sub-divisions of the Ottoman Empire.  Those sub-divisions included the Independent Sanjuk of Jerusalem, the Sanjuk of Baaqa, Sanjuk of Acre, and the Sanjuk of Beriut (which made-up half of the Vilayet of Beriut, --- plus portions of the souther Vilayet of Syria.
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.
> 
> In 1922, the Order in Council (League of Nations) designated that "the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine." _ ("Palestine" was a short title for the Territory under the Mandate.)_
> 
> On May 15, 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  The  Anglo-Trans-Jordan Treaty stipulated that Transjordan would be prepared for independence under the general supervision of the British high commissioner in Jerusalem, and recognized Emir Abdullah as head of state. In May 1925, the Aqaba and Ma’an districts of the Hijaz became part of Transjordan.
> 
> By 1988 the UN system designated the Palestine Liberation Organization as "Palestine" in A/RES/43/177 wherein it said:  "*the designation "Palestine"* should be used *in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation* *Organization*" in the United Nations system.
> 
> However, in 2012 (A/RES/67/19), when the UN "Reaffirmed the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to independence in their State of Palestine on the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967."   Notice, that the State of Palestine is equated to the territory occupied since 1967.
> 
> 
> As you can see, the extent to which the territory was modified was considerable between the time of the Armistice of Mudros and when the transfer of territory from the sovereign Kingdom of the Hijaz was accomplished.
> 
> *REBUTTAL:*  I could not agree more, the way you use the term "Palestine" is (sometime intentionally) misleading.  I try to keep the terms in context to their meaning or designation.
> 
> I realize that what we can write here in this discussion could never compare to the 4 volumes, 2,500 pages, including 1 map box that contain all the details.  But in no case, was there a Political Subdivision at anytime in the 20th Century known as "Palestine."  Nor did the "Palestinian People have either "Title or Rights" to any sovereign territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> 
> 
> In 1920, the region you are referring to was established by The High Contracting Parties agree to *entrust*, by application of the provisions of Article 22, *the administration of Palestine*, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory to be selected by the said Powers.​
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the current situation, Tinmore and what do you think will transpire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's looking pretty good. The Palestinians have a multi faceted world wide plan to promote Palestine and Palestinian rights.
> 
> BDS is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore, is this the information you are privy to?  What a useless, destructive move this is for the Palestinian people.
> 
> 
> According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians.
> 
> The mall is being built in the Qalandiya industrial area, Atarot, which lies north of Jerusalem, just meters from Faisal al-Husseini International Stadium, the home of the Palestinian national football team. This area is classified as Area C and the industrial zone is considered a settlement area. Palestinians living in Jerusalem as well as residents of Ramallah and the surrounding villages are allowed access to this area, as the mall is located at its entrance.
> 
> On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.
> 
> The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Israelis get to build assets in Palestine while the Palestinians get theirs bulldozed.
Click to expand...







 Because the palestinians have no legal right to the land under international laws. When you accept this as reality then you will accept that the arab muslims have no rights in the 22% of palestine that is the Jewish National home, and should be in the 78% of palestine known as Jordan. But because of their own stupidity they are not welcome there anymore and will become wandering thieves and killers until they die out of natural causes


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not answering my question about whether this was one of the plans you are privy to.  I wonder if Tinmore has reserved an apartment for himself in this new Palestinian development in the West Bank.  If so, I hope he send the forum pictures of his new apartment and the surroundings.
> 
> A New Community Rises In The West Bank ... And It's Not Israeli
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. This project has been ongoing for years.
> 
> Question: Where are these people going to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one of Trump's shirt factories. Then they,ll pay taxes which will be used to build a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> A few years ago there was a big campaign to revitalize downtown. It was coined the "jobs and housing project." It sounded good. A place to live and work to bring more people into the city.
> 
> The devil was in the details. The jobs would be in the $15,000 to $30,000 bracket. The housing would be for people earning $100,000 and up.
> 
> The people who planned this project claimed to be intelligent.
> 
> That was the reason for my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of you wasting your time pulling up videos year after year that probably very few here view, why don't you attempt to get exposure for the high tech industry in the West Bank.  Many talented Palestinians who could make a nice salary to enable them to afford the rents in the new city if only you convince the outside world to use their talents.
> 
> 
> Sam Husseini runs LionHeart, a company that operates a training program with an Israeli partner to teach Palestinian entrepreneurs marketing skills. Two chief executives — Husni Abu Samrah ofMobiStine, a start-up that designs health care applications in Arabic, and Saeed Zeidan of Ultimit, which develops software and does consulting work — each said they learned a lot from the training program, especially about what the industry still needs to thrive.
> 
> “The main thing is exposure,” Mr. Zeidan said. “We do not have exposure for the international market.”
> 
> Even so, Yahya al-Salqan, chief executive of Jaffa.Net, a software developer, said the regional market offered great promise. He observed that the Palestinian tech sector was uniquely placed in a “sandwich” between Israel’s so-called Silicon Wadi, less than an hour’s drive away on the Mediterranean coast, and what he called a huge emerging demand for technology services in Arab countries.
> 
> Mr. Salqan worked in Silicon Valley in California early in his career, and then returned home about 15 years ago to found Jaffa.Net, with one branch in Ramallah and another in Nablus in the northern West Bank. Jaffa.Net is working on mobile banking applications, and it will soon open an office in the Persian Gulf emirate of Qatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already being done.
> 
> the West Bank now boasts about 300 firms operating in the information-technology (IT) industry.
> 
> Most of the Palestinian tech firms cluster around the city of Ramallah. This may be just a half-hour or so drive away from Jerusalem, but the gulf is immeasurably wider. With no airport of their own and travel heavily restricted, Palestinians can find it difficult to even attend business meetings. And borders and checkpoints make shipping physical goods very difficult. “That’s why we like to work with software,” says Mashour Abudaka, a former Palestinian IT minister.
> 
> It is not just software’s unique ability to flow through wires, untroubled by borders, that is helping the cluster flourish. IT workers in the West Bank earn only half as much as their Israeli counterparts. The Israeli subsidiary of Cisco, a Silicon Valley networking giant, in 2008 was one of the first firms to outsource work to less expensive Palestinian firms, such as Asal Technologies and Exalt Technologies, which now have 120 and 80 employees respectively.
> 
> http://www.economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2014/02/it-west-bank​
> Of course it isn't easy. Israel always has its big fat nose in Palestine's business. I was watching a video where two women were explaining the problems they had getting into the West Bank. There were some software engineers from Europe who were trying to get into the West Bank because they were scheduled to teach classes at Birzeit University. Israel would not allow them in.
> 
> Israel always whines about BDS attacking the academic freedom of Israel while Israel is always fucking with the Palestinian's academic freedom.
Click to expand...







 The palestinians only have themselves to blame for this, if they stopped the violence and terrorist attacks they would find their life a lot easier. Violence only begets violence and the palestinians will lose every time. Ever thought it could be morons like you constantly inciting the palestinians to attack the Jewsd that are the root cause of the problems ?


----------



## Phoenall

For UNWRA like the rest of the palestinian scroungers, and the US will be expected to pay their wages


----------



## Phoenall

For UNWRA like the rest of the palestinian scroungers, and the US will be expected to pay their wages


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore, is this the information you are privy to?  What a useless, destructive move this is for the Palestinian people.
> 
> 
> According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians.
> 
> The mall is being built in the Qalandiya industrial area, Atarot, which lies north of Jerusalem, just meters from Faisal al-Husseini International Stadium, the home of the Palestinian national football team. This area is classified as Area C and the industrial zone is considered a settlement area. Palestinians living in Jerusalem as well as residents of Ramallah and the surrounding villages are allowed access to this area, as the mall is located at its entrance.
> 
> On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.
> 
> The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the Israelis get to build assets in Palestine while the Palestinians get theirs bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not answering my question about whether this was one of the plans you are privy to.  I wonder if Tinmore has reserved an apartment for himself in this new Palestinian development in the West Bank.  If so, I hope he send the forum pictures of his new apartment and the surroundings.
> 
> A New Community Rises In The West Bank ... And It's Not Israeli
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. This project has been ongoing for years.
> 
> Question: Where are these people going to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one of Trump's shirt factories. Then they,ll pay taxes which will be used to build a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> A few years ago there was a big campaign to revitalize downtown. It was coined the "jobs and housing project." It sounded good. A place to live and work to bring more people into the city.
> 
> The devil was in the details. The jobs would be in the $15,000 to $30,000 bracket. The housing would be for people earning $100,000 and up.
> 
> The people who planned this project claimed to be intelligent.
> 
> That was the reason for my question.
Click to expand...








 Which is usually how these things are done, then the more affordable housing is built for those employed in the vicinity.   Seems that you are not intelligent enough to realise that attracting palestinians in the $100,000 salary bracket proves that they are not as badly done to as you claim, and could go it alone today if they wanted.   Another foot in mouth moment for tinny


----------



## P F Tinmore

The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.

European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.

Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.

Palestinian Universities under Occupation​


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> According to an article published by the Israeli website Walla Jan. 15, Levy had announced his plan to build a shopping mall — which is currently under construction — to promote Israeli-Palestinian coexistence in Jerusalem by attracting Palestinian businessmen to buy or lease shops in the mall, Palestinian customers and Israelis living in nearby settlements. Levy’s plan sparked an angry reaction from many Palestinians...
> 
> On July 2, the Palestinian Consumer Protection Society threatened to reveal the names of the Palestinian companies that sought partnership with Levy, put them on the Palestinian blacklist, boycott them and urge the Palestinian Chamber of Commerce to freeze their memberships.
> 
> The general coordinator of the BDS movement, Mahmoud Nawajaa, told Al-Monitor that the movement is ready to launch an open campaign against the Palestinian parties that plan to team up with Levy.
> 
> Read more: BDS movement targets Palestinian investors in West Bank mall






Hossfly said:


> Instead of you wasting your time pulling up videos year after year that probably very few here view, why don't you attempt to get exposure for the high tech industry in the West Bank.  Many talented Palestinians who could make a nice salary to enable them to afford the rents in the new city if only you convince the outside world to use their talents.
> 
> Sam Husseini runs LionHeart, a company that operates a training program with an Israeli partner to teach Palestinian entrepreneurs marketing skills. Two chief executives — Husni Abu Samrah ofMobiStine, a start-up that designs health care applications in Arabic, and Saeed Zeidan of Ultimit, which develops software and does consulting work — each said they learned a lot from the training program, especially about what the industry still needs to thrive.
> 
> “The main thing is exposure,” Mr. Zeidan said. “We do not have exposure for the international market.”



It's a double edged blade. Exposure is needed to make any business thrive but getting that exposure in "Palestine" comes with serious risk to life and limb.

The problem with attempting to get exposure for the high tech industry in the WB is that any effort to improve the lives of Palestinians - regardless of who makes the attempt - is viewed by regressive Arab/Muslim forces as a potential threat to the willing and eager pool of "martyrs for the cause" ... the cause of killing Joooos.


----------



## SAYIT

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Of course it isn't easy. Israel always has its big fat nose in Palestine's business. I was watching a video where two women were explaining the problems they had getting into the West Bank. There were some software engineers from Europe who were trying to get into the West Bank because they were scheduled to teach classes at Birzeit University. Israel would not allow them in.
> 
> Israel always whines about BDS attacking the academic freedom of Israel while Israel is always fucking with the Palestinian's academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The palestinians only have themselves to blame for this, if they stopped the violence and terrorist attacks they would find their life a lot easier. Violence only begets violence and the palestinians will lose every time. Ever thought it could be morons like you constantly inciting the palestinians to attack the Jews that are the root cause of the problems ?
Click to expand...


Indeed there has never been a shortage of armchair TinHorns eager to sacrifice every last "Palestinian" as long as they take some Jooos with 'em.

I have in recent years seen some push-back from the "martyr brigade" against those "brave" armchair warriors.

I believe the jig is just about up.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BDS on steroids. 

*Rania Masri* speaks to the Community Church of Chapel Hill, NC.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​










 Extremists will always attract other extemists, and they will in turn attract morons who will believe what they saw blindly.

 The travel restrictions are valid under international law, attacking unarmed Jews is not


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremists will always attract other extemists, and they will in turn attract morons who will believe what they saw blindly.
> 
> The travel restrictions are valid under international law, attacking unarmed Jews is not
Click to expand...

Sour grapes because BDS is a multi million dollar thorn in Israel's side.

I say cut Israel off and let them whine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremists will always attract other extemists, and they will in turn attract morons who will believe what they saw blindly.
> 
> The travel restrictions are valid under international law, attacking unarmed Jews is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sour grapes because BDS is a multi million dollar thorn in Israel's side.
> 
> I say cut Israel off and let them whine.
Click to expand...

But, you're obviously fine with the Arab-Moslem terrorist welfare fraud program, UNRWA, that furthers and maintains the invented "Pal'istanians".


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremists will always attract other extemists, and they will in turn attract morons who will believe what they saw blindly.
> 
> The travel restrictions are valid under international law, attacking unarmed Jews is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sour grapes because BDS is a multi million dollar thorn in Israel's side.
> 
> I say cut Israel off and let them whine.
Click to expand...






Only to the palstinians who suffer so much that they have banned the movement.

 Do so but dont whine when your taxes rise to help pay for the increased unemployment, then watch your credit rating drop to -zzz. Then watch as Americans die through lack of proper medical care because you hate the Jews so much that you wont have any of their goods in the USA.


 YOU WOULD SUFFER MUCH MORE THAN ISRAEL EVER WOULD AS THE RECESION BIT AND YOUR PORTFOLIO SHRSHRANK TO NOTHING


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremists will always attract other extemists, and they will in turn attract morons who will believe what they saw blindly.
> 
> The travel restrictions are valid under international law, attacking unarmed Jews is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sour grapes because BDS is a multi million dollar thorn in Israel's side.
> 
> I say cut Israel off and let them whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the palstinians who suffer so much that they have banned the movement.
> 
> Do so but dont whine when your taxes rise to help pay for the increased unemployment, then watch your credit rating drop to -zzz. Then watch as Americans die through lack of proper medical care because you hate the Jews so much that you wont have any of their goods in the USA.
> 
> 
> YOU WOULD SUFFER MUCH MORE THAN ISRAEL EVER WOULD AS THE RECESION BIT AND YOUR PORTFOLIO SHRSHRANK TO NOTHING
Click to expand...

Oh jeese, did you fall off your rocker again?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not answering my question about whether this was one of the plans you are privy to.  I wonder if Tinmore has reserved an apartment for himself in this new Palestinian development in the West Bank.  If so, I hope he send the forum pictures of his new apartment and the surroundings.
> 
> A New Community Rises In The West Bank ... And It's Not Israeli
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. This project has been ongoing for years.
> 
> Question: Where are these people going to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At one of Trump's shirt factories. Then they,ll pay taxes which will be used to build a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> A few years ago there was a big campaign to revitalize downtown. It was coined the "jobs and housing project." It sounded good. A place to live and work to bring more people into the city.
> 
> The devil was in the details. The jobs would be in the $15,000 to $30,000 bracket. The housing would be for people earning $100,000 and up.
> 
> The people who planned this project claimed to be intelligent.
> 
> That was the reason for my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of you wasting your time pulling up videos year after year that probably very few here view, why don't you attempt to get exposure for the high tech industry in the West Bank.  Many talented Palestinians who could make a nice salary to enable them to afford the rents in the new city if only you convince the outside world to use their talents.
> 
> 
> Sam Husseini runs LionHeart, a company that operates a training program with an Israeli partner to teach Palestinian entrepreneurs marketing skills. Two chief executives — Husni Abu Samrah ofMobiStine, a start-up that designs health care applications in Arabic, and Saeed Zeidan of Ultimit, which develops software and does consulting work — each said they learned a lot from the training program, especially about what the industry still needs to thrive.
> 
> “The main thing is exposure,” Mr. Zeidan said. “We do not have exposure for the international market.”
> 
> Even so, Yahya al-Salqan, chief executive of Jaffa.Net, a software developer, said the regional market offered great promise. He observed that the Palestinian tech sector was uniquely placed in a “sandwich” between Israel’s so-called Silicon Wadi, less than an hour’s drive away on the Mediterranean coast, and what he called a huge emerging demand for technology services in Arab countries.
> 
> Mr. Salqan worked in Silicon Valley in California early in his career, and then returned home about 15 years ago to found Jaffa.Net, with one branch in Ramallah and another in Nablus in the northern West Bank. Jaffa.Net is working on mobile banking applications, and it will soon open an office in the Persian Gulf emirate of Qatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already being done.
> 
> the West Bank now boasts about 300 firms operating in the information-technology (IT) industry.
> 
> Most of the Palestinian tech firms cluster around the city of Ramallah. This may be just a half-hour or so drive away from Jerusalem, but the gulf is immeasurably wider. With no airport of their own and travel heavily restricted, Palestinians can find it difficult to even attend business meetings. And borders and checkpoints make shipping physical goods very difficult. “That’s why we like to work with software,” says Mashour Abudaka, a former Palestinian IT minister.
> 
> It is not just software’s unique ability to flow through wires, untroubled by borders, that is helping the cluster flourish. IT workers in the West Bank earn only half as much as their Israeli counterparts. The Israeli subsidiary of Cisco, a Silicon Valley networking giant, in 2008 was one of the first firms to outsource work to less expensive Palestinian firms, such as Asal Technologies and Exalt Technologies, which now have 120 and 80 employees respectively.
> 
> http://www.economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2014/02/it-west-bank​
> Of course it isn't easy. Israel always has its big fat nose in Palestine's business. I was watching a video where two women were explaining the problems they had getting into the West Bank. There were some software engineers from Europe who were trying to get into the West Bank because they were scheduled to teach classes at Birzeit University. Israel would not allow them in.
> 
> Israel always whines about BDS attacking the academic freedom of Israel while Israel is always fucking with the Palestinian's academic freedom.
Click to expand...


Wow, the original Tinmore never said things like "big fat nose" or "fucking."  Whatever else he was, he never used language like this.  I wonder why Tinmore's alter ego doesn't get his/her own account on this forum.

You are wasting  your time complaining.  Try to get some exposure for the high tech industry in the West Bank and try to get the rich Arabs in the Gulf to give grants for start-ups.  This way they can avail themselves of all the wonderful inventions the talented engineers in the West Bank can come up with.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​



There are heads of colleges and universities who think otherwise.

University statements rejecting academic boycott of Israel - Anti BDS, BDS News, Boycotts, Divestments and Sanctions (BDS), Campus News & Climate - SPME Website Scholars for Peace in the Middle East


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are heads of colleges and universities who think otherwise.
> 
> University statements rejecting academic boycott of Israel - Anti BDS, BDS News, Boycotts, Divestments and Sanctions (BDS), Campus News & Climate - SPME Website Scholars for Peace in the Middle East
Click to expand...

The university lackeys oppose BDS. That is no surprise. Everybody knows that.

We believe strongly that a boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom,​
We hear that same lie from all those clowns. They all read off the same script.


----------



## RoccoR

Hossfly, P F Tinmore, et al,

I have to agree with "Hossfly."



Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are heads of colleges and universities who think otherwise.
> 
> University statements rejecting academic boycott of Israel - Anti BDS, BDS News, Boycotts, Divestments and Sanctions (BDS), Campus News & Climate - SPME Website Scholars for Peace in the Middle East
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Remember, BDS is all about economic and political pressure on Israel for political purposes; promoting intimidation in the pursuit of Palestinian political aims.  

But in the academic world, there is an attempt to separate intellectual stimulus from disadvantageous political considerations like BDS.  The academic world appreciates the promotion of a nation that can build and launch its own communications, navigation and observation satellites.  (Something the Arab Palestinians cannot do.)  Israel has become the world’s largest per capita user of solar power, with 90% of Israeli homes use solar energy for hot water, the highest per capita in the world.  (Something the Arab Palestinians cannot do.)  

"Israeli universities are ranked higher than any Arab League Country.  Within all of Asia, the ranking falls-out like this:


			
				Best Global Universities in Asia said:
			
		

> These universities in China, Japan, South Korea and elsewhere in Asia have been numerically ranked based on their positions in the overall Best Global Universities rankings. Schools were evaluated based on their academic research performance and their global and regional reputations. These are the top global universities in Asia.
> *SOURCE: * US News and World (Education)



#12
*Weizmann Institute of Science*
 Israel Rehovot
 #126 – Best Global Universities

#18
*Hebrew University of Jerusalem*
 Israel Jerusalem
#159 (tied) – Best Global Universities

#20
*Tel Aviv University*
Israel Tel Aviv
#175 (tied) – Best Global Universities​
Again, there is no logic for BSD to make any association between the highly rated Israeli Education Program (College and University) and that of the entire Arab Middle East; with the only Arab League Universities rating:  (Istanbul Tecknik Univ = #39 ---- King Abdullah Univ & Tech = #43)

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremists will always attract other extemists, and they will in turn attract morons who will believe what they saw blindly.
> 
> The travel restrictions are valid under international law, attacking unarmed Jews is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sour grapes because BDS is a multi million dollar thorn in Israel's side.
> 
> I say cut Israel off and let them whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the palstinians who suffer so much that they have banned the movement.
> 
> Do so but dont whine when your taxes rise to help pay for the increased unemployment, then watch your credit rating drop to -zzz. Then watch as Americans die through lack of proper medical care because you hate the Jews so much that you wont have any of their goods in the USA.
> 
> 
> YOU WOULD SUFFER MUCH MORE THAN ISRAEL EVER WOULD AS THE RECESION BIT AND YOUR PORTFOLIO SHRSHRANK TO NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jeese, did you fall off your rocker again?
Click to expand...









See no answer to the points raised so you imply that I have a mental illness. Typical islamonazi/neo marxist trick to deflect and duck the issue...You try cutting of Israel and see what your elected government say/do to you...............


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are heads of colleges and universities who think otherwise.
> 
> University statements rejecting academic boycott of Israel - Anti BDS, BDS News, Boycotts, Divestments and Sanctions (BDS), Campus News & Climate - SPME Website Scholars for Peace in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The university lackeys oppose BDS. That is no surprise. Everybody knows that.
> 
> We believe strongly that a boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom,​
> We hear that same lie from all those clowns. They all read off the same script.
Click to expand...








 What LIE is that then as the truth has been told. BDS is a failure and will die slowly as its supporters realise that they are losing every step of the way. How many institutions/cities/ states and nations have now banned BDS ?


----------



## yiostheoy

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


This old thread is 3 years old.


----------



## yiostheoy

Phoenall said:


> See no answer to the points raised so you imply that I have a mental illness. Typical islamonazi/neo marxist trick to deflect and duck the issue...You try cutting of Israel and see what your elected government say/do to you...............


Anyone who resurrects this useless old thread is prima facie a-priori self-evident mentally ill.


----------



## Hossfly

RoccoR said:


> Hossfly, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I have to agree with "Hossfly."
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are heads of colleges and universities who think otherwise.
> 
> University statements rejecting academic boycott of Israel - Anti BDS, BDS News, Boycotts, Divestments and Sanctions (BDS), Campus News & Climate - SPME Website Scholars for Peace in the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Remember, BDS is all about economic and political pressure on Israel for political purposes; promoting intimidation in the pursuit of Palestinian political aims.
> 
> But in the academic world, there is an attempt to separate intellectual stimulus from disadvantageous political considerations like BDS.  The academic world appreciates the promotion of a nation that can build and launch its own communications, navigation and observation satellites.  (Something the Arab Palestinians cannot do.)  Israel has become the world’s largest per capita user of solar power, with 90% of Israeli homes use solar energy for hot water, the highest per capita in the world.  (Something the Arab Palestinians cannot do.)
> 
> "Israeli universities are ranked higher than any Arab League Country.  Within all of Asia, the ranking falls-out like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Best Global Universities in Asia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These universities in China, Japan, South Korea and elsewhere in Asia have been numerically ranked based on their positions in the overall Best Global Universities rankings. Schools were evaluated based on their academic research performance and their global and regional reputations. These are the top global universities in Asia.
> *SOURCE: * US News and World (Education)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #12
> *Weizmann Institute of Science*
> Israel Rehovot
> #126 – Best Global Universities
> 
> #18
> *Hebrew University of Jerusalem*
> Israel Jerusalem
> #159 (tied) – Best Global Universities
> 
> #20
> *Tel Aviv University*
> Israel Tel Aviv
> #175 (tied) – Best Global Universities​
> Again, there is no logic for BSD to make any association between the highly rated Israeli Education Program (College and University) and that of the entire Arab Middle East; with the only Arab League Universities rating:  (Istanbul Tecknik Univ = #39 ---- King Abdullah Univ & Tech = #43)
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



I remember at one  time several years agp Europe universities were against having the Israeli scientists present their papers.  William Grim, of The Iconoclast, offered his web site for the Israelis to present their papers.  William Grim recognizes anti-Semitism when it occurs, the same as many of us on this forum recognize it.

(William E. Grim) THE RETURN OF ANTI-SEMITISM TO GERMANY: IT NEVER REALLY LEFT


----------



## Hossfly

yiostheoy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> See no answer to the points raised so you imply that I have a mental illness. Typical islamonazi/neo marxist trick to deflect and duck the issue...You try cutting of Israel and see what your elected government say/do to you...............
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who resurrects this useless old thread is prima facie a-priori self-evident mentally ill.
Click to expand...

I get treated for mental illness so unless the USMB Gestapo closes it, I will keep this thread alive until the last BDS freak is planted.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The academic boycott of Israel is 100% justified.
> 
> European countries representing the European Platform for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (EPACBI) who visited seven Palestinian universities and academies in April 2015. The delegation is grateful to the many faculty members and administrators of those institutions who made the visit possible.Summary of FindingsThe delegation was unable to visit all of Palestine’s institutions of higher education, and in particular it was prevented from visiting Gaza’s universities by the Israeli blockade. However, it found a consistent pattern across all the universities that it visited, and by their systemic nature it is reasonable to assume that this pattern applies to all of them.This pattern was of a coherent and multi-faceted policy of Israeli interference with the normal functioning of academic life. This interference inhibits free movement of staff and students ; reduces academic effectiveness and productivity by the usurpation of staff time through mobility restrictions and imposed bureaucratic obstacles ; prevents effective collaboration and sharing of intellectual resources between Palestinian universities ; obstructs international visits to Palestinian universities ; substantially prevents the employment of teaching staff from abroad ; interrupts the supply of equipment, materials and books ; and subjects staff and students to repeated humiliations and indignity.
> 
> Obstacles to travel into and out of the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT)For universities to function effectively, faculty must be free to travel abroad to attend conferences, undertake research, upgrade their qualifications and maintain contacts with scholars abroad. To ensure the circulation of knowledge, they must also be able to receive visits from foreign academics and scholars and enable their students to participate in exchanges. Palestinian universities report that Israel systematically obstructs all such activities.
> 
> Palestinian Universities under Occupation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremists will always attract other extemists, and they will in turn attract morons who will believe what they saw blindly.
> 
> The travel restrictions are valid under international law, attacking unarmed Jews is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sour grapes because BDS is a multi million dollar thorn in Israel's side.
> 
> I say cut Israel off and let them whine.
Click to expand...

We know who is trying to cut them off and maybe there will be some much needed changes in the UN.

*Introduction*
Non-governmental organizations (NGOs) that claim to promote human rights agendas often receive significant portions of their budgets from governments. While these NGOs claim to work towards humanitarian ends, many, especially those involved in conflict zones such as the Arab-Israeli conflict, engage in highly politicized and biased campaigns. These NGOs are active in delegitimization against Israel, and, using the language of “human rights” and “international law,” work to isolate Israel and undermine its right to exist, through strategies such as BDS (boycotts, divestment, and sanctions).

*What is an NGO?*
NGOs are non-governmental organizations. They are civil society associations that ostensibly work independently from governments to provide and advance services in social and political fields. NGOs and ubiquitous: for example, in Israel alone there are about 40,000 NGOs that are active in numerous aspects of life, and their activities include providing services, lobbying the government, legal action, and advocating various causes. Although NGOs prefer to be seen as grassroots groups, representing underprivileged and underserved populations and “speaking truth to power,” many NGOs have large budgets and are very powerful political actors themselves. They are highly influential, affecting change in government policy through lobbying and expensive media campaigns. For instance, groups such as Human Rights Watch and Amnesty International have massive budgets and close links to Western governments, and wield influence in international frameworks such as the United Nations. In addition, many NGOs receive significant funding from governments, belying claims of independence and “non-governmental” status. In fact, NGOs are non-democratic and unaccountable. NGO officials are not elected and tend to represent a narrow sliver of like-minded ideologues. NGO Monitor’s research touches on a small subset of NGOs in Israel and around the world, those that make human rights claims in the context of conflict zones. Most of our work focuses on the Arab-Israeli conflict.

General


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> See no answer to the points raised so you imply that I have a mental illness. Typical islamonazi/neo marxist trick to deflect and duck the issue...You try cutting of Israel and see what your elected government say/do to you...............
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who resurrects this useless old thread is prima facie a-priori self-evident mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get treated for mental illness so unless the USMB Gestapo closes it, I will keep this thread alive until the last BDS freak is planted.
Click to expand...






 I say lets boycott all the goods coming from Israel and going into palestine. Let see the palestinians set the ball rolling and closing the gates into palestine to all goods coming from Israel. Show the world how to committ mass suicide by refusing all food, water, electicity, gas and fuel. Let the palestinians show the way forward


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three farts in a row from the paid shills of israel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


----------



## Hossfly

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the paid shills of israel.




I am sure that many here wonder what mental institution 9/11 inside job is typing from because this psycho will never let on where he is being institutionalized.


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> three farts in a row from the paid shills of israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that many here wonder what mental institution 9/11 inside job is typing from because this psycho will never let on where he is being institutionalized.
Click to expand...


Well into his twenties he still rides only the special bus:


----------



## P F Tinmore

*NLRB Confirms Legality of Union Support for Israel Boycott; Union Condemns Political Attacks on BDS*

The National Labor Relations Board (NLRB) has reaffirmed its dismissal an unfair labor practice charge brought by an Israeli law firm against a U.S. union, the United Electrical Workers, over its support of protests against Israeli policies including the union’s endorsement of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement (BDS) movement.

On October 23, the Israeli law firm Shurat Hadin filed a charge with the NLRB alleging that UE’s resolution violated the prohibition in U.S. labor law against “secondary boycotts.” The union disputed the charge, arguing that Shurat Hadin’s action was an attempt to interfere with the First Amendment rights of the union and its members to express opinions on political and international issues, and also that the *Israeli firm’s allegation were factually untrue. *On January 12, Region 6 of the NLRB dismissed the charge. Shurat HaDin then appealed to the Office of the General Counsel of the NLRB, *and on May 26 that office denied the appeal.*

*NLRB Confirms Legality of Union Support for Israel Boycott; Union Condemns Political Attacks on BDS*


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *NLRB Confirms Legality of Union Support for Israel Boycott; Union Condemns Political Attacks on BDS*
> 
> The National Labor Relations Board (NLRB) has reaffirmed its dismissal an unfair labor practice charge brought by an Israeli law firm against a U.S. union, the United Electrical Workers, over its support of protests against Israeli policies including the union’s endorsement of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement (BDS) movement.
> 
> On October 23, the Israeli law firm Shurat Hadin filed a charge with the NLRB alleging that UE’s resolution violated the prohibition in U.S. labor law against “secondary boycotts.” The union disputed the charge, arguing that Shurat Hadin’s action was an attempt to interfere with the First Amendment rights of the union and its members to express opinions on political and international issues, and also that the *Israeli firm’s allegation were factually untrue. *On January 12, Region 6 of the NLRB dismissed the charge. Shurat HaDin then appealed to the Office of the General Counsel of the NLRB, *and on May 26 that office denied the appeal.*
> 
> *NLRB Confirms Legality of Union Support for Israel Boycott; Union Condemns Political Attacks on BDS*








 Then when firms start to boycot any company that uses UE members they cant complain can they, and I bet there are already a few doing so. Then the lay offs begin when the word is passed down and the UE members are the first to go, as the NLRB say this is allowed under the US constitution. I am glad our union laws prohibit such things from happening


----------



## Challenger

*A new milestone: BDS at the Olympics A new milestone: BDS at the Olympics
*
"“I have no problem with Jewish people or any other religion or different beliefs. But for personal reasons, you can’t ask me to shake the hand of anyone from this state, especially in front of the whole world.” These words, spoken by an individual who has just engaged in a gesture of support for the Palestinian people, are a standard response to the accusation of anti-Semitism which is routinely hurled at pro-justice activists.

*The necessary distinction made between the “Jewish people” and the Israeli state is one Israel itself seeks to erase, as it strives to deflect all criticism of its policies, blaming it on anti-Jewish hatred instead. *As such, these words do not in themselves establish new grounds, but a new approach to solidarity. Yet as Egyptian judoka Islam El-Shehaby uttered them last week in Brazil, they signified a new milestone: the sports boycott had arrived at the 2016 Olympic Games."


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> *A new milestone: BDS at the Olympics A new milestone: BDS at the Olympics
> *
> "“I have no problem with Jewish people or any other religion or different beliefs. But for personal reasons, you can’t ask me to shake the hand of anyone from this state, especially in front of the whole world.” These words, spoken by an individual who has just engaged in a gesture of support for the Palestinian people, are a standard response to the accusation of anti-Semitism which is routinely hurled at pro-justice activists.
> 
> *The necessary distinction made between the “Jewish people” and the Israeli state is one Israel itself seeks to erase, as it strives to deflect all criticism of its policies, blaming it on anti-Jewish hatred instead. *As such, these words do not in themselves establish new grounds, but a new approach to solidarity. Yet as Egyptian judoka Islam El-Shehaby uttered them last week in Brazil, they signified a new milestone: the sports boycott had arrived at the 2016 Olympic Games."



Well, you need to keep in mind that the sore loser Egyptian was just another sorry excuse for an athlete. He needed to make a statement of his Islam'esness rather than be dismissed by a loss to The Zionists ™ and have to go home and face the more excitable of the islamo-retrogrades. 

Egyptian judo Olympian causes outrage after refusing to shake hands with Israeli rival

Egyptian judo fighter Islam El Shehaby was loudly booed at the Riode Janeiro Olympics after his first-round loss to Israel's fifth-ranked Or Sasson, when El Shehaby refused to shake Sasson's hand, in a major breach of judo etiquette.

Sasson defeated El Shehaby with two throws for an automatic victory, with about a minute and a half remaining in the bout. Afterwards, El Shehaby lay flat on his back for a moment before standing to take his place before Sasson, in front of the referee.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> *A new milestone: BDS at the Olympics A new milestone: BDS at the Olympics
> *
> "“I have no problem with Jewish people or any other religion or different beliefs. But for personal reasons, you can’t ask me to shake the hand of anyone from this state, especially in front of the whole world.” These words, spoken by an individual who has just engaged in a gesture of support for the Palestinian people, are a standard response to the accusation of anti-Semitism which is routinely hurled at pro-justice activists.
> 
> *The necessary distinction made between the “Jewish people” and the Israeli state is one Israel itself seeks to erase, as it strives to deflect all criticism of its policies, blaming it on anti-Jewish hatred instead. *As such, these words do not in themselves establish new grounds, but a new approach to solidarity. Yet as Egyptian judoka Islam El-Shehaby uttered them last week in Brazil, they signified a new milestone: the sports boycott had arrived at the 2016 Olympic Games."







FOR WHICH THE WHOLE TEAM SHOULD HAVE BEEN DISQUALIFIED AND SENT HOME IN DISGRACE FOR BRINGING THE OLYMPICS INTO DISREPUTE.

This was not BDS it was just islamonazi propaganda, like your post bringing it to the board.


  I wonder what your actions would have been if the Israeli team refused to shake hands with any muslim ? And cited the same reasons


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Nada Elia - Israeli Apartheid Week 2010, Toronto*

**


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Nada Elia - Israeli Apartheid Week 2010, Toronto*
> 
> **








 HERE WE GO AGAIN WITH YOUR LIES AND LIBELS THAT YOU REFUSE TO SUBSTANTIATE. IS ALL YOU HAVE ISLAMONAZI LIES AND PROPAGANDA BASED ON ALTERED LEGAL DOCUMENTS. SHOW ONE EXAMPLE OF APARTHEID IN ISRAEL THAT IS NOT PRACTISED IN THE USA


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> ... when El Shehaby refused to shake Sasson's hand, in a major breach of judo etiquette.



As a martial artist, I am appalled by this lack of honour and respect for one's opponent.  That's the kind of behaviour that would see one stripped of their black belt in my school.  

It is also a breach of Olympic etiquette.  The whole point of the Olympics is to set aside politics for a few days and compete in the spirit of peace and friendliness.  If an individual athlete, or a team (I'm talking to you Lebanon) is not able to do this, then they have no business competing and should be disqualified.  

That said, is anyone aware of any other countries whose athletes were disrespected?  Or was it only Israel?  Because, as far as my knowledge goes, it was only Israel, and that alone is enough to suspect antisemitism.  Of all the conflicts going on in the world today, why is only Israel singled out for this kind of treatment?  

Or perhaps, better to ask, why is it only Muslim-majority countries who exhibit this kind of behaviour towards their fellow athletes?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... when El Shehaby refused to shake Sasson's hand, in a major breach of judo etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a martial artist, I am appalled by this lack of honour and respect for one's opponent.  That's the kind of behaviour that would see one stripped of their black belt in my school.
> 
> It is also a breach of Olympic etiquette.  *The whole point of the Olympics is to set aside politics for a few days and compete in the spirit of peace and friendliness.*  If an individual athlete, or a team (I'm talking to you Lebanon) is not able to do this, then they have no business competing and should be disqualified.
> 
> That said, is anyone aware of any other countries whose athletes were disrespected?  Or was it only Israel?  Because, as far as my knowledge goes, it was only Israel, and that alone is enough to suspect antisemitism.  Of all the conflicts going on in the world today, why is only Israel singled out for this kind of treatment?
> 
> Or perhaps, better to ask, why is it only Muslim-majority countries who exhibit this kind of behaviour towards their fellow athletes?
Click to expand...


Absolutely - that kind of behavior has NO place in the OIympics - I'm glad they were shamed and sent home.   I think they should have been disqualified.  This has been the weirdest Olympics for misbehavior and bad sportsmanship.


----------



## Phoenall

Shusha said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... when El Shehaby refused to shake Sasson's hand, in a major breach of judo etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a martial artist, I am appalled by this lack of honour and respect for one's opponent.  That's the kind of behaviour that would see one stripped of their black belt in my school.
> 
> It is also a breach of Olympic etiquette.  The whole point of the Olympics is to set aside politics for a few days and compete in the spirit of peace and friendliness.  If an individual athlete, or a team (I'm talking to you Lebanon) is not able to do this, then they have no business competing and should be disqualified.
> 
> That said, is anyone aware of any other countries whose athletes were disrespected?  Or was it only Israel?  Because, as far as my knowledge goes, it was only Israel, and that alone is enough to suspect antisemitism.  Of all the conflicts going on in the world today, why is only Israel singled out for this kind of treatment?
> 
> Or perhaps, better to ask, why is it only Muslim-majority countries who exhibit this kind of behaviour towards their fellow athletes?
Click to expand...






 There was a little bit of a disagreement between the USA and Russian competitors, but not as open or as blatant as this. The whole team should have been sent back home and told they were no longer members of any international sporting authority


----------



## Shusha

What happens when institutionalized antisemitism is brought into sports?


----------



## RoccoR

Shusha,  et al,

There is no time that we can forecast in the immediate when the effects of generationally passed-on racism will be a thing of the past.  certainly, not in my lifetime; not in the lifetime of my children.

I can remember when the UN voted on the Elimination of all Racism [General Assembly Resolution 3379(XXX)](1975).  I was back from Vietnam and in college. There were a group of us vets sitting behind the Common having a beer and chuckling about the outcome 72 FOR to 35 AGAINST (with 32 abstentions).



Shusha said:


> What happens when institutionalized antisemitism is brought into sports?


*(COMMENT)*

I think that Egypt has made some remarkable  improvements in the last 2 decades.  I'm not so sure that we should make much of this one particular incident with the *Olympics: Was Egyptian Judoka punished for refusing to shake Israeli's hand? *Eventually things will change.  I got the impression from the video that the Iranian "athlete" wanted to hit the mate like a true Olympian; but the coach intervened _(maybe even an IRGC Political Officer)_.

While both events still indicate there is a problem, I think  the is hope for one in the near future, while the Tehran Mafia (Office of the Supreme Leader and Grand Ayatollah) is not interested in the Religion of Peace.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*BDS is a war Israel can't win*

The endless failed international "peace" efforts, the vicissitudes of negotiations, and periodic spasms of violence have become like the weather - always there.

This is precisely why the BDS movement has come to figure so prominently in Palestinian hopes - it side-steps the moribund "peace process" and banks on people-power as leverage against state and institutional power, applied against a responsive economy, such as Israel's.

In the view of Palestinians, the state of Israel has never possessed legitimacy, not by international standards, as it was founded on expulsion, land-theft and military occupation. The BDS movement approaches this abstract issue by offering practicable action for citizens in the West, while the official international community dithers away the decades, leaving Palestinians worse off than ever before.

BDS is a war Israel can't win


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

BSD is not going to assist the Arab-Palestinian People to acquire the improved quality of life for their refugee population.  And it is certainly not going to improve the perception of the Palestinians or other Arab people in term of being more productive and less a burden.


P F Tinmore said:


> *BDS is a war Israel can't win*
> 
> The endless failed international "peace" efforts, the vicissitudes of negotiations, and periodic spasms of violence have become like the weather - always there.
> 
> This is precisely why the BDS movement has come to figure so prominently in Palestinian hopes - it side-steps the moribund "peace process" and banks on people-power as leverage against state and institutional power, applied against a responsive economy, such as Israel's.
> 
> In the view of Palestinians, the state of Israel has never possessed legitimacy, not by international standards, as it was founded on expulsion, land-theft and military occupation. The BDS movement approaches this abstract issue by offering practicable action for citizens in the West, while the official international community dithers away the decades, leaving Palestinians worse off than ever before.
> 
> BDS is a war Israel can't win


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab-Palestinian, as having a generally accepted confrontational approach to improving peace and stability, maybe do see the BDS Movement as some sort of "war."  I don't think that the Israelis  see it quiet the same way.  While it is a less violent approach, it is still a movement conceived to acquire political outcomes they could not otherwise achieve through diplomatic means.

The more the Arab-Palestinian focus on measures that do not consist of negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlements, or other peaceful means of their choice, the less likely they are going to be recognized as a stabilizing contribution to Regional Security.

Remember, while the Arab Palestinians fall in terms of human development, Israel exceeds every state in the Arab League.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *BDS is a war Israel can't win*
> 
> The endless failed international "peace" efforts, the vicissitudes of negotiations, and periodic spasms of violence have become like the weather - always there.
> 
> This is precisely why the BDS movement has come to figure so prominently in Palestinian hopes - it side-steps the moribund "peace process" and banks on people-power as leverage against state and institutional power, applied against a responsive economy, such as Israel's.
> 
> In the view of Palestinians, the state of Israel has never possessed legitimacy, not by international standards, as it was founded on expulsion, land-theft and military occupation. The BDS movement approaches this abstract issue by offering practicable action for citizens in the West, while the official international community dithers away the decades, leaving Palestinians worse off than ever before.
> 
> BDS is a war Israel can't win










 According to one of the islamonazi pallywood productions media companies. If it was that good the arab muslims calling themselves palestinians would not have banned it.

 As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.


----------



## RoccoR

Phoenall,  et al,

I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.



Phoenall said:


> As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.


*(COMMENT)*

The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.

The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
[lndent]
80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-    
30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-    
80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-    
Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012    
20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015    
40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-    
Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
[/indent]




 ​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:



 ​
In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.

*IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.

There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.

No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.

Most Respectfully,
R.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
Click to expand...

Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians. 

For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.

Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians.
> 
> For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.
> 
> Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.
Click to expand...


Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the 
_New Pal'istanians™

*STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*

STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror

“We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.

Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion.
_


----------



## Phoenall

RoccoR said:


> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
Click to expand...








 Simple answer if they are so much as suspected of being biased then they lose their job and go back home. Or better still disband the UN and reform it as a western powers organisation to defend western interests and nations. Put up the sign on the door muslims not wanted.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians.
> 
> For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.
> 
> Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.
Click to expand...









 What good is a college degree if it is not recognised outside of the college that issued it. As for the historical documents we have seen the ones you push full of altered treaties, heresay and outright lies. Then you cry like a baby when they are destroyed and proven false claiming that it is all zionist lies and name calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians.
> 
> For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.
> 
> Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
Click to expand...

Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians.
> 
> For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.
> 
> Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
Click to expand...


Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians.
> 
> For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.
> 
> Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.
Click to expand...

Of course that does not explain all of the Palestine supporters who are Christians.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians.
> 
> For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.
> 
> Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that does not explain all of the Palestine supporters who are Christians.
Click to expand...

Of course, as a tiny minority among Arab-Moslem terrorists, the few remaining Christians not kowtowing to the Islamist politburo party line can suffer a lot of negative consequences. 

Your _New Pal'istanians™_ are as afflicted with the Death Cult syndrome of Islamism as the "old Pal'istanians".


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
Click to expand...

Interesting Rocco,but how you missed the US as not being corrupt baffles me somewhat,maybe you should do the analysis of who Corrupts America most.....you will find it is Zionists and Israel of course.

I note Australia and New Zealand+Skandia and Canada are head and shoulders above the rest..........moreover how you make Chile clean,methinks it is an oversight...steve but excellent post all the same Rocco


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians.
> 
> For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.
> 
> Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that does not explain all of the Palestine supporters who are Christians.
Click to expand...








 And how many are those in reality, after all the arab muslims have wiped out 90% of the Christian population in their lands since 2007.  Must be all of a dozen Christian extremists left supporting the arab muslim claims


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to endorse the extension of authority for either the _International Court of Justice (ICJ)_, the _International Criminal Court (ICC)_ or the new idea of the _International Anti-Corruption Court (IACC)._  Nor would I be comfortable with granting the International Community a handle on the reigns of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being legitimate INTERNATIONAL LAWS of 1922, 1923 and 1924 make Israel legitimate while making the arab muslims claims all illegal and founded on LIES, land theft and militaristic occupation and violence. Time for the ICC/ICJ to pass judgement and then tell the UN to muster the troops ready to invade and remove the arab muslims from Jewish lands.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The International Community contributes the robed resources to make decision in the court system.  But these judges, lawyers, and magistrates are onlt as good as the system in which they were created and trained.  The integrity of these systems are only as good as the sum of its parts.
> 
> The ICJ Members appointed since the turn of the century came from:
> [lndent]
> 80-89% Clean  •  Ronny Abraham France 2005-Present  and President of the Court since 2015-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Awn Shawkat Al-Khasawneh Jordan 2000-2011
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Mohamed Bennouna Morocco 2006-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Dalveer Bhandari India 2012-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Thomas Buergenthal United States of America 2000-2010
> 40-59% Marginal  •  Antônio Augusto Cançado Trindade Brazil 2009-
> Very Clean  •  J ames Richard Crawford Australia 2015-
> 80-89% Clean  •  Joan E. Donoghue United States of America 2010-
> 40-49% Corrupt  •  Giorgio Gaja Italy 2012-
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Kirill Gevorgian Russian Federation 2015-
> Very Clean  •  Christopher Greenwood United Kingdom 2009-
> Very Clean  •  Kenneth Keith New Zealand 2006-2015
> Very Clean  •  Hisashi Owada Japan 2003-
> 40-59% Clean  •  Patrick Lipton Robinson Jamaica 2015-
> 30-39% Corrupt  •  Julia Sebutinde Uganda 2012-
> 50-59% Marginal •  Shi Jiuyong China 1994-2010 2003-2006 2000-2003
> Clean to Very Clean  •  Bruno Simma Federal Republic of Germany 2003-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt   •  Leonid Skotnikov Russian Federation 2006-2015
> 40-59% Clean  •  Peter Tomka Slovakia 2003- 2012-2015 2009-2012
> 20-39% Corrupt  •  Vladlen Stepanovich Vereshchetin Russian Federation 1995-2006
> 50-59% Marginal •  Xue Hanqin China 2010-
> Very Corrupt  •  Abdulqawi Ahmed Yusuf Somalia 2009-
> [/indent]
> 
> View attachment 87786​There is about the same distribution in the current membership on the bench in the ICC:
> 
> View attachment 87791​
> In such a system, both the unsavory elements within the transnational corporations, influential criminal enterprises, and unscrupulous political powers can exert pressures on the court.
> 
> *IF* there was a reasonable expectation of honesty and integrity, some possibility of a fair hearing --- *THEN*, it might be that there would be some hope for the ICJ, the ICC, and the successful creation of the IACC.  But as has been demonstrated in the past, and as it stands now, the International Community allowed the four principle members of the Arab League to participate in an act of open aggression against the Newly Declared State of Israel, formed under the (UN Recommendation) "Steps Preparatory to Independence" without even one penalty assessed.  In 1967, the UN again withdrew the United Nations Emergency Force that separated Egyptian Forces from Israeli Forces, allowing Egypt to amass more than 100,000 troop, 900 tanks and a like number of Artillery pieces in a direct face-off for a direct engagement.  And against, the UN assessed no penalty against the same four principle Arab League nations.  And the, once again, the UN sided with the Arab League in condoning the sneak attack in 1973, which ended in the entire Egyptian 3rd Army being surrounded.  And then the UN and Allied Powers intervened to save the Egyptian Army from destruction.
> 
> There is no question that just as Germany used new legislation was created to oppress the Jewish People under what appeared to be the color of law, so it is the case today, stretching back to the time Israel was created, that elements within the International Community have allowed for more than half a century using the UN to challenge the existence of the Jewish State.
> 
> No, I don't think you want to extend the influence of the International Community to further damage the existence of the Jewish State and the culture of the Jewish people attempting to survive the Jihadism, terrorism, and insurgencies that the UN has allowed to flourish in a radicalized Islamic region --- and the religion of peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting Rocco,but how you missed the US as not being corrupt baffles me somewhat,maybe you should do the analysis of who Corrupts America most.....you will find it is Zionists and Israel of course.
> 
> I note Australia and New Zealand+Skandia and Canada are head and shoulders above the rest..........moreover how you make Chile clean,methinks it is an oversight...steve but excellent post all the same Rocco
Click to expand...









 Stop being a complete moron and start looking at the facts. It is islam and the muslims that are the most corrupt people on this planet


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians.
> 
> For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.
> 
> Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that does not explain all of the Palestine supporters who are Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, as a tiny minority among Arab-Moslem terrorists, the few remaining Christians not kowtowing to the Islamist politburo party line can suffer a lot of negative consequences.
> 
> Your _New Pal'istanians™_ are as afflicted with the Death Cult syndrome of Islamism as the "old Pal'istanians".
Click to expand...

YAWN


----------



## ForeverYoung436

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that does not explain all of the Palestine supporters who are Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, as a tiny minority among Arab-Moslem terrorists, the few remaining Christians not kowtowing to the Islamist politburo party line can suffer a lot of negative consequences.
> 
> Your _New Pal'istanians™_ are as afflicted with the Death Cult syndrome of Islamism as the "old Pal'istanians".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAWN
Click to expand...


Great counter-argument!  Can we get your research, footnotes and links to support that statement?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

I'm not at all sure that religion was truly ever a grave issue or concern between the parties of the contemporary Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.  The establishment of a Jewish National Home (JNH) was an objective a century ago when the Balfour Agreement.; followed closely by the Faisal–Weizmann Agreement.  Their was a clear understanding then, that both the Arabs and Jewish peoples --- "mindful of the racial kinship and ancient bonds existing between the Arabs and the Jewish people, and realizing that the surest means of working out the consummation of their natural aspirations is through the closest possible collaboration in the development of the Arab State and Palestine,"  (*Agreement Between Emir Feisal and Dr. Weizmann)*.



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians.
> 
> For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.
> 
> Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that does not explain all of the Palestine supporters who are Christians.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I thought the distribution of the religious groups was interest.

•  Israeli Factbook

Religions:
Jewish 75%, Muslim 17.5%, Christian 2%, Druze 1.6%, other 3.9% (2013 est.)​•  West Bank Factbook:

Religions:
Muslim 80-85% (predominantly Sunni), Jewish 12-14%, Christian 1-2.5% (mainly Greek Orthodox), other, unaffiliated, unspecified <1%​
Israel's population concentration of Jewish people (75%) is nearly the same as the West Bank Muslim content (80-85%); with the inverse of Muslim 17.5% in Israel and a Jewish content of 12-14% in the West Bank.   Similarly, the Christian content in Israel (2%) is so not different from that in the West Bank (1-2.5%).

The cause of the continued dispute in the on-going Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is about power and influence.  The religious and ethnic divides are merely justifications for the continuation; with Terrorism, Jihadism, Islamic Radicalism, non-secular insurgents, and other asymmetric resources used as an accelerant.  The more effective the accelerant the more dramatic the propaganda in the media becomes, the more encouraging -- which in turn furthers fuels the violence that comes forth.

The worse the economic conditions are in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, the more flammable the population becomes.  The more the Palestinian Leadership concentrate on the furtherance of a hostile engagement, the more likely poverty will increase and development will decline.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not at all sure that religion was truly ever a grave issue or concern between the parties of the contemporary Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.  The establishment of a Jewish National Home (JNH) was an objective a century ago when the Balfour Agreement.; followed closely by the Faisal–Weizmann Agreement.  Their was a clear understanding then, that both the Arabs and Jewish peoples --- "mindful of the racial kinship and ancient bonds existing between the Arabs and the Jewish people, and realizing that the surest means of working out the consummation of their natural aspirations is through the closest possible collaboration in the development of the Arab State and Palestine,"  (*Agreement Between Emir Feisal and Dr. Weizmann)*.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the law has more to do with politics than legalities. And that is what must be changed to get any justice for the Palestinians.
> 
> For the first fifty years of its life Israel's narrative was virtually the only one out there. Israel was a beacon of light in the midst of savages. Most people believed that crap because there was nothing else to be heard.
> 
> Enter the new Palestinians armed with college degrees and local languages. They bring historical documents and facts on the ground to the table. Israel has nothing to counter this besides lies, oppression, and name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that does not explain all of the Palestine supporters who are Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I thought the distribution of the religious groups was interest.
> •  Israeli Factbook
> 
> Religions:
> Jewish 75%, Muslim 17.5%, Christian 2%, Druze 1.6%, other 3.9% (2013 est.)​•  West Bank Factbook:
> 
> Religions:
> Muslim 80-85% (predominantly Sunni), Jewish 12-14%, Christian 1-2.5% (mainly Greek Orthodox), other, unaffiliated, unspecified <1%​
> Israel's population concentration of Jewish people (75%) is nearly the same as the West Bank Muslim content (80-85%); with the inverse of Muslim 17.5% in Israel and a Jewish content of 12-14% in the West Bank.   Similarly, the Christian content in Israel (2%) is so not different from that in the West Bank (1-2.5%).
> 
> The cause of the continued dispute in the on-going Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is about power and influence.  The religious and ethnic divides are merely justifications for the continuation; with Terrorism, Jihadism, Islamic Radicalism, non-secular insurgents, and other asymmetric resources used as an accelerant.  The more effective the accelerant the more dramatic the propaganda in the media becomes, the more encouraging -- which in turn furthers fuels the violence that comes forth.
> 
> The worse the economic conditions are in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, the more flammable the population becomes.  The more the Palestinian Leadership concentrate on the furtherance of a hostile engagement, the more likely poverty will increase and development will decline.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The cause of the continued dispute in the on-going Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is about power and influence.​
No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not at all sure that religion was truly ever a grave issue or concern between the parties of the contemporary Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.  The establishment of a Jewish National Home (JNH) was an objective a century ago when the Balfour Agreement.; followed closely by the Faisal–Weizmann Agreement.  Their was a clear understanding then, that both the Arabs and Jewish peoples --- "mindful of the racial kinship and ancient bonds existing between the Arabs and the Jewish people, and realizing that the surest means of working out the consummation of their natural aspirations is through the closest possible collaboration in the development of the Arab State and Palestine,"  (*Agreement Between Emir Feisal and Dr. Weizmann)*.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that does not explain all of the Palestine supporters who are Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I thought the distribution of the religious groups was interest.
> •  Israeli Factbook
> 
> Religions:
> Jewish 75%, Muslim 17.5%, Christian 2%, Druze 1.6%, other 3.9% (2013 est.)​•  West Bank Factbook:
> 
> Religions:
> Muslim 80-85% (predominantly Sunni), Jewish 12-14%, Christian 1-2.5% (mainly Greek Orthodox), other, unaffiliated, unspecified <1%​
> Israel's population concentration of Jewish people (75%) is nearly the same as the West Bank Muslim content (80-85%); with the inverse of Muslim 17.5% in Israel and a Jewish content of 12-14% in the West Bank.   Similarly, the Christian content in Israel (2%) is so not different from that in the West Bank (1-2.5%).
> 
> The cause of the continued dispute in the on-going Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is about power and influence.  The religious and ethnic divides are merely justifications for the continuation; with Terrorism, Jihadism, Islamic Radicalism, non-secular insurgents, and other asymmetric resources used as an accelerant.  The more effective the accelerant the more dramatic the propaganda in the media becomes, the more encouraging -- which in turn furthers fuels the violence that comes forth.
> 
> The worse the economic conditions are in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, the more flammable the population becomes.  The more the Palestinian Leadership concentrate on the furtherance of a hostile engagement, the more likely poverty will increase and development will decline.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cause of the continued dispute in the on-going Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is about power and influence.​
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
Click to expand...






 What nation sent the colonisers to palestine then, Saudi, Egypt, Syria or Yemen to start the violence and implemebt and maintain the command in the koran to KILL THE JEWS and RULE THE WORLD.


It wasnt any Jewish nation as not existed at that time did they, and even today only one Jewish nation exists.


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not at all sure that religion was truly ever a grave issue or concern between the parties of the contemporary Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.  The establishment of a Jewish National Home (JNH) was an objective a century ago when the Balfour Agreement.; followed closely by the Faisal–Weizmann Agreement.  Their was a clear understanding then, that both the Arabs and Jewish peoples --- "mindful of the racial kinship and ancient bonds existing between the Arabs and the Jewish people, and realizing that the surest means of working out the consummation of their natural aspirations is through the closest possible collaboration in the development of the Arab State and Palestine,"  (*Agreement Between Emir Feisal and Dr. Weizmann)*.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that does not explain all of the Palestine supporters who are Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I thought the distribution of the religious groups was interest.
> •  Israeli Factbook
> 
> Religions:
> Jewish 75%, Muslim 17.5%, Christian 2%, Druze 1.6%, other 3.9% (2013 est.)​•  West Bank Factbook:
> 
> Religions:
> Muslim 80-85% (predominantly Sunni), Jewish 12-14%, Christian 1-2.5% (mainly Greek Orthodox), other, unaffiliated, unspecified <1%​
> Israel's population concentration of Jewish people (75%) is nearly the same as the West Bank Muslim content (80-85%); with the inverse of Muslim 17.5% in Israel and a Jewish content of 12-14% in the West Bank.   Similarly, the Christian content in Israel (2%) is so not different from that in the West Bank (1-2.5%).
> 
> The cause of the continued dispute in the on-going Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is about power and influence.  The religious and ethnic divides are merely justifications for the continuation; with Terrorism, Jihadism, Islamic Radicalism, non-secular insurgents, and other asymmetric resources used as an accelerant.  The more effective the accelerant the more dramatic the propaganda in the media becomes, the more encouraging -- which in turn furthers fuels the violence that comes forth.
> 
> The worse the economic conditions are in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, the more flammable the population becomes.  The more the Palestinian Leadership concentrate on the furtherance of a hostile engagement, the more likely poverty will increase and development will decline.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cause of the continued dispute in the on-going Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is about power and influence.​
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What nation sent the colonisers to palestine then, Saudi, Egypt, Syria or Yemen to start the violence and implemebt and maintain the command in the koran to KILL THE JEWS and RULE THE WORLD.
> 
> 
> It wasnt any Jewish nation as not existed at that time did they, and even today only one Jewish nation exists.
Click to expand...

I suggest we BOYCOTT this errant ZIONIST TERRORIST Poster,Tinnie he just isn't worth the bother......steve


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I'm not at all sure that religion was truly ever a grave issue or concern between the parties of the contemporary Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.  The establishment of a Jewish National Home (JNH) was an objective a century ago when the Balfour Agreement.; followed closely by the Faisal–Weizmann Agreement.  Their was a clear understanding then, that both the Arabs and Jewish peoples --- "mindful of the racial kinship and ancient bonds existing between the Arabs and the Jewish people, and realizing that the surest means of working out the consummation of their natural aspirations is through the closest possible collaboration in the development of the Arab State and Palestine,"  (*Agreement Between Emir Feisal and Dr. Weizmann)*.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, such silliness speaks to your ignorance regarding the
> _New Pal'istanians™
> 
> *STUDY: Poverty doesn’t drive terrorism*
> 
> STUDY: Poverty doesn't drive terrorism - The American Mirror
> 
> “We looked both at the micro level, the individual, and at the macro level, the state of the nation from which the terrorist originates. In both cases, we find the opposite to be true. People do not go into terrorism because of poverty,” said Prof. Claude Berrebi, a public policy scholar at Hebrew University of Jerusalem, whose 2007 policy paper— “Peace Economics, Peace Science and Public Policy”—presents a statistical analysis of the determinants of participation in terrorist activities by members of the Hamas and Islamic Jihad organizations between the late 1980s and May 2002.
> 
> Berrebi found that among the 285 Palestinian terrorists analyzed in his study, 16 percent—compared to 31 percent of Palestinians in general—were characterized as “poor.” Second, among the 208 terrorists for whom Berrebi had access to information about their education, 96 percent (200) had at least a high school education and 65 percent (135) had some kind of higher education, compared to 51 percent and 15 percent, respectively, of members of the general Palestinian population with the same age, sex, and religion._
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. The American revolutionaries were not poor and uneducated either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. They were fighting to throw off the shackles of religious oppression, as opposed to the Arab-Moslem terrorists who seek to impose a politico-religious ideology that is oppressive and fascist at its core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that does not explain all of the Palestine supporters who are Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I thought the distribution of the religious groups was interest.
> •  Israeli Factbook
> 
> Religions:
> Jewish 75%, Muslim 17.5%, Christian 2%, Druze 1.6%, other 3.9% (2013 est.)​•  West Bank Factbook:
> 
> Religions:
> Muslim 80-85% (predominantly Sunni), Jewish 12-14%, Christian 1-2.5% (mainly Greek Orthodox), other, unaffiliated, unspecified <1%​
> Israel's population concentration of Jewish people (75%) is nearly the same as the West Bank Muslim content (80-85%); with the inverse of Muslim 17.5% in Israel and a Jewish content of 12-14% in the West Bank.   Similarly, the Christian content in Israel (2%) is so not different from that in the West Bank (1-2.5%).
> 
> The cause of the continued dispute in the on-going Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is about power and influence.  The religious and ethnic divides are merely justifications for the continuation; with Terrorism, Jihadism, Islamic Radicalism, non-secular insurgents, and other asymmetric resources used as an accelerant.  The more effective the accelerant the more dramatic the propaganda in the media becomes, the more encouraging -- which in turn furthers fuels the violence that comes forth.
> 
> The worse the economic conditions are in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, the more flammable the population becomes.  The more the Palestinian Leadership concentrate on the furtherance of a hostile engagement, the more likely poverty will increase and development will decline.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cause of the continued dispute in the on-going Israeli-Palestinian Conflict is about power and influence.​
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
Click to expand...

Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history. That history is one of war, rapine and conquest to spread the fascist ideology invented by Mo' (swish). The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.


----------



## SAYIT

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
Click to expand...


Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):

*"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*

Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.

*"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
*
A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
*
"The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
*
Self explanatory.
*
"The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
*
A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
*
"The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
*
Self explanatory.
*
"The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
*
Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
*
"Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
*
Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
*
"There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
*
Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
*
"It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*

Call for religious war.


----------



## Phoenall

SAYIT said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
Click to expand...









 BUT but but the Jews are stealing the muslims air when they breathe and very soon there wont be any left for the muslims to breathe and the world will come to end when the muslims die out


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
Click to expand...

Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
Click to expand...

B.S.  There is no occupation. There is no Palestine.


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
Click to expand...


Who are you to decide who gives what to who?


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B.S.  There is no occupation. There is no Palestine.
Click to expand...

Hoss,I can only say this once to you regarding this matter......Thank GOD at least I HAVE A BRAIN....steve


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B.S.  There is no occupation. There is no Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoss,I can only say this once to you regarding this matter......Thank GOD at least I HAVE A BRAIN....steve
Click to expand...


One of those fossilised ones, archaeologists dig up?


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to decide who gives what to who?
Click to expand...

Because I have HUMANITY AND AM HUMAN,WITH A BRAIN.........Why do you wish for me to do? an EYE FOR AN EYE and have the Palestinians DO TO THE JEWS,WHAT THE ZIONIST SHIT DID TO THE PALESTINIANS.........MUTILATE THEM,MURDER THEM,SLAUGHER THEM,MAIM THEM,DEPORT THEM,BRUTALIZE THEM,STIGMATIZE THEM,HAAAAAATTTEE THEM,STEAL PALESTINE AND GENERALLY TREAT THEM LIKE SWINE..

Well No,anyhow the Palestinians,are more Cultured,Educated and more Pragmatic.etc,.    Israels Barbarity is Recognised Worldwide

YOU question me......Leave me alone,I am done with Rabid Zionists like you.....You all are Nothing


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B.S.  There is no occupation. There is no Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoss,I can only say this once to you regarding this matter......Thank GOD at least I HAVE A BRAIN....steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of those fossilised ones, archaeologists dig up?
Click to expand...

Ho,Ho,Ho................in two words....FCUK OFF........


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B.S.  There is no occupation. There is no Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoss,I can only say this once to you regarding this matter......Thank GOD at least I HAVE A BRAIN....steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of those fossilised ones, archaeologists dig up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho,Ho,Ho................in two words....FCUK OFF........
Click to expand...



Are you upset about something?


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
Click to expand...









 The palestinians being the Jews of course, who had that title bestowed on them by the Roman empire back in 70 C.E. The arab muslims stole it in the 1960's on the command of their Soviet commanders, just like they have stolen everything else.

 ARE YOU A BELIEVER IN INTERNATIONAL LAWS BEING FOLLOWED BY ALL PEOPLE ? BECAUSE IF YOU ARE THEN YOU WOULD KNOW THAT THE OCCUPIERS ARE THE ARAB MUSLIMS


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B.S.  There is no occupation. There is no Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoss,I can only say this once to you regarding this matter......Thank GOD at least I HAVE A BRAIN....steve
Click to expand...






A pity you dont know how to use it then, isnt it


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to decide who gives what to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I have HUMANITY AND AM HUMAN,WITH A BRAIN.........Why do you wish for me to do? an EYE FOR AN EYE and have the Palestinians DO TO THE JEWS,WHAT THE ZIONIST SHIT DID TO THE PALESTINIANS.........MUTILATE THEM,MURDER THEM,SLAUGHER THEM,MAIM THEM,DEPORT THEM,BRUTALIZE THEM,STIGMATIZE THEM,HAAAAAATTTEE THEM,STEAL PALESTINE AND GENERALLY TREAT THEM LIKE SWINE..
> 
> Well No,anyhow the Palestinians,are more Cultured,Educated and more Pragmatic.etc,.    Israels Barbarity is Recognised Worldwide
> 
> YOU question me......Leave me alone,I am done with Rabid Zionists like you.....You all are Nothing
Click to expand...








 You have no humanity as you are an islamonazi POS propagandist.
 You have just described what you and your fellow islamionazi scum have been doing to the Jews for the last 2000 years.
 They have no culture and their education is comical which is why no other nation recognises them and their degree's
 WHAT BARBARITY AS ISRAEL IS RECOGNISED AS THE LEAST BARBARIC NATION IN THE M.E.

YOU ARE THE NOTHING AND DONT FORGET IT, NOW STOP DEFLECTING BECAUSE YOUR ARGUMENTS ARE ALL BEING DESTROYED BY THE TRUTH.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
> 
> 
> 
> B.S.  There is no occupation. There is no Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoss,I can only say this once to you regarding this matter......Thank GOD at least I HAVE A BRAIN....steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of those fossilised ones, archaeologists dig up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho,Ho,Ho................in two words....FCUK OFF........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you upset about something?
Click to expand...






 Yes the truth as it hurts him to see it in all its glory


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave...



As you seem to have missed it, I was quoting the Hamas Charter ... not some raging adolescent idiot. You obviously have nothing with which to counter the truth about the venomous nature of Hamas, its members, and its charter.



theliq said:


> Hoss,I can only say this once to you regarding this matter......Thank GOD at least I HAVE A BRAIN....steve



I would appreciate notification if and when you decide to engage it.



theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to decide who gives what to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I have HUMANITY AND AM HUMAN,WITH A BRAIN.........Why do you wish for me to do? an EYE FOR AN EYE and have the Palestinians DO TO THE JEWS,WHAT THE ZIONIST SHIT DID TO THE PALESTINIANS.........MUTILATE THEM,MURDER THEM,SLAUGHER THEM,MAIM THEM,DEPORT THEM,BRUTALIZE THEM,STIGMATIZE THEM,HAAAAAATTTEE THEM,STEAL PALESTINE AND GENERALLY TREAT THEM LIKE SWINE...
Click to expand...


Presuming you believe you engaged your "BRAIN" before posting that angry, semiliterate screed I can only conclude that you have no idea what it is to do so. I've seen more thoughtful. more intelligent and more coherent writing from a typical 3rd grade kid with ADHD.

You are the poster child - and I do mean child - for the ignorant and insipid, I-hate-Israel choir.
Sieg Heil, Bubba.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The palestinians being the Jews of course, who had that title bestowed on them by the Roman empire back in 70 C.E. The arab muslims stole it in the 1960's on the command of their Soviet commanders, just like they have stolen everything else.
> 
> ARE YOU A BELIEVER IN INTERNATIONAL LAWS BEING FOLLOWED BY ALL PEOPLE ? BECAUSE IF YOU ARE THEN YOU WOULD KNOW THAT THE OCCUPIERS ARE THE ARAB MUSLIMS
Click to expand...

You keep saying that without offering any proof.


----------



## Kondor3

P F Tinmore said:


> ..You keep saying that without offering any proof.


They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..You keep saying that without offering any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
Click to expand...

It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..You keep saying that without offering any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
Click to expand...

Yet, that is precisely the intent of your Islamic terrorist heroes as it applies to Israel. Have you forgotten that your heroes even have a written Charter delineating that intent?


----------



## Kondor3

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..You keep saying that without offering any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
Click to expand...

If that is true, then you do not Clear TItle to the property that your own house stands on.

Please surrender your property to the Native Americans at once and depart for the country that your ancestors lived in before coming here.

Yeah... right...

It's been 68 years... how's that idea workin' out for your Hamas handlers so far?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*SFSU Concludes Protest Targeted Israeli Policies, Not Jewish Student *

An independent investigation finds widely publicized allegations against Palestinian student group to be unfounded

This case repeats an all too familiar pattern: Israel advocacy organizations broadcast allegations that student protests for Palestinian rights are threatening and anti-Semitic; in response, lengthy university investigations consistently find such charges to be unsubstantiated. 

Just last week UC Irvine dismissed similar allegations against protesters from Students for Justice in Palestine after a thorough investigation could not substantiate them. In May 2016, Brooklyn College dismissed charges of anti-Semitism bought against student activists, finding them “not culpable,” but only after a lengthy hearing process. In 2013, the U.S. Department of Education dismissed similar allegations at UC Berkeley, UC Santa Cruz, and UC Irvine.

SFSU Concludes Protest Targeted Israeli Policies, Not Jewish Students


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *SFSU Concludes Protest Targeted Israeli Policies, Not Jewish Student *
> 
> An independent investigation finds widely publicized allegations against Palestinian student group to be unfounded
> 
> This case repeats an all too familiar pattern: Israel advocacy organizations broadcast allegations that student protests for Palestinian rights are threatening and anti-Semitic; in response, lengthy university investigations consistently find such charges to be unsubstantiated.
> 
> Just last week UC Irvine dismissed similar allegations against protesters from Students for Justice in Palestine after a thorough investigation could not substantiate them. In May 2016, Brooklyn College dismissed charges of anti-Semitism bought against student activists, finding them “not culpable,” but only after a lengthy hearing process. In 2013, the U.S. Department of Education dismissed similar allegations at UC Berkeley, UC Santa Cruz, and UC Irvine.
> 
> SFSU Concludes Protest Targeted Israeli Policies, Not Jewish Students



Interesting how the article refers to findings of an "impartial investigator" but never identifies who that is. 

Such is to be expected from Islamic terrorist front groups.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is about settler colonialism, dispossession, and all of the violence required to implement and maintain the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. The Hamas charter reiterates the framework for the settler, colonial _waqf_ project that has defined islamo-history... The Hamas charter is simply restating the elements of islamo-entitlement that have driven the _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_ ™ since the invention of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> 
> *"Our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious. It needs all sincere efforts. It is a step that inevitably should be followed by other steps. The Movement is but one squadron that should be supported by more and more squadrons from this vast Arab and Islamic world, until the enemy is vanquished and Allah's victory is realised."
> *
> A call for Holy War pitting 1.5 billion Muslims against 6 million Jews.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement [Hamas] is one of the wings of Moslem Brotherhood in Palestine."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."
> *
> A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."
> *
> Self explanatory.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day."
> *
> Justification - even requirement - for religious war.
> *
> "Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."
> *
> Peaceful coexistence with Israel is not an option.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Call for religious war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing you omitted Say IS THAT ISRAEL IS AN OCCUPATION FORCE IN PALESTINE,leave,give Palestine to the Palestinians and all will be FINE..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The palestinians being the Jews of course, who had that title bestowed on them by the Roman empire back in 70 C.E. The arab muslims stole it in the 1960's on the command of their Soviet commanders, just like they have stolen everything else.
> 
> ARE YOU A BELIEVER IN INTERNATIONAL LAWS BEING FOLLOWED BY ALL PEOPLE ? BECAUSE IF YOU ARE THEN YOU WOULD KNOW THAT THE OCCUPIERS ARE THE ARAB MUSLIMS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying that without offering any proof.
Click to expand...







 Get it right it is you that refuses point blank to produce any proof of your claims. I have given the INTERNATIONAL LAWS and INTERNATIONAL TREATIES that put in place the ownership of 22% of palestine by the Jews. The rest is history and can be found in any history book from a valid non islamic source.



 Now about the links you have been requested to provide will we see them any time soon. 

 OR WILL YOU DO YOUR PETULANT CHILD TRICK AND IGNORE THE REQUESTS


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..You keep saying that without offering any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
Click to expand...







 Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.


YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *SFSU Concludes Protest Targeted Israeli Policies, Not Jewish Student *
> 
> An independent investigation finds widely publicized allegations against Palestinian student group to be unfounded
> 
> This case repeats an all too familiar pattern: Israel advocacy organizations broadcast allegations that student protests for Palestinian rights are threatening and anti-Semitic; in response, lengthy university investigations consistently find such charges to be unsubstantiated.
> 
> Just last week UC Irvine dismissed similar allegations against protesters from Students for Justice in Palestine after a thorough investigation could not substantiate them. In May 2016, Brooklyn College dismissed charges of anti-Semitism bought against student activists, finding them “not culpable,” but only after a lengthy hearing process. In 2013, the U.S. Department of Education dismissed similar allegations at UC Berkeley, UC Santa Cruz, and UC Irvine.
> 
> SFSU Concludes Protest Targeted Israeli Policies, Not Jewish Students









 What do you expect from neo marxist and islamonazi ran institutions. Put it to a fair and unbiased outside group to decide and see the left wing students cry when they are sent down.



 By the way your source is your usual islamonazi pallywood productions media outlet that is totally biased against truth and reality


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..You keep saying that without offering any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
Click to expand...

All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.

Chapter I | United Nations

_Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,

S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967

The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.


----------



## Kondor3

P F Tinmore said:


> ...All Members shall refrain in their international relations...


Honest to God... in Websters, under "_naive_", it says "_See Tinny_"...


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

I take it that you did not read the notes by the authors of S/RES/242 (1967).



P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..You keep saying that without offering any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Chapter I | United Nations
> 
> _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,
> 
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> 
> The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Well most of the material on the pro-Palestinian side, is the same material they have reiterated for half a century.  

These pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians making complaints and allegations --- totally ignore the commentary on the matter by the authors of the *Security Council Resolution 242*.  

Remember (prior to 1967), the countries that needed a reminder were Egypt and Jordan.  Jordan had Annexed the West Bank. The Egyptians placed the Gaza Strip under a Military Governorship.  The inference on "inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" is not the exact language held in the UN Charter which says: "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:" which is just as applicable reference to the Arab League invasion of Israel.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions: 

The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I take it that you did not read the notes by the authors of S/RES/242 (1967).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..You keep saying that without offering any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Chapter I | United Nations
> 
> _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,
> 
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> 
> The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well most of the material on the pro-Palestinian side, is the same material they have reiterated for half a century.
> 
> These pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians making complaints and allegations --- totally ignore the commentary on the matter by the authors of the *Security Council Resolution 242*.
> 
> Remember (prior to 1967), the countries that needed a reminder were Egypt and Jordan.  Jordan had Annexed the West Bank. The Egyptians placed the Gaza Strip under a Military Governorship.  The inference on "inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" is not the exact language held in the UN Charter which says: "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:" which is just as applicable reference to the Arab League invasion of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

"refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:"​
Do you mean the Zionist/Israeli attack against Palestine displacing 750,000 Palestinian civilians and taking their land?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I take it that you did not read the notes by the authors of S/RES/242 (1967).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Chapter I | United Nations
> 
> _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,
> 
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> 
> The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well most of the material on the pro-Palestinian side, is the same material they have reiterated for half a century.
> 
> These pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians making complaints and allegations --- totally ignore the commentary on the matter by the authors of the *Security Council Resolution 242*.
> 
> Remember (prior to 1967), the countries that needed a reminder were Egypt and Jordan.  Jordan had Annexed the West Bank. The Egyptians placed the Gaza Strip under a Military Governorship.  The inference on "inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" is not the exact language held in the UN Charter which says: "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:" which is just as applicable reference to the Arab League invasion of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:"​
> Do you mean the Zionist/Israeli attack against Palestine displacing 750,000 Palestinian civilians and taking their land?
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..You keep saying that without offering any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Chapter I | United Nations
> 
> _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,
> 
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> 
> The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.
Click to expand...






 No the arab muslims invaded in 1947 after they denied UN Res 181 and the right of the Jews to their homeland. The Jews had followed Interntanional law when they declared the State of Isreal and the arab muslims had no legal right to attempt any form of outside influence.

As your inept use of links show there was no international laws until after 1967 that stopped the acquisition of land from another sovereign nation so making your first remark just sour grapes as palestine was not and never will be a sovereign nation. The 750,000 is a made up figure comprised of arab muslim immigrants that arrived in 1947 as members of the arab league armies, arab muslims living in gaza, arab muslims living in Jordan and arab muslims living in the west bank. The true number's expelled were no more than 50,000 who were all militia/terrorist/ arab league soldiers. The only reason the number of 750,000 is used is because that is the number of Jews who survived the death march across the deserts of the M.E. after being evicted from their lands and property by the arab muslims including the "palestinians".



 This is what happens when you ignore international laws and think you are above everyone else, and when you rely on islamonazi propaganda as your only source of information you are easily shown to be wrong


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I take it that you did not read the notes by the authors of S/RES/242 (1967).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Chapter I | United Nations
> 
> _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,
> 
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> 
> The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well most of the material on the pro-Palestinian side, is the same material they have reiterated for half a century.
> 
> These pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians making complaints and allegations --- totally ignore the commentary on the matter by the authors of the *Security Council Resolution 242*.
> 
> Remember (prior to 1967), the countries that needed a reminder were Egypt and Jordan.  Jordan had Annexed the West Bank. The Egyptians placed the Gaza Strip under a Military Governorship.  The inference on "inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" is not the exact language held in the UN Charter which says: "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:" which is just as applicable reference to the Arab League invasion of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:"​
> Do you mean the Zionist/Israeli attack against Palestine displacing 750,000 Palestinian civilians and taking their land?
Click to expand...







 No as that was 20 years prior to UN res 242. And the muslims are still stealing land through force to this day in the M.E. Dont see you complaining about that on the M.E. board.


 Once again I ask when did it become their land, have you a link providing the answer or are you going on islamonazi propaganda again as the real figure is only 50,000 mostly illegal immigrants and deserters from the arab league armies.


----------



## RoccoR

"P F Tinmore,  et al,

Well, there are a couple of issues in the evaluation here.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,"refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the Zionist/Israeli attack against Palestine displacing 750,000 Palestinian civilians and taking their land?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Even though the Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV)(1949) and the International Criminal Court (ICC)(2002) had NOT yet come into being, it is a still a matter of integrity (quality of the Jewish nation's character) to give proper consideration to the question.

The discussion of the "Displacement" and the "Right of Return," are tangential issues.  It is based on the "Displacement" that the "Right of Return is claimed.


•  Prior to May 1948, the applicability of the displacement was not attached as the displacement was not outside the territory formerly under the Mandate.  It was all one territory.  

•  The 1948 Displacement, outside the territory declared independent -  but inside the territory formerly under Mandate, the military advance, combat pursuit, and "Occupying Power may undertake total or partial evacuation of a given area if the security of the population or imperative military reasons so demand. Such evacuations may not involve the displacement of protected persons outside the bounds of the occupied territory except when for material reasons it is impossible to avoid such displacement."  And in fact that displacement was not outside the territory outside the former under the Mandate; nor to any adjacent sovereignty.​
The Hostile Arab Palestinians must act relatively soon to secure a peace.  In another decade (2026), the probability of there will be any surviving Arab Palestinians that were former residents in the 1948 of Israel.  It may only amount to a very small % of displaced persons ---- (probably) less than 20,000.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

RoccoR said:


> "P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, there are a couple of issues in the evaluation here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,"refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the Zionist/Israeli attack against Palestine displacing 750,000 Palestinian civilians and taking their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Even though the Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV)(1949) and the International Criminal Court (ICC)(2002) had NOT yet come into being, it is a still a matter of integrity (quality of the Jewish nation's character) to give proper consideration to the question.
> 
> The discussion of the "Displacement" and the "Right of Return," are tangential issues.  It is based on the "Displacement" that the "Right of Return is claimed.
> 
> 
> •  Prior to May 1948, the applicability of the displacement was not attached as the displacement was not outside the territory formerly under the Mandate.  It was all one territory.
> 
> •  The 1948 Displacement, outside the territory declared independent -  but inside the territory formerly under Mandate, the military advance, combat pursuit, and "Occupying Power may undertake total or partial evacuation of a given area if the security of the population or imperative military reasons so demand. Such evacuations may not involve the displacement of protected persons outside the bounds of the occupied territory except when for material reasons it is impossible to avoid such displacement."  And in fact that displacement was not outside the territory outside the former under the Mandate; nor to any adjacent sovereignty.​
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians must act relatively soon to secure a peace.  In another decade (2026), the probability of there will be any surviving Arab Palestinians that were former residents in the 1948 of Israel.  It may only amount to a very small % of displaced persons ---- (probably) less than 20,000.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...









 Unlike the displacement of the Jews from the surrounding islamic nations, and even further afield. The estimate is that over 1 million Jews were forcibly displaced with forfeiture of their property and bank accounts and sent on a death march to whatever country would take them in. They were set upon by arab muslims who stole everything but the clothes on their backs until they reached safety. Once they were safe they quickly assimilated into the society and became upstanding citizens


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..You keep saying that without offering any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Chapter I | United Nations
> 
> _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,
> 
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> 
> The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the arab muslims invaded in 1947 after they denied UN Res 181 and the right of the Jews to their homeland. The Jews had followed Interntanional law when they declared the State of Isreal and the arab muslims had no legal right to attempt any form of outside influence.
> 
> As your inept use of links show there was no international laws until after 1967 that stopped the acquisition of land from another sovereign nation so making your first remark just sour grapes as palestine was not and never will be a sovereign nation. The 750,000 is a made up figure comprised of arab muslim immigrants that arrived in 1947 as members of the arab league armies, arab muslims living in gaza, arab muslims living in Jordan and arab muslims living in the west bank. The true number's expelled were no more than 50,000 who were all militia/terrorist/ arab league soldiers. The only reason the number of 750,000 is used is because that is the number of Jews who survived the death march across the deserts of the M.E. after being evicted from their lands and property by the arab muslims including the "palestinians".
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you ignore international laws and think you are above everyone else, and when you rely on islamonazi propaganda as your only source of information you are easily shown to be wrong
Click to expand...

WOW, so many Israeli talking points in one post!

Good boy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I take it that you did not read the notes by the authors of S/RES/242 (1967).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Chapter I | United Nations
> 
> _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,
> 
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> 
> The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well most of the material on the pro-Palestinian side, is the same material they have reiterated for half a century.
> 
> These pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians making complaints and allegations --- totally ignore the commentary on the matter by the authors of the *Security Council Resolution 242*.
> 
> Remember (prior to 1967), the countries that needed a reminder were Egypt and Jordan.  Jordan had Annexed the West Bank. The Egyptians placed the Gaza Strip under a Military Governorship.  The inference on "inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" is not the exact language held in the UN Charter which says: "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:" which is just as applicable reference to the Arab League invasion of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:"​
> Do you mean the Zionist/Israeli attack against Palestine displacing 750,000 Palestinian civilians and taking their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No as that was 20 years prior to UN res 242. And the muslims are still stealing land through force to this day in the M.E. Dont see you complaining about that on the M.E. board.
> 
> 
> Once again I ask when did it become their land, have you a link providing the answer or are you going on islamonazi propaganda again as the real figure is only 50,000 mostly illegal immigrants and deserters from the arab league armies.
Click to expand...

Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine.

Accordingly, sovereignty lies in the people, not in a government. The Israeli position is thus untenable because it ignores the possibility that the Palestinian people constitute the lawful reversioner of the territories.

Indeed, for all intent and purposes, Israel is a foreign occupying power of the Palestinian population. The Convention is part of international humanitarian law, the main purpose of which is protection of local populations regardless of whether a legitimate sovereign state exists.

http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1299&context=bjil​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I take it that you did not read the notes by the authors of S/RES/242 (1967).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
> 
> 
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Chapter I | United Nations
> 
> _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,
> 
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> 
> The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well most of the material on the pro-Palestinian side, is the same material they have reiterated for half a century.
> 
> These pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians making complaints and allegations --- totally ignore the commentary on the matter by the authors of the *Security Council Resolution 242*.
> 
> Remember (prior to 1967), the countries that needed a reminder were Egypt and Jordan.  Jordan had Annexed the West Bank. The Egyptians placed the Gaza Strip under a Military Governorship.  The inference on "inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" is not the exact language held in the UN Charter which says: "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:" which is just as applicable reference to the Arab League invasion of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:"​
> Do you mean the Zionist/Israeli attack against Palestine displacing 750,000 Palestinian civilians and taking their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No as that was 20 years prior to UN res 242. And the muslims are still stealing land through force to this day in the M.E. Dont see you complaining about that on the M.E. board.
> 
> 
> Once again I ask when did it become their land, have you a link providing the answer or are you going on islamonazi propaganda again as the real figure is only 50,000 mostly illegal immigrants and deserters from the arab league armies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Accordingly, sovereignty lies in the people, not in a government. The Israeli position is thus untenable because it ignores the possibility that the Palestinian people constitute the lawful reversioner of the territories.
> 
> Indeed, for all intent and purposes, Israel is a foreign occupying power of the Palestinian population. The Convention is part of international humanitarian law, the main purpose of which is protection of local populations regardless of whether a legitimate sovereign state exists.
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1299&context=bjil​
Click to expand...

You could make only a weak case that Pal'estan became an Islamist "state" in 1988. 

Indeed, you are once again befuddled by not understanding the facts.


----------



## Kondor3

P F Tinmore said:


> ...Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine...



The descendants of _The Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948_ continue to delude themselves that this applies to them.

They should have accepted their piece of Old Palestine while they still could, rather than running like rabbits...

Too late now...

Sixty-eight years too late.

"_He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day._"

His sons and grandsons live to regret it, too.

These underperforming losers, squatting in refugee camps and refugee towns, for an entire lifetime, aren't going to get diddly-squat now.

Nature has *DE*-selected them.

Might as well break-up and scatter voluntarily, rather than stupidly wait for the _coup de grace_...


----------



## MaryL

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


Really?  Let's boycott Saudi Oil and shun liberal vacillating cowards apologizing for Muslim terror.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Again, you misinterpret the simplest of things.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine.


*(COMMENT)*

This is just so wrong.  The Arab Palestinians became  citizens to the territory under the Mandate of Palestine.  The Government of Palestine was, in fact, the British Mandatory.  There is no difference between a Jewish Immigrant who is granted citizenship and an Arab granted citizenship.  Each has the exact same rights.  What the ground is called for territorial purposes, makes no difference.  The land associated to the Government of Palestine was not exclusively under a claim to the Arabs of Jewish segment of the community.


•  The limits of this Order are the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine.

•  "The High Commissioner" shall include every person for the time being administering the Government of Palestine.

•  "Public Lands" means all lands in Palestine which are subject to the control of the Government of Palestine by virtue of Treaty, convention, agreement or succession, and all lands which are or shall be acquired for the public service or otherwise.

•  No action shall be brought against the Government of Palestine or any Department thereof unless with the written consent of the High Commissioner previously obtained.

•  All His Majesty's officers, Civil and Military, and all other inhabitants of Palestine are hereby required and commanded to be obedient, aiding, and assisting unto the High Commissioner and to such person or persons as may from time to time, under the provisions of this Order, administer the Government of Palestine.

•  All persons in Palestine shall enjoy full liberty of conscience, and the free exercise of their forms of worship subject only to the maintenance of public order and morals. Each religious community recognised by the Government shall enjoy autonomy for the internal affairs of the community subject to the provisions of any Ordinance or Order issued by the High Commissioner.

•  There shall be reserved to His Majesty, His heirs and successors, the right, with the advice of His or Their Privy Council, from time to time to make all such laws or ordinances as may appear to Him or Them necessary for the peace, order and good government of Palestine in accordance with the Mandate conferred on him.​
It should be noted that this has been made clear, several time in different way, depending on how the politics of the territory evolve.  One of the most important clarifications was the joint public release by the UN and the UK in a "Memorandum Names Commission as Successor Government."  Excepts include:


"The Government of the United Kingdom, in a memorandum on the "Legal Meaning of the Termination of the Mandate", has advised the United Nations Palestine Commission that so fas the Mandatory Power is concerned the United Nations Commission will be the Government of Palestine after 15 May 1948."

"Palestine is today a legal entity but it is not a sovereign state. Palestine is a territory administered under mandate by His Majesty (in respect of the United Kingdom), who is entirely responsible both for its internal administration and for its foreign affairs.

"After the 15th May, 1948, Palestine will continue to be a legal entity but it will still not be a sovereign state because it will not be immediately self-governing. The authority responsible for its administration will, however, have changed.​
Your implication that "Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine;" or any such linkage to citizenship is strictly wrong as a determining factor.  Prior to 1988, there was no hand-off to the Palestinian people at all.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

Hollie,  et al,

Well, arguments fly in every direction in regards to the status of the 1988 Palestine.



Hollie said:


> ... understanding the facts.


*(COMMENT)*

I think the International Criminal Court (ICC) made a bad call when it allowed the 1988 State of Palestine to be acknowledged by the court.

Only states can do that, and the ICC made a precedent by accepting the 1988 State of Palestine.  But of course, that is a double edged sword.  There is no question now that the Leadership in Gaza and the West Bank can be held more accountable.  They cannot claim that they are colonially controlled, or some variation of a Non-Self Governing Territory.

v/r
R


----------



## SAYIT

RoccoR said:


> I think the International Criminal Court (ICC) made a bad call when it allowed the 1988 State of Palestine to be acknowledged by the court. Only states can do that, and the ICC made a precedent by accepting the 1988 State of Palestine.  But of course, that is a double edged sword.  There is no question now that the Leadership in Gaza and the West Bank can be held more accountable.  They cannot claim that they are colonially controlled, or some variation of a Non-Self Governing Territory.



Ah, but ill-informed, low-info anti-Israel propagandists (like TinHorn) can and do make those claims (ad nauseam) right here on USMB's I&P board. Of course, they also claim "Palestine" is fully functional democratic state!

Aren't we lucky?


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.


Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this
Click to expand...


A space after each comma and DON'T start a sentence with "Huh".
And it's "Invasion of Palestine", not "Invasion in Palestine".
And no period.

There's no way you're a Jew.


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A space after each comma and DON'T start a sentence with "Huh".
> And it's "Invasion of Palestine", not "Invasion in Palestine".
> And no period.
> 
> There's no way you're a Jew.
Click to expand...

Who knows Indie,but I know I could be if I wanted to,like Millions of other converts.........but never a Zionist,steve


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A space after each comma and DON'T start a sentence with "Huh".
> And it's "Invasion of Palestine", not "Invasion in Palestine".
> And no period.
> 
> There's no way you're a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows Indie,but I know I could be if I wanted to,like Millions of other converts.........but never a Zionist,steve
Click to expand...

I hope you would never be a Zionist.
Who needs a self hating parasite like you hanging around?


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A space after each comma and DON'T start a sentence with "Huh".
> And it's "Invasion of Palestine", not "Invasion in Palestine".
> And no period.
> 
> There's no way you're a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows Indie,but I know I could be if I wanted to,like Millions of other converts.........but never a Zionist,steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you would never be a Zionist.
> Who needs a self hating parasite like you hanging around?
Click to expand...

Brilliant>>>>>>We actually agree......................Not self Hating in any way but would be if I was a Terrorist Zionist.......how do you lie straight in bed??????Lie by all means,if you must but what a life to lead.........


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need proof. They have the land. And the muscle to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is inadmissible to acquire land through the threat or use of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Chapter I | United Nations
> 
> _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,
> 
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> 
> The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the arab muslims invaded in 1947 after they denied UN Res 181 and the right of the Jews to their homeland. The Jews had followed Interntanional law when they declared the State of Isreal and the arab muslims had no legal right to attempt any form of outside influence.
> 
> As your inept use of links show there was no international laws until after 1967 that stopped the acquisition of land from another sovereign nation so making your first remark just sour grapes as palestine was not and never will be a sovereign nation. The 750,000 is a made up figure comprised of arab muslim immigrants that arrived in 1947 as members of the arab league armies, arab muslims living in gaza, arab muslims living in Jordan and arab muslims living in the west bank. The true number's expelled were no more than 50,000 who were all militia/terrorist/ arab league soldiers. The only reason the number of 750,000 is used is because that is the number of Jews who survived the death march across the deserts of the M.E. after being evicted from their lands and property by the arab muslims including the "palestinians".
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you ignore international laws and think you are above everyone else, and when you rely on islamonazi propaganda as your only source of information you are easily shown to be wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, so many Israeli talking points in one post!
> 
> Good boy.
Click to expand...






 Not one Israeli talking point  just FACTS that you have refused to even try and refute because you know all you have is islamonazi propaganda and blood libels.


 WHY DONT YOU GIVE IN NOW BEFORE YOU ARE SHOWN TO BE A COMPLETE MORON


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I take it that you did not read the notes by the authors of S/RES/242 (1967).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has this been international law as muslims are still doing it today.
> 
> YOU KEEP SAYING THIS BUT NEVER PROVIDE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT
> 
> 
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Chapter I | United Nations
> 
> _Emphasizing_ the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,
> 
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> 
> The Zionists/Israel rolled their military across Palestine throwing Palestinian civilians out of their homes. About half of the 750,000 removed were ethnically cleansed before the beginning of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well most of the material on the pro-Palestinian side, is the same material they have reiterated for half a century.
> 
> These pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians making complaints and allegations --- totally ignore the commentary on the matter by the authors of the *Security Council Resolution 242*.
> 
> Remember (prior to 1967), the countries that needed a reminder were Egypt and Jordan.  Jordan had Annexed the West Bank. The Egyptians placed the Gaza Strip under a Military Governorship.  The inference on "inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war" is not the exact language held in the UN Charter which says: "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:" which is just as applicable reference to the Arab League invasion of Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state:"​
> Do you mean the Zionist/Israeli attack against Palestine displacing 750,000 Palestinian civilians and taking their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No as that was 20 years prior to UN res 242. And the muslims are still stealing land through force to this day in the M.E. Dont see you complaining about that on the M.E. board.
> 
> 
> Once again I ask when did it become their land, have you a link providing the answer or are you going on islamonazi propaganda again as the real figure is only 50,000 mostly illegal immigrants and deserters from the arab league armies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Accordingly, sovereignty lies in the people, not in a government. The Israeli position is thus untenable because it ignores the possibility that the Palestinian people constitute the lawful reversioner of the territories.
> 
> Indeed, for all intent and purposes, Israel is a foreign occupying power of the Palestinian population. The Convention is part of international humanitarian law, the main purpose of which is protection of local populations regardless of whether a legitimate sovereign state exists.
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1299&context=bjil​
Click to expand...








 So once again you deny the Jews of palestine their rights to a homeland, free determination and the right to live in peace. And your source is an anti semitic report by some lawyers that have mangled the facts and jumped on minor discrepancies in what people say. The Jews were also palestinians and they were granted the land under international treaty in 1923. This supercedes your attempt above at altering international laws and treaties to suit your islamonazi propaganda. The facts show that the arab muslims entered the land illegally after refusing to have any dealing with the LoN in their handling of palestine. Read the words of Winston Churchill who went to palestine to see for himself what was happening and stated on oath that the arab muslims were flooding palestine with illegal immigrants.


 TIME FOR THE INTERNATIONAL COURTS TO RULE ON THE ADMISSIBILITY OF EXISTING INTERNATIONAL LAWS IN REGARDS TO WHO OWNS WHAT IN PALESTINE. SEE IF YOUR HERO'S WILL ACCEPT A LEGAL DECLARATION OR IF THEY WILL IGNORE IT


----------



## Phoenall

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The descendants of _The Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948_ continue to delude themselves that this applies to them.
> 
> They should have accepted their piece of Old Palestine while they still could, rather than running like rabbits...
> 
> Too late now...
> 
> Sixty-eight years too late.
> 
> "_He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day._"
> 
> His sons and grandsons live to regret it, too.
> 
> These underperforming losers, squatting in refugee camps and refugee towns, for an entire lifetime, aren't going to get diddly-squat now.
> 
> Nature has *DE*-selected them.
> 
> Might as well break-up and scatter voluntarily, rather than stupidly wait for the _coup de grace_...
Click to expand...








 Just realised that the arab muslims did not become palestinians legally until 1988, so once again tinny shoots himself in the foot


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this
Click to expand...








 What zionist invasion, when did it take place and who controlled it.

 LINKS to your claims or admit that you have been caught LYING again


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The descendants of _The Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948_ continue to delude themselves that this applies to them.
> 
> They should have accepted their piece of Old Palestine while they still could, rather than running like rabbits...
> 
> Too late now...
> 
> Sixty-eight years too late.
> 
> "_He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day._"
> 
> His sons and grandsons live to regret it, too.
> 
> These underperforming losers, squatting in refugee camps and refugee towns, for an entire lifetime, aren't going to get diddly-squat now.
> 
> Nature has *DE*-selected them.
> 
> Might as well break-up and scatter voluntarily, rather than stupidly wait for the _coup de grace_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised that the arab muslims did not become palestinians legally until 1988, so once again tinny shoots himself in the foot
Click to expand...


They are an invented people.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A space after each comma and DON'T start a sentence with "Huh".
> And it's "Invasion of Palestine", not "Invasion in Palestine".
> And no period.
> 
> There's no way you're a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows Indie,but I know I could be if I wanted to,like Millions of other converts.........but never a Zionist,steve
Click to expand...








 You dont need to be a Jew to be a zionist you know, but you do need to be a moron to become a muslim


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The descendants of _The Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948_ continue to delude themselves that this applies to them.
> 
> They should have accepted their piece of Old Palestine while they still could, rather than running like rabbits...
> 
> Too late now...
> 
> Sixty-eight years too late.
> 
> "_He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day._"
> 
> His sons and grandsons live to regret it, too.
> 
> These underperforming losers, squatting in refugee camps and refugee towns, for an entire lifetime, aren't going to get diddly-squat now.
> 
> Nature has *DE*-selected them.
> 
> Might as well break-up and scatter voluntarily, rather than stupidly wait for the _coup de grace_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised that the arab muslims did not become palestinians legally until 1988, so once again tinny shoots himself in the foot
Click to expand...

You are clueless when it comes to popular sovereignty. Popular sovereignty is the dominant theory in international law. A good part of international law revolves around popular sovereignty.

You need to read up.


----------



## jillian

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?



So You Want to Boycott Israel? Here’s A List of Products and Services You Need to Start With....


----------



## jillian

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The descendants of _The Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948_ continue to delude themselves that this applies to them.
> 
> They should have accepted their piece of Old Palestine while they still could, rather than running like rabbits...
> 
> Too late now...
> 
> Sixty-eight years too late.
> 
> "_He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day._"
> 
> His sons and grandsons live to regret it, too.
> 
> These underperforming losers, squatting in refugee camps and refugee towns, for an entire lifetime, aren't going to get diddly-squat now.
> 
> Nature has *DE*-selected them.
> 
> Might as well break-up and scatter voluntarily, rather than stupidly wait for the _coup de grace_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised that the arab muslims did not become palestinians legally until 1988, so once again tinny shoots himself in the foot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clueless when it comes to popular sovereignty. Popular sovereignty is the dominant theory in international law. A good part of international law revolves around popular sovereignty.
> 
> You need to read up.
Click to expand...


you calling anyone clueless is amusing.

and *you* should probably be the one to read up..... but on actual history and not your terrorist supporting jihadi nonsense.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Palestine became the Palestinian's land when they became the legal citizens of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The descendants of _The Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948_ continue to delude themselves that this applies to them.
> 
> They should have accepted their piece of Old Palestine while they still could, rather than running like rabbits...
> 
> Too late now...
> 
> Sixty-eight years too late.
> 
> "_He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day._"
> 
> His sons and grandsons live to regret it, too.
> 
> These underperforming losers, squatting in refugee camps and refugee towns, for an entire lifetime, aren't going to get diddly-squat now.
> 
> Nature has *DE*-selected them.
> 
> Might as well break-up and scatter voluntarily, rather than stupidly wait for the _coup de grace_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised that the arab muslims did not become palestinians legally until 1988, so once again tinny shoots himself in the foot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clueless when it comes to popular sovereignty. Popular sovereignty is the dominant theory in international law. A good part of international law revolves around popular sovereignty.
> 
> You need to read up.
Click to expand...








 WRONG as you are the one that is clueless on all INTERNATIONAL LAWS and how they apply to all people. Your version of life is based on a fantasy and islaminazi propaganda, which means that any international law that supports the Jews or Israel does not exist. What international law uses popular sovereignty and what date did it come into existence. When you answer this you will see that your stance is based on a false premice


----------



## Kondor3

*None of this happy horseshit makes the slightest bit of difference.*

*The Jews hold the land now.*

*The Muslims are not going to get it back.*

All the pissing and moaning in the world, and all the moronic schemes that tiny Palestinian minds can conjure, aren't going to change that outcome one little bit.

Looking back...

The handful of former Ottoman serfs and village and and desert dwellers who were on hand in 1948 and the ghoulash of migrants from diverse Arab regional tribes who flooded into the place for jobs  in the first few decades of the 20th century, had their chance.

They blew it.

They did not have the muscle to contest the formation of the Israeli State.

But they did have the muscle (numbers) to accept and form and operate a modest subordinate state of their own, existing peacefully alongside the new State of Israel.

Trouble for them, is that they (1) lacked the foresight and common sense that God gave a pissant, to do just that, (2) were gullible and stupid enough to believe their Arab neighbors when told that they should run and let their neighbors do their fighting for them, and (3) they snapped-up that offer in a heartbeat, and ran like the timid little rabbits that they were (and are).

Invoking the maxim: "_He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day._"

Their Muslim-Arab neighbors failed miserably, and the idiot-Neanderthals who (nowadays) call themselves 'Palestinians' lost all; realizing too late, that a half-full glass is far better than an empty one; a truism that any five-year-old child would recognize, but which these Loser-Palestinians could not.

Their Muslim-Arab neighbors actually tried to kill-off the Jews of Israel several times, and, each time, the Jews kicked their nasty Arab asses; decisively; so that, eventually, their Arab neighbors pretty much gave up on destroying Israel or rescuing the so-called 'Palestinians'

And, given that most of the Muslim-Arab countries of the region have now been destabilized, in whole or in part, and will require years, or decades, or lifetimes, to pull themselves back together again to the extent they can intervene military against a regional superpower like Israel, there is zero - and I do mean zero - realistic prospect of more Arab cavalry coming over the hill to the rescue of their Neanderthal co-religionists.

The UN - being the toothless paper tiger and old ladies debating society that it is, and given that it is dominated by Israel-friendly powers - is also not going to do shit to help the Neandersthals in Gaza or the West Bank, except for clucking their tongues, and tossing them a bone (scraps of humanitarian aid) now and then.

Over time - and most especially in the 1960s and 1970s and 1980s and beyond - the dumbass so-called Palestinians both conducted their own terror campaigns against non-Israeli Westerners, and allowed others to conduct terror operations in their name and on their behalf - and thereby lost most of whatever thin worldwide sympathy they still enjoyed.

Those who favor the Muslim-Arabs of the region, those with short memories (vis a vis Palestinian terror operations), and those stupid and gullible enough to believe Muslim-Arab propaganda on the subject, invent pathetic tiny-pecker internationalist efforts like BDS, and loudly sing their praises, as the rest of the world laughs at such impotence.

The latest adaptation of the Palestinian virus - Hamas - has infected the tiny little brains of a great many Gazans, who suffer exceedingly, when their Hamas Masters embed war assets within schools and hospitals and mosques and residential neighborhoods, hiding behind the skirts of their womenfolk and children like the chickenshit pussies they are.

So-called Palestinian territory continues to shrink, daily, and, soon, they'll be standing on each others' shoulders, ten high, on postage-stamp -sized parcels of land not big enough to take a crap in. It's absolutely useless and pointless for these Neanderthal Palestinians to keep their families in suffering and bondage to Hamas. Life is far too short.

There's really no point in hanging around where they're not wanted, and where they have no future.

Time for the so-called Palestinians to conclude a final settlement with the assistance of the UN, to break them up and move them out and scatter them to the four winds, to become citizens of the countries of the region, amongst their ethnic kindred and co-religionists, where they can give their families a shot at a sane, safe, normal life, and the chance of a happy and prosperous and life-giving future.

It's all over, Palestinians; it's been over for nearly 70 years; you've lost; the other guys have won; you've stupidly missed all your opportunities and blown all your chances.

Time to cut your losses, pack up and get the hell out of there; moving someplace else, and to begin enjoying life. It's the only one you get. Stop wasting it. Leave. Live.


----------



## RoccoR

theliq,  et al,

Maybe there is an answer here.  Maybe you have heard the answers; but don't believe it or have not captured it.  Or, maybe it eludes use all.

For more than a millennium philosopher have been discussion the essence of "truth" (what is it, what makes a truth true, and what does it mean) as its own entity.  In the neo-classical theories in contemporary times _(starting in the late 19th and early 20th centuries)_,   How can it be that what the pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian comprehends as truthful can be different from what the pro-Israeli accepts as true?

The fundamental to "truth" is held in what each recognizes as "true" if it corresponds to reality --- what actually agreed upon as "fact."

And this is the essence of the difference between what the pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian comprehends as truthful in comparison to what the pro-Israeli accepts as true; and is directly applicable to this issue of "invasion."

§  Did the "Zionist Invade in Palestine?"​To determine the truth, we must know:

•  What time period are we talking about?
•  What is a Zionist?
•  What and where is Palestine?
•  What does "invade" mean? OR What is an invasion?​


theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Let's examine the word "invasion."  If the Key Word "invasion" is untrue, the entire statement is without merit.


  ​Here, I've included three definitions _(The Merriam-Webster Dictionary #1, the Vocabulary.com Dictionary #2 and the Definitions.net Dictionary #3)_ for the key word used:  "Invasion."  I used multiple sources to ensure the definitions were not "cherry-picked" to fit the response.
Dictionary #1 has the basis of "attack" -- "into Hostile Territory."
•   The movement of Jewish People into the "Territory under the Mandate" was not an "attack" _(facilitate Jewish immigration)_ and the territory was not hostile _(Allied Powers have agreed to entrust to a Mandatory the administration of the territory of Palestine)_.

Dictionaries #2 and #3 have identified a common purpose:  "Conquest and Plunder."
•  To secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the:

•  Reconstituting the Jewish national home.
•  The development of self-governing institutions.
•  Safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.​Nowhere in the Palestine Order in Council or the Mandate for Palestine is the terms "Conquest" or "Plunder;" or the intention expressed (implicitly or explicitly).

The Allied Powers recognized a need for a Jewish Agency that could function as a public body for the PURPOSE of advising and cooperating with the Administration of Palestine in such economic, social and other matters as may affect the establishment of the Jewish national home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine.  The Allied Powers had appointed (1922 Article 4 Mandate) the "Zionist Organization" to fulfill this void.  In 1929, the World Zionist Organization created the Jewish Agency to accomplish the Article 4 needs and to assist and encourage Jews worldwide to help develop and settle Israel.

*THUS, there was no invasion*.  There was Applied Powers authorized immigration under the administration of the Mandatory.  There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.


Most Respectfully,
R​


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A space after each comma and DON'T start a sentence with "Huh".
> And it's "Invasion of Palestine", not "Invasion in Palestine".
> And no period.
> 
> There's no way you're a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows Indie,but I know I could be if I wanted to,like Millions of other converts.........but never a Zionist,steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you would never be a Zionist.
> Who needs a self hating parasite like you hanging around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant>>>>>>We actually agree......................Not self Hating in any way but would be if I was a Terrorist Zionist.......how do you lie straight in bed??????Lie by all means,if you must but what a life to lead.........
Click to expand...

I don't understand your post.
I sleep quite comfortably knowing I'm not surrounded by Arabs.
I take it you are also not surrounded by Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> theliq,  et al,
> 
> Maybe there is an answer here.  Maybe you have heard the answers; but don't believe it or have not captured it.  Or, maybe it eludes use all.
> 
> For more than a millennium philosopher have been discussion the essence of "truth" (what is it, what makes a truth true, and what does it mean) as its own entity.  In the neo-classical theories in contemporary times _(starting in the late 19th and early 20th centuries)_,   How can it be that what the pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian comprehends as truthful can be different from what the pro-Israeli accepts as true?
> 
> The fundamental to "truth" is held in what each recognizes as "true" if it corresponds to reality --- what actually agreed upon as "fact."
> 
> And this is the essence of the difference between what the pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian comprehends as truthful in comparison to what the pro-Israeli accepts as true; and is directly applicable to this issue of "invasion."
> 
> §  Did the "Zionist Invade in Palestine?"​To determine the truth, we must know:
> 
> •  What time period are we talking about?
> •  What is a Zionist?
> •  What and where is Palestine?
> •  What does "invade" mean? OR What is an invasion?​
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Let's examine the word "invasion."  If the Key Word "invasion" is untrue, the entire statement is without merit.
> 
> View attachment 88318 View attachment 88316 View attachment 88315​Here, I've included three definitions _(The Merriam-Webster Dictionary #1, the Vocabulary.com Dictionary #2 and the Definitions.net Dictionary #3)_ for the key word used:  "Invasion."  I used multiple sources to ensure the definitions were not "cherry-picked" to fit the response.
> Dictionary #1 has the basis of "attack" -- "into Hostile Territory."
> •   The movement of Jewish People into the "Territory under the Mandate" was not an "attack" _(facilitate Jewish immigration)_ and the territory was not hostile _(Allied Powers have agreed to entrust to a Mandatory the administration of the territory of Palestine)_.
> 
> Dictionaries #2 and #3 have identified a common purpose:  "Conquest and Plunder."
> •  To secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the:
> 
> •  Reconstituting the Jewish national home.
> •  The development of self-governing institutions.
> •  Safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.​Nowhere in the Palestine Order in Council or the Mandate for Palestine is the terms "Conquest" or "Plunder;" or the intention expressed (implicitly or explicitly).
> 
> The Allied Powers recognized a need for a Jewish Agency that could function as a public body for the PURPOSE of advising and cooperating with the Administration of Palestine in such economic, social and other matters as may affect the establishment of the Jewish national home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine.  The Allied Powers had appointed (1922 Article 4 Mandate) the "Zionist Organization" to fulfill this void.  In 1929, the World Zionist Organization created the Jewish Agency to accomplish the Article 4 needs and to assist and encourage Jews worldwide to help develop and settle Israel.
> 
> *THUS, there was no invasion*.  There was Applied Powers authorized immigration under the administration of the Mandatory.  There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
Click to expand...

There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.​
There was, but not in the classical sense. Britain was the occupying power in Palestine from 1917 until the Treaty of Lausenne. Then Britain changed the name, but not the status, from occupier to Mandate. There was no visible invasion as Britain already had military control of the territory.

When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Transjordan, it withdrew is forces leaving a handful of advisors behind. That was in line with the LoN Covenant.

When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Palestine it maintained its military force. This was evidence that they planned on pulling some shit that was affirmed by their actions over the next thirty years.

Over those thirty years, Britain allowed the Zionists to build their military. At the same time the British kept the Palestinians disarmed while arresting, exiling or killing their leadership.

When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.


----------



## SAYIT

Kondor3 said:


> ...The handful of former Ottoman serfs and village and and desert dwellers who were on hand in 1948 and the ghoulash of migrants from diverse Arab regional tribes who flooded into the place for jobs  in the first few decades of the 20th century, had their chance...



The UN relief agency responsible for gathering, feeding, housing, clothing and coddling those Arab "refugees" applied only the flimsiest of eligibility criteria and there is little to no reason to believe any who applied for "3 free hots and a cot" in that WW2 ravaged economy were turned away.

In other words, one need not have been a refugee of the Arab-Israel War of 1948 to sign up.



Kondor3 said:


> ...Trouble for them, is that they (1) lacked the foresight and common sense that God gave a pissant, to do just that, (2) were gullible and stupid enough to believe their Arab neighbors when told that they should run and let their neighbors do their fighting for them, and (3) they snapped-up that offer in a heartbeat, and ran like the timid little rabbits that they were (and are)...



The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:

“Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49

“This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
*
*


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder...



Indeed their was but it wasn't the Zionist "army" you claim but rather the armies of the 5 surrounding Arab states.



P F Tinmore said:


> ...When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.



One could hardly call Israel's militias an army in 1948 but they were small forces which had organized to defend the region's Jews from the vicious attacks by their "peaceful" Arab neighbors. 

You do inadvertently make a valid point ... Jews were already there and had already secured international support for a Jewish Homeland. They were not the "invading" force you pretend they were.


----------



## P F Tinmore

SAYIT said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The handful of former Ottoman serfs and village and and desert dwellers who were on hand in 1948 and the ghoulash of migrants from diverse Arab regional tribes who flooded into the place for jobs  in the first few decades of the 20th century, had their chance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN relief agency responsible for gathering, feeding, housing, clothing and coddling those Arab "refugees" applied only the flimsiest of eligibility criteria and there is little to no reason to believe any who applied for "3 free hots and a cot" in that WW2 ravaged economy were turned away.
> 
> In other words, one need not have been a refugee of the Arab-Israel War of 1948 to sign up.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Trouble for them, is that they (1) lacked the foresight and common sense that God gave a pissant, to do just that, (2) were gullible and stupid enough to believe their Arab neighbors when told that they should run and let their neighbors do their fighting for them, and (3) they snapped-up that offer in a heartbeat, and ran like the timid little rabbits that they were (and are)...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49
> 
> “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
Click to expand...

This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah.​
Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless.

The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49
> 
> “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
> 
> 
> 
> This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah. Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless. The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.
Click to expand...


Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> theliq,  et al,
> 
> Maybe there is an answer here.  Maybe you have heard the answers; but don't believe it or have not captured it.  Or, maybe it eludes use all.
> 
> For more than a millennium philosopher have been discussion the essence of "truth" (what is it, what makes a truth true, and what does it mean) as its own entity.  In the neo-classical theories in contemporary times _(starting in the late 19th and early 20th centuries)_,   How can it be that what the pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian comprehends as truthful can be different from what the pro-Israeli accepts as true?
> 
> The fundamental to "truth" is held in what each recognizes as "true" if it corresponds to reality --- what actually agreed upon as "fact."
> 
> And this is the essence of the difference between what the pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian comprehends as truthful in comparison to what the pro-Israeli accepts as true; and is directly applicable to this issue of "invasion."
> 
> §  Did the "Zionist Invade in Palestine?"​To determine the truth, we must know:
> 
> •  What time period are we talking about?
> •  What is a Zionist?
> •  What and where is Palestine?
> •  What does "invade" mean? OR What is an invasion?​
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth looking at the Arab Invasions:
> 
> The First Islamic Empire. During the *seventh century* the Arabs invaded North Africa three times, bringing not just a new religion but a language and customs that were alien to the native Berber tribes of the Sahara and Mediterranean hinterland.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh,but the Zionist Invasion in Palestine was an abomination,funny how you omitted this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Let's examine the word "invasion."  If the Key Word "invasion" is untrue, the entire statement is without merit.
> 
> View attachment 88318 View attachment 88316 View attachment 88315​Here, I've included three definitions _(The Merriam-Webster Dictionary #1, the Vocabulary.com Dictionary #2 and the Definitions.net Dictionary #3)_ for the key word used:  "Invasion."  I used multiple sources to ensure the definitions were not "cherry-picked" to fit the response.
> Dictionary #1 has the basis of "attack" -- "into Hostile Territory."
> •   The movement of Jewish People into the "Territory under the Mandate" was not an "attack" _(facilitate Jewish immigration)_ and the territory was not hostile _(Allied Powers have agreed to entrust to a Mandatory the administration of the territory of Palestine)_.
> 
> Dictionaries #2 and #3 have identified a common purpose:  "Conquest and Plunder."
> •  To secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the:
> 
> •  Reconstituting the Jewish national home.
> •  The development of self-governing institutions.
> •  Safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.​Nowhere in the Palestine Order in Council or the Mandate for Palestine is the terms "Conquest" or "Plunder;" or the intention expressed (implicitly or explicitly).
> 
> The Allied Powers recognized a need for a Jewish Agency that could function as a public body for the PURPOSE of advising and cooperating with the Administration of Palestine in such economic, social and other matters as may affect the establishment of the Jewish national home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine.  The Allied Powers had appointed (1922 Article 4 Mandate) the "Zionist Organization" to fulfill this void.  In 1929, the World Zionist Organization created the Jewish Agency to accomplish the Article 4 needs and to assist and encourage Jews worldwide to help develop and settle Israel.
> 
> *THUS, there was no invasion*.  There was Applied Powers authorized immigration under the administration of the Mandatory.  There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.​
> There was, but not in the classical sense. Britain was the occupying power in Palestine from 1917 until the Treaty of Lausenne. Then Britain changed the name, but not the status, from occupier to Mandate. There was no visible invasion as Britain already had military control of the territory.
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Transjordan, it withdrew is forces leaving a handful of advisors behind. That was in line with the LoN Covenant.
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Palestine it maintained its military force. This was evidence that they planned on pulling some shit that was affirmed by their actions over the next thirty years.
> 
> Over those thirty years, Britain allowed the Zionists to build their military. At the same time the British kept the Palestinians disarmed while arresting, exiling or killing their leadership.
> 
> When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.
Click to expand...








 WRONG there was no nation of palestine to invade until 1988, Britian did not change any names they went with the name given in 70AD as dictated by the LoN who ruled the mandate of palestine by proxy.       First 3 islamonazi propaganda lies in the first sentence

WRONG when trans Jordan was created by the LoN Britain was given authority UNTIL SUCH TIME AS THE LoN DECIDED THE TRANS JORDANIANS COULD SHOW THEMSELVES CAPABLE OF STANDING ON THEIR OWN. This was shown to be the case in 1923 and trans Jordan was allowed a free reign.    Another lie based on islamonazi propaganda. Britain was never a mandate, but it was a mandatory, try looking at the difference .

When Britain was elected to be the mandatory ( again you confuse the issue with your claims of Britain being a mandate they weren't) they took on the role of government and ruled under the remit of the LoN. They did not take on the role unilaterally. There was no government in the 22% of palestine left after trans Jordan was created so the British had to take on the task of a government. From day one the arab muslims did everything they could to disrupt and force out the BRitish so they could take over by force of arms lands that were never theirs in the first place. Yes the anti semitism shown by the British administration in Jewish palestine shows that they did have an ulterior motive and it was only when the LoN folded in 1945 that they could start the mass murder of Jews trying to get to the mandate of palestine.

 Read the above and look at the history for who the British administration sided with, then explain why only those arab muslim leaders involved in the murder of British subjects were arrested, exiled or executed for their crimes. The Jews built up their military so well that they were using single shot rifles while the arab muslims had modern semi automatics, tanks, planes and modern field artillery.

When and where did the zionists attack the mandate of palestine as I and millions of other interested people cant find any mention of any invasion other than that of the combined arab league forces in 1947. As for a zionist military they were armed with old stock British single shot rifles, shot guns, muzzle loading pistols and tractors. Against a British armed services led arab league multinational force armed with semi automatics, grenade launchers, multi shot hand guns, Tanks, Armoured cars and jet fighters.




 ONCE AGAIN FACT AND REALITY DESTROYS YOUR ISLAMONAZI PROPGANDA AND NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The handful of former Ottoman serfs and village and and desert dwellers who were on hand in 1948 and the ghoulash of migrants from diverse Arab regional tribes who flooded into the place for jobs  in the first few decades of the 20th century, had their chance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN relief agency responsible for gathering, feeding, housing, clothing and coddling those Arab "refugees" applied only the flimsiest of eligibility criteria and there is little to no reason to believe any who applied for "3 free hots and a cot" in that WW2 ravaged economy were turned away.
> 
> In other words, one need not have been a refugee of the Arab-Israel War of 1948 to sign up.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Trouble for them, is that they (1) lacked the foresight and common sense that God gave a pissant, to do just that, (2) were gullible and stupid enough to believe their Arab neighbors when told that they should run and let their neighbors do their fighting for them, and (3) they snapped-up that offer in a heartbeat, and ran like the timid little rabbits that they were (and are)...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49
> 
> “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah.​
> Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless.
> 
> The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.
Click to expand...








 If it was meaningless you islamonazi propagandists would not try so hard to have it removed from the history books. And when did the right of return become enforcable under law as the arab muslims have vetoed its passing into international law due to the Jews ownership of Mecca and Medina.


 Another islamonazi propaganda lie that you constantly push without showing when it became international law


----------



## fanger

Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine


----------



## Kondor3

fanger said:


> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine


Palestine?

As an autonomous state...

Doesn't exist...

Never has...

Never will...

The denizen-losers (Muslim-Arabs) of the two postage-stamp -sized slices of land that comprise Rump Palestine need to relocate.

They're in-the-way, and time is running out.

They'd be better off purchasing a slice of the Egyptian desert and trying to make a go of it there.

There's nothing for them - and absolutely no future - where they are now.

Take your families out of there now, while you still can.

Leave.

Live.


----------



## SAYIT

fanger said:


> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine



Thankfully there's a place for Jews - other than death camps and ovens - regardless of the demands of you goose-steppers.
So who better to decide *Israel's* immigration policies? You?


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine








 WRONG you are thinking of islam that only wants you to swear allegiance to satan and you can be a full blown child murdering rapist POS islamonazi scum.



 By the way when did palestine become an arab muslim nation again, under what treaty ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49
> 
> “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
> 
> 
> 
> This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah. Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless. The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.
Click to expand...

Instead of just blabbering on about Israel's BS talking points, how about a critique by an international law professor who actively works in that field?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49
> 
> “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
> 
> 
> 
> This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah. Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless. The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about Israel's BS talking points, how about a critique by an international law professor who actively works in that field?
Click to expand...


The above is the same canned, infomercial you have cut and pasted numerous times. 

Without the benefit of an opportunity to have an opposing view being expressed or the opportunity to challenge the canned questions and prepared answers, what point is there in repeatedly cutting and pasting this infomercial? Does anyone get a free vegetable chopper for watching?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Ah, tricky - tricky.  You changed the context from a "Zoinist" invasion of Palestine, to an Allied Invasion of the Ottoman Empire.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.
> 
> 
> 
> There was, but not in the classical sense. Britain was the occupying power in Palestine from 1917 until the Treaty of Lausenne. Then Britain changed the name, but not the status, from occupier to Mandate. There was no visible invasion as Britain already had military control of the territory.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) was a Joint British and French Military Administration which was the first of the occupation phases established with headquarters in Jerusalem at the end of 1917
until the Civil Administration; with the surrender and demilitarization of all OttomanEmpire/Turkish Republic garrisons in Hejaz, Assir, Yemen, Syria, and Mesopotamia to the nearest Allied commander. (Clause #16 Mudros Armistice)  The OETA remained as the principle administration until the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at San Remo on the 25th April, 1920. Shortly afterwards, on the 1st July, 1920, the OETA regime was replaced by a civil administration under a High Commission.  (The Treaty of Lausanne )   The northern frontier of Palestine was determined in accordance with an Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its eastern frontier by virtue of the recognition, in 1923, of the existence of an independent Government in Transjordan (Article 25 of the 1922 Mandate). 

Palestine was an undefined territory and not a Political Subdivision within the Ottoman Empire.   Palestine was not invaded as a political sovereignty, but as a military engagement and movement to contact in pursuit of retreating Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces.  Allied Forces where required to move forward and replace Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces that surrendered to the closest Allied Command pursuant to Clause 16 of the Mudros Armistice. 

Again, it was the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic that was invaded and not the undefined territory under the regional name of "Palestine."

The Lausanne Treaty was signed on 24 July 1923 by the Allied Powers and Turkey; and went into force on 6 August 1924, on officially deposited in Paris.  Great Britain was the last of the Principle Allied Powers to ratify the treaty on 16 July 1924.



P F Tinmore said:


> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Transjordan, it withdrew is forces leaving a handful of advisors behind. That was in line with the LoN Covenant.


*(COMMENT)*

Jordan went through a series of steps.

In May 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  From that time forward, there had been a continuous prsence in Jordan of British Military Advisors until well after the 1949 Armistices; and even beyond..

This is not accurate at all.  Even after the Treaty of Alliance (1946) His Majesty The King (UK) recognised Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State and His Highness The Amir as the sovereign thereof. A further treaty with Britain was executed in March 1948, under which all restrictions on sovereignty were removed, although limited British base and transit rights in Transjordan continued, as did the British subsidy that paid for the Arab Legion.

I don't have the capacity for clairvoyance.  But I would venture to say that the  the Arab League left enough bread crumbs that even a blind man could determine that the Arabs would initiate a conflict should the Jewish National Home declare independence..



P F Tinmore said:


> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Palestine it maintained its military force. This was evidence that they planned on pulling some shit that was affirmed by their actions over the next thirty years.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, that is a stretch.  Again, I'm not clairvoyant.  In 1942, the Jewish Agency came under increased pressure for stealing arms and ammunition from the British forces in the Middle East.

What 30 year period are we discussing?



P F Tinmore said:


> Over those thirty years, Britain allowed the Zionists to build their military. At the same time the British kept the Palestinians disarmed while arresting, exiling or killing their leadership.


*(COMMENT)*

There was an arms embargo.  What is this --- more whining?



P F Tinmore said:


> When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.


*(COMMENT)*

The greater the intensity of attacks by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, the more likely there will be an adverse response by the Jewish Community.  Especially after WWII, there was a growing number of Holocaust Survivors as well as the Survivors of the purges, expulsions, forced displacements, imprisonment in labor camps, and so many atrocities ---



			
				The Algemeiner March 2011 said:
			
		

> Following the Holocaust, two phrases stand out above all others as concrete universal Jewish resolutions.  The first, "Zachor" (to remember), is to ensure that the past will never be forgotten and its memory will serve as a guide for the future.  The second, "Never Again," is not limited to the horrors of a particular time or place, nor by extent or methods, but rather it symbolizes the Jewish People's collective resolve to never stand by the blood of ther brethren and to never allow innocents to be brutalized for the crime of being Jewish.  SOURCE:  "Never Again"  Is Not Just a Slogan



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49
> 
> “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
> 
> 
> 
> This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah. Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless. The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about Israel's BS talking points, how about a critique by an international law professor who actively works in that field?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is the same canned, infomercial you have cut and pasted numerous times.
> 
> Without the benefit of an opportunity to have an opposing view being expressed or the opportunity to challenge the canned questions and prepared answers, what point is there in repeatedly cutting and pasting this infomercial? Does anyone get a free vegetable chopper for watching?
Click to expand...

OK, but it is new to you because you have not seen it yet.

BTW, this is an open forum. You can post an opposing view any time.


----------



## RoccoR

fanger,  et al,

Truly, is your home country not allowed to establish its own citizenship criteria.



fanger said:


> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine


*(COMMENT)*

And, how many of the Druze and Palestinians born in Israel hold Israeli citizenship?  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ah, tricky - tricky.  You changed the context from a "Zoinist" invasion of Palestine, to an Allied Invasion of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.
> 
> 
> 
> There was, but not in the classical sense. Britain was the occupying power in Palestine from 1917 until the Treaty of Lausenne. Then Britain changed the name, but not the status, from occupier to Mandate. There was no visible invasion as Britain already had military control of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) was a Joint British and French Military Administration which was the first of the occupation phases established with headquarters in Jerusalem at the end of 1917
> until the Civil Administration; with the surrender and demilitarization of all OttomanEmpire/Turkish Republic garrisons in Hejaz, Assir, Yemen, Syria, and Mesopotamia to the nearest Allied commander. (Clause #16 Mudros Armistice)  The OETA remained as the principle administration until the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at San Remo on the 25th April, 1920. Shortly afterwards, on the 1st July, 1920, the OETA regime was replaced by a civil administration under a High Commission.  (The Treaty of Lausanne )   The northern frontier of Palestine was determined in accordance with an Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its eastern frontier by virtue of the recognition, in 1923, of the existence of an independent Government in Transjordan (Article 25 of the 1922 Mandate).
> 
> Palestine was an undefined territory and not a Political Subdivision within the Ottoman Empire.   Palestine was not invaded as a political sovereignty, but as a military engagement and movement to contact in pursuit of retreating Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces.  Allied Forces where required to move forward and replace Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces that surrendered to the closest Allied Command pursuant to Clause 16 of the Mudros Armistice.
> 
> Again, it was the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic that was invaded and not the undefined territory under the regional name of "Palestine."
> 
> The Lausanne Treaty was signed on 24 July 1923 by the Allied Powers and Turkey; and went into force on 6 August 1924, on officially deposited in Paris.  Great Britain was the last of the Principle Allied Powers to ratify the treaty on 16 July 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Transjordan, it withdrew is forces leaving a handful of advisors behind. That was in line with the LoN Covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Jordan went through a series of steps.
> 
> In May 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  From that time forward, there had been a continuous prsence in Jordan of British Military Advisors until well after the 1949 Armistices; and even beyond..
> 
> This is not accurate at all.  Even after the Treaty of Alliance (1946) His Majesty The King (UK) recognised Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State and His Highness The Amir as the sovereign thereof. A further treaty with Britain was executed in March 1948, under which all restrictions on sovereignty were removed, although limited British base and transit rights in Transjordan continued, as did the British subsidy that paid for the Arab Legion.
> 
> I don't have the capacity for clairvoyance.  But I would venture to say that the  the Arab League left enough bread crumbs that even a blind man could determine that the Arabs would initiate a conflict should the Jewish National Home declare independence..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Palestine it maintained its military force. This was evidence that they planned on pulling some shit that was affirmed by their actions over the next thirty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that is a stretch.  Again, I'm not clairvoyant.  In 1942, the Jewish Agency came under increased pressure for stealing arms and ammunition from the British forces in the Middle East.
> 
> What 30 year period are we discussing?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over those thirty years, Britain allowed the Zionists to build their military. At the same time the British kept the Palestinians disarmed while arresting, exiling or killing their leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There was an arms embargo.  What is this --- more whining?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The greater the intensity of attacks by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, the more likely there will be an adverse response by the Jewish Community.  Especially after WWII, there was a growing number of Holocaust Survivors as well as the Survivors of the purges, expulsions, forced displacements, imprisonment in labor camps, and so many atrocities ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Algemeiner March 2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the Holocaust, two phrases stand out above all others as concrete universal Jewish resolutions.  The first, "Zachor" (to remember), is to ensure that the past will never be forgotten and its memory will serve as a guide for the future.  The second, "Never Again," is not limited to the horrors of a particular time or place, nor by extent or methods, but rather it symbolizes the Jewish People's collective resolve to never stand by the blood of ther brethren and to never allow innocents to be brutalized for the crime of being Jewish.  SOURCE:  "Never Again"  Is Not Just a Slogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK, so?

How does that relate to or change my post?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49
> 
> “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
> 
> 
> 
> This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah. Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless. The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about Israel's BS talking points, how about a critique by an international law professor who actively works in that field?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is the same canned, infomercial you have cut and pasted numerous times.
> 
> Without the benefit of an opportunity to have an opposing view being expressed or the opportunity to challenge the canned questions and prepared answers, what point is there in repeatedly cutting and pasting this infomercial? Does anyone get a free vegetable chopper for watching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but it is new to you because you have not seen it yet.
> 
> BTW, this is an open forum. You can post an opposing view any time.
Click to expand...

This is an open forum. Within this venue, comments are subject to critique and refutation unlike your YouTube video which was a canned infomercial. 

There's an obvious reason why such YouTube informercials appeal to a narrow audience.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah. Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless. The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about Israel's BS talking points, how about a critique by an international law professor who actively works in that field?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is the same canned, infomercial you have cut and pasted numerous times.
> 
> Without the benefit of an opportunity to have an opposing view being expressed or the opportunity to challenge the canned questions and prepared answers, what point is there in repeatedly cutting and pasting this infomercial? Does anyone get a free vegetable chopper for watching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but it is new to you because you have not seen it yet.
> 
> BTW, this is an open forum. You can post an opposing view any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an open forum. Within this venue, comments are subject to critique and refutation unlike your YouTube video which was a canned infomercial.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why such YouTube informercials appeal to a narrow audience.
Click to expand...

You can pull out passages that you do not agree with noted by the time on the video. Or you can post a video rebuttal.

You don't have to just whine about my video.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Kondor3 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine?
> 
> As an autonomous state...
> 
> Doesn't exist...
> 
> Never has...
> 
> Never will...
> 
> The denizen-losers (Muslim-Arabs) of the two postage-stamp -sized slices of land that comprise Rump Palestine need to relocate.
> 
> They're in-the-way, and time is running out.
> 
> They'd be better off purchasing a slice of the Egyptian desert and trying to make a go of it there.
> 
> There's nothing for them - and absolutely no future - where they are now.
> 
> Take your families out of there now, while you still can.
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Live.
Click to expand...

More BS Israeli talking points.

The rights of a people do not require statehood.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about Israel's BS talking points, how about a critique by an international law professor who actively works in that field?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is the same canned, infomercial you have cut and pasted numerous times.
> 
> Without the benefit of an opportunity to have an opposing view being expressed or the opportunity to challenge the canned questions and prepared answers, what point is there in repeatedly cutting and pasting this infomercial? Does anyone get a free vegetable chopper for watching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but it is new to you because you have not seen it yet.
> 
> BTW, this is an open forum. You can post an opposing view any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an open forum. Within this venue, comments are subject to critique and refutation unlike your YouTube video which was a canned infomercial.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why such YouTube informercials appeal to a narrow audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can pull out passages that you do not agree with noted by the time on the video. Or you can post a video rebuttal.
> 
> You don't have to just whine about my video.
Click to expand...


On the contrary, why don't you provide an account of the important elements within the infomercial, their legal precedence and applicability to the current situation. 

I'll leave refuting a YouTube informercial to others.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine?
> 
> As an autonomous state...
> 
> Doesn't exist...
> 
> Never has...
> 
> Never will...
> 
> The denizen-losers (Muslim-Arabs) of the two postage-stamp -sized slices of land that comprise Rump Palestine need to relocate.
> 
> They're in-the-way, and time is running out.
> 
> They'd be better off purchasing a slice of the Egyptian desert and trying to make a go of it there.
> 
> There's nothing for them - and absolutely no future - where they are now.
> 
> Take your families out of there now, while you still can.
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More BS Israeli talking points.
> 
> The rights of a people do not require statehood.
Click to expand...

That's more excuses for Islamist ineptitude and incompetence. 

The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination within the context of establishing an independent state. Arabs-Moslems could not muster the ability to do so and have instead chosen to scratch out a comfortable existence begging at the hand of a dedicated UN welfare agency.


----------



## Kondor3

P F Tinmore said:


> ...More BS Israeli talking points. The rights of a people do not require statehood.


In terms of national identity and relevant rights...

Rights are useless without the will and capacity to both claim and enforce those rights...

Yur Neanderthals have neither the will nor the capacity.

And it's far too late for your chickenshit Palestinians to pretend to grow a pair now.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine?
> 
> As an autonomous state...
> 
> Doesn't exist...
> 
> Never has...
> 
> Never will...
> 
> The denizen-losers (Muslim-Arabs) of the two postage-stamp -sized slices of land that comprise Rump Palestine need to relocate.
> 
> They're in-the-way, and time is running out.
> 
> They'd be better off purchasing a slice of the Egyptian desert and trying to make a go of it there.
> 
> There's nothing for them - and absolutely no future - where they are now.
> 
> Take your families out of there now, while you still can.
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More BS Israeli talking points.
> 
> The rights of a people do not require statehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's more excuses for Islamist ineptitude and incompetence.
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination within the context of establishing an independent state. Arabs-Moslems could not muster the ability to do so and have instead chosen to scratch out a comfortable existence begging at the hand of a dedicated UN welfare agency.
Click to expand...

The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?

Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?



They are inalienable human rights belonging to everyone, remember?  That is what YOU keep preaching.  The rights belong to the "people of the place".  They belong to all those who were citizens in August of 1923.  

These are YOUR arguments.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49
> 
> “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
> 
> 
> 
> This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah. Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless. The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about Israel's BS talking points, how about a critique by an international law professor who actively works in that field?
Click to expand...







 She is not she is just a mouthpiecve for islaminazi propaganda


P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49
> 
> “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
> 
> 
> 
> This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah. Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless. The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about Israel's BS talking points, how about a critique by an international law professor who actively works in that field?
Click to expand...








 Did you read the description that is based on islamonazi lies and blood libels. How are they stateless when they have their own nation that they refuse to allow to proceed to full independence ?


 Just more of your biased islamonazi LIES


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs certainly made their own bed and have since 1948 demanded a "do-over." Not gonna happen:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return.”  Haled al Azm, Syrian Prime Minister, 1948–49
> 
> “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States..." - The Arabs by Edward Atiyah, Secretary of the Arab League Office in London.
> 
> 
> 
> This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, blah, blah, blah. Israel constantly pounds on this issue but it is really meaningless. The reason people leave a conflict zone is irrelevant to the right to return. They could have just gone to Jordan for coffee and still have the right to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about Israel's BS talking points, how about a critique by an international law professor who actively works in that field?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is the same canned, infomercial you have cut and pasted numerous times.
> 
> Without the benefit of an opportunity to have an opposing view being expressed or the opportunity to challenge the canned questions and prepared answers, what point is there in repeatedly cutting and pasting this infomercial? Does anyone get a free vegetable chopper for watching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but it is new to you because you have not seen it yet.
> 
> BTW, this is an open forum. You can post an opposing view any time.
Click to expand...








 I have seen it on here many times, or something very similar using the same words and libels without any constructive unbiased evidence to support the narrative.  Just repeated islamonazi propaganda and lies


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ah, tricky - tricky.  You changed the context from a "Zoinist" invasion of Palestine, to an Allied Invasion of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.
> 
> 
> 
> There was, but not in the classical sense. Britain was the occupying power in Palestine from 1917 until the Treaty of Lausenne. Then Britain changed the name, but not the status, from occupier to Mandate. There was no visible invasion as Britain already had military control of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) was a Joint British and French Military Administration which was the first of the occupation phases established with headquarters in Jerusalem at the end of 1917
> until the Civil Administration; with the surrender and demilitarization of all OttomanEmpire/Turkish Republic garrisons in Hejaz, Assir, Yemen, Syria, and Mesopotamia to the nearest Allied commander. (Clause #16 Mudros Armistice)  The OETA remained as the principle administration until the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at San Remo on the 25th April, 1920. Shortly afterwards, on the 1st July, 1920, the OETA regime was replaced by a civil administration under a High Commission.  (The Treaty of Lausanne )   The northern frontier of Palestine was determined in accordance with an Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its eastern frontier by virtue of the recognition, in 1923, of the existence of an independent Government in Transjordan (Article 25 of the 1922 Mandate).
> 
> Palestine was an undefined territory and not a Political Subdivision within the Ottoman Empire.   Palestine was not invaded as a political sovereignty, but as a military engagement and movement to contact in pursuit of retreating Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces.  Allied Forces where required to move forward and replace Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces that surrendered to the closest Allied Command pursuant to Clause 16 of the Mudros Armistice.
> 
> Again, it was the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic that was invaded and not the undefined territory under the regional name of "Palestine."
> 
> The Lausanne Treaty was signed on 24 July 1923 by the Allied Powers and Turkey; and went into force on 6 August 1924, on officially deposited in Paris.  Great Britain was the last of the Principle Allied Powers to ratify the treaty on 16 July 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Transjordan, it withdrew is forces leaving a handful of advisors behind. That was in line with the LoN Covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Jordan went through a series of steps.
> 
> In May 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  From that time forward, there had been a continuous prsence in Jordan of British Military Advisors until well after the 1949 Armistices; and even beyond..
> 
> This is not accurate at all.  Even after the Treaty of Alliance (1946) His Majesty The King (UK) recognised Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State and His Highness The Amir as the sovereign thereof. A further treaty with Britain was executed in March 1948, under which all restrictions on sovereignty were removed, although limited British base and transit rights in Transjordan continued, as did the British subsidy that paid for the Arab Legion.
> 
> I don't have the capacity for clairvoyance.  But I would venture to say that the  the Arab League left enough bread crumbs that even a blind man could determine that the Arabs would initiate a conflict should the Jewish National Home declare independence..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Palestine it maintained its military force. This was evidence that they planned on pulling some shit that was affirmed by their actions over the next thirty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that is a stretch.  Again, I'm not clairvoyant.  In 1942, the Jewish Agency came under increased pressure for stealing arms and ammunition from the British forces in the Middle East.
> 
> What 30 year period are we discussing?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over those thirty years, Britain allowed the Zionists to build their military. At the same time the British kept the Palestinians disarmed while arresting, exiling or killing their leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There was an arms embargo.  What is this --- more whining?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The greater the intensity of attacks by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, the more likely there will be an adverse response by the Jewish Community.  Especially after WWII, there was a growing number of Holocaust Survivors as well as the Survivors of the purges, expulsions, forced displacements, imprisonment in labor camps, and so many atrocities ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Algemeiner March 2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the Holocaust, two phrases stand out above all others as concrete universal Jewish resolutions.  The first, "Zachor" (to remember), is to ensure that the past will never be forgotten and its memory will serve as a guide for the future.  The second, "Never Again," is not limited to the horrors of a particular time or place, nor by extent or methods, but rather it symbolizes the Jewish People's collective resolve to never stand by the blood of ther brethren and to never allow innocents to be brutalized for the crime of being Jewish.  SOURCE:  "Never Again"  Is Not Just a Slogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> How does that relate to or change my post?
Click to expand...








It shows it to be your usual pack of islamonazi lies and propaganda


----------



## Phoenall

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ah, tricky - tricky.  You changed the context from a "Zoinist" invasion of Palestine, to an Allied Invasion of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.
> 
> 
> 
> There was, but not in the classical sense. Britain was the occupying power in Palestine from 1917 until the Treaty of Lausenne. Then Britain changed the name, but not the status, from occupier to Mandate. There was no visible invasion as Britain already had military control of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) was a Joint British and French Military Administration which was the first of the occupation phases established with headquarters in Jerusalem at the end of 1917
> until the Civil Administration; with the surrender and demilitarization of all OttomanEmpire/Turkish Republic garrisons in Hejaz, Assir, Yemen, Syria, and Mesopotamia to the nearest Allied commander. (Clause #16 Mudros Armistice)  The OETA remained as the principle administration until the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at San Remo on the 25th April, 1920. Shortly afterwards, on the 1st July, 1920, the OETA regime was replaced by a civil administration under a High Commission.  (The Treaty of Lausanne )   The northern frontier of Palestine was determined in accordance with an Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its eastern frontier by virtue of the recognition, in 1923, of the existence of an independent Government in Transjordan (Article 25 of the 1922 Mandate).
> 
> Palestine was an undefined territory and not a Political Subdivision within the Ottoman Empire.   Palestine was not invaded as a political sovereignty, but as a military engagement and movement to contact in pursuit of retreating Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces.  Allied Forces where required to move forward and replace Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces that surrendered to the closest Allied Command pursuant to Clause 16 of the Mudros Armistice.
> 
> Again, it was the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic that was invaded and not the undefined territory under the regional name of "Palestine."
> 
> The Lausanne Treaty was signed on 24 July 1923 by the Allied Powers and Turkey; and went into force on 6 August 1924, on officially deposited in Paris.  Great Britain was the last of the Principle Allied Powers to ratify the treaty on 16 July 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Transjordan, it withdrew is forces leaving a handful of advisors behind. That was in line with the LoN Covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Jordan went through a series of steps.
> 
> In May 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  From that time forward, there had been a continuous prsence in Jordan of British Military Advisors until well after the 1949 Armistices; and even beyond..
> 
> This is not accurate at all.  Even after the Treaty of Alliance (1946) His Majesty The King (UK) recognised Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State and His Highness The Amir as the sovereign thereof. A further treaty with Britain was executed in March 1948, under which all restrictions on sovereignty were removed, although limited British base and transit rights in Transjordan continued, as did the British subsidy that paid for the Arab Legion.
> 
> I don't have the capacity for clairvoyance.  But I would venture to say that the  the Arab League left enough bread crumbs that even a blind man could determine that the Arabs would initiate a conflict should the Jewish National Home declare independence..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Palestine it maintained its military force. This was evidence that they planned on pulling some shit that was affirmed by their actions over the next thirty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that is a stretch.  Again, I'm not clairvoyant.  In 1942, the Jewish Agency came under increased pressure for stealing arms and ammunition from the British forces in the Middle East.
> 
> What 30 year period are we discussing?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over those thirty years, Britain allowed the Zionists to build their military. At the same time the British kept the Palestinians disarmed while arresting, exiling or killing their leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There was an arms embargo.  What is this --- more whining?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The greater the intensity of attacks by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, the more likely there will be an adverse response by the Jewish Community.  Especially after WWII, there was a growing number of Holocaust Survivors as well as the Survivors of the purges, expulsions, forced displacements, imprisonment in labor camps, and so many atrocities ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Algemeiner March 2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the Holocaust, two phrases stand out above all others as concrete universal Jewish resolutions.  The first, "Zachor" (to remember), is to ensure that the past will never be forgotten and its memory will serve as a guide for the future.  The second, "Never Again," is not limited to the horrors of a particular time or place, nor by extent or methods, but rather it symbolizes the Jewish People's collective resolve to never stand by the blood of ther brethren and to never allow innocents to be brutalized for the crime of being Jewish.  SOURCE:  "Never Again"  Is Not Just a Slogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> How does that relate to or change my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows it to be your usual pack of islamonazi lies and propaganda
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine?
> 
> As an autonomous state...
> 
> Doesn't exist...
> 
> Never has...
> 
> Never will...
> 
> The denizen-losers (Muslim-Arabs) of the two postage-stamp -sized slices of land that comprise Rump Palestine need to relocate.
> 
> They're in-the-way, and time is running out.
> 
> They'd be better off purchasing a slice of the Egyptian desert and trying to make a go of it there.
> 
> There's nothing for them - and absolutely no future - where they are now.
> 
> Take your families out of there now, while you still can.
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More BS Israeli talking points.
> 
> The rights of a people do not require statehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's more excuses for Islamist ineptitude and incompetence.
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination within the context of establishing an independent state. Arabs-Moslems could not muster the ability to do so and have instead chosen to scratch out a comfortable existence begging at the hand of a dedicated UN welfare agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...







Yes they did under the LoN Mandate of palestine and the UN charter along with many international laws of the time. 

 Why should we give you a link when you refuse to produce any links to support your thousands of claims ?


----------



## Phoenall

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are inalienable human rights belonging to everyone, remember?  That is what YOU keep preaching.  The rights belong to the "people of the place".  They belong to all those who were citizens in August of 1923.
> 
> These are YOUR arguments.
Click to expand...







 And once again he is denying those rights to the Jews with more right to the land than the illegal immigrant arab muslims


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conveniently "meaningless" _to you_ but no country is required to resettle hostile "refugees" who may (or may not) have resided in that country at some previous time. As already mentioned, the UN relief agency had only minimal eligibility requirements and even they may have been ignored in the rush to sign up Arab "refugees" for 3-hots-&-a-cot. Hell, even Arafat was an Egyptian.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of just blabbering on about Israel's BS talking points, how about a critique by an international law professor who actively works in that field?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is the same canned, infomercial you have cut and pasted numerous times.
> 
> Without the benefit of an opportunity to have an opposing view being expressed or the opportunity to challenge the canned questions and prepared answers, what point is there in repeatedly cutting and pasting this infomercial? Does anyone get a free vegetable chopper for watching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but it is new to you because you have not seen it yet.
> 
> BTW, this is an open forum. You can post an opposing view any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an open forum. Within this venue, comments are subject to critique and refutation unlike your YouTube video which was a canned infomercial.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why such YouTube informercials appeal to a narrow audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can pull out passages that you do not agree with noted by the time on the video. Or you can post a video rebuttal.
> 
> You don't have to just whine about my video.
Click to expand...








 Or we can put our own spin on it and point to the LIES told that have been destroyed over time by truth and reality. The fact that she is a muslim straight away means her video is biased.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine?
> 
> As an autonomous state...
> 
> Doesn't exist...
> 
> Never has...
> 
> Never will...
> 
> The denizen-losers (Muslim-Arabs) of the two postage-stamp -sized slices of land that comprise Rump Palestine need to relocate.
> 
> They're in-the-way, and time is running out.
> 
> They'd be better off purchasing a slice of the Egyptian desert and trying to make a go of it there.
> 
> There's nothing for them - and absolutely no future - where they are now.
> 
> Take your families out of there now, while you still can.
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More BS Israeli talking points.
> 
> The rights of a people do not require statehood.
Click to expand...







 WRONG unless you want to be told all you have is islamonazi talking points based on LIES and BLOOD LIBELS.

 Now explain again how an illegal immigrant from Syria has more rights than a Jew granted the right to migrate and given citizenship ?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine?
> 
> As an autonomous state...
> 
> Doesn't exist...
> 
> Never has...
> 
> Never will...
> 
> The denizen-losers (Muslim-Arabs) of the two postage-stamp -sized slices of land that comprise Rump Palestine need to relocate.
> 
> They're in-the-way, and time is running out.
> 
> They'd be better off purchasing a slice of the Egyptian desert and trying to make a go of it there.
> 
> There's nothing for them - and absolutely no future - where they are now.
> 
> Take your families out of there now, while you still can.
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More BS Israeli talking points.
> 
> The rights of a people do not require statehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's more excuses for Islamist ineptitude and incompetence.
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination within the context of establishing an independent state. Arabs-Moslems could not muster the ability to do so and have instead chosen to scratch out a comfortable existence begging at the hand of a dedicated UN welfare agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Actually, yes. The circumstances surrounding that right of self determination has been addressed for you multiple times.


----------



## Kondor3

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are inalienable human rights belonging to everyone, remember?  That is what YOU keep preaching.  The rights belong to the "people of the place".  They belong to all those who were citizens in August of 1923.
> 
> These are YOUR arguments.
Click to expand...

Or August of 70 C.E.


----------



## Kondor3

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine?
> 
> As an autonomous state...
> 
> Doesn't exist...
> 
> Never has...
> 
> Never will...
> 
> The denizen-losers (Muslim-Arabs) of the two postage-stamp -sized slices of land that comprise Rump Palestine need to relocate.
> 
> They're in-the-way, and time is running out.
> 
> They'd be better off purchasing a slice of the Egyptian desert and trying to make a go of it there.
> 
> There's nothing for them - and absolutely no future - where they are now.
> 
> Take your families out of there now, while you still can.
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More BS Israeli talking points.
> 
> The rights of a people do not require statehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's more excuses for Islamist ineptitude and incompetence.
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination within the context of establishing an independent state. Arabs-Moslems could not muster the ability to do so and have instead chosen to scratch out a comfortable existence begging at the hand of a dedicated UN welfare agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, yes. The circumstances surrounding that right of self determination has been addressed for you multiple times.
Click to expand...

Tinny is a One Trick Pony.

You can serve-up such arguments until you're blue in the face, and, because it's not the answer *HE* (and his kind) wants to hear, he'll nip at your heels forever, if you let him.

In the end, there is no talking-to nor reasoning-with such people.

That's why the Israelis stopped talking to them, and started bombing the shit out of them, years ago.

Using the only language - sheer force - that these Neanderthals truly understand.

Useful Idiots like our friend here merely prolong the agony for the so-called Palestinians, who have lost, decisively, and permanently.

It's over.

One of these days, the rank-and-file in Gaza and the West Bank will reach the conclusion that they've been hoodwinked into staying in-place decades longer than advisable.

Had the so-called 'Palestinians' of 1948 simply picked-up and left, 70 years ago, once they had lost, or after any of several stunning Israeli victories over an overwhelming Muslim-Arab assault, their children and grandchildren and great-grandchildren would now be laughing and playing in peaceful, safe places, and enjoying life; life with a future.

Time for the Palestinians to go - to pack up and leave a land no longer theirs (if it ever was) - to give the next generation the chance that this one, and the one before it, never gave themselves, because they listened to liars and zealots and fools - murderous, bloodthirsty, bad men.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Well, this is really kind of strange.

The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?

The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.

Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.

In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.    

The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.  

*(DILEMMA)*

The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.

No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).  

Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ah, tricky - tricky.  You changed the context from a "Zoinist" invasion of Palestine, to an Allied Invasion of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.
> 
> 
> 
> There was, but not in the classical sense. Britain was the occupying power in Palestine from 1917 until the Treaty of Lausenne. Then Britain changed the name, but not the status, from occupier to Mandate. There was no visible invasion as Britain already had military control of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) was a Joint British and French Military Administration which was the first of the occupation phases established with headquarters in Jerusalem at the end of 1917
> until the Civil Administration; with the surrender and demilitarization of all OttomanEmpire/Turkish Republic garrisons in Hejaz, Assir, Yemen, Syria, and Mesopotamia to the nearest Allied commander. (Clause #16 Mudros Armistice)  The OETA remained as the principle administration until the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at San Remo on the 25th April, 1920. Shortly afterwards, on the 1st July, 1920, the OETA regime was replaced by a civil administration under a High Commission.  (The Treaty of Lausanne )   The northern frontier of Palestine was determined in accordance with an Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its eastern frontier by virtue of the recognition, in 1923, of the existence of an independent Government in Transjordan (Article 25 of the 1922 Mandate).
> 
> Palestine was an undefined territory and not a Political Subdivision within the Ottoman Empire.   Palestine was not invaded as a political sovereignty, but as a military engagement and movement to contact in pursuit of retreating Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces.  Allied Forces where required to move forward and replace Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces that surrendered to the closest Allied Command pursuant to Clause 16 of the Mudros Armistice.
> 
> Again, it was the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic that was invaded and not the undefined territory under the regional name of "Palestine."
> 
> The Lausanne Treaty was signed on 24 July 1923 by the Allied Powers and Turkey; and went into force on 6 August 1924, on officially deposited in Paris.  Great Britain was the last of the Principle Allied Powers to ratify the treaty on 16 July 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Transjordan, it withdrew is forces leaving a handful of advisors behind. That was in line with the LoN Covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Jordan went through a series of steps.
> 
> In May 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  From that time forward, there had been a continuous prsence in Jordan of British Military Advisors until well after the 1949 Armistices; and even beyond..
> 
> This is not accurate at all.  Even after the Treaty of Alliance (1946) His Majesty The King (UK) recognised Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State and His Highness The Amir as the sovereign thereof. A further treaty with Britain was executed in March 1948, under which all restrictions on sovereignty were removed, although limited British base and transit rights in Transjordan continued, as did the British subsidy that paid for the Arab Legion.
> 
> I don't have the capacity for clairvoyance.  But I would venture to say that the  the Arab League left enough bread crumbs that even a blind man could determine that the Arabs would initiate a conflict should the Jewish National Home declare independence..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Palestine it maintained its military force. This was evidence that they planned on pulling some shit that was affirmed by their actions over the next thirty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that is a stretch.  Again, I'm not clairvoyant.  In 1942, the Jewish Agency came under increased pressure for stealing arms and ammunition from the British forces in the Middle East.
> 
> What 30 year period are we discussing?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over those thirty years, Britain allowed the Zionists to build their military. At the same time the British kept the Palestinians disarmed while arresting, exiling or killing their leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There was an arms embargo.  What is this --- more whining?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The greater the intensity of attacks by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, the more likely there will be an adverse response by the Jewish Community.  Especially after WWII, there was a growing number of Holocaust Survivors as well as the Survivors of the purges, expulsions, forced displacements, imprisonment in labor camps, and so many atrocities ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Algemeiner March 2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the Holocaust, two phrases stand out above all others as concrete universal Jewish resolutions.  The first, "Zachor" (to remember), is to ensure that the past will never be forgotten and its memory will serve as a guide for the future.  The second, "Never Again," is not limited to the horrors of a particular time or place, nor by extent or methods, but rather it symbolizes the Jewish People's collective resolve to never stand by the blood of ther brethren and to never allow innocents to be brutalized for the crime of being Jewish.  SOURCE:  "Never Again"  Is Not Just a Slogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> How does that relate to or change my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows it to be your usual pack of islamonazi lies and propaganda
Click to expand...

IOW, you have nothing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.​
It is not all people. It is all peoples. Why are you changing who has rights?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ah, tricky - tricky.  You changed the context from a "Zoinist" invasion of Palestine, to an Allied Invasion of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.
> 
> 
> 
> There was, but not in the classical sense. Britain was the occupying power in Palestine from 1917 until the Treaty of Lausenne. Then Britain changed the name, but not the status, from occupier to Mandate. There was no visible invasion as Britain already had military control of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) was a Joint British and French Military Administration which was the first of the occupation phases established with headquarters in Jerusalem at the end of 1917
> until the Civil Administration; with the surrender and demilitarization of all OttomanEmpire/Turkish Republic garrisons in Hejaz, Assir, Yemen, Syria, and Mesopotamia to the nearest Allied commander. (Clause #16 Mudros Armistice)  The OETA remained as the principle administration until the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at San Remo on the 25th April, 1920. Shortly afterwards, on the 1st July, 1920, the OETA regime was replaced by a civil administration under a High Commission.  (The Treaty of Lausanne )   The northern frontier of Palestine was determined in accordance with an Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its eastern frontier by virtue of the recognition, in 1923, of the existence of an independent Government in Transjordan (Article 25 of the 1922 Mandate).
> 
> Palestine was an undefined territory and not a Political Subdivision within the Ottoman Empire.   Palestine was not invaded as a political sovereignty, but as a military engagement and movement to contact in pursuit of retreating Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces.  Allied Forces where required to move forward and replace Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces that surrendered to the closest Allied Command pursuant to Clause 16 of the Mudros Armistice.
> 
> Again, it was the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic that was invaded and not the undefined territory under the regional name of "Palestine."
> 
> The Lausanne Treaty was signed on 24 July 1923 by the Allied Powers and Turkey; and went into force on 6 August 1924, on officially deposited in Paris.  Great Britain was the last of the Principle Allied Powers to ratify the treaty on 16 July 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Transjordan, it withdrew is forces leaving a handful of advisors behind. That was in line with the LoN Covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Jordan went through a series of steps.
> 
> In May 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  From that time forward, there had been a continuous prsence in Jordan of British Military Advisors until well after the 1949 Armistices; and even beyond..
> 
> This is not accurate at all.  Even after the Treaty of Alliance (1946) His Majesty The King (UK) recognised Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State and His Highness The Amir as the sovereign thereof. A further treaty with Britain was executed in March 1948, under which all restrictions on sovereignty were removed, although limited British base and transit rights in Transjordan continued, as did the British subsidy that paid for the Arab Legion.
> 
> I don't have the capacity for clairvoyance.  But I would venture to say that the  the Arab League left enough bread crumbs that even a blind man could determine that the Arabs would initiate a conflict should the Jewish National Home declare independence..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Palestine it maintained its military force. This was evidence that they planned on pulling some shit that was affirmed by their actions over the next thirty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that is a stretch.  Again, I'm not clairvoyant.  In 1942, the Jewish Agency came under increased pressure for stealing arms and ammunition from the British forces in the Middle East.
> 
> What 30 year period are we discussing?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over those thirty years, Britain allowed the Zionists to build their military. At the same time the British kept the Palestinians disarmed while arresting, exiling or killing their leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There was an arms embargo.  What is this --- more whining?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The greater the intensity of attacks by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, the more likely there will be an adverse response by the Jewish Community.  Especially after WWII, there was a growing number of Holocaust Survivors as well as the Survivors of the purges, expulsions, forced displacements, imprisonment in labor camps, and so many atrocities ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Algemeiner March 2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the Holocaust, two phrases stand out above all others as concrete universal Jewish resolutions.  The first, "Zachor" (to remember), is to ensure that the past will never be forgotten and its memory will serve as a guide for the future.  The second, "Never Again," is not limited to the horrors of a particular time or place, nor by extent or methods, but rather it symbolizes the Jewish People's collective resolve to never stand by the blood of ther brethren and to never allow innocents to be brutalized for the crime of being Jewish.  SOURCE:  "Never Again"  Is Not Just a Slogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> How does that relate to or change my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows it to be your usual pack of islamonazi lies and propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, being Of the jewish faith is the only criteria for being granted citizenship  of the israeli entity currently occupying Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine?
> 
> As an autonomous state...
> 
> Doesn't exist...
> 
> Never has...
> 
> Never will...
> 
> The denizen-losers (Muslim-Arabs) of the two postage-stamp -sized slices of land that comprise Rump Palestine need to relocate.
> 
> They're in-the-way, and time is running out.
> 
> They'd be better off purchasing a slice of the Egyptian desert and trying to make a go of it there.
> 
> There's nothing for them - and absolutely no future - where they are now.
> 
> Take your families out of there now, while you still can.
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More BS Israeli talking points.
> 
> The rights of a people do not require statehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's more excuses for Islamist ineptitude and incompetence.
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination within the context of establishing an independent state. Arabs-Moslems could not muster the ability to do so and have instead chosen to scratch out a comfortable existence begging at the hand of a dedicated UN welfare agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did under the LoN Mandate of palestine and the UN charter along with many international laws of the time.
> 
> Why should we give you a link when you refuse to produce any links to support your thousands of claims ?
Click to expand...

I provide links to prove my point but you keep marching on with Israel's lies like a good little boy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
So you believe that might makes right.

You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.

BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.​
> It is not all people. It is all peoples. Why are you changing who has rights?



And here begins the justifications for why the Jewish people, of all the people in the world, do not have the inherent, inalienable, human rights that ALL OTHERS have.  Because the Jewish people are a "people" but they are not a "peoples".  

Btw, I have asked you before to define "peoples" and you ignored me.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

People, Peoples, I don't care.  You can quibble all you want.  I will admit (stand corrected) that the Charter says " principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples."

I'll talk about the central issue.  My implication was that all humans have that right, and all collection of related humans by ethnic, racial, religious, and culture.



P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.​
> It is not all people. It is all peoples. Why are you changing who has rights?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Your implication questioned whether or not the Israelis _(Jewish Agency and Provisional Government)_ and all they represented --- had the "Right of Self-Determination." 

I say they do.  I say that there is no Customary International Humanitarian Law that denies the Israelis that self-determination.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ah, tricky - tricky.  You changed the context from a "Zoinist" invasion of Palestine, to an Allied Invasion of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no invading army into enemy territory to pillage and plunder.
> 
> 
> 
> There was, but not in the classical sense. Britain was the occupying power in Palestine from 1917 until the Treaty of Lausenne. Then Britain changed the name, but not the status, from occupier to Mandate. There was no visible invasion as Britain already had military control of the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) was a Joint British and French Military Administration which was the first of the occupation phases established with headquarters in Jerusalem at the end of 1917
> until the Civil Administration; with the surrender and demilitarization of all OttomanEmpire/Turkish Republic garrisons in Hejaz, Assir, Yemen, Syria, and Mesopotamia to the nearest Allied commander. (Clause #16 Mudros Armistice)  The OETA remained as the principle administration until the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at San Remo on the 25th April, 1920. Shortly afterwards, on the 1st July, 1920, the OETA regime was replaced by a civil administration under a High Commission.  (The Treaty of Lausanne )   The northern frontier of Palestine was determined in accordance with an Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its eastern frontier by virtue of the recognition, in 1923, of the existence of an independent Government in Transjordan (Article 25 of the 1922 Mandate).
> 
> Palestine was an undefined territory and not a Political Subdivision within the Ottoman Empire.   Palestine was not invaded as a political sovereignty, but as a military engagement and movement to contact in pursuit of retreating Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces.  Allied Forces where required to move forward and replace Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces that surrendered to the closest Allied Command pursuant to Clause 16 of the Mudros Armistice.
> 
> Again, it was the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic that was invaded and not the undefined territory under the regional name of "Palestine."
> 
> The Lausanne Treaty was signed on 24 July 1923 by the Allied Powers and Turkey; and went into force on 6 August 1924, on officially deposited in Paris.  Great Britain was the last of the Principle Allied Powers to ratify the treaty on 16 July 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Transjordan, it withdrew is forces leaving a handful of advisors behind. That was in line with the LoN Covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Jordan went through a series of steps.
> 
> In May 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  From that time forward, there had been a continuous prsence in Jordan of British Military Advisors until well after the 1949 Armistices; and even beyond..
> 
> This is not accurate at all.  Even after the Treaty of Alliance (1946) His Majesty The King (UK) recognised Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State and His Highness The Amir as the sovereign thereof. A further treaty with Britain was executed in March 1948, under which all restrictions on sovereignty were removed, although limited British base and transit rights in Transjordan continued, as did the British subsidy that paid for the Arab Legion.
> 
> I don't have the capacity for clairvoyance.  But I would venture to say that the  the Arab League left enough bread crumbs that even a blind man could determine that the Arabs would initiate a conflict should the Jewish National Home declare independence..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Palestine it maintained its military force. This was evidence that they planned on pulling some shit that was affirmed by their actions over the next thirty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that is a stretch.  Again, I'm not clairvoyant.  In 1942, the Jewish Agency came under increased pressure for stealing arms and ammunition from the British forces in the Middle East.
> 
> What 30 year period are we discussing?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over those thirty years, Britain allowed the Zionists to build their military. At the same time the British kept the Palestinians disarmed while arresting, exiling or killing their leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There was an arms embargo.  What is this --- more whining?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The greater the intensity of attacks by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, the more likely there will be an adverse response by the Jewish Community.  Especially after WWII, there was a growing number of Holocaust Survivors as well as the Survivors of the purges, expulsions, forced displacements, imprisonment in labor camps, and so many atrocities ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Algemeiner March 2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the Holocaust, two phrases stand out above all others as concrete universal Jewish resolutions.  The first, "Zachor" (to remember), is to ensure that the past will never be forgotten and its memory will serve as a guide for the future.  The second, "Never Again," is not limited to the horrors of a particular time or place, nor by extent or methods, but rather it symbolizes the Jewish People's collective resolve to never stand by the blood of ther brethren and to never allow innocents to be brutalized for the crime of being Jewish.  SOURCE:  "Never Again"  Is Not Just a Slogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> How does that relate to or change my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows it to be your usual pack of islamonazi lies and propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, you have nothing.
Click to expand...








That would be you which is why you tout the same islamonazi lies and propaganda all the time. No evidence from any unbiased source or from the UN archives, just muslims giving out islamic talking points


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.​
> It is not all people. It is all peoples. Why are you changing who has rights?
Click to expand...







Why are you denying that the Jews have the self same rights as the arab muslims ?

 Why are you denying the Jews the support of international laws whenthey go against islamonazi propaganda

 Why are you LYING so much to attack the Jews when the truth is known.

The only person on here changing who has rights is you as shown by your posts that manipulate just one word to alter their meaning so you can be an anti semitic racist POS


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ah, tricky - tricky.  You changed the context from a "Zoinist" invasion of Palestine, to an Allied Invasion of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was, but not in the classical sense. Britain was the occupying power in Palestine from 1917 until the Treaty of Lausenne. Then Britain changed the name, but not the status, from occupier to Mandate. There was no visible invasion as Britain already had military control of the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) was a Joint British and French Military Administration which was the first of the occupation phases established with headquarters in Jerusalem at the end of 1917
> until the Civil Administration; with the surrender and demilitarization of all OttomanEmpire/Turkish Republic garrisons in Hejaz, Assir, Yemen, Syria, and Mesopotamia to the nearest Allied commander. (Clause #16 Mudros Armistice)  The OETA remained as the principle administration until the decisions made by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at San Remo on the 25th April, 1920. Shortly afterwards, on the 1st July, 1920, the OETA regime was replaced by a civil administration under a High Commission.  (The Treaty of Lausanne )   The northern frontier of Palestine was determined in accordance with an Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its eastern frontier by virtue of the recognition, in 1923, of the existence of an independent Government in Transjordan (Article 25 of the 1922 Mandate).
> 
> Palestine was an undefined territory and not a Political Subdivision within the Ottoman Empire.   Palestine was not invaded as a political sovereignty, but as a military engagement and movement to contact in pursuit of retreating Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces.  Allied Forces where required to move forward and replace Ottoman Empire/Turkish Forces that surrendered to the closest Allied Command pursuant to Clause 16 of the Mudros Armistice.
> 
> Again, it was the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic that was invaded and not the undefined territory under the regional name of "Palestine."
> 
> The Lausanne Treaty was signed on 24 July 1923 by the Allied Powers and Turkey; and went into force on 6 August 1924, on officially deposited in Paris.  Great Britain was the last of the Principle Allied Powers to ratify the treaty on 16 July 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Transjordan, it withdrew is forces leaving a handful of advisors behind. That was in line with the LoN Covenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Jordan went through a series of steps.
> 
> In May 1923, Britain formally recognized the Emirate of Transjordan as a state under the leadership of Emir Abdullah.  From that time forward, there had been a continuous prsence in Jordan of British Military Advisors until well after the 1949 Armistices; and even beyond..
> 
> This is not accurate at all.  Even after the Treaty of Alliance (1946) His Majesty The King (UK) recognised Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State and His Highness The Amir as the sovereign thereof. A further treaty with Britain was executed in March 1948, under which all restrictions on sovereignty were removed, although limited British base and transit rights in Transjordan continued, as did the British subsidy that paid for the Arab Legion.
> 
> I don't have the capacity for clairvoyance.  But I would venture to say that the  the Arab League left enough bread crumbs that even a blind man could determine that the Arabs would initiate a conflict should the Jewish National Home declare independence..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Britain changed from occupier to Mandate in Palestine it maintained its military force. This was evidence that they planned on pulling some shit that was affirmed by their actions over the next thirty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that is a stretch.  Again, I'm not clairvoyant.  In 1942, the Jewish Agency came under increased pressure for stealing arms and ammunition from the British forces in the Middle East.
> 
> What 30 year period are we discussing?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over those thirty years, Britain allowed the Zionists to build their military. At the same time the British kept the Palestinians disarmed while arresting, exiling or killing their leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There was an arms embargo.  What is this --- more whining?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Zionists attacked Palestine before the 1948 war there was no apparent invasion because their military was already in house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The greater the intensity of attacks by the Hostile Arab Palestinians, the more likely there will be an adverse response by the Jewish Community.  Especially after WWII, there was a growing number of Holocaust Survivors as well as the Survivors of the purges, expulsions, forced displacements, imprisonment in labor camps, and so many atrocities ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Algemeiner March 2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the Holocaust, two phrases stand out above all others as concrete universal Jewish resolutions.  The first, "Zachor" (to remember), is to ensure that the past will never be forgotten and its memory will serve as a guide for the future.  The second, "Never Again," is not limited to the horrors of a particular time or place, nor by extent or methods, but rather it symbolizes the Jewish People's collective resolve to never stand by the blood of ther brethren and to never allow innocents to be brutalized for the crime of being Jewish.  SOURCE:  "Never Again"  Is Not Just a Slogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> How does that relate to or change my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows it to be your usual pack of islamonazi lies and propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine?
> 
> As an autonomous state...
> 
> Doesn't exist...
> 
> Never has...
> 
> Never will...
> 
> The denizen-losers (Muslim-Arabs) of the two postage-stamp -sized slices of land that comprise Rump Palestine need to relocate.
> 
> They're in-the-way, and time is running out.
> 
> They'd be better off purchasing a slice of the Egyptian desert and trying to make a go of it there.
> 
> There's nothing for them - and absolutely no future - where they are now.
> 
> Take your families out of there now, while you still can.
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More BS Israeli talking points.
> 
> The rights of a people do not require statehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's more excuses for Islamist ineptitude and incompetence.
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination within the context of establishing an independent state. Arabs-Moslems could not muster the ability to do so and have instead chosen to scratch out a comfortable existence begging at the hand of a dedicated UN welfare agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did under the LoN Mandate of palestine and the UN charter along with many international laws of the time.
> 
> Why should we give you a link when you refuse to produce any links to support your thousands of claims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provide links to prove my point but you keep marching on with Israel's lies like a good little boy.
Click to expand...







 WRONG you promote islamonazi propaganda and then sulk when it is shown to be just that. You have not once proved that a nation od palestine existed prior to 1988, yet still run with the LIE. You have not provided the maps delineating the borders of the nation of palestine, yet still run with the LIE that the mandate of palestines borders are the ones granted by a non existent treaty in 1923. Your constant use of the islamonazi treatise on the validity of palestine is laughable and stupid when you know the author has twisted the words to suit islamonazi propaganda.

WHEN ASKED FOR LINKS YOU RUN AWAY BECAUSE YOU KNOW THE SAME ARGUMENTS WILL DESTROY YOUR LINKS AND SHOW YOU AS A COMPLETE MORON.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
Click to expand...







 So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
Click to expand...

That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
Click to expand...


That's odd. When do civilized people (peoples) abide by such fascist ideologies as delineated in the Hamas Charter?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis chose to exercise their right of self determination...​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
Click to expand...






 Which also shows that you dont give a damn about the Jews rights as you deny they exist all the time. And the group you support and defend have no respect for any laws giving anyone else but islamonazi's any rights.

 Until the muslims are forced into giving others their legal rights dont try and put the blame on the Jews, it wont work going on your track record of LIES and BLOOD LIBELS without any evidence to support your claims.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's odd. When do civilized people (peoples) abide by such fascist ideologies as delineated in the Hamas Charter?
Click to expand...

Do you mean the Israeli Charter?

Nobody else uses it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Did they have the right to self determination in Palestine?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also shows that you dont give a damn about the Jews rights as you deny they exist all the time. And the group you support and defend have no respect for any laws giving anyone else but islamonazi's any rights.
> 
> Until the muslims are forced into giving others their legal rights dont try and put the blame on the Jews, it wont work going on your track record of LIES and BLOOD LIBELS without any evidence to support your claims.
Click to expand...

Not true. Listen to anyone anywhere in BDS and they all call for equal rights for the Jews.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's odd. When do civilized people (peoples) abide by such fascist ideologies as delineated in the Hamas Charter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the Israeli Charter?
> 
> Nobody else uses it.
Click to expand...

Pleading ignorance and denial won't help you here. In both words and actions, the Islamist terrorists in Hamas and Fatah abide by the Islamo-fascist principles of the Hamas Charter. It has never been repudiated by your Islamic terrorist heroes.

What a shame that you believe taqiyya is going to be an effective tactic for lies and deceit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's odd. When do civilized people (peoples) abide by such fascist ideologies as delineated in the Hamas Charter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the Israeli Charter?
> 
> Nobody else uses it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pleading ignorance and denial won't help you here. In both words and actions, the Islamist terrorists in Hamas and Fatah abide by the Islamo-fascist principles of the Hamas Charter. It has never been repudiated by your Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> What a shame that you believe taqiyya is going to be an effective tactic for lies and deceit.
Click to expand...

Hamas is a conflict driven organization. Remove the conflict and they will melt away like ice cream in August.

If there was peace would anyone in Israel vote for nutandyahoo?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> 
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's odd. When do civilized people (peoples) abide by such fascist ideologies as delineated in the Hamas Charter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the Israeli Charter?
> 
> Nobody else uses it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pleading ignorance and denial won't help you here. In both words and actions, the Islamist terrorists in Hamas and Fatah abide by the Islamo-fascist principles of the Hamas Charter. It has never been repudiated by your Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> What a shame that you believe taqiyya is going to be an effective tactic for lies and deceit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is a conflict driven organization. Remove the conflict and they will melt away like ice cream in August.
> 
> If there was peace would anyone in Israel vote for nutandyahoo?
Click to expand...

Nonsense. The Hamas Charter clearly refutes your unsupported and unsubstantiated apologetics. 

Your refusal to be honest about Arabs-Moslems voting to put Hamas in a position of authority is no reason for anyone else to accept your nonsense.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's odd. When do civilized people (peoples) abide by such fascist ideologies as delineated in the Hamas Charter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the Israeli Charter?
> 
> Nobody else uses it.
Click to expand...








 Apart from you, team palestine, hamas, gaza and islamonazi terrorists. I have not seen any denial of the hamas charter. Or for that matter of the palestinian charter


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is really kind of strange.
> 
> The question should be, can you (or any other Arab Palestinian) deny the "Right of Self-determination" for any peoples?
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it.  A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.
> 
> Customarily, a people exercise "self-determination" at their discretion.  Either what they do is accepted, or --- it is denied by some other party.   At that point, either the people capitulate to the other party, or they engage on conflict.
> 
> In the case of conflict, it is a decisive victory answers the question.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Link, --- completely unnecessary.   OH, there are links to the UN Charter 1945 and beyond Open Discussions of the 3d Committee (2013).  But they are totally unnecessary.  Either you believe that everyone has the "Right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.  Either you believe that all people have the "right of Self-Determination," --- or --- they don't.
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee sought to deny the determination of the Israeli people to establish the Jewish National Home.  A "War of Independence" was fought, and the outcome was the establishment of a Jewish National Home in the form of the State of Israel.  Oddly enough, the mere fact that the Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee opening hostilities resulted in the Armistice Lines forming the outline of today's modern Israel.  The post-War (1948-49) Israel was larger than that envisioned by the Jewish State as recommended and adopted.  This is because all war have inherent risks involved.  This to, is a matter of self-determination on the part of the  Hostile Arab League, and the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee.
> 
> *(DILEMMA)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine, which insisted that they had the right to ignored the Articles of the UN Charter on self-determination and use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence, NOW insist that Israel return to the Hostile Arab Palestine that which was lost through the act of aggression by Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee, and today's Hostile Arab Palestine.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, which refused to establish themselves, and allowed the Hostile Arab League, the allies of the Hostile Arab Higher Committee on their behalf, are now dissatisfied with the outcome and which to keep the embers of the 1948-49 War burning.
> 
> No "link" is going to settle the difference.  Either the Hostile Arab Palestinian wishes to opt for a continuation of the conflict, or it wishes to pursue the pathways towards peace.  BUT they cannot reset the clock.  What they have done, is done, already etched into to history.  The fact that they have openly been an incubator for those Hostile Arab Palestinians that wish pursue premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets (innocent civilians).
> 
> Finally, a part of the self-determination of the the Hostile Arab Palestinian is to accept the consequences of their actions taken in their high level of culpability they induce upon their general population aiding and abetting Hostile Arab Palestinians in the conduct of kidnapping, murder, hijackings, suicide bombings and the open targeting and attacking civilians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also shows that you dont give a damn about the Jews rights as you deny they exist all the time. And the group you support and defend have no respect for any laws giving anyone else but islamonazi's any rights.
> 
> Until the muslims are forced into giving others their legal rights dont try and put the blame on the Jews, it wont work going on your track record of LIES and BLOOD LIBELS without any evidence to support your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Listen to anyone anywhere in BDS and they all call for equal rights for the Jews.
Click to expand...







 So any Jew in the world can have the same rights as any palestinian in the world, can bear arms against arab muslims. Can build synagogues higher than arab muslim houses, can ride a white horse, can wear white clothing. Can rape an arab muslim girl and claim her child is a Jew, can live in peace in their 22% of palestine without fear of attack by arab muslims ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of a "right" only is relevant if someone is going to enforce it. A "right" with no support or defense" is no "right" at all.​
> So you believe that might makes right.
> 
> You must be an old government person. You people think funny like that.
> 
> BTW, Montevideo disagrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also shows that you dont give a damn about the Jews rights as you deny they exist all the time. And the group you support and defend have no respect for any laws giving anyone else but islamonazi's any rights.
> 
> Until the muslims are forced into giving others their legal rights dont try and put the blame on the Jews, it wont work going on your track record of LIES and BLOOD LIBELS without any evidence to support your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Listen to anyone anywhere in BDS and they all call for equal rights for the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any Jew in the world can have the same rights as any palestinian in the world, can bear arms against arab muslims. Can build synagogues higher than arab muslim houses, can ride a white horse, can wear white clothing. Can rape an arab muslim girl and claim her child is a Jew, can live in peace in their 22% of palestine without fear of attack by arab muslims ?
Click to expand...

Can rape an arab muslim girl and claim her child is a Jew,..

You are just shoveling shit.

You know that Jewishness is passed down by the mother.


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> Hamas is a conflict driven organization. Remove the conflict and they will melt away like ice cream in August...



 Yeah, because vicious Islamist violence and terrorism is such a rarity in the Arab/Muslim World.

Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):

*"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*

Comment: Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
*
"The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."*

Comment: A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
*
"The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."*

Comment: The purpose of Islam is to kill the Jews.
*
"It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*

Comment: Call for religious war. Vicious Hamas aggression against the Jew is part and parcel of Islam, "The Religion of Peace."


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a conflict driven organization. Remove the conflict and they will melt away like ice cream in August...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because vicious Islamist violence and terrorism is such a rarity in the Arab/Muslim World.
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Comment: Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."*
> 
> Comment: A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."*
> 
> Comment: The purpose of Islam is to kill the Jews.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Comment: Call for religious war. Vicious Hamas aggression against the Jew is part and parcel of Islam, "The Religion of Peace."
Click to expand...

Really You Pro Zionist are just....Full of Aboulomania.....Hauteur and Candescent Heads.(go look them up).......You cry-tough for Zionism but you are all converts.....The only True Semitic people in Israel today are the Shepardic Real Jews and the Palestinians.........The rest of you have obliterated REAL Judaism and Culture and created a 20th Century Plastic Version,nothing like the original.....That is the Most Sickening part of your justification to your Terrorism.You have tried to entwine Judaism with Zionist Terrorism......but failed in your pathetic attempt in the wider world and within the Palestinian and Shepardic communities...Actually WHO THE F... ARE YOU???????????

You are Wolves in Sheep's Clothing nothing more nothing less........Real Jews DESPISE YOU....Would a Real Jew please answer and Rally against this Synthetic Mob of Non-entities who troll this site...........see you around.....You should thank Tinnie,that Great Man because you know not who you are...........But HE DOES..


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a conflict driven organization. Remove the conflict and they will melt away like ice cream in August...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because vicious Islamist violence and terrorism is such a rarity in the Arab/Muslim World.
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Comment: Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."*
> 
> Comment: A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."*
> 
> Comment: The purpose of Islam is to kill the Jews.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Comment: Call for religious war. Vicious Hamas aggression against the Jew is part and parcel of Islam, "The Religion of Peace."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really You Pro Zionist are just....Full of Aboulomania.....Hauteur and Candescent Heads.(go look them up).......You cry-tough for Zionism but you are all converts.....The only True Semitic people in Israel today are the Shepardic Real Jews and the Palestinians.........The rest of you have obliterated REAL Judaism and Culture and created a 20th Century Plastic Version,nothing like the original.....That is the Most Sickening part of your justification to your Terrorism.You have tried to entwine Judaism with Zionist Terrorism......but failed in your pathetic attempt in the wider world and within the Palestinian and Shepardic communities...Actually WHO THE F... ARE YOU???????????
> 
> You are Wolves in Sheep's Clothing nothing more nothing less........Real Jews DESPISE YOU....Would a Real Jew please answer and Rally against this Synthetic Mob of Non-entities who troll this site...........see you around.....You should thank Tinnie,that Great Man because you know not who you are...........But HE DOES..
Click to expand...


As expected not a word about your Hamastan comrades and their agenda of death. 

You're an idiot, Steve, and there really isn't much anybody can do about that. Sorry.


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a conflict driven organization. Remove the conflict and they will melt away like ice cream in August...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because vicious Islamist violence and terrorism is such a rarity in the Arab/Muslim World.
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Comment: Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."*
> 
> Comment: A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."*
> 
> Comment: The purpose of Islam is to kill the Jews.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Comment: Call for religious war. Vicious Hamas aggression against the Jew is part and parcel of Islam, "The Religion of Peace."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really You Pro Zionist are just....Full of Aboulomania.....Hauteur and Candescent Heads.(go look them up).......You cry-tough for Zionism but you are all converts.....The only True Semitic people in Israel today are the Shepardic Real Jews and the Palestinians.........The rest of you have obliterated REAL Judaism and Culture and created a 20th Century Plastic Version,nothing like the original.....That is the Most Sickening part of your justification to your Terrorism.You have tried to entwine Judaism with Zionist Terrorism......but failed in your pathetic attempt in the wider world and within the Palestinian and Shepardic communities...Actually WHO THE F... ARE YOU???????????
> 
> You are Wolves in Sheep's Clothing nothing more nothing less........Real Jews DESPISE YOU....Would a Real Jew please answer and Rally against this Synthetic Mob of Non-entities who troll this site...........see you around.....You should thank Tinnie,that Great Man because you know not who you are...........But HE DOES..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As expected not a word about your Hamastan comrades and their agenda of death.
> 
> You're an idiot, Steve, and there really isn't much anybody can do about that. Sorry.
Click to expand...

It is not my fault you are not a REAL Jew,only a Synthetic Conversion.......who is Lost.........I don't agree with Terrorism....FULL STOP so stop implying I do...That is Silly.steven........Not ISIS,Not Zionism Not Hamas.....Not the IRA....Not the Syrian Government,and Not the US Government for that matter,who Terrorize where ever they go,likewise the Russians,Pol Pot,Stalin ad-nausism sic.

I unlike you and other non-REAL Jews, I  believe in a Free Israel and Free Palestine........Freedom,Everyone should live their lives in Peace

But Why don't you feel the same Say.........I may well be an Idiot,but you only use such terms because I'm right,Say "Live the Life You LOVE and LOVE the Life you Live..........Everyone deserves Peace and Happiness....yes you and I too.regards steve

ps,I could be more Jewish than you for all I know BUT could never agree with being a Zionist....I just think their doctorine is blatant self interest,hateful to others including other non Zionist Jews..........Their Mantra is more ISIS than Jewish in my opinion and both are marginal.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how will you enforce your alleged rights without the force to back you up. Just saying these are my rights and I demand you grant them to me will result in a bloody nose and a call to " make me "
> 
> 
> 
> That shows Israel's respect for the laws that civilized people abide by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also shows that you dont give a damn about the Jews rights as you deny they exist all the time. And the group you support and defend have no respect for any laws giving anyone else but islamonazi's any rights.
> 
> Until the muslims are forced into giving others their legal rights dont try and put the blame on the Jews, it wont work going on your track record of LIES and BLOOD LIBELS without any evidence to support your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Listen to anyone anywhere in BDS and they all call for equal rights for the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any Jew in the world can have the same rights as any palestinian in the world, can bear arms against arab muslims. Can build synagogues higher than arab muslim houses, can ride a white horse, can wear white clothing. Can rape an arab muslim girl and claim her child is a Jew, can live in peace in their 22% of palestine without fear of attack by arab muslims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can rape an arab muslim girl and claim her child is a Jew,..
> 
> You are just shoveling shit.
> 
> You know that Jewishness is passed down by the mother.
Click to expand...







 That is the rights of an arab muslim in regards to Jewish girls, so you are saying that the Jews wont have this right. What else will you now claim the Jews cant have as a right that arab muslims do ?


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a conflict driven organization. Remove the conflict and they will melt away like ice cream in August...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because vicious Islamist violence and terrorism is such a rarity in the Arab/Muslim World.
> 
> Specifically (from the charter that TinHorn claims to be irrelevant):
> 
> *"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it"*
> 
> Comment: Islam is an obliterator of cultures and people who do not follow its viciously oppressive, misogynistic, ignorance-embracing precepts.
> *
> "The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine."*
> 
> Comment: A religious war with the specific aim of eliminating Israel.
> *
> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews)."*
> 
> Comment: The purpose of Islam is to kill the Jews.
> *
> "It is necessary to instill in the minds of the Moslem generations that the Palestinian problem is a religious problem, and should be dealt with on this basis."*
> 
> Comment: Call for religious war. Vicious Hamas aggression against the Jew is part and parcel of Islam, "The Religion of Peace."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really You Pro Zionist are just....Full of Aboulomania.....Hauteur and Candescent Heads.(go look them up).......You cry-tough for Zionism but you are all converts.....The only True Semitic people in Israel today are the Shepardic Real Jews and the Palestinians.........The rest of you have obliterated REAL Judaism and Culture and created a 20th Century Plastic Version,nothing like the original.....That is the Most Sickening part of your justification to your Terrorism.You have tried to entwine Judaism with Zionist Terrorism......but failed in your pathetic attempt in the wider world and within the Palestinian and Shepardic communities...Actually WHO THE F... ARE YOU???????????
> 
> You are Wolves in Sheep's Clothing nothing more nothing less........Real Jews DESPISE YOU....Would a Real Jew please answer and Rally against this Synthetic Mob of Non-entities who troll this site...........see you around.....You should thank Tinnie,that Great Man because you know not who you are...........But HE DOES..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As expected not a word about your Hamastan comrades and their agenda of death.
> 
> You're an idiot, Steve, and there really isn't much anybody can do about that. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not my fault you are not a REAL Jew,only a Synthetic Conversion.......who is Lost.........I don't agree with Terrorism....FULL STOP so stop implying I do...That is Silly.steven........Not ISIS,Not Zionism Not Hamas.....Not the IRA....Not the Syrian Government,and Not the US Government for that matter,who Terrorize where ever they go,likewise the Russians,Pol Pot,Stalin ad-nausism sic.
> 
> I unlike you and other non-REAL Jews, I  believe in a Free Israel and Free Palestine........Freedom,Everyone should live their lives in Peace
> 
> But Why don't you feel the same Say.........I may well be an Idiot,but you only use such terms because I'm right,Say "Live the Life You LOVE and LOVE the Life you Live..........Everyone deserves Peace and Happiness....yes you and I too.regards steve
> 
> ps,I could be more Jewish than you for all I know BUT could never agree with being a Zionist....I just think their doctorine is blatant self interest,hateful to others including other non Zionist Jews..........Their Mantra is more ISIS than Jewish in my opinion and both are marginal.
Click to expand...








 So in other words you accept, support and defend the islamonazi terrorist that want to wipe out the Jews.
 The only thing a Zionist believes is that the Jews have a right to their homeland and the right to defend that homeland from attack. You are confusing the hamas and fatah charters with Zionism


----------



## Shusha

theliq said:


> ... I  believe in a Free Israel and Free Palestine...



Who are you trying to fool?  Us?  Or yourself?

You don't believe in a "free" Israel.  A free Israel means that the Jewish people get to choose who belongs to the Jewish people.  A free Israel means Israelis and the Jewish people get to decide who is invited to immigrate there.  A free Israel means all people get to worship in all places.  A free Israel means that "Zionist" is no more a nasty word or insult or evil idea than "Palestinian" is.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Shusha

BDS frightens Israel (read:  the Jewish people) because it is the same toxic anti-semitism that has plagued humankind for thousands of years.  It defies reason and morality and loving kindness. It is a hateful and destructive and damaging ideology.


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I  believe in a Free Israel and Free Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to fool?  Us?  Or yourself?
> 
> You don't believe in a "free" Israel.  A free Israel means that the Jewish people get to choose who belongs to the Jewish people.  A free Israel means Israelis and the Jewish people get to decide who is invited to immigrate there.  A free Israel means all people get to worship in all places.  A free Israel means that "Zionist" is no more a nasty word or insult or evil idea than "Palestinian" is.
Click to expand...

How incredible of you Shusha,you really should be Ashamed.....Zionism was created by a Jewish(or Synthetic Jewish)Atheist,the prime reason was for a homeland for Synthetic Non Jews like you,that they tried to eradicated a happy community of Semitic Shepardic Jews and Palestinians to FLOOD Palestine with Jewish Underclass of Synthetic Jews by Terrorism only shows how little you know......even that Synthetic Jew Lord Balfour who supported such an invasion stated...."The present inhabitants in PALESTINE should be allowed to live in freedom and Peace" Balfour by the way only suggested this as a way of ridding Synthetic Jews throughout England and Europe and Russia in response to the huge numbers of Russian Synthetic Jews from the Pogroms in Russia flooding into England and other parts of Europe..........all became Zionists,giving this Terrorist Organization great power.The British Government after the take over of Palestine from the Ottomans put a Jew(funny that) as the Top Administrator to run Palestine.

Well Balfours and others insistence that the local populations be allowed to live in peace.....was disregarded and the Palestinians have paid the PRICE,over the years of occupation the Palestinians are sickened to see Low Life Synthetic Jews stealing their Land.......I have unlike you been to Israel over the years,there is no real stability THERE AND different sections of the Jewish Israeli population cannot abide each other.I never fool myself,I am Pragmatic....the only FOOLs on here are the possee of Synthetic Zionist Jews ....like you who spew Zionist Propaganda......reading all your Guys posts, I realize HOW HATEFUL A GROUP YOU ARE..............moreover the word Zionist is a word worldwide for Hateful Terrorism.

I believe the Zionist Death Cult, of Palestinian Deaths is 600,000+............You carry the Guilt


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I  believe in a Free Israel and Free Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to fool?  Us?  Or yourself?
> 
> You don't believe in a "free" Israel.  A free Israel means that the Jewish people get to choose who belongs to the Jewish people.  A free Israel means Israelis and the Jewish people get to decide who is invited to immigrate there.  A free Israel means all people get to worship in all places.  A free Israel means that "Zionist" is no more a nasty word or insult or evil idea than "Palestinian" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How incredible of you Shusha,you really should be Ashamed.....Zionism was created by a Jewish(or Synthetic Jewish)Atheist,the prime reason was for a homeland for Synthetic Non Jews like you,that they tried to eradicated a happy community of Semitic Shepardic Jews and Palestinians to FLOOD Palestine with Jewish Underclass of Synthetic Jews by Terrorism only shows how little you know......even that Synthetic Jew Lord Balfour who supported such an invasion stated...."The present inhabitants in PALESTINE should be allowed to live in freedom and Peace" Balfour by the way only suggested this as a way of ridding Synthetic Jews throughout England and Europe and Russia in response to the huge numbers of Russian Synthetic Jews from the Pogroms in Russia flooding into England and other parts of Europe..........all became Zionists,giving this Terrorist Organization great power.The British Government after the take over of Palestine from the Ottomans put a Jew(funny that) as the Top Administrator to run Palestine.
> 
> Well Balfours and others insistence that the local populations be allowed to live in peace.....was disregarded and the Palestinians have paid the PRICE,over the years of occupation the Palestinians are sickened to see Low Life Synthetic Jews stealing their Land.......I have unlike you been to Israel over the years,there is no real stability THERE AND different sections of the Jewish Israeli population cannot abide each other.I never fool myself,I am Pragmatic....the only FOOLs on here are the possee of Synthetic Zionist Jews ....like you who spew Zionist Propaganda......reading all your Guys pros, I realize HOW HATEFUL A GROUP YOU ARE..............moreover the word Zionist is a word worldwide for Hateful Terrorism.
> 
> I believe the Zionist Death Cult, of Palestinian Deaths is 600,000+............You carry the Guilt
Click to expand...

Yeah so you say Shusa"" Who am I trying to fool.................you will live your life like the others as a deluded FOOL


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>










 And yet more islamonazi pallywood productions from press tv

 How come this is the only evidence you have to spam and troll the board with ?


----------



## Phoenall

nm.;/


theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I  believe in a Free Israel and Free Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to fool?  Us?  Or yourself?
> 
> You don't believe in a "free" Israel.  A free Israel means that the Jewish people get to choose who belongs to the Jewish people.  A free Israel means Israelis and the Jewish people get to decide who is invited to immigrate there.  A free Israel means all people get to worship in all places.  A free Israel means that "Zionist" is no more a nasty word or insult or evil idea than "Palestinian" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How incredible of you Shusha,you really should be Ashamed.....Zionism was created by a Jewish(or Synthetic Jewish)Atheist,the prime reason was for a homeland for Synthetic Non Jews like you,that they tried to eradicated a happy community of Semitic Shepardic Jews and Palestinians to FLOOD Palestine with Jewish Underclass of Synthetic Jews by Terrorism only shows how little you know......even that Synthetic Jew Lord Balfour who supported such an invasion stated...."The present inhabitants in PALESTINE should be allowed to live in freedom and Peace" Balfour by the way only suggested this as a way of ridding Synthetic Jews throughout England and Europe and Russia in response to the huge numbers of Russian Synthetic Jews from the Pogroms in Russia flooding into England and other parts of Europe..........all became Zionists,giving this Terrorist Organization great power.The British Government after the take over of Palestine from the Ottomans put a Jew(funny that) as the Top Administrator to run Palestine.
> 
> Well Balfours and others insistence that the local populations be allowed to live in peace.....was disregarded and the Palestinians have paid the PRICE,over the years of occupation the Palestinians are sickened to see Low Life Synthetic Jews stealing their Land.......I have unlike you been to Israel over the years,there is no real stability THERE AND different sections of the Jewish Israeli population cannot abide each other.I never fool myself,I am Pragmatic....the only FOOLs on here are the possee of Synthetic Zionist Jews ....like you who spew Zionist Propaganda......reading all your Guys posts, I realize HOW HATEFUL A GROUP YOU ARE..............moreover the word Zionist is a word worldwide for Hateful Terrorism.
> 
> I believe the Zionist Death Cult, of Palestinian Deaths is 600,000+............You carry the Guilt
Click to expand...







 This claim once again that you refuse to substantiate because you know you are LYING.


 The Jews of Russia, and many other nations, have been tested for DNA matches to the Jews dead and alive in palestine with a better than 98% match of that part of the human Genome that is used for this purpose. Any idiot can say that a full DNA test shows that the Jews have the same make up as the palestinians, while omitting that this is the same figure as that of the match between humans and dogs, pigs and bananas.

 Yes Balfour did say that when he was referring to the Jewish inhabitants who were in the majority at that time, this is why the arab muslims flooded palestine in vast numbers hoping to force the Jews out.


 The more you make your RACIST claims the more you will be shown to be a NAZI SCUM inciting others to mass murder the Jews because you are too much of a COWARD to do so yourself


 How about a LINK to your last LIE then as the official total is under 60,000, and that includes the ones killed in every war of their making since 1921.  Is this like your claim for the number of children murders by the Jews that in reality is ZERO


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I  believe in a Free Israel and Free Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to fool?  Us?  Or yourself?
> 
> You don't believe in a "free" Israel.  A free Israel means that the Jewish people get to choose who belongs to the Jewish people.  A free Israel means Israelis and the Jewish people get to decide who is invited to immigrate there.  A free Israel means all people get to worship in all places.  A free Israel means that "Zionist" is no more a nasty word or insult or evil idea than "Palestinian" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How incredible of you Shusha,you really should be Ashamed.....Zionism was created by a Jewish(or Synthetic Jewish)Atheist,the prime reason was for a homeland for Synthetic Non Jews like you,that they tried to eradicated a happy community of Semitic Shepardic Jews and Palestinians to FLOOD Palestine with Jewish Underclass of Synthetic Jews by Terrorism only shows how little you know......even that Synthetic Jew Lord Balfour who supported such an invasion stated...."The present inhabitants in PALESTINE should be allowed to live in freedom and Peace" Balfour by the way only suggested this as a way of ridding Synthetic Jews throughout England and Europe and Russia in response to the huge numbers of Russian Synthetic Jews from the Pogroms in Russia flooding into England and other parts of Europe..........all became Zionists,giving this Terrorist Organization great power.The British Government after the take over of Palestine from the Ottomans put a Jew(funny that) as the Top Administrator to run Palestine.
> 
> Well Balfours and others insistence that the local populations be allowed to live in peace.....was disregarded and the Palestinians have paid the PRICE,over the years of occupation the Palestinians are sickened to see Low Life Synthetic Jews stealing their Land.......I have unlike you been to Israel over the years,there is no real stability THERE AND different sections of the Jewish Israeli population cannot abide each other.I never fool myself,I am Pragmatic....the only FOOLs on here are the possee of Synthetic Zionist Jews ....like you who spew Zionist Propaganda......reading all your Guys pros, I realize HOW HATEFUL A GROUP YOU ARE..............moreover the word Zionist is a word worldwide for Hateful Terrorism.
> 
> I believe the Zionist Death Cult, of Palestinian Deaths is 600,000+............You carry the Guilt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah so you say Shusa"" Who am I trying to fool.................you will live your life like the others as a deluded FOOL
Click to expand...







 You are the deluded fool that needs to be reprogrammed away from nazism and neo marxism


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>









 And what has a New York council meetting to do with this board. Clutching at straws again


----------



## Hossfly

Latest news about BDS. Jordanian Opposition leader blasts BDS.
jt2


A Jordanian opposition leader is charging that the activists behind the “Boycott, Divestment and Sanction” campaign against Israel are racists, according to a report in Joseph Farah’s G2 Bulletin.

“BDS claims to target Israel because Israel oppresses the Palestinians. If so, why does BDS never target Jordan’s government, which oppresses and destroys the lives of the majority of Jordanians of Palestinian origins, and where many of my own people, the Bedouin Jordanians, go hungry?” wrote Abed Almaala in a commentary in Yisrael Hayom.

“Why does BDS never boycott Lebanon, where Palestinians are banned from working as taxi drivers? Why does it not boycott Syria, where President Bashar Assad has killed thousands of Palestinians in Yarmouk camp?”

He charged: “BDS, admit it: You are racists and anti-Semites.”


Read more at Israel’s newest advocate: Arab leader in Jordan


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> Latest news about BDS. Jordanian Opposition leader blasts BDS.
> jt2
> 
> 
> A Jordanian opposition leader is charging that the activists behind the “Boycott, Divestment and Sanction” campaign against Israel are racists, according to a report in Joseph Farah’s G2 Bulletin.
> 
> “BDS claims to target Israel because Israel oppresses the Palestinians. If so, why does BDS never target Jordan’s government, which oppresses and destroys the lives of the majority of Jordanians of Palestinian origins, and where many of my own people, the Bedouin Jordanians, go hungry?” wrote Abed Almaala in a commentary in Yisrael Hayom.
> 
> “Why does BDS never boycott Lebanon, where Palestinians are banned from working as taxi drivers? Why does it not boycott Syria, where President Bashar Assad has killed thousands of Palestinians in Yarmouk camp?”
> 
> He charged: “BDS, admit it: You are racists and anti-Semites.”
> 
> 
> Read more at Israel’s newest advocate: Arab leader in Jordan


Very interesting point Hoss......................................on another subject Hoss, Those New Male Contraceptive Pills I sent you were supposed to be taken Orally,I understand that you put them in the Heel of your Shoe, and it's made you LIMP..........LOL...steve.....Love you Hoss


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> nm.;/
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I  believe in a Free Israel and Free Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to fool?  Us?  Or yourself?
> 
> You don't believe in a "free" Israel.  A free Israel means that the Jewish people get to choose who belongs to the Jewish people.  A free Israel means Israelis and the Jewish people get to decide who is invited to immigrate there.  A free Israel means all people get to worship in all places.  A free Israel means that "Zionist" is no more a nasty word or insult or evil idea than "Palestinian" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How incredible of you Shusha,you really should be Ashamed.....Zionism was created by a Jewish(or Synthetic Jewish)Atheist,the prime reason was for a homeland for Synthetic Non Jews like you,that they tried to eradicated a happy community of Semitic Shepardic Jews and Palestinians to FLOOD Palestine with Jewish Underclass of Synthetic Jews by Terrorism only shows how little you know......even that Synthetic Jew Lord Balfour who supported such an invasion stated...."The present inhabitants in PALESTINE should be allowed to live in freedom and Peace" Balfour by the way only suggested this as a way of ridding Synthetic Jews throughout England and Europe and Russia in response to the huge numbers of Russian Synthetic Jews from the Pogroms in Russia flooding into England and other parts of Europe..........all became Zionists,giving this Terrorist Organization great power.The British Government after the take over of Palestine from the Ottomans put a Jew(funny that) as the Top Administrator to run Palestine.
> 
> Well Balfours and others insistence that the local populations be allowed to live in peace.....was disregarded and the Palestinians have paid the PRICE,over the years of occupation the Palestinians are sickened to see Low Life Synthetic Jews stealing their Land.......I have unlike you been to Israel over the years,there is no real stability THERE AND different sections of the Jewish Israeli population cannot abide each other.I never fool myself,I am Pragmatic....the only FOOLs on here are the possee of Synthetic Zionist Jews ....like you who spew Zionist Propaganda......reading all your Guys posts, I realize HOW HATEFUL A GROUP YOU ARE..............moreover the word Zionist is a word worldwide for Hateful Terrorism.
> 
> I believe the Zionist Death Cult, of Palestinian Deaths is 600,000+............You carry the Guilt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This claim once again that you refuse to substantiate because you know you are LYING.
> 
> 
> The Jews of Russia, and many other nations, have been tested for DNA matches to the Jews dead and alive in palestine with a better than 98% match of that part of the human Genome that is used for this purpose. Any idiot can say that a full DNA test shows that the Jews have the same make up as the palestinians, while omitting that this is the same figure as that of the match between humans and dogs, pigs and bananas.
> 
> Yes Balfour did say that when he was referring to the Jewish inhabitants who were in the majority at that time, this is why the arab muslims flooded palestine in vast numbers hoping to force the Jews out.
> 
> 
> The more you make your RACIST claims the more you will be shown to be a NAZI SCUM inciting others to mass murder the Jews because you are too much of a COWARD to do so yourself
> 
> 
> How about a LINK to your last LIE then as the official total is under 60,000, and that includes the ones killed in every war of their making since 1921.  Is this like your claim for the number of children murders by the Jews that in reality is ZERO
Click to expand...

Pheo,everything I said is true......STOP THESE DELUSIONS.........


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest news about BDS. Jordanian Opposition leader blasts BDS.
> jt2
> 
> 
> A Jordanian opposition leader is charging that the activists behind the “Boycott, Divestment and Sanction” campaign against Israel are racists, according to a report in Joseph Farah’s G2 Bulletin.
> 
> “BDS claims to target Israel because Israel oppresses the Palestinians. If so, why does BDS never target Jordan’s government, which oppresses and destroys the lives of the majority of Jordanians of Palestinian origins, and where many of my own people, the Bedouin Jordanians, go hungry?” wrote Abed Almaala in a commentary in Yisrael Hayom.
> 
> “Why does BDS never boycott Lebanon, where Palestinians are banned from working as taxi drivers? Why does it not boycott Syria, where President Bashar Assad has killed thousands of Palestinians in Yarmouk camp?”
> 
> He charged: “BDS, admit it: You are racists and anti-Semites.”
> 
> 
> Read more at Israel’s newest advocate: Arab leader in Jordan
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting point Hoss......................................on another subject Hoss, Those New Male Contraceptive Pills I sent you were supposed to be taken Orally,I understand that you put them in the Heel of your Shoe, and it's made you LIMP..........LOL...steve.....Love you Hoss
Click to expand...







 Another of your bubbles burst so you resort to deflection and derailment rather than face the truth. Why do you think so many western nations are banning the BDS movement after it was taken over by NAZI's and Jew haters like yourself.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> nm.;/
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I  believe in a Free Israel and Free Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to fool?  Us?  Or yourself?
> 
> You don't believe in a "free" Israel.  A free Israel means that the Jewish people get to choose who belongs to the Jewish people.  A free Israel means Israelis and the Jewish people get to decide who is invited to immigrate there.  A free Israel means all people get to worship in all places.  A free Israel means that "Zionist" is no more a nasty word or insult or evil idea than "Palestinian" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How incredible of you Shusha,you really should be Ashamed.....Zionism was created by a Jewish(or Synthetic Jewish)Atheist,the prime reason was for a homeland for Synthetic Non Jews like you,that they tried to eradicated a happy community of Semitic Shepardic Jews and Palestinians to FLOOD Palestine with Jewish Underclass of Synthetic Jews by Terrorism only shows how little you know......even that Synthetic Jew Lord Balfour who supported such an invasion stated...."The present inhabitants in PALESTINE should be allowed to live in freedom and Peace" Balfour by the way only suggested this as a way of ridding Synthetic Jews throughout England and Europe and Russia in response to the huge numbers of Russian Synthetic Jews from the Pogroms in Russia flooding into England and other parts of Europe..........all became Zionists,giving this Terrorist Organization great power.The British Government after the take over of Palestine from the Ottomans put a Jew(funny that) as the Top Administrator to run Palestine.
> 
> Well Balfours and others insistence that the local populations be allowed to live in peace.....was disregarded and the Palestinians have paid the PRICE,over the years of occupation the Palestinians are sickened to see Low Life Synthetic Jews stealing their Land.......I have unlike you been to Israel over the years,there is no real stability THERE AND different sections of the Jewish Israeli population cannot abide each other.I never fool myself,I am Pragmatic....the only FOOLs on here are the possee of Synthetic Zionist Jews ....like you who spew Zionist Propaganda......reading all your Guys posts, I realize HOW HATEFUL A GROUP YOU ARE..............moreover the word Zionist is a word worldwide for Hateful Terrorism.
> 
> I believe the Zionist Death Cult, of Palestinian Deaths is 600,000+............You carry the Guilt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This claim once again that you refuse to substantiate because you know you are LYING.
> 
> 
> The Jews of Russia, and many other nations, have been tested for DNA matches to the Jews dead and alive in palestine with a better than 98% match of that part of the human Genome that is used for this purpose. Any idiot can say that a full DNA test shows that the Jews have the same make up as the palestinians, while omitting that this is the same figure as that of the match between humans and dogs, pigs and bananas.
> 
> Yes Balfour did say that when he was referring to the Jewish inhabitants who were in the majority at that time, this is why the arab muslims flooded palestine in vast numbers hoping to force the Jews out.
> 
> 
> The more you make your RACIST claims the more you will be shown to be a NAZI SCUM inciting others to mass murder the Jews because you are too much of a COWARD to do so yourself
> 
> 
> How about a LINK to your last LIE then as the official total is under 60,000, and that includes the ones killed in every war of their making since 1921.  Is this like your claim for the number of children murders by the Jews that in reality is ZERO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pheo,everything I said is true......STOP THESE DELUSIONS.........
Click to expand...









 Nothing you say is true, if they were you could provide links saying just that. So why do you constantly refuse, deflect, derail or give links that dont say what you claim ?


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest news about BDS. Jordanian Opposition leader blasts BDS.
> jt2
> 
> 
> A Jordanian opposition leader is charging that the activists behind the “Boycott, Divestment and Sanction” campaign against Israel are racists, according to a report in Joseph Farah’s G2 Bulletin.
> 
> “BDS claims to target Israel because Israel oppresses the Palestinians. If so, why does BDS never target Jordan’s government, which oppresses and destroys the lives of the majority of Jordanians of Palestinian origins, and where many of my own people, the Bedouin Jordanians, go hungry?” wrote Abed Almaala in a commentary in Yisrael Hayom.
> 
> “Why does BDS never boycott Lebanon, where Palestinians are banned from working as taxi drivers? Why does it not boycott Syria, where President Bashar Assad has killed thousands of Palestinians in Yarmouk camp?”
> 
> He charged: “BDS, admit it: You are racists and anti-Semites.”
> 
> 
> Read more at Israel’s newest advocate: Arab leader in Jordan
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting point Hoss......................................on another subject Hoss, Those New Male Contraceptive Pills I sent you were supposed to be taken Orally,I understand that you put them in the Heel of your Shoe, and it's made you LIMP..........LOL...steve.....Love you Hoss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your bubbles burst so you resort to deflection and derailment rather than face the truth. Why do you think so many western nations are banning the BDS movement after it was taken over by NAZI's and Jew haters like yourself.
Click to expand...

The only PEOPLE WHO LOVED THE NAZIS AND LICKED HITLERS ARSE<WERE THE ZIONISTS>AND HELPED HITLER MURDER MILLIONS OF JEWS>>>>>>>>FACT>>>>>>>>>PHEO YOU ARE MENTALLY UNBALANCED,WHY WOULD A NON-JEW LIKE YOU SUPPORT SUCH FILTH LIKE THE ZIONISTS..........DOUBLE-BUBBLE PHEO.........support Israel and non-Ziomanicals(Real honest Jews) by all means...but RID YOURSELF OF THE ZIONIST OPPRESSORS...steve


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> Latest news about BDS. Jordanian Opposition leader blasts BDS.
> jt2
> 
> 
> A Jordanian opposition leader is charging that the activists behind the “Boycott, Divestment and Sanction” campaign against Israel are racists, according to a report in Joseph Farah’s G2 Bulletin.
> 
> “BDS claims to target Israel because Israel oppresses the Palestinians. If so, why does BDS never target Jordan’s government, which oppresses and destroys the lives of the majority of Jordanians of Palestinian origins, and where many of my own people, the Bedouin Jordanians, go hungry?” wrote Abed Almaala in a commentary in Yisrael Hayom.
> 
> “Why does BDS never boycott Lebanon, where Palestinians are banned from working as taxi drivers? Why does it not boycott Syria, where President Bashar Assad has killed thousands of Palestinians in Yarmouk camp?”
> 
> He charged: “BDS, admit it: You are racists and anti-Semites.”
> 
> 
> Read more at Israel’s newest advocate: Arab leader in Jordan


The Palestinians have called for a boycott. The Syrians and Lebanese have not.

Nice deflection.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest news about BDS. Jordanian Opposition leader blasts BDS.
> jt2
> 
> 
> A Jordanian opposition leader is charging that the activists behind the “Boycott, Divestment and Sanction” campaign against Israel are racists, according to a report in Joseph Farah’s G2 Bulletin.
> 
> “BDS claims to target Israel because Israel oppresses the Palestinians. If so, why does BDS never target Jordan’s government, which oppresses and destroys the lives of the majority of Jordanians of Palestinian origins, and where many of my own people, the Bedouin Jordanians, go hungry?” wrote Abed Almaala in a commentary in Yisrael Hayom.
> 
> “Why does BDS never boycott Lebanon, where Palestinians are banned from working as taxi drivers? Why does it not boycott Syria, where President Bashar Assad has killed thousands of Palestinians in Yarmouk camp?”
> 
> He charged: “BDS, admit it: You are racists and anti-Semites.”
> 
> 
> Read more at Israel’s newest advocate: Arab leader in Jordan
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have called for a boycott. The Syrians and Lebanese have not.
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...








 According to the law Jordanians are palestinians as they live on part of the former palestine area



 And only a small minority of extremists from outside of palestine have called for BDS, just as only a small minority of non inhabitants declared the palestine state on land already claimed in 1949


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest news about BDS. Jordanian Opposition leader blasts BDS.
> jt2
> 
> 
> A Jordanian opposition leader is charging that the activists behind the “Boycott, Divestment and Sanction” campaign against Israel are racists, according to a report in Joseph Farah’s G2 Bulletin.
> 
> “BDS claims to target Israel because Israel oppresses the Palestinians. If so, why does BDS never target Jordan’s government, which oppresses and destroys the lives of the majority of Jordanians of Palestinian origins, and where many of my own people, the Bedouin Jordanians, go hungry?” wrote Abed Almaala in a commentary in Yisrael Hayom.
> 
> “Why does BDS never boycott Lebanon, where Palestinians are banned from working as taxi drivers? Why does it not boycott Syria, where President Bashar Assad has killed thousands of Palestinians in Yarmouk camp?”
> 
> He charged: “BDS, admit it: You are racists and anti-Semites.”
> 
> 
> Read more at Israel’s newest advocate: Arab leader in Jordan
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have called for a boycott. The Syrians and Lebanese have not.
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...

Abed Amaala is the one you should direct your comments to, Tinhole. I'm just relaying his message.


----------



## Hossfly

Here ya go Tinhorn. Testimony on Sept 8 at NYC council hearing on anti-Israel boycotts. Testimony is given by Zenobia Ravji, Associate Director of the Department of Coalitions at the Israel Project. Her testimony shoots BDS out of the water. Listen and learn.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> Here ya go Tinhorn. Testimony on Sept 8 at NYC council hearing on anti-Israel boycotts. Testimony is given by Zenobia Ravji, Associate Director of the Department of Coalitions at the Israel Project. Her testimony shoots BDS out of the water. Listen and learn.


OK, so?

If she likes Israel so much, why doesn't she live there?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Tinhorn. Testimony on Sept 8 at NYC council hearing on anti-Israel boycotts. Testimony is given by Zenobia Ravji, Associate Director of the Department of Coalitions at the Israel Project. Her testimony shoots BDS out of the water. Listen and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> If she likes Israel so much, why doesn't she live there?
Click to expand...








 If you like gaza so much why dont you go and live there ?   It works both ways you know, but we are not yet ruled by islamonazi terrorists that would kill anyone that speaks out against them


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Tinhorn. Testimony on Sept 8 at NYC council hearing on anti-Israel boycotts. Testimony is given by Zenobia Ravji, Associate Director of the Department of Coalitions at the Israel Project. Her testimony shoots BDS out of the water. Listen and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> If she likes Israel so much, why doesn't she live there?
Click to expand...


I can ask  you the same thing.  Since you and your alter ego are busy  pushing  your Palestinian agenda day and night non stop on this forum, how come the two of you are not living over there?

By the way, were your ballots mailed to you to vote in that election which was recently suspended?


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Tinhorn. Testimony on Sept 8 at NYC council hearing on anti-Israel boycotts. Testimony is given by Zenobia Ravji, Associate Director of the Department of Coalitions at the Israel Project. Her testimony shoots BDS out of the water. Listen and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> If she likes Israel so much, why doesn't she live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like gaza so much why dont you go and live there ?   It works both ways you know, but we are not yet ruled by islamonazi terrorists that would kill anyone that speaks out against them
Click to expand...


Should we await an answer to that?

It's very nice in Ramallah WB, by the way. Villas, swimming pools, Filipino maids, Mercedes.


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest news about BDS. Jordanian Opposition leader blasts BDS.
> jt2
> 
> 
> A Jordanian opposition leader is charging that the activists behind the “Boycott, Divestment and Sanction” campaign against Israel are racists, according to a report in Joseph Farah’s G2 Bulletin.
> 
> “BDS claims to target Israel because Israel oppresses the Palestinians. If so, why does BDS never target Jordan’s government, which oppresses and destroys the lives of the majority of Jordanians of Palestinian origins, and where many of my own people, the Bedouin Jordanians, go hungry?” wrote Abed Almaala in a commentary in Yisrael Hayom.
> 
> “Why does BDS never boycott Lebanon, where Palestinians are banned from working as taxi drivers? Why does it not boycott Syria, where President Bashar Assad has killed thousands of Palestinians in Yarmouk camp?”
> 
> He charged: “BDS, admit it: You are racists and anti-Semites.”
> 
> 
> Read more at Israel’s newest advocate: Arab leader in Jordan
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting point Hoss......................................on another subject Hoss, Those New Male Contraceptive Pills I sent you were supposed to be taken Orally,I understand that you put them in the Heel of your Shoe, and it's made you LIMP..........LOL...steve.....Love you Hoss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your bubbles burst so you resort to deflection and derailment rather than face the truth. Why do you think so many western nations are banning the BDS movement after it was taken over by NAZI's and Jew haters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only PEOPLE WHO LOVED THE NAZIS AND LICKED HITLERS ARSE<WERE THE ZIONISTS>AND HELPED HITLER MURDER MILLIONS OF JEWS>>>>>>>>FACT>>>>>>>>>PHEO YOU ARE MENTALLY UNBALANCED,WHY WOULD A NON-JEW LIKE YOU SUPPORT SUCH FILTH LIKE THE ZIONISTS..........DOUBLE-BUBBLE PHEO.........support Israel and non-Ziomanicals(Real honest Jews) by all means...but RID YOURSELF OF THE ZIONIST OPPRESSORS...steve
Click to expand...



ZIONIST OPPRESSORS.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UC Berkeley Reinstates Course on Palestine *






http://chicagomonitor.com/2016/09/uc-berkeley-suspends-class-on-colonialism-in-palestine/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel cries academic freedom complaining about BDS. But look what they do.

Birzeit University condemns in the strongest possible terms the denial of entry to Dr. Adam Hanieh, who was invited by the Ph.D. Program in the Social Sciences at Birzeit University to deliver a series of lectures at the university.

Dr. Hanieh, a Senior Lecturer in the Department of Development Studies at the School of Oriental and African Studies at the University of London, was deported back to London on the morning of September 13, 2016. He was held for questioning for 10 hours at Ben Gurion airport, and then taken overnight to a detention centre outside the airport. In addition to being refused entry, Dr. Hanieh was banned from entering the country for ten years.

This act of denial of entry and deportation by the Israeli state and its agencies is part of a systematic policy of denial of entry to international academics, professionals and activists intending to visit Palestine. This policy represents an attack on Palestinian academic freedom, and is routinely practiced at the two entry points, the airport in Tel Aviv and the Jordan valley crossing from Jordan.

Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *UC Berkeley Reinstates Course on Palestine *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UC Berkeley Suspends Class on Colonialism in Palestine - Chicago Monitor



From your link: DeCal stands for “Democratic Education at Cal”, a tradition at Berkeley where undergraduate students have the opportunity to teach 1 or 2 unit courses to their colleagues. The courses are independently planned which then must be approved by a faculty committee.


Yep. It's a "credit for nothin', course. Do you actually read the nonsense you cut and paste?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel cries academic freedom complaining about BDS. But look what they do.
> 
> Birzeit University condemns in the strongest possible terms the denial of entry to Dr. Adam Hanieh, who was invited by the Ph.D. Program in the Social Sciences at Birzeit University to deliver a series of lectures at the university.
> 
> Dr. Hanieh, a Senior Lecturer in the Department of Development Studies at the School of Oriental and African Studies at the University of London, was deported back to London on the morning of September 13, 2016. He was held for questioning for 10 hours at Ben Gurion airport, and then taken overnight to a detention centre outside the airport. In addition to being refused entry, Dr. Hanieh was banned from entering the country for ten years.
> 
> This act of denial of entry and deportation by the Israeli state and its agencies is part of a systematic policy of denial of entry to international academics, professionals and activists intending to visit Palestine. This policy represents an attack on Palestinian academic freedom, and is routinely practiced at the two entry points, the airport in Tel Aviv and the Jordan valley crossing from Jordan.
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​



"Activists" are, at times, denied entry when their presence may be intended to do what "activists" do. This is not a new phenomenon.

For example:

Egypt activists denied Gaza entry. 

Ynetnews News - Egypt activists denied Gaza entry

Gaza blockade not ending yet: Egypt prevents hundreds of activists carrying Palestinian flags, trucks carrying humanitarian aid from entering Strip via Rafah Crossing; meanwhile, Hamas says no Red Cross visits for Shalit

AFP|Published:  12.06.10 , 22:42


Islamists cry "rights" yet see what they do..... to their fellow Islamists. 

Oh, my. "The Plight of the Poor, Oppressed Islamists"


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel cries academic freedom complaining about BDS. But look what they do.
> 
> Birzeit University condemns in the strongest possible terms the denial of entry to Dr. Adam Hanieh, who was invited by the Ph.D. Program in the Social Sciences at Birzeit University to deliver a series of lectures at the university.
> 
> Dr. Hanieh, a Senior Lecturer in the Department of Development Studies at the School of Oriental and African Studies at the University of London, was deported back to London on the morning of September 13, 2016. He was held for questioning for 10 hours at Ben Gurion airport, and then taken overnight to a detention centre outside the airport. In addition to being refused entry, Dr. Hanieh was banned from entering the country for ten years.
> 
> This act of denial of entry and deportation by the Israeli state and its agencies is part of a systematic policy of denial of entry to international academics, professionals and activists intending to visit Palestine. This policy represents an attack on Palestinian academic freedom, and is routinely practiced at the two entry points, the airport in Tel Aviv and the Jordan valley crossing from Jordan.
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Activists" are, at times, denied entry when their presence may be intended to do what "activists" do. This is not a new phenomenon.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Egypt activists denied Gaza entry.
> 
> Ynetnews News - Egypt activists denied Gaza entry
> 
> Gaza blockade not ending yet: Egypt prevents hundreds of activists carrying Palestinian flags, trucks carrying humanitarian aid from entering Strip via Rafah Crossing; meanwhile, Hamas says no Red Cross visits for Shalit
> 
> AFP|Published:  12.06.10 , 22:42
> 
> 
> Islamists cry "rights" yet see what they do..... to their fellow Islamists.
> 
> Oh, my. "The Plight of the Poor, Oppressed Islamists"
Click to expand...


Well, the Egyptians don't count, do they?

Only screwed up bleeding hearts Europeans.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *UC Berkeley Reinstates Course on Palestine *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UC Berkeley Suspends Class on Colonialism in Palestine - Chicago Monitor








 So when did palestine become a nation again in the eyes of the international courts?

 And what about the Jewish settlements in the 22% of palestine granted for the Jewish national home, dont you think that calling them zionist is rather racist when they owned all the land depicted under International law ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel cries academic freedom complaining about BDS. But look what they do.
> 
> Birzeit University condemns in the strongest possible terms the denial of entry to Dr. Adam Hanieh, who was invited by the Ph.D. Program in the Social Sciences at Birzeit University to deliver a series of lectures at the university.
> 
> Dr. Hanieh, a Senior Lecturer in the Department of Development Studies at the School of Oriental and African Studies at the University of London, was deported back to London on the morning of September 13, 2016. He was held for questioning for 10 hours at Ben Gurion airport, and then taken overnight to a detention centre outside the airport. In addition to being refused entry, Dr. Hanieh was banned from entering the country for ten years.
> 
> This act of denial of entry and deportation by the Israeli state and its agencies is part of a systematic policy of denial of entry to international academics, professionals and activists intending to visit Palestine. This policy represents an attack on Palestinian academic freedom, and is routinely practiced at the two entry points, the airport in Tel Aviv and the Jordan valley crossing from Jordan.
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​








 Nothing to do with his inciting hatred, anti semitism and violence against the Jews then.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel cries academic freedom complaining about BDS. But look what they do.
> 
> Birzeit University condemns in the strongest possible terms the denial of entry to Dr. Adam Hanieh, who was invited by the Ph.D. Program in the Social Sciences at Birzeit University to deliver a series of lectures at the university.
> 
> Dr. Hanieh, a Senior Lecturer in the Department of Development Studies at the School of Oriental and African Studies at the University of London, was deported back to London on the morning of September 13, 2016. He was held for questioning for 10 hours at Ben Gurion airport, and then taken overnight to a detention centre outside the airport. In addition to being refused entry, Dr. Hanieh was banned from entering the country for ten years.
> 
> This act of denial of entry and deportation by the Israeli state and its agencies is part of a systematic policy of denial of entry to international academics, professionals and activists intending to visit Palestine. This policy represents an attack on Palestinian academic freedom, and is routinely practiced at the two entry points, the airport in Tel Aviv and the Jordan valley crossing from Jordan.
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with his inciting hatred, anti semitism and violence against the Jews then.
Click to expand...

Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

What are you implying here?



P F Tinmore said:


> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.


*(COMMENT)*

The routine screening of individuals entering the areas of Israeli Effective Control is expected just as it is expected in most countries.  Israel (as do every country) has every right to deny entry to some one (or any one) believed to be an unnecessary risk of political activism and incitement to political discontent.  Nearly all countries exercise this kind of authority.

Even the Hostile Arab Palestinians exercise this kind of authority.

*Belgian journalist, blogger says Hamas officers denied him entry to Gaza*
BETHLEHEM (Ma’an) MARCH 3, 2016 – A senior Belgian journalist and blogger says Hamas security officers stationed outside Erez crossing denied him entry to the Gaza strip on Tuesday.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What are you implying here?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The routine screening of individuals entering the areas of Israeli Effective Control is expected just as it is expected in most countries.  Israel (as do every country) has every right to deny entry to some one (or any one) believed to be an unnecessary risk of political activism and incitement to political discontent.  Nearly all countries exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> Even the Hostile Arab Palestinians exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> *Belgian journalist, blogger says Hamas officers denied him entry to Gaza*
> BETHLEHEM (Ma’an) MARCH 3, 2016 – A senior Belgian journalist and blogger says Hamas security officers stationed outside Erez crossing denied him entry to the Gaza strip on Tuesday.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It still has nothing to do with Jews or antisemitism.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What are you implying here?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The routine screening of individuals entering the areas of Israeli Effective Control is expected just as it is expected in most countries.  Israel (as do every country) has every right to deny entry to some one (or any one) believed to be an unnecessary risk of political activism and incitement to political discontent.  Nearly all countries exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> Even the Hostile Arab Palestinians exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> *Belgian journalist, blogger says Hamas officers denied him entry to Gaza*
> BETHLEHEM (Ma’an) MARCH 3, 2016 – A senior Belgian journalist and blogger says Hamas security officers stationed outside Erez crossing denied him entry to the Gaza strip on Tuesday.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still has nothing to do with Jews or antisemitism.
Click to expand...


Nonsense. It has everything you do with insensate Jew hatred. 

You should take some time to see the putrid bile coming out of the Islamic terrorist controlled media in Gaza and the West Bank. Take some time to let your fingers due the walking through the Palestinian Media Watch site. 

Home Page|PMW

Take some time to read the Hamas Charter. The calls for Islam's destruction of Israel is not something mere denial on your part is something others will ignore. 

Lastly, we gave 1,400 years of Islamist history to review in connection with the revulsion for Jews that is described in the Koran and Hadith.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

That is the reason for the question.  You cannot truly understand if there is anti-semitism involved unless you know that Israel is being criticized for exercising the same authority that the other reigional countries exercise.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What are you implying here?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The routine screening of individuals entering the areas of Israeli Effective Control is expected just as it is expected in most countries.  Israel (as do every country) has every right to deny entry to some one (or any one) believed to be an unnecessary risk of political activism and incitement to political discontent.  Nearly all countries exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> Even the Hostile Arab Palestinians exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> *Belgian journalist, blogger says Hamas officers denied him entry to Gaza*
> BETHLEHEM (Ma’an) MARCH 3, 2016 – A senior Belgian journalist and blogger says Hamas security officers stationed outside Erez crossing denied him entry to the Gaza strip on Tuesday.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still has nothing to do with Jews or antisemitism.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Thus the reason for the question.  Is it the case that Israel is doing something outside that normally exercised authority seen exercised by Arab Countries?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> That is the reason for the question.  You cannot truly understand if there is anti-semitism involved unless you know that Israel is being criticized for exercising the same authority that the other reigional countries exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What are you implying here?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The routine screening of individuals entering the areas of Israeli Effective Control is expected just as it is expected in most countries.  Israel (as do every country) has every right to deny entry to some one (or any one) believed to be an unnecessary risk of political activism and incitement to political discontent.  Nearly all countries exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> Even the Hostile Arab Palestinians exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> *Belgian journalist, blogger says Hamas officers denied him entry to Gaza*
> BETHLEHEM (Ma’an) MARCH 3, 2016 – A senior Belgian journalist and blogger says Hamas security officers stationed outside Erez crossing denied him entry to the Gaza strip on Tuesday.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still has nothing to do with Jews or antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Thus the reason for the question.  Is it the case that Israel is doing something outside that normally exercised authority seen exercised by Arab Countries?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel is being criticized for exercising the same authority that the other reigional countries exercise.​
That is a lie.

Try again.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Don't be ridiculous!  



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> That is the reason for the question.  You cannot truly understand if there is anti-semitism involved unless you know that Israel is being criticized for exercising the same authority that the other reigional countries exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What are you implying here?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The routine screening of individuals entering the areas of Israeli Effective Control is expected just as it is expected in most countries.  Israel (as do every country) has every right to deny entry to some one (or any one) believed to be an unnecessary risk of political activism and incitement to political discontent.  Nearly all countries exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> Even the Hostile Arab Palestinians exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> *Belgian journalist, blogger says Hamas officers denied him entry to Gaza*
> BETHLEHEM (Ma’an) MARCH 3, 2016 – A senior Belgian journalist and blogger says Hamas security officers stationed outside Erez crossing denied him entry to the Gaza strip on Tuesday.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still has nothing to do with Jews or antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Thus the reason for the question.  Is it the case that Israel is doing something outside that normally exercised authority seen exercised by Arab Countries?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is being criticized for exercising the same authority that the other reigional countries exercise.​
> That is a lie.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In addition to the example I posted in Comment #1340, where HAMAS exercised its authority to deny entry; there are:

*Denied Saudi Arabia visa*
I was part of a group of eight Americans scheduled to visit Saudi Arabia, Oct. 22-Nov. 2, 2006, under the auspices of *Advantage Travel & Tours*. I was the only member of our tour group whose visa was denied. I also was the only member of the group who was Jewish and so indicated on the visa application form question asking us to list our religion.
http://www.timesofisrael.com/saudi-arabia-denies-allowing-jews-to-work-in-country/
*Saudi Arabia denies allowing Jews to work in country*
Riyadh says new ‘Jewish’ checkbox for visas on Labor Ministry website not an indication of policy change
http://variety.com/2014/film/festiv...-malas-to-head-ismailia-fest-jury-1201204870/
*Egypt* *Denies* *Visa* *For Syrian Helmer Mohamed Malas To Head Ismailia* Fest Jury 
Film Festival. An Ismailia fest rep said Egyptian authorities have not commented denying Malas an entry visa from Damascus. The visa was denied despite specific pleas from Egyptian Culture Minister Mohamed Saber Arab and from the country’s filmmakers ...

*Syrians Need Visa, Security Clearance to Enter Egypt*
Egyptian officials denied entry to Syrian nationals arriving in Cairo International Airport on Monday, _Egypt Independent_ reported.  New Egyptian regulations require visas and security clearances for Syrian nationals.​
These are just a few examples.  But there are many more that just did not meet the media threshold for reporting.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Challenger

BDS spreads to Chile (and I've even used the Zionist Hasbara rag the Aleminer as the link). Prestigious Chilean University Student Federation Passes BDS Motion to Sever Ties With Israel’s Hebrew U, Technion


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> BDS spreads to Chile (and I've even used the Zionist Hasbara rag the Aleminer as the link). Prestigious Chilean University Student Federation Passes BDS Motion to Sever Ties With Israel’s Hebrew U, Technion



Not without dissent. From your link:

One social media user wrote that she found it “curious that a place of learning would lend itself to spread antisemitic libels…I invite the flamboyant UC students, the future of our country, to read a little history and also consider if its absurd decision to cut ties with Israeli universities benefit anyone.”  

Another called it “honestly unacceptable” to support an academic boycott against Israel, which is “even more serious” than an economic one. “Censoring a position or idea, regardless of what that position is, goes against freedom of expression and against the values expressed by this university.”



But honestly, the tactics of those who share your syndrome of IJH, (Irrational Jew Hatred), are not averse to the tactics of censorship, threats and intimidation. Totalitarian fear societies use those tactics often.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Don't be ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> That is the reason for the question.  You cannot truly understand if there is anti-semitism involved unless you know that Israel is being criticized for exercising the same authority that the other reigional countries exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What are you implying here?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The routine screening of individuals entering the areas of Israeli Effective Control is expected just as it is expected in most countries.  Israel (as do every country) has every right to deny entry to some one (or any one) believed to be an unnecessary risk of political activism and incitement to political discontent.  Nearly all countries exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> Even the Hostile Arab Palestinians exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> *Belgian journalist, blogger says Hamas officers denied him entry to Gaza*
> BETHLEHEM (Ma’an) MARCH 3, 2016 – A senior Belgian journalist and blogger says Hamas security officers stationed outside Erez crossing denied him entry to the Gaza strip on Tuesday.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still has nothing to do with Jews or antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Thus the reason for the question.  Is it the case that Israel is doing something outside that normally exercised authority seen exercised by Arab Countries?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is being criticized for exercising the same authority that the other reigional countries exercise.​
> That is a lie.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In addition to the example I posted in Comment #1340, where HAMAS exercised its authority to deny entry; there are:
> 
> *Denied Saudi Arabia visa*
> I was part of a group of eight Americans scheduled to visit Saudi Arabia, Oct. 22-Nov. 2, 2006, under the auspices of *Advantage Travel & Tours*. I was the only member of our tour group whose visa was denied. I also was the only member of the group who was Jewish and so indicated on the visa application form question asking us to list our religion.
> *Saudi Arabia denies allowing Jews to work in country*
> Riyadh says new ‘Jewish’ checkbox for visas on Labor Ministry website not an indication of policy change
> *Egypt* *Denies* *Visa* *For Syrian Helmer Mohamed Malas To Head Ismailia* Fest Jury
> Film Festival. An Ismailia fest rep said Egyptian authorities have not commented denying Malas an entry visa from Damascus. The visa was denied despite specific pleas from Egyptian Culture Minister Mohamed Saber Arab and from the country’s filmmakers ...
> 
> *Syrians Need Visa, Security Clearance to Enter Egypt*
> Egyptian officials denied entry to Syrian nationals arriving in Cairo International Airport on Monday, _Egypt Independent_ reported.  New Egyptian regulations require visas and security clearances for Syrian nationals.​
> These are just a few examples.  But there are many more that just did not meet the media threshold for reporting.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What does this have to do with my Birzeit University post?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS spreads to Chile (and I've even used the Zionist Hasbara rag the Aleminer as the link). Prestigious Chilean University Student Federation Passes BDS Motion to Sever Ties With Israel’s Hebrew U, Technion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not without dissent. From your link:
> 
> One social media user wrote that she found it “curious that a place of learning would lend itself to spread antisemitic libels…I invite the flamboyant UC students, the future of our country, to read a little history and also consider if its absurd decision to cut ties with Israeli universities benefit anyone.”
> 
> Another called it “honestly unacceptable” to support an academic boycott against Israel, which is “even more serious” than an economic one. “Censoring a position or idea, regardless of what that position is, goes against freedom of expression and against the values expressed by this university.”
> 
> 
> 
> But honestly, the tactics of those who share your syndrome of IJH, (Irrational Jew Hatred), are not averse to the tactics of censorship, threats and intimidation. Totalitarian fear societies use those tactics often.
Click to expand...

You are forgetting that Israel consistently tramples on the Palestinian's academic freedom.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS spreads to Chile (and I've even used the Zionist Hasbara rag the Aleminer as the link). Prestigious Chilean University Student Federation Passes BDS Motion to Sever Ties With Israel’s Hebrew U, Technion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not without dissent. From your link:
> 
> One social media user wrote that she found it “curious that a place of learning would lend itself to spread antisemitic libels…I invite the flamboyant UC students, the future of our country, to read a little history and also consider if its absurd decision to cut ties with Israeli universities benefit anyone.”
> 
> Another called it “honestly unacceptable” to support an academic boycott against Israel, which is “even more serious” than an economic one. “Censoring a position or idea, regardless of what that position is, goes against freedom of expression and against the values expressed by this university.”
> 
> 
> 
> But honestly, the tactics of those who share your syndrome of IJH, (Irrational Jew Hatred), are not averse to the tactics of censorship, threats and intimidation. Totalitarian fear societies use those tactics often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting that Israel consistently tramples on the Palestinian's academic freedom.
Click to expand...

You are forgetting that your excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude are pointless. The lack of education and economic malaise is a condition that is rampant across the islamist world. 

I'm not forgetting that your insistence on silly slogans such as
_ I blame the Jews_™ don't work when academics are not an attribute that now or in the past have been a priority for islamics.


----------



## Challenger

Typical hollow post from Hollie, blame the victim and generalise. Standard Hasbara.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Typical hollow post from Hollie, blame the victim and generalise. Standard Hasbara.


More of the typical excuses we expect from the irrational Jew haters.

I note with amusement your commitment to denial and deflection. Retreating from actually addressing Islamic terrorist ineptitude and incompetence at managing the affairs of a civil society with your typical, juvenile name calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS spreads to Chile (and I've even used the Zionist Hasbara rag the Aleminer as the link). Prestigious Chilean University Student Federation Passes BDS Motion to Sever Ties With Israel’s Hebrew U, Technion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not without dissent. From your link:
> 
> One social media user wrote that she found it “curious that a place of learning would lend itself to spread antisemitic libels…I invite the flamboyant UC students, the future of our country, to read a little history and also consider if its absurd decision to cut ties with Israeli universities benefit anyone.”
> 
> Another called it “honestly unacceptable” to support an academic boycott against Israel, which is “even more serious” than an economic one. “Censoring a position or idea, regardless of what that position is, goes against freedom of expression and against the values expressed by this university.”
> 
> 
> 
> But honestly, the tactics of those who share your syndrome of IJH, (Irrational Jew Hatred), are not averse to the tactics of censorship, threats and intimidation. Totalitarian fear societies use those tactics often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting that Israel consistently tramples on the Palestinian's academic freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting that your excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude are pointless. The lack of education and economic malaise is a condition that is rampant across the islamist world.
> 
> I'm not forgetting that your insistence on silly slogans such as
> _ I blame the Jews_™ don't work when academics are not an attribute that now or in the past have been a priority for islamics.
Click to expand...

your excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence, blah, blah, blah​
But Birzeit University is a Catholic school.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS spreads to Chile (and I've even used the Zionist Hasbara rag the Aleminer as the link). Prestigious Chilean University Student Federation Passes BDS Motion to Sever Ties With Israel’s Hebrew U, Technion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not without dissent. From your link:
> 
> One social media user wrote that she found it “curious that a place of learning would lend itself to spread antisemitic libels…I invite the flamboyant UC students, the future of our country, to read a little history and also consider if its absurd decision to cut ties with Israeli universities benefit anyone.”
> 
> Another called it “honestly unacceptable” to support an academic boycott against Israel, which is “even more serious” than an economic one. “Censoring a position or idea, regardless of what that position is, goes against freedom of expression and against the values expressed by this university.”
> 
> 
> 
> But honestly, the tactics of those who share your syndrome of IJH, (Irrational Jew Hatred), are not averse to the tactics of censorship, threats and intimidation. Totalitarian fear societies use those tactics often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting that Israel consistently tramples on the Palestinian's academic freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting that your excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude are pointless. The lack of education and economic malaise is a condition that is rampant across the islamist world.
> 
> I'm not forgetting that your insistence on silly slogans such as
> _ I blame the Jews_™ don't work when academics are not an attribute that now or in the past have been a priority for islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence, blah, blah, blah​
> But Birzeit University is a Catholic school.
Click to expand...


"... blah, blah, blah". 

Honestly, tinmore, that's some of your most compelling commentary. 

I'm just noting that the Islamist paradise of Pal'istan that exists in your more vivid imaginations shares all the same attributes of the other Islamist paradises across the Islamist Middle East: economic malaise, social misfits mistaken as political-religious figures, retrograde agendas for education and reform, etc.,

Your _ISIS-lite_ heroes in this imagined Pal'istan you have invented are no more capable of building a functioning society than any of the other failed/failing, warring Islamic state-tribes across the disaster that Muhammud (swish) built.


----------



## Mindful

Is there a deep ideology that is shared by anti-Israel supporters? Why are people who claim to be BDS supporters holding signs that say Boycott Israel?
It would seem that simple questions to anti-Israel protesters cannot be easily answered at all. The answer is that yes – the deep ideology is based on a deep hatred of  the Jews 

Israel Fans.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>









 Now you are using neo marxists as an authorative source of evidence ?


 ARE YOU FOR REAL ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel cries academic freedom complaining about BDS. But look what they do.
> 
> Birzeit University condemns in the strongest possible terms the denial of entry to Dr. Adam Hanieh, who was invited by the Ph.D. Program in the Social Sciences at Birzeit University to deliver a series of lectures at the university.
> 
> Dr. Hanieh, a Senior Lecturer in the Department of Development Studies at the School of Oriental and African Studies at the University of London, was deported back to London on the morning of September 13, 2016. He was held for questioning for 10 hours at Ben Gurion airport, and then taken overnight to a detention centre outside the airport. In addition to being refused entry, Dr. Hanieh was banned from entering the country for ten years.
> 
> This act of denial of entry and deportation by the Israeli state and its agencies is part of a systematic policy of denial of entry to international academics, professionals and activists intending to visit Palestine. This policy represents an attack on Palestinian academic freedom, and is routinely practiced at the two entry points, the airport in Tel Aviv and the Jordan valley crossing from Jordan.
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with his inciting hatred, anti semitism and violence against the Jews then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.
Click to expand...



So it must all be down to the islamonazis and the neo marxists then inciting anti semitism and violence against the Jews ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What are you implying here?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The routine screening of individuals entering the areas of Israeli Effective Control is expected just as it is expected in most countries.  Israel (as do every country) has every right to deny entry to some one (or any one) believed to be an unnecessary risk of political activism and incitement to political discontent.  Nearly all countries exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> Even the Hostile Arab Palestinians exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> *Belgian journalist, blogger says Hamas officers denied him entry to Gaza*
> BETHLEHEM (Ma’an) MARCH 3, 2016 – A senior Belgian journalist and blogger says Hamas security officers stationed outside Erez crossing denied him entry to the Gaza strip on Tuesday.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still has nothing to do with Jews or antisemitism.
Click to expand...






 Because your neo marxist source says so as it spouts anti semitism and hatred of the Jews


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> That is the reason for the question.  You cannot truly understand if there is anti-semitism involved unless you know that Israel is being criticized for exercising the same authority that the other reigional countries exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What are you implying here?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birzeit University Condemns Denial of Entry to UK Academic​Correct. It has nothing to do with Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The routine screening of individuals entering the areas of Israeli Effective Control is expected just as it is expected in most countries.  Israel (as do every country) has every right to deny entry to some one (or any one) believed to be an unnecessary risk of political activism and incitement to political discontent.  Nearly all countries exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> Even the Hostile Arab Palestinians exercise this kind of authority.
> 
> *Belgian journalist, blogger says Hamas officers denied him entry to Gaza*
> BETHLEHEM (Ma’an) MARCH 3, 2016 – A senior Belgian journalist and blogger says Hamas security officers stationed outside Erez crossing denied him entry to the Gaza strip on Tuesday.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still has nothing to do with Jews or antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Thus the reason for the question.  Is it the case that Israel is doing something outside that normally exercised authority seen exercised by Arab Countries?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is being criticized for exercising the same authority that the other reigional countries exercise.​
> That is a lie.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...







 Then explain why the majority of those nations have a NO JEW policy ?


----------



## Mindful

Challenger said:


> Typical hollow post from Hollie, blame the victim and generalise. Standard Hasbara.



Standard mindset of your type, using the H word.


----------



## Challenger

Mindful said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical hollow post from Hollie, blame the victim and generalise. Standard Hasbara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard mindset of your type, using the H word.
Click to expand...


Says Mindless.


----------



## Mindful

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical hollow post from Hollie, blame the victim and generalise. Standard Hasbara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard mindset of your type, using the H word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says Mindless.
Click to expand...


Did I say something to upset you?


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical hollow post from Hollie, blame the victim and generalise. Standard Hasbara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard mindset of your type, using the H word.
Click to expand...







 It is all they have when they are backed against the wall, they know unless they deflect or derail they have lost everything. So the answer is to point out what they are doing and why, they will soon get the message


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical hollow post from Hollie, blame the victim and generalise. Standard Hasbara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard mindset of your type, using the H word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says Mindless.
Click to expand...






 No says the world that is against neo marxism at the moment


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jewish-American Leadership Rising in Opposition to Israeli Occupation *


----------



## Mindful

How can Israel occupy itself?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Jewish-American Leadership Rising in Opposition to Israeli Occupation *








 The looney left Jewish anti semitic hate group, a new low for you.

 DONT YOU HAVE ANYTHING FROM AN UNBIASED NON PARTISAN SOURCE


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> How can Israel occupy itself?







 Have you noticed he doesn't answer these questions anymore after his posts were proven to be false and based on propaganda


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Ultimately, the question of "Occupation" versus the "Posturing for an Adequate Defense" against Arab League mass attacks _(crossing the frontiers into Israel ad they have demonstrated in contemporary history)_ will be the decision of the Israelis.

This is a "risk assessment" for the Israelis.  The current Pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) position is that the pro-HoAP may attempt to attack and overrun Israel as many times they want.  And in the wake of a military defeat, the Pro-HoAP believes that they lost territory should be given bake to the HoAP so that they make reconstitute their forces and try again.

On the other hand, the Israelis know that if they lose even once, the Jewish Homeland will be dismantled, and the commercial, scientific, manufacturing and broader economic base will shut-down and the Jews will have to begin, yet again, another mass exodus.  In the shadow of either a political or military victory over the Israelis will leave behind it, another failed Arab State and void for radicalized Islamist to fight over.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Jewish-American Leadership Rising in Opposition to Israeli Occupation *


*(COMMENT)*

Americans, even members of the Jewish Community in America, have varied opinions on the course of action Israel should pursue.  But very few find it possible to appreciate the true danger that Regional Security faces and the consequences of an Arab victory over the Israelis.

Remembering that there are 22 member nations in the Arab League.  But in the entire world, there is only one single and solitary Jewish National Home (JNH).  And the Jewish cultural center, once again, faces an array of enemies that would surrender to the coercion inducted by threats of Jihadism, Insurgencies, Terrorism, Rebel Factions, and Asymmetric Fighters that believe that they are entitled to any means, without regard to Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) in their pursuit:

• "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." (HAMAS)
• "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine." (PA/PLO)
• "In such difficult circumstances, the process of renovating the nation through armed resistance started, paving the way for liberating the land and the political choice from the hands of the “Israeli” occupation as a prelude to the restitution of the State and the building of its constitutional institutions." (Hezbollah)
• "Guerrilla War to Pressure for the "Peaceful Solution." (PFLP)
• "Violence as the only way to remove Israel from the Middle East map and reject any two-state arrangement in which Israel and Palestine coexist." (PIJ)​Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ultimately, the question of "Occupation" versus the "Posturing for an Adequate Defense" against Arab League mass attacks _(crossing the frontiers into Israel ad they have demonstrated in contemporary history)_ will be the decision of the Israelis.
> 
> This is a "risk assessment" for the Israelis.  The current Pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) position is that the pro-HoAP may attempt to attack and overrun Israel as many times they want.  And in the wake of a military defeat, the Pro-HoAP believes that they lost territory should be given bake to the HoAP so that they make reconstitute their forces and try again.
> 
> On the other hand, the Israelis know that if they lose even once, the Jewish Homeland will be dismantled, and the commercial, scientific, manufacturing and broader economic base will shut-down and the Jews will have to begin, yet again, another mass exodus.  In the shadow of either a political or military victory over the Israelis will leave behind it, another failed Arab State and void for radicalized Islamist to fight over.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish-American Leadership Rising in Opposition to Israeli Occupation *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Americans, even members of the Jewish Community in America, have varied opinions on the course of action Israel should pursue.  But very few find it possible to appreciate the true danger that Regional Security faces and the consequences of an Arab victory over the Israelis.
> 
> Remembering that there are 22 member nations in the Arab League.  But in the entire world, there is only one single and solitary Jewish National Home (JNH).  And the Jewish cultural center, once again, faces an array of enemies that would surrender to the coercion inducted by threats of Jihadism, Insurgencies, Terrorism, Rebel Factions, and Asymmetric Fighters that believe that they are entitled to any means, without regard to Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) in their pursuit:
> 
> • "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." (HAMAS)
> • "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine." (PA/PLO)
> • "In such difficult circumstances, the process of renovating the nation through armed resistance started, paving the way for liberating the land and the political choice from the hands of the “Israeli” occupation as a prelude to the restitution of the State and the building of its constitutional institutions." (Hezbollah)
> • "Guerrilla War to Pressure for the "Peaceful Solution." (PFLP)
> • "Violence as the only way to remove Israel from the Middle East map and reject any two-state arrangement in which Israel and Palestine coexist." (PIJ)​Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There are millions of good, honest Palestinians yet you scrape the bottom of the barrel for your posts.

Are you trying to prove a point?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Who are the HoAP trying to kid?



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of good, honest Palestinians yet you scrape the bottom of the barrel for your posts.
> Are you trying to prove a point?
Click to expand...


*(REFERENCE)*

*International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
*Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
*Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
*Status:* 173 Parties
*Full text:* *Download PDF*

Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;


Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and


Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
*International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
*Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
*Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
*Status:* 164 Parties
*Full text:* *Download PDF*

Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
*(COMMENT)*

Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.

*Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_

Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.

In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”

According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
'*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013

“We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ultimately, the question of "Occupation" versus the "Posturing for an Adequate Defense" against Arab League mass attacks _(crossing the frontiers into Israel ad they have demonstrated in contemporary history)_ will be the decision of the Israelis.
> 
> This is a "risk assessment" for the Israelis.  The current Pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) position is that the pro-HoAP may attempt to attack and overrun Israel as many times they want.  And in the wake of a military defeat, the Pro-HoAP believes that they lost territory should be given bake to the HoAP so that they make reconstitute their forces and try again.
> 
> On the other hand, the Israelis know that if they lose even once, the Jewish Homeland will be dismantled, and the commercial, scientific, manufacturing and broader economic base will shut-down and the Jews will have to begin, yet again, another mass exodus.  In the shadow of either a political or military victory over the Israelis will leave behind it, another failed Arab State and void for radicalized Islamist to fight over.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish-American Leadership Rising in Opposition to Israeli Occupation *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Americans, even members of the Jewish Community in America, have varied opinions on the course of action Israel should pursue.  But very few find it possible to appreciate the true danger that Regional Security faces and the consequences of an Arab victory over the Israelis.
> 
> Remembering that there are 22 member nations in the Arab League.  But in the entire world, there is only one single and solitary Jewish National Home (JNH).  And the Jewish cultural center, once again, faces an array of enemies that would surrender to the coercion inducted by threats of Jihadism, Insurgencies, Terrorism, Rebel Factions, and Asymmetric Fighters that believe that they are entitled to any means, without regard to Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) in their pursuit:
> 
> • "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." (HAMAS)
> • "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine." (PA/PLO)
> • "In such difficult circumstances, the process of renovating the nation through armed resistance started, paving the way for liberating the land and the political choice from the hands of the “Israeli” occupation as a prelude to the restitution of the State and the building of its constitutional institutions." (Hezbollah)
> • "Guerrilla War to Pressure for the "Peaceful Solution." (PFLP)
> • "Violence as the only way to remove Israel from the Middle East map and reject any two-state arrangement in which Israel and Palestine coexist." (PIJ)​Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are millions of good, honest Palestinians yet you scrape the bottom of the barrel for your posts.
> 
> Are you trying to prove a point?
Click to expand...








 Dont you mean a scant few good, honest palestinians, and you dont need to do anymore than lift the lid to see the evil,rotten and vile palestinians that are the majority.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who are the HoAP trying to kid?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of good, honest Palestinians yet you scrape the bottom of the barrel for your posts.
> Are you trying to prove a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> *Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
> *Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
> *Status:* 173 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> 
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> 
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> *International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> *Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
> *Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
> *Status:* 164 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.
> 
> *Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
> 09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.
> 
> In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”
> 
> According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
> '*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
> JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013
> 
> “We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK, so?
Interesting opinions.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who are the HoAP trying to kid?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of good, honest Palestinians yet you scrape the bottom of the barrel for your posts.
> Are you trying to prove a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> *Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
> *Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
> *Status:* 173 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> 
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> 
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> *International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> *Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
> *Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
> *Status:* 164 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.
> 
> *Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
> 09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.
> 
> In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”
> 
> According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
> '*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
> JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013
> 
> “We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> Interesting opinions.
Click to expand...


So... interesting opinions from uninteresting Islamic terrorists.


Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier - Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW

Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier

Headline: “Hatem Al-Shaloudi – the third Martyr in Hebron within 24 hours”
       “Hatem Abd Al-Hafiz Abd Al-Rahim Al-Shaloudi, a 26-year-old young man, died as a Martyr (_Shahid_) yesterday morning [Sept. 17, 2016] [when he] was shot by the occupation forces next to the Jabel Al-Rahma Mosque, the entrance to the Tel Rumeida neighborhood in the center of Hebron. Local sources and witnesses conveyed that the occupation soldiers shot a round of bullets towards the Martyr and prevented Red Crescent teams from reaching the site… The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida… Martyr Al-Shaloudi is the fourth Martyr in less than 24 hours.”




The above sickness is what passes for Arab-Moslem society and its glorification of hate and self-destruction.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who are the HoAP trying to kid?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of good, honest Palestinians yet you scrape the bottom of the barrel for your posts.
> Are you trying to prove a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> *Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
> *Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
> *Status:* 173 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> 
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> 
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> *International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> *Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
> *Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
> *Status:* 164 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.
> 
> *Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
> 09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.
> 
> In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”
> 
> According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
> '*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
> JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013
> 
> “We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> Interesting opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... interesting opinions from uninteresting Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier - Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier
> 
> Headline: “Hatem Al-Shaloudi – the third Martyr in Hebron within 24 hours”
> “Hatem Abd Al-Hafiz Abd Al-Rahim Al-Shaloudi, a 26-year-old young man, died as a Martyr (_Shahid_) yesterday morning [Sept. 17, 2016] [when he] was shot by the occupation forces next to the Jabel Al-Rahma Mosque, the entrance to the Tel Rumeida neighborhood in the center of Hebron. Local sources and witnesses conveyed that the occupation soldiers shot a round of bullets towards the Martyr and prevented Red Crescent teams from reaching the site… The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida… Martyr Al-Shaloudi is the fourth Martyr in less than 24 hours.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above sickness is what passes for Arab-Moslem society and its glorification of hate and self-destruction.
Click to expand...

The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida

This guy is full of shit.

Attacking foreign troops is not terrorism.


----------



## Eloy

Where I live all merchandise from Israel must be clearly marked as to their origin. People can then make-up their own minds whether or not to buy. Fruit and vegetables from illegal Israeli settlements in the occupied territories of Palestine must be so labeled.
EU issues guidelines on labelling products from Israeli settlements


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who are the HoAP trying to kid?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of good, honest Palestinians yet you scrape the bottom of the barrel for your posts.
> Are you trying to prove a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> *Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
> *Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
> *Status:* 173 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> 
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> 
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> *International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> *Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
> *Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
> *Status:* 164 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.
> 
> *Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
> 09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.
> 
> In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”
> 
> According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
> '*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
> JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013
> 
> “We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> Interesting opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... interesting opinions from uninteresting Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier - Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier
> 
> Headline: “Hatem Al-Shaloudi – the third Martyr in Hebron within 24 hours”
> “Hatem Abd Al-Hafiz Abd Al-Rahim Al-Shaloudi, a 26-year-old young man, died as a Martyr (_Shahid_) yesterday morning [Sept. 17, 2016] [when he] was shot by the occupation forces next to the Jabel Al-Rahma Mosque, the entrance to the Tel Rumeida neighborhood in the center of Hebron. Local sources and witnesses conveyed that the occupation soldiers shot a round of bullets towards the Martyr and prevented Red Crescent teams from reaching the site… The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida… Martyr Al-Shaloudi is the fourth Martyr in less than 24 hours.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above sickness is what passes for Arab-Moslem society and its glorification of hate and self-destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida
> 
> This guy is full of shit.
> 
> Attacking foreign troops is not terrorism.
Click to expand...


Of course. How nice that you're anxious to offer the lives of Pal'istanians, from behind the safety of your keyboard.

You might also be interested to learn that your opinion regarding premeditated murder on the part of your Islamic terrorist heroes heroes is wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who are the HoAP trying to kid?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of good, honest Palestinians yet you scrape the bottom of the barrel for your posts.
> Are you trying to prove a point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> *Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
> *Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
> *Status:* 173 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> 
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> 
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> *International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> *Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
> *Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
> *Status:* 164 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.
> 
> *Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
> 09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.
> 
> In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”
> 
> According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
> '*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
> JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013
> 
> “We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> Interesting opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... interesting opinions from uninteresting Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier - Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier
> 
> Headline: “Hatem Al-Shaloudi – the third Martyr in Hebron within 24 hours”
> “Hatem Abd Al-Hafiz Abd Al-Rahim Al-Shaloudi, a 26-year-old young man, died as a Martyr (_Shahid_) yesterday morning [Sept. 17, 2016] [when he] was shot by the occupation forces next to the Jabel Al-Rahma Mosque, the entrance to the Tel Rumeida neighborhood in the center of Hebron. Local sources and witnesses conveyed that the occupation soldiers shot a round of bullets towards the Martyr and prevented Red Crescent teams from reaching the site… The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida… Martyr Al-Shaloudi is the fourth Martyr in less than 24 hours.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above sickness is what passes for Arab-Moslem society and its glorification of hate and self-destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida
> 
> This guy is full of shit.
> 
> Attacking foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. How nice that you're anxious to offer the lives of Pal'istanians, from behind the safety of your keyboard.
> 
> You might also be interested to learn that your opinion regarding premeditated murder on the part of your Islamic terrorist heroes heroes is wrong.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who are the HoAP trying to kid?
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> *Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
> *Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
> *Status:* 173 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> 
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> 
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> *International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> *Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
> *Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
> *Status:* 164 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.
> 
> *Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
> 09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.
> 
> In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”
> 
> According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
> '*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
> JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013
> 
> “We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> Interesting opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... interesting opinions from uninteresting Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier - Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier
> 
> Headline: “Hatem Al-Shaloudi – the third Martyr in Hebron within 24 hours”
> “Hatem Abd Al-Hafiz Abd Al-Rahim Al-Shaloudi, a 26-year-old young man, died as a Martyr (_Shahid_) yesterday morning [Sept. 17, 2016] [when he] was shot by the occupation forces next to the Jabel Al-Rahma Mosque, the entrance to the Tel Rumeida neighborhood in the center of Hebron. Local sources and witnesses conveyed that the occupation soldiers shot a round of bullets towards the Martyr and prevented Red Crescent teams from reaching the site… The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida… Martyr Al-Shaloudi is the fourth Martyr in less than 24 hours.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above sickness is what passes for Arab-Moslem society and its glorification of hate and self-destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida
> 
> This guy is full of shit.
> 
> Attacking foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. How nice that you're anxious to offer the lives of Pal'istanians, from behind the safety of your keyboard.
> 
> You might also be interested to learn that your opinion regarding premeditated murder on the part of your Islamic terrorist heroes heroes is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Yes, link? 

It's been addressed before. Do a search.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who are the HoAP trying to kid?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of good, honest Palestinians yet you scrape the bottom of the barrel for your posts.
> Are you trying to prove a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> *Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
> *Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
> *Status:* 173 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> 
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> 
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> *International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> *Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
> *Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
> *Status:* 164 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.
> 
> *Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
> 09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.
> 
> In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”
> 
> According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
> '*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
> JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013
> 
> “We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> Interesting opinions.
Click to expand...







 Proving that those you support and defend are nothing more than common or garden terrorist scum, and as such have no rights to anything


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who are the HoAP trying to kid?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of good, honest Palestinians yet you scrape the bottom of the barrel for your posts.
> Are you trying to prove a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> *Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
> *Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
> *Status:* 173 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> 
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> 
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> *International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> *Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
> *Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
> *Status:* 164 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.
> 
> *Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
> 09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.
> 
> In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”
> 
> According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
> '*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
> JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013
> 
> “We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so?
> Interesting opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... interesting opinions from uninteresting Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier - Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier
> 
> Headline: “Hatem Al-Shaloudi – the third Martyr in Hebron within 24 hours”
> “Hatem Abd Al-Hafiz Abd Al-Rahim Al-Shaloudi, a 26-year-old young man, died as a Martyr (_Shahid_) yesterday morning [Sept. 17, 2016] [when he] was shot by the occupation forces next to the Jabel Al-Rahma Mosque, the entrance to the Tel Rumeida neighborhood in the center of Hebron. Local sources and witnesses conveyed that the occupation soldiers shot a round of bullets towards the Martyr and prevented Red Crescent teams from reaching the site… The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida… Martyr Al-Shaloudi is the fourth Martyr in less than 24 hours.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above sickness is what passes for Arab-Moslem society and its glorification of hate and self-destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida
> 
> This guy is full of shit.
> 
> Attacking foreign troops is not terrorism.
Click to expand...







 So the hamas militia made the claim did they as they are the occupying army if you believe international laws of 1917, 1923, 1925 and 1949. 

Nice of you to admit that the Israeli's are not terrorists when they defend against foreign troops/militia with no legal right to be in Jewish owned lands. 

Do you even understand what constitutes terrorism, might I suggest you put down your koran and read a proper law book for once


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who are the HoAP trying to kid?
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> *Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
> *Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
> *Status:* 173 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> 
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> 
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> *International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> *Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
> *Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
> *Status:* 164 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.
> 
> *Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
> 09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.
> 
> In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”
> 
> According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
> '*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
> JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013
> 
> “We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> Interesting opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... interesting opinions from uninteresting Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier - Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier
> 
> Headline: “Hatem Al-Shaloudi – the third Martyr in Hebron within 24 hours”
> “Hatem Abd Al-Hafiz Abd Al-Rahim Al-Shaloudi, a 26-year-old young man, died as a Martyr (_Shahid_) yesterday morning [Sept. 17, 2016] [when he] was shot by the occupation forces next to the Jabel Al-Rahma Mosque, the entrance to the Tel Rumeida neighborhood in the center of Hebron. Local sources and witnesses conveyed that the occupation soldiers shot a round of bullets towards the Martyr and prevented Red Crescent teams from reaching the site… The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida… Martyr Al-Shaloudi is the fourth Martyr in less than 24 hours.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above sickness is what passes for Arab-Moslem society and its glorification of hate and self-destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida
> 
> This guy is full of shit.
> 
> Attacking foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. How nice that you're anxious to offer the lives of Pal'istanians, from behind the safety of your keyboard.
> 
> You might also be interested to learn that your opinion regarding premeditated murder on the part of your Islamic terrorist heroes heroes is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...








 Given tens of times and you just ignore them because they destroy your POV. We are still waiting for you to produce a link to the treaty that says the land was given to the arab muslims.....................


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who are the HoAP trying to kid?
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> *International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> *Signed:* 9 December 1999, New York
> *Entered into force:* 10 April 2002
> *Status:* 173 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Requires parties to take steps to prevent and counteract the financing of terrorists, whether direct or indirect, though groups claiming to have charitable, social or cultural goals or which also engage in illicit activities such as drug trafficking or gun running;
> 
> 
> Commits States to hold those who finance terrorism criminally, civilly or administratively liable for such acts; and
> 
> 
> Provides for the identification, freezing and seizure of funds allocated for terrorist activities, as well as for the sharing of the forfeited funds with other States on a case-by-case basis. Bank secrecy is no longer adequate justification for refusing to cooperate.
> *International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> *Signed:* 15 December 1997, New York
> *Entered into force:* 23 May 2001
> *Status:* 164 Parties
> *Full text:* *Download PDF*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether it is today, or three years ago, makes no difference.  The message is still the same.
> 
> *Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas Praises Jordanian Terrorist*
> 09/20/2016 12:28 PM by _Menachem Rephun_
> 
> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas praised as a “martyr” Tuesday Jordanian terrorist Saeed Amro, who was killed after attempting to stab Israeli police in Jerusalem Friday. Abbas sent a condolence letter to Amro’s family as well.
> 
> In the letter, Abbas lauded the 28-year-old Amro as “a martyr who watered the pure earth of Palestine with his blood.”
> 
> According to Ynet, Abbas wrote that “God would wrap the martyr in his mercy, and that he will dwell in paradise.”​
> '*Moderate' Palestinian President Abbas Praises Dead* *Terrorists* as 'Martyrs' · 3y
> JOHN ROSSOMANDO14 Jan 2013
> 
> “We must remember the pioneers, the Grand Mufti of Palestine Hajj Muhammad Amin Al-Husseini as well as Ahmad Al-Shukeiri, the founder of the PLO,”Abbas said according ... said Jonathan Schanzer, vice president for research with the Foundation ...​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> Interesting opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... interesting opinions from uninteresting Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier - Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier
> 
> Headline: “Hatem Al-Shaloudi – the third Martyr in Hebron within 24 hours”
> “Hatem Abd Al-Hafiz Abd Al-Rahim Al-Shaloudi, a 26-year-old young man, died as a Martyr (_Shahid_) yesterday morning [Sept. 17, 2016] [when he] was shot by the occupation forces next to the Jabel Al-Rahma Mosque, the entrance to the Tel Rumeida neighborhood in the center of Hebron. Local sources and witnesses conveyed that the occupation soldiers shot a round of bullets towards the Martyr and prevented Red Crescent teams from reaching the site… The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida… Martyr Al-Shaloudi is the fourth Martyr in less than 24 hours.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above sickness is what passes for Arab-Moslem society and its glorification of hate and self-destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida
> 
> This guy is full of shit.
> 
> Attacking foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. How nice that you're anxious to offer the lives of Pal'istanians, from behind the safety of your keyboard.
> 
> You might also be interested to learn that your opinion regarding premeditated murder on the part of your Islamic terrorist heroes heroes is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Tinnie,do like I have .....put these CRETS ON IGNORE....I HAVE....steve they are just too THICK to waste time on......Regards


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

There is a difference between the Rule of Law and the morality of those in the Western Industrialized Cultures, in comparison to many members of the Arab League which focuses on violence as the principle source of conflict resolution.  The idea expressed here demonstrates how pronounced some of those differences are.

•  The mere fact that the Arab Palestinian would praise and glorify the kidnapping and murder of teenagers as justifiable, or the attack on Israelis Police and Defense Forces is an expansive difference.
•  That the indiscriminate unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place is anything but unlawful and intentional.
*•  *1979 International Convention against the Taking of Hostages:  Provides that “any person who seizes or detains and threatens to kill, to injure, or to continue to detain another person in order to compel a third party, namely, a State, an international intergovernmental organization, a natural or juridical person, or a group of persons, to do or abstain from doing any act as an explicit or implicit condition for the release of the hostage commits the offence of taking of hostage within the meaning of this Convention”.​


P F Tinmore said:


> Attacking foreign troops is not terrorism.


*(COMMENT)*

I have often cited *Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention*, wherein punishment is is addressed for those actions that were (in general)  solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, or espionage --- or ---  serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons, or seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them.

Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.

FUNDAMENTAL GUARANTEES
*Article 75 [ Link ] -- Fundamental guarantees*
2. The following acts are and shall remain prohibited at any time and in any place whatsoever, whether committed by civilian or by military agents:
(a) violence to the life, health, or physical or mental well-being of persons, in particular:

(i) murder;

(ii) torture of all kinds, whether physical or mental;

(iii) corporal punishment; and

(iv) mutilation;​(b) outrages upon personal dignity, in particular humiliating and degrading treatment, enforced prostitution and any form of indecent assault;

(c) the taking of hostages;

(d) collective punishments; and

(e) threats to commit any of the foregoing acts.​
 This is the other side to the coin that  describes the Arab Palestinian as victims.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ultimately, the question of "Occupation" versus the "Posturing for an Adequate Defense" against Arab League mass attacks _(crossing the frontiers into Israel ad they have demonstrated in contemporary history)_ will be the decision of the Israelis.
> 
> This is a "risk assessment" for the Israelis.  The current Pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) position is that the pro-HoAP may attempt to attack and overrun Israel as many times they want.  And in the wake of a military defeat, the Pro-HoAP believes that they lost territory should be given bake to the HoAP so that they make reconstitute their forces and try again.
> 
> On the other hand, the Israelis know that if they lose even once, the Jewish Homeland will be dismantled, and the commercial, scientific, manufacturing and broader economic base will shut-down and the Jews will have to begin, yet again, another mass exodus.  In the shadow of either a political or military victory over the Israelis will leave behind it, another failed Arab State and void for radicalized Islamist to fight over.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish-American Leadership Rising in Opposition to Israeli Occupation *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Americans, even members of the Jewish Community in America, have varied opinions on the course of action Israel should pursue.  But very few find it possible to appreciate the true danger that Regional Security faces and the consequences of an Arab victory over the Israelis.
> 
> Remembering that there are 22 member nations in the Arab League.  But in the entire world, there is only one single and solitary Jewish National Home (JNH).  And the Jewish cultural center, once again, faces an array of enemies that would surrender to the coercion inducted by threats of Jihadism, Insurgencies, Terrorism, Rebel Factions, and Asymmetric Fighters that believe that they are entitled to any means, without regard to Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) in their pursuit:
> 
> • "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." (HAMAS)
> • "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine." (PA/PLO)
> • "In such difficult circumstances, the process of renovating the nation through armed resistance started, paving the way for liberating the land and the political choice from the hands of the “Israeli” occupation as a prelude to the restitution of the State and the building of its constitutional institutions." (Hezbollah)
> • "Guerrilla War to Pressure for the "Peaceful Solution." (PFLP)
> • "Violence as the only way to remove Israel from the Middle East map and reject any two-state arrangement in which Israel and Palestine coexist." (PIJ)​Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;

A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> Interesting opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... interesting opinions from uninteresting Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier - Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW
> 
> Official PA daily: Terrorist stabber “died as a Martyr” after Israel “claimed” that he had stabbed a soldier
> 
> Headline: “Hatem Al-Shaloudi – the third Martyr in Hebron within 24 hours”
> “Hatem Abd Al-Hafiz Abd Al-Rahim Al-Shaloudi, a 26-year-old young man, died as a Martyr (_Shahid_) yesterday morning [Sept. 17, 2016] [when he] was shot by the occupation forces next to the Jabel Al-Rahma Mosque, the entrance to the Tel Rumeida neighborhood in the center of Hebron. Local sources and witnesses conveyed that the occupation soldiers shot a round of bullets towards the Martyr and prevented Red Crescent teams from reaching the site… The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida… Martyr Al-Shaloudi is the fourth Martyr in less than 24 hours.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above sickness is what passes for Arab-Moslem society and its glorification of hate and self-destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation army claimed, as usual, that young Al-Shaloudi stabbed a soldier at Tel Rumeida
> 
> This guy is full of shit.
> 
> Attacking foreign troops is not terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. How nice that you're anxious to offer the lives of Pal'istanians, from behind the safety of your keyboard.
> 
> You might also be interested to learn that your opinion regarding premeditated murder on the part of your Islamic terrorist heroes heroes is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinnie,do like I have .....put these CRETS ON IGNORE....I HAVE....steve they are just too THICK to waste time on......Regards
Click to expand...







 The cowards way out, showing that you are just a coward all along


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ultimately, the question of "Occupation" versus the "Posturing for an Adequate Defense" against Arab League mass attacks _(crossing the frontiers into Israel ad they have demonstrated in contemporary history)_ will be the decision of the Israelis.
> 
> This is a "risk assessment" for the Israelis.  The current Pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) position is that the pro-HoAP may attempt to attack and overrun Israel as many times they want.  And in the wake of a military defeat, the Pro-HoAP believes that they lost territory should be given bake to the HoAP so that they make reconstitute their forces and try again.
> 
> On the other hand, the Israelis know that if they lose even once, the Jewish Homeland will be dismantled, and the commercial, scientific, manufacturing and broader economic base will shut-down and the Jews will have to begin, yet again, another mass exodus.  In the shadow of either a political or military victory over the Israelis will leave behind it, another failed Arab State and void for radicalized Islamist to fight over.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish-American Leadership Rising in Opposition to Israeli Occupation *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Americans, even members of the Jewish Community in America, have varied opinions on the course of action Israel should pursue.  But very few find it possible to appreciate the true danger that Regional Security faces and the consequences of an Arab victory over the Israelis.
> 
> Remembering that there are 22 member nations in the Arab League.  But in the entire world, there is only one single and solitary Jewish National Home (JNH).  And the Jewish cultural center, once again, faces an array of enemies that would surrender to the coercion inducted by threats of Jihadism, Insurgencies, Terrorism, Rebel Factions, and Asymmetric Fighters that believe that they are entitled to any means, without regard to Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) in their pursuit:
> 
> • "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." (HAMAS)
> • "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine." (PA/PLO)
> • "In such difficult circumstances, the process of renovating the nation through armed resistance started, paving the way for liberating the land and the political choice from the hands of the “Israeli” occupation as a prelude to the restitution of the State and the building of its constitutional institutions." (Hezbollah)
> • "Guerrilla War to Pressure for the "Peaceful Solution." (PFLP)
> • "Violence as the only way to remove Israel from the Middle East map and reject any two-state arrangement in which Israel and Palestine coexist." (PIJ)​Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.
Click to expand...







And what is their defined territory then, produce the map that shows what lands they claim. And not the usual from the river to the sea crap that just defines their immaturity and petulance. Something you always duck, along with the treaty that granted the arab muslims all of palestine.

 By the way this UN resolution is not international law, nor is it enforceable it is just what the authors of the resolution would like to see. So why you use it as if it meant anything is beyond most people understanding, when it has been ignored by every UN nation since 1977. Unless you want to accept that the Jews are the palestinian people and as such they should be given the west bank as determined under international laws.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ultimately, the question of "Occupation" versus the "Posturing for an Adequate Defense" against Arab League mass attacks _(crossing the frontiers into Israel ad they have demonstrated in contemporary history)_ will be the decision of the Israelis.
> 
> This is a "risk assessment" for the Israelis.  The current Pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) position is that the pro-HoAP may attempt to attack and overrun Israel as many times they want.  And in the wake of a military defeat, the Pro-HoAP believes that they lost territory should be given bake to the HoAP so that they make reconstitute their forces and try again.
> 
> On the other hand, the Israelis know that if they lose even once, the Jewish Homeland will be dismantled, and the commercial, scientific, manufacturing and broader economic base will shut-down and the Jews will have to begin, yet again, another mass exodus.  In the shadow of either a political or military victory over the Israelis will leave behind it, another failed Arab State and void for radicalized Islamist to fight over.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish-American Leadership Rising in Opposition to Israeli Occupation *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Americans, even members of the Jewish Community in America, have varied opinions on the course of action Israel should pursue.  But very few find it possible to appreciate the true danger that Regional Security faces and the consequences of an Arab victory over the Israelis.
> 
> Remembering that there are 22 member nations in the Arab League.  But in the entire world, there is only one single and solitary Jewish National Home (JNH).  And the Jewish cultural center, once again, faces an array of enemies that would surrender to the coercion inducted by threats of Jihadism, Insurgencies, Terrorism, Rebel Factions, and Asymmetric Fighters that believe that they are entitled to any means, without regard to Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) in their pursuit:
> 
> • "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." (HAMAS)
> • "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine." (PA/PLO)
> • "In such difficult circumstances, the process of renovating the nation through armed resistance started, paving the way for liberating the land and the political choice from the hands of the “Israeli” occupation as a prelude to the restitution of the State and the building of its constitutional institutions." (Hezbollah)
> • "Guerrilla War to Pressure for the "Peaceful Solution." (PFLP)
> • "Violence as the only way to remove Israel from the Middle East map and reject any two-state arrangement in which Israel and Palestine coexist." (PIJ)​Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is their defined territory then, produce the map that shows what lands they claim. And not the usual from the river to the sea crap that just defines their immaturity and petulance. Something you always duck, along with the treaty that granted the arab muslims all of palestine.
> 
> By the way this UN resolution is not international law, nor is it enforceable it is just what the authors of the resolution would like to see. So why you use it as if it meant anything is beyond most people understanding, when it has been ignored by every UN nation since 1977. Unless you want to accept that the Jews are the palestinian people and as such they should be given the west bank as determined under international laws.
Click to expand...

So much blabber. So little proof.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.



You always treat Palestine's territorial integrity as something that exists and can not be changed.  Neither is true.  Any nations "territorial integrity" can be altered by treaty.  Witness the division of Palestine, as described in the Mandate, into two portions -- Jordan and the Homeland for the Jewish people.  So why can't the Homeland for the Jewish People be further divided into two portions?  Answer:  it can.  Therefore, this whole "territorial integrity" that you keep bringing up is nothing but a red herring.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ultimately, the question of "Occupation" versus the "Posturing for an Adequate Defense" against Arab League mass attacks _(crossing the frontiers into Israel ad they have demonstrated in contemporary history)_ will be the decision of the Israelis.
> 
> This is a "risk assessment" for the Israelis.  The current Pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) position is that the pro-HoAP may attempt to attack and overrun Israel as many times they want.  And in the wake of a military defeat, the Pro-HoAP believes that they lost territory should be given bake to the HoAP so that they make reconstitute their forces and try again.
> 
> On the other hand, the Israelis know that if they lose even once, the Jewish Homeland will be dismantled, and the commercial, scientific, manufacturing and broader economic base will shut-down and the Jews will have to begin, yet again, another mass exodus.  In the shadow of either a political or military victory over the Israelis will leave behind it, another failed Arab State and void for radicalized Islamist to fight over.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish-American Leadership Rising in Opposition to Israeli Occupation *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Americans, even members of the Jewish Community in America, have varied opinions on the course of action Israel should pursue.  But very few find it possible to appreciate the true danger that Regional Security faces and the consequences of an Arab victory over the Israelis.
> 
> Remembering that there are 22 member nations in the Arab League.  But in the entire world, there is only one single and solitary Jewish National Home (JNH).  And the Jewish cultural center, once again, faces an array of enemies that would surrender to the coercion inducted by threats of Jihadism, Insurgencies, Terrorism, Rebel Factions, and Asymmetric Fighters that believe that they are entitled to any means, without regard to Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) in their pursuit:
> 
> • "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." (HAMAS)
> • "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine." (PA/PLO)
> • "In such difficult circumstances, the process of renovating the nation through armed resistance started, paving the way for liberating the land and the political choice from the hands of the “Israeli” occupation as a prelude to the restitution of the State and the building of its constitutional institutions." (Hezbollah)
> • "Guerrilla War to Pressure for the "Peaceful Solution." (PFLP)
> • "Violence as the only way to remove Israel from the Middle East map and reject any two-state arrangement in which Israel and Palestine coexist." (PIJ)​Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.
Click to expand...


This has been addressed for you on multiple occasions across multiple threads. The only peoples that have prevented the so-called Pal'istanians from self-determination were the Arabs-Moslems.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

All I can say is that you have to first understand the conditions at the time the Non-Binding Resolution was written, AND the actual components of the Resolution.



P F Tinmore said:


> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.


*(OBSERVATION)*

It reaffirms the "inalienable right" of:

••  the Namibian people, 
••  the* Palestinian people* and 
••  all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination*​
In 1982, what were the conditions:

The 7th Arab League Summit affirmed _(1974 --- two years after the attack, by the Palestinian group Black September, during the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich,)_:

••  the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).
••  the PLO as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.
••  Arab states undertake to defend Palestinian national unity 
••  Arab states not to interfere in the internal affairs of Palestinian action.
••  The PLO exercise of its responsibility at the national and international levels within the framework of Arab commitment;
••  The right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to return to their homeland;​In 1982, the situation on the ground was much different.

••  the Israelis "occupied" the territory formerly under the administration of the Egyptian Military Governor known as the Gaza Strip.
••  the Israelis "occupied" the sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom known as the West Bank.​*(COMMENT)*

The Palestinians have no special rights, especially as it pertains to self-determination and to return to their homeland.   It was the Allied Powers (having all rights and title) that recognized the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country.

So, in the international context, the respect for the principle of "equal rights" and "self-determination" of peoples _(that would be including the Jewish People with the historical connection)_.  "All peoples have the right to self-determination; by virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development."

And once again, I have to remind you that neither the "Mandate" or the "Occupation" represent a Colonial Power to extend their rule over a *Non-Self-Governing Territories* for the purposes of any exploitation.  Neither the Jewish Agency or the follow-on Jewish State of Israel ---- act on behalf of a Colonial Power at any time since its establishment.  

The non-Binding Resolution, rather long, makes very few demands and makes only one decision.

•  30.  Decides to consider this item again at its thirty-eighth session on the basis of the reports that Governments, United Nations agencies and intergovernmental and non-governmental organizations have been requested to submit concerning the strengthening of assistance to colonial territories and peoples.

•  14.  Again demands the immediate application of the mandatory arms embargo against South Africa, imposed under Security Council resolution 418 (1977), by all countries, particularly by those countries that maintain military and nuclear co-operation with the racist Pretoria regime and continue to supply related material to that regime;

•  16.  Demands the immediate implementation of General Assembly resolution ES-8/2 on Namibia;

•  24.  Demands the immediate and unconditional release of all persons detained or imprisoned as a result of their struggle for self-determination and independence, full respect for their fundamental individual rights and the observance of article 5 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, under which no one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment;

•  26.  Demands the immediate release of children detained in Namibian and South African prisons;​
There is absolutely nothing in this UN Resolution that demands anything of Israel or decides anything pertaining to Israel.

All this really shows is that the Arab Palestinian was unable to establish anything meaningful on the matter of the Middle East Conflict between 1974 and the 1982.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> All I can say is that you have to first understand the conditions at the time the Non-Binding Resolution was written, AND the actual components of the Resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> It reaffirms the "inalienable right" of:
> 
> ••  the Namibian people,
> ••  the* Palestinian people* and
> ••  all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination*​
> In 1982, what were the conditions:
> 
> The 7th Arab League Summit affirmed _(1974 --- two years after the attack, by the Palestinian group Black September, during the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich,)_:
> 
> ••  the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).
> ••  the PLO as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.
> ••  Arab states undertake to defend Palestinian national unity
> ••  Arab states not to interfere in the internal affairs of Palestinian action.
> ••  The PLO exercise of its responsibility at the national and international levels within the framework of Arab commitment;
> ••  The right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to return to their homeland;​In 1982, the situation on the ground was much different.
> 
> ••  the Israelis "occupied" the territory formerly under the administration of the Egyptian Military Governor known as the Gaza Strip.
> ••  the Israelis "occupied" the sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom known as the West Bank.​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians have no special rights, especially as it pertains to self-determination and to return to their homeland.   It was the Allied Powers (having all rights and title) that recognized the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country.
> 
> So, in the international context, the respect for the principle of "equal rights" and "self-determination" of peoples _(that would be including the Jewish People with the historical connection)_.  "All peoples have the right to self-determination; by virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development."
> 
> And once again, I have to remind you that neither the "Mandate" or the "Occupation" represent a Colonial Power to extend their rule over a *Non-Self-Governing Territories* for the purposes of any exploitation.  Neither the Jewish Agency or the follow-on Jewish State of Israel ---- act on behalf of a Colonial Power at any time since its establishment.
> 
> The non-Binding Resolution, rather long, makes very few demands and makes only one decision.
> 
> •  30.  Decides to consider this item again at its thirty-eighth session on the basis of the reports that Governments, United Nations agencies and intergovernmental and non-governmental organizations have been requested to submit concerning the strengthening of assistance to colonial territories and peoples.
> 
> •  14.  Again demands the immediate application of the mandatory arms embargo against South Africa, imposed under Security Council resolution 418 (1977), by all countries, particularly by those countries that maintain military and nuclear co-operation with the racist Pretoria regime and continue to supply related material to that regime;
> 
> •  16.  Demands the immediate implementation of General Assembly resolution ES-8/2 on Namibia;
> 
> •  24.  Demands the immediate and unconditional release of all persons detained or imprisoned as a result of their struggle for self-determination and independence, full respect for their fundamental individual rights and the observance of article 5 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, under which no one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment;
> 
> •  26.  Demands the immediate release of children detained in Namibian and South African prisons;​
> There is absolutely nothing in this UN Resolution that demands anything of Israel or decides anything pertaining to Israel.
> 
> All this really shows is that the Arab Palestinian was unable to establish anything meaningful on the matter of the Middle East Conflict between 1974 and the 1982.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What you say would only be true if Israel legally acquired the land it sits on.

That is a question that you consistently duck.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> All I can say is that you have to first understand the conditions at the time the Non-Binding Resolution was written, AND the actual components of the Resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> It reaffirms the "inalienable right" of:
> 
> ••  the Namibian people,
> ••  the* Palestinian people* and
> ••  all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination*​
> In 1982, what were the conditions:
> 
> The 7th Arab League Summit affirmed _(1974 --- two years after the attack, by the Palestinian group Black September, during the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich,)_:
> 
> ••  the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).
> ••  the PLO as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.
> ••  Arab states undertake to defend Palestinian national unity
> ••  Arab states not to interfere in the internal affairs of Palestinian action.
> ••  The PLO exercise of its responsibility at the national and international levels within the framework of Arab commitment;
> ••  The right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to return to their homeland;​In 1982, the situation on the ground was much different.
> 
> ••  the Israelis "occupied" the territory formerly under the administration of the Egyptian Military Governor known as the Gaza Strip.
> ••  the Israelis "occupied" the sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom known as the West Bank.​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians have no special rights, especially as it pertains to self-determination and to return to their homeland.   It was the Allied Powers (having all rights and title) that recognized the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country.
> 
> So, in the international context, the respect for the principle of "equal rights" and "self-determination" of peoples _(that would be including the Jewish People with the historical connection)_.  "All peoples have the right to self-determination; by virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development."
> 
> And once again, I have to remind you that neither the "Mandate" or the "Occupation" represent a Colonial Power to extend their rule over a *Non-Self-Governing Territories* for the purposes of any exploitation.  Neither the Jewish Agency or the follow-on Jewish State of Israel ---- act on behalf of a Colonial Power at any time since its establishment.
> 
> The non-Binding Resolution, rather long, makes very few demands and makes only one decision.
> 
> •  30.  Decides to consider this item again at its thirty-eighth session on the basis of the reports that Governments, United Nations agencies and intergovernmental and non-governmental organizations have been requested to submit concerning the strengthening of assistance to colonial territories and peoples.
> 
> •  14.  Again demands the immediate application of the mandatory arms embargo against South Africa, imposed under Security Council resolution 418 (1977), by all countries, particularly by those countries that maintain military and nuclear co-operation with the racist Pretoria regime and continue to supply related material to that regime;
> 
> •  16.  Demands the immediate implementation of General Assembly resolution ES-8/2 on Namibia;
> 
> •  24.  Demands the immediate and unconditional release of all persons detained or imprisoned as a result of their struggle for self-determination and independence, full respect for their fundamental individual rights and the observance of article 5 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, under which no one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment;
> 
> •  26.  Demands the immediate release of children detained in Namibian and South African prisons;​
> There is absolutely nothing in this UN Resolution that demands anything of Israel or decides anything pertaining to Israel.
> 
> All this really shows is that the Arab Palestinian was unable to establish anything meaningful on the matter of the Middle East Conflict between 1974 and the 1982.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you say would only be true if Israel legally acquired the land it sits on.
> 
> That is a question that you consistently duck.
Click to expand...


There's no reason to accept that the land Israel sits on was not acquired legally. 

There's no reason to accept that the Arab-Moslem squatters acquired the land legally. That the issue you consistently duck.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> All I can say is that you have to first understand the conditions at the time the Non-Binding Resolution was written, AND the actual components of the Resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> It reaffirms the "inalienable right" of:
> 
> ••  the Namibian people,
> ••  the* Palestinian people* and
> ••  all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination*​
> In 1982, what were the conditions:
> 
> The 7th Arab League Summit affirmed _(1974 --- two years after the attack, by the Palestinian group Black September, during the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich,)_:
> 
> ••  the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).
> ••  the PLO as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.
> ••  Arab states undertake to defend Palestinian national unity
> ••  Arab states not to interfere in the internal affairs of Palestinian action.
> ••  The PLO exercise of its responsibility at the national and international levels within the framework of Arab commitment;
> ••  The right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to return to their homeland;​In 1982, the situation on the ground was much different.
> 
> ••  the Israelis "occupied" the territory formerly under the administration of the Egyptian Military Governor known as the Gaza Strip.
> ••  the Israelis "occupied" the sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom known as the West Bank.​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians have no special rights, especially as it pertains to self-determination and to return to their homeland.   It was the Allied Powers (having all rights and title) that recognized the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country.
> 
> So, in the international context, the respect for the principle of "equal rights" and "self-determination" of peoples _(that would be including the Jewish People with the historical connection)_.  "All peoples have the right to self-determination; by virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development."
> 
> And once again, I have to remind you that neither the "Mandate" or the "Occupation" represent a Colonial Power to extend their rule over a *Non-Self-Governing Territories* for the purposes of any exploitation.  Neither the Jewish Agency or the follow-on Jewish State of Israel ---- act on behalf of a Colonial Power at any time since its establishment.
> 
> The non-Binding Resolution, rather long, makes very few demands and makes only one decision.
> 
> •  30.  Decides to consider this item again at its thirty-eighth session on the basis of the reports that Governments, United Nations agencies and intergovernmental and non-governmental organizations have been requested to submit concerning the strengthening of assistance to colonial territories and peoples.
> 
> •  14.  Again demands the immediate application of the mandatory arms embargo against South Africa, imposed under Security Council resolution 418 (1977), by all countries, particularly by those countries that maintain military and nuclear co-operation with the racist Pretoria regime and continue to supply related material to that regime;
> 
> •  16.  Demands the immediate implementation of General Assembly resolution ES-8/2 on Namibia;
> 
> •  24.  Demands the immediate and unconditional release of all persons detained or imprisoned as a result of their struggle for self-determination and independence, full respect for their fundamental individual rights and the observance of article 5 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, under which no one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment;
> 
> •  26.  Demands the immediate release of children detained in Namibian and South African prisons;​
> There is absolutely nothing in this UN Resolution that demands anything of Israel or decides anything pertaining to Israel.
> 
> All this really shows is that the Arab Palestinian was unable to establish anything meaningful on the matter of the Middle East Conflict between 1974 and the 1982.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you say would only be true if Israel legally acquired the land it sits on.
> 
> That is a question that you consistently duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason to accept that the land Israel sits on was not acquired legally.
> 
> There's no reason to accept that the Arab-Moslem squatters acquired the land legally. That the issue you consistently duck.
Click to expand...

Not so. The Palestinians acquired Palestine by treaty.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> All I can say is that you have to first understand the conditions at the time the Non-Binding Resolution was written, AND the actual components of the Resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> It reaffirms the "inalienable right" of:
> 
> ••  the Namibian people,
> ••  the* Palestinian people* and
> ••  all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination*​
> In 1982, what were the conditions:
> 
> The 7th Arab League Summit affirmed _(1974 --- two years after the attack, by the Palestinian group Black September, during the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich,)_:
> 
> ••  the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).
> ••  the PLO as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.
> ••  Arab states undertake to defend Palestinian national unity
> ••  Arab states not to interfere in the internal affairs of Palestinian action.
> ••  The PLO exercise of its responsibility at the national and international levels within the framework of Arab commitment;
> ••  The right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to return to their homeland;​In 1982, the situation on the ground was much different.
> 
> ••  the Israelis "occupied" the territory formerly under the administration of the Egyptian Military Governor known as the Gaza Strip.
> ••  the Israelis "occupied" the sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom known as the West Bank.​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians have no special rights, especially as it pertains to self-determination and to return to their homeland.   It was the Allied Powers (having all rights and title) that recognized the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country.
> 
> So, in the international context, the respect for the principle of "equal rights" and "self-determination" of peoples _(that would be including the Jewish People with the historical connection)_.  "All peoples have the right to self-determination; by virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development."
> 
> And once again, I have to remind you that neither the "Mandate" or the "Occupation" represent a Colonial Power to extend their rule over a *Non-Self-Governing Territories* for the purposes of any exploitation.  Neither the Jewish Agency or the follow-on Jewish State of Israel ---- act on behalf of a Colonial Power at any time since its establishment.
> 
> The non-Binding Resolution, rather long, makes very few demands and makes only one decision.
> 
> •  30.  Decides to consider this item again at its thirty-eighth session on the basis of the reports that Governments, United Nations agencies and intergovernmental and non-governmental organizations have been requested to submit concerning the strengthening of assistance to colonial territories and peoples.
> 
> •  14.  Again demands the immediate application of the mandatory arms embargo against South Africa, imposed under Security Council resolution 418 (1977), by all countries, particularly by those countries that maintain military and nuclear co-operation with the racist Pretoria regime and continue to supply related material to that regime;
> 
> •  16.  Demands the immediate implementation of General Assembly resolution ES-8/2 on Namibia;
> 
> •  24.  Demands the immediate and unconditional release of all persons detained or imprisoned as a result of their struggle for self-determination and independence, full respect for their fundamental individual rights and the observance of article 5 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, under which no one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment;
> 
> •  26.  Demands the immediate release of children detained in Namibian and South African prisons;​
> There is absolutely nothing in this UN Resolution that demands anything of Israel or decides anything pertaining to Israel.
> 
> All this really shows is that the Arab Palestinian was unable to establish anything meaningful on the matter of the Middle East Conflict between 1974 and the 1982.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you say would only be true if Israel legally acquired the land it sits on.
> 
> That is a question that you consistently duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason to accept that the land Israel sits on was not acquired legally.
> 
> There's no reason to accept that the Arab-Moslem squatters acquired the land legally. That the issue you consistently duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Palestinians acquired Palestine by treaty.
Click to expand...



What part of all this addresses my post?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Oh, you are so full of it.



P F Tinmore said:


> Not so. The Palestinians acquired Palestine by treaty.


*(COMMENT)*

*ARTICLE 16*. 
*Lausanne Treaty: Part I*
*SECTION I. ---- **TERRITORIAL CLAUSES.*

Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.

The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​Nothing the Palestinians have can trump this active treaty clause. 

The indigenous population may have nationality and citizenship _(to avoid stateless people)_, but the territorial  "rights and title" were for the Allied Powers. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, you are so full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Palestinians acquired Palestine by treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> *Lausanne Treaty: Part I*
> *SECTION I. ---- **TERRITORIAL CLAUSES.*
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​Nothing the Palestinians have can trump this active treaty clause.
> 
> The indigenous population may have nationality and citizenship _(to avoid stateless people)_, but the territorial  "rights and title" were for the Allied Powers.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.​
And the parties had a non annexation policy. They held the territories in trust for the people. The people who became citizens under article 30.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yes, I kind-of thought this would be the comeback.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> *Lausanne Treaty: Part I*
> *SECTION I. ---- **TERRITORIAL CLAUSES.*
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
> 
> 
> 
> And the parties had a non annexation policy. They held the territories in trust for the people. The people who became citizens under article 30.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

*ARTICLE 30* is in *SECTION II - NATIONALITY.*

Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.​
Article 30 talks about people, not territory.  _(Section I is about territory and not people.  Section II is about people (nationality) and not territory.)_  Article 30 say absolutely nothing about the where the territory is transferred; by whom, to whom, or for whom.  All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.  It does not suggest in any fashion that the there is some legacy of territory.   It say nothing about territorial trusts or the territory being held in trusts or mandates.  In fact, the issue of "trusts" and "mandates" is not even mentioned in the Treaty of Lausanne; the words are found nowhere in the Treaty.  It is the Allied Powers in Article 16 that determines "the future of these territories" _(concerned parties to the treaty)_.

I've seen pro-Palestinians pull this Article 30 out like a pulling a Rabbit out of the Hat.  But like all magic, it is the art of misdirection.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Ultimately, the question of "Occupation" versus the "Posturing for an Adequate Defense" against Arab League mass attacks _(crossing the frontiers into Israel ad they have demonstrated in contemporary history)_ will be the decision of the Israelis.
> 
> This is a "risk assessment" for the Israelis.  The current Pro-Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) position is that the pro-HoAP may attempt to attack and overrun Israel as many times they want.  And in the wake of a military defeat, the Pro-HoAP believes that they lost territory should be given bake to the HoAP so that they make reconstitute their forces and try again.
> 
> On the other hand, the Israelis know that if they lose even once, the Jewish Homeland will be dismantled, and the commercial, scientific, manufacturing and broader economic base will shut-down and the Jews will have to begin, yet again, another mass exodus.  In the shadow of either a political or military victory over the Israelis will leave behind it, another failed Arab State and void for radicalized Islamist to fight over.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish-American Leadership Rising in Opposition to Israeli Occupation *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Americans, even members of the Jewish Community in America, have varied opinions on the course of action Israel should pursue.  But very few find it possible to appreciate the true danger that Regional Security faces and the consequences of an Arab victory over the Israelis.
> 
> Remembering that there are 22 member nations in the Arab League.  But in the entire world, there is only one single and solitary Jewish National Home (JNH).  And the Jewish cultural center, once again, faces an array of enemies that would surrender to the coercion inducted by threats of Jihadism, Insurgencies, Terrorism, Rebel Factions, and Asymmetric Fighters that believe that they are entitled to any means, without regard to Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) in their pursuit:
> 
> • "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." (HAMAS)
> • "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine." (PA/PLO)
> • "In such difficult circumstances, the process of renovating the nation through armed resistance started, paving the way for liberating the land and the political choice from the hands of the “Israeli” occupation as a prelude to the restitution of the State and the building of its constitutional institutions." (Hezbollah)
> • "Guerrilla War to Pressure for the "Peaceful Solution." (PFLP)
> • "Violence as the only way to remove Israel from the Middle East map and reject any two-state arrangement in which Israel and Palestine coexist." (PIJ)​Each of the various Jihadist, Insurgent, Terrorist, Rebel Faction, and Asymmetric Fighter have a very similar objective and theme.  They each hold that the HoAP should control the entirety of the territory that is West of the Jordan River.  That spells the end of the preservation of the JNH.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is their defined territory then, produce the map that shows what lands they claim. And not the usual from the river to the sea crap that just defines their immaturity and petulance. Something you always duck, along with the treaty that granted the arab muslims all of palestine.
> 
> By the way this UN resolution is not international law, nor is it enforceable it is just what the authors of the resolution would like to see. So why you use it as if it meant anything is beyond most people understanding, when it has been ignored by every UN nation since 1977. Unless you want to accept that the Jews are the palestinian people and as such they should be given the west bank as determined under international laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much blabber. So little proof.
Click to expand...








Would you read it if it was provided, or would you just say it was blabber and so ignore it. When will you stop your blabber and produce the evidence showing a nation of palestine was invented in 1917 under the LoN . Better still when will you answer one of the many posts with an intelligent reply that is supported by links to unbiased sources ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, you are so full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Palestinians acquired Palestine by treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> *Lausanne Treaty: Part I*
> *SECTION I. ---- **TERRITORIAL CLAUSES.*
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​Nothing the Palestinians have can trump this active treaty clause.
> 
> The indigenous population may have nationality and citizenship _(to avoid stateless people)_, but the territorial  "rights and title" were for the Allied Powers.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.​
> And the parties had a non annexation policy. They held the territories in trust for the people. The people who became citizens under article 30.
Click to expand...








Which in this case were the Jews as the arab muslims had already laid claim to their portion of the land and called it JORDAN. The same arab muslims that had an amendment made to the Mandate of palestine that made in illegal for non muslims to exist in Jordan, and for non Jews to live in the Jewish national home. Once again you try and manipulate legal documents to say what you want them to say


----------



## Phoenall

No it is you that ducks the answers that show Israel acquired their lands legally by following the rules and international law. Show one example of Israel having acquired thier land illegally and not in compliance with international law of the time. This means no using international laws of December 1967 for what happened in July 1967


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> All I can say is that you have to first understand the conditions at the time the Non-Binding Resolution was written, AND the actual components of the Resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people* and all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, *territorial integrity*, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> You always duck the Issue of Palestine's territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> It reaffirms the "inalienable right" of:
> 
> ••  the Namibian people,
> ••  the* Palestinian people* and
> ••  all peoples under* foreign and colonial domination*​
> In 1982, what were the conditions:
> 
> The 7th Arab League Summit affirmed _(1974 --- two years after the attack, by the Palestinian group Black September, during the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich,)_:
> 
> ••  the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).
> ••  the PLO as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.
> ••  Arab states undertake to defend Palestinian national unity
> ••  Arab states not to interfere in the internal affairs of Palestinian action.
> ••  The PLO exercise of its responsibility at the national and international levels within the framework of Arab commitment;
> ••  The right of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to return to their homeland;​In 1982, the situation on the ground was much different.
> 
> ••  the Israelis "occupied" the territory formerly under the administration of the Egyptian Military Governor known as the Gaza Strip.
> ••  the Israelis "occupied" the sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom known as the West Bank.​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians have no special rights, especially as it pertains to self-determination and to return to their homeland.   It was the Allied Powers (having all rights and title) that recognized the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country.
> 
> So, in the international context, the respect for the principle of "equal rights" and "self-determination" of peoples _(that would be including the Jewish People with the historical connection)_.  "All peoples have the right to self-determination; by virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development."
> 
> And once again, I have to remind you that neither the "Mandate" or the "Occupation" represent a Colonial Power to extend their rule over a *Non-Self-Governing Territories* for the purposes of any exploitation.  Neither the Jewish Agency or the follow-on Jewish State of Israel ---- act on behalf of a Colonial Power at any time since its establishment.
> 
> The non-Binding Resolution, rather long, makes very few demands and makes only one decision.
> 
> •  30.  Decides to consider this item again at its thirty-eighth session on the basis of the reports that Governments, United Nations agencies and intergovernmental and non-governmental organizations have been requested to submit concerning the strengthening of assistance to colonial territories and peoples.
> 
> •  14.  Again demands the immediate application of the mandatory arms embargo against South Africa, imposed under Security Council resolution 418 (1977), by all countries, particularly by those countries that maintain military and nuclear co-operation with the racist Pretoria regime and continue to supply related material to that regime;
> 
> •  16.  Demands the immediate implementation of General Assembly resolution ES-8/2 on Namibia;
> 
> •  24.  Demands the immediate and unconditional release of all persons detained or imprisoned as a result of their struggle for self-determination and independence, full respect for their fundamental individual rights and the observance of article 5 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, under which no one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment;
> 
> •  26.  Demands the immediate release of children detained in Namibian and South African prisons;​
> There is absolutely nothing in this UN Resolution that demands anything of Israel or decides anything pertaining to Israel.
> 
> All this really shows is that the Arab Palestinian was unable to establish anything meaningful on the matter of the Middle East Conflict between 1974 and the 1982.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you say would only be true if Israel legally acquired the land it sits on.
> 
> That is a question that you consistently duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason to accept that the land Israel sits on was not acquired legally.
> 
> There's no reason to accept that the Arab-Moslem squatters acquired the land legally. That the issue you consistently duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. The Palestinians acquired Palestine by treaty.
Click to expand...







 What treaty. and who signed for the palestinians to acquire this land ?  Not one treaty names palestine as a nation prior to 1988


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, I kind-of thought this would be the comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> *Lausanne Treaty: Part I*
> *SECTION I. ---- **TERRITORIAL CLAUSES.*
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
> 
> 
> 
> And the parties had a non annexation policy. They held the territories in trust for the people. The people who became citizens under article 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *ARTICLE 30* is in *SECTION II - NATIONALITY.*
> 
> Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.​
> Article 30 talks about people, not territory.  _(Section I is about territory and not people.  Section II is about people (nationality) and not territory.)_  Article 30 say absolutely nothing about the where the territory is transferred; by whom, to whom, or for whom.  All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.  It does not suggest in any fashion that the there is some legacy of territory.   It say nothing about territorial trusts or the territory being held in trusts or mandates.  In fact, the issue of "trusts" and "mandates" is not even mentioned in the Treaty of Lausanne; the words are found nowhere in the Treaty.  It is the Allied Powers in Article 16 that determines "the future of these territories" _(concerned parties to the treaty)_.
> 
> I've seen pro-Palestinians pull this Article 30 out like a pulling a Rabbit out of the Hat.  But like all magic, it is the art of misdirection.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.​
Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory. You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, I kind-of thought this would be the comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> *Lausanne Treaty: Part I*
> *SECTION I. ---- **TERRITORIAL CLAUSES.*
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
> 
> 
> 
> And the parties had a non annexation policy. They held the territories in trust for the people. The people who became citizens under article 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *ARTICLE 30* is in *SECTION II - NATIONALITY.*
> 
> Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.​
> Article 30 talks about people, not territory.  _(Section I is about territory and not people.  Section II is about people (nationality) and not territory.)_  Article 30 say absolutely nothing about the where the territory is transferred; by whom, to whom, or for whom.  All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.  It does not suggest in any fashion that the there is some legacy of territory.   It say nothing about territorial trusts or the territory being held in trusts or mandates.  In fact, the issue of "trusts" and "mandates" is not even mentioned in the Treaty of Lausanne; the words are found nowhere in the Treaty.  It is the Allied Powers in Article 16 that determines "the future of these territories" _(concerned parties to the treaty)_.
> 
> I've seen pro-Palestinians pull this Article 30 out like a pulling a Rabbit out of the Hat.  But like all magic, it is the art of misdirection.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.​
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory. You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
Click to expand...


Indeed. You then agree that Israeli sovereignty is established over their defined territory having achieved self-determination, unlike the Arabs-moslems.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory.
Click to expand...

*(OBSERVATIONS)*

This rant of yours is only partly correct.  

••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

*Another slime the Palestinians post!*


----------



## Eloy

This topic has been well and truly derailed.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
Click to expand...


I think you have again demonstrated why your comments are so often dismissed as meaningless. It's reasonable to conclude that the rival Arab-Moslem factions in the West Bank and Gaza are quite some distance away from being able to manage the affairs of responsible governments. Let's make an honest assessment and understand in the case of Hamas, you are promoting a designated islamic terrorist franchise as a viable model of government. Their model for governing, the Hamas Charter, derives from a 7th century hate and war manual. On the other hand, you propose that the competing islamic terrorist franchise: Abu Madden's Fatah, is somehow able to manage civil affairs of government when Abu has done little more than concern himself with exploiting his UN welfare fund. Why would the average Islamic terrorist dictator bother with elections or managing the affairs of government when he's paid by a dedicated welfare fraud to continue the functions he's paid to do?

What attributes do you believe Islamic terrorists possess that allow them to govern?


----------



## RoccoR

Eloy, et al,

You are right --- derailed.



Eloy said:


> This topic has been well and truly derailed.


*(COMMENT)*

I think this video (found; MUST, Must, See, Boycott) ---

I have to express my admiration to those talented few that can produce these videos that are snazzy yet informative little package videos.  That video said more and many times more elegantly, then anything I could write.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, I kind-of thought this would be the comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> *Lausanne Treaty: Part I*
> *SECTION I. ---- **TERRITORIAL CLAUSES.*
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
> 
> 
> 
> And the parties had a non annexation policy. They held the territories in trust for the people. The people who became citizens under article 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *ARTICLE 30* is in *SECTION II - NATIONALITY.*
> 
> Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.​
> Article 30 talks about people, not territory.  _(Section I is about territory and not people.  Section II is about people (nationality) and not territory.)_  Article 30 say absolutely nothing about the where the territory is transferred; by whom, to whom, or for whom.  All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.  It does not suggest in any fashion that the there is some legacy of territory.   It say nothing about territorial trusts or the territory being held in trusts or mandates.  In fact, the issue of "trusts" and "mandates" is not even mentioned in the Treaty of Lausanne; the words are found nowhere in the Treaty.  It is the Allied Powers in Article 16 that determines "the future of these territories" _(concerned parties to the treaty)_.
> 
> I've seen pro-Palestinians pull this Article 30 out like a pulling a Rabbit out of the Hat.  But like all magic, it is the art of misdirection.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.​
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory. You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
Click to expand...







 And you forget only those covered by the mandate of palestine are able to claim citizenship, the arab muslims refused to be governed by the mandate and so lost their ability to migrate legally there. They are now trying to get a mulligan or do over and are failing because of their stupidity over the last 100 years


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
Click to expand...









 How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Eloy, et al,
> 
> You are right --- derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has been well and truly derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think this video (found; MUST, Must, See, Boycott) ---
> 
> I have to express my admiration to those talented few that can produce these videos that are snazzy yet informative little package videos.  That video said more and many times more elegantly, then anything I could write.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The first thing he does is start off with deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
Click to expand...

Slime proves anything?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, I kind-of thought this would be the comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> *Lausanne Treaty: Part I*
> *SECTION I. ---- **TERRITORIAL CLAUSES.*
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
> 
> 
> 
> And the parties had a non annexation policy. They held the territories in trust for the people. The people who became citizens under article 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *ARTICLE 30* is in *SECTION II - NATIONALITY.*
> 
> Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.​
> Article 30 talks about people, not territory.  _(Section I is about territory and not people.  Section II is about people (nationality) and not territory.)_  Article 30 say absolutely nothing about the where the territory is transferred; by whom, to whom, or for whom.  All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.  It does not suggest in any fashion that the there is some legacy of territory.   It say nothing about territorial trusts or the territory being held in trusts or mandates.  In fact, the issue of "trusts" and "mandates" is not even mentioned in the Treaty of Lausanne; the words are found nowhere in the Treaty.  It is the Allied Powers in Article 16 that determines "the future of these territories" _(concerned parties to the treaty)_.
> 
> I've seen pro-Palestinians pull this Article 30 out like a pulling a Rabbit out of the Hat.  But like all magic, it is the art of misdirection.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.​
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory. You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you forget only those covered by the mandate of palestine are able to claim citizenship, the arab muslims refused to be governed by the mandate and so lost their ability to migrate legally there. They are now trying to get a mulligan or do over and are failing because of their stupidity over the last 100 years
Click to expand...

And you forget only those covered by the mandate of palestine are able to claim citizenship,​
Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slime proves anything?
Click to expand...


What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory.
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slime proves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
Click to expand...

How can you refute slime?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory.
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slime proves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
Click to expand...

So you think that being under the gun of world superpowers is incompetence?


----------



## Hollie

Oh, my. Could someone "up" the prescription for the BDS'ers anti-Jooooo hating meds?


*Huge Success for Israeli Startups and High-Tech Companies in First Investment Conference in China*

Huge Success for Israeli Startups and high-tech companies in first Investment Conference in China


A long line of Chinese investors trailed at the entrance of the Grand Hyatt Hotel in Shanghai to meet the Israeli startup entrepreneurs attending the GoforIsrael, initiated by Catalyst Fund and Cukierman Investment House. The entrepreneurs themselves were surprised at the huge interest.

Chinese investors’ enthusiasm for Israeli technology companies remains at its peak. More than 2800 participants at two conferences – in Shanghai and Wuhan – where the GoforIsrael Conferences were held.

The Israeli Investment Conference was organized for the first time in 15 years outside the borders of Israel. Instead of bringing Chinese investors to Tel Aviv, they led a group of over 100 Israeli Startups and Israeli high tech companies to China.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slime proves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think that being under the gun of world superpowers is incompetence?
Click to expand...


I think your conspiracy theories are a poor substitute for accepting accountability.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slime proves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you refute slime?
Click to expand...


_Nice dodge_™

Your retreat to an alternate reality of denial and deflection is a poor substitute for accepting accountability. 

Almost 7 decades of excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude in the slogan _the plight of the poor, oppressed Pal'istanians_™

A welfare fraud program managed by an exclusive UN agency dedicated to the maintenance of an invented people with an invented "nationality".

Oh, such "oppression".


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, et al,
> 
> You are right --- derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has been well and truly derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think this video (found; MUST, Must, See, Boycott) ---
> 
> I have to express my admiration to those talented few that can produce these videos that are snazzy yet informative little package videos.  That video said more and many times more elegantly, then anything I could write.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first thing he does is start off with deflection.
Click to expand...







 Where is the deflection then, as you are the only entity that can see this


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, I kind-of thought this would be the comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> *Lausanne Treaty: Part I*
> *SECTION I. ---- **TERRITORIAL CLAUSES.*
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
> 
> 
> 
> And the parties had a non annexation policy. They held the territories in trust for the people. The people who became citizens under article 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *ARTICLE 30* is in *SECTION II - NATIONALITY.*
> 
> Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.​
> Article 30 talks about people, not territory.  _(Section I is about territory and not people.  Section II is about people (nationality) and not territory.)_  Article 30 say absolutely nothing about the where the territory is transferred; by whom, to whom, or for whom.  All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.  It does not suggest in any fashion that the there is some legacy of territory.   It say nothing about territorial trusts or the territory being held in trusts or mandates.  In fact, the issue of "trusts" and "mandates" is not even mentioned in the Treaty of Lausanne; the words are found nowhere in the Treaty.  It is the Allied Powers in Article 16 that determines "the future of these territories" _(concerned parties to the treaty)_.
> 
> I've seen pro-Palestinians pull this Article 30 out like a pulling a Rabbit out of the Hat.  But like all magic, it is the art of misdirection.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.​
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory. You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you forget only those covered by the mandate of palestine are able to claim citizenship, the arab muslims refused to be governed by the mandate and so lost their ability to migrate legally there. They are now trying to get a mulligan or do over and are failing because of their stupidity over the last 100 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you forget only those covered by the mandate of palestine are able to claim citizenship,​
> Link?
Click to expand...







 Mandate of Palestine again


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and the citizens are sovereign over their defined territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it says is that the people become citizen wherever they reside, whatever that territory finally becomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that the citizens should be subject to foreign power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slime proves anything?
Click to expand...







 You would know as that s all you have these days


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slime proves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you refute slime?
Click to expand...







 Easy as we do it to your posts every day


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand how you come about these interpretations.
> 
> *(OBSERVATIONS)*
> 
> This rant of yours is only partly correct.
> 
> ••  Saudi Arabia is a Kingdom and a stable and legal government.  In the Saudi Kingdom the King is holds the sovereignty, not the people.
> ••  The Islamic Republic of Iran is a Theocratic Republic.  In Iran, the Supreme Leader holds the sovereignty in the person of the Grand Ayatollah; not the people.
> ••  The Kingdom of Morocco is a parliamentary constitutional monarchy.  In Morocco the sovereignty is managed by the Parliament in the name of the people.​
> Unlike your misguided understanding of sovereignty, there is more than one correct answer.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I don't think I said that at all.  That is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of what has been said here.  The fact that the Arab Palestinians believe that, suggest that they are not quite ready for sovereignty and independence.  However, for political reasons under coercion of terrorist targeting, many UN Member Nations believe that the 1988/2012 Palestinian State should be granted to avoid spreading the terrorism further; even if it means another failed Arab Regional State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slime proves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think that being under the gun of world superpowers is incompetence?
Click to expand...






 No incompetence is not being able to rule without having to resort to terrorism


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, et al,
> 
> You are right --- derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has been well and truly derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think this video (found; MUST, Must, See, Boycott) ---
> 
> I have to express my admiration to those talented few that can produce these videos that are snazzy yet informative little package videos.  That video said more and many times more elegantly, then anything I could write.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first thing he does is start off with deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the deflection then, as you are the only entity that can see this
Click to expand...

Indeed, deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit.

He starts off with the double standard canard. He says that BDS must boycott all countries with human rights violations. BDS is a Palestinian call to get out from under Israel's boot. None of those other countries are occupying Palestine. It is a specific call to address a specific problem.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, et al,
> 
> You are right --- derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has been well and truly derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think this video (found; MUST, Must, See, Boycott) ---
> 
> I have to express my admiration to those talented few that can produce these videos that are snazzy yet informative little package videos.  That video said more and many times more elegantly, then anything I could write.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first thing he does is start off with deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the deflection then, as you are the only entity that can see this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit.
> 
> He starts off with the double standard canard. He says that BDS must boycott all countries with human rights violations. BDS is a Palestinian call to get out from under Israel's boot. None of those other countries are occupying Palestine. It is a specific call to address a specific problem.
Click to expand...


A bit of honesty will damage your tender islamo-sensibilities but let's be honest here. BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds. 

It's unfortunate that Arab-Moslem terrorists expect an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism and then complain about the inevitable retaliation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, et al,
> 
> You are right --- derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has been well and truly derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think this video (found; MUST, Must, See, Boycott) ---
> 
> I have to express my admiration to those talented few that can produce these videos that are snazzy yet informative little package videos.  That video said more and many times more elegantly, then anything I could write.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first thing he does is start off with deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the deflection then, as you are the only entity that can see this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit.
> 
> He starts off with the double standard canard. He says that BDS must boycott all countries with human rights violations. BDS is a Palestinian call to get out from under Israel's boot. None of those other countries are occupying Palestine. It is a specific call to address a specific problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit of honesty will damage your tender islamo-sensibilities but let's be honest here. BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds.
> 
> It's unfortunate that Arab-Moslem terrorists expect an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism and then complain about the inevitable retaliation.
Click to expand...

BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds.​
I haven't seen that in any BDS videos.

Do you have some examples?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, et al,
> 
> You are right --- derailed.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think this video (found; MUST, Must, See, Boycott) ---
> 
> I have to express my admiration to those talented few that can produce these videos that are snazzy yet informative little package videos.  That video said more and many times more elegantly, then anything I could write.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing he does is start off with deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the deflection then, as you are the only entity that can see this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit.
> 
> He starts off with the double standard canard. He says that BDS must boycott all countries with human rights violations. BDS is a Palestinian call to get out from under Israel's boot. None of those other countries are occupying Palestine. It is a specific call to address a specific problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit of honesty will damage your tender islamo-sensibilities but let's be honest here. BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds.
> 
> It's unfortunate that Arab-Moslem terrorists expect an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism and then complain about the inevitable retaliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds.​
> I haven't seen that in any BDS videos.
> 
> Do you have some examples?
Click to expand...

I don't spend time watching the endless YouTube videos you cut and paste. You need to get past YouTube as an authoritative source of news and information.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, et al,
> 
> You are right --- derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has been well and truly derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think this video (found; MUST, Must, See, Boycott) ---
> 
> I have to express my admiration to those talented few that can produce these videos that are snazzy yet informative little package videos.  That video said more and many times more elegantly, then anything I could write.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first thing he does is start off with deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the deflection then, as you are the only entity that can see this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit.
> 
> He starts off with the double standard canard. He says that BDS must boycott all countries with human rights violations. BDS is a Palestinian call to get out from under Israel's boot. None of those other countries are occupying Palestine. It is a specific call to address a specific problem.
Click to expand...







 BULLSHIT    BDS is now neo nazi and neo marxist so they can have a totem to use when they attack the Jews. Been seen in Europe when the BDS movement has attacked a Jewish shop, using shades of krystalnacht while leaving an arab shop untouched and both were selling the same produce from the occupied territories. So from that you can see why BDS is losing ground in the civilised west, and also in the west bank as it impacts more on the lives of arab muslims than it does on Israel. All BDS is in reality is terrorism to force Israel to give in to the arab muslims demands, and like all terrorism it is responded to with disdain and violence. Just another example of palestinian  free determination gone wrong


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, et al,
> 
> You are right --- derailed.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think this video (found; MUST, Must, See, Boycott) ---
> 
> I have to express my admiration to those talented few that can produce these videos that are snazzy yet informative little package videos.  That video said more and many times more elegantly, then anything I could write.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing he does is start off with deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the deflection then, as you are the only entity that can see this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit.
> 
> He starts off with the double standard canard. He says that BDS must boycott all countries with human rights violations. BDS is a Palestinian call to get out from under Israel's boot. None of those other countries are occupying Palestine. It is a specific call to address a specific problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit of honesty will damage your tender islamo-sensibilities but let's be honest here. BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds.
> 
> It's unfortunate that Arab-Moslem terrorists expect an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism and then complain about the inevitable retaliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds.​
> I haven't seen that in any BDS videos.
> 
> Do you have some examples?
Click to expand...






 Could that be because you switch of every time you start one up, as you dont want anything to disrupt your POV


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing he does is start off with deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the deflection then, as you are the only entity that can see this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit.
> 
> He starts off with the double standard canard. He says that BDS must boycott all countries with human rights violations. BDS is a Palestinian call to get out from under Israel's boot. None of those other countries are occupying Palestine. It is a specific call to address a specific problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit of honesty will damage your tender islamo-sensibilities but let's be honest here. BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds.
> 
> It's unfortunate that Arab-Moslem terrorists expect an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism and then complain about the inevitable retaliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds.​
> I haven't seen that in any BDS videos.
> 
> Do you have some examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could that be because you switch of every time you start one up, as you dont want anything to disrupt your POV
Click to expand...

Can I take that as a no?


----------



## AZGAL

GOD BLESS ISRAEL!!!***************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************                                                                         re- comment(Hopefully all those Africans will boycott Israel.) BOY TANK YOU ARE DUMB!: Some Africans are Jews just as are some Black Jamaicans. but judging from another forum topic, you have a problem with Blacks, now Jews. GOD help you whatever you are inside your tank of fear.     
The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends. On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground. Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the deflection then, as you are the only entity that can see this
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit.
> 
> He starts off with the double standard canard. He says that BDS must boycott all countries with human rights violations. BDS is a Palestinian call to get out from under Israel's boot. None of those other countries are occupying Palestine. It is a specific call to address a specific problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit of honesty will damage your tender islamo-sensibilities but let's be honest here. BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds.
> 
> It's unfortunate that Arab-Moslem terrorists expect an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism and then complain about the inevitable retaliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS'ers often come with a lot of islamo-baggage that circles around insensate Jooooooo hatreds.​
> I haven't seen that in any BDS videos.
> 
> Do you have some examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could that be because you switch of every time you start one up, as you dont want anything to disrupt your POV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I take that as a no?
Click to expand...





Not at all take it as a YES and you ignored them because they went against your POV


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Another slime the Palestinians post!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slime proves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you refute slime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Nice dodge_™
> 
> Your retreat to an alternate reality of denial and deflection is a poor substitute for accepting accountability.
> 
> Almost 7 decades of excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude in the slogan _the plight of the poor, oppressed Pal'istanians_™
> 
> A welfare fraud program managed by an exclusive UN agency dedicated to the maintenance of an invented people with an invented "nationality".
> 
> Oh, such "oppression".
Click to expand...

Almost 7 decades of excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude in the slogan _the plight of the poor, oppressed Pal'istanians_​_
_
In the last 7 decades, how many minutes have the Palestinians not been under occupation?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> 
> 
> Slime proves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you refute slime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Nice dodge_™
> 
> Your retreat to an alternate reality of denial and deflection is a poor substitute for accepting accountability.
> 
> Almost 7 decades of excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude in the slogan _the plight of the poor, oppressed Pal'istanians_™
> 
> A welfare fraud program managed by an exclusive UN agency dedicated to the maintenance of an invented people with an invented "nationality".
> 
> Oh, such "oppression".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost 7 decades of excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude in the slogan _the plight of the poor, oppressed Pal'istanians_​_
> _
> In the last 7 decades, how many minutes have the Palestinians not been under occupation?
Click to expand...

A great many.

In the last 7 decades, how much of the welfare fraud money stolen, embezzeled, used for financing of the Islamic terrorist infrastructure and stashed in secret bank accounts have the Arab-Moslem terrorists mismanaged?

Abbas, i.e. Arafat II is building a 13 million dollar palace. Where did that money ultimately come from?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slime proves anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you refute slime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Nice dodge_™
> 
> Your retreat to an alternate reality of denial and deflection is a poor substitute for accepting accountability.
> 
> Almost 7 decades of excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude in the slogan _the plight of the poor, oppressed Pal'istanians_™
> 
> A welfare fraud program managed by an exclusive UN agency dedicated to the maintenance of an invented people with an invented "nationality".
> 
> Oh, such "oppression".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost 7 decades of excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude in the slogan _the plight of the poor, oppressed Pal'istanians_​_
> _
> In the last 7 decades, how many minutes have the Palestinians not been under occupation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great many.
> 
> In the last 7 decades, how much of the welfare fraud money stolen, embezzeled, used for financing of the Islamic terrorist infrastructure and stashed in secret bank accounts have the Arab-Moslem terrorists mismanaged?
> 
> Abbas, i.e. Arafat II is building a 13 million dollar palace. Where did that money ultimately come from?
Click to expand...

The same place his (Arafat's) wife's money came from.  Money allocated for the poor - stolen and used for lavish lifestyles is a common practice of the wicked.  We see this again and again.  Look at the poor in Haiti.  Where is the money that was donated to help earthquake victims?   It never reached them.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come whenever the truth is posted you come out with a stupid reply rather than accept that you are wrong ?
> 
> 
> 
> Slime proves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "slime" would that be? You were able only to cut and paste some meaningless photo. You were unable to address or refute a single point. You make the mistake of taking personally, practical assessments of Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you refute slime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Nice dodge_™
> 
> Your retreat to an alternate reality of denial and deflection is a poor substitute for accepting accountability.
> 
> Almost 7 decades of excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude in the slogan _the plight of the poor, oppressed Pal'istanians_™
> 
> A welfare fraud program managed by an exclusive UN agency dedicated to the maintenance of an invented people with an invented "nationality".
> 
> Oh, such "oppression".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost 7 decades of excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence and ineptitude in the slogan _the plight of the poor, oppressed Pal'istanians_​_
> _
> In the last 7 decades, how many minutes have the Palestinians not been under occupation?
Click to expand...






And most of that they have been occupied by arab muslims like arafat, the mufti, abbas and others.Which is why the true palestinians preferto live in Israel and be ruled by them. Even if Israel did the same to the west bank as it did with gaza the arab muslims existing there would still be occupied by their own


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> In the last 7 decades, how many minutes have the Palestinians not been under occupation?



In the last 7 decades, how many minutes have the Israelis been dealing with a peaceful neighbor hell-bent on co-existence?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


>


 
Despite a strong swing to the left the Greens won only 1 of 338 House seats and none of the 105 Senate seats in Canada's 2015 parliamentary elections. 

Big whoop. 

The BDS resolution, which does not mention 'apartied', is for now part of the party's platform - not Canadian law - and caused the party's leader (and only MP, ever) to consider resigning. If there is a more clear case of trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill I've never seen it.


----------



## Challenger

Another small success for BDS this September. I'm sure our Zionist "friends" can provide a better translation from the Israeli.

"A factory relocation deal was signed with a settlement company leasing the land for 25 years, the new Ahava plant and its visitor center will be located beyond the Green Line in an area of 7 hectares near Ein Gedi with an investment of 25 million. It is estimated that the completion of the construction will take about two years.

The transition will solve the problem of the European ban on Ahava products manufactured beyond the Green Line. Ahava operated in recent years under pressure from BDS organizations abroad, and three years ago had to close its branch in London after it became the focus of demonstrations calling for a boycott of Israel."

השנאה ניצחה את "אהבה": המפעל עובר לקו הירוק - ידיעות אחרונות


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Another small success for BDS this September. I'm sure our Zionist "friends" can provide a better translation from the Israeli.
> 
> "A factory relocation deal was signed with a settlement company leasing the land for 25 years, the new Ahava plant and its visitor center will be located beyond the Green Line in an area of 7 hectares near Ein Gedi with an investment of 25 million. It is estimated that the completion of the construction will take about two years.
> 
> The transition will solve the problem of the European ban on Ahava products manufactured beyond the Green Line. Ahava operated in recent years under pressure from BDS organizations abroad, and three years ago had to close its branch in London after it became the focus of demonstrations calling for a boycott of Israel."
> 
> השנאה ניצחה את "אהבה": המפעל עובר לקו הירוק - ידיעות אחרונות


Another flea in a tiny little flea circus called BDS...

All the more reason to bring commercial concerns _behind_ the Green LIne, and to push residential settlement _beyond_ the Green Line...

Compensating In ways that cannot be boycotted by Fruit Loops stupid enough to support the Neanderthals of Rump Palestine...

Gobbling-up more land and adjusting The Wall for the annexations while they do it...

Again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again...

Thanks for the Course Correction... boycott-proofing their assets is an _excellent_ idea... glad to see they're beginning to take _action_ on that...


----------



## Shusha

Challenger said:


> Another small success for BDS this September. I'm sure our Zionist "friends" can provide a better translation from the Israeli.
> 
> "A factory relocation deal was signed with a settlement company leasing the land for 25 years, the new Ahava plant and its visitor center will be located beyond the Green Line in an area of 7 hectares near Ein Gedi with an investment of 25 million. It is estimated that the completion of the construction will take about two years.
> 
> The transition will solve the problem of the European ban on Ahava products manufactured beyond the Green Line. Ahava operated in recent years under pressure from BDS organizations abroad, and three years ago had to close its branch in London after it became the focus of demonstrations calling for a boycott of Israel."
> 
> השנאה ניצחה את "אהבה": המפעל עובר לקו הירוק - ידיעות אחרונות



Wow.  How, exactly, is this supposed to help the Palestinians?  The mud used for the beauty products made by Ahava is mined only from the Israeli and Jordanian portions of the Dead Sea.  And now the manufacturing plant will be moved to Israel instead of the "West Bank". 

So rather than growing the company, participating, gaining employment from both mining of raw materials and manufacturing them -- the Palestinians get nothing.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>







And again all you have is neo marxist propaganda and lies. Not one proven case of apartheid has been seen by Israel, and all you and they have is the LIES of the arab muslim islamonazi scum. 


 So will you provide one proven case of apartheid inside the borders of Israel ?


----------



## Phoenall

Hollie said:


>









 They certainly didnt like being called RACISTS and NAZI's did they, at one stage I thought that ugly bloke was going to lash out and hit someone smaller than himself until he saw the police filming his every movement. I can bet the farm he has already done a runner back to pakistan rather than face the courts


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Another small success for BDS this September. I'm sure our Zionist "friends" can provide a better translation from the Israeli.
> 
> "A factory relocation deal was signed with a settlement company leasing the land for 25 years, the new Ahava plant and its visitor center will be located beyond the Green Line in an area of 7 hectares near Ein Gedi with an investment of 25 million. It is estimated that the completion of the construction will take about two years.
> 
> The transition will solve the problem of the European ban on Ahava products manufactured beyond the Green Line. Ahava operated in recent years under pressure from BDS organizations abroad, and three years ago had to close its branch in London after it became the focus of demonstrations calling for a boycott of Israel."
> 
> השנאה ניצחה את "אהבה": המפעל עובר לקו הירוק - ידיעות אחרונות









 So depriving arab muslims of paid work, full employment and medical care is a success for the BDS movement. What will they do when the Jews no longer employ any arab muslims and they are homeless, starving and dying of disease because they wont be able to blame Israel for the plight.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rania Khalek Discusses Bakari Sellers' Letter of Unwavering Support of Israel *

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Rania Khalek Discusses Bakari Sellers' Letter of Unwavering Support of Israel *
> 
> **









 Is that all you have islamonazi LIES, propaganda and talking points ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


That is from the US installed, illegal government.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is from the US installed, illegal government.
Click to expand...

Conspiracy theories aren't going to help you.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is from the US installed, illegal government.
Click to expand...









 LINK from an unbiased non partisan source


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is from the US installed, illegal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK from an unbiased non partisan source
Click to expand...

Suggestions?


----------



## RoccoR

et al,

There is no reasonable expectation to assume that in the generation that is now making way for the next generation of Arab Palestinians, that they will be any more objective then the last generation.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) is locked into the "never give-up --- never surrender" mentality.  It is a false patriotism much like the Battle of Saipan during WWII; --- to die for a cause and the maxim of the patriotic.   Not unlike the HoAP suicide attacks (attackers do not survive), the Japanese launched a huge Banzai Attack in which over 4000 Japanese Soldiers were lost after inflicting well less than 700 US soldiers.

The Islamic based martyrdom strategy of a suicide attack and the psychology of the Japanese Banzai Attack may look and sound similar but differ in two important aspects:

•  The Radical Islamic "martyrdom operation" (suicide attacks) are for personal gain.  The privileges that are bestowed upon the one who dies for Allah and mentioned in the _hadith_ are:

1- The _Shahid's_ sins are forgiven
2- He sees his place in Paradise and lives a full life of joy with Allah
3- He is protected from "the Great Shock" on Judgment Day
4- He is crowned with a crown of honor
5- He marries 72 Dark-Eyed wives
6- He will be able to intervene on behalf of 70 of his family members on Judgment Day, thereby ensuring them the reward of Afterlife​•  The Banzai attack is "the way of the warrior" --- in the honorable service of the Emperor.

1.  Justice, 
2.  Courage, 
3.  Mercy,
4.  Politeness,
5.  Honesty and Sincerity
6.  Honor,
7.  Loyalty,
8.  Character and Self-Control,​
In the Western World, there is a standard by which, many use (in variation) --- sometimes abbreviated LIDMC _(Loyalty, Integrity, Honesty, Discretion, Maturity, Morals and Character)_.  The concept of LIDMC dates back to the time of the Knights Codes of Chivalry and Charlemagne's Code of Chivalry. 

*(THE POINT) *

At some point in the future, the Radicalized Islamics (including the HoAP) will discover that there is really nothing to praise the martyrs in their suicide action.  Like the Banzai/Kamikaze attack, there is nothing honorable to be gained.  And as time rolls on, there will be fewer and fewer Islamic Radicals willing to use suicide in that aspect.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Eloy

RoccoR said:


> et al,
> 
> There is no reasonable expectation to assume that in the generation that is now making way for the next generation of Arab Palestinians, that they will be any more objective then the last generation. ...


The brutal occupation of Palestine will not be easily forgotten by the children who make it to adulthood. Be assured, the Israelis are recruiting thousands of frustrated and angry Palestinian youth who will be motivated to resist the occupation.





A boy in Gaza whose spirit is not yet broken


----------



## member

RoccoR said:


> et al,
> 
> There is no reasonable expectation to assume that in the generation that is now making way for the next generation of Arab Palestinians, that they will be any more objective then the last generation.  The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) is locked into the "never give-up --- never surrender" mentality.  It is a false patriotism much like the Battle of Saipan during WWII; --- to die for a cause and the maxim of the patriotic.   Not unlike the HoAP suicide attacks (attackers do not survive), the Japanese launched a huge Banzai Attack in which over 4000 Japanese Soldiers were lost after inflicting well less than 700 US soldiers.
> 
> The Islamic based martyrdom strategy of a suicide attack and the psychology of the Japanese Banzai Attack may look and sound similar but differ in two important aspects:
> •  The Radical Islamic "martyrdom operation" (suicide attacks) are for personal gain.  The privileges that are bestowed upon the one who dies for Allah and mentioned in the _hadith_ are:
> 
> 1- The _Shahid's_ sins are forgiven
> 2- He sees his place in Paradise and lives a full life of joy with Allah
> 3- He is protected from "the Great Shock" on Judgment Day
> 4- He is crowned with a crown of honor
> 5- He marries 72 Dark-Eyed wives
> 6- He will be able to intervene on behalf of 70 of his family members on Judgment Day, thereby ensuring them the reward of Afterlife​•  The Banzai attack is "the way of the warrior" --- in the honorable service of the Emperor.
> 
> 1.  Justice,
> 2.  Courage,
> 3.  Mercy,
> 4.  Politeness,
> 5.  Honesty and Sincerity
> 6.  Honor,
> 7.  Loyalty,
> 8.  Character and Self-Control,​
> In the Western World, there is a standard by which, many use (in variation) --- sometimes abbreviated LIDMC _(Loyalty, Integrity, Honesty, Discretion, Maturity, Morals and Character)_.  The concept of LIDMC dates back to the time of the Knights Codes of Chivalry and Charlemagne's Code of Chivalry.
> 
> *(THE POINT) *
> 
> At some point in the future, the Radicalized Islamics (including the HoAP) will discover that there is really nothing to praise the martyrs in their suicide action.  Like the Banzai/Kamikaze attack, there is nothing honorable to be gained.  And as time rolls on, there will be fewer and fewer Islamic Radicals willing to use suicide in that aspect.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





  Poor Rocco.....






 ...all this hard work he does...



....some candy Rocco ? 




hard work.... Talking 

 to ptsickmore and friends.


----------



## RoccoR

Eloy,  et al,

Yes, it is unfortunate that the Hostility of the Arab Palestinian brought the ever tightening of security measure down upon themselves.



Eloy said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> et al,
> There is no reasonable expectation to assume that in the generation that is now making way for the next generation of Arab Palestinians, that they will be any more objective then the last generation. ...
> 
> 
> 
> The brutal occupation of Palestine will not be easily forgotten by the children who make it to adulthood. Be assured, the Israelis are recruiting thousands of frustrated and angry Palestinian youth who will be motivated to resist the occupation.
> A boy in Gaza whose spirit is not yet broken
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

This mentality that the Arab Palestinian does not have to help recover their nation, and their only objective is to promote further hostilities and conflict is insane.  But, that is their right of self-determination.  If that is the path they want to take, then they must be prepared to suffer the successes and consequences.

At some point in time, it will become apparent to everyone that they must back-off of Israel and allow the sraelis to break the ability and will of the Hostile Arab Palestinian under the 1948 Pledge.

The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out — man, woman and child.​
At some point in time, the Hostile Arab Palestinian will realize their pledge --- or --- rescind it.   But it was the HoAP that made this pledge well before Israel was declared; before the 1948 War in which the Arab League violated Article 2 of the Charter and triggered more than 68 years of conflict.

Most Respectfully, 
R


----------



## MaryL

What  products are we supposed to support or boycott from Israel ?


----------



## Eloy

RoccoR said:


> ...
> 
> At some point in time, it will become apparent to everyone that they must back-off of Israel and allow the sraelis to break the ability and will of the Hostile Arab Palestinian ...


The Israelis would like that.


----------



## Shusha

The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is from the US installed, illegal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK from an unbiased non partisan source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suggestions?
Click to expand...







 Tell the truth for once, and use valid unbiased non partisan sources as evidence


----------



## Phoenall

MaryL said:


> What  products are we supposed to support or boycott from Israel ?










 Any that are made by arab muslims or are labeled halal


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> At some point in time, it will become apparent to everyone that they must back-off of Israel and allow the sraelis to break the ability and will of the Hostile Arab Palestinian ...
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis would like that.
Click to expand...








 Just as yiur hero's the arab muslims would like to see Israel run with the blood of 6 million jews


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.


Only on the condition that the Palestinians stop resisting occupation.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Only on the condition that the Palestinians stop resisting occupation.
Click to expand...







 Read the LoN treaties from 1917 to 1923 and see who is actually occupying who's lands. When you do come back and let the board know what you have found out as you apologise for your ignorance.............


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Only on the condition that the Palestinians stop resisting occupation.
Click to expand...


Well.  Um.  Yes.  That would be the definition of peace, you know.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Only on the condition that the Palestinians stop resisting occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.  Um.  Yes.  That would be the definition of peace, you know.
Click to expand...

But it would not be a just peace.


----------



## esthermoon

Shusha said:


> The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.


I hope that's the truth for all of them


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> But it would not be a just peace.



Why would BOTH peoples having self-determination on part of the territory NOT be a just peace?


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it would not be a just peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would BOTH peoples having self-determination on part of the territory NOT be a just peace?
Click to expand...

Simply put, the occupation which denies the Palestinians the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance. You cannot expect true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun.


----------



## RoccoR

Eloy,  et al,

It is not the case that you can categorize "PEACE" as either  --- juste --- or ---unjust.  *IF* the parties to a conflict become committed to a beneficial "peace" amiable conditions ---  *THEN* the state of the being is in balance reality absent "war."    *IF* the "peace" is not beneficial and amiable to both sides, induced by whatever the means --- *THEN* it is NOT _(a true)_ "peace" but the suppression of "conflict" (War).

It is a queer but true impression that sometimes, an induced suppression may conflict (at a distance) appear to be "peace."  

It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."



Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Only on the condition that the Palestinians stop resisting occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.  Um.  Yes.  That would be the definition of peace, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it would not be a just peace.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The phrase: "a just peace" is political misdirection, no different than the tradecraft of Harry Houdini and the illusions performed on stage and screen; a cosmetic effect.  _(Looks like, sounds like, acts like peace, yet has all the subsurface components for war.)  _This why you very often hear competent statesmen refer to the "maintenance of peace."  "Peace" implies much more than merely the absence of conflict. 

You have "just causes" for conflict or "unprovoked aggression."  Notice I did not say an "unjust cause."  "Peace" act like (in reality) the sand in an hourglass.  The reasons for Peace gradually dissipate away until hostilities brea-out. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Eloy,  et al,
> 
> It is not the case that you can categorize "PEACE" as either  --- juste --- or ---unjust.  *IF* the parties to a conflict become committed to a beneficial "peace" amiable conditions ---  *THEN* the state of the being is in balance reality absent "war."    *IF* the "peace" is not beneficial and amiable to both sides, induced by whatever the means --- *THEN* it is NOT _(a true)_ "peace" but the suppression of "conflict" (War).
> 
> It is a queer but true impression that sometimes, an induced suppression may conflict (at a distance) appear to be "peace."
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Only on the condition that the Palestinians stop resisting occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.  Um.  Yes.  That would be the definition of peace, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it would not be a just peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The phrase: "a just peace" is political misdirection, no different than the tradecraft of Harry Houdini and the illusions performed on stage and screen; a cosmetic effect.  _(Looks like, sounds like, acts like peace, yet has all the subsurface components for war.)  _This why you very often hear competent statesmen refer to the "maintenance of peace."  "Peace" implies much more than merely the absence of conflict.
> 
> You have "just causes" for conflict or "unprovoked aggression."  Notice I did not say an "unjust cause."  "Peace" act like (in reality) the sand in an hourglass.  The reasons for Peace gradually dissipate away until hostilities brea-out.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."​
Indeed, peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the presence of justice.

You will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of any of those phonies in the so called peace process.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Only on the condition that the Palestinians stop resisting occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.  Um.  Yes.  That would be the definition of peace, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it would not be a just peace.
Click to expand...







 Why because the arab muslims would be stopped from attacking Israeli children ?   Dont forget the arab muslims are the occupiers of Jewish lands not the other way round


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy,  et al,
> 
> It is not the case that you can categorize "PEACE" as either  --- juste --- or ---unjust.  *IF* the parties to a conflict become committed to a beneficial "peace" amiable conditions ---  *THEN* the state of the being is in balance reality absent "war."    *IF* the "peace" is not beneficial and amiable to both sides, induced by whatever the means --- *THEN* it is NOT _(a true)_ "peace" but the suppression of "conflict" (War).
> 
> It is a queer but true impression that sometimes, an induced suppression may conflict (at a distance) appear to be "peace."
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Only on the condition that the Palestinians stop resisting occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.  Um.  Yes.  That would be the definition of peace, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it would not be a just peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The phrase: "a just peace" is political misdirection, no different than the tradecraft of Harry Houdini and the illusions performed on stage and screen; a cosmetic effect.  _(Looks like, sounds like, acts like peace, yet has all the subsurface components for war.)  _This why you very often hear competent statesmen refer to the "maintenance of peace."  "Peace" implies much more than merely the absence of conflict.
> 
> You have "just causes" for conflict or "unprovoked aggression."  Notice I did not say an "unjust cause."  "Peace" act like (in reality) the sand in an hourglass.  The reasons for Peace gradually dissipate away until hostilities brea-out.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."​
> Indeed, peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the presence of justice.
> 
> You will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of any of those phonies in the so called peace process.
Click to expand...







 No as you can get injustice in the absence of conflict, look at Iran and its sharia laws that are far from being peaceful.

 So you admit that you are a phony as you never accept that international law acts for Israel and the Jews in the peace process you subscribe to


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy,  et al,
> 
> It is not the case that you can categorize "PEACE" as either  --- juste --- or ---unjust.  *IF* the parties to a conflict become committed to a beneficial "peace" amiable conditions ---  *THEN* the state of the being is in balance reality absent "war."    *IF* the "peace" is not beneficial and amiable to both sides, induced by whatever the means --- *THEN* it is NOT _(a true)_ "peace" but the suppression of "conflict" (War).
> 
> It is a queer but true impression that sometimes, an induced suppression may conflict (at a distance) appear to be "peace."
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis would like very much to live in peace with their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Only on the condition that the Palestinians stop resisting occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.  Um.  Yes.  That would be the definition of peace, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it would not be a just peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The phrase: "a just peace" is political misdirection, no different than the tradecraft of Harry Houdini and the illusions performed on stage and screen; a cosmetic effect.  _(Looks like, sounds like, acts like peace, yet has all the subsurface components for war.)  _This why you very often hear competent statesmen refer to the "maintenance of peace."  "Peace" implies much more than merely the absence of conflict.
> 
> You have "just causes" for conflict or "unprovoked aggression."  Notice I did not say an "unjust cause."  "Peace" act like (in reality) the sand in an hourglass.  The reasons for Peace gradually dissipate away until hostilities brea-out.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."​
> Indeed, peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the presence of justice.
> 
> You will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of any of those phonies in the so called peace process.
Click to expand...


Well.... yeah, you will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of those who believe that the Koran is the constitution—the law is an atavistic hyperreligious nightmare from 1,400 years ago. Anyone who is "vague" on that count would do well to brush up on their koranology and their islamist history.

We just have to remember that islamist history, that of perpetual war, conquest, colonialism and apartheid are just a series of "isolated incidents". Look, kuffar, don't act like you haven't heard about any heavily armed gangs of Pentacostals beheading a captive Catholic on video lately.

Okay, I might be sardonic about this subject matter from time to time, because honestly, sometimes that's the only way I can deal with it. Islamic barbarism and retrogression is just so incredibly sickening. However, what you see as daily atrocities committed under the droning intonation of _allahu Akbar _is no joke. It is Islam's wanton violence and complete disregard for any semblance of fairness under the rule of law. It is murderous depravity in muhammud's (swish) name.


----------



## Kondor3

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it would not be a just peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would BOTH peoples having self-determination on part of the territory NOT be a just peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply put, the occupation which denies the Palestinians the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance. You cannot expect true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun.
Click to expand...

Oh, great, another Arab Butt Buddy... 

These slime oooooze out from under their rocks every so often...

I wonder which long-standing troll _this_ one will turn out to be...

---------------

Perhaps it's time for the Israelis to pull the plug, and kick the Muslim-Arabs out of the West Bank and Gaza, and shove 'em across the border into Jordan, and be done with it...

To the Devil with the consequences...

Dancing on the grave of BDS, while they're at it...

And laughing at the Man-Bitches who pimp online for Hamas...


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Who said that life is fair.  Many a fair people, innocent people, honest people were killed by Hostile Arab Palestinians.  Stop whining!



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the presence of justice.
> 
> You will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of any of those phonies in the so called peace process.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

No matter what you believe is true, a century ago, the Balfour Declaration was published.  That set the stage  for the land mark decision made by the Allied Powers at the end of the Great War.  As the Allied Powers looked at the potential problem, they came to recognize the historic connection.

They made their decision.  Some would say that  the Allied Powers did not act quick enough.  And it possible, if they had acted quicker, hundred of thousands --- even --- millions might have been saved.  (We'll never know.)  What does seem likely is that the attitude and behaviors of the Hostile Arab Palestinian, the poster-board likeness of a terrorist, have made it very unlikely that the regional peace would be established.  Not unlike the Kurds, still fighting for a nation promised them in 1920, the _status quo_ of the Palestinian experience will probably never come.  As the rest of the world, including Israel, moves forward, leaving the development of the Arab Palestinians behind.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it would not be a just peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would BOTH peoples having self-determination on part of the territory NOT be a just peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply put, the occupation which denies the Palestinians the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance. You cannot expect true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun.
Click to expand...

I don't see how such simplistic and romanticized slogans are at all helpful. 

It wasn't so long ago that the competing tribes of terrorist franchises in Gaza and the West Bank were capturing, torturing and murdering each other. The competing Islamic terrorist franchises were terrorizing each other. The Pal'istanian "right to self determination" was a right denied by one terrorist franchise vs. the other. 

The only true impediment to Arab -Moslem self determination for the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians is the simmering war that continues for control and exploitation of a forever welfare fraud administered by UNRWA.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> Simply put, the occupation which denies the Palestinians the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance. You cannot expect true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun.



Sure.  Let's go with that.  

_The occupation which denies the Palestinians the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance.  You can not expect true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun.  _

The other side of that coin is this:  _The occupation which denies the Jewish people the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance.  You can not have true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun (in this case the occupier's suicide bombers, rockets, knives and cars)_

Any "solution" which entails sovereignty for the one over the entire territory, by definition, is UNJUST for the other party.  Therefore the only JUST solution is to divide the land into two parts -- one for the Arab Palestinians and one for the Jewish people.**

So again, I ask you:  How is a self-determining, self-governing State for each of these peoples NOT just?





** In fact, this has already been done -- when Jordan was removed from Palestine and given to the Arab Palestinians, leaving the remaining portion as the Homeland for the Jewish people.  Unfortunately, while the Arab countries ethnically cleansed themselves of all their Jewish people, Israel chose (justly) to retain its Arab population and include them in their State as equals.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who said that life is fair.  Many a fair people, innocent people, honest people were killed by Hostile Arab Palestinians.  Stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the presence of justice.
> 
> You will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of any of those phonies in the so called peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what you believe is true, a century ago, the Balfour Declaration was published.  That set the stage  for the land mark decision made by the Allied Powers at the end of the Great War.  As the Allied Powers looked at the potential problem, they came to recognize the historic connection.
> 
> They made their decision.  Some would say that  the Allied Powers did not act quick enough.  And it possible, if they had acted quicker, hundred of thousands --- even --- millions might have been saved.  (We'll never know.)  What does seem likely is that the attitude and behaviors of the Hostile Arab Palestinian, the poster-board likeness of a terrorist, have made it very unlikely that the regional peace would be established.  Not unlike the Kurds, still fighting for a nation promised them in 1920, the _status quo_ of the Palestinian experience will probably never come.  As the rest of the world, including Israel, moves forward, leaving the development of the Arab Palestinians behind.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

That side steps my post. Why is it that rights, justice, and international law are never mentioned in any of the fake peace talks. You would think that those principles would be the pillars of any peace agreement.

Could it be that applying those principle would lead the talks in the "wrong" direction?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who said that life is fair.  Many a fair people, innocent people, honest people were killed by Hostile Arab Palestinians.  Stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the presence of justice.
> 
> You will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of any of those phonies in the so called peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what you believe is true, a century ago, the Balfour Declaration was published.  That set the stage  for the land mark decision made by the Allied Powers at the end of the Great War.  As the Allied Powers looked at the potential problem, they came to recognize the historic connection.
> 
> They made their decision.  Some would say that  the Allied Powers did not act quick enough.  And it possible, if they had acted quicker, hundred of thousands --- even --- millions might have been saved.  (We'll never know.)  What does seem likely is that the attitude and behaviors of the Hostile Arab Palestinian, the poster-board likeness of a terrorist, have made it very unlikely that the regional peace would be established.  Not unlike the Kurds, still fighting for a nation promised them in 1920, the _status quo_ of the Palestinian experience will probably never come.  As the rest of the world, including Israel, moves forward, leaving the development of the Arab Palestinians behind.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That side steps my post. Why is it that rights, justice, and international law are never mentioned in any of the fake peace talks. You would think that those principles would be the pillars of any peace agreement.
> 
> Could it be that applying those principle would lead the talks in the "wrong" direction?
Click to expand...

It's a bit of a stretch to suggest the Hamas Charter groupies would have any interest in rights, justice, and international law.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who said that life is fair.  Many a fair people, innocent people, honest people were killed by Hostile Arab Palestinians.  Stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the presence of justice.
> 
> You will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of any of those phonies in the so called peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what you believe is true, a century ago, the Balfour Declaration was published.  That set the stage  for the land mark decision made by the Allied Powers at the end of the Great War.  As the Allied Powers looked at the potential problem, they came to recognize the historic connection.
> 
> They made their decision.  Some would say that  the Allied Powers did not act quick enough.  And it possible, if they had acted quicker, hundred of thousands --- even --- millions might have been saved.  (We'll never know.)  What does seem likely is that the attitude and behaviors of the Hostile Arab Palestinian, the poster-board likeness of a terrorist, have made it very unlikely that the regional peace would be established.  Not unlike the Kurds, still fighting for a nation promised them in 1920, the _status quo_ of the Palestinian experience will probably never come.  As the rest of the world, including Israel, moves forward, leaving the development of the Arab Palestinians behind.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That side steps my post. Why is it that rights, justice, and international law are never mentioned in any of the fake peace talks. You would think that those principles would be the pillars of any peace agreement.
> 
> Could it be that applying those principle would lead the talks in the "wrong" direction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit of a stretch to suggest the Hamas Charter groupies would have any interest in rights, justice, and international law.
Click to expand...

Who was Israel's boogyman before Hamas?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who said that life is fair.  Many a fair people, innocent people, honest people were killed by Hostile Arab Palestinians.  Stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the presence of justice.
> 
> You will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of any of those phonies in the so called peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what you believe is true, a century ago, the Balfour Declaration was published.  That set the stage  for the land mark decision made by the Allied Powers at the end of the Great War.  As the Allied Powers looked at the potential problem, they came to recognize the historic connection.
> 
> They made their decision.  Some would say that  the Allied Powers did not act quick enough.  And it possible, if they had acted quicker, hundred of thousands --- even --- millions might have been saved.  (We'll never know.)  What does seem likely is that the attitude and behaviors of the Hostile Arab Palestinian, the poster-board likeness of a terrorist, have made it very unlikely that the regional peace would be established.  Not unlike the Kurds, still fighting for a nation promised them in 1920, the _status quo_ of the Palestinian experience will probably never come.  As the rest of the world, including Israel, moves forward, leaving the development of the Arab Palestinians behind.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That side steps my post. Why is it that rights, justice, and international law are never mentioned in any of the fake peace talks. You would think that those principles would be the pillars of any peace agreement.
> 
> Could it be that applying those principle would lead the talks in the "wrong" direction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit of a stretch to suggest the Hamas Charter groupies would have any interest in rights, justice, and international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was Israel's boogyman before Hamas?
Click to expand...


_Nice dodge_™

When have rights, justice, and international law been a priority for Islamic terrorists?


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply put, the occupation which denies the Palestinians the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance. You cannot expect true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.
> 
> _The occupation which denies the Palestinians the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance.  You can not expect true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun.  _
> 
> The other side of that coin is this:  _The occupation which denies the Jewish people the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance.  You can not have true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun (in this case the occupier's suicide bombers, rockets, knives and cars)_
> 
> Any "solution" which entails sovereignty for the one over the entire territory, by definition, is UNJUST for the other party.  Therefore the only JUST solution is to divide the land into two parts -- one for the Arab Palestinians and one for the Jewish people.**
> 
> So again, I ask you:  How is a self-determining, self-governing State for each of these peoples NOT just?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** In fact, this has already been done -- when Jordan was removed from Palestine and given to the Arab Palestinians, leaving the remaining portion as the Homeland for the Jewish people.  Unfortunately, while the Arab countries ethnically cleansed themselves of all their Jewish people, Israel chose (justly) to retain its Arab population and include them in their State as equals.
Click to expand...

I agree that a two-state solution seems best but, given the determination of the Israelis to continue their occupation of the Palestinian Territories, this will not happen.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> I agree that a two-state solution seems best but, given the determination of the Israelis to continue their occupation of the Palestinian Territories, this will not happen.



Okay, so we agree, conceptually, that a two (probably three) State solution is the JUST solution.  

The Israelis, of course, have demonstrated time and time again that they are willing to accept Palestinian self-government on part of the territory (examples:  withdrawal from Gaza and the Oslo Accords).

The next step is to determine the permanent borders between Israel and the nascent Palestinian State.  This step has to be completed BEFORE the "occupation" can end since without permanent borders we won't know what land is "occupied" and by whom.  You can't end the occupation until it is determined which land will ultimately belong to Palestine.  

So.  Do you think that the permanent borders should be negotiated as part of a peace treaty?  Do you think they should be based on the respective needs of both parties?  Do you think the same rules should apply equally to both parties?  

Or do you think the borders can ONLY be set in one particular place.  If you go with this option -- why do you believe that?


----------



## Shusha

Also, what steps do you think each party should take unilaterally immediately to demonstrate its desire and commitment to an end of conflict agreement?


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a two-state solution seems best but, given the determination of the Israelis to continue their occupation of the Palestinian Territories, this will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we agree, conceptually, that a two (probably three) State solution is the JUST solution.
> 
> The Israelis, of course, have demonstrated time and time again that they are willing to accept Palestinian self-government on part of the territory (examples:  withdrawal from Gaza and the Oslo Accords).
Click to expand...

What you say is not so; the Israelis did not withdraw from Gaza as they have massacred the civilian population there more than once, the latest being in 2014. Also, Gaza remains under effective occupation as there is a blockade of the border and military control of the Gaza air and sea.



Shusha said:


> The next step is to determine the permanent borders between Israel and the nascent Palestinian State.  This step has to be completed BEFORE the "occupation" can end since without permanent borders we won't know what land is "occupied" and by whom.  You can't end the occupation until it is determined which land will ultimately belong to Palestine.


The world sees it differently since the state of Israel which is a member of the United Nations has the border of 1967. Even Israel's only dependable ally, the USA, accepts that the Israelis are occupying Palestine.



Shusha said:


> So.  Do you think that the permanent borders should be negotiated as part of a peace treaty?  Do you think they should be based on the respective needs of both parties?  Do you think the same rules should apply equally to both parties?
> 
> Or do you think the borders can ONLY be set in one particular place.  If you go with this option -- why do you believe that?


I think the Israelis should return their military and settlers to Israel, where they belong.


----------



## Andylusion

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a two-state solution seems best but, given the determination of the Israelis to continue their occupation of the Palestinian Territories, this will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we agree, conceptually, that a two (probably three) State solution is the JUST solution.
> 
> The Israelis, of course, have demonstrated time and time again that they are willing to accept Palestinian self-government on part of the territory (examples:  withdrawal from Gaza and the Oslo Accords).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you say is not so; the Israelis did not withdraw from Gaza as they have massacred the civilian population there more than once, the latest being in 2014. Also, Gaza remains under effective occupation as there is a blockade of the border and military control of the Gaza air and sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is to determine the permanent borders between Israel and the nascent Palestinian State.  This step has to be completed BEFORE the "occupation" can end since without permanent borders we won't know what land is "occupied" and by whom.  You can't end the occupation until it is determined which land will ultimately belong to Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world sees it differently since the state of Israel which is a member of the United Nations has the border of 1967. Even Israel's only dependable ally accepts that the Israelis are occupying Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.  Do you think that the permanent borders should be negotiated as part of a peace treaty?  Do you think they should be based on the respective needs of both parties?  Do you think the same rules should apply equally to both parties?
> 
> Or do you think the borders can ONLY be set in one particular place.  If you go with this option -- why do you believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Israelis should return their military and settlers to Israel, where they belong.
Click to expand...


Israel should not withdraw from Gaza, or the West Bank.

The population of those areas earned what they got, and Israel was right to do it.     If any group of people did to the USA, what those people have done to Israel, we would wipe them out.   Russia would wipe them out.   Most of the Middle east would torture the crap out of them, and kill them off one by one.

Israel has been far far too lenient.

I don't care how the world sees it.  I don't care about the UN.   I don't care if even the US government thinks they should leave Gaza.   They should not.  They will not.  And honestly, they should kick out the Arabs, and Annex Gaza.

I think Israel has their Settlers and military exactly where they should be.  Me, and most of Israel, don't really give a crap what you think, and we never will.


----------



## Eloy

Andylusion said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a two-state solution seems best but, given the determination of the Israelis to continue their occupation of the Palestinian Territories, this will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we agree, conceptually, that a two (probably three) State solution is the JUST solution.
> 
> The Israelis, of course, have demonstrated time and time again that they are willing to accept Palestinian self-government on part of the territory (examples:  withdrawal from Gaza and the Oslo Accords).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you say is not so; the Israelis did not withdraw from Gaza as they have massacred the civilian population there more than once, the latest being in 2014. Also, Gaza remains under effective occupation as there is a blockade of the border and military control of the Gaza air and sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is to determine the permanent borders between Israel and the nascent Palestinian State.  This step has to be completed BEFORE the "occupation" can end since without permanent borders we won't know what land is "occupied" and by whom.  You can't end the occupation until it is determined which land will ultimately belong to Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world sees it differently since the state of Israel which is a member of the United Nations has the border of 1967. Even Israel's only dependable ally accepts that the Israelis are occupying Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.  Do you think that the permanent borders should be negotiated as part of a peace treaty?  Do you think they should be based on the respective needs of both parties?  Do you think the same rules should apply equally to both parties?
> 
> Or do you think the borders can ONLY be set in one particular place.  If you go with this option -- why do you believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Israelis should return their military and settlers to Israel, where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should not withdraw from Gaza, or the West Bank.
> 
> The population of those areas earned what they got, and Israel was right to do it.     If any group of people did to the USA, what those people have done to Israel, we would wipe them out.   Russia would wipe them out.   Most of the Middle east would torture the crap out of them, and kill them off one by one.
> 
> Israel has been far far too lenient.
> 
> I don't care how the world sees it.  I don't care about the UN.   I don't care if even the US government thinks they should leave Gaza.   They should not.  They will not.  And honestly, they should kick out the Arabs, and Annex Gaza.
> 
> I think Israel has their Settlers and military exactly where they should be.  Me, and most of Israel, don't really give a crap what you think, and we never will.
Click to expand...

Zionists agree with you.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

The answer to this question is probably the same reason that "justice" is not mentioned in court.



P F Tinmore said:


> That side steps my post. Why is it that rights, justice, and international law are never mentioned in any of the fake peace talks. You would think that those principles would be the pillars of any peace agreement.
> 
> Could it be that applying those principle would lead the talks in the "wrong" direction?


*(COMMENT)*

You maybe going into peace talks thing that the end result is come from seeking a just settlement international claim for restitution.  I believe that the Hostile Arab Palestinian has inflicted harm through criminal acts intended or calculated to provoke a state of terror in the general public, a group of persons or particular persons for political purposes are in any circumstance unjustifiable, whatever the considerations of a political, philosophical, ideological, racial, ethnic, religious or any other nature that may be invoked to justify them.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, unable to achieve their political goals and objective, act to coerce the citizenry; to apply criminal pressure intended to influence the policy and conduct of government. 

But I believe the participation in peace negotiations _(dispute resolution, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement)_ or other peaceful methodologies to achieve equity and fairness that prevents the "Unjust Enrichment" of one party or the other; including compensation for the war, restitution for deliberate attacks on civilians  in public places, or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility, with the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury, or extensive destruction likely to result or actually resulting in major economic loss.  

The HoAP has violate every one of the 16 separate anti-terrorist conventions since the establishment of the Palestinian State in 1988 _(not the 100's of non-binding resolutions the Radicalized Islamic World has push through targeted specifically against the Israelis)_.

I think your notion of peace process is something that doesn't exist.  In most negotiations for peace, it is not about rights, justice, and international law.  It is an agreement between the parties to a set of conditions.  Don't get caught-up the the political rhetoric.  The objective of the agreement is "peace;" --- "not rights, justice, and international law."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore, et al,

Oh, don't be foolish.  This list is just ridiculously long.



P F Tinmore said:


> Who was Israel's boogyman before Hamas?


*(COMMENT)*

Hostile Arab Palestinians have been around since the time of the Treaty of Sevres (and even before).

• Haj Amin al Husseini, the Mufti of Jerusalem
•  Izz ad-Din al-Qassam and the Palestinian Black Hand
•  Husseini-controlled Arab Higher Committee
•  Arab Liberation Army
•  Holy War Army
•  etc etc etc​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The answer to this question is probably the same reason that "justice" is not mentioned in court.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That side steps my post. Why is it that rights, justice, and international law are never mentioned in any of the fake peace talks. You would think that those principles would be the pillars of any peace agreement.
> 
> Could it be that applying those principle would lead the talks in the "wrong" direction?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You maybe going into peace talks thing that the end result is come from seeking a just settlement international claim for restitution.  I believe that the Hostile Arab Palestinian has inflicted harm through criminal acts intended or calculated to provoke a state of terror in the general public, a group of persons or particular persons for political purposes are in any circumstance unjustifiable, whatever the considerations of a political, philosophical, ideological, racial, ethnic, religious or any other nature that may be invoked to justify them.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, unable to achieve their political goals and objective, act to coerce the citizenry; to apply criminal pressure intended to influence the policy and conduct of government.
> 
> But I believe the participation in peace negotiations _(dispute resolution, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement)_ or other peaceful methodologies to achieve equity and fairness that prevents the "Unjust Enrichment" of one party or the other; including compensation for the war, restitution for deliberate attacks on civilians  in public places, or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility, with the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury, or extensive destruction likely to result or actually resulting in major economic loss.
> 
> The HoAP has violate every one of the 16 separate anti-terrorist conventions since the establishment of the Palestinian State in 1988 _(not the 100's of non-binding resolutions the Radicalized Islamic World has push through targeted specifically against the Israelis)_.
> 
> I think your notion of peace process is something that doesn't exist.  In most negotiations for peace, it is not about rights, justice, and international law.  It is an agreement between the parties to a set of conditions.  Don't get caught-up the the political rhetoric.  The objective of the agreement is "peace;" --- "not rights, justice, and international law."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Where do you get this crap, Rocco?

BTW, no justice no peace.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Oh, don't be foolish.  This list is just ridiculously long.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Israel's boogyman before Hamas?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Hostile Arab Palestinians have been around since the time of the Treaty of Sevres (and even before).
> 
> • Haj Amin al Husseini, the Mufti of Jerusalem
> •  Izz ad-Din al-Qassam and the Palestinian Black Hand
> •  Husseini-controlled Arab Higher Committee
> •  Arab Liberation Army
> •  Holy War Army
> •  etc etc etc​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

And all of those were a response to the Zionist colonial project.

None of them would have existed otherwise.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The answer to this question is probably the same reason that "justice" is not mentioned in court.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That side steps my post. Why is it that rights, justice, and international law are never mentioned in any of the fake peace talks. You would think that those principles would be the pillars of any peace agreement.
> 
> Could it be that applying those principle would lead the talks in the "wrong" direction?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You maybe going into peace talks thing that the end result is come from seeking a just settlement international claim for restitution.  I believe that the Hostile Arab Palestinian has inflicted harm through criminal acts intended or calculated to provoke a state of terror in the general public, a group of persons or particular persons for political purposes are in any circumstance unjustifiable, whatever the considerations of a political, philosophical, ideological, racial, ethnic, religious or any other nature that may be invoked to justify them.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, unable to achieve their political goals and objective, act to coerce the citizenry; to apply criminal pressure intended to influence the policy and conduct of government.
> 
> But I believe the participation in peace negotiations _(dispute resolution, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement)_ or other peaceful methodologies to achieve equity and fairness that prevents the "Unjust Enrichment" of one party or the other; including compensation for the war, restitution for deliberate attacks on civilians  in public places, or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility, with the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury, or extensive destruction likely to result or actually resulting in major economic loss.
> 
> The HoAP has violate every one of the 16 separate anti-terrorist conventions since the establishment of the Palestinian State in 1988 _(not the 100's of non-binding resolutions the Radicalized Islamic World has push through targeted specifically against the Israelis)_.
> 
> I think your notion of peace process is something that doesn't exist.  In most negotiations for peace, it is not about rights, justice, and international law.  It is an agreement between the parties to a set of conditions.  Don't get caught-up the the political rhetoric.  The objective of the agreement is "peace;" --- "not rights, justice, and international law."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get this crap, Rocco?
> 
> BTW, no justice no peace.
Click to expand...


_no justice no peace_™

Stealing silly slogans?

Justice for islamic terrorists in Gaza'istan has already been served. Nearly seventy years of failure resulting from politico-religious fascism. 

Seventy years from now, the Arab-Moslem terrorists in Hamas will be largely forgotten.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Oh, don't be foolish.  This list is just ridiculously long.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Israel's boogyman before Hamas?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Hostile Arab Palestinians have been around since the time of the Treaty of Sevres (and even before).
> 
> • Haj Amin al Husseini, the Mufti of Jerusalem
> •  Izz ad-Din al-Qassam and the Palestinian Black Hand
> •  Husseini-controlled Arab Higher Committee
> •  Arab Liberation Army
> •  Holy War Army
> •  etc etc etc​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all of those were a response to the Zionist colonial project.
> 
> None of them would have existed otherwise.
Click to expand...

The islamist colonial project that was begun in the 7th century has always manufactured external enemies. One of the key elements to maintaining politico-religious fascism/totalitarianism of the islamist kind is to create external enemies.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,   et al,

Justice is a matter of perception!  There is no Book of Justice.  Just as it is acceptable behavior for the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) to conduct operations contrary to the International Convention on the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing  --- (Binding) ---  many in the west world find it to be unacceptable.  Just as the Convention for the Suppression of Unlawful Acts Against the Safety of Civil Aviation (Hijacking or Destruction) acceptable behaviors; the western world again finds it unacceptable.  Just as the HoAP cannot understand The San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea (relative to the Blockade).



P F Tinmore said:


> Where do you get this crap, Rocco?
> 
> BTW, no justice no peace.


*(COMMENT)*

Justice and Peace are NOT mutually exclusive.  It is the case: peace is conditional for the possibility IF and only IF justice is present.  (Of course we know that not to be true.)

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who said that life is fair.  Many a fair people, innocent people, honest people were killed by Hostile Arab Palestinians.  Stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the presence of justice.
> 
> You will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of any of those phonies in the so called peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what you believe is true, a century ago, the Balfour Declaration was published.  That set the stage  for the land mark decision made by the Allied Powers at the end of the Great War.  As the Allied Powers looked at the potential problem, they came to recognize the historic connection.
> 
> They made their decision.  Some would say that  the Allied Powers did not act quick enough.  And it possible, if they had acted quicker, hundred of thousands --- even --- millions might have been saved.  (We'll never know.)  What does seem likely is that the attitude and behaviors of the Hostile Arab Palestinian, the poster-board likeness of a terrorist, have made it very unlikely that the regional peace would be established.  Not unlike the Kurds, still fighting for a nation promised them in 1920, the _status quo_ of the Palestinian experience will probably never come.  As the rest of the world, including Israel, moves forward, leaving the development of the Arab Palestinians behind.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That side steps my post. Why is it that rights, justice, and international law are never mentioned in any of the fake peace talks. You would think that those principles would be the pillars of any peace agreement.
> 
> Could it be that applying those principle would lead the talks in the "wrong" direction?
Click to expand...







 They are, it is just that you dont see them because they are not the ones you want to see that dont actually exist.



 So what international laws would you like to see enforced by the next peace treaty, how about the one that partioned palestine and gave 78% to the arab muslims and 22% to the Jews to build their respective national homes.

What rights do you want to see enforced by the next treaty, how about the rights of the Jews to self determination that you always want to deny them ?

 What justice would you like to see played out at the next peace treaty, the justice to bring the arab muslim murderers to court and face charges for their attacks on the Jews that resulted in responses that killed innocents


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Who said that life is fair.  Many a fair people, innocent people, honest people were killed by Hostile Arab Palestinians.  Stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mistaken and simplistic view that the absence of "conflict" is "peace."
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the presence of justice.
> 
> You will never hear rights, justice, or international law cross the lips of any of those phonies in the so called peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what you believe is true, a century ago, the Balfour Declaration was published.  That set the stage  for the land mark decision made by the Allied Powers at the end of the Great War.  As the Allied Powers looked at the potential problem, they came to recognize the historic connection.
> 
> They made their decision.  Some would say that  the Allied Powers did not act quick enough.  And it possible, if they had acted quicker, hundred of thousands --- even --- millions might have been saved.  (We'll never know.)  What does seem likely is that the attitude and behaviors of the Hostile Arab Palestinian, the poster-board likeness of a terrorist, have made it very unlikely that the regional peace would be established.  Not unlike the Kurds, still fighting for a nation promised them in 1920, the _status quo_ of the Palestinian experience will probably never come.  As the rest of the world, including Israel, moves forward, leaving the development of the Arab Palestinians behind.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That side steps my post. Why is it that rights, justice, and international law are never mentioned in any of the fake peace talks. You would think that those principles would be the pillars of any peace agreement.
> 
> Could it be that applying those principle would lead the talks in the "wrong" direction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit of a stretch to suggest the Hamas Charter groupies would have any interest in rights, justice, and international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was Israel's boogyman before Hamas?
Click to expand...







Islam and Catholicism that together has tried to wipe them out for the last 2,000 years.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply put, the occupation which denies the Palestinians the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance. You cannot expect true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Let's go with that.
> 
> _The occupation which denies the Palestinians the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance.  You can not expect true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun.  _
> 
> The other side of that coin is this:  _The occupation which denies the Jewish people the right to self-determination in their own land justifies resistance.  You can not have true peace that is maintained by the barrel of an occupier's gun (in this case the occupier's suicide bombers, rockets, knives and cars)_
> 
> Any "solution" which entails sovereignty for the one over the entire territory, by definition, is UNJUST for the other party.  Therefore the only JUST solution is to divide the land into two parts -- one for the Arab Palestinians and one for the Jewish people.**
> 
> So again, I ask you:  How is a self-determining, self-governing State for each of these peoples NOT just?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** In fact, this has already been done -- when Jordan was removed from Palestine and given to the Arab Palestinians, leaving the remaining portion as the Homeland for the Jewish people.  Unfortunately, while the Arab countries ethnically cleansed themselves of all their Jewish people, Israel chose (justly) to retain its Arab population and include them in their State as equals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that a two-state solution seems best but, given the determination of the Israelis to continue their occupation of the Palestinian Territories, this will not happen.
Click to expand...







 And since when have they been palestinian territories, who handed them the title to the land after 1099 when they were forcibly evicted after ruling for just 22 years. 

Under international law it is the arab muslims that are occupying Israeli territories, and they should leave


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> What you say is not so; the Israelis did not withdraw from Gaza as they have massacred the civilian population there more than once, the latest being in 2014. Also, Gaza remains under effective occupation as there is a blockade of the border and military control of the Gaza air and sea.
> 
> The world sees it differently since the state of Israel which is a member of the United Nations has the border of 1967.
> 
> I think the Israelis should return their military and settlers to Israel, where they belong.



Okay.  You are parroting common soundbites from Team Palestine, without actually producing fruitful discussion of the conflict let alone solutions to the conflict. However, you did answer my questions indirectly.  You believe:

That the determination of borders between countries in conflict should be a result of what the "world" sees and should be imposed rather than negotiated and agreed upon.  

You believe that Palestine should be ethnically cleansed and made Judenrein.  (Do you think that Israel should be emptied of all Palestinians as well?  A population transfer, equally imposed on both sides?  Why or why not?)

You believe that once Palestine is ethnically cleansed of all Jews and given self-government that Palestine has a right to continue to attack Israel and that Israel has no right to respond to those attacks in any way (neither through non-violent means such as economic sanctions and blockades nor through military operations).  (Do you think that Israel has the right to continue to attack Palestine?)

You believe that the international border between Israel and Palestine should be entirely open with neither side having border controls and all people and goods to be transported freely between the two nations.  


Why do you think these beliefs will bring an end of conflict and peace?


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a two-state solution seems best but, given the determination of the Israelis to continue their occupation of the Palestinian Territories, this will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we agree, conceptually, that a two (probably three) State solution is the JUST solution.
> 
> The Israelis, of course, have demonstrated time and time again that they are willing to accept Palestinian self-government on part of the territory (examples:  withdrawal from Gaza and the Oslo Accords).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you say is not so; the Israelis did not withdraw from Gaza as they have massacred the civilian population there more than once, the latest being in 2014. Also, Gaza remains under effective occupation as there is a blockade of the border and military control of the Gaza air and sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is to determine the permanent borders between Israel and the nascent Palestinian State.  This step has to be completed BEFORE the "occupation" can end since without permanent borders we won't know what land is "occupied" and by whom.  You can't end the occupation until it is determined which land will ultimately belong to Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world sees it differently since the state of Israel which is a member of the United Nations has the border of 1967. Even Israel's only dependable ally, the USA, accepts that the Israelis are occupying Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.  Do you think that the permanent borders should be negotiated as part of a peace treaty?  Do you think they should be based on the respective needs of both parties?  Do you think the same rules should apply equally to both parties?
> 
> Or do you think the borders can ONLY be set in one particular place.  If you go with this option -- why do you believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Israelis should return their military and settlers to Israel, where they belong.
Click to expand...







 They left gaza in August 2005 and the arab muslims immediately started to bombard Israel with illegal weapons. Under international law gaza is no longer occupied.  It is hamas that has massacred the population by forcing them to be human shields and protect their illegal weapons. Again international law says this is so.

What 1967 border is that, who negotiated for the arab muslims a set in stone border. You dont even know that in 1967 there were 2 ceasefire lines and you call them borders when the treaties say they are not. All you have is propaganda and neo Nazi hate to go on and that has been debunked millions of times on many boards.

They have and here are the borders of Israel as accepted under international law. This is an exert from the Mandate of Palestine 

*Delineating the final geographical area of Palestine designated for the Jewish National Home on September 16, 1922, as described by the Mandatory:*



PALESTINE


INTRODUCTORY.


POSITION, ETC.
Palestine lies on the western edge of the continent of Asia between Latitude 30º N. and 33º N., Longitude 34º 30’ E. and 35º 30’ E.

On the North it is bounded by the French Mandated Territories of Syria and Lebanon, on the East by Syria and Trans-Jordan, on the South-west by the Egyptian province of Sinai, on the South-east by the Gulf of Aqaba and on the West by the Mediterranean. The frontier with Syria was laid down by the Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its delimitation was ratified in 1923. Briefly stated, the boundaries are as follows: -

_ North_. – From Ras en Naqura on the Mediterranean eastwards to a point west of Qadas, thence in a northerly direction to Metulla, thence east to a point west of Banias.

_ East_. – From Banias in a southerly direction east of Lake Hula to Jisr Banat Ya’pub, thence along a line east of the Jordan and the Lake of Tiberias and on to El Hamme station on the Samakh-Deraa railway line, thence along the centre of the river Yarmuq to its confluence with the Jordan, thence along the centres of the Jordan, the Dead Sea and the Wadi Araba to a point on the Gulf of Aqaba two miles west of the town of Aqaba, thence along the shore of the Gulf of Aqaba to Ras Jaba.

_ South_. – From Ras Jaba in a generally north-westerly direction to the junction of the Neki-Aqaba and Gaza-Aqaba Roads, thence to a point west-north-west of Ain Maghara and thence to a point on the Mediterranean coast north-west of Rafa.

_ West_. – The Mediterranean Sea.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a two-state solution seems best but, given the determination of the Israelis to continue their occupation of the Palestinian Territories, this will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we agree, conceptually, that a two (probably three) State solution is the JUST solution.
> 
> The Israelis, of course, have demonstrated time and time again that they are willing to accept Palestinian self-government on part of the territory (examples:  withdrawal from Gaza and the Oslo Accords).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you say is not so; the Israelis did not withdraw from Gaza as they have massacred the civilian population there more than once, the latest being in 2014. Also, Gaza remains under effective occupation as there is a blockade of the border and military control of the Gaza air and sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is to determine the permanent borders between Israel and the nascent Palestinian State.  This step has to be completed BEFORE the "occupation" can end since without permanent borders we won't know what land is "occupied" and by whom.  You can't end the occupation until it is determined which land will ultimately belong to Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world sees it differently since the state of Israel which is a member of the United Nations has the border of 1967. Even Israel's only dependable ally accepts that the Israelis are occupying Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.  Do you think that the permanent borders should be negotiated as part of a peace treaty?  Do you think they should be based on the respective needs of both parties?  Do you think the same rules should apply equally to both parties?
> 
> Or do you think the borders can ONLY be set in one particular place.  If you go with this option -- why do you believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Israelis should return their military and settlers to Israel, where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should not withdraw from Gaza, or the West Bank.
> 
> The population of those areas earned what they got, and Israel was right to do it.     If any group of people did to the USA, what those people have done to Israel, we would wipe them out.   Russia would wipe them out.   Most of the Middle east would torture the crap out of them, and kill them off one by one.
> 
> Israel has been far far too lenient.
> 
> I don't care how the world sees it.  I don't care about the UN.   I don't care if even the US government thinks they should leave Gaza.   They should not.  They will not.  And honestly, they should kick out the Arabs, and Annex Gaza.
> 
> I think Israel has their Settlers and military exactly where they should be.  Me, and most of Israel, don't really give a crap what you think, and we never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists agree with you.
Click to expand...









 International law agrees with us and you refuse to accept it because it diminishes the arab muslims


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,   et al,
> 
> Justice is a matter of perception!  There is no Book of Justice.  Just as it is acceptable behavior for the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) to conduct operations contrary to the International Convention on the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing  --- (Binding) ---  many in the west world find it to be unacceptable.  Just as the Convention for the Suppression of Unlawful Acts Against the Safety of Civil Aviation (Hijacking or Destruction) acceptable behaviors; the western world again finds it unacceptable.  Just as the HoAP cannot understand The San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea (relative to the Blockade).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this crap, Rocco?
> 
> BTW, no justice no peace.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Justice and Peace are NOT mutually exclusive.  It is the case: peace is conditional for the possibility IF and only IF justice is present.  (Of course we know that not to be true.)
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

International Convention on the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing​
Carrying a bomb is terrorism. Dropping one out of an airplane is not.

You messed up in the head.

Must be that old government employment.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The answer to this question is probably the same reason that "justice" is not mentioned in court.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That side steps my post. Why is it that rights, justice, and international law are never mentioned in any of the fake peace talks. You would think that those principles would be the pillars of any peace agreement.
> 
> Could it be that applying those principle would lead the talks in the "wrong" direction?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You maybe going into peace talks thing that the end result is come from seeking a just settlement international claim for restitution.  I believe that the Hostile Arab Palestinian has inflicted harm through criminal acts intended or calculated to provoke a state of terror in the general public, a group of persons or particular persons for political purposes are in any circumstance unjustifiable, whatever the considerations of a political, philosophical, ideological, racial, ethnic, religious or any other nature that may be invoked to justify them.  The Hostile Arab Palestinian, unable to achieve their political goals and objective, act to coerce the citizenry; to apply criminal pressure intended to influence the policy and conduct of government.
> 
> But I believe the participation in peace negotiations _(dispute resolution, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement)_ or other peaceful methodologies to achieve equity and fairness that prevents the "Unjust Enrichment" of one party or the other; including compensation for the war, restitution for deliberate attacks on civilians  in public places, or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility, with the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury, or extensive destruction likely to result or actually resulting in major economic loss.
> 
> The HoAP has violate every one of the 16 separate anti-terrorist conventions since the establishment of the Palestinian State in 1988 _(not the 100's of non-binding resolutions the Radicalized Islamic World has push through targeted specifically against the Israelis)_.
> 
> I think your notion of peace process is something that doesn't exist.  In most negotiations for peace, it is not about rights, justice, and international law.  It is an agreement between the parties to a set of conditions.  Don't get caught-up the the political rhetoric.  The objective of the agreement is "peace;" --- "not rights, justice, and international law."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get this crap, Rocco?
> 
> BTW, no justice no peace.
Click to expand...







 From the UN archives, University archives and government archives. Not islamonazi propaganda like you use.

 No justice while the arab muslims engage in acts of war and terrorism


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Oh, don't be foolish.  This list is just ridiculously long.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Israel's boogyman before Hamas?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Hostile Arab Palestinians have been around since the time of the Treaty of Sevres (and even before).
> 
> • Haj Amin al Husseini, the Mufti of Jerusalem
> •  Izz ad-Din al-Qassam and the Palestinian Black Hand
> •  Husseini-controlled Arab Higher Committee
> •  Arab Liberation Army
> •  Holy War Army
> •  etc etc etc​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all of those were a response to the Zionist colonial project.
> 
> None of them would have existed otherwise.
Click to expand...







 BULLSHIT they were attacks on Jews as dictated by the koran. If they were serious about peace they would have agreed to be represented during talks on the allocation of land to the various parties


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,   et al,
> 
> Justice is a matter of perception!  There is no Book of Justice.  Just as it is acceptable behavior for the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) to conduct operations contrary to the International Convention on the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing  --- (Binding) ---  many in the west world find it to be unacceptable.  Just as the Convention for the Suppression of Unlawful Acts Against the Safety of Civil Aviation (Hijacking or Destruction) acceptable behaviors; the western world again finds it unacceptable.  Just as the HoAP cannot understand The San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea (relative to the Blockade).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this crap, Rocco?
> 
> BTW, no justice no peace.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Justice and Peace are NOT mutually exclusive.  It is the case: peace is conditional for the possibility IF and only IF justice is present.  (Of course we know that not to be true.)
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> International Convention on the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing​
> Carrying a bomb is terrorism. Dropping one out of an airplane is not.
> 
> You messed up in the head.
> 
> Must be that old government employment.
Click to expand...








 Using a bomb against a military target is not terrorism, using a bomb against a civilian target is. If hamas plans its military weapons in civilian areas then they cant complain when the civilians they force to stay there are killed .


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,   et al,
> 
> Justice is a matter of perception!  There is no Book of Justice.  Just as it is acceptable behavior for the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) to conduct operations contrary to the International Convention on the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing  --- (Binding) ---  many in the west world find it to be unacceptable.  Just as the Convention for the Suppression of Unlawful Acts Against the Safety of Civil Aviation (Hijacking or Destruction) acceptable behaviors; the western world again finds it unacceptable.  Just as the HoAP cannot understand The San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea (relative to the Blockade).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this crap, Rocco?
> 
> BTW, no justice no peace.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Justice and Peace are NOT mutually exclusive.  It is the case: peace is conditional for the possibility IF and only IF justice is present.  (Of course we know that not to be true.)
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> International Convention on the Suppression of Terrorist Bombing​
> Carrying a bomb is terrorism. Dropping one out of an airplane is not.
> 
> You messed up in the head.
> 
> Must be that old government employment.
Click to expand...


It's difficult to believe you are so befuddled by some very simple concepts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Caution, reality.*


BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?


----------



## Shusha

Wait, what?  So your argument is that Hamas isn't really firing rockets at Israel?  

Or is your argument that Hamas IS firing rockets at Israel, but Israel should not respond to them?  IF the latter, why not?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore, et al,

Don't think for a moment that your cartoon analogy is actually convincing.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?


*(COMMENT)*

Most Americans don't try to start fight, but it happens.  However, most of us are taught that once the fur starts flying, you end it.  That's what we do.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Andylusion

Eloy said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a two-state solution seems best but, given the determination of the Israelis to continue their occupation of the Palestinian Territories, this will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we agree, conceptually, that a two (probably three) State solution is the JUST solution.
> 
> The Israelis, of course, have demonstrated time and time again that they are willing to accept Palestinian self-government on part of the territory (examples:  withdrawal from Gaza and the Oslo Accords).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you say is not so; the Israelis did not withdraw from Gaza as they have massacred the civilian population there more than once, the latest being in 2014. Also, Gaza remains under effective occupation as there is a blockade of the border and military control of the Gaza air and sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is to determine the permanent borders between Israel and the nascent Palestinian State.  This step has to be completed BEFORE the "occupation" can end since without permanent borders we won't know what land is "occupied" and by whom.  You can't end the occupation until it is determined which land will ultimately belong to Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world sees it differently since the state of Israel which is a member of the United Nations has the border of 1967. Even Israel's only dependable ally accepts that the Israelis are occupying Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.  Do you think that the permanent borders should be negotiated as part of a peace treaty?  Do you think they should be based on the respective needs of both parties?  Do you think the same rules should apply equally to both parties?
> 
> Or do you think the borders can ONLY be set in one particular place.  If you go with this option -- why do you believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Israelis should return their military and settlers to Israel, where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should not withdraw from Gaza, or the West Bank.
> 
> The population of those areas earned what they got, and Israel was right to do it.     If any group of people did to the USA, what those people have done to Israel, we would wipe them out.   Russia would wipe them out.   Most of the Middle east would torture the crap out of them, and kill them off one by one.
> 
> Israel has been far far too lenient.
> 
> I don't care how the world sees it.  I don't care about the UN.   I don't care if even the US government thinks they should leave Gaza.   They should not.  They will not.  And honestly, they should kick out the Arabs, and Annex Gaza.
> 
> I think Israel has their Settlers and military exactly where they should be.  Me, and most of Israel, don't really give a crap what you think, and we never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists agree with you.
Click to expand...


Good.  Anything else?


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> 
> BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?



Are you arguing that Hamas isn't firing rockets into Israel?  Even the UN isn't that mindless.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Don't think for a moment that your cartoon analogy is actually convincing.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Most Americans don't try to start fight, but it happens.  However, most of us are taught that once the fur starts flying, you end it.  That's what we do.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The fight started with Zionist colonization.


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Don't think for a moment that your cartoon analogy is actually convincing.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Most Americans don't try to start fight, but it happens.  However, most of us are taught that once the fur starts flying, you end it.  That's what we do.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fight started with Zionist colonization.
Click to expand...


And it will end, when the Zionists push all the Arabs out, and not a moment before.   The number who have to die to reach that point, is up to those who resist the will of G-d.

Ezekiel 37:21
and say to them, 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: I will take the Israelites out of the nations where they have gone. I will gather them from all around and bring them back into their own land.

You can either get with G-d's plan, or fight him, and die.

Those are your options.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Don't think for a moment that your cartoon analogy is actually convincing.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Most Americans don't try to start fight, but it happens.  However, most of us are taught that once the fur starts flying, you end it.  That's what we do.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fight started with Zionist colonization.
Click to expand...

Well, obviously not. If you knew anything of Islamist history, you would know that Islamic history is one of perpetual wars. Islam has always been both internally and externally destructive. The various Islamist dictators who have, at various times in the past (and in the present), chosen to further the islamist caliphates, have typically been targets of opportunity for the next-in-line. History tells us that half of the rightly guided Caliphs were assassinated by other Moslems. All of them fought civil wars with Moslems and Moslem rebels when not at war with the kuffar.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Don't think for a moment that your cartoon analogy is actually convincing.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Most Americans don't try to start fight, but it happens.  However, most of us are taught that once the fur starts flying, you end it.  That's what we do.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fight started with Zionist colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, obviously not. If you knew anything of Islamist history, you would know that Islamic history is one of perpetual wars. Islam has always been both internally and externally destructive. The various Islamist dictators who have, at various times in the past (and in the present), chosen to further the islamist caliphates, have typically been targets of opportunity for the next-in-line. History tells us that half of the rightly guided Caliphs were assassinated by other Moslems. All of them fought civil wars with Moslems and Moslem rebels when not at war with the kuffar.
Click to expand...

This isn't a religious conflict.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Don't think for a moment that your cartoon analogy is actually convincing.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Most Americans don't try to start fight, but it happens.  However, most of us are taught that once the fur starts flying, you end it.  That's what we do.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fight started with Zionist colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, obviously not. If you knew anything of Islamist history, you would know that Islamic history is one of perpetual wars. Islam has always been both internally and externally destructive. The various Islamist dictators who have, at various times in the past (and in the present), chosen to further the islamist caliphates, have typically been targets of opportunity for the next-in-line. History tells us that half of the rightly guided Caliphs were assassinated by other Moslems. All of them fought civil wars with Moslems and Moslem rebels when not at war with the kuffar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't a religious conflict.
Click to expand...


You're a particularly inept apologist for Islamic terrorism.

Have you ever asked yourself why so many islamist terrorist groups have religious surnames for their fascist boys clubs. 

Hamas - aka the Islamic "resistance movement". You noted the term "Islamic", right?

How about Pal'istanian Islamic Jihad. Did you somehow miss "Islamic" and "gee-had"?

The various Islamic terrorist franchises and their islamo-fascist contemporaries are actually just pious moslems following the koran and sunnah to the letter. Such principles as hatred of Jews and _waqf_ all contribute to an inability for pious moslems to accept Jews and competing religions (and to include revulsion for the competing sects of Islamics) or a Jewish state in "moslem lands". All of the islamo-fascist hate groups are subordinate to _islamist ideology_. Could that be why so many islamist terrorist groups have religious surnames for their Hitler Youth clubs?


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Okay.  You are parroting common soundbites from Team Palestine, without actually producing fruitful discussion of the conflict let alone solutions to the conflict.


I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.



Shusha said:


> However, you did answer my questions indirectly.  You believe:
> 
> That the determination of borders between countries in conflict should be a result of what the "world" sees and should be imposed rather than negotiated and agreed upon.


Yes; the acquisition of land through war is forbidden in international law.



Shusha said:


> You believe that Palestine should be ethnically cleansed and made Judenrein.  (Do you think that Israel should be emptied of all Palestinians as well?  A population transfer, equally imposed on both sides?  Why or why not?)


No; you should not take the return of settlers to mean that all Jews should leave Palestine. 
Also, it is against international law for an occupying country to transfer its citizens to conquered land.



Shusha said:


> You believe that once Palestine is ethnically cleansed of all Jews and given self-government that Palestine has a right to continue to attack Israel and that Israel has no right to respond to those attacks in any way (neither through non-violent means such as economic sanctions and blockades nor through military operations).  (Do you think that Israel has the right to continue to attack Palestine?)


As I stated, I do not believe that either Palestine or Israel should be ethnically cleansed.
Palestine has a right to self government and it is in no other country's authority to either give or withhold this right.
If Israel makes a determined effort to live in peace with its closest neighbor, there could be peace.
All sovereign nations have the right to self defense.



Shusha said:


> You believe that the international border between Israel and Palestine should be entirely open with neither side having border controls and all people and goods to be transported freely between the two nations.


You have described the European Union. It works.  



Shusha said:


> Why do you think these beliefs will bring an end of conflict and peace?


When neighbors respect the rights of each other there is the condition for peace. Otherwise, the future looks bleak.


----------



## MaryL

What comes from  Israel I CAN boycott, if I was so motivated? I support Israel. All you Jew haters couch things in different terms, and Palestine this and Arab THAT. If Palestinian Arabs would tone down the hate, you'd be surprised how easy it is to get along. Why not?


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.



It didn't work with Gaza.  No part of Gaza is "occupied" by either military or settlers.  The boundary between Gaza and Israel is clear.  And yet the Gazans are still resisting.

Why is that, do you think?


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> As I stated, I do not believe that either Palestine or Israel should be ethnically cleansed.


In point of fact, you did.  You said all the "settlers" must leave what is to become Palestinian territory.  How do I tell the difference between a settler and a Jew?  



Eloy said:


> Palestine has a right to self government and it is in no other country's authority to either give or withhold this right.


We agree.  Fortunately, no one is preventing Palestinian self-government.  Palestinians have self-government in Gaza and in Areas A and B.  The only dispute is where their territory of self-government should end and Israel's begin.  



Eloy said:


> If Israel makes a determined effort to live in peace with its closest neighbor, there could be peace.


What does Israel need to do to live in peace?  What do the Palestinians and Gazans have to do?


----------



## Andylusion

MaryL said:


> What comes from  Israel I CAN boycott, if I was so motivated? I support Israel. All you Jew haters couch things in different terms, and Palestine this and Arab THAT. If Palestinian Arabs would tone down the hate, you'd be surprised how easy it is to get along. Why not?



You would have to boycott instant chat messages.  That was created in Israel.  You would have to boycott USB Flash Drives.  That was created in Israel.  Latest generation of Lithium-Ion batteries with nanowire, created in Israel. 

The entire computer revolution was started by the IBM PC, which was designed to use the original 8088 Processor, designed in Haifa Israel in 1979.

The new environmentally friendly super Iron battery, that doesn't use dangerous lithium was created in Israel.

Oh fun fact... the Golden Hamster, that is ubiquitous in the US....   first domesticated in Israel.  Take away your kids pets.  Evil Joows.

Bio-pest control at farms, created in Israel.  Numerous examples.

The pill camera, that you swallow so doctors don't have to cut you open.  Created in Israel.

What is most interesting, is that the single largest export out of Israel, is medications.   So hope all you ill people are ready to die for your boycott.

Of course the largest group of people buying Israeli products is......  the US.   But the group of people that would be harmed the most....  Jordan, Turkey and Egypt... and of course the biggest losers of all... the people in the non-country "Palestine".

You would be shocked how many Arabs would die of starvation, if they refused to buy food supplied by Israel.    In some ways, maybe the best solution to this conflict is to boycott Israel.   They would all starve to death, and then there would no longer be a need for a boycott.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> 
> BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?










 According to islamonazi propagandists who only have one side of the reality to go on. If you dont fire illegal weapons from civilian areas then those civilian areas will not be pounded into dust. Is that too hard a concept for your fried islamofascist brain to take in


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Don't think for a moment that your cartoon analogy is actually convincing.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Most Americans don't try to start fight, but it happens.  However, most of us are taught that once the fur starts flying, you end it.  That's what we do.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fight started with Zionist colonization.
Click to expand...







 So the Zionists were colonising Jewish lands back in the 7C when mo'mad the false prophet commanded they be wiped out ?


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't work with Gaza.  No part of Gaza is "occupied" by either military or settlers.  The boundary between Gaza and Israel is clear.  And yet the Gazans are still resisting.
> 
> Why is that, do you think?
Click to expand...

Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated, I do not believe that either Palestine or Israel should be ethnically cleansed.
> 
> 
> 
> In point of fact, you did.  You said all the "settlers" must leave what is to become Palestinian territory.  How do I tell the difference between a settler and a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has a right to self government and it is in no other country's authority to either give or withhold this right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We agree.  Fortunately, no one is preventing Palestinian self-government.  Palestinians have self-government in Gaza and in Areas A and B.  The only dispute is where their territory of self-government should end and Israel's begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel makes a determined effort to live in peace with its closest neighbor, there could be peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Israel need to do to live in peace?  What do the Palestinians and Gazans have to do?
Click to expand...

Creating settlements is forbidden in international law.
The limited self-government allowed in the occupied territories is a sham, similar to the Judenräte of occupied Poland in the last century.
Israel and you need to understand these things.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Don't think for a moment that your cartoon analogy is actually convincing.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> BTW, do you see any rocket launchers?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Most Americans don't try to start fight, but it happens.  However, most of us are taught that once the fur starts flying, you end it.  That's what we do.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fight started with Zionist colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, obviously not. If you knew anything of Islamist history, you would know that Islamic history is one of perpetual wars. Islam has always been both internally and externally destructive. The various Islamist dictators who have, at various times in the past (and in the present), chosen to further the islamist caliphates, have typically been targets of opportunity for the next-in-line. History tells us that half of the rightly guided Caliphs were assassinated by other Moslems. All of them fought civil wars with Moslems and Moslem rebels when not at war with the kuffar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't a religious conflict.
Click to expand...







 It must be as the arab muslims are saying that they are acting on behalf of their religion, god and false prophet. Just look at the terminology used by them in their dealings with the UN


----------



## RoccoR

Eloy,  et al,

This statement is so screwed-up, it cannot be salvaged.



Eloy said:


> Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.


*(COMMENT)*

The Gaza Strip has not been actually placed under the Israeli authority [the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) acting as] of hostile army.  Nor has the IDF been in a position to extends it effective control or authority since the unilateral withdrawal in 2005.  If it had, then the Occupation Police would have been able to prevent the construction of underground tunnels across the frontier and into Israel.  The Occupation Force would have been able to prevented the UNRWA from hiding rockets in UN facilities.  And, the Occupation Force would have been able to prevented the launching of rockets from the vicinity of protected facilities and  across the frontier into Israel. 

In the last half century, there has not been been but a handful of suspect incidents of murder committed by IDF Military Personnel.  All suspicious incident have been investigated, and prosecuted when wrongful action was determined.

Since 2009, there has not been but a handful of suspicious incidents in which, in a total disregard for human life, instigators and provocateurs have attempted to challenged the blockade administrered under the Rules outlined in Section II - Methods of Warfare in the *San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea,* 12 June 1994.

There has been no Massacre of Palestinians in the Gaza Strip in the last half century.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

Eloy,  et al,

This is another travesty of the truth.



Eloy said:


> Creating settlements is forbidden in international law.
> The limited self-government allowed in the occupied territories is a sham, similar to the Judenräte of occupied Poland in the last century.
> Israel and you need to understand these things.


*(COMMENT)*

There is no law pertaining to the establishment of settlements in which Israel has full control over a recognized international agreement.

There is no comparison to the Israelis building settlements for themselves within their jurisdiction (Area "C") and the relocation of Jews into the Judenrat or Jewish Ghetto in Poland (WWII).  This is drama queen ravings by over motional Arab Palestinians.

*The Judenrat, or Jewish Council*
When the German authorities herded the Jewish population of Poland first into urban areas, and subsequently into ghettos, they required each community to form a Jewish Council. In smaller cities the councils had twelve members, in larger towns the number was twenty-four.

Most often composed of former community leaders, the councils took on all the duties of a local government. Most importantly for the Germans, the councils acted as intermediaries to carry out the their increasingly oppressive dictates, such as providing forced labor battalions for German war factories, and eventually even delivering Jews directly to the trains bound for the death camps.



*Return to:*

*Conditions for Polish Jews*
*Halina Ogrodzinska Story, Part 1*
*Christine Damski Story, Part 5*

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  You are parroting common soundbites from Team Palestine, without actually producing fruitful discussion of the conflict let alone solutions to the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, you did answer my questions indirectly.  You believe:
> 
> That the determination of borders between countries in conflict should be a result of what the "world" sees and should be imposed rather than negotiated and agreed upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes; the acquisition of land through war is forbidden in international law.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe that Palestine should be ethnically cleansed and made Judenrein.  (Do you think that Israel should be emptied of all Palestinians as well?  A population transfer, equally imposed on both sides?  Why or why not?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No; you should not take the return of settlers to mean that all Jews should leave Palestine.
> Also, it is against international law for an occupying country to transfer its citizens to conquered land.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe that once Palestine is ethnically cleansed of all Jews and given self-government that Palestine has a right to continue to attack Israel and that Israel has no right to respond to those attacks in any way (neither through non-violent means such as economic sanctions and blockades nor through military operations).  (Do you think that Israel has the right to continue to attack Palestine?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I stated, I do not believe that either Palestine or Israel should be ethnically cleansed.
> Palestine has a right to self government and it is in no other country's authority to either give or withhold this right.
> If Israel makes a determined effort to live in peace with its closest neighbor, there could be peace.
> All sovereign nations have the right to self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe that the international border between Israel and Palestine should be entirely open with neither side having border controls and all people and goods to be transported freely between the two nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have described the European Union. It works.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think these beliefs will bring an end of conflict and peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When neighbors respect the rights of each other there is the condition for peace. Otherwise, the future looks bleak.
Click to expand...








Define what you see as Israel using the borders laid down by International laws, and not by fantasy 1967 arab muslim "borders"

 Just what International law was this, and why wasnt it enforced when muslims acquired land by armed conflict in the former Yugoslavia, Iran, Pakistan, gaza, Lebanon, Somalia, Darfur and yemen ?

Then why wasnt this law enforced when the muslims did it in the above places ?

 No one has stopped the arab muslims from showing free determination, and Israel has the right under International law and the UN charter to respond to any attacks from the arab muslims.
OR ARE YOU ANOTHER OF THESE MORONS THAT DONT THINK INTERNATIONAL LAWS SHOULD EVER WORK IN THE JEWS FAVOUR.



 No it doesnt as any sane person can see who watched the news. The eastern European nations have closed their borders, the UK has left the EU and many mainland nations are under threat of civil war as a result of open borders

And when we prove daily that the problem lies with the arab muslims denying the Jews their rights and having it as a religious command to "KILL THE JEWS" then you have a problem with your own ability to see the reality


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't work with Gaza.  No part of Gaza is "occupied" by either military or settlers.  The boundary between Gaza and Israel is clear.  And yet the Gazans are still resisting.
> 
> Why is that, do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.
Click to expand...







 See as soon as it is pointed out that international law supports the Jews stance you deny that law.

 According to international law for gaza to be occupied it would need the IDF to be in complete control of the land and be able to arrest any arab muslim at any time.   The arab muslims have it in their grasp to lift the blockade at any time simply by accepting negotiations towards a peace deal. Is that too hard for your fried brain to take in ?


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated, I do not believe that either Palestine or Israel should be ethnically cleansed.
> 
> 
> 
> In point of fact, you did.  You said all the "settlers" must leave what is to become Palestinian territory.  How do I tell the difference between a settler and a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has a right to self government and it is in no other country's authority to either give or withhold this right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We agree.  Fortunately, no one is preventing Palestinian self-government.  Palestinians have self-government in Gaza and in Areas A and B.  The only dispute is where their territory of self-government should end and Israel's begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel makes a determined effort to live in peace with its closest neighbor, there could be peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Israel need to do to live in peace?  What do the Palestinians and Gazans have to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating settlements is forbidden in international law.
> The limited self-government allowed in the occupied territories is a sham, similar to the Judenräte of occupied Poland in the last century.
> Israel and you need to understand these things.
Click to expand...







 Which international law is that then

 Says the hate sites that were the ones who imposed those rules

You and the rest of the Nazi's need to understand you are busted and will soon be facing legal actions under existing laws


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't work with Gaza.  No part of Gaza is "occupied" by either military or settlers.  The boundary between Gaza and Israel is clear.  And yet the Gazans are still resisting.
> 
> Why is that, do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.
Click to expand...


Let's review.  You said that the removal of military and settlers from territory will render acts of resistance obsolete and will therefore result in a peaceful solution to the conflict.  

Israel unilaterally removed all military and all settlers from Gaza.  And yet the Gazans still resist.  It did not result in peace.  It did not provide a solution. 

Knowing this, why do you assert that these types of unilateral actions by Israel will bring peace?  Definition of insanity:  doing the same thing over and over again and expecting it will bring different results.

(And I fully agree with Rocco that your interpretation of the law is unsound).


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> What does Israel need to do to live in peace?  What do the Palestinians and Gazans have to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Creating settlements is forbidden in international law.
> The limited self-government allowed in the occupied territories is a sham, similar to the Judenräte of occupied Poland in the last century.
> Israel and you need to understand these things.
Click to expand...


You dodged my question.  What should Israel do in order to have peace?  What should the Palestinians and Gazans do in order to have peace?

(And no, creating settlements is not forbidden in international law.  See my thread titled "Settlements Are Not Illegal".)


----------



## Eloy

RoccoR said:


> Eloy,  et al,
> 
> This statement is so screwed-up, it cannot be salvaged.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Gaza Strip has not been actually placed under the Israeli authority [the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) acting as] of hostile army.
Click to expand...

You are mistaken; the Israeli navy patrols the territorial waters of Gaza and prohibits by shooting Palestinian fishermen from going beyond 3 miles. The Israeli air force prevents Palestinians from using their own air space. The Israeli army are all around the Gaza border and keeps the Palestinians prisoners in their own land, controlling who and what can enter or leave.
As ruled by International Court of Justice, UN General Assembly, UN Security Council, EU and US state department, both Gaza & West Bank count as "Occupied Territories". This degree of control over the air space, territorial waters, and the blockade of the border amounts to occupation in the view of the International Court of Justice, Justice Meir Shamgar rejecting the Israeli bogus claim that Gaza was no longer occupied wrote that the "law of *occupation* did apply to the Gaza Strip, simply because Israel continued to control the area."
Oxford Public International Law: 8 The Israeli Occupation of the West Bank and Gaza
"We need to speak openly of the challenges and the unacceptable difficulties that the people of Gaza face. Of the humiliation of the *occupation* and the closures, but also of the division between Gaza and the West Bank."
Ban Ki-moon in Gaza: 'The UN will always be with you'
"Even though Israel unilaterally withdrew its troops and settlements from Gaza in 2005, it continues to have obligations as an *occupying power* in Gaza under the Fourth Geneva Convention because of its almost complete control over Gaza’s borders, sea and air space, tax revenue, utilities, population registry, and the internal economy of Gaza. At a minimum, Israel continues to be responsible for the basic welfare of the Palestinian population in Gaza." (Human Rights Council)
Human Rights Council Special Session on the Occupied Palestinian Territories, July 6, 2006 (Human Rights Watch, 6-7-2006)



RoccoR said:


> Nor has the IDF been in a position to extends it effective control or authority since the unilateral withdrawal in 2005.  If it had, then the Occupation Police would have been able to prevent the construction of underground tunnels across the frontier and into Israel.  The Occupation Force would have been able to prevented the UNRWA from hiding rockets in UN facilities.  And, the Occupation Force would have been able to prevented the launching of rockets from the vicinity of protected facilities and  across the frontier into Israel.
> 
> In the last half century, there has not been been but a handful of suspect incidents of murder committed by IDF Military Personnel.  All suspicious incident have been investigated, and prosecuted when wrongful action was determined.
> 
> Since 2009, there has not been but a handful of suspicious incidents in which, in a total disregard for human life, instigators and provocateurs have attempted to challenged the blockade administrered under the Rules outlined in Section II - Methods of Warfare in the *San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea,* 12 June 1994.
> 
> There has been no Massacre of Palestinians in the Gaza Strip in the last half century.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Please forgive me for not answering all your statements but, as you can see, your first sentence was so full of error that time does not permit me to do more at this time.


----------



## Eloy

RoccoR said:


> Eloy,  et al,
> 
> This is another travesty of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creating settlements is forbidden in international law.
> The limited self-government allowed in the occupied territories is a sham, similar to the Judenräte of occupied Poland in the last century.
> Israel and you need to understand these things.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no law pertaining to the establishment of settlements in which Israel has full control over a recognized international agreement.
> 
> There is no comparison to the Israelis building settlements for themselves within their jurisdiction (Area "C") and the relocation of Jews into the Judenrat or Jewish Ghetto in Poland (WWII).  This is drama queen ravings by over motional Arab Palestinians.
> 
> *The Judenrat, or Jewish Council*
> When the German authorities herded the Jewish population of Poland first into urban areas, and subsequently into ghettos, they required each community to form a Jewish Council. In smaller cities the councils had twelve members, in larger towns the number was twenty-four.
> 
> Most often composed of former community leaders, the councils took on all the duties of a local government. Most importantly for the Germans, the councils acted as intermediaries to carry out the their increasingly oppressive dictates, such as providing forced labor battalions for German war factories, and eventually even delivering Jews directly to the trains bound for the death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> *Return to:*
> 
> *Conditions for Polish Jews*
> *Halina Ogrodzinska Story, Part 1*
> *Christine Damski Story, Part 5*
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You appear to be unfamiliar with International Law.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> You appear to be unfamiliar with International Law.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't work with Gaza.  No part of Gaza is "occupied" by either military or settlers.  The boundary between Gaza and Israel is clear.  And yet the Gazans are still resisting.
> 
> Why is that, do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review.  You said that the removal of military and settlers from territory will render acts of resistance obsolete and will therefore result in a peaceful solution to the conflict.
> 
> Israel unilaterally removed all military and all settlers from Gaza.  And yet the Gazans still resist.  It did not result in peace.  It did not provide a solution.
> 
> Knowing this, why do you assert that these types of unilateral actions by Israel will bring peace?  Definition of insanity:  doing the same thing over and over again and expecting it will bring different results.
> 
> (And I fully agree with Rocco that your interpretation of the law is unsound).
Click to expand...

Please see my Post #1537 above.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> You appear to be unfamiliar with International Law.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> You appear to be unfamiliar with International Law.


----------



## Shusha

Sorry, I couldn't decide.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't work with Gaza.  No part of Gaza is "occupied" by either military or settlers.  The boundary between Gaza and Israel is clear.  And yet the Gazans are still resisting.
> 
> Why is that, do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review.  You said that the removal of military and settlers from territory will render acts of resistance obsolete and will therefore result in a peaceful solution to the conflict.
> 
> Israel unilaterally removed all military and all settlers from Gaza.  And yet the Gazans still resist.  It did not result in peace.  It did not provide a solution.
> 
> Knowing this, why do you assert that these types of unilateral actions by Israel will bring peace?  Definition of insanity:  doing the same thing over and over again and expecting it will bring different results.
> 
> (And I fully agree with Rocco that your interpretation of the law is unsound).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please see my Post #1537 above.
Click to expand...


You present an opinion on law from someone at Oxford; a quote from Ban Ki Moon; and an opinion by a non-profit organization from ten years ago and you consider that LAW?!

Wowsa.  

Address the substance of my post -- you claim that removal of military and civilian persons from a territory will remove the necessity of resistance and will therefore bring peace.  I have demonstrated that this is not so using the example of Gaza.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Israel need to do to live in peace?  What do the Palestinians and Gazans have to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Creating settlements is forbidden in international law.
> The limited self-government allowed in the occupied territories is a sham, similar to the Judenräte of occupied Poland in the last century.
> Israel and you need to understand these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dodged my question.  What should Israel do in order to have peace?  What should the Palestinians and Gazans do in order to have peace?
> 
> (And no, creating settlements is not forbidden in international law.  See my thread titled "Settlements Are Not Illegal".)
Click to expand...

The answer to your first question is that the Israelis should end their brutal occupation of the State of Palestine and learn how to get along with their nearest neighbors.
The answer to your second question is that the Palestinians should persuade the Israelis to go home.

And Yes,  the Israeli settlements are in breach of Article 49 of the Geneva Convention which forbids an occupier from transferring its own civilians into the territory it occupies. "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."
ICRC service


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't work with Gaza.  No part of Gaza is "occupied" by either military or settlers.  The boundary between Gaza and Israel is clear.  And yet the Gazans are still resisting.
> 
> Why is that, do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review.  You said that the removal of military and settlers from territory will render acts of resistance obsolete and will therefore result in a peaceful solution to the conflict.
> 
> Israel unilaterally removed all military and all settlers from Gaza.  And yet the Gazans still resist.  It did not result in peace.  It did not provide a solution.
> 
> Knowing this, why do you assert that these types of unilateral actions by Israel will bring peace?  Definition of insanity:  doing the same thing over and over again and expecting it will bring different results.
> 
> (And I fully agree with Rocco that your interpretation of the law is unsound).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please see my Post #1537 above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You present an opinion on law from someone at Oxford; a quote from Ban Ki Moon; and an opinion by a non-profit organization from ten years ago and you consider that LAW?!
> 
> Wowsa.
> 
> Address the substance of my post -- you claim that removal of military and civilian persons from a territory will remove the necessity of resistance and will therefore bring peace.  I have demonstrated that this is not so using the example of Gaza.
Click to expand...

Please see my Post #1545 above.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> The answer to your first question is that the Israelis should end their brutal occupation of the State of Palestine and learn how to get along with their nearest neighbors.
> The answer to your second question is that the Palestinians should persuade the Israelis to go home.
> 
> And Yes,  the Israeli settlements are in breach of Article 49 of the Geneva Convention which forbids an occupier from transferring its own civilians into the territory it occupies. "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."
> ICRC service



Everything in your post depends on there being existing boundaries between Israel and Palestine.  There are none.  Until we define what territories are "occupied" and what is "home" your request is entirely meaningless.  

Second, we must define what it means to be "occupied" as Israel withdrew from Gaza entirely but some people (in error) still consider it "occupied".  

So define the territory.  Define the conditions.  Only then can we know if Israel has met them.


----------



## Shusha

And we really should take this over to the End the Occupation thread since we are badly derailing this one.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to your first question is that the Israelis should end their brutal occupation of the State of Palestine and learn how to get along with their nearest neighbors.
> The answer to your second question is that the Palestinians should persuade the Israelis to go home.
> 
> And Yes,  the Israeli settlements are in breach of Article 49 of the Geneva Convention which forbids an occupier from transferring its own civilians into the territory it occupies. "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."
> ICRC service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in your post depends on there being existing boundaries between Israel and Palestine.  There are none.  Until we define what territories are "occupied" and what is "home" your request is entirely meaningless.
> 
> Second, we must define what it means to be "occupied" as Israel withdrew from Gaza entirely but some people (in error) still consider it "occupied".
> 
> So define the territory.  Define the conditions.  Only then can we know if Israel has met them.
Click to expand...

All the countries of the world and top jurists are in agreement that the Jewish Settlements in the Occupied Territories are illegal. Israel is a scofflaw rogue state, I'm afraid.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to your first question is that the Israelis should end their brutal occupation of the State of Palestine and learn how to get along with their nearest neighbors.
> The answer to your second question is that the Palestinians should persuade the Israelis to go home.
> 
> And Yes,  the Israeli settlements are in breach of Article 49 of the Geneva Convention which forbids an occupier from transferring its own civilians into the territory it occupies. "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."
> ICRC service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in your post depends on there being existing boundaries between Israel and Palestine.  There are none.  Until we define what territories are "occupied" and what is "home" your request is entirely meaningless.
> 
> Second, we must define what it means to be "occupied" as Israel withdrew from Gaza entirely but some people (in error) still consider it "occupied".
> 
> So define the territory.  Define the conditions.  Only then can we know if Israel has met them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the countries of the world and top jurists are in agreement that the Jewish Settlements in the Occupied Territories are illegal. Israel is a scofflaw rogue state, I'm afraid.
Click to expand...


Then it should be super easy to tell me where the borders are between Israel and Palestine.  And back up your claim with quotes to legal instruments outlining those boundaries.  

(and btw, argumentum ad populum is a logical fallacy)


----------



## Shusha

Why in hell would Israel abandon more territory only to be told that she is still occupying that territory as is what happened in Gaza?  It would be ridiculous to give up territory for no purpose -- she is still considered an "occupier", still held to unreasonable standards; still demonized and vilified; still being attacked (resisted); and still would have no end-of-conflict agreement or peace treaty in sight.  Why would she do that?


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to your first question is that the Israelis should end their brutal occupation of the State of Palestine and learn how to get along with their nearest neighbors.
> The answer to your second question is that the Palestinians should persuade the Israelis to go home.
> 
> And Yes,  the Israeli settlements are in breach of Article 49 of the Geneva Convention which forbids an occupier from transferring its own civilians into the territory it occupies. "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."
> ICRC service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in your post depends on there being existing boundaries between Israel and Palestine.  There are none.  Until we define what territories are "occupied" and what is "home" your request is entirely meaningless.
> 
> Second, we must define what it means to be "occupied" as Israel withdrew from Gaza entirely but some people (in error) still consider it "occupied".
> 
> So define the territory.  Define the conditions.  Only then can we know if Israel has met them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the countries of the world and top jurists are in agreement that the Jewish Settlements in the Occupied Territories are illegal. Israel is a scofflaw rogue state, I'm afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then it should be super easy to tell me where the borders are between Israel and Palestine.  And back up your claim with quotes to legal instruments outlining those boundaries.
> 
> (and btw, argumentum ad populum is a logical fallacy)
Click to expand...

Expert jurists and international treaty conventions are hardly _populum_.
Please study the map below.


----------



## Shusha

Oh.  Well, then.  You plucked a map off the internet.  It MUST be true.  /sarcasm


----------



## Shusha

Why don't you find me the thesis of one of these "top jurists" and link me to it?  One that provides the definitive boundaries between Palestine and Israel.


----------



## Shusha

And just so you can see that I put my money where my mouth is, here is a "top jurist" and his legal analysis of why the territory is under Israel sovereignty.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> And just so you can see that I put my money where my mouth is, here is a "top jurist" and his legal analysis of why the territory is under Israel sovereignty.


Forgive me but I will stick with the rest of the world, the United Nations, and experts in international law. It is your choice to disregard the overwhelming and cogent evidence regarding Israel's border. Perhaps you can get consolation from knowing that one member state of the United Nations believes as you do.


----------



## Shusha

Its always amusing when posters claim they have overwhelming evidence regarding Israel's border with "Palestine" and yet are unable to produce any.


----------



## Eloy

I could go on providing you with answers but we both know I will be unable to persuade you that Israel's border of 1967 is the proper one because it is the one proposed in the United Nations Security Council Resolution 242.
S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
So let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## RoccoR

Eloy, et al,

OH, you are too funny --- just too funny.



Eloy said:


> You appear to be unfamiliar with International Law.


*(COMMENT)*

Exactly what law is involved in the  "Creating settlements is forbidden in international law:"  The Oslo Accord II  *(AKA:  Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip)*  Israeli has both full Civil and Security Control) Area C.  The issue of the "Settlements" is part of the "Permanent Status of Negotiations."  It appears that the PLO Leadership will probably not get anywhere in the Courts trying to push this as a violation of International Law.  The entire world is a witness to the Accord Process (Norway) and the Nobel Committee had eyes on the process early on.  So, the a campaign to crush Israel by making it appear to be illegal; when in fact it was initiated in diplomatic fashion. 

ARTICLE XII
Arrangements for Security and Public Order
5. For the purpose of this Agreement, "the Settlements" means, in the West Bank the settlements in Area C; and in the Gaza Strip - the Gush Katif and Erez settlement areas, as well as the other settlements in the Gaza Strip, as shown on attached *Map No. 2*.​
The strategy "might" take the shape of an entanglement with an argument on the appearance of a de facto annexation.  However, that is going to be a hard legal fight since the Israelis have never expressed an interest or an attempt to annex the Area "C" territory.



SO!!!    ---    Since I am (as you say) "unfamiliar with International Law" --- THEN, maybe would you enlighten me as to which law we are talking about.   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

Oh dear.  You think 242 delineates borders between the State of Israel and the State of Palestine?


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> I could go on providing you with answers but we both know I will be unable to persuade you that Israel's border of 1967 is the proper one because it is the one proposed in the United Nations Security Council Resolution 242.
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> So let's call the whole thing off.


Such doe-eyed prostration at the altar of the UN is misplaced. I see nothing to suggest that the 1967 line would calm the Islamist gee-had.

You may have missed it but Islamist ideology in general and the Hamas Charter in particular recognizes no borders or even passage of time since the 7th century. Have you ever read the first few paragraphs of the Hamas Charter?


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Oh dear.  You think 242 delineates borders between the State of Israel and the State of Palestine?


Yes.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.  You think 242 delineates borders between the State of Israel and the State of Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Oh my.  Perhaps you can point to me where, exactly, in 242, it outlines the borders of the State of Palestine or even mentions such a thing.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Oh my.  Perhaps you can point to me where, exactly, in 242, it outlines the borders of the State of Palestine or even mentions such a thing.


"1. _Affirms_ that the fulfilment of Charter principles requires the establishment of a just and lasting peace in the Middle East which should include the application of both the following principles:

(i) Withdrawal of Israel armed forces from terratories occupied in the recent conflict;"


----------



## Shusha

Oh please. 

Be clear what you are attempting to argue here. You are claiming that this single line creates a new reality:  _Withdrawal of Israel armed forces from terratories (sic) occupied in the recent conflict;"_


You are claiming that 242 creates a new sovereignty. 
You are claiming that 242 delineates the extent and specific territory of that new sovereignty. 
You are claiming that 242 creates an unchallengeable or unchangeable condition.


You are just plain wrong. 

1.  The UN can not create sovereignty.
2.  The UN can not delineate borders between States. 
3.  The UN can not create treaties between Parties or States.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Be clear what you are attempting to argue here. You are claiming that this single line creates a new reality:  _Withdrawal of Israel armed forces from terratories (sic) occupied in the recent conflict;"_
> 
> 
> You are claiming that 242 creates a new sovereignty.
> You are claiming that 242 delineates the extent and specific territory of that new sovereignty.
> You are claiming that 242 creates an unchallengeable or unchangeable condition.
> 
> 
> You are just plain wrong.
> 
> 1.  The UN can not create sovereignty.
> 2.  The UN can not delineate borders between States.
> 3.  The UN can not create treaties between Parties or States.


Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.



Really?  Where have I EVER argued for the "might is right" approach?  I have (and am) arguing for the "negotiation is right" approach and for the "mutual recognition is right" approach and for the "hey, let's share is right" approach.

And no, you do not prefer UN Resolutions and principles of international law.  You prefer to parrot common tropes which are spread around like so much manure and turn away from discussing actual law.


----------



## Andylusion

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't work with Gaza.  No part of Gaza is "occupied" by either military or settlers.  The boundary between Gaza and Israel is clear.  And yet the Gazans are still resisting.
> 
> Why is that, do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.
Click to expand...


You are right.  They need to expel them, and then annex Gaza.

Problem solved.


----------



## coldjoint

Maybe Israel should take back all the processors for computers they made.


----------



## coldjoint

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.
> 
> Be clear what you are attempting to argue here. You are claiming that this single line creates a new reality:  _Withdrawal of Israel armed forces from terratories (sic) occupied in the recent conflict;"_
> 
> 
> You are claiming that 242 creates a new sovereignty.
> You are claiming that 242 delineates the extent and specific territory of that new sovereignty.
> You are claiming that 242 creates an unchallengeable or unchangeable condition.
> 
> 
> You are just plain wrong.
> 
> 1.  The UN can not create sovereignty.
> 2.  The UN can not delineate borders between States.
> 3.  The UN can not create treaties between Parties or States.
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
Click to expand...


International law is non-binding. It means shit when you come down to it.


----------



## Phoenall

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Israel need to do to live in peace?  What do the Palestinians and Gazans have to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Creating settlements is forbidden in international law.
> The limited self-government allowed in the occupied territories is a sham, similar to the Judenräte of occupied Poland in the last century.
> Israel and you need to understand these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dodged my question.  What should Israel do in order to have peace?  What should the Palestinians and Gazans do in order to have peace?
> 
> (And no, creating settlements is not forbidden in international law.  See my thread titled "Settlements Are Not Illegal".)
Click to expand...






 You should realise by now that team palestine will invent international laws because they know the real ones work in Israel's favour. They will claim that all UN resolutions are international laws even though the UN says they are just recommendations, and point to them all the time. Like the right of return that was vetoed by the arab nations because they would be forced to give up all the lands they have stolen, and still they claim it as a fundemental right for the arab muslims


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy,  et al,
> 
> This statement is so screwed-up, it cannot be salvaged.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Gaza Strip has not been actually placed under the Israeli authority [the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) acting as] of hostile army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken; the Israeli navy patrols the territorial waters of Gaza and prohibits by shooting Palestinian fishermen from going beyond 3 miles. The Israeli air force prevents Palestinians from using their own air space. The Israeli army are all around the Gaza border and keeps the Palestinians prisoners in their own land, controlling who and what can enter or leave.
> As ruled by International Court of Justice, UN General Assembly, UN Security Council, EU and US state department, both Gaza & West Bank count as "Occupied Territories". This degree of control over the air space, territorial waters, and the blockade of the border amounts to occupation in the view of the International Court of Justice, Justice Meir Shamgar rejecting the Israeli bogus claim that Gaza was no longer occupied wrote that the "law of *occupation* did apply to the Gaza Strip, simply because Israel continued to control the area."
> Oxford Public International Law: 8 The Israeli Occupation of the West Bank and Gaza
> "We need to speak openly of the challenges and the unacceptable difficulties that the people of Gaza face. Of the humiliation of the *occupation* and the closures, but also of the division between Gaza and the West Bank."
> Ban Ki-moon in Gaza: 'The UN will always be with you'
> "Even though Israel unilaterally withdrew its troops and settlements from Gaza in 2005, it continues to have obligations as an *occupying power* in Gaza under the Fourth Geneva Convention because of its almost complete control over Gaza’s borders, sea and air space, tax revenue, utilities, population registry, and the internal economy of Gaza. At a minimum, Israel continues to be responsible for the basic welfare of the Palestinian population in Gaza." (Human Rights Council)
> Human Rights Council Special Session on the Occupied Palestinian Territories, July 6, 2006 (Human Rights Watch, 6-7-2006)
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor has the IDF been in a position to extends it effective control or authority since the unilateral withdrawal in 2005.  If it had, then the Occupation Police would have been able to prevent the construction of underground tunnels across the frontier and into Israel.  The Occupation Force would have been able to prevented the UNRWA from hiding rockets in UN facilities.  And, the Occupation Force would have been able to prevented the launching of rockets from the vicinity of protected facilities and  across the frontier into Israel.
> 
> In the last half century, there has not been been but a handful of suspect incidents of murder committed by IDF Military Personnel.  All suspicious incident have been investigated, and prosecuted when wrongful action was determined.
> 
> Since 2009, there has not been but a handful of suspicious incidents in which, in a total disregard for human life, instigators and provocateurs have attempted to challenged the blockade administrered under the Rules outlined in Section II - Methods of Warfare in the *San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea,* 12 June 1994.
> 
> There has been no Massacre of Palestinians in the Gaza Strip in the last half century.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please forgive me for not answering all your statements but, as you can see, your first sentence was so full of error that time does not permit me to do more at this time.
Click to expand...








 LIAR   they fire warning shots only when the vessels refuse to turn round, it is the smugglers that get fired on.


 There is a LEGAL blockade in place and that is how you enforce the blockade. The arab muslims have the power to lift the blockade by simply not attacking Israel or the Jews in any form for 1 year. Then international law steps in and the blockade must be lifted.

And in doing so they have shown a complete disregard for international laws and how they are applied


 The rest of your post is typical islamonazi hysterical rants because international law actually says you are wrong, and all you have is islamonazi propaganda. Including claims of genocide and mass murder.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy,  et al,
> 
> This is another travesty of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creating settlements is forbidden in international law.
> The limited self-government allowed in the occupied territories is a sham, similar to the Judenräte of occupied Poland in the last century.
> Israel and you need to understand these things.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no law pertaining to the establishment of settlements in which Israel has full control over a recognized international agreement.
> 
> There is no comparison to the Israelis building settlements for themselves within their jurisdiction (Area "C") and the relocation of Jews into the Judenrat or Jewish Ghetto in Poland (WWII).  This is drama queen ravings by over motional Arab Palestinians.
> 
> *The Judenrat, or Jewish Council*
> When the German authorities herded the Jewish population of Poland first into urban areas, and subsequently into ghettos, they required each community to form a Jewish Council. In smaller cities the councils had twelve members, in larger towns the number was twenty-four.
> 
> Most often composed of former community leaders, the councils took on all the duties of a local government. Most importantly for the Germans, the councils acted as intermediaries to carry out the their increasingly oppressive dictates, such as providing forced labor battalions for German war factories, and eventually even delivering Jews directly to the trains bound for the death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> *Return to:*
> 
> *Conditions for Polish Jews*
> *Halina Ogrodzinska Story, Part 1*
> *Christine Damski Story, Part 5*
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You appear to be unfamiliar with International Law.
Click to expand...








 No it is you that is totally ignorant of international law as you seem to think the utterings of an NGO are magically turned into international law.

Try the international law s enacted by international treaty by the LoN in 1917 1921, 1922 and 1923


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I offered a solution, namely the Israelis, both military and settlers, should return to Israel. This will render acts of resistance to the occupation obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't work with Gaza.  No part of Gaza is "occupied" by either military or settlers.  The boundary between Gaza and Israel is clear.  And yet the Gazans are still resisting.
> 
> Why is that, do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza is still occupied. You do not understand that having a military on a border which is closed while children nearby are sniped at, controlling the airspace, forbidding fishermen to go beyond three miles in their own waters, and periodically massacring the civilian population so that the entire Gaza is like a concentration camp, is effective occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review.  You said that the removal of military and settlers from territory will render acts of resistance obsolete and will therefore result in a peaceful solution to the conflict.
> 
> Israel unilaterally removed all military and all settlers from Gaza.  And yet the Gazans still resist.  It did not result in peace.  It did not provide a solution.
> 
> Knowing this, why do you assert that these types of unilateral actions by Israel will bring peace?  Definition of insanity:  doing the same thing over and over again and expecting it will bring different results.
> 
> (And I fully agree with Rocco that your interpretation of the law is unsound).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please see my Post #1537 above.
Click to expand...







 Based on hearsay and propaganda, and not truth and reality


----------



## Phoenall

coldjoint said:


> Maybe Israel should take back all the processors for computers they made.







 No cars, no washing machines, no T.V's in fact no electrical goods would work ever again


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Israel need to do to live in peace?  What do the Palestinians and Gazans have to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Creating settlements is forbidden in international law.
> The limited self-government allowed in the occupied territories is a sham, similar to the Judenräte of occupied Poland in the last century.
> Israel and you need to understand these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dodged my question.  What should Israel do in order to have peace?  What should the Palestinians and Gazans do in order to have peace?
> 
> (And no, creating settlements is not forbidden in international law.  See my thread titled "Settlements Are Not Illegal".)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer to your first question is that the Israelis should end their brutal occupation of the State of Palestine and learn how to get along with their nearest neighbors.
> The answer to your second question is that the Palestinians should persuade the Israelis to go home.
> 
> And Yes,  the Israeli settlements are in breach of Article 49 of the Geneva Convention which forbids an occupier from transferring its own civilians into the territory it occupies. "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."
> ICRC service
Click to expand...







 No occupation of gaza under international law, brutal or otherwise.

 When will the islamonazi scum learn to get along with Israel ?

How will they do that when according to international law of 1922 the Israeli's are home on the land granted to them as their national home by the lands legal owners.

WRONG as the land is Jewish and they are just following the right of return that you want to enforce for arab muslims. The land was owned by the Jews in 1949 when the palestinians forcibly ejected them and stole their lands


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to your first question is that the Israelis should end their brutal occupation of the State of Palestine and learn how to get along with their nearest neighbors.
> The answer to your second question is that the Palestinians should persuade the Israelis to go home.
> 
> And Yes,  the Israeli settlements are in breach of Article 49 of the Geneva Convention which forbids an occupier from transferring its own civilians into the territory it occupies. "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."
> ICRC service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in your post depends on there being existing boundaries between Israel and Palestine.  There are none.  Until we define what territories are "occupied" and what is "home" your request is entirely meaningless.
> 
> Second, we must define what it means to be "occupied" as Israel withdrew from Gaza entirely but some people (in error) still consider it "occupied".
> 
> So define the territory.  Define the conditions.  Only then can we know if Israel has met them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the countries of the world and top jurists are in agreement that the Jewish Settlements in the Occupied Territories are illegal. Israel is a scofflaw rogue state, I'm afraid.
Click to expand...








 And your sources have all been proven to be rabid anti semites. If the UN was so sure of its claims it would have issued arrest warrants for the Israeli government for breaches of international laws.

 When pushed to define the borders and the conditions you resort to attacks on Israel and the Jews, because you know that what ever you say would have to be enforced by the UN on the whole of the world. The ICC/ICJ have refused to rule on whether or not the settlements are illegal because it would open up a whole can of worms in regards to international laws


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to your first question is that the Israelis should end their brutal occupation of the State of Palestine and learn how to get along with their nearest neighbors.
> The answer to your second question is that the Palestinians should persuade the Israelis to go home.
> 
> And Yes,  the Israeli settlements are in breach of Article 49 of the Geneva Convention which forbids an occupier from transferring its own civilians into the territory it occupies. "The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."
> ICRC service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in your post depends on there being existing boundaries between Israel and Palestine.  There are none.  Until we define what territories are "occupied" and what is "home" your request is entirely meaningless.
> 
> Second, we must define what it means to be "occupied" as Israel withdrew from Gaza entirely but some people (in error) still consider it "occupied".
> 
> So define the territory.  Define the conditions.  Only then can we know if Israel has met them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the countries of the world and top jurists are in agreement that the Jewish Settlements in the Occupied Territories are illegal. Israel is a scofflaw rogue state, I'm afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then it should be super easy to tell me where the borders are between Israel and Palestine.  And back up your claim with quotes to legal instruments outlining those boundaries.
> 
> (and btw, argumentum ad populum is a logical fallacy)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expert jurists and international treaty conventions are hardly _populum_.
> Please study the map below.
Click to expand...








 Which international treaties are those then. As for your jurists weren't they sacked for being nazi's and bringing the UN into disrepute ?


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can see that I put my money where my mouth is, here is a "top jurist" and his legal analysis of why the territory is under Israel sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me but I will stick with the rest of the world, the United Nations, and experts in international law. It is your choice to disregard the overwhelming and cogent evidence regarding Israel's border. Perhaps you can get consolation from knowing that one member state of the United Nations believes as you do.
Click to expand...








 Strange then that you have not produced a shred of evidence to support your claims that could stand up in a court of law. By the rest of the world you mean the 22 islamonazi states and their 20 or so neo nazi stooges.

Would you like to provide evidence of this alleged border then, discounting the pre 1967 ceasefire lines as they are not legally enforceable borders. The last ones delineated were in 1922 by the LoN when they set in stone the land to become the future Israel


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> I could go on providing you with answers but we both know I will be unable to persuade you that Israel's border of 1967 is the proper one because it is the one proposed in the United Nations Security Council Resolution 242.
> S/RES/242 (1967) of 22 November 1967
> So let's call the whole thing off.









 Not legally binding and no member of the palestinian ruling elite signed for anything in that resolution. 

Want to try again as this proves nothing until the palestinians sit down and negotiate borders as declared in 242


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.  You think 242 delineates borders between the State of Israel and the State of Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...







 So why does it say

 Termination of all claims or states of belligerency and respect for and acknowledgment of the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of every State in the area and their right to live in peace within secure and recognized boundaries free from threats or acts of force

When where these secure and recognised boundaries negotiated then  as further on the resolution states


Decides that, immediately and concurrently with the cease-
fire, negotiations shall start between the parties concerned
under appropriate auspices aimed at establishing a just and
durable peace in the Middle East


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.  Perhaps you can point to me where, exactly, in 242, it outlines the borders of the State of Palestine or even mentions such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> "1. _Affirms_ that the fulfilment of Charter principles requires the establishment of a just and lasting peace in the Middle East which should include the application of both the following principles:
> 
> (i) Withdrawal of Israel armed forces from terratories occupied in the recent conflict;"
Click to expand...







 And it does not say* all territories occupied *does it. And reading the explanation given by the authors we see that was deliberate so that Israel would not be in danger from attacks.

No where does it state any borders to which the world will agree, and this is made clear in the resolution


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.  Perhaps you can point to me where, exactly, in 242, it outlines the borders of the State of Palestine or even mentions such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> "1. _Affirms_ that the fulfilment of Charter principles requires the establishment of a just and lasting peace in the Middle East which should include the application of both the following principles:
> 
> (i) Withdrawal of Israel armed forces from terratories occupied in the recent conflict;"
Click to expand...







 And it does not say* all territories occupied *does it. And reading the explanation given by the authors we see that was deliberate so that Israel would not be in danger from attacks.

No where does it state any borders to which the world will agree, and this is made clear in the resolution


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.
> 
> Be clear what you are attempting to argue here. You are claiming that this single line creates a new reality:  _Withdrawal of Israel armed forces from terratories (sic) occupied in the recent conflict;"_
> 
> 
> You are claiming that 242 creates a new sovereignty.
> You are claiming that 242 delineates the extent and specific territory of that new sovereignty.
> You are claiming that 242 creates an unchallengeable or unchangeable condition.
> 
> 
> You are just plain wrong.
> 
> 1.  The UN can not create sovereignty.
> 2.  The UN can not delineate borders between States.
> 3.  The UN can not create treaties between Parties or States.
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
Click to expand...









As you have been told UN resolutions mean nothing and have no legal status

You mean you prefer the international laws that only exist in your fantasy world and work against the Jews


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where have I EVER argued for the "might is right" approach?  I have (and am) arguing for the "negotiation is right" approach and for the "mutual recognition is right" approach and for the "hey, let's share is right" approach.
> 
> And no, you do not prefer UN Resolutions and principles of international law.  You prefer to parrot common tropes which are spread around like so much manure and turn away from discussing actual law.
Click to expand...

Should anyone have to negotiate their rights?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where have I EVER argued for the "might is right" approach?  I have (and am) arguing for the "negotiation is right" approach and for the "mutual recognition is right" approach and for the "hey, let's share is right" approach.
> 
> And no, you do not prefer UN Resolutions and principles of international law.  You prefer to parrot common tropes which are spread around like so much manure and turn away from discussing actual law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should anyone have to negotiate their rights?
Click to expand...

In a manner, yes. When confronted with such fascist ideals as the Hamas Charter and Islamist ideology, one must be prepared to fight for ones rights and very survival.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where have I EVER argued for the "might is right" approach?  I have (and am) arguing for the "negotiation is right" approach and for the "mutual recognition is right" approach and for the "hey, let's share is right" approach.
> 
> And no, you do not prefer UN Resolutions and principles of international law.  You prefer to parrot common tropes which are spread around like so much manure and turn away from discussing actual law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should anyone have to negotiate their rights?
Click to expand...







 Yes when not doing so would impinge on another's rights. If by demanding a unilateral conclusion one side loses it's rights then it is wrong, and that is what you demand all the time.  That Israel and the Jews give up everything that is theirs by right and hand it to the arab muslims who have no legal, moral or human rights to any of it


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where have I EVER argued for the "might is right" approach?  I have (and am) arguing for the "negotiation is right" approach and for the "mutual recognition is right" approach and for the "hey, let's share is right" approach.
> 
> And no, you do not prefer UN Resolutions and principles of international law.  You prefer to parrot common tropes which are spread around like so much manure and turn away from discussing actual law.
Click to expand...

Yapping to the Israelis have got the Palestinians nowhere for half a century.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where have I EVER argued for the "might is right" approach?  I have (and am) arguing for the "negotiation is right" approach and for the "mutual recognition is right" approach and for the "hey, let's share is right" approach.
> 
> And no, you do not prefer UN Resolutions and principles of international law.  You prefer to parrot common tropes which are spread around like so much manure and turn away from discussing actual law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yapping to the Israelis have got the Palestinians nowhere for half a century.
Click to expand...







 Maybe they should employ better negotiators as the current ones only know one thing, and that is based around demands that the Jews line up to be shot and the land of Israel is given to the illegal immigrants.


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where have I EVER argued for the "might is right" approach?  I have (and am) arguing for the "negotiation is right" approach and for the "mutual recognition is right" approach and for the "hey, let's share is right" approach.
> 
> And no, you do not prefer UN Resolutions and principles of international law.  You prefer to parrot common tropes which are spread around like so much manure and turn away from discussing actual law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yapping to the Israelis have got the Palestinians nowhere for half a century.
Click to expand...

The vast majority of the islamist Middle East is a political, intellectual and socio-economic waste land. In spite of a money spigot known as the UNRWA welfare fraud, the Pal'istanians still managed to do nothing but drag their little piece of the islamist dystopia back into the 7th century. 

You need some new excuses to bolster your apologetics for islamist ineptitude and incompetence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where have I EVER argued for the "might is right" approach?  I have (and am) arguing for the "negotiation is right" approach and for the "mutual recognition is right" approach and for the "hey, let's share is right" approach.
> 
> And no, you do not prefer UN Resolutions and principles of international law.  You prefer to parrot common tropes which are spread around like so much manure and turn away from discussing actual law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should anyone have to negotiate their rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes when not doing so would impinge on another's rights. If by demanding a unilateral conclusion one side loses it's rights then it is wrong, and that is what you demand all the time.  That Israel and the Jews give up everything that is theirs by right and hand it to the arab muslims who have no legal, moral or human rights to any of it
Click to expand...

What have the Palestinians asked for that they are not entitled to?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where have I EVER argued for the "might is right" approach?  I have (and am) arguing for the "negotiation is right" approach and for the "mutual recognition is right" approach and for the "hey, let's share is right" approach.
> 
> And no, you do not prefer UN Resolutions and principles of international law.  You prefer to parrot common tropes which are spread around like so much manure and turn away from discussing actual law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should anyone have to negotiate their rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes when not doing so would impinge on another's rights. If by demanding a unilateral conclusion one side loses it's rights then it is wrong, and that is what you demand all the time.  That Israel and the Jews give up everything that is theirs by right and hand it to the arab muslims who have no legal, moral or human rights to any of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have the Palestinians asked for that they are not entitled to?
Click to expand...


 "Israel will rise and will remain erect until Islam eliminates it as it had eliminated its predecessors."         

 The Imam and Martyr Hassan al-Banna(5)        May Allah Pity his Soul


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your own way, Shusha, the might is right approach.
> I prefer UN Resolutions and the principles of International law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where have I EVER argued for the "might is right" approach?  I have (and am) arguing for the "negotiation is right" approach and for the "mutual recognition is right" approach and for the "hey, let's share is right" approach.
> 
> And no, you do not prefer UN Resolutions and principles of international law.  You prefer to parrot common tropes which are spread around like so much manure and turn away from discussing actual law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should anyone have to negotiate their rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes when not doing so would impinge on another's rights. If by demanding a unilateral conclusion one side loses it's rights then it is wrong, and that is what you demand all the time.  That Israel and the Jews give up everything that is theirs by right and hand it to the arab muslims who have no legal, moral or human rights to any of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have the Palestinians asked for that they are not entitled to?
Click to expand...







Land granted to the Jews under international law of 1922, the removal of all Jews from their holy sites so they can destroy them. The right of return to arab muslims that have never even seen Israel, the genocide of every Jew. Want more of their illegal demands as they are well documented


----------



## Shusha

Phoenall said:


> You should realise by now that team palestine will invent international laws because they know the real ones work in Israel's favour. They will claim that all UN resolutions are international laws even though the UN says they are just recommendations, and point to them all the time. Like the right of return that was vetoed by the arab nations because they would be forced to give up all the lands they have stolen, and still they claim it as a fundemental right for the arab muslims



Yep.  Team Palestine changes the meaning of, exaggerates, stretches and re-words international law all the time.  Words like "Jewish National Home" get ignored.  Unoccupied land becomes suddenly occupied because the meaning is adjusted to suit the Palestinians (who G-d forbid shouldn't actually have any responsibility for themselves along with their self-determination).  It becomes permissible to suggest the cleansing of territory based on ethnicity, something unheard of in other places and appalling in its suggestion.  etc.  etc.  etc.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should realise by now that team palestine will invent international laws because they know the real ones work in Israel's favour. They will claim that all UN resolutions are international laws even though the UN says they are just recommendations, and point to them all the time. Like the right of return that was vetoed by the arab nations because they would be forced to give up all the lands they have stolen, and still they claim it as a fundemental right for the arab muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Team Palestine changes the meaning of, exaggerates, stretches and re-words international law all the time.  Words like "Jewish National Home" get ignored.  Unoccupied land becomes suddenly occupied because the meaning is adjusted to suit the Palestinians (who G-d forbid shouldn't actually have any responsibility for themselves along with their self-determination).  It becomes permissible to suggest the cleansing of territory based on ethnicity, something unheard of in other places and appalling in its suggestion.  etc.  etc.  etc.
Click to expand...

"unoccupied land"??? Arabs have been living in the Middle East from time immemorial.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should realise by now that team palestine will invent international laws because they know the real ones work in Israel's favour. They will claim that all UN resolutions are international laws even though the UN says they are just recommendations, and point to them all the time. Like the right of return that was vetoed by the arab nations because they would be forced to give up all the lands they have stolen, and still they claim it as a fundemental right for the arab muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Team Palestine changes the meaning of, exaggerates, stretches and re-words international law all the time.  Words like "Jewish National Home" get ignored.  Unoccupied land becomes suddenly occupied because the meaning is adjusted to suit the Palestinians (who G-d forbid shouldn't actually have any responsibility for themselves along with their self-determination).  It becomes permissible to suggest the cleansing of territory based on ethnicity, something unheard of in other places and appalling in its suggestion.  etc.  etc.  etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "unoccupied land"??? Arabs have been living in the Middle East from time immemorial.
Click to expand...






And again you re-write history and leave the Jews out because they muddy your waters.

The Jews have been there for 4,500 years and then some, the arab muslims for 22 years before being evicted in 1099. It is only the hate sites that manipulate, changes and stretches the truth that say otherwise. The arab muslims may have lived in the M.E. it does not mean that they lived in Israel. Until 635 C.E. Mecca and Medina were Jewish cities that the arab's lived close to because of the work prospects, then mo'mad ethnically cleansed them of the Jews and the whole area went rapidly downhill.

 You do realise that the M.E. spreads from Turkey in the north to the Arabian sea in the south, from Afghanisatn in the east to Egypt in the west


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Should anyone have to negotiate their rights?



No one is negotiating their rights.  They are negotiating the specific territory within which they are enacting their rights.

And, as one of the people who is denying the rights of the Jewish people, you have no business imposing this claim to some sort of moral high ground.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should realise by now that team palestine will invent international laws because they know the real ones work in Israel's favour. They will claim that all UN resolutions are international laws even though the UN says they are just recommendations, and point to them all the time. Like the right of return that was vetoed by the arab nations because they would be forced to give up all the lands they have stolen, and still they claim it as a fundemental right for the arab muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Team Palestine changes the meaning of, exaggerates, stretches and re-words international law all the time.  Words like "Jewish National Home" get ignored.  Unoccupied land becomes suddenly occupied because the meaning is adjusted to suit the Palestinians (who G-d forbid shouldn't actually have any responsibility for themselves along with their self-determination).  It becomes permissible to suggest the cleansing of territory based on ethnicity, something unheard of in other places and appalling in its suggestion.  etc.  etc.  etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "unoccupied land"??? Arabs have been living in the Middle East from time immemorial.
Click to expand...


You misunderstand me.  I was speaking of Gaza, from which Israel withdrew and thus it is no longer occupied.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> What have the Palestinians asked for that they are not entitled to?



What have the Jewish people asked for that they are not entitled to?  

The problem with overlapping rights or entitlements is that neither party can have the whole pie as that leaves the other party with an empty plate.  The only solution is to cut the pie.  Why is that so difficult to understand?


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should realise by now that team palestine will invent international laws because they know the real ones work in Israel's favour. They will claim that all UN resolutions are international laws even though the UN says they are just recommendations, and point to them all the time. Like the right of return that was vetoed by the arab nations because they would be forced to give up all the lands they have stolen, and still they claim it as a fundemental right for the arab muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Team Palestine changes the meaning of, exaggerates, stretches and re-words international law all the time.  Words like "Jewish National Home" get ignored.  Unoccupied land becomes suddenly occupied because the meaning is adjusted to suit the Palestinians (who G-d forbid shouldn't actually have any responsibility for themselves along with their self-determination).  It becomes permissible to suggest the cleansing of territory based on ethnicity, something unheard of in other places and appalling in its suggestion.  etc.  etc.  etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "unoccupied land"??? Arabs have been living in the Middle East from time immemorial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misunderstand me.  I was speaking of Gaza, from which Israel withdrew and thus it is no longer occupied.
Click to expand...

I explained in an earlier why Gaza is considered occupied.


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> I explained in an earlier why Gaza is considered occupied.



Yes.  You have.  *This was our point.  You (the Palestinians) have had to ALTER the definition of "occupation" in order to continue to make that claim against Israel.  *

In all other cases of "occupation" a foreign military has to be in actual, effective control of the territory and the government of the territory.  It has to impose its will upon the territory. 

In all other cases, once the military has withdrawn, the territory is no longer under "occupation".

In all other cases an air and naval blockade are just blockades. 

In all other cases an international border is just a border. 


Just when it comes to the Jews -- new rules are written so that they can continue to be demonized.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I explained in an earlier why Gaza is considered occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  You have.  *This was our point.  You (the Palestinians) have had to ALTER the definition of "occupation" in order to continue to make that claim against Israel.  *
> 
> In all other cases of "occupation" a foreign military has to be in actual, effective control of the territory and the government of the territory.  It has to impose its will upon the territory.
> 
> In all other cases, once the military has withdrawn, the territory is no longer under "occupation".
> 
> In all other cases an air and naval blockade are just blockades.
> 
> In all other cases an international border is just a border.
> 
> 
> Just when it comes to the Jews -- new rules are written so that they can continue to be demonized.
Click to expand...

Yes, the conduct of the Israelis has indeed broadened the definition of occupation. The use of an army of occupation which remains outside of a border but controls what and who enters and leaves, a navy which restricts the use of another state's territorial waters, an air force which controls the airspace of another people, and every so often massacres civilians by land, sea, and air, has come to be understood as effective occupation. What nasty bunch!


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I explained in an earlier why Gaza is considered occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  You have.  *This was our point.  You (the Palestinians) have had to ALTER the definition of "occupation" in order to continue to make that claim against Israel.  *
> 
> In all other cases of "occupation" a foreign military has to be in actual, effective control of the territory and the government of the territory.  It has to impose its will upon the territory.
> 
> In all other cases, once the military has withdrawn, the territory is no longer under "occupation".
> 
> In all other cases an air and naval blockade are just blockades.
> 
> In all other cases an international border is just a border.
> 
> 
> Just when it comes to the Jews -- new rules are written so that they can continue to be demonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the conduct of the Israelis has indeed broadened the definition of occupation. The use of an army of occupation which remains outside of a border but controls what and who enters and leaves, a navy which restricts the use of another state's territorial waters, an air force which controls the airspace of another people, and every so often massacres civilians by land, sea, and air, has come to be understood as effective occupation. What nasty bunch!
Click to expand...


It's unfortunate that you continue with your silly _massacres civilians_™ slogan when such flaming only serves to make you appear quite desperate.

What you won't acknowledge is that Israel is in the unique position of being the only non-islamist nation in an area occupied by adherents to a politico-religious ideology that has a1,400 year history of virulent hatred toward non-Islamists in general and Jews in particular. Israel has no choice but to naintain an ability to deliver a prompt and devastating response to Peaceful Inner Strugglers who are fully committed to fulfilling the writ of their politico-religious ideology (i.e. Killing Jews). Even with the measures Israel currently has in place, the Peaceful Inner Struggle of the islamic Death Cultists continues with attacks from the Islamist Entity.

The conduct of Islamics across the Middle East has certainly broadened the definition of Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Andylusion

Hollie said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I explained in an earlier why Gaza is considered occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  You have.  *This was our point.  You (the Palestinians) have had to ALTER the definition of "occupation" in order to continue to make that claim against Israel.  *
> 
> In all other cases of "occupation" a foreign military has to be in actual, effective control of the territory and the government of the territory.  It has to impose its will upon the territory.
> 
> In all other cases, once the military has withdrawn, the territory is no longer under "occupation".
> 
> In all other cases an air and naval blockade are just blockades.
> 
> In all other cases an international border is just a border.
> 
> 
> Just when it comes to the Jews -- new rules are written so that they can continue to be demonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the conduct of the Israelis has indeed broadened the definition of occupation. The use of an army of occupation which remains outside of a border but controls what and who enters and leaves, a navy which restricts the use of another state's territorial waters, an air force which controls the airspace of another people, and every so often massacres civilians by land, sea, and air, has come to be understood as effective occupation. What nasty bunch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate that you continue with your silly _massacres civilians_™ slogan when such flaming only serves to make you appear quite desperate.
> 
> What you won't acknowledge is that Israel is in the unique position of being the only non-islamist nation in an area occupied by adherents to a politico-religious ideology that has a1,400 year history of virulent hatred toward non-Islamists in general and Jews in particular. Israel has no choice but to naintain an ability to deliver a prompt and devastating response to Peaceful Inner Strugglers who are fully committed to fulfilling the writ of their politico-religious ideology (i.e. Killing Jews). Even with the measures Israel currently has in place, the Peaceful Inner Struggle of the islamic Death Cultists continues with attacks from the Islamist Entity.
> 
> The conduct of Islamics across the Middle East has certainly broadened the definition of Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...


The end of any and all concern for the people of Gaza, happened in 2000, when a mob of rabid dogs surround two unarmed Jews who accidentally got off on the wrong exit from the highway.

For this horrible crime of making a wrong turn.   Instead of simply being told to turn around, they were taken to a police station, where they were beaten to a bloody mess, tossed out a second or third story window, sit on fire, had their heads cut off, and then CHILDREN.... were given ropes tied around the bodies, and dragged through the streets.

For making a wrong turn.

And people like Eloy and idiots like him, think these people deserve sympathy?   You want these sub-human dogs, to have their own state?

No no, these are animals.  They deserve nothing but the death they get.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should realise by now that team palestine will invent international laws because they know the real ones work in Israel's favour. They will claim that all UN resolutions are international laws even though the UN says they are just recommendations, and point to them all the time. Like the right of return that was vetoed by the arab nations because they would be forced to give up all the lands they have stolen, and still they claim it as a fundemental right for the arab muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Team Palestine changes the meaning of, exaggerates, stretches and re-words international law all the time.  Words like "Jewish National Home" get ignored.  Unoccupied land becomes suddenly occupied because the meaning is adjusted to suit the Palestinians (who G-d forbid shouldn't actually have any responsibility for themselves along with their self-determination).  It becomes permissible to suggest the cleansing of territory based on ethnicity, something unheard of in other places and appalling in its suggestion.  etc.  etc.  etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "unoccupied land"??? Arabs have been living in the Middle East from time immemorial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misunderstand me.  I was speaking of Gaza, from which Israel withdrew and thus it is no longer occupied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained in an earlier why Gaza is considered occupied.
Click to expand...







 And I have proven why under international law it isnt, which carries the most weight your explanation or my international law ?


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I explained in an earlier why Gaza is considered occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  You have.  *This was our point.  You (the Palestinians) have had to ALTER the definition of "occupation" in order to continue to make that claim against Israel.  *
> 
> In all other cases of "occupation" a foreign military has to be in actual, effective control of the territory and the government of the territory.  It has to impose its will upon the territory.
> 
> In all other cases, once the military has withdrawn, the territory is no longer under "occupation".
> 
> In all other cases an air and naval blockade are just blockades.
> 
> In all other cases an international border is just a border.
> 
> 
> Just when it comes to the Jews -- new rules are written so that they can continue to be demonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the conduct of the Israelis has indeed broadened the definition of occupation. The use of an army of occupation which remains outside of a border but controls what and who enters and leaves, a navy which restricts the use of another state's territorial waters, an air force which controls the airspace of another people, and every so often massacres civilians by land, sea, and air, has come to be understood as effective occupation. What nasty bunch!
Click to expand...





 So when is the US going to tear down its border fences and passport controls, sink all its navy, destroy all its planes to comply with your new rules. Or do they only apply to Israel because you are a Jew hating Nazi POS.

 You do know that hamas also imposes the same things on its own people and places militia on their side of the borders so they can stop their people from leaving.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Free speech triumphs over pro-Israel bullies in US universities*

Students have won major victories for free speech on US campuses lately as attempts by Israel lobby groups to suppress Palestine solidarity activism continue to fall flat.

“Israel advocacy organizations driving the suppression cannot succeed in manufacturing facts, even if they try,” Liz Jackson, an attorney with the organization Palestine Legal, told The Electronic Intifada.

Last week, the president of the University of Michigan defended Palestine solidarity activism on campus after student organizers were attacked for holding a protest against Israeli policies on the same day as a Jewish holiday.

In response to accusations that the protest was an affront to Jewish students, the protest’s organizers, Students Allied for Freedom and Equality (SAFE), stated that the charges fall “under the much larger wave of speech suppression that seeks to derail any valid criticism of Israeli state policy of oppression against Palestinians as a false claim of anti-Semitism.”

University president Mark Schlissel told _The Michigan Daily_, a campus newspaper, that SAFE “did what we want advocacy groups to do, and to me, they were advocating a political point of view.”

Schlissel’s statement follows a similar defense of student activism in New York City.

There, Israel-aligned groups and elected officials lost a long-waged battle to censor Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) after a six-month independent investigation yielded results that did not support their claims.

Free speech triumphs over pro-Israel bullies in US universities


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Free speech triumphs over pro-Israel bullies in US universities*
> 
> Students have won major victories for free speech on US campuses lately as attempts by Israel lobby groups to suppress Palestine solidarity activism continue to fall flat.
> 
> “Israel advocacy organizations driving the suppression cannot succeed in manufacturing facts, even if they try,” Liz Jackson, an attorney with the organization Palestine Legal, told The Electronic Intifada.
> 
> Last week, the president of the University of Michigan defended Palestine solidarity activism on campus after student organizers were attacked for holding a protest against Israeli policies on the same day as a Jewish holiday.
> 
> In response to accusations that the protest was an affront to Jewish students, the protest’s organizers, Students Allied for Freedom and Equality (SAFE), stated that the charges fall “under the much larger wave of speech suppression that seeks to derail any valid criticism of Israeli state policy of oppression against Palestinians as a false claim of anti-Semitism.”
> 
> University president Mark Schlissel told _The Michigan Daily_, a campus newspaper, that SAFE “did what we want advocacy groups to do, and to me, they were advocating a political point of view.”
> 
> Schlissel’s statement follows a similar defense of student activism in New York City.
> 
> There, Israel-aligned groups and elected officials lost a long-waged battle to censor Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) after a six-month independent investigation yielded results that did not support their claims.
> 
> Free speech triumphs over pro-Israel bullies in US universities










 And all you have is an islamonazi outlet that does good work for pallywood


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>










 No aparthied, no right of return and they are occupied because they cant control themselves. That is all then BDS movement has islamonazi LIES, PROPAGANDA and talking points


----------



## Hollie

*On Many Campuses, Hate is Spelled SJP*

They advocate for Israel’s destruction, admire terrorists, and are making Jewish students feel unsafe on campuses across the country. They’re Students for Justice in Palestine—and they’re a huge problem.


----------



## Hossfly

Hollie said:


> *On Many Campuses, Hate is Spelled SJP*
> 
> They advocate for Israel’s destruction, admire terrorists, and are making Jewish students feel unsafe on campuses across the country. They’re Students for Justice in Palestine—and they’re a huge problem.



I guess Jewish students and their parents have to sit down and figure out which college these Jew haters aren't on.  If the students are not going to feel safe on a campus because of these Jew haters,  they have to turn these campuses down.   Can you  imagine the fuss the Muslim students would make if many of the other students  on the campus started having protests against what the Muslim world is doing to those of their religion, such as Buddhists,  Christians, and Hindus?


NY, California universities among ‘hotspots’ of anti-Israel, anti-Semitic activity?


----------



## Eloy

Hossfly said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On Many Campuses, Hate is Spelled SJP*
> 
> They advocate for Israel’s destruction, admire terrorists, and are making Jewish students feel unsafe on campuses across the country. They’re Students for Justice in Palestine—and they’re a huge problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jewish students and their parents have to sit down and figure out which college these Jew haters aren't on.  If the students are not going to feel safe on a campus because of these Jew haters,  they have to turn these campuses down.   Can you  imagine the fuss the Muslim students would make if many of the other students  on the campus started having protests against what the Muslim world is doing to those of their religion, such as Buddhists,  Christians, and Hindus?
> 
> 
> NY, California universities among ‘hotspots’ of anti-Israel, anti-Semitic activity?
Click to expand...

Jewish students are welcome at Brandeis University.


----------



## RoccoR

Eloy, Hossfly, Hollie, et al,

It is not unusual to see many student lacking experience and understanding of previous conflicts on many of our campuses.  During the Vietnam War, I saw many such immature students in confrontation, simply because they were afraid to step-up and be counted.



Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On Many Campuses, Hate is Spelled SJP*
> 
> They advocate for Israel’s destruction, admire terrorists, and are making Jewish students feel unsafe on campuses across the country. They’re Students for Justice in Palestine—and they’re a huge problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jewish students and their parents have to sit down and figure out which college these Jew haters aren't on.  If the students are not going to feel safe on a campus because of these Jew haters,  they have to turn these campuses down.   Can you  imagine the fuss the Muslim students would make if many of the other students  on the campus started having protests against what the Muslim world is doing to those of their religion, such as Buddhists,  Christians, and Hindus?
> 
> 
> NY, California universities among ‘hotspots’ of anti-Israel, anti-Semitic activity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish students are welcome at Brandeis University.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I'm a graduate of The Ohio State University.  While there, I had the opportunity to meet, many anti-establishment students.  But I also found that if the did not have the War to protest over, they would have found something.  It was hard from me to believe that these students were the off-spring of the Greatest Generation America is ever likely to see again.  Today, two generations out from those that stood up against tyranny and saved the European Continent, would promote something as vile as the Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and the Jihadists, Fedayeen, terrorist, insurgents, rebels, revolutionary, insurrectionist, and other asymmetric opponents that justify the massacre of an Olymic Team, the armed attack on school buses, and tour shuttles, and praise and support those that honor and memorialize the suicide bombers and rocketeers that intentially target civilian beaches and resorts.  The SJP provides propaganda support for the very same poeple that bombed airlines, kidnapped and murders teenages, and rolled the American Leon Klinhoffer off the deck of a ship in his wheelchair.  

Yes, todays SJP has much to be proud of and thankfull for the associations they have made with the single largest culture of cowards in the world.  BUT, they need not worry, the last generation with still protect them and insure they have the right to help spread and incite hatred; the very same type of hatred that their fathers and grandfathers stood up against in the last Great War. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On Many Campuses, Hate is Spelled SJP*
> 
> They advocate for Israel’s destruction, admire terrorists, and are making Jewish students feel unsafe on campuses across the country. They’re Students for Justice in Palestine—and they’re a huge problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jewish students and their parents have to sit down and figure out which college these Jew haters aren't on.  If the students are not going to feel safe on a campus because of these Jew haters,  they have to turn these campuses down.   Can you  imagine the fuss the Muslim students would make if many of the other students  on the campus started having protests against what the Muslim world is doing to those of their religion, such as Buddhists,  Christians, and Hindus?
> 
> 
> NY, California universities among ‘hotspots’ of anti-Israel, anti-Semitic activity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish students are welcome at Brandeis University.
Click to expand...

Why should Jewish students not be welcomed at Brandeis?


*Founded* in 1948 as a non-sectarian, coeducational institution sponsored by the Jewish community,*Brandeis* was established on the site of the former Middlesex *University*. The *university* is named after Louis *Brandeis*, the first Jewish Justice of the U.S Supreme Court.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

RoccoR said:


> Eloy, Hossfly, Hollie, et al,
> 
> It is not unusual to see many student lacking experience and understanding of previous conflicts on many of our campuses.  During the Vietnam War, I saw many such immature students in confrontation, simply because they were afraid to step-up and be counted.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On Many Campuses, Hate is Spelled SJP*
> 
> They advocate for Israel’s destruction, admire terrorists, and are making Jewish students feel unsafe on campuses across the country. They’re Students for Justice in Palestine—and they’re a huge problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jewish students and their parents have to sit down and figure out which college these Jew haters aren't on.  If the students are not going to feel safe on a campus because of these Jew haters,  they have to turn these campuses down.   Can you  imagine the fuss the Muslim students would make if many of the other students  on the campus started having protests against what the Muslim world is doing to those of their religion, such as Buddhists,  Christians, and Hindus?
> 
> 
> NY, California universities among ‘hotspots’ of anti-Israel, anti-Semitic activity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish students are welcome at Brandeis University.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm a graduate of The Ohio State University.  While there, I had the opportunity to meet, many anti-establishment students.  But I also found that if the did not have the War to protest over, they would have found something.  It was hard from me to believe that these students were the off-spring of the Greatest Generation America is ever likely to see again.  Today, two generations out from those that stood up against tyranny and saved the European Continent, would promote something as vile as the Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and the Jihadists, Fedayeen, terrorist, insurgents, rebels, revolutionary, insurrectionist, and other asymmetric opponents that justify the massacre of an Olymic Team, the armed attack on school buses, and tour shuttles, and praise and support those that honor and memorialize the suicide bombers and rocketeers that intentially target civilian beaches and resorts.  The SJP provides propaganda support for the very same poeple that bombed airlines, kidnapped and murders teenages, and rolled the American Leon Klinhoffer off the deck of a ship in his wheelchair.
> 
> Yes, todays SJP has much to be proud of and thankfull for the associations they have made with the single largest culture of cowards in the world.  BUT, they need not worry, the last generation with still protect them and insure they have the right to help spread and incite hatred; the very same type of hatred that their fathers and grandfathers stood up against in the last Great War.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



 I knew people in the S.D.S. who were wonderful individuals and committed to the cause of getting us out of the Vietnamese entanglement. Their regard was for the American lives wasted and they were VERY careful to not cross the line into support for the Viet Kong. Gradually, however, a less mature element arose that gradually displaced them, and this element was more radical.  Like Jane Fonda, they DID cross the line into such support and did so regularly.

   If boards such as this one are any indication, there is now very little of the sort of mature world view exhibited by the former as almost all leftists are now an example of the latter.  It's a shame, really, because the left in the 60s was filled with optimism and stood for something positive. Today, it stands for nothing at all other than opposing the culture in which we live and finding common cause with some of the worst filth the human gene pool can vomit forth.


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


> *Free speech triumphs over pro-Israel bullies in US universities*
> 
> Students have won major victories for free speech on US campuses lately as attempts by Israel lobby groups to suppress Palestine solidarity activism continue to fall flat.
> 
> “Israel advocacy organizations driving the suppression cannot succeed in manufacturing facts, even if they try,” Liz Jackson, an attorney with the organization Palestine Legal, told The Electronic Intifada.
> 
> Last week, the president of the University of Michigan defended Palestine solidarity activism on campus after student organizers were attacked for holding a protest against Israeli policies on the same day as a Jewish holiday.
> 
> In response to accusations that the protest was an affront to Jewish students, the protest’s organizers, Students Allied for Freedom and Equality (SAFE), stated that the charges fall “under the much larger wave of speech suppression that seeks to derail any valid criticism of Israeli state policy of oppression against Palestinians as a false claim of anti-Semitism.”
> 
> University president Mark Schlissel told _The Michigan Daily_, a campus newspaper, that SAFE “did what we want advocacy groups to do, and to me, they were advocating a political point of view.”
> 
> Schlissel’s statement follows a similar defense of student activism in New York City.
> 
> There, Israel-aligned groups and elected officials lost a long-waged battle to censor Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) after a six-month independent investigation yielded results that did not support their claims.
> 
> Free speech triumphs over pro-Israel bullies in US universities



So terrorists and dogs are triumphing over Israel that is being routinely threatened with being wiped off the planet.

Right.   You won't win dude.  You can't win.  G-d will stop you and your terrorist scummy friends.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On Many Campuses, Hate is Spelled SJP*
> 
> They advocate for Israel’s destruction, admire terrorists, and are making Jewish students feel unsafe on campuses across the country. They’re Students for Justice in Palestine—and they’re a huge problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jewish students and their parents have to sit down and figure out which college these Jew haters aren't on.  If the students are not going to feel safe on a campus because of these Jew haters,  they have to turn these campuses down.   Can you  imagine the fuss the Muslim students would make if many of the other students  on the campus started having protests against what the Muslim world is doing to those of their religion, such as Buddhists,  Christians, and Hindus?
> 
> 
> NY, California universities among ‘hotspots’ of anti-Israel, anti-Semitic activity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish students are welcome at Brandeis University.
Click to expand...








 Imagine the uproar from some top universities when funding is taken away from them because of their anti zionist stance. I can bet the students involved would soon be "sacked" along with the faculty members who would have to admit that it is only fair after they did the same thing to the Jews. The US government has already done this over other aspects of BDS and the left wing radicals initially saw it as a breach of the constitution, until it was pointed out that they were doing the same thing. Time to ratchet it up a bit and get the looney left on the run


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On Many Campuses, Hate is Spelled SJP*
> 
> They advocate for Israel’s destruction, admire terrorists, and are making Jewish students feel unsafe on campuses across the country. They’re Students for Justice in Palestine—and they’re a huge problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jewish students and their parents have to sit down and figure out which college these Jew haters aren't on.  If the students are not going to feel safe on a campus because of these Jew haters,  they have to turn these campuses down.   Can you  imagine the fuss the Muslim students would make if many of the other students  on the campus started having protests against what the Muslim world is doing to those of their religion, such as Buddhists,  Christians, and Hindus?
> 
> 
> NY, California universities among ‘hotspots’ of anti-Israel, anti-Semitic activity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish students are welcome at Brandeis University.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the uproar from some top universities when funding is taken away from them because of their anti zionist stance. I can bet the students involved would soon be "sacked" along with the faculty members who would have to admit that it is only fair after they did the same thing to the Jews. The US government has already done this over other aspects of BDS and the left wing radicals initially saw it as a breach of the constitution, until it was pointed out that they were doing the same thing. Time to ratchet it up a bit and get the looney left on the run
Click to expand...

Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore  et al,

This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.



P F Tinmore said:


> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.


*(COMMENT)*

The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On Many Campuses, Hate is Spelled SJP*
> 
> They advocate for Israel’s destruction, admire terrorists, and are making Jewish students feel unsafe on campuses across the country. They’re Students for Justice in Palestine—and they’re a huge problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Jewish students and their parents have to sit down and figure out which college these Jew haters aren't on.  If the students are not going to feel safe on a campus because of these Jew haters,  they have to turn these campuses down.   Can you  imagine the fuss the Muslim students would make if many of the other students  on the campus started having protests against what the Muslim world is doing to those of their religion, such as Buddhists,  Christians, and Hindus?
> 
> 
> NY, California universities among ‘hotspots’ of anti-Israel, anti-Semitic activity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish students are welcome at Brandeis University.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the uproar from some top universities when funding is taken away from them because of their anti zionist stance. I can bet the students involved would soon be "sacked" along with the faculty members who would have to admit that it is only fair after they did the same thing to the Jews. The US government has already done this over other aspects of BDS and the left wing radicals initially saw it as a breach of the constitution, until it was pointed out that they were doing the same thing. Time to ratchet it up a bit and get the looney left on the run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
Click to expand...








 LINK to a US government site that says it is illegal. And then another to show that Israel is in breach of US laws.   ( a clue is in the fact that Israel is not ruled by the US and is a seperate nationa, and you have it wrong as it is the arab muslims that dont give a rats ass about any laws)


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
Click to expand...







 Name them and provide the evidence that they are crimes, when you fail accept that your cover has been blown and you are just a tout for islamonazi propaganda


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
Click to expand...

Yesterday Defense Minister Lieberman said the next Hamas attack will result in an invasion of Gaza and the complete annihilation of Hamas. He said that to Gazans in a speech in Gaza. How do you like them apples?


----------



## fanger

He would not last a minute actually in Gaza. so I doubt your claim he made his speech in Gaza
He announced the Premeditated Murder of civilians ?


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> He would not last a minute actually in Gaza. so I doubt your claim he made his speech in Gaza
> He announced the Premeditated Murder of civilians ?


A Googler would dispel your disbelief. Abu Mazen caught hell for having him there.


----------



## Shusha

The world has gone mad.  A defensive war to prevent acts of terror upon the civilian innocents of a sovereign State becomes "premeditated murder" while stabbing innocents in the streets, running them over in cars and firing rockets on them becomes "legitimate resistance".  Insane.


----------



## fanger

Hossfly said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He would not last a minute actually in Gaza. so I doubt your claim he made his speech in Gaza
> He announced the Premeditated Murder of civilians ?
> 
> 
> 
> A Googler would dispel your disbelief. Abu Mazen caught hell for having him there.
Click to expand...

Should be easy for you to find a link then?


----------



## fanger

Shusha said:


> The world has gone mad.  A defensive war to prevent acts of terror upon the civilian innocents of a sovereign State becomes "premeditated murder" while stabbing innocents in the streets, running them over in cars and firing rockets on them becomes "legitimate resistance".  Insane.


Occupying Palestine has a price, All israeli's should know this


----------



## Eloy

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday Defense Minister Lieberman said the next Hamas attack will result in an invasion of Gaza and the complete annihilation of Hamas. He said that to Gazans in a speech in Gaza. How do you like them apples?
Click to expand...

The Palestinians are not afraid of the Israelis.


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He would not last a minute actually in Gaza. so I doubt your claim he made his speech in Gaza
> He announced the Premeditated Murder of civilians ?
> 
> 
> 
> A Googler would dispel your disbelief. Abu Mazen caught hell for having him there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be easy for you to find a link then?
Click to expand...

I know what went down so I won't check. You go ahead and believe what you want.


----------



## Hossfly

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday Defense Minister Lieberman said the next Hamas attack will result in an invasion of Gaza and the complete annihilation of Hamas. He said that to Gazans in a speech in Gaza. How do you like them apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are not afraid of the Israelis.
Click to expand...



​


----------



## fanger

Hossfly,You copped out, wanker


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He would not last a minute actually in Gaza. so I doubt your claim he made his speech in Gaza
> He announced the Premeditated Murder of civilians ?
> 
> 
> 
> A Googler would dispel your disbelief. Abu Mazen caught hell for having him there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be easy for you to find a link then?
Click to expand...

Changed my mind when your girlfriend P F Tinmore  gave you a funny on your post. I have to backtrack and say I made a mistake about the location. It was the West Bank instead. And I will relent and post the remarks from the WAPO.

*Israel defense chief gives interview to Palestinian daily
*
By Associated Press October 24
RAMALLAH, West Bank — Israel’s defense chief threatened Gaza’s militant Hamas rulers and dismissed the Palestinian president as an incapable leader in a rare interview published Monday in the main Palestinian newspaper.
The positions of ultranationalist minister, Avigdor Lieberman, are well known but it’s unusual for Palestinian media to interview him. The interview in the Al Quds daily comes at a time of heightened tensions between the two sides.
Lieberman said Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas was not capable of signing a peace deal with Israel. “This agreement needs someone else, someone capable of taking a tough decision,” he said.
Lieberman, a West Bank settler, has stoked controversy in the past with incendiary remarks about the Palestinians and the Arab minority in Israel. Lieberman, who became defense minister earlier this year, is one of Israel’s most polarizing politicians.

Israel defense chief gives interview to Palestinian daily - The Washington Post


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> He would not last a minute actually in Gaza. so I doubt your claim he made his speech in Gaza
> He announced the Premeditated Murder of civilians ?








WRONG he announced the killing of hamas terrorists, and it seems that 75% of gaza's population fall into that category


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world has gone mad.  A defensive war to prevent acts of terror upon the civilian innocents of a sovereign State becomes "premeditated murder" while stabbing innocents in the streets, running them over in cars and firing rockets on them becomes "legitimate resistance".  Insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupying Palestine has a price, All israeli's should know this
Click to expand...







 So should all arab muslims, and it seems that they are paying the biggest price


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
Click to expand...


LOL!    Chickenfeed!

See this right here is exactly why I don't care what happens to the Gaza and westbank people.

This is how they think.   Right here.     Bombing, hijacking, rocket attackes, suicide bombs, murder, kidnap....     In his words.... "chickenfeed".

See?    Ironically he just proved exactly what the other guy was saying correct.

They don't have a problem doing any of those things.   Yet they want to claim a moral high ground?

*Mod Edit -- A bit over line calling for extermination. *


----------



## fanger

Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age


----------



## fanger

Hossfly said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He would not last a minute actually in Gaza. so I doubt your claim he made his speech in Gaza
> He announced the Premeditated Murder of civilians ?
> 
> 
> 
> A Googler would dispel your disbelief. Abu Mazen caught hell for having him there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be easy for you to find a link then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what went down so I won't check. You go ahead and believe what you want.
Click to expand...




Hossfly said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He would not last a minute actually in Gaza. so I doubt your claim he made his speech in Gaza
> He announced the Premeditated Murder of civilians ?
> 
> 
> 
> A Googler would dispel your disbelief. Abu Mazen caught hell for having him there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be easy for you to find a link then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Changed my mind when your girlfriend P F Tinmore  gave you a funny on your post. I have to backtrack and say I made a mistake about the location. It was the West Bank instead.
Click to expand...


You were wrong...again


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age








Showing that they are seen as dispensable by their parents as they can soon produce another one for the next generation of human shields. Who breeds like vermin when they are living in abject poverty and with no roof over their heads ?


----------



## fanger

Who would agree with phoenal's call to kill all the over 16's and half of the under 16's?


----------



## Indeependent

fanger said:


> Who would agree with phoenal's call to kill all the over 16's and half of the under 16's?


God.  Try reading the Bible once in a while.


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He would not last a minute actually in Gaza. so I doubt your claim he made his speech in Gaza
> He announced the Premeditated Murder of civilians ?
> 
> 
> 
> A Googler would dispel your disbelief. Abu Mazen caught hell for having him there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be easy for you to find a link then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what went down so I won't check. You go ahead and believe what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He would not last a minute actually in Gaza. so I doubt your claim he made his speech in Gaza
> He announced the Premeditated Murder of civilians ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Googler would dispel your disbelief. Abu Mazen caught hell for having him there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be easy for you to find a link then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Changed my mind when your girlfriend P F Tinmore  gave you a funny on your post. I have to backtrack and say I made a mistake about the location. It was the West Bank instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were wrong...again
Click to expand...

What about? Ramallah?


----------



## Shusha

fanger said:


> Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age



All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.  

As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Andylusion said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!    Chickenfeed!
> 
> See this right here is exactly why I don't care what happens to the Gaza and westbank people.
> 
> This is how they think.   Right here.     Bombing, hijacking, rocket attackes, suicide bombs, murder, kidnap....     In his words.... "chickenfeed".
> 
> See?    Ironically he just proved exactly what the other guy was saying correct.
> 
> They don't have a problem doing any of those things.   Yet they want to claim a moral high ground?
> 
> *Mod Edit -- A bit over line calling for extermination. *
Click to expand...


----------



## Shusha

Oh come ON.

The above is like saying that its perfectly fine to rape a woman -- its not like she is actually hurt by being raped.  I mean, the vagina is meant to be able to take a pounding, right?  But she is not allowed to fight back, because, you know, she might actually hurt someone.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!    Chickenfeed!
> 
> See this right here is exactly why I don't care what happens to the Gaza and westbank people.
> 
> This is how they think.   Right here.     Bombing, hijacking, rocket attackes, suicide bombs, murder, kidnap....     In his words.... "chickenfeed".
> 
> See?    Ironically he just proved exactly what the other guy was saying correct.
> 
> They don't have a problem doing any of those things.   Yet they want to claim a moral high ground?
> 
> *Mod Edit -- A bit over line calling for extermination. *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That cartoon apparently gets passed around among the Islamic terrorist huggers. Although, have you considered the underlying message? There's a certain humor in Islamic terrorists getting their comeuppance as a retaliation for acts of islamic terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!    Chickenfeed!
> 
> See this right here is exactly why I don't care what happens to the Gaza and westbank people.
> 
> This is how they think.   Right here.     Bombing, hijacking, rocket attackes, suicide bombs, murder, kidnap....     In his words.... "chickenfeed".
> 
> See?    Ironically he just proved exactly what the other guy was saying correct.
> 
> They don't have a problem doing any of those things.   Yet they want to claim a moral high ground?
> 
> *Mod Edit -- A bit over line calling for extermination. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cartoon apparently gets passed around among the Islamic terrorist huggers. Although, have you considered the underlying message? There's a certain humor in Islamic terrorists getting their comeuppance as a retaliation for acts of islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...

Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda bullshit?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!    Chickenfeed!
> 
> See this right here is exactly why I don't care what happens to the Gaza and westbank people.
> 
> This is how they think.   Right here.     Bombing, hijacking, rocket attackes, suicide bombs, murder, kidnap....     In his words.... "chickenfeed".
> 
> See?    Ironically he just proved exactly what the other guy was saying correct.
> 
> They don't have a problem doing any of those things.   Yet they want to claim a moral high ground?
> 
> *Mod Edit -- A bit over line calling for extermination. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cartoon apparently gets passed around among the Islamic terrorist huggers. Although, have you considered the underlying message? There's a certain humor in Islamic terrorists getting their comeuppance as a retaliation for acts of islamic terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda bullshit?
Click to expand...


You poor, dear. That's just a silly slogan you hurl when you're befuddled.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!    Chickenfeed!
> 
> See this right here is exactly why I don't care what happens to the Gaza and westbank people.
> 
> This is how they think.   Right here.     Bombing, hijacking, rocket attackes, suicide bombs, murder, kidnap....     In his words.... "chickenfeed".
> 
> See?    Ironically he just proved exactly what the other guy was saying correct.
> 
> They don't have a problem doing any of those things.   Yet they want to claim a moral high ground?
> 
> *Mod Edit -- A bit over line calling for extermination. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cartoon apparently gets passed around among the Islamic terrorist huggers. Although, have you considered the underlying message? There's a certain humor in Islamic terrorists getting their comeuppance as a retaliation for acts of islamic terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. That's just a silly slogan you hurl when you're befuddled.
Click to expand...

People defending their country are terrorists?

What a load of colonialist crap.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!    Chickenfeed!
> 
> See this right here is exactly why I don't care what happens to the Gaza and westbank people.
> 
> This is how they think.   Right here.     Bombing, hijacking, rocket attackes, suicide bombs, murder, kidnap....     In his words.... "chickenfeed".
> 
> See?    Ironically he just proved exactly what the other guy was saying correct.
> 
> They don't have a problem doing any of those things.   Yet they want to claim a moral high ground?
> 
> *Mod Edit -- A bit over line calling for extermination. *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You have shown these to us before, Tinmore's assistant.  How about these two sites that the chapter of your MSA would never show?

arabs stabbing israel - Google Search

israelis helping arabs - Google Search


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> People defending their country are terrorists?



People who target innocents (non-combatants) are terrorists.  It doesn't matter WHY you target innocents.  Targeting innocents is not okay if you think you are "right".  Or think you hold some sort of moral high ground.  Targeting innocents is always immoral.  And illegal.  Why the (&*%) are we even ARGUING this?!


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Who would agree with phoenal's call to kill all the over 16's and half of the under 16's?










 Is that like your call to kill all the Jewish children in the world before then killing their parents

Find were I said that or retract and admit you are LYING


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal, but the criminal state of Israel never gave a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!    Chickenfeed!
> 
> See this right here is exactly why I don't care what happens to the Gaza and westbank people.
> 
> This is how they think.   Right here.     Bombing, hijacking, rocket attackes, suicide bombs, murder, kidnap....     In his words.... "chickenfeed".
> 
> See?    Ironically he just proved exactly what the other guy was saying correct.
> 
> They don't have a problem doing any of those things.   Yet they want to claim a moral high ground?
> 
> *Mod Edit -- A bit over line calling for extermination. *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...








 Just your usual islamonazi pallywood propaganda because you have no truth to back up your POV


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore  et al,
> 
> This is one of the most confused things I've ever heard.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians have been operating outside International Law for so long, they are beginning to believe that the bombing, hijackings, rocket launchings, infiltrations and ambushes, kidnaps and murders are lawful endeavors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Chickenfeed compared to Israel's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!    Chickenfeed!
> 
> See this right here is exactly why I don't care what happens to the Gaza and westbank people.
> 
> This is how they think.   Right here.     Bombing, hijacking, rocket attackes, suicide bombs, murder, kidnap....     In his words.... "chickenfeed".
> 
> See?    Ironically he just proved exactly what the other guy was saying correct.
> 
> They don't have a problem doing any of those things.   Yet they want to claim a moral high ground?
> 
> *Mod Edit -- A bit over line calling for extermination. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cartoon apparently gets passed around among the Islamic terrorist huggers. Although, have you considered the underlying message? There's a certain humor in Islamic terrorists getting their comeuppance as a retaliation for acts of islamic terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda bullshit?
Click to expand...








 Are you still pimping the palestinians terrorist and apartheid bullshit.    Engage in war and you WILL be hurt if you are the under dog


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!    Chickenfeed!
> 
> See this right here is exactly why I don't care what happens to the Gaza and westbank people.
> 
> This is how they think.   Right here.     Bombing, hijacking, rocket attackes, suicide bombs, murder, kidnap....     In his words.... "chickenfeed".
> 
> See?    Ironically he just proved exactly what the other guy was saying correct.
> 
> They don't have a problem doing any of those things.   Yet they want to claim a moral high ground?
> 
> *Mod Edit -- A bit over line calling for extermination. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cartoon apparently gets passed around among the Islamic terrorist huggers. Although, have you considered the underlying message? There's a certain humor in Islamic terrorists getting their comeuppance as a retaliation for acts of islamic terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. That's just a silly slogan you hurl when you're befuddled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People defending their country are terrorists?
> 
> What a load of colonialist crap.
Click to expand...








 More arab muslim palestinian propaganda crap

 When did it become their country, as under International law it was granted to the Jews as their NATIONal home. The arab muslim palestinians got 78% of palestine called trans Jordan for theirs


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Portland State University student senate passes pro-BDS resolution*

(JTA) — Portland State University’s student senate passed a resolution urging divestment from companies that “profit from human rights violations” by Israel against Palestinians.

The resolution passed Monday with 22 votes in favor, two against and one abstention, according to the meeting notes, the conservative news and opinion site The College Fix reported. The measure draws links between black and indigenous civil rights activism and pro-Palestinian efforts.

The resolution, authored by student senator Phoenix Singer and Students United for Palestinian Equal Rights, calls on the university to divest from companies harming Palestinians by working with the Israeli military. It also alleges that Israel has been occupying Palestinian land since its establishment in 1948.

The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”

Portland State University student senate passes pro-BDS resolution


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> People defending their country are terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who target innocents (non-combatants) are terrorists.  It doesn't matter WHY you target innocents.  Targeting innocents is not okay if you think you are "right".  Or think you hold some sort of moral high ground.  Targeting innocents is always immoral.  And illegal.  Why the (&*%) are we even ARGUING this?!
Click to expand...

People who target innocents (non-combatants) are terrorists.  It doesn't matter WHY you target innocents.​
OK, we agree on that.

Israel kills civilians by the thousands while the Palestinians kill a few. On the terrorist scale, Israel is a major player. The Palestinians are mere pikers.

Yet it is Israel that plays the terrorist card by the case.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> People defending their country are terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who target innocents (non-combatants) are terrorists.  It doesn't matter WHY you target innocents.  Targeting innocents is not okay if you think you are "right".  Or think you hold some sort of moral high ground.  Targeting innocents is always immoral.  And illegal.  Why the (&*%) are we even ARGUING this?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who target innocents (non-combatants) are terrorists.  It doesn't matter WHY you target innocents.​
> OK, we agree on that.
> 
> Israel kills civilians by the thousands while the Palestinians kill a few. On the terrorist scale, Israel is a major player. The Palestinians are mere pikers.
> 
> Yet it is Israel that plays the terrorist card by the case.
Click to expand...


Yet another of your failed attempts to justify Islamic terrorism. Your Islamic terrorist heroes wage war from civilian areas intentionally using civilians as human shields and intentionally making civilian infrastructure targets of war.

It's just a shame that you regurgitate such pointless argumentation.

Islamic terrorism carries consequences. One of those consequences is goofy wannabes cowards ache for the death of Pal'istanian civilians so they can promote their Death Cult heroes from behind a keyboard.

Dead Pal'istanians are worth their weight in Jooooo hatreds for people like you.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Portland State University student senate passes pro-BDS resolution*
> 
> (JTA) — Portland State University’s student senate passed a resolution urging divestment from companies that “profit from human rights violations” by Israel against Palestinians.
> 
> The resolution passed Monday with 22 votes in favor, two against and one abstention, according to the meeting notes, the conservative news and opinion site The College Fix reported. The measure draws links between black and indigenous civil rights activism and pro-Palestinian efforts.
> 
> The resolution, authored by student senator Phoenix Singer and Students United for Palestinian Equal Rights, calls on the university to divest from companies harming Palestinians by working with the Israeli military. It also alleges that Israel has been occupying Palestinian land since its establishment in 1948.
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> Portland State University student senate passes pro-BDS resolution




BDS Fails, August 2016


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?

Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?



P F Tinmore said:


> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”


*(COMMENT)*

It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."  

The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim. 


The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.  

The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.

The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.  

The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.

The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Portland State University student senate passes pro-BDS resolution*
> 
> (JTA) — Portland State University’s student senate passed a resolution urging divestment from companies that “profit from human rights violations” by Israel against Palestinians.
> 
> The resolution passed Monday with 22 votes in favor, two against and one abstention, according to the meeting notes, the conservative news and opinion site The College Fix reported. The measure draws links between black and indigenous civil rights activism and pro-Palestinian efforts.
> 
> The resolution, authored by student senator Phoenix Singer and Students United for Palestinian Equal Rights, calls on the university to divest from companies harming Palestinians by working with the Israeli military. It also alleges that Israel has been occupying Palestinian land since its establishment in 1948.
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> Portland State University student senate passes pro-BDS resolution









 I wonder how they will fair when the lose their money from Jewish sources and become a 4th rate school that teaches 6th rate students nothing


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> People defending their country are terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who target innocents (non-combatants) are terrorists.  It doesn't matter WHY you target innocents.  Targeting innocents is not okay if you think you are "right".  Or think you hold some sort of moral high ground.  Targeting innocents is always immoral.  And illegal.  Why the (&*%) are we even ARGUING this?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who target innocents (non-combatants) are terrorists.  It doesn't matter WHY you target innocents.​
> OK, we agree on that.
> 
> Israel kills civilians by the thousands while the Palestinians kill a few. On the terrorist scale, Israel is a major player. The Palestinians are mere pikers.
> 
> Yet it is Israel that plays the terrorist card by the case.
Click to expand...







 No we dont agree on that, what we agree on is the deliberate targetting of children as propaganda fodder in an attempt at overthrowing a legal government by fear. 
 The arab muslims admit to doing this and even use their own as human shields and propaganda in breach of many international laws and the UN charter. Israel fires at known weapons sites and building put to military use in compliance with International laws and UN charter.

Making the arab muslims the terrorists under any definition you care to use, and Israel the defenders against terrorism, acts of war, war crimes and violence under any definition you care to use


YOU LOSE AGAIN BECAUSE YOU BELIEVE THE CRAP YOU READ ON THE HATE SITES


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> *Portland State University student senate passes pro-BDS resolution*
> 
> (JTA) — Portland State University’s student senate passed a resolution urging divestment from companies that “profit from human rights violations” by Israel against Palestinians.
> 
> The resolution passed Monday with 22 votes in favor, two against and one abstention, according to the meeting notes, the conservative news and opinion site The College Fix reported. The measure draws links between black and indigenous civil rights activism and pro-Palestinian efforts.
> 
> The resolution, authored by student senator Phoenix Singer and Students United for Palestinian Equal Rights, calls on the university to divest from companies harming Palestinians by working with the Israeli military. It also alleges that Israel has been occupying Palestinian land since its establishment in 1948.
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> Portland State University student senate passes pro-BDS resolution


California legislators carry more weight than a bunch of Oregon schoolkids, Tinmore.


*California lawmakers approve bill to deny state contracts to companies that boycott Israel*

California lawmakers approve bill to deny state contracts to companies that boycott Israel


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> People who target innocents (non-combatants) are terrorists.  It doesn't matter WHY you target innocents.​
> OK, we agree on that.
> 
> Israel kills civilians by the thousands while the Palestinians kill a few. On the terrorist scale, Israel is a major player. The Palestinians are mere pikers.



Language matters.  Israel does not target innocents.  Israel has never targeted innocents.  Gazans and Palestinians target innocents.

If Gazans and Palestinians stopped targeting innocents -- no one else would die.  The conflict would be over.


----------



## montelatici

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


When the British made it clear that the Christians and Muslims would never be granted a sovereign state, the Palestinians rightfully refused to facilitate colonization of their homeland by Europeans aided by the British military.

The British did not hide the fact that there would be no self-Government for the Christians and Muslims a certain condition was met as early as the early 1920s:

"self-government will be granted as soon as the Jewish people in Palestine are sufficiently able through numbers and powers to benefit to the full by self-government, and not before.”

And also in 

UN A/AC.14/8
2 October 1947

Where the British are effectively writing up their final report on the Mandate they make it clear what their position had been  in 1936.  Why should the non-Jews have cooperated when it was clear that the non-Jews would never be granted self-government?


"“To put it in one sentence, we cannot-in Palestine as it now is-both concede the Arab claim to self-government and secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.”"

https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/16B8C7CC809B7E5B8525694B0071F3BD


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the British made it clear that the Christians and Muslims would never be granted a sovereign state, the Palestinians rightfully refused to facilitate colonization of their homeland by Europeans aided by the British military.
> 
> The British did not hide the fact that there would be no self-Government for the Christians and Muslims a certain condition was met as early as the early 1920s:
> 
> "self-government will be granted as soon as the Jewish people in Palestine are sufficiently able through numbers and powers to benefit to the full by self-government, and not before.”
> 
> And also in
> 
> UN A/AC.14/8
> 2 October 1947
> 
> Where the British are effectively writing up their final report on the Mandate they make it clear what their position had been  in 1936.  Why should the non-Jews have cooperated when it was clear that the non-Jews would never be granted self-government?
> 
> 
> "“To put it in one sentence, we cannot-in Palestine as it now is-both concede the Arab claim to self-government and secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.”"
> 
> https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/16B8C7CC809B7E5B8525694B0071F3BD
Click to expand...


The above truly speaks to the incompetence and ineptitude of the Arabs-Moslems who could manage nothing in terms of establishing self-governance and self-determination.

Failure on their part, now approaching 70 years of failure and ineptitude.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Pffft. Your usual slime the Palestinians hit piece.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ahmad Saadaldin: Overcoming obstacles: SJP successes.  *


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the British made it clear that the Christians and Muslims would never be granted a sovereign state, the Palestinians rightfully refused to facilitate colonization of their homeland by Europeans aided by the British military.
> 
> The British did not hide the fact that there would be no self-Government for the Christians and Muslims a certain condition was met as early as the early 1920s:
> 
> "self-government will be granted as soon as the Jewish people in Palestine are sufficiently able through numbers and powers to benefit to the full by self-government, and not before.”
> 
> And also in
> 
> UN A/AC.14/8
> 2 October 1947
> 
> Where the British are effectively writing up their final report on the Mandate they make it clear what their position had been  in 1936.  Why should the non-Jews have cooperated when it was clear that the non-Jews would never be granted self-government?
> 
> 
> "“To put it in one sentence, we cannot-in Palestine as it now is-both concede the Arab claim to self-government and secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.”"
> 
> https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/16B8C7CC809B7E5B8525694B0071F3BD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above truly speaks to the incompetence and ineptitude of the Arabs-Moslems who could manage nothing in terms of establishing self-governance and self-determination.
> 
> Failure on their part, now approaching 70 years of failure and ineptitude.
Click to expand...


No, it demonstrates that world's most powerful colonial imperialist power prevented the Christians and Muslims from achieving self-governance.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the British made it clear that the Christians and Muslims would never be granted a sovereign state, the Palestinians rightfully refused to facilitate colonization of their homeland by Europeans aided by the British military.
> 
> The British did not hide the fact that there would be no self-Government for the Christians and Muslims a certain condition was met as early as the early 1920s:
> 
> "self-government will be granted as soon as the Jewish people in Palestine are sufficiently able through numbers and powers to benefit to the full by self-government, and not before.”
> 
> And also in
> 
> UN A/AC.14/8
> 2 October 1947
> 
> Where the British are effectively writing up their final report on the Mandate they make it clear what their position had been  in 1936.  Why should the non-Jews have cooperated when it was clear that the non-Jews would never be granted self-government?
> 
> 
> "“To put it in one sentence, we cannot-in Palestine as it now is-both concede the Arab claim to self-government and secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.”"
> 
> A/AC.14/8 of 2 October 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above truly speaks to the incompetence and ineptitude of the Arabs-Moslems who could manage nothing in terms of establishing self-governance and self-determination.
> 
> Failure on their part, now approaching 70 years of failure and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it demonstrates that world's most powerful colonial imperialist power prevented the Christians and Muslims from achieving self-governance.
Click to expand...

No, it demonstrates that the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians are as incompetent and inept as other Arabs-Moslems at building stable and functioning societies. Your profound ignorance is displayed by your nonsensical slogans such as "most powerful colonial imperialist power",  (does that come with a jingle?). It's no secret that societies and places such as Hong Kong, Vietnam, India, South Korea, etc., can overcome adversity and become a part of the relevant first world. 

Not Arabs-Moslems, though and certainly not the Islamic terrorist welfare enclaves of Gaza and the West Bank.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ahmad Saadaldin: Overcoming obstacles: SJP successes.  *



Pal'istanian Death Cultists - constructing obstacles to the relevant first world.


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the British made it clear that the Christians and Muslims would never be granted a sovereign state, the Palestinians rightfully refused to facilitate colonization of their homeland by Europeans aided by the British military.
> 
> The British did not hide the fact that there would be no self-Government for the Christians and Muslims a certain condition was met as early as the early 1920s:
> 
> "self-government will be granted as soon as the Jewish people in Palestine are sufficiently able through numbers and powers to benefit to the full by self-government, and not before.”
> 
> And also in
> 
> UN A/AC.14/8
> 2 October 1947
> 
> Where the British are effectively writing up their final report on the Mandate they make it clear what their position had been  in 1936.  Why should the non-Jews have cooperated when it was clear that the non-Jews would never be granted self-government?
> 
> 
> "“To put it in one sentence, we cannot-in Palestine as it now is-both concede the Arab claim to self-government and secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.”"
> 
> A/AC.14/8 of 2 October 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above truly speaks to the incompetence and ineptitude of the Arabs-Moslems who could manage nothing in terms of establishing self-governance and self-determination.
> 
> Failure on their part, now approaching 70 years of failure and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it demonstrates that world's most powerful colonial imperialist power prevented the Christians and Muslims from achieving self-governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it demonstrates that the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians are as incompetent and inept as other Arabs-Moslems at building stable and functioning societies. Your profound ignorance is displayed by your nonsensical slogans such as "most powerful colonial imperialist power",  (does that come with a jingle?). It's no secret that societies and places such as Hong Kong, Vietnam, India, South Korea, etc., can overcome adversity and become a part of the relevant first world.
> 
> Not Arabs-Moslems, though and certainly not the Islamic terrorist welfare enclaves of Gaza and the West Bank.
Click to expand...


The only profound ignorance being displayed is your's.  Even today there are people that will deny that the Christians and Muslims of Palestine are a people. The legacy of the British intent and success in creating a colonial outpost for Europeans of the Judaic faith at the expense of the native Christians and Muslims.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the British made it clear that the Christians and Muslims would never be granted a sovereign state, the Palestinians rightfully refused to facilitate colonization of their homeland by Europeans aided by the British military.
> 
> The British did not hide the fact that there would be no self-Government for the Christians and Muslims a certain condition was met as early as the early 1920s:
> 
> "self-government will be granted as soon as the Jewish people in Palestine are sufficiently able through numbers and powers to benefit to the full by self-government, and not before.”
> 
> And also in
> 
> UN A/AC.14/8
> 2 October 1947
> 
> Where the British are effectively writing up their final report on the Mandate they make it clear what their position had been  in 1936.  Why should the non-Jews have cooperated when it was clear that the non-Jews would never be granted self-government?
> 
> 
> "“To put it in one sentence, we cannot-in Palestine as it now is-both concede the Arab claim to self-government and secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.”"
> 
> A/AC.14/8 of 2 October 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above truly speaks to the incompetence and ineptitude of the Arabs-Moslems who could manage nothing in terms of establishing self-governance and self-determination.
> 
> Failure on their part, now approaching 70 years of failure and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it demonstrates that world's most powerful colonial imperialist power prevented the Christians and Muslims from achieving self-governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it demonstrates that the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians are as incompetent and inept as other Arabs-Moslems at building stable and functioning societies. Your profound ignorance is displayed by your nonsensical slogans such as "most powerful colonial imperialist power",  (does that come with a jingle?). It's no secret that societies and places such as Hong Kong, Vietnam, India, South Korea, etc., can overcome adversity and become a part of the relevant first world.
> 
> Not Arabs-Moslems, though and certainly not the Islamic terrorist welfare enclaves of Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only profound ignorance being displayed is your's.  Even today there are people that will deny that the Christians and Muslims of Palestine are a people. The legacy of the British intent and success in creating a colonial outpost for Europeans of the Judaic faith at the expense of the native Christians and Muslims.
Click to expand...


I knew you would make every attemp to dodge the obvious questions surrounding the inability of the Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary toward building a first-world society. The legacy of Arab-Moslem excuses for ineptitude and incompetence are lost on societies who don't need your feeble excuses for failure on the part of so-called Pal'istanians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the British made it clear that the Christians and Muslims would never be granted a sovereign state, the Palestinians rightfully refused to facilitate colonization of their homeland by Europeans aided by the British military.
> 
> The British did not hide the fact that there would be no self-Government for the Christians and Muslims a certain condition was met as early as the early 1920s:
> 
> "self-government will be granted as soon as the Jewish people in Palestine are sufficiently able through numbers and powers to benefit to the full by self-government, and not before.”
> 
> And also in
> 
> UN A/AC.14/8
> 2 October 1947
> 
> Where the British are effectively writing up their final report on the Mandate they make it clear what their position had been  in 1936.  Why should the non-Jews have cooperated when it was clear that the non-Jews would never be granted self-government?
> 
> 
> "“To put it in one sentence, we cannot-in Palestine as it now is-both concede the Arab claim to self-government and secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.”"
> 
> A/AC.14/8 of 2 October 1947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above truly speaks to the incompetence and ineptitude of the Arabs-Moslems who could manage nothing in terms of establishing self-governance and self-determination.
> 
> Failure on their part, now approaching 70 years of failure and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it demonstrates that world's most powerful colonial imperialist power prevented the Christians and Muslims from achieving self-governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it demonstrates that the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians are as incompetent and inept as other Arabs-Moslems at building stable and functioning societies. Your profound ignorance is displayed by your nonsensical slogans such as "most powerful colonial imperialist power",  (does that come with a jingle?). It's no secret that societies and places such as Hong Kong, Vietnam, India, South Korea, etc., can overcome adversity and become a part of the relevant first world.
> 
> Not Arabs-Moslems, though and certainly not the Islamic terrorist welfare enclaves of Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only profound ignorance being displayed is your's.  Even today there are people that will deny that the Christians and Muslims of Palestine are a people. The legacy of the British intent and success in creating a colonial outpost for Europeans of the Judaic faith at the expense of the native Christians and Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you would make every attemp to dodge the obvious questions surrounding the inability of the Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary toward building a first-world society. The legacy of Arab-Moslem excuses for ineptitude and incompetence are lost on societies who don't need your feeble excuses for failure on the part of so-called Pal'istanians.
Click to expand...

So an unarmed civilian population got trampled by a world superpower and you call that incompetence? 

You are one crazy lady.


----------



## montelatici

3 of the top six wealthiest countries in the world are Arab Muslim countries.  The Christians and Muslims of Palestine were prevented from achieving self-determination under the force of arms first British then Jordanian then Israeli and have been ruled by oppressive foreign regimes for nearly 100 years.  It's a wonder they have survived at all. The sad thing is the Palestinians were the most educated and most integrated (between Christian and Muslims)  of any other Arab society back in the 1920s.  Of course, the wealthiest of them (mostly Christians) left when they saw the writing on the wall.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> 3 of the top six wealthiest countries in the world are Arab Muslim countries.  The Christians and Muslims of Palestine were prevented from achieving self-determination under the force of arms first British then Jordanian then Israeli and have been ruled by oppressive foreign regimes for nearly 100 years.  It's a wonder they have survived at all. The sad thing is the Palestinians were the most educated and most integrated (between Christian and Muslims)  of any other Arab society back in the 1920s.  Of course, the wealthiest of them (mostly Christians) left when they saw the writing on the wall.



The only thing that prevented (and still prevents), the Pal'istanian Arabs-Moslems from self-determination is incompetence and ineptitude. Your sad excuses for Arab-Moslem failure sidesteps an obvious comparison to other societies which managed to adapt and thrive with development of a competitive first world society and economy. That's something the falsely labeled Arab-Moslem Pal'istanians, as well as the other Arab-Moslem dystopias have never managed to do.


----------



## fanger

You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dr. Alice Rothchild: Silencing voices that question Israeli actions.*

**


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> 3 of the top six wealthiest countries in the world are Arab Muslim countries.  The Christians and Muslims of Palestine were prevented from achieving self-determination under the force of arms first British then Jordanian then Israeli and have been ruled by oppressive foreign regimes for nearly 100 years.  It's a wonder they have survived at all. The sad thing is the Palestinians were the most educated and most integrated (between Christian and Muslims)  of any other Arab society back in the 1920s.  Of course, the wealthiest of them (mostly Christians) left when they saw the writing on the wall.


Are you taking into consideration the oil that the Arab countries have which the expertise of others helped the Arabs extract and refine this oil?   If not for them, the oil might be still in the ground and the Arabs would still be living in tents.


----------



## Hossfly

done


fanger said:


> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?


While the Jews have had a civilized society, your people were still swinging in the trees.   Maybe fanger can list for us all of his group's great composers, artists, scientists and writers starting from the Age of the Enlightenment.  We know that monkeys like he is can wield a brush, but that only goes so far.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.
> 
> As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.
Click to expand...

Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Even today there are people that will deny that the Christians and Muslims of Palestine are a people.



You are such a f*%*ing hypocrite.  How can you possibly complain that people fail to recognize the Arab Muslim and Christian Palestinians as a people while constantly denying the Jewish people are a people?


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.



Gaza would still have schools, running water, hospitals and a functioning infrastructure if they:

1.  Didn't commit terrorist attacks on innocent Israeli citizens and 
2.  Didn't waste their money and concrete on rockets and tunnels and instead, you know, built schools and water delivery systems and hospitals and functioning infrastructure and house.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Free Palestine Rally and March to AIPAC 2016 *

**


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the British made it clear that the Christians and Muslims would never be granted a sovereign state, the Palestinians rightfully refused to facilitate colonization of their homeland by Europeans aided by the British military.
> 
> The British did not hide the fact that there would be no self-Government for the Christians and Muslims a certain condition was met as early as the early 1920s:
> 
> "self-government will be granted as soon as the Jewish people in Palestine are sufficiently able through numbers and powers to benefit to the full by self-government, and not before.”
> 
> And also in
> 
> UN A/AC.14/8
> 2 October 1947
> 
> Where the British are effectively writing up their final report on the Mandate they make it clear what their position had been  in 1936.  Why should the non-Jews have cooperated when it was clear that the non-Jews would never be granted self-government?
> 
> 
> "“To put it in one sentence, we cannot-in Palestine as it now is-both concede the Arab claim to self-government and secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.”"
> 
> https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/16B8C7CC809B7E5B8525694B0071F3BD
Click to expand...








 Then why did they sign of on an arab muslim state in palestine in 1946, that they created in 1923. Why do you LIE and twist words to meet with your pro terrorist POV


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft. Your usual slime the Palestinians hit piece.
Click to expand...






How can it be a slime the palestinian hit piece when it is all true and based on reality and proven evidence. It is just that you dont like to see the truth about those scum you worship and defend when they massacre children


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ahmad Saadaldin: Overcoming obstacles: SJP successes.  *








 Just your usual anti semitic slime the Jews hit piece found on some hate site . You have nothing but LIES and BLOOD LIBELS from your hero's who massacre children


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text mentions several companies by name, including Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola, all of which it says “profit from human rights violations against Palestinian civilians by the Israeli government.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the British made it clear that the Christians and Muslims would never be granted a sovereign state, the Palestinians rightfully refused to facilitate colonization of their homeland by Europeans aided by the British military.
> 
> The British did not hide the fact that there would be no self-Government for the Christians and Muslims a certain condition was met as early as the early 1920s:
> 
> "self-government will be granted as soon as the Jewish people in Palestine are sufficiently able through numbers and powers to benefit to the full by self-government, and not before.”
> 
> And also in
> 
> UN A/AC.14/8
> 2 October 1947
> 
> Where the British are effectively writing up their final report on the Mandate they make it clear what their position had been  in 1936.  Why should the non-Jews have cooperated when it was clear that the non-Jews would never be granted self-government?
> 
> 
> "“To put it in one sentence, we cannot-in Palestine as it now is-both concede the Arab claim to self-government and secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.”"
> 
> A/AC.14/8 of 2 October 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above truly speaks to the incompetence and ineptitude of the Arabs-Moslems who could manage nothing in terms of establishing self-governance and self-determination.
> 
> Failure on their part, now approaching 70 years of failure and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it demonstrates that world's most powerful colonial imperialist power prevented the Christians and Muslims from achieving self-governance.
Click to expand...








 Then why does Jordan and Lebanon exist as examples of the worlds most powerful colonial imperialist power setting up and actively encouraging Christian and palestinian muslim from gaining self determination ?


The TRUTH always destroys your LIES on every subject you are a self proclaimed expert on


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Free Palestine Rally and March to AIPAC 2016 *
> 
> **










 Just more of your islamonazi anti semitic slime the Jews video's from pallywood productions because you have nothing factual to support your claims


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How much did "Caterpillar, GS4, Hewlett Packard and Motorola," profit?
> 
> Exactly which commercial code, contractual law, or international law is violated?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It should be noticed that Jordan echoed these same concerns, emphasizing "the principle of self-determination was a precondition for the enjoyment of other human rights, and no other right could be fully enjoyed without it."
> 
> The portrayal of the Arab Palestinians as a people who were deprived of the right to self-determination, is nonsense.  The Arab Palestinians, absolutely and unmistakably, declined to cooperate or participate in Mandate national building processes.  This was a theme of the Arab Palestinians for more that a century; and a theme that resinates still today.  The BSD Movement is merely an extension of that stubborn, persistent, and extremely tenacious that (using the very same leadership that has brought them to the sorry state they occupy today) brought them to the economic depressed, commercially limited, politically unstable, and less advanced in understanding and awareness, physical, or social development than is usual for a people of such a heritage as they claim.
> 
> 
> The BDS Movement is a reflection of political leanings.  The BDS movement is a form of material support to entities, activities, organizations and enterprises that further the intimidation or coercion of the Israeli civilian population --- attempting to exercise the principle of self-determination of its citizenry and their basic human rights and fundamental freedoms from regional Arab aggression.
> 
> The BSD Movement is a political action activity that is working to replace the most advanced human development country in the entire region with a form of government and leadership that has proven itself ineffective over the last half century.  Israel, by a significant margin, out ranks every single State in the Arab League.  While the Palestinians claim that Israel is holding them back, the reality is that all the Arab States are retarded in comparison to Israel.  The Palestinians claim that Israel is only so advanced because the Americans provide so much support.  This is not framed in comparison to the many Arab States that actively worked against America and supported the Arab coalition in their military aggression towards Israel.
> 
> The BDS Movement attempt to influence political and monetary policy of many governments, targeting a single government (Israel) --- the most successful government regionally in terms of economic growth, educational advancements, positive social interaction, political stability, and other cultural protection.
> 
> The BDS Movement purpose is to provide indirect financial support to counterproductive Hostile Arab Palestinians making every effort to damage commercial, industrial and agricultural enterprises, lending to the positive development of the region.​One of the most basic functions of government is to protect its citizens and their property from assaults against the territorial integrity and political independence of their nation.  The BDS Movement is an indirect finance aid attempt to advance the more direct opposition to settle their international disputes by peaceful means.
> 
> The BDS Movement is not really a concern, and should not be amplified to the degree that it diverse the continued progress in the educational, scientific and industrial developments for which it is known and for which the Arab League of 22 Nations is not.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the British made it clear that the Christians and Muslims would never be granted a sovereign state, the Palestinians rightfully refused to facilitate colonization of their homeland by Europeans aided by the British military.
> 
> The British did not hide the fact that there would be no self-Government for the Christians and Muslims a certain condition was met as early as the early 1920s:
> 
> "self-government will be granted as soon as the Jewish people in Palestine are sufficiently able through numbers and powers to benefit to the full by self-government, and not before.”
> 
> And also in
> 
> UN A/AC.14/8
> 2 October 1947
> 
> Where the British are effectively writing up their final report on the Mandate they make it clear what their position had been  in 1936.  Why should the non-Jews have cooperated when it was clear that the non-Jews would never be granted self-government?
> 
> 
> "“To put it in one sentence, we cannot-in Palestine as it now is-both concede the Arab claim to self-government and secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home.”"
> 
> A/AC.14/8 of 2 October 1947
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above truly speaks to the incompetence and ineptitude of the Arabs-Moslems who could manage nothing in terms of establishing self-governance and self-determination.
> 
> Failure on their part, now approaching 70 years of failure and ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it demonstrates that world's most powerful colonial imperialist power prevented the Christians and Muslims from achieving self-governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it demonstrates that the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians are as incompetent and inept as other Arabs-Moslems at building stable and functioning societies. Your profound ignorance is displayed by your nonsensical slogans such as "most powerful colonial imperialist power",  (does that come with a jingle?). It's no secret that societies and places such as Hong Kong, Vietnam, India, South Korea, etc., can overcome adversity and become a part of the relevant first world.
> 
> Not Arabs-Moslems, though and certainly not the Islamic terrorist welfare enclaves of Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only profound ignorance being displayed is your's.  Even today there are people that will deny that the Christians and Muslims of Palestine are a people. The legacy of the British intent and success in creating a colonial outpost for Europeans of the Judaic faith at the expense of the native Christians and Muslims.
Click to expand...









 And they are usually other muslims and Christians that fight for supremacy all the time . And then you LIE by denying that Jews also lived in the area in large numbers and turned the land fertile again, so much so they gave grain to France when it faced famine. All the muslims have given France is death and destruction


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The above truly speaks to the incompetence and ineptitude of the Arabs-Moslems who could manage nothing in terms of establishing self-governance and self-determination.
> 
> Failure on their part, now approaching 70 years of failure and ineptitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it demonstrates that world's most powerful colonial imperialist power prevented the Christians and Muslims from achieving self-governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it demonstrates that the Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal'istanians are as incompetent and inept as other Arabs-Moslems at building stable and functioning societies. Your profound ignorance is displayed by your nonsensical slogans such as "most powerful colonial imperialist power",  (does that come with a jingle?). It's no secret that societies and places such as Hong Kong, Vietnam, India, South Korea, etc., can overcome adversity and become a part of the relevant first world.
> 
> Not Arabs-Moslems, though and certainly not the Islamic terrorist welfare enclaves of Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only profound ignorance being displayed is your's.  Even today there are people that will deny that the Christians and Muslims of Palestine are a people. The legacy of the British intent and success in creating a colonial outpost for Europeans of the Judaic faith at the expense of the native Christians and Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you would make every attemp to dodge the obvious questions surrounding the inability of the Arabs-Moslems to take the steps necessary toward building a first-world society. The legacy of Arab-Moslem excuses for ineptitude and incompetence are lost on societies who don't need your feeble excuses for failure on the part of so-called Pal'istanians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So an unarmed civilian population got trampled by a world superpower and you call that incompetence?
> 
> You are one crazy lady.
Click to expand...








And just when did this happen, have you a link to substantiate your claims or will you ignore the request but run with the LIE.

The only group that got trampled on were the Jews who faced being massacred by the arab's, then by the British and finally the Christians.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> 3 of the top six wealthiest countries in the world are Arab Muslim countries.  The Christians and Muslims of Palestine were prevented from achieving self-determination under the force of arms first British then Jordanian then Israeli and have been ruled by oppressive foreign regimes for nearly 100 years.  It's a wonder they have survived at all. The sad thing is the Palestinians were the most educated and most integrated (between Christian and Muslims)  of any other Arab society back in the 1920s.  Of course, the wealthiest of them (mostly Christians) left when they saw the writing on the wall.








 So how come two palestinian states exist then, and the first one was created in 1923. At no time have they ever been stopped from exercising free determination, and you cant produce the evidence to support your false racist claims.

They were the most illiterate people on the planet being wandering far workers that followed the harvests, then the insurgents started to arrive and chase the Christians out of the area so it did not look like they were invading. The good thing is the migrant Jews were not cowed by islamonazi bullies and turned the table on them by fighting back. That is what the original Stern gang was for to defend the Jews from arab muslim and Christian attacks


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?









 When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.

Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dr. Alice Rothchild: Silencing voices that question Israeli actions.*
> 
> **










 Just more of your slime the Jews LIES spread by islamonazi's


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.
> 
> As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.
Click to expand...









 That is what happens when you are in breach of the Geneva conventions and International laws and use Schools and Hospitals as military premises. Then stealing the pipes to produce illegal weapons cant be blamed on anyone but the arab muslims. So nothing to do with Israel unless you are a subscriber to the hate sites


----------



## fanger

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
Click to expand...

The same link I posted last time you asked?
During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## P F Tinmore

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
Click to expand...

Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.

I seriously question the legality of such a move.


----------



## Andylusion

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.
> 
> As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.
Click to expand...


And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.


----------



## P F Tinmore

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
Click to expand...

Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.

I seriously question the legality of such a move.


Andylusion said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.
> 
> As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.
Click to expand...

So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.

That is a war crime.


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.
> 
> I seriously question the legality of such a move.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.
> 
> As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
Click to expand...


Does not matter if it had something to do with it or not.

You can come up with all the rationalizations and excuses you want.  You kidnap three American teenagers in Texas, drag them to Mexico, and murder them in cold blood, we are going to flat out LEVEL Mexico.

We would have another "New Mexico" state south of Texas. 

Israel has been far more tolerant than we would be.  But if you think you are right, by all means keep doing things, and Israel will keep slaughtering your people.  Your choice.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.
> 
> I seriously question the legality of such a move.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.
> 
> As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
Click to expand...

The Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers elected an islamic terrorist franchise into political power. The Islamic terrorist franchise put into political power then put the Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers in the line of fire when the Islamic terrorist franchise waged acts of war against israel.

Such are the wages of Islamic terrorism. You can obviously find a positive component to the dead islamic terrorist enablers and the dead members of the Islamic terrorist franchise; they provide a means to an end allowing you to whine and seethe with your insensate Jew hatreds.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.
> 
> I seriously question the legality of such a move.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.
> 
> As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers elected an islamic terrorist franchise into political power. The Islamic terrorist franchise put into political power then put the Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers in the line of fire when the Islamic terrorist franchise waged acts of war against israel.
> 
> Such are the wages of Islamic terrorism. You can obviously find a positive component to the dead islamic terrorist enablers and the dead members of the Islamic terrorist franchise; they provide a means to an end allowing you to whine and seethe with your insensate Jew hatreds.
Click to expand...

They aren't terrorists in Palestine where they were elected.

They are only terrorists to the third grade name callers in the west.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.
> 
> I seriously question the legality of such a move.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.
> 
> As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers elected an islamic terrorist franchise into political power. The Islamic terrorist franchise put into political power then put the Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers in the line of fire when the Islamic terrorist franchise waged acts of war against israel.
> 
> Such are the wages of Islamic terrorism. You can obviously find a positive component to the dead islamic terrorist enablers and the dead members of the Islamic terrorist franchise; they provide a means to an end allowing you to whine and seethe with your insensate Jew hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't terrorists in Palestine where they were elected.
> 
> They are only terrorists to the third grade name callers in the west.
Click to expand...

Ask me if I care about your tender islamo-sensibilities being offended.

Your pretentious whining about dead islamic terrorist enablers is just silly when, in the grown-up, relevant first world, we hold islamic terrorist enablers accountable for electing islamic terrorists to political office.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
Click to expand...








 And how were they illegal immigrants when they had been invited to migrate and close colonise the lands by the lands soveriegn owners in 1825 and again in 1923 ?
 The British had no authority to add quot's to the original document without the full acceptance of the LoN.

 Are you sure this illegal immigration was not that of arab muslims who had been seen to be illegally migrating to palestine since 1917. Even the then Foriegn Secratary stated they were flooding the mandate illegally.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.
> 
> I seriously question the legality of such a move.
Click to expand...









 Because it was an international law that favoured the Jews ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.
> 
> I seriously question the legality of such a move.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the Population of Gaza are under 16 years of age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.
> 
> As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
Click to expand...







 Since when if you can prove they did not support the legal government then you might win your argument. But while they stand by and allow themselves to be used as human shields then they are willing participants. They will be killed anyway so they may as well die as true martyrs standing up to terrorists


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder why jews never really had a "first world society" until they stole another country through illegal immigration, and still rely on Americans to finance their folly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.
> 
> I seriously question the legality of such a move.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to quit the Jew-hunt.  Time to start taking care of their children -- you know, making sure they have clean water and that their streets aren't filled with sewage; that their hospitals are up to par with the most modern equipment; that they have a good education and their children go to summer camps to learn life skills instead of death skills; that they build strong communities and strong economic bonds with their neighbors.
> 
> As long as martyrdom and resistance are more honored and valued than having educated, safe, clean, healthy children, there is no hope for these children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers elected an islamic terrorist franchise into political power. The Islamic terrorist franchise put into political power then put the Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers in the line of fire when the Islamic terrorist franchise waged acts of war against israel.
> 
> Such are the wages of Islamic terrorism. You can obviously find a positive component to the dead islamic terrorist enablers and the dead members of the Islamic terrorist franchise; they provide a means to an end allowing you to whine and seethe with your insensate Jew hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't terrorists in Palestine where they were elected.
> 
> They are only terrorists to the third grade name callers in the west.
Click to expand...







 No they are terrorists the world over, even in the M.E. amongst their own


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did this illegal immigration take lace then, as the evidence shows that INTERNATIONAL LAW granted them the LEGAL RIGHT TO MIGRATE.
> 
> Care to produce a link or admit you are a LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.
> 
> I seriously question the legality of such a move.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza had schools, running water, hospitals, and a functioning infrastructure but they were targets of the Israelis in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers elected an islamic terrorist franchise into political power. The Islamic terrorist franchise put into political power then put the Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers in the line of fire when the Islamic terrorist franchise waged acts of war against israel.
> 
> Such are the wages of Islamic terrorism. You can obviously find a positive component to the dead islamic terrorist enablers and the dead members of the Islamic terrorist franchise; they provide a means to an end allowing you to whine and seethe with your insensate Jew hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't terrorists in Palestine where they were elected.
> 
> They are only terrorists to the third grade name callers in the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask me if I care about your tender islamo-sensibilities being offended.
> 
> Your pretentious whining about dead islamic terrorist enablers is just silly when, in the grown-up, relevant first world, we hold islamic terrorist enablers accountable for electing islamic terrorists to political office.
Click to expand...

WOW , you played three terrorist cards in one sentence!


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli crapola.
> 
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]PBPf29ZOWkg[/MEDIA] bulldozer driver murders American peace activist - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...





​


_*"Typical Israeli crapola."*_











​






​







Talk about *“crapola….”*


½ the Palestinian _*“Government”*_ are Terrorists.  Self-proclaimed terrorists….







​











​















(….do they celebrate Halloween in ramallah ......Pftrickortreatmore)?  could these pictures be from some past Palestinian Halloween party) ?




...and the other ½ of the Palestinian _*"Government" *  - _(terrorist apologists).... 




It’s _*“crapola”*_ (the underlying _terrorist-themed_) Palestinan _*"government."*_ Ptblankmore….


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> 
> 
> Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.
> 
> I seriously question the legality of such a move.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers elected an islamic terrorist franchise into political power. The Islamic terrorist franchise put into political power then put the Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers in the line of fire when the Islamic terrorist franchise waged acts of war against israel.
> 
> Such are the wages of Islamic terrorism. You can obviously find a positive component to the dead islamic terrorist enablers and the dead members of the Islamic terrorist franchise; they provide a means to an end allowing you to whine and seethe with your insensate Jew hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't terrorists in Palestine where they were elected.
> 
> They are only terrorists to the third grade name callers in the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask me if I care about your tender islamo-sensibilities being offended.
> 
> Your pretentious whining about dead islamic terrorist enablers is just silly when, in the grown-up, relevant first world, we hold islamic terrorist enablers accountable for electing islamic terrorists to political office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW , you played three terrorist cards in one sentence!
Click to expand...


It's a simple matter of making critical assessments based upon facts and events. 

You obviously have nothing to counter the argument, so, you're only option is spam the thread with pointlesness.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same link I posted last time you asked?
> During World War II, the aliyah (immigration) effort focused on rescuing Jews from Nazioccupied Europe. Some olim entered the country on visas issued under the "White Paper" quota; the majority came as illegal immigrants.
> From the end of World War II until the establishment of Israel (1945-1948), illegal immigration was the major method of immigration,
> Aliyah Bet (1939-1948) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> 
> 
> Even the immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun and against their wishes.
> 
> I seriously question the legality of such a move.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And rightfully so.   You kidnap 3 of our teenagers, and slaughter them in cold blood and celebrate it?   Yeah, we're going to target your dumb butts too.   And likely be far more brutal than Israel was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers elected an islamic terrorist franchise into political power. The Islamic terrorist franchise put into political power then put the Arab-Moslem terrorist enablers in the line of fire when the Islamic terrorist franchise waged acts of war against israel.
> 
> Such are the wages of Islamic terrorism. You can obviously find a positive component to the dead islamic terrorist enablers and the dead members of the Islamic terrorist franchise; they provide a means to an end allowing you to whine and seethe with your insensate Jew hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't terrorists in Palestine where they were elected.
> 
> They are only terrorists to the third grade name callers in the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask me if I care about your tender islamo-sensibilities being offended.
> 
> Your pretentious whining about dead islamic terrorist enablers is just silly when, in the grown-up, relevant first world, we hold islamic terrorist enablers accountable for electing islamic terrorists to political office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW , you played three terrorist cards in one sentence!
Click to expand...








 No the truth was told about the islamonazi terrorists and you had no reply other than your usual slime the pro Jews with LIES.

Get it into your thick head the world and its dog see's the arab muslims as terrorist scum that fire illegal weapons at children and get morons to whinge about the outcome


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.



The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.
Click to expand...

Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.


----------



## Pete7469

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
Click to expand...

No they didn't you moron. They barely raised enough livestock to get by on, and built NOTHING but a shitty weapon storage facility they call a mosque in 1400 years of occupying Israeli lands.

The Jews took their land back and should have purged every one of those muzbot parasites back into the Sinai where they belong. I don't now why they don't destroy Mecca and take Medina back while they're the it.

The palescumians are trash arabs, even other arabs hate them. The only sort of person more malignant than a muzbot is a libturd.


----------



## Eloy

Pete7469 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't you moron. They barely raised enough livestock to get by on, and built NOTHING but a shitty weapon storage facility they call a mosque in 1400 years of occupying Israeli lands.
> 
> The Jews took their land back and should have purged every one of those muzbot parasites back into the Sinai where they belong. I don't now why they don't destroy Mecca and take Medina back while they're the it.
> 
> The palescumians are trash arabs, even other arabs hate them. The only sort of person more malignant than a muzbot is a libturd.
Click to expand...

East European Ashkenazim and Jews from New York have no right to the land they have stolen from indigenous Arabs.


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't you moron. They barely raised enough livestock to get by on, and built NOTHING but a shitty weapon storage facility they call a mosque in 1400 years of occupying Israeli lands.
> 
> The Jews took their land back and should have purged every one of those muzbot parasites back into the Sinai where they belong. I don't now why they don't destroy Mecca and take Medina back while they're the it.
> 
> The palescumians are trash arabs, even other arabs hate them. The only sort of person more malignant than a muzbot is a libturd.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> East European Ashkenazim and Jews from New York have no right to the land they have stolen from indigenous Arabs.
Click to expand...

I don't think silly clichés and slogans are worth wasting bandwidth.


----------



## Pete7469

Eloy said:


> East European Ashkenazim and Jews from New York have no right to the land they have stolen from indigenous Arabs.



Bullshit.

When your own "standards" of "human rights" involve zealots with explosive vests walking into crowds you lose title to any ground. You either surrender unconditionally or die, just like every nazi and jap did, every commie should have had to, and every muzbot will eventually do once they kill off all the libtards for us.


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> They aren't terrorists in Palestine where they were elected. They are only terrorists to the third grade name callers in the west.



The Palestinians don't consider Hamas to be a terrorist org? I'm shocked! Shocked I tell you! 

Of course, the truth is always far different than the propaganda you post. In addition to the official "terrorist" designation the US (since 1993), Canada, the EU (since 2001) and Japan have seen fit to apply to Hamas, many Palestinians - including the son of the Hamas's co-founder - do indeed recognize the terrorist nature of your comrades:

"Hamas movement is not a national movement and it's not a humanitarian organization. Hamas is a terrorist organization with a humanitarian face to it… Hamas organization is simply a terrorist organization…

How many Gaza wars are we going to witness in the future if we don't stop Hamas now? Israel is in the middle of the job. Let's help them. Let's support them disarm Hamas. Without disarming Hamas, Hamas will use children as shields, human shields in the future and there will be more wars." - July 30, 2014 - Mosab Hassan Yousef 

You may note that both the US and the EU considered Hamas to be a terrorist gang long before the Gazans chose them as their governing power.


----------



## SAYIT

Shusha said:


> The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.



In this case it most certainly is indicative of Palestinian war crimes:
"There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." - Hamas Charter, article 13



Eloy said:


> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.



Of course that is unadulterated Pallywood propaganda but why bother with the truth, eh?
The fact is Hamas turns their UN "schools" into arsenals and their pop centers into war zones and thus legit targets:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/06/w...ws-rare-video-of-rocket-launch-from-gaza.html
Shortly before a cease-fire went into effect in Gaza on Tuesday morning, a crew from India’s NDTV captured rare footage of Islamist militants quietly preparing to fire a rocket at Israel from a densely populated area of the Palestinian territory.


It should be noted the Indian TV crew quickly and quietly left Gaza BEFORE releasing the story ... and for obvious reasons.


----------



## Eloy

SAYIT said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case it most certainly is indicative of Palestinian war crimes:
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." - Hamas Charter, article 13
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly before a cease-fire went into effect in Gaza on Tuesday morning, a crew from India’s NDTV captured rare footage of Islamist militants quietly preparing to fire a rocket at Israel from a densely populated area of the Palestinian territory.
Click to expand...

Yes; Gaza is densely populated.


----------



## SAYIT

Eloy said:


> East European Ashkenazim and Jews from New York have no right to the land they have stolen from indigenous Arabs.



As of 2014, the last year in which the info is available, 75% of Israel's Jews are Sabra (born in Israel). Canada has a 21% immigrant population (2015), Germany 15% (2015) and in the US, 13% are foreign born.

The United Arab Emirates, Qatar and Kuwait had the highest number of immigrants as a proportion of their population in 2015 - at 88, 77 and 74 per cent respectively. Israel isn't even in the top 10.


----------



## Eloy

SAYIT said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> East European Ashkenazim and Jews from New York have no right to the land they have stolen from indigenous Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of 2014, the last year in which the info is available, 75% of Israel's Jews are Sabra (born in Israel). Canada has a 21% immigrant population (2015), Germany 15% (2015) and in the US, 13% are foreign born.
> 
> The United Arab Emirates, Qatar and Kuwait had the highest number of immigrants as a proportion of their population in 2015 - at 88, 77 and 74 per cent respectively. Israel isn't even in the top 10.
Click to expand...

I was speaking of the European Jews who immigrated to Palestine and set-up their state in the middle of the last century and the Jewish settlers currently in the Occupied Territories.


----------



## SAYIT

Eloy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly before a cease-fire went into effect in Gaza on Tuesday morning, a crew from India’s NDTV captured rare footage of Islamist militants quietly preparing to fire a rocket at Israel from a densely populated area of the Palestinian territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes; Gaza is densely populated.
Click to expand...


Which I suppose one such as you believe excuses Hamas's actions. That Indian TV crew didn't think so and got out of Dodge as fast as they could. They knew they were being set up to be Hamas cannon fodder.

Important note: When initiating conflict with a well-armed and well-trained neighbor, don't do it from heavily populated civilian areas (and definitely don't use civilian structures as arsenals and staging points!


----------



## Eloy

SAYIT said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly before a cease-fire went into effect in Gaza on Tuesday morning, a crew from India’s NDTV captured rare footage of Islamist militants quietly preparing to fire a rocket at Israel from a densely populated area of the Palestinian territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes; Gaza is densely populated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which I suppose one such as you believe excuses Hamas's actions. That Indian TV crew didn't think so and got out of Dodge as fast as they could. They knew they were being set up to be Hamas cannon fodder.
> 
> Important note: When initiating conflict with a well-armed and well-trained neighbor, don't do it from heavily populated civilian areas!
Click to expand...

I neither watch nor trust Indian TV.


----------



## SAYIT

Eloy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I suppose one such as you believe excuses Hamas's actions. That Indian TV crew didn't think so and got out of Dodge as fast as they could. They knew they were being set up to be Hamas cannon fodder...
> 
> 
> 
> I neither watch nor trust Indian TV.
Click to expand...


Does that mean you doubt Hamas intentionally initiates their attacks from (and stores their armaments in) heavily populated civilian areas? Do you have a lick of evidence that the NDTV report (and the film) were bogus? Has anyone - other than you - made such a claim? Do you also believe the NY Times would carry that story without confirming its validity? Are you crazy or just desperate?

Just because you choose not to believe something doesn't mean it isn't so.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.
Click to expand...






 Unless those Schools, Hospitals and civilian neighbourhoods have been turned into military instalations as then they lose their protected status and become military targets. 
Such actions as using schools to house munitions while children are present, holding military briefings on hospital wards and firing illegal weapons from civilian areas are war crimes and are a massive stain on the arab muslims integrity and honour. Even the UN finds the arab muslims actions abhorrent and illegal and have censured them repeatedly.


----------



## Eloy

SAYIT said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I suppose one such as you believe excuses Hamas's actions. That Indian TV crew didn't think so and got out of Dodge as fast as they could. They knew they were being set up to be Hamas cannon fodder...
> 
> 
> 
> I neither watch nor trust Indian TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you doubt Hamas intentionally initiates their attacks from (and stores their armaments in) heavily populated civilian areas? Do you have a lick of evidence that the NDTV report (and the film) were bogus? Has anyone - other than you - made such a claim? Do you also believe the NY Times would carry that story without conforming its validity? Are you crazy or just desperate?
Click to expand...

I do not trust _The New York Times'_ coverage of Israel.
Journalists blast NY Times for pro-Israel bias and “grotesque” distortion of illegal occupation of Palestine


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't you moron. They barely raised enough livestock to get by on, and built NOTHING but a shitty weapon storage facility they call a mosque in 1400 years of occupying Israeli lands.
> 
> The Jews took their land back and should have purged every one of those muzbot parasites back into the Sinai where they belong. I don't now why they don't destroy Mecca and take Medina back while they're the it.
> 
> The palescumians are trash arabs, even other arabs hate them. The only sort of person more malignant than a muzbot is a libturd.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> East European Ashkenazim and Jews from New York have no right to the land they have stolen from indigenous Arabs.
Click to expand...








 How about the Jews counted in the Ottoman census that outnumber the arab muslims many times. Are they allowed to take back the lands stolen by illegal arab muslim migrants.
 By the way Science proves that the Jews are from the M.E. as their DNA matches that of the ones left behind. So close they can even tell which tribe they came from originally.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I suppose one such as you believe excuses Hamas's actions. That Indian TV crew didn't think so and got out of Dodge as fast as they could. They knew they were being set up to be Hamas cannon fodder...
> 
> 
> 
> I neither watch nor trust Indian TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you doubt Hamas intentionally initiates their attacks from (and stores their armaments in) heavily populated civilian areas? Do you have a lick of evidence that the NDTV report (and the film) were bogus? Has anyone - other than you - made such a claim? Do you also believe the NY Times would carry that story without conforming its validity? Are you crazy or just desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not trust _The New York Times'_ coverage of Israel.
> Journalists blast NY Times for pro-Israel bias and “grotesque” distortion of illegal occupation of Palestine
Click to expand...








 Do you trust  nazis-r-us then as that is all that is left


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case it most certainly is indicative of Palestinian war crimes:
> "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad." - Hamas Charter, article 13
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly before a cease-fire went into effect in Gaza on Tuesday morning, a crew from India’s NDTV captured rare footage of Islamist militants quietly preparing to fire a rocket at Israel from a densely populated area of the Palestinian territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes; Gaza is densely populated.
Click to expand...







 And by mostly illegal immigrants that have no legal right to be there. Yet 50% is barren open land that should be used for firing the illegal weapons from, then the terrorists would be the only ones being killed


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> East European Ashkenazim and Jews from New York have no right to the land they have stolen from indigenous Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of 2014, the last year in which the info is available, 75% of Israel's Jews are Sabra (born in Israel). Canada has a 21% immigrant population (2015), Germany 15% (2015) and in the US, 13% are foreign born.
> 
> The United Arab Emirates, Qatar and Kuwait had the highest number of immigrants as a proportion of their population in 2015 - at 88, 77 and 74 per cent respectively. Israel isn't even in the top 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking of the European Jews who immigrated to Palestine and set-up their state in the middle of the last century and the Jewish settlers currently in the Occupied Territories.
Click to expand...







 They returned to their homeland which was taken from them by force, it is the arab muslims that migrated there


----------



## RoccoR

Eloy, P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,

This is one of those topics that is emotionally charged; and where a deeper understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL) is essential and required.

This is a topic that is often fueled when the discussion only addresses a single characteristic, and not the events as a whole, or a sequence of events leading to a conclusion. 



Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There are a couple of thing that must be considered when discussion this topic:

•  Loss of protection of civilian objects _*(schools, hospitals, civilian neighborhoods, etc)*_ must be read together with the basic rule that only military objectives may be attacked. It follows that when a civilian object is used in such a way that it loses its civilian character and qualifies as a military objective, *it is liable to attack*. 
•  In this context, loss of protection of civilian objects is often referred to in terms of objects being “used for military purposes” or of objects being “used for military action."​In the case when special locations --- such as a place of worship, hospitals, residences/housing, or other dwellings, schools, and ICRC designated locals, are being used to make an effective contribution to military action, it loses it protective status as an civilian.  In such cases --- the effective contribution to military action must be considered.  The assessment of the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization, must be viewed in terms of what it offers as a definite military advantage.

When the Hostile Arab Palestinian "uses" assets normally considered protected against attack, as a screen to either thwart a counter attack or to purposely induce a mass casualty event, --- such special assets and locations lose their protection and become a legitimate military target with a definite military advantage in the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization.

*(OBSERVATION)*

The HoAP in the conflict must, to the extent feasible, avoid locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.  In the same context, the HoAP in the conflict must, to the extent feasible, remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of locations that would be considered a military objective by the Israeli Defense Force (IDF).

The IDF will _(most probably)_, as any other armed force, consider breaching and tunneling ports and routes, supply routes, and weapons systems as legitimate targets and would place such protected civilian objects in proximity in grave jeopardy of damage or destruction.  Just as, the IDF would likely consider Command , Control, Communications, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (C3ISR).  

The HoAP may not use any of these types of legitimate targets in close proximity to a civilian it has chosen not to move under the Customary IHL.  

Just as the IDF targeting of the HoAP opposing force (OPFOR) in which the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization would result in a definite military advantage to the IDF is NOT a violation of Customary or IHL _*(not an violation of the Romes Statutes)*_, so it is that the intentional use of these proximities by the HoAP OPFOR is a violation of Customary IHL and the Rome Statutes.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Eloy

RoccoR said:


> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are a couple of thing that must be considered when discussion this topic:
> 
> •  Loss of protection of civilian objects _*(schools, hospitals, civilian neighborhoods, etc)*_ must be read together with the basic rule that only military objectives may be attacked. It follows that when a civilian object is used in such a way that it loses its civilian character and qualifies as a military objective, *it is liable to attack*.
> •  In this context, loss of protection of civilian objects is often referred to in terms of objects being “used for military purposes” or of objects being “used for military action." ...​


​Because of Israeli artillery, mortar or aerial missile fire which struck on or near the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) facilities being used as shelters for Palestinians, and as a result at least 44 civilians, including 10 UN staff, died. During the 2014 Israel-Gaza conflict, many Palestinians fled their homes after warnings by Israel or due to air strikes or fighting in the area. An estimated 290,000 people (15% of Gaza's population) took shelter in UNRWA schools.

To excuse this on the false claim that the United Nations schools were military targets is unacceptable. There are many such examples of Israeli war crimes.


----------



## RoccoR

Eloy,  et al,

No one said that this was a military target.



Eloy said:


> To excuse this on the false claim that the United Nations schools were military targets is unacceptable. There are many such examples of Israeli war crimes.


*(COMMENT)*

This is twisting the words.  The discussion was on the matter of the HoAP using these facilities to screen counterattacks, to intentionally draw fire on HoAP activities in the proximity of the protected facilities in such a way as to inflict collateral casualties, to create propaganda frenzies, incite further violence, and cause an unnecessary pause in the response by the Israelis.

The use of these practices by the HoAP is what is unacceptable.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are a couple of thing that must be considered when discussion this topic:
> 
> •  Loss of protection of civilian objects _*(schools, hospitals, civilian neighborhoods, etc)*_ must be read together with the basic rule that only military objectives may be attacked. It follows that when a civilian object is used in such a way that it loses its civilian character and qualifies as a military objective, *it is liable to attack*.
> •  In this context, loss of protection of civilian objects is often referred to in terms of objects being “used for military purposes” or of objects being “used for military action." ...​
> 
> 
> 
> ​Because of Israeli artillery, mortar or aerial missile fire which struck on or near the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) facilities being used as shelters for Palestinians, and as a result at least 44 civilians, including 10 UN staff, died. During the 2014 Israel-Gaza conflict, many Palestinians fled their homes after warnings by Israel or due to air strikes or fighting in the area. An estimated 290,000 people (15% of Gaza's population) took shelter in UNRWA schools.
> 
> To excuse this on the false claim that the United Nations schools were military targets is unacceptable. There are many such examples of Israeli war crimes.
Click to expand...








 And not one that has been proven or charges brought making your last sentence a LIE

It was proven by none other than the UN that the UNWRA school was not attacked only the missile launch site in its grounds, and that the dead were all killed running towards the site to protect it from being destroyed. Hamas released footage of the arab muslims doing just this.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Eloy, P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> This is one of those topics that is emotionally charged; and where a deeper understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL) is essential and required.
> 
> This is a topic that is often fueled when the discussion only addresses a single characteristic, and not the events as a whole, or a sequence of events leading to a conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are a couple of thing that must be considered when discussion this topic:
> 
> •  Loss of protection of civilian objects _*(schools, hospitals, civilian neighborhoods, etc)*_ must be read together with the basic rule that only military objectives may be attacked. It follows that when a civilian object is used in such a way that it loses its civilian character and qualifies as a military objective, *it is liable to attack*.
> •  In this context, loss of protection of civilian objects is often referred to in terms of objects being “used for military purposes” or of objects being “used for military action."​In the case when special locations --- such as a place of worship, hospitals, residences/housing, or other dwellings, schools, and ICRC designated locals, are being used to make an effective contribution to military action, it loses it protective status as an civilian.  In such cases --- the effective contribution to military action must be considered.  The assessment of the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization, must be viewed in terms of what it offers as a definite military advantage.
> 
> When the Hostile Arab Palestinian "uses" assets normally considered protected against attack, as a screen to either thwart a counter attack or to purposely induce a mass casualty event, --- such special assets and locations lose their protection and become a legitimate military target with a definite military advantage in the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization.
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> The HoAP in the conflict must, to the extent feasible, avoid locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.  In the same context, the HoAP in the conflict must, to the extent feasible, remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of locations that would be considered a military objective by the Israeli Defense Force (IDF).
> 
> The IDF will _(most probably)_, as any other armed force, consider breaching and tunneling ports and routes, supply routes, and weapons systems as legitimate targets and would place such protected civilian objects in proximity in grave jeopardy of damage or destruction.  Just as, the IDF would likely consider Command , Control, Communications, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (C3ISR).
> 
> The HoAP may not use any of these types of legitimate targets in close proximity to a civilian it has chosen not to move under the Customary IHL.
> 
> Just as the IDF targeting of the HoAP opposing force (OPFOR) in which the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization would result in a definite military advantage to the IDF is NOT a violation of Customary or IHL _*(not an violation of the Romes Statutes)*_, so it is that the intentional use of these proximities by the HoAP OPFOR is a violation of Customary IHL and the Rome Statutes.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Thousands of homes, businesses, schools, farms, fishing boats, etc. destroyed. Yet dead fighters count in the hundreds.

How does this add up. What was Israel targeting?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> This is one of those topics that is emotionally charged; and where a deeper understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL) is essential and required.
> 
> This is a topic that is often fueled when the discussion only addresses a single characteristic, and not the events as a whole, or a sequence of events leading to a conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are a couple of thing that must be considered when discussion this topic:
> 
> •  Loss of protection of civilian objects _*(schools, hospitals, civilian neighborhoods, etc)*_ must be read together with the basic rule that only military objectives may be attacked. It follows that when a civilian object is used in such a way that it loses its civilian character and qualifies as a military objective, *it is liable to attack*.
> •  In this context, loss of protection of civilian objects is often referred to in terms of objects being “used for military purposes” or of objects being “used for military action."​In the case when special locations --- such as a place of worship, hospitals, residences/housing, or other dwellings, schools, and ICRC designated locals, are being used to make an effective contribution to military action, it loses it protective status as an civilian.  In such cases --- the effective contribution to military action must be considered.  The assessment of the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization, must be viewed in terms of what it offers as a definite military advantage.
> 
> When the Hostile Arab Palestinian "uses" assets normally considered protected against attack, as a screen to either thwart a counter attack or to purposely induce a mass casualty event, --- such special assets and locations lose their protection and become a legitimate military target with a definite military advantage in the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization.
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> The HoAP in the conflict must, to the extent feasible, avoid locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.  In the same context, the HoAP in the conflict must, to the extent feasible, remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of locations that would be considered a military objective by the Israeli Defense Force (IDF).
> 
> The IDF will _(most probably)_, as any other armed force, consider breaching and tunneling ports and routes, supply routes, and weapons systems as legitimate targets and would place such protected civilian objects in proximity in grave jeopardy of damage or destruction.  Just as, the IDF would likely consider Command , Control, Communications, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (C3ISR).
> 
> The HoAP may not use any of these types of legitimate targets in close proximity to a civilian it has chosen not to move under the Customary IHL.
> 
> Just as the IDF targeting of the HoAP opposing force (OPFOR) in which the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization would result in a definite military advantage to the IDF is NOT a violation of Customary or IHL _*(not an violation of the Romes Statutes)*_, so it is that the intentional use of these proximities by the HoAP OPFOR is a violation of Customary IHL and the Rome Statutes.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands of homes, businesses, schools, farms, fishing boats, etc. destroyed. Yet dead fighters count in the hundreds.
> 
> How does this add up. What was Israel targeting?
Click to expand...







 The rocket launch sites, ammunition dumps, builfings used as military instalations. In fact everything that satellite photography could prove was being used in breach of IHL, Geneva conventions, UN charter and International laws. It it was used for war crimes, acts of war, violence against noncombatants and terrorism it was marked for destruction and details sent to the UN  so they could see what was happening and why. This is why the UN never takes any action against Israel, they cover themselves to deeply with evidence proving they were within every law morons like you could throw around like confetti


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> ​Because of Israeli artillery, mortar or aerial missile fire which struck on or near the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) facilities being used as shelters for Palestinians, and as a result at least 44 civilians, including 10 UN staff, died. During the 2014 Israel-Gaza conflict, many Palestinians fled their homes after warnings by Israel or due to air strikes or fighting in the area. An estimated 290,000 people (15% of Gaza's population) took shelter in UNRWA schools.
> 
> To excuse this on the false claim that the United Nations schools were military targets is unacceptable. There are many such examples of Israeli war crimes.


, 

I have found it useful to examine each of these incidents to determine the facts.  As Rocco has already said, people tend to use these incidents in emotionally-charged conversations in order to demonize the one side and the entirety of the facts are often neglected.  

We can't simply look at the fact that people died and cry "WAR CRIME!" and blame the evil Jews.  We have to look at all the available facts.  Such as:

Was the location, in fact, a military objective due to the actions of the Gazans?  Did the Gazans fulfill their legal obligations to protect their own citizens?  Were the people killed civilians or combatants?  Did the Israeli forces make sound judgements when considering or carrying out an attack?  

For example, one story floating around in conversations like this is an incident outside a school where, according to the story, a number of families, including children, were lined up for tea and cookies and were struck by an Israeli weapon and, if memory serves, there were about a dozen fatalities, about half children.  At least that is the Palestinian narrative.  Sounds pretty nasty, yes?  

In fact, when this incident is investigated, it turns out that every single one of the dead was a male Hamas member between the ages of 14 and 40.  What are the odds?  In a random selection of families?  Of course, it was not a random selection of families but group of Hamas operatives engaged with Israeli forces. Yet these are counted as "child civilians" in the list of dead.  

This is why it is important to research, and not just spout off anti-Israel cliches.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​Because of Israeli artillery, mortar or aerial missile fire which struck on or near the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) facilities being used as shelters for Palestinians, and as a result at least 44 civilians, including 10 UN staff, died. During the 2014 Israel-Gaza conflict, many Palestinians fled their homes after warnings by Israel or due to air strikes or fighting in the area. An estimated 290,000 people (15% of Gaza's population) took shelter in UNRWA schools.
> 
> To excuse this on the false claim that the United Nations schools were military targets is unacceptable. There are many such examples of Israeli war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I have found it useful to examine each of these incidents to determine the facts.  As Rocco has already said, people tend to use these incidents in emotionally-charged conversations in order to demonize the one side and the entirety of the facts are often neglected.
> 
> We can't simply look at the fact that people died and cry "WAR CRIME!" and blame the evil Jews.  We have to look at all the available facts.  Such as:
> 
> Was the location, in fact, a military objective due to the actions of the Gazans?  Did the Gazans fulfill their legal obligations to protect their own citizens?  Were the people killed civilians or combatants?  Did the Israeli forces make sound judgements when considering or carrying out an attack?
> 
> For example, one story floating around in conversations like this is an incident outside a school where, according to the story, a number of families, including children, were lined up for tea and cookies and were struck by an Israeli weapon and, if memory serves, there were about a dozen fatalities, about half children.  At least that is the Palestinian narrative.  Sounds pretty nasty, yes?
> 
> In fact, when this incident is investigated, it turns out that every single one of the dead was a male Hamas member between the ages of 14 and 40.  What are the odds?  In a random selection of families?  Of course, it was not a random selection of families but group of Hamas operatives engaged with Israeli forces. Yet these are counted as "child civilians" in the list of dead.
> 
> This is why it is important to research, and not just spout off anti-Israel cliches.
Click to expand...

Israel claims that all males between 14 and 40 are combatants even if they are shopkeepers or farmers. That is why their numbers are higher than everybody elses.

One time a rocket was fired 150 meters from a school and Israel hit the school.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​Because of Israeli artillery, mortar or aerial missile fire which struck on or near the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) facilities being used as shelters for Palestinians, and as a result at least 44 civilians, including 10 UN staff, died. During the 2014 Israel-Gaza conflict, many Palestinians fled their homes after warnings by Israel or due to air strikes or fighting in the area. An estimated 290,000 people (15% of Gaza's population) took shelter in UNRWA schools.
> 
> To excuse this on the false claim that the United Nations schools were military targets is unacceptable. There are many such examples of Israeli war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I have found it useful to examine each of these incidents to determine the facts.  As Rocco has already said, people tend to use these incidents in emotionally-charged conversations in order to demonize the one side and the entirety of the facts are often neglected.
> 
> We can't simply look at the fact that people died and cry "WAR CRIME!" and blame the evil Jews.  We have to look at all the available facts.  Such as:
> 
> Was the location, in fact, a military objective due to the actions of the Gazans?  Did the Gazans fulfill their legal obligations to protect their own citizens?  Were the people killed civilians or combatants?  Did the Israeli forces make sound judgements when considering or carrying out an attack?
> 
> For example, one story floating around in conversations like this is an incident outside a school where, according to the story, a number of families, including children, were lined up for tea and cookies and were struck by an Israeli weapon and, if memory serves, there were about a dozen fatalities, about half children.  At least that is the Palestinian narrative.  Sounds pretty nasty, yes?
> 
> In fact, when this incident is investigated, it turns out that every single one of the dead was a male Hamas member between the ages of 14 and 40.  What are the odds?  In a random selection of families?  Of course, it was not a random selection of families but group of Hamas operatives engaged with Israeli forces. Yet these are counted as "child civilians" in the list of dead.
> 
> This is why it is important to research, and not just spout off anti-Israel cliches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel claims that all males between 14 and 40 are combatants even if they are shopkeepers or farmers. That is why their numbers are higher than everybody elses.
> 
> One time a rocket was fired 150 meters from a school and Israel hit the school.
Click to expand...

Did that come to you during one of your.... umm... "episodes"?


----------



## Hossfly

Eloy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I suppose one such as you believe excuses Hamas's actions. That Indian TV crew didn't think so and got out of Dodge as fast as they could. They knew they were being set up to be Hamas cannon fodder...
> 
> 
> 
> I neither watch nor trust Indian TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you doubt Hamas intentionally initiates their attacks from (and stores their armaments in) heavily populated civilian areas? Do you have a lick of evidence that the NDTV report (and the film) were bogus? Has anyone - other than you - made such a claim? Do you also believe the NY Times would carry that story without conforming its validity? Are you crazy or just desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not trust _The New York Times'_ coverage of Israel.
> Journalists blast NY Times for pro-Israel bias and “grotesque” distortion of illegal occupation of Palestine
Click to expand...

The anti-Semites always give their slant on articles but are never evenhanded when it comes to other articles.

The Blatant Anti-Israel Bias at The New York Times


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​Because of Israeli artillery, mortar or aerial missile fire which struck on or near the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) facilities being used as shelters for Palestinians, and as a result at least 44 civilians, including 10 UN staff, died. During the 2014 Israel-Gaza conflict, many Palestinians fled their homes after warnings by Israel or due to air strikes or fighting in the area. An estimated 290,000 people (15% of Gaza's population) took shelter in UNRWA schools.
> 
> To excuse this on the false claim that the United Nations schools were military targets is unacceptable. There are many such examples of Israeli war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I have found it useful to examine each of these incidents to determine the facts.  As Rocco has already said, people tend to use these incidents in emotionally-charged conversations in order to demonize the one side and the entirety of the facts are often neglected.
> 
> We can't simply look at the fact that people died and cry "WAR CRIME!" and blame the evil Jews.  We have to look at all the available facts.  Such as:
> 
> Was the location, in fact, a military objective due to the actions of the Gazans?  Did the Gazans fulfill their legal obligations to protect their own citizens?  Were the people killed civilians or combatants?  Did the Israeli forces make sound judgements when considering or carrying out an attack?
> 
> For example, one story floating around in conversations like this is an incident outside a school where, according to the story, a number of families, including children, were lined up for tea and cookies and were struck by an Israeli weapon and, if memory serves, there were about a dozen fatalities, about half children.  At least that is the Palestinian narrative.  Sounds pretty nasty, yes?
> 
> In fact, when this incident is investigated, it turns out that every single one of the dead was a male Hamas member between the ages of 14 and 40.  What are the odds?  In a random selection of families?  Of course, it was not a random selection of families but group of Hamas operatives engaged with Israeli forces. Yet these are counted as "child civilians" in the list of dead.
> 
> This is why it is important to research, and not just spout off anti-Israel cliches.
Click to expand...

I am sure there are lots of stories floating around on Israeli sites. I prefer to stick to the facts.


----------



## Eloy

Hossfly said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I suppose one such as you believe excuses Hamas's actions. That Indian TV crew didn't think so and got out of Dodge as fast as they could. They knew they were being set up to be Hamas cannon fodder...
> 
> 
> 
> I neither watch nor trust Indian TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you doubt Hamas intentionally initiates their attacks from (and stores their armaments in) heavily populated civilian areas? Do you have a lick of evidence that the NDTV report (and the film) were bogus? Has anyone - other than you - made such a claim? Do you also believe the NY Times would carry that story without conforming its validity? Are you crazy or just desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not trust _The New York Times'_ coverage of Israel.
> Journalists blast NY Times for pro-Israel bias and “grotesque” distortion of illegal occupation of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti-Semites always give their slant on articles but are never evenhanded when it comes to other articles.
Click to expand...

I have no doubt you are quite an expert on antisemitism.


----------



## Hossfly

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I suppose one such as you believe excuses Hamas's actions. That Indian TV crew didn't think so and got out of Dodge as fast as they could. They knew they were being set up to be Hamas cannon fodder...
> 
> 
> 
> I neither watch nor trust Indian TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you doubt Hamas intentionally initiates their attacks from (and stores their armaments in) heavily populated civilian areas? Do you have a lick of evidence that the NDTV report (and the film) were bogus? Has anyone - other than you - made such a claim? Do you also believe the NY Times would carry that story without conforming its validity? Are you crazy or just desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not trust _The New York Times'_ coverage of Israel.
> Journalists blast NY Times for pro-Israel bias and “grotesque” distortion of illegal occupation of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti-Semites always give their slant on articles but are never evenhanded when it comes to other articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you are quite an expert on antisemitism.
Click to expand...

Yer right. I can smell 'em a mile away.


----------



## Hossfly

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I suppose one such as you believe excuses Hamas's actions. That Indian TV crew didn't think so and got out of Dodge as fast as they could. They knew they were being set up to be Hamas cannon fodder...
> 
> 
> 
> I neither watch nor trust Indian TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you doubt Hamas intentionally initiates their attacks from (and stores their armaments in) heavily populated civilian areas? Do you have a lick of evidence that the NDTV report (and the film) were bogus? Has anyone - other than you - made such a claim? Do you also believe the NY Times would carry that story without conforming its validity? Are you crazy or just desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not trust _The New York Times'_ coverage of Israel.
> Journalists blast NY Times for pro-Israel bias and “grotesque” distortion of illegal occupation of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti-Semites always give their slant on articles but are never evenhanded when it comes to other articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you are quite an expert on antisemitism.
Click to expand...

So are you. Here's an article about  the niece of one of Fatah's founders. She is not a Jew-hater.


The niece of a top official in the Palestinian Fatah party and a close confidant of the late leader Yasser Arafat says she loves the State of Israel so much, she had the word “Israel” in Hebrew tattooed across her shoulder blades.
Sandra Solomon, 38, was born a Muslim in Ramallah under a different name, but grew up in Saudi Arabia before moving to Canada where she converted to Christianity.
Solomon is the niece of Saher Habash, one of the founders of the Fatah party, a member of its Central Committee and a leader of the Second Intifada.
“I grew up in a home that hated the Jews, hailed Hitler and praised the Holocaust,” she told Channel 2 in an interview Wednesday.



Sandra Solomon shows Channel 2 her tattoo of the word ‘Israel’ in Hebrew on her upper back. (Screenshot)​Solomon, who wears a pendant of the Star of David around her neck, and has become a public advocate for Israel, said she hoped the Jewish people would forgive her for the insults and the demonization they underwent in her home and in her surroundings growing up.

Niece of top Arafat aide so loves Israel she had it tattooed on her back​


----------



## member

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.
Click to expand...







Same ole tired line.




 _*". . .Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do."*_


.......as they *"routinely"* do.......




 you mean like what real live terrorists *"routinely"* do ? whaaah?


spare me.  please, why are you people like this?  if that were the CASE, don't you think Mr. Moon would *"ROUTINELY"* be up Israel's ass?   -- not to mention, NOW-A-DAYS...........america, _et al_ "ain't gonna give 'terrorists' who _*"routinely target schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods"*_ DOUGH.






 you and your 

  friends.... 

 

.....aren't you  sick and tired of wearing the same friggen Halloween costume 

 year after year?












*trick* for you dude....




​


----------



## member

RoccoR said:


> Eloy, P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> This is one of those topics that is emotionally charged; and where a deeper understanding of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL) is essential and required.
> 
> This is a topic that is often fueled when the discussion only addresses a single characteristic, and not the events as a whole, or a sequence of events leading to a conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel kills a couple thousand people who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> That is a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that people die in war is not, of itself, evidence of war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Directly targeting schools, hospitals, and civilian neighborhoods, as the Israelis routinely do, is forbidden in international law. Such collective punishment of vulnerable children, medical patients, and civilians is obscene and will remain as a stain on the Israelis forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are a couple of thing that must be considered when discussion this topic:
> 
> •  Loss of protection of civilian objects _*(schools, hospitals, civilian neighborhoods, etc)*_ must be read together with the basic rule that only military objectives may be attacked. It follows that when a civilian object is used in such a way that it loses its civilian character and qualifies as a military objective, *it is liable to attack*.
> •  In this context, loss of protection of civilian objects is often referred to in terms of objects being “used for military purposes” or of objects being “used for military action."​In the case when special locations --- such as a place of worship, hospitals, residences/housing, or other dwellings, schools, and ICRC designated locals, are being used to make an effective contribution to military action, it loses it protective status as an civilian.  In such cases --- the effective contribution to military action must be considered.  The assessment of the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization, must be viewed in terms of what it offers as a definite military advantage.
> 
> When the Hostile Arab Palestinian "uses" assets normally considered protected against attack, as a screen to either thwart a counter attack or to purposely induce a mass casualty event, --- such special assets and locations lose their protection and become a legitimate military target with a definite military advantage in the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization.
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> The HoAP in the conflict must, to the extent feasible, avoid locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.  In the same context, the HoAP in the conflict must, to the extent feasible, remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of locations that would be considered a military objective by the Israeli Defense Force (IDF).
> 
> The IDF will _(most probably)_, as any other armed force, consider breaching and tunneling ports and routes, supply routes, and weapons systems as legitimate targets and would place such protected civilian objects in proximity in grave jeopardy of damage or destruction.  Just as, the IDF would likely consider Command , Control, Communications, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (C3ISR).
> 
> The HoAP may not use any of these types of legitimate targets in close proximity to a civilian it has chosen not to move under the Customary IHL.
> 
> Just as the IDF targeting of the HoAP opposing force (OPFOR) in which the total or partial destruction, capture or neutralization would result in a definite military advantage to the IDF is NOT a violation of Customary or IHL _*(not an violation of the Romes Statutes)*_, so it is that the intentional use of these proximities by the HoAP OPFOR is a violation of Customary IHL and the Rome Statutes.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



_*"This is one of those topics that is emotionally charged; and where a deeper understanding*_ 

 *of the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL) is essential and required."


"Deep?"*








​




_*"Deep?"*_













​






*"Deeply"* disturbing...




​


----------



## Hossfly

Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob. 

Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.

‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL


----------



## montelatici

*"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*

"...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.

He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.

He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.

He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”

It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."

Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly





montelatici said:


> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly


Peled sounds like he was dropped on his head lately. Better watch out he doesn't get kneecapped.


----------



## montelatici

*FBI opens up hate crimes investigation in case of Indiana University student who attacked Muslim woman*


BLOOMINGTON, Ind. (October 18, 2015) – Bloomington Police arrested an Indiana University student on several charges after he allegedly attacked a Muslim woman. Witnesses say the assault was racially-motivated.

Police were called to the Sofra Café in the 300 block of South Walnut Street Saturday evening around 7:35 p.m. on a report of an assault.

According to Bloomington Police, a Muslim woman was sitting at the café with her 9-year-old daughter when a man began shouting derogatory phrases and ethnic slurs at the woman................The man, later identified as Triceten Bickford, 19, allegedly shouted “white power” and “kill them all.”

Bickford then grabbed the woman by her neck and slammed her head into the table. He then attempted to remove the woman’s headscarf.


"

FBI opens up hate crimes investigation in case of Indiana University student who attacked Muslim woman


----------



## montelatici

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peled sounds like he was dropped on his head lately. Better watch out he doesn't get kneecapped.
Click to expand...


You sound like you have a low two digit IQ.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> *FBI opens up hate crimes investigation in case of Indiana University student who attacked Muslim woman*
> 
> 
> BLOOMINGTON, Ind. (October 18, 2015) – Bloomington Police arrested an Indiana University student on several charges after he allegedly attacked a Muslim woman. Witnesses say the assault was racially-motivated.
> 
> Police were called to the Sofra Café in the 300 block of South Walnut Street Saturday evening around 7:35 p.m. on a report of an assault.
> 
> According to Bloomington Police, a Muslim woman was sitting at the café with her 9-year-old daughter when a man began shouting derogatory phrases and ethnic slurs at the woman................The man, later identified as Triceten Bickford, 19, allegedly shouted “white power” and “kill them all.”
> 
> Bickford then grabbed the woman by her neck and slammed her head into the table. He then attempted to remove the woman’s headscarf.
> 
> 
> "
> 
> FBI opens up hate crimes investigation in case of Indiana University student who attacked Muslim woman


Why ain't that Bickford guy in the IDF?


----------



## montelatici

The moron encouraging attacks on women and their children.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peled sounds like he was dropped on his head lately. Better watch out he doesn't get kneecapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like you have a low two digit IQ.
Click to expand...

Is that you, JR?


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly



Aren't you getting tired of posting this same article over and over?  It is way over six years old.  Maybe you think it is funny when these BDS goons sound like a bunch of grunting pigs  as they go after people attending a talk.  Can everyone imagine how Monte would have a fit if these goons were attending a talk, and others started up the same way these goons started up at the UK college?


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> *FBI opens up hate crimes investigation in case of Indiana University student who attacked Muslim woman*
> 
> 
> BLOOMINGTON, Ind. (October 18, 2015) – Bloomington Police arrested an Indiana University student on several charges after he allegedly attacked a Muslim woman. Witnesses say the assault was racially-motivated.
> 
> Police were called to the Sofra Café in the 300 block of South Walnut Street Saturday evening around 7:35 p.m. on a report of an assault.
> 
> According to Bloomington Police, a Muslim woman was sitting at the café with her 9-year-old daughter when a man began shouting derogatory phrases and ethnic slurs at the woman................The man, later identified as Triceten Bickford, 19, allegedly shouted “white power” and “kill them all.”
> 
> Bickford then grabbed the woman by her neck and slammed her head into the table. He then attempted to remove the woman’s headscarf.
> 
> 
> "
> 
> FBI opens up hate crimes investigation in case of Indiana University student who attacked Muslim woman


Back atcha, Buttercup. Some pro-Pali nitwits facing Criminal investigations.

*LAST MONTH, A GROUP* of students at the University of California, Irvine gathered to protest a screening of the film _Beneath the Helmet_, a documentary about the lives of recruits in the Israeli Defense Forces. Upset about the screening of a film they viewed as propaganda for a foreign military, the students were also protesting the presence of several IDF representatives who were holding a panel discussion at the screening.
That student protest has since become the subject of intense controversy. The school’s chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine is now facing the possibility of being banned from the campus. In addition, a legal representative for some of the students involved in the protest, Tarek Shawky, told _The Intercept_ that the students were informed by the university that their cases have been referred to the district attorney for criminal investigation.
The day after the event, the school’s chancellor released a statement accusing student protestors of “crossing the line of civility.” In his statement, posted on the school website, Chancellor Howard Gillman said that “while this university will protect freedom of speech, that right is not absolute,” adding that the school would examine possible legal and administrative charges against the protestors. News reports cited claims that attendees at the film had been intimidated and blocked from exiting the event.

Students in California Might Face Criminal Investigation for Protesting Film on Israeli Army


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly


There is no on-going war against the Arab-Moslem terrorists. There is retaliation by Israel to acts of war by the Arab-Moslem terrorists. 

You goofy cut and pasters are a hoot.


----------



## Hossfly

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly
> 
> 
> 
> There is no on-going war against the Arab-Moslem terrorists. There is retaliation by Israel to acts of war by the Arab-Moslem terrorists.
> 
> You goofy cut and pasters are a hoot.
Click to expand...

Hey!!!


----------



## Eloy

Hossfly said:


> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL


If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?
Click to expand...


Gee-had in reverse?


----------



## RoccoR

montelatici, et al,

Yeah, this dated story (five years old) is about a child that found a way to make a living off his fathers name.



montelatici said:


> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly


*(COMMENT)*

There is a regular activist business track for people making the pro-Palestinian Talk Circuit a travel career.  Miko Peled is no exception.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?
Click to expand...

Are you referring to the small number of human shields unfortunately killed in 2014?


----------



## montelatici

RoccoR said:


> montelatici, et al,
> 
> Yeah, this dated story (five years old) is about a child that found a way to make a living off his fathers name.
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is a regular activist business track for people making the pro-Palestinian Talk Circuit a travel career.  Miko Peled is no exception.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Like the pro-Israel talk circuit, bozo.


----------



## Eloy

Hossfly said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you referring to the small number of human shields unfortunately killed in 2014?
Click to expand...

The world has come to expect from Zionists such obscene disregard for human life.


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you referring to the small number of human shields unfortunately killed in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world has come to expect from Zionists such obscene disregard for human life.
Click to expand...


The best I can do is a 2.5 / 10 for such quivering, pretentious melodrama.


----------



## Hossfly

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you referring to the small number of human shields unfortunately killed in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world has come to expect from Zionists such obscene disregard for human life.
Click to expand...

"The world has come to expect from Hamas such obscene disregard for human life"........fixed it for ya.


----------



## Hossfly

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you referring to the small number of human shields unfortunately killed in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world has come to expect from Zionists such obscene disregard for human life.
Click to expand...


Looks like this one  particular anti-Semite is obsessed with Israel and not at all with what is happening in the rest of the Middle East where hundreds of thousands have been slaughtered.   Perhaps Eloy  is trying real hard to find a way to blame the Israelis for this.   I can just see Eloy joining those other protesters at the British college grunting and oinking against the people who came to listen to a speech..


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​Because of Israeli artillery, mortar or aerial missile fire which struck on or near the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) facilities being used as shelters for Palestinians, and as a result at least 44 civilians, including 10 UN staff, died. During the 2014 Israel-Gaza conflict, many Palestinians fled their homes after warnings by Israel or due to air strikes or fighting in the area. An estimated 290,000 people (15% of Gaza's population) took shelter in UNRWA schools.
> 
> To excuse this on the false claim that the United Nations schools were military targets is unacceptable. There are many such examples of Israeli war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I have found it useful to examine each of these incidents to determine the facts.  As Rocco has already said, people tend to use these incidents in emotionally-charged conversations in order to demonize the one side and the entirety of the facts are often neglected.
> 
> We can't simply look at the fact that people died and cry "WAR CRIME!" and blame the evil Jews.  We have to look at all the available facts.  Such as:
> 
> Was the location, in fact, a military objective due to the actions of the Gazans?  Did the Gazans fulfill their legal obligations to protect their own citizens?  Were the people killed civilians or combatants?  Did the Israeli forces make sound judgements when considering or carrying out an attack?
> 
> For example, one story floating around in conversations like this is an incident outside a school where, according to the story, a number of families, including children, were lined up for tea and cookies and were struck by an Israeli weapon and, if memory serves, there were about a dozen fatalities, about half children.  At least that is the Palestinian narrative.  Sounds pretty nasty, yes?
> 
> In fact, when this incident is investigated, it turns out that every single one of the dead was a male Hamas member between the ages of 14 and 40.  What are the odds?  In a random selection of families?  Of course, it was not a random selection of families but group of Hamas operatives engaged with Israeli forces. Yet these are counted as "child civilians" in the list of dead.
> 
> This is why it is important to research, and not just spout off anti-Israel cliches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel claims that all males between 14 and 40 are combatants even if they are shopkeepers or farmers. That is why their numbers are higher than everybody elses.
> 
> One time a rocket was fired 150 meters from a school and Israel hit the school.
Click to expand...










 How about a LINK to substantiate your claim, or is it just one of your fantasies ?

One time a rocket was fired from gaza and hit a beach killing a family of arab muslims. The IDF were blamed for the deaths and before the ink was dry thousands of high tech banners that take a week to produce were being flown all over the west bank. A fit up if ever there was one, and not the only example of islamonazi LIES and propaganda


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​Because of Israeli artillery, mortar or aerial missile fire which struck on or near the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) facilities being used as shelters for Palestinians, and as a result at least 44 civilians, including 10 UN staff, died. During the 2014 Israel-Gaza conflict, many Palestinians fled their homes after warnings by Israel or due to air strikes or fighting in the area. An estimated 290,000 people (15% of Gaza's population) took shelter in UNRWA schools.
> 
> To excuse this on the false claim that the United Nations schools were military targets is unacceptable. There are many such examples of Israeli war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I have found it useful to examine each of these incidents to determine the facts.  As Rocco has already said, people tend to use these incidents in emotionally-charged conversations in order to demonize the one side and the entirety of the facts are often neglected.
> 
> We can't simply look at the fact that people died and cry "WAR CRIME!" and blame the evil Jews.  We have to look at all the available facts.  Such as:
> 
> Was the location, in fact, a military objective due to the actions of the Gazans?  Did the Gazans fulfill their legal obligations to protect their own citizens?  Were the people killed civilians or combatants?  Did the Israeli forces make sound judgements when considering or carrying out an attack?
> 
> For example, one story floating around in conversations like this is an incident outside a school where, according to the story, a number of families, including children, were lined up for tea and cookies and were struck by an Israeli weapon and, if memory serves, there were about a dozen fatalities, about half children.  At least that is the Palestinian narrative.  Sounds pretty nasty, yes?
> 
> In fact, when this incident is investigated, it turns out that every single one of the dead was a male Hamas member between the ages of 14 and 40.  What are the odds?  In a random selection of families?  Of course, it was not a random selection of families but group of Hamas operatives engaged with Israeli forces. Yet these are counted as "child civilians" in the list of dead.
> 
> This is why it is important to research, and not just spout off anti-Israel cliches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure there are lots of stories floating around on Israeli sites. I prefer to stick to the facts.
Click to expand...








 Even when they are proven to be LIES and BLOOD LIBELS ?

Every one of your "facts" has been destroyed and shown to be false, any comment to make on that


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> *FBI opens up hate crimes investigation in case of Indiana University student who attacked Muslim woman*
> 
> 
> BLOOMINGTON, Ind. (October 18, 2015) – Bloomington Police arrested an Indiana University student on several charges after he allegedly attacked a Muslim woman. Witnesses say the assault was racially-motivated.
> 
> Police were called to the Sofra Café in the 300 block of South Walnut Street Saturday evening around 7:35 p.m. on a report of an assault.
> 
> According to Bloomington Police, a Muslim woman was sitting at the café with her 9-year-old daughter when a man began shouting derogatory phrases and ethnic slurs at the woman................The man, later identified as Triceten Bickford, 19, allegedly shouted “white power” and “kill them all.”
> 
> Bickford then grabbed the woman by her neck and slammed her head into the table. He then attempted to remove the woman’s headscarf.
> 
> 
> "
> 
> FBI opens up hate crimes investigation in case of Indiana University student who attacked Muslim woman








Did he try to remove her head as her fellow muslims are known to do for such crimes as "he looked at the shadow of the mosque" or "he allowed his shadow to fall on my number 4 wife as she pushed my 10 children down the road"


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine*
> 
> "...........the deaths of children of several Palestinian friends -- that pushed him to discover and understand the true nature of Israel's ongoing war on Palestinians that was having such a devastating impact on his family and friends.
> 
> He is now a fearless campaigner for one secular state for Palestinians and Israelis in which all live in equality.
> 
> He also supports the non-violent boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. He said the boycott of Max Brenner cafes was not anti-Semitic, explaining how the Stauss Group openly support the Israeli government's apartheid politics and an Israeli army unit responsible for war crimes.
> 
> He added: “All businesses based in Israeli are a legitimate target, since all of Israel is based on Palestinian land.”...........
> Responding to foreign minister Kevin Rudd’s accusations that BDS was “anti-Semitic” and reminiscent of the policies of Nazi Germany, Peled said there is no comparison. “Then, the Jews were victims. Today, it is the Israeli Defence Force [IDF] that is a terrorist organisation. Mr Rudd should be proud that Australians are standing up for the cause of justice and supporting the BDS.”
> 
> It takes enormous courage to stand up against the Zionist mind-set Israelis are raised with. Peled recounted a moving story about his first journey to the West Bank. It was a pivotal moment."
> 
> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peled sounds like he was dropped on his head lately. Better watch out he doesn't get kneecapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like you have a low two digit IQ.
Click to expand...






Better than your single figure one


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> The moron encouraging attacks on women and their children.









 Any different to the millions of islamonazi's that do the same thing to all non muslims. How many women and children have been mass murdered since 1948 by islamonazi scum, compared to those killed by the Jews defending their homeland.


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?
Click to expand...







 A retaliation to islamonazi violence, terrorism and belligerence that resulted in human shields, militia and child soldiers being killed while acting as human shields protecting illegal weapons in areas they are not allowed. The massacre was the fault of hamas who refused to allow the civilians the right to move away from their rocket launchers. Read the Geneva conventions for clarification.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A retaliation to islamonazi violence, terrorism and belligerence that resulted in human shields, militia and child soldiers being killed while acting as human shields protecting illegal weapons in areas they are not allowed. The massacre was the fault of hamas who refused to allow the civilians the right to move away from their rocket launchers. Read the Geneva conventions for clarification.
Click to expand...

WOW, so many Israeli talking points in one small post.


----------



## WheelieAddict

*Boycott Israel *

No


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you referring to the small number of human shields unfortunately killed in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world has come to expect from Zionists such obscene disregard for human life.
Click to expand...






As a comparison what is the death toll of innocents mass murderd by islam compared to the mass murder by Israel over the last month, and what is the pro rata rate. That will show who the real evil creatures are that have an obscene disregard for human life, and it wont be the Jews. The palestinians alone mass murdered 50,000 caged palestinians in one month when they opened fire on  families in concentration camps. That is more that the Israeli's managed to kill in the ongoing war from 1947


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group of Israeli students harassed by pro-Palestinian schweinhunden mob.
> 
> Students at University College London (UCL) attending the Friends of Israel event where Israeli writer Hen Mazzig was speaking described “terrifying” scenes as they locked themselves inside a lecture room when about 100 protesters started chanting and banging on the doors.
> Student Devora Khafi, a campus director for pro-Israel group StandWithUs UK, claimed she suffered a panic attack after allegedly being assaulted by a pro-Palestinian activist on Thursday evening.
> She described the protest as “a whirlwind of hate”.
> 
> ‘WHIRWIND OF HATE’ Jewish students attacked by pro-Muslim Palestine baying mob ON UK SOIL
> 
> 
> 
> If being on the receiving end of some chanting is “a whirlwind of hate”, what would you call the massacre of Palestinian children and civilians in Gaza in 2014?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A retaliation to islamonazi violence, terrorism and belligerence that resulted in human shields, militia and child soldiers being killed while acting as human shields protecting illegal weapons in areas they are not allowed. The massacre was the fault of hamas who refused to allow the civilians the right to move away from their rocket launchers. Read the Geneva conventions for clarification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, so many Israeli talking points in one small post.
Click to expand...








 WRONG all facts proven many times over that you ignore because it shows your hero's to be evil scum that mass murder in the name of a madman


----------



## SAYIT

montelatici said:


> Son of Israeli general speaks for Palestine | Green Left Weekly



You forgot to post the other side of the coin from the son of Hamas's co-founder:

“Israel in the Middle East is fighting on behalf of the free world,” declared Mosab Hassan Yousef, the outspoken son of Hamas leader Hassan Yousef.

“Hamas does not care about the lives of Palestinians, or the lives of Israelis, or Americans; they don’t care about their own lives,” Yousef told CNN in a recent interview. “They consider dying for their ideology a way of worship.”

“In the mosques, Hamas taught us that without shedding innocent blood for the sake of the ideology, we wouldn’t be able to build an Islamic state. They were preparing us from the age as young as 5 years old. This is the ideology that Hamas was feeding us. And honestly, it’s impossible almost for anybody to break through and see the truth and real face of Hamas and be able to leave at some point,” he said.

“As you see in my case, I had to lose everything just to say no to Hamas. And today when I look at the children of Gaza and I know what they’re fed, I know that they have no choice.”

Israel praised by Hamas co-founder’s son | New York Post


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, so many Israeli talking points in one small post.



That is funny coming from a propagandist who has posted the same, lame anti-Israel talking points for years. Despite your disappointment, these people can and will find a way to peacefully coexist.

Here is the part of the story you never seem to mention:

*Arab and Israeli Children Bonding Project*
Israel Up Close - Stories

*Arabs & Jews/Martial Arts for Peace*
Israel Up Close - Stories

*Arab/Israeli Children's Peace Project*
Israel Up Close - Stories

*Breaking Barriers in a Bilingual School*
Israel Up Close - Stories

*Environmental Studies - Arabs & Jews *
Israel Up Close - Stories

*Israel Aiding Abandoned Arab Mothers*
Israel Up Close - Stories

*Multi-Cultural Theatre Festival in Acco*
Israel Up Close - Stories

*Hadassah Hospital Treats All*
IUC Editors Choice


----------



## jillian

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network



how about you boycott Palestinian terrorists?

http://www.state.gov/documents/organization/102301.pdf

fair and balanced?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Uncensored2008

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?



Rumba robotic vacuum cleaners, Dolphin robotic pool cleaners.

Just a couple off the top of my head.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


They can't make boycotts illegal so they try to back door restrictions.

BDS will continue. The lackeys in the government can do what they like.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't make boycotts illegal so they try to back door restrictions.
> 
> BDS will continue. The lackeys in the government can do what they like.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Who can tolerate government getting in the way of your keyboard gee-had.


----------



## Shusha

Uncensored2008 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumba robotic vacuum cleaners, Dolphin robotic pool cleaners.
> 
> Just a couple off the top of my head.
Click to expand...


If you are using a computer, you are using Israeli developed technology.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## montelatici

Jewish Apartheid


----------



## Hollie

Islamist apartheid


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>


Since Tinmore  and his new assistant have been posting several of their usual videos (that studio certainly is kept busy), I know he and the assistant wouldn't mind me posting my news.    Afterward, they can get back  to their usual programming of pulling up videos.

No sunshine for BDS: Florida passes latest state bill against boycotts of Israel=

BDS spurs anti-Semitism on campuses, says Brandeis study?

German mayor rejects BDS activity of ‘antisemitic’ teacher?

Tufts BDS Supporters Plan 'Direct Action' Against Pro-Israel Students?

BDS: Anti-Israel and Anti-American?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 Still waiting for your proof of this alleged Israeli apartheid as you have failed to provide any as yet


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't make boycotts illegal so they try to back door restrictions.
> 
> BDS will continue. The lackeys in the government can do what they like.
Click to expand...







 They can and have so looks like you are wrong again


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Jewish Apartheid










 She is AMERICAN and as such has no idea of what it is like to be under constant threat of attack.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Apartheid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is AMERICAN and as such has no idea of what it is like to be under constant threat of attack.
Click to expand...

Sure she does. She has spent a lot of time in Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Tinmore  and his new assistant have been posting several of their usual videos (that studio certainly is kept busy), I know he and the assistant wouldn't mind me posting my news.    Afterward, they can get back  to their usual programming of pulling up videos.
> 
> No sunshine for BDS: Florida passes latest state bill against boycotts of Israel=
> 
> BDS spurs anti-Semitism on campuses, says Brandeis study?
> 
> German mayor rejects BDS activity of ‘antisemitic’ teacher?
> 
> Tufts BDS Supporters Plan 'Direct Action' Against Pro-Israel Students?
> 
> BDS: Anti-Israel and Anti-American?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the links. Now I know where you people get your shit.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Apartheid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is AMERICAN and as such has no idea of what it is like to be under constant threat of attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure she does. She has spent a lot of time in Palestine.
Click to expand...


Odd that she is not wearing her islamically correct Shame Sack. It must be the corrupting influence of the _Great Satan_™


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Apartheid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is AMERICAN and as such has no idea of what it is like to be under constant threat of attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure she does. She has spent a lot of time in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd that she is not wearing her islamically correct Shame Sack. It must be the corrupting influence of the _Great Satan_™
Click to expand...

Two women talk about Gaza. Gaza starts @ 10:25


----------



## Hollie

An Arab-Moslem Death Cultist talks about the Desth Cult.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Tinmore  and his new assistant have been posting several of their usual videos (that studio certainly is kept busy), I know he and the assistant wouldn't mind me posting my news.    Afterward, they can get back  to their usual programming of pulling up videos.
> 
> No sunshine for BDS: Florida passes latest state bill against boycotts of Israel=
> 
> BDS spurs anti-Semitism on campuses, says Brandeis study?
> 
> German mayor rejects BDS activity of ‘antisemitic’ teacher?
> 
> Tufts BDS Supporters Plan 'Direct Action' Against Pro-Israel Students?
> 
> BDS: Anti-Israel and Anti-American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the links. Now I know where you people get your shit.
Click to expand...



So, Tinmore, who is supplying you with those crappy videos that are in such numerous supply?  When you get tired of being the spokesman for that group,, will they offer you a job as the producer or director and you can carry on the tradition of churning them out?  BTW, Tinmore, since you are on duty all the time here, do they ever give you some time off or a least a little bonus?  It is evident that they have given you an assistant to take some of the burden off of you, but you really deserve a little paid vacation.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Apartheid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is AMERICAN and as such has no idea of what it is like to be under constant threat of attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure she does. She has spent a lot of time in Palestine.
Click to expand...







So which of your repeated posts is the LIE then

 In one repeated many times you claim that no one can enter or leave palestine, in another you claim that people enter and leave palestine all the time.    MAKE YOUR MIND UP TIME


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Tinmore  and his new assistant have been posting several of their usual videos (that studio certainly is kept busy), I know he and the assistant wouldn't mind me posting my news.    Afterward, they can get back  to their usual programming of pulling up videos.
> 
> No sunshine for BDS: Florida passes latest state bill against boycotts of Israel=
> 
> BDS spurs anti-Semitism on campuses, says Brandeis study?
> 
> German mayor rejects BDS activity of ‘antisemitic’ teacher?
> 
> Tufts BDS Supporters Plan 'Direct Action' Against Pro-Israel Students?
> 
> BDS: Anti-Israel and Anti-American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the links. Now I know where you people get your shit.
Click to expand...





 The same place you do the MSM and you tube


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>










 And your source is that bastion of palestine      BDS Austria. Not an arab muslim in sight amongst a crowd of maybe 30 BDS activists.

 HOW IS IT AN ARAB MUSLIM MOVEMENT AGAIN, AND NOT A LOONEY LEFT EXCUSE FOR VIOLENCE


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your source is that bastion of palestine      BDS Austria. Not an arab muslim in sight amongst a crowd of maybe 30 BDS activists.
> 
> HOW IS IT AN ARAB MUSLIM MOVEMENT AGAIN, AND NOT A LOONEY LEFT EXCUSE FOR VIOLENCE
Click to expand...

Who said it was?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your source is that bastion of palestine      BDS Austria. Not an arab muslim in sight amongst a crowd of maybe 30 BDS activists.
> 
> HOW IS IT AN ARAB MUSLIM MOVEMENT AGAIN, AND NOT A LOONEY LEFT EXCUSE FOR VIOLENCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said it was?
Click to expand...








 You do all the time when you claim it is a palestinian led movement, yet it is led by neo marxists and neo nazi's in just about every country in the world.   So are you LYING are are you being LIED to and led up the garden path.





 And still waiting for the evidence that shows Israel is apartheid ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your source is that bastion of palestine      BDS Austria. Not an arab muslim in sight amongst a crowd of maybe 30 BDS activists.
> 
> HOW IS IT AN ARAB MUSLIM MOVEMENT AGAIN, AND NOT A LOONEY LEFT EXCUSE FOR VIOLENCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do all the time when you claim it is a palestinian led movement, yet it is led by neo marxists and neo nazi's in just about every country in the world.   So are you LYING are are you being LIED to and led up the garden path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still waiting for the evidence that shows Israel is apartheid ?
Click to expand...

It is probably too complicated for you but I will try.


----------



## Hollie

Pal'istanian Death Cult Social Justice.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your source is that bastion of palestine      BDS Austria. Not an arab muslim in sight amongst a crowd of maybe 30 BDS activists.
> 
> HOW IS IT AN ARAB MUSLIM MOVEMENT AGAIN, AND NOT A LOONEY LEFT EXCUSE FOR VIOLENCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do all the time when you claim it is a palestinian led movement, yet it is led by neo marxists and neo nazi's in just about every country in the world.   So are you LYING are are you being LIED to and led up the garden path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still waiting for the evidence that shows Israel is apartheid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably too complicated for you but I will try.
Click to expand...







 So you provide a one sided view again and omit the International law and Jews reports. And use an islamonazi propagandist as your source.

 Want to try again using a non partisan unbiased source that sticks to truth and reality ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your source is that bastion of palestine      BDS Austria. Not an arab muslim in sight amongst a crowd of maybe 30 BDS activists.
> 
> HOW IS IT AN ARAB MUSLIM MOVEMENT AGAIN, AND NOT A LOONEY LEFT EXCUSE FOR VIOLENCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do all the time when you claim it is a palestinian led movement, yet it is led by neo marxists and neo nazi's in just about every country in the world.   So are you LYING are are you being LIED to and led up the garden path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still waiting for the evidence that shows Israel is apartheid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably too complicated for you but I will try.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you provide a one sided view again and omit the International law and Jews reports. And use an islamonazi propagandist as your source.
> 
> Want to try again using a non partisan unbiased source that sticks to truth and reality ?
Click to expand...

So post the Israeli version. Hold up your end.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your source is that bastion of palestine      BDS Austria. Not an arab muslim in sight amongst a crowd of maybe 30 BDS activists.
> 
> HOW IS IT AN ARAB MUSLIM MOVEMENT AGAIN, AND NOT A LOONEY LEFT EXCUSE FOR VIOLENCE
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do all the time when you claim it is a palestinian led movement, yet it is led by neo marxists and neo nazi's in just about every country in the world.   So are you LYING are are you being LIED to and led up the garden path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still waiting for the evidence that shows Israel is apartheid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably too complicated for you but I will try.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you provide a one sided view again and omit the International law and Jews reports. And use an islamonazi propagandist as your source.
> 
> Want to try again using a non partisan unbiased source that sticks to truth and reality ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So post the Israeli version. Hold up your end.
Click to expand...







 Show definitive proof of any Israeli apartheid from an unbiased and non partisan source. That is it PROVE YOUR CLAIMS IN A PROPER AND INTELLIGENT MANNER AND NOT USING ISLAMONAZI SOURCES. 

You are told that your source is not valid as it is one sided and based on lies and blood libels, so why keep using it ?


 When was Israel branded apartheid by the UN and a case drawn up at the Hague ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Role of U.S. Churches in the BDS Movement *

**


----------



## Hollie

The role of U.S. churches in the BDS movement


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Role of U.S. Churches in the BDS Movement *
> 
> **








 Get real    a pallywood production to slime the Jews from the Jerusalem fund and palestine centre.


All you have is islamonazi propaganda and islamofascist talking points


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Role of U.S. Churches in the BDS Movement *

**


Hollie said:


> The role of U.S. churches in the BDS movement


What were his points?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Role of U.S. Churches in the BDS Movement *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The role of U.S. churches in the BDS movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were his points?
Click to expand...


You're not paying attention?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>










 And yet another pallywood productions to slime the Jews from Electronic Intifada.


 The best you have is LIES, BLOOD LIBELS and MADE UP STORIES from islamonazi's for islamomorons like yourself


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Oh jeese, more Israeli terrorist propaganda crap.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, more Israeli terrorist propaganda crap.
Click to expand...

Oh jeese. Your delicate islamo-sensibilities are offended.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, more Israeli terrorist propaganda crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jeese. Your delicate islamo-sensibilities are offended.
Click to expand...

I don't get offended by Israel shoveling shit. That is their defining characteristic.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>










 Another helping from the pallywood production team of the Jerusalem fund and palestinian centre.


 All you have is islamonazi propaganda that is full of islamofascist talking points and there to slime the Jews


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, more Israeli terrorist propaganda crap.
Click to expand...







 EVIDENCE   otherwise it is just your usual slime the Jews islamonazi propaganda


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, more Israeli terrorist propaganda crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jeese. Your delicate islamo-sensibilities are offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get offended by Israel shoveling shit. That is their defining characteristic.
Click to expand...









 Only in your world where such things offend your delicate islamo-sensibilities


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>


With the never ending supply of videos supplied to Tinmore by his brethren in either the West Bank or Gaza, it is a wonder that he didn't show us this video.  It must be very popular in Tinmore's circle of friends.

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/bre...nian-authority-social-media-video/2014/12/28/


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>



The old gang back there sent you another video, Tinmore???  You must have quite a cache by now.

Boycott-Israel Movement Tainted by Ties to Terrorists, Researchers Find


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>



They, like many, conflate anti-Zionism with criticism of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They, like many, conflate anti-Zionism with criticism of Israel.
Click to expand...

Indeed, not to bright, huh.

They are just desperate to shut down talk about Palestinian rights.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> They are just desperate to shut down talk about Palestinian rights.



Discussion of anti-Zionism has NOTHING to do with Arab Palestinian rights.  Discussion of anti-Zionism has only to do with Jewish rights. Anyone discussing anti-Zionism (anti-Jewish rights) is, by definition, NOT discussing Arab Palestinian rights.  Discussing anti-Zionism is the discussion of the restriction, refusal or retraction of Jewish rights.  Don't conflate the two.  They are not related.  

Let's talk about (positive) Arab Palestinian rights without discussing Jewish rights.  

Do Arab Palestinians have the right to self-determination?  Yes, yes, they do.  
Do Arab Palestinians have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State)?  Yes, yes, they do.  
Do Arab Palestinians have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries?  They do.
Do Arab Palestinians have the right to peace and security?  They do.  

Easy, right? 

Now let's talk about (negative) Jewish rights without discussing Palestinians rights.

Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination?  No, no they do not.  
Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State).  No, no they do not.  
Do the Jewish people have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries?  They do not.
Do the Jewish people have the right to peace and security?  No, they do not.  

See how that works?  The one is not dependent upon the other.  Its real easy to talk about Arab Palestinian rights while saying nothing about Jewish rights.  And its real easy to deny Jewish rights while saying nothing about Arab Palestinian rights.

So no, calling out discussion about anti-Zionism as being antisemitism has nothing to do with discussion of Palestinian rights.


----------



## Shusha

Now, what happens if we acknowledge that both peoples have rights and that the rights of both peoples must be protected?  How would we frame that conversation?  How would we ensure that the rights of both peoples are able to be exercised?

The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to self-determination.
The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to a State.
The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to a territory.
The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to peace and security.  

Do you see how that fundamentally changes the conversation?

Who should have a State?  Well, both of them obviously.  
Who should have a sovereign territory?  Well, both of them.
Who should have peace and security?  Both of them.  

See, the granting of rights to one peoples does not actually remove them from another.  Who should be permitted to access the Holy Places?  Both of them obviously.  Is that possible?  Of course it is.  Who should have territory?  Well, both of them.  Is that possible?  Of course it is.  Just draw a line.  People are already living where they are living.  (You could always use a little parenting trick -- have one child make the cut and the other child choose the piece they want.)  Who should have peace and security?  Both.  No more resisting.  This is not hard.  

The problem is that Team Palestine constantly frames the conflict in such a way that the Jewish people's rights must be restricted, removed, retracted or refused.  And that, my friends, is why anti-Zionism is antisemitism.


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination? No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to peace and security? No, they do not.



Does a religious group have the right to self-determination? Not necessarily, they need to first be the people of the place not settler colonists.
Does a religious group have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
Does a religious group have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
Does a religious group have the right to peace and security? Yes, yes they do, just like everybody else, but when that religious group occupies, disposesses and oppresses an indigenous people, they shouldn't be surprised if that people resist.


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> Now, what happens if we acknowledge that both peoples have rights and that the rights of both peoples must be protected?  How would we frame that conversation?  How would we ensure that the rights of both peoples are able to be exercised?
> 
> The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to self-determination.
> The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to a State.
> The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to a territory.
> The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to peace and security.
> 
> Do you see how that fundamentally changes the conversation?
> 
> Who should have a State?  Well, both of them obviously.
> Who should have a sovereign territory?  Well, both of them.
> Who should have peace and security?  Both of them.
> 
> See, the granting of rights to one peoples does not actually remove them from another.  Who should be permitted to access the Holy Places?  Both of them obviously.  Is that possible?  Of course it is.  Who should have territory?  Well, both of them.  Is that possible?  Of course it is.  Just draw a line.  People are already living where they are living.  (You could always use a little parenting trick -- have one child make the cut and the other child choose the piece they want.)  Who should have peace and security?  Both.  No more resisting.  This is not hard.
> 
> The problem is that Team Palestine constantly frames the conflict in such a way that the Jewish people's rights must be restricted, removed, retracted or refused.  And that, my friends, is why anti-Zionism is antisemitism.



This argues from a false premise, that one set is a people and not a religious group.


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old gang back there sent you another video, Tinmore???  You must have quite a cache by now.
> 
> Boycott-Israel Movement Tainted by Ties to Terrorists, Researchers Find
Click to expand...


"Researchers" tainted by Zionist funding.

"The Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) is a neoconservative advocacy organization that was founded in the wake of the 9/11 attacks with the goal of pushing an aggressive “war on terror” in the Middle East and “pro-Israel” policies in Washington"

"FDD grew out of a right-wing pro-Israel initiative launched in early 2001 called EMET. Reports _Slate_: “On April 24, 2001, three major pro-Israel donors incorporated an organization called EMET (Hebrew for ‘truth’). In an application to the Internal Revenue Service for tax-exempt status, [FDD president Clifford May] explained that the group ‘was to provide education to enhance Israel’s image in North America and the public’s understanding of issues affecting Israeli-Arab relations.’”

"Another core FDD preoccupation is the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, about which the organization promotes views similar to those of Israel’s right-wing Likud Party."

Foundation for Defense of Democracies - Right Web - Institute for Policy Studies


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 Palestinian talking points and islamonazi propaganda LIES


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They, like many, conflate anti-Zionism with criticism of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, not to bright, huh.
> 
> They are just desperate to shut down talk about Palestinian rights.
Click to expand...








 So you say......................


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination? No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to peace and security? No, they do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a religious group have the right to self-determination? Not necessarily, they need to first be the people of the place not settler colonists.
> Does a religious group have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Does a religious group have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Does a religious group have the right to peace and security? Yes, yes they do, just like everybody else, but when that religious group occupies, disposesses and oppresses an indigenous people, they shouldn't be surprised if that people resist.
Click to expand...








 So that is the arab muslims out of palestine

 So that is the arab muslims out of palestine

 So that is the arab muslims out of palestine

 So that is the arab muslims out of palestine

 And seeing as the arab muslims have tried occupy , disposses and oppress the indigenous Jews of palestine since the 7C they shouldnt be surprised that people resist


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, what happens if we acknowledge that both peoples have rights and that the rights of both peoples must be protected?  How would we frame that conversation?  How would we ensure that the rights of both peoples are able to be exercised?
> 
> The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to self-determination.
> The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to a State.
> The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to a territory.
> The Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian peoples both have rights to peace and security.
> 
> Do you see how that fundamentally changes the conversation?
> 
> Who should have a State?  Well, both of them obviously.
> Who should have a sovereign territory?  Well, both of them.
> Who should have peace and security?  Both of them.
> 
> See, the granting of rights to one peoples does not actually remove them from another.  Who should be permitted to access the Holy Places?  Both of them obviously.  Is that possible?  Of course it is.  Who should have territory?  Well, both of them.  Is that possible?  Of course it is.  Just draw a line.  People are already living where they are living.  (You could always use a little parenting trick -- have one child make the cut and the other child choose the piece they want.)  Who should have peace and security?  Both.  No more resisting.  This is not hard.
> 
> The problem is that Team Palestine constantly frames the conflict in such a way that the Jewish people's rights must be restricted, removed, retracted or refused.  And that, my friends, is why anti-Zionism is antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This argues from a false premise, that one set is a people and not a religious group.
Click to expand...







 IT ALL DEPENDS ON HOW YOU DEFINE A RELIGIOUS GROUP, WOULD YOU CALL A GROUP THAT DETERMINES ITS POLITICS ALONG PURELY RELIGIOUS LINES AND ARE RECENT ARRIVALS AFTER A 1000 YEAR ABSENCE A PEOPLE ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old gang back there sent you another video, Tinmore???  You must have quite a cache by now.
> 
> Boycott-Israel Movement Tainted by Ties to Terrorists, Researchers Find
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Researchers" tainted by Zionist funding.
> 
> "The Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) is a neoconservative advocacy organization that was founded in the wake of the 9/11 attacks with the goal of pushing an aggressive “war on terror” in the Middle East and “pro-Israel” policies in Washington"
> 
> "FDD grew out of a right-wing pro-Israel initiative launched in early 2001 called EMET. Reports _Slate_: “On April 24, 2001, three major pro-Israel donors incorporated an organization called EMET (Hebrew for ‘truth’). In an application to the Internal Revenue Service for tax-exempt status, [FDD president Clifford May] explained that the group ‘was to provide education to enhance Israel’s image in North America and the public’s understanding of issues affecting Israeli-Arab relations.’”
> 
> "Another core FDD preoccupation is the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, about which the organization promotes views similar to those of Israel’s right-wing Likud Party."
> 
> Foundation for Defense of Democracies - Right Web - Institute for Policy Studies
Click to expand...






 No more or less than "Researchers" tainted by neo marxist funding, islamonazi funding, neo nazi funding and white supremacist funding


----------



## Shusha

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination? No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to peace and security? No, they do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a religious group have the right to self-determination? Not necessarily, they need to first be the people of the place not settler colonists.
> Does a religious group have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Does a religious group have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Does a religious group have the right to peace and security? Yes, yes they do, just like everybody else, but when that religious group occupies, disposesses and oppresses an indigenous people, they shouldn't be surprised if that people resist.
Click to expand...



Thank you.  You have proved my point.  Its not about Palestinian rights.  Its about the restriction, refusal, and retraction of Jewish rights.  The argument is not FOR Palestinian rights, but against Jewish rights.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They, like many, conflate anti-Zionism with criticism of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, not to bright, huh.
> 
> They are just desperate to shut down talk about Palestinian rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say......................
Click to expand...

If you are losing the debate, and Israel is losing the debate, the next step is to shut down the debate. Israel is desperate to shut down the debate.

*PALESTINIAN STUDENTS EXCEPTION TO FREE SPEECH*

**


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old gang back there sent you another video, Tinmore???  You must have quite a cache by now.
> 
> Boycott-Israel Movement Tainted by Ties to Terrorists, Researchers Find
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Researchers" tainted by Zionist funding.
> 
> "The Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) is a neoconservative advocacy organization that was founded in the wake of the 9/11 attacks with the goal of pushing an aggressive “war on terror” in the Middle East and “pro-Israel” policies in Washington"
> 
> "FDD grew out of a right-wing pro-Israel initiative launched in early 2001 called EMET. Reports _Slate_: “On April 24, 2001, three major pro-Israel donors incorporated an organization called EMET (Hebrew for ‘truth’). In an application to the Internal Revenue Service for tax-exempt status, [FDD president Clifford May] explained that the group ‘was to provide education to enhance Israel’s image in North America and the public’s understanding of issues affecting Israeli-Arab relations.’”
> 
> "Another core FDD preoccupation is the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, about which the organization promotes views similar to those of Israel’s right-wing Likud Party."
> 
> Foundation for Defense of Democracies - Right Web - Institute for Policy Studies
Click to expand...


Strange how so many pro Palis here utilize the hate sites for their information, but if a conservative site is mentioned, it is a big no no in their minds.

Tell us, are you denying that there is any anti-Semitism on the campuses of the U.S. and Canada?

Jewish students battle rising anti-Semitism on campus


----------



## montelatici

With the Alt-Right on Trump's coattails, there will be more Nazi flags on campus.  Nothing to do with Muslims, the Alt-Right are white nationalists.  They want to create a state in which white Europeans can maintain their religions and culture pure.  Kind of like the Zionists.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Obama's "Champion of Change" Calls for BDS at Pro-Hamas Group*
December 9, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





Linda Sarsour is the darling of left-wing politician from New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio to Bernie Sanders to Barack Hussein Obama, whose White House named her a Champion of Change. 

She appeared at an American Muslims for Palestine conference, a hate group tied to various forms of support for Hamas, to say that the only Jews she'll tolerate are Jews that hate other Jews as much as she does.

...

No bridge building to Jews.

But then again as the Koran tells Muslims, Quran (5:51) - "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people."

Ishaq 262 - "Some Muslims remained friends with the Jews, so Allah sent down a Quran forbidding them to take Jews as friends"

Islam is a religion of hate. While the lefties who invite Sarsour and other Islamic bigots pretend that they're promoting tolerance, true tolerance lies in calling out Islamic bigotry, not in tolerating it. Or championing it.

Obama's "Champion of Change" Calls for BDS at Pro-Hamas Group


----------



## montelatici

Judaism is more of a religion of hate if you just read Talmudic verses or the Torah.  Why do you post such nonsense. Look up Soferim 15, for example.


----------



## American_Jihad

montelatici said:


> Judaism is more of a religion of hate if you just read Talmudic verses or the Torah.  Why do you post such nonsense. Look up Soferim 15, for example.


Islam is backward it never modernized and I'm afraid it never will. It truly is the religion/political/financial/law/jihad of peace...


----------



## montelatici

How is Islam as edified by the Koran any different than Judaism as edified in the Torah, Old Testament and Talmud, in terms of hate and sanctioning of behavior that we Christians find abhorrent?


----------



## American_Jihad

montelatici said:


> How is Islam as edified by the Koran any different than Judaism as edified in the Torah, Old Testament and Talmud, in terms of hate and sanctioning of behavior that we Christians find abhorrent?


The answer is post #1853, but you might have a _intellectual disability_...


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> With the Alt-Right on Trump's coattails, there will be more Nazi flags on campus.  Nothing to do with Muslims, the Alt-Right are white nationalists.  They want to create a state in which white Europeans can maintain their religions and culture pure.  Kind of like the Zionists.





​


----------



## montelatici

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Alt-Right on Trump's coattails, there will be more Nazi flags on campus.  Nothing to do with Muslims, the Alt-Right are white nationalists.  They want to create a state in which white Europeans can maintain their religions and culture pure.  Kind of like the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


One of your first truthful posts.  You don't understand.


----------



## montelatici

American_Jihad said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Islam as edified by the Koran any different than Judaism as edified in the Torah, Old Testament and Talmud, in terms of hate and sanctioning of behavior that we Christians find abhorrent?
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is post #1853, but you might have a _intellectual disability_...
Click to expand...


That's what's called projection.  LOL


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Judaism is more of a religion of hate if you just read Talmudic verses or the Torah.  Why do you post such nonsense. Look up Soferim 15, for example.



You have no understanding of Talmud.  Don't pretend that you do and that you are not pulling this crap from hate sites.  There are PLENTY of verses which prohibit killing people.  And this one in no way supports any kind of murder or genocide, if you understand even the least, smallest thing about how to study Talmud. 

One does not properly judge a religion as being of hate by pulling a handful of words from a text and declaring that the entire religion and people is therefore evil. 

Hate is never a single line of text.  Hate is a complex interaction of a number of different factors, most especially how the religious faith interprets that text and how they act upon it.  It just doesn't work the way you say it does.  And, to be clear, I will not condemn Islam just because of a few lines of text from ancient scripts.  Nor Christianity for that matter.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is more of a religion of hate if you just read Talmudic verses or the Torah.  Why do you post such nonsense. Look up Soferim 15, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no understanding of Talmud.  Don't pretend that you do and that you are not pulling this crap from hate sites.  There are PLENTY of verses which prohibit killing people.  And this one in no way supports any kind of murder or genocide, if you understand even the least, smallest thing about how to study Talmud.
> 
> One does not properly judge a religion as being of hate by pulling a handful of words from a text and declaring that the entire religion and people is therefore evil.
> 
> Hate is never a single line of text.  Hate is a complex interaction of a number of different factors, most especially how the religious faith interprets that text and how they act upon it.  It just doesn't work the way you say it does.  And, to be clear, I will not condemn Islam just because of a few lines of text from ancient scripts.  Nor Christianity for that matter.
Click to expand...


That was my point exactly.  At least we agree about this. Perhaps you should bone up on your reading comprehension.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Judaism is more of a religion of hate if you just read Talmudic verses or the Torah.  Why do you post such nonsense. Look up Soferim 15, for example.



Now Monte is going to give us the Talmud verses where it shows Jews hate.  Maybe he will get them from the same hate site that a Muslim woman from India used to get hers.  As for the Torah, Monte forgets that in ancient times the different societies were violent.  Can you tell us about the Punic and Peloponnesian Wars, Monday, and how peaceful everything was?


----------



## montelatici

I see, it's ok for Torah or Talmud writings to express hate, but not for the Koran.  You are so screwed up and conditioned you don't even comprehend how hypocritical you are.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> How is Islam as edified by the Koran any different than Judaism as edified in the Torah, Old Testament and Talmud, in terms of hate and sanctioning of behavior that we Christians find abhorrent?


You should learn some of your xtian history if you want to learn of hate and sanctioning of hellacious behavior. 

Why do you post such ignorant tripe?


----------



## fncceo

montelatici said:


> I see, it's ok for Torah or Talmud writings to express hate, but not for the Koran.  You are so screwed up and conditioned you don't even comprehend how hypocritical you are.



Since you can't actually READ Talmud or Torah and have to rely on 'translations' you found on the Internet, it's fair to say you don't have the first clue what Talmud or Torah have to say.


----------



## montelatici

Do you rely on translations of the Koran on the web, to spread your hate?


----------



## fncceo

montelatici said:


> Do you rely on translations of the Koran on the wen, to spread your hate?



I'm not the least bit interested in what the Koran has to say.  I don't judge any group of people based on something written over a thousand years ago.


----------



## montelatici

That was my point exactly, I guess you didn't read the posts.


----------



## fncceo

montelatici said:


> That was my point exactly, I guess you didn't read the posts.



I have never disparaged Islam. As a Jew, I'm quite familiar what happens when you start lumping all the adherents of any religion into a single group. Once you do, boxcars and barbed wire aren't far off.  If you can link to any posts where I have, you're free to repost them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

American_Jihad said:


> *Obama's "Champion of Change" Calls for BDS at Pro-Hamas Group*
> December 9, 2016
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda Sarsour is the darling of left-wing politician from New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio to Bernie Sanders to Barack Hussein Obama, whose White House named her a Champion of Change.
> 
> She appeared at an American Muslims for Palestine conference, a hate group tied to various forms of support for Hamas, to say that the only Jews she'll tolerate are Jews that hate other Jews as much as she does.
> 
> ...
> 
> No bridge building to Jews.
> 
> But then again as the Koran tells Muslims, Quran (5:51) - "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people."
> 
> Ishaq 262 - "Some Muslims remained friends with the Jews, so Allah sent down a Quran forbidding them to take Jews as friends"
> 
> Islam is a religion of hate. While the lefties who invite Sarsour and other Islamic bigots pretend that they're promoting tolerance, true tolerance lies in calling out Islamic bigotry, not in tolerating it. Or championing it.
> 
> Obama's "Champion of Change" Calls for BDS at Pro-Hamas Group


----------



## montelatici

fncceo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point exactly, I guess you didn't read the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never disparaged Islam. As a Jew, I'm quite familiar what happens when you start lumping all the adherents of any religion into a single group. Once you do, boxcars and barbed wire aren't far off.  If you can link to any posts where I have, you're free to repost them.
Click to expand...


I was responding to someone else who posted the following:

"But then again as the Koran tells Muslims, Quran (5:51) - "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people."

Ishaq 262 - "Some Muslims remained friends with the Jews, so Allah sent down a Quran forbidding them to take Jews as friends"

Islam is a religion of hate. While the lefties who invite Sarsour and other Islamic bigots pretend that they're promoting tolerance, true tolerance lies in calling out Islamic bigotry, not in tolerating it. Or championing it."

I indicated to him that if I pulled versus from the Talmud, Torah etc. from the internet they would be just as disgusting.


----------



## fncceo

montelatici said:


> Judaism is more of a religion of hate if you just read Talmudic verses or the Torah. Why do you post such nonsense. Look up Soferim 15, for example.




You're being deliberately disingenuous.   Your post says NOTHING about taking quotes from the Internet.  You're speaking as if you ACTUALLY know what is contained in Talmud, which you don't.


----------



## montelatici

How do you think he was going to look up Soferim 15. From the internet. 

Notice the word "edified" ion my comment below.

"How is Islam as edified by the Koran any different than Judaism as edified in the Torah, Old Testament and Talmud, in terms of hate and sanctioning of behavior that we Christians find abhorrent?"


----------



## fncceo

montelatici said:


> How do you think he was going to look up Soferim 15. From the internet.
> 
> Notice the word "edified" ion my comment below.
> 
> "How is Islam as edified by the Koran any different than Judaism as edified in the Torah, Old Testament and Talmud, in terms of hate and sanctioning of behavior that we Christians find abhorrent?"



When you spread lies and defame people by pretending to be authoritative on a subject, don't try to pass it off as enlightenment.


----------



## montelatici

Oh shut the f_ck up, I was trying to demonstrate that pulling crap verses off the internet to denigrate either Judaism or Islam was a stupid approach.  If you don't understand English go to some other forum.


----------



## fncceo

montelatici said:


> Oh shut the f_ck up, I was trying to demonstrate that pulling crap verses off the internet to denigrate either Judaism or Islam was a stupid approach.  If you don't understand English go to some other forum.



Sure you were....


----------



## montelatici

Of course I was asshole.


----------



## fncceo

montelatici said:


> Of course I was asshole.



Did you mean to leave out the comma?  Because, if it was deliberate, that would be a very uncharacteristic admission.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> I see, it's ok for Torah or Talmud writings to express hate, but not for the Koran.  You are so screwed up and conditioned you don't even comprehend how hypocritical you are.



The hypocritical one is you, Monte, and as I said previously, those who are not Jew haters, have your number..  Come on, pull up one of the hate sites and give us those fake Talmud quotes that all the Jew haters have in the past, such as from Stormfront.com.   As for the Torah, tell us when that was written, and tell us when the Koran was written.  How conveniently you skip over how the Muslims left the Arabian Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries, forcing many people to convert and slaughtering many who refused.  Even today, there are Muslims who want to kill those who are non believers, even if they belong to a different sect.

"The Quran contains at least 109 verses that call Muslims to war with nonbelievers for the sake of Islamic rule. Some are quite graphic, with commands to chop off heads and fingers and kill infidels wherever they may be hiding. Muslims who do not join the fight are called 'hypocrites' and warned that Allah will send them to Hell if they do not join the slaughter."


----------



## montelatici

There you go, finding internet quotes of the Koran.  That's what we were talking about you idiot.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> There you go, finding internet quotes of the Koran.  That's what we were talking about you idiot.


Not a quote but an observation and a fact.


----------



## montelatici

You are quoting internet translations.  That was the point.  You haven't a clue what the Koran says.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> You are quoting internet translations.  That was the point.  You haven't a clue what the Koran says.


I know what the Koran teaches. My question is why do you defend Islam if you are a Christian, as you proclaim? The two religions are at odds with one another.


----------



## montelatici

I don't defend Islam.  I said that quoting internet translations of verses from religious texts written a thousand or thousands years ago put most religions in a bad light.  That's the point of this thread.


----------



## fncceo

British man convicted for antisemitic online campaign against Jewish lawmaker

Just FYI


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> You are quoting internet translations.  That was the point.  You haven't a clue what the Koran says.




Does anyone really have to be able to interpret the  Koran when we see what is happening today?  Hmm, wonder how many Shia and Ahmadiyya have been murdered this month by Sunnis.


----------



## montelatici

You mean like this?


----------



## American_Jihad

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are quoting internet translations.  That was the point.  You haven't a clue what the Koran says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really have to be able to interpret the  Koran when we see what is happening today?  Hmm, wonder how many Shia and Ahmadiyya have been murdered this month by Sunnis.
Click to expand...

That's basically what I told him/it here...


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> You mean like this?



Kahane Lives!!!


----------



## montelatici

Well you two clowns see that some Jews say the same thing regarding killing non-Jews.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Well you two clowns see that some Jews say the same thing regarding killing non-Jews.



Is anyone aware of other men of the clergy in several countries around the world saying to kill those who don't follow their religion the way Muslim clerics do?  Maybe the head  clown on here is aware of it.  Do you know of any, Monte?   I wonder how many Muslims believe that when Jesus returns, he is going to break all the crosses and preach Islam.   Muslims on other message boards have brought this up and believe it is going to happen.


----------



## montelatici

Oh shut up asshole.  You are simply a hater.  You can find websites  where Evangelical Christians claim that there will be a Rapture and Jews will accept Jesus or be killed.


----------



## Andylusion

montelatici said:


> You mean like this?



Yeah, except he's right.   The Gaza and West Bank people have said for decades, and up to this very day, that they intend to destroy Israel.

Now, if the neighbor next door, decides that his goal in life is to kill me and my family or die trying....  then he has set parameters that exclude peaceful co-existence.   Either me or him.

This guy in your video didn't say that's been the policies of the Jewish people, or Israel.  He simply pointed out that this is the reality.   The Gaza and West Bank people have no intention, whatsoever of living in peace with the Jews.  They intend to fight the Jewish to the bitter end.

He is simply saying what the facts of the situation are.  It *IS* either us or them.   The Israelis should push the Arabs out, or give them the fight they want.  They WANT to fight.  They WANT to die.   .... Of course they really don't want to die.  They want the Jews to die.  But that's not going to happen.

This bloodshed will not stop until Israel annexes Gaza and the West Bank, and does away with those people.  

This guy is dead on right.

If nothing else, history proves him right, because we've tried it your way, for 30 years, if not longer.   Israel has tried to find a peaceful solution, the result is



 

Kids show for little Palestine girls.  Isn't that sweet?  Disney in the US.......



 
He's like Halloween!   Accept they are celebrating a teenager that stabbed to death an unarmed mother.... but she was Jewish, so the Black Lives Matter didn't care.



 

This photo is intentionally made blurry and low quality.

This nice Palestinian man isn't holding up meat at the butcher market.....

No..... that's actually the insides of a Jewish man he just got down carving up.

Point being............   We've tried it your way.  We've tried it the peaceful co-existence way.

The guy in your video has being validated by history up to the present day.  He's right.   The Gaza-West-bank people have made this an us-or-them fight, and the Jews will win.  They will die.  Their choice... their fault.... their deaths.


----------



## Andylusion

montelatici said:


> Oh shut up asshole.  You are simply a hater.  You can find websites  where Evangelical Christians claim that there will be a Rapture and Jews will accept Jesus or be killed.



And it says that in the end times when Yahweh returns, the Jews will accept their messiah.   All true.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They, like many, conflate anti-Zionism with criticism of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, not to bright, huh.
> 
> They are just desperate to shut down talk about Palestinian rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are losing the debate, and Israel is losing the debate, the next step is to shut down the debate. Israel is desperate to shut down the debate.
> 
> *PALESTINIAN STUDENTS EXCEPTION TO FREE SPEECH*
> 
> **
Click to expand...








 And were is their free speech curtailed, as the definition is of speech that is not based on lies, fabrications, propaganda or libels. So when they say that their right to call Jews terrorist's has been removed it is because they were in breach of a law 


It is not Israel shutting down the debate but  those who would be held responsible for the action that is shutting down the debate. The easiest way to shut down debate is to accuse the other side of shutting down the debate.    THINK ON IT


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> With the Alt-Right on Trump's coattails, there will be more Nazi flags on campus.  Nothing to do with Muslims, the Alt-Right are white nationalists.  They want to create a state in which white Europeans can maintain their religions and culture pure.  Kind of like the Zionists.









 Or the Catholics, who also happen to be neo nazi's and islamomazi propagandists


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Oh shut up asshole.  You are simply a hater.  You can find websites  where Evangelical Christians claim that there will be a Rapture and Jews will accept Jesus or be killed.


Thus spake the chief ass hole, Monte.  Regardless of what the Evangelicals think, they don't go around and kill people because they think they are non believers.  However, thank you for showing us that you felt you had to park yourself on this forum all day long because the Jews happened to be involved.  Meanwhile, the Muslims are certainly doing a good job of killing each other elsewhere, and the chief ass hole doesn't even blink.


----------



## montelatici

Andylusion said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, except he's right.   The Gaza and West Bank people have said for decades, and up to this very day, that they intend to destroy Israel.
> 
> Now, if the neighbor next door, decides that his goal in life is to kill me and my family or die trying....  then he has set parameters that exclude peaceful co-existence.   Either me or him.
> 
> This guy in your video didn't say that's been the policies of the Jewish people, or Israel.  He simply pointed out that this is the reality.   The Gaza and West Bank people have no intention, whatsoever of living in peace with the Jews.  They intend to fight the Jewish to the bitter end.
> 
> He is simply saying what the facts of the situation are.  It *IS* either us or them.   The Israelis should push the Arabs out, or give them the fight they want.  They WANT to fight.  They WANT to die.   .... Of course they really don't want to die.  They want the Jews to die.  But that's not going to happen.
> 
> This bloodshed will not stop until Israel annexes Gaza and the West Bank, and does away with those people.
> 
> This guy is dead on right.
> 
> If nothing else, history proves him right, because we've tried it your way, for 30 years, if not longer.   Israel has tried to find a peaceful solution, the result is
> 
> View attachment 101427
> 
> Kids show for little Palestine girls.  Isn't that sweet?  Disney in the US.......
> 
> View attachment 101428
> He's like Halloween!   Accept they are celebrating a teenager that stabbed to death an unarmed mother.... but she was Jewish, so the Black Lives Matter didn't care.
> 
> View attachment 101429
> 
> This photo is intentionally made blurry and low quality.
> 
> This nice Palestinian man isn't holding up meat at the butcher market.....
> 
> No..... that's actually the insides of a Jewish man he just got down carving up.
> 
> Point being............   We've tried it your way.  We've tried it the peaceful co-existence way.
> 
> The guy in your video has being validated by history up to the present day.  He's right.   The Gaza-West-bank people have made this an us-or-them fight, and the Jews will win.  They will die.  Their choice... their fault.... their deaths.
Click to expand...


That photo was debunked long ago.  What a tool you are. LOL

_ "after you spend enough time sifting through the compost of the Internet, you’ll learn better to identify goreporn. That picture you sent is not of the Ramallah lynching, as the real pictures from that event attest (see above—no disembowelment). It most likely depicts the aftermath of an Israeli missile strike on Palestinian terrorists, after which Palestinians have been known to comb the blast site for body parts, hold them aloft and alternately wail and promise revenge. You’re right that confusing that photo with the Ramallah lynching could bolster false reports of cannibalism.”

_


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillel’s Disgrace*
* While Jewish students are terrorized on campus, Hillel takes on another mission. *
December 12, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





While Jewish students are terrorized on campus, Hillel CEO Eric Fingerhut took on another mission.

"The Hillel family will watch out for our Muslim brothers and sisters on campus,” the failed Democratic pol declared. And he added, “As we hope they will watch out for us."

There is as much hope of campus hate groups like the Muslim Students’ Association, which has a long history of terrorizing Jews on campus, doing that as there was for Fingerhut in his 2004 Ohio Senate bid which he lost with one of the worst showings by a Democratic Senate candidate in the state. But after taking Ohio Democrats down with him, Fingerhut moved on to tanking Hillel.

In his address to the Hillel International General Assembly, Fingerhut seemed to think the big campus crisis was for Muslims, not Jews. “We will stand by our brothers of the Muslim faith,” he bloviated.

But Fingerhut was only trying to outdo the ADL’s Jonathan Greenblatt who had won approval from no less a Jewish civil rights figure than J.K. Rowling for declaring at what was supposed to be an event to tackle anti-Semitism, “The day they create a registry for Muslims is the day that I register as a Muslim.”

Fighting actual anti-Semitism isn’t cool. Just ask anyone trying to bring attention to Keith Ellison’s long history of anti-Semitism and association with anti-Semitic groups as he crawls on to head the DNC. Defending Muslims against an imaginary threat however is as hip and trendy as a Williamsburg bar.

There up on stage was Eboo Patel, as one of Hillel’s partners, who had bragged of encouraging Hillel to talk to the MSA. Patel had appeared at Islamic Society of North America events, which was named as an unindicted co-conspirator in funding Hamas, and celebrated the election of Ingrid Mattson to head the Islamist group by declaring, "I'm proud to have her elected as my president.” Mattson had denounced Israeli “brutality” and defended Sami Al-Arian, the head of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.

It only got worse from there.

Hillel had silenced pro-Israel columnist Caroline Glick, yet it provided a platform for anti-Israel activist Jill Jacobs and widely promoted her anti-Israel pressure group, T’ruah, featuring it on its social media feed. Jacobs has campaigned against efforts to fight BDS and attacked Jewish charities helping Jews in ’67 Israel.

Jill Jacobs had even signed a letter calling for “constructive engagement” with a Hamas government even after Hamas had broadcast the threat, “My message to the loathed Jews: There is no god but Allah, we will chase you everywhere. We are a nation that drinks blood. We know that there is no better blood than the blood of Jews.”

Despite that both the ADL and Hillel gave her a prominent forum. Hillel’s own guidelines are supposed to bar opponents of Israel. And yet they were as neglected at the GA as they are on many campuses.

Also given a forum was Stosh Cotler, a former sex club dancer turned anti-Israel activist who had called for prosecuting Israeli soldiers for war crimes before she paired up with Soros’ son on Bend the Arc PAC.

Hillel International chose to promote Cotler, like T’ruah, on its social media feed. If Hillel doesn’t live by its own guidelines at its General Assembly, why expect any more from it on college campuses?

But that fit with the theme of the event which, despite the motto, had nothing to do with Israel or the Jewish people, but centered on social justice. Fingerhut echoed the same tired Trump alarmism. Peering at his notes to make sure he didn’t leave any political victimhoods out, he warned that students on campus would have to deal with “Islamophobia”, “Homophobia”, “Mockery of the differently abled” and “oppression of non-white cultures and non-white peoples”.

...

And Hillel, like the ADL and many other establishment groups, is hoping that Trump’s victory will allow it to abandon Israel and head as hard to the left as it can without too many protests from its donors.

Hillel is a tragedy and a disgrace. But it’s the tragedy and disgrace of the American Jewish establishment which has nearly run out of time to make a final choice between Judaism, the Jewish people and the left.

Hillel’s Disgrace


----------



## Andylusion

montelatici said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, except he's right.   The Gaza and West Bank people have said for decades, and up to this very day, that they intend to destroy Israel.
> 
> Now, if the neighbor next door, decides that his goal in life is to kill me and my family or die trying....  then he has set parameters that exclude peaceful co-existence.   Either me or him.
> 
> This guy in your video didn't say that's been the policies of the Jewish people, or Israel.  He simply pointed out that this is the reality.   The Gaza and West Bank people have no intention, whatsoever of living in peace with the Jews.  They intend to fight the Jewish to the bitter end.
> 
> He is simply saying what the facts of the situation are.  It *IS* either us or them.   The Israelis should push the Arabs out, or give them the fight they want.  They WANT to fight.  They WANT to die.   .... Of course they really don't want to die.  They want the Jews to die.  But that's not going to happen.
> 
> This bloodshed will not stop until Israel annexes Gaza and the West Bank, and does away with those people.
> 
> This guy is dead on right.
> 
> If nothing else, history proves him right, because we've tried it your way, for 30 years, if not longer.   Israel has tried to find a peaceful solution, the result is
> 
> View attachment 101427
> 
> Kids show for little Palestine girls.  Isn't that sweet?  Disney in the US.......
> 
> View attachment 101428
> He's like Halloween!   Accept they are celebrating a teenager that stabbed to death an unarmed mother.... but she was Jewish, so the Black Lives Matter didn't care.
> 
> View attachment 101429
> 
> This photo is intentionally made blurry and low quality.
> 
> This nice Palestinian man isn't holding up meat at the butcher market.....
> 
> No..... that's actually the insides of a Jewish man he just got down carving up.
> 
> Point being............   We've tried it your way.  We've tried it the peaceful co-existence way.
> 
> The guy in your video has being validated by history up to the present day.  He's right.   The Gaza-West-bank people have made this an us-or-them fight, and the Jews will win.  They will die.  Their choice... their fault.... their deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That photo was debunked long ago.  What a tool you are. LOL
> 
> _ "after you spend enough time sifting through the compost of the Internet, you’ll learn better to identify goreporn. That picture you sent is not of the Ramallah lynching, as the real pictures from that event attest (see above—no disembowelment). It most likely depicts the aftermath of an Israeli missile strike on Palestinian terrorists, after which Palestinians have been known to comb the blast site for body parts, hold them aloft and alternately wail and promise revenge. You’re right that confusing that photo with the Ramallah lynching could bolster false reports of cannibalism.”
> _
Click to expand...


I'll take your word for it.   That's perfectly fine with me.

So out of the 1,000 or so pictures I've seen from Gaza and West Bank.... that one picture, was not as stated.

Ok.   You have about a thousand more pictures to debunk, to make the case that Gaza and West Bank people are anything other than animals.

Get ready, get set, go!   I'll be waiting.

Replacement....


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination? No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to peace and security? No, they do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a religious group have the right to self-determination? Not necessarily, they need to first be the people of the place not settler colonists.
> Does a religious group have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Does a religious group have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Does a religious group have the right to peace and security? Yes, yes they do, just like everybody else, but when that religious group occupies, disposesses and oppresses an indigenous people, they shouldn't be surprised if that people resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  You have proved my point.  Its not about Palestinian rights.  Its about the restriction, refusal, and retraction of Jewish rights.  The argument is not FOR Palestinian rights, but against Jewish rights.
Click to expand...


What specific "Jewish rights" am I arguing against? Settler colonists do not have any rights over and above the native population, much less a random religious-political group that suddenly decides to take over someone elses homeland because their "holy book" says it's alright to do so. Your "point" is fundamentally invalid to begin with.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination? No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to peace and security? No, they do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a religious group have the right to self-determination? Not necessarily, they need to first be the people of the place not settler colonists.
> Does a religious group have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Does a religious group have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Does a religious group have the right to peace and security? Yes, yes they do, just like everybody else, but when that religious group occupies, disposesses and oppresses an indigenous people, they shouldn't be surprised if that people resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  You have proved my point.  Its not about Palestinian rights.  Its about the restriction, refusal, and retraction of Jewish rights.  The argument is not FOR Palestinian rights, but against Jewish rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What specific "Jewish rights" am I arguing against? Settler colonists do not have any rights over and above the native population, much less a random religious-political group that suddenly decides to take over someone elses homeland because their "holy book" says it's alright to do so. Your "point" is fundamentally invalid to begin with.
Click to expand...


The befuddled Jew haters are always such fun as they fumble over their attempts at argumentation. 

The "native population" you whine about is nothing more than a more recent group of invaders. Give us your timeline that defines when Mongolian vs. Muhammedan vs. Roman invaders suddenly become a "native population". 

"Someone else's homeland" is nothing of the kind. As we know from Ottoman land records, the majority landowners were absentee owners in Egypt, Syria and Lebanon.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination? No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Do the Jewish people have the right to peace and security? No, they do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a religious group have the right to self-determination? Not necessarily, they need to first be the people of the place not settler colonists.
> Does a religious group have the right to self-determination in the form of self-government (a State). No, no they do not.
> Does a religious group have the right to sovereign self-determination defined by international boundaries? They do not.
> Does a religious group have the right to peace and security? Yes, yes they do, just like everybody else, but when that religious group occupies, disposesses and oppresses an indigenous people, they shouldn't be surprised if that people resist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  You have proved my point.  Its not about Palestinian rights.  Its about the restriction, refusal, and retraction of Jewish rights.  The argument is not FOR Palestinian rights, but against Jewish rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What specific "Jewish rights" am I arguing against? Settler colonists do not have any rights over and above the native population, much less a random religious-political group that suddenly decides to take over someone elses homeland because their "holy book" says it's alright to do so. Your "point" is fundamentally invalid to begin with.
Click to expand...









 So you finally admit the arab muslims have no rights to the land they are squatting on because they claim their god told them it was theirs. The only people who make the claim for the Jews are neo marxists and islamonazi's because they have to have something they can twist and manipulate. Out of the thousands of posts on this board find one where a Jew has stated that their "holy book" says it is alright to steal another persons land ?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>










 It is just your usual islamonazi talking points from Al Jazeera


----------



## Shusha

Challenger said:


> What specific "Jewish rights" am I arguing against? Settler colonists do not have any rights over and above the native population, much less a random religious-political group that suddenly decides to take over someone elses homeland because their "holy book" says it's alright to do so. Your "point" is fundamentally invalid to begin with.



With you, we'd have to start with the most basic right of recognition of the Jewish people as a people.  Honestly, I don't know how to dig you out of a hole that deep that you won't even recognize that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What specific "Jewish rights" am I arguing against? Settler colonists do not have any rights over and above the native population, much less a random religious-political group that suddenly decides to take over someone elses homeland because their "holy book" says it's alright to do so. Your "point" is fundamentally invalid to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With you, we'd have to start with the most basic right of recognition of the Jewish people as a people.  Honestly, I don't know how to dig you out of a hole that deep that you won't even recognize that.
Click to expand...

1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine*, including:

(_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;

(_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;

UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
What do you have for the Jews?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine*, including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
> What do you have for the Jews?



Don't be silly.  Anything that says "Jewish National Home".

But in the context of this conversation the same thing you have:  
_
Reaffirms the inalienable rights of the Jewish Palestinian people in Palestine. 
Reaffirms the inalienable rights of the Arab Palestinian people in Palestine.  
_
They both have inalienable rights.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine*, including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
> What do you have for the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly.  Anything that says "Jewish National Home".
> 
> But in the context of this conversation the same thing you have:
> _
> Reaffirms the inalienable rights of the Jewish Palestinian people in Palestine.
> Reaffirms the inalienable rights of the Arab Palestinian people in Palestine.
> _
> They both have inalienable rights.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?




Surely you don't need a link to documents which read, "Jewish National Home".  Try to keep up.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What specific "Jewish rights" am I arguing against? Settler colonists do not have any rights over and above the native population, much less a random religious-political group that suddenly decides to take over someone elses homeland because their "holy book" says it's alright to do so. Your "point" is fundamentally invalid to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With you, we'd have to start with the most basic right of recognition of the Jewish people as a people.  Honestly, I don't know how to dig you out of a hole that deep that you won't even recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine*, including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
> What do you have for the Jews?
Click to expand...





 The above as they are also the palestinian people in palestine, to deny this is to deny the Jews their legal, moral, civil and human rights under International laws


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine*, including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
> What do you have for the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly.  Anything that says "Jewish National Home".
> 
> But in the context of this conversation the same thing you have:
> _
> Reaffirms the inalienable rights of the Jewish Palestinian people in Palestine.
> Reaffirms the inalienable rights of the Arab Palestinian people in Palestine.
> _
> They both have inalienable rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...








UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237



 Or are you denying the arab muslims their rights now ?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>










 About time people realised that BDS is not about the plight of the palestinians but about neo nazi blood libels, propaganda and racist abuse of the Jews.   If it was about the palestinians then they would be targetting arab muslim outlets for selling Israeli goods prodiced in the west bank.


----------



## P F Tinmore

More fuel for BDS


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> More fuel for BDS







 Again all you have is islaminazi talking points, you do know Malaysia is an islamonazi state, and palestinian propaganda


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fuel for BDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again all you have is islaminazi talking points, you do know Malaysia is an islamonazi state, and palestinian propaganda
Click to expand...

Could you point to something she said that would classify her as islamonazi?

Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out your ass.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fuel for BDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again all you have is islaminazi talking points, you do know Malaysia is an islamonazi state, and palestinian propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you point to something she said that would classify her as islamonazi?
> 
> Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out your ass.
Click to expand...






 Did you watch the video, or did you just post it blindly because your imam told you to

 The backdrop is pictures much used as islamonazi propaganda, so making the video islamonazi propaganda.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>


 
I guess we will have Tinmore pull up another one of his videos when I post this article.  He must belong to some anti-Israel Arab group that supplies him with all of these in order to support his brethren and convince others to hate Israel in order to destroy that country.. After all, he believes that Israel is in the country of Palestine.

As BDS resolutions stall, pro-Palestinian students shift tactics


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will have Tinmore pull up another one of his videos when I post this article.  He must belong to some anti-Israel Arab group that supplies him with all of these in order to support his brethren and convince others to hate Israel in order to destroy that country.. After all, he believes that Israel is in the country of Palestine.
> 
> As BDS resolutions stall, pro-Palestinian students shift tactics
Click to expand...

But Ben Lorber, campus coordinator for the pro-BDS Jewish Voice for Peace, said* divestment resolutions and protests at events serve the same purpose: sparking conversation about Palestinian rights.* He predicted that BDS resolutions would re-emerge next semester with the approach of the 50th anniversary of the Six-Day War between Israel and Arab states, as a result of which the West Bank came under Israeli control.

“The larger goal is to educate the community as a whole,” Lorber said. *“Divestment is so effective because it gets the whole campus talking about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and looking into these issues.* Students are continuing to exercise their free-speech rights to protest injustice on campus and in the world around them.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will have Tinmore pull up another one of his videos when I post this article.  He must belong to some anti-Israel Arab group that supplies him with all of these in order to support his brethren and convince others to hate Israel in order to destroy that country.. After all, he believes that Israel is in the country of Palestine.
> 
> As BDS resolutions stall, pro-Palestinian students shift tactics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ben Lorber, campus coordinator for the pro-BDS Jewish Voice for Peace, said* divestment resolutions and protests at events serve the same purpose: sparking conversation about Palestinian rights.* He predicted that BDS resolutions would re-emerge next semester with the approach of the 50th anniversary of the Six-Day War between Israel and Arab states, as a result of which the West Bank came under Israeli control.
> 
> “The larger goal is to educate the community as a whole,” Lorber said. *“Divestment is so effective because it gets the whole campus talking about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and looking into these issues.* Students are continuing to exercise their free-speech rights to protest injustice on campus and in the world around them.”
Click to expand...


In a real sense, you are correct regarding free speech and, at least in the West, our freedom of speech. One of the most effective tools against the BDS'ers, is represented by folks such as yourself who's Jew hating agenda is displayed in uncompromising fashion. 

What is comical is to see the screeching BDS'ers wail on about free speech when their fascist agenda is so closely aligned with Islamism and its totalitarian agenda.


----------



## Hossfly

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will have Tinmore pull up another one of his videos when I post this article.  He must belong to some anti-Israel Arab group that supplies him with all of these in order to support his brethren and convince others to hate Israel in order to destroy that country.. After all, he believes that Israel is in the country of Palestine.
> 
> As BDS resolutions stall, pro-Palestinian students shift tactics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ben Lorber, campus coordinator for the pro-BDS Jewish Voice for Peace, said* divestment resolutions and protests at events serve the same purpose: sparking conversation about Palestinian rights.* He predicted that BDS resolutions would re-emerge next semester with the approach of the 50th anniversary of the Six-Day War between Israel and Arab states, as a result of which the West Bank came under Israeli control.
> 
> “The larger goal is to educate the community as a whole,” Lorber said. *“Divestment is so effective because it gets the whole campus talking about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and looking into these issues.* Students are continuing to exercise their free-speech rights to protest injustice on campus and in the world around them.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a real sense, you are correct regarding free speech and, at least in the West, our freedom of speech. One of the most effective tools against the BDS'ers, is represented by folks such as yourself who's Jew hating agenda is displayed in uncompromising fashion.
> 
> What is comical is to see the screeching BDS'ers wail on about free speech when their fascist agenda is so closely aligned with Islamism and its totalitarian agenda.
Click to expand...



Can you imagine the hullabaloo the Muslims would be making on various campuses if a group were set up to talk about the Muslim atrocities around the world?  You will never see those BDSers ever give any consideration to those people who are suffering in various countries.  It is only when the Jews are involved, that you see these crackpots screeching.

The Truth About the BDS Movement | Campaign For Truth


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will have Tinmore pull up another one of his videos when I post this article.  He must belong to some anti-Israel Arab group that supplies him with all of these in order to support his brethren and convince others to hate Israel in order to destroy that country.. After all, he believes that Israel is in the country of Palestine.
> 
> As BDS resolutions stall, pro-Palestinian students shift tactics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ben Lorber, campus coordinator for the pro-BDS Jewish Voice for Peace, said* divestment resolutions and protests at events serve the same purpose: sparking conversation about Palestinian rights.* He predicted that BDS resolutions would re-emerge next semester with the approach of the 50th anniversary of the Six-Day War between Israel and Arab states, as a result of which the West Bank came under Israeli control.
> 
> “The larger goal is to educate the community as a whole,” Lorber said. *“Divestment is so effective because it gets the whole campus talking about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and looking into these issues.* Students are continuing to exercise their free-speech rights to protest injustice on campus and in the world around them.”
Click to expand...






Yes it does spark conversation about palestinian rights, as everyone now asks " WHAT RIGHTS" as they have no different rights to anyone else.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>



My goodness, with all the videos Tinmore drags up hoping that the BDS miovement will result in the removal  of Israel inside of "Palestinian land," I wonder if he has some magical key that will give him some house which he feels belongs to him.

"Hate Spaces" Film Exposes Campus Intolerance#


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>


Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>



Wow.  The hypocrisy of this man is ASTOUNDING!


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>










 Just islamonazi talking points and propaganda


 NEXT


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.
Click to expand...







 YEP    65,000 single views and you watching it 1000 times so you can try and remember it for later


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.
Click to expand...

Most of the 66,000 are terrorist supporters, I'll betcha. 
How about this woman who is in an Iranian and in jail for describing trash as, well, trash. I posted the beginning of the article which is pretty good but the best part is the 6 talking points leading up to the main article. Enjoy.

*Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism*



Killing Jews has become a profitable business. Palestinians who think of launching a terror attack against Jews can rest assured that their well-being and that of their family will be guaranteed while they are in Israeli prison. Here is how it works:

The Western-funded Palestinian Authority (PA) government, through its various institutions, provides a monthly salary and different financial benefits to jailed Palestinian terrorists and their families. Upon their release, they will continue to receive financial aid, and are given top priority when it comes to employment in the public sector. Their chances of getting a job with the PA government are higher than those who went to university, because by carrying out an attack against Jews they become heroes, entitled to a superior job and salary.

For the record, these people have not been imprisoned for running a red light. Most of them are behind bars because they have masterminded suicide bombings and other terror attacks that have killed and maimed hundreds of innocent civilians during the past few decades. In the U.S., these convicted Palestinian terrorists would have been sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole, or the death penalty. What they would not be receiving are the privileges offered to them by Abbas and the PA leadership.

Ready for a dose of linguistic reality? In addition to his title as president of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas is also chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO). So it makes no difference at all whether the PA or the PLO is paying salaries to the terrorists: the same man is authorizing the funds. In reality, the PA and the PLO are one and the same. Israel signed the Oslo Accords with the PLO, and as a result of these agreements, the PA was created. We are dealing with the same people and same ideology


Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the 66,000 are terrorist supporters, I'll betcha.
> How about this woman who is in an Iranian and in jail for describing trash as, well, trash. I posted the beginning of the article which is pretty good but the best part is the 6 talking points leading up to the main article. Enjoy.
> 
> *Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism*
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Jews has become a profitable business. Palestinians who think of launching a terror attack against Jews can rest assured that their well-being and that of their family will be guaranteed while they are in Israeli prison. Here is how it works:
> 
> The Western-funded Palestinian Authority (PA) government, through its various institutions, provides a monthly salary and different financial benefits to jailed Palestinian terrorists and their families. Upon their release, they will continue to receive financial aid, and are given top priority when it comes to employment in the public sector. Their chances of getting a job with the PA government are higher than those who went to university, because by carrying out an attack against Jews they become heroes, entitled to a superior job and salary.
> 
> For the record, these people have not been imprisoned for running a red light. Most of them are behind bars because they have masterminded suicide bombings and other terror attacks that have killed and maimed hundreds of innocent civilians during the past few decades. In the U.S., these convicted Palestinian terrorists would have been sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole, or the death penalty. What they would not be receiving are the privileges offered to them by Abbas and the PA leadership.
> 
> Ready for a dose of linguistic reality? In addition to his title as president of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas is also chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO). So it makes no difference at all whether the PA or the PLO is paying salaries to the terrorists: the same man is authorizing the funds. In reality, the PA and the PLO are one and the same. Israel signed the Oslo Accords with the PLO, and as a result of these agreements, the PA was created. We are dealing with the same people and same ideology
> 
> 
> Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism
Click to expand...

So you post an Israeli propaganda site.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the 66,000 are terrorist supporters, I'll betcha.
> How about this woman who is in an Iranian and in jail for describing trash as, well, trash. I posted the beginning of the article which is pretty good but the best part is the 6 talking points leading up to the main article. Enjoy.
> 
> *Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism*
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Jews has become a profitable business. Palestinians who think of launching a terror attack against Jews can rest assured that their well-being and that of their family will be guaranteed while they are in Israeli prison. Here is how it works:
> 
> The Western-funded Palestinian Authority (PA) government, through its various institutions, provides a monthly salary and different financial benefits to jailed Palestinian terrorists and their families. Upon their release, they will continue to receive financial aid, and are given top priority when it comes to employment in the public sector. Their chances of getting a job with the PA government are higher than those who went to university, because by carrying out an attack against Jews they become heroes, entitled to a superior job and salary.
> 
> For the record, these people have not been imprisoned for running a red light. Most of them are behind bars because they have masterminded suicide bombings and other terror attacks that have killed and maimed hundreds of innocent civilians during the past few decades. In the U.S., these convicted Palestinian terrorists would have been sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole, or the death penalty. What they would not be receiving are the privileges offered to them by Abbas and the PA leadership.
> 
> Ready for a dose of linguistic reality? In addition to his title as president of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas is also chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO). So it makes no difference at all whether the PA or the PLO is paying salaries to the terrorists: the same man is authorizing the funds. In reality, the PA and the PLO are one and the same. Israel signed the Oslo Accords with the PLO, and as a result of these agreements, the PA was created. We are dealing with the same people and same ideology
> 
> 
> Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you post an Israeli propaganda site.
Click to expand...

Gatestone Institute, Pinhead. What Pali friendly site would print the story?


----------



## montelatici

How about posting something that is not propaganda for once.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> How about posting something that is not propaganda for once.


Kiss my nose, honey.


----------



## montelatici

Up your's sweetie.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Up your's sweetie.



Before you stick it up yours, why not tell us why all these "good humanitarian people" who belong to the  BDS movement are not concerned with people around the world who are really hurting.  Is it because there are  no Jews to blame for their situation.  I certainly hope that your friends at BDS have at least contributed to UNICEF to help the needy children who are stuck in conflicts such as in Yemen, Iraq and Syria or are they instead contributing to Hamas to destroy the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the 66,000 are terrorist supporters, I'll betcha.
> How about this woman who is in an Iranian and in jail for describing trash as, well, trash. I posted the beginning of the article which is pretty good but the best part is the 6 talking points leading up to the main article. Enjoy.
> 
> *Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism*
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Jews has become a profitable business. Palestinians who think of launching a terror attack against Jews can rest assured that their well-being and that of their family will be guaranteed while they are in Israeli prison. Here is how it works:
> 
> The Western-funded Palestinian Authority (PA) government, through its various institutions, provides a monthly salary and different financial benefits to jailed Palestinian terrorists and their families. Upon their release, they will continue to receive financial aid, and are given top priority when it comes to employment in the public sector. Their chances of getting a job with the PA government are higher than those who went to university, because by carrying out an attack against Jews they become heroes, entitled to a superior job and salary.
> 
> For the record, these people have not been imprisoned for running a red light. Most of them are behind bars because they have masterminded suicide bombings and other terror attacks that have killed and maimed hundreds of innocent civilians during the past few decades. In the U.S., these convicted Palestinian terrorists would have been sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole, or the death penalty. What they would not be receiving are the privileges offered to them by Abbas and the PA leadership.
> 
> Ready for a dose of linguistic reality? In addition to his title as president of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas is also chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO). So it makes no difference at all whether the PA or the PLO is paying salaries to the terrorists: the same man is authorizing the funds. In reality, the PA and the PLO are one and the same. Israel signed the Oslo Accords with the PLO, and as a result of these agreements, the PA was created. We are dealing with the same people and same ideology
> 
> 
> Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you post an Israeli propaganda site.
Click to expand...







 Can you prove that, or is this what you have been told to say when you are getting your arguments destroyed


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> How about posting something that is not propaganda for once.








Like you do, or more likely as you dont


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the 66,000 are terrorist supporters, I'll betcha.
> How about this woman who is in an Iranian and in jail for describing trash as, well, trash. I posted the beginning of the article which is pretty good but the best part is the 6 talking points leading up to the main article. Enjoy.
> 
> *Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism*
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Jews has become a profitable business. Palestinians who think of launching a terror attack against Jews can rest assured that their well-being and that of their family will be guaranteed while they are in Israeli prison. Here is how it works:
> 
> The Western-funded Palestinian Authority (PA) government, through its various institutions, provides a monthly salary and different financial benefits to jailed Palestinian terrorists and their families. Upon their release, they will continue to receive financial aid, and are given top priority when it comes to employment in the public sector. Their chances of getting a job with the PA government are higher than those who went to university, because by carrying out an attack against Jews they become heroes, entitled to a superior job and salary.
> 
> For the record, these people have not been imprisoned for running a red light. Most of them are behind bars because they have masterminded suicide bombings and other terror attacks that have killed and maimed hundreds of innocent civilians during the past few decades. In the U.S., these convicted Palestinian terrorists would have been sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole, or the death penalty. What they would not be receiving are the privileges offered to them by Abbas and the PA leadership.
> 
> Ready for a dose of linguistic reality? In addition to his title as president of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas is also chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO). So it makes no difference at all whether the PA or the PLO is paying salaries to the terrorists: the same man is authorizing the funds. In reality, the PA and the PLO are one and the same. Israel signed the Oslo Accords with the PLO, and as a result of these agreements, the PA was created. We are dealing with the same people and same ideology
> 
> 
> Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism
Click to expand...


Another blog from "Bassam Tawill" who doesn't seem to exist outside the "Gatestone Institute"- could even be you Hoss for all we know.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>







 Not valid as any crap can be posted on facebook, and is not covered by any laws


----------



## P F Tinmore

BDS is moving right along.

*2016 Palestine Annual Conference *

*Start @ 32:50*

**


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> BDS is moving right along.
> 
> *2016 Palestine Annual Conference *
> 
> *Start @ 32:50*
> 
> **


People get paid for that?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> BDS is moving right along.
> 
> *2016 Palestine Annual Conference *
> 
> *Start @ 32:50*
> 
> **








 Same old same old all you have is arab muslim talking points and propaganda.

Why was this held in the US and not in palestine, could it be that the US is soft on terrorists and their supporters ?


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the 66,000 are terrorist supporters, I'll betcha.
> How about this woman who is in an Iranian and in jail for describing trash as, well, trash. I posted the beginning of the article which is pretty good but the best part is the 6 talking points leading up to the main article. Enjoy.
> 
> *Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism*
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Jews has become a profitable business. Palestinians who think of launching a terror attack against Jews can rest assured that their well-being and that of their family will be guaranteed while they are in Israeli prison. Here is how it works:
> 
> The Western-funded Palestinian Authority (PA) government, through its various institutions, provides a monthly salary and different financial benefits to jailed Palestinian terrorists and their families. Upon their release, they will continue to receive financial aid, and are given top priority when it comes to employment in the public sector. Their chances of getting a job with the PA government are higher than those who went to university, because by carrying out an attack against Jews they become heroes, entitled to a superior job and salary.
> 
> For the record, these people have not been imprisoned for running a red light. Most of them are behind bars because they have masterminded suicide bombings and other terror attacks that have killed and maimed hundreds of innocent civilians during the past few decades. In the U.S., these convicted Palestinian terrorists would have been sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole, or the death penalty. What they would not be receiving are the privileges offered to them by Abbas and the PA leadership.
> 
> Ready for a dose of linguistic reality? In addition to his title as president of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas is also chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO). So it makes no difference at all whether the PA or the PLO is paying salaries to the terrorists: the same man is authorizing the funds. In reality, the PA and the PLO are one and the same. Israel signed the Oslo Accords with the PLO, and as a result of these agreements, the PA was created. We are dealing with the same people and same ideology
> 
> 
> Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another blog from "Bassam Tawill" who doesn't seem to exist outside the "Gatestone Institute"- could even be you Hoss for all we know.
Click to expand...


Is it you who is the producer of all those silly BDS videos?  One never knows.  Why not post in your real name or is your real name Challenger?  Bassam is an Arabic name, and I can understand why this Arab is careful about not writing under his own name so he took a pseudonym.

At least Samual Clemens didn't have to worry about someone doing him harm for what he wrote, but he still wrote under Mark Twain.


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the 66,000 are terrorist supporters, I'll betcha.
> How about this woman who is in an Iranian and in jail for describing trash as, well, trash. I posted the beginning of the article which is pretty good but the best part is the 6 talking points leading up to the main article. Enjoy.
> 
> *Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism*
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Jews has become a profitable business. Palestinians who think of launching a terror attack against Jews can rest assured that their well-being and that of their family will be guaranteed while they are in Israeli prison. Here is how it works:
> 
> The Western-funded Palestinian Authority (PA) government, through its various institutions, provides a monthly salary and different financial benefits to jailed Palestinian terrorists and their families. Upon their release, they will continue to receive financial aid, and are given top priority when it comes to employment in the public sector. Their chances of getting a job with the PA government are higher than those who went to university, because by carrying out an attack against Jews they become heroes, entitled to a superior job and salary.
> 
> For the record, these people have not been imprisoned for running a red light. Most of them are behind bars because they have masterminded suicide bombings and other terror attacks that have killed and maimed hundreds of innocent civilians during the past few decades. In the U.S., these convicted Palestinian terrorists would have been sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole, or the death penalty. What they would not be receiving are the privileges offered to them by Abbas and the PA leadership.
> 
> Ready for a dose of linguistic reality? In addition to his title as president of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas is also chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO). So it makes no difference at all whether the PA or the PLO is paying salaries to the terrorists: the same man is authorizing the funds. In reality, the PA and the PLO are one and the same. Israel signed the Oslo Accords with the PLO, and as a result of these agreements, the PA was created. We are dealing with the same people and same ideology
> 
> 
> Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another blog from "Bassam Tawill" who doesn't seem to exist outside the "Gatestone Institute"- could even be you Hoss for all we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it you who is the producer of all those silly BDS videos?  One never knows.  Why not post in your real name or is your real name Challenger?  Bassam is an Arabic name, and I can understand why this Arab is careful about not writing under his own name so he took a pseudonym.
> 
> At least Samual Clemens didn't have to worry about someone doing him harm for what he wrote, but he still wrote under Mark Twain.
Click to expand...


I suspect if he really was a Palestinian, he's have used the correct spelling of his name. Another Zionist fail. Oh, did you know Mark Twain is best known for writing fiction?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the 66,000 are terrorist supporters, I'll betcha.
> How about this woman who is in an Iranian and in jail for describing trash as, well, trash. I posted the beginning of the article which is pretty good but the best part is the 6 talking points leading up to the main article. Enjoy.
> 
> *Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism*
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Jews has become a profitable business. Palestinians who think of launching a terror attack against Jews can rest assured that their well-being and that of their family will be guaranteed while they are in Israeli prison. Here is how it works:
> 
> The Western-funded Palestinian Authority (PA) government, through its various institutions, provides a monthly salary and different financial benefits to jailed Palestinian terrorists and their families. Upon their release, they will continue to receive financial aid, and are given top priority when it comes to employment in the public sector. Their chances of getting a job with the PA government are higher than those who went to university, because by carrying out an attack against Jews they become heroes, entitled to a superior job and salary.
> 
> For the record, these people have not been imprisoned for running a red light. Most of them are behind bars because they have masterminded suicide bombings and other terror attacks that have killed and maimed hundreds of innocent civilians during the past few decades. In the U.S., these convicted Palestinian terrorists would have been sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole, or the death penalty. What they would not be receiving are the privileges offered to them by Abbas and the PA leadership.
> 
> Ready for a dose of linguistic reality? In addition to his title as president of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas is also chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO). So it makes no difference at all whether the PA or the PLO is paying salaries to the terrorists: the same man is authorizing the funds. In reality, the PA and the PLO are one and the same. Israel signed the Oslo Accords with the PLO, and as a result of these agreements, the PA was created. We are dealing with the same people and same ideology
> 
> 
> Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another blog from "Bassam Tawill" who doesn't seem to exist outside the "Gatestone Institute"- could even be you Hoss for all we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it you who is the producer of all those silly BDS videos?  One never knows.  Why not post in your real name or is your real name Challenger?  Bassam is an Arabic name, and I can understand why this Arab is careful about not writing under his own name so he took a pseudonym.
> 
> At least Samual Clemens didn't have to worry about someone doing him harm for what he wrote, but he still wrote under Mark Twain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect if he really was a Palestinian, he's have used the correct spelling of his name. Another Zionist fail. Oh, did you know Mark Twain is best known for writing fiction?
Click to expand...









 So he is like you and monte, just a whole lot better as he also wrote facts and was paid a lot of money to do so


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 Just a paid for islamonazi propaganda shill. It is still illegal to single out Jews for special treatment in the civilised world, and that is why we see none of this in the UK anymore


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Contumacious

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?




TRUE

TSA BROUGHT TO YOU BY OUR PRO ISRAEL FOREIGN POLICY


..


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



My expectation is that president elect Trump is going to take a hard line toward BDS as just another element of Jew hating... brought to you by Islamic terrorists and their Pom Pom flailing cheerleaders.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## Contumacious

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My expectation is that president elect Trump is going to take a hard line toward BDS as just another element of Jew hating... brought to you by Islamic terrorists and their Pom Pom flailing cheerleaders.
Click to expand...




Hopefully he will learn his predecessor HARRY S TRUMAN created the sad state of affairs.


FDR warned Truman that recognizing the Jewish State would require a permanent military presence in the middle east.


.


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good video,Tinmore. You should post them more often. Dozens and dozens of them that nobody watches. Bastard tells one lie after another.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. This thread has over 66,000 views. Surely somebody is watching them even if it is not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the 66,000 are terrorist supporters, I'll betcha.
> How about this woman who is in an Iranian and in jail for describing trash as, well, trash. I posted the beginning of the article which is pretty good but the best part is the 6 talking points leading up to the main article. Enjoy.
> 
> *Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism*
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Jews has become a profitable business. Palestinians who think of launching a terror attack against Jews can rest assured that their well-being and that of their family will be guaranteed while they are in Israeli prison. Here is how it works:
> 
> The Western-funded Palestinian Authority (PA) government, through its various institutions, provides a monthly salary and different financial benefits to jailed Palestinian terrorists and their families. Upon their release, they will continue to receive financial aid, and are given top priority when it comes to employment in the public sector. Their chances of getting a job with the PA government are higher than those who went to university, because by carrying out an attack against Jews they become heroes, entitled to a superior job and salary.
> 
> For the record, these people have not been imprisoned for running a red light. Most of them are behind bars because they have masterminded suicide bombings and other terror attacks that have killed and maimed hundreds of innocent civilians during the past few decades. In the U.S., these convicted Palestinian terrorists would have been sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole, or the death penalty. What they would not be receiving are the privileges offered to them by Abbas and the PA leadership.
> 
> Ready for a dose of linguistic reality? In addition to his title as president of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas is also chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO). So it makes no difference at all whether the PA or the PLO is paying salaries to the terrorists: the same man is authorizing the funds. In reality, the PA and the PLO are one and the same. Israel signed the Oslo Accords with the PLO, and as a result of these agreements, the PA was created. We are dealing with the same people and same ideology
> 
> 
> Palestinians: Welcome to the World of Western-Funded Terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another blog from "Bassam Tawill" who doesn't seem to exist outside the "Gatestone Institute"- could even be you Hoss for all we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it you who is the producer of all those silly BDS videos?  One never knows.  Why not post in your real name or is your real name Challenger?  Bassam is an Arabic name, and I can understand why this Arab is careful about not writing under his own name so he took a pseudonym.
> 
> At least Samual Clemens didn't have to worry about someone doing him harm for what he wrote, but he still wrote under Mark Twain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect if he really was a Palestinian, he's have used the correct spelling of his name. Another Zionist fail. Oh, did you know Mark Twain is best known for writing fiction?
Click to expand...


Before Mark Twain became a fiction writer, he was a journalist so he looked at things with a discerning eye.  All you can see in your mind is how to demonize the Jews when you come to this forum.  I doubt in real life you are known for either producing fiction or being a journalist.

Here's another anti-Semitic poster, readers, who wants you to believe the Jews are so bad even though thousands and thousands of Muslims have been killed by other Muslims recently.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>



I guess this means, Tinmore, that students on the various campuses of the world can start an action to boycott all those countries who have so many terrible human rights abuses.  After all, we all have been buying cheap products from these countries so perhaps we should just stop.  What do you think those pro Pali  BDS crackpots will think of all that new competition.  Instead of learning, everyone can be out protesting.  Meanwhile, Spain has recently gotten into the action?

In rare move, Spanish town reverses BDS resolution it passed this year


----------



## jillian

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


\
anti-semites are so funny.


----------



## Contumacious

jillian said:


> fairandbalanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> 
> 
> 
> \
> anti-semites are so funny.
Click to expand...



Zionists are so funny


TSA BROUGHT TO YOU BY OUR PRO ISRAEL FOREIGN POLICY


.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

*Israel Advocacy Group Gives ‘Worst BDS Fail of 2016’ Award to Denver U’s Chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine for Using Website Developed in Jewish State*


*Israel Advocacy Group Gives ‘Worst BDS Fail of 2016’ Award to Denver U’s Chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine for Using Website Developed in Jewish State*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS is failing – a continuing series (July 2016)


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> BDS is failing – a continuing series (July 2016)


That is why Israel and its supporters are spending hundreds of millions of dollars and creating deflection and lie campaigns to counter BDS.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is failing – a continuing series (July 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> That is why Israel and its supporters are spending hundreds of millions of dollars and creating deflection and lie campaigns to counter BDS.
Click to expand...

Countering the propaganda of Islamic terrorists requires no lies or deflections.


----------



## Contumacious

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is failing – a continuing series (July 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> That is why Israel and its supporters are spending hundreds of millions of dollars and creating deflection and lie campaigns to counter BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Countering the propaganda of Islamic terrorists requires no lies or deflections.
Click to expand...



 Countering the propaganda of Islamic" terrorists" require

A massive infusion of cash from US taxpayers so the Zionists can silence the Palestinians using white phosphorus bombs, F16, Ethnic cleansing & genocide .

.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Contumacious said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is failing – a continuing series (July 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> That is why Israel and its supporters are spending hundreds of millions of dollars and creating deflection and lie campaigns to counter BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Countering the propaganda of Islamic terrorists requires no lies or deflections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Countering the propaganda of Islamic" terrorists" require
> 
> A massive infusion of cash from US taxpayers so the Zionists can silence the Palestinians using white phosphorus bombs, F16, Ethnic cleansing & genocide .
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Strange genocide when they've multiplied many times over.


----------



## Hollie

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is failing – a continuing series (July 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> That is why Israel and its supporters are spending hundreds of millions of dollars and creating deflection and lie campaigns to counter BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Countering the propaganda of Islamic terrorists requires no lies or deflections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Countering the propaganda of Islamic" terrorists" require
> 
> A massive infusion of cash from US taxpayers so the Zionists can silence the Palestinians using white phosphorus bombs, F16, Ethnic cleansing & genocide .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange genocide when they've multiplied many times over.
Click to expand...

I have to admit I'm predisposed to a FPE (Face Palm Episode), when I read the "Ethnic (Capital "E") cleansing & genocide" claims.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Let's look at this academic freedom thing we hear a lot about from those who oppose BDS.

*Professor Who Teaches Israel-Palestine Conflict Accuses College of Violating His Academic Freedom *


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Let's look at this academic freedom thing we hear a lot about from those who oppose BDS.
> 
> *Professor Who Teaches Israel-Palestine Conflict Accuses College of Violating His Academic Freedom *



Well, because "_I saw it on YouTube so it must be true_" is not a convincing argument, a YouTube infomercial produced by RealNews gets you much more credibility. 

Really, it does. 

Anything you want to cut and paste from presstv? The _Mullah News Network_ is always a hoot.


----------



## Contumacious

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is failing – a continuing series (July 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> That is why Israel and its supporters are spending hundreds of millions of dollars and creating deflection and lie campaigns to counter BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Countering the propaganda of Islamic terrorists requires no lies or deflections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Countering the propaganda of Islamic" terrorists" require
> 
> A massive infusion of cash from US taxpayers so the Zionists can silence the Palestinians using white phosphorus bombs, F16, Ethnic cleansing & genocide .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange genocide when they've multiplied many times over.
Click to expand...









*Ayat al-Akhras* (died March 29, 2002) was the third and youngest Palestinian female suicide bomber who, at age 18 killed herself and two Israeli civilians on March 29, 2002 by detonating explosives belted to her body.

"Shame on the Arab armies who are sitting and watching the girls of Palestine fight while they are asleep."

.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ethical Academic Advocacy for Palestinian Rights and the Academic Boycott of Israeli Institutions *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Anti-Semitism and BDS.(second half)


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Anti-Semitism and BDS.(second half)








 How come all your links are to proven Jew hate sites that dont tell the truth, just peddle islamonazi LIES


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Ok let's say that BDS becomes the official policy of many big countries.
What do You think is the next Israeli step?
What would the Jews in those countries realize?

French Jews already started moving in...


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>










 Typical left wing manipulation of the evidence, they never tell the other side of the story and how the arab muslims haveinvaded the Jewish national home and squatted illegally on the land. Stole water and let it run into the desert sand, stole electricity and blamed the Jews when they were killed doing so. Destroyed sewage works when they stole the steel pipes to use for illegal weapons, then claimed the Jews bombed them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical left wing manipulation of the evidence, they never tell the other side of the story and how the arab muslims haveinvaded the Jewish national home and squatted illegally on the land. Stole water and let it run into the desert sand, stole electricity and blamed the Jews when they were killed doing so. Destroyed sewage works when they stole the steel pipes to use for illegal weapons, then claimed the Jews bombed them.
Click to expand...

I suppose you have proof for all that crap.

Of course not.


----------



## Phoenall

More proof than you have of there being a state of palestine prior to 1988.

 And it is common knowledge that the arab muslims steal anything they can, which is why they are not trusted the world over.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> More proof than you have of there being a state of palestine prior to 1988.
> 
> And it is common knowledge that the arab muslims steal anything they can, which is why they are not trusted the world over.


More crap.

Less proof.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof than you have of there being a state of palestine prior to 1988.
> 
> And it is common knowledge that the arab muslims steal anything they can, which is why they are not trusted the world over.
> 
> 
> 
> More crap.
> 
> Less proof.
Click to expand...









 FACTS easily proven when you look at the evidence, start with the name that was given to the Jews by the Romans 2000 years ago.


 What proof do you have that there was ever a nation or state of palestine ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof than you have of there being a state of palestine prior to 1988.
> 
> And it is common knowledge that the arab muslims steal anything they can, which is why they are not trusted the world over.
> 
> 
> 
> More crap.
> 
> Less proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACTS easily proven when you look at the evidence, start with the name that was given to the Jews by the Romans 2000 years ago.
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that there was ever a nation or state of palestine ?
Click to expand...

The U.S. State Department _Digest of International Law_ says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. *It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. *In its _Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions_, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[25]

State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof than you have of there being a state of palestine prior to 1988.
> 
> And it is common knowledge that the arab muslims steal anything they can, which is why they are not trusted the world over.
> 
> 
> 
> More crap.
> 
> Less proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACTS easily proven when you look at the evidence, start with the name that was given to the Jews by the Romans 2000 years ago.
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that there was ever a nation or state of palestine ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The U.S. State Department _Digest of International Law_ says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. *It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. *In its _Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions_, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[25]
> 
> State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia
Click to expand...









And once again you use a definition of an actual wiki entry and not the wiki entry. You do know what the header means I take it, it means the different words and terms of an entry that has been edited. It is not the wiki entry.

 This also says that the mandate of palestine is the successor and not the nation of palestine. I will ask again who was its leader, what was its currency and what was its capital. Who signed for its international treaties  ?



 LOSER


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> This also says that the mandate of palestine is the successor and not the nation of palestine.


I realize that deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit so I will make this as simple as possible for you. Please try to keep up.

If the British Mandate was Palestine.

And.

The British Mandate was charged with creating a homeland for the Jews in Palestine.

Then why is it that when the Mandate left Palestine it handed the territory to the UNPC not the Zionists?

I will let you dance around that question.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This also says that the mandate of palestine is the successor and not the nation of palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit so I will make this as simple as possible for you. Please try to keep up.
> 
> If the British Mandate was Palestine.
> 
> And.
> 
> The British Mandate was charged with creating a homeland for the Jews in Palestine.
> 
> Then why is it that when the Mandate left Palestine it handed the territory to the UNPC not the Zionists?
> 
> I will let you dance around that question.
Click to expand...







 Britain was not palestine, it was an appointed mandatory to run the mandate of palestine amongst others.

 Britain was not charged with creating a homeland for the Jews, that was the Jews themselves

 Because the British wanted out and they did not have that authority, only the UN could do that


I will let you look up the facts and see if you can understand the reality. You are confusing yourself by reading far too many islamonazi propaganda reports that are as twisted as you are.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This also says that the mandate of palestine is the successor and not the nation of palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit so I will make this as simple as possible for you. Please try to keep up.
> 
> If the British Mandate was Palestine.
> 
> And.
> 
> The British Mandate was charged with creating a homeland for the Jews in Palestine.
> 
> Then why is it that when the Mandate left Palestine it handed the territory to the UNPC not the Zionists?
> 
> I will let you dance around that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was not palestine, it was an appointed mandatory to run the mandate of palestine amongst others.
> 
> Britain was not charged with creating a homeland for the Jews, that was the Jews themselves
> 
> Because the British wanted out and they did not have that authority, only the UN could do that
> 
> 
> I will let you look up the facts and see if you can understand the reality. You are confusing yourself by reading far too many islamonazi propaganda reports that are as twisted as you are.
Click to expand...

The UN also lacked that authority.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This also says that the mandate of palestine is the successor and not the nation of palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit so I will make this as simple as possible for you. Please try to keep up.
> 
> If the British Mandate was Palestine.
> 
> And.
> 
> The British Mandate was charged with creating a homeland for the Jews in Palestine.
> 
> Then why is it that when the Mandate left Palestine it handed the territory to the UNPC not the Zionists?
> 
> I will let you dance around that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was not palestine, it was an appointed mandatory to run the mandate of palestine amongst others.
> 
> Britain was not charged with creating a homeland for the Jews, that was the Jews themselves
> 
> Because the British wanted out and they did not have that authority, only the UN could do that
> 
> 
> I will let you look up the facts and see if you can understand the reality. You are confusing yourself by reading far too many islamonazi propaganda reports that are as twisted as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN also lacked that authority.
Click to expand...







 WRONG as successors to the LoN they did have the authority to act as they saw fit. In this case they appointed a UN body as the new mandatory until such time as the inhabitants could prove they could stand on their own


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This also says that the mandate of palestine is the successor and not the nation of palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit so I will make this as simple as possible for you. Please try to keep up.
> 
> If the British Mandate was Palestine.
> 
> And.
> 
> The British Mandate was charged with creating a homeland for the Jews in Palestine.
> 
> Then why is it that when the Mandate left Palestine it handed the territory to the UNPC not the Zionists?
> 
> I will let you dance around that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was not palestine, it was an appointed mandatory to run the mandate of palestine amongst others.
> 
> Britain was not charged with creating a homeland for the Jews, that was the Jews themselves
> 
> Because the British wanted out and they did not have that authority, only the UN could do that
> 
> 
> I will let you look up the facts and see if you can understand the reality. You are confusing yourself by reading far too many islamonazi propaganda reports that are as twisted as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN also lacked that authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as successors to the LoN they did have the authority to act as they saw fit. In this case they appointed a UN body as the new mandatory until such time as the inhabitants could prove they could stand on their own
Click to expand...

That leads back to my unanswered question.

If they had that authority, why didn't they just hand the territory to the Zionists?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This also says that the mandate of palestine is the successor and not the nation of palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit so I will make this as simple as possible for you. Please try to keep up.
> 
> If the British Mandate was Palestine.
> 
> And.
> 
> The British Mandate was charged with creating a homeland for the Jews in Palestine.
> 
> Then why is it that when the Mandate left Palestine it handed the territory to the UNPC not the Zionists?
> 
> I will let you dance around that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was not palestine, it was an appointed mandatory to run the mandate of palestine amongst others.
> 
> Britain was not charged with creating a homeland for the Jews, that was the Jews themselves
> 
> Because the British wanted out and they did not have that authority, only the UN could do that
> 
> 
> I will let you look up the facts and see if you can understand the reality. You are confusing yourself by reading far too many islamonazi propaganda reports that are as twisted as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN also lacked that authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as successors to the LoN they did have the authority to act as they saw fit. In this case they appointed a UN body as the new mandatory until such time as the inhabitants could prove they could stand on their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That leads back to my unanswered question.
> 
> If they had that authority, why didn't they just hand the territory to the Zionists?
Click to expand...

Another question...
How does it FEEL knowing your wet dream will NEVER come true?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This also says that the mandate of palestine is the successor and not the nation of palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit so I will make this as simple as possible for you. Please try to keep up.
> 
> If the British Mandate was Palestine.
> 
> And.
> 
> The British Mandate was charged with creating a homeland for the Jews in Palestine.
> 
> Then why is it that when the Mandate left Palestine it handed the territory to the UNPC not the Zionists?
> 
> I will let you dance around that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was not palestine, it was an appointed mandatory to run the mandate of palestine amongst others.
> 
> Britain was not charged with creating a homeland for the Jews, that was the Jews themselves
> 
> Because the British wanted out and they did not have that authority, only the UN could do that
> 
> 
> I will let you look up the facts and see if you can understand the reality. You are confusing yourself by reading far too many islamonazi propaganda reports that are as twisted as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN also lacked that authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as successors to the LoN they did have the authority to act as they saw fit. In this case they appointed a UN body as the new mandatory until such time as the inhabitants could prove they could stand on their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That leads back to my unanswered question.
> 
> If they had that authority, why didn't they just hand the territory to the Zionists?
Click to expand...








 Because the mandate and UN charter dont work like that, they had to declare their intentions and then prove they were able to carry them out. The Jews did this in 1949 by making international agreements for which their leader was held responsible for when he signed on the bottom line. The Jews showed they were capable of acting in a peaceful manner and so ticked all the boxes.


When did the arab muslims do the same ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that deep thinking is not the Zionist's long suit so I will make this as simple as possible for you. Please try to keep up.
> 
> If the British Mandate was Palestine.
> 
> And.
> 
> The British Mandate was charged with creating a homeland for the Jews in Palestine.
> 
> Then why is it that when the Mandate left Palestine it handed the territory to the UNPC not the Zionists?
> 
> I will let you dance around that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was not palestine, it was an appointed mandatory to run the mandate of palestine amongst others.
> 
> Britain was not charged with creating a homeland for the Jews, that was the Jews themselves
> 
> Because the British wanted out and they did not have that authority, only the UN could do that
> 
> 
> I will let you look up the facts and see if you can understand the reality. You are confusing yourself by reading far too many islamonazi propaganda reports that are as twisted as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN also lacked that authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as successors to the LoN they did have the authority to act as they saw fit. In this case they appointed a UN body as the new mandatory until such time as the inhabitants could prove they could stand on their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That leads back to my unanswered question.
> 
> If they had that authority, why didn't they just hand the territory to the Zionists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the mandate and UN charter dont work like that, they had to declare their intentions and then prove they were able to carry them out. The Jews did this in 1949 by making international agreements for which their leader was held responsible for when he signed on the bottom line. The Jews showed they were capable of acting in a peaceful manner and so ticked all the boxes.
> 
> 
> When did the arab muslims do the same ?
Click to expand...

That wasn't the process.

Unless you have a link that says that.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was not palestine, it was an appointed mandatory to run the mandate of palestine amongst others.
> 
> Britain was not charged with creating a homeland for the Jews, that was the Jews themselves
> 
> Because the British wanted out and they did not have that authority, only the UN could do that
> 
> 
> I will let you look up the facts and see if you can understand the reality. You are confusing yourself by reading far too many islamonazi propaganda reports that are as twisted as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> The UN also lacked that authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as successors to the LoN they did have the authority to act as they saw fit. In this case they appointed a UN body as the new mandatory until such time as the inhabitants could prove they could stand on their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That leads back to my unanswered question.
> 
> If they had that authority, why didn't they just hand the territory to the Zionists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the mandate and UN charter dont work like that, they had to declare their intentions and then prove they were able to carry them out. The Jews did this in 1949 by making international agreements for which their leader was held responsible for when he signed on the bottom line. The Jews showed they were capable of acting in a peaceful manner and so ticked all the boxes.
> 
> 
> When did the arab muslims do the same ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't the process.
> 
> Unless you have a link that says that.
Click to expand...








 The UN charter and the LoN mandate


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN also lacked that authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as successors to the LoN they did have the authority to act as they saw fit. In this case they appointed a UN body as the new mandatory until such time as the inhabitants could prove they could stand on their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That leads back to my unanswered question.
> 
> If they had that authority, why didn't they just hand the territory to the Zionists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the mandate and UN charter dont work like that, they had to declare their intentions and then prove they were able to carry them out. The Jews did this in 1949 by making international agreements for which their leader was held responsible for when he signed on the bottom line. The Jews showed they were capable of acting in a peaceful manner and so ticked all the boxes.
> 
> 
> When did the arab muslims do the same ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't the process.
> 
> Unless you have a link that says that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN charter and the LoN mandate
Click to expand...

No they don't

Unless you can quote the Passages.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as successors to the LoN they did have the authority to act as they saw fit. In this case they appointed a UN body as the new mandatory until such time as the inhabitants could prove they could stand on their own
> 
> 
> 
> That leads back to my unanswered question.
> 
> If they had that authority, why didn't they just hand the territory to the Zionists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the mandate and UN charter dont work like that, they had to declare their intentions and then prove they were able to carry them out. The Jews did this in 1949 by making international agreements for which their leader was held responsible for when he signed on the bottom line. The Jews showed they were capable of acting in a peaceful manner and so ticked all the boxes.
> 
> 
> When did the arab muslims do the same ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't the process.
> 
> Unless you have a link that says that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN charter and the LoN mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't
> 
> Unless you can quote the Passages.
Click to expand...








 Yes they do and they have been quoted many times over the last week, see what happens when you ignore links asked for you make yourself look a complete fool


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That leads back to my unanswered question.
> 
> If they had that authority, why didn't they just hand the territory to the Zionists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the mandate and UN charter dont work like that, they had to declare their intentions and then prove they were able to carry them out. The Jews did this in 1949 by making international agreements for which their leader was held responsible for when he signed on the bottom line. The Jews showed they were capable of acting in a peaceful manner and so ticked all the boxes.
> 
> 
> When did the arab muslims do the same ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't the process.
> 
> Unless you have a link that says that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN charter and the LoN mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't
> 
> Unless you can quote the Passages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do and they have been quoted many times over the last week, see what happens when you ignore links asked for you make yourself look a complete fool
Click to expand...

Your usual duck.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the mandate and UN charter dont work like that, they had to declare their intentions and then prove they were able to carry them out. The Jews did this in 1949 by making international agreements for which their leader was held responsible for when he signed on the bottom line. The Jews showed they were capable of acting in a peaceful manner and so ticked all the boxes.
> 
> 
> When did the arab muslims do the same ?
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the process.
> 
> Unless you have a link that says that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN charter and the LoN mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't
> 
> Unless you can quote the Passages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do and they have been quoted many times over the last week, see what happens when you ignore links asked for you make yourself look a complete fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your usual duck.
Click to expand...









 How can it be a duck when it is a fact ?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## montelatici

Wow. And the JVP pushed it through.


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


>



What have you 'won'?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ali Abunimah - Boycott-Divestment-Sanctions: Strategies for a Just Peace in Palestine-Israel *

**


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ali Abunimah - Boycott-Divestment-Sanctions: Strategies for a Just Peace in Palestine-Israel *
> 
> **



Won't work.   But by all means try it out, and good luck at failing.

By chance are you using a windows computer, with an intel processor?   You already failed at your boycott.  Both Microsoft, and Intel, have development research and design facilities.  Large amounts of Windows software, has code created in Israel.  And many of the newest processors are designed in part, in Israel.

A short list of companies operating in Israel, with massive investments and jobs.

Yahoo, Google, Seagate, LG, Sony, Broadcom, Xerox, Oracle, Motorola, and dozens more.

Pretty much, if you are on the internet at all... you are benefiting Israel.  If you use technology, you are benefiting Israel.

Basically, get off your computer, stop using the internet, and go hide in a hole somewhere, and then finally you'll be effectively boycotting Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the process.
> 
> Unless you have a link that says that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN charter and the LoN mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't
> 
> Unless you can quote the Passages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do and they have been quoted many times over the last week, see what happens when you ignore links asked for you make yourself look a complete fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your usual duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be a duck when it is a fact ?
Click to expand...

Indeed your duck is a fact.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ali Abunimah - Boycott-Divestment-Sanctions: Strategies for a Just Peace in Palestine-Israel *



The Islamic Death Cult already has the proscription for a "*Just Peace in Palestine-Israel". *It's called Islamist ideology and it's delineated in the Hamas charter.
*
The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988*
_Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)._
_
_
So, get on with your gee-had, sweetie. The online version is weak and ineffective. Glorious martyrdom awaits.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Omar, the angry, islamo-stereotype


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


You're  musing the point of BDS.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're  musing the point of BDS.
Click to expand...

I'm _a-mused_ at you angry, self-hating types who spend their every waking moment consumed with Jooooooo hatreds. 

Such an empty, shallow existence.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Omar the terrorist on Islamist apartheid.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Ahhh, playing the tired old antisemite card.


----------



## Andylusion

You know, if you don't want to invest in Israel, that's fine.  Knock yourself out.  The only one you'll be hurting is you.

I have investments in Israel.... because they are good investments, and make money.  You want to be poor?  Fine by me.    Seems stupid for you to harm yourself, but if that's your game, go for the win.

By the way, you realize that if Israel's economy collapses, it's going to hurt the West bank and Gaza people the most?   The BBC did a documentary on the Palestinian Israeli economy, and how mixed and connected they are.

Yeah it will hurt the Jews, sure.  But it will harm the Arabs far more.  They will essentially starve to death if the economy crashes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Andylusion said:


> You know, if you don't want to invest in Israel, that's fine.  Knock yourself out.  The only one you'll be hurting is you.
> 
> I have investments in Israel.... because they are good investments, and make money.  You want to be poor?  Fine by me.    Seems stupid for you to harm yourself, but if that's your game, go for the win.
> 
> By the way, you realize that if Israel's economy collapses, it's going to hurt the West bank and Gaza people the most?   The BBC did a documentary on the Palestinian Israeli economy, and how mixed and connected they are.
> 
> Yeah it will hurt the Jews, sure.  But it will harm the Arabs far more.  They will essentially starve to death if the economy crashes.


If Israel collapses the Palestinians will be able to develop their own economy.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you don't want to invest in Israel, that's fine.  Knock yourself out.  The only one you'll be hurting is you.
> 
> I have investments in Israel.... because they are good investments, and make money.  You want to be poor?  Fine by me.    Seems stupid for you to harm yourself, but if that's your game, go for the win.
> 
> By the way, you realize that if Israel's economy collapses, it's going to hurt the West bank and Gaza people the most?   The BBC did a documentary on the Palestinian Israeli economy, and how mixed and connected they are.
> 
> Yeah it will hurt the Jews, sure.  But it will harm the Arabs far more.  They will essentially starve to death if the economy crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel collapses the Palestinians will be able to develop their own economy.
Click to expand...


While you obviously need The Zionist Entity as a convenient excuse for the inability of Islamic terrorists to manage the civil affairs of government, the terrorist enclaves that define the two competing versions of "Islamic government" in Fatah and Hamas share all the same attributes of failure and incompetence that define Islamic terrorist governments across the islamist Middle East.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you don't want to invest in Israel, that's fine.  Knock yourself out.  The only one you'll be hurting is you.
> 
> I have investments in Israel.... because they are good investments, and make money.  You want to be poor?  Fine by me.    Seems stupid for you to harm yourself, but if that's your game, go for the win.
> 
> By the way, you realize that if Israel's economy collapses, it's going to hurt the West bank and Gaza people the most?   The BBC did a documentary on the Palestinian Israeli economy, and how mixed and connected they are.
> 
> Yeah it will hurt the Jews, sure.  But it will harm the Arabs far more.  They will essentially starve to death if the economy crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel collapses the Palestinians will be able to develop their own economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you obviously need The Zionist Entity as a convenient excuse for the inability of Islamic terrorists to manage the civil affairs of government, the terrorist enclaves that define the two competing versions of "Islamic government" in Fatah and Hamas share all the same attributes of failure and incompetence that define Islamic terrorist governments across the islamist Middle East.
Click to expand...

They were doing a lot better before Israel than they have since.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you don't want to invest in Israel, that's fine.  Knock yourself out.  The only one you'll be hurting is you.
> 
> I have investments in Israel.... because they are good investments, and make money.  You want to be poor?  Fine by me.    Seems stupid for you to harm yourself, but if that's your game, go for the win.
> 
> By the way, you realize that if Israel's economy collapses, it's going to hurt the West bank and Gaza people the most?   The BBC did a documentary on the Palestinian Israeli economy, and how mixed and connected they are.
> 
> Yeah it will hurt the Jews, sure.  But it will harm the Arabs far more.  They will essentially starve to death if the economy crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel collapses the Palestinians will be able to develop their own economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you obviously need The Zionist Entity as a convenient excuse for the inability of Islamic terrorists to manage the civil affairs of government, the terrorist enclaves that define the two competing versions of "Islamic government" in Fatah and Hamas share all the same attributes of failure and incompetence that define Islamic terrorist governments across the islamist Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were doing a lot better before Israel than they have since.
Click to expand...

No reason to believe that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you don't want to invest in Israel, that's fine.  Knock yourself out.  The only one you'll be hurting is you.
> 
> I have investments in Israel.... because they are good investments, and make money.  You want to be poor?  Fine by me.    Seems stupid for you to harm yourself, but if that's your game, go for the win.
> 
> By the way, you realize that if Israel's economy collapses, it's going to hurt the West bank and Gaza people the most?   The BBC did a documentary on the Palestinian Israeli economy, and how mixed and connected they are.
> 
> Yeah it will hurt the Jews, sure.  But it will harm the Arabs far more.  They will essentially starve to death if the economy crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel collapses the Palestinians will be able to develop their own economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you obviously need The Zionist Entity as a convenient excuse for the inability of Islamic terrorists to manage the civil affairs of government, the terrorist enclaves that define the two competing versions of "Islamic government" in Fatah and Hamas share all the same attributes of failure and incompetence that define Islamic terrorist governments across the islamist Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were doing a lot better before Israel than they have since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason to believe that.
Click to expand...

There was no need for aid before Israel. Palestine even had a positive balance of trade in international commerce.

Since Israel we have two countries on welfare.


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you don't want to invest in Israel, that's fine.  Knock yourself out.  The only one you'll be hurting is you.
> 
> I have investments in Israel.... because they are good investments, and make money.  You want to be poor?  Fine by me.    Seems stupid for you to harm yourself, but if that's your game, go for the win.
> 
> By the way, you realize that if Israel's economy collapses, it's going to hurt the West bank and Gaza people the most?   The BBC did a documentary on the Palestinian Israeli economy, and how mixed and connected they are.
> 
> Yeah it will hurt the Jews, sure.  But it will harm the Arabs far more.  They will essentially starve to death if the economy crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel collapses the Palestinians will be able to develop their own economy.
Click to expand...


No, no.  Sorry.   I don't even understand why you think they would.  That's not even logical.

Unless you mean Israel the entire country dissolving, ok yes.  But that isn't going to happen.

I just mean if the economy of Israel crashes.     The economy of Russia crashed, and it didn't mean Russia ceased to exist.

The US economy crashed in the 1930s, that didn't mean the natives Americans got to take over.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you don't want to invest in Israel, that's fine.  Knock yourself out.  The only one you'll be hurting is you.
> 
> I have investments in Israel.... because they are good investments, and make money.  You want to be poor?  Fine by me.    Seems stupid for you to harm yourself, but if that's your game, go for the win.
> 
> By the way, you realize that if Israel's economy collapses, it's going to hurt the West bank and Gaza people the most?   The BBC did a documentary on the Palestinian Israeli economy, and how mixed and connected they are.
> 
> Yeah it will hurt the Jews, sure.  But it will harm the Arabs far more.  They will essentially starve to death if the economy crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel collapses the Palestinians will be able to develop their own economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you obviously need The Zionist Entity as a convenient excuse for the inability of Islamic terrorists to manage the civil affairs of government, the terrorist enclaves that define the two competing versions of "Islamic government" in Fatah and Hamas share all the same attributes of failure and incompetence that define Islamic terrorist governments across the islamist Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were doing a lot better before Israel than they have since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no need for aid before Israel. Palestine even had a positive balance of trade in international commerce.
> 
> Since Israel we have two countries on welfare.
Click to expand...


That's really silly. The two Islamic terrorist enclaves (fatah'istan and hamas'istan) you call "countries" are merely emblematic of the disease called "Islamist ideology" that is a boat anchor around the necks of people throughout the Islamist Middle East. What is even sillier is to read your rambling about the mythical "country of Pal'istan" that you Ave invented an entire history around.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Free speech triumphs over pro-Israel bullies in US universities*

Students have won major victories for free speech on US campuses lately as attempts by Israel lobby groups to suppress Palestine solidarity activism continue to fall flat.

“Israel advocacy organizations driving the suppression cannot succeed in manufacturing facts, even if they try,” Liz Jackson, an attorney with the organization Palestine Legal, told The Electronic Intifada.

There, Israel-aligned groups and elected officials lost a long-waged battle to censor Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) after a six-month independent investigation yielded results that did not support their claims.

The report also upholds direct actions and protests as constitutionally-protected speech.

Free speech triumphs over pro-Israel bullies in US universities


----------



## Hollie

Boycott Islamic terrorists 

On Many Campuses, Hate is Spelled SJP

_They advocate for Israel’s destruction, admire terrorists, and are making Jewish students feel unsafe on campuses across the country. They’re Students for Justice in Palestine—and they’re a huge problem._




The above is not at all surprising. Islamic fascists are free to use the infidel precepts and rights for free speech / free expression to further their message of hate and intolerance. Islamism has never promoted the precepts of equal rights or freedoms we in the West sometimes take for granted.  Promotion of their islamist agenda is the promotion of fascism.


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you don't want to invest in Israel, that's fine.  Knock yourself out.  The only one you'll be hurting is you.
> 
> I have investments in Israel.... because they are good investments, and make money.  You want to be poor?  Fine by me.    Seems stupid for you to harm yourself, but if that's your game, go for the win.
> 
> By the way, you realize that if Israel's economy collapses, it's going to hurt the West bank and Gaza people the most?   The BBC did a documentary on the Palestinian Israeli economy, and how mixed and connected they are.
> 
> Yeah it will hurt the Jews, sure.  But it will harm the Arabs far more.  They will essentially starve to death if the economy crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel collapses the Palestinians will be able to develop their own economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you obviously need The Zionist Entity as a convenient excuse for the inability of Islamic terrorists to manage the civil affairs of government, the terrorist enclaves that define the two competing versions of "Islamic government" in Fatah and Hamas share all the same attributes of failure and incompetence that define Islamic terrorist governments across the islamist Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were doing a lot better before Israel than they have since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no need for aid before Israel. Palestine even had a positive balance of trade in international commerce.
> 
> Since Israel we have two countries on welfare.
Click to expand...


Just two?  Last I checked, nearly every nation around Israel was collecting 'welfare' from someone, and many from US.

Countries getting aid:
Jordan
Egypt
Iraq
Yemen
Syria
Tunisia
Lebanon
Bahrain
Saudi Arabia even

And that's our aid.  We're not including aid by Russia to nearly all those same people.

So I guess all those states are on welfare?

Tell you what.  You cut off all aid, to all those countries, by everyone, and we'll cut off Israel.   Until then, no.   Of course if we cut off all aid to all those countries, most of them (not Saudi Arabia obviously), will fall into Anarchy, and Israel will be fine.


----------



## montelatici

Saudi Arabia receives U.S.foreign assistance  in the way of Military Education and Training (IMET) worth 1.47 million dollars annually Saudi Arabia does not receive money.  Saudi Arabia provides financial aid to the U.S. in the form of equipment purchases to the tune of 35 billion dollars for the F-35 alone.

Jordan and Egypt are paid "hush money" in the form of arms, not money, in order to keep them at peace with Israel. e.g. Egypt keeps the embargo on Gaza for Israel or they would lose the military equipment from the U.S.  

When the facts are taken into account Israel receives more  about 10 times more  aid from the U.S. than the other Arab states combined.


----------



## Andylusion

montelatici said:


> Saudi Arabia receives U.S.foreign assistance  in the way of Military Education and Training (IMET) worth 1.47 million dollars annually Saudi Arabia does not receive money.  Saudi Arabia provides financial aid to the U.S. in the form of equipment purchases to the tune of 35 billion dollars for the F-35 alone.
> 
> Jordan and Egypt are paid "hush money" in the form of arms, not money, in order to keep them at peace with Israel. e.g. Egypt keeps the embargo on Gaza for Israel or they would lose the military equipment from the U.S.
> 
> When the facts are taken into account Israel receives more  about 10 times more  aid from the U.S. than the other Arab states combined.



Whether or not that is true, I don't know.  Nor do I care.

Regardless of the total amount of aid.... if we cut of everyone, from every source of aid, then, and only then, would I think cutting off Israeli aid is agreeable.

I don't want Egypt or Saudis, or the Syrians, or anyone, getting aid from Russia, or the EU, if we're going to cut of Israel.


----------



## montelatici

I don't give a shit what other countries do, the U.S. needs to stop spending my money on all those countries.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Saudi Arabia receives U.S.foreign assistance  in the way of Military Education and Training (IMET) worth 1.47 million dollars annually Saudi Arabia does not receive money.  Saudi Arabia provides financial aid to the U.S. in the form of equipment purchases to the tune of 35 billion dollars for the F-35 alone.
> 
> Jordan and Egypt are paid "hush money" in the form of arms, not money, in order to keep them at peace with Israel. e.g. Egypt keeps the embargo on Gaza for Israel or they would lose the military equipment from the U.S.
> 
> When the facts are taken into account Israel receives more  about 10 times more  aid from the U.S. than the other Arab states combined.



Why would we not supply aid in larger quantities to our allies vs. state sponsors of Islamic terrorism?


----------



## Andylusion

montelatici said:


> I don't give a shit what other countries do, the U.S. needs to stop spending my money on all those countries.



Well I do. And apparently there are a bunch of us who do.


----------



## montelatici

Wrong again, as usual.







Is America giving too much aid to Israel? Key poll findings


----------



## Andylusion

montelatici said:


> Wrong again, as usual.
> 
> View attachment 110879
> 
> 
> Is America giving too much aid to Israel? Key poll findings



What did I say that was wrong?  Nothing you posted contradicted anything I said.


----------



## montelatici

Most of us believe we are giving Israel way too much money.


----------



## member

Andylusion said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel collapses the Palestinians will be able to develop their own economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you obviously need The Zionist Entity as a convenient excuse for the inability of Islamic terrorists to manage the civil affairs of government, the terrorist enclaves that define the two competing versions of "Islamic government" in Fatah and Hamas share all the same attributes of failure and incompetence that define Islamic terrorist governments across the islamist Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were doing a lot better before Israel than they have since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no need for aid before Israel. Palestine even had a positive balance of trade in international commerce.
> 
> Since Israel we have two countries on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just two?  Last I checked, nearly every nation around Israel was collecting 'welfare' from someone, and many from US.
> 
> Countries getting aid:
> Jordan
> Egypt
> Iraq
> Yemen
> Syria
> Tunisia
> Lebanon
> Bahrain
> Saudi Arabia even
> 
> And that's our aid.  We're not including aid by Russia to nearly all those same people.
> 
> So I guess all those states are on welfare?
> 
> Tell you what.  You cut off all aid, to all those countries, by everyone, and we'll cut off Israel.   Until then, no.   Of course if we cut off all aid to all those countries, most of them (not Saudi Arabia obviously), will fall into Anarchy, and Israel will be fine.
Click to expand...







 _*"Jordan, Egypt, Iraq, Yemen, Syria, Tunisia, Lebanon, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia."*_

It doesn’t bother me at all -- a super-power country (like us) ……

 



. . . (I say _*superpower*_, since, as you can see from 

 *TV*, everybody wants to move here)...





. . .‘aiding’ a country like Israel in the ways that we do --- i'm not up and arms about it (like i usually get when we _*"aid"*_ dumps like:






   afghhanistan, pakistan or north korea.




People book vacations to go to Israel.  I can visit there…and wear “my regular clothes.”





Your list, 

 let's pick Yemen... 




I don’t know the chain of events [the process] of how --- when we send *“$aid$"* to them [_or to whomever_] --- how it gets there  ... where does it go, Bank of Yemini  ?? do they have a courier service 

 ?  do they have western union over there ?



No matter what, we still have to help [all these countries] in a humanitarian capacity....





 - _*even Yemen*_.





With the exception of Jordan ----  

 and Israel (…*poor Egypt*, used to be a tourist magnet – now people are afraid to travel there because of the tentacles of Islamic terrorists, not because of Judaism, settlements, or Christians, or  buddists or nudists.....but Islamists) ----- no problem if king Abdullah needs more *$help$* than usual.'  tired of hearing the same story, how we send $$ and ARMS to hostile countries who burn our flag and $$ to the so-called good "rebels" in syria, libya or WHEREVER" fighting iceassis or al-q*u*eda...or whatever psycho *terror*ist group........






 No more money to any of these places for military use, no sending them fleets of new or used weaponry or military anything for ‘whatever reason.”  Let Saudi Arabia or ……..Qatar or “other muslim brethren” supply them with AK47s and helicopters and tanks….How dare our Government supply or have supplied these countries with actual weaponry and millions of $$ to be used for fighter jets and the like.





we have some fixing up to do in our own backyard 

 - Chicago, EaL.A., Detroit……Bed-sty....I’d rather *$it$* go there than Yemen or Lebanon.






 - Lebanon, another terrorist hotholelspot - Hezbollah....you have to worry they don't get their meaty paws on the dough to buy the _fixins_ to make bomb-belts and stuff......



..you know what i mean ? 












​


----------



## montelatici

Why send aid to an Apartheid state, just because it has a tourist industry?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

More and more people see the fraud of Pallywood Productions


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> More and more people see the fraud of Pallywood Productions


This guy gets his information from a bullshit Israeli propaganda site.

Ahed Tamimi is a fine young woman.



Of course the Israeli assholes don't like her.


----------



## montelatici

You are wasting your time, the supporters of Israel are like the Nazi sympathizers, they enjoy watching the IDF scum torturing goyim.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More and more people see the fraud of Pallywood Productions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy gets his information from a bullshit Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Ahed Tamimi is a fine young woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Israeli assholes don't like her.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid she is just another child who suffered abuse at the hands of your Islamic terrorist heroes.


----------



## jillian

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network



jewhaters are so funny

maybe you should boycott terrorists.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> You are wasting your time, the supporters of Israel are like the Nazi sympathizers, they enjoy watching the IDF scum torturing goyim.



Does that come with a jingle?


----------



## jillian

montelatici said:


> You are wasting your time, the supporters of Israel are like the Nazi sympathizers, they enjoy watching the IDF scum torturing goyim.



that's so funny from a terrorist supporting jew-hater.


----------



## Hollie

Boycott silly Islamic terrorists


Telegraph and Daily Mail retreat in face of Pallywood story about child ‘activist’

As noted by CAMERA’s Tamar Sternthal, the Palestinian town of Nabi Saleh, near the Jewish community of Neveh Tzuf , is “where photographers gather every Friday to document repetitious scenes of Palestinian residents and international activists clashing with Israeli soldiers” and where activists often place their children in danger to score propaganda points.

Nabi Saleh’s most popular Pallywood child star, known as “Shirley Temper” (aka Ahed Tamimi), revived her recurring role as the symbol of Palestinian “resistance” on Friday, when she was seen attacking an Israeli soldier who had detained a rock-thrower during protests. 

Ahed is the daughter of Narimen and Bassem Tamimi, prominent activists in the Popular Resistance who evidently determine the girl’s protest “strategy”. As Sternthal noted, “rather than keeping their children at a safe distance from the often-violent clashes, the parents encourage their children to play highly visible roles in the confrontation with the army.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

jillian said:


> fairandbalanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewhaters are so funny
> 
> maybe you should boycott terrorists.
Click to expand...

We do.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairandbalanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewhaters are so funny
> 
> maybe you should boycott terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do.
Click to expand...

Just not the _ISIS-lite_ Islamic terrorist franchises occupying Gaza and the West Bank.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairandbalanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewhaters are so funny
> 
> maybe you should boycott terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just not the _ISIS-lite_ Islamic terrorist franchises occupying Gaza and the West Bank.
Click to expand...

Calling names is a sign of losing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairandbalanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewhaters are so funny
> 
> maybe you should boycott terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just not the _ISIS-lite_ Islamic terrorist franchises occupying Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling names is a sign of losing.
Click to expand...


You're forever befuddled. Are you in denial about Hamas being designated an Islamic terrorist franchise?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairandbalanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewhaters are so funny
> 
> maybe you should boycott terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just not the _ISIS-lite_ Islamic terrorist franchises occupying Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling names is a sign of losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're forever befuddled. Are you in denial about Hamas being designated an Islamic terrorist franchise?
Click to expand...

Sure, a minority of countries call that name.


----------



## Shusha

Sodastream to proudly place Israeli flag on packaging for every product with the caption, "This product is made by Arabs and Jews working side by side in peace and harmony."


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> Sodastream to proudly place Israeli flag on packaging for every product with the caption, "This product is made by Arabs and Jews working side by side in peace and harmony."


Just can't beat a good marketing gimmick. I thought Sodastream has moved out and sacked all the Palestinian workforce. SodaStream lays off last Palestinian workers after leaving West Bank

Even the "uncle Toms" are being punished by the Zionist regime, so I'm sure that marketing gimmick will go down well, just like "new Coke"...


----------



## Shusha

Challenger said:


> Just can't beat a good marketing gimmick. I thought Sodastream has moved out and sacked all the Palestinian workforce. SodaStream lays off last Palestinian workers after leaving West Bank...Even the "uncle Toms" are being punished by the Zionist regime ...



Actually, a third of the workers in the new plant are Arab.  

Its amusing how peaceful co-operation and fair treatment disturbs the haters so much that they feel compelled to demonize Israel even for that.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## GHook93

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is failing – a continuing series (July 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> That is why Israel and its supporters are spending hundreds of millions of dollars and creating deflection and lie campaigns to counter BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Countering the propaganda of Islamic terrorists requires no lies or deflections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Countering the propaganda of Islamic" terrorists" require
> 
> A massive infusion of cash from US taxpayers so the Zionists can silence the Palestinians using white phosphorus bombs, F16, Ethnic cleansing & genocide .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange genocide when they've multiplied many times over.
Click to expand...


The Jews are using this new kind of genocide, fill there bellies with food and water, make sure they have heat and A/C and let them leech of the Jews booming economy and then here is the kicker kill them off by old age! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Shusha

Genocide by prosperity!  The HORROR!


----------



## montelatici

Prosperous Palestine. LOL


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> View attachment 111261
> 
> Prosperous Palestine. LOL



What a shame the UNRWA welfare fraud money finds its way into the bank accounts of Islamic terrorists rather than to its intended function.

But, let's remember that the Islamic terrorists / welfare thieves in Hamas were "democratically elected".


----------



## jillian

montelatici said:


> View attachment 111261
> 
> Prosperous Palestine. LOL



i don't think that's the west bank or gaza, terrorist supporter.

and if it is, it looks like apartments


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't beat a good marketing gimmick. I thought Sodastream has moved out and sacked all the Palestinian workforce. SodaStream lays off last Palestinian workers after leaving West Bank...Even the "uncle Toms" are being punished by the Zionist regime ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a third of the workers in the new plant are Arab.
> 
> Its amusing how peaceful co-operation and fair treatment disturbs the haters so much that they feel compelled to demonize Israel even for that.
Click to expand...


It's even funnier when the Zionist Hasbara machine emphasises the "Arab" nature of only 1/3 of the employees who work there, who are in fact supposed to be Israeli citizens anyway. At least these Muslim Israelis have a better degree of legal protection and hopefully equality of pay and conditions with their Jewish colleagues than the former slaves of Sodastream in occupied Palestine had.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> View attachment 111261
> 
> Prosperous Palestine. LOL



Do You realise those houses are each for one family?
While this is a typical Arab neighbourhood, most Israelis live in apartments.


----------



## montelatici

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111261
> 
> Prosperous Palestine. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do You realise those houses are each for one family?
> While this is a typical Arab neighbourhood, most Israelis live in apartments.
Click to expand...


No they are multi-family apartments.  Unless you are claiming that extended families are one family.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111261
> 
> Prosperous Palestine. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do You realise those houses are each for one family?
> While this is a typical Arab neighbourhood, most Israelis live in apartments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are multi-family apartments.  Unless you are claiming that extended families are one family.
Click to expand...

They may or may not be multi-family apartments, but that's irrelevant. There's nothing to indicate that the photo is from your invented "country if Pal'istan. Yet another of your frauds.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Why BDS?

To counter Israeli bullshit.

*•Defending the Indefensible 2016 “The Occupation of the American Mind”*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Webinar on the Upcoming AAA Vote to Boycott Israeli Academic Institutions.*


----------



## Shusha

Spanish courts to try BDS leaders of Matisyahu boycott.

If found guilty the nine BDS leaders could face jail time of up to several years.  

_“BDS militants are used to getting away with their racist goals and violent methods,” Hatchwell said. “No one holds them accountable for actions that, carried out against any other ethnic or religious minority, would be shocking and punishable. A civil society that can resort to the rule of law to protect itself from bullying and cowardly abuses, in both the social networks and the real world, demonstrates its maturity.”

Hatchwell expressed confidence that “this time the violent instigators of these antisemitic campaigns will suffer criminal sanctions for their actions.”_


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Webinar on the Upcoming AAA Vote to Boycott Israeli Academic Institutions.*




AAA Boycott of Israel Denied | The Huffington Post

*AAA Boycott of Israel Denied.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Webinar on the Upcoming AAA Vote to Boycott Israeli Academic Institutions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAA Boycott of Israel Denied | The Huffington Post
> 
> *AAA Boycott of Israel Denied.*
Click to expand...

while 2,384 voted to support it.

That is 2,384 more people who support Palestine than before. Plus others who witnessed the debate.

One of the main features of BDS is to open previously closed debates.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Webinar on the Upcoming AAA Vote to Boycott Israeli Academic Institutions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAA Boycott of Israel Denied | The Huffington Post
> 
> *AAA Boycott of Israel Denied.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while 2,384 voted to support it.
> 
> That is 2,384 more people who support Palestine than before. Plus others who witnessed the debate.
> 
> One of the main features of BDS is to open previously closed debates.
Click to expand...

While it still failed. Another of the main features of BDS is to expose the agenda of Jew hatred that drives the group.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Webinar on the Upcoming AAA Vote to Boycott Israeli Academic Institutions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAA Boycott of Israel Denied | The Huffington Post
> 
> *AAA Boycott of Israel Denied.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while 2,384 voted to support it.
> 
> That is 2,384 more people who support Palestine than before. Plus others who witnessed the debate.
> 
> One of the main features of BDS is to open previously closed debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While it still failed. Another of the main features of BDS is to expose the agenda of Jew hatred that drives the group.
Click to expand...

Are you still on that Jew hatred canard?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Webinar on the Upcoming AAA Vote to Boycott Israeli Academic Institutions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAA Boycott of Israel Denied | The Huffington Post
> 
> *AAA Boycott of Israel Denied.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while 2,384 voted to support it.
> 
> That is 2,384 more people who support Palestine than before. Plus others who witnessed the debate.
> 
> One of the main features of BDS is to open previously closed debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While it still failed. Another of the main features of BDS is to expose the agenda of Jew hatred that drives the group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still on that Jew hatred canard?
Click to expand...


I understand. You're still seething about yet another BDS fail. You have found another way to spend your time hating rather than doing something productive. Enjoy your misery.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Webinar on the Upcoming AAA Vote to Boycott Israeli Academic Institutions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAA Boycott of Israel Denied | The Huffington Post
> 
> *AAA Boycott of Israel Denied.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while 2,384 voted to support it.
> 
> That is 2,384 more people who support Palestine than before. Plus others who witnessed the debate.
> 
> One of the main features of BDS is to open previously closed debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While it still failed. Another of the main features of BDS is to expose the agenda of Jew hatred that drives the group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still on that Jew hatred canard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand. You're still seething about yet another BDS fail. You have found another way to spend your time hating rather than doing something productive. Enjoy your misery.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

BDS Fail: Boycott Supporters Used Israeli Technology to Build Their Websites

The Algemeiner reports: Student groups co-sponsoring a new Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel at an Illinois university used Israeli software to build their websites, The Algemeiner has learned.


Priceless.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions: Strategic Actions for Justice*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why boycott Israel?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Why boycott Israel?



Just a guess, but Obama probably doesn't much care about Arab-Moslem terrorists.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Webinar on the Upcoming AAA Vote to Boycott Israeli Academic Institutions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAA Boycott of Israel Denied | The Huffington Post
> 
> *AAA Boycott of Israel Denied.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while 2,384 voted to support it.
> 
> That is 2,384 more people who support Palestine than before. Plus others who witnessed the debate.
> 
> One of the main features of BDS is to open previously closed debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While it still failed. Another of the main features of BDS is to expose the agenda of Jew hatred that drives the group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still on that Jew hatred canard?
Click to expand...


Are you still making excuses for Islamic terrorism?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Webinar on the Upcoming AAA Vote to Boycott Israeli Academic Institutions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAA Boycott of Israel Denied | The Huffington Post
> 
> *AAA Boycott of Israel Denied.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while 2,384 voted to support it.
> 
> That is 2,384 more people who support Palestine than before. Plus others who witnessed the debate.
> 
> One of the main features of BDS is to open previously closed debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While it still failed. Another of the main features of BDS is to expose the agenda of Jew hatred that drives the group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still on that Jew hatred canard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still making excuses for Islamic terrorism?
Click to expand...

Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AAA Boycott of Israel Denied | The Huffington Post
> 
> *AAA Boycott of Israel Denied.*
> 
> 
> 
> while 2,384 voted to support it.
> 
> That is 2,384 more people who support Palestine than before. Plus others who witnessed the debate.
> 
> One of the main features of BDS is to open previously closed debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While it still failed. Another of the main features of BDS is to expose the agenda of Jew hatred that drives the group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still on that Jew hatred canard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still making excuses for Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda?
Click to expand...


That's you're ™ slogan when you're unable to contribute a relevant response.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


*Relevance?*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Relevance?*
Click to expand...


*Yes*.


----------



## Deleted member 61768

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network



I buy everything I can from Israel thank you very much!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Paparock said:


> fairandbalanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy everything I can from Israel thank you very much!
Click to expand...

Indeed you do.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## montelatici

Book of Jeremiah said:


>



That's what the white South Africans said when Christiaan Neethling Barnard performed the first heart transplant.  You are such a tool.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Belahodood- the BDS Movement to boycott Israel and its role in the future *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*80 percent of Canadians back Israel boycott — poll*

Four in five Canadians expressing an opinion believe the Palestinian
call for boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) on Israel is reasonable, a national survey released Wednesday suggests.

More than half of Canadians polled who expressed an opinion also oppose their parliament’s condemnation of the BDS campaign, which aims to pressure Israel to respect Palestinian rights and international law, and two-thirds say government sanctions on Israel would be reasonable.

These results are remarkable evidence that efforts by the Canadian government, backed by Israel and its surrogates, to demonize the Palestine solidarity movement are failing.

Partial results released last month found that large numbers of Canadians see Israel’s government negatively, and Canadians almost unanimously reject the view that criticizing Israel is anti-Semitic.

80 percent of Canadians back Israel boycott -- poll


----------



## Hollie

With bipartisan backing, Canada to reject Israel boycott


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> With bipartisan backing, Canada to reject Israel boycott


OK, Canada has lackeys. So does the US.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Apartheid Week held at 30 UK universities, despite repression*

Israeli Apartheid Week took place on more than 30 university campuses across the UK last week despite a massive government backed campaign of repression.

Israeli Apartheid Week is an annual series of events that last year took place in more than 225 cities across the world to raise awareness about how Israel meets the UN definition of apartheid and to build support for the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement.

Thousands of students and academics attended events as part of what was one of the biggest Israeli Apartheid Weeks in the UK to date.

Israeli Apartheid Week held at 30 UK universities, despite repression


----------



## P F Tinmore

The talk.


The action.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS promoting hate and derision.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestine, Israel and the Assault on Academic Freedom: Student Movement(s) for Justice in Palestine *

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestine, Israel, and the Assault on Academic Freedom: Legal Panel discussion *

**


----------



## Shusha

Omar Barghouti arrested for tax evasion.  Oops.


----------



## boedicca

The OP violates my policy of not performing clickage on posts for which the originator has neither the courtesy nor intellectual integrity to provide commentary to explain why the links deserve clickage.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> Omar Barghouti arrested for tax evasion.  Oops.



LOL.  Arrested by the Israeli authorities. You are a hoot, Shusha.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Moral Victory for BDS Activists at UBC and Canadian Campuses*

Despite all these massive efforts at intimidation, support for the goals of the BDS movement and public discussion around it, are on the increase. Perhaps people resent the attacks on freedom of speech, or the insistence that any criticism of Israel is “anti-Semitic”, or the almost unbelievable lengths to which the Zionist lobby is willing to go to suppress this debate. Or perhaps people can see who is the occupied and who is the aggressor, and that the struggle for Palestinian national and human rights is an integral part of the struggle for a better world for all.

*Moral Victory for BDS Activists at UBC and Canadian Campuses*


----------



## Hollie

Is BDS a Bust? - Anti BDS, BDS News, Boycotts, Divestments and Sanctions (BDS) - SPME Scholars for Peace in the Middle East

As far as Gallup is concerned, the BDS movement, after more than a decade of work in the U.S., has failed to move American public opinion. It has been a complete bust. But what Jonathan Rynhold has called the Israel paradox–that even as support for Israel remains close to historic highs, divisions over it are deepening–is more evident than ever.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycott Divestment & Sanctions: An Interview in Gaza with Haidar Eid *


----------



## Hollie




----------



## yiostheoy

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


From now on anyone without an avatar is going onto my ignore list.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Maria LaHood - Anti-BDS Legislation and the First Amendment *

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


All that for something people claim is a failure.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that for something people claim is a failure.
Click to expand...


It is a failure. 

Providing the facts about the BDS'ers and their obvious agenda (we see from people like you, the agenda is insensate Jew hatreds), exposed the fraud of BDS and the fascist Islamist agenda.

People like you don't understand that you fanaticism and your obvious pathology of hate / self-hate delivers a very dark message. 

Such an angry, defeated little man.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> It is a failure....



* Stephen Hawking's boycott hits Israel where it hurts: science *
* 
 What really winds up Israel is that this rejection comes from a famous scientist, and it is science that drives its economy, prestige and military strength 

Stephen Hawking's boycott hits Israel where it hurts: science | Hilary Rose and Steven Rose*


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a failure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Stephen Hawking's boycott hits Israel where it hurts: science *
> *
> What really winds up Israel is that this rejection comes from a famous scientist, and it is science that drives its economy, prestige and military strength
> 
> Stephen Hawking's boycott hits Israel where it hurts: science | Hilary Rose and Steven Rose*
Click to expand...


*A four year old article.* *You're accustomed to people pointing at you and laughing, right?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a failure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Stephen Hawking's boycott hits Israel where it hurts: science *
> *
> What really winds up Israel is that this rejection comes from a famous scientist, and it is science that drives its economy, prestige and military strength
> 
> Stephen Hawking's boycott hits Israel where it hurts: science | Hilary Rose and Steven Rose*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A four year old article.* *You're accustomed to people pointing at you and laughing, right?*
Click to expand...

Says the one who posts 15 year old suicide bombing videos.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a failure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Stephen Hawking's boycott hits Israel where it hurts: science *
> *
> What really winds up Israel is that this rejection comes from a famous scientist, and it is science that drives its economy, prestige and military strength
> 
> Stephen Hawking's boycott hits Israel where it hurts: science | Hilary Rose and Steven Rose*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A four year old article.* *You're accustomed to people pointing at you and laughing, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the one who posts 15 year old suicide bombing videos.
Click to expand...


Says the one who is clueless. 

Israel Stops the First Suspected Suicide Bombing in Years, IDF Says  | VICE News


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> Says the one who is clueless.
> 
> Israel Stops the First Suspected Suicide Bombing in Years, IDF Says  | VICE News


Yeah... sure.

And even if true, how can that possibly compare to the countless bombing campaigns targeting civilians?

*Almost 80 percent of those killed as a result of the Israeli bombing of Gaza are civilians, the United Nations said in a report....*

Up to 80% of fatalities in Israel’s bombing of Gaza are civilians – UN


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the one who is clueless.
> 
> Israel Stops the First Suspected Suicide Bombing in Years, IDF Says  | VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... sure.
> 
> And even if true, how can that possibly compare to the countless bombing campaigns targeting civilians?
> 
> *Almost 80 percent of those killed as a result of the Israeli bombing of Gaza are civilians, the United Nations said in a report....*
> 
> Up to 80% of fatalities in Israel’s bombing of Gaza are civilians – UN
Click to expand...


Those dead islamics are worth their weight in propaganda value. 

You should email Hamas and thank them.


----------



## American_Jihad

*TIME TO DITCH ISRAEL'S FAKE FRIENDS*
*Israel doesn't need to appease J Street and BDS supporters in the American Jewish community.*
April 19, 2017

Lee Bender






It’s getting terribly tiresome hearing and seeing some liberal American Jews complain and harp that Israel is not doing much of anything “to make peace with the Palestinians” and are not acting with “compassion and justice.”  The constantly repeated refrain, including from groups such as J Street, Jewish Voice for Peace, and other BDS supporters, that the status quo is unacceptable; that Israel, which is the much stronger party, and not the “poor” “victim” Palestinian Arabs, must urgently do something *now;* make concessions; withdraw from “occupied territories” for the sake of a Palestinian Arab state on its doorstep –-  or else-- is all too reflexive. And Israel will of course be isolated and vilified by the world and U.N. if it does not comply.  After all, “we all know what this is going to look like in the end.” 

Well, maybe not. Maybe it is about time for Israel to say, “thanks for your suggestions, but if it is a choice between placing Israeli lives at risk or your support, then later on.”

Israel is actually doing quite well with business and relations around the world these days. Israel has tremendously positive things to offer that the world is hungry for: high technology, computers, software, security systems, medical devices and treatments, agricultural, water, and other industry innovations. Israel is an open, democracy that upholds civil, women, minority, and gay rights, has a robust free press, independent judiciary, a parliament where Arab citizens are represented, an independent judiciary, educational opportunities and top health care.  Is everything perfect? No. Can and must Israel do better? Indeed. But these “progressive values” are nowhere to be found in the Arab world.  However, simply being a Jew who does not live in Israel does not give an automatic right to dictate terms to Israel’s generals and security officials as to “what is in Israel’s best interests.” That Israel is a sovereign democracy which elects its leaders is apparently of no consequence to some.

...


Time To Ditch Israel's Fake Friends


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Over 100 groups “demand FIFA sanction Israeli settlement clubs on Palestinian land”*

A growing list of over 100 organisations from 28 countries, representing millions of people have demanded that FIFA ban the seven clubs that are based in illegal Israeli settlements on Palestinians’ land.

“Getting rid of racism in football will help eliminate the tragically high level of racism practised by the Israeli state,” said Dr Geoff Lee of Red Card Israeli Racism.

The letter’s signatories clarify that FIFA must stick to their commitments to human rights after recent scandals over corruption. “This laudable goal will be judged by the extent of its implementation in real-life contexts, where powerful political actors frequently seek to muffle legitimate calls for justice… It will be a tragedy for us all, and a poor commentary on the progress of self-reform at FIFA — if your policy falls at the first hurdle.” said the writers

The letter urges FIFA to tell Israel’s Football Association (IFA) to revoke their connection with the illegal settlement clubs or suspend Israel from FIFA until it complies with FIFA’s ethics policy.

Over 100 groups “demand FIFA sanction Israeli settlement clubs on Palestinian land”


----------



## P F Tinmore

*How grassroots activists defeated anti-BDS legislation in Maryland*

Monday, April 10, 2017, marked a significant victory for social justice activism in the state of Maryland. After a vigorous and well-organized campaign, anti-BDS legislation was roundly defeated for the third time in four years. 

How grassroots activists defeated anti-BDS legislation in Maryland


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leaked report highlights Israel lobby’s failures*
The Reut Institute, founded by former government advisor Gidi Grinstein, has conceded in a secret report jointly prepared with the ADL that Israel’s efforts to thwart the Palestine solidarity movement have failed.
------------
Key Israel lobby groups have conceded that they have failed to counter the Palestine solidarity movement, despite vastly increasing their spending. The admission is contained in a secret report that The Electronic Intifada has obtained.

The report, published here in full for the first time, outlines Israel’s failure to stem the “impressive growth” and “significant successes” of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights.

It also sets out strategies, endorsed by the Israeli government, aimed at reversing the deterioration in Israel’s position.

But while calling for harsher measures against the Palestine solidarity movement, the report offers no new ideas to deal with how Israel is beset not by an image problem but a reality problem: its regime of occupation, settler-colonialism and apartheid is increasingly viewed around the world as reprehensible and unsustainable, even by many of Israel’s defenders.

The report nevertheless identifies key concerns and likely targets of Israel’s propaganda planners.

Even while attempting to come up with a formula to defeat it, the report admits that the movement for Palestinian rights is based on “appealing and sophisticated” arguments which Israel has so far failed to match.

PDF of report in the link.
Leaked report highlights Israel lobby's failures


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Leaked report highlights Israel lobby’s failures*
> The Reut Institute, founded by former government advisor Gidi Grinstein, has conceded in a secret report jointly prepared with the ADL that Israel’s efforts to thwart the Palestine solidarity movement have failed.
> ------------
> Key Israel lobby groups have conceded that they have failed to counter the Palestine solidarity movement, despite vastly increasing their spending. The admission is contained in a secret report that The Electronic Intifada has obtained.
> 
> The report, published here in full for the first time, outlines Israel’s failure to stem the “impressive growth” and “significant successes” of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights.
> 
> It also sets out strategies, endorsed by the Israeli government, aimed at reversing the deterioration in Israel’s position.
> 
> But while calling for harsher measures against the Palestine solidarity movement, the report offers no new ideas to deal with how Israel is beset not by an image problem but a reality problem: its regime of occupation, settler-colonialism and apartheid is increasingly viewed around the world as reprehensible and unsustainable, even by many of Israel’s defenders.
> 
> The report nevertheless identifies key concerns and likely targets of Israel’s propaganda planners.
> 
> Even while attempting to come up with a formula to defeat it, the report admits that the movement for Palestinian rights is based on “appealing and sophisticated” arguments which Israel has so far failed to match.
> 
> PDF of report in the link.
> Leaked report highlights Israel lobby's failures



Your cut and paste gee-had is a comical failure.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Globes English - Israel business news - Home Page

*Israeli cos to train Japanese in cyber know-how.*

*Israel and Japan today signed two cooperation agreements to enhance economic and industrial collaboration between the countries.*

Israeli cyber companies will be involved in a new training program led by the Japanese Ministry of Economy, Trade, and Industry for Japanese cyber companies. The program involves the integration and assimilation of technologies and know-how from Israel. In the framework of this cooperation, Israeli companies will present cyber risks to companies from Japan, while exposing them to systems developed in Israel for protection against such attacks.


In other news:

ALESCO had some not surprising news.

ALECSO report: 97 million illiterates in Arab countries

"The Organization warned that nearly 6,188 million boys and girls who are at school age are not enrolled in any sort of education, which means that illiteracy rate in Arab countries will increase in coming years. Further, the organization warned that the dropout rate during primary education years is among the highest ratios in the world."


Hey - who needs education when you have a Koran in one hand and a pressure sensitive detonator in the other?


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Globes English - Israel business news - Home Page
> 
> *Israeli cos to train Japanese in cyber know-how.*
> 
> *Israel and Japan today signed two cooperation agreements to enhance economic and industrial collaboration between the countries.*
> 
> Israeli cyber companies will be involved in a new training program led by the Japanese Ministry of Economy, Trade, and Industry for Japanese cyber companies. The program involves the integration and assimilation of technologies and know-how from Israel. In the framework of this cooperation, Israeli companies will present cyber risks to companies from Japan, while exposing them to systems developed in Israel for protection against such attacks.
> 
> 
> In other news:
> 
> ALESCO had some not surprising news.
> 
> ALECSO report: 97 million illiterates in Arab countries
> 
> "The Organization warned that nearly 6,188 million boys and girls who are at school age are not enrolled in any sort of education, which means that illiteracy rate in Arab countries will increase in coming years. Further, the organization warned that the dropout rate during primary education years is among the highest ratios in the world."
> 
> 
> Hey - who needs education when you have a Koran in one hand and a pressure sensitive detonator in the other?


So? The U.S. Illiteracy Rate Hasn't Changed In 10 Years | HuffPost
bear in mind that places like Iraq and Syria (and Afghanistan, although not strictly an Arab country, it is full of the Muslims Hollie hates) have been all but destroyed by Western interference (and bombs) which was bound to have a negative effect on education; what's America's excuse?

As for the Japanese, good for them. They'll do what tey've always done, get the technology, improve on it, and then undercut the Israelis selling it to the rest of the world.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Globes English - Israel business news - Home Page
> 
> *Israeli cos to train Japanese in cyber know-how.*
> 
> *Israel and Japan today signed two cooperation agreements to enhance economic and industrial collaboration between the countries.*
> 
> Israeli cyber companies will be involved in a new training program led by the Japanese Ministry of Economy, Trade, and Industry for Japanese cyber companies. The program involves the integration and assimilation of technologies and know-how from Israel. In the framework of this cooperation, Israeli companies will present cyber risks to companies from Japan, while exposing them to systems developed in Israel for protection against such attacks.
> 
> 
> In other news:
> 
> ALESCO had some not surprising news.
> 
> ALECSO report: 97 million illiterates in Arab countries
> 
> "The Organization warned that nearly 6,188 million boys and girls who are at school age are not enrolled in any sort of education, which means that illiteracy rate in Arab countries will increase in coming years. Further, the organization warned that the dropout rate during primary education years is among the highest ratios in the world."
> 
> 
> Hey - who needs education when you have a Koran in one hand and a pressure sensitive detonator in the other?
> 
> 
> 
> So? The U.S. Illiteracy Rate Hasn't Changed In 10 Years | HuffPost
> bear in mind that places like Iraq and Syria (and Afghanistan, although not strictly an Arab country, it is full of the Muslims Hollie hates) have been all but destroyed by Western interference (and bombs) which was bound to have a negative effect on education; what's America's excuse?
> 
> As for the Japanese, good for them. They'll do what tey've always done, get the technology, improve on it, and then undercut the Israelis selling it to the rest of the world.
Click to expand...


I understand you find it galling that your Islamic terrorist heroes are actually regressing in the realm of education and social / economic development while the Joooooos are advancing and building a first world technological economy. 

Your online gee-had isn't getting it done, Laddie.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Globes English - Israel business news - Home Page
> 
> *Israeli cos to train Japanese in cyber know-how.*
> 
> *Israel and Japan today signed two cooperation agreements to enhance economic and industrial collaboration between the countries.*
> 
> Israeli cyber companies will be involved in a new training program led by the Japanese Ministry of Economy, Trade, and Industry for Japanese cyber companies. The program involves the integration and assimilation of technologies and know-how from Israel. In the framework of this cooperation, Israeli companies will present cyber risks to companies from Japan, while exposing them to systems developed in Israel for protection against such attacks.
> 
> 
> In other news:
> 
> ALESCO had some not surprising news.
> 
> ALECSO report: 97 million illiterates in Arab countries
> 
> "The Organization warned that nearly 6,188 million boys and girls who are at school age are not enrolled in any sort of education, which means that illiteracy rate in Arab countries will increase in coming years. Further, the organization warned that the dropout rate during primary education years is among the highest ratios in the world."
> 
> 
> Hey - who needs education when you have a Koran in one hand and a pressure sensitive detonator in the other?
> 
> 
> 
> So? The U.S. Illiteracy Rate Hasn't Changed In 10 Years | HuffPost
> bear in mind that places like Iraq and Syria (and Afghanistan, although not strictly an Arab country, it is full of the Muslims Hollie hates) have been all but destroyed by Western interference (and bombs) which was bound to have a negative effect on education; what's America's excuse?
> 
> As for the Japanese, good for them. They'll do what tey've always done, get the technology, improve on it, and then undercut the Israelis selling it to the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you find it galling that your Islamic terrorist heroes are actually regressing in the realm of education and social / economic development while the Joooooos are advancing and building a first world technological economy.
> 
> Your online gee-had isn't getting it done, Laddie.
Click to expand...


...and I understand that you find it galling that I continue to demonstrate that your posts continue to be hollow and full of hatred, Hollie. Rather sad, but to be expected, next?


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Globes English - Israel business news - Home Page
> 
> *Israeli cos to train Japanese in cyber know-how.*
> 
> *Israel and Japan today signed two cooperation agreements to enhance economic and industrial collaboration between the countries.*
> 
> Israeli cyber companies will be involved in a new training program led by the Japanese Ministry of Economy, Trade, and Industry for Japanese cyber companies. The program involves the integration and assimilation of technologies and know-how from Israel. In the framework of this cooperation, Israeli companies will present cyber risks to companies from Japan, while exposing them to systems developed in Israel for protection against such attacks.
> 
> 
> In other news:
> 
> ALESCO had some not surprising news.
> 
> ALECSO report: 97 million illiterates in Arab countries
> 
> "The Organization warned that nearly 6,188 million boys and girls who are at school age are not enrolled in any sort of education, which means that illiteracy rate in Arab countries will increase in coming years. Further, the organization warned that the dropout rate during primary education years is among the highest ratios in the world."
> 
> 
> Hey - who needs education when you have a Koran in one hand and a pressure sensitive detonator in the other?
> 
> 
> 
> So? The U.S. Illiteracy Rate Hasn't Changed In 10 Years | HuffPost
> bear in mind that places like Iraq and Syria (and Afghanistan, although not strictly an Arab country, it is full of the Muslims Hollie hates) have been all but destroyed by Western interference (and bombs) which was bound to have a negative effect on education; what's America's excuse?
> 
> As for the Japanese, good for them. They'll do what tey've always done, get the technology, improve on it, and then undercut the Israelis selling it to the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you find it galling that your Islamic terrorist heroes are actually regressing in the realm of education and social / economic development while the Joooooos are advancing and building a first world technological economy.
> 
> Your online gee-had isn't getting it done, Laddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and I understand that you find it galling that I continue to demonstrate that your posts continue to be hollow and full of hatred, Hollie. Rather sad, but to be expected, next?
Click to expand...


You poor, dear. You're reduced to your usual retreat to name-calling.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Globes English - Israel business news - Home Page
> 
> *Israeli cos to train Japanese in cyber know-how.*
> 
> *Israel and Japan today signed two cooperation agreements to enhance economic and industrial collaboration between the countries.*
> 
> Israeli cyber companies will be involved in a new training program led by the Japanese Ministry of Economy, Trade, and Industry for Japanese cyber companies. The program involves the integration and assimilation of technologies and know-how from Israel. In the framework of this cooperation, Israeli companies will present cyber risks to companies from Japan, while exposing them to systems developed in Israel for protection against such attacks.
> 
> 
> In other news:
> 
> ALESCO had some not surprising news.
> 
> ALECSO report: 97 million illiterates in Arab countries
> 
> "The Organization warned that nearly 6,188 million boys and girls who are at school age are not enrolled in any sort of education, which means that illiteracy rate in Arab countries will increase in coming years. Further, the organization warned that the dropout rate during primary education years is among the highest ratios in the world."
> 
> 
> Hey - who needs education when you have a Koran in one hand and a pressure sensitive detonator in the other?
> 
> 
> 
> So? The U.S. Illiteracy Rate Hasn't Changed In 10 Years | HuffPost
> bear in mind that places like Iraq and Syria (and Afghanistan, although not strictly an Arab country, it is full of the Muslims Hollie hates) have been all but destroyed by Western interference (and bombs) which was bound to have a negative effect on education; what's America's excuse?
> 
> As for the Japanese, good for them. They'll do what tey've always done, get the technology, improve on it, and then undercut the Israelis selling it to the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you find it galling that your Islamic terrorist heroes are actually regressing in the realm of education and social / economic development while the Joooooos are advancing and building a first world technological economy.
> 
> Your online gee-had isn't getting it done, Laddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and I understand that you find it galling that I continue to demonstrate that your posts continue to be hollow and full of hatred, Hollie. Rather sad, but to be expected, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. You're reduced to your usual retreat to name-calling.
Click to expand...

You poor, dear. You're reduced to your usual retreat to name-calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Cornel West, Princeton Professors Support Divestment *

**


----------



## Hollie

Princeton undergraduates vote down BDS resolution

A campaign to pass an undergraduate student resolution at Princeton University in New Jersey that would have called on the university administration to divest of companies involved in Israel's occupation of the West Bank has been defeated, the Daily Princetonian reported on Friday.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Princeton undergraduates vote down BDS resolution
> 
> A campaign to pass an undergraduate student resolution at Princeton University in New Jersey that would have called on the university administration to divest of companies involved in Israel's occupation of the West Bank has been defeated, the Daily Princetonian reported on Friday.


The important part is that the debate was had where it would not otherwise. The Palestinians got 47% support. Probably 40% more than they had before. That is not a complete loss.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princeton undergraduates vote down BDS resolution
> 
> A campaign to pass an undergraduate student resolution at Princeton University in New Jersey that would have called on the university administration to divest of companies involved in Israel's occupation of the West Bank has been defeated, the Daily Princetonian reported on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is that the debate was had where it would not otherwise. The Palestinians got 47% support. Probably 40% more than they had before. That is not a complete loss.
Click to expand...


Nice Dodge. The important part is that people recognize that a collection of islamic terrorists posing as an invented people with an invented identity sponging off a welfare fraud system deserve no reward for Islamic terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princeton undergraduates vote down BDS resolution
> 
> A campaign to pass an undergraduate student resolution at Princeton University in New Jersey that would have called on the university administration to divest of companies involved in Israel's occupation of the West Bank has been defeated, the Daily Princetonian reported on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is that the debate was had where it would not otherwise. The Palestinians got 47% support. Probably 40% more than they had before. That is not a complete loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice Dodge. The important part is that people recognize that a collection of islamic terrorists posing as an invented people with an invented identity sponging off a welfare fraud system deserve no reward for Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...

You played two terrorist cards in one post.

Good girl.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> The important part is that the debate was had where it would not otherwise. The Palestinians got 47% support. Probably 40% more than they had before. That is not a complete loss.



The important part is that people recognize that a collection of Jewish terrorists posing as an invented people with an invented identity sponging off a welfare fraud system deserve no reward for Jewish terrorism.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is that the debate was had where it would not otherwise. The Palestinians got 47% support. Probably 40% more than they had before. That is not a complete loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is that people recognize that a collection of Jewish terrorists posing as an invented people with an invented identity sponging off a welfare fraud system deserve no reward for Jewish terrorism.
> 
> View attachment 125152
Click to expand...


You poor, dear. Your silly online gee-had plagiarizing my posts makes you appear really quite impotent.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is that the debate was had where it would not otherwise. The Palestinians got 47% support. Probably 40% more than they had before. That is not a complete loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is that people recognize that a collection of Jewish terrorists posing as an invented people with an invented identity sponging off a welfare fraud system deserve no reward for Jewish terrorism.
> 
> View attachment 125152
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. Your silly online gee-had plagiarizing my posts makes you appear really quite impotent.
Click to expand...

As I've said elsewhere, there's no plagiarism from louie888, he's merely demonstating how hollow your posts are; they can equally apply to either side by just changing the names; he's demonstrating that you clearly have no significant content to contribute.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is that the debate was had where it would not otherwise. The Palestinians got 47% support. Probably 40% more than they had before. That is not a complete loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is that people recognize that a collection of Jewish terrorists posing as an invented people with an invented identity sponging off a welfare fraud system deserve no reward for Jewish terrorism.
> 
> View attachment 125152
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. Your silly online gee-had plagiarizing my posts makes you appear really quite impotent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I've said elsewhere, there's no plagiarism from louie888, he's merely demonstating how hollow your posts are; they can equally apply to either side by just changing the names; he's demonstrating that you clearly have no significant content to contribute.
Click to expand...


As I've pointed out to you elsewhere, little muhammud is a plagiarist. That you defend such plagiarism is merely a reflection of your own ignorance regarding some very basic definitions. 

Your own inability to offer anything but your usual name-calling merely makes you an accomplice to the same pointless prattle offered by your co-religionists. 

How does it feel to be a waste of time?


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> How does it feel to be a waste of time?



You would know the answer to that question far better than I, consumed as you are in your own personal hollow hate bubble, contributing nothing of significance.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a waste of time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would know the answer to that question far better than I, consumed as you are in your own personal hollow hate bubble, contributing nothing of significance.
Click to expand...

Ah, the angry, self-hating name-caller.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a waste of time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would know the answer to that question far better than I, consumed as you are in your own personal hollow hate bubble, contributing nothing of significance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the angry, self-hating name-caller.
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a waste of time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would know the answer to that question far better than I, consumed as you are in your own personal hollow hate bubble, contributing nothing of significance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the angry, self-hating name-caller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving you have no point.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a waste of time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would know the answer to that question far better than I, consumed as you are in your own personal hollow hate bubble, contributing nothing of significance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the angry, self-hating name-caller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving you have no point.
Click to expand...

See, another hollow post from Hollie, contributing nothing of significance.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a waste of time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would know the answer to that question far better than I, consumed as you are in your own personal hollow hate bubble, contributing nothing of significance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the angry, self-hating name-caller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving you have no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, another hollow post from Hollie, contributing nothing of significance.
Click to expand...

I suppose you presume that your contribution of name-calling is significant.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would know the answer to that question far better than I, consumed as you are in your own personal hollow hate bubble, contributing nothing of significance.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the angry, self-hating name-caller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving you have no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, another hollow post from Hollie, contributing nothing of significance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose you presume that your contribution of name-calling is significant.
Click to expand...

...another hollow post from Hollie, contributing nothing of significance.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Victory! GWU apologizes to student for Palestinian flag censorship*

Palestine Legal welcomes George Washington University President Steven Knapp’s apology to pre-med student Ramie Abounaja for the college’s discriminatory removal of his Palestinian flag.

On December 7, Palestine Legal wrote GWU, explaining that the university’s actions appeared to be based on complaints by other students who disagreed with the viewpoint of his message.  In its letter, Palestine Legal requested that the ‘Warning Letter’ be removed from Ramie’s file, that GWU issue an apology and clarify that its policies would not be discriminatorily enforced against students based on the viewpoint of their message or their national origin.

Palestine Legal is pleased with the steps GWU has taken to ameliorate this incident and will continue to monitor GWU’s policies and defend the right of college students across the U.S. to express their views supporting Palestinian freedom.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princeton undergraduates vote down BDS resolution
> 
> A campaign to pass an undergraduate student resolution at Princeton University in New Jersey that would have called on the university administration to divest of companies involved in Israel's occupation of the West Bank has been defeated, the Daily Princetonian reported on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is that the debate was had where it would not otherwise. The Palestinians got 47% support. Probably 40% more than they had before. That is not a complete loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice Dodge. The important part is that people recognize that a collection of islamic terrorists posing as an invented people with an invented identity sponging off a welfare fraud system deserve no reward for Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...

The important part is that BDS and a myriad of other activities are showing that Palestinians exist and that Palestine exists and that the Palestinians legal rights are being violated by Israel.

Israel can't put that toothpaste back into the tube.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princeton undergraduates vote down BDS resolution
> 
> A campaign to pass an undergraduate student resolution at Princeton University in New Jersey that would have called on the university administration to divest of companies involved in Israel's occupation of the West Bank has been defeated, the Daily Princetonian reported on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> The important part is that the debate was had where it would not otherwise. The Palestinians got 47% support. Probably 40% more than they had before. That is not a complete loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice Dodge. The important part is that people recognize that a collection of islamic terrorists posing as an invented people with an invented identity sponging off a welfare fraud system deserve no reward for Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The important part is that BDS and a myriad of other activities are showing that Palestinians exist and that Palestine exists and that the Palestinians legal rights are being violated by Israel.
> 
> Israel can't put that toothpaste back into the tube.
Click to expand...


The important part is that BDS is shown to be a hate group with an agenda similar to other Islamic fascist organizations.


----------



## Hollie

BDS Fail: UN Ambassador Nikki Haley Says 'U.S. Has Israel's Back' Against 'Hateful' Boycott Movement - Breitbart


*TEL AVIV – U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley received a standing ovation at the General Assembly on Wednesday after pledging to defend Israel against the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, saying it was a modern day incarnation of an “ancient hatred.”*


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> BDS Fail: UN Ambassador Nikki Haley Says 'U.S. Has Israel's Back' Against 'Hateful' Boycott Movement - Breitbart
> 
> 
> TEL AVIV – U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley received a standing ovation at the General Assembly on Wednesday after pledging to defend Israel against the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, saying it was a modern day incarnation of an “ancient hatred.”




What a great example of Zionist Hasbara, "U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley received a standing ovation at the General Assembly..."

Say what?! The "Israel-hating" U.N. General Assembly gave a standing ovation to the U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations after pledging to defend Israel against the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement..."

That's what Habara trolls would like you to think, if you just glance at the post, but no it's misleading. Pro-Zionists hired out the great hall of the U.N. (you can do that, it seems) for an anti-BDS rally packed with 2000 pro-Israel supporters.

The story is actually "the U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley preached to the choir who stood up to applaud" ...not so earth shattering is it? 

Another Hasbara fail, next?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS Fail: UN Ambassador Nikki Haley Says 'U.S. Has Israel's Back' Against 'Hateful' Boycott Movement - Breitbart
> 
> 
> TEL AVIV – U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley received a standing ovation at the General Assembly on Wednesday after pledging to defend Israel against the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, saying it was a modern day incarnation of an “ancient hatred.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great example of Zionist Hasbara, "U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley received a standing ovation at the General Assembly..."
> 
> Say what?! The "Israel-hating" U.N. General Assembly gave a standing ovation to the U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations after pledging to defend Israel against the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement..."
> 
> That's what Habara trolls would like you to think, if you just glance at the post, but no it's misleading. Pro-Zionists hired out the great hall of the U.N. (you can do that, it seems) for an anti-BDS rally packed with 2000 pro-Israel supporters.
> 
> The story is actually "the U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley preached to the choir who stood up to applaud" ...not so earth shattering is it?
> 
> Another Hasbara fail, next?
Click to expand...

So the US has another Zionist stooge at the UN.

Surprise, surprise, surprise!


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS Fail: UN Ambassador Nikki Haley Says 'U.S. Has Israel's Back' Against 'Hateful' Boycott Movement - Breitbart
> 
> 
> TEL AVIV – U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley received a standing ovation at the General Assembly on Wednesday after pledging to defend Israel against the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, saying it was a modern day incarnation of an “ancient hatred.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great example of Zionist Hasbara, "U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley received a standing ovation at the General Assembly..."
> 
> Say what?! The "Israel-hating" U.N. General Assembly gave a standing ovation to the U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations after pledging to defend Israel against the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement..."
> 
> That's what Habara trolls would like you to think, if you just glance at the post, but no it's misleading. Pro-Zionists hired out the great hall of the U.N. (you can do that, it seems) for an anti-BDS rally packed with 2000 pro-Israel supporters.
> 
> The story is actually "the U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley preached to the choir who stood up to applaud" ...not so earth shattering is it?
> 
> Another Hasbara fail, next?
Click to expand...

The "angry islamist" thing is so cute. 

Taqiyya has failed you again. Next?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS Fail: UN Ambassador Nikki Haley Says 'U.S. Has Israel's Back' Against 'Hateful' Boycott Movement - Breitbart
> 
> 
> TEL AVIV – U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley received a standing ovation at the General Assembly on Wednesday after pledging to defend Israel against the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, saying it was a modern day incarnation of an “ancient hatred.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great example of Zionist Hasbara, "U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley received a standing ovation at the General Assembly..."
> 
> Say what?! The "Israel-hating" U.N. General Assembly gave a standing ovation to the U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations after pledging to defend Israel against the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement..."
> 
> That's what Habara trolls would like you to think, if you just glance at the post, but no it's misleading. Pro-Zionists hired out the great hall of the U.N. (you can do that, it seems) for an anti-BDS rally packed with 2000 pro-Israel supporters.
> 
> The story is actually "the U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley preached to the choir who stood up to applaud" ...not so earth shattering is it?
> 
> Another Hasbara fail, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the US has another Zionist stooge at the UN.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise!
Click to expand...


The angry Islamist with a handy conspiracy theory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A case for BDS.

*Palestinian Christian woman talk about the Israeli apartheid and Zionist occupation in palestine *

**


----------



## Hollie

A case against BDS


----------



## rylah

So why do You think those who support BDS mainly live outside of Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> A case against BDS


My video is more accurate than this doofus.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> So why do You think those who support BDS mainly live outside of Palestine?


Freedom of speech and movement. Israel cannot bomb BDS.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A case against BDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My video is more accurate than this doofus.
Click to expand...


of course, You said so.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do You think those who support BDS mainly live outside of Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech and movement. Israel cannot bomb BDS.
Click to expand...


What do BDS have to do with Gaza wars?

Maybe it's just suspicious to them - to support a Qatari born, who in spite of promoting academic boycot of Israel, recieved his Masrers degree from the Tel-Aviv univeristy and still pursues his PHD there, all while living in ISRAEL.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A case against BDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My video is more accurate than this doofus.
Click to expand...


"... because I say so."

I corrected your sentence for you, Mr. Wannabe.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Good reason to boycott.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*STOP Israel War Crimes! Students for Justice in Palestine at #Gazawebcast *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*John Jay College - Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) *

**


----------



## Hollie

The bag lady and taqiyya.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The bag lady and taqiyya.


You gotta love Palestinian women. Some of the strongest women in the world.

*ALICIA KEYS - GIRL ON FIRE (TRIBUTE TO PALESTINE WOMAN) *


----------



## Hollie

Yeah, ya' gotta love those Pal'istanian women. They give "Death Cult"
A whole new meaning.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## fanger

The UCLA undergraduate student government passed a resolution that calls for the University of California to divest from American companies that are accused of abusing Palestinian human rights.
UCLA students pass Israel divestment resolution


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Ben Shapiro always reminds me of Max Headroom.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The illegal activities of anti BDS.

US activists' homes targeted in pro-Israel intimidation campaign

Blog linked to Israeli army calls for murder of Palestinian children


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The illegal activities of anti BDS.
> 
> US activists' homes targeted in pro-Israel intimidation campaign
> 
> Blog linked to Israeli army calls for murder of Palestinian children


Absent a YouTube video, it never happened.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

The world can wait.




Boycott Ramadan a'ding dong Bomb'athon.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS and the Arab-Islamist agenda of hate


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> BDS and the Arab-Islamist agenda of hate


Palestinians "single out" Israel.

Who else is occupying Palestine? Duh.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS and the Arab-Islamist agenda of hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians "single out" Israel.
> 
> Who else is occupying Palestine? Duh.
Click to expand...


Who besides competing Islamic terrorist franchises?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS and the Arab-Islamist agenda of hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians "single out" Israel.
> 
> Who else is occupying Palestine? Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who besides competing Islamic terrorist franchises?
Click to expand...

More third grade name calling.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS and the Arab-Islamist agenda of hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians "single out" Israel.
> 
> Who else is occupying Palestine? Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who besides competing Islamic terrorist franchises?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More third grade name calling.
Click to expand...

Denial on your part.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Still trying to pimp the crap that criticizing Israel is anti Semitic.

What a bunch of liars.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to pimp the crap that criticizing Israel is anti Semitic.
> 
> What a bunch of liars.
Click to expand...

Such an angry pimp.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to pimp the crap that criticizing Israel is anti Semitic.
> 
> What a bunch of liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such an angry pimp.
Click to expand...

Indeed, I don't care much for liars.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to pimp the crap that criticizing Israel is anti Semitic.
> 
> What a bunch of liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such an angry pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, I don't care much for liars.
Click to expand...


Now that's pretty darn funny. Indeed it is..


----------



## fanger

Boycott israel seems to grow day by Day


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Boycott israel seems to grow day by Day



Actually, no, it doesn't.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Indeed, how sad for you. You will never "date" a nice Israeli girl.

Indeed, you like your women subservient and in her Shame Sack?


----------



## fanger

Ha Ha, thats rich coming from a spinster


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Islamic terrorist voice for peace


----------



## P F Tinmore

The discourse is changing.

Win or lose, the debate is had.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> The discourse is changing.
> 
> Win or lose, the debate is had.


It's been changing for years as more and more MNCs turn to Israel for R&D.
Education...give it a go.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to pimp the crap that criticizing Israel is anti Semitic.
Click to expand...


So, spray painting swastikas on Jewish student's dorms is "legitimate criticism of Israel"?  Physically attacking someone wearing a kippah or Magen David is "legitimate criticism of Israel"?


----------



## louie888

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to pimp the crap that criticizing Israel is anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, spray painting swastikas on Jewish student's dorms is "legitimate criticism of Israel"?  Physically attacking someone wearing a kippah or Magen David is "legitimate criticism of Israel"?
Click to expand...

Jews are caught all the time doing their stupid fake hate crimes. Next....


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to pimp the crap that criticizing Israel is anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, spray painting swastikas on Jewish student's dorms is "legitimate criticism of Israel"?  Physically attacking someone wearing a kippah or Magen David is "legitimate criticism of Israel"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are caught all the time doing their stupid fake hate crimes. Next....
Click to expand...


Angry muhammedans live in an alternate reality, next.,,,


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The discourse is changing.
> 
> Win or lose, the debate is had.



The discourse is not changing. You cut and paste YouTube videos from the same, irrelevant actors.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is changing.
> 
> Win or lose, the debate is had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is not changing. You cut and paste YouTube videos from the same, irrelevant actors.
Click to expand...

From the one who posts PMW videos 24/7.

That's rich.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is changing.
> 
> Win or lose, the debate is had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is not changing. You cut and paste YouTube videos from the same, irrelevant actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the one who posts PMW videos 24/7.
> 
> That's rich.
Click to expand...


You poor, dear. You're just incensed that your YouTube gee-had is a failure.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is changing.
> 
> Win or lose, the debate is had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is not changing. You cut and paste YouTube videos from the same, irrelevant actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the one who posts PMW videos 24/7.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. You're just incensed that your YouTube gee-had is a failure.
Click to expand...

From the one who single sources her posts.

That's rich.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is changing.
> 
> Win or lose, the debate is had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is not changing. You cut and paste YouTube videos from the same, irrelevant actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the one who posts PMW videos 24/7.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. You're just incensed that your YouTube gee-had is a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the one who single sources her posts.
> 
> That's rich.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is changing.
> 
> Win or lose, the debate is had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is not changing. You cut and paste YouTube videos from the same, irrelevant actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the one who posts PMW videos 24/7.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. You're just incensed that your YouTube gee-had is a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the one who single sources her posts.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

It would take a page of links to all your PMW posts.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discourse is not changing. You cut and paste YouTube videos from the same, irrelevant actors.
> 
> 
> 
> From the one who posts PMW videos 24/7.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. You're just incensed that your YouTube gee-had is a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the one who single sources her posts.
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would take a page of links to all your PMW posts.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*This Wall Must Fall: BDS - It worked in South Africa, will it work in Palestine? *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jewish student caught painting Swastikas on her own door then claiming Anti-Semitic Attack *

*Of course the first fingers point to SJP.*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Palestinian BDS campaign - Civil Resistance and Effective Solidarity. *

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Islamic terrorist solidarity movement


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Islamic terrorist solidarity movement


Fatah trying to get power back after losing the elections.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Omar Barghouti on the Successes and Challenges of BDS *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*CORPORATE UNIVERSITY: ACADEMIC FREEDOM-ISLAMOPHOBIA-PALESTINE *

**
How long can these Zionist organizations get away with making all of these false claims? Eventually the response will be: Oh no, not these assholes again.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *CORPORATE UNIVERSITY: ACADEMIC FREEDOM-ISLAMOPHOBIA-PALESTINE *
> 
> **
> How long can these Zionist organizations get away with making all of these false claims? Eventually the response will be: Oh no, not these assholes again.


What false claims? 

Your claim to false claims is itself, a false claim. False claim ^2.


----------



## Hollie

Here's some academic freedom of the Islamic terrorist kind.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Swiss parliament blocks attempt to criminalize Israel boycott
*
The Swiss upper house on Tuesday aborted an attempt to criminalize the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign for Palestinian rights.

During the debate, the country’s foreign minister criticized the original anti-BDS motion, saying it threatened the essential right of civil society to criticize governments.

In rejecting the People’s Party motion, Switzerland joins the European Union, Ireland, the Netherlands and Sweden in resisting pressure to curtail BDS as a tool to defend the rights of the Palestinian people.

Swiss parliament blocks attempt to criminalize Israel boycott


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Swiss Parliament & Spanish Government Reject Efforts to Criminalize BDS Human Rights Movement*

The Spanish government has made clear that its citizens have the right to act according to their conscience and participate in the BDS movement to advocate for Palestinian human rights. Along with the Swiss parliament, it has dealt another blow to Israel's anti-democratic efforts to impose virtual walls restricting free speech and human rights work in principled solidarity with Palestinians. The recognition of the right to BDS is growing across Europe, the United States and the rest of the world. Boycotting Israel’s military occupation and racist system of apartheid is just as legally protected and morally justified as was the successful international boycott of apartheid South Africa.

Israel Fails to Impose Virtual Walls Restricting Advocacy for Palestinian Rights in Europe


----------



## Hollie

BDS Campaign Fails for the Fourth Time | The Bottom Line

*BDS Campaign Fails for the Fourth Time*

The Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) campaign at the University of California, Santa Barbara failed Wednesday night when Associated Students senators voted 0-16-7 against a resolution urging UC Regents to divest from companies that do business with Israel. By the end, well into the early morning hours, the legitimacy of several of the resolution’s claims were called into question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Irish protesters swarm Israeli embassy in Dublin*

An Irish crowd, brandishing Palestinian flags and anti-occupation banners, have marched upon the Israeli embassy in Dublin to protest 50 years of Israeli occupation of Palestinian territory.

The Ireland Palestine Solidarity Campaign (IPSC) led the demonstration through the city; supported by the Irish Congress of Trade Unions (ICTU), Mandate, the NUIG Palestine Solidarity Society and numerous other organisations and human rights groups.

"The occupation has seen five decades of hell for the people of Palestine,” said IPSC director, Fatin Al Tamimi, “my people, not to mention a century of injustice dating back to the Balfour Declaration which granted the land of Palestine to the Zionist movement to colonise at the expense of its indigenous people.”







*Irish protesters swarm Israeli embassy in Dublin*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UK Government Defeated in Court by BDS Activists for Palestinian Human Rights 
*
The court ruled that it is unlawful for the government to restrict local councils from exercising their conscience and divesting their pensions from Israeli companies complicit in violating Palestinian human rights.

The Administrative Court today held that the Government had acted for an improper purpose by seeking to use pension law to pursue its own foreign and defence policy.  Accordingly the relevant parts of the Guidance were held to be unlawful and no longer restrict LGPS in their pension decisions.

UK Government Defeated in Court by BDS Activists for Palestinian Human Rights


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Challenger

Meanwhile in Holland...Largest Israeli Public Transportation Company Loses Netherlands Contract Worth 190 Million Euros Following Campaign by BDS Activists for Palestinian Rights

Egged is integral to IDF military transportation, especially during mobilisation, well done Dutch BDS!


----------



## ForeverYoung436

There have been many brave performers who have performed in Israel despite threats from the BDS movement--Paul McCartney, Bon Jovi, Alicia Keys, Justin Bieber, Mariah Carey, etc.  Bravo!!  Jews have a perfect right to take less than 1% of Arab land to escape persecution and establish a homeland in the exact place from which they gave the Bible to the world.  It is up to the Palestinians whether they want to share the land peacefully, or else let the Jews take the whole tiny land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> There have been many brave performers who have performed in Israel despite threats from the BDS movement--Paul McCartney, Bon Jovi, Alicia Keys, Justin Bieber, Mariah Carey, etc.  Bravo!!  Jews have a perfect right to take less than 1% of Arab land to escape persecution and establish a homeland in the exact place from which they gave the Bible to the world.  It is up to the Palestinians whether they want to share the land peacefully, or else let the Jews take the whole tiny land.


When you are thrown out of your home, it doesn't matter if it is only 1% of Arab land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sacramento transit drops G4S*

Activists in Sacramento are welcoming the decision by the California capital’s transportation board to drop its security contract with G4S, after a campaign highlighting the company’s role in rights abuses in Palestine and the US.

G4S, the world’s largest security corporation, has helped operate Israeli prisons where Palestinians are tortured and has managed juvenile prisons, detention and deportation facilities in the US and UK.

The firm has also been implicated in labor and human rights abuses from Africa to the offshore facilities where Australia detains refugees and asylum seekers.

Over 20 months, activists with SacRideHuman – a coalition of dozens of labor, faith-based, human rights and Palestine advocacy groups – campaigned for Sacramento Regional Transit’s board to redirect funds previously spent on the three-year G4S contract to in-house, unionized jobs.

Sacramento transit drops G4S


----------



## Challenger

ForeverYoung436 said:


> There have been many brave performers who have performed in Israel despite threats from the BDS movement--Paul McCartney, Bon Jovi, Alicia Keys, Justin Bieber, Mariah Carey, etc.  Bravo!! ...



To some performers, greed is stronger than morality, thus it ever was and ever shall be, courage has nothing to with it. For others, wrapped up in their bubble of wealth and privilage, why should they care one way or the other...pass the Champagne, would you?


----------



## Challenger

"New YouGov polling on British public support for Palestine has shown a high level of support for the Palestinian cause – and a level of consensus that is remarkably consistent across party lines.

Participants were asked whether Britain should review financial and trade relationships with illegal Israeli settlements. There was little difference between Conservative voters agreeing (44%) and Labour voters agreeing (52%), suggesting a strong cross-party consensus on the issue. Lib Dem voters were the most likely to agree the review should happen at 56%.

Participants were also asked whether they thought the Palestinian call for boycott, divestment and sanctions issued in 2005 was reasonable. A majority of Labour (51%) and Lib Dem voters (54%) thought BDS was reasonable. A total of 40% of Conservative voters also found BDS reasonable – underscoring a divergence between the Conservative leadership and party supporters.

The data fundamentally undermines Theresa May’s previous claim that _“The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement is wrong, it is unacceptable, and this party and this government will have no truck with those who subscribe to it”._ In fact, 40% of potential Tory voters disagree with her."

https://d25d2506sfb94s.cloudfront.n...CampaignResults_170508_Palestine_Israel_W.pdf

Go Britain!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Anti-BDS laws succeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-BDS laws succeed.
Click to expand...

Still does not make BDS illegal. BDS does not care what the tools in governments do.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-BDS laws succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still does not make BDS illegal. BDS does not care what the tools in governments do.
Click to expand...


I made no claim that BDS is illegal. It's just obvious to many what the BDS / Islamist agenda is about.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>




It seems the failing is yours and those like you. 

BDS, like other hate groups, (KKK, Neo-Nazis, Islamists, etc.,), tend to have a lifespan that comes and goes fairly quickly.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dutch activists cost Israeli bus company $216 million*

In June 2017, Israel’s largest public transport company, Egged Bus Systems, lost a jaw-dropping €190 million ($216 million) contract in Holland, Middle East Monitor reported.

Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) activists hailed a momentous victory when their successful campaigning stopped the bus company from signing a 10-year contract worth €19.1 million ($22.6 million) a year.

Dutch activists cost Israeli bus company $216 million


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dutch activists cost Israeli bus company $216 million*
> 
> In June 2017, Israel’s largest public transport company, Egged Bus Systems, lost a jaw-dropping €190 million ($216 million) contract in Holland, Middle East Monitor reported.
> 
> Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) activists hailed a momentous victory when their successful campaigning stopped the bus company from signing a 10-year contract worth €19.1 million ($22.6 million) a year.
> 
> Dutch activists cost Israeli bus company $216 million



Such an angry little, muhammedan. 


Israel Economy Facts & Stats


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Protesters shut down UK-based Israeli arms factory*

Palestine solidarity campaigners and anti-war activists shut down three UK based “death factories” belonging to Elbit, Israel’s largest arms producer.

On 6 July, demonstrators rallied against the manufacture of weapons used in war crimes and to demand that Elbit’s factories are permanently closed. Elbit produces drone parts for the Israeli military.

Amnesty International reported that drone components made in the UK were used in Israel’s 2008-9 attack on Gaza, which killed over 1,400 Palestinians, and the 2014 offensive which killed more than 2,200 Palestinians, including 551 children.

“Elbit is coined a 'death factory', because that's exactly what it is," said campaigner Sarah Wilkinson. "Today's protest was to send out a bold message to Israel and its supporters, that the unwitting British public should not be made complicit in Israel's ongoing war crimes against the Palestinian people."






Protesters shut down UK-based Israeli arms factory


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Protesters shut down UK-based Israeli arms factory*
> 
> Palestine solidarity campaigners and anti-war activists shut down three UK based “death factories” belonging to Elbit, Israel’s largest arms producer.
> 
> On 6 July, demonstrators rallied against the manufacture of weapons used in war crimes and to demand that Elbit’s factories are permanently closed. Elbit produces drone parts for the Israeli military.
> 
> Amnesty International reported that drone components made in the UK were used in Israel’s 2008-9 attack on Gaza, which killed over 1,400 Palestinians, and the 2014 offensive which killed more than 2,200 Palestinians, including 551 children.
> 
> “Elbit is coined a 'death factory', because that's exactly what it is," said campaigner Sarah Wilkinson. "Today's protest was to send out a bold message to Israel and its supporters, that the unwitting British public should not be made complicit in Israel's ongoing war crimes against the Palestinian people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protesters shut down UK-based Israeli arms factory




Except that they have Failed to shut the factory for good.

Some win.   Ha !


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Protesters shut down UK-based Israeli arms factory*
> 
> Palestine solidarity campaigners and anti-war activists shut down three UK based “death factories” belonging to Elbit, Israel’s largest arms producer.
> 
> On 6 July, demonstrators rallied against the manufacture of weapons used in war crimes and to demand that Elbit’s factories are permanently closed. Elbit produces drone parts for the Israeli military.
> 
> Amnesty International reported that drone components made in the UK were used in Israel’s 2008-9 attack on Gaza, which killed over 1,400 Palestinians, and the 2014 offensive which killed more than 2,200 Palestinians, including 551 children.
> 
> “Elbit is coined a 'death factory', because that's exactly what it is," said campaigner Sarah Wilkinson. "Today's protest was to send out a bold message to Israel and its supporters, that the unwitting British public should not be made complicit in Israel's ongoing war crimes against the Palestinian people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protesters shut down UK-based Israeli arms factory



How lucky for you that islamo-bodies are worth their weight in propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Protesters shut down UK-based Israeli arms factory*
> 
> Palestine solidarity campaigners and anti-war activists shut down three UK based “death factories” belonging to Elbit, Israel’s largest arms producer.
> 
> On 6 July, demonstrators rallied against the manufacture of weapons used in war crimes and to demand that Elbit’s factories are permanently closed. Elbit produces drone parts for the Israeli military.
> 
> Amnesty International reported that drone components made in the UK were used in Israel’s 2008-9 attack on Gaza, which killed over 1,400 Palestinians, and the 2014 offensive which killed more than 2,200 Palestinians, including 551 children.
> 
> “Elbit is coined a 'death factory', because that's exactly what it is," said campaigner Sarah Wilkinson. "Today's protest was to send out a bold message to Israel and its supporters, that the unwitting British public should not be made complicit in Israel's ongoing war crimes against the Palestinian people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protesters shut down UK-based Israeli arms factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that they have Failed to shut the factory for good.
> 
> Some win.   Ha !
Click to expand...

Just keep costing those people money.

Chip, chip, chip.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Protesters shut down UK-based Israeli arms factory*
> 
> Palestine solidarity campaigners and anti-war activists shut down three UK based “death factories” belonging to Elbit, Israel’s largest arms producer.
> 
> On 6 July, demonstrators rallied against the manufacture of weapons used in war crimes and to demand that Elbit’s factories are permanently closed. Elbit produces drone parts for the Israeli military.
> 
> Amnesty International reported that drone components made in the UK were used in Israel’s 2008-9 attack on Gaza, which killed over 1,400 Palestinians, and the 2014 offensive which killed more than 2,200 Palestinians, including 551 children.
> 
> “Elbit is coined a 'death factory', because that's exactly what it is," said campaigner Sarah Wilkinson. "Today's protest was to send out a bold message to Israel and its supporters, that the unwitting British public should not be made complicit in Israel's ongoing war crimes against the Palestinian people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protesters shut down UK-based Israeli arms factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that they have Failed to shut the factory for good.
> 
> Some win.   Ha !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep costing those people money.
> 
> Chip, chip, chip.
Click to expand...


Just keep piling up those islamo-bodies. 

The islamo-welfare thieves at the tip of the UNRWA welfare fraud are padding their personal fortunes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

As BDS turns 12 this week, here are 12 indicators of our movement’s growing impact from 2017 to mark the occasion:


A UN report established that Israel has imposed a system of apartheid on the entire Palestinian people and called for BDS measures to end this apartheid regime.


The Mennonite Church USA just voted by a 98% majority to divest from companies that profit from the Israeli occupation, following several mainline churches that have adopted similar policies in recent years, including the Presbyterian Church USA, the United Church of Christ and the United Methodist Church. The Mennonite resolution also urges church members to boycott products produced in illegal Israeli settlements built on stolen Palestinian land.


Right to Boycott wins: The Spanish parliament affirmed that the right to advocate for Palestinian rights through BDS is protected under freedom of speech and association. The UK government was defeated in court by the Palestine Solidarity Campaign and its allies in a ruling that deems it unlawful for the government to restrict the right of local authorities to divest from companies complicit in Israel’s violations of Palestinian human rights. The Swiss parliament blocked Israel lobby efforts to criminalize support for BDS.


Norway’s largest trade union federation, representing close to one million workers, endorsed a full boycott of Israel to achieve Palestinian rights under international law.


The Lebanese doctors’ syndicate dropped G4S, the world’s largest private security company, following a campaign by boycott activists in Lebanon concerned with the company’s ongoing complicity in Israeli violations of Palestinian human rights.

G4S also suffered its first loss in Ecuador, where a research institute dropped its contract with the company following a BDS campaign. A California transportation board dropped its contract with G4S after a human rights and labor coalition, including BDS activists,  highlighted the company’s role in violating human rights in Palestine and the United States.

These developments follow many BDS successes in previous years against G4S in Jordan, Colombia, Finland, UK, South Africa, the European Parliament, among other countries and institutions, which compelled the company to sell most of its illegal Israeli operations.


Israel’s largest public transportation operator lost a 190 million euro contract to run public transportation in the Netherlands.


The Barcelona city council adopted ethical procurement guidelines that exclude companies involved in Israel’s military occupation. In the past year, dozens of city councils across the Spanish state declared themselves Israeli “Apartheid Free Zones.”


A Palestinian coalition of Christian organizations called on the World Council of Churches to support the BDS movement for Palestinian human rights.


A wave of boycotts hit the Tel Aviv International LGBT Film Festival as artists from around the world showed respect for the Palestinian cultural boycott picket line. An award-winning South African filmmaker, whose film was scheduled to be the festival’s opening film, was among the artists who canceled their participation in the festival.


Two Chilean universities cancelled events sponsored by the Israeli embassy, and students governments in several US and other universities passed various BDS measures.


The Israeli government suffered an embarrassing blow after six out of eleven National Football League (NFL) players in the US turned down an all-expenses paid propaganda trip organized to improve Israel’s fast deteriorating image.


BDS campaigns grow among Palestinian citizens of Israel. In coordination with BDS partners in South Korea, the BDS Committee of Palestinian Citizens of Israel (BDS48) launched a campaign to boycott and divest from Hyundai Heavy Industries (HHI) until the company ends its complicity in Israel’s violations of Palestinian human rights, particularly in Jerusalem and the Naqab (Negev).
BDS Movement Turns 12, Marks Anniversary With List of 12 Wins in 2017


----------



## Hollie

Such angry, muhammedans. What a shame they're consumed by their Joooo hatreds.

BDS in 2017: Losses and Pyrrhic Victories

*A Pathetic 2017 for BDS*
BDS knows it cannot win a fair fight.

I was beginning to feel a little sorry for campus boycott activists. After all, if any year was going to be their year, it was 2017. You would think that even the most poisonous variants of the politics of the left would do reasonably well in the atmosphere created by the surprise victory of Donald Trump.

Yet the campus BDS movement this year, until recently, had notched wins solely at the University of Michigan-Dearborn, which has been passing divestment resolutions with wearying regularity since 2004, and the University of California-Riverside, where a symbolic and ineffectual blow against Sabra Hummus was struck. Meanwhile, BDS  activists lost at Ohio State (for a third time), University of Illinois-Urbana, University of Wisconsin-Madison, and Columbia University.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Such angry, muhammedans. What a shame they're consumed by their Joooo hatreds.
> 
> BDS in 2017: Losses and Pyrrhic Victories
> 
> *A Pathetic 2017 for BDS*
> BDS knows it cannot win a fair fight.
> 
> I was beginning to feel a little sorry for campus boycott activists. After all, if any year was going to be their year, it was 2017. You would think that even the most poisonous variants of the politics of the left would do reasonably well in the atmosphere created by the surprise victory of Donald Trump.
> 
> Yet the campus BDS movement this year, until recently, had notched wins solely at the University of Michigan-Dearborn, which has been passing divestment resolutions with wearying regularity since 2004, and the University of California-Riverside, where a symbolic and ineffectual blow against Sabra Hummus was struck. Meanwhile, BDS  activists lost at Ohio State (for a third time), University of Illinois-Urbana, University of Wisconsin-Madison, and Columbia University.


You are missing the point of BDS as part of a larger movement.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*HSBC: end complicity in Israel’s militarised repression of Palestinians
*
Israel uses military force to maintain its oppression of Palestinians. It targets people with tear gas grenades, rubber-coated bullets and live ammunition, and carries out mass arrests, house demolitions and extrajudicial executions.

This brutality lies at the heart of Israel’s systematic violations of Palestinian rights, amounting to serious breaches of international law, and even war crimes.

HSBC: The world's lethal bank


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such angry, muhammedans. What a shame they're consumed by their Joooo hatreds.
> 
> BDS in 2017: Losses and Pyrrhic Victories
> 
> *A Pathetic 2017 for BDS*
> BDS knows it cannot win a fair fight.
> 
> I was beginning to feel a little sorry for campus boycott activists. After all, if any year was going to be their year, it was 2017. You would think that even the most poisonous variants of the politics of the left would do reasonably well in the atmosphere created by the surprise victory of Donald Trump.
> 
> Yet the campus BDS movement this year, until recently, had notched wins solely at the University of Michigan-Dearborn, which has been passing divestment resolutions with wearying regularity since 2004, and the University of California-Riverside, where a symbolic and ineffectual blow against Sabra Hummus was struck. Meanwhile, BDS  activists lost at Ohio State (for a third time), University of Illinois-Urbana, University of Wisconsin-Madison, and Columbia University.
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point of BDS as part of a larger movement.
Click to expand...


You are missing the point of BDS as a laughable joke associated with angry Islamics.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *HSBC: end complicity in Israel’s militarised repression of Palestinians
> *
> Israel uses military force to maintain its oppression of Palestinians. It targets people with tear gas grenades, rubber-coated bullets and live ammunition, and carries out mass arrests, house demolitions and extrajudicial executions.
> 
> This brutality lies at the heart of Israel’s systematic violations of Palestinian rights, amounting to serious breaches of international law, and even war crimes.
> 
> HSBC: The world's lethal bank



I think you mean the Israeli militarized defense against Islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

It is putting Palestine on the world stage.
---------





Too often, the discourse surrounding Palestine and Palestinians is restricted to political paradigms while events are related to political struggles. But an event over the weekend in London helped showcase the unique and captivating culture the country has to offer. 

With over 15,000 visitors, London’s Palestine Expo saw people from all nationalities and religions come together not only to show solidarity for Palestine, but to learn about and celebrate the country's heritage. 

The atmosphere was buzzing. New friendships were being formed, old friendships rekindling and families and friends bursting with laughter as they reminisce and embrace the beautiful culture being displayed before them.

“This time a decade ago, we would have never imagined something as big as this happening in Westminster, just across the road from the Houses of Parliament. This is phenomenal,” Hannah Ayman, 46 told _The New Arab_. 

It was a sign of hope. Things have moved forward and will get better.

Palestine history and heritage shines in the heart of London with new expo


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HSBC: end complicity in Israel’s militarised repression of Palestinians
> *
> Israel uses military force to maintain its oppression of Palestinians. It targets people with tear gas grenades, rubber-coated bullets and live ammunition, and carries out mass arrests, house demolitions and extrajudicial executions.
> 
> This brutality lies at the heart of Israel’s systematic violations of Palestinian rights, amounting to serious breaches of international law, and even war crimes.
> 
> HSBC: The world's lethal bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean the Israeli militarized defense against Islamic terrorists.
Click to expand...

Terrorist is a foreign name calling thing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HSBC: end complicity in Israel’s militarised repression of Palestinians
> *
> Israel uses military force to maintain its oppression of Palestinians. It targets people with tear gas grenades, rubber-coated bullets and live ammunition, and carries out mass arrests, house demolitions and extrajudicial executions.
> 
> This brutality lies at the heart of Israel’s systematic violations of Palestinian rights, amounting to serious breaches of international law, and even war crimes.
> 
> HSBC: The world's lethal bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean the Israeli militarized defense against Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorist is a foreign name calling thing.
Click to expand...


Flailing ones Pom Poms for Islamic terrorist retrogrades is a Tinmore thing.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Arab-moslem Death Cult culture


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network



MORE proof they need to be boycotted.



"I want to tell you something very clear: Don't worry about American pressure on Israel. We the Jewish peopltere control America, and the Americans know it."  Ariel Sharon - Former Israeli Prime Minister- October 3, 2001- Just 22 days after 911 

"It's a trick, we always use it. In Europe when someone criticizes Israel we bring up the Holocaust. In America when someone criticizes Israel we call them anti-Semitic." - Shulamit Aloni - Former Israeli Minister on manipulating critics of Israel 


The entire World must see our politicians and media as laughingstocks, with good reason. While accusations of Trump-Russian collusion and Russian hacking have sucked the air out of newsrooms across the country, they aren't bothering to report that the Trump Pentagon is building new bases in Syria and Iraq and continue moving hundreds of vehicles and military equipment into Syria. More evidence that the US is not in Syria to fight ISIS as most Americans believe, but to take down the Assad regime for Israel. Israel has already stolen the Golan Heights from Syria and the Plan for a Greater Israel calls for Syria to be folded into Israel along with other big chunks of the Middle East.

Did you know that America has been at war 93% of the time Since 1776? That is 222 out of 239 years. Our Congress who rarely agree on anything always agrees to spend way more than we need or can afford for our military. They are poised to approve a new $695 billion defense budget this week. We will not, however, have any guarantees that we will be any safer. Why has no one in the media ever questioned why the US illegally helped Israel build a nuclear weapons program? Why do Jewish billionaires control our elections? 

Corri Zoli, the Director of the Institute for National Security and Counter-terrorism at Syracuse University said that the Pentagon expansion would allow US Military assets to strike remaining ISIS strongholds in the region. She went on to say, "It looks to me like what they're trying to do is get a little maneuverability to create some infrastructure to deepen the fight beyond Raqqa and Syria". Deepen the fight with who? Turns out, not surprisingly, that INSC works in collaboration with the International Institute for National Security in Israel. It certainly explains her giddy cheer leading.  We haven't had a US Military for a while. What we have is a military that destroys Countries who defy the Central Banking system that has enslaved us for over a hundred years. Our Pentagon gets their marching orders from Tel Aviv, not the Congress. The Congress and Senate are working for foreign Bankers and Israel.

 Our corrupt Congress, who can't seem to get anything done, did just vote to keep Obama's support for Trans-gendered soldiers in place. This, of course, includes the $130,000 surgery, medication for life, and of course, any subsequent surgeries they might need will be paid for by us taxpayers. John McCain apparently took ill with a blood clot this week. Personally, I think he's hiding out. Not a good week for traitor McCain. He was outraged earlier this week when Trump Jr's meeting with Russian Jewish Lawyer Natalia Veselnitskaya came to light. The tabloid reporter who set up the meeting, Rob Goldstone, is Jewish as well. Another character at the meeting, Russian spy turned lobbyist Rinat Akhmetshin.  has written in Jewish newspapers accusing Russian officials of being anti-Semites. McCain wasn't concerned about how it would affect Trump Jr or his father, but how dopey he would look yet again. 

Turns out this Russian Attorney had done business with Glenn Simpson the CEO of Fusion GPS with whom McCain dealt on the phony Russian-Trump dossier. Mr. Simpson was scheduled to testify in front of a Senate Committee and has since canceled his testimony. Simpson has also done work for Jewish billionaire and mega donor, Paul Singer who was Marco Rubio's sugar daddy in the last election. Did McCain warn him off? Now it's come out that this same Russian Attorney took a picture inside McCain's Senate office in 2015 and posted it on Facebook. What's up with that traitor John? This sounds more like a Mossad operation, rather than a Russian operation. I wonder if the gals on Fox News "Outnumbered" will discuss that this week? It's always fun watching them dance around Traitor McCain's embarrassing miscues with dopey daughter Meghan on the panel.  McCain has been the Zionist point man in the anti-American "Never Trump" movement. History will not remember this despicable traitor well.

The Clinton Death list continues to grow at an alarming rate but not enough to get the attention of the Zionist national press apparently. Former Bernie Sanders supporter and DNC employee Seth Rich, who had recently gone to work for Hillary Clinton shortly before was shot and subsequently died in a DC Hospital on July 10th 2016. He had been suspected by the Clinton camp of leaking information to Wikileaks. Victor Thorn, best-selling author of a trilogy of books on Clinton's Crimes was shot in the head on his 53rd birthday August, 10th 2016. It was officially ruled a suicide. John Ashe, a former UN official and described as a loving devoted family man, was scheduled to testify against Hillary Clinton on June 24th, 2016. On June 23rd he was found dead in his home in a weightlifting accident. No, I'm not kidding. 

More recently Peter W Smith, a longtime GOP operative who was trying to get to the bottom of the Russian hacking fraud was found shot in the head. Good friend Charles Ortel, who audited the Clinton Foundation and concluded it was rife with corruption, said he doesn't believe his friend killed himself. Police are unsurprisingly calling it a suicide. They call it "Arkancide" in Arkansas. They know the Clinton/s well. Unbelievably Klaus Eberwein, a former Haitian Government official who was supposed to testify next week against Hillary Clinton and her corrupt foundation, was found shot to death in Miami just 3 days ago.

The Miami-Dade Coroner has pronounced it was a suicide. Mr. Eberwein had called the Clinton's and their foundation criminals, liars, and thieves. According to Eberwein only .06% of International donations received at the Clinton Foundation actually made it to Haitian organizations. He had told friends that he feared for his life and none of them believe he committed suicide. The national media doesn't want us to know about these stories. Turn off these liars. Don't let Fox News act like they are different. They like to talk about how they aren't part of the lamestream media but they are just as bad and take their marching orders from Tel Aviv just like CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS and our sniveling, lying Politicians.

  Has anyone noticed that it isn't just CNN that has been taken over by the Jewish/Zio pundits? I noticed that just about every single "never Trumper" on cable news during and after the election was Jewish. If they weren't Jewish they were a committed Zionist devoted to sending more Americans to die for Israel. Why do so many Jews hate Trump? I watched Tucker Carlson take on two Israel stooges this week and it was fun to watch. The first was Col Ralph Peters who is totally sold out to Israel.

The Looney Peters has drawn up a new map of the Middle East with redesigned borders. The map of the "New Middle East" was a key part of the Colonel's book "Blood Borders-How a better Middle East would look"The map was published in the Armed Forces Journal in 2006 and has even been in training at NATO's Defense College for senior officers. Our officers and NATO's officers are being brainwashed by Israel and it is apparently sanctioned by our government. This is a reality for the Neo Cons and they are dragging us along lying about everything on the way to World War III. Why is this not a big deal? It would be if we had a free American Press.

 Col Peters became unhinged when Tucker suggested cooperation and diplomacy in Syria rather than risk starting World War III. The Colonel began with the obligatory unfounded accusations of Russia bombing hospitals and schools that have been debunked by a team UN investigators just back from Syria recently. They reported that everything the US media has reported about Assad killing his own people and Russian atrocities are lies. Facts and reason are no good against a brainwashed Zionist like the little Colonel. This man is a traitor to America who has been plotting with Israel to redraw the borders of the Middle East using American soldiers to do it.

The American public knows nothing of these plans and are given nothing but lies to explain our continued presence in the region and the expense and deaths of our military. Americans should hug their pillow and thank God every night that this maniac is retired, however, his books are widely read by government and military personnel and his influence is still being felt. Meanwhile, Bibi Netanyahu is not happy about the recent cease-fire in Syria. Expect something to happen soon to break the peace that the Zionist media will blame on Russia or Syria.  

The next up for Carlson was the deranged Jewish propagandist and a member of the un-American Council on Foreign Relations, Max Boot. Tucker pointed out to both Col Peters and Mr. Boot that everything they have said about Iraq, Libya, and Syria has been wrong. That of course never stops an insane ideologue  Mr. Boot didn't take long before he attacked Trump as a Russian agent and Carlson a Russian appeaser. He said we have to deal with Russia because they have nuclear weapons and could destroy us. Tucker was puzzled by this and said," Okay, I'm beginning to think that your judgment has been clouded by ideology, I don't fully understand where it is coming from but I will let the viewers decide" Really Tucker?

You really don't know where this ideology is coming from?  You just had Col Peters on and he has redrawn the map of the Middle East favoring Israel. Have you not heard of the "Project for a New American Century" plan for regime change in seven Middle Eastern countries? Maybe you should read Oded Yinon's Israeli policy paper calling for full spectrum dominance of the Middle East. Sorry Tucker, but until we have serious reports about why we are still fighting Israel's wars we will bankrupt this country further with never ending wars. These wars were all planned before 911. Try not to forget that.

The American public has been asked to accept an awful lot without a shred of evidence. Remember when they said that Russia hacked Hillary's computer to get her e mails before then forwarding them to Wikileaks. They said they can't tell us how they know because it's classified. What nonsense. Wikileaks has always maintained that it was a leak and not a hack.  Former NSA whistleblower William Binney said if it was a hack it would be very easy to find out who did it.

Former British Ambassador to Uzbekistan, and a good friend of Julian Assange, Craig Murray, has come forward and said that it was he who flew to Washington and met with the source of the leak in a wooded area near American University. Mr. Murray told a London paper that these were insider leaks and not hacks. Why won't they report this? Because it doesn't fit the Russian narrative they'd already made up their minds to run with. Remember when George Bush said he would provide proof that Osama bin Laden was behind 911? I'm still waiting.

A  few days ago I saw a report on a CIA Agent who made a deathbed confession about his involvement in blowing up the 47 story Tower 7 on 911. Baxter Dmitry reported that 79-year-old Malcomb Howard, a 37 year CIA Operative with a background in engineering and explosives was tapped by his CIA superiors to lead a 4 man team in setting the charges for the destruction of Tower 7. Howard said for a month leading up to 911, Tower 7 was loaded with explosives and Nanothermite.

Dubbed  "Operation New Century", it was just another mission for his team. Who knows what lies his team was told.He said he thought they were doing the right thing. Good people who are lied to are capable of monstrous acts. This war on terror, built on a mountain of lies, has seen examples of this from the horrible torture at Abu Ghraib to the White Phosphorous bombs over Fallujah to the Depleted Uranium that is spread across the country to cause mayhem for decades. The media serve as filters for the truth. If the Proles wake up what then? Fight the censorship being imposed mostly by Jewish owned Youtube, Google, Facebook, Yahoo, Wikipedia, Paypal, Myspace, Microsoft and Ebay. fight for Net Neutrality. CallI your Congressman today! If we lose internet news we are lost. there is no truth from any one in the mainstream media. And that's what the Zionists want  

Why is it anti - Semitic to question this influence over the media? If Irish Catholics had such control of the media there would be outrage. Why is every Zionist pundit and Politician pushing for open borders and gun control? Nearly every single gun control measure in the last 50 years was sponsored by a Jewish politician. Why are Jewish groups pushing for more refugees to be forced on America and the EU, when Israel has refused entry to any refugees? Why has the mountain of evidence proving Israel's involvement in 911 been hidden from the public? The complete lack of a legitimate free press has let the enemies inside the gate.The time to wake up is now. Next stop Brave New World. Or worse, Soylent Green.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*17 Churches around the U.S. have signed a pledge to become HP-Free after calls from Palestinian Christians to boycott*

July 19, 2017 — Seventeen churches around the United States, representing seven different denominations, have signed a pledge to boycott Hewlett-Packard (HP), joining an international boycott movement meant to pressure the tech company into ending its complicity in Israel’s human rights abuses against Palestinians.

The individual pledges are part of a larger campaign organized by Friends of Sabeel North America (FOSNA), an ecumenical organization led by Palestinian Christians seeking justice and peace in Palestine. In pledging to boycott HP, the churches have joined the rapidly growing international Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. Christian denominations in the United States have been a big part of this effort. To date, the United Church of Christ, Unitarian Universalists, Presbyterian Church, Alliance of Baptists, Quaker Friends Fiduciary, and, most recently, Mennonite Church USA, have all voted to divest from HP due to its human rights violations against Palestinians, while three regional Methodist conferences passed resolutions supporting the boycott of HP products.

Press Release: 17 Churches boycott HP in support of Palestinian rights | Friends of Sabeel - North America


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Scottish Court Rules Opposing Zionism Is Not Racism*

The SPSC has faced repeated efforts by pro-Israel lobbyists and Scottish prosecutors to criminalize the group’s pro-Palestine activities.

In yet another landmark legal victory, members of the Scottish Palestine Solidarity Campaign emerged from court victorious today after being accused of racism. Their “crime”? Standing up to Zionism.

The trial ended three years of speculation and pressure for SPSC members whose robust defense of their actions won the day in Glasgow Sherriff’s Court when the verdict was announced on Friday.

The SPSC has faced repeated efforts by pro-Israel lobbyists and Scottish prosecutors to criminalize the group’s pro-Palestine activities. The Zionist record to-date is one of almost total failure; legal action has failed to secure any convictions of pro-Palestine activists.

Scottish Court Rules Opposing Zionism Is Not Racism


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS Campaign Fails for the Fourth Time | The Bottom Line

Islamic fascists with a record of failure.

Heroes to an identifiable few.


----------



## louie888

BDS is failing so bad that The US is about to make it a felony to support BDS! No, I'm not making this up!


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> BDS is failing so bad that The US is about to make it a felony to support BDS! No, I'm not making this up!


Pretty desperate, Habib. Linking to your fraud thread?


----------



## louie888

Why do you say that? It was from the government site.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Why do you say that? It was from the government site.



You don't understand because you're illiterate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement has become a key strategy for advocating and campaigning for Palestinian rights. The BDS movement pressures Israel to comply with international law and challenges the support Israel receives from governments, corporations and institutions across the world.

In recent years, public donations have allowed us to launch a new website for the BDS movement, enlarge our small staff team, and successfully expand BDS activism in Latin America and the Arab world.

Please help the Palestinian BDS National Committee, the broadest coalition in Palestinian civil society that leads the global BDS movement, to make sure that we are able to continue building our movement and to keep our hope for freedom, justice and equality alive.

Donate


----------



## Hollie

BDS’ destiny is failure

The international boycott, divestment and sanctions movement (BDS) against Israel, falsely cloaked under the banner of justice, is just the latest morally bankrupt, hate-filled and all-too-often anti-Semitic movement waged against Israel and the Jewish people.

BDS has attempted to position itself as a purely nonviolent movement that holds the moral high ground and that seeks to isolate Israel economically and diplomatically, misguidedly drawing its inspiration from the South Africa anti-apartheid movement.

But here is the bottom line. BDS will fail, miserably. It is its destiny.

History and context matter, but to BDS supporters those parameters are unnecessary. To BDS supporters, it is irrelevant that the West Bank came under Israeli control in a defensive war, or that Israel has signed peace agreements with Egypt and Jordan, given back the Sinai and unilaterally withdrawn from Lebanon and Gaza. Any evidence that Israel wants peace is dismissed. BDSers are blinded by their own rhetoric; when people are exposed to this hypocrisy, BDS loses its limited legitimacy and the power of its sloganeering.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> BDS’ destiny is failure
> 
> The international boycott, divestment and sanctions movement (BDS) against Israel, falsely cloaked under the banner of justice, is just the latest morally bankrupt, hate-filled and all-too-often anti-Semitic movement waged against Israel and the Jewish people.
> 
> BDS has attempted to position itself as a purely nonviolent movement that holds the moral high ground and that seeks to isolate Israel economically and diplomatically, misguidedly drawing its inspiration from the South Africa anti-apartheid movement.
> 
> But here is the bottom line. BDS will fail, miserably. It is its destiny.
> 
> History and context matter, but to BDS supporters those parameters are unnecessary. To BDS supporters, it is irrelevant that the West Bank came under Israeli control in a defensive war, or that Israel has signed peace agreements with Egypt and Jordan, given back the Sinai and unilaterally withdrawn from Lebanon and Gaza. Any evidence that Israel wants peace is dismissed. BDSers are blinded by their own rhetoric; when people are exposed to this hypocrisy, BDS loses its limited legitimacy and the power of its sloganeering.





Hollie said:


> or that Israel has signed peace agreements with Egypt and Jordan, given back the Sinai


And when Israel gives back Palestine there will be peace.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS’ destiny is failure
> 
> The international boycott, divestment and sanctions movement (BDS) against Israel, falsely cloaked under the banner of justice, is just the latest morally bankrupt, hate-filled and all-too-often anti-Semitic movement waged against Israel and the Jewish people.
> 
> BDS has attempted to position itself as a purely nonviolent movement that holds the moral high ground and that seeks to isolate Israel economically and diplomatically, misguidedly drawing its inspiration from the South Africa anti-apartheid movement.
> 
> But here is the bottom line. BDS will fail, miserably. It is its destiny.
> 
> History and context matter, but to BDS supporters those parameters are unnecessary. To BDS supporters, it is irrelevant that the West Bank came under Israeli control in a defensive war, or that Israel has signed peace agreements with Egypt and Jordan, given back the Sinai and unilaterally withdrawn from Lebanon and Gaza. Any evidence that Israel wants peace is dismissed. BDSers are blinded by their own rhetoric; when people are exposed to this hypocrisy, BDS loses its limited legitimacy and the power of its sloganeering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> or that Israel has signed peace agreements with Egypt and Jordan, given back the Sinai
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when Israel gives back Palestine there will be peace.
Click to expand...


There's nothing to give back. Secondly, Islamic ideology has never been at peace with Jews. Your attempt at taqiyya is lacking. Your koranology lessons have obviously drilled into you the revulsion for Jews and Christians spelled out in the Islamist hate and war manual.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*DECOLONIZING OUR MINDS Pt1 NADASEN, VILKOMERSON Part one *

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Boy, do these clowns miss the point.

BTW, Why is this guy crying before congress? Is he looking for a handout?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, do these clowns miss the point.
> 
> BTW, Why is this guy crying before congress? Is he looking for a handout?
Click to expand...


Actually, it's clowns like you that miss the point.,


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, do these clowns miss the point.
> 
> BTW, Why is this guy crying before congress? Is he looking for a handout?
Click to expand...


Your blind support for the racist BDS is causing Palestinian Arabs real financial damage - on the ground. But of course support for *pan-Arabism* is more important.

To that the Sheikh Jaabri responded:

_*"These people - we've realized that the damage they cause is much greater than the benefit. And every place they go they cause friction, and cause us social and financial damage.*_* I insist that they leave; that they allow us - the Arabs and Jews to settle our difference on our own"*
*
*
Then again the all-knowing Europeans don't need to listen to that...they know better.
Never miss an opportunity to promote *pan- Arabism.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*DECOLONIZING OUR MINDS--OMAR BARGHOUTI Part two *

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *DECOLONIZING OUR MINDS--OMAR BARGHOUTI Part two *
> 
> **



One tribe doesn't speak for all Arabs.
The Barghouti tribe clearly doesn't speak for all Palestinian Arabs, just Ramallah where they actually rule.

The Jaabri clan of Hebron has an opposite vision. 

But then again BDS and UNRWA are the main income sources of the Barghoutis. 
Why give up such a lucrative business when one can enjoy both the Zionist and UNRWA goods. *Barghoutis are smart receiving money form both fields...while they get simple people fired.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Any evidence that Israel wants peace is dismissed.


What evidence are you talking about?

Examples?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


The anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
Click to expand...


"Moderate" Islamic terrorists is no longer a slogan of you weak minded types.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any evidence that Israel wants peace is dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence are you talking about?
> 
> Examples?
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving her point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moderate" Islamic terrorists is no longer a slogan of you weak minded types.
Click to expand...

As usual, the Lame Stream Media host pound away on Israeli talking points. Who hands out those talking points?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moderate" Islamic terrorists is no longer a slogan of you weak minded types.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, the Lame Stream Media host pound away on Israeli talking points. Who hands out those talking points?
Click to expand...

So when's the last time you were in Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moderate" Islamic terrorists is no longer a slogan of you weak minded types.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, the Lame Stream Media host pound away on Israeli talking points. Who hands out those talking points?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when's the last time you were in Israel?
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Moderate" Islamic terrorists is no longer a slogan of you weak minded types.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, the Lame Stream Media host pound away on Israeli talking points. Who hands out those talking points?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when's the last time you were in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...

Keyboard warrior...answer the question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Moderate" Islamic terrorists is no longer a slogan of you weak minded types.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, the Lame Stream Media host pound away on Israeli talking points. Who hands out those talking points?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when's the last time you were in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyboard warrior...answer the question.
Click to expand...

You first. Who hands out Israeli talking points to every Lame Stream Media host in the western media?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Moderate" Islamic terrorists is no longer a slogan of you weak minded types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the Lame Stream Media host pound away on Israeli talking points. Who hands out those talking points?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when's the last time you were in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyboard warrior...answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first. Who hands out Israeli talking points to every Lame Stream Media host in the western media?
Click to expand...

My wife and I have been there as well as my children.
My wife has relatives living there for decades.
We both have friends living there for decades.

We aren't Internet "Academians" such as yourself.
You're a phony who wakes up every morning getting off on finding the next anti-Israel video to post here.

You claim to be an everything "Palestine" expert.
You're nothing but a piece of shit.

You've never been there!
You've never visited the poor little West Bank Jordanians?
What a phony you are.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the Lame Stream Media host pound away on Israeli talking points. Who hands out those talking points?
> 
> 
> 
> So when's the last time you were in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyboard warrior...answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first. Who hands out Israeli talking points to every Lame Stream Media host in the western media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I have been there as well as my children.
> My wife has relatives living there for decades.
> We both have friends living there for decades.
> 
> We aren't Internet "Academians" such as yourself.
> You're a phony who wakes up every morning getting off on finding the next anti-Israel video to post here.
> 
> You claim to be an everything "Palestine" expert.
> You're nothing but a piece of shit.
> 
> You've never been there!
> You've never visited the poor little West Bank Jordanians?
> What a phony you are.
Click to expand...

Nice rant, but you ducked the question.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when's the last time you were in Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyboard warrior...answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first. Who hands out Israeli talking points to every Lame Stream Media host in the western media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I have been there as well as my children.
> My wife has relatives living there for decades.
> We both have friends living there for decades.
> 
> We aren't Internet "Academians" such as yourself.
> You're a phony who wakes up every morning getting off on finding the next anti-Israel video to post here.
> 
> You claim to be an everything "Palestine" expert.
> You're nothing but a piece of shit.
> 
> You've never been there!
> You've never visited the poor little West Bank Jordanians?
> What a phony you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant, but you ducked the question.
Click to expand...

Anything that is from Arabs is good according to you.
Anything that is from Jews is good according to me.
Except I've been there and you're just full of shit YouTube professor.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when's the last time you were in Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyboard warrior...answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first. Who hands out Israeli talking points to every Lame Stream Media host in the western media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I have been there as well as my children.
> My wife has relatives living there for decades.
> We both have friends living there for decades.
> 
> We aren't Internet "Academians" such as yourself.
> You're a phony who wakes up every morning getting off on finding the next anti-Israel video to post here.
> 
> You claim to be an everything "Palestine" expert.
> You're nothing but a piece of shit.
> 
> You've never been there!
> You've never visited the poor little West Bank Jordanians?
> What a phony you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant, but you ducked the question.
Click to expand...


That loud din of background noise is _The Tinmore Vortex_™


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard warrior...answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first. Who hands out Israeli talking points to every Lame Stream Media host in the western media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I have been there as well as my children.
> My wife has relatives living there for decades.
> We both have friends living there for decades.
> 
> We aren't Internet "Academians" such as yourself.
> You're a phony who wakes up every morning getting off on finding the next anti-Israel video to post here.
> 
> You claim to be an everything "Palestine" expert.
> You're nothing but a piece of shit.
> 
> You've never been there!
> You've never visited the poor little West Bank Jordanians?
> What a phony you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant, but you ducked the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything that is from Arabs is good according to you.
> Anything that is from Jews is good according to me.
> Except I've been there and you're just full of shit YouTube professor.
Click to expand...

WOW, you are on a roll.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard warrior...answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> You first. Who hands out Israeli talking points to every Lame Stream Media host in the western media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I have been there as well as my children.
> My wife has relatives living there for decades.
> We both have friends living there for decades.
> 
> We aren't Internet "Academians" such as yourself.
> You're a phony who wakes up every morning getting off on finding the next anti-Israel video to post here.
> 
> You claim to be an everything "Palestine" expert.
> You're nothing but a piece of shit.
> 
> You've never been there!
> You've never visited the poor little West Bank Jordanians?
> What a phony you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant, but you ducked the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything that is from Arabs is good according to you.
> Anything that is from Jews is good according to me.
> Except I've been there and you're just full of shit YouTube professor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, you are on a roll.
Click to expand...

Coming from a YouTube warrior.
You have zero credibility.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


>


YouTube???!!!
Shock me!!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pete7469

I'm going to go out and buy a Tavor.

Viva Israel, fuck jihad and the left.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Haidar Eid - Voices from Palestine: Resisting Racism and Apartheid *

**


----------



## jillian

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is the Egyptians fault for wanting a buffer zone to safeguard their citizens from attack.   And terrorism had everything to do with it as the filistans live for terrorism, and they use the Egyptian border to smuggle in weapons and explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know, Phoenall, that as an active member of the ISM, Mr. Tinmore was actually present so he knows all about this and doesn't believe that they were just clearing out the shubbery which was hiding the entrace to a smuggling tunnel.  Perhaps Mr. Tinmore took some pictures with his camera to show us the rows of houses along the border being bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Satellite imagery is being used by Human Rights Watch to provide verification of the physical condition of sensitive geographic areas within the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Since the beginning of the Intifada in September of 2000, the Israel Defense Force (IDF) has destroyed over 2,400 houses in the Gaza Strip. About two-thirds of the destroyed structures were located in and near the Rafah refugee camp at the southern end of the Gaza Strip along the border with Egypt.
> 
> Imaging Notes Magazine ||
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what they get for doing this:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide aacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


they are terrorists because they are terrorists and disgusting. and brainwashed like you are.


----------



## jillian

Pete7469 said:


> I'm going to go out and buy a Tavor.
> 
> Viva Israel, fuck jihad and the left.



the "left" is no more anti-semitic than. the right. there is enough of that in both extremes.

or have the Neo-nazis, white christian supremacists and kkk suddenly become pro Israel and pro judaism?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Recent BDS Developments: Anti-BDS Legislation and the MLA *

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


These tools can't make boycotts illegal.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These tools can't make boycotts illegal.
Click to expand...


They can humiliate Islamic terrorist huggers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Democratic Socialists of America (at historically large gathering in Chicago) endorse Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions. They represent 25,000 dues-paying members.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Democratic Socialists of America (at historically large gathering in Chicago) endorse Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions. They represent 25,000 dues-paying members.


It's tad too late as Israel has billions of dollars worth of Tech contracts going.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*March 5th 2012: Student organizing and movement building in the global campaign for BDS *

**


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> *March 5th 2012: Student organizing and movement building in the global campaign for BDS *
> 
> **


Look ma!  A video!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


>


Hey ma!  A video!


----------



## P F Tinmore

https://api.spreaker.com/download/episode/12523094/bamn_270_roger.mp3

Eugene Puryear is joined by Roger Waters, songwriter, bassist, and co-founder of Pink Floyd, to talk about the ongoing efforts to support Palestinian Liberation, the efficacy of the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement against the state of Israel, the tremendous backlash against those who support BDS, and the role culture and music play in political, social and economic movements around the world.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> https://api.spreaker.com/download/episode/12523094/bamn_270_roger.mp3
> 
> Eugene Puryear is joined by Roger Waters, songwriter, bassist, and co-founder of Pink Floyd, to talk about the ongoing efforts to support Palestinian Liberation, the efficacy of the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement against the state of Israel, the tremendous backlash against those who support BDS, and the role culture and music play in political, social and economic movements around the world.



On the other hand:

Performers are flooding Israel: A sign of the cultural boycott's failure?

*Performers Are Flooding Israel: A Sign of the Cultural Boycott's Failure?*


Kinda' makes you want to shoot yourself, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://api.spreaker.com/download/episode/12523094/bamn_270_roger.mp3
> 
> Eugene Puryear is joined by Roger Waters, songwriter, bassist, and co-founder of Pink Floyd, to talk about the ongoing efforts to support Palestinian Liberation, the efficacy of the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement against the state of Israel, the tremendous backlash against those who support BDS, and the role culture and music play in political, social and economic movements around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> Performers are flooding Israel: A sign of the cultural boycott's failure?
> 
> *Performers Are Flooding Israel: A Sign of the Cultural Boycott's Failure?*
> 
> 
> Kinda' makes you want to shoot yourself, right?
Click to expand...

They are still shining the light. You should listen to the interview.

https://api.spreaker.com/download/episode/12523094/bamn_270_roger.mp3


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://api.spreaker.com/download/episode/12523094/bamn_270_roger.mp3
> 
> Eugene Puryear is joined by Roger Waters, songwriter, bassist, and co-founder of Pink Floyd, to talk about the ongoing efforts to support Palestinian Liberation, the efficacy of the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement against the state of Israel, the tremendous backlash against those who support BDS, and the role culture and music play in political, social and economic movements around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> Performers are flooding Israel: A sign of the cultural boycott's failure?
> 
> *Performers Are Flooding Israel: A Sign of the Cultural Boycott's Failure?*
> 
> 
> Kinda' makes you want to shoot yourself, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are still shining the light. You should listen to the interview.
> 
> https://api.spreaker.com/download/episode/12523094/bamn_270_roger.mp3
Click to expand...


Wallow in your hate. You're still losers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Once known for his musicianship and talent onstage with Pink Floyd, Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews and the promotion of his full-throated support of the Boycott Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS), a Hamas heralded agenda that seeks to cripple and destroy the State of Israel.

These are sentiments he is not ashamed to share globally in both offstage interviews and onstage rhetoric. As part of his open contempt for Israel, he has frequently and openly paraded onstage before his concert audiences in a mock Nazi uniform, heralding the launch above the stage of a massive inflatable pig emblazoned with the Star of David.

Tennessee has a lot invested in the war against anti-Semitism and the vile BDS Movement that has been the catalyst for violent attacks on Jewish students on campuses both within our own state, around the nation and the world. 

(full article online)

Roger Waters and his BDS support are not welcome in Tennessee


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Roger is not doing well in a lot of places.  And he is losing millions as well.  It is worth it to not understand what the Palestinians are all about]

Long Island Officials Are Trying to Cancel a Roger Waters Show Over His Criticism of Israel

American Express cuts funding for Roger Waters tour after anti-Israel sta


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> [Roger is not doing well in a lot of places.  And he is losing millions as well.  It is worth it to not understand what the Palestinians are all about]
> 
> Long Island Officials Are Trying to Cancel a Roger Waters Show Over His Criticism of Israel
> 
> American Express cuts funding for Roger Waters tour after anti-Israel sta






I don't see here a flag of Israel...
*





*

Mixing Politics and Music - is an ugly business.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Once known for his musicianship and talent onstage with Pink Floyd, Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews and the promotion of his full-throated support of the Boycott Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS), a Hamas heralded agenda that seeks to cripple and destroy the State of Israel.
> 
> These are sentiments he is not ashamed to share globally in both offstage interviews and onstage rhetoric. As part of his open contempt for Israel, he has frequently and openly paraded onstage before his concert audiences in a mock Nazi uniform, heralding the launch above the stage of a massive inflatable pig emblazoned with the Star of David.
> 
> Tennessee has a lot invested in the war against anti-Semitism and the vile BDS Movement that has been the catalyst for violent attacks on Jewish students on campuses both within our own state, around the nation and the world.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Roger Waters and his BDS support are not welcome in Tennessee





Sixties Fan said:


> Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews


Links?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once known for his musicianship and talent onstage with Pink Floyd, Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews and the promotion of his full-throated support of the Boycott Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS), a Hamas heralded agenda that seeks to cripple and destroy the State of Israel.
> 
> These are sentiments he is not ashamed to share globally in both offstage interviews and onstage rhetoric. As part of his open contempt for Israel, he has frequently and openly paraded onstage before his concert audiences in a mock Nazi uniform, heralding the launch above the stage of a massive inflatable pig emblazoned with the Star of David.
> 
> Tennessee has a lot invested in the war against anti-Semitism and the vile BDS Movement that has been the catalyst for violent attacks on Jewish students on campuses both within our own state, around the nation and the world.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Roger Waters and his BDS support are not welcome in Tennessee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure whether we're discussing here art or criticism of Israel...
But when Your stage image is a Nazi uniform and You kick a pig with a Star of David...it certainly DOES NOT look like criticism of Israel. 

Putting faces of politicians or companies around the Star of David doesn't hide it either. On the opposite it arises the age old anti-semitic blood libel.


----------



## Juche

Israel is an illegal country and should be dismantled. Its nuclear weapons and support for American Imperialism are a destabilizing and force for evil in the Middle East.


----------



## montelatici

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once known for his musicianship and talent onstage with Pink Floyd, Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews and the promotion of his full-throated support of the Boycott Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS), a Hamas heralded agenda that seeks to cripple and destroy the State of Israel.
> 
> These are sentiments he is not ashamed to share globally in both offstage interviews and onstage rhetoric. As part of his open contempt for Israel, he has frequently and openly paraded onstage before his concert audiences in a mock Nazi uniform, heralding the launch above the stage of a massive inflatable pig emblazoned with the Star of David.
> 
> Tennessee has a lot invested in the war against anti-Semitism and the vile BDS Movement that has been the catalyst for violent attacks on Jewish students on campuses both within our own state, around the nation and the world.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Roger Waters and his BDS support are not welcome in Tennessee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether we're discussing here art or criticism of Israel...
> But when Your stage image is a Nazi uniform and You kick a pig with a Star of David...it certainly DOES NOT look like criticism of Israel.
> 
> Putting faces of politicians or companies around the Star of David doesn't hide it either. On the opposite it arises the age old anti-semitic blood libel.
Click to expand...


It looks like criticism of Israel to most people.


----------



## Hollie

Juche said:


> Israel is an illegal country and should be dismantled. Its nuclear weapons and support for American Imperialism are a destabilizing and force for evil in the Middle East.



You might want to take the lead and organize an ISIS branded boycott of Israel and the _Great Satan_™. Let us know how that works out. 

Try this for a slogan: "We're Muhammad's holy warriors. We slaughtered 300,000 Moslems as a way to boycott Israel." 

"Allahu Akbar."


----------



## Juche

Hollie said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an illegal country and should be dismantled. Its nuclear weapons and support for American Imperialism are a destabilizing and force for evil in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to take the lead and organize an ISIS branded boycott of Israel and the _Great Satan_™. Let us know how that works out.
> 
> Try this for a slogan: "We're Muhammad's holy warriors. We slaughtered 300,000 Moslems as a way to boycott Israel."
> 
> "Allahu Akbar."
Click to expand...


It is American Imperialism in the Middle East which is responsible for the creation of ISIS.

Meanwhile, in the Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea, we dont go about invading weaker countries and we dont have any problems with domestic terrorism.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once known for his musicianship and talent onstage with Pink Floyd, Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews and the promotion of his full-throated support of the Boycott Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS), a Hamas heralded agenda that seeks to cripple and destroy the State of Israel.
> 
> These are sentiments he is not ashamed to share globally in both offstage interviews and onstage rhetoric. As part of his open contempt for Israel, he has frequently and openly paraded onstage before his concert audiences in a mock Nazi uniform, heralding the launch above the stage of a massive inflatable pig emblazoned with the Star of David.
> 
> Tennessee has a lot invested in the war against anti-Semitism and the vile BDS Movement that has been the catalyst for violent attacks on Jewish students on campuses both within our own state, around the nation and the world.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Roger Waters and his BDS support are not welcome in Tennessee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether we're discussing here art or criticism of Israel...
> But when Your stage image is a Nazi uniform and You kick a pig with a Star of David...it certainly DOES NOT look like criticism of Israel.
> 
> Putting faces of politicians or companies around the Star of David doesn't hide it either. On the opposite it arises the age old anti-semitic blood libel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like criticism of Israel to most people.
Click to expand...


Actually, it looks to most people like someone's OCD-like hatreds consumes their every waking moment.


----------



## Hollie

Juche said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juche said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an illegal country and should be dismantled. Its nuclear weapons and support for American Imperialism are a destabilizing and force for evil in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to take the lead and organize an ISIS branded boycott of Israel and the _Great Satan_™. Let us know how that works out.
> 
> Try this for a slogan: "We're Muhammad's holy warriors. We slaughtered 300,000 Moslems as a way to boycott Israel."
> 
> "Allahu Akbar."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is American Imperialism in the Middle East which is responsible for the creation of ISIS.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea, we dont go about invading weaker countries and we dont have any problems with domestic terrorism.
Click to expand...


Time to move you to the conspiracy theory forum.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an illegal country and should be dismantled. Its nuclear weapons and support for American Imperialism are a destabilizing and force for evil in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to take the lead and organize an ISIS branded boycott of Israel and the _Great Satan_™. Let us know how that works out.
> 
> Try this for a slogan: "We're Muhammad's holy warriors. We slaughtered 300,000 Moslems as a way to boycott Israel."
> 
> "Allahu Akbar."
Click to expand...

Off topic.


----------



## Darkwind

Maybe they should get the Palestinians to boycott Israel.  That would have a real chance of making a difference!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why boycott.


----------



## thetor

P F Tinmore said:


> Why boycott.


Say NO TO ISRAEL


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Talk about bogus charitable status.

*Canadian Jews-Protest against-Jewish-National-Fund-JNF-Donations-Funding-Colonialism*

**


----------



## Hollie

BDS Spreads Antisemitism Across US College Campuses


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> BDS Spreads Antisemitism Across US College Campuses


Is playing the anti Semite card the best you have?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS Spreads Antisemitism Across US College Campuses
> 
> 
> 
> Is playing the anti Semite card the best you have?
Click to expand...


It's best to ignore the reality of your BDS heroes. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Darkwind said:


> Maybe they should get the Palestinians to boycott Israel.  That would have a real chance of making a difference!



You must have missed the news.  

The Arabs were boycotting everything the Jews were doing once the Mandate for Palestine came to be. To the point of creating riots, murders and expulsions of Jews of their homes and cities.

Also, once they started calling themselves Palestinians in 1964, the Palestinians continued to boycott Israel.

And it was an Arab Palestinian who created what it is now known as the BDS movement.  Not a very successful movement.

Why, because the intention of the Arab/Muslims/Palestinians (all the same) is never to negotiate peace with Israel, as Egypt and Jordan have done.  It is to destroy Israel as the Charter or Hamas and the PLO, and Fatah say.

So, what "difference" are you talking about?

Do you think the BDS movement is a rightful movement?

Where are the BDS movements against Russia, North Korea, Turkey, Venezuela, etc?

Do you know why they do not exist?


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once known for his musicianship and talent onstage with Pink Floyd, Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews and the promotion of his full-throated support of the Boycott Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS), a Hamas heralded agenda that seeks to cripple and destroy the State of Israel.
> 
> These are sentiments he is not ashamed to share globally in both offstage interviews and onstage rhetoric. As part of his open contempt for Israel, he has frequently and openly paraded onstage before his concert audiences in a mock Nazi uniform, heralding the launch above the stage of a massive inflatable pig emblazoned with the Star of David.
> 
> Tennessee has a lot invested in the war against anti-Semitism and the vile BDS Movement that has been the catalyst for violent attacks on Jewish students on campuses both within our own state, around the nation and the world.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Roger Waters and his BDS support are not welcome in Tennessee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether we're discussing here art or criticism of Israel...
> But when Your stage image is a Nazi uniform and You kick a pig with a Star of David...it certainly DOES NOT look like criticism of Israel.
> 
> Putting faces of politicians or companies around the Star of David doesn't hide it either. On the opposite it arises the age old anti-semitic blood libel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like criticism of Israel to most people.
Click to expand...


Logical fallacy doesn't make an argument.
But You gotta love how those BDS fans appoint themselves to speak for _"most people"_. 

Now please tell us how kicking the Star of David is a valid criticism of Israel?


----------



## montelatici

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once known for his musicianship and talent onstage with Pink Floyd, Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews and the promotion of his full-throated support of the Boycott Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS), a Hamas heralded agenda that seeks to cripple and destroy the State of Israel.
> 
> These are sentiments he is not ashamed to share globally in both offstage interviews and onstage rhetoric. As part of his open contempt for Israel, he has frequently and openly paraded onstage before his concert audiences in a mock Nazi uniform, heralding the launch above the stage of a massive inflatable pig emblazoned with the Star of David.
> 
> Tennessee has a lot invested in the war against anti-Semitism and the vile BDS Movement that has been the catalyst for violent attacks on Jewish students on campuses both within our own state, around the nation and the world.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Roger Waters and his BDS support are not welcome in Tennessee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether we're discussing here art or criticism of Israel...
> But when Your stage image is a Nazi uniform and You kick a pig with a Star of David...it certainly DOES NOT look like criticism of Israel.
> 
> Putting faces of politicians or companies around the Star of David doesn't hide it either. On the opposite it arises the age old anti-semitic blood libel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like criticism of Israel to most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy doesn't make an argument.
> But You gotta love how those BDS fans appoint themselves to speak for _"most people"_.
> 
> Now please tell us how kicking the Star of David is a valid criticism of Israel?
Click to expand...


What does the Israeli flag have on it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Where are the BDS movements against Russia, North Korea, Turkey, Venezuela, etc?


Stupid question.

The Palestinians called for a boycott. The others have not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Why, because the intention of the Arab/Muslims/Palestinians (all the same) is never to negotiate peace with Israel, as Egypt and Jordan have done.


Israel does not occupy any of their land.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once known for his musicianship and talent onstage with Pink Floyd, Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews and the promotion of his full-throated support of the Boycott Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS), a Hamas heralded agenda that seeks to cripple and destroy the State of Israel.
> 
> These are sentiments he is not ashamed to share globally in both offstage interviews and onstage rhetoric. As part of his open contempt for Israel, he has frequently and openly paraded onstage before his concert audiences in a mock Nazi uniform, heralding the launch above the stage of a massive inflatable pig emblazoned with the Star of David.
> 
> Tennessee has a lot invested in the war against anti-Semitism and the vile BDS Movement that has been the catalyst for violent attacks on Jewish students on campuses both within our own state, around the nation and the world.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Roger Waters and his BDS support are not welcome in Tennessee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waters has now turned his legacy career in music into a full blown political platform of hatred for Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether we're discussing here art or criticism of Israel...
> But when Your stage image is a Nazi uniform and You kick a pig with a Star of David...it certainly DOES NOT look like criticism of Israel.
> 
> Putting faces of politicians or companies around the Star of David doesn't hide it either. On the opposite it arises the age old anti-semitic blood libel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like criticism of Israel to most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy doesn't make an argument.
> But You gotta love how those BDS fans appoint themselves to speak for _"most people"_.
> 
> Now please tell us how kicking the Star of David is a valid criticism of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli flag have on it?
Click to expand...



Star of David has been a Jewish symbol for a long time before Israel was reestablished.
THERE WAS NO ISRAELI FLAG, just a symbol of Jewish communities worldwide, even those uninvolved with Israel.
Evoking the Protocols of Zion is not criticism of Israel either, just an age old blood libel against Jews.

*You might think You look smart, but You're not fulling anyone - no wonder Hitler Youth are among the BDS.*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the BDS movements against Russia, North Korea, Turkey, Venezuela, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid question.
> 
> The Palestinians called for a boycott. The others have not.
Click to expand...


The founder of BDS is Qatari born Omar _"there's tax on that?"_ Barghouti.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because the intention of the Arab/Muslims/Palestinians (all the same) is never to negotiate peace with Israel, as Egypt and Jordan have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not occupy any of their land.
Click to expand...


Jordan occupies 77% of the Jewish Homeland.
Hatred for Jews made the British take that 77 % of the Mandate for Palestine for the Jewish State  and give it to some sad Arabs who found themselves kicked out of the Arabian Peninsula by the Saud Clan from Yemen in the early 1900s.

The Saudis occupy Hashemite land.
The Hashemites occupy Jewish land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Why the Democratic Socialists of America Vote for BDS Is a Turning Point in American Left Politics *
America’s largest socialist organization votes to stand in solidarity with Palestine. 

Why the Democratic Socialists of America Vote for BDS Is a Turning Point in American Left Politics


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Why the Democratic Socialists of America Vote for BDS Is a Turning Point in American Left Politics *
> America’s largest socialist organization votes to stand in solidarity with Palestine.
> 
> Why the Democratic Socialists of America Vote for BDS Is a Turning Point in American Left Politics



Flailing your Pom-Poms for an obscure group of loons makes you appear desperate, frantic, out of touch? You pick the term.


----------



## montelatici

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether we're discussing here art or criticism of Israel...
> But when Your stage image is a Nazi uniform and You kick a pig with a Star of David...it certainly DOES NOT look like criticism of Israel.
> 
> Putting faces of politicians or companies around the Star of David doesn't hide it either. On the opposite it arises the age old anti-semitic blood libel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like criticism of Israel to most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy doesn't make an argument.
> But You gotta love how those BDS fans appoint themselves to speak for _"most people"_.
> 
> Now please tell us how kicking the Star of David is a valid criticism of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli flag have on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Star of David has been a Jewish symbol for a long time before Israel was reestablished.
> THERE WAS NO ISRAELI FLAG, just a symbol of Jewish communities worldwide, even those uninvolved with Israel.
> Evoking the Protocols of Zion is not criticism of Israel either, just an age old blood libel against Jews.
> 
> *You might think You look smart, but You're not fulling anyone - no wonder Hitler Youth are among the BDS.*
Click to expand...


I have no intention of "fulling" anyone, whatever that means. The BDS supporters are protesting the Israeli flag and the oppression of non-Jews it stands for. Hitler Youth do not exist anymore, thankfully.


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether we're discussing here art or criticism of Israel...
> But when Your stage image is a Nazi uniform and You kick a pig with a Star of David...it certainly DOES NOT look like criticism of Israel.
> 
> Putting faces of politicians or companies around the Star of David doesn't hide it either. On the opposite it arises the age old anti-semitic blood libel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like criticism of Israel to most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy doesn't make an argument.
> But You gotta love how those BDS fans appoint themselves to speak for _"most people"_.
> 
> Now please tell us how kicking the Star of David is a valid criticism of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli flag have on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Star of David has been a Jewish symbol for a long time before Israel was reestablished.
> THERE WAS NO ISRAELI FLAG, just a symbol of Jewish communities worldwide, even those uninvolved with Israel.
> Evoking the Protocols of Zion is not criticism of Israel either, just an age old blood libel against Jews.
> 
> *You might think You look smart, but You're not fulling anyone - no wonder Hitler Youth are among the BDS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no intention of "fulling" anyone, whatever that means. The BDS supporters are protesting the Israeli flag and the oppression of non-Jews it stands for. Hitler Youth do not exist anymore, thankfully.
Click to expand...


So funny, where to start?

Non Jews are not being oppressed in Israel and you know that.  Many non Jews are proud of being Israelis and prefer to live in Israel rather than the failed land of Gaza, areas A and B of the P A, or any other failed Muslim/Arab state.

You may not have noticed but the nazis continued to educate their young, and those are called Neo (New) Nazis and they were in full display in Charlottesville, and in many other "rallies" such as those in London wanting to march on Jewish neighborhoods.

You know all that.

So, you are not fulling (rrrrr, meaning fooling) anyone with what you wrote.  Except those who are totally ignorant and gullible and those are the ones you are aiming for .


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether we're discussing here art or criticism of Israel...
> But when Your stage image is a Nazi uniform and You kick a pig with a Star of David...it certainly DOES NOT look like criticism of Israel.
> 
> Putting faces of politicians or companies around the Star of David doesn't hide it either. On the opposite it arises the age old anti-semitic blood libel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like criticism of Israel to most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy doesn't make an argument.
> But You gotta love how those BDS fans appoint themselves to speak for _"most people"_.
> 
> Now please tell us how kicking the Star of David is a valid criticism of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli flag have on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Star of David has been a Jewish symbol for a long time before Israel was reestablished.
> THERE WAS NO ISRAELI FLAG, just a symbol of Jewish communities worldwide, even those uninvolved with Israel.
> Evoking the Protocols of Zion is not criticism of Israel either, just an age old blood libel against Jews.
> 
> *You might think You look smart, but You're not fulling anyone - no wonder Hitler Youth are among the BDS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no intention of "fulling" anyone, whatever that means. The BDS supporters are protesting the Israeli flag and the oppression of non-Jews it stands for. Hitler Youth do not exist anymore, thankfully.
Click to expand...


I don't see here a flag of Israel. All I see is a pig with a symbol of Jewish communitites around the world.
So why didn't Roger use the real flag of Israel? Do You see a crucified Jesus on that pig?


This is how BDS_ "fights for rights and justice" _










But even the BDS activists understand that their movement is filled with anti-semites.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like criticism of Israel to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy doesn't make an argument.
> But You gotta love how those BDS fans appoint themselves to speak for _"most people"_.
> 
> Now please tell us how kicking the Star of David is a valid criticism of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli flag have on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Star of David has been a Jewish symbol for a long time before Israel was reestablished.
> THERE WAS NO ISRAELI FLAG, just a symbol of Jewish communities worldwide, even those uninvolved with Israel.
> Evoking the Protocols of Zion is not criticism of Israel either, just an age old blood libel against Jews.
> 
> *You might think You look smart, but You're not fulling anyone - no wonder Hitler Youth are among the BDS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no intention of "fulling" anyone, whatever that means. The BDS supporters are protesting the Israeli flag and the oppression of non-Jews it stands for. Hitler Youth do not exist anymore, thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So funny, where to start?
> 
> Non Jews are not being oppressed in Israel and you know that.  Many non Jews are proud of being Israelis and prefer to live in Israel rather than the failed land of Gaza, areas A and B of the P A, or any other failed Muslim/Arab state.
> 
> You may not have noticed but the nazis continued to educate their young, and those are called Neo (New) Nazis and they were in full display in Charlottesville, and in many other "rallies" such as those in London wanting to march on Jewish neighborhoods.
> 
> You know all that.
> 
> So, you are not fulling (rrrrr, meaning fooling) anyone with what you wrote.  Except those who are totally ignorant and gullible and those are the ones you are aiming for .
Click to expand...


Too funny.  Non-Jews are not being oppressed by the Israelis.  You are a real hoot. It's unbelievable people like you exist.


*Israel Is in National Denial Regarding Its Oppression of Palestinians*
Israel has exhibited three stages of denial in its treatment of  the Palestinians since the formation of the state in 1948,  allowing it to stay blind to its status as an occupying power.

 Denial is thus not only about pushing aside some traumatic memory that has been inflicted on us by a harsh world; it is a choice to actively ignore the truth in front of our eyes. Denial is the art of “fudging” reality, of turning hard facts into vague, hazy images. As in voodoo mythology, where a zombie is at once alive and dead, denial is a zombie form of knowledge, dead and alive, something we know and don’t know.
Denial is not only the property of individuals. It can be, and in fact often is, a property of groups such as families and nations. Many families can build mutual loyalty only by denying their own emotional pathology and violence. Nations similarly and typically build for themselves glorious pasts and impeccable identities through denial of the violence they perpetrated.

The mind-boggling, jaw-dropping claim that the State of Israel can quietly annex these territories, control the lives of 2.6 million Palestinians and still remain Jewish and democratic is denial on an uncanny scale – denial turned into grand political strategy (Palestinians and Israeli Arabs together would make up 4.3 million of the total population of Israel, a fact that would compel Jewish Israel to exercise an inhumane and unsustainable control over other human beings). The originality of the politics of the messianic right, which has been in power for more than a decade, can be defined as a politics of denial, and politics as denial on a scale rarely seen in the democratic world. However, contrary to common perceptions, I suggest that the denial that characterizes the politics of the territories could become a policy because the politics and policy inside the Green Line had already long been a politics of denial, perhaps since the inception of Zionism.
read more: Israel is in national denial regarding its oppression of Palestinians

read more: Israel is in national denial regarding its oppression of Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy doesn't make an argument.
> But You gotta love how those BDS fans appoint themselves to speak for _"most people"_.
> 
> Now please tell us how kicking the Star of David is a valid criticism of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli flag have on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Star of David has been a Jewish symbol for a long time before Israel was reestablished.
> THERE WAS NO ISRAELI FLAG, just a symbol of Jewish communities worldwide, even those uninvolved with Israel.
> Evoking the Protocols of Zion is not criticism of Israel either, just an age old blood libel against Jews.
> 
> *You might think You look smart, but You're not fulling anyone - no wonder Hitler Youth are among the BDS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no intention of "fulling" anyone, whatever that means. The BDS supporters are protesting the Israeli flag and the oppression of non-Jews it stands for. Hitler Youth do not exist anymore, thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So funny, where to start?
> 
> Non Jews are not being oppressed in Israel and you know that.  Many non Jews are proud of being Israelis and prefer to live in Israel rather than the failed land of Gaza, areas A and B of the P A, or any other failed Muslim/Arab state.
> 
> You may not have noticed but the nazis continued to educate their young, and those are called Neo (New) Nazis and they were in full display in Charlottesville, and in many other "rallies" such as those in London wanting to march on Jewish neighborhoods.
> 
> You know all that.
> 
> So, you are not fulling (rrrrr, meaning fooling) anyone with what you wrote.  Except those who are totally ignorant and gullible and those are the ones you are aiming for .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.  Non-Jews are not being oppressed by the Israelis.  You are a real hoot. It's unbelievable people like you exist.
> 
> 
> *Israel Is in National Denial Regarding Its Oppression of Palestinians*
> Israel has exhibited three stages of denial in its treatment of  the Palestinians since the formation of the state in 1948,  allowing it to stay blind to its status as an occupying power.
> 
> Denial is thus not only about pushing aside some traumatic memory that has been inflicted on us by a harsh world; it is a choice to actively ignore the truth in front of our eyes. Denial is the art of “fudging” reality, of turning hard facts into vague, hazy images. As in voodoo mythology, where a zombie is at once alive and dead, denial is a zombie form of knowledge, dead and alive, something we know and don’t know.
> Denial is not only the property of individuals. It can be, and in fact often is, a property of groups such as families and nations. Many families can build mutual loyalty only by denying their own emotional pathology and violence. Nations similarly and typically build for themselves glorious pasts and impeccable identities through denial of the violence they perpetrated.
> 
> The mind-boggling, jaw-dropping claim that the State of Israel can quietly annex these territories, control the lives of 2.6 million Palestinians and still remain Jewish and democratic is denial on an uncanny scale – denial turned into grand political strategy (Palestinians and Israeli Arabs together would make up 4.3 million of the total population of Israel, a fact that would compel Jewish Israel to exercise an inhumane and unsustainable control over other human beings). The originality of the politics of the messianic right, which has been in power for more than a decade, can be defined as a politics of denial, and politics as denial on a scale rarely seen in the democratic world. However, contrary to common perceptions, I suggest that the denial that characterizes the politics of the territories could become a policy because the politics and policy inside the Green Line had already long been a politics of denial, perhaps since the inception of Zionism.
> read more: Israel is in national denial regarding its oppression of Palestinians
> 
> read more: Israel is in national denial regarding its oppression of Palestinians
Click to expand...


Sure, let us take seriously an Israeli newspaper which prints mostly articles against the country they live in.  And which no Jews and non Jews take seriously.

*Circulation* 72,000
(Weekends: 100,000)[2]

*Circulation*
In 2016, the newspaper's readership fell to an all-time low of 3.9% on weekdays,[4][5] far behind other national newspapers in Israel: _Israel Hayom_had an exposure rate of 39.7%, _Yedioth Ahronoth_ 34.9%, _Israel Post_ 7.2%, and _Globes_ 4.6%.[29]

Haaretz - Wikipedia

Impressive, hey.  In a country with over 8 Million people.

Do you have anything about the Muslim/Arab treatment of Jews since 1920?  From any source?


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli flag have on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star of David has been a Jewish symbol for a long time before Israel was reestablished.
> THERE WAS NO ISRAELI FLAG, just a symbol of Jewish communities worldwide, even those uninvolved with Israel.
> Evoking the Protocols of Zion is not criticism of Israel either, just an age old blood libel against Jews.
> 
> *You might think You look smart, but You're not fulling anyone - no wonder Hitler Youth are among the BDS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no intention of "fulling" anyone, whatever that means. The BDS supporters are protesting the Israeli flag and the oppression of non-Jews it stands for. Hitler Youth do not exist anymore, thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So funny, where to start?
> 
> Non Jews are not being oppressed in Israel and you know that.  Many non Jews are proud of being Israelis and prefer to live in Israel rather than the failed land of Gaza, areas A and B of the P A, or any other failed Muslim/Arab state.
> 
> You may not have noticed but the nazis continued to educate their young, and those are called Neo (New) Nazis and they were in full display in Charlottesville, and in many other "rallies" such as those in London wanting to march on Jewish neighborhoods.
> 
> You know all that.
> 
> So, you are not fulling (rrrrr, meaning fooling) anyone with what you wrote.  Except those who are totally ignorant and gullible and those are the ones you are aiming for .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.  Non-Jews are not being oppressed by the Israelis.  You are a real hoot. It's unbelievable people like you exist.
> 
> 
> *Israel Is in National Denial Regarding Its Oppression of Palestinians*
> Israel has exhibited three stages of denial in its treatment of  the Palestinians since the formation of the state in 1948,  allowing it to stay blind to its status as an occupying power.
> 
> Denial is thus not only about pushing aside some traumatic memory that has been inflicted on us by a harsh world; it is a choice to actively ignore the truth in front of our eyes. Denial is the art of “fudging” reality, of turning hard facts into vague, hazy images. As in voodoo mythology, where a zombie is at once alive and dead, denial is a zombie form of knowledge, dead and alive, something we know and don’t know.
> Denial is not only the property of individuals. It can be, and in fact often is, a property of groups such as families and nations. Many families can build mutual loyalty only by denying their own emotional pathology and violence. Nations similarly and typically build for themselves glorious pasts and impeccable identities through denial of the violence they perpetrated.
> 
> The mind-boggling, jaw-dropping claim that the State of Israel can quietly annex these territories, control the lives of 2.6 million Palestinians and still remain Jewish and democratic is denial on an uncanny scale – denial turned into grand political strategy (Palestinians and Israeli Arabs together would make up 4.3 million of the total population of Israel, a fact that would compel Jewish Israel to exercise an inhumane and unsustainable control over other human beings). The originality of the politics of the messianic right, which has been in power for more than a decade, can be defined as a politics of denial, and politics as denial on a scale rarely seen in the democratic world. However, contrary to common perceptions, I suggest that the denial that characterizes the politics of the territories could become a policy because the politics and policy inside the Green Line had already long been a politics of denial, perhaps since the inception of Zionism.
> read more: Israel is in national denial regarding its oppression of Palestinians
> 
> read more: Israel is in national denial regarding its oppression of Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, let us take seriously an Israeli newspaper which prints mostly articles against the country they live in.  And which no Jews and non Jews take seriously.
> 
> *Circulation* 72,000
> (Weekends: 100,000)[2]
> 
> *Circulation*
> In 2016, the newspaper's readership fell to an all-time low of 3.9% on weekdays,[4][5] far behind other national newspapers in Israel: _Israel Hayom_had an exposure rate of 39.7%, _Yedioth Ahronoth_ 34.9%, _Israel Post_ 7.2%, and _Globes_ 4.6%.[29]
> 
> Haaretz - Wikipedia
> 
> Impressive, hey.  In a country with over 8 Million people.
> 
> Do you have anything about the Muslim/Arab treatment of Jews since 1920?  From any source?
Click to expand...


How would that be relevant in the Palestine/Israel thread?  Palestinian Christians and Muslims have only defended themselves from Jews since the Jews began their invasion.


----------



## montelatici

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli flag have on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star of David has been a Jewish symbol for a long time before Israel was reestablished.
> THERE WAS NO ISRAELI FLAG, just a symbol of Jewish communities worldwide, even those uninvolved with Israel.
> Evoking the Protocols of Zion is not criticism of Israel either, just an age old blood libel against Jews.
> 
> *You might think You look smart, but You're not fulling anyone - no wonder Hitler Youth are among the BDS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no intention of "fulling" anyone, whatever that means. The BDS supporters are protesting the Israeli flag and the oppression of non-Jews it stands for. Hitler Youth do not exist anymore, thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So funny, where to start?
> 
> Non Jews are not being oppressed in Israel and you know that.  Many non Jews are proud of being Israelis and prefer to live in Israel rather than the failed land of Gaza, areas A and B of the P A, or any other failed Muslim/Arab state.
> 
> You may not have noticed but the nazis continued to educate their young, and those are called Neo (New) Nazis and they were in full display in Charlottesville, and in many other "rallies" such as those in London wanting to march on Jewish neighborhoods.
> 
> You know all that.
> 
> So, you are not fulling (rrrrr, meaning fooling) anyone with what you wrote.  Except those who are totally ignorant and gullible and those are the ones you are aiming for .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.  Non-Jews are not being oppressed by the Israelis.  You are a real hoot. It's unbelievable people like you exist.
> 
> 
> *Israel Is in National Denial Regarding Its Oppression of Palestinians*
> Israel has exhibited three stages of denial in its treatment of  the Palestinians since the formation of the state in 1948,  allowing it to stay blind to its status as an occupying power.
> 
> Denial is thus not only about pushing aside some traumatic memory that has been inflicted on us by a harsh world; it is a choice to actively ignore the truth in front of our eyes. Denial is the art of “fudging” reality, of turning hard facts into vague, hazy images. As in voodoo mythology, where a zombie is at once alive and dead, denial is a zombie form of knowledge, dead and alive, something we know and don’t know.
> Denial is not only the property of individuals. It can be, and in fact often is, a property of groups such as families and nations. Many families can build mutual loyalty only by denying their own emotional pathology and violence. Nations similarly and typically build for themselves glorious pasts and impeccable identities through denial of the violence they perpetrated.
> 
> The mind-boggling, jaw-dropping claim that the State of Israel can quietly annex these territories, control the lives of 2.6 million Palestinians and still remain Jewish and democratic is denial on an uncanny scale – denial turned into grand political strategy (Palestinians and Israeli Arabs together would make up 4.3 million of the total population of Israel, a fact that would compel Jewish Israel to exercise an inhumane and unsustainable control over other human beings). The originality of the politics of the messianic right, which has been in power for more than a decade, can be defined as a politics of denial, and politics as denial on a scale rarely seen in the democratic world. However, contrary to common perceptions, I suggest that the denial that characterizes the politics of the territories could become a policy because the politics and policy inside the Green Line had already long been a politics of denial, perhaps since the inception of Zionism.
> read more: Israel is in national denial regarding its oppression of Palestinians
> 
> read more: Israel is in national denial regarding its oppression of Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, let us take seriously an Israeli newspaper which prints mostly articles against the country they live in.  And which no Jews and non Jews take seriously.
> 
> *Circulation* 72,000
> (Weekends: 100,000)[2]
> 
> *Circulation*
> In 2016, the newspaper's readership fell to an all-time low of 3.9% on weekdays,[4][5] far behind other national newspapers in Israel: _Israel Hayom_had an exposure rate of 39.7%, _Yedioth Ahronoth_ 34.9%, _Israel Post_ 7.2%, and _Globes_ 4.6%.[29]
> 
> Haaretz - Wikipedia
> 
> Impressive, hey.  In a country with over 8 Million people.
> 
> Do you have anything about the Muslim/Arab treatment of Jews since 1920?  From any source?
Click to expand...



*Maine Voices: Jewish Mainers oppose U.S.-funded oppression of Palestinians by Israel*
By supplying the weapons used, the U.S. is occupying Palestine just as surely as Israel is.

Maine Voices: Jewish Mainers oppose U.S.-funded oppression of Palestinians by Israel - Portland Press Herald


----------



## montelatici

Even the Quakers:

"Israel’s policy of building settlements in occupied territory is one of the core issues in the conflict.  Illegal under international law, settlements are built on confiscated or stolen Palestinian land, are one of the core justifications for the building of the wall and the restriction of Palestinian movement within the West Bank, contribute to forced displacement, severely limit Palestinian access to basic resources including land and water, and *perpetuate a system of segregation and legal and structural inequality between Palestinians and Israelis. "*
*Israel’s settlement policy in the occupied Palestinian territory
*
What you have, is a severe case of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> What you have, is a severe case of cognitive dissonance.



Actually what You have is Sabeel working extra hours to evoke the deicide libel against Israeli Jews, in the churches around the world.
Palestinian Arabs are depicted as gods (Jesus), while Israel is the representative of "Jews responsible for the death" of this god.

What's next, Abbas becomes a pope?


.


----------



## montelatici

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you have, is a severe case of cognitive dissonance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what You have is Sabeel working extra hours to evoke the deicide libel against Israeli Jews, in the churches around the world.
> Palestinian Arabs are depicted as gods (Jesus), while Israel is the representative of "Jews responsible for the death" of this god.
> 
> What's next, Abbas becomes a pope?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Palestinians are depicted as an oppressed population under Jew occupation.  No more no less, fool.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you have, is a severe case of cognitive dissonance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what You have is Sabeel working extra hours to evoke the deicide libel against Israeli Jews, in the churches around the world.
> Palestinian Arabs are depicted as gods (Jesus), while Israel is the representative of "Jews responsible for the death" of this god.
> 
> What's next, Abbas becomes a pope?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are depicted as an oppressed population under Jew occupation.  No more no less, fool.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, and Islamism is depicted as _The Religion of Peace_™. Not so much to those under the occupation of _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_™

BDS fail: Canadian university rejects Israel boycott - Maccabee Task Force


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you have, is a severe case of cognitive dissonance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what You have is Sabeel working extra hours to evoke the deicide libel against Israeli Jews, in the churches around the world.
> Palestinian Arabs are depicted as gods (Jesus), while Israel is the representative of "Jews responsible for the death" of this god.
> 
> What's next, Abbas becomes a pope?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are depicted as an oppressed population under Jew occupation.  No more no less, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and Islamism is depicted as _The Religion of Peace_[emoji769]. Not so much to those under the occupation of _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_[emoji769]
> 
> BDS fail: Canadian university rejects Israel boycott - Maccabee Task Force
Click to expand...

What does Islamism have to do with Palestinian Christians that were dispossessed along with their Muslim co-nationalists, idiot? 30% of the worldwide population of Palestinians are Christians.  Being the wealthiest and largest per capita land owners in Palestine, the Christians lost the most as a result of the Jew invasion of Palestine.

Sent from my SM-G935F using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you have, is a severe case of cognitive dissonance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what You have is Sabeel working extra hours to evoke the deicide libel against Israeli Jews, in the churches around the world.
> Palestinian Arabs are depicted as gods (Jesus), while Israel is the representative of "Jews responsible for the death" of this god.
> 
> What's next, Abbas becomes a pope?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are depicted as an oppressed population under Jew occupation.  No more no less, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and Islamism is depicted as _The Religion of Peace_[emoji769]. Not so much to those under the occupation of _Peaceful Inner Strugglers_[emoji769]
> 
> BDS fail: Canadian university rejects Israel boycott - Maccabee Task Force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Islamism have to do with Palestinian Christians that were dispossessed along with their Muslim co-nationalists, idiot? 30% of the worldwide population of Palestinians are Christians.  Being the wealthiest and largest per capita land owners in Palestine, the Christians lost the most as a result of the Jew invasion of Palestine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


What does your silly "jew invasion" slogan have to do with another BDS fail?


----------



## Hollie

The Epic Failure of the BDS Cultural Boycott

For weeks, the headlines focused on the campaign by Roger Waters to persuade Radiohead to cancel its Israel gig. Yet the self-appointed musical boycotter-in-chief was no more successful with Radiohead’s Thom Yorke than with hundreds of other performers who have ignored him. In fact, many are now more comfortable joining in the condemnation of the antisemitic boycott. Just last week, Nasreen Qadri, a Muslim Israeli Arab singer who performed with Radiohead, blasted Waters and other BDS advocates for actions detrimental to the causes of peace and tolerance.


----------



## Challenger

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli flag have on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star of David has been a Jewish symbol for a long time before Israel was reestablished.
> THERE WAS NO ISRAELI FLAG, just a symbol of Jewish communities worldwide, even those uninvolved with Israel.
> Evoking the Protocols of Zion is not criticism of Israel either, just an age old blood libel against Jews.
> 
> *You might think You look smart, but You're not fulling anyone - no wonder Hitler Youth are among the BDS.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no intention of "fulling" anyone, whatever that means. The BDS supporters are protesting the Israeli flag and the oppression of non-Jews it stands for. Hitler Youth do not exist anymore, thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So funny, where to start?
> 
> Non Jews are not being oppressed in Israel and you know that.  Many non Jews are proud of being Israelis and prefer to live in Israel rather than the failed land of Gaza, areas A and B of the P A, or any other failed Muslim/Arab state.
> 
> You may not have noticed but the nazis continued to educate their young, and those are called Neo (New) Nazis and they were in full display in Charlottesville, and in many other "rallies" such as those in London wanting to march on Jewish neighborhoods.
> 
> You know all that.
> 
> So, you are not fulling (rrrrr, meaning fooling) anyone with what you wrote.  Except those who are totally ignorant and gullible and those are the ones you are aiming for .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.  Non-Jews are not being oppressed by the Israelis.  You are a real hoot. It's unbelievable people like you exist.
> 
> 
> *Israel Is in National Denial Regarding Its Oppression of Palestinians*
> Israel has exhibited three stages of denial in its treatment of  the Palestinians since the formation of the state in 1948,  allowing it to stay blind to its status as an occupying power.
> 
> Denial is thus not only about pushing aside some traumatic memory that has been inflicted on us by a harsh world; it is a choice to actively ignore the truth in front of our eyes. Denial is the art of “fudging” reality, of turning hard facts into vague, hazy images. As in voodoo mythology, where a zombie is at once alive and dead, denial is a zombie form of knowledge, dead and alive, something we know and don’t know.
> Denial is not only the property of individuals. It can be, and in fact often is, a property of groups such as families and nations. Many families can build mutual loyalty only by denying their own emotional pathology and violence. Nations similarly and typically build for themselves glorious pasts and impeccable identities through denial of the violence they perpetrated.
> 
> The mind-boggling, jaw-dropping claim that the State of Israel can quietly annex these territories, control the lives of 2.6 million Palestinians and still remain Jewish and democratic is denial on an uncanny scale – denial turned into grand political strategy (Palestinians and Israeli Arabs together would make up 4.3 million of the total population of Israel, a fact that would compel Jewish Israel to exercise an inhumane and unsustainable control over other human beings). The originality of the politics of the messianic right, which has been in power for more than a decade, can be defined as a politics of denial, and politics as denial on a scale rarely seen in the democratic world. However, contrary to common perceptions, I suggest that the denial that characterizes the politics of the territories could become a policy because the politics and policy inside the Green Line had already long been a politics of denial, perhaps since the inception of Zionism.
> read more: Israel is in national denial regarding its oppression of Palestinians
> 
> read more: Israel is in national denial regarding its oppression of Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, let us take seriously an Israeli newspaper which prints mostly articles against the country they live in.  And which no Jews and non Jews take seriously....
> 
> Haaretz - Wikipedia
> 
> Impressive, hey.  In a country with over 8 Million people...
Click to expand...


Oh, OK. From the above source, "Despite its historically relatively low circulation in Israel, _Haaretz_ has for many years been described as Israel's most influential daily newspaper.[33] Its readership includes members of Israel's intelligentsia and members of its political and economic elites."

In the UK  The Sun newspaper has the highest circulation figures, but no-one but the most ignorant amongst us takes their stories seriously, most people buy the paper for the sports coverage and up until very recently, the semi-naked models on page 3.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> The Epic Failure of the BDS Cultural Boycott
> 
> For weeks, the headlines focused on the campaign by Roger Waters to persuade Radiohead to cancel its Israel gig. Yet the self-appointed musical boycotter-in-chief was no more successful with Radiohead’s Thom Yorke than with hundreds of other performers who have ignored him. In fact, many are now more comfortable joining in the condemnation of the antisemitic boycott. Just last week, Nasreen Qadri, a Muslim Israeli Arab singer who performed with Radiohead, blasted Waters and other BDS advocates for actions detrimental to the causes of peace and tolerance.



*sigh* Still missing the whole point of the exercise.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Epic Failure of the BDS Cultural Boycott
> 
> For weeks, the headlines focused on the campaign by Roger Waters to persuade Radiohead to cancel its Israel gig. Yet the self-appointed musical boycotter-in-chief was no more successful with Radiohead’s Thom Yorke than with hundreds of other performers who have ignored him. In fact, many are now more comfortable joining in the condemnation of the antisemitic boycott. Just last week, Nasreen Qadri, a Muslim Israeli Arab singer who performed with Radiohead, blasted Waters and other BDS advocates for actions detrimental to the causes of peace and tolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Still missing the whole point of the exercise.
Click to expand...


*chuckle* still reeling from your hurt feelings because the BDS'ers are just another failed hate group.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Lincoln Center ignored BDS calls to put on Israeli-gov’t-sponsored show, but it will surely think twice next time*

The unprecedented support by leading theater artists for a call for New York’s Lincoln Center to cancel July Israeli government-sponsored theater performances represented another breakthrough, signaling growing mainstream support for a cultural boycott of Israel. Despite the artists’ appeal, Lincoln Center held the performances, closely associating itself with the racist, anti-Palestinian leaders of Israel’s right-wing government who attended the opening performance. *Unsuccessful efforts to discredit the BDS effort at Lincoln Center through op-eds tarring it as bigoted foundered on the basic fact that it wasn’t, leading four newspaper editors to correct anti-BDS attack pieces they had published.*

*Lincoln Center ignored BDS calls and put on Israeli-gov’t-sponsored show, but it will surely think twice next time*


----------



## Hollie

BDS Isn't Toothless, But It Is Failing At a Record Rate


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Epic Failure of the BDS Cultural Boycott
> 
> For weeks, the headlines focused on the campaign by Roger Waters to persuade Radiohead to cancel its Israel gig. Yet the self-appointed musical boycotter-in-chief was no more successful with Radiohead’s Thom Yorke than with hundreds of other performers who have ignored him. In fact, many are now more comfortable joining in the condemnation of the antisemitic boycott. Just last week, Nasreen Qadri, a Muslim Israeli Arab singer who performed with Radiohead, blasted Waters and other BDS advocates for actions detrimental to the causes of peace and tolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Still missing the whole point of the exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *chuckle* still reeling from your hurt feelings because the BDS'ers are just another failed hate group.
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Epic Failure of the BDS Cultural Boycott
> 
> For weeks, the headlines focused on the campaign by Roger Waters to persuade Radiohead to cancel its Israel gig. Yet the self-appointed musical boycotter-in-chief was no more successful with Radiohead’s Thom Yorke than with hundreds of other performers who have ignored him. In fact, many are now more comfortable joining in the condemnation of the antisemitic boycott. Just last week, Nasreen Qadri, a Muslim Israeli Arab singer who performed with Radiohead, blasted Waters and other BDS advocates for actions detrimental to the causes of peace and tolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Still missing the whole point of the exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *chuckle* still reeling from your hurt feelings because the BDS'ers are just another failed hate group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving you had no point.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Epic Failure of the BDS Cultural Boycott
> 
> For weeks, the headlines focused on the campaign by Roger Waters to persuade Radiohead to cancel its Israel gig. Yet the self-appointed musical boycotter-in-chief was no more successful with Radiohead’s Thom Yorke than with hundreds of other performers who have ignored him. In fact, many are now more comfortable joining in the condemnation of the antisemitic boycott. Just last week, Nasreen Qadri, a Muslim Israeli Arab singer who performed with Radiohead, blasted Waters and other BDS advocates for actions detrimental to the causes of peace and tolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Still missing the whole point of the exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *chuckle* still reeling from your hurt feelings because the BDS'ers are just another failed hate group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you had no point.
Click to expand...

You just keep thinking that...the longer you miss the point of the exercise the more successful BDS becomes.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Epic Failure of the BDS Cultural Boycott
> 
> For weeks, the headlines focused on the campaign by Roger Waters to persuade Radiohead to cancel its Israel gig. Yet the self-appointed musical boycotter-in-chief was no more successful with Radiohead’s Thom Yorke than with hundreds of other performers who have ignored him. In fact, many are now more comfortable joining in the condemnation of the antisemitic boycott. Just last week, Nasreen Qadri, a Muslim Israeli Arab singer who performed with Radiohead, blasted Waters and other BDS advocates for actions detrimental to the causes of peace and tolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Still missing the whole point of the exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *chuckle* still reeling from your hurt feelings because the BDS'ers are just another failed hate group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you had no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep thinking that...the longer you miss the point of the exercise the more successful BDS becomes.
Click to expand...


Keep telling yourself that. As the failures of the BDS'ers continue to accumulate, they will join you as similarly pointless, ineffective and irrelevant.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Still missing the whole point of the exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckle* still reeling from your hurt feelings because the BDS'ers are just another failed hate group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you had no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep thinking that...the longer you miss the point of the exercise the more successful BDS becomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. As the failures of the BDS'ers continue to accumulate, they will join you as similarly pointless, ineffective and irrelevant.
Click to expand...


...so BDS is "pointless, ineffective and irrelevant"? Then why is the US Congress and Senate wasting so much time on trying to legislate against it? Why has Nutandyahoo called BDS an "existential threat" to Zionist Israel?


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckle* still reeling from your hurt feelings because the BDS'ers are just another failed hate group.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you had no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep thinking that...the longer you miss the point of the exercise the more successful BDS becomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. As the failures of the BDS'ers continue to accumulate, they will join you as similarly pointless, ineffective and irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...so BDS is "pointless, ineffective and irrelevant"? Then why is the US Congress and Senate wasting so much time on trying to legislate against it? Why has Nutandyahoo called BDS an "existential threat" to Zionist Israel?
Click to expand...


I can understand your tender sensibilities are offended but you will have to deal with that. Otherwise, there is every reason to address the actions of hate groups if for no other reason than to expose those groups as agenda driven.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you had no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep thinking that...the longer you miss the point of the exercise the more successful BDS becomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. As the failures of the BDS'ers continue to accumulate, they will join you as similarly pointless, ineffective and irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...so BDS is "pointless, ineffective and irrelevant"? Then why is the US Congress and Senate wasting so much time on trying to legislate against it? Why has Nutandyahoo called BDS an "existential threat" to Zionist Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can understand your tender sensibilities are offended but you will have to deal with that. Otherwise, there is every reason to address the actions of hate groups if for no other reason than to expose those groups as agenda driven.
Click to expand...

Indeed, it is agenda driven. BDS is the means of the message.

The massage is the important part.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you had no point.
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep thinking that...the longer you miss the point of the exercise the more successful BDS becomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. As the failures of the BDS'ers continue to accumulate, they will join you as similarly pointless, ineffective and irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...so BDS is "pointless, ineffective and irrelevant"? Then why is the US Congress and Senate wasting so much time on trying to legislate against it? Why has Nutandyahoo called BDS an "existential threat" to Zionist Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can understand your tender sensibilities are offended but you will have to deal with that. Otherwise, there is every reason to address the actions of hate groups if for no other reason than to expose those groups as agenda driven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it is agenda driven. BDS is the means of the message.
> 
> The massage is the important part.
Click to expand...

Indeed, it is agenda driven. Indeed, the message is the important part.

Indeed, the message is one familiar to Islamics; one of insensate Jew hatreds.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep thinking that...the longer you miss the point of the exercise the more successful BDS becomes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. As the failures of the BDS'ers continue to accumulate, they will join you as similarly pointless, ineffective and irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...so BDS is "pointless, ineffective and irrelevant"? Then why is the US Congress and Senate wasting so much time on trying to legislate against it? Why has Nutandyahoo called BDS an "existential threat" to Zionist Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can understand your tender sensibilities are offended but you will have to deal with that. Otherwise, there is every reason to address the actions of hate groups if for no other reason than to expose those groups as agenda driven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it is agenda driven. BDS is the means of the message.
> 
> The massage is the important part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it is agenda driven. Indeed, the message is the important part.
> 
> Indeed, the message is one familiar to Islamics; one of insensate Jew hatreds.
Click to expand...

Why the Jew hatred? Did y'all run out of anti Semite cards?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. As the failures of the BDS'ers continue to accumulate, they will join you as similarly pointless, ineffective and irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so BDS is "pointless, ineffective and irrelevant"? Then why is the US Congress and Senate wasting so much time on trying to legislate against it? Why has Nutandyahoo called BDS an "existential threat" to Zionist Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can understand your tender sensibilities are offended but you will have to deal with that. Otherwise, there is every reason to address the actions of hate groups if for no other reason than to expose those groups as agenda driven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it is agenda driven. BDS is the means of the message.
> 
> The massage is the important part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, it is agenda driven. Indeed, the message is the important part.
> 
> Indeed, the message is one familiar to Islamics; one of insensate Jew hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the Jew hatred? Did y'all run out of anti Semite cards?
Click to expand...


Indeed, why the denial of Jew hatred as a foundation of those who invented the BDS'ers.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> Indeed, why the denial of Jew hatred as a foundation of those who invented the BDS'ers.


Actually, at Yale University, Omar Barghouti, BDS leader earns 2017 Gandhi Peace Award


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, why the denial of Jew hatred as a foundation of those who invented the BDS'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, at Yale University, Omar Barghouti, BDS leader earns 2017 Gandhi Peace Award
Click to expand...


Actually, maybe he can receive it in prison.

BDS Movement Founder Omar Barghouti Arrested in Israel for Tax Fraud

Oh my. That's awkward.


How interesting that the Inventor if the BDS'ers had Zionist Jew citizenship and was degreed from a Zionist Jew university. 

That's awkward, no?

It seems "The Boog" exploited the benefits made possible by the Zionist Jews while simultaneously sucking up to The Islamist Entity.

That's really awkward. 


Oh, BTW, "The Boog" is Qatari, not Pal'istani.

Wow, that's awkward.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


What lies would those be? And she never mentioned Israel's many violations of international law that are the reason for BDS.

*Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: ‘International law is with the Palestinians’*

On “all the major issues, international law is strongly on the side of Palestinians,” stated former United Nations human rights investigator and emeritus professor of international law at Princeton university, Richard A. Falk.

During a conference titled “Palestine, Apartheid and Future” at Istanbul’s Sebahattin Zaim University on Wednesday 16 August, Falk clarified that “whether it is a matter of the illegal settlement, the blockade of Gaza, the annexation of Jerusalem, the diversion of water, the use of excessive force, very important issue, the right of return of refugees,” it is clear that international law is with the Palestinians.

Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: 'International law is with the Palestinians'​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies would those be? And she never mentioned Israel's many violations of international law that are the reason for BDS.
> 
> *Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: ‘International law is with the Palestinians’*
> 
> On “all the major issues, international law is strongly on the side of Palestinians,” stated former United Nations human rights investigator and emeritus professor of international law at Princeton university, Richard A. Falk.
> 
> During a conference titled “Palestine, Apartheid and Future” at Istanbul’s Sebahattin Zaim University on Wednesday 16 August, Falk clarified that “whether it is a matter of the illegal settlement, the blockade of Gaza, the annexation of Jerusalem, the diversion of water, the use of excessive force, very important issue, the right of return of refugees,” it is clear that international law is with the Palestinians.
> 
> Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: 'International law is with the Palestinians'​
Click to expand...


UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch


U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”

The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.

In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.

The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”

U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it:

The United States is outraged by the report of the UN Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA). That such anti-Israel propaganda would come from a body whose membership nearly universally does not recognize Israel is unsurprising. That it was drafted by Richard Falk, a man who has repeatedly made biased and deeply offensive comments about Israel and espoused ridiculous conspiracy theories, including about the 9/11 terrorist attacks, is equally unsurprising. The United Nations Secretariat was right to distance itself from this report, but it must go further and withdraw the report altogether. The United States stands with our ally Israel and will continue to oppose biased and anti-Israel actions across the UN system and around the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies would those be? And she never mentioned Israel's many violations of international law that are the reason for BDS.
> 
> *Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: ‘International law is with the Palestinians’*
> 
> On “all the major issues, international law is strongly on the side of Palestinians,” stated former United Nations human rights investigator and emeritus professor of international law at Princeton university, Richard A. Falk.
> 
> During a conference titled “Palestine, Apartheid and Future” at Istanbul’s Sebahattin Zaim University on Wednesday 16 August, Falk clarified that “whether it is a matter of the illegal settlement, the blockade of Gaza, the annexation of Jerusalem, the diversion of water, the use of excessive force, very important issue, the right of return of refugees,” it is clear that international law is with the Palestinians.
> 
> Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: 'International law is with the Palestinians'​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch
> 
> 
> U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”
> 
> The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.
> 
> In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.
> 
> The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”
> 
> U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it:
> 
> The United States is outraged by the report of the UN Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA). That such anti-Israel propaganda would come from a body whose membership nearly universally does not recognize Israel is unsurprising. That it was drafted by Richard Falk, a man who has repeatedly made biased and deeply offensive comments about Israel and espoused ridiculous conspiracy theories, including about the 9/11 terrorist attacks, is equally unsurprising. The United Nations Secretariat was right to distance itself from this report, but it must go further and withdraw the report altogether. The United States stands with our ally Israel and will continue to oppose biased and anti-Israel actions across the UN system and around the world.
Click to expand...

Have you read the report? Of course not.

You just post from UN Watch which is an Israeli propaganda organization.

Throughout the entire report, the authors of the study make clear that they have applied only one standard to their research: International Law, and explicitly the definitions of apartheid as used by the United Nations and the International Criminal Court. Scrutinizing both treaties, it is difficult to find even a single point which does not apply to Israel’s treatment of the Palestinians: ethnically-based torture and murder, arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment, curtailment of fundamental human rights, such as freedom of speech, assembly or religion, denial of political, cultural and economic participation, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment “committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.”

Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies would those be? And she never mentioned Israel's many violations of international law that are the reason for BDS.
> 
> *Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: ‘International law is with the Palestinians’*
> 
> On “all the major issues, international law is strongly on the side of Palestinians,” stated former United Nations human rights investigator and emeritus professor of international law at Princeton university, Richard A. Falk.
> 
> During a conference titled “Palestine, Apartheid and Future” at Istanbul’s Sebahattin Zaim University on Wednesday 16 August, Falk clarified that “whether it is a matter of the illegal settlement, the blockade of Gaza, the annexation of Jerusalem, the diversion of water, the use of excessive force, very important issue, the right of return of refugees,” it is clear that international law is with the Palestinians.
> 
> Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: 'International law is with the Palestinians'​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch
> 
> 
> U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”
> 
> The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.
> 
> In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.
> 
> The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”
> 
> U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it:
> 
> The United States is outraged by the report of the UN Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA). That such anti-Israel propaganda would come from a body whose membership nearly universally does not recognize Israel is unsurprising. That it was drafted by Richard Falk, a man who has repeatedly made biased and deeply offensive comments about Israel and espoused ridiculous conspiracy theories, including about the 9/11 terrorist attacks, is equally unsurprising. The United Nations Secretariat was right to distance itself from this report, but it must go further and withdraw the report altogether. The United States stands with our ally Israel and will continue to oppose biased and anti-Israel actions across the UN system and around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read the report? Of course not.
> 
> You just post from UN Watch which is an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> Throughout the entire report, the authors of the study make clear that they have applied only one standard to their research: International Law, and explicitly the definitions of apartheid as used by the United Nations and the International Criminal Court. Scrutinizing both treaties, it is difficult to find even a single point which does not apply to Israel’s treatment of the Palestinians: ethnically-based torture and murder, arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment, curtailment of fundamental human rights, such as freedom of speech, assembly or religion, denial of political, cultural and economic participation, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment “committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.”
> 
> Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal​
Click to expand...


I found it hilarious that when your reference to Falk was shown to be a laughable joke, you sidestep and dance, hoping to avoid another embarrassing gaffe.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies would those be? And she never mentioned Israel's many violations of international law that are the reason for BDS.
> 
> *Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: ‘International law is with the Palestinians’*
> 
> On “all the major issues, international law is strongly on the side of Palestinians,” stated former United Nations human rights investigator and emeritus professor of international law at Princeton university, Richard A. Falk.
> 
> During a conference titled “Palestine, Apartheid and Future” at Istanbul’s Sebahattin Zaim University on Wednesday 16 August, Falk clarified that “whether it is a matter of the illegal settlement, the blockade of Gaza, the annexation of Jerusalem, the diversion of water, the use of excessive force, very important issue, the right of return of refugees,” it is clear that international law is with the Palestinians.
> 
> Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: 'International law is with the Palestinians'​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch
> 
> 
> U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”
> 
> The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.
> 
> In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.
> 
> The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”
> 
> U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it:
> 
> The United States is outraged by the report of the UN Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA). That such anti-Israel propaganda would come from a body whose membership nearly universally does not recognize Israel is unsurprising. That it was drafted by Richard Falk, a man who has repeatedly made biased and deeply offensive comments about Israel and espoused ridiculous conspiracy theories, including about the 9/11 terrorist attacks, is equally unsurprising. The United Nations Secretariat was right to distance itself from this report, but it must go further and withdraw the report altogether. The United States stands with our ally Israel and will continue to oppose biased and anti-Israel actions across the UN system and around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read the report? Of course not.
> 
> You just post from UN Watch which is an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> Throughout the entire report, the authors of the study make clear that they have applied only one standard to their research: International Law, and explicitly the definitions of apartheid as used by the United Nations and the International Criminal Court. Scrutinizing both treaties, it is difficult to find even a single point which does not apply to Israel’s treatment of the Palestinians: ethnically-based torture and murder, arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment, curtailment of fundamental human rights, such as freedom of speech, assembly or religion, denial of political, cultural and economic participation, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment “committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.”
> 
> Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it hilarious that when your reference to Falk was shown to be a laughable joke, you sidestep and dance, hoping to avoid another embarrassing gaffe.
Click to expand...

Richard Falk is a highly respected legal scholar except by Israel and its toadies.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies would those be? And she never mentioned Israel's many violations of international law that are the reason for BDS.
> 
> *Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: ‘International law is with the Palestinians’*
> 
> On “all the major issues, international law is strongly on the side of Palestinians,” stated former United Nations human rights investigator and emeritus professor of international law at Princeton university, Richard A. Falk.
> 
> During a conference titled “Palestine, Apartheid and Future” at Istanbul’s Sebahattin Zaim University on Wednesday 16 August, Falk clarified that “whether it is a matter of the illegal settlement, the blockade of Gaza, the annexation of Jerusalem, the diversion of water, the use of excessive force, very important issue, the right of return of refugees,” it is clear that international law is with the Palestinians.
> 
> Former Princeton law professor and UN human rights investigator: 'International law is with the Palestinians'​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch
> 
> 
> U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”
> 
> The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.
> 
> In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.
> 
> The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”
> 
> U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it:
> 
> The United States is outraged by the report of the UN Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA). That such anti-Israel propaganda would come from a body whose membership nearly universally does not recognize Israel is unsurprising. That it was drafted by Richard Falk, a man who has repeatedly made biased and deeply offensive comments about Israel and espoused ridiculous conspiracy theories, including about the 9/11 terrorist attacks, is equally unsurprising. The United Nations Secretariat was right to distance itself from this report, but it must go further and withdraw the report altogether. The United States stands with our ally Israel and will continue to oppose biased and anti-Israel actions across the UN system and around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read the report? Of course not.
> 
> You just post from UN Watch which is an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> Throughout the entire report, the authors of the study make clear that they have applied only one standard to their research: International Law, and explicitly the definitions of apartheid as used by the United Nations and the International Criminal Court. Scrutinizing both treaties, it is difficult to find even a single point which does not apply to Israel’s treatment of the Palestinians: ethnically-based torture and murder, arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment, curtailment of fundamental human rights, such as freedom of speech, assembly or religion, denial of political, cultural and economic participation, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment “committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.”
> 
> Israel Is an Apartheid State (Even if the UN Report Has Been Withdrawn) | Foreign Policy Journal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it hilarious that when your reference to Falk was shown to be a laughable joke, you sidestep and dance, hoping to avoid another embarrassing gaffe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard Falk is a highly respected legal scholar except by Israel and its toadies.
Click to expand...



Actually, you and Falk share the same conspiracy theory looney toons.

Twoofers are like birds of a feather, no?


Meet Richard Falk, the Iran-loving, Zionist-bashing 9/11 truther who spent six years investigating Israel on behalf of the world’s most prominent intergovernmental organization.

Read more at: No One Does Anti-Israel Bias Quite Like the U.N.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Richard Falk is a highly respected legal scholar except by Israel and its toadies.



This Richard Falk is "highly respected"?!  The one who has been publicly condemned for racism and antisemitism?


----------



## louie888

Shusha said:


> This Richard Falk is "highly respected"?! The one who has been publicly condemned for racism and antisemitism?


Anyone with any visibility at all, who tells the truth about israel has been publicly condemned for racism and antisemitism (by racists and anti-Semites).

People are sick of it. It means nothing and his work is irrefutable.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk is a highly respected legal scholar except by Israel and its toadies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Richard Falk is "highly respected"?!  The one who has been publicly condemned for racism and antisemitism?
Click to expand...


He is a highly respected legal scholar who happens to be an American Jew.  Only the right-wing Israelis condemn him. He only speaks the truth, and the Zionists can't take the truth.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk is a highly respected legal scholar except by Israel and its toadies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Richard Falk is "highly respected"?!  The one who has been publicly condemned for racism and antisemitism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a highly respected legal scholar who happens to be an American Jew.  Only the right-wing Israelis condemn him. He only speaks the truth, and the Zionists can't take the truth.
Click to expand...


Why yes, "twoofers" are always highly respected "scholars".


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Only the right-wing Israelis condemn him.



He has been condemned by:

The British Prime Minister (for posting an antisemitic cartoon).
The British Foreign Office multiple times (for endorsing an antisemitic book and writing an antisemitic cover blurb).
Electronic Intifada founder Ali Abunimah
The Palestinian Authority 
Ban Ki-Moon
The Canadian government
The US Ambassador

and numerous others.


----------



## louie888

Shusha said:


> The British Prime Minister (for posting an antisemitic cartoon).
> The British Foreign Office multiple times (for endorsing an antisemitic book and writing an antisemitic cover blurb).
> Electronic Intifada founder Ali Abunimah
> The Palestinian Authority
> Ban Ki-Moon
> The Canadian government
> The US Ambassador
> 
> and numerous others.


Source, and as stated...

*Anyone with any visibility at all, who tells the truth about israel has been publicly condemned for racism and antisemitism (by racists and anti-Semites).

People are sick of it. It means nothing and his work is irrefutable.*


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British Prime Minister (for posting an antisemitic cartoon).
> The British Foreign Office multiple times (for endorsing an antisemitic book and writing an antisemitic cover blurb).
> Electronic Intifada founder Ali Abunimah
> The Palestinian Authority
> Ban Ki-Moon
> The Canadian government
> The US Ambassador
> 
> and numerous others.
> 
> 
> 
> Source, and as stated...
> 
> *Anyone with any visibility at all, who tells the truth about israel has been publicly condemned for racism and antisemitism (by racists and anti-Semites).
> 
> People are sick of it. It means nothing and his work is irrefutable.*
Click to expand...


Falk's work has made him a public spectacle of ridicule.


----------



## louie888

*By racists and anti-Semites...

Who cares? Try refuting his words.*


----------



## Hollie

In other news:

BDS Fail: UK Universities Reject Israel Boycott Motions


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> *By racists and anti-Semites...
> 
> Who cares? Try refuting his words.*



I have no interest in refuting a 9-11 twoofer.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk is a highly respected legal scholar except by Israel and its toadies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Richard Falk is "highly respected"?!  The one who has been publicly condemned for racism and antisemitism?
Click to expand...

By an Israeli propaganda organization.

Priceless.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> *By racists and anti-Semites...
> 
> Who cares? Try refuting his words.*



Once again, you make outrageous claims that leave you as an object of ridicule.


----------



## louie888

Yet another fine refutation <pointing and giggling>


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Falk is a highly respected legal scholar except by Israel and its toadies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Richard Falk is "highly respected"?!  The one who has been publicly condemned for racism and antisemitism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> Priceless.
Click to expand...


Actually, Falk has been the subject of condemnation by many and varied individuals and organizations. 

It seems your feelings are hurt because both you and him are derided as goofy 9-11,twoofers.


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Yet another fine refutation <pointing and giggling>



There is nothing you offered that has not already been refuted.


----------



## Hollie

In other news

How BDS Supporters Lost a Winnable Battle


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Portuguese photographers launch Israel boycott pledge *

On World Photography Day, over 40 Portuguese photographers, teachers of photography and photography students have launched a pledge not to accept professional invitations or financing from the State of Israel and to refuse to collaborate with Israeli cultural institutions complicit in  Israel’s regime of occupation, colonialism and apartheid.

The pledge is the first of its kind and follows similar pledges to boycott Israel culturally by hundreds of high-profile artists in the US, UK, South Africa, Canada, Switzerland and France. The photographers pledge to boycott Israel until it“complies with international law and respects the human rights of Palestinians.”

Portuguese photographers launch Israel boycott pledge


----------



## Hollie

Gee whiz. One would think that Saeb would show some mettle, refuse treatment by Jewy doctors or, just as bad, treatment in the Great Satan™ and give the BDS'ers a reason to flail their Pom Poms. 

Where's your boycott now, Saeb?


Ynetnews News - Palestinian chief negotiator waits for lung transplant in Israel

Palestinian chief negotiator waits for lung transplant in Israel
Suffering from pulmonary fibrosis, Saeb Erekat's health worsens and he is now on the waiting list for a lung transplant in either Israel or the US; PA's intelligence chief is appointed to replace him.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Shusha

Actual updated policy, revised December 2016:
_

The Green Party explicitly rejects the notion of boycotting the state of Israel. The Green Party does not endorse the formal "BDS movement" as it does not include supporting the right of the State of Israel to exist. Many well-meaning Canadians support this movement, but on examination, it is clear that as an outside movement it is incompatible with Green Party policy. _


----------



## montelatici

Actual update, not Shusa's usual selective take (lies)/  He is a great Hasbara propagandist, went to Hasbara University.  

By Dave Dormer, CBC News Posted: Dec 04, 2016 9:27 PM MT Last Updated: Dec 06, 2016 3:20 PM MT



"The Green Party voted this weekend in Calgary to continue to call for consumer boycotts, institutional divestment and other sanctions to pressure Israel over Jewish settlements in occupied territories"

Green Party votes to replace controversial Israel boycott policy


----------



## Shusha

Aren't you cute.  My quote was taken directly from the Green Party website.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> Aren't you cute.  My quote was taken directly from the Green Party website.



So was mine, and it states:

"The Green Party voted this weekend in Calgary to continue to call for consumer boycotts, institutional divestment and other sanctions to pressure Israel over Jewish settlements in occupied territories"


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you cute.  My quote was taken directly from the Green Party website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was mine, ....
Click to expand...


I don't know what link you are reading, but the link you provided was to a news article -- not to the Party website.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jordanian companies end their contracts with G4S *

7 private and public companies in Jordan have discontinued their service contracts with G4S, the security company, in response to a global boycott call against G4S’ parent company for its complicity in Israel’s regime of occupation and settler-colonialism.

*https://bdsmovement.net/news/jordan...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer*


----------



## Hollie

On the other hand....

Waiting for Cola and Pizza? Israeli Startup Flytrex Launches World's First Drone Delivery Service in Iceland

*Waiting for Your Cola and Pizza? Israeli Startup Flytrex Launches World’s First Drone Delivery Service in Iceland*

You might want to forward this to Omar


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ali Abunimah: Can Israeli Apartheid Really Be Defeated?*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

NYC's love for Roger Waters. With sold out arenas across the US, Waters shows you can fight for Palestinian freedom and the right of return for refugees and continue to thrive as an artist in the United States.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boycotting Israel is working just fine 

‘Greenhouse Academy,’ Another Adaptation of a Hit Israeli TV Show, Debuts on Netflix


BDS is failing: a continuing series documenting Israeli success. (Sept. 2017)


----------



## P F Tinmore

Conversation with Roger Waters.


----------



## K9Buck

P F Tinmore said:


> *Jordanian companies end their contracts with G4S *
> 
> 7 private and public companies in Jordan have discontinued their service contracts with G4S, the security company, in response to a global boycott call against G4S’ parent company for its complicity in Israel’s regime of occupation and settler-colonialism.
> 
> *Jordanian companies end their contracts with G4S*



The BEST thing that has EVER happened to Israeli-Arabs was the creation of Israel and being governed by Israel.  The standard of living for Israeli-Arabs is BETTER than an other Arabs anywhere in the middle-east outside of Kuwait a a couple other small, oil-rich states.  The BEST thing that could ever happen for the so-called "Palestinians" in the West Bank and Gaza would be for Israel to absorb them into greater Israel in order to bring prosperity to them too. On the other hand, if Israel ceased to exist and all of the Jews left, Tel Aviv, Jerusalem, etc. would soon become SHITHOLES.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Against Apartheid: The boycott, divestment and sanctions movement today*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

The reason to boycott.

*Justice and only Justice--Dr. Sara Roy: Dispossessing Palestine*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*UpFront - Debating the Israel boycott*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Why so much blabber about something that is not working?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so much blabber about something that is not working?
Click to expand...


Why such angst? There's every reason to counter the lies and falsehoods promoted by the Islamist entity.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Another Ziowood, sour grapes video.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Ziowood, sour grapes video.
Click to expand...

The expected response from the angry madrassah graduate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Genocide!*

The absolute necessity for BDS.

* "A Deliberate Cruelty: Rendering Gaza Unviable" with Dr. Sara Roy*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired*

Canadian elementary school teacher Nadia Shoufani has won a year-long struggle against efforts by Israel lobby groups to force her out of her job.

Shoufani, who teaches in Mississauga, west of Toronto, was the subject of complaints because of a July 2016 speech she gave at a rally in support of Palestinian rights.

“Earlier this year Ms. Shoufani’s case came before the Ontario College of Teachers and she was found not to be in breach of the professional conduct expected of a teacher,” Liz Stuart, president of the Ontario English Catholic Teachers’ Association, said in a statement to The Electronic Intifada on Monday.

“She is in her classroom and has not been disciplined.”

Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired*
> 
> Canadian elementary school teacher Nadia Shoufani has won a year-long struggle against efforts by Israel lobby groups to force her out of her job.
> 
> Shoufani, who teaches in Mississauga, west of Toronto, was the subject of complaints because of a July 2016 speech she gave at a rally in support of Palestinian rights.
> 
> “Earlier this year Ms. Shoufani’s case came before the Ontario College of Teachers and she was found not to be in breach of the professional conduct expected of a teacher,” Liz Stuart, president of the Ontario English Catholic Teachers’ Association, said in a statement to The Electronic Intifada on Monday.
> 
> “She is in her classroom and has not been disciplined.”
> 
> Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired


Why the criminal class attacked her.

*[2016 Toronto Al-Quds Rally] Sister Nadia Shoufani – Palestine Solidarity Movement*

**


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel 
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Well, this is an internal interpretation of the Canadian Education System in relationship of a teacher's political promotions outside the classroom.



P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired*
> 
> Canadian elementary school teacher Nadia Shoufani has won a year-long struggle against efforts by Israel lobby groups to force her out of her job.
> 
> Shoufani, who teaches in Mississauga, west of Toronto, was the subject of complaints because of a July 2016 speech she gave at a rally in support of Palestinian rights.
> 
> “Earlier this year Ms. Shoufani’s case came before the Ontario College of Teachers and she was found not to be in breach of the professional conduct expected of a teacher,” Liz Stuart, president of the Ontario English Catholic Teachers’ Association, said in a statement to The Electronic Intifada on Monday.
> 
> “She is in her classroom and has not been disciplined.”
> 
> Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired
> 
> 
> 
> Why the criminal class attacked her.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The pro-Palestinian assessment that a "criminal class" attacked the teacher is nonsense.  The concerned organization  (Dufferin-Peel Catholic District School Board) had a right to question the image the teacher projected as a teacher.

And, BTW:  Is it not the case that Ghassan Kanafani, the person that the teach hailed as a martyr was a prominent member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) the same organization that took responsibility Tuesday for an attack (2014) in a Jerusalem synagogue that killed four worshippers and another wounded eight.  Is it not the same group that formed a relationship with the Baader-Meinhof Gang, and Japan's Red Army Faction?  Is it not the same group that hijacked a plane and flew it to Entebbe, Uganda; and carried out five suicide bombings between 2002 and 2004.  Who are the criminals?

So, what we have here is a case that the academicians can promote the cause of terrorist organizations, and still teach in the classroom.

I think the Canadians are gradually losing their credibility.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is an internal interpretation of the Canadian Education System in relationship of a teacher's political promotions outside the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired*
> 
> Canadian elementary school teacher Nadia Shoufani has won a year-long struggle against efforts by Israel lobby groups to force her out of her job.
> 
> Shoufani, who teaches in Mississauga, west of Toronto, was the subject of complaints because of a July 2016 speech she gave at a rally in support of Palestinian rights.
> 
> “Earlier this year Ms. Shoufani’s case came before the Ontario College of Teachers and she was found not to be in breach of the professional conduct expected of a teacher,” Liz Stuart, president of the Ontario English Catholic Teachers’ Association, said in a statement to The Electronic Intifada on Monday.
> 
> “She is in her classroom and has not been disciplined.”
> 
> Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired
> 
> 
> 
> Why the criminal class attacked her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The pro-Palestinian assessment that a "criminal class" attacked the teacher is nonsense.  The concerned organization  (Dufferin-Peel Catholic District School Board) had a right to question the image the teacher projected as a teacher.
> 
> And, BTW:  Is it not the case that Ghassan Kanafani, the person that the teach hailed as a martyr was a prominent member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) the same organization that took responsibility Tuesday for an attack (2014) in a Jerusalem synagogue that killed four worshippers and another wounded eight.  Is it not the same group that formed a relationship with the Baader-Meinhof Gang, and Japan's Red Army Faction?  Is it not the same group that hijacked a plane and flew it to Entebbe, Uganda; and carried out five suicide bombings between 2002 and 2004.  Who are the criminals?
> 
> So, what we have here is a case that the academicians can promote the cause of terrorist organizations, and still teach in the classroom.
> 
> I think the Canadians are gradually losing their credibility.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Ooooo, terrorist. 

Drop in the bucket compared to Israel's crimes.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is an internal interpretation of the Canadian Education System in relationship of a teacher's political promotions outside the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired*
> 
> Canadian elementary school teacher Nadia Shoufani has won a year-long struggle against efforts by Israel lobby groups to force her out of her job.
> 
> Shoufani, who teaches in Mississauga, west of Toronto, was the subject of complaints because of a July 2016 speech she gave at a rally in support of Palestinian rights.
> 
> “Earlier this year Ms. Shoufani’s case came before the Ontario College of Teachers and she was found not to be in breach of the professional conduct expected of a teacher,” Liz Stuart, president of the Ontario English Catholic Teachers’ Association, said in a statement to The Electronic Intifada on Monday.
> 
> “She is in her classroom and has not been disciplined.”
> 
> Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired
> 
> 
> 
> Why the criminal class attacked her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The pro-Palestinian assessment that a "criminal class" attacked the teacher is nonsense.  The concerned organization  (Dufferin-Peel Catholic District School Board) had a right to question the image the teacher projected as a teacher.
> 
> And, BTW:  Is it not the case that Ghassan Kanafani, the person that the teach hailed as a martyr was a prominent member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) the same organization that took responsibility Tuesday for an attack (2014) in a Jerusalem synagogue that killed four worshippers and another wounded eight.  Is it not the same group that formed a relationship with the Baader-Meinhof Gang, and Japan's Red Army Faction?  Is it not the same group that hijacked a plane and flew it to Entebbe, Uganda; and carried out five suicide bombings between 2002 and 2004.  Who are the criminals?
> 
> So, what we have here is a case that the academicians can promote the cause of terrorist organizations, and still teach in the classroom.
> 
> I think the Canadians are gradually losing their credibility.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, terrorist.
> 
> Drop in the bucket compared to Israel's crimes.
Click to expand...


Links?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The pro-Palestinian assessment that a "criminal class" attacked the teacher is nonsense. The concerned organization (Dufferin-Peel Catholic District School Board) had a right to question the image the teacher projected as a teacher.


If you read my link you will see that complaints were filed against her by the standard list of assholes.

Israel lobby groups B’nai Brith Canada, the Center for Israel and Jewish Affairs and the Friends of Simon Wiesenthal Center Canada were actively involved in the effort to silence Shoufani.

Canadian teacher wins against Israel lobby effort to have her fired​


----------



## P F Tinmore

*BDS: US Based Organizing for Palestinian Justice*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*BDS U.S./ IS. Struggle for Pal Rights Part 1*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Cornel West, Princeton Professors Support Divestment*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

An Iraqi cleric recently praised the Jewish people for having emerged from the Holocaust following World War II and managed to win the “respect of the world through science,” while Muslims are seen as having become “the world’s headache.”

In a sermon posted to YouTube last month titled “Don’t Be Mad. Strong Words. Imitate the Jews in This,” and translated this week by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI), Shiite cleric Salam Al-Askari said that after suffering in Europe during the Holocaust, where “Nazis killed and burned them” and they were “killed in droves,” the Jews, he said, “put their greatest minds into science” and “made the entire world kneel before them, and accept and respect the Jewish nation.”

(full article and video online)

https://www.timesofisrael.com/iraqi...ail&utm_term=0_adb46cec92-421a46e095-54525297


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS fail   (good for the Gazans who dare!)

https://www.timesofisrael.com/quietly-israeli-high-tech-companies-contract-gaza-engineers/


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

More Bad News For Roger! Alan Parsons Returning To Perform in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

UKMW prompts Times of London correction to claim Arab boycott began in 1967


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*UN takes first concrete step to hold Israel accountable for violating Palestinian human rights*

_September 27, 2017 _ — Today’s media reports revealed that the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights began sending letters two weeks ago to 150 companies in Israel and around the globe, warning them that they could be added to a database of complicit companies doing business in illegal Israeli settlements based in the occupied Palestinian West Bank, including East Jerusalem.

The letters reminded these companies that their operations in and with illegal Israeli settlements are in violation of “international law and in opposition of UN resolutions.” They also requested that these companies respond with clarifications about such operations.

According to senior Israeli officials, some of the companies have already responded to the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights by saying they won't renew their contracts or sign new ones in Israel. “This could turn into a snowball,” worried an Israeli official.

UN Takes First Concrete Step To Hold Israel Accountable For Violating Palestinian Human Rights


----------



## Eloy

P F Tinmore said:


> *UN takes first concrete step to hold Israel accountable for violating Palestinian human rights*
> 
> _September 27, 2017 _ — Today’s media reports revealed that the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights began sending letters two weeks ago to 150 companies in Israel and around the globe, warning them that they could be added to a database of complicit companies doing business in illegal Israeli settlements based in the occupied Palestinian West Bank, including East Jerusalem.
> 
> The letters reminded these companies that their operations in and with illegal Israeli settlements are in violation of “international law and in opposition of UN resolutions.” They also requested that these companies respond with clarifications about such operations.
> 
> According to senior Israeli officials, some of the companies have already responded to the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights by saying they won't renew their contracts or sign new ones in Israel. “This could turn into a snowball,” worried an Israeli official.
> 
> UN Takes First Concrete Step To Hold Israel Accountable For Violating Palestinian Human Rights


It is about time this was done.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *UN takes first concrete step to hold Israel accountable for violating Palestinian human rights*
> 
> _September 27, 2017 _ — Today’s media reports revealed that the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights began sending letters two weeks ago to 150 companies in Israel and around the globe, warning them that they could be added to a database of complicit companies doing business in illegal Israeli settlements based in the occupied Palestinian West Bank, including East Jerusalem.
> 
> The letters reminded these companies that their operations in and with illegal Israeli settlements are in violation of “international law and in opposition of UN resolutions.” They also requested that these companies respond with clarifications about such operations.
> 
> According to senior Israeli officials, some of the companies have already responded to the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights by saying they won't renew their contracts or sign new ones in Israel. “This could turn into a snowball,” worried an Israeli official.
> 
> UN Takes First Concrete Step To Hold Israel Accountable For Violating Palestinian Human Rights



Nothing like Muslims and Christian countries ganging up to attempt to destroy Israel.

How DARE Israel continue to be Jewish.

Enough already.

Flip a coin and become either Christian or Muslim.

What for?  To be accepted as a country of people with full human rights, and not just the rights some Christians or Muslims continue to decide they should have, on a daily basis.

Let there be peace already !!


----------



## Sixties Fan

And let me remind the smug Jew Haters of one more thing.

The Jews in Area C  of their own ancient homeland of Judea and Samaria, employ hundreds of Arab Palestinians who depend on those jobs for a living as their Arab leaders are incapable of creating jobs, or do not want to create jobs for them as they keep most of the money which is given to the PA for exactly that purpose, create infrastructure and jobs.

One can see that you never felt sorry for the nearly 100 Arab Palestinians who lost their jobs once Soda Stream had to move their factory into Israel.

That is how the hearts of Jew Haters work.

They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.

Oh, yes, one should never forget that those Arabs who so wish have the amazing insurance called "Become a Martyr and your family will receive a monthly salary for life"

The one and only culture where death is good, because it "pays to be dead", especially after attempting or actually killing Jews and other Israelis, like the Israeli Arab who was killed just two days ago with the other two Israelis.

Boycott away, because not caring for humans and their lives is what the Arab culture has always been about.  

Boycott away because Israel is here to stay 

Oh, give me land, lots of land....
(Muslim/ Arab moto)


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> And let me remind the smug Jew Haters of one more thing.
> 
> The Jews in Area C  of their own ancient homeland of Judea and Samaria, employ hundreds of Arab Palestinians who depend on those jobs for a living as their Arab leaders are incapable of creating jobs, or do not want to create jobs for them as they keep most of the money which is given to the PA for exactly that purpose, create infrastructure and jobs.
> 
> One can see that you never felt sorry for the nearly 100 Arab Palestinians who lost their jobs once Soda Stream had to move their factory into Israel.
> 
> That is how the hearts of Jew Haters work.
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Oh, yes, one should never forget that those Arabs who so wish have the amazing insurance called "Become a Martyr and your family will receive a monthly salary for life"
> 
> The one and only culture where death is good, because it "pays to be dead", especially after attempting or actually killing Jews and other Israelis, like the Israeli Arab who was killed just two days ago with the other two Israelis.
> 
> Boycott away, because not caring for humans and their lives is what the Arab culture has always been about.
> 
> Boycott away because Israel is here to stay
> 
> Oh, give me land, lots of land....
> (Muslim/ Arab moto)





Sixties Fan said:


> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.


The Palestinians had their own jobs before Israel stole their stuff.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And let me remind the smug Jew Haters of one more thing.
> 
> The Jews in Area C  of their own ancient homeland of Judea and Samaria, employ hundreds of Arab Palestinians who depend on those jobs for a living as their Arab leaders are incapable of creating jobs, or do not want to create jobs for them as they keep most of the money which is given to the PA for exactly that purpose, create infrastructure and jobs.
> 
> One can see that you never felt sorry for the nearly 100 Arab Palestinians who lost their jobs once Soda Stream had to move their factory into Israel.
> 
> That is how the hearts of Jew Haters work.
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Oh, yes, one should never forget that those Arabs who so wish have the amazing insurance called "Become a Martyr and your family will receive a monthly salary for life"
> 
> The one and only culture where death is good, because it "pays to be dead", especially after attempting or actually killing Jews and other Israelis, like the Israeli Arab who was killed just two days ago with the other two Israelis.
> 
> Boycott away, because not caring for humans and their lives is what the Arab culture has always been about.
> 
> Boycott away because Israel is here to stay
> 
> Oh, give me land, lots of land....
> (Muslim/ Arab moto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians had their own jobs before Israel stole their stuff.
Click to expand...


You mean before the Ottoman Empire joined Germany in WWI and lost, big time?

You mean all the jobs the Jews gave the Arabs between 1890s and 1948?

You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?

You mean all the homes, businesses and jobs Jews lost every time they were expelled from Gaza, TransJordan, Sfad, Hevron and ALL of Judea and Samaria?


"The Jews Stole their 'stuff'  "   says the Jew Hater.

Stealing from Jews is ok in your book.
After all, they are just Jews.
And Jews, in your book, are nothing, so how can one steal from nothing?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And let me remind the smug Jew Haters of one more thing.
> 
> The Jews in Area C  of their own ancient homeland of Judea and Samaria, employ hundreds of Arab Palestinians who depend on those jobs for a living as their Arab leaders are incapable of creating jobs, or do not want to create jobs for them as they keep most of the money which is given to the PA for exactly that purpose, create infrastructure and jobs.
> 
> One can see that you never felt sorry for the nearly 100 Arab Palestinians who lost their jobs once Soda Stream had to move their factory into Israel.
> 
> That is how the hearts of Jew Haters work.
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Oh, yes, one should never forget that those Arabs who so wish have the amazing insurance called "Become a Martyr and your family will receive a monthly salary for life"
> 
> The one and only culture where death is good, because it "pays to be dead", especially after attempting or actually killing Jews and other Israelis, like the Israeli Arab who was killed just two days ago with the other two Israelis.
> 
> Boycott away, because not caring for humans and their lives is what the Arab culture has always been about.
> 
> Boycott away because Israel is here to stay
> 
> Oh, give me land, lots of land....
> (Muslim/ Arab moto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians had their own jobs before Israel stole their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean before the Ottoman Empire joined Germany in WWI and lost, big time?
> 
> You mean all the jobs the Jews gave the Arabs between 1890s and 1948?
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> You mean all the homes, businesses and jobs Jews lost every time they were expelled from Gaza, TransJordan, Sfad, Hevron and ALL of Judea and Samaria?
> 
> 
> "The Jews Stole their 'stuff'  "   says the Jew Hater.
> 
> Stealing from Jews is ok in your book.
> After all, they are just Jews.
> And Jews, in your book, are nothing, so how can one steal from nothing?
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?


Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And let me remind the smug Jew Haters of one more thing.
> 
> The Jews in Area C  of their own ancient homeland of Judea and Samaria, employ hundreds of Arab Palestinians who depend on those jobs for a living as their Arab leaders are incapable of creating jobs, or do not want to create jobs for them as they keep most of the money which is given to the PA for exactly that purpose, create infrastructure and jobs.
> 
> One can see that you never felt sorry for the nearly 100 Arab Palestinians who lost their jobs once Soda Stream had to move their factory into Israel.
> 
> That is how the hearts of Jew Haters work.
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Oh, yes, one should never forget that those Arabs who so wish have the amazing insurance called "Become a Martyr and your family will receive a monthly salary for life"
> 
> The one and only culture where death is good, because it "pays to be dead", especially after attempting or actually killing Jews and other Israelis, like the Israeli Arab who was killed just two days ago with the other two Israelis.
> 
> Boycott away, because not caring for humans and their lives is what the Arab culture has always been about.
> 
> Boycott away because Israel is here to stay
> 
> Oh, give me land, lots of land....
> (Muslim/ Arab moto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians had their own jobs before Israel stole their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean before the Ottoman Empire joined Germany in WWI and lost, big time?
> 
> You mean all the jobs the Jews gave the Arabs between 1890s and 1948?
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> You mean all the homes, businesses and jobs Jews lost every time they were expelled from Gaza, TransJordan, Sfad, Hevron and ALL of Judea and Samaria?
> 
> 
> "The Jews Stole their 'stuff'  "   says the Jew Hater.
> 
> Stealing from Jews is ok in your book.
> After all, they are just Jews.
> And Jews, in your book, are nothing, so how can one steal from nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
Click to expand...


The Arabs who worked the farms were not the owners of those farms, they worked for absentee Muslim owners.  Some of those Muslim owners sold those lands to Jews and others, because they wanted to.

You want land that the Jews bought, fair and square and legally, to go to Arab Muslims who did not own those lands.

You are beyond dishonest !!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And let me remind the smug Jew Haters of one more thing.
> 
> The Jews in Area C  of their own ancient homeland of Judea and Samaria, employ hundreds of Arab Palestinians who depend on those jobs for a living as their Arab leaders are incapable of creating jobs, or do not want to create jobs for them as they keep most of the money which is given to the PA for exactly that purpose, create infrastructure and jobs.
> 
> One can see that you never felt sorry for the nearly 100 Arab Palestinians who lost their jobs once Soda Stream had to move their factory into Israel.
> 
> That is how the hearts of Jew Haters work.
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Oh, yes, one should never forget that those Arabs who so wish have the amazing insurance called "Become a Martyr and your family will receive a monthly salary for life"
> 
> The one and only culture where death is good, because it "pays to be dead", especially after attempting or actually killing Jews and other Israelis, like the Israeli Arab who was killed just two days ago with the other two Israelis.
> 
> Boycott away, because not caring for humans and their lives is what the Arab culture has always been about.
> 
> Boycott away because Israel is here to stay
> 
> Oh, give me land, lots of land....
> (Muslim/ Arab moto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians had their own jobs before Israel stole their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean before the Ottoman Empire joined Germany in WWI and lost, big time?
> 
> You mean all the jobs the Jews gave the Arabs between 1890s and 1948?
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> You mean all the homes, businesses and jobs Jews lost every time they were expelled from Gaza, TransJordan, Sfad, Hevron and ALL of Judea and Samaria?
> 
> 
> "The Jews Stole their 'stuff'  "   says the Jew Hater.
> 
> Stealing from Jews is ok in your book.
> After all, they are just Jews.
> And Jews, in your book, are nothing, so how can one steal from nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs who worked the farms were not the owners of those farms, they worked for absentee Muslim owners.  Some of those Muslim owners sold those lands to Jews and others, because they wanted to.
> 
> You want land that the Jews bought, fair and square and legally, to go to Arab Muslims who did not own those lands.
> 
> You are beyond dishonest !!!
Click to expand...

What about the 93% that Israel just stole?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And let me remind the smug Jew Haters of one more thing.
> 
> The Jews in Area C  of their own ancient homeland of Judea and Samaria, employ hundreds of Arab Palestinians who depend on those jobs for a living as their Arab leaders are incapable of creating jobs, or do not want to create jobs for them as they keep most of the money which is given to the PA for exactly that purpose, create infrastructure and jobs.
> 
> One can see that you never felt sorry for the nearly 100 Arab Palestinians who lost their jobs once Soda Stream had to move their factory into Israel.
> 
> That is how the hearts of Jew Haters work.
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Oh, yes, one should never forget that those Arabs who so wish have the amazing insurance called "Become a Martyr and your family will receive a monthly salary for life"
> 
> The one and only culture where death is good, because it "pays to be dead", especially after attempting or actually killing Jews and other Israelis, like the Israeli Arab who was killed just two days ago with the other two Israelis.
> 
> Boycott away, because not caring for humans and their lives is what the Arab culture has always been about.
> 
> Boycott away because Israel is here to stay
> 
> Oh, give me land, lots of land....
> (Muslim/ Arab moto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They count scores when Jews must close or move jobs out of the Jewish territories costing Arabs their livelihoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians had their own jobs before Israel stole their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean before the Ottoman Empire joined Germany in WWI and lost, big time?
> 
> You mean all the jobs the Jews gave the Arabs between 1890s and 1948?
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> You mean all the homes, businesses and jobs Jews lost every time they were expelled from Gaza, TransJordan, Sfad, Hevron and ALL of Judea and Samaria?
> 
> 
> "The Jews Stole their 'stuff'  "   says the Jew Hater.
> 
> Stealing from Jews is ok in your book.
> After all, they are just Jews.
> And Jews, in your book, are nothing, so how can one steal from nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs who worked the farms were not the owners of those farms, they worked for absentee Muslim owners.  Some of those Muslim owners sold those lands to Jews and others, because they wanted to.
> 
> You want land that the Jews bought, fair and square and legally, to go to Arab Muslims who did not own those lands.
> 
> You are beyond dishonest !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 93% that Israel just stole?
Click to expand...


Stop with the shorthand.
93% ??? of what?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had their own jobs before Israel stole their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean before the Ottoman Empire joined Germany in WWI and lost, big time?
> 
> You mean all the jobs the Jews gave the Arabs between 1890s and 1948?
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> You mean all the homes, businesses and jobs Jews lost every time they were expelled from Gaza, TransJordan, Sfad, Hevron and ALL of Judea and Samaria?
> 
> 
> "The Jews Stole their 'stuff'  "   says the Jew Hater.
> 
> Stealing from Jews is ok in your book.
> After all, they are just Jews.
> And Jews, in your book, are nothing, so how can one steal from nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs who worked the farms were not the owners of those farms, they worked for absentee Muslim owners.  Some of those Muslim owners sold those lands to Jews and others, because they wanted to.
> 
> You want land that the Jews bought, fair and square and legally, to go to Arab Muslims who did not own those lands.
> 
> You are beyond dishonest !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 93% that Israel just stole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop with the shorthand.
> 93% ??? of what?
Click to expand...

The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine by 1947.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean before the Ottoman Empire joined Germany in WWI and lost, big time?
> 
> You mean all the jobs the Jews gave the Arabs between 1890s and 1948?
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> You mean all the homes, businesses and jobs Jews lost every time they were expelled from Gaza, TransJordan, Sfad, Hevron and ALL of Judea and Samaria?
> 
> 
> "The Jews Stole their 'stuff'  "   says the Jew Hater.
> 
> Stealing from Jews is ok in your book.
> After all, they are just Jews.
> And Jews, in your book, are nothing, so how can one steal from nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the jobs the Arab farmers continued to have in Israel after Israel declared Independence in 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs who worked the farms were not the owners of those farms, they worked for absentee Muslim owners.  Some of those Muslim owners sold those lands to Jews and others, because they wanted to.
> 
> You want land that the Jews bought, fair and square and legally, to go to Arab Muslims who did not own those lands.
> 
> You are beyond dishonest !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 93% that Israel just stole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop with the shorthand.
> 93% ??? of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine by 1947.
Click to expand...


Fool.  The 7 % was before the Mandate.
The Mandate for Palestine was to return the ancient Jewish homeland to the Jews for them to be sovereign over.

The Arabs stole a lot of that land from Gaza to Judea and Samaria through riots and endless attacks all the way to 5 Arab countries invading the land given to the Jews for their State after a forced partition the Arabs refused to accept.

What a crocodile you are.  How you endlessly cry over the Jews refusing to be murdered and their ancient homeland given to thieving Muslims.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?



You mean like the Ottoman land system?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine by 1947.



Private ownership is NOT sovereignty.  Private Arab ownership was NOT the other 93%.  And you know it.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *UN takes first concrete step to hold Israel accountable for violating Palestinian human rights*
> 
> _September 27, 2017 _ — Today’s media reports revealed that the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights began sending letters two weeks ago to 150 companies in Israel and around the globe, warning them that they could be added to a database of complicit companies doing business in illegal Israeli settlements based in the occupied Palestinian West Bank, including East Jerusalem.
> 
> The letters reminded these companies that their operations in and with illegal Israeli settlements are in violation of “international law and in opposition of UN resolutions.” They also requested that these companies respond with clarifications about such operations.
> 
> According to senior Israeli officials, some of the companies have already responded to the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights by saying they won't renew their contracts or sign new ones in Israel. “This could turn into a snowball,” worried an Israeli official.
> 
> UN Takes First Concrete Step To Hold Israel Accountable For Violating Palestinian Human Rights




From the article:

_But if implemented properly, this UN database of companies that are complicit in some of Israel's human rights violations may augur the beginning of the end of Israel's criminal impunity._

So the mere presence of Jewish people in certain places is a human rights violation?  

Selling water to communities is a human rights violation?


What is the goal here?  To make Area C so inhospitable that no one wants to live there?  Do you really think that is going to work?  All those businesses will suddenly stop supplying, well, _anything _to the people in Area C and they will all pack up and move back behind the Green Line?  You're nuts if you think that is what is going to happen.  You'll just force Israel to annex it.  

Hmmmm.  Not a bad idea.  Then extradite all non-Israeli citizens.  And make a real solid border.  Oh looky!  Instant Palestinian State.  Israel should even recognize it at that point.  Then they will have the choice to go the way of Gaza -- a violent takeover of the extremists and all the funding going to support terror instead of people's needs OR they could, you know, actually build a viable State.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Media overlooks Sunni Arabs' Israel overtures, Norman Bailey, Views


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the Ottoman land system?
Click to expand...

Indeed, the Ottomans had a land rights system. The "West" has a land ownership system. You are always talking apples and oranges trying to conform one system to the other.

Interesting question, though. Virtually all of Palestinian cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman Empire. Who were the owners then? How did the Ottomans and its rich friends get to "own" that land?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the Ottoman land system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Ottomans had a land rights system. The "West" has a land ownership system. You are always talking apples and oranges trying to conform one system to the other.
> 
> Interesting question, though. Virtually all of Palestinian cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman Empire. Who were the owners then? How did the Ottomans and its rich friends get to "own" that land?
Click to expand...


Have you ever heard of the word EMPIRE?
Do you know what the word Empire means?
Are you sure that ALL the Arab villages predate the take over by the Ottoman Empire?

I would love to see the documentation on it.
As we know, the Ottomans, and then the British, kept records of a lot of things.



By the way, Hevron and Sfad were not Arab villages.  But became such after the Hashemites kicked all the Jews from them.

Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem was not an Arab Quarter.  It is now, after the Hashemites kicked all the Jews in 1948.

You pick and choose.

It is ARABS, and not Palestinians, who lived amongst the indigenous Jews during the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine by 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private ownership is NOT sovereignty.  Private Arab ownership was NOT the other 93%.  And you know it.
Click to expand...

Private property ownership does not remove that lands from the country's sovereignty. Jews own land in the the US but it is still US land.

Any land privately owned in Palestine does not remove that land from Palestinian sovereignty which is collectively owned by its citizens.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the Ottoman land system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Ottomans had a land rights system. The "West" has a land ownership system. You are always talking apples and oranges trying to conform one system to the other.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Says the guy who conflates private ownership with sovereignty and claims that all land not owned by Jews was privately owned by Arabs.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine by 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private ownership is NOT sovereignty.  Private Arab ownership was NOT the other 93%.  And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private property ownership does not remove that lands from the country's sovereignty. Jews own land in the the US but it is still US land.
> 
> Any land privately owned in Palestine does not remove that land from Palestinian sovereignty which is collectively owned by its citizens.
Click to expand...


Few Arabs and Turks owned lands in the Ottoman Empire.  They did not have sovereignty over the whole land.  It "belonged" to the Ottomans.
Because they said so. 
And the Ottomans started selling some of that land from 1850 on.
Poor Arabs remained poor and simply worked for the owners of the lands which were bought.
If those owners chose to sell the land to Jews, it was their right to do so.
The Arabs farming for their previous owners, continued to farm for the new Jewish owners.

BUT, mostly, the Jews bought Arab owned lands where no one lived, like swamps (pre Tel-Aviv) or deserts.  Or went to live in Hebron or Jerusalem, etc.

There was NO SUCH THING as Palestinian Sovereignty, as there was no such people know as Palestinians BEFORE the Mandate for Palestine, where ALL of those now living on the land became known as Palestinians, until Israel was created.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Private property ownership does not remove that lands from the country's sovereignty. Jews own land in the the US but it is still US land.



THANK YOU!  So how's about you not bringing up private ownership as an argument for or against sovereignty any more, huh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the Ottoman land system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Ottomans had a land rights system. The "West" has a land ownership system. You are always talking apples and oranges trying to conform one system to the other.
> 
> Interesting question, though. Virtually all of Palestinian cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman Empire. Who were the owners then? How did the Ottomans and its rich friends get to "own" that land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of the word EMPIRE?
> Do you know what the word Empire means?
> Are you sure that ALL the Arab villages predate the take over by the Ottoman Empire?
> 
> I would love to see the documentation on it.
> As we know, the Ottomans, and then the British, kept records of a lot of things.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Hevron and Sfad were not Arab villages.  But became such after the Hashemites kicked all the Jews from them.
> 
> Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem was not an Arab Quarter.  It is now, after the Hashemites kicked all the Jews in 1948.
> 
> You pick and choose.
> 
> It is ARABS, and not Palestinians, who lived amongst the indigenous Jews during the Ottoman Empire.
Click to expand...

I did not say all villages. And I did not mentioned Arabs. That is not relevant.

Surely there were newer villages but that dos not change the status of older villages.

What are you trying to imply here?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine by 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private ownership is NOT sovereignty.  Private Arab ownership was NOT the other 93%.  And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private property ownership does not remove that lands from the country's sovereignty. Jews own land in the the US but it is still US land.
> 
> Any land privately owned in Palestine does not remove that land from Palestinian sovereignty which is collectively owned by its citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Few Arabs and Turks owned lands in the Ottoman Empire.  They did not have sovereignty over the whole land.  It "belonged" to the Ottomans.
> Because they said so.
> And the Ottomans started selling some of that land from 1850 on.
> Poor Arabs remained poor and simply worked for the owners of the lands which were bought.
> If those owners chose to sell the land to Jews, it was their right to do so.
> The Arabs farming for their previous owners, continued to farm for the new Jewish owners.
> 
> BUT, mostly, the Jews bought Arab owned lands where no one lived, like swamps (pre Tel-Aviv) or deserts.  Or went to live in Hebron or Jerusalem, etc.
> 
> There was NO SUCH THING as Palestinian Sovereignty, as there was no such people know as Palestinians BEFORE the Mandate for Palestine, where ALL of those now living on the land became known as Palestinians, until Israel was created.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Few Arabs and Turks owned lands in the Ottoman Empire. They did not have sovereignty over the whole land. It "belonged" to the Ottomans.


The land was ceded to Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The land was ceded to Palestine.



The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UN takes first concrete step to hold Israel accountable for violating Palestinian human rights*
> 
> _September 27, 2017 _ — Today’s media reports revealed that the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights began sending letters two weeks ago to 150 companies in Israel and around the globe, warning them that they could be added to a database of complicit companies doing business in illegal Israeli settlements based in the occupied Palestinian West Bank, including East Jerusalem.
> 
> The letters reminded these companies that their operations in and with illegal Israeli settlements are in violation of “international law and in opposition of UN resolutions.” They also requested that these companies respond with clarifications about such operations.
> 
> According to senior Israeli officials, some of the companies have already responded to the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights by saying they won't renew their contracts or sign new ones in Israel. “This could turn into a snowball,” worried an Israeli official.
> 
> UN Takes First Concrete Step To Hold Israel Accountable For Violating Palestinian Human Rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the article:
> 
> _But if implemented properly, this UN database of companies that are complicit in some of Israel's human rights violations may augur the beginning of the end of Israel's criminal impunity._
> 
> So the mere presence of Jewish people in certain places is a human rights violation?
> 
> Selling water to communities is a human rights violation?
> 
> 
> What is the goal here?  To make Area C so inhospitable that no one wants to live there?  Do you really think that is going to work?  All those businesses will suddenly stop supplying, well, _anything _to the people in Area C and they will all pack up and move back behind the Green Line?  You're nuts if you think that is what is going to happen.  You'll just force Israel to annex it.
> 
> Hmmmm.  Not a bad idea.  Then extradite all non-Israeli citizens.  And make a real solid border.  Oh looky!  Instant Palestinian State.  Israel should even recognize it at that point.  Then they will have the choice to go the way of Gaza -- a violent takeover of the extremists and all the funding going to support terror instead of people's needs OR they could, you know, actually build a viable State.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> So the mere presence of Jewish people in certain places is a human rights violation?


I never said that.

You are sooooo confused.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the Ottoman land system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Ottomans had a land rights system. The "West" has a land ownership system. You are always talking apples and oranges trying to conform one system to the other.
> 
> Interesting question, though. Virtually all of Palestinian cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman Empire. Who were the owners then? How did the Ottomans and its rich friends get to "own" that land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of the word EMPIRE?
> Do you know what the word Empire means?
> Are you sure that ALL the Arab villages predate the take over by the Ottoman Empire?
> 
> I would love to see the documentation on it.
> As we know, the Ottomans, and then the British, kept records of a lot of things.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Hevron and Sfad were not Arab villages.  But became such after the Hashemites kicked all the Jews from them.
> 
> Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem was not an Arab Quarter.  It is now, after the Hashemites kicked all the Jews in 1948.
> 
> You pick and choose.
> 
> It is ARABS, and not Palestinians, who lived amongst the indigenous Jews during the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say all villages. And I did not mentioned Arabs. That is not relevant.
> 
> Surely there were newer villages but that dos not change the status of older villages.
> 
> What are you trying to imply here?
Click to expand...


You are not mentioning Arabs?
All the non Jews, they are all Arabs, you like it or not, understand it or not.

I am implying, no, actually I have said it many times but you do not like the facts........

The Palestinians you are defending as native, indigenous people of the land always have been ARABS, like their ancestors or from other Arab clans who invaded the Jewish Homeland in the 7th Century.

That is all


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Read, once and for all, THE MANDATE FOR PALESTINE


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like working for someone else on your own farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the Ottoman land system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Ottomans had a land rights system. The "West" has a land ownership system. You are always talking apples and oranges trying to conform one system to the other.
> 
> Interesting question, though. Virtually all of Palestinian cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman Empire. Who were the owners then? How did the Ottomans and its rich friends get to "own" that land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of the word EMPIRE?
> Do you know what the word Empire means?
> Are you sure that ALL the Arab villages predate the take over by the Ottoman Empire?
> 
> I would love to see the documentation on it.
> As we know, the Ottomans, and then the British, kept records of a lot of things.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Hevron and Sfad were not Arab villages.  But became such after the Hashemites kicked all the Jews from them.
> 
> Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem was not an Arab Quarter.  It is now, after the Hashemites kicked all the Jews in 1948.
> 
> You pick and choose.
> 
> It is ARABS, and not Palestinians, who lived amongst the indigenous Jews during the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say all villages. And I did not mentioned Arabs. That is not relevant.
> 
> Surely there were newer villages but that dos not change the status of older villages.
> 
> What are you trying to imply here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not mentioning Arabs?
> All the non Jews, they are all Arabs, you like it or not, understand it or not.
> 
> I am implying, no, actually I have said it many times but you do not like the facts........
> 
> The Palestinians you are defending as native, indigenous people of the land always have been ARABS, like their ancestors or from other Arab clans who invaded the Jewish Homeland in the 7th Century.
> 
> That is all
Click to expand...

Whatever they were they became Palestinian citizens by international law, the Treaty of Lausanne, and domestic law.

Why are you trying to confuse the issue?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read, once and for all, THE MANDATE FOR PALESTINE
Click to expand...

I have.

*ART. 7.*
The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the Ottoman land system?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Ottomans had a land rights system. The "West" has a land ownership system. You are always talking apples and oranges trying to conform one system to the other.
> 
> Interesting question, though. Virtually all of Palestinian cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman Empire. Who were the owners then? How did the Ottomans and its rich friends get to "own" that land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of the word EMPIRE?
> Do you know what the word Empire means?
> Are you sure that ALL the Arab villages predate the take over by the Ottoman Empire?
> 
> I would love to see the documentation on it.
> As we know, the Ottomans, and then the British, kept records of a lot of things.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Hevron and Sfad were not Arab villages.  But became such after the Hashemites kicked all the Jews from them.
> 
> Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem was not an Arab Quarter.  It is now, after the Hashemites kicked all the Jews in 1948.
> 
> You pick and choose.
> 
> It is ARABS, and not Palestinians, who lived amongst the indigenous Jews during the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say all villages. And I did not mentioned Arabs. That is not relevant.
> 
> Surely there were newer villages but that dos not change the status of older villages.
> 
> What are you trying to imply here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not mentioning Arabs?
> All the non Jews, they are all Arabs, you like it or not, understand it or not.
> 
> I am implying, no, actually I have said it many times but you do not like the facts........
> 
> The Palestinians you are defending as native, indigenous people of the land always have been ARABS, like their ancestors or from other Arab clans who invaded the Jewish Homeland in the 7th Century.
> 
> That is all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever they were they became Palestinian citizens by international law, the Treaty of Lausanne, and domestic law.
> 
> Why are you trying to confuse the issue?
Click to expand...


Except that until 1964 the Arabs did not want to become "Palestinians".
They considered themselves Syrians, and wanted to be a part of Greater Syria.
And during the Mandate for Palestine, the Arabs did not call themselves Palestinians at all.

The "Nationality" of being Palestinians, only became used after 1964 when Arafat and the KGB came up with that plan to help destroy Israel.
-------

“Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?”
“We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian until the Jews returned to Jerusalem. Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag”.
“When I finally realized the lies and myths I was taught, it is my duty as a righteous person to speak out”.

Palestinian Myths

---------
Believe what you wish.  The Mandate being called Palestine, did not create a Nationality called Palestinian, for Jews or for Arabs.

And the Arabs never wanted to be "Palestinians".

Arabs belong to one Nation, and one Nation only.

The Arab Nation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Except that until 1964 the Arabs did not want to become "Palestinians".


So fucking what?

You did not read the 1948 Palestinian Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read, once and for all, THE MANDATE FOR PALESTINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.
> 
> *ART. 7.*
> The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​
Click to expand...


You do not find it odd that article7  mentions Jews, but not Arabs?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that until 1964 the Arabs did not want to become "Palestinians".
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking what.
> 
> You did not read the 1948 Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
Click to expand...

Getting testy, are you?

What part of the 1948 "Palestinian" Declaration of Independence, known as Israel, would you like me to read?

Or is there any other 1948 Declaration of Independence the UN is not aware of?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read, once and for all, THE MANDATE FOR PALESTINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.
> 
> *ART. 7.*
> The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not find it odd that article7  mentions Jews, but not Arabs?
Click to expand...

It did not mentioned Arabs because it was irrelevant. All other Palestinians already had citizenship.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read, once and for all, THE MANDATE FOR PALESTINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.
> 
> *ART. 7.*
> The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not find it odd that article7  mentions Jews, but not Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did not mentioned Arabs because it was irrelevant. All other Palestinians already had citizenship.
Click to expand...


What other Palestinians ?

You attempt to separate the Arabs from the Palestinians.  You cannot.

You fail to read all of the Mandate of Palestine, which was primarily for the recreation of the sovereign Jewish Nation on the Historical Jewish Homeland.

There are no Jews, Arabs and "Other" Palestinians.

Once the Mandate took effect, ALL living or migrating into that Mandate became known as Palestinians.

The sad part of all of this, as usual, is that you rewrite all which is written according to how you wish others to understand it, and not what it actually says.

The Mandate for Palestine was exclusively, at first, until 1937, for the recreation of the Jewish Nation ON the Jewish homeland, with all other inhabitants continuing to live on the land, but UNDER Jewish sovereignty.


Change it all you like, that is how it was until the British gave in, again and again to Arab violence.  ARABS.

Arabs have not changed ethnicity, then or now.

They were and always will be Arabs, who primarily belong to a Nation called ARAB, which exists in Arabia.

Arab Christians or Muslims, too many are taught to hate Jews, that they are superior to Jews, that they must NEVER lose any land to Jews.

And so, the Palestinians were born, to destroy Israel.  To kill Jews without any consequences.

The only one you keep fooling is yourself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that until 1964 the Arabs did not want to become "Palestinians".
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking what.
> 
> You did not read the 1948 Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting testy, are you?
> 
> What part of the 1948 "Palestinian" Declaration of Independence, known as Israel, would you like me to read?
> 
> Or is there any other 1948 Declaration of Independence the UN is not aware of?
Click to expand...

A All-Palestine National Council was convened in Gaza on 30 September 1948 under the chairmanship of Amin al-Husayni. The council passed a series of resolutions culminating on 1 October 1948 with a declaration of independence over the whole of Palestine, with Jerusalem as its capital.

After Israel began a counter-offensive on the southern front on 15 October 1948, the All-Palestine Government was quickly recognized by six of the then seven members of the Arab League: Egypt, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, and Yemen, but not by Transjordan.

All-Palestine Government - Wikipedia
-------------

CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT

I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES

AHMED HILMI PASHA
PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY

Who Are The Palestinians?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that until 1964 the Arabs did not want to become "Palestinians".
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking what.
> 
> You did not read the 1948 Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting testy, are you?
> 
> What part of the 1948 "Palestinian" Declaration of Independence, known as Israel, would you like me to read?
> 
> Or is there any other 1948 Declaration of Independence the UN is not aware of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A All-Palestine National Council was convened in Gaza on 30 September 1948 under the chairmanship of Amin al-Husayni. The council passed a series of resolutions culminating on 1 October 1948 with a declaration of independence over the whole of Palestine, with Jerusalem as its capital.
> 
> After Israel began a counter-offensive on the southern front on 15 October 1948, the All-Palestine Government was quickly recognized by six of the then seven members of the Arab League: Egypt, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, and Yemen, but not by Transjordan.
> 
> All-Palestine Government - Wikipedia
> -------------
> 
> CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
> ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
> CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> 
> I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES
> 
> AHMED HILMI PASHA
> PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY
> 
> Who Are The Palestinians?
Click to expand...


That meeting has no meaning at all.

You know why?

Because the Arabs during the Mandate for Palestine did not accept the Peel Partition of 1937, or the UN Partition of 1947.

This nonsense you found as proof of "Independence" is not worth anything.
It was done after Israel declared Independence in May of 1948 and the Arab countries invaded it the next day wanting to destroy it.

Pay attention to the language.  It says ALL OF PALESTINE, meaning what was left of the Mandate after the British gave the Hashemite ARABS 78% of the Jewish Homeland in 1922.

You do not like that the Arabs are THIEVES, but that is what they are, whether you are an Arab Christian or any other Christian.

ARABS ARE THIEVES.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> I never said that.
> 
> You are sooooo confused.



Sigh.  The article says that the companies are complicit in Israel's human rights violations.  What human rights violations?  That Jewish people live in Area C -- an area which by treaty (and again, that means by international law) is under the full civil and military control of Israel?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Really?  I know you are not ignorant about the legal instruments pertaining to the conflict.  And I know you have read my posts dozens of times. And I know you know that I am going to post the preamble and Article 2 and Article 4 and Article 5 and Article 6 and Article 7 of the Mandate for Palestine at the least.  And I know you know I have more.  

So, this is a diversion, and a rejection of reality.  The request for "links" is nothing more than a refusal to discuss the topic with intelligence and reason.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> I have.
> 
> *ART. 7.*
> The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​



Do you not realize what that Article means?  It means that ALL those "European Jews" and "Zionists" are not foreigners or invaders or colonizers.  They are citizens of Palestine (which is the homeland for the Jewish people and now called Israel).  It means there is no such thing as "settlers".


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Because the Arabs during the Mandate for Palestine did not accept the Peel Partition of 1937, or the UN Partition of 1947.


So?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> This nonsense you found as proof of "Independence" is not worth anything.
> It was done after Israel declared Independence in May of 1948 and the Arab countries invaded it the next day wanting to destroy it.


What does the Israeli declaration have to do with the Palestinian declaration?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs during the Mandate for Palestine did not accept the Peel Partition of 1937, or the UN Partition of 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


So, you are dense, and play at not understanding what it is that is said.

But let us forget the whole thing 

After all, how off topic are we?  Or maybe you are saying that the Arabs have the right to boycott the Jews and Israel because the Jews "stole" their land................


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nonsense you found as proof of "Independence" is not worth anything.
> It was done after Israel declared Independence in May of 1948 and the Arab countries invaded it the next day wanting to destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli declaration have to do with the Palestinian declaration?
Click to expand...


That question shows how totally dense you are.

Or....totally dishonest.

take a nap


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nonsense you found as proof of "Independence" is not worth anything.
> It was done after Israel declared Independence in May of 1948 and the Arab countries invaded it the next day wanting to destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli declaration have to do with the Palestinian declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That question shows how totally dense you are.
> 
> Or....totally dishonest.
> 
> take a nap
Click to expand...

Nice duck.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nonsense you found as proof of "Independence" is not worth anything.
> It was done after Israel declared Independence in May of 1948 and the Arab countries invaded it the next day wanting to destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli declaration have to do with the Palestinian declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That question shows how totally dense you are.
> 
> Or....totally dishonest.
> 
> take a nap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
Click to expand...

No tin brain.  It was in response to your total lack of understanding between the Israelis' declaration of Independence on the land they were on as a majority, and the "declaration of Independence" by the Arabs where they declared that ALL of the Mandate of Palestine, minus what the Hashemite Arabs already got, was ALL THEIRS.

Take a nap.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nonsense you found as proof of "Independence" is not worth anything.
> It was done after Israel declared Independence in May of 1948 and the Arab countries invaded it the next day wanting to destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli declaration have to do with the Palestinian declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That question shows how totally dense you are.
> 
> Or....totally dishonest.
> 
> take a nap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No tin brain.  It was in response to your total lack of understanding between the Israelis' declaration of Independence on the land they were on as a majority, and the "declaration of Independence" by the Arabs where they declared that ALL of the Mandate of Palestine, minus what the Hashemite Arabs already got, was ALL THEIRS.
> 
> Take a nap.
Click to expand...

I hear that a lot but never see any proof.

Post a 1948 map of Israel so we can see where the Palestinian state encroaches on Israeli land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nonsense you found as proof of "Independence" is not worth anything.
> It was done after Israel declared Independence in May of 1948 and the Arab countries invaded it the next day wanting to destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli declaration have to do with the Palestinian declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That question shows how totally dense you are.
> 
> Or....totally dishonest.
> 
> take a nap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No tin brain.  It was in response to your total lack of understanding between the Israelis' declaration of Independence on the land they were on as a majority, and the "declaration of Independence" by the Arabs where they declared that ALL of the Mandate of Palestine, minus what the Hashemite Arabs already got, was ALL THEIRS.
> 
> Take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot but never see any proof.
> 
> Post a 1948 map of Israel so we can see where the Palestinian state encroaches on Israeli land.
Click to expand...


There was no Palestine State because the Arabs refused any kind of Partition, TWICE.

And THEN, tried to take ALL of the land for themselves when they attacked Israel after she declared Independence, AFTER the UN recognized her.

Take a nap, please


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Israeli declaration have to do with the Palestinian declaration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That question shows how totally dense you are.
> 
> Or....totally dishonest.
> 
> take a nap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No tin brain.  It was in response to your total lack of understanding between the Israelis' declaration of Independence on the land they were on as a majority, and the "declaration of Independence" by the Arabs where they declared that ALL of the Mandate of Palestine, minus what the Hashemite Arabs already got, was ALL THEIRS.
> 
> Take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot but never see any proof.
> 
> Post a 1948 map of Israel so we can see where the Palestinian state encroaches on Israeli land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Palestine State because the Arabs refused any kind of Partition, TWICE.
> 
> And THEN, tried to take ALL of the land for themselves when they attacked Israel after she declared Independence, AFTER the UN recognized her.
> 
> Take a nap, please
Click to expand...

I hear that a lot but never see any proof.

I rest my case.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That question shows how totally dense you are.
> 
> Or....totally dishonest.
> 
> take a nap
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No tin brain.  It was in response to your total lack of understanding between the Israelis' declaration of Independence on the land they were on as a majority, and the "declaration of Independence" by the Arabs where they declared that ALL of the Mandate of Palestine, minus what the Hashemite Arabs already got, was ALL THEIRS.
> 
> Take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot but never see any proof.
> 
> Post a 1948 map of Israel so we can see where the Palestinian state encroaches on Israeli land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Palestine State because the Arabs refused any kind of Partition, TWICE.
> 
> And THEN, tried to take ALL of the land for themselves when they attacked Israel after she declared Independence, AFTER the UN recognized her.
> 
> Take a nap, please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot but never see any proof.
> 
> I rest my case.
Click to expand...


You hear it a lot from others like you and you do not believe any proof because you do not want to.

I beyond rest my case.  

Am Israel Chai !!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> 
> 
> No tin brain.  It was in response to your total lack of understanding between the Israelis' declaration of Independence on the land they were on as a majority, and the "declaration of Independence" by the Arabs where they declared that ALL of the Mandate of Palestine, minus what the Hashemite Arabs already got, was ALL THEIRS.
> 
> Take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot but never see any proof.
> 
> Post a 1948 map of Israel so we can see where the Palestinian state encroaches on Israeli land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Palestine State because the Arabs refused any kind of Partition, TWICE.
> 
> And THEN, tried to take ALL of the land for themselves when they attacked Israel after she declared Independence, AFTER the UN recognized her.
> 
> Take a nap, please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot but never see any proof.
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hear it a lot from others like you and you do not believe any proof because you do not want to.
> 
> I beyond rest my case.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !!
Click to expand...

Instead of just blabbering, just post a 1948 map of Israel and prove your point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read, once and for all, THE MANDATE FOR PALESTINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.
> 
> *ART. 7.*
> The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​
Click to expand...

BTW, how many Jews took up residence *in Palestine* and not in settlements *separate from Palestine?*


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read, once and for all, THE MANDATE FOR PALESTINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.
> 
> *ART. 7.*
> The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, how many Jews took up residence *in Palestine* and not in settlements *separate from Palestine?*
Click to expand...


All of the Mandate of Palestine is Israel.
Israel is Palestine.
Even the 78% stolen by the Hashemites in 1922 to 1925.

Keep playing your game.

I AM LOVING IT  !!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was ceded to the Jewish people for the purpose of creating a Jewish national homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read, once and for all, THE MANDATE FOR PALESTINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.
> 
> *ART. 7.*
> The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, how many Jews took up residence *in Palestine* and not in settlements *separate from Palestine?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the Mandate of Palestine is Israel.
> Israel is Palestine.
> Even the 78% stolen by the Hashemites in 1922 to 1925.
> 
> Keep playing your game.
> 
> I AM LOVING IT  !!!!
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> Read, once and for all, THE MANDATE FOR PALESTINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have.
> 
> *ART. 7.*
> The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, how many Jews took up residence *in Palestine* and not in settlements *separate from Palestine?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the Mandate of Palestine is Israel.
> Israel is Palestine.
> Even the 78% stolen by the Hashemites in 1922 to 1925.
> 
> Keep playing your game.
> 
> I AM LOVING IT  !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


The link is right under your nose.
You are the only one who does not see it.

I AM LOVING IT !!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[By all means, boycott Israel and hurt Arabs in Israel and around, and anyone else in other continents. Genius!  If it hurts Israel, then, what does anything else matters?]

Proposed Israel Boycott at Top South African University Would Hit ‘Poor Black Students Disproportionately,’ Education Campaigner Says


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read, once and for all, THE MANDATE FOR PALESTINE
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> *ART. 7.*
> The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, how many Jews took up residence *in Palestine* and not in settlements *separate from Palestine?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the Mandate of Palestine is Israel.
> Israel is Palestine.
> Even the 78% stolen by the Hashemites in 1922 to 1925.
> 
> Keep playing your game.
> 
> I AM LOVING IT  !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link is right under your nose.
> You are the only one who does not see it.
> 
> I AM LOVING IT !!!
Click to expand...

Typical duck.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> *ART. 7.*
> The *Administration of Palestine* shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *Palestinian citizenship by Jews* who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.​
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, how many Jews took up residence *in Palestine* and not in settlements *separate from Palestine?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the Mandate of Palestine is Israel.
> Israel is Palestine.
> Even the 78% stolen by the Hashemites in 1922 to 1925.
> 
> Keep playing your game.
> 
> I AM LOVING IT  !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link is right under your nose.
> You are the only one who does not see it.
> 
> I AM LOVING IT !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical duck.
Click to expand...


Typical master troll behavior.  You are on a (t)roll today.  

What a farce !!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel-Russia trade leaps by 25%


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Listen: DSA backs boycott as campuses fight Israel’s censorship*

Israel is getting desperate.

https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2017-08/dsa-griffin-podcast.mp3


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Listen: DSA backs boycott as campuses fight Israel’s censorship*
> 
> Israel is getting desperate.
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2017-08/dsa-griffin-podcast.mp3



The “electronic gee-had”. What a hoot. 

Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen: DSA backs boycott as campuses fight Israel’s censorship*
> 
> Israel is getting desperate.
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2017-08/dsa-griffin-podcast.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “electronic gee-had”. What a hoot.
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy
Click to expand...

Clearly you do not understand how a colonial economy works.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, _et al_,

This is all smoke and mirrors.



Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen: DSA backs boycott as campuses fight Israel’s censorship*
> 
> Israel is getting desperate.
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2017-08/dsa-griffin-podcast.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “electronic gee-had”. What a hoot.
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Israel is not "desperate."

Maybe the original concept of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement had merit, but its effectively has a limited lifespan; like any advertising campaign.  And the BDS Movement has moral high ground is eroding.  The cornerstone of the BDS Movement is, of course, is the Settlement Issue, Right of Return, and status of the Palestinian Territory occupied since 1967, including East Jerusalem.  Coupled with the cornerstone is the precursor demand to freeze settlement activity, including so-called “natural growth;” as well as the demand to dismantle all settlement outposts erected since March 2001 _(presumably this would include e.g. the buildings, roads, water/sewer lines, storage and pumps, and power lines, distribution nodes and supplies)_. 

The generalized reason for this is the view that the continuing Israeli settlement activities imperil the viability of the two-state solution _(based on the ambiguous 1967 lines which are not defendable)_ and the establishment of a permanent sovereignty of the Arab-Palestinian people in the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt).

Now the various activities of the BDS Movement and the Electronic Intifada _(Chicago-based e-publication)_ may be _(even must be)_ judged individually and on their own merit.  But one must remember that the _BDS National Committee_ (BNC) has associations.  Right at the top of the current organizational membership list is:  "_Council of National and Islamic Forces in Palestine_" is a major coalition for Hostile Arab-Palestinian (HoAP) Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters.  They include, but not limited to, the following:

Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP);
Islamic Resistance Movement (Hamas);
Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP);
Palestinian People's Party (PPP);
Palestinian Democratic Union (FIDA);
Palestinian Popular Struggle Front (PPSF);
Palestinian Liberation Front (PLF);
Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine (PIJ);
Arab Liberation Front (ALF);
The Palestinian National and Islamic Forces and the Asharq al-Awsat are very closely associated.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ ALCON, _et al_, 

I almost missed this... 

VIDEO UN Watch: ex-Hamas member exposes PLO

*(COMMENT)*

This absolutely is a must see.  One minute into the video you will be shocked.  I was amazed; I did not think the UN Watch had it in them....

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ ALCON, _et al_,
> 
> I almost missed this...
> 
> VIDEO UN Watch: ex-Hamas member exposes PLO
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This absolutely is a must see.  One minute into the video you will be shocked.  I was amazed; I did not think the UN Watch had it in them....
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Good points. He did not mention that the PA is a foreign appointed illegal government.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> This is all smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen: DSA backs boycott as campuses fight Israel’s censorship*
> 
> Israel is getting desperate.
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2017-08/dsa-griffin-podcast.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “electronic gee-had”. What a hoot.
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel is not "desperate."
> 
> Maybe the original concept of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement had merit, but its effectively has a limited lifespan; like any advertising campaign.  And the BDS Movement has moral high ground is eroding.  The cornerstone of the BDS Movement is, of course, is the Settlement Issue, Right of Return, and status of the Palestinian Territory occupied since 1967, including East Jerusalem.  Coupled with the cornerstone is the precursor demand to freeze settlement activity, including so-called “natural growth;” as well as the demand to dismantle all settlement outposts erected since March 2001 _(presumably this would include e.g. the buildings, roads, water/sewer lines, storage and pumps, and power lines, distribution nodes and supplies)_.
> 
> The generalized reason for this is the view that the continuing Israeli settlement activities imperil the viability of the two-state solution _(based on the ambiguous 1967 lines which are not defendable)_ and the establishment of a permanent sovereignty of the Arab-Palestinian people in the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt).
> 
> Now the various activities of the BDS Movement and the Electronic Intifada _(Chicago-based e-publication)_ may be _(even must be)_ judged individually and on their own merit.  But one must remember that the _BDS National Committee_ (BNC) has associations.  Right at the top of the current organizational membership list is:  "_Council of National and Islamic Forces in Palestine_" is a major coalition for Hostile Arab-Palestinian (HoAP) Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters.  They include, but not limited to, the following:
> 
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP);
> Islamic Resistance Movement (Hamas);
> Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP);
> Palestinian People's Party (PPP);
> Palestinian Democratic Union (FIDA);
> Palestinian Popular Struggle Front (PPSF);
> Palestinian Liberation Front (PLF);
> Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine (PIJ);
> Arab Liberation Front (ALF);
> The Palestinian National and Islamic Forces and the Asharq al-Awsat are very closely associated.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK, so?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Maybe the original concept of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement had merit, but its effectively has a limited lifespan; like any advertising campaign.


Is that why Israel is jumping through every hoop it can find to shut these people up?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ ALCON, _et al_,
> 
> I almost missed this...
> 
> VIDEO UN Watch: ex-Hamas member exposes PLO
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This absolutely is a must see.  One minute into the video you will be shocked.  I was amazed; I did not think the UN Watch had it in them....
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. He did not mention that the PA is a foreign appointed illegal government.
Click to expand...

That's because not everyone is as consumed by conspiracy theories and excuses for Arab-Moslem ineptitude as you choose to be.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the original concept of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement had merit, but its effectively has a limited lifespan; like any advertising campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Israel is jumping through every hoop it can find to shut these people up?
Click to expand...

You're getting as desperate and frantic as the BDS'ers. You, and they, are clinging to a quickly fading relevance that never had much traction and is now careening down a slippery slope of "who cares".

BDS'ers are just another hate group that appeals to a narrow audience of people who share your biases.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen: DSA backs boycott as campuses fight Israel’s censorship*
> 
> Israel is getting desperate.
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2017-08/dsa-griffin-podcast.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “electronic gee-had”. What a hoot.
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you do not understand how a colonial economy works.
Click to expand...

Clearly, you have never taken economics 101.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen: DSA backs boycott as campuses fight Israel’s censorship*
> 
> Israel is getting desperate.
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2017-08/dsa-griffin-podcast.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “electronic gee-had”. What a hoot.
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you do not understand how a colonial economy works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly, you have never taken economics 101.
Click to expand...

I used to tutor economics in college.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen: DSA backs boycott as campuses fight Israel’s censorship*
> 
> Israel is getting desperate.
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2017-08/dsa-griffin-podcast.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “electronic gee-had”. What a hoot.
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you do not understand how a colonial economy works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly, you have never taken economics 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to tutor economics in college.
Click to expand...


Of course you did, dear. Your tutoring of the wannabe Hitler Youth at a Hamas madrassah is typically not considered a college level course, at least not here in the _Great Satan_™


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen: DSA backs boycott as campuses fight Israel’s censorship*
> 
> Israel is getting desperate.
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2017-08/dsa-griffin-podcast.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “electronic gee-had”. What a hoot.
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you do not understand how a colonial economy works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly, you have never taken economics 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to tutor economics in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you did, dear. Your tutoring of the wannabe Hitler Youth at a Hamas madrassah is typically not considered a college level course, at least not here in the _Great Satan_™
Click to expand...

Holy pantload, Batman.

What a load of crap.


----------



## RoccoR

]RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

Technically, that is correct.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ ALCON, _et al_,
> 
> I almost missed this...
> 
> VIDEO UN Watch: ex-Hamas member exposes PLO
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This absolutely is a must see.  One minute into the video you will be shocked.  I was amazed; I did not think the UN Watch had it in them....
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. He did not mention that the PA is a foreign appointed illegal government.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Seventh Arab Summit Conference, Rabat (1974), the combined leadership of the Arab World (Kings, Presidents and Amirs)(Alternate Record), made the determination ⇒ in the absence of any real independent and sovereign government for the Arab Palestinian People, holding the legitimacy in the Arab World, that:

2. To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
This was simply recorded as an invitation to the PLO in UN Resolution A/RES/3210 (XXIX):

_Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​
Now, there is an old adage that "you cannot please all the people all the time;" which is so applicable with the Arab Palestinian People.  Today, we still have people Arab Palestinians for the most part, that want to roll back the calendar by forty years (+) and and choose a different path.

It probably would have been much better for everyone else if the PLO had not been recognized as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.  THEN, it probably would have been the case that the Palestinians would not have been able to declare, from a legitimate Arab World Platform:

Whereas the Palestinian people reaffirms most definitively its inalienable rights in the land of its patrimony: Now by virtue of natural, historical and legal rights, and the sacrifices of successive generations who gave of themselves in defense of the freedom and independence of their homeland; In pursuance of Resolutions adopted by Arab Summit Conferences and relying on the authority bestowed by international legitimacy as embodied in the Resolutions of the United Nations Organisation since 1947; And in exercise by the Palestinian Arab people of its rights to self-determination, political independence and sovereignty over its territory, The Palestine National Council, in the name of God, and in the name of the Palestinian Arab people, hereby proclaims the establishment of the State of Palestine on our Palestinian territory with its capital Jerusalem (Al-Quds Ash-Sharif).​
Today's Arab Palestinians can argue all it wants about the protocol and procedures chosen by the Arab World.  But what is done is done.

But hey, if today's Arab Palestinians want to dissolve the declaration and relinquish what assemblance of sovereignty people might mistake it has, then so be it.  Then there would be no need for a two state solution.

Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state, or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
Let's see who that works out for them...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ]RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> Technically, that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ ALCON, _et al_,
> 
> I almost missed this...
> 
> VIDEO UN Watch: ex-Hamas member exposes PLO
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This absolutely is a must see.  One minute into the video you will be shocked.  I was amazed; I did not think the UN Watch had it in them....
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. He did not mention that the PA is a foreign appointed illegal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Seventh Arab Summit Conference, Rabat (1974), the combined leadership of the Arab World (Kings, Presidents and Amirs)(Alternate Record), made the determination ⇒ in the absence of any real independent and sovereign government for the Arab Palestinian People, holding the legitimacy in the Arab World, that:
> 
> 2. To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> This was simply recorded as an invitation to the PLO in UN Resolution A/RES/3210 (XXIX):
> 
> _Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​
> Now, there is an old adage that "you cannot please all the people all the time;" which is so applicable with the Arab Palestinian People.  Today, we still have people Arab Palestinians for the most part, that want to roll back the calendar by forty years (+) and and choose a different path.
> 
> It probably would have been much better for everyone else if the PLO had not been recognized as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.  THEN, it probably would have been the case that the Palestinians would not have been able to declare, from a legitimate Arab World Platform:
> 
> Whereas the Palestinian people reaffirms most definitively its inalienable rights in the land of its patrimony: Now by virtue of natural, historical and legal rights, and the sacrifices of successive generations who gave of themselves in defense of the freedom and independence of their homeland; In pursuance of Resolutions adopted by Arab Summit Conferences and relying on the authority bestowed by international legitimacy as embodied in the Resolutions of the United Nations Organisation since 1947; And in exercise by the Palestinian Arab people of its rights to self-determination, political independence and sovereignty over its territory, The Palestine National Council, in the name of God, and in the name of the Palestinian Arab people, hereby proclaims the establishment of the State of Palestine on our Palestinian territory with its capital Jerusalem (Al-Quds Ash-Sharif).​
> Today's Arab Palestinians can argue all it wants about the protocol and procedures chosen by the Arab World.  But what is done is done.
> 
> But hey, if today's Arab Palestinians want to dissolve the declaration and relinquish what assemblance of sovereignty people might mistake it has, then so be it.  Then there would be no need for a two state solution.
> 
> Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state, or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
> Let's see who that works out for them...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link.

Thus were principles of international legitimacy violated. Thus were the Charter of the United Nations and its Resolutions disfigured, for they had recognised the Palestinian Arab people’s national rights, including the right of return, the right to independence, the right to sovereignty over territory and homeland.​-------------
Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to *describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state,* or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
This is an Israeli propaganda thing. The people are the sovereigns. "A state" is not necessary.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> Technically, that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ ALCON, _et al_,
> 
> I almost missed this...
> 
> VIDEO UN Watch: ex-Hamas member exposes PLO
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This absolutely is a must see.  One minute into the video you will be shocked.  I was amazed; I did not think the UN Watch had it in them....
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. He did not mention that the PA is a foreign appointed illegal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Seventh Arab Summit Conference, Rabat (1974), the combined leadership of the Arab World (Kings, Presidents and Amirs)(Alternate Record), made the determination ⇒ in the absence of any real independent and sovereign government for the Arab Palestinian People, holding the legitimacy in the Arab World, that:
> 
> 2. To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> This was simply recorded as an invitation to the PLO in UN Resolution A/RES/3210 (XXIX):
> 
> _Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​
> Now, there is an old adage that "you cannot please all the people all the time;" which is so applicable with the Arab Palestinian People.  Today, we still have people Arab Palestinians for the most part, that want to roll back the calendar by forty years (+) and and choose a different path.
> 
> It probably would have been much better for everyone else if the PLO had not been recognized as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.  THEN, it probably would have been the case that the Palestinians would not have been able to declare, from a legitimate Arab World Platform:
> 
> Whereas the Palestinian people reaffirms most definitively its inalienable rights in the land of its patrimony: Now by virtue of natural, historical and legal rights, and the sacrifices of successive generations who gave of themselves in defense of the freedom and independence of their homeland; In pursuance of Resolutions adopted by Arab Summit Conferences and relying on the authority bestowed by international legitimacy as embodied in the Resolutions of the United Nations Organisation since 1947; And in exercise by the Palestinian Arab people of its rights to self-determination, political independence and sovereignty over its territory, The Palestine National Council, in the name of God, and in the name of the Palestinian Arab people, hereby proclaims the establishment of the State of Palestine on our Palestinian territory with its capital Jerusalem (Al-Quds Ash-Sharif).​
> Today's Arab Palestinians can argue all it wants about the protocol and procedures chosen by the Arab World.  But what is done is done.
> 
> But hey, if today's Arab Palestinians want to dissolve the declaration and relinquish what assemblance of sovereignty people might mistake it has, then so be it.  Then there would be no need for a two state solution.
> 
> Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state, or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
> Let's see who that works out for them...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Thus were principles of international legitimacy violated. Thus were the Charter of the United Nations and its Resolutions disfigured, for they had recognised the Palestinian Arab people’s national rights, including the right of return, the right to independence, the right to sovereignty over territory and homeland.​-------------
> Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to *describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state,* or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
> This is an Israeli propaganda thing. The people are the sovereigns. "A state" is not necessary.
Click to expand...

PHD Tinmore makes up what he wants, whenever he wants to....

And that is it.  No need for any more arguments on the issue.

Thank you Professor.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



He's a whiney twat.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> Technically, that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ ALCON, _et al_,
> 
> I almost missed this...
> 
> VIDEO UN Watch: ex-Hamas member exposes PLO
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This absolutely is a must see.  One minute into the video you will be shocked.  I was amazed; I did not think the UN Watch had it in them....
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. He did not mention that the PA is a foreign appointed illegal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Seventh Arab Summit Conference, Rabat (1974), the combined leadership of the Arab World (Kings, Presidents and Amirs)(Alternate Record), made the determination ⇒ in the absence of any real independent and sovereign government for the Arab Palestinian People, holding the legitimacy in the Arab World, that:
> 
> 2. To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> This was simply recorded as an invitation to the PLO in UN Resolution A/RES/3210 (XXIX):
> 
> _Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​
> Now, there is an old adage that "you cannot please all the people all the time;" which is so applicable with the Arab Palestinian People.  Today, we still have people Arab Palestinians for the most part, that want to roll back the calendar by forty years (+) and and choose a different path.
> 
> It probably would have been much better for everyone else if the PLO had not been recognized as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.  THEN, it probably would have been the case that the Palestinians would not have been able to declare, from a legitimate Arab World Platform:
> 
> Whereas the Palestinian people reaffirms most definitively its inalienable rights in the land of its patrimony: Now by virtue of natural, historical and legal rights, and the sacrifices of successive generations who gave of themselves in defense of the freedom and independence of their homeland; In pursuance of Resolutions adopted by Arab Summit Conferences and relying on the authority bestowed by international legitimacy as embodied in the Resolutions of the United Nations Organisation since 1947; And in exercise by the Palestinian Arab people of its rights to self-determination, political independence and sovereignty over its territory, The Palestine National Council, in the name of God, and in the name of the Palestinian Arab people, hereby proclaims the establishment of the State of Palestine on our Palestinian territory with its capital Jerusalem (Al-Quds Ash-Sharif).​
> Today's Arab Palestinians can argue all it wants about the protocol and procedures chosen by the Arab World.  But what is done is done.
> 
> But hey, if today's Arab Palestinians want to dissolve the declaration and relinquish what assemblance of sovereignty people might mistake it has, then so be it.  Then there would be no need for a two state solution.
> 
> Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state, or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
> Let's see who that works out for them...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Thus were principles of international legitimacy violated. Thus were the Charter of the United Nations and its Resolutions disfigured, for they had recognised the Palestinian Arab people’s national rights, including the right of return, the right to independence, the right to sovereignty over territory and homeland.​-------------
> Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to *describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state,* or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
> This is an Israeli propaganda thing. The people are the sovereigns. "A state" is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PHD Tinmore makes up what he wants, whenever he wants to....
> 
> And that is it.  No need for any more arguments on the issue.
> 
> Thank you Professor.
Click to expand...

You the shoveler of Israeli shit do not know what you are talking about.

_Recognizing​_that the *Palestinian people* is entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,

_Expressing its grave concern_ that the *Palestinian people has been prevented from enjoying its inalienable rights*, in particular its right to self-determination,

_Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,

_Recalling_ its relevant resolutions which affirm the *right of the Palestinian people to self-determination,*

1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine,* including:

(_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;

(_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;

UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
Notice that these are the rights of the people. No state or government was required.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> Technically, that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ ALCON, _et al_,
> 
> I almost missed this...
> 
> VIDEO UN Watch: ex-Hamas member exposes PLO
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This absolutely is a must see.  One minute into the video you will be shocked.  I was amazed; I did not think the UN Watch had it in them....
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. He did not mention that the PA is a foreign appointed illegal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Seventh Arab Summit Conference, Rabat (1974), the combined leadership of the Arab World (Kings, Presidents and Amirs)(Alternate Record), made the determination ⇒ in the absence of any real independent and sovereign government for the Arab Palestinian People, holding the legitimacy in the Arab World, that:
> 
> 2. To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> This was simply recorded as an invitation to the PLO in UN Resolution A/RES/3210 (XXIX):
> 
> _Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​
> Now, there is an old adage that "you cannot please all the people all the time;" which is so applicable with the Arab Palestinian People.  Today, we still have people Arab Palestinians for the most part, that want to roll back the calendar by forty years (+) and and choose a different path.
> 
> It probably would have been much better for everyone else if the PLO had not been recognized as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.  THEN, it probably would have been the case that the Palestinians would not have been able to declare, from a legitimate Arab World Platform:
> 
> Whereas the Palestinian people reaffirms most definitively its inalienable rights in the land of its patrimony: Now by virtue of natural, historical and legal rights, and the sacrifices of successive generations who gave of themselves in defense of the freedom and independence of their homeland; In pursuance of Resolutions adopted by Arab Summit Conferences and relying on the authority bestowed by international legitimacy as embodied in the Resolutions of the United Nations Organisation since 1947; And in exercise by the Palestinian Arab people of its rights to self-determination, political independence and sovereignty over its territory, The Palestine National Council, in the name of God, and in the name of the Palestinian Arab people, hereby proclaims the establishment of the State of Palestine on our Palestinian territory with its capital Jerusalem (Al-Quds Ash-Sharif).​
> Today's Arab Palestinians can argue all it wants about the protocol and procedures chosen by the Arab World.  But what is done is done.
> 
> But hey, if today's Arab Palestinians want to dissolve the declaration and relinquish what assemblance of sovereignty people might mistake it has, then so be it.  Then there would be no need for a two state solution.
> 
> Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state, or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
> Let's see who that works out for them...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Thus were principles of international legitimacy violated. Thus were the Charter of the United Nations and its Resolutions disfigured, for they had recognised the Palestinian Arab people’s national rights, including the right of return, the right to independence, the right to sovereignty over territory and homeland.​-------------
> Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to *describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state,* or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
> This is an Israeli propaganda thing. The people are the sovereigns. "A state" is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PHD Tinmore makes up what he wants, whenever he wants to....
> 
> And that is it.  No need for any more arguments on the issue.
> 
> Thank you Professor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You the shoveler of Israeli shit do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> _Recognizing_
> that the *Palestinian people* is entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> _Expressing its grave concern_ that the *Palestinian people has been prevented from enjoying its inalienable rights*, in particular its right to self-determination,
> 
> _Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,
> 
> _Recalling_ its relevant resolutions which affirm the *right of the Palestinian people to self-determination,*
> 
> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine,* including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
> Notice that these are the rights of the people. No state or government was required.
Click to expand...


Fascinating how you jumped 54 years to find this one.

And this was after the Arabs refused a Partition in 1937 and 1947.
AND after the Arabs had launched four wars against Israel.
1948, 1957, 1967 and 1973.

You just HATE what the Mandate for Palestine is.  What it says and what it was set up for.

That is ok, Professor.

Here is what your link says:

In 1974, the UN General Assembly invited Yasser Arafat, Chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization, to address the General Assembly during the annual debate on Palestine. Arafat appeared before the UN in fatigue uniform, with his pistol showing. This period, following the Yom Kippur war, marked the ascendancy of the Palestinian in the UN for many years, and culminated in the Zionism is Racism resolution in 1975. On November 22, the UN General Assembly passed two resolutions 3326 and 3327, that recognized the cause of Palestinian self-determination and the status of the PLO as representing the Palestinian people, and gave the PLO observer status at the UN. 

Particularly interesting and problematic is the following: 

5. _Further recognizes_ the right of the Palestinian people to regain its rights by all means in accordance with the purposes and principles of the Charter of the United Nations;

----------
If the Arabs cannot destroy Israel by force, they will attempt every trick in the book, just like those two resolutions which are totally meaningless considering all the Arabs did between 1920 and 1973.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> Technically, that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. He did not mention that the PA is a foreign appointed illegal government.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Seventh Arab Summit Conference, Rabat (1974), the combined leadership of the Arab World (Kings, Presidents and Amirs)(Alternate Record), made the determination ⇒ in the absence of any real independent and sovereign government for the Arab Palestinian People, holding the legitimacy in the Arab World, that:
> 
> 2. To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> This was simply recorded as an invitation to the PLO in UN Resolution A/RES/3210 (XXIX):
> 
> _Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​
> Now, there is an old adage that "you cannot please all the people all the time;" which is so applicable with the Arab Palestinian People.  Today, we still have people Arab Palestinians for the most part, that want to roll back the calendar by forty years (+) and and choose a different path.
> 
> It probably would have been much better for everyone else if the PLO had not been recognized as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.  THEN, it probably would have been the case that the Palestinians would not have been able to declare, from a legitimate Arab World Platform:
> 
> Whereas the Palestinian people reaffirms most definitively its inalienable rights in the land of its patrimony: Now by virtue of natural, historical and legal rights, and the sacrifices of successive generations who gave of themselves in defense of the freedom and independence of their homeland; In pursuance of Resolutions adopted by Arab Summit Conferences and relying on the authority bestowed by international legitimacy as embodied in the Resolutions of the United Nations Organisation since 1947; And in exercise by the Palestinian Arab people of its rights to self-determination, political independence and sovereignty over its territory, The Palestine National Council, in the name of God, and in the name of the Palestinian Arab people, hereby proclaims the establishment of the State of Palestine on our Palestinian territory with its capital Jerusalem (Al-Quds Ash-Sharif).​
> Today's Arab Palestinians can argue all it wants about the protocol and procedures chosen by the Arab World.  But what is done is done.
> 
> But hey, if today's Arab Palestinians want to dissolve the declaration and relinquish what assemblance of sovereignty people might mistake it has, then so be it.  Then there would be no need for a two state solution.
> 
> Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state, or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
> Let's see who that works out for them...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Thus were principles of international legitimacy violated. Thus were the Charter of the United Nations and its Resolutions disfigured, for they had recognised the Palestinian Arab people’s national rights, including the right of return, the right to independence, the right to sovereignty over territory and homeland.​-------------
> Terra nullius is a Latin expression deriving from Roman law meaning "nobody's land", which is used in international law to *describe territory which has never been subject to the sovereignty of any state,* or over which any prior sovereign has expressly or implicitly relinquished sovereignty.​
> This is an Israeli propaganda thing. The people are the sovereigns. "A state" is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PHD Tinmore makes up what he wants, whenever he wants to....
> 
> And that is it.  No need for any more arguments on the issue.
> 
> Thank you Professor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You the shoveler of Israeli shit do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> _Recognizing_
> that the *Palestinian people* is entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> _Expressing its grave concern_ that the *Palestinian people has been prevented from enjoying its inalienable rights*, in particular its right to self-determination,
> 
> _Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,
> 
> _Recalling_ its relevant resolutions which affirm the *right of the Palestinian people to self-determination,*
> 
> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine,* including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
> Notice that these are the rights of the people. No state or government was required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascinating how you jumped 54 years to find this one.
> 
> And this was after the Arabs refused a Partition in 1937 and 1947.
> AND after the Arabs had launched four wars against Israel.
> 1948, 1957, 1967 and 1973.
> 
> You just HATE what the Mandate for Palestine is.  What it says and what it was set up for.
> 
> That is ok, Professor.
> 
> Here is what your link says:
> 
> In 1974, the UN General Assembly invited Yasser Arafat, Chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization, to address the General Assembly during the annual debate on Palestine. Arafat appeared before the UN in fatigue uniform, with his pistol showing. This period, following the Yom Kippur war, marked the ascendancy of the Palestinian in the UN for many years, and culminated in the Zionism is Racism resolution in 1975. On November 22, the UN General Assembly passed two resolutions 3326 and 3327, that recognized the cause of Palestinian self-determination and the status of the PLO as representing the Palestinian people, and gave the PLO observer status at the UN.
> 
> Particularly interesting and problematic is the following:
> 
> 5. _Further recognizes_ the right of the Palestinian people to regain its rights by all means in accordance with the purposes and principles of the Charter of the United Nations;
> 
> ----------
> If the Arabs cannot destroy Israel by force, they will attempt every trick in the book, just like those two resolutions which are totally meaningless considering all the Arabs did between 1920 and 1973.
Click to expand...

What part of all that bullshit has anything to do with the Palestinian's rights?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The people are the sovereigns. "A state" is not necessary.



Patently, demonstrably untrue.  

The Catalans are a people, but not sovereign.  Their "peoplehood" means absolutely F-all on the international stage.  

Same as the "Palestinians".  

It is the will of the people to build a State which makes the change.  (Not the will of the people to be violent -- the will of the people to build a State).


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns. "A state" is not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently, demonstrably untrue.
> 
> The Catalans are a people, but not sovereign.  Their "peoplehood" means absolutely F-all on the international stage.
> 
> Same as the "Palestinians".
> 
> It is the will of the people to build a State which makes the change.  (Not the will of the people to be violent -- the will of the people to build a State).
Click to expand...

And if foreigners prevent you from building that state, at the point of a gun, you have the right defend yourself from that violation.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns. "A state" is not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently, demonstrably untrue.
> 
> The Catalans are a people, but not sovereign.  Their "peoplehood" means absolutely F-all on the international stage.
> 
> Same as the "Palestinians".
> 
> It is the will of the people to build a State which makes the change.  (Not the will of the people to be violent -- the will of the people to build a State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if foreigners prevent you from building that state, at the point of a gun, you have the right defend yourself from that violation.
Click to expand...


If you focused your energy on building a state, instead of ineffectually stabbing people and blowing them up and shooting rockets at them, then you would find no one could prevent you from building a state.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns. "A state" is not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently, demonstrably untrue.
> 
> The Catalans are a people, but not sovereign.  Their "peoplehood" means absolutely F-all on the international stage.
> 
> Same as the "Palestinians".
> 
> It is the will of the people to build a State which makes the change.  (Not the will of the people to be violent -- the will of the people to build a State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if foreigners prevent you from building that state, at the point of a gun, you have the right defend yourself from that violation.
Click to expand...


You are absolutely correct.

The Arab people, being foreigners, attempted since 1920 and at the point of knives, weapons, etc, to keep the Jews from recreating their Nation on their own ancient land.

All of that violence and murder of Jews led those Jews to arm themselves in order to protect themselves from that violation.

Arabs can call themselves, now, Palestinians all they like, if they live in what was Mandatory Palestine, but from 1920 to 1964 they called themselves ARABS, and proud of it.

And most preferred to be called Syrians as they wanted what was the Mandate for Palestine to be of Greater Syria.

Jews and Israel will continue to defend themselves from the endless violations against them, until the day comes when the Arabs put their weapons down.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people are the sovereigns. "A state" is not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patently, demonstrably untrue.
> 
> The Catalans are a people, but not sovereign.  Their "peoplehood" means absolutely F-all on the international stage.
> 
> Same as the "Palestinians".
> 
> It is the will of the people to build a State which makes the change.  (Not the will of the people to be violent -- the will of the people to build a State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if foreigners prevent you from building that state, at the point of a gun, you have the right defend yourself from that violation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you focused your energy on building a state, instead of ineffectually stabbing people and blowing them up and shooting rockets at them, then you would find no one could prevent you from building a state.
Click to expand...

How can you build a state when some assholes bomb or bulldoze your stuff?


----------



## Shusha

No one is bulldozing anything in Areas A, B or Gaza.  Plenty of space and opportunity to build positive economic and political independence and trade.  

You can try to use this sort of fake-ass demonization of Israel on others, but it won't work on me.


----------



## Shusha

As a matter of fact, why don't you ask yourself who it serves to maintain tiny, subsistence-only farms and simple trade structures in Area C rather than building an actual economy?


----------



## Shusha

Wait, what?!  We can build hotels instead of tunnels with all this concrete?!  No way!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> As a matter of fact, why don't you ask yourself who it serves to maintain tiny, subsistence-only farms and simple trade structures in Area C rather than building an actual economy?


Deflection.

I can post stuff like this all day long.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, why don't you ask yourself who it serves to maintain tiny, subsistence-only farms and simple trade structures in Area C rather than building an actual economy?
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> I can post stuff like this all day long.
Click to expand...



Are you trying to tell me that Gaza and Areas A and B are literally, physically incapable to building an economy and a State?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, why don't you ask yourself who it serves to maintain tiny, subsistence-only farms and simple trade structures in Area C rather than building an actual economy?
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> I can post stuff like this all day long.
Click to expand...



So, its been ten years and you are saying its impossible to build a new chicken farm in Gaza?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, why don't you ask yourself who it serves to maintain tiny, subsistence-only farms and simple trade structures in Area C rather than building an actual economy?
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> I can post stuff like this all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, its been ten years and you are saying its impossible to build a new chicken farm in Gaza?
Click to expand...


----------



## Shusha

Hey man, your video is about a guy all sad face that his chicken farm got destroyed in the war.  I didn't watch the whole thing.  But are you saying that they can't build chicken farms in Gaza?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Hey man, your video is about a guy all sad face that his chicken farm got destroyed in the war.  I didn't watch the whole thing.  But are you saying that they can't build chicken farms in Gaza?


This is just one example, of many, of the assholes in Israel destroying anything and everything in Palestine.


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> No one is bulldozing anything in Areas A, B or Gaza.  Plenty of space and opportunity to build positive economic and political independence and trade.



No one believes you or lends any significance to Israeli arbitrary designations of alphabet areas in Occupied Palestine.
"Caterpillar Inc., the U.S.-based heavy-equipment company, should immediately suspend sales of its powerful D9 bulldozer to the Israeli army, Human Rights Watch said today. As Human Rights Watch documented in a recent report, the Israeli military uses the D9 as its primary weapon to raze Palestinian homes, destroy agriculture and shred roads in violation of the laws of war."
Israel: Caterpillar Should Suspend Bulldozer Sales
The Israelis are criminals.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, your video is about a guy all sad face that his chicken farm got destroyed in the war.  I didn't watch the whole thing.  But are you saying that they can't build chicken farms in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one example, of many, of the assholes in Israel destroying anything and everything in Palestine.
Click to expand...


And again, I ask you....

Is it IMPOSSIBLE to build a chicken farm in Gaza?


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> No one believes you or lends any significance to Israeli arbitrary designations of alphabet areas in Occupied Palestine.



You can't really be that ignorant, can you?  That me and Israel just made up some letter designations?  Get real.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

You don't understand what having a "right" means.  I get the impression that you think that some one shoul;d just up and give something to the Arab Palestinians.



P F Tinmore said:


> You the shoveler of Israeli shit do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> _Recognizing_
> that the *Palestinian people* is entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> _Expressing its grave concern_ that the *Palestinian people has been prevented from enjoying its inalienable rights*, in particular its right to self-determination,
> 
> _Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,
> 
> _Recalling_ its relevant resolutions which affirm the *right of the Palestinian people to self-determination,*
> 
> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine,* including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
> Notice that these are the rights of the people. No state or government was required.


*(COMMENT)*

※  First, all people, everywhere have the same rights.  ALL people are entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations, and by Article 1 to the International Covenant on civil and political rights (CCPR).

※  Secondly, you will notice that A/RES/3236 (XXIX) also reaffirms the right to *national independence* and sovereignty.  These are the same rights *(limited by law)* that are afforded everyone → everywhere.

※  It should be noted that the CCPR is not _carte blanche_ to pursue these rights.  The CCPR clearly stipulates that:

_*Article 20 *_

1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.

2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​These rights are not unique to the Arab Palestinian because → these notions of rights are bound by the protection of national security or of public order; and focus on the rights pertaining to bearer’s ability. The right does not require and external entity to do anything.

In the case of the Arab Palestinian, background on the Question of Palestine:

At its forty-third session, the General Assembly acknowledged the proclamation of the State of Palestine by the Palestine National Council on 15 November 1988; affirmed the need to enable the Palestinian people to exercise their sovereignty over their territory occupied since 1967; and decided that, effective as at 15 December 1988, the designation "Palestine" should be used in place of the designation "Palestine Liberation Organization" in the United Nations system, without prejudice to the observer status and functions of the PLO within the United Nations system, in conformity with relevant United Nations resolutions and practice (Resolution 43/177).​
In the application of certain rights of the Arab Palestinians, it is recognized as the* "need to enable"* the Palestinians to achieve the end goal of these rights.    But it is not a case where the effort should be presented _alla_ "silver platter."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> At its forty-third session, the General Assembly acknowledged the proclamation of the State of Palestine by the Palestine National Council on 15 November 1988; affirmed the need to enable the Palestinian people to exercise their sovereignty over their territory occupied since 1967


The Declaration of Independence did not mention the 67 borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In the application of certain rights of the Arab Palestinians, it is recognized as the* "need to enable"* the Palestinians to achieve the end goal of these rights. But it is not a case where the effort should be presented _alla_ "silver platter."


Inherent, inalienable rights are something you have as a people. They are not handed out be the powers that be.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> _*Article 20 *_
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.


It is Israel's war. The Palestinians did not go attack anyone.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Oregon lawmakers ditch bills backed by Israel lobby*

Following sustained pressure by Oregon human rights activists and faith leaders, three separate bills targeting supporters of Palestinian rights failed to get a hearing in the state legislature during a recent session.

Two of the measures condemn the 2016 UN resolution against Israeli settlements and one impugnes the Palestinian-led campaign of boycott, divestment and sanctions.

Activists say that the failure of the bills should encourage campaigners fighting back against similar anti-BDS measures in state legislatures and the US Congress.

The nonbinding measures were backed by the Jewish Federation of Greater Portland, a chapter of the Jewish
Federations of North America – a coalition of Jewish communal organizations that organizes nationwide efforts to combat the 
movement for Palestinian rights.

The national organization works closely with Israel’s Jewish
Agency, a body that encourages Jewish settlement in Israel and the occupied West Bank.

Oregon lawmakers ditch bills backed by Israel lobby


----------



## Hollie

BDS is failing: a continuing series documenting Israeli success. (Sept. 2017)

_Despite the continuous amplification of  BDS in the British media, the movement to boycott Israel has had no discernible impact on Israel’s economy, and each month we see more and more examples of Israeli success and BDS fails. Here’s the latest installment in our ongoing series of posts documenting this dynamic._


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

I did not say that the Palestinian Declaration of Independence had the clause.  I gave you the link to what the UN Discussion centered on and present a link to the applicable UN Resolution.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> At its forty-third session, the General Assembly acknowledged the proclamation of the State of Palestine by the Palestine National Council on 15 November 1988; affirmed the need to enable the Palestinian people to exercise their sovereignty over their territory occupied since 1967
> 
> 
> 
> The Declaration of Independence did not mention the 67 borders.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The questions you should be asking are:

•  What sovereign control did the Arab Palestinians maintain at any time between 1948 and the present?
•  What are the 1967 Borders on any given day in June 1967?  (Pre-5 June or Post 10 June)
•  What are the borders established by treaty?
•  What is meant by the Arab World when they say "sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any "*Palestinian territory that is liberated*?"​
Now, the reality is that, given the character and nature of the Arab Palestinians, any agreement or recognition that the Arab Palestinian finds inconvenient, the world can expect it to be broken.  The Arab Palestinians do not have a history of following any of the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians do not have a history of following any of the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.


Like?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

While it is true that there was no party to the 1948 War of Independence, or the succeeding Wars of 1967 and 1973, the Arab Palestinians were a central theme with irregular and asymmetric player participating in the conflict.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Article 20 *_
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​It is Israel's war. The Palestinians did not go attack anyone.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In 1948, the remnants of the Holy War Army _(HWA → led by Abd al-Qadir al-Husayni and Hasan Salama)_ and the Arab Liberation Army _(ALA  → led by Fawzi al-Qawuqji)_ fought in support of the Arab League against the State of Israel. 

The common thread that associates the HWA and ALA is that "Salama" was a covert operative in the WWII  Abwer _(German Military Intelligence)_; and al-Qawuqji was a Colonel of the Wehrmacht, in the German Military Mission to Iraq which was a major contributor to the Arab League assault. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • What sovereign control did the Arab Palestinians maintain at any time between 1948 and the present?


The Palestinians have the same rights that they have had since the Treaty of Lausanne.

Inalienable rights cannot change.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • What are the 1967 Borders on any given day in June 1967? (Pre-5 June or Post 10 June)


There are no 67 borders, just armistice lines that were not to be political or territorial boundaries.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • What are the borders established by treaty?


The same borders that were defined before the Treaty of Lausanne.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,
> 
> While it is true that there was no party to the 1948 War of Independence, or the succeeding Wars of 1967 and 1973, the Arab Palestinians were a central theme with irregular and asymmetric player participating in the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Article 20 *_
> 
> 1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​It is Israel's war. The Palestinians did not go attack anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In 1948, the remnants of the Holy War Army _(HWA → led by Abd al-Qadir al-Husayni and Hasan Salama)_ and the Arab Liberation Army _(ALA  → led by Fawzi al-Qawuqji)_ fought in support of the Arab League against the State of Israel.
> 
> The common thread that associates the HWA and ALA is that "Salama" was a covert operative in the WWII  Abwer _(German Military Intelligence)_; and al-Qawuqji was a Colonel of the Wehrmacht, in the German Military Mission to Iraq which was a major contributor to the Arab League assault.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So? How does that refute my post?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I did not say that the Palestinian Declaration of Independence had the clause. I gave you the link to what the UN Discussion centered on and present a link to the applicable UN Resolution.


The UN has no authority to change Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say that the Palestinian Declaration of Independence had the clause. I gave you the link to what the UN Discussion centered on and present a link to the applicable UN Resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> The UN has no authority to change Palestine.
Click to expand...

It did not start with the UN, but it ended with the UN.
They had the right to tell the Jews that they were ready to have a State as they had worked on all the infrastructure, etc.
And the Jews were the ones to accept the partition offered by the UN to try to make the Arabs stop their attacks.

Arabs said no.  We want the whole Muslim piece of land for our selves, because we are Muslims and we cannot give up on conquered Muslim land.

Too bad for all the Arabs who have been forced to go and kill Jews and non Jews for that little piece of land, Ancient Jewish homeland, which belongs to the Jews.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say that the Palestinian Declaration of Independence had the clause. I gave you the link to what the UN Discussion centered on and present a link to the applicable UN Resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> The UN has no authority to change Palestine.
Click to expand...

But the Arab-Islamist settler colonial project did, right?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,





P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do not have a history of following any of the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.
> 
> 
> 
> Like?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

*※*  The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,

→ 
• BESA Center Perspectives Paper No. 462, May 9, 2017 •

*EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: *The new Hamas policy document, which is meant to complement, rather than replace, the Hamas Covenant of 1988, does not in any way depart from what the movement believes to be the inalienable right of the Palestinian people to a state “from the river to the sea”. The document declares both the Balfour Declaration and the UN Partition Resolution of 1947 “null and void”, and makes clear that the Palestinian state – to be achieved piecemeal if necessary – is to be created at the expense of the very existence of the Jewish State. While the text is not by any means a breakthrough, it does contain a few indications that pressure on Hamas can eventually bear fruit.​
*※*  The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered,

→
•  Palestinian leaders praised violence against Jews •

Palestinian leaders, including PA President Mahmoud Abbas, are voicing support for attacks against Jews at the Temple Mount. Their comments are coming in the context of the increasing violence against Jewish worshipers visiting the holy site, culminating in riots and attacks against security forces on Rosh Hashana, the Jewish New Year.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *※* The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered,


Such as?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

This is so wrong on so many levels.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What sovereign control did the Arab Palestinians maintain at any time between 1948 and the present?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the same rights that they have had since the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Inalienable rights cannot change.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Treaty of Lausanne did not confer anything on the Arab Palestinians.

The Right to Sovereign Control over a territory IS MUCH DIFFERENT from actually having it.  No one denies that the Arab Palestinians have rights...  

I have the right to a Million Dollars.  But I doubt that anyone is going to just hand me a Million Dollars.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *※* The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,


You always crack me up when you post this. Can you post a 1948 map of Israel. You know, one that does not have those phony armistice line borders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Treaty of Lausanne did not confer anything on the Arab Palestinians.


It surely did.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *※* The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered,
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
Click to expand...

Actually, BDS is the only one calling for a just peace. Everyone else is sitting around with their thumb up their ass.


----------



## RoccoR

Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

Hummm --- Let's do this slowly.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What are the 1967 Borders on any given day in June 1967? (Pre-5 June or Post 10 June)
> 
> 
> 
> There are no 67 borders, just armistice lines that were not to be political or territorial boundaries.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

This answer presents a dilemma for you.

If there are no such thing as the 1967 Borders, then the Arab Palestinians have no defined territory in which to establish sovereignty and integrity.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What are the borders established by treaty?
> 
> 
> 
> The same borders that were defined before the Treaty of Lausanne.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Treaty of Lausanne does not mention "Palestine" once in the text.  Palestine the name for a region, is not mentioned once in the text.  What we call Palestine today, was included in the territorial description of Syria.



P F Tinmore said:


> So? How does that refute my post?


*(COMMENT)*

The legacy hostile of the Arab Palestinian _(in the form of 1948 War Remnants)_ never laid down their arms and accepted peace.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tony Blair blasts rock star for comparing Israel to Nazi Germany


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Tony Blair blasts rock star for comparing Israel to Nazi Germany


Isn't Tony Blair the loser who failed to bring peace to the ME?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Blair blasts rock star for comparing Israel to Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Tony Blair the loser who failed to bring peace to the ME?
Click to expand...


Why is Tony Blair responsible for the inability of Arabs-Moslems to cope in the modern age? 

Arabs-Moslems have been at war with each other as well as the kuffar since Islamism was invented.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Blair blasts rock star for comparing Israel to Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Tony Blair the loser who failed to bring peace to the ME?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is Tony Blair responsible for the inability of Arabs-Moslems to cope in the modern age?
> 
> Arabs-Moslems have been at war with each other as well as the kuffar since Islamism was invented.
Click to expand...

Are you making excuses for this loser?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> If there are no such thing as the 1967 Borders, then the Arab Palestinians have no defined territory in which to establish sovereignty and integrity.


Not true. Palestine has international borders.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Blair blasts rock star for comparing Israel to Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Tony Blair the loser who failed to bring peace to the ME?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is Tony Blair responsible for the inability of Arabs-Moslems to cope in the modern age?
> 
> Arabs-Moslems have been at war with each other as well as the kuffar since Islamism was invented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you making excuses for this loser?
Click to expand...


Why are you insisting on making excuses for Arabs-Moslems who have been slaughtering themselves and others since the invention of Islamism?

Who is responsible for the propensity of Arabs-Moslems to butcher, burn, smoosh, behead, shoot, dismember, etc., etc., their co-religionists?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Free (Speech) Palestine: Writers Talk about BDS and Beyond*

**


----------



## Hollie

Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement attracting groups with terrorist ties


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network



we got a lot of shills on Israels payroll here of course that hate you getting out the truth about them.that the world should boycott them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

LA RAM FAN said:


> fairandbalanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got a lot of shills on Israels payroll here of course that hate you getting out the truth about them.that the world should boycott them.
Click to expand...

Fascinating that only a BDS against Israel exists.
None against Russia, North Korea, Iran, Venezuela, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, etc.

Fascinating


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairandbalanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got a lot of shills on Israels payroll here of course that hate you getting out the truth about them.that the world should boycott them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascinating that only a BDS against Israel exists.
> None against Russia, North Korea, Iran, Venezuela, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, etc.
> 
> Fascinating
Click to expand...

Palestinians called for BDS. Did these others?


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, your video is about a guy all sad face that his chicken farm got destroyed in the war.  I didn't watch the whole thing.  But are you saying that they can't build chicken farms in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one example, of many, of the assholes in Israel destroying anything and everything in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, I ask you....
> 
> Is it IMPOSSIBLE to build a chicken farm in Gaza?
Click to expand...

It is possible to build a chicken farm in Gaza but not possible to count on it being left alone by the Israeli occupation force.
A poultry farmer Khalid Al-Haya expressed his anger after the occupation forces targeted his farm during the military attack on the Gaza Strip earlier this year.
"Four families earn their living from the farm, he said, and the losses as a result of the airstrike are estimated to be between $60,000 and $70,000."
Hundreds of chickens killed in Israeli airstrike on Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, your video is about a guy all sad face that his chicken farm got destroyed in the war.  I didn't watch the whole thing.  But are you saying that they can't build chicken farms in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one example, of many, of the assholes in Israel destroying anything and everything in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, I ask you....
> 
> Is it IMPOSSIBLE to build a chicken farm in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible to build a chicken farm in Gaza but not possible to count on it being left alone by the Israeli occupation force.
> A poultry farmer Khalid Al-Haya expressed his anger after the occupation forces targeted his farm during the military attack on the Gaza Strip earlier this year.
> "Four families earn their living from the farm, he said, and the losses as a result of the airstrike are estimated to be between $60,000 and $70,000."
> Hundreds of chickens killed in Israeli airstrike on Gaza
Click to expand...


So laughable.
This "news" cannot be found on any reliable news feed.
And the Israelis "targeted" the chickens specifically at this person's farm?
Really!!!!

Now, let us look at what drew Israel to strike any part of Gaza and what they were aiming at:

FEBRUARY 6, 2017 

Gaza residents said an armed training camp, a security compound and an observation post belonging to Hamas were hit.

Rocket from Gaza draws Israeli air strikes, one person wounded
------------
No mention by Reuters, or any other reliable source about any chicken farm being hit "on purpose", or at all.

Bravo Pallywood!!!  How many more prizes for videos and stories like this will you receive?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, your video is about a guy all sad face that his chicken farm got destroyed in the war.  I didn't watch the whole thing.  But are you saying that they can't build chicken farms in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one example, of many, of the assholes in Israel destroying anything and everything in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, I ask you....
> 
> Is it IMPOSSIBLE to build a chicken farm in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible to build a chicken farm in Gaza but not possible to count on it being left alone by the Israeli occupation force.
> A poultry farmer Khalid Al-Haya expressed his anger after the occupation forces targeted his farm during the military attack on the Gaza Strip earlier this year.
> "Four families earn their living from the farm, he said, and the losses as a result of the airstrike are estimated to be between $60,000 and $70,000."
> Hundreds of chickens killed in Israeli airstrike on Gaza
Click to expand...


Was that a Pally rocket that killed his chickens?


----------



## rylah

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, your video is about a guy all sad face that his chicken farm got destroyed in the war.  I didn't watch the whole thing.  But are you saying that they can't build chicken farms in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one example, of many, of the assholes in Israel destroying anything and everything in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, I ask you....
> 
> Is it IMPOSSIBLE to build a chicken farm in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible to build a chicken farm in Gaza but not possible to count on it being left alone by the Israeli occupation force.
> A poultry farmer Khalid Al-Haya expressed his anger after the occupation forces targeted his farm during the military attack on the Gaza Strip earlier this year.
> "Four families earn their living from the farm, he said, and the losses as a result of the airstrike are estimated to be between $60,000 and $70,000."
> Hundreds of chickens killed in Israeli airstrike on Gaza
Click to expand...




Pallywood cinema premiere-
Israeli special forces - on a special mission against Palestinian chicken!


----------



## Shusha

Eloy said:


> It is possible to build a chicken farm in Gaza but not possible to count on it being left alone by the Israeli <snip>



Right.  Thank you.  So let's talk about chicken farms in the context of the original discussion between myself and Tinmore.  I stated that Hamas (that would be the current government of Gaza) should develop an economy.  You know, maybe like chicken farms.  I also suggested hotels.  

It certainly IS possible to build an economy -- chicken farms and hotels.  It is actually MUCH easier to build an economy -- chicken farms and hotels -- than it is to build a massive tunnel system under your country.  So why doesn't Hamas build, or assist people in building,  chicken farms and hotels?

What would happen if Hamas put the boatloads of international aide into building chicken farms and hotels?  (Also water treatment plants, sewer infrastructure, and electric facilities for its population?)

Further, I'm going to assume you not colossally ignorant but instead deliberately neglectful and that you are well aware that Israel defends herself from terrorist attacks coming from Gaza, using both military and economic strategies.  What would happen if Hamas actually protected those chicken farms and hotels, instead of allowing them to be used to attack Israel?  Hey!  Here's an idea!  Why doesn't Hamas (the government of Gaza) prevent her citizens from attacking another sovereign nation?  Its actually kinda mind-blowing in its simplicity, ya know?  Hey, guess what, maybe Israel would actually HELP Hamas clean up the mess?


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, your video is about a guy all sad face that his chicken farm got destroyed in the war.  I didn't watch the whole thing.  But are you saying that they can't build chicken farms in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one example, of many, of the assholes in Israel destroying anything and everything in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, I ask you....
> 
> Is it IMPOSSIBLE to build a chicken farm in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible to build a chicken farm in Gaza but not possible to count on it being left alone by the Israeli occupation force.
> A poultry farmer Khalid Al-Haya expressed his anger after the occupation forces targeted his farm during the military attack on the Gaza Strip earlier this year.
> "Four families earn their living from the farm, he said, and the losses as a result of the airstrike are estimated to be between $60,000 and $70,000."
> Hundreds of chickens killed in Israeli airstrike on Gaza
Click to expand...


Here’s hoping that Hamas will name a street in honor of the chickens that were martyred.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, your video is about a guy all sad face that his chicken farm got destroyed in the war.  I didn't watch the whole thing.  But are you saying that they can't build chicken farms in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one example, of many, of the assholes in Israel destroying anything and everything in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, I ask you....
> 
> Is it IMPOSSIBLE to build a chicken farm in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible to build a chicken farm in Gaza but not possible to count on it being left alone by the Israeli occupation force.
> A poultry farmer Khalid Al-Haya expressed his anger after the occupation forces targeted his farm during the military attack on the Gaza Strip earlier this year.
> "Four families earn their living from the farm, he said, and the losses as a result of the airstrike are estimated to be between $60,000 and $70,000."
> Hundreds of chickens killed in Israeli airstrike on Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pallywood cinema premiere-
> Israeli special forces - on a special mission against Palestinian chicken!
Click to expand...

You sick fuck.

You think Israel killing civilians and destroying civilian infrastructure is funny. You think it is winning.

Israel is just shooting itself in the foot.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Hey, guess what, maybe Israel would actually HELP Hamas clean up the mess?



Agree with everything, just wanted to emphasize this one.
Thank You for bringing such positive thoughts to my mind, they make me happy for a second, before returning to reality 
Like when You suggested that Muslims help Jews in building on the Temple Mount
Beautiful thoughts. This would be a great Tikun, in my opinion.

וְגָר זְאֵב עִם כֶּבֶשׂ וְנָמֵר עִם גְּדִי יִרְבָּץ וְעֵגֶל וּכְפִיר וּמְרִיא יַחְדָּו וְנַעַר קָטֹן נֹהֵג בָּם. ז וּפָרָה וָדֹב תִּרְעֶינָה יַחְדָּו יִרְבְּצוּ יַלְדֵיהֶן וְאַרְיֵה כַּבָּקָר יֹאכַל תֶּבֶן


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, your video is about a guy all sad face that his chicken farm got destroyed in the war.  I didn't watch the whole thing.  But are you saying that they can't build chicken farms in Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one example, of many, of the assholes in Israel destroying anything and everything in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, I ask you....
> 
> Is it IMPOSSIBLE to build a chicken farm in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible to build a chicken farm in Gaza but not possible to count on it being left alone by the Israeli occupation force.
> A poultry farmer Khalid Al-Haya expressed his anger after the occupation forces targeted his farm during the military attack on the Gaza Strip earlier this year.
> "Four families earn their living from the farm, he said, and the losses as a result of the airstrike are estimated to be between $60,000 and $70,000."
> Hundreds of chickens killed in Israeli airstrike on Gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pallywood cinema premiere-
> Israeli special forces - on a special mission against Palestinian chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sick fuck.
> 
> You think Israel killing civilians and destroying civilian infrastructure is funny. You think it is winning.
> 
> Israel is just shooting itself in the foot.
Click to expand...


Throw Your emotional manipulations at the naives.
Palestinians have been killed in wars by their fellow Arabs en mass - and silence from the Pro-Palestinian side. Nada. Crickets.

How many in Syria, how many in Lebanon, Jordan, Iraq?
How many wars did the Palestinians fight against Arab countries, outside of Palestine/Israel?

But let's boycott Jewish businesses around the world - it solves ALL the problems


----------



## P F Tinmore

It is not just in college. This program is broadcast live on TV and radio Friday. Rebroadcast again on Sunday night. It is syndicated across the US. It is then put on Youtube.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It is not just in college. This program is broadcast live on TV and radio Friday. Rebroadcast again on Sunday night. It is syndicated across the US. It is then put on Youtube.



And we're back to  "SAFE SPACE" ...more hour long videos, same slogans.....

Aren't You articulate enough to make Your OWN points in a conversation?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> It is not just in college. This program is broadcast live on TV and radio Friday. Rebroadcast again on Sunday night. It is syndicated across the US. It is then put on Youtube.



[If only she was not related to You-know-who, and having the same kind of ideas. But she is, and she has exactly the same ideas ]

While Brooklyn-based “feminist” and Palestinian apologist Linda Sarsour is the progressive Left’s flavor of the month, George Mason University international law professor Noura Erakat is a more intellectually significant, and quickly rising, player in the anti-Jewish, Israel-hating business.

Approximately 50 people attended Erakat’s keynote address at the recent UC-Berkeley conference on the 50th anniversary of the Six Day War — “6 Days, 50 Years: 1967 and the Politics of Time.” The conference was part of a larger University of California project.

The young, bright Erakat — a practitioner of “lawfare” against Israel, and the niece of Palestinian Authority negotiator Saeb Erekat — seeks to undermine and destroy the Jewish state with a smile.
--------------

Erakat’s myopic hostility to Israel is all too common in Middle East studies, an academic field grinding a political axe against both the West and the indigenous Jewish population in the region. In Erakat, the discipline has found a dangerously engaging ideologue to fill its ranks.

(full article online)

Noura Erakat: Bashing Israel at UC-Berkeley


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Hail Australia !]

Upon meeting a Jewish person, says Dean, you should “reach out, shake their hand and say, ‘I’m sorry.’”

That “I’m sorry,” Dean writes, should be for a long list of shortcomings: Failing to mourn the Israeli athletes killed at the 1972 Olympic Games, dismissing Palestinian terrorist attacks, blaming the lack of Middle East peace solely on Israel, ignoring the BDS movement, and refusing to see the connection between radical Islamic terrorism against Israel and its attacks on the rest of the world.

(full article online)

Australian Columnist: We Should Apologize to the Jews


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just in college. This program is broadcast live on TV and radio Friday. Rebroadcast again on Sunday night. It is syndicated across the US. It is then put on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [If only she was not related to You-know-who, and having the same kind of ideas. But she is, and she has exactly the same ideas ]
> 
> While Brooklyn-based “feminist” and Palestinian apologist Linda Sarsour is the progressive Left’s flavor of the month, George Mason University international law professor Noura Erakat is a more intellectually significant, and quickly rising, player in the anti-Jewish, Israel-hating business.
> 
> Approximately 50 people attended Erakat’s keynote address at the recent UC-Berkeley conference on the 50th anniversary of the Six Day War — “6 Days, 50 Years: 1967 and the Politics of Time.” The conference was part of a larger University of California project.
> 
> The young, bright Erakat — a practitioner of “lawfare” against Israel, and the niece of Palestinian Authority negotiator Saeb Erekat — seeks to undermine and destroy the Jewish state with a smile.
> --------------
> 
> Erakat’s myopic hostility to Israel is all too common in Middle East studies, an academic field grinding a political axe against both the West and the indigenous Jewish population in the region. In Erakat, the discipline has found a dangerously engaging ideologue to fill its ranks.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Noura Erakat: Bashing Israel at UC-Berkeley
Click to expand...

Indeed, she is a remarkable young woman. Intelligent, articulate, and well educated. There are now many such Palestinians who have recently come of age to stand on the shoulders of Edward Said and Hanan Ashrawi. To the chagrin of the Israelis, they are putting Palestine back on the Map.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

I do not think you have grasped the concepts of sovereignty _(just yet → anyway)_.  While the Arab Palestinians have the "Right To" Sovereignty, the Arab Palestinians must be capable of establishing such; a domain that the Arab Palestinian .



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *※* The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,
> 
> 
> 
> You always crack me up when you post this. Can you post a 1948 map of Israel. You know, one that does not have those phony armistice line borders?
Click to expand...

*(BASIC CONCEPTS)*

Maps!!!  We don't need no stink'en Maps... (Adapted from Bllazing Saddles)  Israel is where it says that it is, and is willing to support and defend that claim.

*ARTICLE 3* Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933)
The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.​
*(COMMENT)*

Once Israel announced, established the controls and began to exercise supreme authority over a territory, no matter the size or shape, the concept of "Sovereign Equality" kicks-in.  It is independent of your recognition, and does not require your approval.

The concept of sovereign equality of States that is the acceptance of a sovereignty has been created and that it incorporates the following four principles:

That it is juridically equal to all other states;
That it enjoys the full sovereignty; having the capacity and power of a self-governing body;
That Israel is defending its territorial integrity;
Under international law, Israel faithfully has assumed its international duties and obligations.
These characteristics of Israel are distinct and completely different from anything like the paper tiger that is call State of Palestine.; or that of the "Entity."
*
(WHO OR WHAT IS PALESTINE)*

As I have tried, many time to explain, it was only after the adoption of A/RES/43/177 that the term "Palestine" came to replace the name "Palestine Liberation Organization."  And again → prior to the adoption of A/RES/67/19 4 December 2012 the Status of Palestine was that of an "Entity." _ (See UN Memo 21 December 2012 From the UN Under-Secretary General for Legal Affairs)  _For UN Purposes, it is only after the adoption of A/RES/67/19 that Palestine may be referred to as a "State."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Eloy

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to build a chicken farm in Gaza but not possible to count on it being left alone by the Israeli <snip>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Thank you.  So let's talk about chicken farms in the context of the original discussion between myself and Tinmore.  I stated that Hamas (that would be the current government of Gaza) should develop an economy.  You know, maybe like chicken farms.  I also suggested hotels.
> 
> It certainly IS possible to build an economy -- chicken farms and hotels.  It is actually MUCH easier to build an economy -- chicken farms and hotels -- than it is to build a massive tunnel system under your country.  So why doesn't Hamas build, or assist people in building,  chicken farms and hotels?
> 
> What would happen if Hamas put the boatloads of international aide into building chicken farms and hotels?  (Also water treatment plants, sewer infrastructure, and electric facilities for its population?)
> 
> Further, I'm going to assume you not colossally ignorant but instead deliberately neglectful and that you are well aware that Israel defends herself from terrorist attacks coming from Gaza, using both military and economic strategies.  What would happen if Hamas actually protected those chicken farms and hotels, instead of allowing them to be used to attack Israel?  Hey!  Here's an idea!  Why doesn't Hamas (the government of Gaza) prevent her citizens from attacking another sovereign nation?  Its actually kinda mind-blowing in its simplicity, ya know?  Hey, guess what, maybe Israel would actually HELP Hamas clean up the mess?
Click to expand...

How motivated would any person be to start a business enterprise in Gaza while in mourning for a family member slaughtered by the Israeli Occupation Force? The Israelis set  out to demoralize the people of Gaza who have survived massacres and sniper fire. They have largely succeeded.


----------



## Hollie

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to build a chicken farm in Gaza but not possible to count on it being left alone by the Israeli <snip>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Thank you.  So let's talk about chicken farms in the context of the original discussion between myself and Tinmore.  I stated that Hamas (that would be the current government of Gaza) should develop an economy.  You know, maybe like chicken farms.  I also suggested hotels.
> 
> It certainly IS possible to build an economy -- chicken farms and hotels.  It is actually MUCH easier to build an economy -- chicken farms and hotels -- than it is to build a massive tunnel system under your country.  So why doesn't Hamas build, or assist people in building,  chicken farms and hotels?
> 
> What would happen if Hamas put the boatloads of international aide into building chicken farms and hotels?  (Also water treatment plants, sewer infrastructure, and electric facilities for its population?)
> 
> Further, I'm going to assume you not colossally ignorant but instead deliberately neglectful and that you are well aware that Israel defends herself from terrorist attacks coming from Gaza, using both military and economic strategies.  What would happen if Hamas actually protected those chicken farms and hotels, instead of allowing them to be used to attack Israel?  Hey!  Here's an idea!  Why doesn't Hamas (the government of Gaza) prevent her citizens from attacking another sovereign nation?  Its actually kinda mind-blowing in its simplicity, ya know?  Hey, guess what, maybe Israel would actually HELP Hamas clean up the mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How motivated would any person be to start a business enterprise in Gaza while in mourning for a family member slaughtered by the Israeli Occupation Force? The Israelis set  out to demoralize the people of Gaza who have survived massacres and sniper fire. They have largely succeeded.
Click to expand...


Is English not your first language or do you simply use terms and slogans you dont understand?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,
> 
> I do not think you have grasped the concepts of sovereignty _(just yet → anyway)_.  While the Arab Palestinians have the "Right To" Sovereignty, the Arab Palestinians must be capable of establishing such; a domain that the Arab Palestinian .
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *※* The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,
> 
> 
> 
> You always crack me up when you post this. Can you post a 1948 map of Israel. You know, one that does not have those phony armistice line borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(BASIC CONCEPTS)*
> 
> Maps!!!  We don't need no stink'en Maps... (Adapted from Bllazing Saddles)  Israel is where it says that it is, and is willing to support and defend that claim.
> 
> *ARTICLE 3* Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933)
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Once Israel announced, established the controls and began to exercise supreme authority over a territory, no matter the size or shape, the concept of "Sovereign Equality" kicks-in.  It is independent of your recognition, and does not require your approval.
> 
> The concept of sovereign equality of States that is the acceptance of a sovereignty has been created and that it incorporates the following four principles:
> 
> That it is juridically equal to all other states;
> That it enjoys the full sovereignty; having the capacity and power of a self-governing body;
> That Israel is defending its territorial integrity;
> Under international law, Israel faithfully has assumed its international duties and obligations.
> These characteristics of Israel are distinct and completely different from anything like the paper tiger that is call State of Palestine.; or that of the "Entity."
> *
> (WHO OR WHAT IS PALESTINE)*
> 
> As I have tried, many time to explain, it was only after the adoption of A/RES/43/177 that the term "Palestine" came to replace the name "Palestine Liberation Organization."  And again → prior to the adoption of A/RES/67/19 4 December 2012 the Status of Palestine was that of an "Entity." _ (See UN Memo 21 December 2012 From the UN Under-Secretary General for Legal Affairs)  _For UN Purposes, it is only after the adoption of A/RES/67/19 that Palestine may be referred to as a "State."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> *ARTICLE 3* Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933)
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.


CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT

I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES

AHMED HILMI PASHA
PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY

Who Are The Palestinians?

This is a perfectly legal declaration and is gaining recognition around the world.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,
> 
> I do not think you have grasped the concepts of sovereignty _(just yet → anyway)_.  While the Arab Palestinians have the "Right To" Sovereignty, the Arab Palestinians must be capable of establishing such; a domain that the Arab Palestinian .
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *※* The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,
> 
> 
> 
> You always crack me up when you post this. Can you post a 1948 map of Israel. You know, one that does not have those phony armistice line borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(BASIC CONCEPTS)*
> 
> Maps!!!  We don't need no stink'en Maps... (Adapted from Bllazing Saddles)  Israel is where it says that it is, and is willing to support and defend that claim.
> 
> *ARTICLE 3* Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933)
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Once Israel announced, established the controls and began to exercise supreme authority over a territory, no matter the size or shape, the concept of "Sovereign Equality" kicks-in.  It is independent of your recognition, and does not require your approval.
> 
> The concept of sovereign equality of States that is the acceptance of a sovereignty has been created and that it incorporates the following four principles:
> 
> That it is juridically equal to all other states;
> That it enjoys the full sovereignty; having the capacity and power of a self-governing body;
> That Israel is defending its territorial integrity;
> Under international law, Israel faithfully has assumed its international duties and obligations.
> These characteristics of Israel are distinct and completely different from anything like the paper tiger that is call State of Palestine.; or that of the "Entity."
> *
> (WHO OR WHAT IS PALESTINE)*
> 
> As I have tried, many time to explain, it was only after the adoption of A/RES/43/177 that the term "Palestine" came to replace the name "Palestine Liberation Organization."  And again → prior to the adoption of A/RES/67/19 4 December 2012 the Status of Palestine was that of an "Entity." _ (See UN Memo 21 December 2012 From the UN Under-Secretary General for Legal Affairs)  _For UN Purposes, it is only after the adoption of A/RES/67/19 that Palestine may be referred to as a "State."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3* Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933)
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
> ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
> CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> 
> I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES
> 
> AHMED HILMI PASHA
> PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY
> 
> Who Are The Palestinians?
> 
> This is a perfectly legal declaration and is gaining recognition around the world.
Click to expand...


The Hamas Charter has much the same message "from the river to the sea". Lovely.

Do six people really represent "recognition around the world"?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

This "All Palestine Government" Declaration dated 28 SEP 48 is several months too late.  



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,
> 
> I do not think you have grasped the concepts of sovereignty _(just yet → anyway)_.  While the Arab Palestinians have the "Right To" Sovereignty, the Arab Palestinians must be capable of establishing such; a domain that the Arab Palestinian .
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *※* The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,
> 
> 
> 
> You always crack me up when you post this. Can you post a 1948 map of Israel. You know, one that does not have those phony armistice line borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(BASIC CONCEPTS)*
> 
> Maps!!!  We don't need no stink'en Maps... (Adapted from Bllazing Saddles)  Israel is where it says that it is, and is willing to support and defend that claim.
> 
> *ARTICLE 3* Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933)
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Once Israel announced, established the controls and began to exercise supreme authority over a territory, no matter the size or shape, the concept of "Sovereign Equality" kicks-in.  It is independent of your recognition, and does not require your approval.
> 
> The concept of sovereign equality of States that is the acceptance of a sovereignty has been created and that it incorporates the following four principles:
> 
> That it is juridically equal to all other states;
> That it enjoys the full sovereignty; having the capacity and power of a self-governing body;
> That Israel is defending its territorial integrity;
> Under international law, Israel faithfully has assumed its international duties and obligations.
> These characteristics of Israel are distinct and completely different from anything like the paper tiger that is call State of Palestine.; or that of the "Entity."
> *
> (WHO OR WHAT IS PALESTINE)*
> 
> As I have tried, many time to explain, it was only after the adoption of A/RES/43/177 that the term "Palestine" came to replace the name "Palestine Liberation Organization."  And again → prior to the adoption of A/RES/67/19 4 December 2012 the Status of Palestine was that of an "Entity." _ (See UN Memo 21 December 2012 From the UN Under-Secretary General for Legal Affairs)  _For UN Purposes, it is only after the adoption of A/RES/67/19 that Palestine may be referred to as a "State."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3* Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933)
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
> ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
> CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
> 
> I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES
> 
> AHMED HILMI PASHA
> PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY
> 
> Who Are The Palestinians?
> 
> This is a perfectly legal declaration and is gaining recognition around the world.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The All-Palestine Government was attempting to deny the Jewish People their right to self-determination and sovereignty which it established four months earlier. 

The All-Palestine Government was established by under the cover of the Arab League; but, actually by the Egyptian Government as a Puppet.  

The government was officially disbanded in 1958 by Order of the President of Egypt.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The All-Palestine Government was attempting to deny the Jewish People their right to self-determination and sovereignty which it established four months earlier.


Established where?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The All-Palestine Government was established by under the cover of the Arab League; but, actually by the Egyptian Government as a Puppet.


Israel was declared by the foreign Jewish Agency that was created in Zurich by the foreign World Zionist Organization. It was a foreign government imposed on Palestine by military force against the wishes of the vast majority of the people.

So what is your point?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

You sprinkle a little bit of truth in your response and think it tel a story.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The All-Palestine Government was established by under the cover of the Arab League; but, actually by the Egyptian Government as a Puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was declared by the foreign Jewish Agency that was created in Zurich by the foreign World Zionist Organization. It was a foreign government imposed on Palestine by military force against the wishes of the vast majority of the people.
> 
> So what is your point?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Jewish Agency was a _*requirement*_ found in Article 4, Mandate for Palestine.  The "Zionist Organization" *[meaning the World Zionist Organization (WZO) of which you speak]*, merely sanctioned it as a component according to organization and constitution are in the opinion of the Mandatory appropriate, shall be recognized as such agency.  The Jewish Agency was assembled with Jewish Assets in the territory under the Mandate.

The principle purpose of the Jewish Agency was to advise and cooperate with the British Mandate Administration of Palestine on issues of economic, social and other matters were to arise in the establishment of the Jewish National Home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine, and to assist in the development of the Territory under the Mandate.

*NOTE*:  "Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis."  (See Paragraph 22 of the *The Political History of Palestine under British Administration*)​
This is completely different from the All-Palestine Government (APG).   The APG was assembled after the outbreak of hostilities Israeli War Independence (1948) to "govern the Egyptian-controlled enclave in Gaza."  

√  The President of the APG was Hajj Amin al-Husseini, a hostile combatant on the side of the central Powers serving as Ottoman Army Officer (Artillery) during the Great War (WWI).  In 1929 Haj Amin al Husseini, then the Mufti of Jerusalem, disseminated allegations to the Arabs in Palestine claiming that the Jews were planning to take over the al-Aqsa Mosque.  The principle trigger for the 1929 Riots.  That same year, the Mufti of Jerusalem coordinated with  anti-Zionist --- anti-British Jihadist [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheikh']Sheikh Izz ad-Din al-Qassam, who would form the Palestinian Black Hand.  During the WWII, the Mufti of Jerusalem was one of the prime movers and authors to the draft Declaration of German-Arab cooperation and support for the Axis Powers.[/URL]
[URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Izz_ad-Din_al-Qassam'][/URL]
[URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Izz_ad-Din_al-Qassam']√  The Prime Minister of the APG was [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmed_Hilmi_Pasha']Ahmed Hilmi Pasha.   Ahmed Hilmi Pasha was a fromer General Officer in the Army of the Ottoman Empire (Central Powers).  As a member of the Arab Higher Committee Ahmed Hilmi Pasha was once exiled; but on the outbreak of hostilities in 1938, Ahmed Hilmi Pasha was allowed back into the British Mandate.  Ahmed Hilmi Pasha served as the Chairman of the Arab National Bank, and was Finance Ministers for both the Arab Kingdom and for the Emir if Jordan. [/URL][/URL]​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The All-Palestine Government was established by under the cover of the Arab League; but, actually by the Egyptian Government as a Puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was declared by the foreign Jewish Agency that was created in Zurich by the foreign World Zionist Organization. It was a foreign government imposed on Palestine by military force against the wishes of the vast majority of the people.
> 
> So what is your point?
Click to expand...

The Point....
is that you are a Jew hater who denies the Jewish Nation the right to re-establish their sovereignty on their ancestral homeland.

"Arabs from Arabia are indigenous, but the indigenous Jews are foreigners"

That is your Mantra

Muslims are indigenous, but Jews are foreigners.

Keep singing it. It has a nice tune.

Usually out of tune, but keep trying.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The All-Palestine Government was established by under the cover of the Arab League; but, actually by the Egyptian Government as a Puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was declared by the foreign Jewish Agency that was created in Zurich by the foreign World Zionist Organization. It was a foreign government imposed on Palestine by military force against the wishes of the vast majority of the people.
> 
> So what is your point?
Click to expand...

You never answered my question of when you actually studied the Treaty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> √ The President of the APG was blah, blah, blah...


So?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The All-Palestine Government was established by under the cover of the Arab League; but, actually by the Egyptian Government as a Puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was declared by the foreign Jewish Agency that was created in Zurich by the foreign World Zionist Organization. It was a foreign government imposed on Palestine by military force against the wishes of the vast majority of the people.
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answered my question of when you actually studied the Treaty.
Click to expand...

Which treaty?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The All-Palestine Government was established by under the cover of the Arab League; but, actually by the Egyptian Government as a Puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was declared by the foreign Jewish Agency that was created in Zurich by the foreign World Zionist Organization. It was a foreign government imposed on Palestine by military force against the wishes of the vast majority of the people.
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Point....
> is that you are a Jew hater who denies the Jewish Nation the right to re-establish their sovereignty on their ancestral homeland.
> 
> "Arabs from Arabia are indigenous, but the indigenous Jews are foreigners"
> 
> That is your Mantra
> 
> Muslims are indigenous, but Jews are foreigners.
> 
> Keep singing it. It has a nice tune.
> 
> Usually out of tune, but keep trying.
Click to expand...

Keep dancing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> This is completely different from the All-Palestine Government (APG). The APG was assembled after the outbreak of hostilities Israeli War Independence (1948) to "govern the Egyptian-controlled enclave in Gaza."


Independent from what?

Gaza was not carved out as a separate entity until 1949.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The principle purpose of the Jewish Agency was to advise and cooperate with the British Mandate Administration of Palestine...


The Jewish agency was a creature of the Mandate. When the Mandate left, they had no authority.

So, before the end of the Mandate they had no authority to create a state. After the end of the Mandate, they had no authority to be there.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The All-Palestine Government was established by under the cover of the Arab League; but, actually by the Egyptian Government as a Puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was declared by the foreign Jewish Agency that was created in Zurich by the foreign World Zionist Organization. It was a foreign government imposed on Palestine by military force against the wishes of the vast majority of the people.
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answered my question of when you actually studied the Treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which treaty?
Click to expand...

The Treaty of Lasagna of which you bleat but of which you know dipshit.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The principle purpose of the Jewish Agency was to advise and cooperate with the British Mandate Administration of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish agency was a creature of the Mandate. When the Mandate left, they had no authority.
> 
> So, before the end of the Mandate they had no authority to create a state. After the end of the Mandate, they had no authority to be there.
Click to expand...

And you seem to be the only person on earth who holds this opinion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The All-Palestine Government was established by under the cover of the Arab League; but, actually by the Egyptian Government as a Puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was declared by the foreign Jewish Agency that was created in Zurich by the foreign World Zionist Organization. It was a foreign government imposed on Palestine by military force against the wishes of the vast majority of the people.
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answered my question of when you actually studied the Treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which treaty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Treaty of Lasagna of which you bleat but of which you know dipshit.
Click to expand...

So, what about it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The principle purpose of the Jewish Agency was to advise and cooperate with the British Mandate Administration of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish agency was a creature of the Mandate. When the Mandate left, they had no authority.
> 
> So, before the end of the Mandate they had no authority to create a state. After the end of the Mandate, they had no authority to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you seem to be the only person on earth who holds this opinion.
Click to expand...

Where is the flaw in my assessment?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

I think you have your timeline screwed-up again.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The principle purpose of the Jewish Agency was to advise and cooperate with the British Mandate Administration of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish agency was a creature of the Mandate. When the Mandate left, they had no authority.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The first half of the 20th Century was not the era of the mass media, instant replay, and internet messaging.  Things were not always seamless.

•  The Allied Powers agreed on the framework of the Mandate at the 1920 San Remo Convention; which included the concepts of the Jewish National Home and the Jewish Agency.
•  In 1922, the Mandate for Palestine was issued; wherein the Allied Powers have agreed to Article 4, and the creation of the Jewish Agency.
•  In August 1929, The Jewish Agency officially came into being; the same month as the 1929 Arab riots in Palestine.
•  In May 1948, the Mandate terminated but subsequently the Zionist General Council decided that the Agency should continue to deal with immigration to Israel, absorption of immigrants, land settlement; as a quasi-Governmental Agency.  
•  In 1952, "the Knesset enacted the World Zionist Organization (WZO)-The Jewish Agency (Status) Law, defining the WZO as "also the Jewish Agency."
※→  WORLD ZIONIST ORGANISATION and JEWISH AGENCY (STATUS) LAW 5713-1952​


P F Tinmore said:


> So, before the end of the Mandate they had no authority to create a state. After the end of the Mandate, they had no authority to be there.


*(COMMENT)*

This is disinformation, not grounded in fact or 

Prior to the end of the Mandate, the Jewish Agency was one of a choir of Jewish representatives that coordinated with the United Nations Palestine Commission _(which was a legal entity administered under United Nations Mandate)_ on the Jewish self-determination action to declare independence; to secure their blessing.

There was nearly a seamless transition between the UK Mandate period and the State of Israel authority under Independence.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Prior to the end of the Mandate, the Jewish Agency was one of a choir of Jewish representatives that coordinated with the United Nations Palestine Commission _(which was a legal entity administered under United Nations Mandate)_ on the Jewish self-determination action to declare independence; to secure their blessing.


Where did it say that they were authorized to declare a Jewish state and who would give them the land for their state?

And where did it say that the Jewish Agency existed separate from the Mandate?

BTW, the Jewish Agency was an advisory body to the Mandate with no power of authority.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Where did it say that they were authorized to declare a Jewish state and who would give them the land for their state?



You have to be authorized before you can declare a State?!  By whom?!  Where do you come up with stuff like this?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The principle purpose of the Jewish Agency was to advise and cooperate with the British Mandate Administration of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish agency was a creature of the Mandate. When the Mandate left, they had no authority.
> 
> So, before the end of the Mandate they had no authority to create a state. After the end of the Mandate, they had no authority to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you seem to be the only person on earth who holds this opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the flaw in my assessment?
Click to expand...

The flaw?
The Treaty is a big ass document that references other documents and you try to bullshit everyone that you've mastered it.
But then again, this very conversation is a retread of how I pointed out your bullshit a little over a month ago.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The principle purpose of the Jewish Agency was to advise and cooperate with the British Mandate Administration of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish agency was a creature of the Mandate. When the Mandate left, they had no authority.
> 
> So, before the end of the Mandate they had no authority to create a state. After the end of the Mandate, they had no authority to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you seem to be the only person on earth who holds this opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the flaw in my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The flaw?
> The Treaty is a big ass document that references other documents and you try to bullshit everyone that you've mastered it.
> But then again, this very conversation is a retread of how I pointed out your bullshit a little over a month ago.
Click to expand...

You are dancing around the question.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The principle purpose of the Jewish Agency was to advise and cooperate with the British Mandate Administration of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish agency was a creature of the Mandate. When the Mandate left, they had no authority.
> 
> So, before the end of the Mandate they had no authority to create a state. After the end of the Mandate, they had no authority to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you seem to be the only person on earth who holds this opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the flaw in my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The flaw?
> The Treaty is a big ass document that references other documents and you try to bullshit everyone that you've mastered it.
> But then again, this very conversation is a retread of how I pointed out your bullshit a little over a month ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dancing around the question.
Click to expand...

The problem is, you do not understand the issues.
You do not understand the documents, the treaties, the Mandates, the 
everything, and YET you post as if you were an expert in security, in treaties, in Mandates, etc etc.

Keep dancing, dancing man, or start singing.  It won't make any difference in your ability to understand what the issues are all about.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The principle purpose of the Jewish Agency was to advise and cooperate with the British Mandate Administration of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish agency was a creature of the Mandate. When the Mandate left, they had no authority.
> 
> So, before the end of the Mandate they had no authority to create a state. After the end of the Mandate, they had no authority to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you seem to be the only person on earth who holds this opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the flaw in my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The flaw?
> The Treaty is a big ass document that references other documents and you try to bullshit everyone that you've mastered it.
> But then again, this very conversation is a retread of how I pointed out your bullshit a little over a month ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dancing around the question.
Click to expand...


That’s your usual tactic when you’re left with no option but to retreat.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish agency was a creature of the Mandate. When the Mandate left, they had no authority.
> 
> So, before the end of the Mandate they had no authority to create a state. After the end of the Mandate, they had no authority to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> And you seem to be the only person on earth who holds this opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the flaw in my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The flaw?
> The Treaty is a big ass document that references other documents and you try to bullshit everyone that you've mastered it.
> But then again, this very conversation is a retread of how I pointed out your bullshit a little over a month ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dancing around the question.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is, you do not understand the issues.
> You do not understand the documents, the treaties, the Mandates, the
> everything, and YET you post as if you were an expert in security, in treaties, in Mandates, etc etc.
> 
> Keep dancing, dancing man, or start singing.  It won't make any difference in your ability to understand what the issues are all about.
Click to expand...

Dance around what? You never specified what it was.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

This is an almost an invalid question.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the end of the Mandate, the Jewish Agency was one of a choir of Jewish representatives that coordinated with the United Nations Palestine Commission _(which was a legal entity administered under United Nations Mandate)_ on the Jewish self-determination action to declare independence; to secure their blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did it say that they were authorized to declare a Jewish state and who would give them the land for their state?
> 
> And where did it say that the Jewish Agency existed separate from the Mandate?
> 
> BTW, the Jewish Agency was an advisory body to the Mandate with no power of authority.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Q1:  Where did it say that they were authorized to declare a Jewish state?

√  *FUNCTIONS and POWERS - Chapter IV - UN Charter:*
*Article 10*
The General Assembly may discuss any questions or any matters within the scope of the present Charter or relating to the powers and functions of any organs provided for in the present Charter, and, except as provided in Article 12, may make recommendations to the Members of the United Nations or to the Security Council or to both on any such questions or matters.

•  The United Nations Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) made the recommendation options.  The UN General Assembly selected A/RES/181(II) 29 November 1947 as the Resolution to adopt.
※  As originally stated, the announcement from the Provisional Government was was issued:
§  Pursuant to Chapter I, UN Charter, Article 1(2) → principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples.
§  After completing the minimum "Steps Preparatory to Independence" -  Part 1, Section "B" - A/RES/181(II).
§  Pursuant to the Preamble and Article 2, Mandate for Palestine,
≜  Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people,
≜  The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions, and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.​
Q2:  Who would give them the land for their state?

•  Invalid Question.  The Question makes an incorrect presumption that the land was gifted from some entity, to some entity.  --- OR --- The question presuppose that the land must be granted from some entity to some entity.  Neither postulate is correct.  This is a question of sovereignty and not ownership.  I own the land on which my house sits; but it is sovereign federal territory.

•  The Israeli People, immigrated to the Territory under the Mandate, have the right to self-determination, that they freely determine their political status; and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.

•  The Allied Powers in 1920 and the Allied Powers in 1947 that it was necessary to recognize the collective rights of the immigrant turned indigenous which are indispensable for their existence, well-being and integral development as peoples.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • The United Nations Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) made the recommendation options. The UN General Assembly selected A/RES/181(II) 29 November 1947 as the Resolution to adopt.
> ※ As originally stated, the announcement from the Provisional Government was was issued:
> § Pursuant to Chapter I, UN Charter, Article 1(2) → principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples.
> § After completing the minimum "Steps Preparatory to Independence" - Part 1, Section "B" - A/RES/181(II).


Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented.

What else do you have?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • Invalid Question. The Question makes and incorrect presumption that the land was gifted from some entity, to some entity. --- OR --- The question presuppose that the land must be granted from some entity to some entity. Neither postulate is correct.


Wrong! The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,
> 
> This is an almost an invalid question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the end of the Mandate, the Jewish Agency was one of a choir of Jewish representatives that coordinated with the United Nations Palestine Commission _(which was a legal entity administered under United Nations Mandate)_ on the Jewish self-determination action to declare independence; to secure their blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did it say that they were authorized to declare a Jewish state and who would give them the land for their state?
> 
> And where did it say that the Jewish Agency existed separate from the Mandate?
> 
> BTW, the Jewish Agency was an advisory body to the Mandate with no power of authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Q1:  Where did it say that they were authorized to declare a Jewish state?
> 
> √  *FUNCTIONS and POWERS - Chapter IV - UN Charter:*
> *Article 10*
> The General Assembly may discuss any questions or any matters within the scope of the present Charter or relating to the powers and functions of any organs provided for in the present Charter, and, except as provided in Article 12, may make recommendations to the Members of the United Nations or to the Security Council or to both on any such questions or matters.
> 
> •  The United Nations Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) made the recommendation options.  The UN General Assembly selected A/RES/181(II) 29 November 1947 as the Resolution to adopt.
> ※  As originally stated, the announcement from the Provisional Government was was issued:
> §  Pursuant to Chapter I, UN Charter, Article 1(2) → principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples.
> §  After completing the minimum "Steps Preparatory to Independence" -  Part 1, Section "B" - A/RES/181(II).
> §  Pursuant to the Preamble and Article 2, Mandate for Palestine,
> ≜  Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people,
> ≜  The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions, and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.​
> Q2:  Who would give them the land for their state?
> 
> •  Invalid Question.  The Question makes an incorrect presumption that the land was gifted from some entity, to some entity.  --- OR --- The question presuppose that the land must be granted from some entity to some entity.  Neither postulate is correct.  This is a question of sovereignty and not ownership.  I own the land on which my house sits; but it is sovereign federal territory.
> 
> •  The Israeli People, immigrated to the Territory under the Mandate, have the right to self-determination, that they freely determine their political status; and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.
> 
> •  The Allied Powers in 1920 and the Allied Powers in 1947 that it was necessary to recognize the collective rights of the immigrant turned indigenous which are indispensable for their existence, well-being and integral development as peoples.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Please, explain this part:
"The Allied Powers in 1920 and the Allied Powers in 1947 that it was necessary to recognize the collective rights of the immigrant turned indigenous"

Who are the immigrant turned indigenous?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Wrong! The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to Palestine.



The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to the Jewish people for their National Homeland.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to the Jewish people for their National Homeland.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

Yes, this is one of those flip-flops that 'the Arab Palestinians do; depending on what suits them.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • The United Nations Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) made the recommendation options. The UN General Assembly selected A/RES/181(II) 29 November 1947 as the Resolution to adopt.
> ※ As originally stated, the announcement from the Provisional Government was was issued:
> § Pursuant to Chapter I, UN Charter, Article 1(2) → principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples.
> § After completing the minimum "Steps Preparatory to Independence" - Part 1, Section "B" - A/RES/181(II).
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented.
> 
> What else do you have?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

When the UN Palestine Commission adjourned Sine Die, it made it perfectly clear, in a publically released forum (Press Release PAL/169), (17 MAY 1948) that:  "The Commission has not been dissolved. I*n fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented.*"

You can hardly get any more plain text and unambiguous as that.

BUT, the more interesting use of A/RES/181(II) comes from the Palestinian Declaration of Independence (1988):

Despite the historical injustice inflicted on the Palestinian Arab people resulting in their dispersion and depriving them of their right to self-determination, following upon UN General Assembly Resolution 181 (1947), which partitioned Palestine into two states, one Arab, one Jewish, yet it is this Resolution that still provides those conditions of international legitimacy that ensure the right of the Palestinian Arab people to sovereignty.​
Now when I first say this, I had to read it a couple of times.  Then, of course, there are the two more recent resolutions that dredge-up this historic document:

√  A/RES/43/177 (15 December 1988) wherein the UN Acknowledges the proclamation of the State of Palestine by the Palestine National Council on 15 November 1988:

→ Recalling its resolution 181 (II) of 29 November 1947, in which,inter alia, it called for the establishment of an Arab State and a Jewish State in Palestine.​
√  A/RES/67/19 (4 December 2012), wherein the UN _Decides_ to accord to Palestine non-member observer State status in the United Nations:

_→  Recalling_ its resolution 181 (II) of 29 November 1947,​
The next time you go to NYC, be sure to stop-by 405 E 42nd St and tell them that "Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented."  While the Arab Palestinians may have rejected it, they cannot use their rejection to stop the self-determination of the Israeli people.

F. *ADMISSION TO MEMBERSHIP* IN THE UNITED NATIONS; A/RES/181 (II)

When the independence of *either the Arab or the Jewish State* as envisaged in this plan has become effective and the declaration and undertaking, as envisaged in this plan, have been signed by either of them, sympathetic consideration should be given to its application for admission to membership in the United Nations in accordance with Article 4 of the Charter of the United Nations.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

Now you are just plan foolish.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Invalid Question. The Question makes and incorrect presumption that the land was gifted from some entity, to some entity. --- OR --- The question presuppose that the land must be granted from some entity to some entity. Neither postulate is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to Palestine.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Palestine was not a party to the Treaty.  In fact, the word Palestine does not appear in the treaty.

There is NO OBLIGATION or PROMISE to the Arab Palestinian if they are not a party to the treaty.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to the Jewish people for their National Homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

I thought you were the expert...at bullshit.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The principle purpose of the Jewish Agency was to advise and cooperate with the British Mandate Administration of Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish agency was a creature of the Mandate. When the Mandate left, they had no authority.
> 
> So, before the end of the Mandate they had no authority to create a state. After the end of the Mandate, they had no authority to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you seem to be the only person on earth who holds this opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the flaw in my assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The flaw?
> The Treaty is a big ass document that references other documents and you try to bullshit everyone that you've mastered it.
> But then again, this very conversation is a retread of how I pointed out your bullshit a little over a month ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dancing around the question.
Click to expand...

The fact that you don't know anything but the assay of the Treaty.
You're a fucking imbecile.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ Sixties Fan, _et al_,

Yes, of course.



Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,
> 
> This is an almost an invalid question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the end of the Mandate, the Jewish Agency was one of a choir of Jewish representatives that coordinated with the United Nations Palestine Commission _(which was a legal entity administered under United Nations Mandate)_ on the Jewish self-determination action to declare independence; to secure their blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did it say that they were authorized to declare a Jewish state and who would give them the land for their state?
> 
> And where did it say that the Jewish Agency existed separate from the Mandate?
> 
> BTW, the Jewish Agency was an advisory body to the Mandate with no power of authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Q1:  Where did it say that they were authorized to declare a Jewish state?
> 
> √  *FUNCTIONS and POWERS - Chapter IV - UN Charter:*
> *Article 10*
> The General Assembly may discuss any questions or any matters within the scope of the present Charter or relating to the powers and functions of any organs provided for in the present Charter, and, except as provided in Article 12, may make recommendations to the Members of the United Nations or to the Security Council or to both on any such questions or matters.
> 
> •  The United Nations Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) made the recommendation options.  The UN General Assembly selected A/RES/181(II) 29 November 1947 as the Resolution to adopt.
> ※  As originally stated, the announcement from the Provisional Government was was issued:
> §  Pursuant to Chapter I, UN Charter, Article 1(2) → principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples.
> §  After completing the minimum "Steps Preparatory to Independence" -  Part 1, Section "B" - A/RES/181(II).
> §  Pursuant to the Preamble and Article 2, Mandate for Palestine,
> ≜  Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people,
> ≜  The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions, and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.​
> Q2:  Who would give them the land for their state?
> 
> •  Invalid Question.  The Question makes an incorrect presumption that the land was gifted from some entity, to some entity.  --- OR --- The question presuppose that the land must be granted from some entity to some entity.  Neither postulate is correct.  This is a question of sovereignty and not ownership.  I own the land on which my house sits; but it is sovereign federal territory.
> 
> •  The Israeli People, immigrated to the Territory under the Mandate, have the right to self-determination, that they freely determine their political status; and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.
> 
> •  The Allied Powers in 1920 and the Allied Powers in 1947 that it was necessary to recognize the collective rights of the immigrant turned indigenous which are indispensable for their existence, well-being and integral development as peoples.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, explain this part:
> "The Allied Powers in 1920 and the Allied Powers in 1947 that it was necessary to recognize the collective rights of the immigrant turned indigenous"
> 
> Who are the immigrant turned indigenous?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The reason that the Allied Powers made citizenship explicit was to allow the Jewish Immigrants under Article 4 to be able to vote (citizens of the realm).  The ability 

For  the purposes of this Order and pending the introduction of an Order in Council regulating Palestinian citizenship, the following *persons shall be deemed to be Palestinian citizens*:–

(a)  Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the date of commencement of this Order.

(b)  All persons of other than Turkish nationality habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the said date, who shall _*within two calendar months of the said date make application for Palestinian citizenship*_ in such form and before such officer as may be prescribed by the High Commissioner.​
Understanding the “indigenous” designation is tricky.  (See UN Fact Sheet: Who are indigenous peoples?)

√  The two most applicable criteria _(but not the only criteria)_:

•  Self- identification as indigenous peoples at the individual level and accepted by the community as their
member.

•  Strong link to territories and surrounding natural resources​
Remember:  The Allied Powers agreed in Paragraph 3 of the Preamble to the Mandate That:

•  Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country;​Coupled with citizenship, the status is fixed; a strong link was established.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Palestine was not a party to the Treaty. In fact, the word Palestine does not appear in the treaty.


Neither was Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, or Iraq.

Why do you keep pimping this Israeli talking point?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • Self- identification as indigenous peoples at the individual level and accepted by the community as their
> member.


The Zionist settlers never identified themselves as part of the community. They kept themselves away from the community.

They were not accepted by the community as members of the community.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Self- identification as indigenous peoples at the individual level and accepted by the community as their
> member.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist settlers never identified themselves as part of the community. They kept themselves away from the community.
> 
> They were not accepted by the community as members of the community.
Click to expand...

You need to pay attention to your koranology lessons. The Islamist community has a 1,400 year history of loathing for the Jewish community.

Prior to re-establishment of the Jewish community in the area invaded and conquered by the Islamist colonist community, that jewish community was under the bootheel of dhimmitude imposed by the Islamist community.

Talk that over with the community attending your madrassah.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the Treaty. In fact, the word Palestine does not appear in the treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither was Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, or Iraq.
> 
> Why do you keep pimping this Israeli talking point?
Click to expand...

And that's why Syria is currently occupying Lebanon.
And I don't see you complaining.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> "The Commission has not been dissolved. I*n fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented.*"


I don't know what this guy was smoking...but...here are some questions that you always duck.

There were proposed borders. What happened to them?

Jerusalem was supposed to be an international city. What happened to that?

There was supposed to be an economic union. What happened to that?

The militaries of the states were to ultimately be under the control of the UN. What happened to that?

All of the Palestinian citizen who normally live in the territory that becomes the Jewish state will be citizens of that state. This would include all refugees. What happened to that?

I don't see any part of Resolution 181 that was ever implemented.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to the Jewish people for their National Homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Its the same link I always give you.  Gave it to you just last week.  Instead of playing dumb -- why don't you address it?  Oh wait, I know why. Because it gives rights to the Jewish people.  Can't have that.  The HORROR!


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Self- identification as indigenous peoples at the individual level and accepted by the community as their
> member.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist settlers never identified themselves as part of the community. They kept themselves away from the community.
> 
> They were not accepted by the community as members of the community.
Click to expand...


This may come as quite a shock to you.  Are you sitting down?  There are TWO distinct cultural groups living in the territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Self- identification as indigenous peoples at the individual level and accepted by the community as their
> member.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist settlers never identified themselves as part of the community. They kept themselves away from the community.
> 
> They were not accepted by the community as members of the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may come as quite a shock to you.  Are you sitting down?  There are TWO distinct cultural groups living in the territory.
Click to expand...

Correction. It is not "the territory" it is Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to the Jewish people for their National Homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the same link I always give you.  Gave it to you just last week.  Instead of playing dumb -- why don't you address it?  Oh wait, I know why. Because it gives rights to the Jewish people.  Can't have that.  The HORROR!
Click to expand...

I've read the link. Quote the part you are thinking about. I didn't see it.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Self- identification as indigenous peoples at the individual level and accepted by the community as their
> member.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist settlers never identified themselves as part of the community. They kept themselves away from the community.
> 
> They were not accepted by the community as members of the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may come as quite a shock to you.  Are you sitting down?  There are TWO distinct cultural groups living in the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction. It is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
Click to expand...


Nope.  It is the sovereign territory of the State of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Self- identification as indigenous peoples at the individual level and accepted by the community as their
> member.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist settlers never identified themselves as part of the community. They kept themselves away from the community.
> 
> They were not accepted by the community as members of the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may come as quite a shock to you.  Are you sitting down?  There are TWO distinct cultural groups living in the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction. It is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  It is the sovereign territory of the State of Israel.
Click to expand...

Link. Provide the quote so I don't do a wild goose chase looking for something that is not there.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to the Jewish people for their National Homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the same link I always give you.  Gave it to you just last week.  Instead of playing dumb -- why don't you address it?  Oh wait, I know why. Because it gives rights to the Jewish people.  Can't have that.  The HORROR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've read the link. Quote the part you are thinking about. I didn't see it.
Click to expand...


Of course you didn't see it.  You studiously ignore it.  Deliberately so you don't have to give rights to the Jewish people.  

One more time.  Jewish.  National.  Homeland.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne ceded the territory to the Jewish people for their National Homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the same link I always give you.  Gave it to you just last week.  Instead of playing dumb -- why don't you address it?  Oh wait, I know why. Because it gives rights to the Jewish people.  Can't have that.  The HORROR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've read the link. Quote the part you are thinking about. I didn't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't see it.  You studiously ignore it.  Deliberately so you don't have to give rights to the Jewish people.
> 
> One more time.  Jewish.  National.  Homeland.
Click to expand...

One more time. Citizenship in Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> One more time. Citizenship in Palestine.



The use of the term "Palestine" in a legal document**, alone, most certainly does NOT constitute the creation of a State nor does it preclude, prevent or prohibit a Jewish State from being created. 


** And the legal document you are using is not the Treaty of Lausanne, but likely the Citizenship Order of 1925.  Of course you ignore all the documents which lay claim to a Jewish National Homeland as though anything with the word Jewish in it can't possibly be legal or even exist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time. Citizenship in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The use of the term "Palestine" in a legal document**, alone, most certainly does NOT constitute the creation of a State nor does not preclude, prevent or prohibit a Jewish State from being created.
> 
> 
> ** And the legal document you are using is not the Treaty of Lausanne, but likely the Citizenship Order of 1925.  Of course you ignore all the documents which lay claim to a Jewish National Homeland as though anything with the word Jewish in it can't possibly be legal or even exist.
Click to expand...

They say the same thing.

BTW, you are grasping at straws.

BTW revisited. I am a neutral observer to this conflict. I am not Jewish or Israeli. I am not Muslim or Palestinian. I am just a mid-western WASP who developed an interest about 15 years ago.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> BTW, you are grasping at straws.
> 
> BTW revisited. I am a neutral observer to this conflict. I am not Jewish or Israeli. I am not Muslim or Palestinian. I am just a mid-western WASP who developed an interest about 15 years ago.



I am grasping at straws?  You are disregarding entire legal documents because they don't say what you want them to say and completely misreading other legal documents to suit your fantasy.  

And "neutral", my ass.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you are grasping at straws.
> 
> BTW revisited. I am a neutral observer to this conflict. I am not Jewish or Israeli. I am not Muslim or Palestinian. I am just a mid-western WASP who developed an interest about 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am grasping at straws?  You are disregarding entire legal documents because they don't say what you want them to say and completely misreading other legal documents to suit your fantasy.
> 
> And "neutral", my ass.
Click to expand...

You won't quote passages because the documents don't say what you want.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

That is correct. Your observation is absolutely correct.  And all the regional cultures of the former Ottoman Empire were treated _(to the best of the Mandate Authorities abilities)_ nearly the same.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not a party to the Treaty. In fact, the word Palestine does not appear in the treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither was Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, or Iraq.
> 
> Why do you keep pimping this Israeli talking point?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

None of these countries were a party to the Treaty.  And four out of five came about in very similar fashion:

•  Egypt:  28 February 1922 released from Administration as a UK Protectorate; 
...  18 June 1953 released from occupation after the 1952 Revolution
•  Iraq:  3 October 1932 released from Administration under the British Mandate
•  Lebanon:  22 November 1943 released from Administration under the French Mandate
•  Syria:  17 April 1946 released from Administration under the French Mandate
•  Jordan:  25 May 1946 released from Administration under the British Mandate
•  Israel:  14 May 1948 released from Administration under the British Mandate

The Arab Palestinians were constant and continuous complainers and totally uncooperative.  They were the reason for the delay in establishing independence.  With the exception of Egypt becoming a Kingdom in 1922, and Iraq becoming a Kingdom in 1932, the four regional Mandates.  The entire set of Mandates ,in this particular region, were carve-outs of:

Six Major Sanjaks:
•  Zor (Autonomous)
•  Aleppo
•  Hama
•  Damascus
•  Hawran
•  Ma'an​
The Central Vilayet of Beirut consisting of:
•  Sanjaks of Jerusalem (Autonomous)
•  Sanjaks of Nablas
•  Sanjaks of Beirut
•  Sanjaks of Mount Lebanon (Autonomous)
•  Sanjaks of Triipoli​
What made the Mandate of Palestine different to this day is the hostile behaviors of the Arab Palestinians themselves.  

*(ON THE MATTER OF PIMPING TALKING POINTS)*

Yes, I have may faults; but, this is not one of them.  I know that I should invites more discussion and argument (talking points); but I don't feel that the manner of selecting what I respond to as all that small or insignificant (pimping).

•  I try to deliver my responses in succinct statements designed to support one side of an issue; and to frame a response that is firmed-up by salient comments from readily available sources.
•  I try to make my response free standing _(like one domino in a string of domino's)_ that created persuasive retorts that lead the reader to the conclusion on there own _(not talking down to them)_.​
If I appreciate a "talking point" _(Arab - Israeli - American - Russian - etc)_ and respond, that means I have seen something of interest _(negative or positive)_.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> What made the Mandate of Palestine different to this day is the hostile behaviors of the Arab Palestinians themselves.


No, It was Zionist settler colonialism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> None of these countries were a party to the Treaty. And four out of five came about in very similar fashion:
> 
> • Egypt: 28 February 1922 released from Administration as a UK Protectorate;
> ... 18 June 1953 released from occupation after the 1952 Revolution
> • Iraq: 3 October 1932 released from Administration under the British Mandate
> • Lebanon: 22 November 1943 released from Administration under the French Mandate
> • Syria: 17 April 1946 released from Administration under the French Mandate
> • Jordan: 25 May 1946 released from Administration under the British Mandate
> • Israel: 14 May 1948 released from Administration under the British Mandate


Palestine still under 100 years of military occupation.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,, _et al_,

Yes, and don't expect that to change.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of these countries were a party to the Treaty. And four out of five came about in very similar fashion:
> 
> • Egypt: 28 February 1922 released from Administration as a UK Protectorate;
> ... 18 June 1953 released from occupation after the 1952 Revolution
> • Iraq: 3 October 1932 released from Administration under the British Mandate
> • Lebanon: 22 November 1943 released from Administration under the French Mandate
> • Syria: 17 April 1946 released from Administration under the French Mandate
> • Jordan: 25 May 1946 released from Administration under the British Mandate
> • Israel: 14 May 1948 released from Administration under the British Mandate
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine still under 100 years of military occupation.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

As long as the Arab-Palestinian presents itself as a population of ready made Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters, the longer they won't care.

While many nations in the world may sign the various non-binding or unenforceable resolutions, they don't want to deal with another potential threat.

As long as the Arab-Palestinians pervert the course of peace, and they actively pursue ways to stall and cloud the good faith talks on how resolve disputes by peaceful means, the longer they wait.  Even if it takes another 100 years.  It is getting to the point that the logic of either side will matter.  It will soon be just a feud.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What made the Mandate of Palestine different to this day is the hostile behaviors of the Arab Palestinians themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> No, It was Zionist settler colonialism.
Click to expand...


No it was the hostility toward the idea of a Jewish State in the Jewish ancestral homeland.  A hostility which is reflected even in the language you use while fallaciously claiming "neutrality".


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> As long as the Arab-Palestinian presents itself as a population of ready made Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters, the longer they won't care.


Do you mean like defending themselves?

They were not like that before the Zionist settler colonial project.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the Arab-Palestinian presents itself as a population of ready made Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters, the longer they won't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like defending themselves?
> 
> They were not like that before the Zionist settler colonial project.
Click to expand...

Defending themselves against a force 1/100th smaller than them?
How lame.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Palestine Support Network Australia-PSNA, on behalf of its member groups is pleased to announce that the Royal Flying Doctors (RFDS), South East Section, has advised us that it has not entered into any commercial or contractual agreement with Elbit Systems Australia.

http://www.psna.net.au/wordpress/wp...-statement-re-RFDS-and-Elbit_Sept-25-2017.pdf


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You won't quote passages because the documents don't say what you want.



I've stopped quoting passages because I have quoted them dozens of times over the years and you consistently fail to respond to them.  But here we go again:  

Turkey cedes territory with the Treaty of Lausanne:

_*ARTICLE 16*.
Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, *the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned. *

*ARTICLE 30*.
Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become ipsofacto, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.
(emphasis mine)._

The parties concerned determine the settlement in the Mandate for Palestine:

*(PREAMBLE)*
_Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favor of* the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people*, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country; and

Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the *historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country*; and

Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have selected His Britannic Majesty as the Mandatory for Palestine; and
_
*ART. 2.*
_The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such *political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home,* as laid down in the preamble, and the development of* self-governing institutions*, and_ _also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.
_
*ART. 4.*
_*An appropriate Jewish agency shall be recognised as a public body *for the purpose of advising and co-operating with the Administration of Palestine in such economic, social and other matters as may affect the *establishment of the Jewish national home *and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine, and, subject always to the control of the Administration to assist and take part in the development of the country.

The Zionist organization, so long as its organization and constitution are in the opinion of the Mandatory appropriate, shall be recognised as such agency. It shall take steps in consultation with His Britannic Majesty's Government to secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in *the establishment of the Jewish national home.*
_
*ART. 7.*
_The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to *facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
*_
*ART. 11.*
_The Administration of Palestine shall take all necessary measures to safeguard the interests of the community in connection with the development of the country, and, subject to any international obligations accepted by the Mandatory, shall have full power to provide for public ownership or control of any of the natural resources of the country or of the public works, services and utilities established or to be established therein. It shall introduce a land system appropriate to the needs of the country, having regard, among other things, to the desirability of promoting the close settlement and intensive cultivation of the land._

_*The Administration may arrange with the Jewish agency mentioned in Article 4 to construct or operate, upon fair and equitable terms, any public works, services and utilities, and to develop any of the natural resources of the country*, in so far as these matters are not directly undertaken by the Administration. Any such arrangements shall provide that no profits distributed by such agency, directly or indirectly, shall exceed a reasonable rate of interest on the capital, and any further profits shall be utilised by it for the benefit of the country in a manner approved by the Administration._
(emphasis mine)

The Palestine Citizenship Order of 1925 was the fulfillment of Article 7 of the Palestine Mandate.  Notice that one of the things the naturalization law was required to do was to "facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews":

The Palestinian Citizenship Order, under the administration of Britain, accomplished a number of things:  

1.  It created a Palestinian nationality -- as distinct from a Turkish, Jordanian, Syrian, Lebanese, etc.
2.  It transferred the citizenship of Turkish nationals residing in Palestine to Palestinian nationality.
3.  It facilitated the acquisition of Palestinian nationality for Jewish immigrants/returnees.


What ALL this did NOT do was:
1.  create a State of Palestine
2.  prohibit a State for the Jewish people (in fact, the treaties require it)
3.  end British administration or control over the territory


If you are trying to argue, as is customary in international law, that the treaties transferred nationality from Turkish to Palestinian and should have transferred from Palestinian to Israeli with the declaration of Israel's independence -- I agree with you.  That is normally what happens.  It didn't happen.  Why?  Arab hostility.  

But if you are trying to argue that any of this somehow prevents or prohibits a Jewish State from existing, or that it created a State of Palestine for the Arab people  -- you are just wrong.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the Arab-Palestinian presents itself as a population of ready made Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters, the longer they won't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like defending themselves?
Click to expand...


There is nothing to defend themselves FROM!  

The fact that the Jewish people, like all people, have an inherent, inviolable right to self-determination on ancestral homelands is not an ATTACK on other people.


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> The fact that the Jewish people, like all people, have an inherent, inviolable right to self-determination on ancestral homelands is not an ATTACK on other people.


What about their attacks on other people? Why try to confuse that with "self-determination?"


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Jewish people, like all people, have an inherent, inviolable right to self-determination on ancestral homelands is not an ATTACK on other people.
> 
> 
> 
> What about their attacks on other people? Why try to confuse that with "self-determination?"
Click to expand...

Why are you usually posting only vague posts which say absolutely nothing?

You have something specific to say, say it.  Do not be vague.
And you do owe me answers to two other posts in two of your threads which you do not seem to want to answer.

Pro Israel posters must be banned, apparently, from what you wrote in your newest thread.

So, may I ask you what your knowledge of the history of the area is and what is your knowledge of Jews and Arabs to want to somewhat ban the Pro Israel side from posting on the forums?


----------



## abi

I owe you? Read what you wrote. I owe you nothing and I do not respond to troll posts; whether they are creating a straw man to argue with or posting from a narrative as it is definitively known is irrelevant to me and to rational discussion.

I suppose you believe that boycotting or criticizing Israel is antisemitic and shows support for terrorists, fair?


----------



## Shusha

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Jewish people, like all people, have an inherent, inviolable right to self-determination on ancestral homelands is not an ATTACK on other people.
> 
> 
> 
> What about their attacks on other people? Why try to confuse that with "self-determination?"
Click to expand...


Because self-determination for all people is -- SHOULD BE -- the starting place.  If you begin with the idea that BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian people have inherent, inviolable rights to self-determination in that territory then you will see that the presence of NEITHER people is an attack on the other.  

And once THAT is out of the way, its a simple conflict which a simple solution.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> If you are trying to argue, as is customary in international law, that the treaties transferred nationality from Turkish to Palestinian and should have transferred from Palestinian to Israeli with the declaration of Israel's independence -- I agree with you. That is normally what happens. It didn't happen. Why? Arab hostility.


The transfer of nationality from Turkish to Palestinian was by treaty following international law. Where is the treaty transferring it to Israel?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are trying to argue, as is customary in international law, that the treaties transferred nationality from Turkish to Palestinian and should have transferred from Palestinian to Israeli with the declaration of Israel's independence -- I agree with you. That is normally what happens. It didn't happen. Why? Arab hostility.
> 
> 
> 
> The transfer of nationality from Turkish to Palestinian was by treaty following international law. Where is the treaty transferring it to Israel?
Click to expand...


When Israel declared independance and created her own nationality laws, just as Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, etc did, according to the demands for a Jewish State in the Mandate for Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are trying to argue, as is customary in international law, that the treaties transferred nationality from Turkish to Palestinian and should have transferred from Palestinian to Israeli with the declaration of Israel's independence -- I agree with you. That is normally what happens. It didn't happen. Why? Arab hostility.
> 
> 
> 
> The transfer of nationality from Turkish to Palestinian was by treaty following international law. Where is the treaty transferring it to Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Israel declared independance and created her own nationality laws, just as Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, etc did, according to the demands for a Jewish State in the Mandate for Palestine.
Click to expand...

The Mandate for Palestine was not a place. And besides, they left Palestine without a treaty with Israel.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are trying to argue, as is customary in international law, that the treaties transferred nationality from Turkish to Palestinian and should have transferred from Palestinian to Israeli with the declaration of Israel's independence -- I agree with you. That is normally what happens. It didn't happen. Why? Arab hostility.
> 
> 
> 
> The transfer of nationality from Turkish to Palestinian was by treaty following international law. Where is the treaty transferring it to Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Israel declared independance and created her own nationality laws, just as Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, etc did, according to the demands for a Jewish State in the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine was not a place. And besides, they left Palestine without a treaty with Israel.
Click to expand...


The Mandate for Palestine is a legal document.  It provides for a State for the Jewish peoples.  In accordance with that legal document, Israel declared independence and created her own nationality laws.  You are playing silly word games.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Jewish people, like all people, have an inherent, inviolable right to self-determination on ancestral homelands is not an ATTACK on other people.
> 
> 
> 
> What about their attacks on other people? Why try to confuse that with "self-determination?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because self-determination for all people is -- SHOULD BE -- the starting place.  If you begin with the idea that BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian people have inherent, inviolable rights to self-determination in that territory then you will see that the presence of NEITHER people is an attack on the other.
> 
> And once THAT is out of the way, its a simple conflict which a simple solution.
Click to expand...

OK, I have:

1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people in Palestine, including:

(_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;

(_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;

UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
What do you have?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Jewish people, like all people, have an inherent, inviolable right to self-determination on ancestral homelands is not an ATTACK on other people.
> 
> 
> 
> What about their attacks on other people? Why try to confuse that with "self-determination?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because self-determination for all people is -- SHOULD BE -- the starting place.  If you begin with the idea that BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian people have inherent, inviolable rights to self-determination in that territory then you will see that the presence of NEITHER people is an attack on the other.
> 
> And once THAT is out of the way, its a simple conflict which a simple solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I have:
> 
> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people in Palestine, including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
> What do you have?
Click to expand...


The Israeli right to self defense from acts of Islamic terrorism. 

All you have is apologetics for Islamic terrorists. Hows’ that workin’ out for ya’ so far?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> The Mandate for Palestine is a legal document. It provides for a State for the Jewish peoples.


Where does it say that. Quote the passage.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The Israeli right to self defense from acts of Islamic terrorism.


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli right to self defense from acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that?
Click to expand...


I sure do. 

Do you have a link to something contrary?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> What do you have?



You're kidding, right?  We have everything I just posted (AGAIN!) in post #2691.  We have UNGA #273.  And there's one more thing...Jeeze what was it again?  Oh YEAH!  We have an actual State.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli right to self defense from acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that?
Click to expand...


Surely you are not going to argue that some States and some peoples have no right to defend themselves, are you?

Article 51 of the UN Charter:  _Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations ..._


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine is a legal document. It provides for a State for the Jewish peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say that. Quote the passage.
Click to expand...


Post #2691.  From no more than a few hours ago.  Sheesh. 

I know, I know...you are going to argue that it doesn't use the word "State", aren't you?  Lame.  Note that your UN resolutions concerning the Arab Palestinians also don't use the word "State".  UNGA 273 does.  Oops.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Jewish people, like all people, have an inherent, inviolable right to self-determination on ancestral homelands is not an ATTACK on other people.
> 
> 
> 
> What about their attacks on other people? Why try to confuse that with "self-determination?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because self-determination for all people is -- SHOULD BE -- the starting place.  If you begin with the idea that BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian people have inherent, inviolable rights to self-determination in that territory then you will see that the presence of NEITHER people is an attack on the other.
> 
> And once THAT is out of the way, its a simple conflict which a simple solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I have:
> 
> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people in Palestine, including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
> What do you have?
Click to expand...


That resolution was in 1974, after 4 failed wars against Israel, and 10 years after Arafat and the KGB created the Palestinians as a Nationality and the KGB created several other nationalities around the world.

That is after the Arabs rejected Partitions in 1937 and 1947.

Did you bother to read the whole article from the link you posted?  Here is some of it:

"
Particularly interesting and problematic is the following: 

5. _Further recognizes_ the right of the Palestinian people to regain its rights by all means in accordance with the purposes and principles of the Charter of the United Nations;

The above phrase is a masterpiece of ambiguity. It could mean that the Palestinians have the right to use all means (including indiscriminate terror against civilians) to attain their rights, in accordance with the fact that the UN Charter supports self-determination. However,  it could mean that they have the right to attain their rights only using means that are in accordance with the purposes and principles of the charter, which does not support war crimes.* Though it is hard to believe, since at the time of adoption of the resolution, the PLO and other Palestinian groups were engaged in hijacking air planes and killing school children, the former interpretation may be the correct one.*

--------------
So, what does that resolution actually mean to you?
Does it include hijacks, bus blowing, killing school children, etc?
Is that the right way to become an Independent State after one has refused two partitions and lost 4 wars to destroy Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Is that the right way to become an Independent State after one has refused two partitions and lost 4 wars to destroy Israel?


What other people would give away part of their country? Give me some names.

What wars have the Palestinians lost? Link? Hint, the Palestinians have never had an army?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the right way to become an Independent State after one has refused two partitions and lost 4 wars to destroy Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> What other people would give away part of their country? Give me some names.
> 
> What wars have the Palestinians lost? Link? Hint, the Palestinians have never had an army?
Click to expand...

You are beyond laughable.  Laugh, clown, laugh.

You do not know the meaning of a country.
Keep confusing the region called Palestine with some country which never existed and which the Arabs refused to create because they wanted the whole pie.

But, let us look at how the Arab "Palestinians" easily gave away 78% of their "country" to the Hashemite clan so that they could create "their country" out of most of the Mandate for Palestine.

Or also, let us look how the Arab Palestinians never cried at all when Jordan took the "West Bank" and Egypt took Gaza and kept all of that for 19 years all to themselves.

Not for one second did the "Arab Palestinians" cry a river over their country STOLEN by their fellow Arab Egyptian or Jordanian .

And neither have you !!!!!!!!

Don't let me keep you from clowning around.

Forward


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> What other people would give away part of their country? Give me some names.



You're kidding, right?

North and South Korea.  Czech Republic and Slovakia.  Bosnia & Herzegovina, Croatia, Macedonia, Montenegro, Serbia, Slovena, Kosovo.  Sudan and South Sudan.  India and Pakistan and Bangladesh.  USSR.  Ireland. 

Um.  The Ottoman Empire and Turkey.

Also places where it hasn't happened yet (and may not):  Canada and Quebec.  Spain and Catalonia.  China and Tibet.  UK and Scotland.  Iraq and Kurdistan.  The US and Hawaii.


How many did you want me to name?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,Sixties Fan, _et al_,

Oh come-on now.  Be realistic.



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the right way to become an Independent State after one has refused two partitions and lost 4 wars to destroy Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> What other people would give away part of their country? Give me some names.
> 
> What wars have the Palestinians lost? Link? Hint, the Palestinians have never had an army?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

It is true that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) has never had a conventional fighting force; they have had numerous Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters, to include but not limited to: the Palestinian Black Hand, the Holy War Army, the Arab Liberation Army, --- and:

Hamas
Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ)
Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade
Popular Resistance Committees (PRC)
Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
Popular Front for theLiberation of Palestine (PFLP)
Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)
Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC)
Harakat al-Sabireen



P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate for Palestine was not a place. And besides, they left Palestine without a treaty with Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

Technically, the Mandate is a legal instrument, and place is called the "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies" by the Palestine Order-in-Council, hereinafter described as Palestine."  But I find it very odd that since everyone in this discussion group knows what was meant.  You comment added nothing to the content.



P F Tinmore said:


> No, It was Zionist settler colonialism.


*
(COMMENT)*

Technically, there was never any colonialism.  The Zionist _(prior to May 1948)_ did not extend any type of influence through the control over a dependent Arab Palestinians or any territory over which the Mandate Applied.  The Zionist/Jewish Settlers and Refugees were immigrants who were willing to assist Mandatory Power in the establishment of the Jewish National Home, as agreed by the Allied Powers and at the direction of the League of Nations.  And again, while it was true that the territories under the Mandate were "non-self governing," the Mandate called for the development of self-governing institutions which the Arab Palestinian declined to participate.    

Technically, the Arab Palestinians, who at every opportunity to participate in the governing, declined to do so.   The Arab Palestinians, essentially said that if they cannot have it all the would turn to non-peaceful means and resort to violence.      The Arab Palestinians would have nothing to defend, since they never established any sovereignty or territorial integrity.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other people would give away part of their country? Give me some names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right?
> 
> North and South Korea.  Czech Republic and Slovakia.  Bosnia & Herzegovina, Croatia, Macedonia, Montenegro, Serbia, Slovena, Kosovo.  Sudan and South Sudan.  India and Pakistan and Bangladesh.  USSR.  Ireland.
> 
> Um.  The Ottoman Empire and Turkey.
> 
> Also places where it hasn't happened yet (and may not):  Canada and Quebec.  Spain and Catalonia.  China and Tibet.  UK and Scotland.  Iraq and Kurdistan.  The US and Hawaii.
> 
> 
> How many did you want me to name?
Click to expand...

Not the same thing. None of those had to chop off part of their countries to give to foreign settlers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It is true that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) has never had a conventional fighting force; they have had numerous Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters, to include but not limited to: the Palestinian Black Hand, the Holy War Army, the Arab Liberation Army, --- and:
> 
> Hamas
> Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ)
> Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade
> Popular Resistance Committees (PRC)
> Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
> Popular Front for theLiberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC)
> Harakat al-Sabireen


Those are all civilian militias. How many of those have a tank, or an airplane, or artillery.

Those are all responses to Israel's military attacks against Palestine's civilian population.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Technically, the Mandate is a legal instrument, and place is called the "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies" by the Palestine Order-in-Council, hereinafter described as Palestine." But I find it very odd that since everyone in this discussion group knows what was meant. You comment added nothing to the content.


No, you have that wrong. The Order in Council was when Britain occupied Turkish territory.

The Mandate could not apply until after Turkey ceded the land to Palestine. That changed the rules for British control. Actually it was supposed to be assistance not control. But Britain continued to treat Palestine like a military occupation.

Naturally, the Palestinians opposed a military occupation.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Not the same thing. None of those had to chop off part of their countries to give to foreign settlers.



None of those countries viewed the obvious indigenous peoples as "foreign settlers".  Neither do you, since you have admitted in the past that the Jewish people resident in the land are, indeed, indigenous peoples.  

Therefore what you are really arguing is that people removed from the land become foreigners and have no claim to the land.  Fine.  So be it.  Refugee problem solved.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate could not apply until after Turkey ceded the land to Palestine.



Turkey did not cede land to Palestine.  Turkey renounced all claims to territory outside that territory granted to her in the Treaty of Lausanne.  Those lands came under the control of other parties.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Technically, there was never any colonialism.


You're joking, right?

Britain called it colonialism. The Zionists called it colonialism. The Palestinians call it colonialism. History calls it colonialism. The facts on the ground call it colonialism.

Then you say it is not. And all this on territory that Israel has never legally acquired.

Oh, what to believe, what to believe???


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, there was never any colonialism.
> 
> 
> 
> You're joking, right?
> 
> Britain called it colonialism. The Zionists called it colonialism. The Palestinians call it colonialism. History calls it colonialism. The facts on the ground call it colonialism.
> 
> Then you say it is not. And all this on territory that Israel has never legally acquired.
> 
> Oh, what to believe, what to believe???
Click to expand...



Apparently you believe whatever nonsense you make up in your own head regardless of actual law and fact. 

How's about addressing the legal document the Mandate for Palestine which gives the legal right for the Jewish people to enact sovereignty over land. How's about you address UNGA 273 which confirms and recognizes that legal process.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> How's about addressing the legal document the Mandate for Palestine which gives the legal right for the Jewish people to enact sovereignty over land.


No it doesn't.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Technically, the Arab Palestinians, who at every opportunity to participate in the governing, declined to do so.


Not true. Every effort of the Palestinians to exercise their right to self determination was beat down by the British. Their institutions were closed. Their leaders were either jailed, exiled, or killed.

Oh yeah, and it was Palestinian incompetence that kept them from developing an independent state.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, the Arab Palestinians, who at every opportunity to participate in the governing, declined to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Every effort of the Palestinians to exercise their right to self determination was beat down by the British. Their institutions were closed. Their leaders were either jailed, exiled, or killed.
> 
> Oh yeah, and it was Palestinian incompetence that kept them from developing an independent state.
Click to expand...

That’s quite a list of conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other people would give away part of their country? Give me some names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right?
> 
> North and South Korea.  Czech Republic and Slovakia.  Bosnia & Herzegovina, Croatia, Macedonia, Montenegro, Serbia, Slovena, Kosovo.  Sudan and South Sudan.  India and Pakistan and Bangladesh.  USSR.  Ireland.
> 
> Um.  The Ottoman Empire and Turkey.
> 
> Also places where it hasn't happened yet (and may not):  Canada and Quebec.  Spain and Catalonia.  China and Tibet.  UK and Scotland.  Iraq and Kurdistan.  The US and Hawaii.
> 
> 
> How many did you want me to name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the same thing. None of those had to chop off part of their countries to give to foreign settlers.
Click to expand...


Some portion of your invented “country of Pal’istan” was chopped off?

What portion did the Islamic settlers / invaders chop off?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, the Mandate is a legal instrument, and place is called the "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies" by the Palestine Order-in-Council, hereinafter described as Palestine." But I find it very odd that since everyone in this discussion group knows what was meant. You comment added nothing to the content.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have that wrong. The Order in Council was when Britain occupied Turkish territory.
> 
> The Mandate could not apply until after Turkey ceded the land to Palestine. That changed the rules for British control. Actually it was supposed to be assistance not control. But Britain continued to treat Palestine like a military occupation.
> 
> Naturally, the Palestinians opposed a military occupation.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

1917 - 1920:  The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) over the entirety of the Levant provinces within the Ottoman Empire.
1918:  Armistice of Mudros - Complete surrender of the entire Ottoman Empire
1919–1922:  Turkish War of Independence
1920:  OETA replaced by a Civilian Administration
1920:  The Peace Treaty of Sèvres
1922:  Mandate for Palestine
1922:  Palestine Order-in-Council
1924:  Convention between the United States and Great Britain in respect to Rights in Palestine
1924:  Treaty of Lausanne replaces Treaty of Sèvres
1925:  Palestinian Citizenship (Amendment) Order, 1931

Turkey DID NOT "Turkey ceded the land to Palestine."  Palestine was NOT a party to the Treaty.

ARTICLE I6.

Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.

The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, the Mandate is a legal instrument, and place is called the "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies" by the Palestine Order-in-Council, hereinafter described as Palestine." But I find it very odd that since everyone in this discussion group knows what was meant. You comment added nothing to the content.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have that wrong. The Order in Council was when Britain occupied Turkish territory.
> 
> The Mandate could not apply until after Turkey ceded the land to Palestine. That changed the rules for British control. Actually it was supposed to be assistance not control. But Britain continued to treat Palestine like a military occupation.
> 
> Naturally, the Palestinians opposed a military occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 1917 - 1920:  The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) over the entirety of the Levant provinces within the Ottoman Empire.
> 1918:  Armistice of Mudros - Complete surrender of the entire Ottoman Empire
> 1919–1922:  Turkish War of Independence
> 1920:  OETA replaced by a Civilian Administration
> 1920:  The Peace Treaty of Sèvres
> 1922:  Mandate for Palestine
> 1922:  Palestine Order-in-Council
> 1924:  Convention between the United States and Great Britain in respect to Rights in Palestine
> 1924:  Treaty of Lausanne replaces Treaty of Sèvres
> 1925:  Palestinian Citizenship (Amendment) Order, 1931
> 
> Turkey DID NOT "Turkey ceded the land to Palestine."  Palestine was NOT a party to the Treaty.
> 
> ARTICLE I6.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK, but Turkey had to cede the land to Palestine before the Mandate could commence operations.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

Maybe it is just me, but I think this is even an outrageous a claim, ebvenfor you.   BUT that is just me. 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) has never had a conventional fighting force; they have had numerous Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters, to include but not limited to: the Palestinian Black Hand, the Holy War Army, the Arab Liberation Army, --- and:
> 
> Hamas
> Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ)
> Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade
> Popular Resistance Committees (PRC)
> Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
> Popular Front for theLiberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC)
> Harakat al-Sabireen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all civilian militias. How many of those have a tank, or an airplane, or artillery.
> 
> Those are all responses to Israel's military attacks against Palestine's civilian population.
Click to expand...

*(QUESTION)*

By what standard are you going to stand-up and say:  HAMAS, PIJ, etc, are civilian militias?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> Maybe it is just me, but I think this is even an outrageous a claim, ebvenfor you.   BUT that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) has never had a conventional fighting force; they have had numerous Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters, to include but not limited to: the Palestinian Black Hand, the Holy War Army, the Arab Liberation Army, --- and:
> 
> Hamas
> Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ)
> Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade
> Popular Resistance Committees (PRC)
> Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP)
> Popular Front for theLiberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC)
> Harakat al-Sabireen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all civilian militias. How many of those have a tank, or an airplane, or artillery.
> 
> Those are all responses to Israel's military attacks against Palestine's civilian population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> By what standard are you going to stand-up and say:  HAMAS, PIJ, etc, are civilian militias?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

They are civilians not military. They are formed in groups, unaffiliated with the government, to defend their country.


----------



## Likkmee

Howzabout Costa Rica ? That rapper is probably what Yeshua REALLY looks like.
He nailed us too but forgot the shark story !


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Looks like it is the PA and other Arab Leaders that the Arab Palestinians should be boycotting for their situation]





[Full article online)

The best years in Palestinian history, economically, were under "occupation" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

No, that would be incorrect.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, the Mandate is a legal instrument, and place is called the "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies" by the Palestine Order-in-Council, hereinafter described as Palestine." But I find it very odd that since everyone in this discussion group knows what was meant. You comment added nothing to the content.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have that wrong. The Order in Council was when Britain occupied Turkish territory.
> 
> The Mandate could not apply until after Turkey ceded the land to Palestine. That changed the rules for British control. Actually it was supposed to be assistance not control. But Britain continued to treat Palestine like a military occupation.
> 
> Naturally, the Palestinians opposed a military occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 1917 - 1920:  The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) over the entirety of the Levant provinces within the Ottoman Empire.
> 1918:  Armistice of Mudros - Complete surrender of the entire Ottoman Empire
> 1919–1922:  Turkish War of Independence
> 1920:  OETA replaced by a Civilian Administration
> 1920:  The Peace Treaty of Sèvres
> 1922:  Mandate for Palestine
> 1922:  Palestine Order-in-Council
> 1924:  Convention between the United States and Great Britain in respect to Rights in Palestine
> 1924:  Treaty of Lausanne replaces Treaty of Sèvres
> 1925:  Palestinian Citizenship (Amendment) Order, 1931
> 
> Turkey DID NOT "Turkey ceded the land to Palestine."  Palestine was NOT a party to the Treaty.
> 
> ARTICLE I6.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but Turkey had to cede the land to Palestine before the Mandate could commence operations.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Turkish Republic did not emerge as an independent nation until 29 October 1923 (succeeding the Ottoman Empire).  But by then, the Ottoman Empire had already surrendered the entire Levant to the Allied Power (Mudros Armistice 1918 and the Treaty of Sèvres).  The Mandate was framed in 1920 (San Remo), created and published in 1922, then ratified in 1923. The Treaty of Lausanne became effective in August 1924.

Nothing was ceded to Palestine; nor any of the territories under Mandate.  It all went to the control of the Allied Powers.  

The Arab Palestinians, like any of the other cultures and populations, cannot derive anything at all from the various treaties, because the Treaty is an agreement concluded between States _(with the authority to consented to be bound by the treaty)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

You can call them what you want.



P F Tinmore said:


> They are civilians not military. They are formed in groups, unaffiliated with the government, to defend their country.


*(COMMENT)*

These "groups" dedicated to perform political acts; they are Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters.  These criminals are dedicated to the idea of instilling a climate of fear -- establishing conditions conducive to political coercion.  These "groups" use violence or threat of violence intended to coerce or to intimidate governments or societies with of goals that are generally political, religious, or ideological.

•  They disseminate propaganda, in the territories, which are either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or acts of aggression against Israel;

•  They believe Palestine is an exclusive homeland of the Arab Palestinian people; 

•  They believe Palestine, with the boundaries it had during the British Mandate, is an indivisible territorial unit.  Making it impossible for a two-State solution.​They are not freedom fighters.  They are not defending their country; but instead provoking opponents to take actions to suppress hostile activity.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Nothing was ceded to Palestine; nor any of the territories under Mandate. It all went to the control of the Allied Powers.


Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law,* nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*​
Article 30 is of a great significance. It constituted a declaration of existing international law and the standard practice of states. This was despite the absence of a definite international law rule of state succession under which the nationals of predecessor state could _ipso facto_ acquire the nationality of the successor.129 “As a rule, however, States have conferred their nationality on the former nationals of the predecessor State.”130 In practice, almost all peace treaties concluded between the Allies and other states at the end of World War I embodied nationality provisions similar to those of the Treaty of Lausanne. *The inhabitants of Palestine, as the successors of this territory, henceforth acquired Palestinian nationality even if there was no treaty with Turkey.131*


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> These "groups" dedicated to perform political acts; they are Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters. These criminals are dedicated to the idea of instilling a climate of fear -- establishing conditions conducive to political coercion.


Oh my, so much name calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • They believe Palestine, with the boundaries it had during the British Mandate, is an indivisible territorial unit. Making it impossible for a two-State solution.


The territory defined by their international borders.

Isn't that the meaning of the right to territorial integrity?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dr. Nadia Abu El-Haj on the Occupation's effects on Palestinian Academia*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Lisa Rofel on why boycott Israel (and not other countries)?*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UN Women becomes fifth UN agency in Jordan to drop its contracts with G4S following BDS pressure*

*3 October 2017, Amman –*

The United Nations Entity for Gender Equality and the Empowerment of Women (UN Women) in Jordan has dropped
its contracts with the world’s largest security firm, occupation profiteer G4S, following an ongoing BDS campaign over the firm’s role in Israel’s violations of human rights.

Jordan BDS welcomes UN Women’s decision and salutes the agency for taking a principled step in line with its core values of promoting human rights and human dignity. Accordingly, UN Women has become the fifth UN agency in Jordan to drop its contracts with occupation profiteer G4S alongside WFP, UNOPS, UNICEF and UNHCR.

UN Women becomes fifth UN agency in Jordan to drop its contracts with G4S following BDS pressure | الأردن تُقاطع


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was ceded to Palestine; nor any of the territories under Mandate. It all went to the control of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law,* nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*​
> Article 30 is of a great significance. It constituted a declaration of existing international law and the standard practice of states. This was despite the absence of a definite international law rule of state succession under which the nationals of predecessor state could _ipso facto_ acquire the nationality of the successor.129 “As a rule, however, States have conferred their nationality on the former nationals of the predecessor State.”130 In practice, almost all peace treaties concluded between the Allies and other states at the end of World War I embodied nationality provisions similar to those of the Treaty of Lausanne. *The inhabitants of Palestine, as the successors of this territory, henceforth acquired Palestinian nationality even if there was no treaty with Turkey.131*
Click to expand...



This did not give them a State.  Not did it cede any land to them.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • They believe Palestine, with the boundaries it had during the British Mandate, is an indivisible territorial unit. Making it impossible for a two-State solution.
> 
> 
> 
> The territory defined by their international borders.
> 
> Isn't that the meaning of the right to territorial integrity?
Click to expand...


No, the right to territorial integrity does NOT mean that territorial units are indivisible.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • They believe Palestine, with the boundaries it had during the British Mandate, is an indivisible territorial unit. Making it impossible for a two-State solution.
> 
> 
> 
> The territory defined by their international borders.
> 
> Isn't that the meaning of the right to territorial integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the right to territorial integrity does NOT mean that territorial units are indivisible.
Click to expand...

Well then what does it mean?

This is going to be good.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • They believe Palestine, with the boundaries it had during the British Mandate, is an indivisible territorial unit. Making it impossible for a two-State solution.
> 
> 
> 
> The territory defined by their international borders.
> 
> Isn't that the meaning of the right to territorial integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the right to territorial integrity does NOT mean that territorial units are indivisible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then what does it mean?
> 
> This is going to be good.
Click to expand...


Did Yugoslavia have the right to territorial integrity?  That State was divided.  

Did the USSR have the right to territorial integrity?  That State was divided.

Did the Ottoman Empire have the right to territorial integrity?  That State was divided.  

Ireland.  India, Pakistan, Bangladesh.  Korea.  Czechoslovakia.  Sudan.  Congo.  All divided.  

Canada.  Spain.  Iraq. USA. UK. China.   All with active, past or present, divisions.

There are dozens of territories with integrity which were ultimately divided.  Your claim is ridiculous.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • They believe Palestine, with the boundaries it had during the British Mandate, is an indivisible territorial unit. Making it impossible for a two-State solution.
> 
> 
> 
> The territory defined by their international borders.
> 
> Isn't that the meaning of the right to territorial integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the right to territorial integrity does NOT mean that territorial units are indivisible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then what does it mean?
> 
> This is going to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Yugoslavia have the right to territorial integrity?  That State was divided.
> 
> Did the USSR have the right to territorial integrity?  That State was divided.
> 
> Did the Ottoman Empire have the right to territorial integrity?  That State was divided.
> 
> Ireland.  India, Pakistan, Bangladesh.  Korea.  Czechoslovakia.  Sudan.  Congo.  All divided.
> 
> Canada.  Spain.  Iraq. USA. UK. China.   All with active, past or present, divisions.
> 
> There are dozens of territories with integrity which were ultimately divided.  Your claim is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

How many of those were divided to make room for colonial settlers?

Nice deflection though.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> How many of those were divided to make room for colonial settlers?
> 
> Nice deflection though.



You were making the claim that territorial integrity means that a territory is indivisible.  You are clearly wrong.  

The Jewish people, and you've admitted this yourself, have been in the territory for thousands of years.  They are the indigenous peoples with a long history there.  Absolutely undeniable.


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people, and you've admitted this yourself, have been in the territory for thousands of years. They are the indigenous peoples with a long history there. Absolutely undeniable.


Out of curiosity, do you admit that the vast majority of Jews in Israel today came to that land from just the last century?


----------



## Shusha

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people, and you've admitted this yourself, have been in the territory for thousands of years. They are the indigenous peoples with a long history there. Absolutely undeniable.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you admit that the vast majority of Jews in Israel today came to that land from just the last century?
Click to expand...


There was a lot of immigration to that land in the last century, by both Jews and Arabs.  It would be foolish to deny that.  

Out of curiosity, do you admit that the Jewish people have a 3000 year history in that land?


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> There was a lot of immigration to that land in the last century, by both Jews and Arabs. It would be foolish to deny that.


Let me pin you down on this one first. You kind of sidestepped the question and maybe missed the point. Do you admit that the *vast majority* of Jews in Israel today came to that land from just the last century?


----------



## Shusha

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot of immigration to that land in the last century, by both Jews and Arabs. It would be foolish to deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me pin you down on this one first. You kind of sidestepped the question and maybe missed the point. Do you admit that the *vast majority* of Jews in Israel today came to that land from just the last century?
Click to expand...


Sigh.  It is foolish to deny the obvious truth.  Israel, Judea and Samaria was forcibly emptied of many of its Jews several thousand years ago.  Many of them returned.  Yes, in the last century.  

You are trying to point out that Jews are foreigners because they only returned in the last century.  Sorry, it doesn't work that way.  The Jewish people, collectively, as a whole, where ever they happen to take up residence in the world today, are ALL from Israel, Judea and Samaria.  They are the indigenous peoples there.  That is their ancestral, religious, and historical homeland.


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot of immigration to that land in the last century, by both Jews and Arabs. It would be foolish to deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me pin you down on this one first. You kind of sidestepped the question and maybe missed the point. Do you admit that the *vast majority* of Jews in Israel today came to that land from just the last century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh.  It is foolish to deny the obvious truth.  Israel, Judea and Samaria was forcibly emptied of many of its Jews several thousand years ago.  Many of them returned.  Yes, in the last century.
> 
> You are trying to point out that Jews are foreigners because they only returned in the last century.  Sorry, it doesn't work that way.  The Jewish people, collectively, as a whole, where ever they happen to take up residence in the world today, are ALL from Israel, Judea and Samaria.  They are the indigenous peoples there.  That is their ancestral, religious, and historical homeland.
Click to expand...

Refuses to answer... noted.


----------



## Shusha

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot of immigration to that land in the last century, by both Jews and Arabs. It would be foolish to deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me pin you down on this one first. You kind of sidestepped the question and maybe missed the point. Do you admit that the *vast majority* of Jews in Israel today came to that land from just the last century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh.  It is foolish to deny the obvious truth.  Israel, Judea and Samaria was forcibly emptied of many of its Jews several thousand years ago.  Many of them returned.  Yes, in the last century.
> 
> You are trying to point out that Jews are foreigners because they only returned in the last century.  Sorry, it doesn't work that way.  The Jewish people, collectively, as a whole, where ever they happen to take up residence in the world today, are ALL from Israel, Judea and Samaria.  They are the indigenous peoples there.  That is their ancestral, religious, and historical homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refuses to answer... noted.
Click to expand...


Awww.  Because I didn't use the words "vast majority", you think I avoided answering.  Cute.  Would it make you feel better it I used those words?  

The vast majority of Jewish people currently living in Israel, Judea and Samaria returned to their indigenous and historical homeland in the last century.  Better?


----------



## Sixties Fan

She responded.  You did not like the answer.  You do not seem to know what was going on in the area, and why Jews or Arabs were immigrating there at all.

Can one say that the vast majority of Arabs, lets say 90%, were already living in Palestine in 1850?  Or 1890? Or 1920?

The Ottomans and the British kept a good record of the population which was there, and the population which immigrated to Palestine, except after 1929, they seemed to not keep track of all the Arabs who immigrated to the Mandate illegally.

So, what does it matter how many Jews returned to their ancestral ancient homeland, and how many Arabs who had never been to Palestine, and had mainly come from Arabia and other areas like North Africa, Europe, Syria, etc ended being in Palestine by 1948 when Israel declared Independence?

It did not matter for the partitions offered.  And it did not matter for the partitions rejected.
And it has nothing to do with sitting down in 2000 and 2008 and negotiating for a Peace treaty.


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> The vast majority of Jewish people currently living in Israel, Judea and Samaria returned to their indigenous and historical homeland in the last century. Better?


Better and an interesting theory. I am really trying to get the facts straight for this project and I want to start at the point where both sides basically agree.

So, to be clear, these people who came in just the last century formerly lived in this area?


----------



## Shusha

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of Jewish people currently living in Israel, Judea and Samaria returned to their indigenous and historical homeland in the last century. Better?
> 
> 
> 
> Better and an interesting theory. I am really trying to get the facts straight for this project and I want to start at the point where both sides basically agree.
> 
> So, to be clear, these people who came in just the last century formerly lived in this area?
Click to expand...


I'm not in high school anymore, Abi.  I'm not going to bite on all your simplistic and fallacious notions.  

The Jewish people, as a collective, are the indigenous peoples in that territory.  It is their ancestral, historical and religious homeland.  As such, just like all First Nations peoples, they have an inherent, inviolable right to have sovereignty over at least some portion of that land.  That inherent, inviolable right was legally recognized by the international community who inscribed, in law, the Jewish right to a national homeland (State) on that territory.  The Jewish people created a legal State on that territory, in fulfillment of the right and the legal instruments of the time.  

No.  There is no point of agreement with the Arab Palestinians.  The Arab Palestinians, and their supporters, do not believe that the Jewish people have any rights to sovereignty, self-government or self-determination on that territory.  They will justify that with a number of different excuses, but the most common being that the Jewish people in the Diaspora are not "real Jews" TM.  

THAT is the essence of the conflict.  THAT is why the conflict remains unsolved.  

So let me go back to asking you that same question I already asked:  Do the Jewish people have a 3000 year history on that land?


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> I'm not in high school anymore, Abi.  I'm not going to bite on all your simplistic and fallacious notions.
> 
> The Jewish people, as a collective, are the indigenous peoples in that territory.  It is their ancestral, historical and religious homeland.  As such, just like all First Nations peoples, they have an inherent, inviolable right to have sovereignty over at least some portion of that land.  That inherent, inviolable right was legally recognized by the international community who inscribed, in law, the Jewish right to a national homeland (State) on that territory.  The Jewish people created a legal State on that territory, in fulfillment of the right and the legal instruments of the time.
> 
> No.  There is no point of agreement with the Arab Palestinians.  The Arab Palestinians, and their supporters, do not believe that the Jewish people have any rights to sovereignty, self-government or self-determination on that territory.  They will justify that with a number of different excuses, but the most common being that the Jewish people in the Diaspora are not "real Jews" TM.
> 
> THAT is the essence of the conflict.  THAT is why the conflict remains unsolved.
> 
> So let me go back to asking you that same question I already asked:  Do the Jewish people have a 3000 year history on that land?


I'm not in high school anymore either and it I think it is not only a straightforward, but also an important question. Let me ask it another way. Is it possible to return to somewhere one has never been? It appears as though you believe this to be possible and I am really trying to understand your point here.


----------



## Shusha

abi said:


> I'm not in high school anymore either and it I think it is not only a straightforward, but also an important question. Let me ask it another way. Is it possible to return to somewhere one has never been? It appears as though you believe this to be possible and I am really trying to understand your point here.



My point is that colonizing, invading, conquering and removing indigenous peoples from their land is not cool.  And those people become refugees.  And those refugees and their descendants have a right to return to their homeland.


----------



## Shusha

But I guess if you want to argue that people who have never been there have no rights to it then go ahead.  Yay!  We have just solved the Palestinian refugee problem!


----------



## Shusha

Look, Abi, my position is easy to understand and simple.  I can have the entire conflict solved in week from my end.  

The Jewish people are indigenous peoples to that land and they should have sovereignty and self-government on part of it.  

The Arab Palestinian people have been in that land for a long-ass time and they should have sovereignty and self-government on part of it.  

Take the 1949 Armistice Lines as the basis.  Make some land swaps.  Agree that all people have a right to religious freedom of worship at the Holy places.  Agree to stop any belligerent actions.  Eat hummous.  Drink wine.  Done.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> So, what does it matter how many Jews returned to their ancestral ancient homeland,


How many Jews returned to their "ancestral ancient homeland" actually have ancestors from the territory?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> How many Jews returned to their "ancestral ancient homeland" actually have ancestors from the territory?



All of them.  Else they wouldn't BE Jewish.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what does it matter how many Jews returned to their ancestral ancient homeland,
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jews returned to their "ancestral ancient homeland" actually have ancestors from the territory?
Click to expand...


Look, abi.  Didn't I tell you?  "They aren't really Jewish TM".  So predictable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> The Arab Palestinian people have been in that land for a long-ass time and they should have sovereignty and self-government on part of it.


Like the Palestinians who owned orange groves in Jaffa or factories in Haifa. Shouldn't they get their part?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinian people have been in that land for a long-ass time and they should have sovereignty and self-government on part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Palestinians who owned orange groves in Jaffa or factories in Haifa. Shouldn't they get their part?
Click to expand...


Of Palestine?  Most certainly they should.  They should be restored to orange groves or factories or be compensated in kind.  Just like the million Jews uprooted in the conflict should be restored or compensated in Israel.  Both should certainly be able to have that in a sovereign territory where they have the ability to self-determine and self-govern.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

Yes, that is correct; however, your interpretation is wrong.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was ceded to Palestine; nor any of the territories under Mandate. It all went to the control of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law,* nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*​
> Article 30 is of a great significance. It constituted a declaration of existing international law and the standard practice of states. This was despite the absence of a definite international law rule of state succession under which the nationals of predecessor state could _ipso facto_ acquire the nationality of the successor.129 “As a rule, however, States have conferred their nationality on the former nationals of the predecessor State.”130 In practice, almost all peace treaties concluded between the Allies and other states at the end of World War I embodied nationality provisions similar to those of the Treaty of Lausanne. *The inhabitants of Palestine, as the successors of this territory, henceforth acquired Palestinian nationality even if there was no treaty with Turkey.131*
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The territory, like the territories assigned to all the other Mandates, were transferred to the Mandate System; NOT to the Palestinians. 

The nationality issue and the sovereignty issue are distinct and separate things.  Article is nothing more than the backdrop for the citizenship process already in place.  The Treaty of Lausanne did not issue a new requirement, but incorporated the language used in the 1922 Palestine Legislative Council Election Order which said:

For the purposes of this Order and pending the introduction of an Order in Council regulating Palestinian citizenship, the following persons shall be deemed to be Palestinian citizens:–

(a)Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the date of commencement of this Order.

(b)All persons of other than Turkish nationality habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the said date, who shall within two calendar months of the said date make application for Palestinian citizenship in such form and before such officer as may be prescribed by the High Commissioner.​
The 1924 Treaty adopted the language of the law already in place from 1922; as did the 1925 Citizenship Order; not the other way around.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

You are partially correct.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • They believe Palestine, with the boundaries it had during the British Mandate, is an indivisible territorial unit. Making it impossible for a two-State solution.
> 
> 
> 
> The territory defined by their international borders.
> 
> Isn't that the meaning of the right to territorial integrity?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The problem is here, that the Government of Palestine has no international borders.  However,Israel has both International Borders by Treaty and International Demarcation Lines.

Further, what the Arab Palestinians currently claim as theirs is legally contested under the doctrine of:  _Uti possidetis juris  _and the impact of the concept of _"terra nullius."  _I have noticed that everyone, including the International Court of Justice, ignored these hot button issues.

But there is no Government representing the Palestinian People that had established sovereignty _(full and complete control)_ until Israel gave the Gaza Strip back in 2005.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

Now don't let this confuse you.



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • They believe Palestine, with the boundaries it had during the British Mandate, is an indivisible territorial unit. Making it impossible for a two-State solution.
> 
> 
> 
> The territory defined by their international borders.
> 
> Isn't that the meaning of the right to territorial integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the right to territorial integrity does NOT mean that territorial units are indivisible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then what does it mean?
> 
> This is going to be good.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

*"Territorial* *integrity* is the principle under international law that nation-states should not attempt to promote secessionist movements or to promote border changes in other nation-states."

The State of Palestine (_alla_ 1988), or pressures from the Arab League should not attempt actions that would change Israel's borders; without a valid claim.    

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The territory, like the territories assigned to all the other Mandates, were transferred to the Mandate System; NOT to the Palestinians.


You are starting with false premise again.

"Palestine was part of the Ottoman Empire. At the end of the First World War, a class "A" Mandate for Palestine was entrusted to Great Britain by the League of Nations." The Court recalled that, in its 1950 opinion on the International Status of South West Africa, it held that "two principles were considered to be of paramount importance" with respect to territories that were placed under the Mandate system: *"the principle  of non- annexation* and the principle that the well-being and development of... peoples not yet able to govern themselves] form[ed] 'a sacred trust of civilization.,,

http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1299&context=bjil​
The territory was ceded to Palestine not the Mandate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *"Territorial* *integrity* is the principle under international law that nation-states should not attempt to promote secessionist movements or to promote border changes in other nation-states."


So then, nobody has the authority to change Palestine's international borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The problem is here, that the Government of Palestine has no international borders.


Palestine has had international borders since 1922.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

There was no Palestine to cede the sovereignty to.  Palestine was the Short Title to the territory to which the Mandate Applied.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The territory, like the territories assigned to all the other Mandates, were transferred to the Mandate System; NOT to the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting with false premise again.
> 
> "Palestine was part of the Ottoman Empire. At the end of the First World War, a class "A" Mandate for Palestine was entrusted to Great Britain by the League of Nations." The Court recalled that, in its 1950 opinion on the International Status of South West Africa, it held that "two principles were considered to be of paramount importance" with respect to territories that were placed under the Mandate system: *"the principle  of non- annexation* and the principle that the well-being and development of... peoples not yet able to govern themselves] form[ed] 'a sacred trust of civilization.,,
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1299&context=bjil​
> The territory was ceded to Palestine not the Mandate.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

During WWI nearly the entire Levant was Enemy Occupied territory.

If you, and I encourage you to *read the decision*, it is quite simple.  And I believe you are misapplying the legal outcome.





 ​
I think it is one of the clearest Decisions I have ever seen.

Unless you are part of the system, you cannot unilaterally modify the authority of a Mandate.  Not then and not now.  And nothing was annexed during the period that any of the Mandates of the Middle East were active.

Annexation of East Jerusalem is very arguable not illegal.  At the time it was annex, it was occupied Territory abandon by the previous sovereignty (Jordan 31 July 1988); making it _terra nullius_  ("nobody's land"); left in the hands of Israel.  BUT, most of the West Bank is so unproductive and dependent on other forms of tax supported income, that it is unlikely that Israel even wants it.  It would be an unacceptable drain on the treasury.

This issue is cart ahead of the horse.  Before this becomes an issue discussed under the permanent status of negotiations, the Government of Palestine has to decide if it actually wants to approach talks.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Territorial* *integrity* is the principle under international law that nation-states should not attempt to promote secessionist movements or to promote border changes in other nation-states."
> 
> 
> 
> So then, nobody has the authority to change Palestine's international borders.
Click to expand...


 Now he's starting to get it!  Borders only change by agreement or treaty. So until Palestine (now called Israel) signs a treaty changing her borders, her borders are the same as they were in 1922. 

Just like all the actual treaties say.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Annexation of East Jerusalem is very arguable not illegal. At the time it was annex, it was occupied Territory abandon by the previous sovereignty (Jordan 31 July 1988); making it _terra nullius_ ("nobody's land"); left in the hands of Israel.


Jordan was not the previous sovereign. It was occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan merely abandoned their occupation of Palestinian land. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR 

I, too, wonder how you come to understand Jordan as sovereign over the West Bank.  The only possible reasoning I can come up with is that somehow you consider parts of Israel to have been terra nullius circa 1948.  And the only reasons I can come up with for THAT is either the implementation of UNGA 181 or that Israel ceded part of the territory.

Can you walk me through your thinking on that?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, Shusha, _et al_,

Yes, this is a bit of Popular Fiction *(no annexation)* 'vs' Actual Reality *(annexation)*. 

Reference:

*√* Article 47 → Fourth Geneva Convention states that: 

“Protected persons who are in occupied territory shall not be deprived,
in any case or in any manner whatsoever, of the benefits of the present Convention by any change introduced, as the result of the occupation of a territory, into the institutions or government of the said territory, nor by any agreement concluded between the authorities of the occupied territories and the Occupying Power, *nor by any annexation by the latter of the whole or part of the occupied territory.”*​


Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annexation of East Jerusalem is very arguable not illegal. At the time it was annex, it was occupied Territory abandon by the previous sovereignty (Jordan 31 July 1988); making it _terra nullius_ ("nobody's land"); left in the hands of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was not the previous sovereign. It was occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan merely abandoned their occupation of Palestinian land. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I, too, wonder how you come to understand Jordan as sovereign over the West Bank.  The only possible reasoning I can come up with is that somehow you consider parts of Israel to have been terra nullius circa 1948.  And the only reasons I can come up with for THAT is either the implementation of UNGA 181 or that Israel ceded part of the territory.
> 
> Can you walk me through your thinking on that?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

After the 1949 Armistice Agreements, Jordan occupied most of the West Bank, East Jerusalem, and the Old City.

In April 1950, in what is sometime called the "Unification of the Two Banks," The King created "a new Jordanian parliament in which the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank were equally represented."  A couple weeks later, the new Parliament _(50% Arab-Palestinians and 50% Jordanians)_ approved the Annexation; extending the sovereignty of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan.

*Policy Statement Prepared in the Department of State *- Jordan

"The United States with the United Kingdom has favored the annexation by Jordan of Arab Palestine. Although the UK would have preferred to permit King Abdullah to annex this territory at an earlier date, we opposed precipitate action on the ground that it would have been detrimental to the negotiations then in progress in the Palestine Conciliation Commission."​Committee for Accuracy in Meddle East Reporting in America (CAMERA)

"While Great Britain and Pakistan were the only countries that recognized Jordan’s annexation – all other nations, including the Arab states, rejected it -- Great Britain recognized only the annexation of the West Bank. It never recognized either Jordan or Israel’s sovereignty over any sector of Jerusalem, viewing both Jordan’s 1950 annexation and Israel’s  annexation of west Jerusalem as illegal.​
In 1967, when Jordanian Artillery began firing into Israel, the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) began to route and pursue Jordanian forces in of the West Bank.  This resulted in the occupation of Jordanian sovereign territory; and NOT the occupation of territory of the Arab Palestinians.  BTW:  This is why the UN most often refers to the West Bank as "territories occupied since 1967."

On 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan "announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank;" what is sometimes referred to as the Disengagement from the West Bank.

•  The Doctrine of "_terra nullius_"
•  Acquisition of Territorial Sovereignty​When HM King Hussein announced the Disengagement from the West Bank, he effectively abandon the West Bank, no longer sovereign territory of Jordan; but, under the effective control of Israel.  Some people see this as the creation of the two requirements for annexation:

(i) the territory subject to claim must not be under the sovereignty of nay state _(terra nullius),_ 
(ii) the state must have effectively occupied the territory.​
Theoretically, Israel has more of a claim to the West Bank than the Arab Palestinians.  But, none of the Regional States want the trouble and baggage; let alone Israel.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, Shusha, _et al_,
> 
> Yes, this is a bit of Popular Fiction *(no annexation)* 'vs' Actual Reality *(annexation)*.
> 
> Reference:
> 
> *√* Article 47 → Fourth Geneva Convention states that:
> 
> “Protected persons who are in occupied territory shall not be deprived,
> in any case or in any manner whatsoever, of the benefits of the present Convention by any change introduced, as the result of the occupation of a territory, into the institutions or government of the said territory, nor by any agreement concluded between the authorities of the occupied territories and the Occupying Power, *nor by any annexation by the latter of the whole or part of the occupied territory.”*​
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annexation of East Jerusalem is very arguable not illegal. At the time it was annex, it was occupied Territory abandon by the previous sovereignty (Jordan 31 July 1988); making it _terra nullius_ ("nobody's land"); left in the hands of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was not the previous sovereign. It was occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan merely abandoned their occupation of Palestinian land. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I, too, wonder how you come to understand Jordan as sovereign over the West Bank.  The only possible reasoning I can come up with is that somehow you consider parts of Israel to have been terra nullius circa 1948.  And the only reasons I can come up with for THAT is either the implementation of UNGA 181 or that Israel ceded part of the territory.
> 
> Can you walk me through your thinking on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> After the 1949 Armistice Agreements, Jordan occupied most of the West Bank, East Jerusalem, and the Old City.
> 
> In April 1950, in what is sometime called the "Unification of the Two Banks," The King created "a new Jordanian parliament in which the Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank were equally represented."  A couple weeks later, the new Parliament _(50% Arab-Palestinians and 50% Jordanians)_ approved the Annexation; extending the sovereignty of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan.
> 
> *Policy Statement Prepared in the Department of State *- Jordan
> 
> "The United States with the United Kingdom has favored the annexation by Jordan of Arab Palestine. Although the UK would have preferred to permit King Abdullah to annex this territory at an earlier date, we opposed precipitate action on the ground that it would have been detrimental to the negotiations then in progress in the Palestine Conciliation Commission."​Committee for Accuracy in Meddle East Reporting in America (CAMERA)
> 
> "While Great Britain and Pakistan were the only countries that recognized Jordan’s annexation – all other nations, including the Arab states, rejected it -- Great Britain recognized only the annexation of the West Bank. It never recognized either Jordan or Israel’s sovereignty over any sector of Jerusalem, viewing both Jordan’s 1950 annexation and Israel’s  annexation of west Jerusalem as illegal.​
> In 1967, when Jordanian Artillery began firing into Israel, the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) began to route and pursue Jordanian forces in of the West Bank.  This resulted in the occupation of Jordanian sovereign territory; and NOT the occupation of territory of the Arab Palestinians.  BTW:  This is why the UN most often refers to the West Bank as "territories occupied since 1967."
> 
> On 31 July 1988, the King of Jordan "announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank;" what is sometimes referred to as the Disengagement from the West Bank.
> 
> •  The Doctrine of "_terra nullius_"
> •  Acquisition of Territorial Sovereignty​When HM King Hussein announced the Disengagement from the West Bank, he effectively abandon the West Bank, no longer sovereign territory of Jordan; but, under the effective control of Israel.  Some people see this as the creation of the two requirements for annexation:
> 
> (i) the territory subject to claim must not be under the sovereignty of nay state _(terra nullius),_
> (ii) the state must have effectively occupied the territory.​
> Theoretically, Israel has more of a claim to the West Bank than the Arab Palestinians.  But, none of the Regional States want the trouble and baggage; let alone Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



Ah. Thank you.  I have been wondering how you arrived at that conclusion.  If I understand correctly, whether Jordan had the legal right to occupy and annex the West Bank is immaterial, since they did, in point of fact, do so and thus had actual sovereignty from 1948 until 1988.  Fair summation?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *√* Article 47 → Fourth Geneva Convention states that:
> 
> “Protected persons who are in occupied territory shall not be deprived,
> in any case or in any manner whatsoever, of the benefits of the present Convention by any change introduced, as the result of the occupation of a territory, into the institutions or government of the said territory, nor by any agreement concluded between the authorities of the occupied territories and the Occupying Power, *nor by any annexation by the latter of the whole or part of the occupied territory.”*


So:

The annexation of the West Bank by Jordan was illegitimate.
The annexation of Palestinian territory by Israel is illegitimate.
Oslo is illegitimate.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In 1967, when Jordanian Artillery began firing into Israel, the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) began to route and pursue Jordanian forces in of the West Bank. This resulted in the occupation of Jordanian sovereign territory; and NOT the occupation of territory of the Arab Palestinians. BTW: This is why the UN most often refers to the West Bank as "territories occupied since 1967."


You are trying to confuse the issue. Jordan occupied the West Bank (Palestinian territory) after the 1948 war. Since it is illegal to annex occupied territory, Jordan's attempt failed. It was still occupied Palestinian territory.

After the 1967 war Jordan could not lose the West Bank because it was not theirs to lose. It was still Palestinian territory. Israel merely took over the occupation and used it to continue its settler colonial project.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,  _et al_,

I'm not confusing the issue at all. 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967, when Jordanian Artillery began firing into Israel, the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) began to route and pursue Jordanian forces in of the West Bank. This resulted in the occupation of Jordanian sovereign territory; and NOT the occupation of territory of the Arab Palestinians. BTW: This is why the UN most often refers to the West Bank as "territories occupied since 1967."
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to confuse the issue. Jordan occupied the West Bank (Palestinian territory) after the 1948 war. Since it is illegal to annex occupied territory, Jordan's attempt failed. It was still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> After the 1967 war Jordan could not lose the West Bank because it was not theirs to lose. It was still Palestinian territory. Israel merely took over the occupation and used it to continue its settler colonial project.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The only vocal elements of the era that challenged the legitimacy of the Annexation of Jordan, were mostly Arab League Members.

Remember, in 1949, the was no Arab Palestinian government.  The Ara-Palestinians declined to participate the the process of establishing a self-governing institution.  Jordan stepped into the void.  No countries were wiling to go to war over it, and no countries were interesting to establish sanctions.

There was no violation of Article 47, or the Charter, because the was no Arab Palestinian Sovereignty.

You are trying to find some legitimacy on which to base the conflict.  It is simply not there.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  _et al_,
> 
> I'm not confusing the issue at all.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967, when Jordanian Artillery began firing into Israel, the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) began to route and pursue Jordanian forces in of the West Bank. This resulted in the occupation of Jordanian sovereign territory; and NOT the occupation of territory of the Arab Palestinians. BTW: This is why the UN most often refers to the West Bank as "territories occupied since 1967."
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to confuse the issue. Jordan occupied the West Bank (Palestinian territory) after the 1948 war. Since it is illegal to annex occupied territory, Jordan's attempt failed. It was still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> After the 1967 war Jordan could not lose the West Bank because it was not theirs to lose. It was still Palestinian territory. Israel merely took over the occupation and used it to continue its settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The only vocal elements of the era that challenged the legitimacy of the Annexation of Jordan, were mostly Arab League Members.
> 
> Remember, in 1949, the was no Arab Palestinian government.  The Ara-Palestinians declined to participate the the process of establishing a self-governing institution.  Jordan stepped into the void.  No countries were wiling to go to war over it, and no countries were interesting to establish sanctions.
> 
> There was no violation of Article 47, or the Charter, because the was no Arab Palestinian Sovereignty.
> 
> You are trying to find some legitimacy on which to base the conflict.  It is simply not there.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Where do you get the idea that there was no sovereignty. The people have the sovereignty.

(a)Sovereignty and title in an occupied territory are not vested in the occupying power. The roots of this principle emanate from the principle of the inalienability of sovereignty through actual or threatened use of force. Under contemporary international law, and in view of the principle of self determination, sovereignty is vested in the population under occupation.

http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1299&context=bjil​


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  >  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This is one possible interpretation out of the many worlds of interpretation.  Thinking like this is not going to get the Arab Palestinian any closer to sovereignty _(THAT IS:  full right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference from outside sources or bodies)_.

The Arab Palestinians were not the sovereign power over the West Bank _(or any other portion of the territory formerly under the Mandate)_.

In fact, it is debatable whether of not the Arab Palestinian had sovereignty over any territory in the last 1000 years.



P F Tinmore said:


> Where do you get the idea that there was no sovereignty. The people have the sovereignty.
> 
> (a)Sovereignty and title in an occupied territory are not vested in the occupying power. The roots of this principle emanate from the principle of the inalienability of sovereignty through actual or threatened use of force. Under contemporary international law, and in view of the principle of self determination, sovereignty is vested in the population under occupation.
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1299&context=bjil​


*(COMMENT)*

Several points:

•  The territory was not conquered.  

•  The territory came under Israeli control as Jordanian Forces made a very hasty withdrawal under fast pursuit.  

•  If, as you claim, the West Bank was not annexed by Jordan (I'm not sure how that can be), then the territory was under Israeli Control with no prior claim by the Arab Palestinians as stated in 1947 and '48 rejection to participate.  Who maintained control and who had sovereignty?  You cannot have sovereignty if you don't have and never had sovereign control.​
Yes... The Israelis have "inalienability of sovereignty" even though the Arab League and Arab Palestinians opened hostilities through the actual use of force.  While in defense of Israeli sovereignty established under the right of self-determination, these territories, being misuse as military staging areas for the unlawful use of force [Article 2(4)], legitimately came under Israeli control.

The Arab Palestinians are always claiming they have inalienable rights and therefore someones owes them something for nothing.  The claim they can open-up a conflict without any consequences.  They want their territory back if they lose, so they can do it again.  They claim that they can violate the Geneva Convention, yet hold Israel to ever defense measure and countermeasure as if the Arab Palestinians never killed any men, women and children in the 70 years.  The Arab Palestinians are exceptionally proud of the record suicide bombing, indiscriminate rocket fire on civilians, kidnapping and murder, ambushes on tourist and school buses, and attacks no family cars_ (just to name a few things)_..

In the history of the world, there has probably never been such a cutthroat  culture with such a bloody past history of criminal behaviors as the Arab Palestinians who say that everything they do is justified because the have the inalienable right to maim, murder and molest.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  >  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is one possible interpretation out of the many worlds of interpretation.  Thinking like this is not going to get the Arab Palestinian any closer to sovereignty _(THAT IS:  full right and power of a governing body to govern itself without any interference from outside sources or bodies)_.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were not the sovereign power over the West Bank _(or any other portion of the territory formerly under the Mandate)_.
> 
> In fact, it is debatable whether of not the Arab Palestinian had sovereignty over any territory in the last 1000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the idea that there was no sovereignty. The people have the sovereignty.
> 
> (a)Sovereignty and title in an occupied territory are not vested in the occupying power. The roots of this principle emanate from the principle of the inalienability of sovereignty through actual or threatened use of force. Under contemporary international law, and in view of the principle of self determination, sovereignty is vested in the population under occupation.
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1299&context=bjil​
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Several points:
> 
> •  The territory was not conquered.
> 
> •  The territory came under Israeli control as Jordanian Forces made a very hasty withdrawal under fast pursuit.
> 
> •  If, as you claim, the West Bank was not annexed by Jordan (I'm not sure how that can be), then the territory was under Israeli Control with no prior claim by the Arab Palestinians as stated in 1947 and '48 rejection to participate.  Who maintained control and who had sovereignty?  You cannot have sovereignty if you don't have and never had sovereign control.​
> Yes... The Israelis have "inalienability of sovereignty" even though the Arab League and Arab Palestinians opened hostilities through the actual use of force.  While in defense of Israeli sovereignty established under the right of self-determination, these territories, being misuse as military staging areas for the unlawful use of force [Article 2(4)], legitimately came under Israeli control.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians are always claiming they have inalienable rights and therefore someones owes them something for nothing.  The claim they can open-up a conflict without any consequences.  They want their territory back if they lose, so they can do it again.  They claim that they can violate the Geneva Convention, yet hold Israel to ever defense measure and countermeasure as if the Arab Palestinians never killed any men, women and children in the 70 years.  The Arab Palestinians are exceptionally proud of the record suicide bombing, indiscriminate rocket fire on civilians, kidnapping and murder, ambushes on tourist and school buses, and attacks no family cars_ (just to name a few things)_..
> 
> In the history of the world, there has probably never been such a cutthroat  culture with such a bloody past history of criminal behaviors as the Arab Palestinians who say that everything they do is justified because the have the inalienable right to maim, murder and molest.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Your problem is that you think power trumps rights. That those in military control have sovereignty over those who are lesser armed. That was true a couple hundred years ago but the world has moved on. We are trying to be more civilized. Gone (supposedly) are the days of colonialism and foreign domination.

It seems that Israel did not get the memo.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Gone (supposedly) are the days of colonialism and foreign domination.



Except if you are Jewish.  If you are Jewish, your homeland and your holy places belong to the colonialists and foreign dominators and you have no rights to them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach*
> 
> **


Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel, or study, or get any health help, and much less let any food or construction materials, medicine, etc into those areas, if it wanted to?

Because that is exactly what any other country in the world, or almost any other country, like Russia, Turkey and many others, would have done in order to put an end to the endless attacks on Israel.

One does not feed the enemy, one starves them into defeat.

But not Israel.  Because that is not what Jews do.

On the other hand, just look at all of the "refugee camps" in Lebanon, Jordan, etc.  They keep being starved, attacked, etc by their own Muslim fellow people.

Where is the boycott of Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey, Syria, etc when it comes to the Arab clans which have no country?  The ones Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Saudi Arabia, etc will not recognize as being part of their countries and allow them to become citizens of each and every one of them as they have every right to become citizens of (those countries) ?

Sit down for negotiations.  Be serious about it. Put an end to the refugee claims, which do not exist with any other people on the planet, let them be part of the countries they are in, if they choose to stay in those countries.

Enough of fake boycotts which are designed to destroy the State of Israel, and endlessly harm the Arabs who have no power, no money and no voice in what their Arab Leaders choose to do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel, or study, or get any health help, and much less let any food or construction materials, medicine, etc into those areas, if it wanted to?
> 
> Because that is exactly what any other country in the world, or almost any other country, like Russia, Turkey and many others, would have done in order to put an end to the endless attacks on Israel.
> 
> One does not feed the enemy, one starves them into defeat.
> 
> But not Israel.  Because that is not what Jews do.
> 
> On the other hand, just look at all of the "refugee camps" in Lebanon, Jordan, etc.  They keep being starved, attacked, etc by their own Muslim fellow people.
> 
> Where is the boycott of Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey, Syria, etc when it comes to the Arab clans which have no country?  The ones Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Saudi Arabia, etc will not recognize as being part of their countries and allow them to become citizens of each and every one of them as they have every right to become citizens of (those countries) ?
> 
> Sit down for negotiations.  Be serious about it. Put an end to the refugee claims, which do not exist with any other people on the planet, let them be part of the countries they are in, if they choose to stay in those countries.
> 
> Enough of fake boycotts which are designed to destroy the State of Israel, and endlessly harm the Arabs who have no power, no money and no voice in what their Arab Leaders choose to do.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel,


The Palestinians did not have, and did not need, any jobs in Israel until Israel stole their stuff.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel, or study, or get any health help, and much less let any food or construction materials, medicine, etc into those areas, if it wanted to?
> 
> Because that is exactly what any other country in the world, or almost any other country, like Russia, Turkey and many others, would have done in order to put an end to the endless attacks on Israel.
> 
> One does not feed the enemy, one starves them into defeat.
> 
> But not Israel.  Because that is not what Jews do.
> 
> On the other hand, just look at all of the "refugee camps" in Lebanon, Jordan, etc.  They keep being starved, attacked, etc by their own Muslim fellow people.
> 
> Where is the boycott of Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey, Syria, etc when it comes to the Arab clans which have no country?  The ones Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Saudi Arabia, etc will not recognize as being part of their countries and allow them to become citizens of each and every one of them as they have every right to become citizens of (those countries) ?
> 
> Sit down for negotiations.  Be serious about it. Put an end to the refugee claims, which do not exist with any other people on the planet, let them be part of the countries they are in, if they choose to stay in those countries.
> 
> Enough of fake boycotts which are designed to destroy the State of Israel, and endlessly harm the Arabs who have no power, no money and no voice in what their Arab Leaders choose to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians did not have, and did not need, any jobs in Israel until Israel stole their stuff.
Click to expand...

Cheap excuses for a collection of Arabs-Moslems who exist on the benefit of kuffar funded welfare fraud.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel, or study, or get any health help, and much less let any food or construction materials, medicine, etc into those areas, if it wanted to?
> 
> Because that is exactly what any other country in the world, or almost any other country, like Russia, Turkey and many others, would have done in order to put an end to the endless attacks on Israel.
> 
> One does not feed the enemy, one starves them into defeat.
> 
> But not Israel.  Because that is not what Jews do.
> 
> On the other hand, just look at all of the "refugee camps" in Lebanon, Jordan, etc.  They keep being starved, attacked, etc by their own Muslim fellow people.
> 
> Where is the boycott of Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey, Syria, etc when it comes to the Arab clans which have no country?  The ones Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Saudi Arabia, etc will not recognize as being part of their countries and allow them to become citizens of each and every one of them as they have every right to become citizens of (those countries) ?
> 
> Sit down for negotiations.  Be serious about it. Put an end to the refugee claims, which do not exist with any other people on the planet, let them be part of the countries they are in, if they choose to stay in those countries.
> 
> Enough of fake boycotts which are designed to destroy the State of Israel, and endlessly harm the Arabs who have no power, no money and no voice in what their Arab Leaders choose to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians did not have, and did not need, any jobs in Israel until Israel stole their stuff.
Click to expand...

Sure the Arabs did not need any jobs before Israel came to be.
Just look at all the Arabs immigrating into the region of Palestine from 1880s on to get jobs Jews were creating.  And working for Jews.

No, the Arabs did not need any jobs.  The Ottomans and later their Arab leaders were always creating jobs for them, right?

Applause for the fool


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel, or study, or get any health help, and much less let any food or construction materials, medicine, etc into those areas, if it wanted to?
> 
> Because that is exactly what any other country in the world, or almost any other country, like Russia, Turkey and many others, would have done in order to put an end to the endless attacks on Israel.
> 
> One does not feed the enemy, one starves them into defeat.
> 
> But not Israel.  Because that is not what Jews do.
> 
> On the other hand, just look at all of the "refugee camps" in Lebanon, Jordan, etc.  They keep being starved, attacked, etc by their own Muslim fellow people.
> 
> Where is the boycott of Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey, Syria, etc when it comes to the Arab clans which have no country?  The ones Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Saudi Arabia, etc will not recognize as being part of their countries and allow them to become citizens of each and every one of them as they have every right to become citizens of (those countries) ?
> 
> Sit down for negotiations.  Be serious about it. Put an end to the refugee claims, which do not exist with any other people on the planet, let them be part of the countries they are in, if they choose to stay in those countries.
> 
> Enough of fake boycotts which are designed to destroy the State of Israel, and endlessly harm the Arabs who have no power, no money and no voice in what their Arab Leaders choose to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians did not have, and did not need, any jobs in Israel until Israel stole their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure the Arabs did not need any jobs before Israel came to be.
> Just look at all the Arabs immigrating into the region of Palestine from 1880s on to get jobs Jews were creating.  And working for Jews.
> 
> No, the Arabs did not need any jobs.  The Ottomans and later their Arab leaders were always creating jobs for them, right?
> 
> Applause for the fool
Click to expand...

Once the Palestinians got out from under Ottoman taxation and regulation they could invest more heavily in their own infrastructure.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel, or study, or get any health help, and much less let any food or construction materials, medicine, etc into those areas, if it wanted to?
> 
> Because that is exactly what any other country in the world, or almost any other country, like Russia, Turkey and many others, would have done in order to put an end to the endless attacks on Israel.
> 
> One does not feed the enemy, one starves them into defeat.
> 
> But not Israel.  Because that is not what Jews do.
> 
> On the other hand, just look at all of the "refugee camps" in Lebanon, Jordan, etc.  They keep being starved, attacked, etc by their own Muslim fellow people.
> 
> Where is the boycott of Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey, Syria, etc when it comes to the Arab clans which have no country?  The ones Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Saudi Arabia, etc will not recognize as being part of their countries and allow them to become citizens of each and every one of them as they have every right to become citizens of (those countries) ?
> 
> Sit down for negotiations.  Be serious about it. Put an end to the refugee claims, which do not exist with any other people on the planet, let them be part of the countries they are in, if they choose to stay in those countries.
> 
> Enough of fake boycotts which are designed to destroy the State of Israel, and endlessly harm the Arabs who have no power, no money and no voice in what their Arab Leaders choose to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Israel could have expelled, or boycotted, not let one Arab fro Gaza, Areas A and B (after Oslo Accord) get ONE job in Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians did not have, and did not need, any jobs in Israel until Israel stole their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure the Arabs did not need any jobs before Israel came to be.
> Just look at all the Arabs immigrating into the region of Palestine from 1880s on to get jobs Jews were creating.  And working for Jews.
> 
> No, the Arabs did not need any jobs.  The Ottomans and later their Arab leaders were always creating jobs for them, right?
> 
> Applause for the fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the Palestinians got out from under Ottoman taxation and regulation they could invest more heavily in their own infrastructure.
Click to expand...

But the fact is that the Arabs have not been investing in their own infrastructure since 1920.  

They have heavily invested in attacks on Jews, stealing everything which belonged to the Jews, making false claims, murder, rape, kidnapping, changing the history of the area.

Let us use 1920 to 1948, only.

What did the Arab leaders build as far as infrastructure in order to build their own State ?

Never mind that they refused any partition in 1937 and 1947.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

What is suggested in this "Boycott Israel" strategies is an attempt to weaken the economy of The Jewish State.  By any measure you wish to use, we call that "Economic Warfare."



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians did not have, and did not need, any jobs in Israel until Israel stole their stuff.


*(REFERENCES)*

*EXCERPT:  Statement of 6 February 1948 Communicated to the Secretary-General by Mr. Isa Nakhleh, Representative of the Arab Higher Committee*
The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.​
*EXCERPT Resolutions of the Palestine National Charter, July 1-17, 1968*
*Article 9, Palestinian National Covenant:* Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.
*Article 10, Palestinian National Covenant:* Commando action constitutes the nucleus of the Palestinian popular liberation war.​
*EXCERPT:  Covenant of the Islamic Resistance Movement, 18 August 1988*
*Article 13:  *There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.​
*EXCERPT:  HAMAS Position Paper by Khaled Meshal, Leader of HAMAS,  2012*
5. Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle​
*(COMMENT)*

All this Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is an attempt to open a new front and increase economic and political pressure on Israel.  But it is an interesting case that, below the political-economic surface that actually keeps the Arab Palestinians afloat, the Arab Palestinians may be more dependent on the Israelis, from an economic perspective, than one might think at first blush.

*NOTE:    *
*On Jan. 12, 2010, US Middle East Envoy George Mitchell, Norway's Foreign Minister Jonas Gahr Store
 and EU High Representative for Foreign Affairs Catherine Ashton (L-R) address a joint news conference at the end 
of an informal meeting regarding donor assistance to the Palestinian Authority in Brussels.*
The international community has significantly reduced financial aid to the Palestinian Authority as people lose confidence in the process.  Summary and Article by Adnan Abu Amer February 24, 2016 | al-Monitor (Pulse of the Middle East)​-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Palestinian Finance Minister Shukri Bishara said in a Feb. 2 statement that foreign support for the PA has been going downhill. Between 2007 and 2012, this aid amounted to approximately $1.2 billion, decreasing by $200 million between 2013 and 2014.

Bishara explained that foreign aid to the PA witnessed another sharp drop to less than $800 million in 2015. He said Saudi Arabia was the most committed donor among Arab countries, providing aid totaling $241.6 million, followed by Algeria with $52.8 million, while the United Arab Emirates, Qatar, the United States and the World Bank failed to contribute any funds to the Palestinian budget in 2015.​Whatever you think the impact of this "STUFF", that Israel stole from the Arab Palestinians, it is more about the Peace Process.

Nasr Abdul Kareem, a professor of economics at Birzeit University in the West Bank*, told Al-Monitor, “*The financial crisis suffered by the PA due to a decline of international aid is not new, but has been ongoing since its inception. The PA is almost entirely reliant on foreign aid, and its budgets have experienced deficits for the past 15 years. But this time around, the decline is linked to the existing confrontation between Palestinians and Israelis, and the lack of any forthcoming solutions thereto, which might lead to a stifling financial liquidity crisis for the PA. It should be noted that the EU has been the PA’s main financier for years, paying 45% of all regular financial assistance.”​

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What is suggested in this "Boycott Israel" strategies is an attempt to weaken the economy of The Jewish State.  By any measure you wish to use, we call that "Economic Warfare."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians did not have, and did not need, any jobs in Israel until Israel stole their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> *EXCERPT:  Statement of 6 February 1948 Communicated to the Secretary-General by Mr. Isa Nakhleh, Representative of the Arab Higher Committee*
> The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.​
> *EXCERPT Resolutions of the Palestine National Charter, July 1-17, 1968*
> *Article 9, Palestinian National Covenant:* Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.
> *Article 10, Palestinian National Covenant:* Commando action constitutes the nucleus of the Palestinian popular liberation war.​
> *EXCERPT:  Covenant of the Islamic Resistance Movement, 18 August 1988*
> *Article 13:  *There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.​
> *EXCERPT:  HAMAS Position Paper by Khaled Meshal, Leader of HAMAS,  2012*
> 5. Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All this Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is an attempt to open a new front and increase economic and political pressure on Israel.  But it is an interesting case that, below the political-economic surface that actually keeps the Arab Palestinians afloat, the Arab Palestinians may be more dependent on the Israelis, from an economic perspective, than one might think at first blush.
> 
> *NOTE:    *
> *On Jan. 12, 2010, US Middle East Envoy George Mitchell, Norway's Foreign Minister Jonas Gahr Store
> and EU High Representative for Foreign Affairs Catherine Ashton (L-R) address a joint news conference at the end
> of an informal meeting regarding donor assistance to the Palestinian Authority in Brussels.*
> The international community has significantly reduced financial aid to the Palestinian Authority as people lose confidence in the process.  Summary and Article by Adnan Abu Amer February 24, 2016 | al-Monitor (Pulse of the Middle East)​-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Palestinian Finance Minister Shukri Bishara said in a Feb. 2 statement that foreign support for the PA has been going downhill. Between 2007 and 2012, this aid amounted to approximately $1.2 billion, decreasing by $200 million between 2013 and 2014.
> 
> Bishara explained that foreign aid to the PA witnessed another sharp drop to less than $800 million in 2015. He said Saudi Arabia was the most committed donor among Arab countries, providing aid totaling $241.6 million, followed by Algeria with $52.8 million, while the United Arab Emirates, Qatar, the United States and the World Bank failed to contribute any funds to the Palestinian budget in 2015.​Whatever you think the impact of this "STUFF", that Israel stole from the Arab Palestinians, it is more about the Peace Process.
> 
> Nasr Abdul Kareem, a professor of economics at Birzeit University in the West Bank*, told Al-Monitor, “*The financial crisis suffered by the PA due to a decline of international aid is not new, but has been ongoing since its inception. The PA is almost entirely reliant on foreign aid, and its budgets have experienced deficits for the past 15 years. But this time around, the decline is linked to the existing confrontation between Palestinians and Israelis, and the lack of any forthcoming solutions thereto, which might lead to a stifling financial liquidity crisis for the PA. It should be noted that the EU has been the PA’s main financier for years, paying 45% of all regular financial assistance.”​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Whatever you think the impact of this "STUFF", that Israel stole from the Arab Palestinians, it is more about the Peace Process.


The people are fed up with the fake peace process, Oslo, the quisling PA, and any political parties.

They have a multi faceted, international campaign (most but not all hinged on BDS) that is changing the discourse.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What is suggested in this "Boycott Israel" strategies is an attempt to weaken the economy of The Jewish State.  By any measure you wish to use, we call that "Economic Warfare."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians did not have, and did not need, any jobs in Israel until Israel stole their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> *EXCERPT:  Statement of 6 February 1948 Communicated to the Secretary-General by Mr. Isa Nakhleh, Representative of the Arab Higher Committee*
> The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.​
> *EXCERPT Resolutions of the Palestine National Charter, July 1-17, 1968*
> *Article 9, Palestinian National Covenant:* Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.
> *Article 10, Palestinian National Covenant:* Commando action constitutes the nucleus of the Palestinian popular liberation war.​
> *EXCERPT:  Covenant of the Islamic Resistance Movement, 18 August 1988*
> *Article 13:  *There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.​
> *EXCERPT:  HAMAS Position Paper by Khaled Meshal, Leader of HAMAS,  2012*
> 5. Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All this Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is an attempt to open a new front and increase economic and political pressure on Israel.  But it is an interesting case that, below the political-economic surface that actually keeps the Arab Palestinians afloat, the Arab Palestinians may be more dependent on the Israelis, from an economic perspective, than one might think at first blush.
> 
> *NOTE:    *
> *On Jan. 12, 2010, US Middle East Envoy George Mitchell, Norway's Foreign Minister Jonas Gahr Store
> and EU High Representative for Foreign Affairs Catherine Ashton (L-R) address a joint news conference at the end
> of an informal meeting regarding donor assistance to the Palestinian Authority in Brussels.*
> The international community has significantly reduced financial aid to the Palestinian Authority as people lose confidence in the process.  Summary and Article by Adnan Abu Amer February 24, 2016 | al-Monitor (Pulse of the Middle East)​-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Palestinian Finance Minister Shukri Bishara said in a Feb. 2 statement that foreign support for the PA has been going downhill. Between 2007 and 2012, this aid amounted to approximately $1.2 billion, decreasing by $200 million between 2013 and 2014.
> 
> Bishara explained that foreign aid to the PA witnessed another sharp drop to less than $800 million in 2015. He said Saudi Arabia was the most committed donor among Arab countries, providing aid totaling $241.6 million, followed by Algeria with $52.8 million, while the United Arab Emirates, Qatar, the United States and the World Bank failed to contribute any funds to the Palestinian budget in 2015.​Whatever you think the impact of this "STUFF", that Israel stole from the Arab Palestinians, it is more about the Peace Process.
> 
> Nasr Abdul Kareem, a professor of economics at Birzeit University in the West Bank*, told Al-Monitor, “*The financial crisis suffered by the PA due to a decline of international aid is not new, but has been ongoing since its inception. The PA is almost entirely reliant on foreign aid, and its budgets have experienced deficits for the past 15 years. But this time around, the decline is linked to the existing confrontation between Palestinians and Israelis, and the lack of any forthcoming solutions thereto, which might lead to a stifling financial liquidity crisis for the PA. It should be noted that the EU has been the PA’s main financier for years, paying 45% of all regular financial assistance.”​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you think the impact of this "STUFF", that Israel stole from the Arab Palestinians, it is more about the Peace Process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people are fed up with the fake peace process, Oslo, the quisling PA, and any political parties.
> 
> They have a multi faceted, international campaign (most but not all hinged on BDS) that is changing the discourse.
Click to expand...

Multifaceted International Campaign 

equals

Costing Arab Palestinians their jobs

Stabbing, ramming, kidnapping Jews

Stabbing, ramming non Jews

Once again, you live in another world.

This "campaign" you are mentioning started actually before 1973.  There were boycotts, riots, invasions, murder, etc even before that year, the last one the Arabs tried to invade en masse Israel, with no success. 
Actually with total failure, as they lost land they had taken in 1948 by 1967.

What "changing of discourse" are you talking about?

They use and abuse:

The United Nations
UNESCO
UNWRA

Ok, most of it is the "Arab Leaders" who are trying to destroy Israel the hard way.

And BDS is not easy either, because many Arabs end up losing jobs and livelihoods without the Arab leaders not creating anything new for them.

So, exactly where is the discourse being changed in a positive way for the Palestinian population, not the leaders.

How are is the Arab Palestinian population gaining from all of this change?

Is it towards a peace with Israel?
Is it towards changing their leaders?
Is it towards changing their quality of life?

Enlighten me


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UK Judge Rules: Illegal to Ban Palestine's BDS Movement*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boycotting Israel, and not only the "Occupied Territories", which are not occupied as they are the Jew's most ancient part of their homeland.
Boycotting Israel or the "West Bank" Jewish communities, as I said in my last post, only harms the poor Arab laborers who depend on getting jobs that Jews really never had to give them, at better salaries than the PA gives them.
Boycotting Israel = Destroying Israel, which has always been the Arab Muslim desire since 1920.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Divestment: A Strategy to End the US-backed Israeli Occupation - Sherry Wolf*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan,  _et al_,

Yes, this is a common theme.  But what does that theme actually represent.  But first a quick word on the esteemed Dr Noam Chomsky, BS, MA, PHD, regarding the short videos contained in Post# 2793 and Post# 2794...

Professor Chomsky is one of those rare people that who's sharpness of mind and intellectual prowess simply dwarfs the mental acuity of most people.  He is a man that chooses his words carefully; where each word is currency towards the thought being expressed.  And for that, I admire the man.  If there is a council scholars pertaining to concepts of Revolution and Protest, certainly Dr Chomsky must be among them.  And again, I have to respect the vastness of his knowledge and his willingness to share his thoughts in the never ending assessment and activism towards the US Foreign Policy and the trends in the geopolitical landscape; with the accompanying development of the influential American Hegemony.  I encourage people to take the opportunity to listen to his commentary.   Having said that, I am one of those people he criticizes for my support of free-market capitalism and a fairly liberal set of loose reins on the control of economic factors by the private sector _(where US Foreign Policy supports active roles with the private sector)_.

I rarely agree with the criticisms Dr Chomsky address; because he does not map a way in which America can shift gears towards a better interactive role in the greater global economy and on ways to share that global economy in favor of it's friends and allies.  

You will notice that in the video, Dr Chomsky expresses and describes the construct of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement , Principles and Tactics _(he says undertaken to "help victims" because that action is beneficial)_.  But he really doesn't "sketch out a path from getting here to there."

However, what he is saying is true.  Actions that cause a loss of income to the victims, or otherwise harm the victims _(which we presume to be the Arab Palestinians)_ are unsound or ineffective. 

Moving on:



P F Tinmore said:


> The people are fed up with the fake peace process,


*(COMMENT)*

This is rather nebulous.  Some scholars think that the Peace Process started in 1897 and the First Zionist Congress.  But most of us think of it in terms of contemporary time _(either the time of the 1988 PLO Declaration of Independence - or - the post-Oslo period and forward)_.  Others (more progress oriented) would suggest the the first serious set of negotiations were in 1978 Camp David Accords _(leading the the 1979 Israeli-Egyptian Peace Treaty)_.  And for nearly four decades, the peace has held.  Similarly the 1994 Israeli-Jordanian Peace Treaty has held for nearly a quarter century.

The Declaration of Principles (DOP) 1993 - and - the Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip (together are called the Oslo Accords) are examples of fail or deteriorated peace  attempts.

In 2000 (Camp David), even though Prime Minister Ehud Barak made major concessions including withdrawal of the IDF and settlements from the vast majority of the West Bank to create an independent Palestinian state _(a Two State Solution)_ with a capital in East Jerusalem ⇒ Palestinian President Yasser Arafat declined the offer - as insufficient.  And these very same issues have been the major issues for the last 17 years.

Between the 2000 rejection by the PLO of the Israeli Concessions and the Arab League endorsement of the Arab Peace Initiative hammered-out as the Riyadh Summit, Arab nations had ruled out peace, recognition, and even negotiations with Israel.  While it might seem that it has been a long time (1967-2017), a half-century, the actual window of opportunity for peace, recognition, and negotiations has only been since Riyadh Summit of 2007; ten years.



P F Tinmore said:


> The people are fed up with the Oslo (Accords).


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab-Palestinians need to come in good faith to the peace negotiations.  No pre-conditions and not expecting to an initial offer more than Prime Minister Ehud Barak offered in 2000.



P F Tinmore said:


> The people are fed up with the quisling PA.


*(COMMENT)*

And it is talk like that --- that retards the peace process.  AND, a peace negotiation will NOT word if a significant portion of the population believes as you do:  Negotiations with the Israeli Government current controlling the Area "C" is a traitorous act.  IF negotiations = treason THEN and agreed upon peace will only create insurgents.  And that is no improvement.

That means, the negotiations for peace starts an initiate made by the good faith of the Arab Palestinians.



P F Tinmore said:


> The people are fed up with the any political parties.


*(COMMENT)*

So it is written:  NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state.  IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.



P F Tinmore said:


> They have a multi faceted, international campaign (most but not all hinged on BDS) that is changing the discourse.


*(COMMENT)*

When the BDS Movement makes some significant contribution to the Arab Palestinian of the West Bank, Gaza, or Jerusalem, it will become a viable influence.  All it is today is a way for BDS members to collect donations.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> So it is written: NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state. IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.


They did. They created a new government structure in 2003. They elected a new government in 2006 that was trampled to death by foreigners. They legally constituted a new government in March of 2007 that lasted until June of 2007 when a US coup tried to replace the elected government with Fatah, the losers of the elections. The coup failed in Gaza but Fatah was placed back in power in the West Bank.

Since its inception, Palestine has been the poster child of illegal external interference.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is written: NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state. IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.
> 
> 
> 
> They did. They created a new government structure in 2003. They elected a new government in 2006 that was trampled to death by foreigners. They legally constituted a new government in March of 2007 that lasted until June of 2007 when a US coup tried to replace the elected government with Fatah, the losers of the elections. The coup failed in Gaza but Fatah was placed back in power in the West Bank.
> 
> Since its inception, Palestine has been the poster child of illegal external interference.
Click to expand...


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is written: NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state. IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.
> 
> 
> 
> They did. They created a new government structure in 2003. They elected a new government in 2006 that was trampled to death by foreigners. They legally constituted a new government in March of 2007 that lasted until June of 2007 when a US coup tried to replace the elected government with Fatah, the losers of the elections. The coup failed in Gaza but Fatah was placed back in power in the West Bank.
> 
> Since its inception, Palestine has been the poster child of illegal external interference.
Click to expand...

Because Mohammed didn't rape, murder and plunder the Middle East and Europe first.
I enjoy laughing at your bullshit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Professor Chomsky


Professor Chomsky, and Norman Finkelstein, have been critics of Israeli policies. However, both firmly believe in a Jewish state in Palestine. They both support Israel in spite of is many faults.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Chomsky
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Chomsky, and Norman Finkelstein, have been critics of Israeli policies. However, both firmly believe in a Jewish state in Palestine. They both support Israel in spite of is many faults.
Click to expand...

The important point is that Jews will not behead a critic of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is written: NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state. IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.
> 
> 
> 
> They did. They created a new government structure in 2003. They elected a new government in 2006 that was trampled to death by foreigners. They legally constituted a new government in March of 2007 that lasted until June of 2007 when a US coup tried to replace the elected government with Fatah, the losers of the elections. The coup failed in Gaza but Fatah was placed back in power in the West Bank.
> 
> Since its inception, Palestine has been the poster child of illegal external interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.
Click to expand...

*The never answered question.*

How did Fatah, the losers of the elections, get to be the "PA" in the West Bank?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is written: NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state. IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.
> 
> 
> 
> They did. They created a new government structure in 2003. They elected a new government in 2006 that was trampled to death by foreigners. They legally constituted a new government in March of 2007 that lasted until June of 2007 when a US coup tried to replace the elected government with Fatah, the losers of the elections. The coup failed in Gaza but Fatah was placed back in power in the West Bank.
> 
> Since its inception, Palestine has been the poster child of illegal external interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The never answered question.*
> 
> How did Fatah, the losers of the elections, get to be the "PA" in the West Bank?
Click to expand...

Question answered...
Guns...the Arab Way.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Al-Husseini learned a lot in Berlin from his fellow Nazis ]

The resolution noted that “BDS positions and demands delegitimize and demonize Israel and thereby assign all blame for every evil in the region to Jews.”

The document continued that “Israel is the only democratic state and at the same time double standards are applied to Israel when, for example, the criminality of Hamas is ignored or played down.”

The Bavarian Greens said the “call for a boycott reproduces the National Socialist slogan ‘Don’t buy from Jews!'’’

The party urged all affiliates of the Greens, including the federal party, who are expected to be in Chancellor Angela Merkel’s new coalition government, to not cooperate with BDS.

(full article online)

Bavaria's Green Party: BDS same as Nazi 'Don’t buy from Jews' slogan


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,  _et al_,

OH, here we go...  It's America's fault...  It is never the fault of the Arab Palestinians.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is written: NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state. IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.
> 
> 
> 
> They did. They created a new government structure in 2003. They elected a new government in 2006 that was trampled to death by foreigners. They legally constituted a new government in March of 2007 that lasted until June of 2007 when a US coup tried to replace the elected government with Fatah, the losers of the elections. The coup failed in Gaza but Fatah was placed back in power in the West Bank.
> 
> Since its inception, Palestine has been the poster child of illegal external interference.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

If the Arab Palestinian is the poster child of illegal external interference, it is only because the territory was "inhabited by peoples not yet able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world."

This seems to have been true in 1919, just as it seems to be true today; almost a century later.  The Arab Palestinians are having trouble finding the capacity to establish a balanced and workable government. 

It is what it is.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Chomsky
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Chomsky, and Norman Finkelstein, have been critics of Israeli policies. However, both firmly believe in a Jewish state in Palestine. They both support Israel in spite of is many faults.
Click to expand...

Norman Finkelstein attempts to defend Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  _et al_,
> 
> OH, here we go...  It's America's fault...  It is never the fault of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is written: NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state. IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.
> 
> 
> 
> They did. They created a new government structure in 2003. They elected a new government in 2006 that was trampled to death by foreigners. They legally constituted a new government in March of 2007 that lasted until June of 2007 when a US coup tried to replace the elected government with Fatah, the losers of the elections. The coup failed in Gaza but Fatah was placed back in power in the West Bank.
> 
> Since its inception, Palestine has been the poster child of illegal external interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If the Arab Palestinian is the poster child of illegal external interference, it is only because the territory was "inhabited by peoples not yet able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world."
> 
> This seems to have been true in 1919, just as it seems to be true today; almost a century later.  The Arab Palestinians are having trouble finding the capacity to establish a balanced and workable government.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

They are not having trouble.  It is basically impossible for the common Arab Population to get rid of their governments in the PA and Gaza as those governments are armed to the teeth.  And will imprison or kill anyone who is against them, either side.

Mainly all Arab governments are totalitarian.  That is all the Arabs and many Muslims know. 

As long as all of that money and weapons are flowing from Iran, Qatar , EU and other places .....not much of a chance for any "balanced and workable government".


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

I'm sorry, I had to chuckle at this.   Well, it is the Annex to document A/51/889  S/1997/357 5 May 1997---  your favorite agreement; and the A/49/180  S/1994/727  20 June 1994.



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is written: NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state. IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.
> 
> 
> 
> They did. They created a new government structure in 2003. They elected a new government in 2006 that was trampled to death by foreigners. They legally constituted a new government in March of 2007 that lasted until June of 2007 when a US coup tried to replace the elected government with Fatah, the losers of the elections. The coup failed in Gaza but Fatah was placed back in power in the West Bank.
> 
> Since its inception, Palestine has been the poster child of illegal external interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The never answered question.*
> 
> How did Fatah, the losers of the elections, get to be the "PA" in the West Bank?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Palestinian Authority (PA) was established under the a set of agreements between the Government of the State of Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization (hereinafter "the PLO"), the representative of the Palestinian people;


•  Agreement on the Gaza Strip and the Jericho Area  •​*Article III
 Transfer of Authority*
1. Israel shall transfer authority as specified in this Agreement from the Israeli military government and its Civil Administration to the Palestinian Authority, hereby established, in accordance with Article V of this Agreement, except for the authority that Israel shall continue to exercise as specified in this Agreement.


•  Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip  •​
*CHAPTER I - THE COUNCIL*
*ARTICLE I -- Transfer of Authority*
2. Pending the inauguration of the Council the powers and responsibilities transferred to the Council shall be exercised by the Palestinian Authority established in accordance with the Gaza-Jericho Agreement, which shall also have all the rights, liabilities and obligations to be assumed by the Council in this regard. Accordingly, the term "Council throughout this Agreement shall, pending the inauguration of the Council be construed as meaning the Palestinian Authority.​
Both of these agreement were co-sponsored by the US and Russian Federation.  Now Article V of the Agreement on the Gaza Strip and the Jericho Area (AKA:  Gaza-Jericho Agreement) talks about the Palestinian Authority at length.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> As long as all of that money and weapons are flowing from Iran, Qatar , EU and other places .....not much of a chance for any "balanced and workable government".


Indeed, including US money.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> This seems to have been true in 1919, just as it seems to be true today; almost a century later.


Indeed, the Palestinian civilians are under the boot of a foreign military force.

They have not had a minute of their own to develop anything.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> I'm sorry, I had to chuckle at this.   Well, it is the Annex to document A/51/889  S/1997/357 5 May 1997---  your favorite agreement; and the A/49/180  S/1994/727  20 June 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is written: NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state. IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.
> 
> 
> 
> They did. They created a new government structure in 2003. They elected a new government in 2006 that was trampled to death by foreigners. They legally constituted a new government in March of 2007 that lasted until June of 2007 when a US coup tried to replace the elected government with Fatah, the losers of the elections. The coup failed in Gaza but Fatah was placed back in power in the West Bank.
> 
> Since its inception, Palestine has been the poster child of illegal external interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The never answered question.*
> 
> How did Fatah, the losers of the elections, get to be the "PA" in the West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinian Authority (PA) was established under the a set of agreements between the Government of the State of Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization (hereinafter "the PLO"), the representative of the Palestinian people;
> 
> 
> •  Agreement on the Gaza Strip and the Jericho Area  •​*Article III
> Transfer of Authority*
> 1. Israel shall transfer authority as specified in this Agreement from the Israeli military government and its Civil Administration to the Palestinian Authority, hereby established, in accordance with Article V of this Agreement, except for the authority that Israel shall continue to exercise as specified in this Agreement.
> 
> 
> •  Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip  •​
> *CHAPTER I - THE COUNCIL
> ARTICLE I -- Transfer of Authority*
> 2. Pending the inauguration of the Council the powers and responsibilities transferred to the Council shall be exercised by the Palestinian Authority established in accordance with the Gaza-Jericho Agreement, which shall also have all the rights, liabilities and obligations to be assumed by the Council in this regard. Accordingly, the term "Council throughout this Agreement shall, pending the inauguration of the Council be construed as meaning the Palestinian Authority.​
> Both of these agreement were co-sponsored by the US and Russian Federation.  Now Article V of the Agreement on the Gaza Strip and the Jericho Area (AKA:  Gaza-Jericho Agreement) talks about the Palestinian Authority at length.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK, but that did not answer my never answered question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as all of that money and weapons are flowing from Iran, Qatar , EU and other places .....not much of a chance for any "balanced and workable government".
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, including US money.
Click to expand...


Indeed, western welfare dollars that are used as payments to Islamic terrorists, their families and enablers.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

Well, I'm not sure that _(as you say)_ the Arab Palestinians are "under the boot of a foreign military force."  insure, as far as possible, public order and safety.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to have been true in 1919, just as it seems to be true today; almost a century later.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinian civilians are under the boot of a foreign military force.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

For a majority of the existence of the post-Six Day War (1967) now a half century ago, the Arab Palestinians have established and demonstrated a clear history of narcissistic behaviors and serious criminal activity  It is a subculture that responds to an inability to achieve goals and objectives of general political-military nature; resorting to behaviors that exhibits suicidal tendencies, fraud, kidnapping, hijacking, bombings, murder/mass murder, and other predatory activities of normally associated with psychopaths.

It has nothing to do with being under the boot; but rather, the inability to establish Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.

Any security measures the Arab Palestinian has to endure today is in direct response to such behaviors.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to have been true in 1919, just as it seems to be true today; almost a century later.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinian civilians are under the boot of a foreign military force.
> 
> They have not had a minute of their own to develop anything.
Click to expand...


Indeed, it is not surprising that Arabs-Moslems are not willing or able to develop anything when their every waking moment is focused on everything _not related_ to developing a working societal structure. 

Indeed, it is interesting that societies / nations including South Korea, India, Hong Kong, etc., had no need for weak excuses that you shower on Arabs-Moslems. Those societies / nations managed to take control of their  futures and build first world societies. 

What do you think separates those places noted above with so many Islamist societies / Nations?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> I'm sorry, I had to chuckle at this.   Well, it is the Annex to document A/51/889  S/1997/357 5 May 1997---  your favorite agreement; and the A/49/180  S/1994/727  20 June 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is written: NO external intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state. IF you dont want parties --- THEN change the government to change the system.
> 
> 
> 
> They did. They created a new government structure in 2003. They elected a new government in 2006 that was trampled to death by foreigners. They legally constituted a new government in March of 2007 that lasted until June of 2007 when a US coup tried to replace the elected government with Fatah, the losers of the elections. The coup failed in Gaza but Fatah was placed back in power in the West Bank.
> 
> Since its inception, Palestine has been the poster child of illegal external interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The never answered question.*
> 
> How did Fatah, the losers of the elections, get to be the "PA" in the West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinian Authority (PA) was established under the a set of agreements between the Government of the State of Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization (hereinafter "the PLO"), the representative of the Palestinian people;
> 
> 
> •  Agreement on the Gaza Strip and the Jericho Area  •​*Article III
> Transfer of Authority*
> 1. Israel shall transfer authority as specified in this Agreement from the Israeli military government and its Civil Administration to the Palestinian Authority, hereby established, in accordance with Article V of this Agreement, except for the authority that Israel shall continue to exercise as specified in this Agreement.
> 
> 
> •  Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip  •​
> *CHAPTER I - THE COUNCIL
> ARTICLE I -- Transfer of Authority*
> 2. Pending the inauguration of the Council the powers and responsibilities transferred to the Council shall be exercised by the Palestinian Authority established in accordance with the Gaza-Jericho Agreement, which shall also have all the rights, liabilities and obligations to be assumed by the Council in this regard. Accordingly, the term "Council throughout this Agreement shall, pending the inauguration of the Council be construed as meaning the Palestinian Authority.​
> Both of these agreement were co-sponsored by the US and Russian Federation.  Now Article V of the Agreement on the Gaza Strip and the Jericho Area (AKA:  Gaza-Jericho Agreement) talks about the Palestinian Authority at length.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but that did not answer my never answered question.
Click to expand...

[How did Fatah, the losers of the elections, get to be the "PA" in the West Bank?]

It goes like this:

Hamas is the wolf
Fatah is the fox.

The Wolf attacks and attacks. It attacked so much that Abbas ran to Ramallah.  
The Fox plays at being moderate and at wanting peace while never wanting it.

Post 2005 disengagement from Gaza, the wolf fired thousands of rockets into Israel.

Post 2005 Fatah continued to play the Oslo Accords game started by Arafat.
It goes like this:
We are moderate.  We are peaceful.  We want peace with Israel.
But we want our endless demands first, or there will be nothing.
We will not talk to Israel, seat for negotiations with Israel, sign a peace treaties with Israel until all of our demands are met.

Demands:
Free ALL prisoners first, then we will talk
Return all the refugees to Israel first, then we will talk.

And it goes on and on and on ad nauseam .

Create BDS, so that Palestinian demands will be forced on Israel.
Destroy Israel's credibility, turn it into an Apartheid state, etc, etc.

Never, ever, sit to negotiate.

End of lesson.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

Oh, get off it.



P F Tinmore said:


> [
> OK, but that did not answer my never answered question.


*(COMMENT)*

How did Fatah, the losers of the elections, get to be the "PA" in the West Bank?

The PLO, made the designated "sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people" by the Arab League, establish the Palestinian Authority in accordance with the international agreements.

This is one of those trick questions.

Mahmoud Abbas is Chairman of the PLO.
Mahmoud Abbas controls Fatah through the PLO.
Mahmoud Abbas is President of Palestine
The Palestinian Authority is dominated by members of Fatah.

I thought HAMAS and the Abbas Government (the PA) reconciled their differences.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> Oh, get off it.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> OK, but that did not answer my never answered question.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> How did Fatah, the losers of the elections, get to be the "PA" in the West Bank?
> 
> The PLO, made the designated "sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people" by the Arab League, establish the Palestinian Authority in accordance with the international agreements.
> 
> This is one of those trick questions.
> 
> Mahmoud Abbas is Chairman of the PLO.
> Mahmoud Abbas controls Fatah through the PLO.
> Mahmoud Abbas is President of Palestine
> The Palestinian Authority is dominated by members of Fatah.
> 
> I thought HAMAS and the Abbas Government (the PA) reconciled their differences.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> Well, I'm not sure that _(as you say)_ the Arab Palestinians are "under the boot of a foreign military force."  insure, as far as possible, public order and safety.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to have been true in 1919, just as it seems to be true today; almost a century later.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinian civilians are under the boot of a foreign military force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For a majority of the existence of the post-Six Day War (1967) now a half century ago, the Arab Palestinians have established and demonstrated a clear history of narcissistic behaviors and serious criminal activity  It is a subculture that responds to an inability to achieve goals and objectives of general political-military nature; resorting to behaviors that exhibits suicidal tendencies, fraud, kidnapping, hijacking, bombings, murder/mass murder, and other predatory activities of normally associated with psychopaths.
> 
> It has nothing to do with being under the boot; but rather, the inability to establish Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States.
> 
> Any security measures the Arab Palestinian has to endure today is in direct response to such behaviors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Horsecrap, Palestine was born under British belligerent occupation and they have not had a minute to now without being occupied. Palestine has been occupied for a hundred years.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ NOT boycotting Israel ]

Lawmakers from the US, Australia, Brazil, Guatemala, South Africa, Malawi, the Ivory Coast, Romania, Hungary, Slovakia, The Netherlands, the Czech Republic, Finland, Greece, and Lativa joined in Sunday’s event. A nine-member bipartisan delegation from the South Carolina State Legislature was included in the event.

(full article online)

'Political isolation? It is irrelevant'


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dr. Nadia Abu El-Haj on the Occupation's effects on Palestinian Academia*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dr. Nadia Abu El-Haj on the Occupation's effects on Palestinian Academia*
> 
> **



Yeap, sometimes you do find some duzzys:

Abu El-Haj took the stage after Mazrui and attempted to give the conference a more academic tone. She spoke articulately about Mazrui's research and largely succeeded in obfuscating the issue of Mazrui's flirtation with race science. Abu El-Haj brings plenty of baggage to the debate: She has drawn criticism for working on a book claiming Ashkenazi Jews are not genetically related to the ancient Israelites, although she is not a geneticist and there is definitive scientific evidence to the contrary. Her controversial book, _Facts on the Ground_, argues that Israeli archaeologists have distorted the country's material record in the service of nation-building. It was subjected to harsh reviews. 

Yet even Abu El-Haj was taken aback by Mazrui's research: "I don't _fully_understand what you're doing [in the section of his paper discussing 'Jewish Genius']," she exclaimed. 

Articles: Reviving Jewish Race Science at Columbia U Conference


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr. Nadia Abu El-Haj on the Occupation's effects on Palestinian Academia*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, sometimes you do find some duzzys:
> 
> Abu El-Haj took the stage after Mazrui and attempted to give the conference a more academic tone. She spoke articulately about Mazrui's research and largely succeeded in obfuscating the issue of Mazrui's flirtation with race science. Abu El-Haj brings plenty of baggage to the debate: She has drawn criticism for working on a book claiming Ashkenazi Jews are not genetically related to the ancient Israelites, although she is not a geneticist and there is definitive scientific evidence to the contrary. Her controversial book, _Facts on the Ground_, argues that Israeli archaeologists have distorted the country's material record in the service of nation-building. It was subjected to harsh reviews.
> 
> Yet even Abu El-Haj was taken aback by Mazrui's research: "I don't _fully_understand what you're doing [in the section of his paper discussing 'Jewish Genius']," she exclaimed.
> 
> Articles: Reviving Jewish Race Science at Columbia U Conference
Click to expand...

Abu El-Haj then made the astute observation that the conversation had "racial-genetic undertones" and that "it's dangerous to talk about the biology of any group."

Read more: Articles: Reviving Jewish Race Science at Columbia U Conference 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook

Indeed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr. Nadia Abu El-Haj on the Occupation's effects on Palestinian Academia*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, sometimes you do find some duzzys:
> 
> Abu El-Haj took the stage after Mazrui and attempted to give the conference a more academic tone. She spoke articulately about Mazrui's research and largely succeeded in obfuscating the issue of Mazrui's flirtation with race science. Abu El-Haj brings plenty of baggage to the debate: She has drawn criticism for working on a book claiming Ashkenazi Jews are not genetically related to the ancient Israelites, although she is not a geneticist and there is definitive scientific evidence to the contrary. Her controversial book, _Facts on the Ground_, argues that Israeli archaeologists have distorted the country's material record in the service of nation-building. It was subjected to harsh reviews.
> 
> Yet even Abu El-Haj was taken aback by Mazrui's research: "I don't _fully_understand what you're doing [in the section of his paper discussing 'Jewish Genius']," she exclaimed.
> 
> Articles: Reviving Jewish Race Science at Columbia U Conference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abu El-Haj then made the astute observation that the conversation had "racial-genetic undertones" and that "it's dangerous to talk about the biology of any group."
> 
> Read more: Articles: Reviving Jewish Race Science at Columbia U Conference
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

I see. So....her going against her colleague who seemed to go on a racist and cultural accusation of Jews, although he denied it, clears Miss El-Haj from her allegations that today's Jews are not descendants of the ancient Israelites?
OR that Israel was manipulating archeological findings to make it look as if it was Jewish History? Nation Building?

Is that it?
---------
"'Mazrui was offended, apparently unaware that he had said anything that could be construed as racist. He clarified that he was talking about "cultural," not "racial," "impurity." He then went off on a political tangent."
---------
Well, they seemed to deserve each other at that conference.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

Dr Nadia Abu El-Haj has a solid set of credentials.  She is published several times, and is a Professor of Anthropology at Columbia.

Archaeological Practice and Territorial Self-Fashioning in Israeli Society and The Genealogical Science:



P F Tinmore said:


> *Dr. Nadia Abu El-Haj on the Occupation's effects on Palestinian Academia*


*(COMMENT)*

She is worth he story she has to tell.  Listen to her and make your own decision.  There are a bunch of great adventure surrounding both Anthropology _(Study of Human Societies and Cultures)_ and Archaeology _(Study of Human Activity)_ and the efforts to recovery evidence and materials to further their particular focus _(Indiana Jones *type stuff)*__*.
(COMMENT)*_

Dr El-Haj has been critical of Jewish Scientists in both discipline and the genetic researches (DNA Analysis)  and making the discoveries and finding fit a predetermined story; making the evidence from digs to establish a territorial and cultural relationship, from recovered artifacts and genetics, between the Jewish people and and locations.  _(Dr El-Haj calls this "Archaeological Practice and Territorial Self-Fashioning" and Genealogical Science;" with the "Origins of the Jews, and The Politics of Epistemology.)_

This is the first set of videos were I have heard Dr El-Haj trying to make a convincing story and accusation that Israeli Leaders are using Israeli Forces to break-down the Arab Palestinian education system and the academic environment; and attempt to dumb down the entire population.  She specifically says that these impediments to a good education is being purposely done by the Israelis; absent any Security Concerns.


*The Palestinian National Charter*
*July 1968*​*Article 7:* 
That there is a Palestinian community and that it has material, spiritual, and historical connection with Palestine are indisputable facts. It is a national duty to bring up individual Palestinians in an Arab revolutionary manner. All means of information and education must be adopted in order to acquaint the Palestinian with his country in the most profound manner, both spiritual and material, that is possible. He must be prepared for the armed struggle and ready to sacrifice his wealth and his life in order to win back his homeland and bring about its liberation.​

*The Covenant of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS)**
18 August 1988*​
Article 15:  *The Jihad for the Liberation of Palestine is an Individual Duty:*
The day that enemies usurp part of Moslem land, Jihad becomes the individual duty of every Moslem. In face of the Jews' usurpation of Palestine, it is compulsory that the banner of Jihad be raised. To do this requires the diffusion of Islamic consciousness among the masses, both on the regional, Arab and Islamic levels. It is necessary to instill the spirit of Jihad in the heart of the nation so that they would confront the enemies and join the ranks of the fighters.

It is necessary that scientists, educators and teachers, information and media people, as well as the educated masses, especially the youth and sheikhs of the Islamic movements, should take part in the operation of awakening (the masses).​
Article 16:  *The Education of the Generations:*
It is necessary to follow Islamic orientation in educating the Islamic generations in our region by teaching the religious duties, comprehensive study of the Koran, the study of the Prophet's Sunna (his sayings and doings), and learning about Islamic history and heritage from their authentic sources.​
Article 18  --- *The Role of the Moslem Woman:*
Woman in the home of the fighting family, whether she is a mother or a sister, plays the most important role in looking after the family, rearing the children and embuing them with moral values and thoughts derived from Islam. She has to teach them to perform the religious duties in preparation for the role of fighting awaiting them.​When it comes to dealing with the Arab Palestinian, nothing is what it seems.  The last thing that the Israelis want is to foster environments that move to incite violence.

HAMAS Rejects UN Textbooks for Teaching Non-Violence
16 FEB 2014

The Hamas government in Gaza accused UNRWA on Tuesday of unlawfully printing and disseminating school textbooks dealing with human rights in a way that offends Palestinian cultural sensitivities.

Education Ministry spokesman Mu’tasim Al-Minawi said, “The vast majority of examples [in the books] refer to [Mahatma] Gandhi, Martin Luther King, Rosa Parks, Helen Suzman, the Soweto Uprising, the Magna Carta and Apartheid,” and focused on “peaceful resistance as the only way of achieving freedom and independence.”

Al-Minawi charged that the entire curriculum is dedicated “to domesticate the psyche of the Palestinian pupil, fostering negative feelings toward armed resistance.”

The ministry called on UNRWA to stop teaching its current human rights curriculum and called on all teachers to refuse to teach the material, which “contaminates the minds of our dear students.”​
Most of the nations ,on the upper end of the Human Development Index, condemn all acts of terrorism _irrespective of their motivation_, whenever and by whomsoever committed, as one of the most serious threats to peace and security,  _(invoking the restrictions of Article 2 of the Charter)_ and further promote the maintenance of international peace and security as essential.  That would be and exclusion for the Arab Palestinians because they are not at the upper end of the Human Development Index and believe in the doctrine of conflict before peace.

"The Arab Palestinian people, expressing themselves by the armed Palestinian revolution, reject all solutions which are substitutes for the total liberation of Palestine and reject all proposals aiming at the liquidation of the Palestinian problem, or its internationalization."​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to have been true in 1919, just as it seems to be true today; almost a century later.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinian civilians are under the boot of a foreign military force.
> 
> They have not had a minute of their own to develop anything.
Click to expand...

So what happened to the billions that Yaasar sent to his wife, you lying piece of shit.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

I do not know how many times I've heard people complain that there is no safe environment for any meaningful discussion on the subject.



P F Tinmore said:


> Abu El-Haj then made the astute observation that the conversation had "racial-genetic undertones" and that "it's dangerous to talk about the biology of any group."
> Indeed.


*(COMMENT)*

Certainly few want to discuss that matter in any forum of record for fear that purveyors of dirt and character assassins will dredge something said out of context and out of time.

Most certainly it is difficult t criticize any culture where conflict jihad is promoted as the appropriate means or solution to achieve what they could not achieve by friendly relations diplomatic channels, or previous wars.  It is almost impossible to establish a public forum to critique a sub-culture that has deep past history of criminal behaviors --- with the goal of coercing governments into making concessions that they would not consider under legal means.  And these same hostile forces target unarmed civilians.

On the other hand, you see --- on a regular basis --- Jewish and Israeli bashing.

It is no wonder that the generalize people within the subculture that provide material support to these Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters are ignored who expressing themselves by the armed attacks on the unarmed, the crippled, women and children --- rejecting all solutions which are substitutes for claims without compromise.   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

Yes I hear you and understand.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to have been true in 1919, just as it seems to be true today; almost a century later.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinian civilians are under the boot of a foreign military force.
> 
> They have not had a minute of their own to develop anything.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

It must be very hard to squeeze a  few minutes while planning the next cowardly attack.

​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Panel held at the annual meeting of the American Anthropological Association in Denver, CO on 19 November 2015.


----------



## P F Tinmore

US Palestinian ‪Chicago protesting Israeli Batsheva dance #BDS #EndIsraeliApartheid ‬


----------



## P F Tinmore

*BDS FAQ Video - Why does BDS target only Israel? ...and other questions*

**


----------



## Hollie

Any questions?


----------



## Sixties Fan

More boycott fail 

Spanish Footballer Marco Asensio Angers The Israel Haters


----------



## Sixties Fan

And some more....

Omaha schools nix Palestinian talk amid concern Jewish students bullied


----------



## Sixties Fan

Keeps on coming....

Lawmakers in Ohio Work to Pass Anti-Boycott Legislation in Support of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

And coming....

NJ Gubernatorial Candidate Distances Himself from Boycott-Supporting Running Mate


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> And some more....
> 
> Omaha schools nix Palestinian talk amid concern Jewish students bullied



Pretty clear from the actions of the BDS activists that the boycott is actually against Jews collectively:


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel suffering.....all alone and isolated in the world 

Israeli Defense Firm Elbit Wins $570 Million in Contracts in US, Asia-Pacific, Africa


----------



## Sixties Fan

MUST LISTEN: Aussie Radio Producer’s “Life-Changing” Experience in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Not Boycotting Israel.....and Winning   ]

The Jewish/Muslim duo defeated Marcos Daniell and Marcelo Demoliner 6-3, 7-6 (3) in the final and will share a check of $55,730, as well as 250 rankings points. The 40-yearold Erlich, who doesn’t have a regular partner, entered the tournament ranked No. 105 in doubles, but will return to the top 100 when the new rankings are released on Monday.

(full article online)

Erlich and Muslim partner win doubles event


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today's BDS fail:

BDS Morocco attacks world-renowned Israeli singer in Tangier


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wisconsin Latest US State to Introduce Anti-BDS Legislation


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? OK, no computers! Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? OK, no iPhones, iPads, iPods!


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? OK, no Google!


----------



## JoelT1

Funny: Israel boycotters couldn’t function without Israeli technology LOL Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley


----------



## Sixties Fan

I am the first Bangladeshi to visit Israel


----------



## JoelT1

Israel BUYcott!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Who is not boycotting Israel ]


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Where?


----------



## Sixties Fan

In his speech before the members of the delegation, Clemmons noted that in the past, he also believed in what he defined as “the politically correct narrative”, according to which, there is no Jewish history in Judea and Samaria, there is no evidence that testifies to Jewish habitation of this area in the past and that it is “Arab land” that had been taken by the Jews in 1967, but this concept changed after a meeting with the heads of Women in Green, Yehudit Katsover and Nadia Matar, who “opened his eyes so that he could see the reality, the truth, the concrete evidence, that you (turning to the legislators) have seen and will continue to see while you are here”.

Clemmons added emphasis to his words, declaring: “Here is the heart of the Jewish Land. This is the historical homeland of the Jews. This is where Moses brought the Israelites from the desert; this is where they came to, this is their most precious asset. To cut away part of this Land from the Jewish People is like cutting out the heart of the Jewish People”.

(full article online)

'No more political correctness. This is your land'


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ BDS's latest fail ]

In a statement issued on Monday, Rachel Lithgow — the executive director of the AJHS — said the society was pulling the plug on “the Balfour Program scheduled for October 26th and the dramatic reading of ‘Rubble, Rubble,’ scheduled for December 14th.”

“While the programs themselves may have merit, they do not align with the mission of the AJHS,” Lithgow went on to say.

(full article online)

Leading New York City Jewish Historical Center Nixes Events Co-Sponsored by Anti-Zionist Group


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Another Israel Win ]

SodaStream CEO says "When Palestinian Arab workers and managers cannot come to work, we ensure work comes to them."

(full article online)

SodaStream opens temporary production line for PA workers


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Nada Elia - Nakba, BDS and the Undoing of Historical Wrongs*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Windparadox

`
`
*ACLU Sues Kansas Over 'Unconstitutional' Law Barring Boycott of Israel*


----------



## JoelT1

Israel BUYcott! Bay Area techies get direct flight to Israel


----------



## JoelT1

Funny: Israel boycott? OK, no cars! LOL Here's Why the Global Automobile Industry Is Turning to ... Israel?


----------



## JoelT1

Funny: Israel boycott? OK, no Internet! LOL 

Google Chairman: Israel’s genius transforms Internet How Israel is Becoming a Global Leader in the Internet of Things


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Nada Elia - Nakba, BDS and the Undoing of Historical Wrongs*
> 
> **



Just from the title alone...

The undoing of historical wrongs.  What about undoing the historical wrongs done to the Jewish people?


----------



## JoelT1

Israel BUYcott: World loves Israeli tech! The startup scene in Israel is going bonkers, and the Chinese are swooping in


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Birzeit Scholars on the Need for Academic Boycott*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Lisa Rofel on why boycott Israel (and not other countries)?*

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Birzeit Scholars on the Need for Academic Boycott*



A clear example of a brain damage caused by Hamas.

*Hamas wins student elections at Birzeit University for third year*
For the third consecutive year, Hamas won the most student council seats at Birzeit University, a bellwether of West Bank politics, on Wednesday in Ramallah.

Hamas wins student elections at Birzeit University for third year





*Q. What makes Palestinian activists feel smarter, when they boycott Jewish academics? *


----------



## JoelT1

Israel BUYcott!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Wichita teacher sues Kansas for denying her work because she boycotts Israel*

The ACLU says the law that went into effect in July violates the First Amendment because it “imposes an ideological litmus test and compels speech related to state contractors’ protected political beliefs and associations.”

Wichita teacher sues Kansas for denying her work because she boycotts Israel


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> *Wichita teacher sues Kansas for denying her work because she boycotts Israel*
> 
> The ACLU says the law that went into effect in July violates the First Amendment because it “imposes an ideological litmus test and compels speech related to state contractors’ protected political beliefs and associations.”
> 
> Wichita teacher sues Kansas for denying her work because she boycotts Israel



Funny boycotting Israel! OK, no computers!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘The Siege’ gets US premiere at last, in blow to ‘Israeli propaganda machine’*

_The Siege_ is overwhelming, a scarring historical drama by Nabil Al-Raee about a group of militants holed up in the Nativity Church during the Second intifada with the Israeli army shooting at them and George W. Bush trying to make them disappear.

‘The Siege’ gets US premiere at last, in blow to ‘Israeli propaganda machine’


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> *‘The Siege’ gets US premiere at last, in blow to ‘Israeli propaganda machine’*
> 
> _The Siege_ is overwhelming, a scarring historical drama by Nabil Al-Raee about a group of militants holed up in the Nativity Church during the Second intifada with the Israeli army shooting at them and George W. Bush trying to make them disappear.
> 
> ‘The Siege’ gets US premiere at last, in blow to ‘Israeli propaganda machine’



Funny: You’re boycotting Israel but using Israeli computer technology Keep it up!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Austrian National Union of Students passed on Friday a motion against BDS, saying that the boycott movement targeting Israel is antisemitic, and that its demands recall the Nazis’ economic war against Jewish businesses.

(full article online)

Austrian National Student Union passes resolution against 'antisemitic' BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Group of Israeli minorities, including Muslims and Palestinian, targeted in campaign of online harassment after news of their impending delegation to US universities broke out; 'I received threats saying I should be burned,' says one participant.

(full article online)

Ynetnews News - Anti-BDS 'dream team' suffers incitement campaign


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Curious Case of Mount CC’s Cancelled Cricket Tour to Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Austrian National Student Union passes resolution against 'antisemitic' BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Giant Austrian bank shuts down BDS account


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Austria barred from holding event at Vienna cultural institution


----------



## Sixties Fan

In her Facebook post on Monday, Handler said the company would not collaborate with what which she called “nothing more than anti-Israel propaganda.”

“Bezeq will continue to protect the rights of all our customers without discrimination. We will continue to provide service to all Israeli citizens without respect to religion, race or gender and we respect their right to choose to live in any part of this land – be it Raanana, Jerusalem, Ariel, Sakhnin or Ma’aleh Adumim.”

Handler said attempts to blacklist Israeli companies were nothing than “illegitimate pressure to ‘head-butt’ Israel.”

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...-company-bezeq-ceo-calls-them-out/2017/10/16/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australians keen on Israeli shares as offerings rise


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Why Boycott?*


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> *Why Boycott?*


Do you at least get paid to be full of shit?


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Funny! Microsoft almost as Israeli as American Microsoft CEO, in Herzliya: Our company almost as Israeli as American


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Medical Students at Chile’s Largest University Overwhelmingly Vote for BDS *

October 16, 2017 —
More than three-fourths of students at the University of Chile’s Faculty of Medicine voted to break institutional ties with Israeli universities in a student referendum held last month. They also voted against Israeli government sponsorship or attendance of events at their university.

This is the third such vote to take place at the University of Chile, the country’s largest university. Over the last two years, more than 90% of students at the Faculty of Social Sciences  and more than 60% of students at the Faculty of Law also voted in support of  Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) measures.

Medical Students at Chile’s Largest University Overwhelmingly Vote for BDS


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> *Medical Students at Chile’s Largest University Overwhelmingly Vote for BDS *
> 
> October 16, 2017 —
> More than three-fourths of students at the University of Chile’s Faculty of Medicine voted to break institutional ties with Israeli universities in a student referendum held last month. They also voted against Israeli government sponsorship or attendance of events at their university.
> 
> This is the third such vote to take place at the University of Chile, the country’s largest university. Over the last two years, more than 90% of students at the Faculty of Social Sciences  and more than 60% of students at the Faculty of Law also voted in support of  Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) measures.
> 
> Medical Students at Chile’s Largest University Overwhelmingly Vote for BDS




Funny:  Israel, world leader in medical advances One in four life science innovations has Israeli roots, says expert


----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany’s Left Party withdraws anti-Israel initiative 'to end occupation'


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Bollywood Stars Filming in Israel…and Loving It Here


----------



## JoelT1

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Boycott?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you at least get paid to be full of shit?
Click to expand...


His posts are too embarrassingly ignorant to merit a salary. He’s obviously mentally ill, obsessively posting on a message board in some hovel or institution over 40,000 times about Israel. He’s to be pitied


----------



## Indeependent

JoelT1 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Boycott?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you at least get paid to be full of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His posts are too embarrassingly ignorant to merit a salary. He’s obviously mentally ill, obsessively posting on a message board in some hovel or institution over 40,000 times about Israel. He’s to be pitied
Click to expand...

Leannnnnk?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>



[ This Pathetic BDSrs are crying that their BDS movement is being put in its place.  Waaaahhhhh ]
[Yeah, sure .....BDS is "non violent".  Just ask all the Jews who have been beaten up by all of that "Non violence"   

Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP)

A Jewish Voice for Peace? No — Just Another Hate Group

Jewish Voice for Peace: Increasing Anti-Israel Radicalism

In wake of war, leftist ‘self-hating Jews’ find a voice

Jewish Voice for Peace is an anti-semitic warmongering organization


----------



## Sixties Fan

[So much for boycotting Israel  ]

"10 Jewish dishes Arabs eat every day" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS activists are presumably celebrating the UN Human Rights Council’s decision to warn offcompanies that do business with Israelis in the West Bank. I’d advise them to enjoy their temporary victory while they can. As several recent events make clear, they’re losing badly outside the UN. And they’re losing for one simple reason: People worldwide are gradually coming to understand that the boycott, divestment, and sanctions movement isn’t “anti-occupation,” it’s anti-Semitic.

(full article online)

Even in Left-Wing European Circles, BDS Is Being Linked to Anti-Semitism


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

Can’t boycott Israel, the brains inside computers Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## fanger

*You Won't Believe Why They Could Withhold Relief Funds from Harvey Victims*
**

*To Get Hurricane Rebuilding Money in Texas, Contractors Must Promise They Won’t Boycott Israel*


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> *You Won't Believe Why They Could Withhold Relief Funds from Harvey Victims*
> **
> 
> *To Get Hurricane Rebuilding Money in Texas, Contractors Must Promise They Won’t Boycott Israel*



Can you confirm this breaking news with a verifiable source?

One reliable source, please.


----------



## fanger

There's two above, here's two more
http://www.ci.dickinson.tx.us/DocumentCenter/View/2016

US city links storm aid to Israel pledge


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> There's two above, here's two more
> http://www.ci.dickinson.tx.us/DocumentCenter/View/2016
> 
> US city links storm aid to Israel pledge



Well, duh, it is TEXAS law that the businesses cannot boycott Israel.
Remember all of those States passing anti-BDS laws?

Deal with it!


----------



## fanger

Oh it will be dealt with, watch out for the blowback


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Oh it will be dealt with, watch out for the blowback


The blowback is what the friends of Israel did with the anti BDS laws, and will continue to do.
Sayonara


----------



## fanger

Sayonara baby,  109 Locations whence Jews have been Expelled since AD250


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fanger said:


> Sayonara baby,  109 Locations whence Jews have been Expelled since AD250



You have any tips on expelling Muslims?


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? Bay Area techies get direct flight to Israel


----------



## fanger

_Asperger syndrome (AS), also known as Asperger's syndrome or Asperger disorder, is an autism spectrum disorder (ASD) that is characterized by significant difficulties in social interaction, alongside restricted and repetitive patterns of behavior and interests. It differs from other autism spectrum disorders by its relative preservation of linguistic and cognitive development. Although not required for diagnosis, physical clumsiness and atypical use of language are frequently reported.[1][2]_



Sixties Fan said:


> [So much for boycotting Israel  ]
> 
> "10 Jewish dishes Arabs eat every day" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


1. Shakshuka (really Tunisian)
2. Couscous, Morocco 

3. Macaroni with Bechamel sauce, Italy
4. Salata Baladi (Arab Salad)
5. Sambousa and Burekas (which are Arabian/Asian and Balkan in reality)
6. Falafel. Lebanon
Etc, Etc, European jews not only claim a country without people for a people without a country, but steal their culinary too


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sayonara baby,  109 Locations whence Jews have been Expelled since AD250


Nothing to do with today's issue.  Ha, ha, ha !!!!

And according to you, nothing to do with the Christian and Islamic ideology and mentality, right?

So, do you really have NO idea why Jews have been attacked, raped, tortured, murdered and expelled by the Christian and Islamic ideologies and beliefs since "250 AD"?  None, really none?


----------



## fanger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sayonara baby,  109 Locations whence Jews have been Expelled since AD250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have any tips on expelling Muslims?
Click to expand...

Not really, I think there has only been one time, whereas people have had enough of jewish shite 109 times going on to the 110th go USA


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> _Asperger syndrome (AS), also known as Asperger's syndrome or Asperger disorder, is an autism spectrum disorder (ASD) that is characterized by significant difficulties in social interaction, alongside restricted and repetitive patterns of behavior and interests. It differs from other autism spectrum disorders by its relative preservation of linguistic and cognitive development. Although not required for diagnosis, physical clumsiness and atypical use of language are frequently reported.[1][2]_
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [So much for boycotting Israel  ]
> 
> "10 Jewish dishes Arabs eat every day" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Shakshuka (really Tunisian)
> 2. Couscous, Morocco
> 
> 3. Macaroni with Bechamel sauce, Italy
> 4. Salata Baladi (Arab Salad)
> 5. Sambousa and Burekas (which are Arabian/Asian and Balkan in reality)
> 6. Falafel. Lebanon
> Etc, Etc, European jews not only claim a country without people for a people without a country, but steal their culinary too
Click to expand...

Sue them.  The Arabs are not suing them.  Are you going to?


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sayonara baby,  109 Locations whence Jews have been Expelled since AD250
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with today's issue.  Ha, ha, ha !!!!
> 
> And according to you, nothing to do with the Christian and Islamic ideology and mentality, right?
> 
> So, do you really have NO idea why Jews have been attacked, raped, tortured, murdered and expelled by the Christian and Islamic ideologies and beliefs since "250 AD"?  None, really none?
Click to expand...

yes, I have a good idea, apart from the Rape claim


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? Intel buys Mobileye in $15.3B deal, moves its automotive unit to Israel


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Asperger syndrome (AS), also known as Asperger's syndrome or Asperger disorder, is an autism spectrum disorder (ASD) that is characterized by significant difficulties in social interaction, alongside restricted and repetitive patterns of behavior and interests. It differs from other autism spectrum disorders by its relative preservation of linguistic and cognitive development. Although not required for diagnosis, physical clumsiness and atypical use of language are frequently reported.[1][2]_
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [So much for boycotting Israel  ]
> 
> "10 Jewish dishes Arabs eat every day" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Shakshuka (really Tunisian)
> 2. Couscous, Morocco
> 
> 3. Macaroni with Bechamel sauce, Italy
> 4. Salata Baladi (Arab Salad)
> 5. Sambousa and Burekas (which are Arabian/Asian and Balkan in reality)
> 6. Falafel. Lebanon
> Etc, Etc, European jews not only claim a country without people for a people without a country, but steal their culinary too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue them.  The Arabs are not suing them.  Are you going to?
Click to expand...

We are used to jewish lies  Just linking to the quotes on your link, why should I use the jewish defense  "I Sue" when I can tie you up in your own Lies?


----------



## fanger

JoelT1 said:


> Israel boycott? Here? Intel buys Mobileye in $15.3B deal, moves its automotive unit to Israel


Sounds like a typical jewish money laundering scheme


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? ⤵️


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel boycott? Here? Intel buys Mobileye in $15.3B deal, moves its automotive unit to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical jewish money laundering scheme
Click to expand...


Weep: Muslims produce nothing


----------



## fanger

What did Jews in the
*Warsaw Ghetto produce?*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fanger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sayonara baby,  109 Locations whence Jews have been Expelled since AD250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have any tips on expelling Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, I think there has only been one time, whereas people have had enough of jewish shite 109 times going on to the 110th go USA
Click to expand...


So when we expel Muslims, where should we send them?


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> What did Jews in the
> *Warsaw Ghetto produce?*



Muslims produce nothing. Meanwhile...

Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> What did Jews in the
> *Warsaw Ghetto produce?*



142 Jewish Nobel Prize Laureates in science 

Just 2 Muslim Nobels in science 

Muslims: Epic Fail!

List of Jewish Nobel laureates - Wikipedia
List of Muslim Nobel laureates - Wikipedia


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? ⤵️


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Upscale Tokyo Department Store Withdraws Products from Illegal Israeli Settlements *

*




*

October 19, 2017
— The upscale Mitsukoshi department store in the Ginza district of Tokyo has withdrawn Israeli settlement products.

Earlier this month, the store was scheduled to host an event featuring Israeli wines, including wines made in illegal Israeli settlements built on stolen land. But after Japanese civil society raised concerns, Mitsukoshi shortened the event and removed all wines which Japanese BDS activists indicated were made in Israeli settlements.

Upscale Tokyo Department Store Withdraws Products from Illegal Israeli Settlements


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## Sixties Fan

*TEL AVIV – An Arab Muslim citizen of Israel blasted the anti-Semitic charge that the Jewish state is an “apartheid” regime, saying people should be “ashamed” of using that term to describe the only country in the Middle East that provides “freedom of belief, the right to educate, to elect and be elected” to all minorities. *

In a video that went viral this week on Facebook, Dema Taya, who lives in the central Israeli city of Qalansawe, said on an Arabic-language news channel, “Israel is not an apartheid state and anyone who believes this should be ashamed of himself.”

“You live in this country and enjoy the full benefits of its citizenship. You are free to work, study, express yourselves and whatever you desire,” she told the host. “You lead and educate the next generations in a state that respects you. Look at Syria, Iraq, Egypt and the rest of the Arab countries. What have they done for the good of their people?”

(full article online)

WATCH - Arab Muslim Israeli: Anyone Who Slanders Jewish State As 'Apartheid' Regime Should Be Ashamed


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alan Parsons Proud to be Speaking at Anti-BDS Event


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? ⤵️


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? ⤵️


----------



## fanger

Texas demands Israel loyalty oath for Hurricane Harvey relief aid
It grows


----------



## fanger

_The Israeli occupation forces at predawn time Wednesday shut down and ransacked the headquarters of Palestinian media production companies, citing incitement reasons, during raids in Ramallah, Nablus, al-Khalil, and Bethlehem, in the West Bank._

The Israeli army stormed the headquarters of TransMedia, PalMedia, and Ramsat news agencies in al-Khalil, Ramallah, Nablus, and Bethlehem, before they seized their equipment. The army shut down the offices of TransMedia and PalMedia for six months under a military order.
https://www.globalresearch.ca/israeli-forces-ransack-shut-down-palestinian-media-companies/5614211


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> _The Israeli occupation forces at predawn time Wednesday shut down and ransacked the headquarters of Palestinian media production companies, citing incitement reasons, during raids in Ramallah, Nablus, al-Khalil, and Bethlehem, in the West Bank._
> 
> The Israeli army stormed the headquarters of TransMedia, PalMedia, and Ramsat news agencies in al-Khalil, Ramallah, Nablus, and Bethlehem, before they seized their equipment. The army shut down the offices of TransMedia and PalMedia for six months under a military order.
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/israeli-forces-ransack-shut-down-palestinian-media-companies/5614211



And it was about time


----------



## thetor

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Israeli occupation forces at predawn time Wednesday shut down and ransacked the headquarters of Palestinian media production companies, citing incitement reasons, during raids in Ramallah, Nablus, al-Khalil, and Bethlehem, in the West Bank._
> 
> The Israeli army stormed the headquarters of TransMedia, PalMedia, and Ramsat news agencies in al-Khalil, Ramallah, Nablus, and Bethlehem, before they seized their equipment. The army shut down the offices of TransMedia and PalMedia for six months under a military order.
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/israeli-forces-ransack-shut-down-palestinian-media-companies/5614211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was about time
Click to expand...

Huh


----------



## fanger

"democracy"


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rebecca Vilkomerson at J Street, supporting BDS movement*

**


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## Hollie




----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> "democracy"



57 Islamic shitholes: Not 1 democracy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian festival drops film over director’s Israel trips


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Confusion’ over Texas law led town to require anti-BDS pledge


----------



## fanger

No need for Texas city flood victims to pledge not to boycott Israel, says state lawmaker
King told Haaretz that the law does not apply to the situation in Dickinson because “they had private contributions from citizens to a relief fund in the city, and the city has set up a grant program to give those funds to help in disaster clean-up and restoration. Those are not taxpayer dollars, so the law by no means applies to these relief efforts.”

No need for Texas city flood victims to pledge not to boycott Israel, says state lawmaker


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> No need for Texas city flood victims to pledge not to boycott Israel, says state lawmaker
> King told Haaretz that the law does not apply to the situation in Dickinson because “they had private contributions from citizens to a relief fund in the city, and the city has set up a grant program to give those funds to help in disaster clean-up and restoration. Those are not taxpayer dollars, so the law by no means applies to these relief efforts.”
> 
> No need for Texas city flood victims to pledge not to boycott Israel, says state lawmaker



Muslims contribute nothing. 

Israel is recognized for Nobel Prizes in science Nature Index


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? ⤵️


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? ⤵️


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ahmad Saadaldin: Overcoming obstacles: SJP successes.*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Amani Al-Khatahtbeh: Daring to speak out on campus.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dima Khalidi: Pressures on universities to discipline students & faculty for speech activities.*

**


----------



## fanger

The First Amendment squarely protects the right to boycott. Lately, though, a legislative assault on that right has been spreading through the United States –  designed to stamp out constitutionally protected boycotts of Israel.

In a landmark decision from 1982, the Supreme Court ruled that an NAACP boycott of white-owned businesses in Mississippi, to protest segregation and racial injustice, was a protected form of free association and free expression. As the court recognized, political boycotts empower individuals to collectively express their dissatisfaction with the status quo and advocate for political, social, and economic change. These are precisely the freedoms the Constitution is meant to protect.

Yet over the past several years, state and federal legislatures have considered dozens of bills, and in some cases passed laws, in direct violation of this important ruling. These bills and laws vary in numerous respects, but they share a common goal of scaring people away people from participating in boycotts meant to protest Israeli government policies, including what are known as Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) campaigns.
In America, the right to boycott Israel is under threat. This is why that's cause for concern


----------



## fanger

*Houston Suburb Won’t Give Hurricane Relief to Anyone Who Boycotts Israel*
The city of Dickinson requires applicants for grants to repair homes or businesses damaged by Hurricane Harvey to refrain from boycotting Israel
Houston suburb won’t give hurricane relief to anyone who boycotts Israel


----------



## GHook93

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
Click to expand...


You Muslims are sure good at lying. I think it is in your blood.

The land was sparsely populated and it didn’t become a rose in the desert until the Jews arrived


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott?

Israel is among the top countries for Nobel Prizes in science


----------



## fanger

GHook93 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Muslims are sure good at lying. I think it is in your blood.
> 
> The land was sparsely populated and it didn’t become a rose in the desert until the Jews arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Some argue that jews were always there, 

Sent from my iPhone 15 using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

GHook93 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Muslims are sure good at lying. I think it is in your blood.
> 
> The land was sparsely populated and it didn’t become a rose in the desert until the Jews arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

So says Israel.


----------



## fanger

JoelT1 said:


> Israel boycott?
> 
> Israel is among the top countries for Nobel Prizes in science


Yasser Arafat won a nobel prize too


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel boycott?
> 
> Israel is among the top countries for Nobel Prizes in science
> 
> 
> 
> Yasser Arafat won a nobel prize too
Click to expand...

Yeah....for faking at wanting peace with Israel.  Some smuck !!!!


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Muslims are sure good at lying. I think it is in your blood.
> 
> The land was sparsely populated and it didn’t become a rose in the desert until the Jews arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says Israel.
Click to expand...


History Lesson: UNESCO-certified ancient Jewish village in Israel Gallery: WHC 2015 – Beth She’arim Necropolis - a Landmark of Jewish Revival (Israel)


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel boycott?
> 
> Israel is among the top countries for Nobel Prizes in science
> 
> 
> 
> Yasser Arafat won a nobel prize too
Click to expand...


57 Muslim countries: 0 Nobel Prizes in science

Israel has 5 Nobel Prizes in science


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel boycott?
> 
> Israel is among the top countries for Nobel Prizes in science
> 
> 
> 
> Yasser Arafat won a nobel prize too
Click to expand...


Was Arafat the first gay Muslim to win?


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? ⤵️


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Not boycotting Israel....Israel's minority ]

Israeli Minorities - Christian, Muslim, Druze - Praise Israel, IDF Service - Breitbart


----------



## Sixties Fan

Death threats for refusing to hate Israel 

Just a few years ago, Yahya Mohamid was living in a northern Israeli town controlled by the Islamic movement and like everyone else in Umm el-Fahm, had been indoctrinated to hate Israel.

Today, the 20-year-old, calling himself a Muslim Zionist, has made his home in Jerusalem and is dedicated to getting the truth out about his life as an Arab Israeli and giving back to his country.

He hopes to join the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) in March and get into one of the elite combat units — a precedent for an Arab Israeli.

But Mohamid’s pro-Israel activism has come at a huge price.

The brave, articulate, handsome man — who seems wise beyond his years — has been subject to assaults, more death threats than he can count and has been forced to break ties with his mother and sister, both of whom still live in Umm el-Fahm.

“They live in a constant situation of fear,” he says.

Mohamid — in Canada this week on behalf of the StandWithUs advocacy organization to speak to audiences in synagogues, high schools and at university campuses — told me over coffee that growing up in his town was like living in an “isolated bubble world.”

The Islamic movement, which was labelled a terrorist organization in 2015, has controlled the town for 30 years, he says.

They control how the municipality operates, what is taught in the schools and who gets hired for any public service jobs, he says, adding that nepotism and corruption is rampant.


Toronto Sun


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? Intel’s Mobileye Deal Marks Israel as Autonomous Tech Hub


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Not... boycotting Israel ]

Urban Outfitters to open first branch in Israel


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## P F Tinmore

16 Million-Strong Organization in India Joins the BDS Movement


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maryland governor signs order blocking Israel boycotts


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? Bay Area techies get direct flight to Israel


----------



## fanger

"Many Western states sell arms, but what's unique about Israel is that, wherever war crimes and crimes against humanity are being committed, you find Israel is present,"
http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960802001226


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> "Many Western states sell arms, but what's unique about Israel is that, wherever war crimes and crimes against humanity are being committed, you find Israel is present,"
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960802001226


Farsi News !!!!

IRAN !!!!

What else could they say about Israel!!!!!!

ROTFLMHO

PS:  This is one country which just does LOVE to boycott Israel


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> "Many Western states sell arms, but what's unique about Israel is that, wherever war crimes and crimes against humanity are being committed, you find Israel is present,"
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960802001226



57 Muslim countries: 0 Nobel Prizes in science

Israel has 5 Nobel Prizes in science, among the top countries in the world


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Maryland governor signs order blocking Israel boycotts


“Boycotts based on religion, national origin, ethnicity or place of residence are discriminatory, and contracting with businesses that practice discrimination would make the state a passive participant in private sector commercial discrimination,” Hogan, a Republican, said.
Would that include Cuba?


----------



## JoelT1

How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In Dark


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland governor signs order blocking Israel boycotts
> 
> 
> 
> “Boycotts based on religion, national origin, ethnicity or place of residence are discriminatory, and contracting with businesses that practice discrimination would make the state a passive participant in private sector commercial discrimination,” Hogan, a Republican, said.
> Would that include Cuba?
Click to expand...


Cuba is predominately Jewish, so yes.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Many Western states sell arms, but what's unique about Israel is that, wherever war crimes and crimes against humanity are being committed, you find Israel is present,"
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960802001226
> 
> 
> 
> Farsi News !!!!
> 
> IRAN !!!!
> 
> What else could they say about Israel!!!!!!
> 
> ROTFLMHO
> 
> PS:  This is one country which just does LOVE to boycott Israel
Click to expand...

you post from  jpost.com more and more countries boycott israel, the count goes up and up


----------



## JoelT1

Barack Obama: Democratic Israel future of the world!


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland governor signs order blocking Israel boycotts
> 
> 
> 
> “Boycotts based on religion, national origin, ethnicity or place of residence are discriminatory, and contracting with businesses that practice discrimination would make the state a passive participant in private sector commercial discrimination,” Hogan, a Republican, said.
> Would that include Cuba?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuba is predominately Jewish, so yes.
Click to expand...

The US practice discrimination against Cuba
At present, the embargo, which limits American businesses from conducting business with Cuban interests, is still in effect and is the most enduring trade embargo in modern history.
United States embargo against Cuba - Wikipedia


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? Is Israel the new Silicon Valley?


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland governor signs order blocking Israel boycotts
> 
> 
> 
> “Boycotts based on religion, national origin, ethnicity or place of residence are discriminatory, and contracting with businesses that practice discrimination would make the state a passive participant in private sector commercial discrimination,” Hogan, a Republican, said.
> Would that include Cuba?
Click to expand...


Reality Check: Muslim shitholes worst human rights violators in the world Human Rights Risk Atlas 2013: Maplecroft Releases Annual Ranking Of Countries At Risk Of Human Rights Violations (PHOTOS) | HuffPost


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Many Western states sell arms, but what's unique about Israel is that, wherever war crimes and crimes against humanity are being committed, you find Israel is present,"
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960802001226
> 
> 
> 
> Farsi News !!!!
> 
> IRAN !!!!
> 
> What else could they say about Israel!!!!!!
> 
> ROTFLMHO
> 
> PS:  This is one country which just does LOVE to boycott Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you post from  jpost.com more and more countries boycott israel, the count goes up and up
Click to expand...


Palestinian land? Funny! Palestine originated as a Roman name imposed on Jews and ancient Israel D’oh!


----------



## fanger

JoelT1 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Many Western states sell arms, but what's unique about Israel is that, wherever war crimes and crimes against humanity are being committed, you find Israel is present,"
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960802001226
> 
> 
> 
> Farsi News !!!!
> 
> IRAN !!!!
> 
> What else could they say about Israel!!!!!!
> 
> ROTFLMHO
> 
> PS:  This is one country which just does LOVE to boycott Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you post from  jpost.com more and more countries boycott israel, the count goes up and up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian land? Funny! Palestine originated as a Roman name imposed on Jews and ancient Israel D’oh!
Click to expand...

So who is israel blockading in Gaza, fellow israeli's?


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here


fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Many Western states sell arms, but what's unique about Israel is that, wherever war crimes and crimes against humanity are being committed, you find Israel is present,"
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960802001226
> 
> 
> 
> Farsi News !!!!
> 
> IRAN !!!!
> 
> What else could they say about Israel!!!!!!
> 
> ROTFLMHO
> 
> PS:  This is one country which just does LOVE to boycott Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you post from  jpost.com more and more countries boycott israel, the count goes up and up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian land? Funny! Palestine originated as a Roman name imposed on Jews and ancient Israel D’oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is israel blockading in Gaza, fellow israeli's?
Click to expand...


Um, Gaza is Hebrew in origin, azzah, reflecting its ancient Jewish history.


----------



## JoelT1

Israel boycott? Here? ⤵️


----------



## fanger

JoelT1 said:


> Israel boycott? Here
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Many Western states sell arms, but what's unique about Israel is that, wherever war crimes and crimes against humanity are being committed, you find Israel is present,"
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960802001226
> 
> 
> 
> Farsi News !!!!
> 
> IRAN !!!!
> 
> What else could they say about Israel!!!!!!
> 
> ROTFLMHO
> 
> PS:  This is one country which just does LOVE to boycott Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you post from  jpost.com more and more countries boycott israel, the count goes up and up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian land? Funny! Palestine originated as a Roman name imposed on Jews and ancient Israel D’oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is israel blockading in Gaza, fellow israeli's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Gaza is Hebrew in origin, azzah, reflecting its ancient Jewish history.
Click to expand...

So gaza contains fellow jews does it?


----------



## fanger

*Gaza* (/ˈɡɑːzə/;Arabic: غزة‎‎ _Ġazzah_, IPA: [ˈɣazza]; Hebrew: עזה‎‎ _'Azzah_), also referred to as *Gaza City*, is a Palestinian city in the Gaza Strip, with a population of 515,556, making it the largest city in the State of Palestine. Inhabited since at least the 15th century BC, Gaza has been dominated by several different peoples and empires throughout its history. The Philistines made it a part of their pentapolis after the Ancient Egyptians had ruled it for nearly 350 years.

Under the Romans and later the Byzantines, Gaza experienced relative peace and its port flourished. In 635 AD, it became the first city in Palestine to be conquered by the Rashidun army and quickly developed into a center of Islamic law. However, by the time the Crusaders invaded the city in the late 11th century, it was in ruins. In later centuries, Gaza experienced several hardships—from Mongol raids to floods and locusts, reducing it to a village by the 16th century, when it was incorporated into the Ottoman Empire. During the first half of Ottoman rule, the Ridwan dynasty controlled Gaza and under them the city went through an age of great commerce and peace. The municipality of Gaza was established in 1893.

Gaza fell to British forces during World War I, becoming a part of Mandatory Palestine. As a result of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War, Egypt administered the newly formed Gaza Strip territory and several improvements were undertaken in the city. Gaza was captured by Israel in the Six-Day War in 1967, but in 1993, the city was transferred to the Palestinian National Authority. In the months following the 2006 election, an armed conflict broke out between the Palestinian political factions of Fatah and Hamas, resulting in the latter taking power in Gaza. Egypt and Israel consequently imposed a blockade on the Gaza Strip. Israel eased the blockade allowing consumer goods in June 2010, and Egypt reopened the Rafah border crossing in 2011 to pedestrians.

The primary economic activities of Gaza are small-scale industries and agriculture. However, the blockade and recurring conflicts has put the economy under severe pressure. The majority of Gaza's inhabitants are Muslim, although there is also a Christian minority. Gaza has a very young population with roughly 75% under the age of 25. The city is currently administered by a 14-member municipal council.


Read more at Azzah - The Israel Bible


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> *Gaza* (/ˈɡɑːzə/;Arabic: غزة‎‎ _Ġazzah_, IPA: [ˈɣazza]; Hebrew: עזה‎‎ _'Azzah_), also referred to as *Gaza City*, is a Palestinian city in the Gaza Strip, with a population of 515,556, making it the largest city in the State of Palestine. Inhabited since at least the 15th century BC, Gaza has been dominated by several different peoples and empires throughout its history. The Philistines made it a part of their pentapolis after the Ancient Egyptians had ruled it for nearly 350 years.
> 
> Under the Romans and later the Byzantines, Gaza experienced relative peace and its port flourished. In 635 AD, it became the first city in Palestine to be conquered by the Rashidun army and quickly developed into a center of Islamic law. However, by the time the Crusaders invaded the city in the late 11th century, it was in ruins. In later centuries, Gaza experienced several hardships—from Mongol raids to floods and locusts, reducing it to a village by the 16th century, when it was incorporated into the Ottoman Empire. During the first half of Ottoman rule, the Ridwan dynasty controlled Gaza and under them the city went through an age of great commerce and peace. The municipality of Gaza was established in 1893.
> 
> Gaza fell to British forces during World War I, becoming a part of Mandatory Palestine. As a result of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War, Egypt administered the newly formed Gaza Strip territory and several improvements were undertaken in the city. Gaza was captured by Israel in the Six-Day War in 1967, but in 1993, the city was transferred to the Palestinian National Authority. In the months following the 2006 election, an armed conflict broke out between the Palestinian political factions of Fatah and Hamas, resulting in the latter taking power in Gaza. Egypt and Israel consequently imposed a blockade on the Gaza Strip. Israel eased the blockade allowing consumer goods in June 2010, and Egypt reopened the Rafah border crossing in 2011 to pedestrians.
> 
> The primary economic activities of Gaza are small-scale industries and agriculture. However, the blockade and recurring conflicts has put the economy under severe pressure. The majority of Gaza's inhabitants are Muslim, although there is also a Christian minority. Gaza has a very young population with roughly 75% under the age of 25. The city is currently administered by a 14-member municipal council.
> 
> 
> Read more at Azzah - The Israel Bible




Gaza is Hebrew in origin, azzah. Arabs did not populate azzah in antiquity Now you know


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel boycott? Here
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Farsi News !!!!
> 
> IRAN !!!!
> 
> What else could they say about Israel!!!!!!
> 
> ROTFLMHO
> 
> PS:  This is one country which just does LOVE to boycott Israel
> 
> 
> 
> you post from  jpost.com more and more countries boycott israel, the count goes up and up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian land? Funny! Palestine originated as a Roman name imposed on Jews and ancient Israel D’oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is israel blockading in Gaza, fellow israeli's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Gaza is Hebrew in origin, azzah, reflecting its ancient Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So gaza contains fellow jews does it?
Click to expand...


Gaza is Hebrew in origin, azzah And, palestine is Jewish in origin, Romans’ name imposed on ancient Israel

Now you know


----------



## fanger

You lie like a jew


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> You lie like a jew



Encyclopedia of Islam: Palestine, Roman name imposed on Jews’ land ⤵️

Now you know, Muslim ignoramus


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> You lie like a jew



124 Jewish Nobel Laureates in science

Only 2 Muslims—Losers!

List of Jewish Nobel laureates - Wikipedia

List of Muslim Nobel laureates - Wikipedia


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> You lie like a jew



Funny: Muslim unachievers produce nothing and rely on Jewish computer technology!  LOL Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? Bay Area techies get direct flight to Israel


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? Is Israel the new Silicon Valley?


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? ⤵️


----------



## JoelT1

Boycott Israel? Here? US Congress passes Israel strategic partnership bill


----------



## fanger

JoelT1 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie like a jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny: Muslim unachievers produce nothing and rely on Jewish computer technology!  LOL Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
Click to expand...

All the intel chips I have ever seen say "malaysia" or "Indonesia" both Muslim countries, now you know. post a photo of a chip that says assembled in Israel, bet ya cant


----------



## rylah

fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie like a jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny: Muslim unachievers produce nothing and rely on Jewish computer technology!  LOL Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the intel chips I have ever seen say "malaysia" or "Indonesia" both Muslim countries, now you know. post a photo of a chip that says assembled in Israel, bet ya cant
Click to expand...


*INTEL SPENDING $6 BILLION TO PRODUCE NEXT GEN COMPUTER CHIPS IN ISRAEL*
Intel Spending $6 Billion To Produce Next Gen Computer Chips In Israel • Now The End Begins

Your call is answered. 
Though basically there's no problem with Malaysians and Indonesians assembling Israeli technology.


----------



## fanger

rylah said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie like a jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny: Muslim unachievers produce nothing and rely on Jewish computer technology!  LOL Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the intel chips I have ever seen say "malaysia" or "Indonesia" both Muslim countries, now you know. post a photo of a chip that says assembled in Israel, bet ya cant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *INTEL SPENDING $6 BILLION TO PRODUCE NEXT GEN COMPUTER CHIPS IN ISRAEL*
> Intel Spending $6 Billion To Produce Next Gen Computer Chips In Israel • Now The End Begins
> 
> Your call is answered.
> Though basically there's no problem with Malaysians and Indonesians assembling Israeli technology.
Click to expand...

Still no photo of a chip saying "made in israel"


----------



## JoelT1

Israel BUYcott! Israel Tech Raised Record $4.8 Billion In 2016, Up 11%


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Not boycotting Israel ]

Arab media is picking up on this story.

The cracks in the antisemitic, anti-Israel and pro-Palestinian stances in the Arab world are getting wider every day.

While the spread of the Internet has had a huge impact on an Arabs who are now questioning the hate they were taught as they grew up, it is worth noting that this writer's attitude was apparently changed by a single Jew doing him a big favor.

(full article online)

Arabs seethe over Saudi writer's pro-Jewish and anti-Pal stance ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Votto

That tears it!

I'm stopping the $10 in aid I send them every month and no more bagels!

Take that Zionist nation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Marcus said the PA is "barely organized to keep track of things going on locally," and he finds it unlikely that the body is "organized enough around the world to be having any major, major impact on the BDS activities."

Marcus said he imagined that PA and Palestine Liberation Organization representatives would happily show up to anti-Israel events in the United States and Europe, but doubted "systematic direction from the top down." If any such coherent PA-BDS relationship existed, he said, its work would likely appear regularly in Palestinian press.

Bassem Eid, a Palestinian human rights activist, said the PA tries to play all sides of the BDS issue.

"Abbas has said publicly that he supports boycotts of the settlements, but he never tried to prohibit the approximately 15,000 Palestinians who work every day inside the settlements from going to work," said Eid. "From time to time, Abbas will say something publicly against [wholesale] BDS, so then he will arrange for al-Aloul or [convicted Palestinian terrorist Marwan] Barghouti to say something for BDS. That way, he stays out of it himself."

Eid was skeptical that the PA would ever involve itself financially in boycott efforts, saying "corrupt leadership always tries to collect money rather than to spend it."

(full article online)

Palestinian Authority VP: Our People Are Working in Israel Boycott Movement


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Caterpillar Stock Surges. BDS fails


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Someone who loves Iran, but hates Israel.  What else is new? 

No One Does Anti-Israel Bias Quite Like the U.N.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who loves Iran, but hates Israel.  What else is new?
> 
> No One Does Anti-Israel Bias Quite Like the U.N.
Click to expand...

Is that why the UN has failed the Palestinians since 1945?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany Opens Investigation Into Kuwait Airways’ Refusal to Fly Israeli Passengers


----------



## Sixties Fan

Judo federation chastises Abu Dhabi over Israeli treatment


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who loves Iran, but hates Israel.  What else is new?
> 
> No One Does Anti-Israel Bias Quite Like the U.N.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why the UN has failed the Palestinians since 1945?
Click to expand...


The Arabs-Moslems posing as Pal’istanians have only themselves to blame for their failures and ineptitudes. 

Most of us understand what accountability is and ultimately, the need to take responsibility for our actions. Most of us are not Islamic terrorist apologists with a child-like view that everyone else must cede to the wishes of social misfits.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another Canadian university rejects BDS


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Caterpillar Stock Surges. BDS fails


Why would we care about the opinion of one man, Michael Harris, and his blogs?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel Secretly Using U.S. Law Firm to Fight BDS Activists in Europe, North America *

Israeli government hired lawyers to counter BDS; nature of work is kept a secret, and defined as 'extremely sensitive'

The government has been secretly using a U.S. law firm to help it fight the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement in Europe, North America and elsewhere, according to documents obtained by Haaretz.

The secrecy surrounding the contracts raises the suspicion that the work involves not only writing legal opinions but also preparing lawsuits against BDS supporters, as Israel does not want to be revealed as supporting such actions, to avoid the perception that it is interfering in the internal affairs of other countries.

"Just like it's difficult for Israel's to sell the occupation, the regime in South Africa had trouble selling Apartheid, '' he says.  "Pretoria launched a secret operation of disinformation and persecution of anti-apartheid activists whose exposure led to the dismissal of the prime minister and the opening of a criminal investigation and civil proceedings In the U.S. We hope that the State of Israel does not exploit secrecy to cross criminal lines."

read more: REVEALED: Israel's top-secret global legal operation to fight BDS activists


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel Secretly Using U.S. Law Firm to Fight BDS Activists in Europe, North America *
> 
> Israeli government hired lawyers to counter BDS; nature of work is kept a secret, and defined as 'extremely sensitive'
> 
> The government has been secretly using a U.S. law firm to help it fight the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement in Europe, North America and elsewhere, according to documents obtained by Haaretz.
> 
> The secrecy surrounding the contracts raises the suspicion that the work involves not only writing legal opinions but also preparing lawsuits against BDS supporters, as Israel does not want to be revealed as supporting such actions, to avoid the perception that it is interfering in the internal affairs of other countries.
> 
> "Just like it's difficult for Israel's to sell the occupation, the regime in South Africa had trouble selling Apartheid, '' he says.  "Pretoria launched a secret operation of disinformation and persecution of anti-apartheid activists whose exposure led to the dismissal of the prime minister and the opening of a criminal investigation and civil proceedings In the U.S. We hope that the State of Israel does not exploit secrecy to cross criminal lines."
> 
> read more: REVEALED: Israel's top-secret global legal operation to fight BDS activists



Legal battle is a legit way of resistance in the modern world.
In the meantime it's the BDS activists who cross the lines, and targeting uninvolved Jews is part of that:


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Aerospace Industries Lands Canadian Contract for Maritime Patrol Radar | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 6 Heshvan 5778 – October 26, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Favorable Public Image in Greece Boosted by Partnership With Left-Wing Government


----------



## fanger

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Secretly Using U.S. Law Firm to Fight BDS Activists in Europe, North America *
> 
> Israeli government hired lawyers to counter BDS; nature of work is kept a secret, and defined as 'extremely sensitive'
> 
> The government has been secretly using a U.S. law firm to help it fight the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement in Europe, North America and elsewhere, according to documents obtained by Haaretz.
> 
> The secrecy surrounding the contracts raises the suspicion that the work involves not only writing legal opinions but also preparing lawsuits against BDS supporters, as Israel does not want to be revealed as supporting such actions, to avoid the perception that it is interfering in the internal affairs of other countries.
> 
> "Just like it's difficult for Israel's to sell the occupation, the regime in South Africa had trouble selling Apartheid, '' he says.  "Pretoria launched a secret operation of disinformation and persecution of anti-apartheid activists whose exposure led to the dismissal of the prime minister and the opening of a criminal investigation and civil proceedings In the U.S. We hope that the State of Israel does not exploit secrecy to cross criminal lines."
> 
> read more: REVEALED: Israel's top-secret global legal operation to fight BDS activists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legal battle is a legit way of resistance in the modern world.
> In the meantime it's the BDS activists who cross the lines, and targeting uninvolved Jews is part of that:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

After he received his gold medal, Flicker appeared to sing “Hatikvah” as the International Judo Federation’s (IFJ) anthem played in the background.

(full article online)

Israeli wins judo gold in UAE, which refuses to play anthem, raise flag


----------



## fanger

"If the law of the jungle is the system for some countries, in the UAE it is rule of law that governs us, and if leaders of some countries give orders to their intelligence services to kill, this practice is rejected and is a crime in our laws, religion and Islamic traditions," said Lieutenant General Dhahi Khalfan Tamim, Dubai's chief of police.
Dubai murder: fake identities, disguised faces and a clinical assassination

israel is not very welcome in the UAE whether they come as athletes or assasines


----------



## JoelT1

Israel BUYcott! Israeli Tech Firms Raise 54% More Funds In Q3, Nearly 1.5 Billion


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> "If the law of the jungle is the system for some countries, in the UAE it is rule of law that governs us, and if leaders of some countries give orders to their intelligence services to kill, this practice is rejected and is a crime in our laws, religion and Islamic traditions," said Lieutenant General Dhahi Khalfan Tamim, Dubai's chief of police.
> Dubai murder: fake identities, disguised faces and a clinical assassination
> 
> israel is not very welcome in the UAE whether they come as athletes or assasines



Funny: You unachieving Muslims produce nothing BUT rely on Israeli computer technology LOL Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> "If the law of the jungle is the system for some countries, in the UAE it is rule of law that governs us, and if leaders of some countries give orders to their intelligence services to kill, this practice is rejected and is a crime in our laws, religion and Islamic traditions," said Lieutenant General Dhahi Khalfan Tamim, Dubai's chief of police.
> Dubai murder: fake identities, disguised faces and a clinical assassination
> 
> israel is not very welcome in the UAE whether they come as athletes or assasines



Funny: You unachieving Muslims who produce nothing couldn’t function without Israeli advancements LOL

Google Chairman: Israeli Tech Second Only To Silicon Valley Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley


----------



## rylah

fanger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Secretly Using U.S. Law Firm to Fight BDS Activists in Europe, North America *
> 
> Israeli government hired lawyers to counter BDS; nature of work is kept a secret, and defined as 'extremely sensitive'
> 
> The government has been secretly using a U.S. law firm to help it fight the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement in Europe, North America and elsewhere, according to documents obtained by Haaretz.
> 
> The secrecy surrounding the contracts raises the suspicion that the work involves not only writing legal opinions but also preparing lawsuits against BDS supporters, as Israel does not want to be revealed as supporting such actions, to avoid the perception that it is interfering in the internal affairs of other countries.
> 
> "Just like it's difficult for Israel's to sell the occupation, the regime in South Africa had trouble selling Apartheid, '' he says.  "Pretoria launched a secret operation of disinformation and persecution of anti-apartheid activists whose exposure led to the dismissal of the prime minister and the opening of a criminal investigation and civil proceedings In the U.S. We hope that the State of Israel does not exploit secrecy to cross criminal lines."
> 
> read more: REVEALED: Israel's top-secret global legal operation to fight BDS activists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legal battle is a legit way of resistance in the modern world.
> In the meantime it's the BDS activists who cross the lines, and targeting uninvolved Jews is part of that:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The key here is "foreign sources funding"...check out how much BDS speakers and public organizers receive annually. It's UNRWA aid 2.0 for all those who want a piece of Arafat dream deal.

Meanwhile:


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

What Israel boycott? Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world economy!


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


>




What Israel boycott? Computers operate with crucial Israeli technology
Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


>



Funny: Free palestine? Palestine originated as a Roman name for ancient Israel. D’oh LOL ⤵️


----------



## Sixties Fan

University of Winnipeg Students Vote Against Israel Boycotts, Marking Eighth Consecutive Defeat for BDS in Canada


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Intel Israel Celebrates 40 Years Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## fanger

JoelT1 said:


> What boycott? Intel Israel Celebrates 40 Years Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years





JoelT1 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If the law of the jungle is the system for some countries, in the UAE it is rule of law that governs us, and if leaders of some countries give orders to their intelligence services to kill, this practice is rejected and is a crime in our laws, religion and Islamic traditions," said Lieutenant General Dhahi Khalfan Tamim, Dubai's chief of police.
> Dubai murder: fake identities, disguised faces and a clinical assassination
> 
> israel is not very welcome in the UAE whether they come as athletes or assasines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny: You unachieving Muslims produce nothing BUT rely on Israeli computer technology LOL Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
Click to expand...




JoelT1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Israel boycott? Computers operate with crucial Israeli technology
> Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
Click to expand...


So you have said five times now, and still not one photo of any CPU Chip that says "Made in israel"
they are made in malaysia and indonesia, both muslim countries


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Israeli genius transforms New York


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Intel Israel Celebrates 40 Years Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If the law of the jungle is the system for some countries, in the UAE it is rule of law that governs us, and if leaders of some countries give orders to their intelligence services to kill, this practice is rejected and is a crime in our laws, religion and Islamic traditions," said Lieutenant General Dhahi Khalfan Tamim, Dubai's chief of police.
> Dubai murder: fake identities, disguised faces and a clinical assassination
> 
> israel is not very welcome in the UAE whether they come as athletes or assasines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny: You unachieving Muslims produce nothing BUT rely on Israeli computer technology LOL Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What Israel boycott? Computers operate with crucial Israeli technology
> Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have said five times now, and still not one photo of any CPU Chip that says "Made in israel"
> they are made in malaysia and indonesia, both muslim countries
Click to expand...


Intel: “What Israel has done for computing & the world is amazing!” Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## Sixties Fan

FIFA won’t take up Palestinian complaint against Israeli clubs


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Google Charms Israelis With Beautiful Office How Google charmed the Israeli tech industry with this wild and beautiful office


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Zealand names new FM critical of country's recent Israel policy


----------



## fanger

JoelT1 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Intel Israel Celebrates 40 Years Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If the law of the jungle is the system for some countries, in the UAE it is rule of law that governs us, and if leaders of some countries give orders to their intelligence services to kill, this practice is rejected and is a crime in our laws, religion and Islamic traditions," said Lieutenant General Dhahi Khalfan Tamim, Dubai's chief of police.
> Dubai murder: fake identities, disguised faces and a clinical assassination
> 
> israel is not very welcome in the UAE whether they come as athletes or assasines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny: You unachieving Muslims produce nothing BUT rely on Israeli computer technology LOL Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What Israel boycott? Computers operate with crucial Israeli technology
> Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have said five times now, and still not one photo of any CPU Chip that says "Made in israel"
> they are made in malaysia and indonesia, both muslim countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intel: “What Israel has done for computing & the world is amazing!” Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
Click to expand...

So you have said six times now, and still not one photo of any CPU Chip that says "Made in israel"
they are made in malaysia and indonesia, both muslim countries


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> New Zealand names new FM critical of country's recent Israel policy


Ask why?  
                   The *2004 Israel–New Zealand passport scandal* was an incident of passport fraud in July 2004 that led New Zealand to take diplomatic sanctions against Israel. High-level contacts between the two countries were suspended after two Israeli citizens suspected of being Mossad agents, Uriel Kelman and Eli Cara, were caught trying to fraudulently acquire a New Zealand passport using the identity of a man with cerebral palsy. Prime Minister Helen Clark declared that New Zealand government viewed the acts carried out by Kelman and Cara as "not only utterly unacceptable but also a breach of New Zealand sovereignty and international law."
2004 Israel–New Zealand passport scandal - Wikipedia

Friendly Governments don't do that


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Google’s amazing offices in Israel


----------



## fanger

And not one chip "made in israel"


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> And not one chip "made in israel"



Intel: ‘For four decades, Intel Israel has spearheaded high tech, conceiving and developing novel technologies which have placed Israel on the global high tech map and enhancing the strategic leadership of Intel Corporation.”

Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> And not one chip "made in israel"



57 Islamic countries: Not 1 important invention. Epic Fail!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Moroccan judoka runs away from shaking hands with Israeli like a scared rabbit ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Israel Develops Intel’s Fastest Processor Haifa team sires Intel’s ‘fastest-ever’ processor


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel boycotts are nonsensical


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley 

Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley


----------



## P F Tinmore

JoelT1 said:


> What boycott? Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley


And that makes it OK to bomb the crap out of civilians in Gaza?

Is deflection all you have?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes it OK to bomb the crap out of civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
Click to expand...


You have this odd impression that your Islamic terrorist heroes are granted an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence.

Islamic terrorists waging war from civilian areas will cause civilian casualties. 

Don’t think dead civilians, think bodies of martyrs you can parade around like trophies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes it OK to bomb the crap out of civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have this odd impression that your Islamic terrorist heroes are granted an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence.
> 
> Islamic terrorists waging war from civilian areas will cause civilian casualties.
> 
> Don’t think dead civilians, think bodies of martyrs you can parade around like trophies.
Click to expand...

Oooo, you played all of those terrorist cards.

Good girl.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes it OK to bomb the crap out of civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have this odd impression that your Islamic terrorist heroes are granted an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence.
> 
> Islamic terrorists waging war from civilian areas will cause civilian casualties.
> 
> Don’t think dead civilians, think bodies of martyrs you can parade around like trophies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, you played all of those terrorist cards.
> 
> Good girl.
Click to expand...


Thanks. Those cards always leave you playing a losing hand.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes it OK to bomb the crap out of civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have this odd impression that your Islamic terrorist heroes are granted an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence.
> 
> Islamic terrorists waging war from civilian areas will cause civilian casualties.
> 
> Don’t think dead civilians, think bodies of martyrs you can parade around like trophies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, you played all of those terrorist cards.
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Those cards always leave you playing a losing hand.
Click to expand...

Tell that to Israel and all its toadies who are spending hundreds of millions of dollars combating something that is "not working."


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes it OK to bomb the crap out of civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have this odd impression that your Islamic terrorist heroes are granted an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence.
> 
> Islamic terrorists waging war from civilian areas will cause civilian casualties.
> 
> Don’t think dead civilians, think bodies of martyrs you can parade around like trophies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo, you played all of those terrorist cards.
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Those cards always leave you playing a losing hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to Israel and all its toadies who are spending hundreds of millions of dollars combating something that is "not working."
Click to expand...


Such an angry Islamist. What makes you think institutionalized Jooooo hatreds in the form of BDS is doing anything but making people like you look like self-hating clowns?


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Israeli Tech Raised Record $4.8 Billion In 2016, Up 11%


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Israeli Tech Firms Raise 54% More Funds In 3Q, Nearly $1.5 Billion


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, as usual, you only tell half the story; and half of it is wrong.



P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes it OK to bomb the crap out of civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The assumption you are pushing is that the Gaza Strip Civilian Casualties are purely the fault of the Israelis.  Of course that would be wrong.  The casualties would not be under fire if the Gaza Strip Leaders did what they were suppose to do:

RULES:  Customary IHL

23. Location of Military Objectives outside Densely Populated Areas
24. Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objective
97. Prohibited Human Shields
Each party to the conflict must give effective advance warning of attacks which may affect the civilian population, unless circumstances do not permit.  The Israelis do this when the situation permits; for the purpose of efforts to minimize civilian casualties.  The IDF: 

Pursuant to Rule #20

Makes Phone Calls and Text Messages
Dropped Leaflets
Roof-Knocking with a loud non-lethal devise on the roofs.
Pursuant to Rule #21 and Rule #14

•  When a choice is possible between several military objectives for obtaining a similar military advantage, the objective to be selected must be that the attack on which may be expected to cause the least danger to civilian lives and to civilian objects.

•  When there is no clear path to minimize civilian casualties, the aerial strike or artillery bombardment is aborted.​
When the IDF executes these rules, it is expected that the Arab Palestinian remove Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objective or move legitimate Military Targets from the out and away from densely populated areas.  When the Arab Palestinian intentionally and continually locate otherwise legitimate military targets in the vicinity of Civilian Objects, they are attempting to avoid Israeli Targeting.  *"Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court, “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts* (RULE 97).



			
				 "EXCERPTS ICRC REVIEW 10-12-2012" said:
			
		

> "Among the rules that the parties to an armed conflict must respect when conducting hostilities, there is the prohibition of direct attacks against civilians and of indiscriminate attacks; the obligation to respect the principle of proportionality in attacks; and the obligation to take all feasible precautions so as to avoid as far as possible civilian casualties."
> 
> As is recalled in Article 3 common to the Geneva Conventions, the mere fact that an armed group – be it labelled "criminal," "freedom fighters," "terrorist" or otherwise – is party to an armed conflict does not give it any particular status under IHL. It does, however, create legal obligations for the armed group, as for any party to an armed conflict – in particular, the obligation to ensure that its members respect IHL at all times.
> 
> But the application of IHL does not affect the sovereignty of a State or a government's right to suppress rebellion through armed force and to prosecute insurgents under its own laws.
> SOURCE:  10-12-2012 Interview



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Facebook, Google, Microsoft Depend On Israeli R&D Execs from Facebook, Google, and Microsoft explain why they use Israel for their R&D


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, as usual, you only tell half the story; and half of it is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes it OK to bomb the crap out of civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The assumption you are pushing is that the Gaza Strip Civilian Casualties are purely the fault of the Israelis.  Of course that would be wrong.  The casualties would not be under fire if the Gaza Strip Leaders did what they were suppose to do:
> 
> RULES:  Customary IHL
> 
> 23. Location of Military Objectives outside Densely Populated Areas
> 24. Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objective
> 97. Prohibited Human Shields
> Each party to the conflict must give effective advance warning of attacks which may affect the civilian population, unless circumstances do not permit.  The Israelis do this when the situation permits; for the purpose of efforts to minimize civilian casualties.  The IDF:
> 
> Pursuant to Rule #20
> 
> Makes Phone Calls and Text Messages
> Dropped Leaflets
> Roof-Knocking with a loud non-lethal devise on the roofs.
> Pursuant to Rule #21 and Rule #14
> 
> •  When a choice is possible between several military objectives for obtaining a similar military advantage, the objective to be selected must be that the attack on which may be expected to cause the least danger to civilian lives and to civilian objects.
> 
> •  When there is no clear path to minimize civilian casualties, the aerial strike or artillery bombardment is aborted.​
> When the IDF executes these rules, it is expected that the Arab Palestinian remove Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objective or move legitimate Military Targets from the out and away from densely populated areas.  When the Arab Palestinian intentionally and continually locate otherwise legitimate military targets in the vicinity of Civilian Objects, they are attempting to avoid Israeli Targeting.  *"Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court, “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts* (RULE 97).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EXCERPTS ICRC REVIEW 10-12-2012" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Among the rules that the parties to an armed conflict must respect when conducting hostilities, there is the prohibition of direct attacks against civilians and of indiscriminate attacks; the obligation to respect the principle of proportionality in attacks; and the obligation to take all feasible precautions so as to avoid as far as possible civilian casualties."
> 
> As is recalled in Article 3 common to the Geneva Conventions, the mere fact that an armed group – be it labelled "criminal," "freedom fighters," "terrorist" or otherwise – is party to an armed conflict does not give it any particular status under IHL. It does, however, create legal obligations for the armed group, as for any party to an armed conflict – in particular, the obligation to ensure that its members respect IHL at all times.
> 
> But the application of IHL does not affect the sovereignty of a State or a government's right to suppress rebellion through armed force and to prosecute insurgents under its own laws.
> SOURCE:  10-12-2012 Interview
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel destroys thousands of homes, hundreds of businesses, farms and acres of farmland, many fishing boats, yet only kills a few hundred fighters.

Your numbers don't add up. Israel deliberately targets civilians and civilian infrastructure.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Israel Silicon Valley Jr Is Israel the new Silicon Valley?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JoelT1 said:


> What boycott? Israel Silicon Valley Jr Is Israel the new Silicon Valley?


Is "brand Israel" deflection all you have?


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Apple Expands R&D In Israel Apple already plans to expand R&D center in Israel, just weeks after opening


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Israel Silicon Valley Jr Is Israel the new Silicon Valley?
> 
> 
> 
> Is "brand Israel" deflection all you have?
Click to expand...



Continue using Israeli technology, k?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Your applying an invalid comparative analysis.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel destroys thousands of homes, hundreds of businesses, farms and acres of farmland, many fishing boats, yet only kills a few hundred fighters.
> 
> Your numbers don't add up. Israel deliberately targets civilians and civilian infrastructure.


*(COMMENT)*

In many conflicts, especially in an unconventional and asymmetric landscape, there is going to be one side that is more proficient at some critical component of the conflict.  

Both sides are attempting to break the others will to fight; bringing a halt to the conflict.

The Strategic Corporal:  _ Leadership in the Three Block War_
The widespread availability of sophisticated weapons and equipment will "level the playing field" and negate our traditional technological superiority. The lines separating the levels of war and distinguishing combatant from "non-combatant," will blur, and adversaries, confounded by our "conventional" superiority, will resort to asymmetrical means to redress the imbalance.​
Israel is attempting to achieve that goal by several means:

Superior Firepower;
Effective Control and Quarantine Countermeasures over the threats,  and the most probably areas that harbor threats;
The application of sensory and behavioral analysis technologies to support enhanced perception of intent of insurgents; 
The application of enhanced Human Intelligence assets capable of acquiring proximity to the insurgents;
Deny the insurgency the local support necessary to maintain their cover and concealment;
Reducing the availability of Materials necessary to construct weapons;
Reduce the potential for infiltration of SALWs;

The establishment and maintenance of the security countermeasures  in place;
Erecting an effective Border Screening program to identify and apprehend hostile Arab Palestinians;
Establishing a fast response to insurgent hostile activity.
As these programs become ever increasingly more effective, the great the likelihood that the insurgents will use densely populated areas and operate as close as possible to IHL protected people and facilities.   This is not new.  It has been ongoing since the occupation of the territories. Initially, the occupation was lenient and flexible.  But as the Jihad and Hostile Arab Palestinians took tactical advantage of those opportunities to mount terrorist operations against Israel _(people and sovereignty)_, the more the Israelis had to gradually install ever greater, more intrusive and more effective security programs.

It should be remembered that most of the security apparatus and barriers that the Arab Palestinians complain about, went in after the turn into the 21st Century.  For the first half century, the security measures  in the West Bank were much less restrictive.  What we see today is a direct consequence of the hostile and Jihadist behaviors over the period.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, as usual, you only tell half the story; and half of it is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes it OK to bomb the crap out of civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The assumption you are pushing is that the Gaza Strip Civilian Casualties are purely the fault of the Israelis.  Of course that would be wrong.  The casualties would not be under fire if the Gaza Strip Leaders did what they were suppose to do:
> 
> RULES:  Customary IHL
> 
> 23. Location of Military Objectives outside Densely Populated Areas
> 24. Removal of Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objective
> 97. Prohibited Human Shields
> Each party to the conflict must give effective advance warning of attacks which may affect the civilian population, unless circumstances do not permit.  The Israelis do this when the situation permits; for the purpose of efforts to minimize civilian casualties.  The IDF:
> 
> Pursuant to Rule #20
> 
> Makes Phone Calls and Text Messages
> Dropped Leaflets
> Roof-Knocking with a loud non-lethal devise on the roofs.
> Pursuant to Rule #21 and Rule #14
> 
> •  When a choice is possible between several military objectives for obtaining a similar military advantage, the objective to be selected must be that the attack on which may be expected to cause the least danger to civilian lives and to civilian objects.
> 
> •  When there is no clear path to minimize civilian casualties, the aerial strike or artillery bombardment is aborted.​
> When the IDF executes these rules, it is expected that the Arab Palestinian remove Civilians and Civilian Objects from the Vicinity of Military Objective or move legitimate Military Targets from the out and away from densely populated areas.  When the Arab Palestinian intentionally and continually locate otherwise legitimate military targets in the vicinity of Civilian Objects, they are attempting to avoid Israeli Targeting.  *"Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court, “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts* (RULE 97).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EXCERPTS ICRC REVIEW 10-12-2012" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Among the rules that the parties to an armed conflict must respect when conducting hostilities, there is the prohibition of direct attacks against civilians and of indiscriminate attacks; the obligation to respect the principle of proportionality in attacks; and the obligation to take all feasible precautions so as to avoid as far as possible civilian casualties."
> 
> As is recalled in Article 3 common to the Geneva Conventions, the mere fact that an armed group – be it labelled "criminal," "freedom fighters," "terrorist" or otherwise – is party to an armed conflict does not give it any particular status under IHL. It does, however, create legal obligations for the armed group, as for any party to an armed conflict – in particular, the obligation to ensure that its members respect IHL at all times.
> 
> But the application of IHL does not affect the sovereignty of a State or a government's right to suppress rebellion through armed force and to prosecute insurgents under its own laws.
> SOURCE:  10-12-2012 Interview
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel destroys thousands of homes, hundreds of businesses, farms and acres of farmland, many fishing boats, yet only kills a few hundred fighters.
> 
> Your numbers don't add up. Israel deliberately targets civilians and civilian infrastructure.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? US Tech Scrambling To Buy Israeli Companies
Acquisition fever sweeps through Israel's tech sector


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Your applying an invalid comparative analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel destroys thousands of homes, hundreds of businesses, farms and acres of farmland, many fishing boats, yet only kills a few hundred fighters.
> 
> Your numbers don't add up. Israel deliberately targets civilians and civilian infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In many conflicts, especially in an unconventional and asymmetric landscape, there is going to be one side that is more proficient at some critical component of the conflict.
> 
> Both sides are attempting to break the others will to fight; bringing a halt to the conflict.
> 
> The Strategic Corporal:  _ Leadership in the Three Block War_
> The widespread availability of sophisticated weapons and equipment will "level the playing field" and negate our traditional technological superiority. The lines separating the levels of war and distinguishing combatant from "non-combatant," will blur, and adversaries, confounded by our "conventional" superiority, will resort to asymmetrical means to redress the imbalance.​
> Israel is attempting to achieve that goal by several means:
> 
> Superior Firepower;
> Effective Control and Quarantine Countermeasures over the threats,  and the most probably areas that harbor threats;
> The application of sensory and behavioral analysis technologies to support enhanced perception of intent of insurgents;
> The application of enhanced Human Intelligence assets capable of acquiring proximity to the insurgents;
> Deny the insurgency the local support necessary to maintain their cover and concealment;
> Reducing the availability of Materials necessary to construct weapons;
> Reduce the potential for infiltration of SALWs;
> 
> The establishment and maintenance of the security countermeasures  in place;
> Erecting an effective Border Screening program to identify and apprehend hostile Arab Palestinians;
> Establishing a fast response to insurgent hostile activity.
> As these programs become ever increasingly more effective, the great the likelihood that the insurgents will use densely populated areas and operate as close as possible to IHL protected people and facilities.   This is not new.  It has been ongoing since the occupation of the territories. Initially, the occupation was lenient and flexible.  But as the Jihad and Hostile Arab Palestinians took tactical advantage of those opportunities to mount terrorist operations against Israel _(people and sovereignty)_, the more the Israelis had to gradually install ever greater, more intrusive and more effective security programs.
> 
> It should be remembered that most of the security apparatus and barriers that the Arab Palestinians complain about, went in after the turn into the 21st Century.  For the first half century, the security measures  in the West Bank were much less restrictive.  What we see today is a direct consequence of the hostile and Jihadist behaviors over the period.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Nice rant, but it does not address my post.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Yes it does...



P F Tinmore said:


> Nice rant, but it does not address my post.


*(COMMENT)*

It explains how Arab Palestinians intentionally set the conditions that lead to the thousands of homes _(used from criminal or illicit behaviors)_, hundreds of businesses _(in the vicinity of insurgent operations or used to provide direct support to insurgents)_, farms and acres of farmland _(these are evaluated on a case by case basis; but that very small portion of land used to construct security barriers was caused by the Arab Palestinians)_, many fishing boats _(? how many, I'm having trouble finding even a couple)_.

Much of what you claim, is a result of intentional confrontations caused by Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP).  The farther down the path of conflict the HoAP have chosen, _[*( • * There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad.) _and _(Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. This it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase. *• )*]_.   That in there own words.  Even the Commander of the al-Qassam Brigades --- when he says: *"Gone is the time in which Hamas discussed recognition of Israel. The discussion now is about when we will wipe out Israel."*

The Arab Palestinian can no longer say they are moving towards a peaceful solution or even want a peaceful solution.  They want conflict, and have been wanting to promote conflict for decades.  In such cases, the Arab Palestinian should expect, as a political-military strategy of conflict, increasing numbers of casualties;  which you are attesting to.  WHY? (Rhetorical) BECAUSE it is part of the strategic strategy to gain sympathy for their pathological behaviors.

For the normal Arab Palestinian on the street --- they are nothing more than cannon fodder and media set pieces for the HoAP cause.  And you can expect more, as it is their intention.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Hebrew University And Cleveland Clinic Using Nanomedicine To Target Deadly Diseases


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Mennonite Math Teacher Sues Kansas For Not Hiring Her Because She Boycotts Israel*

The ACLU case is the first major legal challenge to laws aimed at halting the boycott, sanctions and divestment movement.

Esther Koontz made it to the final stages of the hiring process and had signed up to lead several trainings when the Kansas State Department of Education told her she could not get paid if she didn’t sign the anti-boycott document. The American Civil Liberties Union, which is representing Koontz, claims the state requirement that contractors not participate in boycotts of Israel violates her right to free speech and equal protection,

As these laws pop up across the country, BDS has become an increasingly divisive issue. Supporters say it is a nonviolent way to oppose Israel’s decades-long occupation of the Palestinian territories; critics say it is an anti-Semitic attempt to delegitimize Israel. The ACLU, which has long spoken out against anti-BDS legislation, argues that the measure passed in Kansas punishes individuals “based on their protected political beliefs and associations.”

*Mennonite Math Teacher Sues Kansas For Not Hiring Her Because She Boycotts Israel | HuffPost*


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Israel’s Technion Inst. & New York University Medical Center conducting groundbreaking cancer research


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> *Mennonite Math Teacher Sues Kansas For Not Hiring Her Because She Boycotts Israel*
> 
> The ACLU case is the first major legal challenge to laws aimed at halting the boycott, sanctions and divestment movement.
> 
> Esther Koontz made it to the final stages of the hiring process and had signed up to lead several trainings when the Kansas State Department of Education told her she could not get paid if she didn’t sign the anti-boycott document. The American Civil Liberties Union, which is representing Koontz, claims the state requirement that contractors not participate in boycotts of Israel violates her right to free speech and equal protection,
> 
> As these laws pop up across the country, BDS has become an increasingly divisive issue. Supporters say it is a nonviolent way to oppose Israel’s decades-long occupation of the Palestinian territories; critics say it is an anti-Semitic attempt to delegitimize Israel. The ACLU, which has long spoken out against anti-BDS legislation, argues that the measure passed in Kansas punishes individuals “based on their protected political beliefs and associations.”
> 
> *Mennonite Math Teacher Sues Kansas For Not Hiring Her Because She Boycotts Israel | HuffPost*



Funny: “palestinian territories” with no “palestinian” name. Because, they are a hoax.

Palestine originated as a Roman name for ancient Israel.


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> *Mennonite Math Teacher Sues Kansas For Not Hiring Her Because She Boycotts Israel*
> 
> The ACLU case is the first major legal challenge to laws aimed at halting the boycott, sanctions and divestment movement.
> 
> Esther Koontz made it to the final stages of the hiring process and had signed up to lead several trainings when the Kansas State Department of Education told her she could not get paid if she didn’t sign the anti-boycott document. The American Civil Liberties Union, which is representing Koontz, claims the state requirement that contractors not participate in boycotts of Israel violates her right to free speech and equal protection,
> 
> As these laws pop up across the country, BDS has become an increasingly divisive issue. Supporters say it is a nonviolent way to oppose Israel’s decades-long occupation of the Palestinian territories; critics say it is an anti-Semitic attempt to delegitimize Israel. The ACLU, which has long spoken out against anti-BDS legislation, argues that the measure passed in Kansas punishes individuals “based on their protected political beliefs and associations.”
> 
> *Mennonite Math Teacher Sues Kansas For Not Hiring Her Because She Boycotts Israel | HuffPost*



Funny: Fake “palestinians” are Arabs BUT since there is no letter p in Arabic, they can’t write or even say their fake identity in their own Arabic language! LOL


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> *Mennonite Math Teacher Sues Kansas For Not Hiring Her Because She Boycotts Israel*
> 
> The ACLU case is the first major legal challenge to laws aimed at halting the boycott, sanctions and divestment movement.
> 
> Esther Koontz made it to the final stages of the hiring process and had signed up to lead several trainings when the Kansas State Department of Education told her she could not get paid if she didn’t sign the anti-boycott document. The American Civil Liberties Union, which is representing Koontz, claims the state requirement that contractors not participate in boycotts of Israel violates her right to free speech and equal protection,
> 
> As these laws pop up across the country, BDS has become an increasingly divisive issue. Supporters say it is a nonviolent way to oppose Israel’s decades-long occupation of the Palestinian territories; critics say it is an anti-Semitic attempt to delegitimize Israel. The ACLU, which has long spoken out against anti-BDS legislation, argues that the measure passed in Kansas punishes individuals “based on their protected political beliefs and associations.”
> 
> *Mennonite Math Teacher Sues Kansas For Not Hiring Her Because She Boycotts Israel | HuffPost*



Get this: In fake “palestinians’” own Koran, Allah decrees Israel to Children of Israel!


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Your applying an invalid comparative analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel destroys thousands of homes, hundreds of businesses, farms and acres of farmland, many fishing boats, yet only kills a few hundred fighters.
> 
> Your numbers don't add up. Israel deliberately targets civilians and civilian infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In many conflicts, especially in an unconventional and asymmetric landscape, there is going to be one side that is more proficient at some critical component of the conflict.
> 
> Both sides are attempting to break the others will to fight; bringing a halt to the conflict.
> 
> The Strategic Corporal:  _ Leadership in the Three Block War_
> The widespread availability of sophisticated weapons and equipment will "level the playing field" and negate our traditional technological superiority. The lines separating the levels of war and distinguishing combatant from "non-combatant," will blur, and adversaries, confounded by our "conventional" superiority, will resort to asymmetrical means to redress the imbalance.​
> Israel is attempting to achieve that goal by several means:
> 
> Superior Firepower;
> Effective Control and Quarantine Countermeasures over the threats,  and the most probably areas that harbor threats;
> The application of sensory and behavioral analysis technologies to support enhanced perception of intent of insurgents;
> The application of enhanced Human Intelligence assets capable of acquiring proximity to the insurgents;
> Deny the insurgency the local support necessary to maintain their cover and concealment;
> Reducing the availability of Materials necessary to construct weapons;
> Reduce the potential for infiltration of SALWs;
> 
> The establishment and maintenance of the security countermeasures  in place;
> Erecting an effective Border Screening program to identify and apprehend hostile Arab Palestinians;
> Establishing a fast response to insurgent hostile activity.
> As these programs become ever increasingly more effective, the great the likelihood that the insurgents will use densely populated areas and operate as close as possible to IHL protected people and facilities.   This is not new.  It has been ongoing since the occupation of the territories. Initially, the occupation was lenient and flexible.  But as the Jihad and Hostile Arab Palestinians took tactical advantage of those opportunities to mount terrorist operations against Israel _(people and sovereignty)_, the more the Israelis had to gradually install ever greater, more intrusive and more effective security programs.
> 
> It should be remembered that most of the security apparatus and barriers that the Arab Palestinians complain about, went in after the turn into the 21st Century.  For the first half century, the security measures  in the West Bank were much less restrictive.  What we see today is a direct consequence of the hostile and Jihadist behaviors over the period.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You always base your posts on the false premise that Israel is defending itself.

Israel has always been the aggressor.


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Your applying an invalid comparative analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel destroys thousands of homes, hundreds of businesses, farms and acres of farmland, many fishing boats, yet only kills a few hundred fighters.
> 
> Your numbers don't add up. Israel deliberately targets civilians and civilian infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In many conflicts, especially in an unconventional and asymmetric landscape, there is going to be one side that is more proficient at some critical component of the conflict.
> 
> Both sides are attempting to break the others will to fight; bringing a halt to the conflict.
> 
> The Strategic Corporal:  _ Leadership in the Three Block War_
> The widespread availability of sophisticated weapons and equipment will "level the playing field" and negate our traditional technological superiority. The lines separating the levels of war and distinguishing combatant from "non-combatant," will blur, and adversaries, confounded by our "conventional" superiority, will resort to asymmetrical means to redress the imbalance.​
> Israel is attempting to achieve that goal by several means:
> 
> Superior Firepower;
> Effective Control and Quarantine Countermeasures over the threats,  and the most probably areas that harbor threats;
> The application of sensory and behavioral analysis technologies to support enhanced perception of intent of insurgents;
> The application of enhanced Human Intelligence assets capable of acquiring proximity to the insurgents;
> Deny the insurgency the local support necessary to maintain their cover and concealment;
> Reducing the availability of Materials necessary to construct weapons;
> Reduce the potential for infiltration of SALWs;
> 
> The establishment and maintenance of the security countermeasures  in place;
> Erecting an effective Border Screening program to identify and apprehend hostile Arab Palestinians;
> Establishing a fast response to insurgent hostile activity.
> As these programs become ever increasingly more effective, the great the likelihood that the insurgents will use densely populated areas and operate as close as possible to IHL protected people and facilities.   This is not new.  It has been ongoing since the occupation of the territories. Initially, the occupation was lenient and flexible.  But as the Jihad and Hostile Arab Palestinians took tactical advantage of those opportunities to mount terrorist operations against Israel _(people and sovereignty)_, the more the Israelis had to gradually install ever greater, more intrusive and more effective security programs.
> 
> It should be remembered that most of the security apparatus and barriers that the Arab Palestinians complain about, went in after the turn into the 21st Century.  For the first half century, the security measures  in the West Bank were much less restrictive.  What we see today is a direct consequence of the hostile and Jihadist behaviors over the period.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always base your posts on the false premise that Israel is defending itself.
> 
> Israel has always been the aggressor.
Click to expand...


Arabs: Israel embraces a culture of peace http://m.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-Con...7M0IxODQwNEJCNDg5QkVEMzU3RkM4RjY2RDQyMjhBQ0E=


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Your applying an invalid comparative analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel destroys thousands of homes, hundreds of businesses, farms and acres of farmland, many fishing boats, yet only kills a few hundred fighters.
> 
> Your numbers don't add up. Israel deliberately targets civilians and civilian infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In many conflicts, especially in an unconventional and asymmetric landscape, there is going to be one side that is more proficient at some critical component of the conflict.
> 
> Both sides are attempting to break the others will to fight; bringing a halt to the conflict.
> 
> The Strategic Corporal:  _ Leadership in the Three Block War_
> The widespread availability of sophisticated weapons and equipment will "level the playing field" and negate our traditional technological superiority. The lines separating the levels of war and distinguishing combatant from "non-combatant," will blur, and adversaries, confounded by our "conventional" superiority, will resort to asymmetrical means to redress the imbalance.​
> Israel is attempting to achieve that goal by several means:
> 
> Superior Firepower;
> Effective Control and Quarantine Countermeasures over the threats,  and the most probably areas that harbor threats;
> The application of sensory and behavioral analysis technologies to support enhanced perception of intent of insurgents;
> The application of enhanced Human Intelligence assets capable of acquiring proximity to the insurgents;
> Deny the insurgency the local support necessary to maintain their cover and concealment;
> Reducing the availability of Materials necessary to construct weapons;
> Reduce the potential for infiltration of SALWs;
> 
> The establishment and maintenance of the security countermeasures  in place;
> Erecting an effective Border Screening program to identify and apprehend hostile Arab Palestinians;
> Establishing a fast response to insurgent hostile activity.
> As these programs become ever increasingly more effective, the great the likelihood that the insurgents will use densely populated areas and operate as close as possible to IHL protected people and facilities.   This is not new.  It has been ongoing since the occupation of the territories. Initially, the occupation was lenient and flexible.  But as the Jihad and Hostile Arab Palestinians took tactical advantage of those opportunities to mount terrorist operations against Israel _(people and sovereignty)_, the more the Israelis had to gradually install ever greater, more intrusive and more effective security programs.
> 
> It should be remembered that most of the security apparatus and barriers that the Arab Palestinians complain about, went in after the turn into the 21st Century.  For the first half century, the security measures  in the West Bank were much less restrictive.  What we see today is a direct consequence of the hostile and Jihadist behaviors over the period.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always base your posts on the false premise that Israel is defending itself.
> 
> Israel has always been the aggressor.
Click to expand...


Son of Hamas: Hamas wants death


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> Your applying an invalid comparative analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel destroys thousands of homes, hundreds of businesses, farms and acres of farmland, many fishing boats, yet only kills a few hundred fighters.
> 
> Your numbers don't add up. Israel deliberately targets civilians and civilian infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In many conflicts, especially in an unconventional and asymmetric landscape, there is going to be one side that is more proficient at some critical component of the conflict.
> 
> Both sides are attempting to break the others will to fight; bringing a halt to the conflict.
> 
> The Strategic Corporal:  _ Leadership in the Three Block War_
> The widespread availability of sophisticated weapons and equipment will "level the playing field" and negate our traditional technological superiority. The lines separating the levels of war and distinguishing combatant from "non-combatant," will blur, and adversaries, confounded by our "conventional" superiority, will resort to asymmetrical means to redress the imbalance.​
> Israel is attempting to achieve that goal by several means:
> 
> Superior Firepower;
> Effective Control and Quarantine Countermeasures over the threats,  and the most probably areas that harbor threats;
> The application of sensory and behavioral analysis technologies to support enhanced perception of intent of insurgents;
> The application of enhanced Human Intelligence assets capable of acquiring proximity to the insurgents;
> Deny the insurgency the local support necessary to maintain their cover and concealment;
> Reducing the availability of Materials necessary to construct weapons;
> Reduce the potential for infiltration of SALWs;
> 
> The establishment and maintenance of the security countermeasures  in place;
> Erecting an effective Border Screening program to identify and apprehend hostile Arab Palestinians;
> Establishing a fast response to insurgent hostile activity.
> As these programs become ever increasingly more effective, the great the likelihood that the insurgents will use densely populated areas and operate as close as possible to IHL protected people and facilities.   This is not new.  It has been ongoing since the occupation of the territories. Initially, the occupation was lenient and flexible.  But as the Jihad and Hostile Arab Palestinians took tactical advantage of those opportunities to mount terrorist operations against Israel _(people and sovereignty)_, the more the Israelis had to gradually install ever greater, more intrusive and more effective security programs.
> 
> It should be remembered that most of the security apparatus and barriers that the Arab Palestinians complain about, went in after the turn into the 21st Century.  For the first half century, the security measures  in the West Bank were much less restrictive.  What we see today is a direct consequence of the hostile and Jihadist behaviors over the period.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always base your posts on the false premise that Israel is defending itself.
> 
> Israel has always been the aggressor.
Click to expand...


Arab leaders: We hate “palestinians” and pray they disappear! 

Abd Al-Bari Atwan: The Arab Leaders Are Praying That Israel Will Get Rid of the Palestinians Once and for All


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> But as the Jihad and Hostile Arab Palestinians took tactical advantage of those opportunities to mount terrorist operations against Israel _(people and sovereignty)_, the more the Israelis had to gradually install ever greater, more intrusive and more effective security programs.
> 
> It should be remembered that most of the security apparatus and barriers that the Arab Palestinians complain about, went in after the turn into the 21st Century.  For the first half century, the security measures  in the West Bank were much less restrictive.  What we see today is a direct consequence of the hostile and Jihadist behaviors over the period.



Agreed.  Thus the relief from these security measures will only come from the cessation of hostile and terrorist activity.  And the Arab Palestinians are not prepared to give that up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Or Sasson and Peter Paltchik's third place finishes bring Jewish state's total to 5 at competition beset by anti-Israel snubs

(full article online)

Two more bronze medals for Israeli judokas in UAE, Israeli symbols still banned


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

The State of Israel has never been the aggressor.  It has always been, from the moment of independence, that elements within the Arab League threatened or actually used force against the territorial integrity of Israel.  the Arab League consistently work outside the tenants of the  with the UN Charter.



P F Tinmore said:


> You always base your posts on the false premise that Israel is defending itself.
> Israel has always been the aggressor.


*(COMMENT)*

It was always elements of the Arab League that worked to deny Israel its right to self-determination.

*Israeli war of independence* (November 1947 – July 1949)
*Reprisal operations* (1950s–1960s)
*Suez Crisis* (October 1956)
*Six-Day War* (June 1967)
*War of Attrition* (1967–1970)
*Yom Kippur War* (October 1973)
There is no question that the Arab League threatened or actually used force against Israel.  Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians were responsible for:

*First Intifada* (1987–1993)
*Second Intifada* (2000–2005)
*Gaza War* (December 2008 – January 2009)
*Operation Pillar of Defense* (November 2012)
*Operation Protective Edge* (July–August 2014)
Remembering That Protected persons _(in this case the Arab Palestinians)_ who commit an offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power_ (in this case Israel)_ --- and --- those Protected Persons _(in this case the Arab Palestinians)_ espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power _(in this case Israel) _or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons, are criminals and punishable under Article 64 thru 68 of the Geneva Convention,

The sttandard comeback is that the Arab Palestinian has some right to pursue a Jihadist Movement, a Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operation, Radicalized Islamic Behavior, and Asymmetric Violence as a means of liberation.  They still can be held accountable and subject to prosecution.



			
				PARAGRAPH 4. -- PERSONS PROTECTED BY OTHER CONVENTIONS said:
			
		

> "There are certain cases about which some hesitation may be felt. We may mention, first, the case of partisans, to which Article 4, A (2)  [ Link ] , of the Third Convention refers. *Members of resistance movements must fulfil certain stated conditions before they can be regarded as prisoners of war.* If members of a resistance movement who have fallen in to enemy hands do not fulfil those conditions, they must be considered to be protected persons within the meaning of the present Convention. *That does not mean that they cannot be punished for their acts, but the trial and sentence must take place in accordance with the provisions of Article 64 [ Link ]  and the Articles which follow it.*"
> *SOURCE:* Commentary of 1958]



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? US-Israel Strategic Partnership Act enacted to deepen defense and energy ties, strengthen cooperation in R&D, business, academics


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Win 

Israeli athletes participating in Abu Dhabi judo tournament will be permitted to do so with Israeli flag and Israeli national symbols.

(full article online)

Report: UAE will stop discrimination against Israeli athletes


----------



## Sixties Fan

New BICOM poll reveals highest level of warmth towards Israel in 7 years, lowest support for boycotts - BICOM


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is not free from flaws. However, this book draws a clear distinction between legitimate criticism and the industry of lies that has emerged from two unlikely sources - the media and academia - undermining their reputation as bastions of truth and knowledge. Ben-Dror Yemini presents an in-depth analysis of the many inaccurate and malicious accusations leveled against Israel and refutes them one by one in this thought-provoking and well-researched volume that invites us to rethink the causes and consequences of the Israeli-Arab conflict.

(full article online)

Finally in English! Industry of Lies: Media, Academia, and the Israeli-Arab Conflict - By Ben-Dror Yemini - @MidEastTruth


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Alan Parsons: “I Staunchly Reject [BDS]”


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? “Global Auto Industry Turning To Israel”


----------



## Sixties Fan

UAE apologizes to Israel for judo handshake snub


----------



## Sixties Fan

The meetings will also address “the exchange between the two governments and peoples for the re-establishment of relations, which was announced and celebrated especially by many brothers of the Christian churches of our country,” she adds.

(full article online)

Nicaraguan vice president calls Israeli senior official ‘brother’


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Israel-European Medical Technology Partnership


----------



## Sixties Fan

FIFA's decision to reject the PFA's demands is a great victory for Israel as the imposition of sanctions, or even the threat to do so, would have caused irreparable damage to Israeli sport, and PMW is very pleased to have played an important role.

PMW also cooperated with The Lawfare Project (in the US), UK Lawyers for Israel, and the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, and made detailed submissions in defense of the Israel FA, that showed that the Palestinian claims were baseless and political in nature.
These efforts were also recognized by FIFA's Council when it noted that its decision had been taken "after a thorough legal consultation process" and "that the current situation is, for reasons that have nothing to do with football, characterised by an exceptional complexity and sensitivity and by certain de facto circumstances that can neither be ignored nor changed unilaterally by non-governmental organisations such as FIFA." [FIFA Council statement, Oct. 27, 2017]

In 2015, PMW had a similar success when Palestinian supporters submitted several anti-Israel and pro-BDS resolutions, including an attempt to have the Association of Secondary School Teachers in Israel expelled from Education International, the international umbrella organization of teachers' unions. PMW wrote a detailed report on PA education and presented it at the conference in Ottawa and counter resolutions against the Palestinian teachers' unions were submitted by the Israeli teachers' unions. On the last day of the conference, the organizers decided to withdraw both resolutions.

(full article online)

Israel's FIFA Victory - Great PMW Success - PMW Bulletins


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Asian Nations Court Israeli Tech


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wisconsin Gov. bars state from doing business with BDS


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? China Buys Into Israeli Tech


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel Win
> 
> Israeli athletes participating in Abu Dhabi judo tournament will be permitted to do so with Israeli flag and Israeli national symbols.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: UAE will stop discrimination against Israeli athletes



Good.  This sort of discrimination is absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> UAE apologizes to Israel for judo handshake snub



Also good.  As a martial artist myself, I find this lack or honor and respect for one's fellow competitors to be repugnant and contrary to the teachings of judo, and any martial art.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Indian Prime Minister’s historic trip to Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Pal’istanian Legal, East Coast


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


>



Palestine: Roman name imposed on Jews and their land


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


>



“For Arabs, there was no country called palestine” ⤵️


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Google Israel Think 2017


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestine Legal's Radhika Sainath on how anti-Palestinian groups target U.S. college students*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestine Legal's Radhika Sainath on how anti-Palestinian groups target U.S. college students*
> 
> **



Using the slogan “anti-Pal’istanian”, don’t you really mean “anti-islamic Terrorism”?


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...t-palestinian-media-watch-success/2017/10/30/


----------



## JoelT1

History Lesson: Palestine, Roman name for Jews’ land. Palestine never existed


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? India Israel relations on the rise


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel 
※→  JoelT1,  et al,

Yes, this technology is important in many respects; and should be exploited to the maximum potential.  The tech itself is of interest to countries like India, but also the development of new clean water resources.



JoelT1 said:


> What boycott? India Israel relations on the rise


*(COMMENT)*

I mentioned this before; that Israel might want to consider establishing a huge desalinization farm program to feed the West Bank and Gaza, using dedicated natural gas from a Leviathan gas fields as the principle source of energy for the conversion.  This could, not only eliminate problems with the poor quality of water, but also the available water.

Almost the entire Southern District of Israel is desert.  The Beersheba Farming Programs and the Negev Agriculture Programs `can always use the additional water.  This would supplement conservation efforts _(not replace or detract from current conventional water resources)_ and complement the solar energy programs that the Region is very suitable.  

I know that we all talk mostly about the conflict.  But some problems are common to both the Israeli and the Arab-Palestinian.  The chronic water problems are one of them.  This could be used to assist everyone.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Japan Israel relations on the rise


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  JoelT1,  et al,
> 
> Yes, this technology is important in many respects; and should be exploited to the maximum potential.  The tech itself is of interest to countries like India, but also the development of new clean water resources.
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott? India Israel relations on the rise
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I mentioned this before; that Israel might want to consider establishing a huge desalinization farm program to feed the West Bank and Gaza, using dedicated natural gas from a Leviathan gas fields as the principle source of energy for the conversion.  This could, not only eliminate problems with the poor quality of water, but also the available water.
> 
> Almost the entire Southern District of Israel is desert.  The Beersheba Farming Programs and the Negev Agriculture Programs `can always use the additional water.  This would supplement conservation efforts _(not replace or detract from current conventional water resources)_ and complement the solar energy programs that the Region is very suitable.
> 
> I know that we all talk mostly about the conflict.  But some problems are common to both the Israeli and the Arab-Palestinian.  The chronic water problems are one of them.  This could be used to assist everyone.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

[What Hamas tends to do in Gaza may be one of the problems.  The same goes in the PA ]

From April :

A desalination plant constructed by UNICEF in Khan Younis earlier this year -- with the capacity to pump 6,000 cubic meters of water and serve 75,000 people per day -- remains un-operational, Mordechai said, as the Hamas militant group which rules the Strip has prevented it from being connected to Gaza's power grid.

A second desalination plant is still in the planning stages, while the international community has yet to raise the funds required for a third plant planned for Deir al-Balah.

Mordechai told _Army Radio_ that Israel has offered to double the amount of water it supplies to Gaza from 10 million to 20 million cubic meters per year.


(full article online)

Israel estimates 96% of water in Gaza undrinkable, warns of worsening crisis


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Israeli PM Netanyahu visits Apple headquarters


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? China Israel Deepen Relations


----------



## Sixties Fan

In fresh snub, UAE gives medals to all UNESCO members but Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

In first, top New Zealander makes official visit to Israel


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? China & Israel Sign $300 Million Cleantech Trade Agreement


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Chicago Looks To Israel For Tech Lessons Chicago looks to Israel for tech startup lessons


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> In fresh snub, UAE gives medals to all UNESCO members but Israel



Shameful.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Apple’s Growing Presence In Israel


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Israel Land of Venture Capital


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Apple purchases third Israeli company


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Microsoft purchases US Israeli Startup Cloudyn


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Microsoft Purchases Israeli Security Firm Hexadite


----------



## Sixties Fan

A spokesman for the United States Mission to the United Nations also criticized the database creation and said the U.S. will have no part of it. 

Racketeers use business intimidation to achieve their objectives. What's revealed, yet again, is the contemptible, anti-Israel agenda promulgated by the U.N. committee charged principally with the preservation of human rights.

(full article online)

Trib U.N. Watch editorial: Human rights or racketeering?


----------



## Sixties Fan

WhatsApp Founder Jan Koum’s Awesome Reaction to UAE Judo Anti-Israel Shenanigans


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ahead of Netanyahu trip to London, UK’s support for Israel hits seven-year high


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Apple Buys Israel’s Anobit For $500 Million


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Australians Queuing Up To Learn From Israel, The Start-Up Nation


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Apple Expanding R&D Center In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/global/uk/347410/2017/11/02/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Automotive Giant Hyundai to Open R&D Center in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/headline...flag-2017-joint-military-exercise/2017/11/02/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Surprises at UNESCO Conference: China Did Not Support the PLO, Mexico Voted for Israel | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 14 Heshvan 5778 – November 3, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Apple purchases Israel’s PrimeSense for $350 million


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Students demand urgent relief to be able to advocate for Palestinian rights on campus*

_November 3, 2017, New York, NY –_ Yesterday, in the Supreme Court of the State of New York, Fordham students filed an order to show cause why a preliminary injunction should not be issued against the university directing it to recognize Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) as an official club. Represented by the Center for Constitutional Rights (CCR), Palestine Legal, and cooperating counsel Alan Levine, the students argue that they will suffer irreparable injury if the court does not reinstate the student government’s approval of their club status, which was vetoed by the dean of students. Without injunctive relief, the students will graduate before their right to advocate for Palestinian human rights on campus can be vindicated. Petitioners also seek expedited discovery against Fordham.

The students first filed suit in April, and the university has since moved to dismiss the case.

"The Fordham administration has prolonged this matter by leading us to believe that they were willing to work with us while actually running out the clock until student organizers graduated or became disillusioned,” said *Sofia Dadap*, one of the petitioners and a senior. “If the court does not intervene now, our opportunity will pass to ask Fordham to reconsider their selective protection of political speech and to stop having completely one-sided conversations about Palestine.”

Yesterday's filing calls on the court to order Fordham to reinstate the student government’s approval of SJP before a final decision on the merits of the case is reached. Otherwise, petitioner Sofia Dadap and likely petitioner Julie Norris will graduate before the court makes a determination, depriving them of the opportunity to advocate for Palestine as SJP at Fordham. Without club status, students cannot invite guest speakers, reserve meeting space, distribute or post materials, or solicit members through club fairs.   

Fordham Students Seek Injunction Against University Over Justice for Palestine Club Ban


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Apple R&D in Israel second-largest in the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dutch parliament: Netherlands must oppose UN anti-Israel efforts


----------



## Sixties Fan

Seven Columbia Professors Who Support Israel Divestment Rated ‘Top of the Worst’ in New Student Guide


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli, Cypriot, Greek Parliaments Sign Trilateral Cooperation Agreement | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 17 Heshvan 5778 – November 5, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

BDS is a catch all term for Palestinian advocacy. Much if which is outside simple boycotts.

Start @ 37:00


----------



## Hollie




----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Intel: ‘For four decades, Intel Israel has spearheaded high tech, conceiving and developing novel technologies which have placed Israel on the global high tech map and enhancing the strategic leadership of Intel Corporation.”

Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## P F Tinmore

JoelT1 said:


> What boycott?
> 
> Intel: ‘For four decades, Intel Israel has spearheaded high tech, conceiving and developing novel technologies which have placed Israel on the global high tech map and enhancing the strategic leadership of Intel Corporation.”
> 
> Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


"Brand Israel" is a major Israeli deflection campaign that is easy to see through.

Palestine - You killed 2400 Palestinians, mostly civilians and 500 children.

Israel - Our tech sector is booming.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Intel: “There is a long list of Israeli-developed chips and technologies that have become the mainstay of the way computers are designed. Going back to 1979, when Intel Haifa developed the 8088 processor – used in the IBM PC, the first popular Microsoft-based computer for home use — Israeli teams went on to develop the more advanced 386dx processor in 1987, the Pentium MMX processor in 1997, the first multicore i5/i7 processors in 2006, and the Clovertrail platform for tablets, to name just a few”

Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott?
> 
> Intel: ‘For four decades, Intel Israel has spearheaded high tech, conceiving and developing novel technologies which have placed Israel on the global high tech map and enhancing the strategic leadership of Intel Corporation.”
> 
> Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> 
> 
> "Brand Israel" is a major Israeli deflection campaign that is easy to see through.
> 
> Palestine - You killed 2400 Palestinians, mostly civilians and 500 children.
> 
> Israel - Our tech sector is booming.
Click to expand...


Palestine: Fake Roman name imposed on Jews’ land. D’oh!


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Apple Expanding R&D Center In Israel


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Apple’s Israeli R&D center second-largest in the world


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Microsoft Almost As Israeli As American


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Google’s amazing offices in Israel 
Google offices Office Tour: Inside The New Google Tel Aviv Office


----------



## fanger

*UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories*

The United Nations (UN) has included some of the biggest Israeli and international firms operating in the West Bank, East Jerusalem, and the Golan Heights in a blacklist for those violating “international law and UN resolutions."
UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories

Ynetnews News - 130 Israeli companies, 60 int'l corporations on UN 'blacklist'


----------



## rylah

fanger said:


> *UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories*
> 
> The United Nations (UN) has included some of the biggest Israeli and international firms operating in the West Bank, East Jerusalem, and the Golan Heights in a blacklist for those violating “international law and UN resolutions."
> UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories
> 
> Ynetnews News - 130 Israeli companies, 60 int'l corporations on UN 'blacklist'




From Your link:
UN High Commissioner for Human Rights al-Hussein warns Israeli firms of their inclusion in 'blacklist' of companies operating in West Bank, east J'lem, Jordan Valley; list includes prominent companies such as Bezeq, Hot, Ahava, Cellcom, Bank Hapoalim and others; Bezeq CEO scorns ‘entirely anti-Israeli propaganda.’

*Prince Zeid bin Ra’ad Zeid al-Hussein*

Saudis are teaching the world on how to treat women, and now Arab royalty of Jordan is telling Israel how to deal with Palestinians....Good joke.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Google Israel Think 2017


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Microsoft Israel Think Next


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> *UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories*
> 
> The United Nations (UN) has included some of the biggest Israeli and international firms operating in the West Bank, East Jerusalem, and the Golan Heights in a blacklist for those violating “international law and UN resolutions."
> UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories
> 
> Ynetnews News - 130 Israeli companies, 60 int'l corporations on UN 'blacklist'



What boycott? Israel is in every computer

Intel: “There is a long list of Israeli-developed chips and technologies that have become the mainstay of the way computers are designed. Going back to 1979, when Intel Haifa developed the 8088 processor – used in the IBM PC, the first popular Microsoft-based computer for home use — Israeli teams went on to develop the more advanced 386dx processor in 1987, the Pentium MMX processor in 1997, the first multicore i5/i7 processors in 2006, and the Clovertrail platform for tablets, to name just a few”

Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> *UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories*
> 
> The United Nations (UN) has included some of the biggest Israeli and international firms operating in the West Bank, East Jerusalem, and the Golan Heights in a blacklist for those violating “international law and UN resolutions."
> UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories
> 
> Ynetnews News - 130 Israeli companies, 60 int'l corporations on UN 'blacklist'



Palestinian Territories? Haha! Palestine originated as a Roman name for Jews’ land!


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> *UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories*
> 
> The United Nations (UN) has included some of the biggest Israeli and international firms operating in the West Bank, East Jerusalem, and the Golan Heights in a blacklist for those violating “international law and UN resolutions."
> UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories
> 
> Ynetnews News - 130 Israeli companies, 60 int'l corporations on UN 'blacklist'



Netherlands Ambassador: Israel boycott on the fringes of society Israel, Netherlands going Dutch on high-tech


----------



## JoelT1

Arab brilliantly mocks unachieving Muslims boycotting Jewish achievement


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fanger said:


> *UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories*
> 
> The United Nations (UN) has included some of the biggest Israeli and international firms operating in the West Bank, East Jerusalem, and the Golan Heights in a blacklist for those violating “international law and UN resolutions."
> UN blacklists 130 Israeli firms & 60 multinationals for working in occupied Palestinian territories
> 
> Ynetnews News - 130 Israeli companies, 60 int'l corporations on UN 'blacklist'



Meh, Palestinians don't need jobs anyway.....


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? Intel Israel Celebrates 40 Years Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## Sixties Fan

In thaw, Israeli minister meets South African counterparts


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Intel’s Fastest Processor Developed In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

University of Ottawa rejects BDS


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Amazon Opens 2 R&D Centers In Israel


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott?
> 
> Intel: ‘For four decades, Intel Israel has spearheaded high tech, conceiving and developing novel technologies which have placed Israel on the global high tech map and enhancing the strategic leadership of Intel Corporation.”
> 
> Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> 
> 
> "Brand Israel" is a major Israeli deflection campaign that is easy to see through.
> 
> Palestine - You killed 2400 Palestinians, mostly civilians and 500 children.
> 
> Israel - Our tech sector is booming.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Facebook, Google, Microsoft Look To Israel For R&D Execs from Facebook, Google, and Microsoft explain why they use Israel for their R&D


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boycott?
> 
> Intel: ‘For four decades, Intel Israel has spearheaded high tech, conceiving and developing novel technologies which have placed Israel on the global high tech map and enhancing the strategic leadership of Intel Corporation.”
> 
> Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> 
> 
> "Brand Israel" is a major Israeli deflection campaign that is easy to see through.
> 
> Palestine - You killed 2400 Palestinians, mostly civilians and 500 children.
> 
> Israel - Our tech sector is booming.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

New York Univ. Medical Center & Israel Conducting Groundbreaking Cancer Research


----------



## Hollie




----------



## jamesduncan

~~The 51st State of the USA will be~~​
For all practical purposes Israel is America’s 51st State. The US gives Israel 10’s of $billions of dollars each year and yet American Citizen’s did not vote for this.
What’s up?​
The US could pay off a big chunk of our national debt with this money.

I think it is time for a national vote on this.

Either we bring in Israel as our 51st State and they pay their fair share or we stop the $billions in handouts.

How do you vote-?

This report provides an overview of U.S. foreign assistance to Israel. It includes a review of past aid programs, data on annual assistance, and analysis of current issues. For general information on Israel, see CRS Report RL33476, Israel: Background and U.S. Relations, by Jim Zanotti. Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. To date, the United States has provided Israel $127.4 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance. Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance, although in the past Israel also received significant economic assistance.

https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf

Reading down my post I forgot.,.,.,.,.,.,.,
what the vote was about.
sorry, just move on -​


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Cleveland Clinic & Hebrew Univ. conducting groundbreaking medical research


----------



## JoelT1

jamesduncan said:


> ~~The 51st State of the USA will be~~​
> For all practical purposes Israel is America’s 51st State. The US gives Israel 10’s of $billions of dollars each year and yet American Citizen’s did not vote for this.
> What’s up?​
> The US could pay off a big chunk of our national debt with this money.
> 
> I think it is time for a national vote on this.
> 
> Either we bring in Israel as our 51st State and they pay their fair share or we stop the $billions in handouts.
> 
> How do you vote-?
> 
> This report provides an overview of U.S. foreign assistance to Israel. It includes a review of past aid programs, data on annual assistance, and analysis of current issues. For general information on Israel, see CRS Report RL33476, Israel: Background and U.S. Relations, by Jim Zanotti. Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. To date, the United States has provided Israel $127.4 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance. Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance, although in the past Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> Reading down my post I forgot.,.,.,.,.,.,.,
> what the vote was about.
> sorry, just move on -​



What boycott?

US Technology Industry (foundation of US economy) Relies On Israeli Innovation


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jamesduncan said:


> ~~The 51st State of the USA will be~~​
> For all practical purposes Israel is America’s 51st State. The US gives Israel 10’s of $billions of dollars each year and yet American Citizen’s did not vote for this.
> What’s up?​
> The US could pay off a big chunk of our national debt with this money.
> 
> I think it is time for a national vote on this.
> 
> Either we bring in Israel as our 51st State and they pay their fair share or we stop the $billions in handouts.
> 
> How do you vote-?
> 
> This report provides an overview of U.S. foreign assistance to Israel. It includes a review of past aid programs, data on annual assistance, and analysis of current issues. For general information on Israel, see CRS Report RL33476, Israel: Background and U.S. Relations, by Jim Zanotti. Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. To date, the United States has provided Israel $127.4 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance. Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance, although in the past Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> Reading down my post I forgot.,.,.,.,.,.,.,
> what the vote was about.
> sorry, just move on -​



*The US gives Israel 10’s of $billions of dollars each year and yet American Citizen’s did not vote for this.
*
Please show your math.

*Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. To date, the United States has provided Israel $127.4 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance.
*
That's weird. $127.4 billion over 68 years (1948-2016) is less than $2 billion per year.


----------



## JoelT1

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jamesduncan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~The 51st State of the USA will be~~​
> For all practical purposes Israel is America’s 51st State. The US gives Israel 10’s of $billions of dollars each year and yet American Citizen’s did not vote for this.
> What’s up?​
> The US could pay off a big chunk of our national debt with this money.
> 
> I think it is time for a national vote on this.
> 
> Either we bring in Israel as our 51st State and they pay their fair share or we stop the $billions in handouts.
> 
> How do you vote-?
> 
> This report provides an overview of U.S. foreign assistance to Israel. It includes a review of past aid programs, data on annual assistance, and analysis of current issues. For general information on Israel, see CRS Report RL33476, Israel: Background and U.S. Relations, by Jim Zanotti. Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. To date, the United States has provided Israel $127.4 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance. Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance, although in the past Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> Reading down my post I forgot.,.,.,.,.,.,.,
> what the vote was about.
> sorry, just move on -​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US gives Israel 10’s of $billions of dollars each year and yet American Citizen’s did not vote for this.
> *
> Please show your math.
> 
> *Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. To date, the United States has provided Israel $127.4 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance.
> *
> That's weird. $127.4 billion over 68 years (1948-2016) is less than $2 billion per year.
Click to expand...


American technology executives: US tech industry based on Israeli innovation


----------



## JoelT1

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jamesduncan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~The 51st State of the USA will be~~​
> For all practical purposes Israel is America’s 51st State. The US gives Israel 10’s of $billions of dollars each year and yet American Citizen’s did not vote for this.
> What’s up?​
> The US could pay off a big chunk of our national debt with this money.
> 
> I think it is time for a national vote on this.
> 
> Either we bring in Israel as our 51st State and they pay their fair share or we stop the $billions in handouts.
> 
> How do you vote-?
> 
> This report provides an overview of U.S. foreign assistance to Israel. It includes a review of past aid programs, data on annual assistance, and analysis of current issues. For general information on Israel, see CRS Report RL33476, Israel: Background and U.S. Relations, by Jim Zanotti. Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. To date, the United States has provided Israel $127.4 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance. Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance, although in the past Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> Reading down my post I forgot.,.,.,.,.,.,.,
> what the vote was about.
> sorry, just move on -​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US gives Israel 10’s of $billions of dollars each year and yet American Citizen’s did not vote for this.
> *
> Please show your math.
> 
> *Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. To date, the United States has provided Israel $127.4 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance.
> *
> That's weird. $127.4 billion over 68 years (1948-2016) is less than $2 billion per year.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> jamesduncan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~The 51st State of the USA will be~~​
> For all practical purposes Israel is America’s 51st State. The US gives Israel 10’s of $billions of dollars each year and yet American Citizen’s did not vote for this.
> What’s up?​
> The US could pay off a big chunk of our national debt with this money.
> 
> I think it is time for a national vote on this.
> 
> Either we bring in Israel as our 51st State and they pay their fair share or we stop the $billions in handouts.
> 
> How do you vote-?
> 
> This report provides an overview of U.S. foreign assistance to Israel. It includes a review of past aid programs, data on annual assistance, and analysis of current issues. For general information on Israel, see CRS Report RL33476, Israel: Background and U.S. Relations, by Jim Zanotti. Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. To date, the United States has provided Israel $127.4 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance. Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance, although in the past Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> Reading down my post I forgot.,.,.,.,.,.,.,
> what the vote was about.
> sorry, just move on -​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US gives Israel 10’s of $billions of dollars each year and yet American Citizen’s did not vote for this.
> *
> Please show your math.
> 
> *Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. To date, the United States has provided Israel $127.4 billion (current, or non-inflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance.
> *
> That's weird. $127.4 billion over 68 years (1948-2016) is less than $2 billion per year.
Click to expand...


U.S. Chamber of Commerce: Israel is crucial for the American economy The strategic imperative of U.S.-Israel commerce


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Microsoft Israel R&D Center


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Microsoft & Israel celebrate 25 years http://m.jpost.com/Business-and-Inn...-in-Israel-to-mark-25-year-cooperation-446062


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Intel and Israel celebrate 40 years 
Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Air Canada ends contract with Israeli arms firm*

Air Canada has ended a maintenance contract with the arms maker Israel Aerospace Industries, activist groups have announced.

The Canadian BDS Coalition, which supports the Palestinian-led campaign for boycott, divestment and sanctions, said on Sunday it had been informed by Air Canada management “that the five-year, multi-million dollar contract with Israel Aerospace Industries Bedek Group for heavy maintenance on Air Canada Boeing 767 jets was terminated in ‘early 2017,’ with two years remaining.”

The contract, signed in 2014, was reportedly worth tens of millions of dollars.

Air Canada ends contract with Israeli arms firm


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Techies get direct US Israel flights Bay Area techies get direct flight to Israel


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Israel the new Silicon Valley Is Israel the new Silicon Valley?


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Apple’s R&D center in Israel second-largest in the world


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  JoelT1,  _et al,_

I think that Israel is a proven "natural" think tank.



JoelT1 said:


> What boycott?
> Apple’s R&D center in Israel second-largest in the world


*(COMMENT)*

Their achievements are spreading beyond well beyond anyone's imagination.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Honda steers to Israeli technology


----------



## Sixties Fan

Marking record, Israel welcomes 3 millionth tourist of 2017


----------



## JoelT1

Can’t boycott Israel.

iPhone 8 developed in Israel


----------



## fanger

Although Apple has yet to release official sales information, initial reports indicate that sales have been very low and that more people are buying its predecessor instead.[20][21] This has resulted in a drop in Apple's shares.[22]

iPhone 8 - Wikipedia

Can boycott Israel.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Apple’s R&D Center In Israel second-largest in the world


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Although Apple has yet to release official sales information, initial reports indicate that sales have been very low and that more people are buying its predecessor instead.[20][21] This has resulted in a drop in Apple's shares.[22]
> 
> iPhone 8 - Wikipedia
> 
> Can boycott Israel.



What boycott? 

Apple becomes first $900 Billion company, thanks to Israeli R&D


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Although Apple has yet to release official sales information, initial reports indicate that sales have been very low and that more people are buying its predecessor instead.[20][21] This has resulted in a drop in Apple's shares.[22]
> 
> iPhone 8 - Wikipedia
> 
> Can boycott Israel.




Funny: Unachieving Muslims create nothing and can’t use computers without Israeli innovation

Intel: “There is a long list of Israeli-developed chips and technologies that have become the mainstay of the way computers are designed. Going back to 1979, when Intel Haifa developed the 8088 processor – used in the IBM PC, the first popular Microsoft-based computer for home use — Israeli teams went on to develop the more advanced 386dx processor in 1987, the Pentium MMX processor in 1997, the first multicore i5/i7 processors in 2006, and the Clovertrail platform for tablets, to name just a few”

Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## fanger

Both made in a muslim country, malaysia


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia





fanger said:


> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia



Wrong, Habib.




fanger said:


> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia



Intel's Stimulus Plan

For all the dollars involved in the upgraded fabs, there will be few “new” jobs. Instead, Intel executives say the investment will preserve about 7,000 skilled jobs in Oregon, Arizona, and New Mexico, where Intel will begin making the new processors first. Intel generates 75% of its sales outside the United States, but conducts about 75% of its semiconductor manufacturing inside the Unites States, the company said.



Malaysia is a packaging location.


----------



## fanger

Post a photo of a CPU chip that says Made in israel


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Post a photo of a CPU chip that says Made in israel



Do you understand you cut and pasted a photo of a "386" cpu?

That's a 20 year old processor.


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Habib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intel's Stimulus Plan
> 
> For all the dollars involved in the upgraded fabs, there will be few “new” jobs. Instead, Intel executives say the investment will preserve about 7,000 skilled jobs in Oregon, Arizona, and New Mexico, where Intel will begin making the new processors first. Intel generates 75% of its sales outside the United States, but conducts about 75% of its semiconductor manufacturing inside the Unites States, the company said.
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia is a packaging location.
Click to expand...

capabil? 
"Wrong, Habib.

graphics capabil"


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo of a CPU chip that says Made in israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand you cut and pasted a photo of a "386" cpu?
> 
> That's a 20 year old processor.
Click to expand...

If your going to post, read what joel wrote, I replied to his quote, yes the date is printed on it, probably in malaysia too


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Habib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intel's Stimulus Plan
> 
> For all the dollars involved in the upgraded fabs, there will be few “new” jobs. Instead, Intel executives say the investment will preserve about 7,000 skilled jobs in Oregon, Arizona, and New Mexico, where Intel will begin making the new processors first. Intel generates 75% of its sales outside the United States, but conducts about 75% of its semiconductor manufacturing inside the Unites States, the company said.
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia is a packaging location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> capabil?
> "Wrong, Habib.
> 
> graphics capabil"
Click to expand...


You're stuttering and mumbling again, Habib.

Did you know that a version of the 386 processor is made explicitly for the Arab- Moslem market? Its a plastic shell that opens up and you move little beads around to do addition and subtraction. 

True story.


----------



## fanger

Your the one stuttering and editing out
"capabil"
True story.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Your the one stuttering and editing out
> "capabil"
> True story.


You're.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Apple CEO Extols Israelis’ Brilliance


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia



Muslims innovate nothing. Cheap labor

Intel: “These developments in Israel were the ones that set the tone for the way we interact with computers today. For example, the whole laptop revolution was kicked off by the Pentium M (Banias) processor, developed in Israel in 2003. In addition to hardware design, the company was also very involved in software design, security software, networking, and new projects, such as perceptual computing, with Intel designing systems that enable users to interact with computers and devices using gestures and voice.


Israeli design teams are now at work on the next generation of Intel’s core processor, currently labeled Skylake. Design plans are still preliminary, but the design is being led by Israeli engineers.”

Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## fanger

JoelT1 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims innovate nothing. Cheap labor
> 
> Intel: “These developments in Israel were the ones that set the tone for the way we interact with computers today. For example, the whole laptop revolution was kicked off by the Pentium M (Banias) processor, developed in Israel in 2003. In addition to hardware design, the company was also very involved in software design, security software, networking, and new projects, such as perceptual computing, with Intel designing systems that enable users to interact with computers and devices using gestures and voice.
> 
> 
> Israeli design teams are now at work on the next generation of Intel’s core processor, currently labeled Skylake. Design plans are still preliminary, but the design is being led by Israeli engineers.”
> 
> Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
Click to expand...

Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"


----------



## Sixties Fan

Operating in Israel since 1974, some of Israel's most important products were conceived, designed, and manufactured in Israel, according to Rony Friedman, Intel corporate vice president and general manager of the Intel Architecture Development Group (IADGz).

Among the technologies recently worked on by the Israeli team are Cedarview, Intel's new processor for netbooks, and Cloverview, the processor that will be used in the new Windows 8 tablets due later this year.

The first Intel product to put Israel "on the map", says Friedman, was Banias, better known as the Pentium M microprocessor , the microprocessor introduced in 2003 that arguably kicked off the notebook era.

(full article online)

Israel Inside: A history of Intel's R&D in Israel | ZDNet


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made in a muslim country, malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims innovate nothing. Cheap labor
> 
> Intel: “These developments in Israel were the ones that set the tone for the way we interact with computers today. For example, the whole laptop revolution was kicked off by the Pentium M (Banias) processor, developed in Israel in 2003. In addition to hardware design, the company was also very involved in software design, security software, networking, and new projects, such as perceptual computing, with Intel designing systems that enable users to interact with computers and devices using gestures and voice.
> 
> 
> Israeli design teams are now at work on the next generation of Intel’s core processor, currently labeled Skylake. Design plans are still preliminary, but the design is being led by Israeli engineers.”
> 
> Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"
Click to expand...


Muslims innovate nothing.

How Israel Saved Intel How Israel saved Intel

What boycott?


----------



## fanger

Yet,Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Yet,Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"


Let us see you post something Made in Palestine post 1948


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Yet,Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"



Muslims innovate nothing.

Intel: “There is a long list of Israeli-developed chips and technologies that have become the mainstay of the way computers are designed. Going back to 1979, when Intel Haifa developed the 8088 processor – used in the IBM PC, the first popular Microsoft-based computer for home use — Israeli teams went on to develop the more advanced 386dx processor in 1987, the Pentium MMX processor in 1997, the first multicore i5/i7 processors in 2006, and the Clovertrail platform for tablets, to name just a few”

Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet,Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"
> 
> 
> 
> Let us see you post something Made in Palestine post 1948
Click to expand...

you claim Palestine never existed


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet,Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"
> 
> 
> 
> Let us see you post something Made in Palestine post 1948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you claim Palestine never existed
Click to expand...

I am talking of the Country of Palestine the Palestinians speak of.
You know what I meant.


----------



## fanger

JoelT1 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet,Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims innovate nothing.
> 
> Intel: “There is a long list of Israeli-developed chips and technologies that have become the mainstay of the way computers are designed. Going back to 1979, when Intel Haifa developed the 8088 processor – used in the IBM PC, the first popular Microsoft-based computer for home use — Israeli teams went on to develop the more advanced 386dx processor in 1987, the Pentium MMX processor in 1997, the first multicore i5/i7 processors in 2006, and the Clovertrail platform for tablets, to name just a few”
> 
> Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years
Click to expand...

so you have posted various times, #3192 are you paid per post, as many are repeats. israel Hasbara must be getting desperate  recruiting low intellect minions like you


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet,Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"
> 
> 
> 
> Let us see you post something Made in Palestine post 1948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you claim Palestine never existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking of the Country of Palestine the Palestinians speak of.
> You know what I meant.
Click to expand...

Has there ever been a country of Palestine, or are they none jewish israel charges?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet,Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"
> 
> 
> 
> Let us see you post something Made in Palestine post 1948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you claim Palestine never existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking of the Country of Palestine the Palestinians speak of.
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has there ever been a country of Palestine, or are they none jewish israel charges?
Click to expand...

Do you want to get back to discussing boycotting Israel or are you, as usual, going to take this thread, like many others, off on a personal trip?


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet,Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"
> 
> 
> 
> Let us see you post something Made in Palestine post 1948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you claim Palestine never existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking of the Country of Palestine the Palestinians speak of.
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has there ever been a country of Palestine, or are they none jewish israel charges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to get back to discussing boycotting Israel or are you, as usual, going to take this thread, like many others, off on a personal trip?
Click to expand...

Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us see you post something Made in Palestine post 1948
> 
> 
> 
> you claim Palestine never existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking of the Country of Palestine the Palestinians speak of.
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has there ever been a country of Palestine, or are they none jewish israel charges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to get back to discussing boycotting Israel or are you, as usual, going to take this thread, like many others, off on a personal trip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
Click to expand...

Oh wait, you know jack shit:

Intel debuts Israeli-developed 7th generation chips


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Japan Inc Welcomes Israeli Industries Japan Inc. sets out welcome mat for Israeli businesses


----------



## Roudy

JoelT1 said:


> What boycott?
> 
> Japan Inc Welcomes Israeli Industries Japan Inc. sets out welcome mat for Israeli businesses


Everybody is now wanting a piece of the action and trying to do business with Israel.


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet,Not one photo of a CPU "made in israel"
> 
> 
> 
> Let us see you post something Made in Palestine post 1948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you claim Palestine never existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking of the Country of Palestine the Palestinians speak of.
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has there ever been a country of Palestine, or are they none jewish israel charges?
Click to expand...


Palestine originated as a Roman name imposed on Jews and ancient Israel

Try reading a history book


----------



## fanger

Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none


----------



## JoelT1

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> you claim Palestine never existed
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking of the Country of Palestine the Palestinians speak of.
> You know what I meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has there ever been a country of Palestine, or are they none jewish israel charges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to get back to discussing boycotting Israel or are you, as usual, going to take this thread, like many others, off on a personal trip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wait, you know jack shit:
> 
> Intel debuts Israeli-developed 7th generation chips
Click to expand...


Muslims invented the car bomb LOL


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none



Can’t boycott Israel. Israel is in every computer

Israel Develops Intel’s Fastest Processor Haifa team sires Intel’s ‘fastest-ever’ processor


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none



Can’t boycott Israel

Intel: “What Israel has done for computing & the world is amazing!” Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none



Can’t boycott Israel.

How Israel Saved Intel How Israel saved Intel


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none



Arab brilliantly mocks unachieving Muslims boycotting Jewish achievement


----------



## JoelT1

JoelT1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking of the Country of Palestine the Palestinians speak of.
> You know what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been a country of Palestine, or are they none jewish israel charges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to get back to discussing boycotting Israel or are you, as usual, going to take this thread, like many others, off on a personal trip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wait, you know jack shit:
> 
> Intel debuts Israeli-developed 7th generation chips
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims invented the car bomb LOL
Click to expand...




JoelT1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking of the Country of Palestine the Palestinians speak of.
> You know what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been a country of Palestine, or are they none jewish israel charges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to get back to discussing boycotting Israel or are you, as usual, going to take this thread, like many others, off on a personal trip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wait, you know jack shit:
> 
> Intel debuts Israeli-developed 7th generation chips
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims invented the car bomb LOL
Click to expand...


Funny: Muslims couldn’t function without Israel’s advancements What boycott? LOL

Google Chairman: Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none


Settle down, chuckles. The circuit design is the "brains" of a cpu. That is proprietary information so you won't find photographs. The design is specialized and that is why intel looks for electrical engineers with particular skills. Israel is a place where that talent can be found. 

Odd, don't you think, but dregs churned out of a madrassah and Pal'istanians who are schooled in nothing but islamic terrorist tactics are not in high demand by technology companies.


----------



## JoelT1

Can’t boycott Israel.

Google Chairman: “Israel is a tech miracle! We love Israel!”


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none


Here we go, dipstick.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Israel Bringing In Billions from Investors

From Drones to CyberSecurity, Israel’s high-tech mecca is a hotbed of technology start-ups that’s drawing billions in investment from foreign companies and venture capital firms.


----------



## fanger

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, dipstick.
Click to expand...

Oh a graphic, here's an actual photo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



made in Costa Rica, not Israel, double Dip-shit


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, dipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh a graphic, here's an actual photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made in Costa Rica, not Israel, double Dip-shit
Click to expand...


Not made (manufactured), in Costa Rica. 

Intel in Costa Rica


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Chicago Looks To Israel For Tech Lessons Chicago looks to Israel for tech startup lessons


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, dipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh a graphic, here's an actual photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made in Costa Rica, not Israel, double Dip-shit
Click to expand...


Made In Israel...

Intel: “There is a long list of Israeli-developed chips and technologies that have become the mainstay of the way computers are designed. Going back to 1979, when Intel Haifa developed the 8088 processor – used in the IBM PC, the first popular Microsoft-based computer for home use — Israeli teams went on to develop the more advanced 386dx processor in 1987, the Pentium MMX processor in 1997, the first multicore i5/i7 processors in 2006, and the Clovertrail platform for tablets, to name just a few”

Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, dipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh a graphic, here's an actual photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made in Costa Rica, not Israel, double Dip-shit
Click to expand...



Made In Israel...

Intel: “These developments in Israel were the ones that set the tone for the way we interact with computers today. For example, the whole laptop revolution was kicked off by the Pentium M (Banias) processor, developed in Israel in 2003. In addition to hardware design, the company was also very involved in software design, security software, networking, and new projects, such as perceptual computing, with Intel designing systems that enable users to interact with computers and devices using gestures and voice.


Israeli design teams are now at work on the next generation of Intel’s core processor, currently labeled Skylake. Design plans are still preliminary, but the design is being led by Israeli engineers.”

Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, dipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh a graphic, here's an actual photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made in Costa Rica, not Israel, double Dip-shit
Click to expand...


Made In Israel...

Israel Develops Intel’s Fastest Processor Haifa team sires Intel’s ‘fastest-ever’ processor


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, dipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh a graphic, here's an actual photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made in Costa Rica, not Israel, double Dip-shit
Click to expand...


Intel: Made In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab Christian who fled Lebanon for Israel reveals the truth for all to hear


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, dipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh a graphic, here's an actual photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made in Costa Rica, not Israel, double Dip-shit
Click to expand...

On "a" graphic?  That isn't the picture I showed now is it, donkey brain?  

On a graphic it shows a toaster made in China.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo of an israeli made CPU so I can boycott it, oh wait there are none
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, dipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh a graphic, here's an actual photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made in Costa Rica, not Israel, double Dip-shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not made (manufactured), in Costa Rica.
> 
> Intel in Costa Rica
Click to expand...

It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Cops on the scene as JVP-NY tried to deliver 20,000 petitions to ADL asking them to end the #DeadlyExchange


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Apple surpasses $900 Billion market cap, thanks to Israeli R&D!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boy George and the Culture Club play a nostalgic intimate show


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Apple on course to be first trillion dollar company, thanks to Israeli R&D


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel exporting the occupation to the US.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Chicago Looks To Israel For Tech Lessons Chicago looks to Israel for tech startup lessons


----------



## P F Tinmore

Seattle is asking the ADL stop the #DeadlyExchange


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Facebook, Google, Microsoft Look To Israel For R&D Execs from Facebook, Google, and Microsoft explain why they use Israel for their R&D


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Connecticut Aims To Lure Israeli Tech Firms 
State Aims To Lure Israeli High Tech Firms


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Israel Europe Collaboration On Medical Technology


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jewish Voice for Peace-Chicago participating in @Jewish Voice for Peace National Day of Action to tell the adl-Anti-Defamation League to end their #DeadlyExchange between US and Israeli police. We're also telling @GovRauner NO to Illinois-Israel exchange of mass surveillance.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Asian Countries Court Israeli Tech


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Japan Inc Welcomes Israeli Businesses Japan Inc. sets out welcome mat for Israeli businesses


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Israel Bringing In Billions from Investors

“From Drones to CyberSecurity, Israel’s high-tech mecca is a hotbed of technology start-ups that’s drawing billions in investment from foreign companies and venture capital firms.”


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Israel Land Of Venture Capital


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Jewish Voice for Peace-Chicago participating in @Jewish Voice for Peace National Day of Action to tell the adl-Anti-Defamation League to end their #DeadlyExchange between US and Israeli police. We're also telling @GovRauner NO to Illinois-Israel exchange of mass surveillance.



Chicago whiners be whinin'


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Amazon Opens 2 R&D Centers In Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

For first time in 100 years, Luftwaffe in Israel’s skies in huge air drill


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Who's that at the Western Wall?


----------



## fanger

For the second time in less than a year, Israeli efforts to "discreetly" influence British policy has been disclosed.

What did Israel hope to gain from Priti Patel's secret meetings?


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> For first time in 100 years, Luftwaffe in Israel’s skies in huge air drill


Israel is not yet 100 years old
http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpo...tion of establishment of state of israel.aspx


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For first time in 100 years, Luftwaffe in Israel’s skies in huge air drill
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not yet 100 years old
Click to expand...


Israel is over 3000 years old, heywan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel lobby lawsuit against San Francisco State University collapses*

A federal judge in San Francisco said on Wednesday that he will dismiss a frivolous lawsuit against professor Rabab Abdulhadi and her employer, San Francisco State University.

They were both accused of fostering a hostile environment for Jewish students based on Palestine advocacy and criticism of Israel’s policies.

This is a major victory for US academics and students who are facing a legal assault from pro-Israel groups to punish and censor advocacy for Palestinian rights.

The lawsuit, filed in June, was prepared by The Lawfare Project, a group that describes itself as “the legal arm of the pro-Israel community.”

“I am pleased that the judge saw through the bogus bunch of lies by The Lawfare Project,” Abdulhadi told The Electronic Intifada after the hearing.

Israel lobby lawsuit against San Francisco State University collapses


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Google Chairman: Israel is a tech miracle We love Israel!


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Apple Opens Third R&D Center In Israel


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Microsoft Almost As Israeli As American


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Shekel Emerges as World’s 2nd Strongest Currency


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Record Increase of Tourism To Israel
First half of 2017 sees record increase in tourism, ministry reports


----------



## Sixties Fan

British Airways looking to Israeli startups for airline tech


----------



## Sixties Fan

El Al venture arm and Lufthansa join forces in hunt for travel tech


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

“Israel Bringing In Billions from Investors

From Drones to CyberSecurity, Israel’s high-tech mecca is a hotbed of technology start-ups that’s drawing billions in investment from foreign companies and venture capital firms.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

German-Israel program seeks to boost cybersecurity ecosystem


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Israeli Tech Raised Record $4.8 Billion In 2016, Up 11%


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli firm to deliver broadband Internet in Latin America


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

UN ranks Israel among best countries in the world Best country in the world to live? Still Norway


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Tel Aviv among world’s most beautiful cities Tel Aviv: Ahead of the curve


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

eBay opens data lab in Israel Ebay opens up its big data to Israel


----------



## rylah

*Israel Hosts 7 Nations in ‘Blue Flag 2017’ Biggest-Ever Joint Air Drill*
Delegations from the air forces of seven nations — plus Israel — have begun to take to the air in Blue Flag 2017, the biggest joint military exercise in its history ever hosted by Israel.

For the first time, India is joining the bi-annual multi-lateral exercise, which takes place from Nov. 2-16. Launched in 2013, this year’s Blue Flag drill will include France, Germany and Italy as well as the United States, Greece and Poland.

Close to 100 aircraft and hundreds of fighter pilots and support crews are based at Ovdah Air Base for the two-week exercise.

IAF officials said Blue Flag 2017 is aimed at strengthening operational capability, combat experience and knowledge in coordinating command and control among coalition forces in high-threat theaters.

http://www.jewishpress.com/headline...flag-2017-joint-military-exercise/2017/11/02/

* An additional undisclosed Arab state was taking part in this drill as well. 
And in spite of great interest, F-35 was NOT employed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A leading business school in India has opened a dedicated Israel Center that aims to serve as a focal point of academic cooperation between the two nations.

The Indian Institute of Management (IIM) Bangalore inaugurated the institute during a ceremony on Sunday, with Israel’s ambassador to India in attendance.

“The Israel Center at IIM Bangalore will lead to upgrading of academic collaboration between India and Israel, and will make our countries and economies stronger,” said Ambassador Daniel Carmon. “This is a merger of our ecosystems.”

(full article online)


Leading Indian Business School Opens Israel Center in Bid to Intensify Academic, Economic Cooperation


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The issues at the heart of this legislation are of bipartisan concern, because Americans do not want their tax dollars subsidizing terrorism and murder abroad,” Lamborn – who introduced the Taylor Force Act in the House in February, after which it was referred to the Foreign Affairs Committee – said in an email.

(full article online)

Taylor Force Act Ending US Funding for PA Terror Payments Set for Congressional Markup


----------



## Sixties Fan

Number of travelers arriving in Israel jumps 60% in October


----------



## Sixties Fan

Leaders of the controversial Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement conducted a covert campaign to take over academic associations, without disclosing their political agenda, and then to use their influence to impose boycotts on the State of Israel, according to newly discovered documents, according to a press release sent out on Friday by The Louis D. Brandeis Center.

BDS activists were forced to reveal this secret agenda, as well as the unsavory means used to advance it, in the course of the cutting-edge anti-boycott litigation brought against the American Studies Association by Professors Simon Bronner, Michael Rockland, Michael Barton, and Charles Kupfer in 2016 (Bronner et al v. Duggan et al—1:16-cv-00740, District of Columbia District Court). The professors’ success in partially defeating the ASA’s motion to dismiss in April 2017 set the stage for the dramatic new revelations.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/us-...to-takeover-academic-associations/2017/11/10/


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Record Increase In Tourism To Israel
First half of 2017 sees record increase in tourism, ministry reports


----------



## fanger

This boycott   SLEEPLESS NIGHTS FOR ZION ~~  WORKING 24/7 TO DEFEAT BDS


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

“Israel Bringing In Billions from Investors

From Drones to CyberSecurity, Israel’s high-tech mecca is a hotbed of technology start-ups that’s drawing billions in investment from foreign companies and venture capital firms.’


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Israel Land of Venture Capital


----------



## Sixties Fan

Senior legal officials have revealed to Israel Hayom the names of some of the organizations Israel is likely to sue for damages once an anti-boycott law goes into effect.

The anti-boycott law, officially known as the Prevention of Damage to the State of Israel through Boycott Law, allows the finance minister to impose civil sanctions on entities that promote or take part in an economic, cultural or academic boycott against an institution or person under Israeli control because of their "affiliation with Israel." The minister may deny certain tax benefits from such an organization regardless of whether it takes an active role or simply pledges to take part in such activity.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/11/09/bodies-facing-economic-sanctions-under-anti-bds-law-revealed/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Veffer said he has received support from across the globe, including from Rena Nickerson, general manager of SodaStream Canada – a company that was famously targeted by BDS over its principal manufacturing facility, which used to be located in Mishor Adumim in the West Bank.

“This olive oil company, Galilee Green, exemplifies grace under pressure,” Nickerson wrote in a Facebook post. “Please help them in their fight against antisemitism as they are experiencing a new wave of attacks now. You can help by reporting reviews you find to be hateful and untruthful to FB.”

(full article online)

BDS seeks to take down Galilee olive oil business with Facebook campaign


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/11/...-force-to-keep-eu-funds-away-from-terrorists/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel's illegal war against BDS.

It accused them of “operating” British Jewish organizations behind the embassy’s back in a way that could put them in violation of UK law.

He explained that unless Israeli authorities admit to “illegally compiling personal non-public data on international activists and groups, while using, for example, invasive monitoring and spying software” then disclosure would lead to no privacy violation.

Wise thinks the only way Israel could have got hold of those two names was through illicit means, such as hacking or intercepting the group’s emails.

CHALLENGING THE BLACKLIST ~~ BDS FIGHTBACK


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Microsoft Backs Israel As Silicon Valley Jr


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Google Israel’s cool offices 
Office Tour: Inside The New Google Tel Aviv Office


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Toyota Seeks More Investments In Israeli Auto Tech & Robotics


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Morocco, Israeli judoka permitted to display his country’s name


----------



## Sixties Fan

Looking for an American bipartisan issue? Try the fight against BDS


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Looking for an American bipartisan issue? Try the fight against BDS


Y'all want freedom fries with that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for an American bipartisan issue? Try the fight against BDS
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all want freedom fries with that?
Click to expand...


Arabs are much like the French when it comes to surrendering.


----------



## hadit

Looks like I need to buy some more Israeli products.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Fail: 'Israel is in My Heart' - Boy George Shuts Down Comparisons of Playing In Israel to Apartheid S Africa


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Activities Ramp Up on North American Campuses


----------



## Sixties Fan

"[Israel controls world media".  Tell that to the Swedes  !!  ]

“I wanted to do something to counter this disinformation,” Persson said. “So little attention is paid to the fate of victims of terrorism, I decided to focus on that.”

Persson expressed concern that SVT‘s refusal to show his documentary will compel other filmmakers to engage in self-censorship when dealing with the Middle East.” Artists are censoring themselves to remain part of the media,” he said. *“They don’t want to be punished by the BDS movement,* which is very influential in the European filmmaking community, with the support of people like (award-winning British director) Ken Loach.”

(full article online)

Swedes ‘Shocked and Bewildered’ by Public TV’s Refusal to Air Major Antisemitism Documentary, Director Says


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

*Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu, Gov. Brown Sign Pro-Business Pact in Silicon Valley*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

*Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu, Gov. Brown Sign Pro-Business Pact in Silicon Valley*


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

*Brown, Netanyahu Sign Deal To Strengthen Ties Between California And Israel*


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Investment Activity In Israel Shifts Beyond Tech

M&A activity in Israel shifts beyond high tech


----------



## Sixties Fan

“While there will be a total of 20 resolutions against Israel this session, not a single U.N. General Assembly resolution is planned today or this year for gross human rights abusers such as Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Venezuela, China, Cuba, Pakistan or Zimbabwe.”

“At a time when Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas and his state-controlled media incite to the continued stabbing and shooting of Israeli Jews, the U.N.’s response is to reflexively condemn Israel in nine separate resolutions, each of them one-sided, each of them utterly silent on Palestinian abuses.”

The resolution drafted annually by Syria condemns Israel for holding on to the Golan Heights, and demands Israel hand the land and its people to Syria.

“It’s astonishing,” said Neuer. “After the Syrian regime has killed its own people by the hundreds of thousands over six years, how can the U.N. call for more people to be subject to Assad’s rule? The timing of today’s text is morally galling, and logically absurd.”

“Today’s resolutions claim to care about Palestinians, yet the U.N. is oblivious to the dozens of Palestinians who have been slaughtered, maimed and expelled by Assad’s forces, and more than 3,000 victims killed since 2011.”

“Today’s farce at the General Assembly underscores a simple fact: the U.N.’s automatic majority has no interest in truly helping Palestinians, nor in protecting anyone’s human rights; the goal of these ritual, one-sided condemnations remains the scapegoating of Israel,” said Neuer.

(full article online)

U.N. to condemn Israel 9 times today, slam Jewish state for "repressive measures on Syrian Golan" - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Poison of Antisemitism at UN, Syria & co., 11/10/2017


Syria with U.N. mic: There is no Jewish people


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

New York-Israel Economic Development Initiative


----------



## Sixties Fan

All India Kisan Sabha (AIKS) announced that it endorsed boycotts against Israel until it “complies with international law, in order to stand for the rights of the Palestinian people and to resist the corporate takeover of the Indian agriculture sector by Israeli companies.”

AIKS is a communist organization that is spread across 21 states in India and is over 16 million members strong.

While this boycott’s financial significance is probably negligible, the moral statement is deplorable and must be protested by anyone who espouses moral consistency.

Israel has a long and proud history of providing aid to Indian farmers and helping them develop their agricultural endeavors.

In October 2017, thanks to Israeli drip irrigation, 15,000 farmers in Karnataka, southwestern India, harvested their first monsoon season crop in years.

Israeli biotech company, BioFeed, has developed a “no-spray” solution to kill the fruit flies that have been devastating mango plantations in India.

In 2016, the Indian state of Haryana initiated micro-irrigation projects based on Israeli expertise at 14 sites. Israeli agricultural professionals work extensively in Haryana and neighboring Punjab, as well as around the country.

(full article online)

ACT NOW! Protest Indian Farmer Association’s Ungrateful Boycott of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Texas Governor Leads Business Mission To Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Guardian profiled Priti Patel, the British politician forced to resign for undeclared meetings with Israeli officials. It included the following:

(full article online)

HonestReporting Prompts Guardian "Regime" Change | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli soccer star named China’s player of the year


----------



## Sixties Fan

Moldovan Prime Minister visits the Western Wall


----------



## Sixties Fan

The delegation includes 20 participants, including French parliamentarians, European Parliamentarians and French mayors, and is scheduled to visit Israel and the Palestinian Authority on November 19-23. The delegation announced that the purpose of the official visit was to visit the terrorist Marwan Barghouti in Hadarim Prison, in support of Barghouti and Palestinian Arab prisoners.

(full article online)

European politicians barred entry to Israel over BDS  - Israel National News


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> The Guardian profiled Priti Patel, the British politician forced to resign for undeclared meetings with Israeli officials. It included the following:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> HonestReporting Prompts Guardian "Regime" Change | HonestReporting


Lord Polak dodged questions about setting up Priti Patel's secret Israel meetings as he was confronted by reporters at a hotel.

The Conservative Peer was filmed awkwardly shuffling through the corridors of the building's gym, as he tried to flee from the TV crew, and had to call on a member of staff to intervene.

On Monday it was revealed he accompanied Ms Patel to 12 secret summits with Israeli ministers, officials, businessmen and charity bosses during a two-week holiday with her husband and son in August.

Lord Polak is the honorary president of the Conservative Friends of Israel lobby group, which has given the Tories almost £400,000.





Read more: Lord Polak dodges questions on Priti Patel Israel meetings | Daily Mail Online 
Meet the Bribe master


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Michigan and Israel Sign Economic Development Deal


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

California & Israel Strengthen Ties


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

New York-Israel Economic Development Initiative


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Ohio & Israel Sign Business Development Agreement


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Pennsylvania & Israel Sign Innovation Agreement


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amazon reportedly on aggressive hunt for Israeli talent


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> All India Kisan Sabha (AIKS) announced that it endorsed boycotts against Israel until it “complies with international law, in order to stand for the rights of the Palestinian people and to resist the corporate takeover of the Indian agriculture sector by Israeli companies.”
> 
> AIKS is a communist organization that is spread across 21 states in India and is over 16 million members strong.
> 
> While this boycott’s financial significance is probably negligible, the moral statement is deplorable and must be protested by anyone who espouses moral consistency.
> 
> Israel has a long and proud history of providing aid to Indian farmers and helping them develop their agricultural endeavors.
> 
> In October 2017, thanks to Israeli drip irrigation, 15,000 farmers in Karnataka, southwestern India, harvested their first monsoon season crop in years.
> 
> Israeli biotech company, BioFeed, has developed a “no-spray” solution to kill the fruit flies that have been devastating mango plantations in India.
> 
> In 2016, the Indian state of Haryana initiated micro-irrigation projects based on Israeli expertise at 14 sites. Israeli agricultural professionals work extensively in Haryana and neighboring Punjab, as well as around the country.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ACT NOW! Protest Indian Farmer Association’s Ungrateful Boycott of Israel


That is half of the story. Indian farmers have committed suicide by the thousands because external interference has destroyed their agriculture.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

California Gov. Brown & Israeli PM Netanyahu Sign Pro-Business Pact in Silicon Valley


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All India Kisan Sabha (AIKS) announced that it endorsed boycotts against Israel until it “complies with international law, in order to stand for the rights of the Palestinian people and to resist the corporate takeover of the Indian agriculture sector by Israeli companies.”
> 
> AIKS is a communist organization that is spread across 21 states in India and is over 16 million members strong.
> 
> While this boycott’s financial significance is probably negligible, the moral statement is deplorable and must be protested by anyone who espouses moral consistency.
> 
> Israel has a long and proud history of providing aid to Indian farmers and helping them develop their agricultural endeavors.
> 
> In October 2017, thanks to Israeli drip irrigation, 15,000 farmers in Karnataka, southwestern India, harvested their first monsoon season crop in years.
> 
> Israeli biotech company, BioFeed, has developed a “no-spray” solution to kill the fruit flies that have been devastating mango plantations in India.
> 
> In 2016, the Indian state of Haryana initiated micro-irrigation projects based on Israeli expertise at 14 sites. Israeli agricultural professionals work extensively in Haryana and neighboring Punjab, as well as around the country.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ACT NOW! Protest Indian Farmer Association’s Ungrateful Boycott of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> That is half of the story. Indian farmers have committed suicide by the thousands because external interference has destroyed their agriculture.
Click to expand...


India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

JoelT1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All India Kisan Sabha (AIKS) announced that it endorsed boycotts against Israel until it “complies with international law, in order to stand for the rights of the Palestinian people and to resist the corporate takeover of the Indian agriculture sector by Israeli companies.”
> 
> AIKS is a communist organization that is spread across 21 states in India and is over 16 million members strong.
> 
> While this boycott’s financial significance is probably negligible, the moral statement is deplorable and must be protested by anyone who espouses moral consistency.
> 
> Israel has a long and proud history of providing aid to Indian farmers and helping them develop their agricultural endeavors.
> 
> In October 2017, thanks to Israeli drip irrigation, 15,000 farmers in Karnataka, southwestern India, harvested their first monsoon season crop in years.
> 
> Israeli biotech company, BioFeed, has developed a “no-spray” solution to kill the fruit flies that have been devastating mango plantations in India.
> 
> In 2016, the Indian state of Haryana initiated micro-irrigation projects based on Israeli expertise at 14 sites. Israeli agricultural professionals work extensively in Haryana and neighboring Punjab, as well as around the country.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ACT NOW! Protest Indian Farmer Association’s Ungrateful Boycott of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> That is half of the story. Indian farmers have committed suicide by the thousands because external interference has destroyed their agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All India Kisan Sabha (AIKS) announced that it endorsed boycotts against Israel until it “complies with international law, in order to stand for the rights of the Palestinian people and to resist the corporate takeover of the Indian agriculture sector by Israeli companies.”
> 
> AIKS is a communist organization that is spread across 21 states in India and is over 16 million members strong.
> 
> While this boycott’s financial significance is probably negligible, the moral statement is deplorable and must be protested by anyone who espouses moral consistency.
> 
> Israel has a long and proud history of providing aid to Indian farmers and helping them develop their agricultural endeavors.
> 
> In October 2017, thanks to Israeli drip irrigation, 15,000 farmers in Karnataka, southwestern India, harvested their first monsoon season crop in years.
> 
> Israeli biotech company, BioFeed, has developed a “no-spray” solution to kill the fruit flies that have been devastating mango plantations in India.
> 
> In 2016, the Indian state of Haryana initiated micro-irrigation projects based on Israeli expertise at 14 sites. Israeli agricultural professionals work extensively in Haryana and neighboring Punjab, as well as around the country.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ACT NOW! Protest Indian Farmer Association’s Ungrateful Boycott of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> That is half of the story. Indian farmers have committed suicide by the thousands because external interference has destroyed their agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All India Kisan Sabha (AIKS) announced that it endorsed boycotts against Israel until it “complies with international law, in order to stand for the rights of the Palestinian people and to resist the corporate takeover of the Indian agriculture sector by Israeli companies.”
> 
> AIKS is a communist organization that is spread across 21 states in India and is over 16 million members strong.
> 
> While this boycott’s financial significance is probably negligible, the moral statement is deplorable and must be protested by anyone who espouses moral consistency.
> 
> Israel has a long and proud history of providing aid to Indian farmers and helping them develop their agricultural endeavors.
> 
> In October 2017, thanks to Israeli drip irrigation, 15,000 farmers in Karnataka, southwestern India, harvested their first monsoon season crop in years.
> 
> Israeli biotech company, BioFeed, has developed a “no-spray” solution to kill the fruit flies that have been devastating mango plantations in India.
> 
> In 2016, the Indian state of Haryana initiated micro-irrigation projects based on Israeli expertise at 14 sites. Israeli agricultural professionals work extensively in Haryana and neighboring Punjab, as well as around the country.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ACT NOW! Protest Indian Farmer Association’s Ungrateful Boycott of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> That is half of the story. Indian farmers have committed suicide by the thousands because external interference has destroyed their agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


What boycott? 

India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel

India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

And so the Mainline churches joined together in ecumenical communion in which these differences in doctrine were played down in order to stress what united vs. what separated one Mainline institution from another.

Perfectly reasonable, most of us would agree even today.  But as it turned out de-emphasizing what made it unique to be a Presbyterian made it difficult to explain what unique value one would get out of becoming one.  And having put aside religious disputes to focus on areas of agreement, what most churches found agreement on was secular politics.

This swing towards politics had two unintended consequences. 
First, it helped to accelerate the decline of every church participating in this strategy.  For, as it turned out, if all the church was offering were ways to participate in social justice causes, then it was competing with a host of secular organizations, many of them offering more direct and effective opportunities to fight for those same causes.  More importantly for readers of this site, the focus on politics made these organizations vulnerable to those who wanted to leverage church reputation for their own political ends. 

And this is the true cause of how BDS became Presbyterian dogma, replacing older dustier traditions outlined in the church’s Book of Order, as the source of militant, decades-long debate.  It was during the course of this transition that church leaders rose to their positions fully committed to the anti-Israel cause – regardless of what harm it might do to the church they purported to lead. 

And thus the corruption that led to countless BDS votes turned an organization that once served as backbone to US cultural life into nursing home for aging members and clergy, led by officials more interested in overseeing the decline of a politically homogenous institution than building up a church that might stray from now doctrinal anti-Israel animus.

(full article online)

BDS Corrupts Everything – Take 1 (Divest this!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel

India Seeks Water Management Lessons From Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/11/13/iconic-norwegian-pop-band-a-ha-coming-to-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim Republic president lauds Chabad at yeshiva opening


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Google’s amazing offices in Israel Office Tour: Inside The New Google Tel Aviv Office


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Chicago Scientists Look To Israel For Water Solutions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is about to be the 4th nation to land on the moon. See it for yourself.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Israel Approves Natural Gas Exports To Egypt


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Egypt Clears Way For Israeli Gas


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Israeli Consortium & Jordan Sign Historic 15-Year, $10 Billion Gas Deal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bar-Ilan University has decided that refuting the lies of the "Nakba" is too provocative, and prohibited Im Tirtzu student activists from distributing its "Nakba Nonsense" booklet. 
 Evidently, it is permissible to falsely accuse Israel of committing a genocide against the Palestinian Arabs but it is not okay to refute these outrageous lies.
 Despite this hypocritical decision, however, Im Tirtzu continued to distribute numerous of copies of the booklet and will not stop spreading the truth about the deceitful Nakba narrative.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Chicago Looks To Israel For Tech Lessons


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Big Tech Scrambles For Israeli Firms


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Maryland & Israel Celebrate 25-Year Partnership


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Connecticut Aims To Lure Israeli Tech Firms 
State Aims To Lure Israeli High Tech Firms


----------



## P F Tinmore

UMDivest's resolution — for the first time in the University of Michigan-Ann Arbor’s history — passed in Central Student Government early Wednesday morning with 23 voting in favor, 17 against, and 5 abstained. 

#UMDivest resolution passes for first time in U-M Ann Arbor campus history


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

California Gov. Brown & Israeli PM Netanyahu Strengthen Ties


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

California Gov. Brown & Israeli PM Netanyahu Sign Pro-Business Pact


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spanish court suspends municipal boycott of Israel


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

New York-Israel Economic Development Initiative


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good news from Italy - presented by Israel-haters ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

U. Michigan student govt passes watered-down anti-Israel non-divestment divestment resolution


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Ohio and Israel Forge New Business Ties


----------



## Sixties Fan

South Korean Candidate Defeats Iranian Frontrunner in Key UNESCO Election Contest


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Mercedes Benz Opens R&D Center In Israel.

“Among a growing number of multinational firms seeking to tap into Israel’s auto technology expertise as the industry moves towards self-driving cars”


----------



## Sixties Fan

I'm a Muslim Zionist. Here's why.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Porsche Invests In Israel

“Porsche is a company that draws on innovation: And now it is establishing an “innovation office” in Israel. By setting up the office in Tel Aviv, the German sports car manufacturer intends to guarantee access to technology trends and talent.

Israel is a key market for IT experts and engineers. It has more start-ups per capita than any other country in the world. This talent and technological know-how coupled with the great expertise offered by our employees creates the ideal breeding ground for future business models”, says Lutz Meschke, Deputy Chairman of the Executive Board and Member of the Executive Board for Finance and IT at Porsche. He adds that close collaboration with Israeli experts is necessary so that the company can quickly assess new technologies, develop good relationships and pilot appropriate solutions.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel meeting at SOAS stopped by peaceful pro-Israel protest.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Israel's Automotive Boom Is All About R&D

“Two months later, Intel Corp. said it would pay $14.7 billion (12.5 billion euros) for Mobileye, a Jerusalem-based maker of autonomous vehicle technology, a deal that will move Intel’s automotive research teams from the United States to Israel.

Israel is proving to be a hot spot for high-end automotive technology. Last year, Volkswagen AG made a $300 million strategic investment in the Israeli ride-hailing provider Gett, and Ford Motor Co. bought computer vision and machine-learning company SAIPS AC. BMW AG invested in the Israeli transit app Moovit in 2015.

More recently, Porsche announced in June it has invested an “eight-figure sum” in the Israeli venture capital funds Magma Venture and Grove Ventures, both of which focus on artificial intelligence for the automotive field. Porsche also has established an “innovation office” in Israel “to guarantee access to technology trends and talent,” the automaker said in a release.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top Pro-Palestinian activist explains why he's against Israel
We interview one of the UK's most prolific pro-Palestinian activists... the gaps in his knowledge will shock you. Meet Damian (@cockneyactivist), a left wing Englishman that has organised countless anti-Israel protests. After speaking to Damian at several demonstrations, we genuinely believe he means well and this comes across in the interview. However, we were shocked at the reasons he gave for his opposition to Israel and were alarmed at his lack of knowledge about the conflict. For someone that has spent years and years campaigning against Israel, he comes across as absolutely oblivious to much of the history of the Middle East, the suffering of the Jewish people, the arguments for Jewish statehood and the current reality in Israel. We can't help but think had he been exposed to less biased information, he could have become an ambassador for peace rather than fighting imaginary European colonisers. 

To set the record straight: 

*- Very few Christians in the Middle East were originally Jewish. 
- Very few Muslims were originally Jewish. 
- Almost all Jews trace their roots back to Israel (according to most DNA studies) 
- Jews are not white European colonisers. 
- In contrast the Arabs were colonisers, they replaced the indigenous cultures and religions with Islam 
- Israel is not a colony of Europe, it is an independent, multi-cultural democracy. 
- The Jews that fled Europe were not white colonisers 
- they were fleeing persecution. 
- The majority (57%) of Jews in Israel are not Ashkenazi.*
*
*
11/18 Links: Is Anti-Semitism the Only Bigotry That’s Subject to Debate?; Abrams: Riyadh Realpolitik ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News

American Trial Attorneys in Defense of Israel: WATCH: British Activist Shows Ignorance of the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Honda And Volvo Open Smart Car Accelerator DRIVE In Tel Aviv, Showing Israel Is Battlefield In Self-Driving Race

“A coalition of car companies has launched a new smart mobility accelerator in Israel, it was announced Wednesday. DRIVE will open with US$8 million in hand to fund its accelerator, coworking space, and prototyping lab. The Honda Silicon Valley Lab, Volvo Cars, Hertz International and Israeli company Ituran are backing the initiative.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

As proof, she pointed to an interview with white supremacist Richard B. Spencer on Israeli television, in which he exhorted Israelis to “respect” him because he’s akin to a “white Zionist.” Predictably, Israelis rejected his cynical attempt at solidarity, yet Robinson insisted that the Jewish state has been infiltrated by “a foreign ideology of hate.” Not only is Israel “on the verge of apartheid,” she said, but it has embraced “naked ultra-nationalism and xenophobia.”

Robinson’s fact-free assertions continued: “Why are academics leaving Israel?” she asked. “Some are seeking to get out because of the ultra-right turn, which makes them feel sick to their stomachs.” When challenged by an audience member to produce supporting data, Robinson backed down, claiming that “the Israeli academic market is really, really tight.” Pressed further, she admitted “maybe you know better.”

(full article online)

Israel a Fascist State? So Says GWU Professor Shira Robinson


----------



## Sixties Fan

David Icke — a former BBC sports presenter who now enjoys a cult following for his stories of “shapeshifting reptilian” Jews controlling the global economy — had been due to appear at a $200 per ticket event entitled “An Evening With David Icke” at United’s renowned Old Trafford ground. Icke booked a meeting room at the club through an associate who did not divulge the nature of the event.

A spokesperson for Manchester United confirmed on Friday that the booking had been made “by a junior member of staff who was unaware of Icke and his objectionable views.”

“The event has been cancelled,” the spokesperson said.

Icke’s planned presence at the stadium of the 20-times champions of English soccer was first revealed by the UK Campaign Against Antisemitism (CAA). A posting on the group’s website described Icke as “a modern-day antisemitic hate preacher who uses social media, his books and his stage performances to incite hatred towards Jewish people.”

(full article online)

Top English Soccer Club Manchester United Shows ‘Red Card’ to Antisemitic Conspiracy Theorist


----------



## Sixties Fan

Holocaust denier Alain Soral slapped with fine and short jail sentence; Dieudonne and another English teacher also sentenced

(full article online)

French courts punish promoters of anti-Semitic hate speech


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Honda Steers To Israeli Technology

“Honda is extending its courtship of startups through its Xcelerator program with a new partnership announced Wednesday with DRIVE, a new startup hub in Tel Aviv, Israel that focuses specifically on smart mobility tech, including transportation and automotive solutions. The partnership will see Honda’s Silicon Valley Lab work directly with the DRIVE center, offering “expertise, funding and rapid prototyping opportunities” to some of the facility’s companies, with the understanding that in future these could “evolve into additional business relationships.

Honda isn’t the only partner on board for the new DRIVE center initiative – also joining as sponsors are Hertz Rent a Car and Volvo, among others.

Partnering with, and fostering promising startups is a smart strategy, and one that Honda’s global head of R&D activities Yoshiyuki Matsumoto told me at CES in January is part of the company’s overall approach to finding the best solution to any problem, whether that be through internal sourcing, external partnership or acquisition. the company’s overall approach to finding the best solution to any problem, whether that be through internal sourcing, external partnership or acquisition.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli designer stars at Serena Williams wedding


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Mercedes Seeks New Input For Autonomous Cars In Israel

“Boasting 5,000 startups, Israel is a leading light in the tech world. Now techies there have cottoned on to the notion of autonomous driving - and Mercedes-Benz doesn't want to get left behind in the rush to design intelligent cars.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews Are From Mars . . . Or Perhaps From Ross 128 - Israel Diaries


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Why General Motors Is Quietly Shopping for Top Talent in Israel So It Can Make Autonomous Cars

“When General Motors Co. decided in March 2016 to buy a small San Francisco-based startup called Cruise Automation for more than half a billion dollars, its purpose was to capture the brainpower and output of a small number of software engineers specializing in autonomous and driverless vehicles.

GM -- since 2008 -- also has been quietly pursuing another strategy to amass driverless software and other "non-traditional" technological talent at its Advanced Technical Center in Herzliya, Israel, just north of Tel Aviv. Like the West Coast of the U.S., the small Mediterranean country has become a major recruiting ground for digital and software talent. Global automakers, including Ford Motor Co., Daimler AG , Renault SA, Nissan Motor Corp. and China's SAIC, have opened technical centers in the country.

After Silicon Valley, Israel boasts the largest number of startups globally at about 6,000, making it fertile ground for new ideas and software expertise useful to automakers. GM's location is shoe-horned among others with familiar corporate high-tech names such as Apple Inc., as well as scores of start-ups. "Hundreds" of startups in the country are dedicated to the automotive business, he said, primarily driven by an abundance of young engineers, entrepreneurs and scientists with advanced skills in software.

Interest among Israeli entrepreneurs in self-driving and autonomous start-ups no doubt has been stimulated in part by the celebrity of Mobileye N.V. the Jerusalem-based machine vision and machine learning company focused on autonomous drive systems. Mobileye agreed to be purchased in semiconductor giant Intel Corp. for $15.4 billion. Intel has said it will transfer the leadership of its self-driving activities to Israel.

Last month, GM staged a hack-a-thon at its Herzliya offices, which it had advertised on Facebook. The contest to create the best computer code in 24 hours attracted 500 young coders, scientists and engineers. GM ordered pizzas and encouraged the two-, three- and four-person teams to spend the night working at its offices. GM awarded the winning team an all-expenses-paid trip to the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas in January.

Israel is becoming an important hub for automotive and personal mobility future technologies," said a GM innovation manager. As GM was the pioneer in recognizing this potential a decade ago, we are now well-positioned to capture the full potential for the benefit of GM."


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nick Cave: “In Certain Way, BDS Movement is Responsible for My Coming to Israel”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Thrives: Nine Reasons Why Progressives Do Not Understand Their Pro-Israel Friends


----------



## Sixties Fan

Twenty French and European parliamentarians and French mayors who planned to arrive in Israel to show their support for imprisoned Arab terrorists, and specifically meet with convicted terrorist Marwan Barghouti, canceled their flight from France at the airport at the last minute, according to a report in NRG.

(full article online)

20 French/European Parliamentarians and BDS Supporters Cancel Trip to Israel | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Jewish Press News Briefs | 1 Kislev 5778 – November 19, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mercedes-Benz opens tech hub in Tel Aviv to secure lead in connected cars


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Renault-Nissan Open Smart Car Incubator In Israel

“World's largest auto manufacturer joins General Motors, BMW, and others in local development of advanced autonomous vehicle tech”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Filmed crossing into Israel with sick kid, mother says all Syrians want to come


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

IBM Buys Israel/US Cybersecurity Specialist Trusteer For $800 Million-$1 Billion

“Another exit for an Israeli enterprise startup and a deeper move into Israel by one of the world’s tech titans: IBM announced the acquisition of Trusteer, a specialist in cybersecurity primarily for financial services. Terms of the deal have not been disclosed, but we have been digging and heard from a source that it’s $1 billion

As part of the deal, IBM will establish a security R&D lab in Tel Aviv, where 200 Trusteer and IBM employees will work on mobile and application security solutions, as well as advanced threat, malware, counter-fraud, and financial crimes solutions.  IBM already has other R&D operations in the country, but this will be their first focused on security specifically.”


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Hyundai Motor Invests In Israel’s Most Innovative Start-Ups

        Hyundai Motor focuses on ‘Disruptive Innovation’ to accelerate next-generation automotive technologies
        Dedicated Israel ‘Open Innovation Center’ will coordinate investment and identify creative start-up businesses for R&D cooperation
        Israel operation will work with the newly-formed HTK Consortium for future mobility research
        Hyundai Motor aims to become ‘market shaper’ by leading smart mobility


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS Fails: Israeli Exports Up 6% in First Half of 2017


In other news:

There were reports of an angry little man seen running down the street screaming incoherently about Joooooooos.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Hyundai Signs On With Israeli Tech Institute On Self-Driving, Artificial Intelligence

Hyundai Motor has signed a memorandum of understanding with Technion, an Israeli institute of technology, to jointly develop artificial intelligence and technologies for autonomous driving.

The joint project also includes a plan to support budding enterprises in Israel and use their ideas to devise new market platform aimed at realizing innovative mobility. 

South Korea’s Korea Advanced Institute of Science and Technology also joins the project, the company said.

Hyundai Motor‘s cooperation with the Israeli technology institute comes from the carmaker’s recognition of the Middle East nation’s strength in nurturing innovative startups.

Hyundai Motor heir Vice Chairman Chung Eui-sun has paid a keen interest in Israeli startups, according to the carmaker. He visited Mobileye in May to seek business opportunities with the firm, according to Hyundai. The partnership with Technion is also part of Chung’s idea to seek technological development through startups there. 

Established by a group of scientists that included Albert Einstein in 1912, Technion has taken a leading role in Israel’s drive to nurturing creative ideas and supporting budding entrepreneurship. More than 60 percent of Technion graduates work for startup companies and more than 50 percent of CEOs in Israeli companies are alumni of the college, the company said in a statement.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Hyundai Motor Partners With Top Israeli Tech University To Lead Future Mobility

“Hyundai Motor has partnered with two of the world’s top technology universities to take the lead in future mobility.

The carmaker said that it signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Israel’s Israel Institute of Technology (TECHNION) and the Korea Advanced Institute of Science and Technology (KAIST) Tuesday.

Under the so-called Hyundai Motor-TECHNION-KAIST Global Alliance for Future Mobility partnership, the company is expected to jointly develop various future technologies, including self-driving cars and artificial intelligence in mobility.”


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Microsoft Backs Israel as ‘Silicon Valley Junior’ For Innovation


----------



## P F Tinmore

*BDS 101*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *BDS 101*


Arabs are good at whining.
It's what they do best.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mercedes Benz comes to Tel Aviv


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?





Microsoft Banks On Israel To Build A Secure Service

“Israel’s cyber security bonafides are well-known with the country’s cybersecurity companies raising $581 million in 2016, totaling 15 percent of the global cyber pie. In the last few years, multinationals like Cisco, Amazon, Qualcomm and Microsoft have acquired several Israeli companies and others, such as, EMC, Deutsche Telekom, Paypal, Oracle, IBM, Lockheed Martin have established their presence in Israel’s new cybersecurity center in Beersheba.

While some of these global giants are in the process of mapping out or scouting the local cyber talent, Cisco and Microsoft made their bets early. Since 1998, Cisco has made 25 investments and put in more than $2 billion in the acquisition — not all in cyber — of Israeli companies.

In the last few years Microsoft has signaled that its security strategy relies heavily on Israeli cyber companies. Since November 2014, Microsoft has bought three Israeli cybersecurity companies. In 2014, it bought Aorato, Advanced Threat Analytics platform for $200 million, in September 2015 Adallom, a cloud security vendor, sold for $320 million and in October 2015, Microsoft acquired  Information Protection and Control solution Secure Island Technologies for $150 million.

In January, coinciding with the company’s cyber spending announcement, Microsoft’s investment arm acquired a stake in Team8, a Tel Aviv-based developer of cybersec companies, and later in the month it made a strategic investment in Illusive Networks, a cybersecurity company founded by Team8.”


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?






Israel’s Desert City of Beersheba Turning Into Cybertech Oasis

“Israel’s first prime minister, David Ben Gurion famously said that the future of Israel lies in the Negev, a desert located in southern Israel. Ben Gurion’s prophetic words ring true today as Beersheba, Israel’s southern capital, is morphing into a tech oasis.

The military’s massive relocation of its prestigious technology units, the presence of multinational and local companies, a close proximity to Ben Gurion University and generous government subsidies are turning Beersheba into a major global cybertech hub.

Beersheba has all of the ingredients of a vibrant security technology ecosystem, including Ben-Gurion University with its graduate program in cybersecurity and Cyber Security Research Center, and the presence of companies such as EMC, Deutsche Telekom, Paypal, Oracle, IBM, and Lockheed Martin.

Beersheba’s cybersecurity hub has also piqued the interest of Rudy Giuliani, the former Mayor of New York City who vistied the hub earlier this month to inspect the burgeoning cyber security hub and to talk to students, researchers and startup entrepreneurs. Giuliani is following a long line of politicians who are eager to benefit from Israeli cybertech know-how.

In February, The United Kingdom and Israel announced an agreement to deepen co-operation to tackle cyber-attacks.

British Cabinet Minister Matt Hancock launched a new academic engagement in the emerging area field of cyber-physical security, which includes Israeli experts meeting leading UK academics with a strengthened relationship between the Cyber Emergency Response Teams of both countries, according a statement on the British government’s website.

“The UK’s world class companies and universities combined with Israel’s cutting edge technology and entrepreneurial culture is an unbeatable combination, “ said Hancock.”


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Microsoft Israel: Innovation Hub


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Google Israel Think 2017


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Intel Israel


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *BDS 101*



Where are your Pom Poms?


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Google Israel Think Week


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cathay Pacific Airways to Open Israel Office, Upgrade Tel Aviv-Hong Kong Route


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK investors to visit Israel on business opportunity quest


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?





Microsoft Acquires Third Israeli Cybersecurity Startup In Year

“Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella apparently has a voracious appetite for Israeli cybersecurity firms.

The tech giant acquired Aorato, an Israeli application firewall startup, for a reported $200 million in November of last year. In July, it picked up Adallom, an Israeli cloud security company, for a reported $320 million. Now the Redmond, Wash.-based company plans to add Secure Islands, an Israeli data security firm, to its portfolio.

Earlier this month, the Japanese telecom giant Softbank led a $59 million investment in Cybereason, an Israeli cybersecurity firm. Around the same time, the Israel-based cybersecurity company CyberArk (CYBR, +0.85%) picked up the Israeli computer threat-monitoring firm Viewfinity for $30.5 million. Two months earlier, CyberArk bought another Israeli cybersecurity company, CyberIntel, which analyzes and identifies digital attacks, for about $20 million.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

#BDSfail


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*BDS: The Current State of U.S. Campus Activism and the Academic Conscience *

**


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Netherlands Ambassador: Israel boycott is on the fringes of society Israel, Netherlands going Dutch on high-tech


----------



## Sixties Fan

Vuze VR camera chosen to take pictures in outer space


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Paul Ryan, Speaker, US House of Representatives: Israel boycott is “ridiculous shenanigans” 

http://m.jpost.com/Israel-News/Spea...7NDg1QzkwN0FENjlDMUU4MUU1NTdBQjBEQkRGRTUyQTE=


----------



## P F Tinmore

* India Scraps $500M Military Deal With Israel Amid Rising Popular Concern About India’s Complicity in Israeli Crimes *

November 21, 2017 —
Yesterday, media reported that the Indian Ministry of Defense has scrapped the $500M deal with Israeli arms manufacturer Rafael Advanced Defense Systems for its missile systems. Years in the making, the deal had been celebrated in international media and was finalized after Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to Israel in July. In August, Rafael Advanced Defense Systems and its Indian partner Kalyani Strategic Systems opened a facility in Hyderabad to manufacture the missile systems.

The deal was cancelled after India’s state-run Defense Research Development Organisation asserted that India should not import this Israeli technology.

It is also a major setback for Israel’s propaganda hubris that its technology is indispensable for India’s development and modernization. As many Indians are recognizing, Israel is marketing military and agricultural technologies in India and trying to cement Indian dependence on Israel.

Israel seeks a flow of Indian cash for it’s own profit and to help finance its criminal wars and apartheid regime.

India Scraps $500M Military Deal With Israel Amid Rising Popular Concern About India’s Complicity in Israeli Crimes


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

*Ministry of Defence scraps $500 million Israeli missile deal, wants DRDO to make in India*

*Asking the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to indigenously develop and produce a Man-Portable Anti-Tank Guided Missile (MPATGM) for the Army, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has decided to cancel the $500 million deal for Spike ATGM with Israel. The deal, seen as another proof of growing Indo-Israel defence cooperation, was expected to be signed after price negotiations with Rafael Advanced Defence Systems of Israel were completed last year.*

*Ministry sources told The Indian Express that the decision to cancel the deal was based on the consideration that importing a foreign ATGM at this stage would adversely impact the programme for indigenous development of the weapon system by DRDO. Earlier, India had also rejected an offer from US-based Raytheon-Lockheed Martin for Javelin ATGM in favour of the Israeli weapon system.*

*Ministry of Defence scraps $500 million Israeli missile deal, wants DRDO to make in India*


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

MODI VISIT SIGNALS HISTORIC SHIFT IN INDO-ISRAEL RELATIONS

Modi visit signals historic shift in Indo-Israel relations


----------



## Sixties Fan

When BDS Disguises Its True Purpose, It Is Inadvertently Revealed


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Cu...s-Nick-Cave-show-in-Tel-Aviv-Jerusalem-514746


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Monday night I was at SOAS University London again, this time for a film, ‘_From Balfour to Banksy: Visions and Divisions in Palestine_’. Given the _dramatis personae_ it was clear what to expect – namely, a crude attack on Israel laced with antisemitism and full of offensive Holocaust references.  And that was what we got. The producer (Miranda Pinch) is so ashamed of her Jewish birth that she has become a Christian.  Her animus against Israel is such that she thinks nothing of sharing posts from Nazi sites, for example this:

(full article online)

Deconstructing From Balfour to Banksy: “From Balfour to Bigots”


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wits University Student Says Antisemitism, Holocaust Denial Rampant Among BDS Advocates in South Africa


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

"When the State of Israel was established in 1948, there was no state called 'Palestine,'" said Al-Hadlaq in the interview.

"Like it or not, Israel is an independent sovereign state. It exists, and it has a seat at the United Nations, and most peace-loving and democratic countries recognize it. The group of states that do not recognize Israel are the countries of tyranny and oppression,” he continued.

“For example, North Korea does not recognize Israel, but this does nothing to detract from Israel or from the fact of its existence, whether we like it or not. The State of Israel has scientific centers and universities the likes of which even the oldest and most powerful Arab countries lack. So Israel is a state and not a terror organization.”

(full article and video online)

Kuwaiti writer: There is no 'Palestine' and no occupation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Historic ‘First’ as Canada Post Issues Hanukkah Stamp | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 5 Kislev 5778 – November 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The bill also officially recognizes a ruling by the Argentine Supreme Court in 1999 that determined the Islamic Republic of Iran, and its Lebanese proxy, the Hezbollah terrorist organization, were responsible for the attack.

(full article online)

Argentina’s Lower House Passes Bill Marking Terror Attack on Israeli Embassy as Day of Remembrance | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 5 Kislev 5778 – November 22, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


----------



## fanger

*Ministry of Defence scraps $500 million Israeli missile deal, wants DRDO to make in India*


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


----------



## JoelT1

Muslim cleric: Islamic world is ignorant, backward, lazy, unproductive


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prominent Saudi Cleric Denounces Violence Against Israel as ‘Un-Islamic’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Poll: Vast Majority of Israel’s Arabs ‘Proud’ to be Israeli


----------



## Sixties Fan

Paying for peace (Vic Rosenthal) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

New School benefactor to cut funding over anti-Semtisim panel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> New School benefactor to cut funding over anti-Semtisim panel


JTA - A major Jewish benefactor of The New School has threatened to pull future funding if the university does not withdraw its sponsorship of a panel on anti-Semitism featuring members of Jewish Voice for Peace and the anti-Zionist Arab-American activist Linda Sarsour.​
Yeah, that is the way those assholes roll.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> New School benefactor to cut funding over anti-Semtisim panel
> 
> 
> 
> JTA - A major Jewish benefactor of The New School has threatened to pull future funding if the university does not withdraw its sponsorship of a panel on anti-Semitism featuring members of Jewish Voice for Peace and the anti-Zionist Arab-American activist Linda Sarsour.​
> Yeah, that is the way those assholes roll.
Click to expand...

You are back!!!!
And you still cannot discuss the whys and therefores  !!!

Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!

Those "assholes" refuse to be wrongfully attacked and delegitimized by fans of "Lets destroy the Jews" organizations and their esteemed members.

Am Israel Chai !

Gobble, gobble


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> New School benefactor to cut funding over anti-Semtisim panel
> 
> 
> 
> JTA - A major Jewish benefactor of The New School has threatened to pull future funding if the university does not withdraw its sponsorship of a panel on anti-Semitism featuring members of Jewish Voice for Peace and the anti-Zionist Arab-American activist Linda Sarsour.​
> Yeah, that is the way those assholes roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back!!!!
> And you still cannot discuss the whys and therefores  !!!
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> Those "assholes" refuse to be wrongfully attacked and delegitimized by fans of "Lets destroy the Jews" organizations and their esteemed members.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Gobble, gobble
Click to expand...

Whaaa, I'm going to take my ball and go home!

Fifth grade material.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> New School benefactor to cut funding over anti-Semtisim panel
> 
> 
> 
> JTA - A major Jewish benefactor of The New School has threatened to pull future funding if the university does not withdraw its sponsorship of a panel on anti-Semitism featuring members of Jewish Voice for Peace and the anti-Zionist Arab-American activist Linda Sarsour.​
> Yeah, that is the way those assholes roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back!!!!
> And you still cannot discuss the whys and therefores  !!!
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> Those "assholes" refuse to be wrongfully attacked and delegitimized by fans of "Lets destroy the Jews" organizations and their esteemed members.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Gobble, gobble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaa, I'm going to take my ball and go home!
> 
> Fifth grade material.
Click to expand...

Poor thing.  Cannot take a discussing towards a.....discussion.  

So, where is that discussion you wanted to have over what Alison Weir had to say on that video?

Or about Jewish Voice for Peace?  Or Linda Sarsour?

You attack.  There is no discussion?  

Ok, let us make it very clear:

The Jewish People/Nation, are NOT simply going to kneel and beg not to be hit, raped, tortured, kicked, expelled or killed by any and all who think that THAT is exactly what Jews are made for.

You belong to an illustrious list of Jew haters, who does not care at all what happens to Jews.  They simply do not have the right to a country, to good jobs, to a good life, or anything else some  non Jews have every right to and will forever insist that Jews do not have and will never have, as long as they can help it.

You cannot help it.

It is over.

Israel exists, it strives, it outdoes other countries in way too many  fields, just as the Jewish people always did when living in Christian or Muslim governed lands.

There will be no destruction of Israel.
There will be no extermination of the Jewish People.


Am Israel Chai !


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> New School benefactor to cut funding over anti-Semtisim panel
> 
> 
> 
> JTA - A major Jewish benefactor of The New School has threatened to pull future funding if the university does not withdraw its sponsorship of a panel on anti-Semitism featuring members of Jewish Voice for Peace and the anti-Zionist Arab-American activist Linda Sarsour.​
> Yeah, that is the way those assholes roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back!!!!
> And you still cannot discuss the whys and therefores  !!!
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> Those "assholes" refuse to be wrongfully attacked and delegitimized by fans of "Lets destroy the Jews" organizations and their esteemed members.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Gobble, gobble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaa, I'm going to take my ball and go home!
> 
> Fifth grade material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor thing.  Cannot take a discussing towards a.....discussion.
> 
> So, where is that discussion you wanted to have over what Alison Weir had to say on that video?
> 
> Or about Jewish Voice for Peace?  Or Linda Sarsour?
> 
> You attack.  There is no discussion?
> 
> Ok, let us make it very clear:
> 
> The Jewish People/Nation, are NOT simply going to kneel and beg not to be hit, raped, tortured, kicked, expelled or killed by any and all who think that THAT is exactly what Jews are made for.
> 
> You belong to an illustrious list of Jew haters, who does not care at all what happens to Jews.  They simply do not have the right to a country, to good jobs, to a good life, or anything else some  non Jews have every right to and will forever insist that Jews do not have and will never have, as long as they can help it.
> 
> You cannot help it.
> 
> It is over.
> 
> Israel exists, it strives, it outdoes other countries in way too many  fields, just as the Jewish people always did when living in Christian or Muslim governed lands.
> 
> There will be no destruction of Israel.
> There will be no extermination of the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
Click to expand...

Well, first you have to point out something they said that you disagree with and why.

You people are dropping the ball here.


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> New School benefactor to cut funding over anti-Semtisim panel
> 
> 
> 
> JTA - A major Jewish benefactor of The New School has threatened to pull future funding if the university does not withdraw its sponsorship of a panel on anti-Semitism featuring members of Jewish Voice for Peace and the anti-Zionist Arab-American activist Linda Sarsour.​
> Yeah, that is the way those assholes roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back!!!!
> And you still cannot discuss the whys and therefores  !!!
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise !!!!
> 
> Those "assholes" refuse to be wrongfully attacked and delegitimized by fans of "Lets destroy the Jews" organizations and their esteemed members.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Gobble, gobble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaa, I'm going to take my ball and go home!
> 
> Fifth grade material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor thing.  Cannot take a discussing towards a.....discussion.
> 
> So, where is that discussion you wanted to have over what Alison Weir had to say on that video?
> 
> Or about Jewish Voice for Peace?  Or Linda Sarsour?
> 
> You attack.  There is no discussion?
> 
> Ok, let us make it very clear:
> 
> The Jewish People/Nation, are NOT simply going to kneel and beg not to be hit, raped, tortured, kicked, expelled or killed by any and all who think that THAT is exactly what Jews are made for.
> 
> You belong to an illustrious list of Jew haters, who does not care at all what happens to Jews.  They simply do not have the right to a country, to good jobs, to a good life, or anything else some  non Jews have every right to and will forever insist that Jews do not have and will never have, as long as they can help it.
> 
> You cannot help it.
> 
> It is over.
> 
> Israel exists, it strives, it outdoes other countries in way too many  fields, just as the Jewish people always did when living in Christian or Muslim governed lands.
> 
> There will be no destruction of Israel.
> There will be no extermination of the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, first you have to point out something they said that you disagree with and why.
> 
> You people are dropping the ball here.
Click to expand...

I have pointed out, and I have pointed out why.  You did not respond to any of it, simply disappeared.

Try again, Tinmore.

What was it that Weir said in her video which I disagreed about, and can you figure out what from what my answer was?


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 

Apple CEO: Apple R&D is in Israel because of Israelis’ incredible brilliance!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Colorado Governor Stands with Israel, Signs Anti-Boycott Bill


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Chicago Looks To Israel For Tech Lessons Chicago looks to Israel for tech startup lessons


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Chicago Scientists Look To Israel For Water Solutions
For water's sake, Chicago researchers reach across the seas to Israel


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

White House Taps Israeli Tech In California Drought
White House taps Israeli tech to help solve California water problems


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott?

Record Tourism To Israel
First half of 2017 sees record increase in tourism, ministry reports


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is Arab realism finally breaking out? | MelaniePhillips.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is highly unusual for an ambassador to ask his superiors to attack the very forum where he serves. But Israel's ambassador to the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization, Carmel Shama Hacohen, has done just that, and he says he has no doubt that Israel must follow the U.S.'s lead and quit UNESCO.

According to Shama Hacohen, UNESCO has turned into a theater of the absurd, held hostage by the Palestinians and extremist countries. He accuses the institution of adopting political decisions that are unprofessional and borderline anti-Semitic.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/11/24/the-unesco-narrative-is-incitement/


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK Buys Israeli Iron Dome Technology to Defend Falkland Islands


----------



## Sixties Fan

Looking to Increase Israeli Ventures, India Bids for Offshore Exploration Rights in Mediterranean


----------



## JoelT1

What boycott? 
China seeks more sectors to cooperate with Israeli hi-tech startups  - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another exchange documented the practice by Palestinian activists of "anti-normalization," or a refusal to speak with or participate in ordinary conversation with those they believe to be pro-Israel.

A Palestinian female student is seen cutting off the discussion on Palestinian politics she was leading in a public hallway, when she noticed that a male student wearing a traditional Jewish skullcap and ritual tassels known as tzitzit had started to listen.

"You are not welcome into this conversation," she told him, prompting praise from other students on "the strength" it takes to "say that to someone's face."

A man, who said he was Muslim and supportive of the divestment motion, later approached the group and asked if his friend was sent away because he's Jewish.

"No, it's because he's Zionist," he was told.

She later instructed someone to tell the Jewish student that he is "welcome to ask permission to stand and listen and not ask questions."

Conditionally invited to ask permission to be an observer of the discussion, the Jewish student is granted permission to listen.

"You can’t ask me questions though," said the Palestinian student. "I’m not going to have a conversation with you. Those are my guiding principles."

The Palestinian student who steered the exchange could not be reached for comment.

The footage was taken on the night of the eight-hour student government meeting last week, during which student representatives debated and ultimately passed in a secret ballot vote the SAFE anti-Israel resolution. The motion asks the university regents to create a committee to "investigate the ethical and moral implications of our investments" with Boeing, Hewlett-Packard, and United Technologies, which are accused of being "involved in human rights violations against the Palestinian people."

SAFE leaders are also seen in the footage repeating the group's public stance that the resolution is not intended to harm Israel, even as the SAFE co-president then admits the goal is to "put economic pressure on Israel," and is aimed at "people in the government," naming Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Defense Minister Avigdor Lieberman.

It was the first ever successful divestment vote at the Ann Arbor campus, after 15 years of SAFE campaigning and 10 failed motions.

Hours after the vote, the UM administration released a statement saying it would not allow political considerations or the student vote to influence its investment decisions.

(full article online)

UM Students Behind Anti-Israel Resolution: 'Jews Are Not a Nation'


----------



## JoelT1

*What boycott?*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sen. Cardin (D-MD) Feels the Heat Over Israel Anti-Boycott Act*

**


----------



## JoelT1

*What boycott?*


----------



## JoelT1

*What boycott?*


----------



## JoelT1

*What boycott?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Prof. Dale Loepp - Churches NOW Boycotting illegal israel*

**


----------



## JoelT1

*What boycott?

Google Israel Think Week*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

*What boycott? 

Microsoft Israel Think Next *


----------



## Hossfly

Ya'll can boycott Israel and it won't do anything except waste yer money.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> *Prof. Dale Loepp - Churches NOW Boycotting illegal israel*
> 
> **



Tinmore, stop what yer doin' and watch a good movie for a change. The great movie, EXODUS is playing on TCM right now. Much better than your Pallywood flicks.


----------



## JoelT1

*What boycott?

Microsoft Israel Think Next
*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rafeef Ziadah on Palestine, G4S and the Prison Industrial Complex*

**


----------



## JoelT1

*What boycott? 

Microsoft Israel Think Next*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach*

**


----------



## JoelT1

*What boycott? 

Google Israel Think 2017*


----------



## JoelT1

*What boycott?

Citibank Innovation Lab Tel Aviv: “Tel Aviv among the three most innovative cities in the world”


*


----------



## jamesduncan

I Googled “Israelis killing children”

About 537,000 results (0.39 seconds) 

*Search Results*

These are the Palestinian children killed by Israel in 2016 | The ...

_https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/.../these-are-palestinian-children-killed-israel-2016_

Jan 27, 2017 - Thirty-five Palestinian *children* were *killed* by *Israeli* soldiers, police and armed civilians during the year, all but four of the deadly incidents ...

Invisible killings: Israel's daily toll of Palestinian children | The ...
_https://electronicintifada.net/content/invisible-killings-israels-daily-toll...children/4263_

Convincing the *Israeli* adults in control of this weaponry in civilian areas that they should not be using it to *kill children* who are merely stone throwers should not ...
Israel 'killed 25 Palestinian children' in three months | News | Al Jazeera
_www.aljazeera.com/.../israel-killed-25-palestinian-children-months-16051414083314..._

May 14, 2016 - Twenty-five Palestinian *children* were *killed* in the last three months of 2015 during a wave of anti-*Israeli* attacks and the number detained was ...
One Palestinian child killed every 3 days by Israel for 13 years ...
_One Palestinian child killed every 3 days by Israel for 13 years: statistics..._

 “The International Day for the Protection of *Children* is on June 1,” said a spokesman, “but Palestinian *children* are still subject to attacks by the *Israelis* and ...

Report: Israel killed 3,000 Palestinian children since 2000 – Middle ...
_Report: Israel killed 3,000 Palestinian children since 2000..._

Jun 1, 2017 - *Israel* has *killed* more than 3,000 *children* since 28 September 2000 when the Second Intifada began until the end of April 2017, a new report ...
Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia
_Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia_

The above looks like terrorists acts to me; how about you?

-


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to open its first embassy in Rwanda


----------



## Sixties Fan

"The 60 signatories, among which are Chair of Security and Defence, MEP Anna Fotyga (ECR, Poland), Vice-Preident Pavel Telicka (ALDE, Czech Republic), Dietmar Koster (S&D, Germany), Vice-Chair of Human Rights Beatriz Becerra (ALDE, Spain) urged their Foreign Affairs chief to “address the incitement to hatred and violence and discriminatory practice of calls for boycotts, divestment and sanctions against the State of Israel.”


There are 751 members of EU's parliament, so this is not exactly a majority, but it definitely puts the Israel-haters on the defensive in a field that they have been pretending to dominate.

(full article online)

60 members of EU parliament call to stop funding Israel boycotters ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

PMW report causes 4 European countries to stop funding Palestinian center - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

*EXECUTIVE SUMMARY:* *From the 1920s to the present, Palestinian elites have called for Muslim, Arab, and other forms of international support in order to situate their cause at the head of emerging trends and movements. Internationalization has also served as a means to nationalize the Palestinian masses. But in the process, Palestinians have repeatedly ceded control to outside forces and interests, from Arab, pan-Arab, and revolutionary nationalists, to today’s anti-globalization red-green alliance, which have manipulated Palestinian nationalism for their own ends. The root cause of this process is weak Palestinian national identity.*

(full article online)

Palestinians and Internationalization: Means and Ends


----------



## Sixties Fan

In praise of Trevor Phillips, the Islamic Human Rights Commission’s latest target | Coffee House


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boycott Roger Waters: Call for End to Pink Floyd Legend's Tour over Anti-Semitism


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Boycott Roger Waters: Call for End to Pink Floyd Legend's Tour over Anti-Semitism


Book your tickets, Roger Waters - Us + Them tour


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Boycott Roger Waters: Call for End to Pink Floyd Legend's Tour over Anti-Semitism


Only a small group of haters really care.


----------



## fanger

Of course  "Anti-Semitism" is cheap these days, the're selling it wholesale


----------



## Sixties Fan

More tepid BBC coverage of anti-Israel bigotry in sport


----------



## Sixties Fan

University panel discussion on anti-Semitism dominated by anti-Israel rhetoric, attacks on 'Jewish media', criticism of Jewish community.

(full article online)

Linda Sarsour highlights her anti-Zionism at anti-Semitism event


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli VR camera goes to space to film for National Geographic


----------



## Sixties Fan

GE Healthcare to use Israeli tech to help doctors assess stroke


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ellen Koontz, a Kansas contract schoolteacher, is asking a federal judge to re-affirm the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933, openly adopted shortly thereafter by the Mufti of Jerusalem as part of the Arab-Nazi alliance during the Holocaust, internationalized against the Jewish State after WWII by the Arab League in December 1945, made illegal in America by a 1976 amendment to the Tax Reform Act and a 1977 amendment to the US Export Administration Act, which governs commercial activity impacting foreign policy, reaffirmed by continuous Presidential Executive Orders, and re-labelled in recent years with glitter and violent disruption as the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement, otherwise known as BDS.

(full article online)

Mennonites and  BDS


----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933


Actually, in 1933:


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
Click to expand...

Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:

*On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. *Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.

*Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933,* when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. *Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country* – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.

News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. *The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.*

read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> *On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. *Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> *Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933,* when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. *Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country* – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. *The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.*
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
Click to expand...

If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> *On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. *Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> *Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933,* when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. *Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country* – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. *The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.*
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?
Click to expand...

Are you pro Nazi Germany Tinmore?  Do you wish they had won WWII?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> *On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. *Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> *Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933,* when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. *Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country* – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. *The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.*
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you pro Nazi Germany Tinmore?  Do you wish they had won WWII?
Click to expand...

Of course not. Why would you ask?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> *On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. *Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> *Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933,* when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. *Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country* – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. *The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.*
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you pro Nazi Germany Tinmore?  Do you wish they had won WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not. Why would you ask?
Click to expand...

And by your previous post.....you cannot tell at all.  It figures.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> *On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. *Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> *Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933,* when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. *Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country* – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. *The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.*
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you pro Nazi Germany Tinmore?  Do you wish they had won WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not. Why would you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by your previous post.....you cannot tell at all.  It figures.
Click to expand...

Do you have any links to that allegation?

Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out your ass.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> *On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. *Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> *Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933,* when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. *Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country* – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. *The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.*
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?
Click to expand...


You need to try and think this through. In early 1930's Germany, the Jewish people faced discrimination (and possible elimination) that resulted from a program of virulent hatreds directed by the German social movement led by Hitler. Islamic ideology in general and the rhetoric espoused by islamic terrorist franchises in particular across the islamic fascist Middle East mirror the hatreds expressed by the Nazi party.

You are familiar with the Hamas Charter, correct?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> *On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. *Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> *Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933,* when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. *Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country* – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. *The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.*
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you pro Nazi Germany Tinmore?  Do you wish they had won WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not. Why would you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by your previous post.....you cannot tell at all.  It figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any links to that allegation?
> 
> Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out your ass.
Click to expand...

Just read your previous post.  

Post 3482
"If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?"

But, since you had other thoughts when you wrote the above, let me explain some things to you.

Jews were under Christian oppression for 1700 years before WWII.

There were no boycotts of anything by Jews, you know why?

Because they would be spat at, beaten, tortured or killed if they ever dared to do something like that in a Christian dominated country.  The same goes for any Muslim dominated land.

Now......do you get it?

Or do I need to explain again what was going on in Germany that the USA, Poland and the Jewish community were boycotting Germany, NAZI Germany in 1933?

In other words, Jews were not USED to boycotting AT ALL, as your assertion seems to say.

Jews had every right to boycott Germany.  Pity it did not work, and the world really did not come to care about even ONE Jew, or non Jew who lost their lives between 1939 and 1945.  All 12 Million of them.

By all means try to tell us that Israel is just like Nazi Germany.

Go ahead !!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pro Nazi Germany Tinmore?  Do you wish they had won WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not. Why would you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by your previous post.....you cannot tell at all.  It figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any links to that allegation?
> 
> Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just read your previous post.
> 
> Post 3482
> "If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?"
> 
> But, since you had other thoughts when you wrote the above, let me explain some things to you.
> 
> Jews were under Christian oppression for 1700 years before WWII.
> 
> There were no boycotts of anything by Jews, you know why?
> 
> Because they would be spat at, beaten, tortured or killed if they ever dared to do something like that in a Christian dominated country.  The same goes for any Muslim dominated land.
> 
> Now......do you get it?
> 
> Or do I need to explain again what was going on in Germany that the USA, Poland and the Jewish community were boycotting Germany, NAZI Germany in 1933?
> 
> In other words, Jews were not USED to boycotting AT ALL, as your assertion seems to say.
> 
> Jews had every right to boycott Germany.  Pity it did not work, and the world really did not come to care about even ONE Jew, or non Jew who lost their lives between 1939 and 1945.  All 12 Million of them.
> 
> By all means try to tell us that Israel is just like Nazi Germany.
> 
> Go ahead !!!!
Click to expand...

I already knew that half of the story.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pro Nazi Germany Tinmore?  Do you wish they had won WWII?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Why would you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by your previous post.....you cannot tell at all.  It figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any links to that allegation?
> 
> Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just read your previous post.
> 
> Post 3482
> "If Jews liked boycotts then, why are they so opposed to them now?"
> 
> But, since you had other thoughts when you wrote the above, let me explain some things to you.
> 
> Jews were under Christian oppression for 1700 years before WWII.
> 
> There were no boycotts of anything by Jews, you know why?
> 
> Because they would be spat at, beaten, tortured or killed if they ever dared to do something like that in a Christian dominated country.  The same goes for any Muslim dominated land.
> 
> Now......do you get it?
> 
> Or do I need to explain again what was going on in Germany that the USA, Poland and the Jewish community were boycotting Germany, NAZI Germany in 1933?
> 
> In other words, Jews were not USED to boycotting AT ALL, as your assertion seems to say.
> 
> Jews had every right to boycott Germany.  Pity it did not work, and the world really did not come to care about even ONE Jew, or non Jew who lost their lives between 1939 and 1945.  All 12 Million of them.
> 
> By all means try to tell us that Israel is just like Nazi Germany.
> 
> Go ahead !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already knew that half of the story.
Click to expand...

The story is cut into halves.

How interesting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Head of British Armed Forces Arrives in Israel as Guest of IDF Chief


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The endless attack of Islam and Christianity against Jews, Judaism and Israel.  Jesus might weep, but Allah (who put lots of oil on Arab land, may be cracking a smile     ]

“While there will be a total of 20 resolutions against Israel this session, not a single U.N. General Assembly resolution is planned today or this year for gross human rights abusers such as Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Venezuela, China, Cuba, Pakistan or Zimbabwe.”

“At a time when Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas and his state-controlled media incite to the continued stabbing and shooting of Israeli Jews, the U.N.’s response is to reflexively condemn Israel in six separate resolutions, each of them one-sided, each of them utterly silent on Palestinian abuses.”

*Golan Resolution is ‘Absurd’*

“Today’s Golan resolution, the second on the area this session, absurdly demands that Israel give over the heights and its 20,000 Druze residents to the control of the genocidal Assad regime.”

“It’s astonishing,” said Neuer. “After the Syrian regime has killed its own people by the hundreds of thousands over six years, how can the U.N. call for more people to be subject to Assad’s rule? The timing of today’s text is morally galling, and logically absurd.”

“Today’s resolutions claim to care about Palestinians, yet the U.N. is oblivious to the dozens of Palestinians who have been slaughtered, maimed and expelled by Assad’s forces, and more than 3,000 victims killed since 2011.”

“Today’s farce at the General Assembly underscores a simple fact: the U.N.’s automatic majority has no interest in truly helping Palestinians, nor in protecting anyone’s human rights; the goal of these ritual, one-sided condemnations remains the scapegoating of Israel,” said Neuer.

“The U.N.’s disproportionate assault against the Jewish state undermines the institutional credibility of what is supposed to be an impartial international body. Politicization and selectivity harm its founding mission, eroding the U.N. Charter promise of equal treatment to all nations large and small,” Neuer added.

(full article online)

UN condemns Israel 6 times, uses Islamic-only term for Temple Mount, denying Jewish & Christian heritage - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

The resolution is part of the annual 20 Arab-sponsored resolutions criticizing Israel directly or by implication. By contrast, the UNGA this year passed only one resolution each on Iran, Syria, North Korea, Myanmar, Crimea and the U.S. embargo of Cuba.

The British delegate voted No, he told the assembly, because “resolutions which undermine the credibility of UN bodies risk hardening positions on both sides, and do little to advance peace or mutual understanding.”

“This is why we have voted against the resolution proposed by the Syrian regime regarding the occupation of Syria’s Golan.”

In addition to one Palestinian-backed resolution on the Golan, “this second resolution on the Golan Heights, proposed by the Syrian regime, repeats much of the same language , and adds nothing new. It is unnecessary, and disproportionate.”

“The Syrian regime’s intent is to use this additional resolution to deflect attention from its own criminal actions and indiscriminate slaughter of its own citizens. “

“The duty of the General Assembly is to draw attention to international humanitarian law violations, wherever they occur. This resolution risks discrediting that vital responsibility.”

(full article online)

First time: UK breaks with EU, opposed Syrian-backed condemnation of Israel over Golan - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

Huge loss for BDS after Ozzy Osbourne blacks out halfway through angry phone call from Roger Waters


----------



## jamesduncan

Sixties Fan said:


> “The duty of the General Assembly is to draw attention to international humanitarian law violations, wherever they occur. .,.



I think murdering children by government officials/employees fits this~~

As in Israeli IDF killing/murdering of children

-


----------



## Hollie

jamesduncan said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The duty of the General Assembly is to draw attention to international humanitarian law violations, wherever they occur. .,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think murdering children by government officials/employees fits this~~
> 
> As in Israeli IDF killing/murdering of children
> 
> -
Click to expand...



Tell us the slogan:

“We Love Death more than you love life”™️


----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933, when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
Click to expand...

Nazi Louie? Great start there, but what's a "Nazi Louie?" Are you trying to hurt me because I am Jewish, but not a zionist?

Always leave out the important details about history?

With all due respect, I am more than happy to discuss this history as I have studied it previously. Make no mistake, The London press on March 24, 1933 reported under the headline *"Judea Declares War on Germany - Jews of All the World Unite - Boycott of German Goods - Mass Demonstrations,"* they spoke of a *"Holy War"* and implored Jews around the world to boycott German goods and businesses, and to also engage in mass demonstrations. They further reported that this boycott had already begun and just three days later, the front page of the NY Daily News on March 27, 1933 read:






They were off and running and a few months later, Samuel Untermyer made a speech on August 6, 1933 that was broadcast live (and was reprinted in the NY Times the following morning). He spoke literally of "the *holy war* in the cause of humanity in which we are embarked."

He continues: "It is a war that must be waged unremittingly until the black clouds of bigotry, race hatred and fanaticism {similar to Israel today?} that have descended upon what was once Germany {Palestine?}, but is now medieval Hitlerland {Nutenyahuland?}, have been dispersed."

It is important to know that Hitler was STILL not yet Germany's leader at this time. He was leading the The National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nazi).

But, let's back up for a second. Antisemitism in Germany (and Europe in general) was already high. Many Germans and others blamed the Jews for their fate in WW1. An example would be this Austrian postcard from 1919:






Hitler was definitely influenced by this and as used this common belief as part of his propaganda which led to overwhelming support for the Nazi party. Then, with the depression, more anti-Jewish propaganda became widespread that blamed the Jewish bankers for the economic horrors. Germans were watching their wives, their children, their parents, literally starving to death. This has to be understood. Hitler seized on this as well. He was leading the Nazi party to new heights at this time, a party he took from basically a few hundred people when he got out of prison, to millions. He was amazingly popular among the people at this time and his popularity was still rising. For example:

In the elections of September 1930 the Nazis polled almost 6.5 million votes and increased their parliamentary representation from 12 to 107. In the presidential elections of the spring of 1932, Hitler ran an impressive second to the popular World War I hero Field Marshal Paul von Hindenburg, and *in July he outpolled all other parties with some 14 million votes and 230 seats in the Reichstag* (parliament).
Adolf Hitler facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Adolf Hitler

In short, the German people felt like the Jews had declared war upon them from the moment that the "Holy War" declaration was made public.


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933, when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Louie? Great start there, but what's a "Nazi Louie?" Are you trying to hurt me because I am Jewish, but not a zionist?
> 
> Always leave out the important details about history?
> 
> With all due respect, I am more than happy to discuss this history as I have studied it previously. Make no mistake, The London press on March 24, 1933 reported under the headline *"Judea Declares War on Germany - Jews of All the World Unite - Boycott of German Goods - Mass Demonstrations,"* they spoke of a *"Holy War"* and implored Jews around the world to boycott German goods and businesses, and to also engage in mass demonstrations. They further reported that this boycott had already begun and just three days later, the front page of the NY Daily News on March 27, 1933 read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were off and running and a few months later, Samuel Untermyer made a speech on August 6, 1933 that was broadcast live (and was reprinted in the NY Times the following morning). He spoke literally of "the *holy war* in the cause of humanity in which we are embarked."
> 
> He continues: "It is a war that must be waged unremittingly until the black clouds of bigotry, race hatred and fanaticism {similar to Israel today?} that have descended upon what was once Germany {Palestine?}, but is now medieval Hitlerland {Nutenyahuland?}, have been dispersed."
> 
> It is important to know that Hitler was STILL not yet Germany's leader at this time. He was leading the The National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nazi).
> 
> But, let's back up for a second. Antisemitism in Germany (and Europe in general) was already high. Many Germans and others blamed the Jews for their fate in WW1. An example would be this Austrian postcard from 1919:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was definitely influenced by this and as used this common belief as part of his propaganda which led to overwhelming support for the Nazi party. Then, with the depression, more anti-Jewish propaganda became widespread that blamed the Jewish bankers for the economic horrors. Germans were watching their wives, their children, their parents, literally starving to death. This has to be understood. Hitler seized on this as well. He was leading the Nazi party to new heights at this time, a party he took from basically a few hundred people when he got out of prison, to millions. He was amazingly popular among the people at this time and his popularity was still rising. For example:
> 
> In the elections of September 1930 the Nazis polled almost 6.5 million votes and increased their parliamentary representation from 12 to 107. In the presidential elections of the spring of 1932, Hitler ran an impressive second to the popular World War I hero Field Marshal Paul von Hindenburg, and *in July he outpolled all other parties with some 14 million votes and 230 seats in the Reichstag* (parliament).
> Adolf Hitler facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Adolf Hitler
> 
> In short, the German people felt like the Jews had declared war upon them from the moment that the "Holy War" declaration was made public.
Click to expand...

Wait, oh wait !!

Are you not Louie, the Nazi (as so many have referred to in other posts)? Again guising oneself under one more different profile?

Jewish?  You?  Nuh, nuh, nuh.

I do not even want to see your DNA test  

When one such as you tries to change what happened in 1933, to make the Jewish people look evil, and the Nazis look like the victims........you have said it all "Abi", who is a "history student" "aged 24".

Yeah.....sure.......

When is your next "I am just here to study, etc, etc" , apparition going to be? I guess I'll just have to wait for it, like everyone else


----------



## admonit

abi said:


> With all due respect, I am more than happy to discuss this history as I have studied it previously. Make no mistake, The London press on March 24, 1933 reported





> *It is important to know that Hitler was STILL not yet Germany's leader at this time.*


Hitler was appointed as Chancellor on 30 January 1933.


----------



## abi

admonit said:


> Hitler was appointed as Chancellor on 30 January 1933.


Fair, but not the Führer (Leader or Guide) until 2 August 1934.


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was appointed as Chancellor on 30 January 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair, but not the Führer (Leader or Guide) until 2 August 1934.
Click to expand...

I SEE YOU  !!!

Hitler’s emergence as chancellor on January 30, 1933, marked a crucial turning point for Germany and, ultimately, for the world. His plan, embraced by much of the German population, was to do away with politics and make Germany a powerful, unified one-party state. He began immediately, ordering a rapid expansion of the state police, the Gestapo, and putting Hermann Goering in charge of a new security force, composed entirely of Nazis and dedicated to stamping out whatever opposition to his party might arise. *From that moment on, Nazi Germany was off and running, and there was little Hindenburg or von Papen—or anyone—could do to stop it.*
*
Adolf Hitler is named chancellor of Germany - Jan 30, 1933 - HISTORY.com*


----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


> His plan, embraced by much of the German population


I pointed this out as well and your whole response was the mindless charge of 'Nazi.' Perhaps you could elaborate and use facts to substantiate your point?


----------



## jamesduncan

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933, when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Louie? Great start there, but what's a "Nazi Louie?" Are you trying to hurt me because I am Jewish, but not a zionist?
> 
> Always leave out the important details about history?
> 
> With all due respect, I am more than happy to discuss this history as I have studied it previously. Make no mistake, The London press on March 24, 1933 reported under the headline *"Judea Declares War on Germany - Jews of All the World Unite - Boycott of German Goods - Mass Demonstrations,"* they spoke of a *"Holy War"* and implored Jews around the world to boycott German goods and businesses, and to also engage in mass demonstrations. They further reported that this boycott had already begun and just three days later, the front page of the NY Daily News on March 27, 1933 read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were off and running and a few months later, Samuel Untermyer made a speech on August 6, 1933 that was broadcast live (and was reprinted in the NY Times the following morning). He spoke literally of "the *holy war* in the cause of humanity in which we are embarked."
> 
> He continues: "It is a war that must be waged unremittingly until the black clouds of bigotry, race hatred and fanaticism {similar to Israel today?} that have descended upon what was once Germany {Palestine?}, but is now medieval Hitlerland {Nutenyahuland?}, have been dispersed."
> 
> It is important to know that Hitler was STILL not yet Germany's leader at this time. He was leading the The National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nazi).
> 
> But, let's back up for a second. Antisemitism in Germany (and Europe in general) was already high. Many Germans and others blamed the Jews for their fate in WW1. An example would be this Austrian postcard from 1919:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was definitely influenced by this and as used this common belief as part of his propaganda which led to overwhelming support for the Nazi party. Then, with the depression, more anti-Jewish propaganda became widespread that blamed the Jewish bankers for the economic horrors. Germans were watching their wives, their children, their parents, literally starving to death. This has to be understood. Hitler seized on this as well. He was leading the Nazi party to new heights at this time, a party he took from basically a few hundred people when he got out of prison, to millions. He was amazingly popular among the people at this time and his popularity was still rising. For example:
> 
> In the elections of September 1930 the Nazis polled almost 6.5 million votes and increased their parliamentary representation from 12 to 107. In the presidential elections of the spring of 1932, Hitler ran an impressive second to the popular World War I hero Field Marshal Paul von Hindenburg, and *in July he outpolled all other parties with some 14 million votes and 230 seats in the Reichstag* (parliament).
> Adolf Hitler facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Adolf Hitler
> 
> In short, the German people felt like the Jews had declared war upon them from the moment that the "Holy War" declaration was made public.
Click to expand...


Somethings just need repeating
-


----------



## jamesduncan

Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel Boycott Israel
-​


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> His plan, embraced by much of the German population
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed this out as well and your whole response was the mindless charge of 'Nazi.' Perhaps you could elaborate and use facts to substantiate your point?
Click to expand...

Was it embraced by the Jewish population? I would say not, considering how many began to leave Germany.

But wait....we have gone off topic of the thread and in the wrong forum.

Start your own thread about the subject on another forum.


----------



## rylah

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the anti-Jewish boycott campaign begun by Adolf Hitler on April 1, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in 1933:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Nazi Louie.  Always leave out the important details about history:
> 
> On March 20, 1933, efforts got under way in both Poland and the United States to initiate economic boycotts of Nazi Germany. Within several years, boycott movements had been started by Jewish communities – although they were not limited to them – in a number of countries around the world.
> 
> Violence against Germany’s Jews began right after the Reichstag election of March 5, 1933, when a Nazi victory allowed Adolf Hitler, who had become chancellor on January 30, to consolidate his power. Various organs of the National Socialist party undertook to harass Jews across the country – boycotting their businesses, attacking presumed Jews in the streets, even breaking into and searching Jews’ homes.
> 
> News of the abuse quickly spread around the world, and Jewish organizations appealed to the new German government to come down hard on those who were doing the attacking. The response of Hermann Goering that, “I shall employ the police, and without mercy, wherever German people are hurt, but I refuse to turn the police into a guard for Jewish stores,” was a typical response, as well a harbinger of things to come.
> 
> read more: This day in Jewish history / Jews start boycott of Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Louie? Great start there, but what's a "Nazi Louie?" Are you trying to hurt me because I am Jewish, but not a zionist?
> 
> Always leave out the important details about history?
> 
> With all due respect, I am more than happy to discuss this history as I have studied it previously. Make no mistake, The London press on March 24, 1933 reported under the headline *"Judea Declares War on Germany - Jews of All the World Unite - Boycott of German Goods - Mass Demonstrations,"* they spoke of a *"Holy War"* and implored Jews around the world to boycott German goods and businesses, and to also engage in mass demonstrations. They further reported that this boycott had already begun and just three days later, the front page of the NY Daily News on March 27, 1933 read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were off and running and a few months later, Samuel Untermyer made a speech on August 6, 1933 that was broadcast live (and was reprinted in the NY Times the following morning). He spoke literally of "the *holy war* in the cause of humanity in which we are embarked."
> 
> He continues: "It is a war that must be waged unremittingly until the black clouds of bigotry, race hatred and fanaticism {similar to Israel today?} that have descended upon what was once Germany {Palestine?}, but is now medieval Hitlerland {Nutenyahuland?}, have been dispersed."
> 
> It is important to know that Hitler was STILL not yet Germany's leader at this time. He was leading the The National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nazi).
> 
> But, let's back up for a second. Antisemitism in Germany (and Europe in general) was already high. Many Germans and others blamed the Jews for their fate in WW1. An example would be this Austrian postcard from 1919:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was definitely influenced by this and as used this common belief as part of his propaganda which led to overwhelming support for the Nazi party. Then, with the depression, more anti-Jewish propaganda became widespread that blamed the Jewish bankers for the economic horrors. Germans were watching their wives, their children, their parents, literally starving to death. This has to be understood. Hitler seized on this as well. He was leading the Nazi party to new heights at this time, a party he took from basically a few hundred people when he got out of prison, to millions. He was amazingly popular among the people at this time and his popularity was still rising. For example:
> 
> In the elections of September 1930 the Nazis polled almost 6.5 million votes and increased their parliamentary representation from 12 to 107. In the presidential elections of the spring of 1932, Hitler ran an impressive second to the popular World War I hero Field Marshal Paul von Hindenburg, and *in July he outpolled all other parties with some 14 million votes and 230 seats in the Reichstag* (parliament).
> Adolf Hitler facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Adolf Hitler
> 
> In short, the German people felt like the Jews had declared war upon them from the moment that the "Holy War" declaration was made public.
Click to expand...


Wait a sec, did I understand You correctly,
 that You claimed Jews were the aggressors against the Nazi's?
This old Nazi propaganda is quiet venomous, and unfortunately this is how many BDS supports justify their racist attitudes.

Preceding all those organized actions by Jewish organizations worldwide, were anti-Jewish boycott campaign in Berlin and nationwide riots organized by the Nazis  (March 11 ):                                   

"At Essen, Goering declared, "there's tremendous excitement because of the temporary closing of Jewish stores. I am asked to interfere. After all, nothing has happened except that we Germans proclaim: 
"Germans do not buy from Jews, buy from Germans!"


It's IN YOUR FACE - BDS activists:


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hague Prosecutor Closes Case Against Israel over 2010 Flotilla Raid | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 13 Kislev 5778 – December 1, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Sp...can-pro-basketball-players-love-Israel-515669


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rocker Bryan Adams lands in Israel


----------



## abi

Sixties Fan said:


> I SEE YOU !!!
> 
> Hitler’s emergence as chancellor on January 30, 1933


I already made that one correction. I see you have nothing else, but boycott Israel bad, boycott Germany good.

Here it is with the noted correction. If you find any factual inaccuracies, please let me know.

I am more than happy to discuss this history as I have studied it previously. Make no mistake, The London press on March 24, 1933 reported under the headline *"Judea Declares War on Germany - Jews of All the World Unite - Boycott of German Goods - Mass Demonstrations,"* they spoke of a *"Holy War"* and implored Jews around the world to boycott German goods and businesses, and to also engage in mass demonstrations. They further reported that this boycott had already begun and just three days later, the front page of the NY Daily News on March 27, 1933 read:






They were off and running and a few months later, Samuel Untermyer made a speech on August 6, 1933 that was broadcast live (and was reprinted in the NY Times the following morning). He spoke literally of "the *holy war* in the cause of humanity in which we are embarked."

He continues: "It is a war that must be waged unremittingly until the black clouds of bigotry, race hatred and fanaticism {similar to Israel today?} that have descended upon what was once Germany {Palestine?}, but is now medieval Hitlerland {Nutenyahuland?}, have been dispersed."

It is important to know that Hitler was not yet Germany's Fuhrer at this time, which would not come until August of 1934. He was leading the The National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nazi) and had just become Chancellor.

But, let's back up for a second. Antisemitism in Germany (and Europe in general) was already high. Many Germans and others blamed the Jews for their fate in WW1. An example would be this Austrian postcard from 1919:






Hitler was definitely influenced by this and as used this common belief as part of his propaganda which led to overwhelming support for the Nazi party. Then, with the depression, more anti-Jewish propaganda became widespread that blamed the Jewish bankers for the economic horrors. Germans were watching their wives, their children, their parents, literally starving to death. This has to be understood. Hitler seized on this as well. He was leading the Nazi party to new heights at this time, a party he took from basically a few hundred people when he got out of prison, to millions. He was amazingly popular among the people at this time and his popularity was still rising. For example:

In the elections of September 1930 the Nazis polled almost 6.5 million votes and increased their parliamentary representation from 12 to 107. In the presidential elections of the spring of 1932, Hitler ran an impressive second to the popular World War I hero Field Marshal Paul von Hindenburg, and *in July he outpolled all other parties with some 14 million votes and 230 seats in the Reichstag* (parliament).
Adolf Hitler facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Adolf Hitler

In short, the German people felt like the Jews had declared war upon them from the moment that the "Holy War" declaration was made public.

And today, it seems, that the zionists have declared war on BDS.


----------



## admonit

abi said:


> In short, the German people felt like the Jews had declared war upon them from the moment that the "Holy War" declaration was made public.


What felt Jews after Germans elected the Nazi party, whose leader hated Jews  and  whose platform declared:
"Only a member of the race can be a citizen. A member of the race can only be one who is of German blood, without consideration of creed. Consequently, no Jew can be a member of the race."?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Why the Boycott Movement Threatens Israeli Security*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Why the Boycott Movement Threatens Israeli Security*



So the BDS movement would like to threaten Israel's Security?


----------



## Sixties Fan

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE YOU !!!
> 
> Hitler’s emergence as chancellor on January 30, 1933
> 
> 
> 
> I already made that one correction. I see you have nothing else, but boycott Israel bad, boycott Germany good.
> 
> Here it is with the noted correction. If you find any factual inaccuracies, please let me know.
> 
> I am more than happy to discuss this history as I have studied it previously. Make no mistake, The London press on March 24, 1933 reported under the headline *"Judea Declares War on Germany - Jews of All the World Unite - Boycott of German Goods - Mass Demonstrations,"* they spoke of a *"Holy War"* and implored Jews around the world to boycott German goods and businesses, and to also engage in mass demonstrations. They further reported that this boycott had already begun and just three days later, the front page of the NY Daily News on March 27, 1933 read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were off and running and a few months later, Samuel Untermyer made a speech on August 6, 1933 that was broadcast live (and was reprinted in the NY Times the following morning). He spoke literally of "the *holy war* in the cause of humanity in which we are embarked."
> 
> He continues: "It is a war that must be waged unremittingly until the black clouds of bigotry, race hatred and fanaticism {similar to Israel today?} that have descended upon what was once Germany {Palestine?}, but is now medieval Hitlerland {Nutenyahuland?}, have been dispersed."
> 
> It is important to know that Hitler was not yet Germany's Fuhrer at this time, which would not come until August of 1934. He was leading the The National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nazi) and had just become Chancellor.
> 
> But, let's back up for a second. Antisemitism in Germany (and Europe in general) was already high. Many Germans and others blamed the Jews for their fate in WW1. An example would be this Austrian postcard from 1919:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was definitely influenced by this and as used this common belief as part of his propaganda which led to overwhelming support for the Nazi party. Then, with the depression, more anti-Jewish propaganda became widespread that blamed the Jewish bankers for the economic horrors. Germans were watching their wives, their children, their parents, literally starving to death. This has to be understood. Hitler seized on this as well. He was leading the Nazi party to new heights at this time, a party he took from basically a few hundred people when he got out of prison, to millions. He was amazingly popular among the people at this time and his popularity was still rising. For example:
> 
> In the elections of September 1930 the Nazis polled almost 6.5 million votes and increased their parliamentary representation from 12 to 107. In the presidential elections of the spring of 1932, Hitler ran an impressive second to the popular World War I hero Field Marshal Paul von Hindenburg, and *in July he outpolled all other parties with some 14 million votes and 230 seats in the Reichstag* (parliament).
> Adolf Hitler facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Adolf Hitler
> 
> In short, the German people felt like the Jews had declared war upon them from the moment that the "Holy War" declaration was made public.
> 
> And today, it seems, that the zionists have declared war on BDS.
Click to expand...

It was not the "London press" but the Daily Express.  That is ONE English newspaper.

Here is the rest of what was going on at that time in Nazi Germany.

Anti-Nazi boycott of 1933 - Wikipedia

You go ahead and keep trying to equate nazi Germany with Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This morning, USAID announced that Israel is its newest partner in the "Power Africa" program meant to provide electricity for the African continent.

At the ceremony marking the occasion (video), which was little reported, Israeli prime minister Binyamin Netanyahu spoke. It is worth reading because these are the stories that do not make it into the media.

Here's what he said:

(full article online)

Israel joins the US in African power initiative - Netanyahu's speech ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why the Boycott Movement Threatens Israeli Security*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the BDS movement would like to threaten Israel's Security?
Click to expand...

Sure, Israel is only defending its settler colonial project.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis told to remove Western Wall photo at Bulgaria charity event – Israel Hayom


----------



## Sixties Fan

Blind backpacker traveling the world visits Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why the Boycott Movement Threatens Israeli Security*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the BDS movement would like to threaten Israel's Security?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Israel is only defending its settler colonial project.
Click to expand...

The US is defending its settler colonial project.
Canada is defending its settler colonial project.
Australia is defending its settler colonial project.
Brazil is defending its settler colonial project.
Argentina is defending its settler colonial project.
Arabs are defending their settler colonial project outside Arabia.

Israel is defending its indigenous land, the same way their ancestors used to do during the Bar Kochba times, during Roman, Persian or Greek settler projects.

That is what indigenous people do on their own land.

They defend and protect the population and the land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel-Europe Gas Pipeline Deal to Be Signed This Week


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu: Our Internet Survey Shows 47 out of 54 Countries Like Israel | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 16 Kislev 5778 – December 4, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Censored: UN report calls Israel apartheid state*

**


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Censored: UN report calls Israel apartheid state*
> 
> **



*UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself*


----------



## fanger

*UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself from proof of crimes commited*


----------



## rylah

fanger said:


> *UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself from proof of crimes commited*


Well then it shows the bias of that report.
Anyone accused should be given coverage, in order for the report to be balanced.

Palestinian Arabs with Israeli citizenship have more rights than in any Arab country (including Gaza or PA).


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Censored: UN report calls Israel apartheid state*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself*
Click to expand...

Israel is defending its apartheid regime.


----------



## fanger

Yousef Munayyer, an Israeli citizen and the executive director of The Jerusalem Fund, wrote that Palestinians only have varying degrees of limited rights in Israel. He states that although Palestinians make up about 20 percent of Israel's population, less than 7 percent of the budget is allocated to Palestinian citizens. He describes the 1.5 million Arab citizens of Israel as second-class citizens while four million more are not citizens at all. He states that a Jew from any country can move to Israel but a Palestinian refugee, with a valid claim to property in Israel, cannot. Munayyer also described the difficulties he and his wife faced when visiting the country.[198]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Censored: UN report calls Israel apartheid state*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is defending its apartheid regime.
Click to expand...


Your Muzzie terrorist buddies are dangerous.
I wouldn't want to live near a bunch of them.


----------



## fanger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Censored: UN report calls Israel apartheid state*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is defending its apartheid regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Muzzie terrorist buddies are dangerous.
> I wouldn't want to live near a bunch of them.
Click to expand...


Even little children scare you


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Censored: UN report calls Israel apartheid state*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is defending its apartheid regime.
Click to expand...


Actually it's the PA and Hamas that are gaining UNRWA dollars by keeping Palestinians in refugee camps.
ALL Arab countries treat Palestinians worse than Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel 
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Every so often, Israel has to endure these slanderous accusations simply because Israel is the easiest target given the limited competency of the mentally challenged in the UN Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA, 1973).  Notice, the last two initials are WA for West Asia.  *Take particular note:**⇒* The ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:  Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.  _(That is 80% of the Arab League; what did they expect the Report would say?) _



P F Tinmore said:


> *Censored: UN report calls Israel apartheid state*


*(COMMENT)*

The last time the Arab League did something this blatant was in UN Resolution on Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination A/RES/3379 (XXX) 10 November 1975; were the UN General Assembly (GA):  "_Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination."  Of course, when it was actually quoted some years later, someone fund out that Israel was many time more racially diverse than any of the 18 _(Arab only)_ member commission members.  Of course the UNGA _revoked_ the Resolution; through UN GA Resolution (same name) A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991.

This is something that Israel will simply have to endure. 

The things the Arab League does are recognized for what they are - the process of deliberate spreading negative information about the State of Israel; and it has been very effective.  By the time you get an amended action or correction, it's already done its damage.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## abi

RoccoR said:


> "_Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination."


Mandela described it as worse than South Africa when South Africa was at its worst.

You are transparent with attempts to demonize, be it the Palestinians or the UN.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ fanger, et al,

What "exactly" is your "Proof?"



fanger said:


> *UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself from proof of crimes commited*


*(COMMENT)*

Maybe you should read *Elements of Crimes* [Article 7 (1) (j)] Crime against humanity of apartheid.  If I were you, I would look at The Hague Regulation (including Articles  42) wherein Israel should "take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.

Remember, the West Bank is not sovereign territory, even though it says it has a government.



			
				Brigadier-General (Ret’d) Kenneth Watkin – Use of force during occupation: law enforcement and conduct of hostilities said:
			
		

> *EXCERPT: * Use of Force during Occupation
> Notwithstanding the significant body of treaty and customary international law dealing with occupation, there remain a number of unresolved issues concerning how law and order is maintained in an occupied territory. The debate often centers on whether the use of force by an occupier is governed by international humanitarian law (IHL) or human rights law.
> *SOURCE:*  ICRC *Review Volume 94 Number 885 Spring* (2012)



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## abi

RoccoR said:


> even though it says it has a government.


Do you listen to yourself?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fanger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Censored: UN report calls Israel apartheid state*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is defending its apartheid regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Muzzie terrorist buddies are dangerous.
> I wouldn't want to live near a bunch of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even little children scare you
Click to expand...


Especially when you Muzzies strap bombs to them.


----------



## fanger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Censored: UN report calls Israel apartheid state*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is defending its apartheid regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Muzzie terrorist buddies are dangerous.
> I wouldn't want to live near a bunch of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even little children scare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when you Muzzies strap bombs to them.
Click to expand...

I'm only a scary muzzie in your addled head (and under your bed)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fanger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself*
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is defending its apartheid regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Muzzie terrorist buddies are dangerous.
> I wouldn't want to live near a bunch of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even little children scare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when you Muzzies strap bombs to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only a scary muzzie in your addled head (and under your bed)
Click to expand...


Get out of my bedroom ya Muzzie homo......


----------



## fanger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is defending its apartheid regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Muzzie terrorist buddies are dangerous.
> I wouldn't want to live near a bunch of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even little children scare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when you Muzzies strap bombs to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only a scary muzzie in your addled head (and under your bed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get out of my bedroom ya Muzzie homo......
Click to expand...

I'm there to bite your leg if you wet the bed


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fanger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Muzzie terrorist buddies are dangerous.
> I wouldn't want to live near a bunch of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even little children scare you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when you Muzzies strap bombs to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only a scary muzzie in your addled head (and under your bed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get out of my bedroom ya Muzzie homo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm there to bite your leg if you wet the bed
Click to expand...


Were you sad when that Egyptian homo died of AIDS?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UN report doesn't like Israel to defend itself from proof of crimes commited*
> 
> 
> 
> Well then it shows the bias of that report.
> Anyone accused should be given coverage, in order for the report to be balanced.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs with Israeli citizenship have more rights than in any Arab country (including Gaza or PA).
Click to expand...

*Is Israel imposing 'apartheid' on Palestinians? – Inside Story*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Congress Passes Taylor Force Bill | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 18 Kislev 5778 – December 6, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

Arabs Call for 3 Days of Rage | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Jewish Press News Briefs | 18 Kislev 5778 – December 5, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Roger Waters Confronts the Occupation of the Canadian Mind*

**


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Roger Waters Confronts the Occupation of the Canadian Mind*
> 
> **



He's such a whiney twat.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The reason the BDS movement is failing is that it is based on lies and people are not stupid. Anyone with access to the Internet can easily uncover the many inconsistencies and internal contradictions of the BDS movement.

(full article online)

BDS has failed


----------



## Sixties Fan

As I write, we do not know what might go into President Trump’s planned announcement on Jerusalem. But on at least some of our college campuses, protests are already being prepared.

At Oklahoma University, Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) are set to argue that any declaration, even if it is merely an acknowledgment of Israel’s claim to West Jerusalem as its capital, “will fuel extremism, violence, and tension in Palestine and the Middle East, and the consequences will be costly for all the parties involved.” SJP of the City College of New York quoted American Muslims for Palestine to the effect that any declaration will “unleash chaos in the Arab World.”

This is pretty rich. Students for Justice in Palestine is the campus wing of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement. BDS and SJP laud figures like Ali Abunimah, a fixture on the anti-Israel campus speaking circuit, whose apologetics on behalf of Hamas are well-documented, and Leila Khaled of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, known mainly for her work as a hijacker. Hatem Bazian, chair of the national board of American Muslims for Palestine, is most recently in the news for sharing a blatantly anti-Semitic tweet. He apologized, but he also has a track record.

Faced in 2015 with an opportunity to condemn violence against civilians during the “knife intifada,” BDS organizations instead issued statements of solidarity. “A new generation of Palestinians is marching on the footsteps of previous generations, rising up against Israel’s brutal, decades-old system of occupation, settler colonialism, and apartheid.” But now, they worry about fueling extremism?

(full article online)

How Anti-Israel Activists Made a Final Decision on Jerusalem Easier


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bill against Israel-boycott advances in Munich


----------



## Sixties Fan

SPME BDS Monitor: Anti-Israel Activity Increases on Campus


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Government Steers Drive to Bring in Bollywood Shoots


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dima Khalidi talks BDS on Al Jazeera*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> SPME BDS Monitor: Anti-Israel Activity Increases on Campus


The legislation is significant for several reasons, not least its direct connection to a terrorist organization.​
Can't miss a chance to play the terrorist card.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPME BDS Monitor: Anti-Israel Activity Increases on Campus
> 
> 
> 
> The legislation is significant for several reasons, not least its direct connection to a terrorist organization.​
> Can't miss a chance to play the terrorist card.
Click to expand...


Can't miss a chance to flail your Pom Poms for Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Tourism Continues to Rise with 24% Increase over Last November | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 22 Kislev 5778 – December 10, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Threats and more threats from the little kingdom which exists on Jewish land ]

Jordan Parliament to Review Peace Treaty with Israel | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Jewish Press News Briefs | 23 Kislev 5778 – December 10, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Such apologetics have only ramped up as the bombs started (and continue) to go off in the streets and subways far from the Levant (and as of today, show no signs of ending), trying to find “root causes” for turning worshipers, commuters and other “non-combatants” into ash.  Yet if the leaders of nations now facing plagues of terror contributed anything to their own situations, it was in trying to put as much distance as they could between Israel’s plague of terror and the terror that afflicts the rest of the world.  Not only are the two linked, but the former is the proving ground for the latter, the small pen on the pantograph.

The BDS movement is founded on the hope that they can twist the language of human rights and confuse the uninformed enough to get principled outsiders (preferably from respected institutions) to condemn the Jewish state for the “crime” of defending itself against murderous attack.  Yet in trying to get others to join in condemning a victim for not allowing himself to meekly be killed, they are trying to justify the notion that no person, no group, no nation has the right to defend itself against indiscriminate terror.  If that is the new rule written on tiny Israel by the small end of the pantograph, one does need to think hard to guess to whom the magnified version of such a rule will apply.

(full article online)

Pantograph (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canadian Crypto Mining Company Finds Way to Tel Aviv Stock Exchange  - CTech


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Posted by Jewish Voice for Hatred and preferred dimmitud


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

This is a story that would be considered important in a sane world. It happened last week and was barely covered.

(full article online)

Greece, Cyprus, Italy, Israel sign MoU for East Med gas pipeline ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

We are excited to have Lionel Messi, the best soccer player in the world as the global brand ambassador for Sirin Labs,” he said in the post. “We have identified the potential of blockchain technology and are developing SirinOS to improve the security and user-experience on the blockchain to encourage mass adoption.”

(full article online)

Israeli startup hires soccer star Messi as brand ambassador


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli business leaders to travel to Bahrain in next normalization step


----------



## RoccoR

RE::  Boycott Israel
※→  Sixties Fan,  _et al,_

Yes, this is very encouraging.



Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli business leaders to travel to Bahrain in next normalization step


*(COMMENT)*

What I thought was very interesting was the stance that HM King al-Khalifa took on the "Arab boycott of Israel."  And , more recently, I did not see a representative of Bahrain joining the upcoming Organization of Islamic Cooperation’s meeting in Istanbul. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE::  Boycott Israel
> ※→  Sixties Fan,  _et al,_
> 
> Yes, this is very encouraging.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli business leaders to travel to Bahrain in next normalization step
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I thought was very interesting was the stance that HM King al-Khalifa took on the "Arab boycott of Israel."  And , more recently, I did not see a representative of Bahrain joining the upcoming Organization of Islamic Cooperation’s meeting in Istanbul.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There are very few Muslim countries which are friendly with Israel.  It looks like some things are changing for the better.


----------



## fanger

A prominent South African university has announced an official boycott of the Israeli regime in a growing global movement to isolate the apartheid regime in Tel Aviv.

“The Council of the Tshwane University of Technology (TUT) has resolved that TUT will not forge any ties with Israel or any of its organizations and institutions,” TUT spokesman on the issue Professor Rasigan Maharajh said on Wednesday.

A December 7 press release from TUT stated “As a progressive university in a democratic South Africa, we want to affirm that TUT will not sign any agreements or enter into scientific partnerships until such time that Israel ends its illegal occupation of Palestinian territory. 

“The university will not stand back and accept the violations of the Israeli regime when it confines the movement of Palestinian children and youth on their own land and restricts their ability to access education through destroying their schools,”
Prominent South African University Boycotts Israeli Regime


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli business leaders to travel to Bahrain in next normalization step


a follow-up to the current visit to Jerusalem of a Bahraini interfaith group, said Rabbi Abraham Cooper, the associate dean of the Simon Wiesenthal Center which is the organizer of both initiatives.

Cooper, speaking to _The Jerusalem Post_ at a dinner for the interfaith group, said: “The Bahrainis have approved it. It will be a Wiesenthal Center delegation. The idea is to establish some direct contacts, which are not political, but the idea is to start normal contacts.”

We haven’t met with any government officials.
The woman, who asked for anonymity, said it was actually the wrong time to make the visit because of Trump’s move. “But we had decided before. It had been arranged before.”

She said she disagrees with the US’s recognition of Jerusalem as Israel’s capital. “I wish he didn’t do it. We are looking for peace. He’s involving himself and making trouble for everyone.”

She added that she is not worried she will face hostility upon returning to Bahrain. “I didn’t do anything wrong. We didn’t meet anyone from the government. We’re here for peace.”
Watch israel spin  a religious peace visit into something of political value


----------



## Alexandre Fedorovski

American_Jihad said:


> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine



Well, the TRUTH is ... we have TWO jewish states in the world - one is legally open and nationalistic, the second - the USA - is of a cryptoneozionist nature, led by the people who hide their ethnicity andtheir real values and political goals, talking about "God's given rights" and etc. International, and the American cryptoneozionism is the real problem of the world. Using terms "left", "right" we will never undertstand the essence of what is going on in the world, including the Middle East. One thing is clear: the orthodox Jew in the closist political circle jf the President is a BIG THREAT for America and for the world


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Alexandre Fedorovski said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the TRUTH is ... we have TWO jewish states in the world - one is legally open and nationalistic, the second - the USA - is of a cryptoneozionist nature, led by the people who hide their ethnicity andtheir real values and political goals, talking about "God's given rights" and etc. International, and the American cryptoneozionism is the real problem of the world. Using terms "left", "right" we will never undertstand the essence of what is going on in the world, including the Middle East. One thing is clear: the orthodox Jew in the closist political circle jf the President is a BIG THREAT for America and for the world
Click to expand...


You left out the best part....they're gonna get you!!!


----------



## fanger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the TRUTH is ... we have TWO jewish states in the world - one is legally open and nationalistic, the second - the USA - is of a cryptoneozionist nature, led by the people who hide their ethnicity andtheir real values and political goals, talking about "God's given rights" and etc. International, and the American cryptoneozionism is the real problem of the world. Using terms "left", "right" we will never undertstand the essence of what is going on in the world, including the Middle East. One thing is clear: the orthodox Jew in the closist political circle jf the President is a BIG THREAT for America and for the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left out the best part....they're gonna get you!!!
Click to expand...

They... like you are too pussy


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fanger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the TRUTH is ... we have TWO jewish states in the world - one is legally open and nationalistic, the second - the USA - is of a cryptoneozionist nature, led by the people who hide their ethnicity andtheir real values and political goals, talking about "God's given rights" and etc. International, and the American cryptoneozionism is the real problem of the world. Using terms "left", "right" we will never undertstand the essence of what is going on in the world, including the Middle East. One thing is clear: the orthodox Jew in the closist political circle jf the President is a BIG THREAT for America and for the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left out the best part....they're gonna get you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They... like you are too pussy
Click to expand...


Come on now, nothing is less pussy than a crypto who is also a neo......


----------



## Alexandre Fedorovski

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the TRUTH is ... we have TWO jewish states in the world - one is legally open and nationalistic, the second - the USA - is of a cryptoneozionist nature, led by the people who hide their ethnicity andtheir real values and political goals, talking about "God's given rights" and etc. International, and the American cryptoneozionism is the real problem of the world. Using terms "left", "right" we will never undertstand the essence of what is going on in the world, including the Middle East. One thing is clear: the orthodox Jew in the closist political circle jf the President is a BIG THREAT for America and for the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left out the best part....they're gonna get you!!!
Click to expand...


I REALIZE that. But that won't stop me from telling the people the truth no matter how unpleasant it is for kryptoneozionists. They kill people of other origin in scores HISTORICALLY. Someone SHOULD tell the truth... It so happened that the choice fell on me.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Alexandre Fedorovski said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the TRUTH is ... we have TWO jewish states in the world - one is legally open and nationalistic, the second - the USA - is of a cryptoneozionist nature, led by the people who hide their ethnicity andtheir real values and political goals, talking about "God's given rights" and etc. International, and the American cryptoneozionism is the real problem of the world. Using terms "left", "right" we will never undertstand the essence of what is going on in the world, including the Middle East. One thing is clear: the orthodox Jew in the closist political circle jf the President is a BIG THREAT for America and for the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left out the best part....they're gonna get you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I REALIZE that. But that won't stop me from telling the people the truth no matter how unpleasant it is for kryptoneozionists. They kill people of other origin in scores HISTORICALLY. Someone SHOULD tell the truth... It so happened that the choice fell on me.
Click to expand...


*no matter how unpleasant it is for kryptoneozionist*s.

First cryponeozionists and now kryptoneozionists?
It's at least a million billion times worse than I feared.

We're doomed!!!
*
 Someone SHOULD tell the truth... It so happened that the choice fell on me.
*
I just thank God for people like you, spreading the truth...errr...spreading something at least.


----------



## Alexandre Fedorovski

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the TRUTH is ... we have TWO jewish states in the world - one is legally open and nationalistic, the second - the USA - is of a cryptoneozionist nature, led by the people who hide their ethnicity andtheir real values and political goals, talking about "God's given rights" and etc. International, and the American cryptoneozionism is the real problem of the world. Using terms "left", "right" we will never undertstand the essence of what is going on in the world, including the Middle East. One thing is clear: the orthodox Jew in the closist political circle jf the President is a BIG THREAT for America and for the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left out the best part....they're gonna get you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I REALIZE that. But that won't stop me from telling the people the truth no matter how unpleasant it is for kryptoneozionists. They kill people of other origin in scores HISTORICALLY. Someone SHOULD tell the truth... It so happened that the choice fell on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *no matter how unpleasant it is for kryptoneozionist*s.
> 
> First cryponeozionists and now kryptoneozionists?
> It's at least a million billion times worse than I feared.
> 
> We're doomed!!!
> *
> Someone SHOULD tell the truth... It so happened that the choice fell on me.
> *
> I just thank God for people like you, spreading the truth...errr...spreading something at least.
Click to expand...



Sorry, the German tditor changed the spelling and I did not notice that. The definition of cryptoneozionism you can check at google.com . I have introduced it to the political vocabulary. I guess it reflects the hidden cause of  the " Mother of all problems"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Alexandre Fedorovski said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandre Fedorovski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the TRUTH is ... we have TWO jewish states in the world - one is legally open and nationalistic, the second - the USA - is of a cryptoneozionist nature, led by the people who hide their ethnicity andtheir real values and political goals, talking about "God's given rights" and etc. International, and the American cryptoneozionism is the real problem of the world. Using terms "left", "right" we will never undertstand the essence of what is going on in the world, including the Middle East. One thing is clear: the orthodox Jew in the closist political circle jf the President is a BIG THREAT for America and for the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left out the best part....they're gonna get you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I REALIZE that. But that won't stop me from telling the people the truth no matter how unpleasant it is for kryptoneozionists. They kill people of other origin in scores HISTORICALLY. Someone SHOULD tell the truth... It so happened that the choice fell on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *no matter how unpleasant it is for kryptoneozionist*s.
> 
> First cryponeozionists and now kryptoneozionists?
> It's at least a million billion times worse than I feared.
> 
> We're doomed!!!
> *
> Someone SHOULD tell the truth... It so happened that the choice fell on me.
> *
> I just thank God for people like you, spreading the truth...errr...spreading something at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the German tditor changed the spelling and I did not notice that. The definition of cryptoneozionism you can check at google.com . I have introduced it to the political vocabulary. I guess it reflects the hidden cause of  the " Mother of all problems"
Click to expand...


Glad you discovered the hidden cause.
Whatever you do, don't answer the door, it's the Joooooos.


----------



## RoccoR

re:  Boycott Israel
※→  Toddsterpatriot, Alexandre Fedorovski, _et al,_

I am not at all that familiar with these newer pseudo-scientific terms like cryponeozionists.  I have a had enough time _(with my little gray cells)_ understanding conservatives, traditionalists, reactionaries and fascism.  I don't think these types of labels are particularly useful.  If there is a component of nationalism then we should explain the degree to which it has an impact.  Similarly if there is a religious compnent, then it should be explained the significance of the ideology relative to the group uder question.  All this _(and more)_ is compacted in the tag of "neo-zionism."  But more importantly and not always clear is the downside expressed in the term _(Nietzsche like with an anti -"Rule of the People"  political view)_.  Even some users attach a type of racism to the term.  The use of the addition - "crypto" - implies a latent or hidden agenda. 

Rather than use these fancy compund terms, we should just say whaywe mean. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*EU Research Collaboration With Israeli Police in Tatters After Belgian University Exit *

December 11, 2017 — The Catholic University of Leuven in Belgium has announced its withdrawal from a controversial EU-funded research cooperation project with the Israeli police and the Israeli Ministry of Public Security. The decision comes as EU Foreign Ministers meet this morning with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, who is struggling to contain Israel’s growing international isolation as a result of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement.

The withdrawal of the Catholic University of Leuven from LAW TRAIN follows the Portuguese Justice Ministry’s withdrawal of support in response to pressure back in July 2016, in a move that was seen as a major boost in the campaign to stop the project. This latest decision puts in question the continuation of the controversial project.

*EU Research Collaboration With Israeli Police in Tatters After Belgian University Exit*


----------



## Sixties Fan

What are the top 8 Israel-US economic partnerships?


----------



## Sixties Fan

US politicians, European technicians stream toward Israeli-run water tech


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jonathan Elkhoury, a Christian- Israeli speaks out


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/12/...ers-to-israel-as-jewish-state-for-first-time/


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Few US college students want to boycott Israel, study of 4 campuses finds


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australian Student Union Condemns Campus Antisemitism Amid Rise in National Incidents


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS activists demand details on Israel’s anti-BDS policy – Israel Hayom


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> BDS activists demand details on Israel’s anti-BDS policy – Israel Hayom


Criticizing the crimes of Israel is not anti Semitism.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Is the BDS Movement Failing? Depends on Your Definition of Success.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Is the BDS Movement Failing? Depends on Your Definition of Success.


BDS is more than winning a divestment campaign. It is part of a web of activities all aimed at education and awareness.

The success is bringing Palestine from non existence into the mainstream.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Scottish police must not meddle in Palestine protests, watchdog rules *

Efforts by Scottish police to quash Palestine solidarity protests risked breaching activists’ human rights, the country’s police watchdog has ruled.

The Police Investigations and Review Commissioner (PIRC), which oversees police conduct in Scotland, upheld three complaints by the Scottish Palestine Solidarity Campaign in November.

Clearly, these recent developments are a setback for the Israel lobby’s strategy in Scotland of seeking to invoke state power to repress Palestine solidarity activism.

Scottish police must not meddle in Palestine protests, watchdog rules


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Arabs not boycotting Israel ]

Poll: Most Jewish, Arab youth want to interact with each other


----------



## Sixties Fan

Record Number of Christian Pilgrims to Visit Israel for Christmas


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top 10 Most Insane U.N. Anti-Israel Actions of 2017 | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | UN Watch | 3 Tevet 5778 – December 21, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
*ψ * Sixties Fan,  _et al,_

I think both of these items are _(Good News and)_ indications that the anger in thinking is coming to a crest. 



Sixties Fan said:


> [ Arabs not boycotting Israel ]Poll: Most Jewish, Arab youth want to interact with each other


*(COMMENT)*

The last of the generations that experienced the events of 1946 through 1948 _(The War of Independence or the Catastrophe)_, in both the Israelis and Palestinians cultures, is coming to a close. It happened nearly 70 ago.  Most of those who would have been principals in the 1948 War, with a serious claim on the issue of the "Right - to - Return" claim.

*✪  Life Expectancy for Gaza Strip*
• Total Population: 74.2 years
√  Male: 72.5 years
√ Female: 75.9 years (2017 est.)​Median age:
•  Total: 17.2 years
√ Male: 16.8 years
√ Female: 17.5 years (2017 est.)

 ​-------------------------------------------------------
*✪  Life Expectancy for West Bank*
• Total Population: 75.2 years
√  Male: 73.2 years
√ Female: 77.4 years (2017 est.)​Median age:
•  Total: 21.1 years
√ Male: 20.9 years
√ Female: 21.3 years (2017 est.)

 ​-------------------------------------------------------
*✪  Life Expectancy for Israel*
• Total Population: 82.5 years
√  Male: 80.7 years
√ Female: 84.5 years (2017 est.)​Median age:
•  Total: 29.9 years
√ Male: 29.3 years
√ Female: 30.6 years (2017 est.)

 ​You really don't have to be a genius to see that the population pyramid for Israel is noticeably fuller than either the West Bank or the Gaza Strip.  But an unusual correlation for the West Bank and Gaza Strip is that the if you look backwards in time 24 years, the Population Pyramids begin to reshape very similar to that of Israel.  The Oslo Accords happened 24 years ago, 
​


Sixties Fan said:


> Record Number of Christian Pilgrims to Visit Israel for Christmas


*(COMMENT)*

it is good to see that outside observers are showing more confidence in getting to these places.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Who Runs Palestine?: The 3 Factions in Palestinian Politics*

**


----------



## Hollie

#BDSFail! | HuffPost

With the Boycott, Divestment & Sanctions (BDS) campaign in full swing, and lovers of Israeli pickles and hummus stocked up for fear of their favorite gourmet delicacies going out of stock, one may be forgiven for asking - why don’t the BDS activists just go all the way; and if so, how would that look? 

Let’s start with something easy, you know, like not using computers anymore. In the past year alone, Apple, Google, Intel, Microsoft and Facebook have invested billions of dollars in Israel, opening up R&D Centers, high-tech incubators, headquarters and buying out & investing in Israeli start-ups. 

How about cell phones? Samsung just made a major long term investment in Israel, Motorola’s Israel office was instrumental in actually creating the world’s first cell phone, while some of the most popular iPhone apps have also been produced in Israel. 

But that’s fine, our BDS activists can still coordinate the Israel Apartheid Week by telegram or Morse code.

Now what if, heaven forbid, our BDS activists get cancer? Do they know that Israel is a world leader in bio-medicine and cancer research? Take for example the Israeli company IceCure Medical, which has developed a revolutionary system to treat breast cancer without surgery by destroying tumors by turning them into balls of ice. Or what about Hadassah Hospital in Jerusalem, which designed a simple blood test that reveals women at risk of breast or ovarian cancer, allowing them to get early treatment (Editor’s note: sorry, not clear if the test was designed in ‘West’ or ‘East’ Jerusalem). But that’s ok too. You can just twiddle your thumbs and hope everything will go away.


----------



## Hollie

ZOA's Fuel For Truth

Over 25 of the largest multinational corporations are gathering in Tel Aviv today for a major networking event. Corporations such as Ford, Paypal and Yahoo will be in attendance. 

“It is no secret about the large influx of international companies and corporate investors interested in Israel recently. The unique breadth of innovation and creativity has made Israel, and particularly Tel Aviv, a global high-tech hub.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Denmark announces cessation of funding for PA NGOs after Israeli Ministry of Strategic Affairs report exposes ties to terror.

(full article online)

Palestinian Authority BDS organizations receive major blow


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Mossad on Twitter


----------



## Sixties Fan

Europe-Israel Ties Blooming Despite Differences, Says EU Ambassador


----------



## Sixties Fan

Saudi Arabia bars Israeli chess champions from competition


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Jersey divests from Danish bank which boycotted Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Norway limits funding to NGOs which boycott Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## fanger

The Rothsteins started StandWithUs to arrange a demonstration and secure a meeting with editors at the _Los Angeles Times_. Over the following decade, however, StandWithUs developed into a "major player," enjoying "close relations with Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, and a constantly growing budget." It has an annual budget of over $9 million, (2014 990), most of which goes to fund student activities on U.S. campuses. The group is especially active in challenging the BDS ("boycott, divest and sanction") movement.[2]

StandWithUs - Wikipedia

*Salary: *$308,970

Read more: Roz Rothstein, Stand With Us – Salary Survey 2015


----------



## rylah

fanger said:


> The Rothsteins started StandWithUs to arrange a demonstration and secure a meeting with editors at the _Los Angeles Times_. Over the following decade, however, StandWithUs developed into a "major player," enjoying "close relations with Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, and a constantly growing budget." It has an annual budget of over $9 million, (2014 990), most of which goes to fund student activities on U.S. campuses. The group is especially active in challenging the BDS ("boycott, divest and sanction") movement.[2]
> 
> StandWithUs - Wikipedia
> 
> *Salary: *$308,970
> 
> Read more: Roz Rothstein, Stand With Us – Salary Survey 2015



Being pro- Israel doesn't mean anti-Palestine.
BDS tries to put all the blame on one side.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Lorde – simple truths*
Lorde, these are simple truths relating to the boycott:


If Israel was not a Jewish state protecting LGBT rights, but rather a Muslim majority state persecuting gays – there would be no boycott pressure for you not to perform.
If Israel was not a Jewish state with Muslims serving in their judiciary, parliament and armed forces, but rather a Muslim majority state that had ethnically cleansed its Jewish population – there would be no boycott pressure for you not to perform.
If Israel was not a Jewish state that had free and fair elections, but rather another state run by a cruel despot, there would be no boycott pressure for you not to perform.
If Israel was not a Jewish state that protected minority worship, but rather any of the states in the Middle East persecuting or massacring Christian minorities, there would be no boycott pressure for you not to perform.
If Israel was not a thriving Jewish state that sought peace, but rather any of its neighbours that seek conflict to hide the internal deficiencies of their own leadership, there would be no boycott pressure for you not to perform.
If Israel was not a Jewish state that operates a free press, but rather any of the nations that imprison their own dissenters and refuse to let international media outlets operate freely, there would be no boycott pressure for you not to perform.
These are the simple truths of the boycott. It is the Jewish identity of the state that is the problem, not the activity of Israel. It isn’t even that Israel is one of many states that should be boycotted. If a true list of rogue states were to be drawn up, Israel would be nowhere in sight.

(full article online)

Following the hate - an open letter to Lorde


----------



## Sixties Fan

The letter, titled, “FIDE’s Offensive and Unacceptable Behavior about the World Championship – Saudi Arabia December 25-30, 2017,” opens with a little known fact: apparently, FIDE was able to secure the participation in the tournament of chess players from two countries which are, for all intents and purposes, at war with Saudi Arabia – Qatar and Iran.

(full article online)

Israeli Chess Federation Demands Compensation for Players Denied Entry by Saudis | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | JNi.Media | 9 Tevet 5778 – December 26, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement strongly opposes Israel’s policy and the leaders of the movement present several reasons for their actions. One main reason is that Israel’s regime is an “apartheid” regime.

This claim is false, not only legally but also substantially, as I have experienced as an Ethiopian-Israeli citizen.

(full article online)

BDS claims – an Ethiopian answer


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Riyadh, world chess official appears to chide hosts for barring Israelis


----------



## Sixties Fan

What unifies all these examples is the highly questionable benefit to actual Palestinians. In the Israeli context, though, this might be the point. For many NGOs, besmirching Israel’s name is the goal, not improving the universal human rights for Palestinians and Israelis. The disconnect between real human rights work that seeks to protect all people, and hollow social media advocacy campaigns, is stark.

Regardless of the NGOs’ intentions, it is significantly easier to promote hashtag and other social media campaigns. Likes, shares and retweets are cheap. Yet there is little evidence that such slacktivism generates lasting change. 

The governmental and private funders must therefore ask themselves: Is this what we paid for? Has all our money been wasted on ineffective and counterproductive social media campaigns?

(full article online)

#InternationalHumanRights?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Among the places they visited: The Tel Aviv beach, ancient Jaffa, the Mount of Olives, the Western Wall and Nazareth.

Yeng, who has earned dozens of music awards in her home country, arrived in Israel after going on Safari in Kenya.
Her Instagram account also features photos from Melbourne, Vienna and Toronto.

(full article online)

Pop star Yeng Constantino snaps her way through the Holy Land


----------



## Sixties Fan

Merck, China’s WuXi AppTec to Launch Biotech Incubator in Israel  - CTech


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> What unifies all these examples is the highly questionable benefit to actual Palestinians. In the Israeli context, though, this might be the point. For many NGOs, besmirching Israel’s name is the goal, not improving the universal human rights for Palestinians and Israelis. The disconnect between real human rights work that seeks to protect all people, and hollow social media advocacy campaigns, is stark.
> 
> Regardless of the NGOs’ intentions, it is significantly easier to promote hashtag and other social media campaigns. Likes, shares and retweets are cheap. Yet there is little evidence that such slacktivism generates lasting change.
> 
> The governmental and private funders must therefore ask themselves: Is this what we paid for? Has all our money been wasted on ineffective and counterproductive social media campaigns?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> #InternationalHumanRights?


If it wasn't effective, why is Israel spending hundreds of millions to counter it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Refusing to Obey Harsh Saudi Dress Code, Ukrainian Grandmaster Pulls Out of Riyadh Chess Championship That Banned Israelis


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Cu...ion-stars-already-lining-up-2018-shows-520145


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> Despite Lorde cancelling, stars lining up 2018 Israel shows


I never buy Israeli product because it is grown and/ or manufactured on stolen Palestinian Land,if I did my hands would be covered in Palestinian BLOOD

Anyhow Israeli product is so poor...thus the saying ..."Never mind the quality,feel the width" theliquidator


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spanish court rules city council’s BDS agreement illegal


----------



## Sixties Fan

SAFE's activities prompt new questions about the legal, moral and ethical implications of allowing student groups to promote their hateful ideology by deceptive practices.

(full article online)

Hostile Takeover By SAFE At University Of Michigan [incl. Jasbir Puar] - Campus Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/12/28/international-tourism-to-samaria-jumps-by-200/


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> SAFE's activities prompt new questions about the legal, moral and ethical implications of allowing student groups to promote their hateful ideology by deceptive practices.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Hostile Takeover By SAFE At University Of Michigan [incl. Jasbir Puar] - Campus Watch


60's with respect 80% of Dates  exported worldwide are from Iran....I bet you have never purchased them...trade is a funny thing and people do have predudice...sic,what is being promoted throughout the world these days is clay facemasks and dead-sea liquid clay for the face and body...the gleaning and manufacture of this product is in Palestinian Territory,it is promoted as an Israeli product...That is not right...steven ...Some of our Supermarket Chains are Jewish owned(no problem with that) but I note that all Israeli product is in an out of the way bottom shelf,and lets say Gherkins from Israel are never put with the Australian,German,Polish and Macedonian Gherkins,just saying.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel thanks NBA for removing 'Palestine - occupied territory' from website


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2017/12/...-un-wont-increase-palestinian-refugee-budget/


----------



## Sixties Fan

You invited the terror organisation Hamas to your conference. And that is inexcusable. Ignorance is not a justification because all you needed to do was to glance over the Hamas Charter and you would understand that they desire the death of Jews. They are an Islamist terror group like ISIS and like Boko Haram. And you have invited them in to our precious and young democracy.

Their goals are not democratic – yours are. They persecute women and gays – you protect them. They do not allow freedom of speech – you do. And they believe in kidnapping, murdering and terrorising the innocent. 

To say that the ANC was once called a “terror” organisation is to sell your own history short and to rewrite every lofty ideal that the ANC stood for.

Your focus on Israel is hypocritical at best and anti-Semitic at worse. You have remained embarrassingly silent with regard to China’s treatment of the Tibetans and the Syrian crises. You have been largely responsible for the chaos in Zimbabwe when you were the only ones that had the power to address this years ago. You are silent on the treatment of the Yazidis and the Kurds. The list of goes on and on.

(full article online)

An open letter to the ANC from a South African Jew


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> You invited the terror organisation Hamas to your conference. And that is inexcusable. Ignorance is not a justification because all you needed to do was to glance over the Hamas Charter and you would understand that they desire the death of Jews. They are an Islamist terror group like ISIS and like Boko Haram. And you have invited them in to our precious and young democracy.
> 
> Their goals are not democratic – yours are. They persecute women and gays – you protect them. They do not allow freedom of speech – you do. And they believe in kidnapping, murdering and terrorising the innocent.
> 
> To say that the ANC was once called a “terror” organisation is to sell your own history short and to rewrite every lofty ideal that the ANC stood for.
> 
> Your focus on Israel is hypocritical at best and anti-Semitic at worse. You have remained embarrassingly silent with regard to China’s treatment of the Tibetans and the Syrian crises. You have been largely responsible for the chaos in Zimbabwe when you were the only ones that had the power to address this years ago. You are silent on the treatment of the Yazidis and the Kurds. The list of goes on and on.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> An open letter to the ANC from a South African Jew


No,the worst Terrorist Organizations were the Zionist ones Stern etc,...Considering where they came from,mainly Europe...makes them even more DISPICABLE...Israel IS A TERRORIST STATE always has been.FACT...They are not a legitimate peoples anymore,as most Jews are Converts from other nations....Zionists and the State of Israel are Sick Indeed and throughout the world for such a minute group of people,these Zionists are making the World Sick...Zionists are the True Terrorists,and have taught Despicables like ISIS to SPAWN...SAY NO TO ZIONISM TERRORISM

BY THE WAY,HAD KURDS OR YAZIDIS been on the Holy Land in Palestine pre 1948...you would have tried to ELIMINATE THEM TOO,LIKE YOU TRIED TO DO TO THE PALESTINIANS....ZIONISTS ARE MENTALLY SICK TERRORISTS


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNESCO chief confirms she received Israel's letter of withdrawal from the organization. Israel will leave on December 31, 2018.

(full article online)

UNESCO confirms Israel's withdrawal


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UNESCO chief confirms she received Israel's letter of withdrawal from the organization. Israel will leave on December 31, 2018.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UNESCO confirms Israel's withdrawal


Don't let the door hit you in the ass...


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNESCO chief confirms she received Israel's letter of withdrawal from the organization. Israel will leave on December 31, 2018.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UNESCO confirms Israel's withdrawal
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the door hit you in the ass...
Click to expand...

I imagine you wish the same for your country, the USA, as they leave in 2019  

Oh, the money that organization will be losing.  How they will be crying and begging both to return.

Wait........


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

JVP is there only to cause a rift in the Jewish communities, and enable the open racism of anti-Israel rhetoric. Siding with those who shout "Jews to ovens", is not really promoting peace or Jewish values.

*"You shall not go around as a gossipmonger amidst your people. You shall not stand by [the shedding of] your fellow's blood. I am the Lord."*


----------



## Linkiloo

German Chancellor Merkel's party labels BDS antisemitic


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The Maximalist Arab position*

The original Arab position was that there should be no Jewish self-rule, and Jewish refugees should not be accepted into Palestine. A boycott of Jewish businesses began in the early 1920’s. By 1930 Arabs had committed massacres against ancient Jewish communities. Much of the Arab effort of the 1930’s was spent violently protesting the arrival of Jewish refugees fleeing Nazi Germany. By 1939, they had forced the British to shut the gates. The two-state solution was born as a response to Arab violence.

From 1948, Arab State violence was also based on no acceptance of Israel behind any borders. This stance most famously displayed in the Khartoum Resolution of 1967 and the ‘three no’s’ – no peace with Israel, no recognition of Israel, and no negotiations with it. This position existed even when EVERY INCH of the West Bank and Gaza was under Arab control.

This unaccommodating position was rejected by everyone who sought a just and peaceful resolution to the conflict. It rejects Israel’s right to exist. It sees Jews as European invaders, and will use any methods to oppose peaceful co-existence.

(full article online)

Boycott - BDS - maximalist Arab rejectionism and failures of logic


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> *The Maximalist Arab position*
> 
> The original Arab position was that there should be no Jewish self-rule, and Jewish refugees should not be accepted into Palestine. A boycott of Jewish businesses began in the early 1920’s. By 1930 Arabs had committed massacres against ancient Jewish communities. Much of the Arab effort of the 1930’s was spent violently protesting the arrival of Jewish refugees fleeing Nazi Germany. By 1939, they had forced the British to shut the gates. The two-state solution was born as a response to Arab violence.
> 
> From 1948, Arab State violence was also based on no acceptance of Israel behind any borders. This stance most famously displayed in the Khartoum Resolution of 1967 and the ‘three no’s’ – no peace with Israel, no recognition of Israel, and no negotiations with it. This position existed even when EVERY INCH of the West Bank and Gaza was under Arab control.
> 
> This unaccommodating position was rejected by everyone who sought a just and peaceful resolution to the conflict. It rejects Israel’s right to exist. It sees Jews as European invaders, and will use any methods to oppose peaceful co-existence.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Boycott - BDS - maximalist Arab rejectionism and failures of logic





Sixties Fan said:


> The two-state solution was born as a response to Arab violence.


Not so. It was a response to the Zionist settler colonial project in Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> *The Maximalist Arab position*
> 
> The original Arab position was that there should be no Jewish self-rule, and Jewish refugees should not be accepted into Palestine. A boycott of Jewish businesses began in the early 1920’s. By 1930 Arabs had committed massacres against ancient Jewish communities. Much of the Arab effort of the 1930’s was spent violently protesting the arrival of Jewish refugees fleeing Nazi Germany. By 1939, they had forced the British to shut the gates. The two-state solution was born as a response to Arab violence.
> 
> From 1948, Arab State violence was also based on no acceptance of Israel behind any borders. This stance most famously displayed in the Khartoum Resolution of 1967 and the ‘three no’s’ – no peace with Israel, no recognition of Israel, and no negotiations with it. This position existed even when EVERY INCH of the West Bank and Gaza was under Arab control.
> 
> This unaccommodating position was rejected by everyone who sought a just and peaceful resolution to the conflict. It rejects Israel’s right to exist. It sees Jews as European invaders, and will use any methods to oppose peaceful co-existence.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Boycott - BDS - maximalist Arab rejectionism and failures of logic




This is the best article on BDS that I've read.  Don't be fooled, it is not about the West Bank and Gaza.  It is about the destruction of Israel.  Once Norman Finklestein came to this conclusion, he stopped supporting that movement.


----------



## evenflow1969

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.
> 
> To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Worth repeating!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you think ? You have zero credibility and you make up everything you say. On top of that you never provide links for your claims.
> You are pathetic Tinmore.
Click to expand...

Do we realy need links to prove a right to existance. The jews have as much right to breath as the rest of us, no link required to prove!


----------



## Sixties Fan

evenflow1969 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.
> 
> To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Worth repeating!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you think ? You have zero credibility and you make up everything you say. On top of that you never provide links for your claims.
> You are pathetic Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we realy need links to prove a right to existance. The jews have as much right to breath as the rest of us, no link required to prove!
Click to expand...

I love links.  I love sources.  Sources matter in a discussion, otherwise it all becomes hearsay.  

Jews have every right to exist like anyone else.  But extremist Christians and Muslims have not agreed about that for the past 2000 years.

Therefore, yes, links are important.


----------



## evenflow1969

Sixties Fan said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.
> 
> To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Worth repeating!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you think ? You have zero credibility and you make up everything you say. On top of that you never provide links for your claims.
> You are pathetic Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we realy need links to prove a right to existance. The jews have as much right to breath as the rest of us, no link required to prove!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love links.  I love sources.  Sources matter in a discussion, otherwise it all becomes hearsay.
> 
> Jews have every right to exist like anyone else.  But extremist Christians and Muslims have not agreed about that for the past 2000 years.
> 
> Therefore, yes, links are important.
Click to expand...

Some things are self evident!


----------



## Sixties Fan

evenflow1969 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Worth repeating!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what you think ? You have zero credibility and you make up everything you say. On top of that you never provide links for your claims.
> You are pathetic Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we realy need links to prove a right to existance. The jews have as much right to breath as the rest of us, no link required to prove!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love links.  I love sources.  Sources matter in a discussion, otherwise it all becomes hearsay.
> 
> Jews have every right to exist like anyone else.  But extremist Christians and Muslims have not agreed about that for the past 2000 years.
> 
> Therefore, yes, links are important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some things are self evident!
Click to expand...

Not to too many who are ignorant about Judaism, Jewish History, etc.

It is very difficult to have any discussion with anyone who thinks they know what they are talking about and when one points out the facts they will end up saying:

"That is what a Jew will say"

It has been that way since the advent of Christianity, and both Muslims and Christians have a history of dismissing anything and everything Jews will say about their religion, customs, prophets, history, or anything else.

Self evident is for those who are knowledgeable and do not need the evidence.  Who are logical.

Logic leads to self evidence.

Lack of logic leads to the denial and dismissal of any and all facts.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Here is a Muslim group to whom it is not self evident that the Holocaust did happen.  Therefore, they are protesting the opening of an Exhibition about it ]

Tunisians protested at the opening of a Holocaust exhibition at the National Library in Tunis recently, tearing down posters and chanting slogans such as "Free Palestine, out with the Zionists."

A report on the protest appeared on _Meem Magazine Online_, an Arab women's magazine, on December 15, and was translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI).

Tunisian University Professor Habib Kazdaghli, the exhibition's organizer, said that the purpose of the exhibition was to "make our children love history" and that it had been organized months before U.S. President Donald Trump's declaration on Jerusalem.

Hamida Bessaad, a National Library researcher, blasted the exhibition, saying the organizer "wants our little children to get to know the history of the Jews and learn about their Holocaust," but that "the children of Palestine have been going through a Holocaust since 1948."

Civil society activist Kawthar Chebbi called the Holocaust a "decades-old myth" and a lie, and political activist Omar Al-Majri said that the Holocaust had been "perpetrated by the Zionist movement in collaboration with the Nazis."

(full article online)

Watch: Tunisians claim Holocaust was a 'myth and a lie'


----------



## evenflow1969

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Here is a Muslim group to whom it is not self evident that the Holocaust did happen.  Therefore, they are protesting the opening of an Exhibition about it ]
> 
> Tunisians protested at the opening of a Holocaust exhibition at the National Library in Tunis recently, tearing down posters and chanting slogans such as "Free Palestine, out with the Zionists."
> 
> A report on the protest appeared on _Meem Magazine Online_, an Arab women's magazine, on December 15, and was translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI).
> 
> Tunisian University Professor Habib Kazdaghli, the exhibition's organizer, said that the purpose of the exhibition was to "make our children love history" and that it had been organized months before U.S. President Donald Trump's declaration on Jerusalem.
> 
> Hamida Bessaad, a National Library researcher, blasted the exhibition, saying the organizer "wants our little children to get to know the history of the Jews and learn about their Holocaust," but that "the children of Palestine have been going through a Holocaust since 1948."
> 
> Civil society activist Kawthar Chebbi called the Holocaust a "decades-old myth" and a lie, and political activist Omar Al-Majri said that the Holocaust had been "perpetrated by the Zionist movement in collaboration with the Nazis."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Watch: Tunisians claim Holocaust was a 'myth and a lie'


Yes, it is an us vs. them mentalitly on the planet right now. I think we should just bang each other till it is just us due to the mixing of genes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

evenflow1969 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Here is a Muslim group to whom it is not self evident that the Holocaust did happen.  Therefore, they are protesting the opening of an Exhibition about it ]
> 
> Tunisians protested at the opening of a Holocaust exhibition at the National Library in Tunis recently, tearing down posters and chanting slogans such as "Free Palestine, out with the Zionists."
> 
> A report on the protest appeared on _Meem Magazine Online_, an Arab women's magazine, on December 15, and was translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI).
> 
> Tunisian University Professor Habib Kazdaghli, the exhibition's organizer, said that the purpose of the exhibition was to "make our children love history" and that it had been organized months before U.S. President Donald Trump's declaration on Jerusalem.
> 
> Hamida Bessaad, a National Library researcher, blasted the exhibition, saying the organizer "wants our little children to get to know the history of the Jews and learn about their Holocaust," but that "the children of Palestine have been going through a Holocaust since 1948."
> 
> Civil society activist Kawthar Chebbi called the Holocaust a "decades-old myth" and a lie, and political activist Omar Al-Majri said that the Holocaust had been "perpetrated by the Zionist movement in collaboration with the Nazis."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Watch: Tunisians claim Holocaust was a 'myth and a lie'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is an us vs. them mentalitly on the planet right now. I think we should just bang each other till it is just us due to the mixing of genes.
Click to expand...

It has been going on from the beginning.  

I want your territory.
I want your food.
I want your women
I want your children.
I want you for slaves.

Nothing new.

But the BDS exists only against Israel, when so many rogue countries treat most of their populations like nothing.

There is no reason to boycott Israel, but Islam and the Arabs think it is the only way to win the war against Israel and have the land returned to Muslim hands.

Islam is very simple:

What once belonged to Islam, must always remain in Islam.

Israel is one of those.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Here is a Muslim group to whom it is not self evident that the Holocaust did happen.  Therefore, they are protesting the opening of an Exhibition about it ]
> 
> Tunisians protested at the opening of a Holocaust exhibition at the National Library in Tunis recently, tearing down posters and chanting slogans such as "Free Palestine, out with the Zionists."
> 
> A report on the protest appeared on _Meem Magazine Online_, an Arab women's magazine, on December 15, and was translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI).
> 
> Tunisian University Professor Habib Kazdaghli, the exhibition's organizer, said that the purpose of the exhibition was to "make our children love history" and that it had been organized months before U.S. President Donald Trump's declaration on Jerusalem.
> 
> Hamida Bessaad, a National Library researcher, blasted the exhibition, saying the organizer "wants our little children to get to know the history of the Jews and learn about their Holocaust," but that "the children of Palestine have been going through a Holocaust since 1948."
> 
> Civil society activist Kawthar Chebbi called the Holocaust a "decades-old myth" and a lie, and political activist Omar Al-Majri said that the Holocaust had been "perpetrated by the Zionist movement in collaboration with the Nazis."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Watch: Tunisians claim Holocaust was a 'myth and a lie'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is an us vs. them mentalitly on the planet right now. I think we should just bang each other till it is just us due to the mixing of genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been going on from the beginning.
> 
> I want your territory.
> I want your food.
> I want your women
> I want your children.
> I want you for slaves.
> 
> Nothing new.
> 
> But the BDS exists only against Israel, when so many rogue countries treat most of their populations like nothing.
> 
> There is no reason to boycott Israel, but Islam and the Arabs think it is the only way to win the war against Israel and have the land returned to Muslim hands.
> 
> Islam is very simple:
> 
> What once belonged to Islam, must always remain in Islam.
> 
> Israel is one of those.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> But the BDS exists only against Israel,


What a dumbfuck point.

The Palestinian call is to end the occupation.

What other country is occupying Palestine?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Here is a Muslim group to whom it is not self evident that the Holocaust did happen.  Therefore, they are protesting the opening of an Exhibition about it ]
> 
> Tunisians protested at the opening of a Holocaust exhibition at the National Library in Tunis recently, tearing down posters and chanting slogans such as "Free Palestine, out with the Zionists."
> 
> A report on the protest appeared on _Meem Magazine Online_, an Arab women's magazine, on December 15, and was translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI).
> 
> Tunisian University Professor Habib Kazdaghli, the exhibition's organizer, said that the purpose of the exhibition was to "make our children love history" and that it had been organized months before U.S. President Donald Trump's declaration on Jerusalem.
> 
> Hamida Bessaad, a National Library researcher, blasted the exhibition, saying the organizer "wants our little children to get to know the history of the Jews and learn about their Holocaust," but that "the children of Palestine have been going through a Holocaust since 1948."
> 
> Civil society activist Kawthar Chebbi called the Holocaust a "decades-old myth" and a lie, and political activist Omar Al-Majri said that the Holocaust had been "perpetrated by the Zionist movement in collaboration with the Nazis."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Watch: Tunisians claim Holocaust was a 'myth and a lie'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is an us vs. them mentalitly on the planet right now. I think we should just bang each other till it is just us due to the mixing of genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been going on from the beginning.
> 
> I want your territory.
> I want your food.
> I want your women
> I want your children.
> I want you for slaves.
> 
> Nothing new.
> 
> But the BDS exists only against Israel, when so many rogue countries treat most of their populations like nothing.
> 
> There is no reason to boycott Israel, but Islam and the Arabs think it is the only way to win the war against Israel and have the land returned to Muslim hands.
> 
> Islam is very simple:
> 
> What once belonged to Islam, must always remain in Islam.
> 
> Israel is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the BDS exists only against Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumbfuck point.
> 
> The Palestinian call is to end the occupation.
> 
> What other country is occupying Palestine?
Click to expand...

Only MUSLIMS have ever occupied the region called Palestine.

Be it the Kurds, the Arabs or the Turks.

Free Palestine from Muslim invasion and conquest which has been going on for 14 centuries.

Muslims go home  !!!!


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> UNESCO chief confirms she received Israel's letter of withdrawal from the organization. Israel will leave on December 31, 2018.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UNESCO confirms Israel's withdrawal


Good Riddance to Israel and the US....Maybe now the UN will never allow the US the Opportunity to have the outrageous use of VETO


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Here is a Muslim group to whom it is not self evident that the Holocaust did happen.  Therefore, they are protesting the opening of an Exhibition about it ]
> 
> Tunisians protested at the opening of a Holocaust exhibition at the National Library in Tunis recently, tearing down posters and chanting slogans such as "Free Palestine, out with the Zionists."
> 
> A report on the protest appeared on _Meem Magazine Online_, an Arab women's magazine, on December 15, and was translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI).
> 
> Tunisian University Professor Habib Kazdaghli, the exhibition's organizer, said that the purpose of the exhibition was to "make our children love history" and that it had been organized months before U.S. President Donald Trump's declaration on Jerusalem.
> 
> Hamida Bessaad, a National Library researcher, blasted the exhibition, saying the organizer "wants our little children to get to know the history of the Jews and learn about their Holocaust," but that "the children of Palestine have been going through a Holocaust since 1948."
> 
> Civil society activist Kawthar Chebbi called the Holocaust a "decades-old myth" and a lie, and political activist Omar Al-Majri said that the Holocaust had been "perpetrated by the Zionist movement in collaboration with the Nazis."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Watch: Tunisians claim Holocaust was a 'myth and a lie'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is an us vs. them mentalitly on the planet right now. I think we should just bang each other till it is just us due to the mixing of genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been going on from the beginning.
> 
> I want your territory.
> I want your food.
> I want your women
> I want your children.
> I want you for slaves.
> 
> Nothing new.
> 
> But the BDS exists only against Israel, when so many rogue countries treat most of their populations like nothing.
> 
> There is no reason to boycott Israel, but Islam and the Arabs think it is the only way to win the war against Israel and have the land returned to Muslim hands.
> 
> Islam is very simple:
> 
> What once belonged to Islam, must always remain in Islam.
> 
> Israel is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the BDS exists only against Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumbfuck point.
> 
> The Palestinian call is to end the occupation.
> 
> What other country is occupying Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only MUSLIMS have ever occupied the region called Palestine.
> 
> Be it the Kurds, the Arabs or the Turks.
> 
> Free Palestine from Muslim invasion and conquest which has been going on for 14 centuries.
> 
> Muslims go home  !!!!
Click to expand...

What an IGNORANT AND CRAZY ILLITERATE STATEMENT


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Here is a Muslim group to whom it is not self evident that the Holocaust did happen.  Therefore, they are protesting the opening of an Exhibition about it ]
> 
> Tunisians protested at the opening of a Holocaust exhibition at the National Library in Tunis recently, tearing down posters and chanting slogans such as "Free Palestine, out with the Zionists."
> 
> A report on the protest appeared on _Meem Magazine Online_, an Arab women's magazine, on December 15, and was translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI).
> 
> Tunisian University Professor Habib Kazdaghli, the exhibition's organizer, said that the purpose of the exhibition was to "make our children love history" and that it had been organized months before U.S. President Donald Trump's declaration on Jerusalem.
> 
> Hamida Bessaad, a National Library researcher, blasted the exhibition, saying the organizer "wants our little children to get to know the history of the Jews and learn about their Holocaust," but that "the children of Palestine have been going through a Holocaust since 1948."
> 
> Civil society activist Kawthar Chebbi called the Holocaust a "decades-old myth" and a lie, and political activist Omar Al-Majri said that the Holocaust had been "perpetrated by the Zionist movement in collaboration with the Nazis."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Watch: Tunisians claim Holocaust was a 'myth and a lie'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is an us vs. them mentalitly on the planet right now. I think we should just bang each other till it is just us due to the mixing of genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been going on from the beginning.
> 
> I want your territory.
> I want your food.
> I want your women
> I want your children.
> I want you for slaves.
> 
> Nothing new.
> 
> But the BDS exists only against Israel, when so many rogue countries treat most of their populations like nothing.
> 
> There is no reason to boycott Israel, but Islam and the Arabs think it is the only way to win the war against Israel and have the land returned to Muslim hands.
> 
> Islam is very simple:
> 
> What once belonged to Islam, must always remain in Islam.
> 
> Israel is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the BDS exists only against Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumbfuck point.
> 
> The Palestinian call is to end the occupation.
> 
> What other country is occupying Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only MUSLIMS have ever occupied the region called Palestine.
> 
> Be it the Kurds, the Arabs or the Turks.
> 
> Free Palestine from Muslim invasion and conquest which has been going on for 14 centuries.
> 
> Muslims go home  !!!!
Click to expand...

What about the Christians?,Romans?Mongols ? and others... God you talk some Shit 60's shame on you.

as for Todd and Forever,come on Guys,60's is making you look like FOOLS


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/bre...p-25-richest-nations-of-the-world/2018/01/03/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ringo Starr to perform in Israel


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNESCO chief confirms she received Israel's letter of withdrawal from the organization. Israel will leave on December 31, 2018.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> UNESCO confirms Israel's withdrawal
> 
> 
> 
> Good Riddance to Israel and the US....Maybe now the UN will never allow the US the Opportunity to have the outrageous use of VETO
Click to expand...


As long as we stop giving those losers money..............


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Here is a Muslim group to whom it is not self evident that the Holocaust did happen.  Therefore, they are protesting the opening of an Exhibition about it ]
> 
> Tunisians protested at the opening of a Holocaust exhibition at the National Library in Tunis recently, tearing down posters and chanting slogans such as "Free Palestine, out with the Zionists."
> 
> A report on the protest appeared on _Meem Magazine Online_, an Arab women's magazine, on December 15, and was translated by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI).
> 
> Tunisian University Professor Habib Kazdaghli, the exhibition's organizer, said that the purpose of the exhibition was to "make our children love history" and that it had been organized months before U.S. President Donald Trump's declaration on Jerusalem.
> 
> Hamida Bessaad, a National Library researcher, blasted the exhibition, saying the organizer "wants our little children to get to know the history of the Jews and learn about their Holocaust," but that "the children of Palestine have been going through a Holocaust since 1948."
> 
> Civil society activist Kawthar Chebbi called the Holocaust a "decades-old myth" and a lie, and political activist Omar Al-Majri said that the Holocaust had been "perpetrated by the Zionist movement in collaboration with the Nazis."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Watch: Tunisians claim Holocaust was a 'myth and a lie'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is an us vs. them mentalitly on the planet right now. I think we should just bang each other till it is just us due to the mixing of genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been going on from the beginning.
> 
> I want your territory.
> I want your food.
> I want your women
> I want your children.
> I want you for slaves.
> 
> Nothing new.
> 
> But the BDS exists only against Israel, when so many rogue countries treat most of their populations like nothing.
> 
> There is no reason to boycott Israel, but Islam and the Arabs think it is the only way to win the war against Israel and have the land returned to Muslim hands.
> 
> Islam is very simple:
> 
> What once belonged to Islam, must always remain in Islam.
> 
> Israel is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the BDS exists only against Israel,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumbfuck point.
> 
> The Palestinian call is to end the occupation.
> 
> What other country is occupying Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only MUSLIMS have ever occupied the region called Palestine.
> 
> Be it the Kurds, the Arabs or the Turks.
> 
> Free Palestine from Muslim invasion and conquest which has been going on for 14 centuries.
> 
> Muslims go home  !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the Christians?,Romans?Mongols ? and others... God you talk some Shit 60's shame on you.
> 
> as for Todd and Forever,come on Guys,60's is making you look like FOOLS
Click to expand...


He's right, they should move to Syria, I hear there's room.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leaked report highlights Israel lobby’s failures*

Key Israel lobby groups have conceded that they have failed to counter the Palestine solidarity movement, despite vastly increasing their spending. The admission is contained in a secret report that The Electronic Intifada has obtained.

The report, published here in full for the first time, outlines Israel’s failure to stem the “impressive growth” and “significant successes” of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights.

But while calling for harsher measures against the Palestine solidarity movement, the report offers no new ideas to deal with how Israel is beset not by an image problem but a reality problem: its regime of occupation, settler-colonialism and apartheid is increasingly viewed around the world as reprehensible and unsustainable, even by many of Israel’s defenders.

Even while attempting to come up with a formula to defeat it, the report admits that the movement for Palestinian rights is based on “appealing and sophisticated” arguments which Israel has so far failed to match.

Leaked report highlights Israel lobby's failures


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel Listed in MSN Money’s Top 25 Richest Nations of the World | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 17 Tevet 5778 – January 3, 2018 | JewishPress.com


well considering Zionist families own most of the worlds banks including the US federal reserve(Yes folks not owned by Americans since 1928!!!!!!!!) firstly you have no control of your money but the Zionist Terrorist Jews do...anyhow for years these banks have scammed you and scimmed a % of your cash and send/transfer it to Zionist Israel
Israel are also dealers in death like America as they Sell Weapons,,,,All Financed and owned by ZIONISTS..even the American Companies...60's we are
 not idiots,we know ...steve...how Zionism works...and it's SHIT.....60's how do you live with the guilt


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Listed in MSN Money’s Top 25 Richest Nations of the World | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 17 Tevet 5778 – January 3, 2018 | JewishPress.com
> 
> 
> 
> well considering Zionist families own most of the worlds banks including the US federal reserve(Yes folks not owned by Americans since 1928!!!!!!!!) firstly you have no control of your money but the Zionist Terrorist Jews do...anyhow for years these banks have scammed you and scimmed a % of your cash and send/transfer it to Zionist Israel
> Israel are also dealers in death like America as they Sell Weapons,,,,All Financed and owned by ZIONISTS..even the American Companies...60's we are
> not idiots,we know ...steve...how Zionism works...and it's SHIT.....60's how do you live with the guilt
Click to expand...


Federal Reserve? DERP!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Forbes to hold Under 30 global summit in Israel in May


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s GlucoMe gets India contract for diabetes kits


----------



## Sixties Fan

So the Iranian girls are abandoned in their struggle against the dictatorship.

American feminist groups are preparing for the “March of women” as they did last year, but while their Iranian sisters take the streets to protest a fundamentalist government, in search of real equal rights, American feminist organizations are disgustingly silent. Real feminists should be mobilized for the cause of these Iranian women, because the struggle for equality does not stop with the correct “gender” pronouns, but should try to defeat an Islamic, Islamist and fundamentalist regime that for decades, has kept women as second-class citizens.

The National Organization of Women (NOW) is silent. The American Association of University Women is silent, too busy talking about the "wage gap". And the Women's Marchers? They are organizing a conference .... in Las Vegas. Title? "Together We Rise".

Linda Sarsour, one of the leaders of the Women's March, has spent years trying to affirm the hijab as a symbol of "empowerment". In the past few days, she is busy tweeting against Donald Trump, “American colonialism in Puerto Rico” and in favor of the boycott of Israel.

These feminists should take a tour of Israel, where women can be IAF pilots if they so wish. Then they should go to Saudi Arabia, where perhaps they might even be allowed to drive cars. Perhaps....

(full article online)

Western feminists ignore Iran and boycott Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Israel Is Perceived in South Africa | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Columbia’s three Middle East studies departments hosted 46 events with pro-BDS speakers in 2015 and 2016, more than double any other U.S. school.” Benjamin and Beckwith are co-founders of the AMCHA Initiative, “which combats anti-Semitism in higher education.”

“Not coincidentally, academic boycotters constitute two-thirds of the Center for Palestine Studies’ core faculty, and both of its directors have endorsed an academic boycott of Israel. About half of the tenure-track faculty in the Department of Middle Eastern, South Asian and African Studies are academic boycotters. And the Middle East Institute’s director and the majority of its executive committee have endorsed an academic boycott of Israel.”

(full article online)

The Palestinian Center at Columbia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kosovo says it would’ve voted with US at UN on Jerusalem recognition


----------



## Sixties Fan

U.S. freezes grant to UNRWA


----------



## fanger

*Intel's Secret CPU-On-Chip Management Engine (ME) Runs on MINIX OS*
*Intel's Secret CPU-On-Chip Management Engine (ME) Runs on MINIX OS*

Processor flaw exposes 20 years of devices to new attack


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel compiles blacklist of BDS groups to be barred from country


----------



## Sixties Fan

Legal Battle Heats Up Over Fordham University Decision to Ban ‘Students for Justice in Palestine’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Egyptian Scholar Tells Rowdy Arab TAU Students They Should Thank God for Living in Israel | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 20 Tevet 5778 – January 7, 2018 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

IKEA to open Beersheba store next month


----------



## Sixties Fan

With rare Israel visit, Bahraini delegation seeks new dialogue for coexistence


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> With rare Israel visit, Bahraini delegation seeks new dialogue for coexistence


You posted the same item ten pages ago, my reply is here
a follow-up to the current visit to Jerusalem of a Bahraini interfaith group, said Rabbi Abraham Cooper, the associate dean of the Simon Wiesenthal Center which is the organizer of both initiatives.

Cooper, speaking to _The Jerusalem Post_ at a dinner for the interfaith group, said: “The Bahrainis have approved it. It will be a Wiesenthal Center delegation. The idea is to establish some direct contacts, which are not political, but the idea is to start normal contacts.”

We haven’t met with any government officials.
The woman, who asked for anonymity, said it was actually the wrong time to make the visit because of Trump’s move. “But we had decided before. It had been arranged before.”

She said she disagrees with the US’s recognition of Jerusalem as Israel’s capital. “I wish he didn’t do it. We are looking for peace. He’s involving himself and making trouble for everyone.”

She added that she is not worried she will face hostility upon returning to Bahrain. “I didn’t do anything wrong. We didn’t meet anyone from the government. We’re here for peace.”
Watch israel spin a religious peace visit into something of political value

PS. did the "delegation of Israeli business leaders  due to visit Bahrain next month" thing not happen, it's been a month already


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> With rare Israel visit, Bahraini delegation seeks new dialogue for coexistence
> 
> 
> 
> You posted the same item ten pages ago, my reply is here
> a follow-up to the current visit to Jerusalem of a Bahraini interfaith group, said Rabbi Abraham Cooper, the associate dean of the Simon Wiesenthal Center which is the organizer of both initiatives.
> 
> Cooper, speaking to _The Jerusalem Post_ at a dinner for the interfaith group, said: “The Bahrainis have approved it. It will be a Wiesenthal Center delegation. The idea is to establish some direct contacts, which are not political, but the idea is to start normal contacts.”
> 
> We haven’t met with any government officials.
> The woman, who asked for anonymity, said it was actually the wrong time to make the visit because of Trump’s move. “But we had decided before. It had been arranged before.”
> 
> She said she disagrees with the US’s recognition of Jerusalem as Israel’s capital. “I wish he didn’t do it. We are looking for peace. He’s involving himself and making trouble for everyone.”
> 
> She added that she is not worried she will face hostility upon returning to Bahrain. “I didn’t do anything wrong. We didn’t meet anyone from the government. We’re here for peace.”
> Watch israel spin a religious peace visit into something of political value
> 
> PS. did the "delegation of Israeli business leaders  due to visit Bahrain next month" thing not happen, it's been a month already
Click to expand...

The article was clearly posted today on the link I shared.
Read the whole article and you will know if the visit did happen or not.


----------



## fanger

It's the same interfaith visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You posted a month ago  Boycott Israel

And I'm guessing no Israeli's went on the promised visit to Bahrain?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> It's the same interfaith visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a month ago  Boycott Israel
> 
> And I'm guessing no Israeli's went on the promised visit to Bahrain?


Is there a limited time for that promise?


----------



## fanger

A delegation of Israeli business leaders is due to visit Bahrain *next month* in a follow-up to the current visit to Jerusalem of a Bahraini interfaith group, said Rabbi Abraham Cooper, the associate dean of the Simon Wiesenthal Center which is the organizer of both initiatives. Israeli business leaders to travel to Bahrain in next normalization step

A month perhaps, yet again jewlie is not a month either


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> It's the same interfaith visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a month ago  Boycott Israel
> 
> And I'm guessing no Israeli's went on the promised visit to Bahrain?


As usual you do not read well, or chose what you understand.

Here is what the first article said a month ago:

"“This was not done under the radar. It was done openly by two NGO’s knowing full well it would generate controversy,” Cooper said. *He says the delegation’s visit should be viewed as a follow-up of a pledge by King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa to him and Wiesenthal Center dean Marvin Hier who visited Manama last February to allow his subjects to travel to Israel freely."

No*where does it say that someone from Israel promised to visit Bahrain after that visit.
It says that Marvin Hier visited Bahrain last year and that is where that visit came from.

Let us call it diplomacy, and a response to it.

Let us call it people in Bahrain who have no problem with Jews and wish to live in peace with all religions, who went to Israel to see for themselves what Israel is all about.

The promise to visit was from the King of Bahrain.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same interfaith visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a month ago  Boycott Israel
> 
> And I'm guessing no Israeli's went on the promised visit to Bahrain?
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you do not read well, or chose what you understand.
> 
> Here is what the first article said a month ago:
> 
> "“This was not done under the radar. It was done openly by two NGO’s knowing full well it would generate controversy,” Cooper said. *He says the delegation’s visit should be viewed as a follow-up of a pledge by King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa to him and Wiesenthal Center dean Marvin Hier who visited Manama last February to allow his subjects to travel to Israel freely."
> 
> No*where does it say that someone from Israel promised to visit Bahrain after that visit.
> It says that Marvin Hier visited Bahrain last year and that is where that visit came from.
> 
> Let us call it diplomacy, and a response to it.
> 
> Let us call it people in Bahrain who have no problem with Jews and wish to live in peace with all religions, who went to Israel to see for themselves what Israel is all about.
> 
> The promise to visit was from the King of Bahrain.
Click to expand...

Here's that link again  Israeli business leaders to travel to Bahrain in next normalization step


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same interfaith visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a month ago  Boycott Israel
> 
> And I'm guessing no Israeli's went on the promised visit to Bahrain?
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you do not read well, or chose what you understand.
> 
> Here is what the first article said a month ago:
> 
> "“This was not done under the radar. It was done openly by two NGO’s knowing full well it would generate controversy,” Cooper said. *He says the delegation’s visit should be viewed as a follow-up of a pledge by King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa to him and Wiesenthal Center dean Marvin Hier who visited Manama last February to allow his subjects to travel to Israel freely."
> 
> No*where does it say that someone from Israel promised to visit Bahrain after that visit.
> It says that Marvin Hier visited Bahrain last year and that is where that visit came from.
> 
> Let us call it diplomacy, and a response to it.
> 
> Let us call it people in Bahrain who have no problem with Jews and wish to live in peace with all religions, who went to Israel to see for themselves what Israel is all about.
> 
> The promise to visit was from the King of Bahrain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's that link again  Israeli business leaders to travel to Bahrain in next normalization step
Click to expand...

What exactly are you bitching about?
 The article was posted on December 13th, 2017
Not been a whole month yet, and January has only begun.

Go catch flies.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> The article was clearly posted today on the link I shared.
> Read the whole article and you will know if the visit did happen or not.


"The article was clearly posted today on the link I shared."  "The article was posted on December 13th, 2017"

Did you forget you posted the same story a month ago, little Fly?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article was clearly posted today on the link I shared.
> Read the whole article and you will know if the visit did happen or not.
> 
> 
> 
> "The article was clearly posted today on the link I shared."  "The article was posted on December 13th, 2017"
> 
> Did you forget you posted the same story a month ago, little Fly?
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh.....you have a spider complex  !!!!   How pathetic.
What exactly happened today in Jew Hatred world which led you to rant and bitch about nothing?

So......I posted about the story nearly a month ago......

Today there was more information.
Which you went on to attempt to misinform about.

So Shoot me!  





Choose your weapons


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article was clearly posted today on the link I shared.
> Read the whole article and you will know if the visit did happen or not.
> 
> 
> 
> "The article was clearly posted today on the link I shared."  "The article was posted on December 13th, 2017"
> 
> Did you forget you posted the same story a month ago, little Fly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh.....you have a spider complex  !!!!   How pathetic.
> What exactly happened today in Jew Hatred world which led you to rant and bitch about nothing?
> 
> So......I posted about the story nearly a month ago......
> 
> Today there was more information.
> Which you went on to attempt to misinform about.
> 
> So Shoot me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose your weapons
Click to expand...

Actually this rehashed story has less information than last month's, where is the Israeli business leaders to travel to Bahrain in next normalization step ???

The Truth is the best weapon, Liars hate it


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Legal Battle Heats Up Over Fordham University Decision to Ban ‘Students for Justice in Palestine’


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Shusha

So apparently Israel has created a blacklist of BDS groups. Who won't be allowed into the country. Boycotting the boycotters.

Rumour has it they are pissy because they will now not be able to access Israel's medical services. 

Bwahahaha!  How's that working for ya?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> So apparently Israel has created a blacklist of BDS groups. Who won't be allowed into the country. Boycotting the boycotters.
> 
> Rumour has it they are pissy because they will now not be able to access Israel's medical services.
> 
> Bwahahaha!  How's that working for ya?


Includes many Jews who can no longer visit relatives or otherwise travel to Israel.

How's that working for ya?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article was clearly posted today on the link I shared.
> Read the whole article and you will know if the visit did happen or not.
> 
> 
> 
> "The article was clearly posted today on the link I shared."  "The article was posted on December 13th, 2017"
> 
> Did you forget you posted the same story a month ago, little Fly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh.....you have a spider complex  !!!!   How pathetic.
> What exactly happened today in Jew Hatred world which led you to rant and bitch about nothing?
> 
> So......I posted about the story nearly a month ago......
> 
> Today there was more information.
> Which you went on to attempt to misinform about.
> 
> So Shoot me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose your weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this rehashed story has less information than last month's, where is the Israeli business leaders to travel to Bahrain in next normalization step ???
> 
> The Truth is the best weapon, Liars hate it
Click to expand...

Bitch on !!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently Israel has created a blacklist of BDS groups. Who won't be allowed into the country. Boycotting the boycotters.
> 
> Rumour has it they are pissy because they will now not be able to access Israel's medical services.
> 
> Bwahahaha!  How's that working for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Includes many Jews who can no longer visit relatives or otherwise travel to Israel.
> 
> How's that working for ya?
Click to expand...

If it is true, that is their problem.

They chose their side, they live with the consequences.
Attempting to destroy their ancestral homeland is not acceptable to Israel or any other country.  Any other country would have done the same.
Which is why many born Muslim Germans and others are not being allowed to return to the countries where they have citizenship if they went to join ISIS or any other group intent on attacking those countries.

Actions have consequences .


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli government has prepared a list of 20 organizations that lead BDS (boycott, divestment, and sanctions) campaigns, such that officials of these groups will not be allowed to enter Israel. Reasonable people can disagree on whether or not banning activists who seek to harm the country they desire to enter is the best policy approach or not. To be sure, the critiques of this policy and similar legislation tend to be highly political instead of substantive.

The organizations listed by Israel include the leaders of BDS against Israel – groups that through their “anti-normalization” and selective application of the universal principles of human rights, fail to promote peace and a two-state framework. Likewise, many of these groups go beyond simple critiques of Israel and instead aim their frustration at the very existence of the Jewish State.

For 15 years, NGO Monitor has tracked the funding and activities of self-proclaimed human rights non-governmental organizations (NGOs) that promote BDS and other delegitimization campaigns against Israel. NGO Monitor’s years of research into many of the organizations on the Israeli government list exposes that many of these groups advocate for a total boycott of Israel – including Israeli-made products, as well as academic, cultural, and sports institutions. This research also demonstrates that these groups are active in campaigns that promote hatred, antisemitism, and even utilize violent language regarding Israelis.

(full article online)

The Members of Israel’s BDS Blacklist


----------



## fanger

Over the years, we have been following utterances, insinuations and rumors that Benjamin Netanyahu is so troubled by human rights organizations that he dedicates a significant portion of his time and energy to fighting them. That struggle has been documented on this blog and on another blog, 0139, in detail. This week, working on a tip, we found Gerald Steinberg’s resume from 2004, two years after he established NGO Monitor. In it, under “additional activities,” Steinberg testifies that he served as a “consultant [to the] Government of Israel,” and as a member of the “Steering Committee, Forum on Antisemitism, Office of the Prime Minister, Government of Israel.” On his Hebrew-language profile on the NGO Monitor website, Steinberg describes himself as a “consultant to the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs.” (His English profile is missing that information.) In a profile attached to a 2006 op-ed, he is described as a consultant to the National Security Council, which is a part of the Prime Minister’s Office.

In other words, Gerald Steinberg claims that he works — or at least has worked — for the Israeli Prime Minister’s Office, and that is long after he founded NGO Monitor. Why is that important? It is necessary to explain, first of all, what Steinberg and his organizations are trying to accomplish. We’ll start by defining an NGO: a non-governmental organization, which carries out work that governments have difficulty performing, or don’t want to perform. Such organizations are called “civil society organizations” in Israel, or sometimes, human rights organizations, according to their respective functions. They do the work the government cannot do, precisely because one of their central roles is to levy criticism against, or to reveal crimes committed by the government.

What is NGO Monitor’s connection to the Israeli government? | +972 Magazine
*NGO Monitor* (*Non-governmental Organization Monitor*) is a non-governmental organization based in Jerusalem, which analyzes and reports on the output of the international NGO community from a pro-Israel perspective.[1] It has been characterized as being pro-Israel[4][5] and as right-wing.[6] NGO Monitor says in its mission statement that it was founded "to promote accountability, and advance a vigorous discussion on the reports and activities of humanitarian NGOs in the framework of the Arab–Israeli conflict."

The organization was founded in 2001 by Gerald M. Steinberg under the auspices of the Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs.[7] NGO Monitor became a legally and financially independent organization in 2007.[8]

The organization has been criticized by academic figures, diplomats, and journalists who have said that NGO Monitor's research is not objective,[9] that it does not examine right-wing NGOs,[10] and that it puts out information that it knows is wrong
NGO Monitor - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Over the years, we have been following utterances, insinuations and rumors that Benjamin Netanyahu is so troubled by human rights organizations that he dedicates a significant portion of his time and energy to fighting them. That struggle has been documented on this blog and on another blog, 0139, in detail. This week, working on a tip, we found Gerald Steinberg’s resume from 2004, two years after he established NGO Monitor. In it, under “additional activities,” Steinberg testifies that he served as a “consultant [to the] Government of Israel,” and as a member of the “Steering Committee, Forum on Antisemitism, Office of the Prime Minister, Government of Israel.” On his Hebrew-language profile on the NGO Monitor website, Steinberg describes himself as a “consultant to the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs.” (His English profile is missing that information.) In a profile attached to a 2006 op-ed, he is described as a consultant to the National Security Council, which is a part of the Prime Minister’s Office.
> 
> In other words, Gerald Steinberg claims that he works — or at least has worked — for the Israeli Prime Minister’s Office, and that is long after he founded NGO Monitor. Why is that important? It is necessary to explain, first of all, what Steinberg and his organizations are trying to accomplish. We’ll start by defining an NGO: a non-governmental organization, which carries out work that governments have difficulty performing, or don’t want to perform. Such organizations are called “civil society organizations” in Israel, or sometimes, human rights organizations, according to their respective functions. They do the work the government cannot do, precisely because one of their central roles is to levy criticism against, or to reveal crimes committed by the government.
> 
> What is NGO Monitor’s connection to the Israeli government? | +972 Magazine
> *NGO Monitor* (*Non-governmental Organization Monitor*) is a non-governmental organization based in Jerusalem, which analyzes and reports on the output of the international NGO community from a pro-Israel perspective.[1] It has been characterized as being pro-Israel[4][5] and as right-wing.[6] NGO Monitor says in its mission statement that it was founded "to promote accountability, and advance a vigorous discussion on the reports and activities of humanitarian NGOs in the framework of the Arab–Israeli conflict."
> 
> The organization was founded in 2001 by Gerald M. Steinberg under the auspices of the Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs.[7] NGO Monitor became a legally and financially independent organization in 2007.[8]
> 
> The organization has been criticized by academic figures, diplomats, and journalists who have said that NGO Monitor's research is not objective,[9] that it does not examine right-wing NGOs,[10] and that it puts out information that it knows is wrong
> NGO Monitor - Wikipedia


I am so happy that you are upset that those NGOs are not going to be allowed into Israel.


----------



## fanger

What is NGO Monitor’s connection to the Israeli government? | +972 Magazine Some are in israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> What is NGO Monitor’s connection to the Israeli government? | +972 Magazine Some are in israel


You also forget what is going to happen to those inside Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The DSB Movement (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network



this is easily hands down the best thread ever created in this section and the paid shills of Israel that have penetrated this site hate it.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

UNICEF Being Fed False Info By Anti-Israel Hate Groups To Target IDF


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is NGO Monitor’s connection to the Israeli government? | +972 Magazine Some are in israel
> 
> 
> 
> You also forget what is going to happen to those inside Israel.
Click to expand...

Nothing, israel is a democracy, right?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Exports Exceed $100 Billion in 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is NGO Monitor’s connection to the Israeli government? | +972 Magazine Some are in israel
> 
> 
> 
> You also forget what is going to happen to those inside Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, israel is a democracy, right?
Click to expand...

Yes, Israel is a Democracy.  A Democracy, which like all other Democracies will deport those who come into the country to harm its citizens.

Israel deports Swiss BDS activist


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And it was about time  ]


The committee, announced on Sunday by Public Security Minister Gilad Erdan and Interior Minister Arye Deri, will locate activists for the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement who are in the country, and will prevent BDS activists from entering.

The task force “is a necessary step in light of the malicious intentions of delegitimization activists who act to spread lies and twist the reality in our region,” Erdan said in his announcement, the Jerusalem Post reported. Erdan also serves as Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy Minister.

Read more: Israeli Government Task Force Formed to Locate, Deport BDS Activists


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> [ And it was about time  ]
> 
> 
> The committee, announced on Sunday by Public Security Minister Gilad Erdan and Interior Minister Arye Deri, will locate activists for the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement who are in the country, and will prevent BDS activists from entering.
> 
> The task force “is a necessary step in light of the malicious intentions of delegitimization activists who act to spread lies and twist the reality in our region,” Erdan said in his announcement, the Jerusalem Post reported. Erdan also serves as Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy Minister.
> 
> Read more: Israeli Government Task Force Formed to Locate, Deport BDS Activists


Didn't they try something similar two years ago?  Israel to crack down further on foreign pro-Palestinian activists

"This latest weapon in the intensifying Israeli legal, espionage and propaganda war against the BDS movement for Palestinian rights is a strong indicator of how desperate and irrational Israel’s regime of occupation, settler-colonialism and apartheid has become in its futile attempts to hinder the impressive growth of the BDS movement around the world.”

A list of zionist supporters living outside israel should also be compiled, for use in the future


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ And it was about time  ]
> 
> 
> The committee, announced on Sunday by Public Security Minister Gilad Erdan and Interior Minister Arye Deri, will locate activists for the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement who are in the country, and will prevent BDS activists from entering.
> 
> The task force “is a necessary step in light of the malicious intentions of delegitimization activists who act to spread lies and twist the reality in our region,” Erdan said in his announcement, the Jerusalem Post reported. Erdan also serves as Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy Minister.
> 
> Read more: Israeli Government Task Force Formed to Locate, Deport BDS Activists
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they try something similar two years ago?  Israel to crack down further on foreign pro-Palestinian activists
> 
> "This latest weapon in the intensifying Israeli legal, espionage and propaganda war against the BDS movement for Palestinian rights is a strong indicator of how desperate and irrational Israel’s regime of occupation, settler-colonialism and apartheid has become in its futile attempts to hinder the impressive growth of the BDS movement around the world.”
> 
> A list of zionist supporters living outside israel should also be compiled, for use in the future
Click to expand...

I just LOVEEEEE your source where it calls Israel government a REGIME, and how IRRATIONAL it is.

This part:

"settler-colonialism and apartheid has become in its futile attempts to hinder the impressive growth of the BDS movement around the world.”

is even better.

(no need to click on the link to find an Israel/Jew hating site)


The words the author wrote says it all.

And you posting it here, continues to say it all about you.

About BDS being deported from Israel......


Stay Tuned


----------



## fanger

the link....https://www .theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/08/israel-to-crack-down-further-on-foreign-pro-palestinian-activists


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> the link....https://www .theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/08/israel-to-crack-down-further-on-foreign-pro-palestinian-activists


It does not matter what the link is.
And being the Guardian, one of the most Anti Israel news sources in the world, as I said, the use of the words "regime", "occupation", etc, etc turns what should have been an unbiased source, the news, into a very biased one.

And being England.....the country which dishonored its commitment to recreate the Jewish Nation ON Jewish ancient land....


Ta, ta, chap !


----------



## fanger

The American Friends Service Committee, a Quaker organization honored with the 1947 Nobel Peace Prize for assisting and rescuing victims of the Nazis, is among the list of groups whose activists Israel has announced it will bar from entering the Jewish State. On Saturday it was revealed that the left-wing organizationJewish Voice for Peace was on the list.
Israel publishes BDS blacklist: These are the 20 groups whose members will be denied entry
*Israel Sets Up Secret Firm With Top Ex-generals, Envoys for Online 'Mass Awareness' Campaign 'To Fight Delegitimization'*
Among the shareholders are former UN ambassador Dore Gold and ex-generals Amos Yadlin and Yaakov Amidror. The new initiative will not be subject to the Freedom of Information Law
Israel sets up secret firm with ex-generals, diplomats for online 'mass awareness' campaign
*Former Israeli envoys to UN, IDF generals head state-funded company to fight ‘delegitimization’*


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> the link....https://www .theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/08/israel-to-crack-down-further-on-foreign-pro-palestinian-activists
> 
> 
> 
> It does not matter what the link is.
> And being the Guardian, one of the most Anti Israel news sources in the world, as I said, the use of the words "regime", "occupation", etc, etc turns what should have been an unbiased source, the news, into a very biased one.
> 
> And being England.....the country which dishonored its commitment to recreate the Jewish Nation ON Jewish ancient land....
> 
> 
> Ta, ta, chap !
Click to expand...

Why single out England from Great Britain?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> The American Friends Service Committee, a Quaker organization honored with the 1947 Nobel Peace Prize for assisting and rescuing victims of the Nazis, is among the list of groups whose activists Israel has announced it will bar from entering the Jewish State. On Saturday it was revealed that the left-wing organizationJewish Voice for Peace was on the list.
> Israel publishes BDS blacklist: These are the 20 groups whose members will be denied entry
> *Israel Sets Up Secret Firm With Top Ex-generals, Envoys for Online 'Mass Awareness' Campaign 'To Fight Delegitimization'*
> Among the shareholders are former UN ambassador Dore Gold and ex-generals Amos Yadlin and Yaakov Amidror. The new initiative will not be subject to the Freedom of Information Law
> Israel sets up secret firm with ex-generals, diplomats for online 'mass awareness' campaign
> *Former Israeli envoys to UN, IDF generals head state-funded company to fight ‘delegitimization’*


Look who does not think Jewish Voice For Peace is for peace:

Call out Jewish Voice for Peace for what they are: Anti-Peace extremists

........now, the words Jewish and Peace are there just to throw people off.
And the fact that they are of the LEFT thinking way about Israel, as in Israel must accept all of our demands about Palestine, and the Palestinians, and refugees, and the capital, etc, etc.......


Get it now as to why this "Jewish" organization is on the list not to enter Israel?

One wishes to destroy Israel, one does not get to visit or live in it.


----------



## jillian

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?


*Check all your medications. Make sure that you do not have tablets, drops, lotions, etc., made by Abic or Teva. It may mean that you will suffer from colds and flu this winter but, hey, that's a small price for you to pay in your campaign against Israel, isn't it?

While we are on the subject of your Israeli boycott, and the medical contributions to the world made by Israeli doctors and scientists, how about telling your pals to boycott the following.....

An Israeli company has developed a simple blood test that distinguishes between mild and more severe cases of Multiple Sclerosis. So, if you know anyone suffering from MS, tell them to ignore the Israeli patent that may, more accurately, diagnose their symptoms. An Israeli-made device helps restore the use of paralysed hands. This device electrically stimulates the hand muscles, providing hope to millions of stroke sufferers and victims of spinal injuries.

If you wish to remove this hope of a better quality of life to these people, go ahead and boycott Israel.

Young children with breathing problems will soon be sleeping more soundly, thanks to a new Israeli device called the Child Hood. This innovation replaces the inhalation mask with an improved drug delivery system that provides relief for child and parent. Please tell anxious mothers that they shouldn't use this device because of your passionate cause. 
These are just a few examples of how people have benefited medically from the Israeli know-how you wish toblock. Boycotts often affect research.
A new research center in Israel hopes to throw light on brain disorders such as depression and Alzheimer's disease. The Joseph Sangol Neuroscience Center in the Sheba Medical Center at Tel HaShomer Hospital aims to bring thousands of scientists and doctors to focus on brain research.

A researcher at Israel's Ben Gurion University has succeeded in creating human monoclonal antibodies, which can neutralise the highly contagious smallpox virus without inducing the dangerous side effects of the existing vaccine.

Two Israelis received the 2004 Nobel Prize in Chemistry. Doctors Ciechanover and Hershko's research and discovery of one of the human cells most important cyclical processes will lead the way to DNA repair, control of newly produced proteins, and immune defense systems. The Movement Disorder Surgery program at Israel's Hadassah Medical Center has successfully eliminated the physical manifestations of Parkinson's disease in a select group of patients with a deep brain stimulation technique.

For women who undergo hysterectomies each year for the treatment of uterine fibroids, the development in Israel of the ExAblate 2000 System is a welcome breakthrough, offering a non-invasive alternative to surgery. Israel is developing a nose drop that will provide a five-year flu vaccine. 'Given Imaging' in Yokneam, Israel, was awarded The 2004 Wall Street Journal Technology Innovation Award for its new PillCam, a tiny camera in a pill hat allows doctors to view the digestive tracts when swallowed by patients.

These are just a few of the medical projects that you can help stop with your Israeli boycott. But let's NOT get too obsessed with medical research, there are other ways you can make a personal sacrifice with your anti-Israel boycott.

Set a personal example. Throw away your computer! Most of Windows operating systems were developed by Microsoft-Israel.
The Pentium MMX Chip technology was designed at Intel in Israel. Both the Pentium 4 microprocessor and the Centrino processor were entirely designed, developed, and produced in Israel. Voice mail technology was developed in Israel. The technology for the AOL Instant Messenger ICQ was developed in 1996 in Israel by four young Israeli whiz kids. Both Microsoft and Cisco built their only R.& D. facilities outside the US in Israel. So, due to your complete boycott of anything Israeli, you now have poorer health and no computer. But your bad news does not end there. 

Get rid of your cellular phone too! Cell phone technology was also developed in Israel by Motorola, which has its biggest development center in Israel. Most of the latest technology in your mobile phone was developed by Israeli scientists.

Feeling unsettled? You should be. Part of your personal security rests with Israeli inventiveness, borne out of our urgent necessity to protect and defend our lives from the terrorists you support. A phone can remotely activate a bomb, or be used for tactical communications by terrorists, bank robbers, or hostage-takers. It is vital that official security and law enforcement authorities have access to cellular jamming and detection solutions. Enter Israel's Netline Communications Technologies with their security expertise to help the fight against terror.

A joint, non-profit, venture between Israel and Maryland will result in a > 5 day Business Development and Planning Conference in March 2005.Selected Israeli companies will partner with Maryland firms to provide innovation to the US need for homeland security. I also want you to know that Israel has the highest ratio of university degrees to the population in the world. Israel produces more scientific papers per capita - 109 per 10,000 - than any other nation.

Israel has the highest number of start-up companies per rata. Even in absolute terms, the second highest number, after the US. Israel has the highest ratio of patents filed. Israel has the highest concentration of hi-tech companies outside of Silicon Valley. Israel has more museums per capita than any other nation. Israel has the second highest publication of new books per capita. Relative to population, Israel is the largest immigrant-absorbing nation on earth. These immigrants come in search of democracy, religious freedom or expression, economic opportunity, and quality of life.

Believe it or not, Israel is the only country in the world, which had a net gain in the number of trees both in the 20th century and last year.

Israel is the only country on earth which has developed flourishing agriculture on an arid land. And the only one transferring its unique agricultural and irrigating technologies gratis to neighboring and African developing countries. So, you can vilify and demonize the State of Israel. You can continue your silly boycott, if you wish. But I wish you would consider the consequences, and the truth.

Think of the massive contribution that Israel is giving to the world, including the Palestinians - and to you - in science, medicine, communications, security. Above all, one of the most imminent beneficiaries of Israel's progressive society is the Palestinians who live close by and receive top flight medical and social services from Israel.

This service and attention to the medical, technological, and communication needs of the Palestinians would be put in jeopardy by your boycott.

Pro rata for population we, in Israel, are probably making a greater contribution than any other nation on earth.*

To Those Who Want to Boycott Israel - A Little Perspective

you should probably try to keep your hate from distorting your reality.


----------



## jillian

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American Friends Service Committee, a Quaker organization honored with the 1947 Nobel Peace Prize for assisting and rescuing victims of the Nazis, is among the list of groups whose activists Israel has announced it will bar from entering the Jewish State. On Saturday it was revealed that the left-wing organizationJewish Voice for Peace was on the list.
> Israel publishes BDS blacklist: These are the 20 groups whose members will be denied entry
> *Israel Sets Up Secret Firm With Top Ex-generals, Envoys for Online 'Mass Awareness' Campaign 'To Fight Delegitimization'*
> Among the shareholders are former UN ambassador Dore Gold and ex-generals Amos Yadlin and Yaakov Amidror. The new initiative will not be subject to the Freedom of Information Law
> Israel sets up secret firm with ex-generals, diplomats for online 'mass awareness' campaign
> *Former Israeli envoys to UN, IDF generals head state-funded company to fight ‘delegitimization’*
> 
> 
> 
> Look who does not think Jewish Voice For Peace is for peace:
> 
> Call out Jewish Voice for Peace for what they are: Anti-Peace extremists
> 
> ........now, the words Jewish and Peace are there just to throw people off.
> And the fact that they are of the LEFT thinking way about Israel, as in Israel must accept all of our demands about Palestine, and the Palestinians, and refugees, and the capital, etc, etc.......
> 
> 
> Get it now as to why this "Jewish" organization is on the list not to enter Israel?
> 
> One wishes to destroy Israel, one does not get to visit or live in it.
Click to expand...


are they "left"?  maybe you'd do better just to say they're stupid and self-hating.


----------



## PredFan

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> *Check all your medications. Make sure that you do not have tablets, drops, lotions, etc., made by Abic or Teva. It may mean that you will suffer from colds and flu this winter but, hey, that's a small price for you to pay in your campaign against Israel, isn't it?
> 
> While we are on the subject of your Israeli boycott, and the medical contributions to the world made by Israeli doctors and scientists, how about telling your pals to boycott the following.....
> 
> An Israeli company has developed a simple blood test that distinguishes between mild and more severe cases of Multiple Sclerosis. So, if you know anyone suffering from MS, tell them to ignore the Israeli patent that may, more accurately, diagnose their symptoms. An Israeli-made device helps restore the use of paralysed hands. This device electrically stimulates the hand muscles, providing hope to millions of stroke sufferers and victims of spinal injuries.
> 
> If you wish to remove this hope of a better quality of life to these people, go ahead and boycott Israel.
> 
> Young children with breathing problems will soon be sleeping more soundly, thanks to a new Israeli device called the Child Hood. This innovation replaces the inhalation mask with an improved drug delivery system that provides relief for child and parent. Please tell anxious mothers that they shouldn't use this device because of your passionate cause.
> These are just a few examples of how people have benefited medically from the Israeli know-how you wish toblock. Boycotts often affect research.
> A new research center in Israel hopes to throw light on brain disorders such as depression and Alzheimer's disease. The Joseph Sangol Neuroscience Center in the Sheba Medical Center at Tel HaShomer Hospital aims to bring thousands of scientists and doctors to focus on brain research.
> 
> A researcher at Israel's Ben Gurion University has succeeded in creating human monoclonal antibodies, which can neutralise the highly contagious smallpox virus without inducing the dangerous side effects of the existing vaccine.
> 
> Two Israelis received the 2004 Nobel Prize in Chemistry. Doctors Ciechanover and Hershko's research and discovery of one of the human cells most important cyclical processes will lead the way to DNA repair, control of newly produced proteins, and immune defense systems. The Movement Disorder Surgery program at Israel's Hadassah Medical Center has successfully eliminated the physical manifestations of Parkinson's disease in a select group of patients with a deep brain stimulation technique.
> 
> For women who undergo hysterectomies each year for the treatment of uterine fibroids, the development in Israel of the ExAblate 2000 System is a welcome breakthrough, offering a non-invasive alternative to surgery. Israel is developing a nose drop that will provide a five-year flu vaccine. 'Given Imaging' in Yokneam, Israel, was awarded The 2004 Wall Street Journal Technology Innovation Award for its new PillCam, a tiny camera in a pill hat allows doctors to view the digestive tracts when swallowed by patients.
> 
> These are just a few of the medical projects that you can help stop with your Israeli boycott. But let's NOT get too obsessed with medical research, there are other ways you can make a personal sacrifice with your anti-Israel boycott.
> 
> Set a personal example. Throw away your computer! Most of Windows operating systems were developed by Microsoft-Israel.
> The Pentium MMX Chip technology was designed at Intel in Israel. Both the Pentium 4 microprocessor and the Centrino processor were entirely designed, developed, and produced in Israel. Voice mail technology was developed in Israel. The technology for the AOL Instant Messenger ICQ was developed in 1996 in Israel by four young Israeli whiz kids. Both Microsoft and Cisco built their only R.& D. facilities outside the US in Israel. So, due to your complete boycott of anything Israeli, you now have poorer health and no computer. But your bad news does not end there.
> 
> Get rid of your cellular phone too! Cell phone technology was also developed in Israel by Motorola, which has its biggest development center in Israel. Most of the latest technology in your mobile phone was developed by Israeli scientists.
> 
> Feeling unsettled? You should be. Part of your personal security rests with Israeli inventiveness, borne out of our urgent necessity to protect and defend our lives from the terrorists you support. A phone can remotely activate a bomb, or be used for tactical communications by terrorists, bank robbers, or hostage-takers. It is vital that official security and law enforcement authorities have access to cellular jamming and detection solutions. Enter Israel's Netline Communications Technologies with their security expertise to help the fight against terror.
> 
> A joint, non-profit, venture between Israel and Maryland will result in a > 5 day Business Development and Planning Conference in March 2005.Selected Israeli companies will partner with Maryland firms to provide innovation to the US need for homeland security. I also want you to know that Israel has the highest ratio of university degrees to the population in the world. Israel produces more scientific papers per capita - 109 per 10,000 - than any other nation.
> 
> Israel has the highest number of start-up companies per rata. Even in absolute terms, the second highest number, after the US. Israel has the highest ratio of patents filed. Israel has the highest concentration of hi-tech companies outside of Silicon Valley. Israel has more museums per capita than any other nation. Israel has the second highest publication of new books per capita. Relative to population, Israel is the largest immigrant-absorbing nation on earth. These immigrants come in search of democracy, religious freedom or expression, economic opportunity, and quality of life.
> 
> Believe it or not, Israel is the only country in the world, which had a net gain in the number of trees both in the 20th century and last year.
> 
> Israel is the only country on earth which has developed flourishing agriculture on an arid land. And the only one transferring its unique agricultural and irrigating technologies gratis to neighboring and African developing countries. So, you can vilify and demonize the State of Israel. You can continue your silly boycott, if you wish. But I wish you would consider the consequences, and the truth.
> 
> Think of the massive contribution that Israel is giving to the world, including the Palestinians - and to you - in science, medicine, communications, security. Above all, one of the most imminent beneficiaries of Israel's progressive society is the Palestinians who live close by and receive top flight medical and social services from Israel.
> 
> This service and attention to the medical, technological, and communication needs of the Palestinians would be put in jeopardy by your boycott.
> 
> Pro rata for population we, in Israel, are probably making a greater contribution than any other nation on earth.*
> 
> To Those Who Want to Boycott Israel - A Little Perspective
> 
> you should probably try to keep your hate from distorting your reality.
Click to expand...


Actually idiot, I'm a huge supporter of Israel. much more than you liberal fucktards who support Hamas and bow to your God Obama who disrespected and undermined Israel constantly.

Are you ever right about anything at all?


----------



## jillian

PredFan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> *Check all your medications. Make sure that you do not have tablets, drops, lotions, etc., made by Abic or Teva. It may mean that you will suffer from colds and flu this winter but, hey, that's a small price for you to pay in your campaign against Israel, isn't it?
> 
> While we are on the subject of your Israeli boycott, and the medical contributions to the world made by Israeli doctors and scientists, how about telling your pals to boycott the following.....
> 
> An Israeli company has developed a simple blood test that distinguishes between mild and more severe cases of Multiple Sclerosis. So, if you know anyone suffering from MS, tell them to ignore the Israeli patent that may, more accurately, diagnose their symptoms. An Israeli-made device helps restore the use of paralysed hands. This device electrically stimulates the hand muscles, providing hope to millions of stroke sufferers and victims of spinal injuries.
> 
> If you wish to remove this hope of a better quality of life to these people, go ahead and boycott Israel.
> 
> Young children with breathing problems will soon be sleeping more soundly, thanks to a new Israeli device called the Child Hood. This innovation replaces the inhalation mask with an improved drug delivery system that provides relief for child and parent. Please tell anxious mothers that they shouldn't use this device because of your passionate cause.
> These are just a few examples of how people have benefited medically from the Israeli know-how you wish toblock. Boycotts often affect research.
> A new research center in Israel hopes to throw light on brain disorders such as depression and Alzheimer's disease. The Joseph Sangol Neuroscience Center in the Sheba Medical Center at Tel HaShomer Hospital aims to bring thousands of scientists and doctors to focus on brain research.
> 
> A researcher at Israel's Ben Gurion University has succeeded in creating human monoclonal antibodies, which can neutralise the highly contagious smallpox virus without inducing the dangerous side effects of the existing vaccine.
> 
> Two Israelis received the 2004 Nobel Prize in Chemistry. Doctors Ciechanover and Hershko's research and discovery of one of the human cells most important cyclical processes will lead the way to DNA repair, control of newly produced proteins, and immune defense systems. The Movement Disorder Surgery program at Israel's Hadassah Medical Center has successfully eliminated the physical manifestations of Parkinson's disease in a select group of patients with a deep brain stimulation technique.
> 
> For women who undergo hysterectomies each year for the treatment of uterine fibroids, the development in Israel of the ExAblate 2000 System is a welcome breakthrough, offering a non-invasive alternative to surgery. Israel is developing a nose drop that will provide a five-year flu vaccine. 'Given Imaging' in Yokneam, Israel, was awarded The 2004 Wall Street Journal Technology Innovation Award for its new PillCam, a tiny camera in a pill hat allows doctors to view the digestive tracts when swallowed by patients.
> 
> These are just a few of the medical projects that you can help stop with your Israeli boycott. But let's NOT get too obsessed with medical research, there are other ways you can make a personal sacrifice with your anti-Israel boycott.
> 
> Set a personal example. Throw away your computer! Most of Windows operating systems were developed by Microsoft-Israel.
> The Pentium MMX Chip technology was designed at Intel in Israel. Both the Pentium 4 microprocessor and the Centrino processor were entirely designed, developed, and produced in Israel. Voice mail technology was developed in Israel. The technology for the AOL Instant Messenger ICQ was developed in 1996 in Israel by four young Israeli whiz kids. Both Microsoft and Cisco built their only R.& D. facilities outside the US in Israel. So, due to your complete boycott of anything Israeli, you now have poorer health and no computer. But your bad news does not end there.
> 
> Get rid of your cellular phone too! Cell phone technology was also developed in Israel by Motorola, which has its biggest development center in Israel. Most of the latest technology in your mobile phone was developed by Israeli scientists.
> 
> Feeling unsettled? You should be. Part of your personal security rests with Israeli inventiveness, borne out of our urgent necessity to protect and defend our lives from the terrorists you support. A phone can remotely activate a bomb, or be used for tactical communications by terrorists, bank robbers, or hostage-takers. It is vital that official security and law enforcement authorities have access to cellular jamming and detection solutions. Enter Israel's Netline Communications Technologies with their security expertise to help the fight against terror.
> 
> A joint, non-profit, venture between Israel and Maryland will result in a > 5 day Business Development and Planning Conference in March 2005.Selected Israeli companies will partner with Maryland firms to provide innovation to the US need for homeland security. I also want you to know that Israel has the highest ratio of university degrees to the population in the world. Israel produces more scientific papers per capita - 109 per 10,000 - than any other nation.
> 
> Israel has the highest number of start-up companies per rata. Even in absolute terms, the second highest number, after the US. Israel has the highest ratio of patents filed. Israel has the highest concentration of hi-tech companies outside of Silicon Valley. Israel has more museums per capita than any other nation. Israel has the second highest publication of new books per capita. Relative to population, Israel is the largest immigrant-absorbing nation on earth. These immigrants come in search of democracy, religious freedom or expression, economic opportunity, and quality of life.
> 
> Believe it or not, Israel is the only country in the world, which had a net gain in the number of trees both in the 20th century and last year.
> 
> Israel is the only country on earth which has developed flourishing agriculture on an arid land. And the only one transferring its unique agricultural and irrigating technologies gratis to neighboring and African developing countries. So, you can vilify and demonize the State of Israel. You can continue your silly boycott, if you wish. But I wish you would consider the consequences, and the truth.
> 
> Think of the massive contribution that Israel is giving to the world, including the Palestinians - and to you - in science, medicine, communications, security. Above all, one of the most imminent beneficiaries of Israel's progressive society is the Palestinians who live close by and receive top flight medical and social services from Israel.
> 
> This service and attention to the medical, technological, and communication needs of the Palestinians would be put in jeopardy by your boycott.
> 
> Pro rata for population we, in Israel, are probably making a greater contribution than any other nation on earth.*
> 
> To Those Who Want to Boycott Israel - A Little Perspective
> 
> you should probably try to keep your hate from distorting your reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually idiot, I'm a huge supporter of Israel. much more than you liberal fucktards who support Hamas and bow to your God Obama who disrespected and undermined Israel constantly.
> 
> Are you ever right about anything at all?
Click to expand...


you were the one who asked what Israel has made that you could boycott. that made you sound like one of the slobs....

so yes, I'm right about most things. not all... but it's kind of YOUR responsibility to make sure your comments are clear.


----------



## PredFan

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> *Check all your medications. Make sure that you do not have tablets, drops, lotions, etc., made by Abic or Teva. It may mean that you will suffer from colds and flu this winter but, hey, that's a small price for you to pay in your campaign against Israel, isn't it?
> 
> While we are on the subject of your Israeli boycott, and the medical contributions to the world made by Israeli doctors and scientists, how about telling your pals to boycott the following.....
> 
> An Israeli company has developed a simple blood test that distinguishes between mild and more severe cases of Multiple Sclerosis. So, if you know anyone suffering from MS, tell them to ignore the Israeli patent that may, more accurately, diagnose their symptoms. An Israeli-made device helps restore the use of paralysed hands. This device electrically stimulates the hand muscles, providing hope to millions of stroke sufferers and victims of spinal injuries.
> 
> If you wish to remove this hope of a better quality of life to these people, go ahead and boycott Israel.
> 
> Young children with breathing problems will soon be sleeping more soundly, thanks to a new Israeli device called the Child Hood. This innovation replaces the inhalation mask with an improved drug delivery system that provides relief for child and parent. Please tell anxious mothers that they shouldn't use this device because of your passionate cause.
> These are just a few examples of how people have benefited medically from the Israeli know-how you wish toblock. Boycotts often affect research.
> A new research center in Israel hopes to throw light on brain disorders such as depression and Alzheimer's disease. The Joseph Sangol Neuroscience Center in the Sheba Medical Center at Tel HaShomer Hospital aims to bring thousands of scientists and doctors to focus on brain research.
> 
> A researcher at Israel's Ben Gurion University has succeeded in creating human monoclonal antibodies, which can neutralise the highly contagious smallpox virus without inducing the dangerous side effects of the existing vaccine.
> 
> Two Israelis received the 2004 Nobel Prize in Chemistry. Doctors Ciechanover and Hershko's research and discovery of one of the human cells most important cyclical processes will lead the way to DNA repair, control of newly produced proteins, and immune defense systems. The Movement Disorder Surgery program at Israel's Hadassah Medical Center has successfully eliminated the physical manifestations of Parkinson's disease in a select group of patients with a deep brain stimulation technique.
> 
> For women who undergo hysterectomies each year for the treatment of uterine fibroids, the development in Israel of the ExAblate 2000 System is a welcome breakthrough, offering a non-invasive alternative to surgery. Israel is developing a nose drop that will provide a five-year flu vaccine. 'Given Imaging' in Yokneam, Israel, was awarded The 2004 Wall Street Journal Technology Innovation Award for its new PillCam, a tiny camera in a pill hat allows doctors to view the digestive tracts when swallowed by patients.
> 
> These are just a few of the medical projects that you can help stop with your Israeli boycott. But let's NOT get too obsessed with medical research, there are other ways you can make a personal sacrifice with your anti-Israel boycott.
> 
> Set a personal example. Throw away your computer! Most of Windows operating systems were developed by Microsoft-Israel.
> The Pentium MMX Chip technology was designed at Intel in Israel. Both the Pentium 4 microprocessor and the Centrino processor were entirely designed, developed, and produced in Israel. Voice mail technology was developed in Israel. The technology for the AOL Instant Messenger ICQ was developed in 1996 in Israel by four young Israeli whiz kids. Both Microsoft and Cisco built their only R.& D. facilities outside the US in Israel. So, due to your complete boycott of anything Israeli, you now have poorer health and no computer. But your bad news does not end there.
> 
> Get rid of your cellular phone too! Cell phone technology was also developed in Israel by Motorola, which has its biggest development center in Israel. Most of the latest technology in your mobile phone was developed by Israeli scientists.
> 
> Feeling unsettled? You should be. Part of your personal security rests with Israeli inventiveness, borne out of our urgent necessity to protect and defend our lives from the terrorists you support. A phone can remotely activate a bomb, or be used for tactical communications by terrorists, bank robbers, or hostage-takers. It is vital that official security and law enforcement authorities have access to cellular jamming and detection solutions. Enter Israel's Netline Communications Technologies with their security expertise to help the fight against terror.
> 
> A joint, non-profit, venture between Israel and Maryland will result in a > 5 day Business Development and Planning Conference in March 2005.Selected Israeli companies will partner with Maryland firms to provide innovation to the US need for homeland security. I also want you to know that Israel has the highest ratio of university degrees to the population in the world. Israel produces more scientific papers per capita - 109 per 10,000 - than any other nation.
> 
> Israel has the highest number of start-up companies per rata. Even in absolute terms, the second highest number, after the US. Israel has the highest ratio of patents filed. Israel has the highest concentration of hi-tech companies outside of Silicon Valley. Israel has more museums per capita than any other nation. Israel has the second highest publication of new books per capita. Relative to population, Israel is the largest immigrant-absorbing nation on earth. These immigrants come in search of democracy, religious freedom or expression, economic opportunity, and quality of life.
> 
> Believe it or not, Israel is the only country in the world, which had a net gain in the number of trees both in the 20th century and last year.
> 
> Israel is the only country on earth which has developed flourishing agriculture on an arid land. And the only one transferring its unique agricultural and irrigating technologies gratis to neighboring and African developing countries. So, you can vilify and demonize the State of Israel. You can continue your silly boycott, if you wish. But I wish you would consider the consequences, and the truth.
> 
> Think of the massive contribution that Israel is giving to the world, including the Palestinians - and to you - in science, medicine, communications, security. Above all, one of the most imminent beneficiaries of Israel's progressive society is the Palestinians who live close by and receive top flight medical and social services from Israel.
> 
> This service and attention to the medical, technological, and communication needs of the Palestinians would be put in jeopardy by your boycott.
> 
> Pro rata for population we, in Israel, are probably making a greater contribution than any other nation on earth.*
> 
> To Those Who Want to Boycott Israel - A Little Perspective
> 
> you should probably try to keep your hate from distorting your reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually idiot, I'm a huge supporter of Israel. much more than you liberal fucktards who support Hamas and bow to your God Obama who disrespected and undermined Israel constantly.
> 
> Are you ever right about anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you were the one who asked what Israel has made that you could boycott. that made you sound like one of the slobs....
> 
> so yes, I'm right about most things. not all... but it's kind of YOUR responsibility to make sure your comments are clear.
Click to expand...


Learn to read, idiot.

I have never seen you right about anything at all. And you are wrong about me.


----------



## jillian

PredFan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> *Check all your medications. Make sure that you do not have tablets, drops, lotions, etc., made by Abic or Teva. It may mean that you will suffer from colds and flu this winter but, hey, that's a small price for you to pay in your campaign against Israel, isn't it?
> 
> While we are on the subject of your Israeli boycott, and the medical contributions to the world made by Israeli doctors and scientists, how about telling your pals to boycott the following.....
> 
> An Israeli company has developed a simple blood test that distinguishes between mild and more severe cases of Multiple Sclerosis. So, if you know anyone suffering from MS, tell them to ignore the Israeli patent that may, more accurately, diagnose their symptoms. An Israeli-made device helps restore the use of paralysed hands. This device electrically stimulates the hand muscles, providing hope to millions of stroke sufferers and victims of spinal injuries.
> 
> If you wish to remove this hope of a better quality of life to these people, go ahead and boycott Israel.
> 
> Young children with breathing problems will soon be sleeping more soundly, thanks to a new Israeli device called the Child Hood. This innovation replaces the inhalation mask with an improved drug delivery system that provides relief for child and parent. Please tell anxious mothers that they shouldn't use this device because of your passionate cause.
> These are just a few examples of how people have benefited medically from the Israeli know-how you wish toblock. Boycotts often affect research.
> A new research center in Israel hopes to throw light on brain disorders such as depression and Alzheimer's disease. The Joseph Sangol Neuroscience Center in the Sheba Medical Center at Tel HaShomer Hospital aims to bring thousands of scientists and doctors to focus on brain research.
> 
> A researcher at Israel's Ben Gurion University has succeeded in creating human monoclonal antibodies, which can neutralise the highly contagious smallpox virus without inducing the dangerous side effects of the existing vaccine.
> 
> Two Israelis received the 2004 Nobel Prize in Chemistry. Doctors Ciechanover and Hershko's research and discovery of one of the human cells most important cyclical processes will lead the way to DNA repair, control of newly produced proteins, and immune defense systems. The Movement Disorder Surgery program at Israel's Hadassah Medical Center has successfully eliminated the physical manifestations of Parkinson's disease in a select group of patients with a deep brain stimulation technique.
> 
> For women who undergo hysterectomies each year for the treatment of uterine fibroids, the development in Israel of the ExAblate 2000 System is a welcome breakthrough, offering a non-invasive alternative to surgery. Israel is developing a nose drop that will provide a five-year flu vaccine. 'Given Imaging' in Yokneam, Israel, was awarded The 2004 Wall Street Journal Technology Innovation Award for its new PillCam, a tiny camera in a pill hat allows doctors to view the digestive tracts when swallowed by patients.
> 
> These are just a few of the medical projects that you can help stop with your Israeli boycott. But let's NOT get too obsessed with medical research, there are other ways you can make a personal sacrifice with your anti-Israel boycott.
> 
> Set a personal example. Throw away your computer! Most of Windows operating systems were developed by Microsoft-Israel.
> The Pentium MMX Chip technology was designed at Intel in Israel. Both the Pentium 4 microprocessor and the Centrino processor were entirely designed, developed, and produced in Israel. Voice mail technology was developed in Israel. The technology for the AOL Instant Messenger ICQ was developed in 1996 in Israel by four young Israeli whiz kids. Both Microsoft and Cisco built their only R.& D. facilities outside the US in Israel. So, due to your complete boycott of anything Israeli, you now have poorer health and no computer. But your bad news does not end there.
> 
> Get rid of your cellular phone too! Cell phone technology was also developed in Israel by Motorola, which has its biggest development center in Israel. Most of the latest technology in your mobile phone was developed by Israeli scientists.
> 
> Feeling unsettled? You should be. Part of your personal security rests with Israeli inventiveness, borne out of our urgent necessity to protect and defend our lives from the terrorists you support. A phone can remotely activate a bomb, or be used for tactical communications by terrorists, bank robbers, or hostage-takers. It is vital that official security and law enforcement authorities have access to cellular jamming and detection solutions. Enter Israel's Netline Communications Technologies with their security expertise to help the fight against terror.
> 
> A joint, non-profit, venture between Israel and Maryland will result in a > 5 day Business Development and Planning Conference in March 2005.Selected Israeli companies will partner with Maryland firms to provide innovation to the US need for homeland security. I also want you to know that Israel has the highest ratio of university degrees to the population in the world. Israel produces more scientific papers per capita - 109 per 10,000 - than any other nation.
> 
> Israel has the highest number of start-up companies per rata. Even in absolute terms, the second highest number, after the US. Israel has the highest ratio of patents filed. Israel has the highest concentration of hi-tech companies outside of Silicon Valley. Israel has more museums per capita than any other nation. Israel has the second highest publication of new books per capita. Relative to population, Israel is the largest immigrant-absorbing nation on earth. These immigrants come in search of democracy, religious freedom or expression, economic opportunity, and quality of life.
> 
> Believe it or not, Israel is the only country in the world, which had a net gain in the number of trees both in the 20th century and last year.
> 
> Israel is the only country on earth which has developed flourishing agriculture on an arid land. And the only one transferring its unique agricultural and irrigating technologies gratis to neighboring and African developing countries. So, you can vilify and demonize the State of Israel. You can continue your silly boycott, if you wish. But I wish you would consider the consequences, and the truth.
> 
> Think of the massive contribution that Israel is giving to the world, including the Palestinians - and to you - in science, medicine, communications, security. Above all, one of the most imminent beneficiaries of Israel's progressive society is the Palestinians who live close by and receive top flight medical and social services from Israel.
> 
> This service and attention to the medical, technological, and communication needs of the Palestinians would be put in jeopardy by your boycott.
> 
> Pro rata for population we, in Israel, are probably making a greater contribution than any other nation on earth.*
> 
> To Those Who Want to Boycott Israel - A Little Perspective
> 
> you should probably try to keep your hate from distorting your reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually idiot, I'm a huge supporter of Israel. much more than you liberal fucktards who support Hamas and bow to your God Obama who disrespected and undermined Israel constantly.
> 
> Are you ever right about anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you were the one who asked what Israel has made that you could boycott. that made you sound like one of the slobs....
> 
> so yes, I'm right about most things. not all... but it's kind of YOUR responsibility to make sure your comments are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to read, idiot.
> 
> I have never seen you right about anything at all. And you are wrong about me.
Click to expand...


show me where your statement would have indicated support for Israel.

funny, I've never seen *you* correct about anything in all the time you've been on this board.

but if you're good with Israel, we have something we're both correct about.

now stop slobbering.


----------



## Lastamender

Palestinian Authority paid terrorists nearly $350 million in 2017


----------



## fanger

A “terrorist” is defined in the bill as anyone who committed a security offense, whether or not he or she was convicted by a court    Palestinian Authority paid terrorists nearly $350 million in 2017

Administrative detention is incarceration without trial or charge, alleging that a person plans to commit a future offense. It has no time limit, and the evidence on which it is based is not disclosed. Israel employs this measure extensively and routinely, and has used it to hold thousands of Palestinians for lengthy periods of time. While detention orders are formally reviewed, this is merely a semblance of judicial oversight, as detainees cannot reasonably mount a defense against undisclosed allegations. Nevertheless, courts uphold the vast majority of orders.
Administrative Detention
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-policy-hamas-links-hamza-hamad-a7543206.html


----------



## PredFan

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> *Check all your medications. Make sure that you do not have tablets, drops, lotions, etc., made by Abic or Teva. It may mean that you will suffer from colds and flu this winter but, hey, that's a small price for you to pay in your campaign against Israel, isn't it?
> 
> While we are on the subject of your Israeli boycott, and the medical contributions to the world made by Israeli doctors and scientists, how about telling your pals to boycott the following.....
> 
> An Israeli company has developed a simple blood test that distinguishes between mild and more severe cases of Multiple Sclerosis. So, if you know anyone suffering from MS, tell them to ignore the Israeli patent that may, more accurately, diagnose their symptoms. An Israeli-made device helps restore the use of paralysed hands. This device electrically stimulates the hand muscles, providing hope to millions of stroke sufferers and victims of spinal injuries.
> 
> If you wish to remove this hope of a better quality of life to these people, go ahead and boycott Israel.
> 
> Young children with breathing problems will soon be sleeping more soundly, thanks to a new Israeli device called the Child Hood. This innovation replaces the inhalation mask with an improved drug delivery system that provides relief for child and parent. Please tell anxious mothers that they shouldn't use this device because of your passionate cause.
> These are just a few examples of how people have benefited medically from the Israeli know-how you wish toblock. Boycotts often affect research.
> A new research center in Israel hopes to throw light on brain disorders such as depression and Alzheimer's disease. The Joseph Sangol Neuroscience Center in the Sheba Medical Center at Tel HaShomer Hospital aims to bring thousands of scientists and doctors to focus on brain research.
> 
> A researcher at Israel's Ben Gurion University has succeeded in creating human monoclonal antibodies, which can neutralise the highly contagious smallpox virus without inducing the dangerous side effects of the existing vaccine.
> 
> Two Israelis received the 2004 Nobel Prize in Chemistry. Doctors Ciechanover and Hershko's research and discovery of one of the human cells most important cyclical processes will lead the way to DNA repair, control of newly produced proteins, and immune defense systems. The Movement Disorder Surgery program at Israel's Hadassah Medical Center has successfully eliminated the physical manifestations of Parkinson's disease in a select group of patients with a deep brain stimulation technique.
> 
> For women who undergo hysterectomies each year for the treatment of uterine fibroids, the development in Israel of the ExAblate 2000 System is a welcome breakthrough, offering a non-invasive alternative to surgery. Israel is developing a nose drop that will provide a five-year flu vaccine. 'Given Imaging' in Yokneam, Israel, was awarded The 2004 Wall Street Journal Technology Innovation Award for its new PillCam, a tiny camera in a pill hat allows doctors to view the digestive tracts when swallowed by patients.
> 
> These are just a few of the medical projects that you can help stop with your Israeli boycott. But let's NOT get too obsessed with medical research, there are other ways you can make a personal sacrifice with your anti-Israel boycott.
> 
> Set a personal example. Throw away your computer! Most of Windows operating systems were developed by Microsoft-Israel.
> The Pentium MMX Chip technology was designed at Intel in Israel. Both the Pentium 4 microprocessor and the Centrino processor were entirely designed, developed, and produced in Israel. Voice mail technology was developed in Israel. The technology for the AOL Instant Messenger ICQ was developed in 1996 in Israel by four young Israeli whiz kids. Both Microsoft and Cisco built their only R.& D. facilities outside the US in Israel. So, due to your complete boycott of anything Israeli, you now have poorer health and no computer. But your bad news does not end there.
> 
> Get rid of your cellular phone too! Cell phone technology was also developed in Israel by Motorola, which has its biggest development center in Israel. Most of the latest technology in your mobile phone was developed by Israeli scientists.
> 
> Feeling unsettled? You should be. Part of your personal security rests with Israeli inventiveness, borne out of our urgent necessity to protect and defend our lives from the terrorists you support. A phone can remotely activate a bomb, or be used for tactical communications by terrorists, bank robbers, or hostage-takers. It is vital that official security and law enforcement authorities have access to cellular jamming and detection solutions. Enter Israel's Netline Communications Technologies with their security expertise to help the fight against terror.
> 
> A joint, non-profit, venture between Israel and Maryland will result in a > 5 day Business Development and Planning Conference in March 2005.Selected Israeli companies will partner with Maryland firms to provide innovation to the US need for homeland security. I also want you to know that Israel has the highest ratio of university degrees to the population in the world. Israel produces more scientific papers per capita - 109 per 10,000 - than any other nation.
> 
> Israel has the highest number of start-up companies per rata. Even in absolute terms, the second highest number, after the US. Israel has the highest ratio of patents filed. Israel has the highest concentration of hi-tech companies outside of Silicon Valley. Israel has more museums per capita than any other nation. Israel has the second highest publication of new books per capita. Relative to population, Israel is the largest immigrant-absorbing nation on earth. These immigrants come in search of democracy, religious freedom or expression, economic opportunity, and quality of life.
> 
> Believe it or not, Israel is the only country in the world, which had a net gain in the number of trees both in the 20th century and last year.
> 
> Israel is the only country on earth which has developed flourishing agriculture on an arid land. And the only one transferring its unique agricultural and irrigating technologies gratis to neighboring and African developing countries. So, you can vilify and demonize the State of Israel. You can continue your silly boycott, if you wish. But I wish you would consider the consequences, and the truth.
> 
> Think of the massive contribution that Israel is giving to the world, including the Palestinians - and to you - in science, medicine, communications, security. Above all, one of the most imminent beneficiaries of Israel's progressive society is the Palestinians who live close by and receive top flight medical and social services from Israel.
> 
> This service and attention to the medical, technological, and communication needs of the Palestinians would be put in jeopardy by your boycott.
> 
> Pro rata for population we, in Israel, are probably making a greater contribution than any other nation on earth.*
> 
> To Those Who Want to Boycott Israel - A Little Perspective
> 
> you should probably try to keep your hate from distorting your reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually idiot, I'm a huge supporter of Israel. much more than you liberal fucktards who support Hamas and bow to your God Obama who disrespected and undermined Israel constantly.
> 
> Are you ever right about anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you were the one who asked what Israel has made that you could boycott. that made you sound like one of the slobs....
> 
> so yes, I'm right about most things. not all... but it's kind of YOUR responsibility to make sure your comments are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to read, idiot.
> 
> I have never seen you right about anything at all. And you are wrong about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show me where your statement would have indicated support for Israel.
> 
> funny, I've never seen *you* correct about anything in all the time you've been on this board.
> 
> but if you're good with Israel, we have something we're both correct about.
> 
> now stop slobbering.
Click to expand...


Learn to read moron. Goodbye.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chris Rock bares soul in roaringly honest Israel debut


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli 'Wonder Woman' actress becomes brand ambassador for smartphone maker aiming to make a comeback.

(full article online)

Smartphone company signs Gal Gadot as celebrity spokesperson


----------



## Sixties Fan

South African Zulu King Invokes Fight Against AIDS, Drought, in Plea to ANC Government to Retain Close Israel Ties


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel’s BDS blacklist is straight out of apartheid. The UK can’t condone it *

Israel’s “BDS blacklist”, published in the Israeli media on Sunday, bans 20 charities and human rights groups from entering the country, because they support the Palestinian-led boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement – a campaign that holds Israel to account over violations of Palestinian rights and international law.

This repressive move is borrowed straight from the playbook of South Africa’s apartheid regime, which had the same aim of silencing critics. Ultimately, Israel’s blacklist will fail, just as South Africa’s did. But first and foremost, the ban calls for a robust condemnation from people of conscience around the world – and the UK government, which continues to
conduct “business as usual” with Israel.

As one of the blacklisted organisations, War on Want is in good company, alongside groups such as the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights, Jewish Voice for Peace and the American Friends Service Committee – a US Quaker group awarded a Nobel peace prize in 1947 for assisting people persecuted by the Nazis.

Barring foreign advocates of human rights and international law is the latest in a string of increasingly frantic attempts to gag critics of the Israeli government’s unjust and illegal policies, and to intimidate the growing global movement in defence of Palestinian rights.

Israel’s BDS blacklist is straight out of apartheid. The UK can’t condone it | Asad Rehman


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel’s BDS blacklist is straight out of apartheid. The UK can’t condone it *
> 
> Israel’s “BDS blacklist”, published in the Israeli media on Sunday, bans 20 charities and human rights groups from entering the country, because they support the Palestinian-led boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement – a campaign that holds Israel to account over violations of Palestinian rights and international law.
> 
> This repressive move is borrowed straight from the playbook of South Africa’s apartheid regime, which had the same aim of silencing critics. Ultimately, Israel’s blacklist will fail, just as South Africa’s did. But first and foremost, the ban calls for a robust condemnation from people of conscience around the world – and the UK government, which continues to
> conduct “business as usual” with Israel.
> 
> As one of the blacklisted organisations, War on Want is in good company, alongside groups such as the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights, Jewish Voice for Peace and the American Friends Service Committee – a US Quaker group awarded a Nobel peace prize in 1947 for assisting people persecuted by the Nazis.
> 
> Barring foreign advocates of human rights and international law is the latest in a string of increasingly frantic attempts to gag critics of the Israeli government’s unjust and illegal policies, and to intimidate the growing global movement in defence of Palestinian rights.
> 
> Israel’s BDS blacklist is straight out of apartheid. The UK can’t condone it | Asad Rehman


*Asad Rehman moves to War on Want | Third Sector*
https://www.thirdsector.co.uk/asad-rehman-moves-war-want/management/.../1433336
May 12, 2017 - *Asad Rehman is the new executive director of the anti-poverty charity War on Want.*

(All together now........Ahhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Against Israel: How Effective Is It?*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestine Legal Receives Academic Freedom Award*

Palestine Legal has been awarded the Middle East Studies Association of North America's (MESA) 2017 Academic Freedom Award.

The award, which has been given since 2001, is "presented on appropriate occasions in recognition of sustained contributions in support of academic freedom in the Middle East and North Africa, and/or in North America."

Working with organizations such as Jewish Voice for Peace, the Center for Constitutional Rights, and the National Lawyers Guild, Palestine Legal also engages in advocacy against administrative initiatives that could censor free speech on campus, makes recommendations to administrators, and files lawsuits to defend the constitutional rights of students and faculty.

*Dima Khalidi, Director of Palestine Legal, acknowledging receipt of the award, stated:*

Many thanks to MESA for this honor. The intensifying attacks on academics whose scholarship and public advocacy touch on the Palestinian experience are part of a larger assault on the movement for Palestinian rights, on the First Amendment and on truth itself in this dystopian political moment. We are proud to defend the right to dissent that is so essential to academia and our free society.

Palestine Legal Receives Academic Freedom Award


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Future Does Not Belong to Those Who Slander Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli 'Wonder Woman' actress becomes brand ambassador for smartphone maker aiming to make a comeback.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Smartphone company signs Gal Gadot as celebrity spokesperson


Cool, very attractive woman.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli 'Wonder Woman' actress becomes brand ambassador for smartphone maker aiming to make a comeback.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> Smartphone company signs Gal Gadot as celebrity spokesperson
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, very attractive woman.
Click to expand...


*16 Arabs from Israel making a difference on the world stage*

Kossay Omary and Rabeeh Khoury developed one of the smallest computers in the world.

They’re not the only Arab Israelis making waves in the global community. Jamil R. Mazzawi founded Optima Design Automation, a startup developing software for self-driving cars. Mahmoud Huleihel made a breakthrough in the field of male infertility.

“There are so many excellent Arab experts that even many within Arab society don’t know about them,” says Makbula Nassar, manager of the A-List project, an online database of Arab Israeli superstars making strides in culture, sports, medicine, environment, fashion, diplomacy, education and technology.






Muslim, Christian, Druze, Bedouin, Baha’i, Circassian and other Arab Israelis make up 21 percent of the country’s population, according to the Central Bureau of Statistics.

ISRAEL21c highlights 16 of the many Arabs in Israel making a difference on the world stage, listed here in random order....


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the wake of the predictable faux outrage over Israel banning members of various anti-Israel groups from entering, it is fun to look at a list of people banned from entering the UK on Wikipedia.

It is an interesting list, because it shows how much latitude the UK's Home Office uses in its (often secret) decisions to ban people from entering the country, often only because they are controversial.

But no one is accusing the UK of not being "democratic" because of the list of people they ban, and the probably much longer list that we don't know about.

Every country has the right to decide who can visit or not. And every country does.

(full article online)

The UK bans people from entering, and no one protests. But when Israel does it... ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

As has been the case in previous years (see related articles below), Israel related content produced by the BBC during 2017 frequently included contributions or information sourced from NGOs.

BBC editorial guidelines on impartiality state:

“We should not automatically assume that contributors from other organisations (such as academics, journalists, researchers and representatives of charities) are unbiased and we may need to make it clear to the audience when contributors are associated with a particular viewpoint, if it is not apparent from their contribution or from the context in which their contribution is made.”

However, in the vast majority of cases audiences were not informed of the political agenda of the organisations and their representatives promoted in BBC content and on some occasions the connection of an interviewee to a particular NGO was not revealed at all.

(full article online)

Promoted and quoted: the BBC’s preferred NGO contributors in 2017


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UK has more children under 18 in prison than Israel has in custody - 912, as of November, compared to about 300 in Israeli detention.

The UK's youth prisons are hotbeds of gang violence and makeshift weapons, and children are deprived of basic social services. One child dies in a UK prison every month!

The government is doing little to fix the problems.

Imagine the outcry if, say, France or Germany would publicly reproach the UK over its treatment of child prisoners. Imagine if Netanyahu issued a statement of concern over whether Great Britain is really doing everything it can to reduce the11% of incarcerated youths who have attempted suicide.

No one blinks when Western nations chide Israel for its actions, but they would never say a word about any other Western nation's actions.

(full article online)

British MP criticizes Israel, supports violent rioters and  Ahed Tamimi. It is worse than a double standard. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prof. Gerald Steinberg, the president of the Jerusalem-based NGO Monitor, told the _Post _that “for many years, UK officials, like their European counterparts, have presided over the transfer of billions of pounds to Palestinian frameworks. For the most part, there was little transparency or accountability, allowing funds to flow from DFID, in particular, to the PLO and from there to terrorists and allied NGOs.”

Steinberg added that “bureaucrats and political officials who support the Palestinian cause turn a blind eye when taxpayer money directly and indirectly goes to the terrorists who slaughter Israelis. This is starting to change as responsible ministry officials take more control, but stronger regulations, as well as more transparency over the entire funding process involving Palestinians (including through UNRWA and UNICEF), are urgently needed.”

(full article online)

http://www.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-C...e-into-funds-for-Palestinian-terrorism-533547


----------



## P F Tinmore

So you post three Israeli propaganda organizations in a row.

Priceless.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> So you post three Israeli propaganda organizations in a row.
> 
> Priceless.


Still unable to discuss any of the points made in all three articles.

Point taken.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> As has been the case in previous years (see related articles below), Israel related content produced by the BBC during 2017 frequently included contributions or information sourced from NGOs.
> 
> BBC editorial guidelines on impartiality state:
> 
> “We should not automatically assume that contributors from other organisations (such as academics, journalists, researchers and representatives of charities) are unbiased and we may need to make it clear to the audience when contributors are associated with a particular viewpoint, if it is not apparent from their contribution or from the context in which their contribution is made.”
> 
> However, in the vast majority of cases audiences were not informed of the political agenda of the organisations and their representatives promoted in BBC content and on some occasions the connection of an interviewee to a particular NGO was not revealed at all.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Promoted and quoted: the BBC’s preferred NGO contributors in 2017


*bbcwatch* is an organisation set up to pressurise the BBC into producing news coverage more favourable to Israel. It is owned and run by Trevor Asserson, [1] an English solicitor now based in Israel. According to _The Lawyer_ his Jerusalam based law firm Asserson Law is the first UK law firm based in another country. [2] Other named individuals who have been involved in the operation include Elisheva Mironi, [3] Lee Kern, [4] Michael Paluch, [5] Deena Pinson, [6] Ariella Kalms and Robin Stamler. [7]

According to its own account bbcwatch was established in 2000, [8] but it did not produce its first report until March 2002. [9] It was incorporated as a UK limited company in February 2004 and dissolved in November 2007. According to its only accounts filed the issue of shares to Trevor Asserson was the company's only transaction. [10] Whilst the company BBCWatch Ltd has been dissolved, the organisation continues to produce reports attacking BBC reporting.

bbcwatch produced a number of reports detailing BBC output and incidents or trends evidencing a perceived bias. For example the organisation's first report, entitled 'The BBC and the Middle East - a Critical Study', argued amongst other things that the BBC should use the pejorative term 'terrorism' to describe Hamas; that the West Bank and Gaza should not be described as ‘occupied Palestinian Land’ or ‘occupied Palestinian territories’ since it suggests that there previously existed an 'autonomous sovereign Palestinian territory'; that Yasser Arafat should not be described as 'President' or 'Presidential'; and that the illegal settlements in the West Bank and Gaza should not be described as being 'illegal' but instead referred to as settlements in 'disputed territories'. [11]
BBCwatch - Wikispooks


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> The UK has more children under 18 in prison than Israel has in custody - 912, as of November, compared to about 300 in Israeli detention.
> 
> The UK's youth prisons are hotbeds of gang violence and makeshift weapons, and children are deprived of basic social services. One child dies in a UK prison every month!
> 
> The government is doing little to fix the problems.
> 
> Imagine the outcry if, say, France or Germany would publicly reproach the UK over its treatment of child prisoners. Imagine if Netanyahu issued a statement of concern over whether Great Britain is really doing everything it can to reduce the11% of incarcerated youths who have attempted suicide.
> 
> No one blinks when Western nations chide Israel for its actions, but they would never say a word about any other Western nation's actions.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> British MP criticizes Israel, supports violent rioters and  Ahed Tamimi. It is worse than a double standard. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


A
majority of the deaths – 54 – were classified as “self-inflicted” and of these 29 occurred in single cells, raising concerns about the quality of risk assessments on inmate placed by themselves.

Of the 54 suicides, all but one were hangings and involved the use of cell windows, light fittings, shoelaces and bunk beds. Of the remaining deaths, three were classified as “natural causes”, two were categorised as “unknown” at the time of writing and four were homicides, which also raise questions about prison health and safety, particularly in light of the murder of 19-year-old Zahid Mubarek by his cellmate Robert Stewart, a known violent racist with mental health problems, in Feltham young offenders’ institution in March 2000.

Of the 65 deaths, 62 were aged from 18-24 years and three were children under 18 years, with the youngest being 15-year-old Alex Kelly who was found hanging in his cell in January 2012.
Youth prison deaths prompt calls for reform


----------



## Roudy

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ And it was about time  ]
> 
> 
> The committee, announced on Sunday by Public Security Minister Gilad Erdan and Interior Minister Arye Deri, will locate activists for the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement who are in the country, and will prevent BDS activists from entering.
> 
> The task force “is a necessary step in light of the malicious intentions of delegitimization activists who act to spread lies and twist the reality in our region,” Erdan said in his announcement, the Jerusalem Post reported. Erdan also serves as Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy Minister.
> 
> Read more: Israeli Government Task Force Formed to Locate, Deport BDS Activists
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they try something similar two years ago?  Israel to crack down further on foreign pro-Palestinian activists
> 
> "This latest weapon in the intensifying Israeli legal, espionage and propaganda war against the BDS movement for Palestinian rights is a strong indicator of how desperate and irrational Israel’s regime of occupation, settler-colonialism and apartheid has become in its futile attempts to hinder the impressive growth of the BDS movement around the world.”
> 
> A list of zionist supporters living outside israel should also be compiled, for use in the future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just LOVEEEEE your source where it calls Israel government a REGIME, and how IRRATIONAL it is.
> 
> This part:
> 
> "settler-colonialism and apartheid has become in its futile attempts to hinder the impressive growth of the BDS movement around the world.”
> 
> is even better.
> 
> (no need to click on the link to find an Israel/Jew hating site)
> 
> 
> The words the author wrote says it all.
> 
> And you posting it here, continues to say it all about you.
> 
> About BDS being deported from Israel......
> 
> 
> Stay Tuned
Click to expand...

At least they didn't call Israel "the Zionist entity" as their favorite source to quote Iranian / Hezbollah "press Tv" often does.  LOL.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS black-lists, naive Jews and rabid Nazis. It has been quite a week


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: New Orleans City Council refuses to single out Israel.  BDS fail


----------



## Roudy

BDS got flushed down the toilet a while back. Anybody promoting this piece of shit terrorist sponsored organization is blowing smoke out of his or her ass. 

S.720 - 115th Congress (2017-2018): Israel Anti-Boycott Act

*Introduced in Senate (03/23/2017)*
*Israel Anti-Boycott Act*

This bill declares that Congress: (1) opposes the United Nations Human Rights Council resolution of March 24, 2016, which urges countries to pressure companies to divest from, or break contracts with, Israel; and (2) encourages full implementation of the United States-Israel Strategic Partnership Act of 2014 through enhanced, governmentwide, coordinated U.S.-Israel scientific and technological cooperation in civilian areas.

The bill amends the Export Administration Act of 1979 to declare that it shall be U.S. policy to oppose:

requests by foreign countries to impose restrictive practices or boycotts against other countries friendly to the United States or against U.S. persons; and
restrictive trade practices or boycotts fostered or imposed by an international governmental organization, or requests to impose such practices or boycotts, against Israel.
The bill prohibits any U.S. person engaged interstate or foreign commerce from supporting:

any request by a foreign country to impose any boycott against a country that is friendly to the United States and that is not itself the object of any form of boycott pursuant to United States law or regulation, or
any boycott fostered or imposed by any international governmental organization against Israel or any request by any international governmental organization to impose such a boycott.
The bill amends the Export-Import Bank Act of 1945 to include as a reason for the Export-Import Bank to deny credit applications for the export of goods and services between the United States and foreign countries, opposition to policies and actions that are politically motivated and are intended to penalize or otherwise limit commercial relations specifically with citizens or residents of Israel, entities organized under the laws of Israel, or the government of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> BDS got flushed down the toilet a while back. Anybody promoting this piece of shit terrorist sponsored organization is blowing smoke out of his or her ass.
> 
> S.720 - 115th Congress (2017-2018): Israel Anti-Boycott Act
> 
> *Introduced in Senate (03/23/2017)*
> *Israel Anti-Boycott Act*
> 
> This bill declares that Congress: (1) opposes the United Nations Human Rights Council resolution of March 24, 2016, which urges countries to pressure companies to divest from, or break contracts with, Israel; and (2) encourages full implementation of the United States-Israel Strategic Partnership Act of 2014 through enhanced, governmentwide, coordinated U.S.-Israel scientific and technological cooperation in civilian areas.
> 
> The bill amends the Export Administration Act of 1979 to declare that it shall be U.S. policy to oppose:
> 
> requests by foreign countries to impose restrictive practices or boycotts against other countries friendly to the United States or against U.S. persons; and
> restrictive trade practices or boycotts fostered or imposed by an international governmental organization, or requests to impose such practices or boycotts, against Israel.
> The bill prohibits any U.S. person engaged interstate or foreign commerce from supporting:
> 
> any request by a foreign country to impose any boycott against a country that is friendly to the United States and that is not itself the object of any form of boycott pursuant to United States law or regulation, or
> any boycott fostered or imposed by any international governmental organization against Israel or any request by any international governmental organization to impose such a boycott.
> The bill amends the Export-Import Bank Act of 1945 to include as a reason for the Export-Import Bank to deny credit applications for the export of goods and services between the United States and foreign countries, opposition to policies and actions that are politically motivated and are intended to penalize or otherwise limit commercial relations specifically with citizens or residents of Israel, entities organized under the laws of Israel, or the government of Israel.


So, what difference does it make?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS got flushed down the toilet a while back. Anybody promoting this piece of shit terrorist sponsored organization is blowing smoke out of his or her ass.
> 
> S.720 - 115th Congress (2017-2018): Israel Anti-Boycott Act
> 
> *Introduced in Senate (03/23/2017)*
> *Israel Anti-Boycott Act*
> 
> This bill declares that Congress: (1) opposes the United Nations Human Rights Council resolution of March 24, 2016, which urges countries to pressure companies to divest from, or break contracts with, Israel; and (2) encourages full implementation of the United States-Israel Strategic Partnership Act of 2014 through enhanced, governmentwide, coordinated U.S.-Israel scientific and technological cooperation in civilian areas.
> 
> The bill amends the Export Administration Act of 1979 to declare that it shall be U.S. policy to oppose:
> 
> requests by foreign countries to impose restrictive practices or boycotts against other countries friendly to the United States or against U.S. persons; and
> restrictive trade practices or boycotts fostered or imposed by an international governmental organization, or requests to impose such practices or boycotts, against Israel.
> The bill prohibits any U.S. person engaged interstate or foreign commerce from supporting:
> 
> any request by a foreign country to impose any boycott against a country that is friendly to the United States and that is not itself the object of any form of boycott pursuant to United States law or regulation, or
> any boycott fostered or imposed by any international governmental organization against Israel or any request by any international governmental organization to impose such a boycott.
> The bill amends the Export-Import Bank Act of 1945 to include as a reason for the Export-Import Bank to deny credit applications for the export of goods and services between the United States and foreign countries, opposition to policies and actions that are politically motivated and are intended to penalize or otherwise limit commercial relations specifically with citizens or residents of Israel, entities organized under the laws of Israel, or the government of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> So, what difference does it make?
Click to expand...


It makes your enraged to see the BDS groupies lose, lose and lose again. That's the difference.

Peddle your hatreds elsewhere.


----------



## Hollie

All 100 US Senators Demand End to UN Anti-Israel Bias

All 100 US Senators Demand End to UN Anti-Israel Bias

“Too often, the UN is exploited as a vehicle for targeting Israel,” the letter states, adding that the anti-Israel “actions have at times reinforced the broader scourge of anti-Semitism and distracted certain UN entities from their original missions.”



Among the suggestions made to change direction was a stop to the denial by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) of the Christian and Jewish ties to Jerusalem. “UNESCO member states must be made to realize that these actions only undermine the credibility of the organization.”

Other issues requiring change, according to the letter, are the role of the UN Relief and Works Agency for Palestinian Refugees (UNRWA), which perpetuates anti-Israel bias and actions; the funding of committees that “serve no purpose other than to attack Israel and to inspire the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement;” and, “most troubling,” the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC), which includes some of the world’s worst violators of human rights and whose “obsession with” Israel “makes a mockery” of the Council.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> All 100 US Senators Demand End to UN Anti-Israel Bias
> 
> All 100 US Senators Demand End to UN Anti-Israel Bias
> 
> “Too often, the UN is exploited as a vehicle for targeting Israel,” the letter states, adding that the anti-Israel “actions have at times reinforced the broader scourge of anti-Semitism and distracted certain UN entities from their original missions.”
> 
> 
> 
> Among the suggestions made to change direction was a stop to the denial by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) of the Christian and Jewish ties to Jerusalem. “UNESCO member states must be made to realize that these actions only undermine the credibility of the organization.”
> 
> Other issues requiring change, according to the letter, are the role of the UN Relief and Works Agency for Palestinian Refugees (UNRWA), which perpetuates anti-Israel bias and actions; the funding of committees that “serve no purpose other than to attack Israel and to inspire the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement;” and, “most troubling,” the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC), which includes some of the world’s worst violators of human rights and whose “obsession with” Israel “makes a mockery” of the Council.


More sour grapes from an Israeli propaganda organization.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 100 US Senators Demand End to UN Anti-Israel Bias
> 
> All 100 US Senators Demand End to UN Anti-Israel Bias
> 
> “Too often, the UN is exploited as a vehicle for targeting Israel,” the letter states, adding that the anti-Israel “actions have at times reinforced the broader scourge of anti-Semitism and distracted certain UN entities from their original missions.”
> 
> 
> 
> Among the suggestions made to change direction was a stop to the denial by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) of the Christian and Jewish ties to Jerusalem. “UNESCO member states must be made to realize that these actions only undermine the credibility of the organization.”
> 
> Other issues requiring change, according to the letter, are the role of the UN Relief and Works Agency for Palestinian Refugees (UNRWA), which perpetuates anti-Israel bias and actions; the funding of committees that “serve no purpose other than to attack Israel and to inspire the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement;” and, “most troubling,” the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC), which includes some of the world’s worst violators of human rights and whose “obsession with” Israel “makes a mockery” of the Council.
> 
> 
> 
> More sour grapes from an Israeli propaganda organization.
Click to expand...

Sour grapes?!  Ha ha ha ho ho ho!  It's you guys that have suffered one major setback after another, shriveled grapes.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 100 US Senators Demand End to UN Anti-Israel Bias
> 
> All 100 US Senators Demand End to UN Anti-Israel Bias
> 
> “Too often, the UN is exploited as a vehicle for targeting Israel,” the letter states, adding that the anti-Israel “actions have at times reinforced the broader scourge of anti-Semitism and distracted certain UN entities from their original missions.”
> 
> 
> 
> Among the suggestions made to change direction was a stop to the denial by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) of the Christian and Jewish ties to Jerusalem. “UNESCO member states must be made to realize that these actions only undermine the credibility of the organization.”
> 
> Other issues requiring change, according to the letter, are the role of the UN Relief and Works Agency for Palestinian Refugees (UNRWA), which perpetuates anti-Israel bias and actions; the funding of committees that “serve no purpose other than to attack Israel and to inspire the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement;” and, “most troubling,” the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC), which includes some of the world’s worst violators of human rights and whose “obsession with” Israel “makes a mockery” of the Council.
> 
> 
> 
> More sour grapes from an Israeli propaganda organization.
Click to expand...


I see. The _Great Satan_ Senate™️ (In it’s entirety), is an Israeli propaganda organization. 

Oh my. How difficult it must be for you to reconcile the fact that your mullahs and their legions of the Islamic brain dead can’t resolve this issue with a bit of typical Islamic conflict resolution via suicide bombing and AK-47’s. 

That doesn’t mean _you_ can’t..... wannabe.


----------



## Roudy

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 100 US Senators Demand End to UN Anti-Israel Bias
> 
> All 100 US Senators Demand End to UN Anti-Israel Bias
> 
> “Too often, the UN is exploited as a vehicle for targeting Israel,” the letter states, adding that the anti-Israel “actions have at times reinforced the broader scourge of anti-Semitism and distracted certain UN entities from their original missions.”
> 
> 
> 
> Among the suggestions made to change direction was a stop to the denial by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) of the Christian and Jewish ties to Jerusalem. “UNESCO member states must be made to realize that these actions only undermine the credibility of the organization.”
> 
> Other issues requiring change, according to the letter, are the role of the UN Relief and Works Agency for Palestinian Refugees (UNRWA), which perpetuates anti-Israel bias and actions; the funding of committees that “serve no purpose other than to attack Israel and to inspire the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement;” and, “most troubling,” the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC), which includes some of the world’s worst violators of human rights and whose “obsession with” Israel “makes a mockery” of the Council.
> 
> 
> 
> More sour grapes from an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. The _Great Satan_ Senate™️ (In it’s entirety), is an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> Oh my. How difficult it must be for you to reconcile the fact that your mullahs and their legions of the Islamic brain dead can’t resolve this issue with a bit of typical Islamic conflict resolution via suicide bombing and AK-47’s.
> 
> That doesn’t mean _you_ can’t..... wannabe.
Click to expand...


Palestine today! Watch Muslims point their butts to a site they claim to be "holy". Ya gotta love it.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Boycott Israel
※→   P F Tinmore,  et al,

There is a swift undercurrent and a strong negative reaction emerging, concerning the developing anti-Semitic → anti-Israel movements that have the habit of suggesting that they represent the majority will of the people both here and abroad.   And there is a possibility that these notions being promulgated by the extremists _(Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters)_ are - in fact - commonly held views is going to generate a political backlash that will, yet again, cause the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) to lose even more of what they have gambled away thus far.



P F Tinmore said:


> More sour grapes from an Israeli propaganda organization.


*(COMMENT)*

There is not very much support for the idea that the US should abandon the only source and contribution of economic, scientific and human development in the region.  And if asked, most people in the world are not in favor of supplying the concentration of radicals with any additional support only to have it placed in the leadership hands that _(after a half century)_ have only been able to give rise to a near-failed state, almost totally dependent on the contributions generated by external donor nations.

You say "sour grapes from an Israeli propaganda organization."  But the actual motivation of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement and the current campaign to incite violence and further HoAP activity, is to coerce regional powers to:

•  The threat of the use of violence, a method of combat, or a strategy to achieve certain goals and objectives --- with the aim to induce a state of fear in the target population, ruthless in its execution and not conform with either international humanitarian law or customary law of the era.  In this case, like most pro-Arab Palestinian hostile activities, HoAP are characterized by extreme behavior that lacks conscience.

•  The calculated use of unlawful violence or threat of unlawful violence to inculcate fear; intended to coerce or to intimidate governments or societies in the pursuit of goals that are generally political, religious, or ideological.​
It is absolutely ludicrous to assume that the HoAP, that has a demonstrated history of past criminal behaviors SINCE the Independence of the State of Israel, did not further incite ever increasing level of violence in pursuit of their political and religious agendas; not discounting the hidden agenda including the aggrandizement of power, status, and wealth. 

*(SOUR GRAPES EXTENDED)*

In the modern and contemporary view, one can look at the Israeli-Palestinian Centered Conflict in six very distinct and important periods:

•  The Pre-WWI (The Great War 28 July 1914 → 11 November 1918) or the Armistice of Mudros (30 October 1918); although some would contend that the actual break-point was the Balfour Declaration (2 November 1917).

ψ  Some will make the point that the real terminator here is the date of the The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) hand-off to the Civil Administration (1 June 1920).  And this is often considered more valid, as it is two years after the Armistice and two years before the Mandate.​
•  The period covering the Mandate for Palestine • League of Nations • 12 August 1922 wherein the Principal Allied Powers agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917, by the British Government, and adopted in favor of a national home for the Jewish people.

•  The Civil War Period (June 1946 → 15 May 1948) and the outbreak of hostilities between the Arabs and the Jewish populations.

•  The early Post-Mandate period between Israeli Independence (15 May 1948) and the Six-Day War (5 June 1967 → 10 June 1967).

•  The Post-Six Day War Period (10 June 1967) and the Oslo Accord Period (11 October 1993).

•  The Post-Oslo Accord Period (1993 → Present).​
We can argue the character and nature of the defense Israel maintained since the Post Mandate Period.  But clearly, after the Armistice Agreements between Israel and the four Principe Arab Parties agreed upon in 1949, the existence of the State of Israel was firmly established.  And just as clearly, Israel was no longer utilizing asymmetric and irregular forces as a defense against the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters employed and support by the Arab League  instigators.  While the Arab League supported instigators condoned aircraft hijackings, piracy of cruise liners, suicide bombing, ambush attacks and the machine-gunning men, women and children on buses (etc), the Israelis were moving in the opposite direction and attempting to observe the rule of law and the rules of war as they were evolving.  

The sour grapes is on the part of the HoAP wherein they are in constant complaint that they are unable to achieve through Jihadism, Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence the necessary political advantages to overcome the Israelis defenses; unable to achieve through illegal activities a clear advantage over the Israelis. 

The Arab-Palestinians, which have consistently tactics have avoided the Principles of International and Contemporary Law cannot honestly claim even an inch of the moral high ground.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→   P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> There is a swift undercurrent and a strong negative reaction emerging, concerning the developing anti-Semitic → anti-Israel movements that have the habit of suggesting that they represent the majority will of the people both here and abroad.   And there is a possibility that these notions being promulgated by the extremists _(Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters)_ are - in fact - commonly held views is going to generate a political backlash that will, yet again, cause the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) to lose even more of what they have gambled away thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More sour grapes from an Israeli propaganda organization.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is not very much support for the idea that the US should abandon the only source and contribution of economic, scientific and human development in the region.  And if asked, most people in the world are not in favor of supplying the concentration of radicals with any additional support only to have it placed in the leadership hands that _(after a half century)_ have only been able to give rise to a near-failed state, almost totally dependent on the contributions generated by external donor nations.
> 
> You say "sour grapes from an Israeli propaganda organization."  But the actual motivation of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement and the current campaign to incite violence and further HoAP activity, is to coerce regional powers to:
> 
> •  The threat of the use of violence, a method of combat, or a strategy to achieve certain goals and objectives --- with the aim to induce a state of fear in the target population, ruthless in its execution and not conform with either international humanitarian law or customary law of the era.  In this case, like most pro-Arab Palestinian hostile activities, HoAP are characterized by extreme behavior that lacks conscience.
> 
> •  The calculated use of unlawful violence or threat of unlawful violence to inculcate fear; intended to coerce or to intimidate governments or societies in the pursuit of goals that are generally political, religious, or ideological.​
> It is absolutely ludicrous to assume that the HoAP, that has a demonstrated history of past criminal behaviors SINCE the Independence of the State of Israel, did not further incite ever increasing level of violence in pursuit of their political and religious agendas; not discounting the hidden agenda including the aggrandizement of power, status, and wealth.
> 
> *(SOUR GRAPES EXTENDED)*
> 
> In the modern and contemporary view, one can look at the Israeli-Palestinian Centered Conflict in six very distinct and important periods:
> 
> •  The Pre-WWI (The Great War 28 July 1914 → 11 November 1918) or the Armistice of Mudros (30 October 1918); although some would contend that the actual break-point was the Balfour Declaration (2 November 1917).
> 
> ψ  Some will make the point that the real terminator here is the date of the The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) hand-off to the Civil Administration (1 June 1920).  And this is often considered more valid, as it is two years after the Armistice and two years before the Mandate.​•  The period covering the Mandate for Palestine • League of Nations • 12 August 1922 wherein the Principal Allied Powers agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on 2 November 1917, by the British Government, and adopted in favor of a national home for the Jewish people.
> 
> •  The Civil War Period (June 1946 → 15 May 1948) and the outbreak of hostilities between the Arabs and the Jewish populations.
> 
> •  The early Post-Mandate period between Israeli Independence (15 May 1948) and the Six-Day War (5 June 1967 → 10 June 1967).
> 
> •  The Post-Six Day War Period (10 June 1967) and the Oslo Accord Period (11 October 1993).
> 
> •  The Post-Oslo Accord Period (1993 → Present).​We can argue the character and nature of the defense Israel maintained since the Post Mandate Period.  But clearly, after the Armistice Agreements between Israel and the four Principe Arab Parties agreed upon in 1949, the existence of the State of Israel was firmly established.  And just as clearly, Israel was no longer utilizing asymmetric and irregular forces as a defense against the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters employed and support by the Arab League  instigators.  While the Arab League supported instigators condoned aircraft hijackings, piracy of cruise liners, suicide bombing, ambush attacks and the machine-gunning men, women and children on buses (etc), the Israelis were moving in the opposite direction and attempting to observe the rule of law and the rules of war as they were evolving.
> 
> The sour grapes is on the part of the HoAP wherein they are in constant complaint that they are unable to achieve through Jihadism, Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence the necessary political advantages to overcome the Israelis defenses; unable to achieve through illegal activities a clear advantage over the Israelis.
> 
> The Arab-Palestinians, which have consistently tactics have avoided the Principles of International and Contemporary Law cannot honestly claim even an inch of the moral high ground.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Palestinians never wanted Israel's war and Israel always whines about the blow back.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab-Palestinians, which have consistently tactics have avoided the Principles of International and Contemporary Law


What law have they violated?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,

OH now your just playing dumb.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Palestinians, which have consistently tactics have avoided the Principles of International and Contemporary Law
> 
> 
> 
> What law have they violated?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Almost every law on the books today, has been violated by the Arab Palestinians.


They have Hijacked Aircraft.
They have pirated Mediterranean Cruise liner.
They have attacked athletes at an Olympic Event.
They have conducted suicide bombing attacks against civilians.
They have take people off a bus and lined them up for execution.
They have kidnapped and murdered  hostages.
They have fired rockets and mortars indiscriminately, no target identified.
etc, etc, etc ---
ALL since 1967; the last half century.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> OH now your just playing dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Palestinians, which have consistently tactics have avoided the Principles of International and Contemporary Law
> 
> 
> 
> What law have they violated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Almost every law on the books today, has been violated by the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> 
> They have Hijacked Aircraft.
> They have pirated Mediterranean Cruise liner.
> They have attacked athletes at an Olympic Event.
> They have conducted suicide bombing attacks against civilians.
> They have take people off a bus and lined them up for execution.
> They have kidnapped and murdered  hostages.
> They have fired rockets and mortars indiscriminately, no target identified.
> etc, etc, etc ---
> ALL since 1967; the last half century.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

*
OH now your just playing dumb.
*
He's not playing, he's a pro.
Olympic level dumb.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> OH now your just playing dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Palestinians, which have consistently tactics have avoided the Principles of International and Contemporary Law
> 
> 
> 
> What law have they violated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Almost every law on the books today, has been violated by the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> 
> They have Hijacked Aircraft.
> They have pirated Mediterranean Cruise liner.
> They have attacked athletes at an Olympic Event.
> They have conducted suicide bombing attacks against civilians.
> They have take people off a bus and lined them up for execution.
> They have kidnapped and murdered  hostages.
> They have fired rockets and mortars indiscriminately, no target identified.
> etc, etc, etc ---
> ALL since 1967; the last half century.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

They have never killed a protected person.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Boycott Israel
※→   P F Tinmore,  et al,

The Israelis are not whining about the backlash.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians never wanted Israel's war and Israel always whines about the blow back.


*(COMMENT)*

It is the Americans that see anti-Semitic and anti-Israeli bantering in the UN; in addition to the boycott.

It is time that the Hostile Arab Palestinians are penalized for their constant and continuous frivolous complaints.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→   P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The Israelis are not whining about the backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians never wanted Israel's war and Israel always whines about the blow back.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is the Americans that see anti-Semitic and anti-Israeli bantering in the UN; in addition to the boycott.
> 
> It is time that the Hostile Arab Palestinians are penalized for their constant and continuous frivolous complaints.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What frivolous complaints?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,

This is subterfuge.  You are implying that it is OK to target and kill Israelis!  That would be wrong. 100% Wrong.



P F Tinmore said:


> They have never killed a protected person.


*(COMMENT)*

THREE  very important aspects here which your implications is in conflict with:

•  It is NEVER permissible to intentionally target and kill civilians.
Rule 5. Civilians are persons who are not members of the armed forces. The civilian population comprises all persons who are civilians.

•  Hostile Arab Palestinians who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Israeli Occupying Power,  shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offense committed. 

•  Hostile Arab Palestinians guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Israeli Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Boycott Israel
※→   P F Tinmore,  et al,

OH for crying out loud.



P F Tinmore said:


> What frivolous complaints?


*(COMMENT)*

You cannot make a legitimate complaint if you never st at the negotiating table in good faith.  

For instance, you cannot complain about the  Settlements when the are subject to Permanent Negotiations; and yo never even attempt to utilize the agreed upon dispute process.  (Just one example...)

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> This is subterfuge.  You are implying that it is OK to target and kill Israelis!  That would be wrong. 100% Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have never killed a protected person.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> THREE  very important aspects here which your implications is in conflict with:
> 
> •  It is NEVER permissible to intentionally target and kill civilians.
> Rule 5. Civilians are persons who are not members of the armed forces. The civilian population comprises all persons who are civilians.
> 
> •  Hostile Arab Palestinians who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Israeli Occupying Power,  shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offense committed.
> 
> •  Hostile Arab Palestinians guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Israeli Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Palestinians have the legal right to defend themselves.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→   P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH for crying out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What frivolous complaints?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You cannot make a legitimate complaint if you never st at the negotiating table in good faith.
> 
> For instance, you cannot complain about the  Settlements when the are subject to Permanent Negotiations; and yo never even attempt to utilize the agreed upon dispute process.  (Just one example...)
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There is nothing on the table to negotiate.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,

Well, I don't know that your statement is actually true.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have the legal right to defend themselves.


*(COMMENT)*

Article 68  of the Fourth Geneva Conventions is effectively the same as Treaty Law.  There is no such thing as an absolute right _(that I am aware of anyway)_.

What International Law says otherwise.  Remember, the West Bank and Jerusalem were under the control of Jordan at the time it was seized by the Israelis.   The Israelis did not assume effective control over any territory under the sovereignty of the Arab Palestinians.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, I don't know that your statement is actually true.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the legal right to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Article 68  of the Fourth Geneva Conventions is effectively the same as Treaty Law.  There is no such thing as an absolute right _(that I am aware of anyway)_.
> 
> What International Law says otherwise.  Remember, the West Bank and Jerusalem were under the control of Jordan at the time it was seized by the Israelis.   The Israelis did not assume effective control over any territory under the sovereignty of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Article 68 is civil law applied to a proper occupation. Israel is still in the attack phase.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> the West Bank and Jerusalem were under the control of Jordan


Jordanian control over Palestinian territory. The territory was not Jordan's to lose.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,

How absurd!

If that were true, then everyone of any importance, has it all wrong.  If the attack is ongoing, then the territory is not and has not been ever under occupation.



P F Tinmore said:


> Article 68 is civil law applied to a proper occupation. Israel is still in the attack phase.


*(COMMENT)*

Just when did the attack start and what sovereignty's were evolved?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> How absurd!
> 
> If that were true, then everyone of any importance, has it all wrong.  If the attack is ongoing, then the territory is not and has not been ever under occupation.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 19060575, member: 21837"
> Article 68 is civil law applied to a proper occupation. Israel is still in the attack phase.


*(COMMENT)*

Just when did the attack start and what sovereignty's were evolved?

Most Respectfully,
R[/QUOTE]
Indeed, I always had problems with that term. I think occupation is used for the lack of a better term.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,

No, I don't think you are correct.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> How absurd!
> 
> If that were true, then everyone of any importance, has it all wrong.  If the attack is ongoing, then the territory is not and has not been ever under occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 68 is civil law applied to a proper occupation. Israel is still in the attack phase.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just when did the attack start and what sovereignty's were evolved?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> Indeed, I always had problems with that term. I think occupation is used for the lack of a better term.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*(COMMENT)*

It is what it is:


			
				Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague said:
			
		

> Annex to the Convention: Regulations respecting the laws and customs of war on land - Section III : Military authority over the territory of the hostile state - Regulations:
> 
> Article 42. Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.



The operative phrase here is:  "when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army."

Now you can make the argument that it is NOT under the authority of a "Hostile" army...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> How absurd!
> 
> If that were true, then everyone of any importance, has it all wrong.  If the attack is ongoing, then the territory is not and has not been ever under occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 68 is civil law applied to a proper occupation. Israel is still in the attack phase.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just when did the attack start and what sovereignty's were evolved?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> No, I don't think you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> How absurd!
> 
> If that were true, then everyone of any importance, has it all wrong.  If the attack is ongoing, then the territory is not and has not been ever under occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 68 is civil law applied to a proper occupation. Israel is still in the attack phase.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just when did the attack start and what sovereignty's were evolved?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> Indeed, I always had problems with that term. I think occupation is used for the lack of a better term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is what it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annex to the Convention: Regulations respecting the laws and customs of war on land - Section III : Military authority over the territory of the hostile state - Regulations:
> 
> Article 42. Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The operative phrase here is:  "when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army."
> 
> Now you can make the argument that it is NOT under the authority of a "Hostile" army...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.

It is a mixed bag.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu arrives in India, greeted on tarmac by PM Modi


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> No, I don't think you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> How absurd!
> 
> If that were true, then everyone of any importance, has it all wrong.  If the attack is ongoing, then the territory is not and has not been ever under occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 68 is civil law applied to a proper occupation. Israel is still in the attack phase.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just when did the attack start and what sovereignty's were evolved?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> Indeed, I always had problems with that term. I think occupation is used for the lack of a better term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is what it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annex to the Convention: Regulations respecting the laws and customs of war on land - Section III : Military authority over the territory of the hostile state - Regulations:
> 
> Article 42. Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The operative phrase here is:  "when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army."
> 
> Now you can make the argument that it is NOT under the authority of a "Hostile" army...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.
Click to expand...


I think you need to understand the terms you use. Your screeching about Israeli “attacks” is actually a matter of Israel defending itself from islamic terrorist provocations.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> No, I don't think you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> How absurd!
> 
> If that were true, then everyone of any importance, has it all wrong.  If the attack is ongoing, then the territory is not and has not been ever under occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 68 is civil law applied to a proper occupation. Israel is still in the attack phase.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just when did the attack start and what sovereignty's were evolved?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> Indeed, I always had problems with that term. I think occupation is used for the lack of a better term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is what it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annex to the Convention: Regulations respecting the laws and customs of war on land - Section III : Military authority over the territory of the hostile state - Regulations:
> 
> Article 42. Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The operative phrase here is:  "when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army."
> 
> Now you can make the argument that it is NOT under the authority of a "Hostile" army...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to understand the terms you use. Your screeching about Israeli “attacks” is actually a matter of Israel defending itself from islamic terrorist provocations.
Click to expand...

No, Israel attacks people when they protest getting their stuff stolen.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> No, I don't think you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> How absurd!
> 
> If that were true, then everyone of any importance, has it all wrong.  If the attack is ongoing, then the territory is not and has not been ever under occupation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just when did the attack start and what sovereignty's were evolved?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> Indeed, I always had problems with that term. I think occupation is used for the lack of a better term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is what it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annex to the Convention: Regulations respecting the laws and customs of war on land - Section III : Military authority over the territory of the hostile state - Regulations:
> 
> Article 42. Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The operative phrase here is:  "when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army."
> 
> Now you can make the argument that it is NOT under the authority of a "Hostile" army...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to understand the terms you use. Your screeching about Israeli “attacks” is actually a matter of Israel defending itself from islamic terrorist provocations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Israel attacks people when they protest getting their stuff stolen.
Click to expand...


Actually, no. Israel defends itself from Islamist ideology.

The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> No, I don't think you are correct.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is what it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annex to the Convention: Regulations respecting the laws and customs of war on land - Section III : Military authority over the territory of the hostile state - Regulations:
> 
> Article 42. Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The operative phrase here is:  "when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army."
> 
> Now you can make the argument that it is NOT under the authority of a "Hostile" army...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to understand the terms you use. Your screeching about Israeli “attacks” is actually a matter of Israel defending itself from islamic terrorist provocations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Israel attacks people when they protest getting their stuff stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. Israel defends itself from Islamist ideology.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).
Click to expand...

Who was Israel's boogyman before there was Hamas?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,

Now, you are mixing your personal criteria with that of the international criteria.  If you go back and look at Post #3768, you will notice that the international definition of an occupation is Article 42 of the Hague Regulation.



P F Tinmore said:


> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.


*(COMMENT)*

You have, yourself, submitted video of events (staged or real) which show (or depict) Israeli Border Police as opposed to military personnel in them.  But them, the more belligerent the Hostile Arab Palestinians become, the greater the danger the higher threat areas of the territories become.  The higher the threat, the more restrictive the countermeasures.

Now, you may argue the merits as to how well the Israelis manage the Occupation; but as long as the Arab Palestinian Leadership condones, incites and praises the use of violence, as they do today _(and have for more than half a century)_ → the less likely it will be for the Israelis to adopt a more benevolent police posture and be to focus on conditions that make environment conducive to the spread of violence.   But clearly, the more the Arab Paestinian become belligerent, the more evidence that emerges in the need for ever increasingly more stringent security countermeasures necessary to maintain the minimum restraints necessary to achieve Article  43 HR → taking "all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, _*as far as possible*_, public order and safety."

Enlightened people are not fooled in that least into thinking that staged media events like that of Palestinian activist *Ahed Tamimi*, the heroine of the day, is any less a product of the Jihadist and Fedayeen as was Dalal Mughrabi _(once an adviser to Mahmoud Abbas)_ → the Palestinian princess and member of the Fatah from within the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) and most remembered for the 1978 Coastal Road massacre in Israel, in a time even before the PLO declared independence.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> You have, yourself, submitted video of events (staged or real) which show (or depict) Israeli Border Police as opposed to military personnel in them.


Same shit, different asshole.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> No, I don't think you are correct.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is what it is:
> The operative phrase here is:  "when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army."
> 
> Now you can make the argument that it is NOT under the authority of a "Hostile" army...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to understand the terms you use. Your screeching about Israeli “attacks” is actually a matter of Israel defending itself from islamic terrorist provocations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Israel attacks people when they protest getting their stuff stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. Israel defends itself from Islamist ideology.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was Israel's boogyman before there was Hamas?
Click to expand...


No boogyman. You’re just incensed that the world has passed by the time and place when Islamist ideology was imposed by force. I’m afraid you can’t bring back dhimmitude. Your brand of religious fascism is not tolerated by Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,

Do I get a Badge of Honor with that slur?



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have, yourself, submitted video of events (staged or real) which show (or depict) Israeli Border Police as opposed to military personnel in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Same shit, different asshole.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

BTW, was just less then a month ago that Israeli Border Police in the West Bank were involved in an incident:

15 December 2017 9:54 am*  by Barney Breen-Portnoy*
*•  Israeli Border Police Officer Wounded by Palestinian Stabber Wearing Apparent Bomb Belt  •*




 


 ​
Somewhere here, in the last couple days, you made mention that the Hostile Arab Palestinian has some right to take such action.  Well, here is an example of such an action, and I inserted the International Convention that makes it illegal.

This is an example of why, even greater counterintelligence/counter-terrorism and security countermeasures are needed in the face of such psychopaths in the West Bank.  They are a danger to themselves, and a danger to everyone around them. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> Now, you are mixing your personal criteria with that of the international criteria.  If you go back and look at Post #3768, you will notice that the international definition of an occupation is Article 42 of the Hague Regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You have, yourself, submitted video of events (staged or real) which show (or depict) Israeli Border Police as opposed to military personnel in them.  But them, the more belligerent the Hostile Arab Palestinians become, the greater the danger the higher threat areas of the territories become.  The higher the threat, the more restrictive the countermeasures.
> 
> Now, you may argue the merits as to how well the Israelis manage the Occupation; but as long as the Arab Palestinian Leadership condones, incites and praises the use of violence, as they do today _(and have for more than half a century)_ → the less likely it will be for the Israelis to adopt a more benevolent police posture and be to focus on conditions that make environment conducive to the spread of violence.   But clearly, the more the Arab Paestinian become belligerent, the more evidence that emerges in the need for ever increasingly more stringent security countermeasures necessary to maintain the minimum restraints necessary to achieve Article  43 HR → taking "all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, _*as far as possible*_, public order and safety."
> 
> Enlightened people are not fooled in that least into thinking that staged media events like that of Palestinian activist *Ahed Tamimi*, the heroine of the day, is any less a product of the Jihadist and Fedayeen as was Dalal Mughrabi _(once an adviser to Mahmoud Abbas)_ → the Palestinian princess and member of the Fatah from within the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) and most remembered for the 1978 Coastal Road massacre in Israel, in a time even before the PLO declared independence.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why do you only know Israel's bullshit version of history?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> Now, you are mixing your personal criteria with that of the international criteria.  If you go back and look at Post #3768, you will notice that the international definition of an occupation is Article 42 of the Hague Regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You have, yourself, submitted video of events (staged or real) which show (or depict) Israeli Border Police as opposed to military personnel in them.  But them, the more belligerent the Hostile Arab Palestinians become, the greater the danger the higher threat areas of the territories become.  The higher the threat, the more restrictive the countermeasures.
> 
> Now, you may argue the merits as to how well the Israelis manage the Occupation; but as long as the Arab Palestinian Leadership condones, incites and praises the use of violence, as they do today _(and have for more than half a century)_ → the less likely it will be for the Israelis to adopt a more benevolent police posture and be to focus on conditions that make environment conducive to the spread of violence.   But clearly, the more the Arab Paestinian become belligerent, the more evidence that emerges in the need for ever increasingly more stringent security countermeasures necessary to maintain the minimum restraints necessary to achieve Article  43 HR → taking "all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, _*as far as possible*_, public order and safety."
> 
> Enlightened people are not fooled in that least into thinking that staged media events like that of Palestinian activist *Ahed Tamimi*, the heroine of the day, is any less a product of the Jihadist and Fedayeen as was Dalal Mughrabi _(once an adviser to Mahmoud Abbas)_ → the Palestinian princess and member of the Fatah from within the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) and most remembered for the 1978 Coastal Road massacre in Israel, in a time even before the PLO declared independence.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you only know Israel's bullshit version of history?
Click to expand...


Are you hoping that another of your conspiracy theories will make the preceding article “go away”?


----------



## thomosbaysore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> No, I don't think you are correct.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is what it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annex to the Convention: Regulations respecting the laws and customs of war on land - Section III : Military authority over the territory of the hostile state - Regulations:
> 
> Article 42. Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The operative phrase here is:  "when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army."
> 
> Now you can make the argument that it is NOT under the authority of a "Hostile" army...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to understand the terms you use. Your screeching about Israeli “attacks” is actually a matter of Israel defending itself from islamic terrorist provocations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Israel attacks people when they protest getting their stuff stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. Israel defends itself from Islamist ideology.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).
Click to expand...


"Actually, no. Israel defends itself from Islamist ideology."

Actually, no. Israel is aggressive towards protestors.

Two Palestinians killed in clashes with Israeli troops in Gaza, West Bank

Israel has killed 17 protesters since December 6.

Their crime at most was stone throwing.

This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?


----------



## teddyearp

thomosbaysore said:


> <snip>Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?


Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.

Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
*
I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.

But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

teddyearp said:


> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
Click to expand...

The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.

And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.


----------



## Lastamender

P F Tinmore said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
Click to expand...

Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lastamender said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
Click to expand...

But they only get rocks thrown at them in Palestine.


----------



## Lastamender

P F Tinmore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they only get rocks thrown at them in Palestine.
Click to expand...

There is no Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lastamender said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they only get rocks thrown at them in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no Palestine.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Lastamender

P F Tinmore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they only get rocks thrown at them in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Don't need one. Palestine exists on paper, and in propaganda, period.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they only get rocks thrown at them in Palestine.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Hollie

thomosbaysore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> No, I don't think you are correct.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is what it is:
> The operative phrase here is:  "when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army."
> 
> Now you can make the argument that it is NOT under the authority of a "Hostile" army...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to understand the terms you use. Your screeching about Israeli “attacks” is actually a matter of Israel defending itself from islamic terrorist provocations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Israel attacks people when they protest getting their stuff stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. Israel defends itself from Islamist ideology.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Actually, no. Israel defends itself from Islamist ideology."
> 
> Actually, no. Israel is aggressive towards protestors.
> 
> Two Palestinians killed in clashes with Israeli troops in Gaza, West Bank
> 
> Israel has killed 17 protesters since December 6.
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
Click to expand...


Stone throwing is aggression. Your characterization of the Israeli response as “ excessive force” is entirely subjective and calculated.


----------



## Hollie

thomosbaysore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tiinmore, et al,
> 
> No, I don't think you are correct.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is what it is:
> The operative phrase here is:  "when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army."
> 
> Now you can make the argument that it is NOT under the authority of a "Hostile" army...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> A proper occupation has obligations and restrictions. Palestine is under military control, however, Israel thumbs its nose at the obligations and restrictions. Israel still attacks Palestinians militarily when it should use civil police.
> 
> It is a mixed bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to understand the terms you use. Your screeching about Israeli “attacks” is actually a matter of Israel defending itself from islamic terrorist provocations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Israel attacks people when they protest getting their stuff stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. Israel defends itself from Islamist ideology.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
> 
> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Actually, no. Israel defends itself from Islamist ideology."
> 
> Actually, no. Israel is aggressive towards protestors.
> 
> Two Palestinians killed in clashes with Israeli troops in Gaza, West Bank
> 
> Israel has killed 17 protesters since December 6.
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
Click to expand...



“Israel has killed 17 protesters since December 6.”

That might suggest to Arab-Moslem rock chuckers that such behavior carries consequences.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*New Orleans Adopts Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Measure*

Meanwhile, the City Council of New Orleans, Louisiana, passed a resolution Thursday pledging that the city will avoid investing in or contracting with companies that violate human rights. The resolution was drafted by the New Orleans Palestinian Solidarity Committee. Its passage makes New Orleans the first city in the South—and one of the largest U.S. cities—to join the BDS movement to boycott, divest from and sanction Israel over illegal settlements and over its treatment of Palestinians.

*New Orleans Adopts Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Measure | Democracy Now!*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *New Orleans Adopts Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Measure*
> 
> Meanwhile, the City Council of New Orleans, Louisiana, passed a resolution Thursday pledging that the city will avoid investing in or contracting with companies that violate human rights. The resolution was drafted by the New Orleans Palestinian Solidarity Committee. Its passage makes New Orleans the first city in the South—and one of the largest U.S. cities—to join the BDS movement to boycott, divest from and sanction Israel over illegal settlements and over its treatment of Palestinians.
> 
> *New Orleans Adopts Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Measure | Democracy Now!*



Pro-Palestinian resolution from New Orleans City Council creates backlash

*Pro-Palestinian resolution from New Orleans City Council creates backlash*

Mayor Mitch Landrieu, in a statement later Friday, said the resolution was "ill advised, gratuitous and does not reflect the policy of the city of New Orleans." He also said his administration won't change contracting policies.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they only get rocks thrown at them in Palestine.
Click to expand...

Try throwing rocks at a police officer or military serviceman here in the US, and look at your watch to see how long it takes for you to get a bullet between the eyeballs.   Israelis are actually pretty restrained comparitively, in how they deal with these savages.


----------



## Roudy

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Orleans Adopts Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Measure*
> 
> Meanwhile, the City Council of New Orleans, Louisiana, passed a resolution Thursday pledging that the city will avoid investing in or contracting with companies that violate human rights. The resolution was drafted by the New Orleans Palestinian Solidarity Committee. Its passage makes New Orleans the first city in the South—and one of the largest U.S. cities—to join the BDS movement to boycott, divest from and sanction Israel over illegal settlements and over its treatment of Palestinians.
> 
> *New Orleans Adopts Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Measure | Democracy Now!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinian resolution from New Orleans City Council creates backlash
> 
> *Pro-Palestinian resolution from New Orleans City Council creates backlash*
> 
> Mayor Mitch Landrieu, in a statement later Friday, said the resolution was "ill advised, gratuitous and does not reflect the policy of the city of New Orleans." He also said his administration won't change contracting policies.
Click to expand...

Gee I wonder what the political affiliation of those who tried to pass this resolution was?  Perhaps they were D..D...D...Democrats?!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bibi Coming Home with $500 Million Indian Military Deal Restored | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 2 Shevat 5778 – January 17, 2018 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Superfast’ sub-sea internet cable to connect Israel with Spain


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli tech firms raise $5.24 billion in 2017, up 9% from 2016


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Argentina, work to cement economic ties


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Video switched two artists' names, but it is still informative ]

So you wanna boycott Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Academia has gone even further with the enmity to Israel, falsely accusing Israel of breaching international law. They mobilize as part of the global boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement to turn Israeli academics into intellectual pariahs by excluding them from the intellectual marketplace of ideas. It is a one-dimensional approach seeking to silence Israel’s narrative with boycotts and arrest warrants.

These myths they propagate become widespread on the blogosphere, with groups on Facebook, threads on Twitter and countless videos on YouTube forming the basis of a digital pogrom against the Jewish narrative, whereby social media and on-line networking are employed to make the demonization of Israel part and parcel of mainstream discourse.

This process of delegitimization is an affront to freedom of speech, a fundamental right in a democracy.

They do this to no other country. Not to Syrian academics; not to Iranian or Saudi Arabian academics; not North Korean academics; not the scholars of many other countries with despotic regimes and a prevailing absence of human and civil rights, not to mention academic freedom. Only Israeli academics.

(full article online)

The Academic Pogrom Against Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Academia has gone even further with the enmity to Israel, falsely accusing Israel of breaching international law. They mobilize as part of the global boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement to turn Israeli academics into intellectual pariahs by excluding them from the intellectual marketplace of ideas. It is a one-dimensional approach seeking to silence Israel’s narrative with boycotts and arrest warrants.
> 
> These myths they propagate become widespread on the blogosphere, with groups on Facebook, threads on Twitter and countless videos on YouTube forming the basis of a digital pogrom against the Jewish narrative, whereby social media and on-line networking are employed to make the demonization of Israel part and parcel of mainstream discourse.
> 
> This process of delegitimization is an affront to freedom of speech, a fundamental right in a democracy.
> 
> They do this to no other country. Not to Syrian academics; not to Iranian or Saudi Arabian academics; not North Korean academics; not the scholars of many other countries with despotic regimes and a prevailing absence of human and civil rights, not to mention academic freedom. Only Israeli academics.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Academic Pogrom Against Israel


Tissue?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Williams on Wednesday called for reconsideration of the resolution, saying that he was not aware of the boycott movement or its mission when he and the council voted, the New Orleans Advocate reported.

(full article online)

New Orleans to reconsider pro-BDS resolution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cybersecurity firm Palo Alto Networks is opening a new office and research and development site in Tel Aviv, as its local research team in Israel has “grown significantly” in the past three and a half years.

(full article online)

Palo Alto Networks opens new office in Tel Aviv


----------



## thomosbaysore

teddyearp said:


> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
Click to expand...


And I repeat because you chose to ignore the point:

"retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?"

Is retaliation against protesters by live fire acceptable in the US big mouth?

Show me some examples.


----------



## thomosbaysore

Lastamender said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
Click to expand...


You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you


----------



## Sixties Fan

thomosbaysore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
Click to expand...

[Maybe you do condone murdering Israelis with heavy rocks?
But here is why the rules were changed about two years ago.
Arabs stop throwing rocks with the intent of killing Israelis, and there will be no need for any ammunitions, wouldn't that be right? ]

The new rules follow a recent heated political debate over how to counter stone-throwing in some Palestinian neighbourhoods of East Jerusalem and on West Bank roads, which gained added momentum after the recent death of an elderly motorist who died after crashing his car during an alleged stone-throwing incident in the city.

“We intend to change the norm that has become established here: that the state of Israel allows these deadly and murderous objects to be thrown without response and without being thwarted,” said Netanyahu in a statement issued after the vote.

“Until recently, police officers would open fire when their own lives were at risk,” Netanyahu said. “From now on, they will be allowed to open fire – and they will know they have a right to do so – when anyone’s life is in danger. 

“We have decided to penalise more severely adult stone-throwers with a minimum sentence of four years in prison and also to authorise larger fines for minors and their parents,” the statement added. 

“These sanctions apply to all Israeli citizens and residents of Israel,” it said, referring to Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem who do not have Israeli citizenship.

In recent weeks Netanyahu’s declared “war on stone throwers” and promises of zero tolerance have replaced the issue of Iran’s nuclear programme as his main preoccupation.

(full article online)

Israel relaxes live-fire rules against Palestinian stone-throwers



How about telling the Arabs to use all the Billions they keep getting in order to educate for peace and build infrastructure for their Palestine State?


----------



## P F Tinmore

thomosbaysore said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I repeat because you chose to ignore the point:
> 
> "retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?"
> 
> Is retaliation against protesters by live fire acceptable in the US big mouth?
> 
> Show me some examples.
Click to expand...




thomosbaysore said:


> Is retaliation against protesters by live fire acceptable in the US big mouth?


Not since Kent State in 1970. There was a big stink about that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I repeat because you chose to ignore the point:
> 
> "retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?"
> 
> Is retaliation against protesters by live fire acceptable in the US big mouth?
> 
> Show me some examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is retaliation against protesters by live fire acceptable in the US big mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not since Kent State in 1970. There was a big stink about that.
Click to expand...


Still happens all the time in Israel where they have not caught up with the civilized world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I repeat because you chose to ignore the point:
> 
> "retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?"
> 
> Is retaliation against protesters by live fire acceptable in the US big mouth?
> 
> Show me some examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is retaliation against protesters by live fire acceptable in the US big mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not since Kent State in 1970. There was a big stink about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still happens all the time in Israel where they have not caught up with the civilized world.
Click to expand...

A video about the protests about the Vietnam war.

Yes, everything to do with Israel.


----------



## Lastamender

thomosbaysore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
Click to expand...

Where did I say kill? Lying about what others say, says a lot about you.


----------



## Roudy

thomosbaysore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
Click to expand...

Rock throwing is a criminal offense in the US, dumbass, it is not considered a form of protest.

*Legal status*

In the United States, rock-throwing is a felony[14][15] and rock-throwers could face criminal charges, dependent on the circumstances that may include second degree murder,[16] aggravated assault, throwing a missile into an occupied vehicle, criminal possession of a weapon, reckless endangerment of life, and aggravated assault with a lethal weapon.[10][17][18] Punishment upon conviction varies as with all punishments for all crimes. *A Florida judge sentenced a teenager to serve life in prison for throwing rocks at cars.**[*16] A New England judge, ruling on teenagers convicted of throwing stones at passing trains, at windows, resulting in eye injuries to passengers, sentenced them to be kept in an eye-injury ward of a hospital for two weeks with their eyes bandaged, in order to make them understand the consequence of their delinquency.[19] Rock throwers can be charged, tried and convicted even when no injuries or damage result.[20]
In Great Britain, expansive legislation on public disorder introduced in 1986 allows stone throwers to be sentenced on average to 3.5 years in prison if the criminal justice system can prove that the action took place in a riot.[21]
Under Australian law, rock throwers can be sentenced to up to 5 years in prison.
Under American law they can receive very long sentences and even be sentenced to life in prison.[16][22][23] Under American law, individuals who were part of a group engaged in rock-throwing can be convicted and imprisoned even if they did not personally throw any missiles.[24][25]
In New Zealand, individuals who throw rocks at cars can serve 14 years for endangering transport.[26]
In Vietnam, youths convicted of "vandalism and battery" for throwing stones at vehicles have been imprisoned.[27]
In Turkey the Islamic Justice and Development Party (AKP) introduced a range of legal measures criminalizing both Kurdish political claims and protest activities by the Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK). The harsh sentences handed down against stone throwing children (_taş atan çocuklar_) led to a public outcry and to an amendment reducing the length of the sentences on the grounds that it was inappropriate from ‘a criminal justice point of view’.[28]


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

I think you have make a mistake here.



P F Tinmore said:


> Still happens all the time in Israel where they have not caught up with the civilized world.


*(COMMENT)  *

Protests staged by the Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), and similar anti-Israeli occur both here in the US _(UCLA → University of California-Irvine → and Boston-U)_ and in Israel; but nothing on the order of American anti-War student protests, demonstrations and riots of the late 1960's and the early 1970's.  The SJP _(and other anti-Israeli hate groups)_ rarely draw draw more than 800 - to - 1000 students.  And not very often at that; maybe once a year or so.  Where as CSN&Y were singing protests like the 1970 Kent State University event in Ohio, or the great Draft Card Burning in Washington.  There were many anti-War activities and some very famouus groups: Weather Underground Organization (WUO), and the Students for a Democratic Society (SDS).  None of which had a gathering of less than a couple thousand students _(even for a school like Kent State)_.

But there was a very significant difference in the protests, demonstrations and riots of a true anti-War complexion; that being in the US, it was US Citizens of the establishment versus the US Students of the Nation.  Americans were criticizing Americans in America.  It is not like the Arab-Palestinians trying to export trouble to the US on a question under debate in America, by Americans.

"I disapprove of what you say, 
but I will *defend* to the death your *right* to say it".
_Evelyn Beatrice Hall's _
_paraphrase of_
_François-Marie Arouet, (AKA: nom de plume Voltaire)_​
As the Vintage Contemporaries would say → One More Thing:  The pro-Palestinians and the Arab League Nations they report to represent, have absolutely NO ROOM to talk concerning the Israels status in the civilized world.  Israel and the Israelis are so much farther ahead of the regional Arab-Palestinans, that they will not be able to catch-up and achieve the same status as that of the Israels.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Maybe you do condone murdering Israelis with heavy rocks?
> But here is why the rules were changed about two years ago.
> Arabs stop throwing rocks with the intent of killing Israelis, and there will be no need for any ammunitions, wouldn't that be right? ]
> 
> The new rules follow a recent heated political debate over how to counter stone-throwing in some Palestinian neighbourhoods of East Jerusalem and on West Bank roads, which gained added momentum after the recent death of an elderly motorist who died after crashing his car during an alleged stone-throwing incident in the city.
> 
> “We intend to change the norm that has become established here: that the state of Israel allows these deadly and murderous objects to be thrown without response and without being thwarted,” said Netanyahu in a statement issued after the vote.
> 
> “Until recently, police officers would open fire when their own lives were at risk,” Netanyahu said. “From now on, they will be allowed to open fire – and they will know they have a right to do so – when anyone’s life is in danger.
> 
> “We have decided to penalise more severely adult stone-throwers with a minimum sentence of four years in prison and also to authorise larger fines for minors and their parents,” the statement added.
> 
> “These sanctions apply to all Israeli citizens and residents of Israel,” it said, referring to Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem who do not have Israeli citizenship.
> 
> In recent weeks Netanyahu’s declared “war on stone throwers” and promises of zero tolerance have replaced the issue of Iran’s nuclear programme as his main preoccupation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel relaxes live-fire rules against Palestinian stone-throwers
> 
> 
> 
> How about telling the Arabs to use all the Billions they keep getting in order to educate for peace and build infrastructure for their Palestine State?
Click to expand...



It is an interesting problem.  One I would like to see addressed by our Team Palestine.

How should rock-throwing be addressed?  What is the appropriate response?


----------



## Roudy

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Maybe you do condone murdering Israelis with heavy rocks?
> But here is why the rules were changed about two years ago.
> Arabs stop throwing rocks with the intent of killing Israelis, and there will be no need for any ammunitions, wouldn't that be right? ]
> 
> The new rules follow a recent heated political debate over how to counter stone-throwing in some Palestinian neighbourhoods of East Jerusalem and on West Bank roads, which gained added momentum after the recent death of an elderly motorist who died after crashing his car during an alleged stone-throwing incident in the city.
> 
> “We intend to change the norm that has become established here: that the state of Israel allows these deadly and murderous objects to be thrown without response and without being thwarted,” said Netanyahu in a statement issued after the vote.
> 
> “Until recently, police officers would open fire when their own lives were at risk,” Netanyahu said. “From now on, they will be allowed to open fire – and they will know they have a right to do so – when anyone’s life is in danger.
> 
> “We have decided to penalise more severely adult stone-throwers with a minimum sentence of four years in prison and also to authorise larger fines for minors and their parents,” the statement added.
> 
> “These sanctions apply to all Israeli citizens and residents of Israel,” it said, referring to Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem who do not have Israeli citizenship.
> 
> In recent weeks Netanyahu’s declared “war on stone throwers” and promises of zero tolerance have replaced the issue of Iran’s nuclear programme as his main preoccupation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel relaxes live-fire rules against Palestinian stone-throwers
> 
> 
> 
> How about telling the Arabs to use all the Billions they keep getting in order to educate for peace and build infrastructure for their Palestine State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting problem.  One I would like to see addressed by our Team Palestine.
> 
> How should rock-throwing be addressed?  What is the appropriate response?
Click to expand...

Death by stoning?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Maybe you do condone murdering Israelis with heavy rocks?
> But here is why the rules were changed about two years ago.
> Arabs stop throwing rocks with the intent of killing Israelis, and there will be no need for any ammunitions, wouldn't that be right? ]
> 
> The new rules follow a recent heated political debate over how to counter stone-throwing in some Palestinian neighbourhoods of East Jerusalem and on West Bank roads, which gained added momentum after the recent death of an elderly motorist who died after crashing his car during an alleged stone-throwing incident in the city.
> 
> “We intend to change the norm that has become established here: that the state of Israel allows these deadly and murderous objects to be thrown without response and without being thwarted,” said Netanyahu in a statement issued after the vote.
> 
> “Until recently, police officers would open fire when their own lives were at risk,” Netanyahu said. “From now on, they will be allowed to open fire – and they will know they have a right to do so – when anyone’s life is in danger.
> 
> “We have decided to penalise more severely adult stone-throwers with a minimum sentence of four years in prison and also to authorise larger fines for minors and their parents,” the statement added.
> 
> “These sanctions apply to all Israeli citizens and residents of Israel,” it said, referring to Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem who do not have Israeli citizenship.
> 
> In recent weeks Netanyahu’s declared “war on stone throwers” and promises of zero tolerance have replaced the issue of Iran’s nuclear programme as his main preoccupation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel relaxes live-fire rules against Palestinian stone-throwers
> 
> 
> 
> How about telling the Arabs to use all the Billions they keep getting in order to educate for peace and build infrastructure for their Palestine State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting problem.  One I would like to see addressed by our Team Palestine.
> 
> How should rock-throwing be addressed?  What is the appropriate response?
Click to expand...

Rock throwing *is* the response.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Maybe you do condone murdering Israelis with heavy rocks?
> But here is why the rules were changed about two years ago.
> Arabs stop throwing rocks with the intent of killing Israelis, and there will be no need for any ammunitions, wouldn't that be right? ]
> 
> The new rules follow a recent heated political debate over how to counter stone-throwing in some Palestinian neighbourhoods of East Jerusalem and on West Bank roads, which gained added momentum after the recent death of an elderly motorist who died after crashing his car during an alleged stone-throwing incident in the city.
> 
> “We intend to change the norm that has become established here: that the state of Israel allows these deadly and murderous objects to be thrown without response and without being thwarted,” said Netanyahu in a statement issued after the vote.
> 
> “Until recently, police officers would open fire when their own lives were at risk,” Netanyahu said. “From now on, they will be allowed to open fire – and they will know they have a right to do so – when anyone’s life is in danger.
> 
> “We have decided to penalise more severely adult stone-throwers with a minimum sentence of four years in prison and also to authorise larger fines for minors and their parents,” the statement added.
> 
> “These sanctions apply to all Israeli citizens and residents of Israel,” it said, referring to Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem who do not have Israeli citizenship.
> 
> In recent weeks Netanyahu’s declared “war on stone throwers” and promises of zero tolerance have replaced the issue of Iran’s nuclear programme as his main preoccupation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel relaxes live-fire rules against Palestinian stone-throwers
> 
> 
> 
> How about telling the Arabs to use all the Billions they keep getting in order to educate for peace and build infrastructure for their Palestine State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting problem.  One I would like to see addressed by our Team Palestine.
> 
> How should rock-throwing be addressed?  What is the appropriate response?
Click to expand...

End the occupation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Maybe you do condone murdering Israelis with heavy rocks?
> But here is why the rules were changed about two years ago.
> Arabs stop throwing rocks with the intent of killing Israelis, and there will be no need for any ammunitions, wouldn't that be right? ]
> 
> The new rules follow a recent heated political debate over how to counter stone-throwing in some Palestinian neighbourhoods of East Jerusalem and on West Bank roads, which gained added momentum after the recent death of an elderly motorist who died after crashing his car during an alleged stone-throwing incident in the city.
> 
> “We intend to change the norm that has become established here: that the state of Israel allows these deadly and murderous objects to be thrown without response and without being thwarted,” said Netanyahu in a statement issued after the vote.
> 
> “Until recently, police officers would open fire when their own lives were at risk,” Netanyahu said. “From now on, they will be allowed to open fire – and they will know they have a right to do so – when anyone’s life is in danger.
> 
> “We have decided to penalise more severely adult stone-throwers with a minimum sentence of four years in prison and also to authorise larger fines for minors and their parents,” the statement added.
> 
> “These sanctions apply to all Israeli citizens and residents of Israel,” it said, referring to Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem who do not have Israeli citizenship.
> 
> In recent weeks Netanyahu’s declared “war on stone throwers” and promises of zero tolerance have replaced the issue of Iran’s nuclear programme as his main preoccupation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel relaxes live-fire rules against Palestinian stone-throwers
> 
> 
> 
> How about telling the Arabs to use all the Billions they keep getting in order to educate for peace and build infrastructure for their Palestine State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting problem.  One I would like to see addressed by our Team Palestine.
> 
> How should rock-throwing be addressed?  What is the appropriate response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the occupation.
Click to expand...


Oddly, the Hamas Charter speaks to the destruction of Israel as a religious duty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Maybe you do condone murdering Israelis with heavy rocks?
> But here is why the rules were changed about two years ago.
> Arabs stop throwing rocks with the intent of killing Israelis, and there will be no need for any ammunitions, wouldn't that be right? ]
> 
> The new rules follow a recent heated political debate over how to counter stone-throwing in some Palestinian neighbourhoods of East Jerusalem and on West Bank roads, which gained added momentum after the recent death of an elderly motorist who died after crashing his car during an alleged stone-throwing incident in the city.
> 
> “We intend to change the norm that has become established here: that the state of Israel allows these deadly and murderous objects to be thrown without response and without being thwarted,” said Netanyahu in a statement issued after the vote.
> 
> “Until recently, police officers would open fire when their own lives were at risk,” Netanyahu said. “From now on, they will be allowed to open fire – and they will know they have a right to do so – when anyone’s life is in danger.
> 
> “We have decided to penalise more severely adult stone-throwers with a minimum sentence of four years in prison and also to authorise larger fines for minors and their parents,” the statement added.
> 
> “These sanctions apply to all Israeli citizens and residents of Israel,” it said, referring to Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem who do not have Israeli citizenship.
> 
> In recent weeks Netanyahu’s declared “war on stone throwers” and promises of zero tolerance have replaced the issue of Iran’s nuclear programme as his main preoccupation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel relaxes live-fire rules against Palestinian stone-throwers
> 
> 
> 
> How about telling the Arabs to use all the Billions they keep getting in order to educate for peace and build infrastructure for their Palestine State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting problem.  One I would like to see addressed by our Team Palestine.
> 
> How should rock-throwing be addressed?  What is the appropriate response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly, the Hamas Charter speaks to the destruction of Israel as a religious duty.
Click to expand...

Who was Israel's boogyman before there was Hamas?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> 
> 
> [Maybe you do condone murdering Israelis with heavy rocks?
> But here is why the rules were changed about two years ago.
> Arabs stop throwing rocks with the intent of killing Israelis, and there will be no need for any ammunitions, wouldn't that be right? ]
> 
> The new rules follow a recent heated political debate over how to counter stone-throwing in some Palestinian neighbourhoods of East Jerusalem and on West Bank roads, which gained added momentum after the recent death of an elderly motorist who died after crashing his car during an alleged stone-throwing incident in the city.
> 
> “We intend to change the norm that has become established here: that the state of Israel allows these deadly and murderous objects to be thrown without response and without being thwarted,” said Netanyahu in a statement issued after the vote.
> 
> “Until recently, police officers would open fire when their own lives were at risk,” Netanyahu said. “From now on, they will be allowed to open fire – and they will know they have a right to do so – when anyone’s life is in danger.
> 
> “We have decided to penalise more severely adult stone-throwers with a minimum sentence of four years in prison and also to authorise larger fines for minors and their parents,” the statement added.
> 
> “These sanctions apply to all Israeli citizens and residents of Israel,” it said, referring to Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem who do not have Israeli citizenship.
> 
> In recent weeks Netanyahu’s declared “war on stone throwers” and promises of zero tolerance have replaced the issue of Iran’s nuclear programme as his main preoccupation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel relaxes live-fire rules against Palestinian stone-throwers
> 
> 
> 
> How about telling the Arabs to use all the Billions they keep getting in order to educate for peace and build infrastructure for their Palestine State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting problem.  One I would like to see addressed by our Team Palestine.
> 
> How should rock-throwing be addressed?  What is the appropriate response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly, the Hamas Charter speaks to the destruction of Israel as a religious duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was Israel's boogyman before there was Hamas?
Click to expand...


That’s the same pointless cut and paste you cut and paste across multiple threads. 

You should have paid attention during your koranology lessons to understand the ideological hatreds for Jews that are a part of Islamist ideology.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Note the meme the letter begins with, which minimizes the violent rock throwing of palestinians (which can, and has, caused serious injuries and even deaths), and implies it is only ever in response to the IDF killing someone (a blatant lie).

But even more than that; these haters are asking to dis-invite an Israeli just because they are Israeli. Victoria Hanna is an religious Jewess, the mother of 3 children. Her parents are from Egypt and Persia – no doubt kicked out or otherwise forced out due to persecution. She performs Aramaic hip hop and rhythmic raps on ancient Hebrew texts. She is not at all political from what I can see, and is not active on social media. Her crime here is being from Israel. She is not part of some conspiracy as they suggest – she just wants to do what she loves, which is performing.

(full article online)

BDS-Holes in New Zealand Show Their Bigotry


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel - A Successful Powerhouse in the Collapsing Middle East


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


One good turn deserves another.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One good turn deserves another.
Click to expand...

They have free speech, like anyone else.
What they do not have the right to, is incite anyone against Jews and Israel which is what they have always done and there is such a backlash against what they are standing for:

The destruction of Israel.

When Palestinians fight only for their right to have a State, which is endlessly being stopped by their leaders, then you will have a case.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One good turn deserves another.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have free speech, like anyone else.
> What they do not have the right to, is incite anyone against Jews and Israel which is what they have always done and there is such a backlash against what they are standing for:
> 
> The destruction of Israel.
> 
> When Palestinians fight only for their right to have a State, which is endlessly being stopped by their leaders, then you will have a case.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> When Palestinians fight only for their right to have a State, which is endlessly being stopped by their leaders,


Abbas, I'm gonna, I''m gonna, I'm gonna, - pffft.

Palestine's "leaders" have no followers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> They have free speech, like anyone else.


Palestinian speakers are blocked before they get there. Israeli speakers are blocked after they get there.

So I don't see your complaint.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One good turn deserves another.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have free speech, like anyone else.
> What they do not have the right to, is incite anyone against Jews and Israel which is what they have always done and there is such a backlash against what they are standing for:
> 
> The destruction of Israel.
> 
> When Palestinians fight only for their right to have a State, which is endlessly being stopped by their leaders, then you will have a case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Palestinians fight only for their right to have a State, which is endlessly being stopped by their leaders,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abbas, I'm gonna, I''m gonna, I'm gonna, - pffft.
> 
> Palestine's "leaders" have no followers.
Click to expand...

They have the money, the weapons and the means.

And they follow the Quran to a Q.

"Kill the Jews".......


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have free speech, like anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian speakers are blocked before they get there. Israeli speakers are blocked after they get there.
> 
> So I don't see your complaint.
Click to expand...

The issue was the Pro Palestinian Students on campus and Free speech.

Stay on the subject.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have free speech, like anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian speakers are blocked before they get there. Israeli speakers are blocked after they get there.
> 
> So I don't see your complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue was the Pro Palestinian Students on campus and Free speech.
> 
> Stay on the subject.
Click to expand...

It is. I was just pointing out your double standard.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have free speech, like anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian speakers are blocked before they get there. Israeli speakers are blocked after they get there.
> 
> So I don't see your complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue was the Pro Palestinian Students on campus and Free speech.
> 
> Stay on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. I was just pointing out your double standard.
Click to expand...

Keep making me laugh.  Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha.....


----------



## P F Tinmore

*BDS: game changer in Germany*

On 14 June, the Oldenburg District Court ordered Rihl not to repeat her defamatory statements about me. Riya Hassan, European coordinator of the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), described the ruling as “a serious blow to Israel’s war of repression against the BDS movement.”

Hassan urged the German government to make clear that BDS activities should be protected as a form of free speech. Sweden, Ireland and the Netherlands have recently issued statements to that effect.

As our public and legal actions indicate, it is no longer possible to push solidarity for Palestinian rights under the carpet in Germany. Dozens of friends, colleagues and strangers contacted me to denounce these attacks on free speech, express interest in the Palestinian cause and ask to learn more. A new local network with strong international ties is in the making.

And while Israel’s supporters are doing their very best to thwart our activism, it is my impression that their efforts are futile in the long run. While the Israeli state has tanks and guns and many of the world’s most powerful governments on its side, the Palestinians have history on theirs. As Victor Hugo phrased it: “Nothing is more powerful than an idea whose time has come.” BDS is such an idea. And its time has indeed come — even in Germany.

BDS: game changer in Germany


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *BDS: game changer in Germany*
> 
> On 14 June, the Oldenburg District Court ordered Rihl not to repeat her defamatory statements about me. Riya Hassan, European coordinator of the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), described the ruling as “a serious blow to Israel’s war of repression against the BDS movement.”
> 
> Hassan urged the German government to make clear that BDS activities should be protected as a form of free speech. Sweden, Ireland and the Netherlands have recently issued statements to that effect.
> 
> As our public and legal actions indicate, it is no longer possible to push solidarity for Palestinian rights under the carpet in Germany. Dozens of friends, colleagues and strangers contacted me to denounce these attacks on free speech, express interest in the Palestinian cause and ask to learn more. A new local network with strong international ties is in the making.
> 
> And while Israel’s supporters are doing their very best to thwart our activism, it is my impression that their efforts are futile in the long run. While the Israeli state has tanks and guns and many of the world’s most powerful governments on its side, the Palestinians have history on theirs. As Victor Hugo phrased it: “Nothing is more powerful than an idea whose time has come.” BDS is such an idea. And its time has indeed come — even in Germany.
> 
> BDS: game changer in Germany


[You really need to update your sources beyond 2016]

*How is the BDS movement viewed in Germany?*

Unsurprisingly, BDS is extremely controversial in Germany. It goes without saying that calls to boycott Jewish products do not go down well in a country tarnished to this day by its own boycott policies during Nazi rule. Several critics have said that the boycott is a revival of the Nazi slogan “kauf nicht beim Juden” (don’t buy from Jews).

The movement is also criticized in Germany because it calls for a blanket boycott of Jewish goods from Israel, rather than just products made in illegal settlements.

In 2016 Gitta Connemann, deputy chair of the parliamentary group on Israel, told the Jüdische Allgemeine Zeitung (JAZ) that BDS is “anti-Semitism in its purest form” because it excludes Muslim-owned Israeli businesses from the boycott.

The cities of Munich and Frankfurt have responded by banning BDS from renting state-owned properties to host events.

Berlin is considering a similar measure after BDS spread a false rumour that the Israeli government was organizing a music event in the capital this summer. The BDS successfully lobbied several artists to drop out of the Pop-Kultur festival in Berlin’s Prenzlauer Berg, claiming that the Israeli government had an influence over its organization (a claim which was not true).


How Germany deals with activist movements against Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## MaryL

I will buy more stuff from Israel now. Whatever that is. Grapefruit or tangerines...wow, this intimidates the Muslim world? So what backlash should we fear, less suicidal bombers then?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

MaryL said:


> I will buy more stuff from Israel now. Whatever that is. Grapefruit or tangerines...wow, this intimidates the Muslim world? So what backlash should we fear, less suicidal bombers then?




I lived for 6 months on an Israeli kibbutz (farm) and picked tangerines.  Juicy and delicious.


----------



## thomosbaysore

Lastamender said:


> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say kill? Lying about what others say, says a lot about you.
Click to expand...


You replied to my post that Israel are using live fire on protestors, stating "tough titty".

What else can be implied?

You either agree or disagree with Israel murdering protestors, it's that simple.

So which is it?


----------



## thomosbaysore

Roudy said:


> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime at most was stone throwing.
> 
> This is clearly a use of excessive force and retaliation against protesters by live fire is unacceptable anywhere else, so why not Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock throwing is a criminal offense in the US, dumbass, it is not considered a form of protest.
> 
> *Legal status*
> 
> In the United States, rock-throwing is a felony[14][15] and rock-throwers could face criminal charges, dependent on the circumstances that may include second degree murder,[16] aggravated assault, throwing a missile into an occupied vehicle, criminal possession of a weapon, reckless endangerment of life, and aggravated assault with a lethal weapon.[10][17][18] Punishment upon conviction varies as with all punishments for all crimes. *A Florida judge sentenced a teenager to serve life in prison for throwing rocks at cars.**[*16] A New England judge, ruling on teenagers convicted of throwing stones at passing trains, at windows, resulting in eye injuries to passengers, sentenced them to be kept in an eye-injury ward of a hospital for two weeks with their eyes bandaged, in order to make them understand the consequence of their delinquency.[19] Rock throwers can be charged, tried and convicted even when no injuries or damage result.[20]
> In Great Britain, expansive legislation on public disorder introduced in 1986 allows stone throwers to be sentenced on average to 3.5 years in prison if the criminal justice system can prove that the action took place in a riot.[21]
> Under Australian law, rock throwers can be sentenced to up to 5 years in prison.
> Under American law they can receive very long sentences and even be sentenced to life in prison.[16][22][23] Under American law, individuals who were part of a group engaged in rock-throwing can be convicted and imprisoned even if they did not personally throw any missiles.[24][25]
> In New Zealand, individuals who throw rocks at cars can serve 14 years for endangering transport.[26]
> In Vietnam, youths convicted of "vandalism and battery" for throwing stones at vehicles have been imprisoned.[27]
> In Turkey the Islamic Justice and Development Party (AKP) introduced a range of legal measures criminalizing both Kurdish political claims and protest activities by the Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK). The harsh sentences handed down against stone throwing children (_taş atan çocuklar_) led to a public outcry and to an amendment reducing the length of the sentences on the grounds that it was inappropriate from ‘a criminal justice point of view’.[28]
Click to expand...


A criminal offense doesn't equate to murdering the offender.

I see that the punishments you quoted are jail terms, not the death penalty.

Dumbass........


----------



## thomosbaysore

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Maybe you do condone murdering Israelis with heavy rocks?
> But here is why the rules were changed about two years ago.
> Arabs stop throwing rocks with the intent of killing Israelis, and there will be no need for any ammunitions, wouldn't that be right? ]
> 
> The new rules follow a recent heated political debate over how to counter stone-throwing in some Palestinian neighbourhoods of East Jerusalem and on West Bank roads, which gained added momentum after the recent death of an elderly motorist who died after crashing his car during an alleged stone-throwing incident in the city.
> 
> “We intend to change the norm that has become established here: that the state of Israel allows these deadly and murderous objects to be thrown without response and without being thwarted,” said Netanyahu in a statement issued after the vote.
> 
> “Until recently, police officers would open fire when their own lives were at risk,” Netanyahu said. “From now on, they will be allowed to open fire – and they will know they have a right to do so – when anyone’s life is in danger.
> 
> “We have decided to penalise more severely adult stone-throwers with a minimum sentence of four years in prison and also to authorise larger fines for minors and their parents,” the statement added.
> 
> “These sanctions apply to all Israeli citizens and residents of Israel,” it said, referring to Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem who do not have Israeli citizenship.
> 
> In recent weeks Netanyahu’s declared “war on stone throwers” and promises of zero tolerance have replaced the issue of Iran’s nuclear programme as his main preoccupation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel relaxes live-fire rules against Palestinian stone-throwers
> 
> 
> 
> How about telling the Arabs to use all the Billions they keep getting in order to educate for peace and build infrastructure for their Palestine State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting problem.  One I would like to see addressed by our Team Palestine.
> 
> How should rock-throwing be addressed?  What is the appropriate response?
Click to expand...


Not by murder that's for sure. Arrest the perpetrators and charge them with the equivalent punishment for assault would be appropriate.

That's how civilized nations deal with it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

thomosbaysore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock throwing is a criminal offense in the US, dumbass, it is not considered a form of protest.
> 
> *Legal status*
> 
> In the United States, rock-throwing is a felony[14][15] and rock-throwers could face criminal charges, dependent on the circumstances that may include second degree murder,[16] aggravated assault, throwing a missile into an occupied vehicle, criminal possession of a weapon, reckless endangerment of life, and aggravated assault with a lethal weapon.[10][17][18] Punishment upon conviction varies as with all punishments for all crimes. *A Florida judge sentenced a teenager to serve life in prison for throwing rocks at cars.**[*16] A New England judge, ruling on teenagers convicted of throwing stones at passing trains, at windows, resulting in eye injuries to passengers, sentenced them to be kept in an eye-injury ward of a hospital for two weeks with their eyes bandaged, in order to make them understand the consequence of their delinquency.[19] Rock throwers can be charged, tried and convicted even when no injuries or damage result.[20]
> In Great Britain, expansive legislation on public disorder introduced in 1986 allows stone throwers to be sentenced on average to 3.5 years in prison if the criminal justice system can prove that the action took place in a riot.[21]
> Under Australian law, rock throwers can be sentenced to up to 5 years in prison.
> Under American law they can receive very long sentences and even be sentenced to life in prison.[16][22][23] Under American law, individuals who were part of a group engaged in rock-throwing can be convicted and imprisoned even if they did not personally throw any missiles.[24][25]
> In New Zealand, individuals who throw rocks at cars can serve 14 years for endangering transport.[26]
> In Vietnam, youths convicted of "vandalism and battery" for throwing stones at vehicles have been imprisoned.[27]
> In Turkey the Islamic Justice and Development Party (AKP) introduced a range of legal measures criminalizing both Kurdish political claims and protest activities by the Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK). The harsh sentences handed down against stone throwing children (_taş atan çocuklar_) led to a public outcry and to an amendment reducing the length of the sentences on the grounds that it was inappropriate from ‘a criminal justice point of view’.[28]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A criminal offense doesn't equate to murdering the offender.
> 
> I see that the punishments you quoted are jail terms, not the death penalty.
> 
> Dumbass........
Click to expand...

Oh, Louie, Louie, Louie.....aren't you on the wrong thread with this endless tirade about ammunitions and protestors.
Have you written to the Hague, yet?  

Oh, Louie, Louie, Louie.......


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ What !!!  Scarlett is the only Jew in the whole March ?  You do not say !!!   But sure.....a March for Women is the perfect place to boycott Israel for Palestine    ]

JTA - An anti-Israel women’s group pulled out of the Women’s March Los Angeles over the inclusion of Jewish actress Scarlett Johansson as a featured speaker.

Several other anti-Israel groups also boycotted the march held on Saturday, one of dozens that took place across the United States to fight for women’s rights and progressive causes. The first march held last year took place in cities around the world the day after President Donald Trump’s inauguration.

The Palestinian American Women’s Association cited in a post on Facebook Johansson’s “unapologetic support of illegal settlements in the West Bank, a human rights violation recognized by the international community whose calls only led to a reaffirmation of her position, sending a clear message that Palestinian voices and human rights for Palestinians do not matter.”

(full article online)

Anti-Israel groups boycott Women's March over Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Lastamender

thomosbaysore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So do you consider throwing rocks at someone to be a 'peaceful' thing?  I've never thrown rocks at anyone because I know it to be considered everywhere in the world as an *assault with a deadly weapon!*  Rocks can and will kill someone.
> 
> Remember that stoning was a punishment centuries ago? A punishment that lead to *death.
> *
> I'll tell you what, and ask also if you would do anything different.  I have a gun. Someone throws rocks at me, I *will* shoot back to defend myself.
> 
> But I suppose from your post that you would not?  Laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say kill? Lying about what others say, says a lot about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You replied to my post that Israel are using live fire on protestors, stating "tough titty".
> 
> What else can be implied?
> 
> You either agree or disagree with Israel murdering protestors, it's that simple.
> 
> So which is it?
Click to expand...

If protestors break the law and Israel decides to shoot them it is Israels right. It is not murder, it is enforcement of the law..


----------



## Lastamender

thomosbaysore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) are too stupid to figure out why people throw rock at them.
> 
> And time after time and time again they keep going back to where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is their country. The rock throwers are violating Israels law. Tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're condoning killing protestors, says a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Maybe you do condone murdering Israelis with heavy rocks?
> But here is why the rules were changed about two years ago.
> Arabs stop throwing rocks with the intent of killing Israelis, and there will be no need for any ammunitions, wouldn't that be right? ]
> 
> The new rules follow a recent heated political debate over how to counter stone-throwing in some Palestinian neighbourhoods of East Jerusalem and on West Bank roads, which gained added momentum after the recent death of an elderly motorist who died after crashing his car during an alleged stone-throwing incident in the city.
> 
> “We intend to change the norm that has become established here: that the state of Israel allows these deadly and murderous objects to be thrown without response and without being thwarted,” said Netanyahu in a statement issued after the vote.
> 
> “Until recently, police officers would open fire when their own lives were at risk,” Netanyahu said. “From now on, they will be allowed to open fire – and they will know they have a right to do so – when anyone’s life is in danger.
> 
> “We have decided to penalise more severely adult stone-throwers with a minimum sentence of four years in prison and also to authorise larger fines for minors and their parents,” the statement added.
> 
> “These sanctions apply to all Israeli citizens and residents of Israel,” it said, referring to Palestinian residents of East Jerusalem who do not have Israeli citizenship.
> 
> In recent weeks Netanyahu’s declared “war on stone throwers” and promises of zero tolerance have replaced the issue of Iran’s nuclear programme as his main preoccupation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel relaxes live-fire rules against Palestinian stone-throwers
> 
> 
> 
> How about telling the Arabs to use all the Billions they keep getting in order to educate for peace and build infrastructure for their Palestine State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is an interesting problem.  One I would like to see addressed by our Team Palestine.
> 
> How should rock-throwing be addressed?  What is the appropriate response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not by murder that's for sure. Arrest the perpetrators and charge them with the equivalent punishment for assault would be appropriate.
> 
> That's how civilized nations deal with it.
Click to expand...

Do civilized people kill babies and launch rockets because they do not get their way?


----------



## Shusha

thomosbaysore said:


> Not by murder that's for sure. Arrest the perpetrators and charge them with the equivalent punishment for assault would be appropriate.
> 
> That's how civilized nations deal with it.



So you would argue no live fire under any circumstances?  

I believe live fire to be legally and morally permissible under circumstances that are life threatening to LEOs, bystanders or other participants.  Do I think Israel always meets those standards?  No, I don't.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Much of the subject matter in Industry of Lies will be familiar to those on the right of Israel's political spectrum. Professor Efraim Karsh of King's College London—whose excellent work Yemini writes has been largely ignored—covered the Arab flight of 1948 in great detail in Palestine Betrayed. What sets Yemini apart is the fact that he is a man of the left, making him, if not sui generis, then certainly a rare breed.

Still, Yemini's leftwing viewpoint is the one glaring weakness of the book. Yemini still supports the two-state solution, incredible given his sophisticated understanding of the danger Israel faces and the Arabs' intentions. His policy prescriptions are so out of touch with reality that he argues that the Jews of Judea and Samaria could remain as citizens of a Palestinian state. In fact, a vulnerable Jewish minority wouldn't last a day. Evincing a major intellectual disconnect, Yemini has this to say of the "naïve humanitarian" supporters of Hamas: "[P]erhaps they are right: Despite everything said here about Hamas' character, Israel should extend its hand in peace. Mutual recognition and reconciliation is needed, and certainly the end of global anti-Semitic and racist incitement and violence." On the very same page, he writes: "Hamas wants a world without basic freedoms, human rights, and equality for women and minorities. The Global Jihadists don't attack the West because of what it does, or did, in the past, but because of what it is: free, liberal, and democratic." Such statements abutting one another lead the reader to ask: Will the real Ben-Dror Yemini please stand up?

It's a testament to how fine a job the author has done in his dissection of anti-Israel lies that his cognitive dissonance doesn't ruin the book. It should be passed out to every college student entering a Middle Eastern studies course as a kind of intellectual inoculation against the lies they're about to hear.

(full article online)

Debunking Defamations, Defending Israel—Review: 'Industry of Lies: Media, Academia, and the Israeli-Arab Conflict' by Ben-Dror Yemini


----------



## P F Tinmore

Everyone at the *Palestine Legal* team wanted to reflect on the organization's five years. Here we recall some of the highlights of our work. Thank you for joining us on this journey. Help strengthen our work for the years ahead! palestinelegal.org/donate


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Gaza One Year Later: The Quest for Accountability*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/morrissey-israel-haters-are-just-jealous-of-the-country-1.447604


----------



## Sixties Fan

Philippine High School Adopting Israeli Science Curriculum


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/morrissey-israel-haters-are-just-jealous-of-the-country-1.447604


Jealous?

Indeed, nobody can *mooch* like Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/morrissey-israel-haters-are-just-jealous-of-the-country-1.447604
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous?
> 
> Indeed, nobody can *mooch* like Israel.
Click to expand...

That is just Morrissey's conclusion.

It has never been about jealousy of the Jewish people.
It has always been about lies told about the Jewish People which have created endless attacks on them.

Israel helps the world, as you may witness in the other thread.

Smart people do not hate or are jealous of Israel.
They are happy that Jews continue to help the world wherever they live.

Your hatred of Jews is helping you how?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/morrissey-israel-haters-are-just-jealous-of-the-country-1.447604
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous?
> 
> Indeed, nobody can *mooch* like Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just Morrissey's conclusion.
> 
> It has never been about jealousy of the Jewish people.
> It has always been about lies told about the Jewish People which have created endless attacks on them.
> 
> Israel helps the world, as you may witness in the other thread.
> 
> Smart people do not hate or are jealous of Israel.
> They are happy that Jews continue to help the world wherever they live.
> 
> Your hatred of Jews is helping you how?
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Israel helps the world, as you may witness in the other thread.


Indeed, you have several "brand Israel" deflection threads.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/morrissey-israel-haters-are-just-jealous-of-the-country-1.447604
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous?
> 
> Indeed, nobody can *mooch* like Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just Morrissey's conclusion.
> 
> It has never been about jealousy of the Jewish people.
> It has always been about lies told about the Jewish People which have created endless attacks on them.
> 
> Israel helps the world, as you may witness in the other thread.
> 
> Smart people do not hate or are jealous of Israel.
> They are happy that Jews continue to help the world wherever they live.
> 
> Your hatred of Jews is helping you how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel helps the world, as you may witness in the other thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, you have several "brand Israel" deflection threads.
Click to expand...

Showing the truth about Israel is a deflection for you because you truly are a blind person.

Israel and the Jews do not care what you think because you cannot harm Israel in any way.

PLEAAAASE  !!!!  Boycott anything and everything which is made in Israel or by any Jews.

Be happy


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/morrissey-israel-haters-are-just-jealous-of-the-country-1.447604
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous?
> 
> Indeed, nobody can *mooch* like Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just Morrissey's conclusion.
> 
> It has never been about jealousy of the Jewish people.
> It has always been about lies told about the Jewish People which have created endless attacks on them.
> 
> Israel helps the world, as you may witness in the other thread.
> 
> Smart people do not hate or are jealous of Israel.
> They are happy that Jews continue to help the world wherever they live.
> 
> Your hatred of Jews is helping you how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel helps the world, as you may witness in the other thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, you have several "brand Israel" deflection threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Showing the truth about Israel is a deflection for you because you truly are a blind person.
> 
> Israel and the Jews do not care what you think because you cannot harm Israel in any way.
> 
> PLEAAAASE  !!!!  Boycott anything and everything which is made in Israel or by any Jews.
> 
> Be happy
Click to expand...



Then he couldn't use any computers or take any medications.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Indeed, Can you identify where attributes such as freedom, justice and equality exist in your Islamist paradises? Do those attributes apply to those of the Jewish faith in Gaza, for example?

Indeed, it appears you demand an exclusive right to practice Islamist fascism in your Islamist paradises and require others to accommodate your fascism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pretty soon those Muslims won't have any............


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Indeed, I wasn't aware that a sovereign / legal entity of Pally'land ever existed. How did an imaginary entity you call the "country of Pally'land" lose land?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


>




BTW, that map is false.  Unfortunately, the Palestinians in the West Bank are numerous.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that map is false.  Unfortunately, the Palestinians in the West Bank are numerous.
Click to expand...

Let us remind the world the reason the Arabs in Judea and Samaria are numerous:

The Jordanian invasion of the area and expulsion of all the Jews in 1948.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Sixties Fan said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that map is false.  Unfortunately, the Palestinians in the West Bank are numerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us remind the world the reason the Arabs in Judea and Samaria are numerous:
> 
> The Jordanian invasion of the area and expulsion of all the Jews in 1948.
Click to expand...



And the massacre in Hebron, in 1929, of 67 Jews with hatchets and axes, causing the rest of the Jewish population in that holy city to flee.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that map is false.  Unfortunately, the Palestinians in the West Bank are numerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us remind the world the reason the Arabs in Judea and Samaria are numerous:
> 
> The Jordanian invasion of the area and expulsion of all the Jews in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the massacre in Hebron, in 1929, of 67 Jews with hatchets and axes, causing the rest of the Jewish population in that holy city to flee.
Click to expand...

The Zionist colonial project has its consequences.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that map is false.  Unfortunately, the Palestinians in the West Bank are numerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us remind the world the reason the Arabs in Judea and Samaria are numerous:
> 
> The Jordanian invasion of the area and expulsion of all the Jews in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the massacre in Hebron, in 1929, of 67 Jews with hatchets and axes, causing the rest of the Jewish population in that holy city to flee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionist colonial project has its consequences.
Click to expand...

Your brain on hot air has consequences as well.

But at least, the Zionist "project" is a successful one.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that map is false.  Unfortunately, the Palestinians in the West Bank are numerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us remind the world the reason the Arabs in Judea and Samaria are numerous:
> 
> The Jordanian invasion of the area and expulsion of all the Jews in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the massacre in Hebron, in 1929, of 67 Jews with hatchets and axes, causing the rest of the Jewish population in that holy city to flee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionist colonial project has its consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your brain on hot air has consequences as well.
> 
> But at least, the Zionist "project" is a successful one.
Click to expand...

For now but Israel keeps shooting itself in the foot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that map is false.  Unfortunately, the Palestinians in the West Bank are numerous.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us remind the world the reason the Arabs in Judea and Samaria are numerous:
> 
> The Jordanian invasion of the area and expulsion of all the Jews in 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the massacre in Hebron, in 1929, of 67 Jews with hatchets and axes, causing the rest of the Jewish population in that holy city to flee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionist colonial project has its consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your brain on hot air has consequences as well.
> 
> But at least, the Zionist "project" is a successful one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For now but Israel keeps shooting itself in the foot.
Click to expand...

In your hot air brain only.  
In real life, Israel is one of the greatest successes in history and it will continue to be that way.

Smile.......


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Hospital Chosen for Hemophilia Therapy Trials


----------



## Sixties Fan

Enrique Iglesias returning to Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Completes $1.17 Billion Defense Deal With Italy


----------



## Sixties Fan

Forbes’ first-ever Under 30 global summit set for Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Massive cybertech conference and expo planned in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Extending the life of aging communications satellites


----------



## P F Tinmore

https://video.sekindo.com/uploads/v...video1512383249/vid5a252363b5ef4969450535.mp4


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> https://video.sekindo.com/uploads/v...video1512383249/vid5a252363b5ef4969450535.mp4


----------



## P F Tinmore

I have heard people say that Netanyahu is the best thing to happen to BDS.

*Netanyahu has taken a wrecking ball to Israel’s favorability ratings among Democrats*

However, the share of conservative and moderate Democrats who sympathize more with Israel has declined 18 percentage points since 2016 (from 53% to 35%).

The poll clearly points to Benjamin Netanyahu’s role in driving these attitudes:

Netanyahu has taken a wrecking ball to Israel’s favorability ratings among Democrats


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> I have heard people say that Netanyahu is the best thing to happen to BDS.



Is that what you Jooooo haters chant after Friday prayers at the madrassah?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard people say that Netanyahu is the best thing to happen to BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you Jooooo haters chant after Friday prayers at the madrassah?
Click to expand...

Pound your Jooooo hate crap up your ass.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard people say that Netanyahu is the best thing to happen to BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you Jooooo haters chant after Friday prayers at the madrassah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pound your Jooooo hate crap up your ass.
Click to expand...

Oh, so....

You love Jews?

How many and what do they have to do for you to love them?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard people say that Netanyahu is the best thing to happen to BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you Jooooo haters chant after Friday prayers at the madrassah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pound your Jooooo hate crap up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so....
> 
> You love Jews?
> 
> How many and what do they have to do for you to love them?
Click to expand...

My friends are my friends. Their religion, color, etc. are irrelevant to me.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard people say that Netanyahu is the best thing to happen to BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you Jooooo haters chant after Friday prayers at the madrassah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pound your Jooooo hate crap up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so....
> 
> You love Jews?
> 
> How many and what do they have to do for you to love them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends are my friends. Their religion, color, etc. are irrelevant to me.
Click to expand...

I was not speaking about your "friends".


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elbit unit gets $150 million deal with Australian Department of Defence


----------



## Sixties Fan

Record Number of Chinese Tourists Visit Israel in 2017


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Boycott islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Exclusive: PayPal closes account of French BDS organization


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hen Mazzig at UCL


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS, Fail, Repeat (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/01/29/east-jerusalem-based-ngo-dissolved-for-financing-terrorism/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel ranked as the 8th-most-powerful nation; the Jewish state comes in 19th out of 180 for food security and nutrition; 370 international students are beginning the spring semester at Tel Aviv University, and much more.

(full article online)

Boycott Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Protest Amnesty’s Decision to Silence Pro-Israel Free Speech and Support Anti-Israel Boycotts


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

*In Landslide Vote, Denmark Excludes Settlements From Agreements With Israel *

The resolution passed by a majority of 81-22, with all parties in the Danish parliament voting in favor, except for the far-right Danish People's Party. The move saw Denmark adopt UN Resolution 2334, wherein settlements are defined as a violation of international law, and a distinction is made between Israel within the Green Line, and Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank and East Jerusalem. The same view is held by the European Union in all multilateral agreements with Israel.

*In landslide vote, Denmark excludes settlements from agreements with Israel*


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *In Landslide Vote, Denmark Excludes Settlements From Agreements With Israel *
> 
> The resolution passed by a majority of 81-22, with all parties in the Danish parliament voting in favor, except for the far-right Danish People's Party. The move saw Denmark adopt UN Resolution 2334, wherein settlements are defined as a violation of international law, and a distinction is made between Israel within the Green Line, and Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank and East Jerusalem. The same view is held by the European Union in all multilateral agreements with Israel.
> 
> *In landslide vote, Denmark excludes settlements from agreements with Israel*




What does that matter to you?  You don't differentiate between Israel and the West Bank.  According to you, Tel-Aviv is a settlement.  That's part of the reason BDS is a failure.  The protesters are not even on the same page.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In Landslide Vote, Denmark Excludes Settlements From Agreements With Israel *
> 
> The resolution passed by a majority of 81-22, with all parties in the Danish parliament voting in favor, except for the far-right Danish People's Party. The move saw Denmark adopt UN Resolution 2334, wherein settlements are defined as a violation of international law, and a distinction is made between Israel within the Green Line, and Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank and East Jerusalem. The same view is held by the European Union in all multilateral agreements with Israel.
> 
> *In landslide vote, Denmark excludes settlements from agreements with Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that matter to you?  You don't differentiate between Israel and the West Bank.  According to you, Tel-Aviv is a settlement.  That's part of the reason BDS is a failure.  The protesters are not even on the same page.
Click to expand...

BDS knows that. It takes governments a while to catch up.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In Landslide Vote, Denmark Excludes Settlements From Agreements With Israel *
> 
> The resolution passed by a majority of 81-22, with all parties in the Danish parliament voting in favor, except for the far-right Danish People's Party. The move saw Denmark adopt UN Resolution 2334, wherein settlements are defined as a violation of international law, and a distinction is made between Israel within the Green Line, and Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank and East Jerusalem. The same view is held by the European Union in all multilateral agreements with Israel.
> 
> *In landslide vote, Denmark excludes settlements from agreements with Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that matter to you?  You don't differentiate between Israel and the West Bank.  According to you, Tel-Aviv is a settlement.  That's part of the reason BDS is a failure.  The protesters are not even on the same page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS knows that. It takes governments a while to catch up.
Click to expand...



Knows what?  That Tel-Aviv is a settlement?  No world gov't (except for Iran) would support a BDS movement that doesn't recognize Israel proper.


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Israeli protest, Irish Senate freezes bill to ban settlement goods


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> After Israeli protest, Irish Senate freezes bill to ban settlement goods


The government opposed the passing of the the Control of Economic Activity (Occupied Territories) Bill 2018, but vowed to revisit and possibly support it before the parliament’s summer break, in the event there is no significant progress on the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.​
That is one sure thing. There will be no progress in the fake peace process.


----------



## Lastamender

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Israeli protest, Irish Senate freezes bill to ban settlement goods
> 
> 
> 
> The government opposed the passing of the the Control of Economic Activity (Occupied Territories) Bill 2018, but vowed to revisit and possibly support it before the parliament’s summer break, in the event there is no significant progress on the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.​
> That is one sure thing. There will be no progress in the fake peace process.
Click to expand...

Islamist Palestinians do not want peace. Fact.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lastamender said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Israeli protest, Irish Senate freezes bill to ban settlement goods
> 
> 
> 
> The government opposed the passing of the the Control of Economic Activity (Occupied Territories) Bill 2018, but vowed to revisit and possibly support it before the parliament’s summer break, in the event there is no significant progress on the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.​
> That is one sure thing. There will be no progress in the fake peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamist Palestinians do not want peace. Fact.
Click to expand...

Definitely not Israel's version of peace.


----------



## Lastamender

P F Tinmore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Israeli protest, Irish Senate freezes bill to ban settlement goods
> 
> 
> 
> The government opposed the passing of the the Control of Economic Activity (Occupied Territories) Bill 2018, but vowed to revisit and possibly support it before the parliament’s summer break, in the event there is no significant progress on the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.​
> That is one sure thing. There will be no progress in the fake peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamist Palestinians do not want peace. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not Israel's version of peace.
Click to expand...

That must be the stop killing our citizens kind. They will kill to save their citizens, as they should, it is their country. The provocation stops the killing stops. How stupid are Palestinians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lastamender said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Israeli protest, Irish Senate freezes bill to ban settlement goods
> 
> 
> 
> The government opposed the passing of the the Control of Economic Activity (Occupied Territories) Bill 2018, but vowed to revisit and possibly support it before the parliament’s summer break, in the event there is no significant progress on the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.​
> That is one sure thing. There will be no progress in the fake peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamist Palestinians do not want peace. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not Israel's version of peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be the stop killing our citizens kind. They will kill to save their citizens, as they should, it is their country. The provocation stops the killing stops. How stupid are Palestinians?
Click to expand...

Good question. The battle is moving from a military one (where Israel is much better at mooching money and weapons) to an intellectual one where Israel is at a disadvantage.

Colonialism, ethnic cleansing, and apartheid are a tough sell.


----------



## Lastamender

P F Tinmore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Israeli protest, Irish Senate freezes bill to ban settlement goods
> 
> 
> 
> The government opposed the passing of the the Control of Economic Activity (Occupied Territories) Bill 2018, but vowed to revisit and possibly support it before the parliament’s summer break, in the event there is no significant progress on the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.​
> That is one sure thing. There will be no progress in the fake peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamist Palestinians do not want peace. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not Israel's version of peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be the stop killing our citizens kind. They will kill to save their citizens, as they should, it is their country. The provocation stops the killing stops. How stupid are Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. The battle is moving from a military one (where Israel is much better at mooching money and weapons) to an intellectual one where Israel is at a disadvantage.
> 
> Colonialism, ethnic cleansing, and apartheid are a tough sell.
Click to expand...

Yeah you would think Islam would have quit that. Think Mecca.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Israeli protest, Irish Senate freezes bill to ban settlement goods
> 
> 
> 
> The government opposed the passing of the the Control of Economic Activity (Occupied Territories) Bill 2018, but vowed to revisit and possibly support it before the parliament’s summer break, in the event there is no significant progress on the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.​
> That is one sure thing. There will be no progress in the fake peace process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamist Palestinians do not want peace. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not Israel's version of peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be the stop killing our citizens kind. They will kill to save their citizens, as they should, it is their country. The provocation stops the killing stops. How stupid are Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. The battle is moving from a military one (where Israel is much better at mooching money and weapons) to an intellectual one where Israel is at a disadvantage.
> 
> Colonialism, ethnic cleansing, and apartheid are a tough sell.
Click to expand...


“Colonialism, ethnic cleansing, and apartheid are a tough sell”.

Correct. That’s precisely why the muhammedan Middle East is so utterly dysfunctional.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Federal judge blocks Kansas law punishing BDS supporters*

In an unprecedented victory for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, a federal judge has blocked Kansas from enforcing a state law which punishes those who express support or engage in the boycott of Israel.

*Federal judge blocks Kansas law punishing BDS supporters*


----------



## Sixties Fan

German city cuts ties to banks that enable Israel boycotts


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> German city cuts ties to banks that enable Israel boycotts


It seems that boycott is disrupting the whole world.

*Cool!*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/01/30/bulgaria-expresses-interest-in-natural-gas-deal-with-israel/


----------



## P F Tinmore

BDS Movement for Palestinian Rights Nominated for Nobel Peace Prize | Inter Press Service


----------



## P F Tinmore

*No, Kansas, you can’t ban contractors from boycotting Israel*

No, Kansas, you can’t ban contractors from boycotting Israel


----------



## Hollie

BDS Fail: German City Cuts Off Banks that Aid Israel Boycotts


----------



## Sixties Fan

Budweiser brewery taps Israeli beer-stat startup


----------



## Sixties Fan

Standard & Poor’s, the provider of independent credit ratings, said over the weekend it was reaffirming Israel’s credit rating at third highest investment grade with a positive outlook, saying it expects Israel’s economy to stay strong.

(full article online)

S&P holds Israel’s rating at investment grade, with a positive outlook


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ BDS dubious win ]

BDS South Africa said at the time it was pleased “the rug has been pulled from the Israeli ambassador, who will not be able to exploit our very serious water crises for his own cheap publicity and whitewashing of his regime. Israel water technology is not unique or special; such technology is widely available through other more friendly countries.”

Two years later, South Africa is experiencing a major water crisis. Unless a last-minute solution is found, Cape Town will soon have the dubious honor of becoming one of the few – if not the first – developed cities in the world to run out of water.

On April 12, known as “Day Zero,” water reservoirs across the city are expected to hit 13.5% of capacity – at which point, according to Mayor Patricia de Lille, taps will be turned off and severe rationing will begin.

Once “Day Zero” hits, Cape Town’s 3.7 million residents will have to travel to one of 200 water collection points to collect their daily water rations: 25 liters per person.

If, two years ago, or even earlier, South Africa had put aside its self-defeating boycott of Israel, could it have avoided “Day Zero”? Perhaps. What is undeniable is that South Africa is in no position to refuse help from Israel, a world leader in desalination, water recycling, water preservation and irrigation.

(full article online)

South African stupidity


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's A-G: Countries around the world are rejecting BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

MK: Bahrain prince visiting Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Tourism Booms with Hotel Occupancy Highest in a Decade


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*UK university removes Israel brand following BDS campaign *

A popular brand of Israeli hummus has been removed from the shelf of a British university shop following protests by students.

The University of Manchester (UoM) campus shop was asked to stop stocking Sabra Hummus; a brand of hummus manufactured in the occupied West Bank which the students alleged is complicit in human rights violations in occupied Palestine. They claimed that the University’s decision to stock Sabra in its shops actively endorses Israel’s illegal occupation and human rights violations in Palestine.

UK university removes Israel brand following BDS campaign


----------



## P F Tinmore

*A Victory for the Right to Boycott, in Massachusetts. *

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE ON THURSDAY, FEBRUARY 8, 2018

Boston, MA, February 8 — Defenders of free speech and Palestinian human rights won a victory in the Massachusetts legislature today when a key committee refused to advance a bill that would have prevented the state government from signing contracts with those who support an economic boycott of Israel.

The legislature’s Joint State Administration and Regulatory Oversight (SARO) committee sent an anti-boycott bill (H1685/S1689) to study, rather than releasing it for a full vote of the legislature, effectively ending its chances of being passed this session. This contentious bill, crafted by the Jewish Community Relations Council and co-sponsored by Senator Cynthia Creem and Representatives Paul McMurtry and Steven Howitt, was part of a nationwide effort to pass legislation that would inhibit the right to boycott companies that profit from the Israeli occupation.

*A Victory for the Right to Boycott, in Massachusetts. - Jewish Voice for Peace Boston*


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


Ooooo, terrorists. 

Must be a propaganda video.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo, terrorists.
> 
> Must be a propaganda video.
Click to expand...


Just another fashion show featuring Islamic terrorist cowards in ski masks.


----------



## Sixties Fan

These sad people object more to hummus than Hamas.

(full article online)

BDS Chickpea Brains at University of Manchester Suffer From Premature Jubilation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ozzy Osbourne’s wife on Israel gig: ‘We play where we want’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Polish electric company looks to Israel as ‘partner in fighting cyber-crime’


----------



## P F Tinmore

BDS starts @ 15:30

https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2018-01/ahedtamimiadalahnypodcast.mp3


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New Israel Fund has crossed the red line


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meghan Markle steps out wearing Israeli designer Tuxe


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rutgers University Fires Former Syrian Diplomat Who Slandered Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Backstreet Boys returning to Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Activists block New Jersey town’s anti-BDS resolution*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Massachusetts activists defeat “deceptive” anti-BDS measure*

The campaign to defeat it was successful, Elsa Auerbach of Jewish Voice for Peace - Boston told The Electronic Intifada, “after the legislators understood that the framing of the bill was deceptive and posed a threat to the constitutionally protected right to free speech.”

*Massachusetts activists defeat "deceptive" anti-BDS measure*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Massachusetts activists defeat “deceptive” anti-BDS measure*
> 
> The campaign to defeat it was successful, Elsa Auerbach of Jewish Voice for Peace - Boston told The Electronic Intifada, “after the legislators understood that the framing of the bill was deceptive and posed a threat to the constitutionally protected right to free speech.”
> 
> *Massachusetts activists defeat "deceptive" anti-BDS measure*



I wonder, how many BDS-holes are reading this on an iPhone?


----------



## Sixties Fan

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Massachusetts activists defeat “deceptive” anti-BDS measure*
> 
> The campaign to defeat it was successful, Elsa Auerbach of Jewish Voice for Peace - Boston told The Electronic Intifada, “after the legislators understood that the framing of the bill was deceptive and posed a threat to the constitutionally protected right to free speech.”
> 
> *Massachusetts activists defeat "deceptive" anti-BDS measure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, how many BDS-holes are reading this on an iPhone?
Click to expand...

Yes..... and how many more Israeli made "anything" they will continue to use during their "boycott" mania ?


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Massachusetts activists defeat “deceptive” anti-BDS measure*
> 
> The campaign to defeat it was successful, Elsa Auerbach of Jewish Voice for Peace - Boston told The Electronic Intifada, “after the legislators understood that the framing of the bill was deceptive and posed a threat to the constitutionally protected right to free speech.”
> 
> *Massachusetts activists defeat "deceptive" anti-BDS measure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, how many BDS-holes are reading this on an iPhone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes..... and how many more Israeli made "anything" they will continue to use during their "boycott" mania ?
Click to expand...


*Why look further, BEST EXAMPLE:*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Massachusetts activists defeat “deceptive” anti-BDS measure*
> 
> The campaign to defeat it was successful, Elsa Auerbach of Jewish Voice for Peace - Boston told The Electronic Intifada, “after the legislators understood that the framing of the bill was deceptive and posed a threat to the constitutionally protected right to free speech.”
> 
> *Massachusetts activists defeat "deceptive" anti-BDS measure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, how many BDS-holes are reading this on an iPhone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes..... and how many more Israeli made "anything" they will continue to use during their "boycott" mania ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why look further, BEST EXAMPLE:*
Click to expand...

He paid for it. Why should he not use it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK’s National Health Service seeking Israeli digital health firms


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Iran?  Saudi Arabia?  Syria?  North Korea?  Russia ? Where are the protests against these countries and others like them, for human violations and war crimes?  They always seem to be the invisible kind when it comes to these countries.  But Israel?
Sole criminal state in the world.....for defending its population and borders from those who wish to destroy it.  Go ahead and protest.....Israel.....and only Israel.....without caring for the facts ]

“It is appalling and concerning that at an academic institution of such high esteem as King’s College, which thrives on political diversity, student protesters would stoop so low as to threaten their fellow students and a former state official,” World Jewish Congress President Ronald Lauder said in a statement. “These students have shown a complete disregard for academic freedom and expression, and are sending a dangerous message that hostility and force are legitimate methods of protest.

Protesters at London school call Israeli speaker ‘war criminal’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel dissolves 7 NGOs for backing outlawed Islamic Movement – Israel Hayom


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT Now! Tell the Nobel Committee to Reject BDS’ Peace Prize Nomination


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: The Philadelphia Orchestra is Heading for Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Northeastern U Students Overwhelmingly Reject Anti-Israel Divestment Referendum


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Iran?  Saudi Arabia?  Syria?  North Korea?  Russia ? Where are the protests against these countries and others like them, for human violations and war crimes?  They always seem to be the invisible kind when it comes to these countries.  But Israel?
> Sole criminal state in the world.....for defending its population and borders from those who wish to destroy it.  Go ahead and protest.....Israel.....and only Israel.....without caring for the facts ]
> 
> “It is appalling and concerning that at an academic institution of such high esteem as King’s College, which thrives on political diversity, student protesters would stoop so low as to threaten their fellow students and a former state official,” World Jewish Congress President Ronald Lauder said in a statement. “These students have shown a complete disregard for academic freedom and expression, and are sending a dangerous message that hostility and force are legitimate methods of protest.
> 
> Protesters at London school call Israeli speaker ‘war criminal’





Sixties Fan said:


> [ Iran? Saudi Arabia? Syria? North Korea? Russia ? Where are the protests against these countries and others like them, for human violations and war crimes? They always seem to be the invisible kind when it comes to these countries. But Israel?


----------



## Viktor

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network




CHRONICLE OF PALESTINIAN TERRORISM 

Google Groups 

Did Israel Evict The Palestinians? Arab sources say NO 

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.revisionism/msg/e59f7fc2284914da 

Palestinian Rocket Attacks on israel 

Lists of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia 


The Charter of HAMAS: 

Google Groups 

Read article 13. They are opposed to any peace treaty with Israel.   

HAMAS LIED ABOUT CASUALTIES IN GAZA 

http://groups.google.com/group/soc....1?lnk=gst&q=hamas+lied,+Gaza#336b58a0846f5141 





HAMAS CONFISCATES FOOD RELIEF



http://tinyurl.com/z8k99ta 



HAMAS STEALS AID MONEY, GIVES IT TO TERRORISTS



less than a minute (3:50 AM)

http://www.westernjournalism.com/hamas-infiltrates-and-steals-tens-of-millions-for-terrorists-from-christian-ngo/ 
less than a minute (3:50 AM)









FATAH LEADER CALLS FOR ISRAEL'S DESTRUCTION 

Fatah leader calls for Israel’s destruction - PMW Bulletins 

The New Hezbollah Manifesto 

http://www.lebanonrenaissance.org/assets/Uploads/15-The-New-Hezbollah-Manifesto-Nov09.pdf 

See sections 2 and 3. 

Taquiyyah-Holy Deception Ordered by the Koran 



Taqiyya, holy deception, Qur’an 5:32 

Yasser Arafat already admitted that he was practicing deception when he signed the Oslo Accords. 

Jordanian Civil War 

1969-70 Palestine Liberation Organization attempts a military takeover of Jordan, blows up 4 civilian airliners and tries to assassinate King Hussein 

Black September - Wikipedia 


Palestinian Authority Pays Families to Blow Their Children Up in Israel. 

Families of suicide bombers given £5m in British aid cash | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sixties Fan

French Jewish group accuses Israel of causing anti-Semitism, loses state funding


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish groups slam hosting of BDS founder at European Parliament


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Jewish groups slam hosting of BDS founder at European Parliament


The usual sour grapes from the usual group of whiners.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish groups slam hosting of BDS founder at European Parliament
> 
> 
> 
> The usual sour grapes from the usual group of whiners.
Click to expand...


Just another Islamist fascist.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel announces 'historic' gas contract with Egypt


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to Apply Anti-BDS Law to Amnesty International


----------



## Sixties Fan

Intel earmarks massive $5 billion for new investment in southern Israel plant


----------



## rylah

A huge deal for the sale of Israeli gas to Egypt - 

Delek Drilling and Noble Energy signed a gas export deal with an Egyptian company.
The deal is estimated at $ 15 billion

Moriah Asraf on Twitter


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Hamas, PA, PLO, Fatah, BDS, boycott Israel.

Israel gives jobs, heath care, education for those who need it.

Number of Israelis working in Gaza, PA areas, Lebanon  =  Zero]



25% increase in the number of work permits issued by Israel to PA workers, rising to 100,000.

(full article online)

Report: Israel to grant work permits to 100,000 PA laborers


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel propaganda festival canceled at French university*

Activists are celebrating a victory for Palestinian rights after a festival to promote Israel was canceled at the University of Lille in northern France last week.

Meanwhile, the French government is continuing its complicity with Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank, which it claims to oppose.

Activists showed up carrying Palestinian flags and posters calling for the release of Ahed Tamimi, the teenager being subjected to a show trial by Israeli military authorities for slapping and shoving heavily armed occupation soldiers after one of them had shot her cousin in the head.

Others carried posters supporting Salah Hamouri, the Palestinian-French human rights defender who has been imprisoned by Israel without charge or trial since August.

Realizing they were facing determined opposition from human rights defenders, the festival organizers decided to call it quits.

Israel propaganda festival canceled at French university


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel propaganda festival canceled at French university*
> 
> Activists are celebrating a victory for Palestinian rights after a festival to promote Israel was canceled at the University of Lille in northern France last week.
> 
> Meanwhile, the French government is continuing its complicity with Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank, which it claims to oppose.
> 
> Activists showed up carrying Palestinian flags and posters calling for the release of Ahed Tamimi, the teenager being subjected to a show trial by Israeli military authorities for slapping and shoving heavily armed occupation soldiers after one of them had shot her cousin in the head.
> 
> Others carried posters supporting Salah Hamouri, the Palestinian-French human rights defender who has been imprisoned by Israel without charge or trial since August.
> 
> Realizing they were facing determined opposition from human rights defenders, the festival organizers decided to call it quits.
> 
> Israel propaganda festival canceled at French university




“Meanwhile, the French government is continuing its complicity with Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank, which it claims to oppose.”

Better israeli settlements than Islamic terrorist enclaves.


----------



## Sixties Fan

El Al venture arm, Boeing join forces to scope out new air travel tech


----------



## Sixties Fan

Known for its high-tech expertise, Israel is thriving on the global scene, with countries around the world recognizing the talent.

(full article online)

Global Recognition of Israel’s Brainpower!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Artists 4 Israel travels to Indonesia in latest mural-making venture


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Known for its high-tech expertise, Israel is thriving on the global scene, with countries around the world recognizing the talent.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Global Recognition of Israel’s Brainpower!


_Kaylene Ladinsky_ is the president of Americans United With Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

He termed Culture and Sport Minister Miri Regev and Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked "Nazi broads." Knobloch is permitted to repeat her statement that the anti-Zionist activist Abraham Melzer is “notorious for his antisemitic remarks.” 

The obscure activist promotes the BDS (Boycott, Divestement, Sanctions) campaign against the Jewish state, Knobloch’s attorney, Nathan Gelbart, told _the Post_ in Januarythat “it belongs to our free, democratic system to be allowed to call phenomena like Melzer what they are: antisemites.”

The Munich court wrote in a statement that Melzer’s talk at the Hamas-affiliated “Palestinians in Europe Conference” in Berlin in 2015 “justified the call to kill, or damage, Jews in the name of a radical ideology or an extremist religious view, and expressed an extreme hostile conviction toward Jews and the Jewish people.”

(full article online)

German court says BDS activist antisemite, called Israeli ministers Nazis


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Despite the threats made in said plenary session against ACOM by the spokesperson of CUP (separatist party), we are pleased to be a source of frustration for the worst radical groups that promote the campaign of discrimination, and that they identify us as their main obstacle to their attempts to break our coexistence and the constitutional order,” ACOM said in a statement.

This win is one of a string of recent successes by ACOM, together with the Lawfare Project, a US-based group, in combating the BDS movement in Spain, which includes 14 boycott agreements annulled by the courts and seven institutions voluntarily withdrawing their declarations.

In December, a court in Gran Canaria, one of Spain’s Canary Islands off the northwestern coast of Africa, issued a ruling declaring that a boycott against Israel passed by a local city council was illegal.

(full article at)

Catalan city drops boycott after appeal from Spanish anti-BDS group


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinian Rights, the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions Movement, and Transnational Solidarity*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Nice deflection video.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection video.
Click to expand...


Nice sidestep.


----------



## fanger

StandWithUs, the notorious right-wing pro-settler organization that works closely with the Israeli Foreign Ministry. And CCFP provides cover for StandWithUs to fight cultural boycott without exposing its own political pro-Israel agenda.
‘Apolitical’ arts organization combatting BDS is front for pro-settler group tied to Israeli Foreign Ministry
Roz Rothstein pays herself $250,000 a year

Read more: Where Does Stand With Us’ Finances Stand?


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> StandWithUs, the notorious right-wing pro-settler organization that works closely with the Israeli Foreign Ministry. And CCFP provides cover for StandWithUs to fight cultural boycott without exposing its own political pro-Israel agenda.
> ‘Apolitical’ arts organization combatting BDS is front for pro-settler group tied to Israeli Foreign Ministry
> Roz Rothstein pays herself $250,000 a year
> 
> Read more: Where Does Stand With Us’ Finances Stand?


You are too funny today.  

You do not want Israel and the Jews to have any organization at all to defend themselves or be able to tell people what Israel is all about.

Let us see you go through each and every Jewish organization which has been set up to counter your need to destroy Israel and the Jewish People.


----------



## fanger

Foreign propaganda merchant's Need to "tell  people what Israel is all about"?.


----------



## fanger

Sixties Fan said:


> Let us see you go through each and every Jewish organization which has been set up to counter your need to destroy Israel and the Jewish People.


The truth would stand on it's own merit


----------



## fanger

*Al-Safiriyya* was a Palestinian Arab village in the Jaffa Subdistrict. It was depopulated during Operation Hametz in the 1948 Palestine War on May 20, 1948
On September 13, 1948, Al-Safiriyya was one of 14 Palestinian villages that Ben-Gurion asked to be destroyed, in order to block the return of the villagers.[17]

Tzafria, Kfar Chabad, Tochelet, Ahi'ezer and the suburbs of Rishon LeZion today occupy Al-Safiriyya land.
Al-Safiriyya - Wikipedia

List of Arab towns and villages depopulated during the 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> *Al-Safiriyya* was a Palestinian Arab village in the Jaffa Subdistrict. It was depopulated during Operation Hametz in the 1948 Palestine War on May 20, 1948
> On September 13, 1948, Al-Safiriyya was one of 14 Palestinian villages that Ben-Gurion asked to be destroyed, in order to block the return of the villagers.[17]
> 
> Tzafria, Kfar Chabad, Tochelet, Ahi'ezer and the suburbs of Rishon LeZion today occupy Al-Safiriyya land.
> Al-Safiriyya - Wikipedia
> 
> List of Arab towns and villages depopulated during the 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia



The Arab-Islamist invaders did a wonderful job of depopulating those areas occupied by the Arab-Moslem squatters.

I'll require more cutting and pasting from wiki, and whatever else you can plagiarize from Juan Cole.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us see you go through each and every Jewish organization which has been set up to counter your need to destroy Israel and the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth would stand on it's own merit
Click to expand...


Not when you plagiarize material from Juan Cole.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Well, well, well...... Arabs are NOT boycotting America, and probably not Israel, either ]


He called on Arab countries not to agree to the American administration's peace plan which will be presented soon, to withdraw their investments from the U.S., to boycott American products, and to adhere to previous summit resolutions that cut off ties with any country that recognizes Jerusalem as the capital of Israel.

PLO declares economic war on the United States


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Well, well, well...... Arabs are NOT boycotting America, and probably not Israel, either ]
> 
> 
> He called on Arab countries not to agree to the American administration's peace plan which will be presented soon, to withdraw their investments from the U.S., to boycott American products, and to adhere to previous summit resolutions that cut off ties with any country that recognizes Jerusalem as the capital of Israel.
> 
> PLO declares economic war on the United States



If we stop handing them money, they'll stop buying our stuff?


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/Diaspora/Exclusive-PayPal-closes-second-illegal-French-BDS-account-543643


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: California Democrats for Peace and Justice


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Fatah boycotts Hamas.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nearly two dozen Spanish municipalities rescind or suspend pro-BDS measures against the State of Israel.

(full article online)

Spanish municipalities drop Israel boycott policies


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians to U.N. states: ‘Don’t let settlers enter your country’


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ If they are willing to do without American money, I would say......yes ]

Palestinians call for closure of US mission in Palestine


----------



## Sixties Fan

China’s bike-sharing titans roll into Startup Nation


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Boycott Israel
※→  et al,

You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik.  The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders.  They were Armistice Lines.

✪  Israeli-Jordanian Armistice Lines:  Article VI -11: The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in this article and in article V shall be subject to such rectification as may be agreed upon by the Parties to this Agreement, and all such rectifications shall have the same force and effect as if they had been incorporated in full in this General Armistice Agreement.

✪  Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Lines:  Article V - 2: The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.​
In both Armistice Agreements, the questions on the international boundaries are settled.  Each Armistice Agreement was settled at the conclusion of the Peace Treaty.

✪  Jordan:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this article.

✪  Egypt:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an Armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this Article.​


Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinians to U.N. states: ‘Don’t let settlers enter your country’


*(COMMENT)*

POINT #1:

As stated, the Armistice Lines of which the PA Foreign Minister is referring, were only to remain in force until a peaceful settlement.  And the Armistice Agreements were military agreements concluded by the military representatives.​
POINT #2:

There was no Palestinian Authority in 1967; thus there was no agreement between the Arab Palestinians in 1949 and not treaty asked for or establish by any body resembling the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, even the Arab League had not recognized any form of Arab-Palestinian Leadership until the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference ⇒ Resolution on Palestine, Rabat, Morocco 28 October 1974:​
To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization, the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
And, the PLO did not declare independence until mid-November 1988, well after the Jordanians politically abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem. •  Declaration of Independence A/43/827-S/20278 of 18 November 1988  •​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  et al,
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik.  The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders.  They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Jordanian Armistice Lines:  Article VI -11: The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in this article and in article V shall be subject to such rectification as may be agreed upon by the Parties to this Agreement, and all such rectifications shall have the same force and effect as if they had been incorporated in full in this General Armistice Agreement.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Lines:  Article V - 2: The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.​
> In both Armistice Agreements, the questions on the international boundaries are settled.  Each Armistice Agreement was settled at the conclusion of the Peace Treaty.
> 
> ✪  Jordan:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this article.
> 
> ✪  Egypt:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an Armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this Article.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians to U.N. states: ‘Don’t let settlers enter your country’
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> POINT #1:
> 
> As stated, the Armistice Lines of which the PA Foreign Minister is referring, were only to remain in force until a peaceful settlement.  And the Armistice Agreements were military agreements concluded by the military representatives.​
> POINT #2:
> 
> There was no Palestinian Authority in 1967; thus there was no agreement between the Arab Palestinians in 1949 and not treaty asked for or establish by any body resembling the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, even the Arab League had not recognized any form of Arab-Palestinian Leadership until the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference ⇒ Resolution on Palestine, Rabat, Morocco 28 October 1974:​
> To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization, the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> And, the PLO did not declare independence until mid-November 1988, well after the Jordanians politically abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem. •  Declaration of Independence A/43/827-S/20278 of 18 November 1988  •​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik. The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders. They were Armistice Lines.


Does anyone take the PA seriously? The Palestinians don't.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  et al,
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik.  The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders.  They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Jordanian Armistice Lines:  Article VI -11: The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in this article and in article V shall be subject to such rectification as may be agreed upon by the Parties to this Agreement, and all such rectifications shall have the same force and effect as if they had been incorporated in full in this General Armistice Agreement.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Lines:  Article V - 2: The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.​
> In both Armistice Agreements, the questions on the international boundaries are settled.  Each Armistice Agreement was settled at the conclusion of the Peace Treaty.
> 
> ✪  Jordan:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this article.
> 
> ✪  Egypt:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an Armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this Article.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians to U.N. states: ‘Don’t let settlers enter your country’
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> POINT #1:
> 
> As stated, the Armistice Lines of which the PA Foreign Minister is referring, were only to remain in force until a peaceful settlement.  And the Armistice Agreements were military agreements concluded by the military representatives.​
> POINT #2:
> 
> There was no Palestinian Authority in 1967; thus there was no agreement between the Arab Palestinians in 1949 and not treaty asked for or establish by any body resembling the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, even the Arab League had not recognized any form of Arab-Palestinian Leadership until the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference ⇒ Resolution on Palestine, Rabat, Morocco 28 October 1974:​
> To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization, the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> And, the PLO did not declare independence until mid-November 1988, well after the Jordanians politically abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem. •  Declaration of Independence A/43/827-S/20278 of 18 November 1988  •​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik. The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders. They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone take the PA seriously? The Palestinians don't.
Click to expand...

If they do not, what are they doing listening to Abbas and other leaders who tell them to attack Jews all the time?

I would say that most Palestinians take the PA seriously.  Just look at the Media, social networks, etc.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  et al,
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik.  The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders.  They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Jordanian Armistice Lines:  Article VI -11: The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in this article and in article V shall be subject to such rectification as may be agreed upon by the Parties to this Agreement, and all such rectifications shall have the same force and effect as if they had been incorporated in full in this General Armistice Agreement.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Lines:  Article V - 2: The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.​
> In both Armistice Agreements, the questions on the international boundaries are settled.  Each Armistice Agreement was settled at the conclusion of the Peace Treaty.
> 
> ✪  Jordan:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this article.
> 
> ✪  Egypt:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an Armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this Article.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians to U.N. states: ‘Don’t let settlers enter your country’
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> POINT #1:
> 
> As stated, the Armistice Lines of which the PA Foreign Minister is referring, were only to remain in force until a peaceful settlement.  And the Armistice Agreements were military agreements concluded by the military representatives.​
> POINT #2:
> 
> There was no Palestinian Authority in 1967; thus there was no agreement between the Arab Palestinians in 1949 and not treaty asked for or establish by any body resembling the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, even the Arab League had not recognized any form of Arab-Palestinian Leadership until the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference ⇒ Resolution on Palestine, Rabat, Morocco 28 October 1974:​
> To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization, the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> And, the PLO did not declare independence until mid-November 1988, well after the Jordanians politically abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem. •  Declaration of Independence A/43/827-S/20278 of 18 November 1988  •​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik. The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders. They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone take the PA seriously? The Palestinians don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they do not, what are they doing listening to Abbas and other leaders who tell them to attack Jews all the time?
> 
> I would say that most Palestinians take the PA seriously.  Just look at the Media, social networks, etc.
Click to expand...

Post something where Palestinians mention Abbas or the PA.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  et al,
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik.  The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders.  They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Jordanian Armistice Lines:  Article VI -11: The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in this article and in article V shall be subject to such rectification as may be agreed upon by the Parties to this Agreement, and all such rectifications shall have the same force and effect as if they had been incorporated in full in this General Armistice Agreement.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Lines:  Article V - 2: The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.​
> In both Armistice Agreements, the questions on the international boundaries are settled.  Each Armistice Agreement was settled at the conclusion of the Peace Treaty.
> 
> ✪  Jordan:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this article.
> 
> ✪  Egypt:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an Armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this Article.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians to U.N. states: ‘Don’t let settlers enter your country’
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> POINT #1:
> 
> As stated, the Armistice Lines of which the PA Foreign Minister is referring, were only to remain in force until a peaceful settlement.  And the Armistice Agreements were military agreements concluded by the military representatives.​
> POINT #2:
> 
> There was no Palestinian Authority in 1967; thus there was no agreement between the Arab Palestinians in 1949 and not treaty asked for or establish by any body resembling the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, even the Arab League had not recognized any form of Arab-Palestinian Leadership until the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference ⇒ Resolution on Palestine, Rabat, Morocco 28 October 1974:​
> To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization, the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> And, the PLO did not declare independence until mid-November 1988, well after the Jordanians politically abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem. •  Declaration of Independence A/43/827-S/20278 of 18 November 1988  •​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik. The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders. They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone take the PA seriously? The Palestinians don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they do not, what are they doing listening to Abbas and other leaders who tell them to attack Jews all the time?
> 
> I would say that most Palestinians take the PA seriously.  Just look at the Media, social networks, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post something where Palestinians mention Abbas or the PA.
Click to expand...

You jest.  Who put the curriculum they have in their schools?
On their television shows, movies, films, online?  

Please, dare to say that neither the PA nor Abbas have anything to do with it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  et al,
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik.  The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders.  They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Jordanian Armistice Lines:  Article VI -11: The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in this article and in article V shall be subject to such rectification as may be agreed upon by the Parties to this Agreement, and all such rectifications shall have the same force and effect as if they had been incorporated in full in this General Armistice Agreement.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Lines:  Article V - 2: The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.​
> In both Armistice Agreements, the questions on the international boundaries are settled.  Each Armistice Agreement was settled at the conclusion of the Peace Treaty.
> 
> ✪  Jordan:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this article.
> 
> ✪  Egypt:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an Armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this Article.​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians to U.N. states: ‘Don’t let settlers enter your country’
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> POINT #1:
> 
> As stated, the Armistice Lines of which the PA Foreign Minister is referring, were only to remain in force until a peaceful settlement.  And the Armistice Agreements were military agreements concluded by the military representatives.​
> POINT #2:
> 
> There was no Palestinian Authority in 1967; thus there was no agreement between the Arab Palestinians in 1949 and not treaty asked for or establish by any body resembling the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, even the Arab League had not recognized any form of Arab-Palestinian Leadership until the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference ⇒ Resolution on Palestine, Rabat, Morocco 28 October 1974:​
> To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization, the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> And, the PLO did not declare independence until mid-November 1988, well after the Jordanians politically abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem. •  Declaration of Independence A/43/827-S/20278 of 18 November 1988  •​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik. The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders. They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone take the PA seriously? The Palestinians don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they do not, what are they doing listening to Abbas and other leaders who tell them to attack Jews all the time?
> 
> I would say that most Palestinians take the PA seriously.  Just look at the Media, social networks, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post something where Palestinians mention Abbas or the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jest.  Who put the curriculum they have in their schools?
> On their television shows, movies, films, online?
> 
> Please, dare to say that neither the PA nor Abbas have anything to do with it.
Click to expand...

Now you are just deflecting.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ※→  et al,
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik.  The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders.  They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Jordanian Armistice Lines:  Article VI -11: The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in this article and in article V shall be subject to such rectification as may be agreed upon by the Parties to this Agreement, and all such rectifications shall have the same force and effect as if they had been incorporated in full in this General Armistice Agreement.
> 
> ✪  Israeli-Egyptian Armistice Lines:  Article V - 2: The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary, and is delineated without prejudice to rights, claims and positions of either Party to the Armistice as regards ultimate settlement of the Palestine question.​
> In both Armistice Agreements, the questions on the international boundaries are settled.  Each Armistice Agreement was settled at the conclusion of the Peace Treaty.
> 
> ✪  Jordan:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this article.
> 
> ✪  Egypt:   This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an Armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paragraph 3 of this Article.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> POINT #1:
> 
> As stated, the Armistice Lines of which the PA Foreign Minister is referring, were only to remain in force until a peaceful settlement.  And the Armistice Agreements were military agreements concluded by the military representatives.​
> POINT #2:
> 
> There was no Palestinian Authority in 1967; thus there was no agreement between the Arab Palestinians in 1949 and not treaty asked for or establish by any body resembling the Palestinian Authority.  In fact, even the Arab League had not recognized any form of Arab-Palestinian Leadership until the Seventh Arab League Summit Conference ⇒ Resolution on Palestine, Rabat, Morocco 28 October 1974:​
> To affirm the right of the Palestinian people to establish an independent national authority under the command of the Palestine Liberation Organization, the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated. This authority, once it is established, shall enjoy the support of the Arab states in all fields and at all levels;​
> And, the PLO did not declare independence until mid-November 1988, well after the Jordanians politically abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem. •  Declaration of Independence A/43/827-S/20278 of 18 November 1988  •​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to chuckle at the Arab Palestinians; especially Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malik. The pre-1967 Borders do not exist; they were never borders. They were Armistice Lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone take the PA seriously? The Palestinians don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they do not, what are they doing listening to Abbas and other leaders who tell them to attack Jews all the time?
> 
> I would say that most Palestinians take the PA seriously.  Just look at the Media, social networks, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post something where Palestinians mention Abbas or the PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You jest.  Who put the curriculum they have in their schools?
> On their television shows, movies, films, online?
> 
> Please, dare to say that neither the PA nor Abbas have anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just deflecting.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

4000 posts!!!!

And still no nation of Palestine..........


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



How about Islamic apartheid week in Gaza’istan?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Islamic apartheid week in Gaza’istan?
Click to expand...

Good idea. Why don't you go there and start one?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Islamic apartheid week in Gaza’istan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea. Why don't you go there and start one?
Click to expand...


Islamic terrorists have an agenda contrary to modern, first world societies.

Just ask the non-Islamist communities in Gaza'istan,  the Jewish community, for example.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

This idea is based on false and/or misleading information → THEN used to publicize and promote a political cause:  We call it "propaganda."  And nearly all propaganda contains elements of "truth" within it.  In this bit of propaganda the initial truth is the application of the "OCCUPIED" but an attempt to suggest the occupation is not over "DISPUTED" territory.  The two terms are exclusive in meaning; totally independent.

•  *Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague, 18 October 1907*.  •

Article 42:  Territory is considered *occupied* when it is actually *placed under the authority of the hostile army*.
 The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.​
In the first indictment, the terms "disputed" 'vs' "occupied" improper comparisons.



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

The improper comparison is made between "Terrorism" 'vs' "Resistance."  An occupation can be either "belligerent or peaceful."  It cannot be both --- and --- the "resistance" can be "lawful" or "unlawful."  "Terrorism" is an unlawful means of "resistance;" that fall under the general heading of unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.  There are 19 such International Conventions covering the aspects that criminalize and make punishable "by appropriate penalties which take into account their grave nature" the intentional murder, kidnapping or other attack upon the person or liberty of an internationally protected person, a violent attack upon the official premises, the private accommodations, or the means of transport of such person; a threat or attempt to commit such an attack; and an act "constituting participation as an accomplice".

The next improper example is made in reference to "bombing cities" and the concept of "self-defense."   While it may sound good to the Anti-Israeli effort; it is totally an unsophisticated approach for the uneducated audience.  The "bombing of cities" is a consequence of the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) operating out of densely populated areas (Rule #23 IHL) and the failure to remove military target-able operations out of populated areas (Rule #24 IHL).  In fact, this is much closer to an admission that the HoAP “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” (Rule #97 IHL) constitutes a war crime on the part of the HoAP.

The presentation tries to craftily imposes a negative connotation by using "regime" relative to Israel..  THEN it superimposes onto the reality  of the security measures are tools to "separate," → "segregate" → and → "discriminate" → against the Arab Palestinian; showing a picture of both a checkpoint and the security barrier.  These various concepts are mixed to suggests that there is a connection with "apartheid."

✪  A "regime" can be either good or bad; and even good sometimes and bad at other times.

✪  The implementation of mutually supporting defense and security positions designed to absorb and progressively become stronger to prevent infiltration and operation by HoAP. 

√  Yes, the Barrier is used to "separate" peaceful and loyal Israeli citizens from the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters that constitute the HoAP.

√  This separation is essential to the duty in the protection of Israelis from the likes of the HoAP.  It is not segregation in respect to the segregation and apartheid.

√  The "separation" and "segregation" are not the institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group _(Israels)_ over any other racial group _(Arab Palestinians)_.  Israel is the more diversified in terms of racial equality.  These measures are they applied with the express intention of maintaining the concept of the Jewish National Home _(embedding the JNH with the principles of self-governance, equal rights and self-determination of Israelis)_ and protected and preserved from the HoAP threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel.​✪  The presentation attempts to suggest that Israel is NOT a "democracy" but an "apartheid" state.  Israel is a parliamentary democracy and has the right right to police and control its borders the very same as any other country.  No nation or state is going to support the notion that they may be charged with "apartheid" if they control the borders.  Certainly not America or any other Superpower.​This is a five year old video produced by the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement; but it is still vile, offense and obnoxious propaganda used to incite emotions and stagnate any good will between the two people.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This idea is based on false and/or misleading information → THEN used to publicize and promote a political cause:  We call it "propaganda."  And nearly all propaganda contains elements of "truth" within it.  In this bit of propaganda the initial truth is the application of the "OCCUPIED" but an attempt to suggest the occupation is not over "DISPUTED" territory.  The two terms are exclusive in meaning; totally independent.
> 
> •  *Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague, 18 October 1907*.  •
> 
> Article 42:  Territory is considered *occupied* when it is actually *placed under the authority of the hostile army*.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.​
> In the first indictment, the terms "disputed" 'vs' "occupied" improper comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The improper comparison is made between "Terrorism" 'vs' "Resistance."  An occupation can be either "belligerent or peaceful."  It cannot be both --- and --- the "resistance" can be "lawful" or "unlawful."  "Terrorism" is an unlawful means of "resistance;" that fall under the general heading of unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.  There are 19 such International Conventions covering the aspects that criminalize and make punishable "by appropriate penalties which take into account their grave nature" the intentional murder, kidnapping or other attack upon the person or liberty of an internationally protected person, a violent attack upon the official premises, the private accommodations, or the means of transport of such person; a threat or attempt to commit such an attack; and an act "constituting participation as an accomplice".
> 
> The next improper example is made in reference to "bombing cities" and the concept of "self-defense."   While it may sound good to the Anti-Israeli effort; it is totally an unsophisticated approach for the uneducated audience.  The "bombing of cities" is a consequence of the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) operating out of densely populated areas (Rule #23 IHL) and the failure to remove military target-able operations out of populated areas (Rule #24 IHL).  In fact, this is much closer to an admission that the HoAP “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” (Rule #97 IHL) constitutes a war crime on the part of the HoAP.
> 
> The presentation tries to craftily imposes a negative connotation by using "regime" relative to Israel..  THEN it superimposes onto the reality  of the security measures are tools to "separate," → "segregate" → and → "discriminate" → against the Arab Palestinian; showing a picture of both a checkpoint and the security barrier.  These various concepts are mixed to suggests that there is a connection with "apartheid."
> 
> ✪  A "regime" can be either good or bad; and even good sometimes and bad at other times.
> 
> ✪  The implementation of mutually supporting defense and security positions designed to absorb and progressively become stronger to prevent infiltration and operation by HoAP.
> 
> √  Yes, the Barrier is used to "separate" peaceful and loyal Israeli citizens from the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters that constitute the HoAP.
> 
> √  This separation is essential to the duty in the protection of Israelis from the likes of the HoAP.  It is not segregation in respect to the segregation and apartheid.
> 
> √  The "separation" and "segregation" are not the institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group _(Israels)_ over any other racial group _(Arab Palestinians)_.  Israel is the more diversified in terms of racial equality.  These measures are they applied with the express intention of maintaining the concept of the Jewish National Home _(embedding the JNH with the principles of self-governance, equal rights and self-determination of Israelis)_ and protected and preserved from the HoAP threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel.​✪  The presentation attempts to suggest that Israel is NOT a "democracy" but an "apartheid" state.  Israel is a parliamentary democracy and has the right right to police and control its borders the very same as any other country.  No nation or state is going to support the notion that they may be charged with "apartheid" if they control the borders.  Certainly not America or any other Superpower.​This is a five year old video produced by the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement; but it is still vile, offense and obnoxious propaganda used to incite emotions and stagnate any good will between the two people.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

WOW, so many Israeli talking points.

Does Israel have the right to defend its settler colonial projects?

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This idea is based on false and/or misleading information → THEN used to publicize and promote a political cause:  We call it "propaganda."  And nearly all propaganda contains elements of "truth" within it.  In this bit of propaganda the initial truth is the application of the "OCCUPIED" but an attempt to suggest the occupation is not over "DISPUTED" territory.  The two terms are exclusive in meaning; totally independent.
> 
> •  *Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague, 18 October 1907*.  •
> 
> Article 42:  Territory is considered *occupied* when it is actually *placed under the authority of the hostile army*.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.​
> In the first indictment, the terms "disputed" 'vs' "occupied" improper comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The improper comparison is made between "Terrorism" 'vs' "Resistance."  An occupation can be either "belligerent or peaceful."  It cannot be both --- and --- the "resistance" can be "lawful" or "unlawful."  "Terrorism" is an unlawful means of "resistance;" that fall under the general heading of unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.  There are 19 such International Conventions covering the aspects that criminalize and make punishable "by appropriate penalties which take into account their grave nature" the intentional murder, kidnapping or other attack upon the person or liberty of an internationally protected person, a violent attack upon the official premises, the private accommodations, or the means of transport of such person; a threat or attempt to commit such an attack; and an act "constituting participation as an accomplice".
> 
> The next improper example is made in reference to "bombing cities" and the concept of "self-defense."   While it may sound good to the Anti-Israeli effort; it is totally an unsophisticated approach for the uneducated audience.  The "bombing of cities" is a consequence of the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) operating out of densely populated areas (Rule #23 IHL) and the failure to remove military target-able operations out of populated areas (Rule #24 IHL).  In fact, this is much closer to an admission that the HoAP “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” (Rule #97 IHL) constitutes a war crime on the part of the HoAP.
> 
> The presentation tries to craftily imposes a negative connotation by using "regime" relative to Israel..  THEN it superimposes onto the reality  of the security measures are tools to "separate," → "segregate" → and → "discriminate" → against the Arab Palestinian; showing a picture of both a checkpoint and the security barrier.  These various concepts are mixed to suggests that there is a connection with "apartheid."
> 
> ✪  A "regime" can be either good or bad; and even good sometimes and bad at other times.
> 
> ✪  The implementation of mutually supporting defense and security positions designed to absorb and progressively become stronger to prevent infiltration and operation by HoAP.
> 
> √  Yes, the Barrier is used to "separate" peaceful and loyal Israeli citizens from the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters that constitute the HoAP.
> 
> √  This separation is essential to the duty in the protection of Israelis from the likes of the HoAP.  It is not segregation in respect to the segregation and apartheid.
> 
> √  The "separation" and "segregation" are not the institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group _(Israels)_ over any other racial group _(Arab Palestinians)_.  Israel is the more diversified in terms of racial equality.  These measures are they applied with the express intention of maintaining the concept of the Jewish National Home _(embedding the JNH with the principles of self-governance, equal rights and self-determination of Israelis)_ and protected and preserved from the HoAP threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel.​✪  The presentation attempts to suggest that Israel is NOT a "democracy" but an "apartheid" state.  Israel is a parliamentary democracy and has the right right to police and control its borders the very same as any other country.  No nation or state is going to support the notion that they may be charged with "apartheid" if they control the borders.  Certainly not America or any other Superpower.​This is a five year old video produced by the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement; but it is still vile, offense and obnoxious propaganda used to incite emotions and stagnate any good will between the two people.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, so many Israeli talking points.
> 
> Does Israel have the right to defend its settler colonial projects?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Do the Arabs have the right to defend their settler colonial projects outside of Arabia, including North Africa and Europe?

When will they be happy with all they already have.  1400 years has been a long and prosperous length of time for the Arab Muslims with all the land they have taken from all of the indigenous people, from all of those areas outside Arabia.

Let us say NO to Mohammad and his followers, once and for all.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

For the people that are always screaming about "inherent rights," you sure do miss the basics.

BTW:  I would like to read this alleged Israeli Talking Points Paper you are always citing.  Where is it?



P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, so many Israeli talking points.
> 
> Does Israel have the right to defend its settler colonial projects?
> 
> Link?


*(COMMENT)*

The "Right to Self-Defense" is a derivative _(concept based on another source and inductive reasoning)_ involving a societal moral concept.  In more modern contemporary  times _(in the last half century)_ → the right to life, defined as inherent, conversely implies the "right to defend life."  It is the instinctual extension of intuitive understanding that, except in those processes that are socially accepted inherent rights, no matter whether the governing authority of a particular geographical area recognizes it or whether it has been codified as law, it is just as real.

*International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights 
PART III*_*   Article 6 *(Derivative of Article 51, UN Charter inherent right of individual or collective self_-_defense)_

1. Every human being has the inherent right to life. This right shall be protected by law. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of his life.​
Self-Defense in not defined or delimited relative to the scope and nature of a dispute.  In fact, no definition of the "Right of Self-Defense" is dependent on the nature of the dispute _(which belligerent is right or wrong; or whether the concepts of right and wrong are applicable)_.  Concepts of "right and wrong are defined and controlled by society.  Inherent rights, as previously stated,

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> For the people that are always screaming about "inherent rights," you sure do miss the basics.
> 
> BTW:  I would like to read this alleged Israeli Talking Points Paper you are always citing.  Where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, so many Israeli talking points.
> 
> Does Israel have the right to defend its settler colonial projects?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The "Right to Self-Defense" is a derivative _(concept based on another source and inductive reasoning)_ involving a societal moral concept.  In more modern contemporary  times _(in the last half century)_ → the right to life, defined as inherent, conversely implies the "right to defend life."  It is the instinctual extension of intuitive understanding that, except in those processes that are socially accepted inherent rights, no matter whether the governing authority of a particular geographical area recognizes it or whether it has been codified as law, it is just as real.
> 
> *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights
> PART III*_*   Article 6 *(Derivative of Article 51, UN Charter inherent right of individual or collective self_-_defense)_
> 
> 1. Every human being has the inherent right to life. This right shall be protected by law. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of his life.​
> Self-Defense in not defined or delimited relative to the scope and nature of a dispute.  In fact, no definition of the "Right of Self-Defense" is dependent on the nature of the dispute _(which belligerent is right or wrong; or whether the concepts of right and wrong are applicable)_.  Concepts of "right and wrong are defined and controlled by society.  Inherent rights, as previously stated,
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are really confused as to who is the aggressor and who is the defender.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> For the people that are always screaming about "inherent rights," you sure do miss the basics.
> 
> BTW:  I would like to read this alleged Israeli Talking Points Paper you are always citing.  Where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, so many Israeli talking points.
> 
> Does Israel have the right to defend its settler colonial projects?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The "Right to Self-Defense" is a derivative _(concept based on another source and inductive reasoning)_ involving a societal moral concept.  In more modern contemporary  times _(in the last half century)_ → the right to life, defined as inherent, conversely implies the "right to defend life."  It is the instinctual extension of intuitive understanding that, except in those processes that are socially accepted inherent rights, no matter whether the governing authority of a particular geographical area recognizes it or whether it has been codified as law, it is just as real.
> 
> *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights
> PART III*_*   Article 6 *(Derivative of Article 51, UN Charter inherent right of individual or collective self_-_defense)_
> 
> 1. Every human being has the inherent right to life. This right shall be protected by law. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of his life.​
> Self-Defense in not defined or delimited relative to the scope and nature of a dispute.  In fact, no definition of the "Right of Self-Defense" is dependent on the nature of the dispute _(which belligerent is right or wrong; or whether the concepts of right and wrong are applicable)_.  Concepts of "right and wrong are defined and controlled by society.  Inherent rights, as previously stated,
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are really confused as to who is the aggressor and who is the defender.
Click to expand...

The aggressors have been the Greeks, Romans, Byzantine, Muslim Kurds and Arabs, European Crusaders, Ottoman Turks and the Allies.

The indigenous Jews could hardly defend their land from any one of those conquering invaders.

Not until the 20th century when the chance came to legally recreate their sovereign nation ON their ancient Homeland.

They returned from all over the world to join all the other Jews who never left, or who had returned before them.

ARABS  are from ARABIA  (Canaan was never called Arabia, so geographically figure out where it is compared to where ancient Canaan, Israel, Judea, Syria Palaestinia is)


JEWS are from Judea.


The truth above is NEVER going to change no matter how much twist and turn is done to prejudice the Jewish people, and Only and Always
.......the Jewish People.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

You think of the world and that Region in terms of 16K Color.  You're just a little more than B&W and less 320×200 with 256 colors.  And you've never even heard of a True Color (HD Millions of Colors).



P F Tinmore said:


> You are really confused as to who is the aggressor and who is the defender.


*(COMMENT)*

The application of terms like "aggressors" and "defenders" are not very helpful in these times.

Relative to the Arab Palestinians, they were neither a "true aggressor" or a "true defender."  The territory of the West Bank and Jerusalem in July 1967 was Jordanian Sovereign Territory and defended by Royal Jordanian Army (RJA).  

In 1967, the Royal Jordanian Army _(defender prior to first short)_ opened hostilities on Israel _(defender after first shot)_.  Under Article 51, the Israeli Defense Force (IDF), sought-out and engaged the Jordanians.  The Jordanians began an organized withdraw.  If the IDF had pursued the RJA across the Jordan River, then the roles would have been reversed; but the IDF halted and established occupation _(of Jordanian Territory, inhabited by Jordanian Citizens)_ and rear area protection.

In 1988, the Jordanians politically and diplomatically cut all ties with the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  The Israelis had been defenders against the Jordanians - and later the Occupation Force - over the territory.  

After the Jordanians abandon the enemy occupied territory _(West Bank and Jerusalem)_, the status of the territory, the inhabitants, and the and the Israelis were undefined; neither aggressor or defender.  At that point in time, there was no Palestinian Government and no Palestinian Sovereignty, merely a PLO Representative.

In 1994, two of the belligerents Israel and Jordan, ended their aspect of the 1948-49 War under a ceasefire and Armistice.  The boundary between Israel and Jordan was the Jordan River and the Dead Sea; without prejudice to the inhabitants of the West Bank and Jerusalem.  With that treaty, yet again, the impact was to create a territorial status that had not yet been defined.

The question became, in 1988, when the Jordanians abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem into the hands of the IDF Occupation, what change did that make in the status of the territories?

Attempts, such as yours, to over simplify the status of the territories, actually create more problems.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You think of the world and that Region in terms of 16K Color.  You're just a little more than B&W and less 320×200 with 256 colors.  And you've never even heard of a True Color (HD Millions of Colors).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really confused as to who is the aggressor and who is the defender.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The application of terms like "aggressors" and "defenders" are not very helpful in these times.
> 
> Relative to the Arab Palestinians, they were neither a "true aggressor" or a "true defender."  The territory of the West Bank and Jerusalem in July 1967 was Jordanian Sovereign Territory and defended by Royal Jordanian Army (RJA).
> 
> In 1967, the Royal Jordanian Army _(defender prior to first short)_ opened hostilities on Israel _(defender after first shot)_.  Under Article 51, the Israeli Defense Force (IDF), sought-out and engaged the Jordanians.  The Jordanians began an organized withdraw.  If the IDF had pursued the RJA across the Jordan River, then the roles would have been reversed; but the IDF halted and established occupation _(of Jordanian Territory, inhabited by Jordanian Citizens)_ and rear area protection.
> 
> In 1988, the Jordanians politically and diplomatically cut all ties with the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  The Israelis had been defenders against the Jordanians - and later the Occupation Force - over the territory.
> 
> After the Jordanians abandon the enemy occupied territory _(West Bank and Jerusalem)_, the status of the territory, the inhabitants, and the and the Israelis were undefined; neither aggressor or defender.  At that point in time, there was no Palestinian Government and no Palestinian Sovereignty, merely a PLO Representative.
> 
> In 1994, two of the belligerents Israel and Jordan, ended their aspect of the 1948-49 War under a ceasefire and Armistice.  The boundary between Israel and Jordan was the Jordan River and the Dead Sea; without prejudice to the inhabitants of the West Bank and Jerusalem.  With that treaty, yet again, the impact was to create a territorial status that had not yet been defined.
> 
> The question became, in 1988, when the Jordanians abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem into the hands of the IDF Occupation, what change did that make in the status of the territories?
> 
> Attempts, such as yours, to over simplify the status of the territories, actually create more problems.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You missed 50 years of history.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You think of the world and that Region in terms of 16K Color.  You're just a little more than B&W and less 320×200 with 256 colors.  And you've never even heard of a True Color (HD Millions of Colors).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really confused as to who is the aggressor and who is the defender.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The application of terms like "aggressors" and "defenders" are not very helpful in these times.
> 
> Relative to the Arab Palestinians, they were neither a "true aggressor" or a "true defender."  The territory of the West Bank and Jerusalem in July 1967 was Jordanian Sovereign Territory and defended by Royal Jordanian Army (RJA).
> 
> In 1967, the Royal Jordanian Army _(defender prior to first short)_ opened hostilities on Israel _(defender after first shot)_.  Under Article 51, the Israeli Defense Force (IDF), sought-out and engaged the Jordanians.  The Jordanians began an organized withdraw.  If the IDF had pursued the RJA across the Jordan River, then the roles would have been reversed; but the IDF halted and established occupation _(of Jordanian Territory, inhabited by Jordanian Citizens)_ and rear area protection.
> 
> In 1988, the Jordanians politically and diplomatically cut all ties with the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  The Israelis had been defenders against the Jordanians - and later the Occupation Force - over the territory.
> 
> After the Jordanians abandon the enemy occupied territory _(West Bank and Jerusalem)_, the status of the territory, the inhabitants, and the and the Israelis were undefined; neither aggressor or defender.  At that point in time, there was no Palestinian Government and no Palestinian Sovereignty, merely a PLO Representative.
> 
> In 1994, two of the belligerents Israel and Jordan, ended their aspect of the 1948-49 War under a ceasefire and Armistice.  The boundary between Israel and Jordan was the Jordan River and the Dead Sea; without prejudice to the inhabitants of the West Bank and Jerusalem.  With that treaty, yet again, the impact was to create a territorial status that had not yet been defined.
> 
> The question became, in 1988, when the Jordanians abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem into the hands of the IDF Occupation, what change did that make in the status of the territories?
> 
> Attempts, such as yours, to over simplify the status of the territories, actually create more problems.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed 50 years of history.
Click to expand...

Getting way off topic and discussing the same issue again and again.
In all the threads.

So, why are some Muslims and Christians Boycotting Israel ?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Does Israel have the right to defend its settler colonial projects?



Israel, as a sovereign nation, has not only the right but the obligation to protect its citizens and maintain peace and security.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel youth delegation returns from Qatar with handball tournament trophy


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You are really confused as to who is the aggressor and who is the defender.



Rocco has the right of it legally.  But I will add my two cents to his ideas.

The essence of the conflict is the right to self-determination and how that intersects with the right to territory.  In order to have self-determination (meaning self-governance and sovereignty) a peoples must have some sort of territory on which to express it.  But the exact location and extent of that territory is fluid and negotiable.

Neither peoples have an absolute "right" to a specific square meter of ground.  (The holy places being an exception, imo).  

Thus, ideas of "aggressor" and "defender" can only be based on which peoples are defending their right to self-determination.  The consistent denial of Jewish self-determination in Arab Palestinian thought makes them the aggressors.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→  et al,

Yes, there is very little question that the central theme that the Israelis have always revolved around is that of "Self-Determination;" the key component necessary to establish a Jewish National Home.



Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really confused as to who is the aggressor and who is the defender.
> 
> 
> 
> The essence of the conflict is the right to self-determination and how that intersects with the right to territory.  In order to have self-determination (meaning self-governance and sovereignty) a peoples must have some sort of territory on which to express it.  But the exact location and extent of that territory is fluid and negotiable.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

When you strip away all the political rhetoric, what you have left is the hot inner core that forms the nucleus of Sovereignty and Self-Determination.  Most all the opponents to the Israeli Right of Self-Determination use arguments that stick like cellophane to _(little substance that is transparent)_:

✪  The "mere semblance of legal right." 
✪  The pretense or appearance of the right used to shield real-world unwillingness or opposition to allow an actual implementation of the Self-Determination.​
It is well worth the question:

✪  If the Jewish had not declared independence, would the regional Arab components allowed them to survive?
✪  Given the advancement in Human Development by the Arab League, would the world have been better-off if it allowed the Arab League to have destroyed the Jewish National Home?​

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boycotting Israel 101


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Israel have the right to defend its settler colonial projects?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, as a sovereign nation, has not only the right but the obligation to protect its citizens and maintain peace and security.
Click to expand...

Deflection. That wasn't the question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→  et al,
> 
> Yes, there is very little question that the central theme that the Israelis have always revolved around is that of "Self-Determination;" the key component necessary to establish a Jewish National Home.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really confused as to who is the aggressor and who is the defender.
> 
> 
> 
> The essence of the conflict is the right to self-determination and how that intersects with the right to territory.  In order to have self-determination (meaning self-governance and sovereignty) a peoples must have some sort of territory on which to express it.  But the exact location and extent of that territory is fluid and negotiable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When you strip away all the political rhetoric, what you have left is the hot inner core that forms the nucleus of Sovereignty and Self-Determination.  Most all the opponents to the Israeli Right of Self-Determination use arguments that stick like cellophane to _(little substance that is transparent)_:
> 
> ✪  The "mere semblance of legal right."
> ✪  The pretense or appearance of the right used to shield real-world unwillingness or opposition to allow an actual implementation of the Self-Determination.​
> It is well worth the question:
> 
> ✪  If the Jewish had not declared independence, would the regional Arab components allowed them to survive?
> ✪  Given the advancement in Human Development by the Arab League, would the world have been better-off if it allowed the Arab League to have destroyed the Jewish National Home?​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ✪ If the Jewish had not declared independence, would the regional Arab components allowed them to survive?


Allowed what to survive?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Israel have the right to defend its settler colonial projects?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, as a sovereign nation, has not only the right but the obligation to protect its citizens and maintain peace and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection. That wasn't the question.
Click to expand...


Deflection. 

You presume an entitlement to Islamic settler colonialism. The inertia of history shows that the Jewish people were able to overcome Islamic fascism and build a successful society. 

Arabs-Moslems on the other hand, could not and are left to beg at the hand of a western funded welfare fraud.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Now you are just being coy; especially with reference to a territory of safety for the Jewish People.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ✪ If the Jewish had not declared independence, would the regional Arab components allowed them to survive?
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed what to survive?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Survival entails much more than just life.  There is no reason to believe that a Arab Majority dominant population component would:

✪  Protect the Jewish People from harm and abuse by an Muslim majority.
✪  Permit the immigration additional Jewish under persecution elsewhere in the world.
✪  Permit the free and open access to the holy places in Jerusalem.
✪  Permit the development of the  highest life quality standard in the Middle East.​
There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would permit the commercial, industrial, research and development and scientific research that has made such a fast leap past every single Arab League Member.  Israel dwarfs the entire Arab World in terms of Engineering & Technology.

There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would would allow an atmosphere that would allow education opportunities and endowments that have permitted the Jewish culture to such scientific discovers as to product more Nobel Laureates that the entire Arab League has to date.

Now some argue that the Arab Palestinians have been held back by Israel.  But then, that would still not explain the very same weaknesses in the Arab League members in the areas of Human Development and economic and scientific successes.

Why would any international body want to destroy the most successful country in the entire Middle East?  It's all about influence, power and wealth.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Now you are just being coy; especially with reference to a territory of safety for the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ✪ If the Jewish had not declared independence, would the regional Arab components allowed them to survive?
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed what to survive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Survival entails much more than just life.  There is no reason to believe that a Arab Majority dominant population component would:
> 
> ✪  Protect the Jewish People from harm and abuse by an Muslim majority.
> ✪  Permit the immigration additional Jewish under persecution elsewhere in the world.
> ✪  Permit the free and open access to the holy places in Jerusalem.
> ✪  Permit the development of the  highest life quality standard in the Middle East.​
> There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would permit the commercial, industrial, research and development and scientific research that has made such a fast leap past every single Arab League Member.  Israel dwarfs the entire Arab World in terms of Engineering & Technology.
> 
> There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would would allow an atmosphere that would allow education opportunities and endowments that have permitted the Jewish culture to such scientific discovers as to product more Nobel Laureates that the entire Arab League has to date.
> 
> Now some argue that the Arab Palestinians have been held back by Israel.  But then, that would still not explain the very same weaknesses in the Arab League members in the areas of Human Development and economic and scientific successes.
> 
> Why would any international body want to destroy the most successful country in the entire Middle East?  It's all about influence, power and wealth.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Ahhh, the standard "we are superior" canard from the colonial powers.

Israel would be a flop without OPM and stolen recources.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Now you are just being coy; especially with reference to a territory of safety for the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ✪ If the Jewish had not declared independence, would the regional Arab components allowed them to survive?
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed what to survive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Survival entails much more than just life.  There is no reason to believe that a Arab Majority dominant population component would:
> 
> ✪  Protect the Jewish People from harm and abuse by an Muslim majority.
> ✪  Permit the immigration additional Jewish under persecution elsewhere in the world.
> ✪  Permit the free and open access to the holy places in Jerusalem.
> ✪  Permit the development of the  highest life quality standard in the Middle East.​
> There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would permit the commercial, industrial, research and development and scientific research that has made such a fast leap past every single Arab League Member.  Israel dwarfs the entire Arab World in terms of Engineering & Technology.
> 
> There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would would allow an atmosphere that would allow education opportunities and endowments that have permitted the Jewish culture to such scientific discovers as to product more Nobel Laureates that the entire Arab League has to date.
> 
> Now some argue that the Arab Palestinians have been held back by Israel.  But then, that would still not explain the very same weaknesses in the Arab League members in the areas of Human Development and economic and scientific successes.
> 
> Why would any international body want to destroy the most successful country in the entire Middle East?  It's all about influence, power and wealth.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, the standard "we are superior" canard from the colonial powers.
> 
> Israel would be a flop without OPM and stolen recources.
Click to expand...

Jew hatred speaking at its best.

Don't we just love reading how much you hate Jews


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Activists block New Jersey town’s anti-BDS resolution*

Human rights activists in the New Jersey town of Maplewood helped defeat a local resolution that would have condemned the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign that aims to pressure Israel to end its violations of Palestinian rights.

The anti-BDS measure was introduced to the town council in mid-November by representatives of Hadassah and the Simon Wiesenthal Center.

Activists block New Jersey town's anti-BDS resolution


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Now you are just being coy; especially with reference to a territory of safety for the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ✪ If the Jewish had not declared independence, would the regional Arab components allowed them to survive?
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed what to survive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Survival entails much more than just life.  There is no reason to believe that a Arab Majority dominant population component would:
> 
> ✪  Protect the Jewish People from harm and abuse by an Muslim majority.
> ✪  Permit the immigration additional Jewish under persecution elsewhere in the world.
> ✪  Permit the free and open access to the holy places in Jerusalem.
> ✪  Permit the development of the  highest life quality standard in the Middle East.​
> There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would permit the commercial, industrial, research and development and scientific research that has made such a fast leap past every single Arab League Member.  Israel dwarfs the entire Arab World in terms of Engineering & Technology.
> 
> There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would would allow an atmosphere that would allow education opportunities and endowments that have permitted the Jewish culture to such scientific discovers as to product more Nobel Laureates that the entire Arab League has to date.
> 
> Now some argue that the Arab Palestinians have been held back by Israel.  But then, that would still not explain the very same weaknesses in the Arab League members in the areas of Human Development and economic and scientific successes.
> 
> Why would any international body want to destroy the most successful country in the entire Middle East?  It's all about influence, power and wealth.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, the standard "we are superior" canard from the colonial powers.
> 
> Israel would be a flop without OPM and stolen recources.
Click to expand...



The above is one of your repertoire of baseless claims.

Israel Economy Facts & Stats


In terms of “flops” and stolen OPM, we can look to the UNRWA welfare fraud that maintains the illusion of “Pal’istanians”


----------



## Hollie

*BDS CAMPAIGN SUFFERS ‘DEVASTATING’ SETBACK*
BDS Campaign Suffers ‘Devastating’ Setback

Eli Groner, director-general of the Prime Minister’s Office, told _The Jerusalem Post_ on Thursday that the international effort to Boycott, Divest and Sanction (BDS) Israel suffered a devastating setback Thursday when the partners of the Leviathan gas reservoir announced plans to invest $3.75 billion in its development over the next 3 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Now you are just being coy; especially with reference to a territory of safety for the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ✪ If the Jewish had not declared independence, would the regional Arab components allowed them to survive?
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed what to survive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Survival entails much more than just life.  There is no reason to believe that a Arab Majority dominant population component would:
> 
> ✪  Protect the Jewish People from harm and abuse by an Muslim majority.
> ✪  Permit the immigration additional Jewish under persecution elsewhere in the world.
> ✪  Permit the free and open access to the holy places in Jerusalem.
> ✪  Permit the development of the  highest life quality standard in the Middle East.​
> There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would permit the commercial, industrial, research and development and scientific research that has made such a fast leap past every single Arab League Member.  Israel dwarfs the entire Arab World in terms of Engineering & Technology.
> 
> There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would would allow an atmosphere that would allow education opportunities and endowments that have permitted the Jewish culture to such scientific discovers as to product more Nobel Laureates that the entire Arab League has to date.
> 
> Now some argue that the Arab Palestinians have been held back by Israel.  But then, that would still not explain the very same weaknesses in the Arab League members in the areas of Human Development and economic and scientific successes.
> 
> Why would any international body want to destroy the most successful country in the entire Middle East?  It's all about influence, power and wealth.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, the standard "we are superior" canard from the colonial powers.
> 
> Israel would be a flop without OPM and stolen recources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The above is one of your repertoire of baseless claims.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> 
> In terms of “flops” and stolen OPM, we can look to the UNRWA welfare fraud that maintains the illusion of “Pal’istanians”
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Now you are just being coy; especially with reference to a territory of safety for the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ✪ If the Jewish had not declared independence, would the regional Arab components allowed them to survive?
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed what to survive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Survival entails much more than just life.  There is no reason to believe that a Arab Majority dominant population component would:
> 
> ✪  Protect the Jewish People from harm and abuse by an Muslim majority.
> ✪  Permit the immigration additional Jewish under persecution elsewhere in the world.
> ✪  Permit the free and open access to the holy places in Jerusalem.
> ✪  Permit the development of the  highest life quality standard in the Middle East.​
> There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would permit the commercial, industrial, research and development and scientific research that has made such a fast leap past every single Arab League Member.  Israel dwarfs the entire Arab World in terms of Engineering & Technology.
> 
> There is no reason to believe that the Muslim Majority would would allow an atmosphere that would allow education opportunities and endowments that have permitted the Jewish culture to such scientific discovers as to product more Nobel Laureates that the entire Arab League has to date.
> 
> Now some argue that the Arab Palestinians have been held back by Israel.  But then, that would still not explain the very same weaknesses in the Arab League members in the areas of Human Development and economic and scientific successes.
> 
> Why would any international body want to destroy the most successful country in the entire Middle East?  It's all about influence, power and wealth.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, the standard "we are superior" canard from the colonial powers.
> 
> Israel would be a flop without OPM and stolen recources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The above is one of your repertoire of baseless claims.
> 
> Israel Economy Facts & Stats
> 
> 
> In terms of “flops” and stolen OPM, we can look to the UNRWA welfare fraud that maintains the illusion of “Pal’istanians”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...


Thats another of your classic retreats. You have a multitude of cut and paste slogans you dump into threads when you're unable to find a YouTube video to cut and paste as opposed to responding with meaningful dialogue.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where is the right to free speech for Israel advocates on campus, academics ask


----------



## Sixties Fan

EJA Chairman vs. BDS Founder


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Where is the right to free speech for Israel advocates on campus, academics ask


The censorship of Palestinians is on the front end.
The censorship of Israelis is on the back end.

*"Silencing dissent on campus: the case of Israeli Apartheid Week" -Dr. Rafeef Ziadeh*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
Click to expand...

Turkey is very non biased and very pro Israel.

*TRT World* is a 24-hour international English-language news channel based in Istanbul, Turkey. It provides news and current affairs on television and online (including on mobile).

*Criticism[edit]*
Following the 2016 Turkish coup attempt, at least 35 journalists who had recently joined the company resigned,[4][5] including Director of News Juan Carlos Van Meek. One of those who resigned said: “I no longer hold out any hope that this channel will become what I wanted it to become (...) After the coup, it became very apparent that the channel had no intention of actually covering it properly, in a professional, international broadcast standard." The managing editor at the time said that he "never received a phone call from Ankara trying to frame the broadcast or give them talking points."[6]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey is very non biased and very pro Israel.
> 
> *TRT World* is a 24-hour international English-language news channel based in Istanbul, Turkey. It provides news and current affairs on television and online (including on mobile).
> 
> *Criticism[edit]*
> Following the 2016 Turkish coup attempt, at least 35 journalists who had recently joined the company resigned,[4][5] including Director of News Juan Carlos Van Meek. One of those who resigned said: “I no longer hold out any hope that this channel will become what I wanted it to become (...) After the coup, it became very apparent that the channel had no intention of actually covering it properly, in a professional, international broadcast standard." The managing editor at the time said that he "never received a phone call from Ankara trying to frame the broadcast or give them talking points."[6]
Click to expand...

Are you implying that sources like TRT, RT, and Press TV tell their guests what to say?


----------



## MaryL

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


If Israel sold anything I might tangentially want, Screw you, I would buy it. But they don't.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey is very non biased and very pro Israel.
> 
> *TRT World* is a 24-hour international English-language news channel based in Istanbul, Turkey. It provides news and current affairs on television and online (including on mobile).
> 
> *Criticism[edit]*
> Following the 2016 Turkish coup attempt, at least 35 journalists who had recently joined the company resigned,[4][5] including Director of News Juan Carlos Van Meek. One of those who resigned said: “I no longer hold out any hope that this channel will become what I wanted it to become (...) After the coup, it became very apparent that the channel had no intention of actually covering it properly, in a professional, international broadcast standard." The managing editor at the time said that he "never received a phone call from Ankara trying to frame the broadcast or give them talking points."[6]
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you implying that sources like TRT, RT, and Press TV tell their guests what to say?
Click to expand...

Your trick question will not get you anywhere. 

They are all State Sponsored stations.

Draw your own conclusion as to what that actually means.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey is very non biased and very pro Israel.
> 
> *TRT World* is a 24-hour international English-language news channel based in Istanbul, Turkey. It provides news and current affairs on television and online (including on mobile).
> 
> *Criticism[edit]*
> Following the 2016 Turkish coup attempt, at least 35 journalists who had recently joined the company resigned,[4][5] including Director of News Juan Carlos Van Meek. One of those who resigned said: “I no longer hold out any hope that this channel will become what I wanted it to become (...) After the coup, it became very apparent that the channel had no intention of actually covering it properly, in a professional, international broadcast standard." The managing editor at the time said that he "never received a phone call from Ankara trying to frame the broadcast or give them talking points."[6]
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you implying that sources like TRT, RT, and Press TV tell their guests what to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your trick question will not get you anywhere.
> 
> They are all State Sponsored stations.
> 
> Draw your own conclusion as to what that actually means.
Click to expand...

So is the media in the US.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey is very non biased and very pro Israel.
> 
> *TRT World* is a 24-hour international English-language news channel based in Istanbul, Turkey. It provides news and current affairs on television and online (including on mobile).
> 
> *Criticism[edit]*
> Following the 2016 Turkish coup attempt, at least 35 journalists who had recently joined the company resigned,[4][5] including Director of News Juan Carlos Van Meek. One of those who resigned said: “I no longer hold out any hope that this channel will become what I wanted it to become (...) After the coup, it became very apparent that the channel had no intention of actually covering it properly, in a professional, international broadcast standard." The managing editor at the time said that he "never received a phone call from Ankara trying to frame the broadcast or give them talking points."[6]
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you implying that sources like TRT, RT, and Press TV tell their guests what to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your trick question will not get you anywhere.
> 
> They are all State Sponsored stations.
> 
> Draw your own conclusion as to what that actually means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is the media in the US.
Click to expand...

Are you an American, Tinmore?  A loyal citizen of the USA?

Turkey, Russia, Iran.  What....do they have in common in relationship to the USA?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is very non biased and very pro Israel.
> 
> *TRT World* is a 24-hour international English-language news channel based in Istanbul, Turkey. It provides news and current affairs on television and online (including on mobile).
> 
> *Criticism[edit]*
> Following the 2016 Turkish coup attempt, at least 35 journalists who had recently joined the company resigned,[4][5] including Director of News Juan Carlos Van Meek. One of those who resigned said: “I no longer hold out any hope that this channel will become what I wanted it to become (...) After the coup, it became very apparent that the channel had no intention of actually covering it properly, in a professional, international broadcast standard." The managing editor at the time said that he "never received a phone call from Ankara trying to frame the broadcast or give them talking points."[6]
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you implying that sources like TRT, RT, and Press TV tell their guests what to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your trick question will not get you anywhere.
> 
> They are all State Sponsored stations.
> 
> Draw your own conclusion as to what that actually means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is the media in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an American, Tinmore?  A loyal citizen of the USA?
> 
> Turkey, Russia, Iran.  What....do they have in common in relationship to the USA?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is very non biased and very pro Israel.
> 
> *TRT World* is a 24-hour international English-language news channel based in Istanbul, Turkey. It provides news and current affairs on television and online (including on mobile).
> 
> *Criticism[edit]*
> Following the 2016 Turkish coup attempt, at least 35 journalists who had recently joined the company resigned,[4][5] including Director of News Juan Carlos Van Meek. One of those who resigned said: “I no longer hold out any hope that this channel will become what I wanted it to become (...) After the coup, it became very apparent that the channel had no intention of actually covering it properly, in a professional, international broadcast standard." The managing editor at the time said that he "never received a phone call from Ankara trying to frame the broadcast or give them talking points."[6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that sources like TRT, RT, and Press TV tell their guests what to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your trick question will not get you anywhere.
> 
> They are all State Sponsored stations.
> 
> Draw your own conclusion as to what that actually means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is the media in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an American, Tinmore?  A loyal citizen of the USA?
> 
> Turkey, Russia, Iran.  What....do they have in common in relationship to the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Let us go back to the video you posted in answer to the Praguer one.

IS Israel an apartheid country?  Can that Turkish source be trusted when there is ample proof that Israel is not an Apartheid country?

You want it to be true.  Israel is an apartheid country for you.  Today, tomorrow, always.

That is what you want the truth to be so that the BDS movement will make sense and actually have a purpose, rather then being the antisemitic, let us destroy Israel Islamist movement that it has always been.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that sources like TRT, RT, and Press TV tell their guests what to say?
> 
> 
> 
> Your trick question will not get you anywhere.
> 
> They are all State Sponsored stations.
> 
> Draw your own conclusion as to what that actually means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is the media in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an American, Tinmore?  A loyal citizen of the USA?
> 
> Turkey, Russia, Iran.  What....do they have in common in relationship to the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us go back to the video you posted in answer to the Praguer one.
> 
> IS Israel an apartheid country?  Can that Turkish source be trusted when there is ample proof that Israel is not an Apartheid country?
> 
> You want it to be true.  Israel is an apartheid country for you.  Today, tomorrow, always.
> 
> That is what you want the truth to be so that the BDS movement will make sense and actually have a purpose, rather then being the antisemitic, let us destroy Israel Islamist movement that it has always been.
Click to expand...

Israel has been an apartheid state since 1948.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your trick question will not get you anywhere.
> 
> They are all State Sponsored stations.
> 
> Draw your own conclusion as to what that actually means.
> 
> 
> 
> So is the media in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an American, Tinmore?  A loyal citizen of the USA?
> 
> Turkey, Russia, Iran.  What....do they have in common in relationship to the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us go back to the video you posted in answer to the Praguer one.
> 
> IS Israel an apartheid country?  Can that Turkish source be trusted when there is ample proof that Israel is not an Apartheid country?
> 
> You want it to be true.  Israel is an apartheid country for you.  Today, tomorrow, always.
> 
> That is what you want the truth to be so that the BDS movement will make sense and actually have a purpose, rather then being the antisemitic, let us destroy Israel Islamist movement that it has always been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has been an apartheid state since 1948.
Click to expand...



I’m sure that is the Islamist politburo line you hear at your madrassah. It’s just comical coming from an Islamic fascist.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A British pyrotechnic troupe called FuelGirls and a popular Spanish DJ named Fabrizio Marra are scheduled to perform in Beitut in the next two months, along with other performers from Europe.

Why have we not heard  a peep from the BDSers? After al, life for Palestinians in Lebanon is far worse than in Israel or in the territories (including Gaza.) They are banned, by law, from many jobs, they cannot buy land, most cannot live outside dilapidated camps -  at least one of which is surrounded by a wall and watchtowers. They cannot expand their houses even within the camps. About half of the "registered Palestine refugees" in Lebanon have already fled because life there is unbearable.

Yet no one even considers boycotting Lebanon for how it treats Palestinians. No one even sends a single tweet to these artists demanding that they respect Palestinian rights by not performing.

(full article online)

Why doesn't BDS boycott a country that discriminates against Palestinians by law? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Actually, real democracies don’t support Islamic fascism.

You need treatment for your OCD-like Joooooo hatreds, sweetie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, real democracies don’t support Islamic fascism.
> 
> You need treatment for your OCD-like Joooooo hatreds, sweetie.
Click to expand...

What's with the Joooooo hatred? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, real democracies don’t support Islamic fascism.
> 
> You need treatment for your OCD-like Joooooo hatreds, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Joooooo hatred? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
Click to expand...

You can run and hide all you like, but the colors are all there.


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Bahrain Visit, Rabbi Says Gulf State Will Establish Ties with Israel Within 2 Years


----------



## P F Tinmore

*California Democrats reject anti-BDS legislation*

California Democrats have rejected proposed legislation targeting the
Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign, in a further sign of a growing partisan divide in the US over Israel.

The developments were welcomed in a 28 February press release by the Progressive, Arab American and Veterans Caucuses of the California Democratic Party.

On 25 February, at their annual convention in San Diego, California Democrats approved a set of positions on pending legislation that includes opposition to the Israel Anti-Boycott Act, “a federal bill that would impose draconian penalties for boycotts regarding Israel under certain circumstances”.

California Democrats also backed a platform that excised a section from an earlier draft that would have had them “join the national Democratic Party in opposing any effort to delegitimise Israel, including at the United Nations or through the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement”.

California Democrats reject anti-BDS legislation


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, real democracies don’t support Islamic fascism.
> 
> You need treatment for your OCD-like Joooooo hatreds, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Joooooo hatred? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
Click to expand...


Did you run out of goofy PressTV videos?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, real democracies don’t support Islamic fascism.
> 
> You need treatment for your OCD-like Joooooo hatreds, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Joooooo hatred? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
Click to expand...



9 years of daily posting in support of Hamas ,
ridiculing any notion that Jews have rights.

Q. Because You're not a Jooo hater?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


The California Democrat vote seems worthless considering the Federal Law, and that the State passed the bill in 2016.

Your video is by a nobody who is saying nothing.

Are you going to say that you love Jews since you hate Israel, now?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



So when a Jew hater posts a video by those who incite against Israel and Jews alike on a daily basis, what does that tell You?

shh don't tell them it's an al-Jazeerah channel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top Azerbaijani Diplomat in US Praises Growing Ties Between Israel and Muslim World


----------



## Sixties Fan

Leading Israeli Hospital Partners With Stanford for Medical-Tech Symposium


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when a Jew hater posts a video by those who incite against Israel and Jews alike on a daily basis, what does that tell You?
> 
> shh don't tell them it's an al-Jazeerah channel.
Click to expand...

Israel isn't Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

5 Italian cycling champs preparing in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK Government Minister Highlights Failure of Israel Boycott, Vows to Continue Fighting BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Soccer Star Lionel Messi Says Argentinian Team Visiting Jerusalem Ahead of FIFA World Cup ‘Will Do Us Good’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UK Government Minister Highlights Failure of Israel Boycott, Vows to Continue Fighting BDS


Why would they bother to fight something that is failing?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Government Minister Highlights Failure of Israel Boycott, Vows to Continue Fighting BDS
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother to fight something that is failing?
Click to expand...

"One's work is never done"

"All it takes is for one to go to sleep, for the destruction to start all over again"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Government Minister Highlights Failure of Israel Boycott, Vows to Continue Fighting BDS
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother to fight something that is failing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "One's work is never done"
> 
> "All it takes is for one to go to sleep, for the destruction to start all over again"
Click to expand...

Destruction doesn't sound like failing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Government Minister Highlights Failure of Israel Boycott, Vows to Continue Fighting BDS
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother to fight something that is failing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "One's work is never done"
> 
> "All it takes is for one to go to sleep, for the destruction to start all over again"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Destruction doesn't sound like failing.
Click to expand...

You really have difficulty understanding concepts.  I'll leave it at that.

But, Hurray.....that BDS is failing not only in the UK, but many other countries.


----------



## fanger

*Israel passes law to strip residency of Jerusalem's Palestinians*
The Israeli parliament has passed a law that allows the minister of interior to revoke the residency rights of any Palestinian in Jerusalem on grounds of a "breach of loyalty" to Israel.
Israel passes law to strip residency of Jerusalem's Palestinians
*Illegal under international law*
Adalah, a Palestinian rights group in Israel, said the law is illegal under international humanitarian law.

"East Jerusalem is considered occupied territory under international humanitarian law (IHL) - like all other areas of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip - and its Palestinian residents are a protected civilian population. It is therefore illegal under IHL to impose upon them an obligation of loyalty to the occupying power, let alone to deny them the permanent residency status on this basis," a statement by the group said. 

In a recent report, Human Rights Watch said such residency revocations, which force Palestinians out of Jerusalem, "could amount to war crimes" under the treaty of theInternational Criminal Court (ICC). 



The law does not apply to jews?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Government Minister Highlights Failure of Israel Boycott, Vows to Continue Fighting BDS
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother to fight something that is failing?
Click to expand...


Why wouldn't people of conscience, regardless of religious faith, refute the strident claims, lies and falsehoods spread by those harboring islamic inspired hatreds?

Not unlike those in this thread who challenge the frantic cutting and pasting of the identifiable Jooooo haters.


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> *Israel passes law to strip residency of Jerusalem's Palestinians*
> The Israeli parliament has passed a law that allows the minister of interior to revoke the residency rights of any Palestinian in Jerusalem on grounds of a "breach of loyalty" to Israel.
> Israel passes law to strip residency of Jerusalem's Palestinians
> *Illegal under international law*
> Adalah, a Palestinian rights group in Israel, said the law is illegal under international humanitarian law.
> 
> "East Jerusalem is considered occupied territory under international humanitarian law (IHL) - like all other areas of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip - and its Palestinian residents are a protected civilian population. It is therefore illegal under IHL to impose upon them an obligation of loyalty to the occupying power, let alone to deny them the permanent residency status on this basis," a statement by the group said.
> 
> In a recent report, Human Rights Watch said such residency revocations, which force Palestinians out of Jerusalem, "could amount to war crimes" under the treaty of theInternational Criminal Court (ICC).
> 
> 
> 
> The law does not apply to jews?



It is about time.
Palestinian Terrorists, caught with attempts at destruction of property or taking a life, should not be allowed to live anywhere in Israel.  They are not citizens of Israel, they have chosen not to be.  They are citizens of the P.A., living in Israel.  Time is up.

Bye, bye.....

Oh, how they continue to interpret International Law the Muslim way.....only.
---------------
The Knesset on Wednesday passed an amendment to the Entry into Israel Law which authorizes the Interior Minister to cancel the permanent residency of residents if they are involved in terrorism or have committed acts that constitute breach of trust against the State of Israel.

The bill, a merger of a government-sponsored bill and a proposal submitted by MK Amir Ohana (Likud), was introduced following a High Court ruling which rejected a 2006 decision by the Interior Ministry to revoke the residency status of four eastern Jerusalem Arabs who were serving in various capacities in the Palestinian Authority government, including three who had been elected to parliament on a Hamas-affiliated slate.

(full article online)

Knesset Authorizes Interior Minister to Revoke Terrorists’ Permanent Residency Status


----------



## fanger

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Government Minister Highlights Failure of Israel Boycott, Vows to Continue Fighting BDS
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother to fight something that is failing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't people of conscience, regardless of religious faith, refute the strident claims, lies and falsehoods spread by those harboring islamic inspired hatreds?
> 
> Not unlike those in this thread who challenge the frantic cutting and pasting of the identifiable Jooooo haters.
Click to expand...

What has Jo got to do with anything?


----------



## Sixties Fan

More than 30,000 expected to run largest ever Jerusalem marathon


----------



## Sixties Fan

The intention of the activists and staffers in the PCUSA is to distract and enrage Israel’s supporters with an opening salvo of shameful resolutions in the hopes of sneaking a pro-BDS resolution past a distracted and exhausted community of pro-Israel activists. It is all part of a sophisticated and intentional strategy of Jew-baiting that the denomination’s peace activists and leaders have been perfecting for more than a decade—while their church dies.

(full article online)

A dying church takes time to give Israel a kick


----------



## Sixties Fan

Court allows expanded lawsuit against American Studies Association and lead faculty activists over Israel Boycott


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli company wins $65 million contract for SAR solution


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS motion defeated at University of Ottawa


----------



## Sixties Fan

University of Illinois Students Reject Anti-Israel Divestment Referendum for Second Year in a Row


----------



## Sixties Fan

03/15 Links Pt2: Glick: Democrats Join Farrakhan and British Labour Party in Antisemitic Sewer; Shapiro: Not All Anti-Semitism Is Created Equal; SJP advocates gun violence and armed resistance ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fanger said:


> *Israel passes law to strip residency of Jerusalem's Palestinians*
> The Israeli parliament has passed a law that allows the minister of interior to revoke the residency rights of any Palestinian in Jerusalem on grounds of a "breach of loyalty" to Israel.
> Israel passes law to strip residency of Jerusalem's Palestinians
> *Illegal under international law*
> Adalah, a Palestinian rights group in Israel, said the law is illegal under international humanitarian law.
> 
> "East Jerusalem is considered occupied territory under international humanitarian law (IHL) - like all other areas of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip - and its Palestinian residents are a protected civilian population. It is therefore illegal under IHL to impose upon them an obligation of loyalty to the occupying power, let alone to deny them the permanent residency status on this basis," a statement by the group said.
> 
> In a recent report, Human Rights Watch said such residency revocations, which force Palestinians out of Jerusalem, "could amount to war crimes" under the treaty of theInternational Criminal Court (ICC).
> 
> 
> 
> The law does not apply to jews?




you owned the Israel paid shills that have penetrated this forum.dont these shills sure get paid a lot of money from their handlers for their ass beatings they suffer here everyday from you and other like me.

hense WHY it has over 400 pages they are so desperate to try and stop this news.LOl


----------



## Hollie

LA RAM FAN said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel passes law to strip residency of Jerusalem's Palestinians*
> The Israeli parliament has passed a law that allows the minister of interior to revoke the residency rights of any Palestinian in Jerusalem on grounds of a "breach of loyalty" to Israel.
> Israel passes law to strip residency of Jerusalem's Palestinians
> *Illegal under international law*
> Adalah, a Palestinian rights group in Israel, said the law is illegal under international humanitarian law.
> 
> "East Jerusalem is considered occupied territory under international humanitarian law (IHL) - like all other areas of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip - and its Palestinian residents are a protected civilian population. It is therefore illegal under IHL to impose upon them an obligation of loyalty to the occupying power, let alone to deny them the permanent residency status on this basis," a statement by the group said.
> 
> In a recent report, Human Rights Watch said such residency revocations, which force Palestinians out of Jerusalem, "could amount to war crimes" under the treaty of theInternational Criminal Court (ICC).
> 
> 
> 
> The law does not apply to jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you owned the Israel paid shills that have penetrated this forum.dont these shills sure get paid a lot of money from their handlers for their ass beatings they suffer here everyday from you and other like me.
> 
> hense WHY it has over 400 pages they are so desperate to try and stop this news.LOl
Click to expand...


Your fascination with “ass beatings” you and fanger engage in with each other is not appropriate in this thread. 

Don’t confuse these forums with your “hook-up” sites.


----------



## fanger

In a statement on his Twitter page, Deri, the interior minister, said this law would allow him to protect the "security of Israeli citizens". 

Deri, who was, in the past, convicted of *bribery, fraud and "breach of trust",* said the law would "be used against permanent residents who plan to carry out attacks against Israeli citizens". 
Israel passes law to strip residency of Jerusalem's Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

fanger said:


> In a statement on his Twitter page, Deri, the interior minister, said this law would allow him to protect the "security of Israeli citizens".
> 
> Deri, who was, in the past, convicted of *bribery, fraud and "breach of trust",* said the law would "be used against permanent residents who plan to carry out attacks against Israeli citizens".
> Israel passes law to strip residency of Jerusalem's Palestinians


Gosh forbid residents of countries anywhere in the world will end up being expelled if they try to kill citizens and residents of each and every country.  Be it Democracies or Autocracies.

Actually, they would end up in prison or dead.

In the world of the fangers   of the world.... as long as Jews are being attacked and killed,  the perpetrators ought to go free.  

Killing Jews is a service to the world, and no one should be punished for it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/Diaspora/Exclusive-PayPal-shuts-third-BDS-French-account-in-2018-545225


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Students from across the Universities of California call on regents to divest from Israeli human rights abuses*

Yesterday, students, campus workers, and allies from across the University of California system were in Los Angeles to call on the UC Regents to listen to student voices and divest university funds from corporations that profit from human rights abuses against the Palestinian people. Following the UC Regents’ signing of the United Nations’ Principles for Responsible Investments in 2014 and clear votes in support of divestment by the University of California Student Association (UCSA), UC Graduate Student Worker Union (UAW 2865), and Student Governments on eight out of nine UC campuses, students are demanding the UC Regents ensure that the UCs reflect the values we all hold dear: freedom, justice, and equality.

*Students from across the Universities of California call on regents to divest from Israeli human rights abuses*


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Students from across the Universities of California call on regents to divest from Israeli human rights abuses*
> 
> Yesterday, students, campus workers, and allies from across the University of California system were in Los Angeles to call on the UC Regents to listen to student voices and divest university funds from corporations that profit from human rights abuses against the Palestinian people. Following the UC Regents’ signing of the United Nations’ Principles for Responsible Investments in 2014 and clear votes in support of divestment by the University of California Student Association (UCSA), UC Graduate Student Worker Union (UAW 2865), and Student Governments on eight out of nine UC campuses, students are demanding the UC Regents ensure that the UCs reflect the values we all hold dear: freedom, justice, and equality.
> 
> *Students from across the Universities of California call on regents to divest from Israeli human rights abuses*


How sweet.  All of these ignorant students who attach themselves to the first shiny object in front of them.....want the Universities to divest from a country they only hear ugly things about....and believe them.

The future of America is NOT in good hands.


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Diker, “The use of this slanderous, libelous and baseless attack against Israel has become a requirement of the ANC narrative.”

The ANC, or African National Council, is the ruling party in South Africa. “If you’re South African public servant or government official, you can be punished economically and politically if you fail to use the term ‘apartheid’ when referring to Israel,” Diker said.

“The problem is that words spoken at the biased and slanted UNHRC are published and become a weapon in the hands of Israel haters in European and North America. It has also seeped into academia and become a ‘legitimate’ term when referring to Israel,” Diker explained.

“The first time the ‘apartheid’ slander was used against Israel was when Palestinian terrorist leader Yasser Arafat used the word when he spoke at the United Nations back in 1974,” he added.

(full article online)

South Africa Reasserts ‘the Lie of Israeli Apartheid’ at Biased UN


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Victory: Judge Dismisses Lawsuit Targeting Research, Palestine Advocacy at SF State*
March 13, 2018

On Friday, a federal court issued an order dismissing a lawsuit against San Francisco State University (SFSU) professor Rabab Abdulhadi, who together with SFSU, was sued over speech activities supporting Palestinian rights in 2017.

In dismissing the complaint, the court noted that the lawsuit was “full of barely relevant material” and did “not state a plausible claim for relief.” The judge did, however, give the plaintiffs an opportunity to rethink their claims and re-file the suit within 20 days.

Abdulhadi, director and founder of the Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diasporas Initiative at SFSU, is a leading scholar, educator and advocate for justice in/for Palestine. The lawsuit was filed by the Lawfare Project, a right-wing anti-Palestinian organization with an avowed mission of inflicting massive punishments against critics of Israel.

“Lawfare is skating on very thin ice,” said Mark Kleiman, an attorney for Abdulhadi. “If they tell the truth, they have no case against Dr. Abdulhadi. To continue to harass her with this lawsuit, they will have to lie about her.”

Victory: Judge Dismisses Lawsuit Targeting Research, Palestine Advocacy at SF State


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycott Israel = the actions of uncivilized humans who must have things their way, and their way only. At least where Jews are concerned, as they would never boycott Russia, North Korea and other countries and much less attack citizens of those countries or who follow their religions, or lack of them ]

San Francisco State University is perhaps one of the worst schools for Jewish students in North America. There have been numerous antisemitic incidents there, from public calls to murder Israelis by a university student, to antisemitic graffiti “Zionists not welcomed”, to the most recent event in which the university president refused to say in an interview that Zionists were welcome on his campus, only to apologize later.

Members of the campus anti-Israel group, which includes both students and professors, named the president’s apology a “declaration of war.” They further responded to the university president’s apology by vandalizing school buildings with “Zionism = Racism” and “Zionists are not allowed on our campus.”


(full article online)

'Shtetlizing’ our students


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS: The Bane in Spain | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bucking BDS, punk pioneers The Stranglers return to Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

SodaStream’s Brilliant Move To Counter BDS Vandals


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iran's Role in the Boycott Israel Campaign


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Court allows expanded lawsuit against American Studies Association and lead faculty activists over Israel Boycott


*Court Dismisses Major Claims Against American Studies Association*

“The court echoed what we’ve been saying all along,” said Palestine Legal staff attorney Radhika Sainath, who wrote in 2015 that such an ultra vires claim would be a “sure loser” since “educational associations’ decisions to boycott Israeli institutions are aimed at promoting academic freedom for Palestinian scholars and students and thus fall squarely within the educational purposes for which such scholarly societies are established.”

The court also dismissed all of plaintiffs’ derivative claims for breach of fiduciary duty, but allowed the case to proceed to discovery – a preliminary stage in the litigation process -- on the breach of contract, corporate waste, and D.C. Nonprofit Corporation Act claims. Israel advocacy groups had previously threatened to sue the ASA for national origin discrimination and antisemitism. This lawsuit abandoned those theories.

“Supporters of the academic boycott should take heart from this decision,” said Sainath. “Israel advocacy groups are throwing every legal argument at this movement to see what will stick, and nothing’s sticking. We’re encouraged that the court will ultimately see this lawsuit as an attempt by powerful actors to silence views they don’t like.”

Court Dismisses Major Claims Against American Studies Association


----------



## Sixties Fan

The leadership of the American Studies Association (ASA) was "covertly pack[ed]" with professors known to be in favor of an academic boycott of Israel as part of a surreptitious effort to push the professional academic organization to adopt such a position, according to the legal team involved in a case challenging the boycott efforts.

Internal emails are alleged to reveal top ASA committee members "schemed to subvert the American Studies Association's National Council by limiting nominations to individuals affiliated with USACBI," or the U.S. Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel, an anti-Israel activist group. These candidates would then be trusted to promote and vote in favor of the ASA's boycott measure, passed in 2013.
----
Five of the individual defendants who held ASA leadership positions have close associations with USACBI, either sitting on its advisory board or organizing collective, including Jasbir Puar, a Rutgers professor of women's studies; Steven Salaita, an academic who has blamed "Zionists" for his inability to find work; Sunaina Maira; Neferti Tadiar; and J. Kehaulani Kauanui.

Puar specifically "manipulated" the USACBI "takeover" of the ASA, according to the plaintiffs.

(full article online)

Attorneys: American Studies Association Packed Leadership with BDS Supporters


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Norwegian festival boycotts Israeli artists, cites 'occupation'*

A Norwegian femininity and gender identity festival blocked six Israeli choreographers from participating due to what was described as the Israeli government's use of culture to "whitewash or justify its occupation of the Palestinian people." 

Norwegian festival boycotts Israeli artists, cites occupation


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Norwegian festival boycotts Israeli artists, cites 'occupation'*
> 
> A Norwegian femininity and gender identity festival blocked six Israeli choreographers from participating due to what was described as the Israeli government's use of culture to "whitewash or justify its occupation of the Palestinian people."
> 
> Norwegian festival boycotts Israeli artists, cites occupation



“A Norwegian femininity and gender identity festival....”


Now that’s funny. You’re reduced to cutting and pasting articles about the “gender confused” who need attention. 

Really, sweetie. Your Jooooo hatreds don’t allow you time for anything more important in your miserable life?


----------



## rylah

New regional deals, new countries are opening shorter air passages for the Israelis and those who want to visit. In one word "ISOLATION"...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another victory was scored against BDS in a Spanish court, which ruled that a pro-boycott resolution violates the constitutional principle of equality before the law.
-----
A court in Las Palmas, Spain dealt another legal defeat to the anti-Israel BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions) campaign when it nullified the boycott decision of the City Council of Telde, an Atlantic town of 100,000 residents in the east of the island of Gran Canary.

(full article online)

BDS Suffers Another Defeat in Spanish Court


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Norwegian festival boycotts Israeli artists, cites 'occupation'*
> 
> A Norwegian femininity and gender identity festival blocked six Israeli choreographers from participating due to what was described as the Israeli government's use of culture to "whitewash or justify its occupation of the Palestinian people."
> 
> Norwegian festival boycotts Israeli artists, cites occupation




Funny how collective punishment is fine when its conducted against Israelis.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In world first, Air India crosses Saudi airspace to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

TAU to collaborate with Stanford, Berkeley under $10m grant


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Talk Israel Tried to Censor at the European Parliament - Omar Barghouti BDS*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

Historic Air India flight from Tel Aviv also passed over Oman, besides Saudi Arabia ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Palestinian Terrorism will not stop until all stop giving money to them, be it the PA or UNWRA, etc .  They are not hungry.  They are not thirsty.  It is not the Romans surrounding Massada, etc.]

Congress passes Taylor Force act as part of $1.3 trillion budget bill


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Talk Israel Tried to Censor at the European Parliament - Omar Barghouti BDS*
> 
> **


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Urge Sportswear Giant Adidas NOT to Heed Call to Boycott Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Saved by the Bell’ Star Tours ‘Holiest City in the World’


----------



## Sixties Fan

NGO Monitor upsets the UN by calling out antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ted-X returns to Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli TV show to premiere at Tribeca


----------



## Sixties Fan

PayPal shuts account of French BDS group with links to terrorism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rock band America comes to Caesarea


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: International exhibition showcases Israeli whisky distilleries


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Students Vote to Support Israel Boycott*
*TCDSU will now adopt a long-term policy to support the boycott, divestment and sanction of Israel movement.*

Students have voted for Trinity College Dublin Students’ Union (TCDSU) to support a boycott, divest and sanction campaign against Israel, with 64.5 per cent of students voting in favour.

For the referendum, students were asked: “Should TCDSU accept a long term policy on Palestine and in support of Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS)?”

The vote was welcomed with cheers and chants. The campaign has worked for months to first get a referendum, then to secure support from students.

The campaign needed 60 per cent of the vote to mandate the union to take on a long-term policy to boycott, divest and sanction Israel. 1,995 valid votes were cast.

Students Vote to Support Israel Boycott


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Students Vote to Support Israel Boycott*
> *TCDSU will now adopt a long-term policy to support the boycott, divestment and sanction of Israel movement.*
> 
> Students have voted for Trinity College Dublin Students’ Union (TCDSU) to support a boycott, divest and sanction campaign against Israel, with 64.5 per cent of students voting in favour.
> 
> For the referendum, students were asked: “Should TCDSU accept a long term policy on Palestine and in support of Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS)?”
> 
> The vote was welcomed with cheers and chants. The campaign has worked for months to first get a referendum, then to secure support from students.
> 
> The campaign needed 60 per cent of the vote to mandate the union to take on a long-term policy to boycott, divest and sanction Israel. 1,995 valid votes were cast.
> 
> Students Vote to Support Israel Boycott


The Irish being antisemitic, Jew hating Judeophobes?

Tell me something new


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I have been saying it all along, Universities, etc are a place for learning....and not for politics, and attacks on others who do not agree on one's beliefs .  Now, if only the same can be done in US, UK, Australia, etc schools......]

Universities urged to enforce code banning politics in lectures


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BDS strategy to exterminate the Jewish People revealed

Is BDS Nazi Policy? A Video by Calev Myers


----------



## Sixties Fan

The specific sect is made up of followers of Jubaili Ahmet Hodja, an anti-semitic Turkish cleric who is closely affiliated with the ruling political party of Erdogan.

The video is entitled in Turkish "The Jews go crazy." Observers of the situation say that Erdogan is attempting to provoke tension at every Jewish holy spot that Muslims claim in order to force the issue into the open in the Muslim world and create world pressure on Jews to give equal access to Muslims in synagogues in places like Samuel's Tomb, Rachel's Tomb, the Cave of Elijah and elsewhere.

Essentially, this is a plan to rid all Jewish holy spots of Jews by pretending to only ask for freedom of worship for Muslims. Of course, the idea that Jews can do the same at places like the Temple Mount results in the Muslims going crazy - and the Europeans accept the Muslim position no matter how inconsistent it is.

(full article online)

Turkish Muslims disrupt Jewish prayers at Tomb of Samuel - and it was no accident ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

University of Ottawa rejects BDS a third time


----------



## Sixties Fan

Harry's Place » Antisemitism, homophobia and the NUS’s National Executive Council


----------



## Sixties Fan

TIPH: Europeans confront Temporary International Presence in Hevron


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli, Palestinian, Jordanian and Egyptian security officials have been secretly cooperating with the aim of preventing a Hamas-orchestrated march planned for Friday from the Gaza Strip from becoming violent.


http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/03/...t-join-forces-to-prevent-gaza-march-violence/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Students leading an anti-Zionist group at Wayne State University in Michigan have expressed hostile sentiments toward Jews and praised convicted Palestinian terrorists, raising concerns among community advocates.

Thirteen officers and members of WSU’s Students for Justice in Palestine were featured in a new report by the anonymous watchdog Canary Mission, which profiles individuals accused of promoting “hatred” on American college campuses.

The group — recognized by the WSU administration — claims to seek “justice, liberation, self-determination, and human rights for the Palestinian people.”

Yet Summer Baraka, who co-founded the SJP branch in 2014 and formerly served as its president, was found to have made multiple incendiary tweets about Jews. “Allah yin3an al yahood ou bas [May Allah curse the Jews, and that’s all],” she wrote in 2013.

(full article online)

‘May Allah Curse the Jews’: Wayne State University Students Accused of Praising Palestinian Terrorists, Promoting ‘Hatred’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Croatia set to buy Israeli fighter jets


----------



## Sixties Fan

*BDS Flourishes in Dublin*
The Dublin City Council had already endorsed BDS in a 2014 vote.

Lyons, of the left-leaning People Before Profit party and a vocal BDS supporter, was behind the motion in May to have the Palestinian flag flown from the City Council building. He said the move would support communities living under a form of “apartheid, worse than South Africa.”

“Passing such one-sided anti-Israel resolutions will not benefit Palestinians, it will not bring peace closer,” Irish4Israel, a pro-Israel activist group, stated.

“It will, however, simply damage Dublin’s image as a tech hub and a place to invest,” the group noted. “It will make multinationals question their investment in Dublin.”

While most European countries have rejected BDS as an anti-Semitic and discriminatory movement, Ireland continues to be a country where BDS flourishes. Just this past February, an Irish law that would have criminalized purchasing goods produced by Israeli companies was sidelined.

(full article online)

Dublin City Council Seeks to Boycott Hewlett-Packard Over Israel Ties


----------



## Sixties Fan

World’s Largest Car Parts Manufacturer to Open R&D Center in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNESCO is Rewriting History. The City of David is Uncovering the Truth.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Saudi Crown Prince holds first-ever meeting with Jewish leaders


----------



## Sixties Fan

Counting Votes at the UN Human Rights Council


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I consider the statement below from President Wong, welcoming Zionists to campus, equating Jewishness with Zionism, and giving Hillel ownership of campus Jewishness to be a declaration of war against Arabs, Muslims, [and] Palestinians,” Abdulhadi wrote.

After Abdulhadi posted her message, numerous fliers, chalkings and graffiti stating “Zionists Are NOT Welcome” were placed across the SFSU campus, including on an employee bulletin board. A few days later, Professor Abdulhadi further clarified her position on her personal Facebook page, stating, “Zionists are NOT welcomed on our campus.”

California State University (CSU) Chancellor Timothy White and SFSU President Leslie Wong responded forcefully to the hateful post, condemning the statement and committing to take corrective action.

Chancellor White confirmed SFSU’s corrective actions in an emailed reply to AMCHA Initiative’s director, Tammi Rossman-Benjamin, who discovered the hateful post and spearheaded the effort to bring it to CSU’s attention, and further clarified, “As I write you, it is not yet clear whether this faculty member will comply with the request. If not, the University will explore all appropriate options with respect to this conduct.”

In response, AMCHA coordinated a letter from the 60 groups commending Chancellor White, the CSU Trustees and President Wong for their swift, forceful and appropriate response, and for standing up against exclusionary behavior that fosters intolerance and puts all students at risk.

(full article online)

CSU Chancellor, SFSU President, Condemn Hateful Post Targeting Jewish, Pro-Israel Students


----------



## Sixties Fan

"International law is really on our side. And by our side, I mean on our Zionist side," Daube said. "Because if you take a look at it from our perspective, our interpretation of international law is that we have a right, Israel has a right, to live and to build in Judea and Samaria. Plain and simple. Full stop."

To solve the issue of left-leaning legal bias, Legal Grounds offers an innovative solution: Free courses for lawyers and students of international affairs, covering the legal basis for Israel's claim to Judea and Samaria.

"We saw that there was a problem, that many of the law students, many of the attorneys, were not getting access to the material that shows that the Zionist approach to our presence in Judea and Samaria is perfectly justified," he explained. "So what we did was we opened up a law course with the help of Regavim and Ha'adam Veha'adama to provide these law students, from Hebrew University, from Tel Aviv University, from the University of Haifa, and other colleges, to acquire that knowledge. Because really, knowledge is power."

(full article online)

Fighting BDS by educating lawyers


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “I consider the statement below from President Wong, welcoming Zionists to campus, equating Jewishness with Zionism, and giving Hillel ownership of campus Jewishness to be a declaration of war against Arabs, Muslims, [and] Palestinians,” Abdulhadi wrote.
> 
> After Abdulhadi posted her message, numerous fliers, chalkings and graffiti stating “Zionists Are NOT Welcome” were placed across the SFSU campus, including on an employee bulletin board. A few days later, Professor Abdulhadi further clarified her position on her personal Facebook page, stating, “Zionists are NOT welcomed on our campus.”
> 
> California State University (CSU) Chancellor Timothy White and SFSU President Leslie Wong responded forcefully to the hateful post, condemning the statement and committing to take corrective action.
> 
> Chancellor White confirmed SFSU’s corrective actions in an emailed reply to AMCHA Initiative’s director, Tammi Rossman-Benjamin, who discovered the hateful post and spearheaded the effort to bring it to CSU’s attention, and further clarified, “As I write you, it is not yet clear whether this faculty member will comply with the request. If not, the University will explore all appropriate options with respect to this conduct.”
> 
> In response, AMCHA coordinated a letter from the 60 groups commending Chancellor White, the CSU Trustees and President Wong for their swift, forceful and appropriate response, and for standing up against exclusionary behavior that fosters intolerance and puts all students at risk.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CSU Chancellor, SFSU President, Condemn Hateful Post Targeting Jewish, Pro-Israel Students


----------



## sparky

f*ck Isreal....

~S~


----------



## harmonica

you are boycotting your brain


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I consider the statement below from President Wong, welcoming Zionists to campus, equating Jewishness with Zionism, and giving Hillel ownership of campus Jewishness to be a declaration of war against Arabs, Muslims, [and] Palestinians,” Abdulhadi wrote.
> 
> After Abdulhadi posted her message, numerous fliers, chalkings and graffiti stating “Zionists Are NOT Welcome” were placed across the SFSU campus, including on an employee bulletin board. A few days later, Professor Abdulhadi further clarified her position on her personal Facebook page, stating, “Zionists are NOT welcomed on our campus.”
> 
> California State University (CSU) Chancellor Timothy White and SFSU President Leslie Wong responded forcefully to the hateful post, condemning the statement and committing to take corrective action.
> 
> Chancellor White confirmed SFSU’s corrective actions in an emailed reply to AMCHA Initiative’s director, Tammi Rossman-Benjamin, who discovered the hateful post and spearheaded the effort to bring it to CSU’s attention, and further clarified, “As I write you, it is not yet clear whether this faculty member will comply with the request. If not, the University will explore all appropriate options with respect to this conduct.”
> 
> In response, AMCHA coordinated a letter from the 60 groups commending Chancellor White, the CSU Trustees and President Wong for their swift, forceful and appropriate response, and for standing up against exclusionary behavior that fosters intolerance and puts all students at risk.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CSU Chancellor, SFSU President, Condemn Hateful Post Targeting Jewish, Pro-Israel Students
Click to expand...


*Lawfare Project Re-Files Baseless Lawsuit Against San Francisco State and Professor Abdulhadi*

The Lawfare Project has re-filed its harassing lawsuit against San Francisco State and Professor Rabab Abdulhadi. The suit, which was thrown out of court earlier this month, alleges that support for Palestinian rights amounts to discrimination against Jewish students.






Professor Rabab Abdulhadi. Credit: Jamal Dajani

The latest complaint is the Lawfare Project’s third attempt. They withdrew the first complaint themselves, and the second was dismissed by a federal Judge in March because it alleged no unlawful conduct.

One of Abdulhadi’s attorneys, Mark Kleiman, explained, “The Lawfare Project’s latest complaint has recycled losing allegations and baseless charges from the prior proceedings. It’s the same claims dressed up in new jargon.”

Federal courts and the Department of Education’s Office for Civil Rights have consistently held that speech critical of a nation’s policies is protected under the First Amendment and does not constitute harassment.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I consider the statement below from President Wong, welcoming Zionists to campus, equating Jewishness with Zionism, and giving Hillel ownership of campus Jewishness to be a declaration of war against Arabs, Muslims, [and] Palestinians,” Abdulhadi wrote.
> 
> After Abdulhadi posted her message, numerous fliers, chalkings and graffiti stating “Zionists Are NOT Welcome” were placed across the SFSU campus, including on an employee bulletin board. A few days later, Professor Abdulhadi further clarified her position on her personal Facebook page, stating, “Zionists are NOT welcomed on our campus.”
> 
> California State University (CSU) Chancellor Timothy White and SFSU President Leslie Wong responded forcefully to the hateful post, condemning the statement and committing to take corrective action.
> 
> Chancellor White confirmed SFSU’s corrective actions in an emailed reply to AMCHA Initiative’s director, Tammi Rossman-Benjamin, who discovered the hateful post and spearheaded the effort to bring it to CSU’s attention, and further clarified, “As I write you, it is not yet clear whether this faculty member will comply with the request. If not, the University will explore all appropriate options with respect to this conduct.”
> 
> In response, AMCHA coordinated a letter from the 60 groups commending Chancellor White, the CSU Trustees and President Wong for their swift, forceful and appropriate response, and for standing up against exclusionary behavior that fosters intolerance and puts all students at risk.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CSU Chancellor, SFSU President, Condemn Hateful Post Targeting Jewish, Pro-Israel Students
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lawfare Project Re-Files Baseless Lawsuit Against San Francisco State and Professor Abdulhadi*
> 
> The Lawfare Project has re-filed its harassing lawsuit against San Francisco State and Professor Rabab Abdulhadi. The suit, which was thrown out of court earlier this month, alleges that support for Palestinian rights amounts to discrimination against Jewish students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Rabab Abdulhadi. Credit: Jamal Dajani
> 
> The latest complaint is the Lawfare Project’s third attempt. They withdrew the first complaint themselves, and the second was dismissed by a federal Judge in March because it alleged no unlawful conduct.
> 
> One of Abdulhadi’s attorneys, Mark Kleiman, explained, “The Lawfare Project’s latest complaint has recycled losing allegations and baseless charges from the prior proceedings. It’s the same claims dressed up in new jargon.”
> 
> Federal courts and the Department of Education’s Office for Civil Rights have consistently held that speech critical of a nation’s policies is protected under the First Amendment and does not constitute harassment.
Click to expand...



It’s funny how sharia groupies try to hide behind kuffar law as a means to defend their Joooooo hatreds.

‘May Allah Curse the Jews’: Wayne State University Students Accused of Praising Palestinian Terrorists, Promoting ‘Hatred’

*‘May Allah Curse the Jews’: Wayne State University Students Accused of Praising Palestinian Terrorists, Promoting ‘Hatred’*

*MARCH 27, 2018 2:05 PM





The Old Main building at Wayne State University. Photo: Screenshot.
*
Students leading an anti-Zionist group at Wayne State University in Michigan have expressed hostile sentiments toward Jews and praised convicted Palestinian terrorists, raising concerns among community advocates.

Thirteen officers and members of WSU’s Students for Justice in Palestine were featured in a new report by the anonymous watchdog Canary Mission, which profiles individuals accused of promoting “hatred” on American college campuses.

The group — recognized by the WSU administration — claims to seek “justice, liberation, self-determination, and human rights for the Palestinian people.”

Yet Summer Baraka, who co-founded the SJP branch in 2014 and formerly served as its president, was found to have made multiple incendiary tweets about Jews. “Allah yin3an al yahood ou bas [May Allah curse the Jews, and that’s all],” she wrote in 2013.


The group’s current co-president, Mayssa Masri, has also made inflammatory comments related to Jews, Israel, and Zionism — the movement to re-establish a Jewish homeland. “What Israelis are doing to Palis is just as bad as the holocaust,” she tweeted in 2015. “Except it’s lasted for decades against Palis and who knows when it’ll end.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

*WA Court Dismisses Seven-Year Lawsuit Over Boycott of Israeli Goods*

March 9, 2018, Olympia, WA – Today, a Washington State court ended a seven-year litigation battle against former volunteer board members of the Olympia Food Co-op over their decision to boycott Israeli goods.

“We’re delighted that the judge has decided to dismiss this retaliatory lawsuit and protect our clients’ First Amendment freedoms,” said Bruce E.H. Johnson of Davis Wright Tremaine LLP.

“We are thrilled to be found in favor of for a second time on this frivolous lawsuit. We are proud of our attorney team, and proud of our community for supporting us, and we are grateful for the outpouring of solidarity we’ve received from around the world,” said defendant Grace Cox. “Taking a stand for economic and social justice is at the heart of the co-op’s mission. Given Israel’s ongoing violations of Palestinian human rights, we would have failed in this mission had we not approved a boycott.”

*WA Court Dismisses Seven-Year Lawsuit Over Boycott of Israeli Goods*


----------



## Hollie

*Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate

Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
*
_SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?_

So Stanford should be horrified by recent revelations that chapters of the national organization Students for Justice in Palestine are coordinating with an affiliate of Hamas.

Last year, congressional testimony revealed SJP’s strong ties to American Muslims for Palestine (AMP). Several members of AMP were formerly members of the Holy Land Foundation (HLF), which was dissolved after it was discovered in 2005 that the organization sent $12.4 million to Hamas. Following the dissolution of the HLF, several of the HLF’s Hamas financiers moved to AMP, which was founded in 2005.

As they have taken new positions with AMP, the Hamas-linked former members of the HLF have maintained their terrorist ties: a number of terrorist-affiliated individuals and entities appear on the AMP’s donor list. AMP is thus essentially operating as a Hamas front group here in the United States.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> *
> _SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?_
> 
> So Stanford should be horrified by recent revelations that chapters of the national organization Students for Justice in Palestine are coordinating with an affiliate of Hamas.
> 
> Last year, congressional testimony revealed SJP’s strong ties to American Muslims for Palestine (AMP). Several members of AMP were formerly members of the Holy Land Foundation (HLF), which was dissolved after it was discovered in 2005 that the organization sent $12.4 million to Hamas. Following the dissolution of the HLF, several of the HLF’s Hamas financiers moved to AMP, which was founded in 2005.
> 
> As they have taken new positions with AMP, the Hamas-linked former members of the HLF have maintained their terrorist ties: a number of terrorist-affiliated individuals and entities appear on the AMP’s donor list. AMP is thus essentially operating as a Hamas front group here in the United States.


You are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> *
> _SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?_
> 
> So Stanford should be horrified by recent revelations that chapters of the national organization Students for Justice in Palestine are coordinating with an affiliate of Hamas.
> 
> Last year, congressional testimony revealed SJP’s strong ties to American Muslims for Palestine (AMP). Several members of AMP were formerly members of the Holy Land Foundation (HLF), which was dissolved after it was discovered in 2005 that the organization sent $12.4 million to Hamas. Following the dissolution of the HLF, several of the HLF’s Hamas financiers moved to AMP, which was founded in 2005.
> 
> As they have taken new positions with AMP, the Hamas-linked former members of the HLF have maintained their terrorist ties: a number of terrorist-affiliated individuals and entities appear on the AMP’s donor list. AMP is thus essentially operating as a Hamas front group here in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hoot.
Click to expand...


It’s funny when your tender sensibilities are offended by obvious, direct links from your SJP fascist heroes to your Islamic terrorist heroes in Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> *
> _SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?_
> 
> So Stanford should be horrified by recent revelations that chapters of the national organization Students for Justice in Palestine are coordinating with an affiliate of Hamas.
> 
> Last year, congressional testimony revealed SJP’s strong ties to American Muslims for Palestine (AMP). Several members of AMP were formerly members of the Holy Land Foundation (HLF), which was dissolved after it was discovered in 2005 that the organization sent $12.4 million to Hamas. Following the dissolution of the HLF, several of the HLF’s Hamas financiers moved to AMP, which was founded in 2005.
> 
> As they have taken new positions with AMP, the Hamas-linked former members of the HLF have maintained their terrorist ties: a number of terrorist-affiliated individuals and entities appear on the AMP’s donor list. AMP is thus essentially operating as a Hamas front group here in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s funny when your tender sensibilities are offended by obvious, direct links from your SJP fascist heroes to your Islamic terrorist heroes in Hamas.
Click to expand...

Pfffft, Israeli talking points.


----------



## Hollie

Brandeis University: Backing Hamas on Campus

As revealed in recent congressional testimony, Students for Justice in Palestine is a campus front for Hamas terrorists. SJP’s propaganda activities are orchestrated and funded by a Hamas front group, American Muslims for Palestine, whose chairman is Hatem Bazian and whose principals are former officers of the Holy Land Foundation and other Islamic “charities” previously convicted of funneling money to Hamas. The report and posters are part of a larger Freedom Center campaign titled Stop University Support for Terrorists. Images of the posters that appeared at Brandeis and other campuses may be viewed at www.stopuniversitysupportforterrorists.org.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> *
> _SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?_
> 
> So Stanford should be horrified by recent revelations that chapters of the national organization Students for Justice in Palestine are coordinating with an affiliate of Hamas.
> 
> Last year, congressional testimony revealed SJP’s strong ties to American Muslims for Palestine (AMP). Several members of AMP were formerly members of the Holy Land Foundation (HLF), which was dissolved after it was discovered in 2005 that the organization sent $12.4 million to Hamas. Following the dissolution of the HLF, several of the HLF’s Hamas financiers moved to AMP, which was founded in 2005.
> 
> As they have taken new positions with AMP, the Hamas-linked former members of the HLF have maintained their terrorist ties: a number of terrorist-affiliated individuals and entities appear on the AMP’s donor list. AMP is thus essentially operating as a Hamas front group here in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s funny when your tender sensibilities are offended by obvious, direct links from your SJP fascist heroes to your Islamic terrorist heroes in Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft, Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...


Your usual retreat to pointless slogans.

It is funny to watch you litter thread after thread with the same cut and paste slogans when you are unable to assemble words into meaningful sentences.

What, no handy YouTube video?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> *
> _SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?_
> 
> So Stanford should be horrified by recent revelations that chapters of the national organization Students for Justice in Palestine are coordinating with an affiliate of Hamas.
> 
> Last year, congressional testimony revealed SJP’s strong ties to American Muslims for Palestine (AMP). Several members of AMP were formerly members of the Holy Land Foundation (HLF), which was dissolved after it was discovered in 2005 that the organization sent $12.4 million to Hamas. Following the dissolution of the HLF, several of the HLF’s Hamas financiers moved to AMP, which was founded in 2005.
> 
> As they have taken new positions with AMP, the Hamas-linked former members of the HLF have maintained their terrorist ties: a number of terrorist-affiliated individuals and entities appear on the AMP’s donor list. AMP is thus essentially operating as a Hamas front group here in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s funny when your tender sensibilities are offended by obvious, direct links from your SJP fascist heroes to your Islamic terrorist heroes in Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft, Israeli talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual retreat to pointless slogans.
> 
> It is funny to watch you litter thread after thread with the same cut and paste slogans when you are unable to assemble words into meaningful sentences.
> 
> What, no handy YouTube video?
Click to expand...

Israel is desperate to shut people up.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> *
> _SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?_
> 
> So Stanford should be horrified by recent revelations that chapters of the national organization Students for Justice in Palestine are coordinating with an affiliate of Hamas.
> 
> Last year, congressional testimony revealed SJP’s strong ties to American Muslims for Palestine (AMP). Several members of AMP were formerly members of the Holy Land Foundation (HLF), which was dissolved after it was discovered in 2005 that the organization sent $12.4 million to Hamas. Following the dissolution of the HLF, several of the HLF’s Hamas financiers moved to AMP, which was founded in 2005.
> 
> As they have taken new positions with AMP, the Hamas-linked former members of the HLF have maintained their terrorist ties: a number of terrorist-affiliated individuals and entities appear on the AMP’s donor list. AMP is thus essentially operating as a Hamas front group here in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s funny when your tender sensibilities are offended by obvious, direct links from your SJP fascist heroes to your Islamic terrorist heroes in Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft, Israeli talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual retreat to pointless slogans.
> 
> It is funny to watch you litter thread after thread with the same cut and paste slogans when you are unable to assemble words into meaningful sentences.
> 
> What, no handy YouTube video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is desperate to shut people up.
Click to expand...


Settle down, Mr. Pointless. Maybe you should just go throw rocks at Jooooos.


----------



## Hollie

Hamas On Campus | HuffPost

With ISIS and other Islamic terror groups blowing up innocents in cities all over the world, one would think there would be more concern about groups that support terrorists and are active on American college campuses. One of the principal culprits, Students for Justice in Palestine, a supporter of the terrorist army Hamas, is a presence on approximately 200 college campuses. SJP was founded by UC Berkeley lecturer Hatem Bazian in 2001, during the notorious Second Intifada, infamous because it introduced suicide bombings as a terrorist weapon of choice. At the time, Hatem Bazian achieved his own notoriety when he called for an Intifada in the United States.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Hamas On Campus | HuffPost
> 
> With ISIS and other Islamic terror groups blowing up innocents in cities all over the world, one would think there would be more concern about groups that support terrorists and are active on American college campuses. One of the principal culprits, Students for Justice in Palestine, a supporter of the terrorist army Hamas, is a presence on approximately 200 college campuses. SJP was founded by UC Berkeley lecturer Hatem Bazian in 2001, during the notorious Second Intifada, infamous because it introduced suicide bombings as a terrorist weapon of choice. At the time, Hatem Bazian achieved his own notoriety when he called for an Intifada in the United States.


Hamas on Campus is another shut people up Israeli organization.


----------



## Hollie

*Birds of a Feather? The Link Between BDS and Hamas

Birds of a Feather? The Link Between BDS and Hamas
*
The terrorist organization Hamas and the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement (BDS) share a common goal: The elimination of the Jewish State of Israel—one with rockets, tunnels, suicide bombers and explosives placed to kill the maximum number of civilians; the other with words and actions to demonize Israel, turning it into a pariah not worthy of its own state in the Middle East.

The Hamas Charter states, “Israel will exist, and will continue to exist, until Islam abolishes it…. There is no solution to the Palestinian problem except by Jihad.” Senior Hamas official Izzat al-Risheq openly admits that the ultimate goal of BDS is to destroy Israel and calls for escalating BDS “to isolate the occupation and end the existence of its usurper entity

Palestinian [_Barghouti is actually Qatari -ed._] Omar Barghouti, a founding member of BDS, contends, “A Jewish state in Palestine in any shape or form cannot but contravene the basic rights of the indigenous Palestinian… most definitely we oppose a Jewish state in any part of Palestine….Ending the occupation doesn’t mean anything if it doesn’t mean upending the Jewish state itself.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas On Campus | HuffPost
> 
> With ISIS and other Islamic terror groups blowing up innocents in cities all over the world, one would think there would be more concern about groups that support terrorists and are active on American college campuses. One of the principal culprits, Students for Justice in Palestine, a supporter of the terrorist army Hamas, is a presence on approximately 200 college campuses. SJP was founded by UC Berkeley lecturer Hatem Bazian in 2001, during the notorious Second Intifada, infamous because it introduced suicide bombings as a terrorist weapon of choice. At the time, Hatem Bazian achieved his own notoriety when he called for an Intifada in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas on Campus is another shut people up Israeli organization.
Click to expand...


Your goofy conspiracy theories make you appear to be quite the mindless zealot.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


All you could find was an " If" this happens?
Barghouti can crow all he likes.

The only ones he does nothing for are the "Palestinians".

How his BDS harms the "Palestinians":

Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy

A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.

“The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told Forbes. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”

While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.

------------

In other words, you can all keep dreaming.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you could find was an " If" this happens?
> Barghouti can crow all he likes.
> 
> The only ones he does nothing for are the "Palestinians".
> 
> How his BDS harms the "Palestinians":
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy
> 
> A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.
> 
> “The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told Forbes. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”
> 
> While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.
> 
> ------------
> 
> In other words, you can all keep dreaming.
Click to expand...

And Israel can keep pouring hundreds of millions into fighting something that is not working.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you could find was an " If" this happens?
> Barghouti can crow all he likes.
> 
> The only ones he does nothing for are the "Palestinians".
> 
> How his BDS harms the "Palestinians":
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy
> 
> A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.
> 
> “The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told Forbes. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”
> 
> While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.
> 
> ------------
> 
> In other words, you can all keep dreaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel can keep pouring hundreds of millions into fighting something that is not working.
Click to expand...


It is working.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you could find was an " If" this happens?
> Barghouti can crow all he likes.
> 
> The only ones he does nothing for are the "Palestinians".
> 
> How his BDS harms the "Palestinians":
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts The Palestinian Economy
> 
> A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.
> 
> “The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told Forbes. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”
> 
> While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.
> 
> ------------
> 
> In other words, you can all keep dreaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel can keep pouring hundreds of millions into fighting something that is not working.
Click to expand...

Working or not, one should always do everything to prevent and stop those who are attacking you with the intent of destroying your country and killing all the people in it.

Only a fool laughs at something the Arabs are never going to be successful at.
Why?
Because they have made it clear that their intent is to destroy Israel and kill all the Jews and non Jews who are pro Israel.

And No one simply gives in to be destroyed.

Quack !


----------



## Hollie

https://www.facebook.com/search/str/students+for+justice+in+Palestine+terrorists/keywords_search


Can't make this up: Students for Justice in Palestine at a California university posts images with terrorists carrying guns and explicitly calls on students to "support those taking up arms." If that's not bad enough, another SJP chapter shared the post on their page as well. 

When will they get the message that violence is NOT the solution?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> https://www.facebook.com/search/str/students+for+justice+in+Palestine+terrorists/keywords_search
> 
> 
> Can't make this up: Students for Justice in Palestine at a California university posts images with terrorists carrying guns and explicitly calls on students to "support those taking up arms." If that's not bad enough, another SJP chapter shared the post on their page as well.
> 
> When will they get the message that violence is NOT the solution?


When will Israel get the message that violence is not the solution?


----------



## Hollie

Students for Justice in Palestine’s Latest Public Support of Terrorism

The following photos of female terrorists were posted on Facebook earlier this week.









I found it comical that Arabs-Moslems would include something about “international woman’s day” with reference to a cultural wasteland like the Islamist Middle East?

Perhaps someone should assist the SJP retrogrades with a homework lesson on possessive pronouns. Well, actually, let’s not use terms like women and possessive in the same sentence when referencing Islamics.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/str/students+for+justice+in+Palestine+terrorists/keywords_search
> 
> 
> Can't make this up: Students for Justice in Palestine at a California university posts images with terrorists carrying guns and explicitly calls on students to "support those taking up arms." If that's not bad enough, another SJP chapter shared the post on their page as well.
> 
> When will they get the message that violence is NOT the solution?
> 
> 
> 
> When will Israel get the message that violence is not the solution?
Click to expand...


Israel has the right to resist gee-had attacks.


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> https://www.facebook.com/search/str/students+for+justice+in+Palestine+terrorists/keywords_search
> 
> 
> Can't make this up: Students for Justice in Palestine at a California university posts images with terrorists carrying guns and explicitly calls on students to "support those taking up arms." If that's not bad enough, another SJP chapter shared the post on their page as well.
> 
> When will they get the message that violence is NOT the solution?



Just WOW.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mississippi Senate passes law allowing purchases of Israel Bonds


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli modern art reaches India


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israelis compete in Arab Gulf state 'Desert Challenge' race for first time


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*National Rally and March to Support Palestine and Protest AIPAC - March 26, 2017*

**


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *National Rally and March to Support Palestine and Protest AIPAC - March 26, 2017*
> 
> **




Um.  Free Israel.  Stop all US aid to Palestine.  Seems fair, no?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *National Rally and March to Support Palestine and Protest AIPAC - March 26, 2017*



Let’s free the infidel from any more welfare contributions to the Islamic terrorist enclaves of Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*People in France, UK, Tunisia rally in support of Palestine*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *People in France, UK, Tunisia rally in support of Palestine*




PressTV. “All the news the Iranian Mullocrats feed the gullible”

Now that’s funny.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *People in France, UK, Tunisia rally in support of Palestine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PressTV. “All the news the Iranian Mullocrats feed the gullible”
> 
> Now that’s funny.
Click to expand...

What a stupid post.

Are you implying that Press TV hired all of those actors and created all of those props?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *People in France, UK, Tunisia rally in support of Palestine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PressTV. “All the news the Iranian Mullocrats feed the gullible”
> 
> Now that’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid post.
> 
> Are you implying that Press TV hired all of those actors and created all of those props?
Click to expand...


Such an angry little man. Do you really believe a 3 year old video serves any purpose?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Keep Your Freedom to Yourself When It Comes to Israel!*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Keep Your Freedom to Yourself When It Comes to Israel!*
> 
> **


Poor thing.  She is so slow about news.

It is ok for any State and country to pass anti Israel laws, but to pass anti BDS laws?  

A crime.  I tell you.  It is an affront to our American rights !!!!!

Oh, my.....Lauren Rose:

A conspiracy Theorist if ever there was one:

Lauren Rose

Fascinating thoughts she has


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Keep Your Freedom to Yourself When It Comes to Israel!*



Freedoms that we in the West enjoy are utterly foreign to Islamist totlaitarian theocracies. The israeli government is modeled on western style representative democracies as opposed to Islamist fascism that you espouse.


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep Your Freedom to Yourself When It Comes to Israel!*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing.  She is so slow about news.
> 
> It is ok for any State and country to pass anti Israel laws, but to pass anti BDS laws?
> 
> A crime.  I tell you.  It is an affront to our American rights !!!!!
> 
> Oh, my.....Lauren Rose:
> 
> A conspiracy Theorist if ever there was one:
> 
> Lauren Rose
> 
> Fascinating thoughts she has
Click to expand...


Leave it to Tinmore to find the worst of the worst in his all-consuming quest to promote his Joooooo hatreds.


----------



## P F Tinmore

* Palestinian protests persist despite Israel threats, killings*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> * Palestinian protests persist despite Israel threats, killings*
> 
> **



We got it.  A long time ago.  Arabs from Arabia have the right to land after they attempted to destroy Israel and kill all the Jews in 1948.

We got it.

They got it, too.   They are Muslims.  And they can cry and cry and cry, and it will not change anything.

They do not have the right to return to the land where they attempted to kill all the indigenous Jewish People and take over their lands.

Not now, not then, not ever.

They will die very sad people.  Of course only happy that they are being paid from money given by the West, which has sadly bought into their cries because of the endless, pathetic 1700 year history of Jewish hatred
we all know so well.

Boycott Israel?
Attack Israel?

Then what?

Israel is not going anywhere.  Ever again.

Am Israel Chai


----------



## P F Tinmore

*12 Years of Resistance in Bil'in • Palestine*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *12 Years of Resistance in Bil'in • Palestine*



12 years of Islamic terrorist misfits.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## MaryL

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


Nada  tomata. Actually, I would buy more of whatever it is they make, if I had  any access to that, which I don't. What the hell does  Israel make we can either buy or boycott?


----------



## MaryL

What are we boycotting, besides Israel again? Wool, electronics, poodle  tusks, chocolate mazuzahs?  What are we actually boycotting here? Remind me.


----------



## Sixties Fan

MaryL said:


> What are we boycotting, besides Israel again? Wool, electronics, poodle  tusks, chocolate mazuzahs?  What are we actually boycotting here? Remind me.


Israel is a startup Nation in innovations.
BDS attempt to make countries and any colleges, etc stop using Israeli products, or doing any kind of business with it.  Invest in it, etc.

This is no different than what was done to the Jews in Germany during WWII, or the Arabs themselves in Mandate of Palestine from 1920 to 1948.

Nearly a Million Jews were expelled from Arab conquered lands from 1920 to 1970 in order to try to destroy Israel financially.  Especially in 1950 when most were made to leave.

You can look up a list of what Israel makes online.

You may also read the thread "Israel: Helping to make the world a better place"


----------



## MaryL

I care that Israel exists, and that's enough.


----------



## Sixties Fan

MaryL said:


> I care that Israel exists, and that's enough.


Thanks. Supporting it in every way, including buying Made in Israel products, does help.

It also helps the Palestinians, as so many of them work in Israel and depend on those jobs for their livelihood.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MaryL

I never understood this Palestinian anti Israel  hate. It seems that Palestinians  are their own worst enemies, would  it not be better to  fight using  peaceful means rather than bombs and violence?  There are two sides  to  to a coin. I understand.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Photos


----------



## Hollie

Florida defies BDS! A truck full of Israeli products boycotted by BDS arrived in Miami to be distributed at its Kosher Food and Wine festival, to support the Jewish state.


----------



## MaryL

Palestine was  created by the British in 1919, or so.  It was fiction, just conveniently made point on a map carved from preexisting counties  arbitrarily   by those in power that  didn't actually live  there or have any connections to the land. Jews DO have a connection to that  land, and didn't arbitrarily  just pick this  land...it was their homeland they were pushed out of. Certainly this little tidbit can't be overlooked, even by the most ardent scholarly skeptics...


----------



## Sixties Fan

MaryL said:


> I never understood this Palestinian anti Israel  hate. It seems that Palestinians  are their own worst enemies, would  it not be better to  fight using  peaceful means rather than bombs and violence?  There are two sides  to  to a coin. I understand.


It is Islam against Judaism.
Jews in Muslim conquered lands never had any rights.  Any more than Christians or other non Muslims.

Muslims do not like to lose any part of a land they once conquered to non Muslims.

They were ok with it during the Ottoman Empire. They are ok that the Hashemites got 78% of the Mandate for Palestine.
They are not happy that the Jews won all the wars against them.

It is an honor thing.  And they need to destroy Israel to bring back their honor.

That is why they refuse to negotiate and sign a peace treaty as the Egyptians and the Jordanians did.

They are not nearly financially ruined as the two Arab countries were in the 70s and 80s.  They get too much money especially from the west and are wallowing in it, with the leaders living the grand life.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It is Islam against Judaism.


No it isn't. It is the native people against foreign crooks.

Religion is irrelevant.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Islam against Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is the native people against foreign crooks.
> 
> Religion is irrelevant.
Click to expand...

You are so right. 

It is the Indigenous Jews against the Muslim and Christian foreign crooks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Islam against Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is the native people against foreign crooks.
> 
> Religion is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right.
> 
> It is the Indigenous Jews against the Muslim and Christian foreign crooks.
Click to expand...

Do you mean the so called indigenous Jews who have no ancestors from there?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Islam against Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is the native people against foreign crooks.
> 
> Religion is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right.
> 
> It is the Indigenous Jews against the Muslim and Christian foreign crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the so called indigenous Jews who have no ancestors from there?
Click to expand...

Link.... or should I really bother to ask for the proof that the Indigenous Jews are "not" descendants from the Indigenous Jews?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Islam against Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It is the native people against foreign crooks.
> 
> Religion is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


You have been corrected on that bit of ignorant propaganda many times.

Your promotion of falsehoods does nothing to make those falsehoods less nonsensical. Denying that appeals to your gods Allah and his partner Mo’ being irrelevant to religion is just silly.

Shirley, you have a YouTube video to cut and paste?


*The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988*

*Article Three:*
The basic structure of the Islamic Resistance Movement consists of Moslems who have given their allegiance to Allah whom they truly worship, - "I have created the jinn and humans only for the purpose of worshipping" - who know their duty towards themselves, their families and country. In all that, they fear Allah and raise the banner of Jihad in the face of the oppressors, so that they would rid the land and the people of their uncleanliness, vileness and evils.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Maria LaHood - Anti-BDS Legislation and the First Amendment*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Maria LaHood - Anti-BDS Legislation and the First Amendment*
> 
> **


Freedom of Speech and freedom to destroy  a people and their country are two totally different things.

I am still waiting for the BDS measures against Russia, Turkey, North Korea, Venezuela and others.

I am guessing......the BDS movement does not have even an hour to spend on those countries.

And I do not have to guess why.

And most of these Pro Palestinian issues "soldiers" do not know the first thing of what they are talking about.

And she dares to call BDS a non violent movement.

Tell that to all the Jews being attacked physically or threatened by pro BDS advocates for the past 20 to 30 years.

Israel is the only one trying to fight FOR the Palestinian people's rights, and shows it on a daily basis through giving them jobs, health care, etc, and many of them know that.

Being that far away from Israel makes people's vision warped (The Audience).

Being the only Jewish State does make Arabs like her pretty upset.

But she is not upset at Hamas and their waste of money and corruption.
She is not upset at the PA and their mismanagement of all the money they get.


Do you have any other Arab, Muslim or Christian, crying that their attempt at destroying Israel are being "infringed on" ?

Ha, ha, ha, She says that one has the right to boycott (regardless of the Laws, I am guessing) but it is their First Amendment Right to *Speech* which the laws are being written for.
*
And.....SHE DARES to bring up Martin Luther King, who was a firm Zionist and pro Israel, as if he were against Israel and thought that Israel was Apartheid.

The gall of lying about all of that.

Such a "Crusader" against Apartheid in Israel.

She is one of the many who simply spends too much time in the desert without water, and starts having mirages.

People like her use words in a different way to say that 
their criticism of Israel is being "Stifled".

The poor thing.

Isn't she just giving a Speech which has not been stifled by the law, or by pro Israel people, like too many pro Israel Speeches keep being stifled, including with violence, all over the world???*

FREE SPEECH, is exactly what she has just done.

But tries to make others believe that it is not their attempt to destroy Israel, but THEIR attempt , their right at Free speech which is being challenged.

Pariah State = Israel (yes, she uses all the words the Muslims and others have decided to throw at Israel in order to make ignorant people believe that Israel is the worse country which has ever been, and one day they will make Israel kneel to their wishes, just as South Africa did)


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maria LaHood - Anti-BDS Legislation and the First Amendment*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of Speech and freedom to destroy  a people and their country are two totally different things.
> 
> I am still waiting for the BDS measures against Russia, Turkey, North Korea, Venezuela and others.
> 
> I am guessing......the BDS movement does not have even an hour to spend on those countries.
> 
> And I do not have to guess why.
> 
> And most of these Pro Palestinian issues "soldiers" do not know the first thing of what they are talking about.
> 
> And she dares to call BDS a non violent movement.
> 
> Tell that to all the Jews being attacked physically or threatened by pro BDS advocates for the past 20 to 30 years.
> 
> Israel is the only one trying to fight FOR the Palestinian people's rights, and shows it on a daily basis through giving them jobs, health care, etc, and many of them know that.
> 
> Being that far away from Israel makes people's vision warped (The Audience).
> 
> Being the only Jewish State does make Arabs like her pretty upset.
> 
> But she is not upset at Hamas and their waste of money and corruption.
> She is not upset at the PA and their mismanagement of all the money they get.
> 
> 
> Do you have any other Arab, Muslim or Christian, crying that their attempt at destroying Israel are being "infringed on" ?
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, She says that one has the right to boycott (regardless of the Laws, I am guessing) but it is their First Amendment Right to *Speech* which the laws are being written for.
> *
> And.....SHE DARES to bring up Martin Luther King, who was a firm Zionist and pro Israel, as if he were against Israel and thought that Israel was Apartheid.
> 
> The gall of lying about all of that.
> 
> Such a "Crusader" against Apartheid in Israel.
> 
> She is one of the many who simply spends too much time in the desert without water, and starts having mirages.
> 
> People like her use words in a different way to say that
> their criticism of Israel is being "Stifled".
> 
> The poor thing.
> 
> Isn't she just giving a Speech which has not been stifled by the law, or by pro Israel people, like too many pro Israel Speeches keep being stifled, including with violence, all over the world???*
> 
> FREE SPEECH, is exactly what she has just done.
> 
> But tries to make others believe that it is not their attempt to destroy Israel, but THEIR attempt , their right at Free speech which is being challenged.
> 
> Pariah State = Israel (yes, she uses all the words the Muslims and others have decided to throw at Israel in order to make ignorant people believe that Israel is the worse country which has ever been, and one day they will make Israel kneel to their wishes, just as South Africa did)
Click to expand...

OK, but:
Start @ 16:00


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maria LaHood - Anti-BDS Legislation and the First Amendment*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of Speech and freedom to destroy  a people and their country are two totally different things.
> 
> I am still waiting for the BDS measures against Russia, Turkey, North Korea, Venezuela and others.
> 
> I am guessing......the BDS movement does not have even an hour to spend on those countries.
> 
> And I do not have to guess why.
> 
> And most of these Pro Palestinian issues "soldiers" do not know the first thing of what they are talking about.
> 
> And she dares to call BDS a non violent movement.
> 
> Tell that to all the Jews being attacked physically or threatened by pro BDS advocates for the past 20 to 30 years.
> 
> Israel is the only one trying to fight FOR the Palestinian people's rights, and shows it on a daily basis through giving them jobs, health care, etc, and many of them know that.
> 
> Being that far away from Israel makes people's vision warped (The Audience).
> 
> Being the only Jewish State does make Arabs like her pretty upset.
> 
> But she is not upset at Hamas and their waste of money and corruption.
> She is not upset at the PA and their mismanagement of all the money they get.
> 
> 
> Do you have any other Arab, Muslim or Christian, crying that their attempt at destroying Israel are being "infringed on" ?
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, She says that one has the right to boycott (regardless of the Laws, I am guessing) but it is their First Amendment Right to *Speech* which the laws are being written for.
> *
> And.....SHE DARES to bring up Martin Luther King, who was a firm Zionist and pro Israel, as if he were against Israel and thought that Israel was Apartheid.
> 
> The gall of lying about all of that.
> 
> Such a "Crusader" against Apartheid in Israel.
> 
> She is one of the many who simply spends too much time in the desert without water, and starts having mirages.
> 
> People like her use words in a different way to say that
> their criticism of Israel is being "Stifled".
> 
> The poor thing.
> 
> Isn't she just giving a Speech which has not been stifled by the law, or by pro Israel people, like too many pro Israel Speeches keep being stifled, including with violence, all over the world???*
> 
> FREE SPEECH, is exactly what she has just done.
> 
> But tries to make others believe that it is not their attempt to destroy Israel, but THEIR attempt , their right at Free speech which is being challenged.
> 
> Pariah State = Israel (yes, she uses all the words the Muslims and others have decided to throw at Israel in order to make ignorant people believe that Israel is the worse country which has ever been, and one day they will make Israel kneel to their wishes, just as South Africa did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but:
> Start @ 16:00
Click to expand...

Could you find someone who does not want to destroy Israel?

Ali Hasan Abunimah is a Palestinian-American journalist who has been described as "the leading American proponent of *a one-state solution *to the Israeli–Palestinian conflict." Wikipedia
---------------------------
*Ali Abunimah | The Guardian*
Ali Abunimah | The Guardian
Ali Abunimah, the author of One Country: A Bold Proposal to End the Israeli- Palestinian Impasse, is a fellow with the Palestine Centre in Washington DC, and founder of The Electronic Intifada. May 2013

----------------------
And someone who does not want to pull the wool over ignorant people's eyes?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maria LaHood - Anti-BDS Legislation and the First Amendment*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of Speech and freedom to destroy  a people and their country are two totally different things.
> 
> I am still waiting for the BDS measures against Russia, Turkey, North Korea, Venezuela and others.
> 
> I am guessing......the BDS movement does not have even an hour to spend on those countries.
> 
> And I do not have to guess why.
> 
> And most of these Pro Palestinian issues "soldiers" do not know the first thing of what they are talking about.
> 
> And she dares to call BDS a non violent movement.
> 
> Tell that to all the Jews being attacked physically or threatened by pro BDS advocates for the past 20 to 30 years.
> 
> Israel is the only one trying to fight FOR the Palestinian people's rights, and shows it on a daily basis through giving them jobs, health care, etc, and many of them know that.
> 
> Being that far away from Israel makes people's vision warped (The Audience).
> 
> Being the only Jewish State does make Arabs like her pretty upset.
> 
> But she is not upset at Hamas and their waste of money and corruption.
> She is not upset at the PA and their mismanagement of all the money they get.
> 
> 
> Do you have any other Arab, Muslim or Christian, crying that their attempt at destroying Israel are being "infringed on" ?
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, She says that one has the right to boycott (regardless of the Laws, I am guessing) but it is their First Amendment Right to *Speech* which the laws are being written for.
> *
> And.....SHE DARES to bring up Martin Luther King, who was a firm Zionist and pro Israel, as if he were against Israel and thought that Israel was Apartheid.
> 
> The gall of lying about all of that.
> 
> Such a "Crusader" against Apartheid in Israel.
> 
> She is one of the many who simply spends too much time in the desert without water, and starts having mirages.
> 
> People like her use words in a different way to say that
> their criticism of Israel is being "Stifled".
> 
> The poor thing.
> 
> Isn't she just giving a Speech which has not been stifled by the law, or by pro Israel people, like too many pro Israel Speeches keep being stifled, including with violence, all over the world???*
> 
> FREE SPEECH, is exactly what she has just done.
> 
> But tries to make others believe that it is not their attempt to destroy Israel, but THEIR attempt , their right at Free speech which is being challenged.
> 
> Pariah State = Israel (yes, she uses all the words the Muslims and others have decided to throw at Israel in order to make ignorant people believe that Israel is the worse country which has ever been, and one day they will make Israel kneel to their wishes, just as South Africa did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but:
> Start @ 16:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you find someone who does not want to destroy Israel?
> 
> Ali Hasan Abunimah is a Palestinian-American journalist who has been described as "the leading American proponent of *a one-state solution *to the Israeli–Palestinian conflict." Wikipedia
> ---------------------------
> *Ali Abunimah | The Guardian*
> Ali Abunimah | The Guardian
> Ali Abunimah, the author of One Country: A Bold Proposal to End the Israeli- Palestinian Impasse, is a fellow with the Palestine Centre in Washington DC, and founder of The Electronic Intifada. May 2013
> 
> ----------------------
> And someone who does not want to pull the wool over ignorant people's eyes?
Click to expand...

May I assume that you are not a fan?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maria LaHood - Anti-BDS Legislation and the First Amendment*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of Speech and freedom to destroy  a people and their country are two totally different things.
> 
> I am still waiting for the BDS measures against Russia, Turkey, North Korea, Venezuela and others.
> 
> I am guessing......the BDS movement does not have even an hour to spend on those countries.
> 
> And I do not have to guess why.
> 
> And most of these Pro Palestinian issues "soldiers" do not know the first thing of what they are talking about.
> 
> And she dares to call BDS a non violent movement.
> 
> Tell that to all the Jews being attacked physically or threatened by pro BDS advocates for the past 20 to 30 years.
> 
> Israel is the only one trying to fight FOR the Palestinian people's rights, and shows it on a daily basis through giving them jobs, health care, etc, and many of them know that.
> 
> Being that far away from Israel makes people's vision warped (The Audience).
> 
> Being the only Jewish State does make Arabs like her pretty upset.
> 
> But she is not upset at Hamas and their waste of money and corruption.
> She is not upset at the PA and their mismanagement of all the money they get.
> 
> 
> Do you have any other Arab, Muslim or Christian, crying that their attempt at destroying Israel are being "infringed on" ?
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, She says that one has the right to boycott (regardless of the Laws, I am guessing) but it is their First Amendment Right to *Speech* which the laws are being written for.
> *
> And.....SHE DARES to bring up Martin Luther King, who was a firm Zionist and pro Israel, as if he were against Israel and thought that Israel was Apartheid.
> 
> The gall of lying about all of that.
> 
> Such a "Crusader" against Apartheid in Israel.
> 
> She is one of the many who simply spends too much time in the desert without water, and starts having mirages.
> 
> People like her use words in a different way to say that
> their criticism of Israel is being "Stifled".
> 
> The poor thing.
> 
> Isn't she just giving a Speech which has not been stifled by the law, or by pro Israel people, like too many pro Israel Speeches keep being stifled, including with violence, all over the world???*
> 
> FREE SPEECH, is exactly what she has just done.
> 
> But tries to make others believe that it is not their attempt to destroy Israel, but THEIR attempt , their right at Free speech which is being challenged.
> 
> Pariah State = Israel (yes, she uses all the words the Muslims and others have decided to throw at Israel in order to make ignorant people believe that Israel is the worse country which has ever been, and one day they will make Israel kneel to their wishes, just as South Africa did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but:
> Start @ 16:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you find someone who does not want to destroy Israel?
> 
> Ali Hasan Abunimah is a Palestinian-American journalist who has been described as "the leading American proponent of *a one-state solution *to the Israeli–Palestinian conflict." Wikipedia
> ---------------------------
> *Ali Abunimah | The Guardian*
> Ali Abunimah | The Guardian
> Ali Abunimah, the author of One Country: A Bold Proposal to End the Israeli- Palestinian Impasse, is a fellow with the Palestine Centre in Washington DC, and founder of The Electronic Intifada. May 2013
> 
> ----------------------
> And someone who does not want to pull the wool over ignorant people's eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I assume that you are not a fan?
Click to expand...

When you have nothing, you come back with nothing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Demand Twitter Kick Hamas Off its Platform


----------



## Sixties Fan

“…Israelis have a right to live in their land in peace and safety, this is my conviction. I’ve had this conviction for many long years, and I still do,” Hamad wrote in Arabic, the Post said.

Hamad also called on Qatari leaders to improve its relationship with other countries in the region. “What we need now in our Gulf,” he said, “is to advise each other and try to reform the severed ties between our peoples,” the Post reported.

(full article online)

Former Qatar PM: Israelis Have Right to Live in Their Land


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maria LaHood - Anti-BDS Legislation and the First Amendment*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of Speech and freedom to destroy  a people and their country are two totally different things.
> 
> I am still waiting for the BDS measures against Russia, Turkey, North Korea, Venezuela and others.
> 
> I am guessing......the BDS movement does not have even an hour to spend on those countries.
> 
> And I do not have to guess why.
> 
> And most of these Pro Palestinian issues "soldiers" do not know the first thing of what they are talking about.
> 
> And she dares to call BDS a non violent movement.
> 
> Tell that to all the Jews being attacked physically or threatened by pro BDS advocates for the past 20 to 30 years.
> 
> Israel is the only one trying to fight FOR the Palestinian people's rights, and shows it on a daily basis through giving them jobs, health care, etc, and many of them know that.
> 
> Being that far away from Israel makes people's vision warped (The Audience).
> 
> Being the only Jewish State does make Arabs like her pretty upset.
> 
> But she is not upset at Hamas and their waste of money and corruption.
> She is not upset at the PA and their mismanagement of all the money they get.
> 
> 
> Do you have any other Arab, Muslim or Christian, crying that their attempt at destroying Israel are being "infringed on" ?
> 
> Ha, ha, ha, She says that one has the right to boycott (regardless of the Laws, I am guessing) but it is their First Amendment Right to *Speech* which the laws are being written for.
> *
> And.....SHE DARES to bring up Martin Luther King, who was a firm Zionist and pro Israel, as if he were against Israel and thought that Israel was Apartheid.
> 
> The gall of lying about all of that.
> 
> Such a "Crusader" against Apartheid in Israel.
> 
> She is one of the many who simply spends too much time in the desert without water, and starts having mirages.
> 
> People like her use words in a different way to say that
> their criticism of Israel is being "Stifled".
> 
> The poor thing.
> 
> Isn't she just giving a Speech which has not been stifled by the law, or by pro Israel people, like too many pro Israel Speeches keep being stifled, including with violence, all over the world???*
> 
> FREE SPEECH, is exactly what she has just done.
> 
> But tries to make others believe that it is not their attempt to destroy Israel, but THEIR attempt , their right at Free speech which is being challenged.
> 
> Pariah State = Israel (yes, she uses all the words the Muslims and others have decided to throw at Israel in order to make ignorant people believe that Israel is the worse country which has ever been, and one day they will make Israel kneel to their wishes, just as South Africa did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but:
> Start @ 16:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you find someone who does not want to destroy Israel?
> 
> Ali Hasan Abunimah is a Palestinian-American journalist who has been described as "the leading American proponent of *a one-state solution *to the Israeli–Palestinian conflict." Wikipedia
> ---------------------------
> *Ali Abunimah | The Guardian*
> Ali Abunimah | The Guardian
> Ali Abunimah, the author of One Country: A Bold Proposal to End the Israeli- Palestinian Impasse, is a fellow with the Palestine Centre in Washington DC, and founder of The Electronic Intifada. May 2013
> 
> ----------------------
> And someone who does not want to pull the wool over ignorant people's eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I assume that you are not a fan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have nothing, you come back with nothing.
Click to expand...

You posted nothing and I responded accordingly.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watchdog: Norwegian Aid Agency Penalized Over Misuse of USAID Funds Is Major Advocate of BDS Campaign


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Palestinian Students Criticized for Launching Campaign ‘Demonizing Israel’ on Passover, When Jewish Students Are Away From Campus


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Time for all sports to stop being played in Arab/Muslim countries  ]

Israeli athletes banned from taekwondo championship in Tunisia


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Time for all sports to stop being played in Arab/Muslim countries  ]
> 
> Israeli athletes banned from taekwondo championship in Tunisia



Yep.  There is no room for blatant discrimination in the world of sports or martial arts.  Countries (of whatever ethnic or religious type) can't refrain from discrimination they should not be permitted to host tournaments.  And this one hits me particularly hard because I am a TKD black belt.  I'm embarrassed for my art to be involved in this.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*“Concerted attempts to silence criticism of Israel in the U.S” Maria LaHood*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *“Concerted attempts to silence criticism of Israel in the U.S” Maria LaHood*



Actually, just factual data to counter you rabid Jew haters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“Concerted attempts to silence criticism of Israel in the U.S” Maria LaHood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, just factual data to counter you rabid Jew haters.
Click to expand...

What's with the Jew hatred? Did you run out of antisemite cards?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“Concerted attempts to silence criticism of Israel in the U.S” Maria LaHood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, just factual data to counter you rabid Jew haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Jew hatred? Did you run out of antisemite cards?
Click to expand...


What’s with your cut and paste cartoons. Did you run out of YouTube videos?


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Erdogan spat, PM speaks with Greek, Cypriot leaders


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“Concerted attempts to silence criticism of Israel in the U.S” Maria LaHood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, just factual data to counter you rabid Jew haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Jew hatred? Did you run out of antisemite cards?
Click to expand...


Why aren't You? 
With every given opportunity to condemn Jew hatred You insist on posting more videos that say Jews don't deserve rights.

I thought this was some kind of badge of honor in Your circles.
How else do You get that white hoodie?


----------



## GreenBean

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
Click to expand...


*Wrong *- Before Israel they herded sheep and mated with them in the fields at night   There wasn't much of an economy other than what the Brits put in place - they were for the large part Nomadic sand monkeys who didn't even consider themselves "Palestinian"  - they self identified as Jordanian, Syrian, Lebanese.  The land in Israel is / was unworkable to a large extent - only meager subsistence crops were grown in scattered fields - Thanks to Israeli / Western Innovation that all changed .   Educate yourself or STFU you anti-semitic scumbag


----------



## P F Tinmore

GreenBean said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wrong *- Before Israel they herded sheep and mated with them in the fields at night   There wasn't much of an economy other than what the Brits put in place - they were for the large part Nomadic sand monkeys who didn't even consider themselves "Palestinian"  - they self identified as Jordanian, Syrian, Lebanese.  The land in Israel is / was unworkable to a large extent - only meager subsistence crops were grown in scattered fields - Thanks to Israeli / Western Innovation that all changed .   Educate yourself or STFU you anti-semitic scumbag
Click to expand...

Thank you Mr. Israeli Talking Points.


----------



## GreenBean

P F Tinmore said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wrong *- Before Israel they herded sheep and mated with them in the fields at night   There wasn't much of an economy other than what the Brits put in place - they were for the large part Nomadic sand monkeys who didn't even consider themselves "Palestinian"  - they self identified as Jordanian, Syrian, Lebanese.  The land in Israel is / was unworkable to a large extent - only meager subsistence crops were grown in scattered fields - Thanks to Israeli / Western Innovation that all changed .   Educate yourself or STFU you anti-semitic scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mr. Israeli Talking Points.
Click to expand...


Talling Points ??  Of course, why let facts get in the way of you opinions.  Light travels faster than sound. This is why people such as yourself appear bright until you hear them speak.


----------



## P F Tinmore

GreenBean said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wrong *- Before Israel they herded sheep and mated with them in the fields at night   There wasn't much of an economy other than what the Brits put in place - they were for the large part Nomadic sand monkeys who didn't even consider themselves "Palestinian"  - they self identified as Jordanian, Syrian, Lebanese.  The land in Israel is / was unworkable to a large extent - only meager subsistence crops were grown in scattered fields - Thanks to Israeli / Western Innovation that all changed .   Educate yourself or STFU you anti-semitic scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mr. Israeli Talking Points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talling Points ??  Of course, why let facts get in the way of you opinions.  Light travels faster than sound. This is why people such as yourself appear bright until you hear them speak.
Click to expand...

We already have a lot of people here who just rattle off Israeli talking points.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wrong *- Before Israel they herded sheep and mated with them in the fields at night   There wasn't much of an economy other than what the Brits put in place - they were for the large part Nomadic sand monkeys who didn't even consider themselves "Palestinian"  - they self identified as Jordanian, Syrian, Lebanese.  The land in Israel is / was unworkable to a large extent - only meager subsistence crops were grown in scattered fields - Thanks to Israeli / Western Innovation that all changed .   Educate yourself or STFU you anti-semitic scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mr. Israeli Talking Points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talling Points ??  Of course, why let facts get in the way of you opinions.  Light travels faster than sound. This is why people such as yourself appear bright until you hear them speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have a lot of people here who just rattle off Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...


Just more of your lslamist talking points.


----------



## Sixties Fan

GreenBean said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wrong *- Before Israel they herded sheep and mated with them in the fields at night   There wasn't much of an economy other than what the Brits put in place - they were for the large part Nomadic sand monkeys who didn't even consider themselves "Palestinian"  - they self identified as Jordanian, Syrian, Lebanese.  The land in Israel is / was unworkable to a large extent - only meager subsistence crops were grown in scattered fields - Thanks to Israeli / Western Innovation that all changed .   Educate yourself or STFU you anti-semitic scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mr. Israeli Talking Points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talling Points ??  Of course, why let facts get in the way of you opinions.  Light travels faster than sound. This is why people such as yourself appear bright until you hear them speak.
Click to expand...

He is a non believer.  Nothing any one may say, evidence and all, will not budge him.

To him, Israel does not exist and all Jewish Israelis are invading foreigners.  Not the real Jews.  They "killed" all the Jews.

Save your breath.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Not boycotting Russian teams, Iran teams,  or any other countries' teams ]

BDS calls on Argentinian soccer team to cancel match in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sports car maker Porsche invests in Israeli startup Anagog


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Cu...ulo-to-headline-Israeli-music-festival-549088


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/glo...uro-deal-on-iai-airbus-heron-uavs/2018/04/08/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nike Ready to ‘Just Do It’ with Israeli Fashion-Tech Firm


----------



## Sixties Fan

Porsche invests in Israeli artificial intelligence


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> [  Not boycotting Russian teams, Iran teams,  or any other countries' teams ]
> 
> BDS calls on Argentinian soccer team to cancel match in Israel


Well when PALESTINE amazingly got through to the Asian Cup two years ago,Israel did everything they could to prevent the Palestinian Players getting out of Palestine and Israel to play here in Australia....So you are a Bloody Zionist Hypocrite....To get to this tournament alone was a Great Achievement indeed...and the support they received by the Australians(because of the darstardly tricks of the Israeli Government)because we love and support the DOWN TRODDEN was tremendous,There was one ironic and amusing incident....the head of the Australia Football Federation Frank Lowy a Zionist Terrorist and Dubious Business man in Australia, from Palestine and came here in 1956  tried not to acknowledge the team from Palestine but had to for one match,he was climbing some metal stairs and slipped over,you should have heard the crowd CHEER and RIDICULE HIM......The Palestinians had a film of their epic journey through the early and qualifying to the Finals and the competition finals here in Australia...they were treated like the hero's they were...the film is outstanding on a cultural,social and sporting/sportsmanship level...Just Brilliant......see 60's the Terrorist Zionist Trash like you are wolves in sheeps clothing.....always Bullshitting to folk  and claiming Anti-Semitism you fool...you are not even semitic people ...that title goes to the Palestinians and Real Jews......NOT SYNTHETIC PRETENDERS LIKE YOU


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> [  Not boycotting Russian teams, Iran teams,  or any other countries' teams ]
> 
> BDS calls on Argentinian soccer team to cancel match in Israel


So they should, teach Israel a lesson.....Why....FOR CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY AGAINST THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE....you fool

Argentina should say NO!!!! to War Criminals


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://nypost.com/2015/05/25/the-disgraceful-drive-to-kick-israel-out-of-fifa/

[  Now, what reasons could Israel possibly have for barring some West Bank Palestinians from entering Israel to go to go compete at an international sports event ?   Just because?  Apparently, Israel's enemies are other people's friends. ]
-------------------

The most egregious case, though, was that of 23-year-old Omar Abu Rwayyis (also spelled Rois or Ruis), a native of the Amari refugee camp near Ramallah, who in addition to being the goalkeeper of the Palestinian Olympic team was also an employee of the Red Crescent, the local version of the Red Cross. Abu Rwayyis was arrested in April 2012, along with 12 other Amari residents, for participating in a Hamas plot to attack IDF soldiers. Abu Rwayyis, along with other Red Crescent employees, helped transport Kalashnikovs that were used to fire on IDF vehicles. Even if 99% percent of Palestinian soccer players are totally disconnected from terrorism (and are totally impervious to the pro-terrorism brainwashing that takes place at youth tournaments), the actions of players like Abu Rwayyis have created a real risk to the Israeli population that the security forces are obligated to act upon. And even though in recent months restrictions on Palestinian athletes’ travel have been eased—46 Gazans were allowed to travel to the West Bank to run a marathon—Israel’s hesitancy to simply wave through soccer players (or Red Crescent employees, for that matter) is justified. This is to say nothing of the repeated use of Gaza soccer stadiums as launching pads for rockets fired on Israeli civilians, forcing the Israeli Air Force to destroy them.

Jibril Rajoub must know all this. And if he is a student of the FIFA bylaws, he would also know that he and his federation are likely in violation of article 3 of the FIFA Statutes (“Discrimination of any kind against a Country…or group of people on account of…national or social origin…is strictly prohibited and punishable by suspension or expulsion”), article 14 of the FIFA Code of Ethics (“In dealings with government institutions, national and international organizations, associations and groupings, persons bound by this Code shall…remain politically neutral”), and possibly article 53.1 of the FIFA Disciplinary Code (“A player or official who publicly incites others to hatred or violence will be sanctioned with match suspension for no less than twelve months and with a minimum fine of CHF 5,000”). Of course, Israel Football Association president Ofer Eini didn’t bring this up at the FIFA Congress, instead choosing to take the high road and shake Rajoub’s hand. In fact, in the days before the Congress, Israel even offered a compromise to the Palestinians, as the Times of Israel described:

(full article online)

FIFA, the Palestinians, and the Future of World Football


----------



## Sixties Fan

Go-For-Israel conference returns to china


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Columbia Dismisses SSI Complaint Against Students for Justice in Palestine*

On April 10, 2018, Columbia University dismissed an 11-page complaint filed by Students Supporting Israel (SSI) alleging that campus speech supporting Palestinian rights violated New York criminal law, civil law and university rules. In her dismissal, Director of Academic Integrity Victoria Brown called the allegations late and unsubstantiated.

Since its formation in 2016 Columbia SSI has filed several complaints against professors and students for speech critical of Israeli policies. All complaints have been dismissed.


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


> *Columbia Dismisses SSI Complaint Against Students for Justice in Palestine*
> 
> On April 10, 2018, Columbia University dismissed an 11-page complaint filed by Students Supporting Israel (SSI) alleging that campus speech supporting Palestinian rights violated New York criminal law, civil law and university rules. In her dismissal, Director of Academic Integrity Victoria Brown called the allegations late and unsubstantiated.
> 
> Since its formation in 2016 Columbia SSI has filed several complaints against professors and students for speech critical of Israeli policies. All complaints have been dismissed.


Good on them Tinnie....ZIONIST ISRAEL SUCK


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> https://nypost.com/2015/05/25/the-disgraceful-drive-to-kick-israel-out-of-fifa/
> 
> [  Now, what reasons could Israel possibly have for barring some West Bank Palestinians from entering Israel to go to go compete at an international sports event ?   Just because?  Apparently, Israel's enemies are other people's friends. ]
> -------------------
> 
> The most egregious case, though, was that of 23-year-old Omar Abu Rwayyis (also spelled Rois or Ruis), a native of the Amari refugee camp near Ramallah, who in addition to being the goalkeeper of the Palestinian Olympic team was also an employee of the Red Crescent, the local version of the Red Cross. Abu Rwayyis was arrested in April 2012, along with 12 other Amari residents, for participating in a Hamas plot to attack IDF soldiers. Abu Rwayyis, along with other Red Crescent employees, helped transport Kalashnikovs that were used to fire on IDF vehicles. Even if 99% percent of Palestinian soccer players are totally disconnected from terrorism (and are totally impervious to the pro-terrorism brainwashing that takes place at youth tournaments), the actions of players like Abu Rwayyis have created a real risk to the Israeli population that the security forces are obligated to act upon. And even though in recent months restrictions on Palestinian athletes’ travel have been eased—46 Gazans were allowed to travel to the West Bank to run a marathon—Israel’s hesitancy to simply wave through soccer players (or Red Crescent employees, for that matter) is justified. This is to say nothing of the repeated use of Gaza soccer stadiums as launching pads for rockets fired on Israeli civilians, forcing the Israeli Air Force to destroy them.
> 
> Jibril Rajoub must know all this. And if he is a student of the FIFA bylaws, he would also know that he and his federation are likely in violation of article 3 of the FIFA Statutes (“Discrimination of any kind against a Country…or group of people on account of…national or social origin…is strictly prohibited and punishable by suspension or expulsion”), article 14 of the FIFA Code of Ethics (“In dealings with government institutions, national and international organizations, associations and groupings, persons bound by this Code shall…remain politically neutral”), and possibly article 53.1 of the FIFA Disciplinary Code (“A player or official who publicly incites others to hatred or violence will be sanctioned with match suspension for no less than twelve months and with a minimum fine of CHF 5,000”). Of course, Israel Football Association president Ofer Eini didn’t bring this up at the FIFA Congress, instead choosing to take the high road and shake Rajoub’s hand. In fact, in the days before the Congress, Israel even offered a compromise to the Palestinians, as the Times of Israel described:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> FIFA, the Palestinians, and the Future of World Football


Still More Discredited BULLSHIT,you speak with Forked Tongue,LIKE ALL YOUR SYNTHETIC RABBLE.....steve


----------



## rylah

*Arabs arguing about #BDS-holes*


----------



## Sixties Fan

18 to watch, hear and dance to: It’s almost summer, and that means concert time


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Confessions of an Israeli Combat Medic Who Saved Syrian Lives


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the midst of attempts to observe Yom HaShoah, the SJP demonstrators at Columbia chanted slogans like “Free Palestine, free” and “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free,” a the latter of which revers to the desire to rid of Israel of the Jews.

The protest continued while the Jewish group, Students Supporting Israel, commemorated the Holocaust with printed survivor testimonies, memorial candles, and a large Israeli flag — a symbol  of the Jewish people’s triumph over the Nazis’ attempt to exterminate them.

Aaron Maccabee, a Columbia junior and member of SSI, said that SJP timed a similar event on Holocaust Remembrance Day last year. That event featured the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement’s founder, Omar Barghouti, who was previously arrested for tax fraud.

“It’s offensive because they continue, on Holocaust Remembrance Day, to put on events and speakers that wish to destroy the Jewish state,” Maccabee told Aruz Sheva. “It’s really horrific to choose this day to bring this kind of hateful rhetoric into our campus.”

(full article online)

Disgraceful: Columbia U Permits Anti-Israel Protest Near Holocaust Day Booth


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The usual  Knowledge By Remote  ]

Roger Waters: Syrian Chemical Attack ‘Fake News’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel wins second-largest number of cybersecurity deals globally


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beach Boys icon Brian Wilson returns to Israel in August


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian mayor sparks BDS storm by admitting he works for Israeli company


----------



## Sixties Fan

German Fruit Juice Giant Pulls Music Awards Sponsorship Amid Continued Outcry Over Antisemitic Rap Duo


----------



## Sixties Fan

Diker said BDS organizations manipulate their language to camouflage their intentions as trying to protect Palestinian rights. But when translated into “basic English,” they are “all pro-death to Israel orgs.”

Jacob Millner, Midwest regional director of The Israel Project, said the reason that despite all the noise made by pro-BDS organizations, legislators pass these bills is because they understand BDS is wrong—and that at its core, it is a hate movement.

“The BDS people may be poisoning the environment,” stressed Diker, “but they are losing the war.”

(full article online)

Winning some battles, but losing the war to spread BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

40 ambassadors to the United Nations visit Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

German LGBT group closes bank account to protest BDS activity


----------



## Sixties Fan

Community leaders visit Israel to learn about its disability breakthroughs


----------



## Sixties Fan

As you could see from some of the protesters interviewed, many in the Stop the War Coalition are also anti-Israel. A few years ago they quietly deleted articles from their website advocating war against Israel. But let’s face it: abject ignorance and hatred of Israel go hand-in-hand.

(full article and video online)

WATCH: Protesters at “Don’t Bomb Syria” Protest Show Mind-blowing Ignorance About Syria


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boston-area city council turns away BDS resolution


----------



## Sixties Fan

RiverWind said: "It is an honor for us to be here and to meet such wonderful people, the people of this land. Your story, the people of Israel, gives us a lot of hope. Your return to your language, your land, your return to your spirituality. For Native Americans this is an exciting success story."

"We share a similar story. They took from us our language, our identity, our land, and here there is the story of returning to Israel. It is an honor for us to be in Samaria and to encourage people in America and overseas to support Israel, including Samaria, to speak against the BDS movement and to support any way to help Israel, we are doing what we can to stop the propaganda and the Israel.

He added: "The Arab occupation must be stopped and Samaria should be returned to the Jewish people as they have restored Jerusalem and the rest of the country to its owners." The two played and sang a traditional Native American song, which they wrote and composed especially for the celebrations marking the 70th anniversary of Israel's independence.

(full article online)

Native American Chief visits Samaria: 'A great honor'


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jpost.com/Jpost-Tech/Bus...eting-says-venture-capitalist-Margalit-552460


----------



## Sixties Fan

Once chanting "Death to Israel," this Muslim is now a proud Zionist


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem's Market comes to London


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wounded IDF veterans tour college campuses with Chabad


----------



## Sixties Fan

World's largest bicycle marathon comes to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

'The climate on campuses is worse than it is outside'


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Dealt Setback in Cambridge After Mayor Blocks Anti-Israel Resolution


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Wounded IDF veterans tour college campuses with Chabad


So, how many propaganda organization does Israel have now?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The town of Yitzhar asked where the B'Tselem film crews were when the Jewish family was attacked. "The rough editing of the video that B'Tselem distributes against IDF soldiers illustrates the expression of the Pallywood industry. which reflects propaganda and not reality. The reality is that residents of the village of Madama tried to burn a Jewish family from Yitzhar who were riding in a car with Molotov Cocktails. Does B'Tselem support terrorism?"

(full article online)

'Where was B'Tselem when they tried to burn Jews?'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Attorney Rom summarized the visit, “We were pleased to serve as guides for this group of visitors from Holland who expressed their strong love and support of Israel. They were happy to meet producers in Judea and Samaria face-to-face and see daily life in the region. It was clear that they were very impressed and I hope that we maintain contact in the future. Everyone who comes to visit here can see the reality on the ground and understand that the stories of the BDS are lies. With every group that comes to support the local producers, we defeat the boycott even more."

(full article online)

Independence Day: Visitors from Holland and Canada visit Samaria - Israel National News


----------



## Sixties Fan

I don't know how much control this association has over its members.

Historically, Arabs who dared to violate boycotts of Israel/Jewish businesses were in danger of being attacked themselves.

Obviously, the Jordanian government needs this natural gas and will not just give up because of this statement.

(full article online)

Jordanian contractors say they won't work on needed gas pipeline from Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  America’s Most “Jewish” Secular College Votes to Divest from Israel  *
 
*Barnard has the highest proportion of Jewish students among secular colleges in the United States. Fully a third of its student body is Jewish, meaning that a significant number of those Jewish students either supported the divestment referendum or were uninterested in actively opposing it.*

NEW YORK –
Students at Barnard College just voted overwhelmingly to ask the school’s administration to divest from and boycott eight companies that do business with Israel and profit from the Israeli government’s treatment of Palestinians. Barnard, a women’s college that is part of Columbia University, passed the referendum by a 64 to 36 percent margin, with about half of the school’s students participating in the vote — a turnout much higher than in previous votes on the subject, perhaps reflecting Israel’s recent shooting of more than 2,000 unarmed Gazan protesters.


----------



## rylah

*On Campuses where Faculty Members Support BDS, Hostility toward Jews Follows*

[Our] most recent studies of anti-Semitic activity on campuses with high Jewish student enrollments found a very strong, statistically robust association between the number of faculty members expressing public support for an academic boycott of Israel and acts of anti-Jewish hostility, such as assault, harassment, destruction of property, and suppression of speech. Schools with one or more faculty boycotters were between four and seven times more likely to play host to incidents of anti-Jewish hostility, and the more faculty boycotters on a campus, the greater the likelihood of such anti-Semitic acts. The association was replicated in three separate studies that were carried out over two different years.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#BDS-holes will be the first ones to deny the conflict has ANYTHING to do with Jews,  but in the same breath will brag about the number of Jews harassed into submission.
*Because no #BDS-hole can stand on fair ground without mob mentality and assault.*


----------



## Hollie

*Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate*

Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate

by John Rice-Cameron

2017-02-20
_





SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?

Anti-Semitism is on the rise at college campuses. From January to June 2016, 287 anti-Semitic incidents occurred on 64 campuses, an increase of 45% since the year before. Unfortunately, Stanford is no exception to this ugly trend. In Spring 2016, during an ASSU meeting, Senator Gabriel Knightspoke of “Jews controlling the media, economy, government and other societal institutions.” Disgusting centuries-old stereotypes have entered discourse at the Farm.
_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate*
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> by John Rice-Cameron
> 
> 2017-02-20
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?
> 
> Anti-Semitism is on the rise at college campuses. From January to June 2016, 287 anti-Semitic incidents occurred on 64 campuses, an increase of 45% since the year before. Unfortunately, Stanford is no exception to this ugly trend. In Spring 2016, during an ASSU meeting, Senator Gabriel Knightspoke of “Jews controlling the media, economy, government and other societal institutions.” Disgusting centuries-old stereotypes have entered discourse at the Farm._


Pfffft, just another Israeli smear campaign.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate*
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> by John Rice-Cameron
> 
> 2017-02-20
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?
> 
> Anti-Semitism is on the rise at college campuses. From January to June 2016, 287 anti-Semitic incidents occurred on 64 campuses, an increase of 45% since the year before. Unfortunately, Stanford is no exception to this ugly trend. In Spring 2016, during an ASSU meeting, Senator Gabriel Knightspoke of “Jews controlling the media, economy, government and other societal institutions.” Disgusting centuries-old stereotypes have entered discourse at the Farm._
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, just another Israeli smear campaign.
Click to expand...


Actually, you Jew haters in the _lite_ versions of _Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc._, (SJP), are just incensed that your connections to Islamist terrorist franchises are well established.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate*
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> by John Rice-Cameron
> 
> 2017-02-20
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?
> 
> Anti-Semitism is on the rise at college campuses. From January to June 2016, 287 anti-Semitic incidents occurred on 64 campuses, an increase of 45% since the year before. Unfortunately, Stanford is no exception to this ugly trend. In Spring 2016, during an ASSU meeting, Senator Gabriel Knightspoke of “Jews controlling the media, economy, government and other societal institutions.” Disgusting centuries-old stereotypes have entered discourse at the Farm._
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, just another Israeli smear campaign.
Click to expand...



Your _taqiyya_ needs work.

*Ties between Hamas-linked charities and BDS highlighted in Congressional testimony*
*Terror finance expert describes 'network' of ex-fundraisers in organizations linked to Hamas and key pro-boycott organization.*

Ties between Hamas-linked charities and BDS highlighted in Congressional testimony


----------



## Likkmee

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


Wouldn't this be much like boycotting Atlantis seeing how both are not real ? Now prohibiting real estate theft may be a better option there.
Look up Balfour.........


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate*
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> by John Rice-Cameron
> 
> 2017-02-20
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?
> 
> Anti-Semitism is on the rise at college campuses. From January to June 2016, 287 anti-Semitic incidents occurred on 64 campuses, an increase of 45% since the year before. Unfortunately, Stanford is no exception to this ugly trend. In Spring 2016, during an ASSU meeting, Senator Gabriel Knightspoke of “Jews controlling the media, economy, government and other societal institutions.” Disgusting centuries-old stereotypes have entered discourse at the Farm._
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, just another Israeli smear campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your _taqiyya_ needs work.
> 
> *Ties between Hamas-linked charities and BDS highlighted in Congressional testimony*
> *Terror finance expert describes 'network' of ex-fundraisers in organizations linked to Hamas and key pro-boycott organization.*
> 
> Ties between Hamas-linked charities and BDS highlighted in Congressional testimony
Click to expand...

Israel grasping at straws in desperation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate*
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> by John Rice-Cameron
> 
> 2017-02-20
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?
> 
> Anti-Semitism is on the rise at college campuses. From January to June 2016, 287 anti-Semitic incidents occurred on 64 campuses, an increase of 45% since the year before. Unfortunately, Stanford is no exception to this ugly trend. In Spring 2016, during an ASSU meeting, Senator Gabriel Knightspoke of “Jews controlling the media, economy, government and other societal institutions.” Disgusting centuries-old stereotypes have entered discourse at the Farm._
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, just another Israeli smear campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your _taqiyya_ needs work.
> 
> *Ties between Hamas-linked charities and BDS highlighted in Congressional testimony*
> *Terror finance expert describes 'network' of ex-fundraisers in organizations linked to Hamas and key pro-boycott organization.*
> 
> Ties between Hamas-linked charities and BDS highlighted in Congressional testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel grasping at straws in desperation.
Click to expand...

Such an ability to discuss and disprove anything.

I am really impressed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Appeals Office Rejects Hillel's Claims of Religious, Viewpoint Discrimination at SF State*

An appeals office has once again dismissed San Francisco Hillel’s claim that the student group was denied a table at a Know Your Rights fair at San Francisco State University (SFSU) on the basis of religion. The decision, issued last week, affirmed an earlier finding by campus investigators that Hillel's identification as a Jewish organization played no role in the denial.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate*
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate
> 
> by John Rice-Cameron
> 
> 2017-02-20
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?
> 
> Anti-Semitism is on the rise at college campuses. From January to June 2016, 287 anti-Semitic incidents occurred on 64 campuses, an increase of 45% since the year before. Unfortunately, Stanford is no exception to this ugly trend. In Spring 2016, during an ASSU meeting, Senator Gabriel Knightspoke of “Jews controlling the media, economy, government and other societal institutions.” Disgusting centuries-old stereotypes have entered discourse at the Farm._
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, just another Israeli smear campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your _taqiyya_ needs work.
> 
> *Ties between Hamas-linked charities and BDS highlighted in Congressional testimony*
> *Terror finance expert describes 'network' of ex-fundraisers in organizations linked to Hamas and key pro-boycott organization.*
> 
> Ties between Hamas-linked charities and BDS highlighted in Congressional testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel grasping at straws in desperation.
Click to expand...


Your usual retreat from reality.


----------



## Hollie

"AMP'ing" up the Jew hatred.


Canary Mission

 Menu







*AMP*

On its website, the organization lists Bazian as the chairman of its national board and describes itself as “a national education and grassroots-based organization, dedicated to educating the American public about Palestine and its rich cultural, historical and religious heritage.”

The Anti-Defamation League (ADL) has accused AMP of promoting “extreme anti-Israel views and has, at times, provided a platform for anti-Semitism under the guise of educating Americans” about Palestinians. The ADL further stated that AMP is directly involved in the campus-based anti-Israel activity through SJP.

Prior to founding AMP in 2006, Dr. Bazian had created SJP together with fellow UC Berkeley professor Snehal Shingavi in 2001. The close working relationship between AMP and SJP has been documented several times over the years by several organizations, including NGO Monitor and StandWithUs.

*Relationship with SJP*
SJP chapters receive significant support from the AMP. AMP members speak at SJP campus events and AMP reposts SJP statements on its website. AMP has also helped to organize conferences and seminars for SJP chapters and has facilitated the SJP National Convention. AMP's own 2010 conference featured an "SJP workshop" and an "SJP Regional Meeting" that saw AMP officials urging SJP members to hold to their positions and tactics no matter the consequences.


In 2010, AMP announced two new staff additions, each devoted to serving the needs of SJP chapters. AMP national campus coordinator, Taher Herzallah, was a member of SJP at the University of California, Riverside, as well as one of the convicted "Irvine 11" students who disrupted a speech by Israeli Ambassador Michael Oren earlier in 2010.

In July of 2013, Herzallah praised Israeli casualties of Hamas attacks. He posted photos of injured Israeli soldiers on his Facebook and wrote underneath that “The most beautiful site in my eyes.” The post was removed after gaining attention.



*Terror Ties*
AMP has also been accused of having connections to Hamas. The AMP national board includes former members of both the Islamic Association of Palestine (IAP) and Holy Land Foundation (HLF), both of which were found liable for aiding and abetting Hamas activities. The IAP itself was founded by Mousa Mohammed Abu Marzook, current deputy chief of the Hamas Political Bureau and, according to the Associated Press, the terror organization’s number two political leader.


The AMP board includes at least two members, Salah Sarsour and Osama Abu Irshaid, with ties to the HLF, whose assets were frozen by the U.S. Treasury in 2001, following the discovery that its money was being funneled to Hamas.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab IDF veteran battles BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

B'Tselem's national service rights frozen


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS fails to get Argentinian soccer team to cancel Israel match


----------



## Sixties Fan

Brazilian soccer legend opens academy in Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*George Washington University Students Vote To Divest From Companies Complicit in Violations of Palestinian Rights *

The student senate successfully passed “The Protection of Palestinian Human Rights Act". It demands the university divest from corporations that "provide goods and services to Israeli military forces" used "to bomb hospitals in Gaza, bulldoze Palestinians’ homes, construct illegal Apartheid walls, and further suppress and violate Palestinian human rights."

*George Washington University Students Vote To Divest From Companies Complicit in Violations of Palestinian Rights*


----------



## Hollie

University of Ottawa rejects BDS a third time

*University of Ottawa rejects BDS a third time*
University of Ottawa rejects motion to endorse anti-Israel movement.


----------



## Hollie

SJP islamic wannabes AMP'ing up their heroes.

Students for Justice in Palestine, unmasked


STUDENTS FOR JUSTICE IN PALESTINE, UNMASKED
By DAN DIKER

_
What do Hezbollah, Islamic Jihad, Hamas and the Palestinian Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) have in common? These terrorist groups have all been lionized and glorified by Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), the campus arm of the global boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign.

Many on university campuses misunderstand SJP.

The group describes itself as a grassroots student organization that supports “Palestinian freedom and equality” in advocating for Palestinian statehood. This is a false and misleading characterization.

SJP is more accurately an international network of some 200 student chapters that actively seek the dismantlement of the Jewish state. They have launched often violent antisemitic assaults against Jewish and Israel-friendly students and have demonstrably expressed support for Palestinian terrorists and Islamic jihadist groups._


----------



## Sixties Fan

80s band Foreigner to play Tel Aviv show


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Victory! City University of New York Reinstates Pro-Palestinian Book Event; Apologizes for Canceling*







Paul F. Occhiogrosso, Executive Counsel to the President, wrote Palestine Legal on Friday stating that the event would be allowed to proceed as planned. In a separate email, a Student Affairs administrator apologized to SJP on behalf of the Vice President.

“We’re glad CCNY recognized it can’t discriminate against viewpoints it considers controversial,” said Radhika Sainath, Senior Staff Attorney with Palestine Legal. “We’ll continue to monitor the situation to make sure that students organizing for Palestinian rights aren’t treated differently from other groups.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> “We’ll continue to monitor the situation to make sure that students organizing for Palestinian rights aren’t treated differently from other groups.”



Of course, Islamic terrorist front groups such as SJP and AMP _clearly are_ different than other groups.


Campus posters allege student group ties to terrorists

The David Horowitz Freedom Center distributed posters on campus today as part of a campaign criticizing Students for Justice in Palestine of being puppets for Hamas terrorists.

The posters, also posted on Stop the Jew Hatred on Campus website run by the Freedom Center, portray the SJP as servants to Hamas.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *George Washington University Students Vote To Divest From Companies Complicit in Violations of Palestinian Rights *
> 
> The student senate successfully passed “The Protection of Palestinian Human Rights Act". It demands the university divest from corporations that "provide goods and services to Israeli military forces" used "to bomb hospitals in Gaza, bulldoze Palestinians’ homes, construct illegal Apartheid walls, and further suppress and violate Palestinian human rights."
> 
> *George Washington University Students Vote To Divest From Companies Complicit in Violations of Palestinian Rights*




I know. How dare Israel build a Wall that separates them from Hamas and anyone else who enters with killing on their agenda


----------



## Hollie

I thought the following was interesting as it shines a glaring light on the direct connections between Islamic terrorist organizations in the Middle East and their flunkies (SJP, AMP), here in the Great Satan™️.

An element of Arab-Moslem’ism that is unmistakable is the inability of Arabs-Moslems to make any effort to take steps necessary to make a positive influence on their self-inflicted failures and inadequacies. Their entire existence is the promotion of hate and derision. They hate themselves, they hate each other and they hate their miserable lives and so their energies are consumed wirh the promotion of hate.

Some relevant excerpts from the House hearing are added below.

https://docs.house.gov/meetings/FA/FA18/20160419/104817/HHRG-114-FA18-Wstate-SchanzerJ-20160419.pdf

Members of the Committee, FDD recently conducted research that endeavored to track the activities of former employees from organizations targeted by the U.S. government for terrorism finance violations. Our research yielded a surprising and troubling outcome. In the case of three organizations that were designated, shut down, or held civilly liable for providing material support to the terrorist organization Hamas, a significant contingent of their former leadership appears to have pivoted to leadership positions within the American BDS campaign.

...

AMP is a Chicago-based organization that is a leading driver of the BDS campaign. AMP is arguably the most important sponsor and organizer for Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), which is the most visible arm of the BDS campaign on campuses in the United States. AMP provides speakers, training, printed materials, a so-called “Apartheid Wall,” and grants to SJP activists.4 AMP even has a campus coordinator on staff whose job is to work directly with SJP and other pro-BDS campus groups across the country.5 According to an email it sent to subscribers, AMP spent $100,000 on campus activities in 2014 alone.6

...  

The U.S. Treasury’s December 2001 designation of the Richardson, Texas-based Holy Land Foundation was a landmark terrorism finance case in America.13 As the accompanying Treasury announcement noted, Khaled Meshal, the leader of Hamas, identified HLF officer Mohammed El-Mezain as Hamas’s leader in the United States.14 From 1995 to 2001, according to U.S. government estimates, “HLF sent approximately $12.4 million outside of the United States with the intent to willfully contribute funds, goods, and services to Hamas.”15 In total, seven officials of the Holy Land Foundation were indicted; two of them fled the country and five were eventually sent to prison for providing material support to Hamas.16

As it turns out, three individuals from HLF now work for or on behalf of American Muslims for Palestine:


----------



## Sixties Fan

German Mission to Israel for its 70th Birthday


----------



## Sixties Fan

Although the UNHRC may have done much to improve the situation for some human rights internationally, something perverse has taken place. The UNHCR itself has also become a prime motivator and enforcer of the _rejection_ of human rights -- not only for many individuals, such as children being trained to be terrorists, but also for a single country, Israel. Much of that animus seems to have originated in the Arab and wider Muslim worlds. This is surely odd if we consider that Israel has one of the best human rights records and -- while not giving Russia, China, North Korea or Cuba a pass -- that many Arab and Muslim states (Iran, Syria, Saudi Arabia, Sudan, Pakistan among others) have been among the most conspicuous violators.

Over the years, however, it is Israel -- not the dictatorships or fundamentalist regimes around it -- that has been singled out for criticism by the UN Human Rights Council and the UN General Assembly. In its 70th session, 2015-2016, the UN General Assembly passed a single resolutions each condemning the human rights situation in Iran, Syria and North Korea. Alongside these, it passed no fewer than 20 resolutions singling out Israel.

What are a few reasons for this disparity? If one takes the admirable resolution on human rights abuses in Iran, one can see there were 76 votes in favour, but a larger figure for the combined 'no' and 'abstain' votes: 103 in total. The 'yes' votes tended to come from Western nations such as the United States, the United Kingdom, Australia, Canada, France, Germany, Greece, Ireland and Italy; the 'no' votes, were from majority Sunni Muslim countries or ones (such as India) with large Muslim minorities; fifteen abstentions were from Muslim majority states, including several (such as Saudi Arabia), which consider Iran their enemy.

Now take one of the resolutions directed against Israel. Resolution 70/141 , on "The right of the Palestinian people to self-determination", received far more plenary votes than the single one directed against Iran (177 as against 76). Many of these came from the EU, but it is important to note that one of the countries that proposed it was Egypt, "On behalf of the States Members of the United Nations that are members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation" -- that is to say, a bloc of 57, just under one third of the overall "yes" vote, and backed by such stalwarts of human rights as North Korea, Cuba, Venezuela, and "the state of Palestine".

This outcome is far from coincidental. Behind that bloc vote (and its many supporters) lurks the uncomfortable fact that there are several quite different charters of human rights in the world.

(full article online)

Human Rights: Other Views - Part I


----------



## Sixties Fan

African Leader in Samaria: ‘This Land Belongs to the Sons of Abraham’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Groups of visitors from Singapore, Holland, England, Canada, the United States, and Finland participated this past month in tours of Samaria organized by the _Lev HaOlam _Organization and guided by the organization’s founder, Attorney Nati Rom.

The tours began in Rom’s home in Esh Kodesh in Binyamin and from there the group traveled to various places throughout Judea and Samaria including wineries, the Achiya farm, and other places.

The groups finished their tours at Lev HaOlam’s warehouse where thousands of packages are prepared and shipped every month to Israel supporters around the world. The packages include a variety of products from local businesses in Judea and Samaria such as soap from Kochav HaShachar, cosmetics, jam from Gush Etzion, and more.

(full article online)

From Singapore to Holland: Dozens visit Samaria this month


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Groups of visitors from Singapore, Holland, England, Canada, the United States, and Finland participated this past month in tours of Samaria organized by the _Lev HaOlam _Organization and guided by the organization’s founder, Attorney Nati Rom.
> 
> The tours began in Rom’s home in Esh Kodesh in Binyamin and from there the group traveled to various places throughout Judea and Samaria including wineries, the Achiya farm, and other places.
> 
> The groups finished their tours at Lev HaOlam’s warehouse where thousands of packages are prepared and shipped every month to Israel supporters around the world. The packages include a variety of products from local businesses in Judea and Samaria such as soap from Kochav HaShachar, cosmetics, jam from Gush Etzion, and more.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> From Singapore to Holland: Dozens visit Samaria this month


I'll bet anything that the propaganda tour did not see Gaza, Bil'in, or Nabi Salah.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Groups of visitors from Singapore, Holland, England, Canada, the United States, and Finland participated this past month in tours of Samaria organized by the _Lev HaOlam _Organization and guided by the organization’s founder, Attorney Nati Rom.
> 
> The tours began in Rom’s home in Esh Kodesh in Binyamin and from there the group traveled to various places throughout Judea and Samaria including wineries, the Achiya farm, and other places.
> 
> The groups finished their tours at Lev HaOlam’s warehouse where thousands of packages are prepared and shipped every month to Israel supporters around the world. The packages include a variety of products from local businesses in Judea and Samaria such as soap from Kochav HaShachar, cosmetics, jam from Gush Etzion, and more.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> From Singapore to Holland: Dozens visit Samaria this month
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet anything that the propaganda tour did not see Gaza, Bil'in, or Nabi Salah.
Click to expand...

Are you sure that you would like these people to meet Hamas, the Tamimi family and others, and see what Billions of dollars have not produced amongst those people?

And maybe, they have already done Gaza and all of those tribes, which live and breath to destroy Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

World champion cyclist Tony Martin is excited to be in Jerusalem for the largest cycling competition in the world, the Giro d’Italia 2018.

This year, the Giro d’Italia will be held in Israel, including a stage in which it will weave around the ancient walls of Jerusalem.

(full article online)

Cycling world champion: 'I'm excited to be in Jerusalem'


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

PayPal shuts account of French BDS group with links to terrorism

The US online payment service PayPal on Thursday pulled the plug on the account of the French branch of the International Solidarity Movement – an organization that Israel has accused of aligning itself with pro-Palestinian terrorists who murdered three civilians and wounded over 50 people in Tel Aviv in 2003.


----------



## rylah

*#BDS-holes :*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Within moments, another disruptor got up and started shouting to the entire room about “apartheid Israel.” I recognized this disruptor.  It was Medea Benjamin from Code Pink.  I was immediately enraged.  I yelled from across the room at her for her to leave.  The rabbi came to the front of the room to attempt to “reason” with her, but he clearly didn’t know who he was dealing with.  I got up from my seat, got directly in front of Medea, separately by 2 rows of seats, and screamed (yes, screamed) at her, “Get out, Medea Benjamin.  We know who you are.  This is what you do.  Get out, Medea Benjamin.”  I used her name to expose her as a professional provocateur.  She seemed flustered and her usual confident proclamations of outrage were mousy and muzzled by my yelling her name on top of her to render her mute.  She finally gave up and left the room.

(full article online)

Reader Post: Danny Yatom, Mossad, Israel’s Security, and BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Global food producer invests in Israeli lab meat technology


----------



## Hollie

It’s just.....uncanny how Islamic and Jew hating are synomous with, well, Islamic and Jew hating and infidel hating and self hating and retrograde and most things anti-human.

I did find it interesting that an Islamic misfit from South Africa would presume to lecture anyone on “apartheid”.





Vienna hotel cancels BDS talk by South African terrorism financier

The Hotel Arcotel pulled the plug on a BDS event last week with Farid Esack, a South African Islamic theologian, who has raised money for a Palestinian terrorist.

The planned talk titled “Israel & Apartheid South Africa – How Valid are the Comparisons?” was slated to take place on Friday and has been re-located to the Austrian-Arab Meeting Center (ÖAB).

BDS Austria announced the Arcotel’s cancellation in a press statement on Friday. Esack is the chairman of BDS South Africa—a powerful anti-Israel organization— defended calls to "shoot the Jew" during a protest against a concert by an Israeli musician Daniel Zamir in 2013.


----------



## Hollie

Lovely folks, those Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailing BDS’ers. 

Looks like another opportunity to whip themselves into a Jew hating frenzy. 


BDS supporting terrorism in choice of guests

Palestinian terrorist Leila Khaled will visit South Africa as guest of the BDS movement.

In 1969, Leila Khaled was part of a team that hijacked TWA Flight 840 – a flight on its way to Israel. The flight was diverted to Damascas, where the plane was then blown up. From that moment, Leila Khaled become a hero to the Palestinian terrorist movement and their infamous hijacking campaigns. She unleashed terror in the air, and the innocents suffered. Although the world doesn’t seem to recognize terror against Jews and Israelis as terrorism – anyone with common sense knows that it is.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> PayPal shuts account of French BDS group with links to terrorism
> 
> The US online payment service PayPal on Thursday pulled the plug on the account of the French branch of the International Solidarity Movement – an organization that Israel has accused of aligning itself with pro-Palestinian terrorists who murdered three civilians and wounded over 50 people in Tel Aviv in 2003.


So they are going to close accounts based on lies?

Why not? Almost everything about Israel is based on lies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal shuts account of French BDS group with links to terrorism
> 
> The US online payment service PayPal on Thursday pulled the plug on the account of the French branch of the International Solidarity Movement – an organization that Israel has accused of aligning itself with pro-Palestinian terrorists who murdered three civilians and wounded over 50 people in Tel Aviv in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> So they are going to close accounts based on lies?
> 
> Why not? Almost everything about Israel is based on lies.
Click to expand...

Only in your world you would think and post something like that.

In other words, you are calling PayPal stupid, and incapable of figuring out if any account is being used by terrorists.

If those accounts are being used against Americans, that would be just fine with you, because terrorists are your heroes.  They are the good guys.

Terrorists, good.  America, bad.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal shuts account of French BDS group with links to terrorism
> 
> The US online payment service PayPal on Thursday pulled the plug on the account of the French branch of the International Solidarity Movement – an organization that Israel has accused of aligning itself with pro-Palestinian terrorists who murdered three civilians and wounded over 50 people in Tel Aviv in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> So they are going to close accounts based on lies?
> 
> Why not? Almost everything about Israel is based on lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your world you would think and post something like that.
> 
> In other words, you are calling PayPal stupid, and incapable of figuring out if any account is being used by terrorists.
> 
> If those accounts are being used against Americans, that would be just fine with you, because terrorists are your heroes.  They are the good guys.
> 
> Terrorists, good.  America, bad.
Click to expand...

Are they? Or are they just believing the bullshit out of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal shuts account of French BDS group with links to terrorism
> 
> The US online payment service PayPal on Thursday pulled the plug on the account of the French branch of the International Solidarity Movement – an organization that Israel has accused of aligning itself with pro-Palestinian terrorists who murdered three civilians and wounded over 50 people in Tel Aviv in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> So they are going to close accounts based on lies?
> 
> Why not? Almost everything about Israel is based on lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your world you would think and post something like that.
> 
> In other words, you are calling PayPal stupid, and incapable of figuring out if any account is being used by terrorists.
> 
> If those accounts are being used against Americans, that would be just fine with you, because terrorists are your heroes.  They are the good guys.
> 
> Terrorists, good.  America, bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they? Or are they just believing the bullshit out of Israel.
Click to expand...

Why don't you trying telling PayPal  YOUR bullshit?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal shuts account of French BDS group with links to terrorism
> 
> The US online payment service PayPal on Thursday pulled the plug on the account of the French branch of the International Solidarity Movement – an organization that Israel has accused of aligning itself with pro-Palestinian terrorists who murdered three civilians and wounded over 50 people in Tel Aviv in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> So they are going to close accounts based on lies?
> 
> Why not? Almost everything about Israel is based on lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your world you would think and post something like that.
> 
> In other words, you are calling PayPal stupid, and incapable of figuring out if any account is being used by terrorists.
> 
> If those accounts are being used against Americans, that would be just fine with you, because terrorists are your heroes.  They are the good guys.
> 
> Terrorists, good.  America, bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they? Or are they just believing the bullshit out of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you trying telling PayPal  YOUR bullshit?
Click to expand...

There are already protests in front of Pay Pal. I hope they enjoy them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal shuts account of French BDS group with links to terrorism
> 
> The US online payment service PayPal on Thursday pulled the plug on the account of the French branch of the International Solidarity Movement – an organization that Israel has accused of aligning itself with pro-Palestinian terrorists who murdered three civilians and wounded over 50 people in Tel Aviv in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> So they are going to close accounts based on lies?
> 
> Why not? Almost everything about Israel is based on lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your world you would think and post something like that.
> 
> In other words, you are calling PayPal stupid, and incapable of figuring out if any account is being used by terrorists.
> 
> If those accounts are being used against Americans, that would be just fine with you, because terrorists are your heroes.  They are the good guys.
> 
> Terrorists, good.  America, bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they? Or are they just believing the bullshit out of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you trying telling PayPal  YOUR bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are already protests in front of Pay Pal. I hope they enjoy them.
Click to expand...

You fool.

They are protesting about immigration, not about terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they are going to close accounts based on lies?
> 
> Why not? Almost everything about Israel is based on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your world you would think and post something like that.
> 
> In other words, you are calling PayPal stupid, and incapable of figuring out if any account is being used by terrorists.
> 
> If those accounts are being used against Americans, that would be just fine with you, because terrorists are your heroes.  They are the good guys.
> 
> Terrorists, good.  America, bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they? Or are they just believing the bullshit out of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you trying telling PayPal  YOUR bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are already protests in front of Pay Pal. I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fool.
> 
> They are protesting about immigration, not about terrorists.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your world you would think and post something like that.
> 
> In other words, you are calling PayPal stupid, and incapable of figuring out if any account is being used by terrorists.
> 
> If those accounts are being used against Americans, that would be just fine with you, because terrorists are your heroes.  They are the good guys.
> 
> Terrorists, good.  America, bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they? Or are they just believing the bullshit out of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you trying telling PayPal  YOUR bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are already protests in front of Pay Pal. I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fool.
> 
> They are protesting about immigration, not about terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Protesters target Paypal co-founder Peter Thiel over immigration


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*#BDSFail Gaza style - Israeli products proudly advertised in Gaza mall:*


----------



## rylah

http://bdswineclub.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they? Or are they just believing the bullshit out of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you trying telling PayPal  YOUR bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are already protests in front of Pay Pal. I hope they enjoy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fool.
> 
> They are protesting about immigration, not about terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protesters target Paypal co-founder Peter Thiel over immigration
Click to expand...

That too, huh? Cool.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In historic first, Giro d’Itala race kicks off in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lag Ba'omer with Jamiroquai sets Rishon ablaze, burns BDS


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal shuts account of French BDS group with links to terrorism
> 
> The US online payment service PayPal on Thursday pulled the plug on the account of the French branch of the International Solidarity Movement – an organization that Israel has accused of aligning itself with pro-Palestinian terrorists who murdered three civilians and wounded over 50 people in Tel Aviv in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> So they are going to close accounts based on lies?
> 
> Why not? Almost everything about Israel is based on lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your world you would think and post something like that.
> 
> In other words, you are calling PayPal stupid, and incapable of figuring out if any account is being used by terrorists.
> 
> If those accounts are being used against Americans, that would be just fine with you, because terrorists are your heroes.  They are the good guys.
> 
> Terrorists, good.  America, bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they? Or are they just believing the bullshit out of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you trying telling PayPal  YOUR bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are already protests in front of Pay Pal. I hope they enjoy them.
Click to expand...


Please do youself and everyone else a favor and limit your participation to cutting and pasting YouTube videos. 

Thank you.

Global Humanity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

South Carolina Passes Bill to Fight Antisemitism on Campus


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Palestinians NOT boycotting Israel  ]

WATCH: Israeli Doctors Save Palestinian Woman’s Life


----------



## Sixties Fan

<< Ziad Al-Hammouri, a leader in Jerusalem, described the Arab participation in this race as “the worst participation that one can expect from those who describe themselves as Arabs.” He told The New Arab that: “This is an explicit and clear declaration that these states have abandoned the Palestinian cause, the central cause of the Arab and Islamic nation, a breach of all taboos and the Arab consensus, and part of the current direction of Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad Bin Salman, who attacked the Palestinian people and accused them of rejecting peace proposals.”

In an interview with The New Arab, one of the activists said that if they encounter these Arab teams tomorrow, the activists, “will throw eggs at them and will not allow them be part of this participation, which constitutes a disgrace for the pro-occupation states of these teams and their regimes.”The article then goes on to say that the race will occur on "occupied territory" - even though it doesn't go close to the Green Line.>>

The UAE and Bahrain have no choice but to participate if they want to remain part of the Union Cycliste Internationale (International Cycling Union). Which just goes to show that their support for Palestinian nationalism is way down on their priority lists when compared to their desire to continue to be members of the UCI.

(full article online)

Arabs and BDSers very upset over UAE, Bahraini participation in Giro d'Italia ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians

The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians

The anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement pretends to be working toward peace between Israel and the Palestinians, but in reality many of its supporters want to destroy Israel as a Jewish state. For this reason, BDS has attracted support from terrorists, convicted killers and anti-Semites in the U.S. and abroad.

In fact, at many of BDS demonstrations – like ones filmed by the Investigative Project on Terrorism – demonstrators make no secret of their aims. “And the people of Palestine will wipe the Zionist entity (Israel) off all the world maps” one demonstration leader shouts on the IPT-recorded video.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement pretends to be working toward peace between Israel and the Palestinians, but in reality many of its supporters want to destroy Israel as a Jewish state. For this reason, BDS has attracted support from terrorists, convicted killers and anti-Semites in the U.S. and abroad.
> 
> In fact, at many of BDS demonstrations – like ones filmed by the Investigative Project on Terrorism – demonstrators make no secret of their aims. “And the people of Palestine will wipe the Zionist entity (Israel) off all the world maps” one demonstration leader shouts on the IPT-recorded video.


OK, so?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement pretends to be working toward peace between Israel and the Palestinians, but in reality many of its supporters want to destroy Israel as a Jewish state. For this reason, BDS has attracted support from terrorists, convicted killers and anti-Semites in the U.S. and abroad.
> 
> In fact, at many of BDS demonstrations – like ones filmed by the Investigative Project on Terrorism – demonstrators make no secret of their aims. “And the people of Palestine will wipe the Zionist entity (Israel) off all the world maps” one demonstration leader shouts on the IPT-recorded video.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
Click to expand...


So, you’re still befuddled.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement pretends to be working toward peace between Israel and the Palestinians, but in reality many of its supporters want to destroy Israel as a Jewish state. For this reason, BDS has attracted support from terrorists, convicted killers and anti-Semites in the U.S. and abroad.
> 
> In fact, at many of BDS demonstrations – like ones filmed by the Investigative Project on Terrorism – demonstrators make no secret of their aims. “And the people of Palestine will wipe the Zionist entity (Israel) off all the world maps” one demonstration leader shouts on the IPT-recorded video.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
Click to expand...


Normally calling for the destruction of a sovereign state is frowned upon.  Not to mention a declaration of war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement pretends to be working toward peace between Israel and the Palestinians, but in reality many of its supporters want to destroy Israel as a Jewish state. For this reason, BDS has attracted support from terrorists, convicted killers and anti-Semites in the U.S. and abroad.
> 
> In fact, at many of BDS demonstrations – like ones filmed by the Investigative Project on Terrorism – demonstrators make no secret of their aims. “And the people of Palestine will wipe the Zionist entity (Israel) off all the world maps” one demonstration leader shouts on the IPT-recorded video.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally calling for the destruction of a sovereign state is frowned upon.  Not to mention a declaration of war.
Click to expand...

Is Israel going to bomb BDS?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement pretends to be working toward peace between Israel and the Palestinians, but in reality many of its supporters want to destroy Israel as a Jewish state. For this reason, BDS has attracted support from terrorists, convicted killers and anti-Semites in the U.S. and abroad.
> 
> In fact, at many of BDS demonstrations – like ones filmed by the Investigative Project on Terrorism – demonstrators make no secret of their aims. “And the people of Palestine will wipe the Zionist entity (Israel) off all the world maps” one demonstration leader shouts on the IPT-recorded video.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally calling for the destruction of a sovereign state is frowned upon.  Not to mention a declaration of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Israel going to bomb BDS?
Click to expand...


Israel doesn't have to bomb BDS. Because normal people are well aware that calling for the destruction of a sovereign state is not cool.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement pretends to be working toward peace between Israel and the Palestinians, but in reality many of its supporters want to destroy Israel as a Jewish state. For this reason, BDS has attracted support from terrorists, convicted killers and anti-Semites in the U.S. and abroad.
> 
> In fact, at many of BDS demonstrations – like ones filmed by the Investigative Project on Terrorism – demonstrators make no secret of their aims. “And the people of Palestine will wipe the Zionist entity (Israel) off all the world maps” one demonstration leader shouts on the IPT-recorded video.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally calling for the destruction of a sovereign state is frowned upon.  Not to mention a declaration of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Israel going to bomb BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't have to bomb BDS. Because normal people are well aware that calling for the destruction of a sovereign state is not cool.
Click to expand...

Normal people think that apartheid and colonialism are not cool.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> The anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement pretends to be working toward peace between Israel and the Palestinians, but in reality many of its supporters want to destroy Israel as a Jewish state. For this reason, BDS has attracted support from terrorists, convicted killers and anti-Semites in the U.S. and abroad.
> 
> In fact, at many of BDS demonstrations – like ones filmed by the Investigative Project on Terrorism – demonstrators make no secret of their aims. “And the people of Palestine will wipe the Zionist entity (Israel) off all the world maps” one demonstration leader shouts on the IPT-recorded video.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally calling for the destruction of a sovereign state is frowned upon.  Not to mention a declaration of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Israel going to bomb BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't have to bomb BDS. Because normal people are well aware that calling for the destruction of a sovereign state is not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal people think that apartheid and colonialism are not cool.
Click to expand...


The Jews in Gaza agree.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is J'lem the next start-up capital? Nearly 300 venture capitalists say yes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tunisia bid for Youth Olympics blocked over ban of Israelis


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Israel doesn't have to bomb BDS. Because normal people are well aware that calling for the destruction of a sovereign state is not cool.


Then stop destroying the Palestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cyclists ready for desert sprint as Giro d’Italia races into final Israel stage


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli chutzpah, Taiwan’s Confucian culture can be a ‘great match’ in business


----------



## Sixties Fan

Messi in Teddy: Jerusalem chosen as site of Israel-Argentina soccer match


----------



## Sixties Fan

The anti-Israel BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions)movement has failed in its campaign to vanquish Netta Barzilai, Israel’s contestant in the Eurovision song competition.

Anti-Israel activists called on European residents to boycott the Israeli song and award it zero points. The Eurovision’s scoring system is based on an equal number of points awarded by judges and the contest’s viewers from participating countries.

The campaign’s Facebook page, titled “Eurovision boycott of Israel – ZERO points to the song of Israeli Apartheid,” made the outrageous claim that Barzilai, who served in the Israeli navy’s choir in 2014, sang to soldiers who later participated in a nonexistent “massacre” of Gazan children during Operation Protective Edge.

(full article online)

BDS Fails to Sabotage Israel’s Eurovision Contestant


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ignoring BDS, Shakira Will Perform in Israel


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't have to bomb BDS. Because normal people are well aware that calling for the destruction of a sovereign state is not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop destroying the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


any human being who is NOT  a monster WILL boycott Israel. We have a lot of monsters with no conscience whatsoever though willing to troll for their Israel handlers that have penetrated this site.


----------



## Ropey

Violets are blue,
Pals are undone.
In Jerusalem too,
They're on the run.



#JordanISPalestine.


----------



## Ropey

In Syria? The GCC is taking out Iran and it's Hezbollah proxies.






iow

Hamas IS stymied.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> any human being who is NOT  a monster WILL boycott Israel. We have a lot of monsters with no conscience whatsoever though willing to troll for their Israel handlers that have penetrated this site.


Maybe they're destroying the Palestinians because they think Lebron James is Arab and played a role in the firing of the only Israeli coach the NBA had.


----------



## Sixties Fan

You talking to me?

I sure am, BDS-holes.




(Photo Credit: Noam Chen)
Boutique hospitality company Nobu Hospitality LLC, co-owned by American actor Robert De Niro, is opening a hotel and restaurant in central Tel Aviv, the company announced Tuesday.

The boutique hotel and restaurant chain was founded by Mr. De Niro, Japanese celebrity chef Nobu Matsuhisa, and Hollywood producer Meir Teper.

The Nobu Hotel Tel Aviv, situated on Rothschild Boulevard, a luxurious and picturesque street at the heart of the city, will offer 38 rooms, a pool and fitness center, outdoor spaces, and a private rooftop for events.


(full article online)

Robert De Niro’s Hotel and Restaurant to Open in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

As I posted a few days ago, Women’s March co-founder Tamika Mallory was recently in Israel, ostensibly to spread her anti-Israel propaganda. According to the Jerusalem Post

Mallory has been visiting sites across the region with a delegation from the US-based Center for Constitutional Rights

The CCR says the group “brought together mostly black and brown civil and human rights leaders working on domestic US justice issues who have not had an opportunity to visit Palestine and Israel.”

The trip, the organization said, “was planned to provide an opportunity to better understand the human rights situation in Israel and Palestine, including the history of systematic displacement and institutional racism, as well as the work of human rights defenders there.”
-------

Ladies and gentlemen, Member of Knesset Ayman Odeh:

Ayman Odeh (Arabic: أيمن عودة‎, Hebrew: איימן עודה‬; born 1 January 1975) is an Israeli Arab lawyer and politician. He is a member of the Knesset and head of the Joint List, a political alliance of four Arab-dominated parties—Hadash, Balad, the United Arab List, and Ta’al.

—

Odeh is married to Nardine Aseli, a physician, and has three children.

Thank you Tamika for reminding everyone just how ridiculous are the accusations that Israel is an apartheid state. You might want to talk to Linda about it.

(full article online)

Tamika Mallory in Israel Inadvertently Contradicts Linda Sarsour


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycott Russian cyclists, Iranian cyclists, Venezuelan cyclists..... or from any other sport .....no.   ]

Anti-Israel protesters try to disrupt Giro d’Italia cycling race in Sicily


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amazon ships itself a modular office building, puts it up in Haifa parking lot


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli series about autistic roommates wins top prize at TV festival in France


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ma, China’s most successful CEO, made a few references to similarities in the journey that his company has made over the past 19 years to the journey the State of Israel has made.

Watch this video and listen to what the Chinese business magnate really thinks about the Jewish state!


WATCH: Chinese Mogul Visits Israel, Blown Away By Jewish State’s Ingenuity!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tyson Foods invests in Israeli clean-meat startup


----------



## Sixties Fan

Minister Deri explained the decision: "It is inconceivable that a boycott operative receives a permit to stay in Israel so he can act in every way possible to harm the State, and I will work to remove such people from Israel by all means available to me, so Omar Shakir will leave Israel.

"We're exposing the true face of the boycott operatives, and even when they present a false image of human rights activists, we'll show the hypocrisy and moral distortion in their actions and make them pay a price for their actions against Israel," said Erdan.

(full article online)

BDS operative to be expelled from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The biggest Human Rights Watch lie yet? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The president of Columbia University this week criticized Israel for expelling an American professor who endorses Palestinian terrorism. That’s the same Columbia University which has never apologized for expelling a student who protested the university’s friendly relationship with the Nazis in the 1930s.

The new controversy concerns Columbia law professor Katherine Franke. When Palestinians unleashed a wave of stabbing attacks on Israelis in October 2015—which Israel’s prime minister characterized as “Palestinian Islamic terrorism”—Prof. Franke responded with this tweet: “Palestinian resistance 2 Israeli policy isn’t ‘Islamic terrorism’ - it’s anti-colonial resistance.” Prof. Franke is also one of the leaders of the Academic Advisory Council of the organization “Jewish Voice for Peace,” which promotes the Boycott-Divestment-Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel. 

When Franke sought to bring a 19-person delegation to Israel last week, she probably had some inkling that her positions and activities might result in Israel denying her admission. (Certainly such antics could keep a foreigner from entering the United States. Non-citizens who “endorse or espouse terrorist activity” are denied entry to the U.S. under Sec. 212 (3)(b)(IV)(bb) of the U.S. Criminal Code.) Unsurprisingly, the Israeli authorities turned Franke away. At which point Columbia University president Lee Bollinger jumped in, declaring: “I think it is wrong for a country to deny entry to a visitor because of his or her political beliefs.” That appeared in a _New York Times_ column headlined “Israel Banishes a Columbia Law Professor for Thinking Differently.”

But Israel does not deny entry because of a person’s political beliefs or thoughts. In fact, 15 of the 19 members of Franke’s delegation were allowed to enter, despite their unabashedly unfriendly beliefs and thoughts. (The declared purpose of the delegation was to “witness” what they called Israel’s “history of systematic displacement and institutional racism” against Arabs.) Among the delegation’s members was Tammika Mallory, co-chair of last year’s Women’s March and an outspoken supporter of the antisemitic Rev. Louis Farrakhan. Mallory has been participating in Farrakhan’s rallies “regularly for over 30 years,” she has acknowledged. And yet “oppressive” Israel allowed her to enter.

(full article online)

Columbia vs. the Jews, Again


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel celebrates its Independence Day in Cairo for first time since Arab Spring


----------



## Sixties Fan

April stats show number of tourists jumped 61% in 2 years.

(full article online)

Israel becoming more popular as a tourist destination


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Can we agree that you are clueless regarding the silly “apartheid” slogan?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Why all the excitement? Haven't you heard? BDS is not working.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the excitement? Haven't you heard? BDS is not working.
Click to expand...

*
THIS:
*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​

Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.

By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
_Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_



P F Tinmore said:


> Media Removed - No Text


*(COMMENT)*

In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Removed - No Text
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the excitement? Haven't you heard? BDS is not working.
Click to expand...


Why the need for your flailing about when people find a reason to react and object to the virulent Jew hatreds you people espouse? 

Its pretty clear that your ideology of hate has causes and affects.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Removed - No Text
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
Click to expand...


Indeed, you missed the part about " ... free and critical thinking processes go unhindered,....."

Those attributes typically don't define processes in the Arab-Islamist world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the excitement? Haven't you heard? BDS is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the need for your flailing about when people find a reason to react and object to the virulent Jew hatreds you people espouse?
> 
> Its pretty clear that your ideology of hate has causes and affects.
Click to expand...

Why the "Jew hatred?" Did you play all of your antisemite cards?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Removed - No Text
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you missed the part about " ... free and critical thinking processes go unhindered,....."
> 
> Those attributes typically don't define processes in the Arab-Islamist world.
Click to expand...

Palestinians are the most diverse and highly educated in the Arab world.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the excitement? Haven't you heard? BDS is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the need for your flailing about when people find a reason to react and object to the virulent Jew hatreds you people espouse?
> 
> Its pretty clear that your ideology of hate has causes and affects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the "Jew hatred?" Did you play all of your antisemite cards?
Click to expand...


Why the cut and paste of your usual slogans. Did you run out of 
Press TV YouTube videos? ? 

I suppose you typify the lack of "free and critical thinking processes" that plague the Arab-Islamist world.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the excitement? Haven't you heard? BDS is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the need for your flailing about when people find a reason to react and object to the virulent Jew hatreds you people espouse?
> 
> Its pretty clear that your ideology of hate has causes and affects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the "Jew hatred?" Did you play all of your antisemite cards?
Click to expand...


You come here posting videos of open calls to murder Jews,
and You still ask those questions? 

Some Zebras live in denial about their stripes... Jew haters are not smarter.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Removed - No Text
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, you missed the part about " ... free and critical thinking processes go unhindered,....."
> 
> Those attributes typically don't define processes in the Arab-Islamist world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians are the most diverse and highly educated in the Arab world.
Click to expand...


"...... because I say so".


Gaza Strip Religion Facts & Stats

Religions . Muslim (predominantly Sunni) 99.3%, Christian 0.7%

How, umm, diverse.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_

To force entry into an already existing diverse culture often results in alienation.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Removed - No Text
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip represent an unacceptable threat to Israeli cutlture _(not necessarily limited to the Jewish Culture)_. 

"Jihad in Palestine is not terrorism. Jihad in Palestine is a sacred duty." 
— Yusef Rizka, Representative of HAMAS

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the excitement? Haven't you heard? BDS is not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the need for your flailing about when people find a reason to react and object to the virulent Jew hatreds you people espouse?
> 
> Its pretty clear that your ideology of hate has causes and affects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the "Jew hatred?" Did you play all of your antisemite cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come here posting videos of open calls to murder Jews,
> and You still ask those questions?
> 
> Some Zebras live in denial about their stripes... Jew haters are not smarter.
Click to expand...

Links?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> To force entry into an already existing diverse culture often results in alienation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Removed - No Text
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip represent an unacceptable threat to Israeli cutlture _(not necessarily limited to the Jewish Culture)_.
> 
> "Jihad in Palestine is not terrorism. Jihad in Palestine is a sacred duty."
> — Yusef Rizka, Representative of HAMAS
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

How is that?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> To force entry into an already existing diverse culture often results in alienation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Removed - No Text
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip represent an unacceptable threat to Israeli cutlture _(not necessarily limited to the Jewish Culture)_.
> 
> "Jihad in Palestine is not terrorism. Jihad in Palestine is a sacred duty."
> — Yusef Rizka, Representative of HAMAS
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that?
Click to expand...


Like this:

*Sermon delivered by 'Atallah Abu Al-Subh, former Hamas minister of culture, which aired on Al-Aqsa TV, April 8, 2011, translation by MEMRI*
"Whoever is killed by a Jew receives the reward of two martyrs, because the very thing that the Jews did to the prophets was done to him.

"The Jews are the most despicable and contemptible nation to crawl upon the face of the Earth, because they have displayed hostility to Allah.

"Allah will kill the Jews in the hell of the world to come, just like they killed the believers in the hell of this world.

"The Jews kill anyone who believes in Allah. They do not want to see any peace whatsoever on Earth."



How's that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> To force entry into an already existing diverse culture often results in alienation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Removed - No Text
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip represent an unacceptable threat to Israeli cutlture _(not necessarily limited to the Jewish Culture)_.
> 
> "Jihad in Palestine is not terrorism. Jihad in Palestine is a sacred duty."
> — Yusef Rizka, Representative of HAMAS
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Sermon delivered by 'Atallah Abu Al-Subh, former Hamas minister of culture, which aired on Al-Aqsa TV, April 8, 2011, translation by MEMRI*
> "Whoever is killed by a Jew receives the reward of two martyrs, because the very thing that the Jews did to the prophets was done to him.
> 
> "The Jews are the most despicable and contemptible nation to crawl upon the face of the Earth, because they have displayed hostility to Allah.
> 
> "Allah will kill the Jews in the hell of the world to come, just like they killed the believers in the hell of this world.
> 
> "The Jews kill anyone who believes in Allah. They do not want to see any peace whatsoever on Earth."
> 
> 
> 
> How's that?
Click to expand...

MEMRI always scraped the bottom of the barrel for their propaganda.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> To force entry into an already existing diverse culture often results in alienation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip represent an unacceptable threat to Israeli cutlture _(not necessarily limited to the Jewish Culture)_.
> 
> "Jihad in Palestine is not terrorism. Jihad in Palestine is a sacred duty."
> — Yusef Rizka, Representative of HAMAS
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Sermon delivered by 'Atallah Abu Al-Subh, former Hamas minister of culture, which aired on Al-Aqsa TV, April 8, 2011, translation by MEMRI*
> "Whoever is killed by a Jew receives the reward of two martyrs, because the very thing that the Jews did to the prophets was done to him.
> 
> "The Jews are the most despicable and contemptible nation to crawl upon the face of the Earth, because they have displayed hostility to Allah.
> 
> "Allah will kill the Jews in the hell of the world to come, just like they killed the believers in the hell of this world.
> 
> "The Jews kill anyone who believes in Allah. They do not want to see any peace whatsoever on Earth."
> 
> 
> 
> How's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEMRI always scraped the bottom of the barrel for their propaganda.
Click to expand...


Links to fatah facebook pages and exact quotes from your Hamas heroes are propaganda?

You're letting your bruised, tender Islamo-sensibilities interfere with rational thought processes.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> To force entry into an already existing diverse culture often results in alienation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip represent an unacceptable threat to Israeli cutlture _(not necessarily limited to the Jewish Culture)_.
> 
> "Jihad in Palestine is not terrorism. Jihad in Palestine is a sacred duty."
> — Yusef Rizka, Representative of HAMAS
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Sermon delivered by 'Atallah Abu Al-Subh, former Hamas minister of culture, which aired on Al-Aqsa TV, April 8, 2011, translation by MEMRI*
> "Whoever is killed by a Jew receives the reward of two martyrs, because the very thing that the Jews did to the prophets was done to him.
> 
> "The Jews are the most despicable and contemptible nation to crawl upon the face of the Earth, because they have displayed hostility to Allah.
> 
> "Allah will kill the Jews in the hell of the world to come, just like they killed the believers in the hell of this world.
> 
> "The Jews kill anyone who believes in Allah. They do not want to see any peace whatsoever on Earth."
> 
> 
> 
> How's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEMRI always scraped the bottom of the barrel for their propaganda.
Click to expand...


*Think again, MEMRI translates virtually all Arab media.*

So it's either You considering all media coming from Arab stations as the "barrel bottom" ...or You're coming to senses, which is unlikely.


Probably just another case of You making a fool of Yourself without even understanding.


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Work Visa Cancelled, HRW Falsely Denies BDS and Demonization Promotion


----------



## Sixties Fan

ALERT: Anti-Israel coordinating group to launch municipal-level campaigns against Israel in June


----------



## Sixties Fan

When the controversy over antisemitism and Tamika Mallory first flared up, I noted that it had one very interesting characteristic: it wasn't about Israel. This is somewhat uncommon in left-of-center antisemitism disputes, and one could almost hear the gears grinding in Mallory's would-be defenders. So used to having "criticism of Israel isn't antisemitic" as their "get-out-of-talking-about-antisemitism-free" card, they were left almost dumbstruck.

Mallory has been notoriously resistant to any serious reckoning with antisemitic sentiment on her part. She views herself as the victim here, and so she's seemingly cast about for new avenues to antagonize her Jewish tormentors. First it was going after the ADL. Now, as part of a "fact-finding" trip to Israel, it's blaming Netanyahu for Trump's border wall and Muslim ban.

(full article online)

The Debate Link: Tamika Mallory's Israel Rehabilitation Tour


----------



## Sixties Fan

It seems the _Guardian_ wants to shut down all social and cultural life in Israel. Last week it published an article which accused the Jewish state of “sportswashing” its reputation by hosting the Giro d’Italia‘s first leg, irrespective of the fact that Israel had obviously been invited to host it!

Implicit in the accusation of “sportswashing” is the historical antisemitic trope of “dishonest Jews” manipulating the world via unethical business practice.

This antisemitic trope has reared its ugly head yet again today with the _Guardian_ publishing a letter by artists. The letter is about the Seret International Film Festival currently underway in London. The letter states:
(vide online)

Again there’s the implicit notion of “dishonest Jews” manipulating others in an unethical manner.

The artists then use Israel’s dealing of the current unrest in Gaza to “call on our cinema, media and cultural institutions to uphold basic ethical standards: they should refuse to provide platforms for national celebrations sponsored by a regime that is guilty of systematic and large-scale human rights violations.”

This is a call for a racist boycott. The boycott, divestment and sanctions movement (BDS) is simply a call for the destruction of the Jewish state (mainly via the so-called Palestinian “right of return”). In 2014 the Tricycle Theatre cancelled the Jewish Film Festival in response to similar pressure but London’s Jewish community protested outside. The Tricycle eventually apologised.

The artists in this letter claim “large numbers of unarmed protesters in Gaza are killed or maimed with impunity by Israeli snipers”. However, it seems, 80% of those killed in the recent Gaza riots have been terrorists. And the two “journalists” cited in the letter who died, Yaser Murtaja and Ahmed Abu Hussein, seem to have had links to terrorist groups; Murtaja with Hamas and Abu Hussein with the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.

(full article online)

Guardian publishes antisemitic letter which calls for a boycott of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The National Bureau for Vigilance Against Anti-Semitism on Tuesday accused the cosignatories of “trying to discriminate against the only Jewish democratic state” while “staying blind, deaf, and mute when it comes to Palestinian anti-Semitic culture in which theaters, cinemas, and music are used to propagate this hatred in schools” in the West Bank and Gaza.

In addition to Godard, the maker of “Breathless,” the petition also was signed by Eyal Sivan, an Israel-born director who in 2001, amid anti-Semitic assaults in France, said that “Jewish Agency agents have one way of increasing aliyah: Burning synagogues.” He also said Jews in France were paying the price for “the colonial and murderous situation that has prevailed for more than fifty years in Israel-Palestine.”

The philosopher Alain Finkielkraut called Sivan a “Jewish anti-Semite,” leading the director to sue Finkielkraut for libel. Sivan lost the trial. In 2013, Eyal said that “Zionism runs France.”

Godard has faced accusations of anti-Semitism in France. He has denied this allegation, stating his father was anti-Semitic but he is merely anti-Zionist.

Godard worked in 1970 on a film titled “Until Victory,” depicting the “Palestinian struggle for independence,” partially bankrolled by the Arab League. It was never completed. It features alternating images of former Israeli Prime Minister Golda Meir and Adolf Hitler.

(full article online)

French New Wave pioneer Jean-Luc Godard joins Israel cinema boycott


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Palestinian US students slam Muslim chaplain for defending campus Hillel


----------



## Sixties Fan

23 Science Ministers to attend innovation mega-event in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Photos of Israel at 70 celebrations in Cairo ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> To force entry into an already existing diverse culture often results in alienation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip represent an unacceptable threat to Israeli cutlture _(not necessarily limited to the Jewish Culture)_.
> 
> "Jihad in Palestine is not terrorism. Jihad in Palestine is a sacred duty."
> — Yusef Rizka, Representative of HAMAS
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Sermon delivered by 'Atallah Abu Al-Subh, former Hamas minister of culture, which aired on Al-Aqsa TV, April 8, 2011, translation by MEMRI*
> "Whoever is killed by a Jew receives the reward of two martyrs, because the very thing that the Jews did to the prophets was done to him.
> 
> "The Jews are the most despicable and contemptible nation to crawl upon the face of the Earth, because they have displayed hostility to Allah.
> 
> "Allah will kill the Jews in the hell of the world to come, just like they killed the believers in the hell of this world.
> 
> "The Jews kill anyone who believes in Allah. They do not want to see any peace whatsoever on Earth."
> 
> 
> 
> How's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEMRI always scraped the bottom of the barrel for their propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Think again, MEMRI translates virtually all Arab media.*
> 
> So it's either You considering all media coming from Arab stations as the "barrel bottom" ...or You're coming to senses, which is unlikely.
> 
> 
> Probably just another case of You making a fool of Yourself without even understanding.
Click to expand...

MEMRI and PMW record everything then takes the worst of the worst and puts them out like they are typical.

I can post Palestinians all day long that you will never see on MEMRI because they are not the nut cases that MEMRI focuses on.

Here is a Palestinian woman who is constantly under attack by the Zionist lobby but you will never see her on MEMRI.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

Vienna hotel cancels BDS talk by South African terrorism financier






BDS
22:26 | 06/28/17

VIENNA HOTEL CANCELS BDS TALK BY SOUTH AFRICAN TERRORISM FINANCIER
By BENJAMIN WEINTHAL
_





BDS activists in Berlin. (photo credit:" REUTERS)
The planned talk titled “Israel & Apartheid South Africa – How Valid are the Comparisons?” was slated to take place on Friday and has been re-located to the Austrian-Arab Meeting Center.
The Hotel Arcotel pulled the plug on a BDS event last week with Farid Esack, a South African Islamic theologian, who has raised money for a Palestinian terrorist._


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Building the BDS Movement for Justice in Palestine with Chris Hedges*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Chris Hedges on "Israel's War on American Universities"*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Intel sees ‘significant’ investments in Israeli startups in 2018


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sussex Uni Palestine Awareness Week 2014 - Ben White *

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

The self-hate at +972 is remarkable: Justifying BDS targeting Israel's Eurovision entry  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> To force entry into an already existing diverse culture often results in alienation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------  In Brief  -----------------------------------------*​
> 
> Decades of research by organizational scientists, psychologists, sociologists, economists and demographers show that socially diverse groups (that is, those with a diversity of race, ethnicity, gender and sexual orientation) are more innovative than homogeneous groups.
> It seems obvious that a group of people with diverse individual expertise would be better than a homogeneous group at solving complex, nonroutine problems. It is less obvious that social diversity should work in the same way—yet the science shows that it does.
> This is not only because people with different backgrounds bring new information. Simply interacting with individuals who are different forces group members to prepare better, to anticipate alternative viewpoints and to expect that reaching consensus will take effort.
> 
> By Katherine W. Phillips - October 1, 2014
> أعرض هذا باللغة العربية
> _Scientific American - Politics and Ethics_
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In any group as diverse as Jewish culture, in which the free and critical thinking processes go unhindered, there is a certain inevitability that differences in opinion will occur.  Does this mean the culture is torn apart? _(RHETORICAL)_  No!
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is the inclusion of Palestinians a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip represent an unacceptable threat to Israeli cutlture _(not necessarily limited to the Jewish Culture)_.
> 
> "Jihad in Palestine is not terrorism. Jihad in Palestine is a sacred duty."
> — Yusef Rizka, Representative of HAMAS
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Sermon delivered by 'Atallah Abu Al-Subh, former Hamas minister of culture, which aired on Al-Aqsa TV, April 8, 2011, translation by MEMRI*
> "Whoever is killed by a Jew receives the reward of two martyrs, because the very thing that the Jews did to the prophets was done to him.
> 
> "The Jews are the most despicable and contemptible nation to crawl upon the face of the Earth, because they have displayed hostility to Allah.
> 
> "Allah will kill the Jews in the hell of the world to come, just like they killed the believers in the hell of this world.
> 
> "The Jews kill anyone who believes in Allah. They do not want to see any peace whatsoever on Earth."
> 
> 
> 
> How's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEMRI always scraped the bottom of the barrel for their propaganda.
Click to expand...

*
MEMRI always scraped the bottom of the barrel
*
And what's at the bottom of the barrel? Oh, right, Islam.


----------



## Hollie

Arab-Moslem apartheid. A policy beginning in 632 CE.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[   What did the Palestinians have to do with the Holocaust,  Ashrawi asks. 
The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, is the answer, this person should have replied.
The 1942 Farhoud in Iraq.  The Bosnian SS troop.  The years he spent in Berlin and
his friendship with the Nazis . Wanting to build concentration camps for the Jews of Palestine
once the Nazis won the war, if they did.

For some reason, some Jews, and non-Jews, forget all about that when faced with the Palestinian question:

"What did we have to do with the Holocaust' ?  ]


When the Palestinian Side Will Not Listen


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sen. Cardin (D-MD) Feels the Heat Over Israel Anti-Boycott Act*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Tehon

P F Tinmore said:


> *Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*
> 
> **


"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...." 

Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Nice deflection video.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection video.
Click to expand...


Your usual retreat.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Tehon said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.
Click to expand...


*"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
*
Occupation? Of what again?


----------



## Tehon

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
> *
> Occupation? Of what again?
Click to expand...

Palestine


----------



## Hollie

Tehon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
> *
> Occupation? Of what again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine
Click to expand...


How would israelis be occupying their own land?


----------



## Tehon

Hollie said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
> *
> Occupation? Of what again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would israelis be occupying their own land?
Click to expand...

What kind of question is this?

How do Mexicans occupy their own land? Derp


----------



## Shusha

Tehon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
> *
> Occupation? Of what again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine
Click to expand...


Israel is not there illegally.  Israel is a sovereign nation with full and total territorial rights, in law, by recognition of her people's historical rights and claim, through declaration and through recognition, and by her work to achieve a stable and secure government, infrastructure and economy.  

There is no occupation.  Why?  Because the border between Israel and Arab Palestine can only be determined through treaty.  Until the territories belonging to each peoples seeking sovereignty and territorial integrity are defined by treaty and agreement -- there can be no occupation.  And certainly not by Israel who has the much stronger claim to the territory in its entirety.  

The conflict is not endless.  It will end when Arab Palestinians give up their foolish, immoral and illegal ideas that Israel must not exist.  Oh, wait, maybe it is endless after all.


----------



## Hollie

Tehon said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
> *
> Occupation? Of what again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would israelis be occupying their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of question is this?
> 
> How do Mexicans occupy their own land? Derp
Click to expand...


You made an attempt to answer your own question. So tell us what land is being illegally occupied?


----------



## Tehon

Hollie said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
> *
> Occupation? Of what again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would israelis be occupying their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of question is this?
> 
> How do Mexicans occupy their own land? Derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made an attempt to answer your own question. So tell us what land is being illegally occupied?
Click to expand...

Palestine


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Tehon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
> *
> Occupation? Of what again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine
Click to expand...


Israel didn't invade and occupy a nation of Palestine. 
How can they be occupying it?


----------



## toobfreak

Tehon said:


> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."



Hey, I'd like to send Israel a care package or two to help 'em out.  You got a good mailing address?  Maybe some good gourmet food and cigars for the fine IDF lads on the front lines fighting the good fight.  I'd like to ship it Express.  Cost is no object.


----------



## Hollie

Tehon said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
> *
> Occupation? Of what again?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would israelis be occupying their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of question is this?
> 
> How do Mexicans occupy their own land? Derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made an attempt to answer your own question. So tell us what land is being illegally occupied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine
Click to expand...


Palestine describes a loosely defined geographic area. Identify why you believe Israel is occupying a geographic area


----------



## Tehon

toobfreak said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'd like to send Israel a care package or two to help 'em out.  You got a good mailing address?  Maybe some good gourmet food and cigars for the fine IDF lads on the front lines fighting the good fight.  I'd like to ship it Express.  Cost is no object.
Click to expand...

Have at it

Knesset address:
The Knesset
Jerusalem 9195016
Israel


----------



## toobfreak

Tehon said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'd like to send Israel a care package or two to help 'em out.  You got a good mailing address?  Maybe some good gourmet food and cigars for the fine IDF lads on the front lines fighting the good fight.  I'd like to ship it Express.  Cost is no object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have at it
> 
> Knesset address:
> The Knesset
> Jerusalem 9195016
> Israel
Click to expand...



Got a Zip Code and mailing address to Palestine?  I need somewhere to send the bill.  If not for Palestine, my country and others could save billions of dollars in aide to Israel to protect them from constant threats of attack.


----------



## Tehon

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
> *
> Occupation? Of what again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel didn't invade and occupy a nation of Palestine.
> How can they be occupying it?
Click to expand...

Depends on how you define "nation".

I didn't use that term btw.


----------



## Tehon

toobfreak said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'd like to send Israel a care package or two to help 'em out.  You got a good mailing address?  Maybe some good gourmet food and cigars for the fine IDF lads on the front lines fighting the good fight.  I'd like to ship it Express.  Cost is no object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have at it
> 
> Knesset address:
> The Knesset
> Jerusalem 9195016
> Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Zip Code and mailing address to Palestine?  I need somewhere to send the bill.  If not for Palestine, my country and others could save billions of dollars in aide to Israel to protect them from constant threats of attack.
Click to expand...

Gaza Public Information Office
Address:
Al-Azhar Road (opposite Islamic University), Rimal Quarter
Gaza City
Palestinian Territory


----------



## Shusha

Tehon said:


> Depends on how you define "nation".
> 
> I didn't use that term btw.



If its not a nation you can't occupy it.  By definition.


----------



## Tehon

Shusha said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you define "nation".
> 
> I didn't use that term btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its not a nation you can't occupy it.  By definition.
Click to expand...

Here you go.


na·tion
ˈnāSH(ə)n/
_noun_

a large aggregate of people united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.


----------



## Shusha

Tehon said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you define "nation".
> 
> I didn't use that term btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its not a nation you can't occupy it.  By definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a large aggregate of people united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
Click to expand...



Sure.  That is not a legal definition, but just a general one, but we will go with that.

So you are you arguing that there are two nations in "Palestine"?  Or one?  Or three?  Or four?


----------



## Tehon

Shusha said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you define "nation".
> 
> I didn't use that term btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its not a nation you can't occupy it.  By definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a large aggregate of people united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  That is not a legal definition, but just a general one, but we will go with that.
> 
> So you are you arguing that there are two nations in "Palestine"?  Or one?  Or three?  Or four?
Click to expand...

The Palestinian territory was divided into two parts if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## member

Tehon said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you define "nation".
> 
> I didn't use that term btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its not a nation you can't occupy it.  By definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a large aggregate of people united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
Click to expand...


_wow_.

i can dream, can't i ? .........if only   .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they moved in instead......it's backward [where i come from] !!


----------



## Shusha

Tehon said:


> The Palestinian territory was divided into two parts if I'm not mistaken.



You'd have to be more specific.  It WAS divided into two parts -- an Arab homeland and a Jewish homeland.  That would be Jordan and Israel.  Meaning there is NO Palestine anymore -- it was divided into what is now Jordan and Israel.

So, I think you mean it was divided into three parts.  Jordan.  Israel.  Palestine.

Yes?  Do I understand you correctly?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tehon said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you define "nation".
> 
> I didn't use that term btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its not a nation you can't occupy it.  By definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a large aggregate of people united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
Click to expand...

Not to mention that Palestinians are actually citizens of Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how you define "nation".
> 
> I didn't use that term btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its not a nation you can't occupy it.  By definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a large aggregate of people united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention that Palestinians are actually citizens of Palestine.
Click to expand...


Not to mention that Bible Belters here in the Great Satan are actually citizens of the Bible Belt.


----------



## Tehon

Shusha said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian territory was divided into two parts if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be more specific.  It WAS divided into two parts -- an Arab homeland and a Jewish homeland.  That would be Jordan and Israel.  Meaning there is NO Palestine anymore -- it was divided into what is now Jordan and Israel.
> 
> So, I think you mean it was divided into three parts.  Jordan.  Israel.  Palestine.
> 
> Yes?  Do I understand you correctly?
Click to expand...

No, I meant it was divided into two parts. One part for a Jewish State and one for an Arab State.


----------



## Shusha

Tehon said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian territory was divided into two parts if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be more specific.  It WAS divided into two parts -- an Arab homeland and a Jewish homeland.  That would be Jordan and Israel.  Meaning there is NO Palestine anymore -- it was divided into what is now Jordan and Israel.
> 
> So, I think you mean it was divided into three parts.  Jordan.  Israel.  Palestine.
> 
> Yes?  Do I understand you correctly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I meant it was divided into two parts. One part for a Jewish State and one for an Arab State.
Click to expand...



Okay. So where exactly is Israel holding an occupation?  She isn't IN Jordan.


----------



## Tehon

Shusha said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian territory was divided into two parts if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be more specific.  It WAS divided into two parts -- an Arab homeland and a Jewish homeland.  That would be Jordan and Israel.  Meaning there is NO Palestine anymore -- it was divided into what is now Jordan and Israel.
> 
> So, I think you mean it was divided into three parts.  Jordan.  Israel.  Palestine.
> 
> Yes?  Do I understand you correctly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I meant it was divided into two parts. One part for a Jewish State and one for an Arab State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. So where exactly is Israel holding an occupation?  She isn't IN Jordan.
Click to expand...

The Palestinian territories.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Tehon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Speech VICTORY! Israel Boycotters Win In Court*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> Keep up the good fight P F Tinmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine....
> *
> Occupation? Of what again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel didn't invade and occupy a nation of Palestine.
> How can they be occupying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how you define "nation".
> 
> I didn't use that term btw.
Click to expand...



*Depends on how you define "nation".*​
_a community of people composed of one or more nationalities and possessing a more or less defined territory and government    

Definition of NATION 
_
*I didn't use that term btw.
*
If they didn't invade a nation, and take its territory, how can they be occupying territory?


----------



## rylah

Tehon said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian territory was divided into two parts if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be more specific.  It WAS divided into two parts -- an Arab homeland and a Jewish homeland.  That would be Jordan and Israel.  Meaning there is NO Palestine anymore -- it was divided into what is now Jordan and Israel.
> 
> So, I think you mean it was divided into three parts.  Jordan.  Israel.  Palestine.
> 
> Yes?  Do I understand you correctly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I meant it was divided into two parts. One part for a Jewish State and one for an Arab State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. So where exactly is Israel holding an occupation?  She isn't IN Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian territories.
Click to expand...


Then where is the Boycott Jordan campaign?


----------



## Shusha

Tehon said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian territory was divided into two parts if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be more specific.  It WAS divided into two parts -- an Arab homeland and a Jewish homeland.  That would be Jordan and Israel.  Meaning there is NO Palestine anymore -- it was divided into what is now Jordan and Israel.
> 
> So, I think you mean it was divided into three parts.  Jordan.  Israel.  Palestine.
> 
> Yes?  Do I understand you correctly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I meant it was divided into two parts. One part for a Jewish State and one for an Arab State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. So where exactly is Israel holding an occupation?  She isn't IN Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian territories.
Click to expand...


You make no sense. 

You say there are two states--the Jewish one and the Arab one. Where are the Palestinian Territories then?  Are they in the Jewish state or the Arab state?


----------



## toobfreak

Tehon said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The American citizenry has no obligation to protect Israel's endless illegal occupation of Palestine from being criticized...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'd like to send Israel a care package or two to help 'em out.  You got a good mailing address?  Maybe some good gourmet food and cigars for the fine IDF lads on the front lines fighting the good fight.  I'd like to ship it Express.  Cost is no object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have at it
> 
> Knesset address:
> The Knesset
> Jerusalem 9195016
> Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Zip Code and mailing address to Palestine?  I need somewhere to send the bill.  If not for Palestine, my country and others could save billions of dollars in aide to Israel to protect them from constant threats of attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaza Public Information Office
> Address:
> Al-Azhar Road (opposite Islamic University), Rimal Quarter
> Gaza City
> Palestinian Territory
Click to expand...



But . . . but, you are saying that "Palestine" is a Territory, not a state!  A territory is nothing more than an area of land defended by one group making claims to it against others but not yet admitted to the full rights of a state (meaning not yet universally or officially recognized).  Basically, that means that "Palestine" is nothing more than a spurious region claimed by you because it wasn't yet being claimed by anyone else.  If I show up there tomorrow with a bunch of my friends and we seize it for ourselves, then it will be "Toobstine."  So in other words, "Palestine" is an undefined unofficial region occupied by marauders and vagabonds seeking to gain recognition of themselves by threatening and terrorizing its neighbors------  in this case, Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BDS movement, above all, wants every mention of Israel anywhere to be associated with "apartheid" or "genocide" or whatever negative words they can dream up.

The Lisbon crowd shows that despite years of efforts, all the haters combined cannot compete with a single talented Israeli woman.

(full article online)

Netta wins #Eurovision for Israel - and this video of Lisbon crowds dancing to her shows huge #BDSFail ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tunisian lawmaker:  'Normalization with Israel is in our interest'


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Anti-Israel Activists in Shock*

The Israeli song “Toy” was considered one of the favorites to win the Eurovision contest. Before the contest, last year’s winner, who hands over the trophy to this year’s winner, was interviewed. He was asked how he would feel handing over the trophy to Israel. His response in the following video represents much of the anti-Israel sentiment that exists in Europe. Yet, Israel won the popular vote and Europe is in shock! They didn’t want to mention Jerusalem in the broadcast, so Neta mentioned it. Not only that. They didn’t want to mention Jerusalem.  Now they will actually produce Eurovision 2019 in Jerusalem! Talk about karma!!! Europe is against Jerusalem being recognized as Israel’s capital, and now their number one event will take place next year in Jerusalem!

(full article online)

Israel Wins EUROVISION. Europe is in Shock


----------



## Sixties Fan

Albania, Angola, Austria, Cameroon, Congo, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Ivory Coast, Czech Republic, Dominican Republic, El Salvador, Ethiopia, Georgia, Guatemala, Honduras, Hungary, Kenya, Macedonia, Burma, Nigeria, Panama, Peru, the Philippines, Romania, Rwanda, Serbia, South Sudan, Thailand, Ukraine, Vietnam, Paraguay, Tanzania and Zambia.

(full article online)

Here's the list of countries the PLO will want to boycott for participating in US Embassy celebrations ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ When some Christian countries get petty and more petty about their hatred of Jews, and their sovereignty over Jewish land.
Here we have how so many Christians do forget whose land it is.]

Emmett O’Brien, a lawmaker from Ireland’s Limerick County, criticized the European Parliament lawmakers on Twitter for politicizing the cultural event. “So much pathetic hate against Israel,” he wrote, asking them to condemn Hamas. Others accused Boylan of supporting anti-Semitism, which she denied.

Órla Nic Biorna, a regional lawmaker for Sinn Féin, an Irish nationalist movement that was affiliated with the now-defunct Provisional Irish Republican Army terrorist group, wrote on Twitter: ”Shocked at the support for Israel tonight in the Eurovision. *People seem to forget that they are a Zionist state illegally occupying Palestine.”*

Irish politicians call for boycotting Israel after Eurovision win


----------



## Sixties Fan

From minute 7:05, you can see the presenters proudly mention the city of Jerusalem, Israel in French, Hebrew and English.

Wonder what changed in the last 20 years?

(video online)

A Flashback To The 1999 Eurovision Song Contest In Israel

[ What changed?  BDS and Muslims moving to Europe, and a concerted effort to vilify and isolate Israel.  Look, Ma !   They have failed    ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Intel green lights $5 billion investment in Israel plant


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Representative in Washington Recalled by Abbas After Jerusalem Embassy Opening


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinian Representative in Washington Recalled by Abbas After Jerusalem Embassy Opening



Good. Don't let him or any other "Palestinian" representative back into the country.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Yes we should boycott the Eurovision,” he wrote on Twitter on Tuesday. “We have to punish the right-wing government in Israel for its crimes against the Palestinian people and its denial of their rights.”


Jabareen said the boycott is also justified as a protest against the moving of the US embassy to Jerusalem "in sharp contrast to the position of the Europeans and the rest of the world." He said he will ask the European Union to consider joining in his call. 

Almost immediately, several other MKs slammed Jabareen’s statement.

Likud MK Amir Ohana said it is “so terrible for you when it is good for Israel, huh Yousef?”

Writing on Twitter, Ohana said “you can continue to rage, to protest, to burn and to punish while the citizens of Israel will continue to blossom, to thrive, to celebrate and to break records – and, yes, to protect ourselves from murderous Arab aggression.”

Later in the day, Deputy Minister Michael Oren sent a request to the Knesset Ethics Committee to take disciplinary action against Jabareen.

“It is inconceivable that a member of Knesset, who receives a salary from the State of Israel and from the taxpayers, is calling for a boycott of the state he serves,” Oren wrote in the letter. “This is inappropriate, immoral and unethical.”

Yisrael Beytenu MK Oded Forer slammed Jabareen for “once again acting maliciously against the State of Israel.”

(full article online)

Joint List MK: Boycott the Eurovision in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Israel won the Eurovision before, and no calls to boycott it.  Forward to 2018, BDS is in full bloom and the haters need to hate 
Let them boycott.  ] 


Dublin mayor: Ireland should boycott Eurovision 2019 - Israel News - Jerusalem Post


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkish Agricultural Imports Banned After Expulsion of Israeli Ambassador


----------



## Sixties Fan

Credit Suisse to pump $250 million into Israeli health tech venture fund aMoon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mercedes to test autonomous electric sedan in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spanish-Catalonian journalist Pilar Rahola addresses audience in Herzliya


----------



## Sixties Fan

Messi’s Argentina to play soccer match in Israel despite cancellation fears


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netta's 'Toy' hits top 10 on iTunes globally


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defying boycott call, Iceland says it will take part in Jerusalem Eurovision


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Epic Trolling of BDS-Holes


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...-up-week-of-unprecedented-success/2018/05/17/


----------



## José

A gift from the palestinian people to Tehon for courageously defending their rights:


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Does the 1st amendment cover incitement to violence and blood libels based on race/ethnicity?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prince Charles Will Be Guest of Honor at UK Concert Celebrating Israeli Arts and Culture


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another disruption of an event by pro-Palestinian protesters has occurred, this time at an event in UCLA.

On May 17, UCLA’s Students Supporting Israel club hosted an “Indigenous Peoples Unite!” event in which a panel of speakers from Armenian, Kurdish and Jewish communities discussed stories about the history and struggles of their respective peoples. Toward the end of the event, one of the protesters went to the front of the stage and tore down the Armenian flag, snarling, “This is my f––ing flag.”

“The intimidation, marginalization, vandalism, emotional and physical attacks, disregard for First Amendment rights, as well as non-compliance with police officers is absolutely unacceptable and a clear violation of True Bruin Values and the student code of conduct,” Lerner wrote. “We are incredibly proud of how our Jewish and pro-Israel students responded and have been working with them throughout the day to determine best steps forward. We encourage the University to fully investigate the incident and take all appropriate disciplinary action against students and groups responsible.”

The protests can be seen at around the 41-minute mark of the video below:

(full article online)

Pro-Palestinian Protesters Disrupt UCLA ‘Indigenous Peoples’ Event


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s amusing to consider that Ehud Barak was probably the second most generous Israeli prime minister in the terms he offered the Palestinian Authority in exchange for peace (the most insanely generous was Ehud Olmert). It should be noted that all the American participants in the 2000 Camp David summit with Barak and then Chairman Yasser Arafat agreed that the point over which the summit failed had to do with the PLO’s unwillingness to give up the Right of return. Meaning, they could not recognize Israel’s legitimate borders.

If you read the “Days of Palestine” texts and follow their slogans, that’s still the main bone of contention: in the end, Israel should not exist, it should be replaced by a Palestinian State.

Now even Ehud Barak knows.

(full article online)

Watch: 18 Anti-Israel Protesters Arrested for Blowing Up Ehud Barak’s JCC Appearance


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to host the air forces of the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nigerian Heart Surgeons Train to Save African Children’s Lives at Sheba Medical Center


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Lebanon expels BBC journalist for reporting from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Irish Singer Offers to Perform Next Year at Eurovision in Israel, Despite Boycott Push


----------



## rylah

*Who can  boycott whom?*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Renault-Nissan-Mitsubishi sees Israeli tech as key to future of cars


----------



## Sixties Fan

Louisiana Joins America’s Anti-BDS Movement


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinians Warmly Welcome Gilberto Gil’s Cancellation of Tel Aviv Gig Following Israel’s Massacre in Gaza *

May 21, 2018, Occupied Palestine — 
Palestinians have warmly received the news of Brazilian legend Gilberto Gil’s cancellation of his performance in Tel Aviv, scheduled for July 4, in response to what Palestinians and some international observers have termed as Israel’s “massacre” of over 100 civilians in Gaza over the past few weeks.

Gil, who has won multiple Grammy and Latin Grammy Awards and has served as minister of culture in Brazil, is widely regarded as among Latin America’s most prominent musicians.

Palestinians Warmly Welcome Gilberto Gil’s Cancellation of Tel Aviv Gig Following Israel’s Massacre in Gaza


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinians Warmly Welcome Gilberto Gil’s Cancellation of Tel Aviv Gig Following Israel’s Massacre in Gaza *
> 
> May 21, 2018, Occupied Palestine —
> Palestinians have warmly received the news of Brazilian legend Gilberto Gil’s cancellation of his performance in Tel Aviv, scheduled for July 4, in response to what Palestinians and some international observers have termed as Israel’s “massacre” of over 100 civilians in Gaza over the past few weeks.
> 
> Gil, who has won multiple Grammy and Latin Grammy Awards and has served as minister of culture in Brazil, is widely regarded as among Latin America’s most prominent musicians.
> 
> Palestinians Warmly Welcome Gilberto Gil’s Cancellation of Tel Aviv Gig Following Israel’s Massacre in Gaza



"Massacre". How fortunate for you to have Islamo-dead bodies to parade around. But, the "massacre" slogan is a bit melodramatic.

How about "culling the herd"?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinians Warmly Welcome Gilberto Gil’s Cancellation of Tel Aviv Gig Following Israel’s Massacre in Gaza *
> 
> May 21, 2018, Occupied Palestine —
> Palestinians have warmly received the news of Brazilian legend Gilberto Gil’s cancellation of his performance in Tel Aviv, scheduled for July 4, in response to what Palestinians and some international observers have termed as Israel’s “massacre” of over 100 civilians in Gaza over the past few weeks.
> 
> Gil, who has won multiple Grammy and Latin Grammy Awards and has served as minister of culture in Brazil, is widely regarded as among Latin America’s most prominent musicians.
> 
> Palestinians Warmly Welcome Gilberto Gil’s Cancellation of Tel Aviv Gig Following Israel’s Massacre in Gaza



Its like a tidal wave coming, and you can't swim.


Business & Innovation news from Israel | The Jerusalem Post

*VOLKSWAGEN GROUP LAUNCHES TEL AVIV INNOVATION CENTER*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinians Warmly Welcome Gilberto Gil’s Cancellation of Tel Aviv Gig Following Israel’s Massacre in Gaza *
> 
> May 21, 2018, Occupied Palestine —
> Palestinians have warmly received the news of Brazilian legend Gilberto Gil’s cancellation of his performance in Tel Aviv, scheduled for July 4, in response to what Palestinians and some international observers have termed as Israel’s “massacre” of over 100 civilians in Gaza over the past few weeks.
> 
> Gil, who has won multiple Grammy and Latin Grammy Awards and has served as minister of culture in Brazil, is widely regarded as among Latin America’s most prominent musicians.
> 
> Palestinians Warmly Welcome Gilberto Gil’s Cancellation of Tel Aviv Gig Following Israel’s Massacre in Gaza



A foot race. And you have two left sneakers. 


Jabil opens Israel optics innovation center - Globes English


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaming Giant Electronic Arts Setting Up Israel Development Center


----------



## Sixties Fan

World stamp championship heads to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Guatemalan government responded (autotranslated) that "it is respectful of the sovereign decisions of the States and has the interest to maintain cordial and cooperative bilateral relations with all the States with which we maintain established diplomatic relations.. So far there is no treaty of cooperation [with the Arab League.]

"The Republic of Guatemala and the League of Arab States have a mechanism of Political Consultations, which promotes coordination to carry out an exchange of information, however it is important to clarify that there is no instrument on International Cooperation and to date there is no official communication on the subject."

Essentially, the 2013 agreement was a piece of paper that no one has done anything with yet.

Meanwhile,  the Guatemala-Israel Fund for Investment and Development announced $2 billion in joint projects between the two countries.

(full article online)

Arab League cancels a worthless agreement with Guatemala over Jerusalem. Israel more than makes up for it. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Delegate Storms Out of International Forum after Show of Support for Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*In Legislative Upset, Win Scored for the Right to Boycott in Support of Palestinian Rights
*
A five-month grassroots campaign led by human rights groups and the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) of Missouri celebrated a win on Friday, May 18, 2018, when the Missouri legislature failed to pass legislation that would have denied state contracts worth over $10,000 to businesses and organizations boycotting Israel over its subjugation and dispossession of the Palestinian people.

The legislation was widely predicted to pass, enjoying widespread support by right-wing Missouri legislators with House Bill 2179 sponsored by GOP Speaker of the House Todd Richardson; and Senate Bill (SB) 849 co-sponsored by Majority Floor Leader, Republican Sen. Mike Kehoe, and Democratic Sen. Jill Schupp. Disgraced Gov. Eric Greitens helped prompt the legislative push, following his November trip to Israel, where he met with officials keen to punish supporters of the *Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement* for Palestinian rights.

Missouri Bill Targetting Right to Boycott Fails


----------



## Hollie

The BDS playbook has been put into practice so often and so routinely that I was recently able to boil it down to a simple set of endlessly repeated steps, but the New Orleans version can be summed up as: (1) find a progressive organization concerned over, but not hugely informed about, international affairs; (2) ask the group to pass a generic divestment proposal that claims to support general human rights, without mentioning BDS (or even Israel) specifically; and (3) once said generic proposal passes, take to the airwaves declaring that the institution is now fully aboard the BDS “Israel = Apartheid” bandwagon.


BDS, Fail, Repeat - Divest This


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNICEF Chooses Israeli Platform for Campaign to Fight Infant Mortality


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rock legend Don McLean returns to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The headline in the Arabi21 site says that Israel is not happy with mere normalization with Arabs, but wants more and more. 

Obviously because insisting on being treated like any other country is simply more evidence of Jews acting above their station.

(full article online)

Arabs upset at Israeli attempts to force showing Israel's flag at Arab sporting events ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Calls on European Union to Stop Funding Pro-BDS Groups


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: England’s Lacrosse Team Falls in Love with Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

University in Samaria Hosts Students from Around the World for Debate Contest


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> The headline in the Arabi21 site says that Israel is not happy with mere normalization with Arabs, but wants more and more.
> 
> Obviously because insisting on being treated like any other country is simply more evidence of Jews acting above their station.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arabs upset at Israeli attempts to force showing Israel's flag at Arab sporting events ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> The headline in the Arabi21 site says that Israel is not happy with mere normalization with Arabs, but wants more and more.
> 
> Obviously because insisting on being treated like any other country is simply more evidence of Jews acting above their station.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arabs upset at Israeli attempts to force showing Israel's flag at Arab sporting events ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


it never ends with these idiots. 

Not a peep, not a whisper from Arabs-Moslems when ISIS was waving their flag over the slaughtered dead, mutilated bodies of thousands upon thousands of Arabs-Moslems. 

Let Israel unfurl a flag and wait for the whinefest to begin.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The headline in the Arabi21 site says that Israel is not happy with mere normalization with Arabs, but wants more and more.
> 
> Obviously because insisting on being treated like any other country is simply more evidence of Jews acting above their station.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arabs upset at Israeli attempts to force showing Israel's flag at Arab sporting events ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The headline in the Arabi21 site says that Israel is not happy with mere normalization with Arabs, but wants more and more.
> 
> Obviously because insisting on being treated like any other country is simply more evidence of Jews acting above their station.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arabs upset at Israeli attempts to force showing Israel's flag at Arab sporting events ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it never ends with these idiots.
> 
> Not a peep, not a whisper from Arabs-Moslems when ISIS was waving their flag over the slaughtered dead, mutilated bodies of thousands upon thousands of Arabs-Moslems.
> 
> Let Israel unfurl a flag and wait for the whinefest to begin.
Click to expand...

But, anything from Islam is acceptable amongst Muslims because....it is Islam

Israel/Jews, must bow to Islam.

Don't we know that by now?  1400 years of servitude to Islam?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Professor Elected to Executive Board of UN Health Body


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Omar Barghouti at the Oireachtas Foreign Affairs Committee (10/5/18)*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Andrew Kadi: The Palestinian BDS Campaign: What It Is, How It Is Growing,*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Omar Barghouti at the Oireachtas Foreign Affairs Committee (10/5/18)*
> 
> **


Wow, how telling that banner is on the video.

"Growing non-violent civil society movement"

Someone needs to tell the Arabs of Gaza, the PA and in Israel
that they are supposed to be "non-violent".

No knives, scissors, car ramming, screw drivers, rocks, blocks (one IDF soldier was just murdered by one), firebombs, molotov cocktails, explosive kites, incendiary kites.


Have they ever heard of Gandhi or Martin Luther King?

I guess not.

They love to pose in front of photos of them, but follow in their footsteps.......too non Muslim for them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Enrique Iglesias can be your 'Hero' in Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

In rare move, Russian embassy to host its National Day party in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tickets for Messi appearance in Jerusalem sell out in 20 minutes


----------



## Sixties Fan

There were friends and relatives who distanced themselves from me, but I don't care, my goal is to return something to the country," says Mahmoud, 19, a resident of one of the Arab villages in central Israel. Mahmoud joined the IDF last October and the Givati Brigade last March, and recently completed basic training and is now continuing his advanced training, reports _Israel Hayom_.

The fact that Mahmud is a combat fighter is not at all obvious. He is an Israeli Arab, a Muslim, who serves in a position likely to present him with dilemmas. He is one of the only combat Arabs in the IDF, who can be counted on the fingers of not many hands. Despite the complexity, he does not get confused and notes that even when deploys in Gaza or Judea and Samaria, he will continue to serve his country - the State of Israel.

(full article online)

Meet Mahmoud: Arab, Israeli, Givati fighter


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  MESA: Israeli Government Involved in Cyberbullying US College Students  *
 
*A letter from the Middle East Studies Association to Israeli Security Minister Gilad Erdan charges Israeli government harassment of American students.*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *  MESA: Israeli Government Involved in Cyberbullying US College Students  *
> 
> *A letter from the Middle East Studies Association to Israeli Security Minister Gilad Erdan charges Israeli government harassment of American students.*



That’s a joke, right?


----------



## Sixties Fan

JNS.org – As Israel celebrates its 70th birthday, the global Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement has been propagating the idea of ”anti-normalization,” advocating for complete and total isolation of Israel, rejecting any interaction between Arabs and Jews, and claiming that Jews cannot have a nation-state.

At every stage of normalizing Palestinian relations with Israel — especially during the Oslo years — extremist factions opposed the very idea of talking with Israelis. This is now the core mission of the BDS movement. Moreover, at every juncture where Israel tries to highlight its global contributions and humanism, it gets slapped for hiding its true “evil nature.” One example is highlighting Israel’s enlightened treatment of gays by declaring it “pink-washing.”

Overcoming anti-normalization is not a simple task, but it begins with demanding normalization and acceptance. This necessity is illustrated in Avi Jorisch’s latest book Thou Shalt Innovate: How Israeli Ingenuity Repairs the World. Jorisch selected 15 technological innovations and their entrepreneurs from such fields as pharmaceuticals, solar power, defense, agriculture, and cyber-security. Through personal stories, Jorisch is able to share the stories of compelling individuals who represent the ingenuity and tenacity of Israel and Israelis.

What makes this book unique is that it is a clear departure from the author’s previous work. Jorisch, a seasoned Middle East analyst with expertise in Hezbollah and Iran, is no stranger to the Middle East or its threats.

(full article online)

Tapping Into the Brilliance of Israel and the Zionist Dream


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Boycott Fail ]

The IDF seized a boat which was launched from the Gaza Strip in an attempt to break Israel's partial blockade of the Hamas-run enclave Tuesday.

The seized boat was launched as part of the “reverse flotilla," an attempt to mirror efforts by prior flotillas which attempted to force their way to the Gaza Strip from the Mediterranean by running the blockade in the opposite direction.

The IDF stated that 17 sailors were on the seized boat.

The IDF also sent medical forces to treat any sick or injured people who may have been on board.

The boat will be towed to the naval base in Ashdod.

Special US envoy to the Middle East Jason Greenblatt slammed Hamas over the planned flotilla Monday, calling it a ‘cynical’ bid to preserve the terror organization’s power.

(full article online)

IDF stops 'Reverse Flotilla' boat


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



No shows were booked in the first place, Shakira actually said she's looking forward to performing in Israel:

"The media has incorrectly reported that Shakira will be performing in Tel Aviv this summer. While no dates this summer will work, Shakira and Live Nation hope to bring a show to her fans in Israel in the future."

Live Nation on Twitter

 #BDS-holes are desperate to lie, put words into people's mouths, and invent "victories" that never happened. 
*Q. What does it tell us about how successful these losers feel? *


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is Israel really isolated?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> Is Israel really isolated?



They wish!!! Nothing but a bunch of.


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK-based Halma seeks to tap into Israeli tech to push business forward


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Britain sign scientific cooperation agreement


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians, predictably, are freaking out, especially since the game is being played in Jerusalem.

" The Fatah movement called on the Argentine government and people to cancel their friendly match with the team of the occupying state in Jerusalem, saying that conducting this match in the occupation state and in Jerusalem specifically is an attack on the rights of the Palestinian people, meant to mislead international public opinion, and exploit the sport and this game in particular in order to break the law and international legitimacy for the oppression and oppression of the Palestinian people.
A member of the Fatah Revolutionary Council and its official spokesman Osama al-Qawasmi said in a press statement that Israel is exploiting a noble sport. One of [football]'s goals is to build bridges of love, peace and communication among the peoples of the earth, but Israel is turning it into racist political goals and to persecute others and create hatred. In Jerusalem, the capital of the Palestinian state, we are recalling that the blood of our children, our young men and women in Gaza whose blood has not yet dried up as a result of Israeli bullets, backed by an unjust American decision to consider Jerusalem as the capital of Israel."


Sure Teddy Stadium is inside the 1949 partition lines, but apparently the Palestinians don't care about that any more. Anything that happens in Jerusalem is illegal unless they approve.

What really upsets them is that the entire idea of going to Israel came from star player Lionel Messi for good luck in the World Cup:

(full article online)

Soccer match called "an attack on the rights of the Palestinian people" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chinese giant Alibaba leads investment round in Israel big-data startup


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sneak peek: Times Square to hold largest Israeli block party


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Christian who went to Israel and disproved every lie


----------



## Sixties Fan

Book Review: Anti-Zionism on Campus


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel Prof Suing University After Getting Dismissed


----------



## Sixties Fan

The crowd responded by booing the activists and Minister Cohen did not hesitate to fire back at them, pointing out that Israel provides Gazans with everything needed to develop Gaza and make it stable and prosperous.

“We send you medicine, we send you food…build schools! Build industrial zones! This is what you should do with the money,” said Cohen.

“We gave you Gaza till the last millimeter. Instead of building hospitals, instead of taking care of your people, you are shooting rockets!” added the minister.

(full article online)

Watch: Economy Minister answers pro-BDS activists


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/05/lockheed-martin-preschool-jerusalem/


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Talk Israel Tried to Censor at the European Parliament - Omar Barghouti BDS*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

German intelligence agency deems BDS antisemitic


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



A group that uses arts as a main political weapon against Israel,  accuses Israel of using arts as an expression of their national identity?
#BDS-holes just the last week _"pulled a Shakira"_, boldly ambushing an international artist and using dirty politics to spread more hatred and lies, using exactly that -arts.

So let us be clear - the more #BDS-holes try to ambush musicians the more You'll see international bands support their fans in Israel and their Israeli colleagues.
 And the arts exchange within Israel has never been better in the last 20 years. I wonder why don't #BDS-holes attribute that as one of their "victories"?


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


So, where is the response to all of those BS allegations?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


*Portuguese MEP Ana Gomes Defames Jewish Groups as "Perverse Lobby"*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Portuguese MEP Ana Gomes Defames Jewish Groups as "Perverse Lobby"*
Click to expand...


It’s so nice when the Islamist supremacist YouTube groupie finds an emotional connection with another Jooooo hater.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Portuguese MEP Ana Gomes Defames Jewish Groups as "Perverse Lobby"*
> 
> **
Click to expand...

*Just another proof that BDS is targeting Jews worldwide and not only Israel.*

Scratch a #BDS-hole and all the filth will flow out with no filters.
Exactly what she showed in her answer.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the video they link to, the Nazis really do look like the BDSers who boycott Jewish Israeli owned businesses today. Chants in unison, signs, inability to actually think coherent thoughts.



(full article online)

Happy 85th anniversary, BDS! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over the past decade, as the prospects of peace between Israelis and Palestinians became ever slimmer, there has been a growing attention to—and, in some quarters, acceptance of—the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement targeting Israel, or BDS. Those drawn to the cause have likely come across the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based non-profit organization that serves as the American umbrella group of the BDS movement and is arguably the most prominent promoter of BDS in the United States. The US Campaign, which is officially called Education for Just Peace in the Middle East, coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations “working to advocate for Palestinian rights and a shift in US policy… bound by commonly shared principles on Palestine solidarity as well as our anti-racism principles,” according to the group’s website. 

But as  _Tablet _confirmed , the group also helps facilitate tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and other groups the US State Department designates as terror organizations.

(full article online)

BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations


----------



## Sixties Fan

They were apparently upset because 12 out of 25 of the student senators walked out of an over 10-hour-long meeting the previous week, preventing a vote on the resolution. But here’s the thing, even if the resolution did pass — which it didn’t; it failed for the fifth time in six years — but even if it DID pass, UC Santa Barbara isn’t obliged to pull its money out of Israeli businesses.

Students at the University of Michigan passed a divestment resolution last year and the administration said: “We appreciate hearing from students,” but stated “the university’s longstanding policy is to shield the endowment from political pressures and to base our investment decisions solely on financial factors such as risk and return.” And UM’s board of regents said it “strongly oppose[d]” the BDS movement. 

(full article and video online)

Pro-Palestinian Students Storm Stage, Disrupt Meeting


----------



## Sixties Fan

SPME BDS Monitor: Antisemitism Rises on Campus


----------



## Sixties Fan

King’s College London adopts international definition of anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

And in 2014, the Ben & Jerry’s Foundation donated $2,500 to the vehemently anti-Israel, pro-BDS Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP).

So you either believe they are protesting Ben & Jerry’s because they manufacture ice cream in Israel….or something else is going on here.

(full article online)

Ice Cream Over These Half Baked BDS-Holes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Columbia Professor Urged to Step Down After Blaming Israel for 'Every Dirty' Act in World


----------



## Sixties Fan

More recently, Frederik Willem de Klerk, the last president of South Africa under apartheid, recently gave an interview to Israeli radio. In it he said, “I think comparisons [of Israel to Apartheid South Africa] are odious and wouldn’t like to draw direct comparisons.” This from the man who oversaw the dissolution of the South African “Republic” and shared a Nobel Peace Prize with Nelson Mandela. While the BDS movement claims sanctions on Israel will help the Palestinians, de Klerk cautions that “In the case of South Africa our experience has been that sanctions sometimes delayed the reforms,” and usually hurt the Black population much more than the ruling White government. This has long been the position ofPalestinian Human Rights Advocate Bassam Eid who asserts that:

"The “pro-Palestinian” activists have therefore entirely completed the switch from supposedly being pro-Palestinian to being fully anti-Palestinian. While they claim to defend the interests of Palestinians, they in fact thrive on the deaths and unemployment of Palestinians… Whenever they are told that their actions hurt the Palestinians far more than they hurt Israel, “pro-Palestinian” activists plug their ears and start shouting “la la la la, I can’t hear you, I can’t hear you”, then they go back to their mantra about the Israelis having stolen land and needing to be punished and being all-around evil people and so on. It would be funny if it were not real."


(full article online)

Calling BS on BDS - Vol 5. Why "Apartheid" - BDS Guide


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hey everyone as you know my name is Mahdi Satri a 17 year old proud Israeli Zionist Arab from Arabian village near Akko.
-------------------

I’m pretty sure that Israeli Arab terrorists did it, they tried to burn our land, they tried to burn our holy city, they tried to burn the heart of Israeli Haifa, they tried to wipe out the chosen people, they tried to separate us, they tried to create problems, to create a civil war.
But the question is, “what’s the point?” and the most important question is “which power is behind this attack?”
Let’s just think about the point!
We get to conclusion that THERE IS NO POINT!
They knew that they couldn’t steal our land from us over years and history is a witness to our story, and they know that they can’t steal our country by stabbing burning or doing anything, because this is the promised land for the chosen people, and because Israel is the most powerful country in the middle east.
So why did they do it?
It’s not a mathematical or a physical equation!
It’s really very clear, they did it because they knew that Israel will deal strictly with this , and they knew that Israel won’t keep calm while watching the burned homes, while watching the displaced families, the closed schools, the stranded animals.
And then Israel will defend it’s citizens, children, families, and animals
Then it’s a chance for the Palestinians to run to the UN saying Israel is a racist, extremist country.
Then the world will stand against us like they do every time we’re trying to defend ourselves.
That’s why!

(full article online)

THE FAKE PALESTINIAN CURTAIN - BDS Guide


----------



## Sixties Fan

I’m the son of a Palestinian Arab Muslim who was born in Gaza and came to Israel for political asylum. He married my Israeli Arab mother, and I was born in Tel Aviv.  A few years later, we moved to my village, a racist hateful village.  When they found out that my father helped the IDF, they started a war on us.

Why? Because my father decided to be a patriot of his own country.

They started to throw stones at our house. I was badly injured when a big stone hit me in the head so my mother decided to take us to Tel Aviv again while my father stayed in the village and took a stand against hatred. It was a time full of bullets, full of war, one man standing against a village. But our country didn’t desert us.

(full article online)

I’m A Zionist Israeli Arab - BDS Guide


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations


Oh jees, grasping at straws.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to Authorize Arab-Israeli Business Owners to Enter Gaza


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jees, grasping at straws.
Click to expand...


Oh Jesse, how....um... typical that Islamic “charities” and BDS’ers have direct links to Islamic terrorist franchises. 

Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jees, grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Jesse, how....um... typical that Islamic “charities” and BDS’ers have direct links to Islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
Click to expand...

"There is no indication that any of the money raised through the fiscal sponsorship is going to terror groups," _Tablet_ noted.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jees, grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Jesse, how....um... typical that Islamic “charities” and BDS’ers have direct links to Islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "There is no indication that any of the money raised through the fiscal sponsorship is going to terror groups," _Tablet_ noted.
Click to expand...


“The U.S. Campaign tells donors that the money is going to the BNC but does not say anything more publicly about how that money is spent.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jees, grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Jesse, how....um... typical that Islamic “charities” and BDS’ers have direct links to Islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "There is no indication that any of the money raised through the fiscal sponsorship is going to terror groups," _Tablet_ noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “The U.S. Campaign tells donors that the money is going to the BNC but does not say anything more publicly about how that money is spent.”
Click to expand...

No evidence that any money is going to a so called terrorist group.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jees, grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Jesse, how....um... typical that Islamic “charities” and BDS’ers have direct links to Islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "There is no indication that any of the money raised through the fiscal sponsorship is going to terror groups," _Tablet_ noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “The U.S. Campaign tells donors that the money is going to the BNC but does not say anything more publicly about how that money is spent.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No evidence that any money is going to a so called terrorist group.
Click to expand...


Nothing to indicate as to how the money is spent. So, nothing to suggest that the money doesn't find its way to Islamic terrorist groups.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jees, grasping at straws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesse, how....um... typical that Islamic “charities” and BDS’ers have direct links to Islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "There is no indication that any of the money raised through the fiscal sponsorship is going to terror groups," _Tablet_ noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “The U.S. Campaign tells donors that the money is going to the BNC but does not say anything more publicly about how that money is spent.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No evidence that any money is going to a so called terrorist group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to indicate as to how the money is spent. So, nothing to suggest that the money doesn't find its way to Islamic terrorist groups.
Click to expand...

You can't bust people on speculation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesse, how....um... typical that Islamic “charities” and BDS’ers have direct links to Islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no indication that any of the money raised through the fiscal sponsorship is going to terror groups," _Tablet_ noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “The U.S. Campaign tells donors that the money is going to the BNC but does not say anything more publicly about how that money is spent.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No evidence that any money is going to a so called terrorist group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to indicate as to how the money is spent. So, nothing to suggest that the money doesn't find its way to Islamic terrorist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't bust people on speculation.
Click to expand...


Yes, you can.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no indication that any of the money raised through the fiscal sponsorship is going to terror groups," _Tablet_ noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The U.S. Campaign tells donors that the money is going to the BNC but does not say anything more publicly about how that money is spent.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No evidence that any money is going to a so called terrorist group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to indicate as to how the money is spent. So, nothing to suggest that the money doesn't find its way to Islamic terrorist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't bust people on speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you can.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The U.S. Campaign tells donors that the money is going to the BNC but does not say anything more publicly about how that money is spent.”
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence that any money is going to a so called terrorist group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to indicate as to how the money is spent. So, nothing to suggest that the money doesn't find its way to Islamic terrorist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't bust people on speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence that any money is going to a so called terrorist group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to indicate as to how the money is spent. So, nothing to suggest that the money doesn't find its way to Islamic terrorist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't bust people on speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
Click to expand...

I didn't mean to an Israeli propaganda site.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to indicate as to how the money is spent. So, nothing to suggest that the money doesn't find its way to Islamic terrorist groups.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't bust people on speculation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean to an Israeli propaganda site.
Click to expand...


Nice duck.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't bust people on speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
Click to expand...

It was just a slime piece with no proof of anything.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a slime piece with no proof of anything.
Click to expand...


Not at all. The article made a case for BDS’ers connections with Islamic terrorist organizations. 

Not any different than Islamist “charities” which were exposed as fraud here in _The Great Satan_™️. 

It’s comical how you hurl the juvenile “slime” term when your Islamic terrorist heroes are exposed for their fraud, illegalities and corruption.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a slime piece with no proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. The article made a case for BDS’ers connections with Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> Not any different than Islamist “charities” which were exposed as fraud here in _The Great Satan_™️.
> 
> It’s comical how you hurl the juvenile “slime” term when your Islamic terrorist heroes are exposed for their fraud, illegalities and corruption.
Click to expand...

No they didn't.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a slime piece with no proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. The article made a case for BDS’ers connections with Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> Not any different than Islamist “charities” which were exposed as fraud here in _The Great Satan_™️.
> 
> It’s comical how you hurl the juvenile “slime” term when your Islamic terrorist heroes are exposed for their fraud, illegalities and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't.
Click to expand...


"The BNC, created in Ramallah in 2007, counts the Council of National and Islamic Forces, commonly known as PNIF, among its members. Five different U.S-designated terrorist organizations are members of PNIF: Hamas, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), the Popular Front – General Command (PFLP-GC), the Palestine Liberation Front, and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).

 A video of the BNC-hosted press conference features Jarrar seated alongside BNC secretariat member Omar Barghouti."

The PFLP has orchestrated attacks throughout its history, recently taking responsibility for the massacre of four Jews praying in a synagogue in Jerusalem. It has also supported the regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad in Syria's ongoing conflict, despite Assad's murder of Palestinians in refugee camps."

 Repeat after me_ "It doesn't matter how much Palestinians are killed by Assad as long as there're no Jews to blame"_


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a slime piece with no proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. The article made a case for BDS’ers connections with Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> Not any different than Islamist “charities” which were exposed as fraud here in _The Great Satan_™️.
> 
> It’s comical how you hurl the juvenile “slime” term when your Islamic terrorist heroes are exposed for their fraud, illegalities and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't.
Click to expand...


Of course they did. Read the article.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a slime piece with no proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. The article made a case for BDS’ers connections with Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> Not any different than Islamist “charities” which were exposed as fraud here in _The Great Satan_™️.
> 
> It’s comical how you hurl the juvenile “slime” term when your Islamic terrorist heroes are exposed for their fraud, illegalities and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they did. Read the article.
Click to expand...

I did. A lot of finger pointing...at nothing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Village sells itself as “Ireland’s political and cultural magazine.” Unfortunately, investigative journalist Frank Connolly demonstrates that he has done very little investigating into the facts when it comes to his article “Israel Politik: Illegal settlement.”

*Connolly’s Untruth #8.*
The latest flash point is in the old city of Jerusalem itself where *Israeli security forces have set up around the gates that bring Muslims and Christians to their historic places of worship*, including the Al Aqsa mosque and the Christian Church of the Holy Sepulchre which hosts the tomb of Jesus of Nazareth.

More nonsense meant to convey the false impression that Israeli security forces are targeting Muslim and Christian holy places. Nothing could be further from the truth.

Last February, the Greek Orthodox, Catholic and Armenian Christian churches closed the doors of the church after *the Israeli authorities threatened to impose penal taxation on their lands.*

In fact, before it was canceled, the Jerusalem Municipality planned to collect property tax on church-owned properties that are not used as houses of worship. A far cry from the imposition of “penal taxation on their lands.”

*Connolly’s Distortion #9.*
Following a confrontation with armed Palestinians in July, 2017, the Israeli police installed metal detectors and CCTV cameras *in the compound of the Al Aqsa mosque*, one of the world’s holiest sites for Muslims.

The security measures were installed _outside_ of the Temple Mount compound, not inside.

*Connolly’s Error #10.*
As a leading negotiator of the failed Oslo Accord agreement in 1993, Shaath has watched as Israel ignored and then trampled on the deal, including its key provision that *the integrity of west Bank, Gaza and Jerusalem should remain until final agreement was reached.Then there were 135 settlers* on the occupied Palestinian lands. Now there are 700,000.

Oops. There were a few more than 135 people living over the so-called Green Line back in 1993. In fact, as sourced from Israel’s Central Bureau of Statistics, the number of Israelis living in what Connolly calls “occupied Palestinian lands” amounted to just over 269,000 in 1993.

As for the integrity of the West Bank, Gaza and Jerusalem: if Connolly is referring to settlement building, the Oslo Accords specifically _did not_ limit Israeli construction in the disputed territories.

*Connolly’s Minimizing #11.*
Connolly also misrepresents Israeli protests over a Palestinian conference attended by Dublin’s BDS-supporting mayor over “a former Grand Mufti of Palestine, Haj Amin al-Husseini, whose image was used on conference material and who had controversially met with Adolf Hitler in 1941.”

(full article online)

The Village Idiot: Irish Magazine's Flawed Article | HonestReporting


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a slime piece with no proof of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. The article made a case for BDS’ers connections with Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> Not any different than Islamist “charities” which were exposed as fraud here in _The Great Satan_™️.
> 
> It’s comical how you hurl the juvenile “slime” term when your Islamic terrorist heroes are exposed for their fraud, illegalities and corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they did. Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. A lot of finger pointing...at nothing.
Click to expand...


I didn't know Barghouti's nickname was "nothing".... quiet fitting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Several dozen soldiers from IDF's Paratroopers Brigade said participating in major combat exercise near EU's border with Russia

(full article online)

Israel takes part in NATO’s Saber Strike drill for first time


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslims and Jews celebrate Iftar together in Buenos Aires


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The religion of Peace with another peaceful announcement }

PA soccer chief: Burn Messi shirts if he plays in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

In case someone wasn’t sure of her government’s devotion to the Palestinian cause, Wallstrom also spoke about mobilizing friends of Palestine and stated:

"Wallstrom is as full of contradictory statements as she is full of Palestinian propaganda. First she talks about recognizing the maps she has seen on her trips in the Palestinian territories, maps that she knows have erased Israel and replaced it with a Palestinian one-state solution. Then she talks about  fighting for a two-state solution."


This is a contradiction. Wallstrom talks like a Palestinian activist. Which country does she represent if she will fight with and for the Palestinian Arabs? It surely is not Sweden.

Sweden’s prime minister Stefan Lofven must fire Wallstrom. She may be suitable as a pro-Palestinian activist on board Ship to Gaza or as a speaker at a Palestinian art exhibition. However she is not suitable to rule our foreign ministry.

(full article online)

Wallstrom, Palestinian activist fighting against Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Israeli citizens, in the Knesset, trying to destroy Israel ]

The Knesset Presidium on Monday made an unprecedented decision to disqualify a bill proposed by Joint Arab List MKs Jamal Zahalka, Hanin Zoabi, and Joumah Azbarga.

The three had submitted a proposal to legislate "Basic Law: A country of all its citizens" which would effectively negate Israel's existence as the Jewish People's nation state.

(full article online)

Unprecedented: Bill proposed by Arab MKs disqualified by Knesset Presidium


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/places-to-visit-june/index.html


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli company is revolutionizing poultry farms and livestock projects in 50 countries.

(full article online)

Israeli Firm Brings World’s Poultry Farms Into the Future


----------



## Sixties Fan

For the first time in history, Israel’s Navy will participate in this summer’s Rim of the Pacific naval drill.

(full article online )

US Navy Invites Israel to Participate in Major Pacific Exercise


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Canada Sign ‘Historic’ Free Trade Deal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fatah published a poster to shame the team into not coming:





As far as I know, the team was not planning any trips over the Green Line. Teddy Stadium is within the part of Jerusalem that Israel controlled before 1967 that Palestinians usually pretend in English to have no claim over.

This poster betrays the real opinions of the Palestinian ruling party - the "moderates" who supposedly are willing to compromise. To them, there is no Israel, and everything is
"occupied."

They are even willing to say this in English.

(full article online)

Fatah tells Argentina soccer team that all of Israel is occupied ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Hamas Terrorists Condemned by UK Ambassador at UN


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Ignorance breeds more ignorance...... How to keep people who experienced prejudice from joining those who are promoting prejudice disguised as Justice?
 ]

Mallory went on to praise her Women’s March co-chair Linda Sarsour's activism for Palastinians, saying she had learned a lot from Sarsour.

Sarsour also spoke at the event and said apartheid is happening in "Palestine," funded by U.S. taxpayers' money.

"So don’t tell me about North Korea – because, guess what – I don’t fund North Korea’s human rights violations," Sarsour said.

Mallory has previously come under fire for attending anti-Semite Louis Farrakhan's annual Saviors' Day address, where he proclaimed, "When you want something in this world, the Jew holds the door."

Her attendance there prompted the Planned Parenthood chapter serving the Northwest United States and Hawaii to part ways with Mallory.


(full article online)

Women's March Co-Founder Condemns Founding of Israel as 'Human Rights Crime'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Farrakhan Supporter Tamika Mallory Booted Out of Major Australian Conference After New Antisemitic Outburst


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK universities oppose boycotting Israeli academia


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of My Favorite Photos of Israel Haters Of All Time


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thomas Jefferson University announces Global Center in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The threats and provocations against Lionel Messi, which logically raised fears against holding the game, are not foreign to the daily lives of the Israeli population, whose athletes have often been the target of violence and terror attacks," the embassy said in a series of tweets.
-----
Culture and Sports Minister Miri Regev (Likud) later said a statement that terror groups had threatened the Argentinian team’s players and their families with explicit threats. Among other things, the players were sent videos and pictures of children's bodies.

(full article online)


Israel to file complaint with FIFA against PA


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Norway gives “green light” to boycotts of Israel’s settlements *

Municipalities which boycott Israel’s illegal settlements do not violate Norway’s international obligations, a foreign ministry official has insisted, dealing a blow to right-wing parties that tried to have two such municipal boycotts rescinded.

Audun Halvorsen, state secretary at the foreign ministry, said early May that a boycott of “goods and services produced in settlements does not contradict Norway’s international commitments.”

His comments came after three right-wing parties had appealed boycotts in Trondheim and Tromsø.

Three local right-wing opposition parties filed a complaint with the Tromsø county governor’s office, requesting a ruling on the resolution’s legality. In addition, the World Jewish Congress urged the Norwegian government to oppose Trondheim’s settlement boycott.

But the attempts to block the local settlement boycotts have failed with Halvorsen’s comments to Tromsø county that such boycotts did not contradict international trade law.

Indeed, international jurists, Human Rights Watch and Amnesty International have been clear that governments which facilitate or engage in any trade in or with the settlements do not fulfill their human rights obligations.

Norway gives "green light" to boycotts of Israel's settlements


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Norway gives “green light” to boycotts of Israel’s settlements *
> 
> Municipalities which boycott Israel’s illegal settlements do not violate Norway’s international obligations, a foreign ministry official has insisted, dealing a blow to right-wing parties that tried to have two such municipal boycotts rescinded.
> 
> Audun Halvorsen, state secretary at the foreign ministry, said early May that a boycott of “goods and services produced in settlements does not contradict Norway’s international commitments.”
> 
> His comments came after three right-wing parties had appealed boycotts in Trondheim and Tromsø.
> 
> Three local right-wing opposition parties filed a complaint with the Tromsø county governor’s office, requesting a ruling on the resolution’s legality. In addition, the World Jewish Congress urged the Norwegian government to oppose Trondheim’s settlement boycott.
> 
> But the attempts to block the local settlement boycotts have failed with Halvorsen’s comments to Tromsø county that such boycotts did not contradict international trade law.
> 
> Indeed, international jurists, Human Rights Watch and Amnesty International have been clear that governments which facilitate or engage in any trade in or with the settlements do not fulfill their human rights obligations.
> 
> Norway gives "green light" to boycotts of Israel's settlements








 BDS Premium Collection


----------



## Sixties Fan

An op-ed writer, Gabriel Chocron, was more explicit:
  A political leader thirsty for publicity managed to turn this sports party into a victory for fear, threats and terrorism. Jibril Rajoub, current president of the Palestinian Football Federation, unscrupulously threatened Argentine players - and Lionel Messi in particular - that they would become enemies of Muslims around the world for participating in the friendly against Israel. Rajoub drove a sad campaign of intimidation and threats to the players and their families, to the point that they felt fear for their physical integrity.

Chocron ends off with:
 Beyond the opinion that each one may have in the Palestinian-Israeli conflict, the cancellation of this party is a victory for hatred, fear and terrorism. The World Cup has not started yet, but the Argentine national team has already lost its first points.

(full article online)

Argentina pretty much admits that death threats against players prompted quitting Israel match ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

As I was looking at articles in Argentina about the soccer controversy, I came across a pithy anecdote mentioned by a writer for La Nacion, Andrés Malamud:

 "The problem in the Middle East is that Israel is a racist state." With the theater full, the phrase is received without ovations or whistles. After all, Portugal is "a country of gentle customs". Here they never shout much, neither in favor nor against. Ilan Pappé, an Israeli historian who is self-exiled in England for being a critic of his country, finishes the speech and begins the round of questions. I raise my hand before anyone else and inquire if there is any state in the Middle East that is not racist. His response deafened an audience that was already silent: "that's not the problem".

The problem is not racism. The problem is Israel. It is understood.
-------------------

There you have the entire arena of double standards, delegitimization and demonization against Israel in a single sentence.

It is all about Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Knesset Exacts ‘Painful Price’ in Updated Law to Fight BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I looked at what was going on over there and I have done quite a lot of reading with quite a lot of the news articles from around the world and this claim that Israel shot demonstrators is just a blatant lie. It’s an absolute falsehood,” Cliff said.

An in-depth analysis by terrorism experts of the Palestinian casualties shows that vast majority of them were Hamas terrorists or Palestinians affiliated with terrorism.

“This was an attempt to invade a sovereign nation and border communities to indiscriminately slaughter civilians,” Cliff charged.

A successful breach of Israel’s border would have resulted in “real carnage on both sides,” Cliff explained.

Cliff’s conclusions are supported by the statements of a Hamas leader who openly stated that characterizing the violence on the border as peaceful protests is “misleading,” as the events were intended to facilitate an armed attack on Israel

(full article online)

South African Radio Personality Sides with Israel Against ‘Hell-bent on Violence’ Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

1 billion Muslims matter more than 17 million Jews


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You produced the video of Rachel Cory and I told the truth about her suicide, because that is what it was.    The clearance was in accordance with International Law and the Geneva conventions as terrorist militia had been using the buildings as places to fire weapons from. The P.A could have stopped the belligerence and thus safeguarded the homes of the muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection.
> 
> As soon as I show that your post was crap, you jumped ship on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted YOU brought Rachel Cory into the argument, so you got answers that you did not like. The video had nothing to do with the subject matter that was boycott Israel, it was just another of your cheap digs at the Jews and it backfired big time.
> 
> To remedy the situation why don't you go back and edit the video out of the post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli supporters always jump off the substance and attack the messenger.
> 
> That is because they are losers when it comes to substance.
Click to expand...



you have noticed that as well I see.LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/06/israeli-wibbitz-tourism-tripadvisor/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Austrian chancellor arrives in Israel, visits Yad Vashem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Delegation from Morocco visits Israel, Arabic media decry "normalization" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Netanyahu bypasses the Ayatollahs offers water tech to Iranians


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Spain’s third-largest city votes to boycott Israel*
*After motion by far-left party to make Valencia an 'Israeli apartheid-free zone' is approved by city council, its leader calls to brand Jewish state a 'criminal country'*

Spain’s third-largest city votes to boycott Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Spain’s third-largest city votes to boycott Israel*
> *After motion by far-left party to make Valencia an 'Israeli apartheid-free zone' is approved by city council, its leader calls to brand Jewish state a 'criminal country'*
> 
> Spain’s third-largest city votes to boycott Israel


How long before the Tribunals undo the whole thing, as it has done with all the others  

"Tribunals in Spain, including the nation’s Supreme Court in two of its rulings, have voided a total of 16 boycott motions passed by municipalities. Another seven municipalities voluntarily scrapped their boycott motions under threat of legal action by ACOM. One municipality’s boycott motion was suspended by a court injunction."


----------



## Sixties Fan

" Pak Yahya has inspired many in Indonesia and elsewhere with his work that promotes understanding between Muslims and non-Muslims, and underlines a tolerant, moderate vision of Islam. The organization he heads has over 50 million members and 14,000 madrasahs in Indonesia, the fourth-largest country in the world and the country with the world's largest Muslim population. They adhere to Sunni Islam traditions that teach that the primary message of Islam is universal love and compassion"

.It would be tough for Muslims to say that the leader of 50 million of them is a traitor. 

It would be very tough for BDS to threaten the leader of 50 million Muslims.

(full article online)

Indonesian leader of 50 million Muslims visits Israel to address American Jewish Congress forum  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maajid Nawaz - Al-Quds Counter Protest Speech 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kenyan Airways Asks Sudan for Permission to Fly Over Its Airspace to Reach Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iraq’s Miss Universe visits Israel, reunites with Israel counterpart


----------



## Sixties Fan

France against 'Nakba Street'


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We are Zionists and serve Israel with pride” – Former SLA members, Druze, Bedouin and Muslims from Jerusalem at a special event for Israel’s 70th anniversary spoke of the real coexistence in Israel

(full article online)

Against the Tide - The Israeli Minorities Proud to Serve their Country


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Italy Invest Millions to Boost Joint Research Projects


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews and Christians Join Forces to Fight BDS in South Africa


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israeli Fighter Pilots Conduct Massive Drill in Greek Skies


----------



## P F Tinmore

* Hewlett Packard (HP) Faces $120 Million in Potential Losses Due to its Complicity in Israel’s Violations of Palestinian Human Rights *

*T*he Students Federation of India (SFI) is more than 4 million members strong, and on June 9, they joined the global campaign to boycott HP. This means that Hewlett Packard companies now risk losing over 4 million potential clients in India because of their complicity in Israel’s gross violations of Palestinian human rights.

Our federation will spread the BDS movement and the HP boycott campaign in college and university campuses across India. We will work to convince university administrations to adopt procurement policies that prohibit doing business with HP companies until they prove that they are no longer complicit in Israel’s egregious violations of Palestinian human rights. Until then, this boycott will continue and will grow even stronger.

*Hewlett Packard (HP) Faces $120 Million in Potential Losses Due to its Complicity in Israel’s Violations of Palestinian Human Rights*


----------



## Hollie

Those horrible kuffar will not Boycott HP.

Boston-area city council turns away BDS resolution - Jewish Telegraphic Agency

Ya’ know Tinmore, gee-had is a personal as well as collective obligation. You need to consider turning in your Korans and doing extra prayer recitals at the madrassah to make up for your lack of conviction to ummah’istan.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> * Hewlett Packard (HP) Faces $120 Million in Potential Losses Due to its Complicity in Israel’s Violations of Palestinian Human Rights *
> 
> *T*he Students Federation of India (SFI) is more than 4 million members strong, and on June 9, they joined the global campaign to boycott HP. This means that Hewlett Packard companies now risk losing over 4 million potential clients in India because of their complicity in Israel’s gross violations of Palestinian human rights.
> 
> Our federation will spread the BDS movement and the HP boycott campaign in college and university campuses across India. We will work to convince university administrations to adopt procurement policies that prohibit doing business with HP companies until they prove that they are no longer complicit in Israel’s egregious violations of Palestinian human rights. Until then, this boycott will continue and will grow even stronger.
> 
> *Hewlett Packard (HP) Faces $120 Million in Potential Losses Due to its Complicity in Israel’s Violations of Palestinian Human Rights*



I know, right? It makes you want to find a pre-teenage girl to push into the gee-had. 



http://www8.hp.com/il/en/hp-information/itd/about.html

*HP In Israel*
Israel is one of the few countries where HP has massive presence, including the following entities:


HP Israel
The Indigo Division – Digital Printing Solutions
HP Industrial Printing(formerly Scitex Vision) 
HP Software (formerly Mercury) 
HP Labs 
HP has approximately 324,600 employees worldwide. Over 5,700 are based in Israel.

*The extent of HP's investments in Israel:*

In the past decade, HP has invested over $6 billion in the acquisition of Israeli companies, including the establishment of production plants.
HP is the second largest investor in Israeli IT.
In and across our seven sites in Israel we represent all of HP's organizations:

Raanana – Sales and Marketing

Nes Ziona – Indigo Division headquarters and R&D center

Kiryat Gat – ElectroInk Plant and systems manufacturing

Netanya – HP's Industrial Printing headquarters and R&D center

Caesarea – Industrial Printing manufacturing

Yahud – Software R&D center

Haifa – HP Labs

*The history of HP in Israel*

1957 – HP begins as a department in Motorola in Israel
1996 – Compaq opens in Israel
1998 – Technological cooperation agreement signed with Indigo
2001 – Indigo acquisition
2002 – HP acquires Compaq, merges activities in Israel
2004 – Kiryat Gat ink plant opens
2005 – Scitex Vision acquisition
2006 – Mercury Interactive acquisition
2007 – Kiryat Gat systems plant opens
2008 – Nur acquisition, EDS acquisition


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iranians defy regime on Twitter, express support for Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Visiting Jerusalem, Miss Iraq is embraced by Israelis, praised for her bravery


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Britain to outlaw Hezbollah


----------



## Sixties Fan

The international soccer body FIFA has decided to begin disciplinary proceedings against Palestinian Football Association head Jibril Rajoub for alleged incitement ahead of a canceled friendly match between Argentina and Israel, which was to have been held in Jerusalem earlier this month, the Israel Football Association announced Wednesday.

At the same time, FIFA member federations also rejected a Palestinian proposal to amend world soccer’s statutes with a stronger stance against human rights abuses.

FIFA members voted 156 to 35 against the motion, which was formally supported by the Iraq and Algeria soccer bodies.

“The ritual repeats itself every time, when Rajoub tries to lead decisions at FIFA against our soccer and the State of Israel,” IFA head Ofer Eini said in a statement. “Thanks to correct and intelligent work we are succeeding to explain to our friends in FIFA what truly hides behind the supposedly innocent proposals of someone who has crossed every red line.

(full article online)

FIFA opens disciplinary proceedings against Palestinian soccer chief


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli paratroopers train over Germany, Poland in US-led exercise


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ There are still left wing organizations operating in Israel?  This is the result  ]

She says she herself met the Arab landowner in Netiv Ha'avot and wondered why he would not agree to receive compensation for the land instead of evacuating the residents. Kor noted there was no doubt that even after the expulsion and destruction the Arab would not be able to make use of the land, while monetary compensation would have been an appropriate solution for him as well.

Kor said the Arab responded he would have preferred and would have been happy to receive financial compensation, but since leftist movements under the direction of attorney Michael Sfard had already begun the legal work "it was uncomfortable for him" to give up the expulsion process and make do with compensation.

(full article online)

'Left pressured Arab to claim land ownership'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Does a Leading US Law Firm Support the Boycott Israel Movement?


----------



## Sixties Fan

No Surprise That MESA Opposes the ‘Anti-Semitism Awareness Act’


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ If a communist does it, then it must be true. It must be acceptable. Oh, yes....and there is no Muslim, Arab, Palestinian lobbying in the world.  Only the Jewish one (wink, wink)  ]

The mayor of the municipality of Bezons in the northwestern Paris region, Dominique Lesparre, unveiled the sign for Nakba Lane on Monday.

Under Lesparre, who is a Communist politician, the municipality also declared David Ben-Gurion, Israel’s first prime minister, a “war criminal” for “deporting” hundreds of thousands of Palestinians.


(full article online)

Municipality near Paris names street for Nakba


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> No Surprise That MESA Opposes the ‘Anti-Semitism Awareness Act’


The Anti-Semitism Awareness Act is a fraud.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Surprise That MESA Opposes the ‘Anti-Semitism Awareness Act’
> 
> 
> 
> The Anti-Semitism Awareness Act is a fraud.
Click to expand...


Islamic terrorist apologists are running scared.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Surprise That MESA Opposes the ‘Anti-Semitism Awareness Act’
> 
> 
> 
> The Anti-Semitism Awareness Act is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorist apologists are running scared.
Click to expand...

The law is based on a lie.

I can't wait for a school to get busted. The school and Palestinian advocates will team up on the same side to fight it. That would be a strange and interesting scenario.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Surprise That MESA Opposes the ‘Anti-Semitism Awareness Act’
> 
> 
> 
> The Anti-Semitism Awareness Act is a fraud.
Click to expand...


I hear this claim a lot that addressing antisemitism in SJP and BDS rhetorics is "silencing free speech". They always go into the other extreme claiming that whenever someone is accused of antisemitism, or pointed to a discriminative pattern of thought, it's merely silencing of any criticque of Israel.

When in reality it's very clear that both verbal and physical abuse of students is one of the main tactics by pro-Palestinian activists on campuses. They intimidate both students and speakers who come to debate.

Q. If there's no such problem then why is any attempt to it address is met with total denial, I just don't understand why are they so afraid of talking about antisemitism in their ranks?


----------



## Sixties Fan

German lawmakers approve €1 billion drone lease from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Paris suburb removes sign for ‘Nakba Lane’ after complaints


----------



## Sixties Fan

Band banned for boycott stand


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Surprise That MESA Opposes the ‘Anti-Semitism Awareness Act’
> 
> 
> 
> The Anti-Semitism Awareness Act is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorist apologists are running scared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law is based on a lie.
> 
> I can't wait for a school to get busted. The school and Palestinian advocates will team up on the same side to fight it. That would be a strange and interesting scenario.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Belgian rapper's performance shut down over anti-Semitic lyrics


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the events, attendees received samples of products produced in Israel, and heard about daily life in Judea and Samaria, the history of the region, and the eternal connection of the Jewish people to the land of Israel. In addition, Lev Haolam Founder Nati Rom spoke at the conferences about his organization’s fight against the global boycott of Judea and Samaria.

Many of the attendees were shocked to learn that the European Union and several European governments divert large amounts of funding to radical, anti-Israel left-wing groups and also to the Palestinian Authority, which uses the money to pay terrorists sitting in Israeli jails.

They also expressed significant interest in learning more and asked many questions after the lectures, and showed their support for Israel and the Jewish people. During some of the conferences, the participants sang Jewish and Israeli songs. Many participants also promised to remain in touch to stay updated on the situation of the Jewish pioneers in Judea and Samaria and to help in any way they can.

(full article online)

Support for Israel growing in Europe


----------



## Sixties Fan

Miss Iraq conquers Israel (videos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Israel wishes team World Cup luck, Saudi fans imagine playing Jewish state


----------



## Sixties Fan

Russia breaks from pack, holds national day reception in Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

As we see so often, the global phenomenon of Islamic terrorism is a plague that is financed by various islamist “charities” that are little more than fronts for the financing of Islamic terrorism. We also know that various Islamic governments are complicit in the aiding and abetting of Islamic terrorism. 

The BDS syndicate is just another Islamist hate group with ties to various Islamic terrorist organizations.



_Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups_

_Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups_

An American umbrella group of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement (BDS) against Israel facilitates tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes numerous U.S.-designated terrorist organizations, according to a new report.

The U.S. Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based nonprofit that coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations, is a fiscal sponsor of the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), which is based in the West Bank and Gaza, Tablet magazine reported Friday.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


>



*"Movement for freedom, justice and equality for palestinians..."*



 I'm all for it..........you think all your nemesis'' 

 here don't feel the same way ? of course they do.

hearing folks like you say _"israel doesn't want peace,"_  or the usual:  _"they're the terrorists....."_

omg. pathetic.  




you 

 and your pals 

 

 




  ........Yes, it is a clear cut case of..............




 "GET A LIFE"

and WE all know, the only obstacle with this _"Movement for freedom, justice and equality for palestinians"_  - are the terrorists.  This resistance.....brr.

Hamass - they're a JOKE.





imagine, everybody pretends that they're a legitimate body of government 

 to deal with in a coherent way.















​






well, they're not legitimate.  They're terrorists


----------



## Sixties Fan

Roger Waters vs Munich's mayor


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> As we see so often, the global phenomenon of Islamic terrorism is a plague that is financed by various islamist “charities” that are little more than fronts for the financing of Islamic terrorism. We also know that various Islamic governments are complicit in the aiding and abetting of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> The BDS syndicate is just another Islamist hate group with ties to various Islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> _Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups_
> 
> _Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups_
> 
> An American umbrella group of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement (BDS) against Israel facilitates tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes numerous U.S.-designated terrorist organizations, according to a new report.
> 
> The U.S. Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based nonprofit that coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations, is a fiscal sponsor of the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), which is based in the West Bank and Gaza, Tablet magazine reported Friday.


Load of hooey. There is no affiliation between BDS and any so called terrorist group.

There is no indication that any of the money raised through the fiscal sponsorship is going to terror groups,​
This is merely Israeli propaganda organizations grasping at straws trying to discredit BDS.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Roger Waters vs Munich's mayor


I never heard Roger Waters make any anti-Semitic comments.


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Does Pro-Palestinian End … and When Does Anti-Israel Begin?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> When Does Pro-Palestinian End … and When Does Anti-Israel Begin?


How can someone be pro Palestinian without opposing Israel's occupation and colonizing of Palestine?

Hmmm?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Does Pro-Palestinian End … and When Does Anti-Israel Begin?
> 
> 
> 
> How can someone be pro Palestinian without opposing Israel's occupation and colonizing of Palestine?
> 
> Hmmm?
Click to expand...

It is not hard at all for DIE HARD  Jew haters like yourself, who have chosen to change the name of the Nation (which always was) from Israel  to the Roman chosen name to humiliate the Jews......

Palestine

P  a letter which does not exist in Arabic

Palestine.....a land they only came to dominate from the 7th century on, with no real history to show, as proven endlessly by their favorite Museum in Ramallah.

The one about "Palestinian History"

Extreme Muslims and Christians = an endless source of embarrassment for World History in general


----------



## Sixties Fan

The claim that clearing Palestinians from the E-1 area, and building Israeli communities in that area, between Ma’ale Adumim and Jerusalem, will bisect (cut in half) north West Bank from south West Bank, making a contiguous state impossible, is a frequent and false claim.  As CAMERA has demonstrated, even if Israel were to annex all of E1, “approximately 15 kilometers remain east of E1, enabling north-south passage and ensuring contiguity for a future Palestinian state”.

In short, Zonshein’s op-ed on the planned eviction of illegal Bedouin encampments employ all the tools within the Guardian’s delegitimisation playbook: lies, half truths, the use of hyperbolic language and completely unsubstantiated accusations of criminality to characterize Israeli policy.

(full article online)

Guardian amplifies B’tselem propaganda on the “barbaric” Israeli policy of enforcing its own laws


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exposé: Rejected by Camp Ramah, IfNotNow Tries the Back Way to Spread Anti-Israel Message


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Does Pro-Palestinian End … and When Does Anti-Israel Begin?
> 
> 
> 
> How can someone be pro Palestinian without opposing Israel's occupation and colonizing of Palestine?
> 
> Hmmm?
Click to expand...


Indeed, how can someone be pro Arab-Moslem (masquerading as "Pal'istanian") while understanding the history of Arab-Moslem colonization and imposition of the fascist and apartheid institution of dhimmitude?

Indeed.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Does Pro-Palestinian End … and When Does Anti-Israel Begin?
> 
> 
> 
> How can someone be pro Palestinian without opposing Israel's occupation and colonizing of Palestine?
> 
> Hmmm?
Click to expand...


Its actually pretty simple.  You just recognize that both Jews and Arabs "occupy" the territory and oppose neither group's rights to self-determination and sovereignty over a part of it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Worldwide chefs visit Mahane Yehuda (video) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

SMART Goals for fighting BDS (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The question is: what do supposedly "pro-peace" organizations have to say? Will they support a leader of 50 million Muslims meeting Jewish and Israeli leaders as a way to bring peace and understanding, or will they accept that the PLO and Fatah and Hamas have veto power over anything any Muslim does, even when those Muslims represent tens of millions of people?

The answer is that J-Street will remain silent, because their positions are exactly those of the Palestinian Authority and they will never admit that a meeting with the supposedly evil Netanyahu government can ever be  good thing. SJP and other BDS organizations will be against the visit because it violates their prime directive of no dealing with the Zionist entity.

Ironically, Arab nations' silence means their tacit support for the meeting, given their knee-jerk support for anything Palestinians demanded in the past.

(full article online)

An acid test for "pro-peace" organizations: Support or denounce Indonesian Muslim visit to Israel? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Britain on Monday urged the UN Human Rights Council to reform its treatment of Israel, joining the United States in demanding an end to what has been been described as the body’s bias against the Jewish state.

Addressing the opening of the 38th council session, British Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson criticized the council’s controversial Agenda Item 7, a permanent fixture on the schedule exclusively devoted to discussing rights abuses in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.

Israel is the only country with a dedicated council item. Item 7 on “Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories” has been part of the council’s regular business 2007, almost as long as it has existed. The council was established in 2006.

(full article online)

Britain condemns ‘anti-Israel bias’ at UN Human Rights Council


----------



## Sixties Fan

Criminal complaints are now being filed by students following the belligerent disruption of a May 17, 2018 Students Supporting Israel [SSI] event at University of California Los Angeles. At least a half-dozen students announced they would visit the UCLA police department to file formal complaints reporting criminal disruption of a meeting, as well as disturbing the peace and conspiracy.

The move follows media disclosures that the UCLA was reneging on the public pledge by two chancellors in the _Daily Bruin_ —bolstered by a statement for the record by a university spokesman — to refer the belligerent May 17 incident to prosecutors.

The disruption and nose-to-nose intimidation of the students attending the May 17 SSI event at UCLA was documented in a video, beginning at minute 41. Disruptors suddenly and loudly stormed into the room mid-session. One person tore down a flag, demonstratively pulled away a desk placard, and cursed threateningly close to the face of a panelist. With bullhorns, whistles, staged dancing, and slogan shouting, the event was shut down.

The Louis Brandeis D. Center, led by attorney Alyza Lewin, along with Director of Legal Initiatives Aviva Vogelstein and three law students in the UCLA Brandeis chapter, dispatched a letter to the university asserting that the disruption crossed the line into misdemeanor violations of the California criminal code. They cited Title 11, section 403 (which covers deliberate disruption of a public meeting —successfully used to convict the so-called Irvine 11), section 415 (which covers malicious disturbance of the peace), andsection 182 (which forbids any conspiracy to violate the other sections).

(Full article online)

UCLA students file criminal complaints against anti-Israel disruptors


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  Sixties Fan, _Shusha, et al,_

Of late Sixties Fan, and Shusha, have made some serious and relevant contributions to the forum.  I think more than I've been able to appreciatively acknowledge.



Sixties Fan said:


> Britain on Monday urged the UN Human Rights Council to reform its treatment of Israel, joining the United States in demanding an end to what has been been described as the body’s bias against the Jewish state.
> 
> Addressing the opening of the 38th council session, British Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson criticized the council’s controversial Agenda Item 7, a permanent fixture on the schedule exclusively devoted to discussing rights abuses in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Israel is the only country with a dedicated council item. Item 7 on “Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories” has been part of the council’s regular business 2007, almost as long as it has existed. The council was established in 2006.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Britain condemns ‘anti-Israel bias’ at UN Human Rights Council


*(COMMENT)*

For quite some time, I have been wondering where in the hell the UK stands on these issues.  To be honest, I still don't know.  But, I think that if it were not for Israel, the UN Human Rights Council would not have a job.  British Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson seems to talk in two directions at once.

But in the end, I don't think that the UN Human Rights Council will make any contributions towards peace in the debate over the two parties in question.                                             
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  Sixties Fan, _Shusha, et al,_
> 
> Of late Sixties Fan, and Shusha, have made some serious and relevant contributions to the forum.  I think more than I've been able to appreciatively acknowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain on Monday urged the UN Human Rights Council to reform its treatment of Israel, joining the United States in demanding an end to what has been been described as the body’s bias against the Jewish state.
> 
> Addressing the opening of the 38th council session, British Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson criticized the council’s controversial Agenda Item 7, a permanent fixture on the schedule exclusively devoted to discussing rights abuses in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Israel is the only country with a dedicated council item. Item 7 on “Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories” has been part of the council’s regular business 2007, almost as long as it has existed. The council was established in 2006.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Britain condemns ‘anti-Israel bias’ at UN Human Rights Council
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For quite some time, I have been wondering where in the hell the UK stands on these issues.  To be honest, I still don't know.  But, I think that if it were not for Israel, the UN Human Rights Council would not have a job.  British Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson seems to talk in two directions at once.
> 
> But in the end, I don't think that the UN Human Rights Council will make any contributions towards peace in the debate over the two parties in question.
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Actually the UK, or at least the governmental part of it, seems to be against Israel.
Prince Williams may the the first Royal to visit Israel in an official capacity, but seems to have been taught that the Western Wall and many other parts of Israel are "Occupied Palestinian Territories".

How long does it take to educate any and all of them in the UK and the UNHR, and the UN, and UNWRA, etc?

It all stems from religious learnings, from Christian and Muslims sources (as I have said before).

Oh, if it were possible to make them the minority, or make the ones in power the ones who do the right thing and stop all the words and actions against Jews and Israel.

Because it is not against Israel.  It is against Jews.

As it has always been.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Britain on Monday urged the UN Human Rights Council to reform its treatment of Israel, joining the United States in demanding an end to what has been been described as the body’s bias against the Jewish state.
> 
> Addressing the opening of the 38th council session, British Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson criticized the council’s controversial Agenda Item 7, a permanent fixture on the schedule exclusively devoted to discussing rights abuses in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Israel is the only country with a dedicated council item. Item 7 on “Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories” has been part of the council’s regular business 2007, almost as long as it has existed. The council was established in 2006.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Britain condemns ‘anti-Israel bias’ at UN Human Rights Council



Small, baby steps in the right direction towards a more balanced dialogue.  It seems to me that this is less a response to Israel, or even a reversal of anti-Israel systemic beliefs, as it is backlash against the increasingly extremest views coming out of Gaza and the PA, and possibly the rise of a toxic anti-semitism in European countries which arises directly from these extremist views.  The international community is losing patience with the extended, decades-old, refusal to play from the Arab Palestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

FIFA asked to ban anti-Israel Iranian soccer player


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/06/...lotilla-bound-for-gaza-from-docking-in-paris/


----------



## Mindful

BREAKING: US is withdrawing from the UN Human Rights Council over "chronic bias against Israel."

From 2006 to 2016, the Human Rights Council issued more condemnations of Israel than the rest of the world combined. 

Thank you to the US for fighting anti-Israel hate at the UN.




REUTERS.COM

U.S. quits U.N. human rights body, citing bias vs Israel, alarming...
The United States withdrew from a "hypocritical and self-serving" United Nations Human Rights Council on Tuesday over what it called chronic bias against Israel, a move activists warned would make advancing human rights globally even more difficult.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

How Campus Bullies Pulled Off the Anti-Israel BDS Movement - Minding The Campus


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online)
> 
> How Campus Bullies Pulled Off the Anti-Israel BDS Movement - Minding The Campus


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> (full article online)
> 
> How Campus Bullies Pulled Off the Anti-Israel BDS Movement - Minding The Campus







[/QUOTE]


Another staged Pallywood Production?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Minister of Internal Security adopts PMW complaint to police against PA leader Rajoub - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Minister Gilad Erdan detailed on Tuesday night links between organizations involved in the global boycott movement against Israel and Palestinian terrorist groups, alleging that the PFLP, Hamas and the Palestinian Authority all have connections with radical, anti-Israel organizations.

“The perpetrators of this hate-filled campaign, who derive their ideology from the PA and Hamas, are united in their goal of attacking Israel, and are leaving no stone unturned in their efforts,” said the minister at this year’s Global Coalition 4 Israel Forum (GC4I), which began on Tuesday night.

“Under the guise of ‘civil activities,’ a coordinated and financed network of organizations is led from Ramallah and Gaza, a quarter of which have links to terrorist organizations, including Hamas and the PFLP.”

(full article online)

Israel creates Hate Net map of BDS groups, linking activists to terrorist


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Free, free Palestine” is a meaningless slogan since Palestinians have rejected a two-state solution numerous times, but at least it’s a platitude made up of words whereas when you use whistles, you’re not even shutting down others’ speech with your own speech, you’re shutting down others’ speech with senseless noise and proving that you have absolutely nothing, not even a infantile chant, with which you can replace it.

The protesters demand justice…but from whom? Twenty-year-old Californian students don’t exactly have it in their power to give your Palestinian people — whose hardships you’ve ironically probably never experienced if you’re at UCLA — 80, 90, or 100% of Israel.

Those who disrupt events don’t seem to care about conversations that might lead to their stated objectives, as wishy-washy as those are, or even a compromise. They want power. Submission. Dominance.

The Louis D. Brandeis Center, which fights anti-Semitism on college campuses, sent a letter to UCLA alleging that the disruption violated three parts of the California criminal code for “deliberate disruption,” “malicious disturbance of the peace,” and “conspiracy to violate” the other two.

But UCLA didn’t file a criminal complaint against the individuals who disrupted the event, so now at least six students ARE filing them. A prosecutor will address the case in July and hopefully this event will teach left-wing students that free speech does not include the right to shut other speech down.

(full article online)

Chanting Maniacs Shut Down Israel Event


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Those who disrupt events don’t seem to care about conversations that might lead to their stated objectives,


Do you mean that you can talk to someone on campus and that will keep your uncle's house from being bulldozed? WOW!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who disrupt events don’t seem to care about conversations that might lead to their stated objectives,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you can talk to someone on campus and that will keep your uncle's house from being bulldozed? WOW!
Click to expand...


How does your nonsense address the post?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who disrupt events don’t seem to care about conversations that might lead to their stated objectives,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you can talk to someone on campus and that will keep your uncle's house from being bulldozed? WOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does your nonsense address the post?
Click to expand...

I am just pointing out that it will do no good to talk to some Zionist flunk on campus.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who disrupt events don’t seem to care about conversations that might lead to their stated objectives,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you can talk to someone on campus and that will keep your uncle's house from being bulldozed? WOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does your nonsense address the post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just pointing out that it will do no good to talk to some Zionist flunk on campus.
Click to expand...


Actually, you’re pointing out that the article left you befuddled. 

Would a YouTube video with bright colors and requiring less reading be helpful?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who disrupt events don’t seem to care about conversations that might lead to their stated objectives,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you can talk to someone on campus and that will keep your uncle's house from being bulldozed? WOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does your nonsense address the post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just pointing out that it will do no good to talk to some Zionist flunk on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you’re pointing out that the article left you befuddled.
> 
> Would a YouTube video with bright colors and requiring less reading be helpful?
Click to expand...

My post responded to a post about conversation. What is there to talk about?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who disrupt events don’t seem to care about conversations that might lead to their stated objectives,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you can talk to someone on campus and that will keep your uncle's house from being bulldozed? WOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does your nonsense address the post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just pointing out that it will do no good to talk to some Zionist flunk on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you’re pointing out that the article left you befuddled.
> 
> Would a YouTube video with bright colors and requiring less reading be helpful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post responded to a post about conversation. What is there to talk about?
Click to expand...


When you’re befuddled, raise your hand and ask for help.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian human rights activist Bassem Eid was harassed and accused of being a “traitor,” a “spy” and a collaborator after criticizing Palestinian elites at the General Assembly of the Presbyterian Church, USA currently being held in St. Louis, Missouri. 

These accusations, which, in Palestinian society, could be used to justify violence against Eid, were leveled by Palestinian American activist Bassem Masri, who was attending the proceedings at the invitation of the Israel-Palestine Mission Network of the Presbyterian Church, a PCUSA institution with a long history of promoting hostility toward Israel and its Jewish supporters in the United States. 

Curiously enough, Masri himself videotaped himself harassing Eid and then posted the videos on Twitter. In the videos, which were posted on Twitter on Monday June 18, 2018, Masri can be heard accusing Eid of betraying the Palestinian people. In one video, Masri calls Eid, “a f-----g collaborator,” a “piece of s—t” and a “sympathizer with the Zionists.” In another video, Masri calls Eid _gasus_ — Arabic for spy. “He speaks on behalf of the Jewish lobby,” Masri said. 

These accusations could very well incite people to harm Eid, a regular speaker in the United States, upon his return home. (Eid divides his time between East Jerusalem and Jericho.) “People will watch the video where I am called a traitor. This is a clear call to kill me,” Eid said.

Despite the hostility directed at him by Masri, the videos indicate Eid kept his composure during the confrontations. At one point, Eid asks Masri to stop talking to him. Masri refused.

“I can talk to whomever I want,” Masri says in the video. “Call the police. This is America. I have freedom of speech.” At this point, Eid says, “You are threatening me. You said you are going to kill me.” 

In response, Masri calls Eid a liar. “You’re a collaborator with the Israelis. You’re an Arab Zionist.” Moments later, Masri declares “You’re turning your back on your people.”

Eid says that prior to taking the videos, Masri twice threatened to kill him. 

The first threat took place during a break in the meeting where Eid was testifying and the second threat took place as he went down an escalator in the America’s Center Convention Complex in St. Louis, Missouri. (This writer attempted to contact Masri through Twitter for a response, but has yet to receive a reply.)


(full article online )

CAMERA Snapshots: PCUSA Stands By While Palestinian Activist Harassed by Extremist


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinian human rights activist Bassem Eid was harassed and accused of being a “traitor,” a “spy” and a collaborator after criticizing Palestinian elites at the General Assembly of the Presbyterian Church, USA currently being held in St. Louis, Missouri.
> 
> These accusations, which, in Palestinian society, could be used to justify violence against Eid, were leveled by Palestinian American activist Bassem Masri, who was attending the proceedings at the invitation of the Israel-Palestine Mission Network of the Presbyterian Church, a PCUSA institution with a long history of promoting hostility toward Israel and its Jewish supporters in the United States.
> 
> Curiously enough, Masri himself videotaped himself harassing Eid and then posted the videos on Twitter. In the videos, which were posted on Twitter on Monday June 18, 2018, Masri can be heard accusing Eid of betraying the Palestinian people. In one video, Masri calls Eid, “a f-----g collaborator,” a “piece of s—t” and a “sympathizer with the Zionists.” In another video, Masri calls Eid _gasus_ — Arabic for spy. “He speaks on behalf of the Jewish lobby,” Masri said.
> 
> These accusations could very well incite people to harm Eid, a regular speaker in the United States, upon his return home. (Eid divides his time between East Jerusalem and Jericho.) “People will watch the video where I am called a traitor. This is a clear call to kill me,” Eid said.
> 
> Despite the hostility directed at him by Masri, the videos indicate Eid kept his composure during the confrontations. At one point, Eid asks Masri to stop talking to him. Masri refused.
> 
> “I can talk to whomever I want,” Masri says in the video. “Call the police. This is America. I have freedom of speech.” At this point, Eid says, “You are threatening me. You said you are going to kill me.”
> 
> In response, Masri calls Eid a liar. “You’re a collaborator with the Israelis. You’re an Arab Zionist.” Moments later, Masri declares “You’re turning your back on your people.”
> 
> Eid says that prior to taking the videos, Masri twice threatened to kill him.
> 
> The first threat took place during a break in the meeting where Eid was testifying and the second threat took place as he went down an escalator in the America’s Center Convention Complex in St. Louis, Missouri. (This writer attempted to contact Masri through Twitter for a response, but has yet to receive a reply.)
> 
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> CAMERA Snapshots: PCUSA Stands By While Palestinian Activist Harassed by Extremist


Bassem Eid Is a Zionist stooge. It would be interesting to find out where he gets his money.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian human rights activist Bassem Eid was harassed and accused of being a “traitor,” a “spy” and a collaborator after criticizing Palestinian elites at the General Assembly of the Presbyterian Church, USA currently being held in St. Louis, Missouri.
> 
> These accusations, which, in Palestinian society, could be used to justify violence against Eid, were leveled by Palestinian American activist Bassem Masri, who was attending the proceedings at the invitation of the Israel-Palestine Mission Network of the Presbyterian Church, a PCUSA institution with a long history of promoting hostility toward Israel and its Jewish supporters in the United States.
> 
> Curiously enough, Masri himself videotaped himself harassing Eid and then posted the videos on Twitter. In the videos, which were posted on Twitter on Monday June 18, 2018, Masri can be heard accusing Eid of betraying the Palestinian people. In one video, Masri calls Eid, “a f-----g collaborator,” a “piece of s—t” and a “sympathizer with the Zionists.” In another video, Masri calls Eid _gasus_ — Arabic for spy. “He speaks on behalf of the Jewish lobby,” Masri said.
> 
> These accusations could very well incite people to harm Eid, a regular speaker in the United States, upon his return home. (Eid divides his time between East Jerusalem and Jericho.) “People will watch the video where I am called a traitor. This is a clear call to kill me,” Eid said.
> 
> Despite the hostility directed at him by Masri, the videos indicate Eid kept his composure during the confrontations. At one point, Eid asks Masri to stop talking to him. Masri refused.
> 
> “I can talk to whomever I want,” Masri says in the video. “Call the police. This is America. I have freedom of speech.” At this point, Eid says, “You are threatening me. You said you are going to kill me.”
> 
> In response, Masri calls Eid a liar. “You’re a collaborator with the Israelis. You’re an Arab Zionist.” Moments later, Masri declares “You’re turning your back on your people.”
> 
> Eid says that prior to taking the videos, Masri twice threatened to kill him.
> 
> The first threat took place during a break in the meeting where Eid was testifying and the second threat took place as he went down an escalator in the America’s Center Convention Complex in St. Louis, Missouri. (This writer attempted to contact Masri through Twitter for a response, but has yet to receive a reply.)
> 
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> CAMERA Snapshots: PCUSA Stands By While Palestinian Activist Harassed by Extremist
> 
> 
> 
> Bassem Eid Is a Zionist stooge. It would be interesting to find out where he gets his money.
Click to expand...


I’m afraid you will define anyone who is not a Jew hating, gee-had screeching Islamist Death Cultist as a _Zionist Stooge_™️

You’re a hoot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Emmanuel Nahshon, the Israeli Foreign Ministry spokesman, added on Twitter: “Expelling Israelis and promoting in Pamplona BDS racism. 1492 in its 2018 version.” Quoting the slogan of the Podemos far-left party that supports boycotts of Israel and whose name means “we can,” he ended his tweet with the words “Now we can.”

ACOM, a pro-Israel group based in Madrid, condemned the Pamplona municipality vote as “encouraging anti-Semitism.” But it nonetheless represents a “failure” for the campaign to boycott Israel because a direct call to do so was ultimately left out of the motion for fear of legal issues.

Tribunals in Spain, including the nation’s Supreme Court in two of its rulings, have voided a total of 16 boycott motions passed by municipalities. Another seven municipalities voluntarily scrapped their boycott motions under threat of legal action by ACOM. One municipality’s boycott motion was suspended by a court injunction.

(full article online)

'BDS racism: 1492 in its 2018 version'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Like between 1939 and 1945 ]

Israeli soccer fans harassed at World Cup in Moscow


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

*From Grievance to Action: Mapping Grassroots Movements in Palestine*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Nations Has A VESTED INTEREST In Keeping Palestinian Arabs In Perpetual Refugee Status


----------



## Sixties Fan

Love of the Land: Fools on the Ground: Examining the World Council of Churches in Israel and Its EAPPI ...by Dexter Van Zile


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ One step at a time ]

Bulgaria to open honorary consulate in Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Actually, with a greater awareness of the UNRWA welfare fraud is little more than an endowment for Islamic terrorists, more nations are questioning their contributions. 


So yes, the scales are tipping for elimination of that islsmic terrorist scheme.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



All that, and still no country of Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian employees hurt by BDS speak up about its negative effects


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1st Israel visit, a Tibetan leader quietly seeks support, hails Jews’ return


----------



## Sixties Fan

The purpose of the propaganda branch of the war against Israel is to (1) make Israel’s destruction seem virtuous vs. horrifying; and (2) provide support to military actors by limiting Israel’s options with regard to allowable military responses.  Again quoting previous analysis of this situation, current activity by BDS and similar anti-Israel propaganda campaigns can be characterized as follows:

·         _When there is not a shooting war going on, BDS advocates run Israel Apartheid Week events and other similar programs designed to paint Israel as so hideous that any action taken against it should be considered moral.
_
·         _During “quiet” periods when groups like Hamas and Hezbollah are readying for the next war (by collecting weapons, building rockets or digging terror tunnels) these “peace advocates” say and do nothing to limit that war preparation.
_
·         _Once a shooting war breaks out, they take to the streets condemning Israel’s counterattack and demanding a ceasefire as soon as the aggression of Israel’s enemies start bearing a price.
Taken together, these actions demonstrate not just a political movement playing a military role (by justifying attacks against Israel and then trying to limit the Jewish state’s military options once those attacks begin) but a foe with clear-cut and militant goals: to see Israel destroyed or weakened to the point where someone else can handles the trigger pulling.

(full article online)

The Network (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News_


----------



## Sixties Fan

MUST-WATCH: Crowds in Iran are chanting "Death to Palestine!" Not to Israel. Not to America. But to Palestine.

Hamas and Hezbollah and Palestinian Jihad can kiss their Iranian funding goodbye if the regime falls. 
https://twitter.com/jalilazizi13/status/1011216813944901633 …



jalil azizi on Twitter


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> The purpose of the propaganda branch of the war against Israel is to (1) make Israel’s destruction seem virtuous vs. horrifying; ...



Yes. This.  

So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act. 

This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the propaganda branch of the war against Israel is to (1) make Israel’s destruction seem virtuous vs. horrifying; ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This.
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
Click to expand...

Iran is not occupying anybody. Apples and Oranges.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the propaganda branch of the war against Israel is to (1) make Israel’s destruction seem virtuous vs. horrifying; ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This.
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not occupying anybody. Apples and Oranges.
Click to expand...


Occupation is irrelevant to my point.  Shall we say the Turkish people have no right to self-determination and sovereignty?  The Chinese?  The Russians?  The Spanish?  The Moroccans?  Indonesians?

No other people are subjected to this idea that not only must the government change, but that the State must be eradicated and its people must be prevented from having sovereign self-determination.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the propaganda branch of the war against Israel is to (1) make Israel’s destruction seem virtuous vs. horrifying; ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This.
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not occupying anybody. Apples and Oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occupation is irrelevant to my point.  Shall we say the Turkish people have no right to self-determination and sovereignty?  The Chinese?  The Russians?  The Spanish?  The Moroccans?  Indonesians?
> 
> No other people are subjected to this idea that not only must the government change, but that the State must be eradicated and its people must be prevented from having sovereign self-determination.
Click to expand...

The occupation is the defining factor.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the propaganda branch of the war against Israel is to (1) make Israel’s destruction seem virtuous vs. horrifying; ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This.
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not occupying anybody. Apples and Oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occupation is irrelevant to my point.  Shall we say the Turkish people have no right to self-determination and sovereignty?  The Chinese?  The Russians?  The Spanish?  The Moroccans?  Indonesians?
> 
> No other people are subjected to this idea that not only must the government change, but that the State must be eradicated and its people must be prevented from having sovereign self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation is the defining factor.
Click to expand...


Can't occupy something that doesn't exist.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The occupation is the defining factor.



So you would agree then, that the Chinese people have no right to sovereign self-determination.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the propaganda branch of the war against Israel is to (1) make Israel’s destruction seem virtuous vs. horrifying; ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This.
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not occupying anybody. Apples and Oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occupation is irrelevant to my point.  Shall we say the Turkish people have no right to self-determination and sovereignty?  The Chinese?  The Russians?  The Spanish?  The Moroccans?  Indonesians?
> 
> No other people are subjected to this idea that not only must the government change, but that the State must be eradicated and its people must be prevented from having sovereign self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation is the defining factor.
Click to expand...


You need to first understand and then attempt to define the terms you stumble over. Whose sovereign land is israel occupying?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the propaganda branch of the war against Israel is to (1) make Israel’s destruction seem virtuous vs. horrifying; ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This.
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not occupying anybody. Apples and Oranges.
Click to expand...


Iran occupies Kurdistan.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the propaganda branch of the war against Israel is to (1) make Israel’s destruction seem virtuous vs. horrifying; ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This.
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not occupying anybody. Apples and Oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occupation is irrelevant to my point.  Shall we say the Turkish people have no right to self-determination and sovereignty?  The Chinese?  The Russians?  The Spanish?  The Moroccans?  Indonesians?
> 
> No other people are subjected to this idea that not only must the government change, but that the State must be eradicated and its people must be prevented from having sovereign self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation is the defining factor.
Click to expand...


The Jewish nation was given sovereignty over the whole of the land.

Arabs have got sovereignty over most of the middle east at the expense of various indigenous nations,  didn't manage to swallow that one whole too, just not this one.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the propaganda branch of the war against Israel is to (1) make Israel’s destruction seem virtuous vs. horrifying; ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This.
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran is not occupying anybody. Apples and Oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occupation is irrelevant to my point.  Shall we say the Turkish people have no right to self-determination and sovereignty?  The Chinese?  The Russians?  The Spanish?  The Moroccans?  Indonesians?
> 
> No other people are subjected to this idea that not only must the government change, but that the State must be eradicated and its people must be prevented from having sovereign self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation is the defining factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to first understand and then attempt to define the terms you stumble over. Whose sovereign land is israel occupying?
Click to expand...

That's an easy one.

_​Recognizing​_that the Palestinian people is entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,

_Expressing its grave concern_ that the Palestinian people has been prevented from enjoying its inalienable rights, in particular its right to self-determination,

_Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,

_Recalling_ its relevant resolutions which affirm the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination,

1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine,* including:

(_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;

(_b_) The right to national independence and *sovereignty*;

2. _Reaffirms also_ the inalienable right of the Palestinians to return to their homes and property from which they have been displaced and uprooted, and calls for their return;

UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This.
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is not occupying anybody. Apples and Oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occupation is irrelevant to my point.  Shall we say the Turkish people have no right to self-determination and sovereignty?  The Chinese?  The Russians?  The Spanish?  The Moroccans?  Indonesians?
> 
> No other people are subjected to this idea that not only must the government change, but that the State must be eradicated and its people must be prevented from having sovereign self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation is the defining factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to first understand and then attempt to define the terms you stumble over. Whose sovereign land is israel occupying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an easy one.
> 
> _
> Recognizing_
> that the Palestinian people is entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> _Expressing its grave concern_ that the Palestinian people has been prevented from enjoying its inalienable rights, in particular its right to self-determination,
> 
> _Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,
> 
> _Recalling_ its relevant resolutions which affirm the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination,
> 
> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine,* including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and *sovereignty*;
> 
> 2. _Reaffirms also_ the inalienable right of the Palestinians to return to their homes and property from which they have been displaced and uprooted, and calls for their return;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
Click to expand...

Nice duck. 

How does that address my post?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Apparently, the criticism got HRW's attention.

By 2011, there was a lot more balance in terms of the distribution of the reports they were putting out:





But that did not stop HRW op-eds on the Arab-Israeli from focusing on the allegations made against Israel.

Currently, 2015 is the latest year for which NGO Monitor has information.

The number of reports on Israel, in comparison with other countries in the Middle East, appears to be on the rise again.






During all those years, Human Rights Watch has continued to focus criticism of Israel -- in much the same way as the UN Human Rights Council.

(full article online)

Human Rights Watch and the UN Human Rights Council: Natural Allies Against Israel (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This.
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think.  It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews.  While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel.  Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is not occupying anybody. Apples and Oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occupation is irrelevant to my point.  Shall we say the Turkish people have no right to self-determination and sovereignty?  The Chinese?  The Russians?  The Spanish?  The Moroccans?  Indonesians?
> 
> No other people are subjected to this idea that not only must the government change, but that the State must be eradicated and its people must be prevented from having sovereign self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The occupation is the defining factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to first understand and then attempt to define the terms you stumble over. Whose sovereign land is israel occupying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an easy one.
> 
> _
> Recognizing_
> that the Palestinian people is entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> _Expressing its grave concern_ that the Palestinian people has been prevented from enjoying its inalienable rights, in particular its right to self-determination,
> 
> _Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,
> 
> _Recalling_ its relevant resolutions which affirm the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination,
> 
> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the *Palestinian people in Palestine,* including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and *sovereignty*;
> 
> 2. _Reaffirms also_ the inalienable right of the Palestinians to return to their homes and property from which they have been displaced and uprooted, and calls for their return;
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237​
Click to expand...


They agree, Israel isn't occupying anyone's territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prince William Visits Holocaust Memorial During First Trip To Israel | TIME


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Army inks $193 million deal to buy Israeli tank defense system


----------



## Sixties Fan

Britain’s Prince William, right, reaches out to a person as reporters and beach-goers swarm around him, during a visit to a beach in the coastal Mediterranean city of Tel Aviv, June 26, 2018. (Menahem KAHANA/AFP)



Prince William kicks it on Tel Aviv beach, kicks ball around with kids


----------



## Shusha

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The occupation is the defining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would agree then, that the Chinese people have no right to sovereign self-determination.
Click to expand...


Bump for P F Tinmore .  You didn't address this.  If occupation is the defining factor for whether or not peoples have rights to sovereignty then there are a large number of peoples who, due to holding occupations, would be ineligible for self-determination and sovereignty, including the Turks, the Chinese, Indonesians, Moroccans, Spanish and a whole host of others.  

Since I am certain you will say that the Chinese people DO have a right to sovereignty and self-determination, your claim that occupation is the defining factor is patently false.  You are applying standards to Israel that you do not apply to China.

This was my original post on this mini-topic:  

So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act. 

This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think. It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews. While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel. Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?

So, again I ask you -- Can the right to self-determination be removed from a people, or can they be rendered ineligible for that right?  If yes, under what circumstances?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The occupation is the defining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would agree then, that the Chinese people have no right to sovereign self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump for P F Tinmore .  You didn't address this.  If occupation is the defining factor for whether or not peoples have rights to sovereignty then there are a large number of peoples who, due to holding occupations, would be ineligible for self-determination and sovereignty, including the Turks, the Chinese, Indonesians, Moroccans, Spanish and a whole host of others.
> 
> Since I am certain you will say that the Chinese people DO have a right to sovereignty and self-determination, your claim that occupation is the defining factor is patently false.  You are applying standards to Israel that you do not apply to China.
> 
> This was my original post on this mini-topic:
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think. It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews. While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel. Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> So, again I ask you -- Can the right to self-determination be removed from a people, or can they be rendered ineligible for that right?  If yes, under what circumstances?
Click to expand...

You don't make any sense.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The occupation is the defining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would agree then, that the Chinese people have no right to sovereign self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump for P F Tinmore .  You didn't address this.  If occupation is the defining factor for whether or not peoples have rights to sovereignty then there are a large number of peoples who, due to holding occupations, would be ineligible for self-determination and sovereignty, including the Turks, the Chinese, Indonesians, Moroccans, Spanish and a whole host of others.
> 
> Since I am certain you will say that the Chinese people DO have a right to sovereignty and self-determination, your claim that occupation is the defining factor is patently false.  You are applying standards to Israel that you do not apply to China.
> 
> This was my original post on this mini-topic:
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think. It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews. While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel. Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> So, again I ask you -- Can the right to self-determination be removed from a people, or can they be rendered ineligible for that right?  If yes, under what circumstances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't make any sense.
Click to expand...


Sigh.  Let me break it down again.  

Do the Chinese people have the right to sovereignty and self-determination even though their State is occupying another peoples?  If yes, then occupation is not the determining factor.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, you read that correctly – Oborne is charging Israeli settlers with poisoning Palestinian wells, which he claims to have personally witnessed.

Jews poisoning the wells is a classic antisemitic canard that dates back to Medieval European times when Jews were accused of being responsible for spreading disease such as the Black Death. This in turn led to massacres of Jewish communities.

As for the accusation that Israeli settlers of taking the best agricultural land and depriving Palestinians of water, this is a falsehood. (Israeli tech turns barren land into thriving agricultural areas  while Israel actually supplies Palestinians with water and prevents them from wrecking their own and Israel’s supplies.)

(full article online)

Bigoted Columnist: Jews 'Poisoning the Wells' | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ An Egyptian newspaper telling Egyptians that Israel  - darn the peace treaty -  should not exist  ]

Finally, we can say that we have heard a lot in our lives about the Holocaust, and most of us as Arabs see it as a lie, while many people of the world believe it. Some of us pay the price of its curse till today.

(full article online)

Major Egyptian newspaper trashes the US Holocaust Museum as full of lies ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The occupation is the defining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would agree then, that the Chinese people have no right to sovereign self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump for P F Tinmore .  You didn't address this.  If occupation is the defining factor for whether or not peoples have rights to sovereignty then there are a large number of peoples who, due to holding occupations, would be ineligible for self-determination and sovereignty, including the Turks, the Chinese, Indonesians, Moroccans, Spanish and a whole host of others.
> 
> Since I am certain you will say that the Chinese people DO have a right to sovereignty and self-determination, your claim that occupation is the defining factor is patently false.  You are applying standards to Israel that you do not apply to China.
> 
> This was my original post on this mini-topic:
> 
> So many useful idiots have bought into this notion -- that the destruction of a sovereign State is not only permissible but the morally superior act.
> 
> This is intimately tied to irrational beliefs about Jews, I think. It speaks to a double standard held only for Jews. While people might speak about dismantling a sovereign State's government as a morally correct action against a harmful government, I can't think of a single instance of suggesting that self-determination be removed from an entire people -- except Israel. Surely, no one is suggesting, for example, that the Persian people of Iran must not be permitted under any circumstances to have a sovereign nation and self-determination, are they?
> 
> So, again I ask you -- Can the right to self-determination be removed from a people, or can they be rendered ineligible for that right?  If yes, under what circumstances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh.  Let me break it down again.
> 
> Do the Chinese people have the right to sovereignty and self-determination even though their State is occupying another peoples?  If yes, then occupation is not the determining factor.
Click to expand...


You’re not going to get a response. If he refuses to acknowledge whether or not the Israelis have the Rights to their Religious Sites or why Israel is under any obligation to cede any of the “ 67 Borders”  linking Gaza and the W. Bank you’re not going to get a response. 
 He can’t stand the fact that Israel Exists. It’s that simple.


----------



## Shusha

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’re not going to get a response. If he refuses to acknowledge whether or not the Israelis have the Rights to their Religious Sites or why Israel is under any obligation to cede any of the “ 67 Borders”  linking Gaza and the W. Bank you’re not going to get a response.
> He can’t stand the fact that Israel Exists. It’s that simple.



Of course I'm not going to get a response.  Tinmore ignores me on a regular basis.  But I find it FAR more revealing what they choose to ignore than what they respond to.  It shows where their weaknesses are.  Tinmore believes that Jews should not have the fundamental human rights that all other peoples have.  I'm not trying to convince him to change his mind about his view of Jews.  He's never going to do that.  I do try to make reasoned arguments and offer factual information for those who might be reading but not posting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Today’s resolution is another important step in our efforts as we change the rules of the game at the UN,” Danon said. “Less than two weeks ago, a plurality of members in the General Assembly voted to denounce Hamas, and now today’s resolution explicitly condemned terrorists for the despicable double war crime of hiding behind women and children while attacking civilians.”

“There is much work to be done,” Danon continued, “but this milestone accomplishment brings us closer to the day when the UN will focus on truly bringing security and stability to the world.”

The Global Counter Terrorism Strategy was first adopted in 2006 and is reviewed every two years.

The update approved on Tuesday decries the use of “schools and hospitals, for military purposes such as launching attacks and storing weapons,” as well as the use of “civilians to shield military objectives from attacks.”

(full article online)

Israeli Envoy Hails ‘Unprecedented’ UN Condemnation of Use of Human Shields by Terror Groups


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Looking back at the 11-year campaign against Lev Leviev*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Looking back at the 11-year campaign against Lev Leviev*



Lev Levaiev is a virtuous man, he has donated more money to his society than the billions of aid and donations that Abbas and Hamas put in their pockets.

No wonder You target him.


----------



## rylah

*Report: Bahraini King Opposes BDS, Allows Visits to Israel*

Bahrain’s King Hamad bin Isa al Khalifa has told the head of the Simon Wiesenthal Center that he is against boycotts of Israel and Bahrainis are permitted to visit Israel_.
The Jerusalem Post_ reports that King Hamad made the comment to Rabbi Abraham Cooper during an event at the center in Los Angeles to promote support for a declaration condemning religious hatred and violence.

At the multi-national, multi-denominational gathering last week, some 400 representatives from around the world—including Jews, Christians, Muslims, Buddhists and Sikhs—pledged in writing their commitment to tolerance.

In a noteworthy moment of tolerance, Arab officials at the event stood in respect for the Israeli national anthem Hatikvah, played by the Bahrain National Orchestra.

Report: Bahraini King Opposes BDS, Allows Visits to Israel | Jewish News | Israel News | Israel Politics


----------



## rylah

*Kick Antisemitism Out of Sports*


----------



## Sixties Fan

You probably won’t see this in the mainstream news.  Arab media sources (English translation) are reporting that on his drive north of Ramallah, “palestinian” Arab kids threw stones at Prince William’s car.

As Prince William’s convoy was driving through the Jelazun refugee camp north of Ramallah, Arab children threw rocks at his car. This was a very embarrassing event for Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud Abbas and the Palestinian Authority. The official excuse for the stoning of Prince William was that they didn’t “prepare” the residents of the refugee camp for the Prince’s arrival.

(full article online)

Prince William Stoned by Palestinian Arabs During his Visit to Ramallah


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Ukraine doing to Jewish headstones before the creation of Israel,  what the Jordanians did to Jewish headstones in Jerusalem between 1948 and 1967]

Nazar estimated that there could be up to 100 headstones under the stretch of road, and maybe more. Photos show them lying flat and closely packed, some face down and some face up. They had been covered over by the road surface. Many of the stones appear to be intact. Volunteers said most seem to date from the first part of the 20th century.

Volunteers rescue Jewish headstones used to pave Ukraine street


[Boycotting Israel and Jews.  What else is new?  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

The only Palestinians who deserve "refugee aid" are the ones who have fled within or out of Syria - and that should come from UNHCR, not UNRWA.

There is no reason that the world should fund the education and healthcare of a single Palestinian Arab citizen, who should go to Palestinian public schools and use Palestinian medical facilities. They are not refugees - they are living in the land that they claim as theirs.

There is no reason the world should fund the education and healthcare of the vast majority of Jordanian Palestinians who are full citizens of Jordan. They are not refugees. 

There is no reason that UNRWA should claim 450,000 refugees in Lebanon when nearly half of their "registered refugees" have moved to Europe and elsewhere. 

And, of course, after 70 years there is no reason to maintain a huge bureaucracy that does nothing to actually help "refugees" get settled in their host countries, or anywhere else. 
Moreover, Power certainly knows, there is not an unlimited amount of aid money worldwide. She is implying that maintaining the excellent support Palestinians get from UNRWA is more important than needy refugees in Syria, Yemen, South Sudan and Myanmar. 

(full article online)

Samantha Power shills for @UNRWA ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Every time a Jew peacefully walks around the Temple Mount - which is virtually every weekday - Arab media freaks out about "settlers storming Al Aqsa" with "provocative tours" meant to "hurt Muslim feelings."

Today, Prince William actually went into the Al Aqsa Mosque, which no Jews ever do, and no one is complaining about "storming."



What is that phrase for when Jews are the only ones treated without the same rights everyone else has again?

(vide photos and video online)

Prince William storms the Al Aqsa Mosque (video) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The real shock for the uninitiated, however, is that Israeli hospitals are full of Arabs. I can’t give you the breakdown for the percent of Arabs treated in Israeli hospitals. According to Elder of Ziyon, however, over 100,000 Palestinian Authority Arabs were treated in Israeli hospitals in 2015. The non-Israeli patient load at Safra Children’s Hospital of Tel HaShomer Sheba’s pediatric oncology ward is at times 75% of the total ward population, while Ichilov Hospital’s pediatric oncology ward patients are 90% non-Israeli, meaning the patients are largely foreigners and PA residents.

All this is just the tip of the iceberg. We haven’t even looked at the breakdown for Gazan and Syrian patients treated in Israeli hospitals. But as someone who has had to spend lots of time in hospitals and clinics of late, it looks as though at least a third of the patients are Arabs. Moreover, much of the staff is of Arab lineage.

(full article online)

Real Coexistence: The Israeli Hospital Experience (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Slowly, but surely... one thing at a time.....maybe in the next 50 years.... ]

Prince William said to refuse to meet with Mayor Barkat in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

However in typical BBC style, Yolande Knell erased all the history prior to June 1967 from her simplistic account:

Knell: “Israel captured the east of the city in the 1967 war and later annexed it in a move that’s not internationally recognised. It sees all the city as its capital but Palestinians want East Jerusalem as their capital.”

Knell then went on to provide listeners with an overtly partisan view of the issue from the PLO’s Hanan Ashrawi:

Knell: “Palestinian official Hanan Ashrawi says the Palace is using the right descriptions.”

Ashrawi: “The only country that has violated international law openly and admitted Jerusalem as the capital of Israel is the US…is Trump. And the UK has not changed its position. It still considers Jerusalem as occupied territory. You cannot expect the royal visit to come and become complicit in land theft and the illegal annexation of Jerusalem.”

Not only did Knell not bother to challenge Ashrawi’s inaccurate and deliberately provocative claim of “land theft” or to clarify that her selected contributor’s claims concerning “international law” are a matter of opinion, she did not even make the effort to inform Radio 4 listeners that – as she doubtless knows, because their embassies are located in the same Jerusalem complex as the BBC’s own offices – in addition to the United States, Guatemala and Paraguay have also recognised Jerusalem as Israel’s capital. 

Instead, Knell simply changed the subject and moved on with her report.

(full article online )

BBC R4 ‘Today’ listeners sold short by Knell’s portrayal of Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv University Partners With University of Illinois for R&D


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/06/eilat-travel-tech-start-hotspot/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The only Palestinians who deserve "refugee aid" are the ones who have fled within or out of Syria - and that should come from UNHCR, not UNRWA.
> 
> There is no reason that the world should fund the education and healthcare of a single Palestinian Arab citizen, who should go to Palestinian public schools and use Palestinian medical facilities. They are not refugees - they are living in the land that they claim as theirs.
> 
> There is no reason the world should fund the education and healthcare of the vast majority of Jordanian Palestinians who are full citizens of Jordan. They are not refugees.
> 
> There is no reason that UNRWA should claim 450,000 refugees in Lebanon when nearly half of their "registered refugees" have moved to Europe and elsewhere.
> 
> And, of course, after 70 years there is no reason to maintain a huge bureaucracy that does nothing to actually help "refugees" get settled in their host countries, or anywhere else.
> Moreover, Power certainly knows, there is not an unlimited amount of aid money worldwide. She is implying that maintaining the excellent support Palestinians get from UNRWA is more important than needy refugees in Syria, Yemen, South Sudan and Myanmar.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Samantha Power shills for @UNRWA ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> And, of course, after 70 years there is no reason to maintain a huge bureaucracy that does nothing to actually help "refugees" get settled in their host countries, or anywhere else.


UNWRA has no authority to find solutions for the refugees. It is the UNCCP that has that mandate.

You need to push the UN to get that rolling.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only Palestinians who deserve "refugee aid" are the ones who have fled within or out of Syria - and that should come from UNHCR, not UNRWA.
> 
> There is no reason that the world should fund the education and healthcare of a single Palestinian Arab citizen, who should go to Palestinian public schools and use Palestinian medical facilities. They are not refugees - they are living in the land that they claim as theirs.
> 
> There is no reason the world should fund the education and healthcare of the vast majority of Jordanian Palestinians who are full citizens of Jordan. They are not refugees.
> 
> There is no reason that UNRWA should claim 450,000 refugees in Lebanon when nearly half of their "registered refugees" have moved to Europe and elsewhere.
> 
> And, of course, after 70 years there is no reason to maintain a huge bureaucracy that does nothing to actually help "refugees" get settled in their host countries, or anywhere else.
> Moreover, Power certainly knows, there is not an unlimited amount of aid money worldwide. She is implying that maintaining the excellent support Palestinians get from UNRWA is more important than needy refugees in Syria, Yemen, South Sudan and Myanmar.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Samantha Power shills for @UNRWA ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, after 70 years there is no reason to maintain a huge bureaucracy that does nothing to actually help "refugees" get settled in their host countries, or anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UNWRA has no authority to find solutions for the refugees. It is the UNCCP that has that mandate.
> 
> You need to push the UN to get that rolling.
Click to expand...


There is no reason to push the UN. Another bloated, useless agency dedicated to concern itself with Arab-Islamist welfare cheats, falsely labeled as "refugees" is a waste of time.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> UNWRA has no authority to find solutions for the refugees. It is the UNCCP that has that mandate.
> 
> You need to push the UN to get that rolling.



UNRWA - United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine
UNCCP - United Nations Conciliation Commission for Palestine

...does the UN have a separate agency for specialized  Palestinian toilet paper as well?


----------



## rylah

Walla, what I just realized is that while #BDS-holes make loops in the air to look like they're making any sense, Israeli business actually grows globally, while it's the UNRWA, Hamas and PA who're becoming more and more isolated.

With the US withdrawing funds with no notice, Switzerland raising the same issue globally, and countries moving their embassies to Jerusalem... Who boycotts whom?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ezra Levant in Israel: Leftists put Palestinian jobs at risk


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Humanitarian aid transferred by Israel to fleeing Syrians


----------



## Sixties Fan

The former baseball star shared snippets from the visit via social media, including video of himself and other visitors dancing the hora in the Galilee in northern Israel.

Strawberry also snapped pictures of himself wearing a kippa and a t-shirt with an Israeli flag.

(full article online )

What brought baseball legend Darryl Strawberry to Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Digital pioneer Landa nets $300m investment for nanoprinting system


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Roger Waters plays Munich despite mayor’s effort to stop concert over his support for BDS*

“I believe all people, all of us, all of our brothers and sisters, all of our fragile globe, whatever their ethnicity or religion or nationality, deserve the same basic human rights under the law,” Roger Waters told the crowd at a Munich concert last week. 

Waters performed in Munich following a campaign to cancel his concert backed by the city’s mayor, Dieter Reiter, who accused Waters of anti-Semitism. An attorney for Waters asked Reiter to retract his statement, according to the Jerusalem Post, and Waters addressed the row himself from the stage at Munich’s Olympic Hall and later posted to social media. The musician explained that the mayor was championing a petition that alleged Waters is anti-Semitic because he endorses the Palestinian movement for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel.

Roger Waters plays Munich despite mayor’s effort to stop concert over his support for BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Roger Waters plays Munich despite mayor’s effort to stop concert over his support for BDS*
> 
> “I believe all people, all of us, all of our brothers and sisters, all of our fragile globe, whatever their ethnicity or religion or nationality, deserve the same basic human rights under the law,” Roger Waters told the crowd at a Munich concert last week.
> 
> Waters performed in Munich following a campaign to cancel his concert backed by the city’s mayor, Dieter Reiter, who accused Waters of anti-Semitism. An attorney for Waters asked Reiter to retract his statement, according to the Jerusalem Post, and Waters addressed the row himself from the stage at Munich’s Olympic Hall and later posted to social media. The musician explained that the mayor was championing a petition that alleged Waters is anti-Semitic because he endorses the Palestinian movement for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel.
> 
> Roger Waters plays Munich despite mayor’s effort to stop concert over his support for BDS


Could you please, ask Roger what he thought of the BDS campaign to stop Israel at Eurovision, or all the other artists who want to come to Israel from being threatened by the BDS organization?

How many times has he said to them "You should not be doing this".


"Do unto others as you would like it done unto you"
[Old Jewish proverb]

But then, here is the answer to my question to you ( I just looked it up ):

Roger Waters: Artists’ boycott of Israel is 'about human rights'


Roger follows what he likes, and says what he likes.

Because apparently, Artists do NOT have the human right to choose to perform in Israel, if they so choose.

It is called "Hypocrisy".

Because the only people on the planet who DO NOT have the right to protect themselves are Jews, be it in Israel or anywhere else in the world where they are continuing to be TARGETED not only by BDS but by worthless wannabe murderers.

When Roger realizes that Jews have the right to live, and defend themselves.......by all means post it here.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


*The above message brought to you by the Soros Foundation for open borders and free trade of Drugs.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

It will take more than BDS to stop a Christian Arab director from walking on air


----------



## Sixties Fan

Six moderately, seriously, injured Syrians, including four children, brought to Israel for medical treatment.

(full article online)

Six injured Syrians brought to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Digital pioneer Landa nets $300m investment for nanoprinting system


----------



## Sixties Fan

and now, I'll ask them a few questions. After all, fair is fair.  First, some general ones.

This "occupation" to which you keep referring, would that be the occupation by Arabs of the territory of the Jewish national home by any chance?  You do know that Arabs conquered and occupied the Land of Israel in 638CE, yes?

The Arabs who engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation between 1920-1948, expelling the Jews that survived the pogroms and murderous riots in Hebron, Gaza, Shchem (aka Nablus), Gush Etzion, Jerusalem's Old City, Neveh Yaakov, Atarot, Nahlat Shimon, Shimon HaTzaddik, Shiloach and other areas?

Arabs who called themselves Southern Syrians, not "Palestinians", into the 1920s and later and also demanded the Mandate be united with a Greater Syria?

Whose leaders aligned with Hitler in WW II? Who refused a territorial compromise suggested by the Peel Commission in 1937 (not to mention that of 1922 which separated Transjordan from the Jewish National Home) and again in 1947, that of the UN Partition? 

The same Arabs who went to war to eradicate the state of Israel? Who founded the PLO in 1964, three years before the Six Days War and prior to any "settlement" being constructed?

(full article online)

My Right Word: Dealing with IfNotNow's "Facts"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> and now, I'll ask them a few questions. After all, fair is fair.  First, some general ones.
> 
> This "occupation" to which you keep referring, would that be the occupation by Arabs of the territory of the Jewish national home by any chance?  You do know that Arabs conquered and occupied the Land of Israel in 638CE, yes?
> 
> The Arabs who engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation between 1920-1948, expelling the Jews that survived the pogroms and murderous riots in Hebron, Gaza, Shchem (aka Nablus), Gush Etzion, Jerusalem's Old City, Neveh Yaakov, Atarot, Nahlat Shimon, Shimon HaTzaddik, Shiloach and other areas?
> 
> Arabs who called themselves Southern Syrians, not "Palestinians", into the 1920s and later and also demanded the Mandate be united with a Greater Syria?
> 
> Whose leaders aligned with Hitler in WW II? Who refused a territorial compromise suggested by the Peel Commission in 1937 (not to mention that of 1922 which separated Transjordan from the Jewish National Home) and again in 1947, that of the UN Partition?
> 
> The same Arabs who went to war to eradicate the state of Israel? Who founded the PLO in 1964, three years before the Six Days War and prior to any "settlement" being constructed?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> My Right Word: Dealing with IfNotNow's "Facts"


Thanks for the laughs,


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and now, I'll ask them a few questions. After all, fair is fair.  First, some general ones.
> 
> This "occupation" to which you keep referring, would that be the occupation by Arabs of the territory of the Jewish national home by any chance?  You do know that Arabs conquered and occupied the Land of Israel in 638CE, yes?
> 
> The Arabs who engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation between 1920-1948, expelling the Jews that survived the pogroms and murderous riots in Hebron, Gaza, Shchem (aka Nablus), Gush Etzion, Jerusalem's Old City, Neveh Yaakov, Atarot, Nahlat Shimon, Shimon HaTzaddik, Shiloach and other areas?
> 
> Arabs who called themselves Southern Syrians, not "Palestinians", into the 1920s and later and also demanded the Mandate be united with a Greater Syria?
> 
> Whose leaders aligned with Hitler in WW II? Who refused a territorial compromise suggested by the Peel Commission in 1937 (not to mention that of 1922 which separated Transjordan from the Jewish National Home) and again in 1947, that of the UN Partition?
> 
> The same Arabs who went to war to eradicate the state of Israel? Who founded the PLO in 1964, three years before the Six Days War and prior to any "settlement" being constructed?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> My Right Word: Dealing with IfNotNow's "Facts"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laughs,
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving that You guys run from argument like chicken from soup.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  And Arabs usually tend to forget.....that all the land they call Arab Lands.....outside of the Arabian Peninsula.....has indigenous people living on them......that they are not Arab lands per se ----as if the Arabs had originated from them and were the indigenous people of those lands....since the 7th Century....when they went out of the Peninsula and conquered those lands....as the Spaniards and the British and others did with the "New World " after 1492 ]


He goes on to say that  the Syrian Iskenderun Brigade has been occupied by Turkey since 1939, before the establishment of Israel. And the Arab Ahwaz region has been occupied since 1925 again by Iran.

He wonders why the Ottoman occupation of large swaths of Arab territory never elicited any anger, but the British occupation did. Why are Muslims occupying Arab lands OK?

The author even goes on to note that the Arabs expelling Jews from their countries helped strengthen Israel.

So he analyzes why Muslims are okay with some occupations - including their own in Andalusia, Spain - and against Israel's.

And he concludes that it is all religious, based on Quranic verses.  "According to this understanding, a Muslim has a divine command of annihilating the Jews everywhere and at all times," he says, saying that Muslims ignore the parts of the Quran that praise Jews.

But it isn't as if he's pro-Israel. He says of course he wants to ethnically cleanse Israel of all Jews who arrived after 1917.


(full article online)

Arab columnist asks why Arabs don't care about other occupations besides Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Yeah, why not??? Say the Arabs.  Boycott a Peace Deal, any and all Peace Deals to make peace with Israel and put an end to the endless waste of lives and misery on the Palestinian side.  Do it even before you have read what the deal is  ]





Fatah Announces 'National Campaign To Thwart The Deal Of The Century,' Publishes Posters Against The Deal And Its Initiators


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionism is anti-Semitism, and you’ll never again question why


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [  Yeah, why not??? Say the Arabs.  Boycott a Peace Deal, any and all Peace Deals to make peace with Israel and put an end to the endless waste of lives and misery on the Palestinian side.  Do it even before you have read what the deal is  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah Announces 'National Campaign To Thwart The Deal Of The Century,' Publishes Posters Against The Deal And Its Initiators


We know what the "deal" will be.

The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.

They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.

*Watch this space!*


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Yeah, why not??? Say the Arabs.  Boycott a Peace Deal, any and all Peace Deals to make peace with Israel and put an end to the endless waste of lives and misery on the Palestinian side.  Do it even before you have read what the deal is  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah Announces 'National Campaign To Thwart The Deal Of The Century,' Publishes Posters Against The Deal And Its Initiators
> 
> 
> 
> We know what the "deal" will be.
> 
> The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.
> 
> They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
Click to expand...

We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.

They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.

Why?

Because Israel was still going to exist.

Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.

Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Yeah, why not??? Say the Arabs.  Boycott a Peace Deal, any and all Peace Deals to make peace with Israel and put an end to the endless waste of lives and misery on the Palestinian side.  Do it even before you have read what the deal is  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah Announces 'National Campaign To Thwart The Deal Of The Century,' Publishes Posters Against The Deal And Its Initiators
> 
> 
> 
> We know what the "deal" will be.
> 
> The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.
> 
> They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria


They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.

You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Yeah, why not??? Say the Arabs.  Boycott a Peace Deal, any and all Peace Deals to make peace with Israel and put an end to the endless waste of lives and misery on the Palestinian side.  Do it even before you have read what the deal is  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah Announces 'National Campaign To Thwart The Deal Of The Century,' Publishes Posters Against The Deal And Its Initiators
> 
> 
> 
> We know what the "deal" will be.
> 
> The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.
> 
> They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
Click to expand...


Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Yeah, why not??? Say the Arabs.  Boycott a Peace Deal, any and all Peace Deals to make peace with Israel and put an end to the endless waste of lives and misery on the Palestinian side.  Do it even before you have read what the deal is  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah Announces 'National Campaign To Thwart The Deal Of The Century,' Publishes Posters Against The Deal And Its Initiators
> 
> 
> 
> We know what the "deal" will be.
> 
> The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.
> 
> They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
Click to expand...

No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Yeah, why not??? Say the Arabs.  Boycott a Peace Deal, any and all Peace Deals to make peace with Israel and put an end to the endless waste of lives and misery on the Palestinian side.  Do it even before you have read what the deal is  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah Announces 'National Campaign To Thwart The Deal Of The Century,' Publishes Posters Against The Deal And Its Initiators
> 
> 
> 
> We know what the "deal" will be.
> 
> The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.
> 
> They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.
Click to expand...

Was the place built legally?  With a permit?

If not....as it usually happens, it does get demolished.

Arab or Jewish built anything without permit......bye, bye.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Yeah, why not??? Say the Arabs.  Boycott a Peace Deal, any and all Peace Deals to make peace with Israel and put an end to the endless waste of lives and misery on the Palestinian side.  Do it even before you have read what the deal is  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah Announces 'National Campaign To Thwart The Deal Of The Century,' Publishes Posters Against The Deal And Its Initiators
> 
> 
> 
> We know what the "deal" will be.
> 
> The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.
> 
> They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.
Click to expand...


It's your islamic terrorist heroes who are destroying stuff. It's what ypu people have been doing since the 7th century.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Yeah, why not??? Say the Arabs.  Boycott a Peace Deal, any and all Peace Deals to make peace with Israel and put an end to the endless waste of lives and misery on the Palestinian side.  Do it even before you have read what the deal is  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah Announces 'National Campaign To Thwart The Deal Of The Century,' Publishes Posters Against The Deal And Its Initiators
> 
> 
> 
> We know what the "deal" will be.
> 
> The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.
> 
> They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.
Click to expand...


Islamics stealing and illegally occupying land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know what the "deal" will be.
> 
> The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.
> 
> They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the place built legally?  With a permit?
> 
> If not....as it usually happens, it does get demolished.
> 
> Arab or Jewish built anything without permit......bye, bye.
Click to expand...

Why should the Palestinians need permission from foreign assholes to build on their own land?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know what the "deal" will be.
> 
> The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.
> 
> They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your islamic terrorist heroes who are destroying stuff. It's what ypu people have been doing since the 7th century.
Click to expand...

Indeed, the Palestinians don't care much for foreign assholes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the place built legally?  With a permit?
> 
> If not....as it usually happens, it does get demolished.
> 
> Arab or Jewish built anything without permit......bye, bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Palestinians need permission from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
Click to expand...

If they are Palestinians Jews, they do not need permission.

If they are Palestinian Arabs, they do need permission, as they are not the owners of the land.

Now get lost.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your islamic terrorist heroes who are destroying stuff. It's what ypu people have been doing since the 7th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians don't care much for foreign assholes.
Click to expand...

Only if the assholes are themselves and they, as Muslims or Arabs, are being kept from keeping land they once conquered from the indigenous people.

Go ask the Kurds.  The same thing has been happening to them.
Muslim Arabs and Turks not allowing Muslim Kurds to keep their ancient homelands.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the place built legally?  With a permit?
> 
> If not....as it usually happens, it does get demolished.
> 
> Arab or Jewish built anything without permit......bye, bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the Palestinians need permission from foreign assholes to build on their own land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are Palestinians Jews, they do not need permission.
> 
> If they are Palestinian Arabs, they do need permission, as they are not the owners of the land.
> 
> Now get lost.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your islamic terrorist heroes who are destroying stuff. It's what ypu people have been doing since the 7th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the Palestinians don't care much for foreign assholes.
Click to expand...


Indeed, Islamic fascists don’t care much for each other, hence the two hostile, competing tribes of Hamas and Fatah.


----------



## Sixties Fan

10 startups pick up the pace in Barclays Tel Aviv accelerator program


----------



## P F Tinmore

*In Our Power: U.S. Students Organize for Justice in Palestine*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sarah Schulman & Vijay Prashad on International Solidarity with the Palestinian People*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Sarah Schulman & Vijay Prashad on International Solidarity with the Palestinian People*
> 
> **


The Palestinian Jews got what they were promised, even if cut by 2/3 of their ancestral land.

Arabs can go and get any part of their ancestral land on the Arabian Peninsula......if they know how.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Sarah Schulman & Vijay Prashad on International Solidarity with the Palestinian People*
> 
> **



On one hand she prefers a secular democratic society, "leaning towards" gays.
On the other hand she bashes Israel with the usual racial baits backed by hot air.

Is there any other society in the middle east that is more tolerant towards different ethnicities, religion and gays?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The support Israel has provided for Syrian refugees has not gone unnoticed or unappreciated, one refugee claims, telling _Yediot Ahronot_ that he and his fellow refugees view Israel’s actions as “very noble”.

“We saw a very noble stance by the Israeli side, both by the aid that it sent and in its treating of the wounded,” the refugee, named Said, told _Yediot_.

Said added that many Syrian refugees hoped that Israel would be able to convince other countries, including Jordan, to open their borders to those seeking asylum.

“We hope that Israel will exert pressure on the regional states to open their borders for us.”

Said contrasted Israel’s support of Syrian refugees with Jordan’s treatment of those gathered on its border.

“When we got to the border with Jordan we waited for a few hours. The Jordanians stood opposite us and saw us. At a certain point they sent a drone to learn about the field and a Syrian ambulance entered Jordanian territory in order to treat an elderly woman. But apart from the ambulance, Jordan did not allow us access to any kind of aid.”

(full article online)

Refugee: 'Israeli efforts to help Syrian civilians are noble'


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Yeah, why not??? Say the Arabs.  Boycott a Peace Deal, any and all Peace Deals to make peace with Israel and put an end to the endless waste of lives and misery on the Palestinian side.  Do it even before you have read what the deal is  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah Announces 'National Campaign To Thwart The Deal Of The Century,' Publishes Posters Against The Deal And Its Initiators
> 
> 
> 
> We know what the "deal" will be.
> 
> The Palestinians will get a few bantustans, controlled by Israel and without the resources necessary to sustain itself.
> 
> They will be allowed to work in foreign (Israeli) owned sweat shops for their existence.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not need to watch your space, because the Palestinian leaders will NEVER accept anything where it means that Israel will still exist.
> 
> They were offered most of Judea, Samaria and with "East Jerusalem" as capital and refused.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Israel was still going to exist.
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria as they are treated better and paid more than the PA ever wants to pay them.
> 
> Watch your brain as it continues on its way to explode with Jew hatred.  "BOOM"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in the PA territories, by the way, do prefer to work in Israel and for Jews in Jewish Judea and Samaria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no other choice. Israel will not allow the Palestinians have their own economy.
> 
> You need to stay off of that Israeli propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe those poor, helpless, eternally aggrieved Arabs-Moslems should have a UN sponsored welfare agency created for their exclusive use and exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.
Click to expand...

*No, they just need the Israeli assholes to stop destroying their stuff.*

Maybe if so much of their stuff wasn't weapons?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Miss Iraq in Israel really upset the Arabs ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Family Rescued from Mob Attack at World Cup in Russia


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli Family Rescued from Mob Attack at World Cup in Russia



I applaud the Belgians.  Hope they go far at the world cup.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australia ends direct aid to PA over payments to terrorists


----------



## Sixties Fan

*What about this idea?*

What about just telling it like it is?

What about explaining why we are indeed right and they are wrong?

It is really very easy. I do it all the time. Of course, that was my last job at times, but no matter, I am here to talk about it.

In my experience, this is what makes Jews proud of who they are and of their embattled Jewish country – only this.

If called upon, I will give free seminars to Birthright guides and detox them from the fears that have accompanied them for so long.

PC has not worked. Young people can tell when they are being told the whole truth or when hearing a prescribed script.

Let’s make our young people proud and give them the tools to tell it like it is. PC be damned.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/blogs/sh...pot_im_comment_id=sp_Z3ieP5nt_384562_c_vZgZlu


----------



## Sixties Fan

Twitter blocks active Hamas, Hezbollah accounts in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Virtual War (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Australia, Israel......next......dry them out ]

The Knesset voted into law on Monday a bill to slash funds to the Palestinian Authority by the amount Ramallah pays out to convicted terrorists and the families of Palestinians killed while carrying out attacks.

The bipartisan law passed by 87 to 15.

(full article online)

The Times of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

*It hurts other causes*
Most troubling of all, is that by people focusing on boycotting Israel, true victims of human rights abuse all over the world are ignored.

The same people who profess to care about human rights by boycotting Israel actually expose themselves as anti-semitic hypocrites. They ignore true human rights abuses all over the world, and instead choose to single out the one true democracy in the Middle East that treats its enemies better than many countries treat their own citizens.

(full article online)

The top 5 reasons to reject boycotting Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

American billionaire Sheldon Adelson's Maccabee Task Force has successfully battled BDS on college campuses for the last two years, the _Times of Israel_ reported.

The Maccabees focus on 40 campuses considered especially hostile to Israel and toward students who support Israel. The task force expected 15 of those institutions to pass resolutions pressuring faculty to boycott Israel over the 2017-2018 academic year, which just ended.

(full article online)

Is Sheldon Adelson beating BDS on US campuses?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

HP Labs - News -  A decade of invention at HP Labs Israel : Small team has big impact on cameras, scanners, printers


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> HP Labs - News -  A decade of invention at HP Labs Israel : Small team has big impact on cameras, scanners, printers


Much of Australia boycott Israeli products,inparticular the face-packs etc.,produced on/from occupied Palestinian Land moreover much of the tinned produce(much of it exceptionally very poor Quality,gherkins and the like) just sayin


----------



## Hollie

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> HP Labs - News -  A decade of invention at HP Labs Israel : Small team has big impact on cameras, scanners, printers
> 
> 
> 
> Much of Australia boycott Israeli products,inparticular the face-packs etc.,produced on/from occupied Palestinian Land moreover much of the tinned produce(much of it exceptionally very poor Quality,gherkins and the like) just sayin
Click to expand...


Why is it that I’m convinced you’re a bit detached from much of Australia?


----------



## member

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> HP Labs - News -  A decade of invention at HP Labs Israel : Small team has big impact on cameras, scanners, printers
> 
> 
> 
> Much of Australia boycott Israeli products,inparticular the face-packs etc.,produced on/from occupied Palestinian Land moreover much of the tinned produce(much of it exceptionally very poor Quality,gherkins and the like) just sayin
Click to expand...





 this is what they come up with ?




  ....another terrorist-toy.....











the whole joint, left in their hands....

 bomb-kites and isis crawling allllllllll over the place.  at least israel has factories (they make a round sesame pretzel that i love) and restaurants and tourism.

palestinians, all the time, energy and $$$$ spent on constructing bomb-kites...



nighty-nite steve


----------



## theliq

member said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> HP Labs - News -  A decade of invention at HP Labs Israel : Small team has big impact on cameras, scanners, printers
> 
> 
> 
> Much of Australia boycott Israeli products,inparticular the face-packs etc.,produced on/from occupied Palestinian Land moreover much of the tinned produce(much of it exceptionally very poor Quality,gherkins and the like) just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what they come up with ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....another terrorist-toy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole joint, left in their hands....
> 
> bomb-kites and isis crawling allllllllll over the place.  at least israel has factories (they make a round sesame pretzel that i love) and restaurants and tourism.
> 
> palestinians, all the time, energy and $$$$ spent on constructing bomb-kites...
> 
> 
> 
> nighty-nite steve
Click to expand...

AND THE ZIONIST SHITHEADS HAVE NUCLEAR BOMBS AND WEAPONS>>>YOU ARE AN IDIOT,COMPLETE IGNORAMUS


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> HP Labs - News -  A decade of invention at HP Labs Israel : Small team has big impact on cameras, scanners, printers
> 
> 
> 
> Much of Australia boycott Israeli products,inparticular the face-packs etc.,produced on/from occupied Palestinian Land moreover much of the tinned produce(much of it exceptionally very poor Quality,gherkins and the like) just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that I’m convinced you’re a bit detached from much of Australia?
Click to expand...

Hardly but you are detatched from reality


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ As I have posted before, the Christian Inquisition continues, unabated.  A Pogrom here, a Holocaust there, a boycott here, a boycott there.  But Spain had absolutely no problem - a few years ago - wanting Sepharadic Jews to come back, and for about $5000 to get their citizenship to Spain.  Yeah, Spain, in its financial woes, made a killing out of thousands of Jews who accepted the offer.  But Spain continues to not really want Jews of any kind around ]

The city of Pamplona also declared Israeli officials "personae non grata" in the city. This time the Socialists voted against, while the Basque Nationalist Party, Podemos and the Communist Party stood in favor. The Israeli embassy in Madrid condemned the resolution, recalling that "the kingdom of Navarre was the last of the Iberian peninsula to expel the Jews and the city council of Pamplona was the first to declare us persona non grata. 'Navarra 1498: Jews out - Pamplona 2018: we are forbidden to enter.'"

The Spanish ports seem open to all, except to the Israelis.


Spain 1498- 2018: "Jews - get out!"


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> [ As I have posted before, the Christian Inquisition continues, unabated.  A Pogrom here, a Holocaust there, a boycott here, a boycott there.  But Spain had absolutely no problem - a few years ago - wanting Sepharadic Jews to come back, and for about $5000 to get their citizenship to Spain.  Yeah, Spain, in its financial woes, made a killing out of thousands of Jews who accepted the offer.  But Spain continues to not really want Jews of any kind around ]
> 
> The city of Pamplona also declared Israeli officials "personae non grata" in the city. This time the Socialists voted against, while the Basque Nationalist Party, Podemos and the Communist Party stood in favor. The Israeli embassy in Madrid condemned the resolution, recalling that "the kingdom of Navarre was the last of the Iberian peninsula to expel the Jews and the city council of Pamplona was the first to declare us persona non grata. 'Navarra 1498: Jews out - Pamplona 2018: we are forbidden to enter.'"
> 
> The Spanish ports seem open to all, except to the Israelis.
> 
> 
> Spain 1498- 2018: "Jews - get out!"


I'm of Basque Heritage...If Espana wants to Bar Zionists,then they are not as Bad as the Zionist Filth who tried to EXTERMINATE the Palestinian People to Steal their Land...all Zionists Have Blood on Their Hands...They are not a fit Society to participate in world affairs at all...Yet these Zionist complain about Spain does not want anything to do with them,well put to the vote,many Countries would agree with Espana....Zionists just who do you think you are


----------



## Sixties Fan

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ As I have posted before, the Christian Inquisition continues, unabated.  A Pogrom here, a Holocaust there, a boycott here, a boycott there.  But Spain had absolutely no problem - a few years ago - wanting Sepharadic Jews to come back, and for about $5000 to get their citizenship to Spain.  Yeah, Spain, in its financial woes, made a killing out of thousands of Jews who accepted the offer.  But Spain continues to not really want Jews of any kind around ]
> 
> The city of Pamplona also declared Israeli officials "personae non grata" in the city. This time the Socialists voted against, while the Basque Nationalist Party, Podemos and the Communist Party stood in favor. The Israeli embassy in Madrid condemned the resolution, recalling that "the kingdom of Navarre was the last of the Iberian peninsula to expel the Jews and the city council of Pamplona was the first to declare us persona non grata. 'Navarra 1498: Jews out - Pamplona 2018: we are forbidden to enter.'"
> 
> The Spanish ports seem open to all, except to the Israelis.
> 
> 
> Spain 1498- 2018: "Jews - get out!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Basque Heritage...If Espana wants to Bar Zionists,then they are not as Bad as the Zionist Filth who tried to EXTERMINATE the Palestinian People to Steal their Land...all Zionists Have Blood on Their Hands...They are not a fit Society to participate in world affairs at all...Yet these Zionist complain about Spain does not want anything to do with them,well put to the vote,many Countries would agree with them....Zionists just who do you think you are
Click to expand...

Zionists are 95% of all Jews.

In other words, you want to kill all Jews and finish what the Nazis and the Jihadist Muslim named Husseini had planned on doing from 1920 on.

KILL  ALL  THE   JEWS


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ As I have posted before, the Christian Inquisition continues, unabated.  A Pogrom here, a Holocaust there, a boycott here, a boycott there.  But Spain had absolutely no problem - a few years ago - wanting Sepharadic Jews to come back, and for about $5000 to get their citizenship to Spain.  Yeah, Spain, in its financial woes, made a killing out of thousands of Jews who accepted the offer.  But Spain continues to not really want Jews of any kind around ]
> 
> The city of Pamplona also declared Israeli officials "personae non grata" in the city. This time the Socialists voted against, while the Basque Nationalist Party, Podemos and the Communist Party stood in favor. The Israeli embassy in Madrid condemned the resolution, recalling that "the kingdom of Navarre was the last of the Iberian peninsula to expel the Jews and the city council of Pamplona was the first to declare us persona non grata. 'Navarra 1498: Jews out - Pamplona 2018: we are forbidden to enter.'"
> 
> The Spanish ports seem open to all, except to the Israelis.
> 
> 
> Spain 1498- 2018: "Jews - get out!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Basque Heritage...If Espana wants to Bar Zionists,then they are not as Bad as the Zionist Filth who tried to EXTERMINATE the Palestinian People to Steal their Land...all Zionists Have Blood on Their Hands...They are not a fit Society to participate in world affairs at all...Yet these Zionist complain about Spain does not want anything to do with them,well put to the vote,many Countries would agree with them....Zionists just who do you think you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists are 95% of all Jews.
> 
> In other words, you want to kill all Jews and finish what the Nazis and the Jihadist Muslim named Husseini had planned on doing from 1920 on.
> 
> KILL  ALL  THE   JEWS
Click to expand...

Zionism is a Politic Cult,Zionists by your own admission are merely Converts to Judiasm...in 140 years of Zionist  Existence...YOU HAVE ALMOST ELIMINATED REAL JEWISH PEOPLE>...JUST WHO AND WHAT ARE YOU PEOPLE AND WHERE ARE YOU FROM....What makes you think you should EVER BE REWARDED FOR YOUR APPAULLING BEHAVIOUR OVER THE LAST 140 years !!!!!!!!!


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ As I have posted before, the Christian Inquisition continues, unabated.  A Pogrom here, a Holocaust there, a boycott here, a boycott there.  But Spain had absolutely no problem - a few years ago - wanting Sepharadic Jews to come back, and for about $5000 to get their citizenship to Spain.  Yeah, Spain, in its financial woes, made a killing out of thousands of Jews who accepted the offer.  But Spain continues to not really want Jews of any kind around ]
> 
> The city of Pamplona also declared Israeli officials "personae non grata" in the city. This time the Socialists voted against, while the Basque Nationalist Party, Podemos and the Communist Party stood in favor. The Israeli embassy in Madrid condemned the resolution, recalling that "the kingdom of Navarre was the last of the Iberian peninsula to expel the Jews and the city council of Pamplona was the first to declare us persona non grata. 'Navarra 1498: Jews out - Pamplona 2018: we are forbidden to enter.'"
> 
> The Spanish ports seem open to all, except to the Israelis.
> 
> 
> Spain 1498- 2018: "Jews - get out!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Basque Heritage...If Espana wants to Bar Zionists,then they are not as Bad as the Zionist Filth who tried to EXTERMINATE the Palestinian People to Steal their Land...all Zionists Have Blood on Their Hands...They are not a fit Society to participate in world affairs at all...Yet these Zionist complain about Spain does not want anything to do with them,well put to the vote,many Countries would agree with them....Zionists just who do you think you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists are 95% of all Jews.
> 
> In other words, you want to kill all Jews and finish what the Nazis and the Jihadist Muslim named Husseini had planned on doing from 1920 on.
> 
> KILL  ALL  THE   JEWS
Click to expand...

NOT IN OTHER WORDS YOU MORON,I NEVER HAVE MENTIONED ABOUT KILLING JEWS YOU FCUKING LIAR,unlike you filth who have attempted to eliminate REal Jews and Palestinians...the only Semitic Peoples.

YOU ZIONISTS are ANTI-SEMITES,YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC


----------



## Sixties Fan

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ As I have posted before, the Christian Inquisition continues, unabated.  A Pogrom here, a Holocaust there, a boycott here, a boycott there.  But Spain had absolutely no problem - a few years ago - wanting Sepharadic Jews to come back, and for about $5000 to get their citizenship to Spain.  Yeah, Spain, in its financial woes, made a killing out of thousands of Jews who accepted the offer.  But Spain continues to not really want Jews of any kind around ]
> 
> The city of Pamplona also declared Israeli officials "personae non grata" in the city. This time the Socialists voted against, while the Basque Nationalist Party, Podemos and the Communist Party stood in favor. The Israeli embassy in Madrid condemned the resolution, recalling that "the kingdom of Navarre was the last of the Iberian peninsula to expel the Jews and the city council of Pamplona was the first to declare us persona non grata. 'Navarra 1498: Jews out - Pamplona 2018: we are forbidden to enter.'"
> 
> The Spanish ports seem open to all, except to the Israelis.
> 
> 
> Spain 1498- 2018: "Jews - get out!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Basque Heritage...If Espana wants to Bar Zionists,then they are not as Bad as the Zionist Filth who tried to EXTERMINATE the Palestinian People to Steal their Land...all Zionists Have Blood on Their Hands...They are not a fit Society to participate in world affairs at all...Yet these Zionist complain about Spain does not want anything to do with them,well put to the vote,many Countries would agree with them....Zionists just who do you think you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists are 95% of all Jews.
> 
> In other words, you want to kill all Jews and finish what the Nazis and the Jihadist Muslim named Husseini had planned on doing from 1920 on.
> 
> KILL  ALL  THE   JEWS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism is a Politic Cult,Zionists by your own admission are merely Converts to Judiasm...in 140 years of Zionist  Existence...YOU HAVE ALMOST ELIMINATED REAL JEWISH PEOPLE>...JUST WHO AND WHAT ARE YOU PEOPLE AND WHERE ARE YOU FROM....What makes you think you should EVER BE REWARDED FOR YOUR APPAULLING BEHAVIOUR OVER THE LAST 140 years !!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

You are sick and continue to be sick, and unfortunately WILL continue to be sick.

Boycott Israel all you like.   Israel and all the REAL Jews love the Challenge.  


Am Israel Chai


----------



## Sixties Fan

theliq said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ As I have posted before, the Christian Inquisition continues, unabated.  A Pogrom here, a Holocaust there, a boycott here, a boycott there.  But Spain had absolutely no problem - a few years ago - wanting Sepharadic Jews to come back, and for about $5000 to get their citizenship to Spain.  Yeah, Spain, in its financial woes, made a killing out of thousands of Jews who accepted the offer.  But Spain continues to not really want Jews of any kind around ]
> 
> The city of Pamplona also declared Israeli officials "personae non grata" in the city. This time the Socialists voted against, while the Basque Nationalist Party, Podemos and the Communist Party stood in favor. The Israeli embassy in Madrid condemned the resolution, recalling that "the kingdom of Navarre was the last of the Iberian peninsula to expel the Jews and the city council of Pamplona was the first to declare us persona non grata. 'Navarra 1498: Jews out - Pamplona 2018: we are forbidden to enter.'"
> 
> The Spanish ports seem open to all, except to the Israelis.
> 
> 
> Spain 1498- 2018: "Jews - get out!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Basque Heritage...If Espana wants to Bar Zionists,then they are not as Bad as the Zionist Filth who tried to EXTERMINATE the Palestinian People to Steal their Land...all Zionists Have Blood on Their Hands...They are not a fit Society to participate in world affairs at all...Yet these Zionist complain about Spain does not want anything to do with them,well put to the vote,many Countries would agree with them....Zionists just who do you think you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists are 95% of all Jews.
> 
> In other words, you want to kill all Jews and finish what the Nazis and the Jihadist Muslim named Husseini had planned on doing from 1920 on.
> 
> KILL  ALL  THE   JEWS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT IN OTHER WORDS YOU MORON,I NEVER HAVE MENTIONED ABOUT KILLING JEWS YOU FCUKING LIAR,unlike you filth who have attempted to eliminate REal Jews and Palestinians...the only Semitic Peoples.
> 
> YOU ZIONISTS are ANTI-SEMITES,YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australian High School Students Suspended Over Antisemitic Bullying Campaign


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Australian High School Students Suspended Over Antisemitic Bullying Campaign


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

It’s pretty simple: scratch the surface of the BDS Islamic Terrorism Network and you find the infected, festering disease of Islamic ideology. 
*

BDS AND TERRORISM ARE ONE HATE NETWORK*

*BDS and Terrorism are One Hate Network*

*New reports reveal the connections between BDS and Islamic terrorists. *
July 4, 2018 

We support the BDS movement.”

Those were the words of Ismail Haniyeh, a former Hamas prime minister and the head of its Politburo. And they revealed that Hamas considers BDS to be a component of its strategy for destroying Israel.

Even as Hamas continues the violence against Israel, it has gone on cheering BDS.

In a statement last month, Hamas welcomed BDS support for its cause even as it vowed victory. Last year, it tweeted, "We salute and support the influential BDS Movement."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ As I have posted before, the Christian Inquisition continues, unabated.  A Pogrom here, a Holocaust there, a boycott here, a boycott there.  But Spain had absolutely no problem - a few years ago - wanting Sepharadic Jews to come back, and for about $5000 to get their citizenship to Spain.  Yeah, Spain, in its financial woes, made a killing out of thousands of Jews who accepted the offer.  But Spain continues to not really want Jews of any kind around ]
> 
> The city of Pamplona also declared Israeli officials "personae non grata" in the city. This time the Socialists voted against, while the Basque Nationalist Party, Podemos and the Communist Party stood in favor. The Israeli embassy in Madrid condemned the resolution, recalling that "the kingdom of Navarre was the last of the Iberian peninsula to expel the Jews and the city council of Pamplona was the first to declare us persona non grata. 'Navarra 1498: Jews out - Pamplona 2018: we are forbidden to enter.'"
> 
> The Spanish ports seem open to all, except to the Israelis.
> 
> 
> Spain 1498- 2018: "Jews - get out!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Basque Heritage...If Espana wants to Bar Zionists,then they are not as Bad as the Zionist Filth who tried to EXTERMINATE the Palestinian People to Steal their Land...all Zionists Have Blood on Their Hands...They are not a fit Society to participate in world affairs at all...Yet these Zionist complain about Spain does not want anything to do with them,well put to the vote,many Countries would agree with them....Zionists just who do you think you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists are 95% of all Jews.
> 
> In other words, you want to kill all Jews and finish what the Nazis and the Jihadist Muslim named Husseini had planned on doing from 1920 on.
> 
> KILL  ALL  THE   JEWS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism is a Politic Cult,Zionists by your own admission are merely Converts to Judiasm...in 140 years of Zionist  Existence...YOU HAVE ALMOST ELIMINATED REAL JEWISH PEOPLE>...JUST WHO AND WHAT ARE YOU PEOPLE AND WHERE ARE YOU FROM....What makes you think you should EVER BE REWARDED FOR YOUR APPAULLING BEHAVIOUR OVER THE LAST 140 years !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sick and continue to be sick, and unfortunately WILL continue to be sick.
> 
> Boycott Israel all you like.   Israel and all the REAL Jews love the Challenge.
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai
Click to expand...

I am an ARRESTER OF THE FILTH KNOWN AS ZIONISM...YOU CANNOT DEFEAT ME,YOU CANNOT DEFEAT THE TRUTH,,,YOU WILL ALWAYS FAIL BECAUSE YOU ARE DECIETFUL


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> Australian High School Students Suspended Over Antisemitic Bullying Campaign


ASK THE QUESTION WHY

THE WORLDS WORST ANTI-SEMITES ARE THE ZIONISTS the Murderers of Real Jews and Palestinians the Worlds ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES

NOTE ZIONISTS ARE NOT SEMITIC,NEVER WILL BE,NEVER CAN BE...FACT


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
Click to expand...


It’s funny to see you so utterly befuddled that you’re reduced to cutting and pasting silly cartoons, as opposed to cutting and pasting silly YouTube videos.


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> It’s pretty simple: scratch the surface of the BDS Islamic Terrorism Network and you find the infected, festering disease of Islamic ideology.
> *
> 
> BDS AND TERRORISM ARE ONE HATE NETWORK*
> 
> *BDS and Terrorism are One Hate Network*
> 
> *New reports reveal the connections between BDS and Islamic terrorists. *
> July 4, 2018
> 
> We support the BDS movement.”
> 
> Those were the words of Ismail Haniyeh, a former Hamas prime minister and the head of its Politburo. And they revealed that Hamas considers BDS to be a component of its strategy for destroying Israel.
> 
> Even as Hamas continues the violence against Israel, it has gone on cheering BDS.
> 
> In a statement last month, Hamas welcomed BDS support for its cause even as it vowed victory. Last year, it tweeted, "We salute and support the influential BDS Movement."


YOU ARE BORING


----------



## Hollie

Israel creates Hate Net map of BDS groups, linking activists to terrorist



Minister Gilad Erdan detailed on Tuesday night links between organizations involved in the global boycott movement against Israel and Palestinian terrorist groups, alleging that the PFLP, Hamas and the Palestinian Authority all have connections with radical, anti-Israel organizations.

“The perpetrators of this hate-filled campaign, who derive their ideology from the PA and Hamas, are united in their goal of attacking Israel, and are leaving no stone unturned in their efforts,” said the minister at this year’s Global Coalition 4 Israel Forum (GC4I), which began on Tuesday night.

“Under the guise of ‘civil activities,’ a coordinated and financed network of organizations is led from Ramallah and Gaza, a quarter of which have links to terrorist organizations, including Hamas and the PFLP


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Israel creates Hate Net map of BDS groups, linking activists to terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> Minister Gilad Erdan detailed on Tuesday night links between organizations involved in the global boycott movement against Israel and Palestinian terrorist groups, alleging that the PFLP, Hamas and the Palestinian Authority all have connections with radical, anti-Israel organizations.
> 
> “The perpetrators of this hate-filled campaign, who derive their ideology from the PA and Hamas, are united in their goal of attacking Israel, and are leaving no stone unturned in their efforts,” said the minister at this year’s Global Coalition 4 Israel Forum (GC4I), which began on Tuesday night.
> 
> “Under the guise of ‘civil activities,’ a coordinated and financed network of organizations is led from Ramallah and Gaza, a quarter of which have links to terrorist organizations, including Hamas and the PFLP


Grasping at straws.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last month, the University of California at Berkeley hosted the annual conference of the Association of Israel Studies. The fact that the professional meeting of Israel scholars was held there is a testament to the Berkeley faculty, who have built one of the premier Israel Studies programs in the country. What they have done demonstrates that campuses can and do change with the proper motivation and funding, and that analyses of the campus climate toward Israel that ignore these positive developments are misleading the Jewish community.

Many people who talk about the BDS movement and antisemitism, and claim the situation today is worse than ever have no historical memory. The battles on campus did not begin with Students for Justice in Palestine or the divestment movement. In fact, they have been going on since the 1960s, and Berkeley has long been considered ground zero for Israel’s detractors.

(full article online)

How UC Berkeley Went From Anti-Israel Bastion to Israel Studies Powerhouse


----------



## Sixties Fan

Brigadier General Gholam Reza Jalali is the Iranian General who recently publicly blamed Israel for stealing Iran’s clouds.

“Foreign interference is suspected to have played a role in climate change,” Jalali was quoted as saying, insisting results from an Iranian scientific study “confirm” the claim.

“Israel and another country in the region have joint teams which work to ensure clouds entering Iranian skies are unable to release rain,” he said.

But even this lie was a bit too much for some Iranians. In response, Iran’s chief meteorologist disputed this claim, saying clouds can’t be stolen.

(full article online)

Iranian General Accuses Israel of stealing Iran's clouds to Cause Drought


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> Israel creates Hate Net map of BDS groups, linking activists to terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> Minister Gilad Erdan detailed on Tuesday night links between organizations involved in the global boycott movement against Israel and Palestinian terrorist groups, alleging that the PFLP, Hamas and the Palestinian Authority all have connections with radical, anti-Israel organizations.
> 
> “The perpetrators of this hate-filled campaign, who derive their ideology from the PA and Hamas, are united in their goal of attacking Israel, and are leaving no stone unturned in their efforts,” said the minister at this year’s Global Coalition 4 Israel Forum (GC4I), which began on Tuesday night.
> 
> “Under the guise of ‘civil activities,’ a coordinated and financed network of organizations is led from Ramallah and Gaza, a quarter of which have links to terrorist organizations, including Hamas and the PFLP


WHY WOULD YOU IMAGINE THAT THE PALESTINIANS SHOULD BE PRO ZIONIST ISRAEL>>>WHEN THAT ZIONIST TERRORIST CULT ORGANIZATION HAS TRIED TO ELIMINATE THE PALESTINIANS AND STOLEN THEIR LAND,

CONSIDERING YOU ARE THE ORIGINAL TERRORISTS,YOU HAVE A HIDE

LOADS OF COUNTRIES WORLDWIDE ARE ANTI-ZIONIST ISRAEL...YOU ARE BUT A FEW MILLION PEOPLE,    WHAT MAKES  YOU THINK,WITH YOUR APAULLING HISTORY,WHY ANYONE SHOULD SUPPORT SUCH A PEOPLE...MOST DON'T AND JUST ARE NOT INTERESTED IN YOU,

YOUR ZIONIST CROCODILE TEARS OVER 70 YEARS,HAS WORN THIN,YOU CLAIM THE UNDERDOG BUT WE ALL KNOW YOU ARE THE WOLVES PARADING IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,YOU HYPOCRITES

YOU ARE A MINUTE NATION WITH A BIG MOUTH,LIARS WITH A SMILE.....SUCH A HATEFUL NATION...DUE TO YOUR GUILTINESS AND THE BLOOD OF THE INNOCENT

TAKE YOUR HATE SOMEWHERE ELSE AND LEAVE THIS SITE AND TAKE YOUR CHRONIC POSSEE WITH YOU...YOU ANTI-SEMITES


----------



## theliq

Sixties Fan said:


> Last month, the University of California at Berkeley hosted the annual conference of the Association of Israel Studies. The fact that the professional meeting of Israel scholars was held there is a testament to the Berkeley faculty, who have built one of the premier Israel Studies programs in the country. What they have done demonstrates that campuses can and do change with the proper motivation and funding, and that analyses of the campus climate toward Israel that ignore these positive developments are misleading the Jewish community.
> 
> Many people who talk about the BDS movement and antisemitism, and claim the situation today is worse than ever have no historical memory. The battles on campus did not begin with Students for Justice in Palestine or the divestment movement. In fact, they have been going on since the 1960s, and Berkeley has long been considered ground zero for Israel’s detractors.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How UC Berkeley Went From Anti-Israel Bastion to Israel Studies Powerhouse


Were they American Scholars ???and HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY BERKELEY TO CHANGE THEIR STANCE,if they have!!!!!!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel creates Hate Net map of BDS groups, linking activists to terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> Minister Gilad Erdan detailed on Tuesday night links between organizations involved in the global boycott movement against Israel and Palestinian terrorist groups, alleging that the PFLP, Hamas and the Palestinian Authority all have connections with radical, anti-Israel organizations.
> 
> “The perpetrators of this hate-filled campaign, who derive their ideology from the PA and Hamas, are united in their goal of attacking Israel, and are leaving no stone unturned in their efforts,” said the minister at this year’s Global Coalition 4 Israel Forum (GC4I), which began on Tuesday night.
> 
> “Under the guise of ‘civil activities,’ a coordinated and financed network of organizations is led from Ramallah and Gaza, a quarter of which have links to terrorist organizations, including Hamas and the PFLP
> 
> 
> 
> Grasping at straws.
Click to expand...


Retreating in shame to your usual cartoons.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Brigadier General Gholam Reza Jalali is the Iranian General who recently publicly blamed Israel for stealing Iran’s clouds.
> 
> “Foreign interference is suspected to have played a role in climate change,” Jalali was quoted as saying, insisting results from an Iranian scientific study “confirm” the claim.
> 
> “Israel and another country in the region have joint teams which work to ensure clouds entering Iranian skies are unable to release rain,” he said.
> 
> But even this lie was a bit too much for some Iranians. In response, Iran’s chief meteorologist disputed this claim, saying clouds can’t be stolen.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Iranian General Accuses Israel of stealing Iran's clouds to Cause Drought


Off topic.


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel creates Hate Net map of BDS groups, linking activists to terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> Minister Gilad Erdan detailed on Tuesday night links between organizations involved in the global boycott movement against Israel and Palestinian terrorist groups, alleging that the PFLP, Hamas and the Palestinian Authority all have connections with radical, anti-Israel organizations.
> 
> “The perpetrators of this hate-filled campaign, who derive their ideology from the PA and Hamas, are united in their goal of attacking Israel, and are leaving no stone unturned in their efforts,” said the minister at this year’s Global Coalition 4 Israel Forum (GC4I), which began on Tuesday night.
> 
> “Under the guise of ‘civil activities,’ a coordinated and financed network of organizations is led from Ramallah and Gaza, a quarter of which have links to terrorist organizations, including Hamas and the PFLP
> 
> 
> 
> Grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retreating in shame to your usual cartoons.
Click to expand...

GO AWAY YOU BORING LIAR


----------



## Sixties Fan

China's Baidu teams with Mobileye on web car platform - Globes


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/07/ai-ibm-robot-israel-debate/


----------



## Hollie

It's never a surprise when hate groups with ties to Islamic ideology have affiliations with islamic terrorist organizations. 

Talk About a Smoking Gun! BDS Umbrella Group Has Financial Ties to Palestinian Terror Orgs


----------



## Sixties Fan

Visitors from Papua New Guinea tour Judea and Samaria


----------



## rylah

What can I tell You, #BDS-holes are doing a great job...

This coming summer (July-August) is expected to be the busiest in the history of Ben-Gurion Airport at all times.
 During this period, which began today, 5.3 million passengers will pass through Ben-Gurion Airport - an increase of 15% compared to the same period last year. @ynetalerts


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It's never a surprise when hate groups with ties to Islamic ideology have affiliations with islamic terrorist organizations.
> 
> Talk About a Smoking Gun! BDS Umbrella Group Has Financial Ties to Palestinian Terror Orgs


BDS is non partisan. They are not affiliated with any political party.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Visitors from Papua New Guinea tour Judea and Samaria


Im sorry I dont open all your slimy links but are these reqlly related on the topic? Israeli media..


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Last month, the University of California at Berkeley hosted the annual conference of the Association of Israel Studies. The fact that the professional meeting of Israel scholars was held there is a testament to the Berkeley faculty, who have built one of the premier Israel Studies programs in the country. What they have done demonstrates that campuses can and do change with the proper motivation and funding, and that analyses of the campus climate toward Israel that ignore these positive developments are misleading the Jewish community.
> 
> Many people who talk about the BDS movement and antisemitism, and claim the situation today is worse than ever have no historical memory. The battles on campus did not begin with Students for Justice in Palestine or the divestment movement. In fact, they have been going on since the 1960s, and Berkeley has long been considered ground zero for Israel’s detractors.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> How UC Berkeley Went From Anti-Israel Bastion to Israel Studies Powerhouse


And what the fuck does that have to do with anything?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



So the main #BDS-hole wants You to kick a pig with a Star of David?







Tell me who Your friends are and I'll know who You are for real:


----------



## P F Tinmore

Socialist International of 140 Global Political Parties Adopts BDS, Calls for Military Embargo on Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Socialist International of 140 Global Political Parties Adopts BDS, Calls for Military Embargo on Israel


Goodie !!!!

That way we do get to know who the neo-Nazis, Communists and Fascists are


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Socialist International of 140 Global Political Parties Adopts BDS, Calls for Military Embargo on Israel




You need to do better. Lets look at the ten year GDP performance of Israel, shall we?

Israel GDP | 1960-2018 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast | News






I know right? The above makes you want to find a teenage girl to do a gee-had for you. 

Aside from the minor annoyances of you Joooooo haters and your impotent boycotts, the Israeli enonomy keeps moving forward.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycotting Israel and Jews around the world.  Oh, look ..... 7 Nazis against one Jewish Woman.   My Heroes !!!!!     Is it safe for Jews to come out, yet?  ]

A prominent pro-Israel activist in Sweden was brutally assaulted by a neo-Nazi gang at a human rights festival on Thursday.

Neo-Nazi activists from the Nordic Resistance Movement (MNR) attacked Christina Toledano Åsbrink of the Sweden-Israel Friendship Association, a Christian Zionist organization, after she attempted to prevent them from unfolding a banner. Cellphone video captured up to seven neo-Nazi thugs slapping and pulling Toledano Åsbrink to the ground before stamping on her.

Swedish Neo-Nazis Assault Pro-Israel Activist at Human Rights Festival
-----------

Staunch Israel advocate shot, killed, in South Africa brought to Israel for burial.

World Likud rep. shot in South Africa


----------



## Sixties Fan

“They first dismissed the objectivity of the IMPACT-se report,” she said. “They then claimed that IMPACT-se was, in part, basing its view of the curriculum on a report published three years before the new curriculum was introduced.”

While the government ultimately announced that it would conduct its own review of the Palestinian curriculum — with Burt specifying on Wednesday that it will likely be undertaken jointly with other donor countries, and completed by September 2019 — “the net result is that Palestinian children have been served up this diet of hate for another year,” Ryan said.

“In the time that the government has been stalling,” she observed, European Union lawmakers approved amendments to prevent aid to the PA from financing educational materials considered discriminatory or intolerant.
Ryan urged the UK government to “suspend all aid to the PA that directly or indirectly finances those teaching and implementing this curriculum until the PA commit to wholesale and urgent revisions of it.”

She also called for London to divert 14 percent of its annual aid to the PA — “double the percentage of the PA budget that is used to pay terrorist salaries” — and invest it in “a Palestinian peace fund” that supports “education projects in Palestine not tarnished by the PA’s anti-Semitism.”

The lawmaker — whose concerns were supported by a number of colleagues, including Dame Louise Ellman and Ian Austin of the Labour Party, John Howell of the ruling Conservative Party, and Jim Shannon of the Democratic Unionist Party — also referenced a bipartisan bill introduced in June by members of the US Congress, which calls on the US State Department to annually verify whether Palestinian educational resources encourage “violence or intolerance toward other nations or ethnic groups.”

Ryan called on the UK secretary of state for international development to likewise confirm each year “that she is satisfied that the content in the PA curriculum does not encourage or incite violence, that it conforms with standards for peace and tolerance derived from the UNESCO declarations, and that no UK aid is being used directly or indirectly to fund educational materials that do not meet those standards.”

(full article online)

UK Lawmakers Denounce Incitement in Palestinian Textbooks as Government Plans Inquiry


----------



## Sixties Fan

African business leaders meet with officials from the Israeli company Ashra as part of the American Jewish Committee’s Project Interchange tour of the Jewish state. Photo: American Jewish Committee.

JNS.org – A delegation of 10 African business leaders and entrepreneurs are touring Israel as part of an effort to grow further business and development ties between the Jewish state and sub-Saharan Africa.

The tour, organized by the American Jewish Committee’s Project Interchange, features African business leaders and entrepreneurs from Democratic Republic of Congo, Mozambique, Nigeria, Uganda, Zambia and Zimbabwe, who specialize in renewable energy and agriculture. They will meet with Israeli counterparts in those fields.

(full article online)

Prominent African Business Leaders and Entrepreneurs Tour Israel to Deepen Ties


----------



## Sixties Fan

American rapper Flo Rida called his concert in Israel’s Rishon Lezion Live Park on Thursday night “epic,” and told his Instagram followers he was looking forward to being back in the Jewish state in the near future.

“I fed off the people’s energy throughout the night,” the Grammy-nominated performer said about his concert. “Can’t wait to return…Until then stay prayed up and count your blessings.”

He also said Israeli singer Shiri Maimon, who joined him on stage during the show, was “a gift to me and the people.”

(full article online)

Rapper Flo Rida Says After ‘Epic’ Israel Concert: ‘I Can’t Wait to Return’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Boycotting Israel and Jews around the world.  Oh, look ..... 7 Nazis against one Jewish Woman.   My Heroes !!!!!     Is it safe for Jews to come out, yet?  ]
> 
> A prominent pro-Israel activist in Sweden was brutally assaulted by a neo-Nazi gang at a human rights festival on Thursday.
> 
> Neo-Nazi activists from the Nordic Resistance Movement (MNR) attacked Christina Toledano Åsbrink of the Sweden-Israel Friendship Association, a Christian Zionist organization, after she attempted to prevent them from unfolding a banner. Cellphone video captured up to seven neo-Nazi thugs slapping and pulling Toledano Åsbrink to the ground before stamping on her.
> 
> Swedish Neo-Nazis Assault Pro-Israel Activist at Human Rights Festival
> -----------
> 
> Staunch Israel advocate shot, killed, in South Africa brought to Israel for burial.
> 
> World Likud rep. shot in South Africa


Off topic.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Boycotting Israel and Jews around the world.  Oh, look ..... 7 Nazis against one Jewish Woman.   My Heroes !!!!!     Is it safe for Jews to come out, yet?  ]
> 
> A prominent pro-Israel activist in Sweden was brutally assaulted by a neo-Nazi gang at a human rights festival on Thursday.
> 
> Neo-Nazi activists from the Nordic Resistance Movement (MNR) attacked Christina Toledano Åsbrink of the Sweden-Israel Friendship Association, a Christian Zionist organization, after she attempted to prevent them from unfolding a banner. Cellphone video captured up to seven neo-Nazi thugs slapping and pulling Toledano Åsbrink to the ground before stamping on her.
> 
> Swedish Neo-Nazis Assault Pro-Israel Activist at Human Rights Festival
> -----------
> 
> Staunch Israel advocate shot, killed, in South Africa brought to Israel for burial.
> 
> World Likud rep. shot in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
Click to expand...

It is about boycotting Israel, dunce.

Go play with the little kids your own age and mentality.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Boycotting Israel and Jews around the world.  Oh, look ..... 7 Nazis against one Jewish Woman.   My Heroes !!!!!     Is it safe for Jews to come out, yet?  ]
> 
> A prominent pro-Israel activist in Sweden was brutally assaulted by a neo-Nazi gang at a human rights festival on Thursday.
> 
> Neo-Nazi activists from the Nordic Resistance Movement (MNR) attacked Christina Toledano Åsbrink of the Sweden-Israel Friendship Association, a Christian Zionist organization, after she attempted to prevent them from unfolding a banner. Cellphone video captured up to seven neo-Nazi thugs slapping and pulling Toledano Åsbrink to the ground before stamping on her.
> 
> Swedish Neo-Nazis Assault Pro-Israel Activist at Human Rights Festival
> -----------
> 
> Staunch Israel advocate shot, killed, in South Africa brought to Israel for burial.
> 
> World Likud rep. shot in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about boycotting Israel, dunce.
> 
> Go play with the little kids your own age and mentality.
Click to expand...

What did that have to do with the boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Boycotting Israel and Jews around the world.  Oh, look ..... 7 Nazis against one Jewish Woman.   My Heroes !!!!!     Is it safe for Jews to come out, yet?  ]
> 
> A prominent pro-Israel activist in Sweden was brutally assaulted by a neo-Nazi gang at a human rights festival on Thursday.
> 
> Neo-Nazi activists from the Nordic Resistance Movement (MNR) attacked Christina Toledano Åsbrink of the Sweden-Israel Friendship Association, a Christian Zionist organization, after she attempted to prevent them from unfolding a banner. Cellphone video captured up to seven neo-Nazi thugs slapping and pulling Toledano Åsbrink to the ground before stamping on her.
> 
> Swedish Neo-Nazis Assault Pro-Israel Activist at Human Rights Festival
> -----------
> 
> Staunch Israel advocate shot, killed, in South Africa brought to Israel for burial.
> 
> World Likud rep. shot in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about boycotting Israel, dunce.
> 
> Go play with the little kids your own age and mentality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that have to do with the boycott?
Click to expand...

Read the article and stop being annoying, little one.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Boycotting Israel and Jews around the world.  Oh, look ..... 7 Nazis against one Jewish Woman.   My Heroes !!!!!     Is it safe for Jews to come out, yet?  ]
> 
> A prominent pro-Israel activist in Sweden was brutally assaulted by a neo-Nazi gang at a human rights festival on Thursday.
> 
> Neo-Nazi activists from the Nordic Resistance Movement (MNR) attacked Christina Toledano Åsbrink of the Sweden-Israel Friendship Association, a Christian Zionist organization, after she attempted to prevent them from unfolding a banner. Cellphone video captured up to seven neo-Nazi thugs slapping and pulling Toledano Åsbrink to the ground before stamping on her.
> 
> Swedish Neo-Nazis Assault Pro-Israel Activist at Human Rights Festival
> -----------
> 
> Staunch Israel advocate shot, killed, in South Africa brought to Israel for burial.
> 
> World Likud rep. shot in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about boycotting Israel, dunce.
> 
> Go play with the little kids your own age and mentality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that have to do with the boycott?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the article and stop being annoying, little one.
Click to expand...

I read it. It said nothing about the boycott.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Boycotting Israel and Jews around the world.  Oh, look ..... 7 Nazis against one Jewish Woman.   My Heroes !!!!!     Is it safe for Jews to come out, yet?  ]
> 
> A prominent pro-Israel activist in Sweden was brutally assaulted by a neo-Nazi gang at a human rights festival on Thursday.
> 
> Neo-Nazi activists from the Nordic Resistance Movement (MNR) attacked Christina Toledano Åsbrink of the Sweden-Israel Friendship Association, a Christian Zionist organization, after she attempted to prevent them from unfolding a banner. Cellphone video captured up to seven neo-Nazi thugs slapping and pulling Toledano Åsbrink to the ground before stamping on her.
> 
> Swedish Neo-Nazis Assault Pro-Israel Activist at Human Rights Festival
> -----------
> 
> Staunch Israel advocate shot, killed, in South Africa brought to Israel for burial.
> 
> World Likud rep. shot in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about boycotting Israel, dunce.
> 
> Go play with the little kids your own age and mentality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that have to do with the boycott?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the article and stop being annoying, little one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it. It said nothing about the boycott.
Click to expand...

So, you do not think that killing Israelis outside of Israel, or attacking women who are Pro Israel is part of what the Boycott movement is all about.

Ok    If you say so

BDS has absolutely "nothing" to do with any and all attacks on Jews and Israelis outside of Israel.

Ha, ha, ha


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Boycotting Israel and Jews around the world.  Oh, look ..... 7 Nazis against one Jewish Woman.   My Heroes !!!!!     Is it safe for Jews to come out, yet?  ]
> 
> A prominent pro-Israel activist in Sweden was brutally assaulted by a neo-Nazi gang at a human rights festival on Thursday.
> 
> Neo-Nazi activists from the Nordic Resistance Movement (MNR) attacked Christina Toledano Åsbrink of the Sweden-Israel Friendship Association, a Christian Zionist organization, after she attempted to prevent them from unfolding a banner. Cellphone video captured up to seven neo-Nazi thugs slapping and pulling Toledano Åsbrink to the ground before stamping on her.
> 
> Swedish Neo-Nazis Assault Pro-Israel Activist at Human Rights Festival
> -----------
> 
> Staunch Israel advocate shot, killed, in South Africa brought to Israel for burial.
> 
> World Likud rep. shot in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about boycotting Israel, dunce.
> 
> Go play with the little kids your own age and mentality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that have to do with the boycott?
Click to expand...


Which boycott?

Indeed, did you mean this boycott:

Australia ends direct aid to Palestinian Authority | DW | 02.07.2018


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about boycotting Israel, dunce.
> 
> Go play with the little kids your own age and mentality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that have to do with the boycott?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the article and stop being annoying, little one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it. It said nothing about the boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you do not think that killing Israelis outside of Israel, or attacking women who are Pro Israel is part of what the Boycott movement is all about.
> 
> Ok    If you say so
> 
> BDS has absolutely "nothing" to do with any and all attacks on Jews and Israelis outside of Israel.
> 
> Ha, ha, ha
Click to expand...

I have never heard anyone in BDS who called for killing or hating Jews. You are just seeing a coloration where none exist to promote your agenda.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about boycotting Israel, dunce.
> 
> Go play with the little kids your own age and mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did that have to do with the boycott?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the article and stop being annoying, little one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it. It said nothing about the boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you do not think that killing Israelis outside of Israel, or attacking women who are Pro Israel is part of what the Boycott movement is all about.
> 
> Ok    If you say so
> 
> BDS has absolutely "nothing" to do with any and all attacks on Jews and Israelis outside of Israel.
> 
> Ha, ha, ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard anyone in BDS who called for killing or hating Jews. You are just seeing a coloration where none exist to promote your agenda.
Click to expand...

My agenda is to keep Jews safe and sound from Muslim and Christian haters like you.

We are back to the Inquisition.  And we are back to pre 1939 when Jew haters boycotted Jews and attacked them at every opportunity.

Saint Tinmore will never see it that way.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did that have to do with the boycott?
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article and stop being annoying, little one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it. It said nothing about the boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you do not think that killing Israelis outside of Israel, or attacking women who are Pro Israel is part of what the Boycott movement is all about.
> 
> Ok    If you say so
> 
> BDS has absolutely "nothing" to do with any and all attacks on Jews and Israelis outside of Israel.
> 
> Ha, ha, ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard anyone in BDS who called for killing or hating Jews. You are just seeing a coloration where none exist to promote your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My agenda is to keep Jews safe and sound from Muslim and Christian haters like you.
> 
> We are back to the Inquisition.  And we are back to pre 1939 when Jew haters boycotted Jews and attacked them at every opportunity.
> 
> Saint Tinmore will never see it that way.
Click to expand...

You sure can make stuff up.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about boycotting Israel, dunce.
> 
> Go play with the little kids your own age and mentality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that have to do with the boycott?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the article and stop being annoying, little one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it. It said nothing about the boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you do not think that killing Israelis outside of Israel, or attacking women who are Pro Israel is part of what the Boycott movement is all about.
> 
> Ok    If you say so
> 
> BDS has absolutely "nothing" to do with any and all attacks on Jews and Israelis outside of Israel.
> 
> Ha, ha, ha
Click to expand...

Real boycott is about civilized countries saying Israel has no right to import to their country.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did that have to do with the boycott?
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article and stop being annoying, little one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it. It said nothing about the boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you do not think that killing Israelis outside of Israel, or attacking women who are Pro Israel is part of what the Boycott movement is all about.
> 
> Ok    If you say so
> 
> BDS has absolutely "nothing" to do with any and all attacks on Jews and Israelis outside of Israel.
> 
> Ha, ha, ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard anyone in BDS who called for killing or hating Jews. You are just seeing a coloration where none exist to promote your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My agenda is to keep Jews safe and sound from Muslim and Christian haters like you.
Click to expand...

And steel their land, their money, their water, and lives of their people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article and stop being annoying, little one.
> 
> 
> 
> I read it. It said nothing about the boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you do not think that killing Israelis outside of Israel, or attacking women who are Pro Israel is part of what the Boycott movement is all about.
> 
> Ok    If you say so
> 
> BDS has absolutely "nothing" to do with any and all attacks on Jews and Israelis outside of Israel.
> 
> Ha, ha, ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard anyone in BDS who called for killing or hating Jews. You are just seeing a coloration where none exist to promote your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My agenda is to keep Jews safe and sound from Muslim and Christian haters like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And steel their land, their money, their water, and lives of their people.
Click to expand...

Let us look at who agreed with you:

Tinmore


Enough said.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read it. It said nothing about the boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you do not think that killing Israelis outside of Israel, or attacking women who are Pro Israel is part of what the Boycott movement is all about.
> 
> Ok    If you say so
> 
> BDS has absolutely "nothing" to do with any and all attacks on Jews and Israelis outside of Israel.
> 
> Ha, ha, ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard anyone in BDS who called for killing or hating Jews. You are just seeing a coloration where none exist to promote your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My agenda is to keep Jews safe and sound from Muslim and Christian haters like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And steel their land, their money, their water, and lives of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us look at who agreed with you:
> 
> Tinmore
> 
> 
> Enough said.
Click to expand...

You don't even bother to deny.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you do not think that killing Israelis outside of Israel, or attacking women who are Pro Israel is part of what the Boycott movement is all about.
> 
> Ok    If you say so
> 
> BDS has absolutely "nothing" to do with any and all attacks on Jews and Israelis outside of Israel.
> 
> Ha, ha, ha
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard anyone in BDS who called for killing or hating Jews. You are just seeing a coloration where none exist to promote your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My agenda is to keep Jews safe and sound from Muslim and Christian haters like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And steel their land, their money, their water, and lives of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us look at who agreed with you:
> 
> Tinmore
> 
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even bother to deny.
Click to expand...

You have a Palestinian mentality.
You lose, but say " I Won ".

It is so cute to watch


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard anyone in BDS who called for killing or hating Jews. You are just seeing a coloration where none exist to promote your agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> My agenda is to keep Jews safe and sound from Muslim and Christian haters like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And steel their land, their money, their water, and lives of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us look at who agreed with you:
> 
> Tinmore
> 
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even bother to deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a Palestinian mentality.
> You lose, but say " I Won ".
> 
> It is so cute to watch
Click to expand...

How would you describe "palestinian mentality"?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My agenda is to keep Jews safe and sound from Muslim and Christian haters like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And steel their land, their money, their water, and lives of their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us look at who agreed with you:
> 
> Tinmore
> 
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even bother to deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a Palestinian mentality.
> You lose, but say " I Won ".
> 
> It is so cute to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you describe "palestinian mentality"?
Click to expand...

Look in the mirror, Louie.  

Shalom


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And steel their land, their money, their water, and lives of their people.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us look at who agreed with you:
> 
> Tinmore
> 
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even bother to deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a Palestinian mentality.
> You lose, but say " I Won ".
> 
> It is so cute to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you describe "palestinian mentality"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look in the mirror, Louie.
> 
> Shalom
Click to expand...

My reflection cannot in itself be a description. You're not helping your case.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As part of the intercommunal conflict in Mandatory Palestine, some Arab leaders sought to orchestrate anti-Jewish boycotts from 1922.[6] The original boycott forswore with any Jewish-owned business operating in Mandatory Palestine. Palestinian Arabs "who were found to have broken the boycott ... were physically attacked by their brethren and their merchandise damaged" when Palestinian Arabs rioted in Jerusalem in 1929.[7] Another, stricter boycott was imposed on Jewish businesses in following the riots that called on all of the Arabs in the region to abide by its terms. The Arab Executive Committee of the Syrian-Palestinian Congress called for a boycott of Jewish businesses in 1933 and in 1934, the Arab Labor Federation conducted a boycott as well as an organized picketing of Jewish businesses. In 1936, the Palestinian Arab leadership called on another boycott and threatened those who did not respect the boycott with violence, however, this boycott was unsuccessful as Jewish lawyers, physicians, and hospitals were too heavily integrated into Palestinian society.[6]

Arab League boycott of Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab League was formed on 22 March 1945 with five members, while a sixth member joined later that year. On 2 December 1945, it issued its first formal declaration of an economic boycott of the Jewish community of Palestine. The declaration urged both Arab United Nations member states and Arab states which had not yet obtained UN membership to prohibit the products and usage of the products of Jewish industry in Palestine, effective January 1, 1946. The declaration, contained in Arab League Resolution 16, stated:

The Arab League began to create the apparatus for implementing the resolution in February the same year. The first body established for this purpose was the Permanent Boycott Committee, based in Cairo, Egypt. On 12 June the Boycott Committee adopted a recommendation in Arab League Resolution 70, which called upon the Arab states to set up national boycott offices. Later measures adopted by the Committee included requiring those selling goods to Arab states to provide a certificate of origin to prove the goods were not manufactured by Palestinian Jews, the allocation of 50% of the value of goods confiscated in this manner to customs officials, the prohibition by Arabs of the use of Jewish banks, insurance companies, contractors, and transport in Palestine. Member states of the Arab League began implementing these resolutions through legal and administrative measures. After the Partition Plan of Palestine into Arab and Jewish states was introduced at the United Nations on 29 November 1947, efforts to apply the boycott were intensified. However, the boycott was unsuccessful, as noted in the first annual report of the Boycott Committee, and trade between Palestine (the vast majority by Jews) and Arab States neighboring Palestine continued to thrive.

Following the Israeli declaration of independence on 14 May 1948, the Permanent Boycott Committee ceased to function upon the outbreak of war between Israel and surrounding Arab States on 15 May 1948, and the Arab League repeated its calls for a ban on all financial and commercial transactions with Palestinian Jews, boycotting the newly formed State of Israel. The Arab League cut off postal, telegraphic, and radio communications with Israel, and Arab States began to impose a land, sea, and air blockade on the fledgling state. Israeli goods, shipped through Alexandria, Port Suez and Port Said, were confiscated by Egyptian inspectors. A prize court established in Alexandria in 1949 authorized the seizure of cargo ships destined for Israel. In 1950, regulations were promulgated to allow the search of ships and aircraft and the seizure of Israeli-bound goods found within.

Arab League boycott of Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> The Arab League was formed on 22 March 1945 with five members, while a sixth member joined later that year. On 2 December 1945, it issued its first formal declaration of an economic boycott of the Jewish community of Palestine. The declaration urged both Arab United Nations member states and Arab states which had not yet obtained UN membership to prohibit the products and usage of the products of Jewish industry in Palestine, effective January 1, 1946. The declaration, contained in Arab League Resolution 16, stated:
> 
> The Arab League began to create the apparatus for implementing the resolution in February the same year. The first body established for this purpose was the Permanent Boycott Committee, based in Cairo, Egypt. On 12 June the Boycott Committee adopted a recommendation in Arab League Resolution 70, which called upon the Arab states to set up national boycott offices. Later measures adopted by the Committee included requiring those selling goods to Arab states to provide a certificate of origin to prove the goods were not manufactured by Palestinian Jews, the allocation of 50% of the value of goods confiscated in this manner to customs officials, the prohibition by Arabs of the use of Jewish banks, insurance companies, contractors, and transport in Palestine. Member states of the Arab League began implementing these resolutions through legal and administrative measures. After the Partition Plan of Palestine into Arab and Jewish states was introduced at the United Nations on 29 November 1947, efforts to apply the boycott were intensified. However, the boycott was unsuccessful, as noted in the first annual report of the Boycott Committee, and trade between Palestine (the vast majority by Jews) and Arab States neighboring Palestine continued to thrive.
> 
> Following the Israeli declaration of independence on 14 May 1948, the Permanent Boycott Committee ceased to function upon the outbreak of war between Israel and surrounding Arab States on 15 May 1948, and the Arab League repeated its calls for a ban on all financial and commercial transactions with Palestinian Jews, boycotting the newly formed State of Israel. The Arab League cut off postal, telegraphic, and radio communications with Israel, and Arab States began to impose a land, sea, and air blockade on the fledgling state. Israeli goods, shipped through Alexandria, Port Suez and Port Said, were confiscated by Egyptian inspectors. A prize court established in Alexandria in 1949 authorized the seizure of cargo ships destined for Israel. In 1950, regulations were promulgated to allow the search of ships and aircraft and the seizure of Israeli-bound goods found within.
> 
> Arab League boycott of Israel - Wikipedia


Why are you cligging this thread? This is a place for discussion, not monologue


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Always and forever......about the Arabs.....nothing about Palestinians, even if Arabs ]

The boycott of third parties (secondary boycott) originally applied solely to funds and strategic commodities. However, on 28 November 1953, Egypt increased its disruption of Israeli maritime trade by expanding its list of "contraband" to include "foodstuffs and all other commodities likely to strengthen the potential of the Zionists in Palestine in any way whatsoever."[10]

By 1953 the Arab boycott was a well-established feature of international trade relations, and becoming more brazen. In early 1953 the first reports were released about Arab attempts to make American and European airlines boycott Israel by refusing to service Israelis or land in Israel, or at a minimum to not invest in Israel. This tertiary boycott marked another fundamental shift in boycott policy wherein Arab states would pressure third party states to agree to boycott Israel. However, these rudimentary efforts were unsuccessful and the airline boycotts remained isolated to the Arab world.

On 11 December 1954 the Arab League Council passed Resolution 849, approving the Unified Law on the Boycott of Israel. The provisions of this resolution, implemented in legislation by most member states over the following year, formalized the application of the boycott in the Arab States uniformly. The resolution contained new recommendations prohibiting Arab entities and individuals from dealing with agencies of persons working for Israel, and with foreign companies and organizations with interests, agencies, or branches in Israel. The export of Arab goods to countries to be re-exported to Israel was criminalized with a penalty of large fines and hard labor.

(full piece online)

Arab League boycott of Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, most Arab states, Syria being the exception, no longer attempt to enforce the secondary or tertiary boycotts. Syria, Lebanon, and Iran (though not an Arab state) are the only states which actively enforce the primary boycott. The Central Boycott Office has become obsolete. With the vast majority of Arab states benefiting from trade with Israel, any "boycott" has become symbolic in nature, limited to bureaucratic slights such as passport restrictions.

The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement was founded in 2005 in an attempt to increase economic and political pressure on Israel and advocates a total, international boycott of Israeli products, divestment of investments in Israel and sanctions. Besides anti-Israel economic measures, the BDS movement also strives to disrupt cultural exchanges and business involving Israel, Israelis and businesses which deal with them. In addition, sporting teams from various Arab states continue to boycott international matches when they are drawn against an Israeli team, choosing instead to forfeit the match.

Arab League boycott of Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

*Yawn


----------



## Sixties Fan

Global summit invites 10 Israeli digital-health startups


----------



## Sixties Fan

North American sports figures enjoy exploring Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unlike Israeli residents of the West Bank, Palestinians do not have access to shopping centers within the Green Line. Many of them depend on shopping in settlements, such as the Rami Levy supermarket in Gush Etzion.

Not only is Palestinians’ freedom of employment curtailed, but the organization also wants to limit their freedom to shop.

Whether in Brussels or Geneva, Westerners thousands of kilometers away are making decisions for Palestinians. They decided that Palestinians are better off unemployed and restricted in their shopping opportunities in the name of the conflict. Is that the ultimate expression of contemporary colonialism? These and similar actions lead to what could be described as the “triple occupation of Palestine”: by Israel; by the Palestinian Authority, which is viewed by Palestinians as corrupt and out of touch with Palestinians; and by the Europeans, who not only fund and support the PA, but also impose the debilitating narrative of victimhood and conflict-dependency – cultural occupation.

The condescending attitude of Europeans and Westerners to Palestinians has contributed to what is perceived by many as the greatest injustice: keeping Palestinians as refugees.

(full article online)

Are Palestinians ready to tell ‘supporters’: We're not your toy?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Unlike Israeli residents of the West Bank, Palestinians do not have access to shopping centers within the Green Line. Many of them depend on shopping in settlements, such as the Rami Levy supermarket in Gush Etzion.
> 
> Not only is Palestinians’ freedom of employment curtailed, but the organization also wants to limit their freedom to shop.
> 
> Whether in Brussels or Geneva, Westerners thousands of kilometers away are making decisions for Palestinians. They decided that Palestinians are better off unemployed and restricted in their shopping opportunities in the name of the conflict. Is that the ultimate expression of contemporary colonialism? These and similar actions lead to what could be described as the “triple occupation of Palestine”: by Israel; by the Palestinian Authority, which is viewed by Palestinians as corrupt and out of touch with Palestinians; and by the Europeans, who not only fund and support the PA, but also impose the debilitating narrative of victimhood and conflict-dependency – cultural occupation.
> 
> The condescending attitude of Europeans and Westerners to Palestinians has contributed to what is perceived by many as the greatest injustice: keeping Palestinians as refugees.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Are Palestinians ready to tell ‘supporters’: We're not your toy?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The drill, which began in late June, included a large variety of scenarios, the army said, including “cooperation with helicopters, firing cannons, training with fighter jets to simulate missiles fired at the troops’ ships, a mass casualty event, the rescue of casualties and more.”

(full article online)

After 55 years, Israeli Navy returns to French coast for joint exercise


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Australian government may be against it now, he acknowledged, but he predicted that the embassy may move some time in 2020. He based this on the fact that when he proposed that aid to the Palestinians be cut, he was howled down, but 18 months later the Australian government did decide to cut aid. If the present government is reelected, it’s his guess that it will move the embassy.

“Australia has a much more extensive history with Israel than most Australians realize,” he said, as he recalled last year’s centenary of the Battle of Beersheba, which was essentially won by the Australian and New Zealand light horse units assigned to the British Army. Without that victory he surmised, there might not have been a Balfour Declaration. “The light horse made the Balfour Declaration possible.”

Abbott refrained from mentioning that Australian Foreign Minister Herbert Evatt had served as chairman of the UN General Assembly Ad Hoc Committee on Palestine in 1947 and had been instrumental in pushing through the favorable vote on the partition of Palestine on November 29, 1947. In fact, Australia was the first country to cast a “yes” vote.

Australia was also among the first countries to establish full diplomatic relations with Israel, doing so on January 29, 1949, three days after Australia Day, which marked the anniversary of its own independence from British rule.

(full article online)

Former Australian PM Tony Abbott lobbies to move embassy to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Is Now Becoming A Big Player In The Global Auto Industry


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel Is Now Becoming A Big Player In The Global Auto Industry


That's very interesting. Who refuses to bye from them?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Unlike Israeli residents of the West Bank, Palestinians do not have access to shopping centers within the Green Line. Many of them depend on shopping in settlements, such as the Rami Levy supermarket in Gush Etzion.
> 
> Not only is Palestinians’ freedom of employment curtailed, but the organization also wants to limit their freedom to shop.
> 
> Whether in Brussels or Geneva, Westerners thousands of kilometers away are making decisions for Palestinians. They decided that Palestinians are better off unemployed and restricted in their shopping opportunities in the name of the conflict. Is that the ultimate expression of contemporary colonialism? These and similar actions lead to what could be described as the “triple occupation of Palestine”: by Israel; by the Palestinian Authority, which is viewed by Palestinians as corrupt and out of touch with Palestinians; and by the Europeans, who not only fund and support the PA, but also impose the debilitating narrative of victimhood and conflict-dependency – cultural occupation.
> 
> The condescending attitude of Europeans and Westerners to Palestinians has contributed to what is perceived by many as the greatest injustice: keeping Palestinians as refugees.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Are Palestinians ready to tell ‘supporters’: We're not your toy?


Load of hooey.

Without Israel the Palestinians would have their own stuff. With Israel the Palestinians will never have anything.


----------



## P F Tinmore

In Oldham, pro-Palestine activists protest the immoral existence of a deadly Israeli arms factory on UK soil #StopArmingIsrael


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> In Oldham, pro-Palestine activists protest the immoral existence of a deadly Israeli arms factory on UK soil #StopArmingIsrael



Wasn’t anyone available for the protest?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Government spokesman Mustapha al-Khaliji told a news conference that Morocco had no formal ties with Israel, but he did not rule out "networks operating through other countries to circumvent this," - meaning that there almost certainly are informal and unofficial relations between the two countries.

There have been reports that there is $25 million in trade between the two countries over the past five years. In 2016, Morocco denied any imports from Israel when Israeli dates were found to be sold during Ramadan.

(full article online )

Morocco denies official ties with Israel - but practically confirms unofficial ties ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Government spokesman Mustapha al-Khaliji told a news conference that Morocco had no formal ties with Israel, but he did not rule out "networks operating through other countries to circumvent this," - meaning that there almost certainly are informal and unofficial relations between the two countries.
> 
> There have been reports that there is $25 million in trade between the two countries over the past five years. In 2016, Morocco denied any imports from Israel when Israeli dates were found to be sold during Ramadan.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Morocco denies official ties with Israel - but practically confirms unofficial ties ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Could you do less copy pasting and more thinking? Let's face it, this is called spamming and _no one _is going to read those^.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Students for Justice in Palestine at the University of California, Davis, acknowledged on Friday that it did not believe progress in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict was possible “so long as the state of Israel exists.”

(full article online)

Students for Justice in Palestine Says Progress Impossible ‘so Long as Israel Exists,’ Glorifies Terrorist Leader


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Students for Justice in Palestine at the University of California, Davis, acknowledged on Friday that it did not believe progress in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict was possible “so long as the state of Israel exists.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Students for Justice in Palestine Says Progress Impossible ‘so Long as Israel Exists,’ Glorifies Terrorist Leader


And?


----------



## Sixties Fan

One student who opposed the resolution, Elysa Gurman, wroteafter its passage that “before and after the hearing, rumors were spread on social media that pro-Israel students were a ‘Super PAC,’ that we were getting paid to speak, that specific pro-Israel senators should ‘shut the f*ck up,’ and other nonsensical accusations and assaults.”

“Several times throughout the night, that same student spoke out of turn and targeted students on the other side of the argument,” she said. “Several times, pro-Israel students were interrupted by pro-Palestine students while speaking.”

(full article online)

University of Oregon Hillel Sign Defaced With ‘Free Palestine’ Graffiti


----------



## Sixties Fan

It issued a statement condemning visits from"Israeli officials including ministers, members of Knesset, military, security, ultra-Orthodox and extremist settlers" - pretty much anyone with a yarmulka.

This direct call to violate international law on freedom of practicing religion was accompanied by a call for the international community to enforce discrimination against Jews.

"The ministry warns of acceptance of daily intrusions of the Al-Aqsa Mosque and its courtyards as a  matter that has become familiar and normal and does not necessitate a halt to its serious repercussions. This requires the international community and the relevant UN organizations, especially UNESCO, to implement and implement its resolutions on Jerusalem and Al-Aqsa Mosque," the statement said.

Because allowing Jews to peacefully stroll through the Temple Mount is utterly unacceptable, and banning them is "human rights."

(full article online)

Palestinian Foreign Ministry calls on world to stop Jews from visiting their holiest spot ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Waters is saying that he is not antisemitic - because Arabs are semites, and therefore it is Israel that is antisemitic, not him.

This is one of the oldest and dumbest arguments in the book. The definition of anti-semitism is in every dictionary, and it is Waters' Palestinian pets who are antisemitic, as is Waters himself based on plenty of evidence.

(full article online )

Roger Waters concert backdrop: "Resist Israeli anti-semitism" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Given that the number of Presbyterians nationwide is about to fall below the number of Jews just in New York, it’s also not clear why we need to take what they say any more seriously than they listen to us. 

When I was more directly involved with helping those fighting anti-Israel bigotry in the church, I was frequently accused of being an outsider with no real concern for PCUSA and its members, beyond what they were saying about Israel.  As I responded then (and continue to respond now): while it’s true I never would have come into PCUSA’s orbit had they not chosen to get into my face in such an aggressive manner, I’m perfectly comfortable that Israel will survive the slings and arrows of a hypocritical and dying organization.

(full article online)

What the Presbyterians Lost (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Waters is saying that he is not antisemitic - because Arabs are semites, and therefore it is Israel that is antisemitic, not him.
> 
> This is one of the oldest and dumbest arguments in the book. The definition of anti-semitism is in every dictionary, and it is Waters' Palestinian pets who are antisemitic, as is Waters himself based on plenty of evidence.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Roger Waters concert backdrop: "Resist Israeli anti-semitism" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News















Waters stepped on a dark path long ago.
That character in The Wall was a great insight into his shadow.

He didn't menage to get out of that character.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rylah said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waters is saying that he is not antisemitic - because Arabs are semites, and therefore it is Israel that is antisemitic, not him.
> 
> This is one of the oldest and dumbest arguments in the book. The definition of anti-semitism is in every dictionary, and it is Waters' Palestinian pets who are antisemitic, as is Waters himself based on plenty of evidence.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Roger Waters concert backdrop: "Resist Israeli anti-semitism" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waters stepped on a dark path long ago.
> That character in The Wall was a great insight into his shadow.
> 
> He didn't menage to get out of that character.
Click to expand...


He's been a whiny twat for some time now.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 1993 Oslo Accords divided Judea and Samaria (aka 'West Bank') into Areas A,B and C, with only C under Israeli jurisdiction, A and B self governed by the Palestinian Authority. All Jewish residents of Judea and Samaria are in Area C, (and only 4% of the region's Arabs) on lands which are legally termed "disputed territories" in international forums. The anti-Israel bias prevalent in those forums and in the media has given rise to the false term "occupied territories." 


According to _Haaretz,_ the petition stated:

_“Sir, – We, concerned citizens of Israel, are writing to you regarding the Control of Economic Activity (Occupied Territories) Bill 2018, which was brought to our attention and which is due to be debated in Seanad Éireann on January 30th. We urge Ireland to support any legislation that will help enforce differentiation between Israel per se and the settlements in the occupied territories of the West Bank and East Jerusalem._



_We are convinced that Israel’s ongoing occupation of the Palestinian land in the West Bank and East Jerusalem is morally and strategically unsustainable, is detrimental to peace, and poses a threat to the security of Israel itself. While Ireland, along with the rest of the EU, considers the occupation illegal, it continues to economically sustain it by trading with illegal Israeli settlements established in clear and direct violation of international law._

_As people who care deeply for Israel’s future and long for our country to live in peace with its neighbors, we urge you to support the aforementioned Bill."_

Those who signed included leaders of the New Israel Fund and its beneficiaries including:


*Naomi Chazan*- Director in the NIF, who served as president of the New Israel Fund from 2008-2012.
*Avrum Burg*- Member of the NIF international council. (Burg has declared that “Zionism is over,”, that Israeli society is fascist and violent, due to continuing trauma over the Holocaust, and claimed that “to define the State of Israel as a Jewish state is the key to its end. “
*Itzhak Galnoor*- Member of the NIF international council.
*Miki Kratsman* - Breaking the Silence`s  Board of Directors Chairman. Breaking the Silence is the infamous organization that blackens the name of IDF soldiers. It has been shown over and over to be lying and is banned from lecturing in the Israeli school system.


And there are others.

(full article online)

Are you standing with a boycott of Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Tourism Booms with Hotel Occupancy Highest in a Decade


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good News Israel! $6.3 Million for New US-Israel Projects; El Al Trains US Pilots, and More


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Good News Israel! $6.3 Million for New US-Israel Projects; El Al Trains US Pilots, and More


It's kind of gross of Israel to be cuddling US all the time. Like grow up and be a man. "Look, they love us, they love us"


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leicester City Council 'anti-Semitism' claims dismissed*

4 July 2018
A legal bid challenging Leicester City Council's boycott of some Israeli goods has been defeated.

The authority began boycotting goods from Israeli settlements in the West Bank after passing a motion in 2014, saying it opposed "continuing illegal occupation" of Palestinian territory.

This led to legal action from Jewish Human Rights Watch (JHRW), but the Court of Appeal dismissed their bid.

'Anti-Semitic' council claim dismissed


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> It issued a statement condemning visits from"Israeli officials including ministers, members of Knesset, military, security, ultra-Orthodox and extremist settlers" - pretty much anyone with a yarmulka.
> 
> This direct call to violate international law on freedom of practicing religion was accompanied by a call for the international community to enforce discrimination against Jews.
> 
> "The ministry warns of acceptance of daily intrusions of the Al-Aqsa Mosque and its courtyards as a  matter that has become familiar and normal and does not necessitate a halt to its serious repercussions. This requires the international community and the relevant UN organizations, especially UNESCO, to implement and implement its resolutions on Jerusalem and Al-Aqsa Mosque," the statement said.
> 
> Because allowing Jews to peacefully stroll through the Temple Mount is utterly unacceptable, and banning them is "human rights."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Palestinian Foreign Ministry calls on world to stop Jews from visiting their holiest spot ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




Hmmmm.  Just yesterday P F Tinmore was complaining about access for people from certain religion to their Holy Places.  Wonder if he will condemn this?  Probably not, Jerusalem is a city for three religions, but not the Jewish one.


----------



## Sixties Fan

American Midwest Seeks Greater Cooperation with Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Support for the Palestinians gathers pace in Trump’s America *

Donald Trump’s decision to withdraw the US from the UN Human Rights Commission was an attempt to shield Israel from accountability, but it may have backfired among voters in his own backyard. Support for the Palestinians is gathering pace in Trump’s America.

If you dance to Tel Aviv’s tune — and, sadly, Trump does — then you believe that the only folk who support Palestinians are either religion-hating, secular Lefties or radical Islamists and Hamas cheerleaders who hang out on the fringes of society. The reality is quite different. This was illustrated admirably at a remarkable gathering of mainstream American Christians over the weekend in St Louis, Missouri when the Presbyterian Church overwhelmingly adopted a number of robust resolutions in solidarity with Palestine at its 223rd General Assembly.

There’s nothing fringe about this US church which represents nearly 1.5 million American citizens. They voted in large numbers to support Palestinians with resolutions on everything from opposing legislation which challenges the growing boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign, to defending the right to call Israel a colonial state. They were helped along the way by many interfaith groups, including Muslims and Jews as well as people of other faiths and none.

Support for the Palestinians gathers pace in Trump’s America


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Support for the Palestinians gathers pace in Trump’s America *
> 
> Donald Trump’s decision to withdraw the US from the UN Human Rights Commission was an attempt to shield Israel from accountability, but it may have backfired among voters in his own backyard. Support for the Palestinians is gathering pace in Trump’s America.
> 
> If you dance to Tel Aviv’s tune — and, sadly, Trump does — then you believe that the only folk who support Palestinians are either religion-hating, secular Lefties or radical Islamists and Hamas cheerleaders who hang out on the fringes of society. The reality is quite different. This was illustrated admirably at a remarkable gathering of mainstream American Christians over the weekend in St Louis, Missouri when the Presbyterian Church overwhelmingly adopted a number of robust resolutions in solidarity with Palestine at its 223rd General Assembly.
> 
> There’s nothing fringe about this US church which represents nearly 1.5 million American citizens. They voted in large numbers to support Palestinians with resolutions on everything from opposing legislation which challenges the growing boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign, to defending the right to call Israel a colonial state. They were helped along the way by many interfaith groups, including Muslims and Jews as well as people of other faiths and none.
> 
> Support for the Palestinians gathers pace in Trump’s America



The Trump administration likely isn’t done cutting welfare payments to the Islamic terrorist Pal’istanians. US government payments dwarf anything a church group could muster. 

First world nations are quickly coming to grips with the fact that their welfare payments to Arabs-Moslems are used to further Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Support for the Palestinians gathers pace in Trump’s America *
> 
> Donald Trump’s decision to withdraw the US from the UN Human Rights Commission was an attempt to shield Israel from accountability, but it may have backfired among voters in his own backyard. Support for the Palestinians is gathering pace in Trump’s America.
> 
> If you dance to Tel Aviv’s tune — and, sadly, Trump does — then you believe that the only folk who support Palestinians are either religion-hating, secular Lefties or radical Islamists and Hamas cheerleaders who hang out on the fringes of society. The reality is quite different. This was illustrated admirably at a remarkable gathering of mainstream American Christians over the weekend in St Louis, Missouri when the Presbyterian Church overwhelmingly adopted a number of robust resolutions in solidarity with Palestine at its 223rd General Assembly.
> 
> There’s nothing fringe about this US church which represents nearly 1.5 million American citizens. They voted in large numbers to support Palestinians with resolutions on everything from opposing legislation which challenges the growing boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign, to defending the right to call Israel a colonial state. They were helped along the way by many interfaith groups, including Muslims and Jews as well as people of other faiths and none.
> 
> Support for the Palestinians gathers pace in Trump’s America



That is excellent news!!

Are they going to ship them any money for explosives?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ireland expected to pass bill boycotting Israel settlement produce *

Ireland’s Senate is expected to pass a bill today that would prohibit “the import and sales of goods, services and natural resources originating in illegal [Israeli] settlements in occupied territories”, reported
_Haaretz_, despite the government’s opposition.

According to the paper, “at Israel’s urging”, the Irish government “sought to soften the language” of the bill “but was unable to reach a compromise”. Now, Haaretz reported, “the bill is expected to pass, thanks to votes from opposition legislators and independents”.

In a recent interview, Irish Foreign Minister Simon Coveney said he planned to oppose the bill, and did not expect it to pass.

However, now that “three opposition parties – Labour, Sinn Fein and Fianna Fail – have announced that they will support the bill”, as well as “several independents”, the “bill is now expected to pass”.

Ireland expected to pass bill boycotting Israel settlement produce


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ireland expected to pass bill boycotting Israel settlement produce *
> 
> Ireland’s Senate is expected to pass a bill today that would prohibit “the import and sales of goods, services and natural resources originating in illegal [Israeli] settlements in occupied territories”, reported
> _Haaretz_, despite the government’s opposition.
> 
> According to the paper, “at Israel’s urging”, the Irish government “sought to soften the language” of the bill “but was unable to reach a compromise”. Now, Haaretz reported, “the bill is expected to pass, thanks to votes from opposition legislators and independents”.
> 
> In a recent interview, Irish Foreign Minister Simon Coveney said he planned to oppose the bill, and did not expect it to pass.
> 
> However, now that “three opposition parties – Labour, Sinn Fein and Fianna Fail – have announced that they will support the bill”, as well as “several independents”, the “bill is now expected to pass”.
> 
> Ireland expected to pass bill boycotting Israel settlement produce



A token gesture.


----------



## P F Tinmore

A counterprotester holds an Israeli flag during a demonstration in front of the QEII Centre in London, where HSBC’s annual general meeting was taking place on 20 April. Activists protested what they called the bank’s complicity with Israel.

 Ahmad Al-Bazz ActiveStills


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Activists protested what they called the bank’s complicity with Israel.



Complicity with Israel?  Like How DARE They Have a Fucking Country.  The HORROR!


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Activists protested what they called the bank’s complicity with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complicity with Israel?  Like How DARE They Have a Fucking Country.  The HORROR!
Click to expand...

That's not the problem and you know it.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Support for the Palestinians gathers pace in Trump’s America *
> 
> Donald Trump’s decision to withdraw the US from the UN Human Rights Commission was an attempt to shield Israel from accountability, but it may have backfired among voters in his own backyard. Support for the Palestinians is gathering pace in Trump’s America.
> 
> If you dance to Tel Aviv’s tune — and, sadly, Trump does — then you believe that the only folk who support Palestinians are either religion-hating, secular Lefties or radical Islamists and Hamas cheerleaders who hang out on the fringes of society. The reality is quite different. This was illustrated admirably at a remarkable gathering of mainstream American Christians over the weekend in St Louis, Missouri when the Presbyterian Church overwhelmingly adopted a number of robust resolutions in solidarity with Palestine at its 223rd General Assembly.
> 
> There’s nothing fringe about this US church which represents nearly 1.5 million American citizens. They voted in large numbers to support Palestinians with resolutions on everything from opposing legislation which challenges the growing boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign, to defending the right to call Israel a colonial state. They were helped along the way by many interfaith groups, including Muslims and Jews as well as people of other faiths and none.
> 
> Support for the Palestinians gathers pace in Trump’s America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump administration likely isn’t done cutting welfare payments to the Islamic terrorist Pal’istanians. US government payments dwarf anything a church group could muster.
> 
> First world nations are quickly coming to grips with the fact that their welfare payments to Arabs-Moslems are used to further Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> American Midwest Seeks Greater Cooperation with Israel


A blog post from times of israel.


----------



## Shusha

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Activists protested what they called the bank’s complicity with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complicity with Israel?  Like How DARE They Have a Fucking Country.  The HORROR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the problem and you know it.
Click to expand...


Sure it is.  Else there would be no "march for return" and Palestine and Israel would have partitioned decades ago.  What do you THINK we argue about day after day here?  A two state solution is EASY.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Activists protested what they called the bank’s complicity with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complicity with Israel?  Like How DARE They Have a Fucking Country.  The HORROR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the problem and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  Else there would be no "march for return" and Palestine and Israel would have partitioned decades ago.  What do you THINK we argue about day after day here?  A two state solution is EASY.
Click to expand...

Solution for what? What problem are we trying to solve?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Shusha said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Activists protested what they called the bank’s complicity with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complicity with Israel?  Like How DARE They Have a Fucking Country.  The HORROR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the problem and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  Else there would be no "march for return" and Palestine and Israel would have partitioned decades ago.  What do you THINK we argue about day after day here?  A two state solution is EASY.
Click to expand...

Then why has it not happened?


----------



## Shusha

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Activists protested what they called the bank’s complicity with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complicity with Israel?  Like How DARE They Have a Fucking Country.  The HORROR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the problem and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  Else there would be no "march for return" and Palestine and Israel would have partitioned decades ago.  What do you THINK we argue about day after day here?  A two state solution is EASY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why has it not happened?
Click to expand...


Because the very idea of a State for the Jewish people is unconscionable to some.  The HORROR!  How DARE They HAVE a Country!


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Solution for what? What problem are we trying to solve?



Fair question.  

The problem the Jewish people are trying to solve is to have the same rights as every other people.

The problem the Arabs are trying to solve is, "We stole it fair and square and now its ours and it will always be ours because Islam says so and Jews aren't real(tm) and they were never really here and ewwww Jooooos and they don't deserve a country and the Temple Mount is only holy to Muslims because the other stuff didn't happen and we shouldn't have to share."


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Shusha said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Activists protested what they called the bank’s complicity with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complicity with Israel?  Like How DARE They Have a Fucking Country.  The HORROR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the problem and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  Else there would be no "march for return" and Palestine and Israel would have partitioned decades ago.  What do you THINK we argue about day after day here?  A two state solution is EASY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why has it not happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the very idea of a State for the Jewish people is unconscionable to some.  The HORROR!  How DARE They HAVE a Country!
Click to expand...

Yes, hamas and hezbollah - what has that tp do with the Palestinians?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solution for what? What problem are we trying to solve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair question.
> 
> The problem the Jewish people are trying to solve is to have the same rights as every other people.
> ."
Click to expand...

that all in your head.


----------



## Shusha

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Yes, hamas and hezbollah - what has that tp do with the Palestinians?



Is your point that the Palestinian people are living a life that they do not want because they are, as yet, incapable of achieving self-determination and peace with their neighbors?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Shusha said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, hamas and hezbollah - what has that tp do with the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your point that the Palestinian people are living a life that they do not want because they are, as yet, incapable of achieving self-determination and peace with their neighbors?
Click to expand...

Yes. Amazing how you understand!


----------



## Shusha

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solution for what? What problem are we trying to solve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair question.
> 
> The problem the Jewish people are trying to solve is to have the same rights as every other people.
> ."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that all in your head.
Click to expand...


So you agree that the Jewish people have the same rights as every other people -- to self-determination, self-government and sovereignty on historical homeland.  You agree there should be a nation for the Jewish people, Israel.  You agree that there should ALSO be a nation for the Arab Palestinian people.  That is the basis of the two state solution.  People who really believe in the two state solution should be able to solve the conflict in an hour.


----------



## Shusha

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, hamas and hezbollah - what has that tp do with the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your point that the Palestinian people are living a life that they do not want because they are, as yet, incapable of achieving self-determination and peace with their neighbors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Amazing how you understand!
Click to expand...


Ah, well, we agree.  The Palestinians are sadly not yet ready for self-determination and peace.  What can we do to hurry them along, then?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Shusha said:


> So you agree that the Jewish people have the same rights as every other people


Yes.





> - to self-determination, self-government and sovereignty


I don't know. There is no reason that religion should give a right to that in itself (but it is silly tp still talk about it - stinks of self pity) 





> on historical homeland.


Doesn't matter if it's historical or not. This is everybody's world, shithead.





> You agree there should be a nation for the Jewish people, Israel.


 I dpn't see any reason why there should be - they only want to oppress other people 





> You agree that there should ALSO be a nation for the Arab Palestinian people.


 I think in this situation it is a fare idea. 





> That is the basis of the two state solution.  People who really believe in the two state solution should be able to solve the conflict in an hour.


Then why is it not solved, smartass?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Shusha said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, hamas and hezbollah - what has that tp do with the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your point that the Palestinian people are living a life that they do not want because they are, as yet, incapable of achieving self-determination and peace with their neighbors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Amazing how you understand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, well, we agree.  The Palestinians are sadly not yet ready for self-determination and peace.  What can we do to hurry them along, then?
Click to expand...

You don't want to give them that..... you people are exhaustingly slow learning.


----------



## Sixties Fan

So we immediately see that Doerfler subscribes to the progressive notion that there is a difference between history and the past. These people believe, like author and NDP politician Thomas King said, that “history is the stories we tell about the past.” When history is no longer just the unchangeable fact, leftists have an excuse to mold their politics into curriculum and discredit history they don’t like as some kind of “false narrative.” No! Bad Doerfler! The guy also says that when parents complained about his course, the headmaster encouraged the teacher to allow speakers picked by parents into the class.

About this, Doerfler said, and notice the word choice here: “what teacher, after all, wants to take on the Israel Lobby and its local minions?” But here’s the problem, dude: you can’t admit that you have a biased approach to teaching and then smear others with different points of view as activists, now can you? Why can’t we just agree to return to the days when kids were taught how to think, not what to think?

(full article online)

Anti-Israel NY Teachers Get Fired


----------



## Sixties Fan

As the BDS movement is growing world wide, the Israeli government is responding. Yesh Atid head Yair Lapid, for one, has launched a training for Israelis traveling abroad to combat BDS. 

Lapid writes in his training  booklet, “The BDS movement (Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions) spreads an unbelievable amount of lies about us, fabricated pictures and fictional witness accounts. The goal is to smear Israel’s name in the world, to isolate us, to turn us into a hated and illegitimate state. We cannot abandon this field.”

(full article online)

BDS activists musically protest Batsheva Dance Company


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Tennis Open.....next......please.....it was to have happened in October 2014.  Gaza had other ideas. ]

“The fact that Israel is the first non-English speaking country ever to host the World Lacrosse Tournament, which happens to be the biggest yet with 50 teams and 2,000 athletes participating, is a testament to the country’s flourishing spot in the international community,” an Israeli official said.

(full article online)

Excitement Ahead of the First-Ever World Lacrosse Championship Held in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jerusalem court issues temporary confiscation order for 2 Norwegian ships planning to sail to Gaza; if they are intercepted and towed to an Israeli port, their value will be paid to terror victims families as compensation.

(full article online)

Israel to impound Gaza flotilla ships to benefit terror victims


----------



## Shusha

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well, we agree.  The Palestinians are sadly not yet ready for self-determination and peace.  What can we do to hurry them along, then?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to give them that..... you people are exhaustingly slow learning.
Click to expand...


If people have to be GIVEN self-determination, by definition they are incapable of it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Breaking the Silence activist attacks child during Hevron tour


----------



## Sixties Fan

5G cellphone service 'made in Israel'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A Jerusalem court issues temporary confiscation order for 2 Norwegian ships planning to sail to Gaza; if they are intercepted and towed to an Israeli port, their value will be paid to terror victims families as compensation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel to impound Gaza flotilla ships to benefit terror victims


Any excuse they can think of to steal shit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Jerusalem court issues temporary confiscation order for 2 Norwegian ships planning to sail to Gaza; if they are intercepted and towed to an Israeli port, their value will be paid to terror victims families as compensation.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel to impound Gaza flotilla ships to benefit terror victims
> 
> 
> 
> Any excuse they can think of to steal shit.
Click to expand...

But you always must remember:

The Muslim Arabs have always enjoyed stealing shit, from Arabia to the South of Spain.

Shit.....is in their DNA


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Sixties Fan said:


> Shit.....is in their DNA


And were done with you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycott  BDS ]

Defying its nationalist fans, Budapest soccer club kicks out anti-Semitism


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

And then there’s this:

*Israel and Italy announce joint investments in innovative cooperative projects*
*11 Jun 2018*

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/InnovativeIsr...vative-cooperative-projects-11-June-2018.aspx

The Israel-Italy Joint Innovation Council for Industrial, Scientific, and Technological Cooperation in R&D has decided to promote eight academic and six industrial cooperative projects at a sum of 15 million shekels per year, over the course of two years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Europcar divests from the Israeli occupation*

After becoming a franchisee of Europcar, Israeli company Albar terminated its businesses in the occupied West Bank. Europcar thus joins other multinationals that have ended operations in illegal Israeli settlements in the occupied Palestinian territory.

*Europcar divests from the Israeli occupation | Investigate*


----------



## Hollie

And then there’s this:

http://www.itrade.gov.il/belgium-en...e-israeli-biopharmaceutical-company-biondvax/

*The first direct investment of the European Investment Bank, the EIB, in the Israeli Biopharmaceutical company BiondVax*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Italy makes weapons? LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Spider’s Web: The Roots of BDS and the Campaign to Delegitimize Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

All the examples listed of antisemitic discrimination in the UN, and many others, are in a new report by UN Watch, an organization that isn’t attached to any political party. It is a research body, and its research led to a very tough report. While the findings and recommendations are worth reading (especially for all those who work at the UN), the overall conclusion is clear and simple: It can’t just be a mistake, it can’t be a coincidence. When it comes to Jews and Israelis, the UN has become a hostile and biased body. The organization which is meant to fight antisemitism, which is sworn to fight antisemitism, is guilty of antisemitism itself.

The Arab countries grant an automatic majority to every anti-Israel organization.

The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions organizations, with support of extreme left-wing Israeli organizations, push an anti-Israel and anti-Jewish narrative. It’s not criticism of the State of Israel. It is old antisemitism dressed up in a new outfit.

Unlike many, I don’t believe the United Nations is irrelevant. The UN has a role to play. The Security Council is certainly important. And there are changes happening.

(full article online)

The U.N. and antisemitism: 10-year report card


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iceland’s negative history toward Israel and Jews is long, with one major exception. The Icelandic representative at the UN, Ambassador Thor Thors, was the rapporteur for the 1947 Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP). This committee recommended partitioning the British Mandate into two states — one Jewish and one Arab. In his autobiography, Abba Eban reports that Thors was “magnificent” in introducing the recommendation to the UN General Assembly, where the vote would be taken.

Things have changed. In 2015, the city council of Iceland’s capital Reykjavik decided to boycott Israeli products. A week later, Reykjavik’s Mayor Dagur B. Eggertsson amended the proposal so that the city would be boycotting only those goods produced in “occupied” areas. Council members said that the boycott was a symbolic act designed to support Palestinian statehood and condemn Israel’s alleged policy of apartheid.

(full article online)

Iceland, Israel, and the Jews: A Largely Negative History


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exclusive: PayPal closes French BDS media account


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Along the way, BDS tried everything to stop them from coming,” said Lipman. “The fact that they are here is a tremendous victory against BDS – we give the Iroquois tribe so much credit for fighting the pressure. I’m thrilled that so many people were able to come together and make this happen. We have 46 teams here who have come to see the truth – this championship showcases Israel at its best.”

The championship was the center of a BDS storm in a bid to sabotage the competition. In an open letter to the  Iroquois Nationals, BDS claimed Wingate Institute in Netanya – where the competition is taking place – was “built on the [Palestinian] lands of Khirbat al-Zababida, [which was] ethnically cleansed of its Palestinian inhabitants in 1948 as part of the attacks focused on clearing indigenous villages along the coast north of Tel Aviv.”

Lipman’s message to athletes, musicians and artists who cave into BDS pressure is that those who have come have had nothing but a positive experience. “It’s a shame that athletes and musicians give into pressure from groups that align themselves with terrorist organizations,” he said. “I choose to celebrate those who have come, and encourage everyone to be like the Iroquois – they are an incredible example… and the ties between Israel and Canada [and how this situation was solved] is a positive example for the rest of the world.”

(full article online)

The Iroquois Nationals lacrosse team's incredible journey to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Social media response was swift.

Yemeni activist Mona Safwan wrote on her Facebook page. "The Yemeni or Arab Jew is an Arab citizen. The Israeli of any origin remains Israeli and serves Israel, especially if he was born there. This is normalization with Israelis and not with Arab Jews. A party like this, for example, is seen by Israel as a wonderful normalization

Yemeni blogger Nabil Ahmed wrote to Hussein Moheb, "Art is outside religions, but not now, not with Jews from Israel, even if they are of Yemeni origin."

Writer Akram al-Fahad considered called this horrible spectacle "full normalization."

Remember, this is an Israeli artist at a private wedding in a country at peace with Israel.

(full article online)

Arabs freak over Israeli, Yemeni singers performing together at wedding in Jordan ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amid a slew of anti-Israel resolutions at the 2018 General Convention of the Episcopal Church this week, a proposal to divest from Israel’s “occupation” of the West Bank and eastern Jerusalem was roundly rejected by the church’s governing House of Bishops.

Wednesday’s vote at the Convention in Austin, Tx., put “to rest for at least another three years one of the church’s most divisive issues,” the Episcopal News Service (ENS) reported.

The proposal to divest from Israel was initially adopted by a hefty 74 percent vote in the church’s House of Deputies – in effect, a lower chamber whose resolutions are then considered by the House of Bishops. Among the 300 Episcopal bishops, however, the response was far less enthused, with 62 percent of members rejecting the divestment call.

Significantly, some pro-Palestinian bishops admitted to having second thoughts about divestment as a strategy.

(full article online)

Amid Condemnation of Israel at Triannual Convention, Episcopal Church Rejects Divestment Resolution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unprecedented: Argentina freezes Hezbollah assets


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>



Wait, what?!  He says BDS is working and his "proof" is that 20% of Israeli companies with operations in the West Bank withdrew those operations and that this is somehow going to cripple the Israeli economy? 

Let's take the most obvious one.  Sodastream sells 3 million units a year.  Its profits have quadrupled since the relocation.  How is that affecting the Israeli economy again?  Well, 600 Palestinians lost their jobs.  (Though some have regained them through ceaseless efforts of Sodastream management).

Can someone explain to me how this is supposed to work?


----------



## Shusha

Jews and the dream of indigenous peoples everywhere.

_The Iroquois team is followed by many native Canadians and we take great pride in their accomplishments. The history of the Iroquois is a long and proud one, with the Haudenosaunee Confederacy being one of the few native organizations that has successfully implemented aspects of sovereignty.

Israel as a country has respected this sovereignty by recognizing the passports of the Iroquois Confederacy, as the team landed in the country to play its first game against Team USA on Thursday. “Israel has already stated they will recognize those players who have Haudenosaunee passports. Thus the team says they will be asserting their independence and sovereignty as indigenous people,” Indian Country Today reported.

Considering that the team has not participated in tournaments in countries that refuse to recognize their passports, it is more than cynical to ask players to abstain from these championships – which happen only every four years – while they take place in Israel, a country that stands out for its proven respect for the Iroquois.

The Jews managed to achieve the dream of indigenous peoples everywhere – they went home to govern themselves on their ancestral lands._


Well done Israel and Canada and the Haudenosaunee Confederacy.  This is what mutual recognition and respect for indigenous peoples looks like.


----------



## Sixties Fan

MK Shelly Yachimovich (Zionist Union), said from the podium: “This law I against Breaking the Silence law and other leftwing organizations. The ethos of Breaking the Silence does not fit my worldview, and yet it does not frighten me, nor does it bother me to hear other positions. What are you afraid of? The nationalism law (Basic Law proposal: Israel as the Nation-State of the Jewish People – DI) that you promote causes damage to Israel in the world, much more so than the damage you say is caused by representatives of Breaking the Silence. You’re cowards!”

(full article online)

Knesset Passes Law Barring ‘Breaking the Silence’ from Schools


----------



## admonit

I'm still waiting for MPs of Arab parties to join BDS and boycott the Knesset.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Iroquois Nation, as another indigenous people, is a friend of the heart. In the larger picture, however, Israel is an integral part of the world’s security system across the continents, from Europe to Asia to North America. In the Pacific Ocean and the Mediterranean Sea, it has partnered with countries alphabetized from Australia to Vietnam in exercises on land, at sea or in the air. Not a single country pulled out of a single exercise because of the presence of the Israel Defense Forces.

(full article online)

How the World Really Views Israel – Jewish Policy Center


----------



## Sixties Fan

Clearly, the anti-Israel crowd wants to spread their hate among those who are least equipped to understand what is happening to them. 
It is not necessarily a centralized movement but it is very deliberate. For example, teachers in Washington State can borrow the "Palestine Teaching Trunk"where they can give students two- to six-week anti-Israel lessons complete with workbooks, maps, novels and DVDs. Many teachers seem to have already used it.

The Middle East Children's Alliance similarly has a "Teach Palestine" initiative to provide free anti-Israel propaganda to children.

(full article online)

The program to target children with anti-Israel propaganda ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Students for Justice in Palestine Undermines Tolerance and Peace


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> How Students for Justice in Palestine Undermines Tolerance and Peace


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> How Students for Justice in Palestine Undermines Tolerance and Peace


*Samah Sabawi 'Normalize This!'*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Zim strikes alliance with global shipping giants to share routes


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Evogene to develop insect-resistant cotton with Brazilian seed-grower


----------



## Sixties Fan

Those who perform the role of cheerleaders for a movement that aims at denying Jewish rights and destroying Israel cannot hide behind a false humanitarian banner or even sympathy for the plight of the Palestinians. Nor is the fact that some of those who advocate for this cause are themselves Jewish mitigate their culpability. In theory as well as in practice, anti-Zionism and its expression in the form of the BDS movement is indistinguishable from anti-Semitism, and aids and abets acts of violence against Jews.

Jewish Voice for Peace isn’t the only group associated with anti-Semitism that is seeking to redefine it so as to get themselves off the hook. The same thing is happening in Britain, where a Labour Party led by Jeremy Corbyn not only flirts with hatred of Israel and anti-Semitism, but also has had the chutzpah to try and promote a definition of the term that will make them look less appalling.

(full article online)

Can pro-BDS anti-Semites redefine anti-Semitism?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Police Commissioner Roni Alsheikh on Tuesday signed in the Hague a strategic cooperation agreement between Israel Police and Europol, the European Union’s criminal intelligence agency, which operates as an intelligence coordination organization between European police agencies and other law enforcement agencies around the world.

(full article online)

First Foreign Working Arrangement Europol Signs Is with Israel Police


----------



## Sixties Fan

Don McLean performs live at the Ra'anana Ampiteater, June 16, 2018.. (photo credit: YOSSI VAKNIN)


(full article online)

McLean goes back to the basics


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel takes silver medal in wheelchair tennis world team cup


----------



## Sixties Fan

About 7,000 of the 10,000 workers in Barkan are Palestinian.

In the meantime, few other products manufactured in Judea and Samaria are actually exported to Ireland, so the practical effect of a boycott would be negligible, barely affecting Israelis but putting Palestinians at risk of losing their jobs.

“Ireland is certainly not a major market for Israel or for companies manufacturing in the [Judea and Samaria],” Dan Catarivas of the Manufacturers’ Association, told the Irish Times. “Our policy is not to mix business and politics. It’s a pity that Ireland is mixing the two.”

Moshe Lavran, who owns three factories in Barkan making plastics, electronics and aluminum products, said the move was essentially ridiculous.

“We can manage happily without Ireland. Every time the Irish use their mobile phones or computers they are using Israeli technology, so let’s see them boycotting anything Israeli,” he said.

(full article online)

Irish Boycott on Israeli Goods Would Actually Harm Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

7-year-old Israeli Wins European Chess Championship


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli intelligence agency worked with European counterparts to catch Iranian cell which plotted to attack conference of Iranian dissidents

(full article online)

How the Mossad foiled Iranian plot to bomb Paris gathering


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Scorpions sweep Tel Aviv with a 'Wind of Change'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sweet fruit from the West Bank sent around the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

The International Judo Federation on Friday suspended planned competitions in Tunisia and the United Arab Emirates after the hosts failed to confirm that Israeli athletes would receive equal treatment, _AFP_ reported.

(full article online)

Judo competitions cancelled over treatment of Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Is Gaza Massacre a Turning Point for BDS and Anti-Occupation Activism? *

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://nocamels.com/2018/07/dongguan-tech-trade-china-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sony buys film script from Israeli


----------



## P F Tinmore

*For a New Generation, Palestinian Rights Are No Longer Optional*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Is Gaza Massacre a Turning Point for BDS and Anti-Occupation Activism? *



It is a turning point of sorts in that Ummah’istan has bigger falafel to fry as opposed to placating you whiners. 

Analysis | Why Gaza’s ‘March of Return’ isn’t dominating Arab headlines

However, the crisis did not dominate the Arab media to the extent one might have expected. The events erupted in the middle of a crowded regional political agenda. In previous Arab-Israeli crises, popular Arab media outlets would have typically broadcast wall-to-wall coverage accompanied by furious talk shows and mobilizational programming, drowning out all other issues.

This time, while most Arab media did cover the Gaza protests and subsequent violence, many key outlets covered it as one issue among many. These changes are rooted in fundamental alterations in the structure of the Arab media and the underlying political conflicts that have evolved since the 2011 Arab uprisings.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *For a New Generation, Palestinian Rights Are No Longer Optional*



*For every generation of Islamic fascists, it’s always the same retrograde message.


*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Is Gaza Massacre a Turning Point for BDS and Anti-Occupation Activism? *
> 
> **



No.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> *Is Gaza Massacre a Turning Point for BDS and Anti-Occupation Activism? *
> 
> **





 *"Hamas vowed to continue its protests and the launching of incendiary devices towards Israel [. . .] Khalil al-Hayya, a top Hamas leader, said: "The protests will remain, flaming and existing, and its tools will multiply and diversify, including kites, until our goals are achieved."  *(..._and what are they again_?)



 *"[hamas]suspects crossed into Israel from Gaza. The suspects then headed back to the strip..."*




 *"3 rockets  launched into israel."*




 *"soldier who was killed by a sniper on the Gaza border on..."*





_*"IDF jet planes started an extensive attack on terror targets related to the Hamas terror organization throughout the Gaza Strip."*_




 Good. committing egregious crimes like these -- this is the only way to deal with 

 palestinian terrorists [and of course, mindless terrorists in general] - they _ain't_ no "theatre-group palestinians" twirling round on a stage....


----------



## Sixties Fan

FIDE's press release on securing the visas for Qatar and Iran - which doesn't mention the is as hypocritical as it gets:
 As everybody clearly understands from the above, FIDE and the Saudi organisers are always ready to welcome any participant.
FIDE's principle is that its World Chess Championships are a vehicle for promoting peace and development of friendship amongst all nations. FIDE will adhere to this principle and will continue to work in this direction.
---------------

They wrote that the Saudis are ready to welcome any participant knowing full well that Israelis weren't welcome.

If FIDE is serious about its principles, it would cancel and move the Tunisia championships immediately. It is not like it hasn't seen this behavior before. Yet it always happens.

Other sports bodies have made it clear to Arab nations that if they boycott Israel they lose the privilege of hosting their events. In every case I am aware of, the Arab nations gave in to the demands of the organizations.

(full article online)

.@FIDE_Chess Federation violates its own standards, allows Israelis to be boycotted ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ghunaim condemned what she described as the "continuous Israeli violations and provocations against the Al-Aqsa Mosque, especially the provocative incursions of extremists and settlers that took place today in large numbers on the sanctuaries of the Al Aqsa compound under the protection of the Israeli police. Such condemnatory and reprehensible practices, which are protected by the Israeli police, violate the sanctity of this holy place and provoke the feelings of worshipers and Muslims all over the world."

She added, "This is a violation of all international conventions that emphasize the need to respect places of worship for all religions," she said.

The irony of banning Jews under the pretext of respecting religion is apparently lost on the Muslim world and its Western supporters.

(full article online)

Jordan formally complains to Israel for allowing Jews to visit Temple Mount ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cracks emerge in Palestinian Authority's boycott of U.S. peace plan


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Moldava embassy to open in Jerusalem


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> She added, "This is a violation of all international conventions that emphasize the need to respect places of worship for all religions," she said.
> 
> The irony of banning Jews under the pretext of respecting religion is apparently lost on the Muslim world and its Western supporters.



Wow.  The Foreign Minister needs a refresher on the Jordan - Israel Peace Treaty as well.  

The irony is so astounding its hard to understand how they can believe their own words.  On the day commemorating the destruction of the Temples in that very place where their own holy shrines now stand they believe "freedom of worship" means Jews must be prevented not only from worshiping and prayer in that place, but also that their access to their own holy place must be cut off?  Its ridiculous.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Cracks emerge in Palestinian Authority's boycott of U.S. peace plan


Abbas and the so called peace plan are irrelevant.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cracks emerge in Palestinian Authority's boycott of U.S. peace plan
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas and the so called peace plan are irrelevant.
Click to expand...




 why I do declare..........*"abbass + irrelevant." 

 well duh, of course.....*





he stands behind terrorists.  just a sick sick man all these years................


so - _*ABASS is IRRELEVANT....*_

AND *HAMASS*................they're even LOWER....



 not good representation for the 

 *palestinian theatre group*, wouldn't you say ?

pf sinmore.....sunnimalt, you're up to date on terrorists and their schedules...........when's the next palestinian FREE election???.............is hamas and the rest of the palestinian terrorists going to hold their governmental posts forever ?




 _hope not..._


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Irish bill could have a negative impact on American companies with subsidiaries in Ireland: it is illegal under US anti-boycott laws to cooperate with a ban on commerce with Israeli settlements.


What is behind the proposed bill? One possible explanation is the prominent role played by Islamic institutions and organizations in Ireland, particularly the Muslim Brotherhood. There is evidence to suggest that the Muslim Brotherhood has established its European headquarters in the Emerald Isle.


Leaked US Embassy cables indicated that even some Irish Muslims refer to a certain mosque in Dublin as "Tora Bora," a cave complex on Afghanistan's border with Pakistan. One of the mosques imams, Yayah al-Hussein, originally from Sudan, is a member of Hamas, and many of its congregants are Bosnian and Afghan jihadists.

(full article online)

Ireland's Anti-Israel Bill and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Antisemitism in the undergrowth*

Then there is the sinister side of Tolpuddle. The movements that these people align with, are being hijacked. As I arrived, I saw a few Palestinian flags, flying in the campsite.





There were dozens of stands, many of unions, some of political movements. Several (like War on Want, the Palestine Solidarity Campaign, Medical Aid for Palestinians) were pushing the ‘destroy Israel’ narrative. Almost everywhere that it would be legitimate to carry an international cause, the only one visible was ‘Palestine’. In the bookshop, the only books on the conflict were from anti-Israel activists and propagandists like Ben White and Ilan Pappe:





The Zionist voice is not present at all. Anywhere.

*Desensitised Labour members*

Tolpuddle is not a ‘Labour Party’ event, even though the vast majority of those walking around are clearly Labour voters. The Communist Party have a stall too. They have an ‘international bulletin’ on display, the subject – ‘Palestine’:







Walking around, looking at the stalls, there was anti-Zionist imagery everywhere. This was one of the badges on sale:

(full article online)

Tolpuddle Martyrs Festival, so much love, so much hate


----------



## Sixties Fan

However in atoning for its 1922 sin - Sweden’s recognition of the “State of Palestine”  was a fiction that failed to meet the requirements demanded in international law by Article 1 of the 1933 Montevideo Convention:

“The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:


A permanent population
A defined territory
Government
Capacity to enter into relations with the other states
FIFA’s admission of the Palestinian Football Federation as a FIFA member in 1988 had also contravened Article 10.1 of FIFA’s then governing articles:

"Any Association which is responsible for organising and supervising football in its country may become a Member of FIFA. In this context, the expression “country” shall refer to an independent state recognised by the international Community.” 

FIFA started living in its own dream world 26 years before Sweden joined it.

Who would replace Sweden as Britain’s nemesis was summed up by another fan:

“Anyone supporting England is supporting Israel itself. These teams represent their countries and governments and will raise their flags in the stands. How can I support the country that allowed the Jewish state on our land?”

Gazan fans were in for a shock and a reality check when they began choosing one of the three remaining teams – France, Belgium or Croatia - to topple the evil Brits. These three contenders just happen to have all voted in favour of the Mandate for Palestine incorporating the Balfour Declaration.

(full article online)

Why Gazan fans could not find a FIFA team to support


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Anyplace, anywhere, anytime ]

British Open heckler shouts ‘Free Palestine’ at Tiger Woods


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Berkeley City Councilperson Cheryl Davila nominates Hatem Bazian to be her Emergency Stand-in


----------



## Sixties Fan

Robert Cohen, their head of executive external communications (yes, he seems to be Jewish) has been rather sloppy on social media. Here he is endorsing a boycott of Israel, and not just the so-called settlements:





Oops!

Not that this is surprising. Cohen has made clear his support for the boycott of Israel, even speaking this year at Israel Apartheid Week on the subject.

(full article online)

Sprung! UK Co-op Supports Boycott of Israel Proper, Despite Official Denials


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Prominent Artists Endorse the Cultural Boycott of Israel*

**


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Prominent Artists Endorse the Cultural Boycott of Israel*
> 
> **



Where were the prominent artists?
All I saw were whiney nobodies and bitter has-beens.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Amended – but Still Unconstitutional – Israel Anti-Boycott Act Approved by House Committee*
June 29, 2018

Yesterday, the House Foreign Affairs committee approved an amended version of the Israel Anti-Boycott Act, a widely-criticized bill that would prohibit – and in some cases criminalize – a variety of actions taken to “comply with, further, or support” boycotts for Palestinian rights called for by the United Nations or the European Union.

The amended bill calls on President Trump to issue regulations to prohibit U.S. persons from participating in such boycotts. The bill would also prohibit “furnishing information” about the boycotts.

The amended Israel Anti-Boycott Act does little to overcome the constitutional infirmities that plagued previous iterations of the bill. U.S. courts have long held that political boycotts, like boycotts for Palestinian rights, are protected by the First Amendment. Congress may not enact laws that prohibit or punish participation in First Amendment protected conduct.

See ACLU's letter to legislators on the latest version of the IABA here.

Amended – but Still Unconstitutional – Israel Anti-Boycott Act Approved by House Committee


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Amended – but Still Unconstitutional – Israel Anti-Boycott Act Approved by House Committee*
> June 29, 2018
> 
> Yesterday, the House Foreign Affairs committee approved an amended version of the Israel Anti-Boycott Act, a widely-criticized bill that would prohibit – and in some cases criminalize – a variety of actions taken to “comply with, further, or support” boycotts for Palestinian rights called for by the United Nations or the European Union.
> 
> The amended bill calls on President Trump to issue regulations to prohibit U.S. persons from participating in such boycotts. The bill would also prohibit “furnishing information” about the boycotts.
> 
> The amended Israel Anti-Boycott Act does little to overcome the constitutional infirmities that plagued previous iterations of the bill. U.S. courts have long held that political boycotts, like boycotts for Palestinian rights, are protected by the First Amendment. Congress may not enact laws that prohibit or punish participation in First Amendment protected conduct.
> 
> See ACLU's letter to legislators on the latest version of the IABA here.
> 
> Amended – but Still Unconstitutional – Israel Anti-Boycott Act Approved by House Committee



Your Imam should send a strongly worded email to your sharia tribal council.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands Rally in South Africa’s Capital to Demand Full Resumption of Ties With Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

“All these agreements attempt to change the people’s perspective on the Palestinian cause, whether by entering Palestine through an Israeli visa or an Israeli passport. Jordanians have sacrificed their lives for Palestine. Jordanian and Palestinian blood [is]united over one humanitarian cause over the years; these decisions will turn blood into water,” claimed Rakan Hiasat, member of Etharrak and the anti-Zionism and racism movement.
---------------

Remember, when they talk about "Israelis," they mean only Jews. Because Israeli Arabs are welcome in Jordan as "Palestinians."

So the apparent error referring to the "anti-Zionism and racism movement" is pretty accurate - anti-Zionism is racism (well, bigotry, but if they define Israel as racist, then antisemitism is racism too under their own definition.)

(full article online)

Jordanians protest against Israeli Jewish tourists entering the kingdom ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

My Whiteness Problem: How Human Vices Hide Behind the Veneer of the Identity-Culture Wars


----------



## Sixties Fan

One woman fighting anti-Semitism in Durham N.C.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Zionists = Jews = all Jews.  Only Jews should be chased and be "physically fought" with .......Yeah.....The Inquisition at its best ]

Jewish Groups Urge Stanford University to Discipline Student Who Pledged to ‘Physically Fight Zionists on Campus’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Native Americans are being brainwashed by PA lies


----------



## Sixties Fan

ROI Fellow Ariel Vegosen Called BDS a “Jewish Value”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Simon Wiesenthal Center protests Episcopal Church bishop’s anti-Israel stance


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Simon Wiesenthal Center protests Episcopal Church bishop’s anti-Israel stance


Like a good shill should.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Wiesenthal Center protests Episcopal Church bishop’s anti-Israel stance
> 
> 
> 
> Like a good shill should.
Click to expand...

The angry Islamist with hurt feelings thing is a hoot.

*Dogfight underway for $10 billion Israel Air Force contracts*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lockheed Martin, Boeing, Airbus, IAI, Compete for Israeli Air Force’s Huge Procurement Program


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Wiesenthal Center protests Episcopal Church bishop’s anti-Israel stance
> 
> 
> 
> Like a good shill should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The angry Islamist with hurt feelings thing is a hoot.
> 
> *Dogfight underway for $10 billion Israel Air Force contracts*
Click to expand...

Israel, the dealer of death.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Wiesenthal Center protests Episcopal Church bishop’s anti-Israel stance
> 
> 
> 
> Like a good shill should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The angry Islamist with hurt feelings thing is a hoot.
> 
> *Dogfight underway for $10 billion Israel Air Force contracts*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel, the dealer of death.
Click to expand...


Islamics, world class whiners. 

I guess you are just oblivious to Israel’s need to protect its citizens from Arabs-Moslems and their stated goals toward Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS and International Law - 1 (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS and International Law – 2 (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS and International Law, part 3 (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionist activists at John Jay College in New York City are socially ostracizing Jewish students as part of their campaign against Israel, a student leader told The Algemeiner.

The criminal justice school — whose approximately 15,000 students are part of the City University of New York system — has around 300 Jewish undergraduates and a similarly small community of pro-Israel voices, said Natalie Segev, a rising junior and incoming president of the campus Hillel.

The Jewish group makes an effort to host events that educate students about Israel — a mission made more difficult because it’s “blacklisted” at John Jay.

“There [is] a group of clubs who will not co-sponsor events with us, and the clubs who do will receive heavy push-back for collaborating with Hillel,” Segev explained. The ban — spearheaded by members of the Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) club — does not only impact events related to Israel or Zionism, the movement for Jewish national self-determination.

(full article online)

Jewish Student Leader: Anti-Zionists at John Jay College Isolating Jewish Peers Over Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

United Airlines Announces Upcoming Launch of First-Ever Nonstop Washington-Tel Aviv Route


----------



## Sixties Fan

Caving to pressure, Tunisia to host 7-year-old Israeli chess whiz - Israel Hayom


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association *

The Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel welcomes the
news that Adidas is no longer sponsoring the Israel Football Association (IFA).

Last March, over 130 Palestinian football clubs called on the German sportswear manufacturer to end its sponsorship of the IFA over its complicity with the oppression of the Palestinian people. The IFA includes six Israeli football teams based in illegal Israeli settlements that rob Palestinians of land and resources. Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.

Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association *
> 
> The Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel welcomes the
> news that Adidas is no longer sponsoring the Israel Football Association (IFA).
> 
> Last March, over 130 Palestinian football clubs called on the German sportswear manufacturer to end its sponsorship of the IFA over its complicity with the oppression of the Palestinian people. The IFA includes six Israeli football teams based in illegal Israeli settlements that rob Palestinians of land and resources. Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.
> 
> Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association



*Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.*

No fair!!!
Only Palestinians are allowed to commit war crimes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association *
> 
> The Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel welcomes the
> news that Adidas is no longer sponsoring the Israel Football Association (IFA).
> 
> Last March, over 130 Palestinian football clubs called on the German sportswear manufacturer to end its sponsorship of the IFA over its complicity with the oppression of the Palestinian people. The IFA includes six Israeli football teams based in illegal Israeli settlements that rob Palestinians of land and resources. Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.
> 
> Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.*
> 
> No fair!!!
> Only Palestinians are allowed to commit war crimes.
Click to expand...

Like?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association *
> 
> The Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel welcomes the
> news that Adidas is no longer sponsoring the Israel Football Association (IFA).
> 
> Last March, over 130 Palestinian football clubs called on the German sportswear manufacturer to end its sponsorship of the IFA over its complicity with the oppression of the Palestinian people. The IFA includes six Israeli football teams based in illegal Israeli settlements that rob Palestinians of land and resources. Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.
> 
> Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.*
> 
> No fair!!!
> Only Palestinians are allowed to commit war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like?
Click to expand...


Firing rockets from civilian areas at civilian areas.

That's a two-fer!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association *
> 
> The Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel welcomes the
> news that Adidas is no longer sponsoring the Israel Football Association (IFA).
> 
> Last March, over 130 Palestinian football clubs called on the German sportswear manufacturer to end its sponsorship of the IFA over its complicity with the oppression of the Palestinian people. The IFA includes six Israeli football teams based in illegal Israeli settlements that rob Palestinians of land and resources. Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.
> 
> Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.*
> 
> No fair!!!
> Only Palestinians are allowed to commit war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firing rockets from civilian areas at civilian areas.
> 
> That's a two-fer!
Click to expand...

Firing rockets into their own area?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association *
> 
> The Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel welcomes the
> news that Adidas is no longer sponsoring the Israel Football Association (IFA).
> 
> Last March, over 130 Palestinian football clubs called on the German sportswear manufacturer to end its sponsorship of the IFA over its complicity with the oppression of the Palestinian people. The IFA includes six Israeli football teams based in illegal Israeli settlements that rob Palestinians of land and resources. Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.
> 
> Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.*
> 
> No fair!!!
> Only Palestinians are allowed to commit war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firing rockets from civilian areas at civilian areas.
> 
> That's a two-fer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firing rockets into their own area?
Click to expand...


Firing rockets from "Palestian" civilian areas into Israeli civilian areas.

With the occasional misfire that kills "Palestinian" civilians.

Is that a two-fer or a three-fer?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association *
> 
> The Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel welcomes the
> news that Adidas is no longer sponsoring the Israel Football Association (IFA).
> 
> Last March, over 130 Palestinian football clubs called on the German sportswear manufacturer to end its sponsorship of the IFA over its complicity with the oppression of the Palestinian people. The IFA includes six Israeli football teams based in illegal Israeli settlements that rob Palestinians of land and resources. Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.
> 
> Team Justice Scores. Adidas No Longer Sponsoring Israel Football Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.*
> 
> No fair!!!
> Only Palestinians are allowed to commit war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firing rockets from civilian areas at civilian areas.
> 
> That's a two-fer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firing rockets into their own area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firing rockets from "Palestian" civilian areas into Israeli civilian areas.
> 
> With the occasional misfire that kills "Palestinian" civilians.
> 
> Is that a two-fer or a three-fer?
Click to expand...

Is this your duck day?


----------



## Sixties Fan

I once made a list comparing classic antisemitic speech with contemporary anti-Israel speech.

I would like to ask the signatories of this letter to kindly inform us which of these criticisms of Israel on the right side of this list are considered OK in their view, or if they consider all of them legitimate criticism of Israel.







Antisemites Anti-Zionists
“Jews should go back where they came from” “Israeli Jews should go back where they came from”
“Jews control the USA” “Israel controls the USA”
“Jews control the banks” “Zionists control the money supply”
“Jews control the media” “Zionists control the media”
“Jews are inferior Semites” “Israeli Jews are not native to the region”
“Jews poison the wells” “Israel poisons the water supply”
“Jews were behind the Black Plague” “Israel is creating anti-Arab biological weapons”
“Jews murder Christian children” “Israel targets and murders Arab children”
“Jews use blood of gentile children for rituals” “Israeli doctors steal organs from gentile patients”
“Jews cannot be trusted” “Israel cannot be trusted”
“Jews exploit their workers” “Israel exploits Arab labor”
“The Star of David offends me” “The Star of David offends me”
“We don't want Jews in our clubs” “We don't want Israel in international bodies”
“Jews controlled the slave trade” “Zionism is racism”
“Jews are not white” “Jews are guilty of white privilege” 
“The Holocaust never happened” “Zionist Jews were complicit in the Holocaust”
“Jews are behind all wars” “Israel is the reason for all terrorism and ME unrest”
“Jews arrogantly believe they are 'chosen'” “Israel arrogantly believes it is above the law”
“Greedy Jews always want more money” “Greedy Israel always wants more land”
“Jews have secret plans to control the world” “Israel plans to expand from the Nile to Euphrates”
“Jewish businesses must be boycotted” “Israeli businesses must be boycotted”
“Jews not allowed in this hotel” “Israelis not allowed in this shop”
“Universities must limit Jewish students” “Universities must not work with Israelis”
“Germans had good reasons to hate Jews” “Palestinians have good reason to hate Israelis”
“People I don't like must be secretly Jewish” “People I don't like must be associated with Israel”
“If everyone hates Jews, there must be a reason” “If everyone hates Israel, there must be a reason”
“'Jew' is the ultimate insult” “'Zionist' is the ultimate insult”

I would like to add that when anti-Zionists say anything bad about Israelis, they always only mean Israeli Jews. Israeli Arabs who live across the Green Line are not "settlers." Israeli non-Jews who service in the IDF are not baby killers. Israeli Arabs are not boycotted by universities or shops, as far as I know.

So, please, let us know which of the expressions on the right side are legitimate criticism and not hate speech. While you are at it, let us know which ones on the left are considered antisemitic to you as well, and explain the difference between the two sides.

(full article online)

A challenge to the UK's "Free Speech" Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Glasgow City Council promises supporters of Palestinian rights that it will no longer sponsor arms fairs featuring Israeli weapons manufacturers and will ensure that the city's guidelines for hosting events reflect that “Glasgow is a human rights respecting city.”

Glasgow City Council Concedes to Supporters of Palestinian Rights, Vows to Refrain From Sponsoring Future Arms Fairs


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Glasgow City Council promises supporters of Palestinian rights that it will no longer sponsor arms fairs featuring Israeli weapons manufacturers and will ensure that the city's guidelines for hosting events reflect that “Glasgow is a human rights respecting city.”
> 
> Glasgow City Council Concedes to Supporters of Palestinian Rights, Vows to Refrain From Sponsoring Future Arms Fairs



Glasgow respects human rights?

Thats odd. Do they respect the human rights of Arab-Moslem children indoctrinated into the islamic gee-had to be used as Explosive Delivery Devices?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlements are considered a war crime under international law.*
> 
> No fair!!!
> Only Palestinians are allowed to commit war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firing rockets from civilian areas at civilian areas.
> 
> That's a two-fer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firing rockets into their own area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firing rockets from "Palestian" civilian areas into Israeli civilian areas.
> 
> With the occasional misfire that kills "Palestinian" civilians.
> 
> Is that a two-fer or a three-fer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this your duck day?
Click to expand...


The way you keep ducking, must be......


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


JVP + Irish Catholics =  One of the worst forms of Jew Hatred.

Thank you Irish Catholics for going to Arabia to spread the word before the 7th Century and making Islam bloom.

Thank you SO MUCH


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab sports boycotts against Israel are not new. However, the growing tendency of allowing Arab states with anti-Semitic policies of hosting international sports events should concern all decent people who genuinely believe in sportsmanship and human equality.

*In the meantime, an initiative by Lior Aizenberg, an Israeli Chess player, together with the Stand With Us Organization, is underway to counter the boycott. They have founded the World Alternative Championship, inviting top Chess players from around the world to compete in Israel and also allow 7 year Liel to showcase her amazing talent. Follow the link to assist them with the initiative.

(full article online)

Arab Countries Tainting International Competition by Banning Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*From the Freedom Flotilla, Swedish MP Calls on Sweden’s Government to Impose Sanctions on Israel*

**


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *From the Freedom Flotilla, Swedish MP Calls on Sweden’s Government to Impose Sanctions on Israel*
> 
> **



Useful idiots......


----------



## P F Tinmore

*EU slams Israeli government attempts to conflate terrorism and BDS *

European Union (EU) foreign minister Federica Mogherini sent a strongly-worded rebuke to Israeli Strategic Affairs Minister Gilad Erdan, slamming his ministry’s “vague and unsubstantiated” claims that Brussels is financing “terrorism” and the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) campaign.

The letter, sent to Erdan on 5 July and obtained by Haaretz, also criticises the Israeli government for seeking to conflate “terrorism with the boycott issue”, efforts Mogherini described as “inopportune and misleading”, and liable to create “unacceptable confusion in the public eye regarding these two distinct phenomena”.

Mogherini was responding to a report published in May by the Strategic Affairs Ministry titled “The millions given by EU institutions to NGOs with ties to terror and boycotts against Israel”.

The report alleged that “in 2016 the EU funded fourteen European and Palestinian NGOs which openly and clearly promote BDS”, adding that “several of the BDS-promoting NGOs that receive direct and indirect EU funding are linked to EU-designated terrorist organizations”.

EU slams Israeli government attempts to conflate terrorism and BDS


----------



## Hollie

BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations


But as  _Tablet _confirmed , the group also helps facilitate tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and other groups the U.S. State Department designates as terror organizations.

The US Campaign, _Tablet_ has learned, is the fiscal sponsor of a group called the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), the main West Bank and Gaza-based cohort advocating for sanctions against Israel. The BNC was created in 2007 in Ramallah with the intention of serving as the Palestinian arm of the international BDS campaign.  According to the BNC’s website, one of the group’s members is the Council of National and Islamic Forces in Palestine, commonly known as PNIF. Among PNIF’s members are five different groups designated by the US as terrorist organizations, including Hamas, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), the Popular Front – General Command (PFLP-GC), the Palestine Liberation Front, and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ). Since its founding, the BNC has frequently and openly collaborated with known leaders of these terror organizations: In 2015, for example, the BNC held a press conference to pressure the Palestinian government not to import gas from Israel, featuring a speech by Khalida Jarrar, then a member of the Palestinian parliament for the PFLP and still an active official in the terror group. A video of the BNC-hosted press conference features Jarrar seated alongside BNC secretariat member Omar Barghouti.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Palestinian land? LOL!
No such thing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

_On this episode of The Electronic Intifada Podcast: The Episcopal Church takes action to support Palestinian rights; Germany implements municipal and national crackdowns on Palestine activism.
_
https://electronicintifada.net/sites/default/files/2018-07/episcopalchurchberlinpodcast.mp3


----------



## Hollie

In other news, the Great Satan is not boycotting Israel but boycotting islsmic terrorists. 

It’s a massacre, I tell ya’.

*UNRWA job cuts in Gaza 'a massacre for employees'*
Gaza employees shocked at UN agency job suspensions, leaving many facing an uncertain future.

UNRWA job cuts in Gaza 'a massacre for employees'


----------



## Sixties Fan

S&P upgrades Israel’s credit rating to AA- with a stable outlook. Kahlon: We will continue to lead a responsible economic and social policy.

(full article online)

Israel's credit rating upgraded


----------



## Sixties Fan

Singer Jason Derulo Shows Off Hotel Room in Israel, Drinks Arak Ahead of Concert


----------



## Sixties Fan

Saudi badminton players refuse to play Israeli


----------



## Sixties Fan

At a July 13, 2018 meeting of the denomination’s House of Bishops — the upper house of the General Convention — Harris testified in favor of a resolution that called on Israel to safeguard the rights of Palestinian children. Predictably, the resolution, which was approved, failed to condemn Hamas and the Palestinian Authority for teaching young Palestinians to hate Israelis and using children’s television programming to promote violence against Jews.

During the proceedings, Harris told her fellow bishops that during a recent visit to Israel “a teenager, I think he was 15, was walking down the street and asked a military vehicle … a question.” Harris didn’t say when or where this confrontation took place, but did report that the Israeli soldiers got angry at the question that was asked.

“He began to run as they threatened him, and they shot him in the back four times,” Harris said. “He fell on the ground and they shot him again another six.” In other words, a boy was shot in the back 10 times for asking Israeli soldiers a question that they didn’t like.

And yet the first that the world heard of this atrocity was from Harris herself speaking at a church meeting a few years after the alleged incident happened. That doesn’t make any sense. Since when would Palestinian leaders fail to broadcast such an atrocity to the world?

(full article online)

An Episcopalian Blood Libel in Austin


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Shared love of soccer draws Jews and Arabs to Jaffa Gate


----------



## Sixties Fan

150 artists to display work at annual Jerusalem fair


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egypt’s Dolphinus to Begin Gas Re-Exports from Israel in 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Not against Russia, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Syria,  Venezuela......never against any one of them ]

On September 11, a friendly match between the Israeli and Northern Ireland soccer teams is scheduled to take place in Belfast, Ireland, but Lev HaOlam founder, attorney Nati Rom has sent us an email warning that BDS groups have turned their cross hairs on the match and are working to get it cancelled.

BDS groups in Ireland and the ISPC group, which works to spread the boycott across Ireland, have begun a campaign calling on the Northern Irish Football Association (IFA), which is part of the United Kingdom, to cancel the friendly match between the two national teams. As part of the campaign, the BDS groups have released photos of Gazan Arabs with missing limbs playing soccer, and suggested that “nearly 90 per cent of its players lost limbs due to Israel’s violent military attacks on the civilian population.”

(full article online)

BDS Scheming to Kill Soccer Match between Israel and Northern Ireland


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s NY Consul Ascended to Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycott Israel, invite Jihadist groups.  What a world  !!!  ]

Palestine Today reports that Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine received an official invitation to visit Moscow from the Russian Foreign Ministry.

According to the Information Office of the Islamic Jihad  a delegation headed by Deputy Secretary-General Ziad Al-Nakhla and members of the Political Bureau, Dr. Mohammad Hindi and Dr. Anwar Abu Taha  are expect to travel to Moscow to meet the Russian diplomats.

(full article online)

Russian Foreign Ministry officially invites Islamic Jihad terror group for a meeting ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This concludes a series, the rest of which can be read at: Part 1, Part 2 and Part 3.

For example, Israel’s accusers routinely claim the Jewish state is in violation of United Nations Resolution 194 which states that "refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbors should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date," to support the so-called “Right of Return” of Palestinian refugees.  But even within this sentence, 194 is meant to apply only to those refugees wishing to “live at peace with their neighbors,” which immediately highlights that it might not apply to refugees who refuse to this day to acknowledge their neighbor’s (Israel’s) right to exist (much less live at peace with her).  The resolution also does not indicate a specific set of refugees, meaning it could be used as the basis for Jews kicked out of their West Bank homes after the 1948 war having a legitimate right to move back there (not quite what the BDSers have in mind, no doubt).

Similarly, Article 13 of the UN’s Universal Declaration of Human Rights (which states that "(1) Everyone has the right to freedom of movement and residence within the borders of each state; and (2) Everyone has the right to leave any country, including his own, and to return to his country") is also frequently invoked to “prove” Israel is in violation of the law by not allowing Palestinians an unlimited right of return.  But, again, the legal ambiguity of the territory under dispute in the Arab-Israeli conflict (coupled with the fact that “Palestine” is not a state, and thus cannot be a party to the Declaration), means that this freedom of movement and return can equally be applied to both Jews and Arabs, rather than selectively applied to Arabs alone.

(full article online)

BDS and International Law – Conclusion (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Zusammenfassung der "Israeli Apartheid Week 2017" in Wien von okto.tv*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Zusammenfassung der "Israeli Apartheid Week 2017" in Wien von okto.tv*
> 
> **



In other news, Israel continues to motor along with international trade relations.

News - Globes


Makes you want to jump in front of a bus, no?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Flytrex set to supply half of Reykjavik with food by drone


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Lonah Chemtai Salpeter celebrates winning the women's 10.000 meter final race at the European Athletics Championships in Berlin, Germany, Wednesday, Aug. 8, 2018. (AP Photo/Michael Sohn)

(full article online)

Israeli runner Lonah Chemtai Salpeter wins gold at European Championships


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beersheba’s European soccer game goes ahead in shadow of rocket attack


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jimmy Carr spars, laughs with Tel Aviv crowd


----------



## Sixties Fan

History was made on 29 July 2018 when the indigenous people of New Zealand organised a special ceremony to honour and welcome the Israeli ambassador, His Excellency Dr. Itzhak Gerberg. Led by Ngapuhi kaumatua (elder) Pat Ruka, and joined by many Māori from around the nation, a Powhiri (welcome ceremony) was held at Hoani Waititi Marae (meeting house) in West Auckland. The ceremony of apology, called a whakapāha, was held to express regret for New Zealand’s actions in standing against Israel at the UN and to seek forgiveness.

In December 2016 New Zealand co-sponsored the anti-Israel UNSC Resolution 2334, along with Senegal, Malaysia and Venezuela. Many New Zealanders felt betrayed by their government’s actions and responded with letters, petitions and marches. The Israeli Ambassador was recalled for six months, and while the relationship has since been restored, the New Zealand government has never expressed regret for its stance.

(full article online)

Historic Māori-led apology to Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Top 70 Moments of Solidarity & BDS for Palestine in 2018


----------



## Shazoomx4

P F Tinmore said:


>


Maybe do not open a war?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Peaceful? DERP!


----------



## Sixties Fan

No Israeli athletes allowed, but Moovit app chosen for Asian Games in Indonesia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli swimmers bag 2 gold medals in European para championship


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Gov't Forms Strategy to Fight and Supress Boycott Campaign!*

**


----------



## Shazoomx4

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli Gov't Forms Strategy to Fight and Supress Boycott Campaign!*
> 
> **


Haha
This *Boycott Campaign will do nothing anyway..*


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Extra! Extra !   Really ? ]

*Key Findings of AMCHA’s New Report*

The new AMCHA report analyzes antisemitic activity on U.S. campuses from 2015 through the Spring semester of 2018. As noted above, data from 2017 was examined closely as well (the tally includes 205 incidents involving classic antisemitism at 125 schools in 2017, and 71 cases involving Israel at 45 schools during the same year).

Three key findings emerge from the data:


_Israel-related antisemitic incidents are considerably more likely to contribute to a hostile campus atmosphere for Jewish students than are incidents which involve ‘classic’ types of antisemitic expression. _
One of the main findings revealed from the AMCHA analysis is that while classic antisemitic incidents outnumbered Israel-related incidents three to one, less than 25% of these classic antisemitic incidents—even those where genocidal expression was a common feature—demonstrated an intent to harm Jewish students and groups on campus, while a whopping 94% of the Israel-related incidents did exhibit an intent to cause harm (pp. 6, 9).

(full article online)

New study: BDS activists hostile toward Jewish students, not just Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

$550 million budgeted for joint US-Israeli cooperation in missile, tunnel, drone defenses ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defying ‘Intimidation’ by BDS Advocates Protesting Israeli Sponsorship, Berlin Music Festival Gets Underway


----------



## Sixties Fan

Team Tel Aviv speaking at the EUDC 2018 Open Finals. Photo: Jovan Petronijevic.

A European debating tournament changed its constitution on Monday to prohibit discrimination based on nationality, after Israeli participants were boycotted by peers from Qatar in an episode condemned by organizers.

The amendment was proposed by Israeli debaters after two students from Qatar University refused to face challengers from Israeli universities at the European Universities Debating Championship (EUDC) 2018 in Serbia, which took place from July 31 through August 5, i24NEWS first reported

(full article online)

European Debating Tournament Bans National-Origin Discrimination After Qatari Team Boycotts Israeli Champions


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two Israeli Universities Listed Among Global Top 100


----------



## Sixties Fan

Despite rhetoric from Abbas, Palestinian and Israeli rescuers hold joint exercise  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Despite rhetoric from Abbas, Palestinian and Israeli rescuers hold joint exercise  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


So tell me again why one state wouldn't work.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite rhetoric from Abbas, Palestinian and Israeli rescuers hold joint exercise  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me again why one state wouldn't work.
Click to expand...


Islamic ideology.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite rhetoric from Abbas, Palestinian and Israeli rescuers hold joint exercise  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me again why one state wouldn't work.
Click to expand...


Muslims suck.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>



The people of Gaza already live freely. (And the conflict is evidence of their capacity for this). When they stop freely making the choice to try (ridiculously unsuccessfully) to murder Israelis and Jews, they will be treated as a peaceful neighbor instead of a belligerent hostile.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite rhetoric from Abbas, Palestinian and Israeli rescuers hold joint exercise  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me again why one state wouldn't work.
Click to expand...


Fundamentally, it will not work (at this time) because Arab Palestinians refuse to recognize and protect Jewish culture and create a safe space for Jewish people and because the Jewish people refuse to live in unsafe spaces.  Kinda done with that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate *

*Both sides of BDS.*

*BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate*


----------



## rylah

*BDS violence in Amsterdam: I was there*
*They were in the audience at my Amsterdam lecture and are at Dam Square every week. The police, however, are not.*

When I visited Holland to speak to Jewish and Christian audiences and to have private meetings with pro-Israel leaders I was told how Dutch Jews were increasingly fearful about speaking out or showing their support for Israel. Their main fears derived from the threatening atmosphere being stoked up by anti-Israel protesters and BDS activists.

I was introduced to Rabbi Benjamin Jacobs, the head of the Dutch Jewish community, who has been the victim of five attacks as Jews have been targeted in proportion to the rise of BDS and other anti-Israel activism in Holland....

"This has driven the BDS mob to frenzy and violence."

On Sunday March 12, 2016, one hot head showed the true face of BDS. He told a girl wrapped in an Israeli flag; *“You f***ing Jew Zionist!* Go to your own country and demonstrate there.” The abused girl was neither Israeli nor Jewish. When the abuser saw a man taking pictures he attacked him. Others came to the cameraman’s assistance and the BDS hooligan* attacked another man so severely he caused him head wounds.*







The police were not present in the square at the time of the incident. Sabine tracked the assailant as she called the police emergency number. When he saw her following him he turned on her and was about to attack her but two men protected her. *He managed to spit in her face before the police arrived *and arrested him.

*In an earlier incident the girls received death threats from Haya el-Fatahi, a radicalized Muslim woman. A week later this woman returned to Dam Square and smashed the camera from Sabine’s hand but Sabine managed to film her violence. El-Fatahi’s trial will take place on May 10th.*

BDS violence in Amsterdam: I was there


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate *
> 
> *Both sides of BDS.*
> 
> *BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate*



BDS hasn’t transformed anything. Their affiliation and close ties with Islamic terrorist groups makes little more than groupies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate *
> 
> *Both sides of BDS.*
> 
> *BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS hasn’t transformed anything. Their affiliation and close ties with Islamic terrorist groups makes little more than groupies.
Click to expand...

BDS is non partisan. They are not affiliated with any political party.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate *
> 
> *Both sides of BDS.*
> 
> *BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS hasn’t transformed anything. Their affiliation and close ties with Islamic terrorist groups makes little more than groupies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS is non partisan. They are not affiliated with any political party.
Click to expand...

Q.Not enough neo-Nazi parties for the #BDS-holes?

#BDS-holes in SA chant to exterminate the Jews.


----------



## member

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network




*"OCTOBER 30, 2013"*








​

_*"MUST, MUST SEE"*_​




*"BOYCOTT ISRAEL, ISRAEL VIDEO NETWORK"*​



​








*2018*


​






_How’s that been going ?_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli gymnast Linoy Ashram sets world record at World Cup, wins gold


----------



## Sixties Fan

After breaking world record, Israeli gymnast Ashram bags 2nd gold medal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli OCD treatment gets FDA green light for US marketing


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

https://www.nwfoi.org.uk/blog/top-70-moments-of-bds-fails-in-2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Performing in Israel is not a political statement'


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Anyone who supports BDS is a moron.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The biggest lie in @RogerWaters' BDS letter to @LanaDelRey ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a remarkable finding in their May report, intelligence officials of the German state of Baden Württemberg wrote that propaganda from the neo-Nazi party Der Dritte Weg (The Third Way) calling to boycott Israeli products “roughly recalls similar measures against German Jews by the National Socialists, for example, on April 1, 1933 (the slogan: 'Germans! Defend yourselves! Don't buy from Jews!')"

The historical significance of the parallel between contemporary calls to boycott Israeli products and the Hitler movement’s economic warfare against German Jewish businesses should not be ignored.

(full article online)

When a Nazi comparison makes sense: The BDS movement against Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

A sea of hate. The scam of the Eighty four BAME organisations


----------



## Sixties Fan

NPR’s ‘Here and Now’ Sets Up BDS as Moral Force | CAMERA


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mustafa the BDS activist has been very busy lately: Mustafa is a Belgian BDS activist working with "Samidoun." But as it turns out, Samidoun is a PFLP front, and Mustafa has been busy delivering money to terrorists and training with Hezbollah. This year, he was arrested by Israel trying to enter the West Bank from Jordan.
___ 

About "humanitarian" organization Samidoun?
“Samidoun-Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network” (Samidoun) is an organization that operates in the U.S., as well as in the Middle East, Europe and Canada. While Samidoun claims to be a human rights group advocating for political prisoners, but actually operates as a proxy of The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a designated foreign terror organization.

Samidoun intentionally masks its relationship to the PFLP, withholding key information about its staff members and publishing content in English that belies its real agenda as expressed in Arabic. For instance, Samidoun’s coordinator, Khaled Barakat, is a senior PFLP member and the head of PFLP’s Foreign Operations Department. He and his wife Charlotte Kates, also a Samidoun coordinator, utilize Samidoun as a platform to promote the PFLP’s agenda, ideas and content abroad. Other leaders of Samidoun are also PFLP members, and the large majority of Samidoun’s activities are organized in support of the PFLP and its jailed terrorists. Particularly notable is the ongoing “Campaign to Free Ahmad Saadat”, PFLP’s Secretary-General imprisoned in Israel. In addition, two of Samidoun’s leaders have connections to high-ranking Hamas officials.

Mustafa the BDS Activist

08/22 Links Pt2: When a Nazi comparison makes sense: The BDS movement against Israel; Democratic Assemblyman: Thank you, President Trump; What if Jeremy Corbyn became prime minister? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Northern Irish Soccer Authority Decisively Rejects Calls to Cancel Friendly Match With Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lessons Learned on South African Limmud Tour | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

A fall course at Tufts University violates guidelines by the school’s president, according to a statement issued by Tufts Friends of Israel, a pro-Israel student group on the college campus.

Titled “Colonizing Palestine,” the course proposes to “explore the history and culture of modern Palestine and the centrality of colonialism in the making of this contested and symbolically potent territory,” according to the class description.

JNS reported that the class focuses on writers and activists in the anti-Israel movement. Several Jewish organizations have condemned the course as political propaganda masquerading as an academic class.

Tufts Friends of Israel say that the course breaches a statement by the Office of the President, which reads: “While members of our community vigorously debate international politics, Tufts University does not adopt institutional positions with respect to specific geo-political issues.”

“By blindly condoning this course under the guise of the ‘free exchange of ideas,’ Tufts is explicitly endorsing a parochial narrative that rejects Jewish indigeneity to the land of their origin,” the student group states.

(full article online)

Student Group Claims Tufts’s Anti-Israel Class Violates Administrative Policy


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rafael to supply Australian Army 5th generation Spike missiles


----------



## Sixties Fan

Major rock act to play in a country that treats Palestinians like dirt. BDS silent. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*World soccer body says Jibril Rajoub can't attend matches for a year, after campaign that led to cancellation of Israel-Argentina friendly*

(full article online)

FIFA bans Palestinian soccer chief for inciting violence against Messi


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A fall course at Tufts University violates guidelines by the school’s president, according to a statement issued by Tufts Friends of Israel, a pro-Israel student group on the college campus.
> 
> Titled “Colonizing Palestine,” the course proposes to “explore the history and culture of modern Palestine and the centrality of colonialism in the making of this contested and symbolically potent territory,” according to the class description.
> 
> JNS reported that the class focuses on writers and activists in the anti-Israel movement. Several Jewish organizations have condemned the course as political propaganda masquerading as an academic class.
> 
> Tufts Friends of Israel say that the course breaches a statement by the Office of the President, which reads: “While members of our community vigorously debate international politics, Tufts University does not adopt institutional positions with respect to specific geo-political issues.”
> 
> “By blindly condoning this course under the guise of the ‘free exchange of ideas,’ Tufts is explicitly endorsing a parochial narrative that rejects Jewish indigeneity to the land of their origin,” the student group states.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Student Group Claims Tufts’s Anti-Israel Class Violates Administrative Policy


Both Britain and the Zionists called their project colonialism all through the Mandate peroiod.

So why should this issue not be studied?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fall course at Tufts University violates guidelines by the school’s president, according to a statement issued by Tufts Friends of Israel, a pro-Israel student group on the college campus.
> 
> Titled “Colonizing Palestine,” the course proposes to “explore the history and culture of modern Palestine and the centrality of colonialism in the making of this contested and symbolically potent territory,” according to the class description.
> 
> JNS reported that the class focuses on writers and activists in the anti-Israel movement. Several Jewish organizations have condemned the course as political propaganda masquerading as an academic class.
> 
> Tufts Friends of Israel say that the course breaches a statement by the Office of the President, which reads: “While members of our community vigorously debate international politics, Tufts University does not adopt institutional positions with respect to specific geo-political issues.”
> 
> “By blindly condoning this course under the guise of the ‘free exchange of ideas,’ Tufts is explicitly endorsing a parochial narrative that rejects Jewish indigeneity to the land of their origin,” the student group states.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Student Group Claims Tufts’s Anti-Israel Class Violates Administrative Policy
> 
> 
> 
> Both Britain and the Zionists called their project colonialism all through the Mandate peroiod.
> 
> So why should this issue not be studied?
Click to expand...


Study Islamist fascists.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel 
 ※→ P F Tinmore, et al, 

I see this as an intentional injection of confusion between "colonization" and the meaning of  "colonialism."



P F Tinmore said:


> Both Britain and the Zionists called their project colonialism all through the Mandate peroiod.
> 
> So why should this issue not be studied?


*(COMMENT)*

• * Colonization* is a process by which a central system of power dominates the surrounding land and its components. The term is derived from the Latin word colere, which means "to inhabit".  Also, colonization *refers strictly to migration*, for example, to settler colonies in America or Australia, trading posts, and plantations, while colonialism to the existing indigenous peoples of styled "new territories".

•  *Colonialism* is the policy of a foreign policy seeking to extend or retain its authority over other people or territories, generally with the aim of developing or exploiting them to the benefit of the colonizing country and of helping the colonies modernize in terms defined by the colonizers, especially in economics, religion, and health.​
The purpose of Allied Powers in establishing a Jewish National Home is NOT colonialism.   The purpose did NOT include the extension of expanding the British Empire or economic exploitation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fall course at Tufts University violates guidelines by the school’s president, according to a statement issued by Tufts Friends of Israel, a pro-Israel student group on the college campus.
> 
> Titled “Colonizing Palestine,” the course proposes to “explore the history and culture of modern Palestine and the centrality of colonialism in the making of this contested and symbolically potent territory,” according to the class description.
> 
> JNS reported that the class focuses on writers and activists in the anti-Israel movement. Several Jewish organizations have condemned the course as political propaganda masquerading as an academic class.
> 
> Tufts Friends of Israel say that the course breaches a statement by the Office of the President, which reads: “While members of our community vigorously debate international politics, Tufts University does not adopt institutional positions with respect to specific geo-political issues.”
> 
> “By blindly condoning this course under the guise of the ‘free exchange of ideas,’ Tufts is explicitly endorsing a parochial narrative that rejects Jewish indigeneity to the land of their origin,” the student group states.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Student Group Claims Tufts’s Anti-Israel Class Violates Administrative Policy
> 
> 
> 
> Both Britain and the Zionists called their project colonialism all through the Mandate peroiod.
> 
> So why should this issue not be studied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Study Islamist fascists.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, the old terrorist canard again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I see this as an intentional injection of confusion between "colonization" and the meaning of  "colonialism."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Britain and the Zionists called their project colonialism all through the Mandate peroiod.
> 
> So why should this issue not be studied?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> • * Colonization* is a process by which a central system of power dominates the surrounding land and its components. The term is derived from the Latin word colere, which means "to inhabit".  Also, colonization *refers strictly to migration*, for example, to settler colonies in America or Australia, trading posts, and plantations, while colonialism to the existing indigenous peoples of styled "new territories".
> 
> •  *Colonialism* is the policy of a foreign policy seeking to extend or retain its authority over other people or territories, generally with the aim of developing or exploiting them to the benefit of the colonizing country and of helping the colonies modernize in terms defined by the colonizers, especially in economics, religion, and health.​
> The purpose of Allied Powers in establishing a Jewish National Home is NOT colonialism.   The purpose did NOT include the extension of expanding the British Empire or economic exploitation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
 ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

You watched your little video and still get it wrong.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see this as an intentional injection of confusion between "colonization" and the meaning of  "colonialism."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Britain and the Zionists called their project colonialism all through the Mandate peroiod.
> 
> So why should this issue not be studied?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> • * Colonization* is a process by which a central system of power dominates the surrounding land and its components. The term is derived from the Latin word colere, which means "to inhabit".  Also, colonization *refers strictly to migration*, for example, to settler colonies in America or Australia, trading posts, and plantations, while colonialism to the existing indigenous peoples of styled "new territories".
> 
> •  *Colonialism* is the policy of a foreign policy seeking to extend or retain its authority over other people or territories, generally with the aim of developing or exploiting them to the benefit of the colonizing country and of helping the colonies modernize in terms defined by the colonizers, especially in economics, religion, and health.​
> The purpose of Allied Powers in establishing a Jewish National Home is NOT colonialism.   The purpose did NOT include the extension of expanding the British Empire or economic exploitation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Media
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Jewish immigration was not a matter of a foreign power with its own sovereignty.  It was the case of preserving an endangered culture.

The attempt to use "colonialism" by the self-righteous Arab Palestinians is strictly a  political propaganda measure.  If YOU were actually to look-up the list of the Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24__)_, the application of A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples 14 December 1960, and the List of Non-Self-Governing Territories _(NSGTs - the 2018 Colonial Countries and People list by C-24)_, the three basic source references for colonialism today, you would note that there is not now, nor has there been (since 1960) any NSGT - Colonial activity anywhere n the Middle East _(let alone relative to the Arab-Israeli Conflict and the Arab Palestinians)_.

Your failure to grasp and apply your Junior High School cartoon on the subject says much about the understanding.  Today, there are only four (4) Colonial Powers n the world; The United States, The United Kingdom, France and New Zealand.

Mst Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You watched your little video and still get it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see this as an intentional injection of confusion between "colonization" and the meaning of  "colonialism."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Britain and the Zionists called their project colonialism all through the Mandate peroiod.
> 
> So why should this issue not be studied?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> • * Colonization* is a process by which a central system of power dominates the surrounding land and its components. The term is derived from the Latin word colere, which means "to inhabit".  Also, colonization *refers strictly to migration*, for example, to settler colonies in America or Australia, trading posts, and plantations, while colonialism to the existing indigenous peoples of styled "new territories".
> 
> •  *Colonialism* is the policy of a foreign policy seeking to extend or retain its authority over other people or territories, generally with the aim of developing or exploiting them to the benefit of the colonizing country and of helping the colonies modernize in terms defined by the colonizers, especially in economics, religion, and health.​
> The purpose of Allied Powers in establishing a Jewish National Home is NOT colonialism.   The purpose did NOT include the extension of expanding the British Empire or economic exploitation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish immigration was not a matter of a foreign power with its own sovereignty.  It was the case of preserving an endangered culture.
> 
> The attempt to use "colonialism" by the self-righteous Arab Palestinians is strictly a  political propaganda measure.  If YOU were actually to look-up the list of the Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24__)_, the application of A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples 14 December 1960, and the List of Non-Self-Governing Territories _(NSGTs - the 2018 Colonial Countries and People list by C-24)_, the three basic source references for colonialism today, you would note that there is not now, nor has there been (since 1960) any NSGT - Colonial activity anywhere n the Middle East _(let alone relative to the Arab-Israeli Conflict and the Arab Palestinians)_.
> 
> Your failure to grasp and apply your Junior High School cartoon on the subject says much about the understanding.  Today, there are only four (4) Colonial Powers n the world; The United States, The United Kingdom, France and New Zealand.
> 
> Mst Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

When Britain passed the torch to the UNPC, it called Palestine a non self governing territory. The UN has subsequently said that Palestine is under colonial and alien domination.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
 ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

OH, quit!



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You watched your little video and still get it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see this as an intentional injection of confusion between "colonization" and the meaning of  "colonialism."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Britain and the Zionists called their project colonialism all through the Mandate peroiod.
> 
> So why should this issue not be studied?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> • * Colonization* is a process by which a central system of power dominates the surrounding land and its components. The term is derived from the Latin word colere, which means "to inhabit".  Also, colonization *refers strictly to migration*, for example, to settler colonies in America or Australia, trading posts, and plantations, while colonialism to the existing indigenous peoples of styled "new territories".
> 
> •  *Colonialism* is the policy of a foreign policy seeking to extend or retain its authority over other people or territories, generally with the aim of developing or exploiting them to the benefit of the colonizing country and of helping the colonies modernize in terms defined by the colonizers, especially in economics, religion, and health.​
> The purpose of Allied Powers in establishing a Jewish National Home is NOT colonialism.   The purpose did NOT include the extension of expanding the British Empire or economic exploitation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish immigration was not a matter of a foreign power with its own sovereignty.  It was the case of preserving an endangered culture.
> 
> The attempt to use "colonialism" by the self-righteous Arab Palestinians is strictly a  political propaganda measure.  If YOU were actually to look-up the list of the Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24__)_, the application of A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples 14 December 1960, and the List of Non-Self-Governing Territories _(NSGTs - the 2018 Colonial Countries and People list by C-24)_, the three basic source references for colonialism today, you would note that there is not now, nor has there been (since 1960) any NSGT - Colonial activity anywhere n the Middle East _(let alone relative to the Arab-Israeli Conflict and the Arab Palestinians)_.
> 
> Your failure to grasp and apply your Junior High School cartoon on the subject says much about the understanding.  Today, there are only four (4) Colonial Powers n the world; The United States, The United Kingdom, France and New Zealand.
> 
> Mst Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Britain passed the torch to the UNPC, it called Palestine a non self governing territory. The UN has subsequently said that Palestine is under colonial and alien domination.
Click to expand...

(COMMENT)

There is more than one kind of Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs).  All Class "A" Mandates, by definition, are a form of what was defined in 1960 as an NSGT; pending the "development of self-governing institution."

•  The Mandates System:  LoN/1945.VI.A.1  30 April 1945  •
"Accordingly, under the terms of the Mandate, the Mandatory is to be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, and the *development of self-governing institutions*, and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion."​The Arab Palestinians rejected inclusion in the self-governing programs and institutions on several occasions --- to include the "Steps Preparatory to Independence."  _*The Arab Palestinians cannot claim any form of domination if they emphatically rejected the establishment of self-governing institutions on their behalf.*_

When did Committee 24 declare that "the UN has subsequently said that Palestine is under colonial and alien domination?" (Rhetorical) Often the Hostile Arab Palestinians have improperly implied that A/RES/36/9 had some special meaning beyond the normal anti-Israeli propaganda typically produced by the Anti-Jewish Lobby within the UN.  However, in the more than three decades since the Propaganda Claim by Resolution, the General Assembly has not once challenged the findings and interpretation of C-24.

One Last Point:  The Israeli Settlements within the West Bank are subject to the definition of Area "C" authority; having been agreed to by the Arab Palestinians and NOT challenged even once by the Arab Paestinians using one of the several dispute resolution process options _(either under Article XV of Oslo I - or - Declaration of Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH, quit!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You watched your little video and still get it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see this as an intentional injection of confusion between "colonization" and the meaning of  "colonialism."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Britain and the Zionists called their project colonialism all through the Mandate peroiod.
> 
> So why should this issue not be studied?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> • * Colonization* is a process by which a central system of power dominates the surrounding land and its components. The term is derived from the Latin word colere, which means "to inhabit".  Also, colonization *refers strictly to migration*, for example, to settler colonies in America or Australia, trading posts, and plantations, while colonialism to the existing indigenous peoples of styled "new territories".
> 
> •  *Colonialism* is the policy of a foreign policy seeking to extend or retain its authority over other people or territories, generally with the aim of developing or exploiting them to the benefit of the colonizing country and of helping the colonies modernize in terms defined by the colonizers, especially in economics, religion, and health.​
> The purpose of Allied Powers in establishing a Jewish National Home is NOT colonialism.   The purpose did NOT include the extension of expanding the British Empire or economic exploitation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish immigration was not a matter of a foreign power with its own sovereignty.  It was the case of preserving an endangered culture.
> 
> The attempt to use "colonialism" by the self-righteous Arab Palestinians is strictly a  political propaganda measure.  If YOU were actually to look-up the list of the Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24__)_, the application of A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples 14 December 1960, and the List of Non-Self-Governing Territories _(NSGTs - the 2018 Colonial Countries and People list by C-24)_, the three basic source references for colonialism today, you would note that there is not now, nor has there been (since 1960) any NSGT - Colonial activity anywhere n the Middle East _(let alone relative to the Arab-Israeli Conflict and the Arab Palestinians)_.
> 
> Your failure to grasp and apply your Junior High School cartoon on the subject says much about the understanding.  Today, there are only four (4) Colonial Powers n the world; The United States, The United Kingdom, France and New Zealand.
> 
> Mst Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Britain passed the torch to the UNPC, it called Palestine a non self governing territory. The UN has subsequently said that Palestine is under colonial and alien domination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> There is more than one kind of Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs).  All Class "A" Mandates, by definition, are a form of what was defined in 1960 as an NSGT; pending the "development of self-governing institution."
> 
> •  The Mandates System:  LoN/1945.VI.A.1  30 April 1945  •
> "Accordingly, under the terms of the Mandate, the Mandatory is to be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, and the *development of self-governing institutions*, and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion."​The Arab Palestinians rejected inclusion in the self-governing programs and institutions on several occasions --- to include the "Steps Preparatory to Independence."  _*The Arab Palestinians cannot claim any form of domination if they emphatically rejected the establishment of self-governing institutions on their behalf.*_
> 
> When did Committee 24 declare that "the UN has subsequently said that Palestine is under colonial and alien domination?" (Rhetorical) Often the Hostile Arab Palestinians have improperly implied that A/RES/36/9 had some special meaning beyond the normal anti-Israeli propaganda typically produced by the Anti-Jewish Lobby within the UN.  However, in the more than three decades since the Propaganda Claim by Resolution, the General Assembly has not once challenged the findings and interpretation of C-24.
> 
> One Last Point:  The Israeli Settlements within the West Bank are subject to the definition of Area "C" authority; having been agreed to by the Arab Palestinians and NOT challenged even once by the Arab Paestinians using one of the several dispute resolution process options _(either under Article XV of Oslo I - or - Declaration of Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are grasping at straws.


RoccoR said:


> There is more than one kind of Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs). All Class "A" Mandates, by definition, are a form of what was defined in 1960 as an NSGT; pending the "development of self-governing institution."


Palestine was born under foreign occupation (NSGT) and has remained so to this day. It has always been a NSGT under foreign domination.

The only offer of "self governance" offered during the Mandate was a subordinate roll in a Jewish homeland where it would have civil and religious rights but no national or political rights.

Of course the answer was no thanks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH, quit!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You watched your little video and still get it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see this as an intentional injection of confusion between "colonization" and the meaning of  "colonialism."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> • * Colonization* is a process by which a central system of power dominates the surrounding land and its components. The term is derived from the Latin word colere, which means "to inhabit".  Also, colonization *refers strictly to migration*, for example, to settler colonies in America or Australia, trading posts, and plantations, while colonialism to the existing indigenous peoples of styled "new territories".
> 
> •  *Colonialism* is the policy of a foreign policy seeking to extend or retain its authority over other people or territories, generally with the aim of developing or exploiting them to the benefit of the colonizing country and of helping the colonies modernize in terms defined by the colonizers, especially in economics, religion, and health.​
> The purpose of Allied Powers in establishing a Jewish National Home is NOT colonialism.   The purpose did NOT include the extension of expanding the British Empire or economic exploitation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Only Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish immigration was not a matter of a foreign power with its own sovereignty.  It was the case of preserving an endangered culture.
> 
> The attempt to use "colonialism" by the self-righteous Arab Palestinians is strictly a  political propaganda measure.  If YOU were actually to look-up the list of the Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24__)_, the application of A/RES/15/1514 Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples 14 December 1960, and the List of Non-Self-Governing Territories _(NSGTs - the 2018 Colonial Countries and People list by C-24)_, the three basic source references for colonialism today, you would note that there is not now, nor has there been (since 1960) any NSGT - Colonial activity anywhere n the Middle East _(let alone relative to the Arab-Israeli Conflict and the Arab Palestinians)_.
> 
> Your failure to grasp and apply your Junior High School cartoon on the subject says much about the understanding.  Today, there are only four (4) Colonial Powers n the world; The United States, The United Kingdom, France and New Zealand.
> 
> Mst Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Britain passed the torch to the UNPC, it called Palestine a non self governing territory. The UN has subsequently said that Palestine is under colonial and alien domination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> There is more than one kind of Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs).  All Class "A" Mandates, by definition, are a form of what was defined in 1960 as an NSGT; pending the "development of self-governing institution."
> 
> •  The Mandates System:  LoN/1945.VI.A.1  30 April 1945  •
> "Accordingly, under the terms of the Mandate, the Mandatory is to be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, and the *development of self-governing institutions*, and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion."​The Arab Palestinians rejected inclusion in the self-governing programs and institutions on several occasions --- to include the "Steps Preparatory to Independence."  _*The Arab Palestinians cannot claim any form of domination if they emphatically rejected the establishment of self-governing institutions on their behalf.*_
> 
> When did Committee 24 declare that "the UN has subsequently said that Palestine is under colonial and alien domination?" (Rhetorical) Often the Hostile Arab Palestinians have improperly implied that A/RES/36/9 had some special meaning beyond the normal anti-Israeli propaganda typically produced by the Anti-Jewish Lobby within the UN.  However, in the more than three decades since the Propaganda Claim by Resolution, the General Assembly has not once challenged the findings and interpretation of C-24.
> 
> One Last Point:  The Israeli Settlements within the West Bank are subject to the definition of Area "C" authority; having been agreed to by the Arab Palestinians and NOT challenged even once by the Arab Paestinians using one of the several dispute resolution process options _(either under Article XV of Oslo I - or - Declaration of Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are grasping at straws.
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is more than one kind of Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs). All Class "A" Mandates, by definition, are a form of what was defined in 1960 as an NSGT; pending the "development of self-governing institution."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine was born under foreign occupation (NSGT) and has remained so to this day. It has always been a NSGT under foreign domination.
> 
> The only offer of "self governance" offered during the Mandate was a subordinate roll in a Jewish homeland where it would have civil and religious rights but no national or political rights.
> 
> Of course the answer was no thanks.
Click to expand...


*
The only offer of "self governance" offered during the Mandate was a subordinate roll in a Jewish homeland where it would have civil and religious rights but no national or political rights.*

How'd all that "Palestinian" resistance work out for them?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The only offer of "self governance" offered during the Mandate was a subordinate roll in a Jewish homeland where it would have civil and religious rights but no national or political rights.
> 
> Of course the answer was no thanks.



Even if that were true at the time, they have certainly been offered national and political rights since.  Why won't they just take them?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only offer of "self governance" offered during the Mandate was a subordinate roll in a Jewish homeland where it would have civil and religious rights but no national or political rights.
> 
> Of course the answer was no thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were true at the time, they have certainly been offered national and political rights since.  Why won't they just take them?
Click to expand...

They have never been offered their full rights.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
 ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, NOT exactly correct.

When the Ottoman Empire surrendered in 1918 (Armistice of Mudros), the _(British half of the)_ Enemy Occupied Territory Administration (EOTA) assumed Occupation Control of the Ottoman Vilayets of Syria and Beirut, plus the Independent Sanjak of Jerusalem.  In April 1920 the Allied Powers settled on the plan to institute the Mandate System; one of which was designated the Mandate for Palestine.  The EOTA over Palestine was scheduled to transfer into a Civil Administration effective in June, which it did.  THUS *ending* the Occupation in favor of the Civil Administration.  The Civil Administration assumed the role of the Mandatory for Palestine following the end of Occupation; and the implementation of the Order in Council and the Mandate. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was born under foreign occupation (NSGT) and has remained so to this day. It has always been a NSGT under foreign domination.


*(COMMENT)*

The Occupation ended in June and the Mandate for Palestine began in August 1922.  The Mandatory became the Government of Palestine.  Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population could be brought into a cooperative effort to establish self-government in Palestine.  The Arab Palestinians chose not to make the effort and opted to remain as a non-participating constituent in territorial governmental affairs. 



P F Tinmore said:


> The only offer of "self-governance" offered during the Mandate was a subordinate roll in a Jewish homeland where it would have civil and religious rights but no national or political rights.
> 
> Of course the answer was no thanks.


*(COMMENT)*

This is not true either.  This was just a justification to support the lack of Arab Palestinian Cooperation and the ultimate loss of territorial advantage political leverage as seen today.  The British Mandatory Power proposed the creation of an "Arab Agency" analogous to that accorded to the "Jewish Agency.”  The proposed "Arab Agency" would hold the right to consulted on all matters relating to immigration, and become the principle vehicle by which “the alternative views and concerns of the Arab community" could be brought forward for consideration.  The Arab Palestinians forfeited their voice.

Neither the Allied Powers or the Mandatory suggested the Arab Palestinians assume a subordinate role to the Jewish Agency.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, NOT exactly correct.
> 
> When the Ottoman Empire surrendered in 1918 (Armistice of Mudros), the _(British half of the)_ Enemy Occupied Territory Administration (EOTA) assumed Occupation Control of the Ottoman Vilayets of Syria and Beirut, plus the Independent Sanjak of Jerusalem.  In April 1920 the Allied Powers settled on the plan to institute the Mandate System; one of which was designated the Mandate for Palestine.  The EOTA over Palestine was scheduled to transfer into a Civil Administration effective in June, which it did.  THUS *ending* the Occupation in favor of the Civil Administration.  The Civil Administration assumed the role of the Mandatory for Palestine following the end of Occupation; and the implementation of the Order in Council and the Mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was born under foreign occupation (NSGT) and has remained so to this day. It has always been a NSGT under foreign domination.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Occupation ended in June and the Mandate for Palestine began in August 1922.  The Mandatory became the Government of Palestine.  Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population could be brought into a cooperative effort to establish self-government in Palestine.  The Arab Palestinians chose not to make the effort and opted to remain as a non-participating constituent in territorial governmental affairs.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only offer of "self-governance" offered during the Mandate was a subordinate roll in a Jewish homeland where it would have civil and religious rights but no national or political rights.
> 
> Of course the answer was no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is not true either.  This was just a justification to support the lack of Arab Palestinian Cooperation and the ultimate loss of territorial advantage political leverage as seen today.  The British Mandatory Power proposed the creation of an "Arab Agency" analogous to that accorded to the "Jewish Agency.”  The proposed "Arab Agency" would hold the right to consulted on all matters relating to immigration, and become the principle vehicle by which “the alternative views and concerns of the Arab community" could be brought forward for consideration.  The Arab Palestinians forfeited their voice.
> 
> Neither the Allied Powers or the Mandatory suggested the Arab Palestinians assume a subordinate role to the Jewish Agency.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You don't read your own posts.


RoccoR said:


> safeguarding the *civil and religious rights* of all the inhabitants of Palestine,


Same thing in the Balfour declaration. Civil and religious rights only.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
 ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This is difficult to address, given the absence of a time period.



P F Tinmore said:


> They have never been offered their full rights.


*(COMMENT)*

In the post-WWI period, the Arab Palestinians were never denied their rights (civil or religous).  Having said that, you cannot assign the civil, human, and relgious rights of the 21st Century to the post-WWI period.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
 ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

I would be willing to bet that you cannot find a list of pre-1948 Civil and Religious Rights written into law..



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> safeguarding the *civil and religious rights* of all the inhabitants of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing in the Balfour declaration. Civil and religious rights only.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Oh. I read it OK.  But having said "civil and religious rights," I don't actually think you can find that in Customary or Humanitarian Law (IHL).  Even the UDHR is not binding.

Most Respectfuly,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only offer of "self governance" offered during the Mandate was a subordinate roll in a Jewish homeland where it would have civil and religious rights but no national or political rights.
> 
> Of course the answer was no thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were true at the time, they have certainly been offered national and political rights since.  Why won't they just take them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have never been offered their full rights.
Click to expand...



And what, exactly, would those be?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I would be willing to bet that you cannot find a list of pre-1948 Civil and Religious Rights written into law..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> safeguarding the *civil and religious rights* of all the inhabitants of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing in the Balfour declaration. Civil and religious rights only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Oh. I read it OK.  But having said "civil and religious rights," I don't actually think you can find that in Customary or Humanitarian Law (IHL).  Even the UDHR is not binding.
> 
> Most Respectfuly,
> R
Click to expand...

You are still grasping at straws trying to deny the Palestinian's rights. The Balfour Declaration mentioned civil, religious and political rights. Did they just pull those out of their ass?

BTW Britain has no authority to grant or deny rights.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Same thing in the Balfour declaration. Civil and religious rights only.



The Balfour Declaration also mentions national rights.
Arab national rights were given an exclusive status on most of Palestine territory, and the rest of the middle east.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
 ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Let's get it together.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I would be willing to bet that you cannot find a list of pre-1948 Civil and Religious Rights written into law..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> safeguarding the *civil and religious rights* of all the inhabitants of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing in the Balfour declaration. Civil and religious rights only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Oh. I read it OK.  But having said "civil and religious rights," I don't actually think you can find that in Customary or Humanitarian Law (IHL).  Even the UDHR is not binding.
> 
> Most Respectfuly,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still grasping at straws trying to deny the Palestinian's rights. The Balfour Declaration mentioned civil, religious and political rights. Did they just pull those out of their ass?
> 
> BTW Britain has no authority to grant or deny rights.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The quotation is:  "nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious' rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine."  There is no mention of political rights.  And the "civil rights" are not truly defined.  

No one said anything about whether Britan had the "authority to grant or deny rights."  The Arab Palestinians had no greater rights and priveledges than the Jewish Immigrants.  No one is trying to deny the Arab Palestinians their rights.  But by the same token, the Arab Palestinians should NOT overexaggerate the rights they do have.

Any of the rights that the Arab Palestinians do have --- lay no obligation for the Jewish Immigrants or the British Administrators to abrogate the authority of Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne. 

There is no grasping of straws.

Most Respectfuly,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let's get it together.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I would be willing to bet that you cannot find a list of pre-1948 Civil and Religious Rights written into law..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> safeguarding the *civil and religious rights* of all the inhabitants of Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing in the Balfour declaration. Civil and religious rights only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Oh. I read it OK.  But having said "civil and religious rights," I don't actually think you can find that in Customary or Humanitarian Law (IHL).  Even the UDHR is not binding.
> 
> Most Respectfuly,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still grasping at straws trying to deny the Palestinian's rights. The Balfour Declaration mentioned civil, religious and political rights. Did they just pull those out of their ass?
> 
> BTW Britain has no authority to grant or deny rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The quotation is:  "nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious' rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine."  There is no mention of political rights.  And the "civil rights" are not truly defined.
> 
> No one said anything about whether Britan had the "authority to grant or deny rights."  The Arab Palestinians had no greater rights and priveledges than the Jewish Immigrants.  No one is trying to deny the Arab Palestinians their rights.  But by the same token, the Arab Palestinians should NOT overexaggerate the rights they do have.
> 
> Any of the rights that the Arab Palestinians do have --- lay no obligation for the Jewish Immigrants or the British Administrators to abrogate the authority of Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> There is no grasping of straws.
> 
> Most Respectfuly,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians had no greater rights and priveledges than the Jewish Immigrants.


Interesting legal concept.

Define immigrant.


----------



## MaryL

Lets DO boycott Israel. OK, like what?  Seriously? Stop buying kippers? OK...Where do we start?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
 ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

"Equality" is a bedrock concept.

*Immigration*
_The entrance into a country of foreigners for purposes of permanent residence. The correlative term_ emigration _denotes the act of such persons in leaving their former country._​


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians had no greater rights and priveledges than the Jewish Immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting legal concept.
> Define immigrant.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The question here is really about the:  "faith in fundamental human rights, in the dignity and worth of the human person, in the equal rights of men and women and of nations large and small."  •  Preamble UN Charter  •

*CHAPTER I (1945)*
*PURPOSES AND PRINCIPLES*
*Article 1*
✪  To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace;

*International Covenant on Civil and Political Right*
*General Assembly resolution 2200A (XXI) of 16 December 1966*
*Entry into Force 23 March 1976*
*Preamble*
✪   Considering that, in accordance with the principles proclaimed in the Charter of the United Nations, _*recognition of the inherent dignity and of the equal and inalienable rights of all members of the human family*_ is the foundation of freedom, justice and peace in the world, ​*PART I *
_*Article 1*_
1. All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.

2. All peoples may, for their own ends, freely dispose of their natural wealth and resources without prejudice to any obligations arising out of international economic co-operation, based upon the principle of mutual benefit, and international law. In no case may a people be deprived of its own means of subsistence. 

3. The States Parties to the present Covenant, including those having responsibility for the administration of Non-Self-Governing and Trust Territories, shall promote the realization of the right of self-determination, and shall respect that right, in conformity with the provisions of the Charter of the United Nations.​Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> "Equality" is a bedrock concept.
> 
> *Immigration*
> _The entrance into a country of foreigners for purposes of permanent residence. The correlative term_ emigration _denotes the act of such persons in leaving their former country._​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians had no greater rights and priveledges than the Jewish Immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting legal concept.
> Define immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The question here is really about the:  "faith in fundamental human rights, in the dignity and worth of the human person, in the equal rights of men and women and of nations large and small."  •  Preamble UN Charter  •
> 
> *CHAPTER I (1945)*
> *PURPOSES AND PRINCIPLES*
> *Article 1*
> ✪  To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace;
> 
> *International Covenant on Civil and Political Right*
> *General Assembly resolution 2200A (XXI) of 16 December 1966*
> *Entry into Force 23 March 1976*
> *Preamble*
> ✪   Considering that, in accordance with the principles proclaimed in the Charter of the United Nations, _*recognition of the inherent dignity and of the equal and inalienable rights of all members of the human family*_ is the foundation of freedom, justice and peace in the world, ​*PART I *
> _*Article 1*_
> 1. All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.
> 
> 2. All peoples may, for their own ends, freely dispose of their natural wealth and resources without prejudice to any obligations arising out of international economic co-operation, based upon the principle of mutual benefit, and international law. In no case may a people be deprived of its own means of subsistence.
> 
> 3. The States Parties to the present Covenant, including those having responsibility for the administration of Non-Self-Governing and Trust Territories, shall promote the realization of the right of self-determination, and shall respect that right, in conformity with the provisions of the Charter of the United Nations.​Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Great post Rocco.

Your only problem is that you believe that somehow the Palestinians were exempt from those rights and they only apply to foreign colonial settlers.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> "Equality" is a bedrock concept.
> 
> *Immigration*
> _The entrance into a country of foreigners for purposes of permanent residence. The correlative term_ emigration _denotes the act of such persons in leaving their former country._​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians had no greater rights and priveledges than the Jewish Immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting legal concept.
> Define immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The question here is really about the:  "faith in fundamental human rights, in the dignity and worth of the human person, in the equal rights of men and women and of nations large and small."  •  Preamble UN Charter  •
> 
> *CHAPTER I (1945)*
> *PURPOSES AND PRINCIPLES*
> *Article 1*
> ✪  To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace;
> 
> *International Covenant on Civil and Political Right*
> *General Assembly resolution 2200A (XXI) of 16 December 1966*
> *Entry into Force 23 March 1976*
> *Preamble*
> ✪   Considering that, in accordance with the principles proclaimed in the Charter of the United Nations, _*recognition of the inherent dignity and of the equal and inalienable rights of all members of the human family*_ is the foundation of freedom, justice and peace in the world, ​*PART I *
> _*Article 1*_
> 1. All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.
> 
> 2. All peoples may, for their own ends, freely dispose of their natural wealth and resources without prejudice to any obligations arising out of international economic co-operation, based upon the principle of mutual benefit, and international law. In no case may a people be deprived of its own means of subsistence.
> 
> 3. The States Parties to the present Covenant, including those having responsibility for the administration of Non-Self-Governing and Trust Territories, shall promote the realization of the right of self-determination, and shall respect that right, in conformity with the provisions of the Charter of the United Nations.​Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great post Rocco.
> 
> Your only problem is that you believe that somehow the Palestinians were exempt from those rights and they only apply to foreign colonial settlers.
Click to expand...


On the other hand, you insist that the Arab-Moslem colonial settlers are granted an entitlement to rights not available to others. That’s a common attribute of Moslems and is addressed in both the Hamas and PLO charters.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Oh, geesh !  Looks like we are changing the subject again.  Who could that be? ]
[ Now, NOT boycotting Israel......]

*Rather than offering a Make-a-Wish type of experience, staff at Sunrise seeks to give patients and their siblings opportunity to just be kids*

(full article online)

At Jewish-Arab summer camp, children declare color war on cancer


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Great post Rocco.
> 
> Your only problem is that you believe that somehow the Palestinians were exempt from those rights and they only apply to foreign colonial settlers.



Pot, kettle much? 

Concerning immigration:  what is the difference between a "foreign colonial settler" and a "returnee"?  And how would one know the difference between one and the other?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Rocco.
> 
> Your only problem is that you believe that somehow the Palestinians were exempt from those rights and they only apply to foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot, kettle much?
> 
> Concerning immigration:  what is the difference between a "foreign colonial settler" and a "returnee"?  And how would one know the difference between one and the other?
Click to expand...

Returnees had ancestors from that territory.

Any proof of that?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Rocco.
> 
> Your only problem is that you believe that somehow the Palestinians were exempt from those rights and they only apply to foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot, kettle much?
> 
> Concerning immigration:  what is the difference between a "foreign colonial settler" and a "returnee"?  And how would one know the difference between one and the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Returnees had ancestors from that territory.
> 
> Any proof of that?
Click to expand...

Unique circumcision,
family trees,
indigenous culture,
historic documentation,
international law.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Rocco.
> 
> Your only problem is that you believe that somehow the Palestinians were exempt from those rights and they only apply to foreign colonial settlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot, kettle much?
> 
> Concerning immigration:  what is the difference between a "foreign colonial settler" and a "returnee"?  And how would one know the difference between one and the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Returnees had ancestors from that territory.
> 
> Any proof of that?
Click to expand...


What would you consider proof?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*More Than Half of the Invited Speakers Withdraw From Scientific Workshop at Israeli Settlement University*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *More Than Half of the Invited Speakers Withdraw From Scientific Workshop at Israeli Settlement University*



I'd like to go to a scientific workshop in Gaza. 
Any leads for me?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Campaign forces Israel's Zim to halt shipments to Tunisia

Palestinians are hailing a campaign that has led Israel’s Zim shipping line to halt its routes to Tunisia.

“Zim was forced to indefinitely suspend its services to the Tunisian port of Radès following a popular and trade union boycott campaign in Tunisia and the Arab world,” the Palestinian Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions National Committee (BNC) said on Sunday.

The Israeli shipping line Zim has been using ships registered in third countries to evade boycott on trade with Israel in Arab states. (JAXPORT)


----------



## Hollie

While cost of living can be a side effect success, it’s the draw of hubs of technology, innovation, finance, trade, etc., that attract international commerce. 

Oddly, centers of Islamic terrorism don’t have quite the same appeal. 
*

TEL AVIV COSTLY? IT’S WORLD’S 9TH MOST EXPENSIVE CITY*

*https://m.jpost.com/Jpost-Tech/Business-and-Innovation/Tel-Aviv-ranked-ninth-most-expensive-city-in-the-world-564729*

1 minute read.
By MICHAL RAZ-CHAIMOVICH / GLOBES


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> While cost of living can be a side effect success, it’s the draw of hubs of technology, innovation, finance, trade, etc., that attract international commerce.
> 
> Oddly, centers of Islamic terrorism don’t have quite the same appeal.
> *
> 
> TEL AVIV COSTLY? IT’S WORLD’S 9TH MOST EXPENSIVE CITY*
> 
> *https://m.jpost.com/Jpost-Tech/Business-and-Innovation/Tel-Aviv-ranked-ninth-most-expensive-city-in-the-world-564729*
> 
> 1 minute read.
> By MICHAL RAZ-CHAIMOVICH / GLOBES



You should be more considerate. You are running the Israeli Haters weekend. .


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Campaign forces Israel's Zim to halt shipments to Tunisia
> 
> Palestinians are hailing a campaign that has led Israel’s Zim shipping line to halt its routes to Tunisia.
> 
> “Zim was forced to indefinitely suspend its services to the Tunisian port of Radès following a popular and trade union boycott campaign in Tunisia and the Arab world,” the Palestinian Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions National Committee (BNC) said on Sunday.
> 
> The Israeli shipping line Zim has been using ships registered in third countries to evade boycott on trade with Israel in Arab states. (JAXPORT)



So, what else are Arabs-Moslems hailing? Just another part of the planet ravaged by Islamism. 

The Insurgency in Tunisia’s Western Borderlands


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *More Than Half of the Invited Speakers Withdraw From Scientific Workshop at Israeli Settlement University*



Is it like when #BDS-holes claimed they canceled a Shakira show that she never booked in the 1st place?

Not even one name given...because it's major


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Campaign forces Israel's Zim to halt shipments to Tunisia
> 
> Palestinians are hailing a campaign that has led Israel’s Zim shipping line to halt its routes to Tunisia.
> 
> “Zim was forced to indefinitely suspend its services to the Tunisian port of Radès following a popular and trade union boycott campaign in Tunisia and the Arab world,” the Palestinian Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions National Committee (BNC) said on Sunday.
> 
> The Israeli shipping line Zim has been using ships registered in third countries to evade boycott on trade with Israel in Arab states. (JAXPORT)



Turkish ship


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC audiences were not told what the phrase ‘”some settler extremist group” who “reside, illegally, in the Palestinian occupied territories”‘ is supposed to mean or what is its relevance to the story. Neither were they informed that what is opaquely described as ‘media statements made by Rajoub to a Lebanese media channel in 2013’ in fact refers to an interview with Al Mayadeen in which Rajoub said “We [the Palestinians] as yet don’t have a nuke, but I swear that if we had a nuke, we’d have used it this very morning”.

(full article online)

BBC Sport report amplifies bizarre Palestinian FA claims


----------



## Sixties Fan

Facing Legal Action, Two Spanish Cities Reverse ‘Discriminatory’ Boycott Resolutions Targeting Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Birnbaum needed a new and bigger factory, he decided not to build in the West Bank but instead to relocate to the Negev Desert, well within the "armistice lines," the temporary borders drawn in 1949 when the war between the fledgling Jewish state and the Arab nations surrounding it came to a halt.

The new factory employs 1,400 Bedouins, many of whom have never before had regular jobs with regular paychecks. BDS social warriors began attacking Birnbaum again, this time accusing him of exploiting the Bedouins. The local Bedouin sheikh told them to pound desert sand.

The news of PepsiCo's purchase of SodaStream makes one thing abundantly clear: While the BDS campaign managed to deprive Palestinians of good jobs, it failed to prevent the company that had provided those jobs from becoming an enormous international success.

Also significant is the fact that PepsiCo is the buyer: Years ago, it was one of the companies complying with the Arab League boycott against Israel.

Omar Barghouti, a co-founder of the BDS campaign, is livid. He issued a statement declaring that the PepsiCo purchase notwithstanding, SodaStream "is still subject to boycott," and claiming that the factory in the Negev is "displacing the indigenous Bedouin-Palestinian citizens of Israel."

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/the-sparkling-waters-of-the-west-bank/


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Maccabee Task Force, which works to counter BDS movement at universities, will also begin operating in Canada for first time*

(full article online)

Adelson-backed college activist group to double presence to 80 campuses


----------



## Sixties Fan

Third German Intelligence Agency Finds Anti-Israel Boycott Campaign to be Anti-Semitic


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/isr...-definitely-coming-back-to-israel/2018/08/29/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canada’s Conservative Party Recognizes Jerusalem as Israel’s Capital, Vows to Move Embassy


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Thank goodness they have cancelled. 
Being cowardly is not the way to be, but as they are not that well known......it would hurt their careers right now.

Let them become a bit wiser, stronger and better known.
Maybe then they will all find their backbones and stand up to being threatened by the biggest cowards in the world


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC’s BDS campaign reporting failures continue


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> BBC’s BDS campaign reporting failures continue


Ahh, playing the old anti Semite card again.

Not to worry, BDS isn't working.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC’s BDS campaign reporting failures continue
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, playing the old anti Semite card again.
> 
> Not to worry, BDS isn't working.
Click to expand...


Q. Why is it so hard for #BDS-holes
to confront the open Jew hatred among their ranks?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Not to worry, BDS isn't working.



#BDS-holes just don't understand how easy it is to hack them to work for Israel,
for example when some useful idiot go to block a Turkish ship during time of currency plumet
don't worry it works


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC’s BDS campaign reporting failures continue
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, playing the old anti Semite card again.
> 
> Not to worry, BDS isn't working.
Click to expand...


No need to play it. It's always there. You being one of its chief advocates.


----------



## rylah

*PepsiCo CEO: We'll keep the production plant in the Negev and build another there.*

Ramon Laguarta, who will replace Indra Nooyi as the PepsiCo CEO in October, today announced the acquisition of Israeli company Sodastream International Ltd. (Nasdaq: SODA;TASE: SODA) for $3.2 billion at a press conference in Tel Aviv with Sodastream CEO Daniel Birnbaum. They also announced that PepsiCo had undertaken to stay in Israel for 15 years and would both keep production in a plant in Rahat in the Negev and found a new plant in Israel. They added that Sodastream would be managed as a division of Pepsico under the management of Birnbaum and its current team.

Laguarta was appointed CEO early this month when Nooyi (62) announced her retirement after 12 years in the job and 24 years at the company.

Sodastream's share price is up 10% in Nasdaq trading.

**


----------



## Mindful

If they hadn't got Israel as an excuse, do you think they would find something else?

Oh I forgot; Hitler's master plan was to rid the entire planet of Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC’s BDS campaign reporting failures continue
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, playing the old anti Semite card again.
> 
> Not to worry, BDS isn't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q. Why is it so hard for #BDS-holes
> to confront the open Jew hatred among their ranks?
Click to expand...

Examples?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC’s BDS campaign reporting failures continue
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, playing the old anti Semite card again.
> 
> Not to worry, BDS isn't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q. Why is it so hard for #BDS-holes
> to confront the open Jew hatred among their ranks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Examples?
Click to expand...


Many examples.

Search with the term "BDS and antisemitism"


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC’s BDS campaign reporting failures continue
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, playing the old anti Semite card again.
> 
> Not to worry, BDS isn't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q. Why is it so hard for #BDS-holes
> to confront the open Jew hatred among their ranks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Examples?
Click to expand...


Don't worry we know exactly what BDS is made of...


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC’s BDS campaign reporting failures continue
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, playing the old anti Semite card again.
> 
> Not to worry, BDS isn't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q. Why is it so hard for #BDS-holes
> to confront the open Jew hatred among their ranks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's what it's all about. The Israel thing is just a red herring. Exploited by the Arabs.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Global giants boost funding to Israel fintech startups


----------



## Mindful

Another Hollywood dumbass.

Danny DeVito: The Jewel of Denial


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC’s BDS campaign reporting failures continue
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, playing the old anti Semite card again.
> 
> Not to worry, BDS isn't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q. Why is it so hard for #BDS-holes
> to confront the open Jew hatred among their ranks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many examples.
> 
> Search with the term "BDS and antisemitism"
Click to expand...

OK, I got a lot of Israeli propaganda sites.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A BDS Lesson in Dishonesty via the New York Times | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

A BDS Lesson in Dishonesty via the New York Times | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Victory: CUNY Investigation Clears Student Over Email Criticizing Israel*
September 06, 2018

After a nearly three-month investigation, the City University of New York (CUNY) Graduate Center dismissed a complaint seeking to punish doctoral student Rafael Mutis for comments critical of Israel made in response to an email advertising a Fulbright fellowship in Israel on a student listserve.

“CUNY rightly recognized that emails supporting Palestinian human rights are protected by the First Amendment,” said Radhika Sainath, Senior Staff Attorney with Palestine Legal, who represented Mutis during the investigation. “Still, there was no need for such a prolonged investigation – the complaint should’ve been dismissed on its face.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC’s BDS campaign reporting failures continue
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, playing the old anti Semite card again.
> 
> Not to worry, BDS isn't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q. Why is it so hard for #BDS-holes
> to confront the open Jew hatred among their ranks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many examples.
> 
> Search with the term "BDS and antisemitism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I got a lot of Israeli propaganda sites.
Click to expand...


OK. You waved the flag of surrender and retreated.


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, playing the old anti Semite card again.
> 
> Not to worry, BDS isn't working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Why is it so hard for #BDS-holes
> to confront the open Jew hatred among their ranks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many examples.
> 
> Search with the term "BDS and antisemitism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I got a lot of Israeli propaganda sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. You waved the flag of surrender and retreated.
Click to expand...



He's not even a worthy opponent.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UK Judge Rules: Illegal to Ban Palestine's BDS Movement*


----------



## Hollie

Lovely folks those islamic terrorists. Even when they invent new names for their islamic terrorist franchises.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Lovely folks those islamic terrorists. Even when they invent new names for their islamic terrorist franchises.


Ahh, Israel's old terrorist canard again.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely folks those islamic terrorists. Even when they invent new names for their islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, Israel's old terrorist canard again.
Click to expand...


Your usual retreat.


----------



## Hollie

Boycott islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Boycott islamic terrorists.


Keep pimping that terrorist canard.


----------



## Sixties Fan

If we look at UN General Assembly resolution  302 that created UNRWA - on the UNRWA webpage - here is the entire part of the resolution describing the creation and purpose of the agency:

 7. [The General Assembly] Establishes the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East:

(a) To carry out in collaboration with local governments the direct relief and works programmes as recommended by the Economic Survey Mission;
(b) To consult with the interested Near Eastern Governments concerning measures to be taken by them preparatory to the time when international assistance for relief and works projects is no longer available.
---------

Nowhere does it say that UNRWA must exist until a permanent solution is found to peace in the Middle East. On the contrary - UNRWA was always meant to be a temporary agency, to work with all the countries in the Middle East (later reduced to Gaza/Egypt, Jordan/West Bank, Syria and Lebanon) to provide works projects and temporary aid with the goal of integrating the Palestinian Arabs into the existing countries of the region. The expected lifetime for UNRWA was meant to be only a year or two, because the resolution didn't expect to continue funding UNRWA forever - the refugees from the 1948 war were expected to be integrated into the countries they fled to as all refugees had throughout history and UNRWA's job was to assist them.

(full article online)

UNRWA lies about why it exists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep pimping that terrorist canard.
Click to expand...


Keep waving the flag of surrender. Your usual retreat.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Some people truly need to find their backbones ]

DJs boycotting Israel don't care about Palestinians - they are just scared of BDS bullies ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Record year for tourism in Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep pimping that terrorist canard.
Click to expand...


Poor peaceful Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Dan Stubbs

Moonglow said:


> yawn


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


A threat of a Second Nakba?

Oh, no!!!!!

An Australian dupe  

Thieves of Aboriginal land, helping thieves of Jewish Land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Yousef Munayyer - Sydney BDS conference 2017*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Yousef Munayyer - Sydney BDS conference 2017*



You poor, angry islamics. It's not enough for you to limit your hate for each other to the Islamist Middle East. You need to export your hate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yousef Munayyer - Sydney BDS conference 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor, angry islamics. It's not enough for you to limit your hate for each other to the Islamist Middle East. You need to export your hate.
Click to expand...

Did anyone mention hate?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yousef Munayyer - Sydney BDS conference 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor, angry islamics. It's not enough for you to limit your hate for each other to the Islamist Middle East. You need to export your hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone mention hate?
Click to expand...


Your cut and paste dumps are drenched in hate. 

I can understand that you derive any criticism of your politico-religious ideology as an affront, but to defend the fascist ideals of Islamic ideology  and to ignore its history of promotion of hate and intolerance is really just... awful.


----------



## member

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network






*October 30, 2013*




 *"MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network"*



*Moonglow*: 

​







_*January, 2014: *_








​












*2018*






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 









 How’s that been going ?  The Boycott?  where’ve you been ?  on vacation?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Opinion | Is Boycotting Israel ‘Hate’?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Opinion | Is Boycotting Israel ‘Hate’?



Yawn..,, Live in PEACE with their NEIGHBORS! For this reason alone. It will never happen


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Opinion | Is Boycotting Israel ‘Hate’?



The three demands of BDS are, of themselves, evidence of hate (specifically anti-semitism).

Those are:

1._  that Israel ends its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands

2.  that Israel recognizes the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality;

3.  and that Israel respects, protects and promotes the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in United Nations Resolution 194._


The first can be counted as hate because it demands "Arab lands" without acknowledging its counterpart which is Jewish lands.

The second already exists, and the mere idea that it does not represents hate.

The third creates a special, perpetual definition of "refugee" which is applied to the Arab Palestinians alone, rather than applying, conceptually, to all peoples.  If we apply the definition equally to the Jewish people there are 15 million Jewish people with a right to return to their homeland. 


The author claims:

_To justify this condemnation of the B.D.S. movement requires accepting two extremely controversial claims: first, that the right to self-determination for any ethnic, religious or racial group entails the right to live in a state that confers special status on members of that group — that it is “their state” in the requisite sense; and second, that Palestine counts for these purposes as the rightful homeland of modern-day Jews, as opposed to the ancient Judeans_.


Yes.  Exactly.  The condemnation is therefore justified.  First, it is the NORM in our world for ethnic groups to have a national self-determination that does, in fact, confer special status to the cultural and religious traditions of that particular ethnic group.  To deny that NORM ONLY when discussing the Jewish people is, by definition, anti-semitism.  Second, disconnecting the Jewish people from their history in their homeland and denying that the people who have, over centuries -- MILLENNIA -- maintained their traditions, culture, language, religion, system of laws, celebrations, holidays and writings (both historical and religious) are those people and belong to that collective is both abhorrent and ridiculous.  And if it is not hate to deny an entire peoples their HISTORY, I don't know what is. 

The author, rather than demonstrating BDS' lack of hate, has actually demonstrated exactly why it IS hate.


----------



## Shusha

Shorter version:

There is nothing "controversial" about a people's claim to self-determination based on a cultural ethnicity.  Nor is there anything "controversial" about that territory being the homeland of the Jewish people.  Both are, in fact, NORMS.  To argue that either of these ideas is "controversial" is a demonstration of hate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Shorter version:
> 
> There is nothing "controversial" about a people's claim to self-determination based on a cultural ethnicity.  Nor is there anything "controversial" about that territory being the homeland of the Jewish people.  Both are, in fact, NORMS.  To argue that either of these ideas is "controversial" is a demonstration of hate.





Shusha said:


> Shorter version:


Thank you You. Your previous post was looking like one of Rocco's song and dance posts.

You are so old school with the belief that one group must rule over another group. The new rule is that a government treats all of its people equally. BDS calls for equality. Nothing more, nothing less. Everything falls within legal norms. There is no hate in equality.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The new rule is that a government treats all of its people equally.



Did you get that rule from the Hamas Ministry of Disinformation?

I guess we can expect the Jews in Gaza will see their situation to improve. Well, maybe not. Did Sinwar not get a link to this thread?

I guess we can expect the Copts in Egypt and the Christians in Pakistan to see their situations improve.  

Well, maybe not. 

It seems the _Tinmore New World Order ™️ i_s just a laughable joke.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter version:
> 
> There is nothing "controversial" about a people's claim to self-determination based on a cultural ethnicity.  Nor is there anything "controversial" about that territory being the homeland of the Jewish people.  Both are, in fact, NORMS.  To argue that either of these ideas is "controversial" is a demonstration of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter version:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you You. Your previous post was looking like one of Rocco's song and dance posts.
> 
> You are so old school with the belief that one group must rule over another group. The new rule is that a government treats all of its people equally. BDS calls for equality. Nothing more, nothing less. Everything falls within legal norms. There is no hate in equality.
Click to expand...


“ Equality”? Is that why Abbas has stated no Israelis in “ Palestine?”  Is that why they came out with an official statement that the Israelis had NO rights to the Western Wall? Keep posting; I need a good laugh .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter version:
> 
> There is nothing "controversial" about a people's claim to self-determination based on a cultural ethnicity.  Nor is there anything "controversial" about that territory being the homeland of the Jewish people.  Both are, in fact, NORMS.  To argue that either of these ideas is "controversial" is a demonstration of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter version:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you You. Your previous post was looking like one of Rocco's song and dance posts.
> 
> You are so old school with the belief that one group must rule over another group. The new rule is that a government treats all of its people equally. BDS calls for equality. Nothing more, nothing less. Everything falls within legal norms. There is no hate in equality.
Click to expand...


You took the Israel shills to school.sad they just dont get it that they are going to hell for particpating in this coverup taking money to troll at this site.


----------



## member

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter version:
> 
> There is nothing "controversial" about a people's claim to self-determination based on a cultural ethnicity.  Nor is there anything "controversial" about that territory being the homeland of the Jewish people.  Both are, in fact, NORMS.  To argue that either of these ideas is "controversial" is a demonstration of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter version:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you You. Your previous post was looking like one of Rocco's song and dance posts.
> 
> You are so old school with the belief that one group must rule over another group. The new rule is that a government treats all of its people equally. BDS calls for equality. Nothing more, nothing less. Everything falls within legal norms. There is no hate in equality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “ Equality”? Is that why Abbas has stated no Israelis in “ Palestine?”  Is that why they came out with an official statement that the Israelis had NO rights to the Western Wall? Keep posting; I need a good laugh .
Click to expand...






 *"Abbas has stated no Israelis in  Palestine..."* 







 _*"NO rights..." *_





 _blech_.



_a.f.a.i.c_: 

 palestinian terrorists....shouldn't have any *"rights"* to anything on planet earf.....




​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter version:
> 
> There is nothing "controversial" about a people's claim to self-determination based on a cultural ethnicity.  Nor is there anything "controversial" about that territory being the homeland of the Jewish people.  Both are, in fact, NORMS.  To argue that either of these ideas is "controversial" is a demonstration of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter version:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you You. Your previous post was looking like one of Rocco's song and dance posts.
> 
> You are so old school with the belief that one group must rule over another group. The new rule is that a government treats all of its people equally. BDS calls for equality. Nothing more, nothing less. Everything falls within legal norms. There is no hate in equality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You took the Israel shills to school.sad they just dont get it that they are going to hell for particpating in this coverup taking money to troll at this site.
Click to expand...


What the FUCK is this delusional poster talking about???


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter version:
> 
> There is nothing "controversial" about a people's claim to self-determination based on a cultural ethnicity.  Nor is there anything "controversial" about that territory being the homeland of the Jewish people.  Both are, in fact, NORMS.  To argue that either of these ideas is "controversial" is a demonstration of hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter version:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you You. Your previous post was looking like one of Rocco's song and dance posts.
> 
> You are so old school with the belief that one group must rule over another group. The new rule is that a government treats all of its people equally. BDS calls for equality. Nothing more, nothing less. Everything falls within legal norms. There is no hate in equality.
Click to expand...


Tell me where is the equality in terms like "Arab lands"?  Would that be old school or new rule?  

There is no equality in the hate shown by BDS.  They reject and deny Jewish history and reject the idea of self-determination -- but only for the Jewish people.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You are so old school with the belief that one group must rule over another group.



I'm also going to add that this idea of "ruling over" is not a modern Jewish idea, nor a modern Christian idea, nor a modern Western idea.  But that idea of "ruling over" is embedded in Islamic culture.  Its projection.  The intent of modern day normative national liberation movements is not for one group to rule over another.  It is to preserve and protect the integrity of a collective, through their own self-determination, especially its culture, language, traditions and religion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rebecca Vilkomerson at J Street, supporting BDS movement*

**


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Rebecca Vilkomerson at J Street, supporting BDS movement*
> 
> **



Israel was not ready to “ compromise “ and the Palestinians had made many concessions?   ?????


----------



## elektra

Most of the Arabs in Israel, that is, those who call themselves Palestinians, would be happy if thier leadership disappeared. Palestinians would live happily and peacefully in Israel without a two-state solution. Most Arab/Palestinian have zero desire to boycott Israel. Most Moslem Palestinians dont even practice the moslem religion as dictated. IT IS THE LEADERSHIP THAT MUST GO! Palestinians will always suffer under palestinian leadership. I know cause they told me!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore 

Still waiting to hear how "Arab lands" screams equality.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore
> 
> Still waiting to hear how "Arab lands" screams equality.




You’re not going to hear it. He sees nothing wrong with a No Israelis Allowed Mentality, Actually declaring that the Israelis have no rights to the Western Wall, etc. etc.  Consider the source.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Andrew Kadi: The Palestinian BDS Campaign: What It Is, How It Is Growing,*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


It is really embarrassing to watch our leaders grovel before AIPAC for the world to see.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really embarrassing to watch our leaders grovel before AIPAC for the world to see.
Click to expand...

Your impression of the chest-heaving, hand-wringing angry Islamist is a hoot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Palestinians are parasite terrorists.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>



Questions the legitimacy of Israel??  Everytime you post you just prove our point; They are NOT interested in the “ Two State Solution “ 
 You should really be the JEWISH COMEDIAN Jackie Mason’s opening act.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really embarrassing to watch our leaders grovel before AIPAC for the world to see.
Click to expand...


No comment about Arab Countries killing Homosexuals, the killings of Innocent people by Iran, etc.etc? Of course not. Because in your culture that is civilized.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Did BDS Just Score Israel Nine Figures? (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Belgium cuts ties with PA's education system


----------



## Sixties Fan

Current reports from UNRWA would never, ever admit what they freely admitted in the 1951 Interim Report:

 13. An accurate statement of the number of genuine refugees resulting from the war in Palestine is unlikely to be provided now or in the future. In fact, it is almost impossible to define closely the word "refugee," as applied to the work of the Agency, without leaving certain groups of deserving people outside those accepted, or conversely, including groups who probably should not be in receipt of relief.
14. The Agency has steadfastly resisted persistent and persuasive efforts to have it become responsible for the care and feeding of citizens of the various countries who are merely needy or destitute as a result of the war in Palestine. It has taken the stand that its funds were not provided for that purpose and should be applied only to relief and works for genuine refugees. If the needy, assumed to number more than 150,000, were added to the Agency's burden, little money would be left to apply to works projects. Many of the needy are now actually in poorer circumstances than the average refugee because the latter receives food, medical care and some clothing, little of which is available to the non-refugee. Appeals have been made by the Agency to voluntary organizations to feed and clothe the needy who are not entitled to be classified as refugees.UNRWA failed at this mission and ended up absorbing hundreds of thousands of non-refugees as refugees. Today it confidently says there are over 5 million "refugees" without any of the caveats about their status as mentioned in 1951.

(full article online)

The fake refugees of @UNRWA in 1951 are the ancestors of UNRWA "refugees" today ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The BDS logic*
If the central logic underpinning the Boycott Divestment Sanctions movement (BDS) had no value whatsoever, it would never have made it off the drawing board. Therefore an important part of fighting the antisemitic attack from within BDS is to understand the simplicity of the argument upon which it is built. Free speech, individual choice and the right to protest. These are all basic values inherent in our democratic freedoms. Given the correct set of circumstances, popular sanction (through boycott) is a powerful and useful tool.

But we also know that despite the squeals of the BDS Central Committee, BDS was designed in the west. A strategy formulated through a four year gestation between the Durban conference in 2001 and the eventual launch of the BDS movement in 2005. The early initiatives had floundered and it was a while before the missing ingredient (the ‘call from within’) was added. There is a video of activist Ilan Pappe virtually admitting that the ‘call from within’ ‘was based on a lie:


Another anti-Israel activist, Norman Finkelstein ridiculed the entire idea of Palestinian ‘civil society’ and attacked BDS for its dishonesty (video later in the blog). The bottom line is this, BDS was developed in the hard-left laboratory of Europe, to be used as a deceptive tool in the war against Israel.

(full article online)

From boycotting Jews to attacking MPs, the bullying thuggery of BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

UAE Permits Israel to Display Flag, Sing Anthem at Judo Grand Slam Championship


----------



## Sixties Fan

After the host city announcement, Iceland becomes the latest country to confirm its participation, indicating smooth sailing ahead.

(full article online)

More countries confirm attendance of Eurovision as Tel Aviv named host


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Lana Del Rey's Israeli Concert Cancellation Inflames Boycott Fears*

An trend it describes as “one of the most disturbing” of last year is the growth of the so-called “silent boycott,” whereby artists don’t explicitly declare their support for BDS or Palestinian rights, but simply “quietly refrain from performing” in Israel.

“They don’t know the full extent of the silent boycott, and this is what really terrifies the Israeli regime,” says Eskanda. “Just how many people are out there?”

*Lana Del Rey's Israeli Concert Cancellation Inflames Boycott Fears*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boycott Israel indeed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

LA RAM FAN said:


> boycott Israel indeed.



Don't forget, Queen Elizabeth and Colonel Sanders, with his wee beady eyes.


----------



## Hollie

LA RAM FAN said:


> boycott Israel indeed.



You fell out of the conspiracy theory tree and hit every branch on the way down, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ali Abunimah speaks on BDS and Israeli Apartheid for Rutgers University!*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*French Online Payment Service Provider HelloAsso Refuses to Close Accounts Belonging to BDS Activists *

September 12, 2018 — HelloAsso, a French company that provides online payment services, has rejected pressure by Israel lobby groups to shut down the accounts of two French groups which support the BDS movement for Palestinian human rights. HelloAsso will continue to provide services to both Association France Palestine Solidarity (AFPS) and BDS-France.

*Translation of HelloAsso tweet from French original:
*
[...] "HelloAsso is an apolitical platform that does not take any position regarding the claims of the BDS movement. HelloAsso nevertheless considers this movement as within the realm of free expression and not as discriminatory or antisemitic.

HelloAsso’s position is supported  by the European Union, which has clearly stated it favours protecting freedom of expression and association, including the right to advocate for BDS .

Therefore, the HelloAsso account of AFPS (Association France Palestine Solidarity) will not be removed.

French Online Payment Service Provider HelloAsso Refuses to Close Accounts Belonging to BDS Activists


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

New BDS website tries to publicize ties between Israel and US police, blaming Israel for US police violence ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is why the involvement of South Africa and South Africans in this debate is so significant.  Absent the ability to characterize the Middle East conflict in Apartheid terms, it becomes a less charged (and, as an aside, potentially more solvable) political dispute.  That being the case, is it as clear as BDS advocates would like everyone to believe that South Africans who participated in the fight against the original Apartheid see the Arab-Israel conflict in the same terms as their own struggle?

(full article online)

BDS and South Africa - 1 (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of Bollywood stars heading to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Daphne Anson: Hoary-headed Haters Harangue HSBC (video)


----------



## Sixties Fan

rajoub video


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Daphne Anson: Hoary-headed Haters Harangue HSBC (video)


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Hundreds turn out to protest at Northern Ireland game against Israel *

ALMOST 200 people pro-Palestinian campaigners gathered in Belfast last night to protest at a soccer match between the Northern Ireland and Israel teams.

The demonstration took place close to Broadway Roundabout at the Rise sculpture an hour before the controversial clash between the two sides at Windsor Park.






Hundreds turn out to protest at Northern Ireland game against Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

European Investment Fund makes its first investment in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Are you ready for some clear-headed logic about Israel from a Jordanian?  Where in the Middle East do masses of Arabs have the best place for a good job?  Israel.  Where do Arabs receive the high-paying jobs as in Europe?  In Israeli hospitals, Israeli building projects, and Israeli small businesses.  Leave Dubai out of the discussion.  Israel is the best place to be an Arab today.

(full article and video online)

Jordanian "Palestinian" bashes European Parliament for their policies on Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS new low? Impeding student travel to Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Brooklyn College President Karen Gould refuses to retract false allegations of anti-Jewish bigotry she made against students. (via Facebook)

Why are university heads racing to slander protesters?


----------



## Sixties Fan

European Investment Fund makes its first investment in Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Trump official wants students prosecuted for Israel protests

Liar Kenneth Marcus


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BDS = Boring Dumbass Sissies


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>




*Steven Salaita had an offer of a tenured faculty position revoked by the University of Illinois after a series of anti-Semitic tweets were uncovered in 2014.*
Following the incident, Salaita was hired as the Said Chair of American Studies at the American University of Beirut (AUB), in 2015. However, AUB declined to offer Salaita tenureship after one year in the position.
After leaving AUB, Salaita claimed he was unable to secure further employment as a professor and had instead taken to writing and public speaking.
Salaita did not delete any of his controversial tweets and continues to demonize Israel online through his Twitter account and in articles.
He has also expressed support for convicted terrorist Rasmea Odeh

Q.You choose to post specifically people who promote the most vile antisemitic bigotry on purpose?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

The more of these dumbass posts I see the more I support Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Boycott Israel? Watch this! Stop the Palestinians lies!
Bds and Hamas playing the Palestinians*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steven Salaita had an offer of a tenured faculty position revoked by the University of Illinois after a series of anti-Semitic tweets were uncovered in 2014.*
> Following the incident, Salaita was hired as the Said Chair of American Studies at the American University of Beirut (AUB), in 2015. However, AUB declined to offer Salaita tenureship after one year in the position.
> After leaving AUB, Salaita claimed he was unable to secure further employment as a professor and had instead taken to writing and public speaking.
> Salaita did not delete any of his controversial tweets and continues to demonize Israel online through his Twitter account and in articles.
> He has also expressed support for convicted terrorist Rasmea Odeh
> 
> Q.You choose to post specifically people who promote the most vile antisemitic bigotry on purpose?
Click to expand...

Is playing the anti Semite card your best response?

*Sad.*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steven Salaita had an offer of a tenured faculty position revoked by the University of Illinois after a series of anti-Semitic tweets were uncovered in 2014.*
> Following the incident, Salaita was hired as the Said Chair of American Studies at the American University of Beirut (AUB), in 2015. However, AUB declined to offer Salaita tenureship after one year in the position.
> After leaving AUB, Salaita claimed he was unable to secure further employment as a professor and had instead taken to writing and public speaking.
> Salaita did not delete any of his controversial tweets and continues to demonize Israel online through his Twitter account and in articles.
> He has also expressed support for convicted terrorist Rasmea Odeh
> 
> Q.You choose to post specifically people who promote the most vile antisemitic bigotry on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is playing the anti Semite card your best response?
> 
> *Sad.*
Click to expand...


What card? 
There's a legal definition of racist hate speech and BDS rhetoric fits it to the letter.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defense firm Elbit gets $173m contract for naval remote control weapon stations


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steven Salaita had an offer of a tenured faculty position revoked by the University of Illinois after a series of anti-Semitic tweets were uncovered in 2014.*
> Following the incident, Salaita was hired as the Said Chair of American Studies at the American University of Beirut (AUB), in 2015. However, AUB declined to offer Salaita tenureship after one year in the position.
> After leaving AUB, Salaita claimed he was unable to secure further employment as a professor and had instead taken to writing and public speaking.
> Salaita did not delete any of his controversial tweets and continues to demonize Israel online through his Twitter account and in articles.
> He has also expressed support for convicted terrorist Rasmea Odeh
> 
> Q.You choose to post specifically people who promote the most vile antisemitic bigotry on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is playing the anti Semite card your best response?
> 
> *Sad.*
Click to expand...


BTW the guy wrote that _"antisemitism is an honorable thing"_,

Q.How does that make him or BDS not antisemitic?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Tinmore is annoying. A one trick stupid pony.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→   et al,

On the idea to Boycott "Israel." 

*(COMMENT)*

There are several vantage points from which one can describe the Israel-Palestinian controversy.  One of the original perspective, conforming to the 1948 position held by the Arab High Committee, is the view to supports a "one state solution" in which Israel will be replaced by a Palestinian State composed of all the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine _(less the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan)_.  Essentially, everything west of the Jordan River.

It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.  For centuries some Jews had sought a remedy for this in the establishment of a community in a local habitation preferably in Palestine, and Zionism, as we now know it, was the outcome of this aspiration.  Some see the establishment of the National Home as an example of a broad humanitarian effort and far-sighted statesmanship while others see the exact opposite.

One aspect embodied in the original organization of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement was that the movement would behave according to socially acceptable conventions or standards.  While it might present an opposing view, it would do so without resorting to "vicious ad hominem attacks."  The BDS Movement was a non-violent way to condemn the Palestinian occupation of the territories, to take an effective action to that end, ⇒ but also to condemn the unnecessary racist attacks on Jews.  Today, the BDS Platform is nothing more than a new delivery system for anti-Israeli propaganda.

Just My Opinion.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is who the Arabs have followed in boycotting Israel:

When a Nazi comparison makes sense: The BDS movement against Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steven Salaita had an offer of a tenured faculty position revoked by the University of Illinois after a series of anti-Semitic tweets were uncovered in 2014.*
> Following the incident, Salaita was hired as the Said Chair of American Studies at the American University of Beirut (AUB), in 2015. However, AUB declined to offer Salaita tenureship after one year in the position.
> After leaving AUB, Salaita claimed he was unable to secure further employment as a professor and had instead taken to writing and public speaking.
> Salaita did not delete any of his controversial tweets and continues to demonize Israel online through his Twitter account and in articles.
> He has also expressed support for convicted terrorist Rasmea Odeh
> 
> Q.You choose to post specifically people who promote the most vile antisemitic bigotry on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is playing the anti Semite card your best response?
> 
> *Sad.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What card?
> There's a legal definition of racist hate speech and BDS rhetoric fits it to the letter.
Click to expand...

Only if you believe the liars.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→   et al,
> 
> On the idea to Boycott "Israel."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several vantage points from which one can describe the Israel-Palestinian controversy.  One of the original perspective, conforming to the 1948 position held by the Arab High Committee, is the view to supports a "one state solution" in which Israel will be replaced by a Palestinian State composed of all the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine _(less the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan)_.  Essentially, everything west of the Jordan River.
> 
> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.  For centuries some Jews had sought a remedy for this in the establishment of a community in a local habitation preferably in Palestine, and Zionism, as we now know it, was the outcome of this aspiration.  Some see the establishment of the National Home as an example of a broad humanitarian effort and far-sighted statesmanship while others see the exact opposite.
> 
> One aspect embodied in the original organization of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement was that the movement would behave according to socially acceptable conventions or standards.  While it might present an opposing view, it would do so without resorting to "vicious ad hominem attacks."  The BDS Movement was a non-violent way to condemn the Palestinian occupation of the territories, to take an effective action to that end, ⇒ but also to condemn the unnecessary racist attacks on Jews.  Today, the BDS Platform is nothing more than a new delivery system for anti-Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Just My Opinion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



It is not occupation. Palestinians are squatters. The premise is false.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steven Salaita had an offer of a tenured faculty position revoked by the University of Illinois after a series of anti-Semitic tweets were uncovered in 2014.*
> Following the incident, Salaita was hired as the Said Chair of American Studies at the American University of Beirut (AUB), in 2015. However, AUB declined to offer Salaita tenureship after one year in the position.
> After leaving AUB, Salaita claimed he was unable to secure further employment as a professor and had instead taken to writing and public speaking.
> Salaita did not delete any of his controversial tweets and continues to demonize Israel online through his Twitter account and in articles.
> He has also expressed support for convicted terrorist Rasmea Odeh
> 
> Q.You choose to post specifically people who promote the most vile antisemitic bigotry on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is playing the anti Semite card your best response?
> 
> *Sad.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What card?
> There's a legal definition of racist hate speech and BDS rhetoric fits it to the letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you believe the liars.
Click to expand...


Aka you?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→   et al,
> 
> On the idea to Boycott "Israel."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several vantage points from which one can describe the Israel-Palestinian controversy.  One of the original perspective, conforming to the 1948 position held by the Arab High Committee, is the view to supports a "one state solution" in which Israel will be replaced by a Palestinian State composed of all the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine _(less the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan)_.  Essentially, everything west of the Jordan River.
> 
> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.  For centuries some Jews had sought a remedy for this in the establishment of a community in a local habitation preferably in Palestine, and Zionism, as we now know it, was the outcome of this aspiration.  Some see the establishment of the National Home as an example of a broad humanitarian effort and far-sighted statesmanship while others see the exact opposite.
> 
> One aspect embodied in the original organization of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement was that the movement would behave according to socially acceptable conventions or standards.  While it might present an opposing view, it would do so without resorting to "vicious ad hominem attacks."  The BDS Movement was a non-violent way to condemn the Palestinian occupation of the territories, to take an effective action to that end, ⇒ but also to condemn the unnecessary racist attacks on Jews.  Today, the BDS Platform is nothing more than a new delivery system for anti-Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Just My Opinion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.


The Jewish National Home is the alternative view. Peace was the original view.


----------



## theliq

American_Jihad said:


> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine


You are a TOTAL IDIOT


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and de[/stitutequote]
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS IS A COMPLETE LIE,Palestine was renown for their export of cereal crops,fruit and so much more,in 1866 the French Goverment THANKED THE PALESTINIAN PEOPLE FOR THE CEREAL CROPS EXPORTED TO THE SOUTH OF FRANCE THAT STAVED OFF FAMINE IN THAT PART OF FRANCE,,,this was long before the Jew Boys came along and stole the land of Palestine....Anyway the theives were not REAL JEWS BUT ZIONISTS,ONLY COVERTS TO JUDAISM OF PEOPLE/TRIBES MAINLY FROM CENTRAL ASIA AND EUROPE...AKA SYNTHETIC JEWS,WHO NOW RUN ISRAEL TODAY,THEY HAVE NO REASON TO BE IN PALESTINE BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT FROM THERE AND ARE NOT SEMITIC,THEY ARE WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING...FACT...EVEN THE ULTRA JEWS,REGARD THEM AS NON-JEWS
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→   et al,
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→   et al,
> 
> On the idea to Boycott "Israel."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several vantage points from which one can describe the Israel-Palestinian controversy.  One of the original perspective, conforming to the 1948 position held by the Arab High Committee, is the view to supports a "one state solution" in which Israel will be replaced by a Palestinian State composed of all the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine _(less the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan)_.  Essentially, everything west of the Jordan River.
> 
> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.  For centuries some Jews had sought a remedy for this in the establishment of a community in a local habitation preferably in Palestine, and Zionism, as we now know it, was the outcome of this aspiration.  Some see the establishment of the National Home as an example of a broad humanitarian effort and far-sighted statesmanship while others see the exact opposite.
> 
> One aspect embodied in the original organization of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement was that the movement would behave according to socially acceptable conventions or standards.  While it might present an opposing view, it would do so without resorting to "vicious ad hominem attacks."  The BDS Movement was a non-violent way to condemn the Palestinian occupation of the territories, to take an effective action to that end, ⇒ but also to condemn the unnecessary racist attacks on Jews.  Today, the BDS Platform is nothing more than a new delivery system for anti-Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Just My Opinion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jewish National Home is the alternative view. Peace was the original view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the idea to Boycott "Israel."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several vantage points from which one can describe the Israel-Palestinian controversy.  One of the original perspective, conforming to the 1948 position held by the Arab High Committee, is the view to supports a "one state solution" in which Israel will be replaced by a Palestinian State composed of all the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine _(less the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan)_.  Essentially, everything west of the Jordan River.
> 
> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.  For centuries some Jews had sought a remedy for this in the establishment of a community in a local habitation preferably in Palestine, and Zionism, as we now know it, was the outcome of this aspiration.  Some see the establishment of the National Home as an example of a broad humanitarian effort and far-sighted statesmanship while others see the exact opposite.
> 
> One aspect embodied in the original organization of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement was that the movement would behave according to socially acceptable conventions or standards.  While it might present an opposing view, it would do so without resorting to "vicious ad hominem attacks."  The BDS Movement was a non-violent way to condemn the Palestinian occupation of the territories, to take an effective action to that end, ⇒ but also to condemn the unnecessary racist attacks on Jews.  Today, the BDS Platform is nothing more than a new delivery system for anti-Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Just My Opinion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jewish National Home is the alternative view. Peace was the original view.
Click to expand...


Just a note,You know I Love you Tinne,but Please get rid of that new Avie of a girl with a gun...You are not a Zionist Terrorist Asshole BUT A PROUD PALESTINIAN...steve

Have you noticed recently poor Rocco has become unhinged,or is it just me,I really use to enjoy his posts


----------



## P F Tinmore

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→   et al,
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→   et al,
> 
> On the idea to Boycott "Israel."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several vantage points from which one can describe the Israel-Palestinian controversy.  One of the original perspective, conforming to the 1948 position held by the Arab High Committee, is the view to supports a "one state solution" in which Israel will be replaced by a Palestinian State composed of all the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine _(less the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan)_.  Essentially, everything west of the Jordan River.
> 
> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.  For centuries some Jews had sought a remedy for this in the establishment of a community in a local habitation preferably in Palestine, and Zionism, as we now know it, was the outcome of this aspiration.  Some see the establishment of the National Home as an example of a broad humanitarian effort and far-sighted statesmanship while others see the exact opposite.
> 
> One aspect embodied in the original organization of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement was that the movement would behave according to socially acceptable conventions or standards.  While it might present an opposing view, it would do so without resorting to "vicious ad hominem attacks."  The BDS Movement was a non-violent way to condemn the Palestinian occupation of the territories, to take an effective action to that end, ⇒ but also to condemn the unnecessary racist attacks on Jews.  Today, the BDS Platform is nothing more than a new delivery system for anti-Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Just My Opinion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jewish National Home is the alternative view. Peace was the original view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the idea to Boycott "Israel."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several vantage points from which one can describe the Israel-Palestinian controversy.  One of the original perspective, conforming to the 1948 position held by the Arab High Committee, is the view to supports a "one state solution" in which Israel will be replaced by a Palestinian State composed of all the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine _(less the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan)_.  Essentially, everything west of the Jordan River.
> 
> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.  For centuries some Jews had sought a remedy for this in the establishment of a community in a local habitation preferably in Palestine, and Zionism, as we now know it, was the outcome of this aspiration.  Some see the establishment of the National Home as an example of a broad humanitarian effort and far-sighted statesmanship while others see the exact opposite.
> 
> One aspect embodied in the original organization of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement was that the movement would behave according to socially acceptable conventions or standards.  While it might present an opposing view, it would do so without resorting to "vicious ad hominem attacks."  The BDS Movement was a non-violent way to condemn the Palestinian occupation of the territories, to take an effective action to that end, ⇒ but also to condemn the unnecessary racist attacks on Jews.  Today, the BDS Platform is nothing more than a new delivery system for anti-Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Just My Opinion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a radical alternative view to the concept of a Jewish National Home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jewish National Home is the alternative view. Peace was the original view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a note,You know I Love you Tinne,but Please get rid of that new Avie of a girl with a gun...You are not a Zionist Terrorist Asshole BUT A PROUD PALESTINIAN...steve
> 
> Have you noticed recently poor Rocco has become unhinged,or is it just me,I really use to enjoy his posts
Click to expand...

Actually, I am a proud conservative American. That is my daughter.

I agree. RoccoR has been going off the rails lately.


----------



## RoccoR

]• RE:  Boycott Israel
※→   theliq, et al,

*“Knowing where the trap is—that's the first step in evading it.”*​_― Frank Herbert, Dune _​OK, I can't resist...



theliq said:


> Have you noticed recently poor Rocco has become unhinged or is it just me,I really use to enjoy his posts


*(QUESTION)*

I'll bite...  Just what makes you think I'm mentally unbalanced or deranged?  Let's use the last posting that precipitated this remarkable observation.


P F Tinmore said:


> I agree. RoccoR has been going off the rails lately.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

All this over something that "isn't working."

Playing a case of anti Semite cards shows that you do not understand the problem.

*The Struggle against the Delegitimization of Israel and the Jews*

**


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> ]• RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→   theliq, et al,
> 
> *“Knowing where the trap is—that's the first step in evading it.”*​_― Frank Herbert, Dune _​OK, I can't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed recently poor Rocco has become unhinged or is it just me,I really use to enjoy his posts
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> I'll bite...  Just what makes you think I'm mentally unbalanced or deranged?  Let's use the last posting that precipitated this remarkable observation.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. RoccoR has been going off the rails lately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I don't want you to BITE at all Rocco,I just want you back,I've missed you and it hurts....With Great Respect,,,steve


----------



## RoccoR

]• RE: Boycott Israel
※→ theliq, et al,

I don't think I have changed _(at least not much)_ since my return from the regions in turmoil.  I think that in some regards, I've become ever more sensitive to those that oppose American Foreign Policy.  Having said that, no country's foreign policy is perfect; especially that of America, Israel, the surrounding Arab League nations → and the influences of the British, French and Russian.

And these nations do not always work in concert with each other → or with the same goals in mind.  Usually_ (not always)_ these nations _(and the leaders)_ have some reason or motivation towards the course of action _(foreign policy)_ takes.



theliq said:


> I don't want you to BITE at all Rocco,I just want you back,I've missed you and it hurts....With Great Respect,,,steve


*(COMMENT)*

In 1946 Elmer Berger (May 27, 1908 – October 5, 1996), a Jewish Reform Rabbi -- known for his anti-Zionism. idea, wrote a book called _The Jewish Dilemma_.  And in that book he said:

“So I write about Jews, in the faith that many men not all, but many → now feel moral indignation at the crimes perpetrated against Jews. I write in the further faith that many of those same men will try to do something for the Jews in the days beyond this war,  when people hopefully turn to the task of building a better, if not the perfect, world.”​
Elmer Berger made an observation in 1946:

“More books have been written about Jews in the last ten years than ever before. Yet everywhere around me I, hear the dire predictions that, after the war, anti-Semitism will be more virulent than ever.”​
THEN:

”More books have been written about Jews in the last ten years than ever before. Yet everywhere around me I hear the dire predictions that, after the war, anti-Semitism will be more virulent than ever. I do not believe this will be so. If it is, then  we shall have fought this terrible war for a worse, not a better world. But I do not know for sure, any more than do the prophets of despair.”​
As everyone knows, America contributes more aid to the Israelis than any other country in the region.  And American assistance helped Israel to be the most productive economy and industry --- of anywhere else in the region.  At the same time America is also a donor nation to the Palestinians to help in the establishment of self-governing institutions --- and --- both refugees, as well as the Jewish State?  Often _(if not nearly always)_ the US assistance in the 21st Century for both the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians, have been at cross purposes _(at least most of the time)_.  I find it a curious thing, if not tragically ironic, that the Israelis and the Arab extremist _(Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ agree that they want a similar solution with a similar outcome.  In 1946 → that similarity was so formed with a profile of separation and isolation of the Jews and they each want each with some sovereign control.  That is not so different from today's single state solution.

But today, I'm not sure if anyone really wants the Arab Palestinians set loose; even though they might not say so.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> ]• RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ theliq, et al,
> 
> I don't think I have changed _(at least not much)_ since my return from the regions in turmoil.  I think that in some regards, I've become ever more sensitive to those that oppose American Foreign Policy.  Having said that, no country's foreign policy is perfect; especially that of America, Israel, the surrounding Arab League nations → and the influences of the British, French and Russian.
> 
> And these nations do not always work in concert with each other → or with the same goals in mind.  Usually_ (not always)_ these nations _(and the leaders)_ have some reason or motivation towards the course of action _(foreign policy)_ takes.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want you to BITE at all Rocco,I just want you back,I've missed you and it hurts....With Great Respect,,,steve
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In 1946 Elmer Berger (May 27, 1908 – October 5, 1996), a Jewish Reform Rabbi -- known for his anti-Zionism. idea, wrote a book called _The Jewish Dilemma_.  And in that book he said:
> 
> “So I write about Jews, in the faith that many men not all, but many → now feel moral indignation at the crimes perpetrated against Jews. I write in the further faith that many of those same men will try to do something for the Jews in the days beyond this war,  when people hopefully turn to the task of building a better, if not the perfect, world.”​
> Elmer Berger made an observation in 1946:
> 
> “More books have been written about Jews in the last ten years than ever before. Yet everywhere around me I, hear the dire predictions that, after the war, anti-Semitism will be more virulent than ever.”​
> THEN:
> 
> ”More books have been written about Jews in the last ten years than ever before. Yet everywhere around me I hear the dire predictions that, after the war, anti-Semitism will be more virulent than ever. I do not believe this will be so. If it is, then  we shall have fought this terrible war for a worse, not a better world. But I do not know for sure, any more than do the prophets of despair.”​
> As everyone knows, America contributes more aid to the Israelis than any other country in the region.  And American assistance helped Israel to be the most productive economy and industry --- of anywhere else in the region.  At the same time America is also a donor nation to the Palestinians to help in the establishment of self-governing institutions --- and --- both refugees, as well as the Jewish State?  Often _(if not nearly always)_ the US assistance in the 21st Century for both the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians, have been at cross purposes _(at least most of the time)_.  I find it a curious thing, if not tragically ironic, that the Israelis and the Arab extremist _(Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ agree that they want a similar solution with a similar outcome.  In 1946 → that similarity was so formed with a profile of separation and isolation of the Jews and they each want each with some sovereign control.  That is not so different from today's single state solution.
> 
> But today, I'm not sure if anyone really wants the Arab Palestinians set loose; even though they might not say so.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Rocco,I have never said I do not want an Israel...(by the way Anti-Semitism,is not relevant because most Jewish Israelis,are not Semitic at all,you should use the term Anti-Zionist)BUT I do want a Free Palestine for the Semitic Palestinians,Why is this so hard to accomplish,loads of Countries are willing to support the Nation of Palestine.Both Jews and Palestinians are very gifted peoples.

Rocco,Thanks for your post,lets re-boot as Friends,regards steve


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ et al,

Observation!


*•  Michigan professor slammed after refusing to write letter of recommendation for student applying to study in Israel •*​Regarding Professor John Cheney-Lippold:

“I am very sorry, but I only scanned your first email a couple weeks ago and missed out on a key detail,” Cheney-Lippold wrote. “As you may know, many university departments have pledged an academic boycott against Israel in support of Palestinians living in Palestine. This boycott includes writing letters of recommendation for students planning to study there.”​


			
				UM spokesman Rick Fitzgerald • Fox News said:
			
		

> “the university has consistently opposed any boycott of Israeli institutions of higher education,” adding that “injecting personal politics into a decision regarding support for our students is counter to our values and expectations as an institution.”
> 
> In an earlier statement, the university said  it was “disappointed” in Cheney-Lippold and it will engage faculty “in deep discussions to clarify how the expression of our shared values plays out in support of all our students.”



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## member

RoccoR said:


> ]• RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→   theliq, et al,
> 
> *“Knowing where the trap is—that's the first step in evading it.”*​_― Frank Herbert, Dune _​OK, I can't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed recently poor Rocco has become unhinged or is it just me,I really use to enjoy his posts
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> I'll bite...  Just what makes you think I'm mentally unbalanced or deranged?  Let's use the last posting that precipitated this remarkable observation.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. RoccoR has been going off the rails lately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




 *"Just what makes you think I'm mentally unbalanced or deranged?  Let's use the last posting that precipitated this remarkable observation."*




 oh, i know what happened: They most  likely were reading 

 *their posts* by mistake....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australian broadcaster rejects BDS, will air Eurovision


----------



## Sixties Fan

South Africa quietly returns its ambassador to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

I’m a Chinese man from a Muslim country hoping to use my lens to capture the truth about Israel. The goal: impart a new perception about the people, the land, and the country of Israel.

The perceptions that this young man had about the Land of Israel could not have been more distorted from the actual truth. A trip to Israel completely changed the perceptions of this young Chinese man.

(full article and video online)

The truth about Israel from the most unexpected place


----------



## P F Tinmore

* BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate *
Israel sees the international boycott campaign as an existential threat to the Jewish state.

BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

OH for crying out loud*!*



P F Tinmore said:


> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.


*(COMMENT)*

Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel are suggesting that delegitimizing Israel, or holding it to a double standard not expected of other democratic nations, are perfectly OK.

So, is is perfectly OK to delegitimize the Palestinians, or holding the Palestinians to a double standard not expected of other nations.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel are suggesting that delegitimizing Israel, or holding it to a double standard not expected of other democratic nations, are perfectly OK.
> 
> So, is is perfectly OK to delegitimize the Palestinians, or holding the Palestinians to a double standard not expected of other nations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What double standard?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

They did not say in their presentation.  

v/r
R



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel are suggesting that delegitimizing Israel, or holding it to a double standard not expected of other democratic nations, are perfectly OK.
> 
> So, is is perfectly OK to delegitimize the Palestinians, or holding the Palestinians to a double standard not expected of other nations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What double standard?
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> They did not say in their presentation.
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel are suggesting that delegitimizing Israel, or holding it to a double standard not expected of other democratic nations, are perfectly OK.
> 
> So, is is perfectly OK to delegitimize the Palestinians, or holding the Palestinians to a double standard not expected of other nations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What double standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It is Israel's BS claim that there is a double standard. What is it?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.



Conflating the Nakba with the Shoah is most certainly anti-semitic.  It is NOT valid criticism of Israel.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel are suggesting that delegitimizing Israel, or holding it to a double standard not expected of other democratic nations, are perfectly OK.
> 
> So, is is perfectly OK to delegitimize the Palestinians, or holding the Palestinians to a double standard not expected of other nations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What double standard?
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter.  The question is whether the three D's (demonization, delegitimization, double standards) are appropriate to include in a definition of anti-semitism.  They are.


----------



## Hollie

Closing down the funding of Islamic terrorism. 


PayPal Closes Account with German NGO Linked to Palestinian Terror Group

PayPal shut down the account of a German NGO which has links to the terror group the Palestinian Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), Benjamin Weinthal reportedThursday in The Jerusalem Post.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel are suggesting that delegitimizing Israel, or holding it to a double standard not expected of other democratic nations, are perfectly OK.
> 
> So, is is perfectly OK to delegitimize the Palestinians, or holding the Palestinians to a double standard not expected of other nations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What double standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.  The question is whether the three D's (demonization, delegitimization, double standards) are appropriate to include in a definition of anti-semitism.  They are.
Click to expand...

Does not apply to BDS.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel are suggesting that delegitimizing Israel, or holding it to a double standard not expected of other democratic nations, are perfectly OK.
> 
> So, is is perfectly OK to delegitimize the Palestinians, or holding the Palestinians to a double standard not expected of other nations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What double standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.  The question is whether the three D's (demonization, delegitimization, double standards) are appropriate to include in a definition of anti-semitism.  They are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not apply to BDS.
Click to expand...



Sure does.  As BDS is practiced, if not BDS principle.  Though I would argue that the principles are problematic as well.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conflating the Nakba with the Shoah is most certainly anti-semitic.  It is NOT valid criticism of Israel.
Click to expand...

They did not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel talk about Trump’s Department of Education’s redefinition of antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Liz Jackson of Palestine Legal and JVP’s Tallie Ben Daniel are suggesting that delegitimizing Israel, or holding it to a double standard not expected of other democratic nations, are perfectly OK.
> 
> So, is is perfectly OK to delegitimize the Palestinians, or holding the Palestinians to a double standard not expected of other nations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What double standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.  The question is whether the three D's (demonization, delegitimization, double standards) are appropriate to include in a definition of anti-semitism.  They are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not apply to BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure does.  As BDS is practiced, if not BDS principle.  Though I would argue that the principles are problematic as well.
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Alt-Right March for Israel, Human Rights Activist Smeared as Anti-Semitic*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Israel Lobby's Growing Assault on Free Speech*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Israel Lobby's Growing Assault on Free Speech*



Incitement is not free speech. Ask Dareen Tatour


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordanian "Palestinian" bashes European Parliament for their policies on Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Authority continues to discourage Arabs living in Jerusalem from participating in Israel's upcoming Jerusalem municipal elections. Rather than encourage Jerusalem Arabs to seek influence in Jerusalem, the PA publicized the message of the head of the Greek Orthodox Church's Sebastia Patriarchate, Archbishop Atallah Hanna, calling on Jerusalem Arabs to boycott the elections. This follows the PA Fatwa Council's prohibition on running and voting in the October elections, which Palestinian Media Watch has reported on.

Hanna warned that the participation of Jerusalem Arabs who have submitted their candidacy to the elections "will be exploited in the media for the promotion of what is called 'the democratic state [of Israel]'":

"[Hanna said:] 'The correct national position is that these elections must be boycotted, both in terms of submitting candidacy and in terms of voting.' Archbishop Hanna demanded that those who want to submit candidacy in these elections change their decision, because their presence will be exploited in the media for the promotion of what is called 'the democratic state [of Israel].'"
[Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Sept. 12, 2018]

The PA and its leaders, including the Archbishop, repeatedly publicize its false accusation that Israel is "an apartheid state" that denies rights to Arabs in Israel. Elections with free participation by Jerusalem Arabs - both as candidates and as voters - is naturally a contradiction of this PA narrative and not good for their PR.

(full article online)

Palestinian Archbishop: Don't participate in Jerusalem municipal elections - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Continuing from last time, a BDS debate involving South Africa usually follows certain predictable patterns.  BDS advocates claim that those involved in the struggle to topple Apartheid in SA see the Arab-Israeli conflict in the same terms with Israelis serving as stand-ins for the Boers.  Various names are dropped, but since most Americans are unfamiliar with the cast of characters (and because most students at schools targeted for BDS campaigns weren’t even born when Apartheid existed or ended), the only two names with any resonance are Desmond Tutu and, of course, Nelson Mandela.

Because Reverend Tutu is a four-square champion for BDS, his support for a boycott or divestment program can only be trumped by invoking the name of Mandela whose relationship with Jews and Israel is more ambiguous.  One of the reasons an attempt a few years ago to break ties between the University of Johannesburg and Ben-Gurion University in Israel failed was because of Mandela’s involvement in the relationship between the two centers of learning.  This is why the endorsement of Mandela is so sought after that BDS advocates are not beyond using fraud to pretend to obtain it. 

Like most things, the actual relationship between Israel and South Africa (like the relationship between South Africa and every other country in the world – including Israel’s loudest critics) was a complicated affair.  As is usually the case when $$$s mix with global politics, few hands are clean when it comes to international affairs vis-à-vis pre-Mandela SA.  And South Africa’s relationship with Israel since Apartheid fell is as multi-faceted as one would expect between two such intense and vibrant societies.

(full article online)

BDS and South Africa part 2  (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs freak over Jews singing Hatikva on Temple Mount ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)

WATCH: The Bolt Report on Ari Fuld Murder and Eurovision Boycott Attempts


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online)
> 
> WATCH: The Bolt Report on Ari Fuld Murder and Eurovision Boycott Attempts


Tweedledee and Tweedledum.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cheney-Lippold, like other boycott defenders, points to the supposed 2005 “call of Palestinian civil society” to justify his singling out of Israel. “I support,” he says in comments to the student newspaper, “communities who organize themselves and ask for international support to achieve equal rights, freedom and to prevent violations of international law.” Set aside the absurdity of this reasoning (“Why am I not boycotting China on behalf of Tibet? Because China has been much more effective in stifling civil society!”). Focus instead on what Cheney- Lippold could have found out by Googling. The first endorser of the call of “civil society” is the Council of National and Islamic Forces (NIF) in Palestine, which includes Hamas, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and other groups that trade not only in violent resistance but in violence that directly targets noncombatants.

(full article online)

The BDS Movement's Academics Are Just as Unprincipled as Its Activists


----------



## Sixties Fan

Delek-Noble Energy announces $500m deal to allow Israeli gas exports to Egypt


----------



## Sixties Fan

Swedish far-right submits motion to recognize Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore

Victory: Arizona Federal Court Blocks Anti-Boycott Law

A federal court has blocked enforcement of Arizona Revised Statute § 35-393.01, a law that requires companies seeking to enter into contracts with the state to certify that they are not engaged in a boycott of Israel.

The decision came in response to a challenge by Mikkel Jordahl, an attorney with a solo law practice who faced a difficult choice between his personal commitment to boycotts in support of Palestinian freedom and his professional interest in contracting with the state to provide legal services to people incarcerated in Coconino County, Arizona. Represented by the ACLU, Jordahl challenged the law as a violation of his First Amendment right to engage in political boycotts. 

With this ruling, Arizona is blocked from enforcing its anti-boycott law pending final resolution of the case. In a similar case in Kansas, the state amended its anti-boycott law after a federal court blocked enforcement.

“This is the second time a federal court has blocked a law trying to prevent us from engaging in boycotts for Palestinian freedom,” said Palestine Legal director Dima Khalidi. “There are similar laws on the books in at least 25 states, as well as pending federal legislation. These laws all violate the First Amendment, and we expect that more courts will agree as these laws are challenged one by one.”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*25 September 2018*

*Labour conference votes for freeze of arms sales to Israel*

*



*

Delegates at the Labour Party conference in Liverpool today voted to support a freeze on arms sales to Israel after debating a motion on Palestine for the first time in living memory.

During the moving of the motion in the afternoon the conference floor became a sea of flags as delegates showed their support for Palestinians.

The unprecedented motion noted that that “the majority of Palestinian people were forcibly displaced from their homes” during the Nakba and condemned the “aggressive attempt to rewrite history and erase the victims of the 1948 war” [1].

It called for an “independent international investigation into Israel’s use of force against Palestinian demonstrators”, an “immediate and unconditional end to the illegal blockade and closure of Gaza” and “a freeze of UK Government arms sales to Israel” [2].

Labour conference votes for freeze of arms sales to Israel - Palestine Solidarity Campaign


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UK student conference: driving forward campus BDS*




Credit: Ryan Ashcroft
Students from over 35 different UK universities converged in Manchester at the weekend for a national conference on campus Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaigning.

The two day gathering included workshops on researching universities’ complicity with Israeli apartheid, effective divestment campaigning, building coalitions on campus, winning the case for BDS, media as a campaign tool, and mobilisation and ‘rapid reaction’ on campus.

UK student conference: driving forward campus BDS - Palestine Solidarity Campaign


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations

Over the past decade, as the prospects of peace between Israelis and Palestinians became ever slimmer, there has been a growing attention to—and, in some quarters, acceptance of—the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement targeting Israel, or BDS. Those drawn to the cause have likely come across the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based nonprofit organization that serves as the American umbrella group of the BDS movement and is arguably the most prominent promoter of BDS in the United States. The US Campaign, which is officially called Education for Just Peace in the Middle East, coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations “working to advocate for Palestinian rights and a shift in US policy … bound by commonly shared principles on Palestine solidarity as well as our anti-racism principles,” according to the group’s website. 

But as  _Tablet _confirmed , the group also helps facilitate tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and other groups the U.S. State Department designates as terror organizations.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations
> 
> Over the past decade, as the prospects of peace between Israelis and Palestinians became ever slimmer, there has been a growing attention to—and, in some quarters, acceptance of—the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement targeting Israel, or BDS. Those drawn to the cause have likely come across the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based nonprofit organization that serves as the American umbrella group of the BDS movement and is arguably the most prominent promoter of BDS in the United States. The US Campaign, which is officially called Education for Just Peace in the Middle East, coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations “working to advocate for Palestinian rights and a shift in US policy … bound by commonly shared principles on Palestine solidarity as well as our anti-racism principles,” according to the group’s website.
> 
> But as  _Tablet _confirmed , the group also helps facilitate tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and other groups the U.S. State Department designates as terror organizations.


BDS in non partisan. It is not affiliated with any political party.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Even taking the motion that passed at face value, it is largely meaningless. There have already been calls for setting up an international commission over the Gaza Strip border protests – backed by the secretary-general of the United Nations, no less – and Israel has simply ignored them. Labour has voted in the past to recognize a Palestinian state, so nothing new there either.

The third element of the motion, freezing British arms sales to Israel, is largely declarative, as Israel does not acquire any major weapons systems from Britain – just a few things that could easily be bought elsewhere. In fact, as far as arms sales go, British acquisitions of Israeli drones, missiles and airborne systems crucial to British operations – as well as most British military-flight training, which has been outsourced to an Israeli-led consortium – is more than tenfold the value of British arms bought by Israel.

(full article online)

U.K. Labour Party’s vote on Israel and Palestinians is an empty gesture from a spent political force


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel advocate Ofir Dayan says she’s worried about her safety after repeated threats and harassment from Students for Justice in Palestine

(full article online)

Israeli NY consul daughter: Columbia U not protecting me from Palestinian group


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wonderful news from Germany, a huge thank you to Christopher Ben Kushka, Ronnie Barkin and Majed Abusalama.

"JUSTITIA! BDS! Court rules in favour of #BDS, human rights and freedom of speech! 
Today the municpality of Oldenburg, Germany lost the process against BDS Initiative Oldenburg after a legal battle dragging on for more than two years. The municipality had withdrawn a public venue from the Initiative in 2016 which was scheduled to hold a BDS introduction event with Ronnie Barkan there. The court has now found that this was unlawful. The municpality must carry all costs of the legal process. Our way to renting public space is open and this will ease paving the way for BDS here locally.

We are positive that this will have positive repercussions in many other places in Germany. Important details and analysis about this remarkable day shall be shared later. 
But today is a day to party! For Palestine, for human rights, for BDS! Please celebrate with us! PLEASE SHARE!

(My gratitude also goes out to my lawyer who helped to rock this so well- you´re beautiful, shukran!)"






Friends of Palestine Network - FOPN


----------



## P F Tinmore

*British firm JCB helps Israel commit war crimes*

Occupation authorities have given residents of the Palestinian village of Khan al-Ahmar until 1 October to demolish their own homes.

Earlier this month Israel’s highest court gave final approval to destroy the West Bank village to make way for Israeli settlements.

If the residents don’t comply, Israel is expected to send in its bulldozers any day. It is almost certain they will include machines made by British firm JCB, whose equipment has been used for years to demolish Palestinian property in the occupied West Bank.

Destruction of Khan al-Ahmar would be a war crime under international law, and JCB executives are being warned they could face criminal liability for their role.

Last July, JCB equipment was spotted in the Bedouin villages of Khan al-Ahmar and Abu Nuwwar near East Jerusalem.





A JCB bulldozer, guarded by Israeli occupation forces, is used to uproot olive trees on private Palestinian land near Nabi Elias in the occupied West Bank in order to build a road for Israeli settlers, 16 January 2017.

 Keren Manor ActiveStills


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> *British firm JCB helps Israel commit war crimes*
> 
> Occupation authorities have given residents of the Palestinian village of Khan al-Ahmar until 1 October to demolish their own homes.
> 
> Earlier this month Israel’s highest court gave final approval to destroy the West Bank village to make way for Israeli settlements.
> 
> If the residents don’t comply, Israel is expected to send in its bulldozers any day. It is almost certain they will include machines made by British firm JCB, whose equipment has been used for years to demolish Palestinian property in the occupied West Bank.
> 
> Destruction of Khan al-Ahmar would be a war crime under international law, and JCB executives are being warned they could face criminal liability for their role.
> 
> Last July, JCB equipment was spotted in the Bedouin villages of Khan al-Ahmar and Abu Nuwwar near East Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A JCB bulldozer, guarded by Israeli occupation forces, is used to uproot olive trees on private Palestinian land near Nabi Elias in the occupied West Bank in order to build a road for Israeli settlers, 16 January 2017.
> 
> Keren Manor ActiveStills



I'm surprised you sleep at night, with this on your mind nonstop.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Norway gives “green light” to boycotts of Israel’s settlements *

Municipalities which boycott Israel’s illegal settlements do not violate Norway’s international obligations, a foreign ministry official has insisted, dealing a blow to right-wing parties that tried to have two such municipal boycotts rescinded.

Audun Halvorsen, state secretary at the foreign ministry, said early May that a boycott of “goods and services produced in settlements does not contradict Norway’s international commitments.”

His comments came after three right-wing parties had appealed boycotts in Trondheim and Tromsø
.
Norway gives "green light" to boycotts of Israel's settlements


----------



## Mindful

Who cares about Norway?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *British firm JCB helps Israel commit war crimes*
> 
> Occupation authorities have given residents of the Palestinian village of Khan al-Ahmar until 1 October to demolish their own homes.
> 
> Earlier this month Israel’s highest court gave final approval to destroy the West Bank village to make way for Israeli settlements.
> 
> If the residents don’t comply, Israel is expected to send in its bulldozers any day. It is almost certain they will include machines made by British firm JCB, whose equipment has been used for years to demolish Palestinian property in the occupied West Bank.
> 
> Destruction of Khan al-Ahmar would be a war crime under international law, and JCB executives are being warned they could face criminal liability for their role.
> 
> Last July, JCB equipment was spotted in the Bedouin villages of Khan al-Ahmar and Abu Nuwwar near East Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A JCB bulldozer, guarded by Israeli occupation forces, is used to uproot olive trees on private Palestinian land near Nabi Elias in the occupied West Bank in order to build a road for Israeli settlers, 16 January 2017.
> 
> Keren Manor ActiveStills



Your buddies better hurry up and make peace. At this rate, Palestine will be the size of Luxembourg.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *British firm JCB helps Israel commit war crimes*
> 
> Occupation authorities have given residents of the Palestinian village of Khan al-Ahmar until 1 October to demolish their own homes.
> 
> Earlier this month Israel’s highest court gave final approval to destroy the West Bank village to make way for Israeli settlements.
> 
> If the residents don’t comply, Israel is expected to send in its bulldozers any day. It is almost certain they will include machines made by British firm JCB, whose equipment has been used for years to demolish Palestinian property in the occupied West Bank.
> 
> Destruction of Khan al-Ahmar would be a war crime under international law, and JCB executives are being warned they could face criminal liability for their role.
> 
> Last July, JCB equipment was spotted in the Bedouin villages of Khan al-Ahmar and Abu Nuwwar near East Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A JCB bulldozer, guarded by Israeli occupation forces, is used to uproot olive trees on private Palestinian land near Nabi Elias in the occupied West Bank in order to build a road for Israeli settlers, 16 January 2017.
> 
> Keren Manor ActiveStills



Yawn... Tit for Tat. Jordan did the same thing to the Israelis in E. Jerusalem. Wasn’t around then but I bet no one got upset about it ( except the Israelis)


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Ecocertifmrl

Mindful said:


> Who cares about Norway?


Norway is socially devoloped to a respectable level so Norway has a great influence on the rest of the world. But of course Norway simply does it because it is right.


----------



## keepitreal

ROFLMFAO

Who cares who boycotts... boycott away

God, the God and Father of Christ, is in control
He will do, allow and bring about what He wants


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Reshaping US aid to the Palestinians
※→  et al,

Someone remind me again...



P F Tinmore said:


> For the Greatest Benefit of Mankind!


*(QUESTION)*

What contribution to the benefit of mankind _(in recognition of academic, cultural, or scientific advances)_ has come out of the West Bank or Gaza Strip in the last century?

My memory false me...

Even Somalia has a Nobel Nominee (Dr Hawa Abdi). 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Norway?
> 
> 
> 
> Norway is socially devoloped to a respectable level so Norway has a great influence on the rest of the world. But of course Norway simply does it because it is right.
Click to expand...


*"Socially developed"* is a European codeword for _*"ready to get raped".*_


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Norway?
> 
> 
> 
> Norway is socially devoloped to a respectable level so Norway has a great influence on the rest of the world. But of course Norway simply does it because it is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Socially developed"* is a European codeword for _*"ready to get raped".*_
Click to expand...

Rt


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Norway?
> 
> 
> 
> Norway is socially devoloped to a respectable level so Norway has a great influence on the rest of the world. But of course Norway simply does it because it is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Socially developed"* is a European codeword for _*"ready to get raped".*_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rt
Click to expand...

2nd favorite Pallywood channel after  IranTV.
And even they're already pointing at Your Jihadi filth as a problem for the west.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Norway?
> 
> 
> 
> Norway is socially devoloped to a respectable level so Norway has a great influence on the rest of the world. But of course Norway simply does it because it is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Socially developed"* is a European codeword for _*"ready to get raped".*_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd favorite Pallywood channel after  IranTV.
> And even they're already pointing at Your Jihadi filth as a problem for the west.
Click to expand...

I'm interested in the source if you have that.


----------



## Mindful

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Norway?
> 
> 
> 
> Norway is socially devoloped to a respectable level so Norway has a great influence on the rest of the world. But of course Norway simply does it because it is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Socially developed"* is a European codeword for _*"ready to get raped".*_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd favorite Pallywood channel after  IranTV.
> And even they're already pointing at Your Jihadi filth as a problem for the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm interested in the source if you have that.
Click to expand...


I bet you're not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Reshaping US aid to the Palestinians
> ※→  et al,
> 
> Someone remind me again...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Greatest Benefit of Mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What contribution to the benefit of mankind _(in recognition of academic, cultural, or scientific advances)_ has come out of the West Bank or Gaza Strip in the last century?
> 
> My memory false me...
> 
> Even Somalia has a Nobel Nominee (Dr Hawa Abdi).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

A hundred years resistance to occupation. Nobody else can make that claim.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Reshaping US aid to the Palestinians
> ※→  et al,
> 
> Someone remind me again...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Greatest Benefit of Mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What contribution to the benefit of mankind _(in recognition of academic, cultural, or scientific advances)_ has come out of the West Bank or Gaza Strip in the last century?
> 
> My memory false me...
> 
> Even Somalia has a Nobel Nominee (Dr Hawa Abdi).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hundred years resistance to occupation. Nobody else can make that claim.
Click to expand...


Just you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

2 Israeli firms chosen to aid NYC in quest to be cybersecurity ‘global leader’


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Reshaping US aid to the Palestinians
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Yeah, think about that.  _(How is that working out for the Arab Palestinian?)_



P F Tinmore said:


> A hundred years resistance to occupation. Nobody else can make that claim.


*(COMMENT)*

A people, their culture, and their nation do not prosper from the imapct of a century of war.  _(And BTW, the Kurds have been in conflict since the Treaty of Sevres (1923) was replaced.) _

Leaders do not get recognized with the honors of a Nobel Prize for "War;" → but for "Peace."   A "resistance movement" that is dragged-on for Century is NOT considered successful.  And a despotic leadership of a culture like that of the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and Jerusalem shows no real wisdom if all they can pass from generation-to-generation is hostility, hatred and war.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Reshaping US aid to the Palestinians
> ※→  et al,
> 
> Someone remind me again...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Greatest Benefit of Mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What contribution to the benefit of mankind _(in recognition of academic, cultural, or scientific advances)_ has come out of the West Bank or Gaza Strip in the last century?
> 
> My memory false me...
> 
> Even Somalia has a Nobel Nominee (Dr Hawa Abdi).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hundred years resistance to occupation. Nobody else can make that claim.
Click to expand...


There has not been an "occupation" for 100 years. Only you would make that nonsense claim.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> A people, their culture, and their nation do not prosper from the imapct of a century of war.


It is Israel's war. The Palestinians have no choice.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Reshaping US aid to the Palestinians
> ※→  et al,
> 
> Someone remind me again...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Greatest Benefit of Mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What contribution to the benefit of mankind _(in recognition of academic, cultural, or scientific advances)_ has come out of the West Bank or Gaza Strip in the last century?
> 
> My memory false me...
> 
> Even Somalia has a Nobel Nominee (Dr Hawa Abdi).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hundred years resistance to occupation. Nobody else can make that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has not been an "occupation" for 100 years. Only you would make that nonsense claim.
Click to expand...

The British occupied Palestine in 1917. When was Palestine *not* occupied since then.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Reshaping US aid to the Palestinians
> ※→  et al,
> 
> Someone remind me again...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Greatest Benefit of Mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What contribution to the benefit of mankind _(in recognition of academic, cultural, or scientific advances)_ has come out of the West Bank or Gaza Strip in the last century?
> 
> My memory false me...
> 
> Even Somalia has a Nobel Nominee (Dr Hawa Abdi).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hundred years resistance to occupation. Nobody else can make that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has not been an "occupation" for 100 years. Only you would make that nonsense claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British occupied Palestine in 1917. When was Palestine *not* occupied since then.
Click to expand...

Short memory or no memory?

The Muslims occupied the Land of Israel/Palestine from the 7th century on.

The Crusaders occupied the Land of Israel/Palestine from the 11th century.

The Turkish Ottomans occupied the Land of Israel/Palestine 700 years ago until the end of WWI

When was the Land of Israel/Palestine NOT occupied by invaders since the Romans?

There has NEVER been a "country" named "Palestine" which is what you keep trying to push and make ignorant people believe.

The Palestinian Arabs are as much invaders, as the Romans, the Greeks, the Crusaders, the Ottomans and the British. 

Winning a war, in 1917 and taking over from previous invaders is what happens in war.

The only reason the Arabs have not been happy since then, is because they were not given sovereignty over all of it, and the Jews were at the time, until most was taken from them and given to ONE Arab clan, the Hashemites.

And what that clan took and did not give back in 1948, to the Arabs, any more then the Muslims in Egypt did.

British, Egyptian, Hashemite invaders of the Land of Israel, the indigenous ancient homeland of the Jewish People.

NOT  Palestinian Arabs, Arabs of any kind.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Reshaping US aid to the Palestinians
> ※→  et al,
> 
> Someone remind me again...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Greatest Benefit of Mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What contribution to the benefit of mankind _(in recognition of academic, cultural, or scientific advances)_ has come out of the West Bank or Gaza Strip in the last century?
> 
> My memory false me...
> 
> Even Somalia has a Nobel Nominee (Dr Hawa Abdi).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hundred years resistance to occupation. Nobody else can make that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has not been an "occupation" for 100 years. Only you would make that nonsense claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British occupied Palestine in 1917. When was Palestine *not* occupied since then.
Click to expand...


You're a bit befuddled. You have this notion that the geographic area called Palestine was a something other than a geographic area controlled by the Turks.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>


 

WATCH: IDF Protects Israelis from Massive, Violent Gaza Mobs

  The " Jewish Voice for Peace" wants the Israelis to be a minority in time and to stop shooting at Palestinians ?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*France.*






I thought BDS was illegal in France,  Oh well.


----------



## Flash

Boycott Israel?  Does that mean I can't buy IMI ammo?  That is good ammo.

I am still pissed about the USS Liberty incident but I still buy IMI ammo.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Washington Free Beacon
_*Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups*
_
Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
_





Hamas leaders Fathi Hammad (2R) and Mahmoud al-Zahar (2L) / Getty Images

An American umbrella group of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement (BDS) against Israel facilitates tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes numerous U.S.-designated terrorist organizations, according to a new report.

The U.S. Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based nonprofit that coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations, is a fiscal sponsor of the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), which is based in the West Bank and Gaza, Tablet magazine reported Friday.

The BNC, created in Ramallah in 2007, counts the Council of National and Islamic Forces, commonly known as PNIF, among its members. Five different U.S-designated terrorist organizations are members of PNIF: Hamas, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), the Popular Front – General Command (PFLP-GC), the Palestine Liberation Front, and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).


"Since its founding, the BNC has frequently and openly collaborated with known leaders of these terror organizations," Tablet reported. "In 2015, for example, the BNC held a press conference to pressure the Palestinian government not to import gas from Israel, featuring a speech by Khalida Jarrar, then a member of the Palestinian parliament for the PFLP and still an active official in the terror group. A video of the BNC-hosted press conference features Jarrar seated alongside BNC secretariat member Omar Barghouti."
_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Washington Free Beacon
> _*Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups*
> _
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leaders Fathi Hammad (2R) and Mahmoud al-Zahar (2L) / Getty Images
> 
> An American umbrella group of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement (BDS) against Israel facilitates tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes numerous U.S.-designated terrorist organizations, according to a new report.
> 
> The U.S. Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based nonprofit that coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations, is a fiscal sponsor of the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), which is based in the West Bank and Gaza, Tablet magazine reported Friday.
> 
> The BNC, created in Ramallah in 2007, counts the Council of National and Islamic Forces, commonly known as PNIF, among its members. Five different U.S-designated terrorist organizations are members of PNIF: Hamas, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), the Popular Front – General Command (PFLP-GC), the Palestine Liberation Front, and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).
> 
> 
> "Since its founding, the BNC has frequently and openly collaborated with known leaders of these terror organizations," Tablet reported. "In 2015, for example, the BNC held a press conference to pressure the Palestinian government not to import gas from Israel, featuring a speech by Khalida Jarrar, then a member of the Palestinian parliament for the PFLP and still an active official in the terror group. A video of the BNC-hosted press conference features Jarrar seated alongside BNC secretariat member Omar Barghouti."_


Oooo, terrorists. Is name calling all you got?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Free Beacon
> _*Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups*
> _
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leaders Fathi Hammad (2R) and Mahmoud al-Zahar (2L) / Getty Images
> 
> An American umbrella group of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement (BDS) against Israel facilitates tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes numerous U.S.-designated terrorist organizations, according to a new report.
> 
> The U.S. Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based nonprofit that coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations, is a fiscal sponsor of the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), which is based in the West Bank and Gaza, Tablet magazine reported Friday.
> 
> The BNC, created in Ramallah in 2007, counts the Council of National and Islamic Forces, commonly known as PNIF, among its members. Five different U.S-designated terrorist organizations are members of PNIF: Hamas, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), the Popular Front – General Command (PFLP-GC), the Palestine Liberation Front, and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).
> 
> 
> "Since its founding, the BNC has frequently and openly collaborated with known leaders of these terror organizations," Tablet reported. "In 2015, for example, the BNC held a press conference to pressure the Palestinian government not to import gas from Israel, featuring a speech by Khalida Jarrar, then a member of the Palestinian parliament for the PFLP and still an active official in the terror group. A video of the BNC-hosted press conference features Jarrar seated alongside BNC secretariat member Omar Barghouti."_
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, terrorists. Is name calling all you got?
Click to expand...


Your hurt feelings are a hoot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Free Beacon
> _*Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups*
> _
> Report: Leading BDS Organization Tied to Palestinian Terrorist Groups
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas leaders Fathi Hammad (2R) and Mahmoud al-Zahar (2L) / Getty Images
> 
> An American umbrella group of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement (BDS) against Israel facilitates tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes numerous U.S.-designated terrorist organizations, according to a new report.
> 
> The U.S. Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based nonprofit that coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations, is a fiscal sponsor of the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC), which is based in the West Bank and Gaza, Tablet magazine reported Friday.
> 
> The BNC, created in Ramallah in 2007, counts the Council of National and Islamic Forces, commonly known as PNIF, among its members. Five different U.S-designated terrorist organizations are members of PNIF: Hamas, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), the Popular Front – General Command (PFLP-GC), the Palestine Liberation Front, and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).
> 
> 
> "Since its founding, the BNC has frequently and openly collaborated with known leaders of these terror organizations," Tablet reported. "In 2015, for example, the BNC held a press conference to pressure the Palestinian government not to import gas from Israel, featuring a speech by Khalida Jarrar, then a member of the Palestinian parliament for the PFLP and still an active official in the terror group. A video of the BNC-hosted press conference features Jarrar seated alongside BNC secretariat member Omar Barghouti."_
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, terrorists. Is name calling all you got?
Click to expand...


Don't be mean to the terrorists, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*RISE OF PALESTINIAN CIVIL RIGHTS MOVEMENT*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over 80 Fliers Promoting University of Missouri Event With Israeli Journalist ‘Systematically Torn Down’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Over 80 Fliers Promoting University of Missouri Event With Israeli Journalist ‘Systematically Torn Down’


The Palestinian village of Najd was attacked and depopulated days before the 1948 war. The people fled to Gaza. Israel destroyed Najd and built the settlement of Sderot on its ruins. Israel has never legally acquired that territory.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

You keep bringing up this issue of "legally acquired that territory."  I don't think you can define that by statute or established protocol.



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 80 Fliers Promoting University of Missouri Event With Israeli Journalist ‘Systematically Torn Down’
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian village of Najd was attacked and depopulated days before the 1948 war. The people fled to Gaza. Israel destroyed Najd and built the settlement of Sderot on its ruins. Israel has never legally acquired that territory.
Click to expand...

*(QUESTION)*

Please answer these simple questions so that we may understand and appreciate your position better.

•  Comparatively speaking, how doyou tell the difference between "legally" and "Illegally" acquired territory?

•  Just how would the Arab Palestinians acquire territory legally?

•  What specific laws are you citing as an authority for your position?​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You keep bringing up this issue of "legally acquired that territory."  I don't think you can define that by statute or established protocol.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 80 Fliers Promoting University of Missouri Event With Israeli Journalist ‘Systematically Torn Down’
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian village of Najd was attacked and depopulated days before the 1948 war. The people fled to Gaza. Israel destroyed Najd and built the settlement of Sderot on its ruins. Israel has never legally acquired that territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Please answer these simple questions so that we may understand and appreciate your position better.
> 
> •  Comparatively speaking, how doyou tell the difference between "legally" and "Illegally" acquired territory?
> 
> •  Just how would the Arab Palestinians acquire territory legally?
> 
> •  What specific laws are you citing as an authority for your position?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> • Comparatively speaking, how doyou tell the difference between "legally" and "Illegally" acquired territory?


Illegally would be conquest by force. Legally would be that the territory was ceded to Israel by treaty.


RoccoR said:


> • Just how would the Arab Palestinians acquire territory legally?


The village of Najd predated the Ottoman Empire by an unknown nember of years without question.


RoccoR said:


> • What specific laws are you citing as an authority for your position?


There are laws governing the acquisition of territory and military conquest is not one of them.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel group calls on E.U. to cancel Israeli-Palestinian gathering


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Well, I think you got this all wrong.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Comparatively speaking, how do you tell the difference between "legally" and "Illegally" acquired territory?
> 
> 
> 
> Illegally would be conquest by force. Legally would be that the territory was ceded to Israel by treaty.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There legal and binding clause is:



			
				CHAPTER I: PURPOSES AND PRINCIPLES said:
			
		

> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the *threat* or *use of force* against the *territorial integrity or political independence* of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.




The elements of the Arab League, acting in support of the Arab Palestinians, used both Threats or Actual Force on the Israelis to destroy the political sovereignty and territorial integrity of the Jewish State. 



			
				Part I- Political Clause - Section I - Territorial Clauses - Article 16 → Treaty of Lausanne said:
			
		

> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.




This clause is the clause that rendered the future disposition of the territory (the portion in question) into the hands of the Allied Powers.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Just how would the Arab Palestinians acquire territory legally?
> 
> 
> 
> The village of Najd predated the Ottoman Empire by an unknown nember of years without question.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*



			
				CHAPTER I: PURPOSES AND PRINCIPLES said:
			
		

> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.


During the course of armed conflict or Urban Renual, demarcations, political jurisdiction and subdivisions are often changed.  In that region of the world, the names of places destroyed and built over change and alter the landscape.  It is a domestic issue that is beyond international intervention.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What specific laws are you citing as an authority for your position?
> 
> 
> 
> There are laws governing the acquisition of territory and military conquest is not one of them.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Actually, there is NO Internationally agreed upon protocol on the acquisition of territory other than what I have previously cited.  And the Customary Law is all over the road.  What we do know is that the Arab Palestinians have not had much success in establishing sovereignty _(almost none)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, I think you got this all wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Comparatively speaking, how do you tell the difference between "legally" and "Illegally" acquired territory?
> 
> 
> 
> Illegally would be conquest by force. Legally would be that the territory was ceded to Israel by treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There legal and binding clause is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAPTER I: PURPOSES AND PRINCIPLES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the *threat* or *use of force* against the *territorial integrity or political independence* of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The elements of the Arab League, acting in support of the Arab Palestinians, used both Threats or Actual Force on the Israelis to destroy the political sovereignty and territorial integrity of the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part I- Political Clause - Section I - Territorial Clauses - Article 16 → Treaty of Lausanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This clause is the clause that rendered the future disposition of the territory (the portion in question) into the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Just how would the Arab Palestinians acquire territory legally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The village of Najd predated the Ottoman Empire by an unknown nember of years without question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAPTER I: PURPOSES AND PRINCIPLES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the course of armed conflict or Urban Renual, demarcations, political jurisdiction and subdivisions are often changed.  In that region of the world, the names of places destroyed and built over change and alter the landscape.  It is a domestic issue that is beyond international intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What specific laws are you citing as an authority for your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are laws governing the acquisition of territory and military conquest is not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, there is NO Internationally agreed upon protocol on the acquisition of territory other than what I have previously cited.  And the Customary Law is all over the road.  What we do know is that the Arab Palestinians have not had much success in establishing sovereignty _(almost none)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The elements of the Arab League, acting in support of the Arab Palestinians, used both Threats or Actual Force on the Israelis to destroy the political sovereignty and territorial integrity of the Jewish State.


Palestine has international borders. Israel has no borders.

So who was violating whose territory?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, I think you got this all wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Comparatively speaking, how do you tell the difference between "legally" and "Illegally" acquired territory?
> 
> 
> 
> Illegally would be conquest by force. Legally would be that the territory was ceded to Israel by treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There legal and binding clause is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAPTER I: PURPOSES AND PRINCIPLES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the *threat* or *use of force* against the *territorial integrity or political independence* of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The elements of the Arab League, acting in support of the Arab Palestinians, used both Threats or Actual Force on the Israelis to destroy the political sovereignty and territorial integrity of the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part I- Political Clause - Section I - Territorial Clauses - Article 16 → Treaty of Lausanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This clause is the clause that rendered the future disposition of the territory (the portion in question) into the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • Just how would the Arab Palestinians acquire territory legally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The village of Najd predated the Ottoman Empire by an unknown nember of years without question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAPTER I: PURPOSES AND PRINCIPLES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the course of armed conflict or Urban Renual, demarcations, political jurisdiction and subdivisions are often changed.  In that region of the world, the names of places destroyed and built over change and alter the landscape.  It is a domestic issue that is beyond international intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What specific laws are you citing as an authority for your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are laws governing the acquisition of territory and military conquest is not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, there is NO Internationally agreed upon protocol on the acquisition of territory other than what I have previously cited.  And the Customary Law is all over the road.  What we do know is that the Arab Palestinians have not had much success in establishing sovereignty _(almost none)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> This clause is the clause that rendered the future disposition of the territory (the portion in question) into the hands of the Allied Powers.


The Allied Powers did not acquire sovereignty over that territory. They held it in trust for the inhabitants until they could stand alone.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Allied Powers did not acquire sovereignty over that territory. They held it in trust for the inhabitants until they could stand alone.



Sometimes you make it weirdly hard to argue with you. Yep.  Until they could stand alone.  Jewish Palestinians got that shit sorted out.  What is taking the Arab Palestinians so long to be able to "stand alone"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Allied Powers did not acquire sovereignty over that territory. They held it in trust for the inhabitants until they could stand alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you make it weirdly hard to argue with you. Yep.  Until they could stand alone.  Jewish Palestinians got that shit sorted out.  What is taking the Arab Palestinians so long to be able to "stand alone"?
Click to expand...

Everything they tried to do Britain shut them down.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

OH, you are so confused.  You do not even know what the term "Palestine" actually means; let alone understand the borders.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elements of the Arab League, acting in support of the Arab Palestinians, used both Threats or Actual Force on the Israelis to destroy the political sovereignty and territorial integrity of the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders. Israel has no borders.
> 
> So who was violating whose territory?
Click to expand...

*(IMPORTANT REFERENCE)*
​


			
				2012- UN Memo on the Issue of the use of the name Palestine • (Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs said:
			
		

> ​


*SOURCE:* Under Secretary General for Legal Affairs Legal Affairs​*(COMMENT)*

Of course, you would have a dispute over the borders.  Both the major Arab Palestinian factions _(Ramallah Government and Gaza Government)_ have their own particular view on this matter.

In the eyes of many Arab Palestinians, particularly those involved hostilities and in the support of violence, your view "must be" the proper view.  Otherwise, the entire justification for the actions of the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters, begins to unravel.

The term "Palestine" does not mean what you think it means.  While there is no legal impediment in using the term "Palestine" as to describe the geographic area once under the Mandate for Palestine, the boundaries of that geographic area did not constitute a self-governing institution _(a state)_.  Take a few minutes to read and understand the Memo.

As for the borders of Israel, they are actual and physical.  The sovereignty of Israel is not theoretical but enforced and treated as a fact in reality.  YOU touch the border. It has the quality of real substance, a tangible object.  It is not some pipe dream that the Arab Palestinians and fantasy.

Now that does not mean that the Arab Palestinians can live as refugees in self-imposed enclaves run by the UNRWA.  But the Arab Palestinians do this at the own discretion.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, you are so confused.  You do not even know what the term "Palestine" actually means; let alone understand the borders.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elements of the Arab League, acting in support of the Arab Palestinians, used both Threats or Actual Force on the Israelis to destroy the political sovereignty and territorial integrity of the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders. Israel has no borders.
> 
> So who was violating whose territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(IMPORTANT REFERENCE)*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 2012- UN Memo on the Issue of the use of the name Palestine • (Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220693​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SOURCE:* Under Secretary General for Legal Affairs Legal Affairs​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course, you would have a dispute over the borders.  Both the major Arab Palestinian factions _(Ramallah Government and Gaza Government)_ have their own particular view on this matter.
> 
> In the eyes of many Arab Palestinians, particularly those involved hostilities and in the support of violence, your view "must be" the proper view.  Otherwise, the entire justification for the actions of the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters, begins to unravel.
> 
> The term "Palestine" does not mean what you think it means.  While there is no legal impediment in using the term "Palestine" as to describe the geographic area once under the Mandate for Palestine, the boundaries of that geographic area did not constitute a self-governing institution _(a state)_.  Take a few minutes to read and understand the Memo.
> 
> As for the borders of Israel, they are actual and physical.  The sovereignty of Israel is not theoretical but enforced and treated as a fact in reality.  YOU touch the border. It has the quality of real substance, a tangible object.  It is not some pipe dream that the Arab Palestinians and fantasy.
> 
> Now that does not mean that the Arab Palestinians can live as refugees in self-imposed enclaves run by the UNRWA.  But the Arab Palestinians do this at the own discretion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You ducked my question. Here is a map of Palestine that includes its defined international boundaries.







These are the same international boundaries that were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice agreements. (After the Mandate left Palestine.) There were no borders mentioned for Israel.

The Armistice agreements mentioned Palestine many times and twice called the land inside those boundaries Palestine. There was no mention of a place called Israel. Palestine was divided into three areas of occupation by armistice lines that were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. Israel does not recognize those lines as its borders.

BTW, the armistice was called by a UN Security Council resolution. Nobody lost that war.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine has international borders. Israel has no borders.



You forgot to append “....because I say so” to your legal ruling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders. Israel has no borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to append “....because I say so” to your legal ruling.
Click to expand...

I just post what the documents say. You can argue with the documents if you like.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders. Israel has no borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to append “....because I say so” to your legal ruling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just post what the documents say. You can argue with the documents if you like.
Click to expand...


You mindlessly cut and paste without understanding what you cut and paste.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders. Israel has no borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to append “....because I say so” to your legal ruling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just post what the documents say. You can argue with the documents if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mindlessly cut and paste without understanding what you cut and paste.
Click to expand...

So, are you going to refute my post or just blabber on about nothing?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders. Israel has no borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to append “....because I say so” to your legal ruling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just post what the documents say. You can argue with the documents if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mindlessly cut and paste without understanding what you cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you going to refute my post or just blabber on about nothing?
Click to expand...


What is there to refute?

That cut and paste map has been dumped repeatedly here: The Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate, as elsewhere.

Monty cut and pasted it multiple times across multiple threads and you picked it up and are now cutting and pasting it.

What are you suggesting the map represents?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders. Israel has no borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to append “....because I say so” to your legal ruling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just post what the documents say. You can argue with the documents if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mindlessly cut and paste without understanding what you cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you going to refute my post or just blabber on about nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is there to refute?
> 
> That cut and paste map has been dumped repeatedly here: The Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate, as elsewhere.
> 
> Monty cut and pasted it multiple times across multiple threads and you picked it up and are now cutting and pasting it.
> 
> What are you suggesting the map represents?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to append “....because I say so” to your legal ruling.
> 
> 
> 
> I just post what the documents say. You can argue with the documents if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mindlessly cut and paste without understanding what you cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you going to refute my post or just blabber on about nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is there to refute?
> 
> That cut and paste map has been dumped repeatedly here: The Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate, as elsewhere.
> 
> Monty cut and pasted it multiple times across multiple threads and you picked it up and are now cutting and pasting it.
> 
> What are you suggesting the map represents?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Your usual retreat. There's no reason for you to spam this with your usual cutting and pasting. 

There is a thread dedicated for that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OH, you are so confused.  You do not even know what the term "Palestine" actually means; let alone understand the borders.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elements of the Arab League, acting in support of the Arab Palestinians, used both Threats or Actual Force on the Israelis to destroy the political sovereignty and territorial integrity of the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders. Israel has no borders.
> 
> So who was violating whose territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(IMPORTANT REFERENCE)*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 2012- UN Memo on the Issue of the use of the name Palestine • (Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220693​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SOURCE:* Under Secretary General for Legal Affairs Legal Affairs​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of course, you would have a dispute over the borders.  Both the major Arab Palestinian factions _(Ramallah Government and Gaza Government)_ have their own particular view on this matter.
> 
> In the eyes of many Arab Palestinians, particularly those involved hostilities and in the support of violence, your view "must be" the proper view.  Otherwise, the entire justification for the actions of the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters, begins to unravel.
> 
> The term "Palestine" does not mean what you think it means.  While there is no legal impediment in using the term "Palestine" as to describe the geographic area once under the Mandate for Palestine, the boundaries of that geographic area did not constitute a self-governing institution _(a state)_.  Take a few minutes to read and understand the Memo.
> 
> As for the borders of Israel, they are actual and physical.  The sovereignty of Israel is not theoretical but enforced and treated as a fact in reality.  YOU touch the border. It has the quality of real substance, a tangible object.  It is not some pipe dream that the Arab Palestinians and fantasy.
> 
> Now that does not mean that the Arab Palestinians can live as refugees in self-imposed enclaves run by the UNRWA.  But the Arab Palestinians do this at the own discretion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ducked my question. Here is a map of Palestine that includes its defined international boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the same international boundaries that were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice agreements. (After the Mandate left Palestine.) There were no borders mentioned for Israel.
> 
> The Armistice agreements mentioned Palestine many times and twice called the land inside those boundaries Palestine. There was no mention of a place called Israel. Palestine was divided into three areas of occupation by armistice lines that were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. Israel does not recognize those lines as its borders.
> 
> BTW, the armistice was called by a UN Security Council resolution. Nobody lost that war.
Click to expand...


Yup, the Muzzies really fucked that up, eh?
At the rate they're going, when they finally get a State of Palestine, it'll be the size of Lichtenstein.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Oh, there you go again...



P F Tinmore said:


> You ducked my question. Here is a map of Palestine that includes its defined international boundaries.
> 
> These are the same international boundaries that were referenced in the 1949 UN Armistice agreements. (After the Mandate left Palestine.) There were no borders mentioned for Israel.
> 
> The Armistice agreements mentioned Palestine many times and twice called the land inside those boundaries Palestine. There was no mention of a place called Israel. Palestine was divided into three areas of occupation by armistice lines that were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. Israel does not recognize those lines as its borders.
> 
> BTW, the armistice was called by a UN Security Council resolution. Nobody lost that war.


*[REFERENCE for UN MAP 103.1(b)]*



​
*(COMMENT)*

As you can see, this is not a "Map of Palestine;" but rather this is a "Map of the Plan of Partition" _(Base Survey Map of 1946 as Modified to depict the recommendations of A/RES/181 II 1947)_  You know, it is the Annex to that Resolution that you claimed never happened.  I won't be so naive as to claim foul.  However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.

Contrary to your statement, it is an outline of International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and some self-governing institution called Palestine.  The actual authority for the Government of Palestine was the UK.

"Between July 1920 and May 1948, Palestine was a legal entity but it is not a sovereign state. Palestine was considered a territory administered under "Mandate of Palestine" by the United Kingdom, who was entirely responsible both for its internal administration and for its foreign affairs.

As you mentioned the "Armistice Agreements," I find it necessary to bring to your attention that the entirety of the territory → on the day the agreements were signed → formerly under the Mandate of Palestine, was either under the control of the State of Israel - or - one of the members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_.  There again, no self-governing institution called "Palestine" was mention.  In fact, up until the Resolution on Palestine was adopted at the Seventh Arab League Summit, Rabat, Morocco 28 October 1974, and the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) became the sole legitimate "Representative of the Palestinian People" _(in any Palestinian territory that is liberated)_ the Arab Palestinians had NO territory over which they were the Self-Governing Institution.

As a point of order, a point of fact:

•  On March 26, 1979:  The Armistice of 24 February 1949 between Israel and Jordan, became historical. only remaining in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved.

•  On October 26, 1994:  The Armistice of 3 April 1949 between Israel and Jordan, became historical. only remaining in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved.​The significance here is that the Demarcation Lines associated with the Armistice Agreements were dissolved without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip, the West Bank or Jerusalem _(any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967)_.  The Arab League parties knew very well that there would be future territorial settlements over boundary lines _(the Armistice Lines were not to be considered as permanent political or territorial boundary)_ or to claims of either Party.  The Armistice Lines were, essentially military ceasefire lines and agreed upon only by the Military Representative.  Whereas, the Treaties were executed under the Vienna Convention on Treaty Law.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> As you can see, this is not a "Map of Palestine;" but rather this is a "Map of the Plan of Partition" _(Base Survey Map of 1946 as Modified to depict the recommendations of A/RES/181 II 1947)_


It is a 1946 map of Palestine that was *later* marked with the partition plan. The map is older than the partition plan.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, this is not a "Map of Palestine;" but rather this is a "Map of the Plan of Partition" _(Base Survey Map of 1946 as Modified to depict the recommendations of A/RES/181 II 1947)_
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 1946 map of Palestine that was *later* marked with the partition plan. The map is older than the partition plan.
Click to expand...


It was convenient for you to backtrack after the misrepresentation didn’t work?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, this is not a "Map of Palestine;" but rather this is a "Map of the Plan of Partition" _(Base Survey Map of 1946 as Modified to depict the recommendations of A/RES/181 II 1947)_
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 1946 map of Palestine that was *later* marked with the partition plan. The map is older than the partition plan.
Click to expand...

You forget the 1937 Partition plan.
And that in 1920 there was not going to be a Partition.
And that in 1925, the Mandate was Partitioned into TransJordan (78%) and the "Rest" of the Mandate.

The Arabs got much more than they ever deserved to get out of the Mandate for the Jewish Homeland, and all because the British were just as much a bunch of Jew haters as too many Arabs are.


Now, why is it that the Palestinian Arabs never boycotted the Hashemite for being literally given 78% of Palestine.

Or Jordan and Egypt in 1948 when they got Gaza and Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter?

No terrorism against Egypt or Jordan to hand back the land to the rightful people, as they thought themselves to be, the Muslim Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.


How can it be finalized?

Link?

All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

OH, get it right*!*



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, this is not a "Map of Palestine;" but rather this is a "Map of the Plan of Partition" _(Base Survey Map of 1946 as Modified to depict the recommendations of A/RES/181 II 1947)_
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 1946 map of Palestine that was *later* marked with the partition plan. The map is older than the partition plan.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

*In 1946*, the eternal boundaries would have been demarcations between the members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_, and the territory under the "Mandate for Palestine" (the Government of Palestine); as explained in Posting #5350.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH, get it right*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, this is not a "Map of Palestine;" but rather this is a "Map of the Plan of Partition" _(Base Survey Map of 1946 as Modified to depict the recommendations of A/RES/181 II 1947)_
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 1946 map of Palestine that was *later* marked with the partition plan. The map is older than the partition plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *In 1946*, the eternal boundaries would have been demarcations between the members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_, and the territory under the "Mandate for Palestine" (the Government of Palestine); as explained in Posting #5350.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Mandate was not Palestine. It was a temporarily assigned administration. When the Mandate left, Palestine was still there.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

How can it be finalized_*?*_



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.  The name State of Palestine was finalized in December 2012.

As for links, I just gave you the UN Memo on the Name for the State of Palestine.  As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> How can it be finalized_*?*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.  The name State of Palestine was finalized in December 2012.
> 
> As for links, I just gave you the UN Memo on the Name for the State of Palestine.  As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.


Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.

Why was that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> How can it be finalized_*?*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.  The name State of Palestine was finalized in December 2012.
> 
> As for links, I just gave you the UN Memo on the Name for the State of Palestine.  As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.


Do you mean the one that never defined its territory?

Why was that?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

And you get it wrong once again.  AND I don't feel like giving you even half-credit...



P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate was not Palestine. It was a temporarily assigned administration. When the Mandate left, Palestine was still there.


*(COMMENT)*

Right.  I did not say that the Mandate was Palestine.  But the Territory under which the Mandate applied was the territory boundary for the Government of Palestine (the UK) which the Arab Palestinians declined to participate in.

•  "After the 15th May, 1948, Palestine will continue to be a legal entity but it will still not be a sovereign state because it will not be immediately self-governing. The authority responsible for its administration will, however, have changed. _(Notice)_​
When the Mandate terminated the Successor government was put in place.  Guess what, it was not the Arab Palestinians.  Any progress the Arab Palestinians might have been able to make if they had chosen peaceful diplomacy over combat of an armed invasion was lost.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> How can it be finalized_*?*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.  The name State of Palestine was finalized in December 2012.
> 
> As for links, I just gave you the UN Memo on the Name for the State of Palestine.  As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
Click to expand...


What 1949 Armistice Agreement is confusing you.

Why is that?


The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949

Further defined:

Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
U.N doc. S/1302/Rev. 1, June 20,1949
Article 6 section 5. "Government of Israel "


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
Click to expand...


Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:

The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949

Further defined:
Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> How can it be finalized_*?*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.  The name State of Palestine was finalized in December 2012.
> 
> As for links, I just gave you the UN Memo on the Name for the State of Palestine.  As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What 1949 Armistice Agreement is confusing you.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> 
> Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> U.N doc. S/1302/Rev. 1, June 20,1949
> Article 6 section 5. "Government of Israel "
Click to expand...

You didn't mention this part.

(d) In the sector from a point on the Dead Sea (MR 1925-0958) to the *southernmost tip of Palestine,* the Armistice Demarcation Line shall be determined by existing military positions as surveyed in March 1949...​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
Click to expand...

"Israeli" is not a place.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Let's see...



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:


EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT

HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the one that never defined its territory?
> 
> Why was that?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).  However, the attack by the Arab League force changes on that outlined geographic area.  And their conflicts have been forfeiting effective control of more and more geographic territory ever since.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> How can it be finalized_*?*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.  The name State of Palestine was finalized in December 2012.
> 
> As for links, I just gave you the UN Memo on the Name for the State of Palestine.  As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What 1949 Armistice Agreement is confusing you.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> 
> Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> U.N doc. S/1302/Rev. 1, June 20,1949
> Article 6 section 5. "Government of Israel "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't mention this part.
> 
> (d) In the sector from a point on the Dead Sea (MR 1925-0958) to the *southernmost tip of Palestine,* the Armistice Demarcation Line shall be determined by existing military positions as surveyed in March 1949...​
Click to expand...


Didn’t need to mention it. The Mandate for Palestine was the commonly used term to define a region of the former Ottoman Empire. 

How did Egypt enter into an Armistice agreement with Israel if Israel didn’t exist and controlled no territoty?

Why wouldn’t the Egyptians have signed an agreement with “Pal’istan”?

Let us know what soverign Pal’istanian government the Egyptians could have negotiated with.

Your Jew-hating existence is causing you great angst.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:
> 
> 
> EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> 
> HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the one that never defined its territory?
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).  However, the attack by the Arab League force changes on that outlined geographic area.  And their conflicts have been forfeiting effective control of more and more geographic territory ever since.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




			
				RoccoR said:
			
		

> Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:
> 
> 
> EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> 
> HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.



That applied to the location of troops. It had nothing to do with territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
Click to expand...


Who are Israelis? What place do Israelis come from?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:
> 
> 
> EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> 
> HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the one that never defined its territory?
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).  However, the attack by the Arab League force changes on that outlined geographic area.  And their conflicts have been forfeiting effective control of more and more geographic territory ever since.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:
> 
> 
> EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> 
> HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That applied to the location of troops. It had nothing to do with territory.
Click to expand...


You’re getting rather.... desperate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:
> 
> 
> EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> 
> HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the one that never defined its territory?
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).  However, the attack by the Arab League force changes on that outlined geographic area.  And their conflicts have been forfeiting effective control of more and more geographic territory ever since.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).


Big fat lie. Israel had pushed past that border before the start of the 1948 war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are Israelis? What place do Israelis come from?
Click to expand...

Europe.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:
> 
> 
> EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> 
> HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the one that never defined its territory?
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).  However, the attack by the Arab League force changes on that outlined geographic area.  And their conflicts have been forfeiting effective control of more and more geographic territory ever since.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big fat lie. Israel had pushed past that border before the start of the 1948 war.
Click to expand...


Past what border?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Why wouldn’t the Egyptians have signed an agreement with “Pal’istan”?


Egypt and Palestine were not at war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:
> 
> 
> EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> 
> HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the one that never defined its territory?
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).  However, the attack by the Arab League force changes on that outlined geographic area.  And their conflicts have been forfeiting effective control of more and more geographic territory ever since.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big fat lie. Israel had pushed past that border before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past what border?
Click to expand...

The partition plan proposed border.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:
> 
> 
> EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> 
> HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the one that never defined its territory?
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).  However, the attack by the Arab League force changes on that outlined geographic area.  And their conflicts have been forfeiting effective control of more and more geographic territory ever since.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big fat lie. Israel had pushed past that border before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past what border?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The partition plan proposed border.
Click to expand...

The Arabs chose no borders as they wanted all of the Mandate.
So, the border would then have been with Jordan and Egypt if they had succeeded in destroying Israel in 1948.

GRATEFULLY   they failed.

So, so far, Israel does have a Peace treaty border with Egypt and Jordan.

A non Peace treaty border with Lebanon, and Syria, and Gaza.

There are Armistice Borders with some countries and the Territories.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:
> 
> 
> EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> 
> HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the one that never defined its territory?
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).  However, the attack by the Arab League force changes on that outlined geographic area.  And their conflicts have been forfeiting effective control of more and more geographic territory ever since.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big fat lie. Israel had pushed past that border before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past what border?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The partition plan proposed border.
Click to expand...


The one you claim doesnt exist.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn’t the Egyptians have signed an agreement with “Pal’istan”?
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt and Palestine were not at war.
Click to expand...


Your Islamo-tap dancing as usual. There was no soverign government of Pal'istan. There was, however, a soverign government of Israel. 


This is where you will run screaming in the night.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
Click to expand...


_All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. _

Exactly! And who were the signers for Palestine?
A bunch of Muslims, or a bunch of Jews? 

Speak up, couldn't hear your answer.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are Israelis? What place do Israelis come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe.
Click to expand...


Actually, some Jews from areas controlled by Islamists of the former Ottoman Empire actually survived the privation, discrimination and dhimmitude imposed by the Islamic colonists.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Israel" was finalized on mid-night 14/15 May 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in the 1949 Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, that would be because EACH AND EVERY one of the Armistice Agreements starts off by saying:
> 
> 
> EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> 
> HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> I suppose that the Military Officers knew their opponent when they signed the Armistice with the IDF.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Israeli cable declaring Independence, well, I just don't feel like looking that up for the ump-teenth thousandth time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the one that never defined its territory?
> 
> Why was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).  However, the attack by the Arab League force changes on that outlined geographic area.  And their conflicts have been forfeiting effective control of more and more geographic territory ever since.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Diplomatic Cable clearly associated the Partition Plan (which already outlined the Jewish State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big fat lie. Israel had pushed past that border before the start of the 1948 war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past what border?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The partition plan proposed border.
Click to expand...


The “ partition plan” that the Arabs didn’t honor or respect?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
Click to expand...


If “ Israel “ is not a place then “ Israel “ doesn’t have to abide by “ International Law “.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, ILOVEISRAEL, Hollie, et al,

We cannot lower ourselves to become trapped into responding to Hostile Arab Palestinian fantasy propaganda as if it was any more believable than Boris Badenov and Natasha,
  ...  unless you think that Boris works for the Pales


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If “ Israel “ is not a place then “ Israel “ doesn’t have to abide by “ International Law “.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The credibility of given to otherwise ridiculous claims some attention _(over and over again)_ lends a persuasiveness that there is some degree of ... validity in the claims.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If “ Israel “ is not a place then “ Israel “ doesn’t have to abide by “ International Law “.
Click to expand...

Palestine is a place. Palestinian is not.

Israel is a place Israeli is not.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If “ Israel “ is not a place then “ Israel “ doesn’t have to abide by “ International Law “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place. Palestinian is not.
> 
> Israel is a place Israeli is not.
Click to expand...

Nice game you are playing.

Egyptian is not a place.  Egypt is.

Or was the word Israeli used instead of Israel.
That confused you?  Why?

Done with your game, now?


----------



## P F Tinmore

```


RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, ILOVEISRAEL, Hollie, et al,
> 
> We cannot lower ourselves to become trapped into responding to Hostile Arab Palestinian fantasy propaganda as if it was any more believable than Boris Badenov and Natasha,
> ...  unless you think that Boris works for the Pales
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If “ Israel “ is not a place then “ Israel “ doesn’t have to abide by “ International Law “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The credibility of given to otherwise ridiculous claims some attention _(over and over again)_ lends a persuasiveness that there is some degree of ... validity in the claims.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I post from actual documents then everybody posts a lot of stuff without addressing my post.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> ```
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, ILOVEISRAEL, Hollie, et al,
> 
> We cannot lower ourselves to become trapped into responding to Hostile Arab Palestinian fantasy propaganda as if it was any more believable than Boris Badenov and Natasha,
> ...  unless you think that Boris works for the Pales
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If “ Israel “ is not a place then “ Israel “ doesn’t have to abide by “ International Law “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The credibility of given to otherwise ridiculous claims some attention _(over and over again)_ lends a persuasiveness that there is some degree of ... validity in the claims.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post from actual documents then everybody posts a lot of stuff without addressing my post.
Click to expand...

Documents you are incapable of understanding.
You have proven that, again and again.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ```
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, ILOVEISRAEL, Hollie, et al,
> 
> We cannot lower ourselves to become trapped into responding to Hostile Arab Palestinian fantasy propaganda as if it was any more believable than Boris Badenov and Natasha,
> ...  unless you think that Boris works for the Pales
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If “ Israel “ is not a place then “ Israel “ doesn’t have to abide by “ International Law “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The credibility of given to otherwise ridiculous claims some attention _(over and over again)_ lends a persuasiveness that there is some degree of ... validity in the claims.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post from actual documents then everybody posts a lot of stuff without addressing my post.
Click to expand...


Your application for Martyrdom is *denied*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> ```
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, ILOVEISRAEL, Hollie, et al,
> 
> We cannot lower ourselves to become trapped into responding to Hostile Arab Palestinian fantasy propaganda as if it was any more believable than Boris Badenov and Natasha,
> ...  unless you think that Boris works for the Pales
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the entirety of your miserable existence revolves around Jew hating and denying the existence of Israel:
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> Further defined:
> Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> U.N. doc. S/1264/Rev. 1, Decembe. 13, 1949
> Article 6, section 3. "Israeli"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israeli" is not a place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If “ Israel “ is not a place then “ Israel “ doesn’t have to abide by “ International Law “.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The credibility of given to otherwise ridiculous claims some attention _(over and over again)_ lends a persuasiveness that there is some degree of ... validity in the claims.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post from actual documents then everybody posts a lot of stuff without addressing my post.
Click to expand...


*I post from actual documents then everybody posts a lot of stuff without addressing my post*

When we address your post, you run away.

_All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. _

Exactly! And who were the signers for Palestine?
A bunch of Muslims, or a bunch of Jews?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkey to continue occupation of Syrian territories with 500 villages. “Turkey is prepared to, in a sense, quasi-annex this region,” says Syria expert Joshua Landis. 
• UN resolutions on Turkish occupation: 0 
• Campus campaigns: 0
 • Corbyn speeches: 0

(full article online)

Hillel Neuer on Twitter


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Israel singles itself out by being the only country to occupy Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel singles itself out by being the only country to occupy Palestine.
Click to expand...


Except for the islamist nations / conquerors / colonists which occupied your invented "country of Pal'istan"

Otherwise, you still can’t address what land area, under the soverign control of Islamics is occupied by Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Student BDS Activist to be Deported After Being Held 5 Days at Airport


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel singles itself out by being the only country to occupy Palestine.
Click to expand...


By “ Palestine “ are you referring to the Borders that were never respected in the first place or the  Pre “48 Borders “ ?
   If it’s about Israel existence in the first place then “ International Law”  doesn’t exist thereby Israel is not legally bound to withdraw E. Jerusalen ( which is now part of Israel) or the West Bank


----------



## Sixties Fan

Soon: Israeli spacecraft to land on the moon


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Telling the Truth :  "Don't By from Jews", and not "Don't Buy from Israel"   Congratulations Germany.  You are still at it. How much Muslim influence is behind it?  ]

The German city of Stuttgart, in the southwestern state of Baden-Württemberg – famous as the headquarters for auto manufacturer Mercedes Benz – advertises on its website information for a group that wages a Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against the Jewish state.

The city’s promotion of the pro-BDS group Palestine Committee Stuttgart (Palästinakomitee Stuttgart) comes in stark contrast to the anti-BDS resolution passed on Sunday by the state’s Green Party at its conference. The resolution states that “BDS’s goal is a boycott of the Jewish and democratic state of Israel” and follows “the National Socialist slogan ‘Don’t buy from Jews.’”

(full article online)

German city promotes boycott-Israel group on its website


----------



## Sixties Fan

White Night in Paris includes Israeli artists


----------



## Sixties Fan

Roger Waters Does Not Seem to Realize Composer He is Honoring Had Honored Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

* #KhanAlAhmar: BDS is Our Most Powerful Tool For Accountability and Justice *

Popular struggle and international solidarity have defended the Palestinian community of Khan al-Ahmar from expulsion, stopping bulldozers manufactured by international corporations from demolishing homes and a school. Effective BDS campaigning is critical as Israel's Supreme Court has approved the demolition of Khan al-Ahmar to make way for illegal settlements on occupied Palestinian land. This includes naming and shaming corporations manufacturing bulldozers complicit in Israel’s demolitions: JCB (UK), Caterpillar (US), Volvo (Sweden), Hyundai (South Korea), Hitachi (Japan) and LiuGong (China).

*




*
*(Palestinians block bulldozers Israel uses to demolish their homes in Khan al-Ahmar.)*

September 10, 2018 — 
Israel’s ongoing ethnic cleansing continues with the September 5 decision of the Israeli courts in favour of the imminent destruction of Khan al-Ahmar, the Palestinian Bedouin community located east of occupied Jerusalem. *The steadfastness of the small community of 200 people in Khan al-Ahmar has become a symbol of our struggle against expulsion and dispossession.
*
#KhanAlAhmar: BDS is Our Most Powerful Tool For Accountability and Justice


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel’s war of repression against the BDS movement*

Having failed to stop the rise in worldwide support for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian freedom, justice and equality, Israel is now launching a desperate and dangerous fight back. At Israel’s request, governments in the US, UK, France, Canada and elsewhere are introducing anti-democratic legislation and taking other repressive measures to undermine the BDS movement. In France, one activist was arrested simply for wearing a BDS t-shirt. Israel is using its security services to illegally spy on BDS activists across the world.  In May 2016, Israel imposed an effective travel ban on BDS movement co-founder Omar Barghouti. Israel has confirmed that it is considering revoking Omar’s permanent residency status. Following threats against Omar by Israeli ministers, Amnesty International expressed concern “for the safety and liberty of Palestinian human rights defender Omar Barghouti”. Israel’s huge campaign of repression against human rights defenders and the BDS movement is designed to shield it from being held accountable for its violations of international law. More information about the #RightToBoycott is available in our Right to BDS factsheet  and you can view more information by pressing "find out more"

Right To Boycott


----------



## rylah

*BDS intolerance*


----------



## rylah

*BDS Movement: Anti-Semitic Sentiment Laid Bare.*
**
*



*


----------



## rylah

BDS - when racist thugs call for extermination of Jews and openly laugh about it. But whine when being called upon their violent insanity.

Truly disturbing disease.


----------



## Hollie

Desperate Lies from BDS Supporters in the United States

*Desperate Lies from BDS Supporters in the United States*
NGO Monitor

Supporters of BDS in the United States are panicking. Across the country, all the major presidential candidates have condemned the BDS movement and the delegitimization of Israel. Legislatures in seven states have passed bills imposing penalties on companies that support BDS and Congress has introduced similar anti-BDS legislation.

Unsurprisingly, the defensive responses from pro-BDS NGOs, such as Sabeel and Palestine Legal, are full of irony and distortions.

In an attempt to minimize the victories against BDS, Palestine Legal ironically notes that “non-binding resolutions cannot be enforced. They are merely symbolic statements of policy with no teeth.” Of course, every BDS “success” in American student government forums precisely fits this description. If, Palestine Legal can claim that non-binding divestment resolutions- such as those that passed at UCLA (“victory”), University Illinois at Chicago (“congrats”), and Toledo (“outstanding victory”)- are successes, surely they must admit that anti-BDS initiatives from the states and federal government are major losses.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chinese VP to visit Israel, attend innovation summit hosted by Netanyahu


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guatemala Inaugurates 3rd ‘Jerusalem — Capital of Israel Street’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lev HaOlam organization founder Attorney Nati Rom, who fights the global boycott and BDS organizations, said: "The BDS organization appears to be boycotting itself, and their steps become more and more ridiculous, as they spread their frustration to giant corporations." Lev HaOlam sends thousands of product packages from Judea and Samaria to Israeli supporters all over the world and is in contact with thousands of foreign citizens.

"The Khan al-Ahmar case, once again shows the false narrative of these organizations," continues Rom. "An illegal settlement - which according to the law is to be destroyed - a settlement that did not exist until a few years ago - was established by the European Union to take over the land of the State of Israel, and the BDS organizations deliberately hide these facts to advance their own agenda."

(full article online)

BDS: Boycott's new target: Bulldozer companies


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The _approachable nonviolent_ Palestinian?” The Palestinian Authority doesn’t name community centers and schools for heroes of nonviolence. It does name public places for terrorists who killed Israeli civilians. It pays the families of dead and imprisoned terrorists on a sliding scale that gives greater reward to more violent attacks. Hamas officials routinely make it clear that their goal is nothing short of Israel’s annihilation.

The USCPR conference featured no talk about peaceful negotiations to end the conflict. No talk about pressuring Hamas to renounce terror and devote its resources to improving the quality of life for Palestinians in Gaza. But it did feature praise for a Jew killer.

George Mason University assistant professor Noura Erakat helped open the conference by hailing Rasmieh Odeh, who helped blow up a Jerusalem grocery store in 1969, killing two Israeli college students. Odeh is not a terrorist, Erakat said, but “our dear sister [and] freedom fighter.”

(full article online)

Leading American BDS Group’s Conference Minimizes Nonviolence


----------



## Sixties Fan

As always, if you confront a BDSer with this seeming inconsistency/hypocrisy, they will simply ignore you in favor of continuing to spew their own propaganda messaging, regardless of what you have to say.  But if they get backed into a corner, one of their most frequently used counter-moves is to attack their opponent for practicing “whataboutism” (also pronounced “whadaboudism” – preferably with a Sylvester Stalone accent).
Unlike “Pinkwashing” – a fake phenomenon the Israeli haters baked up in order to have something else to talk about whenever the gap between gay rights in Israel vs. the Arab world is pointed out – whataboutism is an actual argument, which means there is a surface logic to the BDSers using it to defend their own glaring inconsistency with regard to human rights concerns.
The term describes a fallacy which assumes if you support one cause then you are being inconsistent (or even hypocritical or neglectful) by not applying the reasoning behind that support to all similar (especially similar but far worse) cases with equal or greater verve.   As an example, claiming that someone fighting for civil rights of African Americans is a hypocrite if they don’t put even more energy into fighting for black lives in Sudan’s Civil War is a clear example of “whataboutism.”

(full article online)

Whataboutism (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Petition Denouncing Upcoming Anti-Zionist Conference at UCLA Passes 2,000 Signatures


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionist Conspiracy Theories Seek the Mainstream | CAMERA


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jasbir Puar Launches Women’s Studies on a Death Spiral


----------



## Sixties Fan

During visit to Israel, actor Gerard Butler says 'may decide to stay' - Israel Hayom


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Petition Denouncing Upcoming Anti-Zionist Conference at UCLA Passes 2,000 Signatures


In a statement last month, the school noted that it “is bound by the First Amendment, which protects freedom of speech for each of the more than 1,200 registered student organizations on campus, regardless of whether the ideas they express are controversial or offensive.”

“Use of campus space by a student organization such as Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) does not mean that UCLA endorses the event or agrees with the views expressed by the event organizers,” the statement continued. “Especially in a university setting, controversial topics should be discussed thoughtfully and respectfully, free from demonization, insult or ethnic bias. UCLA holds participants at campus events organized by registered student groups to the standards of behavior set forth in the UCLA Student Code of Conduct and applicable laws, and is committed to ensuring the safety of all of our students.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘Stay on message – SJP is hate group!’ Leaked footage reveals US Israel lobby astroturfing event*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Intro Remarks by Shezza - Gaza to Ferguson event by Columbia SJP*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Event Intro by Barnard College Pres. Debora Spar - Gaza to Ferguson event by Columbia SJP*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Ooooo, terrorists. 

Grasping at straws.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I would like to bring to your attention that the International Borders on the map are between members nations of the Arab League _(going clockwise from True North, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Egypt)_ and either the Jewish State or the Arab State _(the names having not been finalized when the Partition Plan was adopted)_.
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be finalized?
> 
> Link?
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
Click to expand...


_All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. _

Exactly! And who were the signers for Palestine?
A bunch of Muslims, or a bunch of Jews? 

Speak up, couldn't hear your answer.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo, terrorists.
> 
> Grasping at straws.
Click to expand...



Oh, my. Your delicate Islamo-sensibilities are offended.



Grasping at korans


----------



## Hollie

BDS and Terrorism are One Hate Network

*NETWORK*
*New reports reveal the connections between BDS and Islamic terrorists.*
July 4, 2018

We support the BDS movement.”

Those were the words of Ismail Haniyeh, a former Hamas prime minister and the head of its Politburo. And they revealed that Hamas considers BDS to be a component of its strategy for destroying Israel.

Even as Hamas continues the violence against Israel, it has gone on cheering BDS.

In a statement last month, Hamas welcomed BDS support for its cause even as it vowed victory. Last year, it tweeted, "We salute and support the influential BDS Movement."

Hamas officials have praised BDS as a means of destroying Israel and urged greater BDS coordination against Israel. But Hamas support for BDS is a lot more than just words. And the support isn’t one-sided.

The US Campaign for Palestinian Rights (USCPR), the umbrella group for BDS in this country, whose work guides Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), has been funneling money to the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC) which operates in the terrorist occupied territories of Israel. BNC includes an umbrella group which numbers Hamas, the PFLP and Islamic Jihad, among other terrorist groups, as its members.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> BDS and Terrorism are One Hate Network
> 
> *NETWORK*
> *New reports reveal the connections between BDS and Islamic terrorists.*
> July 4, 2018
> 
> We support the BDS movement.”
> 
> Those were the words of Ismail Haniyeh, a former Hamas prime minister and the head of its Politburo. And they revealed that Hamas considers BDS to be a component of its strategy for destroying Israel.
> 
> Even as Hamas continues the violence against Israel, it has gone on cheering BDS.
> 
> In a statement last month, Hamas welcomed BDS support for its cause even as it vowed victory. Last year, it tweeted, "We salute and support the influential BDS Movement."
> 
> Hamas officials have praised BDS as a means of destroying Israel and urged greater BDS coordination against Israel. But Hamas support for BDS is a lot more than just words. And the support isn’t one-sided.
> 
> The US Campaign for Palestinian Rights (USCPR), the umbrella group for BDS in this country, whose work guides Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), has been funneling money to the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC) which operates in the terrorist occupied territories of Israel. BNC includes an umbrella group which numbers Hamas, the PFLP and Islamic Jihad, among other terrorist groups, as its members.


Is playing the terrorist card all you got?

Sad.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS and Terrorism are One Hate Network
> 
> *NETWORK*
> *New reports reveal the connections between BDS and Islamic terrorists.*
> July 4, 2018
> 
> We support the BDS movement.”
> 
> Those were the words of Ismail Haniyeh, a former Hamas prime minister and the head of its Politburo. And they revealed that Hamas considers BDS to be a component of its strategy for destroying Israel.
> 
> Even as Hamas continues the violence against Israel, it has gone on cheering BDS.
> 
> In a statement last month, Hamas welcomed BDS support for its cause even as it vowed victory. Last year, it tweeted, "We salute and support the influential BDS Movement."
> 
> Hamas officials have praised BDS as a means of destroying Israel and urged greater BDS coordination against Israel. But Hamas support for BDS is a lot more than just words. And the support isn’t one-sided.
> 
> The US Campaign for Palestinian Rights (USCPR), the umbrella group for BDS in this country, whose work guides Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), has been funneling money to the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC) which operates in the terrorist occupied territories of Israel. BNC includes an umbrella group which numbers Hamas, the PFLP and Islamic Jihad, among other terrorist groups, as its members.
> 
> 
> 
> Is playing the terrorist card all you got?
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...


Indeed. You're again waving the islamic terrorist flag of retreat. 

Sad, indeed.


----------



## Hollie

*Birds of a Feather? The Link Between BDS and Hamas*

*Birds of a Feather? The Link Between BDS and Hamas*

The terrorist organization Hamas and the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement (BDS) share a common goal: The elimination of the Jewish State of Israel—one with rockets, tunnels, suicide bombers and explosives placed to kill the maximum number of civilians; the other with words and actions to demonize Israel, turning it into a pariah not worthy of its own state in the Middle East.

The Hamas Charter states, “Israel will exist, and will continue to exist, until Islam abolishes it…. There is no solution to the Palestinian problem except by Jihad.” Senior Hamas official Izzat al-Risheq openly admits that the ultimate goal of BDS is to destroy Israel and calls for escalating BDS “to isolate the occupation and end the existence of its usurper entity.”


----------



## Hollie

Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate


*Students for Justice in Palestine Linked to Terrorist Affiliate

by John Rice-Cameron

2017-02-20






SJP branches across the country have been connected to a Hamas front group operating in the US. What about Stanford’s?

Anti-Semitism is on the rise at college campuses. From January to June 2016, 287 anti-Semitic incidents occurred on 64 campuses, an increase of 45% since the year before. Unfortunately, Stanford is no exception to this ugly trend. In Spring 2016, during an ASSU meeting, Senator Gabriel Knightspoke of “Jews controlling the media, economy, government and other societal institutions.” Disgusting centuries-old stereotypes have entered discourse at the Farm.

*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Panelist Discussion - Gaza to Ferguson event by Columbia SJP*

**


----------



## Hollie

Unmasking BDS: Radical Roots, Extremist Ends

*Unmasking BDS:
Radical Roots, Extremist Ends*
*Dan Diker*

*Introduction*

In the summer of 2014, Hamas fired more than four thousand rockets, and assaulted Israel using a vast underground network of attack tunnels that reached well into Israeli territory. The Israel Defense Forces responded by targeting the terrorist infrastructure of Gaza, triggering scores of pro-Hamas demonstrations in European and North American cities in which protesters held placards reading “Free Palestine,” “End the siege on Gaza,” “End Israeli Apartheid,” and “Stop Israeli state terror.”1

These public protests demonizing, criminalizing, and delegitimizing Israel also characterize the ongoing boycott, divestment, and sanctions movement. Global BDS activists exploited the 2014 Gaza conflict to reinvigorate their political and economic warfare campaign against Israel.2 On August 20, 2014, at the height of the war, hundreds of pro-Hamas protesters in New York City carrying placards that read “Israel=Racism and Genocide” and “Palestine from the river to the sea” – a public call for Israel’s destruction – also dropped a massive flag from the Manhattan Bridge that read “Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions.”3

Observers who have followed the ongoing delegitimization campaign against Israel may have noticed that these BDS calls are not meant merely to pressure Israel toward a two-state solution. Instead, BDS is being used as a platform to advocate ending Israel’s existence as the nation-state of the Jewish people. As such, the BDS movement’s objectives parallel Hamas’ war goals.4 Michael Gove, Britain’s Conservative Party whip, labeled European BDS calls against Israel during the 2014 Hamas-Israel war as a “resurgent, mutating, lethal virus of anti-Semitism” reminiscent of Nazi boycotts of Jews on the eve of the Holocaust.5


----------



## Sixties Fan

Michigan Professor Faces Disciplinary Action for Denying Student Letter of Recommendation to Study In Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  BDS and Workers’ Unity are Crucial in Maintaining International Solidarity for Palestine  *
 
*“In recent years, more and more labor unions and individual AFL-CIO chapters are explicitly supporting Palestinian rights while criticizing continued apartheid Israeli human-rights abuses.”*

PEORIA, ILLINOIS —
The corporate website proudly informs its readers:

At Caterpillar, we are committed to respecting internationally recognized human rights throughout our global operations. While this policy is uniquely our own, we considered principles described in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights (UDHR) and the International Labor Organization’s (ILO) Declaration on Fundamental Principles and Rights at Work in its development.”​
Palestinians would beg to differ. And so too should U.S. citizens, says Lawrence Maushard, a journalist and activist from the Boycott, Divestments and Sanctions Movement (BDS), who organizes protests just outside Caterpillar Inc.’s (CAT) traditional headquarters, now its main management structure, in Peoria, Illinois. As Maushard notes:

CAT has knowingly sold its bulldozers and other heavy equipment to the apartheid Israeli military and its front agents for decades. Bulldozers typically get weaponized and are used to destroy Palestinian homes, businesses, farms, property and lives against all international laws governing an occupying power.”​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *  BDS and Workers’ Unity are Crucial in Maintaining International Solidarity for Palestine  *
> 
> *“In recent years, more and more labor unions and individual AFL-CIO chapters are explicitly supporting Palestinian rights while criticizing continued apartheid Israeli human-rights abuses.”*
> 
> PEORIA, ILLINOIS —
> The corporate website proudly informs its readers:
> 
> At Caterpillar, we are committed to respecting internationally recognized human rights throughout our global operations. While this policy is uniquely our own, we considered principles described in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights (UDHR) and the International Labor Organization’s (ILO) Declaration on Fundamental Principles and Rights at Work in its development.”​
> Palestinians would beg to differ. And so too should U.S. citizens, says Lawrence Maushard, a journalist and activist from the Boycott, Divestments and Sanctions Movement (BDS), who organizes protests just outside Caterpillar Inc.’s (CAT) traditional headquarters, now its main management structure, in Peoria, Illinois. As Maushard notes:
> 
> CAT has knowingly sold its bulldozers and other heavy equipment to the apartheid Israeli military and its front agents for decades. Bulldozers typically get weaponized and are used to destroy Palestinian homes, businesses, farms, property and lives against all international laws governing an occupying power.”​


Ramona Wadi, a Palestinian who does not know International Law, but does try to do a great BDS job


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  Toddsterpatriot. P F Tinmore. et al,

Absolutely 100% wrong.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.



_All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. _

Exactly! And who were the signers for Palestine?
A bunch of Muslims, or a bunch of Jews?

Speak up, couldn't hear your answer.[/QUOTE]
*(COMMENT)*

As far as the issue of borders go, the two Pease Treaties set the example:

•  Egyptian demarcation state:

*Article II Untitled*

The* permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel* is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
•  Jordanian demarcation states:

*Article 3 - International Boundary
*
1.  *The international boundary between Jordan and Israel* is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.
2. The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.
3. The Parties recognize the international boundary, as well as each other's territory, territorial waters and airspace, as inviolable, and will respect and comply with them.
4. The demarcation of the boundary will take place as set forth in Appendix (I) to Annex I and will be concluded not later than 9 months after the signing of the Treaty.
5. It is agreed that where the boundary follows a river, in the event of natural changes in the course of the flow of the river as described in Annex I (a), the boundary shall follow the new course of the flow. In the event of any other changes the boundary shall not be affected unless otherwise agreed.
6. Immediately upon the exchange of the instruments of ratification of this Treaty, each Party will deploy on its side of the international boundary as defined in Annex I (a).
7. The parties shall, upon the signature of the Treaty, enter into negotiations to conclude, within 9 months, an agreement on the delimitation of their maritime boundary in the Gulf of Aqaba.
8. Taking into account the special circumstances of the Baqura/Naharayim area, which is under Jordanian sovereignty, with Israeli private ownership rights, the Parties agree to apply the provisions set out in Annex I (b).
9. With respect to the Al-Ghamr/Zofar area, the provisions set out in Annex I (c) will apply.​

The first two Armistice Agreements (Egyptian-Israel and Jordan-Israel) are the Armistice Agreements are the applicable ones under our topic; as they pertain to the Gaza Strip and the West Bank (including Jerusalem). 

•  EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
...Armistice Egyptian-Israeli  S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949



 ​•  HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
...General Armistice Agreement between the Hashemite Jordan Kingdom and Israel S/1302/Rev.1 3 April 1949



 ​
In the case of Lebanon, the Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon
to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General (Letter Signed by General Émile Lahoud
President of the President of the Republic) essentially superceeds the Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949, signed by:  Lieutenant Colonel Toufic Salem (Government of Lebanon) and Lieutenant Colonel Mordechai Makleff (Government of Israel).  (Signatures appear on S/1296/Add.1).

As for Syria, there was an instrument in '49, the two Parties are agreed that their forces shall not advance beyond the existing truce lines, as certified by the United Nations Truce Supervision Organization (Brigadier-General William E. Riley, USMC, Chief of Staff) Organization  (See Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, signed by Sgan Aloof M. Makleff, Head of the Israeli delegation.)  The agreement was recorded as ISRAELI-SYRIAN GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT S/1353/Add.2 27 July 1949 Executed by Colonel Fozi Selo, Head of the Syrian Delegation and Sgan Aloof M. Makleff, Head of the Israeli Delegation, on behalf and for their respective governments.

*(EPILOG)*

Both the Armistice Agreements with Jordan and Egypt dissolved (1994 and 1979 respectively) having been replaced by the Treaties of Peace.  By agreement, the Armistice remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved,

The Armistice with Lebanon was broken and later replaced by the 2000 Letter. 

The Armistice with Syria was broken and the key terrain of the Golan Heights were annexed. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *  BDS and Workers’ Unity are Crucial in Maintaining International Solidarity for Palestine  *
> 
> *“In recent years, more and more labor unions and individual AFL-CIO chapters are explicitly supporting Palestinian rights while criticizing continued apartheid Israeli human-rights abuses.”*
> 
> PEORIA, ILLINOIS —
> The corporate website proudly informs its readers:
> 
> At Caterpillar, we are committed to respecting internationally recognized human rights throughout our global operations. While this policy is uniquely our own, we considered principles described in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights (UDHR) and the International Labor Organization’s (ILO) Declaration on Fundamental Principles and Rights at Work in its development.”​
> Palestinians would beg to differ. And so too should U.S. citizens, says Lawrence Maushard, a journalist and activist from the Boycott, Divestments and Sanctions Movement (BDS), who organizes protests just outside Caterpillar Inc.’s (CAT) traditional headquarters, now its main management structure, in Peoria, Illinois. As Maushard notes:
> 
> CAT has knowingly sold its bulldozers and other heavy equipment to the apartheid Israeli military and its front agents for decades. Bulldozers typically get weaponized and are used to destroy Palestinian homes, businesses, farms, property and lives against all international laws governing an occupying power.”​



I thought it was comical how the tabloid islamist blogs use slogans such as "_the apartheid Israeli military and its front agents for decades."
_
It's a frantic mix of slogans shared by the more excitable islamics and Islamist conspiracy theory rambling. 

I do think a mistake was made by not including the obligatory "Zionist Entity".


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to our calculations, based on the information we obtained from the companies, the cumulative proportion of economic damage since 2010 was 0.004%. To put it more colorfully, if the Israeli economy's yearly income were to average NIS 1 million, the damage from the sanctions would have been NIS 40 - a completely negligible amount.

Paradoxically, there were also Israeli companies that benefited from the boycott. How is that possible? I asked the deputy CEO of a well-known Israeli company that holds a chain of stores in Europe, among other things. It was reported that the company had been damaged by the boycott during Operation Protective Edge when BDS activists stood in front of its store in a European capital and called for boycotting its products. To my surprise, the deputy CEO told me that the company had suffered no damage; on the contrary. How? The activists demonstrating in front of the store in London left after two days when journalistic interest waned. After they left, the number of buyers at the store was four times the number on an ordinary day. These were local non-Jewish residents who liked Israel and came especially to buy at the store in order to demonstrate their sympathy for Israel.

(full article online)

BDS has zero impact on Israeli businesses


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  Toddsterpatriot. P F Tinmore. et al,
> 
> Absolutely 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. _
> 
> Exactly! And who were the signers for Palestine?
> A bunch of Muslims, or a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Speak up, couldn't hear your answer.
Click to expand...

*



			(COMMENT)
		
Click to expand...

*


> As far as the issue of borders go, the two Pease Treaties set the example:
> 
> •  Egyptian demarcation state:
> 
> *Article II Untitled*
> 
> The* permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel* is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> •  Jordanian demarcation states:
> 
> *Article 3 - International Boundary
> *
> 1.  *The international boundary between Jordan and Israel* is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.
> 2. The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.
> 3. The Parties recognize the international boundary, as well as each other's territory, territorial waters and airspace, as inviolable, and will respect and comply with them.
> 4. The demarcation of the boundary will take place as set forth in Appendix (I) to Annex I and will be concluded not later than 9 months after the signing of the Treaty.
> 5. It is agreed that where the boundary follows a river, in the event of natural changes in the course of the flow of the river as described in Annex I (a), the boundary shall follow the new course of the flow. In the event of any other changes the boundary shall not be affected unless otherwise agreed.
> 6. Immediately upon the exchange of the instruments of ratification of this Treaty, each Party will deploy on its side of the international boundary as defined in Annex I (a).
> 7. The parties shall, upon the signature of the Treaty, enter into negotiations to conclude, within 9 months, an agreement on the delimitation of their maritime boundary in the Gulf of Aqaba.
> 8. Taking into account the special circumstances of the Baqura/Naharayim area, which is under Jordanian sovereignty, with Israeli private ownership rights, the Parties agree to apply the provisions set out in Annex I (b).
> 9. With respect to the Al-Ghamr/Zofar area, the provisions set out in Annex I (c) will apply.​
> 
> The first two Armistice Agreements (Egyptian-Israel and Jordan-Israel) are the Armistice Agreements are the applicable ones under our topic; as they pertain to the Gaza Strip and the West Bank (including Jerusalem).
> 
> •  EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> ...Armistice Egyptian-Israeli  S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949
> 
> View attachment 221742​•  HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> ...General Armistice Agreement between the Hashemite Jordan Kingdom and Israel S/1302/Rev.1 3 April 1949
> 
> View attachment 221745​
> In the case of Lebanon, the Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon
> to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General (Letter Signed by General Émile Lahoud
> President of the President of the Republic) essentially superceeds the Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949, signed by:  Lieutenant Colonel Toufic Salem (Government of Lebanon) and Lieutenant Colonel Mordechai Makleff (Government of Israel).  (Signatures appear on S/1296/Add.1).
> 
> As for Syria, there was an instrument in '49, the two Parties are agreed that their forces shall not advance beyond the existing truce lines, as certified by the United Nations Truce Supervision Organization (Brigadier-General William E. Riley, USMC, Chief of Staff) Organization  (See Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, signed by Sgan Aloof M. Makleff, Head of the Israeli delegation.)  The agreement was recorded as ISRAELI-SYRIAN GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT S/1353/Add.2 27 July 1949 Executed by Colonel Fozi Selo, Head of the Syrian Delegation and Sgan Aloof M. Makleff, Head of the Israeli Delegation, on behalf and for their respective governments.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> Both the Armistice Agreements with Jordan and Egypt dissolved (1994 and 1979 respectively) having been replaced by the Treaties of Peace.  By agreement, the Armistice remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved,
> 
> The Armistice with Lebanon was broken and later replaced by the 2000 Letter.
> 
> The Armistice with Syria was broken and the key terrain of the Golan Heights were annexed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


There are some problems with your post. Israel's borders with Egypt and Jordan?

4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of *entering Palestine.*

The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949

(d) In the sector from a point on the Dead Sea (MR 1925-0958) to *the southernmost tip of Palestine,* the Armistice Demarcation Line shall be determined by existing military positions...

The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949​
According to these two 1949 UN Armistice Agreements (that Israel signed) the Negev is Palestine. I have seen nothing that shows this to be false. This falls in line with all of the history I have read.

Where did Israel get the authority to claim borders on Palestine?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  Toddsterpatriot. P F Tinmore. et al,
> 
> Absolutely 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. _
> 
> Exactly! And who were the signers for Palestine?
> A bunch of Muslims, or a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Speak up, couldn't hear your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the issue of borders go, the two Pease Treaties set the example:
> 
> •  Egyptian demarcation state:
> 
> *Article II Untitled*
> 
> The* permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel* is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> •  Jordanian demarcation states:
> 
> *Article 3 - International Boundary
> *
> 1.  *The international boundary between Jordan and Israel* is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.
> 2. The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.
> 3. The Parties recognize the international boundary, as well as each other's territory, territorial waters and airspace, as inviolable, and will respect and comply with them.
> 4. The demarcation of the boundary will take place as set forth in Appendix (I) to Annex I and will be concluded not later than 9 months after the signing of the Treaty.
> 5. It is agreed that where the boundary follows a river, in the event of natural changes in the course of the flow of the river as described in Annex I (a), the boundary shall follow the new course of the flow. In the event of any other changes the boundary shall not be affected unless otherwise agreed.
> 6. Immediately upon the exchange of the instruments of ratification of this Treaty, each Party will deploy on its side of the international boundary as defined in Annex I (a).
> 7. The parties shall, upon the signature of the Treaty, enter into negotiations to conclude, within 9 months, an agreement on the delimitation of their maritime boundary in the Gulf of Aqaba.
> 8. Taking into account the special circumstances of the Baqura/Naharayim area, which is under Jordanian sovereignty, with Israeli private ownership rights, the Parties agree to apply the provisions set out in Annex I (b).
> 9. With respect to the Al-Ghamr/Zofar area, the provisions set out in Annex I (c) will apply.​
> 
> The first two Armistice Agreements (Egyptian-Israel and Jordan-Israel) are the Armistice Agreements are the applicable ones under our topic; as they pertain to the Gaza Strip and the West Bank (including Jerusalem).
> 
> •  EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> ...Armistice Egyptian-Israeli  S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949
> 
> View attachment 221742​•  HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> ...General Armistice Agreement between the Hashemite Jordan Kingdom and Israel S/1302/Rev.1 3 April 1949
> 
> View attachment 221745​
> In the case of Lebanon, the Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon
> to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General (Letter Signed by General Émile Lahoud
> President of the President of the Republic) essentially superceeds the Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949, signed by:  Lieutenant Colonel Toufic Salem (Government of Lebanon) and Lieutenant Colonel Mordechai Makleff (Government of Israel).  (Signatures appear on S/1296/Add.1).
> 
> As for Syria, there was an instrument in '49, the two Parties are agreed that their forces shall not advance beyond the existing truce lines, as certified by the United Nations Truce Supervision Organization (Brigadier-General William E. Riley, USMC, Chief of Staff) Organization  (See Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, signed by Sgan Aloof M. Makleff, Head of the Israeli delegation.)  The agreement was recorded as ISRAELI-SYRIAN GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT S/1353/Add.2 27 July 1949 Executed by Colonel Fozi Selo, Head of the Syrian Delegation and Sgan Aloof M. Makleff, Head of the Israeli Delegation, on behalf and for their respective governments.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> Both the Armistice Agreements with Jordan and Egypt dissolved (1994 and 1979 respectively) having been replaced by the Treaties of Peace.  By agreement, the Armistice remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved,
> 
> The Armistice with Lebanon was broken and later replaced by the 2000 Letter.
> 
> The Armistice with Syria was broken and the key terrain of the Golan Heights were annexed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some problems with your post. Israel's borders with Egypt and Jordan?
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of *entering Palestine.*
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> (d) In the sector from a point on the Dead Sea (MR 1925-0958) to *the southernmost tip of Palestine,* the Armistice Demarcation Line shall be determined by existing military positions...
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949​
> According to these two 1949 UN Armistice Agreements (that Israel signed) the Negev is Palestine. I have seen nothing that shows this to be false. This falls in line with all of the history I have read.
> 
> Where did Israel get the authority to claim borders on Palestine?
Click to expand...


*
According to these two 1949 UN Armistice Agreements (that Israel signed) the Negev is Palestine.*

Fascinating!!

Who signed on the Israeli side?

*Where did Israel get the authority to claim borders on Palestine? *

Israel owns Palestine. What do the Palestinians own?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  Toddsterpatriot. P F Tinmore. et al,
> 
> Absolutely 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. No borders for an Israel were mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All of the international borders mentioned in the Armistice Agreements were between *Palestine* and the neighboring states. _
> 
> Exactly! And who were the signers for Palestine?
> A bunch of Muslims, or a bunch of Jews?
> 
> Speak up, couldn't hear your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the issue of borders go, the two Pease Treaties set the example:
> 
> •  Egyptian demarcation state:
> 
> *Article II Untitled*
> 
> The* permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel* is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> •  Jordanian demarcation states:
> 
> *Article 3 - International Boundary
> *
> 1.  *The international boundary between Jordan and Israel* is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.
> 2. The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.
> 3. The Parties recognize the international boundary, as well as each other's territory, territorial waters and airspace, as inviolable, and will respect and comply with them.
> 4. The demarcation of the boundary will take place as set forth in Appendix (I) to Annex I and will be concluded not later than 9 months after the signing of the Treaty.
> 5. It is agreed that where the boundary follows a river, in the event of natural changes in the course of the flow of the river as described in Annex I (a), the boundary shall follow the new course of the flow. In the event of any other changes the boundary shall not be affected unless otherwise agreed.
> 6. Immediately upon the exchange of the instruments of ratification of this Treaty, each Party will deploy on its side of the international boundary as defined in Annex I (a).
> 7. The parties shall, upon the signature of the Treaty, enter into negotiations to conclude, within 9 months, an agreement on the delimitation of their maritime boundary in the Gulf of Aqaba.
> 8. Taking into account the special circumstances of the Baqura/Naharayim area, which is under Jordanian sovereignty, with Israeli private ownership rights, the Parties agree to apply the provisions set out in Annex I (b).
> 9. With respect to the Al-Ghamr/Zofar area, the provisions set out in Annex I (c) will apply.​
> 
> The first two Armistice Agreements (Egyptian-Israel and Jordan-Israel) are the Armistice Agreements are the applicable ones under our topic; as they pertain to the Gaza Strip and the West Bank (including Jerusalem).
> 
> •  EGYPTIAN-ISRAELI GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> ...Armistice Egyptian-Israeli  S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949
> 
> View attachment 221742​•  HASHEMITE JORDAN KINGDOM - ISRAEL: GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT
> ...General Armistice Agreement between the Hashemite Jordan Kingdom and Israel S/1302/Rev.1 3 April 1949
> 
> View attachment 221745​
> In the case of Lebanon, the Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon
> to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General (Letter Signed by General Émile Lahoud
> President of the President of the Republic) essentially superceeds the Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949, signed by:  Lieutenant Colonel Toufic Salem (Government of Lebanon) and Lieutenant Colonel Mordechai Makleff (Government of Israel).  (Signatures appear on S/1296/Add.1).
> 
> As for Syria, there was an instrument in '49, the two Parties are agreed that their forces shall not advance beyond the existing truce lines, as certified by the United Nations Truce Supervision Organization (Brigadier-General William E. Riley, USMC, Chief of Staff) Organization  (See Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, signed by Sgan Aloof M. Makleff, Head of the Israeli delegation.)  The agreement was recorded as ISRAELI-SYRIAN GENERAL ARMISTICE AGREEMENT S/1353/Add.2 27 July 1949 Executed by Colonel Fozi Selo, Head of the Syrian Delegation and Sgan Aloof M. Makleff, Head of the Israeli Delegation, on behalf and for their respective governments.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> Both the Armistice Agreements with Jordan and Egypt dissolved (1994 and 1979 respectively) having been replaced by the Treaties of Peace.  By agreement, the Armistice remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved,
> 
> The Armistice with Lebanon was broken and later replaced by the 2000 Letter.
> 
> The Armistice with Syria was broken and the key terrain of the Golan Heights were annexed.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some problems with your post. Israel's borders with Egypt and Jordan?
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of *entering Palestine.*
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> 
> (d) In the sector from a point on the Dead Sea (MR 1925-0958) to *the southernmost tip of Palestine,* the Armistice Demarcation Line shall be determined by existing military positions...
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949​
> According to these two 1949 UN Armistice Agreements (that Israel signed) the Negev is Palestine. I have seen nothing that shows this to be false. This falls in line with all of the history I have read.
> 
> Where did Israel get the authority to claim borders on Palestine?
Click to expand...


There are a number of problems with your confusion. Other than you may believe that the islamic colonial settler project claims the area as an Islamist waqf,  what prevented Israel from self-determination in the geographic area of Palestine?


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli court ordered two BDS activists from New Zealand to pay fans of the pop singer Lorde for causing her to cancel her concert in Israel, _Yediot Aharonot_ reported.

In the decision, the Jerusalem Mastrigate's Court said that the two activists, Justine Sachs and Palestinian New Zealander Nadia Abu-Shanab, were directly responsible for Lorde's cancellation and ordered them to pay three fans 45,000 shekels, or $12,400.

The duo had written an open letter to Lorde calling on her to cancel her scheduled tour in Israel last year, alleging that "playing in Tel Aviv will be seen as giving support to the policies of the Israeli government, even if you make no comment on the political situation."

(full article online)

BDS activists to pay Lorde fans for canceled concert


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two activists from the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign disrupted the presentation of an Israeli Holocaust film in Berlin last week, prompting Israeli security officials to evict the protesters as the audience booed the stoppage caused by the BDS people.

(full article online)

Boycott-Israel activists disrupt Holocaust film in Berlin


----------



## Sixties Fan

Paypal has stopped providing services to the UK Charity War on Want. This follows UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) pointing out to Paypal that War on Want  appeared to have close links to a terrorist organisation, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).

(full article online)

War on Want loses Paypal facility


----------



## Sixties Fan

All of the above have previously featured in numerous letters to The Guardian supporting BDS.

So how is it possible to be “committed to academic freedom” as stated in the most recent letter, yet support an academic boycott of Israel?

How is it possible to support Lara Alqasem’s right to study in a country that they believe has no rights?

Or is it simply gross hypocrisy?

(full article online)

Academics' Letter Exposes BDS Hypocrisy | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Accusing BDS of proving “time and time again that it strictly opposes” values including “critical thinking, open dialogue, and respect for each other’s humanity and right to existence,” Swarthmore Students for Israel pledged to stand in opposition to it.

“At this time we are unaware how SJP plans to initiate this campaign or how it will manifest, but our student and alumni community can rest assured that we will do our utmost to combat it in all forms as it reveals itself,” the group stated. “When the time comes, we hope our allies will reach out and help us defeat this.”

“The reality stands that pro-Israel and Jewish students are harassed and/or assaulted, both on the national level and within the Swarthmore community,” it continued. “It is unacceptable. The support is here. The community is here. We are here.”


(full article online)

Swarthmore College SJP Launches Anti-Israel Divestment Campaign, Drawing Opposition From Zionist Students


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top US Jewish groups have welcomed the Senate’s passage on Thursday of legislation designed to counter the use of human shields by two main anti-Israel terrorist organizations.

“We applaud the US Senate for unanimously passing the STOP (Sanction Terrorist Operations) Using Human Shields Act, co-authored by U.S. Sens. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) and Joe Donnelly (D-Ind.),” Conference of Presidents of Major American Jewish Organizations (CoP) Chairman Arthur Stark and Executive Vice Chairman and CEO Malcolm Hoenlein said in a statement. “This bill requires the president to identify and impose sanctions on each foreign person who is a member of or acting on behalf of Hezbollah and Hamas who knowingly orders, controls, or otherwise directs the use of civilians to shield military objectives from attack.”

(full article online)

Top US Jewish Groups Welcome Senate’s Approval of Human Shields Act Targeting Hamas and Hezbollah


----------



## Sixties Fan

Campus police at University of California, Irvine will in the near future refer anti-Israel disruptors of a May 3, 2018 pro-Israel event to Orange County prosecutors, according to a UCI spokesperson. Referral will occur, says the spokesperson, as soon as the campus police investigation concludes.

If so, UCI will be the second UC campus, after UCLA, to refer loud and raucous anti-Israel disruptors to prosecutors for violation of California’s statutes prohibiting disruption of public meetings, disturbing the peace, and conspiracy to do either one.

After the police referral, it will be up to District Attorney Tony Rackauckas to decide whether actual prosecution should ensue. Rackauckas previously made history with the 2011 prosecution and conviction of the famous “Irvine 11,” who disrupted Israeli Ambassador Michael Oren in 2010 when he spoke at UCI. Rackauckas is considered one the state’s most seasoned, no-nonsense DAs.

(full article online)

UCI Preparing to Refer Anti-Israel Disrupters to Prosecution


----------



## Sixties Fan

America wouldn’t let her in, so why should Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Paypal has stopped providing services to the UK Charity War on Want. This follows UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) pointing out to Paypal that War on Want  appeared to have close links to a terrorist organisation, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> War on Want loses Paypal facility


So many monkey motions and guilt by association.

There are people who are members of different organization. This does not mean that the organizations are affiliated. That does not tie those organizations together. If a member of the mafia is also the member of a church, that does not make that church mafia. That does not create a link.

Khalida Jarrar has never as much as picked up a rock yet Israel has arrested her many times under its phony war on terror. It is just part of Israel's campaign to shut people up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

7 extraordinary Israeli-designed music videos


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

UNRWA has been in financial trouble and laid off hundreds of Palestinians this year; the position that UNRWA is advertising pays over 14 times average income for a Palestinian.

(full article online)

Cash-strapped UNRWA advertises cushy PR position


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to open embassy in Rwanda


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal has stopped providing services to the UK Charity War on Want. This follows UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) pointing out to Paypal that War on Want  appeared to have close links to a terrorist organisation, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> War on Want loses Paypal facility
> 
> 
> 
> So many monkey motions and guilt by association.
> 
> There are people who are members of different organization. This does not mean that the organizations are affiliated. That does not tie those organizations together. If a member of the mafia is also the member of a church, that does not make that church mafia. That does not create a link.
> 
> Khalida Jarrar has never as much as picked up a rock yet Israel has arrested her many times under its phony war on terror. It is just part of Israel's campaign to shut people up.
Click to expand...


I thought it was hilarious that the politburo mouthpieces at the Islamic terrorist franchise this lady represents used every nonsensical cliche known to Islamic blowhards.

Have you considered that flailing your Pom Poms in support of Islamic terrorist franchises as a part of your cut and paste YouTube video gee-had  is pretty silly?

PFLP: Extended detention of Khalida Jarrar will not deter her from struggle to free Palestine

The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine emphasized that the renewal of the administrative detention of the leader Khalida Jarrar for four additional months will not deter Comrade Khalida Jarrar or the Front from its role in resisting the occupation and its followers.

The Front emphasized that the renewal of the administrative detention of the prominent national leader Khalida Jarrar is an attempt to suppress the revolutionary leaders who can affect the course of developments in occupied Palestine, especially in relation to the occupation attacks on the West Bank, the siege and the imposition of sanctions on the Gaza Strip and the attempts to impose the so-called “deal of the century.”



Funny stuff referring to Khalida Jarrar as a prominent leader. What does the Pal’istanian Legislative Council do these days except launder welfare dollars?


----------



## member

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal has stopped providing services to the UK Charity War on Want. This follows UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) pointing out to Paypal that War on Want  appeared to have close links to a terrorist organisation, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> War on Want loses Paypal facility
> 
> 
> 
> So many monkey motions and guilt by association.
> 
> There are people who are members of different organization. This does not mean that the organizations are affiliated. That does not tie those organizations together. If a member of the mafia is also the member of a church, that does not make that church mafia. That does not create a link.
> 
> Khalida Jarrar has never as much as picked up a rock yet Israel has arrested her many times under its phony war on terror. It is just part of Israel's campaign to shut people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was hilarious that the politburo mouthpieces at the Islamic terrorist franchise this lady represents used every nonsensical cliche known to Islamic blowhards.
> 
> Have you considered that flailing your Pom Poms in support of Islamic terrorist franchises as a part of your cut and paste YouTube video gee-had  is pretty silly?
> 
> PFLP: Extended detention of Khalida Jarrar will not deter her from struggle to free Palestine
> 
> The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine emphasized that the renewal of the administrative detention of the leader Khalida Jarrar for four additional months will not deter Comrade Khalida Jarrar or the Front from its role in resisting the occupation and its followers.
> 
> The Front emphasized that the renewal of the administrative detention of the prominent national leader Khalida Jarrar is an attempt to suppress the revolutionary leaders who can affect the course of developments in occupied Palestine, especially in relation to the occupation attacks on the West Bank, the siege and the imposition of sanctions on the Gaza Strip and the attempts to impose the so-called “deal of the century.”
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff referring to Khalida Jarrar as a prominent leader. What does the Pal’istanian Legislative Council do these days except launder welfare dollars?
Click to expand...





 *"I thought it was hilarious [...] Have you considered that flailing your Pom Poms in support of Islamic terrorist franchises as a part of your cut and paste YouTube video gee-had is pretty silly?"*






*Gimme an N...*



*Gimme an O....*

Gooo_ooooo_oooooo *Nomore* !


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

*Leading BDS Group Posted Tweet Mourning PFLP Terrorist*
*by John Rossomando  •  Aug 13, 2018 at 11:22 am*









Leading BDS Group Posted Tweet Mourning PFLP Terrorist

Back in 2016, the U.S. Campaign for Palestinian Rights (USCPR) posted a tweet mourning the death of a Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) terrorist.

The PFLP is best known for pioneering airliner hijackings in the 1960s and 1970s. Its hijacking and subsequent blowing up of three airliners in Jordan in 1970 was the PFLP's most infamous terror attack. Forty hostages were taken off the planes before the PFLP destroyed them. More recently, PFLP terrorists carried out several suicide bombings during the Second Intifada. In 2017, the PFLP celebrated the 45thanniversary of its terrorist attack at Lod Airport that killed 26 Israelis.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli and United Arab Emirates Ambassadors Share Table, Shmooze at Pro-Israel Event in D.C.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Do these exceptions apply to Omar Barghouti, the founder of BDS?

Barghouti is not an Israeli citizen although he holds Israeli residency status and lives in Acre. He has a master's degree from Columbia University and appears to have been studying for his PhD in philosophy at Tel Aviv University since 2009. His Palestinian identity is no more relevant than that of Lara Alqasem.

Barghouti routinely travels around the world and gives lectures at universities worldwide. The idea that he is coerced into attending an Israeli university is simply not true - he has the ability and means to attend any university he wants, including in the West Bank but also in the US and Europe where he lectures on supposed Israeli crimes.  Nowadays, he can almost certainly tailor a program where he can attend and check in with his thesis advisor online to any major university worldwide he desires. The fact that he has not yet apparently received his PhD after 9 years of study shows that he is not forced to attend classes in person; he could pursue a similar PhD program literally anywhere worldwide and visit his university when he goes on his regular speaking tours.

So if, according to PACBI and Electronic Intifada, there is no "coercive" relationship loophole for BDS' founder, he has violated and may still be violating his own standards on academic boycott of Israel.

This is what a hypocrite looks like.




All "international" students without my special "loophole" must "boycott" Israeli universities 


(full article online)

Electronic Intifada proves that BDS founder violates BDS guidelines ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two BDS activists disrupted the presentation of an Israeli Holocaust film in Berlin last week, prompting Israeli security officials to evict the protesters as the audience booed them.

The Jerusalem Post identified one of the BDS activists as Ronnie Barkan, an anti-Zionist from Israel, whose conduct Berlin’s intelligence agency classified in an August report as “anti-Semitic.”

Now, tell us again that BDS is not anti-Semitic.

(vide video online)

REVOLTING: BDS Activists Disrupt Holocaust Film in Germany


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Social Justice


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ali Abunimah - BDS Campaign - Freedom, Equality & Return*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel and Social Justice


That means that North Korea, who starves its people; African countries, who ignore their people; Arab regimes, who execute their people – all fail to garner the kind of outrage reserved only for this tiny Jewish state.​
Israel's standard deflection bullshit.

*US-Backed Bahraini Forces Deport 2 American Peace Activists Acting As Human Rights Observers*

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and Social Justice
> 
> 
> 
> That means that North Korea, who starves its people; African countries, who ignore their people; Arab regimes, who execute their people – all fail to garner the kind of outrage reserved only for this tiny Jewish state.​
> Israel's standard deflection bullshit.
> 
> *US-Backed Bahraini Forces Deport 2 American Peace Activists Acting As Human Rights Observers*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


Where's the deflection?
Virtually in all cases Israel is blamed fiercely for what is considered normal conduct in most countries, including Yours.

A known and well documented irrational obsession.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ali Abunimah - BDS Campaign - Freedom, Equality & Return*
> 
> **


----------



## Mindful

*WATCH: Australian PM Scott Morrison Considering Embassy Move to*0

It has already been in the news: Australia’s (new) Prime Minister Scott Morrison stating he is considering moving Australia’s embassy to Jerusalem, as well as considering whether to withdraw from the Iran nuclear agreement. But I prefer to hear these things from the horse’s mouth so to speak, so here ya go:

WATCH: Australian PM Scott Morrison Considering Embassy Move to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And they say that it is a Palestinian issue, and not a Muslim Arab issue.  Yes, hearing it to believe it.  And no one has yet figured out why it is called the Arab League  ]

Ambassadors of 13 states warn Australia against recognizing Jerusalem as Israel's capital, say move would hurt relations with Arab world.

(full article online)

Arab states warn Australia not to recognize Jerusalem


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel  
※→  Sixties Fan, _et al,_

I cannot image that Australia would capitulate in the face of Arab State intimidation and coercion.    The Australians are not generally prone to accept this type of approach. 



Sixties Fan said:


> [ And they say that it is a Palestinian issue, and not a Muslim Arab issue.  Yes, hearing it to believe it.  And no one has yet figured out why it is called the Arab League  ]
> 
> Ambassadors of 13 states warn Australia against recognizing Jerusalem as Israel's capital, say move would hurt relations with Arab world.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arab states warn Australia not to recognize Jerusalem


*(COMMENT)*

Whether or not Australia decides to recognize Jerusalem as it capital, will not be based on the Arab attempt at intervention.  



			
				Aurtz Sheva 7 said:
			
		

> Diplomats from across the Arab world warned Australia on Tuesday that Canberra risked both its relations with Arab states as well as the viability of the peace process in the Middle East if it recognizes Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.
> SOURCE:  _10/16/2018 Aurtz Sheva 7_ •



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/10/...estinian-eyes-seat-on-jerusalem-city-council/


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  Sixties Fan, _et al,_
> 
> I cannot image that Australia would capitulate in the face of Arab State intimidation and coercion.    The Australians are not generally prone to accept this type of approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ And they say that it is a Palestinian issue, and not a Muslim Arab issue.  Yes, hearing it to believe it.  And no one has yet figured out why it is called the Arab League  ]
> 
> Ambassadors of 13 states warn Australia against recognizing Jerusalem as Israel's capital, say move would hurt relations with Arab world.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Arab states warn Australia not to recognize Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Whether or not Australia decides to recognize Jerusalem as it capital, will not be based on the Arab attempt at intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurtz Sheva 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diplomats from across the Arab world warned Australia on Tuesday that Canberra risked both its relations with Arab states as well as the viability of the peace process in the Middle East if it recognizes Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.
> SOURCE:  _10/16/2018 Aurtz Sheva 7_ •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I honestly don’t care. The important thing is that E. Jerusalem will never be in “ Palestine “


----------



## Sixties Fan

Joseph Haddad, Arab Israeli Christian 2nd Lebanon War Veteran
(video)

I cannot be silent, I must break my silence. I served in the IDF during the Second Intifada. It was a difficult time. I also stood at checkpoints, stood guard, arrested people and fought in the Second Lebanon War. As an Israeli Arab and IDF solider in the Golani Brigade, I served together with other Israelis: Jews of all backgrounds, Druze and Bedouin. We were all equal, we were all brothers fighting side by side and I can testify that I served in the most humane and moral army in the world, with the highest code of ethics and human values. The IDF is an army that faces complex challenges and dilemmas in an explosive region, but it is an army that is level headed and always keeps as its ultimate highest value human life. The IDF is an army that will bend over backwards to save lives and to ensure that innocent individuals are not harmed, even if it means complicating the military operation.

I will not let BTS spread untruths and lies against my country. Two days after BTS takes it stand at Harvard University, I will be there to speak to the students with Reservists on Duty. The truth will prevail.
_
The writer, age 33, is an Arab Israeli Christian. A resident of Nazareth, he was injured in the Second Lebanese War while serving as a soldier in the Israeli army. A social activist in the Arab community, he is the CEO of the nonprofit organization Togther – Vouch For Each Other, which builds bridges that bring together Arabs and Jews in meaningful social connections in Israeli society. He is also involved in public relations through the organization Reservists on Duty._

(full article online)

It’s time I break my silence


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Irish Senate passes Israeli settlement boycott after exceptionally candid & courageous debate*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Irish Senate passes Israeli settlement boycott after exceptionally candid & courageous debate*
> 
> **


What a bunch of ignorant, malicious, brainwashed nobodies.

Boycott Israel, but put an end to the Palestinian leaders who bring the real misery to the Arabs, who by sheer lack of luck have found themselves migrating to that area a century ago.......????

Nothing, absolutely Nothing.

The usual Christian garbage against the Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Irish Senate passes Israeli settlement boycott after exceptionally candid & courageous debate*
> 
> **


[ Ahhh....no wonder the Irish have such love for the Jews.  Let us look at some history of it ......]

Comment: Anti-Semitism was rife when Ireland shut the door to Jews seeking refuge - Independent.ie


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This is a pretty unenlightened group of legislators.

They are unable to comprehend the nature of the conflict and what tools and weapons are being brought to bare on the landscape.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Irish Senate passes Israeli settlement boycott after exceptionally candid & courageous debate*


*(COMMENT)*

Each conflict has a set of objectives.  And to attain these objectives, the successful combatant MUST find the most effective means for the attainment of these political objectives.  The Israelis are in a conflict the intensity of which is to compel the Arab Palestinians to fulfill decide to meet Israeli objectives.

In the case of the Arab-Israeli Conflict, there are three (3) things that must be addressed and neutralized:

•  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric ...Fighters that collectively represent the Arab Palestinian military power_.
•  _The country must be brought under a noncombative state with law and order established_.
•  _The collective clarity of the people must be brought to the forefront focused on needs, goals, rights and ...responsonsibilities.  The will to fight _(continue the conflict)_ becomes less important than the development of the culture and society.​
The most important of the three is the _will_ of the Arab Palestinian.  They must come to realized that their collective human development is more important _(nationalism and pride)_ than the perpetuation of the conflict.  The peace is not won by a forced agenda.  The Arab Palestinian, with generation and generations of hatred behind them, are not going to be subdued _(hatred will smolder for many decades to come)._  BUT*!*  They might be persuaded to join a national project that offers "real incentives" and that the "incentives" are direct payment _(not passed through the Palestinian Authority)_.  Certainly, the Israelis can come up with an outreach program _(directly to the Arab Palestinian working class)_ that will kick-start the Arab Palestinians.

I should stop here.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a pretty unenlightened group of legislators.
> 
> They are unable to comprehend the nature of the conflict and what tools and weapons are being brought to bare on the landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Irish Senate passes Israeli settlement boycott after exceptionally candid & courageous debate*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Each conflict has a set of objectives.  And to attain these objectives, the successful combatant MUST find the most effective means for the attainment of these political objectives.  The Israelis are in a conflict the intensity of which is to compel the Arab Palestinians to fulfill decide to meet Israeli objectives.
> 
> In the case of the Arab-Israeli Conflict, there are three (3) things that must be addressed and neutralized:
> 
> •  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric ...Fighters that collectively represent the Arab Palestinian military power_.
> •  _The country must be brought under a noncombative state with law and order established_.
> •  _The collective clarity of the people must be brought to the forefront focused on needs, goals, rights and ...responsonsibilities.  The will to fight _(continue the conflict)_ becomes less important than the development of the culture and society.​
> The most important of the three is the _will_ of the Arab Palestinian.  They must come to realized that their collective human development is more important _(nationalism and pride)_ than the perpetuation of the conflict.  The peace is not won by a forced agenda.  The Arab Palestinian, with generation and generations of hatred behind them, are not going to be subdued _(hatred will smolder for many decades to come)._  BUT*!*  They might be persuaded to join a national project that offers "real incentives" and that the "incentives" are direct payment _(not passed through the Palestinian Authority)_.  Certainly, the Israelis can come up with an outreach program _(directly to the Arab Palestinian working class)_ that will kick-start the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> I should stop here.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Each conflict has a set of objectives. And to attain these objectives, the successful combatant MUST find the most effective means for the attainment of these political objectives. The Israelis are in a conflict the intensity of which is to compel the Arab Palestinians to fulfill decide to meet Israeli objectives.


Israel's main objective is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. True a hundred years ago and still true today.

So, what are the Palestinian's options?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Who are you kidding_*?*_

QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 21008135, member: 21837"]


RoccoR said:


> Each conflict has a set of objectives. And to attain these objectives, the successful combatant MUST find the most effective means for the attainment of these political objectives. The Israelis are in a conflict the intensity of which is to compel the Arab Palestinians to fulfill decide to meet Israeli objectives.


Israel's main objective is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. True a hundred years ago and still true today.

So, what are the Palestinian's options?[/QUOTE]
*(COMMENT)*

I do not think that, in the 21st Century, you have heard anything like that from the Israeli Government as an official policy or objective.

You might be able to dig-up some fringe group of extremists, but not official policy.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a pretty unenlightened group of legislators.
> 
> They are unable to comprehend the nature of the conflict and what tools and weapons are being brought to bare on the landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Irish Senate passes Israeli settlement boycott after exceptionally candid & courageous debate*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Each conflict has a set of objectives.  And to attain these objectives, the successful combatant MUST find the most effective means for the attainment of these political objectives.  The Israelis are in a conflict the intensity of which is to compel the Arab Palestinians to fulfill decide to meet Israeli objectives.
> 
> In the case of the Arab-Israeli Conflict, there are three (3) things that must be addressed and neutralized:
> 
> •  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric ...Fighters that collectively represent the Arab Palestinian military power_.
> •  _The country must be brought under a noncombative state with law and order established_.
> •  _The collective clarity of the people must be brought to the forefront focused on needs, goals, rights and ...responsonsibilities.  The will to fight _(continue the conflict)_ becomes less important than the development of the culture and society.​
> The most important of the three is the _will_ of the Arab Palestinian.  They must come to realized that their collective human development is more important _(nationalism and pride)_ than the perpetuation of the conflict.  The peace is not won by a forced agenda.  The Arab Palestinian, with generation and generations of hatred behind them, are not going to be subdued _(hatred will smolder for many decades to come)._  BUT*!*  They might be persuaded to join a national project that offers "real incentives" and that the "incentives" are direct payment _(not passed through the Palestinian Authority)_.  Certainly, the Israelis can come up with an outreach program _(directly to the Arab Palestinian working class)_ that will kick-start the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> I should stop here.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each conflict has a set of objectives. And to attain these objectives, the successful combatant MUST find the most effective means for the attainment of these political objectives. The Israelis are in a conflict the intensity of which is to compel the Arab Palestinians to fulfill decide to meet Israeli objectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's main objective is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. True a hundred years ago and still true today.
> 
> So, what are the Palestinian's options?
Click to expand...


If that was Israel's goal, they could meet it in a week.  They could have met that goal a hundred times over in the past hundred years.  

But, let's just assume that it is true, for the moment.  Let's just assume that Israel ALSO sees this as a zero sum game.  Let's say that Israel wants the whole territory and Arab Palestine wants the whole territory.  

Given Israel's military and economic superiority -- what ARE Arab Palestinian's options?  Continued low-level "resistance" hasn't given them even one tiny smidgen of territory where they exercise full sovereignty and have normalized relationships with the international community.  In fact, as demonstrated in maps Team Palestine is wont to bring up from time to time, the Arab Palestinians have been steadily losing territory year by year.  

How is that zero sum game working out so far?  So here's a crazy idea -- how about if each people has sovereignty over part of the territory?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Irish Senate passes Israeli settlement boycott after exceptionally candid & courageous debate*
> 
> **




The clips in the video show a SHOCKING lack of basic understanding about the conflict.  And speaking of hypocrisy...when are those boycotts of Morocco, Turkey, China, Russia, UAE scheduled to begin?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Irish Senate passes Israeli settlement boycott after exceptionally candid & courageous debate*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clips in the video show a SHOCKING lack of basic understanding about the conflict.  And speaking of hypocrisy...when are those boycotts of Morocco, Turkey, China, Russia, UAE scheduled to begin?
Click to expand...

When they ask for it like the Palestinians have.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nvidia to set up AI research center in Tel Aviv


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Who are you kidding_*?*_
> 
> QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 21008135, member: 21837"]
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each conflict has a set of objectives. And to attain these objectives, the successful combatant MUST find the most effective means for the attainment of these political objectives. The Israelis are in a conflict the intensity of which is to compel the Arab Palestinians to fulfill decide to meet Israeli objectives.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's main objective is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. True a hundred years ago and still true today.
> 
> So, what are the Palestinian's options?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I do not think that, in the 21st Century, you have heard anything like that from the Israeli Government as an official policy or objective.

You might be able to dig-up some fringe group of extremists, but not official policy.

Most Respectfully,
R[/QUOTE]
Policy we see implemented every day.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Who are you kidding_*?*_
> 
> QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 21008135, member: 21837"]
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each conflict has a set of objectives. And to attain these objectives, the successful combatant MUST find the most effective means for the attainment of these political objectives. The Israelis are in a conflict the intensity of which is to compel the Arab Palestinians to fulfill decide to meet Israeli objectives.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's main objective is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. True a hundred years ago and still true today.
> 
> So, what are the Palestinian's options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I do not think that, in the 21st Century, you have heard anything like that from the Israeli Government as an official policy or objective.
> 
> You might be able to dig-up some fringe group of extremists, but not official policy.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Policy we see implemented every day.[/QUOTE]
Total BS.

But....try again.......please!!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Gov't Forms Strategy to Fight and Supress Boycott Campaign!*

**


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel 
※→ P F Tinmore, et al, 

OK, let's look at the numbers to see if the claims made by the principal speaker are having a "real" effect.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Gov't Forms Strategy to Fight and Supress Boycott Campaign!


*(COMMENT)*

If we look at the Israeli Gross Domestic Product (GDP) since the PLO Declared Independence (1988 or 30 years ago)  you will find that the GDP steadily rose from  $51.8B (1988) → $316.5B (2017).  At no time did the rate of improvement backslide into the RED.  Similarly, the growth of per capita income _(GDP per capita allows you to compare the prosperity of countries with different population sizes)_ rose at a fairly constant rate.  The Unemployment Rate in Israel is at ≈ 4.2%.  With the exception of the year 2009, Israel's Unemployment Rate in the last decade (2008 to 2018) has gradually improved.

On the other hand, the unemployment rate in the (so-called) State of Palestine has more than doubled since the turn of the century.  It was 12.5% in 2000 and is now ≈ 26%. 


			
				Country Economy State of Palestine GDP - Gross Domestic Product said:
			
		

> *GDP grows 3.1% in State of Palestine*
> *Gross Domestic Product of State of Palestine* grew 3.1% in 2017 compared to last year. This rate is 16 -tenths of one percent less than the figure of 4.7% published in 2016.
> 
> The GDP figure in 2017 was $14,000 million, State of Palestine is number 124 in the ranking of GDP of the 196 countries that we publish. The absolute value of GDP in State of Palestine rose $1,000 million with respect to 2016.
> 
> The *GDP per capita of State of Palestine in 2017* was $2,988, $132 higher than in 2016, it was $2,856. To view the evolution of the GDP per capita, it is interesting to look back a few years and compare these data with those of 2007 when the GDP per capita in State of Palestine was $1,574.
> 
> If we order the countries according to their GDP per capita, *State of Palestine* is in 130th position, its population has a low level of affluence compare tothe 196 countries whose GDP we publish.



It would serve the State of Palestine much more efficiently if the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement was replaced with a Palestine Peace and Development Project (PDP).  *IF* the quality of life is to improve in the (so-called) State of Palestine, *THEN* the Arab Palestinians need to divert their attention from attempting to inflict harm on Israel  →  to reestablishing law and order in their territory creating a new paradigm in thinking → away from hostility and more towards national pride and improvement.  

To sacrifice your economy and development just to tear down the and inflict injury on an adjacent economy is a sign of a collective (Arab Palestinian) delusion that includes an intense mistrust and suspicion of the Israelis. These are anxious or fearful feelings.  → They are thoughts by the Arab Palestinians that produce a population-wide persecution complex.   →   This is resulting in a manifestation in threats against Israelis and conspiracies like BDS with the single purpose of doing harm to others.  While these by-products have been seen down through contemporary history.  This is very similar to a failed leadership of a subnational territory _(with more than one tribe)_ attempting to induce military, economic, and political influence over a developed nation. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It would serve the State of Palestine much more efficiently if the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement was replaced with a Palestine Peace and Development Project


Like what? Suggest something.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK, let's look at the numbers to see if the claims made by the principal speaker are having a "real" effect.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Gov't Forms Strategy to Fight and Supress Boycott Campaign!
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If we look at the Israeli Gross Domestic Product (GDP) since the PLO Declared Independence (1988 or 30 years ago)  you will find that the GDP steadily rose from  $51.8B (1988) → $316.5B (2017).  At no time did the rate of improvement backslide into the RED.  Similarly, the growth of per capita income _(GDP per capita allows you to compare the prosperity of countries with different population sizes)_ rose at a fairly constant rate.  The Unemployment Rate in Israel is at ≈ 4.2%.  With the exception of the year 2009, Israel's Unemployment Rate in the last decade (2008 to 2018) has gradually improved.
> 
> On the other hand, the unemployment rate in the (so-called) State of Palestine has more than doubled since the turn of the century.  It was 12.5% in 2000 and is now ≈ 26%.
> 
> 
> 
> Country Economy State of Palestine GDP - Gross Domestic Product said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GDP grows 3.1% in State of Palestine*
> *Gross Domestic Product of State of Palestine* grew 3.1% in 2017 compared to last year. This rate is 16 -tenths of one percent less than the figure of 4.7% published in 2016.
> 
> The GDP figure in 2017 was $14,000 million, State of Palestine is number 124 in the ranking of GDP of the 196 countries that we publish. The absolute value of GDP in State of Palestine rose $1,000 million with respect to 2016.
> 
> The *GDP per capita of State of Palestine in 2017* was $2,988, $132 higher than in 2016, it was $2,856. To view the evolution of the GDP per capita, it is interesting to look back a few years and compare these data with those of 2007 when the GDP per capita in State of Palestine was $1,574.
> 
> If we order the countries according to their GDP per capita, *State of Palestine* is in 130th position, its population has a low level of affluence compare tothe 196 countries whose GDP we publish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would serve the State of Palestine much more efficiently if the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement was replaced with a Palestine Peace and Development Project (PDP).  *IF* the quality of life is to improve in the (so-called) State of Palestine, *THEN* the Arab Palestinians need to divert their attention from attempting to inflict harm on Israel  →  to reestablishing law and order in their territory creating a new paradigm in thinking → away from hostility and more towards national pride and improvement.
> 
> To sacrifice your economy and development just to tear down the and inflict injury on an adjacent economy is a sign of a collective (Arab Palestinian) delusion that includes an intense mistrust and suspicion of the Israelis. These are anxious or fearful feelings.  → They are thoughts by the Arab Palestinians that produce a population-wide persecution complex.   →   This is resulting in a manifestation in threats against Israelis and conspiracies like BDS with the single purpose of doing harm to others.  While these by-products have been seen down through contemporary history.  This is very similar to a failed leadership of a subnational territory _(with more than one tribe)_ attempting to induce military, economic, and political influence over a developed nation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You do not understand the situation. I have said before that the proposed Palestinian state would be the Palestinians crowded into bantustans away from the resources required to develop an economy. Basically this is what we have now.

*Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Palestinian Rights to Resources*

**


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK, let's look at the numbers to see if the claims made by the principal speaker are having a "real" effect.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Gov't Forms Strategy to Fight and Supress Boycott Campaign!
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If we look at the Israeli Gross Domestic Product (GDP) since the PLO Declared Independence (1988 or 30 years ago)  you will find that the GDP steadily rose from  $51.8B (1988) → $316.5B (2017).  At no time did the rate of improvement backslide into the RED.  Similarly, the growth of per capita income _(GDP per capita allows you to compare the prosperity of countries with different population sizes)_ rose at a fairly constant rate.  The Unemployment Rate in Israel is at ≈ 4.2%.  With the exception of the year 2009, Israel's Unemployment Rate in the last decade (2008 to 2018) has gradually improved.
> 
> On the other hand, the unemployment rate in the (so-called) State of Palestine has more than doubled since the turn of the century.  It was 12.5% in 2000 and is now ≈ 26%.
> 
> 
> 
> Country Economy State of Palestine GDP - Gross Domestic Product said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GDP grows 3.1% in State of Palestine*
> *Gross Domestic Product of State of Palestine* grew 3.1% in 2017 compared to last year. This rate is 16 -tenths of one percent less than the figure of 4.7% published in 2016.
> 
> The GDP figure in 2017 was $14,000 million, State of Palestine is number 124 in the ranking of GDP of the 196 countries that we publish. The absolute value of GDP in State of Palestine rose $1,000 million with respect to 2016.
> 
> The *GDP per capita of State of Palestine in 2017* was $2,988, $132 higher than in 2016, it was $2,856. To view the evolution of the GDP per capita, it is interesting to look back a few years and compare these data with those of 2007 when the GDP per capita in State of Palestine was $1,574.
> 
> If we order the countries according to their GDP per capita, *State of Palestine* is in 130th position, its population has a low level of affluence compare tothe 196 countries whose GDP we publish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would serve the State of Palestine much more efficiently if the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement was replaced with a Palestine Peace and Development Project (PDP).  *IF* the quality of life is to improve in the (so-called) State of Palestine, *THEN* the Arab Palestinians need to divert their attention from attempting to inflict harm on Israel  →  to reestablishing law and order in their territory creating a new paradigm in thinking → away from hostility and more towards national pride and improvement.
> 
> To sacrifice your economy and development just to tear down the and inflict injury on an adjacent economy is a sign of a collective (Arab Palestinian) delusion that includes an intense mistrust and suspicion of the Israelis. These are anxious or fearful feelings.  → They are thoughts by the Arab Palestinians that produce a population-wide persecution complex.   →   This is resulting in a manifestation in threats against Israelis and conspiracies like BDS with the single purpose of doing harm to others.  While these by-products have been seen down through contemporary history.  This is very similar to a failed leadership of a subnational territory _(with more than one tribe)_ attempting to induce military, economic, and political influence over a developed nation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not understand the situation. I have said before that the proposed Palestinian state would be the Palestinians crowded into bantustans away from the resources required to develop an economy. Basically this is what we have now.
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Palestinian Rights to Resources*
> 
> **
Click to expand...



The only resources you need to develop an economy is the will to do it and people to put it into practice.


----------



## Shusha

Also, did you want to venture to guess how quickly a Jewish and Arab Israeli society could develop Gaza into a luxury tourist destination?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OK, let's look at the numbers to see if the claims made by the principal speaker are having a "real" effect.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Gov't Forms Strategy to Fight and Supress Boycott Campaign!
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If we look at the Israeli Gross Domestic Product (GDP) since the PLO Declared Independence (1988 or 30 years ago)  you will find that the GDP steadily rose from  $51.8B (1988) → $316.5B (2017).  At no time did the rate of improvement backslide into the RED.  Similarly, the growth of per capita income _(GDP per capita allows you to compare the prosperity of countries with different population sizes)_ rose at a fairly constant rate.  The Unemployment Rate in Israel is at ≈ 4.2%.  With the exception of the year 2009, Israel's Unemployment Rate in the last decade (2008 to 2018) has gradually improved.
> 
> On the other hand, the unemployment rate in the (so-called) State of Palestine has more than doubled since the turn of the century.  It was 12.5% in 2000 and is now ≈ 26%.
> 
> 
> 
> Country Economy State of Palestine GDP - Gross Domestic Product said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GDP grows 3.1% in State of Palestine*
> *Gross Domestic Product of State of Palestine* grew 3.1% in 2017 compared to last year. This rate is 16 -tenths of one percent less than the figure of 4.7% published in 2016.
> 
> The GDP figure in 2017 was $14,000 million, State of Palestine is number 124 in the ranking of GDP of the 196 countries that we publish. The absolute value of GDP in State of Palestine rose $1,000 million with respect to 2016.
> 
> The *GDP per capita of State of Palestine in 2017* was $2,988, $132 higher than in 2016, it was $2,856. To view the evolution of the GDP per capita, it is interesting to look back a few years and compare these data with those of 2007 when the GDP per capita in State of Palestine was $1,574.
> 
> If we order the countries according to their GDP per capita, *State of Palestine* is in 130th position, its population has a low level of affluence compare tothe 196 countries whose GDP we publish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would serve the State of Palestine much more efficiently if the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement was replaced with a Palestine Peace and Development Project (PDP).  *IF* the quality of life is to improve in the (so-called) State of Palestine, *THEN* the Arab Palestinians need to divert their attention from attempting to inflict harm on Israel  →  to reestablishing law and order in their territory creating a new paradigm in thinking → away from hostility and more towards national pride and improvement.
> 
> To sacrifice your economy and development just to tear down the and inflict injury on an adjacent economy is a sign of a collective (Arab Palestinian) delusion that includes an intense mistrust and suspicion of the Israelis. These are anxious or fearful feelings.  → They are thoughts by the Arab Palestinians that produce a population-wide persecution complex.   →   This is resulting in a manifestation in threats against Israelis and conspiracies like BDS with the single purpose of doing harm to others.  While these by-products have been seen down through contemporary history.  This is very similar to a failed leadership of a subnational territory _(with more than one tribe)_ attempting to induce military, economic, and political influence over a developed nation.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not understand the situation. I have said before that the proposed Palestinian state would be the Palestinians crowded into bantustans away from the resources required to develop an economy. Basically this is what we have now.
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Palestinian Rights to Resources*
> 
> **
Click to expand...

* I have said before that the proposed Palestinian state would be the Palestinians crowded into bantustans away from the resources required to develop an economy. *

They'd better hurry up and make peace, their bantustans are getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel 
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF: *
•  EXAMPLE PROPOSAL:  Seawater desalination plant in West Bank or Gaza Strip
A desalination facility in location either along the Mediterranean or the Dead Sea which can desalinate around 220 million liters of water per day.

•  EXAMPLE PROPOSAL:  Alternative source of Energy
Provide a constant power supply for citizens from an alternative sources of energy; either solar energy, geothermal or Wind energy.  (Nablus Area "A")




​


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would serve the State of Palestine much more efficiently if the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement was replaced with a Palestine Peace and Development Project
> 
> 
> 
> Like what? Suggest something.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

From a practical standpoint, the confidence and integrity of the Arab Palestinian is such that it will be many years _(even decade away)_ before the Arab Palestinian _(either West Bank or Gaza Strip)_ will be trusted into the higher level financial resource management, data protection and storage, or the other technical security services (software or hardware).  The risk is too high, but it could be seen as a future goal if they can turn their image around.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: *
> •  EXAMPLE PROPOSAL:  Seawater desalination plant in West Bank or Gaza Strip
> A desalination facility in location either along the Mediterranean or the Dead Sea which can desalinate around 220 million liters of water per day.
> 
> •  EXAMPLE PROPOSAL:  Alternative source of Energy
> Provide a constant power supply for citizens from an alternative sources of energy; either solar energy, geothermal or Wind energy.  (Nablus Area "A")
> 
> View attachment 223884​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would serve the State of Palestine much more efficiently if the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement was replaced with a Palestine Peace and Development Project
> 
> 
> 
> Like what? Suggest something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> From a practical standpoint, the confidence and integrity of the Arab Palestinian is such that it will be many years _(even decade away)_ before the Arab Palestinian _(either West Bank or Gaza Strip)_ will be trusted into the higher level financial resource management, data protection and storage, or the other technical security services (software or hardware).  The risk is too high, but it could be seen as a future goal if they can turn their image around.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are missing the point. The problem is not technological. It is political.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You are missing the point. The problem is not technological. It is political.



I think you have inadvertently gotten it right!  If the Arab Palestinians and the Arab Gazans had the political will to get it done, it would get done.  They don't.  It won't.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. The problem is not technological. It is political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have inadvertently gotten it right!  If the Arab Palestinians and the Arab Gazans had the political will to get it done, it would get done.  They don't.  It won't.
Click to expand...

Not true. Several Palestinian villages have had solar/wind power that was destroyed by Israel. Cisterns are common but they are destroyed by Israel. And on and on.

The bottom line is that Israel does not want the Palestinians to have an economy.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. The problem is not technological. It is political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have inadvertently gotten it right!  If the Arab Palestinians and the Arab Gazans had the political will to get it done, it would get done.  They don't.  It won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Several Palestinian villages have had solar/wind power that was destroyed by Israel. Cisterns are common but they are destroyed by Israel. And on and on.
> 
> The bottom line is that Israel does not want the Palestinians to have an economy.
Click to expand...


You are speaking of a very small percentage of Arab Palestinian people in a very specific part of Area C.  Area C is NOT the place to develop a Palestinian or a Gazan economy.  Try again.


----------



## Shusha

For example, what needs to be done -- by Gazans -- to develop the economy of Gaza?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. The problem is not technological. It is political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have inadvertently gotten it right!  If the Arab Palestinians and the Arab Gazans had the political will to get it done, it would get done.  They don't.  It won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Several Palestinian villages have had solar/wind power that was destroyed by Israel. Cisterns are common but they are destroyed by Israel. And on and on.
> 
> The bottom line is that Israel does not want the Palestinians to have an economy.
Click to expand...


The problem is that Palestinians want to keep feeding of Israeli electricity in debt while installing a parallel unchecked grid.

Solar panels and cisterns are not what an economy is built upon.
Palestinians have a semi-functioning economy without all that, with great potential if in good hands, all it needs is diversion towards public good and local political restructuring.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> For example, what needs to be done -- by Gazans -- to develop the economy of Gaza?


Anti aircraft and anti tank missiles.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> For example, what needs to be done -- by Gazans -- to develop the economy of Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> Anti aircraft and anti tank missiles.
Click to expand...

Your economic plan is to support another caliphate with advanced weaponry?

Tell us all about it.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel 
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

The trick is understanding that the political aspects of a problem can also be harnessed as a positive influence.  Of course, the Arab Palestinian would have to abandon all hostile activities; as well as launch an internal security program to reach out, track down and apprehend Hostile Arab Palestinians that fail to terminate violent activities. 

There will always be those that think every possible alternative to violence is impossible.



P F Tinmore said:


> You are missing the point. The problem is not technological. It is political.


*(COMMENT)*

There will always be those that cannot see beyond the mantra:  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine."  Just like there will always be those that believe that Israel is the oppressor.  But it is not true that "the spirit of Jihad" is at the center of the Arab Palestinian national pride.  Violence is a placebo.   It must be accepted that the 21st Century is the time for the Arab Palestinian to transform themselves from being the avatar for terrorism to a people that have turned their energies towards nation support for its interests, especially to the exclusion or detriment of the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters. 

The Arab Palestinian has to find a way to withdraw from extremists antisocial attitudes and behavior and a lack of conscience.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The trick is understanding that the political aspects of a problem can also be harnessed as a positive influence.  Of course, the Arab Palestinian would have to abandon all hostile activities; as well as launch an internal security program to reach out, track down and apprehend Hostile Arab Palestinians that fail to terminate violent activities.
> 
> There will always be those that think every possible alternative to violence is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. The problem is not technological. It is political.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There will always be those that cannot see beyond the mantra:  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine."  Just like there will always be those that believe that Israel is the oppressor.  But it is not true that "the spirit of Jihad" is at the center of the Arab Palestinian national pride.  Violence is a placebo.   It must be accepted that the 21st Century is the time for the Arab Palestinian to transform themselves from being the avatar for terrorism to a people that have turned their energies towards nation support for its interests, especially to the exclusion or detriment of the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian has to find a way to withdraw from extremists antisocial attitudes and behavior and a lack of conscience.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Still missing the point.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel 
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Then be more clear.



P F Tinmore said:


> Still missing the point.


*(COMMENT)*

Exactly what is the point?

Are you one that wants the conflict to go on forever?

Why?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ma'an's headline also called it a "BDS victory" but Cole rewrote it - and he still considers this a "win" for BDS even though the BDS movement is explicitly against students coming to Israel to study.

(full article online)

Ninth-rate academic Juan Cole calls a student going to university in Israel a "BDS WIn" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> Ma'an's headline also called it a "BDS victory" but Cole rewrote it - and he still considers this a "win" for BDS even though the BDS movement is explicitly against students coming to Israel to study.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Ninth-rate academic Juan Cole calls a student going to university in Israel a "BDS WIn" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Wasn't her whole case based on the claim the she has ceased to be a memeber of any BDS organization?

I guess the point is that it's her choice now if she becomes the next BDS star and gives the law which banned her in the first place, all the backup it needed.


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> Ma'an's headline also called it a "BDS victory" but Cole rewrote it - and he still considers this a "win" for BDS even though the BDS movement is explicitly against students coming to Israel to study.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Ninth-rate academic Juan Cole calls a student going to university in Israel a "BDS WIn" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Just laughable how BDS'ers aren't so BDS'able when it comes to a quality eduaction in the the Zionist Entity.

Hey, wasn't the Head BDS'er in Charge, Omar Barghouti, a Quatari, educated in the Zionist Entity?

Show of hands please, (cybernetically speaking). Who has not heard the expression "do as I say, not as I do"?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycott Israel, boycott all Jews who are pro Israel ]

It is clear that Lelouche's Judaism was the main reason for the initial complaints. After all, Sylvester Stallone - who is a supporter of Israel - was honored at a different Egyptian film festival recently without any objection.

(full article online)

Cairo International Film Festival caves to pressure, rescinds honor to a Jewish director ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

PA's Jerusalem district governor and regional intelligence services director arrested after American citizen with Israeli ID kidnapped.

(full article online )

Senior PA officials arrested in kidnapping of US citizen


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> PA's Jerusalem district governor and regional intelligence services director arrested after American citizen with Israeli ID kidnapped.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Senior PA officials arrested in kidnapping of US citizen


State Department officials at the US Embassy in Jerusalem told _Reuters_ they were aware of the kidnapping.

“We are aware of reports that a US citizen has been detained by the Palestinian Authority. When a U.S. citizen is incarcerated or detained overseas, the Department of State works to provide all appropriate consular assistance,” an embassy official said.​
Well that is a lie.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PA's Jerusalem district governor and regional intelligence services director arrested after American citizen with Israeli ID kidnapped.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Senior PA officials arrested in kidnapping of US citizen
> 
> 
> 
> State Department officials at the US Embassy in Jerusalem told _Reuters_ they were aware of the kidnapping.
> 
> “We are aware of reports that a US citizen has been detained by the Palestinian Authority. When a U.S. citizen is incarcerated or detained overseas, the Department of State works to provide all appropriate consular assistance,” an embassy official said.​
> Well that is a lie.
Click to expand...


Another of your conspiracy theories.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PA's Jerusalem district governor and regional intelligence services director arrested after American citizen with Israeli ID kidnapped.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Senior PA officials arrested in kidnapping of US citizen
> 
> 
> 
> State Department officials at the US Embassy in Jerusalem told _Reuters_ they were aware of the kidnapping.
> 
> “We are aware of reports that a US citizen has been detained by the Palestinian Authority. When a U.S. citizen is incarcerated or detained overseas, the Department of State works to provide all appropriate consular assistance,” an embassy official said.​
> Well that is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...

There is a list of US citizens who have been kidnapped, beaten, wounded, or killed without a peep from our government.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PA's Jerusalem district governor and regional intelligence services director arrested after American citizen with Israeli ID kidnapped.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Senior PA officials arrested in kidnapping of US citizen
> 
> 
> 
> State Department officials at the US Embassy in Jerusalem told _Reuters_ they were aware of the kidnapping.
> 
> “We are aware of reports that a US citizen has been detained by the Palestinian Authority. When a U.S. citizen is incarcerated or detained overseas, the Department of State works to provide all appropriate consular assistance,” an embassy official said.​
> Well that is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a list of US citizens who have been kidnapped, beaten, wounded, or killed without a peep from our government.
Click to expand...


Another of your flaming tirades?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PA's Jerusalem district governor and regional intelligence services director arrested after American citizen with Israeli ID kidnapped.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Senior PA officials arrested in kidnapping of US citizen
> 
> 
> 
> State Department officials at the US Embassy in Jerusalem told _Reuters_ they were aware of the kidnapping.
> 
> “We are aware of reports that a US citizen has been detained by the Palestinian Authority. When a U.S. citizen is incarcerated or detained overseas, the Department of State works to provide all appropriate consular assistance,” an embassy official said.​
> Well that is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a list of US citizens who have been kidnapped, beaten, wounded, or killed without a peep from our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your flaming tirades?
Click to expand...

More of your uninformed babble.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> PA's Jerusalem district governor and regional intelligence services director arrested after American citizen with Israeli ID kidnapped.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Senior PA officials arrested in kidnapping of US citizen
> 
> 
> 
> State Department officials at the US Embassy in Jerusalem told _Reuters_ they were aware of the kidnapping.
> 
> “We are aware of reports that a US citizen has been detained by the Palestinian Authority. When a U.S. citizen is incarcerated or detained overseas, the Department of State works to provide all appropriate consular assistance,” an embassy official said.​
> Well that is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a list of US citizens who have been kidnapped, beaten, wounded, or killed without a peep from our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your flaming tirades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of your uninformed babble.
Click to expand...


It was another of your unsubstantiated claims.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> State Department officials at the US Embassy in Jerusalem told _Reuters_ they were aware of the kidnapping.
> 
> “We are aware of reports that a US citizen has been detained by the Palestinian Authority. When a U.S. citizen is incarcerated or detained overseas, the Department of State works to provide all appropriate consular assistance,” an embassy official said.​
> Well that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a list of US citizens who have been kidnapped, beaten, wounded, or killed without a peep from our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your flaming tirades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of your uninformed babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was another of your unsubstantiated claims.
Click to expand...

You are uninformed/misinformed. I haven't compiled a complete list. These are a few things off the top of my head.

*Deaths.*
Rachel Corrie. I need not explain.
Fucen (SP?). US citizen killed execution style on the Flotilla.
Nothing from our government.

*Other.*
The child from Florida (Whose cousin was the one burned in a forest) was badly beaten by the IDF.
One US citizen was shot in the eye by the IDF.
Cynthia McKinney was kidnapped off a boat in international waters and charged with "entering Israel" illegally( ) when she never went there.
There are many more who have been kidnapped, roughed up, had their property stolen or destroyed.

Nothing from our government.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list of US citizens who have been kidnapped, beaten, wounded, or killed without a peep from our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your flaming tirades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of your uninformed babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was another of your unsubstantiated claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed/misinformed. I haven't compiled a complete list. These are a few things off the top of my head.
> 
> *Deaths.*
> Rachel Corrie. I need not explain.
> Fucen (SP?). US citizen killed execution style on the Flotilla.
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> *Other.*
> The child from Florida (Whose cousin was the one burned in a forest) was badly beaten by the IDF.
> One US citizen was shot in the eye by the IDF.
> Cynthia McKinney was kidnapped off a boat in international waters and charged with "entering Israel" illegally( ) when she never went there.
> There are many more who have been kidnapped, roughed up, had their property stolen or destroyed.
> 
> Nothing from our government.
Click to expand...

That's some list you have there. 

Aside from your fumbling with names, dates, specifics you can't recall or address, one can only guess why you bothered.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list of US citizens who have been kidnapped, beaten, wounded, or killed without a peep from our government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your flaming tirades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of your uninformed babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was another of your unsubstantiated claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed/misinformed. I haven't compiled a complete list. These are a few things off the top of my head.
> 
> *Deaths.*
> Rachel Corrie. I need not explain.
> Fucen (SP?). US citizen killed execution style on the Flotilla.
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> *Other.*
> The child from Florida (Whose cousin was the one burned in a forest) was badly beaten by the IDF.
> One US citizen was shot in the eye by the IDF.
> Cynthia McKinney was kidnapped off a boat in international waters and charged with "entering Israel" illegally( ) when she never went there.
> There are many more who have been kidnapped, roughed up, had their property stolen or destroyed.
> 
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some list you have there.
> 
> Aside from your fumbling with names, dates, specifics you can't recall or address, one can only guess why you bothered.
Click to expand...

*American man executed by Israel with 4 bullets in his head was the youngest of the humanitarians*

**
*American Artist loses her eye after face was deliberately targeted by Israeli forces
*
**
*Cynthia McKinney Back in U.S. After Israeli Detainment
*
**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your flaming tirades?
> 
> 
> 
> More of your uninformed babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was another of your unsubstantiated claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed/misinformed. I haven't compiled a complete list. These are a few things off the top of my head.
> 
> *Deaths.*
> Rachel Corrie. I need not explain.
> Fucen (SP?). US citizen killed execution style on the Flotilla.
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> *Other.*
> The child from Florida (Whose cousin was the one burned in a forest) was badly beaten by the IDF.
> One US citizen was shot in the eye by the IDF.
> Cynthia McKinney was kidnapped off a boat in international waters and charged with "entering Israel" illegally( ) when she never went there.
> There are many more who have been kidnapped, roughed up, had their property stolen or destroyed.
> 
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some list you have there.
> 
> Aside from your fumbling with names, dates, specifics you can't recall or address, one can only guess why you bothered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American man executed by Israel with 4 bullets in his head was the youngest of the humanitarians*
> 
> **
> *American Artist loses her eye after face was deliberately targeted by Israeli forces*
> 
> **
> *Cynthia McKinney Back in U.S. After Israeli Detainment*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


Your cutting and pasting from PressTV is a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of your uninformed babble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was another of your unsubstantiated claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed/misinformed. I haven't compiled a complete list. These are a few things off the top of my head.
> 
> *Deaths.*
> Rachel Corrie. I need not explain.
> Fucen (SP?). US citizen killed execution style on the Flotilla.
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> *Other.*
> The child from Florida (Whose cousin was the one burned in a forest) was badly beaten by the IDF.
> One US citizen was shot in the eye by the IDF.
> Cynthia McKinney was kidnapped off a boat in international waters and charged with "entering Israel" illegally( ) when she never went there.
> There are many more who have been kidnapped, roughed up, had their property stolen or destroyed.
> 
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some list you have there.
> 
> Aside from your fumbling with names, dates, specifics you can't recall or address, one can only guess why you bothered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American man executed by Israel with 4 bullets in his head was the youngest of the humanitarians*
> 
> **
> *American Artist loses her eye after face was deliberately targeted by Israeli forces*
> 
> **
> *Cynthia McKinney Back in U.S. After Israeli Detainment*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your cutting and pasting from PressTV is a hoot.
Click to expand...

*American, 19, Among Gaza Flotilla Dead*

A U.S. citizen who lived in Turkey is among the nine people killed when Israeli commandos stormed a Turkish aid ship heading for the Gaza Strip, officials said today.

The victim was identified as Furkan Dogan, 19, a Turkish-American. A forensic report said he was shot at close range, with four bullets in his head and one in his chest, according to the Anatolian news agency. 

American, 19, Among Gaza Flotilla Dead

*Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the messenger.*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was another of your unsubstantiated claims.
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed/misinformed. I haven't compiled a complete list. These are a few things off the top of my head.
> 
> *Deaths.*
> Rachel Corrie. I need not explain.
> Fucen (SP?). US citizen killed execution style on the Flotilla.
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> *Other.*
> The child from Florida (Whose cousin was the one burned in a forest) was badly beaten by the IDF.
> One US citizen was shot in the eye by the IDF.
> Cynthia McKinney was kidnapped off a boat in international waters and charged with "entering Israel" illegally( ) when she never went there.
> There are many more who have been kidnapped, roughed up, had their property stolen or destroyed.
> 
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some list you have there.
> 
> Aside from your fumbling with names, dates, specifics you can't recall or address, one can only guess why you bothered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American man executed by Israel with 4 bullets in his head was the youngest of the humanitarians*
> 
> **
> *American Artist loses her eye after face was deliberately targeted by Israeli forces*
> 
> **
> *Cynthia McKinney Back in U.S. After Israeli Detainment*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your cutting and pasting from PressTV is a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American, 19, Among Gaza Flotilla Dead*
> 
> A U.S. citizen who lived in Turkey is among the nine people killed when Israeli commandos stormed a Turkish aid ship heading for the Gaza Strip, officials said today.
> 
> The victim was identified as Furkan Dogan, 19, a Turkish-American. A forensic report said he was shot at close range, with four bullets in his head and one in his chest, according to the Anatolian news agency.
> 
> American, 19, Among Gaza Flotilla Dead
> 
> *Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the messenger.*
Click to expand...


Your typical Pom Pom flailing for islamic terrorist apologists who make poor choices.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list of US citizens who have been kidnapped, beaten, wounded, or killed without a peep from our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another of your flaming tirades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of your uninformed babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was another of your unsubstantiated claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed/misinformed. I haven't compiled a complete list. These are a few things off the top of my head.
> 
> *Deaths.*
> Rachel Corrie. I need not explain.
> Fucen (SP?). US citizen killed execution style on the Flotilla.
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> *Other.*
> The child from Florida (Whose cousin was the one burned in a forest) was badly beaten by the IDF.
> One US citizen was shot in the eye by the IDF.
> Cynthia McKinney was kidnapped off a boat in international waters and charged with "entering Israel" illegally( ) when she never went there.
> There are many more who have been kidnapped, roughed up, had their property stolen or destroyed.
> 
> Nothing from our government.
Click to expand...




 ..... all your pictures of colorful boats and smiling, dancing, festival kids & people !  hamass + co... look at the kite festivals they hold !  ...they're all shrouded in terrorism, (unbeknownst to them -- _your little girl friends ~~~>  _i guess they're too young to understand "hamass" ???? or do they...... understand them?


....but those "_other kids_" understand real good:



(they sure got the hang of _terrorism_) and committing heinous crimes, and lighting fires <~~~~ kids + lighting fires, heinous crimes = adult psychopath).  _no "pft"?_

... those festival and theatre people.. and smiling kids in your pictures -- they're not involved in:  tossing Molotov cocktails, making kite bombs or lighting fires at the "border?" 



_ what's with them?  _no interest in being recruits for hamass?? 



 _aren't you a closet kite-flyer yourself ? _



in one picture, you try to paint a normal smiling civilization "over there" -- on the other hand --- you don't seem to mind the kite-bombs. well, which is it that you prefer _pft_ ?  normal or ..._a-hem_, abnormal ....kites or no kites.....

rocco is right, you do want this [_the conflict_] too go on forever.....


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
MAYBE OFF TOPIC A BIT
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I think that maybe you are missing some critical information.



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was another of your unsubstantiated claims.
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed/misinformed. I haven't compiled a complete list. These are a few things off the top of my head.
> *Deaths.*
> Rachel Corrie. I need not explain.
> Fucen (SP?). US citizen killed execution style on the Flotilla.
> Nothing from our government.
> *Other.*
> The child from Florida (Whose cousin was the one burned in a forest) was badly beaten by the IDF.
> One US citizen was shot in the eye by the IDF.
> Cynthia McKinney was kidnapped off a boat in international waters and charged with "entering Israel" illegally when she never went there.
> There are many more who have been kidnapped, roughed up, had their property stolen or destroyed.
> Nothing from our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some list you have there.
> Aside from your fumbling with names, dates, specifics you can't recall or address, one can only guess why you bothered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American man executed by Israel with 4 bullets in his head was the youngest of the humanitarians*
> *American Artist loses her eye after face was deliberately targeted by Israeli forces*
> *Cynthia McKinney Back in U.S. After Israeli Detainment*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your cutting and pasting from PressTV is a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American, 19, Among Gaza Flotilla Dead*
> 
> A U.S. citizen who lived in Turkey is among the nine people killed when Israeli commandos stormed a Turkish aid ship heading for the Gaza Strip, officials said today.
> 
> The victim was identified as Furkan Dogan, 19, a Turkish-American. A forensic report said he was shot at close range, with four bullets in his head and one in his chest, according to the Anatolian news agency.
> American, 19, Among Gaza Flotilla Dead
> Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the messenger.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure about the unpublished Forensic Report or the Pathologist, but I am very skeptical as to the uncorroborated findings on a dubious chain of evidence.

The various News Outlets were very quick to publish the anti-Israeli version of the deadly events as they occurred on board the MV Mavi Marmara _(under the Comoros flag)_.  The lack of a thorough investigation and the anti-semitism heralded by the Middle East Media and tainting the truth.

BUT_*!*_  For those that are interested in the truth, not contaminated by Hostile pro-Arab Palestinians, they might take notice of an interesting fact:

*Report on inner-workings of the anti-Semitic group reveals that Greta Berlin belatedly acknowledged*
* ‘crazy’ Ken O’Keefe seized IDF commando’s gun, *
*sparking fight in which 10 Turks died.*​[quote"News Story • Times of Israel • By Robert Philpot •  13 March 2018"]In newly revealed posts from a secret British Facebook group, Greta Berlin, *the co-founder and spokesperson of the Free Gaza Movement*, states that the Israeli troops did not open fire until after Ken O’Keefe, a former US marine aboard the Mavi Marmara, had seized a gun from one of them.
LINK TO SOURCE:  Time of Israel[/quote]​
It is important to remember how these anti-Israeli news agencies spin and craft a story ⇒ purposely away from the truth.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Investment into Israeli car technology triples in three years


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guardian cartoon smears Australian Jews as ‘apartheid enthusiasts’


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/glo...ent-wang-qishan-arrives-in-israel/2018/10/22/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Guardian cartoon smears Australian Jews as ‘apartheid enthusiasts’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Remember that one of the primary goals of BDS is to get their message that Israel is an Apartheid state, alone in the world at deserving economic punishment, to come out of the mouth of a well-known and respected organization.  And, if they can’t accomplish that by actually convincing a college or other institution to divest (which they never have), at least they can brag that hostile accusations against the Jewish state are now part of the fabric of campus life.

Under this formulation, almost anything can be used as a hook to hang a controversy that will immediately divide an institution into armed camps, a dynamic that only serves to heighten tensions still further and make the Arab-Israeli conflict the Alpha and Omega of political/human-rights debate within a community.
Now BDS advocates will claim that a school’s ownership of this share of Caterpillar, for example, or that share of Motorola means they are currently “taking sides” in the conflict, and thus BDS is a proper response to an institution that is already making a political statement by holding such equities in their portfolio.  But couldn’t that same argument be made to turn any investing organization of any size into a warzone? 

After all, for every dollar these institutions invest in companies that in some way benefit the Jewish state, they invariably invest ten, twenty or even a hundred dollars in energy stocks such as Exxon that (by BDS logic) could be construed as a school or other organization “investing” in the Arab side of the Arab-Israeli conflict. 

So why are protests not breaking out on campus to get schools to “divest from Saudi/Arab/Islamic Apartheid,” with posters littering the campus of Islamic slave traders in Sudan buying and selling black Africans, women being stoned to death in Iran or homosexuals being hung in Egypt?  Simply because those of us who stand against BDS refuse to ruin the communities to which we belong just so we can score points against our political foes.

(full article online)

Manufacturing Dissent (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Remember that one of the primary goals of BDS is to get their message that Israel is an Apartheid state, alone in the world at deserving economic punishment, to come out of the mouth of a well-known and respected organization.  And, if they can’t accomplish that by actually convincing a college or other institution to divest (which they never have), at least they can brag that hostile accusations against the Jewish state are now part of the fabric of campus life.
> 
> Under this formulation, almost anything can be used as a hook to hang a controversy that will immediately divide an institution into armed camps, a dynamic that only serves to heighten tensions still further and make the Arab-Israeli conflict the Alpha and Omega of political/human-rights debate within a community.
> Now BDS advocates will claim that a school’s ownership of this share of Caterpillar, for example, or that share of Motorola means they are currently “taking sides” in the conflict, and thus BDS is a proper response to an institution that is already making a political statement by holding such equities in their portfolio.  But couldn’t that same argument be made to turn any investing organization of any size into a warzone?
> 
> After all, for every dollar these institutions invest in companies that in some way benefit the Jewish state, they invariably invest ten, twenty or even a hundred dollars in energy stocks such as Exxon that (by BDS logic) could be construed as a school or other organization “investing” in the Arab side of the Arab-Israeli conflict.
> 
> So why are protests not breaking out on campus to get schools to “divest from Saudi/Arab/Islamic Apartheid,” with posters littering the campus of Islamic slave traders in Sudan buying and selling black Africans, women being stoned to death in Iran or homosexuals being hung in Egypt?  Simply because those of us who stand against BDS refuse to ruin the communities to which we belong just so we can score points against our political foes.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Manufacturing Dissent (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Nice deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that one of the primary goals of BDS is to get their message that Israel is an Apartheid state, alone in the world at deserving economic punishment, to come out of the mouth of a well-known and respected organization.  And, if they can’t accomplish that by actually convincing a college or other institution to divest (which they never have), at least they can brag that hostile accusations against the Jewish state are now part of the fabric of campus life.
> 
> Under this formulation, almost anything can be used as a hook to hang a controversy that will immediately divide an institution into armed camps, a dynamic that only serves to heighten tensions still further and make the Arab-Israeli conflict the Alpha and Omega of political/human-rights debate within a community.
> Now BDS advocates will claim that a school’s ownership of this share of Caterpillar, for example, or that share of Motorola means they are currently “taking sides” in the conflict, and thus BDS is a proper response to an institution that is already making a political statement by holding such equities in their portfolio.  But couldn’t that same argument be made to turn any investing organization of any size into a warzone?
> 
> After all, for every dollar these institutions invest in companies that in some way benefit the Jewish state, they invariably invest ten, twenty or even a hundred dollars in energy stocks such as Exxon that (by BDS logic) could be construed as a school or other organization “investing” in the Arab side of the Arab-Israeli conflict.
> 
> So why are protests not breaking out on campus to get schools to “divest from Saudi/Arab/Islamic Apartheid,” with posters littering the campus of Islamic slave traders in Sudan buying and selling black Africans, women being stoned to death in Iran or homosexuals being hung in Egypt?  Simply because those of us who stand against BDS refuse to ruin the communities to which we belong just so we can score points against our political foes.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Manufacturing Dissent (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...

LOL
Nice to see that you still do not understand the meaning of the word  Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that one of the primary goals of BDS is to get their message that Israel is an Apartheid state, alone in the world at deserving economic punishment, to come out of the mouth of a well-known and respected organization.  And, if they can’t accomplish that by actually convincing a college or other institution to divest (which they never have), at least they can brag that hostile accusations against the Jewish state are now part of the fabric of campus life.
> 
> Under this formulation, almost anything can be used as a hook to hang a controversy that will immediately divide an institution into armed camps, a dynamic that only serves to heighten tensions still further and make the Arab-Israeli conflict the Alpha and Omega of political/human-rights debate within a community.
> Now BDS advocates will claim that a school’s ownership of this share of Caterpillar, for example, or that share of Motorola means they are currently “taking sides” in the conflict, and thus BDS is a proper response to an institution that is already making a political statement by holding such equities in their portfolio.  But couldn’t that same argument be made to turn any investing organization of any size into a warzone?
> 
> After all, for every dollar these institutions invest in companies that in some way benefit the Jewish state, they invariably invest ten, twenty or even a hundred dollars in energy stocks such as Exxon that (by BDS logic) could be construed as a school or other organization “investing” in the Arab side of the Arab-Israeli conflict.
> 
> So why are protests not breaking out on campus to get schools to “divest from Saudi/Arab/Islamic Apartheid,” with posters littering the campus of Islamic slave traders in Sudan buying and selling black Africans, women being stoned to death in Iran or homosexuals being hung in Egypt?  Simply because those of us who stand against BDS refuse to ruin the communities to which we belong just so we can score points against our political foes.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Manufacturing Dissent (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> Nice to see that you still do not understand the meaning of the word  Deflection.
Click to expand...

*act of diverting attention:​*the act of directing people's attention or criticism away from something​
It is not that complicated.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



As Islamic terrorists carrry signs, Israel innovates.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Boycott Islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*NO LOVE FOR ISRAELI APARTHEID - Valentine's Picket of Lavan Vancouver*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycotting Israeli goods boosting Palestinian industry*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Boycotting Israeli goods boosting Palestinian industry*



What a useless propaganda scam from your friends at PressTV.


----------



## Hollie

It appears the islamic "boycott" of Israel has helped to raise awareness of the dynamic nature of the Israeli economy.


Israel - Gross domestic product (GDP) 2022 | Statistic


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Boycotting Israeli goods boosting Palestinian industry*
> 
> **




Do actually watch the videos you post?!  Because that video does not say what you seem to think it says.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Debate: Academic Boycott of Israeli Universities*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Debate: Academic Boycott of Israeli Universities*



You might want to email Omar. He might want to grab what cerdits he can.


----------



## Sixties Fan

UEFA reverses decision on broadcasting games to settlements


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Big BDS legal win in Germany*

Supporters of the BDS – boycott, divestment and sanctions – movement in Germany have won a two-year court battle against a local authority that could set a legal precedent for BDS activism in the country.

On 27 September, the administrative court of the northwestern German city of Oldenburg ruled that the municipality’s decision to cancel a 2016 BDS event had been unlawful.

It determined that the city council had “undermined the fundamental right of the applicant’s freedom of assembly” as well as freedom of expression, which, it added, “was (and is) severely interfered with.”

“The fundamental right to freedom of expression is, as the most direct expression of the human personality in society, one of the most distinguished human rights of all.”

The ruling, the first of its kind in Germany, could have broader political implications for BDS activism, said Ahmed Abed, the lawyer who represented event organizers in court. “This ruling could have a great impact because it is the first time an administrative court has said it is unlawful to disallow a BDS event.”

Big BDS legal win in Germany


----------



## Hollie

German intelligence agency deems BDS antisemitic

The intelligence agency for the German state of Baden-Württemberg referred to the boycott, divestment, sanctions (BDS) movement as a "new variation of antisemitism" in its newly released May intelligence report. 

In its report, the intelligence agency specifically targeted an anti-Israel group that supports BDS. 

This is believed to be the first instance of a German domestic intelligence agency labeling BDS as antisemitic and a security threat.

The intelligence report, which was published on May 24, said propaganda by the neo-Nazi party Der Dritte Weg (The Third Way) to boycott Israeli products "roughly recalls similar measures against German Jews by the National Socialists, for example, on April 1 1933 (the slogan: 'Germans! Defend yourselves! Don't buy from Jews!')."

The intelligence agency wrote that this list "deals with the new variation of antisemitism: anti-Zionist antisemitism."


----------



## Sixties Fan

IAI wins $777 million deal to supply India with maritime missile defense system


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>



You mean a Jewish State as opposed to a “ Palestinian State?”  That will never happen


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> *Big BDS legal win in Germany*
> 
> Supporters of the BDS – boycott, divestment and sanctions – movement in Germany have won a two-year court battle against a local authority that could set a legal precedent for BDS activism in the country.
> 
> On 27 September, the administrative court of the northwestern German city of Oldenburg ruled that the municipality’s decision to cancel a 2016 BDS event had been unlawful.
> 
> It determined that the city council had “undermined the fundamental right of the applicant’s freedom of assembly” as well as freedom of expression, which, it added, “was (and is) severely interfered with.”
> 
> “The fundamental right to freedom of expression is, as the most direct expression of the human personality in society, one of the most distinguished human rights of all.”
> 
> The ruling, the first of its kind in Germany, could have broader political implications for BDS activism, said Ahmed Abed, the lawyer who represented event organizers in court. “This ruling could have a great impact because it is the first time an administrative court has said it is unlawful to disallow a BDS event.”
> 
> Big BDS legal win in Germany







*“The fundamental right to freedom of expression is, as the most direct expression of the human personality in society, one of the most distinguished human rights of all.”*





​



"The ruling, 

 the first of its kind in Germany, could have broader political implications for BDS activism,  said Ahmed Abed, 

 the lawyer who represented event organizers in court. “This ruling could have a great impact because it is the first time an administrative court has said it is unlawful to disallow a BDS event.”





 dang...germany and ahmed must be bored as hell.....
[_there has to be more pressing cases_ than "this"!]











_“The fundamental right to..
_



_freedom of expression is, as the most direct expression_ 

 _of the human personality in society, one of the most distinguished human rights of all.”_




 _who's got their freedom goin'on baby!
_



​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli cybersecurity firm Team8 gets Walmart, Airbus backing for $85m fund


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Campaign for the cultural boycott of Israel - do cultural boycott's work?*

**


----------



## Hollie

Cultural boycott of islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Academic freedom and the boycott - Robert Austin, Nick Riemer, Handala-Italy collective*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Soldiers Share Their Stories on College Campuses, Face Some Protests


----------



## Hollie

Academic freedom in the Death Cult


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


All that over something that is "not working." 

Right wingnut central.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that over something that is "not working."
> 
> Right wingnut central.
Click to expand...


It is very effective in inciting violence against Jews,
yet demonstratively counterproductive in any other issue set in the charter.

BDS= Jew hate central.


----------



## rylah

Just the fact that BDS main target has been
the legal definition of antisemitism, should tell You something.

They're not doing anything else effective, but target the Jewish communities worldwide.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that over something that is "not working."
> 
> Right wingnut central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very effective in inciting violence against Jews,
> yet demonstratively counterproductive in any other issue set in the charter.
> 
> BDS= Jew hate central.
Click to expand...

All you people have is name calling.

Sad.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that over something that is "not working."
> 
> Right wingnut central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very effective in inciting violence against Jews,
> yet demonstratively counterproductive in any other issue set in the charter.
> 
> BDS= Jew hate central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you people have is name calling.
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...


What is wrong about calling out Jew hatred when one clearly sees it?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Simple question- this is not Jew hatred?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that over something that is "not working."
> 
> Right wingnut central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very effective in inciting violence against Jews,
> yet demonstratively counterproductive in any other issue set in the charter.
> 
> BDS= Jew hate central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you people have is name calling.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong about calling out Jew hatred when one clearly sees it?
Click to expand...

What's with the Jew hatred thing? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that over something that is "not working."
> 
> Right wingnut central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very effective in inciting violence against Jews,
> yet demonstratively counterproductive in any other issue set in the charter.
> 
> BDS= Jew hate central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you people have is name calling.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong about calling out Jew hatred when one clearly sees it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Jew hatred thing? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
Click to expand...


You're trying to laugh it off,
yet the law against antisemitism is in practice for a reason.

BDS sure has a problem with that law.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



What a shame you people did to Gaza what you did to the rest of the retrograde islamist Middle East.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that over something that is "not working."
> 
> Right wingnut central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very effective in inciting violence against Jews,
> yet demonstratively counterproductive in any other issue set in the charter.
> 
> BDS= Jew hate central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you people have is name calling.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong about calling out Jew hatred when one clearly sees it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Jew hatred thing? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to laugh it off,
> yet the law against antisemitism is in practice for a reason.
> 
> BDS sure has a problem with that law.
Click to expand...

Pfffft. Phony laws trying to save Israel's ass.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very effective in inciting violence against Jews,
> yet demonstratively counterproductive in any other issue set in the charter.
> 
> BDS= Jew hate central.
> 
> 
> 
> All you people have is name calling.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong about calling out Jew hatred when one clearly sees it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Jew hatred thing? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to laugh it off,
> yet the law against antisemitism is in practice for a reason.
> 
> BDS sure has a problem with that law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft. Phony laws trying to save Israel's ass.
Click to expand...

It's the same law that exists to protect the Jewish minority in other western societies.

*Q. Why would BDS attempt to change a law protecting specifically the Jewish community worldwide?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you people have is name calling.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong about calling out Jew hatred when one clearly sees it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Jew hatred thing? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to laugh it off,
> yet the law against antisemitism is in practice for a reason.
> 
> BDS sure has a problem with that law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft. Phony laws trying to save Israel's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same law that exists to protect the Jewish minority in other western societies.
> 
> *Q. Why would BDS attempt to change a law protecting specifically the Jewish community worldwide?*
Click to expand...

False question. BDS is not about Jews.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong about calling out Jew hatred when one clearly sees it?
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the Jew hatred thing? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to laugh it off,
> yet the law against antisemitism is in practice for a reason.
> 
> BDS sure has a problem with that law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft. Phony laws trying to save Israel's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same law that exists to protect the Jewish minority in other western societies.
> 
> *Q. Why would BDS attempt to change a law protecting specifically the Jewish community worldwide?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False question. BDS is not about Jews.
Click to expand...


False premise. BDS is all about Jews.


----------



## Hollie

The newest form of anti-semitism is hatred of Israel

"BDS does not seek peace it seeks the elimination of Israel, warns World Jewish Congress president Ron Lauder."



Anyone with their eyes and ears open, listening to the islamic ideology driven BDS voices can see and hear the message of insensate Jew hatreds. It's been that way since the inventor of Islam unleashed his hate driven ideology on the planet.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The newest form of anti-semitism is hatred of Israel
> 
> "BDS does not seek peace it seeks the elimination of Israel, warns World Jewish Congress president Ron Lauder."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with their eyes and ears open, listening to the islamic ideology driven BDS voices can see and hear the message of insensate Jew hatreds. It's been that way since the inventor of Islam unleashed his hate driven ideology on the planet.


Where does BDS mention Islam?

Link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong about calling out Jew hatred when one clearly sees it?
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the Jew hatred thing? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to laugh it off,
> yet the law against antisemitism is in practice for a reason.
> 
> BDS sure has a problem with that law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft. Phony laws trying to save Israel's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same law that exists to protect the Jewish minority in other western societies.
> 
> *Q. Why would BDS attempt to change a law protecting specifically the Jewish community worldwide?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False question. BDS is not about Jews.
Click to expand...


BDS openly supports the destruction of Israel, 
and actively works to undermine laws that protect the Jewish minority worldwide, 

It's not about Jews?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newest form of anti-semitism is hatred of Israel
> 
> "BDS does not seek peace it seeks the elimination of Israel, warns World Jewish Congress president Ron Lauder."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with their eyes and ears open, listening to the islamic ideology driven BDS voices can see and hear the message of insensate Jew hatreds. It's been that way since the inventor of Islam unleashed his hate driven ideology on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does BDS mention Islam?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Who is the inventor of BDS?

Link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newest form of anti-semitism is hatred of Israel
> 
> "BDS does not seek peace it seeks the elimination of Israel, warns World Jewish Congress president Ron Lauder."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with their eyes and ears open, listening to the islamic ideology driven BDS voices can see and hear the message of insensate Jew hatreds. It's been that way since the inventor of Islam unleashed his hate driven ideology on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does BDS mention Islam?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Like every time they gather to chant Allahu Akbar??


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newest form of anti-semitism is hatred of Israel
> 
> "BDS does not seek peace it seeks the elimination of Israel, warns World Jewish Congress president Ron Lauder."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with their eyes and ears open, listening to the islamic ideology driven BDS voices can see and hear the message of insensate Jew hatreds. It's been that way since the inventor of Islam unleashed his hate driven ideology on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does BDS mention Islam?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like every time they gather to chant Allahu Akbar??
Click to expand...

Allahu Akbar is Arabic, not necessarily Islam.


----------



## RoccoR

*RE:  Boycott Israel*
※→  Hollie, et al,




Hollie said:


> Who is the inventor of BDS?
> 
> Link?


*(ANSWER)*


*Omar Barghouti - Wikipedia*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Omar_Barghouti
Omar Barghouti* (born 1964) is a founding committee member of the Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural *Boycott* of Israel (PACBI) and a co-founder of the *Boycott*, *Divestment* and *Sanctions* (BDS) movement.



			
				Welcome to PACBI.com said:
			
		

> _*BDS is the official mantra of the anti-Semitic vermin and their genocidal fellow travelers, who are attempting to get the world to boycott Israel.*_ The BDS scum consist of anti-Jewish racists seeking the annihilation of Israel and strive for a second Holocaust of the Jewish people. They work to achieve this while pretending that they think Israel mistreats Arabs. If they had been alive in the 1930s and 1940s, they would all have been participating in the German movement to boycott and divest from Jews!
> *SOURCE:* • PACBI.COM •




v/r
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newest form of anti-semitism is hatred of Israel
> 
> "BDS does not seek peace it seeks the elimination of Israel, warns World Jewish Congress president Ron Lauder."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with their eyes and ears open, listening to the islamic ideology driven BDS voices can see and hear the message of insensate Jew hatreds. It's been that way since the inventor of Islam unleashed his hate driven ideology on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does BDS mention Islam?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like every time they gather to chant Allahu Akbar??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allahu Akbar is Arabic, not necessarily Islam.
Click to expand...


Are You really that arrogant?? 

Takbir - Wikipedia
The *Takbīr * is the Arabic phrase _*Allāhu akbar,*_ usually translated as "Lord is [the] greatest".[1][2] It is a common Islamic Arabic expression, used in various contexts by Muslims; in formal prayer, in the call for prayer (adhān),[3] as an informal expression of faith, in times of distress, or to express resolute determination or defiance.

*The phrase is well known for its common use in Islamist protests, and as a battle cry in Islamic extremism and Islamic terrorism.[9][10][11]*


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> *RE:  Boycott Israel*
> ※→  Hollie, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the inventor of BDS?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> 
> *Omar Barghouti - Wikipedia*
> https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Omar_Barghouti
> Omar Barghouti* (born 1964) is a founding committee member of the Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural *Boycott* of Israel (PACBI) and a co-founder of the *Boycott*, *Divestment* and *Sanctions* (BDS) movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to PACBI.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*BDS is the official mantra of the anti-Semitic vermin and their genocidal fellow travelers, who are attempting to get the world to boycott Israel.*_ The BDS scum consist of anti-Jewish racists seeking the annihilation of Israel and strive for a second Holocaust of the Jewish people. They work to achieve this while pretending that they think Israel mistreats Arabs. If they had been alive in the 1930s and 1940s, they would all have been participating in the German movement to boycott and divest from Jews!
> *SOURCE:* • PACBI.COM •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...

BDS is an initiative of the Arab League, 
that was recently re-branded in Iran.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newest form of anti-semitism is hatred of Israel
> 
> "BDS does not seek peace it seeks the elimination of Israel, warns World Jewish Congress president Ron Lauder."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with their eyes and ears open, listening to the islamic ideology driven BDS voices can see and hear the message of insensate Jew hatreds. It's been that way since the inventor of Islam unleashed his hate driven ideology on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does BDS mention Islam?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like every time they gather to chant Allahu Akbar??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allahu Akbar is Arabic, not necessarily Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are You really that arrogant??
> 
> Takbir - Wikipedia
> The *Takbīr * is the Arabic phrase _*Allāhu akbar,*_ usually translated as "Lord is [the] greatest".[1][2] It is a common Islamic Arabic expression, used in various contexts by Muslims; in formal prayer, in the call for prayer (adhān),[3] as an informal expression of faith, in times of distress, or to express resolute determination or defiance.
> 
> *The phrase is well known for its common use in Islamist protests, and as a battle cry in Islamic extremism and Islamic terrorism.[9][10][11]*
Click to expand...


He's more ignorant than he is arrogant.

I wonder why they chant that mantra before chopping off someone's head.

I don't see any of the Christian Arab community where I live, engaging in such rituals.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *RE:  Boycott Israel*
> ※→  Hollie, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the inventor of BDS?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> 
> *Omar Barghouti - Wikipedia*
> https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Omar_Barghouti
> Omar Barghouti* (born 1964) is a founding committee member of the Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural *Boycott* of Israel (PACBI) and a co-founder of the *Boycott*, *Divestment* and *Sanctions* (BDS) movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to PACBI.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*BDS is the official mantra of the anti-Semitic vermin and their genocidal fellow travelers, who are attempting to get the world to boycott Israel.*_ The BDS scum consist of anti-Jewish racists seeking the annihilation of Israel and strive for a second Holocaust of the Jewish people. They work to achieve this while pretending that they think Israel mistreats Arabs. If they had been alive in the 1930s and 1940s, they would all have been participating in the German movement to boycott and divest from Jews!
> *SOURCE:* • PACBI.COM •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...

Fake (propaganda) site.
The real site.
https://bdsmovement.net/pacbi


----------



## Hollie

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newest form of anti-semitism is hatred of Israel
> 
> "BDS does not seek peace it seeks the elimination of Israel, warns World Jewish Congress president Ron Lauder."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with their eyes and ears open, listening to the islamic ideology driven BDS voices can see and hear the message of insensate Jew hatreds. It's been that way since the inventor of Islam unleashed his hate driven ideology on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does BDS mention Islam?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like every time they gather to chant Allahu Akbar??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allahu Akbar is Arabic, not necessarily Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are You really that arrogant??
> 
> Takbir - Wikipedia
> The *Takbīr * is the Arabic phrase _*Allāhu akbar,*_ usually translated as "Lord is [the] greatest".[1][2] It is a common Islamic Arabic expression, used in various contexts by Muslims; in formal prayer, in the call for prayer (adhān),[3] as an informal expression of faith, in times of distress, or to express resolute determination or defiance.
> 
> *The phrase is well known for its common use in Islamist protests, and as a battle cry in Islamic extremism and Islamic terrorism.[9][10][11]*
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newest form of anti-semitism is hatred of Israel
> 
> "BDS does not seek peace it seeks the elimination of Israel, warns World Jewish Congress president Ron Lauder."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with their eyes and ears open, listening to the islamic ideology driven BDS voices can see and hear the message of insensate Jew hatreds. It's been that way since the inventor of Islam unleashed his hate driven ideology on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does BDS mention Islam?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like every time they gather to chant Allahu Akbar??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allahu Akbar is Arabic, not necessarily Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are You really that arrogant??
> 
> Takbir - Wikipedia
> The *Takbīr * is the Arabic phrase _*Allāhu akbar,*_ usually translated as "Lord is [the] greatest".[1][2] It is a common Islamic Arabic expression, used in various contexts by Muslims; in formal prayer, in the call for prayer (adhān),[3] as an informal expression of faith, in times of distress, or to express resolute determination or defiance.
> 
> *The phrase is well known for its common use in Islamist protests, and as a battle cry in Islamic extremism and Islamic terrorism.[9][10][11]*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more ignorant than he is arrogant.
> 
> I wonder why they chant that mantra before chopping off someone's head.
> 
> I don't see any of the Christian Arab community where I live, engaging in such rituals.
Click to expand...


Well, to be fair to those who dwell in the Tinmore alternate reality, I'm always reading reports of heavily armed groups of radical Lutherans who chant Allahu Akbar as they saw people's heads off.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newest form of anti-semitism is hatred of Israel
> 
> "BDS does not seek peace it seeks the elimination of Israel, warns World Jewish Congress president Ron Lauder."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with their eyes and ears open, listening to the islamic ideology driven BDS voices can see and hear the message of insensate Jew hatreds. It's been that way since the inventor of Islam unleashed his hate driven ideology on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does BDS mention Islam?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like every time they gather to chant Allahu Akbar??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allahu Akbar is Arabic, not necessarily Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are You really that arrogant??
> 
> Takbir - Wikipedia
> The *Takbīr * is the Arabic phrase _*Allāhu akbar,*_ usually translated as "Lord is [the] greatest".[1][2] It is a common Islamic Arabic expression, used in various contexts by Muslims; in formal prayer, in the call for prayer (adhān),[3] as an informal expression of faith, in times of distress, or to express resolute determination or defiance.
> 
> *The phrase is well known for its common use in Islamist protests, and as a battle cry in Islamic extremism and Islamic terrorism.[9][10][11]*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does BDS mention Islam?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like every time they gather to chant Allahu Akbar??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allahu Akbar is Arabic, not necessarily Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are You really that arrogant??
> 
> Takbir - Wikipedia
> The *Takbīr * is the Arabic phrase _*Allāhu akbar,*_ usually translated as "Lord is [the] greatest".[1][2] It is a common Islamic Arabic expression, used in various contexts by Muslims; in formal prayer, in the call for prayer (adhān),[3] as an informal expression of faith, in times of distress, or to express resolute determination or defiance.
> 
> *The phrase is well known for its common use in Islamist protests, and as a battle cry in Islamic extremism and Islamic terrorism.[9][10][11]*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more ignorant than he is arrogant.
> 
> I wonder why they chant that mantra before chopping off someone's head.
> 
> I don't see any of the Christian Arab community where I live, engaging in such rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair to those who dwell in the Tinmore alternate reality, I'm always reading reports of heavily armed groups of radical Lutherans who chant Allahu Akbar as they saw people's heads off.
Click to expand...

Off topic.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does BDS mention Islam?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like every time they gather to chant Allahu Akbar??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allahu Akbar is Arabic, not necessarily Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are You really that arrogant??
> 
> Takbir - Wikipedia
> The *Takbīr * is the Arabic phrase _*Allāhu akbar,*_ usually translated as "Lord is [the] greatest".[1][2] It is a common Islamic Arabic expression, used in various contexts by Muslims; in formal prayer, in the call for prayer (adhān),[3] as an informal expression of faith, in times of distress, or to express resolute determination or defiance.
> 
> *The phrase is well known for its common use in Islamist protests, and as a battle cry in Islamic extremism and Islamic terrorism.[9][10][11]*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like every time they gather to chant Allahu Akbar??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allahu Akbar is Arabic, not necessarily Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are You really that arrogant??
> 
> Takbir - Wikipedia
> The *Takbīr * is the Arabic phrase _*Allāhu akbar,*_ usually translated as "Lord is [the] greatest".[1][2] It is a common Islamic Arabic expression, used in various contexts by Muslims; in formal prayer, in the call for prayer (adhān),[3] as an informal expression of faith, in times of distress, or to express resolute determination or defiance.
> 
> *The phrase is well known for its common use in Islamist protests, and as a battle cry in Islamic extremism and Islamic terrorism.[9][10][11]*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more ignorant than he is arrogant.
> 
> I wonder why they chant that mantra before chopping off someone's head.
> 
> I don't see any of the Christian Arab community where I live, engaging in such rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair to those who dwell in the Tinmore alternate reality, I'm always reading reports of heavily armed groups of radical Lutherans who chant Allahu Akbar as they saw people's heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Published on Sep 13, 2010


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

UNESCO Slammed by US Religious Freedom Commission for Denying Jewish Connection to Holy Sites


----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## Sixties Fan

Finland Invests In Contracts With Israel to Boost Its Naval-Defense Systems


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Sex and the City's' Chris Noth visits Israel for filming


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alibaba founder says in Israel, innovation is as natural as water


----------



## Sixties Fan

Microsoft Overtakes Intel in Annual Ranking of Best Tech Companies to Work for in Israel  - CTech


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv University to partner in new Chicago innovation, entrepreneurship hub


----------



## Sixties Fan

In first, Israeli judo team to compete in UAE tournament under national flag


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

After the Israeli PM visit to an Arab country, which had no formal relations with Israel:

*The Fatah movement:* Netanyahu's visit to Oman is a blow to the Arab peace initiative, based on the return of territories in return for comprehensive peace, and only after that the establishment of relations between the Arab states and Israel.

فلسطين الآن on Twitter


----------



## Hollie

While it is a bit of stating the obvious, there is no doubt that the disease of Islamism has infected the virulently Jew hating BDS syndicate.


BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations

Over the past decade, as the prospects of peace between Israelis and Palestinians became ever slimmer, there has been a growing attention to—and, in some quarters, acceptance of—the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement targeting Israel, or BDS. Those drawn to the cause have likely come across the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based nonprofit organization that serves as the American umbrella group of the BDS movement and is arguably the most prominent promoter of BDS in the United States. The US Campaign, which is officially called Education for Just Peace in the Middle East, coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations “working to advocate for Palestinian rights and a shift in US policy … bound by commonly shared principles on Palestine solidarity as well as our anti-racism principles,” according to the group’s website. 

But as  _Tablet _confirmed , the group also helps facilitate tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and other groups the U.S. State Department designates as terror organizations.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> While it is a bit of stating the obvious, there is no doubt that the disease of Islamism has infected the virulently Jew hating BDS syndicate.
> 
> 
> BDS Umbrella Group Linked to Palestinian Terrorist Organizations
> 
> Over the past decade, as the prospects of peace between Israelis and Palestinians became ever slimmer, there has been a growing attention to—and, in some quarters, acceptance of—the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement targeting Israel, or BDS. Those drawn to the cause have likely come across the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights, a Virginia-based nonprofit organization that serves as the American umbrella group of the BDS movement and is arguably the most prominent promoter of BDS in the United States. The US Campaign, which is officially called Education for Just Peace in the Middle East, coordinates the efforts of 329 different pro-BDS organizations “working to advocate for Palestinian rights and a shift in US policy … bound by commonly shared principles on Palestine solidarity as well as our anti-racism principles,” according to the group’s website.
> 
> But as  _Tablet _confirmed , the group also helps facilitate tax-exempt donations to a Palestinian coalition that includes Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, and other groups the U.S. State Department designates as terror organizations.


Big fat nothingburger.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over the weekend, 3 Israelis won bronze medals at the Abu Dhabi Judo Grand Slam. This was the first time they were allowed to compete under their own flag in Abu Dhabi; the International Judo Federation had temporarily suspended the Abu Dhabi Grand Slam after it refused to  acknowledge the nationality of the Israeli athletes last year.
-------------
This was picked up by Palestinian Arab media. Al Resalah was disgusted by the scene, saying that the Jews had brought alcohol into the Muslim country for "so-called 'Holy Saturday'":

----------
In all probability, the kiddush was made over grape juice, not wine. (Muslims are divided as to whether grape juice that is older than three days old is allowed under sharia law, but if it isn't fermented, it should be allowed at least theoretically.)


[ Yes, if some Arabs do not bellyache about something about Jews, they will find something else to bellyache about.....and so it goes on.....with the religion of "Peace" (only if you convert to Islam...and then not even that ]

Israeli Judo team makes Friday night kiddush - in Abu Dhabi - before winning 3 medals. Arabs not happy. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, a report that appeared in the Jerusalem Post three days later suggests that the BBC’s Berlin correspondent seriously overlooked parts of the rally which were not quite so committed to tolerance and open-mindedness.

“Speakers urged the obliteration of the Jewish state and support for the BDS campaign against Israel.

The Jerusalem Post reviewed a video showing two speakers who called for the “liberation of all of Palestine 48” and “We must take a stand and boycott Israel. BDS.” The slogan to “liberate all of Palestine” refers to the founding of the Jewish state in 1948, and is widely considered a euphemism to cleanse Israel of Jews. […]


Demonstrators at the march hoisted symbols in support of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, according to observers and German media reports. 

The European Union and the US have designated the PFLP a terrorist group. 

The speakers who call for genocidal antisemitism against Israel and BDS delivered their talks under the banner of the pro-BDS and pro-PFLP organization International Alliance. […]

The Iranian-regime controlled Islamic Center of Hamburg was present at the march. The city-state of Hamburg’s intelligence agency monitors the Islamic Center of Hamburg because it is considered a threat to Hamburg’s democratic system. The Islamic Republic of Iran-dominated center in Hamburg plays a key role in the annual al-Quds Day rally in Berlin, calling for the elimination of Israel.

The Central Council of Muslims, which is an umbrella organization for groups with ties to the fascist Turkish Grey Wolves and anti-Western Islamic entities, participated in the march. 

The prominent German-Turkish lawyer and liberal Muslim Seyran Ates told BILD, “It is a very naïve idea of tolerance when one demonstrates with people on the street who do not want tolerance.”


(full article online)

Looking beyond the BBC Berlin correspondent’s framing


----------



## Sixties Fan

So George Mason University’s student senate said that it would not tolerate “hatred and acts of malice” and called its Jewish community “a vital part of the Mason community” in a resolution last week, reported The Algemeiner. But what’s really interesting is what the GMU student senate speaker pro tempore McKenna Bates said on the subject.

Apparently, while she was holding a kiosk on media bias, McKenna “was told that Palestinian lives matter more than Jewish lives, and that the murder of Jews is justified because Palestinians are at the bottom of the oppression system and thus any expressions of resistance are ultimately justified.”

And see, this is the really dangerous thing about oppression olympics. Perceived victimhood becomes a kind of currency that justifies not just bigger platforms for certain people on critical issues, not just affirmative action that could make or break an academic or professional career, but yes, actual violence.

(full article online)

Student Gov Passes Anti-Semitism Resolution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top Indian Official Seeks Israeli Expertise on Waste Water Recycling


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hatikva plays in Abu Dhabi (video) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>




One would assume that we are also be petitioning not to visit places from which Jews have had their homes stolen, yes?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ What exactly Muslims have against Jews?  Oh, Yes, they would not follow Allah as their  god. But since they said No, thank you.....]

Some comments:

It is "a betrayal of Allah and his messenger."

It is "beyond normalization, which deserves condemnation."

"[Israelis] have protected their borders 70 years, may Allah take them out of their civilization...clear all the 'Zionists' and cleanse us of this abomination."

"Normalization:  to recognize the thief who stole your brother's house and expelled him and his family to the street, and you then open your house to him so he can steal from you and you and your family later."

"Teach your children that even if a sheikh of religion came and justified the normalization with the Zionists, it is still a betrayal. Teach them thateven if their ruler offers normalization, they betrayed their knowledge that the Zionist entity is illegal and rapes a sacred land."

(full article online)

Arabs freak out over Hatikva in Abu Dhabi ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s culture and sports minister paid a state visit to the largest mosque in the United Arab Emirates on Monday, part of a historic trip that some have seen as signaling a slow rapprochement between Abu Dhabi and Jerusalem.

Miri Regev visited Abu Dhabi’s Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque accompanied by officials from the UAE, touring the the Muslim world’s third largest house of worship, after mosques in Mecca and Medina.

(full article online)

In first, Israeli minister makes state visit to Grand Mosque in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Sixties Fan

Following investigation into funding of groups tied to BDS, efforts to de-legitimize Israel, Denmark vows it won't fund anti-Israel groups.

(full article online)

Denmark won’t fund groups that promote BDS, FM says


----------



## Sixties Fan

Early Monday morning, a group of residents from the south together with activists from the Zionist organization Im Tirtzu blocked the Kerem Shalom crossing into Gaza.

“Enough is enough, we are sick and tired of this,” said Liana Peretz, one of the protest’s organizers who lives in Kibbutz Kerem Shalom.

“It is inconceivable that my kids need to wake up in the middle of the night and run to bomb shelters, or need to be afraid of balloons and kites. The time has come for the government to wake up and do something,” she said.

(full article online)

http://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye...ng-preventing-goods-entering-gaza/2018/10/29/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch students scream "Death to Israel!" at guest philosophy professor at American University in Beirut ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Film festival judges in Iraqi Kurdistan protest removal of Israeli film, refuse to declare winner.

(full article online)

Israeli film dropped from Iraqi Kurdish festival competition


----------



## Sixties Fan

IAI signs massive weapons deal


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Published on Sep 13, 2010







​






_Halloween story time....
Boycotters and terrorists and nazis  [oh my!]_​










​





_ Trick or Treat_ ? 








.....halloween, 24/7.... for life....


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/10/...site-for-autonomous-electric-vehicle-service/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Samsung subsidiary Harman sees Israel as key to autotech strategy, CEO says


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omani FM: Israel Is Part of the Region; The Torah And Israelite Prophets Emerged In The Middle East


----------



## Sixties Fan

All too often, however, BBC audiences are not given the required insight into the “particular viewpoint” of an interviewee which would allow them to put his or her contribution into its appropriate context.

One such example was seen last December when a contributor to a BBC World Service radio item concerning what was at the time still a potential announcement by the US president concerning Jerusalem and the US embassy in Israel was introduced as follows:

“We’ve been getting opinions from Israel, from America: now for a Palestinian view of the implications. We’ve been speaking to Professor Saree Makdisi. He’s based in California. He’s the author of ‘Palestine Inside Out: An Everyday Occupation’. So, Professor Makdisi, how significant is this move?”

As noted here at the time, listeners were not informed that the US born professor of English literature is a proponent of a bi-national state – and the resulting elimination of the Jewish state – and a supporter of the BDS campaign. 

In the wake of the recent lethal attack on worshippers at a synagogue in Pittsburgh, Makdisi had several comments to make.

(full article online)

A BBC contributor’s ‘particular viewpoint’


----------



## rylah

"Occupation boycott movement: 9 Arab countries have full diplomatic relations with the Israeli occupation and 6 have low relations."

Palestine Network


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Students for Justice in Palestine" conference logo: UCLA Bruin flying a Palestinian kite (UPDATE) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


*Checkpoint Episode 45 [Part 2]: “Poster girl of revolution"*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Checkpoint Episode 45 [Part 2]: “Poster girl of revolution"*
Click to expand...


How cute. Flailing your Pom Poms for Death Cultists


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Does Israel supply y'all with terrorist cards or do you have to buy your own?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Israel supply y'all with terrorist cards or do you have to buy your own?
Click to expand...


Is it a sign of a slovenly coward who flails their Pom Poms extolling others to the gee-had from the safety of their keyboard?


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Debates Rage on College Campuses


----------



## Sixties Fan

Church Organization Accused of Turning Anti-Israel Event into Anti-Semitic Hate-fest


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Rocker Bon Jovi Ready for Round Two in Israel!*



Rocker Bon Jovi Ready for Round Two in Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Speak Up Against Professor’s Post-Pittsburgh Anti-Semitic Comments


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hyundai Inaugurates Israeli Innovation Hub  - CTech


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Tolerance.....the Muslim way....]

International scouting conference in Tunisia to promote tolerance bans Israelis ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Tolerance.....the Muslim way....]
> 
> International scouting conference in Tunisia to promote tolerance bans Israelis ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Were Jews included? They didn't say.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Tolerance.....the Muslim way....]
> 
> International scouting conference in Tunisia to promote tolerance bans Israelis ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Were Jews included? They didn't say.
Click to expand...

Let us see in future reporting how many Christians, Hindus, Buddhists, etc, etc were invited or attended. 

Were Jews from the Jewish Scouts in Tunisia allowed?

Stay tuned


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Tolerance.....the Muslim way....]
> 
> International scouting conference in Tunisia to promote tolerance bans Israelis ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Were Jews included? They didn't say.
Click to expand...


What difference does it make?
One cannot create an interfaith dialogue by banning either Christians from every Christian country, or Muslims from all Muslims countries.

Cannot have a functional interfaith dialogue without the Jewish country.
This is the opposite of a dialogue, especially if it runs as an international forum.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Were Jews included? They didn't say.



Jews were forbidden as well.  If you are trying to pretend this is about "Israelis" and not about "Jews", you are wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
Click to expand...


Your attempts at commenting absent a YouTube video are comedy gold.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  Hollie, et al,

I did not quite understand the meaning in his reply _(lacking comment)_ either.



Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your attempts at commenting absent a YouTube video are comedy gold.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

All this energy about Boycotting Israel.  Why don't they first fix their own house_*?*_

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  Hollie, et al,
> 
> I did not quite understand the meaning in his reply _(lacking comment)_ either.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your attempts at commenting absent a YouTube video are comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All this energy about Boycotting Israel.  Why don't they first fix their own house_*?*_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

*UCLA requires an organization of Palestinian students to change the logo for their annual conference*
NSJP - National Student Organization for "Justice for Palestine" holds their annual conference at UCLA. The logo of the conference shows the UCLA's amulet bear as a Palestinian who plays with a kite, Michael Beck, the vice dean, wrote to the NSJP that they used the university name and the bear without permission from the university, and it gives the impression that the university supports the conference. He also demanded that they remove the name and the bear in the context of a Palestinian kite and that "there are those who interpret it as intent to support violence against Israel."
*They have until tomorrow to announce that they did so.*

UCLA Sends Cease-and-Desist Letter to NSJP Over Conference Logo


----------



## gtopa1

WOW!!!



> *My name is “Jew.”*
> 
> My name is smoothed by centuries of storms,
> polished by the rolling river of time.
> My name is a diamond,
> born of friction and pressure,
> thrust to the surface by fiery lava,
> precious, multi-faceted.
> 
> My name is “Jew” and my name is the philosopher’s stone,
> turning base metals into gold,
> turning all that is mundane in this world
> and infusing it with meaning,
> turning it into the shining substance of the sacred.
> 
> My name is “Jew”
> and my name turns the animal of man,
> his brutality, his beastliness,
> into beauty and righteousness,
> elevating him above his dust and his dross.
> 
> My name is "Jew"



My Name is Jew, and I Want My Name Back
Rabbi Zoe Klein Miles | Oct 28, 2018

The odd thing to me is: it wasn't meant to be a poem....it's beautiful!!!

Greg


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university*

Izzy Mustafa, an organizer with National Students for Justice in Palestine, told The Electronic Intifada that student activists are also expecting increased antagonism from anti-Palestinian groups in the coming school year as SJP becomes more popular on campuses.

“We are seeing a rise in students becoming more actively involved in Students for Justice in Palestine across the country because there are tangible campaigns that they can take part in, not only by spreading awareness but by taking concrete actions in pressuring their universities to not contribute and profit off [Israel’s] policies of occupation and apartheid,” Mustafa said.

Because of the positive impact that SJPs are making with their divestment campaigns, Mustafa said, SJP chapters are preparing to face “heightened opposition” from Israel-aligned groups organizations and the Israeli government itself. “After Israel’s massacre on Gaza this summer, it’ll be fascinating to see how much their _hasbara_ [propaganda] tactics and their desperation intensifies,” Mustafa added.

Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university


----------



## gtopa1

P F Tinmore said:


> *Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university*
> 
> Izzy Mustafa, an organizer with National Students for Justice in Palestine, told The Electronic Intifada that student activists are also expecting increased antagonism from anti-Palestinian groups in the coming school year as SJP becomes more popular on campuses.
> 
> “We are seeing a rise in students becoming more actively involved in Students for Justice in Palestine across the country because there are tangible campaigns that they can take part in, not only by spreading awareness but by taking concrete actions in pressuring their universities to not contribute and profit off [Israel’s] policies of occupation and apartheid,” Mustafa said.
> 
> Because of the positive impact that SJPs are making with their divestment campaigns, Mustafa said, SJP chapters are preparing to face “heightened opposition” from Israel-aligned groups organizations and the Israeli government itself. “After Israel’s massacre on Gaza this summer, it’ll be fascinating to see how much their _hasbara_ [propaganda] tactics and their desperation intensifies,” Mustafa added.
> 
> Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university



Let me guess; you're 1/1024th Hamas??







Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Onya, Winnie!!!

Greg


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university*
> 
> Izzy Mustafa, an organizer with National Students for Justice in Palestine, told The Electronic Intifada that student activists are also expecting increased antagonism from anti-Palestinian groups in the coming school year as SJP becomes more popular on campuses.
> 
> “We are seeing a rise in students becoming more actively involved in Students for Justice in Palestine across the country because there are tangible campaigns that they can take part in, not only by spreading awareness but by taking concrete actions in pressuring their universities to not contribute and profit off [Israel’s] policies of occupation and apartheid,” Mustafa said.
> 
> Because of the positive impact that SJPs are making with their divestment campaigns, Mustafa said, SJP chapters are preparing to face “heightened opposition” from Israel-aligned groups organizations and the Israeli government itself. “After Israel’s massacre on Gaza this summer, it’ll be fascinating to see how much their _hasbara_ [propaganda] tactics and their desperation intensifies,” Mustafa added.
> 
> Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university



You delicate snowflake. Are you surprised that your heroes in various Jew hating organizations, (groups with direct links to islamic terrorist franchises), are met with antagonism?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university*
> 
> Izzy Mustafa, an organizer with National Students for Justice in Palestine, told The Electronic Intifada that student activists are also expecting increased antagonism from anti-Palestinian groups in the coming school year as SJP becomes more popular on campuses.
> 
> “We are seeing a rise in students becoming more actively involved in Students for Justice in Palestine across the country because there are tangible campaigns that they can take part in, not only by spreading awareness but by taking concrete actions in pressuring their universities to not contribute and profit off [Israel’s] policies of occupation and apartheid,” Mustafa said.
> 
> Because of the positive impact that SJPs are making with their divestment campaigns, Mustafa said, SJP chapters are preparing to face “heightened opposition” from Israel-aligned groups organizations and the Israeli government itself. “After Israel’s massacre on Gaza this summer, it’ll be fascinating to see how much their _hasbara_ [propaganda] tactics and their desperation intensifies,” Mustafa added.
> 
> Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You delicate snowflake. Are you surprised that your heroes in various Jew hating organizations, (groups with direct links to islamic terrorist franchises), are met with antagonism?
Click to expand...

What a load of hooey.

No proof of any of that.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university*
> 
> Izzy Mustafa, an organizer with National Students for Justice in Palestine, told The Electronic Intifada that student activists are also expecting increased antagonism from anti-Palestinian groups in the coming school year as SJP becomes more popular on campuses.
> 
> “We are seeing a rise in students becoming more actively involved in Students for Justice in Palestine across the country because there are tangible campaigns that they can take part in, not only by spreading awareness but by taking concrete actions in pressuring their universities to not contribute and profit off [Israel’s] policies of occupation and apartheid,” Mustafa said.
> 
> Because of the positive impact that SJPs are making with their divestment campaigns, Mustafa said, SJP chapters are preparing to face “heightened opposition” from Israel-aligned groups organizations and the Israeli government itself. “After Israel’s massacre on Gaza this summer, it’ll be fascinating to see how much their _hasbara_ [propaganda] tactics and their desperation intensifies,” Mustafa added.
> 
> Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You delicate snowflake. Are you surprised that your heroes in various Jew hating organizations, (groups with direct links to islamic terrorist franchises), are met with antagonism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of hooey.
> 
> No proof of any of that.
Click to expand...



Why should it bother you?

One way or the other?


----------



## Sixties Fan

October 2018 a Record Month for Israeli Tourism Industry


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university*
> 
> Izzy Mustafa, an organizer with National Students for Justice in Palestine, told The Electronic Intifada that student activists are also expecting increased antagonism from anti-Palestinian groups in the coming school year as SJP becomes more popular on campuses.
> 
> “We are seeing a rise in students becoming more actively involved in Students for Justice in Palestine across the country because there are tangible campaigns that they can take part in, not only by spreading awareness but by taking concrete actions in pressuring their universities to not contribute and profit off [Israel’s] policies of occupation and apartheid,” Mustafa said.
> 
> Because of the positive impact that SJPs are making with their divestment campaigns, Mustafa said, SJP chapters are preparing to face “heightened opposition” from Israel-aligned groups organizations and the Israeli government itself. “After Israel’s massacre on Gaza this summer, it’ll be fascinating to see how much their _hasbara_ [propaganda] tactics and their desperation intensifies,” Mustafa added.
> 
> Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You delicate snowflake. Are you surprised that your heroes in various Jew hating organizations, (groups with direct links to islamic terrorist franchises), are met with antagonism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of hooey.
> 
> No proof of any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it bother you?
> 
> One way or the other?
Click to expand...

Moral values.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university*
> 
> Izzy Mustafa, an organizer with National Students for Justice in Palestine, told The Electronic Intifada that student activists are also expecting increased antagonism from anti-Palestinian groups in the coming school year as SJP becomes more popular on campuses.
> 
> “We are seeing a rise in students becoming more actively involved in Students for Justice in Palestine across the country because there are tangible campaigns that they can take part in, not only by spreading awareness but by taking concrete actions in pressuring their universities to not contribute and profit off [Israel’s] policies of occupation and apartheid,” Mustafa said.
> 
> Because of the positive impact that SJPs are making with their divestment campaigns, Mustafa said, SJP chapters are preparing to face “heightened opposition” from Israel-aligned groups organizations and the Israeli government itself. “After Israel’s massacre on Gaza this summer, it’ll be fascinating to see how much their _hasbara_ [propaganda] tactics and their desperation intensifies,” Mustafa added.
> 
> Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You delicate snowflake. Are you surprised that your heroes in various Jew hating organizations, (groups with direct links to islamic terrorist franchises), are met with antagonism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of hooey.
> 
> No proof of any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it bother you?
> 
> One way or the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moral values.
Click to expand...


Jew hatred is the final symptom of a moral decay in every western society that went down the drain.

You guys bathing in feces usually think it's moral to hate Jews and blame all that impotence on them, but usually it ends up with a national mass suicide and humiliation with You guys being the first to opt out of the game.

Look Germany, look at Arabs, that's Your destination, and that end will be most moral.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university*
> 
> Izzy Mustafa, an organizer with National Students for Justice in Palestine, told The Electronic Intifada that student activists are also expecting increased antagonism from anti-Palestinian groups in the coming school year as SJP becomes more popular on campuses.
> 
> “We are seeing a rise in students becoming more actively involved in Students for Justice in Palestine across the country because there are tangible campaigns that they can take part in, not only by spreading awareness but by taking concrete actions in pressuring their universities to not contribute and profit off [Israel’s] policies of occupation and apartheid,” Mustafa said.
> 
> Because of the positive impact that SJPs are making with their divestment campaigns, Mustafa said, SJP chapters are preparing to face “heightened opposition” from Israel-aligned groups organizations and the Israeli government itself. “After Israel’s massacre on Gaza this summer, it’ll be fascinating to see how much their _hasbara_ [propaganda] tactics and their desperation intensifies,” Mustafa added.
> 
> Zionists try to close down Palestine solidarity group at Philadelphia university
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You delicate snowflake. Are you surprised that your heroes in various Jew hating organizations, (groups with direct links to islamic terrorist franchises), are met with antagonism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of hooey.
> 
> No proof of any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it bother you?
> 
> One way or the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moral values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew hatred is the final symptom of a moral decay in every western society that went down the drain.
> 
> You guys bathing in feces usually think it's moral to hate Jews and blame all that impotence on them, but usually it ends up with a national mass suicide and humiliation with You guys being the first to opt out of the game.
> 
> Look Germany, look at Arabs, that's Your destination, and that end will be most moral.
Click to expand...

What's with the "Jew hatred?" Did you play all of your anti Semite cards?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You delicate snowflake. Are you surprised that your heroes in various Jew hating organizations, (groups with direct links to islamic terrorist franchises), are met with antagonism?
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of hooey.
> 
> No proof of any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it bother you?
> 
> One way or the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moral values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew hatred is the final symptom of a moral decay in every western society that went down the drain.
> 
> You guys bathing in feces usually think it's moral to hate Jews and blame all that impotence on them, but usually it ends up with a national mass suicide and humiliation with You guys being the first to opt out of the game.
> 
> Look Germany, look at Arabs, that's Your destination, and that end will be most moral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the "Jew hatred?" Did you play all of your anti Semite cards?
Click to expand...

Gosh, you are a hoot.

Hoot, Hoot, Hoot


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You delicate snowflake. Are you surprised that your heroes in various Jew hating organizations, (groups with direct links to islamic terrorist franchises), are met with antagonism?
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of hooey.
> 
> No proof of any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it bother you?
> 
> One way or the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moral values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew hatred is the final symptom of a moral decay in every western society that went down the drain.
> 
> You guys bathing in feces usually think it's moral to hate Jews and blame all that impotence on them, but usually it ends up with a national mass suicide and humiliation with You guys being the first to opt out of the game.
> 
> Look Germany, look at Arabs, that's Your destination, and that end will be most moral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the "Jew hatred?" Did you play all of your anti Semite cards?
Click to expand...


I have a medical obligation as long as You are here,
senile Jew-haters are my specialty.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Professor: BDS Panel at University of Michigan Was an ‘Unrelentingly Anti-Israel Propaganda Fete’


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Montpellier BDS : Haidar Eid, 20 mars 2018*

**
I thought BDS was illegal in France. Oh well...


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Regev demands Spanish minister intervene in water polo BDS fracas


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four thousand college students from 60 countries gathered in Tel Aviv in October for the latest mass singalong sponsored by the social music project, Koolulam.


(full article online)

4,000 college students from 60 nations sing as one in TLV


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli minister greeted with honor in Oman (video) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*1 BDS is antisemitic*

This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.

Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.

*2 BDS is too extreme*
The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?

*3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?

*4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’

Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:

(full article online)

NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alyssa Milano Refuses to Speak at Next Women's March, CitesAnti-Semitism


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> *1 BDS is antisemitic*
> 
> This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.
> 
> Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.
> 
> *2 BDS is too extreme*
> The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?
> 
> *3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
> ‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?
> 
> *4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
> SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’
> 
> Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BDS is antisemitic*
> 
> This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.
> 
> Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.
> 
> *2 BDS is too extreme*
> The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?
> 
> *3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
> ‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?
> 
> *4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
> SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’
> 
> Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'
Click to expand...


You guys don't even bother to hide Your Jew hatred just go on and on and on targeting one tiny minority on every campus and market place.

But those displays of total obsession with laws protecting minorities from hate crimes - demonstrate more vividly what drives the organization and its activists.

BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  rylah, P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,

We need to think of the overall environment is naturally saturated with anti-Semitic people that are satisfied with being, not just marginally, but significantly below that of Human Development stage of Israel. 



rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

BDS is just part of that environment.  While not helpful, it is like bacteria and it is everywhere.  The Jewish People are very capable and strong enough, fight-off the symptoms and live through it using an antibacterial agent for combating the anti-semetic infections.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BDS is antisemitic*
> 
> This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.
> 
> Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.
> 
> *2 BDS is too extreme*
> The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?
> 
> *3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
> ‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?
> 
> *4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
> SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’
> 
> Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys don't even bother to hide Your Jew hatred just go on and on and on targeting one tiny minority on every campus and market place.
> 
> But those displays of total obsession with laws protecting minorities from hate crimes - demonstrate more vividly what drives the organization and its activists.
> 
> BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.
Click to expand...

Is name calling all you got?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BDS is antisemitic*
> 
> This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.
> 
> Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.
> 
> *2 BDS is too extreme*
> The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?
> 
> *3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
> ‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?
> 
> *4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
> SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’
> 
> Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys don't even bother to hide Your Jew hatred just go on and on and on targeting one tiny minority on every campus and market place.
> 
> But those displays of total obsession with laws protecting minorities from hate crimes - demonstrate more vividly what drives the organization and its activists.
> 
> BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is name calling all you got?
Click to expand...


I’m guessing you’re not embarrassed, even in the least bit, to spam thread after thread with your pointless slogans. 

In the face of Islamic terrorist organized, funded and manipulated hate groups such as BDS, SJP and similar rabidly Jew hating groups under the ideological umbrella of islsmic fascism, you do fit the stereotype of the Jew-hating drooler.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BDS is antisemitic*
> 
> This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.
> 
> Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.
> 
> *2 BDS is too extreme*
> The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?
> 
> *3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
> ‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?
> 
> *4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
> SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’
> 
> Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys don't even bother to hide Your Jew hatred just go on and on and on targeting one tiny minority on every campus and market place.
> 
> But those displays of total obsession with laws protecting minorities from hate crimes - demonstrate more vividly what drives the organization and its activists.
> 
> BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is name calling all you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m guessing you’re not embarrassed, even in the least bit, to spam thread after thread with your pointless slogans.
> 
> In the face of Islamic terrorist organized, funded and manipulated hate groups such as BDS, SJP and similar rabidly Jew hating groups under the ideological umbrella of islsmic fascism, you do fit the stereotype of the Jew-hating drooler.
Click to expand...

Name calling is a sign of losing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BDS is antisemitic*
> 
> This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.
> 
> Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.
> 
> *2 BDS is too extreme*
> The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?
> 
> *3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
> ‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?
> 
> *4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
> SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’
> 
> Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys don't even bother to hide Your Jew hatred just go on and on and on targeting one tiny minority on every campus and market place.
> 
> But those displays of total obsession with laws protecting minorities from hate crimes - demonstrate more vividly what drives the organization and its activists.
> 
> BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is name calling all you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m guessing you’re not embarrassed, even in the least bit, to spam thread after thread with your pointless slogans.
> 
> In the face of Islamic terrorist organized, funded and manipulated hate groups such as BDS, SJP and similar rabidly Jew hating groups under the ideological umbrella of islsmic fascism, you do fit the stereotype of the Jew-hating drooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name calling is a sign of losing.
Click to expand...


What describes your inability to form coherent sentences?

I’m really just spelling out some harsh realities for you. 

It’s just a fact that Islamic based, fascist groups such as BDS, SJP and others have their roots in Islamist ideology.  I think it's impossible to overstate how deeply and fiercely resistant these groups are to any sort of reasonable dislogue.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys don't even bother to hide Your Jew hatred just go on and on and on targeting one tiny minority on every campus and market place.
> 
> But those displays of total obsession with laws protecting minorities from hate crimes - demonstrate more vividly what drives the organization and its activists.
> 
> BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is name calling all you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m guessing you’re not embarrassed, even in the least bit, to spam thread after thread with your pointless slogans.
> 
> In the face of Islamic terrorist organized, funded and manipulated hate groups such as BDS, SJP and similar rabidly Jew hating groups under the ideological umbrella of islsmic fascism, you do fit the stereotype of the Jew-hating drooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name calling is a sign of losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What describes your inability to form coherent sentences?
> 
> I’m really just spelling out some harsh realities for you.
> 
> It’s just a fact that Islamic based, fascist groups such as BDS, SJP and others have their roots in Islamist ideology.  I think it's impossible to overstate how deeply and fiercely resistant these groups are to any sort of reasonable dislogue.
Click to expand...

Where do you get that shit?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Is comparing Israel to apartheid South Africa fair?*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Is comparing Israel to apartheid South Africa fair?*



Nice duck and run.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Your statement here is about as wrong as it gets.  You are confused with the "accurate description" of people (or person) and an "ad hominem" attack.



P F Tinmore said:


> Name calling is a sign of losing.


*(COMMENT)*

You cannot argue the point that the Arab Palestinians have taken their criminal behaviors and tried to twist those actions into something they are not.



			
				Convention for the Prevention and Punishment of Terrorism (31 May 1938) said:
			
		

> •• SOURCE LINK •• Originally from the UN Library in Geneva


This is the quintessential description of both the general population of the Arab Palestinians and the specific groups that have been identified as having a past history of criminal behaviors of this type.

The Arab Palestinian people that participate in Criminal acts intended or calculated to provoke a state of terror in the Israeli general public, for political purposes are in any circumstance unjustifiable, whatever the considerations of a political, philosophical, ideological, racial, ethnic, religious or any other nature that may be invoked to justify them.

The general population of the Arab Palestinian people area citizenry that supports, sustains and often profit by organizing, instigating _(incitement and encouragement)_, assisting _(financial or material support)_ or participating in terrorist acts in the State of Israel; or the territories or the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip, → or from acquiescing in or encouraging activities within the territories directed towards the commission of such acts.

To call the Arab Palestinians "terrorists" is being kind considering that in the 20th and 21st Centuries, they still try to insist that the deliberate and unmitigated as of directly killing innocent men, women, and children is justifiable barbarism for their political goals.

In many cases, the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Movement is nothing more than a front for the indirect support in the incitement, facilitating, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities.   This is the label on the Arab Palestinian. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Your statement here is about as wrong as it gets.  You are confused with the "accurate description" of people (or person) and an "ad hominem" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name calling is a sign of losing.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You cannot argue the point that the Arab Palestinians have taken their criminal behaviors and tried to twist those actions into something they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convention for the Prevention and Punishment of Terrorism (31 May 1938) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •• SOURCE LINK •• Originally from the UN Library in Geneva
> View attachment 227710
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the quintessential description of both the general population of the Arab Palestinians and the specific groups that have been identified as having a past history of criminal behaviors of this type.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian people that participate in Criminal acts intended or calculated to provoke a state of terror in the Israeli general public, for political purposes are in any circumstance unjustifiable, whatever the considerations of a political, philosophical, ideological, racial, ethnic, religious or any other nature that may be invoked to justify them.
> 
> The general population of the Arab Palestinian people area citizenry that supports, sustains and often profit by organizing, instigating _(incitement and encouragement)_, assisting _(financial or material support)_ or participating in terrorist acts in the State of Israel; or the territories or the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip, → or from acquiescing in or encouraging activities within the territories directed towards the commission of such acts.
> 
> To call the Arab Palestinians "terrorists" is being kind considering that in the 20th and 21st Centuries, they still try to insist that the deliberate and unmitigated as of directly killing innocent men, women, and children is justifiable barbarism for their political goals.
> 
> In many cases, the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Movement is nothing more than a front for the indirect support in the incitement, facilitating, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities.   This is the label on the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Do you really believe all that shit? 750,000 Palestinian did not leave their homes in 1948 because the Zionists said please.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Wrong perspective.



P F Tinmore said:


> Do you really believe all that shit? 750,000 Palestinian did not leave their homes in 1948 because the Zionists said please.


*(COMMENT)*

I suspect that the Israelis facilitated the movement because the Arab Palestinians posed a threat to the establishment of the Jewish National Home; the principle objective set by the Allied Powers.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Wrong perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe all that shit? 750,000 Palestinian did not leave their homes in 1948 because the Zionists said please.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I suspect that the Israelis facilitated the movement because the Arab Palestinians posed a threat to the establishment of the Jewish National Home; the principle objective set by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

And where were they going to put this Jewish National Home?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BDS is antisemitic*
> 
> This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.
> 
> Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.
> 
> *2 BDS is too extreme*
> The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?
> 
> *3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
> ‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?
> 
> *4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
> SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’
> 
> Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys don't even bother to hide Your Jew hatred just go on and on and on targeting one tiny minority on every campus and market place.
> 
> But those displays of total obsession with laws protecting minorities from hate crimes - demonstrate more vividly what drives the organization and its activists.
> 
> BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is name calling all you got?
Click to expand...


BDS hate crimes include:

Incitement to violence and hate speech.
Systematic attacks against an ethnic minority
Direct membership in illegal militant organizations.
Threats of armed assault and documented physical violence.
Q. How else can we define an organization that hunts Jews in schools and calls for the destruction of half of Jewish population on earth?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Your statement here is about as wrong as it gets.  You are confused with the "accurate description" of people (or person) and an "ad hominem" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name calling is a sign of losing.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You cannot argue the point that the Arab Palestinians have taken their criminal behaviors and tried to twist those actions into something they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convention for the Prevention and Punishment of Terrorism (31 May 1938) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •• SOURCE LINK •• Originally from the UN Library in Geneva
> View attachment 227710
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the quintessential description of both the general population of the Arab Palestinians and the specific groups that have been identified as having a past history of criminal behaviors of this type.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian people that participate in Criminal acts intended or calculated to provoke a state of terror in the Israeli general public, for political purposes are in any circumstance unjustifiable, whatever the considerations of a political, philosophical, ideological, racial, ethnic, religious or any other nature that may be invoked to justify them.
> 
> The general population of the Arab Palestinian people area citizenry that supports, sustains and often profit by organizing, instigating _(incitement and encouragement)_, assisting _(financial or material support)_ or participating in terrorist acts in the State of Israel; or the territories or the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip, → or from acquiescing in or encouraging activities within the territories directed towards the commission of such acts.
> 
> To call the Arab Palestinians "terrorists" is being kind considering that in the 20th and 21st Centuries, they still try to insist that the deliberate and unmitigated as of directly killing innocent men, women, and children is justifiable barbarism for their political goals.
> 
> In many cases, the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Movement is nothing more than a front for the indirect support in the incitement, facilitating, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities.   This is the label on the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really believe all that shit? 750,000 Palestinian did not leave their homes in 1948 because the Zionists said please.
Click to expand...


Arab-Moslem squatters fled because the Arab-Moslem combined armies announced their intention to “kill the Jews”.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Wrong perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe all that shit? 750,000 Palestinian did not leave their homes in 1948 because the Zionists said please.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I suspect that the Israelis facilitated the movement because the Arab Palestinians posed a threat to the establishment of the Jewish National Home; the principle objective set by the Allied Powers.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where were they going to put this Jewish National Home?
Click to expand...


Where it was intended to go.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BDS is antisemitic*
> 
> This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.
> 
> Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.
> 
> *2 BDS is too extreme*
> The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?
> 
> *3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
> ‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?
> 
> *4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
> SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’
> 
> Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys don't even bother to hide Your Jew hatred just go on and on and on targeting one tiny minority on every campus and market place.
> 
> But those displays of total obsession with laws protecting minorities from hate crimes - demonstrate more vividly what drives the organization and its activists.
> 
> BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is name calling all you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BDS hate crimes include:
> 
> Incitement to violence and hate speech.
> Systematic attacks against an ethnic minority
> Direct membership in illegal militant organizations.
> Threats of armed assault and documented physical violence.
> Q. How else can we define an organization that hunts Jews in schools and calls for the destruction of half of Jewish population on earth?
Click to expand...

I don't know.  I don't know anybody like that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BDS is antisemitic*
> 
> This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.
> 
> Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.
> 
> *2 BDS is too extreme*
> The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?
> 
> *3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
> ‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?
> 
> *4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
> SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’
> 
> Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys don't even bother to hide Your Jew hatred just go on and on and on targeting one tiny minority on every campus and market place.
> 
> But those displays of total obsession with laws protecting minorities from hate crimes - demonstrate more vividly what drives the organization and its activists.
> 
> BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is name calling all you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BDS hate crimes include:
> 
> Incitement to violence and hate speech.
> Systematic attacks against an ethnic minority
> Direct membership in illegal militant organizations.
> Threats of armed assault and documented physical violence.
> Q. How else can we define an organization that hunts Jews in schools and calls for the destruction of half of Jewish population on earth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.  I don't know anybody like that.
Click to expand...


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 BDS is antisemitic*
> 
> This is an easy one. BDS is clearly antisemitic. SJP argue that ‘BDS targets the nation-state of Israel, not any religious or ethnic group’, which is half-true, but they fail to address the lies and hypocrisy inherent in the movement.  In their argument they bring up historical Jewish anti-Zionism in the shape of the Labour Bund. The logic is this – if some Jewish people were against the formation of Israel in the 1900-1940’s, it is okay to oppose Zionism today. That’s pretty twisted. The Bundists opposed Zionism because they believed Europe could provide safe haven in the shape of Jewish autonomous regions. They were wrong and Bundism burnt in the fires of Auschwitz. SJP are cynically using Holocaust victims to shield criticism of an attack against Jews.
> 
> Yet the real issue with BDS is in its selectivity. Notice how BDS ‘target’ Israel. Why not Lebanon? Inside Lebanon are descendants of the 1948 Israel /Arab conflict, perpetually held under a real Apartheid system. These ‘refugees’ are explicitly referenced by BDS, yet BDS does not target those guilty of oppressing them. Why not? If human rights of Palestinians is key here, then BDS should cross borders, but it doesn’t. This shows that promoting the ‘human rights’ of Palestinians is an excuse. BDS is a movement set up to exclusively target the ‘Jewish state’ for reasons beyond those officially stated. Picking exclusively on Jews sounds pretty antisemitic to me.
> 
> *2 BDS is too extreme*
> The SJP article doesn’t even put forward arguments to oppose this statement, it just suggests that such a label can be used against any movement. The extremist label ‘is just a convenient way to shut down all avenues of resistance’. This is merely a deflections that doesn’t address the issue. Of course BDS is too extreme. There is one nation in the whole of that region that provides all of its citizens with a voice, protects its minorities and has a respected judicial system. It has 9 million citizens. BDS seeks to destroy that nation. How is that not ‘too extreme’?
> 
> *3 The way forward is through dialogue, not boycotts.*
> ‘This is not an issue of communication, but of violent occupation’. Even if true that only explains away 33% of BDS (BDS have three goals, the 1967 ‘occupation’ is only one of them). Unless of course they wish to suggest *ALL* of Israel is ‘occupied’, which they don’t like doing because it exposes the extremism of the movement (see misconception number two). If you read the SJP response, it suggests dialogue is a negative thing. This is the core pillar upon which the case for Israel is silenced. They don’t want people to talk because they know their lies, hypocrisy and inconsistency will be exposed – hence – no to dialogue. What type of justice movement doesn’t give the ‘accused’ an opportunity to defend itself?
> 
> *4 BDS puts the blame on Israeli civilians and not the state*
> SJP claim that ‘BDS is a targeted movement against certain companies that perpetuate violence against Palestinians. We recognize that people should not be blamed for where they are born nor should general citizens be held responsible for actions of the state.’
> 
> Remember Gal Gadot and Wonder Woman? BDS activists found a way to ‘legitimise’ the boycott of Gal Gadot. How? She served in the Israeli army. But then, so do all Israelis:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYU, SJP and a response to the '10 Common Misconceptions About BDS'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys don't even bother to hide Your Jew hatred just go on and on and on targeting one tiny minority on every campus and market place.
> 
> But those displays of total obsession with laws protecting minorities from hate crimes - demonstrate more vividly what drives the organization and its activists.
> 
> BDS keeps providing us with the most vivid examples of organized antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is name calling all you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BDS hate crimes include:
> 
> Incitement to violence and hate speech.
> Systematic attacks against an ethnic minority
> Direct membership in illegal militant organizations.
> Threats of armed assault and documented physical violence.
> Q. How else can we define an organization that hunts Jews in schools and calls for the destruction of half of Jewish population on earth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.  I don't know anybody like that.
Click to expand...

*Pro-Palestine Student Loves Hamas,*
*Hates Jews And Gays*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Israel's economy minister invited to Bahrain


----------



## Sixties Fan

Saeb Erekat says no Arab state will normalize relations with Israel, as Bahrain invites Israel's Economy Minister to a conference ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-dc.org/pdf/eng/armistice_turk_eng.pdf

Well, I'm so glad you asked.



P F Tinmore said:


> And where were they going to put this Jewish National Home?


*(COMMENT)*

When the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrendered, the treaty stipulated:



			
				Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
			
		

> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.


It would appear that the Allied Powers intended for the Jewish National Home to be placed in the territory to which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrended to them.




			
				Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
			
		

> *ARTICLE 3*.
> From the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia, the frontier of Turkey is laid down as follows:
> (I ) With Syria:
> The frontier described in Article 8 of the Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October, 1921​



*The Allied Powers intended to place the Jewish National Home somewhere on this territory*.  The territory, at the time, was more accurately known as the Article 16 territory of the "Mudros Agreement:  The Armistice Convention with Turkey (October 30, 1918);" under the control of The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) (1918-20) of the Allied Powers.  Then immediately after the San Remos Conference of 1920, the territory transitioned when on 1 July 1920, a Civil Administration was established; and then later → by order of "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922." → the territories would b described under the League of Nations Mandate, the territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, or just _(hereinafter)_ "Palestine."

Now I have the feeling that you are going to come back with one of your snappy little replies about:  "All that just to say "Palestine."

Well, yeah*!*

My intent is to leave "*No Doubt*" that the entirety of the territory, or any part thereof, was not under Arab Sovereignty or any kind of control.  That the national lines of demarkations where entirely in the hands of the Allied Powers _(primarily the British Government)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-dc.org/pdf/eng/armistice_turk_eng.pdf
> 
> Well, I'm so glad you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where were they going to put this Jewish National Home?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrendered, the treaty stipulated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would appear that the Allied Powers intended for the Jewish National Home to be placed in the territory to which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrended to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3*.
> From the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia, the frontier of Turkey is laid down as follows:
> (I ) With Syria:
> The frontier described in Article 8 of the Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October, 1921​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Allied Powers intended to place the Jewish National Home somewhere on this territory*.  The territory, at the time, was more accurately known as the Article 16 territory of the "Mudros Agreement:  The Armistice Convention with Turkey (October 30, 1918);" under the control of The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) (1918-20) of the Allied Powers.  Then immediately after the San Remos Conference of 1920, the territory transitioned when on 1 July 1920, a Civil Administration was established; and then later → by order of "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922." → the territories would b described under the League of Nations Mandate, the territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, or just _(hereinafter)_ "Palestine."
> 
> Now I have the feeling that you are going to come back with one of your snappy little replied about:  "All that just to say "Palestine."
> 
> Well, yeah*!*
> 
> My intent is to leave "*No Doubt*" that the entirety of the territory, or any part thereof, was not under Arab Sovereignty or any kind of control.  That the national lines of demarkations where entirely in the hands of the Allied Powers _(primarily the British Government)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Suffice it to say that the British chose not to consult with the Jews, as it was their ancient homeland and their Mandate....what they wanted to call it.  It should have been called The Mandate For Israel, but they chose the name the Romans used to humiliate the Jews those many centuries before.

Had it been called the Mandate for Israel, would the Arabs be calling their new nationality Israeli, or Israelite or whatever?

Doubtful.

Those in Europe who hated the Jews, basically handed the other haters of Jews in Asia,  a way to try to destroy the country they were to re-create after so many centuries.

And truth be told, many of those European haters of Jews have not stopped helping those Asian haters of Jews with the hope that the Jewish State/Country the Jews EARNED back with so much hard work would some day be destroyed.

BDS is just another synonym for Jew Hatred.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-dc.org/pdf/eng/armistice_turk_eng.pdf
> 
> Well, I'm so glad you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where were they going to put this Jewish National Home?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrendered, the treaty stipulated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would appear that the Allied Powers intended for the Jewish National Home to be placed in the territory to which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrended to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3*.
> From the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia, the frontier of Turkey is laid down as follows:
> (I ) With Syria:
> The frontier described in Article 8 of the Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October, 1921​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Allied Powers intended to place the Jewish National Home somewhere on this territory*.  The territory, at the time, was more accurately known as the Article 16 territory of the "Mudros Agreement:  The Armistice Convention with Turkey (October 30, 1918);" under the control of The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) (1918-20) of the Allied Powers.  Then immediately after the San Remos Conference of 1920, the territory transitioned when on 1 July 1920, a Civil Administration was established; and then later → by order of "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922." → the territories would b described under the League of Nations Mandate, the territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, or just _(hereinafter)_ "Palestine."
> 
> Now I have the feeling that you are going to come back with one of your snappy little replies about:  "All that just to say "Palestine."
> 
> Well, yeah*!*
> 
> My intent is to leave "*No Doubt*" that the entirety of the territory, or any part thereof, was not under Arab Sovereignty or any kind of control.  That the national lines of demarkations where entirely in the hands of the Allied Powers _(primarily the British Government)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Britain never had any sovereignty over that territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-dc.org/pdf/eng/armistice_turk_eng.pdf
> 
> Well, I'm so glad you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where were they going to put this Jewish National Home?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrendered, the treaty stipulated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would appear that the Allied Powers intended for the Jewish National Home to be placed in the territory to which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrended to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3*.
> From the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia, the frontier of Turkey is laid down as follows:
> (I ) With Syria:
> The frontier described in Article 8 of the Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October, 1921​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Allied Powers intended to place the Jewish National Home somewhere on this territory*.  The territory, at the time, was more accurately known as the Article 16 territory of the "Mudros Agreement:  The Armistice Convention with Turkey (October 30, 1918);" under the control of The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) (1918-20) of the Allied Powers.  Then immediately after the San Remos Conference of 1920, the territory transitioned when on 1 July 1920, a Civil Administration was established; and then later → by order of "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922." → the territories would b described under the League of Nations Mandate, the territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, or just _(hereinafter)_ "Palestine."
> 
> Now I have the feeling that you are going to come back with one of your snappy little replies about:  "All that just to say "Palestine."
> 
> Well, yeah*!*
> 
> My intent is to leave "*No Doubt*" that the entirety of the territory, or any part thereof, was not under Arab Sovereignty or any kind of control.  That the national lines of demarkations where entirely in the hands of the Allied Powers _(primarily the British Government)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain never had any sovereignty over that territory.
Click to expand...

They conquered it from the Ottoman Empire.
To the Winner goes the spoils.
Always has been that way, and it will stay that way.

Arabs never had sovereignty over the land.  But you want the land to be theirs, no matter what, as long as it is in Muslim hands.  Never of Jews.

If Jews did to Muslims and Christians even half of what it has been done to them, Israel would be the whole Mandate promised to them, and not just what it is now, 20 % of the original ancient territory.

Let me hear you cry over Muslim lost wars again


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-dc.org/pdf/eng/armistice_turk_eng.pdf
> 
> Well, I'm so glad you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where were they going to put this Jewish National Home?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrendered, the treaty stipulated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would appear that the Allied Powers intended for the Jewish National Home to be placed in the territory to which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrended to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3*.
> From the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia, the frontier of Turkey is laid down as follows:
> (I ) With Syria:
> The frontier described in Article 8 of the Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October, 1921​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Allied Powers intended to place the Jewish National Home somewhere on this territory*.  The territory, at the time, was more accurately known as the Article 16 territory of the "Mudros Agreement:  The Armistice Convention with Turkey (October 30, 1918);" under the control of The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) (1918-20) of the Allied Powers.  Then immediately after the San Remos Conference of 1920, the territory transitioned when on 1 July 1920, a Civil Administration was established; and then later → by order of "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922." → the territories would b described under the League of Nations Mandate, the territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, or just _(hereinafter)_ "Palestine."
> 
> Now I have the feeling that you are going to come back with one of your snappy little replies about:  "All that just to say "Palestine."
> 
> Well, yeah*!*
> 
> My intent is to leave "*No Doubt*" that the entirety of the territory, or any part thereof, was not under Arab Sovereignty or any kind of control.  That the national lines of demarkations where entirely in the hands of the Allied Powers _(primarily the British Government)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain never had any sovereignty over that territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They conquered it from the Ottoman Empire.
> To the Winner goes the spoils.
> Always has been that way, and it will stay that way.
> 
> Arabs never had sovereignty over the land.  But you want the land to be theirs, no matter what, as long as it is in Muslim hands.  Never of Jews.
> 
> If Jews did to Muslims and Christians even half of what it has been done to them, Israel would be the whole Mandate promised to them, and not just what it is now, 20 % of the original ancient territory.
> 
> Let me hear you cry over Muslim lost wars again
Click to expand...

Whatever. Britain had no sovereignty over that territory. They could give it to nobody. It wasn't theirs to give.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-dc.org/pdf/eng/armistice_turk_eng.pdf
> 
> Well, I'm so glad you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where were they going to put this Jewish National Home?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrendered, the treaty stipulated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would appear that the Allied Powers intended for the Jewish National Home to be placed in the territory to which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrended to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3*.
> From the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia, the frontier of Turkey is laid down as follows:
> (I ) With Syria:
> The frontier described in Article 8 of the Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October, 1921​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Allied Powers intended to place the Jewish National Home somewhere on this territory*.  The territory, at the time, was more accurately known as the Article 16 territory of the "Mudros Agreement:  The Armistice Convention with Turkey (October 30, 1918);" under the control of The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) (1918-20) of the Allied Powers.  Then immediately after the San Remos Conference of 1920, the territory transitioned when on 1 July 1920, a Civil Administration was established; and then later → by order of "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922." → the territories would b described under the League of Nations Mandate, the territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, or just _(hereinafter)_ "Palestine."
> 
> Now I have the feeling that you are going to come back with one of your snappy little replies about:  "All that just to say "Palestine."
> 
> Well, yeah*!*
> 
> My intent is to leave "*No Doubt*" that the entirety of the territory, or any part thereof, was not under Arab Sovereignty or any kind of control.  That the national lines of demarkations where entirely in the hands of the Allied Powers _(primarily the British Government)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain never had any sovereignty over that territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They conquered it from the Ottoman Empire.
> To the Winner goes the spoils.
> Always has been that way, and it will stay that way.
> 
> Arabs never had sovereignty over the land.  But you want the land to be theirs, no matter what, as long as it is in Muslim hands.  Never of Jews.
> 
> If Jews did to Muslims and Christians even half of what it has been done to them, Israel would be the whole Mandate promised to them, and not just what it is now, 20 % of the original ancient territory.
> 
> Let me hear you cry over Muslim lost wars again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever. Britain had no sovereignty over that territory. They could give it to nobody. It wasn't theirs to give.
Click to expand...

This is the way the world runs:

There is a war.

The winners take it all.

The losers lose it all.

The British and the French won all the Ottoman conquered territory to do with whatever they wanted.  And so they did.

They divided all of that territory into Four Mandates.

The only Mandate you have a problem with, is the one which did not end up in the hands of other Muslims, not the Turks, or the Iranians, or the Arabs.

To the Muslims.....ALL

To Jews and Christians.....Nothing.


The world does not work that way, not since WWI.

Someday you will learn to accept it


----------



## Sixties Fan

Justin Trudeau's full apology for Canadian government turning away MS St Louis refugees


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The first UK university to divest from Israeli apartheid is Leeds*

Leeds has become the first UK university to divest from firms involved in the Israeli arms trade, after a boycott, divestment and sanctions campaign by Palestine solidarity activists.

A spokesperson revealed to the Leeds student newspaper The Gryphon on Friday that the university has “divested of our holdings in Airbus, United Technologies and Keyence Corporation.”

The holdings had been worth more than $1.2 million.

All three corporations trade military equipment with Israel.

The first UK university to divest from Israeli apartheid is Leeds


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-dc.org/pdf/eng/armistice_turk_eng.pdf
> 
> Well, I'm so glad you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where were they going to put this Jewish National Home?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrendered, the treaty stipulated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would appear that the Allied Powers intended for the Jewish National Home to be placed in the territory to which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrended to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3*.
> From the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia, the frontier of Turkey is laid down as follows:
> (I ) With Syria:
> The frontier described in Article 8 of the Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October, 1921​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Allied Powers intended to place the Jewish National Home somewhere on this territory*.  The territory, at the time, was more accurately known as the Article 16 territory of the "Mudros Agreement:  The Armistice Convention with Turkey (October 30, 1918);" under the control of The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) (1918-20) of the Allied Powers.  Then immediately after the San Remos Conference of 1920, the territory transitioned when on 1 July 1920, a Civil Administration was established; and then later → by order of "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922." → the territories would b described under the League of Nations Mandate, the territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, or just _(hereinafter)_ "Palestine."
> 
> Now I have the feeling that you are going to come back with one of your snappy little replies about:  "All that just to say "Palestine."
> 
> Well, yeah*!*
> 
> My intent is to leave "*No Doubt*" that the entirety of the territory, or any part thereof, was not under Arab Sovereignty or any kind of control.  That the national lines of demarkations where entirely in the hands of the Allied Powers _(primarily the British Government)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain never had any sovereignty over that territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They conquered it from the Ottoman Empire.
> To the Winner goes the spoils.
> Always has been that way, and it will stay that way.
> 
> Arabs never had sovereignty over the land.  But you want the land to be theirs, no matter what, as long as it is in Muslim hands.  Never of Jews.
> 
> If Jews did to Muslims and Christians even half of what it has been done to them, Israel would be the whole Mandate promised to them, and not just what it is now, 20 % of the original ancient territory.
> 
> Let me hear you cry over Muslim lost wars again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever. Britain had no sovereignty over that territory. They could give it to nobody. It wasn't theirs to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the way the world runs:
> 
> There is a war.
> 
> The winners take it all.
> 
> The losers lose it all.
> 
> The British and the French won all the Ottoman conquered territory to do with whatever they wanted.  And so they did.
> 
> They divided all of that territory into Four Mandates.
> 
> The only Mandate you have a problem with, is the one which did not end up in the hands of other Muslims, not the Turks, or the Iranians, or the Arabs.
> 
> To the Muslims.....ALL
> 
> To Jews and Christians.....Nothing.
> 
> 
> The world does not work that way, not since WWI.
> 
> Someday you will learn to accept it
Click to expand...

It was standard policy. None of the Mandates acquired sovereignty. Look it up.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-dc.org/pdf/eng/armistice_turk_eng.pdf
> 
> Well, I'm so glad you asked.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrendered, the treaty stipulated:
> 
> ​It would appear that the Allied Powers intended for the Jewish National Home to be placed in the territory to which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic surrended to them.
> 
> 
> ​
> *The Allied Powers intended to place the Jewish National Home somewhere on this territory*.  The territory, at the time, was more accurately known as the Article 16 territory of the "Mudros Agreement:  The Armistice Convention with Turkey (October 30, 1918);" under the control of The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) (1918-20) of the Allied Powers.  Then immediately after the San Remos Conference of 1920, the territory transitioned when on 1 July 1920, a Civil Administration was established; and then later → by order of "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922." → the territories would b described under the League of Nations Mandate, the territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, or just _(hereinafter)_ "Palestine."
> 
> Now I have the feeling that you are going to come back with one of your snappy little replies about:  "All that just to say "Palestine."
> 
> Well, yeah*!*
> 
> My intent is to leave "*No Doubt*" that the entirety of the territory, or any part thereof, was not under Arab Sovereignty or any kind of control.  That the national lines of demarkations where entirely in the hands of the Allied Powers _(primarily the British Government)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Britain never had any sovereignty over that territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They conquered it from the Ottoman Empire.
> To the Winner goes the spoils.
> Always has been that way, and it will stay that way.
> 
> Arabs never had sovereignty over the land.  But you want the land to be theirs, no matter what, as long as it is in Muslim hands.  Never of Jews.
> 
> If Jews did to Muslims and Christians even half of what it has been done to them, Israel would be the whole Mandate promised to them, and not just what it is now, 20 % of the original ancient territory.
> 
> Let me hear you cry over Muslim lost wars again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever. Britain had no sovereignty over that territory. They could give it to nobody. It wasn't theirs to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the way the world runs:
> 
> There is a war.
> 
> The winners take it all.
> 
> The losers lose it all.
> 
> The British and the French won all the Ottoman conquered territory to do with whatever they wanted.  And so they did.
> 
> They divided all of that territory into Four Mandates.
> 
> The only Mandate you have a problem with, is the one which did not end up in the hands of other Muslims, not the Turks, or the Iranians, or the Arabs.
> 
> To the Muslims.....ALL
> 
> To Jews and Christians.....Nothing.
> 
> 
> The world does not work that way, not since WWI.
> 
> Someday you will learn to accept it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was standard policy. None of the Mandates acquired sovereignty. Look it up.
Click to expand...


Indeed, sovereignty was not a requirement for establishment of the Jewish National Home. Look that up. 

Indeed, the Arab-Moslem squatters never established sovereignty over the territory conquered by the Islamist colonial settler project.

Indeed, your whining over the history that causes you such angst can’t be changed by your cut and paste YouTube videos.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Britain never had any sovereignty over that territory.



No one is saying that they did.  This is just another red herring you throw up in our faces periodically to distract from the reality of the questions asked.


----------



## Shusha

Hollie said:


> Indeed, sovereignty was not a requirement for establishment of the Jewish National Home. Look that up.



Indeed, he likes to pretend that sovereignty is a pre-condition developing a State instead of the other way around.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, sovereignty was not a requirement for establishment of the Jewish National Home. Look that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he likes to pretend that sovereignty is a pre-condition developing a State instead of the other way around.
Click to expand...

It is. If they do not have sovereignty, they have no say in the status of the territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, sovereignty was not a requirement for establishment of the Jewish National Home. Look that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he likes to pretend that sovereignty is a pre-condition developing a State instead of the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. If they do not have sovereignty, they have no say in the status of the territory.
Click to expand...

Says who ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Protest Anti-Israel Hostility in Durham, North Carolina Police Force


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> It is. If they do not have sovereignty, they have no say in the status of the territory.



Lol.  Exactly.  I could go one way with replying to this thread and point out that the Arab Palestinians (as distinct from the Jewish Palestinians) have no sovereignty, and thus no say.  But...

The larger point is that the right to sovereignty (self-determination), is not the same as sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is. If they do not have sovereignty, they have no say in the status of the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Exactly.  I could go one way with replying to this thread and point out that the Arab Palestinians (as distinct from the Jewish Palestinians) have no sovereignty, and thus no say.  But...
> 
> The larger point is that the right to sovereignty (self-determination), is not the same as sovereignty.
Click to expand...

Links?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> ACT NOW! Protest Anti-Israel Hostility in Durham, North Carolina Police Force


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is. If they do not have sovereignty, they have no say in the status of the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Exactly.  I could go one way with replying to this thread and point out that the Arab Palestinians (as distinct from the Jewish Palestinians) have no sovereignty, and thus no say.  But...
> 
> The larger point is that the right to sovereignty (self-determination), is not the same as sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...



Lol. Are you trying to argue that the Arab Palestinians HAVE sovereignty already?  As opposed to the right to sovereignty?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is. If they do not have sovereignty, they have no say in the status of the territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Exactly.  I could go one way with replying to this thread and point out that the Arab Palestinians (as distinct from the Jewish Palestinians) have no sovereignty, and thus no say.  But...
> 
> The larger point is that the right to sovereignty (self-determination), is not the same as sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Are you trying to argue that the Arab Palestinians HAVE sovereignty already?  As opposed to the right to sovereignty?
Click to expand...

No link, huh?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, sovereignty was not a requirement for establishment of the Jewish National Home. Look that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he likes to pretend that sovereignty is a pre-condition developing a State instead of the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. If they do not have sovereignty, they have no say in the status of the territory.
Click to expand...


Another of the silly notions you peddle.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

To coin one of your comebacks:  This statement, while true, does not "refute" any facts as stated.



P F Tinmore said:


> Britain never had any sovereignty over that territory.


*(COMMENT)*

True!  Having said that does not change the fact that the Allied Powers had "all rights and title whatsoever over the territories _(not the inhabitants)_.  - AND - The Allied Powers had "the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."



P F Tinmore said:


> Whatever. Britain had no sovereignty over that territory. They could give it to nobody. It wasn't theirs to give.


*(COMMENT)*

Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> To coin one of your comebacks:  This statement, while true, does not "refute" any facts as stated.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain never had any sovereignty over that territory.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> True!  Having said that does not change the fact that the Allied Powers had "all rights and title whatsoever over the territories _(not the inhabitants)_.  - AND - The Allied Powers had "the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. Britain had no sovereignty over that territory. They could give it to nobody. It wasn't theirs to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

None of the Mandates expressed "sovereignty."



P F Tinmore said:


> It was standard policy. None of the Mandates acquired sovereignty. Look it up.


*(COMMENT)*

Try and understand the meaning of "sovereignty."

•  The Mandatory shall have full powers of legislation and of administration,

•  The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home,

•  The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of, the Government of any foreign Power.

•  The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law.

•  The Administration of Palestine shall take all necessary measures to safeguard the interests of the community in connection with the development of the country,

•  The Mandatory shall be entrusted with the control of the foreign relations of Palestine and the right to issue exequaturs to consuls appointed by foreign Powers.

•  The Mandatory shall see that complete freedom of conscience and the free exercise of all forms of worship, subject only to the maintenance of public order and morals, are ensured to all.

•  The Administration of Palestine may organise on a voluntary basis the forces necessary for the preservation of peace and order, and also for the defence of the country,​
Just how much different is "sovereignty" in comparison to these powers and responsibilities*?*

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

You are describing the status of the Arab Palestinians.



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, sovereignty was not a requirement for establishment of the Jewish National Home. Look that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he likes to pretend that sovereignty is a pre-condition developing a State instead of the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. If they do not have sovereignty, they have no say in the status of the territory.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Pre-condition or Not, does not change the reality of how Israel came into being.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Oh - WOW.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)

You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"



			
				Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
			
		

> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.



Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.

It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.

Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.

This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
Click to expand...


So, the Treaty of Lausanne creating the “country of Pally’land” was a Zionist Plot™️


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Treaty of Lausanne creating the “country of Pally’land” was a Zionist Plot™️
Click to expand...

I never said that.  You have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Treaty of Lausanne creating the “country of Pally’land” was a Zionist Plot™️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that.  You have a reading comprehension problem.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
Click to expand...


Sovereignty over all of Palestine was vested with the Jewish nation by an act of international law. And "Palestinian nationality" was a registration in the coming Jewish National Homeland.

No Arab state of Palestine was mentioned, it's a bluff.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian nationality was a citizenship of a future Jewish National Homeland.
> Sovereignty over all of Palestine was vested with the Jewish nation by an act of international law.
> 
> No Arab state of Palestine was mentioned, it's a bluff.
Click to expand...

Pfffft. 

Who says? Israel?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian nationality was a citizenship of a future Jewish National Homeland.
> Sovereignty over all of Palestine was vested with the Jewish nation by an act of international law.
> 
> No Arab state of Palestine was mentioned, it's a bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft.
> 
> Who says? Israel?
Click to expand...

Are 5?
Try international law, try US law - Palestine is Jewish sovereign land.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian nationality was a citizenship of a future Jewish National Homeland.
> Sovereignty over all of Palestine was vested with the Jewish nation by an act of international law.
> 
> No Arab state of Palestine was mentioned, it's a bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft.
> 
> Who says? Israel?
Click to expand...


Curious how you insist the Treaty of Lausanne created your invented “country of Pally’land” when there is no mention of “Pal’istan” in the document.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty.



Oh give me a break.  You've been corrected on this so many times its laughable you still bring this up.  It underscores your fundamental lack of understanding of law.  Treaties do not create States.  Treaties are agreements between States. 

The Treaty of Lausanne in no way created a State in Palestine.  Its utterly ridiculous to claim, in law, that the Allied Powers and Turkey could create a State for a different peoples outside their own territory.  That would be the polar opposite of self-determination and self-governing.  It would be like Canada and the US getting together and creating a State in oh I don't know, Patagonia or something. 




> The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory.


Squirrel.  Absolutely NO ONE is arguing for this. 



> The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.


No, the land was abandoned (ceded) by Turkey and given over to the Mandates to administer until the Arab peoples and the Jewish peoples in the geographical territory known as Palestine could develop their own self-governing institutions.  Which they did.  Hence the two STATES in the territory:  Jordan and Israel.  There is absolutely no way to argue FOR the right of Jordan to exist while arguing AGAINST the right of Israel to exist which is consistent.  For example, IF a State of Palestine was created in the geographical territory called Palestine, and you claim that only "Palestinians" have sovereignty or have the rights to sovereignty on that land, then NEITHER Jordan nor Israel exist.  Are you arguing that Jordan does not exist?



> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.


No, we are not. Sovereignty belongs to the collective Jewish people to reconstitute their homeland in recognition of their pre-existing right to that homeland.  It belongs to the Jewish people as a right of return.  (And if you standard for determining right of return is "have never been there", we've just solved the Arab Palestinian "right of return" since most of them have never been there.  Call off the "Great March" asap, would you?)


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
Click to expand...


You’re right. No Jews existed in the Holy Land before WW11. Just keep on repeating it.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

The Treaty of Lausanne did NOT create any new states anywhere between the Mediterranean to the Persian frontier.  Turks relinquished the territorial title.



P F Tinmore said:


> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty.



*(COMMENT)*

What states were created?



P F Tinmore said:


> The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory.


*(COMMENT)*

I did not say that the Allied Powers assumed sovereignty.  But the Allied Powers assumed all the authority I mentioned in Post #5721.




P F Tinmore said:


> The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.


*(COMMENT)*

•  IMPOSSIBLE •
The name "Palestine" is not even mentioned in the Treaty.  The Palestinians are not mentioned as a people.



P F Tinmore said:


> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.


*(COMMENT)*

Now you are just attempting to confuse the issue.  I am beginning doubt that you know the difference between sovereignty and all the authorities listed in Post #5721.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Representatives of the Netherlands’ ruling party have asked the capital city’s government to explain why it allows anti-Semitic and anti-Israel incitement at a monument for victims of Nazism.

Amsterdam City Council lawmakers Marianne Poot and Diederik Boomsma of the People’s Party for Freedom and Democracy and the Christian Democratic Appeal, respectively, filed nine questions to the city government earlier this week in connection with Sunday’s edition of an action promoting a boycott of Israel that anti-Israel activists stage weekly at the Dam Square monument.

(full article online)

Amsterdam: BDS rally glorifies terror at Nazi victim monument


----------



## Sixties Fan

A German NGO has cancelled plans to honor the organizers of the “Women’s March” protest movement in the US, citing allegations of anti-Semitism after organizers refused to distance themselves from Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan and a Palestinian Arab terrorist responsible for the deaths of Israelis in a bombing attack in Jerusalem.

Last week, the Friedrich Ebert Foundation (FES) – an NGO affiliated with Germany’s left-of-center Social Democratic Party – announced that it had cancelled an award planned for the Women’s March.

“The FES announces that the Human Rights Award scheduled for November 12th, 2018 has been cancelled,” FES tweeted last week. “We will examine the allegations,” FES continued, referring to accusations of anti-Semitism aimed at the Women’s March organizers.

(full article online)

German leftists nix award to Women's March over anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

The many attendees that fill the conference halls don’t remain apathetic. Rene, one participant in a conference in Switzerland, said “I oppose the BDS groups. They say Israel is a ‘cancer’ and call for its destruction. Moreover, boycotting Israel is hypocritical! The BDS groups should invest their energy in ending the hatred by the Palestinians. The world must recognize that the vast sums of money going to the Palestinians are used for terror and educating children to terror.” Rene, who is a supporter of ‘Lev HaOlam,’ also receives packages with products from Judea and Samaria every month. He also spreads word about the packages throughout his community and to other citizens in Switzerland. “I am convinced that we must support and stand with Israel,” he emphasizes.

(full article online)

Swiss citizens against BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

How is it possible for Students for Justice in Palestine to claim that they care for these communities while encouraging campaigns with such blatant omissions and intellectual dishonesty?

Let us consider SJP’s primary call to action for minority college students: to advocate in favor of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel. 

Supporters of BDS call for a discriminatory economic boycott against the State of Israel and her citizens. That’s right, SJP’s primary call to action fails to address Palestinians at all, despite evidence that BDS is likely to threaten the livelihood of Palestinians more than any other group. Case in point: supporters of BDS continue to campaign for the closure of more than 775 Israeli-operated businesses in the West Bank that employ more than 11,000 Palestinians. Furthermore, these businesses offer their Palestinian workers two to three times the standard wage in the Palestinian territories, safer working conditions, and other protections under the most stringent labor rights laws in the Middle East.

(full article online)

Students for Justice in Palestine Misleads Minority Groups to Oppose Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

African Evangelical Leaders Tour Samaria


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem at Smart City Expo World Congress 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chinese investors prefer mature and profitable Israeli firms, report says


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right. No Jews existed in the Holy Land before WW11. Just keep on repeating it.
Click to expand...

I have never said that. Why do you lie.

Oh, that's right, you are a Zionist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian nationality was a citizenship of a future Jewish National Homeland.
> Sovereignty over all of Palestine was vested with the Jewish nation by an act of international law.
> 
> No Arab state of Palestine was mentioned, it's a bluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft.
> 
> Who says? Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious how you insist the Treaty of Lausanne created your invented “country of Pally’land” when there is no mention of “Pal’istan” in the document.
Click to expand...

I never said it did. Where do you get this shit?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh give me a break.  You've been corrected on this so many times its laughable you still bring this up.  It underscores your fundamental lack of understanding of law.  Treaties do not create States.  Treaties are agreements between States.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne in no way created a State in Palestine.  Its utterly ridiculous to claim, in law, that the Allied Powers and Turkey could create a State for a different peoples outside their own territory.  That would be the polar opposite of self-determination and self-governing.  It would be like Canada and the US getting together and creating a State in oh I don't know, Patagonia or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squirrel.  Absolutely NO ONE is arguing for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the land was abandoned (ceded) by Turkey and given over to the Mandates to administer until the Arab peoples and the Jewish peoples in the geographical territory known as Palestine could develop their own self-governing institutions.  Which they did.  Hence the two STATES in the territory:  Jordan and Israel.  There is absolutely no way to argue FOR the right of Jordan to exist while arguing AGAINST the right of Israel to exist which is consistent.  For example, IF a State of Palestine was created in the geographical territory called Palestine, and you claim that only "Palestinians" have sovereignty or have the rights to sovereignty on that land, then NEITHER Jordan nor Israel exist.  Are you arguing that Jordan does not exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we are not. Sovereignty belongs to the collective Jewish people to reconstitute their homeland in recognition of their pre-existing right to that homeland.  It belongs to the Jewish people as a right of return.  (And if you standard for determining right of return is "have never been there", we've just solved the Arab Palestinian "right of return" since most of them have never been there.  Call off the "Great March" asap, would you?)
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> The Treaty of Lausanne in no way created a State in Palestine. Its utterly ridiculous to claim, in law, that the Allied Powers and Turkey could create a State for a different peoples outside their own territory.


WTF?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh give me a break.  You've been corrected on this so many times its laughable you still bring this up.  It underscores your fundamental lack of understanding of law.  Treaties do not create States.  Treaties are agreements between States.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne in no way created a State in Palestine.  Its utterly ridiculous to claim, in law, that the Allied Powers and Turkey could create a State for a different peoples outside their own territory.  That would be the polar opposite of self-determination and self-governing.  It would be like Canada and the US getting together and creating a State in oh I don't know, Patagonia or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squirrel.  Absolutely NO ONE is arguing for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the land was abandoned (ceded) by Turkey and given over to the Mandates to administer until the Arab peoples and the Jewish peoples in the geographical territory known as Palestine could develop their own self-governing institutions.  Which they did.  Hence the two STATES in the territory:  Jordan and Israel.  There is absolutely no way to argue FOR the right of Jordan to exist while arguing AGAINST the right of Israel to exist which is consistent.  For example, IF a State of Palestine was created in the geographical territory called Palestine, and you claim that only "Palestinians" have sovereignty or have the rights to sovereignty on that land, then NEITHER Jordan nor Israel exist.  Are you arguing that Jordan does not exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we are not. Sovereignty belongs to the collective Jewish people to reconstitute their homeland in recognition of their pre-existing right to that homeland.  It belongs to the Jewish people as a right of return.  (And if you standard for determining right of return is "have never been there", we've just solved the Arab Palestinian "right of return" since most of them have never been there.  Call off the "Great March" asap, would you?)
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> No, the land was abandoned (ceded) by Turkey and given over to the Mandates to administer until the Arab peoples and the Jewish peoples in the geographical territory known as Palestine could develop their own self-governing institutions.


The Treaty of Lausanne said that? Where?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Treaty of Lausanne did NOT create any new states anywhere between the Mediterranean to the Persian frontier. Turks relinquished the territorial title.


OK, we agree. Why did you bring this up?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne did NOT create any new states anywhere between the Mediterranean to the Persian frontier.  Turks relinquished the territorial title.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What states were created?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I did not say that the Allied Powers assumed sovereignty.  But the Allied Powers assumed all the authority I mentioned in Post #5721.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> •  IMPOSSIBLE •
> The name "Palestine" is not even mentioned in the Treaty.  The Palestinians are not mentioned as a people.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now you are just attempting to confuse the issue.  I am beginning doubt that you know the difference between sovereignty and all the authorities listed in Post #5721.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




			
				RoccoR said:
			
		

> P F Tinmore said: ↑
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty.
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What states were created?


Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Transjordan, and Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

Oh dear.  Tinmore is so confused.  First he says that treaties created new states, then he agrees they didn't.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • IMPOSSIBLE •
> The name "Palestine" is not even mentioned in the Treaty. The Palestinians are not mentioned as a people.


Neither was Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Transjordan.

What is your point?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Oh dear.  Tinmore is so confused.  First he says that treaties created new states, then he agrees they didn't.


You are soooooo confused.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Now you are just attempting to confuse the issue. I am beginning doubt that you know the difference between sovereignty and all the authorities listed in Post #5721.


Sure, I know the difference between sovereignty and occupation.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just attempting to confuse the issue. I am beginning doubt that you know the difference between sovereignty and all the authorities listed in Post #5721.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I know the difference between sovereignty and occupation.
Click to expand...


Isn't occupation a prerequisite for sovereignty?


----------



## rylah

Is there a way to govern Your country without occupying it?


----------



## rylah

Is there a way to prove that the Jewish nation is not THE sovereign national of Palestine by law and effect?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Is there a way to prove that the Jewish nation is not THE sovereign national of Palestine by law and effect?


Can't prove a negative. Can you prove that it is?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to prove that the Jewish nation is not THE sovereign national of Palestine by law and effect?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't prove a negative. Can you prove that it is?
Click to expand...


The Jewish nation was specifically mentioned regarding the establishment of Palestine as an independent entity. As well as in effect it is the Jewish nation that practices full sovereignty between the river and the sea.

Was there any mention of Arab sovereignty over Palestine?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to prove that the Jewish nation is not THE sovereign national of Palestine by law and effect?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't prove a negative. Can you prove that it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish nation was specifically mentioned regarding the establishment of Palestine as an independent entity. As well as in effect it is the Jewish nation that practices full sovereignty between the river and the sea.
> 
> Was there any mention of Arab sovereignty over Palestine?
Click to expand...


He chooses to forget that May 14 1948 ever existed


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just attempting to confuse the issue. I am beginning doubt that you know the difference between sovereignty and all the authorities listed in Post #5721.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I know the difference between sovereignty and occupation.
Click to expand...

Obviously, you dont.


----------



## rylah

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to prove that the Jewish nation is not THE sovereign national of Palestine by law and effect?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't prove a negative. Can you prove that it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish nation was specifically mentioned regarding the establishment of Palestine as an independent entity. As well as in effect it is the Jewish nation that practices full sovereignty between the river and the sea.
> 
> Was there any mention of Arab sovereignty over Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He chooses to forget that May 14 1948 ever existed
Click to expand...


The Achilles ankle of the Palestinian agenda is i their time frame and selective choice of events during a short period of the conflict. Smallest mention of what happened a day prior to their main story destroys the whole alibi.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to prove that the Jewish nation is not THE sovereign national of Palestine by law and effect?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't prove a negative. Can you prove that it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish nation was specifically mentioned regarding the establishment of Palestine as an independent entity. As well as in effect it is the Jewish nation that practices full sovereignty between the river and the sea.
> 
> Was there any mention of Arab sovereignty over Palestine?
Click to expand...


Has he answered this one yet?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just attempting to confuse the issue. I am beginning doubt that you know the difference between sovereignty and all the authorities listed in Post #5721.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I know the difference between sovereignty and occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you dont.
Click to expand...

There is a difference between inhabit and occupy.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just attempting to confuse the issue. I am beginning doubt that you know the difference between sovereignty and all the authorities listed in Post #5721.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I know the difference between sovereignty and occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between inhabit and occupy.
Click to expand...


Obviously, you couldn't find a YouTube video to cut and paste. Hence, the silly one-liner.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

The Treaty of Lausanne DID NOT create these states.  In fact, the Allied Powers could have apportioned the territory in any number of ways.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> What states were created?
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Transjordan, and Palestine.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Syria was a much bigger territory in the period prior to WWI.  But it was not a political subdivision of the Ottoman Empire.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne DID NOT create these states.  In fact, the Allied Powers could have apportioned the territory in any number of ways.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> What states were created?
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Transjordan, and Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Syria was a much bigger territory in the period prior to WWI.  But it was not a political subdivision of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK, so?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  rylah, P F Tinmore, et al,

Yes.  To declare sovereignty, the government making that declaration must be the Supreme Authority; subordinate to no other government, collective, or governing body.



rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just attempting to confuse the issue. I am beginning doubt that you know the difference between sovereignty and all the authorities listed in Post #5721.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I know the difference between sovereignty and occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't occupation a prerequisite for sovereignty?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The normal or customary condition for any territory in the Western World is to be under control _(to be under the effective control of another is called "occupation")_ of a power that has extended its sovereignty.  Many nations subscribe to the theory that when a "particular territory is not under the authority of any other state, another state can establish its sovereignty over such territory by occupation."  There are a few exceptions.  The two (2) most common are:

•  Occupation of Enemy Held Territory during or immediately following an Armed Comflict.
•  Occupation _(effective control)_ of a territory that has been abandon by its sovereign power.
•  Expropriation _(annexation is a unilateral act where territory is seized)_ of key terrain or territory.​
In modern times, there are several events that have established a new set of customary law considerations:

•  The Golan Heights
•  East Jerusalem
•  Western Sahara
•  Crimea​
In each case, the Western World has exercised a benign form of approval that is not clearly binding or supported by any enforcement.  

Article 49 Fourth Geneva Convention _[most often citing Article 49(6)]_ has often been cited as a contemporary foundation that the occupations by the Israelis, the Moroccan-Mauritanian and Russians are "illegal."  However, the entirety of Article 49 people _(deportations, transfers, evacuations)_ of a protected status and not a territory. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh - WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Britain did not extend sovereignty; that is true.  But the "future" was in the hands of the Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. The Turkish Empire had rights and title (sovereignty) until the Treaty of Lausanne then sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states. Nobody else had any sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On more time:  read it carefully...  (See Posting # 5697)
> 
> You are confusing the disposition of "nationality" with the disposition of "territory."  Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne does it say:  "sovereignty went directly to the inhabitants of the respective new states"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treaty of Lusanne (1923) in part said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 16*.
> 
> Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognized by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.
> 
> The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighborly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Section II - Nationality, deals with the the people such that no one is considered stateless _(ie a refugee)_.  It does not deal with the territorial disposition or citizen authority over the sate.
> 
> It must also be understood that the territory _(to which the Mandate for Palestine applied)_ was NOT a self-governing institution.  The administration of citizenship was a responsibility of the Allied Powers through the Mandatory _(Britain)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. The land, in this instance, was transferred to Palestine. Palestinians have Palestinian nationality and are citizens of Palestine.
> 
> Now you are saying that the sovereignty belongs to a bunch of foreigners who have never been there.
> 
> This smells like a steaming pile of Zionist bullshit.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Now don't shuffle the cards here.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria was a much bigger territory in the period prior to WWI.  But it was not a political subdivision of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
Click to expand...


You said:



P F Tinmore said:


> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. .


*(COMMENT)*

I never said that the Allied Powers had "Sovereignty."  I specifically listed their authority.  These were authorities that the Arab Palestinians DID NOT HAVE over a hundred years ago, and they are a list of authorities that they DO NOT HAVE now.

The Arab Palestinians did not have a treaty with anyone 100 years ago, and they do not have a peace treaty with any neighbor today.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Coddling of the American Mind – Part 1 (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Now don't shuffle the cards here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria was a much bigger territory in the period prior to WWI.  But it was not a political subdivision of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish territory was transferred to the new states that were created by treaty. The land was not transferred to the Mandates and they had no sovereignty over the territory. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I never said that the Allied Powers had "Sovereignty."  I specifically listed their authority.  These were authorities that the Arab Palestinians DID NOT HAVE over a hundred years ago, and they are a list of authorities that they DO NOT HAVE now.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians did not have a treaty with anyone 100 years ago, and they do not have a peace treaty with any neighbor today.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians did not have a treaty with anyone 100 years ago, and they do not have a peace treaty with any neighbor today.


They don't need one. they are not at war with anybody.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I never said that the Allied Powers had "Sovereignty." I specifically listed their authority.


Authority without sovereignty sounds like occupation.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> They don't need one. they are not at war with anybody.



Someone should inform Hamas.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Lies About Victory at UK University


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Americans Discover Peace and Freedom in Israel


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Yes, it could be an occupation, or it could be a Mandate, OR it could be like the case of Saudi Arabian troops intervention into the Bahraini uprising _(anti-government protests)_ of 2011.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that the Allied Powers had "Sovereignty." I specifically listed their authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Authority without sovereignty sounds like occupation.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There are a number of different aspects to the exercise of power and the maintenance of Sunni Authority over the taming of equality for the Shi'ite majority.

Customary Law, that is → what has been done in the past that has actually been accepted _(begrudgingly or not)_ is a political evolutionary process. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycotting Israel at the University of Michigan campus & the Ann Arbor City Council, Sept. 2018*

**


----------



## Hollie

It’s just remarkable how the Arab-Moslem psyche is literally consumed with Jew hatreds. The goal from the Islamic terrorist perspective is always to tell one, single narrative, and to shut out any competing ideas. That is how Rev. Jim Jones was able to make everyday people commit mass suicide in Guyana. It is standard cult indoctrination scaled up to millions of vulnerable minds.


Boston Students and Activists Condemn Racism at Tufts SJP Conference

Boston Students and Activists Condemn Racism  at Tufts SJP Conference

StandWithUs is deeply concerned about the organizers and speakers of the Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) National Conference, which is taking place at Boston's Tufts University from October 24th to October 26th. 

It has come to light that Ahmad Aburas, a member of the National SJP Steering Committee which organized the conference, has publicly supported the racist terrorist organization Hamas on social media. Hamas is responsible for murdering and maiming thousands of innocent Israelis, its founding charter infamously calls for the obliteration of Israel, and the group recently aired open calls for the extermination of Jews on Palestinian TV. Furthermore, one of SJP's keynote speakers at the conference, Mohammad Desai, has directly supported racism and incitement to violence against Jews. Desai, who is the National Coordinator of BDS South Africa, publicly backed South African BDS activists after they chanted "shoot the Jew" at a protest.


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/11/12/israeli-farmers-take-fight-against-bds-to-consumers/


----------



## Synthaholic

Sixties Fan said:


> http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/11/12/israeli-farmers-take-fight-against-bds-to-consumers/


I see you’re in the Boycott Israel thread. Hypocrite.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Synthaholic said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/11/12/israeli-farmers-take-fight-against-bds-to-consumers/
> 
> 
> 
> I see you’re in the Boycott Israel thread. Hypocrite.
Click to expand...

I invited you to come bash Israel on this thread because it is the thread for bashing Israel.

You see nothing, blind creature.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


You post the funniest stuff. 

Well at least it was not one of your Hamas videos.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You post the funniest stuff.
> 
> Well at least it was not one of your Hamas videos.
Click to expand...


I have to concede. You post the funniest stuff with your PressTV and Pallywood videos.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Delegation of Spanish lawmakers hold visit to Judea and Samaria despite ongoing rocket fire, condemn Hamas terror and BDS.

(full article online)

Spanish Mission: Hamas, BDS don't differentiate between Israelis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pharrell Williams Slammed for Singing 'Happy' to Israeli Soldiers at Fundraiser


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ending University Tolerance of Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim Trailblazer Ilhan Omar Admits She Backs BDS — Now That Election Is Over


----------



## Synthaholic

Sixties Fan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/11/12/israeli-farmers-take-fight-against-bds-to-consumers/
> 
> 
> 
> I see you’re in the Boycott Israel thread. Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I invited you to come bash Israel on this thread because it is the thread for bashing Israel.
> 
> You see nothing, blind creature.
Click to expand...

So you’re in this thread to bash Israel? If not, you’re a hypocrite for complaining that I was in your fetish thread bashing Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv, Northwestern Universities' joint nanoscience program


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Economy Minister Invited to Int'l Conference in Bahrain


----------



## Sixties Fan

JNS.org – Since 1996, Jewish Voice for Peace has been a prominent anti-Israel group nationwide, especially on college campuses, advocating for the BDS movement and collaborating with similar groups such as IfNotNow, according to a new report from the watchlist Canary Mission.

It receives grants worth hundreds of thousands of dollars annually from numerous funds and foundations, such as Rockefeller Brothers Fund and Schwab Charitable, for its supposed mission of “peace and justice for all peoples of the Middle East.” However, JVP’s financial sources exposes them to be part of the anti-Israel narrative.

“Although Students for Justice in Palestine has increasingly been revealed as antisemitic, JVP has increasingly come to their aid,” according to Canary Mission. “In fact, JVP and SJP have proven to be two sides of the campus anti-Israel coin.”

(full article online)

Jewish Voice for Peace’s Anti-Israel Narrative Exposed in Canary Mission Report


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv, Northwestern Universities' joint nanoscience program


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Ad Hoc Liaison Committee raised over $120 million in pledges to keep UNRWA going in the wake of the US suspending funding.

Apparently, not everyone has paid up yet.

The donors that pledged funding in that conference were  Kuwait, the European Union, Germany, Norway, France, Belgium and Ireland.

Notice that Kuwait was the only Arab country to pledge.

(full article online)

Are nations paying their pledges to UNRWA? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Roger Waters Exposes His Antisemitism on Latin America Tour


----------



## Sixties Fan

A British activist promoting boycotts against Israel was filmed threatening similar action against Air India unless flight attendants serve her wine on a flight that ended with her arrest.

Simone O’Broin, 50, went on a tirade aboard an Air India flight from Mumbai to London Heathrow on Saturday, the _Mail Online_ reported Wednesday.

O’Broin, who appeared inebriated and who used to work as a head researcher for the anti-Israel Badil organization as late as 2011, was filmed by fellow passengers telling flight attendants that she is a “leader of the f***ing boycott movement,” clapping in the air in front of a crew member. She added: “If I say boycott f***ing Air India, done. Do you understand me? You can’t give me a wee bottle of wine?”

Earlier in her rant, O’Broin, who once co-authored a research paper with former UN Special Rapporteur Richard Falk on the situation in the Palestinian Authority, said: “Do you treat business class passengers like that? Who are international criminal lawyers for the Palestinian people?”

(full article online)

BDS activist goes on racist rant on Air India flight


----------



## Sixties Fan

PA suspends Hebron police chief for helping Israeli soldiers change a tire


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defense contractor Elbit wins $167 million contract with an Asia-Pacific country


----------



## Synthaholic

Sixties Fan said:


> BDS movement


Bush Derangement Syndrome, or something to do with your bowels?


----------



## Mindful

*First Muslim women in US Congress misled voters about their views on Israel*
*by Soeren Kern
November 16, 2018 at 5:00 am*

"Israel has hypnotized the world, may Allah awaken the people and help them see the evil doings of Israel." — Ilhan Omar, in a tweet, November 2012.


"When a politician singles out Jewish allies as 'evil,' but ignores every brutal theocratic regime in the area, it's certainly noteworthy...." — David Harsanyi, _New York Post_.


"With many Jews expressing distaste for an 'illiberal' Israel, it's little surprise that the bulk of American Jewry isn't overly bothered about the election of Socialists who are unsympathetic to the Jewish state or consider Zionism to be racist." — Commentator Jonathan Tobin.






Ilhan Abdullahi Omar (pictured) and Rashida Harbi Tlaib will be the first two Muslim women ever to serve in the US Congress. During her campaign, Omar criticized anti-Israel boycotts. Less than a week after being elected, however, Omar admitted that she supports the boycotts. (Photo by Stephen Maturen/Getty Images)



Ilhan Abdullahi Omar of Minnesota and Rashida Harbi Tlaib of Michigan will be the first two Muslim women ever to serve in the US Congress. Most of the media coverage since their election on November 6 has been effusive in praise of their Muslim identity and personal history.

Less known is that both women deceived voters about their positions on Israel. Both women, at some point during their rise in electoral politics, led voters — especially Jewish voters — to believe that they held moderate views on Israel. After being elected, both women reversed their positions and now say they are committed to sanctioning the Jewish state.

First Muslim Women in US Congress Misled Voters About Views on Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Oh, look how many Christian and Muslim UN countries are going to vote against Israel today...... and again, only on Israel.
Never mind Syria, Iran, North Korea, Venezuela, just to mention a few....
How long does one think they will spend on it?  ]


UN set to vote Friday on slew of measures critical of Israel… and only Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

ADL Joins With Leading Scholars to Urge New Policy on Faculty Recommendations Following Recent University of Michigan BDS Scandals


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kentucky Becomes 26th State to Enact Anti-BDS Measure


----------



## Sixties Fan

Simone O’Broin: The white supremacy of the Palestinian cause and BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sarsour Accuses Anti-BDS Progressives of Having ‘Allegiance to Israel’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Parliament hosts Israeli-hating MP despite her once praising gunman who killed schoolgirls | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is SJP Hiding?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycotting all Jews, not just Israel ]

No "Safe Spaces" for Jewish/Israel Supporting Students at UCLA


----------



## Shusha

Yep.  When a Boy Scout International Conference on Interfaith Relations is pressured by BDS to exclude French Jews because ... 'Israel', you can no longer pretend its actually about Israel.  Its about Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Gaza, the NGO network is closely linked to the Muslim Brotherhood in Europe and the European “Red-Green” alliance, comprised of the European Left and the Muslim Brotherhood.


The NGO network in Ramallah, however, belongs to the historical Palestinian Left – the former Communists and the Marxist terror organizations such as the Popular Front and the Democratic Front.


The NGOs in Ramallah are very radical, marked by hatred of Israel and the U.S., and they foment tension between Europe and the U.S.


In the last Palestinian Legislative Council elections in 2006, the leftist parties won only meager percentages and barely qualified for the Palestinian parliament. They maintain their political power thanks only to the NGO frameworks, which are buttressed by European money.


Mustafa Barghouti is the spokesman of the Ramallah NGOs. He was the leader of the Communist Party in the West Bank. In the 2006 presidential elections, he ran against Abbas and won 20% of the vote.


When former U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry tried to promote an Israeli-Palestinian peace agreement, Barghouti instigated a demonstration against him.

(full article online)

NGOs in Gaza and the West Bank Incite with European Support


----------



## Sixties Fan

Airbnb spokesperson Nick Papas declined to answer when asked if this is the first time there has been a ban in a conflict zone, and if there will also be a ban in the Golan Heights and eastern Jerusalem as well as in Palestinian areas of the disputed territories.

“Airbnb blacklists Jewish apartments in Judea and Samaria – not Palestinian apartments, not apartments in Turkish occupied Cyprus, in Moroccan occupied Sahara, not in Tibet or the Crimea,” he tweeted. “Airbnb’s policy is the very definition of anti-Semitism. No one should use its services.”

(full article online)

Airbnb to remove its rental listings in Judea and Samaria


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Airbnb spokesperson Nick Papas declined to answer when asked if this is the first time there has been a ban in a conflict zone, and if there will also be a ban in the Golan Heights and eastern Jerusalem as well as in Palestinian areas of the disputed territories.
> 
> “Airbnb blacklists Jewish apartments in Judea and Samaria – not Palestinian apartments, not apartments in Turkish occupied Cyprus, in Moroccan occupied Sahara, not in Tibet or the Crimea,” he tweeted. “Airbnb’s policy is the very definition of anti-Semitism. No one should use its services.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Airbnb to remove its rental listings in Judea and Samaria




Wow.  Here is the press release from Airbnb. 

It states as its criteria for blacklisting:


Recognize that each situation is unique and requires a case-by-case approach.
Consult with a range of experts and our community of stakeholders.
Assess any potential safety risks for our hosts and guests.
Evaluate whether the existence of listings is contributing to existing human suffering.
Determine whether the existence of listings in the occupied territory has a direct connection to the larger dispute in the region.

The obvious problem is that while the press release and the criteria are APPARENTLY universal, in practice they have only been applied to Jewish owned properties in "the occupied West Bank".  Let's unpack this.  

It does not actually apply a definition to the term "disputed territories".  It does not define which territories are "disputed" as opposed to strictly Israeli or strictly Arab Palestinian.  Instead, it implies or makes the assumption, that there are no disputed territories at all and that there is a distinct delineation between Israel and the "occupied West Bank", presumably along the 1949 Armistice Line or Green Line (a disease from which most of the world seems to suffer these days.) The standard they are operating within is there is Israel and there is Palestine.  And they have only blacklisted rentals by one group in one territory, rather than applying it equally to both groups in both territories.  

The standard they have created is that it is not permissible for Jewish people to live in Arab Palestine.  If we were to apply this equally then it would not be permissible for Arab Palestinian people to live in Israel.  And Airbnb would reject all rentals from Arabs in Israel.  

Now, I know some of you are going to try to argue that it has to do with nationality and not with ethnic group.  But the same argument can be made.  Anyone holding a Palestinian nationality and residing in Israel should be blacklisted if we were applying things equally.  Further, the problem could easily be solved by granting all Jews living in the West Bank Palestinian nationality.  The dispute would then disappear and Airbnb could remove the blacklist.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Protest Airbnb's BDS ban on Jews


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Protest Airbnb's BDS ban on Jews



Done.  The link has an important point:

_The only place in the entire world that they ethnically segregate who they will do business with, is in the West Bank — and they only ban Jews, not Muslims._
_
_


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Women’s March co-founder Teresa Shook called on its current organizers to step down Monday, saying they “allowed anti-Semitism.”

In a Facebook post, Shook said Bob Bland, Tamika Mallory, Linda Sarsour and Carmen Perez “have steered the Movement away from its true course.”

“In opposition to our Unity Principles, they have allowed anti-Semitism, anti-LBGTQIA sentiment and hateful, racist rhetoric to become a part of the platform by their refusal to separate themselves from groups that espouse these racist, hateful beliefs,” Shook wrote.

The controversy surrounding the Women’s March arose from Mallory’s ties to anti-Semitic Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this year, Mallory was criticized for not speaking out after she attended an event during which Farrakhan said “the powerful Jews are my enemy” and accused “Satanic Jews” of having a “grip on the media.”

(full article online)

Women’s March founder calls on leaders to resign for ‘allowing anti-Semitism’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canadian mogul Adams gives $5 million to Israel moon bid project


----------



## Sixties Fan

EUPOL COPPS has been around for nearly 13 years now, and they seem proud of their accomplishments. They have an annual budget of nearly EUR 13 million.

But while they advise the Palestinian Authority police, the PA police are arresting and torturing critics and political opponents. They are arresting people who commit the crime of selling land to Jews.

At what point does the EU own responsibility for being complicit in the crimes of the PA security forces? If they cannot get the PA to understand the basics of human rights after 13 years, what are they still doing there?

How many years does it take to cross the line from being mere advisers into being collaborators in violating the rights of Palestinians?

(full article online)

The EU spends lots of money to help the Palestinian Authority arrest critics, opponents, and people who sell land to Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Airbnb faced an intensive multi-year attack and threats of being included in the forthcoming UN HRC “blacklist,” boycotts, and other forms of negative publicity. Indeed, the company acknowledged that offering listings in West Bank “settlements” was not illegal, meaning that its decision was the result of political pressure.

The company provided five vague criteria used in the process of making this decision:  

“1. Recognize that each situation is unique and requires a case-by-case approach.
2. Consult with a range of experts and our community of stakeholders.
3. Assess any potential safety risks for our hosts and guests.
4. Evaluate whether the existence of listings is contributing to existing human suffering.
5. Determine whether the existence of listings in the occupied territory has a direct connection to the larger dispute in the region.”

Airbnb did not disclose details of how these criteria were implemented, how it analyzed these factors, nor identify the supposed “experts” and “community of stakeholders” consulted.  

Airbnb titled its release “Listings in Disputed Regions” and claims it operates in 191 countries. This anodyne language masks the clearly discriminatory purpose of its policy in bowing to pressure from the BDS campaign.  Airbnb has thousands of listings in occupied territories (Turkish Occupied Cyprus, Tibet, etc…) and in areas of extreme violence and human suffering. Yet, the company has decided to solely apply this policy to approximately 100+ Jewish-owned apartments under location criteria not specified by the company. Moreover, the apartments allegedly at issue represent .005% of Airbnb’s 4 million listings. In contrast, listings in China (including Tibet) comprise 4%.

(full article online)

The NGOs and Funders Behind Airbnb’s BDS Policy


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:

“This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”

True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”

The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.

Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC News website framing of the Airbnb listings story


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Beautiful Binyamin vacation spots trump Airbnb discrimination


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Ignorance always leads to attacks on Israel and attacks on any Jews in the world ]

(full article online)

Shocking antisemitism reaches Florida high school


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Thank you Booking.com ]

Booking.com signals it won’t remove settlement rental listings


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordanian officials said to ask Israel to boost water supply


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli disabled musicians perform at British College


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:
> 
> “This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”
> 
> True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”
> 
> The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.
> 
> Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS


"We want to bring people together."

Except for Palestinians. Israel has been giving them the boot since 1948.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:
> 
> “This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”
> 
> True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”
> 
> The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.
> 
> Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS
> 
> 
> 
> "We want to bring people together."
> 
> Except for Palestinians. Israel has been giving them the boot since 1948.
Click to expand...


Oh give me a break, no Israeli ever shot a bullet before Arab pogroms.
You guys will never discuss it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The CPS has spent the past eight years spreading the three key elements of PLO propaganda: minimizing terrorism, delegitimizing Israel, and altering history. Yasser Arafat was the pioneer of minimizing terrorism. In 1974 he addressed the UN General Assembly and said: “whoever stands by a just cause and fights for the freedom and liberation of his land from the invaders, the settlers and the colonialists, cannot possibly be called terrorist.” Delegitimizing Israel has always been a PLO priority; the academic version is called BDS. And finessing history by portraying the Arabs who refused a state in 1948 as victims of European Jewish aggression is the third component of the propaganda strategy.

By becoming its own echo chamber at Columbia, the CPS attracts students who revile Israel and equips them with the latest fashionable post-modern jargon to dress up their hatred. Those students who support Israel generally know enough to stay away. The rare few Zionists who genuinely seek dialogue and debate are feared at the CPS. Rather than engage in a civil debate, the CPS isolates and excludes them, fostering an atmosphere of harassment, especially against members of Students Supporting Israel(SSI), an organization founded to oppose campus BDS activists.

Columbia SSI chapter president Dalia Zahger, and vice president Ofir Dayan, both IDF veterans, shared their experiences as targets of harassment, some by members of Columbia University Apartheid Divest (CUAD), a joint venture of Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP). Dayan said she has been approached by anti-Israel students screaming at her “Stop killing Muslim babies,” “You’re a murderer” and “Zionist get out!” Zahger reports she has been compared to a Hamas terrorist and told that her devotion to Israel is tantamount to “spitting on [her] ancestors’ ashes in Europe.”

(full article online)

Columbia University's Center for Palestine Studies: Ramallah on the Hudson


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:
> 
> “This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”
> 
> True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”
> 
> The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.
> 
> Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS
> 
> 
> 
> "We want to bring people together."
> 
> Except for Palestinians. Israel has been giving them the boot since 1948.
Click to expand...


Ridiculous claim since Arabs are still in Israel. While there are no Jews in Arab-controlled areas. Reality is the reverse of what you say it is.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:
> 
> “This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”
> 
> True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”
> 
> The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.
> 
> Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS
> 
> 
> 
> "We want to bring people together."
> 
> Except for Palestinians. Israel has been giving them the boot since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous claim since Arabs are still in Israel. While there are no Jews in Arab-controlled areas. Reality is the reverse of what you say it is.
Click to expand...

It is Israel who has made it illegal for Israelis to go into Palestinian controlled areas.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:
> 
> “This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”
> 
> True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”
> 
> The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.
> 
> Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS
> 
> 
> 
> "We want to bring people together."
> 
> Except for Palestinians. Israel has been giving them the boot since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous claim since Arabs are still in Israel. While there are no Jews in Arab-controlled areas. Reality is the reverse of what you say it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel who has made it illegal for Israelis to go into Palestinian controlled areas.
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving my point that it is Jews getting the boot and not Arabs.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Daphne Anson: David Singer: Australia's Jerusalem Embassy move sinks in a sea of Islamic threats


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  Sixties Fan, et al,

Australia will have to decide IF the threat is credible and IF they want to buckle under the threat of coercion.



Sixties Fan said:


> Daphne Anson: David Singer: Australia's Jerusalem Embassy move sinks in a sea of Islamic threats


*(COMMENT)*

This is the use of fear → unduly compelling a Government to perform or abstain from performing any act _(in this case - moving the Embassy to Jerusalem)_.

*IF* it works, *THEN* the Islamic Community has successfully bent Austraila to its will.

AND → *IF* the international community does nothing about it, *THEN* it is just as weak.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:
> 
> “This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”
> 
> True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”
> 
> The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.
> 
> Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS
> 
> 
> 
> "We want to bring people together."
> 
> Except for Palestinians. Israel has been giving them the boot since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous claim since Arabs are still in Israel. While there are no Jews in Arab-controlled areas. Reality is the reverse of what you say it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel who has made it illegal for Israelis to go into Palestinian controlled areas.
Click to expand...


Read the sign. It says under Palestinian authority.

Theres a reason why Israelis can`t go there. There are hateful savages who live inside there, thats why


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:
> 
> “This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”
> 
> True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”
> 
> The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.
> 
> Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS
> 
> 
> 
> "We want to bring people together."
> 
> Except for Palestinians. Israel has been giving them the boot since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh give me a break, no Israeli ever shot a bullet before Arab pogroms.
> You guys will never discuss it.
Click to expand...

So if an armed robber does not fire a shot it is not armed robbery?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:
> 
> “This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”
> 
> True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”
> 
> The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.
> 
> Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS
> 
> 
> 
> "We want to bring people together."
> 
> Except for Palestinians. Israel has been giving them the boot since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh give me a break, no Israeli ever shot a bullet before Arab pogroms.
> You guys will never discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if an armed robber does not fire a shot it is not armed robbery?
Click to expand...

Equating Jewish presence to robbery is plain hate speech.
Palestinian Jews were unarmed during the Arab pogroms.

Totally destroys the BDS narrative, You will never dare to discuss it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Canada's Trudeau Attacks BDS, Joins Trump & Israel Blaming 'Both Sides' for Anti-Semitism*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:
> 
> “This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”
> 
> True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”
> 
> The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.
> 
> Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS
> 
> 
> 
> "We want to bring people together."
> 
> Except for Palestinians. Israel has been giving them the boot since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh give me a break, no Israeli ever shot a bullet before Arab pogroms.
> You guys will never discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if an armed robber does not fire a shot it is not armed robbery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equating Jewish presence to robbery is plain hate speech.
> Palestinian Jews were unarmed during the Arab pogroms.
> 
> Totally destroys the BDS narrative, You will never dare to discuss it.
Click to expand...

It wasn't Jewish presence.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by the Simon Weisenthal Center, which has urged its 400,000 constituent members and Jews the world over to boycott Airbnb:
> 
> “This is double standard anti-Semitism pure and simple. Nowhere else on the planet has Airbnb stopped making its service available in disputed territories, except Judea and Samaria.”
> 
> True: Airbnb continues to list properties in “occupied” places all over the world, including Northern Cyprus, and the Western Sahara, yet sees fit to implement this policy only in Judea and Samaria, which are “disputed”, not “occupied.”
> 
> The inherent antisemitism in this measure can be illustrated better by an example: take two people who live in the Old City of Jerusalem: a Jew in the Jewish Quarter and an Arab in the Muslim Quarter. If both want to list their dwellings on Airbnb, only one of them would be allowed.
> 
> Airbnb Becomes HotAirBDS
> 
> 
> 
> "We want to bring people together."
> 
> Except for Palestinians. Israel has been giving them the boot since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh give me a break, no Israeli ever shot a bullet before Arab pogroms.
> You guys will never discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if an armed robber does not fire a shot it is not armed robbery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equating Jewish presence to robbery is plain hate speech.
> Palestinian Jews were unarmed during the Arab pogroms.
> 
> Totally destroys the BDS narrative, You will never dare to discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Jewish presence.
Click to expand...

Then why avoid discussing Arab pogroms against Palestinian Jews?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Puma signed on to provide training apparel, footwear and other equipment for the Israel Football Association in July, replacing Adidas, which denied any political basis for not renewing its sponsorship.

BDS is very selective in its targets. While they claim that they boycott all Israeli products, somehow they never tell their members to boycott Intel (most of the microprocessors in desktop and laptop PCs are designed in Israel and many of them are manufactured there) or Qualcomm (a huge percentage of mobile phones use Qualcomm Snapdragon chips, which use innovations from Israel as well, and next year's 5G phones were likewise designed in Israel.)  

They don't say anything about companies that they use everyday that have huge operations in Israel like Apple, IBM and Microsoft. 

BDS always targets peripheral companies that they deem susceptible to pressure. Now we see that they directly cooperate with Human Rights Watch, whose report on Airbnb in Israel released this week is the first time I can recall a human rights organization issuing a major report on a single company. 

The fact that no one is going after Intel or IBM shows the hypocrisy in BDS, whose members will happily use equipment designed and built in Israel.

(full article online)

BDS now going after Puma. Why not Intel, Qualcomm, IBM, Microsoft, Apple? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Pallywood at its best ]

Anatomy of a 2015 Pallywood incident ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

*How is BDS affecting Israel?*


----------



## rylah

*New study: BDS activists hostile toward Jewish students, not just Israel*


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The fact that City, University of London and City Students’ Union refused to guarantee the safety of the ambassador and students on campus by implementing basic security measures is unacceptable,” she added.

“We are committed to the principles of free speech and the belief that universities should be safe spaces for all students,” she stated. “We will be taking this up with the university as a matter of urgency together with the Union of Jewish Students.”

According to the UK’s Jewish Chronicle, the UJS and Cass Israel Society also issued a statement, calling the university’s decision “disgraceful.”

“Israeli diplomats have spoken on campus more than 150 times over the past four years, where all host institutions have managed to balance freedom of speech with the legitimate right to peaceful protest. It seems City have deliberately failed in their obligation to do both,” they said.

The groups connected the incident to rising anti-Jewish sentiment at City University, saying it was part of a “series of developments” that “have caused Jewish students to feel threatened.”

(full article online)

Israeli Ambassador Forced to Cancel Speech at London University After It Refuses to Provide ‘Basic Security’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anglo-Israeli singers' Airbnb song spreads like wildfire


----------



## Sixties Fan

My Right Word: I Apologize to the Residents of Samaria


----------



## Sixties Fan

137 Countries Support Israeli UN Resolution Promoting Business Development


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *New study: BDS activists hostile toward Jewish students, not just Israel*


So? Always playing the old anti Semite card against Palestinians seeking justice. Look at all of the attacks against Palestinian activists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Who Else Profits - Second Report - Kohelet Forum


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New study: BDS activists hostile toward Jewish students, not just Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> So? Always playing the old anti Semite card against Palestinians seeking justice. Look at all of the attacks against Palestinian activists.
Click to expand...


You're the one mentioning antisemitism, I merely showed the correlation between BDS activity and violence against Jewish students .The argument that freedom of speech allows for assault and vandalism is seriously flawed.

*In my view this needs an immediate intervention before people get hurt:
*
Samer Alhato recently announced that he will be speaking at the National Students for Justice in Palestine (NSJP) 2018 conference. NSJP will host its eighth annual conference at the University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA). The event, based on the theme of “resistance in the face of adversity,” will take place from November 16–18.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New study: BDS activists hostile toward Jewish students, not just Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> So? Always playing the old anti Semite card against Palestinians seeking justice. Look at all of the attacks against Palestinian activists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one mentioning antisemitism, I merely showed the correlation between BDS activity and violence against Jewish students .The argument that freedom of speech allows for assault and vandalism is seriously flawed.
> 
> *In my view this needs an immediate intervention before people get hurt:
> *
> Samer Alhato recently announced that he will be speaking at the National Students for Justice in Palestine (NSJP) 2018 conference. NSJP will host its eighth annual conference at the University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA). The event, based on the theme of “resistance in the face of adversity,” will take place from November 16–18.
Click to expand...

Nice cherry picking. How many thousands of tweets did Israeli propaganda organizations have to read to find this one?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Who Else Profits - Second Report - Kohelet Forum


Indeed, it is the same shady cast of characters wherever money is to be had.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New study: BDS activists hostile toward Jewish students, not just Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> So? Always playing the old anti Semite card against Palestinians seeking justice. Look at all of the attacks against Palestinian activists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one mentioning antisemitism, I merely showed the correlation between BDS activity and violence against Jewish students .The argument that freedom of speech allows for assault and vandalism is seriously flawed.
> 
> *In my view this needs an immediate intervention before people get hurt:
> *
> Samer Alhato recently announced that he will be speaking at the National Students for Justice in Palestine (NSJP) 2018 conference. NSJP will host its eighth annual conference at the University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA). The event, based on the theme of “resistance in the face of adversity,” will take place from November 16–18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice cherry picking. How many thousands of tweets did Israeli propaganda organizations have to read to find this one?
Click to expand...


Why can't You understand that people are actually getting attacked and threatened by BDS activists?

People keep reading and hearing these expressions across the country and they're justifiably worried about the safety of their kids in schools.


----------



## rylah

*BDS conference organizers - Who is Samer Alhato? - SJP Uncovered*

Samer Alhato recently announced that he will be speaking at the National Students for Justice in Palestine (NSJP) 2018 conference. NSJP will host its eighth annual conference at the University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA). The event, based on the theme of “resistance in the face of adversity,” will take place from November 16–18*.*

Samer has a long history of anti-Semitic and hateful behavior. In 2015, Alhato was an activist with Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) at Saint Xavier University (SXU). On October 29, 2017, Alhato led a workshop at the 2017 National SJP (NSJP) conference. Since then he has continued to spread hate while masking it as Palestinian activism.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Else Profits - Second Report - Kohelet Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is the same shady cast of characters wherever money is to be had.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the same cast of islsmic terrorist welfare cheats.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gas pipeline to connect Israel and Europe


----------



## Sixties Fan

Austrian Chancellor condemns Rouhani's remarks on Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

In unprecedented move, leader of Chad to visit Israel Sunday


----------



## Sixties Fan

What happens when BDS groups have no achievements? They make them up. Students from the Palestinian Solidarity Group (PSG) at Leeds University in Britain published a demand on the university to divest from companies with financial ties to Israel including Airbus, United Technologies, and the Kenes Group.

Later, the group announced the university responded that it had divested from those companies. PSG quickly announced the ‘victory’ on their Facebook page. Other BDS websites joined in announcing the victory including the Electronic Intifada, Middle East Monitor, War on Want, Middle East Eye, and others who joyfully reported on the "achievement".

However, the university later issued its own press release where it explained it had divested from these companies several months prior due to the ‘climate change strategy’ that it had implemented to divest from companies they are convinced harm the environment.

The university later reiterated in another press release that it has no policy of boycotting companies connected to Israel and that it has no intentions of adopting such a policy.

The PSG failed to update its statement based on the university’s comments.

(full article online)

When BDS groups lie to themselves


----------



## Sixties Fan

The brain-frying insanity of the demonisation of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel said working to forge ties with Bahrain amid unprecedented Gulf opening


----------



## Sixties Fan

Economic data reveals BDS harms Palestinian Arabs, detrimental to PA economy.

(full article online)

Jordan Valley takes BDS battle to Frankfurt


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Economic data reveals BDS harms Palestinian Arabs, detrimental to PA economy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordan Valley takes BDS battle to Frankfurt


Totally misses the point of BDS.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic data reveals BDS harms Palestinian Arabs, detrimental to PA economy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordan Valley takes BDS battle to Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> Totally misses the point of BDS.
Click to expand...


The point of BDS is to erase Jewish independence, plain and simple.
Don't need to be a rocket scientist to figure that out.

You  justify all means for that goal, which results in forcing thousands of Palestinians to lose their jobs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic data reveals BDS harms Palestinian Arabs, detrimental to PA economy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordan Valley takes BDS battle to Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> Totally misses the point of BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point of BDS is to erase Jewish independence, plain and simple.
> Don't need to be a rocket scientist to figure that out.
> 
> You  justify all means for that goal, which results in forcing thousands of Palestinians to lose their jobs.
Click to expand...

It is the difference between dependent and independent.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic data reveals BDS harms Palestinian Arabs, detrimental to PA economy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordan Valley takes BDS battle to Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> Totally misses the point of BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point of BDS is to erase Jewish independence, plain and simple.
> Don't need to be a rocket scientist to figure that out.
> 
> You  justify all means for that goal, which results in forcing thousands of Palestinians to lose their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the difference between dependent and independent.
Click to expand...

 BDS idiots force thousands of Palestinians into unemployment,
because this is _"independence"_??


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic data reveals BDS harms Palestinian Arabs, detrimental to PA economy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordan Valley takes BDS battle to Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> Totally misses the point of BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point of BDS is to erase Jewish independence, plain and simple.
> Don't need to be a rocket scientist to figure that out.
> 
> You  justify all means for that goal, which results in forcing thousands of Palestinians to lose their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the difference between dependent and independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS idiots force thousands of Palestinians into unemployment,
> because this is _"independence"_??
Click to expand...

Employment is one of Israel's system of controls. Israel will prevent or destroy the Palestinian's means of production. Then allow them to work for Israeli enterprises. Protest or throw a rock and lose your job. This cycle is perpetuated by the profits of these Israeli companies.  This encourages more land theft and more Israeli businesses. BDS attempts to break and reverse this cycle.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic data reveals BDS harms Palestinian Arabs, detrimental to PA economy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Jordan Valley takes BDS battle to Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> Totally misses the point of BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point of BDS is to erase Jewish independence, plain and simple.
> Don't need to be a rocket scientist to figure that out.
> 
> You  justify all means for that goal, which results in forcing thousands of Palestinians to lose their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the difference between dependent and independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS idiots force thousands of Palestinians into unemployment,
> because this is _"independence"_??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Employment is one of Israel's system of controls. Israel will prevent or destroy the Palestinian's means of production. Then allow them to work for Israeli enterprises. Protest or throw a rock and lose your job. This cycle is perpetuated by the profits of these Israeli companies.  This encourages more land theft and more Israeli businesses. BDS attempts to break and reverse this cycle.
Click to expand...

*This is exactly how BDS hurts thousands of Palestinians - *

because Your sole goal and focus is to erase Jewish independence,
for that goal You don't differentiate the means.- BDS doesn't hesitate to hurt Palestinians themselves.

In reality, results show that BDS promotes the growth of Israeli economy, while forcing thousands of Palestinians to lose their jobs...just to create an impression that it spites Israel in some way.

This not different from Hamas, or PA who have been keeping their own people in camps, for decades just to be used against Israel.

This is immoral.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Professor Kontorovich presented the paper in depth, highlighting how the UNHRC blacklist and Airbnb policy have no legal basis, adding that despite Israel being their target, they will ultimately harm businesses around the world.

“If the UNHRC really believes doing business in what it considers occupied territory as a human rights violation, I challenge them to adopt our report of other companies doing such business in territories around the world, to supplement their blacklist of businesses operating in Jewish communities in the West Bank” said Professor Eugene Kontorovich, Director of International Law at the Kohelet Policy Forum.

(full article online)

2nd ‘Who Else Profits’ Report Challenges UNHRC Uneven Treatment of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In a beat up old sedan, four Middle Eastern millennials sat in silence as Arabic music blasted from the radio. As the car hurtled down the highway, the driver leaned forward and cranked up the volume to the max. Pretty soon, they were all singing together at the top of their lungs as they lowered the windows and let the fresh Texan wind sweep through their hair.

Where were they headed?

To a university campus for the anti-Israel “Apartheid Week.”

Who were they?

An Arab, a Druze and two Christians.

What was their target?

To defend the Jewish state from the bigotry of the BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions) movement.

* * * * *

What led these non-Jewish volunteers to embark on this journey was the unfortunate reality that, although we live in an era of “micro-aggressions” and “safe spaces,” the anti-Israel sentiment at universities in the US has become so hostile that many have decided that the best course of action is to take no action at all. As a college student at UC Berkeley told Haaretz media in an interview back in 2016, “You could risk losing friends from the other side… so when I’m asked, I just say that I love all people.”

(full article online)

Minorities who fight for Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS NewsBytes (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Former BDS Activist: I Lacked Empathy for Israelis


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Employment is one of Israel's system of controls. Israel will prevent or destroy the Palestinian's means of production. Then allow them to work for Israeli enterprises. Protest or throw a rock and lose your job. This cycle is perpetuated by the profits of these Israeli companies.  This encourages more land theft and more Israeli businesses. BDS attempts to break and reverse this cycle.


*(COMMENT)*

Of the ≈ 1.25M people in the West Bank Labor Force, ≈ 18% are below the poverty line, and the unemployment rate is running at ≈ 19%.  _ (There might be a relationship between West Bank poverty and unemployment.)_

The key to building the nation is to stop the bleeding of revenue in the nation to the corrupt politicians and the organizations that stipend the criminal aspects of the population.

The Arab Palestinians need to stop blaming everyone else for their problems and get on with reconstruction.  The Palestinians have nearly a fifth of the work force ready to go.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employment is one of Israel's system of controls. Israel will prevent or destroy the Palestinian's means of production. Then allow them to work for Israeli enterprises. Protest or throw a rock and lose your job. This cycle is perpetuated by the profits of these Israeli companies.  This encourages more land theft and more Israeli businesses. BDS attempts to break and reverse this cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of the ≈ 1.25M people in the West Bank Labor Force, ≈ 18% are below the poverty line, and the unemployment rate is running at ≈ 19%.  _ (There might be a relationship between West Bank poverty and unemployment.)_
> 
> The key to building the nation is to stop the bleeding of revenue in the nation to the corrupt politicians and the organizations that stipend the criminal aspects of the population.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians need to stop blaming everyone else for their problems and get on with reconstruction.  The Palestinians have nearly a fifth of the work force ready to go.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Now all the Palestinian need is for Israel to stop bombing and bulldozing their stuff.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employment is one of Israel's system of controls. Israel will prevent or destroy the Palestinian's means of production. Then allow them to work for Israeli enterprises. Protest or throw a rock and lose your job. This cycle is perpetuated by the profits of these Israeli companies.  This encourages more land theft and more Israeli businesses. BDS attempts to break and reverse this cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Of the ≈ 1.25M people in the West Bank Labor Force, ≈ 18% are below the poverty line, and the unemployment rate is running at ≈ 19%.  _ (There might be a relationship between West Bank poverty and unemployment.)_
> 
> The key to building the nation is to stop the bleeding of revenue in the nation to the corrupt politicians and the organizations that stipend the criminal aspects of the population.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians need to stop blaming everyone else for their problems and get on with reconstruction.  The Palestinians have nearly a fifth of the work force ready to go.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now all the Palestinian need is for Israel to stop bombing and bulldozing their stuff.
Click to expand...


If the Arabs-Moslems spent their welfare dollars on reconstruction vs. weapons, tunnel building, etc., to finance the gee-had, israel would not need to respond to acts of war.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Only Democrats want to harm Israel ?  ]

Pro-Israel Groups Expose Rand Paul as Blocking U.S. Aid to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis Welcome at Qatar World Cup


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Only Democrats want to harm Israel ?  ]
> 
> Pro-Israel Groups Expose Rand Paul as Blocking U.S. Aid to Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*British Quakers divest from occupation, and are accused of ‘obsessive’ tunnel vision for ‘the only Jewish state’*

In a few short paragraphs, van de Zyl gathered together all of the usual anti-BDS (boycott, divestment, sanctions) talking points and fired them in one almighty blast at the Quakers.

*British Quakers divest from occupation, and are accused of ‘obsessive’ tunnel vision for ‘the only Jewish state’*


----------



## Sixties Fan

NGO Calls on UN to Reject al-Sisi's Orwellian 'Human Rights Commission' - UN Watch


----------



## Sixties Fan

Like Amnesty, B'Tselem has had years after the evidence came in to adjust its databases to reflect the hundreds of "civilians" who were proudly claimed by terror groups as one of their own.

B'Tselem is more honest than HRW and Amnesty in how they report casualties, but a lie is a lie. And there is no excuse for them to continue to publish databases with false information that they know very well is false.

(full article online)

B'Tselem still counts Hamas terrorists as child victims of Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Is a Bust in the Middle East, but It’s Alive in America


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amid a Nov. 11 onslaught similar to the 2014 Gaza war, I read with horror a letter to the editor in my campus newspaper by Max Greenberg, a member of Cornell Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP). Among other egregious statements, Greenberg writes that “Cornell SJP effectively endorses the destruction of Israel as a Jewish state.” I cannot remain silent when a fellow Cornell student and group call for the obliteration of my homeland.

------

Rather than take a page out of The Protocols of the Elders of Zion playbook — causing Zionist students to feel unsafe — well-meaning critics of Israel should engage in civil and substantive dialogue. I urge all Cornellians to stay true to our university’s motto of accepting “any person,” and rejecting hate-filled, insensitive attacks in favor of constructive discourse.

(full article online)

Vilification of Israel on Campus Persists Amid Gaza Rocket Attacks


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I wish to express my deepest regret for what happened,” Minister for Sport José Girao wrote in a letter to Israel’s Miri Regev. “Spain is a state governed by law and cannot submit to such groups.”

(full article online)

Spain apologizes for canceling water polo match against Israel due to BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Folk singer Dar Williams thrills faithful fans in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Romantic hitmakers Air Supply plan May 2019 concert in Caesarea


----------



## Sixties Fan

Number of Tourists Visiting Israeli Settlements Reportedly Doubles After ‘Antisemitic’ Airbnb Delisting Move


----------



## Sixties Fan

Foreigners made 77% of investments in Israeli tech firms in past two years


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Beurit Tower 





This modern looking apartment





and this room with a hottub





Of course, this does not surprise me. But I thought I’d get _some_ use out of Airbnb by using them to point out the lies being peddled about Gaza – because I sure as hell won’t be using them for anything else.

(full article online)

“Concentration Camp” Gaza Listings on Airbnb


----------



## Sixties Fan

South Korea to buy Israeli early warning radar to deter North despite thaw


----------



## rylah

*Airbnb Singles Out Jews In Racially Targeted Ban On West Bank Rentals*
Nonetheless, Americans should not tolerate double standards, discrimination or blatant racism against any group of people.


America has so many anti-boycott laws that there is an entire federal department dedicated to enforcing them — the United States Office of Antiboycott Compliance (OAC). As Executive Director of HonestReporting, a media watchdog NGO, I filed a complaint on the following grounds: The acts enforced by the OAC prohibit agreements to refuse or actual refusal to do business with or in Israel or with blacklisted companies, and agreements to discriminate or actual discrimination against other persons based on race, religion, sex, national origin, or nationality.

As the Airbnb boycott applies only to Israel, and specifically to properties owned by Jews or Israeli citizens, but exempts Christians, Muslims, and citizens of the Palestinian Authority who live in the same area, it fits squarely within the prohibitions covered by the OAC.

If found to be in violation of the relevant laws, Airbnb could be subject to significant fines, tax consequences or even criminal action. Through its potentially illegal acts, the online platform is even risking its ability to continue doing business in the United States. A number of other Israeli and American organizations are taking actions under other state and federal laws, including local laws in 26 of America’s 50 states.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dutch ministry calls on Jews around world to criticize Israeli occupation


----------



## Sixties Fan

_At a "Workshop for Palestine" held by American Muslims for Palestine (AMP) at the Islamic Center of Union County, NJ (ICUCNJ) on November 17, 2018, New Jersey-based AMP activist Muhammad Habba said that he believes Israel will cease to exist_ _in the next 50 years, and went on to praise members of the Democratic Party for supporting boycotts and sanctions against Israel (for more on Habba, see MEMRI Special Dispatch No. 7396, __Muslim Center Of Middlesex County, NJ Hosts Pro-BDS Event, Speakers Encourage Boycotting J Street, American Companies: 'If You Look At The Whole History, They Did Not Spend More Than... 200 Years [In Palestine],' 'Most Of The Jews Today Are Not The Children Of Israel... They Are Not Even Jews'__). Waseem Qana'a, another AMP activist, said that AMP's focus is cutting U.S. funding for Israeli state-sponsored terrorism. One of the audience members said that peaceful measures are not enough and that the" military option"should not be taken off the table. Qana'a answered that BDS is "the biggest threat to Zionist supremacy." Another audience member said that the Palestinian issue should be fought for by all possible means, and that the Palestinian cause is "100% Islamic and 0% humanitarian." ICUCNJ imam Sa'id Elkasaby responded that even though he agreed that the Palestinian cause is an Islamic cause, it must be marketed as humanitarian so that Jews, Christians,and other non-Muslims will support it as well._
_
(Full article online)

Imam At NJ Islamic Center Workshop: Palestinian Cause Is 'Islamic' But Must Be Marketed As 'Humanitarian' To Garner Everybody's Support; Speakers Praise BDS, Say Israel Likely To Cease Existing Within 50 Years_


----------



## Sixties Fan

During his speech, Hill explicitly endorsed the BDS movement and said that "justice requires" a "Free Palestine from the River to the Sea," a phrase that has long been used to call for the destruction of Israel and its replacement by a Palestinian Arab State.

He also appeared to endorse violence against the State of Israel

(full article online)

CNN fires pundit who called for elimination of Israel


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> During his speech, Hill explicitly endorsed the BDS movement and said that "justice requires" a "Free Palestine from the River to the Sea," a phrase that has long been used to call for the destruction of Israel and its replacement by a Palestinian Arab State.
> 
> He also appeared to endorse violence against the State of Israel
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CNN fires pundit who called for elimination of Israel



Good.  This disturbing trend of "river to sea" mentality where ALL of the territory is consider to be "occupied by Jews" needs to be eradicated.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> During his speech, Hill explicitly endorsed the BDS movement and said that "justice requires" a "Free Palestine from the River to the Sea," a phrase that has long been used to call for the destruction of Israel and its replacement by a Palestinian Arab State.
> 
> He also appeared to endorse violence against the State of Israel
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CNN fires pundit who called for elimination of Israel


Play the anti Semite card, close down freedom of speech.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During his speech, Hill explicitly endorsed the BDS movement and said that "justice requires" a "Free Palestine from the River to the Sea," a phrase that has long been used to call for the destruction of Israel and its replacement by a Palestinian Arab State.
> 
> He also appeared to endorse violence against the State of Israel
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CNN fires pundit who called for elimination of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Play the anti Semite card, close down freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


Calling for the elimination of a State based on the ethnicity of its citizens is heinous.  Since that ethnicity is Jewish, anti-semitism is the right word for it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During his speech, Hill explicitly endorsed the BDS movement and said that "justice requires" a "Free Palestine from the River to the Sea," a phrase that has long been used to call for the destruction of Israel and its replacement by a Palestinian Arab State.
> 
> He also appeared to endorse violence against the State of Israel
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CNN fires pundit who called for elimination of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Play the anti Semite card, close down freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling for the elimination of a State based on the ethnicity of its citizens is heinous.  Since that ethnicity is Jewish, anti-semitism is the right word for it.
Click to expand...

So, what did he say about the Jews?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During his speech, Hill explicitly endorsed the BDS movement and said that "justice requires" a "Free Palestine from the River to the Sea," a phrase that has long been used to call for the destruction of Israel and its replacement by a Palestinian Arab State.
> 
> He also appeared to endorse violence against the State of Israel
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CNN fires pundit who called for elimination of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Play the anti Semite card, close down freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling for the elimination of a State based on the ethnicity of its citizens is heinous.  Since that ethnicity is Jewish, anti-semitism is the right word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what did he say about the Jews?
Click to expand...


Well, why don't you give me your thoughts on what "Palestine must be free from the river to the sea" means, then?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During his speech, Hill explicitly endorsed the BDS movement and said that "justice requires" a "Free Palestine from the River to the Sea," a phrase that has long been used to call for the destruction of Israel and its replacement by a Palestinian Arab State.
> 
> He also appeared to endorse violence against the State of Israel
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CNN fires pundit who called for elimination of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Play the anti Semite card, close down freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling for the elimination of a State based on the ethnicity of its citizens is heinous.  Since that ethnicity is Jewish, anti-semitism is the right word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what did he say about the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me your thoughts on what "Palestine must be free from the river to the sea" means, then?
Click to expand...

For the people in BDS it means equality for everyone. Israel is opposed to equality.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During his speech, Hill explicitly endorsed the BDS movement and said that "justice requires" a "Free Palestine from the River to the Sea," a phrase that has long been used to call for the destruction of Israel and its replacement by a Palestinian Arab State.
> 
> He also appeared to endorse violence against the State of Israel
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CNN fires pundit who called for elimination of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Play the anti Semite card, close down freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling for the elimination of a State based on the ethnicity of its citizens is heinous.  Since that ethnicity is Jewish, anti-semitism is the right word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what did he say about the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me your thoughts on what "Palestine must be free from the river to the sea" means, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the people in BDS it means equality for everyone.
Click to expand...


Beep.  Try again.  Equality has nothing to do with rivers and seas.  If all Arabs wanted was equality, they would say that.  So what does it mean to have "equality" from the river to the sea?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> During his speech, Hill explicitly endorsed the BDS movement and said that "justice requires" a "Free Palestine from the River to the Sea," a phrase that has long been used to call for the destruction of Israel and its replacement by a Palestinian Arab State.
> 
> He also appeared to endorse violence against the State of Israel
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> CNN fires pundit who called for elimination of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Play the anti Semite card, close down freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling for the elimination of a State based on the ethnicity of its citizens is heinous.  Since that ethnicity is Jewish, anti-semitism is the right word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what did he say about the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me your thoughts on what "Palestine must be free from the river to the sea" means, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the people in BDS it means equality for everyone. Israel is opposed to equality.
Click to expand...


Indeed, not. Actually, you need to pay attention to the close association with BDS fascists and Hamas. 

Indeed, BDS is closely aligned with Islamist terrorist groups.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Play the anti Semite card, close down freedom of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling for the elimination of a State based on the ethnicity of its citizens is heinous.  Since that ethnicity is Jewish, anti-semitism is the right word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what did he say about the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me your thoughts on what "Palestine must be free from the river to the sea" means, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the people in BDS it means equality for everyone. Israel is opposed to equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, not. Actually, you need to pay attention to the close association with BDS fascists and Hamas.
> 
> Indeed, BDS is closely aligned with Islamist terrorist groups.
Click to expand...

Pfffft, Israeli bullshit.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling for the elimination of a State based on the ethnicity of its citizens is heinous.  Since that ethnicity is Jewish, anti-semitism is the right word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> So, what did he say about the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me your thoughts on what "Palestine must be free from the river to the sea" means, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the people in BDS it means equality for everyone. Israel is opposed to equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, not. Actually, you need to pay attention to the close association with BDS fascists and Hamas.
> 
> Indeed, BDS is closely aligned with Islamist terrorist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft, Israeli bullshit.
Click to expand...

BDS supports the Islamic Caliphate,
The Islamic Claiphate support BDS.

Square that circle for me.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what did he say about the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me your thoughts on what "Palestine must be free from the river to the sea" means, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the people in BDS it means equality for everyone. Israel is opposed to equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, not. Actually, you need to pay attention to the close association with BDS fascists and Hamas.
> 
> Indeed, BDS is closely aligned with Islamist terrorist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft, Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS supports the Islamic Caliphate,
> The Islamic Claiphate support BDS.
> 
> Square that circle for me.
Click to expand...

They may agree on some things (like the sky is blue) but that does not create an affiliation.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me your thoughts on what "Palestine must be free from the river to the sea" means, then?
> 
> 
> 
> For the people in BDS it means equality for everyone. Israel is opposed to equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, not. Actually, you need to pay attention to the close association with BDS fascists and Hamas.
> 
> Indeed, BDS is closely aligned with Islamist terrorist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft, Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS supports the Islamic Caliphate,
> The Islamic Claiphate support BDS.
> 
> Square that circle for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may agree on some things (like the sky is blue) but that does not create an affiliation.
Click to expand...

Until they start running on campuses chanting "Allahu Akbar! We're Hamas! We're Hamas" while hunting Jewish students and anyone in support of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the people in BDS it means equality for everyone. Israel is opposed to equality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, not. Actually, you need to pay attention to the close association with BDS fascists and Hamas.
> 
> Indeed, BDS is closely aligned with Islamist terrorist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft, Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS supports the Islamic Caliphate,
> The Islamic Claiphate support BDS.
> 
> Square that circle for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may agree on some things (like the sky is blue) but that does not create an affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Hamas expresses its' full support of that initiative,
> and they start running on campuses chanting "We're Hamas! We're Hamas"
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, not. Actually, you need to pay attention to the close association with BDS fascists and Hamas.
> 
> Indeed, BDS is closely aligned with Islamist terrorist groups.
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS supports the Islamic Caliphate,
> The Islamic Claiphate support BDS.
> 
> Square that circle for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may agree on some things (like the sky is blue) but that does not create an affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Hamas expresses its' full support of that initiative,
> and they start running on campuses chanting "We're Hamas! We're Hamas"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's ok I didn't expect You to admit the criminal hate crimes of Your fellow cult members.
*
Q. Is there any other hate group  beside BDS, 
that represents Hamas on campuses across the US?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, Israeli bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> BDS supports the Islamic Caliphate,
> The Islamic Claiphate support BDS.
> 
> Square that circle for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may agree on some things (like the sky is blue) but that does not create an affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Hamas expresses its' full support of that initiative,
> and they start running on campuses chanting "We're Hamas! We're Hamas"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok I didn't expect You to admit the criminal hate crimes of Your fellow cult members.
> *
> Q. Is there any other hate group  beside BDS,
> that represents Hamas on campuses across the US?*
Click to expand...

Who was Israel's boogyman before there was a Hamas?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS supports the Islamic Caliphate,
> The Islamic Claiphate support BDS.
> 
> Square that circle for me.
> 
> 
> 
> They may agree on some things (like the sky is blue) but that does not create an affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Hamas expresses its' full support of that initiative,
> and they start running on campuses chanting "We're Hamas! We're Hamas"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok I didn't expect You to admit the criminal hate crimes of Your fellow cult members.
> *
> Q. Is there any other hate group  beside BDS,
> that represents Hamas on campuses across the US?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was Israel's boogyman before there was a Hamas?
Click to expand...


Hamas is the bastard child of the Muslim Brotherhood. All the same Islamic fascist ideals.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS supports the Islamic Caliphate,
> The Islamic Claiphate support BDS.
> 
> Square that circle for me.
> 
> 
> 
> They may agree on some things (like the sky is blue) but that does not create an affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Hamas expresses its' full support of that initiative,
> and they start running on campuses chanting "We're Hamas! We're Hamas"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok I didn't expect You to admit the criminal hate crimes of Your fellow cult members.
> *
> Q. Is there any other hate group  beside BDS,
> that represents Hamas on campuses across the US?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was Israel's boogyman before there was a Hamas?
Click to expand...


Bogymen?
We're talking about  actual physical assaults, property damage, calls to arms and threats of violence, against students in schools by activists who publicly affiliate themselves with Hamas.

Until BDS is treated accordingly no campus in the US is safe.


----------



## Sixties Fan

ICC Takes Anti-Israel Bias to New Heights | Evelyn Gordon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Home Front Command Search and Rescue Brigade has won accreditation by the United Nations International Search and Rescue Advisory Group.

The team — which includes several hundred male and female reservists as well as four female combat soldiers from the IDF Oketz canine unit, and four firefighters — was put through a week-long accreditation test that included 230 different criteria.

(full article online)

UN International Search & Rescue Advisory Group Accredits IDF Search & Rescue Brigade


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Another meaningless decision by some at the UN about Israel, giving all rights to Arab Muslims/Christians, and no rights at all to Jews/Israel ]

t’s expected that during the meeting that starts Thursday and is likely to run into Friday that some six pro-Palestinian and anti-Israel resolutions will be passed.

The debate is part of the UN’s annual International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People. It marks the 71st anniversary of the US passage of Resolution 181, which called for independent Jewish and Arab states on territory that had been under British control since the end of World War I. 

At the time it was accepted by Jews and rejected by the Arabs.

The resolutions are cyclical and voted upon annually at the UNGA and in other UN forums. Israel has focused its energy in recent years on similar text in other smaller bodies, such as the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization Executive Board.

(full article online)

UNGA to disavow Jewish ties to Jerusalem, call for Golan withdrawal


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Chilean Congress Votes to Ban Products From Illegal Israeli Settlements *

November 29, 2018 — With an overwhelming majority, the National Congress of Chile approved a resolution demanding the government “forbid the entry of products manufactured and coming from Israeli colonies in the occupied Palestinian territory.” The resolution had 99 votes in favor and only 7 against.

The BDS movement has been steadily growing in Chile. Earlier this year, the Chilean city of Valdivia became the first Latin American city to declare itself an “Israeli Apartheid Free Zone” (AFZ).  Last year, students at University of Chile’s Faculty of Medicine voted to break institutional ties with Israeli universities, following similar decisions by Social Sciences and Law faculty students.

*Chilean Congress Votes to Ban Products From Illegal Israeli Settlements*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Pitzer College Faculty Votes Support BDS for Palestinian Rights *

Faculty at Pitzer College in California have overwhelmingly voted to pass two motions that support the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights. As Israel’s attacks on Palestinian education escalate, professors and students are standing up for Palestinian rights.

*Pitzer College Faculty Votes Support BDS for Palestinian Rights*


----------



## Hollie

*American BDS umbrella organization has financial ties to terror groups — report*
*According to Tablet, US Campaign for Palestinian Rights funnels funds to a group whose members include representatives of Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and PFLP*

American BDS umbrella organization has financial ties to terror groups — report


----------



## Sixties Fan

Many members of the crowd looked bored, posed for selfies, played with their phones, hid in the shade away from the afternoon sun and appeared not be listening to the speakers at the rally.


Another woman, a former tailor who declined to give her name, said she would also be paid 35,000 rupiah on Friday evening by one of the rally's organisers for attending. She had also been paid to attend the rally on Monday.

"Usually I will be paid in the evening, he'll [the organiser] come to my house and pay me," she said.


Asked why she had turned out on Friday, the woman - who usually stays at home and looks after her daughter's children - said: "I would better come here than doing nothing at home. Other women who are here today have the same reason, they have nothing to do at home".

"With my neighbours, there are around 15 people [that she knew at the protest]".

(full article online)

https://www.smh.com.au/world/asia/s...lly-against-embassy-move-20181130-p50jj9.html


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycott, Divest, Sanction: Stopping Zionist Genocide Against the Palestinians*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Boycott, Divest, Sanction: Stopping Zionist Genocide Against the Palestinians*



The silly “genocide” screeching makes you look rather desperate.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore,

Yeah, this is another Arab Palestinian myth, with the intention of playing on the emotion of people that do not understand what "genocide" means and the what the protection of sovereignty is. 



P F Tinmore said:


> *Boycott, Divest, Sanction: Stopping Zionist Genocide Against the Palestinians*


*[REFERENCE]*




			
				Article 6 - Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
			
		

> For the *purpose of this Statute*, "genocide" *means* any of the following acts committed
> with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious
> group, as such:
> 
> (a)  Killing members of the group;
> (b)  Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c)  Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d)  Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e)  Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.​


*(COMMENT)*

The KEY of course is:

◈  with intent to destroy, 
◈  in whole or in part, a national, 
◈  ethnic, racial or religious group​
Does Israel have the intent to destroy the Arab Palestinians?  
...........................................OR
Do Arab Palestinians have the intent to destroy Israel?

⟴  To liberate “Palestine” from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.
⟴  Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate.”.
⟴  "This is a fight for the homeland – it is either us or the Israelis. There is no middle road. The Jews of Palestine will have to leave. We will facilitate their departure to their former homes. Any of the old Palestine Jewish population *who survive* may stay, but it is my impression that none of them will survive." – Shukairy, June 1, 1967
⟴  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
⟴  No recognition of the legitimacy of the occupation whatever; this is a principled position, political and moral, and therefore do not recognize the legitimacy of the Israeli occupation of Palestine, and recognition of "Israel" and the legitimacy of its presence on any part of Palestine  no matter how long; and it will not be long, God willing.
⟴   The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up.
⟴   There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.
​The point being made here is that the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) Leadership has the intent to destroy ✪ *in whole or in part the Jewish National Home* ✪ the original intent of the Allied Powers that held the title and rights to the territory.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> Yeah, this is another Arab Palestinian myth, with the intention of playing on the emotion of people that do not understand what "genocide" means and the what the protection of sovereignty is.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott, Divest, Sanction: Stopping Zionist Genocide Against the Palestinians*
> 
> 
> 
> *[REFERENCE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 6 - Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the *purpose of this Statute*, "genocide" *means* any of the following acts committed
> with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious
> group, as such:
> 
> (a)  Killing members of the group;
> (b)  Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c)  Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d)  Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e)  Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The KEY of course is:
> 
> ◈  with intent to destroy,
> ◈  in whole or in part, a national,
> ◈  ethnic, racial or religious group​
> Does Israel have the intent to destroy the Arab Palestinians?
> ...........................................OR
> Do Arab Palestinians have the intent to destroy Israel?
> 
> ⟴  To liberate “Palestine” from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.
> ⟴  Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate.”.
> ⟴  "This is a fight for the homeland – it is either us or the Israelis. There is no middle road. The Jews of Palestine will have to leave. We will facilitate their departure to their former homes. Any of the old Palestine Jewish population *who survive* may stay, but it is my impression that none of them will survive." – Shukairy, June 1, 1967
> ⟴  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> ⟴  No recognition of the legitimacy of the occupation whatever; this is a principled position, political and moral, and therefore do not recognize the legitimacy of the Israeli occupation of Palestine, and recognition of "Israel" and the legitimacy of its presence on any part of Palestine  no matter how long; and it will not be long, God willing.
> ⟴   The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up.
> ⟴   There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.
> ​The point being made here is that the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) Leadership has the intent to destroy ✪ *in whole or in part the Jewish National Home* ✪ the original intent of the Allied Powers that held the title and rights to the territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The KEY of course is:
> 
> ◈ with intent to destroy,
> ◈ in whole or in part, a national,
> ◈ ethnic, racial or religious group


Israel denies the Palestinians existence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> Yeah, this is another Arab Palestinian myth, with the intention of playing on the emotion of people that do not understand what "genocide" means and the what the protection of sovereignty is.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott, Divest, Sanction: Stopping Zionist Genocide Against the Palestinians*
> 
> 
> 
> *[REFERENCE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 6 - Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the *purpose of this Statute*, "genocide" *means* any of the following acts committed
> with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious
> group, as such:
> 
> (a)  Killing members of the group;
> (b)  Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c)  Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d)  Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e)  Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The KEY of course is:
> 
> ◈  with intent to destroy,
> ◈  in whole or in part, a national,
> ◈  ethnic, racial or religious group​
> Does Israel have the intent to destroy the Arab Palestinians?
> ...........................................OR
> Do Arab Palestinians have the intent to destroy Israel?
> 
> ⟴  To liberate “Palestine” from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.
> ⟴  Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate.”.
> ⟴  "This is a fight for the homeland – it is either us or the Israelis. There is no middle road. The Jews of Palestine will have to leave. We will facilitate their departure to their former homes. Any of the old Palestine Jewish population *who survive* may stay, but it is my impression that none of them will survive." – Shukairy, June 1, 1967
> ⟴  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> ⟴  No recognition of the legitimacy of the occupation whatever; this is a principled position, political and moral, and therefore do not recognize the legitimacy of the Israeli occupation of Palestine, and recognition of "Israel" and the legitimacy of its presence on any part of Palestine  no matter how long; and it will not be long, God willing.
> ⟴   The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up.
> ⟴   There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.
> ​The point being made here is that the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) Leadership has the intent to destroy ✪ *in whole or in part the Jewish National Home* ✪ the original intent of the Allied Powers that held the title and rights to the territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

(a) Killing members of the group;
(b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
(c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;

Check, check, and check. Israel scores big.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> Yeah, this is another Arab Palestinian myth, with the intention of playing on the emotion of people that do not understand what "genocide" means and the what the protection of sovereignty is.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott, Divest, Sanction: Stopping Zionist Genocide Against the Palestinians*
> 
> 
> 
> *[REFERENCE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 6 - Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the *purpose of this Statute*, "genocide" *means* any of the following acts committed
> with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious
> group, as such:
> 
> (a)  Killing members of the group;
> (b)  Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c)  Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d)  Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e)  Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The KEY of course is:
> 
> ◈  with intent to destroy,
> ◈  in whole or in part, a national,
> ◈  ethnic, racial or religious group​
> Does Israel have the intent to destroy the Arab Palestinians?
> ...........................................OR
> Do Arab Palestinians have the intent to destroy Israel?
> 
> ⟴  To liberate “Palestine” from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.
> ⟴  Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate.”.
> ⟴  "This is a fight for the homeland – it is either us or the Israelis. There is no middle road. The Jews of Palestine will have to leave. We will facilitate their departure to their former homes. Any of the old Palestine Jewish population *who survive* may stay, but it is my impression that none of them will survive." – Shukairy, June 1, 1967
> ⟴  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> ⟴  No recognition of the legitimacy of the occupation whatever; this is a principled position, political and moral, and therefore do not recognize the legitimacy of the Israeli occupation of Palestine, and recognition of "Israel" and the legitimacy of its presence on any part of Palestine  no matter how long; and it will not be long, God willing.
> ⟴   The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up.
> ⟴   There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.
> ​The point being made here is that the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) Leadership has the intent to destroy ✪ *in whole or in part the Jewish National Home* ✪ the original intent of the Allied Powers that held the title and rights to the territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KEY of course is:
> 
> ◈ with intent to destroy,
> ◈ in whole or in part, a national,
> ◈ ethnic, racial or religious group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel denies the Palestinians existence.
Click to expand...


Not at all. The Israelis know precisely what group of Islamic terrorists is targeting them.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,
> 
> Yeah, this is another Arab Palestinian myth, with the intention of playing on the emotion of people that do not understand what "genocide" means and the what the protection of sovereignty is.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott, Divest, Sanction: Stopping Zionist Genocide Against the Palestinians*
> 
> 
> 
> *[REFERENCE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 6 - Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the *purpose of this Statute*, "genocide" *means* any of the following acts committed
> with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious
> group, as such:
> 
> (a)  Killing members of the group;
> (b)  Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c)  Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d)  Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e)  Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The KEY of course is:
> 
> ◈  with intent to destroy,
> ◈  in whole or in part, a national,
> ◈  ethnic, racial or religious group​
> Does Israel have the intent to destroy the Arab Palestinians?
> ...........................................OR
> Do Arab Palestinians have the intent to destroy Israel?
> 
> ⟴  To liberate “Palestine” from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.
> ⟴  Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate.”.
> ⟴  "This is a fight for the homeland – it is either us or the Israelis. There is no middle road. The Jews of Palestine will have to leave. We will facilitate their departure to their former homes. Any of the old Palestine Jewish population *who survive* may stay, but it is my impression that none of them will survive." – Shukairy, June 1, 1967
> ⟴  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> ⟴  No recognition of the legitimacy of the occupation whatever; this is a principled position, political and moral, and therefore do not recognize the legitimacy of the Israeli occupation of Palestine, and recognition of "Israel" and the legitimacy of its presence on any part of Palestine  no matter how long; and it will not be long, God willing.
> ⟴   The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up.
> ⟴   There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors.
> ​The point being made here is that the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) Leadership has the intent to destroy ✪ *in whole or in part the Jewish National Home* ✪ the original intent of the Allied Powers that held the title and rights to the territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> 
> Check, check, and check. Israel scores big.
Click to expand...


Israel scores big in defending itself from items a through c which are a part of Islamist ideology as delineated in the Hamas charter.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You need re-read Posting #5928, (_supra_).

All nations, state, political subdivisions, and entities have _(and still do)_ exercise these activities.  It is not the serious bodily harm, killing, or physical destruction that makes the difference, but the reason, purpose, target and objective; it is all about the why and the intent_!_

[QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 21311075, member: 21837
(a) Killing members of the group;
(b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
(c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;

Check, check, and check. Israel scores big.[/QUOTE]
*(COMMENT)*

This is not a meaningful response.   The “Well-Intentioned Man” does not intentionally skirt the issue or divert the true nature of the question.  The subparagraphs (a),(b), and (c) are modifiers; nearly every nation has exercised these actions for one reason or another.  Hell, right now there is still aspects of these Islamic Extremist and Sunni Islamic fundamentalist being battled in places like Afganistan and Yemen.  But the true meat is the intent.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, it is a matter of lethal coercion and the will to do Israeli civilians harm.  In the case of Israel, it is all about protection and preserving the citizens of the Jewish National Home.

At one end of the spectrum, you have the Arab Palestinians that represent the "evil" aspect _(the moral center killing Jews as previously posted)_.  At the other end of the spectrum, you have the Israelis that represent the good aspect _(the moral center is to try and be as effectively defensive as possible)_.

The Arab Palestinians have been serving up hate for so long → it is impossible for them to choose between good and evil.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You need re-read Posting #5928, (_supra_).
> 
> All nations, state, political subdivisions, and entities have _(and still do)_ exercise these activities.  It is not the serious bodily harm, killing, or physical destruction that makes the difference, but the reason, purpose, target and objective; it is all about the why and the intent_!_





P F Tinmore said:


> It is not the serious bodily harm, killing, or physical destruction that makes the difference, but the reason, purpose, target and objective; it is all about the why and the intent_!_


Indeed, Israel does that to ethnically cleanse the Palestinians and steal their land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You need re-read Posting #5928, (_supra_).
> 
> All nations, state, political subdivisions, and entities have _(and still do)_ exercise these activities.  It is not the serious bodily harm, killing, or physical destruction that makes the difference, but the reason, purpose, target and objective; it is all about the why and the intent_!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the serious bodily harm, killing, or physical destruction that makes the difference, but the reason, purpose, target and objective; it is all about the why and the intent_!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Israel does that to ethnically cleanse the Palestinians and steal their land.
Click to expand...

Amazing how the Palestinians multiply in Gaza, Judea, Samaria, etc....and multiply just to 
piss your theories to hell about being ethnically cleansed from their homes by Jews or Israel.

Amazing how that happens, Hey !!!!

But the Palestinians are ethnically cleansed in Lebanon and Jordan, etc, and you don't give a damn about them.

Amazing how that works.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You need re-read Posting #5928, (_supra_).
> 
> All nations, state, political subdivisions, and entities have _(and still do)_ exercise these activities.  It is not the serious bodily harm, killing, or physical destruction that makes the difference, but the reason, purpose, target and objective; it is all about the why and the intent_!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the serious bodily harm, killing, or physical destruction that makes the difference, but the reason, purpose, target and objective; it is all about the why and the intent_!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Israel does that to ethnically cleanse the Palestinians and steal their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing how the Palestinians multiply in Gaza, Judea, Samaria, etc....and multiply just to
> piss your theories to hell about being ethnically cleansed from their homes by Jews or Israel.
> 
> Amazing how that happens, Hey !!!!
> 
> But the Palestinians are ethnically cleansed in Lebanon and Jordan, etc, and you don't give a damn about them.
> 
> Amazing how that works.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> But the Palestinians are ethnically cleansed in Lebanon and Jordan, etc, and you don't give a damn about them.


Allow them to go back home.

Problem solved.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Owen Jones meets Salma Karmi-Ayyoub | 'The IHRA antisemitism debate is toxic'*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You need re-read Posting #5928, (_supra_).
> 
> All nations, state, political subdivisions, and entities have _(and still do)_ exercise these activities.  It is not the serious bodily harm, killing, or physical destruction that makes the difference, but the reason, purpose, target and objective; it is all about the why and the intent_!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the serious bodily harm, killing, or physical destruction that makes the difference, but the reason, purpose, target and objective; it is all about the why and the intent_!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Israel does that to ethnically cleanse the Palestinians and steal their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing how the Palestinians multiply in Gaza, Judea, Samaria, etc....and multiply just to
> piss your theories to hell about being ethnically cleansed from their homes by Jews or Israel.
> 
> Amazing how that happens, Hey !!!!
> 
> But the Palestinians are ethnically cleansed in Lebanon and Jordan, etc, and you don't give a damn about them.
> 
> Amazing how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Palestinians are ethnically cleansed in Lebanon and Jordan, etc, and you don't give a damn about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allow them to go back home.
> 
> Problem solved.
Click to expand...


Their nations of origin; Syria, Jordan, Egypt don't want them back.


----------



## Hollie

Boycott Islamic Terrorists


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You are ever → so wrong.  It will NOT solve the problem, just create a new problem to deal with in the future.  _(I wonder how much in back taxes those Arab Palestinians owe.)_



P F Tinmore said:


> Allow them to go back home.
> 
> Problem solved.


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure how many Arab Palestinians are alive today that you can identify as once lived in the territory now sovereign to Israel.

In the West Bank (for instance):

✦  Median age: total: 21.4 years
◈  male: 21.2 years
◈  female: 21.6 years (2018 est.)​✦  Life expectancy at birth: Total population: 75.4 years (2018 est.)
◈  male: 73.4 years (2018 est.)
◈  female: 77.6 years (2018 est.)




​In the Gaza Strip (for instance):

✦  Median Age:  total: 17.4 years
◈  male: 17.1 years
◈  female: 17.8 years (2018 est.)​✦  Life expectancy at birth: Total population: 74.4 years (2018 est.)
◈  male: 72.7 years (2018 est.)
◈  female: 76.2 years (2018 est.)



​
The 1948 War is now 70 years old.  Pretty soon, there will be no Arab Palestinian left that lived through the period you have under scrutiny.  Certainly, there are living former residences of Israel, like Mahmoud Abbas who hails from Safed, Israel.

Because the Arab Palestinian Leadership has carried on a policy of not negotiating in good faith, not only is the territory Arab Palestinians claim → shrinking, but the population of refugees that have ever lived in Israel is dissipating away.

Pretty soon, the Arab Palestinians will be fighting for a cause, they no not what.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are ever → so wrong.  It will NOT solve the problem, just create a new problem to deal with in the future.  _(I wonder how much in back taxes those Arab Palestinians owe.)_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allow them to go back home.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not sure how many Arab Palestinians are alive today that you can identify as once lived in the territory now sovereign to Israel.
> 
> In the West Bank (for instance):
> 
> ✦  Median age: total: 21.4 years
> ◈  male: 21.2 years
> ◈  female: 21.6 years (2018 est.)​✦  Life expectancy at birth: Total population: 75.4 years (2018 est.)
> ◈  male: 73.4 years (2018 est.)
> ◈  female: 77.6 years (2018 est.)
> 
> View attachment 232465​In the Gaza Strip (for instance):
> 
> ✦  Median Age:  total: 17.4 years
> ◈  male: 17.1 years
> ◈  female: 17.8 years (2018 est.)​✦  Life expectancy at birth: Total population: 74.4 years (2018 est.)
> ◈  male: 72.7 years (2018 est.)
> ◈  female: 76.2 years (2018 est.)
> 
> View attachment 232468​
> The 1948 War is now 70 years old.  Pretty soon, there will be no Arab Palestinian left that lived through the period you have under scrutiny.  Certainly, there are living former residences of Israel, like Mahmoud Abbas who hails from Safed, Israel.
> 
> Because the Arab Palestinian Leadership has carried on a policy of not negotiating in good faith, not only is the territory Arab Palestinians claim → shrinking, but the population of refugees that have ever lived in Israel is dissipating away.
> 
> Pretty soon, the Arab Palestinians will be fighting for a cause, they no not what.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> _(I wonder how much in back taxes those Arab Palestinians owe.)_


I wonder how much back rent is owed to the Palestinians for the use of their land.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  et al,

This is a fallacy known as the → "appeal to emotion."  Arab Palestinians do this quite frequently.  They



Hollie said:


> Boycott Islamic Terrorists


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians, especially those in the US, are employing aggressive strategies in their appeal to emotion in their fundraising.  The imulate something very similar to the  Animal cruelty and rescue appeals from the ASPCA.  Just replace the photos of the animals with Arab Palestinians in the same pose, and there you have it.







​You can do the same thing with abused animals, by substitution.






​It's an advertising technique, applied in a psychological warfare manner.   My personal favorite is:







​
When the UNRWA or one of the Compassionate NGO's says how much need → or what impact the American fundings brings to the refugees, → what good it will do, you almost can feel some sort of obligation to support.

Of course, nearly every Arab Palestinian enclave of works _(good and bad)_, has over the years, told us how evil America is _(in no uncertain terms)_.

I know, → I'm bad.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Photo Essay: Brazilian Delegation Plants Trees in Israel’s Biblical Heartland


----------



## Sixties Fan

Saudi Arabia loses tournament for refusing visas to Israelis


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  Sixties Fan, et al,

I honestly don't get this move by the Saudi's.  I thought that they were going to set the example and cooperate in partnerships.



Sixties Fan said:


> Saudi Arabia loses tournament for refusing visas to Israelis


*(COMMENT)*


			
				Report: Egypt and Saudi Arabia seeking to Encourage Arabia Economic Ties with Israel said:
			
		

> The leaders of Egypt and Saudi Arabia are reportedly working together to convince Arab states to initiate a fresh start with Israel and develop economic relations with the Jewish State in accordance with the yet-to-be released peace plan of the Trump administration, _The Jerusalem Post_ reported Thursday.
> SOURCE:  _by_ TheTower.org Staff  | 11.29.18



•  By TPS | Form The Tazpit News Agency

Report: Leaders of Egypt and Saudi-Arabia Push Arab Nations to Forge Economic Ties with Israel
The Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad Bin Salman met with Egyptian ... attempting to convince as many Arab nations as possible to b...​
I guess the word is not filtering down to the societal level.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Moynihan is known for, among other things, giving a speech against the UN’s 1975 decision that “Zionism is racism,” a distortion that he called an “infamous act” by which “the abomination of antisemitism has been given the appearance of international sanction.”

On Friday, 43 years later, UN member countries authorized six anti-Israel resolutions in the General Assembly, including writing the Jewish people out of Jerusalem’s history, showing all these years later that the institution has not changed.

A resolution approved by 148 countries, and opposed by 11 that are committed to the historic truth, denied Israeli sovereignty in Jerusalem. That and another, which was approved 156-8, spoke of al-Haram al-Sharif without mentioning that Jews and Christians call it the Temple Mount and that it is Judaism’s holiest site.

After the UN declared Zionism to be racism, Moynihan said in his speech: “As it is a lie which the United Nations has now declared to be a truth, the actual truth must be restated.”

The same applies to Friday’s decisions.

(full article online)

The U.N.’s delusion


----------



## Sixties Fan

EU warns Palestinians to drop Muslim-only language for Temple Mount


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> EU warns Palestinians to drop Muslim-only language for Temple Mount



Good.  Step in the right direction.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Daphne Anson: London Israel-Haters: "Many BBC Employees Came to Congratulate Us"


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Junket taking local police to train with Israeli military embroiled in local controversies across New England*

Police departments in Vermont and Massachusetts withdraw after local residents’ letter-writing campaigns and public meetings

*New England police withdraw from training with Israeli military*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Efforts to derail Israeli training for U.S. law enforcement reveal the link between BDS and anti-Semitism by attempting to blame Jews for police shootings in America

(full article online)

Campaign against U.S.-Israel police programs is the BDS version of blood libel | Opinion


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Lying is not a sin in Islam. It is actually encouraged ]


One day after Nancy Pelosi, likely the next speaker of the House of Representatives, told Israel advocates to rest easy with Democrats in control of the lower chamber, one of her newly elected party members announced support for the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement– and suggested a planned delegation trip to the West Bank.

Rashida Tlaib is the first Palestinian-American women ever elected to Congress. The Michigan lawmaker campaigned in favor of a two-state solution until just weeks before the midterm elections last month, when she backtracked from her support, and suggested to instead favor a one-state solution, with the Arab majority in control.

(full article online)

Rashida Tlaib endorses Israel boycott, plans trip to 'occupied West Bank'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Expands China Export Financing Deal by $500 Million


----------



## toastman

BDS is nothing but a big failure. Israel is thriving!


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/france-is-a-partner-in-shame/?redirected=323027


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ohio State University students vote down BDS resolution


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan,  et al,

I am very proud of the fact that I'm a graduate of The Ohio State University. 



Sixties Fan said:


> Ohio State University students vote down BDS resolution


*(COMMENT)*




 ​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan,  et al,
> 
> I am very proud of the fact that I'm a graduate of The Ohio State University.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio State University students vote down BDS resolution
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 233163​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

Committee for corruption and thievery in the Islamic terrorist enclaves.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two American NGOs – Interfaith Peace-Builders and Dream Defenders – support and promote the mission of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a U.S.-designated terror organization. The PFLP has used bombings, shootings, and plane hijackings to achieve its political goals.


Interfaith Peace-Builders (IFPB), also known as “Eyewitness Palestine,” claims to have led more than 60 delegations to the Palestinian Authority. IFPB houses its participants in the homes of PFLP terrorist operatives and encourages them to participate in violent demonstrations against Israel. 
Dream Defenders and its members endorsed the PFLP and espoused its tactics by backing PFLP terrorists on social media and at various public events. It brings people to the Middle East to meet with PFLP members and PFLP-affiliated organizations.


In March 2016, Dream Defenders put together an alternative school curriculum that includes the PFLP as one of nine “heroes” that should be used to teach “rebellion” strategies and tactics.


The group identifies with the PFLP’s struggle, stating: “They [the PFLP] want to be free from global imperialism. They want liberation. They want equal rights. Just like the Dream Defenders.”

(full article online)

American Non-Government Organizations Are Intertwined with PFLP Terror Group


----------



## Sixties Fan

On November 19, Trocaire retweeted an invitation to an event titled “What We Saw in Palestine: Why Ireland Must Act Against Injustice,” featuring Senator Frances Black and organized by Sadaka, a pro-Palestinian lobby in Ireland and among the leaders of BDS campaigns. (See below for a graph of Senator Black’s tweets.)

Trocaire’s tweets studiously omit mention of Hamas war crimes. Following an attack of 400 rockets and missiles from Gaza against Israeli population centers on November 13, causing one death and more than 70 injured, the organization focused all of its attention on Gaza’s “humanitarian crisis.”

The chart below illustrates Trocaire’s disproportionate focus on Israel:

(full article online)

Trocaire’s Anti-Israel Campaign on Twitter: November 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gipsy Kings, 'Bamboleo' singers, returning to Israel for four shows


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Two American NGOs – Interfaith Peace-Builders and Dream Defenders – support and promote the mission of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a U.S.-designated terror organization. The PFLP has used bombings, shootings, and plane hijackings to achieve its political goals.
> 
> 
> Interfaith Peace-Builders (IFPB), also known as “Eyewitness Palestine,” claims to have led more than 60 delegations to the Palestinian Authority. IFPB houses its participants in the homes of PFLP terrorist operatives and encourages them to participate in violent demonstrations against Israel.
> Dream Defenders and its members endorsed the PFLP and espoused its tactics by backing PFLP terrorists on social media and at various public events. It brings people to the Middle East to meet with PFLP members and PFLP-affiliated organizations.
> 
> 
> In March 2016, Dream Defenders put together an alternative school curriculum that includes the PFLP as one of nine “heroes” that should be used to teach “rebellion” strategies and tactics.
> 
> 
> The group identifies with the PFLP’s struggle, stating: “They [the PFLP] want to be free from global imperialism. They want liberation. They want equal rights. Just like the Dream Defenders.”
> (full article online)
> 
> American Non-Government Organizations Are Intertwined with PFLP Terror Group


What a load of hooey.

Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Robert Fulford: The BDS movement, where the anti-Semites find room to flourish


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Robert Fulford: The BDS movement, where the anti-Semites find room to flourish


Who else are you campaigning against? Have the Saudi Arabians awakened your conscience by the fierce battles they are fighting in Yemen? Have you turned against the Russians because of their repeated attempts to absorb Ukraine? Has Syria been added to your agenda?​
None of those are occupying Palestine.


----------



## Mindful

More from Roger Waters:

Roger Waters & His Minions Harass UK Pink Floyd Experience into Dropping Israel Gig


----------



## Coyote

Is BDS creating any POSITIVE change for the Palestinians?  I am not sure...it seems in some ways to have actually made things more difficult for them by sowing a lot of chaos.  For example - increased and overt cooperation with Israel and Arab states is imo more likely to lead towards a real solution for the Palestinians than BDS.  While there is injustice and inequality occurring in the treatment of Palestinians and Arab Israeli's - comparing it to Apartheid is dishonest and buries the real issues.

Is BDS a successful strategy?  It CAN be - but is it in the way it is being applied?  Boycotts in and of themselves are absolutely a legitimate means of protest and free speech.  But what is BDS's end goal - how is "success" measured?  This doesn't seem clear.

An interesting article: BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate

The movement for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel – known as BDS – has been driving the world a little bit mad. Since its founding 13 years ago, it has acquired nearly as many enemies as the Israelis and Palestinians combined. *It has hindered the efforts of Arab states to fully break their own decades-old boycott in pursuit of increasingly overt cooperation with Israel. * It has shamed the Palestinian Authority government in Ramallah by denouncing its security and economic collaboration with Israel’s army and military administration. It has annoyed the Palestine Liberation Organization by encroaching on its position as the internationally recognised advocate and representative of Palestinians worldwide.

*It has infuriated the Israeli government by trying to turn it into a leper among liberals and progressives.* It has exasperated what is left of the Israeli peace camp by nudging the Palestinians away from an anti-occupation struggle and towards an anti-apartheid one. It has induced such an anti-democratic counter-campaign by the Israeli government that it has made Israeli liberals fear for the future of their country. And *it has caused major headaches for the Palestinians’ donor governments in Europe, which are pressured by Israel not to work with BDS-supporting organisations in the Palestinian territories, an impossible request given that nearly all major civil society groups in Gaza and the West Bank support the movement.*

In the UK, *BDS has brought turmoil to courts and local councils, embroiling them in disputes over the legality of local boycotts of settlement goods*. In the US, BDS has caused two dozen states to pass bills or issue orders inhibiting or penalising those boycotting Israel or its settlements, *pitting Israel’s allies against free speech advocates such as the American Civil Liberties Union.* It has ignited debates in Protestant churches in the US, some of the largest of which have divested from companies that profit from Israel’s occupation. *It has become the bane of college administrators, forced to adjudicate complaints from BDS-supporting professors and students that their free speech has been stifled, and claims by Zionist faculty, donors and undergraduates that their campuses have become “unsafe” spaces*. It has pulled liberals toward greater support for the Palestinians, making Israel an increasingly partisan issue in the US, associated less with Democrats and progressives than with Trump, evangelicals and the far right....


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Is BDS creating any POSITIVE change for the Palestinians?  I am not sure...it seems in some ways to have actually made things more difficult for them by sowing a lot of chaos.  For example - increased and overt cooperation with Israel and Arab states is imo more likely to lead towards a real solution for the Palestinians than BDS.  While there is injustice and inequality occurring in the treatment of Palestinians and Arab Israeli's - comparing it to Apartheid is dishonest and buries the real issues.
> 
> Is BDS a successful strategy?  It CAN be - but is it in the way it is being applied?  Boycotts in and of themselves are absolutely a legitimate means of protest and free speech.  But what is BDS's end goal - how is "success" measured?  This doesn't seem clear.
> 
> An interesting article: BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate
> 
> The movement for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel – known as BDS – has been driving the world a little bit mad. Since its founding 13 years ago, it has acquired nearly as many enemies as the Israelis and Palestinians combined. *It has hindered the efforts of Arab states to fully break their own decades-old boycott in pursuit of increasingly overt cooperation with Israel. * It has shamed the Palestinian Authority government in Ramallah by denouncing its security and economic collaboration with Israel’s army and military administration. It has annoyed the Palestine Liberation Organization by encroaching on its position as the internationally recognised advocate and representative of Palestinians worldwide.
> 
> *It has infuriated the Israeli government by trying to turn it into a leper among liberals and progressives.* It has exasperated what is left of the Israeli peace camp by nudging the Palestinians away from an anti-occupation struggle and towards an anti-apartheid one. It has induced such an anti-democratic counter-campaign by the Israeli government that it has made Israeli liberals fear for the future of their country. And *it has caused major headaches for the Palestinians’ donor governments in Europe, which are pressured by Israel not to work with BDS-supporting organisations in the Palestinian territories, an impossible request given that nearly all major civil society groups in Gaza and the West Bank support the movement.*
> 
> In the UK, *BDS has brought turmoil to courts and local councils, embroiling them in disputes over the legality of local boycotts of settlement goods*. In the US, BDS has caused two dozen states to pass bills or issue orders inhibiting or penalising those boycotting Israel or its settlements, *pitting Israel’s allies against free speech advocates such as the American Civil Liberties Union.* It has ignited debates in Protestant churches in the US, some of the largest of which have divested from companies that profit from Israel’s occupation. *It has become the bane of college administrators, forced to adjudicate complaints from BDS-supporting professors and students that their free speech has been stifled, and claims by Zionist faculty, donors and undergraduates that their campuses have become “unsafe” spaces*. It has pulled liberals toward greater support for the Palestinians, making Israel an increasingly partisan issue in the US, associated less with Democrats and progressives than with Trump, evangelicals and the far right....



 Boycott that targets an ethnic group is a hate crime, 
nothing legitimate about it.


----------



## Mindful

Is the Hamas Charter still up and running?


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/12/09/brazil-delivers-on-promise-to-vote-with-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

While readers were told nothing of the intense campaign which Hamas had conducted before the vote or of the involvement of the PLO and Palestinian Authority in trying to defeat the draft resolution, they were informed of post-vote comments from a Hamas spokesman and an Iranian representative. The PA president’s reaction, however, went unreported by the BBC.

“Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas also welcomed the result, despite being engaged in a bitter intra-Palestinian rivalry with Hamas over control of Gaza. “The presidency thanked all the states that voted against the American draft resolution, affirming that it will not allow for the condemnation of the Palestinian national struggle,” a statement from the PA’s Wafa mouthpiece read.”

Refraining from clarifying to readers that any electoral mandate secured by Hamas in elections nearly 13 years ago is no longer valid, the BBC’s report amplifies a view of a terror organisation responsible for the murders of hundreds of civilians as “legitimate”.

     “Hamas, or its military wing, is designated as a terrorist organisation by Israel, the US, EU, and UK, as well as other powers.

     Its supporters see it as a legitimate resistance movement which came to power through elections, last held in 2006.”

The violent coup which brought the Gaza Strip under the control of Hamas is completely whitewashed from the BBC’s account: “…Hamas, the militant group that has ruled the Gaza Strip since 2007…” 

(full article online)

Superficial BBC News report on UN General Assembly votes


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Is BDS creating any POSITIVE change for the Palestinians?  I am not sure...it seems in some ways to have actually made things more difficult for them by sowing a lot of chaos.  For example - increased and overt cooperation with Israel and Arab states is imo more likely to lead towards a real solution for the Palestinians than BDS.  While there is injustice and inequality occurring in the treatment of Palestinians and Arab Israeli's - comparing it to Apartheid is dishonest and buries the real issues.
> 
> Is BDS a successful strategy?  It CAN be - but is it in the way it is being applied?  Boycotts in and of themselves are absolutely a legitimate means of protest and free speech.  But what is BDS's end goal - how is "success" measured?  This doesn't seem clear.
> 
> An interesting article: BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate
> 
> The movement for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel – known as BDS – has been driving the world a little bit mad. Since its founding 13 years ago, it has acquired nearly as many enemies as the Israelis and Palestinians combined. *It has hindered the efforts of Arab states to fully break their own decades-old boycott in pursuit of increasingly overt cooperation with Israel. * It has shamed the Palestinian Authority government in Ramallah by denouncing its security and economic collaboration with Israel’s army and military administration. It has annoyed the Palestine Liberation Organization by encroaching on its position as the internationally recognised advocate and representative of Palestinians worldwide.
> 
> *It has infuriated the Israeli government by trying to turn it into a leper among liberals and progressives.* It has exasperated what is left of the Israeli peace camp by nudging the Palestinians away from an anti-occupation struggle and towards an anti-apartheid one. It has induced such an anti-democratic counter-campaign by the Israeli government that it has made Israeli liberals fear for the future of their country. And *it has caused major headaches for the Palestinians’ donor governments in Europe, which are pressured by Israel not to work with BDS-supporting organisations in the Palestinian territories, an impossible request given that nearly all major civil society groups in Gaza and the West Bank support the movement.*
> 
> In the UK, *BDS has brought turmoil to courts and local councils, embroiling them in disputes over the legality of local boycotts of settlement goods*. In the US, BDS has caused two dozen states to pass bills or issue orders inhibiting or penalising those boycotting Israel or its settlements, *pitting Israel’s allies against free speech advocates such as the American Civil Liberties Union.* It has ignited debates in Protestant churches in the US, some of the largest of which have divested from companies that profit from Israel’s occupation. *It has become the bane of college administrators, forced to adjudicate complaints from BDS-supporting professors and students that their free speech has been stifled, and claims by Zionist faculty, donors and undergraduates that their campuses have become “unsafe” spaces*. It has pulled liberals toward greater support for the Palestinians, making Israel an increasingly partisan issue in the US, associated less with Democrats and progressives than with Trump, evangelicals and the far right....





Coyote said:


> An interesting article: BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate


Excellent post. Good read. Very well researched and unbiased article.


----------



## Mindful

Getting rid of Hamas and Hezbollah might help.


----------



## Hollie

I think the rush to bend and scrape at the altar of the BDS fascists is to ignore the close association of the BDS actors with Islamic terrorist franchises.

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/exposing_bds.html

Let us focus ever so briefly on the three BDS demands.  The first BDS demand is for Israel to "end its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall."  The phrasing is ambiguous, as many Israel-haters consider every inch of Israel, and not just the territories won by Israel in 1967, to be Arab land.  Hence, the above can be interpreted as a call for the destruction of Israel.  "The Wall" is actually a life-saving security barrier that was built in order to stem the waves of Palestinian suicide bombers that were marching into Israeli cities in the early 2000s.

In a similar vein, another BDS demand is for the "Palestinian refugees to return" to Israel.  Notably, only a few tens of thousands of Palestinian Arabs would be considered refugees under the universally applied definition of the term "refugee."  Alas, BDS refers to a selective definition of the term, according to which Palestinian Arabs, like no other group in the world, may pass down the refugee status from generation to generation in perpetuity.  Thus, BDS claims a number of over 7.25 million refugees.  Such an influx of foreign population would destroy the Jewish state.  Of course, that is the BDS idea.

The last of the BDS demands calls for equal rights for the Arab citizens of Israel, claiming that racial discrimination is built into Israel's legal system in over 50 laws.  BDS does not bother to provide actual examples of such legal discrimination against the Israeli Arabs.  The reality is that there is no such system of ethnic discrimination in Israel.  If BDS so desired, it could find a legal system with dozens of laws that discriminate against Palestinian Arabs and a wall that encircles the Palestinian Arabs' enclave in order to limit their freedom of movement, as all of this is readily present in neighboring Lebanon.  And yet, applying pressure on Lebanon is not the focus of the BDS efforts.  But then again, Lebanon is not Israel, and that's what matters to the boycotters.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Coyote, et al,

UP FRONT:    The articles are both interesting as they are informative.  (Great Contribution and Think Pieces)
QUESTIONs:  While the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is a program in peace; is it by its nature attractive and incitefully of violence?  And is that a threat? 
If the BDS Movement is non-violent, then it should not followed by violence.  Does the BDS Movement leave violence in its wake, seeking to delegitimize and demonize Israel?



P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting article: BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post. Good read. Very well researched and unbiased article.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Part of this ignores the basic interrogative.

•  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel does not adhere to principle that Palestinians are entitled to the same rights as the rest of humanity.  Is this true?
•  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is occupying and colonising Palestinian land.  Is this true?
•  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is discriminating against Palestinian citizens of Israel.  Is that true?
•  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is denying Palestinian refugees the right to return to their homes.  Is this true?
•  The BDS openly calls for Israel to comply with international law?  What particular Law?
•  The Front Page of the BDS Movement has a picture of a BDS Movement sigh that reads:  "Boycott Israel Apartheid" 
Is Israel a true Apartheid State?​
The BDS Movement is not quite truthfull.

◈  Isreal does not deny the Arab Palestinian any "rights," but not at the expense of Israeli "◈rights."
◈  Did the Arab Palestinian agree that Area "C" was under full Israel administration and control of Area "C?"  ◈  Has the Arab Palestinian ever activated the Dispute Resolution Process?
◈  What does the UN Charter have to say about "Domestic Juridiction?"  But exactly what does the BDS Movement have to say about what the Israeli-Palestinians are being discriminated?​
The story is half told.  But the incitement to violence is still there.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Coyote, et al,
> 
> UP FRONT:    The articles are both interesting as they are informative.  (Great Contribution and Think Pieces)
> QUESTIONs:  While the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is a program in peace; is it by its nature attractive and incitefully of violence?  And is that a threat?
> If the BDS Movement is non-violent, then it should not followed by violence.  Does the BDS Movement leave violence in its wake, seeking to delegitimize and demonize Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting article: BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post. Good read. Very well researched and unbiased article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Part of this ignores the basic interrogative.
> 
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel does not adhere to principle that Palestinians are entitled to the same rights as the rest of humanity.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is occupying and colonising Palestinian land.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is discriminating against Palestinian citizens of Israel.  Is that true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is denying Palestinian refugees the right to return to their homes.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS openly calls for Israel to comply with international law?  What particular Law?
> •  The Front Page of the BDS Movement has a picture of a BDS Movement sigh that reads:  "Boycott Israel Apartheid"
> Is Israel a true Apartheid State?​
> The BDS Movement is not quite truthfull.
> 
> ◈  Isreal does not deny the Arab Palestinian any "rights," but not at the expense of Israeli "◈rights."
> ◈  Did the Arab Palestinian agree that Area "C" was under full Israel administration and control of Area "C?"  ◈  Has the Arab Palestinian ever activated the Dispute Resolution Process?
> ◈  What does the UN Charter have to say about "Domestic Juridiction?"  But exactly what does the BDS Movement have to say about what the Israeli-Palestinians are being discriminated?​
> The story is half told.  But the incitement to violence is still there.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

In a word: yes.

Provide links showing that I am incorrect if you disagree.

What violence?


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> Part of this ignores the basic interrogative.
> 
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel does not adhere to principle that Palestinians are entitled to the same rights as the rest of humanity.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is occupying and colonising Palestinian land.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is discriminating against Palestinian citizens of Israel.  Is that true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is denying Palestinian refugees the right to return to their homes.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS openly calls for Israel to comply with international law?  What particular Law?
> •  The Front Page of the BDS Movement has a picture of a BDS Movement sigh that reads:  "Boycott Israel Apartheid"
> Is Israel a true Apartheid State?​
> The BDS Movement is not quite truthfull.



Exactly.  The BDS movement depends on half-truths, lack of truth and outright lies in order to put a veneer of evil over Israel while actually Israel acts equal to (and oftentimes times greater) the expectations demanded of other States.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Coyote, et al,
> 
> UP FRONT:    The articles are both interesting as they are informative.  (Great Contribution and Think Pieces)
> QUESTIONs:  While the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is a program in peace; is it by its nature attractive and incitefully of violence?  And is that a threat?
> If the BDS Movement is non-violent, then it should not followed by violence.  Does the BDS Movement leave violence in its wake, seeking to delegitimize and demonize Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting article: BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post. Good read. Very well researched and unbiased article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Part of this ignores the basic interrogative.
> 
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel does not adhere to principle that Palestinians are entitled to the same rights as the rest of humanity.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is occupying and colonising Palestinian land.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is discriminating against Palestinian citizens of Israel.  Is that true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is denying Palestinian refugees the right to return to their homes.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS openly calls for Israel to comply with international law?  What particular Law?
> •  The Front Page of the BDS Movement has a picture of a BDS Movement sigh that reads:  "Boycott Israel Apartheid"
> Is Israel a true Apartheid State?​
> The BDS Movement is not quite truthfull.
> 
> ◈  Isreal does not deny the Arab Palestinian any "rights," but not at the expense of Israeli "◈rights."
> ◈  Did the Arab Palestinian agree that Area "C" was under full Israel administration and control of Area "C?"  ◈  Has the Arab Palestinian ever activated the Dispute Resolution Process?
> ◈  What does the UN Charter have to say about "Domestic Juridiction?"  But exactly what does the BDS Movement have to say about what the Israeli-Palestinians are being discriminated?​
> The story is half told.  But the incitement to violence is still there.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a word: yes.
> 
> Provide links showing that I am incorrect if you disagree.
> 
> What violence?
Click to expand...


Rocco CONSTANTLY provides links and CONSTANTLY demolishes your arguments. 
So please !!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tunisia's Jewish minister targeted in anti-Israel protests


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Coyote, et al,
> 
> UP FRONT:    The articles are both interesting as they are informative.  (Great Contribution and Think Pieces)
> QUESTIONs:  While the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is a program in peace; is it by its nature attractive and incitefully of violence?  And is that a threat?
> If the BDS Movement is non-violent, then it should not followed by violence.  Does the BDS Movement leave violence in its wake, seeking to delegitimize and demonize Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting article: BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post. Good read. Very well researched and unbiased article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Part of this ignores the basic interrogative.
> 
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel does not adhere to principle that Palestinians are entitled to the same rights as the rest of humanity.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is occupying and colonising Palestinian land.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is discriminating against Palestinian citizens of Israel.  Is that true?
> •  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is denying Palestinian refugees the right to return to their homes.  Is this true?
> •  The BDS openly calls for Israel to comply with international law?  What particular Law?
> •  The Front Page of the BDS Movement has a picture of a BDS Movement sigh that reads:  "Boycott Israel Apartheid"
> Is Israel a true Apartheid State?​
> The BDS Movement is not quite truthfull.
> 
> ◈  Isreal does not deny the Arab Palestinian any "rights," but not at the expense of Israeli "◈rights."
> ◈  Did the Arab Palestinian agree that Area "C" was under full Israel administration and control of Area "C?"  ◈  Has the Arab Palestinian ever activated the Dispute Resolution Process?
> ◈  What does the UN Charter have to say about "Domestic Juridiction?"  But exactly what does the BDS Movement have to say about what the Israeli-Palestinians are being discriminated?​
> The story is half told.  But the incitement to violence is still there.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Are you saying BDS incites violence?  Or, as a movement attracts a violent fringe?  If at it’s heart it is a non-violent movement, and that certainly seems to be what it’s stated goal is, then it is not responsible for what a few bad actors do in it’s name.  In that it is a lot like the BLM movement here, it rejects violence, is specifically non violent, yet the volatility of the issues they are drawing attention to attracts violence.

On the points you made...first part:
1.  DOES Israel adhere to principle that Palestinians are entitled to the same rights as the rest of humanity?  If so,  why are Palestinians in Area C under the much harsher military law, while Jews are prosecuted under the far more rights conscious Israeli Civil Law?

2. The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is occupying and colonising Palestinian land.  Isn’t that a matter of perspective?  One side’s “disputed” territory is the other side’s “occupied” territory.  Which is true?  Both maybe?

3.  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is discriminating against Palestinian citizens of Israel.  There are valid arguments there about discrimination against Arabs in employment, building permits, funding of infrastructure and schooling in Arab districts.  In the south where Hamas routinely lobs rockets, most Israeli Jews have access to bomb shelters while most Arabs do not.  The settlement building in Area C would seem to exclude Arab Israeli’s who are just as crunched for housing as Jewish Israeli’s.  While the Law, on it’s surface, makes it illegal, the de facto reality is that there is discrimination and little is done to address it because  (imo) there is a significant and politically powerful minority that simply does not feel the Arabs have a right to be there.

4.  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is denying Palestinian refugees the right to return to their homes.  Is this true?
On the surface, yes it is true.  But it is also a can of worms and a very complicated issue that questions whether there is such a right and ignores the effect such an action would have on Israel.

5. The BDS openly calls for Israel to comply with international law?  What particular Law?   Good point...it is never articulated.

6.  The Front Page of the BDS Movement has a picture of a BDS Movement sigh that reads:  "Boycott Israel Apartheid"
Is Israel a true Apartheid State?
No, that is dishonest, and by making such comparisons it deflects from the real issues that do exist and could be addressed if they weren’t creating false equivalencies to Aparthied.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is BDS creating any POSITIVE change for the Palestinians?  I am not sure...it seems in some ways to have actually made things more difficult for them by sowing a lot of chaos.  For example - increased and overt cooperation with Israel and Arab states is imo more likely to lead towards a real solution for the Palestinians than BDS.  While there is injustice and inequality occurring in the treatment of Palestinians and Arab Israeli's - comparing it to Apartheid is dishonest and buries the real issues.
> 
> Is BDS a successful strategy?  It CAN be - but is it in the way it is being applied?  Boycotts in and of themselves are absolutely a legitimate means of protest and free speech.  But what is BDS's end goal - how is "success" measured?  This doesn't seem clear.
> 
> An interesting article: BDS: how a controversial non-violent movement has transformed the Israeli-Palestinian debate
> 
> The movement for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel – known as BDS – has been driving the world a little bit mad. Since its founding 13 years ago, it has acquired nearly as many enemies as the Israelis and Palestinians combined. *It has hindered the efforts of Arab states to fully break their own decades-old boycott in pursuit of increasingly overt cooperation with Israel. * It has shamed the Palestinian Authority government in Ramallah by denouncing its security and economic collaboration with Israel’s army and military administration. It has annoyed the Palestine Liberation Organization by encroaching on its position as the internationally recognised advocate and representative of Palestinians worldwide.
> 
> *It has infuriated the Israeli government by trying to turn it into a leper among liberals and progressives.* It has exasperated what is left of the Israeli peace camp by nudging the Palestinians away from an anti-occupation struggle and towards an anti-apartheid one. It has induced such an anti-democratic counter-campaign by the Israeli government that it has made Israeli liberals fear for the future of their country. And *it has caused major headaches for the Palestinians’ donor governments in Europe, which are pressured by Israel not to work with BDS-supporting organisations in the Palestinian territories, an impossible request given that nearly all major civil society groups in Gaza and the West Bank support the movement.*
> 
> In the UK, *BDS has brought turmoil to courts and local councils, embroiling them in disputes over the legality of local boycotts of settlement goods*. In the US, BDS has caused two dozen states to pass bills or issue orders inhibiting or penalising those boycotting Israel or its settlements, *pitting Israel’s allies against free speech advocates such as the American Civil Liberties Union.* It has ignited debates in Protestant churches in the US, some of the largest of which have divested from companies that profit from Israel’s occupation. *It has become the bane of college administrators, forced to adjudicate complaints from BDS-supporting professors and students that their free speech has been stifled, and claims by Zionist faculty, donors and undergraduates that their campuses have become “unsafe” spaces*. It has pulled liberals toward greater support for the Palestinians, making Israel an increasingly partisan issue in the US, associated less with Democrats and progressives than with Trump, evangelicals and the far right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott that targets an ethnic group is a hate crime,
> nothing legitimate about it.
Click to expand...

It targets a state.

Was boycotting South Africa a hate crime because the ruling power was one particular race?


----------



## rylah

BDS targets a single ethnic group, and their main agenda is denial of rights to that ethnic group.

They systematically assault Jewish students, business, property, call to armed uprising in the US and murder of Zionists, they spread vile anti-Jewish conspiracy theories, hail Hitler and use Nazi imagery, rejecting any opposing view and rational dialogue by violent sabotage -* they're the Palestinian Brown-shirts.
*
Comparing South Africa to Israel is a racist trope in itself, this is an irrational xenophobic projection suggesting Jews can be viewed as a foreign race. This is especially vivid when the same libel is used to cover for real institutionalized apartheid in all of the Muslim countries, while demanding Jews fulfill unrealistic demands, after they've already achieved an unprecedented level of inclusiveness, equality and security in their society.


Q.Now how much hypocrisy does it take to say this:



Coyote said:


> It targets a state.
> 
> Was boycotting South Africa a hate crime because the ruling power was one particular race?


 
... after saying this?


Coyote said:


> Is Israel a true Apartheid State?
> No, that is dishonest, and by making such comparisons it deflects from the real issues that do exist and could be addressed if they weren’t creating false equivalencies to Aparthied.



*
*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Coyote, et al,

I'll try to answer as best I can with my limited knowledge.



Coyote said:


> 1.  DOES Israel adhere to principle that Palestinians are entitled to the same rights as the rest of humanity?  If so,  why are Palestinians in Area C under the much harsher military law, while Jews are prosecuted under the far more rights conscious Israeli Civil Law?


*(COMMENT)*

•  ARTICLE 66 [ *Link *] • Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.

 "In case of a breach of the penal provisions promulgated by it by virtue of the second paragraph of Article 64 [ Link], *the Occupying Power may hand over the accused to its properly constituted*, *non-political military courts*, on condition that the said courts sit in the occupied country. Courts of appeal shall preferably sit in the occupied country."



Coyote said:


> 2. The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is occupying and colonizing Palestinian land.  Isn’t that a matter of perspective?  One side’s “disputed” territory is the other side’s “occupied” territory.  Which is true?  Both maybe?


*(COMMENT)*

The question is a bit deeper than that.  The Original Occupation, in this case, was established in 1967, on the route of the Jordanian forces.  It became Occupied Jordanian Territory.  In Octber 1988, the Hashemite King broke all ties with the West Bank and abandon the territory that was already in the hands of the Israelis.  So, ended the Occupation of Sovereign Jordanian Territory.  The Israelis never occupied any territory that was sovereign to the Arab Palestinians.  The Arab Palestinian admit this.  The Arab Palestinians never attempted to establish a remedy with the Israelis until the Oslo Accords.  In 1994, The Jordanians established an International Boundary with Israel _(without prejudice to the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank)_.  There was never an intermediate self-governing territory between Isreal and Jordan _(ie. the State of Palestine)_. 

The territory is called "occupied" by the Arab Palestinians because the "situation exists which factually amounts to an occupation the law of occupation applies – whether or not the occupation is considered lawful."



Coyote said:


> 3.  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is discriminating against Palestinian citizens of Israel.  There are valid arguments there about discrimination against Arabs in employment, building permits, funding of infrastructure and schooling in Arab districts.  In the south where Hamas routinely lobs rockets, most Israeli Jews have access to bomb shelters while most Arabs do not.  The settlement building in Area C would seem to exclude Arab Israeli’s who are just as crunched for housing as Jewish Israeli’s.  While the Law, on it’s surface, makes it illegal, the de facto reality is that there is discrimination and little is done to address it because  (imo) there is a significant and politically powerful minority that simply does not feel the Arabs have a right to be there.


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure that I can answer this.  I know that there are five major areas of concern expressed by some.  But the expression comes mainly from external Arab as opposed to domestic Arabs.

•  *Areas of Concern*:

Revocation of Citizenship and the Ongoing Ban on Palestinian Family Unification
Forced Displacement of the Bedouin in the Naqab (Negev)
Erosion of the Rule of Law
Settlements and the Annexation of the West Bank
Shrinking Space for Human Rights Organizations
BUT, there is something that we should all remember, and that is:


			
				Article 2(7) said:
			
		

> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the *domestic jurisdiction* of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter, but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.


*•  Arab Israelis: Do you feel discrimination as Arabs in Israel?  • *

Your response sound very similar to this video.  And there are valid points here.



Coyote said:


> 4.  The BDS Movement openly states that Israel is denying Palestinian refugees the right to return to their homes.  Is this true?
> On the surface, yes it is true.  But it is also a can of worms and a very complicated issue that questions whether there is such a right and ignores the effect such an action would have on Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes. the Right of Return (RoR) will in the next decade or so, become a non-issue.  This is handled differently around the world.  And it is a special issue in the Arab Palestinian - Israeli conflict.  I think we are on middle ground here.



Coyote said:


> 5. The BDS openly calls for Israel to comply with international law?  What particular Law?   Good point...it is never articulated.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, OK we agree again.



Coyote said:


> 6.  The Front Page of the BDS Movement has a picture of a BDS Movement sigh that reads:  "Boycott Israel Apartheid"
> Is Israel a true Apartheid State?
> No, that is dishonest, and by making such comparisons it deflects from the real issues that do exist and could be addressed if they weren’t creating false equivalencies to Apartheid.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, OK we agree again.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Many if not most of the artists who announce plans to play in Israel and then withdraw do so because of harassment of the type mentioned here, including death threats and "doxxing."

If BDS was so confident of the morality of its cause, it wouldn't need to use such tactics. But whether the threats are organized by the BDS movement or are done by overzealous supporters, the BDS Movement has to the best of my knowledge never discouraged people from sending death threats  and harassment campaigns to artists who want to play in Israel.

(full article online)

BDS is so moral! (ElderToons) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Aqel is only representative of one type of person that human rights organizations do not consider truly human, based on their literature and tweets. Jews who live in Judea and Samaria have no human rights either, because when they are killed or attacked - as happened yesterday where a pregnant woman and others were shot for being Jewish - these supposed human rights NGOs are utterly silent (or in this case, an ex-HRW official seemed to blame the victimsmore than the terrorist.)  They might utter a condemnation for a bus bomb within the Green Line, but they don't say a word when Jews are slaughtered or attacked in land that these hypocrites believe shoudld be Judenrein.

HRW and Amnesty and the others love showing how much they support the human rights of terrorists. But that is because they consider terrorists human - but anyone who is Jewish, or who supports Jews, in the "West Bank" or Jerusalem is not truly considered human, and therefore they have no rights.

(full article online)

If you don't support Issam Aqel's human rights, you don't support human rights @amnesty @hrw ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The choice not to fight fire with my own boycotts directed at Israel’s enemies is definitely a personal one, and not the only reasonable option.  For example, many years ago a commenter left a story about his decision to boycott Arab shops in Jerusalem as a statement against BDS targeting Israel.  And while he and I (or he and anyone else) are free to agree or disagree with that decision, it must be pointed out that his decision was personal and thus profoundly different than the choices BDS is asking others to make.

That’s because this person chose to deprive _himself_ of the goods he might have bought at the prices he might have received.  He also chose to announce clearly that he made the economic decision he did for political reasons.  Finally, he was willing to accept the consequences of the choice he’s made.  Those consequences might be good (word getting out that boycotts go both ways) or bad (increased hostility between Israeli Arabs and Jews).   They can also be internal (from feelings of satisfaction to discomfort regarding the targets he chose for his boycott action).  But they are consequences that he was prepared to bear.

Contrast that with the BDS “movement” that is all about getting _other people_ to choose boycott and divestment and (although rarely mentioned by BDS advocates) bear the consequences. 

(full article online)

Personal Boycotts (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sprung! Roger Waters Caught Lying About Reason for Tribute Band Cancellation of Israel Tour


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Aerospace Industries closes $160m drone deal with Vietnam


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2018/12/10/israeli-gas-line-to-jordan-lauded-as-boost-for-‎peace/


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Rhode Island, the small but active RI Coalition for Israel immediately responded to the Jewish Voice for Peace pressure campaign, and the Rhode Island State Police (as well as Boston Police) did not cancel their Israel trips.

(full article online)

Anti-Semitic "Deadly Exchange" campaign can be defeated when local pro-Israel groups respond quickly


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Australia set to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital


----------



## Sixties Fan

Italian Government Leader Matteo Salvini visits Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Here’s the latest installment in our ongoing series of posts documenting BDS fails._

(full article online)

BDS is failing (Dec. 2018)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Represented by Four of Ten Finalists in First UN Travel Tech Competition


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Ignorance is bliss to these people.  Anything to validate what they have come to believe in ]

After inquiries by The Algemeiner, Vásquez said in a statement posted on social media on Wednesday that he “expressed extremely aggressive views” against Zionists — people who support the Jewish nation’s right to self-determination — “because they believe in the genocide of ethnic and religious minorities.”

“My views on Zionism do not reflect my views on Judaism,” he said. “My views reflect the racist and Islamophobic principles intrinsic in Zionism.”

Yet he expressed “regret” over the situation, saying it’s been explained to him “why people are taking my anti-Zionist views the way they are.”

“To anyone that genuinely feel scared, I’m sorry — I would have done things differently had I known it would actually instill fear in innocent people,” he continued.

(full article online)

NYU Jewish Student Center Temporarily Closes After BDS Supporter Shares ‘Antisemitic, Potentially Threatening’ Posts


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab League threatens Brazil over embassy move to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chile Declares BDS Illegal in All its Cities


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Airbnb settlement snub, an all-Israel rental site goes live


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ BDS, harming Jews, harming Palestinians.......they just don't care]

The most recent reports show that Airbnb is attempting to display equal treatment by adding Palestinians in Judea and Samaria to the list of banned property listings.

According to a report by the news website Mondoweiss, attempting to list a rental in an Arab town in Judea and Samaria, including Bethlehem, Ramallah and Shechem/Nablus, results in a “country code is invalid” warning.

(full article online)

‘Forbes’ reports Airbnb policy ‘growing headache’; app now to ban Palestinian listings


----------



## Sixties Fan

You know how "everyone knew" recognizing Jerusalem would destroy relations with the Muslim world? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ten UC Chancellors Denounce Academic Boycotts of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Very often these days, we hear about the wonderful richness of the international community. Americans are chastised for failing to go along with the international community on climate change; failing to follow the consensus of the international community on health care; failing to mirror the priorities of the international community in foreign policy.

But here's the reality: There is no international community. There is merely a group of states motivated by self-interest. Sometimes those self-interests overlap. Other times they don't. But let's not pretend that the international community somehow maintains a sort of collective moral standing merely by dint of numbers. In fact, precisely the opposite is often true.

(full article online)

The 'International Community' Isn't A Community. It's A Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Celine Dion Teams Up With Tel Aviv Designers For Gender-Neutral Kids' Garments | Design News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Saleh was the most recent member of the prominent Barghouti clan to be involved in terrorist attacks against Israel. The clan has several families that live in the villages of Kobar, Aboud, Bani Zeid and Beit Rima in the Ramallah area. Saleh was from Kobar.

Saleh’s father, Omar, 65, spent more than 25 years in Israeli prison for his role in terrorism. The father was first arrested by the IDF in 1978 for killing an Israeli citizen and was sentenced to life in prison. However, Omar, who is known as Abu Asef, was released seven years later in a prison exchange. Since then, he has been repeatedly held in administrative detention for several years. Omar entered Israeli prison as a member of Fatah, but later became a prominent leader of Hamas.

A clan member also named Omar Barghouti is a founding member of the Palestinian Campaign for the Academic Boycott of Israel and co-founder of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Movement (BDS). Omar was born in Qatar.

Saleh’s uncle, Na’el, is the longest-serving Palestinian inmate in Israeli prison. Born in 1957 in Kobar, Na’el has spent a total of 39 years in Israeli prison for his role in terrorism. Like his brother Omar, he too was arrested for the first time in 1978. Na’el was released in the 2011 Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange swap, but was rearrested years later.

(full article online)

The Barghouti clan’s jihad against Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Ten UC Chancellors Denounce Academic Boycotts of Israel


Nothing new here. They and their donors have always opposed BDS.

And they were all sent the form letter.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | Why Anti-Zionism Is Malign


----------



## Sixties Fan

Commentary: Progressive circles need to listen to Jewish people | The Ithacan


----------



## Mindful

Rising Anti-Semitism Across Europe


----------



## Sixties Fan

Peace video featuring kids from Gaza, Iraq and Israel violates BDS and PLO rules -which is all you need to know about how much they want peace ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ BDS, never looking for a peaceful solution, but always looking to destroy any talks, and peace with Israel itself ]

Israeli-Palestinian Dialogue Event at Syracuse University Cancelled Amid Bias Concerns, Student Says


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/...-terminated-european-commission-says-1.473996


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS fascism


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> BDS fascism


First they start with the propaganda definition of intifada.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS fascism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First they start with the propaganda definition of intifada.
Click to expand...


False premise.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why History News Network allowed this bigotry to be published is another story. The story doesn't come anywhere close to proving Fischbach's theory that Jews are racist, but it sure indicates that Michael R. Fischbach is a different type of bigot.

Fischbach, by complete coincidence, has spoken at a pro-BDS conference and features a poster in his office that shares Marc Lamont Hill's desire for the destruction of the Jewish state, and no other state on the planet.





(full article online)

Academic calls Jews racist for getting Marc Lamont Hill fired @myHNN ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

BREAKING NEWS: That was Quick! Airbnb Backtracking Already


----------



## Sixties Fan

Following PMW lecture, Dutch parliament passes motion to cut funding to PA - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now I did include a number of important truths in the discussion, including humanizing both sides in the conflict while also pointing out facts that confound “the narrative,” such as the Palestinian alliance with Hitler in World War II, the support the British Empire provided Israel’s foes – including splitting Jordan off from “Palestine” and leading Jordanian troops in 1948 – and the expulsion of Jews from the Arab world.  Each one of these facts was unknown to the students in the room, which allowed me to challenge the credibility of the original presenter without attacking anyone directly.

Such behavior was not a two-way street, however.  For almost from the start the student who had been given the floor previously began to insert more of her accusations into the discussion, in the form of “innocent” questions.  But when I responded sternly, but politely, that such questions could wait until the end of my talk (the same rules she insisted on when she had the floor) and did not let her dominate Q&A at the expense of her classmates, she resorted to the old fallback of getting upset and breaking into tears over the fact that any side other than hers was allowed in her presence. 
This tactic is called “Argumentation from Outrage” and is an old staple of BDS “dialog,” although in this age of “coddling,” it has been used to increasing effect to shut down debate through what has been termed “crybullying.” 

One thing that became apparently pretty quickly is how discombobulated Israel’s accusers become when they don’t have complete control of the microphone.  It may just be that this particular person was not an effective partisan, at least with regard to challenging someone who knew what they were talking about and was ready to stand his ground.  But it may also represent the sort of atrophying of argumentation skill among those who insist that no dialog can take place with anyone not ready to agree with everything they say in advance.

(full article online)

Getting a chance to respond to anti-Israel accusations (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Washington Women’s March group disbands amid anti-Semitism controversy at national level


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oh, Eno! The Folly of Boycotts


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pink Floyd tribute band reverses cancellation of Israel shows


----------



## Sixties Fan

Intel prepares to expand manufacturing in Israel as part of global plan


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York Times Supports the "Right" to BDS | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: JP Morgan: “Israel is not about cost; it’s really about the quality”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iran, Turkey, Russia threaten Israel in Eastern Mediterranean


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli and Palestinian workers at the Idan HaNegev factory of SodaStream in Israel, Nov. 15, 2018; (Federico Maccioni/TimesofIsrael)

The new project, Birnbaum said, sitting alongside PepsiCo’s CEO Ramon Laguarta at the conference, will see the establishment of a manufacturing facility in the Strip.

(full article online)

Israeli fizzy-water maker SodaStream to set up plant in Gaza, CEO says


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  et al,

This is too funny...  Just who are they going to get to work there???  Is BDS going to protest the plant in Gaza?

v/r
R




Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli and Palestinian workers at the Idan HaNegev factory of SodaStream in Israel, Nov. 15, 2018; (Federico Maccioni/TimesofIsrael)
> 
> The new project, Birnbaum said, sitting alongside PepsiCo’s CEO Ramon Laguarta at the conference, will see the establishment of a manufacturing facility in the Strip.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israeli fizzy-water maker SodaStream to set up plant in Gaza, CEO says


----------



## P F Tinmore

The BDS movement is growing around the world! Palestinian-American professor and activist Noura Erakat accepted the Tada Yoko Human Rights Award in Japan on behalf of the BDS movement.

On the same trip, Japanese activists officially launched the nationwide BDS campaign under the banner of #BDSJapan

In recent years, BDS activists in Japan have scored important victories.

* They stopped MUJI, a large Japanese clothing and convenience line, from opening a branch in Israel.

*They convinced an upscale Japanese department store to withdraw products made in illegal Israeli settlements and they convinced the Japanese distributor for Ahava to stop distributing products from this settlement-profiteering cosmetics company.

*They protested weapons expos for many reasons, including for featuring Israeli weapons notoriously advertised as “battle-tested” on Palestinians in Gaza.

The list continues! Our movement grows!

BDS japan #Solidarity


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Choosing to forget that they ARE in Israel, and how many Israeli products they do buy in their territories in Gaza and the PA.
Normalizing?  It IS normalized already. ]

The national and Islamic forces in the Jerusalem area, the supreme coordinating body of Palestinian Arab organizations, called for the boycott of Israeli shopping centers.

The group stated that buying products in Israeli shopping centers is tantamount to giving money to the 'occupation' and helping to Judaize the city of 'Al-Quds' (the Arabic name for Jerusalem).

(full article online)

Arab groups call to boycott Rami Levi supermarket chain


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 1977 Export Administration Act, which I helped author at President Jimmy Carter’s direction, prohibits American companies and individuals from participating in unsanctioned boycotts against U.S. allies, including Israel.

That law, now known as the Export Control Reform Act (ECRA), also protects U.S. companies from pressure to comply with a foreign country’s efforts to boycott U.S. allies, in conflict with U.S. foreign policy. For four decades, the law has been upheld by the courts.

The IABA is carefully-crafted to update the 1977 legislation by extending the prohibition against complying with boycotts beyond those imposed by foreign countries to cover boycott-related activities by international governmental organizations, like the U.N. or the European Union. 

All the IABA does is follow the constitutional authority that underpinned the 1977 legislation by prohibiting U.S. individuals and companies from providing requested information to an international governmental organization to assist in its efforts to further a boycott against a country friendly to the United States.

What companies and individuals would not be able to do under this legislation is to boycott Israel or other U.S. allies at the behest of these IGOs. The courts have long supported Congress’ authority to limit international commercial conduct that it finds contrary to U.S. national interests. 

US companies need relief from BDS pressure


----------



## Sixties Fan

The American crowdfunding platform DonorBox has banned the BNC from using its services to raise money in what is seen as a major blow to the BDS movement. 

The BNC is an umbrella organization of dozens of Palestinian boycott organizations, including the Palestinian National and Islamic Forces Council (PNIF). The PNIF consists of five different organizations defined by the US government as terrorist organizations, including Hamas, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine Islamic conflict.

(full article online)

Crowdfunding platform bans BDS organizations


----------



## Sixties Fan

US fundraising site suspends BDS account over alleged terror ties


----------



## Sixties Fan

Does Europe fund the BDS Movement?  The facts point in that direction. For example, even though the German government is officially opposed to the BDS Movement, it funds groups that are pro-BDS. 

(full article online)

Does Europe stand behind the BDS Movement?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  The Inquisition, part  -__ (lost count) ]

According to multiple media reports, an NYU student complained on Twitter that his account was suspended because “i expressed my desire for zionists to die [sic].” Among the multiple racists posts uncovered, a tweet from 2014 applauded Nazi leader Adolf Hitler while another from this past October stated, “remember to spit on zionists, it’s proper etiquette [sic].”

The forced closure of the heart of Jewish life at NYU came days after the school’s student government passed a resolution in support of the Palestinian-led boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement, despite warnings by pro-Israel and Jewish student activists that BDS has led to an “unsafe environment for students … [who are] being targeted just because they support Israel.”

According to a campus watchdog, the AMCHA Initiative, a direct correlation exists between anti-Israel and antisemitic activity. An August 2018 report reveals that “Israel-related incidents are actually more likely to contribute to a hostile environment for Jewish students.” The data is clear. With anti-Israel activity on campus comes a heightened sense of alert within the Jewish community, who is left wondering when the next threat will appear.

----------
The starkly different outcomes at NYU and OSU highlight once again the dangers posed by the BDS movement to Jewish and pro-Israel students. The likelihood of antisemitic expression and targeted attacks increases significantly when anti-Israel activity, especially in the form of a boycott, rears its ugly head on campus.

(full article online)

When BDS Comes to Campus, Antisemitism Follows


----------



## Coyote

This is going too far.  I am curious to see how it fairs in court - no one should be forced to sign such an oath, it's a total infringement of free speech.  

A Texas Elementary School Speech Pathologist Refused to Sign a Pro-Israel Oath, Now Mandatory in Many States — so She Lost Her Job
A children’s speech pathologist who has worked for the last nine years with developmentally disabled, autistic, and speech-impaired elementary school students in Austin, Texas, has been told that she can no longer work with the public school district, after she refused to sign an oath vowing that she “does not” and “will not” engage in a boycott of Israel or “otherwise tak[e] any action that is intended to inflict economic harm” on that foreign nation. A lawsuit on her behalf was filed early Monday morning in a federal court in the Western District of Texas, alleging a violation of her First Amendment right of free speech.

The child language specialist, Bahia Amawi, is a U.S. citizen who received a master’s degree in speech pathology in 1999 and, since then, has specialized in evaluations for young children with language difficulties (see video below). Amawi was born in Austria and has lived in the U.S. for the last 30 years, fluently speaks three languages (English, German, and Arabic), and has four U.S.-born American children of her own.


If they come to boycott you, fire them first | Opinion
The Israeli government headed by Benjamin Netanyahu is playing with anti-Semitic fire. And anyone who plays with fire gets burned. There’s no delicate way of warning the Jews in the world from the dangers the government is exposing them to, except perhaps to scream at the government: Have you lost your mind?

A children’s speech pathologist in Texas was fired because she refused to sign a contract that required her to pledge that she does not and will not boycott Israel or support boycotting products from West Bank settlements. This is no conspiracy theory from a new edition of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, or a new anti-Semitic cartoon posted by Yair Netanyahu. This really happened and was first reported on The Intercept site.

American citizen Bahia Amawi had been* employed for nine years* as a speech pathologist in Austin, Texas, where she worked with children ages 3-11 with special needs – autistic children and students with language difficulties. In each of the nine years she signed an employment contract,* until this year, when a new, irregular clause appeared in the contract* requiring her to pledge that she “does not currently boycott Israel” and “will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> This is going too far.  I am curious to see how it fairs in court - no one should be forced to sign such an oath, it's a total infringement of free speech.
> 
> A Texas Elementary School Speech Pathologist Refused to Sign a Pro-Israel Oath, Now Mandatory in Many States — so She Lost Her Job
> A children’s speech pathologist who has worked for the last nine years with developmentally disabled, autistic, and speech-impaired elementary school students in Austin, Texas, has been told that she can no longer work with the public school district, after she refused to sign an oath vowing that she “does not” and “will not” engage in a boycott of Israel or “otherwise tak[e] any action that is intended to inflict economic harm” on that foreign nation. A lawsuit on her behalf was filed early Monday morning in a federal court in the Western District of Texas, alleging a violation of her First Amendment right of free speech.
> 
> The child language specialist, Bahia Amawi, is a U.S. citizen who received a master’s degree in speech pathology in 1999 and, since then, has specialized in evaluations for young children with language difficulties (see video below). Amawi was born in Austria and has lived in the U.S. for the last 30 years, fluently speaks three languages (English, German, and Arabic), and has four U.S.-born American children of her own.
> 
> 
> If they come to boycott you, fire them first | Opinion
> The Israeli government headed by Benjamin Netanyahu is playing with anti-Semitic fire. And anyone who plays with fire gets burned. There’s no delicate way of warning the Jews in the world from the dangers the government is exposing them to, except perhaps to scream at the government: Have you lost your mind?
> 
> A children’s speech pathologist in Texas was fired because she refused to sign a contract that required her to pledge that she does not and will not boycott Israel or support boycotting products from West Bank settlements. This is no conspiracy theory from a new edition of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, or a new anti-Semitic cartoon posted by Yair Netanyahu. This really happened and was first reported on The Intercept site.
> 
> American citizen Bahia Amawi had been* employed for nine years* as a speech pathologist in Austin, Texas, where she worked with children ages 3-11 with special needs – autistic children and students with language difficulties. In each of the nine years she signed an employment contract,* until this year, when a new, irregular clause appeared in the contract* requiring her to pledge that she “does not currently boycott Israel” and “will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract.”


----------



## Hollie

As just another hate group (although in the case of the BDS’ers, they have   a hateful politico-religious element to their hate), they’re something of a fad that is fading. 




Is the BDS Movement Failing? Depends on Your Definition of Success.

Twelve years after its official founding, the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign against Israel has failed to isolate the Jewish state. As of September, Israeli exports were on pace to cross $100 billion in a single year for the first time in history. Meanwhile, Israel’s diplomatic relationships in Africa, Asia, and even the Arab Middle East are improving, with countries from Bahrain to India eager to expand ties. If the BDS movement’s goal was to turn Israel into a pariah state, it’s not really working as intended. 

There’s evidence the BDSers aren’t meeting many of their less ambitious objectives, either. On American college campuses, BDS is in the midst of a quiet losing streak, as its strategy of using student government resolutions and campus-wide referenda to prohibit business, cultural, or academic contacts with Israeli companies, institutions, and individuals has yielded few enduring results. At the same time, one of the student organizations that’s sustained and coordinated the movement on a national scale saw a sizable year-to-year drop-off in attendance for its national conference, which was held in late October.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> This is going too far.  I am curious to see how it fairs in court - no one should be forced to sign such an oath, it's a total infringement of free speech.
> 
> A Texas Elementary School Speech Pathologist Refused to Sign a Pro-Israel Oath, Now Mandatory in Many States — so She Lost Her Job
> A children’s speech pathologist who has worked for the last nine years with developmentally disabled, autistic, and speech-impaired elementary school students in Austin, Texas, has been told that she can no longer work with the public school district, after she refused to sign an oath vowing that she “does not” and “will not” engage in a boycott of Israel or “otherwise tak[e] any action that is intended to inflict economic harm” on that foreign nation. A lawsuit on her behalf was filed early Monday morning in a federal court in the Western District of Texas, alleging a violation of her First Amendment right of free speech.
> 
> The child language specialist, Bahia Amawi, is a U.S. citizen who received a master’s degree in speech pathology in 1999 and, since then, has specialized in evaluations for young children with language difficulties (see video below). Amawi was born in Austria and has lived in the U.S. for the last 30 years, fluently speaks three languages (English, German, and Arabic), and has four U.S.-born American children of her own.
> 
> 
> If they come to boycott you, fire them first | Opinion
> The Israeli government headed by Benjamin Netanyahu is playing with anti-Semitic fire. And anyone who plays with fire gets burned. There’s no delicate way of warning the Jews in the world from the dangers the government is exposing them to, except perhaps to scream at the government: Have you lost your mind?
> 
> A children’s speech pathologist in Texas was fired because she refused to sign a contract that required her to pledge that she does not and will not boycott Israel or support boycotting products from West Bank settlements. This is no conspiracy theory from a new edition of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, or a new anti-Semitic cartoon posted by Yair Netanyahu. This really happened and was first reported on The Intercept site.
> 
> American citizen Bahia Amawi had been* employed for nine years* as a speech pathologist in Austin, Texas, where she worked with children ages 3-11 with special needs – autistic children and students with language difficulties. In each of the nine years she signed an employment contract,* until this year, when a new, irregular clause appeared in the contract* requiring her to pledge that she “does not currently boycott Israel” and “will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract.”


[ Research.....research.....research.....]

A Texas speech pathologist has recently filed suit on First Amendment grounds because a public school that hired her as a contractor asked her to sign a statement mandated by the state’s law against boycotts of Israel. When the incident was first reported in the viciously anti-Israel _Intercept_, a headline described the statement as a “pro-Israel oath.” Not only is that false, many of the details given in the article itself—which have since been repeated in many media outlets that picked up the story—are misleading or incorrect. *David E. Bernstein* sets the record straight and explains why the law does not violate freedom of speech:

Texas has a law banning state entities from contracting with businesses, including sole proprietorships, that boycott Israel. As a result, just as local governments require contractors to certify that they adhere to many other state laws—such as anti-discrimination laws and financial propriety laws—they also must certify . . . that their business does not boycott Israel. . . .

Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law, the school district certification applies to the _business_[of which the speech pathologist is the sole proprietor]. Contrary to what I’ve been reading all over the Internet, she is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in a personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that she will, e.g., not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing the country.


(full article online)

No, Texas Schools Don’t Require Employees to Sign a “Pro-Israel Oath”


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Hollie, et al,

The fact that we are talking about the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement is evidence that it has had some impact well into the international community.

◈  The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement "works to end international support for Israel." 
◈  The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement work to bring to the light the oppression of Palestinians. 
◈  The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement work to pressure Israel to comply with international law.​Maybe it was not as successful as the Movement's prime movers would like it to be.  And maybe the Prime Movers are not as appreciate those that have hijacked pieces of the Movement.  But it may be showing success in ways that the creators never imagined.

And if we look at other similar activities, like The Quartet on the Middle East, and for all the Millions of dollars spent on various Israeli-Palestinian Issues, in the end - 16 years later, The Quartet has not proven to be any more effective.

Success is often both relative and strangely startling. 



Hollie said:


> Is the BDS Movement Failing? Depends on Your Definition of Success.


*(COMMENT)*

Omar Barghouti, a founding member of the BDS Movement, and a Palestinian Human Rights activist _(who isn't these days)_ has outlined the focus on Israels three-tiered system of oppression against the Palestinian people: 

◈   Israel's occupation, 1967 occupation of the West Bank, Gaza, and that includes East Jerusalem; 
◈   Israel's system of racial discrimination,
 ✦  against its non-Jewish citizens, 
✦  the Palestinian citizens of Israel; ​ ◈   Israel's denial of the right of return for the refugees, Palestinian refugees,​ 
In 2010, Omar Barghouti's view is that BDS Movement, a type of non-violent campaign, is a "calling upon people of conscience around the world to boycott Israel."  This is often truncated to "coalition of Palestinian civil society groups called for people all over the world to engage in a nonviolent campaign to boycott, divest from and sanction Israel until it complies with international law;" or phasing to that effect.

And in recent years, has grown to include institutions, visitations, industry, and culture that are viewed to be complicit with Israel.  And the success or failure in this regard is yet to be determined; but, it is pointed in favor of Israel.  This is especially true since the beginning of the "March of Return" and the violence instigated at the border by the Arab Palestinians.  While the media is publishing stories originating from inside Gaza, the reality is that the world has begun to use common sense in these staged events for propaganda purposes. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”

The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.

The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.

Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?

(full article online)

Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial


----------



## Coyote

,.,n


Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going too far.  I am curious to see how it fairs in court - no one should be forced to sign such an oath, it's a total infringement of free speech.
> 
> A Texas Elementary School Speech Pathologist Refused to Sign a Pro-Israel Oath, Now Mandatory in Many States — so She Lost Her Job
> A children’s speech pathologist who has worked for the last nine years with developmentally disabled, autistic, and speech-impaired elementary school students in Austin, Texas, has been told that she can no longer work with the public school district, after she refused to sign an oath vowing that she “does not” and “will not” engage in a boycott of Israel or “otherwise tak[e] any action that is intended to inflict economic harm” on that foreign nation. A lawsuit on her behalf was filed early Monday morning in a federal court in the Western District of Texas, alleging a violation of her First Amendment right of free speech.
> 
> The child language specialist, Bahia Amawi, is a U.S. citizen who received a master’s degree in speech pathology in 1999 and, since then, has specialized in evaluations for young children with language difficulties (see video below). Amawi was born in Austria and has lived in the U.S. for the last 30 years, fluently speaks three languages (English, German, and Arabic), and has four U.S.-born American children of her own.
> 
> 
> If they come to boycott you, fire them first | Opinion
> The Israeli government headed by Benjamin Netanyahu is playing with anti-Semitic fire. And anyone who plays with fire gets burned. There’s no delicate way of warning the Jews in the world from the dangers the government is exposing them to, except perhaps to scream at the government: Have you lost your mind?
> 
> A children’s speech pathologist in Texas was fired because she refused to sign a contract that required her to pledge that she does not and will not boycott Israel or support boycotting products from West Bank settlements. This is no conspiracy theory from a new edition of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, or a new anti-Semitic cartoon posted by Yair Netanyahu. This really happened and was first reported on The Intercept site.
> 
> American citizen Bahia Amawi had been* employed for nine years* as a speech pathologist in Austin, Texas, where she worked with children ages 3-11 with special needs – autistic children and students with language difficulties. In each of the nine years she signed an employment contract,* until this year, when a new, irregular clause appeared in the contract* requiring her to pledge that she “does not currently boycott Israel” and “will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract.”
> 
> 
> 
> [ Research.....research.....research.....]
> 
> A Texas speech pathologist has recently filed suit on First Amendment grounds because a public school that hired her as a contractor asked her to sign a statement mandated by the state’s law against boycotts of Israel. When the incident was first reported in the viciously anti-Israel _Intercept_, a headline described the statement as a “pro-Israel oath.” Not only is that false, many of the details given in the article itself—which have since been repeated in many media outlets that picked up the story—are misleading or incorrect. *David E. Bernstein* sets the record straight and explains why the law does not violate freedom of speech:
> 
> Texas has a law banning state entities from contracting with businesses, including sole proprietorships, that boycott Israel. As a result, just as local governments require contractors to certify that they adhere to many other state laws—such as anti-discrimination laws and financial propriety laws—they also must certify . . . that their business does not boycott Israel. . . .
> 
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law, the school district certification applies to the _business_[of which the speech pathologist is the sole proprietor]. Contrary to what I’ve been reading all over the Internet, she is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in a personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that she will, e.g., not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing the country.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> No, Texas Schools Don’t Require Employees to Sign a “Pro-Israel Oath”
Click to expand...


Research is indeed a good idea and this a good example of how deceptive some sources are.

No one said she was asked to sign a “pro-Israel” oath.  That is one error.  The second Is this is new to her contract, applies only to Israel...not boycotts or movements against other nations or entities.

That  law has not been tested in the courts yet and I suspect it will not stand.

This is a good example of two things:  the degree to which Israel attempts to influence our laws and perceptions in this conflict and the propaganda at play attempting to downplay its effect on Americans who don’t agree with Israeli policies.  Smear them and then fire them for excersizing their rights of free speech in our country.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> ,.,n
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going too far.  I am curious to see how it fairs in court - no one should be forced to sign such an oath, it's a total infringement of free speech.
> 
> A Texas Elementary School Speech Pathologist Refused to Sign a Pro-Israel Oath, Now Mandatory in Many States — so She Lost Her Job
> A children’s speech pathologist who has worked for the last nine years with developmentally disabled, autistic, and speech-impaired elementary school students in Austin, Texas, has been told that she can no longer work with the public school district, after she refused to sign an oath vowing that she “does not” and “will not” engage in a boycott of Israel or “otherwise tak[e] any action that is intended to inflict economic harm” on that foreign nation. A lawsuit on her behalf was filed early Monday morning in a federal court in the Western District of Texas, alleging a violation of her First Amendment right of free speech.
> 
> The child language specialist, Bahia Amawi, is a U.S. citizen who received a master’s degree in speech pathology in 1999 and, since then, has specialized in evaluations for young children with language difficulties (see video below). Amawi was born in Austria and has lived in the U.S. for the last 30 years, fluently speaks three languages (English, German, and Arabic), and has four U.S.-born American children of her own.
> 
> 
> If they come to boycott you, fire them first | Opinion
> The Israeli government headed by Benjamin Netanyahu is playing with anti-Semitic fire. And anyone who plays with fire gets burned. There’s no delicate way of warning the Jews in the world from the dangers the government is exposing them to, except perhaps to scream at the government: Have you lost your mind?
> 
> A children’s speech pathologist in Texas was fired because she refused to sign a contract that required her to pledge that she does not and will not boycott Israel or support boycotting products from West Bank settlements. This is no conspiracy theory from a new edition of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, or a new anti-Semitic cartoon posted by Yair Netanyahu. This really happened and was first reported on The Intercept site.
> 
> American citizen Bahia Amawi had been* employed for nine years* as a speech pathologist in Austin, Texas, where she worked with children ages 3-11 with special needs – autistic children and students with language difficulties. In each of the nine years she signed an employment contract,* until this year, when a new, irregular clause appeared in the contract* requiring her to pledge that she “does not currently boycott Israel” and “will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract.”
> 
> 
> 
> [ Research.....research.....research.....]
> 
> A Texas speech pathologist has recently filed suit on First Amendment grounds because a public school that hired her as a contractor asked her to sign a statement mandated by the state’s law against boycotts of Israel. When the incident was first reported in the viciously anti-Israel _Intercept_, a headline described the statement as a “pro-Israel oath.” Not only is that false, many of the details given in the article itself—which have since been repeated in many media outlets that picked up the story—are misleading or incorrect. *David E. Bernstein* sets the record straight and explains why the law does not violate freedom of speech:
> 
> Texas has a law banning state entities from contracting with businesses, including sole proprietorships, that boycott Israel. As a result, just as local governments require contractors to certify that they adhere to many other state laws—such as anti-discrimination laws and financial propriety laws—they also must certify . . . that their business does not boycott Israel. . . .
> 
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law, the school district certification applies to the _business_[of which the speech pathologist is the sole proprietor]. Contrary to what I’ve been reading all over the Internet, she is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in a personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that she will, e.g., not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing the country.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> No, Texas Schools Don’t Require Employees to Sign a “Pro-Israel Oath”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Research is indeed a good idea and this a good example of how deceptive some sources are.
> 
> No one said she was asked to sign a “pro-Israel” oath.  That is one error.  The second Is this is new to her contract, applies only to Israel...not boycotts or movements against other nations or entities.
> 
> That  law has not been tested in the courts yet and I suspect it will not stand.
> 
> This is a good example of two things:  the degree to which Israel attempts to influence our laws and perceptions in this conflict and the propaganda at play attempting to downplay its effect on Americans who don’t agree with Israeli policies.  Smear them and then fire them for excersizing their rights of free speech in our country.
Click to expand...

In other words, 

The BDS movement can make anyone boycott Israel, but Israel does not have the right to fight those boycotts.

A BDS movement which targets Israel, and ONLY Israel, and has targeted Israel even before 1948, as the article above tells.

BDS is not about the Jewish "settlements" in Judea and Samaria, BDS is against Jews having any inch of their ancient homeland, and the attempt by that movement to weaken Israel via BDS actions and make the Israeli government capitulate to the Arab Muslim demands for more land.

The Arab Muslims can "influence" others, but Israel cannot.

No, the Palestinians have no lobby at all, nowhere in the world, especially in the UN, the EU and other parts of the world.

Curious.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians call for boycott of new Israeli-Palestinian mall


----------



## Sixties Fan

But at least one passer-by gives the haters a dressing down.  At the start of this video (thanks, Alex Seymour, for keeping the footage in) a man who clearly supports Israel (could he be an Israeli himself?) tells the demonizers exactly what he thinks of them.

Daphne Anson: "You're No Better Than the Nazis During the Second World War!", London Israel-Haters Told (video)


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”
> 
> The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.
> 
> The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.
> 
> Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial



BDS is boycotting products made in the settlements as a protest against Israel’s settlement policy.  If protesting settlement policies in occupied territory is discriminatory to Israeli Jews, that raises an interesting question...why are the settlements solely Jewish?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”
> 
> The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.
> 
> The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.
> 
> Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is boycotting products made in the settlements as a protest against Israel’s settlement policy.  If protesting settlement policies in occupied territory is discriminatory to Israeli Jews, that raises an interesting question...why are the settlements solely Jewish?
Click to expand...

Why are the Arab settlements in areas A and B solely Arab Muslim?

Why is Gaza solely Arab Muslim with few Christians?

Why is TranJordan (78% of Palestine)  solely Arab Muslim?


And, please, it was not "occupied" until Israel took the land in the war started by those who were occupying it, the Jordanians.

But the Jordanians were not "occupiers" of all the land from 1948 to 1967 and you cannot tell us why.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”
> 
> The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.
> 
> The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.
> 
> Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is boycotting products made in the settlements as a protest against Israel’s settlement policy.  If protesting settlement policies in occupied territory is discriminatory to Israeli Jews, that raises an interesting question...why are the settlements solely Jewish?
Click to expand...

Odd how you are not dealing with some of the issues brought up by the article like:

The existence of Boycott against Israeli goods began decades before 1967.  What was going on there, as there were no settlements and  from 1948 until 1967, there were no Jews at all in the West Bank, but the Boycotts continued.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”
> 
> The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.
> 
> The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.
> 
> Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is boycotting products made in the settlements as a protest against Israel’s settlement policy.  If protesting settlement policies in occupied territory is discriminatory to Israeli Jews, that raises an interesting question...why are the settlements solely Jewish?
Click to expand...

Why are the Palestinians calling to boycott this Mall:







Jewish and Arab customers at a Rami Levy supermarket in Jerusalem.. (photo credit: MARC ISRAEL SELLEM/THE JERUSALEM POST)


Palestinians call for boycott of new Israeli-Palestinian mall


Is this really about an "occupation" by Israel/Jews or is it about the Arab Leaders demand that there be no normalization between Arabs and Jews?

So, let me get this:

From 1948 to 1967, Jordan occupied the old Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem.  It is now in Jewish hands and annexed to the rest of Jerusalem as it should have always been. Arabs and Jews live there.

But, the Muslims having taken that quarter to themselves for that period, cannot allow the Jews to return to it, even though it was clearly the Jewish Quarter for centuries.



What is going on here?


Is East Jerusalem a Jewish "Settlement"? simple because Israel got it back after 1967?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Some think that boycotts against Jews started with Israel taking Gaza, Judea and Samaria during the war of 1967, started by the Arab countries.  But it is not so.  Here is a little history of boycotts against Jews, long before the creation of the State of Israel and the war of 1967 ]

In Palestine, the Arab leadership organized boycotts of Jewish businesses from 1929 onwards, with violence often directed at Arabs who did business with Jews.[19] The boycotts were publicized through anti-Semitic language and were accompanied by riots that the British authorities described as "clearly anti-Jewish."[20]

(full article online)

Antisemitic boycotts - Wikipedia


Anti-Jewish Boycott — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum


----------



## Sixties Fan

_What is the significance of this event?_

"A billion people watched this event. They saw all of Israel, because the race takes place outside, in the air, in the landscape, not like a soccer game that people see on a soccer field. We had a billion people who watched us without the filters that they show on the news portraying Israel as an unsafe place. Here we reached masses of people that don't care about politics and army matters; they just watch with an open mind. A lot of young people, who aren't politicians and want good experiences without filters. A billion people visited Israel through a television screen."

(full article online)

Sylvan Adams: Giro D'Italia was our answer to BDS


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”
> 
> The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.
> 
> The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.
> 
> Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is boycotting products made in the settlements as a protest against Israel’s settlement policy.  If protesting settlement policies in occupied territory is discriminatory to Israeli Jews, that raises an interesting question...why are the settlements solely Jewish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd how you are not dealing with some of the issues brought up by the article like:
> 
> The existence of Boycott against Israeli goods began decades before 1967.  What was going on there, as there were no settlements and  from 1948 until 1967, there were no Jews at all in the West Bank, but the Boycotts continued.
Click to expand...

Read your history. There were a lot of Jewish only settlements in Palestine before 1948, and more after.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”
> 
> The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.
> 
> The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.
> 
> Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is boycotting products made in the settlements as a protest against Israel’s settlement policy.  If protesting settlement policies in occupied territory is discriminatory to Israeli Jews, that raises an interesting question...why are the settlements solely Jewish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd how you are not dealing with some of the issues brought up by the article like:
> 
> The existence of Boycott against Israeli goods began decades before 1967.  What was going on there, as there were no settlements and  from 1948 until 1967, there were no Jews at all in the West Bank, but the Boycotts continued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read your history. There were a lot of Jewish only settlements in Palestine before 1948, and more after.
Click to expand...

And there were a lot of Arab, or Bedouin, or Druze only settlements before and after 1948, as well.

You play at knowing things .


----------



## Sixties Fan

An eyewitness writing in 1920 described the effect in Germany of the publication of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion:

" In Berlin I attended several meetings which were entirely devoted to the Protocols. The speaker was usually a professor, a teacher, an editor, a lawyer or someone of that kind. The audience consisted of members of the educated class, civil servants, tradesmen, former officers, ladies, above all students …. Passions were whipped up to the boiling point. There, in front of one, in the flesh, was the cause of all ills – those who had made the war and brought about the defeat and engineered the revolution, those who had conjured up all our suffering …. I observed the students. A few hours earlier they had perhaps been exerting all their mental energy in a seminar under the guidance of a world-famous scholar. … Now young blood was boiling, eyes flashed, fists clenched, hoarse voices roared applause or vengeance. _(W. K. Timmermann – Incitement in international criminal law) "_


Imagine the scene. Authority figures - often academics - riling up groups of people, often students, with lies that are meant to do only one thing: to incite the audience into hating Jews. And their methods worked - they seemed to gather "incontrovertible facts" that fed into the people's need to find a scapegoat, to find a symbol that they can channel all their hate into.

This happens, today, too.

What are BDS meetings all about, anyway? They are meant to incite the audience with lies (in this case, the Protocols are replaced with heavily edited videos and fabricated news stories) in order to get them to hate Israel, and Zionist Jews.

Like the German antisemites of the 1920s, today's Israel-bashers work hard to ensure that any information about their avowed enemies that is not wholly negative get censored, stopped, or drowned out with protests. The entire concept of accusations of "pinkwashing" and "artwashing" is meant to say that even when Israelis do something that aligns with modern liberal and moral values, it is really a nefarious plot to hide their unspeakable crimes. When Israeli Jews do something seemingly bad it is horrendous, when they do something good even that is bad. There is no room in their discourse for truth or honesty. And like then, there are enough idiots who are more than willing to fully adapt a simplistic theory of Jewish/Zionist evil to explain all the ills of the world (today including things like US police brutality, racism, colonialism, slavery, stealing organs, poisoning water, economic woes, and so forth.)

And, sometimes, the BDS meetings go full circle to attack Jews themselves, as this recent video of David Sheen blaming false and twisted interpretations of the Talmud and Jewish scholars for Israeli actions at a BDS meeting in Amsterdam:

(full article online)

A frightening parallel between German antisemites in the 1920s and BDS activists today ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The International Fencing Federation (FIE) did not do a thing to penalize him. He is still scheduled to compete in upcoming events.

Now, Alshatti is being honored by the Palestinian ambassador to Kuwait. He was presented with a commemorative gift as well as a souvenir and medal presented by the members of the Palestinian community in Kuwait to express their appreciation for his "heroic position."




The ceremony was held in front of the logo of the  Kuwait Fencing Association and the International Fencing Federation.

Apparently, the FIE is fine with people politicizing its sport and its name.

(full article online )

Kuwaiti fencer who refused to compete against an Israeli honored; International Fencing Federation silent ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”
> 
> The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.
> 
> The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.
> 
> Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is boycotting products made in the settlements as a protest against Israel’s settlement policy.  If protesting settlement policies in occupied territory is discriminatory to Israeli Jews, that raises an interesting question...why are the settlements solely Jewish?
Click to expand...


Can it be for the safety of the Israelis that their “ neighbors” are not out for their blood?  Of course not everything has to be “ racist” Look at what happened to the Fogel family.
  There have been many threads about Abbas stating “ No Israelis in Palestine” or the PLO position that Jews are not entitled to pray at the Western Wall. Don’t see you commenting or condemning that.  The double standard of the Pro Palestinian team is typical and obvious


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”
> 
> The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.
> 
> The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.
> 
> Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is boycotting products made in the settlements as a protest against Israel’s settlement policy.  If protesting settlement policies in occupied territory is discriminatory to Israeli Jews, that raises an interesting question...why are the settlements solely Jewish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd how you are not dealing with some of the issues brought up by the article like:
> 
> The existence of Boycott against Israeli goods began decades before 1967.  What was going on there, as there were no settlements and  from 1948 until 1967, there were no Jews at all in the West Bank, but the Boycotts continued.
Click to expand...

Trying to conflate the BDS movements with earlier boycotts is a false comparison.  The BDS movement is a specific movement aimed at the settlements.  Let’s try to stick with it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”
> 
> The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.
> 
> The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.
> 
> Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is boycotting products made in the settlements as a protest against Israel’s settlement policy.  If protesting settlement policies in occupied territory is discriminatory to Israeli Jews, that raises an interesting question...why are the settlements solely Jewish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd how you are not dealing with some of the issues brought up by the article like:
> 
> The existence of Boycott against Israeli goods began decades before 1967.  What was going on there, as there were no settlements and  from 1948 until 1967, there were no Jews at all in the West Bank, but the Boycotts continued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to conflate the BDS movements with earlier boycotts is a false comparison.  The BDS movement is a specific movement aimed at the settlements.  Let’s try to stick with it.
Click to expand...

That is how much you understand about it.  So be it.

Again, as the article makes very clear the Arab boycotts have existed since 1945, if not before. 

Where was the Jewish Settlements issue then?  Can you find any Arabs complaining about "Jewish Settlements in Judea and Samaria from 1920 to 1967?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Understanding this reality, the most effective counter-measure to a UN blacklist is the anti-BDS legislation passed or on the way to being passed in most US states and the federal government.  If one ignores partisan hyperbole regarding such legislation, *these laws simply update rules that have been in place since the 1970s that make it illegal for US companies to participate in the Arab Boycott that goes back to the 1920s *now that those same boycotters have hijacked the United Nations to give this age-old form of partisan warfare a veneer of global legitimacy.

Once anti-boycott laws are passed, companies (especially those more concerned with the large Arab market vs. the small Israeli one) considering participating in a UN-led boycott will have another factor to take into account: the impact such a choice will have on their relationship with the large US market.  We’ve already seen what happened to one corporation (AirBnB) that thought it would face no consequences for joining the latest version of the Arab boycott.  Given that companies are generally conservative, turning to US state and national legislators to add a counter-weight to the UN blacklist is not just a last resort, but our best choice. 

(full article online)

Changing Your Mind (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This are the people helping Boycott Israel ]

Summing up Tamika Mallory (Eldertoon) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Madrid rejects BDS


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times publishes a staff editorial headlined, “Curbing Speech in the Name of Helping Israel,” with the subheadline, “A Senate bill aims to punish those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.”
> 
> The first problem is the subheadline’s reference to “those who boycott Israel over its settlement policy.” Boycotts of Jewish products in the Land of Israel have existed since 1945, before the Jewish state even existed. The idea that this boycott is about “settlement policy” is not founded in fact, since the boycott has existed for decades regardless of whether Israel did or didn’t occupy the West Bank and regardless of whether the Israeli government in power was expanding or limiting settlement activity.
> 
> The second problem is the editorial’s framing of the matter as a threat to freedom of speech. If the Times were a consistent defender of free speech, that’d be one thing. But on issue after issue — the right of a Christian business not to cover contraception as a health benefit, the right of a wedding cake bakery not to bake a cake for a gay marriage, the right of a wealthy donor or advocacy group to spend money on political advertising — the Times has been downright dismissive of free speech concerns, and of the argument that economic choices qualify as protected free speech. In fact, when it is gays or women being discriminated against, the Times has been downright dismissive of the argument that an economic choice qualifies as protected speech. Yet when it is Israeli Jews being discriminated against by the BDS movement, the Timeseditorialists all of a sudden become free speech absolutists. It’s a double standard.
> 
> Nor is it the only double standard in the piece, which brings us to the third problem. The Times refers to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee as a “pro-Israel lobby group,” but refers to “Palestinian rights organizations.” Why aren’t the Palestinians, who do also lobby, described as lobbyists? Or why isn’t AIPAC, which does care about the rights of Israelis, described as a “rights organization”?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Seven Problems With The New York Times Pro-BDS Editorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is boycotting products made in the settlements as a protest against Israel’s settlement policy.  If protesting settlement policies in occupied territory is discriminatory to Israeli Jews, that raises an interesting question...why are the settlements solely Jewish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd how you are not dealing with some of the issues brought up by the article like:
> 
> The existence of Boycott against Israeli goods began decades before 1967.  What was going on there, as there were no settlements and  from 1948 until 1967, there were no Jews at all in the West Bank, but the Boycotts continued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to conflate the BDS movements with earlier boycotts is a false comparison.  The BDS movement is a specific movement aimed at the settlements.  Let’s try to stick with it.
Click to expand...


Oldest lie in the BDS.
Arabs boycotted Palestinian Jews long before any settlement.
It was still ta those times when Jews were known as Palestinians and Arabs only as Arabs:







Who is there on the right? Do I have a dejavu or did BDS just re-brand a 100 boycott that started against Palestinian Jews before Israel even existed?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Chris Hedges: Israel is ‘frightened’ & ‘desperate’*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Chris Hedges: Israel is ‘frightened’ & ‘desperate’*
> 
> **


RT....AGAIN.......you are still desperate Tinmore.

What happened?  Santa did not come down your chimney tonight?
Or is it over, and it is time to pass on more conspiracy theories?

There is no such thing as individuals having to sign support for Israel.

But you sure like to make believe that anti BDS moves by governments are leading to that.  Right?

But you are wrong.  Again.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Some many lies, in so few maps.

Why don't you put the maps for the Mandate for Palestine, where the whole Mandate should have gone to the Jewish people, as it is their ancient homeland, and let us watch it shrink from 100% to 22%, to 20%, with the Muslims wanting not just the "West Bank" but all of Israel as well.

Oh, wait, Abbas had that final map made for the Palestinian people 
where their "State of Palestine" (the one they do not want at all) includes ALL OF ISRAEL.

(Lots of coal in your stocking, last night, I see )


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday, UNWRA was embarrassed by UN Watch when they noticed an UNRWA tweet complimenting a terrorist as a "famed Palestinian writer."
----

But this isn't the only time UNRWA has mentioned Ghassan Kanafani.

On multiple occasions since 2010, UNRWA has partnered with the Ghassan Kanafani Cultural Center in Lebanon. In 2015 and 2016 it called the Kanafani Center a local partner,

While the Ghassan Kanafani Cultural Center indeed works with disabled people, it makes it very clear that it is anti-Israel and antisemitic, in violation of UNRWA's rules.

(full article online)

.@UNRWA also partners with NGO that says "the idea of coexistence with the Jews is absolutely heretical" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egyptian super-star Mohamed Salah has allegedly threatened to leave Premier League football club Liverpool if Arab-Israeli soccer player Moanes Dabour joins the team, Israeli media reported.

(full article online)

Egyptian soccer star Salah may quit team if Israeli player joins


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wiesenthal’s top ten list of antisemites includes Pittsburgh shooter


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ No one mentions that there were no boycotts of Israel when it won.....how many times before.  All of us sudden it is 2018...
Lets BDS !!  ]

Ireland’s Former Eurovision Winner Says Boycotting ‘Isn’t Always the Answer’ Ahead of Upcoming 2019 Contest in Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

‘NYT’ calls out AIPAC and ADL for assault on free speech criticizing Israel


----------



## Hollie

BDS Fail: 15 Arab, Islamic Countries Cooperating with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

"This is an exceptional development that attests to the sensitivity that the Qataris show toward Israelis and the Jewish world," said Rabbi Schneier. He said the Qataris sought his advice with concern for the needs of Jewish fans in everything related to kosher food. "I responded to the request with joy. The fact that our conversation took place on this subject is already amazing," Schneier said.

Whether the Qataris will set up a synagogue for Jewish fans to pray inside Schneier said: "No comment. They have left me to advise them on how to host the Jewish fans. We have begun discussing the details. Al-Thawadi told the New York Times in an interview with that Israelis will be very welcome during the Mondial games in Qatar."

------
Arabic site Mobtada is not happy, saying that Qatar, by welcoming Jews, "shows its ugly face."





(full article online)

Qatar to accommodate Jewish visitors for 2022 World Cup; Arabs upset ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

University of California chiefs oppose any BDS action by faculty


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Pro-Israel Lobby Groups Secretly Admits Cultural Boycott Is Effective, Leaked Report Shows*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Pro-Israel Lobby Groups Secretly Admits Cultural Boycott Is Effective, Leaked Report Shows*



Wishful thinking.


The Epic Failure of the BDS Cultural Boycott



Speaking of boycotts, how much welfare money has been stripped from UNRWA?


----------



## Mindful

After refusing to shake hands with Israeli players in the past, Egyptian soccer player Mohamed Salah may leave Premier League football club Liverpool if Arab-Israeli player Moanes Dabour joins the team. Leave blind hate out of sports!


JPost.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> University of California chiefs oppose any BDS action by faculty


You have no defense for Israel's crimes against humanity, so you try to silence Israel's critics.

*Biggest Stories of 2018: Israel Announced Apartheid, Shot Thousands of Civilians *
_[Israel] ... was founded on a formal racial supremacist principle that Jews must rule the state._

_After 1967, Israel acquired substantial colonial possessions in the form of the Palestinian West Bank and Gaza, in which its leaders began implementing *a classic settler colonial regime reminiscent of Apartheid South Africa*. The Israeli leadership egregiously violated international law by flooding their own citizens into a militarily occupied territory, and by extensively altering the lifeways of the occupied population. _
​Support for BDS will only increase in the coming years until the Palestinians are treated fairly and given the freedom they deserve.

_*Not only is Israel not the only democracy in the Middle East* (that distinction now belongs to Tunisia), *it isn’t a democracy at all* in the sense of a state of equal citizens able to vote for the government that rules them._​


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> University of California chiefs oppose any BDS action by faculty
> 
> 
> 
> You have no defense for Israel's crimes against humanity, so you try to silence Israel's critics.
> 
> *Biggest Stories of 2018: Israel Announced Apartheid, Shot Thousands of Civilians *
> _[Israel] ... was founded on a formal racial supremacist principle that Jews must rule the state._
> 
> _After 1967, Israel acquired substantial colonial possessions in the form of the Palestinian West Bank and Gaza, in which its leaders began implementing *a classic settler colonial regime reminiscent of Apartheid South Africa*. The Israeli leadership egregiously violated international law by flooding their own citizens into a militarily occupied territory, and by extensively altering the lifeways of the occupied population. _
> ​Support for BDS will only increase in the coming years until the Palestinians are treated fairly and given the freedom they deserve.
> 
> _*Not only is Israel not the only democracy in the Middle East* (that distinction now belongs to Tunisia), *it isn’t a democracy at all* in the sense of a state of equal citizens able to vote for the government that rules them._​
Click to expand...



_“Support for BDS will only increase in the coming years until the Palestinians are treated fairly and given the freedom they deserve”._



On the other hand, I see the BDS’ers being viewed as just another belligerent hate group. With their ties to Islamic terrorist franchises, the Islamist agenda is quite clear. 

You need some new heroes.​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Airbnb’s Lies Increase Its Legal Vulnerability


----------



## P F Tinmore

*18 Highlights of BDS Impact in 2018 *

*18 Highlights of BDS Impact in 2018*


----------



## Hollie

Study: BDS Has Zero Impact on Israeli Businesses


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Airbnb’s Lies Increase Its Legal Vulnerability


The policy is a boycott against West Bank settlements, not Jews.  If the settlements are exclusively Jewish then on has to ask why.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The movement to try to destroy Israel by strangling it economically, through boycotts and the like, is largely the creation of supporters of the Islamist group Hamas, listed as a Foreign Terrorist Organization by the U.S. Department of State. The goal of the economic assault, often openly acknowledged, is Israel's annihilation. On campuses, the chief promoters of this agenda, members of Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), follow the lead of off-campus proponents and cast Israel as a European colonial state supposedly planted in the Middle East by the West to subjugate local populations and advance imperial interests in the region.

SJP and the other drivers of the economic attack on Israel have sought to broaden their ranks by invoking their brand of intersectionality: Members of all victimized populations, particularly people touched by European colonialism, ought to join together and rally to the Palestinian cause as the world's paradigmatic example of victimization. They ought to work for the ostensibly world-repairing fix of Israel's destruction.

Many others have pointed out obvious absurdities in the composition of this anti-Israel alliance: feminist groups supporting a cause whose chief adherents routinely abuse women and subject them to enforced subservience and widespread physical, all too often murderous, assault; LGBT advocates embracing those who uniformly mete out the most horrific treatment to LGBT individuals in their midst. But the disconnects from reality go further. It was the Palestinians who were, in fact, the beneficiaries of Western colonialism.

(full article online)

The Other Intersectionality: Victims of Islamism


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airbnb’s Lies Increase Its Legal Vulnerability
> 
> 
> 
> The policy is a boycott against West Bank settlements, not Jews.
Click to expand...


Its not a policy against settlements (else Western Sahara, Northern Cyprus, Tibet, etc ....).  Its a policy specifically and exclusively against Jewish settlements in a certain place in the world.  Its a policy of boycott supporting the concept that certain places in the world must be kept clean from Jews (because Arabs demand it and not just in the "West Bank").

But, we've had this discussion before.  Let me ask you a different question.  Given that the Jewish people absolutely see this as antisemitism and "special treatment for Jews" and given that this suggests a need for more protection and security -- rather than less -- what do you think Israel should do in the face of this sort of boycott action?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*How The Split Over BDS Laws Has Come To Test The Limits Of Free Speech*
Political expression seen at stake amid rifts in community.

What began as a move by states to fight the BDS (boycott, divestment and sanctions) movement against Israel has morphed into a fight over free speech that has divided many in the Jewish community who oppose the BDS movement.

Both the Arizona and Kansas anti-BDS laws were ruled unconstitutional by federal courts after the American Civil Liberties Union sued to overturn them on the grounds of free speech. Last week, it sued Texas in behalf of four residents challenging that state’s anti-BDS law that requires government contractors to certify that they are not engaged in boycotts of Israel or territories controlled by Israel. It contended the law violates the First Amendment’s protection against government intrusion into political speech.

A separate suit was filed against the Texas law by Bahia Amawi, a speech language pathologist who has been contracting with the Pflugerville Independent School District for nine years. She has been conducting bilingual Arabic evaluations and early childhood evaluations for Arabic-speaking children. When she was presented with her school contract this year, it contained a rider that required her to sign a statement saying she does not and would not boycott Israel for the duration of the contract. She refused and was terminated.

In her suit, which also names the school district, Amawi, described by her lawyer as a Palestinian-American who has family living in the West Bank, said she “advocates for boycotts of Israel due to Israel’s continuing violations of international law in its treatment of Palestinians. … Speech and advocacy related to the Israel-Palestine conflict is core political speech on a matter of public concern entitled to the highest levels of constitutional protection.”

How The Split Over BDS Laws Has Come To Test The Limits Of Free Speech


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *How The Split Over BDS Laws Has Come To Test The Limits Of Free Speech*
> Political expression seen at stake amid rifts in community.
> 
> What began as a move by states to fight the BDS (boycott, divestment and sanctions) movement against Israel has morphed into a fight over free speech that has divided many in the Jewish community who oppose the BDS movement.
> 
> Both the Arizona and Kansas anti-BDS laws were ruled unconstitutional by federal courts after the American Civil Liberties Union sued to overturn them on the grounds of free speech. Last week, it sued Texas in behalf of four residents challenging that state’s anti-BDS law that requires government contractors to certify that they are not engaged in boycotts of Israel or territories controlled by Israel. It contended the law violates the First Amendment’s protection against government intrusion into political speech.
> 
> A separate suit was filed against the Texas law by Bahia Amawi, a speech language pathologist who has been contracting with the Pflugerville Independent School District for nine years. She has been conducting bilingual Arabic evaluations and early childhood evaluations for Arabic-speaking children. When she was presented with her school contract this year, it contained a rider that required her to sign a statement saying she does not and would not boycott Israel for the duration of the contract. She refused and was terminated.
> 
> In her suit, which also names the school district, Amawi, described by her lawyer as a Palestinian-American who has family living in the West Bank, said she “advocates for boycotts of Israel due to Israel’s continuing violations of international law in its treatment of Palestinians. … Speech and advocacy related to the Israel-Palestine conflict is core political speech on a matter of public concern entitled to the highest levels of constitutional protection.”
> 
> How The Split Over BDS Laws Has Come To Test The Limits Of Free Speech



Ironic how “free speech” tends to be one-sided in favor of the Islamic Entity.


Top Entertainment Industry Execs Condemn BDS Threats to Sue Netflix Over Israeli Series ‘Fauda’


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> _*Not only is Israel not the only democracy in the Middle East* (that distinction now belongs to Tunisia), *it isn’t a democracy at all* in the sense of a state of equal citizens able to vote for the government that rules them._​




Big lies don't cost too much.

Israel is only 0.2 below the USA on the democracy index, along with most European countries.
as well as the 11th happiest country in the world.

Tunisia is whole 1.66 points below USA  and 111th place in the happiness index.

EIU Democracy Index 2017
World Happiness Report - Wikipedia


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airbnb’s Lies Increase Its Legal Vulnerability
> 
> 
> 
> The policy is a boycott against West Bank settlements, not Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a policy against settlements (else Western Sahara, Northern Cyprus, Tibet, etc ....).  Its a policy specifically and exclusively against Jewish settlements in a certain place in the world.  Its a policy of boycott supporting the concept that certain places in the world must be kept clean from Jews (because Arabs demand it and not just in the "West Bank").
Click to expand...


That is like saying the boycotts against South Africa were not really about Apartheid otherwise they would have boycotted similar systems in other countries such as Rhodesia.  You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.  That means if one opposes a policy settlement building in occupied/disputed territories in Palestine that opposition is an opposition to Jews living there.  That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.

When you make it about Jews then let me flip the question back to you.  The settlement program is almost exclusively Jewish.  Isrsel is not building non-Jewish settlements in Area C are they?  So is it a policy that ONLY Jews are allowed to move in and build settlements?



> But, we've had this discussion before.  Let me ask you a different question.  Given that the Jewish people absolutely see this as antisemitism and "special treatment for Jews" and given that this suggests a need for more protection and security -- rather than less -- what do you think Israel should do in the face of this sort of boycott action?



From THEIR perspective I would do exactly what they are doing.  Fighting it, and exposing the antisemitic elements that are attracted to it for what  they are in some cases, and working with other nations to end it.

But you refer to the Jewish People as if they all stand behind this.  Do they?  Do a majority support the settlements?  I do not think so.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airbnb’s Lies Increase Its Legal Vulnerability
> 
> 
> 
> The policy is a boycott against West Bank settlements, not Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a policy against settlements (else Western Sahara, Northern Cyprus, Tibet, etc ....).  Its a policy specifically and exclusively against Jewish settlements in a certain place in the world.  Its a policy of boycott supporting the concept that certain places in the world must be kept clean from Jews (because Arabs demand it and not just in the "West Bank").
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is like saying the boycotts against South Africa were not really about Apartheid otherwise they would have boycotted similar systems in other countries such as Rhodesia.  You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.  That means if one opposes a policy settlement building in occupied/disputed territories in Palestine that opposition is an opposition to Jews living there.  That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> When you make it about Jews then let me flip the question back to you.  The settlement program is almost exclusively Jewish.  Isrsel is not building non-Jewish settlements in Area C are they?  So is it a policy that ONLY Jews are allowed to move in and build settlements?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we've had this discussion before.  Let me ask you a different question.  Given that the Jewish people absolutely see this as antisemitism and "special treatment for Jews" and given that this suggests a need for more protection and security -- rather than less -- what do you think Israel should do in the face of this sort of boycott action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From THEIR perspective I would do exactly what they are doing.  Fighting it, and exposing the antisemitic elements that are attracted to it for what  they are in some cases, and working with other nations to end it.
> 
> But you refer to the Jewish People as if they all stand behind this.  Do they?  Do a majority support the settlements?  I do not think so.
Click to expand...


Regurgitating Al-Jazeerah talking points to the letter...mah
It is about Jews, it's clear as daylight, no matter how much quasi-intellectual trickery You imply.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, Sixties Fan, et al,

Yes, to the question...



Coyote said:


> But you refer to the Jewish People as if they all stand behind this.  Do they?  Do a majority support the settlements?  I do not think so.


*(COMMENT)*

The thing that confuses most people's about the End Game.   When the dust clears, what is the expectation?  Will the Settlements have been a good idea.?

The answer too these simple questions will determine the next steps.

*(CURIOSITY)*

IF the Israelis decided to withdraw all the settlements; how would that be accomplished?  What would a safe and orderly withdraw look like?  Remember, the Arab Palestinians kept attacking the Israeli's all through the 2005 withdraw. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Yes, to the question...
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you refer to the Jewish People as if they all stand behind this.  Do they?  Do a majority support the settlements?  I do not think so.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The thing that confuses most people's about the End Game.   When the dust clears, what is the expectation?  Will the Settlements have been a good idea.?
> 
> The answer too these simple questions will determine the next steps.
> 
> *(CURIOSITY)*
> 
> IF the Israelis decided to withdraw all the settlements; how would that be accomplished?  What would a safe and orderly withdraw look like?  Remember, the Arab Palestinians kept attacking the Israeli's all through the 2005 withdraw.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why should the Jews withdraw from their ancient homeland, when 80% has already been taken away from them by the Jordanians and Palestinians?

When does the Jewish withdrawal end, and the Arabs/Muslims need for real peace begin, instead of their endless Islamic game or.....we will take our time, until the enemy gives up, as in the time of Mohammad?

Are Jews going to withdraw from Judea, Samaria and the old Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem, and give them to the Arabs?  Let the Arabs have that land again, as it was from 1948 to 1967?  Absolutely Not !!!

Israel has learned the lesson from withdrawing from Gaza without a Peace treaty.  It gave up land for endless rockets and attacks on its population.

No more.


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Yes, to the question...
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you refer to the Jewish People as if they all stand behind this.  Do they?  Do a majority support the settlements?  I do not think so.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The thing that confuses most people's about the End Game.   When the dust clears, what is the expectation?  Will the Settlements have been a good idea.?
> 
> The answer too these simple questions will determine the next steps.
> 
> *(CURIOSITY)*
> 
> IF the Israelis decided to withdraw all the settlements; how would that be accomplished?  What would a safe and orderly withdraw look like?  Remember, the Arab Palestinians kept attacking the Israeli's all through the 2005 withdraw.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The thing is, Israel cant withdraw from all it's settlements (if by that you mean expelling all those thousands of people).  It would be a humanitarian nightmare for those settlements that are large urban long established areas.  But it CAN stop retroactively legalizing illegal ones, it CAN stop expanding them, it CAN stop supporting illegal ones.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.



Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.  

When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airbnb’s Lies Increase Its Legal Vulnerability
> 
> 
> 
> The policy is a boycott against West Bank settlements, not Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a policy against settlements (else Western Sahara, Northern Cyprus, Tibet, etc ....).  Its a policy specifically and exclusively against Jewish settlements in a certain place in the world.  Its a policy of boycott supporting the concept that certain places in the world must be kept clean from Jews (because Arabs demand it and not just in the "West Bank").
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is like saying the boycotts against South Africa were not really about Apartheid otherwise they would have boycotted similar systems in other countries such as Rhodesia.  You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.  That means if one opposes a policy settlement building in occupied/disputed territories in Palestine that opposition is an opposition to Jews living there.  That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> When you make it about Jews then let me flip the question back to you.  The settlement program is almost exclusively Jewish.  Isrsel is not building non-Jewish settlements in Area C are they?  So is it a policy that ONLY Jews are allowed to move in and build settlements?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we've had this discussion before.  Let me ask you a different question.  Given that the Jewish people absolutely see this as antisemitism and "special treatment for Jews" and given that this suggests a need for more protection and security -- rather than less -- what do you think Israel should do in the face of this sort of boycott action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From THEIR perspective I would do exactly what they are doing.  Fighting it, and exposing the antisemitic elements that are attracted to it for what  they are in some cases, and working with other nations to end it.
> 
> But you refer to the Jewish People as if they all stand behind this.  Do they?  Do a majority support the settlements?  I do not think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regurgitating Al-Jazeerah talking points to the letter...mah
> It is about Jews, it's clear as daylight, no matter how much quasi-intellectual trickery You imply.
Click to expand...

So how come the settlements are Jewish only?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
Click to expand...

Yet the settlements are Jewish only.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.



I think it is you with the dishonest argument.  

Are you suggesting that it is totally fine for Israel to build communities in Area C on any land which does not "belong" to the small existing Arab Palestinian communities?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
Click to expand...

All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.

In some cases, though, it is mixed population

Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters


But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.

The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airbnb’s Lies Increase Its Legal Vulnerability
> 
> 
> 
> The policy is a boycott against West Bank settlements, not Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a policy against settlements (else Western Sahara, Northern Cyprus, Tibet, etc ....).  Its a policy specifically and exclusively against Jewish settlements in a certain place in the world.  Its a policy of boycott supporting the concept that certain places in the world must be kept clean from Jews (because Arabs demand it and not just in the "West Bank").
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is like saying the boycotts against South Africa were not really about Apartheid otherwise they would have boycotted similar systems in other countries such as Rhodesia.  You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.  That means if one opposes a policy settlement building in occupied/disputed territories in Palestine that opposition is an opposition to Jews living there.  That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> When you make it about Jews then let me flip the question back to you.  The settlement program is almost exclusively Jewish.  Isrsel is not building non-Jewish settlements in Area C are they?  So is it a policy that ONLY Jews are allowed to move in and build settlements?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we've had this discussion before.  Let me ask you a different question.  Given that the Jewish people absolutely see this as antisemitism and "special treatment for Jews" and given that this suggests a need for more protection and security -- rather than less -- what do you think Israel should do in the face of this sort of boycott action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From THEIR perspective I would do exactly what they are doing.  Fighting it, and exposing the antisemitic elements that are attracted to it for what  they are in some cases, and working with other nations to end it.
> 
> But you refer to the Jewish People as if they all stand behind this.  Do they?  Do a majority support the settlements?  I do not think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regurgitating Al-Jazeerah talking points to the letter...mah
> It is about Jews, it's clear as daylight, no matter how much quasi-intellectual trickery You imply.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how come the settlements are Jewish only?
Click to expand...


The same way Arab settlements are Arab only.
Only difference settlements like Tel-Aviv have lots of Arabs once they're allowed to grow, the Arab settlements are totally exclusive.

BDS is not about the settlements, it's about erasing  the Jewish state in any shape or form and assaulting uninvolved Jews around the world.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is you with the dishonest argument.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it is totally fine for Israel to build communities in Area C on any land which does not "belong" to the small existing Arab Palestinian communities?
Click to expand...

Nope.

I have said this before already.  Those who lived there when the area was taken should continue on.  Outsiders, whether Jewish or Arab, should not be immigrating in until it's status is resolved.


----------



## Coyote

Wh


rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The policy is a boycott against West Bank settlements, not Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a policy against settlements (else Western Sahara, Northern Cyprus, Tibet, etc ....).  Its a policy specifically and exclusively against Jewish settlements in a certain place in the world.  Its a policy of boycott supporting the concept that certain places in the world must be kept clean from Jews (because Arabs demand it and not just in the "West Bank").
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is like saying the boycotts against South Africa were not really about Apartheid otherwise they would have boycotted similar systems in other countries such as Rhodesia.  You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.  That means if one opposes a policy settlement building in occupied/disputed territories in Palestine that opposition is an opposition to Jews living there.  That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> When you make it about Jews then let me flip the question back to you.  The settlement program is almost exclusively Jewish.  Isrsel is not building non-Jewish settlements in Area C are they?  So is it a policy that ONLY Jews are allowed to move in and build settlements?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we've had this discussion before.  Let me ask you a different question.  Given that the Jewish people absolutely see this as antisemitism and "special treatment for Jews" and given that this suggests a need for more protection and security -- rather than less -- what do you think Israel should do in the face of this sort of boycott action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From THEIR perspective I would do exactly what they are doing.  Fighting it, and exposing the antisemitic elements that are attracted to it for what  they are in some cases, and working with other nations to end it.
> 
> But you refer to the Jewish People as if they all stand behind this.  Do they?  Do a majority support the settlements?  I do not think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regurgitating Al-Jazeerah talking points to the letter...mah
> It is about Jews, it's clear as daylight, no matter how much quasi-intellectual trickery You imply.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how come the settlements are Jewish only?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way Arab settlements are Arab only. Only difference settlements like Tel-Aviv have lots of Arabs once they're allowed to grow, the Arab settlements are totally exclusive.
> 
> BDS is not about the settlements, it's about erasing  the Jewish state in any shape or form and assaulting uninvolved Jews around the world.
Click to expand...

What Arab settlements have been built in Area C?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.



Well, no.  Its far more complicated than that.  

Like ALL OF ISRAEL, both Jews and Arabs live in Area C.  They tend to live in segregated towns and the reasons for that are many and complicated:  security concerns, intifadas, competing national liberation movements, deeply held discrimination on both sides, agricultural lifestyles vs. urban lifestyles, family ties, religious motivations...I can go on and on and on, but you get the idea.  

There is absolutely nothing, in law, preventing Arab Israelis from buying a home, a piece of land, an apartment or an entire city-sized parcel to build in Area C.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Wh
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a policy against settlements (else Western Sahara, Northern Cyprus, Tibet, etc ....).  Its a policy specifically and exclusively against Jewish settlements in a certain place in the world.  Its a policy of boycott supporting the concept that certain places in the world must be kept clean from Jews (because Arabs demand it and not just in the "West Bank").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is like saying the boycotts against South Africa were not really about Apartheid otherwise they would have boycotted similar systems in other countries such as Rhodesia.  You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.  That means if one opposes a policy settlement building in occupied/disputed territories in Palestine that opposition is an opposition to Jews living there.  That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> When you make it about Jews then let me flip the question back to you.  The settlement program is almost exclusively Jewish.  Isrsel is not building non-Jewish settlements in Area C are they?  So is it a policy that ONLY Jews are allowed to move in and build settlements?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we've had this discussion before.  Let me ask you a different question.  Given that the Jewish people absolutely see this as antisemitism and "special treatment for Jews" and given that this suggests a need for more protection and security -- rather than less -- what do you think Israel should do in the face of this sort of boycott action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From THEIR perspective I would do exactly what they are doing.  Fighting it, and exposing the antisemitic elements that are attracted to it for what  they are in some cases, and working with other nations to end it.
> 
> But you refer to the Jewish People as if they all stand behind this.  Do they?  Do a majority support the settlements?  I do not think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regurgitating Al-Jazeerah talking points to the letter...mah
> It is about Jews, it's clear as daylight, no matter how much quasi-intellectual trickery You imply.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how come the settlements are Jewish only?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way Arab settlements are Arab only. Only difference settlements like Tel-Aviv have lots of Arabs once they're allowed to grow, the Arab settlements are totally exclusive.
> 
> BDS is not about the settlements, it's about erasing  the Jewish state in any shape or form and assaulting uninvolved Jews around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Arab settlements have been built in Area C?
Click to expand...

It's not about Area C, it's about "no Jewish state anywhere".
You know this, don't pretend.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is you with the dishonest argument.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it is totally fine for Israel to build communities in Area C on any land which does not "belong" to the small existing Arab Palestinian communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I have said this before already.  Those who lived there when the area was taken should continue on.  Outsiders, whether Jewish or Arab, should not be immigrating in until it's status is resolved.
Click to expand...


Right.  So your previous argument was dishonest.  It has nothing at all to do with questionable or illegal means of obtaining land from resident communities.  

Lived in the area when it was "taken" when?  And why that specific time period?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> What Arab settlements have been built in Area C?



It is my understanding that there are several places where growing Area B communities have encroached upon Area C.  Why is no one making a fuss about those "illegal settlements"?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
Click to expand...

Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.

There are Christians living in Area B and C.

What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:

Wikipedia
*Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.

What settlements are those?


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no.  Its far more complicated than that.
> 
> Like ALL OF ISRAEL, both Jews and Arabs live in Area C.  They tend to live in segregated towns and the reasons for that are many and complicated:  security concerns, intifadas, competing national liberation movements, deeply held discrimination on both sides, agricultural lifestyles vs. urban lifestyles, family ties, religious motivations...I can go on and on and on, but you get the idea.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing, in law, preventing Arab Israelis from buying a home, a piece of land, an apartment or an entire city-sized parcel to build in Area C.
Click to expand...


As far as I understand, an it may be overly simplistic but Israelis don't purchase lands, they lease it from the state for a max of 50 years. For example,  the Zinati family applies for their lands exactly as the kibbutz that has been build on land previously owned by them under the Ottomans.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Arab settlements have been built in Area C?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that there are several places where growing Area B communities have encroached upon Area C.  Why is no one making a fuss about those "illegal settlements"?
Click to expand...


As in urban sprawl?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is you with the dishonest argument.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it is totally fine for Israel to build communities in Area C on any land which does not "belong" to the small existing Arab Palestinian communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I have said this before already.  Those who lived there when the area was taken should continue on.  Outsiders, whether Jewish or Arab, should not be immigrating in until it's status is resolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  So your previous argument was dishonest.  It has nothing at all to do with questionable or illegal means of obtaining land from resident communities.
> 
> Lived in the area when it was "taken" when?  And why that specific time period?
Click to expand...

How was it it dishonest?  It was my opinion.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is you with the dishonest argument.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it is totally fine for Israel to build communities in Area C on any land which does not "belong" to the small existing Arab Palestinian communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I have said this before already.  Those who lived there when the area was taken should continue on.  Outsiders, whether Jewish or Arab, should not be immigrating in until it's status is resolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  So your previous argument was dishonest.  It has nothing at all to do with questionable or illegal means of obtaining land from resident communities.
> 
> Lived in the area when it was "taken" when?  And why that specific time period?
Click to expand...


Because it was in that time period that it became occupied territory.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no.  Its far more complicated than that.
> 
> Like ALL OF ISRAEL, both Jews and Arabs live in Area C.  They tend to live in segregated towns and the reasons for that are many and complicated:  security concerns, intifadas, competing national liberation movements, deeply held discrimination on both sides, agricultural lifestyles vs. urban lifestyles, family ties, religious motivations...I can go on and on and on, but you get the idea.
> 
> *There is absolutely nothing, in law, preventing Arab Israelis from buying a home, a piece of land, an apartment or an entire city-sized parcel to build in Area C*.
Click to expand...


Yet they cant.  You know that as well as I do.  They cant get the permits.  If they build an illegal community it is NOT supplied with infratructure by the Israeli government and is far more likely to be torn down.

How many Arab settlements have been created in Area C since it became Area C?

How many Arabs from outside Area C have been allowed to move in and create new communitees?

You say BDS targets Jews only when it targets settlements yet the settlements themselves are primarily for Jews only.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
Click to expand...

A very small number of what?? in East Jerusalem.  

Yes, there are Christians living in Bethlehem, etc, but they are moving out, slowing and surely.  Why would that be, because it is not because of Israel or Jews forcing them out.

Settlements is just a word for cities, towns, villages.

Areas A and B are all Arab "settlements".  Arabs who Settled in those areas between 1948 and 1967, or even before that, since it is the Jews who were expelled from Judea and Samaria and not the Arabs in 1948.  Christians also live in those settlements, cities, town, call them what one will.  But it is the Jews who were expelled from all of those areas, from their cities in those areas in 1948.
Just as only Jews were expelled from TranJordan in 1925.

What "Palestinian Lands"  "Occupied" by Israel?

Why weren't those same lands "Occupied" by Jordan between 1948 and 1967, but only "Occupied" once Israel won those areas in a war Jordan decided to enter in 1967, and lost?

I do not see the "Palestinian" uproar over those lands before 1967.
Quite the opposite.
The PLO itself states that the only lands they were going after, in 1964, were the lands very much described as .......Israel.  Nothing else.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Israeli settlements are civilian communities_*inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories,* which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​


_
_
There are absolutely NO communities inhabited by Israeli citizens built on lands within the PALESTINIAN TERRITORIES (Areas A and B).  Area C is DISPUTED and as such is NOT a "Palestinian territory".  Start there.  
_
_​


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small number of what?? in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Yes, there are Christians living in Bethlehem, etc, but they are moving out, slowing and surely.  Why would that be, because it is not because of Israel or Jews forcing them out.
> 
> Settlements is just a word for cities, towns, villages.
> 
> Areas A and B are all Arab "settlements".  Arabs who Settled in those areas between 1948 and 1967, or even before that, since it is the Jews who were expelled from Judea and Samaria and not the Arabs in 1948.  Christians also live in those settlements, cities, town, call them what one will.  But it is the Jews who were expelled from all of those areas, from their cities in those areas in 1948.
> Just as only Jews were expelled from TranJordan in 1925.
> 
> What "Palestinian Lands"  "Occupied" by Israel?
> 
> Why weren't those same lands "Occupied" by Jordan between 1948 and 1967, but only "Occupied" once Israel won those areas in a war Jordan decided to enter in 1967, and lost?
> 
> I do not see the "Palestinian" uproar over those lands before 1967.
> Quite the opposite.
> The PLO itself states that the only lands they were going after, in 1964, were the lands very much described as .......Israel.  Nothing else.
Click to expand...


The Jordan occupation isn't talked about much, I've noticed.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
Click to expand...


A question based on a false premise and definition.
Arab settlements are the likes of the Bedouin communities that we have heard on the news recently, and other UN illegally established Arab communities on land that was vested with Jewish sovereignty under international law.

Going to deny they exist?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is you with the dishonest argument.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it is totally fine for Israel to build communities in Area C on any land which does not "belong" to the small existing Arab Palestinian communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I have said this before already.  Those who lived there when the area was taken should continue on.  Outsiders, whether Jewish or Arab, should not be immigrating in until it's status is resolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  So your previous argument was dishonest.  It has nothing at all to do with questionable or illegal means of obtaining land from resident communities.
> 
> Lived in the area when it was "taken" when?  And why that specific time period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was in that time period that it became occupied territory.
Click to expand...

As I said.....It is only "Occupied" when it is by Israel, and not by Jordan.

Funny how that works


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mindful said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small number of what?? in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Yes, there are Christians living in Bethlehem, etc, but they are moving out, slowing and surely.  Why would that be, because it is not because of Israel or Jews forcing them out.
> 
> Settlements is just a word for cities, towns, villages.
> 
> Areas A and B are all Arab "settlements".  Arabs who Settled in those areas between 1948 and 1967, or even before that, since it is the Jews who were expelled from Judea and Samaria and not the Arabs in 1948.  Christians also live in those settlements, cities, town, call them what one will.  But it is the Jews who were expelled from all of those areas, from their cities in those areas in 1948.
> Just as only Jews were expelled from TranJordan in 1925.
> 
> What "Palestinian Lands"  "Occupied" by Israel?
> 
> Why weren't those same lands "Occupied" by Jordan between 1948 and 1967, but only "Occupied" once Israel won those areas in a war Jordan decided to enter in 1967, and lost?
> 
> I do not see the "Palestinian" uproar over those lands before 1967.
> Quite the opposite.
> The PLO itself states that the only lands they were going after, in 1964, were the lands very much described as .......Israel.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jordan occupation isn't talked about much, I've noticed.
Click to expand...

They get "immunity" for being Arabs and Muslims


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small number of what?? in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Yes, there are Christians living in Bethlehem, etc, but they are moving out, slowing and surely.  Why would that be, because it is not because of Israel or Jews forcing them out.
> 
> Settlements is just a word for cities, towns, villages.
> 
> Areas A and B are all Arab "settlements".  Arabs who Settled in those areas between 1948 and 1967, or even before that, since it is the Jews who were expelled from Judea and Samaria and not the Arabs in 1948.  Christians also live in those settlements, cities, town, call them what one will.  But it is the Jews who were expelled from all of those areas, from their cities in those areas in 1948.
> Just as only Jews were expelled from TranJordan in 1925.
> 
> What "Palestinian Lands"  "Occupied" by Israel?
> 
> Why weren't those same lands "Occupied" by Jordan between 1948 and 1967, but only "Occupied" once Israel won those areas in a war Jordan decided to enter in 1967, and lost?
> 
> I do not see the "Palestinian" uproar over those lands before 1967.
> Quite the opposite.
> The PLO itself states that the only lands they were going after, in 1964, were the lands very much described as .......Israel.  Nothing else.
Click to expand...

No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small number of what?? in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Yes, there are Christians living in Bethlehem, etc, but they are moving out, slowing and surely.  Why would that be, because it is not because of Israel or Jews forcing them out.
> 
> Settlements is just a word for cities, towns, villages.
> 
> Areas A and B are all Arab "settlements".  Arabs who Settled in those areas between 1948 and 1967, or even before that, since it is the Jews who were expelled from Judea and Samaria and not the Arabs in 1948.  Christians also live in those settlements, cities, town, call them what one will.  But it is the Jews who were expelled from all of those areas, from their cities in those areas in 1948.
> Just as only Jews were expelled from TranJordan in 1925.
> 
> What "Palestinian Lands"  "Occupied" by Israel?
> 
> Why weren't those same lands "Occupied" by Jordan between 1948 and 1967, but only "Occupied" once Israel won those areas in a war Jordan decided to enter in 1967, and lost?
> 
> I do not see the "Palestinian" uproar over those lands before 1967.
> Quite the opposite.
> The PLO itself states that the only lands they were going after, in 1964, were the lands very much described as .......Israel.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.
Click to expand...


What is more organic than Jews settling in Judea?
The most natural human behavior.

You're obsessed with singling out a single ethnic group in that land no less than those extremists You condemn.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are essentially saying that one must oppose all such actions across the world or you are guilty of picking on just one ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A question based on a false premise and definition.
> Arab settlements are the likes of the Bedouin communities that we have heard on the news recently, and other UN illegally established Arab communities on land that was vested with Jewish sovereignty under international law.
> 
> Going to deny they exist?
Click to expand...


Did the Bedouin immigrate into that area to build communitees?

Which illegal UN communitees and where?

Why are there no legal new Arab commu itees there?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> 
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small number of what?? in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Yes, there are Christians living in Bethlehem, etc, but they are moving out, slowing and surely.  Why would that be, because it is not because of Israel or Jews forcing them out.
> 
> Settlements is just a word for cities, towns, villages.
> 
> Areas A and B are all Arab "settlements".  Arabs who Settled in those areas between 1948 and 1967, or even before that, since it is the Jews who were expelled from Judea and Samaria and not the Arabs in 1948.  Christians also live in those settlements, cities, town, call them what one will.  But it is the Jews who were expelled from all of those areas, from their cities in those areas in 1948.
> Just as only Jews were expelled from TranJordan in 1925.
> 
> What "Palestinian Lands"  "Occupied" by Israel?
> 
> Why weren't those same lands "Occupied" by Jordan between 1948 and 1967, but only "Occupied" once Israel won those areas in a war Jordan decided to enter in 1967, and lost?
> 
> I do not see the "Palestinian" uproar over those lands before 1967.
> Quite the opposite.
> The PLO itself states that the only lands they were going after, in 1964, were the lands very much described as .......Israel.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more organic than Jews settling in Judea?
> The most natural human behavior.
> 
> You're obsessed with singling out a single ethnic group, that's why they gather in separate groups.
Click to expand...


So it is perfectly fine then fir Arabs to move in create new communitees and settle in Judea?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fundementally dishonest argument.  The opposition is to a nation's policy of building large scale communitees that often include questionably legal or even illegal means of obtaining land from resident communitees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is you with the dishonest argument.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it is totally fine for Israel to build communities in Area C on any land which does not "belong" to the small existing Arab Palestinian communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I have said this before already.  Those who lived there when the area was taken should continue on.  Outsiders, whether Jewish or Arab, should not be immigrating in until it's status is resolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  So your previous argument was dishonest.  It has nothing at all to do with questionable or illegal means of obtaining land from resident communities.
> 
> Lived in the area when it was "taken" when?  And why that specific time period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was in that time period that it became occupied territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said.....It is only "Occupied" when it is by Israel, and not by Jordan.
> 
> Funny how that works
Click to expand...

is Jordan still occupying it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is you with the dishonest argument.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it is totally fine for Israel to build communities in Area C on any land which does not "belong" to the small existing Arab Palestinian communities?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I have said this before already.  Those who lived there when the area was taken should continue on.  Outsiders, whether Jewish or Arab, should not be immigrating in until it's status is resolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  So your previous argument was dishonest.  It has nothing at all to do with questionable or illegal means of obtaining land from resident communities.
> 
> Lived in the area when it was "taken" when?  And why that specific time period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was in that time period that it became occupied territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said.....It is only "Occupied" when it is by Israel, and not by Jordan.
> 
> Funny how that works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is Jordan still occupying it?
Click to expand...

You do love to miss the point.  But you do know the point I made, don't you?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly this.  This is exactly what I am saying.
> 
> When one holds a general policy of say, not doing business in places under settlement, but then applies that policy ONLY to Israel and not to all the other places of settlement in the world, you can no longer pretend that it doesn't have anything to do with the special treatment of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A question based on a false premise and definition.
> Arab settlements are the likes of the Bedouin communities that we have heard on the news recently, and other UN illegally established Arab communities on land that was vested with Jewish sovereignty under international law.
> 
> Going to deny they exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the Bedouin immigrate into that area to build communitees?
> 
> Which illegal UN communitees and where?
> 
> Why are there no legal new Arab commu itees there?
Click to expand...


Yes,

In Judea,

there are, You're spreading deception.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I have said this before already.  Those who lived there when the area was taken should continue on.  Outsiders, whether Jewish or Arab, should not be immigrating in until it's status is resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So your previous argument was dishonest.  It has nothing at all to do with questionable or illegal means of obtaining land from resident communities.
> 
> Lived in the area when it was "taken" when?  And why that specific time period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was in that time period that it became occupied territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said.....It is only "Occupied" when it is by Israel, and not by Jordan.
> 
> Funny how that works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is Jordan still occupying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do love to miss the point.  But you do know the point I made, don't you?
Click to expand...

Yup.  You are trying to create a false equivalency with an event that took place during the break up of the mandate and the 1948 War ... 70 years ago.

I dont see how that is relevent.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> 
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A question based on a false premise and definition.
> Arab settlements are the likes of the Bedouin communities that we have heard on the news recently, and other UN illegally established Arab communities on land that was vested with Jewish sovereignty under international law.
> 
> Going to deny they exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the Bedouin immigrate into that area to build communitees?
> 
> Which illegal UN communitees and where?
> 
> Why are there no legal new Arab commu itees there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> In Judea,
> 
> there are, You're spreading deception.
Click to expand...

OMG that is it? 

One pathetic bunch of houses? 

I was expecting this...





I think it is you who are being deceptive.  Not surprising. 

How many Arab settlements have been alliwed to be built in Judea?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small number of what?? in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Yes, there are Christians living in Bethlehem, etc, but they are moving out, slowing and surely.  Why would that be, because it is not because of Israel or Jews forcing them out.
> 
> Settlements is just a word for cities, towns, villages.
> 
> Areas A and B are all Arab "settlements".  Arabs who Settled in those areas between 1948 and 1967, or even before that, since it is the Jews who were expelled from Judea and Samaria and not the Arabs in 1948.  Christians also live in those settlements, cities, town, call them what one will.  But it is the Jews who were expelled from all of those areas, from their cities in those areas in 1948.
> Just as only Jews were expelled from TranJordan in 1925.
> 
> What "Palestinian Lands"  "Occupied" by Israel?
> 
> Why weren't those same lands "Occupied" by Jordan between 1948 and 1967, but only "Occupied" once Israel won those areas in a war Jordan decided to enter in 1967, and lost?
> 
> I do not see the "Palestinian" uproar over those lands before 1967.
> Quite the opposite.
> The PLO itself states that the only lands they were going after, in 1964, were the lands very much described as .......Israel.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more organic than Jews settling in Judea?
> The most natural human behavior.
> 
> You're obsessed with singling out a single ethnic group, that's why they gather in separate groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it is perfectly fine then fir Arabs to move in create new communitees and settle in Judea?
Click to expand...


Israeli Arabs?
I'm not sure their families would approve, most likely it endangers their parents and family in their home villages. 

But Arabs living in Jewish settlements in the next decades is inevitable, they already go there to study, it will be like Tel-Aviv only more traditional.

It's the Arab settlements that stay totally exclusive.


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the settlements are Jewish only.
> 
> 
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small number of what?? in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Yes, there are Christians living in Bethlehem, etc, but they are moving out, slowing and surely.  Why would that be, because it is not because of Israel or Jews forcing them out.
> 
> Settlements is just a word for cities, towns, villages.
> 
> Areas A and B are all Arab "settlements".  Arabs who Settled in those areas between 1948 and 1967, or even before that, since it is the Jews who were expelled from Judea and Samaria and not the Arabs in 1948.  Christians also live in those settlements, cities, town, call them what one will.  But it is the Jews who were expelled from all of those areas, from their cities in those areas in 1948.
> Just as only Jews were expelled from TranJordan in 1925.
> 
> What "Palestinian Lands"  "Occupied" by Israel?
> 
> Why weren't those same lands "Occupied" by Jordan between 1948 and 1967, but only "Occupied" once Israel won those areas in a war Jordan decided to enter in 1967, and lost?
> 
> I do not see the "Palestinian" uproar over those lands before 1967.
> Quite the opposite.
> The PLO itself states that the only lands they were going after, in 1964, were the lands very much described as .......Israel.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jordan occupation isn't talked about much, I've noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get "immunity" for being Arabs and Muslims
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So your previous argument was dishonest.  It has nothing at all to do with questionable or illegal means of obtaining land from resident communities.
> 
> Lived in the area when it was "taken" when?  And why that specific time period?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was in that time period that it became occupied territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said.....It is only "Occupied" when it is by Israel, and not by Jordan.
> 
> Funny how that works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is Jordan still occupying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do love to miss the point.  But you do know the point I made, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  You are trying to create a false equivalency with an event that took place during the break up of the mandate and the 1948 War ... 70 years ago.
> 
> I dont see how that is relevent.
Click to expand...

And the problem will continue to be....your inability to see things for what they are, for what they were, for how they are manipulated to make the Jews "Occupiers", but any Arabs "the rightful owners of any land within the Mandate for Palestine".


Where was " Palestinian land"  in the PLO charters of 1964?
What did the PLO mean by :

*Article 1.* Palestine is an Arab homeland bound by strong national ties to the rest of the Arab Countries and which together form the large Arab homeland. 

*Article 2.* Palestine with its boundaries at the time of the British Mandate is a regional indivisible unit.

*Article 3.* The Palestinian Arab people has the legitimate right to its homeland and is an inseparable part of the Arab Nation. It shares the sufferings and aspirations of the Arab Nation and its struggle for freedom, sovereignty, progress and unity.

*"Article 12.* Arab unity and the* liberation of Palestine *are two complementary goals; each prepares for the attainment of the other. Arab unity leads to the liberation of Palestine, and the liberation of Palestine leads to Arab unity. Working for both must go side by side. "
The Original Palestine National Charter (1964)


What "Palestine" did they refer to in 1964?
What  "Palestine" do they refer to now?

What does the map of "Palestine" look like today.  Abbas has been shown holding a map of it.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> 
> 
> A very small number of what?? in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Yes, there are Christians living in Bethlehem, etc, but they are moving out, slowing and surely.  Why would that be, because it is not because of Israel or Jews forcing them out.
> 
> Settlements is just a word for cities, towns, villages.
> 
> Areas A and B are all Arab "settlements".  Arabs who Settled in those areas between 1948 and 1967, or even before that, since it is the Jews who were expelled from Judea and Samaria and not the Arabs in 1948.  Christians also live in those settlements, cities, town, call them what one will.  But it is the Jews who were expelled from all of those areas, from their cities in those areas in 1948.
> Just as only Jews were expelled from TranJordan in 1925.
> 
> What "Palestinian Lands"  "Occupied" by Israel?
> 
> Why weren't those same lands "Occupied" by Jordan between 1948 and 1967, but only "Occupied" once Israel won those areas in a war Jordan decided to enter in 1967, and lost?
> 
> I do not see the "Palestinian" uproar over those lands before 1967.
> Quite the opposite.
> The PLO itself states that the only lands they were going after, in 1964, were the lands very much described as .......Israel.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more organic than Jews settling in Judea?
> The most natural human behavior.
> 
> You're obsessed with singling out a single ethnic group, that's why they gather in separate groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it is perfectly fine then fir Arabs to move in create new communitees and settle in Judea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli Arabs?
> I'm not sure their families would approve, most likely it endangers their parents and family in their home villages.
> 
> But Arabs living in Jewish settlements in the next decades is inevitable, they already go there to study, it will be like Tel-Aviv only more traditional.
> 
> It's the Arab settlements that stay exclusive.
Click to expand...


Some Jewish settlements associated with urban centers and universities are not so exclusive.  Many others are however. As are the Arab villages.


----------



## Mindful

Here are some of the origins of common Arabic surnames one can easily find in any phone book in Israel, as well as on the map which reveals their location of origin (Since these names are all in Arabic, some might be spelled differently in other places):

*Al-Turki – Turkey*

*Sultan – Turkey*

*Uthuman / Ottoman – Turkey*

*Al Masri – Egypt*

*Masrawa – Egypt*

*Al Tartir – Tartir village, Egypt*

*Bardawil – Lake and village Bardawil, Egypt*

*Tarabin – South-east Sinai (Bedouin), Egypt*

*Abu-Suta / Abu-Seeta – Tarabin tribe, Egypt*

*Sha’alan – Bedouin, Egypt*

*Fayumi – Al-Fayum village, Egypt*

*Al Bana – Egypt*

*Al-Baghdadi – Baghdad, Iraq*

*Abbas – Baghdad, Iraq*

*Zoabi – West Iraq*

*Al-Faruki – Iraq*

*Al-Tachriti – Iraq*

*Zabaide / Zubeidy – Iraq*

*Husseini / Hussein – Saudi Arabia (Hussein was the 4th Imam)*

*Tamimi – Saudi Arabia*

*Hejazi – Hejaz region (Red Sea shoreline) in Saudi Arabia*

*Al-Kurash / Al Kurashi – Saudi Arabia*

*Ta’amari – Saudi Arabia*

*Al-Halabi – Haleb region, North Syria*

*Al-Allawi – West Syria (shoreline)*

*Al-Hurani – Huran District, South Syria*

*Al-Qudwa – Syria*

*Nashashibi – Syria*

*Khamati – Syria*

*Lubnani – Lebanon*

*Sidawi – Sidon, Lebanon*

*Al-Surani – Sour-Tair, South Lebanon*

*Al-Yamani – Yemen*

*Al-Azad – Yemen*

*Hadadin – Yemen*

*Matar – Matar village. Yemen*

*Morad – Yemen*

*Khamadan – Yemen*

*Mugrabi – Maghreb, Morocco*

*Al-Araj – Morocco*

*Bushnak – Bosnia*

*Al-Shashani – Chechnya*

*Al-Jazir – Algiers*

*Al-Abid (Bedouin) – Sudan*

*Samahadna (Bedouin) – Sudan (still a matter of debate)*

*Al-Hamis – Bahrain*

*Zarqawi – Jordan*

*Tarabulsi – Tripoli, Lebanon*


*The Origins of Arab Settlers in the Land of Israel*


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Arab settlements in Areas A and B are Muslims only.
> Many Arab settlements inside Israel are Arabs/Muslims only, as well.
> 
> In some cases, though, it is mixed population
> 
> Leave or let live? Arabs move in to Jewish settlements | Reuters
> 
> 
> But it is Arabs being allowed to move into Jewish settlements, and not Jews being allowed to move into Arab settlements.
> 
> The same can be said of all the Christians who are not allowed to live in Areas A and B, the thousands who had to move out of Bethlehem since 1994, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A question based on a false premise and definition.
> Arab settlements are the likes of the Bedouin communities that we have heard on the news recently, and other UN illegally established Arab communities on land that was vested with Jewish sovereignty under international law.
> 
> Going to deny they exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the Bedouin immigrate into that area to build communitees?
> 
> Which illegal UN communitees and where?
> 
> Why are there no legal new Arab commu itees there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> In Judea,
> 
> there are, You're spreading deception.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that is it?
> 
> One pathetic bunch of houses?
> 
> I was expecting this...
> View attachment 237655
> 
> I think it is you who are being deceptive.  Not surprising.
> 
> How many Arab settlements have been alliwed to be built in Judea?
Click to expand...

Really how many requests have been made by Israeli Arabs?
In the meantime they're busy illegally expanding their villages in every Arab community in Israel You'll find.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a *very small* number in East Jerusalum only.
> 
> There are Christians living in Area B and C.
> 
> What Arab settlements?  The settlement movement and settlements have a pretty specific meaning:
> 
> Wikipedia
> *Israeli settlements* are civilian communities_inhabited by Israeli citizens, almost exclusively of Jewish ethnicity,[1][2] built predominantly on lands within the Palestinian territories, which Israel has militarily occupiedsince the 1967 Six-Day War,[3] and partly on lands considered Syrian territory also militarily occupied by Israel since the 1967 war. Such settlements within Palestinian territories currently exist in Area C of the West Bank and in East Jerusalem, and within Syrian territory in the Golan Heights._​
> So when you talk about Arab settlements it would seem that the equivalent would be Arab Israeli communitees built on Palestinian lands occupied by Israel.
> 
> What settlements are those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question based on a false premise and definition.
> Arab settlements are the likes of the Bedouin communities that we have heard on the news recently, and other UN illegally established Arab communities on land that was vested with Jewish sovereignty under international law.
> 
> Going to deny they exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the Bedouin immigrate into that area to build communitees?
> 
> Which illegal UN communitees and where?
> 
> Why are there no legal new Arab commu itees there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> In Judea,
> 
> there are, You're spreading deception.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that is it?
> 
> One pathetic bunch of houses?
> 
> I was expecting this...
> View attachment 237655
> 
> I think it is you who are being deceptive.  Not surprising.
> 
> How many Arab settlements have been alliwed to be built in Judea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many requests have been made by Israeli Arabs, they're busy illegally expanding their villages in every Arab community in Israel You'll find.
Click to expand...

so you either can't or won't answer the question.  Deflection noted.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question based on a false premise and definition.
> Arab settlements are the likes of the Bedouin communities that we have heard on the news recently, and other UN illegally established Arab communities on land that was vested with Jewish sovereignty under international law.
> 
> Going to deny they exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Bedouin immigrate into that area to build communitees?
> 
> Which illegal UN communitees and where?
> 
> Why are there no legal new Arab commu itees there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> In Judea,
> 
> there are, You're spreading deception.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that is it?
> 
> One pathetic bunch of houses?
> 
> I was expecting this...
> View attachment 237655
> 
> I think it is you who are being deceptive.  Not surprising.
> 
> How many Arab settlements have been alliwed to be built in Judea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many requests have been made by Israeli Arabs, they're busy illegally expanding their villages in every Arab community in Israel You'll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you either can't or won't answer the question.  Deflection noted.
Click to expand...


How can someone allow something that was not requested?
You don't make any sense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

PA reverses ban on Israeli imports


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Because it was in that time period that it became occupied territory.



When was that?  I don't even know what time period you are using.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.



And what would the definition be then, as a global definition applicable everywhere?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very small number of what?? in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Yes, there are Christians living in Bethlehem, etc, but they are moving out, slowing and surely.  Why would that be, because it is not because of Israel or Jews forcing them out.
> 
> Settlements is just a word for cities, towns, villages.
> 
> Areas A and B are all Arab "settlements".  Arabs who Settled in those areas between 1948 and 1967, or even before that, since it is the Jews who were expelled from Judea and Samaria and not the Arabs in 1948.  Christians also live in those settlements, cities, town, call them what one will.  But it is the Jews who were expelled from all of those areas, from their cities in those areas in 1948.
> Just as only Jews were expelled from TranJordan in 1925.
> 
> What "Palestinian Lands"  "Occupied" by Israel?
> 
> Why weren't those same lands "Occupied" by Jordan between 1948 and 1967, but only "Occupied" once Israel won those areas in a war Jordan decided to enter in 1967, and lost?
> 
> I do not see the "Palestinian" uproar over those lands before 1967.
> Quite the opposite.
> The PLO itself states that the only lands they were going after, in 1964, were the lands very much described as .......Israel.  Nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more organic than Jews settling in Judea?
> The most natural human behavior.
> 
> You're obsessed with singling out a single ethnic group, that's why they gather in separate groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it is perfectly fine then fir Arabs to move in create new communitees and settle in Judea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli Arabs?
> I'm not sure their families would approve, most likely it endangers their parents and family in their home villages.
> 
> But Arabs living in Jewish settlements in the next decades is inevitable, they already go there to study, it will be like Tel-Aviv only more traditional.
> 
> It's the Arab settlements that stay exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Jewish settlements associated with urban centers and universities are not so exclusive.  Many others are however. As are the Arab villages.
Click to expand...

Not some, Arabs live and own business in many cities built by Jews, not vice versa.

In fact only Jewish settlements are inclusive and proven as hubs of daily coexistence.
Arabs settlements never turn that way, in fact they're full of internal conflicts,
besides the fact that not a single Jew is allowed there.

Therefore the natural preference.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

At some point in time _(future events)_ Israel will find that Area "C" is no longer as valuable in holding as it is to return.




​
Area "C" is only of value to Israel as long as the cost of maintaining it _(pressure on the GNP)_ is less than the liability cost should the return of Area "C" be a principal factor in the creation of a future conflict _(post-war costs to return to pre-war conditions)_.



Sixties Fan said:


> When does the Jewish withdrawal end, and the Arabs/Muslims need for real peace begin, instead of their endless Islamic game or.....we will take our time, until the enemy gives up, as in the time of Mohammad?


*(COMMENT)*

This is the case when outside developments, technological advancements, and economic-political awareness come together that make it time to revisit the retention decision.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Coyote,  et al,

The withdraw of the Israeli Settlers is a must _(absolutely a political essential)_ if and when the decision is made to handover Area "C" to the Palestinian Authority.



Coyote said:


> The thing is, Israel cant withdraw from all it's settlements (if by that you mean expelling all those thousands of people).  It would be a humanitarian nightmare for those settlements that are large urban long established areas.  But it CAN stop retroactively legalizing illegal ones, it CAN stop expanding them, it CAN stop supporting illegal ones.


*(COMMENT)*

◈  But this cannot be a spur of the moment decision.  It has to have serious thought and planning behind it.

◈  It must be coordinated.

◈  And it must leave a legacy behind that will benefit the local economy and the West Bank as a whole.  But it has to be something that the Arab Palestinians want and need.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  rylah, et al,

When looking forward to possible solutions and alternative, we must completely ignore the impossible _("no Jewish state anywhere")_.  That is simply not on the table.  History has shown us that without a Jewish National Home, the sovereign will abuse the Jewish community under the color of law. 



rylah said:


> It's not about Area C, it's about "no Jewish state anywhere".
> You know this, don't pretend.


*(COMMENT)*

This is like the square root of a negative number.  We can say it _("no Jewish state anywhere")_ but it is jibberish.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  rylah, et al,
> 
> When looking forward to possible solutions and alternative, we must completely ignore the impossible _("no Jewish state anywhere")_.  That is simply not on the table.  History has shown us that without a Jewish National Home, the sovereign will abuse the Jewish community under the color of law.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about Area C, it's about "no Jewish state anywhere".
> You know this, don't pretend.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is like the square root of a negative number.  We can say it _("no Jewish state anywhere")_ but it is jibberish.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Exactly...thank you.  Israel is here to stay. It is an established state for Jewish people.  It is not going anywhere.  Neither are are the Palestinians.  Whatever solution occurs must accept those realities.

I dont see Area ever handed over especially at this point.  I do not think that was ever the intention.  It will be annexed.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more organic than Jews settling in Judea?
> The most natural human behavior.
> 
> You're obsessed with singling out a single ethnic group, that's why they gather in separate groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it is perfectly fine then fir Arabs to move in create new communitees and settle in Judea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli Arabs?
> I'm not sure their families would approve, most likely it endangers their parents and family in their home villages.
> 
> But Arabs living in Jewish settlements in the next decades is inevitable, they already go there to study, it will be like Tel-Aviv only more traditional.
> 
> It's the Arab settlements that stay exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Jewish settlements associated with urban centers and universities are not so exclusive.  Many others are however. As are the Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not some, Arabs live and own business in many cities built by Jews, not vice versa.
> 
> In fact only Jewish settlements are inclusive and proven as hubs of daily coexistence.
> Arabs settlements never turn that way, in fact they're full of internal conflicts,
> besides the fact that not a single Jew is allowed there.
> 
> Therefore the natural preference.
Click to expand...

How many Arabs live in Area C Jewish Settlements?  How many Arab Israeli settlements have been built in Area C?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would the definition be then, as a global definition applicable everywhere?
Click to expand...


You can not redefine a regional movement as something global. It is specific to the movement of a sub group of Jewish people. The definitions are ones they themselves created.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Bedouin immigrate into that area to build communitees?
> 
> Which illegal UN communitees and where?
> 
> Why are there no legal new Arab commu itees there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> In Judea,
> 
> there are, You're spreading deception.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that is it?
> 
> One pathetic bunch of houses?
> 
> I was expecting this...
> View attachment 237655
> 
> I think it is you who are being deceptive.  Not surprising.
> 
> How many Arab settlements have been alliwed to be built in Judea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many requests have been made by Israeli Arabs, they're busy illegally expanding their villages in every Arab community in Israel You'll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you either can't or won't answer the question.  Deflection noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can someone allow something that was not requested?
> You don't make any sense.
Click to expand...

How do you know it was not requested? Very few permits for construction or expansion are approved for Arabs compared to Jews.  Many illegal Jewish settlements get infrastructure support even while they are illegal in the eyes of the law.  Not so illegal Arab communitees.

So how many new Arab settlements have been built in Area C?  How many legalized?

No one is willing to give a straight answer.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is more organic than Jews settling in Judea?
> The most natural human behavior.
> 
> You're obsessed with singling out a single ethnic group, that's why they gather in separate groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is perfectly fine then fir Arabs to move in create new communitees and settle in Judea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli Arabs?
> I'm not sure their families would approve, most likely it endangers their parents and family in their home villages.
> 
> But Arabs living in Jewish settlements in the next decades is inevitable, they already go there to study, it will be like Tel-Aviv only more traditional.
> 
> It's the Arab settlements that stay exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Jewish settlements associated with urban centers and universities are not so exclusive.  Many others are however. As are the Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not some, Arabs live and own business in many cities built by Jews, not vice versa.
> 
> In fact only Jewish settlements are inclusive and proven as hubs of daily coexistence.
> Arabs settlements never turn that way, in fact they're full of internal conflicts,
> besides the fact that not a single Jew is allowed there.
> 
> Therefore the natural preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Arabs live in Area C Jewish Settlements?  How many Arab Israeli settlements have been built in Area C?
Click to expand...


The correct question would be how many Israeli Arabs ever presented a plan for a settlement in Area C, or even the willingness to participate in building that area under Israeli authority.

You're asking a group of people 2nd most hated by Palestinian governments after Jews, to build settlements for the Jewish state, which would mean raising a new Israeli flag, and result in a stamp on the family and honor killing by the tribe they belong to.

The last thing they need is to leave their 3 level villas to draw attention of Hamas and PLO Jihadis. 

This is ridiculous we even discuss it when the other side openly demands no Jews at all as a condition for their future state.


----------



## Mindful

Though 164 nations refer to the *West Bank*, including East Jerusalem, as "Occupied Palestinian Territory", the state of *Israel* is of the view that only territories captured in war from "an established and recognized sovereign" are considered occupied territories.

Wiki.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> In Judea,
> 
> there are, You're spreading deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that is it?
> 
> One pathetic bunch of houses?
> 
> I was expecting this...
> View attachment 237655
> 
> I think it is you who are being deceptive.  Not surprising.
> 
> How many Arab settlements have been alliwed to be built in Judea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many requests have been made by Israeli Arabs, they're busy illegally expanding their villages in every Arab community in Israel You'll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you either can't or won't answer the question.  Deflection noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can someone allow something that was not requested?
> You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know it was not requested? Very few permits for construction or expansion are approved for Arabs compared to Jews.  Many illegal Jewish settlements get infrastructure support even while they are illegal in the eyes of the law.  Not so illegal Arab communitees.
> 
> So how many new Arab settlements have been built in Area C?  How many legalized?
> 
> No one is willing to give a straight answer.
Click to expand...


Banging the head on the same question, when a straight answer was already given from a variety of angles.
It seems You just don't know how to deal with this issue but through insisting Israel is in the wrong, while excusing one of the most extreme Islamist regimes in the middle east.

*The state admits: We have approved illegal Arab construction*
During a hearing on the Regavim petition against the illegal Arab city of the Judean Desert, the state admitted that it had previously approved illegal Arab construction.

The High Court of Justice discussed a petition filed by Regavim regarding an Arab city set up within Areas 917 which connects the Arad Valley to the southern Hebron Hills, with the assistance and funding of the European Union and the Gulf states.

Illegal construction covers an area of 10,000 dunams and includes the construction of hundreds of homes, schools, clinics and mosques.

The illegal development of roads and electricity infrastructure spread over dozens of kilometers is funded by foreign elements, including the European Union, the United Arab Emirates and Abu Dhabi. In practice, this is a new Arab city in the strategic area that enables the creation of an Arab contiguity between the Arad Valley, Mount Hebron, and East Gush Etzion.

In the 1980s, a small number of Bedouin families lived in the area of fire in tents and temporary structures. Since the source of the authority is allegedly illegal, the Civil Administration has indicated a number of areas in which it declared that despite the lack of outline plans and construction permits, as required by law, the building laws will not be enforced. A survey conducted by the Regavim movement for the High Court of Justice proved that over the past years, more than 500 illegal structures have been built in the rest of the area - in the sections connecting the clusters.

Q. Now Your turn for Arabs allowing Jews in?


----------



## rylah

All this pseudo intellectual debate is to deflect from the fact that,
the Boycott is lead by people who openly deny the existence of a Jewish state in any part of middle east.

Nothing less than destruction of the Jewish nation is taken as an option. For them Petah Tikva and Rishon LeZion are "illegal Jewish settlements". You might deny it all You want but Jews learned to believe what their enemies say.and write...especially when it's so evident and shouted in the open.

From the river to the sea!...Haybar Haybar ya'Jews!...slit the throats of Zionists!...No Jewish state!

It's war on Jews.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would the definition be then, as a global definition applicable everywhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can not redefine a regional movement as something global. It is specific to the movement of a sub group of Jewish people. The definitions are ones they themselves created.
Click to expand...


In other words, it IS about the Jews.  In other words, there is no way to apply normative, international law to the Jewish people, because there is no international law concerning "settlements".  Its a specific, unique, special treatment reserved only for the Jewish people.  Yep.  Exactly my point.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Settlements and settlers have a very specific meaning and is a very specific movement.  Not just towns and villages that grow organically from human activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would the definition be then, as a global definition applicable everywhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can not redefine a regional movement as something global. It is specific to the movement of a sub group of Jewish people. The definitions are ones they themselves created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, it IS about the Jews.  In other words, there is no way to apply normative, international law to the Jewish people, because there is no international law concerning "settlements".  Its a specific, unique, special treatment reserved only for the Jewish people.  Yep.  Exactly my point.
Click to expand...

Except it is not.  You are trying to create a very restricted argument that is essentially dishonest and applies only to Jews.

Apartheid was a program specific to South Africa.  Yes or no?  Other nations in Africa had similar cultures but only South Africa had it rigidly set in a legal framework.  Using your argument, in order to oppose it we must find a definition that applies globally otherwise opposition is racism towards South African Whites.

You are wanting to argue international law but this is not about international law or at any rate that is not the argument I am making.

You can not simultaneously make the argument that opposing Israel's settlement program is unique to the Jewish people AND support a program that is in itself unique to the Jewish people.  Settlements are by far uniquelly Jewish with a sprinkling of others moving in.  No one has been able provide any examples of legal Arab Israeli settlements in Area C.

The definition of settler and settlements is what the people involved in the movement defined, not some newly revised definition to try and pretend it is common around the world.  It is a religious movement unique to the Jewish people.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> All this pseudo intellectual debate is to deflect from the fact that,
> the Boycott is lead by people who openly deny the existence of a Jewish state in any part of middle east.
> 
> Nothing less than destruction of the Jewish nation is taken as an option. For them Petah Tikva and Rishon LeZion are "illegal Jewish settlements". You might deny it all You want but Jews learned to believe what their enemies say.and write...especially when it's so evident and shouted in the open.
> 
> From the river to the sea!...Haybar Haybar ya'Jews!...slit the throats of Zionists!...No Jewish state!
> 
> It's war on Jews.


Default argument, it is all a war on Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, U.S. slated to leave UNESCO today to protest anti-Israel bias


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this pseudo intellectual debate is to deflect from the fact that,
> the Boycott is lead by people who openly deny the existence of a Jewish state in any part of middle east.
> 
> Nothing less than destruction of the Jewish nation is taken as an option. For them Petah Tikva and Rishon LeZion are "illegal Jewish settlements". You might deny it all You want but Jews learned to believe what their enemies say.and write...especially when it's so evident and shouted in the open.
> 
> From the river to the sea!...Haybar Haybar ya'Jews!...slit the throats of Zionists!...No Jewish state!
> 
> It's war on Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Default argument, it is all a war on Jews.
Click to expand...

And still correct - the boycott is a blatant war on Jews around the world, not just in Israel.
Starts with denial of a Jewish state and ends with the obsession of teaching Jews what is and what is not Jew-hatred on al-Jazeerah and BBC.

Call me when facts change to Your liking.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Except it is not. You are trying to create a very restricted argument that is essentially dishonest and applies only to Jews.
> 
> Apartheid was a program specific to South Africa. Yes or no? Other nations in Africa had similar cultures but only South Africa had it rigidly set in a legal framework. Using your argument, in order to oppose it we must find a definition that applies globally otherwise opposition is racism towards South African Whites.
> 
> You are wanting to argue international law but this is not about international law or at any rate that is not the argument I am making.
> 
> You can not simultaneously make the argument that opposing Israel's settlement program is unique to the Jewish people AND support a program that is in itself unique to the Jewish people. Settlements are by far uniquelly Jewish with a sprinkling of others moving in. No one has been able provide any examples of legal Arab Israeli settlements in Area C.
> 
> The definition of settler and settlements is what the people involved in the movement defined, not some newly revised definition to try and pretend it is common around the world. It is a religious movement unique to the Jewish people.



So is it about the Jews or is it not about the Jews? You say on the one hand that "it is not" and then on the other that it is a "movement unique to the Jews". Which is it?

You gave the example of SA apartheid (and while I am loathe to compare Israel to apartheid because it is a demonization, I'll bite). You immediately gave the REASON why SA apartheid could be differentiated from social segregation in other parts of the world. You were able to articulate the objective facts. You conveyed an objective standard which could be applied universally -- the standard of rigidly set legal framework. I'm asking you to apply that same standard in this case; to do the same for the disputed territories in Area C. What is the REASON why the Jewish people's "settlements" are differentiated from all other settlements in the world? What are the objective facts? What is the standard which can be applied universally?


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Coyote*
> Israel is here to stay. It is an established state for Jewish people. It is not going anywhere.



You sound like someone who's desperately trying to convince herself more than anybody else.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not. You are trying to create a very restricted argument that is essentially dishonest and applies only to Jews.
> 
> Apartheid was a program specific to South Africa. Yes or no? Other nations in Africa had similar cultures but only South Africa had it rigidly set in a legal framework. Using your argument, in order to oppose it we must find a definition that applies globally otherwise opposition is racism towards South African Whites.
> 
> You are wanting to argue international law but this is not about international law or at any rate that is not the argument I am making.
> 
> You can not simultaneously make the argument that opposing Israel's settlement program is unique to the Jewish people AND support a program that is in itself unique to the Jewish people. Settlements are by far uniquelly Jewish with a sprinkling of others moving in. No one has been able provide any examples of legal Arab Israeli settlements in Area C.
> 
> The definition of settler and settlements is what the people involved in the movement defined, not some newly revised definition to try and pretend it is common around the world. It is a religious movement unique to the Jewish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is it about the Jews or is it not about the Jews? You say on the one hand that "it is not" and then on the other that it is a "movement unique to the Jews". Which is it?
> 
> You gave the example of SA apartheid (and while I am loathe to compare Israel to apartheid because it is a demonization, I'll bite). You immediately gave the REASON why SA apartheid could be differentiated from social segregation in other parts of the world. You were able to articulate the objective facts. You conveyed an objective standard which could be applied universally -- the standard of rigedly set legal framework. I'm asking you to apply that same standard in this case; to do the same for the disputed territories in Area C. What is the REASON why the Jewish people's "settlements" are differentiated from all other settlements in the world? What are the objective facts? What is the standard which can be applied universally?
Click to expand...


I messed up on replying and accidently edited your your post with my reply instead of hitting reply.  It is back to it's original form but I lost my reply in the process


----------



## Sixties Fan

Start the New Year destroying the lies of Jewish Voice for Peace


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And....for the newest fantasy about Jews......]

A BDS supporter, Kollab has also defended the Hamas terror group and said that* “jewish settlers in palestine are the descendants of the nazis*.”

(full article online)

Ohio hospital condemns ex-resident who said she would give Jews ‘the wrong meds’


[ The human imagination against Jews is clearly boundless ]


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, _et al_,

We _(as in a recommendation)_ should not be too astonished about this.  Every significant population has members that exhibit mental health conditions → observable disorders in mood, as well as, a loss in cognitive abilities and disturbing _(if not criminal)_ social behavior.  The population of nationals that are immediately adjacent to Israel seems to have more than their share. 



Sixties Fan said:


> [ And....for the newest fantasy about Jews......]
> 
> A BDS supporter, Kollab has also defended the Hamas terror group and said that* “jewish settlers in palestine are the descendants of the nazis*.”
> (full article online)
> Ohio hospital condemns ex-resident who said she would give Jews ‘the wrong meds’
> [ The human imagination against Jews is clearly boundless ]


*(COMMENT)*

It is politically interesting that the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip have an unusually disproportionate number of those that are  showing signs they are delusional, holding sadness, disappointment and excessive anxieties that when combined with the realities of the situation respond in violent and behavior involving physical force intended to injure or kill Jews.

The question might be, is there some form of environmental contamination that or other substance exposure that induces this symptomatic result of sociopathic activity.

Most Respectfully
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, _et al_,
> 
> We _(as in a recommendation)_ should not be too astonished about this.  Every significant population has members that exhibit mental health conditions → observable disorders in mood, as well as, a loss in cognitive abilities and disturbing _(if not criminal)_ social behavior.  The population of nationals that are immediately adjacent to Israel seems to have more than their share.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ And....for the newest fantasy about Jews......]
> 
> A BDS supporter, Kollab has also defended the Hamas terror group and said that* “jewish settlers in palestine are the descendants of the nazis*.”
> (full article online)
> Ohio hospital condemns ex-resident who said she would give Jews ‘the wrong meds’
> [ The human imagination against Jews is clearly boundless ]
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is politically interesting that the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip have an unusually disproportionate number of those that are  showing signs they are delusional, holding sadness, disappointment and excessive anxieties that when combined with the realities of the situation respond in violent and behavior involving physical force intended to injure or kill Jews.
> 
> The question might be, is there some form of environmental contamination that or other substance exposure that induces this symptomatic result of sociopathic activity.
> 
> Most Respectfully
> R
Click to expand...

It is the Palestinian Education System  [ Stupid ]

How can those who were raised with an education contrary to the the facts of history not believe in what is in front of them? 
Needless to say, not all of those Arabs in Gaza or Areas A, B, C or even Israel believe that education.  But unfortunately most do.
Nearly 100 years of being told that the land is theirs, the land was stolen, 
and making the Jews the foreigners, and the Nazis (when we know that their leader Husseini and others were Nazi collaborators and sympathizers.
Iraq 1941 is an example.


These people are being driven into such a behavior out of their 24/7 "education" about Zionists and how the land is theirs.
And they actually mean Muslim, Arab.  Not Palestinian.


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the worst features of the contemporary New York Times is that it has gone beyond merely reporting the news and ventured, instead, into the more treacherous territory of instructing readers which emotions they should have about the news.

One danger of that is that not all Times readers may share the emotions the Times newsroom judges appropriate. And another danger, or perhaps an advantage, is that in ordering up the emotions, the Times exposes biases that it would prefer to have kept hidden.

So it is with the election to Congress of a Democrat from Minnesota, Ilhan Omar, who has emerged after the election as an open supporter of the movement to boycott, divest from, and sanction Israel.

A Times article published in print on January 1 titled “Joyful Headlines About Race and Equality … A few stories about race, from the many we published, that are worth celebrating,” by Adeel Hassan, reported, “2018 also held glimmers of hope — if you search hard enough — with stories about racial equality and justice. Here are a few of that we published and that are worth celebrating.” Among these stories that the Times insists are “joyful” and “worth celebrating” was, the paper says, that “Ilhan Omar in Minnesota and Rashida Tlaib in Michigan became the first Muslim women elected to Congress.”

Islam is a religion, not a “race,” so it’s difficult to see why this development fits into the Times-constructed category of “stories about race.” Maybe it’s just something the Times feels like celebrating. The paper, at least in this article, doesn’t even consider the possibility that choosing to boycott the Jewish state might not be an example of “justice” or “hope,” but rather a grave injustice.

(full article online)

New York Times Orders Readers to ‘Celebrate’ Election of BDS Supporter


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Into the mind of a very sick man.  What makes him believe all he does?  Maybe....just maybe....that winning pamphlet from 1903 Russia.... "Protocols" and hanging around many others like him who exchange ideas like the ones he expresses in this "Note" ]

Roger Waters Accuses Jews..Ehh, “Oligarchs”..Of Planning Invasion of Russia


----------



## Mindful

Anti Semite of the day:

Anti-Zionist-Not-Antisemite of the Day: Jeff Bellamar


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish students returned to their campuses this autumn to an intellectual battlefield far more divisive than we’ve seen for some time. Just as Jewish and Zionist student leaders attended conferences and training across the world to train and prepare for the year ahead, so too had their counterparts. 

This semester saw some push-back against pressure on the University of Leeds to divest from Israeli firms, although the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement claimed a small victory when the University decided to divest from Airbus, United Technologies and Keyence Corporation. In Birmingham, at an event regarding antisemitism in the Labour Party, the Guild of Students excused antisemitic remarks made by Palestinian activists. This talk culminated in the singling out of the Jewish Society’s president in the audience. He was subjugated to a stream of prearranged smears, in an attempt by the organizers to dodge his pertinent question on the scourge of Labour antisemitism.

(full article online)

The Palestine Solidarity Campaign’s new offensive on Jewish studets


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two professional associations of police leaders and chief law enforcement officers in Georgia have condemned the virulently anti-Israel and undeniably antisemitic “Deadly Exchange” campaign.

That campaign, led by ‘Jewish Voice for Peace’, falsely blames Israel and American Jewish organizations, including the Anti-Defamation League (ADL), for U.S. domestic police practices and problems in minority communities.

(full article online)

Georgia police groups slam Jewish Voice for Peace's antisemitic “Deadly Exchange” campaign


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Canary Mission organization has several locations from which it conducts endless social media searches, refreshes, clicks, video reviews, forwards, and saves in an effort to capture the worst of the openly anti-Semitic and anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) agitation and hate speech erupting across America’s campuses. Its work also encompasses white nationalism.

BDS advocates often spew some of the most venomous hate speech visible on the Internet, hate speech that Canary Mission captures and re-publishes in personal profiles. For example, it exposed a Chicago activist with Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) who tweeted this joke: “Why did Hitler commit suicide?…….. He saw the gas bill. Pahhahaha.” It also captured this tweet by a UCLA student protestor: “Mmmaaaannnnnnnnnnn what’s with all this peaceful approaches!?? F**k that. I want terrorism and another intifada.” The same UCLA student reportedly added a photo close-up of a gun and bullets.

(full article online)

Canary Mission Is Effective Against BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elbit rejects HSBC's BDS disclaimer stating: 'We don’t produce cluster bombs'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Does not look like Jordan is looking to boycott Israel anytime soon ]

Israel ready to build billion-dollar project with Jordan to pump water from Red Sea to Dead Sea


----------



## Sixties Fan

It was a charade — nearly every last word of it.

A few years ago, the United Church of Christ (UCC), a mainline Protestant denomination in the US that regularly condemns Israel while remaining virtually silent about jihadist violence against Christians in places like Iraq, Syria, Egypt, and Nigeria, said it was going to put its money where its mouth was by divesting from Israel. But it hasn’t happened.

Four calendar years after enacting a divestment resolution that called on church entities to refrain from owning stock in companies that do business with Israel’s defense establishment, the denomination’s pension fund is still invested in blacklisted stocks.

(full article online)

BDS Charade: United Church of Christ’s ‘Divestment’ From Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Reviewing BBC reporting on the BDS campaign in 2018


----------



## Sixties Fan

View image on Twitter






✔
https://twitter.com/UNWatch/status/1080549094815354880


Rare: @UN judges on merit. In Tourism Start-Up contest, UN World Tourism Org chose 10 projects out of 3000 submitted from 132 countries.
Finalists are from:






 Canada





 Colombia





 Germany





 Ireland





 Israel





 Israel





 Israel





 Israel





 Spain





 UK

http://www2.unwto.org/press-release/2018-12-10/10-finalists-announced-1st-unwto-tourism-startup-competition-collaboration- …

https://twitter.com/UNWatch/status/1080549094815354880


----------



## ding

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, _et al_,
> 
> We _(as in a recommendation)_ should not be too astonished about this.  Every significant population has members that exhibit mental health conditions → observable disorders in mood, as well as, a loss in cognitive abilities and disturbing _(if not criminal)_ social behavior.  The population of nationals that are immediately adjacent to Israel seems to have more than their share.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ And....for the newest fantasy about Jews......]
> 
> A BDS supporter, Kollab has also defended the Hamas terror group and said that* “jewish settlers in palestine are the descendants of the nazis*.”
> (full article online)
> Ohio hospital condemns ex-resident who said she would give Jews ‘the wrong meds’
> [ The human imagination against Jews is clearly boundless ]
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is politically interesting that the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip have an unusually disproportionate number of those that are  showing signs they are delusional, holding sadness, disappointment and excessive anxieties that when combined with the realities of the situation respond in violent and behavior involving physical force intended to injure or kill Jews.
> 
> The question might be, is there some form of environmental contamination that or other substance exposure that induces this symptomatic result of sociopathic activity.
> 
> Most Respectfully
> R
Click to expand...

Was this supposed to be a serious post?


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, _et al_,
> 
> We _(as in a recommendation)_ should not be too astonished about this.  Every significant population has members that exhibit mental health conditions → observable disorders in mood, as well as, a loss in cognitive abilities and disturbing _(if not criminal)_ social behavior.  The population of nationals that are immediately adjacent to Israel seems to have more than their share.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ And....for the newest fantasy about Jews......]
> 
> A BDS supporter, Kollab has also defended the Hamas terror group and said that* “jewish settlers in palestine are the descendants of the nazis*.”
> (full article online)
> Ohio hospital condemns ex-resident who said she would give Jews ‘the wrong meds’
> [ The human imagination against Jews is clearly boundless ]
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is politically interesting that the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip have an unusually disproportionate number of those that are  showing signs they are delusional, holding sadness, disappointment and excessive anxieties that when combined with the realities of the situation respond in violent and behavior involving physical force intended to injure or kill Jews.
> 
> The question might be, is there some form of environmental contamination that or other substance exposure that induces this symptomatic result of sociopathic activity.
> 
> Most Respectfully
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this supposed to be a serious post?
Click to expand...


No 'supposed' about it.


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, _et al_,
> 
> We _(as in a recommendation)_ should not be too astonished about this.  Every significant population has members that exhibit mental health conditions → observable disorders in mood, as well as, a loss in cognitive abilities and disturbing _(if not criminal)_ social behavior.  The population of nationals that are immediately adjacent to Israel seems to have more than their share.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ And....for the newest fantasy about Jews......]
> 
> A BDS supporter, Kollab has also defended the Hamas terror group and said that* “jewish settlers in palestine are the descendants of the nazis*.”
> (full article online)
> Ohio hospital condemns ex-resident who said she would give Jews ‘the wrong meds’
> [ The human imagination against Jews is clearly boundless ]
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is politically interesting that the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip have an unusually disproportionate number of those that are  showing signs they are delusional, holding sadness, disappointment and excessive anxieties that when combined with the realities of the situation respond in violent and behavior involving physical force intended to injure or kill Jews.
> 
> The question might be, is there some form of environmental contamination that or other substance exposure that induces this symptomatic result of sociopathic activity.
> 
> Most Respectfully
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this supposed to be a serious post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No 'supposed' about it.
Click to expand...

Then I would say that it goes against statistics.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rashida Tlaib Proposes Innovative Solution to 'Palestine' Problem - Washington Free Beacon


----------



## LA RAM FAN

these people here in this video are my heros.all you shills of Israel can only sling shit in defeat when they talk in here how the ZIONISTS of Israel are evil people.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  LA RAM FAN, et al,

In all political systems of a free and representative government their are opposition contituents and parties. 



LA RAM FAN said:


> these people here in this video are my heros.all you shills of Israel can only sling shit in defeat when they talk in here how the ZIONISTS of Israel are evil people.


*(COMMENT)*

I don't know enough about the internal politics of Israel to be all that critical of any one political party _(of which there are 8 or 10 in play)_.  Nor should I be.  Their political system is a domestic affair and not an international free-for-all.  They determine their own destiny.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  ding, _et al_,

"goes against statistics_!_"

Statistically, how many Arab Palestinians voted in favor of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) members.  HAMAS, and its associates derive deep public support from the general population in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.




​


ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> sNo 'supposed' about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I would say that it goes against statistics.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I believe the European Court of Justice (ECJ) declared HAMAS as a terrorist organization.  That would be along with the:

❖  ‘Palestinian Islamic Jihad’ – ‘PIJ’.

❖  ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine’ – ‘PFLP’.

❖  ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine – General Command (PFLP-GC)​
This would include the followers of the:

❖  ‘‘Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigade’

'❖  ‘Izz al-Din al-Qassem’ Brigade'​
The European Court of Justice (ECJ) is by no means all-inclusive.

  In 2016 _(a decade after the 2006 Elections)_ the JPOST had an article that stated:  Nearly 60 percent of Palestinians support the continuation of the current wave of attacks on Israelis, according to a public opinion poll published on Sunday.

Terrorists don't live in isolation.  They need local support to survive.  The Arab Palestinians have been more than forthcoming with such aid to whatever flavor of criminal terrorist the favor.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Rigby5

PredFan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and I don't use terrorism either so does that mean I'm boycotting the Palastinians too?
Click to expand...


The greatest terrorists in the world is the world is Israel.
No other country adopted the deliberate policy of "breaking bones".

Broken bones and broken hopes

{... 
For Palestinians, Yitzhak Rabin is remembered first of all as someone who instructed soldiers to break their arms and legs, when they began their popular uprising against the Israeli occupation in 1987.

Before the handshake on the White House lawn, before the Nobel Prize and before the murder, when Palestinians were asked about Rabin, this is what they remember: One thinks of his hands, scarred by soldiers' beatings; another remembers a friend who flitted between life and death in the hospital for 12 days, after he was beaten by soldiers who caught him drawing a slogan on a wall during a curfew. Yet another remembers the Al-Am?ari refugee camp; during the first intifada, all its young men were hopping on crutches or were in casts because they had thrown stones at soldiers, who in turn chased after them and carried out Rabin's order. Jamal, Bilal, Nadim and Said: All are in their 40s, and all have been jailed for various periods for popular activity during the first intifada. They are from the Gaza Strip and West Bank. They are all university graduates; two are doctoral students, in mathematics and in history, while the third is completing a master's degree in political science and the fourth is an artist and an amateur DJ. They are not activists in any organization, and they don't pretend to represent any group, only to answer the question, "Who is Rabin for you." ...}

And Rabin was one of the most peaceful, which is why an even more violent and bloodthirsty Zionist assassinated him.


----------



## Rigby5

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  ding, _et al_,
> 
> "goes against statistics_!_"
> 
> Statistically, how many Arab Palestinians voted in favor of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) members.  HAMAS, and its associates derive deep public support from the general population in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> View attachment 238617​
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> sNo 'supposed' about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I would say that it goes against statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I believe the European Court of Justice (ECJ) declared HAMAS as a terrorist organization.  That would be along with the:
> 
> ❖  ‘Palestinian Islamic Jihad’ – ‘PIJ’.
> 
> ❖  ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine’ – ‘PFLP’.
> 
> ❖  ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine – General Command (PFLP-GC)​
> This would include the followers of the:
> 
> ❖  ‘‘Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigade’
> 
> '❖  ‘Izz al-Din al-Qassem’ Brigade'​
> The European Court of Justice (ECJ) is by no means all-inclusive.
> 
> In 2016 _(a decade after the 2006 Elections)_ the JPOST had an article that stated:  Nearly 60 percent of Palestinians support the continuation of the current wave of attacks on Israelis, according to a public opinion poll published on Sunday.
> 
> Terrorists don't live in isolation.  They need local support to survive.  The Arab Palestinians have been more than forthcoming with such aid to whatever flavor of criminal terrorist the favor.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



Totally wrong.
Terrorism it totally and completely justified when your country is illegally occupied and destroyed.
If alien cannibals took over the US, you would resort to terrorism as well.
But clearly is it is Zionists who started ALL the terrorism in the Mideast.
For example, recall the Zionist bombing of the King David hotel in 1946, by Menachim Begin.
Recall the Zionist massacre of hundreds of innocent women and children in the village of Dier Yassin, a few years later.
There were hundreds of Arab villages like Dier Yassin that disappeared during that time, but their massacres are just not as well documented.


----------



## Rigby5

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  LA RAM FAN, et al,
> 
> In all political systems of a free and representative government their are opposition contituents and parties.
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> these people here in this video are my heros.all you shills of Israel can only sling shit in defeat when they talk in here how the ZIONISTS of Israel are evil people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't know enough about the internal politics of Israel to be all that critical of any one political party _(of which there are 8 or 10 in play)_.  Nor should I be.  Their political system is a domestic affair and not an international free-for-all.  They determine their own destiny.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


No, their internal politics are not a domestic affair because they are illegally in occupation of Jerusalem, which clearly is on the Arab side of the 1948 UN borders of Israel as they created it.
Since their capital is not theirs and is being illegally occupied by them, then it becomes a question of international law.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  LA RAM FAN, et al,
> 
> In all political systems of a free and representative government their are opposition contituents and parties.
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> these people here in this video are my heros.all you shills of Israel can only sling shit in defeat when they talk in here how the ZIONISTS of Israel are evil people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't know enough about the internal politics of Israel to be all that critical of any one political party _(of which there are 8 or 10 in play)_.  Nor should I be.  Their political system is a domestic affair and not an international free-for-all.  They determine their own destiny.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, their internal politics are not a domestic affair because they are illegally in occupation of Jerusalem, which clearly is on the Arab side of the 1948 UN borders of Israel as they created it.
> Since their capital is not theirs and is being illegally occupied by them, then it becomes a question of international law.
Click to expand...

Hey Rigby, 

Glad to see from all your recent posts that you are up to date with all the conspiracy theories which exist against Israel and the Jews, before and after 1948.

Good on ya


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  ding, _et al_,
> 
> "goes against statistics_!_"
> 
> Statistically, how many Arab Palestinians voted in favor of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) members.  HAMAS, and its associates derive deep public support from the general population in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> View attachment 238617​
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> sNo 'supposed' about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I would say that it goes against statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I believe the European Court of Justice (ECJ) declared HAMAS as a terrorist organization.  That would be along with the:
> 
> ❖  ‘Palestinian Islamic Jihad’ – ‘PIJ’.
> 
> ❖  ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine’ – ‘PFLP’.
> 
> ❖  ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine – General Command (PFLP-GC)​
> This would include the followers of the:
> 
> ❖  ‘‘Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigade’
> 
> '❖  ‘Izz al-Din al-Qassem’ Brigade'​
> The European Court of Justice (ECJ) is by no means all-inclusive.
> 
> In 2016 _(a decade after the 2006 Elections)_ the JPOST had an article that stated:  Nearly 60 percent of Palestinians support the continuation of the current wave of attacks on Israelis, according to a public opinion poll published on Sunday.
> 
> Terrorists don't live in isolation.  They need local support to survive.  The Arab Palestinians have been more than forthcoming with such aid to whatever flavor of criminal terrorist the favor.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Those are all constitutionally protected political parties in Palestine. They are only terrorists to the foreign name callers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

British Cover Band ‘Pink Floyd Experience’ Lands in Israel Despite Heavy Pressure From BDS Movement


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, Rigby5, et al,

Yes, many people _(mostly pro-Arab Palestinian)_ have proffered forth this same idea of an "illegal occupation."  

Similarly, many have suggested and extended the idea that Jerusalem is protected by some international law.

In both cases, while there are advocates that extend out → that there is a violation of 1948 Borders, and that → there is some "illegal occupation" ✦→ they have yet to produce the actual law(s) that is being violated.



RoccoR said:


> I don't know enough about the internal politics of Israel to be all that critical of any one political party _(of which there are 8 or 10 in play)_.  Nor should I be.  Their political system is a domestic affair and not an international free-for-all.  They determine their own destiny.





Rigby5 said:


> No, their internal politics are not a domestic affair because they are illegally in occupation of Jerusalem, which clearly is on the Arab side of the 1948 UN borders of Israel as they created it.
> Since their capital is not theirs and is being illegally occupied by them, then it becomes a question of international law.


*(COMMENT)*

◈  In 1948, when Israel declared independence, it is true that the Israelis adopted the original outline of territory as described in Part II - Boundaries, Subpart B - Jewish State, *A/RES/181 (II)* and depicted on the *Annex "A"* Map.  However, as initially reported by *05/16/1948 PAL/167 **Transjordan army entry into Palestine* - Cable from King Abdullah, Press release, _(this report was selected because it covers the West Bank and Jerusalem) _element of the Arab League crossed their frontier and traversed across the *Arab rejected territory* of Palestine _(territory under the protection of__ *Article 77(1a) of the UN Charter*)_ and began to enter both Jerusalem and Israel. 



			
				FIRST MONTHLY PROGRESS REPORT TO THE SECURITY COUNCIL • Paragraph 3(d) •   A/AC.21/7 • 29 January 1948 said:
			
		

> As regards the Arab Higher Committee, the following telegraphic response was received by the Secretary-General on 19 January:
> 
> 
> “ARAB HIGHER COMMITTEE IS DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM. FOR THESE REASONS IT IS UNABLE ACCEPT INVITATION”


The Arab League incursion, essential and act of aggression, ending any further progress relative to A/RES/181 (II).  (Since we are talking about the engagements between Israel and Jordan, I'll stick to that for brevity.)

◈  S/1302/Rev.1  3 April 1949  *General Armistice Agreement between the Hashemite Jordan Kingdom and Israel.  ◈*
•  Article VI - 9. The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.
•  Article XII - 2.  This Agreement, having been negotiated and concluded in pursuance of the resolution of the Security Council of 16 November 1948 calling for the establishment of an armistice in order to eliminate the threat to the peace in Palestine and to facilitate the transition from the present truce to permanent peace in Palestine, shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved, except as provided in paraagraph 3 of this article.​◈   Disengagement from the West Bank  ◈   Jordan - History - Disengagement from the West Bank
•  Finally, on July 31 King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank. Accordingly, electoral districts were redrawn to represent East Bank constituencies only. This disengagement decision marks the turning point that launched the current democratic process, and began a new stage in Jordan’s relationship with West Bank Palestinians.

※→  On the Jordanian abandonment of the West Bank and Jerusalem_ (terra nullius)_, no other government on hand, Israel having established "effective control" assumed the administration; in which the prior sovereign _(HM - Hashemite Kindom of Jordan)_ has expressly and implicitly relinquished sovereignty.  The PLO _(the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated)_, had not established independence.  Nothing was acquired or occupied over Arab Palestinian Territory.  

✦  It was Soveriegn Jordanian Territory when Israel occupied in 1967.
✦  There was no Palestinian State or Independence over the territry.
✦  The territory was not acquired by from a Palestinian State resulting from the use of force.  It was abandon by the Jordanian, and before a Palestinian State was establish.​◈   The Jordan-Israel Peace Treaty was signed on October 26, 1994 ◈ 
•  The international boundary between Jordan and Israel is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.  This treaty covers the entiety of the West Bank and Jerusalem _(with prejudice to the Arab Palestinians under which the Oslo Accords prevailed)_.​
Each one of these citations is verifiable and are linked directly to an actual "International Law."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al_,

You are trying to justify the State and the Hostile Arab Palestinian people who openly praise and which support "Terrorism."  



P F Tinmore said:


> Those are all constitutionally protected political parties in Palestine. They are only terrorists to the foreign name callers.


*(COMMENT)*

*Instrument regarding terrorist bombings*
*17. 1997 International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*

Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.

You can call it what you want.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> You are trying to justify the State and the Hostile Arab Palestinian people who openly praise and which support "Terrorism."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all constitutionally protected political parties in Palestine. They are only terrorists to the foreign name callers.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *Instrument regarding terrorist bombings*
> *17. 1997 International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> 
> You can call it what you want.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why are the defenders terrorists and the aggressors not?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al_,

You, in trying to make a political statement, call one side "defenders" and the others side "aggressors;" without ever identifying who is who, you further muddy the discussion.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> You are trying to justify the State and the Hostile Arab Palestinian people who openly praise and which support "Terrorism."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all constitutionally protected political parties in Palestine. They are only terrorists to the foreign name callers.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *Instrument regarding terrorist bombings*
> *17. 1997 International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> 
> You can call it what you want.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are the defenders terrorists and the aggressors not?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Clearly, in each event or confrontation since the early 1970's_ [the Munich Airport Bus Attack (1970), the Olympic Games Attack (1972), and the 1973 Sneak Attack in the Yom Kipper War (1973)]_ the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been the provocateurs; inciting violence and savagery in the name of the Palestinians.

The people, we identify today as the Arab Palestinians,  have been calling foul ever since the Allied Powers decided to make the idea of a Jewish National Home a reality.

While none of the major actors, in the events as they unfolded since the San Remo decision of 1920, have perfectly clean hands → the Arab Palestinians owe a majority of today's plight to their own very poor leadership thought processes over that period.  The HoAP have consistently influenced the Arab Population to choose violence and mayhem over diplomacy and negotiation. 

No one can express just how colossal those decisions NOT to cooperate and NOT to participate _(in the establishment of self-governing institutions)_ from the early 1920's until present day → have setback the Arab Palestinian cause and economic growth and development of the culture and people.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*ELANA Goldman Jewish Voice for Peace | The Struggle KBOO.fm*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> You, in trying to make a political statement, call one side "defenders" and the others side "aggressors;" without ever identifying who is who, you further muddy the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> You are trying to justify the State and the Hostile Arab Palestinian people who openly praise and which support "Terrorism."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all constitutionally protected political parties in Palestine. They are only terrorists to the foreign name callers.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *Instrument regarding terrorist bombings*
> *17. 1997 International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings*
> 
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> 
> You can call it what you want.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are the defenders terrorists and the aggressors not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Clearly, in each event or confrontation since the early 1970's_ [the Munich Airport Bus Attack (1970), the Olympic Games Attack (1972), and the 1973 Sneak Attack in the Yom Kipper War (1973)]_ the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been the provocateurs; inciting violence and savagery in the name of the Palestinians.
> 
> The people, we identify today as the Arab Palestinians,  have been calling foul ever since the Allied Powers decided to make the idea of a Jewish National Home a reality.
> 
> While none of the major actors, in the events as they unfolded since the San Remo decision of 1920, have perfectly clean hands → the Arab Palestinians owe a majority of today's plight to their own very poor leadership thought processes over that period.  The HoAP have consistently influenced the Arab Population to choose violence and mayhem over diplomacy and negotiation.
> 
> No one can express just how colossal those decisions NOT to cooperate and NOT to participate _(in the establishment of self-governing institutions)_ from the early 1920's until present day → have setback the Arab Palestinian cause and economic growth and development of the culture and people.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Holy smokescreen, Batman.

We had a peaceful, unarmed, civilian population (the Palestinians) under the gun of the worlds superpower (the British) and you blame the Palestinians for the problem.

Like...what were their options?


----------



## PredFan

Rigby5 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and I don't use terrorism either so does that mean I'm boycotting the Palastinians too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The greatest terrorists in the world is the world is Israel.
> No other country adopted the deliberate policy of "breaking bones".
> 
> Broken bones and broken hopes
> 
> {...
> For Palestinians, Yitzhak Rabin is remembered first of all as someone who instructed soldiers to break their arms and legs, when they began their popular uprising against the Israeli occupation in 1987.
> 
> Before the handshake on the White House lawn, before the Nobel Prize and before the murder, when Palestinians were asked about Rabin, this is what they remember: One thinks of his hands, scarred by soldiers' beatings; another remembers a friend who flitted between life and death in the hospital for 12 days, after he was beaten by soldiers who caught him drawing a slogan on a wall during a curfew. Yet another remembers the Al-Am?ari refugee camp; during the first intifada, all its young men were hopping on crutches or were in casts because they had thrown stones at soldiers, who in turn chased after them and carried out Rabin's order. Jamal, Bilal, Nadim and Said: All are in their 40s, and all have been jailed for various periods for popular activity during the first intifada. They are from the Gaza Strip and West Bank. They are all university graduates; two are doctoral students, in mathematics and in history, while the third is completing a master's degree in political science and the fourth is an artist and an amateur DJ. They are not activists in any organization, and they don't pretend to represent any group, only to answer the question, "Who is Rabin for you." ...}
> 
> And Rabin was one of the most peaceful, which is why an even more violent and bloodthirsty Zionist assassinated him.
Click to expand...


Bull shit. That is self defense. When was the last time an Israeli hijacked a plane? Bombed a plane? Took hostages and killed them? If the Palestinians did that in their own territory then you could call that self defense, but they didn’t and they don’t. The Palestinians are animals and terrorist trash. They need to be destroyed once and for all.


----------



## PredFan

Ha ha, bye bye you terrorist fucks!

Huge Explosion Rocks Gaza As Hamas Terrorists Accidentally Blow Themselves Up At Rocket Warehouse In Rafah - Speech Point


----------



## Sixties Fan

They responded that they are looking into this and will provide a further update "in due course."

It should be emphasized that as far as I can tell, every time an international body threatened to drop support for an event in a Muslim majority country that disallowed Israeli athletes, the Muslim country caved in.

Let's hope that Para Swimmng will uphold their own ethical standards and not enable discrimination against Israeli athletes, a practice that is long overdue for extinction.

(full article online)

Malaysia denies Israeli swimmers in Paralympics, will @Para_Swimming org step in?  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

International Institutions Are Failing to Protect Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exclusive: PayPal closes Nazi party account linked to Hezbollah, Assad


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli exports hit a record high of $110 billion in ‎‎2018, up 8% from 2017, buffered by a 56% increase in exports to China, and a  50% increase  to Japan.   Exports to India and Lation America have grown by 27%. 

Over 4 million tourists visited Israel in 2018, a 14% increase from the previous year.  This is the second year of record-breaking tourism to Israel.   That number is certain to increase next year, as Israel hosts the 2019 Eurovision Music Contest.

Performers visiting Israel this year included  Ozzy Osbourne, Alanis Morrisette,  Ringo Star, Julio Iglesias,  Carlos Vives, Enrique Iglesias, The Chainsmokers , CleanBandit and FloRida.

(full article online)

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: And in other BDS Fail News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Comedian Bill Burr heading to Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Geesh, it is really full out war now  ]

PA soccer federation head Jibril Rajoub bans Arab players who are playing in Israeli leagues from being part of “Palestine” soccer team.

(full article online)

PA rejects soccer players who played in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amnesty International on Warpath Against Israel, Jews, in 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

As I have pointed out again and again on this site and elsewhere, the BDS goal/strategy/tactic is built around getting their accusations to come out of the mouth of a third party, be it a university, church, municipality, academic organization, food coop or other civic institution.  And in order to do this, they must first claim that this university/church/municipality, etc. is already “taking sides” in the Arab-Israeli conflict by investing in companies or selling products somehow tied to the Jewish state (or, as they prefer to put it, “The Occupation”™).

Why kick off a divestment campaign at a college or university?  Because the school’s investment portfolio includes stocks on the BDS blacklist (maybe).  Why target this or that food coop?  Because they sell Sabra Hummus or Israeli ice cream cones.  Why protest in front of some hardware store in San Francisco or Cambridge?  Because they sell SodaStream drink dispensers.
Now in each and every case, the BDSers have detailed explanations as to why these particular stocks or those particular products are the target of their ire.  And, even when they don’t, they are ready to make up new excuses when the situation requires it. 

(full article online)

WIXing BDS (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Rwanda to open direct flight between countries ‘within months’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Amnesty International on Warpath Against Israel, Jews, in 2019


They sure played a lot of anti-Semitism cards.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The PLO, while not recognized as a country by the US, is certainly a quasi-government. For the purposes of this law it may very possibly be considered a country. Moreover, it called on other countries to essentially re-impose the Arab boycott.

Also, BDS proponents claim (falsely, but still) that the movement is a reflection of the desires of "Palestinian civil society." If the business is boycotting Israel based on the stated tenets of BDS, it sounds like it is complying with a "foreign boycott."

I am not a lawyer, but this law might already have some teeth to fight BDS on the federal level without having to create additional laws. Or, more likely, it could be slightly modified to cover the PLO and Hamas and other _de facto _governments.

(full article online)

Is BDS already illegal under US law? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Batya sees through all of this and knows that the real reason Jews don't support honoring someone who consistently slanders the Jewish state with provable lies  and supports convicted terrorists like Odeh and Marwan Barghouti is because we are a bunch of racists.

There is nothing consistent between supporting human rights and being against human rights of the Jewish people to live peacefully in a Jewish state.

And by the way, AJ Heschel was a supporter of Israel defending itself, saying _"We have a right to demand, ‘Love they neighbor as thyself.’ We have no right to demand, ‘Love they neighbor and kill thyself.’ No moral teacher has ever asserted, ‘If one stands with a knife threatening to kill you, bare your heart for him to murder you.’ There is no moral justification for self-destruction.”_

He also said this:_ “The land was taken from the Jewish people by violence, and we have never abandoned hope of regaining it. Throughout the ages we said No to all the conquerors of Palestine. We said No before God and man emphatically, daily. We objected to their occupations, we rejected their claims, we deepened our attachment, knowing that the occupation by the conquerors was a passing adventure, while our attachment to the land was an eternal link. The Jewish people has never ceased to assert its right, its title, to the land of Israel. This continuous, uninterrupted insistence, an intimate ingredient of Jewish consciousness, is at the core of Jewish history, a vital element of Jewish faith.”_

Yes, Heschel knew that the Arabs are the occupiers and the Jews are the indigenous people of the Land. He opposed everything Angela Davis believes about Israel.

I guess if he would have said those words today to Angela Davis he would be considered a racist by Batya Ungar-Sargon as well. 

(full article online)

Forward editor says opposing Angela Davis' slanders against Israel is "tearing down black people" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Left-wing singer Ahinoam Nini visits Hevron


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK Education Union Backtracks After Promoting BDS and Pledging to Blacklist Ads From Israeli Companies


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Desperation conference.


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: The Women's March Leaders Exposed


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a signed letter, the students stated that IfNotNow has “staged a series of public media stunts to demonize Israel but is conspicuously silent about the country’s right to exist” and that the organization has helped to organize a walk-off from a Birthright trip.

The students say “those of us who had the privilege of traveling to Israel with Birthright saw the Jewish state up close – in all of its beauty, complexities, and challenges.”

In their letter, Club Z writes: "You describe yourselves as 'pro-Israel'. We have a different view about what that means."

"Your organization staged a series of public media stunts to demonize Israel but is conspicuously silent about the country’s right to exist.

"IfNotNow helped to organize a walk-off from a Birthright trip because, in the words of Simone Zimmerman, Birthright is 'an intentional part of the infrastructure meant to whitewash the occupation and to keep our community indifferent to human rights violations.' We are puzzled by these words because we know Birthright to be an entirely different experience. Those of us who have had the privilege of traveling to Israel with Birthright saw the Jewish state up close – in all of its beauty, complexities, and challenges."

(full article online)

Students from Zionist group challenge 'IfNotNow' to debate


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four years after announcing divestment over West Bank activity, seen as major BDS achievement, major finance firm reverses move

(full article online)

Dutch pensions group removes Israeli banks from blacklist


----------



## Sixties Fan

IKEA to open smallest-yet Israeli store at Tel Aviv Port


----------



## Sixties Fan

Other reports of the PM's statement were translated as saying "If they want to withdraw the championships’ hosting rights from Malaysia, then they can try to do so."

Now it is up to the International Federation for Paralympic Swimming to decide if they are going to live by their own ethical standards or cave to Malaysia's challenge.






It is difficult to do the right thing. It would cost a lot of time and money to move or cancel the event. It would cause a great deal of anguish and disappointment, especially among the athletes.

But it is the right thing to do. And it should be done loudly and publicly, so other sports organizations can deal with similar issues up front.

I hope the International Federation for Paralympic Swimming is already doing the following:

1) Informing athletes and coaches through their national organizations not to purchase tickets to Malaysia.

2) Preparing a lawsuit against the government of Malaysia.

3) Looking for alternate venues that can host the event on short notice, perhaps Australia or Japan.

4) Looking for donors that can help make up the expenses that this will involve. This may be the only thing they can get George Soros and Sheldon Adelson to agree to give to.

5) Preparing a public announcement that if Malaysia does not respect the rules of the sport, they are not suitable hosts for any sporting event. (This isn't the first time Malaysia has done this.)

6) Gathering support from other sports federations to publicly say, jointly, that politics has no place in sports and no one else will hold events in Malaysia until it changes its policies.

This is bigger than this event. The International Federation for Paralympic Swimming can be the heroes that ensure that such discrimination never happens again - or they can choose to throw the Israeli athletes under the bus.

The choice is theirs.

(full article online)

Malaysian PM says he'd rather lose the Paralympic Swimming event than be forced to host Israelis. Your move, @Para_Swimming. (UPDATE) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Andylusion

This thread was created in 2013.   It didn't work then.  It's not going to work now.  How about we move on?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Andylusion said:


> This thread was created in 2013.   It didn't work then.  It's not going to work now.  How about we move on?


A "one cent " opinion


----------



## Sixties Fan

Getting people to understand that Israel is struggling to achieve competing values — peace with the Palestinians (who have turned down numerous peace offers), while protecting its citizens from terrorism and murder — is impossible.

But when it comes to managing the UCC’s money, the binary thinking used to assess Israeli behavior is thrown out the window. When UCC money is at stake, notions of moral purity, which are invoked in such an ugly manner against Jews and their homeland, are dismissed as unworkable.

“Purity is not the goal,” United Church Funds tells us. UCC’s money managers struggle to pursue competing values and hope for the best. But no such graciousness is shown to the Israelis if they try to do the same thing when Jewish lives are at stake.

The reason is simple: The Jewish state is the emotional and spiritual scapegoat for the UCC (and other mainline churches).

It’s not about human rights. It’s not about peace. It’s not about justice. It’s about the Jews.

And just in case there’s any doubt about that last point, the denomination’s investment funds hold a number of stocks in companies such as Apple and Alphabet (which owns Google) that do business with China, which is currently running concentration camps for Muslims, demolishing Christian churches, and using the internet to spy on its citizens by linking search queries to people’s individual phone numbers.

You won’t find much outcry from the UCC about these violations of human rights.

Like I said — it’s about the Jews.

(full article online)

Surprise! Another Church Group Fund Has Proscribed Pro-Israel Stocks


----------



## Sixties Fan

Contrary to the challengers' free speech narrative, these state laws do not actually impact anyone's ability to hold, express or advocate any viewpoint. Instead, they only require businesses seeking government contracts (or investments) to certify they are not engaged in discriminatory boycotts. This is actually milder than many other anti-discrimination laws at the federal, state and local level, which require companies – regardless of their financial relationship with any government – to disregard traits such as religion or national origin in hiring practices and business dealings. The laws in question here, instead of directly regulating conduct, are intended to spare the public from subsidizing companies that act contrary to the collective interest.

The key question that free speech advocates (and the courts) have to answer is whether a boycott of Israel, in its current form, is merely a political viewpoint rather than a form of discrimination. For if such a boycott does nothing but express a political viewpoint, these laws should be struck down. The collective interest is never served by stifling one side of a genuine debate. However, if a boycott represents discrimination against a protected category, it would be on par with any other uncontroversial law safeguarding public funds from being used toward discriminatory ends.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/israel-boycott-ban-is-not-about-free-speech/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Contrary to the challengers' free speech narrative, these state laws do not actually impact anyone's ability to hold, express or advocate any viewpoint. Instead, they only require businesses seeking government contracts (or investments) to certify they are not engaged in discriminatory boycotts. This is actually milder than many other anti-discrimination laws at the federal, state and local level, which require companies – regardless of their financial relationship with any government – to disregard traits such as religion or national origin in hiring practices and business dealings. The laws in question here, instead of directly regulating conduct, are intended to spare the public from subsidizing companies that act contrary to the collective interest.
> 
> The key question that free speech advocates (and the courts) have to answer is whether a boycott of Israel, in its current form, is merely a political viewpoint rather than a form of discrimination. For if such a boycott does nothing but express a political viewpoint, these laws should be struck down. The collective interest is never served by stifling one side of a genuine debate. However, if a boycott represents discrimination against a protected category, it would be on par with any other uncontroversial law safeguarding public funds from being used toward discriminatory ends.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> http://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/israel-boycott-ban-is-not-about-free-speech/





Sixties Fan said:


> However, if a boycott represents discrimination against a protected category,


There is no discrimination. BDS is to change activity. Religion is irrelevant.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Transsexual anti-Zionists have a serious problem: Their hormones are made in Israel. What to do? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Code Pink hypocrites are on lovefest tour of Iran ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

John Cleese plans Tel Aviv stop during world tour


----------



## Sixties Fan

*UPDATE:* 
A senior source told TPS that EAPPI activists have likewise been involved in the direct support of terrorism.

EAPPI activists have visited the family of Palestinian terrorist Omar al-Abed, who murdered the 70-year-old Yosef Salomon, his daughter Haya, and his son Elad at their home in Neve Tsuf in July 2017.

The visit took place just a few days after the attack, and the activists gave the terrorist’s family money as well.

DMU, an organization that monitors the WCC’s actions in Israel, told TPS that EAPPI activist were also been documented visiting terrorists’ homes in Hebron as well, where they lent support to the Palestinians’ actions against the “occupation.”

The senior source said that the EAPPI activists enter Israel on tourist’s vises and present themselves as pilgrims, but actually engage in political activity, which is illegal.

(full article online)

Report: World Council of Churches’ Flagship Project Trained 1,800 Anti-Israel Activists


----------



## Sixties Fan

For first time since 2011: Israeli minister in Egypt


----------



## Sixties Fan

German city removes antisemitic BDS event notice from its website


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> German city removes antisemitic BDS event notice from its website


the anti Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel-Japan partners eye robot testers, autonomous forklifts on factory floor


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> German city removes antisemitic BDS event notice from its website
> 
> 
> 
> the anti Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
Click to expand...


All you do is obfuscate issues.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to Export Natural Gas to Egypt, Energy Minister Holds Talks in Egypt


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Malaysia, Israeli Paraplegics Not Welcome - But Hamas Terrorists Holds Their Own "Event" There ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

So who do we believe? Perhaps the best response, Mr. Prove, is: Prove it! If the WCC is not anti-Israel, then why is it funding what seems like a nefarious program in support of the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement against the Jewish state?

Its aim is to harm Israel’s good name, and someone needed to blow the whistle. WCC needs to put its house in order.

While criticism of Israel’s policies by religious institutions is legitimate under the principle of free speech, the WCC would do well to rein in those of its followers who have crossed the line and become overtly antisemitic.

Israel has its faults, but it is nowhere near apartheid South Africa or Nazi Germany. Israel’s robust democracy and strong support of religious freedom are sacred principles in our collective consciousness, while its enemies’ contempt for these principles and Zionism is profane in the extreme.

(full article online)

Churches’ sin


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.


So says an Israeli shyster.

There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> So says an Israeli shyster.
> 
> There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.
Click to expand...

No, it is not against any one person or religion.

It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.

And ONLY against Jews and Israel.

If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> So says an Israeli shyster.
> 
> There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
Click to expand...


Nonsense.
Judaism is very specific that when the Romans destroyed the 2nd temple of Solomon, that Jewish religious leaders decided God was punishing Jews for the sins of arrogance and pride, (like massacring the Canaanites at Jericho), so that all Jews were supposed to disperse and atone for these collective sins.  They are not supposed to go back to Jerusalem until the coming of the Messiah.  So there are no real Jews in Israel.  There are only secular atheists like Netanyahu who do not believe in Judaism at all.
And since there are only 6 million people of Jewish descent in Palestine/Israel, but 12 million Arab Moslems in Palestine/Israel, then clearly it can't be discriminatory to attempt to boycott Israel in order to improve rights for Arabs.  Obviously it should be Arabs running the country, because they are the vast majority.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> So says an Israeli shyster.
> 
> There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.
Click to expand...


Its against a people.  And specifically against a people's right to self-determination.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> So says an Israeli shyster.
> 
> There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
Click to expand...

How is it against all Jews?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> So says an Israeli shyster.
> 
> There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
Click to expand...

Has nothing to do with Jews. If Palestine was occupied by Hindus, they would "hate" Hindus. The Religion is irrelevant. Israel wants to make this a religious conflict so they can play the anti Semite card on everyone.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> So says an Israeli shyster.
> 
> There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with Jews. If Palestine was occupied by Hindus, they would "hate" Hindus. The Religion is irrelevant. Israel wants to make this a religious conflict so they can play the anti Semite card on everyone.
Click to expand...



Did someone tell you to say that?

What kind of card do you play?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> So says an Israeli shyster.
> 
> There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with Jews. If Palestine was occupied by Hindus, they would "hate" Hindus. The Religion is irrelevant. Israel wants to make this a religious conflict so they can play the anti Semite card on everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone tell you to say that?
> 
> What kind of card do you play?
Click to expand...

BDS is against the actions of a state not the religion of a people. There is no discrimination hare.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> So says an Israeli shyster.
> 
> There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with Jews. If Palestine was occupied by Hindus, they would "hate" Hindus. The Religion is irrelevant. Israel wants to make this a religious conflict so they can play the anti Semite card on everyone.
Click to expand...


Indeed, it is the Islamist entity that makes this a religious conflict. Indeed, religion is a core element of the conflict as viewed from the Islamist side. Indeed, the noun “Allah” appears 92 separate times in the Hamas charter. Allah is an Islamist religious figure in case you were a bit fuzzy on that detail. 

Indeed, you know from your Korans that Islamics have a special revulsion for Jews. Indeed, Jews are prominent in your Korans with specific instruction by Muhammud as to how the pious Moslem interacts with them.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Enough With The Hysterics. Anti-BDS Laws Are Perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> So says an Israeli shyster.
> 
> There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with Jews. If Palestine was occupied by Hindus, they would "hate" Hindus. The Religion is irrelevant. Israel wants to make this a religious conflict so they can play the anti Semite card on everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone tell you to say that?
> 
> What kind of card do you play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS is against the actions of a state not the religion of a people. There is no discrimination hare.
Click to expand...


Sure. Nothing at all to do with Jew hatreds.


BDS Is Continuing To Spread Hate And Anti-Semitism Across The US | HuffPost


----------



## Sixties Fan

Families sue Arab banks for supporting terrorists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says an Israeli shyster.
> 
> There is no discrimination. BDS is not against any person or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with Jews. If Palestine was occupied by Hindus, they would "hate" Hindus. The Religion is irrelevant. Israel wants to make this a religious conflict so they can play the anti Semite card on everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone tell you to say that?
> 
> What kind of card do you play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS is against the actions of a state not the religion of a people. There is no discrimination hare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. Nothing at all to do with Jew hatreds.
> 
> 
> BDS Is Continuing To Spread Hate And Anti-Semitism Across The US | HuffPost
Click to expand...

Another Israeli shill playing anti Semite cards.

Surprise, surprise, surprise.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with Jews. If Palestine was occupied by Hindus, they would "hate" Hindus. The Religion is irrelevant. Israel wants to make this a religious conflict so they can play the anti Semite card on everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone tell you to say that?
> 
> What kind of card do you play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS is against the actions of a state not the religion of a people. There is no discrimination hare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. Nothing at all to do with Jew hatreds.
> 
> 
> BDS Is Continuing To Spread Hate And Anti-Semitism Across The US | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Israeli shill playing anti Semite cards.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise.
Click to expand...

And one MORE TIME

You have not proved ANYTHING you have said

or rather.......

Like to repeat like a mantra


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with Jews. If Palestine was occupied by Hindus, they would "hate" Hindus. The Religion is irrelevant. Israel wants to make this a religious conflict so they can play the anti Semite card on everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone tell you to say that?
> 
> What kind of card do you play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS is against the actions of a state not the religion of a people. There is no discrimination hare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. Nothing at all to do with Jew hatreds.
> 
> 
> BDS Is Continuing To Spread Hate And Anti-Semitism Across The US | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Israeli shill playing anti Semite cards.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise.
Click to expand...



What's an Israeli shill?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Malaysia says it won’t let in any Israeli delegates for sporting or other events


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pros from Around the World Gather in Israel to Compete in World Surf League Contest


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not against any one person or religion.
> 
> It is against ALL  JEWS  and against ALL of ISRAEL.
> 
> And ONLY against Jews and Israel.
> 
> If it is Only against Jews......and only against ONE COUNTRY, Israel,  then it cannot possibly be discriminatory, now can it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with Jews. If Palestine was occupied by Hindus, they would "hate" Hindus. The Religion is irrelevant. Israel wants to make this a religious conflict so they can play the anti Semite card on everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone tell you to say that?
> 
> What kind of card do you play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS is against the actions of a state not the religion of a people. There is no discrimination hare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. Nothing at all to do with Jew hatreds.
> 
> 
> BDS Is Continuing To Spread Hate And Anti-Semitism Across The US | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Israeli shill playing anti Semite cards.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise.
Click to expand...


I can appreciate you are incensed that anyone would utter a disparaging remark aimed at your islamic terrorist heroes but BDS ties to islamic terrorist franchises are well documented.

You really shouldn't expect others to ignore islamic fascism and its 1,400 year old agenda of Jew hatreds simply to appease your tender Islamo-sensibities.


Israel Exposes Ties Between BDS Activists and Palestinian Terror Groups

Israel Exposes Ties Between BDS Activists and Palestinian Terror Groups

_*Israel’s Strategic Affairs Ministry named 42 anti-Israel groups that are affiliated with ‎Palestinian terror groups and ‎receive their orders from the Palestinian Authority.*_


----------



## Hollie

BDS fascists can't hide the money trail that connects them to islamic terrorist franchises.


The Anti-Israel Money Trail


----------



## Hollie

It's just..... uncanny, how right on queue, the Islamic fascists find common ground.


Muslim trailblazer Ilhan Omar admits she backs BDS — now that election is over


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with Jews. If Palestine was occupied by Hindus, they would "hate" Hindus. The Religion is irrelevant. Israel wants to make this a religious conflict so they can play the anti Semite card on everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone tell you to say that?
> 
> What kind of card do you play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS is against the actions of a state not the religion of a people. There is no discrimination hare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. Nothing at all to do with Jew hatreds.
> 
> 
> BDS Is Continuing To Spread Hate And Anti-Semitism Across The US | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Israeli shill playing anti Semite cards.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can appreciate you are incensed that anyone would utter a disparaging remark aimed at your islamic terrorist heroes but BDS ties to islamic terrorist franchises are well documented.
> 
> You really shouldn't expect others to ignore islamic fascism and its 1,400 year old agenda of Jew hatreds simply to appease your tender Islamo-sensibities.
> 
> 
> Israel Exposes Ties Between BDS Activists and Palestinian Terror Groups
> 
> Israel Exposes Ties Between BDS Activists and Palestinian Terror Groups
> 
> _*Israel’s Strategic Affairs Ministry named 42 anti-Israel groups that are affiliated with ‎Palestinian terror groups and ‎receive their orders from the Palestinian Authority.*_
Click to expand...

What is Israel's favorite card? Anti Semite? Terrorist? Who knows?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone tell you to say that?
> 
> What kind of card do you play?
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is against the actions of a state not the religion of a people. There is no discrimination hare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. Nothing at all to do with Jew hatreds.
> 
> 
> BDS Is Continuing To Spread Hate And Anti-Semitism Across The US | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Israeli shill playing anti Semite cards.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can appreciate you are incensed that anyone would utter a disparaging remark aimed at your islamic terrorist heroes but BDS ties to islamic terrorist franchises are well documented.
> 
> You really shouldn't expect others to ignore islamic fascism and its 1,400 year old agenda of Jew hatreds simply to appease your tender Islamo-sensibities.
> 
> 
> Israel Exposes Ties Between BDS Activists and Palestinian Terror Groups
> 
> Israel Exposes Ties Between BDS Activists and Palestinian Terror Groups
> 
> _*Israel’s Strategic Affairs Ministry named 42 anti-Israel groups that are affiliated with ‎Palestinian terror groups and ‎receive their orders from the Palestinian Authority.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Israel's favorite card? Anti Semite? Terrorist? Who knows?
Click to expand...


Your song and dance routines are a hoot. I couldn't help but notice that absent any ability to address the posted links, you put on your Islamo-tap dance shoes and danced around the issue.

Tinmore will be appearing here his every waking moment, folks. Be sure to tip your waitresses. 

Ba dum bump, *cymbals*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is against the actions of a state not the religion of a people. There is no discrimination hare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Nothing at all to do with Jew hatreds.
> 
> 
> BDS Is Continuing To Spread Hate And Anti-Semitism Across The US | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Israeli shill playing anti Semite cards.
> 
> Surprise, surprise, surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can appreciate you are incensed that anyone would utter a disparaging remark aimed at your islamic terrorist heroes but BDS ties to islamic terrorist franchises are well documented.
> 
> You really shouldn't expect others to ignore islamic fascism and its 1,400 year old agenda of Jew hatreds simply to appease your tender Islamo-sensibities.
> 
> 
> Israel Exposes Ties Between BDS Activists and Palestinian Terror Groups
> 
> Israel Exposes Ties Between BDS Activists and Palestinian Terror Groups
> 
> _*Israel’s Strategic Affairs Ministry named 42 anti-Israel groups that are affiliated with ‎Palestinian terror groups and ‎receive their orders from the Palestinian Authority.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Israel's favorite card? Anti Semite? Terrorist? Who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your song and dance routines are a hoot. I couldn't help but notice that absent any ability to address the posted links, you put on your Islamo-tap dance shoes and danced around the issue.
> 
> Tinmore will be appearing here his every waking moment, folks. Be sure to tip your waitresses.
> 
> Ba dum bump, *cymbals*
Click to expand...



Did you see his You Tube Link where interviewed Palestinians say the entire area should be considered “ Palestine “ , they do not believe in the “ Two State Solution “ and he actually defends that stance?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu set for first-ever visit by Israel PM to Chad


----------



## Sixties Fan

Big Sports News: Israel Chosen to Host the European Championships of Flag Football Next Year in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colombian Superstar Carlos Vives Rejects BDS, Performs in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv, Jerusalem, Desert Resort Top Travel+Leisure's 2018 World's Best Awards | Design News


----------



## Sixties Fan

http://www.israelhayom.com/2019/01/...to-visit-israel-on-holocaust-remembrance-day/


----------



## Sixties Fan

She went on to say that there is a "difference" between criticizing a military action by a government that has "exercised really oppressive policies" and attacking "particular people of faith."

Omar, who was sworn into Congress earlier this month, has a history of making controversial comments about Israel. She recently appeared toinsinuate that Israel is guilty of oppression.

Ilhan Omar, who actively backs the BDS movement, will now serve on the House Foreign Affairs committee. She doubled down on this tweet just yesterday. pic.twitter.com/mgIFG57J3X


(full article online)

Ilhan Omar on Calling Israel 'Evil': Those Were 'The Only Words I Could Think About Expressing at That Moment'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Academic boycotts, rightly understood and employed, are an effective means of isolating and stigmatizing universities and other institutions that support authoritarian regimes (like Erdogan’s Turkey) or provide a platform for spreading pro-terrorist propaganda (as at An-Najah or Birzeit universities in the West Bank). By refusing to acknowledge the legitimacy of universities controlled by regimes that deny basic academic (and human) freedoms, boycotters undermine corrupt systems and lend moral support to academics fighting for their rights and even their lives.

But not all boycotts are defensible. The academic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel provides the most obvious example of an unjust act masquerading as high-minded activism.

Contrary to the claims of BDS advocates, Israel is a free, democratic state with equal representation for all citizens, regardless of their religious or ethnic background. Israeli universities, far from suffering under state or party control, are home to some of Israel’s harshest critics, who are free to condemn or praise governments and religious leaders or even question the legitimacy of Israel’s existence. They are anything but tools of the state whose livelihood and freedom depend on praising the government or censoring their opinions.

In light of these widely known facts, BDS proponents reveal their antisemitic motivations in a myriad of ways, most obviously in singling out Israel — the world’s only Jewish state — for condemnation, while turning a blind eye to genuine human rights abusers such as Iran, Saudi Arabia, North Korea, Cuba, and China. The BDSers’ false assertions regarding Israeli history — from denying the long and vibrant history of the ancient Hebrews, to claiming that Israelis are European “settler colonialists” comparable to Nazis — also expose their antisemitism.

(full article online)

BDS Is Contemptible, But Academic Boycotts Have Their Place


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Academic boycotts, rightly understood and employed, are an effective means of isolating and stigmatizing universities and other institutions that support authoritarian regimes (like Erdogan’s Turkey) or provide a platform for spreading pro-terrorist propaganda (as at An-Najah or Birzeit universities in the West Bank). By refusing to acknowledge the legitimacy of universities controlled by regimes that deny basic academic (and human) freedoms, boycotters undermine corrupt systems and lend moral support to academics fighting for their rights and even their lives.
> 
> But not all boycotts are defensible. The academic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel provides the most obvious example of an unjust act masquerading as high-minded activism.
> 
> Contrary to the claims of BDS advocates, Israel is a free, democratic state with equal representation for all citizens, regardless of their religious or ethnic background. Israeli universities, far from suffering under state or party control, are home to some of Israel’s harshest critics, who are free to condemn or praise governments and religious leaders or even question the legitimacy of Israel’s existence. They are anything but tools of the state whose livelihood and freedom depend on praising the government or censoring their opinions.
> 
> In light of these widely known facts, BDS proponents reveal their antisemitic motivations in a myriad of ways, most obviously in singling out Israel — the world’s only Jewish state — for condemnation, while turning a blind eye to genuine human rights abusers such as Iran, Saudi Arabia, North Korea, Cuba, and China. The BDSers’ false assertions regarding Israeli history — from denying the long and vibrant history of the ancient Hebrews, to claiming that Israelis are European “settler colonialists” comparable to Nazis — also expose their antisemitism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS Is Contemptible, But Academic Boycotts Have Their Place





Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli universities, far from suffering under state or party control, are home to some of Israel’s harshest critics, who are free to condemn or praise governments and religious leaders or even question the legitimacy of Israel’s existence.


Yeah, like Ilan Pappe who had to move to the UK to find work.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Academic boycotts, rightly understood and employed, are an effective means of isolating and stigmatizing universities and other institutions that support authoritarian regimes (like Erdogan’s Turkey) or provide a platform for spreading pro-terrorist propaganda (as at An-Najah or Birzeit universities in the West Bank). By refusing to acknowledge the legitimacy of universities controlled by regimes that deny basic academic (and human) freedoms, boycotters undermine corrupt systems and lend moral support to academics fighting for their rights and even their lives.
> 
> But not all boycotts are defensible. The academic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel provides the most obvious example of an unjust act masquerading as high-minded activism.
> 
> Contrary to the claims of BDS advocates, Israel is a free, democratic state with equal representation for all citizens, regardless of their religious or ethnic background. Israeli universities, far from suffering under state or party control, are home to some of Israel’s harshest critics, who are free to condemn or praise governments and religious leaders or even question the legitimacy of Israel’s existence. They are anything but tools of the state whose livelihood and freedom depend on praising the government or censoring their opinions.
> 
> In light of these widely known facts, BDS proponents reveal their antisemitic motivations in a myriad of ways, most obviously in singling out Israel — the world’s only Jewish state — for condemnation, while turning a blind eye to genuine human rights abusers such as Iran, Saudi Arabia, North Korea, Cuba, and China. The BDSers’ false assertions regarding Israeli history — from denying the long and vibrant history of the ancient Hebrews, to claiming that Israelis are European “settler colonialists” comparable to Nazis — also expose their antisemitism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS Is Contemptible, But Academic Boycotts Have Their Place





Sixties Fan said:


> In light of these widely known facts, BDS proponents reveal their antisemitic motivations in a myriad of ways, most obviously in singling out Israel


Not true. They boycott all countries that occupy Palestine.


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Academic boycotts, rightly understood and employed, are an effective means of isolating and stigmatizing universities and other institutions that support authoritarian regimes (like Erdogan’s Turkey) or provide a platform for spreading pro-terrorist propaganda (as at An-Najah or Birzeit universities in the West Bank). By refusing to acknowledge the legitimacy of universities controlled by regimes that deny basic academic (and human) freedoms, boycotters undermine corrupt systems and lend moral support to academics fighting for their rights and even their lives.
> 
> But not all boycotts are defensible. The academic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel provides the most obvious example of an unjust act masquerading as high-minded activism.
> 
> Contrary to the claims of BDS advocates, Israel is a free, democratic state with equal representation for all citizens, regardless of their religious or ethnic background. Israeli universities, far from suffering under state or party control, are home to some of Israel’s harshest critics, who are free to condemn or praise governments and religious leaders or even question the legitimacy of Israel’s existence. They are anything but tools of the state whose livelihood and freedom depend on praising the government or censoring their opinions.
> 
> In light of these widely known facts, BDS proponents reveal their antisemitic motivations in a myriad of ways, most obviously in singling out Israel — the world’s only Jewish state — for condemnation, while turning a blind eye to genuine human rights abusers such as Iran, Saudi Arabia, North Korea, Cuba, and China. The BDSers’ false assertions regarding Israeli history — from denying the long and vibrant history of the ancient Hebrews, to claiming that Israelis are European “settler colonialists” comparable to Nazis — also expose their antisemitism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS Is Contemptible, But Academic Boycotts Have Their Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of these widely known facts, BDS proponents reveal their antisemitic motivations in a myriad of ways, most obviously in singling out Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. They boycott all countries that occupy Palestine.
Click to expand...


How do you occupy a country that never existed?

Palestine as an Arab State is a figment of the imagination.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Academic boycotts, rightly understood and employed, are an effective means of isolating and stigmatizing universities and other institutions that support authoritarian regimes (like Erdogan’s Turkey) or provide a platform for spreading pro-terrorist propaganda (as at An-Najah or Birzeit universities in the West Bank). By refusing to acknowledge the legitimacy of universities controlled by regimes that deny basic academic (and human) freedoms, boycotters undermine corrupt systems and lend moral support to academics fighting for their rights and even their lives.
> 
> But not all boycotts are defensible. The academic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel provides the most obvious example of an unjust act masquerading as high-minded activism.
> 
> Contrary to the claims of BDS advocates, Israel is a free, democratic state with equal representation for all citizens, regardless of their religious or ethnic background. Israeli universities, far from suffering under state or party control, are home to some of Israel’s harshest critics, who are free to condemn or praise governments and religious leaders or even question the legitimacy of Israel’s existence. They are anything but tools of the state whose livelihood and freedom depend on praising the government or censoring their opinions.
> 
> In light of these widely known facts, BDS proponents reveal their antisemitic motivations in a myriad of ways, most obviously in singling out Israel — the world’s only Jewish state — for condemnation, while turning a blind eye to genuine human rights abusers such as Iran, Saudi Arabia, North Korea, Cuba, and China. The BDSers’ false assertions regarding Israeli history — from denying the long and vibrant history of the ancient Hebrews, to claiming that Israelis are European “settler colonialists” comparable to Nazis — also expose their antisemitism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS Is Contemptible, But Academic Boycotts Have Their Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In light of these widely known facts, BDS proponents reveal their antisemitic motivations in a myriad of ways, most obviously in singling out Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. They boycott all countries that occupy Palestine.
Click to expand...


Your usual sidestep is to ignore the obvious politico-religious element involved. The mere presence of Jews in a geographic area claimed by the Islamic settler colonial project as an Islamist waqf is all that is needed to trigger the Arab-Moslem psyche.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Academic boycotts, rightly understood and employed, are an effective means of isolating and stigmatizing universities and other institutions that support authoritarian regimes (like Erdogan’s Turkey) or provide a platform for spreading pro-terrorist propaganda (as at An-Najah or Birzeit universities in the West Bank). By refusing to acknowledge the legitimacy of universities controlled by regimes that deny basic academic (and human) freedoms, boycotters undermine corrupt systems and lend moral support to academics fighting for their rights and even their lives.
> 
> But not all boycotts are defensible. The academic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel provides the most obvious example of an unjust act masquerading as high-minded activism.
> 
> Contrary to the claims of BDS advocates, Israel is a free, democratic state with equal representation for all citizens, regardless of their religious or ethnic background. Israeli universities, far from suffering under state or party control, are home to some of Israel’s harshest critics, who are free to condemn or praise governments and religious leaders or even question the legitimacy of Israel’s existence. They are anything but tools of the state whose livelihood and freedom depend on praising the government or censoring their opinions.
> 
> In light of these widely known facts, BDS proponents reveal their antisemitic motivations in a myriad of ways, most obviously in singling out Israel — the world’s only Jewish state — for condemnation, while turning a blind eye to genuine human rights abusers such as Iran, Saudi Arabia, North Korea, Cuba, and China. The BDSers’ false assertions regarding Israeli history — from denying the long and vibrant history of the ancient Hebrews, to claiming that Israelis are European “settler colonialists” comparable to Nazis — also expose their antisemitism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS Is Contemptible, But Academic Boycotts Have Their Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli universities, far from suffering under state or party control, are home to some of Israel’s harshest critics, who are free to condemn or praise governments and religious leaders or even question the legitimacy of Israel’s existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, like Ilan Pappe who had to move to the UK to find work.
Click to expand...


With Europe being a haven for Jew-hating Islamics, Pappe will find a wider audience for his Jew-hating antics.

I’ll bet you’re waiting patiently for some new YouTube videos, right?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Khatib said that "the barrier of fear and concealment (for visits by Arab delegations to Israel) has been broken, and it has become open."

That is indeed what is bothering Palestinians so much. It used to be that their threats of publicizing "normalization" and the implicit threat that the Arab street would never allow public visits between Israeli and Arab officials was enough to keep the Arab world publicly aligned with them. They comforted themselves with lots of public statements of support from Arab leaders at the UN and elsewhere.

Now, the break is so complete that they are starting to openly describe the rest of the Arab world as effectively becoming Zionist, and they are impotent to do anything about it except whine to the media.

(full article online)

Palestinian Arabs add Gulf states to bizarre conspiracy theories about Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Not true. They boycott all countries that occupy Palestine.



Except Jordan.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Norway's new government calls for closer cooperation with Israel and will work against PA's reward of terrorists - MIFF


----------



## Sixties Fan

The (literal) case against BDS


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The (literal) case against BDS


Load of hooey. Israel is desperate.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I'm a bit confused_!_  Just WHY would you believe Israel is _(or was - or - will be)_ deseparatefor anything_?_   And WHAT in particular, does Israel want so desparately_?_ 



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (literal) case against BDS
> 
> 
> 
> Load of hooey. Israel is desperate.
Click to expand...

*(QUESTION)*

By what measure are you basing this comparison on?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm a bit confused_!_  Just WHY would you believe Israel is _(or was - or - will be)_ deseparatefor anything_?_   And WHAT in particular, does Israel want so desparately_?_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (literal) case against BDS
> 
> 
> 
> Load of hooey. Israel is desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> By what measure are you basing this comparison on?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It seems that every article they play a deck of anti Semite and terrorist cards. They keep banging on like they are trying to sell something.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm a bit confused_!_  Just WHY would you believe Israel is _(or was - or - will be)_ deseparatefor anything_?_   And WHAT in particular, does Israel want so desparately_?_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (literal) case against BDS
> 
> 
> 
> Load of hooey. Israel is desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> By what measure are you basing this comparison on?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that every article they play a deck of anti Semite and terrorist cards. They keep banging on like they are trying to sell something.
Click to expand...


You DO get that it's in direct response to well...you know.... antisemitism and terrorism, right?


----------



## Hollie

Could someone please alert the ummah?  This boycott thing needs to be expanded. I’m thinking a flotilla to the Port of Tokyo. 


*A 200-strong Japanese business delegation to Israel continues a trend of warmer ties.*


Conservative Japanese cos turn to Israeli innovation

A delegation of 200 senior executives from 100 leading Japanese companies, including Mitsubishi and Toshiba, is visiting Israel this week, accompanied by the Japanese minister of the economy. The delegation is the largest from Japan to visit Israel to date. At a conference in honor of the visit, the warming of relations between the two countries was celebrated, reflected above all in the growth of Israeli exports to Japan, which grew 42% to $1.16 billion in 2018.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fishermen from 22 Countries Compete in Israeli Fishing Contest


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mixed Reactions After Prosecution Efforts Against Anti-Israel Disruptions at UCLA and UCI


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ What a difference thirty years make since the last time Israel hosted Eurovision.  There were no calls to boycott Israel from hosting the event any of the times the country hosted it before.
NOW, the anti Israel world of fools is out to destroy any and all
possibilities for Israel to participate in anything it has a right to,
arts, sports, politics.
And STILL, these Jew haters are the only losers and will continue to be the only losers now and forever
They do not want the Palestinians to have a State, they want to destroy Israel, as it has been happening since 1920

Hopefully, all Western broadcasts, and many more Asian and African ones will reject the call to boycott this time.  Enough. ]


Protesters on Saturday night crashed the stage of the Eurovision Song Contest semi-finals in France, moments after Israeli singer Netta Barzilai, who won the contest last year, performed on stage.

The protesters carried signs calling for a boycott of the competition which will be held in Israel in May, and were quickly removed by security guards.

Barzilai was later quoted on _Army Radio_ as saying, "After an amazing evening - five people who come to distribute darkness and not to talk about music and love will not disturb me on such an evening."

The 2019 Eurovision Song Contest will be held in Tel Aviv under the slogan “Dare to Dream”.

So far, several broadcasters have rejected the boycott calls, including the _British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC)_ and Australian public television network _SBS_.

(full article online

Protesters crash Israeli Eurovision winner's performance


Anti-Israel protesters bust onto stage during France Eurovision qualifier


----------



## Sixties Fan

The first (1:12) was when he said, "Well it is not fair to call me anti-semitic. They should call other people anti-semitic. I'm not anti-semitic - the Arabs are all Semitic people."

Yes, that stupid argument actually elicited applause.

At 1:56, Mohamad justifies insulting Jews as a freedom of speech issue:

 We talk about freedom of speech and yet you cannot say anything against Israel, against the Jews. Why is that?  So if we....can say that we are something that will be regarded as anti-semitic by the Jews that is their right to hold such opinion of me. This my right to tell them also that they have been doing a lot of wrong things. The liberal, enlightened students at Oxford applauded the idea of negatively stereotyping entire groups of people.

Well, not really - they only applauded the idea of negatively stereotyping Jews.

(full article and video online)

Oxford Union audience applauds Malaysia's antisemitic premier's "right" to stereotype Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Mixed Reactions After Prosecution Efforts Against Anti-Israel Disruptions at UCLA and UCI


I don't agree with shouting down Israeli supporters, however, when Palestinian speakers are shut down before they start nobody says anything. There is complete silence. There is definitely a double standard here.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm a bit confused_!_  Just WHY would you believe Israel is _(or was - or - will be)_ deseparatefor anything_?_   And WHAT in particular, does Israel want so desparately_?_


Affordable Milky.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm a bit confused_!_  Just WHY would you believe Israel is _(or was - or - will be)_ deseparatefor anything_?_   And WHAT in particular, does Israel want so desparately_?_
> 
> 
> 
> Affordable Milky.
Click to expand...


Let that be Israel's biggest problem,
while You guys go back to dealing with throwing political opposition leaders and gays from roof tops.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Let that be Israel's biggest problem,
> while You guys go back to dealing with throwing political opposition leaders and gays from roof tops.


You shoot innocent men, women and children from roof tops, so what's your point?


----------



## Sixties Fan

N’DJAMENA, Chad — Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Chadian President Idriss Déby on Sunday announced the reestablishment of diplomatic relations, bringing the number of countries that Israel has formal ties with to a record of 161.

(full article online)

‘New inroads’ into Muslim world: Netanyahu and Chad’s Déby announce resumed ties


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let that be Israel's biggest problem,
> while You guys go back to dealing with throwing political opposition leaders and gays from roof tops.
> 
> 
> 
> You shoot innocent men, women and children from roof tops, so what's your point?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sheba Medical Center, Japan’s OKI Electric join forces against dementia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sarsour uses Women's March to push anti-Israel boycott


----------



## Sixties Fan

Macias has tried many times to return and perform in Algeria, which he left in 1961, but the Algerian government has consistently denied him.
Notice that this article is not saying that MACBI is trying to stop the concert, but only to get people not to attend. Which is in itself an indication that the Morocco boycott movement is more noise than anything else.

Macias has given concerts in Egypt without any issues, including at least one that was televised.

(full article and videos online)

Some Moroccans upset at Valentine's Day concert by Algerian Jewish Zionist ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Malaysia’s decision is not surprising. Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad’s has a long history of antisemitic and virulently anti-Israel comments. One example was his “Jews rule the world by proxy” comment he posted on a blog in 2012. Just this past October he described Jews as “hook-nosed” in an interview with BBC.

Discrimination of Israeli athletes is sadly something we have seen before. Israelis are often treated like no other nation. They are forced to hide their nationality; do not get “Hatikva” played when an Israeli athlete wins a gold medal; and do not have their flag raised like that of other nations at international sporting events.

It is time to put an end to allowing sporting events to be held hostage by Arab and Islamic countries. In July, the International Judo Federation canceled two tournaments – the Abu Dhabi Grand Slam and the Tunis Grand Prix – due to restrictions that were unfairly placed on Israelis. Those restrictions were ultimately lifted, and one Israeli judoka went on to win a gold medal.

The same needs to happen here. Swimmers from some 70 countries are expected to compete at the 2019 World Para Swimming Championships in Malaysia. If Israeli athletes are not allowed to compete, then no one should.

(full article online)

Antisemitic swimming


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is How Sht Gets Started

This is what Linda Sarsour posted yesterday. The Jewish community is not waging war on black people. Linda Sarsour is an antisemite and even when she is apologizing to the Jewish community on the one hand she is condemning it on the other. She can’t help it. This is who she is and as long as the five board members are in power you will continue to see these sharp divisions they themselves foster. During this entire fiasco who has continually attacked whom? Jewish people asking you to condemn an antisemite and antisemitism is not an attack. Writing that Jewish people are waging war on black people is an attack. It is vicious. It is vile. And it is not true. They are their own worst enemy. An appalling lack of judgment on Linda’s part. On this day, during this ongoing controversy. SMH

(full article online)

Daughter of Blues Legend Muddy Waters Rips 'Antisemite' Linda Sarsour


----------



## Sixties Fan

July 2018

UC Davis SJP wrote an op-ed for _The California Aggie_ in response to an Aggies for Israel op-ed that accused SJP of leveling anti-Semitic invectives toward Jewish and pro-Israel students in March. SJP claimed in their op-ed they were merely protesting Israeli government policies.

“Palestinian houses are simultaneously being demolished, and Palestinians are being imprisoned, slaughtered and tortured,” UC Davis SJP wrote. “We demand to have our voices heard because the voices of Palestinians are being killed off one by one. We will continue with these efforts because we will not allow the victims of Israeli colonization to be forgotten on this campus.”

The op-ed proceeded to ramble on about how it was hypocritical for students to be pro-Israel and stand with progressive causes, even promulgating the falsehood that the Israeli government forcibly sterilizes African migrants. But SJP let the cat out of the bag in the op-ed’s concluding paragraph.

“It is an ideological fantasy to really believe that progress is possible so long as the state of Israel exists,” UC Davis SJP wrote. “Underlying this naive fantasy is the belief that a state that engages in racist laws, systematic killings and home demolitions can also function as a beacon of peace. The goal of Palestinian resistance is not to establish ‘love’ with those who are responsible for the suffering of the Palestinian people; it is to completely dismantle those forces at play. So continue to watch in ‘horror,’ because we are here to stay.”

In other words: UC Davis SJP doesn’t want any part of a two-state solution, they want Israel gone altogether.

(full article online)

UC Davis SJP Admits They Want to See Israel Destroyed


----------



## Sixties Fan

Khartoum lets Netanyahu’s plane fly over South Sudan, in first for Israel


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


>


The number of deaths does not justify their murder by Israeli snipers.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of deaths does not justify their murder by Israeli snipers.
Click to expand...


What is the appropriate ratio?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> What is the appropriate ratio?


There isn't any.  Don't shoot innocent people.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the appropriate ratio?
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't any.  Don't shoot innocent people.
Click to expand...


What innocent people were shot?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> What innocent people were shot?


A medic for one.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What innocent people were shot?
> 
> 
> 
> A medic for one.
Click to expand...


She was in a war zone created by islamics for two.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> She was in a war zone created by islamics for two.


No she wasn't.  She was 300 meters from the Israeli border taking part in a peaceful protest.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was in a war zone created by islamics for two.
> 
> 
> 
> No she wasn't.  She was 300 meters from the Israeli border taking part in a peaceful protest.
Click to expand...


Peaceful protest?

You such funny man.

BTW, this _is_ the BDS thread.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Infiltration of other people’s institutions can be seen wherever progressive politics is ascendant, notably college campuses where intersectional coalitions somehow always include support for BDS.  BDS champions insist that this is simply a matter of justice, but as I’ve noted before, intersectionality seems to have ended up a one-way street where feminists and gay rights activists (to pick a couple of examples) must embrace an assault on Israel while shutting up about the abominable plight of women and gays everywhere else in the Middle East save Israel.
Why must everyone in a college intersectional coalition – including feminists and gay activists – submit to the will of mostly male, mostly straight BDS leaders far from campus?  Because the boycotters are ready to do anything, including destroying any organization they join, in order to get their way. 
Within the Women’s March you are seeing a similar drama play out as predators who have taken over a project they did not start seem ready to see it go down in flames rather than free it from enslavement to issues of their choice. 

(full article online)

Predators and the Women's March (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alexander trades in double negatives: “This is not to say that anti-Semitism is not real.” She can’t quite bring herself to say that antisemitism is real. Anyone wondering about that, however, might examine Alexander’s own column, which obsesses, using a classically antisemitic trope, about Jewish financial power. “Many civil rights activists and organizations have remained silent as well, not because they lack concern or sympathy for the Palestinian people, but because they fear loss of funding from foundations,” she writes. As if pro-Israel Jews control the big foundations? Alexander also cheers, for Times readers, as an example of “moral clarity,” the United Methodist Church pension fund’s boycott of the five largest Israeli banks. Alexander concedes that “while criticism of Israel is not inherently anti-Semitic, it can slide there.” She seems not even the slightest bit aware that her own column is a demonstration of precisely that phenomenon.

Alexander seems totally unfamiliar with the reality of Israel. She writes of King, “Like many black leaders of the time, he recognized European Jewry as a persecuted, oppressed and homeless people striving to build a nation of their own.” Yet Israel is a home not only for “European Jewry,” but for Jews from Yemen, Morocco, Iraq, Ethiopia, Egypt, Syria and many other Middle Eastern and African countries where they were brutally persecuted, expelled and oppressed until they found refuge in Israel. It is also home to a population of Jews who have dwelled there for many centuries.

Alexander writes that King “said on national television that it would be necessary for Israel to return parts of its conquered territory to achieve true peace and security and to avoid exacerbating the conflict.” But Alexander makes no mention of the reality that Israel did indeed return the Sinai Peninsula to Egypt as part of a peace agreement, or that Israel has withdrawn from Gaza and Arab population centers in the West Bank.

(full article online)

New York Times Columnist Cheers for Boycotting Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ukraine President visits Israel, meets with Netanyahu


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The UN....led by Christian and Muslim governments who boycott Israel .....using Israeli know how......   ]

MINUSMA using RADA radars to protect bases | Jane's 360


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Olympic Committee Partners With Technion For Joint Sports Research Center | Health News


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Chad ties restored, Israel set to host Mali’s PM in coming weeks


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of deaths does not justify their murder by Israeli snipers.
Click to expand...


Actually it does, the more You murder of Your own the more distance You need to take from me.
When You murder Your fellow by the millions don't whine when they get killed by an enemy in war.

You definitely do not project too much trust in Your own kind anyway.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Actually it does, the more You murder of Your own the more distance You need to take from me.
> When You murder Your fellow by the millions don't whine when they get killed by an enemy in war.
> 
> You definitely do not project too much trust in Your own kind anyway.


This is not a war and you have no right murdering people who are not threatening your life.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does, the more You murder of Your own the more distance You need to take from me.
> When You murder Your fellow by the millions don't whine when they get killed by an enemy in war.
> 
> You definitely do not project too much trust in Your own kind anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a war and you have no right murdering people who are not threatening your life.
Click to expand...


Islamo-savages gathering in force, with weapons, attempting to breach your border so they can “rip your hearts out” is kinda’ like threatening your life. 

But then, you define such actions as a _peaceful protest™️
_
It’s not murder to defend yourself from an armed attacker who is threatening to kill you. Now, go finish your coma.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Islamo-savages gathering in force, with weapons, attempting to breach your border so they can “rip your hearts out” is kinda’ like threatening your life.
> 
> But then, you define such actions as a _peaceful protest™️
> _
> It’s not murder to defend yourself from an armed attacker who is threatening to kill you. Now, go finish your coma.


How are you threatened by a medic giving care to the wounded 900 feet away?


----------



## Sixties Fan

In close coordination with US,’ Jerusalem thwarts Ramallah’s effort to ‘politicize professional UN forums’; Israeli diplomat elected vice-chair of UN Committee on NGOs

(full article online)

Israel blocks Palestinian bid to get observer status at UN disarmament panel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Microsoft Boosts Israeli Startups with New ‘Reactor’ Hub in Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

B’Tselem is a non-governmental organization that wants you to think it is a pacifist movement guarding against “human rights abuses” by the IDF against the civilian Palestinian Arab population both inside Israel's pre-1967 borders (actually Armistice lines) and the 'West Bank' and Gaza.

Although today it is run by Israeli anarchist leaders, in the past, B’tselem was run by American anarchists living in Israel. “B’Tselem” means “in Thine own image,” a biblical quote referring to man's soul, applying the lie that it exists solely to keep Israel on the straight and narrow regarding human rights.

A beter look shows that B’Tselem is a dedicated fifth column against the Jewish state and an unannounced ally of the likes of Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, Fatah and the PFLP. B’Tselem is funded by a plethora of EU NGOs that openly promote BDS and could be termed a “back door” for Israel’s enemies to roam about the Jewish state and worldwide media trying to convince the world that the IDF is Jack the Ripper.
-------

So we have a nonprofit representing Israel’s enemies sending large sums of money to Arab and Muslim states which have nothing to do with B’Tselem’s largely fabricated “occupation” or concern for “human rights.” The terrorist groups mentioned above no doubt have offices in those countries where the money can be laundered to promote the war on Israel and BDS. Remember, all this money is collected in the U.S. tax free.

(full article online)

A Guide to B’Tselem: Israel’s in-house subsidized fifth column


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Yes, sure....lets boycott Israel.....  LOL  ]

PA ministry removes photo of officials with Israeli drinks


----------



## Sixties Fan

This next video is a Vlog of some kids shopping in a supermarket in Gaza.

And once again, it shows the real Gaza – not the one you are seeing from the haters and their accomplices in the mainstream media.


Those well stocked shelves, by the way, include quite a number of products with Hebrew on them.




Save


Save


Save


Boycott, much? (hat tip: Yoel)

WATCH: Shopping in 'Concentration Camp' Gaza


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Lawfare Project sent a lawyers’ letter on behalf of Israeli nationals after the Saudis blocked Israelis from participating in the same tournament last year because of their nationality and were set on doing the same again.

“Saudi Arabia engages in an illegal racist boycott of Israeli persons,” but “competition and chess... should be free of political drama,” Goldstein told _the Post, _noting that the Saudi chess story is just the latest version of antisemitism by “turning against the Jewish state.”

Goldstein said that apparently some of the other Israeli chess players were offered €500 each as compensation for the discrimination. But she said “my two clients did not accept this pay off,” saying none of the chess players should have had to choose between accepting money or an uphill fight against discrimination.

She said convincing FIDE to move the chess tournament out of Saudi Arabia to Russia was a “perfect example of different elements of social mobilization to right a past wrong” and that she was proud of Lawfare Project’s role in the win.

(full article online)

The woman and organization behind legal victories against antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Newly elected President of the Athens-based Fédération Internationale des Échecs (FIDE - World Chess Federation) Arkady Dvorkovich, expressed his ongoing support to root out antisemitism and continued to ensure that Israelis will have the right to compete in all competitions held by the FIDE, during a visit to Israel last week.

(full article online)

World chess governing body vows Israelis will always have right to compete


----------



## Sixties Fan

In light of the findings of the updated MSA report, Minister Erdan addressed Foreign Minister Mogherini in a letter, emphasizing the need to end the duality of EU policy which, on the one hand, officially opposes boycotts against the State of Israel, and on the other, supporting boycott organizations. "In December 2018, the European Court of Auditors… warned that the European Council does not have adequate and sufficiently detailed information as these NGOs use these funds”, and called on the European Union to “Immediately end funding for NGOs which actively promote a boycott of Israel.”

(full article online)

Report: European Union still funding anti-Israel boycott


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yousef Munayyer, a BDS activist for the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights, wrote an absurd op-ed that The Forward naturally felt had merit.

-----

This is an amazing twisting of the truth.  Israel is the only nation whose right to existence is regularly questioned, and Munayyer twists this into making it sound like only Israel insists on the right to exist!

Munayyer's assertion that no state has the right to exist is flat out wrong. The concept of a nation's right to exist pre-dates Israel, as Wikipedia notes:

" The  right to exist is said to be an attribute of nations. According to an essay by the nineteenth century French philosopher Ernest Renan, a state has the right to exist when individuals are willing to sacrifice their own interests for the community it represents.
... Proponents of the right to exist trace it back to the "right of existence", said to be a fundamental right of states recognized by writers on international law for hundreds of years.... The phrase gained enormous usage in reference to the breakup of the Ottoman Empire in 1918. "If Turkey has a right to exist – and the Powers are very prompt to assert that she has – she possesses an equally good right to defend herself against all attempts to imperil her political existence," wrote Eliakim and Robert Littell in 1903.* In many cases, a nation's right to exist is not questioned, and is therefore not asserted."*

That last sentence demolishes Munayyer's core argument. (The Wikipedia article goes over other states and aspiring states that assert a right to exist, including "Palestine," which also demolishes his argument that only Israel insists on that right.)

Does anyone question Israel's right to exist? Um, yeah. Every day. Including Munayyer's BDS buddies like Omar Barghouti.  But proof of Israel's right to exist can be seen, ironically, from Yasir Arafat:


(full article online)

The Forward publishes another stupid anti-Israel argument by a BDS activist ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bahrain parliament debates banning all Israeli films ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

Many liberals and progressives support the Palestinian cause for justifiable reasons. What I find mystifying, however, is how so many liberals can advocate for Palestinians, when the Palestinians’ views and behavior are the antithesis of nearly everything that progressives claim to believe in.

While it is convenient to blame Israel’s “occupation” for Palestinian behavior, the truth is that the Palestinians are responsible for their own actions. Activists here, however, are unwilling to acknowledge that they have any ability to control their fate.

The Palestinian draft constitution calls for Islam to be the state religion of any new state. And many Palestinians, even those unaffiliated with Hamas, have become increasingly radicalized. For decades, generations of Palestinians have indoctrinated their children about the need to murder Jews — much of this based on their interpretation of Islam — and have managed to erase Jews from the history of the area.

Their leaders — Arafat, Abbas, Haniyeh — and many imams persistently use Islam to incite the masses to riot on the Temple Mount and the Gaza border. And like other Muslim leaders throughout the region, they persecute Christians. They also promote Jew-hatred, some of which is derived from Koranic verses that, for example, compare Jews to apes and pigs and are broadcast in sermons.


Many Progressives Care About ‘Palestine’ — Not Palestinians


----------



## Mindful

Many liberals and progressives support the Palestinian cause for justifiable reasons. What I find mystifying, however, is how so many liberals can advocate for Palestinians, when the Palestinians’ views and behavior are the antithesis of nearly everything that progressives claim to believe in.

While it is convenient to blame Israel’s “occupation” for Palestinian behavior, the truth is that the Palestinians are responsible for their own actions. Activists here, however, are unwilling to acknowledge that they have any ability to control their fate.

The Palestinian draft constitution calls for Islam to be the state religion of any new state. And many Palestinians, even those unaffiliated with Hamas, have become increasingly radicalized. For decades, generations of Palestinians have indoctrinated their children about the need to murder Jews — much of this based on their interpretation of Islam — and have managed to erase Jews from the history of the area.

Their leaders — Arafat, Abbas, Haniyeh — and many imams persistently use Islam to incite the masses to riot on the Temple Mount and the Gaza border. And like other Muslim leaders throughout the region, they persecute Christians. They also promote Jew-hatred, some of which is derived from Koranic verses that, for example, compare Jews to apes and pigs and are broadcast in sermons.


Many Progressives Care About ‘Palestine’ — Not Palestinians


----------



## Mindful

*The tells of Jew hatred*
by brianoflondon

Top 10 Things Antisemites Say

1. Jews are not a people
2. Jews have no ties to Palestine
3. Arabs are Semites, too
4. Ashkenazi Jews are impostors
5. Six million is a lie
6. Go back to Europe
7. Powerful Jewish lobby
8. There was no Temple
9. Talmudic rituals
10. Christ-killers

— Daniel Rubenstein (@paulrubens) January 22, 2019

If you’re saying any of those things, chances are you’re not a friend of mine. I don’t use the term “antisemite” much, I prefer to say Jew hatred. Because reasons.

I said at the start these are “tells”. Here’s Scott Adams’s definition and explanation of what I really mean by that*.*

*A tell*, in this context, means an involuntary action that reveals a person’s inner thoughts in an unguarded moment. In the context of a poker game, a tell might signal a bluff. In the context of police work, a tell might signify a lie. In the context of hypnosis, a tell signifies a switch from rational thinking to irrational thinking. 

A tell in this context can mean you guessed the admin password for a human being. The tell is your feedback that the words you used got translated into a physical response. That is the hypnotist’s equivalent of A-B testing. The hypnotist tries an approach and watches for the subject’s physical reaction. 
Recognizing _tells _takes practice. The more tells you spot in your lifetime, the easier it is to find more. Your mind gets tuned to them. You recognize the pattern. You see them coming before they even happen, based on the trigger event. 

Complicating all of this is the fact that each _tell _has a false-positive explanation that will always sound plausible. The best way to estimate the odds of a tell being the real thing is by its proximity to a known trigger. If someone exhibits a tell symptom without a trigger, it probably just means you are talking to an idiot. And that happens less than you probably assume it does. All the rest of your “idiot” encounters are smart people experiencing cognitive dissonance and not realizing it.
And now for the list of tells.



The Tells (for cognitive dissonance)


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS was claiming this victory across the board, with no caveats. They knew that they were having a major effect on Israel's economy. They raised money based on this victory.

So how has direct foreign investment in Israel done since then?

*It has more than tripled!*

The 2018 report shows that Israel's FDI inflows has soared from $6 billion to nearly $19 billion in only three years!


(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

And don't be fooled by the language of the law that says it is against any occupation. As Trocaire - an NGO that supports this legislation - writes:

 2. DOES THIS BILL ONLY AFFECT ISRAEL?

If enacted, the legislation would apply to territories where there is a clear international legal consensus on the status of the occupation. As it stands, only the occupied Palestinian territories have been confirmed as occupied by the International Court of Justice. However, this Bill allows for other territories to be included so long as there is consensus between the Minister for Foreign Affairs & Trade and both houses of the Oireachtas.It just so happens that Irish oil firms Island Oil & Gas, Longreach and San Leon are stealing oil from Western Sahara territory occupied by Morocco, and the native Sahwaris aren't happy about it. But this bill doesn't cover that.





When an "anti-occupation" bill is written in such a way that it only targets the Jewish state while allowing corporations to profit from other occupied territories, you can safely say that it is antisemitic.

(full article online )

http://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2019/01/ireland-closer-to-bizarre-law-that.html


----------



## Sixties Fan

The default narrative on the left singles out Israel for demonization based on lies and distortions afforded to no other country, people or cause, and which has legitimized anti-Semitic tropes straight out of Nazi or medieval Christian playbooks.

(full article online)

The dirty little secret of the ‘diversity’ agenda


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Why does ANY JEW  have to be a the Temple Mount ? ]

The specific incident that upset them so was an apparent visit to the Dome of the Rock by IDF veterans who had captured the Temple Mount in 1967. Here's video of them walking through the site very quickly, upsetting a single shouting woman for twenty seconds asking why they have to be there.


Soldiers who captured Temple Mount in 1967 visit Dome of the Rock, Palestinians upset ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Farah Manji has written a piece entitled THE GRAPES OF WRATH: A Case for Boycotting Israeli Wines from Occupied Territories. Pardon the pun, but it’s the pits.

It’s also long, so I can’t ask you read it all. You will never get those 5 minutes of your life back. But you get the idea from the title.

Why am I even drawing attention to it? Because Manji is a consultant for the World Bank, (having co-authored at least one report for them) and – surprise, surprise – has worked at UNRWA.

(full article online)

World Bank Consultant Farah Manji Seems to Be Breaching Code of Conduct By Promoting BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

The International Paralympic Committee (IPC), in its meeting in London that started last week, has announced that it will not hold the Para Swimming competition in Malaysia this summer after that country said that it would not allow any Israeli athletes to compete.

In a statement just released, the IPC said the decision was made, "after the Home Ministry of Malaysia failed to provide the necessary guarantees that Israeli Para swimmers could participate, free from discrimination, and safely in the Championships."

Notably, the IPC also insisted that Malaysia not only allow the Israelis to compete but also to allow them to show the Israeli flag, and play its national anthem if Israeli athletes win.

(full article online)

International Paralympic Committee strips Malaysia of 2019 World @Para_Swimming Championships for not allowing Israelis. Well done! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

On January 30th, 1933 Hitler was elected chancellor of Germany but in order to obtain the dictatorial power he desired he needed to modify the Constitution. To modify the constitution Hitler needed the support of two thirds of the Reichstag representatives, he could not have obtained support of two thirds of the Reichstag representatives without the support of the Zentrum political party which was controlled by the Catholics. 

As the spiritual leader of Catholics worldwide, the Pope had influence over German Catholics and he could have asked them not to support Hitler's reform of the constitution. Without the support of the Zentrum political party Hitler would not have been able to modify the constitution and obtain dictatorial power, without the support of the Zentrum political party dominated by Catholics the Holocaust could have been avoided. 

During World War II dozens of Catholic Priests joined the Nazi Party. After the war, the Vatican helped SS officers escape providing them false documents and an escape route through the "Vatican's ratline". 

(to learn more about this please see the documentary "The Vatican and the Third Reich: An unholy Alliance" directed by Juliette Desbois"



The same way that the Vatican could have used its influence in Germany in 1933 it could have used its influence in Ireland (where 87% of the population is Catholic) to prevent the anti-semitic BDS vote. On January 24, 2019 Arutz Sheva reported that "Israeli foreign ministry officials excoriated Ireland’s backing for a bill banning business ties with Jews in Judea, Samaria, and parts of Jerusalem, delivering a sharp reprimand to the Irish ambassador to Israel."

After the Inquisition and silence during the Holocaust the Vatican is now continuing its war against the Jews, this time by training  BDS activists and influencing anti-semitic BDS legislation in Ireland. Catholic Irish Politicians hear in church that "Zionism is Racism" and then support BDS legislation.

(full article online)

The line from the Holocaust to Ireland's BDS vote starts in Rome


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since Rahman likes to quote Amnesty on the topic of human rights, here's what it says about Malaysia:

 Freedom of expression
The government continued to harass, detain and prosecute critics through the use of restrictive laws such as the Sedition Act and the Communications and Multimedia Act....

Freedom of movement
In July, the Court of Appeal ruled that the government has absolute discretion to bar any citizen from travelling abroad without needing to provide a reason. This ruling facilitated continued violations of the right to freedom of movement and the work of human rights defenders...

Freedoms of association and assembly
Human rights defenders and opposition parliamentarians continued to stand trial for participating in peaceful protests. ...

Indigenous Peoples’ rights
In January, following peaceful protests against logging licences granted by local authorities, 21 Indigenous human rights defenders from the Temiar people in the northern state of Kelantan were detained. Two journalists were also arrested. ....

Arbitrary arrests and detentions
Preventive detention laws such as the Prevention of Terrorism Act and Security Offences (Special Measures) Act (SOSMA) continued to be used to detain, prosecute and imprison people alleged to have committed security offences. ....

On 26 April, the Kuala Lumpur High Court sentenced Siti Noor Aishah to five years’ imprisonment for possession of 12 books, under a sweeping provision of the SOSMA prohibiting the possession, custody or control of any item associated with any terrorist group or the commission of a terrorist act. The books owned by Siti Noor Aishah had not been banned, which raised further concerns about the arbitrary nature of the law and the way it was applied.

Police and security forces
Impunity for deaths in custody and excessive use of force and firearms persisted. There were at least five deaths in custody during the year. ...

Death penalty
The death penalty continued to be retained as the mandatory punishment for offences including drug trafficking, murder and discharge of firearms with intent to kill or harm in certain circumstances.... 

Rights of lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender and intersex people
Discrimination against LGBTI people continued both in law and practice. Section 377A of the Penal Code criminalizes consensual sexual relations between adult men.


---------------
 Apparently Malaysia's concern for human rights doesn't extend to its own citizens.


(full article online)

Joke of the day: Malaysia defends banning Israeli athletes because of "human rights" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Economy and Industry Minister Eli Cohen is not moved by the decision of the Irish parliamentto continue promoting a law to boycott Israeli products from Judea and Samaria and promises an appropriate response.

"We will definitely come and consider our measures against the goods from Ireland and the trade agreements with the state," Cohen told _Arutz Sheva_. "The days in which they boycotted Israel without a response have come and gone. The State of Israel enjoys economic strength and technological innovation and is an international brand."

He recalled how he responded to BDS activists who attempted to boycott an Israeli event in Canada. "I told them, 'If you want to come and boycott the State of Israel, then go all the way.'" They asked me in astonishment what I meantt: "When you wake up in the morning, you will eat your salad with a regular tomato and not a cherry tomato because it was developed in Israel. "When you go to work, you will use a regular map instead of navigation applications developed in Israel." When you arrive at the office and want to use a USB flash disk, you will use the hard disk because the [USB] drive was also developed in Israel."

Cohen said that he hopes that Ireland will return to its senses and that the law will be stopped before it can go into effect. "The Irish economy minister, in my understanding, opposes this proposal and we will try to use it to thwart it completely."

(full article online)

''The days of boycotting Israel are over'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kuwaiti refuses to compete against Israeli in jiu jitsu tournament in California, hailed as hero by BDS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A major economic conference was supposed to take place last week. There was no international clamor, there were no demonstrations on campuses, the BDS anti-Israel brigade were nowhere in sight, but the conference still failed due to a boycott. 

Surprisingly, this wasn't a conference that was supposed to be held in Tel Aviv or Jerusalem—it was the Fourth Arab Economic and Social Development Summit, held in Beirut and boycotted by the leaders of the Arab countries, with the exception of Qatar and Mauritania.

(full article online)

The new Arab boycott


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does, the more You murder of Your own the more distance You need to take from me.
> When You murder Your fellow by the millions don't whine when they get killed by an enemy in war.
> 
> You definitely do not project too much trust in Your own kind anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a war and you have no right murdering people who are not threatening your life.
Click to expand...


Banal compulsive lying.
Talk about threatening life, You guys call to murder students on American campuses who support Israel, and then pretend Your shit doesn't stink miles away.

No different than KKK on steroids.


----------



## Sixties Fan

We recently covered the story of a Palestinian-American who was sentenced by a Palestinian court to life in prison for selling property to Jews (he later was released after U.S. pressure). Other Palestinians have been murdered for similar actions.

Airbnb came under intense criticism for its actions from Israel and pro-Israel politicians in the U.S. There also have been lawsuits and arbitrations filed on the basis that Airbnb’s actions are anti-Jewish discrimination. I predicted that Airbnb would try to ride out the storm, figuring it would go away.

In December 2018, it appeared that Airbnb was backing down, but it later claimed the statement indicating a reversal of the boycott was released in error. To the contrary, Airbnb recently issued a statement confirming that it was boycotting Jews in the West Bank. As a fig leaf, Airbnb also announced that it was delisting homes in two other “disputed areas,” South Ossetia and Abkhazia.

That fig leaf may do more harm than good to Airbnb’s legal defenses, because only in the West Bank does Airbnb distinguish between home owners based on religion or ethnicity. If Airbnb was delisting all homes in the West Bank, that would be one thing, but instead it is delisting only Jewish homes.


(full article online)

Airbnb faces federal court discrimination suit over delisting Jewish homes in 'West Bank'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Anti Israel anything has to be included in Everything ]

Anti-Israel protest held during 'LGBTQ' event in Detroit


----------



## Sixties Fan

White supremacists and pro-Palestine supporters are the same, and it's frightening


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Banal compulsive lying.
> Talk about threatening life, You guys call to murder students on American campuses who support Israel, and then pretend Your shit doesn't stink miles away.
> 
> No different than KKK on steroids.


I don't have a clue as to what you are talking about.  What I do know, is someone throwing a rock from 3 football fields away is NOT THREATENING YOUR GODDAMN LIFE!

FUCK YOU!  YOU'RE THE LIAR!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banal compulsive lying.
> Talk about threatening life, You guys call to murder students on American campuses who support Israel, and then pretend Your shit doesn't stink miles away.
> 
> No different than KKK on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a clue as to what you are talking about.  What I do know, is someone throwing a rock from 3 football fields away is NOT THREATENING YOUR GODDAMN LIFE!
> 
> FUCK YOU!  YOU'RE THE LIAR!
Click to expand...

Hey Billo, you are truly hysterical with your examples.

3 FOOTBALL FIELDS AWAY !!!!!

You must be on a drone flying over there CONSTANTLY to "know" as much as you do.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chef Jamie Oliver spotted chowing down in Tel Aviv market


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amnesty calls on web giants Airbnb, TripAdvisor to boycott West Bank settlements


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Hey Billo, you are truly hysterical with your examples.
> 
> 3 FOOTBALL FIELDS AWAY !!!!!
> 
> You must be on a drone flying over there CONSTANTLY to "know" as much as you do.


Shut up, bitch!  Everyone knows the buffer zone is 300 meters.  So stop playing dumb.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Billo, you are truly hysterical with your examples.
> 
> 3 FOOTBALL FIELDS AWAY !!!!!
> 
> You must be on a drone flying over there CONSTANTLY to "know" as much as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, bitch!  Everyone knows the buffer zone is 300 meters.  So stop playing dumb.
Click to expand...


And You make it sound as if rock throwing on a battlefield is a football championship.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banal compulsive lying.
> Talk about threatening life, You guys call to murder students on American campuses who support Israel, and then pretend Your shit doesn't stink miles away.
> 
> No different than KKK on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a clue as to what you are talking about.  What I do know, is someone throwing a rock from 3 football fields away is NOT THREATENING YOUR GODDAMN LIFE!
> 
> FUCK YOU!  YOU'RE THE LIAR!
Click to expand...


Why are You so stressed Matilda?

Sure You know exactly what I'm talking about, if You put the lives of some Nenaderthal Jihadis overseas who sing "Death to America", above the lives of American students - then why should anyone take You seriously?


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> And You make it sound as if rock throwing on a battlefield is a football championship.


Wrong!  I'm saying someone throwing a rock at you from 900 feet away is not life threatening.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Why are You so stressed Matilda?
> 
> Sure You know exactly what I'm talking about, if You put the lives of some Nenaderthal Jihadis overseas who sing "Death to America", above the lives of American students - then why should anyone take You seriously?


Huh?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> And You make it sound as if rock throwing on a battlefield is a football championship.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!  I'm saying someone throwing a rock at you from 900 feet away is not life threatening.
Click to expand...


It's like a stubborn insistence that Your stupidity is not life threatening to You.
I'm saying droves of Your neanderthal role models already gave that a try.

There's no rule against stupidity, only consequences.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> It's like You want to prove me Your stupidity is not life threatening to You.
> I'm saying droves of Your neanderthal role models proved that wrong.


You're an idiot if you think someone throwing a rock from 900 feet away can kill you.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like You want to prove me Your stupidity is not life threatening to You.
> I'm saying droves of Your neanderthal role models proved that wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot if you think someone throwing a rock from 900 feet away can kill you.
Click to expand...


And You're an idiot if You think You can throw rocks in the vicinity of a guarding military
and at the same time pretend to look smart complaining about consequences.

Choose one stupidity and go with it.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are You so stressed Matilda?
> 
> Sure You know exactly what I'm talking about, if You put the lives of some Nenaderthal Jihadis overseas who sing "Death to America", above the lives of American students - then why should anyone take You seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...


*“The only 'peace' I'm interested in is the head of this f*cking scum on a plate, as well as the heads of all others like her, and all others who support the IDF."*

Mohammad G. Hammad was the president of the General Union of Palestinian Students (GUPS) at San Francisco State University. Campus anti-Semitism watchdog group AMCHA compiled the material and sent it to university officials, the FBI, the San Francisco Police Department and the San Francisco District Attorney.







Do You think psychopaths get to waffle for long during FBI investigations?


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> You're an idiot if you think someone throwing a rock from 900 feet away can kill you.



As far as I am aware, everyone who met a response from the IDF was within the buffer zone, by definition, then, LESS than 300m from the fence.   Further, while I don't have an exact count, I'd argue that most of those against whom lethal force was used were a GOOD deal closer.  

If your position is worthy, why do you feel the need to exaggerate the reality?  Oh wait.  Its because people can absolutely be killed by an IED at the fence line or a sniper from significantly further away.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alexander's invocation of King is even more disingenuous when one considers that he, and nearly all the leaders of the civil rights movement, were avowed Zionists. Even earlier, in 1948 when the State of Israel was established, the NAACP passed a resolution supporting it. These crusaders for justice didn't see colonial enterprise at work in Jews being given a state in their once-ancestral homeland. 

Moreover, they deeply resented any attempts to misappropriate their cause, hijack their language or conflate their struggle with that of others. King feared the very thing that is happening today: diluting the essence of racial justice by introducing false analogies, such as comparing Israel to South Africa, or Gaza to Selma. King was among the first to see how anti-Zionism was a smokescreen for anti-Semitism. He famously said, "when people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You're talking anti-Semitism!" And he was not alone. More than 200 African-American leaders publicly rejected the 1975 UN General Assembly resolution equating Zionism with racism. Black Panther Eldridge Cleaver called ita "travesty upon truth."

(full article online)

MLK's legacy is about moral clarity, not easy analogies (opinion)  - CNN


----------



## Sixties Fan

Moreover, a brief note on the roots of the “apartheid” charge against Israel:  *Though in its modern guise, the ‘apartheid’ charge took flight in the early 2000s after the UN sponsored anti-Israel hate-fest in Durban, it is, at root, the product of Soviet and PLO propaganda dating back to the early 1960s – that is, before Israel ‘occupied’ even one square centimeter of West Bank land. * The late antisemitism scholar Robert Wistrich wrote (A Lethal Obsession, 2010), that “the constant visual and verbal comparison in the Soviet media between Israel and South Africa was [driven] by Moscow’s campaign to win influence in black Africa” – a propaganda campaign wedded to their broader efforts to cast Zionism as an inherently racist ideology. 

Additionally, in criticising the BBC’s plans to broadcast Eurovision 2019 from Israel, the Guardian letter ends by noting that the BBC “is bound by its charter” to “champion freedom of expression”, before arguing that “it should act on its principles and press for Eurovision to be relocated to a country where crimes against that freedom are not being committed”.  However, we certainly don’t recall any such campaigns against the BBC when they broadcast the Eurovision contest from Russia in 2009, or when they broadcast itfrom Azerbaijan in 2012 – two countries with worse human rights records, by far, than Israel. according to annual reports by Freedom House.  

(full article online)

The Guardian: Platform of choice for anti-Israel activism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Frankfurt mayor says @Amnesty is spreading antisemitism. He's right. (They are also advocating a crime against humanity.) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | Sorry, Haters: Birthright Had Its Biggest Year Ever


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot if you think someone throwing a rock from 900 feet away can kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I am aware, everyone who met a response from the IDF was within the buffer zone, by definition, then, LESS than 300m from the fence.   Further, while I don't have an exact count, I'd argue that most of those against whom lethal force was used were a GOOD deal closer.
> 
> If your position is worthy, why do you feel the need to exaggerate the reality?  Oh wait.  Its because people can absolutely be killed by an IED at the fence line or a sniper from significantly further away.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians have the right to be on Palestinian territory. If the freeloaders want a buffer zone they should put it on their own side of the fence.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> And You're an idiot if You think You can throw rocks in the vicinity of a guarding military
> and at the same time pretend to look smart complaining about consequences.
> 
> Choose one stupidity and go with it.


Shut up!  Just shut up!  I'm sick of your bullshit!  300 feet is NOT IN THE VICINITY!  So fuck you!


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> As far as I am aware, everyone who met a response from the IDF was within the buffer zone, by definition, then, LESS than 300m from the fence.   Further, while I don't have an exact count, I'd argue that most of those against whom lethal force was used were a GOOD deal closer.
> 
> If your position is worthy, why do you feel the need to exaggerate the reality?  Oh wait.  Its because people can absolutely be killed by an IED at the fence line or a sniper from significantly further away.


Okay, lets use your argument.  The buffer zone is still not Israeli land.  Therefore, they have no right telling others what they can and cannot do on their own property.

Come over to my house and try to tell me what's what under my own roof and see what happens next.


----------



## Billo_Really

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have the right to be on Palestinian territory. If the freeloaders want a buffer zone they should put it on their own side of the fence.


Absolutely!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> And You're an idiot if You think You can throw rocks in the vicinity of a guarding military
> and at the same time pretend to look smart complaining about consequences.
> 
> Choose one stupidity and go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up!  Just shut up!  I'm sick of your bullshit!  300 feet is NOT IN THE VICINITY!  So fuck you!
Click to expand...

And now.....let us see Billo find the article which says that anyone from Gaza threw a stone or rock against the IDF from 300 feet away and was shot at.

Let us see it, Billo.  You are so kin in being in the wrong thread making as much noise as you can about this "300 feet" that I want to see who was shot and actually how far they were. 

Lets have it.

Take your time.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Church Activists Promote Palestinian Propaganda — Not Peace


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exposed: Campus ‘Palestinian Youth Movement’ Promotes Terrorism, Tied to Terror Groups


----------



## Shusha

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I am aware, everyone who met a response from the IDF was within the buffer zone, by definition, then, LESS than 300m from the fence.   Further, while I don't have an exact count, I'd argue that most of those against whom lethal force was used were a GOOD deal closer.
> 
> If your position is worthy, why do you feel the need to exaggerate the reality?  Oh wait.  Its because people can absolutely be killed by an IED at the fence line or a sniper from significantly further away.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, lets use your argument.  The buffer zone is still not Israeli land.  Therefore, they have no right telling others what they can and cannot do on their own property.
> 
> Come over to my house and try to tell me what's what under my own roof and see what happens next.
Click to expand...


Oh please. Give me a break. If you are on "your" land and you are planting explosives along the fence and throwing grenades at me and aiming guns at me, I have every right to defend myself. 

The idea that you have to cross over into my land before I defend myself from your attacks is ridiculous.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ She is not the only known name, not the only artist, in England to be ignorant about history and follow the call against Israel.  The British government did it too, from 1922 to 1948.  Pity that ignorance and anti Jewish sentiments continue to win ]

You too, Julie Christie?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> And now.....let us see Billo find the article which says that anyone from Gaza threw a stone or rock against the IDF from 300 feet away and was shot at.
> 
> Let us see it, Billo.  You are so kin in being in the wrong thread making as much noise as you can about this "300 feet" that I want to see who was shot and actually how far they were.
> 
> Lets have it.
> 
> Take your time.


You shot a medic giving care from 300 feet, so fuck you!


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Oh please. Give me a break. If you are on "your" land and you are planting explosives along the fence and throwing grenades at me and aiming guns at me, I have every right to defend myself.
> 
> The idea that you have to cross over into my land before I defend myself from your attacks is ridiculous.


If I'm planting explosives on my land, that's none of your god-damn business!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now.....let us see Billo find the article which says that anyone from Gaza threw a stone or rock against the IDF from 300 feet away and was shot at.
> 
> Let us see it, Billo.  You are so kin in being in the wrong thread making as much noise as you can about this "300 feet" that I want to see who was shot and actually how far they were.
> 
> Lets have it.
> 
> Take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> You shot a medic giving care from 300 feet, so fuck you!
Click to expand...


Tell us how you know it was 300 feet away you FUCK YOU !!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. Give me a break. If you are on "your" land and you are planting explosives along the fence and throwing grenades at me and aiming guns at me, I have every right to defend myself.
> 
> The idea that you have to cross over into my land before I defend myself from your attacks is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm planting explosives on my land, that's none of your god-damn business!
Click to expand...

Here, I am going to delete my answers above and you come to the right thread and will continue to show how ignorant about everything you are.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Done, I have deleted the posts and put them in the right thread:

Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border


Let us please not feed Billo's ego by answering him on any thread he insists to be on, no matter what the topic is. 

He does not want to come to the right thread, or insists in only discussing one issue (oy vey  300 meters !!!! ]

_IGNORE  HIM_


----------



## Sixties Fan

U.N. Censors Israeli-Made Wine During Holocaust Event


----------



## Sixties Fan

Poll Shows Little Support for Anti-Israel Boycott in the UK


----------



## Sixties Fan

Latest evil Israeli deed: offering low prices and business opportunities to Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Latest evil Israeli deed: offering low prices and business opportunities to Palestinians ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Isn't that in the West Bank?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Netanyahu: Standard & Poor Confirms Israel’s Strong Economy in High Rating


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Eurovision Brings Us Together to Spread the Light,’ Says Israeli Winner Netta Barzilai


----------



## Sixties Fan

The report reveals that both Hamas and the PFLP are utilizing a network of NGOs promoting boycotts against Israel as an additional tactic in their ultimate goal of dismantling the State of Israel.

The ties are not only ideological, but include the placement of known terrorists in positions of influence within major BDS organizations.

Hamas and the PFLP have successfully placed over 30 of their members, 20 of which have served time, including for murder, in senior positions within BDS-promoting NGOs. The report documents how boycott organizations and terrorist designated organizations raise finances together, share the same personnel, and showcases that contrary to popular belief, these officials have not abandoned their support for terrorism, but instead, continue to maintain organizational, financial, and active ties with terrorist groups.

(full article online)

Report: Terrorists active in the BDS movement


----------



## Mindful

*UK Pink Floyd Experience Defies Roger Waters to Play in Israel*

A few night ago, the UK Pink Floyd Experience defied rock’n’roll BDS-hole Roger Waters to perform in Israel – much to Waters’ chagrin.

Yes, there’s no way he can now spin this.

While they could not perform any of Waters’ songs – that was left to Israeli Pink Floyd cover band Echoes – they still managed to please the crowd.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ It is tough being a Muslim sport person these days ]

Lebanese junior Taekwondo competitor drops out of tournament rather than face Israeli ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The demonstrators aligned themselves in the shape of an orchestra, yelled slogans and carried signs that said Israeli cultural institutions like the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, which is part of the Israeli apartheid regime, should be boycotted; and the State of Israel harms Arab culture: it shuts down theaters, does not allow cultural events to exist, and prohibits Arab artists from touring.”

We went to Wikipedia and looked up Arab orchestras that receive assistance from the Israeli government, and found the Nazareth Orchestra for Arab Music founded in 1990 by conductor and musicologist Soheil Radwan; the legendary Kol Israel Symphony Orchestra, run by Zuzu Musa, which operated from 1948 to 1993 and was replaced by the El Forq Orchestra, also financed by the government; an Arab-Jewish youth orchestra led by Soheil Radwan and Meir Wiesel, with musicians playing Western and Oriental instruments; and the Jewish-Arab ensemble – a project of Israeli Philharmonic Orchestra established in 2000 as part of its “Key” education program. The members of the ensemble are Philharmonic and Arab musicians.

It took us all of 10 minutes to research, write and edit the above paragraph. It’s a shame that those BDS demonstrators didn’t spend even that much in searching the web before going out to scream in the frozen Manhattan streets.

(full article online)

BDS Protesters at Carnegie Hall Accuse Israeli Philharmonic of Apartheid


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The demonstrators aligned themselves in the shape of an orchestra, yelled slogans and carried signs that said Israeli cultural institutions like the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, which is part of the Israeli apartheid regime, should be boycotted; and the State of Israel harms Arab culture: it shuts down theaters, does not allow cultural events to exist, and prohibits Arab artists from touring.”
> 
> We went to Wikipedia and looked up Arab orchestras that receive assistance from the Israeli government, and found the Nazareth Orchestra for Arab Music founded in 1990 by conductor and musicologist Soheil Radwan; the legendary Kol Israel Symphony Orchestra, run by Zuzu Musa, which operated from 1948 to 1993 and was replaced by the El Forq Orchestra, also financed by the government; an Arab-Jewish youth orchestra led by Soheil Radwan and Meir Wiesel, with musicians playing Western and Oriental instruments; and the Jewish-Arab ensemble – a project of Israeli Philharmonic Orchestra established in 2000 as part of its “Key” education program. The members of the ensemble are Philharmonic and Arab musicians.
> 
> It took us all of 10 minutes to research, write and edit the above paragraph. It’s a shame that those BDS demonstrators didn’t spend even that much in searching the web before going out to scream in the frozen Manhattan streets.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS Protesters at Carnegie Hall Accuse Israeli Philharmonic of Apartheid


Israel puts a lot of restrictions on Palestinian music. People can't get in. People can't get out. It is difficult to get people in or out to practice or gig.

So why should the Palestinians allow the Israelis to play when Israel won't let the Palestinians play?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demonstrators aligned themselves in the shape of an orchestra, yelled slogans and carried signs that said Israeli cultural institutions like the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, which is part of the Israeli apartheid regime, should be boycotted; and the State of Israel harms Arab culture: it shuts down theaters, does not allow cultural events to exist, and prohibits Arab artists from touring.”
> 
> We went to Wikipedia and looked up Arab orchestras that receive assistance from the Israeli government, and found the Nazareth Orchestra for Arab Music founded in 1990 by conductor and musicologist Soheil Radwan; the legendary Kol Israel Symphony Orchestra, run by Zuzu Musa, which operated from 1948 to 1993 and was replaced by the El Forq Orchestra, also financed by the government; an Arab-Jewish youth orchestra led by Soheil Radwan and Meir Wiesel, with musicians playing Western and Oriental instruments; and the Jewish-Arab ensemble – a project of Israeli Philharmonic Orchestra established in 2000 as part of its “Key” education program. The members of the ensemble are Philharmonic and Arab musicians.
> 
> It took us all of 10 minutes to research, write and edit the above paragraph. It’s a shame that those BDS demonstrators didn’t spend even that much in searching the web before going out to scream in the frozen Manhattan streets.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> BDS Protesters at Carnegie Hall Accuse Israeli Philharmonic of Apartheid
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts a lot of restrictions on Palestinian music. People can't get in. People can't get out. It is difficult to get people in or out to practice or gig.
> 
> So why should the Palestinians allow the Israelis to play when Israel won't let the Palestinians play?
Click to expand...


Music is haram. Arabs-Moslems should not be playing music. 

In this episode of _Mr Mufti says, _we see why.


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are mountains of evidence showing that the BDS movement has failed to hinder Israel’s economic success. Israel’s trade with the world is rapidly growing, including in places like Europe – a hotbed of BDS activism. Here in Canada, we have yet to find a single business that has boycotted Israeli products.

(full article online)

Pro-Israel BUYcott is a powerful response to BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

19 out of 30 tweets since then, spread over nearly a week, have been about that topic, and all the other human rights topics of the world have been put on the back burner.

Here is a chart showing the topic of Amnesty's tweets since January 30:




What do you call it when someone is obsessed with the idea that Jews, and only Jews, living in their historic homeland, do not have the same rights as every other human being on the planet?

It sure isn't "human rights."

(full article online)

Amnesty's obsession with Jews continues ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

How Anti-BDS Laws Went Viral


----------



## P F Tinmore

*US court throws out lawsuit against academic boycott of Israel*
Ali Abunimah Activism and BDS Beat 5 February 2019

A federal judge in Washington, DC, on Monday dismissed a lawsuit against the American Studies Association over its decision to support the boycott of Israeli academic institutions.

The ruling is a significant blow to efforts by Israel lobby groups to use courts to harass, intimidate and silence supporters of Palestinian rights in US universities – a tactic known as lawfare.

In April 2016, several current and former members of the ASA filed the lawsuit against the group over its 2013 resolution backing the academic boycott.

In his 20-page ruling, US District Judge Rudolph Contreras wrote that the plaintiffs had no standing to file a lawsuit seeking damages on behalf of the ASA, and that their individual damage claims came nowhere near the $75,000 minimum required for them to seek relief in federal court.

At most, the individual plaintiffs could seek damages of a few hundred dollars to cover membership dues they allege were misappropriated, but they would have to find some other venue to pursue their claims, the judge found.

“The court basically said, in no uncertain words, that the plaintiffs suing ASA lied when they claimed to have ‘suffered significant economic and reputational damage.’” Radhika Sainath, senior attorney with the civil rights group Palestine Legal, told The Electronic Intifada. “But, as the court explained, ‘nowhere’ in the lawsuit could could the plaintiffs explain what that damage was. It didn’t pass the smell test.”

US court throws out lawsuit against academic boycott of Israel


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *US court throws out lawsuit against academic boycott of Israel*
> Ali Abunimah Activism and BDS Beat 5 February 2019
> 
> A federal judge in Washington, DC, on Monday dismissed a lawsuit against the American Studies Association over its decision to support the boycott of Israeli academic institutions.
> 
> The ruling is a significant blow to efforts by Israel lobby groups to use courts to harass, intimidate and silence supporters of Palestinian rights in US universities – a tactic known as lawfare.
> 
> In April 2016, several current and former members of the ASA filed the lawsuit against the group over its 2013 resolution backing the academic boycott.
> 
> In his 20-page ruling, US District Judge Rudolph Contreras wrote that the plaintiffs had no standing to file a lawsuit seeking damages on behalf of the ASA, and that their individual damage claims came nowhere near the $75,000 minimum required for them to seek relief in federal court.
> 
> At most, the individual plaintiffs could seek damages of a few hundred dollars to cover membership dues they allege were misappropriated, but they would have to find some other venue to pursue their claims, the judge found.
> 
> “The court basically said, in no uncertain words, that the plaintiffs suing ASA lied when they claimed to have ‘suffered significant economic and reputational damage.’” Radhika Sainath, senior attorney with the civil rights group Palestine Legal, told The Electronic Intifada. “But, as the court explained, ‘nowhere’ in the lawsuit could could the plaintiffs explain what that damage was. It didn’t pass the smell test.”
> 
> US court throws out lawsuit against academic boycott of Israel




You poor dear. I guess the Jooooos you love to hate will have to carry on with success and achievement while you Islamics wallow in self-hate and failure.

High-tech makes Israel dream of other industries


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fear turns to joy at Carnegie Hall


----------



## Sixties Fan

An analyst in El Salvador praised Bukele at the time, saying that while the government and leading parties at the time were visiting Venezuela and Cuba, Bukele wanted to visit Israel where the Jews made the desert bloom, where Israelis can teach El Salvador how to farm more efficiently and a much better partner for the future.

Palestinians were upset at Bukele's visit at the time, and they are not celebrating his election now. Al Araby is typical in saying that by this visit "denies the suffering of his ancestors." Video of his visit to Israel is being shared on social network sites.

(full article online)

Arabs upset: New President of El Salvador, of Palestinian descent, is a fan of Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bed and Breakfast on Stolen Land,” a report documenting alleged human rights violations associated with renting Jewish properties in the West Bank. To avoid bad press, Airbnb yanked its Jewish-owned listings one day before the report dropped. 

It’s unclear exactly when HRW began to juggle both human rights research and anti-Israel activism. One could point to the joint declaration of the 2001 NGO Forum in South Africa, reportedly formulated with Human Rights Watch’s assistance, which endorsed sanctions against the Jewish state. It also could have been 2004, when it hired anti-Israel activist Sarah Leah Whitson. Soon after she took over as Middle East director, HRW endorsed a campaign led by vehemently anti-Israel groups to suspend sales of Caterpillar equipment to the Jewish state after pro-Palestinian activist Rachel Corrie was killed when she stood in the way of an Israeli military bulldozer.

(full article online)

Why has Human Rights Watch become an anti-Israel activist group?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Both Hamas and PFLP Charters openly seek the elimination of the State of Israel and use NGO’s to influence public opinion against Israel in furtherance of this heinous objective.

The Report names and shames the following NGO’s, identifies their areas of operation, their ties to Hamas and the PFLP and outs Hamas and PFLP members – many of them convicted terrorists – who are or have been actively involved in these organisations’ campaigns aimed at denigrating and delegitimising Israel:

The Palestinian BDS National Committee
Samidoun
Addameer
Al-Haq
Defence For Children International – Palestine
The European Coordination of Committees and Associations for Palestine
Palestinian Center For Human Rights
The Palestinian Return Centre
The Palestine Solidarity Campaign
Friends of Al-Aqsa
American Muslims For Palestine
Hamas Operatives active in NGO’s in the UK: Muhammad Sawalha and Zaher Birawi
A look at just one organisation – Al-Haq – headquartered in Ramallah and operating in Judea and Samaria (West Bank), the Netherlands, France, and Northern Europe – indicates the _modus operandi _that similarly exist in the others.

Al-Haq (established in 1979):

Has Governmental Sponsors: European Union, Norway, Switzerland, Sweden, Denmark, the Netherlands and Ireland
Received Grants from Governmental Sources, 2014-2018: Over $3 million
Published with a group of French NGOs a report in March 2017 entitled _“The Dangerous Liaisons of French Banks with the Israeli Colonization”_.
Leads the legal effort to delegitimize Israel at the International Criminal Court in The Hague
Shawan Jabarin, General Director of Al-Haq since 2006, served as a senior PFLP official in the past and at least until recently maintained close ties with PFLP operatives in Judea and Samaria. Jabarin was tried and convicted for his military activity in the PFLP and has served multiple prison sentences.
Jabarin was described in a 2007 Israeli Supreme Court case by the presiding judge as:
*“Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. Some of his time is spent in conducting a human rights organization, and some as an operative in an organization which has no qualms regarding murder and attempted murder, which have no relation whatsoever to rights. Quite the opposite, they reject the most basic right of all, without which there are no other rights, that is, the right to life.”*Three other PFLP members arrested by Israel are also identified as working or having worked for Al-Haq: Ziyad Hmeidan, Zahi Jaradat and Majed Abbadi.

(full article online)

Daphne Anson: David Singer: Hamas and PFLP Embroil USA and EU in Plans to Destroy Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The theoretical basis for confiscating the Estelle and other boats would be the international law of the sea as embodied by England’s Naval Prize Act of 1864.


In light of the Supreme Court’s essential endorsement of confiscation and the state making sure that in this case it moved to seize the ship in a reasonable amount of time, Sokol granted the confiscation.


Haifa District Court lawyer Dr. Hadar Mousri called the ruling, “an additional piece of the legal shield against repeated attempts to use the law to delegitimize the blockade,” and noted that it set a precedent in balancing the right to protest through a flotilla versus the right of the state to confiscate a ship which tried to violate the blockade.

(full article online)

Court sets new precedent against Gaza blockade flotillas


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hulu buys Israeli vampire show ‘Juda’


----------



## Sixties Fan

This week, though, the Times food section crossed the line, dispelling any remaining doubt about where its heart lies. It published an adoring feature, beginning on the section front and continuing to a full page inside the section, about Yasmin Khan. The article is headlined, “A Writer Describes Palestinian Cuisine, and the World Around It.”

The Times article reports, “Ms. Khan fell in love with Palestinian food when she first found herself in the West Bank 10 years ago, in her past life working in human rights with War on Want, a British charity committed to anti-poverty initiatives. (Ms. Khan left the group in 2011. In 2018, it was one of 20 organizations Israel blacklisted because of its support of an economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel.)”

That’s an unhelpful and tendentious Times passage. War on Want’s “anti-poverty initiative” was to boycott the Jewish state, which it conspiratorially and inaccurately held entirely at fault for the poverty of Arabs in the West Bank and Gaza. The Timesdoesn’t ask or say whether Khan still favors a boycott of Israel, though it does allow that she “made a point not to quote Israeli sources in the book.” The Times misleadingly makes it sound as if War on Want’s BDS activities only became an issue long after Khan left the organization. In fact, though, Khan’s role at the organization while she worked there involved advocating for a boycott of Israel. In a 2009 video, Khan is seen speaking at a public event about “the crimes of Israel against the Palestinian people” and telling an audience, “I want you all to get involved in the BDS movement.” Describing War on Want as a “human rights group” is naïve, since it appears to have no regard for the rights of the Israelis it is boycotting. It might be more accurate to describe the organization as an anti-Israel hate group.

If one is wondering what Khan has been up to since leaving War on Want, one answer may be seen in this video in which she provides propaganda on behalf of the terror-sponsoring, dissident-jailing government of Iran. “There ain’t no chance of going hungry walking around Tehran, and on every street corner, I spot tasty delights, like saffron pastries, stuffed vine leaves, and my personal favorite, succulent lamb kebabs,” Khan reports, before moving from the street to a kitchen. There, bare-armed in a sleeveless dress, she asks a guest such laughably non-hard-hitting questions as “What do you love about Tehran?” Her guest replies, apparently without irony in the capital of a country rated “not free” by Freedom House, “We have the freedom.”

She’s also been active on Twitter, retweeting some of the nastiest anti-Israel libels.

(full article online)

New York Times Food Section Joins the Boycott-Israel Movement


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel's $72m 'war chest' to fight BDS arrives in Europe*
But every Israeli attempt to discredit the Palestinian boycott movement is helping it gain more supporters.

*A lost war*
While Israel has demonstrated its ability to galvanise self-serving US and other European politicians to support its cause, there is no evidence that the BDS Movement is being quelled or is, in any way, weakening.

On the contrary, the Israeli strategy has raised the ire of many activists, civil society and civil rights groups, angered by Israel's attempt at subverting freedom of speech in western countries.

BDS' success is attributed to the very reason why Israel is failing to counter its efforts: it is a disciplined model of a popular, civil resistance that is based on engagement, open debate and democratic choices, while grounded in international and humanitarian law.

Israel's "war-chest" will run dry in the end, for no amount of money could have saved the racist Apartheid regime in South Africa when it came tumbling down decades ago. Needless to say, $72m will not turn the tide in favour of Apartheid Israel, nor will it change the course of history that can only belong to the people who are unrelenting in achieving their long-coveted freedom.

Israel's $72m 'war chest' to fight BDS arrives in Europe


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel's $72m 'war chest' to fight BDS arrives in Europe*
> But every Israeli attempt to discredit the Palestinian boycott movement is helping it gain more supporters.
> 
> *A lost war*
> While Israel has demonstrated its ability to galvanise self-serving US and other European politicians to support its cause, there is no evidence that the BDS Movement is being quelled or is, in any way, weakening.
> 
> On the contrary, the Israeli strategy has raised the ire of many activists, civil society and civil rights groups, angered by Israel's attempt at subverting freedom of speech in western countries.
> 
> BDS' success is attributed to the very reason why Israel is failing to counter its efforts: it is a disciplined model of a popular, civil resistance that is based on engagement, open debate and democratic choices, while grounded in international and humanitarian law.
> 
> Israel's "war-chest" will run dry in the end, for no amount of money could have saved the racist Apartheid regime in South Africa when it came tumbling down decades ago. Needless to say, $72m will not turn the tide in favour of Apartheid Israel, nor will it change the course of history that can only belong to the people who are unrelenting in achieving their long-coveted freedom.
> 
> Israel's $72m 'war chest' to fight BDS arrives in Europe



Indeed, all the usual, screeching "apartheid" slogans. 

It sounds like the gee-had needs some warriors to fight the war chest. 

Some of your YouTube videos would go a long way toward fighting the good fight.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | BDS Is Linked To Terrorists. Just As You Suspected.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> This week, though, the Times food section crossed the line, dispelling any remaining doubt about where its heart lies. It published an adoring feature, beginning on the section front and continuing to a full page inside the section, about Yasmin Khan. The article is headlined, “A Writer Describes Palestinian Cuisine, and the World Around It.”
> 
> The Times article reports, “Ms. Khan fell in love with Palestinian food when she first found herself in the West Bank 10 years ago, in her past life working in human rights with War on Want, a British charity committed to anti-poverty initiatives. (Ms. Khan left the group in 2011. In 2018, it was one of 20 organizations Israel blacklisted because of its support of an economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel.)”
> 
> That’s an unhelpful and tendentious Times passage. War on Want’s “anti-poverty initiative” was to boycott the Jewish state, which it conspiratorially and inaccurately held entirely at fault for the poverty of Arabs in the West Bank and Gaza. The Timesdoesn’t ask or say whether Khan still favors a boycott of Israel, though it does allow that she “made a point not to quote Israeli sources in the book.” The Times misleadingly makes it sound as if War on Want’s BDS activities only became an issue long after Khan left the organization. In fact, though, Khan’s role at the organization while she worked there involved advocating for a boycott of Israel. In a 2009 video, Khan is seen speaking at a public event about “the crimes of Israel against the Palestinian people” and telling an audience, “I want you all to get involved in the BDS movement.” Describing War on Want as a “human rights group” is naïve, since it appears to have no regard for the rights of the Israelis it is boycotting. It might be more accurate to describe the organization as an anti-Israel hate group.
> 
> If one is wondering what Khan has been up to since leaving War on Want, one answer may be seen in this video in which she provides propaganda on behalf of the terror-sponsoring, dissident-jailing government of Iran. “There ain’t no chance of going hungry walking around Tehran, and on every street corner, I spot tasty delights, like saffron pastries, stuffed vine leaves, and my personal favorite, succulent lamb kebabs,” Khan reports, before moving from the street to a kitchen. There, bare-armed in a sleeveless dress, she asks a guest such laughably non-hard-hitting questions as “What do you love about Tehran?” Her guest replies, apparently without irony in the capital of a country rated “not free” by Freedom House, “We have the freedom.”
> 
> She’s also been active on Twitter, retweeting some of the nastiest anti-Israel libels.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> New York Times Food Section Joins the Boycott-Israel Movement


----------



## Sixties Fan

Episode 12: Disrupting Terror Funding


----------



## Sixties Fan

Icelandic Pop Icon: Jews Learned Nothing from the Holocaust


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Plays a Nazi Tune at Carnegie Hall


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spanish Pro-Israel Organization Defeats Legal Attempt to Silence It


----------



## Sixties Fan

The level of contempt the MECC has for Israel and Israelis is pretty obvious. The MECC’s executive committee can’t even bring itself to name the organization in question, nor can it even mention the Jewish state — Israel — by name in its communique.

It’s disgusting. It’s as if the bishops and patriarchs in charge of the MECC are taking their cue from Arab extremists in the Middle East who still dream of destroying the “Zionist entity” in their midst. Somebody needs to tell the folks who run the MECC that the Middle Ages called and they want their antisemitism back.

Despite the MECC’s refusal to name the “Zionist institution” in question, it’s pretty clear that the unnamed “Zionist institution” is NGO Monitor which recently issued a damning and authoritative report on EAPPI. The report details how the organization serves as a training camp for anti-Israel advocacy. In particular, the report states that “EAPPI places significant emphasis on political advocacy before, during, and after the trip. When volunteers return to their home countries and churches, they engage in anti-Israel advocacy, such as BDS (boycott, divestment, and sanctions) campaigns and comparing Israel to apartheid South Africa and Nazi Germany.”

This is indisputable. NGO Monitor got it exactly right.

(full article online)

What Did NGO Monitor Get Wrong? (Hint: Nothing!)


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is the Year of Indigenous Languages - but don't expect to find Hebrew mentioned ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why these Democratic presidential hopefuls voted no on an anti-BDS bill


----------



## Hollie

It seems a bit like stating the obvious that BDS hate groups are connected to islamic terrorist franchises.

*
Evidence mounting that U.S. BDS groups are fronts for terror organizations
*
In a brief filed by Arizona’s Attorney General Mark Brnovich as part of a case before the U.S. Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals concerning his state’s anti-BDS law, Brnovich noted that the BDS campaign was not only motivated by anti-Semitism, but that it aids Palestinian terrorist groups, including Hamas, as well as the Palestinian Liberation Organization, the latter of which provides payments and stipends to convicted terrorists or their families.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Standing up to the Eurovision boycott brigade - The Australian Jewish News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Netta Barzilai on BDS: ‘When you boycott light, you spread darkness’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It seems a bit like stating the obvious that BDS hate groups are connected to islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> *
> Evidence mounting that U.S. BDS groups are fronts for terror organizations
> *
> In a brief filed by Arizona’s Attorney General Mark Brnovich as part of a case before the U.S. Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals concerning his state’s anti-BDS law, Brnovich noted that the BDS campaign was not only motivated by anti-Semitism, but that it aids Palestinian terrorist groups, including Hamas, as well as the Palestinian Liberation Organization, the latter of which provides payments and stipends to convicted terrorists or their families.


Grasping at straws. BDS is non partisan. There is no affiliation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a bit like stating the obvious that BDS hate groups are connected to islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> *
> Evidence mounting that U.S. BDS groups are fronts for terror organizations
> *
> In a brief filed by Arizona’s Attorney General Mark Brnovich as part of a case before the U.S. Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals concerning his state’s anti-BDS law, Brnovich noted that the BDS campaign was not only motivated by anti-Semitism, but that it aids Palestinian terrorist groups, including Hamas, as well as the Palestinian Liberation Organization, the latter of which provides payments and stipends to convicted terrorists or their families.
> 
> 
> 
> Grasping at straws. BDS is non partisan. There is no affiliation.
Click to expand...

BDS is the most partisan organization against Jews in existence.
It was created EXCLUSIVELY to help destroy Israel, since all the wars up to 1973 fail miserably.

You like to close your eyes and dream.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a bit like stating the obvious that BDS hate groups are connected to islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> *
> Evidence mounting that U.S. BDS groups are fronts for terror organizations
> *
> In a brief filed by Arizona’s Attorney General Mark Brnovich as part of a case before the U.S. Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals concerning his state’s anti-BDS law, Brnovich noted that the BDS campaign was not only motivated by anti-Semitism, but that it aids Palestinian terrorist groups, including Hamas, as well as the Palestinian Liberation Organization, the latter of which provides payments and stipends to convicted terrorists or their families.
> 
> 
> 
> Grasping at straws. BDS is non partisan. There is no affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS is the most partisan organization against Jews in existence.
> It was created EXCLUSIVELY to help destroy Israel, since all the wars up to 1973 fail miserably.
> 
> You like to close your eyes and dream.
Click to expand...

Just because everybody agrees that the sky is blue does not create an affiliation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a bit like stating the obvious that BDS hate groups are connected to islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> *
> Evidence mounting that U.S. BDS groups are fronts for terror organizations
> *
> In a brief filed by Arizona’s Attorney General Mark Brnovich as part of a case before the U.S. Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals concerning his state’s anti-BDS law, Brnovich noted that the BDS campaign was not only motivated by anti-Semitism, but that it aids Palestinian terrorist groups, including Hamas, as well as the Palestinian Liberation Organization, the latter of which provides payments and stipends to convicted terrorists or their families.
> 
> 
> 
> Grasping at straws. BDS is non partisan. There is no affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS is the most partisan organization against Jews in existence.
> It was created EXCLUSIVELY to help destroy Israel, since all the wars up to 1973 fail miserably.
> 
> You like to close your eyes and dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody agrees that the sky is blue does not create an affiliation.
Click to expand...


Just because BDS groupies are affiliated with islsmic terrorist franchises does not mean they don’t share the same goals... or something like that.


----------



## Hollie

Islamic terrorists in suits only describes a small portion of Islamic terrorists. 
*


'Terrorists in Suits': Senior Leaders of Anti-Israel BDS Groups Tied to Palestinian Terror

'Terrorists in Suits': Senior Leaders of Anti-Israel BDS Groups Tied to Palestinian Terror
*
JERUSALEM, Israel – Israel's Strategic Affairs Ministry says dozens of leaders of the global Boycott, Divest, and Sanction (BDS) movement against Israel are directly linked to Palestinian terror organizations.

The ministry released its "Terrorists in Suits" report Sunday, revealing that more than 30 members of Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) currently hold senior positions in BDS-promoting NGOs (Non-Governmental Organizations). According to the report, 20 of those terrorists have been imprisoned for violent crimes and still remain active in terror groups.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Islamic terrorists in suits only describes a small portion of Islamic terrorists.
> *
> 
> 
> 'Terrorists in Suits': Senior Leaders of Anti-Israel BDS Groups Tied to Palestinian Terror
> 
> 'Terrorists in Suits': Senior Leaders of Anti-Israel BDS Groups Tied to Palestinian Terror
> *
> JERUSALEM, Israel – Israel's Strategic Affairs Ministry says dozens of leaders of the global Boycott, Divest, and Sanction (BDS) movement against Israel are directly linked to Palestinian terror organizations.
> 
> The ministry released its "Terrorists in Suits" report Sunday, revealing that more than 30 members of Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) currently hold senior positions in BDS-promoting NGOs (Non-Governmental Organizations). According to the report, 20 of those terrorists have been imprisoned for violent crimes and still remain active in terror groups.


Israeli terrorist bullshit, of course.

If a man is the member of a church and a member of a union that does not affiliate the church with the union. there is no there there.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Federal judge strikes down lawsuit targeting academic boycott of Israel

The dismissal of the lawsuit against the ASA follows shortly after the dismissal of the lawsuit against Professor Rabab Abdulhadi of San Francisco State University, who had also been named in a court case by “The Lawfare Project,” only to have that case thrown out of court, in October 2018.  In Abdulhadi’s case, Federal Judge William Orrick III dismissed the suit, and did not allow Lawfare to refile.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a bit like stating the obvious that BDS hate groups are connected to islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> *
> Evidence mounting that U.S. BDS groups are fronts for terror organizations
> *
> In a brief filed by Arizona’s Attorney General Mark Brnovich as part of a case before the U.S. Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals concerning his state’s anti-BDS law, Brnovich noted that the BDS campaign was not only motivated by anti-Semitism, but that it aids Palestinian terrorist groups, including Hamas, as well as the Palestinian Liberation Organization, the latter of which provides payments and stipends to convicted terrorists or their families.
> 
> 
> 
> Grasping at straws. BDS is non partisan. There is no affiliation.
Click to expand...


You’re making weak excuses for BDS groupies who have an affiliation with Islamic terrorist franchises.


----------



## Hollie

The one link that connects the various BDS groupies is a common thread leading to Islamic terrorist franchises. They can’t hide the Islamic terrorist affiliation or the money trail that leads inevitably to Arabs-Moslems. 
*


Major BDS groups have ties to Palestinian terrorist organizations, ministry says

Major BDS groups have ties to Palestinian terrorist organizations, ministry says
*
The Strategic Affairs Ministry on Tuesday named 42 major anti-‎Israel organizations as having clear ties to Palestinian terrorist ‎groups.‎

According to the ministry’s data, these groups – part of a network ‎of 300 boycott, divestment and sanctions organizations operating ‎worldwide – have traceable ties to Hamas and the Popular Front ‎for the Liberation of Palestine, and receive their orders directly from the ‎Palestinian Authority. ‎


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists in suits only describes a small portion of Islamic terrorists.
> *
> 
> 
> 'Terrorists in Suits': Senior Leaders of Anti-Israel BDS Groups Tied to Palestinian Terror
> 
> 'Terrorists in Suits': Senior Leaders of Anti-Israel BDS Groups Tied to Palestinian Terror
> *
> JERUSALEM, Israel – Israel's Strategic Affairs Ministry says dozens of leaders of the global Boycott, Divest, and Sanction (BDS) movement against Israel are directly linked to Palestinian terror organizations.
> 
> The ministry released its "Terrorists in Suits" report Sunday, revealing that more than 30 members of Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) currently hold senior positions in BDS-promoting NGOs (Non-Governmental Organizations). According to the report, 20 of those terrorists have been imprisoned for violent crimes and still remain active in terror groups.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli terrorist bullshit, of course.
> 
> If a man is the member of a church and a member of a union that does not affiliate the church with the union. there is no there there.
Click to expand...


Your usual, disjointed rabble.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

OH → for heaven sake_*!*_  If you look at the European Union List of Terrorist you will find item #17 AND Items # 30 thru 33 are all Palestinians. groups.

Home
Policies
EU fight against terrorism
EU *terrorist list* → [LINK}
*Criteria for listing*
The common position establishes that the list will be drawn up from precise information indicating that a decision has been taken by a judicial or equivalent competent authority in respect of the person, group or entity concerned. This decision may concern:


initiation of investigations or prosecution for a terrorist act or an attempt to carry out or facilitate such an act
condemnation for any of those actions
Persons, groups and entities identified by the UN Security Council as being related to terrorism and against whom it has ordered sanctions may also be included in the list.

17. ‘Hamas’, including ‘Hamas Izz al Din al Qassem’
30. ‘Palestine Liberation Front’ – ‘PLF’
31. ‘Palestinian Islamic Jihad’ – ‘PIJ
32. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine’ – ‘PFLP’
33. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine General Command’ (a.k.a. ‘PFLP – General Command’)​


P F Tinmore said:


> EXCERPTSHollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists in suits only describe a small portion of Islamic terrorists.
> 
> ...  Israel's Strategic Affairs Ministry says dozens of leaders of the global Boycott, Divest, and Sanction (BDS) movement against Israel are directly linked to Palestinian terror organizations.
> 
> ...  Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) currently hold senior positions in BDS-promoting NGOs (Non-Governmental Organizations). .
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli terrorist bullshit, of course.
> 
> If a man is the member of a church and a member of a union that does not affiliate the church with the union. there is no there-there.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Your inference that the application of the label "TERRORIST" is Israeli propaganda;  BUT as you can see, the European Union.  HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement)_, I think in 2017, tried to challenge the EU Criteria and Designation in the courts.  However, the European Court of Justice (ECJ).  The ECJ Ruled_ (See Court of Justice of the European Union *PRESS RELEASE No 85/17* Luxembourg, 26 July 2017) _that if “there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities” - they can be listed and labeled a terrorist organization.

The label is not for the Hostile Arab Palestinians - what they call themselves is irrelevant.  The Label is to alert the citizens of the EU Members _(and associates)_ that → "there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities."  You can look in the mirror and see yourself, but that is delusional.  It is the label the EU see when they look at these organizations.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> OH → for heaven sake_*!*_  If you look at the European Union List of Terrorist you will find item #17 AND Items # 30 thru 33 are all Palestinians. groups.
> 
> Home
> Policies
> EU fight against terrorism
> EU *terrorist list* → [LINK}
> *Criteria for listing*
> The common position establishes that the list will be drawn up from precise information indicating that a decision has been taken by a judicial or equivalent competent authority in respect of the person, group or entity concerned. This decision may concern:
> 
> 
> initiation of investigations or prosecution for a terrorist act or an attempt to carry out or facilitate such an act
> condemnation for any of those actions
> Persons, groups and entities identified by the UN Security Council as being related to terrorism and against whom it has ordered sanctions may also be included in the list.
> 
> 17. ‘Hamas’, including ‘Hamas Izz al Din al Qassem’
> 30. ‘Palestine Liberation Front’ – ‘PLF’
> 31. ‘Palestinian Islamic Jihad’ – ‘PIJ
> 32. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine’ – ‘PFLP’
> 33. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine General Command’ (a.k.a. ‘PFLP – General Command’)​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPTSHollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists in suits only describe a small portion of Islamic terrorists.
> 
> ...  Israel's Strategic Affairs Ministry says dozens of leaders of the global Boycott, Divest, and Sanction (BDS) movement against Israel are directly linked to Palestinian terror organizations.
> 
> ...  Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) currently hold senior positions in BDS-promoting NGOs (Non-Governmental Organizations). .
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli terrorist bullshit, of course.
> 
> If a man is the member of a church and a member of a union that does not affiliate the church with the union. there is no there-there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Your inference that the application of the label "TERRORIST" is Israeli propaganda;  BUT as you can see, the European Union.  HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement)_, I think in 2017, tried to challenge the EU Criteria and Designation in the courts.  However, the European Court of Justice (ECJ).  The ECJ Ruled_ (See Court of Justice of the European Union *PRESS RELEASE No 85/17* Luxembourg, 26 July 2017) _that if “there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities” - they can be listed and labeled a terrorist organization.
> 
> The label is not for the Hostile Arab Palestinians - what they call themselves is irrelevant.  The Label is to alert the citizens of the EU Members _(and associates)_ that → "there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities."  You can look in the mirror and see yourself, but that is delusional.  It is the label the EU see when they look at these organizations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?

*Zero?*


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> OH → for heaven sake_*!*_  If you look at the European Union List of Terrorist you will find item #17 AND Items # 30 thru 33 are all Palestinians. groups.
> 
> Home
> Policies
> EU fight against terrorism
> EU *terrorist list* → [LINK}
> *Criteria for listing*
> The common position establishes that the list will be drawn up from precise information indicating that a decision has been taken by a judicial or equivalent competent authority in respect of the person, group or entity concerned. This decision may concern:
> 
> 
> initiation of investigations or prosecution for a terrorist act or an attempt to carry out or facilitate such an act
> condemnation for any of those actions
> Persons, groups and entities identified by the UN Security Council as being related to terrorism and against whom it has ordered sanctions may also be included in the list.
> 
> 17. ‘Hamas’, including ‘Hamas Izz al Din al Qassem’
> 30. ‘Palestine Liberation Front’ – ‘PLF’
> 31. ‘Palestinian Islamic Jihad’ – ‘PIJ
> 32. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine’ – ‘PFLP’
> 33. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine General Command’ (a.k.a. ‘PFLP – General Command’)​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPTSHollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists in suits only describe a small portion of Islamic terrorists.
> 
> ...  Israel's Strategic Affairs Ministry says dozens of leaders of the global Boycott, Divest, and Sanction (BDS) movement against Israel are directly linked to Palestinian terror organizations.
> 
> ...  Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) currently hold senior positions in BDS-promoting NGOs (Non-Governmental Organizations). .
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli terrorist bullshit, of course.
> 
> If a man is the member of a church and a member of a union that does not affiliate the church with the union. there is no there-there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Your inference that the application of the label "TERRORIST" is Israeli propaganda;  BUT as you can see, the European Union.  HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement)_, I think in 2017, tried to challenge the EU Criteria and Designation in the courts.  However, the European Court of Justice (ECJ).  The ECJ Ruled_ (See Court of Justice of the European Union *PRESS RELEASE No 85/17* Luxembourg, 26 July 2017) _that if “there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities” - they can be listed and labeled a terrorist organization.
> 
> The label is not for the Hostile Arab Palestinians - what they call themselves is irrelevant.  The Label is to alert the citizens of the EU Members _(and associates)_ that → "there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities."  You can look in the mirror and see yourself, but that is delusional.  It is the label the EU see when they look at these organizations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


While PF Tinmore would like to portray his Islamic terrorist heroes as “resistance fighters” that’s really absurd as the Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza and the West Bank are the aggressors. 

From the Islamic terrorist perspective, their 1,400 year war against Jews (and for 75 years now, their war against Israel) is about islamist supremacy that is a function of a medieval theology which demands unconditional submission from its cringing adherents. It's in the Koran and it's in the hadith. The Jews are the enemies of Muhammud and the umma and are to be fought till judgment day. Hamas is pure Islam.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> OH → for heaven sake_*!*_  If you look at the European Union List of Terrorist you will find item #17 AND Items # 30 thru 33 are all Palestinians. groups.
> 
> Home
> Policies
> EU fight against terrorism
> EU *terrorist list* → [LINK}
> *Criteria for listing*
> The common position establishes that the list will be drawn up from precise information indicating that a decision has been taken by a judicial or equivalent competent authority in respect of the person, group or entity concerned. This decision may concern:
> 
> 
> initiation of investigations or prosecution for a terrorist act or an attempt to carry out or facilitate such an act
> condemnation for any of those actions
> Persons, groups and entities identified by the UN Security Council as being related to terrorism and against whom it has ordered sanctions may also be included in the list.
> 
> 17. ‘Hamas’, including ‘Hamas Izz al Din al Qassem’
> 30. ‘Palestine Liberation Front’ – ‘PLF’
> 31. ‘Palestinian Islamic Jihad’ – ‘PIJ
> 32. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine’ – ‘PFLP’
> 33. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine General Command’ (a.k.a. ‘PFLP – General Command’)​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPTSHollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists in suits only describe a small portion of Islamic terrorists.
> 
> ...  Israel's Strategic Affairs Ministry says dozens of leaders of the global Boycott, Divest, and Sanction (BDS) movement against Israel are directly linked to Palestinian terror organizations.
> 
> ...  Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) currently hold senior positions in BDS-promoting NGOs (Non-Governmental Organizations). .
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli terrorist bullshit, of course.
> 
> If a man is the member of a church and a member of a union that does not affiliate the church with the union. there is no there-there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Your inference that the application of the label "TERRORIST" is Israeli propaganda;  BUT as you can see, the European Union.  HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement)_, I think in 2017, tried to challenge the EU Criteria and Designation in the courts.  However, the European Court of Justice (ECJ).  The ECJ Ruled_ (See Court of Justice of the European Union *PRESS RELEASE No 85/17* Luxembourg, 26 July 2017) _that if “there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities” - they can be listed and labeled a terrorist organization.
> 
> The label is not for the Hostile Arab Palestinians - what they call themselves is irrelevant.  The Label is to alert the citizens of the EU Members _(and associates)_ that → "there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities."  You can look in the mirror and see yourself, but that is delusional.  It is the label the EU see when they look at these organizations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*
Click to expand...



Maybe not zero. Just ignore the 1972 Olympics and you can remain comatose while no one will care.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> OH → for heaven sake_*!*_  If you look at the European Union List of Terrorist you will find item #17 AND Items # 30 thru 33 are all Palestinians. groups.
> 
> Home
> Policies
> EU fight against terrorism
> EU *terrorist list* → [LINK}
> *Criteria for listing*
> The common position establishes that the list will be drawn up from precise information indicating that a decision has been taken by a judicial or equivalent competent authority in respect of the person, group or entity concerned. This decision may concern:
> 
> 
> initiation of investigations or prosecution for a terrorist act or an attempt to carry out or facilitate such an act
> condemnation for any of those actions
> Persons, groups and entities identified by the UN Security Council as being related to terrorism and against whom it has ordered sanctions may also be included in the list.
> 
> 17. ‘Hamas’, including ‘Hamas Izz al Din al Qassem’
> 30. ‘Palestine Liberation Front’ – ‘PLF’
> 31. ‘Palestinian Islamic Jihad’ – ‘PIJ
> 32. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine’ – ‘PFLP’
> 33. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine General Command’ (a.k.a. ‘PFLP – General Command’)​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPTSHollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists in suits only describe a small portion of Islamic terrorists.
> 
> ...  Israel's Strategic Affairs Ministry says dozens of leaders of the global Boycott, Divest, and Sanction (BDS) movement against Israel are directly linked to Palestinian terror organizations.
> 
> ...  Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) currently hold senior positions in BDS-promoting NGOs (Non-Governmental Organizations). .
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli terrorist bullshit, of course.
> 
> If a man is the member of a church and a member of a union that does not affiliate the church with the union. there is no there-there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Your inference that the application of the label "TERRORIST" is Israeli propaganda;  BUT as you can see, the European Union.  HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement)_, I think in 2017, tried to challenge the EU Criteria and Designation in the courts.  However, the European Court of Justice (ECJ).  The ECJ Ruled_ (See Court of Justice of the European Union *PRESS RELEASE No 85/17* Luxembourg, 26 July 2017) _that if “there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities” - they can be listed and labeled a terrorist organization.
> 
> The label is not for the Hostile Arab Palestinians - what they call themselves is irrelevant.  The Label is to alert the citizens of the EU Members _(and associates)_ that → "there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities."  You can look in the mirror and see yourself, but that is delusional.  It is the label the EU see when they look at these organizations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not zero. Just ignore the 1972 Olympics and you can remain comatose while no one will care.
Click to expand...

And it took 20-30 years to make that designation? Try again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> While PF Tinmore would like to portray his Islamic terrorist heroes as “resistance fighters”


It was Israel who stole their country, not the other way around.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

What nonsense is this?  The association is whether or not they agree to the definition of "BLUE."  How did the "everybody" agree upon the shade of "BLUE."  And in fact, "everyone" agrees that the spectral frequency of "BLUE" is between 606-668 Terra-Hertz or having a wavelength of 450-495 nano-meters.  We've agreed that this is the standard we shall use.  That is the link between all of us.

The question is a matter of how close - or - how distant the associate is, and the nature of the association.



P F Tinmore said:


> Just because everybody agrees that the sky is blue does not create an affiliation.


*(COMMENT)*

Here we have the allegation made by Arizona’s Attorney General (Mark Brnovich) that there is a direct relationship; that the BDS Movements violates:

*  1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism**
*
*Article 2*​

Any person commits an offence within the meaning of this Convention if that person by any means, directly or indirectly, unlawfully and wilfully, provides or collects funds with the intention that they should be used or in the knowledge that they are to be used, in full or in part, in order to carry out:


❖  An act which constitutes an offense within the scope of and as defined in one of the treaties listed in the annex; or

❖  Any other act intended to cause death or serious bodily injury to a civilian, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities in a situation of armed conflict, when the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a population, or to compel a government or an international organization to do or to abstain from doing any act.

This is a vein of providing financial support, in a way that assists the perpetuation of a criminal enterprise.   And it establishes a pattern of criminal activity.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> What nonsense is this?  The association is whether or not they agree to the definition of "BLUE."  How did the "everybody" agree upon the shade of "BLUE."  And in fact, "everyone" agrees that the spectral frequency of "BLUE" is between 606-668 Terra-Hertz or having a wavelength of 450-495 nano-meters.  We've agreed that this is the standard we shall use.  That is the link between all of us.
> 
> The question is a matter of how close - or - how distant the associate is, and the nature of the association.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because everybody agrees that the sky is blue does not create an affiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Here we have the allegation made by Arizona’s Attorney General (Mark Brnovich) that there is a direct relationship; that the BDS Movements violates:
> 
> *  1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*
> 
> *Article 2*​
> 
> Any person commits an offence within the meaning of this Convention if that person by any means, directly or indirectly, unlawfully and wilfully, provides or collects funds with the intention that they should be used or in the knowledge that they are to be used, in full or in part, in order to carry out:
> 
> ❖  An act which constitutes an offense within the scope of and as defined in one of the treaties listed in the annex; or
> 
> ❖  Any other act intended to cause death or serious bodily injury to a civilian, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities in a situation of armed conflict, when the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a population, or to compel a government or an international organization to do or to abstain from doing any act.
> 
> This is a vein of providing financial support, in a way that assists the perpetuation of a criminal enterprise.   And it establishes a pattern of criminal activity.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

All piles of bullshit aside, Israel has nothing. There is no affiliation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> While PF Tinmore would like to portray his Islamic terrorist heroes as “resistance fighters”
> 
> 
> 
> It was Israel who stole their country, not the other way around.
Click to expand...


Who's country was stolen? 

You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan" (that you insist was created by the Treaty of Lausanne), but there is no mention of a "country of Pal'istan" in that treaty.

Who stole a non-existent country?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> OH → for heaven sake_*!*_  If you look at the European Union List of Terrorist you will find item #17 AND Items # 30 thru 33 are all Palestinians. groups.
> 
> Home
> Policies
> EU fight against terrorism
> EU *terrorist list* → [LINK}
> *Criteria for listing*
> The common position establishes that the list will be drawn up from precise information indicating that a decision has been taken by a judicial or equivalent competent authority in respect of the person, group or entity concerned. This decision may concern:
> 
> 
> initiation of investigations or prosecution for a terrorist act or an attempt to carry out or facilitate such an act
> condemnation for any of those actions
> Persons, groups and entities identified by the UN Security Council as being related to terrorism and against whom it has ordered sanctions may also be included in the list.
> 
> 17. ‘Hamas’, including ‘Hamas Izz al Din al Qassem’
> 30. ‘Palestine Liberation Front’ – ‘PLF’
> 31. ‘Palestinian Islamic Jihad’ – ‘PIJ
> 32. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine’ – ‘PFLP’
> 33. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine General Command’ (a.k.a. ‘PFLP – General Command’)​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPTSHollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorists in suits only describe a small portion of Islamic terrorists.
> 
> ...  Israel's Strategic Affairs Ministry says dozens of leaders of the global Boycott, Divest, and Sanction (BDS) movement against Israel are directly linked to Palestinian terror organizations.
> 
> ...  Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) currently hold senior positions in BDS-promoting NGOs (Non-Governmental Organizations). .
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli terrorist bullshit, of course.
> 
> If a man is the member of a church and a member of a union that does not affiliate the church with the union. there is no there-there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Your inference that the application of the label "TERRORIST" is Israeli propaganda;  BUT as you can see, the European Union.  HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement)_, I think in 2017, tried to challenge the EU Criteria and Designation in the courts.  However, the European Court of Justice (ECJ).  The ECJ Ruled_ (See Court of Justice of the European Union *PRESS RELEASE No 85/17* Luxembourg, 26 July 2017) _that if “there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities” - they can be listed and labeled a terrorist organization.
> 
> The label is not for the Hostile Arab Palestinians - what they call themselves is irrelevant.  The Label is to alert the citizens of the EU Members _(and associates)_ that → "there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities."  You can look in the mirror and see yourself, but that is delusional.  It is the label the EU see when they look at these organizations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not zero. Just ignore the 1972 Olympics and you can remain comatose while no one will care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it took 20-30 years to make that designation? Try again.
Click to expand...


Is there a time limit on designating Islamic terrorist entities?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> While PF Tinmore would like to portray his Islamic terrorist heroes as “resistance fighters”
> 
> 
> 
> It was Israel who stole their country, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's country was stolen?
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan" (that you insist was created by the Treaty of Lausanne), but there is no mention of a "country of Pal'istan" in that treaty.
> 
> Who stole a non-existent country?
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan"


There wasn't?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> While PF Tinmore would like to portray his Islamic terrorist heroes as “resistance fighters”
> 
> 
> 
> It was Israel who stole their country, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's country was stolen?
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan" (that you insist was created by the Treaty of Lausanne), but there is no mention of a "country of Pal'istan" in that treaty.
> 
> Who stole a non-existent country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't?
Click to expand...


A link to what never existed? 

You're rambling incoherently. Make up your mind whether you wish to discuss your pointless tirades, or, the angry tirades upon which you seem determined to fixate.


----------



## Hollie

In other impotent Islamic boycott news:

https://mfa.gov.il/MFA/MFA-Archive/...the Israeli Economy- The High-Tech Secto.aspx


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Do members of the EU have a connection? _*(RHETORICAL)*_

The ongoing risk to Europeans is for those visiting public places, and for those business investments and trading partners in country. 



P F Tinmore said:


> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*


*(COMMENT)*


Between the EU and Israel, there is the "Association Agreement."  Israeli Export Trading Parners with the Europeans is in the Billions.

*IMPORTS*





*EXPORTS*


 ​European vacations and busness associates are just as vulnerable to the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) violations of *Rule #11, Indiscriminate Attacks* and the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.  

The EU has interests at stake.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> While PF Tinmore would like to portray his Islamic terrorist heroes as “resistance fighters”
> 
> 
> 
> It was Israel who stole their country, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's country was stolen?
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan" (that you insist was created by the Treaty of Lausanne), but there is no mention of a "country of Pal'istan" in that treaty.
> 
> Who stole a non-existent country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what never existed?
> 
> You're rambling incoherently. Make up your mind whether you wish to discuss your pointless tirades, or, the angry tirades upon which you seem determined to fixate.
Click to expand...

Were you stating fact or just blowing smoke out of your ass? Don't say anything you cannot prove.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Do members of the EU have a connection? _*(RHETORICAL)*_
> 
> The ongoing risk to Europeans is for those visiting public places, and for those business investments and trading partners in country.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> Between the EU and Israel, there is the "Association Agreement."  Israeli Export Trading Parners with the Europeans is in the Billions.
> *IMPORTS*
> View attachment 244992
> 
> *EXPORTS*
> View attachment 244994
> ​European vacations and busness associates are just as vulnerable to the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) violations of *Rule #11, Indiscriminate Attacks* and the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> 
> The EU has interests at stake.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK, so? What does that have to do with Palestinian organizations?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> While PF Tinmore would like to portray his Islamic terrorist heroes as “resistance fighters”
> 
> 
> 
> It was Israel who stole their country, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's country was stolen?
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan" (that you insist was created by the Treaty of Lausanne), but there is no mention of a "country of Pal'istan" in that treaty.
> 
> Who stole a non-existent country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what never existed?
> 
> You're rambling incoherently. Make up your mind whether you wish to discuss your pointless tirades, or, the angry tirades upon which you seem determined to fixate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you stating fact or just blowing smoke out of your ass? Don't say anything you cannot prove.
Click to expand...


I wouldn’t want to confuse you with facts, but,

It’s a fact that your invented “country of Pal’istan” never existed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Israel who stole their country, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's country was stolen?
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan" (that you insist was created by the Treaty of Lausanne), but there is no mention of a "country of Pal'istan" in that treaty.
> 
> Who stole a non-existent country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what never existed?
> 
> You're rambling incoherently. Make up your mind whether you wish to discuss your pointless tirades, or, the angry tirades upon which you seem determined to fixate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you stating fact or just blowing smoke out of your ass? Don't say anything you cannot prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t want to confuse you with facts, but,
> 
> It’s a fact that your invented “country of Pal’istan” never existed.
Click to expand...

Unsubstantiated Israeli bullshit talking. All talk, no proof.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's country was stolen?
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan" (that you insist was created by the Treaty of Lausanne), but there is no mention of a "country of Pal'istan" in that treaty.
> 
> Who stole a non-existent country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still fraudulently represent the foolish idea that there was a "country of Pal'istan"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to what never existed?
> 
> You're rambling incoherently. Make up your mind whether you wish to discuss your pointless tirades, or, the angry tirades upon which you seem determined to fixate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you stating fact or just blowing smoke out of your ass? Don't say anything you cannot prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t want to confuse you with facts, but,
> 
> It’s a fact that your invented “country of Pal’istan” never existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli bullshit talking. All talk, no proof.
Click to expand...


You provided the proof I needed.

Prove you didn’t. 

Thanks.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

So, you don't see a connection?   The "risk" between Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement and possible associations with any one of the five Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) organizations?

You asked:  How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU."



RoccoR said:


> Do members of the EU have a connection? _*(RHETORICAL)*_
> 
> The ongoing risk to Europeans is for those visiting public places, and for those business investments and trading partners in the country.





P F Tinmore said:


> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*





			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> OK, so? What does that have to do with Palestinian organizations?


*(COMMENT)*

I answered by showing you the personal hazards _(to life and limb through Rule #11)_ and the economic hazards the contributions make toward these various terrorist outlets (Economic, Financial, Commercial) to Storage and Shipments, import/export Transportation and Energy commercial connections (Egypt and the EU on Israeli interests).  I just mentioned the TOP FIVE organizations.  But there are other organizations that may be concealed under the umbrella of the BDS Movement.


			
				The Independent Record said:
			
		

> There was a very important participation of the European energy commissioner and they came with a very important message to Israel, Egypt, Cyprus and actually to all countries involved that Europe ... sees the eastern Mediterranean as some kind of replacement to the North Sea (route for Russian gas)."
> SOURCE:  •  *Egypt launches regional gas forum, including Israel in fold*  • By BRIAN ROHAN Associated Press • Jan 14, 2019



Direct or indirect funneling of funds engineered by the "30 past or current members of terrorist groups, most notably the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)" presents a new level of threat and risk to be considered. (algemeiner)



			
				the algemeiner said:
			
		

> The findings of Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs aren’t new. In 2016, research by both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.
> SOURCE:  *by David Gerstman.  **•  Documenting the BDS Movement’s Undisputed Ties to Terrorism* February 6, 2019  •



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> So, you don't see a connection?   The "risk" between Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement and possible associations with any one of the five Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) organizations?
> 
> You asked:  How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do members of the EU have a connection? _*(RHETORICAL)*_
> 
> The ongoing risk to Europeans is for those visiting public places, and for those business investments and trading partners in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so? What does that have to do with Palestinian organizations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I answered by showing you the personal hazards _(to life and limb through Rule #11)_ and the economic hazards the contributions make toward these various terrorist outlets (Economic, Financial, Commercial) to Storage and Shipments, import/export Transportation and Energy commercial connections (Egypt and the EU on Israeli interests).  I just mentioned the TOP FIVE organizations.  But there are other organizations that may be concealed under the umbrella of the BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> The Independent Record said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a very important participation of the European energy commissioner and they came with a very important message to Israel, Egypt, Cyprus and actually to all countries involved that Europe ... sees the eastern Mediterranean as some kind of replacement to the North Sea (route for Russian gas)."
> SOURCE:  •  *Egypt launches regional gas forum, including Israel in fold*  • By BRIAN ROHAN Associated Press • Jan 14, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Direct or indirect funneling of funds engineered by the "30 past or current members of terrorist groups, most notably the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)" presents a new level of threat and risk to be considered. (algemeiner)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the algemeiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The findings of Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs aren’t new. In 2016, research by both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.
> SOURCE:  *by David Gerstman.  **•  Documenting the BDS Movement’s Undisputed Ties to Terrorism* February 6, 2019  •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.​I hope you realize that both of those are right wingnut Israeli propaganda organizations. Perhaps if you could find a report from a more reliable source. So far I haven't seen anything that would establish an affiliation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> So, you don't see a connection?   The "risk" between Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement and possible associations with any one of the five Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) organizations?
> 
> You asked:  How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do members of the EU have a connection? _*(RHETORICAL)*_
> 
> The ongoing risk to Europeans is for those visiting public places, and for those business investments and trading partners in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so? What does that have to do with Palestinian organizations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I answered by showing you the personal hazards _(to life and limb through Rule #11)_ and the economic hazards the contributions make toward these various terrorist outlets (Economic, Financial, Commercial) to Storage and Shipments, import/export Transportation and Energy commercial connections (Egypt and the EU on Israeli interests).  I just mentioned the TOP FIVE organizations.  But there are other organizations that may be concealed under the umbrella of the BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> The Independent Record said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a very important participation of the European energy commissioner and they came with a very important message to Israel, Egypt, Cyprus and actually to all countries involved that Europe ... sees the eastern Mediterranean as some kind of replacement to the North Sea (route for Russian gas)."
> SOURCE:  •  *Egypt launches regional gas forum, including Israel in fold*  • By BRIAN ROHAN Associated Press • Jan 14, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Direct or indirect funneling of funds engineered by the "30 past or current members of terrorist groups, most notably the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)" presents a new level of threat and risk to be considered. (algemeiner)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the algemeiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The findings of Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs aren’t new. In 2016, research by both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.
> SOURCE:  *by David Gerstman.  **•  Documenting the BDS Movement’s Undisputed Ties to Terrorism* February 6, 2019  •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.​I hope you realize that both of those are right wingnut Israeli propaganda organizations. Perhaps if you could find a report from a more reliable source. So far I haven't seen anything that would establish an affiliation.
Click to expand...


WATCH: DOZENS OF HAMAS MEMBERS HOLD SENIOR POSITIONS IN BDS NGOS

Dozens of Hamas, PFLP members hold senior positions in pro-BDS NGOs

The report, issued by the Strategic Affairs Ministry, found more than 100 links between Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine and the BDS movement.

One such example is Laila Khaled, a PFLP member infamous for hijacking two civilian planes in 1969 and 1973, who was found to have planned terrorist attacks in Jerusalem as recently as 2011, and called for “armed struggle” against Israel last year. She continues to actively fundraise for BDS organizations in Europe and South Africa.

Another example is Rani Sourani, director of the Palestinian Center for Human Rights and also a PFLP operative. His organization releases weekly reports calling to boycott Israel and received $1.5 million of European funding in 2014-2017. Sourani and Iyad al-Alamo, director of the Palestinian Center for Human Rights’ legal department, provided legal aid and advice to Hamas as recently as 2017.

Salah Hammouri – a convicted PFLP terrorist who attempted to assassinate former chief rabbi Ovadia Yosef in 2005 and was released as part of the deal to free Gilad Shalit from Hamas captivity – is a field worker at Addameer, an organization promoting BDS.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spray painting a pro-Israeli message with Artists 4 Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> So, you don't see a connection?   The "risk" between Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement and possible associations with any one of the five Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) organizations?
> 
> You asked:  How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do members of the EU have a connection? _*(RHETORICAL)*_
> 
> The ongoing risk to Europeans is for those visiting public places, and for those business investments and trading partners in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so? What does that have to do with Palestinian organizations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I answered by showing you the personal hazards _(to life and limb through Rule #11)_ and the economic hazards the contributions make toward these various terrorist outlets (Economic, Financial, Commercial) to Storage and Shipments, import/export Transportation and Energy commercial connections (Egypt and the EU on Israeli interests).  I just mentioned the TOP FIVE organizations.  But there are other organizations that may be concealed under the umbrella of the BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> The Independent Record said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a very important participation of the European energy commissioner and they came with a very important message to Israel, Egypt, Cyprus and actually to all countries involved that Europe ... sees the eastern Mediterranean as some kind of replacement to the North Sea (route for Russian gas)."
> SOURCE:  •  *Egypt launches regional gas forum, including Israel in fold*  • By BRIAN ROHAN Associated Press • Jan 14, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Direct or indirect funneling of funds engineered by the "30 past or current members of terrorist groups, most notably the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)" presents a new level of threat and risk to be considered. (algemeiner)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the algemeiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The findings of Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs aren’t new. In 2016, research by both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.
> SOURCE:  *by David Gerstman.  **•  Documenting the BDS Movement’s Undisputed Ties to Terrorism* February 6, 2019  •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.​I hope you realize that both of those are right wingnut Israeli propaganda organizations. Perhaps if you could find a report from a more reliable source. So far I haven't seen anything that would establish an affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WATCH: DOZENS OF HAMAS MEMBERS HOLD SENIOR POSITIONS IN BDS NGOS
> 
> Dozens of Hamas, PFLP members hold senior positions in pro-BDS NGOs
> 
> The report, issued by the Strategic Affairs Ministry, found more than 100 links between Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine and the BDS movement.
> 
> One such example is Laila Khaled, a PFLP member infamous for hijacking two civilian planes in 1969 and 1973, who was found to have planned terrorist attacks in Jerusalem as recently as 2011, and called for “armed struggle” against Israel last year. She continues to actively fundraise for BDS organizations in Europe and South Africa.
> 
> Another example is Rani Sourani, director of the Palestinian Center for Human Rights and also a PFLP operative. His organization releases weekly reports calling to boycott Israel and received $1.5 million of European funding in 2014-2017. Sourani and Iyad al-Alamo, director of the Palestinian Center for Human Rights’ legal department, provided legal aid and advice to Hamas as recently as 2017.
> 
> Salah Hammouri – a convicted PFLP terrorist who attempted to assassinate former chief rabbi Ovadia Yosef in 2005 and was released as part of the deal to free Gilad Shalit from Hamas captivity – is a field worker at Addameer, an organization promoting BDS.
Click to expand...

This is just part of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign. There is nothing here.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> So, you don't see a connection?   The "risk" between Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement and possible associations with any one of the five Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) organizations?
> 
> You asked:  How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do members of the EU have a connection? _*(RHETORICAL)*_
> 
> The ongoing risk to Europeans is for those visiting public places, and for those business investments and trading partners in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so? What does that have to do with Palestinian organizations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I answered by showing you the personal hazards _(to life and limb through Rule #11)_ and the economic hazards the contributions make toward these various terrorist outlets (Economic, Financial, Commercial) to Storage and Shipments, import/export Transportation and Energy commercial connections (Egypt and the EU on Israeli interests).  I just mentioned the TOP FIVE organizations.  But there are other organizations that may be concealed under the umbrella of the BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> The Independent Record said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a very important participation of the European energy commissioner and they came with a very important message to Israel, Egypt, Cyprus and actually to all countries involved that Europe ... sees the eastern Mediterranean as some kind of replacement to the North Sea (route for Russian gas)."
> SOURCE:  •  *Egypt launches regional gas forum, including Israel in fold*  • By BRIAN ROHAN Associated Press • Jan 14, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Direct or indirect funneling of funds engineered by the "30 past or current members of terrorist groups, most notably the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)" presents a new level of threat and risk to be considered. (algemeiner)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the algemeiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The findings of Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs aren’t new. In 2016, research by both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.
> SOURCE:  *by David Gerstman.  **•  Documenting the BDS Movement’s Undisputed Ties to Terrorism* February 6, 2019  •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.​I hope you realize that both of those are right wingnut Israeli propaganda organizations. Perhaps if you could find a report from a more reliable source. So far I haven't seen anything that would establish an affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WATCH: DOZENS OF HAMAS MEMBERS HOLD SENIOR POSITIONS IN BDS NGOS
> 
> Dozens of Hamas, PFLP members hold senior positions in pro-BDS NGOs
> 
> The report, issued by the Strategic Affairs Ministry, found more than 100 links between Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine and the BDS movement.
> 
> One such example is Laila Khaled, a PFLP member infamous for hijacking two civilian planes in 1969 and 1973, who was found to have planned terrorist attacks in Jerusalem as recently as 2011, and called for “armed struggle” against Israel last year. She continues to actively fundraise for BDS organizations in Europe and South Africa.
> 
> Another example is Rani Sourani, director of the Palestinian Center for Human Rights and also a PFLP operative. His organization releases weekly reports calling to boycott Israel and received $1.5 million of European funding in 2014-2017. Sourani and Iyad al-Alamo, director of the Palestinian Center for Human Rights’ legal department, provided legal aid and advice to Hamas as recently as 2017.
> 
> Salah Hammouri – a convicted PFLP terrorist who attempted to assassinate former chief rabbi Ovadia Yosef in 2005 and was released as part of the deal to free Gilad Shalit from Hamas captivity – is a field worker at Addameer, an organization promoting BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just part of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign. There is nothing here.
Click to expand...


You asked for affiliation between BDS and designated terrorist organizations,
they're demonstrated openly for all to see.

Q. How else do You call those who under the banner of militant organizations 
call to murder on US campuses?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> So, you don't see a connection?   The "risk" between Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement and possible associations with any one of the five Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) organizations?
> 
> You asked:  How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do members of the EU have a connection? _*(RHETORICAL)*_
> 
> The ongoing risk to Europeans is for those visiting public places, and for those business investments and trading partners in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much threat do any of those organizations pose to the EU?
> 
> *Zero?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so? What does that have to do with Palestinian organizations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I answered by showing you the personal hazards _(to life and limb through Rule #11)_ and the economic hazards the contributions make toward these various terrorist outlets (Economic, Financial, Commercial) to Storage and Shipments, import/export Transportation and Energy commercial connections (Egypt and the EU on Israeli interests).  I just mentioned the TOP FIVE organizations.  But there are other organizations that may be concealed under the umbrella of the BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> The Independent Record said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a very important participation of the European energy commissioner and they came with a very important message to Israel, Egypt, Cyprus and actually to all countries involved that Europe ... sees the eastern Mediterranean as some kind of replacement to the North Sea (route for Russian gas)."
> SOURCE:  •  *Egypt launches regional gas forum, including Israel in fold*  • By BRIAN ROHAN Associated Press • Jan 14, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Direct or indirect funneling of funds engineered by the "30 past or current members of terrorist groups, most notably the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)" presents a new level of threat and risk to be considered. (algemeiner)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the algemeiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The findings of Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs aren’t new. In 2016, research by both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.
> SOURCE:  *by David Gerstman.  **•  Documenting the BDS Movement’s Undisputed Ties to Terrorism* February 6, 2019  •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both NGO Monitor and the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) found a strong presence of PFLP operatives involved in anti-Israel NGOs and the BDS movement.​I hope you realize that both of those are right wingnut Israeli propaganda organizations. Perhaps if you could find a report from a more reliable source. So far I haven't seen anything that would establish an affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WATCH: DOZENS OF HAMAS MEMBERS HOLD SENIOR POSITIONS IN BDS NGOS
> 
> Dozens of Hamas, PFLP members hold senior positions in pro-BDS NGOs
> 
> The report, issued by the Strategic Affairs Ministry, found more than 100 links between Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine and the BDS movement.
> 
> One such example is Laila Khaled, a PFLP member infamous for hijacking two civilian planes in 1969 and 1973, who was found to have planned terrorist attacks in Jerusalem as recently as 2011, and called for “armed struggle” against Israel last year. She continues to actively fundraise for BDS organizations in Europe and South Africa.
> 
> Another example is Rani Sourani, director of the Palestinian Center for Human Rights and also a PFLP operative. His organization releases weekly reports calling to boycott Israel and received $1.5 million of European funding in 2014-2017. Sourani and Iyad al-Alamo, director of the Palestinian Center for Human Rights’ legal department, provided legal aid and advice to Hamas as recently as 2017.
> 
> Salah Hammouri – a convicted PFLP terrorist who attempted to assassinate former chief rabbi Ovadia Yosef in 2005 and was released as part of the deal to free Gilad Shalit from Hamas captivity – is a field worker at Addameer, an organization promoting BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just part of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign. There is nothing here.
Click to expand...


Just of more of your inane conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie

It’s just.....uncanny how BDS groupies are so often affiliated with various Arab-Moslems terrorist franchises and the very worst dregs of humanity.


*
Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement attracting groups with terrorist ties
*
In May 2016, for example, the Miami-based organization Dream Defenders flew a group of activists that included a Florida lawmaker to Israel and the Palestinian territories. While in the West Bank, participants were led by a tour guide identified with the terrorist group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).

This connection with the PFLP is not new for Dream Defenders. They have expressed support for the PFLP on Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram. The group’s executive director is Ahmad Abuznaid, the son of the PLO’s ambassador to the Netherlands. He has posted picturesof himself embracing Rasmea Odeh, a now infamous PFLP terrorist who was involved in the bombing of an Israeli Supermarket in 1969. Abuznaid also spoke at a fundraiser on Odeh’s behalf.


----------



## Hollie

While the Pom Pom flailers for islamic terrorists will deny the affiliations between Arab-Moslem terrorist groups and the BDS groupies, those affiliations couldn’t be clearer.



Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement attracting groups with terrorist ties


Recently, the PFLP sent its most famous member, the first woman hijackerin history, Leila Khaled, on speaking tours worldwide. In April 2016, she visited the German organization Falestin Beytona, the Offices of the Communist Party of Sweden in Gothenburg, and the Austrian-Arab Cultural Center (OKAZ) in Vienna – all organizations that support BDS. Khaled was also the guest of the BDS movement of South Africa in 2015.

Khaled position on violence has not changed. She sees BDS as a means to an ends.  In a 2015 op-ed, she notes that BDS “sustains our resistance and our revolution,” But she also notes that, “refusing to buy products in a store or cancelling a corporate contract will not liberate Palestine. Nothing but the Palestinian struggle and resistance in all of its forms, from refusing the orders of an occupation soldier to marching in protests to armed struggle, will liberate Palestine.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, the left-wing B’Tselem organization published a report which challenged rulings made by the Israeli Supreme Court and Israel's Construction and Housing Ministry in Judea and Samaria, and even sought to undermine the legitimacy of the Supreme Court.

The report, _Israel Hayom_ revealed in an expose Monday morning, was funded by the Dutch government. According to documents signed by B'Tselem and the Dutch government, the report itself was commissioned and financed by the Dutch government.

(full article online)

Dutch government funded effort to undermine Israeli court


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wine from Samaria Finds New Market in China


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to host 2020 International Mars Analogue


----------



## Sixties Fan

Virgin Atlantic announces daily London-Tel Aviv route


----------



## Sixties Fan

Notwithstanding the BBC’s statement on the issue, the following day – January 31st – BBC Northern Ireland’s BBC Radio Ulster decided to air a long phone-in item on its ‘Talkback’ programme hosted by William Crawley. Titled “Is the BBC right to take part in Eurovison being held in Tel Aviv, or should the corporation stay away?”, the item included contributions from journalist/activist Eamonn McCann and historian Ruth Dudley Edwards as well as seven callers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On the hook of the Eurovision Song Contest, listeners heard thirty-eight minutes of mostly unchallenged falsehoods and delegitimisation – often outstanding for their ignorance even by the ‘standards’ of BBC Radio Ulster. [emphasis in italics in the original, emphasis in bold added]

Having informed listeners in his introduction that “Jerusalem is a disputed capital” and after noting the BBC’s statement on the call to boycott May’s event in Tel Aviv, Crawley invited listeners to phone in.

“What do you think? You’re a licence fee payer. Do you think the BBC is right to continue with its role in the Eurovision contest this year or should it boycott the Tel Aviv Eurovision?”

(full article online)

BBC Radio Ulster audiences hear that ‘Israel should be wiped off the map’


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

This is a very good (think) piece.


Often, revisionist history (_web site link_) is from one of three major perspectives:

Social or theoretical perspective to re-examine the past through different lenses
Fact-checking perspective to correct the record of past events
Negative perspective that views revisionism as an intentional effort to falsify or skew past events for specific motives
Since the days of ancient Greek and Roman scholars, such as Plutarch and Tacitus, people have been editing recorded history. But modern historical revisionism originated in the 20th century, after the first global military conflict that shocked the world: World War I. The aftermath of the war would alter the way scholars and laymen alike viewed historical preservation.
Source:  How Things Work  by Cristen Conger •​


Sixties Fan said:


> Notwithstanding the BBC’s statement on the issue, the following day – January 31st – BBC Northern Ireland’s BBC Radio Ulster decided to air a long phone-in item on its ‘Talkback’ programme hosted by William Crawley.


*(COMMENT)*

Anything can be revised; even historical events and facts.  But revision may be for the better or for the worse.   So is an obvious falsehood, but put together for a positive learning experience.  The greatest of these are the timeless "*Aesop's Fables*."

Anything, like Revisionist History, can be used for good or evil.  Too much of anything can harm you → even kill you.  "Who knew that salt could even impact your brain function?" (RHETORICAL)   Heart disease and stroke or also possible outcomes of excessive salt intake.  Saltworks date back for more than a few thousand years BC.  "In the Hebrew Bible, there are thirty-five verses which mention salt."  Just as too much salt _[__Sodium Chloride (NaCl)]_ can kill you, YET → "salt is very necessary for life."

Too much Revisionist History can be degenerative and distort the truth to such a degree, it can destroy the integrity of the source that uses it.   revisionist history produced by fantoms of pro-Arab Palestinians efforts is a case in point.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

The poll, published on Thursday, asked, “There are calls for Britain to boycott this year’s Eurovision Song Contest in Tel Aviv, over Israel’s human rights record. Do you agree?”

Supporters of Israel and members of the UK Jewish community were outraged by what they saw as a legitimization of efforts to boycott the Jewish state.

Former IDF Spokesperson Peter Lerner called on “Good Morning Britain” to apologize and said that the results of the poll — 60 percent said they did not agree with efforts to boycott the Eurovision contest — indicated “the disgust people have with you asking.”

(full article online)

‘Good Morning Britain’ Deletes ‘Disgusting’ Survey on Boycotting Eurovision in Israel After Sparking Anger


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mississippi House of Representatives passes bill that would prevent the state from doing business with companies that boycott Israel.

(full article online)

Mississippi approves anti-BDS bill


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Warsaw, Netanyahu and Omani FM vow to ‘seize the future’


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Rants against Jews and Israel are getting louder and louder.
In other times, it lead to pogroms, the Inquisition and the Holocaust.     American Universities and all other countries must show ZERO tolerance for this kind of incitement.
This is NOT Free speech, this is incitement and hate speech ]

Posters show militarized pigs holding guns, calling for the destruction of the “Israeli Apartheid Forces and Amerikkan Pigs Which Fund it.”

(full article online)

Posters at Tufts U call to destroy ‘Israeli Apartheid Forces’


----------



## Sixties Fan

New ambassadors to Israel from Vietnam, Nepal, Kenya and Montenegro - Israel National News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Is it any surprise that Jewish Aliyah to their ancient homeland is Again, causing the Arabs some distress?   But gratefully, unlike from 1939 to 1948, they cannot do anything about it.  They cannot terrorize enough to have the British, or the UN - now - to stop it]

Does increasing Aliyah to Israel bother the Palestinians?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish anti-Zionist enmity for the Jewish state parallels the goals of Arab and PLO rejectionism of Israel, which in the latter case is rooted in Communist, Arab nationalist and radical Islamist manifestos.

(full article online)

Do Jewish Voice for Peace and the PLO share the same goals?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Thursday morning, at the Warsaw conference on peace and security in the Middle East, told US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo what a historic moment had taken place the day before, when, in a room of some sixty foreign ministers and representatives of dozens of governments, an Israeli prime minister and the foreign ministers of leading Arab countries were standing together and speaking with uncommon force, clarity and unity, against the common threat of the Iranian regime.”

(full article online)

Netanyahu Shares with Pompeo Miracle of Sharing Same Room with the Arabs


----------



## Sixties Fan

The antisemites know that J-Street isn't pro-Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


>



yahoo,maybe there is hope for chage for their war monger ways and them being held accountable someday.


----------



## Hollie

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yahoo,maybe there is hope for chage for their war monger ways and them being held accountable someday.
Click to expand...


Accountable for what, pumpkin?


----------



## Hollie

There is a good read here: How much does BDS threaten Israel’s economy? that provides a broad overview of the Arab boycott of Israel. 

The article makes a valid point in that ultimately, BDS is an Arab invention. The roots of BDS are inextricably tied to Arab-Islamist ideology which is why BDS groups so often have connections to Islamic terrorist franchises.

What the article does demonstrate is that the Israeli economy (using various methods of analysis), is clearly thriving and growing in spite of the overall, really ineffective tactics of the BDS groupies who resemble rather frantic hate groups.


----------



## Hollie

From the earlier link:

Lastly, beyond exports, Israel (together with South Korea) leads the world in research and development (R&D) investment as a share of GDP (standing at about 4.5 percent). Israel is now home to major R&D centers—and in many cases even for production facilities—of some of the largest and most successful multinational corporations. This in turn contributes to the quality and differentiation of Israeli products and makes it even more difficult for firms to bypass Israeli industry and technology.


The above must be a part of what causes such rage on the part of retrograde Arabs-Moslems. Their 7th century warlord-god promised them mastery over the kuffar and yet it is the kuffar who dictates terms to them.

Heh. Life’s good.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Liberals pass new Israel free trade deal, despite NDP objections


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four Israeli Investors Discuss the Strengthening Business Ties Between Israel and Germany


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why are Israeli food products so popular in Gaza?


----------



## Sixties Fan

EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Anti-Israel internship can get you credit at Syracuse


----------



## Sixties Fan

Episode 13: Hen Mazzig: What makes BDS activists tick?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC examines conspiracy theories – but not its own


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel inks multi-million-dollar deal with Italy for training helicopters


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel brings tourists to Entebbe for first time since legendary hostage rescue


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycott This !! ]

Dutch activist promotes BDS on an Israeli-made mobility scooter


----------



## P F Tinmore

Maryland software engineer sues Gov. Larry Hogan over anti-BDS law


----------



## Hollie

Kentucky Becomes 26th US State to Pass Anti-BDS Law


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Anti-Israel internship can get you credit at Syracuse


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  This is going to be fun  !!!!     As all the vultures from Christian and Muslim countries at the UN, who should not be part of the UN, are going to do their yearly, or is it monthly Open Season Hunting on Israel ]

Record number of reports criticizing Israel said to be released by UN next month


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rabbi Sacks - The frightening truth about today's anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Syracuse University Called to Stop Offering Credits for Internships With BDS Group


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Yeahhhhh  !!!  Another  Boycott  Fail.   ]

Mayors of US cities now have the option of joining an annual trip to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Microsoft, TomTom Partner With Israeli Navigation Startup Moovit


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Just claim anything that will make people believe that Israel and Jews are evil.  Kicking up libels by 1000% ]

Hebrew U prof claims Israel carries out arms tests on Arab neighborhoods during lecture at Columbia.

(full article online)

Arab professor spouts blood libel at Columbia University


----------



## Sixties Fan

Uber Taps Moovit For Transit Data, To Offer New In-App Public Transport Option | Technology News


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The PA Ministry of Foreign Affairs warned all countries against participating in the conference. Fatah spokesman Osama Qawassmeh warned that any Arab leader who meets with Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu at the Warsaw conference would be “stabbing Jerusalem and our Palestinian people,” similar to what Secretary General of the Executive Committee of the PLO, Saeb Erekat, said.

In the end, the Arab world ignored the demands of the PLO.

The list of Arab countries who sent ministers were:

Saudi Arabia
Bahrain
Yemen
Jordan
Kuwait
Morocco
Oman
United Arab Emirates
Qatar

Tunisia and Egypt send deputy ministers.

The participation of Qatar's foreign minister prompted derision from Arab observers because its Al Jazeera channel insulted the Arab nations who participated without mentioning that it was one of them. (The image above came from one of the social media hecklers showing Qatar's foreign minister at the table, with Qatar's name.)

(full article online)

The Arab countries that ignored the PLO demand to boycott the Warsaw conference ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


>




The trouble with the BDS movement is that its proponents aren't clear in what they want or in their focus.  The Narrator of this video says that some want a one-state solution and some want a two-state solution.  That's the problem.  As long as all its proponents are not on the same page, and as long as some of them want the destruction of Israel, they will always fail.  And that is why BDS will never succeed, thank G-d.


----------



## Hollie

I always get a laugh out of pfffft Tinmore’s Goofy YouTube videos. If you do a search for “ the intercept”, the producers of his latest cut and paste disaster, they promote themselves as...  wait for it.. 

“_Fearless, adversarial journalism that holds the powerful accountable.”

*Snark!

*_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> I always get a laugh out of pfffft Tinmore’s Goofy YouTube videos. If you do a search for “ the intercept”, the producers of his latest cut and paste disaster, they promote themselves as...  wait for it..
> 
> “_Fearless, adversarial journalism that holds the powerful accountable.”
> 
> *Snark!
> *_


The video is on point. If all you can do is criticize the source, you got nothing.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a laugh out of pfffft Tinmore’s Goofy YouTube videos. If you do a search for “ the intercept”, the producers of his latest cut and paste disaster, they promote themselves as...  wait for it..
> 
> “_Fearless, adversarial journalism that holds the powerful accountable.”
> 
> *Snark!
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> The video is on point. If all you can do is criticize the source, you got nothing.
Click to expand...

The video is well made; you’re the factor that’s dysfunctional.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


>


WIX does not mention Israel in any of its ads. They probably don't know.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIX does not mention Israel in any of its ads. They probably don't know.
Click to expand...


Oh.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Students at Oxford college call for kosher meat ban


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zionist Federation of Australia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Qatar warns Hamas it won’t pay for Gaza electricity beyond April — report


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rashida Tlaib, pro-BDS congresswoman, has website by Israeli company


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS-SA undermines South Africans


----------



## Sixties Fan

German drugmaker Merck sets up Israel incubator to tap into chip, sensor tech


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel

Yeah, I've seen this before, where the act of sensationalizing an article title brings about an incorrect suggested meaning.



Sixties Fan said:


> Students at Oxford college call for kosher meat ban


*(COMMENT)*

The Junior Common Room (JCR)  did NOT target Halal _(Islamic Approved)_ Kosher _(Permissible Jewish)_ Foods (Meat menus) at the University _(Somerville College)_ as an objection on religious grounds.  This is some sort of objection to buying meat products because of the manner in which the animal is slaughtered. 

Actually, the College is *expanding its meat offerings* which fulfill the dietary *needs of Jewish and Muslim students.*

I think the College JCR should consider banning poor journalism that leads to misunderstandings. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

PM Netanyahu Meets PM of Czech Republic Babiš


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Congressmen visit, endorse Israeli sovereignty


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hungary to open office with ‘diplomatic status’ in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Everything You Wanted to Know about Anti-BDS Laws, Part I


----------



## Sixties Fan

Everything You Wanted to Know about Anti-BDS Laws, Part II


----------



## Sixties Fan

Students at large German university condemn BDS as antisemitic


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pres. of German-Jewish community says bank will close BDS group’s account


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guardian Op-Ed Uses Eurovision to Attack Israel | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

Samaria Wine Receives High Ranking from Prestigious US Wine Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan

*PMW impact: *
*
Swedish and Norwegian MPs to seek funding cuts to PA*

*Swedish MP:*
*"We want to do as they've done in the Dutch parliament*
*to cut the funding to the PA [by 7%]." *
*Mikael Oscarsson (Christian Democrats)*

*Norwegian MP: *
*"I do not think it's a good idea to give any funding to prisoners... *
*We have to use Norwegian money to make peace."*
*Ingjerd Schou (Conservative Party)*

*Swedish MP:*
*"Thank you Itamar Marcus for coming to Sweden. The job you're doing with Palestinian Media Watch is very important. It gives us information. We're very thankful that you're giving us the facts so that we in the Swedish parliament can use these facts in order to change Swedish attitudes." *
*Mikael Oscarsson (Christian Democrats*)

(full article online)

PMW impact: Swedish and Norwegian MPs to seek funding cuts to PA - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan

With shofars, products from Judea and Samaria, and calls of ‘Am Yisrael Chai’: Over a hundred Irish citizens marched on the main road in Dublin in opposition to the proposed legislation boycotting products from Judea and Samaria. They also took pictures with signs reading “I also buy products from Judea and Samaria,” as they purchased products from Judea and Samaria at a stand set up nearby. Attorney Nati Rom, Founder of the ‘Lev HaOlam’ Organization said, “Everywhere they act against us- we will be there.”

(full article online)

March for Israel in the capital of Ireland


----------



## Sixties Fan

Breaking the Silence's Discredited Spokesman Slanders the IDF |


----------



## Sixties Fan

Undercover Interviews: Hamas Has ‘Done A Lot Of Good’


----------



## Sixties Fan

With diplomatic ties at a peak, Budapest is intent on winning over the Israeli public with a cavalcade of events including operettas, ballet, theater, art and yes, goulash as well

(full article online)

Danube days: Hungary launches culture year in Israel with song and dance


----------



## Sixties Fan

And unsurprisingly, just as BDS proponents defended their verbal assaults on Jewish students as expressions of free speech, they are insisting that boycotting study abroad to Israel should be protected by academic freedom.

But any attempt to claim that boycotting study abroad to Israel is not a direct assault on Jewish students can’t be entertained. According to the Institute of International Education (IIE), the number of American students who chose to study in Israel increased from 1,981 in 2005-2006 to 3,317 in 2014-2015, including many American students who did so in order to strengthen their Jewish identity and connect to their Jewish heritage.

Campus administrators must reject this boycott of study abroad to Israel, and those who attempt to enact it must be disciplined, with the University of Michigan offering a fine example. In an appropriate response to Cheney-Lippold’s refusal to write a letter of recommendation for a Jewish student, the University of Michigan’s administrators reprimanded him. Interim Dean of the College of Literature, Science, and the Arts Elizabeth Cole wrote, “This letter is a strong warning that your behavior in this circumstance was inappropriate and will not be tolerated.”

(full article online)

The Escalating Campus War on Pro-Israel Jewish Students


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australia Bans British Antisemitic Conspiracy Theorist David Icke From Entering Country for Speaking Tour


----------



## Sixties Fan

Knesset Speaker tells EU ambassadors their governments cannot obsess over Israeli policy and be surprised at anti-Israel protests.

(full article online)

Edelstein: EU policy to blame for Eurovision protests


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rabab Abdulhadi Protests SFSU Observing Israeli Independence Day


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> And unsurprisingly, just as BDS proponents defended their verbal assaults on Jewish students as expressions of free speech, they are insisting that boycotting study abroad to Israel should be protected by academic freedom.
> 
> But any attempt to claim that boycotting study abroad to Israel is not a direct assault on Jewish students can’t be entertained. According to the Institute of International Education (IIE), the number of American students who chose to study in Israel increased from 1,981 in 2005-2006 to 3,317 in 2014-2015, including many American students who did so in order to strengthen their Jewish identity and connect to their Jewish heritage.
> 
> Campus administrators must reject this boycott of study abroad to Israel, and those who attempt to enact it must be disciplined, with the University of Michigan offering a fine example. In an appropriate response to Cheney-Lippold’s refusal to write a letter of recommendation for a Jewish student, the University of Michigan’s administrators reprimanded him. Interim Dean of the College of Literature, Science, and the Arts Elizabeth Cole wrote, “This letter is a strong warning that your behavior in this circumstance was inappropriate and will not be tolerated.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Escalating Campus War on Pro-Israel Jewish Students





Sixties Fan said:


> But any attempt to claim that boycotting study abroad to Israel is not a direct assault on Jewish students can’t be entertained.


What about students who want to study in Palestine?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And unsurprisingly, just as BDS proponents defended their verbal assaults on Jewish students as expressions of free speech, they are insisting that boycotting study abroad to Israel should be protected by academic freedom.
> 
> But any attempt to claim that boycotting study abroad to Israel is not a direct assault on Jewish students can’t be entertained. According to the Institute of International Education (IIE), the number of American students who chose to study in Israel increased from 1,981 in 2005-2006 to 3,317 in 2014-2015, including many American students who did so in order to strengthen their Jewish identity and connect to their Jewish heritage.
> 
> Campus administrators must reject this boycott of study abroad to Israel, and those who attempt to enact it must be disciplined, with the University of Michigan offering a fine example. In an appropriate response to Cheney-Lippold’s refusal to write a letter of recommendation for a Jewish student, the University of Michigan’s administrators reprimanded him. Interim Dean of the College of Literature, Science, and the Arts Elizabeth Cole wrote, “This letter is a strong warning that your behavior in this circumstance was inappropriate and will not be tolerated.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The Escalating Campus War on Pro-Israel Jewish Students
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But any attempt to claim that boycotting study abroad to Israel is not a direct assault on Jewish students can’t be entertained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about students who want to study in Palestine?
Click to expand...


What about them?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Should we wonder what Israeli products the Arab leaders have stashed in their houses/bunkers, etc  ?  ]

Palestinians move to create list of Israeli products to ban from their markets


----------



## Sixties Fan

The University of Essex announced on Feb. 22 that a Jewish Society on campus has officially been established and they are suspending a lecturer who advocated against the society because of “Zionists.”

(full article online)

Jewish Society Established, Anti-Zionist Lecturer Suspended at Essex University


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why The Academic Boycott Of Israel Is Hypocritical And, Yes, Anti-Semitic


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Why The Academic Boycott Of Israel Is Hypocritical And, Yes, Anti-Semitic


*The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel *

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The Academic Boycott Of Israel Is Hypocritical And, Yes, Anti-Semitic
> 
> 
> 
> *The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel *
> 
> **
Click to expand...

Where is the case for the Cultural  & Academic Boycott of:

Russia
Turkey
Iran
Saudi Arabia
Venezuela
Syria
Sudan
Somalia
Lebanon
Iraq
Gaza
PLO/ PA/
...............


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The Academic Boycott Of Israel Is Hypocritical And, Yes, Anti-Semitic
> 
> 
> 
> *The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the case for the Cultural  & Academic Boycott of:
> 
> Russia
> Turkey
> Iran
> Saudi Arabia
> Venezuela
> Syria
> Sudan
> Somalia
> Lebanon
> Iraq
> Gaza
> PLO/ PA/
> ...............
Click to expand...

Ahhh, the old whataboutism deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why The Academic Boycott Of Israel Is Hypocritical And, Yes, Anti-Semitic
> 
> 
> 
> *The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel *
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the case for the Cultural  & Academic Boycott of:
> 
> Russia
> Turkey
> Iran
> Saudi Arabia
> Venezuela
> Syria
> Sudan
> Somalia
> Lebanon
> Iraq
> Gaza
> PLO/ PA/
> ...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, the old whataboutism deflection.
Click to expand...

Ahhhh the usual 10 year old "I blame only Israel in my world" (except that Israel does not exist) dimension Tinmore lives in.


----------



## Shusha

Applying a universal standard to all is NOT "whataboutism".


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Applying a universal standard to all is NOT "whataboutism".


The Palestinians don't single anyone out. They boycott all countries that occupy Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applying a universal standard to all is NOT "whataboutism".
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians don't single anyone out. They boycott all countries that occupy Palestine.
Click to expand...


Oh bullshit.  They don't seem to be troubled by the Jordanian occupation of Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applying a universal standard to all is NOT "whataboutism".
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians don't single anyone out. They boycott all countries that occupy Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  They don't seem to be troubled by the Jordanian occupation of Palestine.
Click to expand...

That's not Palestine. That is Jordan.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> That's not Palestine. That is Jordan.



Why?  It was all one geographical territory labelled "Palestine".  The totality of the region designated "Palestine" included the entire kingdom of Jordan.  The borders of Palestine when set INCLUDED Jordan.  Jordan is nothing more than a portion of the region designated "Palestine".  So why does Jordan have legitimacy?  What is the SOURCE of Jordan's legitimacy?!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not Palestine. That is Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It was all one geographical territory labelled "Palestine".  The totality of the region designated "Palestine" included the entire kingdom of Jordan.  The borders of Palestine when set INCLUDED Jordan.  Jordan is nothing more than a portion of the region designated "Palestine".  So why does Jordan have legitimacy?  What is the SOURCE of Jordan's legitimacy?!
Click to expand...

It doesn't go by name. It goes by where they live.


----------



## Sixties Fan

War against BDS: That's how it is done


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not Palestine. That is Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It was all one geographical territory labelled "Palestine".  The totality of the region designated "Palestine" included the entire kingdom of Jordan.  The borders of Palestine when set INCLUDED Jordan.  Jordan is nothing more than a portion of the region designated "Palestine".  So why does Jordan have legitimacy?  What is the SOURCE of Jordan's legitimacy?!
Click to expand...

Jordan did not kick people out and steal their land.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not Palestine. That is Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It was all one geographical territory labelled "Palestine".  The totality of the region designated "Palestine" included the entire kingdom of Jordan.  The borders of Palestine when set INCLUDED Jordan.  Jordan is nothing more than a portion of the region designated "Palestine".  So why does Jordan have legitimacy?  What is the SOURCE of Jordan's legitimacy?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't go by name. It goes by where they live.
Click to expand...


You DO know that Jordan's population is 70% Arab Palestinian right?  So why is no one upset about Jordan's occupation of the geographical territory of Palestine and of Jordan's sovereignty over the Arab Palestinian people?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Shusha,  et al,

There are a number of reasons and thoughts on this aspect of Jordan.  There are a number of facts that influence the political life of the Kingdom.



Shusha said:


> You DO know that Jordan's population is 70% Arab Palestinian right?  So why is no one upset about Jordan's occupation of the geographical territory of Palestine and of Jordan's sovereignty over the Arab Palestinian people?


*(COMMENT)*

First, although the official name of the Arab Kingdom is the "Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan," there is no parent Hashemite Kingdom, having been absorbed by Saudi Arabia.   So, it is not like the country is being ruled by something other than an Arab - or as a colony directly tied to a foreign power.

◈  HRH Major General (Princess) Aisha Bint Al Hussein (Airborne Qualified) completed Dana Hall High School of Wellesley Massachusetts, and is a Graduate of the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst (UK).  HRH was born in Amman Jordan; and she is a native of Jordan.

◈  HRH (Dowager) Queen Noor of Jordan, was born in the United States (Washington, D.C)_(first American-born queen of an Arab country)_, was a graduate of Princeton University.  She is a published Author and was a self-man woman before her marriage to King Hussein of Jordan.

◈  HRH Queen (Consort) Rania Al-Yassin, is of a Palestinian Family, although born in Kuwait.   HRH is a graduate of the American University in Cairo.  She is very respected world-wide and beloved by her nation's people.

◈  HRH and Crown Prince Hussein bin Abdullah, son of Queen Rania of Jordan, born in Amman, also a Graduate of Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, and is a graduate of Georgetown University in Washington.  ​
Although everyone appreciates their linkage to the Contemporary past with the Palestinian people, that is not a major consideration.  The entire Royal Family participates in the improvements towards the human development _(education, health, economics, business/commerce, technical advancements and standard of living)_ of their country (Jordan).  Since the Treaty with Israel (1994) there have been more than 20 years of peace and stability.  Jordan is gradually improving in every aspect measured by the Human Development Index.   Jordan ranks 95th on the HDI, showing much-grater progress in the last two decades that the State of Palestine which ranks 119th.  The people of Jordan see this difference.  And from all observations, the people do not want to regress in the direction of Palestine.  The entire Royal Family is dedicated to making improvement in the nation for the people.  And it is having a positive effect.

I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.

Just My Thought,
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Shusha,  et al,
> 
> There are a number of reasons and thoughts on this aspect of Jordan.  There are a number of facts that influence the political life of the Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DO know that Jordan's population is 70% Arab Palestinian right?  So why is no one upset about Jordan's occupation of the geographical territory of Palestine and of Jordan's sovereignty over the Arab Palestinian people?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, although the official name of the Arab Kingdom is the "Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan," there is no parent Hashemite Kingdom, having been absorbed by Saudi Arabia.   So, it is not like the country is being ruled by something other than an Arab - or as a colony directly tied to a foreign power.
> 
> ◈  HRH Major General (Princess) Aisha Bint Al Hussein (Airborne Qualified) completed Dana Hall High School of Wellesley Massachusetts, and is a Graduate of the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst (UK).  HRH was born in Amman Jordan; and she is a native of Jordan.
> 
> ◈  HRH (Dowager) Queen Noor of Jordan, was born in the United States (Washington, D.C)_(first American-born queen of an Arab country)_, was a graduate of Princeton University.  She is a published Author and was a self-man woman before her marriage to King Hussein of Jordan.
> 
> ◈  HRH Queen (Consort) Rania Al-Yassin, is of a Palestinian Family, although born in Kuwait.   HRH is a graduate of the American University in Cairo.  She is very respected world-wide and beloved by her nation's people.
> 
> ◈  HRH and Crown Prince Hussein bin Abdullah, son of Queen Rania of Jordan, born in Amman, also a Graduate of Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, and is a graduate of Georgetown University in Washington.  ​
> Although everyone appreciates their linkage to the Contemporary past with the Palestinian people, that is not a major consideration.  The entire Royal Family participates in the improvements towards the human development _(education, health, economics, business/commerce, technical advancements and standard of living)_ of their country (Jordan).  Since the Treaty with Israel (1994) there have been more than 20 years of peace and stability.  Jordan is gradually improving in every aspect measured by the Human Development Index.   Jordan ranks 95th on the HDI, showing much-grater progress in the last two decades that the State of Palestine which ranks 119th.  The people of Jordan see this difference.  And from all observations, the people do not want to regress in the direction of Palestine.  The entire Royal Family is dedicated to making improvement in the nation for the people.  And it is having a positive effect.
> 
> I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.
> 
> Just My Thought,
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.


Indeed, not being under foreign military occupation might have something to do with that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Shusha,  et al,
> 
> There are a number of reasons and thoughts on this aspect of Jordan.  There are a number of facts that influence the political life of the Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DO know that Jordan's population is 70% Arab Palestinian right?  So why is no one upset about Jordan's occupation of the geographical territory of Palestine and of Jordan's sovereignty over the Arab Palestinian people?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, although the official name of the Arab Kingdom is the "Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan," there is no parent Hashemite Kingdom, having been absorbed by Saudi Arabia.   So, it is not like the country is being ruled by something other than an Arab - or as a colony directly tied to a foreign power.
> 
> ◈  HRH Major General (Princess) Aisha Bint Al Hussein (Airborne Qualified) completed Dana Hall High School of Wellesley Massachusetts, and is a Graduate of the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst (UK).  HRH was born in Amman Jordan; and she is a native of Jordan.
> 
> ◈  HRH (Dowager) Queen Noor of Jordan, was born in the United States (Washington, D.C)_(first American-born queen of an Arab country)_, was a graduate of Princeton University.  She is a published Author and was a self-man woman before her marriage to King Hussein of Jordan.
> 
> ◈  HRH Queen (Consort) Rania Al-Yassin, is of a Palestinian Family, although born in Kuwait.   HRH is a graduate of the American University in Cairo.  She is very respected world-wide and beloved by her nation's people.
> 
> ◈  HRH and Crown Prince Hussein bin Abdullah, son of Queen Rania of Jordan, born in Amman, also a Graduate of Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, and is a graduate of Georgetown University in Washington.  ​
> Although everyone appreciates their linkage to the Contemporary past with the Palestinian people, that is not a major consideration.  The entire Royal Family participates in the improvements towards the human development _(education, health, economics, business/commerce, technical advancements and standard of living)_ of their country (Jordan).  Since the Treaty with Israel (1994) there have been more than 20 years of peace and stability.  Jordan is gradually improving in every aspect measured by the Human Development Index.   Jordan ranks 95th on the HDI, showing much-grater progress in the last two decades that the State of Palestine which ranks 119th.  The people of Jordan see this difference.  And from all observations, the people do not want to regress in the direction of Palestine.  The entire Royal Family is dedicated to making improvement in the nation for the people.  And it is having a positive effect.
> 
> I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.
> 
> Just My Thought,
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, not being under foreign military occupation might have something to do with that.
Click to expand...


Indeed, neither Abbas’istan nor Hamas’istan is under foreign military occupation.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Shusha,  et al,
> 
> There are a number of reasons and thoughts on this aspect of Jordan.  There are a number of facts that influence the political life of the Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DO know that Jordan's population is 70% Arab Palestinian right?  So why is no one upset about Jordan's occupation of the geographical territory of Palestine and of Jordan's sovereignty over the Arab Palestinian people?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, although the official name of the Arab Kingdom is the "Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan," there is no parent Hashemite Kingdom, having been absorbed by Saudi Arabia.   So, it is not like the country is being ruled by something other than an Arab - or as a colony directly tied to a foreign power.
> 
> ◈  HRH Major General (Princess) Aisha Bint Al Hussein (Airborne Qualified) completed Dana Hall High School of Wellesley Massachusetts, and is a Graduate of the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst (UK).  HRH was born in Amman Jordan; and she is a native of Jordan.
> 
> ◈  HRH (Dowager) Queen Noor of Jordan, was born in the United States (Washington, D.C)_(first American-born queen of an Arab country)_, was a graduate of Princeton University.  She is a published Author and was a self-man woman before her marriage to King Hussein of Jordan.
> 
> ◈  HRH Queen (Consort) Rania Al-Yassin, is of a Palestinian Family, although born in Kuwait.   HRH is a graduate of the American University in Cairo.  She is very respected world-wide and beloved by her nation's people.
> 
> ◈  HRH and Crown Prince Hussein bin Abdullah, son of Queen Rania of Jordan, born in Amman, also a Graduate of Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, and is a graduate of Georgetown University in Washington.  ​
> Although everyone appreciates their linkage to the Contemporary past with the Palestinian people, that is not a major consideration.  The entire Royal Family participates in the improvements towards the human development _(education, health, economics, business/commerce, technical advancements and standard of living)_ of their country (Jordan).  Since the Treaty with Israel (1994) there have been more than 20 years of peace and stability.  Jordan is gradually improving in every aspect measured by the Human Development Index.   Jordan ranks 95th on the HDI, showing much-grater progress in the last two decades that the State of Palestine which ranks 119th.  The people of Jordan see this difference.  And from all observations, the people do not want to regress in the direction of Palestine.  The entire Royal Family is dedicated to making improvement in the nation for the people.  And it is having a positive effect.
> 
> I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.
> 
> Just My Thought,
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, not being under foreign military occupation might have something to do with that.
Click to expand...


So maybe Emirs from the Gulf should rule instead of PA or Hamas?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

"under foreign military occupation"



P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, not being under foreign military occupation might have something to do with that.


*(COMMENT)*

The Palestinians don't get to challenge _(I say again:  don't get to challenge)_ the Occupation of Enemy Territory that was surrendered by the Ottoman Empire for Administration [_Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA)_] by the Principle Allied Powers.  The surrender was affected by the* Armistice of Mudros* (30 October 1918 - Article XVI) all garrisons including everything in Syria.

When the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title to the territory, the residence had no choice to accept.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

First Forbes Under 30 Global Women’s Summit to take place in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Following Launch of Israeli Spacecraft, Roger Waters Announces Boycott of the Moon - The Mideast Beast


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Shusha,  et al,
> 
> There are a number of reasons and thoughts on this aspect of Jordan.  There are a number of facts that influence the political life of the Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DO know that Jordan's population is 70% Arab Palestinian right?  So why is no one upset about Jordan's occupation of the geographical territory of Palestine and of Jordan's sovereignty over the Arab Palestinian people?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, although the official name of the Arab Kingdom is the "Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan," there is no parent Hashemite Kingdom, having been absorbed by Saudi Arabia.   So, it is not like the country is being ruled by something other than an Arab - or as a colony directly tied to a foreign power.
> 
> ◈  HRH Major General (Princess) Aisha Bint Al Hussein (Airborne Qualified) completed Dana Hall High School of Wellesley Massachusetts, and is a Graduate of the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst (UK).  HRH was born in Amman Jordan; and she is a native of Jordan.
> 
> ◈  HRH (Dowager) Queen Noor of Jordan, was born in the United States (Washington, D.C)_(first American-born queen of an Arab country)_, was a graduate of Princeton University.  She is a published Author and was a self-man woman before her marriage to King Hussein of Jordan.
> 
> ◈  HRH Queen (Consort) Rania Al-Yassin, is of a Palestinian Family, although born in Kuwait.   HRH is a graduate of the American University in Cairo.  She is very respected world-wide and beloved by her nation's people.
> 
> ◈  HRH and Crown Prince Hussein bin Abdullah, son of Queen Rania of Jordan, born in Amman, also a Graduate of Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, and is a graduate of Georgetown University in Washington.  ​
> Although everyone appreciates their linkage to the Contemporary past with the Palestinian people, that is not a major consideration.  The entire Royal Family participates in the improvements towards the human development _(education, health, economics, business/commerce, technical advancements and standard of living)_ of their country (Jordan).  Since the Treaty with Israel (1994) there have been more than 20 years of peace and stability.  Jordan is gradually improving in every aspect measured by the Human Development Index.   Jordan ranks 95th on the HDI, showing much-grater progress in the last two decades that the State of Palestine which ranks 119th.  The people of Jordan see this difference.  And from all observations, the people do not want to regress in the direction of Palestine.  The entire Royal Family is dedicated to making improvement in the nation for the people.  And it is having a positive effect.
> 
> I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.
> 
> Just My Thought,
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, not being under foreign military occupation might have something to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, neither Abbas’istan nor Hamas’istan is under foreign military occupation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Shusha,  et al,
> 
> There are a number of reasons and thoughts on this aspect of Jordan.  There are a number of facts that influence the political life of the Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DO know that Jordan's population is 70% Arab Palestinian right?  So why is no one upset about Jordan's occupation of the geographical territory of Palestine and of Jordan's sovereignty over the Arab Palestinian people?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, although the official name of the Arab Kingdom is the "Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan," there is no parent Hashemite Kingdom, having been absorbed by Saudi Arabia.   So, it is not like the country is being ruled by something other than an Arab - or as a colony directly tied to a foreign power.
> 
> ◈  HRH Major General (Princess) Aisha Bint Al Hussein (Airborne Qualified) completed Dana Hall High School of Wellesley Massachusetts, and is a Graduate of the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst (UK).  HRH was born in Amman Jordan; and she is a native of Jordan.
> 
> ◈  HRH (Dowager) Queen Noor of Jordan, was born in the United States (Washington, D.C)_(first American-born queen of an Arab country)_, was a graduate of Princeton University.  She is a published Author and was a self-man woman before her marriage to King Hussein of Jordan.
> 
> ◈  HRH Queen (Consort) Rania Al-Yassin, is of a Palestinian Family, although born in Kuwait.   HRH is a graduate of the American University in Cairo.  She is very respected world-wide and beloved by her nation's people.
> 
> ◈  HRH and Crown Prince Hussein bin Abdullah, son of Queen Rania of Jordan, born in Amman, also a Graduate of Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, and is a graduate of Georgetown University in Washington.  ​
> Although everyone appreciates their linkage to the Contemporary past with the Palestinian people, that is not a major consideration.  The entire Royal Family participates in the improvements towards the human development _(education, health, economics, business/commerce, technical advancements and standard of living)_ of their country (Jordan).  Since the Treaty with Israel (1994) there have been more than 20 years of peace and stability.  Jordan is gradually improving in every aspect measured by the Human Development Index.   Jordan ranks 95th on the HDI, showing much-grater progress in the last two decades that the State of Palestine which ranks 119th.  The people of Jordan see this difference.  And from all observations, the people do not want to regress in the direction of Palestine.  The entire Royal Family is dedicated to making improvement in the nation for the people.  And it is having a positive effect.
> 
> I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.
> 
> Just My Thought,
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that there are many reasons that Jordan stands out differently than Palestine _(the Ramallah Government)_, but leadership must be close to the top of the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, not being under foreign military occupation might have something to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, neither Abbas’istan nor Hamas’istan is under foreign military occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Your concise, detailed responses are always, you know, absent.


----------



## José

So *why is no one upset* about Jordan's sovereignty over the Arab Palestinian people?







ALLENBY BRIDGE - ISRAEL-JORDAN BORDER​
The site of hundreds of mass, giant protests between 1950 and 2019 involving hundreds of thousands of *VERY UPSET* palestinian refugees in Jordan demanding the end of their exile in Jordan and their right to return to their homeland only to be, sometimes, shot by israeli soldiers.


















Refugees crossing the Allenby bridge
Civilian refugees crossing the bridge Allenby/King Hussein at the Jordan to reach refugee camps in the desert. The bridge was destroyed by the Israelis at the beginning of the Arab-Israeli Six-Day War. Jordan, 1967.






A Palestinian refugee girl carrying her sister as they prepare to cross the Allenby Bridge to Jordan, fleeing from the West Bank and Gaza Strip, as part of the Palestinian exodus in the aftermath of the Six Day War.

The girl seem very upset to me...

And 40 years later the descendants of these two little girls seem no less upset​*Jordan*

In Jordan, 200 Palestinian students attempted to march towards the Israeli border, but were restrained by Jordanian security forces resulting in the injury of six people. They were part of a larger group of 500 who were stopped at the Allenby Bridge.

2011 Israeli border demonstrations - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah

José said:


> So *why is no one upset* about Jordan's sovereignty over the Arab Palestinian people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLENBY BRIDGE - ISRAEL-JORDAN BORDER​
> The site of hundreds of mass, giant protests between 1950 and 2019 involving hundreds of thousands of *VERY UPSET* palestinian refugees in Jordan demanding the end of their exile in Jordan and their right to return to their homeland only to be, sometimes, shot by israeli soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refugees crossing the Allenby bridge
> Civilian refugees crossing the bridge Allenby/King Hussein at the Jordan to reach refugee camps in the desert. The bridge was destroyed by the Israelis at the beginning of the Arab-Israeli Six-Day War. Jordan, 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Palestinian refugee girl carrying her sister as they prepare to cross the Allenby Bridge to Jordan, fleeing from the West Bank and Gaza Strip, as part of the Palestinian exodus in the aftermath of the Six Day War.
> 
> The girl seem very upset to me...
> 
> And 40 years later the descendants of these two little girls seem no less upset​*Jordan*
> 
> In Jordan, 200 Palestinian students attempted to march towards the Israeli border, but were restrained by Jordanian security forces resulting in the injury of six people. They were part of a larger group of 500 who were stopped at the Allenby Bridge.
> 
> 2011 Israeli border demonstrations - Wikipedia


I'm sure they're also upset about the sea preventing them from reaching Spain to "return" to the Caliphate.
They'll take the middle finger from Spain like a tamed puppy, and blame the Jews for failing to realize their imperialist fantasies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

40,000 runners take part in Tel Aviv marathon


----------



## Shusha

José said:


> hundreds of thousands of *VERY UPSET* palestinian refugees in Jordan demanding the end of their exile in Jordan and their right to return to their homeland



They are IN their homeland -- Palestine, part of which is occupied by Jordan.  Why are they not upset at the Jordanian occupation of Palestinian land?


----------



## Paul Motter

Possibly because Jordan attacked Israel and lost the war they started. Israel won a great deal of land that was previously parts of other nations, and Israel gave much of it back. There are places for "Palestinians" to live other than Israel.

See - the truth is that almost all Jews in the Middle east have been banished to Israel, and some Palestinians have been made to leave Israeli soil. Many of those Palestinians (which was never a real country by the way) work in Israeli jobs and live in the area so they can make more money. 

And to be clear, I have Christian relatives who were driven out of what is now Israel back in about 1948, and yes they are still angry, but I think one should just move on. Hating on Israel is not winning the Arabs any friends in the world.

Also, this thread was started 6 years ago - couldn't we start a new one?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Pro-Israel Lobby Groups Secretly Admits Cultural Boycott Is Effective, Leaked Report Shows*

**


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Shusha*
> They are IN their homeland -- Palestine, part of which is occupied by Jordan. Why are they not upset at the Jordanian occupation of Palestinian land?



Where is the Shusha who's always telling everybody:

*Nobody but Jews has the right to determine who belongs or doesn't belong to the jewish people*.

Follow your own advice and respect the fact that:

Neither you nor the british cartographers and politicians of WWI have the right to determine the homeland of the palestinian people.

Only Palestinians can determine their own homeland and it does not include any land east of the Jordan river.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

José said:


> Originally posted by *Shusha*
> They are IN their homeland -- Palestine, part of which is occupied by Jordan. Why are they not upset at the Jordanian occupation of Palestinian land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Shusha who's always telling everybody:
> 
> *Nobody but Jews has the right to determine who belongs or doesn't belong to the jewish people*.
> 
> Follow your own advice and respect the fact that:
> 
> Neither you nor the british cartographers and politicians of WWI have the right to determine the homeland of the palestinian people.
> 
> Only Palestinians can determine their own homeland and it does not include any land east of the Jordan river.
Click to expand...



Jordan is an artificial country named after a river, for Gd's sake.  It was part of the Palestine Mandate.  Historically and ethnically, there is absolutely no difference between a "Jordanian" and a Palestinian.


----------



## Sixties Fan

What a natural-sounding conversation!

In reality, Gholami didn't have a choice, and was miserable at having to forfeit his match in early January.


In 2017, Borna Derakhshani, a 14-year old chess player, was banned by Iran Federation forever for playing against an Israeli player.


This Swedish chess site says:
 Aryan Gholami tells schack.se that he has no personal antipathy against the Israeli Ariel Erenberg.
"But if I were to play against an Israeli, it would have serious consequences for me." An Iranian human rights group released a caricatureshowing how Khamenei forced Gholami to withdraw.

(full article online)

Iran's Supreme Leader honors chess player who was forced to forfeit match against Israeli ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

José said:


> Originally posted by *Shusha*
> They are IN their homeland -- Palestine, part of which is occupied by Jordan. Why are they not upset at the Jordanian occupation of Palestinian land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Shusha who's always telling everybody:
> 
> *Nobody but Jews has the right to determine who belongs or doesn't belong to the jewish people*.
> 
> Follow your own advice and respect the fact that:
> 
> Neither you nor the british cartographers and politicians of WWI have the right to determine the homeland of the palestinian people.
> 
> Only Palestinians can determine their own homeland and it does not include any land east of the Jordan river.
Click to expand...



You are quite extravagantly missing my point.  The Palestinians (as a whole) absolutely have the right to decide who is and who is not a Palestinian.  They absolutely have the right to give away parts of their territory to form independent nations.  When have I said otherwise? 

The hypocrisy is in permitting the Jordanian Palestinians to take part of the territory to create a State, while warring against the Jewish Palestinians for doing the same.  The hypocrisy is in declaring that THIS piece of land is "occupied" because Jewish Palestinians formed a nation on it, while this piece of land is "not occupied" because Arab Palestinians formed a nation on it. 

The common denominator here is NOT "Palestinian" -- its ARAB.  The Arab Palestinians are absolutely fine with Palestine being divided and portioned out to different States -- as long as those States are fundamentally Arab Muslim and the Jewish Palestinians are excluded from those rights.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *ForeverYoung436*
> Jordan is an artificial country named after a river, for Gd's sake. It was part of the Palestine Mandate. Historically and ethnically, there is absolutely no difference between a "Jordanian" and a Palestinian.



I see...

Gentiles like José, Coyote and Tinmore have no business deciding who is and who isn't a Jew.

But FY, Shusha and rylah, jews from America, Canada and Israel have the final say about the territory comprised by the palestinian homeland and even get to decide whether or not Palestinians exist as a separate national identity.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by Shusha
> while warring against the *Jewish Palestinians* for doing the same.



And rightly so...

The only place in the universe where europeans of jewish faith have any right to populate the region and create states in the Middle East is inside the obscure mind of imperialists like RoccoR.


----------



## Sixties Fan

José said:


> Originally posted by *ForeverYoung436*
> Jordan is an artificial country named after a river, for Gd's sake. It was part of the Palestine Mandate. Historically and ethnically, there is absolutely no difference between a "Jordanian" and a Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see...
> 
> Gentiles like José, Coyote and Tinmore have no business deciding who is and who isn't a Jew.
> 
> But FY, Shusha and rylah, jews from America, Canada and Israel have the final say about the territory comprised by the palestinian homeland and even get to decide whether or not Palestinians exist as a separate national identity.
Click to expand...

It never was Palestinian land, and Arabs ARE a separate National identity.

They refer to themselves as Muslims first.  Arabs second.

That is the way it is.  We did not make it up, they say so themselves.

"Ancient Palestine" never existed.

Ancient Canaan and Ancient Israel did.

And you seem to forget that the Hashemite Arabs decided that TranJordan would be a territory only for the Hashemites, with all other Arabs living there.  Before and after all of those other clans of Arabs decided, or did not decide to identify themselves as Palestinians.

As a matter of fact, it was Arafat, in 1964, who decided what the identity of all of those Arabs was going to be.  And it came as a shock to most of those Arabs, as they thought of themselves as Syrians, and part of greater Syria.


----------



## Shusha

José said:


> I see...
> 
> Gentiles like José, Coyote and Tinmore have no business deciding who is and who isn't a Jew.
> 
> But FY, Shusha and rylah, jews from America, Canada and Israel have the final say about the territory comprised by the palestinian homeland and even get to decide whether or not Palestinians exist as a separate national identity.



No, not at all.  The territory is the territory.  The territory of Palestine encapsulates all of what is now Jordan, Israel, Areas A and B and C and Gaza.  The Palestinians (all of them) absolutely do get to decide between themselves if they should exist as separate national identities.  The problem is when SOME Palestinians are prevented from doing so -- the Jewish Palestinians.  

Why can't the Jewish Palestinians form a nation?  

(also, I'm not Jewish).


----------



## Sixties Fan

José said:


> Originally posted by Shusha
> while warring against the *Jewish Palestinians* for doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And rightly so...
> 
> The only place in the universe where europeans of jewish faith have any right to populate the region and create states in the Middle East is inside the obscure mind of imperialists like RoccoR.
Click to expand...

Except that those are not "European Jews", anymore than Germans living in Australia, America, England or Japan can be said to identify mainly by those countries.

They do know that they came from Germany, the same way any Jew who lived in Europe, Americas, Japan, China, etc, knows that they came from the land of their ancestors, the Land of Israel and are indigenous to that land.

Repeating something as false as the European nonsense about Jews, is never going to turn the indigenous Jews of Asian, Land of Israel roots,  into Europeans.


----------



## Shusha

José said:


> Originally posted by Shusha
> while warring against the *Jewish Palestinians* for doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And rightly so...
> 
> The only place in the universe where europeans of jewish faith have any right to populate the region and create states in the Middle East is inside the obscure mind of imperialists like RoccoR.
Click to expand...


Because only Muslim Arabs are Palestinians (TM).  Thank you.  I see you have got my point after all.  

See, there is no conflict if you can manage to erase an entire culture and the identity of an entire group of people; their entire history and ancestry; their ethnicity; their connection to their land; entire ethnic backgrounds going back thousands of years.  But you know what that is, right?


----------



## José

> Originally posted by Shusha
> The territory of Palestine encapsulates all of what is now Jordan, Israel, Areas A and B and C and Gaza.



Depends on who you ask.

If you asked a british politician in 1918 to envision the region of Palestine he would visualise in his mind all the regions you mentioned.

But if you asked an arab inhabitant to visualise Palestine, the territory of his national homeland in 1950, 60, 90 or 2000 he would envision all the regions you cited minus Jordan despite all the efforts made by King Hussein to erase the palestinian national identity and replace it with Jordan's and despite the irresistible wave of pan-arabist nasserism that swept the Middle East in the 50's and 60's.

There was only one way to include Jordan in the territorial identity of the palestinian people:

*If Britain had earmarked Jordan for european colonization back in the 20's.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

José said:


> Originally posted by Shusha
> The territory of Palestine encapsulates all of what is now Jordan, Israel, Areas A and B and C and Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who you ask.
> 
> If you asked a british politician in 1918 to envision the region of Palestine he would visualise in his mind all the regions you mentioned.
> 
> But if you asked an arab inhabitant to visualise Palestine, the territory of his national homeland in 1950, 60, 90 or 2000 he would envision all the regions you cited minus Jordan despite all the efforts made by King Hussein to erase the palestinian national identity and replace it with Jordan's and despite the irresistible wave of pan-arabist nasserism that swept the Middle East in the 50's and 60's.
> 
> There was only one way to include Jordan in the territorial identity of the palestinian people:
> 
> If Britain had earmarked Jordan for european colonization back in the 20's.
Click to expand...

Do not play games of WHEN one asked this person or that person.

It is absurd.

You do not know or care about the history of the Mandate, why all  the Mandate was earmarked for the Jewish Homeland, anymore than you know why Syria is Syria, Lebanon is Lebanon and Iraq became Iraq, out of the other three mandates post WWI.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Shusha*
> See, there is no conflict if you can manage to erase an entire culture and the identity of an entire group of people





> Originally posted by *Sixties Fan*
> Except that those are not "European Jews", anymore than Germans living in Australia, America, England or Japan can be said to identify mainly by those countries.



I'm not erasing anyone and they are europeans.

Askhenazis are the descendants of European converts to Judaism...

Together with Judaism they received the notion of "people" that's embedded in the jewish religion.

Genetically, they are 100% europeans who began thinking about themselves as part of the jewish people the moment they converted.

I respect their religious faith, I respect the sense of peoplehood they received together with their new religion but their DNA is 100% european.

I can call Agatha and Jolie, my sister's siamese cats a horse and a guinea pig for the rest of my life but the little beasts will continue to be felines.

You can call europeans of jewish faith Jewish Palestinians all you want but at the end of the day they'll still be europeans of jewish faith, ie, their DNA will still be as semitic as Mao Tse Tung's.


----------



## Sixties Fan

José said:


> Originally posted by Shusha
> The territory of Palestine encapsulates all of what is now Jordan, Israel, Areas A and B and C and Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who you ask.
> 
> If you asked a british politician in 1918 to envision the region of Palestine he would visualise in his mind all the regions you mentioned.
> 
> But if you asked an arab inhabitant to visualise Palestine, the territory of his national homeland in 1950, 60, 90 or 2000 he would envision all the regions you cited minus Jordan despite all the efforts made by King Hussein to erase the palestinian national identity and replace it with Jordan's and despite the irresistible wave of pan-arabist nasserism that swept the Middle East in the 50's and 60's.
> 
> There was only one way to include Jordan in the territorial identity of the palestinian people:
> 
> *If Britain had earmarked Jordan for european colonization back in the 20's.*
Click to expand...

The only European colonization would have been that of the British or the French, had they decided to keep the territory of any one of the Mandates to themselves.

The British tried to do it with the Mandate for Palestine after giving 78% of the Jewish ancient homeland to the foreign Hashemites who had just moved to the area post WWI.

After they gave that part away to only one clan of Arabs, they tried to keep the rest to themselves because the British government did not care about the Balfour Declaration and honoring their part in that Mandate, to secure and help rebuild the Jewish Nation for the Jewish People.

Accept it or not, that is the history of the area, and the Mandates.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Sixties Fan*
> You do not know or care about the history of the Mandate




In contrast to your encyclopedic knowledge?


----------



## Sixties Fan

José said:


> Originally posted by *Shusha*
> See, there is no conflict if you can manage to erase an entire culture and the identity of an entire group of people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Sixties Fan*
> Except that those are not "European Jews", anymore than Germans living in Australia, America, England or Japan can be said to identify mainly by those countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not erasing anyone and they are europeans.
> 
> Askhenazis are the descendants of European converts to Judaism...
> 
> Together with Judaism they received the notion of "people" that's embedded in the jewish religion.
> 
> Genetically, they are 100% europeans who began thinking about themselves as part of the jewish people the moment they converted.
> 
> I respect their religious faith, I respect the sense of peoplehood they received together with their new religion but their DNA is 100% european.
> 
> I can call Agatha and Jolie, my sister's siamese cats a horse and a guinea pig for the rest of my life but the little beasts will continue to be felines.
> 
> You can europeans of jewish faith Jewish Palestinians all you want but at the end of the day they'll still be europeans of jewish faith, ie, their DNA will still be as semitic as Mao Tse Tung's.
Click to expand...

If one reads fairytales, one believes in fairytales.

The Ashkenazi tale is just that.  A tale.  It is meant to delegitimize those Jews as being descendants of the indigenous ancient Jews, which is something they really are.

You have no proof of the 100% European nonsense you are intent on believing.

Jews have been living outside of Israel since the First Temple was destroyed, over 2500 years ago.  And they also moved there with the Greek invasion, and the Roman invasion.

So, the belief that the Jews who returned home from Europe, and do you not ask yourself why only from Europe?   And you also do not ask yourself about all the Sepharadi Jews who also lived in Europe for a long time?  Apparently not.

In other words, you have bought Lot, Stock and Barrel the tale of Europe Converts to Judaism, since......and you would not be able to say when........simply because that is wha the Muslim Arabs have been telling the world since 1948 when they failed to destroy Israel.

And you know nothing about DNA.  Much less Jewish DNA.

You wish to stay ignorant about all of the above, be your guest.


----------



## Sixties Fan

José said:


> Originally posted by *Sixties Fan*
> You do not know or care about the history of the Mandate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In contrast to your encyclopedic knowledge?
Click to expand...

I do have knowledge.

You have ignorance, and the ability to be one of those wonderfully useful idiots.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“As a member, Denmark will work for a council that treats all states in an equal and fair manner. It undermines the credibility of this council and its members when it insists on singling out one country, Israel, a democracy, under its own agenda item [7],” Danish Foreign Minister Anders Samuelsen said.


He reference the UNHRC mandate that alleged Israeli human rights abuses must be debated at each session under Agenda Item 7. Human rights allegations against all other UN member states are debated under Agenda Item 4. Only Israel is singled out with its own separate listing on the agenda.

(full article online)

Denmark, Australia: UNHRC must stop biased treatment of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

What they don't mention is that DAM is based out of Lod, Israel.

They might identify as Palestinian, but they are Israeli. They might have songs that are anti-Israel, but they pay Israeli taxes. They started their career singing in Hebrew and playing in Tel Aviv clubs. Their first anti-Israel song was written after one of their friends was killed in a shooting - even though he was killed by an Arab.

Their Internet domain is registered in Israel.

By any definition, they are an Israeli hip-hop group that sings now in Arabic.

But BDS isn't boycotting this Israeli band.

(full article online)

Proof that BDS is antisemitic: An Israeli band is touring England with no one protesting, because they aren't Jewish ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A national group that primarily represents African-American law enforcement executives has endorsed a Georgia-based exchange program with Israeli officers, which has been targeted by far-left activists affiliated with the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) campaign against the Jewish state.

(full article online)

Black Law Enforcement Leaders Endorse Police Exchange With Israel Amid BDS Delegitimization Campaign


----------



## Sixties Fan

Was Pitzer College Duped by the BDS Movement?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ BDS  by  lies ]

Guardian misleads on ‘Israel Lobby’ article


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC ‘expert’ contributor and the UK Hizballah designation


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Was Pitzer College Duped by the BDS Movement?


Are all Palestinian/Arab/Muslim students allowed to study at Haifa University? If not, the program should be scrapped.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ BDS  by  lies ]
> 
> Guardian misleads on ‘Israel Lobby’ article


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Indeed, it is a conversation that needs to happen. Now there are people in congress putting it on the table.

*Israel lobby proves Ilhan Omar’s point*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

damn right we got to boycott Israel. so much for the fairy tales that muslims are mass murderers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Palestine Solidarity Week’ at Wake Forest University Draws Concern From Zionist, Jewish Students


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Christian/Muslim way of bring Jews into submission ]

“If they refuse,” the email threatens, using the tone often used by kidnappers and blackmailers, “hundreds of young American Jews will gather at Birthright headquarters in New York City to ask Birthright one last time, ‘Will you confront the crisis of the Occupation?’”

But wait, there’s more: “Over the next month, we’ll be showing up at Jewish institutions across the country and asking them to join us in demanding that Birthright educate its participants about the daily nightmare of the Occupation,” the email promises. “If Birthright refuses to make the clear moral choice, hundreds of young American Jews will show up at Birthright’s headquarters on April 5th, bringing each and every one of the signatures with us.”

The group says outright that its aim is to take over large-scale, Zionist initiatives such as birthright, and to use the force of its several hundred extremist members to subdue the pro-Israel institutions into submission with brutish harassment:

(full article online)

IfNotNow Squeezing Birthright: Condemn the ‘Occupation’ or Face the Wrath of our Protesters


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Tel Aviv municipality has stepped up its preparations for the expected 10,000 tourists from around the world who will converge on the city in May for the 2019 Eurovision Song Contest.

On Thursday night, the first batch of 2,000 Eurovision 2019 tickets went on sale, selling out in a mere 10 minutes, Times of Israel reported.

Tens of thousands of additional fans are reportedly still hoping to score tickets for the event.

(full article online)

Eurovision Tickets Sell Out in Minutes, Tel Aviv Braces for 10,000 Fans


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cornell University President Shares ‘Strong Opposition to BDS’ for ‘Unfairly’ Singling Out Israel, Questioning Jewish State’s Right to Exist


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Cornell University President Shares ‘Strong Opposition to BDS’ for ‘Unfairly’ Singling Out Israel, Questioning Jewish State’s Right to Exist


Interesting that all of these university presidents read from the same script.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornell University President Shares ‘Strong Opposition to BDS’ for ‘Unfairly’ Singling Out Israel, Questioning Jewish State’s Right to Exist
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that all of these university presidents read from the same script.
Click to expand...


Not surprisingly, you have nothing but goofy conspiracy theories.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anything good Israel does is just an insidious way to distract the world from the “occupation” of Palestine.

Planting trees to make the desert bloom? That’s what critics call greenwashing the occupation. Israeli humanitarian to disaster zones abroad is bluewashing. Israeli ties with indigenous North American peoples is redwashing while ties with African-Americans is blackwashing.

When it comes to Israel, trees, a helping hand and friendship — things the world needs more of — are purely perfidious plots against the Palestinians. Period.

Which brings us to one more example of Palestinian activists wrecking the color wheel. The Independent gave an op-ed soapbox to Haneen Maikey and Hilary Aked to take Israel to task for “pinkwashing” — which is exploiting the Jewish state’s LGBTQ+ rights to distract everyone from “its systematic denial of Palestinian rights.” Aked’s a third-rate academic writing a book on the Israeli lobby for a company that publishes anything disgusting about Israel.

(full article online)

Pinkwashing or Brainwashing the Israeli Eurovision? | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Look who is coming to Israel.......]

Iceland on Saturday made its pick to represent the country at the upcoming Eurovision song contest, choosing a band that has threatened an onstage protest against Israel’s treatment of the Palestinians and has issued a challenge to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu for a bout of Scandinavian combat known as trouser wrestling.

Hatari themes its performances on bondage, domination, and sadomasochism, known as BDSM — not to be confused with BDS, the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel.

The group won the local selection contest with its song “Hatrid Mun Sigra,” Icelandic for “Hatred will prevail” and will now go on to compete in the semifinals scheduled for May 16, in Israel.

(full article online)

Iceland band planning anti-Israel protest gets Eurovision nod


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli rhythmic gymnast bags three golds in Spanish competition


----------



## Sixties Fan

Given the open attacks that Iran has against gays, and the open support for gays in Israel - no matter what the motivation - which should gay people be campaigning against?

The "Queers for Palestine" group apparently believes that, somehow, Israel's "pinkwashing" by treating gays well isworse than actual abuse of gays.

We see so much everyday hate for Israel that we forget how crazy it is. Even if you accept the worst possible spin about Israel from its enemies, Israel is still a better place to be from every liberal perspective - as a queer, as a woman, as a minority in religion, as an artist, as a journalist - than anywhere else in the Middle East.

The worst you can credibly say about Israel is still better than the best you can credibly say about all other countries in the region

(full article online)

Let's pretend the worst about "pinkwashing" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> We see so much everyday hate for Israel that we forget how crazy it is.



This.  Iran has a legal code which claims national character and national security issues against normalization of same-sex intimacy.  

THAT is enshrining a legal basis to human rights violations.  And yet .... you know .... Israel is the "biggest violator of human rights".


----------



## Sixties Fan

NGOs and Politicians Continue to Push the BDS Agenda


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ministry of Strategic Affairs reported a "100 links" shared between terrorist groups, such as Hamas, and 13 BDS supporting NGOs.

(full article online)

https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/E...es-with-terrorists-in-suits-BDS-groups-582374


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Israeli-network-HOT-signs-distribution-deal-with-Viacom-582408


----------



## Sixties Fan

Co-founder of the Danish Saxo Bank, Lars Christensen, tells Israel Hayom his organization was barely hurt by the crisis in 2008: "I love Israel and invest in companies in it" • Bank Hapoalim CEO: Banks are not going to disappear but transform.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/2019/03/04/danish-banker-chief-extols-virtues-of-israeli-economy/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Arab Shocks Oxford Students with a Pro-Israel Message


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wake Forest Retaliates Against Students for Standing Against Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why does anyone take the idiot hypocrite Ariel Elyse Gold seriously? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Firm to Supply Robots to Italian Military Police


----------



## Sixties Fan

In California, speeches by Israelis of many stripes are regularly disrupted or shut down. Jewish students have been stopped at mock military checkpoints set up by Palestinian students and their “progressive” allies. And student government representatives have been subjected to intimidation.

          This has been so serious that some university officials, notably the president of San Francisco State University, apologized for it to their Jewish students.

          Studies also show that the more ostensible anti-Israel activity there is on any particular campus, the more openly anti-Jewish activity will follow. Similarly, those reports indicate that the more actively anti-Israel faculty members a college has, the more outright anti-Semitic activity that campus will see, swastika daubings and all.

          But backlash is coming. Just as the SJP’s campaign encouraging universities to boycott, sanction and divest (BDS) investments from Israel first achieved real prominence in California, now a new drive to resist that campaign is getting its first big exposure here.

          The most significant move came when the chancellors of all 10 campuses of the University of California signed a statement very close to one suggested by the AMCHA Initiative, a privately-funded national group dedicated to fighting on-campus anti-Semitism.


(full article online)

California Focus Syndicated Column: CALIFORNIA CAMPUSES TAKE LEAD AGAINST BOYCOTT


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

2015


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In California, speeches by Israelis of many stripes are regularly disrupted or shut down. Jewish students have been stopped at mock military checkpoints set up by Palestinian students and their “progressive” allies. And student government representatives have been subjected to intimidation.
> 
> This has been so serious that some university officials, notably the president of San Francisco State University, apologized for it to their Jewish students.
> 
> Studies also show that the more ostensible anti-Israel activity there is on any particular campus, the more openly anti-Jewish activity will follow. Similarly, those reports indicate that the more actively anti-Israel faculty members a college has, the more outright anti-Semitic activity that campus will see, swastika daubings and all.
> 
> But backlash is coming. Just as the SJP’s campaign encouraging universities to boycott, sanction and divest (BDS) investments from Israel first achieved real prominence in California, now a new drive to resist that campaign is getting its first big exposure here.
> 
> The most significant move came when the chancellors of all 10 campuses of the University of California signed a statement very close to one suggested by the AMCHA Initiative, a privately-funded national group dedicated to fighting on-campus anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> California Focus Syndicated Column: CALIFORNIA CAMPUSES TAKE LEAD AGAINST BOYCOTT





Sixties Fan said:


> Similarly, those reports indicate that the more actively anti-Israel faculty members a college has, the more outright anti-Semitic activity that campus will see, swastika daubings and all.


Are those false flags?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In California, speeches by Israelis of many stripes are regularly disrupted or shut down. Jewish students have been stopped at mock military checkpoints set up by Palestinian students and their “progressive” allies. And student government representatives have been subjected to intimidation.
> 
> This has been so serious that some university officials, notably the president of San Francisco State University, apologized for it to their Jewish students.
> 
> Studies also show that the more ostensible anti-Israel activity there is on any particular campus, the more openly anti-Jewish activity will follow. Similarly, those reports indicate that the more actively anti-Israel faculty members a college has, the more outright anti-Semitic activity that campus will see, swastika daubings and all.
> 
> But backlash is coming. Just as the SJP’s campaign encouraging universities to boycott, sanction and divest (BDS) investments from Israel first achieved real prominence in California, now a new drive to resist that campaign is getting its first big exposure here.
> 
> The most significant move came when the chancellors of all 10 campuses of the University of California signed a statement very close to one suggested by the AMCHA Initiative, a privately-funded national group dedicated to fighting on-campus anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> California Focus Syndicated Column: CALIFORNIA CAMPUSES TAKE LEAD AGAINST BOYCOTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly, those reports indicate that the more actively anti-Israel faculty members a college has, the more outright anti-Semitic activity that campus will see, swastika daubings and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those false flags?
Click to expand...


More of your silly conspiracy theories?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*MUST WATCH!!! AIPAC & Anti-BDS EXPOSED by UNDERCOVER Footage*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


 Israel' spokesliar.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel' spokesliar.
Click to expand...


It’s hilarious to get you so befuddled you’re left to cut and paste cartoons.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dutch party walks back support of BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycott Israel, boycott Jews ]

Jewish professor harassed at Kingsborough and City University of New York refuses to stop it


----------



## Sixties Fan

NYU Invites Anti-Semitic Speakers to Promote Progressive Agenda


----------



## Sixties Fan

CCSC votes down BDS referendum by secret ballot following 4 hours of tense debate


----------



## Sixties Fan

By falsely portraying state anti-BDS laws as requiring "loyalty oaths," the ACLU is appealing to latent and blatant antisemitism.

(full article online)

The ACLU's Shameful Role in Promoting Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maryland’s anti-BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions) law opposing discriminatory commercial boycotts against Israel is being challenged in court, with incorrect suggestions that it violates the First Amendment guaranteeing freedom of speech.

The pro-Israel community fully supports the First Amendment of the Constitution. Anti-BDS laws are narrowly tailored anti-discrimination laws similar to many other anti-discrimination laws that protect women, racial minorities and LGBTQ individuals, among other categories of people. All of these laws highlight the critical distinction between commercial activity and the exercise of free speech, which comes into sharp focus in the course of carrying out the government’s obligation to protect classes of people from discrimination.

In a January ruling, an Arkansas federal judge agreed with our analysis, dismissing with prejudice a challenge made to that state’s anti-BDS law.
There is a long history of laws in the U.S. prohibiting discriminatory commercial activity targeting Israel. More than 40 years ago, in response to the Arab League Boycott of Israel, amendments to the Export Administration Act and the Tax Reform Act of 1976 were implemented to prevent entities from imposing misguided foreign policy in the U.S. They apply to both individuals and companies and prohibit unauthorized commercial boycotts against foreign nations.
Furthermore a long line of Supreme Court cases support the fact that state anti-BDS laws do not infringe upon the First Amendment.

(full article online)

Md's BDS law prevents discrimination against Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eurovision Co-Host Addresses Calls for Boycott of Show in Israel, Says ‘Leave Politics to Politicians’


----------



## Mindful

Which leads us to the moral reasons why European social democrats should reject the politics of Corbynism.

Almost three years into Corbyn’s tenure as leader, the crisis of anti-Semitismwithin the party keeps getting worse. Just last week, it emerged that Corbyn once compared Israel’s actions in Gaza to those of Nazi Germany at Stalingrad, referredto Hamas terrorists as his “brothers,” ridiculed a Jewish colleague as "the honorable member for Tel Aviv" and questioned — on Iranian state television, no less — whether Israel had a role in a terrorist attack against Egypt.

Corbyn is a dogmatic leftist who understands racism purely through the prism of power — which, in his simplistic and vulgar Marxist worldview, Jews possess.

On Holocaust Memorial Day in 2011, Corbyn joined his future Shadow Chancellor John McDonnell in supporting a parliamentary resolution to rename the occasion "Genocide Memorial Day." More recently, Corbyn and his allies tried to alter the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance's definition of anti-Semitism so as to exclude examples pertaining to Israel. Invalidating such rhetoric (like comparing Israel to Nazi Germany or imputing dual loyalties to Jews) as anti-Semitic is a supremely cynical attempt by Corbyn and his acolytes to retroactively inoculate themselves from the charge of anti-Semitism after decades spreading it.

The inescapable conclusion is that Corbyn is an anti-Semite. Not in the crude way of people such as former KKK Grand Wizard David Duke, British National Party stalwart Nick Griffin, and neo-Nazi blogger Daily Stormer (who, incidentally, support the Labour leader). Corbyn’s anti-Semitism is subtler and more nuanced, and is a function of his fervent anti-Zionism.

Corbyn is a dogmatic leftist who understands racism purely through the prism of power — which, in his simplistic and vulgar Marxist worldview, Jews possess. He is incapable of understanding how Jews can be victimized by left-wing anti-Semitism in addition to the traditional right-wing variant.

Corbyn’s agitation to rename Holocaust Memorial Day alone should be enough to disqualify him with the German left, which did the admirable work — over generations and against widespread societal indifference — of placing the Holocaust at the center of 20th-century European history.

Corbyn’s cheapening of the Holocaust by likening far lesser crimes to the systemic extermination of 6 million Jews — or the more blatantly anti-Semitic tactic of comparing Jews to Nazis — is rightly considered a taboo by anyone with an elementary education and a moral conscience.

*Useful idiot*
The idiosyncrasies of the Corbynite attitude to Jews, Israel and global politics more broadly relate to Britain’s unique World War II and imperial history — and are another indication of how it won't play in continental Europe.

Britain’s most dangerous export: Corbynism


----------



## Mindful

Luciana Berger, a victim of  Labour party antisemitism, has given birth to a son.

Spoiler alert: she did _not_ name him  Jeremy. 





 


Berger has revealed the much-anticipated name of her newborn son.

Zion Benjamin Manny Goldsmith is the second child for Berger, 37, and her husband, Alistair, as well as a younger brother to their nearly 2-year-old daughter Amelie.


----------



## Sixties Fan

EU Firms, Accelerators Head To Tel Aviv With $300M In Funding To Woo Israeli Startups | Technology News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel vs. its Enemies in Europe


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Exxon Eyes Israel Gas Bid in Major Middle East Shift


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Irish Broadcaster Promotes Israel Boycott with Softer Language to Camouflage Intent


----------



## Sixties Fan

By a margin of 67-28, with eight abstentions, the College Council at Pitzer College in Claremont, Calif., voted on Thursday to suspend the school’s study-abroad program at the University of Haifa in Israel; however, college president Melvin L. Oliver, said he would not implement the recommendation.

Introduced by anthropology and history Professor Daniel Segal, who had a pro-BDS record previously, accusing Israel in 2016 of “state-sponsored and university-supported abuse of the human rights of our Palestinian sisters and brothers,” the motion said that “Pitzer would suspend the study-abroad program in Haifa until (a) the Israeli state ends its restrictions on entry to Israel based on ancestry and/or political speech; and (b) the Israeli state adopts policies granting visas for exchanges to Palestinian universities on a fully equal basis as it does to Israeli universities.”

(full article online)

Pitzer College president vetoes move by university’s council to suspend study abroad in Israel


----------



## Mindful

Beginning, sadly, with the Jews. In Ilhan Omar’s suggestion that none in Congress before her had been refugees, in Salazar and Ocasio-Cortez’s sudden and questionable claim of Jewish heritage, even in the rush of many on the far left to argue that Jews of color are the real Jews and that the rest of us are somehow complicit in Klan-like prejudice—in all these we see the old wheels of replacement theology turning. Judaism may have given us much understanding of justice, but if progressivism is to claim its modern-day mantle, Judaism has to be argued away, which begins by anointing the progressives the real new Jews.

Campaign4truth


----------



## Sixties Fan

German authorities cancel terrorist, BDS activist, Rasmea Odeh's appearance and visa, remove her from country.

(full article online)

Germany cancels terrorist's appearance


----------



## Sixties Fan

Italian Mayor Cancels International Jazz Festival Over Artistic Director’s Support for Boycott of Israeli Artists


----------



## Sixties Fan

The alarmist tone is characteristic of how many Israel supporters, including some of its leaders, view the international movement promoting a blanket boycott worldwide on all things Israeli. Beginning in 2005, the BDS movement has set out to isolate Israel the way apartheid South Africa was made a pariah in the 1980s.


But 15 years later, there is ample evidence to suggest that BDS not only has failed in delegitimizing Israel in any meaningful way, but is now struggling to defend its own legitimacy throughout Europe, the United States and beyond.

(full article online)

In Europe, the boycott Israel movement is weaker than you think


----------



## Sixties Fan

TAKE A HIKE, ISRAEL HATERS: Exxon Considering Huge Investment In Israel Gas Fields, Report Says


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

Yes, I think we talked about this before _(Levant Basin Gas)_ and potential for undiscovered oil fields.  Israel has been siphoning natural gas from its Tamar Platform from reserves estimated to be 10 Trillion cubic feet or more.   It cost ≈ *₪ *3 Billion (NIS) for the Israeli Navy to patrol and protect the platforms of which all of the current Gas Production Rigs are outside territorial waters (12 Miles) but inside the Israeli EEZ  (Exclusive Economic Zone).  



Sixties Fan said:


> TAKE A HIKE, ISRAEL HATERS: Exxon Considering Huge Investment In Israel Gas Fields, Report Says


*(COMMENT)*

It appears now that the Oil Companies are _(at least)_ entertaining the idea that the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) has a sufficient handle on the security situation as to risk exploration and development.  Israel is surrounded by a multitude of threats for which it must effectively face hostile Arab threats.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

The BDS Fight Boils Over on Campus and Elsewhere


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ex-Mossad agents harass US students, BDS activists


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

California college president vetoes Israel boycott


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In a recent op-ed published in the Cornell Daily Sun, SJP presented the BDS movement as a peace-loving appeal to human rights and respect for international law. But a closer look at the histories of SJP and Cornell Collective for Justice in Palestine (CCJP) on campus shows a much different picture.

In 2013, Cornell SJP published a blog post in support of Rasmea Odeh, a member of the Marxist-Leninist Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP). At the time, Odeh was facing deportation for falsely claiming that she had never been previously convicted of a crime or imprisoned.

In fact, Odeh was tried and convicted for her role in the 1969 bombing of a supermarket in Jerusalem, which killed two Hebrew University students. Her trial was attended by an observer from the International Red Cross, who deemed it fair. The SJP blog post makes no mention of the attack, claiming instead that the deportation proceedings were an “attempt to criminalize and dehumanize Odeh.”


As recently as this week, Cornell SJP hosted a teach-in entitled, “From Ferguson to Palestine: A Conversation Surrounding Struggle,” featuring an event flyer that appeared to depict a rifle, and explicitly mentions the PFLP, a US State Department-designated terrorist organization.

A member of SJP’s pro-BDS coalition, the CCJP’s online profile picture is a mural of Leila Khaled holding a rifle. Khaled, a member of the PFLP — euphemistically referred to as the first female hijacker — was responsible for the 1970 Dawson’s Field hijacking. Famously, Jewish passengers were separated from the rest of the passengers in that attack, and held hostage for an additional day before being rescued.

(full article online)

Palestinian Terror Group’s Propaganda Appears at Cornell and Binghamton


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Bayefsky was the only speaker to be interrupted during the debate by the Human Rights Council President.

Bayefsky slammed Council President Seck for refusing to allow her to speak as he had allowed all other speakers.

"The contrast between the outside and the inside of the United Nations today was wild. At the UN “Human Rights” Council, I attempted to draw attention to the horrible murder of Ori Ansbacher because she was a Jew, and the absence of any mention of her by the UN’s Israel investigator who claimed he was reporting on the “current human rights situation. ” The Council President’s response? He cut my mic! He interrupted me twice, calling my remarks naming the Council “expert’s” analogies of Israelis to Nazis “insulting.” I “insulted” anti-Semites by attempting to draw attention to their anti-Semitism. As I would have ended my statement - if I had been allowed to speak - At this UN, anti-Semitism is not a problem. It’s a human right," she said.

The following are the full remarks Anne Bayefsky attempted to deliver at the United Nations Human Rights Council in Geneva:

_In another embarrassment to Canadians and the University of Western Ontario Law School, Professor Michael Lynk has produced a series of antisemitic lies:

Lie One: the Gaza so-called "demonstrations" have been "largely peaceful"

Lie Two: Palestinians may not have launched explosives and incendiary devices into Israel

Lie Three: the purpose of what are actually riots is the right to "return" con, not Hamas' stated goal to lay waste the Jewish state.

Modern anti-Semitism operates through the UN, this Council, and its newest echo chamber, Democrats in the U.S. House of Representatives – this way:

First, demonize the Jewish state. Lynk's Nazi and antisemitic tropes include claims that the Jewish state has an "appetite for territory" and "acquisitive purposes."

Second, push a boycott of the demonized Jewish state. Lynk describes "calling for boycotting Israel" as "legitimate work."

Third, criminalize the self-defense of the Jewish state. Would-be Palestinian killers aren't sufficiently successful for Israel to satisfy Lynk's proportionality parody.

There is a real-life final step to this anti-Semitic UN formula. More Jews die. Early this year 19 -year-old Israeli Ori Ansbacher was raped and butchered by a Palestinian because she was a Jew. Her murderer is now entitled to a Palestinian reward.

Ori isn't mentioned in the Lynk report on the "current human rights situation." Nor is any Palestinian terror, or fiery devastation of forests and farms. Instead, Lynk brags his report only "focuses on violations committed by Israel."

At this UN, anti-Semitism is not a problem. It's a human right._

(full article online)

Pro-Israel voices silenced at the UN


----------



## Mindful

In the meantime; Friday night sermons.

Sudan Sermon by Sheikh Abd Al-Jalil Al-Karouri: The Jews Are Behind NZ Massacre; They Are the Enemies of Christians and Muslims


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hypocrisy of the BDS Campaign’s So-Called Human Rights Concerns


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS is failing – the never ending story (March 2019)


----------



## Mindful

Roger Waters calls for the boycott of the Eurovision Song Contest in Israel.




 


With all due respect, Roger Waters; go f*** yourself.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Israel continues to roil from more terror attacks with murdered Jews, and braces itself for the UNHRC list of international businesses that do business in Judea & Samaria, to blacklist, a Jewish settlement leader and palestinian Arab leader joined forces to talk in Congress about economic cooperation and fighting the anti-Israel BDS (boycott, divestment and sanctions) movement.

(full article online)

Palestinian Arab Leader and Settler Leader Join Forces in Washington D.C.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Another appeared to suggest that the Star of David was a “HATE Symbol” akin to a Nazi swastika, followed by the text, “The murder of innocent women and children by a Rothschild led Jewish Zionist armed militia to forcibly confiscate the Land of Palestine now known as Israel.”

(full article online)

Flyers Targeting LA Schools Equate Jewish Star With Swastika, Condemn ‘Jewish Zionist Militia’ in ‘Land of Palestine’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hungary’s foreign minister opened a trade office in Jerusalem that will have official “diplomatic status,” during a short visit to Israel Tuesday.

The new trade office is considered a “branch” of the Central European country’s embassy in Israel, which will remain in Tel Aviv.

(full article online)

In first for EU state, Hungary opens diplomatic trade office in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

But Israeli politician Naftali Bennett came back with the perfect response. The way he listed just a few of the many inventions that Israel has gifted the world with was too good. Everyone uses Israeli inventions and technology, and so many do not even realize. Those who support the BDS movement are probably using something Israel created every single day, but they pretend to boycott Israel anyway. Bennett’s ending words are strong: “What did you bring to the world beyond suicide terrorists? What’s your invention?” The Palestinian Arab activist had nothing left to say.

(full article and video online)

Naftali Bennett silences Palestinian Arab activist with one question


----------



## Sixties Fan

African Bishop: ‘Africa Stands for Israel, They Both Need Each Other’


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Israel Apartheid Week" event banned by university in Paris ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

17 UC Berkeley Professors Warn ‘Discriminatory’ BDS Campaign Poses ‘Clear and Direct Threat to Academic Freedom’


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS is finally being recognized for what it is, and as European nations this week have started to realize the bias in the UN Human Rights Council against Israel, the IAW activities are being seen for what it is - nothing to do with solidarity and everything to do about hate.

(full article online)

More "Israel Apartheid Week" activities being canceled in Europe, BDSers fuming ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



It's always a joke to see silly YouTube videos about Israeli "apartheid" while the islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers celebrate their Jew free Gaza, Jew free West Bank and largely Jew free islamic Middle East.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's perfect response to being banned from World Chess Championships


----------



## Sixties Fan

Brown University President Rejects Anti-Israel Student Vote


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Another BDS fail ]






Hatikva played in Qatar as Israeli wins gold in gymnastics ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Campus Divestment Resolutions in the USA


----------



## Sixties Fan

Asaf however, insisted that major Palestinian trade unions approve of BDS:

“It is neo-colonial and paternalistic to tell Palestinian workers what is best for them when they are telling us what is best for themselves — and that is to support BDS”

Asaf’s claim does not actually refute the point that boycotts would harm Palestinian Arab jobs.

The reference to unions approving of BDS just implies that Palestinian Arab workers would be willing to lose their jobs — assuming these unions actually reflect the opinions of the workers.

But do the union leaders actually represent the Palestinian Arabs and their interests? Do Palestinian Arabs really support BDS?

The case of SodaStream seems to disprove Asaf’s point.

SodaStream employed more than 500 Palestinian Arab workers in East Jerusalem and the “West Bank” — Forbes puts the number of Palestinian Arabs employed at 900.

Those 500+ workers did not care where the plants were located, and when pressure forced SodaStream to move, those workers lost their jobs.

Are Asaf and those unions any more knowledgeable of what Palestinian Arab workers want?

For that matter, is what those workers want even a priority of the supporters of BDS?

(full article online)

Defending Palestinian Rights Requires Knowing What Rights They Have


----------



## Sixties Fan

Brown University President Rejects ‘Polarizing Calls for Divestment’ Over Israel


----------



## Mindful

When the #Jewish People are attacked by the #Islamic terror group #Hamas; the silence of the World is deafening.


----------



## Sixties Fan

US fast food giant will acquire Tel Aviv-based Dynamic Yield, which personalizes content; roll-out to begin in US this year, after deal closes

(full article online)

They’re lovin’ it: McDonald’s to buy Israeli tech to customize drive-thru menus


----------



## Sixties Fan

MUST SEE Video that Rips the Latest Jew-Hating Anti-Israel Organization


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ All together now !  " Thank You BDS  !!! ]

Dutch BDS supporter triggers Israeli wine shopping craze.


----------



## Sixties Fan

But on Tuesday, Waters received his reply. Osiris landed in Israel for several days of filming, touring and enjoying the country before he returns in May to compete. On Wednesday, he began shooting his postcard clip at the Dead Sea, proving he has no intention whatsoever of boycotting the competition. He met up in Tel Aviv with the UK’s Michael Rice, who was also in the country for filming.

Waters’ appeal to Osiris vowed that “there are 42 [sic] finalists; among them we will find the one” who will pull out for political reasons. But with less than seven weeks until the Eurovision, the musician’s hopes that a contestant will boycott appear to be all but dashed. This week alone, In addition to Rice, contestants from Norway, Russia, Macedonia, Malta and Montenegro arrived in Israel for filming.

Over the past few weeks, delegations from the Czech Republic, Ireland, France, the Netherlands, Finland, Switzerland, Cyprus, San Marino, Spain and Belgium have also landed in Tel Aviv. Not a single contestant has expressed an intent to boycott, even the controversial Icelandic group Hatari. The only country not returning to this year’s Eurovision is Ukraine, which pulled out for financial reasons.

(full article online)

Defying Roger Waters, Portugal's Conan Osiris arrives in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a landmark case, the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) has been forced out of the San Diego Unified School District.

A lawsuit was brought against the district for partnering with CAIR and allowing the Islamist organization to run a discriminatory, unconstitutional propaganda program in its schools.

The court agreed with this assessment.

The program in question gave Muslim students special privileges and gave CAIR the power to change the district curriculum to make sure Islam was looked upon more favorably.

Students and parents were made to watch biased videos, CAIR officials were allowed to teach students and teachers about Islam and students were trained “how to become allies with Muslims students.”

(full article online)

Court Kicks CAIR Out of San Diego School District | Clarion Project


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab world’s boycott of Israel decades ago was a ‘very, very wrong decision,’ Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Anwar Gargash says

(full article online)

Top UAE minister urges strategic shift in Arab-Israel ties; boycott was mistake


----------



## Sixties Fan

Further trade opportunities between #Australia





 and #Israel





 signed in new tax treaty announced by Treasurer @JoshFrydenberg and Assistant Treasurer @stuartrobertmp. "Australia and Israel share a close friendship and longstanding trade and investment ties".


Stuart Robert MP (@stuartrobertmp) | Twitter


----------



## fanger

Bringing children into a war zone was their choice


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ An Update ]

Dutch party which supports Israel uses bottles of Israeli wine to congratulate winners of local election - and defy calls for boycott.

Pro-Israel Dutch party sends election winners Israeli wine


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,



Sixties Fan said:


> [ An Update ]
> 
> Dutch party which supports Israel uses bottles of Israeli wine to congratulate winners of local election - and defy calls for boycott.
> 
> Pro-Israel Dutch party sends election winners Israeli wine


*(COMMENT)*

"The Christian for Israel organization set up a Facebook page to counter future boycott attempts."  Just when I was beginning to believe that most Europeans were brain-dead, they go and do something amazing.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

University of Cape Town Council Member Who Will Vote on Academic Boycott of Israel Promoted Discredited ‘Khazar Theory’ Denying Jewish Ties to Middle East


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish reporter harassed while covering demonstration at UH


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish high school in Toronto denounces students & faculty for meeting with a pro-Israel speaker. Sign the petition (and listen to the speech!)


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Malaysia’s Prime Minister Says “Israel Is A Criminal State" & 60 Human Rights Groups Seek Boycott*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Malaysia’s Prime Minister Says “Israel Is A Criminal State" & 60 Human Rights Groups Seek Boycott*
> 
> **


What in the world does the PM of Malaysia knows about Israel committing crimes?  He has never been to Israel and could not care less to go there.  He is a Muslim extremist and they can continue to boycott all they want.

The more they boycott the more Israel wins.

Thank you BDS  !!!!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Malaysia’s Prime Minister Says “Israel Is A Criminal State" & 60 Human Rights Groups Seek Boycott*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world does the PM of Malaysia knows about Israel committing crimes?  He has never been to Israel and could not care less to go there.  He is a Muslim extremist and they can continue to boycott all they want.
> 
> The more they boycott the more Israel wins.
> 
> Thank you BDS  !!!!
Click to expand...


What else would one expect from an Islamic Country? They should look at their own History regarding their “ religion “


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Crackdown on BDS*

******


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


More of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.

Is juvenile name calling all you got?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.
> 
> Is juvenile name calling all you got?
Click to expand...


Indeed
Link?
How does that refute my post?
Israeli talking point
You missed my point
Its true. Look it up.
You played the terrorist card again.

©️Shusha


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Oh my, more juvenile name calling.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, more juvenile name calling.
Click to expand...


How does that address my post?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, more juvenile name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that address my post?
Click to expand...

It does.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.
> 
> Is juvenile name calling all you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed
> Link?
> How does that refute my post?
> Israeli talking point
> You missed my point
> Its true. Look it up.
> You played the terrorist card again.
> 
> ©️Shusha
Click to expand...


Don't forget the meme of the Dancing Men!  He doesn't understand that ppl aren't trying to dance around his points.  Most of the time, they don't understand what his unclear points are.  So while Tinmore thinks ppl are trying to evade or skirt his questions, in reality there is an Abbott and Costello skit taking place with 2 posters talking about 2 different things.  It's funny to observe this.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, more juvenile name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that address my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Brazil Opens Israel Trade Mission in Jerusalem, Short of Full Embassy Move


----------



## Sixties Fan

Global survey: Arabs want closer ties with Israel, world losing interest in Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Tourism Triumph


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Nathan Thrall has written a 11,000 word article in the New York Times magazine today that is essentially a huge rose bouquet to people who want to boycott the world's only Jewish state.

The article is filled with slanted and often wrong reporting.

Here's an example of an outright lie:

 Last October, nearly a year after the University of Michigan’s divestment vote, there was an “apartheid-wall demonstration” co-sponsored by the campus Latinx group, La Casa. Pro-Palestinian students erected two cardboard walls, modeled after the 25-foot-high concrete slabs that intertwine with fences and barbed wire to encircle Palestinian communities in the West Bank and East Jerusalem. Really? The fence is meant to encircle (i.e., imprison) Palestinians?

The only communities in the territories that are encircled by fences are the Jewish villages and towns who are trying to avoid their residents being murdered by Thrall's wonderful Palestinian muses.

Palestinians claim that the barrier "encircles" Bethlehem or parts of Jerusalem, but it isn't true.

Here's an example of the more popular of Thrall's methods of bias - to say something that the BDSers claim which isn't true and pretend that there is no counterargument:

 The B.D.S. movement casts the Israeli-Palestinian conflict as a struggle against apartheid, as defined by the International Criminal Court: “an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.” (The United Nations defines racial discrimination as directed at “race, color, descent or national or ethnic origin.”) B.D.S. leaders often cite South Africa’s sixth prime minister, Hendrik Verwoerd, who likened Israel to South Africa in 1961: The Jews “took Israel from the Arabs after the Arabs had lived there for a thousand years. In that, I agree with them. Israel like South Africa is an apartheid state.”But given that the definition of apartheid means domination of one racial group over another, and Israel doesn't discriminate against its Arab citizens, Israel cannot be an apartheid state. Every nation discriminates against non-citizens!

Thrall doesn't bother to point that out and the NYY editors didn't insist that he give another point of view that would demolish the argument.

Even more egregiously, Thrall uses the insane argument that BDSers like to use to support the idea that Israel loves white nationalist antisemites:

(full article online)

NYT claims separation barrier meant to imprison Palestinians, and other lies in Nathan Thrall's love letter to BDS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ One Palestinian Congresswoman is showing what she is actually for, unlike before she was voted into Congress. And BDS cannot get its way......REMOVE them !!!! ]

The Student Senate of California’s Pitzer College has drafted a resolution calling for the removal of College President Melvin Oliver, after he vetoed the recommendation of the Pitzer College Council to suspend the study abroad partnership with the University of Haifa, _JTA_reported Sunday.

The resolution calls for “enacting no confidence in the President of the College,” and “for his immediate resignation or removal from office,” said the student newspaper the _Claremont Independent_.

At the start of March, the college governing body passed the non-binding recommendation to suspend the study abroad program at Haifa University by a majority of 68 in favor and 25 opposing. Another eight voters abstained.

The anti-Israel proposal was backed by radical leftist groups and Democratic congresswoman Rashida Tlaib.

Shortly afterwards, Oliver rejected the motion, stating that, “I am refusing to permit Pitzer College to take a position that I believe will only harm the College.”

“The recommendation puts in place a form of academic boycott of Israel and, in the process, sets us on a path away from the free exchange of ideas, a direction which ultimately destroys the academy’s ability to fulfill our educational mission,” Oliver wrote in a statement.

(full article online)

California college student senate calls for president’s removal


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Gee, 3 hours and nobody mentioned home demolitions, destruction of businesses, theft of land... Peace talks go nowhere because Israel talks oranges and Palestine talks apples.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, 3 hours and nobody mentioned home demolitions, destruction of businesses, theft of land... Peace talks go nowhere because Israel talks oranges and Palestine talks apples.
Click to expand...

Yeah, nobody mentioned in those 3 hours the home demolitions, destruction of businesses, theft of land inflicted on the Jews from 1920 to 1948.  Imagine that!!!!
And that is not counting all of the above happening to the Jews by the Arabs, before 1920.

Well, well, well....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Nathan Thrall has written a 11,000 word article in the New York Times magazine today that is essentially a huge rose bouquet to people who want to boycott the world's only Jewish state.
> 
> The article is filled with slanted and often wrong reporting.
> 
> Here's an example of an outright lie:
> 
> Last October, nearly a year after the University of Michigan’s divestment vote, there was an “apartheid-wall demonstration” co-sponsored by the campus Latinx group, La Casa. Pro-Palestinian students erected two cardboard walls, modeled after the 25-foot-high concrete slabs that intertwine with fences and barbed wire to encircle Palestinian communities in the West Bank and East Jerusalem. Really? The fence is meant to encircle (i.e., imprison) Palestinians?
> 
> The only communities in the territories that are encircled by fences are the Jewish villages and towns who are trying to avoid their residents being murdered by Thrall's wonderful Palestinian muses.
> 
> Palestinians claim that the barrier "encircles" Bethlehem or parts of Jerusalem, but it isn't true.
> 
> Here's an example of the more popular of Thrall's methods of bias - to say something that the BDSers claim which isn't true and pretend that there is no counterargument:
> 
> The B.D.S. movement casts the Israeli-Palestinian conflict as a struggle against apartheid, as defined by the International Criminal Court: “an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.” (The United Nations defines racial discrimination as directed at “race, color, descent or national or ethnic origin.”) B.D.S. leaders often cite South Africa’s sixth prime minister, Hendrik Verwoerd, who likened Israel to South Africa in 1961: The Jews “took Israel from the Arabs after the Arabs had lived there for a thousand years. In that, I agree with them. Israel like South Africa is an apartheid state.”But given that the definition of apartheid means domination of one racial group over another, and Israel doesn't discriminate against its Arab citizens, Israel cannot be an apartheid state. Every nation discriminates against non-citizens!
> 
> Thrall doesn't bother to point that out and the NYY editors didn't insist that he give another point of view that would demolish the argument.
> 
> Even more egregiously, Thrall uses the insane argument that BDSers like to use to support the idea that Israel loves white nationalist antisemites:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYT claims separation barrier meant to imprison Palestinians, and other lies in Nathan Thrall's love letter to BDS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


This is the critique of apartheid. Of course you can post a counter narrative.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Thrall has written a 11,000 word article in the New York Times magazine today that is essentially a huge rose bouquet to people who want to boycott the world's only Jewish state.
> 
> The article is filled with slanted and often wrong reporting.
> 
> Here's an example of an outright lie:
> 
> Last October, nearly a year after the University of Michigan’s divestment vote, there was an “apartheid-wall demonstration” co-sponsored by the campus Latinx group, La Casa. Pro-Palestinian students erected two cardboard walls, modeled after the 25-foot-high concrete slabs that intertwine with fences and barbed wire to encircle Palestinian communities in the West Bank and East Jerusalem. Really? The fence is meant to encircle (i.e., imprison) Palestinians?
> 
> The only communities in the territories that are encircled by fences are the Jewish villages and towns who are trying to avoid their residents being murdered by Thrall's wonderful Palestinian muses.
> 
> Palestinians claim that the barrier "encircles" Bethlehem or parts of Jerusalem, but it isn't true.
> 
> Here's an example of the more popular of Thrall's methods of bias - to say something that the BDSers claim which isn't true and pretend that there is no counterargument:
> 
> The B.D.S. movement casts the Israeli-Palestinian conflict as a struggle against apartheid, as defined by the International Criminal Court: “an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.” (The United Nations defines racial discrimination as directed at “race, color, descent or national or ethnic origin.”) B.D.S. leaders often cite South Africa’s sixth prime minister, Hendrik Verwoerd, who likened Israel to South Africa in 1961: The Jews “took Israel from the Arabs after the Arabs had lived there for a thousand years. In that, I agree with them. Israel like South Africa is an apartheid state.”But given that the definition of apartheid means domination of one racial group over another, and Israel doesn't discriminate against its Arab citizens, Israel cannot be an apartheid state. Every nation discriminates against non-citizens!
> 
> Thrall doesn't bother to point that out and the NYY editors didn't insist that he give another point of view that would demolish the argument.
> 
> Even more egregiously, Thrall uses the insane argument that BDSers like to use to support the idea that Israel loves white nationalist antisemites:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYT claims separation barrier meant to imprison Palestinians, and other lies in Nathan Thrall's love letter to BDS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This is the critique of apartheid. Of course you can post a counter narrative.
Click to expand...


Shouldn't the silly YouTube videos you cut and paste present a valid definition of apartheid?

Because you struggle without YouTube videos, South African apartheid was a function of inequalities imposed on the black population by white ruling class. The "apartheid" slogan you mindlessly toss about doesn't apply with regard to Israel and islamic terrorists. 

However, why don't you make a case for your sloppy misuse of "apartheid" as you want to apply it to the Israeli / Arab-Moslem situation. Compare the status / living standards / opportunities of Arabs-Moslems in Israel with the status of Jews in Gaza and the statements of Abbas about no israelis in some future Arab-Moslem state.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Thrall has written a 11,000 word article in the New York Times magazine today that is essentially a huge rose bouquet to people who want to boycott the world's only Jewish state.
> 
> The article is filled with slanted and often wrong reporting.
> 
> Here's an example of an outright lie:
> 
> Last October, nearly a year after the University of Michigan’s divestment vote, there was an “apartheid-wall demonstration” co-sponsored by the campus Latinx group, La Casa. Pro-Palestinian students erected two cardboard walls, modeled after the 25-foot-high concrete slabs that intertwine with fences and barbed wire to encircle Palestinian communities in the West Bank and East Jerusalem. Really? The fence is meant to encircle (i.e., imprison) Palestinians?
> 
> The only communities in the territories that are encircled by fences are the Jewish villages and towns who are trying to avoid their residents being murdered by Thrall's wonderful Palestinian muses.
> 
> Palestinians claim that the barrier "encircles" Bethlehem or parts of Jerusalem, but it isn't true.
> 
> Here's an example of the more popular of Thrall's methods of bias - to say something that the BDSers claim which isn't true and pretend that there is no counterargument:
> 
> The B.D.S. movement casts the Israeli-Palestinian conflict as a struggle against apartheid, as defined by the International Criminal Court: “an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.” (The United Nations defines racial discrimination as directed at “race, color, descent or national or ethnic origin.”) B.D.S. leaders often cite South Africa’s sixth prime minister, Hendrik Verwoerd, who likened Israel to South Africa in 1961: The Jews “took Israel from the Arabs after the Arabs had lived there for a thousand years. In that, I agree with them. Israel like South Africa is an apartheid state.”But given that the definition of apartheid means domination of one racial group over another, and Israel doesn't discriminate against its Arab citizens, Israel cannot be an apartheid state. Every nation discriminates against non-citizens!
> 
> Thrall doesn't bother to point that out and the NYY editors didn't insist that he give another point of view that would demolish the argument.
> 
> Even more egregiously, Thrall uses the insane argument that BDSers like to use to support the idea that Israel loves white nationalist antisemites:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYT claims separation barrier meant to imprison Palestinians, and other lies in Nathan Thrall's love letter to BDS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This is the critique of apartheid. Of course you can post a counter narrative.
Click to expand...

This is nothing but racist blood libel and lies,
No law or legislation separates Jews and Arabs by skin color.

Stop projecting Your ugly racism on other people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Thrall has written a 11,000 word article in the New York Times magazine today that is essentially a huge rose bouquet to people who want to boycott the world's only Jewish state.
> 
> The article is filled with slanted and often wrong reporting.
> 
> Here's an example of an outright lie:
> 
> Last October, nearly a year after the University of Michigan’s divestment vote, there was an “apartheid-wall demonstration” co-sponsored by the campus Latinx group, La Casa. Pro-Palestinian students erected two cardboard walls, modeled after the 25-foot-high concrete slabs that intertwine with fences and barbed wire to encircle Palestinian communities in the West Bank and East Jerusalem. Really? The fence is meant to encircle (i.e., imprison) Palestinians?
> 
> The only communities in the territories that are encircled by fences are the Jewish villages and towns who are trying to avoid their residents being murdered by Thrall's wonderful Palestinian muses.
> 
> Palestinians claim that the barrier "encircles" Bethlehem or parts of Jerusalem, but it isn't true.
> 
> Here's an example of the more popular of Thrall's methods of bias - to say something that the BDSers claim which isn't true and pretend that there is no counterargument:
> 
> The B.D.S. movement casts the Israeli-Palestinian conflict as a struggle against apartheid, as defined by the International Criminal Court: “an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.” (The United Nations defines racial discrimination as directed at “race, color, descent or national or ethnic origin.”) B.D.S. leaders often cite South Africa’s sixth prime minister, Hendrik Verwoerd, who likened Israel to South Africa in 1961: The Jews “took Israel from the Arabs after the Arabs had lived there for a thousand years. In that, I agree with them. Israel like South Africa is an apartheid state.”But given that the definition of apartheid means domination of one racial group over another, and Israel doesn't discriminate against its Arab citizens, Israel cannot be an apartheid state. Every nation discriminates against non-citizens!
> 
> Thrall doesn't bother to point that out and the NYY editors didn't insist that he give another point of view that would demolish the argument.
> 
> Even more egregiously, Thrall uses the insane argument that BDSers like to use to support the idea that Israel loves white nationalist antisemites:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYT claims separation barrier meant to imprison Palestinians, and other lies in Nathan Thrall's love letter to BDS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This is the critique of apartheid. Of course you can post a counter narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the silly YouTube videos you cut and paste present a valid definition of apartheid?
> 
> Because you struggle without YouTube videos, South African apartheid was a function of inequalities imposed on the black population by white ruling class. The "apartheid" slogan you mindlessly toss about doesn't apply with regard to Israel and islamic terrorists.
> 
> However, why don't you make a case for your sloppy misuse of "apartheid" as you want to apply it to the Israeli / Arab-Moslem situation. Compare the status / living standards / opportunities of Arabs-Moslems in Israel with the status of Jews in Gaza and the statements of Abbas about no israelis in some future Arab-Moslem state.
Click to expand...

All explained in the video.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The leader in question, Olivia Katbi-Smith, is co-head of the Portland, Oregon, chapter of the Democratic Socialists of America — the reformatted, millennial version of a once distinguished group whose Socialist roots extend back to Eugene V. Debs, five-time presidential candidate and one of the founders of the Industrial Workers of the World (IWW).

The membership of DSA has grown fourfold since Bernie Sanders’s presidential run in 2016. Likewise, its average age decreased from 68 to 33 between 2013 and now. After Sanders’s loss in the primary to Hillary Clinton, and Donald Trump’s subsequent presidential win, on a national level the DSA’s new, young members marshaled their efforts to help elect Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (NY), Rashida Tlaib (MI), and Ilhan Omar (MN) to Congress on a progressive platform that promoted Medicare for all, quality housing, and free college tuition.

Since the election, the group has tipped further left and Katbi-Smith is part of a movement that is challenging traditional Democratic governance. But for supporters of Israel, there is a troubling side to her agenda: She helped lead the DSA to adopt a pro-Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) plank in the group’s charter during its national convention on August 5, 2017, at the campus of the University of Illinois at Chicago. When 90 percent of the 697 delegates voted in favor of the BDS resolution, Katbi-Smith was jubilant. She and the other attendees waved a Palestinian flag and chanted, “From the River to the Sea, Palestine will be free.”
---------------

Israel says it is no coincidence that activists support Khaled, the BDS movement she promotes, and other anti-Israel campaigns, because former terrorists are now changing clothes and parading as progressives in Europe and the US to attract gullible new supporters (and their money) to fight Israel through “war by other means.”

According to a new report from Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs titled “Terrorists in Suits,” terror groups are changing their strategies in light of the conclusion that “armed conflict is not achieving its objective and is perceived as illegitimate by the majority of Western society.”

Consequently, “Hamas and PFLP operatives have infiltrated and adopted seemingly benign NGOs in the Palestinian Authority, Europe, North America and South Africa, for the purpose of advancing their ideological goal: the elimination of the State of Israel as the nation-state of the Jewish people.”

BDS is the latest iteration of the boycott strategy that has repeatedly been employed by Arab states, and their predecessors, against Jews in the Middle East since before the creation of the State of Israel.

BDS consciously models itself on the successful protests of the 1980s to bring down Apartheid in South Africa. In spite of the dissimilarities between the two cases, in an age of 140 character tweets, history counts less than memes, and today, NGOs run and operated by former members of terror groups are successfully exploiting “Western governmental funding, philanthropic foundations, financial platforms and civil society.”

It even appears that some PFLP members have not given up their terror activities. Khaled is accused by the Shin Bet of helping in 2011 to coordinate “between a PFLP command center in Syria and operatives in Jerusalem planning lethal attacks against Israelis.”

Yet, she is still making speeches in South Africa and Europe, appealing to the human rights impulses of her listeners while advocating hate.


(full article online)

From Gaza classrooms to the DNC, Palestinian female terrorists are all the rage


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Why I'm suing Maryland to protect my constitutional right to boycott Israel - Saqib Ali*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Thrall has written a 11,000 word article in the New York Times magazine today that is essentially a huge rose bouquet to people who want to boycott the world's only Jewish state.
> 
> The article is filled with slanted and often wrong reporting.
> 
> Here's an example of an outright lie:
> 
> Last October, nearly a year after the University of Michigan’s divestment vote, there was an “apartheid-wall demonstration” co-sponsored by the campus Latinx group, La Casa. Pro-Palestinian students erected two cardboard walls, modeled after the 25-foot-high concrete slabs that intertwine with fences and barbed wire to encircle Palestinian communities in the West Bank and East Jerusalem. Really? The fence is meant to encircle (i.e., imprison) Palestinians?
> 
> The only communities in the territories that are encircled by fences are the Jewish villages and towns who are trying to avoid their residents being murdered by Thrall's wonderful Palestinian muses.
> 
> Palestinians claim that the barrier "encircles" Bethlehem or parts of Jerusalem, but it isn't true.
> 
> Here's an example of the more popular of Thrall's methods of bias - to say something that the BDSers claim which isn't true and pretend that there is no counterargument:
> 
> The B.D.S. movement casts the Israeli-Palestinian conflict as a struggle against apartheid, as defined by the International Criminal Court: “an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.” (The United Nations defines racial discrimination as directed at “race, color, descent or national or ethnic origin.”) B.D.S. leaders often cite South Africa’s sixth prime minister, Hendrik Verwoerd, who likened Israel to South Africa in 1961: The Jews “took Israel from the Arabs after the Arabs had lived there for a thousand years. In that, I agree with them. Israel like South Africa is an apartheid state.”But given that the definition of apartheid means domination of one racial group over another, and Israel doesn't discriminate against its Arab citizens, Israel cannot be an apartheid state. Every nation discriminates against non-citizens!
> 
> Thrall doesn't bother to point that out and the NYY editors didn't insist that he give another point of view that would demolish the argument.
> 
> Even more egregiously, Thrall uses the insane argument that BDSers like to use to support the idea that Israel loves white nationalist antisemites:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> NYT claims separation barrier meant to imprison Palestinians, and other lies in Nathan Thrall's love letter to BDS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This is the critique of apartheid. Of course you can post a counter narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the silly YouTube videos you cut and paste present a valid definition of apartheid?
> 
> Because you struggle without YouTube videos, South African apartheid was a function of inequalities imposed on the black population by white ruling class. The "apartheid" slogan you mindlessly toss about doesn't apply with regard to Israel and islamic terrorists.
> 
> However, why don't you make a case for your sloppy misuse of "apartheid" as you want to apply it to the Israeli / Arab-Moslem situation. Compare the status / living standards / opportunities of Arabs-Moslems in Israel with the status of Jews in Gaza and the statements of Abbas about no israelis in some future Arab-Moslem state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All explained in the video.
Click to expand...


No, it’s actually not. You may be impressed by those who promote ignorance but your inability to address even the most basic falsehoods of the silly YouTube videos suggests a failure on your part.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Why I'm suing Maryland to protect my constitutional right to boycott Israel - Saqib Ali*


Any attempt at negating the rights of the Jewish nation to Palestine, is an* actual infringement of both international law and US constitution* (Supremacy Clause, Article VI, paragraph 2).

Ask Mrs. Hillary Clinton, she tried.


----------



## MisterBeale

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why I'm suing Maryland to protect my constitutional right to boycott Israel - Saqib Ali*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Negating the rights of the Jewish nation in any part of the that territory, or calling for boycott of Israel is an* actual infringement of both international law and US constitution* (Supremacy Clause, Article VI, paragraph 2), stating that Treaties should be "the supreme law of the land".
> 
> Ask Hillary Clinton, she tried.
Click to expand...








The freedom to contract has nothing to do with the government.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## rylah

MisterBeale said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why I'm suing Maryland to protect my constitutional right to boycott Israel - Saqib Ali*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Negating the rights of the Jewish nation in any part of the that territory, or calling for boycott of Israel is an* actual infringement of both international law and US constitution* (Supremacy Clause, Article VI, paragraph 2), stating that Treaties should be "the supreme law of the land".
> 
> Ask Hillary Clinton, she tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The freedom to contract has nothing to do with the government.  Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


As a private person.
Not while receiving state funds, or employed by the govt.

Then again, freedom to contract is not the same as infringing on the rights of others to contract freely.
Especially not when it simultaneously infringes upon both international law and the US Constitution.

You can starve to death, You can't run political campaigns calling everyone to starve - *be Your own idiot.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kuwait announced Sunday its withdrawal from the conference because of the participation of the Israeli delegation.

The cases of Arab "normalization" with Israel are accelerating and the frustration from the old school Israel haters is increasing.

(full article online)

Israelis to participate in Bahrain entrepreneurship conference, upsetting Arabs ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boosting diplomatic drive to Africa, Israel opens embassy in Rwanda


----------



## Sixties Fan

TAP Air Portugal Launches Direct Daily Flights Between Lisbon and Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘90210’ Stars Tori Spelling, Jennie Garth in Israel for Filming of Clothing Commercial


----------



## Sixties Fan

“An attempt to boycott academic institutions in Israel, or indeed in any other country, would contravene outright these principles, on which the proper functioning of institutes of higher learning is predicated,” maintained SAJBD. “For CT to do so under any circumstances, let alone at the behest of a narrow-interest lobby group, would be a tragic betrayal of the [university’s] fine record of upholding such values.”

(full article online)

Top Council at University of Cape Town Fails to Pass Israel Boycott, Sends Proposal to Senate for ‘Clarification’


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jeremy Corbyn, *alleged* anti-Jewish discrimination, and Justice for Palestine*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

Travel and tourism to Israel has dramatically changed. It’s not just synagogue sisterhoods and Jewish organizations. Swelling up from Israel’s “Startup Nation” is top chef culture and the hard-won penetration of markets beyond America and West Europe, coupled with its sophisticated travel industry, which combine to make Israel a destination for the entire world. Traditional Jewish-American travelers from Miami to Seattle must now compete with Silicon Valley techies, Chinese students, Indian tourists, East European Christian pilgrims and diverse businessmen and women from across the planet. The numbers are multiplying.

In 2016, 2.9 million total worldwide visitors visited Israel. By the close of 2018, that number had boomed to 4.1 million—and the totals keep climbing. Within the coming decade, Israel expects to employ 98,000 people in its tourism sector.

(full article online)

https://www.jewishpress.com/indepth...iumph-part-i-of-iv-the-air-bridge/2019/04/02/


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Justice for Pal'istanian


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>




According to Snopes, its a bit more complicated than that and you can't actually tell country of origin simply by the barcode.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Justice for Pal'istanian


Israeli troops attacking Palestinian civilians, *again.*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justice for Pal'istanian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli troops attacking Palestinian civilians, *again.*
Click to expand...


You seem a bit befuddled.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Still pimping Israel's terrorist shit, I see.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still pimping Israel's terrorist shit, I see.
Click to expand...


I see you’re cutting and pasting your usual slogans.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Continues on Campus, While Some Democrats Take on Omar and Tlaib


----------



## Hollie




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Is there a boycott Turkey thread? Why only Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of Europe’s most storied soccer clubs is among the five top German companies who announced a major donation to Israel’s national Holocaust memorial on Tuesday.

Borussia Dortmund is contributing $1.1 million of a total $5.6 million donation to Yad Vashem in Jerusalem. The soccer powerhouse — which is currently top of the German league, two points above arch-rival Bayern Munich — joined leading German corporations Daimler, Deutsche Bahn, Deutsche Bank and Volkswagen in making the donation.

(full article online)

Taking Stand Against ‘Modern Day Antisemitism,’ German Soccer Giant Borussia Dortmund Donates $1.1 Million to Yad Vashem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indian E-Commerce Company Flipkart to Set Up Tel Aviv Research Center, Report Says


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Normalization is such a waste. It bypasses the problem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Is there a boycott Turkey thread? Why only Israel?


Has anyone asked?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Normalization is such a waste. It bypasses the problem.



The problem being?  

Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normalization is such a waste. It bypasses the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem being?
> 
> Jews.
Click to expand...

Personal friendships do not change government policies. They are mostly irrelevant.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a boycott Turkey thread? Why only Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone asked?
Click to expand...


I just Did


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ China, Russia, Venezuela, but no.  Since it was created by Palestinians to destroy Israel......the targets are........ALL  JEWS  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  OLE !!!!!   Espanha  ]

In Latest Legal Blow to BDS, Spanish Judge Rules City’s Cancellation of Israeli Festival Violated Constitutional Rights


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Nope !!!   They have no shame.  Actually, they would not be able to find it with all the lights on ]

Pro-BDS stickers found in kosher-for-Passover supermarket aisle


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rock band 'Disturbed' speaks Hebrew in announcement for Israeli concert


----------



## a loss for words

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?


The chip that powers your computer you use and your cell phone.  If you want to boycott Israel for real, you would. be using an abacus and two tin cans and a string


----------



## a loss for words

I am all in favor of those preaching boycott against Israel would actually boycott Israeli goods.  They would die of starvation , die of horrible diseases, and be silent on the Internet.   But while they talk talk talk about boycotting Israel, the fact that they have't died and are still here on the internet means while they are stupid, they aren't quite as stupid as they pretend to be


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dov Hikind (@HikindDov) | Twitter


MUST WATCH: What is BDS about?

BDS targets Israel while ignoring rest of the world. It’s the same antisemitic force that convinced @coreyinnyc to oust a Jewish councilman for stating a fact while @ilhan gets a free pass on her antisemitism from the Dems.

Is this the new normal?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Dov Hikind (@HikindDov) | Twitter
> 
> 
> MUST WATCH: What is BDS about?
> 
> BDS targets Israel while ignoring rest of the world. It’s the same antisemitic force that convinced @coreyinnyc to oust a Jewish councilman for stating a fact while @ilhan gets a free pass on her antisemitism from the Dems.
> 
> Is this the new normal?


----------



## a loss for words

Sixties Fan said:


> Dov Hikind (@HikindDov) | Twitter
> 
> 
> MUST WATCH: What is BDS about?
> 
> BDS targets Israel while ignoring rest of the world. It’s the same antisemitic force that convinced @coreyinnyc to oust a Jewish councilman for stating a fact while @ilhan gets a free pass on her antisemitism from the Dems.
> 
> Is this the new normal?


Yes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*“We are all Palestine”: 200 individuals and organisations from the Global South stand in solidarity *

This solidarity must translate into effective actions. Around the world, groups are observing Israeli Apartheid Week by organizing events with the call to Stop Arming Colonialism. In the light of recent attacks on Gaza, we reiterate our demand for a complete military embargo on Israel. This call is of urgent importance to us in the Global South as military trade with Israel is furthering the militarization of our societies while directly financing Israel’s military industry. The call for a military embargo on Israel is one of the key aspects of the Palestinian call for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel. We unequivocally endorse this call and are working together to take it forward in our respective regions.

*“We are all Palestine”: 200 individuals and organisations from the Global South stand in solidarity - Indian Cultural Forum*


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> In the light of recent attacks on Gaza, ...



Yeah.  Because Israel and Israelis are gathering in tens of thousands at the border trying to break it down, cut if open and go through.  Because Israelis are calling for a March on Gaza City and ripping the hearts out of Arabs.  Because Israelis are sending firebombs on kites into Gaza.  

How can rational people even believe this crap?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why Israeli research is such a hot ticket worldwide


----------



## Sixties Fan

In advance of the Eurovision Song Contest to be held in Tel Aviv in May, the arguments over boycotting the event are being played out in the Irish media.

Writing in the Irish edition of The Sunday Times (paywall), Justine McCarthy makes it quite clear that, while she is no fan of Israel, she opposes a Eurovision boycott by the Irish national broadcaster RTE, referring to a suggestion that:


(full article online)

Eurovision: Israel Accused of 'Heavily Restricting' Foreign Press Access


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thousands of fans overjoyed as lead actor of popular telenovela ‘Istanbullu Gelin’ sings on Tel Aviv stage, disappointed at brief appearance by key actress

(full article online)

Stars of Turkish TV show brave death threats to perform in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

They also meet with world diplomats, like from Australia.

Recently they met with World Bank representatives.

And they have also sponsored BDS events and "Israel Apartheid Week."





The EU promises not to support BDS groups, and have been shown to lie before about that. Add some more groups to the list.

(full article online)

World Bank and EU partner with Kuwaiti BDS organization ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Communism......that explains the anti Israel boycotts in South Africa.  As usual, some of those who come to protest, have no idea what the protest is all about ]

On Friday morning, the Council of South African Trade Unions picketed the Cape Town offices of the Jewish Board of Deputies as part of the country’s annual Israel Apartheid Week festivities. Why target the board, whose mission is to “promote the safety and welfare of South African Jewry” and “build bridges of friendship and understanding between Jews and the broader South African population?”  Malvern De Bruyn , a COSATU activist, touched on that question during a brief address to the 30 or so activists on hand, most of whom wore shirts or hats *representing COSATU, the ruling African National Congress, and the South African Communist Party:* “There’s no embassy in Cape Town. That’s why we came to the board of deputies.” In the absence of an Israeli target, the provincial chapter of COSATU chose the most visible and convenient Jewish one.

For COSATU, this was all normative politics: The street drama, the callback to the organization’s roots in the liberation struggle, the ultimatum thinly masked as an honest plea for dialogue. A Jewish target could be seamlessly transformed into a proxy for the government of Israel and just as easily slotted into the kind of political performance that COSATU has repeated on countless other issues, on countless other occasions. In the course of business as usual, COSATU had stumbled into an obscenity without seeming to realize or even intend it.

Before the protest began I spoke to a man from COSATU security who introduced himself as Elton and kindly offered me a Coke. “*I don’t know what this protest is about,”* he told me at the advertised start time of 10 a.m., at which point almost no one had shown up yet, aside from a local television crew. “We’re expecting 500 people.” In fact, he then realized, the protest was about “jobs in South Africa, about the poverty, about people not getting basics, about economic difficulties in the country, how fucked up the political system is, everything!” They were demonstrating here, he said, “because it’s close to Parliament.” In South Africa, where the distance between the opulence of central Cape Town and the squalor of a teeming squatters camp is always far shorter than it might seem, the choice of things to protest is virtually limitless and the targets are seldom that far away or hard to identify. And yet here we were.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Please notice that the one who says he supports Hamas is not an African, but seems to be an Arab, or somewhere else in the Middle East ]

This past Monday, saw Israel Apartheid Week Hit Campuses in South Africa.
 In one encounter between a member of South African Union of Jewish Students (SAUJS) and a BDS-supporter, the student said: “I support Hamas, I support the Islamic Resistance” - BDS

 This is the reality of what Jewish students face on a regular basis in South Africa.

 The WJC is proud to support the SAUJS and their campaign to say there is #NoPlaceForHate in South Africa or anywhere.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The reality is not easy for both sides. On the Israeli side, we live in fear of rocket attacks, suicide bombers and stabbing attacks. On the Palestinian side, the civilians are living under Hamas rule dealing with poverty and population density while the Palestinians in the West Bank are living with the presence of the Israel Defense Forces. Their society is plagued by a corrupt Palestinian government and relentless terrorist groups. This is not the life either side should be living, and will not be if a two-state solution is achieved. This has led to some parts of the radical left to embrace the BDS effort, an effort to delegitimize and strong-arm Israel into losing its identity as a Jewish state.

Here at Cornell, the voices supporting BDS are getting more extreme. A letter full of inflammatory rhetoricwas sent to President Pollack, while an aggressive campaign launched to pass a divestment resolution in the Student Assembly. This campaign is making Jewish students here on campus feel unsafe and unwelcome. It also contained crucial historical inaccuracies, like the statement in SJP’s teach-in that the Arabs accepted the 1947 UN partition plan supporting two states.

As an Israeli citizen who has paid the price of violence, and as a Cornell student cognizant of the civil and human rights of the Palestinians, I plead you: Stop this extreme, one-sided and violent attempt at delegitimizing me and my country. Promote genuine dialogue that will lead to a real improvement in the lives of both Israelis and Palestinians. Don’t fall for the shallow rhetoric of the BDS movement, which takes one of the most complex geopolitical mazes in history and forces it into the unfitting settler-colonial narrative. Because down the line, this effort will only serve to demonize, harass and bully my friends and me. It will not get the Palestinians an inch closer to a life with dignity, simply because it does not support the one crucial ingredient in any future solution: dialogue.

(full article online)

GUEST ROOM | A Rocket Hit My House. Now BDS Wants Me Out.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeed, we Jewish educators are guilty of not sharing the full story. This is why I decided to launch the #WeNeverToldYou campaign, for Jewish educators and professionals, to help alleviate this crisis.

#WeNeverToldYou that in 1948 just three years after the end of the Holocaust, Palestinians joined a proud campaign that openly declared it wanted a second Holocaust, to annihilate all the Jews between the river and the sea.

#WeNeverToldYou, to this day Palestinians hold a policy of ethnic cleansing and Judenrein territories, with not one Jews living in Gaza, not one Jews in Nablus, not one Jew in Jenin. We never told you that even very pro-Palestinian Jews who came to Gaza to provide humanitarian aid were attacked. #WeNeverToldYou

#WeNeverToldYou that as the brutality and dominion of ISIS were at their peak, a Haaretz poll found 24% of Palestinians support ISIS. #WeNeverToldYou

(full article online)

#YouNeverToldMe is our fault. #WeNeverToldYou


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Intersectional, Antisemitic ‘Deadly Exchange’ Campaign Comes to Campus


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ More open season on Jews, cough, Israelis]

Dream Trip to German Soccer Stadium for Israeli Kids Ends in Antisemitic ‘Humiliation’ on Bus Going Home


----------



## PredFan

a loss for words said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> The chip that powers your computer you use and your cell phone.  If you want to boycott Israel for real, you would. be using an abacus and two tin cans and a string
Click to expand...


I understand. I not only don’t want to boycott Israel, I am actively supporting them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Intersectional, Antisemitic ‘Deadly Exchange’ Campaign Comes to Campus


----------



## Sixties Fan

Policy change comes as part of court settlement with a dozen American Jewish plaintiffs; company says it will donate any West Bank profits to humanitarian groups

Airbnb to cancel its ban on West Bank settlement listings


----------



## Sixties Fan

About 50 students and community members ultimately protested a panel organized on campus to discuss, in part, “the differences between anti-zionism and anti-semitism,” which they claimed deliberately excluded voices representative of the Jewish community.

“[Only] those espousing the Palestinian point of view were given the opportunity to speak,” Molly Sugarman, WFU Hillel president, told The Algemeiner of the panel, after expressing disappointment at seeing “such a blatant display of antisemitism” throughout the week. “Members of Hillel and the mainstream Jewish community who tried to voice a different perspective were ignored or dismissed. Our hopes for a balanced and inclusive approach were dashed and instead replaced by a largely prejudicial view about Jews and about Israel.”

Jewish, Zionist Students Speak Out Over Divisive ‘Apartheid Week’ Campaign Targeting Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

A guest speaker for the South African Union of Jewish Students (SAUJS) at the Israeli Apartheid Week (IAW) was escorted off the Wits University campus on Thursday, April 4, after it was found that she is a soldier.

Ashager Araro, a well-known Israeli-Ethiopian Zionist and reserve soldier of the Israeli Defence Forces left the campus surrounded by private security after supporters of the Palestinian Solidarity Committee (PSC) confronted her about her military role.

PSC and SAUJS supporters found themselves in a heated and tense exchange over Araro as both groups of students converged on the piazza in front of the Chamber of Mines building.

“You guys are letting soldiers on to our campus now, we’ll note this,” said a Palestinian supporter to Jabu Mashinini, senior programme adviser for student governance, in reference to Araro.
-------------
Apparently, both the Jewish/Zionist students and the Israel haters had informally agreed that no military personnel would be allowed to participate.

But explicitly supporting terrorist is perfectly fine.

In this video you can see a prominent member of the  #BDS movement yelling that he "supports #Hamas" 

Tell me one more time how #BDS promotes peace #noplaceforhate

Ashager Araro (@AshagerAraro) | Twitter

Look how upset these people are at a proud, black Jewish Zionist woman. This anger in the video has nothing to do with  "justice" or supporting Palestinians - it is pure hate that someone who passes all the intersectionality victimhood rules disagrees with them.

Previous years of IAW and Wits had actual violence and antisemitism against the Jewish and pro-Israel students, with no consequences. Showing the flag of Hezbollah, a terror group whose logo features a gun, is perfectly fine.


(full article online)

"Israel Apartheid Week" at Wits University can have antisemitism and support for terrorists - but a female Ethiopian Israeli reservist is not acceptable ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> About 50 students and community members ultimately protested a panel organized on campus to discuss, in part, “the differences between anti-zionism and anti-semitism,” which they claimed deliberately excluded voices representative of the Jewish community.
> 
> “[Only] those espousing the Palestinian point of view were given the opportunity to speak,” Molly Sugarman, WFU Hillel president, told The Algemeiner of the panel, after expressing disappointment at seeing “such a blatant display of antisemitism” throughout the week. “Members of Hillel and the mainstream Jewish community who tried to voice a different perspective were ignored or dismissed. Our hopes for a balanced and inclusive approach were dashed and instead replaced by a largely prejudicial view about Jews and about Israel.”
> 
> Jewish, Zionist Students Speak Out Over Divisive ‘Apartheid Week’ Campaign Targeting Israel


WOW, so many anti Semite cards.

Like they are trying to sell something. And play a few terrorist cards to fill in the propaganda.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Mort Klein Testimony at House Hearing on Hate Crimes


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is a clear correlation between anti-Israel activity and antisemitic activity on campuses, and some of the Jewish students at the meeting mentioned the fear they feel.

UC Santa Barbara is the only University of California school whose students did not pass a BDS resolution. 

(full article online)

UC Santa Barbara students defeat BDS - but antisemitism is a  real issue there ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The biggest victims of AirBnB's not discriminating against Jews in Judea/Samaria aren't Palestinians - but @Amnesty anti-Israel activists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cornell’s Anti-Israel Divestment Resolution Is Full of Lies, Slanders, and Inaccuracies


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and UAE Fly Together in Joint Aerial Exercise in Greece - The Tower


----------



## Sixties Fan

04/11 Links Pt1: Israel's Beresheet set to make history, land on moon today; Benjamin Netanyahu Wins Elections because—to Most Israelis—He’s Right about What Matters ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

European Court of Justice Hears Case Over Labeling Wine From West Bank and Golan


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We’re gonna show the world that no one can wipe out Israel. Not now, not ever,” Sasson told The Algemeiner. “Like a warrior who goes to war, he doesn’t think about the other things, he just goes to fight and do his best. We know how to manage our emotions and just focus on winning. That’s the most important” — to which Palchick added, “that’s the reason why we are going through all this.”

Muki and Palchick made international headlines when they individually won gold medals at the Abu Dhabi Grand Slam in October 2018, which led to the playing of the Israeli national anthem, “Hatikvah,” for the first time in history at the competition. Afterwards Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu called Muki to congratulate him on his victory and for advancing Israel’s cause around the world, according to the athlete. Muki called the experience “a moment that I will never forget.”

(full article online)

Israel’s Olympic Judo Team Members Say Their ‘Fighting Spirit’ Will Never Be Sidelined by Anti-Israel Snubs


----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany raids offices of NGOs which support Hamas


----------



## Sixties Fan

As I see it: Madonna chooses freedom singing at Eurovision


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jeremy Corbyn defended eight primary schools’ plans to send children to “unbiased” festival featuring vandal who daubed “Free Gaza and Palestine” on Warsaw ghetto


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Jeremy Corbyn defended eight primary schools’ plans to send children to “unbiased” festival featuring vandal who daubed “Free Gaza and Palestine” on Warsaw ghetto


Israel's bullshit smear campaign against Corbyn


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn defended eight primary schools’ plans to send children to “unbiased” festival featuring vandal who daubed “Free Gaza and Palestine” on Warsaw ghetto
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's bullshit smear campaign against Corbyn
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn defended eight primary schools’ plans to send children to “unbiased” festival featuring vandal who daubed “Free Gaza and Palestine” on Warsaw ghetto
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's bullshit smear campaign against Corbyn
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Everyone in an anti Semite to that putz.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn defended eight primary schools’ plans to send children to “unbiased” festival featuring vandal who daubed “Free Gaza and Palestine” on Warsaw ghetto
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's bullshit smear campaign against Corbyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone in an anti Semite to that putz.
Click to expand...


You poor, dear. I understand your feelings are hurt. While your limitations don’t allow you the possibility of a rebuttal, your usual slogans aren’t helpful.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“It is outrageous that NYU and Harvard would facilitate an anti-Semitic atmosphere on campus by providing a public forum for Marc Lamont Hill and Omar Barghouti to spew hatred and foster anti-Israel animus,” said the National Council of Young Israel. “Providing a platform to individuals with a long history of anti-Semitism makes NYU and Harvard complicit in cultivating a dangerous and frightening atmosphere for Jewish students who attend the university. NYU and Harvard should focus on promoting academics, not anti-Semitism.”

“The anti-Semitic tirades and anti-Israel rants by Marc Lamont Hill and Omar Barghouti should automatically disqualify them from addressing students on a university campus,” added the National Council of Young Israel. “Omar Barghouti’s unbridled support for the anti-Semitic BDS movement and Marc Lamont Hill’s blatant anti-Israel and anti-Semitic sentiments are beyond the pale, and these two individuals should be condemned, not cheered.”

Last year, the National Council of Young Israel strongly denounced Marc Lamont Hill, a professor at Temple University, after he delivered an anti-Semitic address in association with the United Nations’ commemoration of the International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People. In his remarks at the UN, Hill, a Temple professor, belittled the State of Israel and endorsed the use of violence by Palestinian Arabs against Israel. Hill said that, “justice requires a free Palestine from the river to the sea,” a phrase that is often used by the terrorist group Hamas when it calls for Israel’s destruction.

(full article online)

Young Israel: College campuses shouldn't embrace anti-Semites.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “It is outrageous that NYU and Harvard would facilitate an anti-Semitic atmosphere on campus by providing a public forum for Marc Lamont Hill and Omar Barghouti to spew hatred and foster anti-Israel animus,” said the National Council of Young Israel. “Providing a platform to individuals with a long history of anti-Semitism makes NYU and Harvard complicit in cultivating a dangerous and frightening atmosphere for Jewish students who attend the university. NYU and Harvard should focus on promoting academics, not anti-Semitism.”
> 
> “The anti-Semitic tirades and anti-Israel rants by Marc Lamont Hill and Omar Barghouti should automatically disqualify them from addressing students on a university campus,” added the National Council of Young Israel. “Omar Barghouti’s unbridled support for the anti-Semitic BDS movement and Marc Lamont Hill’s blatant anti-Israel and anti-Semitic sentiments are beyond the pale, and these two individuals should be condemned, not cheered.”
> 
> Last year, the National Council of Young Israel strongly denounced Marc Lamont Hill, a professor at Temple University, after he delivered an anti-Semitic address in association with the United Nations’ commemoration of the International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People. In his remarks at the UN, Hill, a Temple professor, belittled the State of Israel and endorsed the use of violence by Palestinian Arabs against Israel. Hill said that, “justice requires a free Palestine from the river to the sea,” a phrase that is often used by the terrorist group Hamas when it calls for Israel’s destruction.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Young Israel: College campuses shouldn't embrace anti-Semites.


Is name calling all they have?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The lesson from the @Airbnb episode? Ignore @Amnesty's attempts at blackmail ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Documentary filmmaker Ami Horowitz, who filmed portions of the conference before being forced off campus, released footage and audio recordings from the event on Sunday.

The footage taken by Horowitz includes a performance by the anti-Zionist Israeli-Arab rapper Tamer Nafar, who can be heard calling on the audience to “go that anti-Semitic”, before launching into a rendition of the song “Mama, I Fell in Love With a Jew”, by Nafar’s rap group, DAM.

“Anti-Semitism, yeah, okay,” said Nafar. “I know it sounds like R&B stuff, but don’t think of Rihanna when you sing it. Don’t think of Beyonce… think of Mel Gibson. Go that anti-Semitic.”

“Let’s try it together. I need your help because I cannot be anti-Semitic alone,” Nafar continued, later telling the audience, “You look beautifully anti-Semitic.”

Nafar, a former protégé of the Jewish rapper Kobi Shimoni – better known by his stage name “Subliminal” – has come under criticism in the past for his comments on suicide bombers and claim that Israel is a “terrorist state”.

Even Horowitz, who has documented anti-Israel events in the past, was taken aback by the open anti-Semitism he encountered at the conference.

"I heard there was a conference going on about the conflict in Gaza, and my initial assumption was that it was going to be a hate fest against Israel," Horowitz said in an interview with _ABC-11_.

"When I went there, that is what I found, but what I did not expect was for it to evolve into open anti-Semitism. You expect these attitudes from Neo-Nazis and white nationalists, but you don't expect these attitudes in the halls of academia.”

One professor, who was not named, even appeared to blame Jews for the recent spate of anti-Semitic attacks, committed mostly by young black men, in Brooklyn.

(full article online)

'I can't be anti-Semitic alone, try it with me together'


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn defended eight primary schools’ plans to send children to “unbiased” festival featuring vandal who daubed “Free Gaza and Palestine” on Warsaw ghetto
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's bullshit smear campaign against Corbyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone in an anti Semite to that putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. I understand your feelings are hurt. While your limitations don’t allow you the possibility of a rebuttal, your usual slogans aren’t helpful.
Click to expand...

I believe in free speech.

He can make an ass of himself if he likes.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn defended eight primary schools’ plans to send children to “unbiased” festival featuring vandal who daubed “Free Gaza and Palestine” on Warsaw ghetto
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's bullshit smear campaign against Corbyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone in an anti Semite to that putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, dear. I understand your feelings are hurt. While your limitations don’t allow you the possibility of a rebuttal, your usual slogans aren’t helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in free speech.
> 
> He can make an ass of himself if he likes.
Click to expand...


You and Corby have much in common. You two routinely make asses of yourselves.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Who was the PM or President of “Palestine” in 1946? What did their Olympic Team look like? What was their currency? 

Thanks


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycott Divestment & Sanctions: Why Israel is an apartheid state *

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Boycott Divestment & Sanctions: Why Israel is an apartheid state *


Are You suggesting an Israeli id changes one's skin color,
or just projecting You own racism on Israel?

Don't tell me You need help with the answer.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Except that this time this individual was wrong in his preachy and condescending attack on the Jewish state. As several users taught the perpetual Israel hater, Beresheet was the first moon probe – in the world – that was created entirely as a private initiative, without one penny in government assistance. It cost $100 million and all of it came from private funds, unlike Peace Now contributions that come from many European governments.

As to the part about “no scientific contribution” – Beresheet was the lightest moon probe ever – 585 kg. Including the engines and the fuel; it was the smallest moon probe ever – 1.53 by a bit more than 2 meters, and it was the fastest built moon probe on record.

(full article online)


Former Peace Now Leader Condemns Israeli Occupation of the Moon


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turing Award winner Judea Pearl has renounced his status as a distinguished alumnus of New York University, following the school’s decision to award its Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) chapter — which orchestrated an ongoing boycott of Zionist student clubs — for “extraordinary and positive impact on the University community.”

Pearl, who graduated with a doctoral degree from NYU’s Tandon School of Engineering in 1965, was granted a Distinguished Alumnus Award by the Polytechnic Alumni Association during a campus lecture in 2013 and is currently a chancellor’s professor of computer science at the University of California, Los Angeles. He also leads a foundation named after his late son, journalist Daniel Pearl, who was killed by Islamic terrorists in 2002 while on assignment in Pakistan.

“In the past five years, SJP has resorted to intimidation tactics that have made me, my colleagues and my students unwelcome and unsafe on our own campus,” Pearl wrote in a letter to NYU President Andrew Hamilton. “The decision to confer an award on SJP, renders other NYU awards empty of content, and suspect of reckless selection process.”

Pearl stated that his efforts to engage with university officials over these concerns “have been met with platitudes about ‘free speech’ despite the fact that the US State Department now includes, in its definition of discrimination,  intimidation based on race, religion and ethnicity.”

(full article online)

Judea Pearl Renounces NYU Distinguished Alumnus Status as School Prepares to Award Students for Justice in Palestine


----------



## Sixties Fan

First time: Ambassador of Nepal in Israel tours Gush Etzion


----------



## Sixties Fan

The EU Parliament Plenary session on US recognition of the Golan Heights as Israeli territory and the possible annexation of the West Bank settlements.

Some right wing MEPs supported Israeli control over the Golan, although most did not. You can watch the debate here:


The statement from High Representative/Vice-President Federica Mogherini was predictably against Israel - and wrong on facts. She referred to the 1949 armistice lines between Israel and Transjordan as "pre-1967 borders," saying, "The EU will recognize changes to the pre-1967 borders only if and when agreed by the parties, including with regard to Jerusalem."

But they were never borders and Palestinians were never officially presumed to own the land on the other side. The entire premise of the Oslo process was that all the land east of the line was disputed, which is why it was subject to negotiation to begin with. It wasn't a border dispute where cartographers could determine where an earlier boundary was, it was a negotiation over who gets what land to create border between the State of Israel and a Palestinian Arab entity, which may or may not have ended up as a state.

(full article online)

EU High Representative/VP Federica Mogherini lies about the Green Line, and no one calls her on it ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ruba Salih: “Well, the Palestinians launched the BDS”
Illan Pappe: “Yes, not really but yes. For historical record, yes”
Ruba Salih: “It’s important”
Illan Pappe: “It’s not true but it’s important”The issue is who started the BDS movement: the Palestinian Arabs or someone else?

In an article in 2010 for The Guardian's Comment is Free, Barghouti claims the BDS movement is 5 years old, tracing its start to the "Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS" on July 9, 2005 -- a declaration that Barghouti was a part of.

Not so fast.
----------
If Barghouti says that unarmed Israeli civilians are legitimate targets, it is no wonder how violent BDS supporters are on college campuses.

Similarly, the Canary Mission profile on Omar Barghouti features a video where Barghouti endorses "armed resistance." He even goes so far as to falsely claim that such terror attacks are a legal right -- when in fact armed struggle is not supported by international law.
------------
During a Q& at a session at Loyola Law School, Barghouti responded:

 Oppressed people don’t have a choice of where they go to school.The problem, of course, is that the issue is with Barghouti himself, not other Palestinian Arabs. He earned a masters in electrical engineering from Columbia University while living in the US for 11 years - where he travels on his speaking tours. Barghouti does have choices.

Even if he cannot afford to go back to Columbia or elsewhere outside of Israel, there are a number of universities in both the West Bank and Gaza.

Wikipedia has a list -- of both colleges and universities, in the "West Bank" and Gaza.

(full article online)

Three Myths of Omar Barghouti and BDS (@DaledAmos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I think there is something fundamentally wrong with this poster.  Either poor data, manipulated data, of a deliberate effort of misinformation dissemination. 

 ​*(COMMENT)*

I know that the undefined "Palestine" needs no freedom; they already have it.  All they have to do is demonstrate that they are mature enough to responsibly use it in peace.  This is part and parcel of the need to "stand alone."

The sign gives the general impression that Nearly half of America support sanctionagainst Israel.  I submit that the trend is not towards (BDS) but may be going the other way.




[*LINK US POLITICS*]


 
[*LINK GALLUP*]​
I am wondering what the intent was in this subliminal presentation?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Always cowardly, like a stab in the back......and always and ONLY against Israel.......and Jews...... Christian and Muslim learned hatred of Jews at its best.  Exactly WHEN are Universities going to stop allowing these endless distractions to education from happening ?   ]

The bill — backed by groups including Students for Justice in Palestine under the auspices of the Divest UMD campaign — “calls upon the UMCP administration to divest from companies engaged in human rights violations in Palestine.”

Supporters include the UMD Pride Alliance, UMD Young Democratic Socialists of America, and African Student Association, among others.

“Zionism is terrorism,” the UMD Muslim Alliance for Social Change wrote in a solidarity statement shared by UMD Divest, in reference to a movement that champions the Jewish people’s right to self-determination in the Levant.

“This is a battle against Zionism, a movement that does not define our Jewish brothers and sisters, but instead characterizes those who lack a sense of humanity and withhold an abnormal level of nationalism for Israel,” the statement continued.  [ This sentence is a laugh ]

Opponents of the campaign — which last failed to gain SGA endorsement in 2017 — argue that it delegitimizes, demonizes, and applies a double standard to Israel.

A petition promoted by the Terps United Against BDS coalition noted that “BDS campaigns can create a hostile campus atmosphere that singles out Jewish and pro-Israel students, and subjects them to intimidation and bullying.”

“We know that BDS fosters an environment that can lead to anti-Semitism that immediately stifles conversation among campus stakeholders,” the petition read.

(full article online)

Jewish Group at University of Maryland Laments ‘Insensitive’ Plan for BDS Vote on Passover


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jennifer Lopez to perform in Israel for the first time


----------



## Sixties Fan

The controversy has also prompted Rep. George Holding (R-N.C.) to call on the US Department of Education — which allotted a federal grant worth $235,000 to the Duke-UNC Consortium for Middle East Studies, a conference sponsor — to launch an investigation.

In a Monday letter to Secretary of Education Betsy DeVos, Holding wrote that while many community members had expressed reservations about the conference to sponsors, “these concerns were ignored, with no mainstream speakers or panelists included in the three-day conference.”

“Honest academic debate featuring diverse perspectives and a wide-range of views is critical in a democratic society and a central tenet of America’s educational system,” Holding wrote. “However, it is irresponsible, immoral and unproductive for taxpayer dollars to fund overtly biased advocacy camouflaged as academic discourse.”

UNC Global said that it “will work directly with the US Department of Education, if contacted, to address any questions about this matter.”

Aside from objections to Nafar’s performance, the conference was further criticized for failing to include a diversity of viewpoints, with NC Hillel saying last month that the event “featured speakers who demonized Israel for the humanitarian crisis in Gaza and included too few perspectives from scholars who could have provided balanced context and multiple viewpoints on this challenging subject.”

“[C]onference speakers largely failed to address the role that Hamas, Gaza’s own government, plays in perpetuating this crisis by committing acts of terror and diverting needed resources from its people,” NC Hillel continued. “Conference organizers selected largely like-minded speakers, including many who were on record as favoring boycotts, divestment and sanctions against Israel.”

Amy Rosenthal, a former faculty member at Duke University, likewise described the program as presenting “a one-sided perspective on Gaza.”

“There was no mention of Gazan terrorism and the “pay to slay” policy of paying salaries to terrorists (and the families of terrorists) who kill innocent Jews, Americans, and others,” she wrote. “There was no mention of the riots to break through Israel’s border, or the terror tunnels built by Hamas. And there was certainly no mention of the thousands of rockets launched from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians.”

(full article online)

Sponsors Demand Refund After Antisemitic Rap at UNC Gaza Conference, While Lawmaker Calls for Federal Probe


----------



## Sixties Fan

The torch of tourism ignites peace. The greater Israel’s tourism triumph, the more irresistible is the concept of peace with its neighbors because all could gain from working together.

The Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement [BDS] has taken particular aim at Israel’s tourism industry. Tourism accounts for about 11 percent of global GDP and 350 million jobs worldwide—more than ten percent of employment on the planet. In Israel, tourism is more than just sun, seashore, and spirituality; it infused Israel’s economy with $6 billion in 2018. Tourism is also the geopolitical inhalant that allows Israel to sustain its diplomatic and sovereign niche in the world.

For all its efforts to isolate Israel—including convincing Airbnb to remove Jewish listings in Judea and Samaria for a while—BDS has failed to even dent Israel’s triumphant tourism growth. In 2018, a record 4.1 million visitors streamed into Israel from all over the world. Massive tourist influxes are now seen from the Chinese and Indian travel markets as well as America’s Christian community.

(full article online)

Israel’s Tourism Triumph - luxury hotels beckon


----------



## P F Tinmore

Victory for Boycott HP Campaign: Netherlands Trade Union FNV Drops HP as Partner for its Member Offers


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

TA high school basketball team wins world championship with 3-pointer at buzzer


----------



## Mindful

Boycott the matzoh too?


----------



## Sixties Fan

It should be obvious to anyone that while the Boycott, Divestment and Sanction (BDS) movement portrays itself as ‘merely’ antisemitic, it is in actuality a movement frequently fueled by antisemitic intent and often supported by antisemitic individuals.

Although some may argue that anti-Zionism is not necessarily antisemitism, the reality is that the two often go hand-in-hand.

A sensible writer would at least consider the links between BDS and anti-semitism, but alas Michelle Goldberg, a columnist at The New York Times, totally dismisses the serious charges against numerous BDS leaders and activists.

Goldberg’s most recent NYT column, “Anti-Zionists Deserve Free Speech,” explores the downsides of barring a ‘critic of Israel’ from America, and flippantly claims that BDS leaders seek to distance themselves from anti-semitism.


(full article online)

New York Times Columnist: BDS Distances Itself from Antisemitism | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC Corrects Gaza Hamas Error | HonestReporting


Telegraph Corrects Erez Crossing Error | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore

Opinion | Anti-Zionists Deserve Free Speech

Opinion | Is Boycotting Israel ‘Hate’?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> BBC Corrects Gaza Hamas Error | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> Telegraph Corrects Erez Crossing Error | HonestReporting








Hamas kicked out Fatah, the losers of the elections, because they tried to stay in power by military force.

OK? Why is there a problem?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Corrects Gaza Hamas Error | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> Telegraph Corrects Erez Crossing Error | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas kicked out Fatah, the losers of the elections, because they tried to stay in power by military force.
> 
> OK? Why is there a problem?
Click to expand...


Election doesn't mean You can throw the opposition off rooftops.
Is that too much to comprehend?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Opinion | Anti-Zionists Deserve Free Speech
> 
> Opinion | Is Boycotting Israel ‘Hate’?



Sure Anti-Zionists have free speech, they even sit in the Knesset.
The question rather does free speech allow the spread of bigotry, racist blood libels and incitement to violence against a minority.


----------



## rylah

*In First, Texas Divests $72 million from Norwegian Company that Boycotts Israel*

The State of Texas has started to divest $72 million worth of stock in a Norwegian company that reportedly boycotts Israel to comply with a 2017 law. The move is the first action taken under the bill, which prohibits state agencies from contracting with companies that boycott Israel.

Two major state pension funds – the Employees Retirement System of Texas and Texas Permanent School Fund — own $68 million and $4 million, respectively, in stock in the Norwegian financial services firm DNB ASA. A spokesperson for the company denied that it supports the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) campaign that advocates for the destruction of Israel.

In First, Texas Divests $72 million from Norwegian Company that Boycotts Israel - The Tower


----------



## Sixties Fan

For the record, the Israel haters are members of a group called Within Our Lifetime. They are anti-peace and support the destruction of the entire State of Israel – even through terrorism.

(full article online)

WATCH: Scary Israel-Hating Zombies Harass YouTuber


----------



## Sixties Fan

Response – Trocaire letter to the Irish Times


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  If it is Sweden.....remember Malmo?...... ]

Anna, a student at a major high school in Gothenburg, wanted to give a speech on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict from the perspective of the Israeli side of the conflict and immediately started to get negative comments from classmates, SVT reports.

According to the 17-year-old, after teachers noticed the comments they called her to a meeting and asked her to change the subject of her speech to not upset other members of the class.

“Okay if you keep the speech you know how they will react. If they start to react like this before you even give the speech,” one of the teachers told the teen according to the Swedish media report.

Education lecturer Christer Mattsson slammed the school for pressuring the teen to keep quiet about the subject saying, “You have to say what you think and think about what you want in school. As long as it does not conflict with the law and as long as the intention is not to offend anyone.”

“The risk is obvious that the students do not learn how to handle conflicts, but rather learn how to silence beliefs that are not comfortable,” Mattsson added.

(full article online)

Swedish Teachers Stop Student Speech For Being Too Pro-Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> For the record, the Israel haters are members of a group called Within Our Lifetime. They are anti-peace and support the destruction of the entire State of Israel – even through terrorism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> WATCH: Scary Israel-Hating Zombies Harass YouTuber


So called journalist tries to pimp Israeli talking points.

Bad choice to interview Nerdeen Kiswani.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, the Israel haters are members of a group called Within Our Lifetime. They are anti-peace and support the destruction of the entire State of Israel – even through terrorism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> WATCH: Scary Israel-Hating Zombies Harass YouTuber
> 
> 
> 
> So called journalist tries to pimp Israeli talking points.
> 
> Bad choice to interview Nerdeen Kiswani.
Click to expand...


Interviews with islamic fascists are predictable.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, the Israel haters are members of a group called Within Our Lifetime. They are anti-peace and support the destruction of the entire State of Israel – even through terrorism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> WATCH: Scary Israel-Hating Zombies Harass YouTuber
> 
> 
> 
> So called journalist tries to pimp Israeli talking points.
> 
> Bad choice to interview Nerdeen Kiswani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interviews with islamic fascists are predictable.
Click to expand...

Especially when they run away from information available at one's fingertips.

"It is a peaceful protest.  No weapons !!!!  "


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> For the record, the Israel haters are members of a group called Within Our Lifetime. They are anti-peace and support the destruction of the entire State of Israel – even through terrorism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> WATCH: Scary Israel-Hating Zombies Harass YouTuber



Such hypocrites.  They claim to support "by any means necessary" but at the same time when asked about the violence committed by Gazans during the March of Ripping the Hearts Out of Jews, suddenly the reporter's questions "don't make sense" and "I no longer consent to this interview". 

Well, which is it?  Do you support violence or not?  Just own it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Several top Irish pro-Israel groups and leaders have signed an open letter condemning attempts by BDS groups and Irish LGBTQ activists to pressure the country’s Eurovision song contest contestant, Sarah McTernan, to boycott this year’s competition finals in Israel, which the signees accused of “pinkwashing.”

“We believe that in publicly targeting Sarah, and in attempting to [pressure] her into not participating, the letter’s signatories have devalued the battle fought by the gay community, and others in Israel, for recognition of their rights and for respect for difference, not to mention the progress made so far and battles which remain to be fought,” stated the letter by the Irish pro-Israel leaders, which includes Alan Shatter, former Irish justice minister; Jackie Goodall, director of the Ireland-Israel Alliance; and Irish folk musician Keith Faye.

The letter by the Irish pro-Israel leaders added that the Irish BDS and LGBTQ activists should instead focus on the discrimination the gay community faces elsewhere in the Middle East.

(full article online)

Irish Pro-Israel Groups Condemn BDS Boycott of Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## Sixties Fan

You cannot fight antisemitism without attributing Israel’s success under a Benjamin Netanyahu…


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Open Letter on Israeli ‘Pinkwashing’ and True Discrimination Against the Arab Gay Community


----------



## Sixties Fan

Labour MP tweets video of Guatemalan Army as 'IDF abuse,' apologizes


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You cannot fight antisemitism without attributing Israel’s success under a Benjamin Netanyahu…


Smear campaigns against people Israel does not like.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot fight antisemitism without attributing Israel’s success under a Benjamin Netanyahu…
> 
> 
> 
> Smear campaigns against people Israel does not like.
Click to expand...


That's the advantage of your wondrous islamic dictatorships; the dictators decide on what forms of expression are allowed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lithuania blacklists British Holocaust denier Irving


----------



## Zorro!

Sixties Fan said:


> Wake Forest Retaliates Against Students for Standing Against Antisemitism


WAKE FOREST UNIVERSITY HOSTS NO-WHITES-ALLOWED FACULTY AND STAFF MEETINGS: 

It’s to promote inclusivity.  

Of course it is.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Once again, BDS against Israel started by Palestinian groups.  Not against any other country, against any other people ]

Some 650 students signed a petition by #DivestUMD, an initiative of Students for Justice in Palestine. The resolution was endorsed by campus groups including the Pride Alliance, Political Latinx United for Movement and Action in Society and the Muslim Alliance for Social Change, the _Diamondback _reported. A petition against the resolution was signed by 1,086 students. The resolution called on the university to divest from companies doing business in Israel that “are contributing to and/or exacerbating egregious human rights violations in occupied Palestine.”

In 2017, the university’s student government scrapped a BDS bill before it came to a vote.

“We are very proud of the students at UMD who once again stood up against this campaign of hatred and propaganda,” Rena Nasar, managing director of Campus Affairs at StandWithUs, said in a statement. “BDS has no place on campus and has only served to divide students and damage efforts to bring Israelis and Palestinians together.”

(full article online)

University of Maryland student gov't rejects BDS resolution


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel launches investor visas for US citizens


----------



## Sixties Fan

DePaul students: Censure 'immoral' prof for 'annexation' op-ed


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel announces its participation in World Expo 2020 in Dubai


----------



## Sixties Fan

Facebook Forms New AI Team In Israel R&D Center | Technology News


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Judge temporarily blocks enforcement of Texas law banning contractors from boycotting Israel*
The order came in a case brought by a Pflugerville school speech pathologist who was told she could only continue her contract work if she promised not to boycott Israel.






Bahia Amawi, a contractor with the Pflugerville ISD, sued after she was told she must sign a pledge not to boycott Israel in order to continue working for the district.  Bob Daemmrich for The Texas Tribune

A federal judge temporarily blocked the enforcement Thursday of a state law that prohibits government agencies in Texas from doing business with contractors who are boycotting Israel.

U.S. District Judge Robert Pitman issued an injunction against the law, saying it threatens to suppress unpopular ideas and manipulates “the public debate through coercion rather than persuasion.”

"This the First Amendment does not allow," he wrote.

Judge temporarily blocks enforcement of Texas law banning contractors from boycotting Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

*‘God is great’: For the third time, a federal judge blocks an Israel boycott ban on First Amendment grounds*

His decision is in line with a similar judgment last September, when a federal judge in Arizona said the state could not require companies to submit a written pledge attesting that they were not boycotting Israel. That decision followed an opinion in January 2018 from a federal judge in Kansas, who ruled for the first time that enforcing a state provision requiring contractors to sign a no-boycott certification violated expressive rights guaranteed under the First Amendment.

*https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...iq_8DyB_suHorO3idQBhOk&utm_term=.fa2a5bdf73c5*


----------



## Synthaholic

How do “conservatives” argue that government can’t tell you what to buy when it comes to healthcare, then turn around and try to use government to tell you what you must buy when it comes to boycotting Israel?


----------



## Hollie

*BDS FAIL: Anti-Israel Congresswoman Used Israeli Company to Help Build Her Campaign
*
BDS FAIL: Anti-Israel Congresswoman Used Israeli Company to Help Build Her Campaign

Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) is the United States' first Palestinian-American congresswomen and a proud supporter of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS)movement against Israel.

However, a new report from the Israel Advocacy Movement suggests Tlaib doesn't always put her money where her mouth is when it comes to BDS.

In a video, Israel Advocacy Movement founder Joseph Cohen pointed out that Tlaib used the incredibly successful Israeli company Wix to build her campaign website.


----------



## Synthaholic

Hollie said:


> *BDS FAIL: Anti-Israel Congresswoman Used Israeli Company to Help Build Her Campaign
> *
> BDS FAIL: Anti-Israel Congresswoman Used Israeli Company to Help Build Her Campaign
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) is the United States' first Palestinian-American congresswomen and a proud supporter of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS)movement against Israel.
> 
> However, a new report from the Israel Advocacy Movement suggests Tlaib doesn't always put her money where her mouth is when it comes to BDS.
> 
> In a video, Israel Advocacy Movement founder Joseph Cohen pointed out that Tlaib used the incredibly successful Israeli company Wix to build her campaign website.


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> How do “conservatives” argue that government can’t tell you what to buy when it comes to healthcare, then turn around and try to use government to tell you what you must buy when it comes to boycotting Israel?


*bump* for the “conservative” intellectuals here on USMB.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



I wasn’t aware that the British government attempted to smear BDS.

Link?

I think this is just another of your frantic, juvenile outbursts as an attempt to promote your Jew hatreds.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Paratroopers sing 'Hatikva' in Germany


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Canada’s CBC, the mayor’s office issued a statement saying that Mayor Brian Bowman “does not feel it is appropriate to provide this individual a public platform to further propagate antisemitic views and hate.”

Bowman commented further on Tuesday, saying, “It’s less about the speaker than the social planning council providing that platform and the message it sends to the Jewish community and the community as a whole.”

He pointed out that Sarsour “has continually attacked the foundation of the State of Israel’s right to exist” and plays “racialized identity politics.”

“Equity means that members of all identity groups could attend without being harassed or targeted,” Mostyn added. “That includes Jews.”

Sarsour, who supports the BDS movement and believes Israel should be replaced with a single Arab-majority state, has been accused of antisemitism multiple times.

Last year, Sarsour attacked Jewish liberals as “some folks who masquerade as progressives but always choose their allegiance to Israel over their commitment to democracy and free speech.”

In 2017, she made a joint public appearance with Rasmea Odeh, a Palestinian terrorist involved in the killing of two college students in a 1969 bombing in Jerusalem, and said she was “honored and privileged to be here in this space, and honored to be on this stage with Rasmea.”

In 2015, Sarsour spoke at a rally organized by antisemitic Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan, and has since refused to distance herself from him.

Three years earlier, she tweeted, “Nothing is creepier than Zionism.” She later suggested that Zionist women could not be feminists.

(full article online)

Mayor of Winnipeg Calls on Groups to Cancel Appearance by Controversial Anti-Israel Activist Linda Sarsour


----------



## Sixties Fan

Breidert is one of the main leaders of a pro-BDS group in the city of Bonn.

The Vienna based Jewish lawyer Michael Schnarch sent a letter of complaint to the museum's management on April 7."It all began with a boycott, the boycott of Jewish workers, Jewish businesses, Jewish doctors, and Jewish lawyers on April 1, 1933."

Schnarch , who is on the executive board on of the oldest and largest synagogue in Vienna, wrote in connection with the BDS campaign: "Boycott has nothing to do with peacefulness, nothing to do with non-violence.Today, this inglorious role is taken over by the so-called BDS movement, which aims to boycott all Israeli artists, all Israeli athletes, all Israeli institutions, all Israeli entrepreneurs, all Israeli scientists, all Israeli men and women."

Schnarch, who is the only child of survivors of the Holocaust, termed the event with Breidert "clearly antisemitic."

(full article online)

German museum cancels 'antisemitic' event with BDS advocate


----------



## Sixties Fan

My Right Word: Answering Barghouti


----------



## P F Tinmore

^^^^ Always so much name calling.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Global Payment Giants Remove Account of BDS Organization Over Purported Links to Terrorists - The Tower


----------



## Sixties Fan

US foodmaker Mondelēz seeks to tap into Israeli foodtech ecosystem


----------



## Ropey

Israel is boycotting Arabs who call themselves Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Top 10 Quotes from Texas Court Decision Blocking Anti-BDS Law*






"Texas cannot suppress boycotts for Palestinian rights just because lawmakers don't like the message that Palestinians deserve equality,” said Palestine Legal Senior Staff Attorney Liz Jackson. "Neither can Congress, Arkansas, Kansas, Arizona - or any of the 27 states that have tried to restrict our right to boycott. Judge Pitman of the U.S. District Court in Texas got it right: there is no First Amendment exception when it comes to Palestine."

Judge Pitman’s decision, like those of federal judges in Kansas and Arizona, rightly recognizes the constitutional protections afforded to political boycotts, including those advocating for Palestinian rights, and the unconstitutionality of the anti-boycott law in Texas. Here are 10 gems from his decision:

*1. Political boycotts are on the ‘highest rung’ of First Amendment values
2. Speech concerned with global affairs is constitutionally protected
3. The Texas law engages in content- and viewpoint-based restrictions
4. Texas wants to silence speech that it disagrees with
5. Texas is not actually interested in targeting discrimination 
6. BDS does not discriminate based on national origin
7. BDS is nonviolent and opposed to all forms of discrimination
8. The vagueness of the Texas law makes it unenforceable
9. The Texas law is part of a concerted effort by the government to compel loyalty to Israel
10. There is no justification for these fundamentally unconstitutional laws
*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Without fanfare, Australia opens trade and defense office in Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Hotel prices fall as Eurovision demand disappoints*

20 days before the Eurovision Song Contest begins, prices of flights and hotels in Israel indicate that the expected wave of tourists has failed to materialize.

Hotel prices fall as Eurovision demand disappoints


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *Hotel prices fall as Eurovision demand disappoints*
> 
> 20 days before the Eurovision Song Contest begins, prices of flights and hotels in Israel indicate that the expected wave of tourists has failed to materialize.
> 
> Hotel prices fall as Eurovision demand disappoints



Eh, I wouldn't worry about it.  A profit will still be made, huge or not huge.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Wins Medal at Prestigious International Chemistry Competition


----------



## Mindful

Libyans hold signs during a demonstration against the presence of Jews in Libya and the reopening of the Dar Bishi Synagogue in Tripoli on Oct. 7, 2011._(Marco Longari/AFP/Getty Images)

Nothing much has changed._


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Students Supporting Israel, Columbia:

 A few weeks ago, SSI Columbia reached out to SJP (Students for Justice in Palestine) and JVP (Jewish Voice for Peace)  with great hope and expectations of finally doing something productive about the long-debated issue of holding civil and constructive discussion on campus regarding the Israeli- Palestinian conflict. We asked nothing more than a phlegmatic setting to discuss different views and narratives, hopefully, provided by newly elected CCSC. Today, in a public statement, SJP has not only rejected our open offer but also virulently used made up claims and half-truths to justify their insistence on marginalizing and boycotting pro-Israel voices on this campus.


SSI’s invitation to host a joint event came as a result of SJP claiming that they want to promote dialogue on this issue on campus.


SSI took up SJP on their claim of wanting dialogue - and they called their bluff beautifully.

SJP not only rejected the call for dialogue - they admitted that they would never have spoken to SSI anyway:

" Normally, an invitation such as this would be rejected due to SJP’s anti-normalization policy, which means that we don’t participate in collaborative events with Zionist groups on the grounds that such events do more to obscure, rather than expose, the fundamental power imbalance at the heart of the settler-colonial situation in Palestine."


 But then they said that SSI was "racist" with examples that are not at all racist by any definition. For example, "Most recently, SSI hosted a 'social activism' workshop with a representative of Act.Il, an Israeli propaganda app closely linked to the Israeli Ministry of Strategic Affairs and other clandestine intelligence organizations." All of their examples are equally bizarre.

SJP doesn't stop there. They not only say that SSI is "racist," but "We believe organizations like SSI, given their racist rhetoric and their recorded history of harassment, must be effectively deplatformed."

(full article online)

Columbia's Students Supporting Israel exposes the hate of Students for Justice in Palestine ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Anti-Zionist Group at Columbia University Calls for Boycott of ‘Pro-Israel’ Clubs, Equates Zionism With Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and the Gulf States: On the Way to Open Normalization


----------



## Sixties Fan

International celebs slam calls for boycott of Eurovision in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Officials Promote HRW’s In-House BDS Activist


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 1994 Paris Protocol was of course signed by the PLO rather than “the Palestinian Authority” and was incorporated into the Oslo II agreement of 1995. Rowley fails to provide any proper explanation of her dubious claim that “Palestinians cannot import what they like from abroad and are prevented from developing their own products freely” which apparently relates to restrictions on dual-use goods which can be used for terrorism.

Neither does Rowley bother to inform readers that while her quoted ‘authority’ Magid Shihade is not an economist, he is a ‘one-stater’ who co-founded the ‘US Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel’ as well as (together with his wife) another pro-BDS group called ‘Pakistanis for Palestine’.

The Paris Protocol is seen by the BDS movement as part of the cooperation with Israel which it rejects and in 2007 PACBI (The Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel) recommended that the BDS campaign “Build pressure on PA officials for ending normalization with Israel (end security coordination, rescind Paris Protocol on economic cooperation, etc.)”. It therefore comes as no surprise to see BDS campaigner Magid Shihade advocating the annulment of that treaty.

(full article online)

BBC Business ‘forgets’ to clarify that quoted academic is BDS campaigner


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Over 500 Global Corporations From 35 Countries Operate In Israel | Technology News


----------



## Sixties Fan

How can you satirize the absurdity of a leader of the Women's March, a huge rock star, a documentary maker who used to be a commentator on CNN and a sportswriter for a national publication complaining that they are being "silenced"at a public event at a major university?

I'm sorry, but have any of these people been "silenced?" Have they been intimidated into not speaking their minds?

These "silenced" critics of Israel - who often traffic in antisemitism as well - somehow manage to get on the front pages of major media. Their tweets get retweeted thousands of times by their fans.

It is absurd.

If anything, when people point out any antisemitism they traffic in, like Marc Lamont Hill's accusation that Israeli Jews are poisoning Palestinians' water, that doesn't get mentioned in the major media in stories about Hill. He's regarded as being merely a "pro-Palestinian activist."

That is what silencing looks like.

I also tweeted about the hypocrisy going on here:

Upcoming UMass conference with @lsarsour, @marclamonthill and @rogerwaters:: "We hate when those racist, colonialist, baby-killing, water poisoning, America controlling 'Zionists' try to silence us by calling us antisemitic." pic.twitter.com/b7MCu6E957
— Elder Of Ziyon  ҉ (@elderofziyon) May 1, 2019

(full article online)

Prominent, internationally famous haters of Israel whine about being "silenced" at University of Massachusetts panel discussion ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

To Boost Its Fintech Industry, Spain Launches Tel Aviv-Hong Kong Immersion Program


----------



## Sixties Fan

Leaders of Kazakhstan, Democratic Republic of Congo keen on Israel trip


----------



## Mindful

I’m not sure what I find more disturbing: the publication of an anti-Semitic cartoon in the _New York Times_ or the fact that similar disgusting images have been appearing in the media, and on social media, for a long time without causing very much fuss. 

Of course, the _NYT_ has apologised for publishing the cartoon, which shows the Israeli prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, as a guide dog wearing a Star of David, leading a blind President Trump in a kippah. It’s a classic trope: powerful Jews leading the world’s politicians astray. 

But the apology had an air of calculated indifference to the harm that the cartoon caused. ‘The image was offensive, and it was an error of judgement’, said the insincere statement. For me, the use of the term ‘error of judgement’ to describe the publication of an anti-Semitic cartoon is more significant than the hateful image itself. For what the _NYT_is really saying when it uses this term is that the publication of the cartoon was not a big deal.

For some time now, I have wondered why cartoonists, journalists and public figures who describe themselves as leftists or progressives are so cavalier about circulating anti-Semitic images. It first hit me in 2002, when the editor of the _New Statesman_ had to apologise for a front cover which featured a Star of David imposed on the Union flag next to the headline: ‘A Kosher Conspiracy.’ The accompanying article was devoted to exposing the supposed machinations of Britain’s pro-Israel lobby. That the _NS_ could publish such a hideous cover image indicated that journalists were increasingly relaxed about crossing an important line. It was the first of many ‘errors of judgement’ regarding media promotion of anti-Semitism.
Another example, one of the worst, was the dreadful motif of Jewish infanticide that appeared in a 2003 cartoon in the _Independent_. The cartoon showed Ariel Sharon eating the head of a Palestinian baby and saying: ‘What’s wrong? Have you never seen a politician kissing a baby?’ This time there was not even a perfunctory ‘error of judgement’ apology for a cartoon that played on racist prejudices of Jews sacrificing non-Jewish children. 

Instead, the cartoon won the 2003 Political Cartoon of the Year Award.

The casual anti-Semitism of the woke cartoonist


----------



## Mindful

As Israel’s annual Holocaust Remembrance Day commemorations got underway on Wednesday night, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu warned of the danger still posed by antisemitism across the globe.

“The radical right, the radical left and radical Islam agree only on one thing — hatred of Jews,” Netanyahu said in his speech at an official state ceremony at Yad Vashem in Jerusalem.

The prime minister made an apparent reference to the recent controversy surrounding a cartoon published in the international edition of _The New York Times _that was widely condemned as antisemitic.

“The publication of caricatures of hate toward Israel undermines the legitimacy of the Jewish state,” he said.

Netanyahu also called for more international pressure on the regime in Tehran,

As Holocaust Remembrance Day Begins, Netanyahu Warns of Danger Still Posed by Antisemitism Worldwide


----------



## Mindful

Nothing much has changed since the Middle Ages.

Primitive.


----------



## Sixties Fan

President of Congo Accepts Invitation to Visit Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is true. People who might be related to terrorists are subject to additional screening. This is true in every country on the planet - for example, in France in 2015 some 1000 people were refused entry in a mere two week period in 2015 because of suspicion of terror ties. That's far more than Israel ever has barred. The vast majority of people detained at Israel's airport are ultimately allowed in, and no student who wants to study in Israel has been stopped as far as I can tell. (One was denied entry and the decision was reversed.)

What about denying entry to people based on their political beliefs? The UK does it all the time. Wikipedia has a page of people refused entry to the UK for their political beliefs, from Pamela Geller to Louis Farrakhan.

Needless to say, this NYU department isn't boycotting the UK or France.

The real hypocrisy comes from the fact that the only people Israel bans are people who support BDS - and any supporter of BDS from NYU would be duty bound not to visit NYU Tel Aviv to begin with! Meaning that the Israeli restrictions do not stop a single NYU student from studying in Tel Aviv, and the entire argument that Israel is discriminating against some percentage of NYU students is false - as NYU itself observed.

Moreover, NYU has a Travel Advisory page for students visiting its campuses in Abu Dhabi and Sydney as well, and notes travel restrictions on students to those countries (those with Israeli passports cannot go to Abu Dhabi; NYU Sydney has a bunch of Australian visa rules to deal with, meaning that - just like Israel - some people have to jump through some hoops before ultimately being allowed in.

Needless to say, this NYU department is not boycotting the Sydney or Abu Dhabi campuses.

The hypocrisy of the BDS crowd is as bad as it ever was.

(full article online)

NYU social sciences department boycotts NYT Tel Aviv for hypocritical reasons ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Anything about Israel must be negated ]

Williams College Student Leaders Deny Recognition to ‘Pro-Israel’ Group, Prompting Calls for Inquiry


----------



## Mindful

Do you want to learn how to boycott Israel and end the Apartheid state that is complicit in the oppression of indigenous people of color everywhere? This guide will get you started. When finished, you will have the all the tools needed to be a progressive anti-Zionist social justice warrior.






How to Boycott Israel for Dummies


----------



## Sixties Fan

UC Berkeley Establishes First Faculty Chair in Israel Studies


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Victory – Judge supports UMass panel on Palestinian human rights*

*“There simply cannot be a First Amendment exception when it comes to Palestine.”
*
(Boston, MA) May 2, 2019:
 A Massachusetts district court ruled in favor of allowing a panel discussion at the University of Massachusetts-Amherst to go ahead earlier today. The May 4 panel discussion “Not Backing Down: Israel, Free Speech, and the Battle for Palestinian Human Rights” will be held as planned, despite the legal request for an injunction to halt the panel, premised on a false accusation of antisemitism against the panelists, event sponsors and attendees.  

Victory – Judge supports UMass panel on Palestine


----------



## Hollie

It's actually laughable when islamic terrorist supporters attempt to  lecture anyone on human rights.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



More of your cut and paste propaganda for Islamic terrorists.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

This means nothing really.  In fact, it places the presenters and speakers in greater jeopardy then you might think.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Victory – Judge supports UMass panel on Palestinian human rights*
> 
> *“There simply cannot be a First Amendment exception when it comes to Palestine.”*
> 
> (Boston, MA) May 2, 2019:
> A Massachusetts district court ruled in favor of allowing a panel discussion at the University of Massachusetts-Amherst to go ahead earlier today. The May 4 panel discussion “Not Backing Down: Israel, Free Speech, and the Battle for Palestinian Human Rights” will be held as planned, despite the legal request for an injunction to halt the panel, premised on a false accusation of antisemitism against the panelists, event sponsors, and attendees.
> 
> Victory – Judge supports UMass panel on Palestine


*(COMMENT)*

The ruling is a case on the merits of "free speech."  But "free speach" does not override "hate speech" or "incitement to violence."  They will have to be very careful about how they make the presentation.  

If the panelists, event sponsors, or attendees present an antisemitic or support for any element considered a terrorist organization, they could be in big trouble from a civil suit standpoint, as well as walking the line on criminality.

"Criticism" is one thing!  Providing a platform for anti-Israeli organizations to promote acts that are contrary to the purposes and principles of "free speech" are something entirely different.  It is my opinion, _(absent all the legal wrangling by pro-Hostile Palestinian terrorists)_ that the platform is nothing more than to attempt to justify rhetoric designed or likely to provoke or further encourage the agitation to environments as a threat to the peace, or breach of the peace. 

They are a platform that knowingly incites such acts as a service to the pro-Hostile Palestinian terrorists, with the intention of - or calculated to - cause further violence.  To somehow justify offenses which are solely intended to harm the Israeli attempts to bring the territory under Article 43 (HR) public order and safety. 

These free speech platforms attempt to justify attacks on the life or limb of members of the Article 43 (HR) forces and administration, as well as, grave collective danger,  serious damage the property of the Article 43 (HR) forces and the installations used by them.

The platform is further, as justification for the Hostile Palestinian terrorists to operate in contravention to the Customary and International Humanitarian Law pertaining to _(just to name a few used in the last few weeks)_: 

◈  Rule 21:  Target Seletion.

◈  Rule 23:  DenslyPopulated Areas.

◈  Rule 24:  Civilians in the Vicinity of Military Operations.

◈  Rule 97:  Human Shields.​
Finally, it would be very interesting to know how the "private foundation" was that rented the space on campus for this presentation.  Who is this  pro-anti Israeli → pro-Arab Palestinian "private foundation?"  What is their motivation?

It is time for the Jewish People, investors of the University, to withdraw their support and the Jewish resources migrate to another Educational Institution.  I'm sure it will not have any significant impact on the University operations; being merely symbolic.

*(REMINDER)*

It was these very Hostile Arab Palestinians that killed Gail Rubin _(another New Englander)_, the niece of U.S. Sen. Abraham Ribicoff, D-Conn.  "Dalal al-Mugrabi” → was a leader of the Fatah (PLO) squad and former advisor to Mahmoud Abbas.  After the murder of Gail Rubin  --  the action was immediately followed by the abduction of a civilian bus _(Coastal Road Massacre)_ and the machinegun execution of 38 Israeli civilians, including 13 children. The Fatah _[faction of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)]_ terrorist raid was lead by Dalal al-Maghribi _(BTW: a former senior adviser to the man who would become the Palestinian Authority Chairman → Mahmoud Abbas)_; she is celebrated as a martyr -- in which Arab Palestinians commemorated by naming a public square, a couple of schools, a computer center, a soccer tournament, and a summer camp.

They are terrorists...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, et al,

Do you really think that the impact of the of a boycott by the lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, queer, and  intersex, lobby is going to be that significant?



Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of your cut and paste propaganda for Islamic terrorists.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*



*• Meet the acts competing in the Eurovision Song Contest 2019 •*
I think there are less than 400 tickets for the 18 May Grand Final left to be sold.  There are only 13 tickets left for the 16 May Semi-Final.  There are less than 15 tickets remaining for the 14 May first Semi-Final round. 

I can't help by think that plastering this PACBI leaflet around is just another case of misinformation.  I mean honestly, this is so easy to intelligently counter in terms of real numbers, it is pathetic.  It only diminishes any legitimate criticism that the PACBI might make in the future.  _(Not that they have the greatest reputation to begin with.) _

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This means nothing really.  In fact, it places the presenters and speakers in greater jeopardy then you might think.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory – Judge supports UMass panel on Palestinian human rights*
> 
> *“There simply cannot be a First Amendment exception when it comes to Palestine.”*
> 
> (Boston, MA) May 2, 2019:
> A Massachusetts district court ruled in favor of allowing a panel discussion at the University of Massachusetts-Amherst to go ahead earlier today. The May 4 panel discussion “Not Backing Down: Israel, Free Speech, and the Battle for Palestinian Human Rights” will be held as planned, despite the legal request for an injunction to halt the panel, premised on a false accusation of antisemitism against the panelists, event sponsors, and attendees.
> 
> Victory – Judge supports UMass panel on Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The ruling is a case on the merits of "free speech."  But "free speach" does not override "hate speech" or "incitement to violence."  They will have to be very careful about how they make the presentation.
> 
> If the panelists, event sponsors, or attendees present an antisemitic or support for any element considered a terrorist organization, they could be in big trouble from a civil suit standpoint, as well as walking the line on criminality.
> 
> "Criticism" is one thing!  Providing a platform for anti-Israeli organizations to promote acts that are contrary to the purposes and principles of "free speech" are something entirely different.  It is my opinion, _(absent all the legal wrangling by pro-Hostile Palestinian terrorists)_ that the platform is nothing more than to attempt to justify rhetoric designed or likely to provoke or further encourage the agitation to environments as a threat to the peace, or breach of the peace.
> 
> They are a platform that knowingly incites such acts as a service to the pro-Hostile Palestinian terrorists, with the intention of - or calculated to - cause further violence.  To somehow justify offenses which are solely intended to harm the Israeli attempts to bring the territory under Article 43 (HR) public order and safety.
> 
> These free speech platforms attempt to justify attacks on the life or limb of members of the Article 43 (HR) forces and administration, as well as, grave collective danger,  serious damage the property of the Article 43 (HR) forces and the installations used by them.
> 
> The platform is further, as justification for the Hostile Palestinian terrorists to operate in contravention to the Customary and International Humanitarian Law pertaining to _(just to name a few used in the last few weeks)_:
> 
> ◈  Rule 21:  Target Seletion.
> 
> ◈  Rule 23:  DenslyPopulated Areas.
> 
> ◈  Rule 24:  Civilians in the Vicinity of Military Operations.
> 
> ◈  Rule 97:  Human Shields.​
> Finally, it would be very interesting to know how the "private foundation" was that rented the space on campus for this presentation.  Who is this  pro-anti Israeli → pro-Arab Palestinian "private foundation?"  What is their motivation?
> 
> It is time for the Jewish People, investors of the University, to withdraw their support and the Jewish resources migrate to another Educational Institution.  I'm sure it will not have any significant impact on the University operations; being merely symbolic.
> 
> *(REMINDER)*
> 
> It was these very Hostile Arab Palestinians that killed Gail Rubin _(another New Englander)_, the niece of U.S. Sen. Abraham Ribicoff, D-Conn.  "Dalal al-Mugrabi” → was a leader of the Fatah (PLO) squad and former advisor to Mahmoud Abbas.  After the murder of Gail Rubin  --  the action was immediately followed by the abduction of a civilian bus _(Coastal Road Massacre)_ and the machinegun execution of 38 Israeli civilians, including 13 children. The Fatah _[faction of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)]_ terrorist raid was lead by Dalal al-Maghribi _(BTW: a former senior adviser to the man who would become the Palestinian Authority Chairman → Mahmoud Abbas)_; she is celebrated as a martyr -- in which Arab Palestinians commemorated by naming a public square, a couple of schools, a computer center, a soccer tournament, and a summer camp.
> 
> They are terrorists...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Load of hooey. I have seen many panel discussions and none of them have any of the bullshit you spout.

You are just slinging poo and calling names.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

You are just not paying attention.



P F Tinmore said:


> Load of hooey. I have seen many panel discussions and none of them have any of the bullshit you spout.
> 
> You are just slinging poo and calling names.


*(COMMENT)*

Any panel discussion that essentially sanctions armed struggle is a step to incitement.  When the panel does that, it is saying that it is lawful for the Arab Palestinians to uses the force of arms against the Israelis.   

The incitement is a violation of international law and the act itself is a violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just not paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Load of hooey. I have seen many panel discussions and none of them have any of the bullshit you spout.
> 
> You are just slinging poo and calling names.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Any panel discussion that essentially sanctions armed struggle is a step to incitement.  When the panel does that, it is saying that it is lawful for the Arab Palestinians to uses the force of arms against the Israelis.
> 
> The incitement is a violation of international law and the act itself is a violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.



Not true, of course. All people have the right to self defense.

I haven't seen any panel discussions where they promoted violence.

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just not paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Load of hooey. I have seen many panel discussions and none of them have any of the bullshit you spout.
> 
> You are just slinging poo and calling names.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Any panel discussion that essentially sanctions armed struggle is a step to incitement.  When the panel does that, it is saying that it is lawful for the Arab Palestinians to uses the force of arms against the Israelis.
> 
> The incitement is a violation of international law and the act itself is a violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true, of course. All people have the right to self defense.
> 
> I haven't seen any panel discussions where they promoted violence.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Do you pay attention to the confused ramblings you dump into threads?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just not paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Load of hooey. I have seen many panel discussions and none of them have any of the bullshit you spout.
> 
> You are just slinging poo and calling names.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Any panel discussion that essentially sanctions armed struggle is a step to incitement.  When the panel does that, it is saying that it is lawful for the Arab Palestinians to uses the force of arms against the Israelis.
> 
> The incitement is a violation of international law and the act itself is a violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true, of course. All people have the right to self defense.
> 
> I haven't seen any panel discussions where they promoted violence.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you pay attention to the confused ramblings you dump into threads?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

No link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You are just not paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Load of hooey. I have seen many panel discussions and none of them have any of the bullshit you spout.
> 
> You are just slinging poo and calling names.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Any panel discussion that essentially sanctions armed struggle is a step to incitement.  When the panel does that, it is saying that it is lawful for the Arab Palestinians to uses the force of arms against the Israelis.
> 
> The incitement is a violation of international law and the act itself is a violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true, of course. All people have the right to self defense.
> 
> I haven't seen any panel discussions where they promoted violence.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you pay attention to the confused ramblings you dump into threads?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No link?
Click to expand...


Do you want a link to Islamic terrorists promoting hatreds?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

How foolish can you be.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, of course. All people have the right to self-defense.
> 
> I haven't seen any panel discussions where they promoted violence.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You just did.  You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense."  And that is a green light to violence.

The HoAP are NOT, repeat "NOT" operating in self-defense.  Every act of HoAP violence, what you claim is "self-defense," is  (in point of fact) criminal and punishable under* Article 68 GCIV*.  You claim you are under "occupation."  In fact, the HoAP call the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip (collectively) the "occupied Palestinian territories."  And you call the Israelis the "occupiers."  Well, any attack against the occupation force (ie the Israelis) is a "*War Crime" {Article 8[2a(i)] and Article 8[2b(i)(iI)] page 5, Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*}.

Each act taken against *Article 43 obligations* (Hague Convention) is an act punishable by Article 68, GCIV as a criminal act.

When you _(and in this case I mean YOU personally)_ utter the words that suggest to the HoAP it is somehow lawful to attack the Israelis, you are advocating violence.  It is 100% unlawful for any of the HoAP of the West Bank, Jerusalem, or Gaza Strip to engage by:

◈  Intentionally directing attacks against the civilian population as such or against individual civilians not taking direct part in hostilities; 

◈  Intentionally directing attacks against civilian objects, that is, objects which are not military objectives;​
Any time you suggest that it is somehow lawful to engage in the acts stated (supra), YOU are doing so with the intention of - or calculated to - cause violence: which are prohibited by law → incitement to commit violations under *S/RES/1624 (2005)*.
​You cannot deny this. You cannot say "you did not know."  And, you cannot claim that just because a Pro-Arab Palestinian Panel did not say → "go commit violence" → when they say "it is justified under self-defense" you do so with the design that it is likely to provoke or encourage threats to the peace, breaches of the peace, or acts of violence.  Again, this is, in itself a criminal act.

*(SUPPLEMENTAL)*

I think your Posting #6891 _(just as an example) _is a case where you are advocating that it is lawful to commit acts of violence under the color of law_ (self-defense)_.

You are wrong, simply wrong, and you know it.  Further, you know that the Gaza Border violence is instigated by a "foreign terrorist organization" as designated by over 30 countries just in the European Union alone; not to mention the UK, the US, Canada, and Australia. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> You just did. You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense." And that is a green light to violence.


Why is this not self defense?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ny time you suggest that it is somehow lawful to engage in the acts stated (supra), YOU are doing so with the intention of - or calculated to - cause violence: which are prohibited by law → incitement to commit violations under *S/RES/1624 (2005)*.


OK, so how does this apply?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> You are wrong, simply wrong, and you know it. Further, you know that the Gaza Border violence is instigated by a "foreign terrorist organization"


How can they be "foreign terrorists" when they cross no borders?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did. You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense." And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this not self defense?
Click to expand...


Why do you not understand?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How foolish can you be.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, of course. All people have the right to self-defense.
> 
> I haven't seen any panel discussions where they promoted violence.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You just did.  You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense."  And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> The HoAP are NOT, repeat "NOT" operating in self-defense.  Every act of HoAP violence, what you claim is "self-defense," is  (in point of fact) criminal and punishable under* Article 68 GCIV*.  You claim you are under "occupation."  In fact, the HoAP call the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip (collectively) the "occupied Palestinian territories."  And you call the Israelis the "occupiers."  Well, any attack against the occupation force (ie the Israelis) is a "*War Crime" {Article 8[2a(i)] and Article 8[2b(i)(iI)] page 5, Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*}.
> 
> Each act taken against *Article 43 obligations* (Hague Convention) is an act punishable by Article 68, GCIV as a criminal act.
> 
> When you _(and in this case I mean YOU personally)_ utter the words that suggest to the HoAP it is somehow lawful to attack the Israelis, you are advocating violence.  It is 100% unlawful for any of the HoAP of the West Bank, Jerusalem, or Gaza Strip to engage by:
> 
> ◈  Intentionally directing attacks against the civilian population as such or against individual civilians not taking direct part in hostilities;
> 
> ◈  Intentionally directing attacks against civilian objects, that is, objects which are not military objectives;​
> Any time you suggest that it is somehow lawful to engage in the acts stated (supra), YOU are doing so with the intention of - or calculated to - cause violence: which are prohibited by law → incitement to commit violations under *S/RES/1624 (2005)*.
> ​You cannot deny this. You cannot say "you did not know."  And, you cannot claim that just because a Pro-Arab Palestinian Panel did not say → "go commit violence" → when they say "it is justified under self-defense" you do so with the design that it is likely to provoke or encourage threats to the peace, breaches of the peace, or acts of violence.  Again, this is, in itself a criminal act.
> 
> *(SUPPLEMENTAL)*
> 
> I think your Posting #6891 _(just as an example) _is a case where you are advocating that it is lawful to commit acts of violence under the color of law_ (self-defense)_.
> 
> You are wrong, simply wrong, and you know it.  Further, you know that the Gaza Border violence is instigated by a "foreign terrorist organization" as designated by over 30 countries just in the European Union alone; not to mention the UK, the US, Canada, and Australia.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did. You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense." And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this not self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you not understand?
Click to expand...

Bullshit makes no sense.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did. You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense." And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this not self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit makes no sense.
Click to expand...


Try to offer a coherent response.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How foolish can you be.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, of course. All people have the right to self-defense.
> 
> I haven't seen any panel discussions where they promoted violence.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You just did.  You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense."  And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> The HoAP are NOT, repeat "NOT" operating in self-defense.  Every act of HoAP violence, what you claim is "self-defense," is  (in point of fact) criminal and punishable under* Article 68 GCIV*.  You claim you are under "occupation."  In fact, the HoAP call the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip (collectively) the "occupied Palestinian territories."  And you call the Israelis the "occupiers."  Well, any attack against the occupation force (ie the Israelis) is a "*War Crime" {Article 8[2a(i)] and Article 8[2b(i)(iI)] page 5, Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*}.
> 
> Each act taken against *Article 43 obligations* (Hague Convention) is an act punishable by Article 68, GCIV as a criminal act.
> 
> When you _(and in this case I mean YOU personally)_ utter the words that suggest to the HoAP it is somehow lawful to attack the Israelis, you are advocating violence.  It is 100% unlawful for any of the HoAP of the West Bank, Jerusalem, or Gaza Strip to engage by:
> 
> ◈  Intentionally directing attacks against the civilian population as such or against individual civilians not taking direct part in hostilities;
> 
> ◈  Intentionally directing attacks against civilian objects, that is, objects which are not military objectives;​
> Any time you suggest that it is somehow lawful to engage in the acts stated (supra), YOU are doing so with the intention of - or calculated to - cause violence: which are prohibited by law → incitement to commit violations under *S/RES/1624 (2005)*.
> ​You cannot deny this. You cannot say "you did not know."  And, you cannot claim that just because a Pro-Arab Palestinian Panel did not say → "go commit violence" → when they say "it is justified under self-defense" you do so with the design that it is likely to provoke or encourage threats to the peace, breaches of the peace, or acts of violence.  Again, this is, in itself a criminal act.
> 
> *(SUPPLEMENTAL)*
> 
> I think your Posting #6891 _(just as an example) _is a case where you are advocating that it is lawful to commit acts of violence under the color of law_ (self-defense)_.
> 
> You are wrong, simply wrong, and you know it.  Further, you know that the Gaza Border violence is instigated by a "foreign terrorist organization" as designated by over 30 countries just in the European Union alone; not to mention the UK, the US, Canada, and Australia.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active parts of the settler colonial project. They are all part of the aggression.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did. You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense." And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this not self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to offer a coherent response.
Click to expand...

Response to irrelevance? There is nothing to respond to.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did. You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense." And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this not self defense?
Click to expand...

Because Your enemy is defined by mere ethnicity.
And the mere presence of that ethnic group an act of aggression.

This is not self-defense, but a blatant call to genocide and an attempt at complete Arab Muslim domination over the entire middle east at the expense of all indigenous minorities.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How foolish can you be.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, of course. All people have the right to self-defense.
> 
> I haven't seen any panel discussions where they promoted violence.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You just did.  You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense."  And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> The HoAP are NOT, repeat "NOT" operating in self-defense.  Every act of HoAP violence, what you claim is "self-defense," is  (in point of fact) criminal and punishable under* Article 68 GCIV*.  You claim you are under "occupation."  In fact, the HoAP call the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip (collectively) the "occupied Palestinian territories."  And you call the Israelis the "occupiers."  Well, any attack against the occupation force (ie the Israelis) is a "*War Crime" {Article 8[2a(i)] and Article 8[2b(i)(iI)] page 5, Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*}.
> 
> Each act taken against *Article 43 obligations* (Hague Convention) is an act punishable by Article 68, GCIV as a criminal act.
> 
> When you _(and in this case I mean YOU personally)_ utter the words that suggest to the HoAP it is somehow lawful to attack the Israelis, you are advocating violence.  It is 100% unlawful for any of the HoAP of the West Bank, Jerusalem, or Gaza Strip to engage by:
> 
> ◈  Intentionally directing attacks against the civilian population as such or against individual civilians not taking direct part in hostilities;
> 
> ◈  Intentionally directing attacks against civilian objects, that is, objects which are not military objectives;​
> Any time you suggest that it is somehow lawful to engage in the acts stated (supra), YOU are doing so with the intention of - or calculated to - cause violence: which are prohibited by law → incitement to commit violations under *S/RES/1624 (2005)*.
> ​You cannot deny this. You cannot say "you did not know."  And, you cannot claim that just because a Pro-Arab Palestinian Panel did not say → "go commit violence" → when they say "it is justified under self-defense" you do so with the design that it is likely to provoke or encourage threats to the peace, breaches of the peace, or acts of violence.  Again, this is, in itself a criminal act.
> 
> *(SUPPLEMENTAL)*
> 
> I think your Posting #6891 _(just as an example) _is a case where you are advocating that it is lawful to commit acts of violence under the color of law_ (self-defense)_.
> 
> You are wrong, simply wrong, and you know it.  Further, you know that the Gaza Border violence is instigated by a "foreign terrorist organization" as designated by over 30 countries just in the European Union alone; not to mention the UK, the US, Canada, and Australia.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active parts of the settler colonial project. They are all part of the aggression.
Click to expand...


Such sour grapes. The Israelis returned to the land conquered earlier by the Islamist settler colonial project. 

While the man-god you worship; Mo’, promised you the land as an islamist waqf, that was not to be. 

You still have Arabia.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did. You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense." And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this not self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to offer a coherent response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Response to irrelevance? There is nothing to respond to.
Click to expand...


What you mean is that you can’t find a YouTube video to spam the thread with.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

The inherent right of a state to self-defense is recognized in the UN Charter only in cases where the victim is the subject of an armed attack.  The Arab Palestinians were never subject to an armed attack by Israel.

The International Commission on Intervention and State Sovereignty (ICISS) set-up and recognized some criteria _(originally derived from the Just War Principles)_ for the use of force:

listed six criteria, inspired by just war principles, that would constitute a legitimate (but not necessarily legal) humanitarian intervention: 

(1) right cause, 

(2) right intention, 

(3) right authority, 

(4) last resort, 

(5) proportionate means, and 

(6) reasonable prospects.​
This set of criteria constitutes a legitimate humanitarian intervention, but not necessarily legal intervention.  Which is an impossible distinction to argue?



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did. You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense." And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this not self-defense?
Click to expand...

*(BACKGROUND)*


> The legal skeptics start with the basic presumption that the use of force is illegal as indicated in Article 2(4) of the UN Charter. The only legitimate exceptions to this rule are military actions taken in the name of either self-defense (Article 51) or collective security (in which case the Security Council authorizes the use of force explicitly through a resolution adopted under Chapter VII).


*(COMMENT)*

The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) that are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations cannot be in a  "self-defense" mode because they never had any sovereign control to defend; nor, were they a legitimate state that performed the functions of government.  To this day, after well over a half-century, the HoAP have yet to establish control over any territorial perimeter except the Gaza Strip (after 2005) and Area "A" in the West Bank (after the Oslo Accords).  The territory under the control of the Israelis today, were left to the Israeli Occupation force in July 1988 after the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the territory which the maintained sovereign control over since 1950. 

You are asking the wrong question!  You should be asking:  

◈  What sovereignty did the HoAP have under it control that it is now defending?

....................................._Or looking at it another way_ →

◈  By what authority do the HoAP engage in conflict in defense of what territory?​


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ny time you suggest that it is somehow lawful to engage in the acts stated (supra), YOU are doing so with the intention of - or calculated to - cause violence: which are prohibited by law → incitement to commit violations under *S/RES/1624 (2005)*.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so how does this apply?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Again, not you --- or --- anyone else may make the claim that they have a self-defense right to engage, when in fact, they have no sovereign territory that they are defending; not now --- not ever.  Even the non-member observer status of 2012 does not grant either statehood or any type of sovereignty.

Remember, the Israelis did not assume control of any Palestinian Territory.  It Assumed control _(in the case of the West Bank and Jerusalem)_ territory that was under the control of the Hashemite Kingdom.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## TrueTT

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did. You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense." And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this not self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Your enemy is defined by mere ethnicity.
> And the mere presence of that ethnic group an act of aggression.
> 
> This is not self-defense, but a blatant call to genocide and an attempt at complete Arab Muslim domination over the entire middle east at the expense of all indigenous minorities.
Click to expand...


Can you believe some of the comments from these people?

At what point do you draw the line for morality's sake? Combatants are identified by their uniforms on the battlefield, not their ethnicity or religion....


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

OH, come on --- get real!



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, simply wrong, and you know it. Further, you know that the Gaza Border violence is instigated by a "foreign terrorist organization" (FTO)
> 
> 
> 
> How can they be "foreign terrorists" when they cross no borders?
Click to expand...


*(COMMENT)*

Like FTO's are a matter of perspective.  If the HoAP is engaging targets of any kind within declared Israeli Sovereign Territory, then from the perspective of everyone else, they have become an FTO.

It doesn't matter the position the HoAP take.  If they cross the demarcation established by the treaties with Jordan and Egypt, they become FTOs.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Again, get real.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active parts of the settler colonial project. They are all part of the aggression.


*(COMMENT)*

The Israeli Settlements are established under therterms mutually agreed upon between the Israelis and Palestinians. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

TrueTT said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did. You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense." And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this not self defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Your enemy is defined by mere ethnicity.
> And the mere presence of that ethnic group an act of aggression.
> 
> This is not self-defense, but a blatant call to genocide and an attempt at complete Arab Muslim domination over the entire middle east at the expense of all indigenous minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you believe some of the comments from these people?
> 
> At what point do you draw the line for morality's sake? Combatants are identified by their uniforms on the battlefield, not their ethnicity or religion....
Click to expand...


The comments are usually blatantly racist bigotry and promotion of, what in my view are enemies of the free world, the more of their people they murdered the more support. But that's from my perspective as an Israeli, I'm still learning American politics, and yes the more I interact the more disenfranchised I feel, from the blatant racist ideology and lexicon so openly common in the culture.

In comparison, who can You be racist against in Israel?
There's not much variety of identity conflicts, Arabs or Jews.
Open an American tv, and it's "black, white, yellow, red, brown" clashed against each other and presented as some virtue of being socially involved. A movie I've recently watched, by Dinesh D'Souza "Death of a Nation", still digesting the information, and needs to be researched a bit, but helped me have a more clear framework of the political map.

The question regarding the balance of safety of soldiers vs the civilian population of the enemy has noting to do with ethnic terms, if it was for G-d forbid a dead Jew in Israel, there had to die, what, 10, 100 million Arabs?

The main thing here is to create real deterrence among the civilian population, not to join, or even fight and betray the Jihadi psychos.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> How foolish can you be.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not inherent or legal right for the Arab Palestinians to pursue armed struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, of course. All people have the right to self-defense.
> 
> I haven't seen any panel discussions where they promoted violence.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You just did.  You are trying to convince people that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are conducting Jihadist, Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, and Asymmetric Operations in "self-defense."  And that is a green light to violence.
> 
> The HoAP are NOT, repeat "NOT" operating in self-defense.  Every act of HoAP violence, what you claim is "self-defense," is  (in point of fact) criminal and punishable under* Article 68 GCIV*.  You claim you are under "occupation."  In fact, the HoAP call the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip (collectively) the "occupied Palestinian territories."  And you call the Israelis the "occupiers."  Well, any attack against the occupation force (ie the Israelis) is a "*War Crime" {Article 8[2a(i)] and Article 8[2b(i)(iI)] page 5, Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*}.
> 
> Each act taken against *Article 43 obligations* (Hague Convention) is an act punishable by Article 68, GCIV as a criminal act.
> 
> When you _(and in this case I mean YOU personally)_ utter the words that suggest to the HoAP it is somehow lawful to attack the Israelis, you are advocating violence.  It is 100% unlawful for any of the HoAP of the West Bank, Jerusalem, or Gaza Strip to engage by:
> 
> ◈  Intentionally directing attacks against the civilian population as such or against individual civilians not taking direct part in hostilities;
> 
> ◈  Intentionally directing attacks against civilian objects, that is, objects which are not military objectives;​
> Any time you suggest that it is somehow lawful to engage in the acts stated (supra), YOU are doing so with the intention of - or calculated to - cause violence: which are prohibited by law → incitement to commit violations under *S/RES/1624 (2005)*.
> ​You cannot deny this. You cannot say "you did not know."  And, you cannot claim that just because a Pro-Arab Palestinian Panel did not say → "go commit violence" → when they say "it is justified under self-defense" you do so with the design that it is likely to provoke or encourage threats to the peace, breaches of the peace, or acts of violence.  Again, this is, in itself a criminal act.
> 
> *(SUPPLEMENTAL)*
> 
> I think your Posting #6891 _(just as an example) _is a case where you are advocating that it is lawful to commit acts of violence under the color of law_ (self-defense)_.
> 
> You are wrong, simply wrong, and you know it.  Further, you know that the Gaza Border violence is instigated by a "foreign terrorist organization" as designated by over 30 countries just in the European Union alone; not to mention the UK, the US, Canada, and Australia.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active parts of the settler colonial project. They are all part of the aggression.
Click to expand...



Read - mere presence of Jews is aggression.
Why isn't the presence of Arab settlers an aggression?


----------



## Mindful

*Dear Rep Ilhan Omar: Just Admit You Are a Blatant Anti-Semite Who Hates Israel and the Jews*

BY RABBI MICHAEL BARCLAY 


Someone needs to teach Minnesota Representative Omar  the meaning of Irony.

This freshman representative who spent so much time castigating Israel and repeatedly making anti-Semitic remarks had the audacity this past week to claim that she is fighting against anti-Semitism.  This same woman who continually tries to perpetuate the anti-Semitic stereotype of Jews being money hungry and “all about the Benjamins” has now said (with a straight face) that she cannot fight against Islamophobia if she is “not willing to fight against anti-Semitism.”

In speaking of Israel, she has previously said, “Israel has hypnotized the world, may Allah awaken the people and help them see the evil doings of Israel.”  She has repeatedly tried to perpetuate the stereotype that Jews have “dual loyalty," and ignorantly tried to portray AIPAC as a Republican funding machine even though it is bipartisan, definitely not Republican-focused, and is dedicated to disseminating accurate information about Israel (the PAC's initials stand for Public Affairs Committee not Political Action Committee). She proudly spoke at a rally sponsored by Black Lives Matter, an organization that supports the BDS movement (Boycott, Divest, Sanction against Israel). BDS is arguably the most anti-Semitic coordinated practice since the Nazis and the Holocaust, and she is personally a passionate supporter of it and BLM. And yet, in her speech at this BLM rally, she claimed that President Trump and his allies are “creating monsters”  that are “terrorizing the Jewish community.” Ms. Omar, as a Jewish leader, let me explain that it is you, BLM, and the supporters of the BDS movement who are the monsters terrorizing our people.

Dear Rep. Ilhan Omar: Just Admit You Are a Blatant Anti-Semite Who Hates Israel and the Jews


----------



## Mindful

^You, Ms. Omar are the blatant anti-Semite who continually demonstrates your hatred for Jews and Israel through your words and actions.  The hypocrisy of the recent speech you gave in front of a group that has also established itself as anti-Semitic is astounding and filled with hubris, and an incredibly poor reflection on Congress and your constituents.

Maybe irony isn’t the most accurate word. What you have, in the worst of ways, is chutzpah.


----------



## Sixties Fan

2018 saw record number of tourists visit Israel from Muslim countries


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Again, get real.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active parts of the settler colonial project. They are all part of the aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israeli Settlements are established under therterms mutually agreed upon between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Oslo is an illegal agreement.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Again, get real.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active parts of the settler colonial project. They are all part of the aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israeli Settlements are established under therterms mutually agreed upon between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oslo is an illegal agreement.
Click to expand...


“..... because I say so.”


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

OK, teach me something!



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Again, get real.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active parts of the settler colonial project. They are all part of the aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israeli Settlements are established under the terms mutually agreed upon between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oslo is an illegal agreement.
Click to expand...

*(QUESTION)*

What in the *Vienna Convention Law Treaties* (1969 - EIF:1980) says that it is illegal?

*(COMMENT)
*
The • *(Oslo I 1993)* *Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements* • and the • *(Oslo II 1995)* *Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip* • were internationally hailed as a spectacular set of achievements for the day.  In fact, I think it was the first and only Nobel Award given to an Arab Palestinian; and one of only six laureates for the entire Arab League → to date. 

The entire agreement process was observed by The United States of America and The Russian Federation.  And the Nobel Committee scrutinized the entire arrangement.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> OK, teach me something!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Again, get real.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are necessary, integral, and active parts of the settler colonial project. They are all part of the aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israeli Settlements are established under the terms mutually agreed upon between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oslo is an illegal agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What in the *Vienna Convention Law Treaties* (1969 - EIF:1980) says that it is illegal?
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The • *(Oslo I 1993)* *Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements* • and the • *(Oslo II 1995)* *Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip* • were internationally hailed as a spectacular set of achievements for the day.  In fact, I think it was the first and only Nobel Award given to an Arab Palestinian; and one of only six laureates for the entire Arab League → to date.
> 
> The entire agreement process was observed by The United States of America and The Russian Federation.  And the Nobel Committee scrutinized the entire arrangement.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Oslo was signed behind the backs of the Palestinians without their knowledge or approval.

Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47)

Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC​
There is a list of violations that are illegal with or without Oslo.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Oslo was signed behind the backs of the Palestinians without their knowledge or approval.



Oh hold on just a second. 

Are you trying to argue that it is cough cough illegal for governments to sign treaties and enter into agreements with other States or entities?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*(FACT CHECK)*

OK, We have a couple of things here that you must remember:

The Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.  The PLO has all the authority it needs.

◈  *Seventh Arab League Summit Conference Resolution on Palestine* Rabat, Morocco 28 october 1974

◈  Paraghaph 3, 14, 95 and 134, *UN Document A/PV.2268 sole legitimate representative of the Arab people of Palestine* 14 October 1974

◈ * A/RES/3210 (XXIX) 14 October 1974* •
_Considering_ that the Palestinian people is the principal party to the question of Palestine,

_Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​


P F Tinmore said:


> Oslo was signed behind the backs of the Palestinians without their knowledge or approval.
> 
> Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47)
> 
> Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC​
> There is a list of violations that are illegal with or without Oslo.


*(COMMENT)*

Once you understand that the PLO is (absolutely) the proper authority, then the question is reduced to a matter of:



			
				The American Journal of International Law Page 567 said:
			
		

> •  *CONFLICTS BETWEEN INTERNATIONAL LAW AND TREATIES* •
> 
> In a previous article in this JOURNAL the conclusion was reached, that when the state expresses its will definitely, as through a statute, courts will recognize such a source of law as superior to international law and apply the statute in case of a conflict. Statutes, however, ordinarily apply only within the territory of the state. They are pronouncements of the internal sovereignty of the state. Thus, within its boundaries, judicial practice recognizes that the state enjoys _l'auto- nomie de la volonte_.  A Is there a similar judicial recognition of the external sovereignty of the state? The very idea of international law seems to imply that the external activity of the state is limited by law, but ordinary courts of justice, because of their limited jurisdiction, cannot often consider cases involving such activity. There is, however, one type of case in which they may do so, that in which a conflict arises between the immediate will of the state as expressed in a treaty and international law.


_ [l'auto- nomie de la volonte → autonomy of willpower]_




​Article 47 does NOT challenge the authority of the PLO to enter into an agreement.  It says that any such agreement does NOT negate any benefits of the Geneva Convention.



​
Your _(main•but not the only)_ weakness here is that you do not go beyond the internet propaganda and do the proper research.  Instead, you just take what some know-it-all, with no credentials - submits.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *(FACT CHECK)*
> 
> OK, We have a couple of things here that you must remember:
> 
> The Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.  The PLO has all the authority it needs.
> 
> ◈  *Seventh Arab League Summit Conference Resolution on Palestine* Rabat, Morocco 28 october 1974
> 
> ◈  Paraghaph 3, 14, 95 and 134, *UN Document A/PV.2268 sole legitimate representative of the Arab people of Palestine* 14 October 1974
> 
> ◈ * A/RES/3210 (XXIX) 14 October 1974* •
> _Considering_ that the Palestinian people is the principal party to the question of Palestine,
> 
> _Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo was signed behind the backs of the Palestinians without their knowledge or approval.
> 
> Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47)
> 
> Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC​
> There is a list of violations that are illegal with or without Oslo.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Once you understand that the PLO is (absolutely) the proper authority, then the question is reduced to a matter of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American Journal of International Law Page 567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •  *CONFLICTS BETWEEN INTERNATIONAL LAW AND TREATIES* •
> 
> In a previous article in this JOURNAL the conclusion was reached, that when the state expresses its will definitely, as through a statute, courts will recognize such a source of law as superior to international law and apply the statute in case of a conflict. Statutes, however, ordinarily apply only within the territory of the state. They are pronouncements of the internal sovereignty of the state. Thus, within its boundaries, judicial practice recognizes that the state enjoys _l'auto- nomie de la volonte_.  A Is there a similar judicial recognition of the external sovereignty of the state? The very idea of international law seems to imply that the external activity of the state is limited by law, but ordinary courts of justice, because of their limited jurisdiction, cannot often consider cases involving such activity. There is, however, one type of case in which they may do so, that in which a conflict arises between the immediate will of the state as expressed in a treaty and international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _ [l'auto- nomie de la volonte → autonomy of willpower]_
> 
> View attachment 259756​Article 47 does NOT challenge the authority of the PLO to enter into an agreement.  It says that any such agreement does NOT negate any benefits of the Geneva Convention.
> 
> View attachment 259755​
> Your _(main•but not the only)_ weakness here is that you do not go beyond the internet propaganda and do the proper research.  Instead, you just take what some know-it-all, with no credentials - submits.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.

The main rules of the law applicable in case of occupation state that:


The occupant does not acquire sovereignty over the territory.


Occupation is only a temporary situation, and the rights of the occupant are limited to the extent of that period.


The occupying power must respect the laws in force in the occupied territory, unless they constitute a threat to its security or an obstacle to the application of the international law of occupation.


The occupying power must take measures to restore and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.


To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the occupying power must ensure sufficient hygiene and public health standards, as well as the provision of food and medical care to the population under occupation.


The population in occupied territory cannot be forced to enlist in the occupier's armed forces.


Collective or individual forcible transfers of population from and within the occupied territory are prohibited.


Transfers of the civilian population of the occupying power into the occupied territory, regardless whether forcible or voluntary, are prohibited.


Collective punishment is prohibited.


The taking of hostages is prohibited.


Reprisals against protected persons or their property are prohibited.


The confiscation of private property by the occupant is prohibited.


The destruction or seizure of enemy property is prohibited, unless absolutely required by military necessity during the conduct of hostilities.


Cultural property must be respected.
Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

You need to address that very first line.  All the rest of you laundary list, is political window dressing.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *(FACT CHECK)*
> 
> OK, We have a couple of things here that you must remember:
> 
> The Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.  The PLO has all the authority it needs.
> 
> ◈  *Seventh Arab League Summit Conference Resolution on Palestine* Rabat, Morocco 28 october 1974
> 
> ◈  Paraghaph 3, 14, 95 and 134, *UN Document A/PV.2268 sole legitimate representative of the Arab people of Palestine* 14 October 1974
> 
> ◈ * A/RES/3210 (XXIX) 14 October 1974* •
> _Considering_ that the Palestinian people is the principal party to the question of Palestine,
> 
> _Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo was signed behind the backs of the Palestinians without their knowledge or approval.
> 
> Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47)
> 
> Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC​
> There is a list of violations that are illegal with or without Oslo.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Once you understand that the PLO is (absolutely) the proper authority, then the question is reduced to a matter of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American Journal of International Law Page 567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •  *CONFLICTS BETWEEN INTERNATIONAL LAW AND TREATIES* •
> 
> In a previous article in this JOURNAL the conclusion was reached, that when the state expresses its will definitely, as through a statute, courts will recognize such a source of law as superior to international law and apply the statute in case of a conflict. Statutes, however, ordinarily apply only within the territory of the state. They are pronouncements of the internal sovereignty of the state. Thus, within its boundaries, judicial practice recognizes that the state enjoys _l'auto- nomie de la volonte_.  A Is there a similar judicial recognition of the external sovereignty of the state? The very idea of international law seems to imply that the external activity of the state is limited by law, but ordinary courts of justice, because of their limited jurisdiction, cannot often consider cases involving such activity. There is, however, one type of case in which they may do so, that in which a conflict arises between the immediate will of the state as expressed in a treaty and international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _ [l'auto- nomie de la volonte → autonomy of willpower]_
> 
> View attachment 259756​Article 47 does NOT challenge the authority of the PLO to enter into an agreement.  It says that any such agreement does NOT negate any benefits of the Geneva Convention.
> 
> View attachment 259755​
> Your _(main•but not the only)_ weakness here is that you do not go beyond the internet propaganda and do the proper research.  Instead, you just take what some know-it-all, with no credentials - submits.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> The main rules of the law applicable in case of occupation state that:
> 
> 
> The occupant does not acquire sovereignty over the territory.
> 
> 
> Occupation is only a temporary situation, and the rights of the occupant are limited to the extent of that period.
> 
> 
> The occupying power must respect the laws in force in the occupied territory, unless they constitute a threat to its security or an obstacle to the application of the international law of occupation.
> 
> 
> The occupying power must take measures to restore and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.
> 
> 
> To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the occupying power must ensure sufficient hygiene and public health standards, as well as the provision of food and medical care to the population under occupation.
> 
> 
> The population in occupied territory cannot be forced to enlist in the occupier's armed forces.
> 
> 
> Collective or individual forcible transfers of population from and within the occupied territory are prohibited.
> 
> 
> Transfers of the civilian population of the occupying power into the occupied territory, regardless whether forcible or voluntary, are prohibited.
> 
> 
> Collective punishment is prohibited.
> 
> 
> The taking of hostages is prohibited.
> 
> 
> Reprisals against protected persons or their property are prohibited.
> 
> 
> The confiscation of private property by the occupant is prohibited.
> 
> 
> The destruction or seizure of enemy property is prohibited, unless absolutely required by military necessity during the conduct of hostilities.
> 
> 
> Cultural property must be respected.
> Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Oslo Accords DID NOT undermine and Palestinian Rights.  _(No matter how desparately you want it to be so.)_  The Rights of the Palestinian People were represented in the hands of the PLO _(the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated)_.  In 1993, there was no occupation of Arab Palestinian Territory.  The PLO had not yet liberated any territory.  The Oslo Accords established, for the first time, the PLO as having governmental authority.  And since that time, all the Palestinian people have done is to gradually erode the promise of that government.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You need to address that very first line.  All the rest of you laundary list, is political window dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *(FACT CHECK)*
> 
> OK, We have a couple of things here that you must remember:
> 
> The Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.  The PLO has all the authority it needs.
> 
> ◈  *Seventh Arab League Summit Conference Resolution on Palestine* Rabat, Morocco 28 october 1974
> 
> ◈  Paraghaph 3, 14, 95 and 134, *UN Document A/PV.2268 sole legitimate representative of the Arab people of Palestine* 14 October 1974
> 
> ◈ * A/RES/3210 (XXIX) 14 October 1974* •
> _Considering_ that the Palestinian people is the principal party to the question of Palestine,
> 
> _Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo was signed behind the backs of the Palestinians without their knowledge or approval.
> 
> Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47)
> 
> Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC​
> There is a list of violations that are illegal with or without Oslo.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Once you understand that the PLO is (absolutely) the proper authority, then the question is reduced to a matter of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American Journal of International Law Page 567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •  *CONFLICTS BETWEEN INTERNATIONAL LAW AND TREATIES* •
> 
> In a previous article in this JOURNAL the conclusion was reached, that when the state expresses its will definitely, as through a statute, courts will recognize such a source of law as superior to international law and apply the statute in case of a conflict. Statutes, however, ordinarily apply only within the territory of the state. They are pronouncements of the internal sovereignty of the state. Thus, within its boundaries, judicial practice recognizes that the state enjoys _l'auto- nomie de la volonte_.  A Is there a similar judicial recognition of the external sovereignty of the state? The very idea of international law seems to imply that the external activity of the state is limited by law, but ordinary courts of justice, because of their limited jurisdiction, cannot often consider cases involving such activity. There is, however, one type of case in which they may do so, that in which a conflict arises between the immediate will of the state as expressed in a treaty and international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _ [l'auto- nomie de la volonte → autonomy of willpower]_
> 
> View attachment 259756​Article 47 does NOT challenge the authority of the PLO to enter into an agreement.  It says that any such agreement does NOT negate any benefits of the Geneva Convention.
> 
> View attachment 259755​
> Your _(main•but not the only)_ weakness here is that you do not go beyond the internet propaganda and do the proper research.  Instead, you just take what some know-it-all, with no credentials - submits.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> The main rules of the law applicable in case of occupation state that:
> 
> 
> The occupant does not acquire sovereignty over the territory.
> 
> 
> Occupation is only a temporary situation, and the rights of the occupant are limited to the extent of that period.
> 
> 
> The occupying power must respect the laws in force in the occupied territory, unless they constitute a threat to its security or an obstacle to the application of the international law of occupation.
> 
> 
> The occupying power must take measures to restore and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.
> 
> 
> To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the occupying power must ensure sufficient hygiene and public health standards, as well as the provision of food and medical care to the population under occupation.
> 
> 
> The population in occupied territory cannot be forced to enlist in the occupier's armed forces.
> 
> 
> Collective or individual forcible transfers of population from and within the occupied territory are prohibited.
> 
> 
> Transfers of the civilian population of the occupying power into the occupied territory, regardless whether forcible or voluntary, are prohibited.
> 
> 
> Collective punishment is prohibited.
> 
> 
> The taking of hostages is prohibited.
> 
> 
> Reprisals against protected persons or their property are prohibited.
> 
> 
> The confiscation of private property by the occupant is prohibited.
> 
> 
> The destruction or seizure of enemy property is prohibited, unless absolutely required by military necessity during the conduct of hostilities.
> 
> 
> Cultural property must be respected.
> Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Oslo Accords DID NOT undermine and Palestinian Rights.  _(No matter how desparately you want it to be so.)_  The Rights of the Palestinian People were represented in the hands of the PLO _(the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated)_.  In 1993, there was no occupation of Arab Palestinian Territory.  The PLO had not yet liberated any territory.  The Oslo Accords established, for the first time, the PLO as having governmental authority.  And since that time, all the Palestinian people have done is to gradually erode the promise of that government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Did Oslo make illegal settlements legal?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.



The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Did Oslo make illegal settlements legal?



The question is silly.

Ask your self instead:  What makes it illegal for Israeli citizens to live in that specifically defined territory AND what makes it illegal for Palestinian citizens to live in that specifically defined territory?

Go ahead.  Try to do that.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>




This is a typical pattern of behavior. Your attempt at argument is shot down in flames so you cut and paste some silly cartoon and bail.

This particular flaming, nonsensical tirade makes a reference to something called “stolen land” yet neither you, nor your cartoons, ever make a clear case for any stolen land.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> You need to address that very first line.  All the rest of you laundary list, is political window dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *(FACT CHECK)*
> 
> OK, We have a couple of things here that you must remember:
> 
> The Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.  The PLO has all the authority it needs.
> 
> ◈  *Seventh Arab League Summit Conference Resolution on Palestine* Rabat, Morocco 28 october 1974
> 
> ◈  Paraghaph 3, 14, 95 and 134, *UN Document A/PV.2268 sole legitimate representative of the Arab people of Palestine* 14 October 1974
> 
> ◈ * A/RES/3210 (XXIX) 14 October 1974* •
> _Considering_ that the Palestinian people is the principal party to the question of Palestine,
> 
> _Invites_ the Palestine Liberation Organization, the representative of the Palestinian people, to participate in the deliberations of the General Assembly on the question of Palestine in plenary meetings.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo was signed behind the backs of the Palestinians without their knowledge or approval.
> 
> Agreements concluded between the occupying power and the local authorities cannot deprive the population of occupied territory of the protection afforded by international humanitarian law (GC IV, art. 47)
> 
> Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC​
> There is a list of violations that are illegal with or without Oslo.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Once you understand that the PLO is (absolutely) the proper authority, then the question is reduced to a matter of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American Journal of International Law Page 567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •  *CONFLICTS BETWEEN INTERNATIONAL LAW AND TREATIES* •
> 
> In a previous article in this JOURNAL the conclusion was reached, that when the state expresses its will definitely, as through a statute, courts will recognize such a source of law as superior to international law and apply the statute in case of a conflict. Statutes, however, ordinarily apply only within the territory of the state. They are pronouncements of the internal sovereignty of the state. Thus, within its boundaries, judicial practice recognizes that the state enjoys _l'auto- nomie de la volonte_.  A Is there a similar judicial recognition of the external sovereignty of the state? The very idea of international law seems to imply that the external activity of the state is limited by law, but ordinary courts of justice, because of their limited jurisdiction, cannot often consider cases involving such activity. There is, however, one type of case in which they may do so, that in which a conflict arises between the immediate will of the state as expressed in a treaty and international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _ [l'auto- nomie de la volonte → autonomy of willpower]_
> 
> View attachment 259756​Article 47 does NOT challenge the authority of the PLO to enter into an agreement.  It says that any such agreement does NOT negate any benefits of the Geneva Convention.
> 
> View attachment 259755​
> Your _(main•but not the only)_ weakness here is that you do not go beyond the internet propaganda and do the proper research.  Instead, you just take what some know-it-all, with no credentials - submits.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> The main rules of the law applicable in case of occupation state that:
> 
> 
> The occupant does not acquire sovereignty over the territory.
> 
> 
> Occupation is only a temporary situation, and the rights of the occupant are limited to the extent of that period.
> 
> 
> The occupying power must respect the laws in force in the occupied territory, unless they constitute a threat to its security or an obstacle to the application of the international law of occupation.
> 
> 
> The occupying power must take measures to restore and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.
> 
> 
> To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the occupying power must ensure sufficient hygiene and public health standards, as well as the provision of food and medical care to the population under occupation.
> 
> 
> The population in occupied territory cannot be forced to enlist in the occupier's armed forces.
> 
> 
> Collective or individual forcible transfers of population from and within the occupied territory are prohibited.
> 
> 
> Transfers of the civilian population of the occupying power into the occupied territory, regardless whether forcible or voluntary, are prohibited.
> 
> 
> Collective punishment is prohibited.
> 
> 
> The taking of hostages is prohibited.
> 
> 
> Reprisals against protected persons or their property are prohibited.
> 
> 
> The confiscation of private property by the occupant is prohibited.
> 
> 
> The destruction or seizure of enemy property is prohibited, unless absolutely required by military necessity during the conduct of hostilities.
> 
> 
> Cultural property must be respected.
> Occupation and international humanitarian law: questions and answers - ICRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Oslo Accords DID NOT undermine and Palestinian Rights.  _(No matter how desparately you want it to be so.)_  The Rights of the Palestinian People were represented in the hands of the PLO _(the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated)_.  In 1993, there was no occupation of Arab Palestinian Territory.  The PLO had not yet liberated any territory.  The Oslo Accords established, for the first time, the PLO as having governmental authority.  And since that time, all the Palestinian people have done is to gradually erode the promise of that government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Oslo make illegal settlements legal?
Click to expand...


What illegal settlements are you referring to?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*UAW 2865 BDS Caucus Panel Discussion*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Peter Beinart, Non-Resident Fellow, Foundation for Middle East Peace, engaged Omar Barghouti, Co-Founder, Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement, in a discussion about the official BDS movement and Omar’s role as a leader of it. Jim Zogby, Co-Founder and President, Arab American Institute, gave the introduction.

*NYU DC Conversation: The Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish students stop antisemitic cartoons on campus


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).
Click to expand...

Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.
Click to expand...


To claim something You refuse each time as an "illegal agreement" ?
Typical Jihadi mentality.

You just don't get how foolish is this position negotiation wise, it's just pride for nothing and more nothing and less as a result. Meanwhile Jewish birthrates surpass that of the Arabs and more Arab states openly side Israel.

Then You build a whole narrative on a bluff everyone already realized to be a joke on Your own incompetence to recognize reality.


----------



## Street Juice

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


Netanyahu boasted about having Trump as his little lapdog and said he wanted war with Iran. Today we send an aircraft carrier to "confront Iranian aggression" -- read that again, we are sailing to their country to confront their aggression. I hate Israel. I hate Mike Pompeo. I hate John Bolton. I hate what Jews have done to this country. I hate that we are such slaves to them. If we are to survive, we must end their control of the media by any means necessary.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.
Click to expand...


Meh. Not convinced that is entirely true, but close enough and let's go with that. In 1994 Israel recognized Palestine as a state. Cool.  

What territory did Israel recognize as no longer under Israeli sovereignty?  On which territory was Palestine self-governing? According to the Oslo Agreement?  

Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine but was not turned over to Palestinian authority and could, post-Oslo, still be considered "occupied"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Not convinced that is entirely true, but close enough and let's go with that. In 1994 Israel recognized Palestine as a state. Cool.
> 
> What territory did Israel recognize as no longer under Israeli sovereignty?  On which territory was Palestine self-governing? According to the Oslo Agreement?
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine but was not turned over to Palestinian authority and could, post-Oslo, still be considered "occupied"?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine


It doesn't matter what Israel recognizes.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Not convinced that is entirely true, but close enough and let's go with that. In 1994 Israel recognized Palestine as a state. Cool.
> 
> What territory did Israel recognize as no longer under Israeli sovereignty?  On which territory was Palestine self-governing? According to the Oslo Agreement?
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine but was not turned over to Palestinian authority and could, post-Oslo, still be considered "occupied"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter what Israel recognizes.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter that you believe an islamic terrorist enclave is a "state".


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Not convinced that is entirely true, but close enough and let's go with that. In 1994 Israel recognized Palestine as a state. Cool.
> 
> What territory did Israel recognize as no longer under Israeli sovereignty?  On which territory was Palestine self-governing? According to the Oslo Agreement?
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine but was not turned over to Palestinian authority and could, post-Oslo, still be considered "occupied"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter what Israel recognizes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that you believe an islamic terrorist enclave is a "state".
Click to expand...

What you believe does not matter either.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).
> 
> 
> 
> Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Not convinced that is entirely true, but close enough and let's go with that. In 1994 Israel recognized Palestine as a state. Cool.
> 
> What territory did Israel recognize as no longer under Israeli sovereignty?  On which territory was Palestine self-governing? According to the Oslo Agreement?
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine but was not turned over to Palestinian authority and could, post-Oslo, still be considered "occupied"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter what Israel recognizes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that you believe an islamic terrorist enclave is a "state".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you believe does not matter either.
Click to expand...


Actually, it does. Facts are valuable as we proceed through a logical progression of ideas and events that lead us to conclusions.

Your insistence of some imagined / invented Arab-Moslem "state" you believe exists is contrary to facts. I understand you tend to be averse to facts so not to worry. 

You folks frequently stumble over the facts. Unfortunately, you tend to dust yourselves off and proceed on as if nothing has happened.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Not convinced that is entirely true, but close enough and let's go with that. In 1994 Israel recognized Palestine as a state. Cool.
> 
> What territory did Israel recognize as no longer under Israeli sovereignty?  On which territory was Palestine self-governing? According to the Oslo Agreement?
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine but was not turned over to Palestinian authority and could, post-Oslo, still be considered "occupied"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter what Israel recognizes.
Click to expand...


You brought it up.  What was the point of bringing it up if it doesn't matter?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that no agreement between the occupying power and the occupied can allow the violation of the people's rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Not convinced that is entirely true, but close enough and let's go with that. In 1994 Israel recognized Palestine as a state. Cool.
> 
> What territory did Israel recognize as no longer under Israeli sovereignty?  On which territory was Palestine self-governing? According to the Oslo Agreement?
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine but was not turned over to Palestinian authority and could, post-Oslo, still be considered "occupied"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter what Israel recognizes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought it up.  What was the point of bringing it up if it doesn't matter?
Click to expand...

You brought it up.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is in the idea that there was an "occupying power" and an "occupied territory" in 1994.  There was not.  The government of the nascent State of Palestine, representing the people of Palestine, was for the FIRST TIME taking steps towards self-governing -- notably the ability to enter into agreements with States.  There can't be an occupation of something which doesn't exist (that is a State).
> 
> 
> 
> Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Not convinced that is entirely true, but close enough and let's go with that. In 1994 Israel recognized Palestine as a state. Cool.
> 
> What territory did Israel recognize as no longer under Israeli sovereignty?  On which territory was Palestine self-governing? According to the Oslo Agreement?
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine but was not turned over to Palestinian authority and could, post-Oslo, still be considered "occupied"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter what Israel recognizes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought it up.  What was the point of bringing it up if it doesn't matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought it up.
Click to expand...


Lol.  You are just avoiding the question.

Again, the fallacy is in the idea that there was an occupied territory in 1994.  There was not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel recognized Palestine as a state when it signed an agreement with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Not convinced that is entirely true, but close enough and let's go with that. In 1994 Israel recognized Palestine as a state. Cool.
> 
> What territory did Israel recognize as no longer under Israeli sovereignty?  On which territory was Palestine self-governing? According to the Oslo Agreement?
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine but was not turned over to Palestinian authority and could, post-Oslo, still be considered "occupied"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, in particular, what territory was recognized by Israel as belonging to Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter what Israel recognizes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought it up.  What was the point of bringing it up if it doesn't matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  You are just avoiding the question.
> 
> Again, the fallacy is in the idea that there was an occupied territory in 1994.  There was not.
Click to expand...

Jordan occupied Palestinian territory until 1967 when Israel occupied Palestinian territory. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan occupied Palestinian territory until 1967 when Israel occupied Palestinian territory. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.



The fallacy is that the territory was a State of Palestine prior to 1994, which is the first time a Government of Palestine was recognized and actually, you know, existed.  Thus there was (and IS) nothing to occupy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan occupied Palestinian territory until 1967 when Israel occupied Palestinian territory. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is that the territory was a State of Palestine prior to 1994, which is the first time a Government of Palestine was recognized and actually, you know, existed.  Thus there was (and IS) nothing to occupy.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan occupied Palestinian territory until 1967 when Israel occupied Palestinian territory. It is still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallacy is that the territory was a State of Palestine prior to 1994, which is the first time a Government of Palestine was recognized and actually, you know, existed.  Thus there was (and IS) nothing to occupy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


So, there is no occupation and no occupied territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ look who wants to boycott    ]

PA soccer chief urges Spanish team not to play in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ For how long must Israel continue to take care of those who want to destroy her?  Must have been an emergency since Abbas did not go to Israel the last time he needed health care ]

PLO bigwig Jibril Rajoub, who used to be famous for breaking opponents’ knees in broad daylight as head of the Palestinian Authority’s Preventive Security Force, on Thursday was evacuated to Ichilov Hospital in Tel Aviv for urgent medical treatment. And while receiving the best medical care in the Middle East, Rajoub, in his current role as Chairman of the Palestinian Football Association, continues to exert heavy political pressure designed to cancel the visit of the Atlético Madrid soccer team in Israel for a friendly match against Beitar Jerusalem. The game is scheduled for May 21.

(full article online)

While Under Urgent Medical Care in Tel Aviv, BDS Leader Obstructs Spanish Team’s Visit to Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turning the word "Israel" toxic: The real goal of BDS can be seen in Berlin ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The importance of Swiss petitions, according to Roger Waters ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Former Miss Iraq Dismisses Anti-Israel Tirade by Roger Waters: ‘Use Your Power for Good, Bring People Together’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iranian judo agrees to end decades-long boycott of Israeli athletes


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Could someone please, put an end to the Oslo Accords and to the PA which was created by it? ]

PA demands Israel remove Jerusalem from Eurovision promo videos


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gefen Primo wins the bronze, Tohar Butbul wins a silver medal and the great Sagi Muki wins the gold medal in Baku, Azerbaijan.

Israeli judokas win three medals at Grand Slam Championship


----------



## Sixties Fan

[LOL]

BDS Furious At Website Promoting Beautiful Diverse Sensational Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycotting Kosher food and all Jews.....]

Man asks for kosher food - and airline says he can't fly


----------



## Sixties Fan

US maker of Twix, M&M’s to scout for foodtech in Israel with JVP


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fatah calls to boycott Eurovision, adopts BDS campaign - PMW Bulletins


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Fatah calls to boycott Eurovision, adopts BDS campaign - PMW Bulletins


Yeah they will do that. This is a good one.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany: BDS is anti-Semitic


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The BDS Movement with Miko Peled*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Incitement Against Jews By U.S.-Based Neo-Nazi And White Supremacist Members Of Pro-Palestinian And BDS Facebook Groups


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the Eurovision Song Contest isn’t appealing to everyone, Israel undoubtedly put on an impressive show for an estimated global audience of 200 million.

In the year since Israel was confirmed as the 2019 host on the back of winning the competition, the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign has run a coordinated effort in multiple countries to intimidate national broadcasters, competing artists and spectators alike to boycott the competition.

They failed.

However, with the eyes of the world on Tel Aviv, some media, particularly in the UK, took this an invitation to give platforms to some of the most vicious and hateful anti-Israel invective.

The narrative created by BDS was picked up by the media which attempted to normalize the view that holding the Eurovision in Tel Aviv was “controversial.” The real controversy was created by the media themselves, particularly the British media.


(full article online)

Eurovision Prompts UK Media Hate Fest | HonestReporting


----------



## Sixties Fan

The boycott movement in #Ireland is a minority. They try to convince the Irish media, Irish politicians and the general public that the call to boycott Israel is a majority voice, but nothing could be further from the truth,

(full article online)

Ireland Israel Alliance (@irlisrAlliance) | Twitter


----------



## Sixties Fan

Did the brave "singers" from Iceland make it out of Israel alive yet? Must be so dangerous waving a flag while failing to boycott Israel by traveling here and staying for 2 weeks.

(Full tweet online)

Dr Brian of London (@brianoflondon) | Twitter


----------



## Sixties Fan

EBU condemns Madonna, Iceland for Palestinian flags at Eurovision


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany's anti-BDS measure not only about BDS - analysis


----------



## P F Tinmore

*France’s Alstom quits settler railway, Israeli partners say*

Two Israeli companies
sent a letter to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Sunday asking for an urgent extension of the deadline for bids to build the next phase of the Jerusalem light rail.

The Israeli firms, Dan and Electra, asked for the delay after it emerged that French train maker Alstom intends to pull out of their consortium bidding to expand the settler tramway – citing human rights concerns.

This is the latest sign of trouble for Israel’s effort to expand the tramway which links Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank to each other and to occupied East Jerusalem.

Israel’s construction of settlements in the occupied West Bank is a war crime.

France's Alstom quits settler railway, Israeli partners say


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Apartheid Week - an even bigger success in 2019*

Thanks to your support, Israeli Apartheid Week (IAW) was an even bigger success this year!  IAW featured more than 200 events, across 30 countries, on five continents, all under the theme “Stop Arming Colonialism.” Events included big panel discussions at universities, concerts, film screenings, protests, poetry readings, comedy gigs, street art, sponsored hikes, fashion shows and more!  

Israeli Apartheid Week (IAW) is an international series of events that seeks to raise awareness about Israel’s apartheid regime over the Palestinian people and build support for the growing Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement.

*Israeli Apartheid Week - an even bigger success in 2019*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli Apartheid Week - an even bigger success in 2019*
> 
> Thanks to your support, Israeli Apartheid Week (IAW) was an even bigger success this year!  IAW featured more than 200 events, across 30 countries, on five continents, all under the theme “Stop Arming Colonialism.” Events included big panel discussions at universities, concerts, film screenings, protests, poetry readings, comedy gigs, street art, sponsored hikes, fashion shows and more!
> 
> Israeli Apartheid Week (IAW) is an international series of events that seeks to raise awareness about Israel’s apartheid regime over the Palestinian people and build support for the growing Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Israeli Apartheid Week - an even bigger success in 2019*



Now that’s funny. Copying and pasting from an Islamic terrorist hate group that applauds itself for irrelevance.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,

This article is all about an opposing political ideology on the promotional effort against Israel.  They _(anti-Israel, pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians, BDS, et al)_ have a marketing strategy and a marketing objective.

The strategy is to politically and economically hurt Israeli promoters, and the raise pro-Arab Palestinian concerns to an extended audience.

•  To place a political barrier between the performers and entertainers → and → Eurovision _(an aspect of the enterainment industry)_ with the objective of starving the Eurovision extravaganza of the ability to present elaborate production and thereby reducing the audience attraction → placing a financial and unprofitably strain on the overall presentation.

•  By getting developing performers to distance themselves from the production, they _(anti-Israel, pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians, BDS, et al)_ would have denied the audience rewarding and exceptional performances, making the production less attractive to both the audience, talent scouts and potential future promoters.  This adversely effects sales, raising advertising product exposure and awareness that would otherwise expanding market penetration for sponsors.

•  It raises the greater potential that people would not attend performances primarily because other people → with a growing anti-Israel attitude → are avioding the performances, regardless of their own political beliefs.​


Sixties Fan said:


> While the Eurovision Song Contest isn’t appealing to everyone, Israel undoubtedly put on an impressive show for an estimated global audience of 200 million.
> 
> In the year since Israel was confirmed as the 2019 host on the back of winning the competition, the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) campaign have run a coordinated effort in multiple countries to intimidate national broadcasters, competing artists and spectators alike to boycott the competition.
> 
> They failed.
> 
> However, with the eyes of the world on Tel Aviv, some media, particularly in the UK, took this an invitation to give platforms to some of the most vicious and hateful anti-Israel invective.
> 
> The narrative created by BDS was picked up by the media which attempted to normalize the view that holding the Eurovision in Tel Aviv was “controversial.” The real controversy was created by the media themselves, particularly the British media.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Eurovision Prompts UK Media Hate Fest | HonestReporting


*(COMMENT)*

The media is driven by a number of factors.  But the most important of these is the trustworthiness and honesty:  The Paradox and Oddity:



			
				Business Insider said:
			
		

> The most trusted news outlets in America,  according to a new study from Pew Research Center, are actually British.
> 
> BBC and The Economist top the list of outlets that are trusted by every ideological group, while BuzzFeed and The Rush Limbaugh Show are at the bottom.
> *SOURCE:* Here Are The Most- And Least-Trusted News Outlets In America, by Pamela Engel





			
				Pew Research Center said:
			
		

> Publics around the world overwhelmingly agree that the news media should be unbiased in their coverage of political issues, according to a new Pew Research Center survey of 38 countries. Yet, when asked how their news media are doing on reporting different political issues fairly, people are far more mixed in their sentiments, with many saying their media do not deliver. And, in many countries, there are sharp political differences in views of the media – with the largest gap among Americans.
> SOURCE:  *Publics Globally Want Unbiased News Coverage, but Are Divided on Whether Their News Media Deliver*
> Deep political divides in many nations on satisfaction with news media; greatest is in the U.S.
> By Amy Mitchell, Katie Simmons, Katerina Eva Matsa and Laura Silver



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *France’s Alstom quits settler railway, Israeli partners say*
> 
> Two Israeli companies
> sent a letter to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Sunday asking for an urgent extension of the deadline for bids to build the next phase of the Jerusalem light rail.
> 
> The Israeli firms, Dan and Electra, asked for the delay after it emerged that French train maker Alstom intends to pull out of their consortium bidding to expand the settler tramway – citing human rights concerns.
> 
> This is the latest sign of trouble for Israel’s effort to expand the tramway which links Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank to each other and to occupied East Jerusalem.
> 
> Israel’s construction of settlements in the occupied West Bank is a war crime.
> 
> France's Alstom quits settler railway, Israeli partners say




Jerusalem Light Rail










Hamas, the Islamic terrorist franchise controlling Gaza’istan - and, second richest Islamic terrorist organization.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Apartheid Week - an even bigger success in 2019*
> 
> Thanks to your support, Israeli Apartheid Week (IAW) was an even bigger success this year!  IAW featured more than 200 events, across 30 countries, on five continents, all under the theme “Stop Arming Colonialism.” Events included big panel discussions at universities, concerts, film screenings, protests, poetry readings, comedy gigs, street art, sponsored hikes, fashion shows and more!
> 
> Israeli Apartheid Week (IAW) is an international series of events that seeks to raise awareness about Israel’s apartheid regime over the Palestinian people and build support for the growing Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Israeli Apartheid Week - an even bigger success in 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that’s funny. Copying and pasting from an Islamic terrorist hate group that applauds itself for irrelevance.
Click to expand...


This “ conference “ was held in Ramallah


Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France’s Alstom quits settler railway, Israeli partners say*
> 
> Two Israeli companies
> sent a letter to Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Sunday asking for an urgent extension of the deadline for bids to build the next phase of the Jerusalem light rail.
> 
> The Israeli firms, Dan and Electra, asked for the delay after it emerged that French train maker Alstom intends to pull out of their consortium bidding to expand the settler tramway – citing human rights concerns.
> 
> This is the latest sign of trouble for Israel’s effort to expand the tramway which links Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank to each other and to occupied East Jerusalem.
> 
> Israel’s construction of settlements in the occupied West Bank is a war crime.
> 
> France's Alstom quits settler railway, Israeli partners say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem Light Rail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas, the Islamic terrorist franchise controlling Gaza’istan - and, second richest Islamic terrorist organization.
Click to expand...


Excellent !


----------



## P F Tinmore

And the winner of Eurovision in apartheid Tel Aviv is…


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> And the winner of Eurovision in apartheid Tel Aviv is…



You poor, angry Islamist. 

Lamenting the fact that your Islamic terrorist heroes failed to disrupt Eurovision?

Eurovision was a success.

Islamic terrorism failed. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hollie

BDS Fails to Sabotage Israel’s Eurovision Contestant


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the winner of Eurovision in apartheid Tel Aviv is…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor, angry Islamist.
> 
> Lamenting the fact that your Islamic terrorist heroes failed to disrupt Eurovision?
> 
> Eurovision was a success.
> 
> Islamic terrorism failed.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...


Bothers the heck out of the Pro Palestinian Kool Aid Drinker that Madonna refused to boycott it


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> And the winner of Eurovision in apartheid Tel Aviv is…




And the loser of Eurovision in angry Islam’istan is.....



Netherlands wins Eurovision contest; Madonna flag display causes stir

But no singers or broadcasters pulled out, and only a small crowd of protesters turned up outside the venue.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Sorry, but your view of Arab-Moslem rights that include an entitlement to drive the Jewish people into the sea by gunfire is not a right that the Jewish people will allow you. 

The Islamist settler colonial project gets a big “gee-had denied”.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Wraps Up 2nd-highest Defense Export Year in Past Decade


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Independent Jewish Voices" admits they take direction from Palestinian leaders (VIDEO) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Right to Boycott*
Since 2014 twenty-seven states have adopted laws that aim to discourage boycotts of Israel. At stake is our First Amendment right to protest state policies.

Radhika Sainath

The Right to Boycott


----------



## Ropey

Is that a copy of Mein Kampf in PF Tinfoil's pants pocket or is he just happy to see us?


----------



## Mindful

Ropey said:


> Is that a copy of Mein Kampf in PF Tinfoil's pants pocket or is he just happy to see us?



He needs the company.


----------



## Ropey

Mindful said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a copy of Mein Kampf in PF Tinfoil's pants pocket or is he just happy to see us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs the company.
Click to expand...


He's got enough tears to fill all his faux pas full.

While they tunnel.


----------



## Mindful

Ropey said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a copy of Mein Kampf in PF Tinfoil's pants pocket or is he just happy to see us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's got enough tears to fill all his faux pas full.
> 
> While they tunnel.
Click to expand...


Have you met Sobieski?

Such a delightful chap.


----------



## Ropey

Mindful said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a copy of Mein Kampf in PF Tinfoil's pants pocket or is he just happy to see us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's got enough tears to fill all his faux pas full.
> 
> While they tunnel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you met Sobieski?
> 
> Such a delightful chap.
Click to expand...


Those with no skin in the game, have no game.

They wish they did.


----------



## Mindful

Ropey said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a copy of Mein Kampf in PF Tinfoil's pants pocket or is he just happy to see us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's got enough tears to fill all his faux pas full.
> 
> While they tunnel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you met Sobieski?
> 
> Such a delightful chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those with no skin in the game, have no game.
> 
> They wish they did.
Click to expand...


I had wondered what his problem was.


----------



## Ropey

Mindful said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a copy of Mein Kampf in PF Tinfoil's pants pocket or is he just happy to see us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's got enough tears to fill all his faux pas full.
> 
> While they tunnel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you met Sobieski?
> 
> Such a delightful chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those with no skin in the game, have no game.
> 
> They wish they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had wondered what his problem was.
Click to expand...


He's stuck in the middle with nowhere to go.


----------



## Mindful

Ropey said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He needs the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's got enough tears to fill all his faux pas full.
> 
> While they tunnel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you met Sobieski?
> 
> Such a delightful chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those with no skin in the game, have no game.
> 
> They wish they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had wondered what his problem was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's stuck in the middle with nowhere to go.
Click to expand...


He lost his way in Iran,I think. And doesn't know whether to turn right or left.


----------



## Ropey

Mindful said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's got enough tears to fill all his faux pas full.
> 
> While they tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you met Sobieski?
> 
> Such a delightful chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those with no skin in the game, have no game.
> 
> They wish they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had wondered what his problem was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's stuck in the middle with nowhere to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lost his way in Iran,I think. And doesn't know whether to turn right or left.
Click to expand...


The medes are a branch without a tree.

I can see why he's not happy.

Too bad/not too bad.


----------



## Mindful

Ropey said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you met Sobieski?
> 
> Such a delightful chap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those with no skin in the game, have no game.
> 
> They wish they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had wondered what his problem was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's stuck in the middle with nowhere to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lost his way in Iran,I think. And doesn't know whether to turn right or left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The medes are a branch without a tree.
> 
> I can see why he's not happy.
> 
> Too bad/not too bad.
Click to expand...


The trouble is, he's a Pole. Or thinks he is.

On second thoughts, he might be a bot. He does come over as rather robotic.


----------



## Ropey

Mindful said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those with no skin in the game, have no game.
> 
> They wish they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had wondered what his problem was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's stuck in the middle with nowhere to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lost his way in Iran,I think. And doesn't know whether to turn right or left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The medes are a branch without a tree.
> 
> I can see why he's not happy.
> 
> Too bad/not too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trouble is, he's a Pole. Or thinks he is.
> 
> On second thoughts, he might be a bot. He does come over as rather robotic.
Click to expand...


There's many people who say many things and which are lies. You should know that. The left follow the father of lies and we know that G-d's left hand offers ha-Satan's right hand. It's not a battle between the two, it's a choice between us.

I'm not sure why so many are lost in believing ha-Satan when his disciples story them. Dreamers I suppose who expect truth from the father of lies.

Most of these guys are simply nihilist grifters wishing they had skin in the game.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Guatemala Embassy Move to Jerusalem - Interview With Guatemalan Ambassador*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Winery from Samaria Wins Prestigious Competition in London


----------



## P F Tinmore

*In huge blow to Israel, Netherlands declares BDS ‘free speech’ *

“Statements or meetings concerning BDS are protected by freedom of expression and freedom of assembly, as enshrined in the Dutch Constitution and the European Convention on Human Rights,” Koenders said Thursday during a debate on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict at the Dutch parliament’s Foreign Affairs Committee in The Hague.

He added that the Dutch government has explained to Israel that it opposes any boycott against it, but that BDS endorsement is a free speech issue. Sweden recently made a similar declaration.

*In huge blow to Israel, Netherlands declares BDS ‘free speech’*


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> *In huge blow to Israel, Netherlands declares BDS ‘free speech’ *
> 
> “Statements or meetings concerning BDS are protected by freedom of expression and freedom of assembly, as enshrined in the Dutch Constitution and the European Convention on Human Rights,” Koenders said Thursday during a debate on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict at the Dutch parliament’s Foreign Affairs Committee in The Hague.
> 
> He added that the Dutch government has explained to Israel that it opposes any boycott against it, but that BDS endorsement is a free speech issue. Sweden recently made a similar declaration.
> 
> *In huge blow to Israel, Netherlands declares BDS ‘free speech’*



So?


----------



## Zorro!

Sixties Fan said:


> Rabbi Sacks - The frightening truth about today's anti-Semitism


Democrat antisemitism.

BLOOD LIBELS: California Dems propose resolution linking Israeli government to massacre at Pittsburgh synagogue.

Democrats have wrestled with high-profile anti-Semitism in their ranks in recent months. Minnesota Rep. Ilhan Omar and Michigan Rep. Rashida Tlaib, in particular, have faced scrutiny from their own party for comments that are anti-Semitic.


----------



## Mindful

*Germans get it.*
*Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?*

On May 17, the German Parliament passed a resolution that designates the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel as antisemitic, and said that the government would not fund any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel, or actively support BDS.

Meanwhile, in the US House of Representatives, Democrats do not even want to vote on legislation passed by the Senate that would make it illegal under Federal law to boycott Israel, and grant Federal protection to state and local governments that refuse to invest in or contract with companies that boycott Israel.

“The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are antisemitic,” the Bundestag resolution stated flatly. The Germans know antisemitism when they see it, likening the BDS campaign to the Nazis’ call to boycott Jewish businesses and stores.

House Democrats prefer a milquetoast resolution, as opposed to legislation, which would condemn the BDS movement without acknowledging it is antisemitic, all while throwing in a totally unrelated commitment to a two-state solution. The Democrats’ squeamishness is not surprising after their failure to condemn Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) for her antisemitic remarks, and their continued defense of her and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom are BDS supporters.


Germans Get It, Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> *Germans get it.*
> *Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?*
> 
> On May 17, the German Parliament passed a resolution that designates the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel as antisemitic, and said that the government would not fund any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel, or actively support BDS.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the US House of Representatives, Democrats do not even want to vote on legislation passed by the Senate that would make it illegal under Federal law to boycott Israel, and grant Federal protection to state and local governments that refuse to invest in or contract with companies that boycott Israel.
> 
> “The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are antisemitic,” the Bundestag resolution stated flatly. The Germans know antisemitism when they see it, likening the BDS campaign to the Nazis’ call to boycott Jewish businesses and stores.
> 
> House Democrats prefer a milquetoast resolution, as opposed to legislation, which would condemn the BDS movement without acknowledging it is antisemitic, all while throwing in a totally unrelated commitment to a two-state solution. The Democrats’ squeamishness is not surprising after their failure to condemn Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) for her antisemitic remarks, and their continued defense of her and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom are BDS supporters.
> 
> 
> Germans Get It, Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?


Ridiculous the boycott is against activity not identity.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Germans get it.*
> *Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?*
> 
> On May 17, the German Parliament passed a resolution that designates the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel as antisemitic, and said that the government would not fund any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel, or actively support BDS.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the US House of Representatives, Democrats do not even want to vote on legislation passed by the Senate that would make it illegal under Federal law to boycott Israel, and grant Federal protection to state and local governments that refuse to invest in or contract with companies that boycott Israel.
> 
> “The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are antisemitic,” the Bundestag resolution stated flatly. The Germans know antisemitism when they see it, likening the BDS campaign to the Nazis’ call to boycott Jewish businesses and stores.
> 
> House Democrats prefer a milquetoast resolution, as opposed to legislation, which would condemn the BDS movement without acknowledging it is antisemitic, all while throwing in a totally unrelated commitment to a two-state solution. The Democrats’ squeamishness is not surprising after their failure to condemn Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) for her antisemitic remarks, and their continued defense of her and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom are BDS supporters.
> 
> 
> Germans Get It, Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous the boycott is against activity not identity.
Click to expand...


Nonsense. It’s Islamic revision for Jews. It’s in your Korans.


----------



## Zorro!

Mindful said:


> *Germans get it.*
> *Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?*
> 
> On May 17, the German Parliament passed a resolution that designates the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel as antisemitic, and said that the government would not fund any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel, or actively support BDS.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the US House of Representatives, Democrats do not even want to vote on legislation passed by the Senate that would make it illegal under Federal law to boycott Israel, and grant Federal protection to state and local governments that refuse to invest in or contract with companies that boycott Israel.
> 
> “The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are antisemitic,” the Bundestag resolution stated flatly. The Germans know antisemitism when they see it, likening the BDS campaign to the Nazis’ call to boycott Jewish businesses and stores.
> 
> House Democrats prefer a milquetoast resolution, as opposed to legislation, which would condemn the BDS movement without acknowledging it is antisemitic, all while throwing in a totally unrelated commitment to a two-state solution. The Democrats’ squeamishness is not surprising after their failure to condemn Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) for her antisemitic remarks, and their continued defense of her and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom are BDS supporters.
> 
> 
> Germans Get It, Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?


Democrats have allowed the dangerous infection of antisemitism to deeply infect their party.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Germans get it.*
> *Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?*
> 
> On May 17, the German Parliament passed a resolution that designates the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel as antisemitic, and said that the government would not fund any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel, or actively support BDS.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the US House of Representatives, Democrats do not even want to vote on legislation passed by the Senate that would make it illegal under Federal law to boycott Israel, and grant Federal protection to state and local governments that refuse to invest in or contract with companies that boycott Israel.
> 
> “The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are antisemitic,” the Bundestag resolution stated flatly. The Germans know antisemitism when they see it, likening the BDS campaign to the Nazis’ call to boycott Jewish businesses and stores.
> 
> House Democrats prefer a milquetoast resolution, as opposed to legislation, which would condemn the BDS movement without acknowledging it is antisemitic, all while throwing in a totally unrelated commitment to a two-state solution. The Democrats’ squeamishness is not surprising after their failure to condemn Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) for her antisemitic remarks, and their continued defense of her and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom are BDS supporters.
> 
> 
> Germans Get It, Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous the boycott is against activity not identity.
Click to expand...

Is that why they don't except the mere* existence *of a Jewish state?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Germans get it.*
> *Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?*
> 
> On May 17, the German Parliament passed a resolution that designates the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel as antisemitic, and said that the government would not fund any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel, or actively support BDS.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the US House of Representatives, Democrats do not even want to vote on legislation passed by the Senate that would make it illegal under Federal law to boycott Israel, and grant Federal protection to state and local governments that refuse to invest in or contract with companies that boycott Israel.
> 
> “The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are antisemitic,” the Bundestag resolution stated flatly. The Germans know antisemitism when they see it, likening the BDS campaign to the Nazis’ call to boycott Jewish businesses and stores.
> 
> House Democrats prefer a milquetoast resolution, as opposed to legislation, which would condemn the BDS movement without acknowledging it is antisemitic, all while throwing in a totally unrelated commitment to a two-state solution. The Democrats’ squeamishness is not surprising after their failure to condemn Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) for her antisemitic remarks, and their continued defense of her and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom are BDS supporters.
> 
> 
> Germans Get It, Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous the boycott is against activity not identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they don't except the mere* existence *of a Jewish state?
Click to expand...

The problem is that Israel is in Palestine.

The Palestinians are not happy about that.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Germans get it.*
> *Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?*
> 
> On May 17, the German Parliament passed a resolution that designates the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel as antisemitic, and said that the government would not fund any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel, or actively support BDS.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the US House of Representatives, Democrats do not even want to vote on legislation passed by the Senate that would make it illegal under Federal law to boycott Israel, and grant Federal protection to state and local governments that refuse to invest in or contract with companies that boycott Israel.
> 
> “The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are antisemitic,” the Bundestag resolution stated flatly. The Germans know antisemitism when they see it, likening the BDS campaign to the Nazis’ call to boycott Jewish businesses and stores.
> 
> House Democrats prefer a milquetoast resolution, as opposed to legislation, which would condemn the BDS movement without acknowledging it is antisemitic, all while throwing in a totally unrelated commitment to a two-state solution. The Democrats’ squeamishness is not surprising after their failure to condemn Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) for her antisemitic remarks, and their continued defense of her and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom are BDS supporters.
> 
> 
> Germans Get It, Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous the boycott is against activity not identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they don't except the mere* existence *of a Jewish state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that Israel is in Palestine.
> 
> The Palestinians are not happy about that.
Click to expand...


Yawn.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Germans get it.*
> *Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?*
> 
> On May 17, the German Parliament passed a resolution that designates the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel as antisemitic, and said that the government would not fund any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel, or actively support BDS.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the US House of Representatives, Democrats do not even want to vote on legislation passed by the Senate that would make it illegal under Federal law to boycott Israel, and grant Federal protection to state and local governments that refuse to invest in or contract with companies that boycott Israel.
> 
> “The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are antisemitic,” the Bundestag resolution stated flatly. The Germans know antisemitism when they see it, likening the BDS campaign to the Nazis’ call to boycott Jewish businesses and stores.
> 
> House Democrats prefer a milquetoast resolution, as opposed to legislation, which would condemn the BDS movement without acknowledging it is antisemitic, all while throwing in a totally unrelated commitment to a two-state solution. The Democrats’ squeamishness is not surprising after their failure to condemn Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) for her antisemitic remarks, and their continued defense of her and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom are BDS supporters.
> 
> 
> Germans Get It, Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous the boycott is against activity not identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they don't except the mere* existence *of a Jewish state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that Israel is in Palestine.
> 
> The Palestinians are not happy about that.
Click to expand...


And St.Petersburg is in Leningrad 
Is it mere concept of self determination for minorities the problem?


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Germans get it.*
> *Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?*
> 
> On May 17, the German Parliament passed a resolution that designates the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel as antisemitic, and said that the government would not fund any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel, or actively support BDS.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the US House of Representatives, Democrats do not even want to vote on legislation passed by the Senate that would make it illegal under Federal law to boycott Israel, and grant Federal protection to state and local governments that refuse to invest in or contract with companies that boycott Israel.
> 
> “The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are antisemitic,” the Bundestag resolution stated flatly. The Germans know antisemitism when they see it, likening the BDS campaign to the Nazis’ call to boycott Jewish businesses and stores.
> 
> House Democrats prefer a milquetoast resolution, as opposed to legislation, which would condemn the BDS movement without acknowledging it is antisemitic, all while throwing in a totally unrelated commitment to a two-state solution. The Democrats’ squeamishness is not surprising after their failure to condemn Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) for her antisemitic remarks, and their continued defense of her and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom are BDS supporters.
> 
> 
> Germans Get It, Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous the boycott is against activity not identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they don't except the mere* existence *of a Jewish state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that Israel is in Palestine.
> 
> The Palestinians are not happy about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the mere definition as a Jewish state is problem,
> or the mere concept of self determination for minorities?
Click to expand...


He'll twist that one back to his warped world view.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Germans get it.*
> *Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?*
> 
> On May 17, the German Parliament passed a resolution that designates the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel as antisemitic, and said that the government would not fund any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel, or actively support BDS.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the US House of Representatives, Democrats do not even want to vote on legislation passed by the Senate that would make it illegal under Federal law to boycott Israel, and grant Federal protection to state and local governments that refuse to invest in or contract with companies that boycott Israel.
> 
> “The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are antisemitic,” the Bundestag resolution stated flatly. The Germans know antisemitism when they see it, likening the BDS campaign to the Nazis’ call to boycott Jewish businesses and stores.
> 
> House Democrats prefer a milquetoast resolution, as opposed to legislation, which would condemn the BDS movement without acknowledging it is antisemitic, all while throwing in a totally unrelated commitment to a two-state solution. The Democrats’ squeamishness is not surprising after their failure to condemn Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) for her antisemitic remarks, and their continued defense of her and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom are BDS supporters.
> 
> 
> Germans Get It, Why Don’t Pro-BDS Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous the boycott is against activity not identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they don't except the mere* existence *of a Jewish state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that Israel is in Palestine.
> 
> The Palestinians are not happy about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the mere definition as a Jewish state is problem,
> or the mere concept of self determination for minorities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll twist that one back to his warped world view.
Click to expand...







wash rinse repeat


----------



## Mindful

Fiercely anti-Zionist students have become a fixture on American college campuses. They depend on professors for their doctrine, and the professors are spreading disinformation, as Cary Nelson, president of the American Association of University Professors (AAUP) between 2006 and 2012, shows in his valuable new book, _Israel Denial: Anti-Zionism, Anti-Semitism, and the Faculty Campaign Against the Jewish State_.

Nelson’s argument is simple: If you want to single out Israel as uniquely worthy of condemnation among the nations of the earth, you have to sign on to a series of lies. BDS’ chief campus influencers, including Judith Butler, Steven Salaita, Saree Makdisi, and Jasbir Puar, traffic in hyperbolic calumnies about the Jewish state that are easy to refute—if, that is, one is interested in facts rather than blatant prejudice.

Even more lurid in his hatred than Puar is Steven Salaita, who absurdly states that any Arab entering Israel can expect a vaginal or anal search. Salaita is a self-confessed despiser of Israel who unleashed a storm of vulgar hate-filled tweets before and after the last Gaza War in 2014, and was then denied a campus appointment at the University of Illinois—a decision Nelson endorses, since Salaita in his books as well as his social media posts is a proud hatemonger who disdains the academic virtues of civil debate and free exchange of ideas. Like Nazis banning Jews from the professions, Salaita wants to ban Zionists from the left. Should a university hire someone like Salaita, Nelson asks, who would proudly promote discrimination on campus?

More banal than Puar and Salaita, but just as insidious, is Saree Makdisi, professor of English at UCLA and celebrated BDS advocate. Makdisi proclaims in his books that Israel has no Basic Law guaranteeing equality of citizenship and no Supreme Court decisions referencing equality. He is, of course, stating the opposite of the truth, as he must know. Israel’s Basic Law gives equal rights to all citizens and this principle has often been cited by the country’s Supreme Court.

BDS: The Big Lie


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Belfast councillors ban development boss from Israel trade trip*

Belfast councillors have voted against sending a representative on a business and investment mission to Israel.

Belfast councillors ban development boss from Israel trade trip - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel and the West: ‘Shared values’ of racism and settler-colonialism

Over the last two decades, the boycott of Israel has become a significant part of the resistance of the Palestinian people and their international supporters to Israeli racism, settler-colonialism and military occupation.

The Palestinian boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement seeks to achieve several strategic goals: ending Israel’s occupation and colonization of Palestinian lands, ending Israel’s institutionalized racism, and ensuring the return of Palestinian refugees.

The BDS movement has garnered global support, including from academics, artists, athletes, churches, unions, human rights groups and businesses.

  Read more at  
Israel and the West: ‘Shared values’ of racism and settler-colonialism
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel and the West: ‘Shared values’ of racism and settler-colonialism
> 
> Over the last two decades, the boycott of Israel has become a significant part of the resistance of the Palestinian people and their international supporters to Israeli racism, settler-colonialism and military occupation.
> 
> The Palestinian boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement seeks to achieve several strategic goals: ending Israel’s occupation and colonization of Palestinian lands, ending Israel’s institutionalized racism, and ensuring the return of Palestinian refugees.
> 
> The BDS movement has garnered global support, including from academics, artists, athletes, churches, unions, human rights groups and businesses.
> 
> Read more at
> Israel and the West: ‘Shared values’ of racism and settler-colonialism
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



That’s actually funny considering the current and historical ties of Islamist ideology to racism and settler colonialism.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Belfast councillors ban development boss from Israel trade trip*
> 
> Belfast councillors have voted against sending a representative on a business and investment mission to Israel.
> 
> Belfast councillors ban development boss from Israel trade trip - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk




Business and Tech from Israel | The Jerusalem Post

Enjoy your day.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*More Arab States To Attend US & Bahrain-Led Summit *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Q.Why is it so hard to accept the concept of self determination for minorities?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Ahh. A “Twoofer” video.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Israeli propaganda organization grasping at straws.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli propaganda organization grasping at straws.
Click to expand...


Your hurt feelings being made a public display.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


More of Israel's old terrorist propaganda campaign.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of Israel's old terrorist propaganda campaign.
Click to expand...


More of your hurt feelings on public display.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Israel has its terrorists tour campuses.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has its terrorists tour campuses.
Click to expand...


Link?

The article was not about Israelis. 

Might I suggest you pay attention?


----------



## Hollie

Not at all surprising that the SJP Islamic terrorist front group is closely aligned with various Islamic terrorist franchises.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Oooooo, terrorists.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Tinmore is a coward who cannot answer a simple question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo, terrorists.
Click to expand...


You’re actually deriding your own politico-religious ideology. 

And, don’t you feel the least bit foolish with dumping same same cut and paste nonsense across multiple threads?

When Moslems commit crimes / acts of terrorism in furtherance of what they call their “religion”, it’s appropriate to assign the “Islamic terrorism” label to those acts.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Linoy Ashram competes in the hoop event of the rhythmic gymnastics individual final at the 2019 European Games in Minsk on June 23, 2019. (Kirill KUDRYAVTSEV / AFP)

Rhythmic gymnast Linoy Ashram snags two golds at European Games


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Blood Connection,” a November 2018 article by Amir Shuan published in _Yediot Ahronot_ shockingly revealed extensive relationships between the BDS movement and terrorists.  While the BDS movement claims to be fighting for “social justice” there are many links between the movement and mass violence.

The article quotes Dr. Shai Har-Zvi, a former Israeli intelligence officer: “Traditionally, the BDS movement tries to present itself everywhere as a non-violent movement, but we have discovered many connections of various organizations in the movement to terror…" 

*"One of the main things we discovered is the laundering of the activities via civil society organizations *and the downplaying of past activities and involvement in terror. *The civil society organizations are essentially providing the perfect cover for the [BDS] activities.”*

Some examples:


Abdul-latif Ghaith, the chairperson and co-founder of Addameer, a radical Palestinian organization which is active in BDS, and involved in lawfare against Israel and in accusing Israel of war crimes was a member of the murdeours Popular Front for the Liberation of Palesitine  (PFLP)’s policy bureau.

Addameer board member Yaqoub Oudeh is a terrorist convicted of murdering Israelis, 

Another board member, Mahmoud Jaddah, was convicted of throwing grenades at Israelis.
 NGO Monitor recently warned that “more than half of Addameer’s current and former employees, as well as lawyers that work for Addameer, have links to the PFLP.”


Al-Haq is one of the leaders of the BDS campaign.
The general director of Al-Haq, Shawan Jabarin was a senior member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine and maintains ties with activists in the organization.

(full article online)

Standing with BDS is standing with terror


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “Blood Connection,” a November 2018 article by Amir Shuan published in _Yediot Ahronot_ shockingly revealed extensive relationships between the BDS movement and terrorists.  While the BDS movement claims to be fighting for “social justice” there are many links between the movement and mass violence.
> 
> The article quotes Dr. Shai Har-Zvi, a former Israeli intelligence officer: “Traditionally, the BDS movement tries to present itself everywhere as a non-violent movement, but we have discovered many connections of various organizations in the movement to terror…"
> 
> *"One of the main things we discovered is the laundering of the activities via civil society organizations *and the downplaying of past activities and involvement in terror. *The civil society organizations are essentially providing the perfect cover for the [BDS] activities.”*
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> 
> Abdul-latif Ghaith, the chairperson and co-founder of Addameer, a radical Palestinian organization which is active in BDS, and involved in lawfare against Israel and in accusing Israel of war crimes was a member of the murdeours Popular Front for the Liberation of Palesitine  (PFLP)’s policy bureau.
> 
> Addameer board member Yaqoub Oudeh is a terrorist convicted of murdering Israelis,
> 
> Another board member, Mahmoud Jaddah, was convicted of throwing grenades at Israelis.
> NGO Monitor recently warned that “more than half of Addameer’s current and former employees, as well as lawyers that work for Addameer, have links to the PFLP.”
> 
> 
> Al-Haq is one of the leaders of the BDS campaign.
> The general director of Al-Haq, Shawan Jabarin was a senior member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine and maintains ties with activists in the organization.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Standing with BDS is standing with terror


Why don't they ever mention Israel's terrorism and violence against the Palestinians?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Blood Connection,” a November 2018 article by Amir Shuan published in _Yediot Ahronot_ shockingly revealed extensive relationships between the BDS movement and terrorists.  While the BDS movement claims to be fighting for “social justice” there are many links between the movement and mass violence.
> 
> The article quotes Dr. Shai Har-Zvi, a former Israeli intelligence officer: “Traditionally, the BDS movement tries to present itself everywhere as a non-violent movement, but we have discovered many connections of various organizations in the movement to terror…"
> 
> *"One of the main things we discovered is the laundering of the activities via civil society organizations *and the downplaying of past activities and involvement in terror. *The civil society organizations are essentially providing the perfect cover for the [BDS] activities.”*
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> 
> Abdul-latif Ghaith, the chairperson and co-founder of Addameer, a radical Palestinian organization which is active in BDS, and involved in lawfare against Israel and in accusing Israel of war crimes was a member of the murdeours Popular Front for the Liberation of Palesitine  (PFLP)’s policy bureau.
> 
> Addameer board member Yaqoub Oudeh is a terrorist convicted of murdering Israelis,
> 
> Another board member, Mahmoud Jaddah, was convicted of throwing grenades at Israelis.
> NGO Monitor recently warned that “more than half of Addameer’s current and former employees, as well as lawyers that work for Addameer, have links to the PFLP.”
> 
> 
> Al-Haq is one of the leaders of the BDS campaign.
> The general director of Al-Haq, Shawan Jabarin was a senior member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine and maintains ties with activists in the organization.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Standing with BDS is standing with terror
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they ever mention Israel's terrorism and violence against the Palestinians?
Click to expand...


Shirley, you have a YouTube video. Something from PressTV?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This is a question in the format of the _(which came first)_ Chicken or the Egg.



P F Tinmore said:


> Why don't they ever mention Israel's terrorism and violence against the Palestinians?


*(COMMENT)*

Which came first:  Arab Palestinian Violence → or → Israeli containment and separation _(safe distance)_ from the Criminal Arab Palestinians.

We could bounce this around for centuries, and still not get a resolution.

The one thing we do know is that the Israeli Blockade of the Gaza Strip did not go up until well after the 2005 Unilaterial withdraw from the Gaza Strip.

*2005*: Arafat was succeeded by _Mahmoud Abbas_ as President of the Palestinian Authority in January 2005. *The Israeli Disengagement Plan took effect.* This involved _dismantling settlements in Gaza_ and four settlements in the northern part of the West Bank, but expanding the remaining settlements in the West Bank.

*2006*: Hamas won parliamentary elections in the West Bank and Gaza and was democratically elected as the government of the Palestinian Authority. This caused a six-year (and, despite attempts at securing peace by neutral parties, effectively ongoing) civil war between the two Palestinian parties, Fatah and Hamas. As a result of the unrest and deposition of the Fatah party, Israel and Egypt enforced a land and naval blockade of the Gaza strip.

*2007*: Trilateral Israeli-Palestinian-American summit with US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice, Prime Minister Ehud Olmert and President Abbas ended with no significant progress. The summit was attended by numerous Arab countries.

* 2009*: Ceasefire was officially declared between Israel and the Hamas administration in Gaza, although skirmishes occur frequently.  *Blockade Established*.

*2011*: The UN declined the Palestine Authority membership as a fully sovereign state. It enjoys an 'observer' status in the UN.​
 
Time Line Courtesy of Historyplex historical events or narrate incidents in history.
​The  Israeli's had withdrawn from the Gaza Strip and still the Arab Palestinain were not satisfied.  They became a danger to Israeli citizens and the territorial integrity of Israel.  Boom, the Blockade - Arab Palestinians driven.


			
				San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea said:
			
		

> *SECTION V : NEUTRAL MERCHANT VESSELS AND CIVIL AIRCRAFT*
> Neutral merchant vessels
> 67. Merchant vessels flying the flag of neutral States may not be attacked unless they:
> (a) are believed on reasonable grounds to be carrying contraband or breaching a blockade, and after prior warning
> they intentionally and clearly refuse to stop, or intentionally and clearly resist visit, search or capture;
> (b) engage in belligerent acts on behalf of the enemy;
> (c) act as auxiliaries to the enemy s armed forces;
> (d) are incorporated into or assist the enemy s intelligence system;
> (e) sail under convoy of enemy warships or military aircraft; or
> (f) otherwise make an effective contribution to the enemy s military action, e.g., by carrying military materials, and it is not feasible for the attacking forces to first place passengers and crew in a place of safety. Unless circumstances do not permit, they are to be given a warning, so that they can re-route, off-load, or take other precautions.​68. Any attack on these vessels is subject to the basic rules in paragraphs 38-46.​*SECTION II : METHODS OF WARFARE*
> Blockade
> 93. A blockade shall be declared and notified to all belligerents and neutral States.
> 94. The declaration shall specify the commencement, duration, location, and extent of the blockade and the period
> within which vessels of neutral States may leave the blockaded coastline.
> 95. A blockade must be effective. The question whether a blockade is effective is a question of fact.
> 96. The force maintaining the blockade may be stationed at a distance determined by military requirements.
> 97. A blockade may be enforced and maintained by a combination of legitimate methods and means of warfare
> provided this combination does not result in acts inconsistent with the rules set out in this document.
> 98. Merchant vessels believed on reasonable grounds to be breaching a blockade may be captured. Merchant
> vessels which, after prior warning, clearly resist capture may be attacked.
> 99. A blockade must not bar access to the ports and coasts of neutral States.
> 100. A blockade must be applied impartially to the vessels of all States.
> 101. The cessation, temporary lifting, re-establishment, extension or other alteration of a blockade must be declared
> and notified as in paragraphs 93 and 94.
> 102. The declaration or establishment of a blockade is prohibited if:
> (a) it has the sole purpose of starving the civilian population or denying it other objects essential for its survival; or
> (b) the damage to the civilian population is, or may be expected to be, excessive in relation to the concrete and direct military advantage anticipated from the blockade.​103. If the civilian population of the blockaded territory is inadequately provided with food and other objects essential for its survival, the blockading party must provide for free passage of such foodstuffs and other essential supplies,
> subject to:
> (a) the right to prescribe the technical arrangements, including search, under which such passage is permitted; and
> (b) the condition that the distribution of such supplies shall be made under the local supervision of a Protecting Power or a humanitarian organization which offers guarantees of impartiality, such as the International Committee of the Red Cross.​



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a question in the format of the _(which came first)_ Chicken or the Egg.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they ever mention Israel's terrorism and violence against the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Which came first:  Arab Palestinian Violence → or → Israeli containment and separation _(safe distance)_ from the Criminal Arab Palestinians.
> 
> We could bounce this around for centuries, and still not get a resolution.
> 
> The one thing we do know is that the Israeli Blockade of the Gaza Strip did not go up until well after the 2005 Unilaterial withdraw from the Gaza Strip.
> 
> *2005*: Arafat was succeeded by _Mahmoud Abbas_ as President of the Palestinian Authority in January 2005. *The Israeli Disengagement Plan took effect.* This involved _dismantling settlements in Gaza_ and four settlements in the northern part of the West Bank, but expanding the remaining settlements in the West Bank.
> 
> *2006*: Hamas won parliamentary elections in the West Bank and Gaza and was democratically elected as the government of the Palestinian Authority. This caused a six-year (and, despite attempts at securing peace by neutral parties, effectively ongoing) civil war between the two Palestinian parties, Fatah and Hamas. As a result of the unrest and deposition of the Fatah party, Israel and Egypt enforced a land and naval blockade of the Gaza strip.
> 
> *2007*: Trilateral Israeli-Palestinian-American summit with US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice, Prime Minister Ehud Olmert and President Abbas ended with no significant progress. The summit was attended by numerous Arab countries.
> 
> * 2009*: Ceasefire was officially declared between Israel and the Hamas administration in Gaza, although skirmishes occur frequently.  *Blockade Established*.
> 
> *2011*: The UN declined the Palestine Authority membership as a fully sovereign state. It enjoys an 'observer' status in the UN.​View attachment 267042
> Time Line Courtesy of Historyplex historical events or narrate incidents in history.
> ​The  Israeli's had withdrawn from the Gaza Strip and still the Arab Palestinain were not satisfied.  They became a danger to Israeli citizens and the territorial integrity of Israel.  Boom, the Blockade - Arab Palestinians driven.
> 
> 
> 
> San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SECTION V : NEUTRAL MERCHANT VESSELS AND CIVIL AIRCRAFT*
> Neutral merchant vessels
> 67. Merchant vessels flying the flag of neutral States may not be attacked unless they:
> (a) are believed on reasonable grounds to be carrying contraband or breaching a blockade, and after prior warning
> they intentionally and clearly refuse to stop, or intentionally and clearly resist visit, search or capture;
> (b) engage in belligerent acts on behalf of the enemy;
> (c) act as auxiliaries to the enemy s armed forces;
> (d) are incorporated into or assist the enemy s intelligence system;
> (e) sail under convoy of enemy warships or military aircraft; or
> (f) otherwise make an effective contribution to the enemy s military action, e.g., by carrying military materials, and it is not feasible for the attacking forces to first place passengers and crew in a place of safety. Unless circumstances do not permit, they are to be given a warning, so that they can re-route, off-load, or take other precautions.​68. Any attack on these vessels is subject to the basic rules in paragraphs 38-46.​*SECTION II : METHODS OF WARFARE*
> Blockade
> 93. A blockade shall be declared and notified to all belligerents and neutral States.
> 94. The declaration shall specify the commencement, duration, location, and extent of the blockade and the period
> within which vessels of neutral States may leave the blockaded coastline.
> 95. A blockade must be effective. The question whether a blockade is effective is a question of fact.
> 96. The force maintaining the blockade may be stationed at a distance determined by military requirements.
> 97. A blockade may be enforced and maintained by a combination of legitimate methods and means of warfare
> provided this combination does not result in acts inconsistent with the rules set out in this document.
> 98. Merchant vessels believed on reasonable grounds to be breaching a blockade may be captured. Merchant
> vessels which, after prior warning, clearly resist capture may be attacked.
> 99. A blockade must not bar access to the ports and coasts of neutral States.
> 100. A blockade must be applied impartially to the vessels of all States.
> 101. The cessation, temporary lifting, re-establishment, extension or other alteration of a blockade must be declared
> and notified as in paragraphs 93 and 94.
> 102. The declaration or establishment of a blockade is prohibited if:
> (a) it has the sole purpose of starving the civilian population or denying it other objects essential for its survival; or
> (b) the damage to the civilian population is, or may be expected to be, excessive in relation to the concrete and direct military advantage anticipated from the blockade.​103. If the civilian population of the blockaded territory is inadequately provided with food and other objects essential for its survival, the blockading party must provide for free passage of such foodstuffs and other essential supplies,
> subject to:
> (a) the right to prescribe the technical arrangements, including search, under which such passage is permitted; and
> (b) the condition that the distribution of such supplies shall be made under the local supervision of a Protecting Power or a humanitarian organization which offers guarantees of impartiality, such as the International Committee of the Red Cross.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It all started when the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists after WWI.

Oh wait...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a question in the format of the _(which came first)_ Chicken or the Egg.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they ever mention Israel's terrorism and violence against the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Which came first:  Arab Palestinian Violence → or → Israeli containment and separation _(safe distance)_ from the Criminal Arab Palestinians.
> 
> We could bounce this around for centuries, and still not get a resolution.
> 
> The one thing we do know is that the Israeli Blockade of the Gaza Strip did not go up until well after the 2005 Unilaterial withdraw from the Gaza Strip.
> 
> *2005*: Arafat was succeeded by _Mahmoud Abbas_ as President of the Palestinian Authority in January 2005. *The Israeli Disengagement Plan took effect.* This involved _dismantling settlements in Gaza_ and four settlements in the northern part of the West Bank, but expanding the remaining settlements in the West Bank.
> 
> *2006*: Hamas won parliamentary elections in the West Bank and Gaza and was democratically elected as the government of the Palestinian Authority. This caused a six-year (and, despite attempts at securing peace by neutral parties, effectively ongoing) civil war between the two Palestinian parties, Fatah and Hamas. As a result of the unrest and deposition of the Fatah party, Israel and Egypt enforced a land and naval blockade of the Gaza strip.
> 
> *2007*: Trilateral Israeli-Palestinian-American summit with US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice, Prime Minister Ehud Olmert and President Abbas ended with no significant progress. The summit was attended by numerous Arab countries.
> 
> * 2009*: Ceasefire was officially declared between Israel and the Hamas administration in Gaza, although skirmishes occur frequently.  *Blockade Established*.
> 
> *2011*: The UN declined the Palestine Authority membership as a fully sovereign state. It enjoys an 'observer' status in the UN.​View attachment 267042
> Time Line Courtesy of Historyplex historical events or narrate incidents in history.
> ​The  Israeli's had withdrawn from the Gaza Strip and still the Arab Palestinain were not satisfied.  They became a danger to Israeli citizens and the territorial integrity of Israel.  Boom, the Blockade - Arab Palestinians driven.
> 
> 
> 
> San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SECTION V : NEUTRAL MERCHANT VESSELS AND CIVIL AIRCRAFT*
> Neutral merchant vessels
> 67. Merchant vessels flying the flag of neutral States may not be attacked unless they:
> (a) are believed on reasonable grounds to be carrying contraband or breaching a blockade, and after prior warning
> they intentionally and clearly refuse to stop, or intentionally and clearly resist visit, search or capture;
> (b) engage in belligerent acts on behalf of the enemy;
> (c) act as auxiliaries to the enemy s armed forces;
> (d) are incorporated into or assist the enemy s intelligence system;
> (e) sail under convoy of enemy warships or military aircraft; or
> (f) otherwise make an effective contribution to the enemy s military action, e.g., by carrying military materials, and it is not feasible for the attacking forces to first place passengers and crew in a place of safety. Unless circumstances do not permit, they are to be given a warning, so that they can re-route, off-load, or take other precautions.​68. Any attack on these vessels is subject to the basic rules in paragraphs 38-46.​*SECTION II : METHODS OF WARFARE*
> Blockade
> 93. A blockade shall be declared and notified to all belligerents and neutral States.
> 94. The declaration shall specify the commencement, duration, location, and extent of the blockade and the period
> within which vessels of neutral States may leave the blockaded coastline.
> 95. A blockade must be effective. The question whether a blockade is effective is a question of fact.
> 96. The force maintaining the blockade may be stationed at a distance determined by military requirements.
> 97. A blockade may be enforced and maintained by a combination of legitimate methods and means of warfare
> provided this combination does not result in acts inconsistent with the rules set out in this document.
> 98. Merchant vessels believed on reasonable grounds to be breaching a blockade may be captured. Merchant
> vessels which, after prior warning, clearly resist capture may be attacked.
> 99. A blockade must not bar access to the ports and coasts of neutral States.
> 100. A blockade must be applied impartially to the vessels of all States.
> 101. The cessation, temporary lifting, re-establishment, extension or other alteration of a blockade must be declared
> and notified as in paragraphs 93 and 94.
> 102. The declaration or establishment of a blockade is prohibited if:
> (a) it has the sole purpose of starving the civilian population or denying it other objects essential for its survival; or
> (b) the damage to the civilian population is, or may be expected to be, excessive in relation to the concrete and direct military advantage anticipated from the blockade.​103. If the civilian population of the blockaded territory is inadequately provided with food and other objects essential for its survival, the blockading party must provide for free passage of such foodstuffs and other essential supplies,
> subject to:
> (a) the right to prescribe the technical arrangements, including search, under which such passage is permitted; and
> (b) the condition that the distribution of such supplies shall be made under the local supervision of a Protecting Power or a humanitarian organization which offers guarantees of impartiality, such as the International Committee of the Red Cross.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started when the Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists after WWI.
> 
> Oh wait...
Click to expand...


That’s strange. It was the Islamics who made the geographic area of Pal’istan a zip code of the Turkish Islamist caliphate and brought their quaint customs (dhinmmitude) with them. 

Oh wait....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Blood Connection,” a November 2018 article by Amir Shuan published in _Yediot Ahronot_ shockingly revealed extensive relationships between the BDS movement and terrorists.  While the BDS movement claims to be fighting for “social justice” there are many links between the movement and mass violence.
> 
> The article quotes Dr. Shai Har-Zvi, a former Israeli intelligence officer: “Traditionally, the BDS movement tries to present itself everywhere as a non-violent movement, but we have discovered many connections of various organizations in the movement to terror…"
> 
> *"One of the main things we discovered is the laundering of the activities via civil society organizations *and the downplaying of past activities and involvement in terror. *The civil society organizations are essentially providing the perfect cover for the [BDS] activities.”*
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> 
> Abdul-latif Ghaith, the chairperson and co-founder of Addameer, a radical Palestinian organization which is active in BDS, and involved in lawfare against Israel and in accusing Israel of war crimes was a member of the murdeours Popular Front for the Liberation of Palesitine  (PFLP)’s policy bureau.
> 
> Addameer board member Yaqoub Oudeh is a terrorist convicted of murdering Israelis,
> 
> Another board member, Mahmoud Jaddah, was convicted of throwing grenades at Israelis.
> NGO Monitor recently warned that “more than half of Addameer’s current and former employees, as well as lawyers that work for Addameer, have links to the PFLP.”
> 
> 
> Al-Haq is one of the leaders of the BDS campaign.
> The general director of Al-Haq, Shawan Jabarin was a senior member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine and maintains ties with activists in the organization.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Standing with BDS is standing with terror
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they ever mention Israel's terrorism and violence against the Palestinians?
Click to expand...



Because their zionist handlers would stop paying them big bucks if they stopped trolling and stopped evading the evidence and acknowledged it,thats why.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s not that these groups have anything against Jews per se. They simply feared that hosting a Jew would make them a target for anti-Israel protesters.

Zimler isn’t Israeli, has no relatives or investments in Israel and doesn’t write about Israel. His latest book is set in the Holy Land 2,000 years ago, but its storyline is Christian rather than Jewish (it’s called The Gospel According to Lazarus). So he wouldn’t seem an obvious target, given BDS apologists’ repeated claim that anti-Zionism isn’t anti-Semitic.

Unfortunately, much of the anti-Israel crowd hasn’t gotten that memo. See, for instance, the German courts which ruled that torching a German synagogue wasn’t a hate crime, but an understandable anti-Israel protest. Or the student organizations which demanded that a South African university expel all Jewish students to show its pro-Palestinian bona fides. Or the Norwegian attorney general who ruled that “F*** Jews” isn’t hate speech, but an expression of “dissatisfaction with [Israel’s] policies,” although the speaker never mentioned Israel. Or the dyke marches that banned Jews from holding Jewish pride flags because they remind some people of Israeli flags. And so forth.

(full article online)

When human rights become acceptable collateral damage


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jewish American Explains Why She Supports Palestine and BDS*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Jingthing

For those wanting to boycott Israel, throw out your computing device right now!
Boycotting Israel is as absurd as boycotting the USA.
You can't do it.
Criticize Israeli government policies, sure, but this BDS movement is a total fail and always will be.
YALLA BYE.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Israel's old terrorist talking point.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's old terrorist talking point.
Click to expand...

Tinmore's old cut and paste slogans.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Move over, Bahrain? Iraq signals interest in better ties with Israel


----------



## Mindful

*Supporter of UK Labour Leader Jeremy Corbyn Slams Antisemitism Whistleblowers as ‘Bunch of Wimps’ During BBC Interview.*

Supporter of UK Labour Leader Jeremy Corbyn Slams Antisemitism Whistleblowers as ‘Bunch of Wimps’ During BBC Interview




 

His mean weasely face, he looks like an anti Semite.


----------



## Mindful

^Sian Rider, who described herself as a Jeremy Corbyn supporter, told the BBC’s _Victoria Derbyshire _program on Thursday morning that “last night’s [Panorama] program was a bunch of wimps, quite honestly.”

Rider continued: “I have been attacked in the street for carrying a Palestinian bag and I didn’t have a nervous breakdown, why did they?”


Idiot! Total!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> *Supporter of UK Labour Leader Jeremy Corbyn Slams Antisemitism Whistleblowers as ‘Bunch of Wimps’ During BBC Interview.*
> 
> Supporter of UK Labour Leader Jeremy Corbyn Slams Antisemitism Whistleblowers as ‘Bunch of Wimps’ During BBC Interview
> 
> View attachment 268975
> 
> His mean weasely face, he looks like an anti Semite.


Jeremy Corbyn anti Semite? Nobody believes that shit. It is just a smear campaign by the usual bunch of clowns.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Who would boycott this?


Are you insane?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Supporter of UK Labour Leader Jeremy Corbyn Slams Antisemitism Whistleblowers as ‘Bunch of Wimps’ During BBC Interview.*
> 
> Supporter of UK Labour Leader Jeremy Corbyn Slams Antisemitism Whistleblowers as ‘Bunch of Wimps’ During BBC Interview
> 
> View attachment 268975
> 
> His mean weasely face, he looks like an anti Semite.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn anti Semite? Nobody believes that shit. It is just a smear campaign by the usual bunch of clowns.
Click to expand...


Well of course, you _would _say that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Supporter of UK Labour Leader Jeremy Corbyn Slams Antisemitism Whistleblowers as ‘Bunch of Wimps’ During BBC Interview.*
> 
> Supporter of UK Labour Leader Jeremy Corbyn Slams Antisemitism Whistleblowers as ‘Bunch of Wimps’ During BBC Interview
> 
> View attachment 268975
> 
> His mean weasely face, he looks like an anti Semite.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn anti Semite? Nobody believes that shit. It is just a smear campaign by the usual bunch of clowns.
Click to expand...


*RAUS!*
By Pete Moore On July 11th, 2019 at 6:53 pm

The BBC’s Panorama programme last night exposed the shocking extent of antisemitism in the institutionally antisemitic Labour Party. We are all shocked to learn that these pro-terrorist antisemites are antisemitic.

Cue the press awaiting Jeremy Corbyn this morning at his gate. The door opens, someone’s coming, it’s .. it’s .. a women ranting away and waving her arms around. She’s clearly mad. More than that, is she raving in Spanish? The man’s a complete shambles.

_Cannot breathe_


Posted in ATW


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is typical BDS behavior: causing mayhem in one community after another and leaving it to others to clean up the mess.  In theory, the student council could have changed the rules under which they operated in order to allow discrimination based on political opinion.  Such a move would likely have faced procedural and administrative hurdles, and would have been widely controversial (and may have failed).  But at least it would have represented an act of honesty on the part of student representatives who decided their real constituency was the BDS movement.
It is likely no accident that the whole matter was settled once summer began and the students who demanded the right to shred the rules they were elected to live by in order to discriminate against fellow students who did not share their political opinions were safely off campus.

As in many, many other situations where the BDSers ask an institution to do their dirty work, once consequences rain down on the institution that has done its bidding, the boycotters have already moved on to their next target, leaving it to others to deal with the wreckage.

(full article online)

BDSers who leave others holding the bag (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sheryl Sandberg to inaugurate Facebook’s new space in Tel Aviv


----------



## Sixties Fan

MOUs Signed During President Rivlin’s Visit to South Korea


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Insurer AXA helps Israel kill Palestinians and steal their land*

*



*
*Activists in Paris protest and deliver a petition at the April 2018 annual general meeting of AXA, urging the insurance giant to divest from Israeli companies involved in war crimes. (BDS France)*

*Insurer AXA helps Israel kill Palestinians and steal their land*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Insurer AXA helps Israel kill Palestinians and steal their land*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Activists in Paris protest and deliver a petition at the April 2018 annual general meeting of AXA, urging the insurance giant to divest from Israeli companies involved in war crimes. (BDS France)*
> 
> *Insurer AXA helps Israel kill Palestinians and steal their land*



What Arab-Moslem land is being stolen?

The Jew-haters never bother to address that.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Ooooo, terrorists. 

Israel is getting desperate.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo, terrorists.
> 
> Israel is getting desperate.
Click to expand...


Your predictable cut and paste cartoons.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Insurer AXA helps Israel kill Palestinians and steal their land*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Activists in Paris protest and deliver a petition at the April 2018 annual general meeting of AXA, urging the insurance giant to divest from Israeli companies involved in war crimes. (BDS France)*
> 
> *Insurer AXA helps Israel kill Palestinians and steal their land*




Oh yay.  Another article full of outright lies and half-truths in order to portray Israelis (Jews) as evil.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ilhan Omar introduces resolution upholding right to boycott*

*



*

Though Omar’s resolution does not mention Israel or the BDS campaign by name, the text of HR 496 references attacks on activists “by governmental and nongovernmental organizations alike to criminalize, stigmatize and delegitimize the use of boycotts in an attempt to stifle constitutionally protected political expression.”

It notes that in 1982, the US Supreme Court upheld that engaging in a “nonviolent, politically motivated boycott” is free speech protected by the First Amendment.

Ilhan Omar introduces resolution upholding right to boycott


----------



## Hollie




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ilhan Omar introduces resolution upholding right to boycott*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Though Omar’s resolution does not mention Israel or the BDS campaign by name, the text of HR 496 references attacks on activists “by governmental and nongovernmental organizations alike to criminalize, stigmatize and delegitimize the use of boycotts in an attempt to stifle constitutionally protected political expression.”
> 
> It notes that in 1982, the US Supreme Court upheld that engaging in a “nonviolent, politically motivated boycott” is free speech protected by the First Amendment.
> 
> Ilhan Omar introduces resolution upholding right to boycott



She should hold her breath until Israel gives up E. Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Indonesia slams Israel, calls for boycott*

*Indonesia slams Israel, calls for boycott - Palestine Post 24*


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> *Indonesia slams Israel, calls for boycott*
> 
> *Indonesia slams Israel, calls for boycott - Palestine Post 24*



What else is new, Tinmore?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Hossfly, _et al,_

I agree.  Israel is an easy target.

The Organisation of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) states is a localized political platform of Islamic Personalities to get their face in front of the media.  Jerusalem is a common topic these days.  Face-time in the media makes it look like the political entity is a real pro-International Law personality and that their country makes a difference.   Indonesian Deputy Foreign Minister Abdurrahman Mohammad Fachir wants to look good and Israel is an acceptable target.



Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia slams Israel, calls for boycott*
> 
> *Indonesia slams Israel, calls for boycott - Palestine Post 24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is new, Tinmore?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I'm just wondering what specific agenda the lone media interview was to satisfy?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycott, resist, push back: Shifting narratives on Israel in the US *

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defying BDS Activists, Bon Jovi Arrives in Israel for Tel Aviv Show


----------



## Sixties Fan

Whoops: BDS Proponent Ilhan Omar uses Israeli company to Power Website


----------



## Sixties Fan

House approves resolution opposing BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

The student parliament for the University of Münster in the German state of North Rhine-Westphalia passed a resolution on Tuesday against the BDS campaign targeting Israel.

“We clearly position ourselves against any form of antisemitism and reject the boycott efforts against Israel,” read a Facebook post of the Green party group (CampusGrün Münster) at the university. “In particular, we are positioning ourselves against the BDS movement and oppose any cooperation with this.”

(full article online)

Students at University of Münster passed motion against antisemitic BDS


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

398-17

House approves resolution opposing Israel boycott movement in divisive vote   - CNNPolitics


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> House approves resolution opposing BDS


A resolution based on bullshit to protect a country based on bullshit.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> House approves resolution opposing BDS
> 
> 
> 
> A resolution based on bullshit to protect a country based on bullshit.
Click to expand...


Another of your insightful posts. 

You're suffering from _Sour Grapes syndrome_?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


 The old anti Semite trope.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old anti Semite trope.
Click to expand...


The old cut and paste cartoons trope.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great how the Arabs and their fellow travelers drag up Rachel Corrie time and time again?  However, have any of the readers seen them posting about the armed terrorist who hid in the offices of the radical group to which Rachel Corrie belonged?  The Muslim terrorist from England consequently went to Mike's Place and blew himself up, killing several people and wounded many others.  As sad as the Rachel Corrie incident is, a mentally ill girl should have been dissuaded by her parents not to leave the country.  Nobody in their right mind plays chickie with a bulldozer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shift off the discussion we were having about agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who brought up that video of Rachel Corrie.  Years ago after the Rachel Corrie episode, a poster were telling about her young cousin who happened to be at Mike's Place when the terrorist blew himself up.  The teenager had to have a leg amputated, undergo several operations, and then consequently died.  Maybe you and yours are always busy moaning about Rachel Corrie, no a moments thought is given to those who died because of that terrorist who was allowed to hide in the offices of the ISM in Gaza.
> 
> If you want to talk about agriculture, I would suggest that you read what Menashe Harel, an award-winning Israeli georgrapher and historian, has to say about evidence of the Jews years and years ago and the terraced farming they did.
Click to expand...

Rachel Corrie!!!

The world was instantly improved when Rachel Corrie was flattened.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great how the Arabs and their fellow travelers drag up Rachel Corrie time and time again?  However, have any of the readers seen them posting about the armed terrorist who hid in the offices of the radical group to which Rachel Corrie belonged?  The Muslim terrorist from England consequently went to Mike's Place and blew himself up, killing several people and wounded many others.  As sad as the Rachel Corrie incident is, a mentally ill girl should have been dissuaded by her parents not to leave the country.  Nobody in their right mind plays chickie with a bulldozer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shift off the discussion we were having about agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who brought up that video of Rachel Corrie.  Years ago after the Rachel Corrie episode, a poster were telling about her young cousin who happened to be at Mike's Place when the terrorist blew himself up.  The teenager had to have a leg amputated, undergo several operations, and then consequently died.  Maybe you and yours are always busy moaning about Rachel Corrie, no a moments thought is given to those who died because of that terrorist who was allowed to hide in the offices of the ISM in Gaza.
> 
> If you want to talk about agriculture, I would suggest that you read what Menashe Harel, an award-winning Israeli georgrapher and historian, has to say about evidence of the Jews years and years ago and the terraced farming they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rachel Corrie!!!
> 
> The world was instantly improved when Rachel Corrie was flattened.
Click to expand...


Still playing after all these years.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great how the Arabs and their fellow travelers drag up Rachel Corrie time and time again?  However, have any of the readers seen them posting about the armed terrorist who hid in the offices of the radical group to which Rachel Corrie belonged?  The Muslim terrorist from England consequently went to Mike's Place and blew himself up, killing several people and wounded many others.  As sad as the Rachel Corrie incident is, a mentally ill girl should have been dissuaded by her parents not to leave the country.  Nobody in their right mind plays chickie with a bulldozer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shift off the discussion we were having about agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who brought up that video of Rachel Corrie.  Years ago after the Rachel Corrie episode, a poster were telling about her young cousin who happened to be at Mike's Place when the terrorist blew himself up.  The teenager had to have a leg amputated, undergo several operations, and then consequently died.  Maybe you and yours are always busy moaning about Rachel Corrie, no a moments thought is given to those who died because of that terrorist who was allowed to hide in the offices of the ISM in Gaza.
> 
> If you want to talk about agriculture, I would suggest that you read what Menashe Harel, an award-winning Israeli georgrapher and historian, has to say about evidence of the Jews years and years ago and the terraced farming they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rachel Corrie!!!
> 
> The world was instantly improved when Rachel Corrie was flattened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still playing after all these years.
Click to expand...

Nothing like using any one who cannot think for themselves, especially as they are not given the facts, in order to preserve the 2000 year old vile hunting of Jews, and the need to destroy them.

Non Jews die because of it......just collateral .  Christianity and Islam really never cared how many of theirs would die or be maimed for the "cause".


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great how the Arabs and their fellow travelers drag up Rachel Corrie time and time again?  However, have any of the readers seen them posting about the armed terrorist who hid in the offices of the radical group to which Rachel Corrie belonged?  The Muslim terrorist from England consequently went to Mike's Place and blew himself up, killing several people and wounded many others.  As sad as the Rachel Corrie incident is, a mentally ill girl should have been dissuaded by her parents not to leave the country.  Nobody in their right mind plays chickie with a bulldozer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shift off the discussion we were having about agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who brought up that video of Rachel Corrie.  Years ago after the Rachel Corrie episode, a poster were telling about her young cousin who happened to be at Mike's Place when the terrorist blew himself up.  The teenager had to have a leg amputated, undergo several operations, and then consequently died.  Maybe you and yours are always busy moaning about Rachel Corrie, no a moments thought is given to those who died because of that terrorist who was allowed to hide in the offices of the ISM in Gaza.
> 
> If you want to talk about agriculture, I would suggest that you read what Menashe Harel, an award-winning Israeli georgrapher and historian, has to say about evidence of the Jews years and years ago and the terraced farming they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rachel Corrie!!!
> 
> The world was instantly improved when Rachel Corrie was flattened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still playing after all these years.
Click to expand...


It's pretty sleazy to be digging up graves for propaganda purposes.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Fighting BDS, Part II | Abu Yehuda


----------



## Sixties Fan

The @NYTimes asks whether BDS is antisemitic - without mentioning the definition of antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Insisting that, since the "genesis of the company," which is now headquartered in California, "was in Israel," Burgerim was built on "on stolen Palestinian land" and is "connected to Palestinian suffering," Amer Zahr became "a leading voice urging his community to boycott the business when it opens."

Meanwhile, Sam Zahr "said he has lost everything after pouring money into the Dearborn location by signing a five-year lease, having the electricity and plumbing installed, purchasing permits and licenses, and paying the franchise fee."

The professor could learn a thing or two from the businessman, who, despite everything, demonstrated graciousness and wisdom: "God bless this beautiful country that we all came to to make something out of. Not to have this kind of hate and this kind of unprofessionalism and just nonsense.

(full article online)


U. of Detroit Mercy Prof Amer Zahr's BDS Campaign Causes Arab-American Burgerim Franchisee to 'Lose Everything'


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a recent post, Elder of Ziyon pointed out an ignored truth about the campaign to boycott Israel: BDS isn't about boycotts. It is about turning Israel into a pariah state.

" Even BDSers admit that they choose their targets of boycott for maximum leverage and publicity, even as they use Israeli products themselves. The boycotts are indeed a sideshow to their real aim - to have average people associate Israel with racism and apartheid.

By repeating the lies that Zionism is racism, Israel is an apartheid state, Israel must be boycotted for human rights abuses, and so on - over and over again - it makes an impression on college students and people who don't follow Israel closely.

When an artist boycotts Israel, it makes a huge impression on people who want to identify as supporting social justice.

When an academic group calls to boycott Israel, it puts an aura of respectability on hating Israel."



BDS is a _tactic_, it is not a movement whose goal is to remake Israel as the previous boycott movement was capable of forcing change on the level it did with South Africa.

And the strategy behind that tactic is publicity.

(full article online)

The Levels of Hypocrisy in BDS - And Will You Have Fries With That? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the Most Dangerous Muslim Organizations in America


----------



## Sixties Fan

If the BDS movement’s few successes were “public-relations victories,” as the _Times_ put it, perhaps it is only because they have people in the media who serve as good PR agents. The _New York_ _Times _reporters might want to consider how they fit in to this.

(full article online)

NY Times Stumbles on BDS Antisemitism


----------



## Mindful

(JTA) — Despite the president calling her an anti-Israel Jew-hater, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez hasn’t actually said a ton about Israel and the Jews.

Until now, that is.

In a lengthy radio interview Tuesday, AOC expounded on a huge range of Jewish topics — from the Israeli-Palestinian conflict to anti-Semitism to Jewish social justice activism to her use of the term “concentration camps” to her possible Jewish ancestry to Jews of color in Israel to Bernie Sanders.

The conversation about Jewish issues lasted more than 12 minutes, a long time on radio. The interview aired Tuesday on “Ebro in the Morning,” a show on New York City hip-hop station HOT97. The show is hosted by Ebro Darden, whose mother is Jewish, and who attended Hebrew school as a child. In addition, a co-host, Peter Rosenberg, is Jewish.


Ocasio-Cortez is critical of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and opposes Israel’s occupation of the West Bank — but framed it as a criticism of Israeli policy, not of Israel’s existence. She said that doesn’t mean she’s anti-Israel or anti-Semitic. She gave a shoutout to the leftist Jewish group IfNotNow, which opposes the occupation and is controversial in many parts of the Jewish community for not taking a stance — for or against — Zionism, the Israel boycott or the “question of statehood.”

She also accused the Trump administration of anti-Semitism. She defended her use of the term “concentration camps” to describe detention centers on the border. She praised New York City Jews for standing up for minorities. She discussed Ethiopian Jews protesting in Israel.

Her comments have drawn criticism from the Republican Jewish Coalition, which objected to her agreeing with Darden’s comment that “what’s going on with Israel and Palestine” is “very, very criminal and is very, very unjust.” (Ocasio-Cortez responded, “Absolutely.”)

RJC also objected to comments by Darden, who said, “It’s an oxymoron: How do you have white supremacist Jews? How do you have people like Stephen Miller? How do you have these individuals who are legit aligning with racism and white supremacy, but they’re Jewish?” Ocasio-Cortez was not heard to respond to those questions.

“Ocasio-Cortez could be forgiven for being ignorant about history, about Israel, or about the Jewish community, but these comments don’t come from a place of ignorance,” the RJC said. “They come from an intolerance of Jews and Israel that is unacceptable in the halls of Congress and in American political discourse.”

The RJC, as well as Fox News, claimed that Ocasio-Cortez said Palestinians “have no choice but to riot.” In the full quote, said while discussing the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, she appears to be saying that under oppressive conditions, all peoples have no choice but to riot.

“Once someone doesn’t have access to clean water they have no choice but to riot and it doesn’t have to be that way,” she said. “And I’m not even talking about Palestinians. I’m talking about people, communities in poverty in the United States. I’m talking about Latin America. I’m talking about all over the world.”

Here are the main points of AOC’s most Jewish interview ever.

On Israel:

AOC just gave an in-depth interview on Israel, anti-Semitism, the Holocaust and Bernie Sanders - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Nothing was going to stop us from being in Israel'


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS South Africa Deletes Tweet about Ties with PFLP, Caught by Israeli NGO


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> (JTA) — Despite the president calling her an anti-Israel Jew-hater, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez hasn’t actually said a ton about Israel and the Jews.
> 
> Until now, that is.
> 
> In a lengthy radio interview Tuesday, AOC expounded on a huge range of Jewish topics — from the Israeli-Palestinian conflict to anti-Semitism to Jewish social justice activism to her use of the term “concentration camps” to her possible Jewish ancestry to Jews of color in Israel to Bernie Sanders.
> 
> The conversation about Jewish issues lasted more than 12 minutes, a long time on radio. The interview aired Tuesday on “Ebro in the Morning,” a show on New York City hip-hop station HOT97. The show is hosted by Ebro Darden, whose mother is Jewish, and who attended Hebrew school as a child. In addition, a co-host, Peter Rosenberg, is Jewish.
> 
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez is critical of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and opposes Israel’s occupation of the West Bank — but framed it as a criticism of Israeli policy, not of Israel’s existence. She said that doesn’t mean she’s anti-Israel or anti-Semitic. She gave a shoutout to the leftist Jewish group IfNotNow, which opposes the occupation and is controversial in many parts of the Jewish community for not taking a stance — for or against — Zionism, the Israel boycott or the “question of statehood.”
> 
> She also accused the Trump administration of anti-Semitism. She defended her use of the term “concentration camps” to describe detention centers on the border. She praised New York City Jews for standing up for minorities. She discussed Ethiopian Jews protesting in Israel.
> 
> Her comments have drawn criticism from the Republican Jewish Coalition, which objected to her agreeing with Darden’s comment that “what’s going on with Israel and Palestine” is “very, very criminal and is very, very unjust.” (Ocasio-Cortez responded, “Absolutely.”)
> 
> RJC also objected to comments by Darden, who said, “It’s an oxymoron: How do you have white supremacist Jews? How do you have people like Stephen Miller? How do you have these individuals who are legit aligning with racism and white supremacy, but they’re Jewish?” Ocasio-Cortez was not heard to respond to those questions.
> 
> “Ocasio-Cortez could be forgiven for being ignorant about history, about Israel, or about the Jewish community, but these comments don’t come from a place of ignorance,” the RJC said. “They come from an intolerance of Jews and Israel that is unacceptable in the halls of Congress and in American political discourse.”
> 
> The RJC, as well as Fox News, claimed that Ocasio-Cortez said Palestinians “have no choice but to riot.” In the full quote, said while discussing the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, she appears to be saying that under oppressive conditions, all peoples have no choice but to riot.
> 
> “Once someone doesn’t have access to clean water they have no choice but to riot and it doesn’t have to be that way,” she said. “And I’m not even talking about Palestinians. I’m talking about people, communities in poverty in the United States. I’m talking about Latin America. I’m talking about all over the world.”
> 
> Here are the main points of AOC’s most Jewish interview ever.
> 
> On Israel:
> 
> AOC just gave an in-depth interview on Israel, anti-Semitism, the Holocaust and Bernie Sanders - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> (JTA) — Despite the president calling her an anti-Israel Jew-hater, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez hasn’t actually said a ton about Israel and the Jews.
> 
> Until now, that is.
> 
> In a lengthy radio interview Tuesday, AOC expounded on a huge range of Jewish topics — from the Israeli-Palestinian conflict to anti-Semitism to Jewish social justice activism to her use of the term “concentration camps” to her possible Jewish ancestry to Jews of color in Israel to Bernie Sanders.
> 
> The conversation about Jewish issues lasted more than 12 minutes, a long time on radio. The interview aired Tuesday on “Ebro in the Morning,” a show on New York City hip-hop station HOT97. The show is hosted by Ebro Darden, whose mother is Jewish, and who attended Hebrew school as a child. In addition, a co-host, Peter Rosenberg, is Jewish.
> 
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez is critical of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and opposes Israel’s occupation of the West Bank — but framed it as a criticism of Israeli policy, not of Israel’s existence. She said that doesn’t mean she’s anti-Israel or anti-Semitic. She gave a shoutout to the leftist Jewish group IfNotNow, which opposes the occupation and is controversial in many parts of the Jewish community for not taking a stance — for or against — Zionism, the Israel boycott or the “question of statehood.”
> 
> She also accused the Trump administration of anti-Semitism. She defended her use of the term “concentration camps” to describe detention centers on the border. She praised New York City Jews for standing up for minorities. She discussed Ethiopian Jews protesting in Israel.
> 
> Her comments have drawn criticism from the Republican Jewish Coalition, which objected to her agreeing with Darden’s comment that “what’s going on with Israel and Palestine” is “very, very criminal and is very, very unjust.” (Ocasio-Cortez responded, “Absolutely.”)
> 
> RJC also objected to comments by Darden, who said, “It’s an oxymoron: How do you have white supremacist Jews? How do you have people like Stephen Miller? How do you have these individuals who are legit aligning with racism and white supremacy, but they’re Jewish?” Ocasio-Cortez was not heard to respond to those questions.
> 
> “Ocasio-Cortez could be forgiven for being ignorant about history, about Israel, or about the Jewish community, but these comments don’t come from a place of ignorance,” the RJC said. “They come from an intolerance of Jews and Israel that is unacceptable in the halls of Congress and in American political discourse.”
> 
> The RJC, as well as Fox News, claimed that Ocasio-Cortez said Palestinians “have no choice but to riot.” In the full quote, said while discussing the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, she appears to be saying that under oppressive conditions, all peoples have no choice but to riot.
> 
> “Once someone doesn’t have access to clean water they have no choice but to riot and it doesn’t have to be that way,” she said. “And I’m not even talking about Palestinians. I’m talking about people, communities in poverty in the United States. I’m talking about Latin America. I’m talking about all over the world.”
> 
> Here are the main points of AOC’s most Jewish interview ever.
> 
> On Israel:
> 
> AOC just gave an in-depth interview on Israel, anti-Semitism, the Holocaust and Bernie Sanders - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
Click to expand...

An authority on ignorance.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> (JTA) — Despite the president calling her an anti-Israel Jew-hater, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez hasn’t actually said a ton about Israel and the Jews.
> 
> Until now, that is.
> 
> In a lengthy radio interview Tuesday, AOC expounded on a huge range of Jewish topics — from the Israeli-Palestinian conflict to anti-Semitism to Jewish social justice activism to her use of the term “concentration camps” to her possible Jewish ancestry to Jews of color in Israel to Bernie Sanders.
> 
> The conversation about Jewish issues lasted more than 12 minutes, a long time on radio. The interview aired Tuesday on “Ebro in the Morning,” a show on New York City hip-hop station HOT97. The show is hosted by Ebro Darden, whose mother is Jewish, and who attended Hebrew school as a child. In addition, a co-host, Peter Rosenberg, is Jewish.
> 
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez is critical of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and opposes Israel’s occupation of the West Bank — but framed it as a criticism of Israeli policy, not of Israel’s existence. She said that doesn’t mean she’s anti-Israel or anti-Semitic. She gave a shoutout to the leftist Jewish group IfNotNow, which opposes the occupation and is controversial in many parts of the Jewish community for not taking a stance — for or against — Zionism, the Israel boycott or the “question of statehood.”
> 
> She also accused the Trump administration of anti-Semitism. She defended her use of the term “concentration camps” to describe detention centers on the border. She praised New York City Jews for standing up for minorities. She discussed Ethiopian Jews protesting in Israel.
> 
> Her comments have drawn criticism from the Republican Jewish Coalition, which objected to her agreeing with Darden’s comment that “what’s going on with Israel and Palestine” is “very, very criminal and is very, very unjust.” (Ocasio-Cortez responded, “Absolutely.”)
> 
> RJC also objected to comments by Darden, who said, “It’s an oxymoron: How do you have white supremacist Jews? How do you have people like Stephen Miller? How do you have these individuals who are legit aligning with racism and white supremacy, but they’re Jewish?” Ocasio-Cortez was not heard to respond to those questions.
> 
> “Ocasio-Cortez could be forgiven for being ignorant about history, about Israel, or about the Jewish community, but these comments don’t come from a place of ignorance,” the RJC said. “They come from an intolerance of Jews and Israel that is unacceptable in the halls of Congress and in American political discourse.”
> 
> The RJC, as well as Fox News, claimed that Ocasio-Cortez said Palestinians “have no choice but to riot.” In the full quote, said while discussing the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, she appears to be saying that under oppressive conditions, all peoples have no choice but to riot.
> 
> “Once someone doesn’t have access to clean water they have no choice but to riot and it doesn’t have to be that way,” she said. “And I’m not even talking about Palestinians. I’m talking about people, communities in poverty in the United States. I’m talking about Latin America. I’m talking about all over the world.”
> 
> Here are the main points of AOC’s most Jewish interview ever.
> 
> On Israel:
> 
> AOC just gave an in-depth interview on Israel, anti-Semitism, the Holocaust and Bernie Sanders - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An authority on ignorance.
Click to expand...


This is what she doesn't talk about

Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine


PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall

She and others can talk all they want.   My educated guess is that most " Liberals" aren't aware of this


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Saudi journalist says no enmity between Israel and Saudi Arabia; she wants to visit Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian finance minister meets with Israeli officials - after Abbas said  "no more cooperation" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

This is one of those opportunities that (IMO) the Israelis should not pass-up.



Sixties Fan said:


> Saudi journalist says no enmity between Israel and Saudi Arabia; she wants to visit Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*(COMMENT)*

Goodwill with a nation as influential as Saudi Arabia is a positive inroad in the Middle East.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

LIVE: Fordham Students for Justice in Palestine and Palestine Legal are discussing their great legal victory over Fordham University. The University has been blocking them from forming an SJP chapter on campus, but yesterday a NY court decided against the University so now SJP Fordham has an official space on campus to join with other students on campus to support the struggle for the human rights of Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Did PayPal shut BDS South Africa account after PFLP terrorist meeting?


----------



## Sixties Fan

*J.Lo, and her almost equally well-known and similarly nicknamed beau, future baseball hall of famer Alex Rodriguez (A-Rod) made the most of their few days in Israel last week.*

(full article online)

Thank you


----------



## Sixties Fan

An ethnic studies curriculum proposed by the California Department of Education is “inaccurate and misleading” and reflects an “anti-Jewish bias,” Jewish members of the state’s legislature wrote to the head of the committee writing the curriculum.

The California Legislative Jewish Caucus says that the curriculum “effectively erases the American Jewish experience,” “omits anti-Semitism,” “denigrates Jews” and “singles Israel out for condemnation.”

The 16 state legislators, all Democrats, are “strongly opposed” to the current draft of the Ethnic Studies Model Curriculum “moving forward without significant revisions.”

(full article online)

‘Anti-Jewish bias’ in proposed California school curriculum, legislators charge


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli robotics team wins first place in China


----------



## Sixties Fan

American Airlines to Fly Nonstop From Dallas to Israel Starting Next Year


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Success: UIC Reverses Ban on Palestine Event *







A community group in Rockford, Ill., that had been blocked from renting space for an event featuring Israeli-American activist and author Miko Peled successfully held their event on Saturday after Palestine Legal intervened.

Palestine Legal explained to the administrator that because the campus had opened up the space to off-campus groups for a diverse range of events, it could not refuse to rent space to the Truth Squad of Rockford simply because of the viewpoint the event was expressing. The First Amendment prohibits public entities like the University of Illinois from engaging in viewpoint or content-based discrimination.  

The university counsel agreed and allowed the event to move forward. Peled spoke on August 3rd to an audience of approximately 125 people, describing the realities of racial segregation in Israel and Palestine.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

‘Huge win for Palestinian activism’: Canadian court rules settlement wines can’t be labeled “Product of Israel”


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You're not using your little gray cells*!  *



P F Tinmore said:


> ‘Huge win for Palestinian activism’: Canadian court rules settlement wines can’t be labeled “Product of Israel”


*(COMMENT)*

What makes you think it is some sort of "win?"

From a business perspective, whether you label it "Israel" or the "West Bank" makes no difference to the taste of the wine.  And people that like wine are not thinking with a political pallet.  They buy wine based on the taste.  If the ground and grower produce good wine, it will sell.

From a political standpoint, it is just another reason for the more aggressive members of the Knesset to push for the annexation of additional territory for economic development. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egyptians seem to think Jennifer Lopez has Zionist cooties ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

*An original analysis of the global distribution of BDS Internet searches revealed disproportionate interest in countries such as New Zealand, Ireland, and Sweden, as well as in coastal US states with large academic institutions. In the former regions there are few Jews and little contact with Israel, while in the latter, there are many Jews but proportionately fewer Christian supporters of Israel. A simple explanation for these patterns is that BDS interest correlates with post-Christian contexts in which Jews are relatively absent, or with “white” class anxiety emanating from academia. In the US, growing negativity about Israel in liberal Western communities is likely a class-based transfer of anxiety regarding ”white privilege” onto Israel and Jews.*

(full article online)

The Social Geography of the BDS Movement and Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

A European mental health association said it will rethink a decision to cancel a planned conference in Israel following widespread objections by academics worldwide.

The European Network for Mental Health Service Evaluation, or Enmesh, had decided to scrap the gathering out of concern that it would cause pushback from pro-BDS groups. Instead it led to vocal protests from academics in the United States, Canada and Europe, Haaretz reported Wednesday.

(full article online)

European mental health group rethinks nixing Israel meeting after backlash


----------



## Sixties Fan

Proof of that comes from California where, as a JNS feature pointed out, an anti-Israel and antisemitic ethnic studies curriculum being promulgated by the state of California has illustrated just where complacency about BDS can lead us.

The ethnic-studies model that has been proposed and is currently under review by the California Department of Education remains a watershed moment for the BDS movement. On the one hand, the proposal completely ignores the history and contributions of Jews as an ethnic and religious group in the United States. On the other, it fully embraces a course of study about Arabs that views the Palestinian war on Israel solely from the point of view of those who wish to destroy the Jewish state..

Should this proposal be accepted by California and become part of a course to offer every high school student in the nation’s most populous state, it would mean that Jews would be erased as a group from America’s mosaic of immigrant groups while playing the role of bloodthirsty villains victimizing Palestinians.

Perhaps the most astonishing aspect of this curriculum is that it makes no effort to conceal or soft-pedal its bias against Jews. Israel is depicted as a colonial settler state whose creation was a “disaster” (the nakba), and those who fight against it, including figures who are open about their antisemitism such as Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN), Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), activist Linda Sarsour, and the late academic Edward Said are heroes and role models to be emulated.

(full article online)

California Curriculum Shows the Price of Complacency About BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Zionist Former Academic Ditched by US University Urges Boycott of Israel During ‘Academic Freedom’ Lecture in South Africa


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lionel Richie to say 'Hello' to Tel Aviv in spite of BDS pressure


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spuds and us: Why is Ireland turning away from the potato?


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA Snapshots: A Skewed NY Times Story on BDS, Then a Skewed Letters Section


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Why boycott Israel on Campus - Rafeef Ziadeh, Ilan Pappe, Karma Nabulsi & Mike Cushman [inminds]*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

72 representatives don’t #skipthetrip, join largest-ever delegation to Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> 72 representatives don’t #skipthetrip, join largest-ever delegation to Israel


Did they get to watch Israel bulldozing a house?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 72 representatives don’t #skipthetrip, join largest-ever delegation to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Did they get to watch Israel bulldozing a house?
Click to expand...


They got to watch Moslems riot, at various places.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>



Stupid from the very first line.  No one is suggesting Jews have "exclusive" rights.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  et al,

This is revisionist history with a pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) slant on the facts.



Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid from the very first line.  No one is suggesting Jews have "exclusive" rights.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

People like Ilan Pappe and Noam Chomsky _(who the presenter holds up as a kind of proof and authority on the subject matter)_ have cashed-in on the conflict, through both book deals and political speaking tours and engagements.  In this case, their both have written books that cater to the passions of the HoAP advocates. The HoAP contribute works explained on-side to an audience, in the interest of pleasing the political atmosphere; while at the same time, lend aid and support to to the HoAP in the editorializing of the facts.  Remembering that several organizations, such as the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) have been designated a terrorist organization by, not just the United States and Canada, but the whole of Western Europe.

It is very important to remember that Israel is not controlling any territory in the Middle East that was taken by them in conflict, thew West Bank _(for instance)_ was abandoned by the Jordanians and left in the hands of the Israelis.  The HoAP had no existing claim _(at the time)_ to the sovereignty of that territory.  And both the West Bank _(including Jerusalem)_ and the Gaza Strip were addressed in the Oslo Accords, for which the HoAP was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for agreeing. 

It should also be noted that for nearly half a century, the HoAP has had the obligation "to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States."  And for a quarter of a century, the HoAP had had the opportunity to utilize the dispute resolution process under the Oslo Accords → for which the HoAP have not attempted event once.

If there is blame to be spread around, the HoAP deserves its fair share, if not more, in these matters.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> This is revisionist history with a pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) slant on the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid from the very first line.  No one is suggesting Jews have "exclusive" rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> People like Ilan Pappe and Noam Chomsky _(who the presenter holds up as a kind of proof and authority on the subject matter)_ have cashed-in on the conflict, through both book deals and political speaking tours and engagements.  In this case, their both have written books that cater to the passions of the HoAP advocates. The HoAP contribute works explained on-side to an audience, in the interest of pleasing the political atmosphere; while at the same time, lend aid and support to to the HoAP in the editorializing of the facts.  Remembering that several organizations, such as the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) have been designated a terrorist organization by, not just the United States and Canada, but the whole of Western Europe.
> 
> It is very important to remember that Israel is not controlling any territory in the Middle East that was taken by them in conflict, thew West Bank _(for instance)_ was abandoned by the Jordanians and left in the hands of the Israelis.  The HoAP had no existing claim _(at the time)_ to the sovereignty of that territory.  And both the West Bank _(including Jerusalem)_ and the Gaza Strip were addressed in the Oslo Accords, for which the HoAP was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for agreeing.
> 
> It should also be noted that for nearly half a century, the HoAP has had the obligation "to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States."  And for a quarter of a century, the HoAP had had the opportunity to utilize the dispute resolution process under the Oslo Accords → for which the HoAP have not attempted event once.
> 
> If there is blame to be spread around, the HoAP deserves its fair share, if not more, in these matters.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

"There never was a Palestine."

You are a hoot!

Where is this? Who built this? When was it built?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> This is revisionist history with a pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) slant on the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid from the very first line.  No one is suggesting Jews have "exclusive" rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> People like Ilan Pappe and Noam Chomsky _(who the presenter holds up as a kind of proof and authority on the subject matter)_ have cashed-in on the conflict, through both book deals and political speaking tours and engagements.  In this case, their both have written books that cater to the passions of the HoAP advocates. The HoAP contribute works explained on-side to an audience, in the interest of pleasing the political atmosphere; while at the same time, lend aid and support to to the HoAP in the editorializing of the facts.  Remembering that several organizations, such as the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) have been designated a terrorist organization by, not just the United States and Canada, but the whole of Western Europe.
> 
> It is very important to remember that Israel is not controlling any territory in the Middle East that was taken by them in conflict, thew West Bank _(for instance)_ was abandoned by the Jordanians and left in the hands of the Israelis.  The HoAP had no existing claim _(at the time)_ to the sovereignty of that territory.  And both the West Bank _(including Jerusalem)_ and the Gaza Strip were addressed in the Oslo Accords, for which the HoAP was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for agreeing.
> 
> It should also be noted that for nearly half a century, the HoAP has had the obligation "to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States."  And for a quarter of a century, the HoAP had had the opportunity to utilize the dispute resolution process under the Oslo Accords → for which the HoAP have not attempted event once.
> 
> If there is blame to be spread around, the HoAP deserves its fair share, if not more, in these matters.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "There never was a Palestine."
> 
> You are a hoot!
> 
> Where is this? Who built this? When was it built?
Click to expand...


Indeed, as you have insisted, that is the “country of Pally’land”, invented by the Treaty of Lausanne.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I'm not sure which city this is..



P F Tinmore said:


> "There never was a Palestine."
> 
> You are a hoot!
> 
> Where is this? Who built this? When was it built?


*(COMMENT)*

What year was this city built → and it's approximate coordinates?




​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm not sure which city this is..
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> "There never was a Palestine."
> 
> You are a hoot!
> 
> Where is this? Who built this? When was it built?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What year was this city built → and it's approximate coordinates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Did they pave all of those roads too.

Nice deflection.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I have no idea where you are going with this. 

[QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 22916540, member: 21837"
Did they pave all of those roads too?
Nice deflection.[/QUOTE]
(COMMENT)

No city of antiquity sprouts up fully formed.

Jerusalem, which has paved, concrete and cobblestone roads, and dates back before to prehistoric times.  There was no political subdivision known as Palestine.  In fact, Judah and Sumeria _(as most of the major cities in the region)_ predate Palestine as a territorial name.

So, which city is this?

v/r
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I have no idea where you are going with this.



P F Tinmore said:


> Did they pave all of those roads too?
> Nice deflection.


*(COMMENT)*

No city of antiquity sprouts up fully formed.

Jerusalem, which has paved, concrete and cobblestone roads, and dates back before to prehistoric times.  There was no political subdivision known as Palestine.  In fact, Judah and Sumeria _(as most of the major cities in the region)_ predate Palestine as a territorial name.

So, which city is this?

v/r
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I have no idea where you are going with this.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 22916540, member: 21837"
> Did they pave all of those roads too?
> Nice deflection.


(COMMENT)

No city of antiquity sprouts up fully formed.

Jerusalem, which has paved, concrete and cobblestone roads, and dates back before to prehistoric times.  There was no political subdivision known as Palestine.  In fact, Judah and Sumeria _(as most of the major cities in the region)_ predate Palestine as a territorial name.

So, which city is this?

v/r
R[/QUOTE]
That city is Gaza.It was built by the people who have been living there for a long time. Who became Palestinians in 1924.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I have no idea where you are going with this.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 22916540, member: 21837"
> Did they pave all of those roads too?
> Nice deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> No city of antiquity sprouts up fully formed.
> 
> Jerusalem, which has paved, concrete and cobblestone roads, and dates back before to prehistoric times.  There was no political subdivision known as Palestine.  In fact, Judah and Sumeria _(as most of the major cities in the region)_ predate Palestine as a territorial name.
> 
> So, which city is this?
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...

That city is Gaza.It was built by the people who have been living there for a long time. Who became Palestinians in 1924.[/QUOTE]

Yep. As usual P F Tinmore circles back to the Treaty of Lausanne inventing his “Magical Kingdom of Pally’land”


----------



## P F Tinmore

More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I have no idea where you are going with this.
> 
> [QUOTE="P F Tinmore, post: 22916540, member: 21837"
> Did they pave all of those roads too?
> Nice deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> No city of antiquity sprouts up fully formed.
> 
> Jerusalem, which has paved, concrete and cobblestone roads, and dates back before to prehistoric times.  There was no political subdivision known as Palestine.  In fact, Judah and Sumeria _(as most of the major cities in the region)_ predate Palestine as a territorial name.
> 
> So, which city is this?
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...

That city is Gaza.It was built by the people who have been living there for a long time. Who became Palestinians in 1924.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.



With obvious connections to islamic terrorist franchises and islamic terrorist sympathizers, BDS is much more about insensate Jew hatreds and the Arab-Moslem revulsion for the State of Israel.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, you are partly correct.



RoccoR said:


> So, which city is this?





P F Tinmore said:


> That city is Gaza.It was built by the people who have been living there for a long time. Who became Palestinians in 1924.


*(COMMENT)*

The people who lived in Gaza had always been citizens (of someplace).  The Great War did NOT create any "stateless people" in that region of the world.  It became a question of what sovereignty was going to grant citizenship.  In the case of the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, the British Empire granted citizenship through the Government of Palestine (GoP) devised under the Mandate in 1920 when the Civil Administration replaced the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  The various documents of authority in the Post-War era were merely means of formalization.

The City of Gaza itself has been around for more than four millennia. In that time, the region in which the City is located has changed in political control many, many times.  But, in 1918, when the territory came under the control of the OETA, the City of Gaza transitioned from the Independent Sanjak (Jerusalem) to British Control (ie Ottoman Citizenship to GoP.

Most Respectfully
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, you are partly correct.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which city is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That city is Gaza.It was built by the people who have been living there for a long time. Who became Palestinians in 1924.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The people who lived in Gaza had always been citizens (of someplace).  The Great War did NOT create any "stateless people" in that region of the world.  It became a question of what sovereignty was going to grant citizenship.  In the case of the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, the British Empire granted citizenship through the Government of Palestine (GoP) devised under the Mandate in 1920 when the Civil Administration replaced the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  The various documents of authority in the Post-War era were merely means of formalization.
> 
> The City of Gaza itself has been around for more than four millennia. In that time, the region in which the City is located has changed in political control many, many times.  But, in 1918, when the territory came under the control of the OETA, the City of Gaza transitioned from the Independent Sanjak (Jerusalem) to British Control (ie Ottoman Citizenship to GoP.
> 
> Most Respectfully
> R
Click to expand...

Irrelevant.

Mandates were temporarily assigned trustees. They had no sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Manchester #BoycottPuma


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, you are partly correct.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which city is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That city is Gaza.It was built by the people who have been living there for a long time. Who became Palestinians in 1924.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The people who lived in Gaza had always been citizens (of someplace).  The Great War did NOT create any "stateless people" in that region of the world.  It became a question of what sovereignty was going to grant citizenship.  In the case of the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, the British Empire granted citizenship through the Government of Palestine (GoP) devised under the Mandate in 1920 when the Civil Administration replaced the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  The various documents of authority in the Post-War era were merely means of formalization.
> 
> The City of Gaza itself has been around for more than four millennia. In that time, the region in which the City is located has changed in political control many, many times.  But, in 1918, when the territory came under the control of the OETA, the City of Gaza transitioned from the Independent Sanjak (Jerusalem) to British Control (ie Ottoman Citizenship to GoP.
> 
> Most Respectfully
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Mandates were temporarily assigned trustees. They had no sovereignty.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant, indeed. 

Indeed, the Arab-Moslem squatters never had sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, you are partly correct.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which city is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That city is Gaza.It was built by the people who have been living there for a long time. Who became Palestinians in 1924.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The people who lived in Gaza had always been citizens (of someplace).  The Great War did NOT create any "stateless people" in that region of the world.  It became a question of what sovereignty was going to grant citizenship.  In the case of the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, the British Empire granted citizenship through the Government of Palestine (GoP) devised under the Mandate in 1920 when the Civil Administration replaced the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  The various documents of authority in the Post-War era were merely means of formalization.
> 
> The City of Gaza itself has been around for more than four millennia. In that time, the region in which the City is located has changed in political control many, many times.  But, in 1918, when the territory came under the control of the OETA, the City of Gaza transitioned from the Independent Sanjak (Jerusalem) to British Control (ie Ottoman Citizenship to GoP.
> 
> Most Respectfully
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Mandates were temporarily assigned trustees. They had no sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant, indeed.
> 
> Indeed, the Arab-Moslem squatters never had sovereignty.
Click to expand...

Link?

Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out of your ass.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, you are partly correct.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which city is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That city is Gaza.It was built by the people who have been living there for a long time. Who became Palestinians in 1924.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The people who lived in Gaza had always been citizens (of someplace).  The Great War did NOT create any "stateless people" in that region of the world.  It became a question of what sovereignty was going to grant citizenship.  In the case of the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, the British Empire granted citizenship through the Government of Palestine (GoP) devised under the Mandate in 1920 when the Civil Administration replaced the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  The various documents of authority in the Post-War era were merely means of formalization.
> 
> The City of Gaza itself has been around for more than four millennia. In that time, the region in which the City is located has changed in political control many, many times.  But, in 1918, when the territory came under the control of the OETA, the City of Gaza transitioned from the Independent Sanjak (Jerusalem) to British Control (ie Ottoman Citizenship to GoP.
> 
> Most Respectfully
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Mandates were temporarily assigned trustees. They had no sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant, indeed.
> 
> Indeed, the Arab-Moslem squatters never had sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out of your ass.
Click to expand...


I can't link to what never existed. 

If your claim is that the Arab-Moslem squatters held soverignty over a specific territory, prove your claim.

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, you are partly correct.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which city is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That city is Gaza.It was built by the people who have been living there for a long time. Who became Palestinians in 1924.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The people who lived in Gaza had always been citizens (of someplace).  The Great War did NOT create any "stateless people" in that region of the world.  It became a question of what sovereignty was going to grant citizenship.  In the case of the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, the British Empire granted citizenship through the Government of Palestine (GoP) devised under the Mandate in 1920 when the Civil Administration replaced the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  The various documents of authority in the Post-War era were merely means of formalization.
> 
> The City of Gaza itself has been around for more than four millennia. In that time, the region in which the City is located has changed in political control many, many times.  But, in 1918, when the territory came under the control of the OETA, the City of Gaza transitioned from the Independent Sanjak (Jerusalem) to British Control (ie Ottoman Citizenship to GoP.
> 
> Most Respectfully
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Mandates were temporarily assigned trustees. They had no sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant, indeed.
> 
> Indeed, the Arab-Moslem squatters never had sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't link to what never existed.
> 
> If your claim is that the Arab-Moslem squatters held soverignty over a specific territory, prove your claim.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

You keep blowing that smoke but can't prove your point.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, you are partly correct.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The people who lived in Gaza had always been citizens (of someplace).  The Great War did NOT create any "stateless people" in that region of the world.  It became a question of what sovereignty was going to grant citizenship.  In the case of the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, the British Empire granted citizenship through the Government of Palestine (GoP) devised under the Mandate in 1920 when the Civil Administration replaced the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  The various documents of authority in the Post-War era were merely means of formalization.
> 
> The City of Gaza itself has been around for more than four millennia. In that time, the region in which the City is located has changed in political control many, many times.  But, in 1918, when the territory came under the control of the OETA, the City of Gaza transitioned from the Independent Sanjak (Jerusalem) to British Control (ie Ottoman Citizenship to GoP.
> 
> Most Respectfully
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Mandates were temporarily assigned trustees. They had no sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant, indeed.
> 
> Indeed, the Arab-Moslem squatters never had sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't link to what never existed.
> 
> If your claim is that the Arab-Moslem squatters held soverignty over a specific territory, prove your claim.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep blowing that smoke but can't prove your point.
Click to expand...

Another of your juvenile tactics where your inability to support your statements resolves to hysterical demands that others prove a negative. 

So, I did prove my point. Prove I didn't. 

Thanks.

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Mandates were temporarily assigned trustees. They had no sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, indeed.
> 
> Indeed, the Arab-Moslem squatters never had sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't link to what never existed.
> 
> If your claim is that the Arab-Moslem squatters held soverignty over a specific territory, prove your claim.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep blowing that smoke but can't prove your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another of your juvenile tactics where your inability to support your statements resolves to hysterical demands that others prove a negative.
> 
> So, I did prove my point. Prove I didn't.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

So, Israel has no land or borders.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, indeed.
> 
> Indeed, the Arab-Moslem squatters never had sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not. You are just blowing smoke out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't link to what never existed.
> 
> If your claim is that the Arab-Moslem squatters held soverignty over a specific territory, prove your claim.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep blowing that smoke but can't prove your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another of your juvenile tactics where your inability to support your statements resolves to hysterical demands that others prove a negative.
> 
> So, I did prove my point. Prove I didn't.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Israel has no land or borders.
Click to expand...


So, you're spamming the thread as a means to avoid your failure to address the issue of sovereignty never held by the Arabs-Moslems.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Here you are, playing the foolishness again.  I did not even address sovereignty here.   But if the Allied Powers had wanted to establish sovereignty, nothing prohibits that --- that is nothing they could not change.  



P F Tinmore said:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> Mandates were temporarily assigned trustees. They had no sovereignty.


*(COMMENT)*

But now that you mention it...  What would sovereignty give the Mandatory that they did not already have?  After all, the Mandatory had in the conduct of the administration of the territory of Palestine:

◈  Responsible for putting into effect the establishment in Palestine of a National Home for the Jewish people (JNH).

◈   The Mandatory undertaken to exercise it on behalf of the League of Nations in conformity with the following provisions:

•  Article 22 (paragraph 8) League of Nations Covenant:  "The degree of authority, control, or administration to be exercised by the Mandatory shall, if not previously agreed upon by the Members of the League, be explicitly defined in each case by the Council."

•  full powers of legislation and of administration.

•  placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home

•  development of self-governing institutions

•  encourage local autonomy

•  Jewish agency shall be recognised as a public body for the purpose of:

✦  advising and co-operating with the Administration of Palestine

◇  economic, 
◇  social  
◇  other matters as may affect the establishment of the JNH​✦  assist and take part in the development of the country.

✦  secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish national home.​•  Shall insure that the territory is protected against it being ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of, the Government of any foreign Power.

•  Ensuring that the rights and position of other sections of the population are not prejudiced.

•  Ensuring Immigration is effected under suitable conditions and shall encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency.

•  Enacting a Nationality Law.

•  Ensure Nationality Law is framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.

•  Responsible for seeing that the judicial system established in Palestine:

✦  Shall apply fairly to foreigners,

✦  Shall apply fairly to natives,​
•  Extradition agreements relating to Palestine.

•  Take all necessary measures to safeguard the interests of the community in connection with the development of the country.

•  Full power to provide for public ownership or control of:

✦  The natural resources of the country.

✦  Public Services and Utilities​
•  Shall introduce a land system appropriate to the needs of the country.

•  Arrange with the Jewish agency mentioned in Article 4 to construct or operate, upon fair and equitable terms, any public works, services and utilities, and to develop any of the natural resources of the country.

•  control of the foreign relations of Palestine:

✦  Issue exequaturs to consuls appointed by foreign Powers.

✦  Entitled to afford diplomatic and consular protection to citizens of Palestine.​
•  Responsibility in connection with the Holy Places and religious buildings or sites in Palestine, including that of preserving existing rights and of securing free access.

✦  Holy Places, religious buildings and sites.

✦  Ensuring the free exercise of worship.

✦  Ensuring the requirements of public order and decorum.​Etc, etc, etc ...

NOTE:  The pre-1948 documented decisions are historical in nature, and NOT effectively in play or relevant today, given that there are Peace Treaties that supercede those agreements. 

*₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪*​*(QUESTION)*

What would sovereignty instill that the Mandatory did not already have?

*(COMMENT)*

Please don't bring up "sovereignty" unless it is an actual point of contention.  Since the time of the execution of self-determination and its successful defense (Independence of the State of Israel), Israel has but a very few times extended its sovereignty. 

Nothing the Israelis have done, interfered with a move for self-determination by the Arab Palestinians, as prior to November 1988, the Arab Palestinians had declined to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions.  By 1988, the entirety of the West Bank was abandoned into the hands of the Israeli by the Hashemite Kingdom.

On your point of emphasis on the issue of "temporarily" assigned trustees:

Q:  What is the limit of temporary?​
*(OBSERVATION)*

The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have not established themselves under International Law: (Customary or Intern'l Humanitarian Law IHL)

Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts 
*(Protocol I), 8 June 1977.*

*Basic rule*
Article 48_* [ Link ]*_  -- Basic ruale

In order to ensure respect for and protection of the civilian population and civilian objects, the Parties to the conflict shall at all times distinguish between the civilian population and combatants and between civilian objects and military objectives and accordingly shall direct their operations only against military objectives.​
As we look at the various confrontations in the West Bank or the border clashes along the perimeter of the Gaza Strip, there is a "sovereignty" on one side, but an entity of an undetermined nature on the other side.  The entity is identified as HAMAS _(the Islamic Resistance Movement and associated insurgencies)_. 

*(QUESTIONs)*

When we look at the rabble along the border, what are we looking at?

Is the entity in the West Bank, of Arab Palestinians, the same kind of entity as what is observed in the Gaza Strip? 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

This is what we call the "Denial of Reality."



P F Tinmore said:


> So, Israel has no land or borders.


*(COMMENT)*

You can claim this all you want.  But every state operating in the Middle East Region knows where the demarcations lines, international boundaries, and the Aid Defesnse lines are.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Here you are, playing the foolishness again.  I did not even address sovereignty here.   But if the Allied Powers had wanted to establish sovereignty, nothing prohibits that --- that is nothing they could not change.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Mandates were temporarily assigned trustees. They had no sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But now that you mention it...  What would sovereignty give the Mandatory that they did not already have?  After all, the Mandatory had in the conduct of the administration of the territory of Palestine:
> 
> ◈  Responsible for putting into effect the establishment in Palestine of a National Home for the Jewish people (JNH).
> 
> ◈   The Mandatory undertaken to exercise it on behalf of the League of Nations in conformity with the following provisions:
> 
> •  Article 22 (paragraph 8) League of Nations Covenant:  "The degree of authority, control, or administration to be exercised by the Mandatory shall, if not previously agreed upon by the Members of the League, be explicitly defined in each case by the Council."
> 
> •  full powers of legislation and of administration.
> 
> •  placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home
> 
> •  development of self-governing institutions
> 
> •  encourage local autonomy
> 
> •  Jewish agency shall be recognised as a public body for the purpose of:
> 
> ✦  advising and co-operating with the Administration of Palestine
> 
> ◇  economic,
> ◇  social
> ◇  other matters as may affect the establishment of the JNH​✦  assist and take part in the development of the country.
> 
> ✦  secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish national home.​•  Shall insure that the territory is protected against it being ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of, the Government of any foreign Power.
> 
> •  Ensuring that the rights and position of other sections of the population are not prejudiced.
> 
> •  Ensuring Immigration is effected under suitable conditions and shall encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency.
> 
> •  Enacting a Nationality Law.
> 
> •  Ensure Nationality Law is framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
> 
> •  Responsible for seeing that the judicial system established in Palestine:
> 
> ✦  Shall apply fairly to foreigners,
> 
> ✦  Shall apply fairly to natives,​•  Extradition agreements relating to Palestine.
> 
> •  Take all necessary measures to safeguard the interests of the community in connection with the development of the country.
> 
> •  Full power to provide for public ownership or control of:
> 
> ✦  The natural resources of the country.
> 
> ✦  Public Services and Utilities​•  Shall introduce a land system appropriate to the needs of the country.
> 
> •  Arrange with the Jewish agency mentioned in Article 4 to construct or operate, upon fair and equitable terms, any public works, services and utilities, and to develop any of the natural resources of the country.
> 
> •  control of the foreign relations of Palestine:
> 
> ✦  Issue exequaturs to consuls appointed by foreign Powers.
> 
> ✦  Entitled to afford diplomatic and consular protection to citizens of Palestine.​•  Responsibility in connection with the Holy Places and religious buildings or sites in Palestine, including that of preserving existing rights and of securing free access.
> 
> ✦  Holy Places, religious buildings and sites.
> 
> ✦  Ensuring the free exercise of worship.
> 
> ✦  Ensuring the requirements of public order and decorum.​Etc, etc, etc ...
> 
> NOTE:  The pre-1948 documented decisions are historical in nature, and NOT effectively in play or relevant today, given that there are Peace Treaties that supercede those agreements.
> 
> *₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪*​*(QUESTION)*
> 
> What would sovereignty instill that the Mandatory did not already have?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Please don't bring up "sovereignty" unless it is an actual point of contention.  Since the time of the execution of self-determination and its successful defense (Independence of the State of Israel), Israel has but a very few times extended its sovereignty.
> 
> Nothing the Israelis have done, interfered with a move for self-determination by the Arab Palestinians, as prior to November 1988, the Arab Palestinians had declined to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions.  By 1988, the entirety of the West Bank was abandoned into the hands of the Israeli by the Hashemite Kingdom.
> 
> On your point of emphasis on the issue of "temporarily" assigned trustees:
> 
> Q:  What is the limit of temporary?​
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have not established themselves under International Law: (Customary or Intern'l Humanitarian Law IHL)
> 
> Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts
> *(Protocol I), 8 June 1977.*
> 
> *Basic rule*
> Article 48_* [ Link ]*_  -- Basic ruale
> 
> In order to ensure respect for and protection of the civilian population and civilian objects, the Parties to the conflict shall at all times distinguish between the civilian population and combatants and between civilian objects and military objectives and accordingly shall direct their operations only against military objectives.​
> As we look at the various confrontations in the West Bank or the border clashes along the perimeter of the Gaza Strip, there is a "sovereignty" on one side, but an entity of an undetermined nature on the other side.  The entity is identified as HAMAS _(the Islamic Resistance Movement and associated insurgencies)_.
> 
> *(QUESTIONs)*
> 
> When we look at the rabble along the border, what are we looking at?
> 
> Is the entity in the West Bank, of Arab Palestinians, the same kind of entity as what is observed in the Gaza Strip?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You keep saying that the Palestinians do not have sovereignty but have never proved that point.

You confuse military control with sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is what we call the "Denial of Reality."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Israel has no land or borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You can claim this all you want.  But every state operating in the Middle East Region knows where the demarcations lines, international boundaries, and the Aid Defesnse lines are.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Nice duck.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Here you are, playing the foolishness again.  I did not even address sovereignty here.   But if the Allied Powers had wanted to establish sovereignty, nothing prohibits that --- that is nothing they could not change.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> Mandates were temporarily assigned trustees. They had no sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But now that you mention it...  What would sovereignty give the Mandatory that they did not already have?  After all, the Mandatory had in the conduct of the administration of the territory of Palestine:
> 
> ◈  Responsible for putting into effect the establishment in Palestine of a National Home for the Jewish people (JNH).
> 
> ◈   The Mandatory undertaken to exercise it on behalf of the League of Nations in conformity with the following provisions:
> 
> •  Article 22 (paragraph 8) League of Nations Covenant:  "The degree of authority, control, or administration to be exercised by the Mandatory shall, if not previously agreed upon by the Members of the League, be explicitly defined in each case by the Council."
> 
> •  full powers of legislation and of administration.
> 
> •  placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home
> 
> •  development of self-governing institutions
> 
> •  encourage local autonomy
> 
> •  Jewish agency shall be recognised as a public body for the purpose of:
> 
> ✦  advising and co-operating with the Administration of Palestine
> 
> ◇  economic,
> ◇  social
> ◇  other matters as may affect the establishment of the JNH​✦  assist and take part in the development of the country.
> 
> ✦  secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish national home.​•  Shall insure that the territory is protected against it being ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of, the Government of any foreign Power.
> 
> •  Ensuring that the rights and position of other sections of the population are not prejudiced.
> 
> •  Ensuring Immigration is effected under suitable conditions and shall encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency.
> 
> •  Enacting a Nationality Law.
> 
> •  Ensure Nationality Law is framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
> 
> •  Responsible for seeing that the judicial system established in Palestine:
> 
> ✦  Shall apply fairly to foreigners,
> 
> ✦  Shall apply fairly to natives,​•  Extradition agreements relating to Palestine.
> 
> •  Take all necessary measures to safeguard the interests of the community in connection with the development of the country.
> 
> •  Full power to provide for public ownership or control of:
> 
> ✦  The natural resources of the country.
> 
> ✦  Public Services and Utilities​•  Shall introduce a land system appropriate to the needs of the country.
> 
> •  Arrange with the Jewish agency mentioned in Article 4 to construct or operate, upon fair and equitable terms, any public works, services and utilities, and to develop any of the natural resources of the country.
> 
> •  control of the foreign relations of Palestine:
> 
> ✦  Issue exequaturs to consuls appointed by foreign Powers.
> 
> ✦  Entitled to afford diplomatic and consular protection to citizens of Palestine.​•  Responsibility in connection with the Holy Places and religious buildings or sites in Palestine, including that of preserving existing rights and of securing free access.
> 
> ✦  Holy Places, religious buildings and sites.
> 
> ✦  Ensuring the free exercise of worship.
> 
> ✦  Ensuring the requirements of public order and decorum.​Etc, etc, etc ...
> 
> NOTE:  The pre-1948 documented decisions are historical in nature, and NOT effectively in play or relevant today, given that there are Peace Treaties that supercede those agreements.
> 
> *₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪*​*(QUESTION)*
> 
> What would sovereignty instill that the Mandatory did not already have?
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Please don't bring up "sovereignty" unless it is an actual point of contention.  Since the time of the execution of self-determination and its successful defense (Independence of the State of Israel), Israel has but a very few times extended its sovereignty.
> 
> Nothing the Israelis have done, interfered with a move for self-determination by the Arab Palestinians, as prior to November 1988, the Arab Palestinians had declined to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions.  By 1988, the entirety of the West Bank was abandoned into the hands of the Israeli by the Hashemite Kingdom.
> 
> On your point of emphasis on the issue of "temporarily" assigned trustees:
> 
> Q:  What is the limit of temporary?​
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have not established themselves under International Law: (Customary or Intern'l Humanitarian Law IHL)
> 
> Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts
> *(Protocol I), 8 June 1977.*
> 
> *Basic rule*
> Article 48_* [ Link ]*_  -- Basic ruale
> 
> In order to ensure respect for and protection of the civilian population and civilian objects, the Parties to the conflict shall at all times distinguish between the civilian population and combatants and between civilian objects and military objectives and accordingly shall direct their operations only against military objectives.​
> As we look at the various confrontations in the West Bank or the border clashes along the perimeter of the Gaza Strip, there is a "sovereignty" on one side, but an entity of an undetermined nature on the other side.  The entity is identified as HAMAS _(the Islamic Resistance Movement and associated insurgencies)_.
> 
> *(QUESTIONs)*
> 
> When we look at the rabble along the border, what are we looking at?
> 
> Is the entity in the West Bank, of Arab Palestinians, the same kind of entity as what is observed in the Gaza Strip?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying that the Palestinians do not have sovereignty but have never proved that point.
> 
> You confuse military control with sovereignty.
Click to expand...


What point regarding sovereignty are you confused about?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You are so confused.

The military is NOT Sovereignty.  You are correct on that point.  BUT, military control by one nation can prevent any other entity from gaining sovereignty.

The West Bank, as an example, except for Area "A" is not sovereign Arab Palestinian Territory (State of Palestine).  But Areas "B" and "C" are not sovereign to either.  The State of Palestine does not have exclusive political control over either, yet Israel does not yet want to assume Sovereignty _(except for what the Knesset has passed under the law)_.

As far as the Gaza Strip is concerned, the Israelis turned that ground over by unilateral withdrawal and abandonment.  But the "State of Palestine" does NOT have exclusive control over the Gaza Strip, as having the Islamic Resistance Movement _(HAMAS)_, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad _(PIJ)_, and a few other influences [Including Iran's Revolutionary Guards - Quds Force _(IRGC-QF)]_ prevents exclusive controls by any other.



P F Tinmore said:


> You keep saying that the Palestinians do not have sovereignty but have never proved that point.
> 
> You confuse military control with sovereignty.


*(COMMENT)*

In the period in which the "territorialization of power" was formulated _(the idea of defined territory combined with a defined government)_ there developed a system of mutually recognized sovereign territorial states.  We called this → "Territorial Sovereignty" _(sovereignty in short form)_.  This concept, while not entirely universal, has been accepted generally accepted even by the Arab-Muslim World.


			
				Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM Professor of Law Beirut Arab University Faculty of Law and Political Science said:
			
		

> Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.[3]   It has a positive and negative aspect.[4]  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.[5]  Boundaries are of three dimensions.[6]  They include the State land and the maritime domain of its internal waters and territorial sea, the airspace and its subsoil. They are either natural topographical, having physical distinguishable features such as mountains, rivers or lakes, or imaginary and artificial such as lines of attitude and longitude, surveyor lines or posts.  Both types have equal legal effects and usually based upon treaties or historical title.
> SOURCE:  • *Private Site for Legal Research and Studies •*
> 
> Footnotes;
> 
> [1] _See_ L. Oppenheim, 1 _International Law_, p. 563, eds.  R.J. Jennings and A.D. Watts,  9th ed. London (1992).
> 
> [2] _See_ J.L. Brierly, _Law of Nations_, p. 142, 4th ed., Oxford (1949).
> 
> [3] _See_ Shaw, pp. 411-12.
> 
> [4] _Id._ p. 412.
> 
> [5]  Bledsoe & Boczek, p. 143.
> 
> [6] _Id_. pp. 143-4




Now is this "proof?"  No*!*

This is only as good as the next war outcome.  In fact, this concept is only been around since the time of the Treaties of Westphalia (o/a ≈ 1640s).  But this series of political outcomes was really driven by the need for the European Monarchs, the Tsar, and the Sultan, in the time of the big empires to reach a common understanding that  it was very legitimate and within the right of the Imperial Leaders to govern their peoples → free from outside interference_ (sound familiar?)_...  The next World War to end all World Wars might spring an entirely new concept.

BUT for now, the question to ask in Wesphaline fashion is:  since 1918, when the Ottoman Empire surrendered aboard the HMS Agamemnon (surrender including the Sanjak now known as Israel and the disputed territories), did the Arab Palestinians  exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State? 

Remember, having the "right" to sovereignty IS NOT the same as exercising sovereignty.  And this is the rather easiest question to answer.  That comes before we explore the concept of competence and capacity to be a state that can stand alone.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

Poster  boy for anti semitism, Roger Waters, is on the panel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are so confused.
> 
> The military is NOT Sovereignty.  You are correct on that point.  BUT, military control by one nation can prevent any other entity from gaining sovereignty.
> 
> The West Bank, as an example, except for Area "A" is not sovereign Arab Palestinian Territory (State of Palestine).  But Areas "B" and "C" are not sovereign to either.  The State of Palestine does not have exclusive political control over either, yet Israel does not yet want to assume Sovereignty _(except for what the Knesset has passed under the law)_.
> 
> As far as the Gaza Strip is concerned, the Israelis turned that ground over by unilateral withdrawal and abandonment.  But the "State of Palestine" does NOT have exclusive control over the Gaza Strip, as having the Islamic Resistance Movement _(HAMAS)_, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad _(PIJ)_, and a few other influences [Including Iran's Revolutionary Guards - Quds Force _(IRGC-QF)]_ prevents exclusive controls by any other.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that the Palestinians do not have sovereignty but have never proved that point.
> 
> You confuse military control with sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the period in which the "territorialization of power" was formulated _(the idea of defined territory combined with a defined government)_ there developed a system of mutually recognized sovereign territorial states.  We called this → "Territorial Sovereignty" _(sovereignty in short form)_.  This concept, while not entirely universal, has been accepted generally accepted even by the Arab-Muslim World.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM Professor of Law Beirut Arab University Faculty of Law and Political Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.[3]   It has a positive and negative aspect.[4]  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.[5]  Boundaries are of three dimensions.[6]  They include the State land and the maritime domain of its internal waters and territorial sea, the airspace and its subsoil. They are either natural topographical, having physical distinguishable features such as mountains, rivers or lakes, or imaginary and artificial such as lines of attitude and longitude, surveyor lines or posts.  Both types have equal legal effects and usually based upon treaties or historical title.
> SOURCE:  • *Private Site for Legal Research and Studies •*
> 
> Footnotes;
> 
> [1] _See_ L. Oppenheim, 1 _International Law_, p. 563, eds.  R.J. Jennings and A.D. Watts,  9th ed. London (1992).
> 
> [2] _See_ J.L. Brierly, _Law of Nations_, p. 142, 4th ed., Oxford (1949).
> 
> [3] _See_ Shaw, pp. 411-12.
> 
> [4] _Id._ p. 412.
> 
> [5]  Bledsoe & Boczek, p. 143.
> 
> [6] _Id_. pp. 143-4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now is this "proof?"  No*!*
> 
> This is only as good as the next war outcome.  In fact, this concept is only been around since the time of the Treaties of Westphalia (o/a ≈ 1640s).  But this series of political outcomes was really driven by the need for the European Monarchs, the Tsar, and the Sultan, in the time of the big empires to reach a common understanding that  it was very legitimate and within the right of the Imperial Leaders to govern their peoples → free from outside interference_ (sound familiar?)_...  The next World War to end all World Wars might spring an entirely new concept.
> 
> BUT for now, the question to ask in Wesphaline fashion is:  since 1918, when the Ottoman Empire surrendered aboard the HMS Agamemnon (surrender including the Sanjak now known as Israel and the disputed territories), did the Arab Palestinians  exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State?
> 
> Remember, having the "right" to sovereignty IS NOT the same as exercising sovereignty.  And this is the rather easiest question to answer.  That comes before we explore the concept of competence and capacity to be a state that can stand alone.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Remember, having the "right" to sovereignty IS NOT the same as exercising sovereignty.


Indeed, a foreign military power preventing the exercise of the right to sovereignty is an act of aggression against that sovereign territory. It is illegal external interference, or however you want to put it.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are so confused.
> 
> The military is NOT Sovereignty.  You are correct on that point.  BUT, military control by one nation can prevent any other entity from gaining sovereignty.
> 
> The West Bank, as an example, except for Area "A" is not sovereign Arab Palestinian Territory (State of Palestine).  But Areas "B" and "C" are not sovereign to either.  The State of Palestine does not have exclusive political control over either, yet Israel does not yet want to assume Sovereignty _(except for what the Knesset has passed under the law)_.
> 
> As far as the Gaza Strip is concerned, the Israelis turned that ground over by unilateral withdrawal and abandonment.  But the "State of Palestine" does NOT have exclusive control over the Gaza Strip, as having the Islamic Resistance Movement _(HAMAS)_, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad _(PIJ)_, and a few other influences [Including Iran's Revolutionary Guards - Quds Force _(IRGC-QF)]_ prevents exclusive controls by any other.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that the Palestinians do not have sovereignty but have never proved that point.
> 
> You confuse military control with sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the period in which the "territorialization of power" was formulated _(the idea of defined territory combined with a defined government)_ there developed a system of mutually recognized sovereign territorial states.  We called this → "Territorial Sovereignty" _(sovereignty in short form)_.  This concept, while not entirely universal, has been accepted generally accepted even by the Arab-Muslim World.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM Professor of Law Beirut Arab University Faculty of Law and Political Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.[3]   It has a positive and negative aspect.[4]  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.[5]  Boundaries are of three dimensions.[6]  They include the State land and the maritime domain of its internal waters and territorial sea, the airspace and its subsoil. They are either natural topographical, having physical distinguishable features such as mountains, rivers or lakes, or imaginary and artificial such as lines of attitude and longitude, surveyor lines or posts.  Both types have equal legal effects and usually based upon treaties or historical title.
> SOURCE:  • *Private Site for Legal Research and Studies •*
> 
> Footnotes;
> 
> [1] _See_ L. Oppenheim, 1 _International Law_, p. 563, eds.  R.J. Jennings and A.D. Watts,  9th ed. London (1992).
> 
> [2] _See_ J.L. Brierly, _Law of Nations_, p. 142, 4th ed., Oxford (1949).
> 
> [3] _See_ Shaw, pp. 411-12.
> 
> [4] _Id._ p. 412.
> 
> [5]  Bledsoe & Boczek, p. 143.
> 
> [6] _Id_. pp. 143-4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now is this "proof?"  No*!*
> 
> This is only as good as the next war outcome.  In fact, this concept is only been around since the time of the Treaties of Westphalia (o/a ≈ 1640s).  But this series of political outcomes was really driven by the need for the European Monarchs, the Tsar, and the Sultan, in the time of the big empires to reach a common understanding that  it was very legitimate and within the right of the Imperial Leaders to govern their peoples → free from outside interference_ (sound familiar?)_...  The next World War to end all World Wars might spring an entirely new concept.
> 
> BUT for now, the question to ask in Wesphaline fashion is:  since 1918, when the Ottoman Empire surrendered aboard the HMS Agamemnon (surrender including the Sanjak now known as Israel and the disputed territories), did the Arab Palestinians  exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State?
> 
> Remember, having the "right" to sovereignty IS NOT the same as exercising sovereignty.  And this is the rather easiest question to answer.  That comes before we explore the concept of competence and capacity to be a state that can stand alone.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, having the "right" to sovereignty IS NOT the same as exercising sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, a foreign military power preventing the exercise of the right to sovereignty is an act of aggression against that sovereign territory. It is illegal external interference, or however you want to put it.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, having the "right" to sovereignty IS NOT the same as exercising sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, a foreign military power preventing the exercise of the right to sovereignty is an act of aggression against that sovereign territory. It is illegal external interference, or however you want to put it.
Click to expand...

(COMMENT)

There is no International Law that I am aware of that requires the Israelis to give control to the territory they have assumed control over.

The Arab Palestinians do not have any "right" to take territory away from the Israelis, after the fact.

*FACT: * Jordan abandon the West Bank leaving (31 Jul 88) it in Israeli hands.  There was no Arab Palestinian activity that was formed into a government at that time.​After the fact, after the Israelis assumed responsibility in the abandonment, the Arab Palestinians come around and invent a claim that they are the rightful sovereign leadership.  It is now 30 years later and the Arab Palestinians still cannot form a functional government.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, having the "right" to sovereignty IS NOT the same as exercising sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, a foreign military power preventing the exercise of the right to sovereignty is an act of aggression against that sovereign territory. It is illegal external interference, or however you want to put it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> There is no International Law that I am aware of that requires the Israelis to give control to the territory they have assumed control over.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do not have any "right" to take territory away from the Israelis, after the fact.
> 
> *FACT: * Jordan abandon the West Bank leaving (31 Jul 88) it in Israeli hands.  There was no Arab Palestinian activity that was formed into a government at that time.​After the fact, after the Israelis assumed responsibility in the abandonment, the Arab Palestinians come around and invent a claim that they are the rightful sovereign leadership.  It is now 30 years later and the Arab Palestinians still cannot form a functional government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are late in the game.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, having the "right" to sovereignty IS NOT the same as exercising sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, a foreign military power preventing the exercise of the right to sovereignty is an act of aggression against that sovereign territory. It is illegal external interference, or however you want to put it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> There is no International Law that I am aware of that requires the Israelis to give control to the territory they have assumed control over.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do not have any "right" to take territory away from the Israelis, after the fact.
> 
> *FACT: * Jordan abandon the West Bank leaving (31 Jul 88) it in Israeli hands.  There was no Arab Palestinian activity that was formed into a government at that time.​After the fact, after the Israelis assumed responsibility in the abandonment, the Arab Palestinians come around and invent a claim that they are the rightful sovereign leadership.  It is now 30 years later and the Arab Palestinians still cannot form a functional government.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are late in the game.
Click to expand...

Game’s over for the Islamic terrorist pals.


----------



## Mindful

*Tlaib and Omar barred from Israel after all for “suspected provocations and promotion of BDS”*


Well, there is certainly no doubt they would promote BDS in Israel. I’m not generally in favor of barring people from countries unless they’re involved in criminal activity, but in this case that’s exactly what Tlaib and Omar would have been involved in: encouraging the implacable and genocidal jihad against Israel.

Tlaib and Omar barred from Israel after all for “suspected provocations and promotion of BDS”


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> *Tlaib and Omar barred from Israel after all for “suspected provocations and promotion of BDS”*
> 
> 
> Well, there is certainly no doubt they would promote BDS in Israel. I’m not generally in favor of barring people from countries unless they’re involved in criminal activity, but in this case that’s exactly what Tlaib and Omar would have been involved in: encouraging the implacable and genocidal jihad against Israel.
> 
> Tlaib and Omar barred from Israel after all for “suspected provocations and promotion of BDS”


Israel is afraid of two women.

You can't get more candy ass than that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tlaib and Omar barred from Israel after all for “suspected provocations and promotion of BDS”*
> 
> 
> Well, there is certainly no doubt they would promote BDS in Israel. I’m not generally in favor of barring people from countries unless they’re involved in criminal activity, but in this case that’s exactly what Tlaib and Omar would have been involved in: encouraging the implacable and genocidal jihad against Israel.
> 
> Tlaib and Omar barred from Israel after all for “suspected provocations and promotion of BDS”
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is afraid of two women.
> 
> You can't get more candy ass than that.
Click to expand...

Israel is afraid?

Link?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tlaib and Omar barred from Israel after all for “suspected provocations and promotion of BDS”*
> 
> 
> Well, there is certainly no doubt they would promote BDS in Israel. I’m not generally in favor of barring people from countries unless they’re involved in criminal activity, but in this case that’s exactly what Tlaib and Omar would have been involved in: encouraging the implacable and genocidal jihad against Israel.
> 
> Tlaib and Omar barred from Israel after all for “suspected provocations and promotion of BDS”
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is afraid of two women.
> 
> You can't get more candy ass than that.
Click to expand...


Stupendously stupid remark.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to host 27 US students in new marine sciences exchange program


----------



## P F Tinmore

Brighton activists, in the south of England, keep up the pressure against HSBC.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Brighton activists, in the south of England, keep up the pressure against HSBC.



Three “activists”. 

One more and they can have pairs at miniature golf.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


> Brighton activists, in the south of England, keep up the pressure against HSBC.



Hang Seng Bancorp. Capitalists. Don’t care about the broke terrorists in Gaza and the WB.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Keep in mind the BDS movement is not about a two state solution it is about the wiping Israel off the face of the Earth. Those in this thread who support BDS support the death of every Jew living in Israel.

Tinless, LA Rams Loser and those who support them are supporting the death of Jews in Israel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ilhan Omar & Rashida Tlaib Partnered with Vicious Anti-Semites | National Review


----------



## MortSahlFan

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?


Hummus? You can post facts on message boards, social media, etc... Post videos like


----------



## P F Tinmore

HSBC closed in Manchester.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


There are no Jews in most Arab countries, at all.  THAT is Apartheid.

Palestinians are not allowed citizenship or good jobs and a good living in some of the Arab countries.

THAT is Apartheid.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, P F Tinmore, et al,

This kind of propaganda is successful, ONLY ON, the illiterate.  And the facts outlined in Posting #81- _(RE The Latest: Israeli official: Tlaib, Omar barred from entry)_ are pretty clear that is is the Arab Palestinians, and several membernations of the Arab League, that are practicing religious discrimination. 


"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; ​


Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in most Arab countries, at all.  THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Palestinians are not allowed citizenship or good jobs and a good living in some of the Arab countries.
> 
> THAT is Apartheid.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

All states have the "right" to defend their citizenry and their nation against the "the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence" directed at them.  

◈  It would be interesting to ask → how many Jews are in the Rahmallah Government or the Gaza Government?
◈  It would be interesting to ask → who in this picture is a real displaced person from Israel?​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This kind of propaganda is successful, ONLY ON, the illiterate.  And the facts outlined in Posting #81- _(RE The Latest: Israeli official: Tlaib, Omar barred from entry)_ are pretty clear that is is the Arab Palestinians, and several membernations of the Arab League, that are practicing religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; ​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274876​
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in most Arab countries, at all.  THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Palestinians are not allowed citizenship or good jobs and a good living in some of the Arab countries.
> 
> THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All states have the "right" to defend their citizenry and their nation against the "the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence" directed at them.
> 
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → how many Jews are in the Rahmallah Government or the Gaza Government?
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → who in this picture is a real displaced person from Israel?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;


Ah, the definition of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This kind of propaganda is successful, ONLY ON, the illiterate.  And the facts outlined in Posting #81- _(RE The Latest: Israeli official: Tlaib, Omar barred from entry)_ are pretty clear that is is the Arab Palestinians, and several membernations of the Arab League, that are practicing religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; ​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274876​
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in most Arab countries, at all.  THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Palestinians are not allowed citizenship or good jobs and a good living in some of the Arab countries.
> 
> THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All states have the "right" to defend their citizenry and their nation against the "the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence" directed at them.
> 
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → how many Jews are in the Rahmallah Government or the Gaza Government?
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → who in this picture is a real displaced person from Israel?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the definition of Israel.
Click to expand...


Arab-Moslem is a "race"?

You continue to make assumptions based upon ignorance and misinformation.


----------



## PredFan

I’ve been getting subscription packages of goods from Israel for the past 5 months now. A lot of it is really nice stuff. Hand made items from Israeli craftsmen, food and snacks from farmers in Israel, a while ago I received the best tasting dates I have ever had. I never really cared fir them before. 

If you are interested, the company is called Lev Haloam. It’s not cheep but it supports Israel and a lot of the stuff is very nice. The perfume, jewelry and soaps I gave away as gifts to my female family members and I shared or ate the food.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This kind of propaganda is successful, ONLY ON, the illiterate.  And the facts outlined in Posting #81- _(RE The Latest: Israeli official: Tlaib, Omar barred from entry)_ are pretty clear that is is the Arab Palestinians, and several membernations of the Arab League, that are practicing religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; ​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274876​
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in most Arab countries, at all.  THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Palestinians are not allowed citizenship or good jobs and a good living in some of the Arab countries.
> 
> THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All states have the "right" to defend their citizenry and their nation against the "the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence" directed at them.
> 
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → how many Jews are in the Rahmallah Government or the Gaza Government?
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → who in this picture is a real displaced person from Israel?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the definition of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab-Moslem is a "race"?
> 
> You continue to make assumptions based upon ignorance and misinformation.
Click to expand...

Why do you post here when you know so little?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This kind of propaganda is successful, ONLY ON, the illiterate.  And the facts outlined in Posting #81- _(RE The Latest: Israeli official: Tlaib, Omar barred from entry)_ are pretty clear that is is the Arab Palestinians, and several membernations of the Arab League, that are practicing religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; ​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274876​
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in most Arab countries, at all.  THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Palestinians are not allowed citizenship or good jobs and a good living in some of the Arab countries.
> 
> THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All states have the "right" to defend their citizenry and their nation against the "the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence" directed at them.
> 
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → how many Jews are in the Rahmallah Government or the Gaza Government?
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → who in this picture is a real displaced person from Israel?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the definition of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab-Moslem is a "race"?
> 
> You continue to make assumptions based upon ignorance and misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
Click to expand...


I was acknowledging your ignorance on yet another matter you don’t understand.

The best you could do was cut and paste another of your pointless slogans.


----------



## Hollie

_“If a movement called itself "social justice" included terrorists, would you still support it?_”


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This kind of propaganda is successful, ONLY ON, the illiterate.  And the facts outlined in Posting #81- _(RE The Latest: Israeli official: Tlaib, Omar barred from entry)_ are pretty clear that is is the Arab Palestinians, and several membernations of the Arab League, that are practicing religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; ​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in most Arab countries, at all.  THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Palestinians are not allowed citizenship or good jobs and a good living in some of the Arab countries.
> 
> THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All states have the "right" to defend their citizenry and their nation against the "the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence" directed at them.
> 
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → how many Jews are in the Rahmallah Government or the Gaza Government?
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → who in this picture is a real displaced person from Israel?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the definition of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab-Moslem is a "race"?
> 
> You continue to make assumptions based upon ignorance and misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was acknowledging your ignorance on yet another matter you don’t understand.
> 
> The best you could do was cut and paste another of your pointless slogans.
Click to expand...

You do not know the meaning of racial discrimination.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This kind of propaganda is successful, ONLY ON, the illiterate.  And the facts outlined in Posting #81- _(RE The Latest: Israeli official: Tlaib, Omar barred from entry)_ are pretty clear that is is the Arab Palestinians, and several membernations of the Arab League, that are practicing religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; ​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> All states have the "right" to defend their citizenry and their nation against the "the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence" directed at them.
> 
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → how many Jews are in the Rahmallah Government or the Gaza Government?
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → who in this picture is a real displaced person from Israel?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the definition of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab-Moslem is a "race"?
> 
> You continue to make assumptions based upon ignorance and misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was acknowledging your ignorance on yet another matter you don’t understand.
> 
> The best you could do was cut and paste another of your pointless slogans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know the meaning of racial discrimination.
Click to expand...


I earlier identified that you do not know the meaning of racial discrimination.


----------



## Hollie

Watch! Congressman Gets Up and RIPS Ilhan Omar and the BDS Movement to SHREDS


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Watch! Congressman Gets Up and RIPS Ilhan Omar and the BDS Movement to SHREDS


How? By shoveling shit?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> _“If a movement called itself "social justice" included terrorists, would you still support it?_”


Sour grapes.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“If a movement called itself "social justice" included terrorists, would you still support it?_”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sour grapes.
Click to expand...


Your usual cut and paste slogans. 

You make the appearance of being befuddled and uninformed when you’re unable to address the salient points.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch! Congressman Gets Up and RIPS Ilhan Omar and the BDS Movement to SHREDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How? By shoveling shit?
Click to expand...


I see you’re reduced to lashing out with emotional outbursts.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


It is all about the Benjamins.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all about the Benjamins.
Click to expand...


Stealing “quotes”?

This is an opportunity to float another of your silly conspiracy theories.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This kind of propaganda is successful, ONLY ON, the illiterate.  And the facts outlined in Posting #81- _(RE The Latest: Israeli official: Tlaib, Omar barred from entry)_ are pretty clear that is is the Arab Palestinians, and several membernations of the Arab League, that are practicing religious discrimination.
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; ​
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274876​
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews in most Arab countries, at all.  THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Palestinians are not allowed citizenship or good jobs and a good living in some of the Arab countries.
> 
> THAT is Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All states have the "right" to defend their citizenry and their nation against the "the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence" directed at them.
> 
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → how many Jews are in the Rahmallah Government or the Gaza Government?
> ◈  It would be interesting to ask → who in this picture is a real displaced person from Israel?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the definition of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab-Moslem is a "race"?
> 
> You continue to make assumptions based upon ignorance and misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?
Click to expand...



Ultra-Orthodox & Anti-Zionist | My Jewish Learning

   This coming from the Poster who constantly posts that " Real Jews" don't believe Israel has the Right to Exist equating them to Hamas and others?
   Talk about ignorance and misinformation



 
Unlike the PLO who claim that the Jewish people have no Rights to the Western Wall or the  statement of Abbas " cabinet " that the Jewish people have no ties to Jerusalem. The Ultra Orthodox do NOT believe that.  The vast majority of Jews INCLUDING some Orthodox and Hasidic realize it's unrealistic to " wait"     However, he will continue to post this approx. every six weeks out of anger and frustration   



 


The anti-Zionist world-view of the ultra-Orthodox groups Neturei Karta and Satmar Hasidism perceives Zionism and the establishment of the State of Israel as an anti-messianic act, conceived and born from sin. These groups vigorously deny the very legitimacy of the collective political return to the Holy Land and to Jewish sovereignty. For them, this is the handiwork of humans, violating the Jewish people’s oath of political quietism.

In the words of the (as expounded by Rashi), the people were adjured not to return collectively to the Land of Israel by the exertion of physical force, nor to “rebel against the nations of the world,” nor to “hasten the End.” In short, they were required to wait for the heavenly, complete, miraculous, supernatural, and meta-historical redemption that is totally distinct from the realm of human endeavor. This waiting over two millennia manifests the very essence and singularity of the Jewish people, expressing their faith in divine providence, in the assurance of the prophets, and in messianic destiny.


----------



## MortSahlFan

I went back a few pages and was surprised how many people use "the bible" as fact (but only when it helps their so-called argument)


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  MortSahlFan, et al,

Yes, I agree.  But I think that while they use some Faith-Based belief in the supernatural, they also supplement it with the common reality that is recognized by most everyone.  There are very few that actually base their entire argument (one way or the other) solely on the Faith-Based belief in the supernatural.  Both sides have this issue in orbit around their fundamental arguments.

While the Negotiations Affairs Department (NAD-PLO)  list nine (9) principle positions _(Borders, Jerusalem, Refugees, Political Prisoners, Water, Security, Economy, Permanent Status setting of Two-States, Restitution Claims)_ that form the underpinning of the Conflict, the NAD-PLO has not made any good-faith effort to enter into formal discussions.  And neither the Faith-Based arguments or the Political Common Reality positions statements actually come to tell the story as to the on-going conflict.



MortSahlFan said:


> I went back a few pages and was surprised how many people use "the bible" as fact (but only when it helps their so-called argument)


*(COMMENT)*

The true forces and motivations behind the sustained conflict are the accumulation of wealth and the exhibition of power _(political and economic influence)_. 

While Faith-Based belief in the supernatural is mentioned so very frequently, it should not be thought of in terms of evidentiary material.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ofri Dimentman, who is responsible for the date department of the Mehadrin export company told _Yediot_ that medjool dates are exported to some 30 countries, most notably Turkey. Israeli dates are even sought in Arab countries, to which they are sold through a third-party broker.

(full article online)

'Israeli dates are sought even by Arab countries'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Boycott  !!!   Boycott  !!!  ]

WJC condemns Tlaib for calling to boycott Bill Maher


----------



## Sixties Fan

India: Over ten thousand rally in support of Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Success! California stopped from implementing anti-Israel curriculum in high schools


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,




 ​


Sixties Fan said:


> [ Boycott  !!!   Boycott  !!!  ]
> WJC condemns Tlaib for calling to boycott Bill Maher


*(COMMENT)*

Now isn't this ironic.  The Honorable Rashida Tlaib (D-MICH) is just charging too had against the Jewish Community (IMO).  What purpose of does Congresswomen Tlaib hope to accomplish?  _*(RHETORICAL*)_  The more controversial her campaign becomes → the more she demonstrates her anti-Israel agenda. 


> In a statement, the World Jewish Congress (WJC) said it “finds it deeply disturbing that Rep. Rashida Tlaib would demonstrate disregard for freedom of speech by suggesting a boycott of Bill Maher’s HBO show after the popular television host denounced the anti-Semitic Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement seeking to delegitimize the Jewish state.”


I wonder:

◈  If the Congresswoman has a fixed hostile and prejudiced agenda against Jews? 

◈  Or, are these recent anti-Israel activities spontanious events?

◈  Or, is this an example of a concerted effort to delegitimize the idea of Jewish self-determination?​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ If the Congresswoman has a fixed hostile and prejudiced agenda against Jews?


I never heard her say anything bad about Jews.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ If the Congresswoman has a fixed hostile and prejudiced agenda against Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard her say anything bad about Jews.
Click to expand...


Addresses nothing, as usual.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ Or, are these recent anti-Israel activities spontanious events?


The initial aggression was by Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ Or, is this an example of a concerted effort to delegitimize the idea of Jewish self-determination?


The Zionists called their project colonialism. Then when colonialism started to get a bad name, they changed it so self determination.

Like colonial settlers can claim self determination.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ Or, are these recent anti-Israel activities spontanious events?
> 
> 
> 
> The initial aggression was by Israel.
Click to expand...

There was no initial aggression.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ Or, is this an example of a concerted effort to delegitimize the idea of Jewish self-determination?
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists called their project colonialism. Then when colonialism started to get a bad name, they changed it so self determination.
> 
> Like colonial settlers can claim self determination.
Click to expand...


Arabs-Moslems tried and failed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Those regions were geographically part of the area of 'historic Palestine' the League of nations awarded to the Jewish people to, among other purposes:


encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency. referred to in Article 4, close settlement by Jews, on the land, including State lands and waste landsFrom 1922 until 1967, no recognized country or state legally ruled those areas except the Mandate. In Hebrew, the Mandate was translated as "Land of Israel". Jordan was an illegal occupier. 

All this leaves us with a simple solution for the requirement of the EU to note the origin of the product: the Land of Israel.

(full article online)

My Right Word: A Matter of Origin


----------



## Synthaholic

Don’t buy Keter products. Made in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Synthaholic said:


> Don’t buy Keter products. Made in Israel.


Thank you for the Thumbs UP  !!!!!!

(And we thought that it was only "Palestinian Territory" products which were being boycotted.   He, he, he , he

*Products*‎: ‎Outdoor and Indoor resin-based con...
*Number of employees*‎: ‎3,020 (2017)
*Headquarters*‎: ‎Herzliya, Israel

Keter manufactures a wide range of household and garden resin-based products, storage solutions[_buzzword_], and outdoor furniture: outdoor furniture, lifestyle and gardening, outdoor storage products, tool storage, kids, indoor storage, home organization and bath. It is one of Israel's largest manufacturers of resin-based outdoor and garden furniture.[7]


[  Lets buy  Keter  !!!!!]


[ Oh, wait, maybe it is the Israeli products that people in Gaza and "West Bank" love so much to buy which need to be boycotted? 
Or the products from Gaza to "West Bank" ? ]


[ Maybe....just maybe.....Israel needs to stop ALL trucks in and out of Gaza until the Gaza government stops the rockets, incendiary and bomb balloons, plus all the infiltrations designed to KILL  JEWS  ]


[Time to stop the War by the Muslims against the Jews.]


[Who shall we boycott in order to make THAT  happen?]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and South Korea forge ‘historic’ free-trade agreement


----------



## Sixties Fan

he level of Zionophobia fueled by BDS-inspired Jew hatred is not the same on every campus. Anti-Israel activities are concentrated in a small number of prestigious campuses popular with Jewish students; the larger the Jewish student population the more pervasive is the anti-Israel hostility. The worst anti-Israel schools tend to be prominent, prestigious universities that wield enormous influence and generate the largest amount of publicity. Averaging anti-Israel sentiment of Columbia University which had 108 incidents recorded by AMCHA or New York University which had 75 incidents with Appalachian State University which had 4 incidents or Bradley University which had 1 incident distorts the reality. It tempers what it feels like to be an isolated pro-Israel student on a campus with an active pro-BDS movement fueled by aggressive chapters of Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP), IfNotNow and J Street U, where professors are anti-Israel propagandists, where Hillel eschews involvement beyond anodyne statements and serving Shabbat dinners to avoid antagonizing their liberal donors, and where the administrators—the supposed "adults in the room"—are intimidated by, if not openly complicit with, the students and faculty claiming for themselves the exclusive right to be the arbiters of human rights and social justice.

(full article online)

What's Wrong with Advice for Dealing with Zionophobia on Campus? Part 1 (Victor Muslin) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is the first time that Israel will be hosting a major international football championship. Twenty-one teams from 12 countries will compete for medals at the Kraft Family Sports Campus.

(full article online)

Flag Football’s European Championship Kicks Off in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Zealand suspends funding to UNRWA ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

US State Department removes all mention of Palestinian Authority


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> US State Department removes all mention of Palestinian Authority



Yikes.  That is a statement.


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> US State Department removes all mention of Palestinian Authority


At some point, there is every reason to accept that labels for such things as a PNC, PLO, PLC, PNA, PA, etc., are merely labels for former and/or existing non-functioning bureaucracies that exist only as letterhead on paper documents?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> US State Department removes all mention of Palestinian Authority
> 
> 
> 
> At some point, there is every reason to accept that labels for such things as a PNC, PLO, PLC, PNA, PA, etc., are merely labels for former and/or existing non-functioning bureaucracies that exist only as letterhead on paper documents?
Click to expand...

Surely the Palestinians would like to get rid of Abbas and his cabal of crooks.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> US State Department removes all mention of Palestinian Authority
> 
> 
> 
> At some point, there is every reason to accept that labels for such things as a PNC, PLO, PLC, PNA, PA, etc., are merely labels for former and/or existing non-functioning bureaucracies that exist only as letterhead on paper documents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely the Palestinians would like to get rid of Abbas and his cabal of crooks.
Click to expand...

Shirley, only to replace him with new letterhead and a new cabal of crooks?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> US State Department removes all mention of Palestinian Authority
> 
> 
> 
> At some point, there is every reason to accept that labels for such things as a PNC, PLO, PLC, PNA, PA, etc., are merely labels for former and/or existing non-functioning bureaucracies that exist only as letterhead on paper documents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely the Palestinians would like to get rid of Abbas and his cabal of crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shirley, only to replace him with new letterhead and a new cabal of crooks?
Click to expand...

Abbas was elected under shady circumstances and has been kept in power with US money, weapons, and political cover.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> US State Department removes all mention of Palestinian Authority
> 
> 
> 
> At some point, there is every reason to accept that labels for such things as a PNC, PLO, PLC, PNA, PA, etc., are merely labels for former and/or existing non-functioning bureaucracies that exist only as letterhead on paper documents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely the Palestinians would like to get rid of Abbas and his cabal of crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shirley, only to replace him with new letterhead and a new cabal of crooks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abbas was elected under shady circumstances and has been kept in power with US money, weapons, and political cover.
Click to expand...


Shirley, not that old conspiracy theory again. 

Why do you think Arab-Moslem cabals of crooks are so prevalent across the Arab-Moslem Middle East?

Do you have one grand sweeping unified theory of conspiracy theories?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> US State Department removes all mention of Palestinian Authority
> 
> 
> 
> At some point, there is every reason to accept that labels for such things as a PNC, PLO, PLC, PNA, PA, etc., are merely labels for former and/or existing non-functioning bureaucracies that exist only as letterhead on paper documents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely the Palestinians would like to get rid of Abbas and his cabal of crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shirley, only to replace him with new letterhead and a new cabal of crooks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abbas was elected under shady circumstances and has been kept in power with US money, weapons, and political cover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shirley, not that old conspiracy theory again.
> 
> Why do you think Arab-Moslem cabals of crooks are so prevalent across the Arab-Moslem Middle East?
> 
> Do you have one grand sweeping unified theory of conspiracy theories?
Click to expand...

Sure, conspiracy theory is a CIA propaganda term used to discredit people who do not follow the government line.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At some point, there is every reason to accept that labels for such things as a PNC, PLO, PLC, PNA, PA, etc., are merely labels for former and/or existing non-functioning bureaucracies that exist only as letterhead on paper documents?
> 
> 
> 
> Surely the Palestinians would like to get rid of Abbas and his cabal of crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shirley, only to replace him with new letterhead and a new cabal of crooks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abbas was elected under shady circumstances and has been kept in power with US money, weapons, and political cover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shirley, not that old conspiracy theory again.
> 
> Why do you think Arab-Moslem cabals of crooks are so prevalent across the Arab-Moslem Middle East?
> 
> Do you have one grand sweeping unified theory of conspiracy theories?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, conspiracy theory is a CIA propaganda term used to discredit people who do not follow the government line.
Click to expand...


Shirley, another of the topics addressed by your Mufti.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Foreign Ministry confirms Honduras to open trade mission in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan

What's Wrong with Advice for Dealing with Zionophobia on Campus? Part 2 (Victor Muslin) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

What's Wrong with Advice for Dealing with Zionophobia on Campus? Part 1 (Victor Muslin) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Sagi Muki wins gold at the Judo World Championships in the in under-81 kilogram class in Tokyo on August 28, 2019. (screen capture: Sport5)

Israel’s Sagi Muki takes gold at judo world championships


----------



## Sixties Fan

Honduras recognizes Jerusalem as Israel's capital


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Canadian anti-Israel group, CJPME, proudly claimed that Hydro-Quebec caved to BDS demands to stop cooperating with Israel.

Another BDS Win?! ‼️@hydroquebec Quebec chooses not to renew a cyber-security contract with Israeli company IEC. @BDS_Quebec has been working for years to pressure Hydro-Quebec to sever the partnership. Congratulations! /R E P R I S E -- Hydro-Québec met fin à son partenariat avec la société Israel Electric Corporation (IEC) et remet une copie de son accord secret à Me John Philpot, avocat montréalais, expert en droit international/
— CJPME (@CJPME) August 28, 2019

Hydro-Quebec responded that CJPME have no idea what they are talking about and that they have excellent relations with IEC.
 Regarding the end of our cybersecurity knowledge sharing partnership with Israel Electric Corporation (IEC), we would like to state that it was not politically motivated in any way or the result of a pressure from BDS Québec. The partnership agreement of good practices between Hydro-Québec and the IEC, signed in May 2017, lasted two years. It ended, as initially planned, in May 2019. The partnership was not renewed for the simple reason that our needs and expectations regarding the sharing of information in the area of cybersecurity were fully met in the course of our 2 year collaboration. We continue to have excellent relations with the IEC and could eventually pursue our discussions should the need arise.The BDSers will have a press conference this morning pretending to reveal important information about this - the memo of the 2017 agreement between IEC and Hydro-Quebec, being spun by an anti-Israel lawyer.



The funny thing is that the agreement ended in May, and the BDSers are only now noticing. A recent article in TVA Nouvelles talks about cyberattacks on Hydro-Quebec and how they are defending against them (autotranslated):

(full article online)

BDS lies again, claims another fake victory ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ BDS, destroying one Muslim life at a time ]


Mollaei fled to Germany after complaining to International Judo Federation chief Marius Vizer that Iran’s Olympic committee demanded he throw his semifinal match against Belgium’s Matthias Casse in order to avoid the risk of entering the final against Israel’s Sagi Muki.

(full article online)

Iran judoka, forced to throw match to avoid Israeli, refuses to compete for Iran


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel added to Microsoft network in bid for faster cloud services


----------



## Sixties Fan

And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.

“You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).

Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.

Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”

Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.

(full article online)

Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> “You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).
> 
> Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.
> 
> Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”
> 
> Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head


Where is Israel's exchange program with Palestinian universities? Why can't foreign professors teach in Palestinian universities? Why can't Palestinian students study abroad?

Why does Israel whine about academic freedom while denying it to Palestinians?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> “You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).
> 
> Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.
> 
> Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”
> 
> Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Israel's exchange program with Palestinian universities? Why can't foreign professors teach in Palestinian universities? Why can't Palestinian students study abroad?
> 
> Why does Israel whine about academic freedom while denying it to Palestinians?
Click to expand...


Why can’t Jews study in Gaza? Is that because Gaza is Jew-free?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> “You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).
> 
> Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.
> 
> Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”
> 
> Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Israel's exchange program with Palestinian universities? Why can't foreign professors teach in Palestinian universities? Why can't Palestinian students study abroad?
> 
> Why does Israel whine about academic freedom while denying it to Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t Jews study in Gaza? Is that because Gaza is Jew-free?
Click to expand...

How easy it is to forget how many from Areas A, B and C do go to study and work in Israel.

How easy it is to forget that those in Gaza also got to come and study and work before Arafat started the Intifadas.


Too bad Palestinians.  You want death and destruction, you are causing the destruction of your own places, and you deserve exactly what the Germans deserved twice.   Who was going to send their children to study in Germany during WWI or II ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

European Flag Football Championship is a touchdown for Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> “You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).
> 
> Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.
> 
> Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”
> 
> Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Israel's exchange program with Palestinian universities? Why can't foreign professors teach in Palestinian universities? Why can't Palestinian students study abroad?
> 
> Why does Israel whine about academic freedom while denying it to Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t Jews study in Gaza? Is that because Gaza is Jew-free?
Click to expand...

It is Israel who will not allow Jews into Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> “You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).
> 
> Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.
> 
> Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”
> 
> Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Israel's exchange program with Palestinian universities? Why can't foreign professors teach in Palestinian universities? Why can't Palestinian students study abroad?
> 
> Why does Israel whine about academic freedom while denying it to Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t Jews study in Gaza? Is that because Gaza is Jew-free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How easy it is to forget how many from Areas A, B and C do go to study and work in Israel.
> 
> How easy it is to forget that those in Gaza also got to come and study and work before Arafat started the Intifadas.
> 
> 
> Too bad Palestinians.  You want death and destruction, you are causing the destruction of your own places, and you deserve exactly what the Germans deserved twice.   Who was going to send their children to study in Germany during WWI or II ?
Click to expand...

Good deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> “You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).
> 
> Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.
> 
> Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”
> 
> Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Israel's exchange program with Palestinian universities? Why can't foreign professors teach in Palestinian universities? Why can't Palestinian students study abroad?
> 
> Why does Israel whine about academic freedom while denying it to Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t Jews study in Gaza? Is that because Gaza is Jew-free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel who will not allow Jews into Gaza.
Click to expand...

Strange way of keeping Jews alive.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> “You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).
> 
> Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.
> 
> Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”
> 
> Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Israel's exchange program with Palestinian universities? Why can't foreign professors teach in Palestinian universities? Why can't Palestinian students study abroad?
> 
> Why does Israel whine about academic freedom while denying it to Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t Jews study in Gaza? Is that because Gaza is Jew-free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel who will not allow Jews into Gaza.
Click to expand...


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> “You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).
> 
> Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.
> 
> Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”
> 
> Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Israel's exchange program with Palestinian universities? Why can't foreign professors teach in Palestinian universities? Why can't Palestinian students study abroad?
> 
> Why does Israel whine about academic freedom while denying it to Palestinians?
Click to expand...


I must admit that I don't know the way it is now, after all the Intifidas and terror and Oslo Accords.  In the 1980's, though, I met a Palestinian, at the Tomb of the Patriarchs, who had studied at Oxford University in England.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> “You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).
> 
> Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.
> 
> Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”
> 
> Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Israel's exchange program with Palestinian universities? Why can't foreign professors teach in Palestinian universities? Why can't Palestinian students study abroad?
> 
> Why does Israel whine about academic freedom while denying it to Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must admit that I don't know the way it is now, after all the Intifidas and terror and Oslo Accords.  In the 1980's, though, I met a Palestinian, at the Tomb of the Patriarchs, who had studied at Oxford University in England.
Click to expand...

Students in Gaza cannot study in the West Bank or abroad. They even have to pass up scholarships because they cannot get out.

Ahed Tamimi had to fight for months to get a student visa to study in the UK. Many are not that lucky.

Noam Chompsky, and others, have been barred from giving talks in the West Bank. Foreign professors are barred from teaching in Palestine. Academics cannot attend conferences.

I don't see where any of this has anything to do with security.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as most academics also understand, allowing BDS does not promote academic freedom in the slightest — quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> “You can’t teach people how to think if you teach them what to think,” stated University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin earlier this year as he became Chairman of the Committee of University Heads of Israel (VERA).
> 
> Preceding his election to VERA, in which he serves as the leading voice for Israel’s academic community on the issue of countering BDS, Robin’s own university found itself on the frontline of the BDS battleground in the U.S.
> 
> Following last November’s initial pro-BDS vote by the Pitzer College faculty to suspend its semester exchange program at University of Haifa, Robin and Pitzer President Melvin L. Oliver joined forces to condemn the vote and the BDS threat more broadly. It was a key manifestation of Robin’s work with VERA, which he has called a quest to “promote the truths about Israel’s status as the only Middle East society which respects the values of free speech and academic freedom — truths that Israel’s detractors and BDS’s proponents so blatantly disregard.”
> 
> Those truths are self-evident at University of Haifa, where Jews and Arabs not only coexist, but thrive alongside one another as students and faculty members. Approximately 35% percent of our students are Arabs of Muslim, Christian and Druze backgrounds. Our Arab and Jewish students are bound together by their love of knowledge and mutual respect. The Arab students “study, work and play beside Jewish students, and this is the epitome of social justice, equality and opportunity for education,” Robin has explained.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Tolerating BDS as ‘Differing Views’ Flips Academic Freedom on Its Head
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Israel's exchange program with Palestinian universities? Why can't foreign professors teach in Palestinian universities? Why can't Palestinian students study abroad?
> 
> Why does Israel whine about academic freedom while denying it to Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must admit that I don't know the way it is now, after all the Intifidas and terror and Oslo Accords.  In the 1980's, though, I met a Palestinian, at the Tomb of the Patriarchs, who had studied at Oxford University in England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Students in Gaza cannot study in the West Bank or abroad. They even have to pass up scholarships because they cannot get out.
> 
> Ahed Tamimi had to fight for months to get a student visa to study in the UK. Many are not that lucky.
> 
> Noam Chompsky, and others, have been barred from giving talks in the West Bank. Foreign professors are barred from teaching in Palestine. Academics cannot attend conferences.
> 
> I don't see where any of this has anything to do with security.
Click to expand...


You seem to have a sense of entitlement such that your tender sensibilities take precedence over the laws and policies of sovereign nations. 

Your hurt feelings are not everyone else’s first priority.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

OH, you are so confused.



P F Tinmore said:


> Students in Gaza cannot study in the West Bank or abroad. They even have to pass up scholarships because they cannot get out.
> 
> Ahed Tamimi had to fight for months to get a student visa to study in the UK. Many are not that lucky.
> 
> Noam Chompsky, and others, have been barred from giving talks in the West Bank. Foreign professors are barred from teaching in Palestine. Academics cannot attend conferences.
> 
> I don't see where any of this has anything to do with security.


*(COMMENT)*
•  I'm not sure yet why you claim "They even have to pass up scholarships."  There is something you have not told us.

•  The "fight for months to get a student visa to study in the UK" is NOT Israel's fault.  Israel don't issue UK Student Visas.

•  Noam Chomsky and others are prevented access to the West Bank for the same reasons as mentioned in *Posting #965* → RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel:

◈ The international obligations which *prohibit all advocacy that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence*_ (“incitement” or “incitement to hatred”)_, as mandated by Article 20(2) of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (“ICCPR”). This also apply to some of the provisions contained in Article 4 of the International Convention on Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination (“ICERD”).​
There may be any number of reasons why a person is denied international travel.  But you are making this broad and sweeping assumption base on knowing nothing about the reasoning.  You just assume it is an anti-"Academic" policy.  I venture to say, if we examined individual cases, we would find a perfectly sound reason.
.........
.........
 ........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  ForeverYoung436, et al,

Israel is not on the Visa Waiver Program (VWP) for entry in the US.



ForeverYoung436 said:


> I must admit that I don't know the way it is now, after all the Intifidas and terror and Oslo Accords.  In the 1980's, though, I met a Palestinian, at the Tomb of the Patriarchs, who had studied at Oxford University in England.


*(COMMENT)*




Many students have entered the US under the VWP first, get accepted into a college and then apply for the student visa.  But there are other ways:


*Scholarships for Israeli Students, 2018*
scholarship-positions.com/scholarships-for...
Scholarship Provider: The *United States–Israel Educational Foundation* (USIEF) Eligible *Students*: *Israeli* citizens of Arab origin or of Ethiopian origin are eligible. Dual *American-Israeli* citizens or permanent residents of the *United States* are not eligible to apply.


*US universities seek Israeli students; will they come home ...*
*www.timesofisrael.com*/*u-s*-universities-seek...
*Israel* “contributes” more MBAs to *American schools* than any other Middle Eastern country; and perhaps surprisingly, about 40% of the 2,800 *Israeli students in the US* — the vast majority of ...


*List of Israeli universities and colleges - Wikipedia*
*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/List_of_*Israeli*...
As many course offerings are varied, *Israeli universities* are considered to be of top quality, and they are inexpensive to attend. *Israel's* quality *university education* is largely responsible for spurring the country's high tech boom and rapid economic development .

The was a case (recently) where a Palestinian Student at Harvard was denied entry -- but that was later corrected.  

Freshman Ismail Ajjawi arrives on campus just in time for classes after originally being denied entry to the US.  by Saba Aziz, al-Jazeera News Agency​
......... 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

There has been a 9% increase in tourist entries in August 2019 over August 2018, and a 20% increase over August 2017, according to Israel’s tourism ministry, with revenue from incoming tourism reaching $437 million in August,
an increase of 10% over the same month last year.

(full article online)

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/tr...tourist-entering-israel-in-august/2019/09/04/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Switzerland will work together to consider alternatives to the UN Relief and Works Agency, Foreign Minister Israel Katz said Wednesday after meeting with Swiss Foreign Minister Ignazio Cassis in Bern.

Switzerland suspended payments to UNRWA in July until the completion of a UN investigation into ethical misconduct among senior officials of the organization. This decision came after Switzerland has already paid its $22.5 million pledge in 2019 toward the organization’s $1.2 billion budget.

(full article online)

Katz: Israel, Switzerland will consider alternatives to UNRWA


----------



## Sixties Fan

In reality, BDS’s momentum has stalled. The campaign hasn’t attracted a U.S. scholarly organization since it snagged the National Women’s Studies Association in 2015. Meanwhile, they lost big at the American Historical Association in 2016. The Modern Language Association grew so tired of BDS propagandists that they passed an anti-BDS resolution in 2017. BDS even lost in anthropology–among our most politically lopsided disciplines—when the American Anthropological Association narrowly defeated a boycott resolution three years ago.

This year, BDS lost the Society for the Study of Social Problems, an organization committed to the pursuit of “social justice” with no compunction about passing resolutions on subject matters outside its members’ range of expertise. The BDS resolution failed at the same time that one in support of the Green New Deal passed!

At this past weekend’s annual meeting of the American Political Science Association (APSA), yet another BDS effort was turned back. As a sign of the relative weakness of BDS in the political science field, activists targeted only Foundations of Political Theory, one of 49 “sections” within APSA. A proposed pro-BDS resolution wanted Foundations to “honor the call of Palestinian civil society for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions,” which _COMMENTARY_ readers will know is really a call to get rid of the Jewish state.

(full article online)

BDS Suffers Another Defeat from Academia


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gov. Mark Bevin signed anti-BDS law, pro-Israel supporters praised it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eighty organizations today wrote to the California State University (CSU) Chancellor and the University’s General Counsel demanding answers regarding San Francisco State University (SFSU) Professor Rabab Abdulhadi’s continued use of the university’s name and logo to spread anti-Semitism and false propaganda against Israel on social media.

The groups initially learned that an image with the message “Zionism = Racism” and “Boycott! Divest! Sanction!” had been posted to the Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diaspora’s Program (AMED) Facebook page, and asked CSU and state officials to address the matter, more than a month ago. To date, nothing has been done. The hateful posts remain, and Abdulhadi has added new posts soliciting funds for her lawsuit against SFSU and to fight the “Israel Lobby.” The response from newly appointed SFSU President Mahoney is that the AMED Facebook page is an independent page and unaffiliated with the university.


(full article online)

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/us...name-logo-to-spread-anti-semitism/2019/09/04/


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Palestinian LGBTQ Ban, Israel Extends Helping Hand


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Eighty organizations today wrote to the California State University (CSU) Chancellor and the University’s General Counsel demanding answers regarding San Francisco State University (SFSU) Professor Rabab Abdulhadi’s continued use of the university’s name and logo to spread anti-Semitism and false propaganda against Israel on social media.
> 
> The groups initially learned that an image with the message “Zionism = Racism” and “Boycott! Divest! Sanction!” had been posted to the Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diaspora’s Program (AMED) Facebook page, and asked CSU and state officials to address the matter, more than a month ago. To date, nothing has been done. The hateful posts remain, and Abdulhadi has added new posts soliciting funds for her lawsuit against SFSU and to fight the “Israel Lobby.” The response from newly appointed SFSU President Mahoney is that the AMED Facebook page is an independent page and unaffiliated with the university.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 80 Groups: SFSU’s Prof. Abdulhadi Still Using School’s Name, Logo, to Spread Anti-Semitism


Rabab Abdulhadi has been sued several times and Israel lost every time because its allegations have been unfounded.


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Harry Potter’ Actress Visits Israel to Celebrate Friend’s Upcoming Wedding


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four Israeli universities shine among top 50 producers of entrepreneurs


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Palestinians would not be using Remax to sell or rent property to Jews,” Barak noted, citing a Palestinian Authority law that punishes such sales with torture and death. “This initiative calls for Remax to stop facilitating sales or rentals between two Jewish parties. The Presbyterian Church objects to Jews doing business even if it does not involve Palestinians or non-Jews.”

Ironically, the Presbyterian Council’s resolution last year also called for “support for all efforts to bring Palestinians and Israelis together peacefully” and for Israel to “stop discriminatory practices,” things their initiative diametrically opposes. 

“This would also prevent Christians from buying or selling properties,” Barak noted. “In some respects, the Presbyterian Church is not discriminating. They are preventing Jewish property owners from selling or renting to Palestinians. And this is certainly causing distress to the employees of Remax, whether they are Jewish, Christian, or Muslim. In their rush to be anti-Israel, the Presbyterian Church does not discriminate in who suffers from their actions.”

(full article online)

Presbyterian Church Goes Full Nazi with New Boycott


----------



## Sixties Fan

“With a long history of unsportsmanlike conduct in an arena where sportsmanship is supposed to be sacrosanct, Iran has relinquished its right to participate in the Olympic Games,” said NCYI President Farley Weiss. “By repeatedly instructing its athletes to purposefully lose sporting events so they will not have to compete against Israeli athletes, Iran has injected bigotry, anti-Semitism and intolerance into the international sports world and should face the consequences for their heinous and anti-Semitic acts. There is no room for this type of reprehensible behavior at the Olympic Games.”

“Like Iran, the Palestinian Authority has tainted the Olympics through its ongoing refusal to formally apologize for the 1972 massacre in Munich and through its incomprehensible glorification of the despicable terrorists who carried out the deadly act of terror,” Weiss added. “Coupled with its outrageous ‘Pay to Slay’ program, through which it provides financial remuneration to terrorists, the PA has fundamentally relinquished its rights to take part in the Olympics. Until such time as the PA issues a formal apology for the 1972 terrorist attack in Munich and pays reparations to the families of the victims, they should not be permitted to field an Olympic team.”

(full article online)

'Ban Iran, PA from the Olympics'


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Nazis, Communists and Terrorists, oh my!!!!  ]

A former Palestinian Arab terrorist who was ordered to be deported by Canada's federal government is a guest speaker at an upcoming University of Toronto student event.

In response, Hasbara Fellowships Canada, which empowers student leaders to become advocates for Israel, is urging the university to intervene and prevent his participation in the event.

Issam Al-Yamani is a self-admitted former member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which is a recognized terror group in Canada.

Despite the Immigration and Refugee Board ordering his deportation in 2005 for his terror associations, he remains in Canada. A 2007 federal court decision confirms that he admitted to being a member of the PFLP.

(full article online)

‘Dangerous PFLP terrorist shouldn't be given platform at U of T'


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Japan Sign Historic Defense Agreement


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Nazis, Communists and Terrorists, oh my!!!!  ]
> 
> A former Palestinian Arab terrorist who was ordered to be deported by Canada's federal government is a guest speaker at an upcoming University of Toronto student event.
> 
> In response, Hasbara Fellowships Canada, which empowers student leaders to become advocates for Israel, is urging the university to intervene and prevent his participation in the event.
> 
> Issam Al-Yamani is a self-admitted former member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which is a recognized terror group in Canada.
> 
> Despite the Immigration and Refugee Board ordering his deportation in 2005 for his terror associations, he remains in Canada. A 2007 federal court decision confirms that he admitted to being a member of the PFLP.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘Dangerous PFLP terrorist shouldn't be given platform at U of T'


According to a Global News investigation on Mr. Al-Yamani published in March of 2018, the Government of Canada has been "trying to deport him" for the past 26 years.

Interesting, how many people did he kill in 26 years?

More than *0?*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Nazis, Communists and Terrorists, oh my!!!!  ]
> 
> A former Palestinian Arab terrorist who was ordered to be deported by Canada's federal government is a guest speaker at an upcoming University of Toronto student event.
> 
> In response, Hasbara Fellowships Canada, which empowers student leaders to become advocates for Israel, is urging the university to intervene and prevent his participation in the event.
> 
> Issam Al-Yamani is a self-admitted former member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which is a recognized terror group in Canada.
> 
> Despite the Immigration and Refugee Board ordering his deportation in 2005 for his terror associations, he remains in Canada. A 2007 federal court decision confirms that he admitted to being a member of the PFLP.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘Dangerous PFLP terrorist shouldn't be given platform at U of T'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Global News investigation on Mr. Al-Yamani published in March of 2018, the Government of Canada has been "trying to deport him" for the past 26 years.
> 
> Interesting, how many people did he kill in 26 years?
> 
> More than *0?*
Click to expand...


The Canadians probably have some strange notion that their civil laws supersede your professed outrage.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Nazis, Communists and Terrorists, oh my!!!!  ]
> 
> A former Palestinian Arab terrorist who was ordered to be deported by Canada's federal government is a guest speaker at an upcoming University of Toronto student event.
> 
> In response, Hasbara Fellowships Canada, which empowers student leaders to become advocates for Israel, is urging the university to intervene and prevent his participation in the event.
> 
> Issam Al-Yamani is a self-admitted former member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which is a recognized terror group in Canada.
> 
> Despite the Immigration and Refugee Board ordering his deportation in 2005 for his terror associations, he remains in Canada. A 2007 federal court decision confirms that he admitted to being a member of the PFLP.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘Dangerous PFLP terrorist shouldn't be given platform at U of T'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Global News investigation on Mr. Al-Yamani published in March of 2018, the Government of Canada has been "trying to deport him" for the past 26 years.
> 
> Interesting, how many people did he kill in 26 years?
> 
> More than *0?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Canadians probably have some strange notion that their civil laws supersede your professed outrage.
Click to expand...

So Canada wants to deport a peaceful person just because they have a hair up their ass.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oxfam sued for supporting Hamas ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Oxfam sued for supporting Hamas ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Among other things, the *GUPAP project provided support and assistance to the Ministry of Agriculture and Ministry of National Economy in Gaza*.

These assholes are grasping at straws.

*Ministry of Agriculture and Ministry of National Economy are terrorists. *


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Nazis, Communists and Terrorists, oh my!!!!  ]
> 
> A former Palestinian Arab terrorist who was ordered to be deported by Canada's federal government is a guest speaker at an upcoming University of Toronto student event.
> 
> In response, Hasbara Fellowships Canada, which empowers student leaders to become advocates for Israel, is urging the university to intervene and prevent his participation in the event.
> 
> Issam Al-Yamani is a self-admitted former member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which is a recognized terror group in Canada.
> 
> Despite the Immigration and Refugee Board ordering his deportation in 2005 for his terror associations, he remains in Canada. A 2007 federal court decision confirms that he admitted to being a member of the PFLP.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘Dangerous PFLP terrorist shouldn't be given platform at U of T'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Global News investigation on Mr. Al-Yamani published in March of 2018, the Government of Canada has been "trying to deport him" for the past 26 years.
> 
> Interesting, how many people did he kill in 26 years?
> 
> More than *0?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Canadians probably have some strange notion that their civil laws supersede your professed outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Canada wants to deport a peaceful person just because they have a hair up their ass.
Click to expand...


Canada wants to deport him because of his current associations with terrorist groups, his history of committing terror and his current incitement to violence.  Canada thinks he is dangerous.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Nazis, Communists and Terrorists, oh my!!!!  ]
> 
> A former Palestinian Arab terrorist who was ordered to be deported by Canada's federal government is a guest speaker at an upcoming University of Toronto student event.
> 
> In response, Hasbara Fellowships Canada, which empowers student leaders to become advocates for Israel, is urging the university to intervene and prevent his participation in the event.
> 
> Issam Al-Yamani is a self-admitted former member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which is a recognized terror group in Canada.
> 
> Despite the Immigration and Refugee Board ordering his deportation in 2005 for his terror associations, he remains in Canada. A 2007 federal court decision confirms that he admitted to being a member of the PFLP.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘Dangerous PFLP terrorist shouldn't be given platform at U of T'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Global News investigation on Mr. Al-Yamani published in March of 2018, the Government of Canada has been "trying to deport him" for the past 26 years.
> 
> Interesting, how many people did he kill in 26 years?
> 
> More than *0?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Canadians probably have some strange notion that their civil laws supersede your professed outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Canada wants to deport a peaceful person just because they have a hair up their ass.
Click to expand...


You have made no case for any peaceful person and you have made no case for why Canadian civil law is superseded by your silly tirades.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oxfam sued for supporting Hamas ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Among other things, the *GUPAP project provided support and assistance to the Ministry of Agriculture and Ministry of National Economy in Gaza*.
> 
> These assholes are grasping at straws.
> 
> *Ministry of Agriculture and Ministry of National Economy are terrorists. *
Click to expand...


You should write a strongly worded email to the Canadian PM expressing your outrage. Islamic terrorists have rights, correct?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Nazis, Communists and Terrorists, oh my!!!!  ]
> 
> A former Palestinian Arab terrorist who was ordered to be deported by Canada's federal government is a guest speaker at an upcoming University of Toronto student event.
> 
> In response, Hasbara Fellowships Canada, which empowers student leaders to become advocates for Israel, is urging the university to intervene and prevent his participation in the event.
> 
> Issam Al-Yamani is a self-admitted former member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which is a recognized terror group in Canada.
> 
> Despite the Immigration and Refugee Board ordering his deportation in 2005 for his terror associations, he remains in Canada. A 2007 federal court decision confirms that he admitted to being a member of the PFLP.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘Dangerous PFLP terrorist shouldn't be given platform at U of T'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Global News investigation on Mr. Al-Yamani published in March of 2018, the Government of Canada has been "trying to deport him" for the past 26 years.
> 
> Interesting, how many people did he kill in 26 years?
> 
> More than *0?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Canadians probably have some strange notion that their civil laws supersede your professed outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Canada wants to deport a peaceful person just because they have a hair up their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada wants to deport him because of his current associations with terrorist groups, his history of committing terror and his current incitement to violence.  Canada thinks he is dangerous.
Click to expand...

Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.

Good girl.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Nazis, Communists and Terrorists, oh my!!!!  ]
> 
> A former Palestinian Arab terrorist who was ordered to be deported by Canada's federal government is a guest speaker at an upcoming University of Toronto student event.
> 
> In response, Hasbara Fellowships Canada, which empowers student leaders to become advocates for Israel, is urging the university to intervene and prevent his participation in the event.
> 
> Issam Al-Yamani is a self-admitted former member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which is a recognized terror group in Canada.
> 
> Despite the Immigration and Refugee Board ordering his deportation in 2005 for his terror associations, he remains in Canada. A 2007 federal court decision confirms that he admitted to being a member of the PFLP.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ‘Dangerous PFLP terrorist shouldn't be given platform at U of T'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Global News investigation on Mr. Al-Yamani published in March of 2018, the Government of Canada has been "trying to deport him" for the past 26 years.
> 
> Interesting, how many people did he kill in 26 years?
> 
> More than *0?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Canadians probably have some strange notion that their civil laws supersede your professed outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Canada wants to deport a peaceful person just because they have a hair up their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada wants to deport him because of his current associations with terrorist groups, his history of committing terror and his current incitement to violence.  Canada thinks he is dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.
Click to expand...



Um.  He's a convicted terrorist who has known associations with terrorists groups and who is using public forums in Canada to incite violence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to a Global News investigation on Mr. Al-Yamani published in March of 2018, the Government of Canada has been "trying to deport him" for the past 26 years.
> 
> Interesting, how many people did he kill in 26 years?
> 
> More than *0?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Canadians probably have some strange notion that their civil laws supersede your professed outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Canada wants to deport a peaceful person just because they have a hair up their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada wants to deport him because of his current associations with terrorist groups, his history of committing terror and his current incitement to violence.  Canada thinks he is dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um.  He's a convicted terrorist who has known associations with terrorists groups and who is using public forums in Canada to incite violence.
Click to expand...

Pfffft, more BS talking points.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canadians probably have some strange notion that their civil laws supersede your professed outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> So Canada wants to deport a peaceful person just because they have a hair up their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada wants to deport him because of his current associations with terrorist groups, his history of committing terror and his current incitement to violence.  Canada thinks he is dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo, you played the terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um.  He's a convicted terrorist who has known associations with terrorists groups and who is using public forums in Canada to incite violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft, more BS talking points.
Click to expand...


So this is really about your hurt feelings.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycotts, Benjamins, and America’s university leaders*

Boycotts, Benjamins, and America’s university leaders


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

(Ramallah and Bethlehem local stores fill shelves with new Tnuvah products)

_"Of course whenever I put my Nike Rolex outfit in the morning to buy some Israeli milk,
I never forget the flag, just to show them infidels how determined #bds-holes are..."_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Women’s March Dumps Three Leaders Tainted by Antisemitism Controversies


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Yes, the Canadians have their laws and their dilemmas.   And they have the responsibility to defend their nation from all threats _(internal and external)_.  This responsibility includes (QED) Criminal Acts directed against Canada with the intention of - or calculated to - intimidate a population and to compel the Canadian government or the general population to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers the criminal objective.



			
				Annex I - Plan of Action • Section II •  Measures Aimed at Addressing Conditions Conducive to the Spread of Terrorism • Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy said:
			
		

> To step-up national efforts and bilateral, sub-regional, regional and international co-operation, as appropriate, to *improve border and customs controls*, in order to *prevent and detect the movement of terrorists* and to prevent and detect the illicit traffic in, inter alia, small arms and light weapons, conventional ammunition and explosives, nuclear, chemical, biological or radiological weapons and materials, while recognizing that States may require assistance to that effect.





P F Tinmore said:


> So Canada wants to deport a peaceful person just because they have a hair up their ass.


*(COMMENT)*

You can be such a _(words escape me)_ in your very judgemental assessment of the Canadians.  Their action is completely consistent with the United Nations General Assembly Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy (*A/RES/72/284*).

The "*Security Council resolutions 2178* (2014) of 24 September 2014 and *Security Council Resolution 2396* (2017) of 21 December 2017, and reaffirms the need to strengthen efforts to address the evolving threat of foreign terrorist fighters."

Resolution 2178 and the definition of foreign terrorist fighters, and expressing grave concernover the acute and growing threat posed by *foreign terrorist fighters returning or relocating, particularly from conflict zones*, → *to third countries*,​
The idea that "they have a hair up their ass" is purely the least objective position you can hold on the disposition of a "former Palestinian Arab terrorist" _(if there is such a thing)_.

.........

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, the Canadians have their laws and their dilemmas.   And they have the responsibility to defend their nation from all threats _(internal and external)_.  This responsibility includes (QED) Criminal Acts directed against Canada with the intention of - or calculated to - intimidate a population and to compel the Canadian government or the general population to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers the criminal objective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annex I - Plan of Action • Section II •  Measures Aimed at Addressing Conditions Conducive to the Spread of Terrorism • Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To step-up national efforts and bilateral, sub-regional, regional and international co-operation, as appropriate, to *improve border and customs controls*, in order to *prevent and detect the movement of terrorists* and to prevent and detect the illicit traffic in, inter alia, small arms and light weapons, conventional ammunition and explosives, nuclear, chemical, biological or radiological weapons and materials, while recognizing that States may require assistance to that effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Canada wants to deport a peaceful person just because they have a hair up their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You can be such a _(words escape me)_ in your very judgemental assessment of the Canadians.  Their action is completely consistent with the United Nations General Assembly Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy (*A/RES/72/284*).
> 
> The "*Security Council resolutions 2178* (2014) of 24 September 2014 and *Security Council Resolution 2396* (2017) of 21 December 2017, and reaffirms the need to strengthen efforts to address the evolving threat of foreign terrorist fighters."
> 
> Resolution 2178 and the definition of foreign terrorist fighters, and expressing grave concernover the acute and growing threat posed by *foreign terrorist fighters returning or relocating, particularly from conflict zones*, → *to third countries*,​
> The idea that "they have a hair up their ass" is purely the least objective position you can hold on the disposition of a "former Palestinian Arab terrorist" _(if there is such a thing)_.
> 
> .........View attachment 279644
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

26 years of peace and they are still calling names.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

That would be October 1993 and the Oslo Accord I _(Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements)_.  You are really into Propaganda by misinformation. 



P F Tinmore said:


> 26 years of peace and they are still calling names.


*(COMMENT)*

Just in the period since the beginning of the Oslo Declaration of Principles on 13 September 1993 thru Spring of 1996:

*​*
*"Note verbale dated 13 February 1995 *
*from the *
*Permanent *Representative of Israel to the United Nations Office at Geneva 
addressed to the
*Assistant Secretary-General for Human Rights*"​

The expanded view (1994 thru present) is so large as to not be of any value to soply and paste it.  But you can view it at:  "*Comprehensive Listing of Terrorism Victims in Israel** (September 1993 - Present)*"

This list include various assorted attacks launched by HAMAS, 'Jihad and Tawhid Brigades,' Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP "Red Star"), and other assorted terrorists operating independently or as orphaned small cells.

I don't know what small corner of the Negev you are talking about, but overall, there has not been any period of peace since before the end of WWII.  Israel has been under a set of conditions wherein Criminal Acts were directed against the State of Israel with the intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities, the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a population and to compel the Government of Israel to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers the criminal objectives amounting to terrorism.  Since the beginning, Israel [as formed under the concepts of the Jewish National Home (JNH)] has been under near continuous attack by Palestinian Terrorist engaged in a regime of unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.   The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have engaged in the use of Small Arms and Light Weapons attacks against all over the entire region.  The HoAP have engaged in the perform acts of violence against a person on board an aircraft in flight, endangering the safety of the aircraft; to place an explosive device on an aircraft; to attempt such acts; or to be an accomplice of a person who performs or attempts to perform such acts; and unlawfully, by force or threat thereof, and use of another form of intimidation, to seize or exercise control of that aircraft and cruise ships.  Not to mention the attacks using the launching of thousands of rockets and mortars across the international borders into Israel.  Thes and other crimes perpetrated by the HoAP, and both the direct and indirect support of a knowing and fostering political leadership and the general population over the last quarter-century demonstrates a threat and historical behaviors of using force against the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of JNH and State of Israel.

The Palestinians in general are sheep that represent a danger to the Human Development and Prosperity of every Arab League community that surrounds the Jewish National Home, the State of Israel.
........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Why does political activism is allowed on any campus in the world?
Schools are for studying, learning.  Around 20 years ago, the BDS movement saw that they had a good opportunity in changing ignorant young minds and their activists and academia (if one can call these BDSrs teachers or professors and not activists) simply began to appear in colleges and Universities.  "Teachers are also in High schools and there are attempts at "teaching" younger minds.  
When is the world going to wake up as to what this is all about?  ]


Anti-Israel Activities on US College Campuses on the Rise, New Watchdog Report Finds


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Air-to-Water Technology Gets Royal Reception in Monaco!


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> That would be October 1993 and the Oslo Accord I _(Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements)_.  You are really into Propaganda by misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26 years of peace and they are still calling names.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just in the period since the beginning of the Oslo Declaration of Principles on 13 September 1993 thru Spring of 1996:
> 
> *"Note verbale dated 13 February 1995 *
> *from the *
> *Permanent *Representative of Israel to the United Nations Office at Geneva
> addressed to the
> *Assistant Secretary-General for Human Rights*"​
> 
> The expanded view (1994 thru present) is so large as to not be of any value to soply and paste it.  But you can view it at:  "*Comprehensive Listing of Terrorism Victims in Israel** (September 1993 - Present)*"
> 
> This list include various assorted attacks launched by HAMAS, 'Jihad and Tawhid Brigades,' Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP "Red Star"), and other assorted terrorists operating independently or as orphaned small cells.
> 
> I don't know what small corner of the Negev you are talking about, but overall, there has not been any period of peace since before the end of WWII.  Israel has been under a set of conditions wherein Criminal Acts were directed against the State of Israel with the intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities, the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a population and to compel the Government of Israel to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers the criminal objectives amounting to terrorism.  Since the beginning, Israel [as formed under the concepts of the Jewish National Home (JNH)] has been under near continuous attack by Palestinian Terrorist engaged in a regime of unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.   The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have engaged in the use of Small Arms and Light Weapons attacks against all over the entire region.  The HoAP have engaged in the perform acts of violence against a person on board an aircraft in flight, endangering the safety of the aircraft; to place an explosive device on an aircraft; to attempt such acts; or to be an accomplice of a person who performs or attempts to perform such acts; and unlawfully, by force or threat thereof, and use of another form of intimidation, to seize or exercise control of that aircraft and cruise ships.  Not to mention the attacks using the launching of thousands of rockets and mortars across the international borders into Israel.  Thes and other crimes perpetrated by the HoAP, and both the direct and indirect support of a knowing and fostering political leadership and the general population over the last quarter-century demonstrates a threat and historical behaviors of using force against the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of JNH and State of Israel.
> 
> The Palestinians in general are sheep that represent a danger to the Human Development and Prosperity of every Arab League community that surrounds the Jewish National Home, the State of Israel.
> ........View attachment 279676
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Completely one sided. Reads like a propaganda piece.


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> That would be October 1993 and the Oslo Accord I _(Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements)_.  You are really into Propaganda by misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26 years of peace and they are still calling names.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just in the period since the beginning of the Oslo Declaration of Principles on 13 September 1993 thru Spring of 1996:
> 
> *"Note verbale dated 13 February 1995 *
> *from the *
> *Permanent *Representative of Israel to the United Nations Office at Geneva
> addressed to the
> *Assistant Secretary-General for Human Rights*"​
> 
> The expanded view (1994 thru present) is so large as to not be of any value to soply and paste it.  But you can view it at:  "*Comprehensive Listing of Terrorism Victims in Israel** (September 1993 - Present)*"
> 
> This list include various assorted attacks launched by HAMAS, 'Jihad and Tawhid Brigades,' Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP "Red Star"), and other assorted terrorists operating independently or as orphaned small cells.
> 
> I don't know what small corner of the Negev you are talking about, but overall, there has not been any period of peace since before the end of WWII.  Israel has been under a set of conditions wherein Criminal Acts were directed against the State of Israel with the intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities, the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a population and to compel the Government of Israel to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers the criminal objectives amounting to terrorism.  Since the beginning, Israel [as formed under the concepts of the Jewish National Home (JNH)] has been under near continuous attack by Palestinian Terrorist engaged in a regime of unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.   The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have engaged in the use of Small Arms and Light Weapons attacks against all over the entire region.  The HoAP have engaged in the perform acts of violence against a person on board an aircraft in flight, endangering the safety of the aircraft; to place an explosive device on an aircraft; to attempt such acts; or to be an accomplice of a person who performs or attempts to perform such acts; and unlawfully, by force or threat thereof, and use of another form of intimidation, to seize or exercise control of that aircraft and cruise ships.  Not to mention the attacks using the launching of thousands of rockets and mortars across the international borders into Israel.  Thes and other crimes perpetrated by the HoAP, and both the direct and indirect support of a knowing and fostering political leadership and the general population over the last quarter-century demonstrates a threat and historical behaviors of using force against the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of JNH and State of Israel.
> 
> The Palestinians in general are sheep that represent a danger to the Human Development and Prosperity of every Arab League community that surrounds the Jewish National Home, the State of Israel.
> ........View attachment 279676
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely one sided. Reads like a propaganda piece.
Click to expand...


What is your definition of one sided?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) and the advanced pro-Palestinian Movement (pPM), in a vast majority of cases, tend to demonize and use other
 verbal acrobatics to describe the motives of the Israelis and the various Jewish political aspects relative to the post-conflict generation of 1948 and 1967.

When foes on the Question of Palestine replace logical arguments with propaganda —as opponents often do. Fanatical antisemites and many extreme anticommunists — promote absurd points of view and manipulate what those points of view are meant to impart.



Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely one-sided. Reads like a propaganda piece.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your definition of one sided?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The far-right antisemitic flourishes in an atmosphere where hate and violence thrive.  Among Arab Palestinian hate groups, denial serves to protect
antisemitism against the charge of being evil and corrupt. The Arab Palestinian ideology creates the "imaginary Jew—the sadistic conspirator—believed to be the real evil party driving history."  Denial is found in "anti-Israeli propaganda in which the Jew is depicted as making an appeal for sympathy through the Holocaust “fiction,” then hiding behind that sympathy while terrorizing Palestinians."  _(Philip Herbst, __Talking Terrorism: A Dictionary of the Loaded Language of Political Violence)_.

The one-sided propaganda complaint is actually a compilation of absolute facts that are verifiable.  There is "NO" misinformation or falsification of facts.   

........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) and the advanced pro-Palestinian Movement (pPM), in a vast majority of cases, tend to demonize and use other
> verbal acrobatics to describe the motives of the Israelis and the various Jewish political aspects relative to the post-conflict generation of 1948 and 1967.
> 
> When foes on the Question of Palestine replace logical arguments with propaganda —as opponents often do. Fanatical antisemites and many extreme anticommunists — promote absurd points of view and manipulate what those points of view are meant to impart.
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely one-sided. Reads like a propaganda piece.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your definition of one sided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The far-right antisemitic flourishes in an atmosphere where hate and violence thrive.  Among Arab Palestinian hate groups, denial serves to protect
> antisemitism against the charge of being evil and corrupt. The Arab Palestinian ideology creates the "imaginary Jew—the sadistic conspirator—believed to be the real evil party driving history."  Denial is found in "anti-Israeli propaganda in which the Jew is depicted as making an appeal for sympathy through the Holocaust “fiction,” then hiding behind that sympathy while terrorizing Palestinians."  _(Philip Herbst, __Talking Terrorism: A Dictionary of the Loaded Language of Political Violence)_.
> 
> The one-sided propaganda complaint is actually a compilation of absolute facts that are verifiable.  There is "NO" misinformation or falsification of facts.
> 
> ........View attachment 279791
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What does all that have to do with a one-sided propaganda post?


----------



## Sixties Fan

International Judo Federation Suspends Iran Over its Avoidance of Competing with Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/09/20/armenia-to-open-embassy-in-israel-by-2020/


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Another German Court rules in favor of supporters of BDS Movement *

On Friday 13 September 2019, the Administrative Court of Cologne (Verwaltungsgericht Köln) instructed the City of Bonn to admit the German-Palestinian Women’s Association to the annual Bonn Culture and Encounter Festival (“Vielfalt!–Bonner Kultur -und Begegnungsfest”). The City had excluded the association because of its support for the BDS Movement for Palestinian rights. According to the Court, the City of Bonn has “not even remotely” demonstrated that any justification for this exclusion exists.

*Another German Court rules in favor of supporters of BDS Movement*


----------



## Hollie

On the other hand:


----------



## Sixties Fan

National team routs South Africa 11-1, earning a place in Japan, where it will face five other squads at the Tokyo 2020 summer games


In first, Israel qualifies for Olympic games in baseball


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> *Another German Court rules in favor of supporters of BDS Movement *
> 
> On Friday 13 September 2019, the Administrative Court of Cologne (Verwaltungsgericht Köln) instructed the City of Bonn to admit the German-Palestinian Women’s Association to the annual Bonn Culture and Encounter Festival (“Vielfalt!–Bonner Kultur -und Begegnungsfest”). The City had excluded the association because of its support for the BDS Movement for Palestinian rights. According to the Court, the City of Bonn has “not even remotely” demonstrated that any justification for this exclusion exists.
> 
> *Another German Court rules in favor of supporters of BDS Movement*



so....these 'hood' refugee camps.

how come, ptjinxmore -- for the sake of the children --  that no one, like abbas, hamass, etc palestinian government - doesn't plead with the world to help fix up these deplorable refugee camps? 



..in this day and age...they should call the crew from this old house.   with all the builders and painters around the world AND WHAT THEY CAN DO - why ?  no money in the budget ?  but [hamasS] has plenty of $$ for weaponry, and shovels and kites.... and abbas, has plenty of petty cash on hand for his lavish lifestyle........................


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the war against BDS, the most recent development in academia was the Department of Education censure of Duke University and the University of North Carolina for the misuse of Federal Title VI funds, prompted by complaints over a BDS related event in the spring. Title VI of the Higher Education Act is intended to support foreign language instruction and US national security needs, but has become a slush fund for tendentious Middle East Studies education and programming aimed at college students and K-12.

The Education Department’s letter to the Duke-UNC Center for Middle East Studies complained that fewer than 1,000 students were taking Middle East language courses, while almost 7,000 were enrolled in Middle East Studies courses with “little or no relevance to Title VI.” The complaint also criticized the lack of focus on religious minorities in the Middle East and the near exclusive emphasis on Islam, particularly for K-12 teachers.

VOICED BY ACADEMICS REGARDING THE ALLEGED “CHILLING EFFECT ON ACADEMIC FREEDOM” AND BY BDS ADVOCATES, WHO CHARACTERIZED THE MOVE AS “ANTI-PALESTINIAN.”

THE INVESTIGATION COMES AFTER A RECENT STUDY DEMONSTRATED THAT ARAB AND MUSLIM COUNTRIES HAD DONATED BILLIONS OF DOLLARS TO AMERICAN COLLEGES AND UNIVERSITIES IN THE PAST DECADE, WITH OVER $1.5 BILLION FROM QATAR ALONE. THE IMPACT OF THESE DONATIONS IS DIFFICULT TO MEASURE, BUT THE DEFERENCE AND OBSEQUIOUSNESS SHOWN BY UNIVERSITIES AND ACADEMICS TO DONORS GENERALLY IS WELL KNOWN.


(full article online)

Progress on Antisemitism and BDS at the UN and Women’s March


----------



## Sixties Fan

✔@SethAMandel
She's very sorry she appeared to fraternize with the Joos. Lesson learned. https://twitter.com/AmandaPresto/status/1179768610551746562 …

Amanda Prestigiacomo

✔@AmandaPresto

Demi Lovato apologizing for her recent trip to Israel. The singer has also disabled the comments on her Instagram pics from Israel.




Just fyi, one pic she posted I saw yesterday was her meeting with special-needs kids.

This is what she's feeling made to apologize for. Bringing smiles to the faces of Jewish children with special needs.

BDS is a genuinely cruel way to express hatred of Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In the war against BDS, the most recent development in academia was the Department of Education censure of Duke University and the University of North Carolina for the misuse of Federal Title VI funds, prompted by complaints over a BDS related event in the spring. Title VI of the Higher Education Act is intended to support foreign language instruction and US national security needs, but has become a slush fund for tendentious Middle East Studies education and programming aimed at college students and K-12.
> 
> The Education Department’s letter to the Duke-UNC Center for Middle East Studies complained that fewer than 1,000 students were taking Middle East language courses, while almost 7,000 were enrolled in Middle East Studies courses with “little or no relevance to Title VI.” The complaint also criticized the lack of focus on religious minorities in the Middle East and the near exclusive emphasis on Islam, particularly for K-12 teachers.
> 
> VOICED BY ACADEMICS REGARDING THE ALLEGED “CHILLING EFFECT ON ACADEMIC FREEDOM” AND BY BDS ADVOCATES, WHO CHARACTERIZED THE MOVE AS “ANTI-PALESTINIAN.”
> 
> THE INVESTIGATION COMES AFTER A RECENT STUDY DEMONSTRATED THAT ARAB AND MUSLIM COUNTRIES HAD DONATED BILLIONS OF DOLLARS TO AMERICAN COLLEGES AND UNIVERSITIES IN THE PAST DECADE, WITH OVER $1.5 BILLION FROM QATAR ALONE. THE IMPACT OF THESE DONATIONS IS DIFFICULT TO MEASURE, BUT THE DEFERENCE AND OBSEQUIOUSNESS SHOWN BY UNIVERSITIES AND ACADEMICS TO DONORS GENERALLY IS WELL KNOWN.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Progress on Antisemitism and BDS at the UN and Women’s March


Palestinian rights groups accused the Education Department of intimidation and infringing on academic freedom.

“They really want to send the message that if you want to criticize Israel, then the federal government is going to look very closely at your entire program and micromanage it to death,” said Zoha Khalili, a staff lawyer at Palestine Legal, one such group. The department’s intervention, she added, “sends a message to Middle Eastern studies programs that their continued existence depends on their willingness to toe the government line on Israel.”​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the war against BDS, the most recent development in academia was the Department of Education censure of Duke University and the University of North Carolina for the misuse of Federal Title VI funds, prompted by complaints over a BDS related event in the spring. Title VI of the Higher Education Act is intended to support foreign language instruction and US national security needs, but has become a slush fund for tendentious Middle East Studies education and programming aimed at college students and K-12.
> 
> The Education Department’s letter to the Duke-UNC Center for Middle East Studies complained that fewer than 1,000 students were taking Middle East language courses, while almost 7,000 were enrolled in Middle East Studies courses with “little or no relevance to Title VI.” The complaint also criticized the lack of focus on religious minorities in the Middle East and the near exclusive emphasis on Islam, particularly for K-12 teachers.
> 
> VOICED BY ACADEMICS REGARDING THE ALLEGED “CHILLING EFFECT ON ACADEMIC FREEDOM” AND BY BDS ADVOCATES, WHO CHARACTERIZED THE MOVE AS “ANTI-PALESTINIAN.”
> 
> THE INVESTIGATION COMES AFTER A RECENT STUDY DEMONSTRATED THAT ARAB AND MUSLIM COUNTRIES HAD DONATED BILLIONS OF DOLLARS TO AMERICAN COLLEGES AND UNIVERSITIES IN THE PAST DECADE, WITH OVER $1.5 BILLION FROM QATAR ALONE. THE IMPACT OF THESE DONATIONS IS DIFFICULT TO MEASURE, BUT THE DEFERENCE AND OBSEQUIOUSNESS SHOWN BY UNIVERSITIES AND ACADEMICS TO DONORS GENERALLY IS WELL KNOWN.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Progress on Antisemitism and BDS at the UN and Women’s March
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rights groups accused the Education Department of intimidation and infringing on academic freedom.
> 
> “They really want to send the message that if you want to criticize Israel, then the federal government is going to look very closely at your entire program and micromanage it to death,” said Zoha Khalili, a staff lawyer at Palestine Legal, one such group. The department’s intervention, she added, “sends a message to Middle Eastern studies programs that their continued existence depends on their willingness to toe the government line on Israel.”​
Click to expand...


Pal'istanian academic freedom.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A rider for the Israel Cycling Academy

The Israel Cycling Academy—founded in December 2014 as Israel’s first professional cycling team, and Katusha Management— a Swiss road bicycle racing team which competes at UCI WorldTeam level, have signed an agreement that will see the Israeli team race in the World Tour starting January 2020.

(full article online)

Israeli Cyclists to Compete in 2020 Tour de France


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Seek Peace, Pursue Justice in Israel-Palestine: Time for Action.*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*US Muslim Congresswoman introduces bill protecting American citizens' right to boycott Israel*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycott, resist, push back: Shifting narratives on Israel in the US | The Listening Post*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Democratic politician finally slams the BDS Movement and antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pop star's mother unapologetic about trip to Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

BDS and stuff

*L'Chayim Roundtable: Jews and the Democratic Party*

**


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Seek Peace, Pursue Justice in Israel-Palestine: Time for Action.*
> 
> **






Do Palestinians Want a Two-State Solution?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

BDS = Bigot derange syndrome.

or simply #BDS-holes.


----------



## Hollie

Boycott Pal'istan.

Arab-Israeli Conflict
06:40 | 10/13/19

Israel to ban Palestinian produce unless PA ends sheep and calf boycott

ISRAEL TO BAN PALESTINIAN PRODUCE UNLESS PA ENDS SHEEP AND CALF BOYCOTT
By TOVAH LAZAROFF
_




Palestinian man packs cherry tomatoes at a farm in Tubas, in the West Bank. (photo credit:" RANEEN SAWAFTA/ REUTERS)
" I have warned that if the situation does not return to normal, we will not allow much of the Palestinian agricultural produce to enter Israel."
Israel has threatened to ban Palestinian produce from its markets unless the Palestinian Authority ends its boycott of Israeli calves and sheep which began in mid-September._


----------



## P F Tinmore

*British Unions Vote to Boycott Israel*

“At the moment we’re looking at a people lacking the control that allows them to function as a society – water, the freedom to travel, the basic right to safety,” said Martin Sundram, delegate for the Artists’ Union of England (AUE) at the annual congress of the British trade union movement.
*



*
The AUE tabled
Motion 75
, titled “Palestine: supporting rights to self-determination,” to the conference, stating unequivocally that “Trump’s ‘deal of the century’ is an attempt to destroy core Palestinian rights.” The AUE’s Palestine motion was passed unanimously on September 11, according to the TUC’s report.

Representing more than 5.5 million members, the Trades Union Congress (TUC) is the peak British union representative body, equivalent to the Australian Council of Trade Unions (ACTU) [and the Canadian Labour Congress (CLC)].

The motion affirmed the collective rights of the Palestinian people to self-determination and to return to their homes, called for a stop to the British arms trade with Israel, and reaffirmed the union movement’s call to boycott companies complicit with the Israeli settlement industry.

British Unions Vote to Boycott Israel - The Bullet


----------



## Hollie

Opinion | Does Anyone Take the B.D.S. Movement Seriously?


In recent years, the debate surrounding the movement to boycott, divest from and sanction Israel over its treatment of Palestinians has expanded from food co-ops and university department meetings to the House of Representatives. Alas, it has not improved in clarity — if anything, this latest round shows that for both sides, the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement today has very little to do with the movement’s original goals.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## litman

What the hell, We don't need to boycott Israel as trump just gave Israel to Putin.  Plus he may have just started world war three.  Now Russians and that bastard in charge of Syria are combining together to fight the Turks.  Brilliant you fucking idiot in the Whitehouse. When will you blind idiots on the right understand what trump wants and that is to President for life then pass it on to his crooked children.


----------



## member

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seek Peace, Pursue Justice in Israel-Palestine: Time for Action.*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Palestinians Want a Two-State Solution?
Click to expand...




​



_*"Do Palestinians Want a Two-State Solution?"  *_











 No.


terrorists don't want _nuffin_ but to practice their craft.  Terrorism.  a two-state solution?




....you know [deep down] dealing with "palestinian" terrorists 

 --- it "ain't" gonna work out.



 sorry.


----------



## K9Buck

The surest sign of Satan's existence is his unholy marriage of the Godless, western left to the totalitarian, Islamofascists, who are _united_ under their Satanly father to crush Israel and kill God's chosen people, the Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

*Does Angela Merkel Deserve a Prize for Zionism?*
*by Soeren Kern
*



German Interior Ministry statistics claim that 90% of the anti-Semitic hate crimes reported in Germany in 2018 were committed by "far right" persons. The EU's Fundamental Rights Agency (FRA), however, found that only 13% of the attacks were attributed to those with a "right-wing political view."


Germany provides millions of euros annually to organizations that promote anti-Israel BDS (boycott, divestment and sanctions) and "lawfare" campaigns, anti-Zionism, antisemitism, and violence, according to NGO Monitor.


"Why is Merkel being awarded the Theodor Herzl Award? Because her representative at the United Nations abstains in anti-Israel resolutions — and thereby de facto supports them? The same official who equates Hamas rocket attacks on Israeli civilians with Israel's demolition of the homes of Palestinian terrorists? For not relocating the German embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, as the United States did, and also warning other countries against taking such a step? For all this, she gets the Theodor Herzl Award?" — Henryk Broder, German Political Commentator, _Die Achse des Guten_.


"And that is just the beginning. There is a great possibility that thanks to today's politics Germany will become Judenrein [free of Jews]. Wir schaffen das (We can do it)." — Dr. Rafael Korenzecher, Publisher, _Jüdische Rundschau_.

Does Angela Merkel Deserve a Prize for Zionism?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Graffiti festival in Jaffa set to fight BDS and politicization of art


----------



## K9Buck

litman said:


> What the hell, We don't need to boycott Israel as trump just gave Israel to Putin.  Plus he may have just started world war three.  Now Russians and that bastard in charge of Syria are combining together to fight the Turks.  Brilliant you fucking idiot in the Whitehouse. When will you blind idiots on the right understand what trump wants and that is to President for life then pass it on to his crooked children.



Wow, you're a real dumbfuck.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“This exercise was part of a university program created to help students learn to share diverse ideas and perspectives that lead to new understanding. Instead of fostering dialogue, it incited division, distrust and anger,” Jones wrote. “The program allowed our students to enter an extremely challenging and potentially volatile situation without the preparation, training, education and professional oversight they needed to succeed. This is inexcusable and unacceptable. This is a failure to our students, and that is my responsibility.”

All housing staff and resident advisers will be required to undergo anti-Semitism training, Jones said.

The Illini Public Affairs Committee, which works to support US-Israel relations at the University, called the presentation “a narrative of demonization of Israel and its citizens and Jewish students.”

(full article online)

U of Illinois head under fire for calling ‘Israeli terror’ address anti-Semitic


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

*House Overwhelmingly Condemns Movement to Boycott Israel*
_



_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “This exercise was part of a university program created to help students learn to share diverse ideas and perspectives that lead to new understanding. Instead of fostering dialogue, it incited division, distrust and anger,” Jones wrote. “The program allowed our students to enter an extremely challenging and potentially volatile situation without the preparation, training, education and professional oversight they needed to succeed. This is inexcusable and unacceptable. This is a failure to our students, and that is my responsibility.”
> 
> All housing staff and resident advisers will be required to undergo anti-Semitism training, Jones said.
> 
> The Illini Public Affairs Committee, which works to support US-Israel relations at the University, called the presentation “a narrative of demonization of Israel and its citizens and Jewish students.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> U of Illinois head under fire for calling ‘Israeli terror’ address anti-Semitic


They throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The International Judo Federation imposed an indefinite ban on Iran’s team until it promises to end a long-running boycott of Israel.

The IJF’s disciplinary commission said the ban will stand “until the Iran Judo Federation gives strong guarantees and proves that they will respect the IJF Statutes and accepts that their athletes fight against Israeli athletes.”

(full article online)

Iran banned from world judo for boycott on fighting Israelis


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Czech parliament passed a resolution Tuesday condemning boycotts of Israel and all forms of anti-Semitism.

The resolution was passed following a spate of anti-Semitic incidents across Europe and a similar decision by the German parliament calling the BDS movement anti-Semitic.

(full article online)

Czech parliament condemns anti-Israel boycotts


----------



## Sixties Fan

From MyCentralJersey:

 The controversial "P is for Palestine" book reading went on as planned Sunday at the Highland Park Public Library, after being rescheduled from May.

About four adults and three children attended the event. Those inside, which included borough resident Lisa Ben-Haim, were members of the local Jewish community, Ben-Haim said.

“It started at 2 and she rambled until almost 3 o'clock, and then she started reading from the book,” Ben-Haim said. “All of us had planned to walk out in protest when she got to 'I is for Intifada,' but it was so painful sitting there listening to her, we walked out at E."

Protesters of the reading appeared outside the venue. With about 125 of all ages, the group was on hand to "let their voices be heard," Ben-Haim said. She added that the protesters had posters and were present to mark that they felt the event was "inappropriate."

There were a handful of supporters on the opposite side of the street, said borough resident Josh Pruzansky. The road was closed, and 10 police officers ensured the safety and security of both groups.

This is a peaceful protest, Pruzansky said, but the author, Golbarg Bashi, "supports the BDS movement."  

"We don't want her speaking to our children in a community library," he said. "She is a person who sponsors hate, sponsors violence. BDS was called antisemitism by the United Nations, by the U.S. Congress, by the Parliament of Germany. It was called antisemitism by the state of New Jersey. Why are we bringing an anti-Semite to our library to speak to our children on a Jewish holiday?"



Here was the pathetic counter-protest with about three people:

(full article online)

"P is for Palestine" book reading held; everyone walked out ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Protesters against drone giant facing trial*

*



*

Activists will plead not guilty at a hearing on Wednesday to aggravated trespass at an Israeli arms factory in Britain earlier this year.

If it comes to a full court case, the “Elbit-Instro Seven” are likely to argue that activities by Elbit – a maker of weapons used in attacks on Gaza – are illegal.

The group says it shut down the new arms factory for two days in August, by blockading the main gate.

Elbit is Israel’s largest arms producer. The company describes its drones as “the backbone” of Israel’s drone fleet.

The drones were used during Israel’s 2014 assault on the Gaza Strip, which killed more than 2,200 Palestinians, including 550 children.

Other groups of activists taking similar non-violent direct action against Elbit factories in the UK recently have been released without charge.

Protesters against drone giant facing trial


----------



## P F Tinmore

Americans overwhelmingly reject anti-BDS laws, poll finds


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Americans overwhelmingly reject anti-BDS laws, poll finds



Could you identify the relevant sections for us?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hacker found guilty of "terror and intimidation" against Palestine activists

A French court has confirmed the conviction of a Jewish extremist for hacking the computers of Palestine solidarity activists.

CAPJPO-EuroPalestine, the group targeted by the hacker, said that the court of appeal in Paris last week sentenced “Jonathan B.” to eight months in prison with suspension and $26,000 in damages and fines.

The perpetrator, who has been previously named as Jonathan Bouaziz, is a member of the Brigade Juive, or Jewish Brigade, a pro-Israel extremist group.

In April 2016, Bouaziz hacked into the computers of two activists, Olivia Zémor and Nicolas Shahshahani, and stole their data and mailing lists.

The following June, many Palestine solidarity activists received death threats signed by Brigade Juive, threatening to “scalp you one by one.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hacker found guilty of "terror and intimidation" against Palestine activists
> 
> A French court has confirmed the conviction of a Jewish extremist for hacking the computers of Palestine solidarity activists.
> 
> CAPJPO-EuroPalestine, the group targeted by the hacker, said that the court of appeal in Paris last week sentenced “Jonathan B.” to eight months in prison with suspension and $26,000 in damages and fines.
> 
> The perpetrator, who has been previously named as Jonathan Bouaziz, is a member of the Brigade Juive, or Jewish Brigade, a pro-Israel extremist group.
> 
> In April 2016, Bouaziz hacked into the computers of two activists, Olivia Zémor and Nicolas Shahshahani, and stole their data and mailing lists.
> 
> The following June, many Palestine solidarity activists received death threats signed by Brigade Juive, threatening to “scalp you one by one.”



Freedom fighter.


----------



## Mindful

How's the boycott going?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How long before India reverses this decision?]

Telegraph India reports that on October 14,  students at Jamia Millia Islamia University protested a medical infrastructure expo hosted at the university in which Israel showed some innovations.

The international conference titled "Global Health Zenith Confluence ’19" was seemingly organized by the Faculty of Architecture and Ekistics, which now denies any involvement. When students found out that there was going to be an Israeli presence, they protested.

Five students were being charged with discipline violations for their violent protest. Other students went on strike in solidarity, paralyzing the university.

On Wednesday, the university caved into all their demands. Besides giving amnesty to the students, the demand included an agreement that no Israelis would be allowed to participate in any university program.

Ironically, the students are calling this a victory for "freedom of expression."

(full article online)

Muslim university in India caves to demands from anti-Israel students, bans all Israelis from participating in programs ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Mindful

*UK BDS-Holes Facing Prison Time For “Illegal Occupation”*
By
David Lange
 - 
October 24, 2019
487
Just yesterday, a number of anti-Israel sites and people shared photo and video of BDS-holes protesting against the Elbit Ferranti factory in Kent, UK.

UK BDS-Holes Facing Prison Time For 'Illegal Occupation'


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Special Report The ties between NGOs promoting BDS and terror organizations | Prime Minister's Office

The report found over 100 links between the terror organizations Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine and anti-Israel BDS-promoting NGOs. In addition, 30 terror operatives were identified -- most of whom served time in Israeli prisons, some even perpetrated deadly terror attacks against Israelis -- serve in key roles within these NGOs.  They have done so while concealing, or at least de-emphasizing, their past involvement in terrorist groups and activities.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Special Report The ties between NGOs promoting BDS and terror organizations | Prime Minister's Office
> 
> The report found over 100 links between the terror organizations Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine and anti-Israel BDS-promoting NGOs. In addition, 30 terror operatives were identified -- most of whom served time in Israeli prisons, some even perpetrated deadly terror attacks against Israelis -- serve in key roles within these NGOs.  They have done so while concealing, or at least de-emphasizing, their past involvement in terrorist groups and activities.


Pfffft, more of Israel's terrorist propaganda shtick.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*How They Try to Use Law to Stifle Debate about Israel*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Freeloading, freeloading, freeloading ]



In addition, according to The Marker, some growers in Israel claim that meat merchants from the Palestinian Authority have stopped paying for past imports, too, because the meat business is credit-based, and without the next round of shipments the Arab merchants have no cash flow.

This means a severe blow to the income of hundreds of Israeli growers and Arab merchants.

Heavy pressure is being exerted on PM Mohammad Shtayyeh to change his decision from PA politicians.

Two PA officials, Intelligence chief Majid Faraj and Minister of Civil Affairs Hussein a-Sheikh, have appealed to Chairman Mahmoud Abbas to reverse the boycott decision, but PM Shtayyeh warned in closed talks that he would resign if he were forced to fold under Israeli pressure.

In Ramallah, opponents of the decision say it was made without creating a proper alternative and without giving the opportunity for the Palestinian market to prepare for the move. Traders in the industry also say they should have been given a reasonable period of several years to prepare the market before deciding on such a move. As things stand now, they say, the move was a death sentence for the PA meat merchants.

(full article online)

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/ey...boycott-of-israeli-calf-shipments/2019/10/25/


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

A year later, Argentine soccer team to play in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ukraine to open diplomatic mission in Jerusalem


----------



## Mindful

*WATCH: “[Roger Waters] Was Bit of a Bum, Wasn’t He?”*
By
David Lange
 - 
October 27, 2019

Pink Floyd drummer Nick Mason recently sat down with ACDC singer Brian Johnson as part of his _A Life on the Road _series. In this clip, he reflects on his first time meeting Roger Waters – prompting Johnson to conclude “He was bit of a bum, wasn’t he?”

And he went from being a “bit of a bum” to a full-blown arse.

WATCH: '[Roger Waters] Was Bit of a Bum, Wasn't He?'


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Adam Milstein: Pro-Palestinian student group promotes anti-Semitism at US college conference

 America has all too readily ignored genocidal anti-Semitism before. We must recognize that the modern campaign has roots in hatred that runs just as deep and bloody as the ideology that fueled support for Nazi Germany.

Before the massacre of 6 million Jews in the Holocaust, American universities welcomed leaders from Nazi Germany – even though their horrifying racist ideology was well-known – while setting quotas to severely limit the enrollment of Jewish students.

In the wake of the Holocaust, anti-Semitism was no longer acceptable on American college campuses. The hatred of the Jewish people was suppressed and marginalized for about 70 years.

However, as the memory of the Holocaust fades and slogans such as “Never Again” and “Never Forget” are becoming old clichés, Jew-hatred is coming back on campus in frightening ways.

Today universities are once again lending their platforms and legitimacy to mainstream the new anti-Semitism. The lessons of the past are seemingly forgotten, as elite institutions like Columbia University invite notoriously anti-Semitic world leaders such as Iran’s former president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad and Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad to address their students, opening their safe spaces to intolerance, prejudice and hate.

The BDS movement and Students for Justice in Palestine are fundamentally anti-American as well as anti-Israel and anti-Semitic, because they reject our most cherished values.

SJP should be ostracized on college campus and students should be taught the facts about it and the BDS movement.


----------



## Sixties Fan

PUMA selfies against BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yoni Michanie@YoniMichanie

Despicable fliers were found all throughout @UCF's campus, calling for legal protection to:

"Criticize the role of #Jews in the United States." 

Never mind Pogroms.

Never mind the Holocaust.

Never mind ethnic cleansing by Arab states. 

History, has fallen on deaf ears.

[ Flier can be seen in the link below]

Flyer Posted At University Of Central Florida Claim ‘Jews Attack Campus Free Speech’


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Palestinian Arab activist tried to talk about the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement that aims to weaken the state of Israel. She tried to confidently say it would succeed and that it is growing and growing.

But Israeli politician Naftali Bennett came back with the perfect response. The way he listed just a few of the many inventions that Israel has gifted the world with was too good. Everyone uses Israeli inventions and technology, and so many do not even realize. Those who support the BDS movement are probably using something Israel created every single day, but they pretend to boycott Israel anyway. Bennett’s ending words are strong: “What did you bring to the world beyond suicide terrorists? What’s your invention?” The Palestinian Arab activist had nothing left to say.

(full article and video online)

Naftali Bennett silences Palestinian Arab activist with one question


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Yoni Michanie@YoniMichanie
> 
> Despicable fliers were found all throughout @UCF's campus, calling for legal protection to:
> 
> "Criticize the role of #Jews in the United States."
> 
> Never mind Pogroms.
> 
> Never mind the Holocaust.
> 
> Never mind ethnic cleansing by Arab states.
> 
> History, has fallen on deaf ears.
> 
> [ Flier can be seen in the link below]
> 
> Flyer Posted At University Of Central Florida Claim ‘Jews Attack Campus Free Speech’


So, what was anti Semitic?


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘BDS Fail’ in South Africa as Pro-Boycott Lobby Abandons National Campaign Against Israeli Company’s Takeover of Local Dairy Giant


----------



## P F Tinmore

Panic over BDS reaches fever pitch







A protester holds a placard reading “I boycott Israel but not Jews” during a Palestine solidarity event in Berlin. 

 Fabrizio Bensch Reuters


----------



## Hollie

Allah has played a cruel joke on Arabs-Moslems. 



Palestinian employees hurt by BDS speak up about its negative effects


----------



## Sixties Fan

President of anti-Israel country applauds Israel at public event


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omar Shakir worked for Human Rights Watch in 2014, then left and joined again in 2016.

In between, he signed a petition supporting the boycott of Muslims - Muslims who care about Palestinians and who care about their own communities.

The crime that these Muslims committed? They showed an interest in learning about the Zionist point of view and attended a workshop in Israel called the Muslim Leadership Initiative.

In reality, what panicked BDSers about the MLI is that it showed that intelligent, caring Muslims could speak to Israelis and learn their perspective as a way to help bring peace. BDS is against any sort of "normalization" because it wants Israeli Jews to be demonized, not treated with respect.

These Muslims who want peace rejected BDS, so BDS called on all Muslims to boycott them - not to let them speak in schools and mosques.

(full article online)

Omar Shakir even boycotted MUSLIMS who don't support BDS ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

These accounts suggest that Israel Trek does what one hopes higher education will do for students. That is, compels them to put their prejudices to the test.

It is, therefore, a natural target of the BDS movement. To the extent this movement has prospered on American campuses, it has done so by feeding students emotionally charged anti-Israel propaganda. Getting students to make grandiose pronouncements about the Middle East requires precisely that those students lack the intellectual humility that Israel Trek seems to instill in its participants.

It doesn’t sound as if the boycott call is putting a dent in Israel Trek, which has 400 applications. Since its inception in 2014, it has taken only 50 students. But the call, however ineffective it may be, is revealing. Though they treat their opinions as self-evident, pro-BDS activists have no confidence that students who hear from Israelis and Palestinians will come away with the _correct_ view of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

That’s the thing about marks: the swindle depends on their ignorance.

(full article online)

BDS Doesn’t Want Students to See Israel for Themselves


----------



## Sixties Fan

The activities and beliefs of National Students for Justice in Palestine are the focus of a new study from the Institute for the Study of Global Anti-Semitism and Policy and their findings constitute a wakeup call for those who foolishly think that the hatred of Jews is only to be found on the far right.

Subscribe to The JNS Daily Syndicate by email and never miss our top stories
What’s more, NSJP hasn’t just managed to avoid the opprobrium that is thrown at far less controversial and divisive groups in order to shun and silence them; the group has found a comfortable home at many universities, where they have not only evaded censure, but been able to marginalize Jews and supporters of Israel. NSJP has become a hate group with a hall pass that gives it carte blanche to spread disinformation, as well as venomous libels about Jews that go unanswered by responsible authorities and liberal groups that otherwise masquerade as crusaders against hate.

As the ISGAP report documents, NSJP doesn’t simply advocate for justice for Palestinians. As its foreword rightly notes, Palestinians are as entitled to justice as anyone else. However, this group defines justice for Palestinians in such a way as to make it indistinguishable from the demonization of Jews. Those who advocate various formulas for peace in the Middle East that center around compromises on territory and other issues can say that what they are doing is trying to empower Palestinians without harming Jews or denying them their legitimate rights.

(full article online)

A hate group gets a college hall pass


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Why is the rise of BDS worldwide worrying Israel?*

The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement is gaining momentum. There is no doubt about this. The Palestinian-led campaign for an educational, cultural and business boycott of Israel aims to get justice, freedom and equality. Inspired by the South African anti-Apartheid movement, BDS started in 2005 by civil society and governments to take action to put pressure on Israel to comply with international law, mainly by ending its prolonged military occupation and colonisation of Palestinian land.

BDS is, by its nature, a non-violent form of resistance. Nevertheless, Israelis believe it to be an existential threat which wants to delegitimise their state’s existence.

*Why is the rise of BDS worldwide worrying Israel?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*It’s time for progressives to get off the fence over BDS*

*




*

The boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement has come a long way since it was formed in 2005. Once known only to a relatively small group of activists, BDS now makes headlines in mainstream media the world over.
One opinion piece yesterday asked, “Does anyone take the BDS movement seriously?” Appearing as it did in the _New York Times_, the headline answered its own question; the newspaper’s opinion editor certainly takes BDS seriously enough to commission a piece attacking it, obviously.

The Israeli government and the US Congress also take BDS very seriously. For the past four years, the former has had an entire ministry dedicated to fighting the movement. What’s more, only last week BDS was the subject of a major debate in Congress; it is no longer an obscure debating point relegated to meetings of left-wing, Palestine solidarity activists.

Having failed previously to convince or cajole enough lawmakers into support for similar efforts, AIPAC — America’s major anti-Palestine lobby group — pushed forward a resolution condemning BDS. It passed last week, with only 17 Representatives voting against it. Unlike previous attempts, this resolution did not outlaw BDS, or impose penalties on BDS activists or supporters. Some of the resolution’s supporters from the Democratic Party (only a single Republican voted against it) justified their support on the basis that it did not restrict US citizens’ constitutionally protected right to free speech.

It’s time for progressives to get off the fence over BDS


----------



## P F Tinmore

*BDS: US Based Organizing for Palestinian Justice*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Parliamentary debate on Israel boycott misses the point*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Jewish World - Germany Rules 'BDS is anti-Semitic' - will others follow suit?*

**


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Parliamentary debate on Israel boycott misses the point*
> 
> **



Ironic that he discusses stories which "reflect reality'.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

“They [the Germans] have a lot of experience of labeling and they should know better, " Dr. Efraim Zuroff, the Simon Wiesenthal Center's chief Nazi-hunter, told _The Jerusalem Post_ on Wednesday. He called the EU ruling "sheer hypocrisy" because Israel is singled out, and said it is "reminiscent of dark times in Germany" and the Nazi boycott of Jewish products and businesses. 

Nathan Gelbart, a prominent Berlin attorney and pro-Israel advocate responded to Künast on Twitter, writing “Hello Renate What about the right to know for products from (really) occupied Western Sahara or from occupied North Cyprus? And what is glued to products of Arab farmers from the West Bank? Right to hypocrisy.”

(full article online)

EU's labeling of Israeli products originated with Neo-Nazi, Green partie


----------



## Mindful

His reaction to “apartheid” being thrown at Israel is telling, and helps explain his appearance Tuesday in Tel Aviv at the Mivtach Menora Arena with fellow members of British Rock & Roll Hall of Fame inductees Yes – Jon Anderson and Rick Wakemen – as part of an evening of Yes music under the banner ARW.

“I’ve been reading and hearing about the BDS [Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions] movement and the apartheid claims for a long time and I’ve read a lot on the subject. And when the idea of this tour came up, my one criteria was: We have to play in Israel,” said Rabin.

“Roger Waters isn’t our promoter. I know that 98% of artists don’t listen to that idiot and I want to be part of that 98%. And Rick and Jon feel as strongly about this as I do,” he added, referring to Anderson and Wakeman, the latter of whom appeared in a solo show in Tel Aviv in 2015.

Trevor Rabin says ‘Yes’ to Israel


----------



## Synthaholic

Even Jews hate Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Synthaholic said:


> Even Jews hate Israel!
> 
> View attachment 290218


Oh, please, please boycott Israel.
Please post tweeters from Jews who hate the idea of an Israel and want it destroyed.
Please post in the name of the useful idiots for Christian and Islamic ethnic cleansing of Jews from their own homeland, because it is very invigorating to all of us who are intent in not seeing it happen.

Please post from any device you will not BDS because you cannot live without something which was made in Israel.


Am Israel Chai
The People of Israel Live


And will continue to do so regardless of all low lives put together going for Holocaust number 2.

Shalom


----------



## Synthaholic

Sixties Fan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Jews hate Israel!
> 
> View attachment 290218
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please, please boycott Israel.
> Please post tweeters from Jews who hate the idea of an Israel and want it destroyed.
> Please post in the name of the useful idiots for Christian and Islamic ethnic cleansing of Jews from their own homeland, because it is very invigorating to all of us who are intent in not seeing it happen.
> 
> Please post from any device you will not BDS because you cannot live without something which was made in Israel.
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai
> The People of Israel Live
> 
> 
> And will continue to do so regardless of all low lives put together going for Holocaust number 2.
> 
> Shalom
Click to expand...

Drama Queen.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Synthaholic said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Jews hate Israel!
> 
> View attachment 290218
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please, please boycott Israel.
> Please post tweeters from Jews who hate the idea of an Israel and want it destroyed.
> Please post in the name of the useful idiots for Christian and Islamic ethnic cleansing of Jews from their own homeland, because it is very invigorating to all of us who are intent in not seeing it happen.
> 
> Please post from any device you will not BDS because you cannot live without something which was made in Israel.
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai
> The People of Israel Live
> 
> 
> And will continue to do so regardless of all low lives put together going for Holocaust number 2.
> 
> Shalom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drama Queen.
Click to expand...

One has to wonder who you are......ignored member.   

LOL  LOL  LOL


----------



## P F Tinmore

Manchester #BoycottPuma


----------



## Hollie

The anti-Israel BDS failure to boycott Puma


Last week in London’s Carnaby Street we were witnessing a decline in street protest from the anti-Israel lobby.

Their blurb as follows “Join us as we take action outside Puma on Carnaby St, as part of the international day of action, calling on Puma to end their complicity with Israeli apartheid! Puma is the main sponsor of the Israel Football Association (IFA), which includes football clubs based in illegal Israeli settlements on stolen Palestinian land. All Israeli settlements are considered war crimes under international law”?

This was supposed to be a UK and worldwide boycott. However things didn’t go as planned. The main demonstration in London had about 15 people turn up. A marked decrease from previous years which we are seeing across the board, where the BDS are limiting themselves in numbers. We also note, that the general public when we were canvassing them was so happy to support Israel not just because it is a free and only democratic country in the Middle East, but because their support for the LGBT queue community is, and freedom of religion.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is because the European Court of Justice has direct links to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement against Israel. This is more than a "classification" – all boycotts begin by singling out those designated to be ostracized. Proof of this can be found in the series of measures that have been implemented by EU-funded organizations, which have always argued that marking goods is merely the start of an evolving boycott campaign – with clear and intended ramifications for the Israeli economy inside the Green Line.

A study conducted by Israeli group NGO monitor points to a broad coalition of rights groups working to carry out an ideology of boycotting through product labeling. As early as 2012, for example, the Interchurch Organization for Development Cooperation asked for EU funding to "precisely mark settlement products as a first step," and suggested intensifying the sanctions until "the complete prohibition of settlement imports… and the prohibition of money transfers to settlements and related activities." The code-speak "related activities," incidentally, also includes Israeli and international business initiatives that have nothing to do with the settlements.


This strategy is aptly expressed by the "Platform of French NGOs for Palestine" – an umbrella organization of 40 NGOs in France. Immediately following the French government's decision to adopt the European Commission's recommendation in 2015 to label settlement products, the "Platform" rushed to demand credit for the measure. In other words, the organization appropriated the European Court of Justice's ruling and is one of the leading BDS organizations in France.

Although the Platform claims its campaigns "aren't part of the boycott movement," its president, Claude Léostic, said in an interview that "we certainly support it." In a report that Léostic and other boycott groups published in June 2018, they call on French companies such as Egis, Systra and Alstom to "terminate their contracts with the Israeli authorities” and urge the French government to "take all the measures needed" to prevent French public operators SNCF, RATP and CDC from fulfilling their contracts with the Jerusalem tramway.


(full article online)

https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/paving-the-way-to-total-boycott/


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


>


Maybe the people in some of those other countries can call for a boycott like the Palestinians did.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the people in some of those other countries can call for a boycott like the Palestinians did.
Click to expand...


Go for it.

I said 'territories', btw. Not 'countries'.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the people in some of those other countries can call for a boycott like the Palestinians did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> I said 'territories', btw. Not 'countries'.
Click to expand...

How can a "territory" defined by international borders and citizens not be a country?


----------



## rylah

Synthaholic said:


> Even Jews hate Israel!
> 
> View attachment 290218


1,000,000 really??
More like 12k, as it says several posts below on the same page.

They demonstrated against the conditions of enlistment for the Haredi community.
A speaker expressed their position for 3 minutes, some held signs, then he said "good night folks, go home", they turned on music and people went home.

Hate?
This shows your own motivation rather theirs.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the people in some of those other countries can call for a boycott like the Palestinians did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> I said 'territories', btw. Not 'countries'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a "territory" defined by international borders and citizens not be a country?
Click to expand...


By borders you mean armistice lines?

Have you always tried to reinvent language?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the people in some of those other countries can call for a boycott like the Palestinians did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> I said 'territories', btw. Not 'countries'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a "territory" defined by international borders and citizens not be a country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By borders you mean armistice lines?
> 
> Have you always tried to reinvent language?
Click to expand...

Armistice lines were never borders.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the people in some of those other countries can call for a boycott like the Palestinians did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> I said 'territories', btw. Not 'countries'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a "territory" defined by international borders and citizens not be a country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By borders you mean armistice lines?
> 
> Have you always tried to reinvent language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Armistice lines were never borders.
Click to expand...


I do believe you are getting it!


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel 
⁜→ et al,

We must remember that the European Union is an organization, set in place by the captains of industry, that has the sole purpose of remolding internal and external political factors that influence the business environment to be more conducive to commercial, economic, and political activities that favorably support → the European markets, the products distribution systems and energy trends.  All this for the end-goal of accumulating wealth for owns and investors _(maximizing the wealth of the shareholders)_.



Sixties Fan said:


> This is because the European Court of Justice has direct links to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement against Israel. "


*(OBSERVATION)*

•  French Claude Leostic is a French National and Head of International Solidarity Campaign.  That is a screen for running interference over the assets within the commercial processes.  There are many such promotion systems.

•  When the game is about maximization of wealth, political fairness and equity are literally thrown into the wind.  The principle policies of the EU offsets _(not balances)_ the aims of justice in favor of economic efficiency in the accumulation of wealth.​Don't expect the EU to dispense political justice in favor of Israel _(Euro-Mediterranean Partnership)_ IF such justice in any way → might turn detrimental to any processes in play. → The potential for growth with an expectation of contributing to the accumulation of wealth comes before justice.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ et al,
> 
> We must remember that the European Union is an organization, set in place by the captains of industry, that has the sole purpose of remolding internal and external political factors that influence the business environment to be more conducive to commercial, economic, and political activities that favorably support → the European markets, the products distribution systems and energy trends.  All this for the end-goal of accumulating wealth for owns and investors _(maximizing the wealth of the shareholders)_.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is because the European Court of Justice has direct links to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement against Israel. "
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> •  French Claude Leostic is a French National and Head of International Solidarity Campaign.  That is a screen for running interference over the assets within the commercial processes.  There are many such promotion systems.
> 
> •  When the game is about maximization of wealth, political fairness and equity are literally thrown into the wind.  The principle policies of the EU offsets _(not balances)_ the aims of justice in favor of economic efficiency in the accumulation of wealth.​Don't expect the EU to dispense political justice in favor of Israel _(Euro-Mediterranean Partnership)_ IF such justice in any way → might turn detrimental to any processes in play. → The potential for growth with an expectation of contributing to the accumulation of wealth comes before justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


It's only supposed to be a trading block.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I do not know why the second half of the article is coming out in capital letters]


Dozens of University of Toronto faculty members urged President Meric Gertler on Tuesday to root out antisemitism on their campus, which they warned had worsened after a student union formally backed the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign.

The faculty call came after the university’s Graduate Students’ Union (GSU) said its Executive Committee may be reluctant to support a motion to bring kosher food to campus because the initiative was being spearheaded by a “pro-Israel” group — namely Hillel, the largest Jewish club on campus.

SINCE SAID IT WAS “DEEPLY SORRY FOR THE HARM” CAUSED BY ITS RESPONSE, WHICH HAS BEEN WIDELY DECRIED AS ANTISEMITIC.

PROFESSOR OF DENTISTRY HOWARD TENENBAUM AND 20 OTHER FACULTY CO-SIGNERS DISMISSED THIS APOLOGY AS “TEPID AT BEST” IN THEIR LETTER, WHICH WAS ENDORSED BY 30 ADDITIONAL FACULTY MEMBERS SINCE ITS SUBMISSION TO GERTLER ON TUESDAY MORNING, ACCORDING TO B’NAI BRITH CANADA. THE JEWISH CIVIL RIGHTS GROUP WAS INVOLVED IN ORGANIZING THE LETTER.

“SINCE 2012, WHEN THE UTGSU ENDORSED THE ANTISEMITIC BOYCOTT, DIVESTMENT AND SANCTIONS (BDS) MOVEMENT AND COMMITTED STUDENT FUNDS TO THIS DISCRIMINATORY CAMPAIGN THROUGH THE FORMATION OF ITS BDS COMMITTEE — DEDICATED SOLELY TO THE DELEGITIMIZATION OF THE WORLD’S ONLY JEWISH STATE — THE SITUATION ON CAMPUS FOR JEWISH STUDENTS HAS CONTINUOUSLY WORSENED, CULMINATING INTO THIS MOST RECENT EPISODE,” THE FACULTY WARNED.


(full article online)

Dozens of University of Toronto Faculty Call Out ‘Antisemitic BDS Movement,’ Urge Adoption of IHRA Definition


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Let us understand this:   ONLY  Jewish and Israeli people are protested against at all of these Universities and other venues.  ONLY  Jews.  ]

Several Canadian politicians and Jewish community representatives have denounced protests targeting former Israeli soldiers who spoke at York University in Toronto on Wednesday, following an evening filled with heated language, intimidation, and several physical altercations.

The anti-Zionist group Students Against Israeli Apartheid (SAIA) led the protest after campaigning for days against the event, which was organized by Reservists on Duty (RoD) and Herut Canada. Witnesses repeatedly described the demonstrations as charged, as several hundred protesters with loudspeakers and Palestinians flags faced off with some 100 event attendees and supporters holding Israeli flags.

(full article online)

Canadian Politicians, Jewish Groups Slam Protest of IDF Reservists at York University


----------



## Sixties Fan

Key figures taking part included Egyptian MP Mohammed Anwar Sadat, nephew of the late president, and leader of his country’s Reform and Development Party; the former Kuwaiti Minister of Information, Sami Abdul-Latif Al-Nisf, who spoke passionately of the “mistakes” made in the Arab-Israel conflict, declaring also that “it is a mistake to insist on Israel’s being a racist apartheid state when it clearly is not”; and two important religious figures, Hassen Chalghoumi, a Paris-based Tunisian cleric, and Lebanese imam Saleh Hamed, each of whom had faced serious personal security issues in order to attend.

The participants came from all over the Arab world, and were young and old, men and women, diplomats, media and arts personalities, often at odds with the leadership of their states but taking a nuanced and independent route to talking about the resolution of the Arab-Israel conflict.

Some of the delegates, such as Mohammed Dajani, a Palestinian academic who shocked the Arab world by taking a group of his students to Auschwitz, were already well known to Israeli activists. But many of the opinions were highly significant, not just because they are music to Jewish and Israeli ears, but because this is the first time that such declarations have been made in public and on the record.

(full article online)

A Groundbreaking Arab Initiative to Repudiate BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Scotland to host Israel in Euro 2020 soccer play-off


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Israel gets closer to not just energy independence but to becoming an actual energy exporter, I’m reminded of a move the BDSers took once Israel entered the energy game to try to generate interest in a new phrase: “Apartheid Oil.”

Might this refer to the Apartheid policies towards women, gays and religious minorities in the Arab petro-states?  Or the cover those wealthy oil states provided countries like Sudan as they murdered millions of black Africans?  Or the robust oil-for-gold trade between the real Apartheid South Africa and the Gulf states?

Heavens no!  For the champions of human rights and justice have suddenly got religion on oil politics once Israel was on the verge of having some.

Discoveries of shale and natural gas in Israel (coupled with recently developed extraction techniques) are what has led the nation to reach beyond energy independence over the last few years.  And while such finds present environmental concerns (not to mention the risk of the oil curse), these are not the issues critics of “Apartheid Oil” are really troubled about (although they occasionally hide behind them).

No, their problem is not that oil and gas is being extracted from the earth (with all the upside and downside that brings) but who gets to benefit from it.  When it was simply Qatar or Iran using oil money to fund police forces dedicated to beating women for exposing their foreheads or exporting Islamist ideology around the world (or Saudi Arabia, before they become a less dependable BDS ally), they could live with that.  But now that it is Israel that may finally get a piece of the action, suddenly the link between oil wealth and human rights rockets up their priority list.

(full article online)

Apartheid oil (Divest This!) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: World-Class Photographers Compete in Israeli Photo Contest


----------



## Sixties Fan

Africa’s Top University Decisively Rejects Call to Boycott Israeli Academic Institutions


----------



## Mindful

*Cohen, Facebook and Antisemitism*
Nov 25, 2019  |  by Rabbi Benjamin Blech






We need to fundamentally reevaluate how “the greatest propaganda machine in history” spreads hate, conspiracies and lies.

Sacha Baron Cohen achieved international renown as a comedian. What he had to say however last Thursday night, speaking at the Anti-Defamation League’s International Leadership Summit on hate and anti-Semitism, was deadly serious.

Hopefully his spot-on analysis of a major contemporary contribution to the spread of worldwide hatred and divisiveness will get the hearing it rightfully deserves – and perhaps might even be the spark to action that will bring about change to the horror of the present unregulated chaos of our social media.

Criticizing what he called “the greatest propaganda machine in history” he blamed the tech companies – YouTube, Twitter, Google and especially Facebook – for “stoking the fires of bigotry and enabling the spread of dangerous conspiracies, often fueled by algorithms designed to keep consumers hooked.”

Sacha Baron Cohen, Facebook and Antisemitism


----------



## Mindful

^How tragic would it be if we pervert the potential of the Internet and social media from its ability to spread knowledge around the world faster than any other time in history to the creation of a medium that permits deceit, deception and dishonesty to speedily triumph. The rabbis long ago prophetically cautioned: the world was created by words – we need to remember that it can be destroyed by words as well.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Bust: Arab Dignitaries Reject Boycotts, Seek Relations with Israel


----------



## Mindful

By
David Lange
 - 
November 27, 2019.

Over a week ago, Prince Andrew was interviewed by the BBC about his relationship with disgraced pedophile Jeffrey Epstein, in what was considered one of the biggest car crash interviews of all time.

That was then and this is now: Jeremy Corbyn, the guy who seems to have deliberately pronounced Epstein’s name ‘Epschteen,’ has surpassed the Fresh Prince of Hot Air. In last night’s interview with the BBC’s Andrew Neil, he not only crashes his car; he then leaves it, boards a train, and proceeds to be involved in the subsequent train wreck, only to leave the wreck and be hit by a bus.

Grab the popcorn, folks. This is a treat!

Jeremy Corbyn Refuses to Apologize for Antisemitism in Labour in Glorious Train Wreck Interview


----------



## Sixties Fan

As I walked out of the office, I realized that not only do the Palestinian cameramen stage these things all the time, but Western journalists had no problem with this. The other shoe had dropped. It was not just the Palestinians who used Western camera equipment to stage their war propaganda, but the mainstream news media, who rummaged through the junk looking for the most believable sight-bytes to accompany reports on events. It’s not a pick-up game, I thought, it’s an industry… it’s Pallywood. That’s what blew my mind and seemed incomprehensible to so many people outside of Israel – and even to some Israelis: that the media could so violate its own most basic principles. 

Journalists, I suddenly realized, weren’t looking for what had actually happened, but for believable footage to illustrate the Palestinian narrative that they had now formally adopted: the narrative that runs somewhere between the Palestinian David versus the Israeli Goliath of the mainstream news media (_CNN_,_ BBC_, the _New York Times_) and the Israeli Nazi versus the Palestinian Jew-victim of advocacy journalism (the _Nation_, the _Guardian_, _Open Democracy_). And that narrative, which increasingly overtook the Western public sphere in the aughts (‘00s) and teens, began with Al Durah in 2000, and continues with the current weaponization of BDS on campus.

(full article online)

Richard Landes: The Man Who Gave Pallywood a Name (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

A deep discussion took place between Rudy Rochman and a “Palestinian” on the meaning of Zionism, which led to the “Palestinian” coming away with a deeper understanding and appreciation of what Zionism means.

Rudy Rochman and other activists were on campus to protest a SJP National _Students for Justice in Palestine_ event. SJP often time brings in clearly anti-semitic speakers and even known terrorists. They prey on the ignorance of college kids to sway them with an argument that the “Palestinians” cause intersects with the rights of Native Americans and African Americans. Of course these issues are not the same, but SJP tries to appropriate the suffering of other minority groups in homes to build a wide net of support.

(full article and video online)

The moment a "Palestinian" realizes he's a Zionist


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eid had the misfortune of drawing an Israeli in the very first round.

Eid's opponent, as well as practically the entire Israeli kickboxing team,* is Arab*, based on the names of the Israeli competitors from the list on the right (click to expand.) That didn't stop many of his fans to comment about how it is good he didn't normalize relations with "Jews."

Eid says he looks forward to other competitions, which makes it sounds like the kickboxing association did not penalize him for his stunt.

(full article online

Jordanian kickboxer quits competition rather than compete with Israeli ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Synthaholic

*The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way
*
*snip*

The first came from Jonathan Schanzer, of the Foundation for Defence of Democracies: “Anti-Semitism as a smear is not what it used to be,” he was caught admitting. The lobby constantly defames Palestinians and their supporters as motivated by racism against Jews, so it’s actually refreshing to see one of the lobby admit – albeit in private – that they cynically abuse the issue as a “smear” campaign.

Secondly, and most ominously for the lobby, a former lobbyist for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, said that, “The foundation that AIPAC sat on is rotting.” This was a recognition by Eric Gallagher of the historical trends at play right now.

*The influence of AIPAC and other pro-Israel lobby groups is on the wane because Israel itself is becoming more of a partisan party political issue, rather than the bi-partisan consensus issue that it far too often was for politicians in the past.* In other words, you are far more likely to support Israel if you are a Trump voter or a Boris Johnson voter, than if you are a Bernie Sanders or a Jeremy Corbyn voter.


----------



## Hollie

Synthaholic said:


> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way
> *
> *snip*
> 
> The first came from Jonathan Schanzer, of the Foundation for Defence of Democracies: “Anti-Semitism as a smear is not what it used to be,” he was caught admitting. The lobby constantly defames Palestinians and their supporters as motivated by racism against Jews, so it’s actually refreshing to see one of the lobby admit – albeit in private – that they cynically abuse the issue as a “smear” campaign.
> 
> Secondly, and most ominously for the lobby, a former lobbyist for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, said that, “The foundation that AIPAC sat on is rotting.” This was a recognition by Eric Gallagher of the historical trends at play right now.
> 
> *The influence of AIPAC and other pro-Israel lobby groups is on the wane because Israel itself is becoming more of a partisan party political issue, rather than the bi-partisan consensus issue that it far too often was for politicians in the past.* In other words, you are far more likely to support Israel if you are a Trump voter or a Boris Johnson voter, than if you are a Bernie Sanders or a Jeremy Corbyn voter.



Pick up a Koran and a knife and do your part.


----------



## Synthaholic

Hollie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way
> *
> *snip*
> 
> The first came from Jonathan Schanzer, of the Foundation for Defence of Democracies: “Anti-Semitism as a smear is not what it used to be,” he was caught admitting. The lobby constantly defames Palestinians and their supporters as motivated by racism against Jews, so it’s actually refreshing to see one of the lobby admit – albeit in private – that they cynically abuse the issue as a “smear” campaign.
> 
> Secondly, and most ominously for the lobby, a former lobbyist for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, said that, “The foundation that AIPAC sat on is rotting.” This was a recognition by Eric Gallagher of the historical trends at play right now.
> 
> *The influence of AIPAC and other pro-Israel lobby groups is on the wane because Israel itself is becoming more of a partisan party political issue, rather than the bi-partisan consensus issue that it far too often was for politicians in the past.* In other words, you are far more likely to support Israel if you are a Trump voter or a Boris Johnson voter, than if you are a Bernie Sanders or a Jeremy Corbyn voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a Koran and a knife and do your part.
Click to expand...

Poor wingnut.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Synthaholic said:


> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way
> *
> *snip*
> 
> The first came from Jonathan Schanzer, of the Foundation for Defence of Democracies: “Anti-Semitism as a smear is not what it used to be,” he was caught admitting. The lobby constantly defames Palestinians and their supporters as motivated by racism against Jews, so it’s actually refreshing to see one of the lobby admit – albeit in private – that they cynically abuse the issue as a “smear” campaign.
> 
> Secondly, and most ominously for the lobby, a former lobbyist for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, said that, “The foundation that AIPAC sat on is rotting.” This was a recognition by Eric Gallagher of the historical trends at play right now.
> 
> *The influence of AIPAC and other pro-Israel lobby groups is on the wane because Israel itself is becoming more of a partisan party political issue, rather than the bi-partisan consensus issue that it far too often was for politicians in the past.* In other words, you are far more likely to support Israel if you are a Trump voter or a Boris Johnson voter, than if you are a Bernie Sanders or a Jeremy Corbyn voter.


A typical anti semitic rant.  The Democratic Party has lost touch with its roots and core values and you want to blame the Jews for it.


----------



## Hollie

Synthaholic said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way
> *
> *snip*
> 
> The first came from Jonathan Schanzer, of the Foundation for Defence of Democracies: “Anti-Semitism as a smear is not what it used to be,” he was caught admitting. The lobby constantly defames Palestinians and their supporters as motivated by racism against Jews, so it’s actually refreshing to see one of the lobby admit – albeit in private – that they cynically abuse the issue as a “smear” campaign.
> 
> Secondly, and most ominously for the lobby, a former lobbyist for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, said that, “The foundation that AIPAC sat on is rotting.” This was a recognition by Eric Gallagher of the historical trends at play right now.
> 
> *The influence of AIPAC and other pro-Israel lobby groups is on the wane because Israel itself is becoming more of a partisan party political issue, rather than the bi-partisan consensus issue that it far too often was for politicians in the past.* In other words, you are far more likely to support Israel if you are a Trump voter or a Boris Johnson voter, than if you are a Bernie Sanders or a Jeremy Corbyn voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a Koran and a knife and do your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor wingnut.
Click to expand...


The gee-had of none. 

Poor slouch. .


----------



## Sixties Fan

Something is clearly amiss on North American campuses, and the York incident is emblematic of a much larger problem endemic to universities today, that anti-Israel activists have hijacked the dialogue of the Israeli/Palestinian conversation and have decided that they, and they alone, should and will decide whose views will be heard and whose will not, something that supporters of Israel have been experiencing for more than a decade already.

Anti-Israel campus activists have conducted an ongoing campaign to delegitimize and libel Israel, and their tactics include a concerted attempt to shut down dialogue and debate—anything that will help to “normalize” Zionism, permit pro-Israel views to be aired, or generate support for the Jewish state.

The tendentious, virtue-signaling brownshirts at York who attempted to suppress the speech of pro-Israel speakers whose views they had predetermined could not even be uttered on campus share a common set of characteristics with groups like the radical Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) who have led the assault against Israel and Jewish students who support it: it is they, and they alone, who "know" what is acceptable speech, what ideas are appropriate and allowed, which groups are victims of oppression and should therefore receive special accommodation for their behavior and speech, which views are progressive (and therefore virtuous) and which views are regressive (and therefore hateful), which cause is worthy of support and which is, because of its perceived moral defects, worthy of opprobrium.

Leading up to the York event, protestors had put up posters which read, “All Out. No Israeli Soldiers on Our Campus.” To help further reinforce the malignancy of the IDF, the posters included a photograph of a grotesque Jewish soldier brandishing an automatic weapon over a cowering Arab child. As other anti-Israel groups have expressed with chants and posters calling for “Zionists Off Our Campus” and similar messages targeting Jews and other supporters of Israel, the York posters reveal a very dangerous trend on campuses in which self-righteous, morally-preening brats take it upon themselves to speak for entire universities in deciding which views will be tolerated and which must be suppressed. That York administrators, and officials at many other universities as well, regularly allow this represents a failure by academia to live up to its oft-professed goal of encouraging free and open expression and debate.

(full article online)

How Universities enable hijacking free speech when Jews are involved


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Ghana Unite to Co-Chair UN Innovation Forum


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Iranian Athletes Revolt, Set to Compete in Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bolivia’s interim government announces renewal of diplomatic ties with Israel


----------



## Synthaholic

toomuchtime_ said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way
> *
> *snip*
> 
> The first came from Jonathan Schanzer, of the Foundation for Defence of Democracies: “Anti-Semitism as a smear is not what it used to be,” he was caught admitting. The lobby constantly defames Palestinians and their supporters as motivated by racism against Jews, so it’s actually refreshing to see one of the lobby admit – albeit in private – that they cynically abuse the issue as a “smear” campaign.
> 
> Secondly, and most ominously for the lobby, a former lobbyist for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, said that, “The foundation that AIPAC sat on is rotting.” This was a recognition by Eric Gallagher of the historical trends at play right now.
> 
> *The influence of AIPAC and other pro-Israel lobby groups is on the wane because Israel itself is becoming more of a partisan party political issue, rather than the bi-partisan consensus issue that it far too often was for politicians in the past.* In other words, you are far more likely to support Israel if you are a Trump voter or a Boris Johnson voter, than if you are a Bernie Sanders or a Jeremy Corbyn voter.
> 
> 
> 
> A typical anti semitic rant.  The Democratic Party has lost touch with its roots and core values and you want to blame the Jews for it.
Click to expand...

Why are you bringing Jews into it?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Synthaholic said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way
> *
> *snip*
> 
> The first came from Jonathan Schanzer, of the Foundation for Defence of Democracies: “Anti-Semitism as a smear is not what it used to be,” he was caught admitting. The lobby constantly defames Palestinians and their supporters as motivated by racism against Jews, so it’s actually refreshing to see one of the lobby admit – albeit in private – that they cynically abuse the issue as a “smear” campaign.
> 
> Secondly, and most ominously for the lobby, a former lobbyist for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, said that, “The foundation that AIPAC sat on is rotting.” This was a recognition by Eric Gallagher of the historical trends at play right now.
> 
> *The influence of AIPAC and other pro-Israel lobby groups is on the wane because Israel itself is becoming more of a partisan party political issue, rather than the bi-partisan consensus issue that it far too often was for politicians in the past.* In other words, you are far more likely to support Israel if you are a Trump voter or a Boris Johnson voter, than if you are a Bernie Sanders or a Jeremy Corbyn voter.
> 
> 
> 
> A typical anti semitic rant.  The Democratic Party has lost touch with its roots and core values and you want to blame the Jews for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bringing Jews into it?
Click to expand...

lol  Dumb as a Democrat.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As I soon learned, York University in Toronto has for some time earned its reputation as a place that is hostile to people holding Zionist and pro-Israeli political standings. A mural currently exhibited at the York University Student Centre garnered headlines for its depiction of a Palestinian with his back turned, face covered in a kafiya, a map of “Palestine” completely erasing Israel, clutching two rocks behind his back while gazing at a construction site. One does not have to be Jewish or Israeli to consider it a menacing piece.

Such sentiments may not be unique to York. Earlier in the week at another of the city’s major academic institutions, the University of Toronto, an official in the Graduate Student Union rejected a request from Hillel to support bringing more kosher food onto the campus, on the grounds that it would be taken as pro-Israel and might run contrary to the “will of the membership,” who had voted to support the BDS movement against Israel.

Back at York, in October Lauren Isaacs, a student at the school and director of the Toronto chapter of Herut Canada, an organization that describes itself as “a Zionist movement dedicated to social justice, the unity of the Jewish people and the territorial integrity of the Land of Israel”, set up an exhibition at York with a sign saying “I’m a Zionist, ask me why.” The reaction from some students was pure, unadulterated rage. Lauren has described on her Facebook page how she was insulted, spat on, called a Zionist-Nazi.

When I arrived at the campus Wednesday night, York’s Vari Hall appeared like what I imagined any Canadian faculty building to look like, with students lounging about with their laptops and headsets. Someone was dancing quite expertly to the sounds of a stereo player.

I decided, with time to kill before listening to speakers that the Syrian Mukhabarat would have had my neck just for meeting, that I would explore the student cafeteria. My refined Middle Eastern palate was unimpressed by the offerings available to the unfortunate York students at the cafeteria, although I did find the diversity of the student body quite impressive.

That was the last moment I would have any positive feelings toward York University. On a wall, I spied a poster, announcing a protest to be held 10 minutes hence, against the very event I had come to attend. I was about to find out that Canadian students could hold protests just as serious and menacing as those I had seen in the Middle East. Apparently, it wasn’t just in Syria that the presence of a pro-Israel event was looked on as the ultimate abomination.

(full article online)

Campus Anti-Zionism Seen Through the Eyes of a Syrian Refugee


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the past, I was warned about getting involved in student leadership at McGill. The toxic environment, countless scandals, prohibitive anti-Israel sentiment, and anti-Semitism have led to a tainted image of an unfriendly campus for Jews. Two years ago, three students were voted off of the SSMU Board of Directors simply for being Jewish or connected to pro-Israel organizations. Last year, a Political Science summer exchange course taught at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem was the source of a controversy in which pro-Israel students were harassed and cyber-bullied. This year, I am feeling the discriminatory burden that our student politics routinely places on Jewish and pro-Israel students.

While the form may change, the messages are the same year after year. There is a double standard for anything that involves Israel at McGill. In this case, controversy surrounding my participation in Hillel Montreal’s trip resulted in a publicly humiliating witch-hunt, repeated interrogations of my personal life, and me being placed under an intensely unfair microscope. SSMU passed the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of anti-Semitism, which includes that holding Jews accountable for the actions of the Israeli government or holding Israel to a double standard is anti-Semitic. By scrutinizing only me for participating in a trip to Israel, SSMU is engaging in this kind of anti-Semitism by assuming I have to be held accountable for what the Israeli government is doing.

(full article online)

McGill University Student Society legislative council member threatened to be removed if she visits Israel. Here's her story. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The ECFR is sensitive to that argument of double standards, so it renames it "Whataboutism" and pretends to answer:

<< Defenders of Israel’s settlement enterprise regularly criticise the EU, and international law advocates more broadly, of a disproportionate focus on the Israeli occupation, to the detriment of other conflict areas. These ‘pro-settlement’ talking points are a mixture of spin and disinformation, ignoring important factual and legal differences.

Nevertheless, it is true that the importance of third state responsibilities, and business and human rights practices, in situations of occupation and annexation remains under-developed. It is also true that what limited implementation there has been tends to be uneven. For example, the EU has been much more diligent in enforcing its non-recognition of Russia’s annexation of Crimea than it has been towards Morocco’s annexation of Western Sahara.

But instead of deconstructing international law to make internationally unlawful actions permissible – as supporters of the settler movement seem to advocate – a more correct approach would surely be to improve implementation and respect across the board. In other words, third states should be doing more, not less, to meet their international law-based duties in all situations of annexation and occupation.In short - yeah, we do have double standards, and we should do more on other conflicts, but you gottta start somewhere. >>

The only problem with that logic is that international law is determined by actual state practice as much as it is based on written law. As Eugene Kontorovich remarked about this site,_ "The 'rule' they claim to apply is not written down anywhere. They deduce it from other rules. But int'l law is made by state practice when treaties silent. A rule that applies basically never is not a rule of in'tl law. "_
_
(full article online)

EU obsession with Israel in its "Differentiation Tracker" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News_


----------



## Synthaholic

toomuchtime_ said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way
> *
> *snip*
> 
> The first came from Jonathan Schanzer, of the Foundation for Defence of Democracies: “Anti-Semitism as a smear is not what it used to be,” he was caught admitting. The lobby constantly defames Palestinians and their supporters as motivated by racism against Jews, so it’s actually refreshing to see one of the lobby admit – albeit in private – that they cynically abuse the issue as a “smear” campaign.
> 
> Secondly, and most ominously for the lobby, a former lobbyist for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, said that, “The foundation that AIPAC sat on is rotting.” This was a recognition by Eric Gallagher of the historical trends at play right now.
> 
> *The influence of AIPAC and other pro-Israel lobby groups is on the wane because Israel itself is becoming more of a partisan party political issue, rather than the bi-partisan consensus issue that it far too often was for politicians in the past.* In other words, you are far more likely to support Israel if you are a Trump voter or a Boris Johnson voter, than if you are a Bernie Sanders or a Jeremy Corbyn voter.
> 
> 
> 
> A typical anti semitic rant.  The Democratic Party has lost touch with its roots and core values and you want to blame the Jews for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bringing Jews into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  Dumb as a Democrat.
Click to expand...

So you have no intelligent response? I’m not surprised.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Synthaholic said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way
> *
> *snip*
> 
> The first came from Jonathan Schanzer, of the Foundation for Defence of Democracies: “Anti-Semitism as a smear is not what it used to be,” he was caught admitting. The lobby constantly defames Palestinians and their supporters as motivated by racism against Jews, so it’s actually refreshing to see one of the lobby admit – albeit in private – that they cynically abuse the issue as a “smear” campaign.
> 
> Secondly, and most ominously for the lobby, a former lobbyist for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, said that, “The foundation that AIPAC sat on is rotting.” This was a recognition by Eric Gallagher of the historical trends at play right now.
> 
> *The influence of AIPAC and other pro-Israel lobby groups is on the wane because Israel itself is becoming more of a partisan party political issue, rather than the bi-partisan consensus issue that it far too often was for politicians in the past.* In other words, you are far more likely to support Israel if you are a Trump voter or a Boris Johnson voter, than if you are a Bernie Sanders or a Jeremy Corbyn voter.
> 
> 
> 
> A typical anti semitic rant.  The Democratic Party has lost touch with its roots and core values and you want to blame the Jews for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bringing Jews into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  Dumb as a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no intelligent response? I’m not surprised.
Click to expand...

An intelligent response to nonsense?


----------



## P F Tinmore

A BDS Campaign Tackles the Sports Industry in Portland — and Wins


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> A BDS Campaign Tackles the Sports Industry in Portland — and Wins


lol  Wins what?  How stupid do you have to be to imagine this helps the so called Palestinians in any way?  The only possible way to improve the lives of the Palestinians is to make peace with Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BDS Campaign Tackles the Sports Industry in Portland — and Wins
> 
> 
> 
> lol  Wins what?  How stupid do you have to be to imagine this helps the so called Palestinians in any way?  The only possible way to improve the lives of the Palestinians is to make peace with Israel.
Click to expand...




toomuchtime_ said:


> make peace with Israel.


What does that mean?


----------



## Hollie

‘BDS Fail’ in South Africa as Pro-Boycott Lobby Abandons National Campaign Against Israeli Company’s Takeover of Local Dairy Giant

The influential lobby in South Africa advocating a boycott of the State of Israel was forced into a climbdown this week, as it abandoned plans for an ambitious protest campaign against the takeover of local dairy giant Clover Industries by a Tel Aviv-based consortium.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BDS Campaign Tackles the Sports Industry in Portland — and Wins
> 
> 
> 
> lol  Wins what?  How stupid do you have to be to imagine this helps the so called Palestinians in any way?  The only possible way to improve the lives of the Palestinians is to make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...


Don’t worry about it. Continue to flail your Pom Poms for Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of radical left-wing demonstrators attempted to disrupt a lecture by Regavim’s international spokesperson at an event hosted in London Sunday night by UKLFI Charitable Trust. The London Metropolitan Police secured the event, and kept the demonstrators from disrupting the evening’s program.

Naomi Kahn, Director of Regavim’s International Division, delivered a presentation that detailed the extent and effects of European Union support for illegal Palestinian Authority-orchestrated activities in Judea and Samaria.

The event, originally scheduled for early September, had been postponed due to security concerns: A number of BDS and other anti-Israel groups threatened to hold mass protests against Regavim and the UKLFI hosts, and the possibility of violence led to postponement of the event in order to allow appropriate security measures to be put in place.

Apparently, those concerns were well-founded. Sunday night’s event, attended by dozens of Israel supporters, lawyers, and influential members of the London Jewish and non-Jewish community, was similarly targeted by various anti-Israel groups, and the London Police had a busy evening securing the venue and ensuring that the protests remained peaceful and the event uninterrupted.

(full article online)

London: Anti-Israel protest turns threatening


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/is...-vehicle-and-solar-energy-markets/2019/12/02/


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BDS Campaign Tackles the Sports Industry in Portland — and Wins
> 
> 
> 
> lol  Wins what?  How stupid do you have to be to imagine this helps the so called Palestinians in any way?  The only possible way to improve the lives of the Palestinians is to make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...

If you were capable of seeing them as people rather than just as a people, a tool to be used against Israel, you would not ask such a stupid question.  They cannot prosper without interacting with the Israeli economy, but the PA and Hamas restricts business dealings with Israel and celebrates the murders of random Jews keeping the people impoverished and their freedom to travel limited.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BDS Campaign Tackles the Sports Industry in Portland — and Wins
> 
> 
> 
> lol  Wins what?  How stupid do you have to be to imagine this helps the so called Palestinians in any way?  The only possible way to improve the lives of the Palestinians is to make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...


It means fully recognizing Israel's right to self-determination, alongside Arab Palestine's right to self-determination.  It means creating a boundary or two to delineate land which is for the one and that which is for the other.  It means deciding how access to the holy places for both peoples is going to work.  It means deciding on, and limiting, on both sides the "right of return" so each peoples can maintain the character of their self-determination.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BDS Campaign Tackles the Sports Industry in Portland — and Wins
> 
> 
> 
> lol  Wins what?  How stupid do you have to be to imagine this helps the so called Palestinians in any way?  The only possible way to improve the lives of the Palestinians is to make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means fully recognizing Israel's right to self-determination, alongside Arab Palestine's right to self-determination.  It means creating a boundary or two to delineate land which is for the one and that which is for the other.  It means deciding how access to the holy places for both peoples is going to work.  It means deciding on, and limiting, on both sides the "right of return" so each peoples can maintain the character of their self-determination.
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't.  As a practical matter the possibility of a Palestinian state is dead.  Pretending it is still a possibility is a formula for continued conflict and endless suffering for the Arabs in the territories.  The belief that a Palestinian state could live in peace next to Israel died with the second intifada.  It died a second time when Sharon tried to breathe life into it with the withdrawal from Gaza and the terrorists quickly took over and made war on Israel.  It died for the third and final time when Abbas refused to respond to Olmert's offer which was far more than any reasonable Palestinian leader could have hoped for.  Netanyahu has offered them autonomy and Trump has offered them prosperity, and they have rejected both in favor of the status quo, unending conflict.  As a practical matter, peace with Israel means thinking of themselves primarily as people who want to live safe, prosperous lives instead of a people who want to die for something that is not possible.


----------



## Shusha

toomuchtime_ said:


> As a practical matter, peace with Israel means thinking of themselves primarily as people who want to live safe, prosperous lives instead of a people who want to die for something that is not possible.



Alright, I agree with that.  

So, you think Israel should incorporate the Arab Palestinians into Israel and take them on as citizens?  Just wondering what you think the outcome should look like.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a practical matter, peace with Israel means thinking of themselves primarily as people who want to live safe, prosperous lives instead of a people who want to die for something that is not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I agree with that.
> 
> So, you think Israel should incorporate the Arab Palestinians into Israel and take them on as citizens?  Just wondering what you think the outcome should look like.
Click to expand...

That is a false dichotomy.  The actual circumstances don't allow a Palestinians state or incorporating the Arabs in the territories into Israel.  By promoting this false dichotomy you are promoting more conflict and violence.  The present situation in which they have autonomy within specified borders is the very best they can hope for, and if they accept this, they can lead very safe and prosperous lives - this is what the Jews had hoped for under the Mandate.  

For decades, the argument has been, we've got to give the Arabs hope or they will go crazy, but the truth is giving them false hope is what drives them crazy.  By continuing to think of them as a people rather than just as people, you do everyone, Israelis and Arabs, a disservice.


----------



## Shusha

toomuchtime_ said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a practical matter, peace with Israel means thinking of themselves primarily as people who want to live safe, prosperous lives instead of a people who want to die for something that is not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I agree with that.
> 
> So, you think Israel should incorporate the Arab Palestinians into Israel and take them on as citizens?  Just wondering what you think the outcome should look like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a false dichotomy.  The actual circumstances don't allow a Palestinians state or incorporating the Arabs in the territories into Israel.  By promoting this false dichotomy you are promoting more conflict and violence.  The present situation in which they have autonomy within specified borders is the very best they can hope for, and if they accept this, they can lead very safe and prosperous lives - this is what the Jews had hoped for under the Mandate.
> 
> For decades, the argument has been, we've got to give the Arabs hope or they will go crazy, but the truth is giving them false hope is what drives them crazy.  By continuing to think of them as a people rather than just as people, you do everyone, Israelis and Arabs, a disservice.
Click to expand...


I'm not actually creating or promoting any dichotomy, false or not.  I'm ASKING you what you think the final outcome will look like.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a practical matter, peace with Israel means thinking of themselves primarily as people who want to live safe, prosperous lives instead of a people who want to die for something that is not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I agree with that.
> 
> So, you think Israel should incorporate the Arab Palestinians into Israel and take them on as citizens?  Just wondering what you think the outcome should look like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a false dichotomy.  The actual circumstances don't allow a Palestinians state or incorporating the Arabs in the territories into Israel.  By promoting this false dichotomy you are promoting more conflict and violence.  The present situation in which they have autonomy within specified borders is the very best they can hope for, and if they accept this, they can lead very safe and prosperous lives - this is what the Jews had hoped for under the Mandate.
> 
> For decades, the argument has been, we've got to give the Arabs hope or they will go crazy, but the truth is giving them false hope is what drives them crazy.  By continuing to think of them as a people rather than just as people, you do everyone, Israelis and Arabs, a disservice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not actually creating or promoting any dichotomy, false or not.  I'm ASKING you what you think the final outcome will look like.
Click to expand...

Of course you are stating a false dichotomy; you asking proposing there are  only two choices, two states or incorporate the Arabs into Israel, but there is at least one more choice, continue with the status quo.  In other words, we already have the final outcome.  It may not be as pretty as you would like, but since no other outcome is possible, it is the final outcome.


----------



## Shusha

toomuchtime_ said:


> Of course you are stating a false dichotomy; you asking proposing there are  only two choices, two states or incorporate the Arabs into Israel, but there is at least one more choice, continue with the status quo.  In other words, we already have the final outcome.  It may not be as pretty as you would like, but since no other outcome is possible, it is the final outcome.



No, I am not insisting there are only two choices.  I suggested one choice and ASKED you what you thought the final outcome will be. (Also see all the pinned threads up top and my contributions.  All sorts of ideas there.)

I am open to all sorts of choices here, including some sort of "status quo".  Personally, I think the status quo is sustainable for a bit longer, but not indefinitely.  Events, driven by people, are likely to overtake the status quo.  Its easy to see the ways in which it is already.

Gaza, pushing for re-entry into Israel, rather than "end the blockade".  That is a shift.
Israel pushing for further Jewish settlement and annexations.  That is a shift.
US encouraging recognition of Israel and settlements.  That is a shift.  
Israelis demanding a stronger response to Gaza's rockets and violence.  Shift.  
Iran.  Shift.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are stating a false dichotomy; you asking proposing there are  only two choices, two states or incorporate the Arabs into Israel, but there is at least one more choice, continue with the status quo.  In other words, we already have the final outcome.  It may not be as pretty as you would like, but since no other outcome is possible, it is the final outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not insisting there are only two choices.  I suggested one choice and ASKED you what you thought the final outcome will be. (Also see all the pinned threads up top and my contributions.  All sorts of ideas there.)
> 
> I am open to all sorts of choices here, including some sort of "status quo".  Personally, I think the status quo is sustainable for a bit longer, but not indefinitely.  Events, driven by people, are likely to overtake the status quo.  Its easy to see the ways in which it is already.
> 
> Gaza, pushing for re-entry into Israel, rather than "end the blockade".  That is a shift.
> Israel pushing for further Jewish settlement and annexations.  That is a shift.
> US encouraging recognition of Israel and settlements.  That is a shift.
> Israelis demanding a stronger response to Gaza's rockets and violence.  Shift.
> Iran.  Shift.
Click to expand...

Lots of things are changing, but none of them would seem to impact the status quo because there is no other viable solution.  The only real change in the status quo since 1967 is that Israel has given the Arabs in the territories a measure of autonomy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BDS Campaign Tackles the Sports Industry in Portland — and Wins
> 
> 
> 
> lol  Wins what?  How stupid do you have to be to imagine this helps the so called Palestinians in any way?  The only possible way to improve the lives of the Palestinians is to make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means fully recognizing Israel's right to self-determination, alongside Arab Palestine's right to self-determination.  It means creating a boundary or two to delineate land which is for the one and that which is for the other.  It means deciding how access to the holy places for both peoples is going to work.  It means deciding on, and limiting, on both sides the "right of return" so each peoples can maintain the character of their self-determination.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> It means creating a boundary or two to delineate land which is for the one and that which is for the other.


There is no legal requirement to divide Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

toomuchtime_ said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are stating a false dichotomy; you asking proposing there are  only two choices, two states or incorporate the Arabs into Israel, but there is at least one more choice, continue with the status quo.  In other words, we already have the final outcome.  It may not be as pretty as you would like, but since no other outcome is possible, it is the final outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not insisting there are only two choices.  I suggested one choice and ASKED you what you thought the final outcome will be. (Also see all the pinned threads up top and my contributions.  All sorts of ideas there.)
> 
> I am open to all sorts of choices here, including some sort of "status quo".  Personally, I think the status quo is sustainable for a bit longer, but not indefinitely.  Events, driven by people, are likely to overtake the status quo.  Its easy to see the ways in which it is already.
> 
> Gaza, pushing for re-entry into Israel, rather than "end the blockade".  That is a shift.
> Israel pushing for further Jewish settlement and annexations.  That is a shift.
> US encouraging recognition of Israel and settlements.  That is a shift.
> Israelis demanding a stronger response to Gaza's rockets and violence.  Shift.
> Iran.  Shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of things are changing, but none of them would seem to impact the status quo because there is no other viable solution.  The only real change in the status quo since 1967 is that Israel has given the Arabs in the territories a measure of autonomy.
Click to expand...


The status quo is not a viable solution.  Its a balance point in the tension of the conflict.  

If we wanted to create a viable solution based on something similar to the status quo, we might go with an Emirates or City-States solution, with limited self-autonomy for the Arabs.  Or it might look like the agreements between Canada and some of the semi-autonomous First Nations.

Not rejecting any of these ideas by any means.  But not quite the same things as that "status quo".  

AND, you know someone is going to scream, "Bantustans!" and while they are wrong about that -- we need to have a very, very solid articulation of why they are not.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BDS Campaign Tackles the Sports Industry in Portland — and Wins
> 
> 
> 
> lol  Wins what?  How stupid do you have to be to imagine this helps the so called Palestinians in any way?  The only possible way to improve the lives of the Palestinians is to make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means fully recognizing Israel's right to self-determination, alongside Arab Palestine's right to self-determination.  It means creating a boundary or two to delineate land which is for the one and that which is for the other.  It means deciding how access to the holy places for both peoples is going to work.  It means deciding on, and limiting, on both sides the "right of return" so each peoples can maintain the character of their self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means creating a boundary or two to delineate land which is for the one and that which is for the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no legal requirement to divide Palestine.
Click to expand...



There is no legal prohibition on dividing Israel/Palestine, and the principles of self-determination suggest it is the customary legal solution when self-determination and territorial integrity collide.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BDS Campaign Tackles the Sports Industry in Portland — and Wins
> 
> 
> 
> lol  Wins what?  How stupid do you have to be to imagine this helps the so called Palestinians in any way?  The only possible way to improve the lives of the Palestinians is to make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means fully recognizing Israel's right to self-determination, alongside Arab Palestine's right to self-determination.  It means creating a boundary or two to delineate land which is for the one and that which is for the other.  It means deciding how access to the holy places for both peoples is going to work.  It means deciding on, and limiting, on both sides the "right of return" so each peoples can maintain the character of their self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means creating a boundary or two to delineate land which is for the one and that which is for the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no legal requirement to divide Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no legal prohibition on dividing Israel/Palestine, and the principles of self-determination suggest it is the customary legal solution when self-determination and territorial integrity collide.
Click to expand...

There is. It is called territorial integrity.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are stating a false dichotomy; you asking proposing there are  only two choices, two states or incorporate the Arabs into Israel, but there is at least one more choice, continue with the status quo.  In other words, we already have the final outcome.  It may not be as pretty as you would like, but since no other outcome is possible, it is the final outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not insisting there are only two choices.  I suggested one choice and ASKED you what you thought the final outcome will be. (Also see all the pinned threads up top and my contributions.  All sorts of ideas there.)
> 
> I am open to all sorts of choices here, including some sort of "status quo".  Personally, I think the status quo is sustainable for a bit longer, but not indefinitely.  Events, driven by people, are likely to overtake the status quo.  Its easy to see the ways in which it is already.
> 
> Gaza, pushing for re-entry into Israel, rather than "end the blockade".  That is a shift.
> Israel pushing for further Jewish settlement and annexations.  That is a shift.
> US encouraging recognition of Israel and settlements.  That is a shift.
> Israelis demanding a stronger response to Gaza's rockets and violence.  Shift.
> Iran.  Shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of things are changing, but none of them would seem to impact the status quo because there is no other viable solution.  The only real change in the status quo since 1967 is that Israel has given the Arabs in the territories a measure of autonomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status quo is not a viable solution.  Its a balance point in the tension of the conflict.
> 
> If we wanted to create a viable solution based on something similar to the status quo, we might go with an Emirates or City-States solution, with limited self-autonomy for the Arabs.  Or it might look like the agreements between Canada and some of the semi-autonomous First Nations.
> 
> Not rejecting any of these ideas by any means.  But not quite the same things as that "status quo".
> 
> AND, you know someone is going to scream, "Bantustans!" and while they are wrong about that -- we need to have a very, very solid articulation of why they are not.
Click to expand...

You are confusing viable with desirable.  The status quo may not be pretty, but it is clearly quite viable since it has survived since 1967 despite all the opposition from the Arabs, the Europeans and even the Obama administration.  It is the only viable solution because all others would require the Palestinians to abandon their culture of Jew hatred and support a unified government that had abandoned it and clearly that is not going to happen.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol  Wins what?  How stupid do you have to be to imagine this helps the so called Palestinians in any way?  The only possible way to improve the lives of the Palestinians is to make peace with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> make peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means fully recognizing Israel's right to self-determination, alongside Arab Palestine's right to self-determination.  It means creating a boundary or two to delineate land which is for the one and that which is for the other.  It means deciding how access to the holy places for both peoples is going to work.  It means deciding on, and limiting, on both sides the "right of return" so each peoples can maintain the character of their self-determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means creating a boundary or two to delineate land which is for the one and that which is for the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no legal requirement to divide Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no legal prohibition on dividing Israel/Palestine, and the principles of self-determination suggest it is the customary legal solution when self-determination and territorial integrity collide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is. It is called territorial integrity.
Click to expand...


Nonsense. It doesn’t apply.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no legal prohibition on dividing Israel/Palestine, and the principles of self-determination suggest it is the customary legal solution when self-determination and territorial integrity collide.
> 
> 
> 
> There is. It is called territorial integrity.
Click to expand...


You are just flat out wrong on this, as on many things.  When the concepts of territorial integrity and self-determination are in conflict, customarily, self-determination takes precedence.  

There is absolutely no prohibition in law against territories being divided, or borders changing, or territory being transferred from one State to another.  Its all legally viable.


----------



## Shusha

toomuchtime_ said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are stating a false dichotomy; you asking proposing there are  only two choices, two states or incorporate the Arabs into Israel, but there is at least one more choice, continue with the status quo.  In other words, we already have the final outcome.  It may not be as pretty as you would like, but since no other outcome is possible, it is the final outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not insisting there are only two choices.  I suggested one choice and ASKED you what you thought the final outcome will be. (Also see all the pinned threads up top and my contributions.  All sorts of ideas there.)
> 
> I am open to all sorts of choices here, including some sort of "status quo".  Personally, I think the status quo is sustainable for a bit longer, but not indefinitely.  Events, driven by people, are likely to overtake the status quo.  Its easy to see the ways in which it is already.
> 
> Gaza, pushing for re-entry into Israel, rather than "end the blockade".  That is a shift.
> Israel pushing for further Jewish settlement and annexations.  That is a shift.
> US encouraging recognition of Israel and settlements.  That is a shift.
> Israelis demanding a stronger response to Gaza's rockets and violence.  Shift.
> Iran.  Shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of things are changing, but none of them would seem to impact the status quo because there is no other viable solution.  The only real change in the status quo since 1967 is that Israel has given the Arabs in the territories a measure of autonomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status quo is not a viable solution.  Its a balance point in the tension of the conflict.
> 
> If we wanted to create a viable solution based on something similar to the status quo, we might go with an Emirates or City-States solution, with limited self-autonomy for the Arabs.  Or it might look like the agreements between Canada and some of the semi-autonomous First Nations.
> 
> Not rejecting any of these ideas by any means.  But not quite the same things as that "status quo".
> 
> AND, you know someone is going to scream, "Bantustans!" and while they are wrong about that -- we need to have a very, very solid articulation of why they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing viable with desirable.  The status quo may not be pretty, but it is clearly quite viable since it has survived since 1967 despite all the opposition from the Arabs, the Europeans and even the Obama administration.  It is the only viable solution because all others would require the Palestinians to abandon their culture of Jew hatred and support a unified government that had abandoned it and clearly that is not going to happen.
Click to expand...


You are confusing viable with stable.  Its not stable.  

And while I may agree with you that the options are limited due to Arab Palestinians obstinate unwillingness to let go of the violence and hate, its still not a solution, but a holding pattern.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are stating a false dichotomy; you asking proposing there are  only two choices, two states or incorporate the Arabs into Israel, but there is at least one more choice, continue with the status quo.  In other words, we already have the final outcome.  It may not be as pretty as you would like, but since no other outcome is possible, it is the final outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not insisting there are only two choices.  I suggested one choice and ASKED you what you thought the final outcome will be. (Also see all the pinned threads up top and my contributions.  All sorts of ideas there.)
> 
> I am open to all sorts of choices here, including some sort of "status quo".  Personally, I think the status quo is sustainable for a bit longer, but not indefinitely.  Events, driven by people, are likely to overtake the status quo.  Its easy to see the ways in which it is already.
> 
> Gaza, pushing for re-entry into Israel, rather than "end the blockade".  That is a shift.
> Israel pushing for further Jewish settlement and annexations.  That is a shift.
> US encouraging recognition of Israel and settlements.  That is a shift.
> Israelis demanding a stronger response to Gaza's rockets and violence.  Shift.
> Iran.  Shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of things are changing, but none of them would seem to impact the status quo because there is no other viable solution.  The only real change in the status quo since 1967 is that Israel has given the Arabs in the territories a measure of autonomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status quo is not a viable solution.  Its a balance point in the tension of the conflict.
> 
> If we wanted to create a viable solution based on something similar to the status quo, we might go with an Emirates or City-States solution, with limited self-autonomy for the Arabs.  Or it might look like the agreements between Canada and some of the semi-autonomous First Nations.
> 
> Not rejecting any of these ideas by any means.  But not quite the same things as that "status quo".
> 
> AND, you know someone is going to scream, "Bantustans!" and while they are wrong about that -- we need to have a very, very solid articulation of why they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing viable with desirable.  The status quo may not be pretty, but it is clearly quite viable since it has survived since 1967 despite all the opposition from the Arabs, the Europeans and even the Obama administration.  It is the only viable solution because all others would require the Palestinians to abandon their culture of Jew hatred and support a unified government that had abandoned it and clearly that is not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confusing viable with stable.  Its not stable.
> 
> And while I may agree with you that the options are limited due to Arab Palestinians obstinate unwillingness to let go of the violence and hate, its still not a solution, but a holding pattern.
Click to expand...

It is very stable.  For all the noise some people make over the status quo there is nothing else to do.  If you want to think of it as a holding pattern, fine, but it is a holding pattern that will have to stay in place until the Palestinians are willing and able to give up their Jew hatred and form a unified government that is also able to abandon it, and we are at least generations away from such profound changes in their culture and political development.  

So for the foreseeable future, the status quo is the only viable solution.


----------



## Shusha

toomuchtime_ said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not insisting there are only two choices.  I suggested one choice and ASKED you what you thought the final outcome will be. (Also see all the pinned threads up top and my contributions.  All sorts of ideas there.)
> 
> I am open to all sorts of choices here, including some sort of "status quo".  Personally, I think the status quo is sustainable for a bit longer, but not indefinitely.  Events, driven by people, are likely to overtake the status quo.  Its easy to see the ways in which it is already.
> 
> Gaza, pushing for re-entry into Israel, rather than "end the blockade".  That is a shift.
> Israel pushing for further Jewish settlement and annexations.  That is a shift.
> US encouraging recognition of Israel and settlements.  That is a shift.
> Israelis demanding a stronger response to Gaza's rockets and violence.  Shift.
> Iran.  Shift.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of things are changing, but none of them would seem to impact the status quo because there is no other viable solution.  The only real change in the status quo since 1967 is that Israel has given the Arabs in the territories a measure of autonomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status quo is not a viable solution.  Its a balance point in the tension of the conflict.
> 
> If we wanted to create a viable solution based on something similar to the status quo, we might go with an Emirates or City-States solution, with limited self-autonomy for the Arabs.  Or it might look like the agreements between Canada and some of the semi-autonomous First Nations.
> 
> Not rejecting any of these ideas by any means.  But not quite the same things as that "status quo".
> 
> AND, you know someone is going to scream, "Bantustans!" and while they are wrong about that -- we need to have a very, very solid articulation of why they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing viable with desirable.  The status quo may not be pretty, but it is clearly quite viable since it has survived since 1967 despite all the opposition from the Arabs, the Europeans and even the Obama administration.  It is the only viable solution because all others would require the Palestinians to abandon their culture of Jew hatred and support a unified government that had abandoned it and clearly that is not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confusing viable with stable.  Its not stable.
> 
> And while I may agree with you that the options are limited due to Arab Palestinians obstinate unwillingness to let go of the violence and hate, its still not a solution, but a holding pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very stable.  For all the noise some people make over the status quo there is nothing else to do.  If you want to think of it as a holding pattern, fine, but it is a holding pattern that will have to stay in place until the Palestinians are willing and able to give up their Jew hatred and form a unified government that is also able to abandon it, and we are at least generations away from such profound changes in their culture and political development.
> 
> So for the foreseeable future, the status quo is the only viable solution.
Click to expand...


Out of curiosity, do you see as part of that status quo ensuring that Israel does not annex land and limits Jewish development in Area C?


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK Reaches Out to Israel For Health and Medical Technology Innovations


----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of things are changing, but none of them would seem to impact the status quo because there is no other viable solution.  The only real change in the status quo since 1967 is that Israel has given the Arabs in the territories a measure of autonomy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The status quo is not a viable solution.  Its a balance point in the tension of the conflict.
> 
> If we wanted to create a viable solution based on something similar to the status quo, we might go with an Emirates or City-States solution, with limited self-autonomy for the Arabs.  Or it might look like the agreements between Canada and some of the semi-autonomous First Nations.
> 
> Not rejecting any of these ideas by any means.  But not quite the same things as that "status quo".
> 
> AND, you know someone is going to scream, "Bantustans!" and while they are wrong about that -- we need to have a very, very solid articulation of why they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing viable with desirable.  The status quo may not be pretty, but it is clearly quite viable since it has survived since 1967 despite all the opposition from the Arabs, the Europeans and even the Obama administration.  It is the only viable solution because all others would require the Palestinians to abandon their culture of Jew hatred and support a unified government that had abandoned it and clearly that is not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confusing viable with stable.  Its not stable.
> 
> And while I may agree with you that the options are limited due to Arab Palestinians obstinate unwillingness to let go of the violence and hate, its still not a solution, but a holding pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very stable.  For all the noise some people make over the status quo there is nothing else to do.  If you want to think of it as a holding pattern, fine, but it is a holding pattern that will have to stay in place until the Palestinians are willing and able to give up their Jew hatred and form a unified government that is also able to abandon it, and we are at least generations away from such profound changes in their culture and political development.
> 
> So for the foreseeable future, the status quo is the only viable solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you see as part of that status quo ensuring that Israel does not annex land and limits Jewish development in Area C?
Click to expand...

No, since there will be no Palestinian state for the foreseeable future, there is no need to limit the development of area C.  The happy ending for the Palestinians will not be a Palestinian state along the 1949 ceasefire lines but the opportunity peace and prosperity in an autonomous region under Israeli security control in areas A and B.


----------



## Shusha

toomuchtime_ said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The status quo is not a viable solution.  Its a balance point in the tension of the conflict.
> 
> If we wanted to create a viable solution based on something similar to the status quo, we might go with an Emirates or City-States solution, with limited self-autonomy for the Arabs.  Or it might look like the agreements between Canada and some of the semi-autonomous First Nations.
> 
> Not rejecting any of these ideas by any means.  But not quite the same things as that "status quo".
> 
> AND, you know someone is going to scream, "Bantustans!" and while they are wrong about that -- we need to have a very, very solid articulation of why they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing viable with desirable.  The status quo may not be pretty, but it is clearly quite viable since it has survived since 1967 despite all the opposition from the Arabs, the Europeans and even the Obama administration.  It is the only viable solution because all others would require the Palestinians to abandon their culture of Jew hatred and support a unified government that had abandoned it and clearly that is not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confusing viable with stable.  Its not stable.
> 
> And while I may agree with you that the options are limited due to Arab Palestinians obstinate unwillingness to let go of the violence and hate, its still not a solution, but a holding pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very stable.  For all the noise some people make over the status quo there is nothing else to do.  If you want to think of it as a holding pattern, fine, but it is a holding pattern that will have to stay in place until the Palestinians are willing and able to give up their Jew hatred and form a unified government that is also able to abandon it, and we are at least generations away from such profound changes in their culture and political development.
> 
> So for the foreseeable future, the status quo is the only viable solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you see as part of that status quo ensuring that Israel does not annex land and limits Jewish development in Area C?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, since there will be no Palestinian state for the foreseeable future, there is no need to limit the development of area C.  The happy ending for the Palestinians will not be a Palestinian state along the 1949 ceasefire lines but the opportunity peace and prosperity in an autonomous region under Israeli security control in areas A and B.
Click to expand...


That sounds suspiciously like shifting the status quo, though.  Sounds like its okay for Israel to shift the status quo, but Arabs can't.  

And that bantustan thing....?


----------



## Synthaholic

toomuchtime_ said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pro-Israel lobby is on the decline; let’s help it on its way
> *
> *snip*
> 
> The first came from Jonathan Schanzer, of the Foundation for Defence of Democracies: “Anti-Semitism as a smear is not what it used to be,” he was caught admitting. The lobby constantly defames Palestinians and their supporters as motivated by racism against Jews, so it’s actually refreshing to see one of the lobby admit – albeit in private – that they cynically abuse the issue as a “smear” campaign.
> 
> Secondly, and most ominously for the lobby, a former lobbyist for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, said that, “The foundation that AIPAC sat on is rotting.” This was a recognition by Eric Gallagher of the historical trends at play right now.
> 
> *The influence of AIPAC and other pro-Israel lobby groups is on the wane because Israel itself is becoming more of a partisan party political issue, rather than the bi-partisan consensus issue that it far too often was for politicians in the past.* In other words, you are far more likely to support Israel if you are a Trump voter or a Boris Johnson voter, than if you are a Bernie Sanders or a Jeremy Corbyn voter.
> 
> 
> 
> A typical anti semitic rant.  The Democratic Party has lost touch with its roots and core values and you want to blame the Jews for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bringing Jews into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  Dumb as a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no intelligent response? I’m not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An intelligent response to nonsense?
Click to expand...

You mean your nonsense of equating Israeli government policy with ‘tha Jooz’?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing viable with desirable.  The status quo may not be pretty, but it is clearly quite viable since it has survived since 1967 despite all the opposition from the Arabs, the Europeans and even the Obama administration.  It is the only viable solution because all others would require the Palestinians to abandon their culture of Jew hatred and support a unified government that had abandoned it and clearly that is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing viable with stable.  Its not stable.
> 
> And while I may agree with you that the options are limited due to Arab Palestinians obstinate unwillingness to let go of the violence and hate, its still not a solution, but a holding pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very stable.  For all the noise some people make over the status quo there is nothing else to do.  If you want to think of it as a holding pattern, fine, but it is a holding pattern that will have to stay in place until the Palestinians are willing and able to give up their Jew hatred and form a unified government that is also able to abandon it, and we are at least generations away from such profound changes in their culture and political development.
> 
> So for the foreseeable future, the status quo is the only viable solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you see as part of that status quo ensuring that Israel does not annex land and limits Jewish development in Area C?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, since there will be no Palestinian state for the foreseeable future, there is no need to limit the development of area C.  The happy ending for the Palestinians will not be a Palestinian state along the 1949 ceasefire lines but the opportunity peace and prosperity in an autonomous region under Israeli security control in areas A and B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds suspiciously like shifting the status quo, though.  Sounds like its okay for Israel to shift the status quo, but Arabs can't.
> 
> And that bantustan thing....?
Click to expand...

Not at all.  The development of area C has been going on since 1967.  It has been slowed down in the past because of relations with the US, but now there is no need to slow it down any longer.  There is no shift in the status quo.  Against all reason, you want to pretend that a peaceful two state solution is still possible and that Israel should not develop area C so that it can be on the negotiating table, but that is crazy.  "The bantustan thing" you like to talk about so much is only meaningful to dull witted anti semites.


----------



## Shusha

toomuchtime_ said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing viable with stable.  Its not stable.
> 
> And while I may agree with you that the options are limited due to Arab Palestinians obstinate unwillingness to let go of the violence and hate, its still not a solution, but a holding pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very stable.  For all the noise some people make over the status quo there is nothing else to do.  If you want to think of it as a holding pattern, fine, but it is a holding pattern that will have to stay in place until the Palestinians are willing and able to give up their Jew hatred and form a unified government that is also able to abandon it, and we are at least generations away from such profound changes in their culture and political development.
> 
> So for the foreseeable future, the status quo is the only viable solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you see as part of that status quo ensuring that Israel does not annex land and limits Jewish development in Area C?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, since there will be no Palestinian state for the foreseeable future, there is no need to limit the development of area C.  The happy ending for the Palestinians will not be a Palestinian state along the 1949 ceasefire lines but the opportunity peace and prosperity in an autonomous region under Israeli security control in areas A and B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds suspiciously like shifting the status quo, though.  Sounds like its okay for Israel to shift the status quo, but Arabs can't.
> 
> And that bantustan thing....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  The development of area C has been going on since 1967.  It has been slowed down in the past because of relations with the US, but now there is no need to slow it down any longer.  There is no shift in the status quo.  Against all reason, you want to pretend that a peaceful two state solution is still possible and that Israel should not develop area C so that it can be on the negotiating table, but that is crazy.  "The bantustan thing" you like to talk about so much is only meaningful to dull witted anti semites.
Click to expand...



On the contrary, I am not pretending that Israel should not develop Area C, but am questioning why you think increased development of Area C is somehow *maintaining the status quo*. The term "status quo" literally means "the current situation".  Development is changing the status quo.  (And I'm not necessarily saying I have a problem with that -- I'm just calling you out on "we are keeping things the same" while simultaneously introducing a million new people to a territory as maintaining the current situation.)

I made no comments whatsoever that "Israel should not develop Area C so that it can be on the negotiating table".  You continue to accuse me of things based on your unfounded assumptions of my position, with no evidence or recognition of my actual position.  This is a type of manipulation called "typecasting" where you accuse someone of some trait or held belief which is not actually held by that person. 

I, in fact, don't believe that a peaceful two state solution is possible in the next two to three generations.  (As anyone should be if they have seen what Arab Palestinians are teaching their children).  We agree on that.  I still hold it as an ideal though.  And I would be morally deficient if I didn't.  The alternatives are very difficult.  If push comes to shove (and I hope it won't, but if it does), though, I'm going to go with SHOVE. 

The problem I have with your claim, so far, about maintaining the status quo is that you seem to think that the status quo is Israel can and should enforce whatever she wants, whenever she wants, as much as she wants.


Also, see my previous posts, I recognized "bantustans" was a ridiculous accusation, but acknowledged we must be able to articulate WHY.  Its important.  You got anything?


----------



## P F Tinmore

* ACCRIP votes to recommend divestment *
*Corporation will review divestment recommendation before deciding action*

The Advisory Committee on Corporate Responsibility in Investment Practices voted to recommend that the University divest from “companies identified as facilitating human rights abuses in Palestine” Monday afternoon.


----------



## Hollie

After a year of failures, many campus anti-Israel groups remain silent | The College Fix

A year after successive failures at universities and colleges across the country, many campus anti-Israel movements are refusing to comment about their plans for the current school year.

In May, The College Fix reported on several student-led movements at major universities that failed in their efforts of boycotting, divesting from and sanctioning the country of Israel. These “BDS” initiatives, as they’re popularly called, are aimed at pressuring colleges into cutting academic and financial ties with Israel due to purported human rights abuses by that country.


----------



## admonit

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very stable.  For all the noise some people make over the status quo there is nothing else to do.  If you want to think of it as a holding pattern, fine, but it is a holding pattern that will have to stay in place until the Palestinians are willing and able to give up their Jew hatred and form a unified government that is also able to abandon it, and we are at least generations away from such profound changes in their culture and political development.
> 
> So for the foreseeable future, the status quo is the only viable solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you see as part of that status quo ensuring that Israel does not annex land and limits Jewish development in Area C?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, since there will be no Palestinian state for the foreseeable future, there is no need to limit the development of area C.  The happy ending for the Palestinians will not be a Palestinian state along the 1949 ceasefire lines but the opportunity peace and prosperity in an autonomous region under Israeli security control in areas A and B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds suspiciously like shifting the status quo, though.  Sounds like its okay for Israel to shift the status quo, but Arabs can't.
> 
> And that bantustan thing....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  The development of area C has been going on since 1967.  It has been slowed down in the past because of relations with the US, but now there is no need to slow it down any longer.  There is no shift in the status quo.  Against all reason, you want to pretend that a peaceful two state solution is still possible and that Israel should not develop area C so that it can be on the negotiating table, but that is crazy.  "The bantustan thing" you like to talk about so much is only meaningful to dull witted anti semites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made no comments whatsoever that "Israel should not develop Area C so that it can be on the negotiating table".  You continue to accuse me of things based on your unfounded assumptions of my position, with no evidence or recognition of my actual position.
Click to expand...

So, probably it's a good opportunity to clarify your position?


----------



## Sixties Fan

But those who stood against Psagot’s actions are some of the many in Israel who have decided, year after year, to allow or overlook Europe’s discrimination against Israelis, funding of anti-Israel initiatives and active work toward the delegitimization and destruction of the State of Israel. Psagot, on the other hand, is proud to have fought the E.U.’s discriminatory laws in court, no matter the outcome. Psagot will continue this fight as the case is remanded back to the French courts, and will continue to lead the fight against Europe’s misuse of consumer protection laws to harass, intimidate and discriminate against Israel and Jews around the world.

Importantly, from a legal perspective Israel is no worse off after the ECJ’s Nov. 12 ruling. The court did not change the law, but rather confirmed the enforcement guidelines of the European Commission, which have been on the books for years. While Psagot argued that the court’s interpretation and application of these labeling requirements, which had been promoted by the European Commission, was wrong, the court did not make a new law.

From an enforcement perspective, too, Israel is no worse off. Many commentators suggested that enforcement authorities in European states did not enforce the law prior to Nov. 12. This is false. European countries in some of the most important entry points in the E.U. (France, Belgium, the Netherlands, Germany) had all begun enforcement of the labeling directives.

In fact, this action was initiated by Psagot precisely because France had begun enforcing these labeling requirements. According to the ECJ, the law has not changed and always required those labels. In theory, the E.U. could have launched infringement proceedings against non-conforming states, though such an action would have been rather exceptional and it is doubtful according to European experts that the European Commission would have sued a member state over this issue.

In fact, slowly but surely, European nations are already coming out stating that they will not be implementing the labeling requirements.

(full article online)

Boutique Israeli winery challenging Europe’s labeling regime


----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very stable.  For all the noise some people make over the status quo there is nothing else to do.  If you want to think of it as a holding pattern, fine, but it is a holding pattern that will have to stay in place until the Palestinians are willing and able to give up their Jew hatred and form a unified government that is also able to abandon it, and we are at least generations away from such profound changes in their culture and political development.
> 
> So for the foreseeable future, the status quo is the only viable solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you see as part of that status quo ensuring that Israel does not annex land and limits Jewish development in Area C?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, since there will be no Palestinian state for the foreseeable future, there is no need to limit the development of area C.  The happy ending for the Palestinians will not be a Palestinian state along the 1949 ceasefire lines but the opportunity peace and prosperity in an autonomous region under Israeli security control in areas A and B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds suspiciously like shifting the status quo, though.  Sounds like its okay for Israel to shift the status quo, but Arabs can't.
> 
> And that bantustan thing....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  The development of area C has been going on since 1967.  It has been slowed down in the past because of relations with the US, but now there is no need to slow it down any longer.  There is no shift in the status quo.  Against all reason, you want to pretend that a peaceful two state solution is still possible and that Israel should not develop area C so that it can be on the negotiating table, but that is crazy.  "The bantustan thing" you like to talk about so much is only meaningful to dull witted anti semites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I am not pretending that Israel should not develop Area C, but am questioning why you think increased development of Area C is somehow *maintaining the status quo*. The term "status quo" literally means "the current situation".  Development is changing the status quo.  (And I'm not necessarily saying I have a problem with that -- I'm just calling you out on "we are keeping things the same" while simultaneously introducing a million new people to a territory as maintaining the current situation.)
> 
> I made no comments whatsoever that "Israel should not develop Area C so that it can be on the negotiating table".  You continue to accuse me of things based on your unfounded assumptions of my position, with no evidence or recognition of my actual position.  This is a type of manipulation called "typecasting" where you accuse someone of some trait or held belief which is not actually held by that person.
> 
> I, in fact, don't believe that a peaceful two state solution is possible in the next two to three generations.  (As anyone should be if they have seen what Arab Palestinians are teaching their children).  We agree on that.  I still hold it as an ideal though.  And I would be morally deficient if I didn't.  The alternatives are very difficult.  If push comes to shove (and I hope it won't, but if it does), though, I'm going to go with SHOVE.
> 
> The problem I have with your claim, so far, about maintaining the status quo is that you seem to think that the status quo is Israel can and should enforce whatever she wants, whenever she wants, as much as she wants.
> 
> 
> Also, see my previous posts, I recognized "bantustans" was a ridiculous accusation, but acknowledged we must be able to articulate WHY.  Its important.  You got anything?
Click to expand...

Why so defensive?  Feeling guilty about something?  

The development of area C has been going on since 1967 and the rate of development has depended somewhat on relations with the US, so sometimes it goes faster and sometimes it goes slower, but except for a few years during Oslo when some people thought a negotiated peace settlement with the Palestinians was possible, the development of area C has been a constant Israeli policy.  In terms of relations with the Palestinians, it is part of the status quo and has been for over 50 years.  

Since this seems to be a difficult concept for you, I will repeat it, in terms of relations with the Palestinians, the development of area C has been a constant Israeli policy, so it is part of the status quo.  

While it is true that you have said the accusation that Israeli development in Judea and Samaria is not like the bantustans in apartheid South Africa, in a discussion of develop of area C you bring it up, why if not to compare Israel to apartheid South Africa?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Ah, those Jordanians ......who speak for "all" Jordanians........]

Former Jordanian Information Minister Samih al-Maaytah stormed off the set of Al Arabiya after he saw an Israeli analyst was slated to be on the air at the same time to talk about Jordanian-Israeli relations.

Maaytah said that he refused to appear on air with an Israeli guest.

The Israeli ad to be interviewed first and only after his segment was over would Maaytah go on the air.

When he entered the studio at about 10:30 am, he was surprised that thethe Israeli guest was there. When he was asked his first question he said that he does not participate in interviews with an Israeli party, he is a Jordanian citizen who has a political position similar to the political position of the entire Jordanian people. He pulled out the microphone, removed the headset, put it on the table and left the studio.

What a wonderful peace.


Former Jordanian minister storms off TV set when he sees an Israeli is there ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

EU Parliament hears a rare pro-Israel speech


----------



## toomuchtime_

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Ah, those Jordanians ......who speak for "all" Jordanians........]
> 
> Former Jordanian Information Minister Samih al-Maaytah stormed off the set of Al Arabiya after he saw an Israeli analyst was slated to be on the air at the same time to talk about Jordanian-Israeli relations.
> 
> Maaytah said that he refused to appear on air with an Israeli guest.
> 
> The Israeli ad to be interviewed first and only after his segment was over would Maaytah go on the air.
> 
> When he entered the studio at about 10:30 am, he was surprised that thethe Israeli guest was there. When he was asked his first question he said that he does not participate in interviews with an Israeli party, he is a Jordanian citizen who has a political position similar to the political position of the entire Jordanian people. He pulled out the microphone, removed the headset, put it on the table and left the studio.
> 
> What a wonderful peace.
> 
> 
> Former Jordanian minister storms off TV set when he sees an Israeli is there ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Another piece of garbage left over from the Clinton administration.


----------



## Sixties Fan

toomuchtime_ said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Ah, those Jordanians ......who speak for "all" Jordanians........]
> 
> Former Jordanian Information Minister Samih al-Maaytah stormed off the set of Al Arabiya after he saw an Israeli analyst was slated to be on the air at the same time to talk about Jordanian-Israeli relations.
> 
> Maaytah said that he refused to appear on air with an Israeli guest.
> 
> The Israeli ad to be interviewed first and only after his segment was over would Maaytah go on the air.
> 
> When he entered the studio at about 10:30 am, he was surprised that thethe Israeli guest was there. When he was asked his first question he said that he does not participate in interviews with an Israeli party, he is a Jordanian citizen who has a political position similar to the political position of the entire Jordanian people. He pulled out the microphone, removed the headset, put it on the table and left the studio.
> 
> What a wonderful peace.
> 
> 
> Former Jordanian minister storms off TV set when he sees an Israeli is there ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece of garbage left over from the Clinton administration.
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with the Clinton Administration.

Muslims, especially the Hashemites and other tribes, do not need an excuse to feel superior to all Jews and show how much they are despised for not accepting Mohammad as their prophet.

The Hashemites, and many Jordanians, are very, very happy that the British gave them 78% of the Jewish Homeland, and simply love to rub it under the Jewish noses.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Sixties Fan said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Ah, those Jordanians ......who speak for "all" Jordanians........]
> 
> Former Jordanian Information Minister Samih al-Maaytah stormed off the set of Al Arabiya after he saw an Israeli analyst was slated to be on the air at the same time to talk about Jordanian-Israeli relations.
> 
> Maaytah said that he refused to appear on air with an Israeli guest.
> 
> The Israeli ad to be interviewed first and only after his segment was over would Maaytah go on the air.
> 
> When he entered the studio at about 10:30 am, he was surprised that thethe Israeli guest was there. When he was asked his first question he said that he does not participate in interviews with an Israeli party, he is a Jordanian citizen who has a political position similar to the political position of the entire Jordanian people. He pulled out the microphone, removed the headset, put it on the table and left the studio.
> 
> What a wonderful peace.
> 
> 
> Former Jordanian minister storms off TV set when he sees an Israeli is there ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece of garbage left over from the Clinton administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Clinton Administration.
> 
> Muslims, especially the Hashemites and other tribes, do not need an excuse to feel superior to all Jews and show how much they are despised for not accepting Mohammad as their prophet.
> 
> The Hashemites, and many Jordanians, are very, very happy that the British gave them 78% of the Jewish Homeland, and simply love to rub it under the Jewish noses.
Click to expand...

I was referring to the peace treaty with Jordan.  What has Israel gotten from it?  Nothing.  It enhanced the standing of the King of Jordan by giving him control of holy sites in Jerusalem such as the Temple Mount, but he and his father have used this to foster more hatred of Jews.  Everything Clinton touched around the world he damaged.


----------



## Shusha

toomuchtime_ said:


> Why so defensive?  Feeling guilty about something?


There you go again with the typecasting.  Nope, not in the slightest bit guilty about anything. 



> While it is true that you have said the accusation that Israeli development in Judea and Samaria is not like the bantustans in apartheid South Africa, in a discussion of develop of area C you bring it up, why if not to compare Israel to apartheid South Africa?


Someone is going to do it.  I want to know if you have an answer for them.  I want to know what sort of rights, in your imagined solution to the conflict, the Arab Palestinians will have.


----------



## Sixties Fan

toomuchtime_ said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Ah, those Jordanians ......who speak for "all" Jordanians........]
> 
> Former Jordanian Information Minister Samih al-Maaytah stormed off the set of Al Arabiya after he saw an Israeli analyst was slated to be on the air at the same time to talk about Jordanian-Israeli relations.
> 
> Maaytah said that he refused to appear on air with an Israeli guest.
> 
> The Israeli ad to be interviewed first and only after his segment was over would Maaytah go on the air.
> 
> When he entered the studio at about 10:30 am, he was surprised that thethe Israeli guest was there. When he was asked his first question he said that he does not participate in interviews with an Israeli party, he is a Jordanian citizen who has a political position similar to the political position of the entire Jordanian people. He pulled out the microphone, removed the headset, put it on the table and left the studio.
> 
> What a wonderful peace.
> 
> 
> Former Jordanian minister storms off TV set when he sees an Israeli is there ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece of garbage left over from the Clinton administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Clinton Administration.
> 
> Muslims, especially the Hashemites and other tribes, do not need an excuse to feel superior to all Jews and show how much they are despised for not accepting Mohammad as their prophet.
> 
> The Hashemites, and many Jordanians, are very, very happy that the British gave them 78% of the Jewish Homeland, and simply love to rub it under the Jewish noses.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the peace treaty with Jordan.  What has Israel gotten from it?  Nothing.  It enhanced the standing of the King of Jordan by giving him control of holy sites in Jerusalem such as the Temple Mount, but he and his father have used this to foster more hatred of Jews.  Everything Clinton touched around the world he damaged.
Click to expand...

Control, or rather Management, of the Temple Mount happened with Moshe Dayan after the 1967 war.  Israel still has sovereignty over the Temple Mount, not Jordan.

Maybe you could be a bit more detailed as to what you are saying.
Especially the part about damaging around the world.  Just the links will suffice.

The son of the King is turning more Islamist, as many others are, like the President of Turkey.   Not one of the Arab, Muslim countries have stopped the education of their people against the Jewish people, since the 7th century.

I do not expect, neither does Israel, that a peace treaty is going to change Muslim minds.  It has not.  Be it with Egypt or Jordan.  Both countries continue the education of their people against the Jews and Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so defensive?  Feeling guilty about something?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again with the typecasting.  Nope, not in the slightest bit guilty about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is true that you have said the accusation that Israeli development in Judea and Samaria is not like the bantustans in apartheid South Africa, in a discussion of develop of area C you bring it up, why if not to compare Israel to apartheid South Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone is going to do it.  I want to know if you have an answer for them.  I want to know what sort of rights, in your imagined solution to the conflict, the Arab Palestinians will have.
Click to expand...

The same people who claim Jews sleep on beds of money stolen from Christians and Muslims will talk about bantustans, and such people are beneath contempt and deserve no acknowledgement, although you seem to think they do.   Why is that?  

Under the status quo, the Palestinians in the territories have all the rights they want that are consistent with not attacking Israelis.  Of course they have many, many, many fewer rights under Hamas and the PA.  When Israel annexes much of area C, they will continue to enjoy all the freedoms and rights that are consistent with not attacking Israelis.  The Palestinians are not oppressed by Israel, they are oppressed by their own leaderships.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We’re extremely pleased the Prosecutor agreed with our analysis and reaffirmed her decision,” said Brooke Goldstein, the organization’s executive director. “It’s refreshing to see an international institution doing the right thing and standing up for law and justice rather than bowing to anti-Israel political pressure.”

The Hague’s six-year engagement with the Gaza flotilla incident started in May 2013, when the Comoros, a small Muslim-majority nation in the Indian ocean, asked the ICC’s prosecutor to investigate the Israeli raid on the Gaza-bound Mavi Marmara three years earlier, during which troops clashed with pro-Palestinian activists.

Ten Turks (including one Turkish-american) were killed and a number of Israeli soldiers were injured.

The incident sparked a severe diplomatic crisis with Ankara, but since the Marmara sailed under the flag of the Comoros, it was that state that referred it to the ICC.

(full article online)

For third time, ICC prosecutor refuses to open probe into Gaza flotilla incident


----------



## Shusha

toomuchtime_ said:


> ...such people are beneath contempt and deserve no acknowledgement, although you seem to think they do.   Why is that?


Because I believe the Arab Palestinians deserve a viable solution to the issue of their self-determination. 



> The Palestinians are not oppressed by Israel, they are oppressed by their own leaderships.


We agree.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Sixties Fan said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Ah, those Jordanians ......who speak for "all" Jordanians........]
> 
> Former Jordanian Information Minister Samih al-Maaytah stormed off the set of Al Arabiya after he saw an Israeli analyst was slated to be on the air at the same time to talk about Jordanian-Israeli relations.
> 
> Maaytah said that he refused to appear on air with an Israeli guest.
> 
> The Israeli ad to be interviewed first and only after his segment was over would Maaytah go on the air.
> 
> When he entered the studio at about 10:30 am, he was surprised that thethe Israeli guest was there. When he was asked his first question he said that he does not participate in interviews with an Israeli party, he is a Jordanian citizen who has a political position similar to the political position of the entire Jordanian people. He pulled out the microphone, removed the headset, put it on the table and left the studio.
> 
> What a wonderful peace.
> 
> 
> Former Jordanian minister storms off TV set when he sees an Israeli is there ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece of garbage left over from the Clinton administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the Clinton Administration.
> 
> Muslims, especially the Hashemites and other tribes, do not need an excuse to feel superior to all Jews and show how much they are despised for not accepting Mohammad as their prophet.
> 
> The Hashemites, and many Jordanians, are very, very happy that the British gave them 78% of the Jewish Homeland, and simply love to rub it under the Jewish noses.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the peace treaty with Jordan.  What has Israel gotten from it?  Nothing.  It enhanced the standing of the King of Jordan by giving him control of holy sites in Jerusalem such as the Temple Mount, but he and his father have used this to foster more hatred of Jews.  Everything Clinton touched around the world he damaged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Control, or rather Management, of the Temple Mount happened with Moshe Dayan after the 1967 war.  Israel still has sovereignty over the Temple Mount, not Jordan.
> 
> Maybe you could be a bit more detailed as to what you are saying.
> Especially the part about damaging around the world.  Just the links will suffice.
> 
> The son of the King is turning more Islamist, as many others are, like the President of Turkey.   Not one of the Arab, Muslim countries have stopped the education of their people against the Jewish people, since the 7th century.
> 
> I do not expect, neither does Israel, that a peace treaty is going to change Muslim minds.  It has not.  Be it with Egypt or Jordan.  Both countries continue the education of their people against the Jews and Israel.
Click to expand...

While Dayan gave control of the Temple Mount to the Muslims, Jordan's role was not defined until the peace treaty with Jordan which was pushed by Clinton and counted as a great victory by him.  Clinton's outrageous interference in Israeli politics led to the Oslo fiasco and the second intifada.  He came, he saw, he damaged.

America's present problems with Russia are all the result of Clinton's blunders.  Gorbachev and the first President Bush had built a trusting relationship, and when Bush pushed Gorbachev to release the Soviet satellite states, Gorbachev agreed to on condition the US promise not to allow any states bordering Russia to join NATO.  Clinton outraged the Russians by betraying that promise, but even before he did that, while prancing around braying about the peace dividend, he pushed Russia, which badly needed US aid, to quickly move from communism to a free market economy and sent advisors to Russia to persuade them.  By moving too quickly, state assets were gobbled up by a few oligarchs and by banks controlled by gangsters and Russia entered a period of terrible and growing poverty and humiliation.  It was Putin who rescued the economy with his very heavy handed government and restored Russian pride, but the deep distrust of the US that was the product of Clinton's policies remains a constant in Russia, and much of the world today, especially in eastern Europe and the ME, is paying the price today for Clinton's blunders and betrayals.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Shusha said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...such people are beneath contempt and deserve no acknowledgement, although you seem to think they do.   Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I believe the Arab Palestinians deserve a viable solution to the issue of their self-determination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are not oppressed by Israel, they are oppressed by their own leaderships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We agree.
Click to expand...

lol  What is it you imagine the Palestinians have self determined?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[In order to create one State, they must destroy another. But only because it is the Jews.  Nothing about Jordan......yes, it is Muslim, so no problems]

https://www.israelhayom.com/2019/12...ign-supreme-at-annual-pro-islamic-conference/


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

Int'l MPs visit Samaria, protest labelling of products


----------



## Sixties Fan

Columbia University, Tel Aviv University Partner to Offer Dual Degree Program


----------



## Sixties Fan

National University of Singapore Partners With Tel Aviv University on Quantum Research


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


>


But they have a country and Palestinians keep whining? Who failed?


----------



## Mindful

*Corbyn empathises with all minority groups – except Jews*
The Brexit Party candidate standing against Corbyn says we have to get serious about left anti-Semitism.
*

YOSEF DAVID*






POLITICS UK
Since being selected as the Brexit Party candidate for Islington North, I’ve made an effort to understand the thinking of the man I am taking on in the constituency he has held since 1983: Jeremy Corbyn.

I have tried to leave my own preconceptions behind and instead channel the empathy I have developed through my career in the social-care sector. I have tried, in short, to understand how and why a man who has built his political career on the idea that he genuinely cares about the hurt and suffering of ordinary working people can’t even bring himself to apologise for the hurt he and his party have caused to the Jewish community.

What is most perplexing about this situation is that it is hard to find a marginalised or minority community whose ‘plight’ or cause Corbyn has not tried to champion as his own.

Corbyn empathises with all minority groups – except Jews


----------



## Mindful

^When the IRA directed a campaign of terror across the United Kingdom, Corbyn empathised with their ‘plight’ and entertained their leaders when few other politicians would. When he was asked to lay a wreath in memory of a murderer involved in the Black September terrorist attack – which resulted in the brutal murder of numerous members of the non-political Israeli Olympic team – he agreed and then grew frustrated when this was exposed in the media.

Corbyn has consistently empathised with those who have brutalised innocent people, but he cannot seem to show the same concern for a small minority community that is as British as fish and chips and loves this country dearly.

How is it possible that this apparent champion of social justice is so blind to the fears he has catalysed and incubated? And how long will it take for his ardent supporters to wake up to this chilling reality? How can this man not see the hurt, suffering and grave concern that is gripping the UK’s Jewish community? Is this English irony? As someone who has lived here my whole life, I just don’t know.


----------



## Synthaholic

It's even more important to Boycott Israel. Trump is trying to take away Jewish religious identity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A pro-Israel event in Spain on Tuesday was disrupted by BDS activists, who attempted to physically attack the participants.

The Israeli news site Mako reported that the assault took place in Madrid, where a delegation including both Arabs and Jews opposed to a decision to label products made in West Bank settlements was taking part in a gathering organized by the Spanish pro-Israel group ACOM.

(full article online)

Pro-Israel Event in Madrid Disrupted by Violent BDS Activists


----------



## Sixties Fan

Austrian parliament sets stage for overwhelming condemnation of BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

“[Today] virtually all Arab young people complete their high school studies in the village, and the majority continue to university-level studies,” Hakroosh said. “This is a very important change that took place in Arab society, to the benefit of Arab young men and women.”

At the age of 20, Hakroosh decided to “become an ambassador for my people and for my generation.” This led him to join the Israeli police force. At the time, he was the only Muslim policeman.

“It was not easy to accept me, a Muslim Arab, as commander during sensitive and difficult events such as those that the Israeli public has been through,” Hakroosh said. “Not only criminal events, but also security and terror-related – our country has seen many of those events.”

Through determination and perseverance, Hakroosh rose in the ranks. “I was the commander of three big police stations, providing policing services to Arab and Jewish citizens alike.”

(full article online)

Muslim Israeli Police Chief to UN: Arabs Reach Highest Levels in Israeli Society


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Basque firm must quit Israel's apartheid railway*

Workers, mayors and civil society groups are banding together in the Basque Country to oppose the participation of the local firm CAF in a project to expand Israel’s settlement railway in occupied East Jerusalem.

The project contravenes international law since it solidifies Israel’s grip on occupied Palestinian land. By participating CAF is contributing to serious violations of Palestinian human rights.

In August, a consortium of CAF and the Israeli infrastructure company Saphir was chosen by Israel’s finance ministry to expand the settlement railway project, known as the Jerusalem Light Rail (JLR).

CAF and Saphir won the $2 billion contract to extend the railway to more illegal Israeli settlements, particularly in East Jerusalem, and to strengthen transportation links between those settlements and West Jerusalem.

Other multinationals had participated in the initial stages of bidding for the project, including Alstom, Siemens, Systra, Bombardier and Macquarie. Yet they withdrew from the call for tenders, leaving just two consortiums bidding.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

*WATCH: The Happiest UK Election Loser of All*
By
David Lange
 - 
December 13, 2019

Watch the guy in the background wearing the yamulke  – Yosef David, Islington North Brexit Party candidate, who also lost in bid for Corbyn’s parliament seat.


Reminiscent of this guy in 2017.

And he’s also clearly got a great sense of humor!

WATCH: The Happiest UK Election Loser of All


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elder (with others) gets results - Anti-Israel director films removed from Israel's high school lists ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel dismissed the latest report by the Human Rights Watch (HRW) organization accusing the Jewish State of various wrongdoings as “a report drafted by a man known for his hostile and biased attitude toward Israel.”

HRW on Thursday published a report titled “Born Without Civil Rights: Israel’s use of Draconian Military Orders to Repress Palestinians in the West Bank,” in which its author Omar Shakir accused Israel of using “military orders that criminalize nonviolent political activity, including protesting, publishing material “having a political significance,” and joining groups “hostile” to Israel.”

(full article online)

Israel Rejects HRW Report Drafted by BDS Activist Deported from Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel dismissed the latest report by the Human Rights Watch (HRW) organization accusing the Jewish State of various wrongdoings as “a report drafted by a man known for his hostile and biased attitude toward Israel.”
> 
> HRW on Thursday published a report titled “Born Without Civil Rights: Israel’s use of Draconian Military Orders to Repress Palestinians in the West Bank,” in which its author Omar Shakir accused Israel of using “military orders that criminalize nonviolent political activity, including protesting, publishing material “having a political significance,” and joining groups “hostile” to Israel.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Israel Rejects HRW Report Drafted by BDS Activist Deported from Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Silicon Chip Developed in Israel Powers Cisco’s New Router Series


----------



## Sixties Fan

“This Israel-hating anti-Semitic professor from UC Berkeley tagged Linda Sarsour in his post and called on everyone to boycott Trader Joe’s supermarket chain because it sells Israeli feta cheese,” Zevuloni wrote in one post.

“Go to his page and don’t forget to tell him thank-you for the fact that in his merit, we’ll all buy specifically from a brand that sells Israeli products. Tag the Population and Immigration Authority in your comments and help me show him Israel just in Google. Then “like” this post and share, if you’re with me. Am Israel hai (literally: the nation of Israel lives on)!” he wrote in another post.

The call to counter the boycott worked, according to Israeli news site Arutz7. Pro-Israeli customers cleared off the shelves and then moved on to buy other Israeli products.

Zevoluni also shared a video of a store manager at a Florida based Trader Joe’s happily restocking the delicious Israeli made feta cheese.

(full article online)

Anti-Israel Boycott of Trader Joe's Backfires as Customers Buy Out Israeli Cheese


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is from the same Congressional Record I quoted from yesterday.

" The American Jewish Congress has in its possession correspondence from Arab firms located In Saudi Arabia, canceling contracts with American Jewish businesses because of a directive promulgated by the Saudi Arabian Chamber of Commerce, but unquestionably inspired by the Saudi Arabian Government, instructing Saudi Arabian firms to discontinue all relations with businesses abroad owned or controlled by Jews or that employ Jews. These letters state that any contract negotiated in violation of this directive will be subject to summary cancellation and that any  merchandise imported into Saudi Arabla from firms employing Jews abroad will run the risk of confiscation. The Saudi Arabian Government evidently requires its domestic import companies to obtain affirmative and positive assurances that their business associates abroad are free of all Jewish connections,

The nature of the discrimination is clearly reflected in the following excerpts from letters in our files received by American firms owned by Jews from their Saudi Arabian customers

January 3. 1952:

“We very much regret to inform you that our Government has duly published a notice announcing that any importers of Saudi Arabia must not be permitted to import the goods, any kind of goods, from any Jewish firms of the world.

“Further, they have listed your name as being  a Jewish firm, as these steps are taken suddenly against you, we are obliged to cable you to stop the shipments of our orders until we write you.

“However, we are obliged to ask you to let us have full particulars as to what faith your firm is belong, to Jewish or Christian? And until we have full particulars from you, we are obliged to stop our business with you.”

October 1, 1953:

“In connection with our request for not effecting the shipment of our order by any steamer which belongs to any Jewish steamship company. This is in compliance of our Government's regulation announced  recently, further this ordinance warns that any shipment by such steamers will not be
allowed to enter Saudi Arabia.”

September 17, 1953:

“We have also to inform you that you are well aware we are quite prohibited to import any goods manufactured in any Jew factories, Now our Government has issued a new regulation warning all the importers that no goods may be brought by the steamers belonging to Jew steamship company. You are kindly requested to take this matter into consideration in order to avoid any sortof trouble arising by doing so.”

B. Boycotts by other Arab countries

Although the boycott carried out by Saudi Arabia has received the greatest attention in this country there are clear indications that other members of the Arab League have carried on an identical policy of barring Jews from international trade. The following excerpts from a letter to the chairman of the
Board of Directors of Verkoopkantoor Van der Heem N. V., The Hague, Holland, on November 13, 1955, indicates the firm intenttion of all members of the Arab League to make the boycott of Jews universal:

“As you are aware the Arab countries are in a state of war with Israel and for this reason we are making an economical siege around that Israel. This siege is administered by a special control and investigation office with members of all the Arab states.

“An officer in said office visited us today and requested that following information be supplied about your company:

Do you have any Jewish employees in your company. if yes how many and what are
the positions held by them.

 Are there any Jews in your Board of Directors as members?

Is any of your managers or branch managers a Jew, if yea please give name of the department headed by such a man.

Is any of the persons authorized to sign on behalf of your company a Jew.

What ts the number of Jewish laborers in your factories and offices.

In a letter quoted below from the Assistant Secretary of State in 1953, the State Department acknowledged that there has been from time to time a blacklisting of American Jewish firms by the Lebanese Government. American newspapers report simlar experiences by American Jewish businesses throughout the world In dealing with member states of the Arab League (New York Herald Tribune, February 12, 1956). The boycott now suffered by American Jewish firms is a vital part of the International plan of the Arab League to deny Jewish businesses access to principal markets."

------------
Nowadays, the Israel haters like to boycott "Zionist" businesses - to say "Jewish" is too crude. But there is a direct line from the Arab boycott to today's BDS - just because the messaging is more sophisticated doesn't mean the goals and bigotry aren't the same.

(full article online)

BDS, 1956: Arab firms tried to boycott "Jewish businesses" worldwide ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

“With regard to Jarrar, this is really the tip of the iceberg when it comes to the BDS/terror connection,” Marc Greendorfer, president of the Zachor Legal Institute and author of “The New Antisemites: The Radicalization Mechanism of the BDS Movement and the Delegitimization Campaign Against Israel,” told JNS.

“Jarrar is simply one example of the extensive overlaps between terror organization leadership and BDS, going all the way to the top, where the organizing and operational leadership of BDS [the BDS National Committee, or BNC] includes a coalition of groups designated as foreign terror organizations by the United States and other countries,” Greendorfer told JNS.

In a report entitled, “Terrorists in Suits,” Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs revealed that Hamas and PFLP members invaded organizations involved in BDS, according to JNS. The report stated that 30 terrorists, 20 of whom were imprisoned for their crimes, held senior positions in the 13 BDS organizations that were investigated. More than 100 connections between terror organizations and BDS were uncovered.

(full article online)

‘Extensive overlaps’ between BDS and terror groups revealed


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordanians protest buying natural gas from Israel as Egypt prepares its own purchase ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today's Hellenists celebrate Chanukah ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Success: Judge Allows Lawsuit Against Texas Anti-BDS Law To Proceed*

On the same day that the House passed a resolution condemning the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) campaign for Palestinian rights, a federal district court threw a wrench in efforts by the state of Texas to evade judicial review of a law that punishes boycott advocates. 

Judge Robert Pitman, who blocked enforcement of the law, H.B. 89 in a stunning decision last April, has now ruled that Texas can’t thwart a First Amendment challenge to the law by simply amending it.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Aligning with Islamic terrorists is a standard tactic of the BDS groupies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Designers Present Fashion Foot Forward for Chanukah


----------



## toastman

The Boycott Israel movement has had no affect on Israel. What a joke !!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Groups like IfNotNow and Jewish Voice for Peace are hijacking Chanukah to attack Israel. We are seeing "BDS Dreidels,"BDS Latkes" and pathetic people pretending to be candles in public places.


But that isn't new at all.

Because the Arabs whose side they are on have done this for years.

(full article online)

You know who else likes to use Chanukah symbols for anti-Israel purposes? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Moroccan government officials on Sunday attended a Hanukkah celebration in Casablanca, which a Jewish group hailed as a first in the Muslim country.

Over 800 Jewish community members marked the holiday with Said Ahmidouch, the wali, or local governor, of the Casablanca-Settat region, and Rachid Afirat, governor of the Casablanca-Anfa prefecture, both of whom are appointees of King Mohammed VI.

(full article online)

In possible first, Moroccan officials attend Hanukkah ceremony in Casablanca


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkish NBA Star Stands Up For ‘Jewish Brothers and Sisters’


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

#BDS activists protest in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania against the opening of the Israeli government-funded Gesher Theater performance


----------



## P F Tinmore

Students across the #UK call for justice for the Palestinian people and demand their universities to #DivestForPalestine.
#BDS


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Students across the #UK call for justice for the Palestinian people and demand their universities to #DivestForPalestine.
> #BDS



Two students. 

You are a desperate little man.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I'm still confused as to WHAT "apartheid" [Article 7(1i)] is being claimed.



P F Tinmore said:


> #BDS activists protest in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania against the opening of the Israeli government-funded Gesher Theater performance


*(EXHIBIT)*

 ​*(QUESTION)*

◈  Who is keeping who apart? 

◈  What institutionalized regime is being protected?

◈  What are the names of the racial groups involved?​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm still confused as to WHAT "apartheid" [Article 7(1i)] is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> #BDS activists protest in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania against the opening of the Israeli government-funded Gesher Theater performance
> 
> 
> 
> *(EXHIBIT)*
> 
> View attachment 298187​*(QUESTION)*
> 
> ◈  Who is keeping who apart?
> 
> ◈  What institutionalized regime is being protected?
> 
> ◈  What are the names of the racial groups involved?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You can't see it because you look at everything through Israel colored glasses.


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm still confused as to WHAT "apartheid" [Article 7(1i)] is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> #BDS activists protest in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania against the opening of the Israeli government-funded Gesher Theater performance
> 
> 
> 
> *(EXHIBIT)*
> 
> View attachment 298187​*(QUESTION)*
> 
> ◈  Who is keeping who apart?
> 
> ◈  What institutionalized regime is being protected?
> 
> ◈  What are the names of the racial groups involved?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


What “apartheid” are you cutting and pasting about?

Why cut and paste silly slogans when you don’t understand terms and definitions?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Does this response answer the questions?



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still confused as to WHAT "apartheid" [Article 7(1i)] is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> #BDS activists protest in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania against the opening of the Israeli government-funded Gesher Theater performance
> 
> 
> 
> *(EXHIBIT)*
> 
> View attachment 298187​*(QUESTION)*
> 
> ◈  Who is keeping who apart?
> 
> ◈  What institutionalized regime is being protected?
> 
> ◈  What are the names of the racial groups involved?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't see it because you look at everything through Israel colored glasses.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Put this into focus for us all.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm still confused as to WHAT "apartheid" [Article 7(1i)] is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> #BDS activists protest in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania against the opening of the Israeli government-funded Gesher Theater performance
> 
> 
> 
> *(EXHIBIT)*
> 
> View attachment 298187​*(QUESTION)*
> 
> ◈  Who is keeping who apart?
> 
> ◈  What institutionalized regime is being protected?
> 
> ◈  What are the names of the racial groups involved?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't see it because you look at everything through Israel colored glasses.
Click to expand...


He asked you a simple question, and you couldn't even answer it. 

Without copy and pasting videos or articles, explain IN YOUR OWN WORDS how Israel practices apartheid....


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Does this response answer the questions?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still confused as to WHAT "apartheid" [Article 7(1i)] is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> #BDS activists protest in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania against the opening of the Israeli government-funded Gesher Theater performance
> 
> 
> 
> *(EXHIBIT)*
> 
> View attachment 298187​*(QUESTION)*
> 
> ◈  Who is keeping who apart?
> 
> ◈  What institutionalized regime is being protected?
> 
> ◈  What are the names of the racial groups involved?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't see it because you look at everything through Israel colored glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Put this into focus for us all.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It is way too complicated to put it in a few talking points.

Dropbox - un_apartheid_report_15_march_english_final_.pdf - Simplify your life


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canadian NDP Party Leader Seeks ‘Very Strong’ Relationship With Jewish Community, Says BDS ‘Not Path to Peace’


----------



## toastman

As usual, Tinmore avoids simple questions that ask him to back up his posts.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Actually, this Report (E/ESCWA/ECRI/2017/1 • Israeli Practices towards the Palestinian People and the Question of Apartheid) was published by the Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ECWA).

*BLUF:*  The (ECWA) is neither a law enforcement or investigative arm, nor is it have any mandate on the issue of "Apartheid."  The report generated is purely a propaganda platform to pressure the International Criminal Court to support its position.

ESCWA is NOT an unbiased organization.  It is solely comprised of 18 of 22 Arab League countries:
Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates, and Yemen.  This demonstrates a continuation of the 1948 conflict opened by the Arab League and represents support for the continuation by other means. 


			
				Mission Statement by the Economic Commission for Western Asia (ECWA) said:
			
		

> ESCWA provides a framework for the formulation and harmonization of sectoral policies for member countries, a platform for congress and coordination, a home for expertise and knowledge, and an information observatory.
> 
> ESCWA activities are coordinated with the divisions and main offices of the Headquarters of the United Nations, specialized agencies, and international and regional organizations, including the League of Arab States and its subsidiary bodies, and the Gulf Cooperation Council.


Israel is NOT a member of the Arab League or the UN Activity that is solely comprised of Arab League members.


P F Tinmore said:


> It is way too complicated to put it in a few talking points.
> 
> Dropbox - un_apartheid_report_15_march_english_final_.pdf - Simplify your life


*
(COMMENT)
*
The ESCWA Report supports the premise that there is an outstanding obligation by the international community to resolve a conflict partially generated by its own actions.* 
*
The Arab League and subsequently ESCWA contends that the obligation dates formally to 1922, when the League of Nations established the British Mandate for Palestine as a territory eminently ready for independence as an inclusive secular State, yet incorporated into the Mandate the core pledge of the Balfour Declaration to support the“Jewish people” in their efforts to establish in Palestine a “Jewish national home”.  This is a mixture of Article 22 League of Nations Covenant, and the Mandate for Palestine.  But neither of these references make an obligation to the Arab Palestinians, the Arab League or the UN ESCWA Activities that are solely comprised of Arab League members. *
*
The focus of and strategy behind the ESCWA Report is centered on the allegations and claim of "Apartheid" principally because the Arab League sees it as one of two issues the international community is pledged to prevent.  And is form is the cosmetic application of information, especially of a biased or misleading nature, used to promote or publicize the Arab League and Arab Palestinian political cause or point of view.
_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Does this response answer the questions?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still confused as to WHAT "apartheid" [Article 7(1i)] is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> #BDS activists protest in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania against the opening of the Israeli government-funded Gesher Theater performance
> 
> 
> 
> *(EXHIBIT)*
> 
> View attachment 298187​*(QUESTION)*
> 
> ◈  Who is keeping who apart?
> 
> ◈  What institutionalized regime is being protected?
> 
> ◈  What are the names of the racial groups involved?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't see it because you look at everything through Israel colored glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Put this into focus for us all.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is way too complicated to put it in a few talking points.
> 
> Dropbox - un_apartheid_report_15_march_english_final_.pdf - Simplify your life
Click to expand...


Nonsense.

This is the same nonsensical propaganda piece by the hacks, Virginia Tilley and Richard Falk you have cut and pasted probably half a dozen times. This time it’s just a different link to the same nonsense.

Just more of the repetitive propaganda you circulate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Actually, this Report (E/ESCWA/ECRI/2017/1 • Israeli Practices towards the Palestinian People and the Question of Apartheid) was published by the Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ECWA).
> 
> *BLUF:*  The (ECWA) is neither a law enforcement or investigative arm, nor is it have any mandate on the issue of "Apartheid."  The report generated is purely a propaganda platform to pressure the International Criminal Court to support its position.
> 
> ESCWA is NOT an unbiased organization.  It is solely comprised of 18 of 22 Arab League countries:
> Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates, and Yemen.  This demonstrates a continuation of the 1948 conflict opened by the Arab League and represents support for the continuation by other means.
> 
> 
> 
> Mission Statement by the Economic Commission for Western Asia (ECWA) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESCWA provides a framework for the formulation and harmonization of sectoral policies for member countries, a platform for congress and coordination, a home for expertise and knowledge, and an information observatory.
> 
> ESCWA activities are coordinated with the divisions and main offices of the Headquarters of the United Nations, specialized agencies, and international and regional organizations, including the League of Arab States and its subsidiary bodies, and the Gulf Cooperation Council.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is NOT a member of the Arab League or the UN Activity that is solely comprised of Arab League members.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is way too complicated to put it in a few talking points.
> 
> Dropbox - un_apartheid_report_15_march_english_final_.pdf - Simplify your life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The ESCWA Report supports the premise that there is an outstanding obligation by the international community to resolve a conflict partially generated by its own actions.*
> *
> The Arab League and subsequently ESCWA contends that the obligation dates formally to 1922, when the League of Nations established the British Mandate for Palestine as a territory eminently ready for independence as an inclusive secular State, yet incorporated into the Mandate the core pledge of the Balfour Declaration to support the“Jewish people” in their efforts to establish in Palestine a “Jewish national home”.  This is a mixture of Article 22 League of Nations Covenant, and the Mandate for Palestine.  But neither of these references make an obligation to the Arab Palestinians, the Arab League or the UN ESCWA Activities that are solely comprised of Arab League members.
> 
> The focus of and strategy behind the ESCWA Report is centered on the allegations and claim of "Apartheid" principally because the Arab League sees it as one of two issues the international community is pledged to prevent.  And is form is the cosmetic application of information, especially of a biased or misleading nature, used to promote or publicize the Arab League and Arab Palestinian political cause or point of view.
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

All Israeli talking points aside, is the information accurate?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Does this response answer the questions?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still confused as to WHAT "apartheid" [Article 7(1i)] is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> #BDS activists protest in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania against the opening of the Israeli government-funded Gesher Theater performance
> 
> 
> 
> *(EXHIBIT)*
> 
> View attachment 298187​*(QUESTION)*
> 
> ◈  Who is keeping who apart?
> 
> ◈  What institutionalized regime is being protected?
> 
> ◈  What are the names of the racial groups involved?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't see it because you look at everything through Israel colored glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Put this into focus for us all.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is way too complicated to put it in a few talking points.
> 
> Dropbox - un_apartheid_report_15_march_english_final_.pdf - Simplify your life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> This is the same nonsensical propaganda piece by the hacks, Virginia Tilley and Richard Falk you have cut and pasted probably half a dozen times. This time it’s just a different link to the same nonsense.
> 
> Just more of the repetitive propaganda you circulate.
Click to expand...

It is still news if you have not read it yet.

I am glad that EI had the foresight to save this. The US/Israel had this pulled down in days. It could have been gone forever.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Does this response answer the questions?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still confused as to WHAT "apartheid" [Article 7(1i)] is being claimed.
> 
> *(EXHIBIT)*
> 
> View attachment 298187​*(QUESTION)*
> 
> ◈  Who is keeping who apart?
> 
> ◈  What institutionalized regime is being protected?
> 
> ◈  What are the names of the racial groups involved?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see it because you look at everything through Israel colored glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Put this into focus for us all.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is way too complicated to put it in a few talking points.
> 
> Dropbox - un_apartheid_report_15_march_english_final_.pdf - Simplify your life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> This is the same nonsensical propaganda piece by the hacks, Virginia Tilley and Richard Falk you have cut and pasted probably half a dozen times. This time it’s just a different link to the same nonsense.
> 
> Just more of the repetitive propaganda you circulate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still news if you have not read it yet.
> 
> I am glad that EI had the foresight to save this. The US/Israel had this pulled down in days. It could have been gone forever.
Click to expand...


It’s not news at all. It’s repetitive cut and paste nonsense authored by hacks.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

All hoop'la the individual finding in this report is not substantiated; not a single one... 



P F Tinmore said:


> All Israeli talking points aside, is the information accurate?


*(COMMENT)*

*Finding #1*:  Does not identify what racial groups were denied members of a racial group  the right to life and liberty of person.  

*Finding #2*:  Does not specify what specific living condition was imposed on the unidentified racial group what was calculated to cause its physical destruction of that undefined racial group.

*Finding #3*:  Does not specific border crossings, the Security Barrier along the perimeter of the disputed territory is a violation of what specific law.

*Finding #4*:  Does not identify systematic administrative restrictions on residency and building violates the Oslo Accord II procedures on full Israeli civil and security controls.

*Finding #5*:  Does not identify what action denies the right to leave and return to their country; relative to what identified demarcation.

*Finding #6*:  Does not specify what Arab Palestinians in the disputed territory that were Idenied Palestinian refugees living in the occupied Palestinian territory the right to a nationality, wrongly denied them citizenship of the State (Israel) that governs the land of their birth, and also obstructing the exercise by the Arab Palestinians the right to self-determination and preventing the formation of a Palestinian State in the West Bank (including East Jerusalem) and Gaza Strip. 

*Finding #7*:  Does not identify the Arab Palestinians that are denied the right to freedom and residence in the West Bank, which confines them to designated areas on the basis of what unidentified racial group. 

*Finding #8*:  Does not specify the actual action that severely impedes Palestinian access to education on a routine basis through extensive school closures, that violate the Oslo Accord II procedures on full Israeli civil and security controls or the 1907 Hague Requirement for peace and security.​
The Annex II aspects are based on the validity in the re-opening of hostilities before the Peace Treaties covering the establishment of the "Permanent International Boundaries."  The Arab Palestinians believe that the meaning of “country” to which the Arab Palestinian dispute includes the territory of the State of Israel. 

None of these aspects are contestible and suggest that the armed conflict (Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence) are fully justified, to include the unlawful and intentional delivery and detonates an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility, with the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury, or extensive destruction likely to result or actually resulting in major economic loss.  (Convention of the Supression of terrorist bombing)  Or the arrest and prosecution of an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, attacks on a protected person in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offenses were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began. (Article 68, Fourth Geneva Convention). 

These Criminal Acts directed against Israel with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities, HAVE THE PURPOSE which is to intimidate the Israelis and to compel the Israeli government to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers Arab Palestinian criminal objective.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> All hoop'la the individual finding in this report is not substantiated; not a single one...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Israeli talking points aside, is the information accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *Finding #1*:  Does not identify what racial groups were denied members of a racial group  the right to life and liberty of person.
> 
> *Finding #2*:  Does not specify what specific living condition was imposed on the unidentified racial group what was calculated to cause its physical destruction of that undefined racial group.
> 
> *Finding #3*:  Does not specific border crossings, the Security Barrier along the perimeter of the disputed territory is a violation of what specific law.
> 
> *Finding #4*:  Does not identify systematic administrative restrictions on residency and building violates the Oslo Accord II procedures on full Israeli civil and security controls.
> 
> *Finding #5*:  Does not identify what action denies the right to leave and return to their country; relative to what identified demarcation.
> 
> *Finding #6*:  Does not specify what Arab Palestinians in the disputed territory that were Idenied Palestinian refugees living in the occupied Palestinian territory the right to a nationality, wrongly denied them citizenship of the State (Israel) that governs the land of their birth, and also obstructing the exercise by the Arab Palestinians the right to self-determination and preventing the formation of a Palestinian State in the West Bank (including East Jerusalem) and Gaza Strip.
> 
> *Finding #7*:  Does not identify the Arab Palestinians that are denied the right to freedom and residence in the West Bank, which confines them to designated areas on the basis of what unidentified racial group.
> 
> *Finding #8*:  Does not specify the actual action that severely impedes Palestinian access to education on a routine basis through extensive school closures, that violate the Oslo Accord II procedures on full Israeli civil and security controls or the 1907 Hague Requirement for peace and security.​
> The Annex II aspects are based on the validity in the re-opening of hostilities before the Peace Treaties covering the establishment of the "Permanent International Boundaries."  The Arab Palestinians believe that the meaning of “country” to which the Arab Palestinian dispute includes the territory of the State of Israel.
> 
> None of these aspects are contestible and suggest that the armed conflict (Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence) are fully justified, to include the unlawful and intentional delivery and detonates an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility, with the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury, or extensive destruction likely to result or actually resulting in major economic loss.  (Convention of the Supression of terrorist bombing)  Or the arrest and prosecution of an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, attacks on a protected person in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offenses were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began. (Article 68, Fourth Geneva Convention).
> 
> These Criminal Acts directed against Israel with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities, HAVE THE PURPOSE which is to intimidate the Israelis and to compel the Israeli government to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers Arab Palestinian criminal objective.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> *Finding #1*: Does not identify what racial groups were denied members of a racial group the right to life and liberty of person.


Yes it does.
--
This report accepts the definition of the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination of “racial discrimination” as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, *descent,* or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life”. On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Yes, this is a scrambled issue.



P F Tinmore said:


> Yes it does.
> --
> This report accepts the definition of the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination of “racial discrimination” as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, *descent,* or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life”. On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.


*(REFERENCES)*

*• RACIAL DISCRIMINATION •*
By N., Pam M.S. - April 28, 2013

Treating a member of one particular racial or ethnic group differently than one from another racial or ethnic group based solely on the difference. Discrimination in this case is most likely prejudicial based on a personal view of the "character" of the discriminated group.​
*• ETHNIC GROUP •*
By N., Pam M.S. - April 7, 2013

The major social group with a common identity based on history, culture, language and sometimes religion. Not equivalent to a race.​
✦  CIA World Factbook ✦

ISRAEL (Population: 6,426,679)
Nationality: noun: Israeli(s) adjective: Israeli 
Ethnic groups: Jewish 76.4% (of which Israel-born 67.1%, Europe/America-born 22.6%, Africa-born 5.9%, Asia-born 4.2%), non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) (2004)
※  Non-Jewish 23.6% = 1,516.696 People​
WEST BANK  (Population: 2,461,267)
Nationality: noun: NA  adjective: NA
Ethnic groups: Palestinian Arab and other 83%, Jewish 17%
※  Palestinian Arab and other 83% ≈ 2,042851 People 
※  Jewish Population 17% ≈ 418,415 People​
*(COMMENT)*

First → Please note that the number of non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) in Israel is greater than 60% of the West Bank population.  

Secondly, →  The separation of people by Citizenship _(the relationship between civil and political rights) _and/or Nationality _(the relationship between individual and State)_ are not interchangeable characteristics or legal _(Example: Citizens of Israel ≠ Citizens of the State of Palestinian)_.   

The key phrase here _(that you have quoted from page 3 - Executive Summary)_ is that:  "On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.  But that logic contradicts itself.  Not only would that NOT be racially equivalent, by its own defintionis is considered a "geopolitical basis."​
Third → The more enlightened perspective is to make the distinction between the norms pertaining to the administration of the occupied territory and that of sovereignty.

Fourth → The legal distinction (if any) between the:

◈  Measures taken to restore and ensure public order and safety (Article 43, Haugue Regulation);
◈  Ensuring effective border security and management is essential for preventing and countering the flow of suspected terrorists and foreign terrorist fighters across land, air, and maritime borders.
◈  Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks;

◈  The Report suggests that Arab Palestinians may take any action they deem necessary to security their objectives of self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference;self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference; even at the expense of the Israeli sovereignty.​
Fifth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that opposition to the border controls, anti-terrorism counter-terrorism, law enforcement, and security measures → may legally take the form of any available means, particularly armed struggle. 

Sixth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that it is legal to:

◈  Commit any offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power,  
◈  Commit any offence whichseriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by the occupying forces,
◈  May engage in  espionage or serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power,
◈  May engage in any indiscriminate attacks that intentionally deliver, place, discharge or detonate an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility,​
The entire report misdirects the reader from the reality and ground truth.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is a scrambled issue.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> --
> This report accepts the definition of the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination of “racial discrimination” as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, *descent,* or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life”. On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> *• RACIAL DISCRIMINATION •*
> By N., Pam M.S. - April 28, 2013
> 
> Treating a member of one particular racial or ethnic group differently than one from another racial or ethnic group based solely on the difference. Discrimination in this case is most likely prejudicial based on a personal view of the "character" of the discriminated group.​
> *• ETHNIC GROUP •*
> By N., Pam M.S. - April 7, 2013
> 
> The major social group with a common identity based on history, culture, language and sometimes religion. Not equivalent to a race.​
> ✦  CIA World Factbook ✦
> 
> ISRAEL (Population: 6,426,679)
> Nationality: noun: Israeli(s) adjective: Israeli
> Ethnic groups: Jewish 76.4% (of which Israel-born 67.1%, Europe/America-born 22.6%, Africa-born 5.9%, Asia-born 4.2%), non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) (2004)
> ※  Non-Jewish 23.6% = 1,516.696 People​
> WEST BANK  (Population: 2,461,267)
> Nationality: noun: NA  adjective: NA
> Ethnic groups: Palestinian Arab and other 83%, Jewish 17%
> ※  Palestinian Arab and other 83% ≈ 2,042851 People
> ※  Jewish Population 17% ≈ 418,415 People​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First → Please note that the number of non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) in Israel is greater than 60% of the West Bank population.
> 
> Secondly, →  The separation of people by Citizenship _(the relationship between civil and political rights) _and/or Nationality _(the relationship between individual and State)_ are not interchangeable characteristics or legal _(Example: Citizens of Israel ≠ Citizens of the State of Palestinian)_.
> 
> The key phrase here _(that you have quoted from page 3 - Executive Summary)_ is that:  "On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.  But that logic contradicts itself.  Not only would that NOT be racially equivalent, by its own defintionis is considered a "geopolitical basis."​
> Third → The more enlightened perspective is to make the distinction between the norms pertaining to the administration of the occupied territory and that of sovereignty.
> 
> Fourth → The legal distinction (if any) between the:
> 
> ◈  Measures taken to restore and ensure public order and safety (Article 43, Haugue Regulation);
> ◈  Ensuring effective border security and management is essential for preventing and countering the flow of suspected terrorists and foreign terrorist fighters across land, air, and maritime borders.
> ◈  Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks;
> 
> ◈  The Report suggests that Arab Palestinians may take any action they deem necessary to security their objectives of self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference;self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference; even at the expense of the Israeli sovereignty.​
> Fifth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that opposition to the border controls, anti-terrorism counter-terrorism, law enforcement, and security measures → may legally take the form of any available means, particularly armed struggle.
> 
> Sixth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that it is legal to:
> 
> ◈  Commit any offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power,
> ◈  Commit any offence whichseriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by the occupying forces,
> ◈  May engage in  espionage or serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power,
> ◈  May engage in any indiscriminate attacks that intentionally deliver, place, discharge or detonate an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility,​
> The entire report misdirects the reader from the reality and ground truth.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

This is a very good presentation of the report in question.

*Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> All hoop'la the individual finding in this report is not substantiated; not a single one...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Israeli talking points aside, is the information accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *Finding #1*:  Does not identify what racial groups were denied members of a racial group  the right to life and liberty of person.
> 
> *Finding #2*:  Does not specify what specific living condition was imposed on the unidentified racial group what was calculated to cause its physical destruction of that undefined racial group.
> 
> *Finding #3*:  Does not specific border crossings, the Security Barrier along the perimeter of the disputed territory is a violation of what specific law.
> 
> *Finding #4*:  Does not identify systematic administrative restrictions on residency and building violates the Oslo Accord II procedures on full Israeli civil and security controls.
> 
> *Finding #5*:  Does not identify what action denies the right to leave and return to their country; relative to what identified demarcation.
> 
> *Finding #6*:  Does not specify what Arab Palestinians in the disputed territory that were Idenied Palestinian refugees living in the occupied Palestinian territory the right to a nationality, wrongly denied them citizenship of the State (Israel) that governs the land of their birth, and also obstructing the exercise by the Arab Palestinians the right to self-determination and preventing the formation of a Palestinian State in the West Bank (including East Jerusalem) and Gaza Strip.
> 
> *Finding #7*:  Does not identify the Arab Palestinians that are denied the right to freedom and residence in the West Bank, which confines them to designated areas on the basis of what unidentified racial group.
> 
> *Finding #8*:  Does not specify the actual action that severely impedes Palestinian access to education on a routine basis through extensive school closures, that violate the Oslo Accord II procedures on full Israeli civil and security controls or the 1907 Hague Requirement for peace and security.​
> The Annex II aspects are based on the validity in the re-opening of hostilities before the Peace Treaties covering the establishment of the "Permanent International Boundaries."  The Arab Palestinians believe that the meaning of “country” to which the Arab Palestinian dispute includes the territory of the State of Israel.
> 
> None of these aspects are contestible and suggest that the armed conflict (Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence) are fully justified, to include the unlawful and intentional delivery and detonates an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility, with the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury, or extensive destruction likely to result or actually resulting in major economic loss.  (Convention of the Supression of terrorist bombing)  Or the arrest and prosecution of an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, attacks on a protected person in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offenses were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began. (Article 68, Fourth Geneva Convention).
> 
> These Criminal Acts directed against Israel with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities, HAVE THE PURPOSE which is to intimidate the Israelis and to compel the Israeli government to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that furthers Arab Palestinian criminal objective.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Finding #1*: Does not identify what racial groups were denied members of a racial group the right to life and liberty of person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.
> --
> This report accepts the definition of the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination of “racial discrimination” as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, *descent,* or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life”. On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.
Click to expand...


A typical example how forms of protection for minorities are twisted to instead discriminate against them by defining everything in racial terms.

But while the anti-Israel camp might want to attack Jews as a separate race,
it's all personal interpretation, like Ilhan Omar's and David Duke's.

In reality, Israelis and Arabs view themselves as one race, actually cousins, very close.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is a scrambled issue.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> --
> This report accepts the definition of the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination of “racial discrimination” as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, *descent,* or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life”. On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> *• RACIAL DISCRIMINATION •*
> By N., Pam M.S. - April 28, 2013
> 
> Treating a member of one particular racial or ethnic group differently than one from another racial or ethnic group based solely on the difference. Discrimination in this case is most likely prejudicial based on a personal view of the "character" of the discriminated group.​
> *• ETHNIC GROUP •*
> By N., Pam M.S. - April 7, 2013
> 
> The major social group with a common identity based on history, culture, language and sometimes religion. Not equivalent to a race.​
> ✦  CIA World Factbook ✦
> 
> ISRAEL (Population: 6,426,679)
> Nationality: noun: Israeli(s) adjective: Israeli
> Ethnic groups: Jewish 76.4% (of which Israel-born 67.1%, Europe/America-born 22.6%, Africa-born 5.9%, Asia-born 4.2%), non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) (2004)
> ※  Non-Jewish 23.6% = 1,516.696 People​
> WEST BANK  (Population: 2,461,267)
> Nationality: noun: NA  adjective: NA
> Ethnic groups: Palestinian Arab and other 83%, Jewish 17%
> ※  Palestinian Arab and other 83% ≈ 2,042851 People
> ※  Jewish Population 17% ≈ 418,415 People​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First → Please note that the number of non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) in Israel is greater than 60% of the West Bank population.
> 
> Secondly, →  The separation of people by Citizenship _(the relationship between civil and political rights) _and/or Nationality _(the relationship between individual and State)_ are not interchangeable characteristics or legal _(Example: Citizens of Israel ≠ Citizens of the State of Palestinian)_.
> 
> The key phrase here _(that you have quoted from page 3 - Executive Summary)_ is that:  "On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.  But that logic contradicts itself.  Not only would that NOT be racially equivalent, by its own defintionis is considered a "geopolitical basis."​
> Third → The more enlightened perspective is to make the distinction between the norms pertaining to the administration of the occupied territory and that of sovereignty.
> 
> Fourth → The legal distinction (if any) between the:
> 
> ◈  Measures taken to restore and ensure public order and safety (Article 43, Haugue Regulation);
> ◈  Ensuring effective border security and management is essential for preventing and countering the flow of suspected terrorists and foreign terrorist fighters across land, air, and maritime borders.
> ◈  Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks;
> 
> ◈  The Report suggests that Arab Palestinians may take any action they deem necessary to security their objectives of self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference;self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference; even at the expense of the Israeli sovereignty.​
> Fifth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that opposition to the border controls, anti-terrorism counter-terrorism, law enforcement, and security measures → may legally take the form of any available means, particularly armed struggle.
> 
> Sixth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that it is legal to:
> 
> ◈  Commit any offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power,
> ◈  Commit any offence whichseriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by the occupying forces,
> ◈  May engage in  espionage or serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power,
> ◈  May engage in any indiscriminate attacks that intentionally deliver, place, discharge or detonate an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility,​
> The entire report misdirects the reader from the reality and ground truth.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very good presentation of the report in question.
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


This shows the hypocrisy of the whole charade,
you defend those who practice real Apartheid, and knowing there's nothing specific you can pinpoint against Israel, keep throwing hours of BS hoping something will stick.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is a scrambled issue.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> --
> This report accepts the definition of the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination of “racial discrimination” as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, *descent,* or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life”. On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> *• RACIAL DISCRIMINATION •*
> By N., Pam M.S. - April 28, 2013
> 
> Treating a member of one particular racial or ethnic group differently than one from another racial or ethnic group based solely on the difference. Discrimination in this case is most likely prejudicial based on a personal view of the "character" of the discriminated group.​
> *• ETHNIC GROUP •*
> By N., Pam M.S. - April 7, 2013
> 
> The major social group with a common identity based on history, culture, language and sometimes religion. Not equivalent to a race.​
> ✦  CIA World Factbook ✦
> 
> ISRAEL (Population: 6,426,679)
> Nationality: noun: Israeli(s) adjective: Israeli
> Ethnic groups: Jewish 76.4% (of which Israel-born 67.1%, Europe/America-born 22.6%, Africa-born 5.9%, Asia-born 4.2%), non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) (2004)
> ※  Non-Jewish 23.6% = 1,516.696 People​
> WEST BANK  (Population: 2,461,267)
> Nationality: noun: NA  adjective: NA
> Ethnic groups: Palestinian Arab and other 83%, Jewish 17%
> ※  Palestinian Arab and other 83% ≈ 2,042851 People
> ※  Jewish Population 17% ≈ 418,415 People​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First → Please note that the number of non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) in Israel is greater than 60% of the West Bank population.
> 
> Secondly, →  The separation of people by Citizenship _(the relationship between civil and political rights) _and/or Nationality _(the relationship between individual and State)_ are not interchangeable characteristics or legal _(Example: Citizens of Israel ≠ Citizens of the State of Palestinian)_.
> 
> The key phrase here _(that you have quoted from page 3 - Executive Summary)_ is that:  "On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.  But that logic contradicts itself.  Not only would that NOT be racially equivalent, by its own defintionis is considered a "geopolitical basis."​
> Third → The more enlightened perspective is to make the distinction between the norms pertaining to the administration of the occupied territory and that of sovereignty.
> 
> Fourth → The legal distinction (if any) between the:
> 
> ◈  Measures taken to restore and ensure public order and safety (Article 43, Haugue Regulation);
> ◈  Ensuring effective border security and management is essential for preventing and countering the flow of suspected terrorists and foreign terrorist fighters across land, air, and maritime borders.
> ◈  Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks;
> 
> ◈  The Report suggests that Arab Palestinians may take any action they deem necessary to security their objectives of self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference;self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference; even at the expense of the Israeli sovereignty.​
> Fifth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that opposition to the border controls, anti-terrorism counter-terrorism, law enforcement, and security measures → may legally take the form of any available means, particularly armed struggle.
> 
> Sixth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that it is legal to:
> 
> ◈  Commit any offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power,
> ◈  Commit any offence whichseriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by the occupying forces,
> ◈  May engage in  espionage or serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power,
> ◈  May engage in any indiscriminate attacks that intentionally deliver, place, discharge or detonate an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility,​
> The entire report misdirects the reader from the reality and ground truth.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very good presentation of the report in question.
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This shows the hypocrisy of the whole charade,
> you defend those who practice real Apartheid, and knowing there's nothing specific you can pinpoint against Israel, keep throwing hours of BS hoping something will stick.
Click to expand...



rylah, 

Your post doesn't express the whole story.  It should not read "no Jews allowed".  It should read "Jews ethnically cleansed".


----------



## K9Buck

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is a scrambled issue.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> --
> This report accepts the definition of the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination of “racial discrimination” as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, *descent,* or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life”. On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> *• RACIAL DISCRIMINATION •*
> By N., Pam M.S. - April 28, 2013
> 
> Treating a member of one particular racial or ethnic group differently than one from another racial or ethnic group based solely on the difference. Discrimination in this case is most likely prejudicial based on a personal view of the "character" of the discriminated group.​
> *• ETHNIC GROUP •*
> By N., Pam M.S. - April 7, 2013
> 
> The major social group with a common identity based on history, culture, language and sometimes religion. Not equivalent to a race.​
> ✦  CIA World Factbook ✦
> 
> ISRAEL (Population: 6,426,679)
> Nationality: noun: Israeli(s) adjective: Israeli
> Ethnic groups: Jewish 76.4% (of which Israel-born 67.1%, Europe/America-born 22.6%, Africa-born 5.9%, Asia-born 4.2%), non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) (2004)
> ※  Non-Jewish 23.6% = 1,516.696 People​
> WEST BANK  (Population: 2,461,267)
> Nationality: noun: NA  adjective: NA
> Ethnic groups: Palestinian Arab and other 83%, Jewish 17%
> ※  Palestinian Arab and other 83% ≈ 2,042851 People
> ※  Jewish Population 17% ≈ 418,415 People​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First → Please note that the number of non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) in Israel is greater than 60% of the West Bank population.
> 
> Secondly, →  The separation of people by Citizenship _(the relationship between civil and political rights) _and/or Nationality _(the relationship between individual and State)_ are not interchangeable characteristics or legal _(Example: Citizens of Israel ≠ Citizens of the State of Palestinian)_.
> 
> The key phrase here _(that you have quoted from page 3 - Executive Summary)_ is that:  "On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.  But that logic contradicts itself.  Not only would that NOT be racially equivalent, by its own defintionis is considered a "geopolitical basis."​
> Third → The more enlightened perspective is to make the distinction between the norms pertaining to the administration of the occupied territory and that of sovereignty.
> 
> Fourth → The legal distinction (if any) between the:
> 
> ◈  Measures taken to restore and ensure public order and safety (Article 43, Haugue Regulation);
> ◈  Ensuring effective border security and management is essential for preventing and countering the flow of suspected terrorists and foreign terrorist fighters across land, air, and maritime borders.
> ◈  Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks;
> 
> ◈  The Report suggests that Arab Palestinians may take any action they deem necessary to security their objectives of self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference;self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference; even at the expense of the Israeli sovereignty.​
> Fifth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that opposition to the border controls, anti-terrorism counter-terrorism, law enforcement, and security measures → may legally take the form of any available means, particularly armed struggle.
> 
> Sixth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that it is legal to:
> 
> ◈  Commit any offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power,
> ◈  Commit any offence whichseriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by the occupying forces,
> ◈  May engage in  espionage or serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power,
> ◈  May engage in any indiscriminate attacks that intentionally deliver, place, discharge or detonate an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility,​
> The entire report misdirects the reader from the reality and ground truth.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very good presentation of the report in question.
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This shows the hypocrisy of the whole charade,
> you defend those who practice real Apartheid, and knowing there's nothing specific you can pinpoint against Israel, keep throwing hours of BS hoping something will stick.
Click to expand...


I don't believe that your meme is accurate.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Jibril Rajoub “conveyed blessings to all the Arab athletes who have refused to compete with Israeli athletes”*

*Rajoub demands implementation of boycott defined by Council of Arab Ministers for Youth and Sports:*
*“To refuse to participate in any event that the occupation state hosts; To refuse to host any event in which Israeli groups participate; and for every Arab athlete to refuse to compete against an Israeli athlete."*

This week, Jibril Rajoub demanded the implementation of all the boycott clauses prohibiting “normalization” with Israel in sports as agreed upon by the Council of Arab Ministers for Youth and Sports in October 2019. Rajoub, who is Head of the PLO Supreme Council for Youth and Sports and Fatah Central Committee Secretary, publicized at the time the definitions of the prohibited “normalization with the occupation”: 

(full article online)

PA: No Arab "normalization" with Israel - Top PA official demands implementation of Arab boycott of Israel in sports | PMW Analysis


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar Denounces Sanctions on Iran as ‘Economic Warfare’ Despite Backing BDS Against Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Ilhan Omar Denounces Sanctions on Iran as ‘Economic Warfare’ Despite Backing BDS Against Israel


Makes sense. The issues are different.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Denounces Sanctions on Iran as ‘Economic Warfare’ Despite Backing BDS Against Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. The issues are different.
Click to expand...


No, actually. Both entities (the Pals and Iran),  actively promote islamic terrorism.


----------



## Hollie

BDS. Counterproductive for lots of Arabs-Moslems. 

So, what else is new?




Palestinian employees hurt by BDS speak up about its negative effects


----------



## ForeverYoung436

K9Buck said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is a scrambled issue.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> --
> This report accepts the definition of the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination of “racial discrimination” as “any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, *descent,* or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life”. On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.
> 
> 
> 
> *(REFERENCES)*
> 
> *• RACIAL DISCRIMINATION •*
> By N., Pam M.S. - April 28, 2013
> 
> Treating a member of one particular racial or ethnic group differently than one from another racial or ethnic group based solely on the difference. Discrimination in this case is most likely prejudicial based on a personal view of the "character" of the discriminated group.​
> *• ETHNIC GROUP •*
> By N., Pam M.S. - April 7, 2013
> 
> The major social group with a common identity based on history, culture, language and sometimes religion. Not equivalent to a race.​
> ✦  CIA World Factbook ✦
> 
> ISRAEL (Population: 6,426,679)
> Nationality: noun: Israeli(s) adjective: Israeli
> Ethnic groups: Jewish 76.4% (of which Israel-born 67.1%, Europe/America-born 22.6%, Africa-born 5.9%, Asia-born 4.2%), non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) (2004)
> ※  Non-Jewish 23.6% = 1,516.696 People​
> WEST BANK  (Population: 2,461,267)
> Nationality: noun: NA  adjective: NA
> Ethnic groups: Palestinian Arab and other 83%, Jewish 17%
> ※  Palestinian Arab and other 83% ≈ 2,042851 People
> ※  Jewish Population 17% ≈ 418,415 People​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First → Please note that the number of non-Jewish 23.6% (mostly Arab) in Israel is greater than 60% of the West Bank population.
> 
> Secondly, →  The separation of people by Citizenship _(the relationship between civil and political rights) _and/or Nationality _(the relationship between individual and State)_ are not interchangeable characteristics or legal _(Example: Citizens of Israel ≠ Citizens of the State of Palestinian)_.
> 
> The key phrase here _(that you have quoted from page 3 - Executive Summary)_ is that:  "On that basis, this report argues that in the geopolitical context of Palestine, Jews and Palestinians can be considered “racial groups”.  But that logic contradicts itself.  Not only would that NOT be racially equivalent, by its own defintionis is considered a "geopolitical basis."​
> Third → The more enlightened perspective is to make the distinction between the norms pertaining to the administration of the occupied territory and that of sovereignty.
> 
> Fourth → The legal distinction (if any) between the:
> 
> ◈  Measures taken to restore and ensure public order and safety (Article 43, Haugue Regulation);
> ◈  Ensuring effective border security and management is essential for preventing and countering the flow of suspected terrorists and foreign terrorist fighters across land, air, and maritime borders.
> ◈  Measures to prevent and combat terrorism, in particular by denying terrorists access to the means to carry out their attacks, to their targets and to the desired impact of their attacks;
> 
> ◈  The Report suggests that Arab Palestinians may take any action they deem necessary to security their objectives of self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference;self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, and national unity and sovereignty without external interference; even at the expense of the Israeli sovereignty.​
> Fifth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that opposition to the border controls, anti-terrorism counter-terrorism, law enforcement, and security measures → may legally take the form of any available means, particularly armed struggle.
> 
> Sixth → The Arab Palestinians postulate that it is legal to:
> 
> ◈  Commit any offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power,
> ◈  Commit any offence whichseriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by the occupying forces,
> ◈  May engage in  espionage or serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power,
> ◈  May engage in any indiscriminate attacks that intentionally deliver, place, discharge or detonate an explosive or other lethal device in, into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility,​
> The entire report misdirects the reader from the reality and ground truth.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a very good presentation of the report in question.
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This shows the hypocrisy of the whole charade,
> you defend those who practice real Apartheid, and knowing there's nothing specific you can pinpoint against Israel, keep throwing hours of BS hoping something will stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe that your meme is accurate.
Click to expand...


You're right, the meme is not accurate.  No Jews are allowed in Jordan either.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Talkback: UC Regents Statement on Anti-semistim*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

Introduced by Rep. Lee Zeldin (R-N.Y.), the Israel Anti-Boycott Act would expand the 1979 Export Administration Act “to prohibit boycotts or requests for boycotts imposed by international governmental organizations against Israel,” said Zeldin in a statement.

The bill has 59 co-sponsors, including one Democrat, Rep. Tom Suozzi of New York.

“This legislation would not only reinforce Congress’ opposition to the BDS movement, but protects American companies from being forced to provide information to international organizations that peddle this hate-filled movement, and holds those who attempt to violate that protection accountable,” he said.

(full article online)

US Congress Introduces Law to Punish Anti-Israel Governments


----------



## TheParser

Regarding the thread title.

There are a whole of other nations that I would boycott before I ever boycotted Israel.

I would rather boycott China for its inhumane treatment of Muslims.
I would rather boycott African countries that persecute gay people.
I would rather boycott Russia for shooting down that plane over Ukraine.
I would rather boycott Germany for letting Frau Merkel rule that country so badly.

Boycott Israel? Don't be silly!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Like many “Palestinian” Arabs Bassam Eid has for a while questioned the logic behind boycotting Israel. After all, most of the economy in the “Palestinian” areas is rooted in commerce between Israelis and “Palestinians.” If there is a boycott of those “settlements” then “Palestinians” will inevitably suffer.

The BDS movement, while posing as a social justice movement acts not in the interest of local people in the Land of Israel, but rather has a sole aim of destroying the Jewish State through economic strangulation.

(full article online)

What has BDS done for the "Palestinians?" - Israel Unwired


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ancient Roots Israel 2020  was meant to be a conference where people from all over Israel could hear herbalists speak in English.  The organizers had high expectations for the event. It was to be a meeting of people from all walks of life who share a common interest in herbal wisdom. Instead, anyone who expressed an interest in participating or attending was attacked, abused, and bullied by scary BDS people. 

You hear about it and you think, “For goodness sakes! This was supposed to be about _herbs_. About people coming together to share knowledge!”


But that is the reality of our world today. Create something nice or say _anything _positive in relation to the one, tiny Jewish state, and the BDS activists will descend on you like vultures.  Did you want to perform in Israel, or sell Israeli products? Rest assured that you will be bullied without mercy and without end, until you change your mind and stay home or buy a local product, instead. Arrange an event as harmless and inoffensive as a conference on herbalism? It makes no difference: if it is in Israel, it is a target.

(full article online)

Betina Thorball to BDS: Herbalists Have a Right to Professional Neutrality (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eugene Kontorovich, testifying before Congress this week in the hearing “Confronting the Rise in Anti-Semitic Domestic Terrorism”, submitted his statement that included a legal argument that BDS is discriminatory against Jews that I had never heard before.

 It makes no difference that these calls to boycott are aimed at Israel, rather than at Jews per se. Israel is the largest Jewish community in the world and is home to the plurality—and soon the majority—of the world’s Jews. Refusals to deal that target Israel alone and not any other country offer a clear proxy for engaging in anti-Semitism under the cloak of political legitimacy. Partial boycotts are boycotts. Furthermore, discrimination need not be 100% congruent with the targeted class to be discrimination. Anti-discrimination laws make it clear that the use of proxies for race, sexual orientation, and so forth can be discriminatory. His footnote points to _Pacific Shores Properties, LLC v. City of Newport Beach _

(full article online)

A legal argument that BDS is effectively discrimination against Jews ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MaryL

Why boycott Israel? What exactly does Israel produce commercially we could either support OR boycott? Tourism? Not that I am nocking Israel, but not the first place I would go to...Why boycott little ol' poor Israel unless it is yet another thing Liberals virtue signal ...Well, go to hell with that sentiment.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Monthly vigil against HSBC bank collaboration with the Israeli army and to call for the British government to stop supplying arms to Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Berlin - Germany demonstrations against the #BalfourDeclaration which enabled for the creation of #Israel on the #Palestinians homeland,


----------



## P F Tinmore

*House Anti-BDS Resolution Reveals the Power and Limits of the Israeli Lobby*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Omar: BDS of Israel Will Lead to a Peace Process*

**


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, let's make a couple of points clear here.



P F Tinmore said:


> *House Anti-BDS Resolution Reveals the Power and Limits of the Israeli Lobby*





P F Tinmore said:


> *Omar: BDS of Israel Will Lead to a Peace Process*


*(COMMENT)*

While one video opens with the historic claim that the Israeli Wall is inside the Historic Borders set in 1967, the fact is that the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.  In fact, the terminology "State of Palestine" was not requested by the PLO to be used until 2012 → after the adoption of A/RES/67/19 • Status of Palestine in the United Nations (4/DEC/2012).

In 1967, Israel did NOT establish effective control over the West Bank and Jerusalem as an Occupied Palestinian Territory.  That territory was sovereign Jordanian Territory.  It did not change status until 31/Jul/1988 when Jordan abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem.  The PLO did NOT declare independence until November 1988 undefined, and then it was over an undefined territory; without boundaries.

It is often said that the BDS Movement has no political opinion on the Solution to the Question of Palestine.  One needs to understand that this claim is based on the ambiguous meaning of a political movement.



			
				Interactive Dictionary of Political Science Concepts • University of Chicago Press said:
			
		

> The distinction between policy and law was maintained well into the twentieth century. “Public policy” was employed in public discourse as a halo word for public opinion, as it is clearly the case in this pre–World War II European perspective:
> 
> The “unruly horse” of public policy … is but another name for the fundamental ethical, political and social principles which guide legal evolution… [T]he concept of public policy … exposes some, but by no means all, of the … ideological assumptions underlying the administration of the law. ​*SOURCE:*  W. Friedmann • Legal Theory, London, Stevens & Sons • 1944, pp 479



Politics and political policy is by its very nature a slippery animal.  It is intended that way, to provide the maximum coverage and survivability for the politician.  So, when the BDS Movement claims the objective to end international support for "Israel's oppression of Palestinians" and "pressure Israel to comply" with international law; it is not misconstrued to be politics.  It does not say that it wants to support "justice for all" or insure that both the belligerents must comply with international law.  So, even though it uses the same techniques and cloned arguments as any other political argument, it can simultaneously claim not to be engaged in politics or have a political position.   

*

*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, let's make a couple of points clear here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *House Anti-BDS Resolution Reveals the Power and Limits of the Israeli Lobby*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Omar: BDS of Israel Will Lead to a Peace Process*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While one video opens with the historic claim that the Israeli Wall is inside the Historic Borders set in 1967, the fact is that the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.  In fact, the terminology "State of Palestine" was not requested by the PLO to be used until 2012 → after the adoption of A/RES/67/19 • Status of Palestine in the United Nations (4/DEC/2012).
> 
> In 1967, Israel did NOT establish effective control over the West Bank and Jerusalem as an Occupied Palestinian Territory.  That territory was sovereign Jordanian Territory.  It did not change status until 31/Jul/1988 when Jordan abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem.  The PLO did NOT declare independence until November 1988 undefined, and then it was over an undefined territory; without boundaries.
> 
> It is often said that the BDS Movement has no political opinion on the Solution to the Question of Palestine.  One needs to understand that this claim is based on the ambiguous meaning of a political movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interactive Dictionary of Political Science Concepts • University of Chicago Press said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The distinction between policy and law was maintained well into the twentieth century. “Public policy” was employed in public discourse as a halo word for public opinion, as it is clearly the case in this pre–World War II European perspective:
> 
> The “unruly horse” of public policy … is but another name for the fundamental ethical, political and social principles which guide legal evolution… [T]he concept of public policy … exposes some, but by no means all, of the … ideological assumptions underlying the administration of the law.​*SOURCE:*  W. Friedmann • Legal Theory, London, Stevens & Sons • 1944, pp 479
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics and political policy is by its very nature a slippery animal.  It is intended that way, to provide the maximum coverage and survivability for the politician.  So, when the BDS Movement claims the objective to end international support for "Israel's oppression of Palestinians" and "pressure Israel to comply" with international law; it is not misconstrued to be politics.  It does not say that it wants to support "justice for all" or insure that both the belligerents must comply with international law.  So, even though it uses the same techniques and cloned arguments as any other political argument, it can simultaneously claim not to be engaged in politics or have a political position.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.


Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?

Many are still banging on about the two state solution. The two state solution has been on the table since 1937. Eighty years later and they still can't get it to happen. Some say that the two state solution is dead. Indeed it was stillborn.

Palestine has never been partitioned and there is no legal requirement to do so.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, let's make a couple of points clear here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *House Anti-BDS Resolution Reveals the Power and Limits of the Israeli Lobby*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Omar: BDS of Israel Will Lead to a Peace Process*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While one video opens with the historic claim that the Israeli Wall is inside the Historic Borders set in 1967, the fact is that the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.  In fact, the terminology "State of Palestine" was not requested by the PLO to be used until 2012 → after the adoption of A/RES/67/19 • Status of Palestine in the United Nations (4/DEC/2012).
> 
> In 1967, Israel did NOT establish effective control over the West Bank and Jerusalem as an Occupied Palestinian Territory.  That territory was sovereign Jordanian Territory.  It did not change status until 31/Jul/1988 when Jordan abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem.  The PLO did NOT declare independence until November 1988 undefined, and then it was over an undefined territory; without boundaries.
> 
> It is often said that the BDS Movement has no political opinion on the Solution to the Question of Palestine.  One needs to understand that this claim is based on the ambiguous meaning of a political movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interactive Dictionary of Political Science Concepts • University of Chicago Press said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The distinction between policy and law was maintained well into the twentieth century. “Public policy” was employed in public discourse as a halo word for public opinion, as it is clearly the case in this pre–World War II European perspective:
> 
> The “unruly horse” of public policy … is but another name for the fundamental ethical, political and social principles which guide legal evolution… [T]he concept of public policy … exposes some, but by no means all, of the … ideological assumptions underlying the administration of the law.​*SOURCE:*  W. Friedmann • Legal Theory, London, Stevens & Sons • 1944, pp 479
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics and political policy is by its very nature a slippery animal.  It is intended that way, to provide the maximum coverage and survivability for the politician.  So, when the BDS Movement claims the objective to end international support for "Israel's oppression of Palestinians" and "pressure Israel to comply" with international law; it is not misconstrued to be politics.  It does not say that it wants to support "justice for all" or insure that both the belligerents must comply with international law.  So, even though it uses the same techniques and cloned arguments as any other political argument, it can simultaneously claim not to be engaged in politics or have a political position.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?
> 
> Many are still banging on about the two state solution. The two state solution has been on the table since 1937. Eighty years later and they still can't get it to happen. Some say that the two state solution is dead. Indeed it was stillborn.
> 
> Palestine has never been partitioned and there is no legal requirement to do so.
Click to expand...


You are the first one who should advocate for partition, for your own sake.  One state for all that territory would only be Israel.  I have no objection to that, but I think it would upset you.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, let's make a couple of points clear here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *House Anti-BDS Resolution Reveals the Power and Limits of the Israeli Lobby*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Omar: BDS of Israel Will Lead to a Peace Process*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While one video opens with the historic claim that the Israeli Wall is inside the Historic Borders set in 1967, the fact is that the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.  In fact, the terminology "State of Palestine" was not requested by the PLO to be used until 2012 → after the adoption of A/RES/67/19 • Status of Palestine in the United Nations (4/DEC/2012).
> 
> In 1967, Israel did NOT establish effective control over the West Bank and Jerusalem as an Occupied Palestinian Territory.  That territory was sovereign Jordanian Territory.  It did not change status until 31/Jul/1988 when Jordan abandon the West Bank and Jerusalem.  The PLO did NOT declare independence until November 1988 undefined, and then it was over an undefined territory; without boundaries.
> 
> It is often said that the BDS Movement has no political opinion on the Solution to the Question of Palestine.  One needs to understand that this claim is based on the ambiguous meaning of a political movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interactive Dictionary of Political Science Concepts • University of Chicago Press said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The distinction between policy and law was maintained well into the twentieth century. “Public policy” was employed in public discourse as a halo word for public opinion, as it is clearly the case in this pre–World War II European perspective:
> 
> The “unruly horse” of public policy … is but another name for the fundamental ethical, political and social principles which guide legal evolution… [T]he concept of public policy … exposes some, but by no means all, of the … ideological assumptions underlying the administration of the law.​*SOURCE:*  W. Friedmann • Legal Theory, London, Stevens & Sons • 1944, pp 479
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics and political policy is by its very nature a slippery animal.  It is intended that way, to provide the maximum coverage and survivability for the politician.  So, when the BDS Movement claims the objective to end international support for "Israel's oppression of Palestinians" and "pressure Israel to comply" with international law; it is not misconstrued to be politics.  It does not say that it wants to support "justice for all" or insure that both the belligerents must comply with international law.  So, even though it uses the same techniques and cloned arguments as any other political argument, it can simultaneously claim not to be engaged in politics or have a political position.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?
> 
> Many are still banging on about the two state solution. The two state solution has been on the table since 1937. Eighty years later and they still can't get it to happen. Some say that the two state solution is dead. Indeed it was stillborn.
> 
> Palestine has never been partitioned and there is no legal requirement to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the first one who should advocate for partition, for your own sake.  One state for all that territory would only be Israel.  I have no objection to that, but I think it would upset you.
Click to expand...


Even now, Israel is on the way to annexing all of the West Bank, and they can thank you for your help in this matter.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You keep repeating that, but it simply is NOT true.  And there is a question as to whether or not it is true today.  There was no State of Palestine at all.  There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner.  



P F Tinmore said:


> Many are still banging on about the two state solution. The two state solution has been on the table since 1937. Eighty years later and they still can't get it to happen. Some say that the two state solution is dead. Indeed it was stillborn.


*(COMMENT)*

Well!  Interesting that you should take that position...

There is _*(without question)*_ the State of Israel.  It meets all four criteria under the 1933 Montevideo Convention.

However, there is a question as to when and under what boundaries the State of Palestine exists and holds.

There is, by Palestinian agreement, Areas "A"  • "B" • "C" →  Gaza Strip, sovereign Israeli Jerusalem, and a non-Israeli Jerusalem.  And by agreement, Area "A" is the only Area, in which full civil and security controls are administered by the Palestinian Authority.

The Arab Palestinians do NOT claim the control of any borders.

The Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) of the Islamic Resistance (HAMAS) claim that the Gaza Strip is under siege.  They HoAP HAMAS has called on outside foreign influences to make sure that the Occupation Authorities “commit to the accord.”  The HoAP HAMAS also wants the outside foreign influences to assist the Great Marche of Return, and break the border siege and regain our rights from the Occupation Force.”

They cannot have it both ways.  Either they are Occupied or they are NOT Occupied.   Either all member nations have Boundaries that ARE defendable - or - NO nation can have sovereign borders - and NO nation can defend their border against intruders.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine has never been partitioned and there is no legal requirement to do so.


*(COMMENT)*

This is another one of those anti-reality statements.  There are several sets of partitions throughout the territory, formerly under the administration of the Mandate.  At the very least there are:

◈  Israel → Sovereign Israeli control.
◈  Area "A" → Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority.
◈  Area "B" → Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control.
◈  Area "C" → Full Israeli civil and security control.
◈  Gaza Strip → HoAP Administration.​


*

*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You keep repeating that, but it simply is NOT true.  And there is a question as to whether or not it is true today.  There was no State of Palestine at all.  There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many are still banging on about the two state solution. The two state solution has been on the table since 1937. Eighty years later and they still can't get it to happen. Some say that the two state solution is dead. Indeed it was stillborn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well!  Interesting that you should take that position...
> 
> There is _*(without question)*_ the State of Israel.  It meets all four criteria under the 1933 Montevideo Convention.
> 
> However, there is a question as to when and under what boundaries the State of Palestine exists and holds.
> 
> There is, by Palestinian agreement, Areas "A"  • "B" • "C" →  Gaza Strip, sovereign Israeli Jerusalem, and a non-Israeli Jerusalem.  And by agreement, Area "A" is the only Area, in which full civil and security controls are administered by the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do NOT claim the control of any borders.
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) of the Islamic Resistance (HAMAS) claim that the Gaza Strip is under siege.  They HoAP HAMAS has called on outside foreign influences to make sure that the Occupation Authorities “commit to the accord.”  The HoAP HAMAS also wants the outside foreign influences to assist the Great Marche of Return, and break the border siege and regain our rights from the Occupation Force.”
> 
> They cannot have it both ways.  Either they are Occupied or they are NOT Occupied.   Either all member nations have Boundaries that ARE defendable - or - NO nation can have sovereign borders - and NO nation can defend their border against intruders.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has never been partitioned and there is no legal requirement to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is another one of those anti-reality statements.  There are several sets of partitions throughout the territory, formerly under the administration of the Mandate.  At the very least there are:
> 
> ◈  Israel → Sovereign Israeli control.
> ◈  Area "A" → Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority.
> ◈  Area "B" → Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control.
> ◈  Area "C" → Full Israeli civil and security control.
> ◈  Gaza Strip → HoAP Administration.​
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Holy obfuscation, Batman!

How about refuting anything in my post?



RoccoR said:


> There was no State of Palestine at all.


Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You keep repeating that, but it simply is NOT true.  And there is a question as to whether or not it is true today.  There was no State of Palestine at all.  There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many are still banging on about the two state solution. The two state solution has been on the table since 1937. Eighty years later and they still can't get it to happen. Some say that the two state solution is dead. Indeed it was stillborn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well!  Interesting that you should take that position...
> 
> There is _*(without question)*_ the State of Israel.  It meets all four criteria under the 1933 Montevideo Convention.
> 
> However, there is a question as to when and under what boundaries the State of Palestine exists and holds.
> 
> There is, by Palestinian agreement, Areas "A"  • "B" • "C" →  Gaza Strip, sovereign Israeli Jerusalem, and a non-Israeli Jerusalem.  And by agreement, Area "A" is the only Area, in which full civil and security controls are administered by the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do NOT claim the control of any borders.
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) of the Islamic Resistance (HAMAS) claim that the Gaza Strip is under siege.  They HoAP HAMAS has called on outside foreign influences to make sure that the Occupation Authorities “commit to the accord.”  The HoAP HAMAS also wants the outside foreign influences to assist the Great Marche of Return, and break the border siege and regain our rights from the Occupation Force.”
> 
> They cannot have it both ways.  Either they are Occupied or they are NOT Occupied.   Either all member nations have Boundaries that ARE defendable - or - NO nation can have sovereign borders - and NO nation can defend their border against intruders.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has never been partitioned and there is no legal requirement to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is another one of those anti-reality statements.  There are several sets of partitions throughout the territory, formerly under the administration of the Mandate.  At the very least there are:
> 
> ◈  Israel → Sovereign Israeli control.
> ◈  Area "A" → Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority.
> ◈  Area "B" → Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control.
> ◈  Area "C" → Full Israeli civil and security control.
> ◈  Gaza Strip → HoAP Administration.​
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy obfuscation, Batman!
> 
> How about refuting anything in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no State of Palestine at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...


I can't' recall any other poster who so often spams threads with the same cut and paste spam slogans.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You keep repeating that, but it simply is NOT true.  And there is a question as to whether or not it is true today.  There was no State of Palestine at all.  There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many are still banging on about the two state solution. The two state solution has been on the table since 1937. Eighty years later and they still can't get it to happen. Some say that the two state solution is dead. Indeed it was stillborn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well!  Interesting that you should take that position...
> 
> There is _*(without question)*_ the State of Israel.  It meets all four criteria under the 1933 Montevideo Convention.
> 
> However, there is a question as to when and under what boundaries the State of Palestine exists and holds.
> 
> There is, by Palestinian agreement, Areas "A"  • "B" • "C" →  Gaza Strip, sovereign Israeli Jerusalem, and a non-Israeli Jerusalem.  And by agreement, Area "A" is the only Area, in which full civil and security controls are administered by the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do NOT claim the control of any borders.
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) of the Islamic Resistance (HAMAS) claim that the Gaza Strip is under siege.  They HoAP HAMAS has called on outside foreign influences to make sure that the Occupation Authorities “commit to the accord.”  The HoAP HAMAS also wants the outside foreign influences to assist the Great Marche of Return, and break the border siege and regain our rights from the Occupation Force.”
> 
> They cannot have it both ways.  Either they are Occupied or they are NOT Occupied.   Either all member nations have Boundaries that ARE defendable - or - NO nation can have sovereign borders - and NO nation can defend their border against intruders.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has never been partitioned and there is no legal requirement to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is another one of those anti-reality statements.  There are several sets of partitions throughout the territory, formerly under the administration of the Mandate.  At the very least there are:
> 
> ◈  Israel → Sovereign Israeli control.
> ◈  Area "A" → Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority.
> ◈  Area "B" → Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control.
> ◈  Area "C" → Full Israeli civil and security control.
> ◈  Gaza Strip → HoAP Administration.​
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy obfuscation, Batman!
> 
> How about refuting anything in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no State of Palestine at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...


You respond to Rocco's very long, researched and thought-out post with a flippant and untrue comment.  You are not living in a world of reality.  Ultimately, it is ppl like you who are giving the rightist Israelis exactly what they want in the end.  When you post memes or videos of "Jews for Peace and Justice" (excluding the small Neturei Karta sect), do you really think they are advocating for turning all of Israel into Palestine?  Of course not.  They want to see 2 states with equal rights for all.  But your extremist views will only result in all of Eretz Yisrael coming under Israeli control, and for that rylah and others like him should thank you!  So please keep on being totally one-sided and portraying all Israelis as monsters, which is untrue, of course.  In the end, you will help us reach our goal.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You are pulling one of those blind arguments by → "*assertion*" that you pull quite frequently.



P F Tinmore said:


> Holy obfuscation, Batman!
> How about refuting anything in my post?


*(COMMENT)*

You pretend that someone does not refute your posting, when in fact each key point was answered directly.   This is a demonstration of being Blind to Answer or Comment. Each point was marked by a "specific" comment-in-response.

You are exhibiting the symptoms of someone who does not acknowledge the truth of a concept or proposition that is supported by the historical evidence to the "contrary."  The facts, as I have presented them, dispute or refute your claim.

You exhibit "denialism" is a person's choice to deny *reality* as a way to avoid a psychologically uncomfortable truth.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no State of Palestine at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

√   You periodically reply using this "Israeli Talking Point" gimmick; as if a topic that invites discussion or argument (a "Talking Point") of any kind is invalid._ (One can only wonder just where you went to school.)_

√   I have provided *independent (of Israel) documentation* (Memorandum "A") that defined the territory as a "legal entity;" and that as of 25 February 1948 "Palestine" was a "legal entity" and "not a sovereign state."

legal entity. (18c) A body, other than a natural person, that can function legally, sue or be sued, and make decisions through agents.• A typical example is a corporation.  (Black's Law Dictionary)

See Hall, A Treatise on International Law, pp. 82--83. See also Oppenheim, International Law, p. 116. ‘For every State that is not already but wants to be, a member, recognition is therefore necessary.   A State is and becomes an International Person through recognition, only and exclusively.’ (SOURCE:  Colonialism in Nineteenth-Century International Law.  pp 75)​
Remember that the original claim was:  → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?"  As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."

Documentation has been rendered.  In support of the documentation is the 1924 Treaty wherein, Turkey relinquished the entirety of the territory. 

You just cannot get any more real than that..

*

*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people at that time, had not established any boundaries for any country they established.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You keep repeating that, but it simply is NOT true.  And there is a question as to whether or not it is true today.  There was no State of Palestine at all.  There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many are still banging on about the two state solution. The two state solution has been on the table since 1937. Eighty years later and they still can't get it to happen. Some say that the two state solution is dead. Indeed it was stillborn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well!  Interesting that you should take that position...
> 
> There is _*(without question)*_ the State of Israel.  It meets all four criteria under the 1933 Montevideo Convention.
> 
> However, there is a question as to when and under what boundaries the State of Palestine exists and holds.
> 
> There is, by Palestinian agreement, Areas "A"  • "B" • "C" →  Gaza Strip, sovereign Israeli Jerusalem, and a non-Israeli Jerusalem.  And by agreement, Area "A" is the only Area, in which full civil and security controls are administered by the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians do NOT claim the control of any borders.
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) of the Islamic Resistance (HAMAS) claim that the Gaza Strip is under siege.  They HoAP HAMAS has called on outside foreign influences to make sure that the Occupation Authorities “commit to the accord.”  The HoAP HAMAS also wants the outside foreign influences to assist the Great Marche of Return, and break the border siege and regain our rights from the Occupation Force.”
> 
> They cannot have it both ways.  Either they are Occupied or they are NOT Occupied.   Either all member nations have Boundaries that ARE defendable - or - NO nation can have sovereign borders - and NO nation can defend their border against intruders.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has never been partitioned and there is no legal requirement to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is another one of those anti-reality statements.  There are several sets of partitions throughout the territory, formerly under the administration of the Mandate.  At the very least there are:
> 
> ◈  Israel → Sovereign Israeli control.
> ◈  Area "A" → Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority.
> ◈  Area "B" → Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control.
> ◈  Area "C" → Full Israeli civil and security control.
> ◈  Gaza Strip → HoAP Administration.​
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy obfuscation, Batman!
> 
> How about refuting anything in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no State of Palestine at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You respond to Rocco's very long, researched and thought-out post with a flippant and untrue comment.  You are not living in a world of reality.  Ultimately, it is ppl like you who are giving the rightist Israelis exactly what they want in the end.  When you post memes or videos of "Jews for Peace and Justice" (excluding the small Neturei Karta sect), do you really think they are advocating for turning all of Israel into Palestine?  Of course not.  They want to see 2 states with equal rights for all.  But your extremist views will only result in all of Eretz Yisrael coming under Israeli control, and for that rylah and others like him should thank you!  So please keep on being totally one-sided and portraying all Israelis as monsters, which is untrue, of course.  In the end, you will help us reach our goal.
Click to expand...


I just read an interesting comment on BDS in an Israeli forum, I'll paraphrase.

"Look what the BDS is doing, they're forcing Israel to realize it will never be treated like any other nation,
and to rethink the naive idea that enlightenment's dream of equality will allow Israel to be 'as all nations'.
It signals Israel that only when we get in touch with the root of our identity, will we reach the position where we can "join" and cooperate with others."

Ben-Gurion already said it, somewhat prophetically decades ago short and precise:
"It doesn't matter what the nations say, it matters what Israel does".

Hashem makes that even the efforts of the wicked eventually turn against them, and strengthen Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are pulling one of those blind arguments by → "*assertion*" that you pull quite frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy obfuscation, Batman!
> How about refuting anything in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You pretend that someone does not refute your posting, when in fact each key point was answered directly.   This is a demonstration of being Blind to Answer or Comment. Each point was marked by a "specific" comment-in-response.
> 
> You are exhibiting the symptoms of someone who does not acknowledge the truth of a concept or proposition that is supported by the historical evidence to the "contrary."  The facts, as I have presented them, dispute or refute your claim.
> 
> You exhibit "denialism" is a person's choice to deny *reality* as a way to avoid a psychologically uncomfortable truth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no State of Palestine at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> √   You periodically reply using this "Israeli Talking Point" gimmick; as if a topic that invites discussion or argument (a "Talking Point") of any kind is invalid._ (One can only wonder just where you went to school.)_
> 
> √   I have provided *independent (of Israel) documentation* (Memorandum "A") that defined the territory as a "legal entity;" and that as of 25 February 1948 "Palestine" was a "legal entity" and "not a sovereign state."
> 
> legal entity. (18c) A body, other than a natural person, that can function legally, sue or be sued, and make decisions through agents.• A typical example is a corporation.  (Black's Law Dictionary)
> 
> See Hall, A Treatise on International Law, pp. 82--83. See also Oppenheim, International Law, p. 116. ‘For every State that is not already but wants to be, a member, recognition is therefore necessary.   A State is and becomes an International Person through recognition, only and exclusively.’ (SOURCE:  Colonialism in Nineteenth-Century International Law.  pp 75)​
> Remember that the original claim was:  → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?"  As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."
> 
> Documentation has been rendered.  In support of the documentation is the 1924 Treaty wherein, Turkey relinquished the entirety of the territory.
> 
> You just cannot get any more real than that..
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Remember that the original claim was: → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?" As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."


That does not refute my premise. The British had no authority to change Palestine's international borders and they did not.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are pulling one of those blind arguments by → "*assertion*" that you pull quite frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy obfuscation, Batman!
> How about refuting anything in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You pretend that someone does not refute your posting, when in fact each key point was answered directly.   This is a demonstration of being Blind to Answer or Comment. Each point was marked by a "specific" comment-in-response.
> 
> You are exhibiting the symptoms of someone who does not acknowledge the truth of a concept or proposition that is supported by the historical evidence to the "contrary."  The facts, as I have presented them, dispute or refute your claim.
> 
> You exhibit "denialism" is a person's choice to deny *reality* as a way to avoid a psychologically uncomfortable truth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no State of Palestine at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> √   You periodically reply using this "Israeli Talking Point" gimmick; as if a topic that invites discussion or argument (a "Talking Point") of any kind is invalid._ (One can only wonder just where you went to school.)_
> 
> √   I have provided *independent (of Israel) documentation* (Memorandum "A") that defined the territory as a "legal entity;" and that as of 25 February 1948 "Palestine" was a "legal entity" and "not a sovereign state."
> 
> legal entity. (18c) A body, other than a natural person, that can function legally, sue or be sued, and make decisions through agents.• A typical example is a corporation.  (Black's Law Dictionary)
> 
> See Hall, A Treatise on International Law, pp. 82--83. See also Oppenheim, International Law, p. 116. ‘For every State that is not already but wants to be, a member, recognition is therefore necessary.   A State is and becomes an International Person through recognition, only and exclusively.’ (SOURCE:  Colonialism in Nineteenth-Century International Law.  pp 75)​
> Remember that the original claim was:  → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?"  As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."
> 
> Documentation has been rendered.  In support of the documentation is the 1924 Treaty wherein, Turkey relinquished the entirety of the territory.
> 
> You just cannot get any more real than that..
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that the original claim was: → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?" As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That does not refute my premise. The British had no authority to change Palestine's international borders and they did not.
Click to expand...


Except that they did:


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

What*!*



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that the original claim was: → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?" As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."
> 
> 
> 
> That does not refute my premise. The British had no authority to change Palestine's international borders and they did not.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Anything the British can create, they can Alter, Fold, Spindle or Mutilate, partition, and rip apart.  Remember:  the Allied Powers: have agreed, to entrust to a Mandatory the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, *within such boundaries as may be fixed by them*;

*(REMEMBER)*

The Treaty of Lausanne essentially said that Turkey renounces all rights and title to these territories and the future of these territories being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned _(ie the Allied Powers)_.  It would be interesting to hear from you just who you think had the authority?

*

*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are pulling one of those blind arguments by → "*assertion*" that you pull quite frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy obfuscation, Batman!
> How about refuting anything in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You pretend that someone does not refute your posting, when in fact each key point was answered directly.   This is a demonstration of being Blind to Answer or Comment. Each point was marked by a "specific" comment-in-response.
> 
> You are exhibiting the symptoms of someone who does not acknowledge the truth of a concept or proposition that is supported by the historical evidence to the "contrary."  The facts, as I have presented them, dispute or refute your claim.
> 
> You exhibit "denialism" is a person's choice to deny *reality* as a way to avoid a psychologically uncomfortable truth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no State of Palestine at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> √   You periodically reply using this "Israeli Talking Point" gimmick; as if a topic that invites discussion or argument (a "Talking Point") of any kind is invalid._ (One can only wonder just where you went to school.)_
> 
> √   I have provided *independent (of Israel) documentation* (Memorandum "A") that defined the territory as a "legal entity;" and that as of 25 February 1948 "Palestine" was a "legal entity" and "not a sovereign state."
> 
> legal entity. (18c) A body, other than a natural person, that can function legally, sue or be sued, and make decisions through agents.• A typical example is a corporation.  (Black's Law Dictionary)
> 
> See Hall, A Treatise on International Law, pp. 82--83. See also Oppenheim, International Law, p. 116. ‘For every State that is not already but wants to be, a member, recognition is therefore necessary.   A State is and becomes an International Person through recognition, only and exclusively.’ (SOURCE:  Colonialism in Nineteenth-Century International Law.  pp 75)​
> Remember that the original claim was:  → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?"  As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."
> 
> Documentation has been rendered.  In support of the documentation is the 1924 Treaty wherein, Turkey relinquished the entirety of the territory.
> 
> You just cannot get any more real than that..
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that the original claim was: → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?" As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That does not refute my premise. The British had no authority to change Palestine's international borders and they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that they did:
Click to expand...

That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are pulling one of those blind arguments by → "*assertion*" that you pull quite frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy obfuscation, Batman!
> How about refuting anything in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You pretend that someone does not refute your posting, when in fact each key point was answered directly.   This is a demonstration of being Blind to Answer or Comment. Each point was marked by a "specific" comment-in-response.
> 
> You are exhibiting the symptoms of someone who does not acknowledge the truth of a concept or proposition that is supported by the historical evidence to the "contrary."  The facts, as I have presented them, dispute or refute your claim.
> 
> You exhibit "denialism" is a person's choice to deny *reality* as a way to avoid a psychologically uncomfortable truth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no State of Palestine at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> √   You periodically reply using this "Israeli Talking Point" gimmick; as if a topic that invites discussion or argument (a "Talking Point") of any kind is invalid._ (One can only wonder just where you went to school.)_
> 
> √   I have provided *independent (of Israel) documentation* (Memorandum "A") that defined the territory as a "legal entity;" and that as of 25 February 1948 "Palestine" was a "legal entity" and "not a sovereign state."
> 
> legal entity. (18c) A body, other than a natural person, that can function legally, sue or be sued, and make decisions through agents.• A typical example is a corporation.  (Black's Law Dictionary)
> 
> See Hall, A Treatise on International Law, pp. 82--83. See also Oppenheim, International Law, p. 116. ‘For every State that is not already but wants to be, a member, recognition is therefore necessary.   A State is and becomes an International Person through recognition, only and exclusively.’ (SOURCE:  Colonialism in Nineteenth-Century International Law.  pp 75)​
> Remember that the original claim was:  → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?"  As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."
> 
> Documentation has been rendered.  In support of the documentation is the 1924 Treaty wherein, Turkey relinquished the entirety of the territory.
> 
> You just cannot get any more real than that..
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that the original claim was: → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?" As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That does not refute my premise. The British had no authority to change Palestine's international borders and they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that they did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
Click to expand...

“They” being the Arabs-Moslems who magically became citizens of the “Magical Kingdom of Disneyland Pally’land” which was invented by the Treaty of Lausanne, right?

Remarkable that you still press that nonsense.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Again*!*



P F Tinmore said:


> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.

The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.

What do you have to support your claim?

The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.

*

*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are pulling one of those blind arguments by → "*assertion*" that you pull quite frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy obfuscation, Batman!
> How about refuting anything in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You pretend that someone does not refute your posting, when in fact each key point was answered directly.   This is a demonstration of being Blind to Answer or Comment. Each point was marked by a "specific" comment-in-response.
> 
> You are exhibiting the symptoms of someone who does not acknowledge the truth of a concept or proposition that is supported by the historical evidence to the "contrary."  The facts, as I have presented them, dispute or refute your claim.
> 
> You exhibit "denialism" is a person's choice to deny *reality* as a way to avoid a psychologically uncomfortable truth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no State of Palestine at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> √   You periodically reply using this "Israeli Talking Point" gimmick; as if a topic that invites discussion or argument (a "Talking Point") of any kind is invalid._ (One can only wonder just where you went to school.)_
> 
> √   I have provided *independent (of Israel) documentation* (Memorandum "A") that defined the territory as a "legal entity;" and that as of 25 February 1948 "Palestine" was a "legal entity" and "not a sovereign state."
> 
> legal entity. (18c) A body, other than a natural person, that can function legally, sue or be sued, and make decisions through agents.• A typical example is a corporation.  (Black's Law Dictionary)
> 
> See Hall, A Treatise on International Law, pp. 82--83. See also Oppenheim, International Law, p. 116. ‘For every State that is not already but wants to be, a member, recognition is therefore necessary.   A State is and becomes an International Person through recognition, only and exclusively.’ (SOURCE:  Colonialism in Nineteenth-Century International Law.  pp 75)​
> Remember that the original claim was:  → "Why do the Palestinians have to define or redefine their borders. They have had undisputed, international borders since 1924?"  As previously stated as a comment-in-response, "There was a legal entity called Palestine that was under the exclusive control by the British High Commissioner."
> 
> Documentation has been rendered.  In support of the documentation is the 1924 Treaty wherein, Turkey relinquished the entirety of the territory.
> 
> You just cannot get any more real than that..
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> √ I have provided *independent (of Israel) documentation* (Memorandum "A") that defined the territory as a "legal entity;" and that as of 25 February 1948 "Palestine" was a "legal entity" and "not a sovereign state."


Defined by the same people who prevented Palestinian self government for three decades. When Britain changed from a military occupation to a Mandate, for them, it was merely a name change. They still ruled Palestine with military force. And, none of the provisions in article 22 of the LoN Covenant were followed.

At that time Britain was handing Palestine over to be a trust territory of the UN. It was a non self governing territory. The UN dropped the ball and that transfer never happened.

Palestine was considered a state all during the Mandate period. A LoN arbitration found that Transjordan and Palestine were newly created states according to post war treaties.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.

The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.

The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.
> 
> The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.
> 
> The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.
Click to expand...


There were never existing Pal'istanian citizens. Your invention of a "country of Pal'istan" that never existed and inhabited by citizens who never existed in that imaginary "country" is laughable.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.
> 
> The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.
> 
> The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.
Click to expand...


The "country of Pal'istan" invented by the Treaty of Lausanne?

There is no mention of a "country of Pal'istan" in the Treaty. 

Why are you trying to re-write history?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.
> 
> The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.
> 
> The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were never existing Pal'istanian citizens. Your invention of a "country of Pal'istan" that never existed and inhabited by citizens who never existed in that imaginary "country" is laughable.
Click to expand...

Link?

Why do you post here when you know so little?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.
> 
> The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.
> 
> The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.
Click to expand...


Meanwhile, my relatives in Israel are leading productive lives as doctors, social workers, architects and teachers, while you keep on debating about the 1920's.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.
> 
> The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.
> 
> The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my relatives in Israel are leading productive lives as doctors, social workers, architects and teachers, while you keep on debating about the 1920's.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians who are not under Israel's boot are quite successful.

Nice deflection though.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.
> 
> The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.
> 
> The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my relatives in Israel are leading productive lives as doctors, social workers, architects and teachers, while you keep on debating about the 1920's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians who are not under Israel's boot are quite successful.
> 
> Nice deflection though.
Click to expand...

The Arabs-Moslems can't pay their electric bill in spite of the welfare payments they receive.. 

You have an odd definition of successful.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.
> 
> The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.
> 
> The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my relatives in Israel are leading productive lives as doctors, social workers, architects and teachers, while you keep on debating about the 1920's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians who are not under Israel's boot are quite successful.
> 
> Nice deflection though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs-Moslems can't pay their electric bill in spite of the welfare payments they receive..
> 
> You have an odd definition of successful.
Click to expand...

That's what I said. They are under Israel's boot.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.
> 
> The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.
> 
> The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my relatives in Israel are leading productive lives as doctors, social workers, architects and teachers, while you keep on debating about the 1920's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians who are not under Israel's boot are quite successful.
> 
> Nice deflection though.
Click to expand...


I wasn't really speaking of Palestinians vs. Israelis, but how my relatives in Israel would be surprised about how ppl in America spend their time fixated on them.

Since you mentioned Palestinians though, and how they are supposedly "under the boot of Israel", they could've had complete independence in the year 2000, but instead ruined it with the Second Intifada, which they launched as a response to Ehud Barak's generous offer.  Those suicide bombings scarred many Israelis for life and hardened all their stances, so that now a complete resolution of the conflict is virtually impossible.  They have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.
> 
> The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.
> 
> The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my relatives in Israel are leading productive lives as doctors, social workers, architects and teachers, while you keep on debating about the 1920's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians who are not under Israel's boot are quite successful.
> 
> Nice deflection though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs-Moslems can't pay their electric bill in spite of the welfare payments they receive..
> 
> You have an odd definition of successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I said. They are under Israel's boot.
Click to expand...


Actually, they're under the boot of their own incompetence and allegiance to islamic terrorist franchises.

Are you aware that the islamic terrorist franchise "Hamas" was put into power by Pal'istanians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That division was in 1922. They did not have international borders until 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, if I implied a date --- it would be 1924.  But in reality, the boundaries of which the Mandate for Palestine applied were the same in 1924 as they were in 1922 and the same as far back as 1920 _(with minor adjustments when the administration of the Occupied Enemy Territory ended)_.
> 
> The template on the Mandate for Palestine was drawn up in 1920 at the San Remo Convention.  The Mandate was adopted by the League of Nations on 12 August 1922 and went into effect on 29 September 1923.   It established British authority over a large expanse of the Levant _(the region that comprises all the territory from the Mediterranean in the East to the frontier of Persia in the West)_.   The Mandate also gave Britain the responsibility for creating a Jewish national homeland in the territory.
> 
> What do you have to support your claim?
> 
> The Reminder in Posting #7581 refers to the Treaty of Lausanne concluded in 1923 _(the *treaty* went *into force* on 6 August 1924, when the instruments of ratification *were* officially deposited in Paris)_.  In that Treaty, while the name of Palestine is not specifically mentioned, one of the territories mentioned includes that from the Mediterranean to the frontier of Persia and the frontier of Turkey as described in Article 3.   Essentially, the territory considered covered by the Mandate for Palestine was included in the Article portion of the Levant.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain received a Mandate for Iraq and a Mandate for Palestine that included Transjordan. In article 25 of the Mandate there was a provision to split the Mandate into Transjordan and Palestine. This happened on September 16, 1922 establishing Palestine's final international border.  The Mandate went into effect on 29 September 1923 about 3 months after the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne. Palestine had to exist before the Mandate for Palestine could commence.
> 
> The plan for the Jewish homeland was for immigrating Jew to obtain Palestinians citizenship and live along side of the existing Palestinian citizens. There was no intent in creating a separate Jewish state.
> 
> The creation of Israel was a unilateral military conquest of Palestine that had nothing to do with the Mandate or resolution 181.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my relatives in Israel are leading productive lives as doctors, social workers, architects and teachers, while you keep on debating about the 1920's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians who are not under Israel's boot are quite successful.
> 
> Nice deflection though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't really speaking of Palestinians vs. Israelis, but how my relatives in Israel would be surprised about how ppl in America spend their time fixated on them.
> 
> Since you mentioned Palestinians though, and how they are supposedly "under the boot of Israel", they could've had complete independence in the year 2000, but instead ruined it with the Second Intifada, which they launched as a response to Ehud Barak's generous offer.  Those suicide bombings scarred many Israelis for life and hardened all their stances, so that now a complete resolution of the conflict is virtually impossible.  They have no one to blame but themselves.
Click to expand...




ForeverYoung436 said:


> they could've had complete independence in the year 2000,


Another big, fat Israeli lie.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You  have made these claims, yet have been unable to provide and evidence that can be evaluated and questioned.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> √ I have provided *independent (of Israel) documentation* (Memorandum "A") that defined the territory as a "legal entity;" and that as of 25 February 1948 "Palestine" was a "legal entity" and "not a sovereign state."
> 
> 
> 
> Defined by the same people who prevented Palestinian self-government for three decades. When Britain changed from military occupation to a Mandate, for them, it was merely a name change. They still ruled Palestine with military force. And, none of the provisions in article 22 of the LoN Covenant were followed.
> 
> At that time Britain was handing Palestine over to be a trust territory of the UN. It was a non-self-governing territory. The UN dropped the ball and that transfer never happened.
> 
> Palestine was considered a state all during the Mandate period. A LoN arbitration found that Transjordan and Palestine were newly created states according to post war treaties.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

First, Article 22 wassnever ment as an obligation to the Arab Palestinians.  The Arab Palestinians were were, at the time, the constituantpopulation within the Occupied Enemy Territory. 

Second, within Article 22, there was the embedded: "principle of tutelage"   The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine; but by 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government; which the Arab Palestinians declined.

Third, within Article 22, the threshold was established "until such time as they are able to stand alone."  Not only did the Arab Palestinians not meet that threshold then, but there is a question as to whether they are demonstrating now if they have shown to be a "peace-loving State which accepts the obligations contained in the Charter."​
The Arab Palestinians lost their recognition as a peace-loving entity when "The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out — man, woman, and child."  _(February 1948 even before Israel declared Independence and the Mandate was still applicable.)  _

REMEMBER:  *Palestinian Authority Official Threatens to Obliterate all of Israel* (By Avi Abelow October 16, 2019)

*

*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You  have made these claims, yet have been unable to provide and evidence that can be evaluated and questioned.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> √ I have provided *independent (of Israel) documentation* (Memorandum "A") that defined the territory as a "legal entity;" and that as of 25 February 1948 "Palestine" was a "legal entity" and "not a sovereign state."
> 
> 
> 
> Defined by the same people who prevented Palestinian self-government for three decades. When Britain changed from military occupation to a Mandate, for them, it was merely a name change. They still ruled Palestine with military force. And, none of the provisions in article 22 of the LoN Covenant were followed.
> 
> At that time Britain was handing Palestine over to be a trust territory of the UN. It was a non-self-governing territory. The UN dropped the ball and that transfer never happened.
> 
> Palestine was considered a state all during the Mandate period. A LoN arbitration found that Transjordan and Palestine were newly created states according to post war treaties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, Article 22 wassnever ment as an obligation to the Arab Palestinians.  The Arab Palestinians were were, at the time, the constituantpopulation within the Occupied Enemy Territory.
> 
> Second, within Article 22, there was the embedded: "principle of tutelage"   The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine; but by 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government; which the Arab Palestinians declined.
> 
> Third, within Article 22, the threshold was established "until such time as they are able to stand alone."  Not only did the Arab Palestinians not meet that threshold then, but there is a question as to whether they are demonstrating now if they have shown to be a "peace-loving State which accepts the obligations contained in the Charter."​
> The Arab Palestinians lost their recognition as a peace-loving entity when "The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out — man, woman, and child."  _(February 1948 even before Israel declared Independence and the Mandate was still applicable.)  _
> 
> REMEMBER:  *Palestinian Authority Official Threatens to Obliterate all of Israel* (By Avi Abelow October 16, 2019)
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> First, Article 22 wassnever ment as an obligation to the Arab Palestinians.


The Mandate was to render administrative assist and advise in the best interest of the natives. That never happened.



RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians were were, at the time, the constituantpopulation within the Occupied Enemy Territory.


At that time Palestine was not Occupied Enemy Territory.



RoccoR said:


> Second, within Article 22, there was the embedded: "principle of tutelage" The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine; but by 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government; which the Arab Palestinians declined.


Every offer to the Palestinians was to sign onto being the subordinate class of a foreign settler colonial project. Of course they rejected that.



RoccoR said:


> Third, within Article 22, the threshold was established "until such time as they are able to stand alone."


Every attempt at establishing self governance, Britain would crush. The leaders were in prison, exiled, or killed.



RoccoR said:


> *The Arab Palestinians lost their recognition as a peace-loving entity* when "The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.


Link?

There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.



There was no "country of Pal'istan".

Your dwelling on an imaginary historical (rather, "hystetical") invention of a "country" that never existed is kinda' creepy.

Country of "Pal'istan"?

Link?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.



On the contrary, wouldn't you argue there is a legal obligation for States to refrain from repressing self-determination of peoples and their right to sovereignty and self-government?  

I mean, that IS the entire basis for Palestinian national independence, isn't it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "country of Pal'istan".
> 
> Your dwelling on an imaginary historical (rather, "hystetical") invention of a "country" that never existed is kinda' creepy.
> 
> Country of "Pal'istan"?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.


----------



## Shusha

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, wouldn't you argue there is a legal obligation for States to refrain from repressing self-determination of peoples and their right to sovereignty and self-government?
> 
> I mean, that IS the entire basis for Palestinian national independence, isn't it?
Click to expand...



What's so funny P F Tinmore?  

I'm thinking the funny button is your code word for, "I have no idea how to address this ... so."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, wouldn't you argue there is a legal obligation for States to refrain from repressing self-determination of peoples and their right to sovereignty and self-government?
> 
> I mean, that IS the entire basis for Palestinian national independence, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's so funny P F Tinmore?
> 
> I'm thinking the funny button is your code word for, "I have no idea how to address this ... so."
Click to expand...

No! Your pretzel logic is a hoot.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "country of Pal'istan".
> 
> Your dwelling on an imaginary historical (rather, "hystetical") invention of a "country" that never existed is kinda' creepy.
> 
> Country of "Pal'istan"?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...


Your usual sidestep.

It's comical to watch you Islamo-tap dance around your false claims.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "country of Pal'istan".
> 
> Your dwelling on an imaginary historical (rather, "hystetical") invention of a "country" that never existed is kinda' creepy.
> 
> Country of "Pal'istan"?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual sidestep.
> 
> It's comical to watch you Islamo-tap dance around your false claims.
Click to expand...

*Decisions of international and national tribunals*
The U.S. State Department _Digest of International Law_ says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its _Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions_, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[25]

*State succession*
A legal analysis by the International Court of Justice noted that the Covenant of the League of Nations had provisionally recognized the communities of Palestine as independent nations. The mandate simply marked a transitory period, with the aim and object of leading the mandated territory to become an independent self-governing State.[122] Judge Higgins explained that the Palestinian people are entitled to their territory, to exercise self-determination, and to have their own State."[123]

State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were, at the time, the constituent population within the Occupied Enemy Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> At that time Palestine was not Occupied Enemy Territory.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

OH knock it off.  At any time in the 1920s and 1930s, the Arab Palestinians were either the constituent population within the Occupied Enemy Territory; former enemy operatives; or the first generation of large scale and coordinated Jihadist activity against the British Administration and Jewish Agency Activities  _(ie Izz ad-Din al-Qassam)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, within Article 22, there was the embedded: "principle of tutelage" The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine; but by 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government; which the Arab Palestinians declined.
> 
> 
> 
> Every offer to the Palestinians was to sign onto being the subordinate class of a foreign settler colonial project. Of course they rejected that.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Failure, on the part of the Arab Palestinians, to cooperate changes the expectation of a positive outcome for the Arab Palestinians.  They shot themselves in the foot.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third, within Article 22, the threshold was established "until such time as they are able to stand alone."
> 
> 
> 
> Every attempt at establishing self governance, Britain would crush. The leaders were in prison, exiled, or killed.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

22. Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis.


“The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine, but to proceed in this direction by stages…. It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority. If this worked satisfactorily, the third stage, after a lapse of perhaps same years, would have been a constitution on more democratic lines.”

In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Arab Palestinians lost their recognition as a peace-loving entity* when "The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

It was not their country to make any decision about it.  The Arab Palestinians declined to participate in self-governing institutions.


*

*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "country of Pal'istan".
> 
> Your dwelling on an imaginary historical (rather, "hystetical") invention of a "country" that never existed is kinda' creepy.
> 
> Country of "Pal'istan"?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual sidestep.
> 
> It's comical to watch you Islamo-tap dance around your false claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Decisions of international and national tribunals*
> The U.S. State Department _Digest of International Law_ says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its _Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions_, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[25]
> 
> *State succession*
> A legal analysis by the International Court of Justice noted that the Covenant of the League of Nations had provisionally recognized the communities of Palestine as independent nations. The mandate simply marked a transitory period, with the aim and object of leading the mandated territory to become an independent self-governing State.[122] Judge Higgins explained that the Palestinian people are entitled to their territory, to exercise self-determination, and to have their own State."[123]
> 
> State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


As usual, your nonsense claim to the Treaty of Lausanne inventing a “country of Pal’istan” (W_here Dreams Come True_™️) is shown to be an absurdity.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, wouldn't you argue there is a legal obligation for States to refrain from repressing self-determination of peoples and their right to sovereignty and self-government?
> 
> I mean, that IS the entire basis for Palestinian national independence, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's so funny P F Tinmore?
> 
> I'm thinking the funny button is your code word for, "I have no idea how to address this ... so."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No! Your pretzel logic is a hoot.
Click to expand...



Yeah, yeah.  And you claim self-determination is an inherent right for all peoples.  Oh except the Jewish people.  Because . ...  JOOOOS.

You either believe self-determination is a right or you do not.  You can't have it both ways.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


I haven't seen any affiliation between so called terrorist groups and BDS groups. Where are they or is Israel just shoveling shit?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, wouldn't you argue there is a legal obligation for States to refrain from repressing self-determination of peoples and their right to sovereignty and self-government?
> 
> I mean, that IS the entire basis for Palestinian national independence, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's so funny P F Tinmore?
> 
> I'm thinking the funny button is your code word for, "I have no idea how to address this ... so."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No! Your pretzel logic is a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah.  And you claim self-determination is an inherent right for all peoples.  Oh except the Jewish people.  Because . ...  JOOOOS.
> 
> You either believe self-determination is a right or you do not.  You can't have it both ways.
Click to expand...

You clearly do not understand self determination.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any affiliation between so called terrorist groups and BDS groups. Where are they or is Israel just shoveling shit?
Click to expand...


Indeed, your being in denial is predictable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were, at the time, the constituent population within the Occupied Enemy Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> At that time Palestine was not Occupied Enemy Territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OH knock it off.  At any time in the 1920s and 1930s, the Arab Palestinians were either the constituent population within the Occupied Enemy Territory; former enemy operatives; or the first generation of large scale and coordinated Jihadist activity against the British Administration and Jewish Agency Activities  _(ie Izz ad-Din al-Qassam)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, within Article 22, there was the embedded: "principle of tutelage" The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine; but by 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government; which the Arab Palestinians declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every offer to the Palestinians was to sign onto being the subordinate class of a foreign settler colonial project. Of course they rejected that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Failure, on the part of the Arab Palestinians, to cooperate changes the expectation of a positive outcome for the Arab Palestinians.  They shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third, within Article 22, the threshold was established "until such time as they are able to stand alone."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every attempt at establishing self governance, Britain would crush. The leaders were in prison, exiled, or killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 22. Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis.
> 
> 
> “The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine, but to proceed in this direction by stages…. It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority. If this worked satisfactorily, the third stage, after a lapse of perhaps same years, would have been a constitution on more democratic lines.”
> 
> In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Arab Palestinians lost their recognition as a peace-loving entity* when "The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It was not their country to make any decision about it.  The Arab Palestinians declined to participate in self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> It was not their country to make any decision about it.


Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were, at the time, the constituent population within the Occupied Enemy Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> At that time Palestine was not Occupied Enemy Territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OH knock it off.  At any time in the 1920s and 1930s, the Arab Palestinians were either the constituent population within the Occupied Enemy Territory; former enemy operatives; or the first generation of large scale and coordinated Jihadist activity against the British Administration and Jewish Agency Activities  _(ie Izz ad-Din al-Qassam)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, within Article 22, there was the embedded: "principle of tutelage" The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine; but by 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government; which the Arab Palestinians declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every offer to the Palestinians was to sign onto being the subordinate class of a foreign settler colonial project. Of course they rejected that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Failure, on the part of the Arab Palestinians, to cooperate changes the expectation of a positive outcome for the Arab Palestinians.  They shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third, within Article 22, the threshold was established "until such time as they are able to stand alone."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every attempt at establishing self governance, Britain would crush. The leaders were in prison, exiled, or killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 22. Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis.
> 
> 
> “The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine, but to proceed in this direction by stages…. It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority. If this worked satisfactorily, the third stage, after a lapse of perhaps same years, would have been a constitution on more democratic lines.”
> 
> In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Arab Palestinians lost their recognition as a peace-loving entity* when "The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It was not their country to make any decision about it.  The Arab Palestinians declined to participate in self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not their country to make any decision about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...


You spam many threads with that slogan because you’re unable to respond with a coherent comment.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any affiliation between so called terrorist groups and BDS groups. Where are they or is Israel just shoveling shit?
Click to expand...


Aside from just recently murdering Israeli teen by setting a bomb,
and the 'Hitler Youth Week' on US campuses?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

For a guy that generally makes unsubstantiated claims with virtually no supporting documentation or reliable linkage to pointing in the direction of sources, you have a lot of gile.



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any affiliation between so called terrorist groups and BDS groups. Where are they or is Israel just shoveling shit?
Click to expand...

*(REFERENCE)*

Most intelligence, security and covert police sources and methods are classified.  

•  Israeli Ministry of Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy (MSAPD) Report  •
• MSAPD Report: The Ties Between NGOs promoting BDSand Terrorist Organizations •​*(COMMENT)*

The MSAPD has revealed the deep links between designated terrorist organizations, in particular, Islamic Resistance (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), and key activists in BDS-promoting organizations.  The BDS National Committee is made up of a coalition of 28 Palestinian organizations:

✦  Council of National and Islamic Forces in Palestine, _(AKA Palestinian National and Islamic Forces   (PNIF)_, 
✦  HAMAS, 
✦  PFLP,  
✦  Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ),   
_→ [See Page 92, Appendix C (MSAPD Report) • The Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC)]_.​
I suspect that you "have not seen any affiliation" _(more than 100 links between the terrorist groups HAMAS and the PFLP → with prominent BDS organizations)_ is because you are not looking.

*

*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians were, at the time, the constituent population within the Occupied Enemy Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> At that time Palestine was not Occupied Enemy Territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OH knock it off.  At any time in the 1920s and 1930s, the Arab Palestinians were either the constituent population within the Occupied Enemy Territory; former enemy operatives; or the first generation of large scale and coordinated Jihadist activity against the British Administration and Jewish Agency Activities  _(ie Izz ad-Din al-Qassam)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, within Article 22, there was the embedded: "principle of tutelage" The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine; but by 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government; which the Arab Palestinians declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every offer to the Palestinians was to sign onto being the subordinate class of a foreign settler colonial project. Of course they rejected that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Failure, on the part of the Arab Palestinians, to cooperate changes the expectation of a positive outcome for the Arab Palestinians.  They shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third, within Article 22, the threshold was established "until such time as they are able to stand alone."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every attempt at establishing self governance, Britain would crush. The leaders were in prison, exiled, or killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 22. Later in 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab population of Palestine could be brought into cooperation with the government. The mandatory Power now proposed “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine which will occupy a position exactly analogous to that accorded to the Jewish Agency”. The Arab Agency would have the right to be consulted on all matters relating to immigration, on which it was recognised that “the views of the Arab community were entitled to special consideration”. The Arab leaders declined that this offer on the ground that it would not satisfy the aspirations of the Arab people. They added that, never having recognised the status of the Jewish Agency, they had no desire for the establishment of an Arab Agency on the same basis.
> 
> 
> “The British Government desired to establish a self-government in Palestine, but to proceed in this direction by stages…. It had been announced that the nominated Advisory Council was to be the first stage. The second stage would have been a Legislative Council without an Arab majority. If this worked satisfactorily, the third stage, after a lapse of perhaps same years, would have been a constitution on more democratic lines.”
> 
> In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Arab Palestinians lost their recognition as a peace-loving entity* when "The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> There was no legal obligation for the Palestinians to partition their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It was not their country to make any decision about it.  The Arab Palestinians declined to participate in self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not their country to make any decision about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
Click to expand...


LOL is that all you got Tinmore? 

Rocco dismantles your argument, and you come up with this ? Typical Tinmore !!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> For a guy that generally makes unsubstantiated claims with virtually no supporting documentation or reliable linkage to pointing in the direction of sources, you have a lot of gile.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any affiliation between so called terrorist groups and BDS groups. Where are they or is Israel just shoveling shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> Most intelligence, security and covert police sources and methods are classified.
> 
> •  Israeli Ministry of Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy (MSAPD) Report  •
> • MSAPD Report: The Ties Between NGOs promoting BDSand Terrorist Organizations •​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> The MSAPD has revealed the deep links between designated terrorist organizations, in particular, Islamic Resistance (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), and key activists in BDS-promoting organizations.  The BDS National Committee is made up of a coalition of 28 Palestinian organizations:
> 
> ✦  Council of National and Islamic Forces in Palestine, _(AKA Palestinian National and Islamic Forces   (PNIF)_,
> ✦  HAMAS,
> ✦  PFLP,
> ✦  Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ),
> _→ [See Page 92, Appendix C (MSAPD Report) • The Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC)]_.​
> I suspect that you "have not seen any affiliation" _(more than 100 links between the terrorist groups HAMAS and the PFLP → with prominent BDS organizations)_ is because you are not looking.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I see conjecture, speculation, guilt by association, and a lot of name calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*How did the Israel boycott campaign grow in 2019?*

*




*

The outgoing year saw steadfast growth of the nonviolent
boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign aiming to pressure Israel to respect Palestinian rights.

There were significant BDS victories in 2019 despite accelerated smears, targeted attacks and outright attempts to criminalize the movement.

From the US to Canada to Europe, governments acquiesced to Israel’s years-long drive to conflate Palestinian rights activism with anti-Semitism in order to shut BDS campaigning down.

Investigative reporting in 2019 unmasked Israel’s anti-BDS efforts, exposing the networks of Israeli spies and high-tech surveillance funded and orchestrated by the Israeli Ministry of Strategic Affairs.

That government department is dedicated to a global “war” against BDS and attempts to conceal its involvement using front groups that “do not want to expose their connection with the state.”

In February, exposés in The New Yorker revealed that Psy-Group, a now-defunct Israeli private intelligence firm, was paid to spy on US students and activists engaged in BDS.

How did the Israel boycott campaign grow in 2019?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> *How did the Israel boycott campaign grow in 2019?*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The outgoing year saw steadfast growth of the nonviolent
> boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign aiming to pressure Israel to respect Palestinian rights.
> 
> There were significant BDS victories in 2019 despite accelerated smears, targeted attacks and outright attempts to criminalize the movement.
> 
> From the US to Canada to Europe, governments acquiesced to Israel’s years-long drive to conflate Palestinian rights activism with anti-Semitism in order to shut BDS campaigning down.
> 
> Investigative reporting in 2019 unmasked Israel’s anti-BDS efforts, exposing the networks of Israeli spies and high-tech surveillance funded and orchestrated by the Israeli Ministry of Strategic Affairs.
> 
> That government department is dedicated to a global “war” against BDS and attempts to conceal its involvement using front groups that “do not want to expose their connection with the state.”
> 
> In February, exposés in The New Yorker revealed that Psy-Group, a now-defunct Israeli private intelligence firm, was paid to spy on US students and activists engaged in BDS.
> 
> How did the Israel boycott campaign grow in 2019?


BDS has had -0 effect on Israel.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> For a guy that generally makes unsubstantiated claims with virtually no supporting documentation or reliable linkage to pointing in the direction of sources, you have a lot of gile.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any affiliation between so called terrorist groups and BDS groups. Where are they or is Israel just shoveling shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(REFERENCE)*
> 
> Most intelligence, security and covert police sources and methods are classified.
> 
> •  Israeli Ministry of Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy (MSAPD) Report  •
> • MSAPD Report: The Ties Between NGOs promoting BDSand Terrorist Organizations •​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> The MSAPD has revealed the deep links between designated terrorist organizations, in particular, Islamic Resistance (HAMAS) and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), and key activists in BDS-promoting organizations.  The BDS National Committee is made up of a coalition of 28 Palestinian organizations:
> 
> ✦  Council of National and Islamic Forces in Palestine, _(AKA Palestinian National and Islamic Forces   (PNIF)_,
> ✦  HAMAS,
> ✦  PFLP,
> ✦  Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ),
> _→ [See Page 92, Appendix C (MSAPD Report) • The Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC)]_.​
> I suspect that you "have not seen any affiliation" _(more than 100 links between the terrorist groups HAMAS and the PFLP → with prominent BDS organizations)_ is because you are not looking.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see conjecture, speculation, guilt by association, and a lot of name calling.
Click to expand...


I see someone named Tinmore who can't come up with a rebuttal for the post he just quoted..


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *How did the Israel boycott campaign grow in 2019?*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The outgoing year saw steadfast growth of the nonviolent
> boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign aiming to pressure Israel to respect Palestinian rights.
> 
> There were significant BDS victories in 2019 despite accelerated smears, targeted attacks and outright attempts to criminalize the movement.
> 
> From the US to Canada to Europe, governments acquiesced to Israel’s years-long drive to conflate Palestinian rights activism with anti-Semitism in order to shut BDS campaigning down.
> 
> Investigative reporting in 2019 unmasked Israel’s anti-BDS efforts, exposing the networks of Israeli spies and high-tech surveillance funded and orchestrated by the Israeli Ministry of Strategic Affairs.
> 
> That government department is dedicated to a global “war” against BDS and attempts to conceal its involvement using front groups that “do not want to expose their connection with the state.”
> 
> In February, exposés in The New Yorker revealed that Psy-Group, a now-defunct Israeli private intelligence firm, was paid to spy on US students and activists engaged in BDS.
> 
> How did the Israel boycott campaign grow in 2019?



I mean, do you really think BDS has had an effect, much less a really serious effect, on Israel, the start-up nation?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *How did the Israel boycott campaign grow in 2019?*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The outgoing year saw steadfast growth of the nonviolent
> boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign aiming to pressure Israel to respect Palestinian rights.
> 
> There were significant BDS victories in 2019 despite accelerated smears, targeted attacks and outright attempts to criminalize the movement.
> 
> From the US to Canada to Europe, governments acquiesced to Israel’s years-long drive to conflate Palestinian rights activism with anti-Semitism in order to shut BDS campaigning down.
> 
> Investigative reporting in 2019 unmasked Israel’s anti-BDS efforts, exposing the networks of Israeli spies and high-tech surveillance funded and orchestrated by the Israeli Ministry of Strategic Affairs.
> 
> That government department is dedicated to a global “war” against BDS and attempts to conceal its involvement using front groups that “do not want to expose their connection with the state.”
> 
> In February, exposés in The New Yorker revealed that Psy-Group, a now-defunct Israeli private intelligence firm, was paid to spy on US students and activists engaged in BDS.
> 
> How did the Israel boycott campaign grow in 2019?



It’s pretty clear that BDS is just a fail. 

Hate groups typically have a small, devoted following and the hate group known as Pal’istanian Arabs have had very little affect on the IsraelI economy. 

Israel Economy Facts & Stats

For all the effort folks like you put into hating yourselves and hating each other, you neglect to put any effort into improving your miserable lives. 

What you can’t acknowledge is that Gaza and the West Bank are largely third world tribal rivalries like so much of the Islamic Middle East Hell holes. You want to place blame for your failures and ineptitudes on Israel because you aren’t honest about your lot in life. The societal diseases that afflict so much of the Islamic Middle East have nothing to do with Israel but everything to do with an angry, retrograde politico-religious ideology that has remained static since the 7th century.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[And the number of times Arabs boycotted the Crusaders or the Ottoman Empire for over 800 years.......ZERO ]

The Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions campaign, or BDS, is the most recent iteration of a century-old effort to attack the legitimacy and economic viability of the Jewish state and its precursors. Arabs initiated boycotts of Jewish businesses in the Holy Land in the early 20th century, with the goal of preventing the establishment of a Jewish state. The Arab League declared a comprehensive boycott in 1945, first to reinforce these efforts, then to reverse the outcome of Israel’s War of Independence. In other words, these countries sought the annihilation of the Jewish state.

In pursuit of its boycott, the Arab League sought to leverage the disparity between the size and wealth of its members’ oil-rich markets and the diminutive Israeli economy. The former represented a tantalizing prospect for companies large and small. To access them, however, the Arab League insisted that companies not trade with Israel or even with other companies that did. The boycott forced numerous major corporations to avoid or cut ties with the Jewish state.

American anti-boycott measures and inconsistent enforcement by Arab League member states convinced many companies to reject the boycott. The Arab League boycott lost further steam during the Palestinian-Israeli peace process in the 1990s, which saw the Palestinian Authority officially accept economic relations with Israel. When the peace process unraveled, however, non-governmental organizations (NGOs) revived the boycott.
---------------------------
At the turn of the 20th century, Jews began to flee Europe to escape persecution that would eventually escalate into genocide. Many of them sought refuge in the ancient homeland of the Jewish nation – which the Romans had re-named “Palestine,” and which Great Britain was authorized to administer under a mandate from the League of Nations. Many Arabs, both in Palestine and in neighboring countries founded following the collapse of the Ottoman Empire, opposed Jewish immigration despite the fact that the territory was sparsely populated.

During the Fifth Palestine Arab Congress in 1922, Arab leaders encouraged an official boycott of Jewish businesses, as they would at subsequent conferences. Palestinian groups launched attacks against Jewish businesses and immigration in 1929 and again from 1936-1939 during what later became known as the “Great Revolt.”The Economic War Against the Jews (London: Secker &amp;Warburg, 1978), page 9." title="" aria-describedby="qtip-4" style="margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-left: 0px; color: rgb(70, 122, 169); font-family: "Urwdin Demi";">5 In 1938, Jews in Germany also became the targets of pogroms, violent attacks on Jews and Jewish-owned businesses, known as _Kristallnacht _(“The Night of Broken Glass”) for the smashing of glass windows.The United States Holocaust Memorial Museum, accessed December 19, 2019. (Kristallnacht — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum)" title="" aria-describedby="qtip-5" style="margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-left: 0px; color: rgb(70, 122, 169); font-family: "Urwdin Demi";">6 In 2019, the German parliament passed a resolution charging that the BDS campaign had revived the Nazi motto “Don’t buy from Jews.”The New York Times, May 17, 2019. (German Parliament Deems B.D.S. Movement Anti-Semitic)" title="" aria-describedby="qtip-6" style="margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-left: 0px; color: rgb(70, 122, 169); font-family: "Urwdin Demi";">7

(full article online)

FDD | War by Other Means


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new comprehensive report about the history and current state of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Movement – more commonly referred to as BDS – was released on Monday by the Foundation for Defense of Democracies.

The 44-page monograph, "War By Other Means: A History of Anti-Israel Boycotts, From the Arab League to BDS," by FDD research analyst David May, "details how despite framing itself as a social justice movement, BDS is the most recent iteration of a century-old effort to attack the legitimacy and economic viability of the Jewish state and its precursors," said the Washington, D.C. think tank in a statement.

(full article online)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/01/21/new-report-details-history-and-scope-of-active-bds-movement/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ It is Apartheid, I Say !!!!  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exclusive: German lawyer sues Expedia for denying service to Israeli


----------



## Sixties Fan

SA Jewish Board: Label of ‘kosher cheese’ in cartoon leaves no doubt it targets Jewish people

BDS South Africa posts antisemitic cartoon in response to peace plan


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Israel Bay Bloggers: Terror Supporter Abbas Hamideh's GoFundMe shut down


----------



## Sixties Fan

Intel's Israeli exports soar by 70% to $6.6 billion in 2019


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fizzy water maker SodaStream returns to Super Bowl with ‘water on Mars’ ad


----------



## Sixties Fan

Smartest Kid in the World Wants to Study in Startup Nation!


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  et al,

WOW*!*



Sixties Fan said:


> Intel's Israeli exports soar by 70% to $6.6 billion in 2019


*(COMMENT)*


70%  Just plain → WOW*!*


_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BDS campaign calls on everyone to inflict non-violent measures against Israel, intending to pressure it into compliance with its flawed understanding of international law and human rights. It urges the public, governments, and corporations to end trade with Israel and Israeli companies, as well as to effectively excommunicate Israel and its universities from international communities, by urging UK institutions and others to deny Israelis (and their supporters) any public opportunity to speak — and by opposing any “normalization” between Israelis and people in Europe and around the world.

In the past, the BDS movement has focused on Israeli-owned companies with operations in the disputed territories of Judea and Samaria. In reality, these efforts hurt businesses with factories or farms in the West Bank with a largely Palestinian workforce — and, as a result, end up hurting Palestinians and costing them their jobs. When a SodaStream factory in the West Bank closed, at least 100 Palestinians lost their positions.

Furthermore, the movement may present itself as peaceful, but there have been countless cases of its activists creating hostile and potentially dangerous environments for Jewish people on university campuses. BDS supporters will counter these claims by pointing to the movement’s 2018 Nobel Peace Prize nomination. Yet this nomination means very little. The BDS movement was nominated by Norwegian parliamentarian Bjørnar Moxnes — the chairman of the far-left Red Party, which holds a single seat of 169 in the Norwegian parliament. This nomination is a farce, and means nothing.

(full article online)

The BDS Movement Is Racist and Violent


----------



## Sixties Fan

MLB.com is among the organizations that sponsored ticket sales for Waters’ “This Is Not a Drill” tour, which “was part of an ad buy by AEG/Concerts West for multiple concert tours,” reported The Associated Press

On Saturday, AP reported that “Major League Baseball will not schedule any more advertising on its platforms promoting music artist Roger Waters.”

Prior to the announcement, B’nai B’rith International President Charles O. Kaufman and CEO Daniel S. Mariaschin sent a letter to MLB Commissioner Rob Manfred expressing “deep dismay” at MLB.com’s promotion of pre-sale tickets for the concert tour.

“Waters is an avowed anti-Semite whose views on Jews and Israel far exceed the boundaries of civil discourse,” they charged.

They detailed several examples of the singer’s deplorable behavior, noting that he has “performed while displaying a large inflatable pig prominently marked with a Star of David.”

They also cited his involvement “in the discriminatory, anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement” and noted that he “castigates other musicians for performing in Israel” and has falsely labeled the Jewish State a ‘racist apartheid regime’ while claiming that Israel is guilty of ‘ethnic cleansing.’”

(full article online)

Major League Baseball Benches Rabid Anti-Israel Singer Waters


----------



## Sixties Fan

“We are fulfilling what the Israeli prime minister said when he visited Uganda: Israel is coming back to Africa and Africa is coming back to Israel,” organizers of a massive pro-Israel rally in the city of Mabarara said.

The Ugandan President is reportedly giving serious consideration to relocating its Embassy in Israel to Jerusalem.

(full article online)

WATCH: Ugandan People Support Israel in Droves


----------



## Mindful

Last October, the EU Delegation to Israel published an unusual tender, worth €285,000, soliciting the assistance of local public relations companies in order to “change the negative image” of Europe in Israel.

The proposal cites an EU-commissioned survey which demonstrates the extent of Israeli public mistrust of Europe. According to the survey, 55% see the EU as Israel’s “enemy,” while only 18% identify it as a “friend.” According to the Israeli news outlet ICE, the results of the survey reaffirm negative perceptions toward EU member states on a number of fronts, including their funding to non-governmental organizations (NGOs), claims that the EU supports the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign directly or indirectly, and even accusations that it “supports terror entities indirectly.”

Does the EU hear the Israeli public?


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Iranian, Israeli Judokas Celebrate Friendship With Joint Picture From Paris Grand Slam*



Iranian, Israeli Judokas Celebrate Friendship With Joint Picture From Paris Grand Slam


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UN releases list of companies with ties to illegal Israeli settlements*

The UN Human Rights Council (OHCHR) has released a long-anticipated list of companies that operate in illegal Israeli settlements.

More than 100 companies are listed in the document, including 18 international companies, who are working in settlements across the occupied West Bank and East Jerusalem.

International companies placed in the document include Airbnb, Booking.com, Expedia, JCB, Opodo, TripAdvisor and Motorola Solutions. 

Michelle Bachelet, the UN high commissioner for human rights, said the list was conducted "after an extensive and meticulous review process".

“I am conscious this issue has been and will continue to be, highly contentious,” Bachelet said in a statement.

“However, after an extensive and meticulous review process, we are satisfied this fact-based report reflects the serious consideration that has been given to this unprecedented and highly complex mandate, and that it responds appropriately to the Human Rights Council’s request contained in resolution 31/36.” 

UN releases list of companies with ties to illegal Israeli settlements


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> *UN releases list of companies with ties to illegal Israeli settlements*
> 
> The UN Human Rights Council (OHCHR) has released a long-anticipated list of companies that operate in illegal Israeli settlements.
> 
> More than 100 companies are listed in the document, including 18 international companies, who are working in settlements across the occupied West Bank and East Jerusalem.
> 
> International companies placed in the document include Airbnb, Booking.com, Expedia, JCB, Opodo, TripAdvisor and Motorola Solutions.
> 
> Michelle Bachelet, the UN high commissioner for human rights, said the list was conducted "after an extensive and meticulous review process".
> 
> “I am conscious this issue has been and will continue to be, highly contentious,” Bachelet said in a statement.
> 
> “However, after an extensive and meticulous review process, we are satisfied this fact-based report reflects the serious consideration that has been given to this unprecedented and highly complex mandate, and that it responds appropriately to the Human Rights Council’s request contained in resolution 31/36.”
> 
> UN releases list of companies with ties to illegal Israeli settlements


Still more evidence the UN is not morally competent to deal with issues concerning Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The UN Human Rights Council is frightened of a garage*

The UN Human Rights Council published a blacklist of 112 companies it says are conducting business in West Bank settlements, and it said the companies’ activities “raised particular human rights concerns.”

Needless to say, there is no international law prohibiting companies from doing business in disputed or even "occupied" territories. They do it all the time, all over the world.

The countries that supported the resolution  to create this list includes such shining rights of human rights as Sudan, Kuwait, Venezuela, Algeria, Bahrain, Bolivia, Chad, Cuba, Djibouti, Ecuador, Egypt, and Libya.

One of these evil Jewish human rights violators on the blacklist is Mayer Davidov Garage, which repairs cars and trucks.

One of its garages is in Atarot, and another in Mishor Adumim, which the UN considers "illegally occupied territory."

In 2017, and perhaps still today, the garage hosted a backgammon tournament for Arabs and Jews to help the two communities get to know each other better. Here's a photo of the event.






(full article online)

The UN Human Rights Council is frightened of a garage ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Nations' so-called Human Rights Council on Wednesday released a "database" of 112 companies it says are conducting business beyond the Green Line and whose activities "raise particular human rights concerns."

In doing so, the UNHRC infringed on the human rights of tens of thousands of Israelis and Palestinians who worked together daily on industrial parks and businesses across Judea and Samaria and in dozens of other places across the Jewish people's ancestral homeland.

(full article online)

https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/debunk-the-unhrc-blacklist/


----------



## toomuchtime_

Sixties Fan said:


> The United Nations' so-called Human Rights Council on Wednesday released a "database" of 112 companies it says are conducting business beyond the Green Line and whose activities "raise particular human rights concerns."
> 
> In doing so, the UNHRC infringed on the human rights of tens of thousands of Israelis and Palestinians who worked together daily on industrial parks and businesses across Judea and Samaria and in dozens of other places across the Jewish people's ancestral homeland.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/debunk-the-unhrc-blacklist/


The UNHRC is clearly not morally competent to deal with any issues involving Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

At least six countries have filed amicus briefs to the International Criminal Court asking permission to present legal arguments against the tribunal’s jurisdiction to adjudicate war crime suits against Israel.

They includes Germany, Austria, the Czech Republic, Hungary and Brazil. Channel 12 reported that Uganda was also on the list.
Australia also filed an amicus brief but did not state its position. The Organization of Islamic Cooperation filed a brief on behalf of the Palestinians.

The showing of European support comes as the European Union’s foreign ministers are scheduled to meet on Monday to discuss US President Donald Trump’s peace plan and the possibility of a common position against any Israeli annexation of West Bank settlements. Such action would require consensus and the EU has been divided with respect to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

(full article online)

Six countries to ICC: We are against Israel war-crime lawsuits


----------



## Natural Citizen

Relevant reading...


On Wednesday, Netanyahu's office quoted the PM as saying that _“in recent years, we have promoted laws in most US states, which determine that strong action is to be taken against whoever tries to boycott Israel.”_ 

This came shortly after the UN Human Rights Council released a database of more than 100 companies _“involved in certain activities relating to settlements in the Occupied Palestinian Territory_,_”_ infuriating Israeli officials.

_It was also not for nothing that the American administration has taken this step together with us. In recent years, *we have promoted laws in most US states, which determine that strong action is to be taken against whoever tries to boycott Israel.*

— PM of Israel (@IsraeliPM) February 12, 2020_







Why is the Prime Minister of Israel allowed to promote laws that undermine the First Amendment? Is it because Russia? lol.


----------



## rylah

Natural Citizen said:


> Relevant reading...
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Netanyahu's office quoted the PM as saying that _“in recent years, we have promoted laws in most US states, which determine that strong action is to be taken against whoever tries to boycott Israel.”_
> 
> This came shortly after the UN Human Rights Council released a database of more than 100 companies _“involved in certain activities relating to settlements in the Occupied Palestinian Territory_,_”_ infuriating Israeli officials.
> 
> _It was also not for nothing that the American administration has taken this step together with us. In recent years, *we have promoted laws in most US states, which determine that strong action is to be taken against whoever tries to boycott Israel.*
> 
> — PM of Israel (@IsraeliPM) February 12, 2020_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Prime Minister of Israel allowed to promote laws that undermine the First Amendment? Is it because Russia? lol.



Racist incitement is not protected by the First Amendment.

Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to Palestine - Eretz Israel, and to deny them access
and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations, is an actionable infringement of both international law and *Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution**.*

If anything, PM Netanyahu is demanding to apply an existing US law.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Abby Martin Sues Georgia Over Israel Loyalty Oath Law*

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Abby Martin Sues Georgia Over Israel Loyalty Oath Law*
> 
> **



Committing to oppose discrimination is not loyalty oath.
A person, business can boycott gays from service, and the state can boycott that business.
What that person, business cannot do is involve in promotion of incitement and hostility towards,
in this case an ethnic minority.

She with the CAIR representatives insist on the South Africa blood libel,
further revealing their boycott is based on skin color.

Why should state funds be wasted on promoting any such racist bigotry?


----------



## Sixties Fan

*EU spokespeople or BDS activists.*
Before being an ‘EU spokesperson’ Inas Abu Shirbi spent some time at the Sharek Youth Forum. She was there when Boris Johnson made remarks about BDS during a 2015 trip to Israel. Soon after Boris ridiculed BDS activists, several Palestinian NGOs who had been due to meet Johnson – cancelled – including the Sharek Youth Forum. At the time Abu Shirbi was the public face of the NGO (she even spoke on LBC). In the public statement, the group put out – there is clear and unequivocal support for BDS.





That means at least one of those leading this ‘photo marathon’ is a Palestinian with a history of support for BDS.  We have here a similar issue to the one uncovered at Amnesty International where Amnesty’s ‘Deputy Regional Director turned out to be an obsessive Palestinian activist. Inas Abu Shibri is still active with other Palestinian NGOs – inclduing the pro-BDS ‘Sharek’. How is there not a conflict of interest? When someone references an ‘EU Communications Officer’ – don’t people assume they are from the EU?

Most people never read beyond headlines. Often they tell you all you need to know. Like this headline: that has the EU ‘slamming’ Israel:

(full article online)

Funded by the EU, driven by Palestinians. BDS activism in EU clothing.


----------



## Mindful

*Video: Linda Sarsour warns against “humanizing” Israelis*

Mehdi Hasan nods along as Linda Sarsour warns against "humanizing" Israelis. The dehumanization of opponents is a bright red flag for anyone knowledgeable on extremism.

The Qur’an depicts the Jews as inveterately evil and bent on destroying the well-being of the Muslims. They are the strongest of all people in enmity toward the Muslims (5:82); they fabricate things and falsely ascribe them to Allah.

Video: Linda Sarsour warns against “humanizing” Israelis


----------



## rylah

They say_ 'peaceful movement'_, _'non-violent'_ protest...


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> They say_ 'peaceful movement'_, _'non-violent'_ protest...



What does Tinny have to say about that use of language?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> They say_ 'peaceful movement'_, _'non-violent'_ protest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Tinny have to say about that use of language?
Click to expand...

Have you heard what the Israelis are saying?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> They say_ 'peaceful movement'_, _'non-violent'_ protest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Tinny have to say about that use of language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard what the Israelis are saying?
> 
> I didn't think so.
Click to expand...



Still straining? To convince me of something?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lionel Richie says ‘Hello’ to crowd of adoring Israeli fans


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mondoweiss has another inadvertent great article, about Israel's success in water tech ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Pro Wrestler Wins Universal Title in Saudi Arabia


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Bard students cleared of false anti-Semitism charges*

*



*
*Despite repression by university administrators, student Palestine activists will not be deterred. (Joe Catron)*

Bard College has cleared two students who protested racist speakers last October of false accusations of anti-Semitism.

*Bard students cleared of false anti-Semitism charges*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel advocates lose legal battle over Olympia Food Co-op boycott*

*



*
*The Olympia Food Co-op adopted a boycott of Israeli goods in 2010. (via Rachel Corrie Foundation)*

A near decade-long legal battle over the
Olympia Food Co-op’s decision to boycott Israeli goods has finally been put to rest.

Opponents of Palestinian rights, working in coordination with Israel, lost.

In 2010, the Olympia Food Co-op became the first grocery store in the US to remove Israeli goods from its shelves as part of the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign for Palestinian rights.

Board members like Cox, who supported a measure to ban Israeli products from the store’s shelves, were put through years of litigation by several former Co-op members who worked closely with the Israel advocacy group StandWithUs.

The right-wing Israel lobby group helped secretly plan the lawsuit in coordination with Israeli government officials.

Two years later, an appeals court upheld that judge’s ruling and the plaintiffs were ordered to pay $160,000 in statutory damages – $10,000 to each of the 16 co-op board members – as well as other legal fees.

Israel advocates lose legal battle over Olympia Food Co-op boycott


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
 ⁜→  "P F Tinmore,  et al,

This court did not conclude that the boycott was correct and that the protection of Israeli Borders has anything to do with "apartheid."



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel advocates lose legal battle over Olympia Food Co-op boycott ••• adopted a boycott of Israeli goods in 2010. (via Rachel Corrie Foundation)


*(COMMENT)*

There is no reason to believe that such a legal outcome is evidence that the pro-Olympia Food Co-op boycott is actually a proper course of action.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This court did not conclude that the boycott was correct and that the protection of Israeli Borders has anything to do with "apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel advocates lose legal battle over Olympia Food Co-op boycott ••• adopted a boycott of Israeli goods in 2010. (via Rachel Corrie Foundation)
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no reason to believe that such a legal outcome is evidence that the pro-Olympia Food Co-op boycott is actually a proper course of action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So then, what is a proper course of action?

I await your response.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
 ⁜→  "P F Tinmore,  et al,

The American law does not preclude a boycott against any target of commerce for any reason whatever.  You are allowed to boycott any commercial activity for the use of the color "green" in their store.  It does not mean that the use of the color "green" is wrong or violates any human rights or humanitarian law or precept.  It only means that like-minded people who oppose the use of the color "green" may band together and boycott the user's use of green.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This court did not conclude that the boycott was correct and that the protection of Israeli Borders has anything to do with "apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel advocates lose legal battle over Olympia Food Co-op boycott ••• adopted a boycott of Israeli goods in 2010. (via Rachel Corrie Foundation)
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no reason to believe that such a legal outcome is evidence that the pro-Olympia Food Co-op boycott is a proper course of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, what is a proper course of action?
> 
> I await your response.
Click to expand...


*(COMMENT)*

Just as it is questionable to use a boycott as an economic tool to penalized "yellow" people because they "want to be free," _(a form of racism)_ --- the use of an economic weapon to penalize Jews because they want to use their right to self-determination _(a form of religious discrimination)_ is just as questionable.

Finally, I find it reprehensible for the anti-Israeli movements_ (much like the Arab Palestinians)_ to suggest that a policy or system of maintaining the peace, law, and order should be painted as "apartheid" which are acts committed for establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons _(Israeli's are composed of several racial groups)_ over any other racial group of persons for systematic oppression.  Not once have the Israelis suggested that they want other than peace along with their Independence and territorial integrity; something entirely different from the expression of jihad and armed struggle on the part of the Arab Palestinians.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## LA RAM FAN

damn right boycott Israel,

Israeli snipers brag about shooting and wounding Gaza protesters

anybody who doesnt  after looking at this thread is a sick monster and not a human being.


----------



## toastman

LA RAM FAN said:


> damn right boycott Israel,
> 
> Israeli snipers brag about shooting and wounding Gaza protesters
> 
> anybody who doesnt  after looking at this thread is a sick monster and not a human being.


When Palestinians hand out candy after finding out that Israelis have just been murdered ,‘what would you say to that ?


----------



## Likkmee

toastman said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn right boycott Israel,
> 
> Israeli snipers brag about shooting and wounding Gaza protesters
> 
> anybody who doesnt  after looking at this thread is a sick monster and not a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> When Palestinians hand out candy after finding out that Israelis have just been murdered ,‘what would you say to that ?
Click to expand...

Was it Kosher ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, BDS South Africa—an NGO that enjoys significant influence within the ruling African National Congress—announced that it was adopting a new name, a new logo and a new(ish) mission. Henceforward, the group will be known as “Africa for Palestine.” Its understanding of what constitutes “Palestine” is displayed in its logo, which shows a Palestinian keffiyeh carefully folded into a map of the entire territory between the Mediterranean Sea and the River Jordan.

What’s with the organization’s redefined mission? According to a statement last week from BDS South Africa, the newly branded group—whose acronym, AFP, is suspiciously similar to that of Africans for Peace, a local grassroots group that is firmly opposed to the boycott of Israel—“will seek to build alliances and partnerships across the continent, reinforce direct support to Palestine and assist the Palestinian Diaspora.” The main means of achieving this is through “pushing back against Israel’s creeping infiltration into our continent.”

Leaving aside the “creeping” medieval echoes of this latter statement, one is struck by the sheer resentment underlying it. After the Jewish state developed close economic and political ties during the 1950s with African nations newly liberated from the shackles of European colonialism, Arab pressure forced Israel out of the continent for several decades. During this century, however, a combination of creative Israeli diplomacy, cutting-edge Israeli technology and development expertise, and a new determination among African leaders to set relations with Israel on their own terms (as opposed to those of pan-Arab or pan-Islamic organizations) have brought that period of isolation to a decisive end. The Israeli presence has mushroomed across the continent, and Jerusalem now has full diplomatic relations with 41 of the 44 sub-Saharan states.

(full article online)

‘Rebranding’ BDS on the African continent


----------



## P F Tinmore

More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## member

Hollie said:


>







same-ole, same-ole.....eh?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.



BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. But I guess you can still cling to some hope that one day it might have an effect on Israel


----------



## toastman

Likkmee said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn right boycott Israel,
> 
> Israeli snipers brag about shooting and wounding Gaza protesters
> 
> anybody who doesnt  after looking at this thread is a sick monster and not a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> When Palestinians hand out candy after finding out that Israelis have just been murdered ,‘what would you say to that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it Kosher ?
Click to expand...


Doubt it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. But I guess you can still cling to some hope that one day it might have an effect on Israel
Click to expand...

That's OK. Israel and its toadies can continue to spend hundreds of millions every year to counter something that "is not working."


----------



## DOTR

Its simple really. Israel is an ally of the US and so hateful to the left.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. But I guess you can still cling to some hope that one day it might have an effect on Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK. Israel and its toadies can continue to spend hundreds of millions every year to counter something that "is not working."
Click to expand...


Would you like me to post links that show numbers related to Israels BOOMING economy???
Because I'll be glad to ..


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. But I guess you can still cling to some hope that one day it might have an effect on Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK. Israel and its toadies can continue to spend hundreds of millions every year to counter something that "is not working."
Click to expand...

Why would you not expect Israel to counter propaganda and falsehoods promoted by Arab-Moslem terrorists?









						Israel Economy Facts & Stats
					

Find out how Israel ranks internationally on Economy. Get the facts and compare to other countries!



					www.nationmaster.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Security! Racism! The Wall! Solidarity! Pandemic! Surely one of those keywords or the photo will attract people to listen to yet more rabid hate for Israel!

Here's the description:


> For Israeli Apartheid Week 2020, Rebecca Vilkomersen and Khury Petersen-Smith will explore the concept of security and the racist ways it is deployed, and examine solidarity as a counterpoint. They will discuss the relevance of these concepts during this time of a global pandemic, and share strategies for nonviolent resistance against racism, in keeping with this year’s Israeli Apartheid Week theme, United Against Racism.


The ironies are too many to count. As the entire world tries to secure itself from a deadly virus, BDS wants to argue that security is racism - and the only reason they say that is because Israel emphasizes its security, so it must be wrong.

As a counterpoint, they suggest "solidarity," yet they are against Israel cooperating with Palestinians to fight the pandemic. (You can be sure they won't say a word about how the EU fragmented itself as each member country chose to defend itself rather than the continent.)

(full article online)









						BDS Webinar: "How Do We Keep People Hating Israel During a Worldwide Pandemic When They Are Worried About The Lives Of Their Loved Ones And Themselves?"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Microsoft divests from Israeli surveillance firm
					

AnyVision supplies facial recognition technology to Israel's army, violating Microsoft's ethical principles.




					electronicintifada.net
				




Following sustained pressure by Palestinian rights activists, technology giant Microsoft has announced it is divesting from an Israeli surveillance firm.

AnyVision has been supplying biometric facial recognition technology to Israeli army checkpoints that separate the occupied West Bank from Jerusalem and present-day Israel.

Microsoft said on Friday that as well as divesting from AnyVision, it will now end minority investments in firms that sell facial recognition technology, in order to allow “greater oversight and control over the use of sensitive technologies.”

The corporation’s divestment is “an important victory for tech justice activists and the international community in solidarity with the Palestinian people,” said Lau Barrios of the social justice group MPower Change.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Barghouti made the remarks in a live video on the BDS Arabic Facebook page as part of a webinar on “BDS and Anti-normalization: The most important strategies to fight against the deal of the century, even in the time of COVID-19.”









						BDS founder: If Israel develops coronavirus vaccine you can take it
					

“If Israel finds a cure for cancer, for example, or any other virus, then there is no problem in cooperating with Israel to save millions of lives.”




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*WATCH: Arab Nurse Recites the ‘Four Questions’ for Elderly Jewish Patients in Israel*











						WATCH: Arab Nurse Recites the 'Four Questions' for Elderly Jewish Patients in Israel | United with Israel
					

A glimpse of Israeli society: An Arab nurse comforts elderly Jewish patients who could not enjoy their families on Passover due to the COVID-19 pandemic.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UN’s Human Rights Treaty Body System is predicated on treaty committees adhering to their mandates and promoting compliance with the respective treaties. Oversight mechanisms are needed to safeguard the system. Confidence in these bodies is weakened, as is the rule of law, when NGOs and committee members succeed in convincing committees to improperly exceed their role and allow themselves to be used for narrow and discriminatory political campaigns and agendas.

More broadly, government funders of UN agencies operating in the Palestinian Authority need to reconsider their largesse given that they are being exploited to advance Palestinian rejectionism, economic warfare, and maximalist nationalist goals rather than conflict resolution, human rights, or humanitarian objectives.

(full article online)









						UN Treaty Body Promotes BDS at Urging of Norwegian NGO | United with Israel
					

NGO Monitor has documented the phenomenon of UN treaty bodies that violate their mandates to evaluate state compliance, as part of anti-Israel campaigns.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yet on March 19, when Israel announced it was considering a complete lockdown over coronavirus, BDS South Africa’s founder Mohammed Desai charged Israel with refusing to issue vital life-saving instructions in Arabic to Arabic speaking citizens and residents of the Jewish state.

Desai’s accusation was immediately revealed as false on South African national television by the TV debate’s other guest, Israeli Arab, Yoseph Haddad, who called Desai a “liar”.

Said Hadad:

“As an Arab Israeli, I got the instructions in Arabic; so stop lying!”

He then proceeded to ask the founder of BDS South Africa, who advocates boycotts of Israel whether he would himself boycott Israel in the following scenario:

“Israel today is working on a vaccine for Coronavirus. Should it discover a vaccine, would you use it?”

Mumbling and digressing in trying to dodge the question, Haddad persisted for an answer: “Would you use it – Yes or No. The question is simple.”

The BDS South Africa head refused to answer and then concluded with this disgusting yet revealing comment:  “Israel’s expertise should not be used as an exercise of blackmail.”

He knew he had been exposed as the fraud he is, as is the organisation he founded and heads, and now seeks to re-brand or disguise!

There is also no “disguising” the true Mohammed Desai when one takes a closer at the print on the white T-shirt he wore for this debate on national TV’s prime time:

Beneath the large colorful Google logo, appears the Search Box with Israel typed in and then the question: “Did you mean Palestine?”

For BDS South Africa’s founder – there is no partnership, no coexistence, no Jewish State; there is no Israel!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The anti Jews/Israeli education simply moves on with them from one continent to another ]

“What Carolyn Assaf has shown is the moral rot in higher education nowadays,” CAMERA’s Hali Haber told JNS. “Because of years of anti-Israel propaganda in academia, many ‘progressive’ professors and students are simply unable to see that they often traffic in the ugliest forms of anti-Semitism, every bit as ugly as the hate literature found in far-right circles.”

StandWithUs co-founder and CEO Roz Rothstein told JNS, that “sharing such a viciously anti-Semitic video should have disqualified anyone running for office, especially when the position involves representing Jewish students. This candidate previously posted imagery that glorifies gun violence, which is equally disturbing. There should be no place on campus for the promotion of violence and hate.”

Already, the elected president of the Rutgers-Newark student government, Dylan Terpstra, was endorsed by the school’s chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine, which stated on Instagram, “Aside from all the important issues Dylan plans to address, he has showed immense concern for the Palestinian cause, and we believe that he will use his platform to further work on Rutgers-Newark’s BDS referendum and support our ongoing Justice for Palestine mission.”

(full article online)









						Rutgers University Student Leader Foments Anti-Semitism Online | United with Israel
					

The vice president of Rutgers University's student government was recently exposed for posting anti-Israel and anti-Semitic content on social media.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Who Profits" and BDSers give a lesson in how to create anti-Israel propaganda out of COVID-19
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. But I guess you can still cling to some hope that one day it might have an effect on Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK. Israel and its toadies can continue to spend hundreds of millions every year to counter something that "is not working."
Click to expand...


How's that boycott coming along, Tinmore?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course there's a difference between Nazis and BDSers (poster)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gazans are sure not boycotting Israeli products
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On April 20, 2020, the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC) published a “fact sheet” titled “Coronavirus under Israeli Apartheid.” The document promotes numerous allegations originating with Israeli and Palestinian non-governmental organizations (NGOs), which, since their original publication, have been removed, have been proven false, or are simply outdated. This failure to utilize factual and accurate information and make reasonable policy recommendations demonstrates that the purpose of this document is to demonize Israel and not to advocate for Palestinian health.

A core component of the “fact sheet” is the intersectional claim that Israeli policies “embody” something called “#CoronaRacism,” drawing false parallels between Palestinians and minority communities in the US and the UK. BNC also negates the responsibility of Palestinian actors for healthcare and ignores the diversion of resources by Hamas and other actors to weapons, tunnels, and terror, instead of public infrastructure in Gaza. 

Distortions in the document include: 

(full article online)









						BDS Group Makes a Mockery of Global Pandemic » ngomonitor
					

On April 20, 2020, the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC) published a “fact sheet” that promotes numerous allegations originating with Israeli and Palestinian NGOs which have been proven false, or are simply outdated.




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli mother posts on her Facebook page a photo of Muslim-Israeli and Jewish-Israeli healthcare professionals dancing together at a Hadassah Hospital staff function and writes the caption, “How dare anyone call my country an apartheid state? If Jews are so horrible to Muslims, why do they work here, send their children to Israeli schools and dance with us? These Muslims are happy and thriving in Israel.”

Indeed, a new poll by the Jewish People Policy Institute provides proof that most non-Jewish Israelis identify with Israel—not the Palestinians—and are content living there. Here are some facts:

• A massive majority—85%—of non-Jews in Israel feel _comfortable_ being themselves in Israel

• Fully 23% of non-Jews in Israel identify as _Israeli_ (up from 5% in 2019), and 51% identify as _Arab Israeli_ (up from 48% last year)—that’s 74% who have a positive Israeli identity.

• A paltry 7% of non-Jews in Israel identify as _Palestinian_ —down from 18% just last year.

• Some 91% of non-Jews _disagree_ that to be a “real Israeli,” you must be Jewish

If Arab Israelis are increasingly assuming an Israeli identity, how can proponents of BDS accuse Israel of being an apartheid state?

First, the Israel haters _don’t _say that the Arab Israelis are second-class citizens—because that’s indisputably false.

Rather, it’s because, strangely, instead of supporting the right (and responsibility) of the Palestinian people to determine their own destiny, the BDS crowd holds Israel responsible for Palestinian destiny.

(full article online)









						Despite vicious attacks on Israel by the media, the U.N. and Islamists, we continue to win!
					

What apartheid? Israeli Arabs reject Palestinian identity—and overwhelmingly identify as Israelis An Israeli mother posts on her Facebook page a photo of Muslim-Israeli and Jewish-Israeli healthcare professionals dancing together at a Hadassah Hospital staff function and writes the caption, “How...




					www.factsandlogic.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. But I guess you can still cling to some hope that one day it might have an effect on Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK. Israel and its toadies can continue to spend hundreds of millions every year to counter something that "is not working."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's that boycott coming along, Tinmore?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. But I guess you can still cling to some hope that one day it might have an effect on Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK. Israel and its toadies can continue to spend hundreds of millions every year to counter something that "is not working."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's that boycott coming along, Tinmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We who?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More and more people embrace #BDS because it is the right choice for those who believe in justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. But I guess you can still cling to some hope that one day it might have an effect on Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK. Israel and its toadies can continue to spend hundreds of millions every year to counter something that "is not working."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's that boycott coming along, Tinmore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We who?
Click to expand...

PSC, Palestine Solidarity Campaign.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Historically the word "normalization" has been considered the worst epithet an Arab could accuse another of, but that word has lost its sting for Arabs who actually don't see anything wrong with treating Israel like a normal state. So BDS needed to up the ante to "treachery."

Because broadcasting a TV series that is sympathetic to Jews is the worst!

Of course, in the case of Umm Haroun, in which Israel is hardly mentioned, BDS cannot look antisemitic. So they found one scene where Israel is mentioned - where the main character hears about the birth of Israel on Arab radio - and pretend that this is really the issue they have a problem with, not the sympathetic portrayal of Jews.

Gaza media is a little more honest. They admit that they hate Umm Haroun not because of this snippet of a radio broadcast, but because the series is "adopting the Zionist-Israeli narrative of the injustice of the Jews in the Arab countries before and after the establishment of the state of "Israel"... which holds Arabs responsible for "Jewish refugees" from the Arab countries, and alleging that their emigration from the Arab countries was due to the Arab persecution of them because they are Jews."

(full article )









						Arabs and BDS go full crazy over Ramadan TV series: "Not just normalization, but treachery!"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Imagine. "Jewish Voice for Peace" hates Israel SO MUCH that they would rather not see Israel come up with tools to fight the pandemic. They would never use such "dirty tech" even if it can save their lives. Now, that's conviction!

But wait...what's this? They tweeted their principled message from their iPhone.

Apple's iPhone is partially designed and assembled in Israel, by Israelis who have been in - gasp! - the IDF!

But JVP, like all hypocrites, tell everyone else what moral standards they need to live up to. Just like the BDSers who use Israel's Wix to design their webpages, Just like the (supposed) founder of BDS going to Tel Aviv University.

Their pretense of morality is for others, not for them, if it inconveniences their lives at all. That'a why they make a big deal over boycotting Sabra hummus and Caterpillar tractors and high end linens - because those are easy to boycott without any sacrifice.

(full article online)









						"Jewish Voice for Peace" calls Israeli innovation "dirty tech" - while tweeting from an iPhone partially designed and built in Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

The southern Austrian state has passed a resolution condemning BDS.
"The parliament is committed to resolutely combating every form of antisemitism."


----------



## Juicin

rylah said:


> The southern Austrian state has passed a resolution condemning BDS.
> "The parliament is committed to resolutely combating every form of antisemitism."



I wonder how much the jews in austria had to pay for that or if it was just pure guilt

hahaha


----------



## rylah

Juicin said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The southern Austrian state has passed a resolution condemning BDS.
> "The parliament is committed to resolutely combating every form of antisemitism."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much the jews in austria had to pay for that or if it was just pure guilt
> 
> hahaha
Click to expand...

Meanwhile...
In the not-too-distant future in Europe.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## Sixties Fan

Naftali Bennett silences Palestinian Arab activist with one question
					

The perfect response.




					israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Naftali Bennett silences Palestinian Arab activist with one question
					

The perfect response.




					israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The boycott bill is in response to a Palestinian-led boycott movement against Israel.

The BDS movement promotes boycotts, divestment and sanctions of Israeli institutions and businesses in what it says is a nonviolent campaign against Israeli abuses against Palestinians. Israel says the campaign masks a deeper goal of delegitimizing and even destroying the country.

The Missouri bill would require companies to sign a contract pledging not to boycott Israel in order to do business with Missouri. It wouldn't apply to contracts worth less than $100,000 or companies with fewer than 10 employees.

At least 27 other states have passed similar policies, according to the National Conference of State Legislatures.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/05/15/missouri-lawmakers-pass-bill-against-boycotting-israel/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The boycott bill is in response to a Palestinian-led boycott movement against Israel.
> 
> The BDS movement promotes boycotts, divestment and sanctions of Israeli institutions and businesses in what it says is a nonviolent campaign against Israeli abuses against Palestinians. Israel says the campaign masks a deeper goal of delegitimizing and even destroying the country.
> 
> The Missouri bill would require companies to sign a contract pledging not to boycott Israel in order to do business with Missouri. It wouldn't apply to contracts worth less than $100,000 or companies with fewer than 10 employees.
> 
> At least 27 other states have passed similar policies, according to the National Conference of State Legislatures.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/05/15/missouri-lawmakers-pass-bill-against-boycotting-israel/


Several of these unconstitutional laws have already bit the dust in the courts.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of the laceration of Israel there is no end. The most recent contributor to this favored pastime is Noura Erakat, a Rutgers University professor and human rights attorney. Her impeccable left-wing credentials include legal advocacy for the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement and the US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation.

Her new book, Justice For Some, is an attempt to implant her political bias within a scholarly framework of Israeli “colonial domination” based on “racial and ethnic discrimination” as the Jewish state becomes “a de jure apartheid regime.” Why go any further with a diatribe that embraces every current cliché about a malevolent Jewish state? Because it exposes, if inadvertently, the politicized distortions about Israel that currently pass for academic scholarship.

(full article online)









						One Professor’s Anti-Israel Fantasy
					

Palestinians gather as tear gas is fired by Israeli forces during a protest marking Land Day and the first anniversary …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Of the laceration of Israel there is no end. The most recent contributor to this favored pastime is Noura Erakat, a Rutgers University professor and human rights attorney. Her impeccable left-wing credentials include legal advocacy for the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement and the US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation.
> 
> Her new book, Justice For Some, is an attempt to implant her political bias within a scholarly framework of Israeli “colonial domination” based on “racial and ethnic discrimination” as the Jewish state becomes “a de jure apartheid regime.” Why go any further with a diatribe that embraces every current cliché about a malevolent Jewish state? Because it exposes, if inadvertently, the politicized distortions about Israel that currently pass for academic scholarship.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Professor’s Anti-Israel Fantasy
> 
> 
> Palestinians gather as tear gas is fired by Israeli forces during a protest marking Land Day and the first anniversary …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Noura Erakat is a very interesting and misunderstood person.

*Noura Erakat on her new book Justice for Some

*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the laceration of Israel there is no end. The most recent contributor to this favored pastime is Noura Erakat, a Rutgers University professor and human rights attorney. Her impeccable left-wing credentials include legal advocacy for the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement and the US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation.
> 
> Her new book, Justice For Some, is an attempt to implant her political bias within a scholarly framework of Israeli “colonial domination” based on “racial and ethnic discrimination” as the Jewish state becomes “a de jure apartheid regime.” Why go any further with a diatribe that embraces every current cliché about a malevolent Jewish state? Because it exposes, if inadvertently, the politicized distortions about Israel that currently pass for academic scholarship.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Professor’s Anti-Israel Fantasy
> 
> 
> Palestinians gather as tear gas is fired by Israeli forces during a protest marking Land Day and the first anniversary …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noura Erakat is a very interesting and misunderstood person.
> 
> *Noura Erakat on her new book Justice for Some
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Misunderstood in what way?

She's a niece of a Palestinian oligarch sitting in the govt,
sent her to the US to enjoy all the luxury a yearly
UNRWA budget can allow the princess.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the laceration of Israel there is no end. The most recent contributor to this favored pastime is Noura Erakat, a Rutgers University professor and human rights attorney. Her impeccable left-wing credentials include legal advocacy for the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement and the US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation.
> 
> Her new book, Justice For Some, is an attempt to implant her political bias within a scholarly framework of Israeli “colonial domination” based on “racial and ethnic discrimination” as the Jewish state becomes “a de jure apartheid regime.” Why go any further with a diatribe that embraces every current cliché about a malevolent Jewish state? Because it exposes, if inadvertently, the politicized distortions about Israel that currently pass for academic scholarship.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Professor’s Anti-Israel Fantasy
> 
> 
> Palestinians gather as tear gas is fired by Israeli forces during a protest marking Land Day and the first anniversary …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noura Erakat is a very interesting and misunderstood person.
> 
> *Noura Erakat on her new book Justice for Some
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misunderstood in what way?
> 
> She's a niece of a Palestinian oligarch sitting in the govt,
> sent her to the US to enjoy all the luxury a yearly
> UNRWA budget can allow a princess.
Click to expand...

OK, but they have vastly different philosophies. You should check her out before rendering judgment.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the laceration of Israel there is no end. The most recent contributor to this favored pastime is Noura Erakat, a Rutgers University professor and human rights attorney. Her impeccable left-wing credentials include legal advocacy for the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement and the US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation.
> 
> Her new book, Justice For Some, is an attempt to implant her political bias within a scholarly framework of Israeli “colonial domination” based on “racial and ethnic discrimination” as the Jewish state becomes “a de jure apartheid regime.” Why go any further with a diatribe that embraces every current cliché about a malevolent Jewish state? Because it exposes, if inadvertently, the politicized distortions about Israel that currently pass for academic scholarship.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Professor’s Anti-Israel Fantasy
> 
> 
> Palestinians gather as tear gas is fired by Israeli forces during a protest marking Land Day and the first anniversary …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noura Erakat is a very interesting and misunderstood person.
> 
> *Noura Erakat on her new book Justice for Some
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misunderstood in what way?
> 
> She's a niece of a Palestinian oligarch sitting in the govt,
> sent her to the US to enjoy all the luxury a yearly
> UNRWA budget can allow a princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but they have vastly different philosophies. You should check her out before rendering judgment.
Click to expand...


Judgement?
I'm just pointing to facts.

Watched her several times preaching to the choir.
No wonder she evades any opportunity of a serious debate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the laceration of Israel there is no end. The most recent contributor to this favored pastime is Noura Erakat, a Rutgers University professor and human rights attorney. Her impeccable left-wing credentials include legal advocacy for the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement and the US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation.
> 
> Her new book, Justice For Some, is an attempt to implant her political bias within a scholarly framework of Israeli “colonial domination” based on “racial and ethnic discrimination” as the Jewish state becomes “a de jure apartheid regime.” Why go any further with a diatribe that embraces every current cliché about a malevolent Jewish state? Because it exposes, if inadvertently, the politicized distortions about Israel that currently pass for academic scholarship.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Professor’s Anti-Israel Fantasy
> 
> 
> Palestinians gather as tear gas is fired by Israeli forces during a protest marking Land Day and the first anniversary …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noura Erakat is a very interesting and misunderstood person.
> 
> *Noura Erakat on her new book Justice for Some
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misunderstood in what way?
> 
> She's a niece of a Palestinian oligarch sitting in the govt,
> sent her to the US to enjoy all the luxury a yearly
> UNRWA budget can allow a princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but they have vastly different philosophies. You should check her out before rendering judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judgement?
> I'm just pointing to facts.
> 
> Watched her several times preaching to the choir.
> No wonder she evades any opportunity of a serious debate.
Click to expand...

I don't know if you watched this video or not. (probably not) If I can bring to your attention to the segments that start @ 114:30 and 122:00 then we can discuss.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  As we were just speaking of *Noura Erakat*, a Law School Grad, she already knows what the international law says on the topic. Israel is not an "Apartheid State." Not only does in not meet the elements that makes-up the offense, but it doesn't fall under the ancillary rights.



			
				 post: 24670066 said:
			
		

> The Gaza Strip is FREE.


*(COMMENT)*
One of the most outstanding complaints made by Arab Palestinians is (what they call) the "Apartheid Wall."  In fact they apply the complaint to any border barrier.

​
Article 12    International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights,   first Optional Protocol or the   second Optional Protocol​
1. Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.​
•  Who is lawfully within the territory?​•  Who is unlawfully in the territory?​​Well, the Arab Palestinians have the right to liberty of movement In the Gaza Strip and Jerusalem with the freedom to choose his residence.  The Arab Palestinian has the right to liberty of movement and, except as agreed upon regarding Area "C," freedom to choose his residence.

Once you start to alter the Article in the law, you begin to support all sorts of violence and unravel peace and stability.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  When we say Illegitimate, which is what Ms *Noura Erakat* is driving towards in your noted segment, something that is somehow "improper or outside the acceptable protocol." When we talk about Legitimacy, we are talking about "lawfulness." When she says that we are challenging Israel's legitimacy, she is in effect, challenging in an entirely different way from the rather innocent-sounding proposition she expresses.



P F Tinmore said:


> I don't know if you watched this video or not. (probably not) If I can bring to your attention to the segments that start @ 114:30 and 122:00 then we can discuss.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, of course, the Arab Palestinians want to change the narrative → turning it in their favor.  In any argument, that is a legitimate strategy.  But in every strategy to reshape the narrative, there is something the orator is trying to hide from view.  And no matter how eloquent and skilled public speaker _(for which legal eagles are all about)_, you cannot hide the simple fact that the Arab Palestinians never once, in the last thirty years, tried to use the peaceful conflict resolution processes.  Instead, their official policy has been reiterated over and over again: 

◈  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.​◈  There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad.​
They are hiding the fact that Hostile Arab Palestinians have a distinct history of criminal activity and pattern of deadly hostile behaviors that have perpetuated the conflict to the point that it might have hit its terminal velocity _(irrecoverable)_. Not only are the Arab Palestinian advocates trying to sugarcoat the fact that the Arab Palestinians have been kidnappers and murders, suicide bombers, aircraft hijackers, pirates aboard MS _Achille Lauro,_ indiscriminate rocket launchers, and those that set aloft incendiary devices; BUT in recent month, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have called upon Arab Palestinians to again start a campaign of bombings.

No matter how reasonable Ms Erakat sounds, the word of mouth out of the Arab Palestinians is a call for violence and the removal of all Jews from their area of control.  







Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  When we say Illegitimate, which is what Ms *Noura Erakat* is driving towards in your noted segment, something that is somehow "improper or outside the acceptable protocol." When we talk about Legitimacy, we are talking about "lawfulness." When she says that we are challenging Israel's legitimacy, she is in effect, challenging in an entirely different way from the rather innocent-sounding proposition she expresses.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you watched this video or not. (probably not) If I can bring to your attention to the segments that start @ 114:30 and 122:00 then we can discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, of course, the Arab Palestinians want to change the narrative → turning it in their favor.  In any argument, that is a legitimate strategy.  But in every strategy to reshape the narrative, there is something the orator is trying to hide from view.  And no matter how eloquent and skilled public speaker _(for which legal eagles are all about)_, you cannot hide the simple fact that the Arab Palestinians never once, in the last thirty years, tried to use the peaceful conflict resolution processes.  Instead, their official policy has been reiterated over and over again:
> 
> ◈  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.​◈  There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad.​
> They are hiding the fact that Hostile Arab Palestinians have a distinct history of criminal activity and pattern of deadly hostile behaviors that have perpetuated the conflict to the point that it might have hit its terminal velocity _(irrecoverable)_. Not only are the Arab Palestinian advocates trying to sugarcoat the fact that the Arab Palestinians have been kidnappers and murders, suicide bombers, aircraft hijackers, pirates aboard MS _Achille Lauro,_ indiscriminate rocket launchers, and those that set aloft incendiary devices; BUT in recent month, the Hostile Arab Palestinians have called upon Arab Palestinians to again start a campaign of bombings.
> 
> No matter how reasonable Ms Erakat sounds, the word of mouth out of the Arab Palestinians is a call for violence and the removal of all Jews from their area of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are a hoot, Rocco. Where do you get this shit?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the laceration of Israel there is no end. The most recent contributor to this favored pastime is Noura Erakat, a Rutgers University professor and human rights attorney. Her impeccable left-wing credentials include legal advocacy for the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement and the US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation.
> 
> Her new book, Justice For Some, is an attempt to implant her political bias within a scholarly framework of Israeli “colonial domination” based on “racial and ethnic discrimination” as the Jewish state becomes “a de jure apartheid regime.” Why go any further with a diatribe that embraces every current cliché about a malevolent Jewish state? Because it exposes, if inadvertently, the politicized distortions about Israel that currently pass for academic scholarship.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Professor’s Anti-Israel Fantasy
> 
> 
> Palestinians gather as tear gas is fired by Israeli forces during a protest marking Land Day and the first anniversary …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noura Erakat is a very interesting and misunderstood person.
> 
> *Noura Erakat on her new book Justice for Some
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misunderstood in what way?
> 
> She's a niece of a Palestinian oligarch sitting in the govt,
> sent her to the US to enjoy all the luxury a yearly
> UNRWA budget can allow a princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but they have vastly different philosophies. You should check her out before rendering judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judgement?
> I'm just pointing to facts.
> 
> Watched her several times preaching to the choir.
> No wonder she evades any opportunity of a serious debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you watched this video or not. (probably not) If I can bring to your attention to the segments that start @ 114:30 and 122:00 then we can discuss.
Click to expand...


Well this is just the kind of lack self awareness that I was pointing to.

1. She says that the mythology of the land was meant to erase them,
but there was no Arab Palestinians 2000 years ago, those are not mentioned anywhere.
What is interesting, is that the same mythology is as well a part of the culture of her people.

2. She says BDS is effective not because of economic results, but in the ability to drive large numbers of people that opens a space to de-ligitimize Israel. But then she reveals BDS has no constructive plan, and that it's essentially meant to detract from questions about the culture of suicide bombing.

3. This one I liked most - she says can imagine "Jews belonging to the land, and be there".
which already reveals the real attitude that initiated the conflict. And continues with: "but not as masters", which is ironic since this is exactly what Arabs demand, over the entire middle east. Not a good explanation why her denial of self determination for Jews, is not pure racism.

But I wouldn't expect a different rhetoric form a clan princess, who's ancestors' main subject of occupation under the Caliphate rule was racket of pilgrims on the roads.

This is what I'm referring to - total lack of self awareness.
She doesn't get it that Jews have a fresh memory of the Muslim feudal rule.
And this is exactly whom the BDS is feeding - the oligarch clans that today capitalize on the suffering of all involved, to keep that bourgeois status these families received from the sultanate of the Ottoman Caliphate.

What point did you want to discuss?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Jerusalem said Wednesday it has seen a huge increase in the number of Iranians asking Israel for help as that country suffers from the brutal regime and the ravages of the coronavirus pandemic.

“Thousands of people are asking to come to Israel for medical assistance or to emigrate,” Yiftah Curiel, head of Digital Diplomacy at the Foreign Ministry, told the Jerusalem Post.

“There are lots of Iranians in Iran and in the diaspora who support Israel, reject the regime and want to see a different future between the two countries,” Curiel said.

(full article online)









						Thousands of Iranians Seek Asylum - in Israel! | United with Israel
					

Caught between an oppressive regime and the raging coronavirus pandemic, Israel's Foreign Ministry says thousands of Iranians say they want to escape to Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC

Can’t actually boycott Israel.

Execs from Facebook, Google, & Microsoft Explain Why They Use Israel For Their R&D...

Execs from Facebook, Google, and Microsoft explain why they use Israel for their R&D


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Palestinian activist: Anti-Israel BDS is "bulls***"*

Igal Hecht of TheRebel.Media presents part 2 of his interview with Palestinian human rights advocate, Bassem Eid, where the focus is on the anti-semitic BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions) movement.

 Eid sets the record straight about the use of the word "apartheid" to describe Israel saying that those who make this claim are essentially anti-semitic. 

He also explains why BDS actually only hurts the Palestinians they claim to care about.
You don't want to miss this very illuminating discussion.


----------



## MartyNYC

Can’t actually boycott Israel.

Google CEO: Israel Second Only To Silicon Valley 
Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the laceration of Israel there is no end. The most recent contributor to this favored pastime is Noura Erakat, a Rutgers University professor and human rights attorney. Her impeccable left-wing credentials include legal advocacy for the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement and the US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation.
> 
> Her new book, Justice For Some, is an attempt to implant her political bias within a scholarly framework of Israeli “colonial domination” based on “racial and ethnic discrimination” as the Jewish state becomes “a de jure apartheid regime.” Why go any further with a diatribe that embraces every current cliché about a malevolent Jewish state? Because it exposes, if inadvertently, the politicized distortions about Israel that currently pass for academic scholarship.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Professor’s Anti-Israel Fantasy
> 
> 
> Palestinians gather as tear gas is fired by Israeli forces during a protest marking Land Day and the first anniversary …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noura Erakat is a very interesting and misunderstood person.
> 
> *Noura Erakat on her new book Justice for Some
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misunderstood in what way?
> 
> She's a niece of a Palestinian oligarch sitting in the govt,
> sent her to the US to enjoy all the luxury a yearly
> UNRWA budget can allow a princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but they have vastly different philosophies. You should check her out before rendering judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judgement?
> I'm just pointing to facts.
> 
> Watched her several times preaching to the choir.
> No wonder she evades any opportunity of a serious debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you watched this video or not. (probably not) If I can bring to your attention to the segments that start @ 114:30 and 122:00 then we can discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well this is just the kind of lack self awareness that I was pointing to.
> 
> 1. She says that the mythology of the land was meant to erase them,
> but there was no Arab Palestinians 2000 years ago, those are not mentioned anywhere.
> What is interesting, is that the same mythology is as well a part of the culture of her people.
> 
> 2. She says BDS is effective not because of economic results, but in the ability to drive large numbers of people that opens a space to de-ligitimize Israel. But then she reveals BDS has no constructive plan, and that it's essentially meant to detract from questions about the culture of suicide bombing.
> 
> 3. This one I liked most - she says can imagine "Jews belonging to the land, and be there".
> which already reveals the real attitude that initiated the conflict. And continues with: "but not as masters", which is ironic since this is exactly what Arabs demand, over the entire middle east. Not a good explanation why her denial of self determination for Jews, is not pure racism.
> 
> But I wouldn't expect a different rhetoric form a clan princess, who's ancestors' main subject of occupation under the Caliphate rule was racket of pilgrims on the roads.
> 
> This is what I'm referring to - total lack of self awareness.
> She doesn't get it that Jews have a fresh memory of the Muslim feudal rule.
> And this is exactly whom the BDS is feeding - the oligarch clans that today capitalize on the suffering of all involved, to keep that bourgeois status these families received from the sultanate of the Ottoman Caliphate.
> 
> What point did you want to discuss?
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> What point did you want to discuss?


Yes. Why are you so misinformed? You have a very biased opinion of Noura Erakat and Palestinians in general. You just don't know them.


----------



## MartyNYC

Can’t actually boycott Israel.

Wall Street Journal: “Israel Where Technology Keeps Booming”

“Google, Cisco, Microsoft, Intel, eBay...” says an eBay executive...”The best-kept secret is we all live and die by the work of our Israeli teams.”

“There are more innovative ideas coming from Israel than from Silicon Valley.”


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Yes. Why are you so misinformed? You have a very biased opinion of Noura Erakat and Palestinians in general. You just don't know them.



I'm not misinformed, I live with them, speak their language, know them closer you ever will.
Hey, by some of you BDS-hole's definitions I'm even considered a Palestinian myself.


So you had no actual point to discuss the previous time about your video,
and just randomly dump them around to evade inconvenient facts?


----------



## MartyNYC

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why are you so misinformed? You have a very biased opinion of Noura Erakat and Palestinians in general. You just don't know them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you had no actual point to discuss the previous time?
> 
> I'm not misinformed, I know them much better than anyone on this forum.
> Hey, by some of BDS-hole's definitions I'm even considered a Palestinian myself.
> 
> Do you yourself even watch these videos,
> or just dump them around randomly to evade inconvenient facts?
Click to expand...


After 58,000 posts over the course of 11+ years, nobody else has figured out he’s a troll?


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Law bars ‘any cooperation’ with Zionists, including ‘hardware and software.’ So no computers, internet or cellphones; exports stalled; healthcare hobbled; and no BMW for Khamenei*

(full article online)









						Iran has banned all use of Israeli tech. Really? That would set it back 50 years
					

New law bars cooperation with Zionists, including 'hardware and software,' as crime against God. So, no computers, internet, cellphones; healthcare ravaged; and no BMW for Khamenei




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Effort to blame BDS for anti-Semitism thwarted by facts
					

ADL report explodes Israel lobby claim of rampant campus anti-Semitism.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## MartyNYC

Can’t actually boycott Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Today*: The largest part of this program details some of the successes of Shurat Hadin, their extraordinary work as discussed in their annual conference attended by former Commonwealth Prime Ministers, former US Senators, Israeli Ministers, world renowned international lawyers and military leaders *with several extracts from the speeches*.

(ful article online)









						Special: A peek behind the scenes of the BDS war
					

How Nitsana Darshan-Leitner and Shurat Hadin successfully fight BDS.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Each year, the Islamic Human Rights Commission (IHRC) are given permission to hold a radical Islamist event calling for the destruction of Israel as they wave their flags through the streets of London. They play a game in which they wave their extremism in our faces and laugh at the foolishness of those that permit them to recruit on our streets.

It is a pro-Hezbollah, radical Islamist event, that until the terrorist organisation was proscribed in the UK, would regularly see the flag of Hezbollah proudly on display.

Al Quds 2020 was different because it was online. There were no police to monitor their words. Instead the IHRC were allowed to invite whomever they liked and freely speak their mind. Before any British Government official ever gives these terrorist supporters another chance to walk through London – they should be forced to watch this event.

*The IHRC video you have to see*

According to his introduction, Mohammad Al Asi has been banned from the UK because of his extremism. During his speech Al Asi spoke about the fact that most Jews would need to be ethnically cleansed after the resistance successfully destroys Israel. Bringing back shadows of the Holocaust, Al Asi mentioned the need to ‘separate’ the Jews into groups – those that might be allowed to stay, and those that would need to be forced (violently) to withdraw (face expulsion). Just as he began to talk about ‘dezionising elites’, he ran out of time:

(full article online)









						IHRC Al Quds 2020 - terrorists, extremists, antisemites and violence
					

The IHRC AL Quds 2020 was online. A toxic journey of extremism. Kataib Hezbollah, Government Lawyers and calls to ethnically cleanse Israeli Jews



					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course, the IDF doesn’t execute unarmed Palestinians against walls. That was something Nazis did to Jews. You can see previous similar BDS actions, the street theatre of “Israelis” shouting in German (and English, for the cameras) at “Palestinians” while forcing them on their knees before being executed, pure antisemitism. and Holocaust inversion.

On the streets of what used to be Nazi-occupied Vienna, today.

(full article online)









						Antisemitic BDSers stage Nazi-style “execution” of "Palestinians" in Vienna
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Friends of Simon Wiesenthal Center (FSWC) on Tuesday called on a Toronto-area mosque to publicly denounce antisemitic remarks broadcasted on its property over the weekend.

A man using a loudspeaker at the Jaffari Center, a Shia mosque in Thornhill, recited the Islamic call to prayer and instructed followers to boycott “all the Zionist businesses,” claiming that it is “illegal” and “forbidden” for Muslims to do business with “Zionists.”

(full article online)









						Jewish Group Calls on Toronto Mosque to Denounce Antisemitic ‘Prayers’
					

The Jaffari Center, a Shia mosque in the Toronto neighborhood of Thornhill. Photo: Screenshot via Google Maps. JNS.org – Friends …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why are 4 US states building bridges to Israeli tech? - ISRAEL21c
					

As part of their post-Covid economic strategy, Florida, Oklahoma, Texas and Arizona are stepping up cooperation with Israeli companies.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

When chief BDS-hole goes full hypocrite...


----------



## Sixties Fan

To resolve a lawsuit targeting the pro-BDS National Lawyers Guild, the organization agreed not boycott Israel and adopt a new non-discrimination policy.

(full article online)









						Legal Victory: Pro-BDS Group Forced to End Illegal Discrimination Against Israel | United with Israel
					

To resolve a lawsuit targeting the pro-BDS National Lawyers Guild, the organization agreed not boycott Israel and adopt a new non-discrimination policy.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> To resolve a lawsuit targeting the pro-BDS National Lawyers Guild, the organization agreed not boycott Israel and adopt a new non-discrimination policy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legal Victory: Pro-BDS Group Forced to End Illegal Discrimination Against Israel | United with Israel
> 
> 
> To resolve a lawsuit targeting the pro-BDS National Lawyers Guild, the organization agreed not boycott Israel and adopt a new non-discrimination policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


As part of the settlement, NLG has agreed to publish an advertisement for Abrams’ company in its next journal, but it will not include the name of any settlement “nor make any claims that such settlements are part of Israel.”

NLG will also “clarify and reaffirm its policy opposing all forms of discrimination and circulate it to members.”

“We’re pleased to end this time-consuming lawsuit for a payment of zero dollars and get back to our urgent work ensuring that vulnerable populations across the globe have access to housing, healthcare, income and other basic human rights,” said Pooja Gehi, executive director of NLG.

Gehi added that the organization maintains its commitment to Palestinian liberation, including the BDS movement.









						Agent for Israel drops lawsuit against National Lawyers Guild
					

Civil rights organizations systematically targeted and harassed over support for Palestinian rights.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

_The story could actually end here: After all, the EU, as a generous donor, can determine the conditions under which it distributes the millions of taxpayers' money - compliance with the anti-terrorism guidelines should be a basic requirement._


But instead of pointing out that the Palestinian NGOs should either stay away from terrorist groups or look for new sponsors, the EU apparently met the Palestinian demands. Several EU representatives assured the PNGO that nothing would change in the current funding practice, as the organization NGO Monitor documented.

(full article online)









						Pressure builds to stop EU funds to Palestinian NGOs with terror ties
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

BLUF:  The EU is, by its very nature, a combine that examines its consequences relative to the ethical theories of the day; YET, is more often than not, motivated to act in its own best economic and political interests.  While a half-century ago, most of the nations that make-up the EU would follow America's lead, which is no longer the case.   So it doesn't follow anymore → but is its own leader, finding a path that is reflective of their needs.



Sixties Fan said:


> *Pressure builds to stop EU funds to Palestinian NGOs with terror ties*


*(COMMENT)*

At the end of the day, the EU will have to decide its own course of action.  What America wants or does not want simply doesn't play anymore.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian national soccer team star booted for signing with Israeli squad
					

Abdallah Jabar, who is Israeli, received hundreds of offensive messages on social media after announcing he had closed a deal with Hapoel Hadera




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> _The story could actually end here: After all, the EU, as a generous donor, can determine the conditions under which it distributes the millions of taxpayers' money - compliance with the anti-terrorism guidelines should be a basic requirement._
> 
> 
> But instead of pointing out that the Palestinian NGOs should either stay away from terrorist groups or look for new sponsors, the EU apparently met the Palestinian demands. Several EU representatives assured the PNGO that nothing would change in the current funding practice, as the organization NGO Monitor documented.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure builds to stop EU funds to Palestinian NGOs with terror ties
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


I have not seen any proof that these NGOs have passed any money to a so called terrorist group.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Someone say Israel boycott?
> 
> View attachment 340834


Birds of a feather...


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The story could actually end here: After all, the EU, as a generous donor, can determine the conditions under which it distributes the millions of taxpayers' money - compliance with the anti-terrorism guidelines should be a basic requirement._
> 
> 
> But instead of pointing out that the Palestinian NGOs should either stay away from terrorist groups or look for new sponsors, the EU apparently met the Palestinian demands. Several EU representatives assured the PNGO that nothing would change in the current funding practice, as the organization NGO Monitor documented.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure builds to stop EU funds to Palestinian NGOs with terror ties
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen any proof that these NGOs have passed any money to a so called terrorist group.
Click to expand...


No such need, they publish the funding reports themselves.
The founders and staff of these NGO's are members of terrorist groups,
who funnel aid. Funding such organization is illegal under international law.

Read the article.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The story could actually end here: After all, the EU, as a generous donor, can determine the conditions under which it distributes the millions of taxpayers' money - compliance with the anti-terrorism guidelines should be a basic requirement._
> 
> 
> But instead of pointing out that the Palestinian NGOs should either stay away from terrorist groups or look for new sponsors, the EU apparently met the Palestinian demands. Several EU representatives assured the PNGO that nothing would change in the current funding practice, as the organization NGO Monitor documented.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure builds to stop EU funds to Palestinian NGOs with terror ties
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen any proof that these NGOs have passed any money to a so called terrorist group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such need, they publish the funding reports themselves.
> The founders and staff of these NGO's are members of terrorist groups,
> who funnel aid. Funding such organization is illegal under international law.
> 
> Read the article.
Click to expand...

That was not the question.


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rouhani is a fan of the Microsoft Surface hybrid laptop/tablet, and it appears to be standard equipment in Iran’s parliament or cabinet.

Both the Surface and the underlying Windows software is partially designed (and possibly built) in Israel:

(full article online)









						Iran’s president will have to give up his Microsoft Surface tablet
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?

Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-BDS Group Links Israel to Minneapolis Police Violence, Causing Outrage | United with Israel
					

'The police violence happening tonight in Minneapolis is straight out of the IDF playbook,' the group tweeted, citing no evidence for the outrageous claim.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## justinacolmena

American_Jihad said:


> Noam Chomsky … democratic socialism … owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment …


That's more than enough right there to convert anyone to extremism and terrorism, regardless of religious beliefs.


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BOYCOTT ISRAEL    
⁜→ American_Jihad, et al,

*BLUF:  *This is guilt by Association:  only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit.

*Association Fallacy*
An association fallacy is an informal inductive fallacy of the hasty-generalization or red-herring type and which asserts, by irrelevant association and often by appeal to emotion, that qualities of one thing are inherently qualities of another. Two types of association fallacies are sometimes referred to as guilt by association and honor by association.​ikipedia​


EXCERPT • American_Jihad said:


> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> " It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy."


*(COMMENT)*

Don't get me wrong.  Dr Noam Chomsky PhD, is a brilliant man.  He makes some of the greatest arguments I have ever heard, or read.  He could _(as they say)_ make an argument that could convince Bill Gates he needs computer training.

BUT, he is not always right when it comes to matters of political importance and establishing an organized concept on the way - forward.

The second mistake here is what we call the "Appeal to Authority."  If you are taking physics, it is right and proper to use Professor Einstien's _(one of the world's preeminent Physicists)_ commentaries as supporting evidence. But when it comes to matters of political import relative to Israel Professor Einstien is just another → Jewish Nobel Laureate with an opinion. Similarly, Dr Chomsky is just another Jewish American Researcher of Linguistics with an opinion on the matter _(albeit most probably more knowledgeable than I)_.

*Argument From Authority*​An argument from authority _(argumentum ab auctoritate)_, also called an appeal to authority, or _argumentum ad_ _verecundiam_, is a form of defeasible argument in which the opinion of an authority on a topic is used as evidence to support an argument. It is well known as a fallacy, though some consider that it is used in a cogent form when all sides of a discussion agree on the reliability of the authority in the given context. Other authors consider it a fallacy to cite an authority on the discussed topic as the primary means of supporting an argument.​ikipedia​
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Appeal_to_authority*​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Pro-BDS Group Links Israel to Minneapolis Police Violence, Causing Outrage | United with Israel
> 
> 
> 'The police violence happening tonight in Minneapolis is straight out of the IDF playbook,' the group tweeted, citing no evidence for the outrageous claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

As we have seen countless times, anti-Israel activism and support for terror is often hidden under a veneer of “human rights.” And here we see not only support for terror, but domestic terror itself by a “human rights lawyer.”

This “human rights lawyer” likes to wear a ski cap with a skull and crossbones.

In a final twist of irony, Rahman’s last name means “compassionate” in Arabic.

Will any real human rights groups condemn Rahman? More to the point – are there any real human rights groups in existence?

(full article online)









						The anti-Israel “human rights lawyer” who tried to firebomb an NYPD police car
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Wix advertisements do not mention Israel. So how are they supposed to know?


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The COGAT Arabic page has some 570,000 followers. It provides critical information for people who need to cooperate with Israeli authorities, such as workers and traders who need to travel to Israel. 

Last week it posted one of the videos that drive haters crazy. Israel opened up the crossings for all workers with permits to enter Israel, and it showed a 15 minute clip of Palestinian workers entering the Qalandia checkpoint – live and unedited. The workers averaged about 4 seconds at each face-recognition turnstile, and the only slowdown was when they forget to remove their mask to be recognized. 

(full article online)









						Some Palestinians unhappy that others like the IDF COGAT Facebook page
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitic Terror-Tubby Abbas Hamideh Caught Lying Again
					

Abbas Hamideh has predictably tried to connect the murder of George Floyd with Israel, even going as far as to mock Israelis who have protested in support of Black Lives Matter.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

For the first time, Norway will freeze part of the aid it sends to the Palestinian Authority because of incitement in PA textbooks.

Newspapers in Norway reported about the incitement found by IMPACT-SE last November and it caused an uproar. 

(full article online)









						Norway suspends some funds to the Palestinian Authority over textbook incitement
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## P F Tinmore

The weekly sit-in that organized by IPSC [ Ireland Palestine Solidarity Campaign] for raising awareness about what are the Palestinians facing daily under the cruel military Israeli occupation .


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Canada’s Unions call on the Canadian government to fight to stop the annexation of Palestinian lands*


The Canadian Labour Congress condemns the recent unilateral move by Israel to annex parts of Palestinian territory. This move dismantles decades of work towards a just and negotiated settlement between Israel and Palestine.

Israel’s new coalition government has announced it will move forward with the process of annexing West Bank settlements and the Jordan Valley as early as July.

The unilateral annexation of territory has been strictly prohibited under international law since 1945 when the Charter of the United Nations was adopted. Israel’s control of the Palestinian territories has been denounced as illegal under international law and in violation of United Nations Security Council Resolutions 242 and 338 and the Geneva Convention.

Under Israeli occupation, Palestinians have been forced to live under heavy restrictions that limit their access to work, health, housing and social affairs. As Israel has expanded its settlements and built a separation wall around Palestinian lands – illegal acts under international law – Palestinians have been subject to evictions and displacement, confiscation of land, settler violence and loss of access to natural resources.









						Canada’s Unions call on the Canadian government to fight to stop the annexation of Palestinian lands | Canadian Labour Congress
					

The Canadian Labour Congress condemns the recent unilateral move by Israel to annex parts of Palestinian territory. This move dismantles decades of work towards a just and negotiated settlement between Israel and Palestine. Israel’s new coalition government has announced it will move forward...




					canadianlabour.ca


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel        
⁜→  P F Tinmore,      et al,

*BLUF:*  This unidentified female does not, at first glance, appeared to have lived in the region of Palestine now known as Israel.



P F Tinmore said:


>





			
				Article 12 said:
			
		

> No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.



*(SALIENT POINTS)*

• UN General Assembly Resolution 194 (December 11, 1948) is NOT law.
All the Arab states voted against Resolution 194, precisely because it did not establish a “right of return,” and because it implicitly recognized Israel. It is disingenuous, at best, for those same Arab states (and Palestinian representatives) to see today in Resolution 194 the right of return they formerly claimed did not exist.​• The Universal Declaration of Human Rights (UDHR) (December 10, 1948) is NOT law.


• UN Security Council Resolution 242 (November 27, 1967)
Lord Caradon _(one of the principal authors)_ and others have written that use of “territories” rather than “the territories” was deliberate,  the implication being that, following negotiations with the Arab states and in order to attain “secure and recognized boundaries,” Israel will have to withdraw from some, but not necessarily all, of the territories occupied in 1967.  It was done on purpose.​I notice that very few (especially the pro-Palestinians) bother to address the comments made by the authors.   _The main drafters of Resolution 242 – Lord Caradon, Eugene Rostow, Arthur Goldberg and Baron George-Brown – as well as others, in which the meaning and history of Resolution 242 are explained_. Why is that, because the pro-Palestinian cause want the opportunity to spread disinformation.​​I am quite sure that I (a layman) am not the only one to see these flaws.  But there is a bigger quest.  Of the original 700,000 the Arab Palestinians claim as displaces, how many of them are still alive and not in proximity of Arab Terrorists?  After all, the life expectancy of an Arab Palestinian is ≈ 70 years of age.  I believe that the Arab Palestinians are looking to make a fraudulent claim payoff for them.​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> This unidentified female does not, at first glance, appeared to have lived in the region of Palestine now known as Israel.


Not trying to fool anyone. The poster displayed says Ireland.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> _The main drafters of Resolution 242 – Lord Caradon, Eugene Rostow, Arthur Goldberg and Baron George-Brown – as well as others,_
> _in which the meaning and history of Resolution 242 are explained_.


What did resolution 242 do besides nothing? Useless resolution made by useless people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> following negotiations with the Arab states and in order to attain “secure and recognized boundaries,”


The Arab states have no authority to negotiate Palestine's borders.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel        
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,


RoccoR said:


> _The main drafters of Resolution 242 – Lord Caradon, Eugene Rostow, Arthur Goldberg and Baron George-Brown – as well as others, in which the meaning and history of Resolution 242 are explained_.





P F Tinmore said:


> What did resolution 242 do besides nothing? Useless resolution made by useless people.


*(COMMENT)*

It was a showpiece resolution; not unlike the many, many resolutions the UN passed pertaining to the "Question of Palestine."  And for a time, it was a good deception. 

 I believe In my opinion, it was to bide time for a negotiated outcome.  But the Palestinians _(even to this day)_ have not been able to speak with one voice.  They may know the definition to a Republic or a Democracy, but they don't actually believe in it.  And they certainly cannot form a functioning government of any kind_ (at least not in the last three decades since they Declaring Independence)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Arab states have no authority to negotiate Palestine's borders.


*(COMMENT)*

You say that now.  But that was not the reality in November 1967.  In fact, it was not the cast in 1974 with the Treaty with Egypt and it was not the case in 1994 in the Treaty with Jordan.  In fact, I'm not aware of any country that truly has expressed an abiding trust and confidence in the Arab Palestinians; either in the people or the government.  There are two possible exceptions for HAMAS, and they would be Qatar and Turkey.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The main drafters of Resolution 242 – Lord Caradon, Eugene Rostow, Arthur Goldberg and Baron George-Brown – as well as others, in which the meaning and history of Resolution 242 are explained_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did resolution 242 do besides nothing? Useless resolution made by useless people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It was a showpiece resolution; not unlike the many, many resolutions the UN passed pertaining to the "Question of Palestine."  And for a time, it was a good deception.
> 
> I believe In my opinion, it was to bide time for a negotiated outcome.  But the Palestinians _(even to this day)_ have not been able to speak with one voice.  They may know the definition to a Republic or a Democracy, but they don't actually believe in it.  And they certainly cannot form a functioning government of any kind_ (at least not in the last three decades since they Declaring Independence)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab states have no authority to negotiate Palestine's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You say that now.  But that was not the reality in November 1967.  In fact, it was not the cast in 1974 with the Treaty with Egypt and it was not the case in 1994 in the Treaty with Jordan.  In fact, I'm not aware of any country that truly has expressed an abiding trust and confidence in the Arab Palestinians; either in the people or the government.  There are two possible exceptions for HAMAS, and they would be Qatar and Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Your typical duck.


----------



## rylah

*Palestinian national soccer team star booted for signing with Israeli squad*

A soccer player who represented the Palestine national soccer team in dozens of its international games has been kicked out of the squad after signing with an Israeli team on Sunday for next season.

Abdallah Jabar, 27, will no longer be able to play for the West Bank-based national squad after closing a deal to join Israel’s local team Hapoel Hadera.
The response from Palestinian soccer fans was brutal, Jabar told Israel’s Channel 13 news on Monday. After announcing on social media that he had signed a contract in Israel, he received hundreds of offensive posts. “People went mad, they really went mad,” said Jabar, an Arab Israeli from the central Arab city of Taibe. “It’s the political background, it is a sensitive issue.”

“As an Arab Israeli, I am amazed,” he said, referring to the delicate position of Arab Israelis in Palestinian and Israeli culture. “Over there, they say we aren’t really Palestinians and here they say we aren’t really Israelis.”

Games played for Palestine saw him take to the turf in countries around the world and across the Middle East, including Iran. However, the team has a strict rule that its players may not participate in Israeli leagues.

Jabar’s Israeli citizenship also prevented him from signing with Egyptian teams in 2016.
Jabber began his soccer career on Israeli teams, but decided to move to the Palestinian league in 2013. He was selected for the Palestinian national team and played his first international game in 2014. Since then, he has represented the Palestinians in at least 50 games, including 13 games as part of the soccer world cup tournament. He also won a series of awards as a star player in the Palestinian league where he played for Ahli Al-Khaleel, based in the West Bank city of Hebron.

With his return to the Israeli league, Jabar, who plays in the left-defender position, told Channel 13 news that he is not concerned about any possible racism from Israeli soccer fans, some of whom are known for their hard-right political views.

“I have no problem, I played in derby matches in the Palestinian league, and that is just as bad,” he said, explaining that when two local teams meet, there can be “spitting, cursing and blows” among the fans.














						Palestinian national soccer team star booted for signing with Israeli squad
					

Abdallah Jabar, who is Israeli, received hundreds of offensive messages on social media after announcing he had closed a deal with Hapoel Hadera




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The main drafters of Resolution 242 – Lord Caradon, Eugene Rostow, Arthur Goldberg and Baron George-Brown – as well as others, in which the meaning and history of Resolution 242 are explained_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did resolution 242 do besides nothing? Useless resolution made by useless people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It was a showpiece resolution; not unlike the many, many resolutions the UN passed pertaining to the "Question of Palestine."  And for a time, it was a good deception.
> 
> I believe In my opinion, it was to bide time for a negotiated outcome.  But the Palestinians _(even to this day)_ have not been able to speak with one voice.  They may know the definition to a Republic or a Democracy, but they don't actually believe in it.  And they certainly cannot form a functioning government of any kind_ (at least not in the last three decades since they Declaring Independence)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab states have no authority to negotiate Palestine's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You say that now.  But that was not the reality in November 1967.  In fact, it was not the cast in 1974 with the Treaty with Egypt and it was not the case in 1994 in the Treaty with Jordan.  In fact, I'm not aware of any country that truly has expressed an abiding trust and confidence in the Arab Palestinians; either in the people or the government.  There are two possible exceptions for HAMAS, and they would be Qatar and Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> I believe In my opinion, it was to bide time for a negotiated outcome.


Why are Palestinians required to negotiate their inalienable rights? That makes no sense.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel        
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,


RoccoR said:


> I believe In my opinion, it was to bide time for a negotiated outcome.





P F Tinmore said:


> Why are Palestinians required to negotiate their inalienable rights? That makes no sense.


*(COMMENT)*

In 1967, the Arab Palestinians _(those in the West Bank and Jerusalem)_ were the victims of the Jordanians stripping them of their citizenship and abandoning the Sovereign territory.  That was not an action by the Israelis.

The Arab Palestinians had no Governmental Framework to put in place.  No Banking System for a treasury.  No governmental agencies, no communications network or post office, not even a police or fire service.  They had no way to pay, and no tax collection system.  Nothing, nada! Even to this day, Israel collects taxes on Palestinian imports on behalf of the Palestinian Authority.

No one really has a reasonable expectation that giving the Arab Palestinians autonomy is going to bring peace.  They will just begin a new campaign against Israel.

The Government is run by terrorist dominated political factions. And, Arab Palestinian autonomy will bring a new gateway for the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (Quds Force). That would put Insurgent builders on two sides of Saudi Arabian and Jordan, and an opening for secondary Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters. REMEMBER: Arab Palestinians glorify terrorists as heroic martyrs.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

In first, Sweden and Israel to join forces in research and development
					

The initiative will be open to tech firms, academics and multinationals; aim is to create cutting-edge tech using assets of both nations




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe In my opinion, it was to bide time for a negotiated outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are Palestinians required to negotiate their inalienable rights? That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In 1967, the Arab Palestinians _(those in the West Bank and Jerusalem)_ were the victims of the Jordanians stripping them of their citizenship and abandoning the Sovereign territory.  That was not an action by the Israelis.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians had no Governmental Framework to put in place.  No Banking System for a treasury.  No governmental agencies, no communications network or post office, not even a police or fire service.  They had no way to pay, and no tax collection system.  Nothing, nada! Even to this day, Israel collects taxes on Palestinian imports on behalf of the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> No one really has a reasonable expectation that giving the Arab Palestinians autonomy is going to bring peace.  They will just begin a new campaign against Israel.
> 
> The Government is run by terrorist dominated political factions. And, Arab Palestinian autonomy will bring a new gateway for the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (Quds Force). That would put Insurgent builders on two sides of Saudi Arabian and Jordan, and an opening for secondary Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters. REMEMBER: Arab Palestinians glorify terrorists as heroic martyrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Thanks for the rant. Now can you answer the question?

[/QUOTE]





P F Tinmore said:


> Why are Palestinians required to negotiate their inalienable rights? That makes no sense.


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel        
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

BLUF:  The International Court of Justice (ICJ) Advisory Opinion is not law and the relevant General Assembly Resolutions are NOT law.

I actually believe that the Rights, as expressed here, are real.  But I also see that the Arab Palestinian People have perverted these rights, and have contributed greatly to the predicament they now find themselves in.  But stupidity is their right as well.



P F Tinmore said:


> Thanks for the rant. Now can you answer the question?


[/QUOTE]





P F Tinmore said:


> Why are Palestinians required to negotiate their inalienable rights? That makes no sense.



The Arab Palestinian have the right NOT TO NEGOTIATE and that is the position they have taken.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?

Warming Relations Between Bahrain And Israel No Longer Secret
From covert to overt: Warming relations between Bahrain and Israel no longer a secret


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?









						UAE foreign minister tweets article about Israel, Arab alliance
					

“Israel is being seen by moderate Arab governments as a trade and security partner,” Ed Husain wrote at The Spectator.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The main drafters of Resolution 242 – Lord Caradon, Eugene Rostow, Arthur Goldberg and Baron George-Brown – as well as others, in which the meaning and history of Resolution 242 are explained_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did resolution 242 do besides nothing? Useless resolution made by useless people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It was a showpiece resolution; not unlike the many, many resolutions the UN passed pertaining to the "Question of Palestine."  And for a time, it was a good deception.
> 
> I believe In my opinion, it was to bide time for a negotiated outcome.  But the Palestinians _(even to this day)_ have not been able to speak with one voice.  They may know the definition to a Republic or a Democracy, but they don't actually believe in it.  And they certainly cannot form a functioning government of any kind_ (at least not in the last three decades since they Declaring Independence)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab states have no authority to negotiate Palestine's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You say that now.  But that was not the reality in November 1967.  In fact, it was not the cast in 1974 with the Treaty with Egypt and it was not the case in 1994 in the Treaty with Jordan.  In fact, I'm not aware of any country that truly has expressed an abiding trust and confidence in the Arab Palestinians; either in the people or the government.  There are two possible exceptions for HAMAS, and they would be Qatar and Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe In my opinion, it was to bide time for a negotiated outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are Palestinians required to negotiate their inalienable rights? That makes no sense.
Click to expand...

There is a thread dedicated to discussion of the failures of Arabs-Moslems and their inability to form a workable society.


----------



## Hollie

The long history of failure shared by Arabs-Moslems and the "boycotts''. 












						The History and Failure of the Arab Boycott of Israel | Honest Reporting
					

The history of the Arab boycott movement against Israel proves that boycott attempts are useless. The BDS movement should take note.




					honestreporting.com
				





*The History and Failure of the Arab Boycott of Israel*
BY DOV LIPMAN OCTOBER 27, 2019





The idea to boycott Israel began to receive a lot of attention in the 21st century due to the creation of the BDS movement in 2005. But boycotting as a method to cause damage and attempt to destroy Israel actually began in the early part of the 20th century with the Arab boycott.

*Related reading: BDS: Myths and Facts*
As early as 1922, the Arab community in British controlled Palestine sought to hurt the growing Jewish community in the region via economic boycott of Jewish-owned businesses in the land. Those who violated the boycott were attacked – both physically and with damages to the goods that they sold. The Arab Executive Committee of the Syrian-Palestinian Congress implemented a boycott of Jewish businesses in 1933, and the Arab Labor Federation did the same in 1934.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>



Palestine was a fake Roman name for ancient Israel. Roman Empire is defunct.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*European Court upholds right to boycott Israel




*
Calls to boycott Israel are protected free speech, says European Court of Human Rights. Konrad K. SIPA 

The European Court of Human Rights struck a major blow to Israel’s efforts to silence its critics on Thursday when it overturned the criminal convictions against 11 Palestinian rights activists in France.

The court ruled unanimously that the convictions against the activists for calling on shoppers to boycott Israeli goods violated the European Convention on Human Rights’ guarantee of freedom of expression.

The court has ordered the French government to pay each of the activists about $8,000 in damages and awarded them their legal costs.









						European Court upholds right to boycott Israel
					

BDS campaigners in France score major victory.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?












						The eight Arab states that openly and unabashedly deal with Israel
					

Arab states carefully deny any meaningful ties to Israel, but reality is surprisingly different.




					www.trtworld.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Spain Blocks Sales of Handcuffs, Equipment to Israel Over Human Rights Concerns, Report Says *

The Spanish government has vetoed three sales of equipment to Israel over concerns that they might be used for human rights abuses or military purposes, Spanish newspaper El Pais reported on Wednesday.

According to El Pais, based on a government report on imports in 2019, the largest contract that was canceled was a 10 million Euro ($11.3 million) sale of data security equipment to a private company out of fears over its potential use.

Spanish authorities also decided to scrap the sale of 2,000 handcuffs worth some 17,000 Euro ($19,294) to the Israel Police for fears that they would be used in violation of human rights, the newspaper said.

They also reportedly vetoed the sale of 550 units of electronic equipment used in driverless vehicles, worth about 95,000 Euro ($107,824), out of concern that they would be used for military purposes. This equipment was also supposed to be sold to a private company.









						Spain blocks sales of handcuffs, equipment to Israel over human rights concerns, report says
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Juicin

Where are my woke millenials purging the NYT of zionists and getting BDS out there?

They are coming, and most of them are Jewish, hahahaha


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Someone say Israel boycott?
> 
> 
> View attachment 348981


All Michigan needs to do is get its foreign supporters to send it money like Israel does.


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Algerian Olympic Committee head resigns because he stood during Hatikva
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Despite annexation plan, top UAE official urges greater cooperation with Israel
					

Addressing US-Jewish group, Minister Anwar Gargash says Abu Dhabi disagrees with Jerusalem on Palestinian issue, but is 'decoupling the political from the non-political'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

EU pulls funding for Palestinian NGO refusing to disavow terror
					

"BADIL cannot abide by the General Conditions as they stand, and we are therefore obliged to consider your application no longer valid."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone say Israel boycott?
> 
> 
> View attachment 348981
> 
> 
> 
> All Michigan needs to do is get its foreign supporters to send it money like Israel does.
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting that Qatar will deliver suitcases of cash into Michigan as they do for the Islamic terrorists in Pal'istan?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone say Israel boycott?
> 
> 
> View attachment 348981
> 
> 
> 
> All Michigan needs to do is get its foreign supporters to send it money like Israel does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you suggesting that Qatar will deliver suitcases of cash into Michigan as they do for the Islamic terrorists in Pal'istan?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

It took well over a decade, but a few Gazans decided to boycott Israeli goods. 

A group of women and youths associated with the socialist Palestinian Democratic Youth Union and the Women’s Action Committee held a press conference announcing their intent to boycott Israeli goods. They then went to some shops and tried to convince owners to drop all Israeli goods.

At a supermarket they placed boycott signs over Israeli food items.

Meanwhile, here are some of the Israeli items advertised by the Taj Mall in Gaza City this week, including the very same Tnuva milk that is on the boycott poster:

(full article online)









						BDS finally gets some Gazans to boycott Israeli goods. The stores don’t seem to be cooperating.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three years after its establishment in 2013, BLM and an alliance of more than 60 affiliated groups issued a policy platform labeling Israel an "apartheid state" that perpetrates "genocide" against Palestinians, and therefore should be subjected to a complete academic, cultural, and economic boycott.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/06/17/assassinating-the-legacy-of-martin-luther-king-jr/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The four professors who were targeted teach at prestigious institutions, such as Stanford University, Rutgers University, the University of Wisconsin and the University of California-San Diego. They include Jasbir Puar of Rutgers University, Joel Beinin of Stanford University, Yến Lê Espiritu of the University of California-San Diego, and Samer Alatout of the University of Wisconsin-Madison.

"Each of these professors was named in the Freedom Center’s recent report exposing the Top Ten Jew-Hating and Terror-Promoting Professors in America and has abused his or her academic position to promote malicious libels about Israel and the Jews and the Hamas-funded Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel," the Freedom Center said in a statement.

(full article online)









						Social media campaign condemning 'Jew-hating' professors gains traction
					

“The existence of these Jew-hating professors reflects not only on these individuals but on the institutions that support them,” commented Freedom Center founder David Horowitz.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Viral Video: Why You Can't Boycott Israel
					

Earth to BDS'ers and to Iran, no matter how hard you try, it's impossible to boycott Israel, and your efforts




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amazon Studios picks up Israeli autism dramedy ‘On the Spectrum’
					

Show about 3 twenty-something roommates will be executive produced by Jason Katims, creator of 'Parenthood'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Fauda’ writer’s new show ‘Tehran’ gets picked up by Apple TV
					

Also, US adaptation of Israeli show 'On The Spectrum,' about three young people on the autism spectrum who share an apartment, picked up by Amazon




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some of the NGOs (non-government organizations) that would have received the tax exemption are “Diakonia” and the “Mennonite Central Committee,” which fund NGOs that support BDS and have ties to terrorist groups, and the “Lutheran World Federation” and the “Catholic Relief Services” that promote highly politicized anti-Israel rhetoric and projects.

(full article online)









						Israel Cancels Tax Break for Anti-Israel NGOs | United with Israel
					

yadda yadda paul fill me in




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The group also gets $1.5 million a year from the Rockefeller Brothers Fund. The Rockefeller clan has been accused of being many things, but being Jewish isn’t one of them. The Rockefeller Brothers Fund however does provide major funding for a spectrum of anti-Israel hate groups that back BDS. A significant amount of the funding for the infrastructure of the BDS movement comes from RBF.

The Rockefeller Brothers Fund has also given millions to the anti-Israel J Street lobby along with aggressively backing the propaganda campaign in favor of legalizing Iran’s nuclear program. One of its major recipients, the Ploughshares Fund, had aggressively campaigned for the Iran Deal. Its board members included Valerie Plame, who had tweeted an Unz site article titled, “America’s Jews are driving America’s wars”. This is the sort of gutter anti-Semitism that Bend the Arc is conjoined with.

(full article online)









						A Nazi Collaborator’s Fund is Paying Black People to Call Jews, “White Supremacists”
					

Bend the Arc isn’t a Jewish cause. It’s a radical lefty cause that occasionally targets Jews, preying on them as useful idiots or targets for its inflexible hostility to the American way of life.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Jews are awful people. 16mil of them control the world.


----------



## MartyNYC

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jews are awful people. 16mil of them control the world.



You couldn’t exist without scientific discoveries and medicines by Jews.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

MartyNYC said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are awful people. 16mil of them control the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn’t exist without scientific discoveries and medicines by Jews.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Only 16mil and they control the financial, entertainment and sports industries. They are kind people who look out for their own. They have survived centuries of prejudice and hate and still do. How dare these survivors, my people, do all this? Hmmmmm....how dare they?

Israel is evil. Safest place for a Muslim woman in the Middle East is....Israel but why bother with such odd facts?


----------



## MartyNYC

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are awful people. 16mil of them control the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn’t exist without scientific discoveries and medicines by Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Only 16mil and they control the financial, entertainment and sports industries. They are kind people who look out for their own. They have survived centuries of prejudice and hate and still do. How dare these survivors, my people, do all this? Hmmmmm....how dare they?
> 
> Israel is evil. Safest place for a Muslim woman in the Middle East is....Israel but why bother with such odd facts?
Click to expand...


142 Jewish Nobel Prize Laureates in science. Jews are overwhelmingly the largest proportion. Many life-saving medical advancements, such as the polio vaccine, have been pioneered by Jews.


----------



## MartyNYC

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are awful people. 16mil of them control the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn’t exist without scientific discoveries and medicines by Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Only 16mil and they control the financial, entertainment and sports industries. They are kind people who look out for their own. They have survived centuries of prejudice and hate and still do. How dare these survivors, my people, do all this? Hmmmmm....how dare they?
> 
> Israel is evil. Safest place for a Muslim woman in the Middle East is....Israel but why bother with such odd facts?
Click to expand...


You’re an antiSemite. People lacking in intellect, success, and self-esteem often are.









						Pope Francis says ‘attacks on Jews are anti-Semitic, as are attacks on Israel’ - Catholic Herald
					

Pope Francis made the remarks in a private meeting with the World Jewish Congress




					catholicherald.co.uk


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

MartyNYC said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are awful people. 16mil of them control the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn’t exist without scientific discoveries and medicines by Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Only 16mil and they control the financial, entertainment and sports industries. They are kind people who look out for their own. They have survived centuries of prejudice and hate and still do. How dare these survivors, my people, do all this? Hmmmmm....how dare they?
> 
> Israel is evil. Safest place for a Muslim woman in the Middle East is....Israel but why bother with such odd facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re an antiSemite. People lacking in intellect, success, and self-esteem often are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Francis says ‘attacks on Jews are anti-Semitic, as are attacks on Israel’ - Catholic Herald
> 
> 
> Pope Francis made the remarks in a private meeting with the World Jewish Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catholicherald.co.uk
Click to expand...

I am? I am a Jew. Far from it. Learn sarcasm.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The “Deadly Exchange” advisory team includes Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) leader Omar Barghouti, who has said his aim is to “turn Israel into a pariah.” He and his JVP allies do this by accusing Israel and Israeli police of a long list of what they call “worst practices,” including racial profiling and shoot-to-kill policies.

The campaign lures unsuspecting Americans in by claiming that when US police leaders and officers attend training workshops in Israel, they return to their communities and harm people of color.

(full article online)









						Jewish Voice for Peace Tries to Walk Back Attacks on Israeli Police Training Amid Racial Protests
					

Members of extreme anti-Zionist group “Jewish Voice for Peace.” Photo: NGO Monitor. The focus on policing in America after the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Irish bill that would have criminalized doing business with Israeli settlements was shelved this week, when it was not included in the incoming coalition government’s five-year plan.

The legislation — which would have fined any Irish citizens involved in goods and services produced in the West Bank and eastern Jerusalem 250,000 euros and sentenced them to five years in prison — will not be part of the Program for Government in Ireland adopted by the new coalition.

The Ireland Israel Alliance (ILA) called the bill “shameful and illegal” and noted it was supported by, among others, the BDS group Al-Haq, whose leader has been linked to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) terror group.

(full article online)









						‘Major Blow to BDS’: Bill Criminalizing Business With Israeli Settlements Shelved by New Irish Coalition
					

A general view picture shows houses in the Israeli settlement of Maale Adumim, in the West Bank, Feb. 15, 2017. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rep. *Doug Lamborn* (R-CO) sent a letter to Secretary of Education Betsy DeVos concerning the *University of California at Berkeley*'s Center for Middle East Studies (CMES) and its potential misuse of federal funds under Title VI of the Higher Education Act (HEA).

By way of background: Title VI grants use taxpayer money to "develop a pool of international experts to meet national needs" in the field of "international studies and world languages." Programs supported by Title VI must "reflect diverse perspectives and a wide range of views" for the purpose of aiding U.S. national security.

The Middle East Forum's Campus Watch and Washington Project have long worked to reform Title VI abuses. Noting that a previous inquiry into Title VI funds at the Duke/UNC Middle East Studies Consortium found that most programs had "little or no relevance to Title VI," and that the programs "lack balance," Lamborn raises a number of concerns about Berkeley's CMES, ranging from politicized professors to murky foreign funding arrangements.

One major worry concerns support for academic boycotts of Israel. Lamborn expresses alarm that CMES Chair Emily Gottreich signed a public letter urging UC Berkley not to restart its year abroad program in Israel. Title VI specifically requires recipients to "promote access to research and training overseas, including through linkages with overseas institutions," which is diametrically opposed to Gottreich's stated views. Carrying out her pledge of opposing study abroad programs with Israel is illegal.

"Boycotts aimed at Israel – and only at Israel – are antisemitic, but when it involves Title VI funds, it's against the law," said Winfield Myers, director of Campus Watch. "Rep. Lamborn is right to raise this issue with the Department of Education."

Another major concern is that, according to the Clarion Project, since 2012 UC Berkley has received $24 million from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, a monarchy whose goals and values differ greatly from America's. This creates a potential conflict of interest if paired with funds intended for U.S. national security.

(full article online)









						Rep. Doug Lamborn Asks Department of Education to Investigate Middle East Studies at UC Berkeley
					

PHILADELPHIA – June 18, 2020 – Rep. Doug Lamborn (R-CO) sent a letter to Secretary of Education Betsy DeVos concerning the University of California at Berkeley's Center for Middle East Studies (CMES) and its potential misuse of federal funds under Title




					www.meforum.org


----------



## Kondor3

How's that boycott goin' there, Pali a$$-ki$$ers?


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Viktor

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network



Facts about the Palestinians
Google Groups

Chronicle of Palestinian Terrorism
Google Groups


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Legal blow for pro-Israel lobby as BDS continues its long advance
					

The boycott, divestment and sanctions movement (BDS) had a landmark legal victory against Israel last week.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

It went way beyond his insane assertion that US police import Israeli experts to teach them how to kill black people.

It went way beyond his characterization of Zionism as an “ugly stain” that must be removed.

No, Waters’ characterization of Sheldon Adelson as the “puppet master” behind the US government is what proves his Jew-hatred. This is classic antisemitism. But there is one detail that shows that Waters is a Jew-hater extraordinaire:



> Sheldon Adelson believes that only Jews – only Jewish people – are completely human. That they are attached in some way…and that everybody else on Earth is there to serve them.


There aren’t any websites or books that say that Adelson believes this. But there are hundreds that say that Jews believe this, or that the Talmud says this.

This means that Roger Waters, in his spare time, surfs around the most antisemitic websites on Earth and believes what they way about Jews and the Talmud!

So, yes, this is proof positive that Roger Waters is an enthusiastic antisemite who gets his ideas about Jews and Judaism from fellow antisemites.

(full article online)









						Roger Waters hates Jews and Judaism. Now we have proof.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A few years ago, for example, after television food-show host Rachel Ray wrote about her “Israeli nite” dinner of hummus, eggplant, and other Middle Eastern dips, pollster James Zogby responded on Twitter with hashtags of fury: “Damn it @rachaelray. This is cultural #genocide. It’s not #Israeli food.”

Likewise, in 2017, when Conan O’Brien made the mistake of describing shakshuka as “Israeli,” he was accosted on camera by anti-Israel activists who insisted that the eggs-and-tomato dish is really Palestinian. (It isn’t. As Libyan food writer Sara Elmusrati has explained, Sephardic Jews brought the dish from its original home in North Africa to Israel, where it’s been “showcased in a way it has never been in the Maghreb states.”)

The denial and erasure, rather, tend to go in the opposite direction. The delegitimization of Israeli food is a predictable outgrowth of a broader campaign to denigrate Israel itself and to deny the culture and humanity of its Jewish citizens. We can look to campus for some typical examples: “The only Israeli food that they eat is the blood of the Palestinian people,” wrote a Kent State student who later headed the university’s chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine. (This, of course, is a reprise of the blood libel that cost so many Jewish lives in Europe.)

(full article online )









						Who’s Afraid of Israeli Food?
					

In February, the Washington Post published a broadside attack on Israeli food by the Palestinian food writer Reem Kassis. Kassis did not object to the flavors, textures, or aromas of




					www.commentarymagazine.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a policy paper posted on his campaign website in May, Biden, referring to the boycott divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign, vowed that his administration will “firmly reject the BDS movement – which singles out Israel and too often veers into antisemitism – and fight other efforts to delegitimize Israel on the global stage.” Biden also said that if elected president he will “sustain our unbreakable commitment to Israel’s security,” including “the guarantee that Israel will always maintain its qualitative military edge.” 

Biden reportedly made similar comments online at a May 19 virtual event. And on other occasions, he has referred to the US’s “longstanding, moral commitment” to Israel, declaring that “the only way to ensure” that the Holocaust “could never happen again was the establishment and the existence of a secure, Jewish State of Israel.” 

(full article online)









						Biden blasts BDS: Why it matters
					

Biden's firm rejection of BDS contrasts with the views of several members of Congress led by Representatives Ilhan Omar (D-MN) and Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom have explicitly endorsed BDS.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

UNDP and multinational firm in Jordan dump G4S
					

The BDS movement welcomed the decisions not to renew contracts in Jordan with G4S, the world’s largest security company.




					bdsmovement.net


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In a policy paper posted on his campaign website in May, Biden, referring to the boycott divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign, vowed that his administration will “firmly reject the BDS movement – which singles out Israel and too often veers into antisemitism – and fight other efforts to delegitimize Israel on the global stage.” Biden also said that if elected president he will “sustain our unbreakable commitment to Israel’s security,” including “the guarantee that Israel will always maintain its qualitative military edge.”
> 
> Biden reportedly made similar comments online at a May 19 virtual event. And on other occasions, he has referred to the US’s “longstanding, moral commitment” to Israel, declaring that “the only way to ensure” that the Holocaust “could never happen again was the establishment and the existence of a secure, Jewish State of Israel.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden blasts BDS: Why it matters
> 
> 
> Biden's firm rejection of BDS contrasts with the views of several members of Congress led by Representatives Ilhan Omar (D-MN) and Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), both of whom have explicitly endorsed BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

A professor at the University of Birmingham is on record claiming both that she is Jewish and also that she is not Jewish.

Prof. Rebecca Gould, who previously taught at the University of Bristol, was one of numerous signatories to a letter calling on the German Government not to equate the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement with antisemitism. The signatories to the May 2019 letter all described themselves as “Jewish and Israeli scholars”.

Meanwhile, in a 2019 academic article titled ‘The Palestine Exception to Academic Freedom’, which she co-authored with fellow academic Malaka Shwaikh, Prof. Gould said: “I am not Jewish according to any widely accepted definition”.

(full article online)









						Birmingham University’s Prof. Rebecca Gould seems to identify as Jewish only when criticising efforts to fight antisemitism
					

A professor at the University of Birmingham is on record claiming both that she is Jewish and also that she is not Jewish. Prof. Rebecca Gould, who previously taught at the University of Bristol, was one of numerous signatories to a letter calling on the German Government not to equate the...




					antisemitism.uk


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Sixties Fan

College Stands by Student Leader Who Claimed Jews ‘Worship’ WW2 | United with Israel
					

'This incident is just another example of anti-Semitism being masked as anti-Israel sentiment at Pomona,' a BDS Report spokesperson said.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful

Posted it elsewhere, but thought it would fit in here.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Former Canadian PM Stephen Harper: BDS movement brings anti-Semitism into the mainstream


> Former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper addressed a virtual conference of the Christians United For Israel (CUFI) organization Sunday evening, accusing the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement of bringing anti-Semitism ‘into polite society’.
> 
> Anti-Semitism is on “the rise, often in the guise of opposition to the State of Israel,” said Harper.
> 
> “Never forget that. And never forget that that is what the BDS movement is all about. It is nothing more than taking the old hatred of anti-Semitism and translating it into acceptable language for use in polite society.”
> 
> “People who would never say that they hate and blame the Jews for their own failings and for all the problems of the world, instead declare their hatred for Israel and blame the Jewish state for all the problems of the world.”



(full article online)









						06/29 Links Pt2: Stephen Harper: BDS movement brings anti-Semitism into the mainstream; Simon Wiesenthal Center: Cancel Louis Farrakhan's July 4 speech on Fox
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

ABU DHABI, 2nd July, 2020 (WAM) -- Group 42 (G42), a leading technology company based in Abu Dhabi, announced today it has signed Memoranda of Understanding with Rafael Advanced Defense Systems, Rafael, and Israel Aerospace Industries, IAI, two leading Israeli technology companies, to explore collaborations in the research and development of effective solutions to combat SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid-19 disease.

Executives from each company took part in a signing ceremony held via video conference between the UAE and Israel.

During the event, they discussed how they might capitalise on their respective expertise and technologies to develop cutting-edge solutions and medical initiatives that would benefit, not only the populations of both countries, but humanity as a whole.

This joint initiative brings together some of the most active players in the Covid-19 response in the region and aims to leverage their combined knowledge, human and technological assets, and other resources to accelerate the delivery of breakthrough solutions to safeguard the public health and support the global fight against the pandemic.










						The times they are a changin’–UAE company signs agreement with Israeli defense contractors
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the haters scream about "occupation" and "annexation," Israel continues to grow, get stronger and become more indispensable to the region and the world.

Israel is strong militarily, economically and in innovation. Both Western and third-world nations want to be like Israel. They want to learn from Israel. It really is a "light unto nations."

Israel is getting closer and closer to the Arab Gulf nations, as they realize that the Palestinian cause is a self-created dead end. While Palestinians make more and more demands on their Arab “brethren,”  Israel offers solutions. 

Israel has become a powerhouse in desalination, de-desertification, and water conservation in a dry region. It has a lot to offer to its neighbors. They know this. What can Palestinians offer them? Forcing them to defend terror to the West that they are trying to get closer to?

Israel is the most stable nation in the region, and when Arabs are afraid of Iran hey are turning to Israel to be their protector as well, at least implicitly. 

Israel is becoming an exporter of energy, now selling natural gas to Egypt and Jordan. 

The moderate Arab nations need Israel, and their support of Palestinians is lip service. 

When you look at anti-Israel demonstrations, they do not reflect anything close to reality. Israel is stronger than ever - and more liberal than the socialists leading the hate train.

(full article online)









						Israel is doing better than ever. Idiots tying up traffic can’t hurt it.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish state with an Arab minority given equal rights is “apartheid,” but an Arab state with a Jewish minority – which, history shows, would inevitably be as oppressed as Jews have been in every single Arab and Muslim state - is “justice.”

Israel wanting to set its borders in a way that 97% of Palestinian Arabs can still live in autonomy in their own self-declared state is “stealing land.” A Palestinian state “from the river to the sea”  where there is no Jewish autonomy is perfectly fine.

If Israel wanting to set its borders for its security is “apartheid,” then what is this PLO logo?

(full article online)









						No one seems to criticize the Palestinian one-staters as “apartheid”
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In light of Israel’s plans to assert sovereignty over parts of Judea and Samaria, the United for Palestine group organized a ‘Day of Rage’ throughout major US cities. Hundreds attended the events in LA and New York with a smaller group of counter pro-Israel protesters opposing them. Chants calling for violence including “intifada!” could be heard throughout the gathering.

(full article online)









						BDS Organization Learns about 'Freedom' from North Korea
					

Jamie also boasted that Pyongyang refuses to recognize Israel and sees it as an "imperialist satellite of the US."




					www.breakingisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

AMCHA Initiative today released its annual report, *Understanding Campus Anti-Semitism in 2019 And Its Lessons for Pandemic and Post-Pandemic U.S. Campuses*, which documents a more than 300% increase in campus activity intended to undermine and discredit the global acceptance of anti-Zionism as a form of anti-Semitism. And this increased activity was accompanied by an increase in anti-Semitism, specifically incidents targeting Jewish students for harm, on campuses that hosted those challenges.

The researchers also found that Israel-related anti-Semitism is easily adaptable to the distance learning platforms that will likely play a large role in the college experience during the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, and they unveiled a new approach to protecting Jewish students on physical or virtual campuses.

(full article online)









						As On-Campus Denial of Anti-Zionism as Anti-Semitism Surges, So Do Attacks on Jewish Students
					

For the second year in a row, US campuses have experienced a significant decline in classic anti-Semitic harassment (down 49%) and a significant increase in Israel-related incidents (up 60%).




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Chile Senate approves resolution to adopt law boycotting settlement goods*


The Chilean Senate last week approved a resolution calling on President Sebastian Pinera Echenique to adopt a law boycotting settlement goods and banning commercial activity with companies that operate in the occupied Palestinian territories.

The motion passed on 30 June with 29 votes in favour and six abstentions, no votes were cast against the move.

The resolution also called on the government to promote legislation that would ban all Israeli settlement products; prohibit any company involved in the Israeli occupation from benefiting from any agreement or bid signed by Chile; apply tourism guidelines for Israel and Palestine that would not allow the promotion of trips to Israel using pictures of East Jerusalem or Bethlehem “among other Palestinian cities”; forbid any kind of cooperation, including monetary, with the Israeli colonisation of occupied Palestine; and ensure that no tax benefits will be afforded to any organisation operating in Chile if it is involved in the occupation of Palestine.









						Chile Senate approves resolution to adopt law boycotting settlement goods
					

The Chilean Senate last week approved a resolution calling on President Sebastian Pinera Echenique to adopt a law boycotting settlement goods and banning commercial activity with companies that oper...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


----------



## Mindful

The true face of the Israel hater: always going out of their way to demonize the world’s only Jewish state, while ignoring the copious amounts of good.

A few days ago, this video was disseminated by the Israel-haters, to show the 'true face' of the Jewish state/Israel/Zionist


ISRAELLYCOOL.COM

Israel-Haters Show THEIR True Face in Trying to Misrepresent Israel's


----------



## cnm

I know I made sure I bought other than Israeli irrigation components.


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?


Wall Street Journal: “Israel Where Technology Keeps Booming” 

“Google, Cisco, Microsoft, Intel, eBay...” says an eBay executive...”The best-kept secret is we all live and die by the work of our Israeli teams.”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say Israel boycott?

Record tourism 
Record 4.5 million tourists visited Israel in 2019


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



If building a prosperous state is "failing at grassroots",
then 'Omar is missing a big point.

BDS is not grassroots movement.

It is organized from the top-bottom.
to reflect an old policy of the Arab League.

But it only strengthened Israeli economy, and broadened Arab-Israeli alliance.


----------



## rylah

Remember Najam Dar, the antisemitic brother of the owner of the pet store who shamed online a customer as “racist”, just because she supported Israel and opposed terrorism?

You won’t be surprised to learn he is a thug who verbally abused a female Israel supporter, 
even threatening her.


----------



## rylah

*‘Jews are our dogs’: Anti-Semitic chant at Mississauga rally being investigated by police*

What BDS is all about...


----------



## Viktor

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


*Facts about the Palestinians*

*https://tinyurl.com/y2jyc9qg*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Krystal Ball: Free Speech Warriors SILENT On Anti-BDS Laws*


----------



## Mindful

*Gatestone Institute*
16 July at 11:06 · 

Peter Beinart's New York Times op-ed advocating the end of Israel as the nation-state of the Jewish people is a study in historical ignorance, willful deception and arrogant rejection of democracy.
If Israel were to end its existence as the nation-state of the Jewish people — as Beinart advocates — and become a Jewish "homeland" in a single binational, bi-religious state, a demographic war would become inevitable, in which Jews and Muslims would



About This Website

GATESTONEINSTITUTE.ORG

Beinart's Final Solution: End Israel as Nation-State of the Jewish People


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Here's some fun news for Omar.









						Q1 Sets a New Record For Money Raised by Israeli Start-Ups – Business News From Israel
					






					digitone.news


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Pro-Palestinian BDS Movement Wins in Human Rights Court - What does this mean for Germany?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*House Anti-BDS Resolution Reveals the Power and Limits of the Israeli Lobby*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Krystal Ball: Free Speech Warriors SILENT On Anti-BDS Laws*



So the 'Cancel Culture' Warriors, 
who constantly try shut events by people like Ben Shapiro, to prevent a debate,
time for which is especially reserved, are whining he's not too vocal for their cause??    

And that the states and businesses owners they demand boycotted,
refuse to provide them platform for further bigotry and jobs?

That's rich.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Pro-Palestinian BDS Movement Wins in Human Rights Court - What does this mean for Germany?*



*BDS is not a grassroots movement.*

It was initiated from above and abroad,
by members of the European academia, circa 2002,
to follow in line with the decades long Arab League's anti-Jewish policy.

The Palis didn't initiate it,
leftists just ride on their backs to fill their pockets as an industry.
Even the movement's praised so-called historian admits they're fraud.

*Q. Why do BDS-holes have to lie about the origins of their movement?*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chevron’s Noble buy reflects Israel’s ‘warming’ ties with Gulf states — expert
					

International energy adviser says deal indicates Israel is 'no longer a taboo' in industry over fear of Arab boycott; still, the energy giant may end up selling the Israeli assets




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *‘Jews are our dogs’: Anti-Semitic chant at Mississauga rally being investigated by police*
> 
> What BDS is all about...


Palestinians are called names all the time. Do I detect a double standard?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Jews are our dogs’: Anti-Semitic chant at Mississauga rally being investigated by police*
> 
> What BDS is all about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are called names all the time. Do I detect a double standard?
Click to expand...


Let's see, are there protests in Ontario
where people are shouting something similar,
like _"Blacks are our dogs"_ or _"Muslims are our dogs"_ - which are not investigated?

Show me.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Hit Series on Netflix to be Remade for Apple | United with Israel
					

Apple orders a remake of the the Israeli Drama ‘When Heroes Fly’ for the American market.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Jews are our dogs’: Anti-Semitic chant at Mississauga rally being investigated by police*
> 
> What BDS is all about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are called names all the time. Do I detect a double standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see, are there protests in Ontario
> where people are shouting something similar,
> like _"Blacks are our dogs"_ or _"Muslims are our dogs"_ - which are not investigated?
> 
> Show me.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel/Palestine is not a religious conflict. The opposition or resolution of the conflict has nothing to do with religion. BDS has nothing to do with religion.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Jews are our dogs’: Anti-Semitic chant at Mississauga rally being investigated by police*
> 
> What BDS is all about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are called names all the time. Do I detect a double standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see, are there protests in Ontario
> where people are shouting something similar,
> like _"Blacks are our dogs"_ or _"Muslims are our dogs"_ - which are not investigated?
> 
> Show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...



Typical, you just make up claims and refuse to prove.

What kind of jerk looks for excuses to shout_ "Jews are Our Dogs"_??!


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel/Palestine is not a religious conflict. The opposition or resolution of the conflict has nothing to do with religion. BDS has nothing to do with religion.



Incredible, and you post a video contradicting what you claim.
And Antisemitism is clearly not reserved to only religious persecution,

It's interesting why would someone try to sweep such a large aspect under the carpet,
with these repetitive none sense slogans the go against most basic common sense and knowledge regarding the conflict. Doe it mean that if it  had much to with religion, the cause is illegitimate?

But lets test the claim - 

If BDS narrows Antisemitism to narrowly religious hatred, and Jews a religious sect, then by definition their opposition is religious.


If the conflict has "nothing to do with religion" as BDS like to say,how come they deny Jews religious rights in their most sacred sites,and the 2nd most prevalent slogan in their protests being_ "Allahu Akbar"_?

So much for_ "nothing to do with religion"_...

Why do BDS-holes have to lie about their organization?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel activists are upset that the Democratic platform does not include anti-Israel language. They point to a poll last year that, they claim, says that  a plurality of Americans and 2/3 of Democrats support cutting aid to Israel.

A look at the poll shows how pollsters can easily manipulate the people to say what they want.

Data for Progress (whose very name shows that they intend to manipulate data for their political purposes)  asked two questions:

(full article online)









						How to manipulate a poll to make it look like Americans oppose Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Detention of BDS coordinator in Israel is a “violation,” EU says*

The European Union has broken its silence about Israel’s arbitrary detention of the general coordinator of the BDS – boycott, divestment and sanctions – movement.

Mahmoud Nawajaa was seized from his home near Ramallah in the occupied West Bank during a night raid by Israeli soldiers on 30 July.

“We are following this case very closely through our channels and contacts on the ground,” the EU said in a statement emailed to The Electronic Intifada on Friday.

“The reasons for the arrest and the charges brought against Mr. Nawajaa are not yet known,” the EU added. It acknowledged that “no formal charges have been issued and he continues to be prevented from seeing his lawyer.”









						Detention of BDS coordinator in Israel is a "violation," EU says
					

Bloc stops short of calling for Mahmoud Nawajaa's immediate release.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

15 lessons from 15 years of BDS
					

Campaigners for a boycott against Israel keep on learning, adapting and growing.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel lobby loses latest appeal against American Studies Association*






An incessant Israel lobby-backed attempt to censor and punish the American Studies Association over its support of an academic boycott of Israel has once again failed in court.

On 19 June, a three-judge panel of the US Court of Appeals in Washington, DC, unanimously affirmed an earlier dismissal of a lawsuit brought against the ASA, its executive director and eight members of faculty by other current and former members of the ASA.

Israel advocates filed the initial lawsuit in 2016 after the ASA endorsed the academic boycott of Israeli institutions three years prior.









						Israel lobby loses latest appeal against American Studies Association
					

Academic group voted in 2013 to support the boycott of Israeli institutions.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Hollie

*Missouri passes anti-BDS bill, expected to become law*







						Missouri passes anti-BDS bill, expected to become law
					






					www.wzo.org.il
				




The Missouri state legislature passed a bill SB 739, the "Anti-Discrimination Against Israel Act.". 

The state’s House of Representatives passed the measure, 95-40, while the state Senate did so, 28-1, on April 30. Gov. Mike Parson, a Republican, is expected to sign it into law, which would make Missouri the 28th state to enact such a measure to combat the anti-Israel BDS movement.


----------



## Hollie

Fifth Circuit Throws Out Challenge to Texas Ban on Boycotting Israel | Courthouse News Service
					

In litigation challenging a Texas law blocking state agencies from hiring companies boycotting Israel, a…



					www.courthousenews.com
				





 In litigation challenging a Texas law blocking state agencies from hiring companies boycotting Israel, the Fifth Circuit ordered dismissal of the case Monday but declined to decide if the law is constitutional.

Bahia Amawi, a Palestinian U.S. citizen, had worked for the Pflugerville Independent School District for nearly a decade as a speech therapist for kindergarteners when the school district offered to renew her contract for the 2018-2019 school year.

She refused due to a new clause in the contract requiring her to certify that she does not boycott Israel nor would she do so while working for the school district.

Texas joined 25 other states with similar legislation when lawmakers passed House Bill 89 and Republican Governor Greg Abbott signed it in 2017


----------



## Hollie

Will BDS’ers refuse to swim?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Fifth Circuit Throws Out Challenge to Texas Ban on Boycotting Israel | Courthouse News Service
> 
> 
> In litigation challenging a Texas law blocking state agencies from hiring companies boycotting Israel, a…
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In litigation challenging a Texas law blocking state agencies from hiring companies boycotting Israel, the Fifth Circuit ordered dismissal of the case Monday but declined to decide if the law is constitutional.
> 
> Bahia Amawi, a Palestinian U.S. citizen, had worked for the Pflugerville Independent School District for nearly a decade as a speech therapist for kindergarteners when the school district offered to renew her contract for the 2018-2019 school year.
> 
> She refused due to a new clause in the contract requiring her to certify that she does not boycott Israel nor would she do so while working for the school district.
> 
> Texas joined 25 other states with similar legislation when lawmakers passed House Bill 89 and Republican Governor Greg Abbott signed it in 2017


The challenge was thrown out because Texas changed the law to not apply to them any more.


----------



## Hollie

führer Omar is a laughable joke.

Too bad, really. Omar could lead by example. Contracting Wuhan virus leading to death would make him a martyr.

Come on, Omar. Take one for the cause.

*BDS Leader Widely Mocked for Saying It’d Be Ok to Take Israeli-Developed Coronavirus Vaccine*









						BDS Leader Widely Mocked for Saying It’d Be Ok to Take Israeli-Developed Coronavirus Vaccine
					

Omar Barghouti. Photo: Kevin Van Den, Flickr. Top BDS activist Omar Barghouti has been widely mocked on social media after …




					www.algemeiner.com
				





Top BDS activist Omar Barghouti has been widely mocked on social media after he said that it would be permissible for boycotters of Israel to use an Israeli-developed vaccine for the coronavirus.

“If you use medical equipment from Israel — it’s not a problem. Cooperating with Israel against the virus — to begin with, we do not consider it normalization,” he said in an Arabic-language Facebook live broadcast.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifth Circuit Throws Out Challenge to Texas Ban on Boycotting Israel | Courthouse News Service
> 
> 
> In litigation challenging a Texas law blocking state agencies from hiring companies boycotting Israel, a…
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In litigation challenging a Texas law blocking state agencies from hiring companies boycotting Israel, the Fifth Circuit ordered dismissal of the case Monday but declined to decide if the law is constitutional.
> 
> Bahia Amawi, a Palestinian U.S. citizen, had worked for the Pflugerville Independent School District for nearly a decade as a speech therapist for kindergarteners when the school district offered to renew her contract for the 2018-2019 school year.
> 
> She refused due to a new clause in the contract requiring her to certify that she does not boycott Israel nor would she do so while working for the school district.
> 
> Texas joined 25 other states with similar legislation when lawmakers passed House Bill 89 and Republican Governor Greg Abbott signed it in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge was thrown out because Texas changed the law to not apply to them any more.
Click to expand...

And the other 24 states?

links?


----------



## Hollie

Harry's Place

@hurryupharry
·
Aug 5

And then admitting that Manchester University is actually sending students to study in Israel. #BDSfail


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Hebrew University is on Mount Scopus, which was considered part of Israel since 1948, showing that the BDS movement is not at all about “occupation” and all about destroying Israel. )

As Asher Fredman documents in his recently released book on BDS, this was predictable – BDS concentrates on institutions that waver and that take them seriously and it gives up on those that ignore it.  Their demands are never ending on the unfortunate companies, universities and groups that try to accommodate them, and even the groups that capitulate completely to BDS demands are then told they must pay “reparations” for their “crimes.” 

The University of Manchester thought they can make BDS go away. Instead, they have ensured that the harassment will increase “year after year after year.”

(full article online)









						University of Manchester tries to placate BDS–and will pay dearly
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the dirtiest words in both Arab and BDS media is “normalization” – anything that treats Israel and Israeli Jews as anything but disgusting entities. 

In 2011, +972 Magazine once published a BDS group’s explanation of what is so horrible about normalization, and some of it sounds like parody:



> A key principle that underlines the term normalization is that it is entirely based on _political_, rather than _racial_, considerations and is therefore in perfect harmony with the BDS movement’s rejection of all forms of racism and racial discrimination.  Countering normalization is a means to resist oppression, its mechanisms and structures.  As such, it is categorically unrelated to or conditioned upon the _identity_ of the oppressor.


Oh really? Because later on in that same document Israeli Arabs are described as victims of coercion:



> Palestinian citizens of Israel ….may be confronted with two forms of normalization.  The first, which we may call coercive everyday relations, are those relations that a colonized people, and those living under apartheid, are forced to take part in if they are to survive, conduct their everyday lives and make a living within the established oppressive structures.  For the Palestinian citizens of Israel, as taxpayers,such coercive everyday relations include daily employment in Israeli places of work and the use of public services and institutions such as schools, universities and hospitals.


Can you believe it? Israeli Arabs are being coerced into working and using public services – exactly like their oppressors!  

Equality is the new apartheid.

But if the BDSers consider Israeli Arabs to be victims of coercion, then who are the oppressors? Why, they are Israeli non-Arabs, pretty much all of who happen to be Jews!  

What more proof do you need that the BDS movement is antisemitic? 

When Arabs use the term, they are no less antisemitic. An example this weeks comes from Palestinian newspaper Al Quds News, which is upset over Dubai’s publicly acknowledging a synagogue in the Emirates.

(full article online)









						Anti-normalization is another term for antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Porochista Khakpour gets it exactly right. I disagree strongly with her political opinions but she doesn’t cross the line into bigotry – and that is exactly what nearly all anti-Israel groups and tweeters do. Their reactions to a woman of color not toeing their line shows how their position is based on smug moral superiority, not facts, and their self-perception of being moral paragons is threatened by a non-white woman exposing their hate, eagerness to stereotype and antisemitism. 

So they turn on her.

(full article online)









						Iranian critic of Israel says criticizing all Israelis is antisemitism; “woke” Left tries to cancel her
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> One of the dirtiest words in both Arab and BDS media is “normalization” – anything that treats Israel and Israeli Jews as anything but disgusting entities.
> 
> In 2011, +972 Magazine once published a BDS group’s explanation of what is so horrible about normalization, and some of it sounds like parody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A key principle that underlines the term normalization is that it is entirely based on _political_, rather than _racial_, considerations and is therefore in perfect harmony with the BDS movement’s rejection of all forms of racism and racial discrimination.  Countering normalization is a means to resist oppression, its mechanisms and structures.  As such, it is categorically unrelated to or conditioned upon the _identity_ of the oppressor.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Because later on in that same document Israeli Arabs are described as victims of coercion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian citizens of Israel ….may be confronted with two forms of normalization.  The first, which we may call coercive everyday relations, are those relations that a colonized people, and those living under apartheid, are forced to take part in if they are to survive, conduct their everyday lives and make a living within the established oppressive structures.  For the Palestinian citizens of Israel, as taxpayers,such coercive everyday relations include daily employment in Israeli places of work and the use of public services and institutions such as schools, universities and hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you believe it? Israeli Arabs are being coerced into working and using public services – exactly like their oppressors!
> 
> Equality is the new apartheid.
> 
> But if the BDSers consider Israeli Arabs to be victims of coercion, then who are the oppressors? Why, they are Israeli non-Arabs, pretty much all of who happen to be Jews!
> 
> What more proof do you need that the BDS movement is antisemitic?
> 
> When Arabs use the term, they are no less antisemitic. An example this weeks comes from Palestinian newspaper Al Quds News, which is upset over Dubai’s publicly acknowledging a synagogue in the Emirates.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-normalization is another term for antisemitism
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Picaro

I already boycott a lot of Jewish foods, except for Jewish rye bread, which I like a lot. Does that count? I hate bagels.


----------



## Picaro

American_Jihad said:


> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine



Here is a  nice short essay on why; it 's all about fashion, mainly, for people still influenced by old Soviet Cold War propaganda, like aging professors at universities and Noam Chomsky cultists. It begins in Europe, of course, and spread to the U.S. from there.





__





						Being Leftist and Anti-Semitic in Germany - Susanne Urban
					

Being Leftist and Anti-Semitic in Germany - Susanne Urban



					www.jcpa.org
				




*The Postwar, Pre-1967 Roots*

*  Anti-Semitism was never exclusive to the Right; Communism, for its part, often vilified Jews as capitalists. Communism in East Germany, as elsewhere, denied the right to practice the Jewish religion and sought to eradicate religion in general, including Judaism. East Germany's anti-Semitic policies first became evident in January 1953 when the Stasi - the state security service - confiscated documents of the Jewish communities, searched the homes of Jewish leaders, and spoke of a "Zionist conspiracy." After the Six Day War, East Germany officially adopted an anti-Zionist stance. However, no serious data on East German anti-Semitism is available before the reunification in 1989.


  Although West German left-wing anti-Semitism also increased steadily after the Six Day War, before then the West German Left supported Israel generally, and specifically the Wiedergutmachung (Reparations Agreement of 1953) and the establishment of diplomatic relations in 1965. This friendliness was, however, based on an idealization of Israel, kibbutzim, and pioneering and was not on genuinely firm ground.4 Opposition to the conservative government of Chancellor Konrad Adenauer also played a role in this left-wing philo-Semitism.


During the 1960s, the West German Left divided into a more "conservative" wing and a New Left trend. Whereas Chancellor Willy Brandt was said to be a true and unwavering friend of Israel,5 many young leftists took radical positions and opposed Brandt's "establishment" Social Democratic Party. In 1966 they founded the Nonparliamentary Opposition (APO), a popular movement that sought to "renew" German politics from the outside. Many of its members and supporters later showed sympathy for the RAF, a leftist terrorist movement that had ties to the PLO and whose cadres trained in terrorist camps in Lebanon.


Student Radicalization

During the Six Day War, the New Left definitively transformed its hitherto moderate pro-Arab positions into full support for Arab states and the Palestinians, and its fragile pro-Israeli attitudes dissolved into anti-Semitic slogans thinly disguised as "anti-imperialist" criticism of a "fascist state."

After 1967, however, not only the radicals but large parts of the German Left turned their backs on Israel. This went hand in hand with protests against the Vietnam War, against the conservative mainstream in Adenauer's Germany and afterward the "Great Coalition" that was headed from 1966 by Chancellor Kurt Georg Kiesinger, a former member of the Nazi Party.6 The New Left also idealized Communist China and Ho Chi Minh, despite their involvement in mass murder against their own people.7


Well-known intellectuals who were more moderate leftists tried to dissuade the New Left from its extreme positions. Ernst Bloch, Jean Amery, Herbert Marcuse, Iring Fetscher, and Jean-Paul Sartre argued with the radicals and discouraged blind solidarity with the PLO, as opposed to legitimate criticism of Israeli policies. They warned that notions of Israel's annihilation were intolerable and linked to National Socialist ideology. However, they were not heeded by the radicals.8*

... and more at the link. Basically it's because they're dope addled morons. The Soviets got all mad and butt hurt when LBJ took over from France as the major ally of Israel, and Israel accepted LBJ over the Soviet wooing, for obvious reasons; nobody willingly became a Soviet client state, so all the dopers and commies in western universities and media became anti-Israel overnight, as per Pravda's orders.


----------



## BigDave

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


No,i support Israel and will keep on supporting Israel


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Boycott Israel      
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: While delivered very passionately - it still is supporting a pragmatic defect. The delivery begins with _(public disorder and an unsafe environment)_ what they are trying to end with _(the elimination of public disorder and the unsafe environment)_. Claiming that the response to violence (under Article 43 of the Hague Regulation) is somehow not normal. That judicial punishment (_under Article 68 GCIV • offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power_) is somehow improper because it does not fit the political agenda of the many factions which call themselves "Palestinians"_ (Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ described as peaceful people, even though the violence _(they complain about)_ is a consequence of their initiated criminal acts which are often intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more people.



P F Tinmore said:


> One of the dirtiest words in both Arab and BDS media is “normalization” – anything that treats Israel and Israeli Jews as anything but disgusting entities.
> 
> In 2011, +972 Magazine once published a BDS group’s explanation of what is so horrible about normalization, and some of it sounds like parody:


*(COMMENT)*

There is no justification for the Arab Palestinian to engage in criminal activity that is directed against Israel _(or any state for that matter)_ and intended or calculated to create a state of terror in the minds of the Israelis _(or any other people)_.

“Nothing can justify *terrorism* — ever,” Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon declared
 at the opening of a high-level meeting of the Security Council today, that the 
council's body’s deep concern over the terrorist threat and its determination 
to combat it by all means in all its forms and manifestations, in line with the 
United Nations Charter and international law.

Nor is there any justification for any oration​_(like we see here)_  that would incite 
discrimination and hostility or appeal to the emotion of the audience to the level of violence.
​
It is because the many national security interests do not want to appear draconian, that people such as depicted in the video, are allowed to continue the platform for the delivery of such inflammatory speech.  An "argument from passion," as we see here is still misrepresenting the legality of violence in these matters, and is still a fallacy on so many levels.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Picaro

Ah well, after looking up what 'BDS' is, I feel compelled to buy something made in Israel. Let's go shopping.





__





						Made in Israel | products | services | Technologies | Manufacturers | Suppliers | exporters | israel | made in | online | exhibition | madein-israel | "Made in israel" | "Madein-israel" | "Madeinisrael"
					

welcome to Made In Israel! an online  exhibition of Israeli Products, Technologies & Services  made in Israel. find and contact Israeli manufacturers, suppliers & Exporters fast and easy via our insite index




					madein-israel.com
				








__





						israeliproducts.com
					






					www.israeliproducts.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While delivered very passionately - it still is supporting a pragmatic defect. The delivery begins with _(public disorder and an unsafe environment)_ what they are trying to end with _(the elimination of public disorder and the unsafe environment)_. Claiming that the response to violence (under Article 43 of the Hague Regulation) is somehow not normal. That judicial punishment (_under Article 68 GCIV • offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power_) is somehow improper because it does not fit the political agenda of the many factions which call themselves "Palestinians"_ (Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ described as peaceful people, even though the violence _(they complain about)_ is a consequence of their initiated criminal acts which are often intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more people.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the dirtiest words in both Arab and BDS media is “normalization” – anything that treats Israel and Israeli Jews as anything but disgusting entities.
> 
> In 2011, +972 Magazine once published a BDS group’s explanation of what is so horrible about normalization, and some of it sounds like parody:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no justification for the Arab Palestinian to engage in criminal activity that is directed against Israel _(or any state for that matter)_ and intended or calculated to create a state of terror in the minds of the Israelis _(or any other people)_.
> 
> “Nothing can justify *terrorism* — ever,” Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon declared
> 
> at the opening of a high-level meeting of the Security Council today, that the
> 
> council's body’s deep concern over the terrorist threat and its determination
> 
> to combat it by all means in all its forms and manifestations, in line with the
> 
> United Nations Charter and international law.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is there any justification for any oration
> 
> _(like we see here)_  that would incite
> discrimination and hostility or appeal to the emotion of the audience to the level of violence.​
> It is because the many national security interests do not want to appear draconian, that people such as depicted in the video, are allowed to continue the platform for the delivery of such inflammatory speech.  An "argument from passion," as we see here is still misrepresenting the legality of violence in these matters, and is still a fallacy on so many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist canard?


----------



## Picaro

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While delivered very passionately - it still is supporting a pragmatic defect. The delivery begins with _(public disorder and an unsafe environment)_ what they are trying to end with _(the elimination of public disorder and the unsafe environment)_. Claiming that the response to violence (under Article 43 of the Hague Regulation) is somehow not normal. That judicial punishment (_under Article 68 GCIV • offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power_) is somehow improper because it does not fit the political agenda of the many factions which call themselves "Palestinians"_ (Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ described as peaceful people, even though the violence _(they complain about)_ is a consequence of their initiated criminal acts which are often intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more people.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the dirtiest words in both Arab and BDS media is “normalization” – anything that treats Israel and Israeli Jews as anything but disgusting entities.
> 
> In 2011, +972 Magazine once published a BDS group’s explanation of what is so horrible about normalization, and some of it sounds like parody:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no justification for the Arab Palestinian to engage in criminal activity that is directed against Israel _(or any state for that matter)_ and intended or calculated to create a state of terror in the minds of the Israelis _(or any other people)_.
> 
> “Nothing can justify *terrorism* — ever,” Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon declared
> 
> at the opening of a high-level meeting of the Security Council today, that the
> 
> council's body’s deep concern over the terrorist threat and its determination
> 
> to combat it by all means in all its forms and manifestations, in line with the
> 
> United Nations Charter and international law.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is there any justification for any oration
> 
> _(like we see here)_  that would incite
> discrimination and hostility or appeal to the emotion of the audience to the level of violence.​
> It is because the many national security interests do not want to appear draconian, that people such as depicted in the video, are allowed to continue the platform for the delivery of such inflammatory speech.  An "argument from passion," as we see here is still misrepresenting the legality of violence in these matters, and is still a fallacy on so many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist canard?
Click to expand...


Have you ever considered discussing issues in your own words instead of just incessantly parroting sloganeering propaganda terminology? That way you might even fool some youngster who isn't widely read into taking you seriously.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colombia will open trade office in Jerusalem, President Duque says
					

Announcement comes during event to mark ratification of bilateral free-trade agreement with Israel signed 7 years ago -- the Latin American country's first in the Middle East




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While delivered very passionately - it still is supporting a pragmatic defect. The delivery begins with _(public disorder and an unsafe environment)_ what they are trying to end with _(the elimination of public disorder and the unsafe environment)_. Claiming that the response to violence (under Article 43 of the Hague Regulation) is somehow not normal. That judicial punishment (_under Article 68 GCIV • offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power_) is somehow improper because it does not fit the political agenda of the many factions which call themselves "Palestinians"_ (Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ described as peaceful people, even though the violence _(they complain about)_ is a consequence of their initiated criminal acts which are often intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more people.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the dirtiest words in both Arab and BDS media is “normalization” – anything that treats Israel and Israeli Jews as anything but disgusting entities.
> 
> In 2011, +972 Magazine once published a BDS group’s explanation of what is so horrible about normalization, and some of it sounds like parody:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no justification for the Arab Palestinian to engage in criminal activity that is directed against Israel _(or any state for that matter)_ and intended or calculated to create a state of terror in the minds of the Israelis _(or any other people)_.
> 
> “Nothing can justify *terrorism* — ever,” Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon declared
> 
> at the opening of a high-level meeting of the Security Council today, that the
> 
> council's body’s deep concern over the terrorist threat and its determination
> 
> to combat it by all means in all its forms and manifestations, in line with the
> 
> United Nations Charter and international law.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is there any justification for any oration
> 
> _(like we see here)_  that would incite
> discrimination and hostility or appeal to the emotion of the audience to the level of violence.​
> It is because the many national security interests do not want to appear draconian, that people such as depicted in the video, are allowed to continue the platform for the delivery of such inflammatory speech.  An "argument from passion," as we see here is still misrepresenting the legality of violence in these matters, and is still a fallacy on so many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist canard?
Click to expand...


That’s an inflammatory statement. Based on a libellous and delusional  premise.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While delivered very passionately - it still is supporting a pragmatic defect. The delivery begins with _(public disorder and an unsafe environment)_ what they are trying to end with _(the elimination of public disorder and the unsafe environment)_. Claiming that the response to violence (under Article 43 of the Hague Regulation) is somehow not normal. That judicial punishment (_under Article 68 GCIV • offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power_) is somehow improper because it does not fit the political agenda of the many factions which call themselves "Palestinians"_ (Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ described as peaceful people, even though the violence _(they complain about)_ is a consequence of their initiated criminal acts which are often intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more people.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the dirtiest words in both Arab and BDS media is “normalization” – anything that treats Israel and Israeli Jews as anything but disgusting entities.
> 
> In 2011, +972 Magazine once published a BDS group’s explanation of what is so horrible about normalization, and some of it sounds like parody:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no justification for the Arab Palestinian to engage in criminal activity that is directed against Israel _(or any state for that matter)_ and intended or calculated to create a state of terror in the minds of the Israelis _(or any other people)_.
> 
> “Nothing can justify *terrorism* — ever,” Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon declared
> 
> at the opening of a high-level meeting of the Security Council today, that the
> 
> council's body’s deep concern over the terrorist threat and its determination
> 
> to combat it by all means in all its forms and manifestations, in line with the
> 
> United Nations Charter and international law.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is there any justification for any oration
> 
> _(like we see here)_  that would incite
> discrimination and hostility or appeal to the emotion of the audience to the level of violence.​
> It is because the many national security interests do not want to appear draconian, that people such as depicted in the video, are allowed to continue the platform for the delivery of such inflammatory speech.  An "argument from passion," as we see here is still misrepresenting the legality of violence in these matters, and is still a fallacy on so many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist canard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s an inflammatory statement. Based on a libellous and delusional  premise.
Click to expand...

Pfffft! Phony war on terror.

Terrorist = Anyone we don't like.


----------



## Picaro

P F Tinmore said:


> Pfffft! Phony war on terror.
> 
> Terrorist = Anyone we don't like.



And we don't like terrorists. You do.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This week was the 94th conference for the liaison officers of the regional offices of the Arab boycott of Israelthat started before Israel was reborn.

The Arab League boycott of Israel has been in place since 1945, when the brand new organization said, “Products of Palestinian Jews are to be considered undesirable in Arab countries. They should be prohibited and refused as long as their production in Palestine might lead to the realization of Zionist political aims.”
Even though most Arab countries have stopped enforcing the boycott – the only exceptions now being Syria and Lebanon – the Central Boycott Office remains.
On Wednesday, that office held a videoconference with members of the Arab League and the Organization of Islamic Cooperation, which includes Iran.
The conference also expressed its appreciation for the progress and impact of the BDS movement “in confronting the occupation, settler colonialism and Israeli apartheid, in order to achieve freedom and justice in Palestine and enable the Palestinian people to exercise their right to self-determination and establish their independent state with Jerusalem as its capital.”

(full article )









						Remember the Arab boycott of Israel? It is still the official policy of the Arab League
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Leading Arab newspaper credits PMW for fighting PA terror for "more than 30 years" | PMW Analysis
					

“PMW played a central role in the campaign against paying salaries to Palestinian detainees serving sentences in Israeli prisons, as well as to the families of the deceased.”




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Globes points out:



> Israel's normalization agreement with the United Arab Emirates (UAE) will give Israeli business an official, stable bridge to the entire Arab world, particularly the other Gulf states, with Saudi Arabia, which was in on the secret all along the way, at their head. The opportunities that have been opened up in the Arab markets for Israeli firms are huge, and could dramatically boost Israel's exports, to the UAE, and via them to other Arab countries.
> A prominent businessperson, formerly a senior officer in the security forces, told "Globes" that although there were substantial ties with the UAE beforehand, this agreement puts everything above board, and lends legitimacy to buying from Israel for companies and governments throughout the Arab world, through UAE intermediaries. In one way or another, this happened before, but now "the sky is the limit".
> A source in Saudi Arabia told "Globes" that the Arab world had a great deal to gain from Israel. This is a breakthrough. The Palestinian issue has not gone away and will continue to be an obstacle to some degree, but the road is open.



(full article online)









						Now the entire Arab world can import Israeli goods through the UAE
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

Israel said to estimate UAE deal worth hundreds of millions in trade a year
					

Economy Ministry assesses exports to Emirates could amount to $500 million annually, and Gulf state's investment in the country could reach $350 million, TV news reports




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Economy Ministry assesses exports to Emirates could amount to $500 million annually, and Gulf state’s investment in the country could reach $350 million, TV news reports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: While delivered very passionately - it still is supporting a pragmatic defect. The delivery begins with _(public disorder and an unsafe environment)_ what they are trying to end with _(the elimination of public disorder and the unsafe environment)_. Claiming that the response to violence (under Article 43 of the Hague Regulation) is somehow not normal. That judicial punishment (_under Article 68 GCIV • offenses which are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power_) is somehow improper because it does not fit the political agenda of the many factions which call themselves "Palestinians"_ (Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters)_ described as peaceful people, even though the violence _(they complain about)_ is a consequence of their initiated criminal acts which are often intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more people.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the dirtiest words in both Arab and BDS media is “normalization” – anything that treats Israel and Israeli Jews as anything but disgusting entities.
> 
> In 2011, +972 Magazine once published a BDS group’s explanation of what is so horrible about normalization, and some of it sounds like parody:
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no justification for the Arab Palestinian to engage in criminal activity that is directed against Israel _(or any state for that matter)_ and intended or calculated to create a state of terror in the minds of the Israelis _(or any other people)_.
> 
> “Nothing can justify *terrorism* — ever,” Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon declared
> 
> at the opening of a high-level meeting of the Security Council today, that the
> 
> council's body’s deep concern over the terrorist threat and its determination
> 
> to combat it by all means in all its forms and manifestations, in line with the
> 
> United Nations Charter and international law.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is there any justification for any oration
> 
> _(like we see here)_  that would incite
> discrimination and hostility or appeal to the emotion of the audience to the level of violence.​
> It is because the many national security interests do not want to appear draconian, that people such as depicted in the video, are allowed to continue the platform for the delivery of such inflammatory speech.  An "argument from passion," as we see here is still misrepresenting the legality of violence in these matters, and is still a fallacy on so many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist canard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s an inflammatory statement. Based on a libellous and delusional  premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft! Phony war on terror.
> 
> Terrorist = Anyone we don't like.
Click to expand...

The mindset of the zionists of Israel indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the dirtiest words in both Arab and BDS media is “normalization” – anything that treats Israel and Israeli Jews as anything but disgusting entities.
> 
> In 2011, +972 Magazine once published a BDS group’s explanation of what is so horrible about normalization, and some of it sounds like parody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A key principle that underlines the term normalization is that it is entirely based on _political_, rather than _racial_, considerations and is therefore in perfect harmony with the BDS movement’s rejection of all forms of racism and racial discrimination.  Countering normalization is a means to resist oppression, its mechanisms and structures.  As such, it is categorically unrelated to or conditioned upon the _identity_ of the oppressor.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Because later on in that same document Israeli Arabs are described as victims of coercion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian citizens of Israel ….may be confronted with two forms of normalization.  The first, which we may call coercive everyday relations, are those relations that a colonized people, and those living under apartheid, are forced to take part in if they are to survive, conduct their everyday lives and make a living within the established oppressive structures.  For the Palestinian citizens of Israel, as taxpayers,such coercive everyday relations include daily employment in Israeli places of work and the use of public services and institutions such as schools, universities and hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you believe it? Israeli Arabs are being coerced into working and using public services – exactly like their oppressors!
> 
> Equality is the new apartheid.
> 
> But if the BDSers consider Israeli Arabs to be victims of coercion, then who are the oppressors? Why, they are Israeli non-Arabs, pretty much all of who happen to be Jews!
> 
> What more proof do you need that the BDS movement is antisemitic?
> 
> When Arabs use the term, they are no less antisemitic. An example this weeks comes from Palestinian newspaper Al Quds News, which is upset over Dubai’s publicly acknowledging a synagogue in the Emirates.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-normalization is another term for antisemitism
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You took the Israel apologists to school with that video proving if you support Israel,you are a traiter to America.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


>


These people speaking in the video for BLM are obviously good people.too many zionists and CIA terrorists have penetrated the group unfortunately.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Idea: Nakba day turns Sulhah day (poll)        
⁜→ et al,

I am sorry, but I do not see a correlation between the Black Lives Matter (BLM) and the plight of the Arab Palestinians (HoAP), except the hostility.  

BLM was a movement to protest the death of a Black Man that was in the custody of the police.  That is always a dilemma for the police to handle.  They have to run a clean and thorough investigation.  It is a case of the reasonable force in the apprehension of a person and the manner of treatment while in the custody of that person.  

The Arab Palestinian is a case of a people who are trying, quite ineffectively, to exercise their Right of Self-Determination after having openly rejected to participate in the establishment of self-governing institutions.  This is a case where the people knowingly adopted a terrorist organization to be the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.  This is a government that uses the conflict as a source of revenue from donor nations that maintains a relatively affluent lifestyle.  For the leaders of the PLO and HAMAS, peace means the end of the gravy train; something they don't want.  In their fuzzy logic, peace is bad and conflict is good.

When you strip away the political camouflage and look directly at the problem, what you see in common is two leadership models that use conflict as a means to support themselves.  You might have noticed that the co-founder in the video mentions the fact that they lost funding.  You can bet your ass that they BLM did not pay out of pocket for the junket to the Middle East acting as some sort of emissary.   Without conflict, the revenue stream drys up.  That does not encourage the leadership to move in the direction of peace.

Just my simple observation.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

40 Countries, 140 US Lawmakers Applaud Israel-Emirates Peace Deal, UAE Envoy Celebrates Accord | United with Israel
					

UAE’s Ambassador to the U.S. praises 'overwhelming positive reaction' to Trump announcement of UAE-Israel peace deal.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

11-Year-Old Gaza Rapper Enrages Hamas with Message of ‘Love’ for Israel | United with Israel
					

Abdel Rahman al-Shantti raps in fluent English, but the line was drawn when he talked about peace with Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pakistan’s English language The News International has two sepratae op-eds that say that the UAE has every right to establish diplomatic relations with whomever it wants, including Israel.





__





						Pakistan newspaper has two articles saying the UAE has every right to open relations with Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The normalization of relations between Israel and the United Arab Emirates may be one of the biggest and final nails in the coffin of the antisemitic BDS movement. The truth is that the movement has been a failure from the outset, and while it continues to attract a lot of attention, it has proven to be far less successful than the Arab League boycott, which crumbled long ago.

Many people do not realize that the Arab League initiated its boycott in 1945 before Israel existed, demonstrating, like the newer boycott, it was fundamentally antisemitic rather than anti-Israel.

GET THE BEST OF THE ALGEMEINER STRAIGHT TO YOUR INBOX!

SIGN UP!
THE ORIGINAL BOYCOTT HAD A MINIMAL IMPACT DESPITE THE BLACKLISTING OF HUNDREDS OF COMPANIES, INCLUDING MAJOR US BRANDS SUCH AS FORD, RCA, AND COCA-COLA. IT BEGAN TO CRUMBLE, HOWEVER, WHEN THE UNITED STATES PASSED ANTI-BOYCOTT LEGISLATION IN 1978, AND IT BECAME TOOTHLESS AFTER EGYPT SIGNED ITS PEACE TREATY WITH ISRAEL.

THE BDS MOVEMENT IS AN OUTGROWTH OF THE UN FORUM HELD IN DURBAN, SOUTH AFRICA IN 2001. THE “DURBAN STRATEGY” — CALLED FOR “COMPLETE AND TOTAL ISOLATION OF ISRAEL … THE IMPOSITION OF MANDATORY AND COMPREHENSIVE SANCTIONS AND EMBARGOES, [AND] THE FULL CESSATION OF ALL LINKS (DIPLOMATIC, ECONOMIC, SOCIAL, AID, MILITARY COOPERATION AND TRAINING) BETWEEN ALL STATES AND ISRAEL.”

ON THE DIPLOMATIC FRONT, ISRAEL HAS RELATIONS WITH MORE COUNTRIES TODAY THAN IT DID IN 2001. THE LEADER OF SUDAN BACKED RECOGNIZING ISRAEL IN A HISTORIC SHIFT. THE DECISION OF THE UAE, MOST IMPORTANTLY, BROKE THE LONGSTANDING TABOO AMONG GULF STATES AGAINST NORMALIZING TIES BEFORE THE PALESTINIAN ISSUE WAS RESOLVED.

(full article online)









						Whither the BDS Movement?
					

A pro-BDS demonstration. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. The normalization of relations between Israel and the United Arab Emirates may be one …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

When the UK opted out of the EU during Brexit in 2016, it also decided to renegotiate its trade relations with other nations, Israel included.

A source close to the Foreign Ministry informed _The Jerusalem Post _that one of the reasons for UK Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab’s current visit to the Jewish state is to get the ball rolling on exactly that.

(full article online)









						'Britain wants Israeli hi-tech,' no longer fears Arab reaction - source
					

“In the 1970’s, the Foreign Office would issue a certificate to companies wishing to trade with Israel fearing Arab reactions,” said Prof. Rynhold of Bar Ilan University’s Political Studies Dept.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The previous director of the Jewish Museum Berlin left in the wake of a tweet.

In May, after the German parliament declared the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel anti-Semitic, the museum tweeted a critique of the decision, arguing that it was undemocratic, and shared an article featuring several Jewish scholars who agreed. Public pressure mounted against the director, Peter Schafer, and a debate about the role of Jewish museums and the legality of the BDS movement ensued.

(full article online)









						Berlin Jewish museum director on Jewish life in Germany, beyond BDS
					

Stepping into the fraught position is Hetty Berg, who began her tenure on April 1 after spending the last 30 years as a manager and curator at the Jewish Historical Museum in Amsterdam.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At DePaul University a student was sent hundreds of threats, doxed, harassed, and filmed on campus to the point they had to have security from the Jewish agency and has since been forced to leave university. DePaul legitimised these incidents free speech.

At Bristol University, suspended Labour member over antisemitism, David Miller continues to teach and promote hate.

At the University of Oregon, the _mezuzot _of Jewish students were ripped from their doorways, and one had a swastika drawn in its place.

At Istanbul Technical University antisemitic slurs are a regular occurrence.

At Palm Beach State College, a kosher student was held down and had pork rammed down their throat.

At CUNY School of Law, Israel is painted as a settler colonial project and Jews are considered white and privileged. Despite such claims being factually disproven, it has done nothing less than fuel Jew-hatred on campus.

At Durban University, its student council issued a call to expel Jewish students, especially those who do not back the Palestinian cause. Tell Jewish students again how anti-Zionism is not antisemitism.

The above is not even a handful of antisemitic incidents on campus. Does every incident worldwide have to be included for administrators and the public to acknowledge the fears of Jewish students?

Unless the issue of antisemitism on campus is addressed, the next generations of political leaders will continue to leave university with an antisemitic and anti-Israel stamp. Without overcoming ignorance and driving education through the provision of tools to enable such change, students and professors will continue to be trapped in their echo chambers and perpetuate antisemitic and anti-Zionist rhetoric, a vicious cycle with proven dangerous effects. Education is the only way to break down walls and reclaim the narrative. If universities wish to be at the forefront of the anti-racism movement, Jews must not be side-lined. Universities must provide constant opportunities for people of all faiths, cultures, and backgrounds to learn about Jewish history, Jewish struggles, and the importance of Israel to the Jewish people.

(full article online)









						Challenging the Jew-Hate Safe Space of Universities - Combat Antisemitism Movement
					






					combatantisemitism.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The previous director of the Jewish Museum Berlin left in the wake of a tweet.
> 
> In May, after the German parliament declared the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel anti-Semitic, the museum tweeted a critique of the decision, arguing that it was undemocratic, and shared an article featuring several Jewish scholars who agreed. Public pressure mounted against the director, Peter Schafer, and a debate about the role of Jewish museums and the legality of the BDS movement ensued.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berlin Jewish museum director on Jewish life in Germany, beyond BDS
> 
> 
> Stepping into the fraught position is Hetty Berg, who began her tenure on April 1 after spending the last 30 years as a manager and curator at the Jewish Historical Museum in Amsterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


The more debate the better.


----------



## Mindful

Jew-hater Angelo John Gage is not happy with Joseph’s video, and has uploaded another video rant, this time attacking both him, me, and others.
I thought it easier to just respond with a video of my own.





__





						WATCH: A Response to Jew-Hater Angelo John Gage's Latest Video Rant
					

Jew-hater Angelo John Gage is not happy with Joseph's video, and has uploaded another video rant, this time attacking both him, me, and others. I thought it easier to just respond with a video of my own




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel activists remain conflicted about the outcome. Although Yara Derbas, a member of the pro-BDS campaign group “Apartheid Off-Campus” focused on the territorial issue specific to Hebrew U, another article from the same group framed Haifa as a lateral move. They claim that “both institutions are equally complicit in Israel’s occupation. … The fight must continue until SOAS is no longer affiliated with any complicit universities.” They used the guise of international law to intimidate the university into a separation yet only succeeded in moving the chessboard. It will be harder for them to do the same with Haifa.

(full article online)









						Bashing opportunities to study Hebrew in Israel
					

A university that succumbs to the pressure of students making a claim based on a proven lie to serve a greater motive is not a stable one.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The terror groups themselves say that the point of the "fire balloons" is to burn Israeli civilians, not to "call attention to the blockade." One writes op-eds and calls protests to call attention to something, but this MD doesn't care about public health - she only cares about demonizing Israel.

 And of course the fires themselves are a public health hazard that JVP Health will never talk about.

The hypocrisy still doesn't end there.

JVP calls for everyone to boycott Israeli goods and services.

But the "JVP Health" website is built using Wix, the popular Israeli website builder, as you can see from its source code.

(full article online)









						Hypocritical BDSers at Jewish Voice for Peace use Israeli firm for their "health" website
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Elbit Systems Wins US Army Contract Worth Up to $79 Million
					

The logo of the Israeli defense electronics firm Elbit Systems is seen at its offices in Haifa, Israel, Feb. 26, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In boon for Israel, Saudi Arabia gives permanent overfly rights to and from UAE
					

Netanyahu hails 'another tremendous breakthrough,' promises new policy will shorten and cheapen flights and open Israel up to the Far East




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

*Israel-Hater Whines About Antisemitic Business Foodbenders Being Boycotted*
_By David Lange on Sep 03, 2020 09:45 am_
Someone calling himself That Muslim Guy, who is clearly trying to make a social media name for himself (or perhaps score a date), has uploaded a video regarding Foodbenders. And I probably would not usually bother with it, except it serves as a great example of the lies and hypocrisy of the Israel-haters.









						Israel-Hater Whines About Antisemitic Business Foodbenders Being Boycotted
					

Someone calling himself That Muslim Guy, who is clearly trying to make a social media name for himself (or perhaps score a date), has uploaded a video regarding Foodbenders. And I probably would not usually bother with it, except it serves as a great example of the lies and hypocrisy of the...



					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS has failed
					






					www.youtube.com.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkish Delight: 1 Million Fans Beg Israeli Soccer Star to Play in Istanbul
					

Eran Zahavi got well over a million likes from fans hoping he will join a professional team in Turkey, a Muslim-majority nation led by a pro-terror leader who publicly antagonizes the Jewish state.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is the nightmare of Israel boycotters everywhere: the rise of a Zionist Spring in the Middle East.

As long as the big lie prevailed, the global BDS movement had the field to itself, throwing poison on the Zionist idea. On college campuses across America, it has been so successful that the mere mention of the Z word has become controversial.

As more college students show pride in their Zionist identity, we can expect the BDS movement to double down on its anti-Zionism. Their foot soldiers will do all they can to suffocate any chance of a Zionist revival. They will continue to use the Palestinian cause to malign Zionism, even though their movement has always been about bashing Israel rather than raising Palestinians.

But now, they will have a major new force going against them—Arab states that want to follow the UAE.

(full article online)









						Why this is the ideal time for a ‘Zionist Spring’
					

No wonder Israel-haters are unhappy. Their lie is crumbling. The Zionist state is turning into a source for solutions and hope rather than hatred.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Hollie

If anyone sees Omar Barghoutti, it actually is appropriate to point and laugh.  












						Israel sees trade with UAE at $4 billion a year
					

Annual trade between Israel and the United Arab Emirates is expected to reach $4 billion, an Israeli minister said on Monday.




					www.reuters.com
				





JERUSALEM (Reuters) - Annual trade between Israel and the United Arab Emirates is expected to reach $4 billion, an Israeli minister said on Monday.

Israel and the UAE announced in August they would normalize diplomatic relations in a deal brokered by Washington.

The UAE has since announced it was scrapping an economic boycott on Israel and officials from the two countries have said they were looking at cooperation in defense, energy, medicine, tourism, technology and financial investment.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Docaviv film festival in apartheid Tel Aviv rocked by cancellations in closing week after BDS appeals
					

Cíntia Gil, Director of Sheffield Doc/Fest among four international participants to withdraw




					bdsmovement.net
				




Docaviv – the Tel Aviv International Documentary Film Festival 2020 closes this week, with notable cancellations from four international filmmakers and guests.

The apartheid Tel Aviv festival, taking place largely online, is partnered with the far-right Israeli government's Ministry of Culture and Sports and the Tel Aviv municipality. It also acknowledges the support of the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs.


----------



## Sixties Fan

If someone had come to me over six years ago and told me that in my final year of university, I would be graduating from a fellowship programme run by StandWithUs UK, I would have probably called them deluded, maybe even insane.

Yet here I am, over a year later, reflecting on every aspect of what I encountered and experienced as a StandWithUs Emerson fellow.

Overall, this has been a year that shattered many of my preconceptions and expectations. It has been an experience from which I have learned a lot, that has not always been easy, that has placed me in environments often surrounded by people very different to me in both their backgrounds and their opinions.

However, to quote none other than Rabbi Lord Jonathan Sacks, “It’s the people not like us that make us grow”.

You may question the reasoning as to how and why a British Muslim ended up so invested in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and subsequently involved in Israel education.

Growing up, I would regularly hear about the Palestinians and the necessity to support their struggle, whether that was through my local mosque or even through casual conversation with friends or family.

(full article online)









						My journey from BDS activist to Israel educator
					

From the blog of Ali Drabu at Jewish News




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to host World Science Ministers Conference
					

Israeli Science Minister Yizhar Shai to host World Science Ministers Conference, focusing on international efforts to fight the coronavirus.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Mindful

On today’s Fireside Chat, I discuss Twitter’s  disgraceful suspension of the Stop Antisemitism Twitter account.





__





						WATCH: Twitter, Are You Kidding Me?
					

Today's Fireside Chat




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Voice for Peace tweeted a Twitter thread claiming that the General Mills factory in Atarot "is displacing, exploiting & stifling Palestinians."

The "evidence" given for this is laughable, but Israel-haters don't care much about facts.

What follows is a litany of half truths and selective facts that have nothing to do with the General Mills Pillsbury factory.

50% of the Pillsbury plant's employees are Palestinian Arabs. And Palestinians who work in Israeli industrial zones generally make double the salary they could make in their own communities. It isn't like they have no choice - they eagerly choose to work for Israelis. 

Are their jobs without worker protections? Israeli law says that they must be afforded the same protections as anyone else. It is true that some Israeli bosses take advantage of some Palestinian workers, but there is no evidence that General Mills does - in fact, General Mills Middle East was named one of the Best Places to Work in Asia. 

(full article online)









						How BDSers Lie: General Mills in Atarot
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

Waffles for breakfast, anyone?

It really is surprising that Omar Barghoutti is not held up as the Islamist poster boy for fraud. He obtained a master's degree in philosophy (ethics) (yeah, I know, keep the laughter to a minimum), from Tel Aviv University and maintains Israeli permanent residency.

He sure does choose to exploit the benefits offered by the Jewish State while, you know, exploiting the benefits offered by the Jewish State.










						BDS Co-Founder Says Anti-Israel Boycotts Don't Apply to Potential Coronavirus Vaccine
					

Participants in the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement are free to accept a coronavirus vaccine if the Jewish state develops one, a BDS co-founder said.




					freebeacon.com
				




The cofounder of the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement, which urges a complete boycott of Israeli-made products, encouraged the movement's supporters to seek out one Israel-made product, if it materializes: a vaccine to inoculate them against the coronavirus.

The pandemic has created a dilemma for BDS, a Palestinian-led movement that wages economic warfare on Israel by pressuring other countries to boycott it. Israeli researchers said on Thursday they could begin testing the active component of a potential vaccine by June 1. If successful, the treatment could save countless lives in the West Bank and Gaza Strip. Israel's assistance, however, would undermine the efforts of BDS supporters to crush Israel's economy.



The link shows Barghoutti without his clown makeup.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Success! California Vetoes Anti-Semitic 'Ethnic Studies' Public School Curriculum | United with Israel
					

Your voices were heard: the anti-Semitic, anti-Israel curriculum was rejected in California!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In First, Israeli and Emirati Singers Release Duet | United with Israel
					

'Hello, friend,' featuring Israel’s Elkana Martziano and the UAE’s Walid Aljassim, conveys a message of peace between the two countries.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Hollie

_bon appetit._










						Israel sees trade with UAE at $4 billion a year
					

Annual trade between Israel and the United Arab Emirates is expected to reach $4 billion, an Israeli minister said on Monday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Students at two universities just voted to divest from Israel
					

The University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign and Columbia University have both passed historic resolutions calling for divestment from Israel.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie

Dubai, Israeli Diamond Exchanges Sign Trade Deal
					

The Dubai and Israeli diamond exchanges announced Thursday they had struck an agreement to boost trade, just days after Israel signed agreements with the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain at the White House to normalize their relations. The Israeli Di




					english.aawsat.com
				





The Dubai and Israeli diamond exchanges announced Thursday they had struck an agreement to boost trade, just days after Israel signed agreements with the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain at the White House to normalize their relations.


The Israeli Diamond Exchange will open an office in Dubai, while the Dubai Multi Commodities Center, an economic free zone, will set up shop in Ramat Gan, Israel, the base of the Israeli exchange.


----------



## Sixties Fan

He wants Jews and Arabs to be treated like human beings - and that is the reason BDS doesn't like him. The idea that an Arab Israeli looks at Israeli Jews as anything but subhuman makes them crazy.

Here are the specific things Nuseir said that enrages the BDSers:




> In a one-minute explanation of the creation of Israel in 1948, he said: “Some Palestinians left, some got killed and some stayed in their land. My people stayed.”


That is pretty accurate. 


> He went on to explain that he had chosen to accept the borders of Israel and Palestine and “move on”, because “in life there are better and bigger things to focus on than the name of a piece of land”.


That is fairly sane. 


> In a separate video, posted a day after 58 Palestinian protesters were killed by Israeli forces in Gaza, Yassin stated: “If you stand with one side and one side only, you are wrong, because it's not black or white.”


That is self-evident. 


> “I can name a hundred things we as Palestinians (and Arabs like in Egypt and Jordan) did wrong in the past 70 years, and the same goes to Israel. Once you realize every side is to blame, you really can't take sides.”


This is what BDS is deranged over.

(full article online)









						BDS goes after popular Arab-Israeli personality Nas Daily - because he thinks Jews are normal human beings
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> He wants Jews and Arabs to be treated like human beings - and that is the reason BDS doesn't like him. The idea that an Arab Israeli looks at Israeli Jews as anything but subhuman makes them crazy.
> 
> Here are the specific things Nuseir said that enrages the BDSers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a one-minute explanation of the creation of Israel in 1948, he said: “Some Palestinians left, some got killed and some stayed in their land. My people stayed.”
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> He went on to explain that he had chosen to accept the borders of Israel and Palestine and “move on”, because “in life there are better and bigger things to focus on than the name of a piece of land”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is fairly sane.
> 
> 
> 
> In a separate video, posted a day after 58 Palestinian protesters were killed by Israeli forces in Gaza, Yassin stated: “If you stand with one side and one side only, you are wrong, because it's not black or white.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is self-evident.
> 
> 
> 
> “I can name a hundred things we as Palestinians (and Arabs like in Egypt and Jordan) did wrong in the past 70 years, and the same goes to Israel. Once you realize every side is to blame, you really can't take sides.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what BDS is deranged over.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS goes after popular Arab-Israeli personality Nas Daily - because he thinks Jews are normal human beings
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
Click to expand...

Israelis and Palestinians can get along but that is not the issue. It is Israel that is the problem.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*In a first, British trade unions commit to challenging Israeli ‘apartheid’*

A British Trade Union Congress motion urging members "to join the international campaign to stop annexation and end apartheid” could encourage unions worldwide to play a major role in the international Palestine solidarity movement as they did against Apartheid in South Africa.

On  September 15th, the Annual Congress of the Trade Union Congress (TUC) representing nearly 6 million members in the UK adopted a motion which reaffirmed its solidarity with the struggle of the Palestinian people for the right to self-determination, condemning the occupation and expansionist policies of the Israeli government. 

What is distinct about the resolution is that, in calling for an end to “apartheid”, it identifies the Israeli state’s practices towards the Palestinian people as institutionally discriminatory, thereby challenging the normalisation of relations currently adopted for example by the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain and promoted by the White House.









						In a first, British trade unions commit to challenging Israeli ‘apartheid’
					

A historic British Trade Union Congress call could encourage unions worldwide to play a major role in the international Palestine solidarity movement.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

* Victory: Liverpool arms fair canceled, Mayor vows policy against future arms fairs *

This November, the city of Liverpool (UK) was due to host the arms fair Electronic Warfare Europe at the city-run ACC Exhibition Centre. Elbit Systems, Israel’s largest private weapons manufacturer whose arms are regularly used by the Israeli military to kill and mame Palestinian civilians, was one of the fair's global partners.

For weeks a strong local coalition, Liverpool Against the Electronic Arms Fair, in partnership with Palestine Solidarity Campaign (PSC), the Campaign Against Arms Trade (CAAT) and the Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament (CND), urged the city council not to host such an unethical event promoting violations of human rights.









						Victory: Liverpool arms fair canceled, Mayor vows policy against future arms fairs
					

After weeks of campaigning by a local coalition, event organisers cancelled this year’s Electronic Warfare Europe. Campaigners are mobilizing against the next edition, set for Seville (Spain) in May 2021




					bdsmovement.net


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* This is another one of those unexplained complaints by whiney pro-Arab Palestinian activists. The British Trade Union move is directed at aspects of commerce. This, in turn, adversely affects the economy.



P F Tinmore said:


> *In a first, British trade unions commit to challenging Israeli ‘apartheid’*
> A British Trade Union Congress motion urging members "to join the international campaign to stop annexation and end apartheid” could encourage unions worldwide to play a major role in the international Palestine solidarity movement as they did against Apartheid in South Africa.


*(COMMENT)*

One of the things that pro-Arab Palestinians do not explain is:

◈  Where is the segregated zone in Israel?​◈  What racial group (identify it) is dominant over the other racial group?​◈  What non-Hague Regulation action is being committed against one or more persons?​​◈  Draw me a map that would eliminate the alleged "Apartheid?"​◈  What particular action would eliminate  the alleged "Apartheid?"​
Explain to me what could be done differently that would still protect the integrity of Israeli sovereign action?

→  Don't give me one of your slogans.  ​→  Don't just cut'n'paste one of your videos?  ​→  Give me the answer.​



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* This is another one of those unexplained complaints by whiney pro-Arab Palestinian activists. The British Trade Union move is directed at aspects of commerce. This, in turn, adversely affects the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In a first, British trade unions commit to challenging Israeli ‘apartheid’*
> A British Trade Union Congress motion urging members "to join the international campaign to stop annexation and end apartheid” could encourage unions worldwide to play a major role in the international Palestine solidarity movement as they did against Apartheid in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> One of the things that pro-Arab Palestinians do not explain is:
> 
> ◈  Where is the segregated zone in Israel?​◈  What racial group (identify it) is dominant over the other racial group?​◈  What non-Hague Regulation action is being committed against one or more persons?​​◈  Draw me a map that would eliminate the alleged "Apartheid?"​◈  What particular action would eliminate  the alleged "Apartheid?"​
> Explain to me what could be done differently that would still protect the integrity of Israeli sovereign action?
> 
> →  Don't give me one of your slogans.  ​→  Don't just cut'n'paste one of your videos?  ​→  Give me the answer.​
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Explain to me what could be done differently that would still protect the integrity of Israeli sovereign action?


Israel has created quite a problem for itself.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  Seriously, that does not answer the question.  It doesn't answer ay portion of the questions.



RoccoR said:


> Explain to me what could be done differently that would still protect the integrity of Israeli sovereign action?





P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has created quite a problem for itself.


*(COMMENT)*

OK, what is the problem?  

Please give me a citation of a binding or compliance demand so I may research it directly.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* This is another one of those unexplained complaints by whiney pro-Arab Palestinian activists. The British Trade Union move is directed at aspects of commerce. This, in turn, adversely affects the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In a first, British trade unions commit to challenging Israeli ‘apartheid’*
> A British Trade Union Congress motion urging members "to join the international campaign to stop annexation and end apartheid” could encourage unions worldwide to play a major role in the international Palestine solidarity movement as they did against Apartheid in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> One of the things that pro-Arab Palestinians do not explain is:
> 
> ◈  Where is the segregated zone in Israel?​◈  What racial group (identify it) is dominant over the other racial group?​◈  What non-Hague Regulation action is being committed against one or more persons?​​◈  Draw me a map that would eliminate the alleged "Apartheid?"​◈  What particular action would eliminate  the alleged "Apartheid?"​
> Explain to me what could be done differently that would still protect the integrity of Israeli sovereign action?
> 
> →  Don't give me one of your slogans.  ​→  Don't just cut'n'paste one of your videos?  ​→  Give me the answer.​
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me what could be done differently that would still protect the integrity of Israeli sovereign action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has created quite a problem for itself.
Click to expand...


For anyone living in a reality based worldview, it would be the Palis who have created a problem for themselves. It is the Palis who survive on welfare payments because they do not manufacture, innovate or produce marketable goods or services. The two, antagonistic enclaves operate largely as separate entities ruled by competing authoritarian dictators. One of those Islamic dictatorships is designated by much of the west as an Islamic terrorist group. 

What successful entity grooms its children to be mass murders / suicide bombers; that to kill themselves in the act of mass murder / suicide is a ''holy'' act?

Why is it the Pali ''leadership'' and their Pom Pom flailing internet cheerleaders encourage such psychopathic behavior?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Seriously, that does not answer the question.  It doesn't answer ay portion of the questions.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me what could be done differently that would still protect the integrity of Israeli sovereign action?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has created quite a problem for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OK, what is the problem?
> 
> Please give me a citation of a binding or compliance demand so I may research it directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel cannot comply with international law and exist at the same time.

Bummer.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Seriously, that does not answer the question.  It doesn't answer ay portion of the questions.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me what could be done differently that would still protect the integrity of Israeli sovereign action?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has created quite a problem for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OK, what is the problem?
> 
> Please give me a citation of a binding or compliance demand so I may research it directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel cannot comply with international law and exist at the same time.
> 
> Bummer.
Click to expand...

Another of your silly slogans.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  Again (x2) that does not answer the questions (*"Posting 7965"*).  It doesn't answer any portion of the questions.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel cannot comply with international law and exist at the same time.
> 
> Bummer.


*(COMMENT)*

Give me one example citation of an "Apartheid" International Law that Israel is NOT in compliance with...  

Just explain who Israel is demonstrated to be a racist nation.

Here, let me help you.  A typical citation from any general discussion on the topic might look like this _(or something similar)_. In this example, one of the elements of the offense (generalized) is in bold print.



			
				Article 7(2h) • ICC Rome Statute said:
			
		

> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination* by one racial group over any other racial group *or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> SOURCE:  Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court, Page #4



In using such an example, it is important to be aware that the application of the Rome Statutes must be "strictly  construed" and cannot be exaggerated or "extended  by analogy."  In the example above, you would have to explain how a "Racial Group" is distinguished as in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights (UDHR)(which is NOT law) of 10 December 1948 [General Assembly Res. 217 (III)] stipulates, in Article 2, that its protection is to apply ‘without distinction of any kind, such as race, color, sex, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or social origin, property, birth or another status’.     Race is not the same as color, or religion, or social/ethnic origin...​​So, help me out here...   In the case of the allegation of "Apartheid" against Israel, wherein racial discrimination, Article 1(1) International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination (CERD), is ‘any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, descent, or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition."  Interesting enough, under Article 1(2) and 1(3) CERD, does not apply to distinctions, exclusions, restrictions or preferences made by a State Party to this Convention between citizens and non-citizens. Nothing in CERD may "be interpreted as affecting in any way the legal provisions of States Parties concerning nationality, citizenship or naturalization, provided that such provisions do not discriminate against any particular nationality."​
SO*!* Please tell me what you allege is the International law being broken and how... What "right" is being obstructed*?*   I suspect that since you made the accusation, you would want to defend your position...




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants Jews and Arabs to be treated like human beings - and that is the reason BDS doesn't like him. The idea that an Arab Israeli looks at Israeli Jews as anything but subhuman makes them crazy.
> 
> Here are the specific things Nuseir said that enrages the BDSers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a one-minute explanation of the creation of Israel in 1948, he said: “Some Palestinians left, some got killed and some stayed in their land. My people stayed.”
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> He went on to explain that he had chosen to accept the borders of Israel and Palestine and “move on”, because “in life there are better and bigger things to focus on than the name of a piece of land”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is fairly sane.
> 
> 
> 
> In a separate video, posted a day after 58 Palestinian protesters were killed by Israeli forces in Gaza, Yassin stated: “If you stand with one side and one side only, you are wrong, because it's not black or white.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is self-evident.
> 
> 
> 
> “I can name a hundred things we as Palestinians (and Arabs like in Egypt and Jordan) did wrong in the past 70 years, and the same goes to Israel. Once you realize every side is to blame, you really can't take sides.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what BDS is deranged over.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS goes after popular Arab-Israeli personality Nas Daily - because he thinks Jews are normal human beings
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israelis and Palestinians can get along but that is not the issue. It is Israel that is the problem.
Click to expand...


I can see that Israel is a problem for the Islamic gee-had.

Otherwise, if the Arabs-Moslems occupying Gaza are able to get along with Israelis, why are there no Israelis in Gaza?

link to a YouTube video?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Oh, my. Could someone alert Omar Barghoutti? He needs to step it up 











						Five reasons why Israel's peace deals with the UAE and Bahrain matter
					

Gulf states see opportunities for trade while Israel lessens its isolation, writes Jeremy Bowen.



					www.bbc.com
				





Both Gulf states already had barely concealed ties with Israel. They will look forward to trading openly; Israel has one of the world's most advanced high tech sectors. 

In non-Covid times, Israelis are avid holidaymakers who will be keen to explore the deserts, beaches and malls of the Gulf. It is good business all round.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Two US Police Departments Cancel Training with Israel
					

A number of groups in opposition to the program, including some affiliated with the BDS movement, mounted pressure on the local police forces to back out of the trip over increasing concerns about US law enforcement’s treatment of asylum seekers in the country.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				









Protesters hold signs calling for boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS)  (Photo: Ryan Rodrick Beiler, via Activestills.org) 

Two police departments in the New England region of the United States canceled their annual visit to Israeli police forces and engagement in training, amid pressure from organizations affiliated with the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement.

The Vermont State Police and the Northampton Police Department in Massachusetts both canceled their planned trip to Israel for a training program just days before it was supposed to start.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


More Israeli terrorist hooey.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Shashi Naidoo's speech at the BDS gala dinner*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Shashi Naidoo's speech at the BDS gala dinner*


Did all eight attendees chant "Death to Amrica'' and Death to Jews''?


----------



## Mindful

Robert Fisk, one of the worst Israel-hating journalists in the history of Israel-hating journalists, has shuffled off this mortal coil.
You can see samples of his Israel-bashing here and here.
So bad was Fisk’s “journalism” that the blogosphere invented the term “fisking” – the process of shredding a written argument line-by-line – based on his name, given the constant need to do it to his lie-ridden work. Heck, I used it quite a few times over the years.









						Death of Notorious Israel-Hater Robert Fisk
					

Robert Fisk, one of the worst Israel-hating journalists in the history of Israel-hating journalists, has shuffled off this mortal coil.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

* Let's amplify the Global South call for Sanctions On Apartheid Israel *







Please help us amplify this inspiring Global South initiative in solidarity with Palestinians   



Find out more on the initiative’s website: globalsouthforpalestine.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Italy Is Staying Home, but Solidarity Isn't. Israeli Apartheid Free Zone Network Grows to 200. *






It is this sense of commonality and solidarity that has led to another *important milestone *for the network of Israeli Apartheid Free Zones (AFZ) in Italy. There are now more than 200 commercial activities, cultural and sports centers, and associations throughout Italy that have *declared themselves free of Israeli apartheid.* 









						Italy Is Staying Home, but Solidarity Isn't. Israeli Apartheid Free Zone Network Grows to 200.
					

As Italy and most of the world face a health crisis that brings suffering, anxiety and insecurity, solidarity actions have anything but stopped.




					bdsmovement.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Almost there! Help us reach 10,000 pledges to Boycott AXA *






If enough of us get together we can stop this shameless profiteering from Israeli apartheid. AXA invests $7 million in three Israeli banks banks that finance illegal Israeli settlements in the occupied Palestinian and Syrian territory (Golan Heights) through mortgages to settlers and financial services for settlement construction.









						Over 12,000 individuals and 500 organisations have pledged to Boycott AXA
					

Last October, campaigners launched a call to boycott AXA. Now 12,000 individuals and 500+ organizations pledged to boycott AXA, and many people have cancelled their AXA insurance policies.




					www.bdsmovement.net


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF:* As per the usual, the Activism "Boycott Israel consists of actions to impede, the corporate postures with social, political, economic "AXA." You can non-violently work to degrade AXA or support and promote AXA connections. But in the end, the act of trying to degrade AXA is demonstrating just how destructive the Arab Palestinians are to themselves and toward others.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Almost there! Help us reach 10,000 pledges to Boycott AXA *
> If enough of us get together we can stop this shameless profiteering from Israeli apartheid. AXA invests $7 million in three Israeli banks that finance illegal Israeli settlements in the occupied Palestinian and Syrian territory (Golan Heights) through mortgages to settlers and financial services for settlement construction.


*(COMMENT)*

I've seen this many, many times.  This is one example in the family of a "shotgun approach" that telemarketers and politicians use.  *[Ad Populum (Appeal to the Masses)] * If you ask enough people you will get a certain number of responses _(just on sheer probability)_ in your favor.

Who is pledging and just What did these 6,000 people pledge?  AXA is a €104 Billion(+) French corporation that is into financial and Investment services _(Insurance on the side)_.  




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

Let me tell you a sorry tale of how fake news, not just any fake news but neo-Nazi fake news, seems to be acceptable to the British left as long as it involves the current Prime Minister of Israel and how it ended up on the timeline of British ‘celebrities’ Stephen Mangan and David Baddiel…
Shortly after the result of the presidential election became clear, Prime Minister Netanyahu offered his congratulations to the President-elect. A normal piece of politicking.  Bibi understands that President-elect Biden is going to be an important player in the coming years for Israel.  He tweeted his congratulations to President Biden and joined just about every world leader in doing so.

Nothing strange here.

What happened next is far from normal:









						From The Pages of a Neo-Nazi Publication to the Timeline of a Jewish Comedian
					

From the blog of Simon Cobbs at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## GHook20

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


Late to the party homie... boycotting Israel is so 1900s. With 4 Muslims countries signing peace treaties in the last few month and more to come, your antisemitic dreams are slipping. Must suck to be a Jew hating bigot in these exciting times in Israel’s history!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Brazilian filmmakers join boycott of Israeli government-sponsored LGBT film festival
					

Seven Brazilian filmmakers have pulled their films from TLVFest, the Israeli government-partnered LGBT film festival, in response to the call from Palestinian queers.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie

WATCH -- BDS Fail: U.S. to Designate 'Cancerous' Boycott Campaign 'Anti-Semitic'
					

The United States will designate the "cancerous" Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign against Israel “anti-Semitic.”




					www.breitbart.com
				




The United States will designate the “cancerous” Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel “anti-Semitic” and immediately begin penalizing groups affiliated with it, U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo announced Thursday during a visit to Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> WATCH -- BDS Fail: U.S. to Designate 'Cancerous' Boycott Campaign 'Anti-Semitic'
> 
> 
> The United States will designate the "cancerous" Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign against Israel “anti-Semitic.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States will designate the “cancerous” Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel “anti-Semitic” and immediately begin penalizing groups affiliated with it, U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo announced Thursday during a visit to Israel.


Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH -- BDS Fail: U.S. to Designate 'Cancerous' Boycott Campaign 'Anti-Semitic'
> 
> 
> The United States will designate the "cancerous" Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign against Israel “anti-Semitic.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States will designate the “cancerous” Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel “anti-Semitic” and immediately begin penalizing groups affiliated with it, U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo announced Thursday during a visit to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Is  Pompeo Italian for pompous ass?
Click to expand...

Nice deflection from the one who whines about ''name calling''.


----------



## Hollie

BDS fails to derail Israeli-S. African multi-million dollar deal
					

Trade unions threaten mass action if deal continues going forward




					www.jpost.com
				




An attempt by the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Movement (BDS) in South Africa to derail the purchase of dairy giant Clover by a consortium led by Israel’s Central Bottling Company has failed.

On September 25, the deal was finally approved by South Africa’s Competition Commission.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Italy Is Staying Home, but Solidarity Isn't. Israeli Apartheid Free Zone Network Grows to 200. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is this sense of commonality and solidarity that has led to another *important milestone *for the network of Israeli Apartheid Free Zones (AFZ) in Italy. There are now more than 200 commercial activities, cultural and sports centers, and associations throughout Italy that have *declared themselves free of Israeli apartheid.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy Is Staying Home, but Solidarity Isn't. Israeli Apartheid Free Zone Network Grows to 200.
> 
> 
> As Italy and most of the world face a health crisis that brings suffering, anxiety and insecurity, solidarity actions have anything but stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net


‘Apartheid’ in Italy?

Do you have a YouTube video for that?


----------



## Hollie

Israel releases report on links between BDS and militants
					

JERUSALEM (AP) — The Israeli government released a report Sunday claiming to reveal close links between the Palestinian-led boycott movement against Israel and militant groups. Israel's Strategic Affairs Ministry, which leads the country's efforts against the boycott movement, said it uncovered...




					apnews.com
				




JERUSALEM (AP) — The Israeli government released a report Sunday claiming to reveal close links between the Palestinian-led boycott movement against Israel and militant groups.

Israel’s Strategic Affairs Ministry, which leads the country’s efforts against the boycott movement, said it uncovered extensive connections between pro-boycott groups and activists affiliated with Hamas and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Thousands pledge to boycott AXA over complicity in Israel’s illegal occupation
					

French multinational insurance company called out on day of action over complicity in Israel’s illegal occupation and settlement enterprise.




					www.bdsmovement.net


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* As per the usual, the Activism "Boycott Israel consists of actions to impede, the corporate postures with social, political, economic "AXA." You can non-violently work to degrade AXA or support and promote AXA connections. But in the end, the act of trying to degrade AXA is demonstrating just how destructive the Arab Palestinians are to themselves and toward others.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Almost there! Help us reach 10,000 pledges to Boycott AXA *
> If enough of us get together we can stop this shameless profiteering from Israeli apartheid. AXA invests $7 million in three Israeli banks that finance illegal Israeli settlements in the occupied Palestinian and Syrian territory (Golan Heights) through mortgages to settlers and financial services for settlement construction.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I've seen this many, many times.  This is one example in the family of a "shotgun approach" that telemarketers and politicians use.  *[Ad Populum (Appeal to the Masses)] * If you ask enough people you will get a certain number of responses _(just on sheer probability)_ in your favor.
> 
> Who is pledging and just What did these 6,000 people pledge?  AXA is a €104 Billion(+) French corporation that is into financial and Investment services _(Insurance on the side)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I've read an article in recent days comparing several courthearings of various boycott calls,
and the how they applied differently in law depending on the motive and end result, i.e. to cause change, or simply cause financial damages and or eliminate a competitor.

But what I remember is that call to boycott of 3rd parties,
based on such motives was specifically mentioned as ilegitimate,
and viable for a legal penalty as well as payment of those damages.

Now AXA is in France, I have no idea how it goes there,
but wouldn't they have a case for damages in the US?

(P.S. I'll try to find that article.)


----------



## rylah

*Hamas Boycotts Dairy Products…From the PA Controlled Territories*

You read that right: Hamas is boycotting PA goods 






_The Secretary-General of the Palestinian Popular Committees, Eng. Azmi Al-Shyoukhi, said that Hamas’ banning dairy products from the West Bank entering into the Gaza Strip is a “terrible crime” aimed at perpetuating division.

Al-Shukyoukhi explained that Hamas preventing dairy products from the West Bank into the Gaza Strip violates the consumer’s right to choose, and affects health, food, economic and Palestinian national security, and contributes to doubling the blockade imposed by the occupation on the people of the Strip.

He stressed that preventing the entry of goods from the West Bank into the Gaza Strip represents a form of tightening the siege on the Gaza Strip, perpetuating the division and separating the Gaza Strip from the rest of the territories of the Palestinian state, stressing the importance of the unity of our people and our land and the need to strengthen national, economic, social, geographical and demographic unity to face challenges, dangers and programs Annexation, settlement, Judaization, the so-called deal of shame, and the plight of the Sahara century.

In the same context, the Palestinian Popular Committees condemned the Hamas movement banning the entry of products of national companies from the West Bank into the Gaza Strip under the pretext of “protecting the local product” in a clear distinction between national products in the two parts of the country, and what this means in terms of devoting political division and tendency towards geographical separation. This is an irresponsible and unpatriotic step that only serves the scheme to separate Gaza from the homeland._


it’s almost like 1945 all over again 







But not quite.

But wait, if Hamas are banning dairy products from the PA controlled territories, then where will Gazans get their dairy products from?

Oh, never mind.

















						Hamas Boycotts Dairy Products...From the PA Controlled Territories
					

You read that right: Hamas is boycotting PA goods




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement - Video
					

Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement, Ramallah. 205.063 lượt thích · 2.216 người đang nói về điều này. Official page of the Palestinian BDS National Committee (BNC)   Visit us on:...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Black Lives Matter co-founder talks about solidarity with Palestine and BDS*


----------



## Sixties Fan

UAE launches tourist visas for Israelis
					

UAE foreign ministry announces 'activation of tourist entry visas for Israeli passport holders.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

UAE’s Etihad Airways joins new Israeli program to foster travel tech
					

$3 million accelerator called OnBoard is partnered by Booking.com and Amadeus, Arieli Capital says; tech is key to getting industry back on track, notes Arieli's innovation chief




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Made in Israel': Bahrain deals BDS a blow, refuses special labels for Judea and Samaria goods | World Israel News
					

Bahrain announced it will label goods from Judea and Samaria as "Made in Israel," defying the European Union, United Nations, and proponents of




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  Black Lives Matter (BLM) Movement
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: I_ (personally)_ never thought that Blave Lives did not matter _(we ALL should be treated equally and with respect)_. This is an imperfect world we live in. But recent times have left me with the impression that support to BLM Activities is strictly for personal gain. _(Looting and Pillaging - 15 Minutes of Fame)_ The BLM movement is not about improving the perceived plight of the minority group but rather an excuse to go on a rampage _(arson, demolishment and destruction) _without the expectation that they have some inherent right to perform in this manner without judicial consequences. _(Black Power)_ At the end of the day, I actually have less respect for that minority group. This is not the first time I've seen this minority group act-up in this fashion. They have nothing to be proud of in this regard.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Black Lives Matter co-founder talks about solidarity with Palestine and BDS*


*(COMMENT)*

I just watched Patrisse Cullors, Co-Founder, BLM, on _(of all things)_ "alJazeera" News Outlet.  And for those that have been to the Sandbox, that association means something less than complimentary.  And on this Qatari Channel, Ms Cullors stress the solidarity with the Palestinian People a majority of which voted for the Islamic Resistance Movement_ (HAMAS)_, a designated terrorist organization.  And the Arab Palestinians do not have a history of being in support of public order and safety or furthering the advancement of the West Bank or Gaza Strip.  So in this regard, I have to agree with Ms Cullors.  There is a great similarity between the BLM people and the Arab Palestinians that use incendiary devices, create havoc in the streets and represent the worst the society has to offer.

If the BLM leadership wants the Movement to be associated with anti-American Media, Designated Terrorist Groups _(what better role models could they have chosen)_, and support for the Looting and Pillaging - for their 15 Minutes of Fame well, that is telling → → that become a new face that represents a danger to me. 






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Black Lives Matter co-founder talks about solidarity with Palestine and BDS*



Antifah may take this as a slight to their tender sensibilities.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Black Lives Matter co-founder talks about solidarity with Palestine and BDS*



Did she explain why Arab Palestinians
never allow a Black representative into any govt?

No?

Guess BDS doesn't allow inconvenient questions...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  Black Lives Matter (BLM) Movement
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I_ (personally)_ never thought that Blave Lives did not matter _(we ALL should be treated equally and with respect)_. This is an imperfect world we live in. But recent times have left me with the impression that support to BLM Activities is strictly for personal gain. _(Looting and Pillaging - 15 Minutes of Fame)_ The BLM movement is not about improving the perceived plight of the minority group but rather an excuse to go on a rampage _(arson, demolishment and destruction) _without the expectation that they have some inherent right to perform in this manner without judicial consequences. _(Black Power)_ At the end of the day, I actually have less respect for that minority group. This is not the first time I've seen this minority group act-up in this fashion. They have nothing to be proud of in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter co-founder talks about solidarity with Palestine and BDS*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I just watched Patrisse Cullors, Co-Founder, BLM, on _(of all things)_ "alJazeera" News Outlet.  And for those that have been to the Sandbox, that association means something less than complimentary.  And on this Qatari Channel, Ms Cullors stress the solidarity with the Palestinian People a majority of which voted for the Islamic Resistance Movement_ (HAMAS)_, a designated terrorist organization.  And the Arab Palestinians do not have a history of being in support of public order and safety or furthering the advancement of the West Bank or Gaza Strip.  So in this regard, I have to agree with Ms Cullors.  There is a great similarity between the BLM people and the Arab Palestinians that use incendiary devices, create havoc in the streets and represent the worst the society has to offer.
> 
> If the BLM leadership wants the Movement to be associated with anti-American Media, Designated Terrorist Groups _(what better role models could they have chosen)_, and support for the Looting and Pillaging - for their 15 Minutes of Fame well, that is telling → → that become a new face that represents a danger to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Corporate media view. Nobody ever told you about the poor tax. It is much more than black people getting killed in the streets and in their homes.


----------



## shimon

Lol.... Boycotts are good for Israel the more she is boycotted the stronger she gets as it helps her make indigenous products to replace those she cannot get... She becomes self reliant and since she is able to tap her populace that is very capable in many fields she will adapt and overcome... I welcome boycotts .. It didn’t work for the Arab countries and now they are coming to her hat in hand to partake of her fruits...Any that boycott Israel in the future will be left out in the dust as Israel works on solving many of the ills that plaque us something the not to bright boycotters have not figured out yet and may never... Wink..


----------



## rylah

*Norway Refuses to Boycott Travel Firm on UN ‘Blacklist’*






The Norwegian government has decided to ignore the United Nations “blacklist” of companies operating in Israeli settlements and allow a tourism company that appears on the list to provide services to government and other organizations in Norway.

The list was published by the U.N. Human Rights Office in early 2020 and includes 112 Israeli and international companies that operate beyond the Green Line, in the environs of Jerusalem, the Golan Heights and Judea and Samaria.

Among the more than 100 companies on the list are food maker General Mills, tech and communications giants Motorola Solutions and Altice Europe and infrastructure companies like France’s Egis and Alstom, as well as British company JC Bamford Excavators. It also includes travel firms Airbnb and Expedia, along with TripAdvisor, Booking.com and Opodo.

The list was compiled following heavy pressure from BDS groups and its publication was a significant success for the anti-Israel boycott movement. However, since its release, pro-Israel lobbies in Israel and abroad have worked hard to curb any practical steps being taken on the ground. In recent months in Norway, local BDS groups and pro-Israel lobbies have locked horns over the services provided to schools in the country by a company named Egencia. Egencia provides travel booking services and is owned by Expedia, which appears on the blacklist.

The International Legal Forum, NGO Monitor and U.K. Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) contacted the Norwegian government agency responsible for the management of commercial registers and explained that boycotting the firm could complicate Norway economically and legally. They noted, among other things, laws that were passed by the U.S. Congress and many U.S. states that prohibit business with companies and organizations that partake in BDS activities. The lawyers also showed the Norwegians that companies that operate in Judea and Samaria do so in accordance with Israeli law, international law and agreements between Israel and the Palestinians.

“Our procurement law assessment is that we have neither the right nor the duty to reject Egencia from the competition as a result of the conditions discussed,” said Kjetil Ostgard, the department director at Norway’s Government Procurement Center, according to UKLFI’s official website.

UKLFI chief executive Jonathan Turner said, “Mr. Ostgard is undoubtedly right not to regard the UNHRC list as a justification to exclude a company from tendering. This list has no legal validity. Under EEA [European Economic Area] rules companies can only be excluded from tendering for public contracts where the procuring authority demonstrates grave professional conduct rendering the company’s integrity questionable so that it cannot be relied upon to carry out the contract.”

Attorney Yifa Segal, director of the International Legal Forum, called Norway’s decision “an important step in the war on the injustice known as the ‘blacklist.’”

She added: “The Norwegian government’s decision helps downgrade the status of the ‘blacklist.’ No country in the world bases its commercial policies on this list. We told the Norwegians that the U.N. Human Rights Council acted in a politically hostile and biased manner. Additionally, the UNHRC is interfering in international economics in a harmful way and didn’t work according to accepted and objective standards.

“Adherence to the blacklist could violate discrimination and boycott laws. Companies that are considering severing or minimizing ties with Israel need to know they could be in violation of country laws against discrimination and boycott. A boycott of Israeli goods is unlawful discrimination because it discriminates people and companies based on their nationality. Various laws against discrimination exist in every Western country,” said Segal









						Norway Refuses to Boycott Travel Firm on UN ‘Blacklist’
					

The Norwegian government has decided to ignore the United Nations “blacklist” of companies operating in Israeli settlements and allow a tourism company that appears on the list to provide services




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  UN Blacklist
⁜→  rylah,  et al,

Now this is interesting.



rylah said:


> *Norway Refuses to Boycott Travel Firm on UN ‘Blacklist’*
> The Norwegian government has decided to ignore the United Nations “blacklist” of companies operating in Israeli settlements and allow a tourism company that appears on the list to provide services to government and other organizations in Norway.





rylah said:


> ​The International Legal Forum, NGO Monitor and U.K. Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) contacted the Norwegian government agency responsible for the management of commercial registers and explained that boycotting the firm could complicate Norway economically and legally. They noted, among other things, laws that were passed by the U.S. Congress and many U.S. states that prohibit business with companies and organizations that partake in BDS activities. The lawyers also showed the Norwegians that companies that operate in Judea and Samaria do so in accordance with Israeli law, international law and agreements between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> ​Attorney Yifa Segal, director of the International Legal Forum, called Norway’s decision “an important step in the war on the injustice known as the ‘blacklist.’”



*(COMMENT)*

One of the reasons I think this is very interesting is that this years forum was dominated by countries _(France, Germany, Russia, Italy, Switzerland, Poland, Slovakia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, India etc.)_ not normally considered operating in with America being an politically close  Human Rights Partners or on matters involving International Humanitarian Law. Most of them have been critical, in the past, of the US support of Israel in the UN and use of the veto in the Security Council.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  Black Lives Matter (BLM) Movement
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I_ (personally)_ never thought that Blave Lives did not matter _(we ALL should be treated equally and with respect)_. This is an imperfect world we live in. But recent times have left me with the impression that support to BLM Activities is strictly for personal gain. _(Looting and Pillaging - 15 Minutes of Fame)_ The BLM movement is not about improving the perceived plight of the minority group but rather an excuse to go on a rampage _(arson, demolishment and destruction) _without the expectation that they have some inherent right to perform in this manner without judicial consequences. _(Black Power)_ At the end of the day, I actually have less respect for that minority group. This is not the first time I've seen this minority group act-up in this fashion. They have nothing to be proud of in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter co-founder talks about solidarity with Palestine and BDS*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I just watched Patrisse Cullors, Co-Founder, BLM, on _(of all things)_ "alJazeera" News Outlet.  And for those that have been to the Sandbox, that association means something less than complimentary.  And on this Qatari Channel, Ms Cullors stress the solidarity with the Palestinian People a majority of which voted for the Islamic Resistance Movement_ (HAMAS)_, a designated terrorist organization.  And the Arab Palestinians do not have a history of being in support of public order and safety or furthering the advancement of the West Bank or Gaza Strip.  So in this regard, I have to agree with Ms Cullors.  There is a great similarity between the BLM people and the Arab Palestinians that use incendiary devices, create havoc in the streets and represent the worst the society has to offer.
> 
> If the BLM leadership wants the Movement to be associated with anti-American Media, Designated Terrorist Groups _(what better role models could they have chosen)_, and support for the Looting and Pillaging - for their 15 Minutes of Fame well, that is telling → → that become a new face that represents a danger to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate media view. Nobody ever told you about the poor tax. It is much more than black people getting killed in the streets and in their homes.
Click to expand...


Is this the theme you endorse when you’re outfitted with hockey gear and with like-minded friends hurling fireworks at police?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  Direct Action Groups calling on other like-minded activists to join the "resistance" and engage in "direct action."
SUBRE:  Palestine Action Group (PAG) (UK)
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: Listen to what he is saying. And then look at what he is trying to interrupt. The PAG is not just a threat to Israel, but it is also a threat to the UK Defense capability.

◈  antiterrorism (AT) — Defensive measures used to reduce the vulnerability of individuals and​property to terrorist acts, to include rapid containment by local military and civilian​forces.​​✪  combating terrorism — Actions, including antiterrorism and counterterrorism, taken to​oppose terrorism throughout the entire threat spectrum.​​◈  counterterrorism (CT) — Activities and operations taken to neutralize terrorists and their​organizations and networks in order to render them incapable of using violence to instill​fear and coerce governments or societies to achieve their goals.​


P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

This is a case of children playing with matches and getting burned.  

I'm not sure he understands the people with whom he is dealing.  I'm certainly confused as to who he means when he says "Terrorist Police."  I understand that the 22 Regiment SAS and Special Branch are very much like the Security Service, and have the resources to handle the United Kingdom's domestic counterintelligence (CI) and security agency functions (including both AT and CT missions),  PAG has put themselves on the domestic watchlist and the UK's → CI, AT, and CT → would be remiss _(negligent)_ if they did not look and observe their actions and activities.  Waiting for them to commit a harmful act is not an option when you are opposing terrorism throughout the entire threat spectrum. If Whitehall asks "who are these people," they will expect to get something more than a briefing prepared from the internet.

And I am not sure what his stake is in the movement.  What standing does he have relative to a defense contract?

IMO → This is just another radical rabble-rouser looking for his 15 minutes of fame.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  Direct Action Groups calling on other like-minded activists to join the "resistance" and engage in "direct action."
> SUBRE:  Palestine Action Group (PAG) (UK)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Listen to what he is saying. And then look at what he is trying to interrupt. The PAG is not just a threat to Israel, but it is also a threat to the UK Defense capability.
> 
> ◈  antiterrorism (AT) — Defensive measures used to reduce the vulnerability of individuals and​property to terrorist acts, to include rapid containment by local military and civilian​forces.​​✪  combating terrorism — Actions, including antiterrorism and counterterrorism, taken to​oppose terrorism throughout the entire threat spectrum.​​◈  counterterrorism (CT) — Activities and operations taken to neutralize terrorists and their​organizations and networks in order to render them incapable of using violence to instill​fear and coerce governments or societies to achieve their goals.​
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a case of children playing with matches and getting burned.
> 
> I'm not sure he understands the people with whom he is dealing.  I'm certainly confused as to who he means when he says "Terrorist Police."  I understand that the 22 Regiment SAS and Special Branch are very much like the Security Service, and have the resources to handle the United Kingdom's domestic counterintelligence (CI) and security agency functions (including both AT and CT missions),  PAG has put themselves on the domestic watchlist and the UK's → CI, AT, and CT → would be remiss _(negligent)_ if they did not look and observe their actions and activities.  Waiting for them to commit a harmful act is not an option when you are opposing terrorism throughout the entire threat spectrum. If Whitehall asks "who are these people," they will expect to get something more than a briefing prepared from the internet.
> 
> And I am not sure what his stake is in the movement.  What standing does he have relative to a defense contract?
> 
> IMO → This is just another radical rabble-rouser looking for his 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda crap?


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  UN Blacklist
> ⁜→  rylah,  et al,
> 
> Now this is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Norway Refuses to Boycott Travel Firm on UN ‘Blacklist’*
> The Norwegian government has decided to ignore the United Nations “blacklist” of companies operating in Israeli settlements and allow a tourism company that appears on the list to provide services to government and other organizations in Norway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424948​The International Legal Forum, NGO Monitor and U.K. Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) contacted the Norwegian government agency responsible for the management of commercial registers and explained that boycotting the firm could complicate Norway economically and legally. They noted, among other things, laws that were passed by the U.S. Congress and many U.S. states that prohibit business with companies and organizations that partake in BDS activities. The lawyers also showed the Norwegians that companies that operate in Judea and Samaria do so in accordance with Israeli law, international law and agreements between Israel and the Palestinians.
> View attachment 424949​Attorney Yifa Segal, director of the International Legal Forum, called Norway’s decision “an important step in the war on the injustice known as the ‘blacklist.’”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> One of the reasons I think this is very interesting is that this years forum was dominated by countries _(France, Germany, Russia, Italy, Switzerland, Poland, Slovakia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, India etc.)_ not normally considered operating in with America being an politically close  Human Rights Partners or on matters involving International Humanitarian Law. Most of them have been critical, in the past, of the US support of Israel in the UN and use of the veto in the Security Council.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Yes, interesting especially when reviewed through the prism of a lecture I've seen recently,
that opens a completely different perspective on the economic power of Israeli demographics in comparison to majority of European and Arab countries. Basically the central point, as presented by a British demographer, is that though relatively unnoticed, but Israeli population just exceeded 9.5 million, couple month ago, which puts it into a whole different category, especially from the perspective of economic strength  - Israel is no more a small country.

In the next generation, by the lowest estimates of CBS,
the size of Israeli market is going to be above European average,
with relatively slower yet significant upgrade in the category in the MENA region.

Markets start responding, and political ideology accordingly.
I just didn't expect it to come from Scandinavia,
but I guess after the Czech Rep and Ukraine,
why not Scandinavia.

Would be cool if we could also initiate some sort of educational exchange program,
to apply some of their innovative educational methods in our schools as well.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Survey: Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic*













						Survey: Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic
					

Montreal, October 7, 2020  — Newly published results from a survey conducted by EKOS Research Associates show that Canadians do not support efforts to conflate support for Palestinian human rights with anti-Jewish prejudice. The survey found that the majority of Canadians believe that criticism...




					www.cjpme.org


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Survey: Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic*



Anything on YouTube?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Survey: Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything on YouTube?
Click to expand...

Just another example of the government not being on the same page as the people.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic
SUBREF: Survey conducted by EKOS Research Associates and co-sponsored by: 
•  Canadians for Justice and Peace in the Middle East (CJPME), ​Key Members of the CJPME Board:​○  *OSAMA ABU-SHIHAB *​*○  NADIA ABU-ZAHRA*​*○  JEFFREY AYOUB*​*○  GORDON KING*​*○  AZEEZAH KANJI *​*○  MONIA MAZIGH *​•  Independent Jewish Voices Canada (IJV), ​_○   Palestine Solidarity_: IJV was the first national Jewish organization to endorse the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement. We continue to support and defend BDS as well as to hold Canadian organizations accountable when complicit in Israeli oppression of Palestinians.​•  United Network for Justice and Peace in Palestine-Israel (UNJPPI)​_○   _A network working toward the goal of a just peace in Palestine and Israel by calling for an end to the illegal Israeli occupation of Palestinian lands and equal rights for all who live in Palestine/Israel through education and advocacy. ​⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: I just don't see this _(the survey outcomes)_ the same way as you do.



P F Tinmore said:


> Just another example of the government not being on the same page as the people.


*(COMMENT)*

These pro-Arab Palestinians are trying to use the survey results to justify the identity:   The Palestine solidarity movement _(whatever that exactly means)_ are not the Hostiles that ”who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power" are not villains.  These types of decisions have to be adjudicated on a case-by-case basis.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic
> SUBREF: Survey conducted by EKOS Research Associates and co-sponsored by:
> •  Canadians for Justice and Peace in the Middle East (CJPME), ​Key Members of the CJPME Board:​○  *OSAMA ABU-SHIHAB *​*○  NADIA ABU-ZAHRA*​*○  JEFFREY AYOUB*​*○  GORDON KING*​*○  AZEEZAH KANJI *​*○  MONIA MAZIGH *​•  Independent Jewish Voices Canada (IJV), ​_○   Palestine Solidarity_: IJV was the first national Jewish organization to endorse the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement. We continue to support and defend BDS as well as to hold Canadian organizations accountable when complicit in Israeli oppression of Palestinians.​•  United Network for Justice and Peace in Palestine-Israel (UNJPPI)​_○   _A network working toward the goal of a just peace in Palestine and Israel by calling for an end to the illegal Israeli occupation of Palestinian lands and equal rights for all who live in Palestine/Israel through education and advocacy. ​⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I just don't see this _(the survey outcomes)_ the same way as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of the government not being on the same page as the people.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These pro-Arab Palestinians are trying to use the survey results to justify the identity:   The Palestine solidarity movement _(whatever that exactly means)_ are not the Hostiles that ”who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power" are not villains.  These types of decisions have to be adjudicated on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Palestine solidarity movement _(whatever that exactly means)_


The Palestine solidarity movement is much more than just BDS even though that is a common theme among them. They are rights groups and individuals promoting the rights of Palestinians. They do many things to promote those rights.

One of their biggest accomplishments is that now, unlike the recent past, Palestine exists and the Palestinians exist. And that existence predates Israel.


----------



## gtopa1

American_Jihad said:


> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine



It's all about hating America AND ITS ALLIES. Simple really; the Pals are just useful idiots to the Left's cause.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

P F Tinmore said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use war?
Click to expand...

To you the Pals are just useful idiots in your Hate America psychosis; go to hell!!!

Greg


----------



## P F Tinmore

gtopa1 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating America AND ITS ALLIES. Simple really; the Pals are just useful idiots to the Left's cause.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews;​
It has nothing to do with Jews. The Palestinian's response would be the same if they were occupied by Hindus.  It is not about religion. It is about colonialism.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating America AND ITS ALLIES. Simple really; the Pals are just useful idiots to the Left's cause.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews;​
> It has nothing to do with Jews. The Palestinian's response would be the same if they were occupied by Hindus.  It is not about religion. It is about colonialism.
Click to expand...

There is no sovereign Pali land that is occupied.

The Pali gee-had clearly is about religion. Read the Hamas Charter for a primer.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic
> SUBREF: Survey conducted by EKOS Research Associates and co-sponsored by:
> •  Canadians for Justice and Peace in the Middle East (CJPME), ​Key Members of the CJPME Board:​○  *OSAMA ABU-SHIHAB *​*○  NADIA ABU-ZAHRA*​*○  JEFFREY AYOUB*​*○  GORDON KING*​*○  AZEEZAH KANJI *​*○  MONIA MAZIGH *​•  Independent Jewish Voices Canada (IJV), ​_○   Palestine Solidarity_: IJV was the first national Jewish organization to endorse the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement. We continue to support and defend BDS as well as to hold Canadian organizations accountable when complicit in Israeli oppression of Palestinians.​•  United Network for Justice and Peace in Palestine-Israel (UNJPPI)​_○   _A network working toward the goal of a just peace in Palestine and Israel by calling for an end to the illegal Israeli occupation of Palestinian lands and equal rights for all who live in Palestine/Israel through education and advocacy. ​⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I just don't see this _(the survey outcomes)_ the same way as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of the government not being on the same page as the people.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These pro-Arab Palestinians are trying to use the survey results to justify the identity:   The Palestine solidarity movement _(whatever that exactly means)_ are not the Hostiles that ”who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power" are not villains.  These types of decisions have to be adjudicated on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine solidarity movement _(whatever that exactly means)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestine solidarity movement is much more than just BDS even though that is a common theme among them. They are rights groups and individuals promoting the rights of Palestinians. They do many things to promote those rights.
> 
> One of their biggest accomplishments is that now, unlike the recent past, Palestine exists and the Palestinians exist. And that existence predates Israel.
Click to expand...

Your frantic attempts to re-write history are well established at this point. As it has been explained to you repeatedly, your imagined Islamic paradise of “Pal’istan” (_where dreams come true™️_) was never what you imagined it was. The Ottoman territories of the Sanjak of Akka and the Sanjak of Nablus were the land areas from which you have invented an entire Arab-Islamic civilization as your mythical Pal’istan.

Do you also believe yourself to have commanded the French forces at Waterloo?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic
> SUBREF: Survey conducted by EKOS Research Associates and co-sponsored by:
> •  Canadians for Justice and Peace in the Middle East (CJPME), ​Key Members of the CJPME Board:​○  *OSAMA ABU-SHIHAB *​*○  NADIA ABU-ZAHRA*​*○  JEFFREY AYOUB*​*○  GORDON KING*​*○  AZEEZAH KANJI *​*○  MONIA MAZIGH *​•  Independent Jewish Voices Canada (IJV), ​_○   Palestine Solidarity_: IJV was the first national Jewish organization to endorse the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement. We continue to support and defend BDS as well as to hold Canadian organizations accountable when complicit in Israeli oppression of Palestinians.​•  United Network for Justice and Peace in Palestine-Israel (UNJPPI)​_○   _A network working toward the goal of a just peace in Palestine and Israel by calling for an end to the illegal Israeli occupation of Palestinian lands and equal rights for all who live in Palestine/Israel through education and advocacy. ​⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I just don't see this _(the survey outcomes)_ the same way as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of the government not being on the same page as the people.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These pro-Arab Palestinians are trying to use the survey results to justify the identity:   The Palestine solidarity movement _(whatever that exactly means)_ are not the Hostiles that ”who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power" are not villains.  These types of decisions have to be adjudicated on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine solidarity movement _(whatever that exactly means)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestine solidarity movement is much more than just BDS even though that is a common theme among them. They are rights groups and individuals promoting the rights of Palestinians. They do many things to promote those rights.
> 
> One of their biggest accomplishments is that now, unlike the recent past, Palestine exists and the Palestinians exist. And that existence predates Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your frantic attempts to re-write history are well established at this point. As it has been explained to you repeatedly, your imagined Islamic paradise of “Pal’istan” (_where dreams come true™️_) was never what you imagined it was. The Ottoman territories of the Sanjak of Akka and the Sanjak of Nablus were the land areas from which you have invented an entire Arab-Islamic civilization as your mythical Pal’istan.
> 
> Do you also believe yourself to have commanded the French forces at Waterloo?
Click to expand...

WOW, that was a lot of clutter.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic
> SUBREF: Survey conducted by EKOS Research Associates and co-sponsored by:
> •  Canadians for Justice and Peace in the Middle East (CJPME), ​Key Members of the CJPME Board:​○  *OSAMA ABU-SHIHAB *​*○  NADIA ABU-ZAHRA*​*○  JEFFREY AYOUB*​*○  GORDON KING*​*○  AZEEZAH KANJI *​*○  MONIA MAZIGH *​•  Independent Jewish Voices Canada (IJV), ​_○   Palestine Solidarity_: IJV was the first national Jewish organization to endorse the Palestinian-led Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement. We continue to support and defend BDS as well as to hold Canadian organizations accountable when complicit in Israeli oppression of Palestinians.​•  United Network for Justice and Peace in Palestine-Israel (UNJPPI)​_○   _A network working toward the goal of a just peace in Palestine and Israel by calling for an end to the illegal Israeli occupation of Palestinian lands and equal rights for all who live in Palestine/Israel through education and advocacy. ​⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I just don't see this _(the survey outcomes)_ the same way as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of the government not being on the same page as the people.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> These pro-Arab Palestinians are trying to use the survey results to justify the identity:   The Palestine solidarity movement _(whatever that exactly means)_ are not the Hostiles that ”who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power" are not villains.  These types of decisions have to be adjudicated on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestine solidarity movement _(whatever that exactly means)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestine solidarity movement is much more than just BDS even though that is a common theme among them. They are rights groups and individuals promoting the rights of Palestinians. They do many things to promote those rights.
> 
> One of their biggest accomplishments is that now, unlike the recent past, Palestine exists and the Palestinians exist. And that existence predates Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your frantic attempts to re-write history are well established at this point. As it has been explained to you repeatedly, your imagined Islamic paradise of “Pal’istan” (_where dreams come true™️_) was never what you imagined it was. The Ottoman territories of the Sanjak of Akka and the Sanjak of Nablus were the land areas from which you have invented an entire Arab-Islamic civilization as your mythical Pal’istan.
> 
> Do you also believe yourself to have commanded the French forces at Waterloo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, that was a lot of clutter.
Click to expand...

Your usual deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*65   French Students StandUp to Israeli Ambassador! BDS Free Palestine*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Survey: Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Survey: Canadians Reject Efforts to Brand Criticism and Protest of Israel as Antisemitic
> 
> 
> Montreal, October 7, 2020  — Newly published results from a survey conducted by EKOS Research Associates show that Canadians do not support efforts to conflate support for Palestinian human rights with anti-Jewish prejudice. The survey found that the majority of Canadians believe that criticism...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cjpme.org



This actually shows that even when presented in the most watered down salesman version,
every BDS activity on this list is considered racist bigotry by large portion of Canadians.

And the reasoning behind trying to justify racist bigotry,
by relying on popular opinion, is the definition of prejudice.

*Exactly what BDS appeals to.
How to market prejudice.*

If some 300 years ago they asked Americans about slavery, what would the survey say?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Odd that Arabs-Moslems masquerading as "Palestinians" rattle on about "Israeli oppression" when the Palis adhere to such an oppressive and genocidal ideology.

"_Israel will rise and will remain erect until Islam eliminates it as it had eliminated its predecessors_."         The Imam and Martyr Hassan al-Banna(5)

I think it's quite clear who the real oppressors are.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



When you call mothers strapping suicide belts to their kids "non-violent protests"
and the demand for Arab domination over the entire middle east "call for equality",

it only sheds more light on why other Arab nations
"oppress" this maddness as well.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating America AND ITS ALLIES. Simple really; the Pals are just useful idiots to the Left's cause.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews;​
> It has nothing to do with Jews. The Palestinian's response would be the same if they were occupied by Hindus.  It is not about religion. It is about colonialism.
Click to expand...


Sure, and their response would be the same
if they were occupied by Hindus in India.

And I guess you think it makes the argument for their demand for an Arab colony?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you call mothers strapping suicide belts to their kids "non-violent protests"
> and the demand for Arab domination over the entire middle east "call for equality",
> 
> it only sheds more light on why other Arab nations
> "oppress" this maddness as well.
Click to expand...

You need to update your propaganda.


----------



## gtopa1

P F Tinmore said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating America AND ITS ALLIES. Simple really; the Pals are just useful idiots to the Left's cause.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews;​
> It has nothing to do with Jews. The Palestinian's response would be the same if they were occupied by Hindus.  It is not about religion. It is about colonialism.
Click to expand...

Rubbish; it is all about hating america AND ITS ALLIES!!! You useful idiots are a hoot!!!

Greg


----------



## P F Tinmore

Victory! Seville cancels Electronic Warfare Europe arms fair
					

In October, Liverpool, UK cancelled EWE’s planned arms fair there. Seville cancellation follows protests by progressive, anti-war and anti-racist groups.




					bdsmovement.net
				





In a press release issued today by the City Council of Seville, the Councilor of Urban Housing, Tourism and Culture, Antonio Muñoz, announced the cancellation of the Electronic Warfare Europe arms fair which was scheduled to take place at the Palace of Exhibitions and Congresses of Fibes in Seville in May 2021.


The same fair had been cancelled in Liverpool, UK, where Elbit Systems, Israel’s largest private weapons manufacturer whose arms are regularly used by the Israeli military to kill and maim Palestinian civilians, was a partner. The Liverpool cancellation came after a strong local coalition - Liverpool Against the Electronic Arms Fair, in partnership with Palestine Solidarity Campaign (PSC), the Campaign Against Arms Trade (CAAT) and the Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament (CND) - urged Liverpool’s City Council to cancel the unethical event promoting violations of human rights.


----------



## Issa

Phoenall said:


> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world, and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute


The farms that Zionist settlers stole from them ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

State of Israel, Kingdom of Bhutan Establish Full Diplomatic Ties
					

The foreign ministries of the two countries have been holding secret talks over the past year.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘Ma koreh?’ Dubaians cheerfully pick up Hebrew as Israelis see what’s up in UAE
					

At the mall, Rafi and Nissim sip coffee and shop, while a Syria-born salesman at Sephora initially flinches but then decides his Israeli customers are in fact very nice




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

12/16 Links Pt1: Sohrab Ahmari: Trump’s peace deals mean the anti-Israel boycott movement is dead; Gulf normalization isn’t about fearing Iran, it’s about embracing Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Citations of a Muslim hadith — or saying of the Prophet Muhammad — that calls for genocidal war against the Jews, antisemitic conspiracy theories of Jewish world domination and calls for jihad and martyrdom had all been deleted, the group said.

Furthermore, Israel is being depicted in a manner that is “more balanced and tolerant.”










						New Saudi Textbooks Show Improvement in Depiction of Jews and Israel, Study Finds
					

A general view of Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, amid the coronavirus pandemic, May 7, 2020. Photo: Reuters / Ahmed Yosri. New …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

40 European parliamentarians call to boycott Israeli goods | Days Of Palestine
					

40 members of the European Parliament signed a letter, yesterday, demanding that settlement products be banned from entering the European Union.  The Palestinian Ambassador to Brussels, Adel Attia s




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## P F Tinmore

Top 20 impacts of our collective work for justice in 2020
					

Your support enabled our collective achievements, including initial steps toward sanctions, but we need a much stronger grassroots and civil society push to get there.




					bdsmovement.net


----------



## Lee Edwin

Boycott is officially terminated....
United Arab Emirates: We are entering a new Era with Israel of peace, cooperation, prosperity KT edit: The good deal


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  A new Era with Israel of peace
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:*  The entire objective of all the many efforts placed on the Question of Palestine is → PEACE_!_ It is not a question of Arab Palestinian satisfaction; even if the 40 members of the European Parliament have not caught on yet. The members of the Arab League are seeing "peace" at the end of the tunnel, even if the European Law and World Trade Organization's Law has NOT caught-up to reality.



P F Tinmore said:


> 40 European parliamentarians call to boycott Israeli goods | Days Of Palestine
> 
> 
> 40 members of the European Parliament signed a letter, yesterday, demanding that settlement products be banned from entering the European Union.  The Palestinian Ambassador to Brussels, Adel Attia s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daysofpalestine.ps


*(COMMENT)*

The conflict has been going on for so long, that many have forgotten what the UN purpose is... "To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace." _(__Article ONE Subpara 2__)_

Once you go back to the principle purpose, it becomes clear that the continued incitement to violence and the continuous aggregation → contributes to the failure to achieve "peace," we see the, that projects like the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement have some extended agenda that subordinates "peace" and a principal purpose.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Lee Edwin

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  A new Era with Israel of peace
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  The entire objective of all the many efforts placed on the Question of Palestine is → PEACE_!_ It is not a question of Arab Palestinian satisfaction; even if the 40 members of the European Parliament have not caught on yet. The members of the Arab League are seeing "peace" at the end of the tunnel, even if the European Law and World Trade Organization's Law has NOT caught-up to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 European parliamentarians call to boycott Israeli goods | Days Of Palestine
> 
> 
> 40 members of the European Parliament signed a letter, yesterday, demanding that settlement products be banned from entering the European Union.  The Palestinian Ambassador to Brussels, Adel Attia s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daysofpalestine.ps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The conflict has been going on for so long, that many have forgotten what the UN purpose is... "To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace." _(__Article ONE Subpara 2__)_
> 
> Once you go back to the principle purpose, it becomes clear that the continued incitement to violence and the continuous aggregation → contributes to the failure to achieve "peace," we see the, that projects like the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement have some extended agenda that subordinates "peace" and a principal purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



Saudi media: “Palestinian” leaders perpetually reject peace to obtain foreign aid. “Lying, trickery, collecting money.”

When will the Palestinian man wake up?!


----------



## P F Tinmore

European Legal Support Center
					

The ELSC defends and empowers advocates for Palestine in Europe through legal means




					elsc.support


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  A new Era with Israel of peace
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  The entire objective of all the many efforts placed on the Question of Palestine is → PEACE_!_ It is not a question of Arab Palestinian satisfaction; even if the 40 members of the European Parliament have not caught on yet. The members of the Arab League are seeing "peace" at the end of the tunnel, even if the European Law and World Trade Organization's Law has NOT caught-up to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 European parliamentarians call to boycott Israeli goods | Days Of Palestine
> 
> 
> 40 members of the European Parliament signed a letter, yesterday, demanding that settlement products be banned from entering the European Union.  The Palestinian Ambassador to Brussels, Adel Attia s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daysofpalestine.ps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The conflict has been going on for so long, that many have forgotten what the UN purpose is... "To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace." _(__Article ONE Subpara 2__)_
> 
> Once you go back to the principle purpose, it becomes clear that the continued incitement to violence and the continuous aggregation → contributes to the failure to achieve "peace," we see the, that projects like the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement have some extended agenda that subordinates "peace" and a principal purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## Lee Edwin

Record investment in Israel despite pandemic Israeli firms raise record amount of capital in 2020 despite pandemic downturn


----------



## P F Tinmore

170 Latin American Academics Endorse Boycott of Complicit Israeli Academic Institutions
					

Academics from 17 Latin American countries have signed a public declaration for the boycott of complicit Israeli academic institutions, in a show of solidarity with the Palestinian people.




					bdsmovement.net


----------



## Lee Edwin

When Arabs don’t boycott Israel, it’s effectively terminated.

United Arab Emirates: We are entering a new Era with Israel of peace, cooperation, prosperity...
KT edit: The good deal


----------



## P F Tinmore

*UPDATE: Abby Martin's Lawsuit Over Israel Loyalty Oath Mandate in US*


----------



## Lee Edwin

When Arabs don’t boycott Israel, it’s officially terminated.

Saudi commentator says they have warming relations with Israel and sentiment is against “palestinians”: “They have contributed nothing.”

Saudi Writer Abdulhameed Al-Ghobain: Saudis Care About National Interests, Not About The Palestinian Cause; Our Relations With Israel Are Warm, Have Gone Beyond Normalization


----------



## Picaro

American_Jihad said:


> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.



Pretty much accurate; for the U.S. 'New Left' Burb Brats it's just fashionable and they think it's really really 'edgy n stuff' and  for academics you'll be shunned by your peers. Here is a good article on it that will add some history to your observations.






						Being Leftist and Anti-Semitic in Germany - Susanne Urban
					

Being Leftist and Anti-Semitic in Germany - Susanne Urban



					www.jcpa.org
				




*Student Radicalization*

*During the Six Day War, the New Left definitively transformed its hitherto moderate pro-Arab positions into full support for Arab states and the Palestinians, and its fragile pro-Israeli attitudes dissolved into anti-Semitic slogans thinly disguised as "anti-imperialist" criticism of a "fascist state."


After 1967, however, not only the radicals but large parts of the German Left turned their backs on Israel. This went hand in hand with protests against the Vietnam War, against the conservative mainstream in Adenauer's Germany and afterward the "Great Coalition" that was headed from 1966 by Chancellor Kurt Georg Kiesinger, a former member of the Nazi Party.6 The New Left also idealized Communist China and Ho Chi Minh, despite their involvement in mass murder against their own people.7


Well-known intellectuals who were more moderate leftists tried to dissuade the New Left from its extreme positions. Ernst Bloch, Jean Amery, Herbert Marcuse, Irving Fetscher, and Jean-Paul Sartre argued with the radicals and discouraged blind solidarity with the PLO, as opposed to legitimate criticism of Israeli policies. They warned that notions of Israel's annihilation were intolerable and linked to National Socialist ideology. However, they were not heeded by the radicals.8*


The U.S. and it's affluent armchair radicals in the 1960's erroneously believed Europeans were all well educated and sophisticated n stuff, not being very bright and settled for aping the Euro Trash and their love for Pravda agit prop,  and being on the leading edge of the vast social promotion scams and grade inflation colleges and universities implemented to get more Federal money critical thinking was pretty much tossed out the window at the same time it was from public schools in order to make black radicals happy. Now we have mostly halfwits with high self-esteem running around with worthless paper and thinking they're 'the best and brightest' or something.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Israel is not mentioned on its web site. How is anyone to know?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Firing Bronx History Teacher Over Israel Criticism Chills Free Speech & Human Rights Advocacy — Palestine Legal
					

The Ethical Culture Fieldston School’s decision to fire Jewish high school history teacher JB Brager is the latest in a well-documented, nationwide campaign to censor and punish critics of Israel. Brager was fired last week after they made statements critical of Israel and Zionism.




					palestinelegal.org
				





“There is a real Mccarthyite atmosphere when it comes to talking about Palestine,” *said senior staff attorney Radhika Sainath*, who together with co-counsel *Jethro Eisenstein*, is providing legal advice to Brager. “Teachers shouldn’t be scared of losing their jobs for criticizing Israel or simply teaching about Palestinian human rights. This is not an environment that’s conducive to learning.”

The Fieldston School is a *private pre-K-12 school in the Bronx*. According to its site, “the core of our educational program is the study and practice of ethics, which prepares us — and compels us — to take care of our world, ourselves, and each other.”

A letter signed by nearly 80 Jewish spiritual leaders *calls on Fieldston to **reinstate Brager*, noting that “by firing Dr. Brager you send a strong message to your students — that dissent should be feared, that expressing one’s right to free speech has limitations, that differing opinions will not be tolerated, that there is one story of history that can be allowed, and there is one kind of Jewish person.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not mentioned on its web site. How is anyone to know?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't expect you to know.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not mentioned on its web site. How is anyone to know?
Click to expand...

Wow. Did you watch the video ??? She uses ISRAELI technology for her site.


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Alawi,  even before the normalization agreement between Israel and Morocco, 50,000 Israelis visited Morocco every year. "Most of them came to visit relatives who live here, to visit their ancestors' cemeteries and tombs of the righteous. Now, with an official agreement and direct flights, our ambition is very great - I want and believe we will reach 200,000 Israelis every year."

And she doesn't want to limit it to Israelis whose ancestors lived in Morocco. "I also include Israelis of non-Moroccan descent. Those who do not know our country are going to fall in love with it. I want to offer Israelis several vacations instead of one vacation. When you visit Morocco, you have the opportunity to experience a number of very different styles of tourism. Beyond Jewish cultural and historical cities,  I want to offer magical beaches, extensive ecotourism with huge and beautiful deserts, golf clubs, nightlife. We want to make you visit here again and again - not just once."

(full article online)





__





						Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Right to Boycott: BDS and Your Civil Liberties*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Everybody is a terrorist to those fuckers.

It is part of their terrorist propaganda campaign.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is a terrorist to those fuckers.
> 
> It is part of their terrorist propaganda campaign.
Click to expand...

Is that what they tell you at the mosque?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Boston students reject Israeli training of campus cops
					

Lobby fails to stop boycott campaigns across US.




					electronicintifada.net
				










Students at Tufts University in Boston have voted in favor of ending all foreign military training of the college’s police department.

Their referendum is just the latest in a recent series of victorious student campaigns in support of Palestinian rights around the country.

Members of Tufts Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and more than 40 allied campus groups launched the referendum campaign after documents revealed that Tufts’ police chief attended a “counter-terrorism seminar” in Israel, funded by the Anti-Defamation League.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  “Counter-Terrorism Seminar”
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  Well I guess that it is a good thing the SJP at Tufts University does not control law enforcement training.



P F Tinmore said:


> Members of Tufts Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and more than 40 allied campus groups launched the referendum campaign after documents revealed that Tufts’ police chief attended a “counter-terrorism seminar” in Israel, funded by the Anti-Defamation League.


*(COMMENT)*

But what is a bit disturbing is the idea that there is such a thing as:  "Palestinian rights around the country"  There is simply NO SUCH THING...  Anyone how thinks there is, needs to go back and repeat Junior High School Civics.

In general, if you are legally standing on American soil or aboard a US Flag Carrier, you enjoy the very same civil rights and associated protections as does everyone else.

When they say: "Their referendum is just the latest in a recent series of victorious student campaigns in support of Palestinian rights around the country:  they are very much mistaken.  There is no such thing as Palestinian Rights in America.  There are only US Rights.  The last time I checked, Boston was still in the United States of America.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  “Counter-Terrorism Seminar”
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Well I guess that it is a good thing the SJP at Tufts University does not control law enforcement training.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Members of Tufts Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and more than 40 allied campus groups launched the referendum campaign after documents revealed that Tufts’ police chief attended a “counter-terrorism seminar” in Israel, funded by the Anti-Defamation League.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But what is a bit disturbing is the idea that there is such a thing as:  "Palestinian rights around the country"  There is simply NO SUCH THING...  Anyone how thinks there is, needs to go back and repeat Junior High School Civics.
> 
> In general, if you are legally standing on American soil or aboard a US Flag Carrier, you enjoy the very same civil rights and associated protections as does everyone else.
> 
> When they say: "Their referendum is just the latest in a recent series of victorious student campaigns in support of Palestinian rights around the country:  they are very much mistaken.  There is no such thing as Palestinian Rights in America.  There are only US Rights.  The last time I checked, Boston was still in the United States of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> There is no such thing as Palestinian Rights in America. There are only US Rights.


And everyone is supposed to have equal rights.

Palestinians don't. But every victory is a step closer.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  Civil Rights and Protections under the Law
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* Oh you are so full of crap...



RoccoR said:


> There is no such thing as Palestinian Rights in America. There are only US Rights.





P F Tinmore said:


> And everyone is supposed to have equal rights.
> 
> Palestinians don't. But every victory is a step closer.


*(COMMENT)*

Are you babbling about Palestinian-Americans in the US?
Are you talking about Arab-Palestinians (lawfully) in the US? 
Are you talking about Arab-Palestinians elsewhere in the world?
The first two have the same nearly the protections civil rights and protections under the law and the US _(less those thing applicable to American Citizens)_.  

As far as I know, the Arab-Palestinians elsewhere in the world, specifically those in particular to the adjacent territories [most often in the West Bank (including Jerusalem) and the Gaza Strip] (not including Israeli Citizens) come under the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR), the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination (ICERD), and the Customary and International Humanitarian Law (C&IHL); as well as the other Core International Human Rights Instruments.

*(VICTORIES)*

To the best of my knowledge, the Arab Palestinians of the territories adjacent to Israel have not had a campaign victory since the accession of General Assembly Resolution 2200A (XXI) over a half-century ago.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  “Counter-Terrorism Seminar”
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Well I guess that it is a good thing the SJP at Tufts University does not control law enforcement training.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Members of Tufts Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and more than 40 allied campus groups launched the referendum campaign after documents revealed that Tufts’ police chief attended a “counter-terrorism seminar” in Israel, funded by the Anti-Defamation League.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But what is a bit disturbing is the idea that there is such a thing as:  "Palestinian rights around the country"  There is simply NO SUCH THING...  Anyone how thinks there is, needs to go back and repeat Junior High School Civics.
> 
> In general, if you are legally standing on American soil or aboard a US Flag Carrier, you enjoy the very same civil rights and associated protections as does everyone else.
> 
> When they say: "Their referendum is just the latest in a recent series of victorious student campaigns in support of Palestinian rights around the country:  they are very much mistaken.  There is no such thing as Palestinian Rights in America.  There are only US Rights.  The last time I checked, Boston was still in the United States of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Palestinian Rights in America. There are only US Rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And everyone is supposed to have equal rights.
> 
> Palestinians don't. But every victory is a step closer.
Click to expand...


Who is ‘everyone’ you claim is supposed to have equal rights?  Why don’t you read the Hamas Charter and lecture us further about the human rights. Can you identify some reading material about human rights afforded by Islamic theocracies? 

What victories, (human rights victories or other, unnamed victories), have the Pals achieved? What victories have Islamic terrorists won?

link?


----------



## Likkmee

How can one boycott something that doesn't exist ?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Well, that is one of the Great Paradoxes of the Arab Palestinians in modern times.



Likkmee said:


> How can one boycott something that doesn't exist ?


*(COMMENT)*

Our pro-Palestinian friends have selective blindness and comprehension.

"Palestine" as defined by the * Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS)*, extends "from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south, is an integral territorial unit." FATAH claims;  "The 1967 border, which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line along with all legal modification thereto up to June 4th 1967,  is the internationally-recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine. A basic principle of international law is that no state may acquire territory by force. Israel has no valid claim to any part of the territory it occupied in 1967. The international community does not recognize Israeli sovereignty over any part of the occupied State of Palestine, including East Jerusalem."

You will notice that the Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) makes two broad claims here:

◈  *The Borders are defined by the 1949 Armistice Line.*​​✦  There are three great questions here:​​✧  Do the Armistice Agreements, signed by military representatives, actually set the border?​​※  Issue ONE:  The Armistice was Arrangements between Israel and Jordan - AND NOT - between Israel and any Arab Palestinian faction.​​※  Issue TWO:  Article VI(9) states that:   The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.​​※  Issue THREE:  Article XII(2) has a passage that reads:  "shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved,"  The peaceful settlement was the consumption of the ◈ Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994) wherein Article 3(2) established the "the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967."​
◈  *The international law is that no state may acquire territory by force.*​​✦  Does the Law actually say that?​​✧  What is meant by "acquire territory by force?"​​※  Issue FOUR:  "By Force" implies the "Act of Aggression" _(Article 8 bis, Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court)_.​​◇  An “Act of Aggression”  means the use of armed force by a  State against the sovereignty,  with the territorial integrity or the political independence of another State,  or in any other manner inconsistent with the Charter of the United Nations.​​※  Issue FIVE:  The West Bank was not sovereignty with territorial integrity or political independence of the Arab Palestinians in 1967.  It had been Annexed by Jordan in 1950.  The Arab Palestinians were granted Jordanian citizenship.​​◇  This means that the border between Israel and Jordan is the Jordan River.  The Jordan River is NOT a border between Jordan and the West Bank.  Jordan abandon the West Bank and authority over Jerusalem on the last day of July 1988.  This effectively placed the territory in the hands of the Israelis until the Oslo Accords instituted Area "A" _(full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority)_, Area "B" _(Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control)_, and Area "C" _(full Israeli civil and security control)_.​​I hope this thumbnail outline helps people to understand just a few of the issues in the contemporary Question of Palestine.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  “Counter-Terrorism Seminar”
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Well I guess that it is a good thing the SJP at Tufts University does not control law enforcement training.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Members of Tufts Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and more than 40 allied campus groups launched the referendum campaign after documents revealed that Tufts’ police chief attended a “counter-terrorism seminar” in Israel, funded by the Anti-Defamation League.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But what is a bit disturbing is the idea that there is such a thing as:  "Palestinian rights around the country"  There is simply NO SUCH THING...  Anyone how thinks there is, needs to go back and repeat Junior High School Civics.
> 
> In general, if you are legally standing on American soil or aboard a US Flag Carrier, you enjoy the very same civil rights and associated protections as does everyone else.
> 
> When they say: "Their referendum is just the latest in a recent series of victorious student campaigns in support of Palestinian rights around the country:  they are very much mistaken.  There is no such thing as Palestinian Rights in America.  There are only US Rights.  The last time I checked, Boston was still in the United States of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Palestinian Rights in America. There are only US Rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And everyone is supposed to have equal rights.
> 
> Palestinians don't. But every victory is a step closer.
Click to expand...

What are these victories you are speaking of ? Palestinians and their supporters have failed in every way possible.

They failed with conventional warfare, they failed with two intifada’s , they failed with online propaganda and they are currently failing with BDS.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> "Palestine" as defined by the * Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS)*, extends "from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south, is an integral territorial unit."


Why say Hamas? Are you trying to poison the conversation with a small minority group?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> FATAH claims; "The 1967 border, which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line along with all legal modification thereto up to June 4th 1967, is the internationally-recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine.


Fatah is a bantustan government. They do not speak for the Palestinians. The Palestinians want them to go away.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Well, that is one of the Great Paradoxes of the Arab Palestinians in modern times.
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can one boycott something that doesn't exist ?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Our pro-Palestinian friends have selective blindness and comprehension.
> 
> "Palestine" as defined by the * Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS)*, extends "from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south, is an integral territorial unit." FATAH claims;  "The 1967 border, which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line along with all legal modification thereto up to June 4th 1967,  is the internationally-recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine. A basic principle of international law is that no state may acquire territory by force. Israel has no valid claim to any part of the territory it occupied in 1967. The international community does not recognize Israeli sovereignty over any part of the occupied State of Palestine, including East Jerusalem."
> 
> You will notice that the Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) makes two broad claims here:
> 
> ◈  *The Borders are defined by the 1949 Armistice Line.*​​✦  There are three great questions here:​​✧  Do the Armistice Agreements, signed by military representatives, actually set the border?​​※  Issue ONE:  The Armistice was Arrangements between Israel and Jordan - AND NOT - between Israel and any Arab Palestinian faction.​​※  Issue TWO:  Article VI(9) states that:   The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto.​​※  Issue THREE:  Article XII(2) has a passage that reads:  "shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties is achieved,"  The peaceful settlement was the consumption of the ◈ Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994) wherein Article 3(2) established the "the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967."​
> ◈  *The international law is that no state may acquire territory by force.*​​✦  Does the Law actually say that?​​✧  What is meant by "acquire territory by force?"​​※  Issue FOUR:  "By Force" implies the "Act of Aggression" _(Article 8 bis, Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court)_.​​◇  An “Act of Aggression”  means the use of armed force by a  State against the sovereignty,  with the territorial integrity or the political independence of another State,  or in any other manner inconsistent with the Charter of the United Nations.​​※  Issue FIVE:  The West Bank was not sovereignty with territorial integrity or political independence of the Arab Palestinians in 1967.  It had been Annexed by Jordan in 1950.  The Arab Palestinians were granted Jordanian citizenship.​​◇  This means that the border between Israel and Jordan is the Jordan River.  The Jordan River is NOT a border between Jordan and the West Bank.  Jordan abandon the West Bank and authority over Jerusalem on the last day of July 1988.  This effectively placed the territory in the hands of the Israelis until the Oslo Accords instituted Area "A" _(full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority)_, Area "B" _(Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control)_, and Area "C" _(full Israeli civil and security control)_.​​I hope this thumbnail outline helps people to understand just a few of the issues in the contemporary Question of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ◈ *The international law is that no state may acquire territory by force.*✦ Does the Law actually say that?✧ What is meant by "acquire territory by force?"





RoccoR said:


> ◇ An “Act of Aggression” means the use of armed force by a State against the sovereignty, with the territorial integrity or the political independence of another State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Charter of the United Nations.


You answered your own question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> FATAH claims; "The 1967 border, which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line along with all legal modification thereto up to June 4th 1967, is the internationally-recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah is a bantustan government. They do not speak for the Palestinians. The Palestinians want them to go away.
Click to expand...

Mullah Tinmore. The voice of the people.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Postings 8081 and 8082
RE:  Boycott Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: WOW! I can't believe you said this.



			
				"P F Tinmore • Excerpt → Posting #8081 said:
			
		

> Why say Hamas? Are you trying to poison the conversation with a small minority group?




			
				"P F Tinmore • Excerpt → Posting #8082 said:
			
		

> Fatah is a bantustan government. They do not speak for the Palestinians.


(COMMENT)

The Central Elections Commission released the final results on Sunday, 29 January 2006, and announced that Change and Reform (Hamas) had won 74 of the 132 *Palestinian National Council* *(PNC)* seats, while Fatah trailed with 45.



Remember, the Palestinian People voted, not some external influence.

So, *IF* you rule-out Fatah, because you don't think they represent the people - and - *IF* you rule-out HAMAS because you think they are a minority group, *THEN* who is left to run the government?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

Boycott israel (with a big asterisk)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Anti-Israel protesters appeal to Ann Arbor Human Rights Commission*


----------



## Hollie

Two “anti-Israeli” protestors in Ann Arbor vs.....











						Israeli startups raised over $900m in December
					






					en.globes.co.il
				





*Israeli startups raised over $900m in December*








3 Jan, 2021 13:51
Globes correspondent
*Israeli tech companies, which raised a record $8.3 billion in 2019, raised over $10.6 billion in 2020.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

English starts @ 2:30


----------



## Hollie

UAE-Israel Business Summit - Towards a new era
					

The web broadcast discusses and highlights the bilateral business opportunities between the countries.



					www.khaleejtimes.com
				





Following the signing of the historic Abraham Accords, _Khaleej Times_ and _The Jerusalem Post_, the two largest English-language media organisations in the UAE and Israel, respectively, are coming together to launch the UAE-Israel Business Summit, in association with UAE-Israel Business Council.

The web broadcast discusses and highlights the bilateral business opportunities between the countries.

The initiative represents a new dawn in the multifaceted economic relationship between the two countries and will bring together top government officials, business leaders, and industry experts from across different sectors, including healthcare, hospitality, defense, security, trade and technology.


----------



## Mindful

UN's TOP 10 ANTI-ISRAEL ACTIONS OF 2020
Published by UN Watch, a NGO which tries to hold the UN to account & does much great work.

But we go one step further: The UN by its gross discriminatory actions targeting Israel, the world's only Jewish state, meets the IHRA definition of antisemitism.

The UN is its majority, an antisemitic organisation!
https://unwatch.org/un-top-10-worst-anti-israel-actions.../


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amid expanding ties between Israel and the United Arab Emirates following the Abraham Accords, a leading Palestinian BDS organization is giving up on efforts to boycott the Jewish state inside of the Arab Gulf country.

In a statement, the Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel (PACBI)—a member of the Palestinian BDS National Committee—announced that it would “exclude” those residing in the UAE from its call to ban UAE-Israeli economic and diplomatic partnerships.

“The PACBI takes into account the delicate situation of Arab subjects in Arab countries, such as the United Arab Emirates, ruled by tyrannical regimes that have become a hotbed of normalization and betrayal plans and projects in the region,” wrote the BDS group.

(full article online)









						As Israel-UAE Ties Deepen, BDS Advocates ‘Give Up’ on Efforts to Boycott Jewish State | United with Israel
					

The Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel said it would 'exclude' those in the UAE from its call to ban Israeli partnerships.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

What do Americans think of the BDS movement, aimed at Israel?
					

Although BDS had not been on most Americans’ radar screens, it has suddenly become a subject of more mainstream conversation. How much do Americans know about BDS and what do they think about it?




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## toastman

From the very beginning, I always knew that BDS would be a failure. But I will admit that I didn’t know it would be such a MASSIVE failure that it has become. After all these years, they have little to nothing to show for their ‘efforts’. 
Israel is still a thriving country. Her enemies , like BDS , only make Israel stronger ...


----------



## P F Tinmore

We welcome the 
International Criminal Court - ICC's decision affirming jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> We welcome the
> International Criminal Court - ICC's decision affirming jurisdiction over the Occupied Palestinian Territory.


The UN and the ICC have jurisdiction over the opinions they issue.


----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						PRESS RELEASE: UCL’s Academic Board finds the IHRA definition of antisemitism not fit for purpose - Palestine Solidarity Campaign
					

UCL’s Academic Board finds the IHRA definition of antisemitism not fit for purpose, urges the College Council to retract its adoption University College London’s Academic Board to recommend to the Council of the College that it should set aside the IHRA definition of antisemitism, and replace it...




					www.palestinecampaign.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Should it be illegal for American companies to boycott Israel? | The Stream*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

In first-ever UAE-Israel business summit, UAE announces opening of investment office in Tel Aviv — projecting $5 billion in bilateral trade
					

Tariq Bin Hendi, director general of Abu Dhabi Investment Office, speaks to ALL ISRAEL NEWS




					www.allisrael.com
				




*In first-ever UAE-Israel business summit, UAE announces opening of investment office in Tel Aviv — projecting $5 billion in bilateral trade*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Protesters disrupt HSBC meeting to demand that the bank stops fuelling war and climate crisis
					

Anti-militarism and climate justice are inseparable




					www.thecanary.co


----------



## Hollie

The Dubai tycoon with ambitions for Haifa Port
					






					en.globes.co.il
				




DP World chairman and CEO Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem sees Israel becoming a world-class logistics center, and his vision doesn't stop there.

Bin Sulayem believes that Israel could become a logistics center for the entire Middle East, thanks to its strategic location, technology infrastructure, and stable court system. He is actually less enthused about the program to connect Israel by rail to the United Arab Emirates, a plan promoted by Finance Minister Israel Katz.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Thoth001

Israel is one of the Rothchild's babies. And it is really grotesque what they do to the Palestinians.









						Lord Rothschild: My Family Created Israel - News Punch
					

Lord Jacob Rothschild had admitted that his family were 'crucial' in the creation of Israel, in a Times of Israel interview.



					newspunch.com
				












						Lord Rothschild discusses cousin’s crucial role in ‘miracle’ Balfour Declaration
					

Speaking ahead of the 67-word letter's centenary, Jacob Rothschild describes the historic declaration which paved the way for Israel's existence




					jewishnews.timesofisrael.com
				












						The Rothschilds Own Israel - and Direct its Genocidal Policy
					

The Rothschilds got the British Government in 1917 to promise them Palestine (in exchange for getting the US into WWI). They own 80% of Israel.




					thefreedomarticles.com


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Israel is getting more desperate every day.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is getting more desperate every day.
Click to expand...

How so?

link?


----------



## Hollie

WATCH: Bennett Rips BDS Activist: "What have you brought to the world besides suicide terrorists?"


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Abby Martin: Why Are Georgia Republicans Choosing Israel Over America?*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Who ever said it was a conflict of equals? LOL!
Or that it had to be a fair fight? DURR


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is getting more desperate every day.


Quiet a spectacle to see how BDS sells failures as victories to the followers...

Tell me, what percentage of the world's population is India?


----------



## P F Tinmore

New Zealand state pension fund divests from Israeli banks
					

Firms finance the theft and colonization of Palestinian land.




					electronicintifada.net
				





New Zealand’s $33 billion national pension fund has excluded five Israeli banks from its portfolio because of their role in financing Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank.

An assessment by the NZ Super Fund concludes that holding shares in Israel’s biggest banks would violate its responsible investment policy.

The document cites New Zealand’s 2016 vote for UN Security Council resolution 2334 which reaffirms the illegality of the settlements, as well as statements by Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu that he intends to proceed with large-scale annexations of occupied Palestinian land.

Israel’s construction of settlements is a war crime.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

click on watch on Facebook.


----------



## Kondor3

P F Tinmore said:


>


It's not *SUPPOSED* to be a "fair fight".

So-called Palestinians should be squeezed onto the East Bank of the Jordan River and made to stay there permanently.

It's time for the Israelis to complete the process of implementing the 1922 League of Nations partition proposal.

Hell, they're most of the way to achieving that already... another round of two of squeezing in the West Bank and they can then clear-out the Gaza Strip.

The 'boycott' is a joke and is going nowhere... there is no Arab "cavalry" coming over the hill to the rescue... time for the Palis to fold their losing poker hand.

And, if they won't, then it's time for the Israelis to administer the coup de grace, and force 'em onto the East Bank, and finally end this silliness.


----------



## rylah

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not *SUPPOSED* to be a "fair fight".
> 
> So-called Palestinians should be squeezed onto the East Bank of the Jordan River and made to stay there permanently.
> 
> It's time for the Israelis to complete the process of implementing the 1922 League of Nations partition proposal.
> 
> Hell, they're most of the way to achieving that already... another round of two of squeezing in the West Bank and they can then clear-out the Gaza Strip.
> 
> The 'boycott' is a joke and is going nowhere... there is no Arab "cavalry" coming over the hill to the rescue... time for the Palis to fold their losing poker hand.
> 
> And, if they won't, then it's time for the Israelis to administer the coup de grace, and force 'em onto the East Bank, and finally end this silliness.
Click to expand...


I don't think that seclusion in a tiny homogeneous reservation is an organic enough mindset we should be adhering to, especially not as a "solution" to anything. This is what the Left prescribes - separation. However I tend to lean towards the opposite - influence and focus on integration especially at points of most rejection.

What I'm saying, despite them not yet realizing,
but Palis, and especially the likes of BDS,
effectively serve as Israel's leverage -
in reformation of Islam.


----------



## Kondor3

rylah said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not *SUPPOSED* to be a "fair fight".
> 
> So-called Palestinians should be squeezed onto the East Bank of the Jordan River and made to stay there permanently.
> 
> It's time for the Israelis to complete the process of implementing the 1922 League of Nations partition proposal.
> 
> Hell, they're most of the way to achieving that already... another round of two of squeezing in the West Bank and they can then clear-out the Gaza Strip.
> 
> The 'boycott' is a joke and is going nowhere... there is no Arab "cavalry" coming over the hill to the rescue... time for the Palis to fold their losing poker hand.
> 
> And, if they won't, then it's time for the Israelis to administer the coup de grace, and force 'em onto the East Bank, and finally end this silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that seclusion in a tiny homogeneous reservation is an organic enough mindset we should be adhering to, especially not as a "solution" to anything. This is what the Left prescribes - separation. However I tend to lean towards the opposite - influence and focus on integration especially at points of most rejection.
> 
> What I'm saying, despite them not yet realizing, but Palis, and especially the likes of BDS, effectively serve as Israel's leverage -in reformation of Islam.
Click to expand...

Islam has built-in safeguards against departure from its roots - reformation is all-but-impossible.

As to the lions and the lambs lying down together in peace... your great, great, great, great, great, great grandchildren should live so long.

If you're an Israeli... you'll run out of time, long before that happens.


----------



## rylah

Kondor3 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not *SUPPOSED* to be a "fair fight".
> 
> So-called Palestinians should be squeezed onto the East Bank of the Jordan River and made to stay there permanently.
> 
> It's time for the Israelis to complete the process of implementing the 1922 League of Nations partition proposal.
> 
> Hell, they're most of the way to achieving that already... another round of two of squeezing in the West Bank and they can then clear-out the Gaza Strip.
> 
> The 'boycott' is a joke and is going nowhere... there is no Arab "cavalry" coming over the hill to the rescue... time for the Palis to fold their losing poker hand.
> 
> And, if they won't, then it's time for the Israelis to administer the coup de grace, and force 'em onto the East Bank, and finally end this silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that seclusion in a tiny homogeneous reservation is an organic enough mindset we should be adhering to, especially not as a "solution" to anything. This is what the Left prescribes - separation. However I tend to lean towards the opposite - influence and focus on integration especially at points of most rejection.
> 
> What I'm saying, despite them not yet realizing, but Palis, and especially the likes of BDS, effectively serve as Israel's leverage -in reformation of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam has built-in safeguards against departure from its roots - reformation is all-but-impossible.
> 
> As to the lions and the lambs lying down together in peace... your great, great, great, great, great, great grandchildren should live so long.
> 
> If you're an Israeli... you'll run out of time, long before that happens.
Click to expand...


We have time, they don't.
Complexity or extent of a task,
do not absolve of the role, the opposite, only we can do it.

Many could and had more than enough resources to found a state in this land,
but for millenias they all failed to reach even half of what only a scarce number of Jews managed in no time, and specifically from the lowest point in our history.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

This is yet another major change in the Middle East that would never have happened without the Abraham Accords. It is a recognition that for any Arab country to succeed, it has to be more open to other viewpoints. 

And there was more, nearly as important:



> Farid el-Bayadi, a member of the defense and national security committee and author of the proposal, also called for the removal of Islamic religious texts from a number of subjects such as Arabic.
> 
> He told parliament on Feb. 14, “Including religious texts in subjects such as Arabic, history and geography is too dangerous.”
> 
> “Teaching religious texts through subjects not related to religion leads teachers to interpret such texts in extremist and subversive ways and studies have established a link between this issue and the spread of extremist ideas,” he added.



(full article online)









						Latest Abraham Accords effect: Egypt to teach Judaism in schools
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



If only the palestinians had their own country.


----------



## Hollie

I think a Pally gee-had is in order. 











						Bangladesh buys phone-hacking tools from Israel, despite Palestine row
					

The Bangladesh government spent more than $330,000 on phone-hacking equipment made by an Israeli company, according to documents obtained by Al-Jazeera’s...




					www.dailysabah.com
				



https://idsb.tmgrup.com.tr/ly/uploads/images/2021/03/09/98786.jpg

The Bangladesh government spent more than $330,000 on phone-hacking equipment made by an Israeli company, according to documents obtained by Al-Jazeera’s Investigative Unit (I-Unit) and Israeli newspaper Haaretz


----------



## themirrorthief

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
Click to expand...

start a war with Israel and you get your ass kicked...a good lesson


----------



## themirrorthief

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the palestinians had their own country.
Click to expand...

God knows no decent Muslim nation will let them in


----------



## P F Tinmore

themirrorthief said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. *The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world,* and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> start a war with Israel and you get your ass kicked...a good lesson
Click to expand...

The Palestinians started a war from at home?

You don't make any sense.


----------



## RoccoR

*RE:* Boycott Israel
*SUBTOPIC:* No Question Found
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Phoenall, et al,

*BLUF:* I'm smacking my desktop computer here, but it just will not show me the question asked...



Phoenall said:


> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.





P F Tinmore said:


> Typical Israeli crapola.
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.





Phoenall said:


> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.





P F Tinmore said:


> Nice deflection from my post.


*(COMMENT)*

There is no deflection here.  Our friend "Phoenall" cannot answer a question that was never asked.

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *RE:* Boycott Israel
> *SUBTOPIC:* No Question Found
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Phoenall, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* I'm smacking my desktop computer here, but it just will not show me the question asked...
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli crapola.
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no deflection here.  Our friend "Phoenall" cannot answer a question that was never asked.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It wasn't a question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RE:* Boycott Israel
> *SUBTOPIC:* No Question Found
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Phoenall, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* I'm smacking my desktop computer here, but it just will not show me the question asked...
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli crapola.
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection from my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no deflection here.  Our friend "Phoenall" cannot answer a question that was never asked.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a question.
Click to expand...

You're mighty confused.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

*Does Anyone Take the B.D.S. Movement Seriously?*










						Opinion | Does Anyone Take the B.D.S. Movement Seriously? (Published 2019)
					

The effort to punish Israel has symbolic value for both sides — but its substance has lost all significance.




					www.nytimes.com
				




The effort to punish Israel has symbolic value for both sides — but its substance has lost all significance.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

__





						List of BDS Failures – Stop BDS
					





					www.stopbds.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


You wish!

Is that why Israel has spent hundreds of millions to shut it down?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish!
> 
> Is that why Israel has spent hundreds of millions to shut it down?
Click to expand...

Why would you Jew haters continue to spend time and effort on such an abysmal failure?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Why would you Jew haters, blah, blah, blah...


What's with the Jew haters shtick? Did you run out of antisemite cards.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you Jew haters, blah, blah, blah...
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the Jew haters shtick? Did you run out of antisemite cards.
Click to expand...

What's with the taqiyya schtick? Did you run out of YouTube videos?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Virginia gubernatorial candidate says he supports BDS movement
					

In a recent online event, Virginia gubernatorial candidate Lee Carter said he’s a supporter of the BDS movement.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Which Germans? Post a list.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Germans? Post a list.
Click to expand...






__





						Home — BT3P
					






					www.bt3p.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Germans? Post a list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home — BT3P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bt3p.org
Click to expand...


3 little whiners. Aren't they cute!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you Jew haters, blah, blah, blah...
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the Jew haters shtick? Did you run out of antisemite cards.
Click to expand...


Where would you be without the Palestinians?

Your ready made excuse.

How many thousands of years has Jew hatred been going on?


----------



## Viktor

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network




*Facts about the Palestinians*

*https://tinyurl.com/y2jyc9qg*


----------



## Viktor

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


The BDS movement has nothing to do with land. Moslem Mullahs preach hatred of Jews and demand war against Israel. They've had 70 years to settle with Israel and refuse to do it. The Palestinian government   is Hamas, which has been classed by Western governments as a terrorist group. They attack Israel with rockets and bombs, Even Egypt is trying to stop them from getting weapons.


----------



## rylah

Of course when asked why they only boycott Jewish owned businesses,
there was no answer...









						BDS Activist Promotes Sales of Israeli Arab Wines in Canada - B'nai Brith Canada
					

Jan. 22, 2021 TORONTO – A prominent Canadian activist for the boycott of Israel is promoting the sale of Israeli wine, a B’nai Brith Canada investigation has revealed – but only because the winemaker is an Arab, rather than an Israeli Jew. “Palestine Just Trade,” a federally-incorporated...




					www.bnaibrith.ca
				




But this anti-Jewish boycott is of course nothing new,
you just rebranded it differently:


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you Jew haters, blah, blah, blah...
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the Jew haters shtick? Did you run out of antisemite cards.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where would you be without the Palestinians?
> 
> Your ready made excuse.
> 
> How many thousands of years has Jew hatred been going on?
Click to expand...

I don't know. What is it like to be hated everyplace you go?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you Jew haters, blah, blah, blah...
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the Jew haters shtick? Did you run out of antisemite cards.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where would you be without the Palestinians?
> 
> Your ready made excuse.
> 
> How many thousands of years has Jew hatred been going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. What is it like to be hated everyplace you go?
Click to expand...


I wouldn’t know.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

This #video illustrating ties among #BDS and #Hamas groups, #AntiIsrael groups worldwide. Enlightening.


#BDS HATE NET EXPOSED: Minister of Strategic Affairs @GiladErdan1 revealed for the 1st time "The Hate Net”: A map showcases the network of ties between the most prominent BDS organizations― ten of which have ties with #Hamas and the #PFLP.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

#BDSFail Of The Day: Whoa! PayPal shuts account of French BDS group "International Solidarity Movement" with links to terrorism



PayPal shuts account of French BDS group with links to terrorism
"This recipient is currently unable to receive money."
jpost.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Israel, protecting themselves from Arab terrorists. Outrageous!!!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


The Egyptians have similar security measures to protect themselves from the Pally terrorists. Are these measures only _apartheid_™ if they’re  implemented by Jews?

Aside from slogans you don’t understand and misuse, what is _apartheid’ish™ _about protecting oneself from Islamic terrorists?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Lastamender

P F Tinmore said:


>


Terrorists do not deserve justice.


----------



## P F Tinmore

‘We will not be silenced, siloed, or stopped’: federal judge tosses lawsuit targeting Palestinian rights group
					

A federal judge has dismissed a Jewish National Fund lawsuit that targeted the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights for alleged terror connections over its support for BDS.




					mondoweiss.net
				




A federal judge has dismissed a Jewish National Fund lawsuit that targeted the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights for alleged terror connections over its support for BDS. 

“The smearing of human rights advocates as terrorists is a troublingly common and dangerous tactic. The JNF’s complaint perversely cites our clients’ human rights advocacy in an attempt to support their ultimately fruitless effort to hijack U.S. courts,” explained CCR staff attorney Diala Shamas in a statement, “We are glad the court did not let these meritless claims stand, and we hope this marks a turning point that discourages private actors seeking to weaponize terrorism laws to silence their critics.”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



He was right, Islam is barbarism.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


Present day : Palestinians cheer, dance and hand out candy upon finding out that Israelis hav been mirdered .....


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Justice for all?

That's odd. The Hamas Charter, islamic gee-had, etc,, aren't justice oriented as they are islamic / religious supremacy oriented.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice for all?
> 
> That's odd. The Hamas Charter, islamic gee-had, etc,, aren't justice oriented as they are islamic / religious supremacy oriented.
Click to expand...

Ahhh. the Hamas lady posts again.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice for all?
> 
> That's odd. The Hamas Charter, islamic gee-had, etc,, aren't justice oriented as they are islamic / religious supremacy oriented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh. the Hamas lady posts again.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, the master propagandist posts again


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice for all?
> 
> That's odd. The Hamas Charter, islamic gee-had, etc,, aren't justice oriented as they are islamic / religious supremacy oriented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh. the Hamas lady posts again.
Click to expand...

Hurt feelings? You seem over sensitive about criticism of your Islamic terrorist heroes.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

South African BDS activist gives pro-Hitler university lecture
					

BDS activist being investigated by the University of Cape Town for defending Hitler in lecture he gave to students the week of Yom HaShoah.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Shraga Debunks*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


“_India buys 50% of Israel’s arms exports_”.

I suppose India chooses not to buy poor quality, inferior Iranian made arms from Hamas, eh?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



It's terrible when non-Muslim countries defend themselves, eh?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

A version of boycott the islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Bahrain ink ‘unprecedented’ travel corridor deal for the vaccinated
					

Those carrying a 'Green Pass' will be free to travel between nations without quarantine; FM Ashkenazi says more countries will join soon




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The student union at Quebec’s largest English-speaking university has formally abandoned its support for the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, B’nai Brith Canada reported this week.

The Concordia Student Union (CSU) posted a lengthy apology to the Jewish community over anti-Semitism, making reference to anti-Semitic graffiti that had been spray-painted on campus and promising corrective measures, mandatory anti-Semitism training for club executives, and “the inclusion of a Jewish perspective in CSU operations.”

However, the statement made no reference to the CSU’s 2014 adoption of support for BDS, which has fueled hostility toward Jewish students on the Concordia campus.

(full article online)









						Canadian Students Dump BDS, Apologize to Jewish Community | United with Israel
					

Student Union at Concordia University in Montreal abandons support for BDS, posts apology to Jewish community for anti-Semitism.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The student union at Quebec’s largest English-speaking university has formally abandoned its support for the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, B’nai Brith Canada reported this week.
> 
> The Concordia Student Union (CSU) posted a lengthy apology to the Jewish community over anti-Semitism, making reference to anti-Semitic graffiti that had been spray-painted on campus and promising corrective measures, mandatory anti-Semitism training for club executives, and “the inclusion of a Jewish perspective in CSU operations.”
> 
> However, the statement made no reference to the CSU’s 2014 adoption of support for BDS, which has fueled hostility toward Jewish students on the Concordia campus.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Students Dump BDS, Apologize to Jewish Community | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Student Union at Concordia University in Montreal abandons support for BDS, posts apology to Jewish community for anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Still playing those antisemite cards.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

This is an answer with any content.


P F Tinmore said:


> Still playing those antisemite cards.


R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Canadians are kinda clueless....like liberals, but even dumber.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

Ramadan. The holy month of launching rockets and other assorted acts of Islamic terroriism.










						Clashes on Gaza border as Ramadan violence flares in Jerusalem
					

Palestinian militants in the Gaza Strip fired dozens of rockets into Israel on Saturday drawing retaliatory air strikes, the Israeli military said, after nightly Ramadan clashes between Palestinians and Israeli police resumed in Jerusalem.




					www.reuters.com
				




Palestinian militants in the Gaza Strip fired dozens of rockets into Israel on Saturday drawing retaliatory air strikes, the Israeli military said, after nightly Ramadan clashes between Palestinians and Israeli police resumed in Jerusalem.


----------



## Pete7469

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


Kill yourself, if I haven't said it already.


----------



## Esdraelon

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before Israel they worked on their own farms producing the crops that were sold all over the world.
> 
> It doesn't look like Israel is doing them a big favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Israeli crapola.
> 
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]PBPf29ZOWkg[/MEDIA] bulldozer driver murders American peace activist - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> 
> But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.
Click to expand...

The idiot died from stupidly imagining her passport made her invulnerable.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## GHook20

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


Fags like you have been trying to push your BS antisemitism for nearly a century. It is failed then and it is failing now. 5 Muslim countries just opened the doors to Israel: UAE, Morocco, Sudan, Bahrain and Kosovo. Turkey is trying to repair relations. Egypt and Israeli peace is going strong. Jordan and Israeli peace is fragile but consistent. Saudi Arabia and Israel have non-public peace. Soon it will be out in the open. Once the Saudis make peace it will open the flood gates: Indonesia is already close with some relations, Malaysia is also close, Oman, Pakistan, Djibouti, Algeria, Comoros, Qatar and Tunsia.

It is just matter of time. Long live Israel, Godspeed to the Jews.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


I don't see any real change. The Arab states did little more than pay lip service to the Palestinians anyway.

Egypt did blast Israel recently for its violence in Jerusalem.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> I don't see any real change. The Arab states did little more than pay lip service to the Palestinians anyway.


Has your application for martyrdom been denied?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The student union at Quebec’s largest English-speaking university has formally abandoned its support for the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, B’nai Brith Canada reported this week.
> 
> The Concordia Student Union (CSU) posted a lengthy apology to the Jewish community over anti-Semitism, making reference to anti-Semitic graffiti that had been spray-painted on campus and promising corrective measures, mandatory anti-Semitism training for club executives, and “the inclusion of a Jewish perspective in CSU operations.”
> 
> However, the statement made no reference to the CSU’s 2014 adoption of support for BDS, which has fueled hostility toward Jewish students on the Concordia campus.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Students Dump BDS, Apologize to Jewish Community | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Student Union at Concordia University in Montreal abandons support for BDS, posts apology to Jewish community for anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still playing those antisemite cards.
Click to expand...


And as BDS mouthpiece on this forum for the last 10 years,
you haven't missed a single opportunity or a day to prove him correct.

But what should we expect from a racist populist
who even *refers to Arabs supporting Israel by the N-word? *


----------



## Mindful

The BBC has admitted it was wrong to suggest Israel has a responsibility to vaccinate Palestinians against Covid-19 under the terms of the Oslo Accords.

In an interview with journalist Jonathan Sacerdoti for the programme Dateline London, presenter Shaun Ley suggested the peace agreement meant Israel should vaccinate all Palestinians.

Mr Sacerdoti insisted that it was the responsibility of the Palestinian Authority, whose own health ministry said it would seek vaccine supplies through the World Health Organisation.

The BBC, following a complaint about the exchange from the public about the programme, which aired on the BBC News Channel on January 16, has since issued a correction and admitted it was wrong.

In a statement to the JC, the BBC rejected suggestions of bias and insisted BBC Arabic shared “the same principles of accuracy and impartiality as BBC News in English”.



			https://www.thejc.com/news/uk/bbc-admits-it-was-wrong-to-suggest-israel-had-responsibility-to-vaccinate-palestinians-1.511873


----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						Federal Appeals Court Strikes Down Arkansas Boycott Ban
					

ST. LOUIS – In a victory for the ACLU and the ACLU of Arkansas, who had challenged the law on behalf of the Arkansas Times LP, the Eighth Circuit Court of Appeals today held that an Arkansas law requiring government contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel.




					www.acluarkansas.org


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

*The new guideline doubles down on the European Parliament’s commitment to prevent EU donations from ending up in the hands of terrorists, by calling for proactive recovery of funds.*

The European Parliament Wednesday reaffirmed its commitment to ensure EU funds do not reach anyone affiliated with terrorists. It also rapped UNRWA, the UN agency for Palestinian refugees, for inciting hate and violence in its textbooks.

(full article online)









						EU moves to stop funding Palestinian terrorists, inciting textbooks
					

The new guideline doubles down on the European Parliament’s commitment to prevent EU donations from ending up in the hands of terrorists, by calling for proactive recovery of funds.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Google, Tel Aviv University set up joint AI-based research program
					

Three-year multidisciplinary initiative aims to address global social, environmental, economic challenges; 10 projects selected




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli medical cannabis inhaler gets Canada’s marketing nod
					

Approval is the first by an international regulator allowing the marketing of a precisely dosed cannabis inhaler as a medical product, Syqe Medical says




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In biggest-yet Israel-UAE deal, Delek to sell stake in Tamar gas field for $1.1b
					

Israeli energy company signs memorandum of understanding with Mubadala Petroleum, owned by Abu Dhabi government




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Students for Justice in Palestine: The past, present and future of the student movement for the liberation of Palestine
					

Michael Arria speaks with Students for Justice in Palestine activists about how the movement has grown over the last 10 years, and where it is headed.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Maritime Union of Australia - Sydney Branch Endorses Boycott HP Campaign
					

The MUA Sydney branch pledged to not buy HP products and called for a complete boycott of HP products and divestment from HP companies until they cancel all contracts that aid Israel’s violation of Palestinian rights.




					bdsmovement.net


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


We're building an international online network to counter the lies of the #BDS campaign

What lies?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're building an international online network to counter the lies of the #BDS campaign
> 
> What lies?
Click to expand...


The Internet isn't mentioned in the Koran. Heretic!!!


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> What lies?



The BDS lies.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS celebrated its 15th anniversary last June with a list of 15 things you can do to "show solidarity with Palestinians."

Here they are:




> Expose Israeli Apartheid:
> Targeted Sanctions [against Israel]
> Apartheid Free Zones in your community "as spaces free of racism, sexism, discrimination"
> Corporate Complicity (pressure on companies with branches in Israel)
> Racial and Indigenous Justice: Support Indigenous-led and Black-led struggles for racial justice...
> Environmental and climate justice
> Women’s struggles: "justice in Palestine is a feminist issue"
> Ethical City Councils: "Promote an intersectional motion in your local council..."
> Faith Communities & Tourism: "respect the Palestinian call for ethical tourism/pilgrimage."
> Cultural Boycott of Israel
> Academic Boycott of Israel
> Student Activism: Organize intersectional campaigns...
> Sports Boycott: Join the global campaign to boycott Puma...
> LGBTQI+ Rights: "Unmask and counter Israel’s agenda of pinkwashing..."
> Donate to BDS: BDS needs support from people of conscience everywhere...



Only one problem: Not one of them would actually help a single Palestinian.

(full article online)









						BDS list of what supporters should do proves they aren't "pro-Palestinian activists."
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



LOL!


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## LA RAM FAN

BOYUCOTT THEM INDEED,I SEEM TO RECALL THEM DOING THIS ON 9/11 AS WELL/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're building an international online network to counter the lies of the #BDS campaign
> 
> What lies?
Click to expand...

DO YOU HAVE A LINK OF THAT BY CHANCE SIR?


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

the good old zionists at their classic best.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Federal court says Georgia BDS law violates First Amendment
					

A federal judge has ruled that Georgia’s anti-BDS law is unconstitutional. The ruling comes in response to a lawsuit that was filed against the state by journalist Abby Martin.




					mondoweiss.net
				




Abby Martin WINS Lawsuit Against Georgia—Court Strikes Down Their Anti-BDS Law​


----------



## Mindful

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're building an international online network to counter the lies of the #BDS campaign
> 
> What lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DO YOU HAVE A LINK OF THAT BY CHANCE SIR?
Click to expand...


Are you having a laugh?


----------



## Mindful

Boycott Israel and don’t use your laptop. We make the microchips. Boycott Israel and carry your desktop to the coffee shop to get your work done.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

At least 25 members of the National Education Union (NEU) from JFS have reportedly quit over concerns about antisemitism.

The resignations over the past few weeks come as Kevin Courtney, the NEU’s Joint General Secretary, spoke at antisemitism-infested rallies in the past fortnight.

There were also general concerns that the NEU’s stance on the conflict between Israel and Hamas was unbalanced, with some JFS staffers alleging that the NEU failed to condemn Hamas, an antisemitic genocidal terrorist organisation.

John Lopez, a former NEU representative at JFS, said: “I felt I had no choice to leave the Union which isolated me as a Jewish, pro-Israel, teacher. I spent close to two years trying to get the NEU (starting with Brent Branch) to adopt the [International Definition of Antisemitism] so Jewish NEU members can feel safer, as well as writing letters with others to Educate magazine which were ignored. 

“Most recently they urged NEU members to join the PSC [Palestine Solidarity Campaign] rally for Palestine which involved antisemitism and calls for the abolition of the Jewish State. The NEU have picked a side which is not only anti-Israel but indifferent to Jews. I am glad I am no longer part of this Union,” he added.

Research conducted by Campaign Against Antisemitism has previously revealed widespread antisemitism amongst supporters of the Palestine Solidarity Campaign.

(full article online)









						JFS staff quit National Education Union en masse over concerns about antisemitism
					

At least 25 members of the National Education Union (NEU) from JFS have reportedly quit over concerns about antisemitism. The resignations over the past few weeks come as Kevin Courtney, the NEU’s Joint General Secretary, spoke at antisemitism-infested rallies in the past fortnight. There were...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

American Muslims for Palestine is interested in promoting hate,  not Palestinian rights. Its record speaks for itself.

The anti-Israel organization American Muslims for Palestine (AMP) is holding a “National March for Palestine” in Washington, D.C.

(full article online)









						WATCH: The Truth About American Muslims for Palestine Group | United with Israel
					

American Muslims for Palestine is only interested in promoting hate and not Palestinian rights. Its record speaks for itself.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

San Francisco teachers union endorses BDS movement
					

The United Educators of San Francisco has become the first American K-12 public school union to endorse the BDS movement.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> American Muslims for Palestine is interested in promoting hate,  not Palestinian rights. Its record speaks for itself.
> 
> The anti-Israel organization American Muslims for Palestine (AMP) is holding a “National March for Palestine” in Washington, D.C.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: The Truth About American Muslims for Palestine Group | United with Israel
> 
> 
> American Muslims for Palestine is only interested in promoting hate and not Palestinian rights. Its record speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org



That's nonsense.. They all supported the Saudi Peace Initiative in 2002.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Shit is getting deep.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit is getting deep.
Click to expand...

Clean up the mess you made.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit is getting deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clean up the mess you made.
Click to expand...

Oooo he played the terrorist card.

He is right on script.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Nice propaganda piece. Ziowood productions.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit is getting deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clean up the mess you made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo he played the terrorist card.
> 
> He is right on script.
Click to expand...

Oooo you cut and pasted another of your standard slogans. You’re right on script.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice propaganda piece.
Click to expand...

I’ve hurt your feelings.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Some people are slow learners.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are slow learners.
Click to expand...

Some people suffer from hurt feelings.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign rolls on.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Israel still whining about BDS?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



But how large will it be? Lichtenstein? Smaller?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
Click to expand...

Israel succeeding against BDS as it is against the Islamic terrorist enablers of BDS.

Does that hurt your feelings?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign rolls on.
Click to expand...


Your usual emotional outburst.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign rolls on.
Click to expand...

Why are over 1 million West Bank Jordanians in Jordan since 1992 still living in Jordanian Prison Camps?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
Click to expand...

What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
Click to expand...

Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?
Click to expand...

Why are over 1 million West Bank Jordanians in Jordan since 1992 still living in Jordanian Prison Camps?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are over 1 million West Bank Jordanians in Jordan since 1992 still living in Jordanian Prison Camps?
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are over 1 million West Bank Jordanians in Jordan since 1992 still living in Jordanian Prison Camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Because you will never join a Thread that shows what monsters Muslims are.
Address the post.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are over 1 million West Bank Jordanians in Jordan since 1992 still living in Jordanian Prison Camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Then start this Thread in the Clean Debate Zone...or eat your hypocritical, Jew Hating shit.


----------



## TeeDub

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?


You have no clue dumbass. PredFan hey didn't you boys lose?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?
Click to expand...

Link ? BTW , how much money has BDS spent to topple Israel’s economy .


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're building an international online network to counter the lies of the #BDS campaign
> 
> What lies?
Click to expand...



How about the recent example of your "peaceful protests",
inciting against people for being of the "wrong ethnicity" to live among Arabs,
as demonstration of the* huge difference* between the "equality" talk of BDS and KKK...?

Or that it's some "new" movement taking the world "by a tide",
when it's just the very same ol' lies and degradation...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're building an international online network to counter the lies of the #BDS campaign
> 
> What lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about the recent example of your "peaceful protests",
> inciting against people for being of the "wrong ethnicity" to live among Arabs,
> as demonstration of the* huge difference* between the "equality" talk of BDS and KKK...?
> 
> Or that it's some "new" movement taking the world "by a tide",
> when it's just the very same ol' lies and degradation...
> 
> View attachment 496988
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> How about the recent example of your "peaceful protests",
> inciting against people for being of the "wrong ethnicity" to live among Arabs,


Like?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Boycott, resist, push back: Shifting narratives on Israel in the US​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?
Click to expand...

BDS is an abysmal failure. Israel spent money wisely.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are over 1 million West Bank Jordanians in Jordan since 1992 still living in Jordanian Prison Camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then start this Thread in the Clean Debate Zone...or eat your hypocritical, Jew Hating shit.
Click to expand...




Indeependent said:


> Jew Hating shit


What's with the Jew Hating shit? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are over 1 million West Bank Jordanians in Jordan since 1992 still living in Jordanian Prison Camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then start this Thread in the Clean Debate Zone...or eat your hypocritical, Jew Hating shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jew Hating shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Jew Hating shit? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
Click to expand...

What's with the revisionist history?
Most Arabs in Israel for the *Jewish *parties, Jew hater.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are over 1 million West Bank Jordanians in Jordan since 1992 still living in Jordanian Prison Camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then start this Thread in the Clean Debate Zone...or eat your hypocritical, Jew Hating shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jew Hating shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Jew Hating shit? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the revisionist history?
> Most Arabs in Israel for the *Jewish *parties, Jew hater.
Click to expand...

Yep, you have played all of your anti Semite cards.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordanian activists have been pushing a nationwide effort to have Jordanians turn off their electricity from 10-11 PM Saturday night in protest of Jordan buying natural gas from Israel.

Roya News tried to get dramatic footage of the great electricity turn-off - and it doesn't look like very many Jordanians listened.

(full article online)









						Jordanian anti-Israel "turn off lights" demonstration seems to have fallen flat
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Founded in 1845, Scientific American is a venerable, American popular science magazine, published for the last 13 years by the Springer Nature group – an amalgam of the Nature, Macmillan and Springer Science & Business media. But for the past year since coming under the helm of science journalist Laura Helmuth, it has veered in a political direction.

On June 2, 2021, the newspaper published a petition that is currently being circulated by anti-Israel BDS activists on social media. Although the popular science magazine presented it as “an opinion and analysis article,” it is actually a pastiche of clichéd, anti-Israel libels and pro-terrorist propaganda devoid of truth that urges adherence to the antisemitic BDS campaign. The brazenness of its demands is shocking!

The authors introduce themselves as “health care workers and faculty from around the world who stand with the Palestinian people in their struggle for freedom and liberation.” They are mostly young, Palestinian BDS activists who are clearly far more passionately involved in anti-Israel incitement than in promoting good healthcare and medicine around the world.

The question is why would the publication’s editors cast aside the scientific tradition of fact-based inquiry in order to present pro-terrorist propaganda and a BDS agenda disguised as an analytic article?

The anti-Israel screed parroting Palestinian terror groups’ lies and incitement against Israel notably ignores the war crimes of Hamas and Palestinian terror groups under its auspices. For example:

(full article online)









						Updated June 14: Scientific American Removes Article Promoting BDS
					

The venerable, American popular science magazine has become the latest venue for anti-Israel defamation. Why would editors cast aside the scientific tradition of fact-based




					www.camera.org


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel still whining about BDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to whine about? BDS has been a MASSIVE failure. It has had little to no effect on the Israeli economy . I knew from the beginning it would be a failure , but not this big ! P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are over 1 million West Bank Jordanians in Jordan since 1992 still living in Jordanian Prison Camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then start this Thread in the Clean Debate Zone...or eat your hypocritical, Jew Hating shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jew Hating shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Jew Hating shit? Did you run out of anti Semite cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the revisionist history?
> Most Arabs in Israel for the *Jewish *parties, Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you have played all of your anti Semite cards.
Click to expand...

How does it feel that almost no one cares about your artifacts?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sixties Fan said:


> Founded in 1845, Scientific American is a venerable, American popular science magazine, published for the last 13 years by the Springer Nature group – an amalgam of the Nature, Macmillan and Springer Science & Business media. But for the past year since coming under the helm of science journalist Laura Helmuth, it has veered in a political direction.
> 
> On June 2, 2021, the newspaper published a petition that is currently being circulated by anti-Israel BDS activists on social media. Although the popular science magazine presented it as “an opinion and analysis article,” it is actually a pastiche of clichéd, anti-Israel libels and pro-terrorist propaganda devoid of truth that urges adherence to the antisemitic BDS campaign. The brazenness of its demands is shocking!
> 
> The authors introduce themselves as “health care workers and faculty from around the world who stand with the Palestinian people in their struggle for freedom and liberation.” They are mostly young, Palestinian BDS activists who are clearly far more passionately involved in anti-Israel incitement than in promoting good healthcare and medicine around the world.
> 
> The question is why would the publication’s editors cast aside the scientific tradition of fact-based inquiry in order to present pro-terrorist propaganda and a BDS agenda disguised as an analytic article?
> 
> The anti-Israel screed parroting Palestinian terror groups’ lies and incitement against Israel notably ignores the war crimes of Hamas and Palestinian terror groups under its auspices. For example:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated June 14: Scientific American Removes Article Promoting BDS
> 
> 
> The venerable, American popular science magazine has become the latest venue for anti-Israel defamation. Why would editors cast aside the scientific tradition of fact-based
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org



_Founded in 1845, Scientific American is a venerable, American popular science magazine,_

Was venerable. Not for decades.


----------



## Sixties Fan

UAE Becomes First Arab Gulf Country to Open Holocaust Education Exhibit
					

A general view of the Business Bay area, after a curfew was imposed to prevent the spread of the coronavirus …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're building an international online network to counter the lies of the #BDS campaign
> 
> What lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about the recent example of your "peaceful protests",
> inciting against people for being of the "wrong ethnicity" to live among Arabs,
> as demonstration of the* huge difference* between the "equality" talk of BDS and KKK...?
> 
> Or that it's some "new" movement taking the world "by a tide",
> when it's just the very same ol' lies and degradation...
> 
> View attachment 496988
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the recent example of your "peaceful protests",
> inciting against people for being of the "wrong ethnicity" to live among Arabs,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like?
Click to expand...

*So much for "anti-racism" and "peaceful protests"...*











						Vandalism at Skokie synagogue being investigated as hate crime
					

Police in north suburban Skokie are investigating a report of vandalism at a synagogue as a hate crime.




					abc7chicago.com
				











						German police block protesters chanting antisemitic slur from synagogue
					

Police pushed the demonstrators, who were waving Palestinian flags, away from the synagogue in Gelsenkirchen.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Anti-Semitic chants and Nazi symbols overshadow pro-Palestine marches across UK
					

Footage on social media showed people burning Israeli flags and calling for a boycott of Marks & Spencer, which was co-founded by a Jew




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




Like calling for liberation of "Arab lands" and presence of Jews a "crime against humanity",
then spreading the most vicious lies and propaganda to incite violence
against that "wrong ethnicity" around the world?

Much different from the kkk?


----------



## Sixties Fan

BBC Forced to Delete ‘Unbalanced and Partisan’ Israel Videos | United with Israel
					

The BBC said it is in the process of reviewing 'which content to retire permanently and which to reinstate and/or edit.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> BBC Forced to Delete ‘Unbalanced and Partisan’ Israel Videos | United with Israel
> 
> 
> The BBC said it is in the process of reviewing 'which content to retire permanently and which to reinstate and/or edit.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


What was offensive?

I don't know. They didn't say.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you will never hear any of this reported by the msm news.Boycott Israel indeed. these people described in this video dsecrive the pro Israel people like sixtyus fan to a tee.


----------



## Hollie

LA RAM FAN said:


> you will never hear any of this reported by the msm news.Boycott Israel indeed. these people described in this video dsecrive the pro Israel people like sixtyus fan to a tee.



Indeed. 

Youtube groupies are a hoot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another great one.\ the msm wont touch


----------



## Hollie

LA RAM FAN said:


> another great one.\ the msm wont touch


^^^^ conspiracy theory loon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Israel shill Hollie in angry over the truth i just posted.LOL


----------



## Hollie

LA RAM FAN said:


> Israel shill Hollie in angry over the truth i just posted.LOL


Conspiracy theorists typically insist their conspiracy theorues are 'twoof'.


----------



## toastman

LA RAM FAN said:


> another great one.\ the msm wont touch


Well, it was just a matte of time before somebody blames Jews for the corona virus 

thanks for the laugh


----------



## toastman

LA RAM FAN said:


> Israel shill Hollie in angry over the truth i just posted.LOL


What truth would that be ? The jibberish conspiracy theories ??


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_The far-right owners of Duty Free Americas foot the bill for settler groups that covertly buy up Palestinian properties in East Jerusalem,_

Buying up properties......OUTRAGEOUS!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

> Osama Abu Jame refused to continue participating in the Slovenia International Championship after reaching the quarter-finals where he was scheduled to go head to head with an Israeli player.



Jame is sponsored by a Jordanian software company named ProgressSoft. 

It doesn't seem that the rules of the Paralympics are as stringent as those of other sports concerning athletes who refuse to compete. 

Jordanians seem thrilled as this show of cowardice.

(full article online)









						Cowardly Jordanian paralympic table tennis player refuses to compete against an Israeli
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Watch the moment a BDS 'activust' is arrested.


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Wednesday, Palestinian customs police - operating at a Palestinian checkpoint that no one ever hears about - seized a truck with 10 tons of watermelons smuggled from Israel.

The Palestinian Ministry of Agriculture released this photo of the seizure.




Keep in mind that the 1930s campaign was to encourage buying produce from Jewish farms, but not to boycott Arab produce. The Palestinian Authority bans produce from Jews - because it knows that it cannot rely on patriotism to encourage Palestinians to only buy from Arab farmers.

(full article online)









						Hebrew watermelons, then and now
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For the past two weeks, anti-Israel protesters have been trying to stop Israeli shipping company Zim from unloading cargo in North America.

In Seattle, the protests have been organized by Falastiniyat, which describes itself as "a grassroots collective of diasporic Palestinian feminists in Seattle living & organizing at the intersection of gender justice and anti-colonialism."

A quick glance through their Instagram page shows that these so-called feminists have not once protested against Palestinian laws that are specifically against women. This shows that these "progressive" groups are hypocrites, with no interest in actually helping Palestinian women and whose obsession with Israel - the most liberal state in the region - is thinly veiled Jew-hatred.

Aisha Mansour from Falastiniyat, said, "we’re just trying to tell our ports, stop taking anything from Israel.”

But the Zim ship wasn't unloading anything from Israel. In fact, the shipment that these bigots have been so keen to block includes medical and personal protective equipment that it picked up from South Korea and Chinalast month. 

And while Zim was founded and has headquarters in Israel, it is a public company.

Beyond that, the Zim San Diego ship that is docked at Seattle is sailing under the Liberian flag. None of the workers on the ship are Israeli. The recipients of the cargo aren't Israeli. 

(full article online)









						Police break up antisemitic Seattle "#BlockTheBoat" protest
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Hamas is being boycotted ]


From DW:




> All parties in Germany's grand coalition government have agreed to ban the flag of Palestinian Islamic fundamentalist group Hamas, the Welt am Sonntag newspaper said in a report published Sunday.
> 
> The move comes after several antisemitic incidents occurred last month in Germany during anti-Israel rallies.
> 
> "We do not want the flags of terrorist organizations to be waved on German soil," said Thorsten Frei, the deputy parliamentary spokesperson for [Chancellor Angela Merkel's Christian Democratic Union.]  and its Bavarian sister party, the Christian Social Union.






> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German government bans Hamas flag because of antisemitic incidents
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.


A massacre?

Indeed.

Huh. I missed reading news of that.

Link to a youtube video?

Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> A massacre?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Link to a youtube video?
> 
> Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Huh. I missed reading news of that.


No surprise.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> A massacre?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Link to a youtube video?
> 
> Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise.
Click to expand...


Yes. It was a surprise. Mostly because there was no ''massacre''. 

Any ''massacre'' would have accompanied a slew of youtube videos you would dump among various threads. 

Indeed, you offered nothing. 

Thanks for offering nothing. 

You get thanked a lot for that, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> A massacre?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Link to a youtube video?
> 
> Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It was a surprise. Mostly because there was no ''massacre''.
> 
> Any ''massacre'' would have accompanied a slew of youtube videos you would dump among various threads.
> 
> Indeed, you offered nothing.
> 
> Thanks for offering nothing.
> 
> You get thanked a lot for that, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

Israel launches airstrikes at Gaza for first time since ceasefire after 'Hamas fire arson balloons​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Why Justice Matters: Kairos BDS Toolkit​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Mindful

(JTA) — Here’s the advice from a top publishing executive in Germany to employees who complained about his decision to fly the Israeli flag on the business’ headquarters: Find another place to work.
“I think, and I’m being very frank with you, a person who has an issue with an Israeli flag being raised for one week here, after antisemitic demonstrations, should look for a new job,” Mathias Doepfner, the chairman of Axel Springer, said in a conference call last week with thousands of his employees around the world, Israel Hayom reported Monday.

Doepfner has described himself as a non-Jewish Zionist.
The flag was raised last month as Hamas and Israel exchanged fire for 11 days, resulting in more than 250 fatalities, mostly on the Palestinian side. Many protests against Israel in Europe and beyond featured incitement against Jews and Israel, and several acts of violence in Europe and the United States were documented in connection with the protests.

Axel Springer owns several Israel sites, including Yad2 on real estate sales.

On its website, the publisher lists five “Principles and Values.” The second states: “We support the Jewish people and the right of existence of the State of Israel.”

The first is: “Standing up for freedom, the rule of law, democracy, and a united Europe,” followed by “support for the transatlantic alliance between the United States of America and Europe; commitment to a free and social market economy, and the rejection of political and religious extremism and any kind of racism and sexual discrimination.”









						Quick Reads Archive - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					






					www.jta.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

German CEO to 16,000 Employees: Accept Israeli Flag Flying or Find New Job | United with Israel
					

'A person who has an issue with an Israeli flag being raised for one week here, after anti-Semitic demonstrations, should look for a new job,' said the CEO of Axel Springer.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘This Is the Opposite of Academic Freedom,’ Say Dozens of CUNY Faculty in Letter Blasting Union Resolution on Israel
					

The B. Altman & Company Building housing the City University of New York Graduate Center in New York City. Photo: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Others, including the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting and Analysis, also responded with impressive advocacy on this issue.

Scientific American replaced the biased anti-Israel column with an editor’s note that reads, “This article fell outside the scope of Scientific American and has been removed” (A full textof the now removed column may be viewed here).

It is not surprising that the pages of Scientific American were used to demonize and vilify Israel.

Scientific American’s Editor-in-Chief, Laura Helmuth, tweeted in 2015, “Not looking forward to this: Congress invites [Israeli Prime Minister] Netanyahu to another lovefest. Bibi, shut up.” That same year, Helmuth tweeted her opinion that it was “awful” that Netanyahu won reelection.

Scientific American Senior Editor Sunya Arshad Bhutta tweeted on May 28, 2021, “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free” — which is widely viewed as a call for the erasure of Israel. In June of 2021, Bhutta tweeted, “the united states has caused significantly more terror worldwide than the taliban and hamas combined…it’s a fact.”

(full article online)









						A Victory Against Anti-Israel Doctors and Bias in the Media
					

A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The combined ports of Seattle and Tacoma support more than 20,000 jobs and $1.9 billion in labor income, according to a 2019 report by the Northwest Seaport Alliance, and the region’s marine cargo industry produced an average annual wage of $95,000 and directly supported $5.9 billion in business output.

Although the ZIM San Diego was ultimately unloaded, activists see the delay and the response by supportive officials as enough to claim victory, said Alia Taqieddin, a representative of local Palestinian feminist collective Falastiniyat, which helped organized the protest.



True, the incident posed a challenge, but ultimately local officials across jurisdictions stood behind the region and not international politics. Seattle must ensure that the message that we are open for business remains the loudest.

(full article online)









						‘Block the Boat’ would hurt Seattle, not Israel
					

Israel’s policy toward Palestinians demands stronger international scrutiny, but blocking Israeli ships from the Port of Seattle damages our region’s maritime economy.




					www.seattletimes.com


----------



## rylah

*BDS Condemns Hamas’ Ismail Haniyeh…For Being Too Nice*

*The BDS movement, those purveyors of “non-violent” resistance, have condemned Ismail Haniyeh of terror organization Hamas – for not being extreme enough!*



> _The boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement is upset at a Hamas leader for meeting with the Moroccan prime minister due to Morocco having relations with Israel.
> 
> BDS released an Arabic-language statement on Tuesday to “denounce” Hamas’ political head, Ismail Haniyeh, for meeting with Moroccan Prime Minister Saadeddine Othmani. The meeting took place last week during Haniyeh’s trip to Morocco, during which he also met with Islamist and opposition parties.
> 
> “We strongly condemn Haniyeh’s meeting with the Moroccan prime minister, which betrays our people and furthers normalization with the occupation and its continuing crimes,” BDS said in the statement._



I’m just surprised it took them this long to condemn Hamas – the latter have never really gotten the hang of the whole BDS thing.


















						BDS Condemns Hamas' Ismail Haniyeh...For Being Too Nice
					

The BDS movement, those purveyors of "non-violent" resistance, have condemned Ismail Haniyeh of terror organization Hamas




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


Haha if that’s what BDS activists call a massive victory, well they are more pathetic than I thought . BDS has failed I everything they have attempted .


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> A massacre?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Link to a youtube video?
> 
> Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It was a surprise. Mostly because there was no ''massacre''.
> 
> Any ''massacre'' would have accompanied a slew of youtube videos you would dump among various threads.
> 
> Indeed, you offered nothing.
> 
> Thanks for offering nothing.
> 
> You get thanked a lot for that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Explain how Israel broke the ceasefire when it was Hamas that started launching the arson balloons ?
What do you get out of lying for the Palestinians, Tinmore ?


----------



## RoccoR

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> A massacre?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Link to a youtube video?
> 
> Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It was a surprise. Mostly because there was no ''massacre''.
> 
> Any ''massacre'' would have accompanied a slew of youtube videos you would dump among various threads.
> 
> Indeed, you offered nothing.
> 
> Thanks for offering nothing.
> 
> You get thanked a lot for that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



This should be good.


			
				Toastman to Tinmore said:
			
		

> Explain how Israel broke the ceasefire when it was Hamas that started launching the arson balloons ?
> What do you get out of lying for the Palestinians, Tinmore ?


Regards, 
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> A massacre?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Link to a youtube video?
> 
> Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It was a surprise. Mostly because there was no ''massacre''.
> 
> Any ''massacre'' would have accompanied a slew of youtube videos you would dump among various threads.
> 
> Indeed, you offered nothing.
> 
> Thanks for offering nothing.
> 
> You get thanked a lot for that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Toastman to Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Israel broke the ceasefire when it was Hamas that started launching the arson balloons ?
> What do you get out of lying for the Palestinians, Tinmore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regards,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel never stopped its aggression against Palestinians after the ceasefire.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> A massacre?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Link to a youtube video?
> 
> Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It was a surprise. Mostly because there was no ''massacre''.
> 
> Any ''massacre'' would have accompanied a slew of youtube videos you would dump among various threads.
> 
> Indeed, you offered nothing.
> 
> Thanks for offering nothing.
> 
> You get thanked a lot for that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Toastman to Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Israel broke the ceasefire when it was Hamas that started launching the arson balloons ?
> What do you get out of lying for the Palestinians, Tinmore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regards,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never stopped its aggression against Palestinians after the ceasefire.
Click to expand...

What aggression against Garza did Israel commit after the ceasefire ? Link ??


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> A massacre?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Link to a youtube video?
> 
> Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It was a surprise. Mostly because there was no ''massacre''.
> 
> Any ''massacre'' would have accompanied a slew of youtube videos you would dump among various threads.
> 
> Indeed, you offered nothing.
> 
> Thanks for offering nothing.
> 
> You get thanked a lot for that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Toastman to Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Israel broke the ceasefire when it was Hamas that started launching the arson balloons ?
> What do you get out of lying for the Palestinians, Tinmore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regards,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never stopped its aggression against Palestinians after the ceasefire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What aggression against Garza did Israel commit after the ceasefire ? Link ??
Click to expand...

Phony question. What aggression against Palestinians did Israel commit after the ceasefire?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> A massacre?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Link to a youtube video?
> 
> Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It was a surprise. Mostly because there was no ''massacre''.
> 
> Any ''massacre'' would have accompanied a slew of youtube videos you would dump among various threads.
> 
> Indeed, you offered nothing.
> 
> Thanks for offering nothing.
> 
> You get thanked a lot for that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Toastman to Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Israel broke the ceasefire when it was Hamas that started launching the arson balloons ?
> What do you get out of lying for the Palestinians, Tinmore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regards,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never stopped its aggression against Palestinians after the ceasefire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What aggression against Garza did Israel commit after the ceasefire ? Link ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phony question. What aggression against Palestinians did Israel commit after the ceasefire?
Click to expand...

What aggression?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Absent a youtube video to copy and paste, nothing to offer, eh?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Act of Aggression
⁜→ Hollie, et al,

*BLUF*:  Yeah, this is another hollow claim.  



			
				Hollie said:
			
		

> What aggression?
> Link?


*(COMMENT)*

But the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) must believe in these types of hollow claims or their argument falls down.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Act of Aggression
> ⁜→ Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Yeah, this is another hollow claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What aggression?
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) must believe in these types of hollow claims or their argument falls down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
Click to expand...

Words / terms when thrown around carelessly tend to lose connection to their intrinsic meaning. We see this with the careless (and intentionally distorted), slogans hurled about by the Pallys and their sympathizers. The ''genocide of the Palestinians'' slogan is used frequently as an appeal to emotion and ignorance. 

"Israeli aggression'' is used by our friend P F Tinmore to describe any defensive action taken by the Israelis. I suppose that term is used to calm an emotional requirement that Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel are always justified because islamic ideology assumes an entitlement to belligerence without response.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The royal family of the United Arab Emirates went to unusual lengths to ensure Foreign Minister Yair Lapid and his delegation had high-quality kosher food during this week’s historic visit, Times of Israel reported.

The UAE’s Armed Forces Officers Club was tasked by Crown Prince Mohamed bin Zayed to prepare fresh kosher food for Lapid’s two-day visit, the report said. On the Crown Prince’s instructions, the Officer’s Club reached out to Rabbi Levi Duchman, leader of the Emirates’ Jewish community.

Rabbi Duchman dispatched a mashgiach, or kosher supervisor, to the Officer’s Club, while his brother, Mendel Duchman, was sent to ritually slaughter chickens. The majority of the food was locally sourced. And it helped that one of the Officer’s Club’s kitchens had been certified kosher by Rabbi Duchman after the Abraham Accords were signed in 2020.

(full article online )









						Emirati Crown Prince Pulls Out All the Stops for Kosher Food for Lapid Delegation | United with Israel
					

A convoy of jeeps even escorted the truck delivering food to the Israeli delegation's hotel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Act of Aggression
> ⁜→ Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Yeah, this is another hollow claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What aggression?
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) must believe in these types of hollow claims or their argument falls down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words / terms when thrown around carelessly tend to lose connection to their intrinsic meaning. We see this with the careless (and intentionally distorted), slogans hurled about by the Pallys and their sympathizers. The ''genocide of the Palestinians'' slogan is used frequently as an appeal to emotion and ignorance.
> 
> "Israeli aggression'' is used by our friend P F Tinmore to describe any defensive action taken by the Israelis. I suppose that term is used to calm an emotional requirement that Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel are always justified because islamic ideology assumes an entitlement to belligerence without response.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> "Israeli aggression'' is used by our friend P F Tinmore to describe any defensive action taken by the Israelis.


Israel always has to "defend itself" from the people it is attacking.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists around the world stood with us, as Palestinians are facing yet another massacre in besieged Gaza, resisting ethnic cleansing in Jerusalem and the Jordan Valley, and rising against Israeli settler-colonial and apartheid attacks in our cities in historic Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> A massacre?
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Link to a youtube video?
> 
> Indeed, without a youtube video it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I missed reading news of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It was a surprise. Mostly because there was no ''massacre''.
> 
> Any ''massacre'' would have accompanied a slew of youtube videos you would dump among various threads.
> 
> Indeed, you offered nothing.
> 
> Thanks for offering nothing.
> 
> You get thanked a lot for that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Toastman to Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Israel broke the ceasefire when it was Hamas that started launching the arson balloons ?
> What do you get out of lying for the Palestinians, Tinmore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regards,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never stopped its aggression against Palestinians after the ceasefire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What aggression against Garza did Israel commit after the ceasefire ? Link ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phony question. What aggression against Palestinians did Israel commit after the ceasefire?
Click to expand...

Very very nice duck . Why aren’t you sneering the question Tinmore ?? What aggression against Gaza did Israel commit after the ceasefire ?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Act of Aggression
> ⁜→ Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Yeah, this is another hollow claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What aggression?
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) must believe in these types of hollow claims or their argument falls down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words / terms when thrown around carelessly tend to lose connection to their intrinsic meaning. We see this with the careless (and intentionally distorted), slogans hurled about by the Pallys and their sympathizers. The ''genocide of the Palestinians'' slogan is used frequently as an appeal to emotion and ignorance.
> 
> "Israeli aggression'' is used by our friend P F Tinmore to describe any defensive action taken by the Israelis. I suppose that term is used to calm an emotional requirement that Islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel are always justified because islamic ideology assumes an entitlement to belligerence without response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli aggression'' is used by our friend P F Tinmore to describe any defensive action taken by the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel always has to "defend itself" from the people it is attacking.
Click to expand...

That's just another of your copy and paste slogans,


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Act of Aggression
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

*BLUF*:  This, so-called, answer by the Arab Palestinians is misleading as hell*!* But then, misinformation is the stock and trade of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP).  And I've come to expect nothing less than the school-yard bully protesting Israeli actions to suppress hostile fire.



			
				Hollie said:
			
		

> "Israeli aggression'' is used by our friend P F Tinmore to describe any defensive action taken by the Israelis.





			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> Israel always has to "defend itself" from the people it is attacking.


*(COMMENT)*

HAMAS wants to present themselves as Hero of the People and the voice that fights and argues for the HoAP cause.  They know that the cannot militarily defeat the Israeeli Defense Force (IDF), yet _(as America found out in the Vietnam War)_ the victors of a war are not neccessarily the military that wins every battle.  In fact, HAMAS actually looses every battle but is more successful in the media portraying themselves as the underdog in the contest of a David and Goliath engagement.  HAMAS needs not follow any Customary or International Humanitarian Law.  It needs not observe the principles of international law concerning friendly relations and co-operation among States, and they flaunt the fact that they need not observe the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights.




			
				Forbes said:
			
		

> Hamas maintained barrages of 300 to 450 rockets daily despite the IDF’s counter-bombardment—50% to 100% higher than the volume of fire in the preceding 2014 war. Furthermore, nearly twice as many rockets were lobbed at more distant cities like Tel Aviv and Jerusalem (roughly one out of six), implying Hamas increased the proportion of long-range rockets.
> *SOURCE*:   *Sébastien Roblin, a reporter specializing in international affairs, security and military history, also a territory's unemployment rate.*






			
				Heritage Foundation said:
			
		

> The radical Islamist organization Hamas fired more than 4000 rockets at Israeli communities in just ten days in May, terrorizing millions of Israeli citizens—Jewish, Muslim, and Christian alike. As Israel seeks defend her citizens from the onslaught, “progressive” groups and politicians have displayed an inexplicable hostility towards our ally, with baseless accusations and twisted reporting becoming the norm.
> *SOURCE*: Virtual: *What You Need to Know About HAMAS Attacks on Israel • 27 May 2021*






			
				NPR News said:
			
		

> Hamas fires long-range rockets toward Jerusalem in support of Palestinian protests against Israel's heavy-handed policing of the Al-Aqsa Mosque compound in Jerusalem and the threatened eviction of dozens of Palestinian families by Jewish settlers. Israel launches airstrikes on Gaza. The Israel Defense Forces say 3,750 rockets are fired from Gaza at Israel, 90% of them intercepted. Israel steps up its aerial assaults in densely populated Gaza, toppling high-rise buildings and killing 230 Palestinians, according to the Hamas-run Health Ministry. Israel says militants' rockets kill 12 people in Israel. On May 20, the Israeli prime minister's office announces a cease-fire.
> *SOURCE*:  *This story is based on a timeline by The Associated Press* (21 May 2021) along with information from a variety of news and research sources.







_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Act of Aggression
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  This, so-called, answer by the Arab Palestinians is misleading as hell*!* But then, misinformation is the stock and trade of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP).  And I've come to expect nothing less than the school-yard bully protesting Israeli actions to suppress hostile fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli aggression'' is used by our friend P F Tinmore to describe any defensive action taken by the Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel always has to "defend itself" from the people it is attacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> HAMAS wants to present themselves as Hero of the People and the voice that fights and argues for the HoAP cause.  They know that the cannot militarily defeat the Israeeli Defense Force (IDF), yet _(as America found out in the Vietnam War)_ the victors of a war are not neccessarily the military that wins every battle.  In fact, HAMAS actually looses every battle but is more successful in the media portraying themselves as the underdog in the contest of a David and Goliath engagement.  HAMAS needs not follow any Customary or International Humanitarian Law.  It needs not observe the principles of international law concerning friendly relations and co-operation among States, and they flaunt the fact that they need not observe the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas maintained barrages of 300 to 450 rockets daily despite the IDF’s counter-bombardment—50% to 100% higher than the volume of fire in the preceding 2014 war. Furthermore, nearly twice as many rockets were lobbed at more distant cities like Tel Aviv and Jerusalem (roughly one out of six), implying Hamas increased the proportion of long-range rockets.
> *SOURCE*:   *Sébastien Roblin, a reporter specializing in international affairs, security and military history, also a territory's unemployment rate.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heritage Foundation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radical Islamist organization Hamas fired more than 4000 rockets at Israeli communities in just ten days in May, terrorizing millions of Israeli citizens—Jewish, Muslim, and Christian alike. As Israel seeks defend her citizens from the onslaught, “progressive” groups and politicians have displayed an inexplicable hostility towards our ally, with baseless accusations and twisted reporting becoming the norm.
> *SOURCE*: Virtual: *What You Need to Know About HAMAS Attacks on Israel • 27 May 2021*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NPR News said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas fires long-range rockets toward Jerusalem in support of Palestinian protests against Israel's heavy-handed policing of the Al-Aqsa Mosque compound in Jerusalem and the threatened eviction of dozens of Palestinian families by Jewish settlers. Israel launches airstrikes on Gaza. The Israel Defense Forces say 3,750 rockets are fired from Gaza at Israel, 90% of them intercepted. Israel steps up its aerial assaults in densely populated Gaza, toppling high-rise buildings and killing 230 Palestinians, according to the Hamas-run Health Ministry. Israel says militants' rockets kill 12 people in Israel. On May 20, the Israeli prime minister's office announces a cease-fire.
> *SOURCE*:  *This story is based on a timeline by The Associated Press* (21 May 2021) along with information from a variety of news and research sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
Click to expand...

Where do you get the idea that the Palestinians are the aggressors?

You can defeat an army but you cannot defeat a people.

Every time Israel does something stupid, like bombing the crap out of civilians, the Palestinians gain support.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Act of Aggression
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  This, so-called, answer by the Arab Palestinians is misleading as hell*!* But then, misinformation is the stock and trade of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP).  And I've come to expect nothing less than the school-yard bully protesting Israeli actions to suppress hostile fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israeli aggression'' is used by our friend P F Tinmore to describe any defensive action taken by the Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel always has to "defend itself" from the people it is attacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> HAMAS wants to present themselves as Hero of the People and the voice that fights and argues for the HoAP cause.  They know that the cannot militarily defeat the Israeeli Defense Force (IDF), yet _(as America found out in the Vietnam War)_ the victors of a war are not neccessarily the military that wins every battle.  In fact, HAMAS actually looses every battle but is more successful in the media portraying themselves as the underdog in the contest of a David and Goliath engagement.  HAMAS needs not follow any Customary or International Humanitarian Law.  It needs not observe the principles of international law concerning friendly relations and co-operation among States, and they flaunt the fact that they need not observe the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas maintained barrages of 300 to 450 rockets daily despite the IDF’s counter-bombardment—50% to 100% higher than the volume of fire in the preceding 2014 war. Furthermore, nearly twice as many rockets were lobbed at more distant cities like Tel Aviv and Jerusalem (roughly one out of six), implying Hamas increased the proportion of long-range rockets.
> *SOURCE*:   *Sébastien Roblin, a reporter specializing in international affairs, security and military history, also a territory's unemployment rate.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heritage Foundation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radical Islamist organization Hamas fired more than 4000 rockets at Israeli communities in just ten days in May, terrorizing millions of Israeli citizens—Jewish, Muslim, and Christian alike. As Israel seeks defend her citizens from the onslaught, “progressive” groups and politicians have displayed an inexplicable hostility towards our ally, with baseless accusations and twisted reporting becoming the norm.
> *SOURCE*: Virtual: *What You Need to Know About HAMAS Attacks on Israel • 27 May 2021*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NPR News said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas fires long-range rockets toward Jerusalem in support of Palestinian protests against Israel's heavy-handed policing of the Al-Aqsa Mosque compound in Jerusalem and the threatened eviction of dozens of Palestinian families by Jewish settlers. Israel launches airstrikes on Gaza. The Israel Defense Forces say 3,750 rockets are fired from Gaza at Israel, 90% of them intercepted. Israel steps up its aerial assaults in densely populated Gaza, toppling high-rise buildings and killing 230 Palestinians, according to the Hamas-run Health Ministry. Israel says militants' rockets kill 12 people in Israel. On May 20, the Israeli prime minister's office announces a cease-fire.
> *SOURCE*:  *This story is based on a timeline by The Associated Press* (21 May 2021) along with information from a variety of news and research sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the idea that the Palestinians are the aggressors?
> 
> You can defeat an army but you cannot defeat a people.
> 
> Every time Israel does something stupid, like bombing the crap out of civilians, the Palestinians gain support.
Click to expand...

Pally terrorists are the aggressors. Read the Hamas Charter.

Gee, whiz. Did you steal that speech from Che Guevara?

Odd. Neighboring Arab nations are making political amends, trade and commerce deals with Israel while opening Israeli embassies in their nations. Israel doesn't ''bomb the crap out of civilians''. Your islamic terrorist heroes offer up sacrificial ''martyrs'' but people see that for what it is. 

Have I hurt your feelings?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Act of Aggression
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

*BLUF*:  I know that there is nothing I can say that will change your mind.  I don't have that as an expectation.  But if I don't respond, some outside observer _(I don't suspect that the White House will be one of them)_ might think you are correct.



			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> Where do you get the idea that the Palestinians are the aggressors?


*(COMMENT)*

Well, I don't figure that when the 4000 rockets rain down on Israel, that they came from the Red Cross.  Those 4000 Rockets broke the ceasefire.  That is the act of an aggressor.

The Israeli response is a matter of hostile fire suppression.  That is a responsibility of a functioning government.  Even the US would respond if, over the last decade, well over 10000 rockets were fired into the US.



			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> You can defeat an army but you cannot defeat a people.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, that is not true at all.  You can neutralize the offensive capability of an Army.  You can break the will of the people to continue the struggle.

Politically, the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been receiving political support from the external donor nations that have artificially kept them afloat.



			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> Every time Israel does something stupid, like bombing the crap out of civilians, the Palestinians gain support.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, the notion that Israel is "bombing the crap out of civilians" is a childlike view supported by the White House and associates.  But the actual suppressive action is the targeting of HoAP activities that are collocated and embedded within the civilian community.

 The HoAP violate the following *Customary and International Humanitarian Law* (IHL) which result in civilian casualties::

Rule 12. Indiscriminate attacks are those:​​(a) which are not directed at a specific military objective;​​(b) which employ a method or means of combat which cannot be directed at a specific military objective; or​​(c) which employ a method or means of combat the effects of which cannot be limited as required by international humanitarian law; and consequently, in each such case, are of a nature to strike military objectives and civilians or civilian objects without distinction.​​Rule 23. Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, avoid locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.​​Rule 24. Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of military objectives.​​Rule 97. The use of human shields is prohibited.​
Now I don't expect those sissy idiots in the White House and State Department to understand Customary and IHL, but I do expect you and your associates to understand.  Even though the White House and associate don't understand that the deaths resulting in the exchange of fire with an Opponent which is continuously in violation of:

Intentionally directing attacks against the civilian population as such or against individual civilians not taking direct part in hostilities;

Intentionally directing attacks against civilian objects, that is, objects which are not military objectives;

Utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations;
The “crime of aggression” means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nations.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The “crime of aggression” means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nations.


Do you mean like the Zionists coming down from Europe, kicking out the natives, and taking the place for themselves as they had planned?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “crime of aggression” means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the Zionists coming down from Europe, kicking out the natives, and taking the place for themselves as they had planned?
Click to expand...


More like,
most of the Zionists coming from the the same countries that so-called "Palestinian Arabs" came from after the  Muslims expelled them from the entire Middle East, seeking exclusive Arab domination, and whining for 7 decades failing that, being beaten by a bunch of Holocaust survives and former Dhimmis.

Coward bastards* whining* since then* is nothing new for Arabs,*
they were never really men of honor in their conquest.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “crime of aggression” means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the Zionists coming down from Europe, kicking out the natives, and taking the place for themselves as they had planned?
Click to expand...


Kicked a lot of Arab ass, didn't they?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “crime of aggression” means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the Zionists coming down from Europe, kicking out the natives, and taking the place for themselves as they had planned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like,
> most of the Zionists coming from the the same countries that so-called "Palestinian Arabs" came from after the  Muslims expelled them from the entire Middle East, seeking exclusive Arab domination, and whining for 7 decades failing that, being beaten by a bunch of Holocaust survives and former Dhimmis.
> 
> Coward bastards* whining* since then* is nothing new for Arabs,*
> they were never really men of honor in their conquest.
Click to expand...

Israel, with its mooched military, has been attacking unarmed Palestinian civilians for over 70 years and has not won yet.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “crime of aggression” means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the Zionists coming down from Europe, kicking out the natives, and taking the place for themselves as they had planned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like,
> most of the Zionists coming from the the same countries that so-called "Palestinian Arabs" came from after the  Muslims expelled them from the entire Middle East, seeking exclusive Arab domination, and whining for 7 decades failing that, being beaten by a bunch of Holocaust survives and former Dhimmis.
> 
> Coward bastards* whining* since then* is nothing new for Arabs,*
> they were never really men of honor in their conquest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel, with its mooched military, has been attacking unarmed Palestinian civilians for over 70 years and has not won yet.
Click to expand...

I agree; Israel should wipe Gaza and the West Bank Jordanians off the face of the earth.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “crime of aggression” means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the Zionists coming down from Europe, kicking out the natives, and taking the place for themselves as they had planned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like,
> most of the Zionists coming from the the same countries that so-called "Palestinian Arabs" came from after the  Muslims expelled them from the entire Middle East, seeking exclusive Arab domination, and whining for 7 decades failing that, being beaten by a bunch of Holocaust survives and former Dhimmis.
> 
> Coward bastards* whining* since then* is nothing new for Arabs,*
> they were never really men of honor in their conquest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel, with its mooched military, has been attacking unarmed Palestinian civilians for over 70 years and has not won yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; Israel should wipe Gaza and the West Bank Jordanians off the face of the earth.
Click to expand...

Are you calling for genocide?

Bad boy.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “crime of aggression” means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the Zionists coming down from Europe, kicking out the natives, and taking the place for themselves as they had planned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like,
> most of the Zionists coming from the the same countries that so-called "Palestinian Arabs" came from after the  Muslims expelled them from the entire Middle East, seeking exclusive Arab domination, and whining for 7 decades failing that, being beaten by a bunch of Holocaust survives and former Dhimmis.
> 
> Coward bastards* whining* since then* is nothing new for Arabs,*
> they were never really men of honor in their conquest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel, with its mooched military, has been attacking unarmed Palestinian civilians for over 70 years and has not won yet.
Click to expand...

Except for every time Israel won. The Arabs never achieved their goal of pushing Israelis into the sea. They failed at every attempt.

Did that hurt your feelings?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “crime of aggression” means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the Zionists coming down from Europe, kicking out the natives, and taking the place for themselves as they had planned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like,
> most of the Zionists coming from the the same countries that so-called "Palestinian Arabs" came from after the  Muslims expelled them from the entire Middle East, seeking exclusive Arab domination, and whining for 7 decades failing that, being beaten by a bunch of Holocaust survives and former Dhimmis.
> 
> Coward bastards* whining* since then* is nothing new for Arabs,*
> they were never really men of honor in their conquest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel, with its mooched military, has been attacking unarmed Palestinian civilians for over 70 years and has not won yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; Israel should wipe Gaza and the West Bank Jordanians off the face of the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling for genocide?
> 
> Bad boy.
Click to expand...

So are you, Mr. Historical Revisionist.


----------



## toastman

There are a lot of liars, morons and propagandists on this board who love to distort history . But none of them are quite like Tinmore. This guy deserves a medal


----------



## Sixties Fan

(BDS never misses a chance to harm Palestinians)

The Boycott Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is calling for a boycott of Pillsbury, best known for its cookie products, cake mixes, biscuits and other pastries.

The endgame? To smear Israel while pressuring parent company General Mills to close Pillsbury’s factory in Jerusalem’s Atarot Industrial Park. The park is located on land captured from Jordan in 1967, which was occupied by the Kingdom since Israel’s 1948 War of Independence, and annexed to the Jerusalem municipality.

The industrial zone contains more than 160 factories employing 4,000 people — three-quarters of whom are Palestinian Arabs living in eastern Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria.

(full article online)









						Anti-Israel Boycott Movement Targets Pillsbury Outlet Near Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

The endgame? To smear Israel while pressuring parent company General Mills to close Pillsbury's factory in Jerusalem's Atarot Industrial Park.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “crime of aggression” means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the Zionists coming down from Europe, kicking out the natives, and taking the place for themselves as they had planned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like,
> most of the Zionists coming from the the same countries that so-called "Palestinian Arabs" came from after the  Muslims expelled them from the entire Middle East, seeking exclusive Arab domination, and whining for 7 decades failing that, being beaten by a bunch of Holocaust survives and former Dhimmis.
> 
> Coward bastards* whining* since then* is nothing new for Arabs,*
> they were never really men of honor in their conquest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel, with its mooched military, has been attacking unarmed Palestinian civilians for over 70 years and has not won yet.
Click to expand...


More like 300+ million Arabs making up all sorts of excuses ever since
getting their asses served by bunch of Holocaust survivors and former Dhimmis.

Have there EVER
been more pathetic losers?


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS activities in June were marked by continued condemnations of Israel from a variety of faculty and student groups, unions, and others. Overall more than 100 departments, programs, and faculty groups have issued condemnations of Israel, typically accusing it of “genocide,” “ethnic cleansing,” being a “settler-colonial state,” endorsing the “Palestinian right to return,” and equating the Israeli-Palestinian conflict with injustice against African-Americans.

Characteristic was a statement by the faculty union at the City University of New York, which issued a condemnation of “the massacre of Palestinians by the Israeli state’’ and Israel’s “expansionism and violent incursions into occupied territories.” The resolution also directs chapters to “facilitate discussions” about supporting BDS. No mention was made of Hamas.

(full article online)









						Anti-Israel Activism Expands on Campus and Elsewhere
					

The B. Altman & Company Building housing the City University of New York Graduate Center in New York City. Photo: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## justinacolmena

American_Jihad said:


> even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence


Of course not. Israel has always been a Communist country, just like the the former U.S.S.R.

Noam Chomsky is an avowed Communist.


----------



## Sixties Fan

justinacolmena said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Israel has always been a Communist country, just like the the former U.S.S.R.
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an avowed Communist.
Click to expand...

[Israel says no to becoming a Communist country, but it is a communist country anyway.  See how that works?
Reminder, in 1963-64 USSR helped Arafat create the Palestinian national identity ]

Joseph Stalin strongly supported the creation of Israel in 1947 because he hoped the Jewish state would be a Soviet ally in the Middle East. But when things didn’t work out between Moscow and Tel Aviv, the Soviet Union became hostile and turned into a staunch Arab ally.

(full article online)

[Israel:  A Democracy in the Middle East, regardless of all the allegations and wishes that it is not so, or will not remain so.]









						Why did the USSR help to create Israel, but then became its foe
					

Joseph Stalin strongly supported the creation of Israel in 1947 because he hoped the Jewish state would be a Soviet ally in the Middle East. But when...




					www.rbth.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

justinacolmena said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Israel has always been a Communist country, just like the the former U.S.S.R.
> 
> Noam Chomsky is an avowed Communist.
Click to expand...

And Noam Chomsky is an avowed anti-Israel Jew.
Russia and Chomsky = How to bash Israel by really, really trying


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> BDS activities in June were marked by continued condemnations of Israel from a variety of faculty and student groups, unions, and others. Overall more than 100 departments, programs, and faculty groups have issued condemnations of Israel, typically accusing it of “genocide,” “ethnic cleansing,” being a “settler-colonial state,” endorsing the “Palestinian right to return,” and equating the Israeli-Palestinian conflict with injustice against African-Americans.
> 
> Characteristic was a statement by the faculty union at the City University of New York, which issued a condemnation of “the massacre of Palestinians by the Israeli state’’ and Israel’s “expansionism and violent incursions into occupied territories.” The resolution also directs chapters to “facilitate discussions” about supporting BDS. No mention was made of Hamas.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Israel Activism Expands on Campus and Elsewhere
> 
> 
> The B. Altman & Company Building housing the City University of New York Graduate Center in New York City. Photo: …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Hamas is a product of Israeli aggression.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS activities in June were marked by continued condemnations of Israel from a variety of faculty and student groups, unions, and others. Overall more than 100 departments, programs, and faculty groups have issued condemnations of Israel, typically accusing it of “genocide,” “ethnic cleansing,” being a “settler-colonial state,” endorsing the “Palestinian right to return,” and equating the Israeli-Palestinian conflict with injustice against African-Americans.
> 
> Characteristic was a statement by the faculty union at the City University of New York, which issued a condemnation of “the massacre of Palestinians by the Israeli state’’ and Israel’s “expansionism and violent incursions into occupied territories.” The resolution also directs chapters to “facilitate discussions” about supporting BDS. No mention was made of Hamas.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Israel Activism Expands on Campus and Elsewhere
> 
> 
> The B. Altman & Company Building housing the City University of New York Graduate Center in New York City. Photo: …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a product of Israeli aggression.
Click to expand...

Hummus as well,

 Islam didn't even exist before 1948.


----------



## Sixties Fan

During a weeklong trip, young visitors from Muslim countries get a taste of Israeli innovation, food and culture in bid for normalization​









						In Israel, Emiratis and Moroccans check out tech and forge ties
					

During a weeklong trip, young visitors from Muslim countries get a taste of Israeli innovation, food and culture in bid for normalization




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Norway Largest Pension Fund Divests from 16 Firms over Ties to Illegal Settlements
					

Norway's largest pension fund today announced it has divested assets in 16 companies for their links to illegal Israeli settlements.




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS activities in June were marked by continued condemnations of Israel from a variety of faculty and student groups, unions, and others. Overall more than 100 departments, programs, and faculty groups have issued condemnations of Israel, typically accusing it of “genocide,” “ethnic cleansing,” being a “settler-colonial state,” endorsing the “Palestinian right to return,” and equating the Israeli-Palestinian conflict with injustice against African-Americans.
> 
> Characteristic was a statement by the faculty union at the City University of New York, which issued a condemnation of “the massacre of Palestinians by the Israeli state’’ and Israel’s “expansionism and violent incursions into occupied territories.” The resolution also directs chapters to “facilitate discussions” about supporting BDS. No mention was made of Hamas.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Israel Activism Expands on Campus and Elsewhere
> 
> 
> The B. Altman & Company Building housing the City University of New York Graduate Center in New York City. Photo: …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a product of Israeli aggression.
Click to expand...

Actually, Hamas is an offshoot of the Muslim Brotherhood.

There is no doubt a youtube video that can explain the particulars for you. 

If you had paid attention to your islamist history and koranology lessons, you would understand that Hamas, like so many of what we call "islamic terrorist franchises" are really pious Moslems who take a literal reading of their facist ideology. 

Does the above hurt your feelings?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS activities in June were marked by continued condemnations of Israel from a variety of faculty and student groups, unions, and others. Overall more than 100 departments, programs, and faculty groups have issued condemnations of Israel, typically accusing it of “genocide,” “ethnic cleansing,” being a “settler-colonial state,” endorsing the “Palestinian right to return,” and equating the Israeli-Palestinian conflict with injustice against African-Americans.
> 
> Characteristic was a statement by the faculty union at the City University of New York, which issued a condemnation of “the massacre of Palestinians by the Israeli state’’ and Israel’s “expansionism and violent incursions into occupied territories.” The resolution also directs chapters to “facilitate discussions” about supporting BDS. No mention was made of Hamas.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Israel Activism Expands on Campus and Elsewhere
> 
> 
> The B. Altman & Company Building housing the City University of New York Graduate Center in New York City. Photo: …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a product of Israeli aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Hamas is an offshoot of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> There is no doubt a youtube video that can explain the particulars for you.
> 
> If you had paid attention to your islamist history and koranology lessons, you would understand that Hamas, like so many of what we call "islamic terrorist franchises" are really pious Moslems who take a literal reading of their facist ideology.
> 
> Does the above hurt your feelings?
Click to expand...

Not at all. The fact is that if there was no Israel there would be no Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Seattle Teachers Stand with Palestine - Palestine Chronicle
					

We will work to ensure that our recommendation is upheld and we call on brave individuals and institutions like our own to join us.  With each step, our movement’s strength is growing.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				




In response to the ongoing Israeli colonization, occupation and bombardment of Gaza, the West Bank and East Jerusalem, on June 14, 2021, Seattle Education Association (SEA) Representatives passed a New Business Item (NBI) in solidarity with the People of Palestine.

Rooted in the principles of justice, human rights, and equality, the recommendation endorses the Palestinian call to Boycott, Divest, and Sanction (BDS) Israel, and the End the Deadly Exchange Seattle campaign. The NBI passed by a 90% yes vote of the Representative Assembly. As Palestinian and Jewish educators and members of SEA, we stand in strong support of this monumental recommendation.

The SEA resolution is not an isolated action.  Educators and institutions from around the world have come forward, as part of a vibrant and growing international movement in opposition to Israeli colonization and apartheid.  Weeks ago, the United Educators of San Francisco and chapter chairs of the United Teachers of Los Angeles passed similar resolutions in solidarity with Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tlaib: BDS About Criticizing the 'Racist Policy' of Israel​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS activities in June were marked by continued condemnations of Israel from a variety of faculty and student groups, unions, and others. Overall more than 100 departments, programs, and faculty groups have issued condemnations of Israel, typically accusing it of “genocide,” “ethnic cleansing,” being a “settler-colonial state,” endorsing the “Palestinian right to return,” and equating the Israeli-Palestinian conflict with injustice against African-Americans.
> 
> Characteristic was a statement by the faculty union at the City University of New York, which issued a condemnation of “the massacre of Palestinians by the Israeli state’’ and Israel’s “expansionism and violent incursions into occupied territories.” The resolution also directs chapters to “facilitate discussions” about supporting BDS. No mention was made of Hamas.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Israel Activism Expands on Campus and Elsewhere
> 
> 
> The B. Altman & Company Building housing the City University of New York Graduate Center in New York City. Photo: …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is a product of Israeli aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Hamas is an offshoot of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> There is no doubt a youtube video that can explain the particulars for you.
> 
> If you had paid attention to your islamist history and koranology lessons, you would understand that Hamas, like so many of what we call "islamic terrorist franchises" are really pious Moslems who take a literal reading of their facist ideology.
> 
> Does the above hurt your feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. The fact is that if there was no Israel there would be no Hamas.
Click to expand...


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot. The Muslim Brotherhood is a Pan-Islamist, Islamist supremacist organization, one of many.

Read the Hamas charter. It spells out the goals of the Arab warlord who invented Islamist.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Tlaib: BDS About Criticizing the 'Racist Policy' of Israel​



Islamic fascists / Jew haters always retreat the “racist” canard. It’s their safe space.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Is BDS Illegal or Antisemitic?: Breaking Down Common Myths​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lea Kayali of BDS Boston: Palestine 101 and BDS 101​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two weeks ago, I urged my alma mater, Temple University, to rescind its offer of the position of president to Dr. Jason Wingard. Until last week, Wingard served as chairman of the Tides Foundation, which funds, features, elevates and provides organizational and operational support for antisemitic, anti-Israel boycott and demonization groups, including Arab Resource & Organizing Center (AROC); Adalah Justice Project USA (AJP), Palestine Legal and Dream Defenders, and their leaders who oppose Israel’s very existence. Tides’ promotion of Israel-hatred is far worse than my previous article indicated, and includes direct demonization of Israel and grant-making to at least 13 more of the most virulent anti-Israel, antisemitic and BDS groups.

(full article online)









						The Antisemitic Tides Foundation Is Far Worse Than Previously Reported
					

A pro-BDS demonstration. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – Two weeks ago, I urged my alma mater, Temple University, to rescind …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


16 years of BDS inspired Jew hating and the Pallys are still welfare dependent. 

Hooray for a continuing, spectacular failure.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

PALCONV2020: The Role of the Diaspora & the Palestinian National Project​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


So, where is the hate?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


What this clown does not mention is where did she launch this attack from and why.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

BDS 101: How to Join the Movement​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> BDS 101: How to Join the Movement​



High fiber.......


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”

How old is old antisemitism?

THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.

Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.

This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.

Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.

Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.

To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”

(full article online)









						What is 'the new antisemitism?'
					

The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?




					www.jpost.com


----------



## JohnDB

The current OPEC impasse is over the UAE's treaty with Israel. Saudis usually side with the UAE but not this time. 
So ... until an agreement is reached the spot market is where the oil will be purchased. 

And most of the petroleum industry really would like the new UAE oil.  Most out of the middle east is of poor quality due to their antiquated equipment. UAE has new equipment. 

But Trump got them to negotiate a peace accord and then trade deals that benefit both nations. Historic on many levels. But now it's costing them until some sort of agreement can be reached.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com





Sixties Fan said:


> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.


Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JohnDB said:


> And most of the petroleum industry really would like the new UAE oil. Most out of the middle east is of poor quality due to their antiquated equipment. UAE has new equipment.



How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
Click to expand...


Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!
Click to expand...

Piece of cake for Britain, the biggest colonial power of the time.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piece of cake for Britain, the biggest colonial power of the time.
Click to expand...


Piece of cake for tiny Israel as well.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piece of cake for Britain, the biggest colonial power of the time.
Click to expand...

Even the Mullahs admit that "Allah is on Israel's side" every time Israel kicks their ass.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piece of cake for Britain, the biggest colonial power of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piece of cake for tiny Israel as well.
Click to expand...

Indeed, Britain ran cover for the Zionists until they mooched enough money and weapons.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piece of cake for Britain, the biggest colonial power of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the Mullahs admit that "Allah is on Israel's side" every time Israel kicks their ass.
Click to expand...

Holy deflection, Batman!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piece of cake for Britain, the biggest colonial power of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piece of cake for tiny Israel as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Britain ran cover for the Zionists until they mooched enough money and weapons.
Click to expand...


And by "ran cover" you meant restricted immigration and prevented them from defending themselves.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piece of cake for Britain, the biggest colonial power of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the Mullahs admit that "Allah is on Israel's side" every time Israel kicks their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
Click to expand...


Arabs getting their asses kicked by Israel isn't inshallah?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piece of cake for Britain, the biggest colonial power of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piece of cake for tiny Israel as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Britain ran cover for the Zionists until they mooched enough money and weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by "ran cover" you meant restricted immigration and prevented them from defending themselves.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piece of cake for Britain, the biggest colonial power of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piece of cake for tiny Israel as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Britain ran cover for the Zionists until they mooched enough money and weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by "ran cover" you meant restricted immigration and prevented them from defending themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I know, keeping Jews from arriving and enforcing an arms embargo.

Difficult for you to grasp...........


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicking Arab ass for over 100 years!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piece of cake for Britain, the biggest colonial power of the time.
Click to expand...

The age of the islamic war on humanity which lasted for hundreds of years had been extinguished long before the emergence of the British Empire. The islamic invaders who brought war, rapine and conquest to Europe and Asia were expelled.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



A bargain at twice the price.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this clown does not mention is where did she launch this attack from and why.
Click to expand...


So this makes your incitement for "peaceful protests"
much different from the KKK murders?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this clown does not mention is where did she launch this attack from and why.
Click to expand...

I thought you were the clown who would make that announcement.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
Click to expand...


Interesting, you associate British recognition of Jewish national rights with occupation,
but not the Ottoman Caliphate ruling over several continents,
nor the British aided Hashemite invasion from Arabia?

That means you associate occupation,
with anything but Muslim supremacy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, you associate British recognition of Jewish national rights with occupation,
> but not the Ottoman Caliphate ruling over several continents,
> nor the British aided Hashemite invasion from Arabia?
> 
> That means you associate occupation,
> with anything but Muslim supremacy.
Click to expand...

Being a citizen of a country is different than being the subject of an occupation. There was, however, some interest in independence.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, you associate British recognition of Jewish national rights with occupation,
> but not the Ottoman Caliphate ruling over several continents,
> nor the British aided Hashemite invasion from Arabia?
> 
> That means you associate occupation,
> with anything but Muslim supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a citizen of a country is different than being the subject of an occupation. There was, however, some interest in independence.
Click to expand...

The Pallys are neither citizens of a country nor under ''occupation''.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this clown does not mention is where did she launch this attack from and why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were the clown who would make that announcement.
Click to expand...

And, of course, you don;t have an answer.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore I agree , your posts stink!


----------



## JohnDB

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And most of the petroleum industry really would like the new UAE oil. Most out of the middle east is of poor quality due to their antiquated equipment. UAE has new equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
Click to expand...

Light sweet crude is not the same across the board. 
Usually it's priced as "Brent" or "WTI".  Now WTI (West Texas Intermediate) is usually cheaper but better quality (less water and contaminants) than Brent (which is what Middle East oil gets priced at. 

The initial refining is supposed to remove the water and contaminants from the oil. And depending upon the source it will determine the final product such as gasoline or diesel, motor oil and lubricant or plastics.  Texas produces a blend of diesel and motor oil...South America produces gasoline and the middle east produces motor oil like Africa does. Canada makes plastics. 

All refining is usually done around 80% capacity in a normal basis to change seals and make repairs. Every 5-10 years you need a complete changeover. (Crude Oil is acidic and eats the plumbing)  this is when newer refining tech is installed...new heat exchangers and flow and pressure and temperature sensors. Filters too. 

UAE just had a complete rebuild (as usual budgeted schedule) but also increased capacity as the other surrounding nations are needing to have upgrades and need someone to keep producing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JohnDB said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And most of the petroleum industry really would like the new UAE oil. Most out of the middle east is of poor quality due to their antiquated equipment. UAE has new equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.
> Usually it's priced as "Brent" or "WTI".  Now WTI (West Texas Intermediate) is usually cheaper but better quality (less water and contaminants) than Brent (which is what Middle East oil gets priced at.
> 
> The initial refining is supposed to remove the water and contaminants from the oil. And depending upon the source it will determine the final product such as gasoline or diesel, motor oil and lubricant or plastics.  Texas produces a blend of diesel and motor oil...South America produces gasoline and the middle east produces motor oil like Africa does. Canada makes plastics.
> 
> All refining is usually done around 80% capacity in a normal basis to change seals and make repairs. Every 5-10 years you need a complete changeover. (Crude Oil is acidic and eats the plumbing)  this is when newer refining tech is installed...new heat exchangers and flow and pressure and temperature sensors. Filters too.
> 
> UAE just had a complete rebuild (as usual budgeted schedule) but also increased capacity as the other surrounding nations are needing to have upgrades and need someone to keep producing.
Click to expand...


*Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.*

Cool story.
How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?


----------



## JohnDB

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And most of the petroleum industry really would like the new UAE oil. Most out of the middle east is of poor quality due to their antiquated equipment. UAE has new equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.
> Usually it's priced as "Brent" or "WTI".  Now WTI (West Texas Intermediate) is usually cheaper but better quality (less water and contaminants) than Brent (which is what Middle East oil gets priced at.
> 
> The initial refining is supposed to remove the water and contaminants from the oil. And depending upon the source it will determine the final product such as gasoline or diesel, motor oil and lubricant or plastics.  Texas produces a blend of diesel and motor oil...South America produces gasoline and the middle east produces motor oil like Africa does. Canada makes plastics.
> 
> All refining is usually done around 80% capacity in a normal basis to change seals and make repairs. Every 5-10 years you need a complete changeover. (Crude Oil is acidic and eats the plumbing)  this is when newer refining tech is installed...new heat exchangers and flow and pressure and temperature sensors. Filters too.
> 
> UAE just had a complete rebuild (as usual budgeted schedule) but also increased capacity as the other surrounding nations are needing to have upgrades and need someone to keep producing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.*
> 
> Cool story.
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
Click to expand...

It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude. 

Oil is usually sold by contracts instead of the spot market. The UAE wants a larger chunk of contracts and the others to take less of the sweet spot of supply and demand (plus cheats)   
Contract negotiation price is lower than the spot market (advertised every day as part of the futures market) but it also depends on the well it's produced from too. 

A barrel of oil is 55 gallons....but Brent is usually holding at least a gallon of pollutants and water. (Usually more)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JohnDB said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And most of the petroleum industry really would like the new UAE oil. Most out of the middle east is of poor quality due to their antiquated equipment. UAE has new equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.
> Usually it's priced as "Brent" or "WTI".  Now WTI (West Texas Intermediate) is usually cheaper but better quality (less water and contaminants) than Brent (which is what Middle East oil gets priced at.
> 
> The initial refining is supposed to remove the water and contaminants from the oil. And depending upon the source it will determine the final product such as gasoline or diesel, motor oil and lubricant or plastics.  Texas produces a blend of diesel and motor oil...South America produces gasoline and the middle east produces motor oil like Africa does. Canada makes plastics.
> 
> All refining is usually done around 80% capacity in a normal basis to change seals and make repairs. Every 5-10 years you need a complete changeover. (Crude Oil is acidic and eats the plumbing)  this is when newer refining tech is installed...new heat exchangers and flow and pressure and temperature sensors. Filters too.
> 
> UAE just had a complete rebuild (as usual budgeted schedule) but also increased capacity as the other surrounding nations are needing to have upgrades and need someone to keep producing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.*
> 
> Cool story.
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude.
> 
> Oil is usually sold by contracts instead of the spot market. The UAE wants a larger chunk of contracts and the others to take less of the sweet spot of supply and demand (plus cheats)
> Contract negotiation price is lower than the spot market (advertised every day as part of the futures market) but it also depends on the well it's produced from too.
> 
> A barrel of oil is 55 gallons....but Brent is usually holding at least a gallon of pollutants and water. (Usually more)
Click to expand...

*
It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude.*

Which equipment does that?

*A barrel of oil is 55 gallons*

A barrel of oil is 42 gallons.


----------



## JohnDB

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And most of the petroleum industry really would like the new UAE oil. Most out of the middle east is of poor quality due to their antiquated equipment. UAE has new equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.
> Usually it's priced as "Brent" or "WTI".  Now WTI (West Texas Intermediate) is usually cheaper but better quality (less water and contaminants) than Brent (which is what Middle East oil gets priced at.
> 
> The initial refining is supposed to remove the water and contaminants from the oil. And depending upon the source it will determine the final product such as gasoline or diesel, motor oil and lubricant or plastics.  Texas produces a blend of diesel and motor oil...South America produces gasoline and the middle east produces motor oil like Africa does. Canada makes plastics.
> 
> All refining is usually done around 80% capacity in a normal basis to change seals and make repairs. Every 5-10 years you need a complete changeover. (Crude Oil is acidic and eats the plumbing)  this is when newer refining tech is installed...new heat exchangers and flow and pressure and temperature sensors. Filters too.
> 
> UAE just had a complete rebuild (as usual budgeted schedule) but also increased capacity as the other surrounding nations are needing to have upgrades and need someone to keep producing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.*
> 
> Cool story.
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude.
> 
> Oil is usually sold by contracts instead of the spot market. The UAE wants a larger chunk of contracts and the others to take less of the sweet spot of supply and demand (plus cheats)
> Contract negotiation price is lower than the spot market (advertised every day as part of the futures market) but it also depends on the well it's produced from too.
> 
> A barrel of oil is 55 gallons....but Brent is usually holding at least a gallon of pollutants and water. (Usually more)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude.*
> 
> Which equipment does that?
> 
> *A barrel of oil is 55 gallons*
> 
> A barrel of oil is 42 gallons.
Click to expand...

Usually it's a system right at the pump that pumps it out of the ground.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JohnDB said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And most of the petroleum industry really would like the new UAE oil. Most out of the middle east is of poor quality due to their antiquated equipment. UAE has new equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.
> Usually it's priced as "Brent" or "WTI".  Now WTI (West Texas Intermediate) is usually cheaper but better quality (less water and contaminants) than Brent (which is what Middle East oil gets priced at.
> 
> The initial refining is supposed to remove the water and contaminants from the oil. And depending upon the source it will determine the final product such as gasoline or diesel, motor oil and lubricant or plastics.  Texas produces a blend of diesel and motor oil...South America produces gasoline and the middle east produces motor oil like Africa does. Canada makes plastics.
> 
> All refining is usually done around 80% capacity in a normal basis to change seals and make repairs. Every 5-10 years you need a complete changeover. (Crude Oil is acidic and eats the plumbing)  this is when newer refining tech is installed...new heat exchangers and flow and pressure and temperature sensors. Filters too.
> 
> UAE just had a complete rebuild (as usual budgeted schedule) but also increased capacity as the other surrounding nations are needing to have upgrades and need someone to keep producing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.*
> 
> Cool story.
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude.
> 
> Oil is usually sold by contracts instead of the spot market. The UAE wants a larger chunk of contracts and the others to take less of the sweet spot of supply and demand (plus cheats)
> Contract negotiation price is lower than the spot market (advertised every day as part of the futures market) but it also depends on the well it's produced from too.
> 
> A barrel of oil is 55 gallons....but Brent is usually holding at least a gallon of pollutants and water. (Usually more)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude.*
> 
> Which equipment does that?
> 
> *A barrel of oil is 55 gallons*
> 
> A barrel of oil is 42 gallons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually it's a system right at the pump that pumps it out of the ground.
Click to expand...


What kind of system?


----------



## JohnDB

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And most of the petroleum industry really would like the new UAE oil. Most out of the middle east is of poor quality due to their antiquated equipment. UAE has new equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.
> Usually it's priced as "Brent" or "WTI".  Now WTI (West Texas Intermediate) is usually cheaper but better quality (less water and contaminants) than Brent (which is what Middle East oil gets priced at.
> 
> The initial refining is supposed to remove the water and contaminants from the oil. And depending upon the source it will determine the final product such as gasoline or diesel, motor oil and lubricant or plastics.  Texas produces a blend of diesel and motor oil...South America produces gasoline and the middle east produces motor oil like Africa does. Canada makes plastics.
> 
> All refining is usually done around 80% capacity in a normal basis to change seals and make repairs. Every 5-10 years you need a complete changeover. (Crude Oil is acidic and eats the plumbing)  this is when newer refining tech is installed...new heat exchangers and flow and pressure and temperature sensors. Filters too.
> 
> UAE just had a complete rebuild (as usual budgeted schedule) but also increased capacity as the other surrounding nations are needing to have upgrades and need someone to keep producing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.*
> 
> Cool story.
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude.
> 
> Oil is usually sold by contracts instead of the spot market. The UAE wants a larger chunk of contracts and the others to take less of the sweet spot of supply and demand (plus cheats)
> Contract negotiation price is lower than the spot market (advertised every day as part of the futures market) but it also depends on the well it's produced from too.
> 
> A barrel of oil is 55 gallons....but Brent is usually holding at least a gallon of pollutants and water. (Usually more)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude.*
> 
> Which equipment does that?
> 
> *A barrel of oil is 55 gallons*
> 
> A barrel of oil is 42 gallons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually it's a system right at the pump that pumps it out of the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of system?
Click to expand...

Depends on a lot of factors...speed oil is pumping out, other pumps in vicinity and available pipelines.  
Some like those often used in Louisiana just get a holding tank and separator system. Pumped out on a schedule...the systems used vary wildly depending on type of oil and contaminants.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a contemporary report that followed the arrival of the Black Death to Europe in the spring of 1348: “On the day that any plague or famine occurs, the people cry ‘All this happens because of the sins of Jacob! Destroy this nation, kill them!’ And during the disaster [...] they undertake in a violently thoughtless way to destroy the unfortunate Jews.”
> 
> How old is old antisemitism?
> 
> THE BEST manifestation of new antisemitism seems to be United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379, adopted on November 10, 1975, by a sweeping majority of 72 to 35, stating that Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination. It is remarkable that Zionism was singled out from all national liberation movements to bear the mark of Cain. And who was blaming Zionism? Gaddafi’s Libya, Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, Idi Amin’s Uganda and the like.
> 
> Yet the UN resolution was not the first libel against Jews blaming them for conspiring to rule the world. As early as 1903, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion was published in Russia and distributed all over the United States thanks to the generosity of Henry Ford. These fabricated protocols purported to describe a Jewish plan for global domination. Though proved to be false, the Protocols continues to be influential and fuel what is known as new antisemitism.
> 
> This is an appropriate place to discuss the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign. Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War. This is not true. Boycotts of Jewish-owned businesses were organized by Arab leaders starting in 1922, 26 years before the establishment of the State of Israel, and 45 years before the 1967 war. As of 1945, the Arab League led the boycott, in which members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation joined.
> 
> Of interest is that the boycott damages Palestinians no less than Israelis. Following the 1967 war, several Israeli enterprises established projects at the border of the West Bank, hiring Palestinian workers. Following the development of BDS, many of them moved back to Israel proper leaving behind thousands of jobless people.
> 
> Obviously, occupation is not the cause of the BDS campaign but rather its excuse. Even if Israel withdraws from all territories, the boycott won’t end as long as the State of Israel exists.
> 
> To use Gove’s words, “The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel is antisemitic. They hate Israel, and they wish to wipe out the Jewish people’s home, not because of what Israel does but because of what Israel is – free, democratic, liberal and Western. We need to remind ourselves that defending Israel’s right to exist is defending our common humanity. Now more than ever.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'the new antisemitism?'
> 
> 
> The Jewish people have been blamed for illnesses since the Black Death. So what is modern antisemitism and how does it manifest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who lead the campaign argue that it is a result of Israeli occupation following the 1967 Six Day War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so, The occupation officially started when Britain landed in Palestine with the Balfour Decleration in its pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, you associate British recognition of Jewish national rights with occupation,
> but not the Ottoman Caliphate ruling over several continents,
> nor the British aided Hashemite invasion from Arabia?
> 
> That means you associate occupation,
> with anything but Muslim supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a citizen of a country is different than being the subject of an occupation. There was, however, some interest in independence.
Click to expand...

But being subjects of Mecca and the Ottoman Caliphate,
is not considered occupation?

Then indeed the BDS definition of 'occupation',
is anything but Muslim supremacy.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this clown does not mention is where did she launch this attack from and why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were the clown who would make that announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, of course, you don;t have an answer.
Click to expand...

Indeed, I did answer.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

JohnDB said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And most of the petroleum industry really would like the new UAE oil. Most out of the middle east is of poor quality due to their antiquated equipment. UAE has new equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.
> Usually it's priced as "Brent" or "WTI".  Now WTI (West Texas Intermediate) is usually cheaper but better quality (less water and contaminants) than Brent (which is what Middle East oil gets priced at.
> 
> The initial refining is supposed to remove the water and contaminants from the oil. And depending upon the source it will determine the final product such as gasoline or diesel, motor oil and lubricant or plastics.  Texas produces a blend of diesel and motor oil...South America produces gasoline and the middle east produces motor oil like Africa does. Canada makes plastics.
> 
> All refining is usually done around 80% capacity in a normal basis to change seals and make repairs. Every 5-10 years you need a complete changeover. (Crude Oil is acidic and eats the plumbing)  this is when newer refining tech is installed...new heat exchangers and flow and pressure and temperature sensors. Filters too.
> 
> UAE just had a complete rebuild (as usual budgeted schedule) but also increased capacity as the other surrounding nations are needing to have upgrades and need someone to keep producing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Light sweet crude is not the same across the board.*
> 
> Cool story.
> How does the age of the equipment change the quality of the oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude.
> 
> Oil is usually sold by contracts instead of the spot market. The UAE wants a larger chunk of contracts and the others to take less of the sweet spot of supply and demand (plus cheats)
> Contract negotiation price is lower than the spot market (advertised every day as part of the futures market) but it also depends on the well it's produced from too.
> 
> A barrel of oil is 55 gallons....but Brent is usually holding at least a gallon of pollutants and water. (Usually more)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It removes more water and contaminants if it's going to be sold as light sweet crude.*
> 
> Which equipment does that?
> 
> *A barrel of oil is 55 gallons*
> 
> A barrel of oil is 42 gallons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually it's a system right at the pump that pumps it out of the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on a lot of factors...speed oil is pumping out, other pumps in vicinity and available pipelines.
> Some like those often used in Louisiana just get a holding tank and separator system. Pumped out on a schedule...the systems used vary wildly depending on type of oil and contaminants.
Click to expand...

Why are the two of you way off the topic on this thread?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Where does one find freedom, justice and equality in any of the islamic dystopias?

Those attributes have never existed in islamist society.

Get your Pom poms ready for components of the Hamas Charter:

The Day of Judgement will not come about until Muslims fight the Jews. When the Jew will hide behind stones and trees, the stones and trees will say, “O Muslims, O Abdulla, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him. Only the Gharkad tree, (evidently a certain kind of tree) would not do that because it is one of the trees of the Jews.” (related by al-Bukhari and Muslim).
*The Slogan of the Islamic Resistance Movement:

Article Eight:*

Allah is its target, the Prophet is its model, the Koran its constitution: Jihad is its path and death for the sake of Allah is the loftiest of its wishes.





Gee, whiz. Not a lot of freedom, justice and equality outlined in the above. Why not advertise for what it is: a Death Cult.


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) are challenging a Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (“BDS”) resolution against Israel passed by Lancaster City Council on the ground that the Council failed to comply with their legal duty to have due regard for community relations.​
(full article online)









						Legal Challenge to Lancaster City Council’s BDS motion
					

UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) are challenging a Boycott Divestment and Sanctions (“BDS”) resolution against Israel passed by Lancaster City Council on the ground that the Council failed to comply with their legal duty to have due regard for community relations. UKLFI have also written to Lancashire




					www.uklfi.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Caught on Video: BDS Co-Founder's Lies Come Back to Bite Him
					

He is a complete antisemite and a complete liar.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s National Cyber Directorate announced on Thursday that it had signed a cybersecurity cooperation agreement with Morocco.

The agreement was signed in Rabat in the presence of Yigal Unna, the director general of the Israeli cyber directorate, Morocco’s head of the General Directorate of Information Systems Security El Mostafa Rabii, and the Moroccan Defense Minister Abdellatif Loudiyi, according to _Morocco World News_.

The Israeli directorate said the provisions of the accord will allow Morocco and Israel to participate in “operational cooperation, research and development, and the sharing of information and knowledge.”

(full article online)









						Israel and Morocco sign cybersecurity cooperation agreement
					

Israel’s National Cyber Directorate signs cybersecurity cooperation agreement with Morocco.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why do the Palestinians and BDS "single out" Israel?

Who else occupies Palestine? Duh!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Why do the Palestinians and BDS "single out" Israel?
> 
> Who else occupies Palestine? Duh!



Duh! 

Muhammud’s holy warriors whose calendars haven’t budged since the 7th century.



Goals of the HAMAS: ------------------ 'The Islamic  Resistance  Movement  is  a  distinguished  Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and  whose  way  of  life  is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah  over  every  inch  of Palestine.' 

(Article 6) On the Destruction of Israel: ----------------------------- 'Israel will exist and  will  continue  to  exist  until  Islam  will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it.' (Preamble)


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians and BDS "single out" Israel?
> 
> Who else occupies Palestine? Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> Muhammud’s holy warriors whose calendars haven’t budged since the 7th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Goals of the HAMAS: ------------------ 'The Islamic  Resistance  Movement  is  a  distinguished  Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and  whose  way  of  life  is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah  over  every  inch  of Palestine.'
> 
> (Article 6) On the Destruction of Israel: ----------------------------- 'Israel will exist and  will  continue  to  exist  until  Islam  will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it.' (Preamble)
Click to expand...

So? What does that have to do with my post?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Act of Economic Targeting for Political Objectives
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,

*BLUF:*  It is important to note that the eyes behind the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement, as an (_relatively unsuccessful_) overt central theme to the objective, is to promote economic sanctions against Israel.  Some people • just • are not capable of connecting the dots.

_*Article 1. *_*International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights*
The Human Rights Committee is the body of independent experts that monitors the implementation of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights by its State parties. The State of Palestine (as they sign) is has recorded Ratification/Accession: as of 2014.
1. All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.​
*RELEVANCE*:  
◈   The BDS Movement often fails to mention that Israel has the "right" of self-determination.   ​◈   The BDS Movement often fails to mention that Israel has the "right" to determine its political status. ​◈   The BDS Movement often fails to mention that Israel has the "right" to pursue their economic development. ​


			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> So? What does that have to do with my post?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians and BDS "single out" Israel?
> Who else occupies Palestine? Duh
Click to expand...

.
*(COMMENT)*

The BDS Movement claims that Israel is an oppressive regime subjugating the Palestinians outside international law.  

◈   Did the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), sole legitimate representative of the Arab people of Palestine (_Para 3_, *A/PV.2268. 14 October 1974*), agree to ANNEX III  Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs • *ARTICLE IV  Special Provisions concerning Area "C"* • which assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area "C"?​​UP Chapter I • Article 2(7) • Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state.  The "domestic jurisdiction" (Israeli Sovereignty) begins with the Security Cordon.  Matters pertaining to Area "C" shall be handeled IAW Article V • *Declaration of Principles on Interim Self- Government Arrangements *(1993). It would be interesting to know when the Arab Palestinians exercised Article V, as a principle cited in the _International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States_. The ideaqa behind the Rule of Law is that it applies to each side equally. It cannot be the case that Israel is held to a higher standard then the Arab Palestinians.
.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Palestinians and BDS "single out" Israel?
> 
> Who else occupies Palestine? Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> Muhammud’s holy warriors whose calendars haven’t budged since the 7th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Goals of the HAMAS: ------------------ 'The Islamic  Resistance  Movement  is  a  distinguished  Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and  whose  way  of  life  is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah  over  every  inch  of Palestine.'
> 
> (Article 6) On the Destruction of Israel: ----------------------------- 'Israel will exist and  will  continue  to  exist  until  Islam  will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it.' (Preamble)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? What does that have to do with my post?
Click to expand...

Why aren't you paying attention?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


That is old news. Rashida's website was not created by WIX.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)





__





						Slovakia Warms Relations With Israel, Plans to Open Institute in Jerusalem
					

Old Town of Bratislava, Slovakia, June 11, 2017. Photo: Rob Hurson from Kentstown, Ireland via Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – The …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Ben And Jerry, two Jews with no flavors at all )

Arabs can buy their ice cream, Jews cannot.

The moral team and Ben and Jerry's don't seem to have a problem selling their goods to an entity that literally pays terrorists and their families, with citizens who cheer terror attacks, and who would love to ethnically cleanse the Jews from their homeland - and who are about to start slaughtering cows and lambs in the streets to the cheers of crowds.

Sounds like Ben and Jerry's agrees that this is what social justice looks like.

(full article online)









						Ben and Jerry's stops sales to Jews in Judea and Samaria; Arabs who support terror there continue to get their ice cream
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ben and Jerry's will still be sold in Judea and Samaria through the end of 2022 due to licensing agreement with Israeli Ben & Jerry's.​








						Ben & Jerry's boycotting Judea and Samaria? Not so fast
					

Ben and Jerry's will still be sold in Judea and Samaria through the end of 2022 due to licensing agreement with Israeli Ben & Jerry's.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Please.....Boycott Israel !!!!! )

Sales of Ben & Jerry's ice cream in Israel jumped 21% Tuesday, a day after the global company announced it would boycott Judea and Samaria.

Ben & Jerry's Israel, which is licensed to produce the ice cream in Israel, has rejected the global corporation's calls to pull its products from Jewish communities over the 'green line.'

"Since the morning hours there has been a significant increase in sales of our ice cream - over 21% over sales on a normal day," Ben & Jerry's Israel said in a statement.

(full article online)









						Ben & Jerry's Israel sales jump 21%
					

Israelis show support for Israeli company which manufactures popular ice cream in Israel after global corporation announces boycott.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(OOOOPS  !!!!  )

Several supermarket chains in the New York area announced Monday that they are pulling Ben and Jerry’s ice-cream from their shelves in immediate response to the company’s decisionto stop selling their products in the “occupied Palestinian territories”’ as soon as their local franchise’s license runs out in December 2022.

Seasons, a kosher, upscale chain with stores in New York and New Jersey, sent out a message to its customers Monday evening, saying, “Seasons has removed all Ben and Jerry’s products from all its stores as a result of the ice cream maker’s decision to cease sales in parts of Israel. We stand with Israel. Always.”

https://worldisraelnews.com/new-york-supermarket-chains-pull-ben-jerrys-over-israel-boycott/?utm_source=newsletters_worldisraelnews_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=NY+Supermarkets+Remove+Ben+%26+Jerry’s+Over+Israel+Boycott%3B+Bennett+Warns+Ben+%26+Jerry’s+of+‘Severe+Consequences’%3B+Israel+Shells+Lebanon+After+Rockets+Fired&utm_campaign=20210720_m164062495_NY+Supermarkets+Remove+Ben+%26+Jerry’s+Over+Israel+Boycott%3B+Bennett+Warns+Ben+%26+Jerry’s+of+‘Severe+Consequences’%3B+Israel+Shells+Lebanon+After+Rockets+Fired&utm_term=_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09Read+Now_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> (OOOOPS  !!!!  )
> 
> Several supermarket chains in the New York area announced Monday that they are pulling Ben and Jerry’s ice-cream from their shelves in immediate response to the company’s decisionto stop selling their products in the “occupied Palestinian territories”’ as soon as their local franchise’s license runs out in December 2022.
> 
> Seasons, a kosher, upscale chain with stores in New York and New Jersey, sent out a message to its customers Monday evening, saying, “Seasons has removed all Ben and Jerry’s products from all its stores as a result of the ice cream maker’s decision to cease sales in parts of Israel. We stand with Israel. Always.”
> 
> https://worldisraelnews.com/new-york-supermarket-chains-pull-ben-jerrys-over-israel-boycott/?utm_source=newsletters_worldisraelnews_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=NY+Supermarkets+Remove+Ben+%26+Jerry’s+Over+Israel+Boycott%3B+Bennett+Warns+Ben+%26+Jerry’s+of+‘Severe+Consequences’%3B+Israel+Shells+Lebanon+After+Rockets+Fired&utm_campaign=20210720_m164062495_NY+Supermarkets+Remove+Ben+%26+Jerry’s+Over+Israel+Boycott%3B+Bennett+Warns+Ben+%26+Jerry’s+of+‘Severe+Consequences’%3B+Israel+Shells+Lebanon+After+Rockets+Fired&utm_term=_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09Read+Now_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09


Funny how this shit snowballs. Florida passed one of these copy/paste anti BDS laws stating that Florida cannot contract with companies that boycott Israel
Then:








						G4S ditches Israel businesses
					

A six year campaign pressuring the security firm wields major win.




					electronicintifada.net
				




Folrida prisons are run by G4S.

What to do? What to do?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Funny how this shit snowballs. Florida passed one of these copy/paste anti BDS laws stating that Florida cannot contract with companies that boycott Israel
> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G4S ditches Israel businesses
> 
> 
> A six year campaign pressuring the security firm wields major win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folrida prisons are run by G4S.
> 
> What to do? What to do?



Release the prisoners as you demand of the Israeli govt.

Goodluck with your new mansion...


----------



## rylah

Read the following again...


----------



## Mark Richard

Iron Palestinians trying to take over parts of israel? Why would Jewish people in New York hate the fact that Ben & Jerry's supports the Jewish people of Israel and not the Islamic people? I don't understand. Are they self-hating jews?


----------



## Mindful

Dear @benandjerrys, you can shove your Chunky Monkey where the sun don't shine. I'll be boycotting your #Israel-hating, woke arses from now on!

David Lange.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  Jewish _social-psychology_
 ※→  Mark Richard, _et al_,

The Fog of New Terminology:  How does an outside observer tell the difference between  1)  anti-Semitism or auto-anti-semitism → and 2)  Jewish internal opposition towards practicing Jewish traditions and customs → and 3) "renegade jews" or "self-hating Jews?"



Mark Richard said:


> Iron Palestinians trying to take over parts of israel? Why would Jewish people in New York hate the fact that Ben & Jerry's supports the Jewish people of Israel and not the Islamic people? I don't understand. Are they self-hating jews?


*(COMMENT)*

Well, I'm not sure that "Ben and Jerry's" 

◈  actually meant to draw a line in the sand and openly support either side _(Jews or Muslims)_, ​◈  is acting in their own best interest for profitability _(good business sense • marketing strategy)_,​◈  ascribing to one of the theories behind the descriptions "renegade jews" or "self-hating Jews" or  "anti-Semitism 'vs' auto-anti-semitism.​
Is it possible that they want to just make and sell ice cream?

To be honest, I'm not sure what these terms mean - or what anyone user is trying to express.  I sure can't use them in an intelligent conversation.





_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## Sixties Fan

The July 2021 Jewish Electorate Institute poll of American Jewish opinion on Israel has triggered sharp debate both in the United States and Israel. The poll shows that 25 percent of respondents believe that Israel is an apartheid state, while 22 percent consider Israel guilty of genocide against Palestinians. In the under-40 age group, 20 percent agreed that Israel has no right to exist.
A disinformation campaign leveled at Israel’s legitimacy has been percolating through the West since the 1975 UN “Zionism is racism” Resolution and has overtaken American public discourse on Israel since 2000. This campaign has come to normalize the application of delegitimizing terms to Israel such as “genocide,” “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “settler colonialism,” and “racism.”
Disinformation as a political warfare phenomenon has deep historical roots in the former Soviet Union. According to KGB defectors to the U.S., its objective was to release “deliberately distorted information, secretly leaked in the communication process,” in order to “deceive and manipulate” public opinion.[1]
Palestinian leadership has used Soviet-style disinformation to discredit, delegitimize, and demonize Israel beginning in the late 1960s, when PLO officials underwent military and political warfare training in Moscow and other Soviet satellite countries.[2]
Disinformation by BDS-affiliated and Jewish anti-Zionist organizations spread through American college campuses and social media have negatively affected Jewish public opinion on Israel.
American Jewish and Israeli leaders must stand against the disinformation campaign that has become the progressive discourse.

(full article online)









						The “Apartheid” Poll and the Disinformation Discourse
					

Have Progressive American Jews adopted a "Soviet message" on Israel? - The “Apartheid” Poll and the Disinformation Discourse




					jcpa.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Popular ice cream brand Ben & Jerry’s announced this week it will no longer sell its products in specific areas of Israel, including Judea and Samaria.

So, who is responsible for making this anti-Israel decision?
Joseph Cohen of the Israel Advocacy Movement exposes “hardcore anti-Zionist” Anuradha Mittal, head of Ben Jerry’s Board of Directors, revealing her steadfast support for boycotts of the Jewish state.


----------



## Mindful

__





						Do You Want to Boycott Israel? Here's How. - aish.com
					

Related Posts:If You Boycott Israel, Boycott This




					www.aish.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Jewish _social-psychology_
※→ Sixties Fan, _et al_,

*(JUST MY FIRST THOUGHT)*   What we know:  There are ≈ *7,153,065 Jewish-Americans in the US.*  The survey only sampled 800 people.  (_rounded, that is about one-100th of a percent or 00.01%)_.  That does not inspire much confidence in me relative to the credibility of the numbers.


Sixties Fan said:


> American Jewish and Israeli leaders must stand against the disinformation campaign that has become the progressive discourse.


*(COMMENT)*

When they say that 25% "of the respondents" you are actually talking about 25% of the 800 or 200 Jewish Americans out of the over 7 million in the US (200/7M ≈ 00.002% → rounded figures).  

There are all sorts of questions you can ask about the survey.

How many respondents do you think - actually know the difference between "misinformation" and "disinformation."

◈  Misinformation is false, inaccurate, or misleading information that is communicated regardless of an intention to deceive.​​◈  Disinformation is false or misleading information that is spread deliberately to deceive.​
And if the respondents do not actually know what the distinction is there, then how many of the respondents actually know the definition of "apartheid" or "genocide" relative to the survey?

The Israeli Defense Force (IDF) needs to get their graduate students population to put together information packets on the Hostile Arab Palestine and start their own Voice of Israel.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Jewish _social-psychology_
> ※→ Sixties Fan, _et al_,
> 
> *(JUST MY FIRST THOUGHT)*   What we know:  There are ≈ *7,153,065 Jewish-Americans in the US.*  The survey only sampled 800 people.  (_rounded, that is about one-100th of a percent or 00.01%)_.  That does not inspire much confidence in me relative to the credibility of the numbers.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When they say that 25% "of the respondents" you are actually talking about 25% of the 800 or 200 Jewish Americans out of the over 7 million in the US (200/7M ≈ 00.002% → rounded figures).
> 
> There are all sorts of questions you can ask about the survey.
> 
> How many respondents do you think - actually know the difference between "misinformation" and "disinformation."
> 
> ◈  Misinformation is false, inaccurate, or misleading information that is communicated regardless of an intention to deceive.​​◈  Disinformation is false or misleading information that is spread deliberately to deceive.​
> And if the respondents do not actually know what the distinction is there, then how many of the respondents actually know the definition of "apartheid" or "genocide" relative to the survey?
> 
> The Israeli Defense Force (IDF) needs to get their graduate students population to put together information packets on the Hostile Arab Palestine and start their own Voice of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_





RoccoR said:


> The Israeli Defense Force (IDF) needs to get their graduate students population to put together information packets on the Hostile Arab Palestine and start their own Voice of Israel.


The Zionists have had in international bullshit machine for over a hundred years, but “genocide,” “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “settler colonialism,” and “racism.” is a tough sell.

People are starting to smell the bullshit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Zionists have had in international bullshit machine for over a hundred years, but “genocide,” “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “settler colonialism,” and “racism.” is a tough sell.
> 
> People are starting to smell the bullshit.



*The Zionists have had in international bullshit machine for over a hundred years, *

Versus ~1400 years for the muzzies?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Accusations
※→ Sixties Fan, _et al_,



P F Tinmore said:


> The Zionists have had in international bullshit machine for over a hundred years, but “genocide,” “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “settler colonialism,” and “racism.” is a tough sell.
> 
> People are starting to smell the bullshit.


*(COMMENT)*

"Settler Colonialism" and "Racism" are other than Legal terms.  The *A/RES/3379 (XXX)*
*10 November 1975* made the _Determines _that Zionism is a form of Racism and Racial Discrimination.  However, *A/RES/46/86. 16 December 1991*, Decided to revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX) of 10 November 1975.

Settler Colonialism is an entangled term. 

It is a term to describe Israelis in Area "C" of the West Bank.  For the purpose of this Agreement, "the Settlements" means, in the West Bank - the settlements in Area C; and in the Gaza Strip - the Gush Katif and Erez settlement areas, as well as the other settlements in the Gaza Strip,

The territorial jurisdiction of the Council shall encompass Gaza Strip territory, except for the Settlements and the Military Installation Area, and West Bank territory, except for Area C which, except for the issues that will be negotiated in the permanent status negotiations.






_Most Respectfully,_
_R

*NOTES......................................................*_

*genocide *In terms of the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of Genocide, adopted by the General Assembly on 9 December 1948 ( 78 U.N.T.S. 277 ), which entered into force on 12 January 1951, ‘genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such (a) Killing members of the group; (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group; (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part; (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group’:
Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law • Page 241
Copyright ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc.
Published by Oxford University Press, Inc.
198 Madison Avenue, New York, New York 10016

*apartheid* This term, originally the Afrikaans name for the policy of racial segregation pursued by the Government of the Republic of South Africa, may be said to have become a term of art in treaty law by reason of its employment in the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination of 21 December 1965 ( 660 U.N.T.S.195 ), art. 3, and its elaborate definition in the International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid of 30 November 1973 ( 1015 U.N.T.S. 243 ). , 
Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law • Pages 33-34
Copyright ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc.
Published by Oxford University Press, Inc.
198 Madison Avenue, New York, New York 10016

*ethnic cleansing *This term came to prominence in the 1990s during the conflicts in the former Yugoslavia, though the phenomenon had been existing for some considerable time, being condemned by the U.N. General Assembly in Res. 47/80 of 16 December 1992 as a violation of international humanitarian law and of universally recognized human rights, without any clear definition of what acts constituted ethnic cleansing or what specific provisions of international humanitarian law and human rights were being violated by these acts. See also Res. 47/121 of 7 April 1993 .
Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law • Page 109
Copyright ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc.
Published by Oxford University Press, Inc.
198 Madison Avenue, New York, New York 1001


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Snouter

Here is a great discussion of the zionists' successful take over the West generally and specifically the US government and individually, US citizens by attacking the so-called federally protected bill of rights of US citizens.  The "ice cream" thing could be a false flag, because Ben & Jerry's are basically typical Europhobic jews, but if it is real it is pretty funny and sad at the same time.  That said, I will purchase some Cherry Garcia, which is excellent, next time at the grocery store to show my support for what appears to be free speech.


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Five years, thrown out the window. Not boycotting Russia, Turkey, Syria, Cuba, etc.  Actions have consequences.  )


The IJF has a strict non-discrimination policy, promoting solidarity as a key principle, reinforced by the values of judo,” it added.

“Judo sport is based on a strong moral code, including respect and friendship, to foster solidarity and we will not tolerate any discrimination, as it goes against the core values and principles of our sport.”

Nourine was set to face Sudan’s Mohamed Abdalrasool on Monday in his first bout, with a possible second round showdown against Israeli Tohar Butbul in the men’s 73kg division.





Israeli judoka Tohar Butbul competes in Abu Dhabi on October 27, 2017 (YouTube screenshot)
But speaking to an Algerian television station late Thursday, he said his political support for the Palestinian cause made it impossible for him to compete against an Israeli.

“We worked a lot to reach the Olympics… but the Palestinian cause is bigger than all of this,” he said, adding that his decision was “final.”

(full article online)









						Algerian suspended from world judo for refusal to face Israeli at Olympics
					

International judo federation withdraws Fethi Nourine's accreditation after he pulls out of contest, says his actions are 'in total opposition to our philosophy'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While at the base, Batebi waved the old Iranian flag, which dates back to the time before the Islamic revolution, so the Hezbollah terrorist standing on the Lebanon side could see it. Hezbollah is sponsored by Iran and is one of the top military threats facing Israel today.

“Growing up in Iran, I was taught to hate Israel and its army, but when I visited the Israeli army base and met actual Israeli soldiers, they treated me like family. It brought tears to my eyes,” said Batebi. “These young men and women value life, unlike the Islamic Republic, which glorifies death.”

He added, “The Israeli soldiers told me that while the regime wants to harm Israel, they know it doesn’t represent the Iranian people.They wanted me to send a message to all Iranians that they have great respect for the Iranian people and Iran’s rich culture. I really hope that one day the people of Iran will be able to visit Israel, so they will see all this for themselves.”

“It was an honor to work with our dear friends from IAJF to support this unique mission,” said FIDF Long Island Chapter Executive Director, Pninit Cole. “We were excited to be a part of arranging the base visit and creating an opportunity for the elite group of activists to witness firsthand the reality of security challenges in Israel, as well as to witness the morality and humanity of the Israeli soldiers.”

(full article online)









						IDF soldiers host Iranian Muslims at military base
					

Iranian Muslim dissidents and activists meet IDF soldiers on Israeli military base on Lebanon border.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A student group working with the Boycott, Sanctions, Divestment–South African Coalition (SABDS) failed to cancel presentations by two Israeli professors at an academic conference co-hosted by the University of California, Berkeley and the University of Cape Town (UCT), drawing praise from South Africa’s main pro-Israel organization.

Calling itself the Palestine Solidarity Forum (UCT PSF), the group endorsed a SABDS petitiondemanding that the organizers of a virtual conference require Yofi Tirosh, of Tel Aviv University Faculty of Law, and Postdoctoral Fellow Nausica Palazzo of Hebrew University to “issue statements distancing themselves” from the state of Israel or “withdraw the participation of Israeli academics.”

(full article online)









						University of Cape Town, UC Berkeley Hailed for ‘Ignoring’ BDS Campaign to Cancel Israeli Academics at Conference
					

The main plaza at the University of Cape Town in South Africa. Photo: Reuters/Mike Hutchings. A student group working with …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ronen Ginzburg, the Israeli coach of the Czech national men's basketball team, shakes hands with his Iranian counterpart, Mehran Shahintab, at the Olympic Games on July 25, 2021 (Screen capture: Sports 5)

The Israeli coach of the Czech Republic’s national men’s basketball team shook hands with his Iranian counterpart, Mehran Shahintab, during the Olympics tournament Sunday, in a rare exchange between members of the hostile nations.

“I shook his hand before the game started, and at the end, we also talked a bit about basketball,” Ronen Ginzburg told the Ynet news site.

“Obviously it’s special that an Israeli coach is leading a team against Iran,” he told the news site before the game.

(full article online)









						Israeli coach of Czech basketball team, Iran counterpart shake hands at Olympics
					

Following rare moment of sportsmanship between hostile nations, Ronen Ginzburg's team defeats Iranians 84-78




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Zionists have had in international bullshit machine for over a hundred years, but “genocide,” “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “settler colonialism,” and “racism.” is a tough sell.
> 
> People are starting to smell the bullshit.


Curiously, those are the slogans you dump in many threads. Usually, the dumping is via silly YouTube videos. Those slogans clearly are a tough sell for the propagandist when they’re used with little regard for their definition or application. It’s really just an appeal to flaming and to emotion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Curiously, those are the slogans you dump in many threads. Usually, the dumping is via silly YouTube videos. Those slogans clearly are a tough sell for the propagandist when they’re used with little regard for their definition or application. It’s really just an appeal to flaming and to emotion.


Almost everything said by Israel is a lie,


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Almost everything said by Israel is a lie,


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Link?


750,000 people expelled from "a land without people."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> 750,000 people expelled from "a land without people."



How many ran away under orders of the Arab armies?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> 750,000 people expelled from "a land without people."


Aside from that not being an Israeli phrase, Is that “almost everything”?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How many ran away under orders of the Arab armies?


Only about 2%.

BTW, why they left does not matter.


----------



## TeeDub

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?


Ignorance is bliss! Fool.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Only about 2%.
> 
> BTW, why they left does not matter.



*Only about 2%.*

Link?

*BTW, why they left does not matter.*

It matters to your claim they were expelled.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Only about 2%.*
> 
> Link?
> 
> *BTW, why they left does not matter.*
> 
> It matters to your claim they were expelled.


Oops, I said 2%. My bad.



> As for Arab calls for flight, these were reckoned to be significant in only 5% of cases...











						1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Oops, I said 2%. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


All the usual sidestepping and dancing to retract your earlier claims.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Settler Colonialism is an entangled term.


I don't believe that there is a law that specifically addresses setler colonialism. However, settler colonialism is an act of aggression that violates all of the basic inaleinable rights of a people.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> I don't believe that there is a law that specifically addresses setler colonialism. However, settler colonialism is an act of aggression that violates all of the basic inaleinable rights of a people.


The history of Islamic war, rapine and conquest.


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Boycott Israel, waste 5 years )

Sudan’s Mohamed Abdalrasool skips bout with Tohar Butbul, who wins next fight but loses medal chances later; athlete is no-show despite Khartoum signing Abraham Accords with Israel​








						2nd judoka pulls out of Olympics in apparent move to avoid facing Israeli
					

Sudan's Mohamed Abdalrasool skips bout with Tohar Butbul, who wins next fight but loses medal chances later; athlete is no-show despite Khartoum signing Abraham Accords with Israel




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF*:   "Settler Colonialism" → are politically motivated "*descriptive words*" assembled in a way to sound official and impressive.  These words are entangled in such a way as to convince you (the reader and audience) that there is some underlying true concept that supports the idea that it is somehow "illegal" or "evil."  It is a technique used to convince people that there is a precise meaning and universally accepted relationship to the nature and role within the framework of international law.  Any "Human Rights" (inalienable or not) which are not codified in law are more related to "ethics and morality."  And in most cases, when the Hostile Arab Palestinians apply "Human Rights" (inalienable or not) which are not codified in law are to impart upon the audience that there is actually some uniformly accepted understanding of exactly what these rights are within the international community (which there is not).  Hence, the need for* the nine core international human rights instruments*.  The Preamble to the* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR) discusses the "recognition of *the inherent dignity and of the equal and inalienable rights *of all members of the human family is the foundation of freedom, justice and peace in the world."  AND, beyond the first paragraph in the Preamble, the term " inalienable rights" is not mentioned.



P F Tinmore said:


> I don't believe that there is a law that specifically addresses setler colonialism. However, settler colonialism is an act of aggression that violates all of the basic inaleinable rights of a people.


*(COMMENT)*

*NOTE*:  _Your assertion here → "settler colonialism" (an undefined term) is a process whereby the territory already _​_subject to the sovereignty of another State (undefined) is being acquired._​
It should be reemphasized that the Israelis have not taken control of even the tiniest sliver of territory that was under the sovereign control of the Arab Palestinians.

*Aggression is the use of armed force by a State against the sovereignty, territorial integrity or political independence of another State*.  [A/RES/29/3314 (1974)]

*IF* you stand by your allegation that "settler colonialism" (specific definition required) "is an act of aggression" (as defined by A/RES/29/3314) *THEN* what are the two states involved?   What state lost what sovereign territory?






_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> *BLUF*:   "Settler Colonialism" → are politically motivated "*descriptive words*" assembled in a way to sound official and impressive.  These words are entangled in such a way as to convince you (the reader and audience) that there is some underlying true concept that supports the idea that it is somehow "illegal" or "evil."  It is a technique used to convince people that there is a precise meaning and universally accepted relationship to the nature and role within the framework of international law.  Any "Human Rights" (inalienable or not) which are not codified in law are more related to "ethics and morality."  And in most cases, when the Hostile Arab Palestinians apply "Human Rights" (inalienable or not) which are not codified in law are to impart upon the audience that there is actually some uniformly accepted understanding of exactly what these rights are within the international community (which there is not).  Hence, the need for* the nine core international human rights instruments*.  The Preamble to the* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR) discusses the "recognition of *the inherent dignity and of the equal and inalienable rights *of all members of the human family is the foundation of freedom, justice and peace in the world."  AND, beyond the first paragraph in the Preamble, the term " inalienable rights" is not mentioned.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *NOTE*: _Your assertion here → "settler colonialism" (an undefined term) is a process whereby the territory already _​_subject to the sovereignty of another State (undefined) is being acquired._​
> It should be reemphasized that the Israelis have not taken control of even the tiniest sliver of territory that was under the sovereign control of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> *Aggression is the use of armed force by a State against the sovereignty, territorial integrity or political independence of another State*.  [A/RES/29/3314 (1974)]
> 
> *IF* you stand by your allegation that "settler colonialism" (specific definition required) "is an act of aggression" (as defined by A/RES/29/3314) *THEN* what are the two states involved?   What state lost what sovereign territory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_


Settler colonialism is well defined in academic circles. It has yet to find its way into international law. However, most of the tenets of settler colonialism are already addressed by international law.

Settler colonialism is inherently aggressive. People do not get colonized voluntarily. It requires military force.
Land theft/conquest violate the right to territorial integrity.
Self determination and sovereignty are violated.
Apartheid is necessary to divide us from them, from the superior and the inferior.
Ethnic cleansing remove the natives to be replaced by colonial settlers.
WCRC: Foucs: Palestine - 6. Is Israel A Settler Colonial State?​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Settler colonialism is well defined in academic circles. It has yet to find its way into international law. However, most of the tenets of settler colonialism are already addressed by international law.
> 
> Settler colonialism is inherently aggressive. People do not get colonized voluntarily. It requires military force.
> Land theft/conquest violate the right to territorial integrity.
> Self determination and sovereignty are violated.
> Apartheid is necessary to divide us from them, from the superior and the inferior.
> Ethnic cleansing remove the natives to be replaced by colonial settlers.
> ​


The history of Islamic war, rapine and conquest.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF:*  Yes, this is a fallback argument.  But is it sound and valid?  No



P F Tinmore said:


> Settler colonialism is well defined in academic circles. It has yet to find its way into international law.


*(COMMENT)*

So, even you have come to the conclusion that the Arab Palestinian complaint is NOT grounded in law.

The arguments are really based on some skewed ethical and moral concepts.  But I submit that ethical and moral concepts can vary between ethnicities and cultures.   

Whether it be the practice of stoning women to death • by ISIS • or a pregnant woman in Pakistan stoned to death by members of her own family, for marrying the man she loved.  This is just as outrageous as a woman stoned to death in a Taliban-controlled area of Afghanistan after eloping with a man.  These acts, seen as barbaric and exceptionally cruel in the West, are perfectly acceptable to be done in the open by Islamic cultures.​
Using the argument that "academics" find ANY practice as acceptable or unacceptable is foolish indeed.  The thoughts from academic circles are teaching exercises and not the basis for the prosecution of a conflict.


P F Tinmore said:


> Settler colonialism is inherently aggressive. People do not get colonized voluntarily. It requires military force.
> Land theft/conquest violate the right to territorial integrity.
> Self determination and sovereignty are violated.
> Apartheid is necessary to divide us from them, from the superior and the inferior.
> Ethnic cleansing remove the natives to be replaced by colonial settlers.


*(COMMENT)*

Responses to the Five Points:

◈    The use of settlers and the act of migrations have been a practice for many thousands of years.  The use of "military force" - whether it be in the Crimea or the South China Sea - never really comes to an end.​​◈    "Territorial Integrity" has to do with sovereign control and NOT ownership of the land.  Conversely, the "theft of land" has nothing to do with sovereign control.​​◈    All peoples have the right to self-determination; Israeli and Arab alike.  You cannot use the"Right of Self-Determination" as a reasoning for a conflict, as the principles of "Self-Determination" can be used by both sides in the conflict.  "Self-Determination" is a concept, NOT law.  Self-Determination is not something you can violate.  On the other hand, sovereignty is a matter of exercising control (key) by an independent and self-governing entity (also key).  If an entity claims sovereignty, then it is saying it is holding independence and the extension of law over a self-governing territory - not controlled by any other entity.​​◈    Apartheid has nothing to do with the Israelis control of its borders and the defense of its sovereign integrity.  You cannot claim that the territorial control of any nation is a matter of "Apartheid."  That is simply foolish and absurd.​​◈    Ethnic Cleansing is a matter of intent.  Israel has more diversity than any of the adjacent Arab League states.​
The attempt to convey the ideas these claims are sound, valid, and rooted in law is a deliberate attempt at deception.






_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Yes, this is a fallback argument.  But is it sound and valid?  No
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, even you have come to the conclusion that the Arab Palestinian complaint is NOT grounded in law.
> 
> The arguments are really based on some skewed ethical and moral concepts.  But I submit that ethical and moral concepts can vary between ethnicities and cultures.
> 
> Whether it be the practice of stoning women to death • by ISIS • or a pregnant woman in Pakistan stoned to death by members of her own family, for marrying the man she loved.  This is just as outrageous as a woman stoned to death in a Taliban-controlled area of Afghanistan after eloping with a man.  These acts, seen as barbaric and exceptionally cruel in the West, are perfectly acceptable to be done in the open by Islamic cultures.​
> Using the argument that "academics" find ANY practice as acceptable or unacceptable is foolish indeed.  The thoughts from academic circles are teaching exercises and not the basis for the prosecution of a conflict.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Responses to the Five Points:
> 
> ◈    The use of settlers and the act of migrations have been a practice for many thousands of years.  The use of "military force" - whether it be in the Crimea or the South China Sea - never really comes to an end.​​◈    "Territorial Integrity" has to do with sovereign control and NOT ownership of the land.  Conversely, the "theft of land" has nothing to do with sovereign control.​​◈    All peoples have the right to self-determination; Israeli and Arab alike.  You cannot use the"Right of Self-Determination" as a reasoning for a conflict, as the principles of "Self-Determination" can be used by both sides in the conflict.  "Self-Determination" is a concept, NOT law.  Self-Determination is not something you can violate.  On the other hand, sovereignty is a matter of exercising control (key) by an independent and self-governing entity (also key).  If an entity claims sovereignty, then it is saying it is holding independence and the extension of law over a self-governing territory - not controlled by any other entity.​​◈    Apartheid has nothing to do with the Israelis control of its borders and the defense of its sovereign integrity.  You cannot claim that the territorial control of any nation is a matter of "Apartheid."  That is simply foolish and absurd.​​◈    Ethnic Cleansing is a matter of intent.  Israel has more diversity than any of the adjacent Arab League states.​
> The attempt to convey the ideas these claims are sound, valid, and rooted in law is a deliberate attempt at deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> _R_


Holy balderdash, Batman! You sure can smokescreen issues.


RoccoR said:


> ◈ "Territorial Integrity" has to do with sovereign control and NOT ownership of the land. Conversely, the "theft of land" has nothing to do with sovereign control.


Palestine is a territory defined by international borders. Territorial integrity means that nobody can encroach on that territory.

BTW, military control does not equal sovereign control.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is a territory defined by international borders.



That's awesome!!

Who do they have border agreements with? 

When were these borders defined? Who defined them?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exiled Iranian judoka Saeid Mollaei dedicated his medal to the State of Israel after winning the silver medal at the 2021 Tokyo Olympics.

"This medal is also dedicated to Israel, and I hope the Israelis are happy with this achievement," Mollaei said upon receiving his medal on Tuesday.

Mollaei made headlines after he ignored Iranian officials’ demands to withdraw from the World Judo Championships in order to avoid competing against an Israeli.

(full article online)









						Exiled Iranian judoka dedicates Olympic medal to Israel
					

Saeid Mollaei, who criticized Iranian practice of not facing Israelis in sports, wins silver medal in Tokyo Olympics.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Holy balderdash, Batman! You sure can smokescreen issues.
> 
> Palestine is a territory defined by international borders. Territorial integrity means that nobody can encroach on that territory.
> 
> BTW, military control does not equal sovereign control.


If territorial integrity means that nobody can encroach on that territory, I'm glad you're willing to condemn in the strongest terms the Pally islamic terrorists violation of Israel's territorial integrity. 

BTW, military control does not equal sovereign control.

Please draft an email noting the above to be forwarded to the UN for their opinion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's awesome!!
> 
> Who do they have border agreements with?
> 
> When were these borders defined? Who defined them?


You really don't want to know but I will post something you won't read anyway.









						Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
					

Introduction This paper addresses the status of the inhabitants of the territory that has become known as ‘Palestine’ and that had been part of the Ottoman Empire since 1516, during the period star...




					journals.openedition.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF*:  And I've seen your "Smoke Screen Diversion many times.



P F Tinmore said:


> Holy balderdash, Batman! You sure can smokescreen issues.
> 
> Palestine is a territory defined by international borders. Territorial integrity means that nobody can encroach on that territory.
> 
> BTW, military control does not equal sovereign control.


*(COMMENT)*

There are no international borders for and nation called Palestine (State of).  

And I agree, Military control or occupation does not equal (≠) sovereign.  But it can be evidence that the Arab Palestinians do not have sovereign control and never have sovereign control.  

In fact, the Arrab Palestinians rejected the establishment of self-governing institutions.

And you cannot use the Treaty of Lausanne as the authority behind the establishment of Palestine.






_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> If territorial integrity means that nobody can encroach on that territory, I'm glad you're willing to condemn in the strongest terms the Pally islamic terrorists violation of Israel's territorial integrity.
> 
> BTW, military control does not equal sovereign control.
> 
> Please draft an email noting the above to be forwarded to the UN for their opinion.


Post a map of Israel that does not have those fake border armistice lines then let's discuss.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> You really don't want to know but I will post something you won't read anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> 
> 
> Introduction This paper addresses the status of the inhabitants of the territory that has become known as ‘Palestine’ and that had been part of the Ottoman Empire since 1516, during the period star...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.openedition.org



_The unilaterally drawn border of Palestine with Trans-Jordan had been thus confirmed.13 On 22 March 1946, after concluding a treaty of alliance with Britain (enforced on 17 June 1946), Trans-Jordan declared its independence as a state.14 And the lengthiest section of Palestine’s border had been settled._

Unilaterally?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> You really don't want to know but I will post something you won't read anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> 
> 
> Introduction This paper addresses the status of the inhabitants of the territory that has become known as ‘Palestine’ and that had been part of the Ottoman Empire since 1516, during the period star...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.openedition.org



Thanks for the link......


_The Treaty of Lausanne, including its nationality rules, remained legally binding and effectively applicable throughout the mandate period until 14 May 1948. For instance, the Bon Voisinage Agreement between Syria and Palestine of 1926, mentioned above, stipulated in Article 10 that the nationality of inhabitants living near Syrian and Lebanese border could be determined, should any conflict arise, in accordance with Articles 30-6 of the Treaty._

What does this mean?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There are no international borders for and nation called Palestine (State of).


Look at the legend. 






			http://www.mideastweb.org/palestine_partition_detail_map1947.jpg


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF*:  By my calculations, you waited 3 months before you asked for this again.

[IMG alt="RoccoR"]https://www.usmessageboard.com/data/avatars/s/25/25033.jpg?1624674647[/IMG]
Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.​RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews. SUBTOPIC: Boundaries ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al, BLUF: Well, I guess that it is a good thing that Customary International Law says that don't need your interpretation of the real ground truth. (COMMENT) Whether or not YOU (and the rest of the Arab...
*RoccoR.   Post #1,356.  Apr 13, 2021. Forum: Israel and Palestine*


*(POSTING as REQUESTED)*









Most Respectfully,
R

_Notes on current recognized boundaries_:

◈ _Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel_ •

◈ _Golan Heights Law_ •

◈ _Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace_ (1979) •

◈ _Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements (Oslo I)_ (1993)

◈ _Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty_ (1994) •

◈ _Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip (Oslo II_) (1995) •

◈ _Letter from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon_ (2000) •

*ARTICLE V •  *_*Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements (1993)*_
TRANSITIONAL PERIOD AND PERMANENT STATUS NEGOTIATIONS
1. The five-year transitional period will begin upon the withdrawal from the Gaza Strip and Jericho area. 

2. Permanent status negotiations will commence as soon as possible, but not later than the beginning of the third year of the interim period, between the Government of Israel and the Palestinian people representatives. 

3. It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest. 

4. The two parties agree that the outcome of the permanent status negotiations should not be prejudiced or preempted by agreements reached for the interim period.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> *BLUF*:  By my calculations, you waited 3 months before you asked for this again.
> 
> [IMG alt="RoccoR"]https://www.usmessageboard.com/data/avatars/s/25/25033.jpg?1624674647[/IMG]
> Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.​RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews. SUBTOPIC: Boundaries ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al, BLUF: Well, I guess that it is a good thing that Customary International Law says that don't need your interpretation of the real ground truth. (COMMENT) Whether or not YOU (and the rest of the Arab...
> *RoccoR.   Post #1,356.  Apr 13, 2021. Forum: Israel and Palestine*
> 
> 
> *(POSTING as REQUESTED)*
> 
> View attachment 517892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> _Notes on current recognized boundaries_:
> 
> ◈ _Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel_ •
> 
> ◈ _Golan Heights Law_ •
> 
> ◈ _Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace_ (1979) •
> 
> ◈ _Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements (Oslo I)_ (1993)
> 
> ◈ _Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty_ (1994) •
> 
> ◈ _Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip (Oslo II_) (1995) •
> 
> ◈ _Letter from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon_ (2000) •
> 
> *ARTICLE V •  *_*Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements (1993)*_
> TRANSITIONAL PERIOD AND PERMANENT STATUS NEGOTIATIONS
> 1. The five-year transitional period will begin upon the withdrawal from the Gaza Strip and Jericho area.
> 
> 2. Permanent status negotiations will commence as soon as possible, but not later than the beginning of the third year of the interim period, between the Government of Israel and the Palestinian people representatives.
> 
> 3. It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.
> 
> 4. The two parties agree that the outcome of the permanent status negotiations should not be prejudiced or preempted by agreements reached for the interim period.


Israel's smoke and mirrors about its borders.









						The hidden documents that reveal the true borders of Israel and Palestine (Updated)
					

Israel gained recognition in 1948 by accepting the UN Partition borders of 1947, but has negated those borders since. But any partition of the land must reflect that division…




					mondoweiss.net
				




This is key.

The words of the Declaration are intended to suggest that the creation of Israel was authorized by the United Nations. This is not correct. The UN does not have authority under its Charter to create or divide states. The Partition Plan was a recommendation only. The Plan envisaged a process, starting at the end of the Mandate, which would lead to the establishment of two states in a series of parallel stages. Because the Plan was rejected by the Arab side, it could not be implemented.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Look at the legend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mideastweb.org/palestine_partition_detail_map1947.jpg



That was an excellent proposal.....what ever happened with it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's smoke and mirrors about its borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hidden documents that reveal the true borders of Israel and Palestine (Updated)
> 
> 
> Israel gained recognition in 1948 by accepting the UN Partition borders of 1947, but has negated those borders since. But any partition of the land must reflect that division…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is key.
> 
> The words of the Declaration are intended to suggest that the creation of Israel was authorized by the United Nations. This is not correct. The UN does not have authority under its Charter to create or divide states. The Partition Plan was a recommendation only. The Plan envisaged a process, starting at the end of the Mandate, which would lead to the establishment of two states in a series of parallel stages. Because the Plan was rejected by the Arab side, it could not be implemented.



The hidden documents that reveal the true borders of Israel and Palestine (Updated)​
True borders? Are the legally recognized borders with Egypt and Jordan somehow false?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The hidden documents that reveal the true borders of Israel and Palestine (Updated)​
> True borders? Are the legally recognized borders with Egypt and Jordan somehow false?


Indeed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Let me see, Tinmore is again dragging an issue to a thread it does not belong.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed.



Why are the legally recognized borders with Egypt and Jordan false?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why are the legally recognized borders with Egypt and Jordan false?


What does it have to do with Boycotting Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why are the legally recognized borders with Egypt and Jordan false?


Who has the authority to negotiate Palestine's borders?


----------



## Sixties Fan

A representative of the International Olympic Committee said Tuesday that it is “monitoring” reports that two judokas forfeited their matches rather than face an Israeli opponent, and vowed to “take all necessary measures” against the athletes.

Sudan’s Mohamed Abdalrasool failed to appear at his slated competition against Israeli judoka Tohar Butbul in the men’s 73-kg division on Monday, without providing a reason. On Saturday, Algerian judoka Fethi Nourine pulled out of the contest to avoid facing Butbul, citing his support for the Palestinian cause.

“Obviously the IOC is always concerned in these cases and is monitoring it very closely,” International Olympic Committee director of solidarity James Macleod told a media briefing in Tokyo on Tuesday. “Clearly if there are flagrant abuses of the Olympic charter, the IOC will take all necessary measures in that respect.”

(full article online)









						International Olympic Committee ‘concerned’ by forfeits to avoid Israeli judoka
					

IOC director of solidarity James Macleod says committee 'will adopt a strict position' on violations of the Olympic charter




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Who has the authority to negotiate Palestine's borders?



Imaginary country, so imaginary authorities.

Unlike Israel, which has real borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Imaginary country, so imaginary authorities.
> 
> Unlike Israel, which has real borders.


So, who is negotiating borders now?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Imaginary country, so imaginary authorities.
> 
> Unlike Israel, which has real borders.


Todd, could you start a thread on the borders between Israel and its neighbors, please.  Thanks.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Who has the authority to negotiate Palestine's borders?



International law vests that with the Jewish Nation.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF*: You are under the impression that the intent of the Allied Powers in 1920 would NOT be interpreted the same way as 100 years late.

"The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory, to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the* declaration**

* originally made on November 8, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country."​


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's smoke and mirrors about its borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hidden documents that reveal the true borders of Israel and Palestine (Updated)
> 
> 
> Israel gained recognition in 1948 by accepting the UN Partition borders of 1947, but has negated those borders since. But any partition of the land must reflect that division…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is key.
> 
> The words of the Declaration are intended to suggest that the creation of Israel was authorized by the United Nations. This is not correct. The UN does not have authority under its Charter to create or divide states. The Partition Plan was a recommendation only. The Plan envisaged a process, starting at the end of the Mandate, which would lead to the establishment of two states in a series of parallel stages. Because the Plan was rejected by the Arab side, it could not be implemented.


*(TRANSFER OF INTENT INTO ACTION THROUGH THE MANDATE)*

The Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them; and

Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country;

*(COMMENT)*

The Mandatory Power (UK) did not consider that any decision had declared the permanent boundary for any self-governing and independent state within the territory except that of Transjordan (1946 Treaty).  And this was made clear in the Memorandum written in 1948 on the meaning of the termination of the Mandate:

After the 15th May, 1948, Palestine will continue to be a legal entity but it will still not be a sovereign state because it will not be immediately self-governing. The authority responsible for its administration will, however, have changed.​
No matter what decision document you may be interpreting that was written, the UK (the last of the Great War Principle Allied Powers) set the conditions for the remainder of the territory under the Mandate, will not be immediately self-governing.  SO!  No matter what you might bring up prior to the termination, at the end of the termination (15 MAY 1948), → there was No Such State as Palestine.

On the termination, the State of Israel was created under the authority of "Self-Determination" and began to administer its territorial integrity.  The Arab Population did not take any such measure.  In fact, the Arab Palestinians made it abundantly clear that they would NOT cooperate with the UN Palestine Commission.  "The following telegraphic response was received by the Secretary-General on 19 January 1948:

“ARAB HIGHER COMMITTEE IS DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM. FOR THESE REASONS IT IS UNABLE ACCEPT INVITATION”
As a result, the Commission helped the "National Council for the Jewish State" to establish self-governing institutions within the territory formally under the mandate.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> International law vests that with the Jewish Nation.


Link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Settler colonialism is well defined in academic circles. It has yet to find its way into international law. However, most of the tenets of settler colonialism are already addressed by international law.
> 
> Settler colonialism is inherently aggressive. People do not get colonized voluntarily. It requires military force.
> Land theft/conquest violate the right to territorial integrity.
> Self determination and sovereignty are violated.
> Apartheid is necessary to divide us from them, from the superior and the inferior.
> Ethnic cleansing remove the natives to be replaced by colonial settlers.
> WCRC: Foucs: Palestine - 6. Is Israel A Settler Colonial State?​



In other words, you even admit that the need to change definitions to apply selectively,
is to compensate for lack of legal ground alone for the accusations to have standing.

And even with all that, you still resort to infantile manipulation in echo chambers,
because you believe the facts are on your side?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> *BLUF*: You are under the impression that the intent of the Allied Powers in 1920 would NOT be interpreted the same way as 100 years late.
> 
> "The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory, to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the* declaration**
> 
> * originally made on November 8, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country."​
> 
> *(TRANSFER OF INTENT INTO ACTION THROUGH THE MANDATE)*
> 
> The Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them; and
> 
> Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country;
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Mandatory Power (UK) did not consider that any decision had declared the permanent boundary for any self-governing and independent state within the territory except that of Transjordan (1946 Treaty).  And this was made clear in the Memorandum written in 1948 on the meaning of the termination of the Mandate:
> 
> After the 15th May, 1948, Palestine will continue to be a legal entity but it will still not be a sovereign state because it will not be immediately self-governing. The authority responsible for its administration will, however, have changed.​
> No matter what decision document you may be interpreting that was written, the UK (the last of the Great War Principle Allied Powers) set the conditions for the remainder of the territory under the Mandate, will not be immediately self-governing.  SO!  No matter what you might bring up prior to the termination, at the end of the termination (15 MAY 1948), → there was No Such State as Palestine.
> 
> On the termination, the State of Israel was created under the authority of "Self-Determination" and began to administer its territorial integrity.  The Arab Population did not take any such measure.  In fact, the Arab Palestinians made it abundantly clear that they would NOT cooperate with the UN Palestine Commission.  "The following telegraphic response was received by the Secretary-General on 19 January 1948:
> 
> “ARAB HIGHER COMMITTEE IS DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM. FOR THESE REASONS IT IS UNABLE ACCEPT INVITATION”
> As a result, the Commission helped the "National Council for the Jewish State" to establish self-governing institutions within the territory formally under the mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


How did the Mandate translate the homeland for the Jews

It wasn't a transfer of land. The Mandate had no land.

It wasn't a transfer of sovereignty. The Mandate had no sovereignty.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

BLUF: It really does matter anymore as to how the Powers interpreted the National Home.  But in the A/RES/181 (II), it outlines the Jewish State.  And that might have survived had the Arab League NOT jumped across the borders.



P F Tinmore said:


> How did the Mandate translate the homeland for the Jews
> 
> It wasn't a transfer of land. The Mandate had no land.
> 
> It wasn't a transfer of sovereignty. The Mandate had no sovereignty.



*(COMMENT)*

No one said anything about a transfer of Sovereignty.  Sovereignty is a matter of "Self-Determination" and the establishment of "Territorial Integrity."  TODAY that has evolved to be the current international recognized agreements:

◈ _Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel_ •​​◈ _Golan Heights Law_ •​​◈ _Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace_ (1979) •​​◈ _Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements (Oslo I)_ (1993)​​◈ _Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty_ (1994) •​​◈ _Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip (Oslo II_) (1995).​​◈ _Letter from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon_ (2000) •​
I recommend you look at what is applicable TODAY.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> How did the Mandate translate the homeland for the Jews
> 
> It wasn't a transfer of land. The Mandate had no land.
> 
> It wasn't a transfer of sovereignty. The Mandate had no sovereignty.



The letter of the law defines it re-constitution.
The Mandate was set on the basis of international law
that recognizes and vests all the above with the Jewish Nation.

Would you also claim that Indian sovereignty can't be transferred 
to the land where your ass is parked, because you don't recognize the American authority?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?



_The mandates for Mesopotamia, Syria and Palestine were assigned by the Supreme Court of the League of Nations at its San Remo meeting in April 1920*.* Negotiations between Great Britain and the United States with regard to the Palestine mandate were successfully concluded in May 1922, and approved by the Council of the League of Nations in July 1922. The mandates for Palestine and Syria came into force simultaneously on September 29, 1922. In this document, the League of Nations recognized the "historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine" and the "grounds for *reconstituting* their national home in that country."



			https://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/guide/pages/the%20mandate%20for%20palestine.aspx
		

_
That's why any change of authority in the land
is legal function of Israeli sovereign choice alone.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> _The mandates for Mesopotamia, Syria and Palestine were assigned by the Supreme Court of the League of Nations at its San Remo meeting in April 1920*.* Negotiations between Great Britain and the United States with regard to the Palestine mandate were successfully concluded in May 1922, and approved by the Council of the League of Nations in July 1922. The mandates for Palestine and Syria came into force simultaneously on September 29, 1922. In this document, the League of Nations recognized the "historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine" and the "grounds for *reconstituting* their national home in that country."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/guide/pages/the%20mandate%20for%20palestine.aspx
> 
> 
> _
> That's why any change of authority in the land
> is legal function of Israeli sovereign choice alone.


Britain's version of a national home was different from the Zionist's. Britain was charged to create an independent state. Nothing was created but violence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Imaginary country, so imaginary authorities.
> 
> Unlike Israel, which has real borders.


Duck.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Britain's version of a national home was different from the Zionist's. Britain was charged to create an independent state. Nothing was created was violence.



That's the letter of the law, there's simply no other version.
Arab violence against local Jews was not the result,
but exactly the initial cause of Zionism.

So the main question remains,
does the law mention anyone else
in reference to national sovereignty?

(And now you start the usual Jihadi duck dance...)


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Don't BDS-holes claim they're "for Jewish values"?


----------



## rylah

Algerian suspended from world judo for refusal to face Israeli at Olympics
					

International judo federation withdraws Fethi Nourine's accreditation after he pulls out of contest, says his actions are 'in total opposition to our philosophy'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
※→ rylah, (P F Tinmore), _et al_,

*BLUF*:   In the case of Israel and Jordan, national sovereignty was the outcome of the "Will of the People" _(Self-Determination)_.  It was not transferred from anywhere.  The claim of sovereignty evaporater when the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic "renounces all rights and title."

There was nothing even remotely similar relative to the Arab Palestinians.  The All Palestine Government (APG) did not meet the criteria behind the Montevideo Convention (1933).  The APG was disbanded by its parent government in 1959.



rylah said:


> That's the letter of the law, there's simply no other version.
> Arab violence against local Jews was not the result,
> but exactly the initial cause of Zionism.
> 
> So the main question remains,
> does the law mention anyone else
> in reference to national sovereignty?


*(COMMENT)*

On 15 May 1923 HM's Government formally recognized Emir Abdullah as the Head of the Emirate of Transjordan.  The Mandate over Transjordan ended in March 1946 with the installation of the Anglo-Transjordanian Treaty _(granting full independence)_.  In 25 May 1946 the Transjordanian Parliament proclaimed Abdullah King _(sovereignty made through self-determination by the people)_.

Something very similar happened with Israel.  At the end of the day _(15 May 1948)_, sovereignty for the Jewish State (Israel) was proclaimed by the National Council for the Jewish State _(essentially the body acting as a Parliament of the people for the Provisional Government)_.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Something very similar happened with Israel. At the end of the day _(15 May 1948)_, sovereignty for the Jewish State (Israel) was proclaimed by the National Council for the Jewish State _(essentially the body acting as a Parliament of the people for the Provisional Government)_.


The problen is that Israel declared its state inside Palestine's international borders.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The problen is that Israel declared its state inside Palestine's international borders.



How is that a problem?


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
> ※→ rylah, (P F Tinmore), _et al_,
> 
> *BLUF*:   In the case of Israel and Jordan, national sovereignty was the outcome of the "Will of the People" _(Self-Determination)_.  It was not transferred from anywhere.  The claim of sovereignty evaporater when the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic "renounces all rights and title."
> 
> There was nothing even remotely similar relative to the Arab Palestinians.  The All Palestine Government (APG) did not meet the criteria behind the Montevideo Convention (1933).  The APG was disbanded by its parent government in 1959.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On 15 May 1923 HM's Government formally recognized Emir Abdullah as the Head of the Emirate of Transjordan.  The Mandate over Transjordan ended in March 1946 with the installation of the Anglo-Transjordanian Treaty _(granting full independence)_.  In 25 May 1946 the Transjordanian Parliament proclaimed Abdullah King _(sovereignty made through self-determination by the people)_.
> 
> Something very similar happened with Israel.  At the end of the day _(15 May 1948)_, sovereignty for the Jewish State (Israel) was proclaimed by the National Council for the Jewish State _(essentially the body acting as a Parliament of the people for the Provisional Government)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


In the case of TransJordan,
the Mandatory violates articles 5 and 27 of the Mandate.
International law vested national sovereignty solely with the Jewish Nation.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonialism and Aggression
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

BLUF:  Treaties can only be between "state" parties



P F Tinmore said:


> Who has the authority to negotiate Palestine's borders?


*(COMMENT)*

The Israeli-Egyptian/Jordanian Treaties were made between those States.  This was done without objection by the Arab Palestinians - the treaties concluded without prejudice to the Arab Palestinian People.

Q:  Who has the authority to negotiate Palestine's borders?​A:  The legitimate State of Palestine, if there was such a thing.​
Follow-on Questions:
Q:  Who represents the Arab Palestinian Government?​Q:  Does the Basic Law of Palestine establish legitimacy?​
There is a government in Ramallah and a Government in Gaza...

Q:  How does that work?​Q:  The Presidential Term for President Abbas ended in (I think) in 2011 by the Basic Law.  What is the status of President Abbas during the period between the end of term, and today?​Q:  Is any agreement signed by the Abbas (Ramallah) Government since 2011 still valid?  Did the signature of Mahmoud Abbas carry and legitimacy since 2011?​





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You really don't want to know but I will post something you won't read anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
> 
> 
> Introduction This paper addresses the status of the inhabitants of the territory that has become known as ‘Palestine’ and that had been part of the Ottoman Empire since 1516, during the period star...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.openedition.org


Oh, gawd. Not that silly cut and paste nonsense again.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: What or Where is the "Palestine" Mentioned?
※→  P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF*: Your Statement is Ambiguous...  I hope my response clarifies this for you.  I hope it is not too complicated.



P F Tinmore said:


> The problen is that Israel declared its state inside Palestine's international borders.


*(COMMENT)*

Remember:

◈    Between 1922 and 1948, Palestine was the territory to which the Mandate applied, within such boundaries which were established by the Principal Allied Powers.​
◈    In 15 May 1948, "Palestine" was a legal entity, not a politically independent or self-governing territory.  It was a territory under UN Trusteeship per Article 77a, UN Charter → territories formerly held under the mandate.​​Israel DID NOT declare independence within some misunderstood meaning of "Palestine" - but rather within a portion of the Trusteeship.   Israel did so without objection from the Trusteeship and with the concurrence of the UN Palestine Commission.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Treaties can only be between "state" parties


Do you mean like the trade agreement between the US and Palestine in 1932?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Q: The Presidential Term for President Abbas ended in (I think) in 2011 by


His term expired in January of 2009. However, he left the government in June of 2007.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Israel DID NOT declare independence within some misunderstood meaning of "Palestine" - but rather within a portion of the Trusteeship.


Where is that document?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Treaties can only be between "state" parties


Palestine was created as a state in 1924. As far as I can tell, it still is.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: What or Where is the "Palestine" Mentioned?
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF*:  You have yet learned how to connect the dots.



P F Tinmore said:


> His term expired in January of 2009. However, he left the government in June of 2007.


*(COMMENT)*

Now I am confused.  Who is the Mahmoud Abbas running around and calling himself the President of the State of Palestine?

How long has Abbas been president?​He has been president since January 2005 - so has been at the helm of the country for 13 years.​​He was only due to serve a four year term, but has continued as leader for more than a decade.​​On 16 December 2009, the leadership of the Palestinian Central Council announced an indefinite extension of Abbas's term as president.​​In 2016 he was formally re-elected as the leader of the party.​


			
				RoccoR said:
			
		

> Israel DID NOT declare independence within some misunderstood meaning of "Palestine" - but rather within a portion of the Trusteeship.





P F Tinmore said:


> Where is that document?
> 
> Link?


*(COMMENT)*

There is no transfer document.  It was a function of the Charter.  How many times have I said this.
​


P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was created as a state in 1924. As far as I can tell, it still is.


*(COMMENT)*

Simply untrue.  And you know it to be untrue.  Nowhere within the Treaty of Lausanne is Palestine even mentioned.  In Part I, Section I Territorial Clauses, would be covered under Article 3.


*A N D*​http://palestineun.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/012-UN-Memo-regarding-67-19.pdf



P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean like the trade agreement between the US and Palestine in 1932?


*(COMMENT)*
*Article 12 - Mandate for Palestine*​
The Mandatory shall be entrusted with the control of the foreign relations of Palestine and the right to issue exequaturs to consuls appointed by foreign Powers. He shall also be entitled to afford diplomatic and consular protection to citizens of Palestine when outside its territorial limit.
Paragraph 22 - The First Attempt to Create Self-Governing Institutions, 1922-23.
* Political History of Palestine under British Administration*
*A/AC.14/8   2 October 1947*​In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.

*(Ω)*

It is my opinion that you lose credibility each time it appears as if you are being intentionally deceptive.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was created as a state in 1924. As far as I can tell, it still is.


Your "Treaty of Lausanne inventing the country of Pal'istan" conspiracy theory is a total hoot. 

That you can't identify where the Treaty of Lausanne contains language that invents such a place makes such a claim rather buffoonish.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: What or Where is the "Palestine" Mentioned?
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> *BLUF*:  You have yet learned how to connect the dots.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Now I am confused.  Who is the Mahmoud Abbas running around and calling himself the President of the State of Palestine?
> 
> How long has Abbas been president?​He has been president since January 2005 - so has been at the helm of the country for 13 years.​​He was only due to serve a four year term, but has continued as leader for more than a decade.​​On 16 December 2009, the leadership of the Palestinian Central Council announced an indefinite extension of Abbas's term as president.​​In 2016 he was formally re-elected as the leader of the party.​
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no transfer document.  It was a function of the Charter.  How many times have I said this.
> View attachment 518284​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Simply untrue.  And you know it to be untrue.  Nowhere within the Treaty of Lausanne is Palestine even mentioned.  In Part I, Section I Territorial Clauses, would be covered under Article 3.
> 
> View attachment 518287
> *A N D*​http://palestineun.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/012-UN-Memo-regarding-67-19.pdf
> View attachment 518288
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> *Article 12 - Mandate for Palestine*​
> The Mandatory shall be entrusted with the control of the foreign relations of Palestine and the right to issue exequaturs to consuls appointed by foreign Powers. He shall also be entitled to afford diplomatic and consular protection to citizens of Palestine when outside its territorial limit.
> Paragraph 22 - The First Attempt to Create Self-Governing Institutions, 1922-23.
> * Political History of Palestine under British Administration*
> *A/AC.14/8   2 October 1947*​In practice it proved impossible even to initiate this policy of gradual constitutional development. From 1922 until the present day, the High Commissioner has governed Palestine with the aid of Councils consisting exclusively of British officials.
> 
> *(Ω)*
> 
> It is my opinion that you lose credibility each time it appears as if you are being intentionally deceptive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


 P F Tinmore said: 

Palestine was created as a state in 1924. As far as I can tell, it still is.   

What is incorrect about my statement?

No data dump please.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The first commercial flight from Israel arrived in Morocco this week.

Zubair Bouhout, a Moroccan tourism expert, said that Morocco was gearing up to provide kosher food for the Israeli tourists. They are creating itineraries that will highlight sites of Jewish interest, like shrines and Jewish neighborhoods. 

"In general, Israeli tourists have already begun to revive the demand for the destinations of Marrakech and Essaouira in increasing numbers," he said.

Of the 50,000 visitors from Israel expected this year, he thinks 38,000 will fly on Israeli airlines and 12,000 on Royal Air Maroc.

Next year, officials hope to see the number of Israelis visiting to increase to 200,000.










						Morocco looking forward to Israeli tourist boom
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *Political History of Palestine under British Administration*
> *A/AC.14/8 2 October 1947*


Even with all this, Britain could not admit that it was fucking up.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *Political History of Palestine under British Administration*
> *A/AC.14/8 2 October 1947*





> “The Peace Conference should not shut its eyes to the fact that the anti-Zionist feeling in Palestine and Syria is intense and not lightly to be flouted.  No British officer, consulted by the commissioners, believed that the Zionist programme could be carried out *except by forces of arms.”*



WOW, that is some heavy duty administrative assistance and advice in the best interest of the inhabitants!


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Now I am confused. Who is the Mahmoud Abbas running around and calling himself the President of the State of Palestine?


Let me confuse you more.


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> His term expired in January of 2009. However, he left the government in June of 2007.


In June of 2007, Abbas dismissed the government, padlocked the parliament, and left the Palestinian Authority.

Now, Abbas had the authority to dismiss the government and appoint a new one. However, the old government stays in office until a new one is approved by the parliament.

This has never happened.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: What or Where is the "Palestine" Mentioned?
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

BLUF:  It is simply a fails statement.



P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> Palestine was created as a state in 1924. As far as I can tell, it still is.
> 
> What is incorrect about my statement?
> 
> No data dump please.


*(COMMENT)*

Simply untrue. And you know it to be untrue. Nowhere within the Treaty of Lausanne is Palestine even mentioned. In Part I, Section I Territorial Clauses, is where it would be covered • under Article 3.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

With the passage of this resolution, the UCC’s General Synod has revealed itself to be a bystander to anti-Jewish violence in the Holy Land, and a promoter of a dishonest narrative that justifies violence against Jews in the rest of the world.

The resolution speaks in vague terms about the evils of “supersessionism” and antisemitism, but does not acknowledge the role these ideologies play in fomenting hostility toward Jews and Israel in Muslim-majority environments in the Middle East — nor the UCC’s own role in fomenting this hatred.

The UCC resolution– the latest in a long list of antisemitic attacks — portrays the Jewish state as a singular source of sin and suffering in the Holy Land, recapitulating many of the messages Christians have offered about the Jewish people and their institutions over the past 2,000 years, even as the faith attempts to distance itself from this history.

“At a time when Jews are being physically attacked worldwide for their solidarity with Israel, suffering violence that clearly crosses the line from criticism of Israeli policies into blatant antisemitism, one could rightfully expect an American Christian church to be more guarded in its judgments,” said Rabbi Noam Marans, Director of Interreligious and Intergroup Relations for the American Jewish Committee.

“Where in this resolution for a ‘just peace’ is there any mention of Israel’s relentless pursuit of peace for 73 years?,” Marans asked.

Two things need to happen in response to the passage of the resolution. First, it’s time to convene a Beit Din to render a judgement on the UCC’s decades-long war against the Jews and their state.

Second, it’s time for rank-and-file Jews to reach out to local UCC churches and tell them that while the resolution was passed without any real input from the laity in the denomination, the people in the pews are ultimately responsible for the lies broadcast by their leaders in Cleveland and affirmed by the General Synod.

The Beit Din could and should declare that the UCC has repeatedly violated the prohibition against “talebearing” and against standing idly by when one’s neighbor is threatened. These prohibitions are articulated in Leviticus 19:6.

The UCC has also violated the prohibition against bearing false witness, as delineated in Exodus 20:13.

In sum, the UCC engages in talebearing by retailing and repeating lies and propaganda produced by Israel’s enemies; it bears false witness by omitting crucial information about the Arab-Israeli conflict in its so-called peacemaking resolutions; and it stands idly by the blood of its neighbor by refusing to condemn Palestinian terrorism and the lies used to justify it.

(full article online)









						Time to Put the United Church of Christ on Trial for Antisemitism
					

Palestinians walk at the compound that houses Al-Aqsa Mosque, known to Muslims as Noble Sanctuary and to Jews as Temple …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: What or Where is the "Palestine" Mentioned?
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> BLUF:  It is simply a fails statement.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Simply untrue. And you know it to be untrue. Nowhere within the Treaty of Lausanne is Palestine even mentioned. In Part I, Section I Territorial Clauses, is where it would be covered • under Article 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Neither were any of the other new states in the area.

I don't see your point.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany is the latest country to announce that it will not attend an upcoming U.N. event that marks the 20th anniversary of the World Conference on Racism in Durban, called Durban IV.

The country’s withdrawal from the conference, which is scheduled for September in New York, was reported by the German-language publication Welt am Sonntag and confirmed by a German diplomatic source, according to i24News on Sunday. Germany’s Federal Foreign Office reportedly gave no reason for the decision.

Nine other countries—the United States, Canada, Australia, the United Kingdom, Hungary, Austria, Netherlands, the Czech Republic and Israel—have already announced that they will not be attending the conference. France is expected not to attend though no official statement has been released yet, reported i24News.

(full article online)





__





						United Nations ‘Festival of Jew-Hate’ Boycotted by Germany | United with Israel
					

Nine other countries announced that they will not be attending the anti-Israel UN conference.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Neither were any of the other new states in the area.
> 
> I don't see your point.


Ahhh. The "new states" conspiracy theory and "the Treaty of Lausanne invented the country of Pal'istan" conspiracy theory. 

Rather buffoonish claims as you can't identify any of the "new states" you claim were created and where the Treaty of Lausanne never created any country called Pal'istan.

Yours are rather delusional claims.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Nation Building
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF:* As stated in *Posting #8540*,  nations are created by the "Will of the People" _(Self-Determination) _in general.  Almost nothing is absolute in the venue of Human Development.



P F Tinmore said:


> Neither were any of the other new states in the area.
> 
> I don't see your point.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, you will notice that there are several states mentioned in the Territorial Section.  However, the Treaty gave the Allied Powers a lot of leeway_ (after all, they wrote the Treaty by-and-large)_.

The Arab Palestinians, except for Emir Faisal's staff, did not put forth the same level of effort towards working with the British Administration as did the Jewish Agency.  Nor did the Arab Palestinians rally their constituency like the National Council for the Jewish State did to help establish self-governance.

Even to this day, the general posture of the Arab Palestinian is the image of the "Political Beggar" _(totally dependent on donor contributions)_.  The Arab Palestinians do not have the capacity for independence and self-governance in the same way that any of the adjacent Arab League States do.  And the Arab Palestinians really do not have a mechanism speaking in a positive vein through the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among State.

The Arab Palestinians _(no matter how you divide the rival factions)_ essentially hold "Peace" as hostage for a continuation in donor contributions _(Payment for the Hostage)_.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians do not have the capacity for independence and self-governance in the same way that any of the adjacent Arab League States do.


Indeed, a hundred years of belligerent, military occupation will do that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, a hundred years of belligerent, military occupation will do that.


You know very well that it is not what is meant by that sentence.

They have billions coming in.  ANY people on the planet would have built a working government and country with that money but to Hamas and the PA, they would lose their salaries and wealth.

Peace cannot happen because money is more important than making the lives of their populations a good one, with health care, education, etc.

Israel is the one which offers Palestinians good jobs and good education, good health care as well.  Not their "I want to make a lot of money for my clan" leaders.

Griffters, nothing but grifters abusing millions of Muslims and Christians under their governments, in order to keep their wealthy lifestyle going on.  

Which is why the Palestinians have been trying to boycott and change their governments lately. 

You know all of that.  But want to make believe that the Palestinians are "upset" because of being "occupied", when they have never been occupied by Israel.

Odd how the Arabs did not get upset with Egypt and Jordan and did not boycott them from 1948 to 1967.

That has always been odd to normal people.  But not to you.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> ANY people on the planet would have built a working government and country with that money


Do you mean build their economy like this?

This is what the Palestinian economy looks like​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean build their economy like this?
> 
> This is what the Palestinian economy looks like​


That's an image which speaks volumes about an Islamic terrorist enclave that despite receiving billions of dollars in welfare money has failed to provide even basic services to the population. Decades of fraud and mismanagement and you cheer on these retrograde slugs.

Hamas is the second richest islamic terrorist franchise for a reason. Who needs working plumbing when a Koran, volatile fluids and balloons are all a Pally needs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> That's an image which speaks volumes about an Islamic terrorist enclave that despite receiving billions of dollars in welfare money has failed to provide even basic services to the population. Decades of fraud and mismanagement and you cheer on these retrograde slugs.
> 
> Hamas is the second richest islamic terrorist franchise for a reason. Who needs working plumbing when a Koran, volatile fluids and balloons are all a Pally needs.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


So, I'll take it you don't disagree that the Pallys have been utter failures at building a working civil society. Wallowing in excrement suggests nothing to you about an otherwise obvious disconnect between billions of welfare dollars in Hamas / Fatah bank accounts and people not having working plumbing?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  Primary Arguments and Claims
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF:* Noura Erakat presents herself as a political expert on the motivations of the Israelis, a military expert on the motives and intent of commanders, and  a human rights expert on the hardships the borders present to the Gazans.  She wants to suggest that the Rule of Law is important, but the advocate a disregard for the American and European Union designation of Terrorist organizations.



P F Tinmore said:


> Noura Erakat 2014 (8 years ago)


*(COMMENT)*

Professor Erakat is an American born political activist that supplements her income by openly advocating for the extension of political, economic, financial and humanitarian rights and privileges for organizations like the Islamic Resistance Movement, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine organization that are nothing less then activities of carried out by Hostile Arab Palestinians.

Professor Erakat has every right to plead the Hostile Arab Palestinian case.  But remember, each of the incursions she made a complaint about was in response to a hostile act by the Arab Palestinians rocket attacks.  During the period Between 10-18 May 2021, ≈ 3,440 rockets were fired toward Sderot, Ashkelon, Ashdod, Jerusalem and the outlying areas.  Just imagine what the United States would do if Mexico fired that many rockets into the US.

The question you have to ask yourself is, what would be the response of a reasonable man be to such events on a continuous basis?

The Professor (with a Law Degree) openly mentions that "terrorism" is not a listed crime under the Rome Statutes used by the International Criminal Court.  But, all (every single) elements of the common definition of terrorism is covered under criminal law.



			
				Article 68 Fourth Geneva Convention said:
			
		

> Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed. Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offences, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66 [ Link ] of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.
> The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Articles 64 [ Link ] and 65 [ Link ] may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
> The death penalty may not be pronounced against a protected person unless the attention of the court has been particularly called to the fact that since the accused is not a national of the Occupying Power, he is not bound to it by any duty of allegiance.
> In any case, the death penalty may not be pronounced against a protected person who was under eighteen years of age at the time of the offence.
> 
> SOURCE: * PENAL LEGISLATION. V. PENALTIES. DEATH PENALTY* • Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.





			
				List of Customary Rules of International Humanitarian Law said:
			
		

> Rule 11. Indiscriminate attacks are prohibited. [IAC/NIAC]
> Rule 12. Indiscriminate attacks are those:
> (a) which are not directed at a specific military objective;​(b) which employ a method or means of combat which cannot be directed at a specific military objective; or​(c) which employ a method or means of combat the effects of which cannot be limited as required by international humanitarian law; and consequently, in each such case, are of a nature to strike military​​Rule 23. Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, avoid locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.
> Rule 24. Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of military objectives.
> 
> Rule 96. The taking of hostages is prohibited.
> Rule 97. The use of human shields is prohibited.
> SOURCE:  Annex. *List of Customary Rules of International Humanitarian Law*



Don't let the intentional misdirection, by an attorney, convince you that the actions are not covered by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  It is not unusual that the advocates that support designated terrorist organizations and supporting criminal behaviors are somehow made to seem otherwise legitimate or legal.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Just imagine what the United States would do if Mexico fired that many rockets into the US.


The US is not occupying Mexico.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> She wants to suggest that the Rule of Law is important, but the advocate a disregard for the American and European Union designation of Terrorist organizations.


There is no law. That is just name calling


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It is not unusual that the advocates that support designated terrorist organizations


State terrorism is a much bigger problem than Palestinian terrorism.,


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The US is not occupying Mexico.


False premise. Mexico is a nation that maintains sovereign control over its territory.

What sovereign territory is controlled by either of the Pally terrorist franchises?

link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> State terrorism is a much bigger problem than Palestinian terrorism.,


Problem for for who?

link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Primary Arguments and Claims
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF*:  Don't be foolish.  



P F Tinmore said:


> The US is not occupying Mexico.


*(COMMENT)*

YES>>>.  Israel is NOT occupying Gaza.    As far as the West Bank is concerned, Israel DID NOT occupy Palestinian territory, it occupied Jordanian territory.

Arab Palestinians make these false claims all the time.  But they never actually give any details to the alleged crime.



P F Tinmore said:


> There is no law. That is just name calling


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not a lawyer.  This is a criticism of a lawyer who, in my opinion, does a disservice to her profession.  And anyone who repeats this nonsense that it is just "name-calling" is advocating for the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters operating around the world.  They conduct "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public.

There are laws in most industrialized nations that cover these notions.  But then there are legal frameworks that bag them altogether.  Since 1963, the international community has elaborated 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.  Other external Examples are:



			
				EXCERPT: Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
			
		

> *terrorism*    Terrorism as a phenomenon has a considerable history, but early terrorism was mainly internal and thereby readily subject to national criminal jurisdiction. For the origins and history of terrorism, see Laquer, A History of Terrorism (rev. ed. 2001 ); Laquer, •••
> Each of the terrorism conventions instead merely identified the specific proscribed acts for its purposes.  However, the International Convention for the Suppression of Financing of Terrorism of 9 December 1999 (U.N. Doc. A/RES/54/109 Annex)
> *SOURCE*:  Parry & Grant encyclopaedic dictionary of international law / John P. Grant and J. Craig Barker. -- 3rd ed.
> Copyright  ˝ 2009" Published by Oxford University Press, Inc. 198 Madison Avenue, New York, New York 10016
> pp 599-600



*Convention for the Prevention and Punishment of Terrorism (1938)*




Article 1 • European Council •  *Council Framework Decision of 13 June 2002 on combating terrorism* 
_Official Journal L 164 , 22/06/2002 P. 0003 - 0007_

Terrorist offences and fundamental rights and principles

1. Each Member State shall take the necessary measures to ensure that the intentional acts referred to below in points (a) to (i), as defined as offences under national law, which, given their nature or context, may seriously damage a country or an international organisation where committed with the aim of:

- seriously intimidating a population, or​​- unduly compelling a Government or international organisation to perform or abstain from performing any act, or​​- seriously destabilising or destroying the fundamental political, constitutional, economic or social structures of a country or an international organisation, shall be deemed to be terrorist offences:​
(a) attacks upon a person's life which may cause death;​​(b) attacks upon the physical integrity of a person;​​(c) kidnapping or hostage taking;​​(d) causing extensive destruction to a Government or public facility, a transport system, an infrastructure facility, including an information system, a fixed platform located on the continental shelf, a public place or private property likely to endanger human life or result in major economic loss;​​(e) seizure of aircraft, ships or other means of public or goods transport;​​(f) manufacture, possession, acquisition, transport, supply or use of weapons, explosives or of nuclear, biological or chemical weapons, as well as research into, and development of, biological and chemical weapons;​​(g) release of dangerous substances, or causing fires, floods or explosions the effect of which is to endanger human life;​​(h) interfering with or disrupting the supply of water, power or any other fundamental natural resource the effect of which is to endanger human life;​​(i) threatening to commit any of the acts listed in (a) to (h).​
The advocates that defend terrorism use this claim that there is "NO LAW" --- just as a Red Herring (logical fallacy).
Red herring  -- An attempt to divert attention from the crux of an argument by the introduction of anecdote, irrelevant detail, subsidiary facts, tangential references, and the like.​
I cannot name a bonafide nation that does not have laws against murder/attempted murder, arson, bombings, etc.  "Terrorism" is a name that defines a basket in which crimes are committed as a tool for coercion.   To make an argument "There is no law. That is just name calling" is a childish notion in and by itself.  Such a claim does not even pass the smell test.



P F Tinmore said:


> State terrorism is a much bigger problem than Palestinian terrorism.,


*(COMMENT)*

Again, this is another "Red Herring" to intentionally mislead the reader.  To accuse Israel of acts or operations conducted against any entity that violates Customary and International Humanitarian Law through acts directed at Israel and its citizenry is not intellectually sound or valid.    The actions of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad, and any number of other Palestinian terrorist groups, are quasi-Government sponsored.  I say quasi-Government because both the Gaza Government and the Ramallah Government have payroll connections to terrorists _(they even have benefit packages for them)_.  None of this would be possible without the impact of donor contributions.  THEN, there are the shadowy connections the Gaza Strip and West Bank Arab Palestinians have with external associates like Hezbollah and the Quds Force.

*(Ω)*

I actually feel sorry for anyone who spent their time on this lecture.  It simply is not worth it.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Google to Officially Announce Subsea Cable to Connect Europe and Asia Via Israel
					

Journalists follow a news conference during the opening of the new Alphabet’s Google Berlin office in Berlin, Germany, January 22, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Primary Arguments and Claims
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> *BLUF*:  Don't be foolish.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> YES>>>.  Israel is NOT occupying Gaza.    As far as the West Bank is concerned, Israel DID NOT occupy Palestinian territory, it occupied Jordanian territory.
> 
> Arab Palestinians make these false claims all the time.  But they never actually give any details to the alleged crime.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not a lawyer.  This is a criticism of a lawyer who, in my opinion, does a disservice to her profession.  And anyone who repeats this nonsense that it is just "name-calling" is advocating for the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters operating around the world.  They conduct "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public.
> 
> There are laws in most industrialized nations that cover these notions.  But then there are legal frameworks that bag them altogether.  Since 1963, the international community has elaborated 19 international legal instruments to prevent terrorist acts.  Other external Examples are:
> 
> 
> 
> *Convention for the Prevention and Punishment of Terrorism (1938)*
> View attachment 518714
> 
> Article 1 • European Council •  *Council Framework Decision of 13 June 2002 on combating terrorism*
> _Official Journal L 164 , 22/06/2002 P. 0003 - 0007_
> 
> Terrorist offences and fundamental rights and principles
> 
> 1. Each Member State shall take the necessary measures to ensure that the intentional acts referred to below in points (a) to (i), as defined as offences under national law, which, given their nature or context, may seriously damage a country or an international organisation where committed with the aim of:
> 
> - seriously intimidating a population, or​​- unduly compelling a Government or international organisation to perform or abstain from performing any act, or​​- seriously destabilising or destroying the fundamental political, constitutional, economic or social structures of a country or an international organisation, shall be deemed to be terrorist offences:​
> (a) attacks upon a person's life which may cause death;​​(b) attacks upon the physical integrity of a person;​​(c) kidnapping or hostage taking;​​(d) causing extensive destruction to a Government or public facility, a transport system, an infrastructure facility, including an information system, a fixed platform located on the continental shelf, a public place or private property likely to endanger human life or result in major economic loss;​​(e) seizure of aircraft, ships or other means of public or goods transport;​​(f) manufacture, possession, acquisition, transport, supply or use of weapons, explosives or of nuclear, biological or chemical weapons, as well as research into, and development of, biological and chemical weapons;​​(g) release of dangerous substances, or causing fires, floods or explosions the effect of which is to endanger human life;​​(h) interfering with or disrupting the supply of water, power or any other fundamental natural resource the effect of which is to endanger human life;​​(i) threatening to commit any of the acts listed in (a) to (h).​
> The advocates that defend terrorism use this claim that there is "NO LAW" --- just as a Red Herring (logical fallacy).
> Red herring  -- An attempt to divert attention from the crux of an argument by the introduction of anecdote, irrelevant detail, subsidiary facts, tangential references, and the like.​
> I cannot name a bonafide nation that does not have laws against murder/attempted murder, arson, bombings, etc.  "Terrorism" is a name that defines a basket in which crimes are committed as a tool for coercion.   To make an argument "There is no law. That is just name calling" is a childish notion in and by itself.  Such a claim does not even pass the smell test.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, this is another "Red Herring" to intentionally mislead the reader.  To accuse Israel of acts or operations conducted against any entity that violates Customary and International Humanitarian Law through acts directed at Israel and its citizenry is not intellectually sound or valid.    The actions of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad, and any number of other Palestinian terrorist groups, are quasi-Government sponsored.  I say quasi-Government because both the Gaza Government and the Ramallah Government have payroll connections to terrorists _(they even have benefit packages for them)_.  None of this would be possible without the impact of donor contributions.  THEN, there are the shadowy connections the Gaza Strip and West Bank Arab Palestinians have with external associates like Hezbollah and the Quds Force.
> 
> *(Ω)*
> 
> I actually feel sorry for anyone who spent their time on this lecture.  It simply is not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Israel was founded, and continues to expand, on terrorism.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Internet
※→  Sixties Fan, _et al_,

*BLUF*: Now this is interesting.  I tend to think that the Israeli Internet Infrastructure is much further ahead of the US.



Sixties Fan said:


> Google to Officially Announce Subsea Cable to Connect Europe and Asia Via Israel
> 
> 
> Journalists follow a news conference during the opening of the new Alphabet’s Google Berlin office in Berlin, Germany, January 22, …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


*(COMMENT)*

I was just reading an Article in *THE VERGE* (_*Optimum is dramatically reducing cable internet speeds to be better ‘aligned with the industry*_’) where the US is moving backward instead of forwards.  Through a sleight of hand, they are making it sound like an improvement → where there is none.  Optimum is reducing speeds "from 35Mbps to 5Mbps in some cases."

As FCC Commissioner Jessica Rosenworcel wrote for The Verge last March, as many as one in three US households doesn’t have broadband internet access, currently defined as just 25Mbps down and 3Mbps up — which feels like the bare minimum for a remote learning family these days.​
So it is interesting that Israel _(neck and neck with the UAE)_ shows the most digital development and the pace of digital growth of any country in the Middle East North African, by a very significant margin.  While Israel was the most advanced, the UAE showed a marginally better rate of momentum in digital evolution.  In any event, Israel is 8 to 10 percentage points ahead of Qatar and 10(+) percentage points ahead of Bahrain and Saudi Arabia.  As far as Lebanon, Jordan, and Egypt go, Israel is in the range 15 to 25 percentage points ahead.  With the new cable project, as it comes on line, the evolutionary state could rocket even further ahead.

Just a Thought,




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Looking well so far...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Azerbaijan opens trade office in Tel Aviv 30 years after forming ties
					

The move is a preliminary step to the opening of the Azeri Embassy in Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

How Ben & Jerry's has exposed Israel's anti-BDS strategy
					

Ben & Jerry's decision to suspend its operations in the occupied Palestinian West Bank is an event that is proving critical to Palestinian efforts, which ultimately aim at holding Israel accountable for its military occupation, apartheid and war crimes.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> How Ben & Jerry's has exposed Israel's anti-BDS strategy
> 
> 
> Ben & Jerry's decision to suspend its operations in the occupied Palestinian West Bank is an event that is proving critical to Palestinian efforts, which ultimately aim at holding Israel accountable for its military occupation, apartheid and war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com


Pretty desperate to cut and paste the above across multiple threads.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: BDS and Israeli Strategy
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,



P F Tinmore said:


> How Ben & Jerry's has exposed Israel's anti-BDS strategy
> 
> 
> Ben & Jerry's decision to suspend its operations in the occupied Palestinian West Bank is an event that is proving critical to Palestinian efforts, which ultimately aim at holding Israel accountable for its military occupation, apartheid and war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com


*(COMMENT)*

Who does the termination of sales in the West Bank hurt?  _*(RHETORICAL)*_

It would seem to me that the Vermont-based ice cream maker's decision (*by Unilever*) is to absorb the reduction in revenue the decision to stop selling ice cream in Judea-Sumaria-Jerusalem in the occupied West Bank will incur.  

So there must have been some sort of decision-making process that I don't get.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: BDS and Israeli Strategy
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Who does the termination of sales in the West Bank hurt? _*(RHETORICAL)*_
> 
> It would seem to me that the Vermont-based ice cream maker's decision (*by Unilever*) is to absorb the reduction in revenue the decision to stop selling ice cream in Judea-Sumaria-Jerusalem in the occupied West Bank will incur.
> 
> So there must have been some sort of decision-making process that I don't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


It was a moral decision not to sell their stuff in illegal settlements.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> It was a moral decision not to sell their stuff in illegal settlements.





P F Tinmore said:


> It was a moral decision not to sell their stuff in illegal settlements.


Can you define "illegal settlements"?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: BDS and Israeli Strategy
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

*BLUF*:  I thought there was a basic understanding that the PLO agreed to this.



P F Tinmore said:


> It was a moral decision not to sell their stuff in illegal settlements.


*(COMMENT)*

In Illegal Settlments?

GENERAL RULE AGREED UPON CONCERNING AREA "C" → In Area C, powers and responsibilities relating to this sphere will be transferred gradually to Palestinian jurisdiction that will cover West Bank and Gaza Strip territory, *except for the issues that will be negotiated in the permanent status negotiations.*


_THE ISRAELI-PALESTINIAN INTERIM AGREEMENT ON THE WEST BANK AND THE GAZA STRIPANNEX III  Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs _​
ARTICLE IV - Special Provisions concerning Area C 
APPENDIX 1  Powers and Responsibilities for Civil Affairs
ARTICLE 27  Planning and Zoning ​
Powers and responsibilities in the sphere of Planning and Zoning in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip shall be transferred from the military government and its Civil Administration to the Palestinian side. This includes initiating, preparing, amending and abrogating Planning Schemes, and other legislation pertaining to issues regulated by Planning Schemes (hereinafter: "Planning Schemes") issuing building permits and supervising and monitoring building activities. 
In Area C, powers and responsibilities related to the sphere of Planning and Zoning will be transferred gradually to Palestinian jurisdiction that will cover West Bank and Gaza Strip territory except for the issues that will be negotiated in the permanent status negotiations, during the further redeployment phases, to be completed within 18 months from the date of the inauguration of the Council. 
The Palestinian side shall ensure that no construction close to the Settlements and military locations will harm, damage or adversely affect them or the infrastructure serving them. 
Accordingly, when the Palestinian side considers that a proposed Planning Scheme pertains to construction which may fall within subparagraph a. above (in particular: waste disposal sites; electric power stations and projects regarding sewage, hazardous materials or which may have a polluting impact), it shall provide the CAC with a copy of such a Planning Scheme prior to its entry into force.
 A sub-committee established by the CAC shall, upon request by the Israeli side, discuss such Planning Scheme. Pending the decision of the committee, planning procedures shall not be concluded and no building activity shall be carried out pursuant to the said Planning Scheme.

Basic TO  Declaration of Principles. 
CHAPTER 3 - LEGAL AFFAIRS
*ARTICLE XVII *​Jurisdiction

In accordance with the DOP, the jurisdiction of the Council will cover West Bank and Gaza Strip territory as a single territorial unit, except for:
issues that will be negotiated in the *permanent status negotiations: Jerusalem, settlements*, specified military locations, Palestinian refugees,* borders*, foreign relations and Israelis; and
powers and responsibilities not transferred to the Council.

*(QUESTION)*

So when did the Arab Palestinians (ie the PLO) bring this up in negotiations?






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: BDS and Israeli Strategy
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> *BLUF*:  I thought there was a basic understanding that the PLO agreed to this.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In Illegal Settlments?
> 
> GENERAL RULE AGREED UPON CONCERNING AREA "C" → In Area C, powers and responsibilities relating to this sphere will be transferred gradually to Palestinian jurisdiction that will cover West Bank and Gaza Strip territory, *except for the issues that will be negotiated in the permanent status negotiations.*
> 
> 
> _THE ISRAELI-PALESTINIAN INTERIM AGREEMENT ON THE WEST BANK AND THE GAZA STRIPANNEX III  Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs _​
> ARTICLE IV - Special Provisions concerning Area C
> APPENDIX 1  Powers and Responsibilities for Civil Affairs
> ARTICLE 27  Planning and Zoning ​
> Powers and responsibilities in the sphere of Planning and Zoning in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip shall be transferred from the military government and its Civil Administration to the Palestinian side. This includes initiating, preparing, amending and abrogating Planning Schemes, and other legislation pertaining to issues regulated by Planning Schemes (hereinafter: "Planning Schemes") issuing building permits and supervising and monitoring building activities.
> In Area C, powers and responsibilities related to the sphere of Planning and Zoning will be transferred gradually to Palestinian jurisdiction that will cover West Bank and Gaza Strip territory except for the issues that will be negotiated in the permanent status negotiations, during the further redeployment phases, to be completed within 18 months from the date of the inauguration of the Council.
> The Palestinian side shall ensure that no construction close to the Settlements and military locations will harm, damage or adversely affect them or the infrastructure serving them.
> Accordingly, when the Palestinian side considers that a proposed Planning Scheme pertains to construction which may fall within subparagraph a. above (in particular: waste disposal sites; electric power stations and projects regarding sewage, hazardous materials or which may have a polluting impact), it shall provide the CAC with a copy of such a Planning Scheme prior to its entry into force.
> A sub-committee established by the CAC shall, upon request by the Israeli side, discuss such Planning Scheme. Pending the decision of the committee, planning procedures shall not be concluded and no building activity shall be carried out pursuant to the said Planning Scheme.
> 
> Basic TO  Declaration of Principles.
> CHAPTER 3 - LEGAL AFFAIRS
> *ARTICLE XVII *​Jurisdiction
> 
> In accordance with the DOP, the jurisdiction of the Council will cover West Bank and Gaza Strip territory as a single territorial unit, except for:
> issues that will be negotiated in the *permanent status negotiations: Jerusalem, settlements*, specified military locations, Palestinian refugees,* borders*, foreign relations and Israelis; and
> powers and responsibilities not transferred to the Council.
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> So when did the Arab Palestinians (ie the PLO) bring this up in negotiations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Agreements between an occupied people and an occupying power do not release the occupying power of its legal obligations.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Agreements between an occupied people and an occupying power do not release the occupying power of its legal obligations.


You can't defend your "illegal settlements" claim so perhaps you could try to defend the "occupied people" slogan. What people are "occupied"?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Not surprisingly, J-Street defended Human Rights Watch's calling Israel guilty of apartheid.



> We are deeply dismayed by the vitriolic response of some Jewish communal and pro-Israel organizations to the new report by Human Rights Watch titled “A Threshold Crossed: Israeli Authorities and the Crimes of Apartheid and Persecution.” While J Street does not use the term “apartheid” to describe the current situation in the occupied territories, we believe this new report raises critical concerns that should deeply trouble both supporters of Israel and those who care about Palestinian rights.


J-Street tries to walk the line by saying that it doesn't use that specific term, it did not defend Israel against the charge - it instead defended Human Rights Watch against its critics.

And note what J-Street didn't say. It didn't say "J-Street doesn't agree with applying the term 'apartheid," it said it doesn't use the term itself. J-Street does not disagree!

Which means that J-Street effectively agrees with Human Rights Watch. It just knows it will lose support from credulous Zionist funders who still think it is a liberal Zionist organization that is merely against settlements, instead of an organization that is dedicated to slandering Israel nearly as much as Jewish Voice for Peace does, so it doesn't want to explicitly agree for fear of losing its "pro-Israel" facade. 

It's refusal to defend Israel against the charge is itself all you need to know about J-Street. It is not pro-Israel in any sense of the word.

(full article online)









						J-Street refuses to defend Israel from slanderous and false "apartheid" accusation. It is not pro-Israel by any definition.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Agreements
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
*
BLUF*: The law was written to protect the occupied people from acts of coercion.



P F Tinmore said:


> Agreements between an occupied people and an occupying power do not release the occupying power of its legal obligations.


*(COMMENT)*

What specific obligation are you referring to ralative to the Oslo Accords.  The OSLO Accords were observed by several neutral parties, and witnessed by the Russians.  The transparency was such that the Nobel Prize was awarded.  

You may not agree with the terms and conditions, but they were NOT negotiated under duress.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Agreements
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> *BLUF*: The law was written to protect the occupied people from acts of coercion.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What specific obligation are you referring to ralative to the Oslo Accords.  The OSLO Accords were observed by several neutral parties, and witnessed by the Russians.  The transparency was such that the Nobel Prize was awarded.
> 
> You may not agree with the terms and conditions, but they were NOT negotiated under duress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Settlements are illegal. No agreement can make them legal.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Settlements are illegal. No agreement can make them legal.


I suspect you intended to write that settlements are legal for Pallys who occupy land and build without permits.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As the fall semester approaches, signs point to an even more heightened campus environment of harassment and intimidation aimed against Israel and its supporters. Control of narratives remains key to shaping perceptions.

The idea that Israel, its supporters, and at least some Jews stand on the ‘wrong side’ was articulated in more than 100 statements condemning Israel from faculty groups and departments. One implication of growing faculty and student extremism is that it effectively gives antisemitism an “academic mandate.” And many defend their anti-Israel attacks in the name of ‘academic freedom.’

A typical example came at Vassar College, where faculty members issued a letter accusing Israel of “settler colonialism, apartheid, and ethnic cleansing” and declaring that they regard the “movement against racism, police brutality, and mass incarceration in the United States and the Palestinian struggle against apartheid as interconnected.”

But the most sinister developments were in teachers’ unions, where BDS resolutions continue to be debated.

UK reports also indicated a tremendous increase in antisemitic incidents, with some 628 recorded in May alone.

(full article online)









						BDS Rages as the Summer Sizzles On
					

Pro-Palestinian activists protest against the unloading of an Israeli ship at the Port of Oakland, June 4, 2021. Facebook/Arab Resource …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Scott Richman, Anti-Defamation League Regional Director for New York and New Jersey, said that any effort to defund Hillel would be “tantamount to calling for Jews and Jewish life to be ostracized on the Rutgers campus.”

“ADL is shocked by this outrageous statement suggesting that Rutgers blacklist and halt funding for Hillel, which represents Jewish life at Rutgers,” he said on Thursday. “This is simply wrong. ADL stands by our partners at Hillel who provide an essential space for Jews and Jewish ideas, and we call on all people of good will to do so as well.”

On Friday, ADL CEO Jonathan Greenblatt called it an “effort to isolate and delegitimize a Jewish institution. It is nothing less than disturbing to try and take away Jewish students’ home away from home and their space to connect with the Jewish community.”

(full article online)









						Jewish Groups Slam ‘Outrageous’ Activist Statement ‘Delegitimizing’ Rutgers Hillel
					

The College Avenue campus of Rutgers University in New Jersey. Photo: Tomwsulcer On Thursday, Rutgers University Hillel denounced a statement …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sinajuavi

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


Do you advocate a boycott of every nation committing human rights abuses? I can easily name a dozen countries doing far worse than Israel in this respect.

The anti-Israel fervor is simply a reflection of continuing vile antisemitism in Western civilization.


----------



## Sinajuavi

Sixties Fan said:


> As the fall semester approaches, signs point to an even more heightened campus environment of harassment and intimidation aimed against Israel and its supporters. Control of narratives remains key to shaping perceptions.
> 
> The idea that Israel, its supporters, and at least some Jews stand on the ‘wrong side’ was articulated in more than 100 statements condemning Israel from faculty groups and departments. One implication of growing faculty and student extremism is that it effectively gives antisemitism an “academic mandate.” And many defend their anti-Israel attacks in the name of ‘academic freedom.’
> 
> A typical example came at Vassar College, where faculty members issued a letter accusing Israel of “settler colonialism, apartheid, and ethnic cleansing” and declaring that they regard the “movement against racism, police brutality, and mass incarceration in the United States and the Palestinian struggle against apartheid as interconnected.”
> 
> But the most sinister developments were in teachers’ unions, where BDS resolutions continue to be debated.
> 
> UK reports also indicated a tremendous increase in antisemitic incidents, with some 628 recorded in May alone.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS Rages as the Summer Sizzles On
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinian activists protest against the unloading of an Israeli ship at the Port of Oakland, June 4, 2021. Facebook/Arab Resource …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Antisemitism is alive and well in the West, and transcends political affiliation. The far Left and far Right both are riven with antisemitism. It is disgusting.


----------



## Sinajuavi

P F Tinmore said:


> Typical Israeli crapola.
> 
> Start @ 0:55 Then Israel brags about doing the Palestinians a favor by letting them work in Israeli greenhouses.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]PBPf29ZOWkg[/MEDIA] bulldozer driver murders American peace activist - YouTube[/ame]


Half of "Palestinian" ancestry is found among Arabs from other countries who came to the territory in the days of the Mandate, for the WORK created by Zionists.

Everyone should read all the descriptions of that territory from the 1920's. Also read about life under the Ottomans, and about the creator of the "Palestinian" people and movement, Hajj Amin al-Husseini. What a guy.


----------



## Sinajuavi

American_Jihad said:


> *The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug*
> 
> January 7, 2014 by Jackson Doughart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ive long tried to understand the contemporary Lefts obsession with the Israeli-Palestinian dispute and its tunnel-visioned view of the matter, which categorizes all Israeli actions as evil and all Arab ones as an admirable fight against oppression.  One should aim to find an explanation that does not rest on a fundamental hostility toward Jews; after all, the unfounded and premature attribution of bigotry to ones political opponents is normally the sign of a weak argument.
> 
> The best such explanation that I can come up with rests on the radical Lefts predilection for anti-Americanism, which resembles far more a political position than a form of bigotry.  The problem, in their eyes, is not Israel per se but the fact that it is an ally of the Great Satan.  There is some empirical support for this: even figures such as Noam Chomsky were not hostile to Israel in its early existence.  The country was, as one recalls, founded primarily on the principles of democratic socialism and owed to Jewish Leftists for its establishment.  Chomsky even lived in Israel on a kibbutz for a time.  It was only when Israel aligned itself with the United States that it became complicit, in their view, with American imperialism, and hence dismissible on principle.  The Lefts anti-Israelism could thus be chalked up to the decayed ideology of anti-colonialism, which has for decades been focuses squarely on American foreign policy.
> 
> ...
> 
> The problem with the ASAs boycott is not its means, but rather its ends.  On this point there is no room for an even-handed middle ground.  Those who depart from the anti-Israel world view must voice their dissent now; if they dont, the boycotts will keep rolling in.
> 
> The Israel Boycott, Anti-Judaism, and the Giant Shrug | FrontPage Magazine


Many lies you post.

I am on the "Left", being a Progressive Democrat. I also support Israel's existence. I see Israel's alliance with the USA as a good thing, and necessary for Israel. The USA is rife with problems, but only jihadis call it "the Great Satan".

Take a good look at the antisemitism on the Right before swallowing this anti-Leftist nonsense. Let's try to remember... in 2017, who was that marching Charlottesville carrying swastikas and chanting "Jews will not replace us!" Hint: it was not the Left.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sinajuavi said:


> Do you advocate a boycott of every nation committing human rights abuses? I can easily name a dozen countries doing far worse than Israel in this respect.
> 
> The anti-Israel fervor is simply a reflection of continuing vile antisemitism in Western civilization.


Why do the Palestinians "single out" Israel?

Israel is the only country occupying Palestine, DUH!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sinajuavi said:


> I am on the "Left", being a Progressive Democrat. I also support Israel's existence.


That makes you a PEP.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Why do the Palestinians "single out" Israel?
> 
> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine, DUH!


There is no occupation of any sovereign Pally land, DUH!


----------



## Sixties Fan

She could have made her point with blacking out the name and email address - anyone who cares about the possibility that an email is meant to discredit a real person would do that. Yet she chose to highlight and publicize this email and include the allegation that a rabbi was sending this anti-Hindu hate to her.

Which, of course, stokes antisemitism - as can be seen in the responses.

As a public person, it seems farfetched she could not have figured out that no one would send this sort of email under their own name. 

I am not doubting that she received abusive emails, and I am not justifying them at all. But her choice to publicize this one and include the fake name indicates that she wanted the world to know that she is being attacked by a "rabbi", someone who represents Jews, and by extension that Jews are horrible people. 

Mittal claims she is not antisemitic. But if she cared at all about antisemitism, she would never have posted something that she knew quite well would increase antisemitic attitudes. And if she was as inundated with hate mail as she claims, one must wonder why she chose to highlight one from a supposed rabbi.

(full article online)









						Ben and Jerry's Anuradha Mittal spreads antisemitic slander - while saying she's the victim (UPDATE)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sinajuavi

P F Tinmore said:


> Why do the Palestinians "single out" Israel?
> 
> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine, DUH!


Among the Arab opposition to Israel are many who advocate genocide of Jews, many who advocate and employ terrorist means, and many who are in fact Islamic imperialists who couldn't care less about the "Palestinian people".

They never protested Ottomans, British, the Arabian Hashemites or anyone but JEWS ruling any of that territory.


----------



## Sinajuavi

Hollie said:


> There is no occupation of any sovereign Pally land, DUH!


Until 1967, Gaza was EGYPT. Suddenly it became "Palestine".

Joke in Israel:
Q: Where is this "Palestine" I keep hearing about?
A: Wherever a Jew is standing


----------



## Sinajuavi

P F Tinmore said:


> That makes you a PEP.


Who know what that stands for, but none of this makes you authorized to put labels on me.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sinajuavi said:


> Among the Arab opposition to Israel are many who advocate genocide of Jews, many who advocate and employ terrorist means, and many who are in fact Islamic imperialists who couldn't care less about the "Palestinian people".
> 
> They never protested Ottomans, British, the Arabian Hashemites or anyone but JEWS ruling any of that territory.


Those people did not kick out the Palestinians and replace them with colonial settlers.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Those people did not kick out the Palestinians and replace them with colonial settlers.


There were no Pal'istanians as you would like to believe. You have some quaint notion of this wondrous Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan that you have invented but which never existed. Arabs still occupy the West Bank and Gaza so who were these people you claim were ''kicked out''?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> There were no Pal'istanians as you would like to believe. You have some quaint notion of this wondrous Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan that you have invented but which never existed. Arabs still occupy the West Bank and Gaza so who were these people you claim were ''kicked out''?





Hollie said:


> so who were these people you claim were ''kicked out''?


The people who lived there.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The people who lived there.


Occupation doesn't mean ownership. Are you angry that the Arab armies kicked out the Arab squatters?

Indeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Occupation doesn't mean ownership. Are you angry that the Arab armies kicked out the Arab squatters?
> 
> Indeed.


How many Israelis own land?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> How many Israelis own land?


Indeed.  How many? Are you hoping to buy property?

Indeed, we do know from Ottoman land records that large tracts of land within the former Turkish Caliphate were owned by absentee landowners in Lebanon and Syria and sold to Jews and Jewish agencies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Indeed.  How many? Are you hoping to buy property?
> 
> Indeed, we do know from Ottoman land records that large tracts of land within the former Turkish Caliphate were owned by absentee landowners in Lebanon and Syria and sold to Jews and Jewish agencies.


OK, so how about answering the question?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> OK, so how about answering the question?


Ok, so how about not dancing around the answer you were given?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In the Fall of 2018, I took my first political science course at Temple University. In November of that year, Marc Lamont Hill gave an antisemitic speech at the United Nations, which led to his firing at CNN. During a class discussion, my professor proudly stated that he “fully supported” Marc Lamont Hill’s call for a “Free Palestine from the river to the sea” — a dog whistle to ethnically cleanse Israel of its Jewish population.

One year later, I attended a political science social event. I was repeatedly asked,“how do you feel about Israel and Palestine?” And I soon found myself debating with a notable campus leftist, who violently declared that “Jews are not a people.”

----
The presenter then stated: “Palestinians don’t hate Jews — only Zionists. But 95% of American Jews support the state of Israel.” 

And many polls have shown that most Palestinians do hate all Jews.

Following the event, a Jewish student who heard about the incident reached out to me about her teacher, Sheena Sood. The student was taking a course titled: “Border Crossings: Gendered Dimensions of Globalization” — but the course was used to brainwash students into hating the world’s only Jewish state.

Sood provided mandatory readings from staunch antisemites like Noura Erakat, Harsha Walia, Reece Jones, and Jimmy Johnson — the most profound reading being, “When You Come for Rasmea Odeh, You Come For All of Us.”

Rasmea Odeh is a convicted terrorist who murdered innocent Israeli Jews, and was expelled from the US for lying about the fact that she was a convicted murderer.

(full article online)









						My College Experience at Temple University Was Tainted by Antisemitism
					

The student center at Temple University. Photo: Jeannine Keefer. In the Fall of 2018, I took my first political science …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Right-wing antisemites tend to be more transparent about their end goals of destroying Jews, but the far Left extremists are playing a different game and the world needs to wake up. Calls to “globalize the intifada” which were chanted by thousands in New York City last week are not woke. Efforts to defund Jewish campus groups like Hillel at Rutgers, such as occurred last week, are not woke. Campaigns to smear and attack Jews not only for supporting Israel, but for not condemning Israel are not woke. They are antisemitic.

The threat of cancel culture to the free speech and expressions of both individuals and groups is relatively new, but the age-old hatred known as antisemitism is thriving again, more than ever. Under the guise of progressive politics, even elected officials like Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar are spearheading efforts to legitimize antisemitic and inflammatory rhetoric that costs Jewish lives. No Jew or supporter of Israel should ever be canceled for supporting the right of Jews to live in equality, and no one should condone those who attempt to do so. And yes – it shouldn’t cause a global furor to say, “Hi Israel.”

(full article online)









						When cancel culture comes for Jews - opinion
					

When “cancel culture” translates to public accountability for one’s behavior or comments, it sometimes seems only fair. But in an era of social media, the consequences can be profound.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hillel and the ADL will together create a college-level curriculum on antisemitism and jointly document antisemitic incidents on campuses in the United States. But not every student government resolution endorsing the movement to Boycott, Divest from and Sanction Israel, known as BDS, will wind up in the groups’ database.

“Anti-Israel activism in and of itself is not antisemitism,” an ADL spokesperson told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency. “Situations vary widely with BDS, we will carefully evaluate each one and make a determination based on our criteria for antisemitism.”

For example, the ADL spokesperson told JTA, a BDS resolution alone would not count as antisemitism, “but if a student was excluded from the debate because he or she was Jewish, then it might be counted.”

The Hillel-ADL partnership, which will begin in the coming academic year, follows a spike in reported antisemitic incidents on campus. In the school year that ended in 2021, the ADL tallied 244 antisemitic incidents on campuses nationwide, an increase from 181 the previous school year. Hillel has a presence on more than 550 campuses and says it serves more than 400,000 students.

Accusations of antisemitism on campus have received significant attention from large Jewish organizations for years. Some Jewish leaders have long said anti-Zionist activity on campus constitutes antisemitism, especially as a string of student governments endorsed BDS.

(full article online)









						ADL, Hillel work together to document antisemitism on university campuses
					

Hillel and the ADL will together create a college-level curriculum on antisemitism and jointly document antisemitic incidents on campuses in the United States.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Broderick also has a long history of making publicly crass statements. For example, Broderick tweeted, “Hello all my loyal followers. I would like to take this opportunity to tell you F*** YOU B**** I HATE YOU SUCK ON THAT thank you.”

Broderick’s advisor is Cemil Aydin, who is a Global History professor at UNC. On May 17, 2021, Aydin retweeted, “When I teach about apartheid in South Africa, I always have students who say, ‘I can’t believe the US supported the apartheid regime for so long.’ May I have future students who say the same about Israel-Palestine.”

In 2014, Aydin signed a letter “calling on scholars and librarians within Middle East studies to boycott Israeli academic institutions.”

UNC professor Sarah Shields also signed the letter.

Shields is the previous instructor of the Israel/Palestine course that Broderick is scheduled to teach. Shields has received many “awful” reviews at Rate My Professors. One reviewer expressed that Shields is “Stridently anti-American and anti-Israel. Do not take her if you want a balanced view of the recent history of the Middle East — she is completely biased.”

Another reviewer wrote about Shields, “Be warned — she is a strong and vocal critic of Israel. Her sympathies are completely pro-Palestinian, and she doesn’t try to hide it.”

Demonizing Israel is nothing new for UNC.

In 2019, UNC hosted and co-sponsored the “Conflict Over Gaza” conference, which made international news for featuring a rapper’s antisemitic performance. In response to an antisemitism complaint filed with the US Department of Justice stemming from this conference, UNC entered into a Resolution Agreement with the United States Department of Education (DOE) promising to address antisemitism.

In a 2019 letter to UNC’s Interim Chancellor Kevin M. Guskiewicz, the DOE’s Office for Civil Rights informed UNC of their obligation to adhere to the Resolution Agreement: “The Agreement requires the University … to take all steps reasonably designed to ensure that students enrolled in the University are not subjected to a hostile environment.”

Now that UNC is handing the Israel/Palestine course over to Kylie Broderick — who recently promoted the idea that Israel should not exist at all — it is clear that the demonization of Israel will continue at the university.

(full article online)









						More Anti-Israel Hatred Infests the University of North Carolina
					

Manning Hall at the University of North Carolina. Photo: benuski / flickr. This coming Fall, the University of North Carolina …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

EcoPeace ME is an organization of Israeli, Palestinian and Jordanian environmental activists who work on fixing the water shortages in the region to benefit all.

It doesn't get more progressive than that.

But it breaks a BDS rule. 

So BDS attacked EcoPeace, and specifically Nada Majdalani (center), director of the Palestinian branch, who recently met with her Israeli and Jordanian counterparts in Washington:




BDS issued a statement denouncing the meeting: "What [Nada] Majdalani is doing goes beyond normalization by being completely involved in covering up the crimes of the occupation against our people, and in harmony with the betrayal of Arab regimes that are rejected and fought by the peoples of the Arab region, including our Palestinian people."

This was particularly upsetting to the BDS hate group because Majdalani's father, Ahmed Majdalani, is the Palestinian minister of Social Affairs and Secretary-General of the Popular Struggle Front. Majdalani is also a member of the PLO Executive Committee. Seeing his daughter actually touching an Israeli must have been enraging. 

Of course, they were also trying to shame Nada's father Ahmed with this statement, as they name checked him.  

So what did her father do?

He organized his own "normalization" meeting between Israelis and Palestinians in Al Bireh, under the auspices of the PLO!

(full article online)









						"Progressive" BDS attacks Palestinian environmental activist who met with Israeli counterparts - and guess what happened next?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BDS movement and anti-Israel detractors are engaging misinformed South Africans, with little or no understanding of the complexities of the conflict, to give impetus to their agenda. Why aren’t you speaking to those of us who understand and have lived experience in both countries?

The contributions made by South African Jews to the fight against apartheid were extraordinary and disproportionate to the size of the community. We have a wealth of knowledge and experience to share in the fight against the narrative that claims Israel as an apartheid state. To be reticent about engaging and involving ourselves would be both a missed opportunity — and detrimental to the education of our Diaspora communities.

We owe South Africa so much — we were formed there and given the freedom to speak out and protest against injustice and human abuses. It is therefore our duty never to demean apartheid and the real devastating consequences it created. To call Israel an apartheid state is an abomination.

There is only one answer to this odious comparison: condemning unreservedly the central charge of apartheid through engaging its victims as well as those who fought to destroy it.



(full article online)









						South African Israelis must lead the fight against the apartheid libel
					

Expats like me who marched for equal rights should be mobilized to stand up to the abhorrent BDS campaign to discredit – and destroy – Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli athlete told Arab News that to her it was the same to fight someone from Saudi Arabia as someone from South Africa or the United States. “It’s the same, we are the same athletes, we have the same dream, we have the same love — this is the important thing.”

Al-Qahtani is only the second Saudi female judoka to ever compete at the Olympic Games, and one of only two female Saudi athletes competing at the Tokyo Games this year.

Following the match between the two women, the International Judo Federation said the fight shows that “judo makes history and helps to build a better world, where respect is the core value of human relations. Saudi Arabia proves that, through sport, we can go beyond differences and make sport a force to unite the world.”

Hershko told the news outlet that she would accept an invitation to compete in Saudi Arabia in the future: “Of course, why not?”

(full article online)









						Israeli judoka Raz Hershko praises ‘brave’ Saudi opponent for fighting her
					

'The politics stayed out of the competition and the sport won in the end,' the Israeli bronze medalist tells Saudi daily




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Pallys are born to lose. 

*“Although Ben & Jerry’s will no longer be sold in the OPT, we will stay in Israel through a different arrangement.”*









						The Incredible Incoherence of Ben & Jerry’s Capitulation to the BDS Movement
					

The iconic, famously woke ice cream company, Ben & Jerry’s, announced on Monday that it will no longer sell its product in “Occupied Palestinian Territory.” As the company explained, “We




					townhall.com
				




The iconic, famously woke ice cream company, Ben & Jerry’s, announced on Monday that it will no longer sell its product in “Occupied Palestinian Territory.” As the company explained, “We believe it is inconsistent with our values for Ben & Jerry’s ice cream to be sold in the Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT).” However, they added, “Although Ben & Jerry’s will no longer be sold in the OPT, we will stay in Israel through a different arrangement.”


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A pro-Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) activist wrote an op-ed in The Guardian explaining how the BDS movement pressured Ben & Jerry’s to cease doing business in the “Occupied Palestinian Territory.”

Mark Hage, a member of Vermonters for Justice in Palestine (VTJP), wrote in the August 5 op-ed that he and other BDS activists had been urging Ben & Jerry’s to stop doing business with Israeli settlements for the past 10 years. VTJP first notified Ben & Jerry’s in 2011 that they had been doing business with the settlements. Their discussions reached a “standstill” in 2013, prompting VTJP to start “a public campaign that urged Ben & Jerry’s to end its complicity with Israel’s settlements. We stressed the obvious: the settlements are a flagrant violation of international law. Selling their products in illegally occupied land, moreover, is in flagrant contradiction to the company’s social mission and proud history of social activism.”

Hage then claimed that Ben & Jerry’s said that the company could run afoul of Israeli law if they were to leave the settlements, prompting VTJP to argue that Ben & Jerry’s should leave Israel altogether. Following the 2014 conflict between Israel and Hamas, VTJP called for a boycott against Ben & Jerry’s. “The rest is history,” Hage wrote.

He added that while Ben & Jerry’s July 19 announcement said they would stay in Israel, Ben & Jerry’s independent board claims that their parent company, Unilever, did not run that part of the statement by them as part of the agreement between the two. “VTJP will continue to organize until the company’s commitments are honored in full, consistent with the decisions of Ben & Jerry’s independent board,” Hage wrote. “We also implore other companies to break their ties to Israel’s settlements and to its economy as a whole. After all, Israel’s settlements don’t exist in isolation; they are fully backed by Israel, and it is perfectly clear that Israel’s human rights abuses extend beyond its settlements.”

Hage also lambasted the Israeli government for “demanding that our elected officials trample our first amendment rights and coerce a private American company to conduct business in a manner exclusively on terms pleasing to Israel’s government and settlers, no matter what that government or its settlers do to Palestinians. This is as outrageous as it sounds.”

Arsen Ostrovsky, human rights attorney and CEO of The International Legal Forum, tweeted that Hage’s op-ed “just underscores that the @benandjerrys boycott was never about just ‘the settlements’, but a boycott of ALL OF #ISRAEL.” He then tweeted to Unilever CEO Alan Jope that the “ball’s in your court now… What will you do next?”

(full article online)









						BDS Activist Explains Pressure on Ben & Jerry’s, Calls on Other Companies to Boycott Israel
					

A pro-Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) activist wrote an op-ed in The Guardian explaining how the BDS movement pressured Ben & Jerry’s to cease doing business in the “Occupied Palestinian Territory.”




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

It is vital to clarify how and why anti-Zionism is unquestionably antisemitism. Before doing so however, a disclaimer must be made very clear: Free speech is a fundamental value in our society, and pro-Palestinian students must be given a voice to share their opinions. However, this activism should never come at the expense of others nor be manipulated to advance an antisemitic agenda that leaves Jews (or any other population) feeling marginalized. It is also important to note the insidiousness of the resolution, which purposefully masks its hate-filled agenda with a progressive, inclusive title. 


Anti-Zionism is the denial of the Jewish people’s right to self-determinationand to establish a homeland in their ancestral homeland in the Land of Israel. By adhering to anti-Zionism, SJP and its supporters deny the Jewish people this right. Members of SJP are not shy about this. For example, in 2018, former UH SJP member Mohammad Abdel-Aziz tweeted “A legitimate Israeli state does not and will never exist. Any supporter of Palestinians would not deviate from this statement.” 

This denial of Jewish rights violates the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s (IHRA) working definition of antisemitism, which was adopted by the US State Department, which states that denying the Jewish people the right to self-determination is an act of antisemitism, as well as Article I of the UN Charter, which states that a country must develop friendly relations among “nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of people.” If Jews are denied this right, as SJP members have advocated for, they are excluding just one single nation from the right to sovereignty – a blatant act of antisemitism.

Ignorantly arguing that anti-Zionism is not antisemitism is an irresponsibly dangerous claim to carry. It encourages the continuous rise of attacks on Jewish people, Jewish communities and Jewish day schools, as it provides a disguise for antisemites to operate under. Anti-Zionism showed its hand in the recent Israel-Gaza uprising when antisemitic harassment and violence increased by 600% in the UK and people wearing Palestinian flags went to kosher restaurants in the US to shout “F*** you” to Jews enjoying dinner with their loved ones. 

Moreover, UH SJP has no shame in glorifying leaders of terrorist organizations like Ghassan Kanafani, a leading member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine. This organization partook in multiple civilian airplane hijackings, shootings and bombings, leaving countless civilians dead. Regardless of these atrocities, UH SJP chose to publicly praise him on Twitter: “On the 46th anniversary of his assassination, we recognize Ghassan Kanafani, a Palestinian revolutionary who spent his lifetime fighting for Palestinian liberation. May he rest in eternal glory.” Although it is written in its recently passed resolution that UH’s Student Government Association is “an association [that] stands in solidarity with marginalized populations and aims to advocate against acts of injustice” it has clearly left the Jewish people out of the fine print. 

(full article online)









						University of Houston passes anti-Israel resolution backed by SJP
					

While the resolution appears agreeable at first glance, it is yet another blow against Jewish students on campus.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It is vital to clarify how and why anti-Zionism is unquestionably antisemitism. Before doing so however, a disclaimer must be made very clear: Free speech is a fundamental value in our society, and pro-Palestinian students must be given a voice to share their opinions. However, this activism should never come at the expense of others nor be manipulated to advance an antisemitic agenda that leaves Jews (or any other population) feeling marginalized. It is also important to note the insidiousness of the resolution, which purposefully masks its hate-filled agenda with a progressive, inclusive title.
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism is the denial of the Jewish people’s right to self-determinationand to establish a homeland in their ancestral homeland in the Land of Israel. By adhering to anti-Zionism, SJP and its supporters deny the Jewish people this right. Members of SJP are not shy about this. For example, in 2018, former UH SJP member Mohammad Abdel-Aziz tweeted “A legitimate Israeli state does not and will never exist. Any supporter of Palestinians would not deviate from this statement.”
> 
> This denial of Jewish rights violates the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s (IHRA) working definition of antisemitism, which was adopted by the US State Department, which states that denying the Jewish people the right to self-determination is an act of antisemitism, as well as Article I of the UN Charter, which states that a country must develop friendly relations among “nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of people.” If Jews are denied this right, as SJP members have advocated for, they are excluding just one single nation from the right to sovereignty – a blatant act of antisemitism.
> 
> Ignorantly arguing that anti-Zionism is not antisemitism is an irresponsibly dangerous claim to carry. It encourages the continuous rise of attacks on Jewish people, Jewish communities and Jewish day schools, as it provides a disguise for antisemites to operate under. Anti-Zionism showed its hand in the recent Israel-Gaza uprising when antisemitic harassment and violence increased by 600% in the UK and people wearing Palestinian flags went to kosher restaurants in the US to shout “F*** you” to Jews enjoying dinner with their loved ones.
> 
> Moreover, UH SJP has no shame in glorifying leaders of terrorist organizations like Ghassan Kanafani, a leading member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine. This organization partook in multiple civilian airplane hijackings, shootings and bombings, leaving countless civilians dead. Regardless of these atrocities, UH SJP chose to publicly praise him on Twitter: “On the 46th anniversary of his assassination, we recognize Ghassan Kanafani, a Palestinian revolutionary who spent his lifetime fighting for Palestinian liberation. May he rest in eternal glory.” Although it is written in its recently passed resolution that UH’s Student Government Association is “an association [that] stands in solidarity with marginalized populations and aims to advocate against acts of injustice” it has clearly left the Jewish people out of the fine print.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University of Houston passes anti-Israel resolution backed by SJP
> 
> 
> While the resolution appears agreeable at first glance, it is yet another blow against Jewish students on campus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The lawmaker's request for an investigation comes just a month after a collective of public school teachers who call themselves New York City Educators for Palestine released an open letter blasting Israel for "ethnically cleansing Palestinians" and promoting anti-Semitic attitudes about Jewish people. The missive was widely criticized for fostering an unsafe environment for Jewish students as anti-Semitic hate crimes skyrocket across the country, particularly in New York City. Zeldin, in his letter, said the teachers' collective relies on "talking points all too commonly used to fuel violent attacks on and discrimination against Jews."

Anti-Israel sentiment has swelled among teachers and others in the academic community in the months since Hamas barraged the Jewish state with thousands of missiles, sparking one of the worst periods of violence between the sides in years. The May war fueled a historic rise in anti-Semitic hate crimes, with the Anti-Defamation League reporting that incidents climbed 75 percent in the United States around the time of the latest conflict.

"Using anti-Israel rhetoric in our children's schools will only escalate and embolden antisemitic attacks and vitriol throughout our country," Zeldin wrote.

(full article online)









						Rep. Zeldin Seeks Investigation Into Anti-Semitism in NYC Public Schools
					

Rep. Lee Zeldin (R., N.Y.) petitioned the Department of Education to launch an investigation into a group of New York City public school teachers who he says are indoctrinating kids with anti-Israel materials and anti-Semitic views.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The lawmaker's request for an investigation comes just a month after a collective of public school teachers who call themselves New York City Educators for Palestine released an open letter blasting Israel for "ethnically cleansing Palestinians" and promoting anti-Semitic attitudes about Jewish people. The missive was widely criticized for fostering an unsafe environment for Jewish students as anti-Semitic hate crimes skyrocket across the country, particularly in New York City. Zeldin, in his letter, said the teachers' collective relies on "talking points all too commonly used to fuel violent attacks on and discrimination against Jews."
> 
> Anti-Israel sentiment has swelled among teachers and others in the academic community in the months since Hamas barraged the Jewish state with thousands of missiles, sparking one of the worst periods of violence between the sides in years. The May war fueled a historic rise in anti-Semitic hate crimes, with the Anti-Defamation League reporting that incidents climbed 75 percent in the United States around the time of the latest conflict.
> 
> "Using anti-Israel rhetoric in our children's schools will only escalate and embolden antisemitic attacks and vitriol throughout our country," Zeldin wrote.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Zeldin Seeks Investigation Into Anti-Semitism in NYC Public Schools
> 
> 
> Rep. Lee Zeldin (R., N.Y.) petitioned the Department of Education to launch an investigation into a group of New York City public school teachers who he says are indoctrinating kids with anti-Israel materials and anti-Semitic views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com


Another lie. They didn't say anything about Jews.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## gtopa1

P F Tinmore said:


>


You nazis take many guises!!!

Greg


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Another lie. They didn't say anything about Jews.
> 
> Thanks for the link.


(Palestinians DARE to compare themselves to: )

"One way is by teaching the history of Palestinian oppression, as we would the history of American slavery, the genocide of Native Americans, antisemitism, and South African apartheid."

----------
Yes, Palestinian Oppression.

Hamas oppresses its own population.
The PA oppresses its own population.

Their education is all about hatred for Jews and destroying Israel, because the land is "ALL THEIRS".
And Jews are evil, and Allah turned Jews into pigs and monkeys, and should remember that under Islamic rule.

Palestinians are like the "indigenous" people of the Land of Israel. (They really HATE being Arabs, because the word itself denotes where they are indigenous from. Sigh )

WHAT A CONTRADICTION, since Arabs were NEVER indigenous to Ancient Canaan, any part of it.

Their geography is faulty.  Arabs mistake the place of Arabia as being ON Ancient Canaan.


That is a first.  But only because the JEWS regained sovereignty over a small part of their ancient homeland.


BOYCOTT PALESTINIAN ACTIVISTS, until they learn real history and stop attacking Jews, simply because Islam demands that they do so.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


LOL, a "Poll" which comes from BDS.  

Quack


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are only a sampling of boycotts of Jews around the world before 1920. They have different reasons (when any reasons are given) but the bottom line is that they are simply antisemitic. 

The feel just like BDS does today. The last one I list is exactly like BDS today. 

Germany, reported in the St. Louis Globe-Democrat, January 9. 1881:

West Fork, Indiana, from the Gazette of Cedar Rapids IA, March 1, 1893:








Algiers, reported by Western Mail of Cardiff, December 9, 1898:

This is exactly like Fatah saying that they keep track of  and photograph Palestinians who shop at Rami Levy stores in Judea and Samaria.


France, reported in the Chicago Tribune, May 10, 1900:

Sounds lot like the extensive rules the BDSers have on what is forbidden.

Ireland, from Inter-Ocean (Chicago), May 8, 1904:

As always, instead of protecting the Jews, the Jews are told to run away "for their safety."

Odessa, Russia, October 1906:





Atlanta, GA, from Montgomery Times,. June 24, 1915:

And here was a justification for boycotting Jews in Europe, by pretending to care about a fictional Jewish boycott of Arabs in Palestine - this is pure BDS from 1894 reported in The Jewish Voice of St. Louis:






BDS isn't new. It is just like the boycotts of Jews worldwide for at least 140 years.

(full article online)









						A sampling of boycotts of Jews 1881-1920. They sure resemble BDS today.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I've been following the Twitter account of Ken Roth, head of Human Rights Watch, and his multiple attacks on Israel daily.

I count that he has tweeted against Israel 95 times since July 1, far more than any other nation except Myanmar and China.

Roth really emphasizes his bizarre idea that Israel is in the top tier of human rights abusers in the world. In one very telling tweet from August 4:


> Biden "is preparing an overhaul of arms export policy to increase the emphasis on human rights." The real test: will that mean a cutoff of arms sales tosystematic abusers like Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, the Philippines, and Israel?


Here is Roth's list of the worst human rights abusers that buy arms from the US. However, as I pointed out then, there are a lot of countries with horrific human rights records that Roth didn't bother to mention in his list, among them Nigeria, Qatar, Lebanon, Mexico, Colombia, Tunisia, Pakistan, Kenya, Turkey, Jordan, Oman, Indonesia, India, Thailand, Niger, Morocco and DR Congo.


Roth's obsession can only be described as antisemitism. Besides the tweet he made last month blaming Jews for antisemitism - which he took down but didn't apologize for - Roth yesterday tweeted:



American Jews are the ones who are writing letters and contacting governors and representatives about this topic. Roth, by highlighting this quote, is saying that American Jews are not really Americans, and they have no right to complain about American companies. Moreover, any Americans outraged at the Ben and Jerry's boycott are - according to Roth's tweet - really acting as agents of the Israeli government.

(full article online)









						@HRW's Ken Roth's crazed, antisemitic obsession with Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the wake of the signing of the Abraham Accords last year, Israel’s renewed diplomatic relationship with Morocco appears to be bearing fruit, as a raft of cooperation agreements between the two countries are reportedly in the pipeline.

In July, Israel and Morocco signed a cybersecurity cooperation agreement, which was the first time the two countries had reached a deal on anything since the renewal of ties, according to Israeli outlet Globes.

The foundations for that signing were laid after Foreign Affairs Ministry director-general Alon Ushpiz’s recent trip, which mapped out the required steps to promote economic and trade cooperation.

Economy Minister Orna Barbivay is also expected to visit Morocco in the coming weeks at the head of a delegation of businesspeople and industrialists, reported Globes.

(full article online)









						Israel-Morocco Ties Deepen as Lapid Prepares for Rabat Trip
					

Israeli alternate Prime Minister and Foreign Minister Yair Lapid speaks during a news conference in Dubai, United Arab Emirates, June …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Senior Lebanese Columnist On Al-Arabiya Website: Iraq Should Establish Ties With Israel To Counter Iran's Influence And Presence
					

In an article published July 20, 2021 on Al-Arabiya's English-language website,  Rami Rayess, a senior Lebanese journalist and advisor to Druze leader Walid Jumblatt,  w




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A former longtime Ben & Jerry's employee said the company's decision to boycott Israel was based on advice from a BDS activist who was expelled from Israel for spearheading economic pressure campaigns against the Jewish state.

Susannah Levin, who spent 21 years as a freelance graphic designer for Ben & Jerry's before resigning last month over the company's decision to halt its sales in the West Bank, said the company's board consulted with Human Rights Watch's Israel-Palestine director Omar Shakir, an advocate of the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement who accused the Jewish state of "crimes against humanity."

"Omar Shakir spoke directly to the board," said Levin in an interview with Israel's Channel 2 radio on Tuesday. "He wrote the Human Rights Watch report, [which] is what they were basing their information on. It's a report that accuses Israel of apartheid."

"They believed him to be a valid source of information about Israel," she added.

(full article online)









						Former Ben and Jerry's Employee Says Anti-Israel Activist Spoke to Board Ahead of Boycott Decision - Washington Free Beacon
					

A former longtime Ben & Jerry's employee said the company's decision to boycott Israel was based on advice from a BDS activist who was expelled from Israel for spearheading economic pressure campaigns against the Jewish state.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 





(Los Angeles, CA – August 10, 2021) – On August 10, StandWithUs initiated a national campaign by sending a letter to nearly 3000 university leaders encouraging them to put a stop to the now-common practice of academic departments and student governments employing official university websites, social media accounts, and email listservs to promote extremist political causes such as BDS campaigns. The exploitation of official university assets for political activism violates professional codes of conduct and pre-existing ethics policies at most universities—policies that are rarely enforced. StandWithUs called on university presidents and general counsels to issue guidance to all faculty and students reminding them of these policies and announcing penalties for their violation. Such violations were commonplace during the recent fighting between Israel and Hamas in May 2021, when countless academic departments and student governments took over official university social media accounts and email lists and used them to promote hatred of Israel and in many cases, antisemitism.





StandWithUs’ legal letter details the numerous university policies and professional codes of conduct that this behavior violates, and the way that official promotion of extremist anti-Israel and antisemitic content marginalizes students based on their Jewish identity and/or Israeli citizenship.





Based on months of legal research and assistance from lawyers in StandWithUs’ pro bono attorney network, the letter includes suggested language that universities can adopt immediately to curtail further abuse by faculty, academic departments, and student governments as the fall 2021 semester gets underway. 





StandWithUs’ letter also clarifies that barring campus political activists—be they students, professors, or administrators—from using official university channels to disseminate inflammatory, partisan, or hateful messages in no way runs afoul of First Amendment rights or the principles of academic freedom. 





“StandWithUs receives hundreds of requests from alumni, students, and parents asking if a particular university is a welcoming place for Jewish and Israeli students, where they can study and enjoy campus life without being subjected to constant attacks on their identity – ones that increasingly appear to carry the endorsement of schools themselves. University leaders should make clear to these alumni, students, and parents whether their campuses will implement the crucial guidelines we recommend,” said Roz Rothstein, CEO of StandWithUs. 




Yael Lerman, Director of the StandWithUs Saidoff Legal Department stated, "StandWithUs calls on universities to stop the exploitation of official communication vehicles for anti-Israel activism and enforce codes of conduct and ethics policies." 

(full article online)









						StandWithUs Demands Universities Act Against Use of Official Accounts for Anti-Israel Activism
					

Universities Must Stop Allowing Use of Official and Branded Social Media, Websites, and Email Lists for Anti-Israel, Anti-Zionist and Antisemitic Activism FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE (Los Angeles, CA – August 10, 2021) – On August 10, StandWithUs initiated a national campaign by sending a letter to...




					www.standwithus.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

SOAS ought to have understood that the ‘antisemitism and all other forms of racism’ formula, which is familiar from its routine deployment by the Corbyn led Labour Party, would ring alarm bells in the Jewish community. It was a formulation which always accompanied angry but meaningless denials of the specific charges of antisemitism.

Antisemitism is not a form of ‘cultural, ethnic and religious chauvinism’.

The new policy says:



> Political advocacy may use the legitimate demands of… calls against antisemitism… to deflect from critical academic and political scrutiny…. Religious fundamentalists may equate religion and state, and demand not only acquiescence from all those within their nations who oppose their agendas but also silence others including scholars and journalists who subject their actions and words to critical reflection and scrutiny. Ethnic and racial chauvinists across the world act in a similar manner to shield themselves from criticism.


Insofar as this new policy is a response to the claim that there is a toxic antisemitic environment at SOAS, this part of it could all too easily be read as the standard antisemitic denial and counter-accusation that I have name the _Livingstone Formulation_. This is a standard response specifically at SOAS, frequently deployed both by staff and by students there. In the context of this specific claim, that there is a toxic antisemitic environment at SOAS, this response could all too easily be interpreted as an accusation made against the student who made the claim, that he did so dishonestly, in the course of pro-Israel political advocacy, in the hope of shielding Israel from criticism, and not because he believed it to be true. If the policy is interpreted in this way it could constitute a serious violation of the Macpherson principle. It could also be a violation of the Principle’s re-statement specifically relating to antisemitism, in the EHRC report on Labour antisemitism. The EHRC report singled out this kind of treatment of people who say they have experienced antisemitism as one of the key ‘types of antisemitic conduct that amounted to unlawful harassment’:



> Labour Party agents denied antisemitism in the Party and made comments dismissing complaints as ‘smears’ and ‘fake’. This conduct may target Jewish members as deliberately making up antisemitism complaints to undermine the Labour Party, and ignores legitimate and genuine complaints of antisemitism in the party.


While it is possible that an inquiry might, in the end, have determined that the claim of antisemitism was indeed made in bad faith and for political reasons, this is not possible in this case, since there was no inquiry.


** The appeals panel unanimously agreed to specify that SOAS should carry out its investigation into the claim that it has a toxic antisemitic environment in the following ways:*

(full article online)









						Statement by David Hirsh to the new ‘SOAS Charter on Racism, Antisemitism and All Forms of Cultural, Ethnic and Religious Chauvinism’ which appears to have been published in response to questions about institutional antisemitism at SOAS
					

This statement is available on a pdf, please follow this link to download. SOAS received a complaint from a Jewish student that it had a toxic antisemitic environment. SOAS did not investigate the …




					engageonline.wordpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Pflugerville woman rejoices after federal judge blocks Texas law | KVUE​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Krystal and Saagar: Abby Martin WINS Anti-BDS Lawsuit Against Georgia​


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Boycott Israel, Boycott Jews, change the truth......always )

So why would this nobody named Tirkhanah Love have such strong opinions about Mayim Bialik to make it look like she holds opinions that are the exact opposite of what she really believes?

The answer comes from his third example:




> Bialik loudly proclaimed her donation toward bulletproof vests for the genocidal Israeli Defense Forces back in 2014 just out of “a need to do something.” After facing backlash, she quieted for a time until May of this year, where she self-identified as a “liberal Zionist” who, like many other celebrities, spouted bothsidesism: “Israel deserves to live as an autonomous free and safe nation,” she told Fox News. “The Palestinian people deserve the same. What is happening now by extremists on both sides is tragic. It’s horrendous. It’s unacceptable. And I have to hold out hope that peace and justice will prevail.”


There you have it - Bialik once expressed support for what Love says is a "genocidal" army. 

Anyone who thinks that the IDF is genocidal is ignorant about the IDF, ignorant about genocide and insulting to actual victims of genocide who would have love to have traded places with Palestinians any day of the week.

Here we have it: Tirkhanah Love is a modern antisemite, hiding his hate behind a pretense of caring about Palestinians but attacking someone who is possibly the most public observant Jew in Hollywood today,. Bialik supports the Jewish state's existence, and to haters like Love, that is enough to attack her and to make up lies about her.

(full article online)









						Brand new Daily Beast writer is a textbook case of modern antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A review of Miller’s conduct began in March, after university officials learned he had advocated the “end of Zionism” in a lecture and accused Jewish students of waging a campaign of censorship at Israel’s direction.

In a Thursday letter addressed to Professor Esther Dermot, Head of the Bristol School of Policy Studies, the Bristol Jewish Society said it had learned that Miller is currently scheduled to teach two modules in the coming academic year, including “Understanding Terrorism.”

“By allowing Miller to continue teaching, you have publicly and inadvertently made your own judgement on this case. Your inaction legitimizes his views and assumes his innocence in a very serious case of antisemitic conduct,” it said. “This assumption sends the message that academics are free to harass and target Jewish students without any consequences or repercussions for their actions.”

(full article online)









						Bristol University Professor Under Antisemitism Probe Still Scheduled to Teach Next Year, Say Jewish Students
					

University of Bristol in the United Kingdom. Photo: StockVault Jewish student groups have called on the University of Bristol to …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sinajuavi

P F Tinmore said:


> Those people did not kick out the Palestinians and replace them with colonial settlers.


Many of them did kick out the inhabitants of those lands, including a lot of Jews and Christians, few of whom were "Arabs" when this happened.

Jews returning to their own homeland are not "colonial settlers". They were mostly refugees, either from Nazi German or Nazi Arab violence.


----------



## Sinajuavi

F


P F Tinmore said:


> Why do the Palestinians "single out" Israel?
> 
> Israel is the only country occupying Palestine, DUH!


Following WW2, "Palestine" was legally defined as a territory which included what is now Jordan, Israel, Golan, W. Bank and Gaza.

So who is "occupying" Palestine? Jordan, the PA, and Hamas are not, but Israel is?

"Palestine" is a fiction created by the Nazi Hajj Amin al-Husseini to use as a tool against the Zionists. There was prior NO Palestinian people and never a Palestinian nation of any description. The only entities to be independent of either Greek, Roman, Arab or Turkish imperialist occupation in that territory for the past 2800 years or so have been Israel and Crusader states. I'm not advocating for the legitimacy of the Crusader states, but their rule was no worse than that of the Arabs from whom they temporarily conquered terrority in the Levant.


----------



## Hollie

Still early in a new drug trial but I hope the boycott groupies will add this to their personal boycott priorities. 










						COVID: 90% of patients treated with new Israeli drug discharged in 5 days
					

The Phase II trial for an Israeli COVID drug saw some 29 out of 30 patients, moderate to serious, recover within days.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Jibril Rajoub re Algerian athlete’s refusal to compete with Israeli: “This expresses the real and deep-rooted Algerian affiliation with Palestine, with the cause of Palestine. The best of blessings to the Algerian people and blessings to this great athlete.”*​
*In supporting athletes who refuse to compete against Israelis, Rajoub breaches principles 4 and 6 of the Olympic Committee’s Charter, and Articles 1, 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 and 1.4 of the IOC Code of Ethics.*​

As opposed to Palestinian support, the International Judo Federation immediately suspended the Algerian and his coach:



> *“Following the draw of the judo competition at the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games, Fethi Nourine and his coach Amar Benikhlef gave individual statements to media announcing their withdrawal from the competition to avoid meeting an Israeli athlete. The immediate response of the IJF Executive Committee was to form an investigative commission which confirmed all the facts, leading to a temporary suspension of the athlete and the coach and assigning the case to the Disciplinary Commission of the IJF for further investigation, judgement and final sanctioning beyond the Olympic Games.”*
> [Fethi Nourine and Amar Benikhlef: Disciplinary Sanctions]



(full article online)









						PMW submits complaint to International Olympic Committee against head of PA Olympic Committee | PMW Analysis
					

Jibril Rajoub re: Algerian athlete’s refusal to compete with Israeli: “This expresses the real and deep-rooted Algerian affiliation with Palestine, with the cause of Palestine. The best of blessings to the Algerian people and blessings to this great athlete.”




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is slated to host the MIss Universe pageant this coming December.

Last year's winner wasn't Miss Israel. But the pageant decided that Israel was the best place to hold the event anyway.

In July (before the resurgence of Covid-19), 


> Paula Shugart, the president of the Miss Universe organization, said Israel has been on the pageant's shortlist of host countries "for a number of years due to its rich history."
> 
> "As we sought a location for our 70th anniversary celebration, it became clear through our conversations with acting mayor Lankri (of Eilat) and the Israeli Ministry of Tourism that Israel, which has done a good job containing the global pandemic, has the best resources to host Miss Universe in December," Shugart told Insider.





> "We look forward to deepening our commitment to creating meaningful cultural conversation, connection, and understanding through this partnership," she added
> The Miss Universe Organization said contestants will "explore the rich history and culture of Israel" in the weeks leading up to the competition with visits to the Dead Sea, Jerusalem, and Tel Aviv.




They really want to be in Israel. And when they say Jerusalem, they aren't talking about any sections within the Green Line. 

Of course, the haters tried to make a hashtag#BoycottMissUniverse, which fizzled quickly. They are also trying to claim that Israel targets Palestinian women, which is the sort of insanity they all repeat to each other until they actually try that logic out on someone who is not already in their echo chamber. 









						The beauty of a Miss Universe pageant in Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Abraham Accords have not only brought political and economic benefits. Israelis and citizens of Arab nations have come together in numerous sectors, including sports.

For the first time, Israelis were able to take part in Morocco’s ‘Dakhla Downwind Challenge’ – a challenging five-day kiteboarding journey from Dakhla to Lagouira in southern Morocco.

Watch and see the excitement about this momentous occasion!

(full article online)









						WATCH: Israel Takes Part in Kite Surfing Competition in Morocco | United with Israel
					

Thanks to the Abraham Accords, Israelis participate in the 6th annual 'Dakhla Downwind Challenge' for the first time!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The agreement was inked during a meeting at the Allenby Bridge border crossing between Israeli Agriculture Minister Oded Forer and his Jordanian counterpart Rasan al-Majali. The Israeli and Jordanian ambassadors were in attendance.

They agreed that Israel would import Jordanian produce during the biblical sabbatical year that takes place every seven years of the agricultural cycle. Shmita is mandated by the Torah and is observed in Judaism.

Israeli farmers must leave their land fallow and cease all agricultural activity for the year in order to be certified kosher.

Purchasing agricultural produce from Arab neighbors is one solution for obtaining fruits and vegetables to feed Israel’s observant Jewish population.

The ministers also discussed boosting agricultural cooperation between the two countries.

Ties between Israel and Jordan have been warming since Israel’s new government was sworn in.

The two countries last month agreed to increase Jordan’s export potential to the West Bank from about $160 million a year up to $700 million annually. Israel also agreed to sell an additional 50 million cubic meters of water to Jordan this year.










						Israel Signs Deal With Jordan for Agricultural Imports During Sabbatical Year
					

Jordan’s King Abdullah II listens during a meeting in Amman, Jordan, May 26, 2021. Alex Brandon/Pool via REUTERS i24 News …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Can US Law & the Israeli Government Force Ben & Jerry’s to Support Occupation? W/ Lara Friedman​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Direct Action, Protest & BDS - How Best to Help Palestine in 2021?​


----------



## Sixties Fan

In First, Israeli Avocado Farmers to Grow Superfood in Morocco to Meet Surge in Global Demand
					

An avocado farm off the coast of Lagos, Portugal. Photo: Reuters Israel’s largest grower and exporter of citrus is for …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Decolonize social media has explicit calls to violence and rioting- not only against "Zionists" but against anyone they declare the enemy, like the police or the New York subway system.



			https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1sIlyKBTIzw/YR5FjDXbVxI/AAAAAAABmdU/y13KKM5XDvwfZVnfky3IjXTxCXBWMZF6QCLcBGAsYHQ/s1060/decol1.jpg
		


They try to walk the line between advocating violence and pretending to be pacifists to attract followers. So while the poster above says it is "anti-war" they also say - even in these chants - that terrorism is "justified." 

Husain openly advocated violence, as well as the cynical attempt to hijack Black issues, at  a 2016 Al Quds Day rallyto Muslims at Times Square where he said, "One thing is certain: boycott, divestment and sanctions is changing the conversation and it's creating a new set of relationships and it connects us to the black liberation struggle in this country, and it gets around the idea of violence and non-violence which no one should judge each other on, and the days in which they call you terrorists...We're Muslims, proud Muslims, fighting for justice, and in all the ways possible, and yes jihadis, jihadis in all the ways possible.....  don't let anyone tell you that you need to renounce your brother or sister because they're fighting in a way that's unacceptable."

This poster from Decolonize This Space openly advocates methods and tools of violent rioting.

-----
"Globalize the Intifada" means exactly what it sounds like: mainstream Palestinian-style terrorism worldwide, in the name of a fake "justice.

(full article online)









						"Globalize the Intifada" is led by an NYU adjunct professor who openly advocates violence
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ms Ornstein stated that the demonstrators called upon Mr Fleming and Equity President Maureen Beattie “to acknowledge how ill-judged and partisan their intervention has been, and also its role in escalating the upsurge in antisemitism in the UK”.

The open letter said that both Mr Fleming and Ms Beattie should “undertake antisemitism awareness training and rebuild bridges with those union members they have let down”. 

In a video uploaded to Twitter by Ms Ornstein, the protesters can be seen outside Equity headquarters. Speaking to the camera, Ms Ornstein said: “It was very predictable that there would be a lot of antisemitism at that rally, and indeed there was. It was blatant, naked antisemitism on the streets of London. Equity was there, and Equity did not call it out, and we feel that this does a real disservice to its members who will not all agree with that position, and indeed, several have left as a result.” 

In May, Dame Maureen Lipman, who was a member of Equity for 54 years before leaving after the union voiced its support for the anti-Israel demonstrations, warnedJewish members to “get the hell out”, adding: “I didn’t join a political union. I joined a union to protect its members. You don’t dictate to artists what they believe in, and don’t incite them to join a mob.”

The actress and columnist, Tracy-Ann Oberman, was another leading figure who criticised Equity, asking on Twitter: “How are UK Jewish performers and friends meant to feel safe?”

Demonstrators are seen in the video delivering the open letter to staff at Equity headquarters, before another speaker said how the anti-Israel demonstrations were “poisoned by antisemitism”. She said: “Paul Fleming should have known that five days before his call [urging Equity members to attend another anti-Israel rally], a convoy of cars displaying Palestine flags drove through Jewish areas of London. Through a megaphone, they shouted ‘f**k their mothers, rape their daughters’. Paul Fleming should have known that Jewish women had to lock themselves into their homes. Paul Fleming should have known the rallies were tainted.”

(full article online)









						“Equity’s Inequity”: Demonstrators say actors’ union helped escalate “upsurge in antisemitism in the UK”
					

On Tuesday, demonstrators campaigned outside of the headquarters of the actors’ union, Equity, alleging that the union helped to escalate the “upsurge in antisemitism in the UK”. The protesters, wearing sashes that read “Equity’s Inequity”, said that they represent 300 “usually anonymous...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Almehiri, who is from the UAE and Boulder, Col, plans to study nursing at Haifa University in the hopes of becoming a midwife. She is also an electrical engineer who founded the Persian Gulf’s first Arabic-Hebrew language exchange program.

The Israeli consulate in Dubai introduced Almehiri shortly after Israel and the UAE marked the first anniversary of the Abraham Accords.

(full article online)









						WATCH: Meet the First Emirati to Study in An Israeli University | United with Israel
					

The Israeli consulate in Dubai introduced Sumaiiah Almehiri shortly after the first anniversary of the Abraham Accords.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Jewish students in the USA head to campus this month, they will be preoccupied with many of the same concerns shared by other undergraduates across the country during these turbulent times. However, many will also be saddled with the burden that attending a college or university while identifiably Jewish has become.

It is difficult to find a school that is free from the growing phenomenon of campus antisemitism. Nonetheless, Rutgers University has earned a reputation for being one of the most hostile environments for Jewish students.

Rutgers administrations come and go, but what never seems to change is the toxic combination of indifference, incompetence and worse that each one brings to the issue of antisemitism. For decades, young Jews have endured hate and discrimination from faculty members, affiliated organizations and fellow students while the university looked on.

(full article online)









						Defund Hillel? Defund Rutgers.
					

Rutgers will likely continue to sit on its hands and allow blatant antisemitism on campus. The larger Jewish community must not do so.Op-ed




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Just because most colleges and universities have been on at least a partial pandemic shut down this past year doesn’t mean that BDS forces have lost any of their vitriol.

Or that they’ve given up on pillorying the Jewish state and, all too often, the Jewish people as well.

Among those fanning the anti-Israel flames this past year:

(full article online)









						BDS-Proof: Tips For Helping Jewish Students On Campus Feel Secure and Empowered | United with Israel
					

Before heading back to college, our children need to be prepared for the anti-Semitism they may be in for.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Just because most colleges and universities have been on at least a partial pandemic shut down this past year doesn’t mean that BDS forces have lost any of their vitriol.
> 
> Or that they’ve given up on pillorying the Jewish state and, all too often, the Jewish people as well.
> 
> Among those fanning the anti-Israel flames this past year:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS-Proof: Tips For Helping Jewish Students On Campus Feel Secure and Empowered | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Before heading back to college, our children need to be prepared for the anti-Semitism they may be in for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


You have to feel sorry for Israel supporters. Ethnic cleansing/settler colonialism/apartheid is a tough sell.

The only thing left is to deal out antisemite cards.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You have to feel sorry for Israel supporters. Ethnic cleansing/settler colonialism/apartheid is a tough sell.
> 
> The only thing left is to deal out antisemite cards.


Gee. The islamic mind is consumed with silly slogans.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Maybe you need more balloons?









						Israel Economy Facts & Stats
					

Find out how Israel ranks internationally on Economy. Get the facts and compare to other countries!



					www.nationmaster.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## danielpalos

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


There merely needs to be a policy of economic levantas for the Levant.  Why not task the UN?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Islamic terrorism carries consequences.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Islamic terrorism carries consequences.


Oooo, you played a terrorist card.

Good girl.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Oooo, you played a terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.


Your usual, worn, tired slogan.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The BDS movement and its followers might actually have the opportunity to do something good this week. No, really. 

The U.N. Human Rights Council, which usually devotes most of its time to criticizing Israel for defending itself against terrorist attacks, has called an emergency meeting to examine potential human rights abuses committed by the Taliban during their takeover of Afghanistan. There are already reports of Taliban militia ordering women to give up their jobs and to remain indoors, closing schools for girls and forcing young women to marry their fighters, not to mention the persecution of ethnic and religious minorities and whippings, beatings and other violence against Afghani civilians.


It would seem that this should be an open-and-shut case for a U.N. entity with the expressed purpose of promoting and protecting human rights around the world. But over the years, the HRC has dedicated the overwhelming majority of its time to Israel-bashing, to the point where the Jewish state has received an official condemnation from the Council on no fewer than 78 occasions since it was reconstituted in 2006—more than the rest of the world combined. In other words, the atrocities, cruelty and barbarism that is a feature of daily life in Iran, North Korea and Syria, just to name a few countries, is of less concern to the commission’s members than Israel’s efforts to protect its citizens against constant threats of violence from its foes.

(full article online)









						Will there be a BDS movement against the Taliban?
					

If BDS-ers set aside their single-minded focus on Israel for just a short period to spotlight instead the Taliban’s daily outrages, it could help pressure the U.N. Human Rights Council to make the same adjustment.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Media Watch sent a complaint to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) against the chairman of the Palestine Olympic Committee for his support of boycotts against Israeli athletes.

PMW wrote in its letter to the IOC on Aug. 15 that Jibril Rajoub praising an Olympic athlete for refusing to compete against an Israeli opponent is a “fundamental breach of not only the Olympic spirit,” but also the IOC Charter and Code of Ethics.


As an example, the watchdog group cited how Rajoub cheered on Algerian judoka Fethi Nourine when he withdrew from a competition in the Tokyo Olympics in July to avoid facing Israel’s Tohar Butbul.

The letter also noted that last year, Rajoub “conveyed blessings to Arab athletes who have refused to compete with Israeli athletes” and demanded a worldwide Arab boycott of Israel in sports.

(full article online)









						Watchdog: IOC must take action against PA for urging boycotts of Israeli athletes
					

Palestinian Media Watch cited the approval of Algerian judoka Fethi Nourine when he withdrew from a competition in the Tokyo Olympics in July to avoid facing Israel’s Tohar Butbul.




					www.jns.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



When your 'advocacy' is libel and racist incitement
not to mention chasing people on the streets...

Can there be more admission of further criminal intent,
than demanding your victim's legal protection against that removed?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Canadian Green Party has nominated a candidate for a Nova Scotia riding who was dropped by the country's New Democratic Party in 2019 for a tweet comparing Israel to Nazi Germany.

According to CTV News, Zaman apologized for her anti-Israel tweets shortly after she was lambasted for them, stating that her statements were "inappropriate, hurtful and sadly may be perceived as antisemitic."

Israel National News noted that Canada's Green Party has faced an internal battle in recent months between its leader Annamie Paul, who is Jewish, and anti-Israel elements within the party.

While the Green Party officially does not support the BDS movement, in 2016 the party passed a resolution supporting BDS before the measure was repealed in favor of an endorsement of a ban on products from "illegal Israeli settlements."

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/08/26/report-canadas-green-party-embraces-politician-who-likened-israel-to-nazi-germany/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bulgaria opts out of Durban IV Conference citing antisemitism
					

Countries other than Bulgaria opting out of Durban IV are Israel, the US, Canada, Australia, Germany, the UK, Hungary, Austria, the Netherlands, the Czech Republic and France.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Bulgaria opts out of Durban IV Conference citing antisemitism
> 
> 
> Countries other than Bulgaria opting out of Durban IV are Israel, the US, Canada, Australia, Germany, the UK, Hungary, Austria, the Netherlands, the Czech Republic and France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


Cool, all of the useless people won't be there.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

GENEVA, August 30, 2021 — A coalition of more than 30 members of parliament from across Europe and the UK today launched a global appeal, spearheaded by the Geneva-based non-governmental human rights group UN Watch, urging countries to pull out of the UN’s upcoming commemoration of a 2001 conference on racism that was plagued by virulent displays of  antisemitism. _(See text of appeal and list of signatories below.) _

The September 22nd follow-up meeting of the Durban Conference, named after the South African city where the first edition was held in 2001, is scheduled to bring together world leaders on the sidelines of the UN General Assembly in New York.

Citing concerns over antisemitism, numerous countries have already announced they are boycotting what has become known as “Durban IV,” including Austria, Australia, Canada, the Czech Republic. France, Germany, the Netherlands, the UK and the US.

“We welcome these announcements and hereby call on all other countries to follow,” said the lawmakers. “We recall that the Durban process, since its inception at the 2001 World Conference Against Racism in Durban, South Africa, has included ugly displays of intolerance and antisemitism.”

The 33 parliamentarians — from Austria, Croatia, Finland, France, Italy, Latvia, Netherlands, Slovakia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the UK — called attention to “a worldwide surge of anti-Jewish violence and inflammatory language that demonizes the Jewish state as uniquely evil,” which they said echoes accusations of “genocide” and “apartheid” leveled in 2001 in advance of the Durban conference at a UN preparatory meeting in Tehran.  

“We urge all UN member states not to legitimize this event,” said the MPs. They voiced firm support for combating racism “outside of the tainted Durban process,”  where nations “must continue to work to combat racism, bigotry, and racial discrimination in all forms and all places.”

In tandem with the parliamentary appeal, UN Watch has launched a new petition and website calling on Brazil, Denmark, Italy, New Zealand and other countries to pull out of Durban IV.









						30 European MPs call on states to drop UN conference tainted by antisemitism - UN Watch
					

GENEVA, August 30, 2021 — A coalition of more than 30 members of parliament from across Europe and the UK today launched a global appeal, spearheaded by the Geneva-based non-governmental human rights group UN Watch, urging countries to pull out of the UN’s upcoming commemoration of a 2001...



					unwatch.org


----------



## Papageorgio

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network


The link is bad. I will now boycott you for supplying bad links.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Pitching Abraham's tent: The human dimension of UAE-Israeli normalization
					

Download PDF In the past year, many have written on the normalization of relations between Israel and Arab states, focusing on economic interests and A report that shines a light on Hezbollah's propaganda campaign that builds off the group's longstanding anti-American narratives aimed at...




					www.atlanticcouncil.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Let us consider one of the most egregious examples. Germany’s Social Democratic foreign minister, Heiko Maas, has consistently sent high-level diplomats to Tehran’s embassy in Berlin to celebrate the Islamic Revolution that ushered in the radical clerical regime in 1979.

That a politician like Maas, who said he went into “politics because of Auschwitz,” is mainstreaming a regime that denies the Holocaust while all the time issuing genocidal statements about bringing about a second one is telling.

The Social Democratic president Frank-Walter Steinmeier infamously sent a telegram on the occasion of the 40th anniversary of the 1979 revolution to Iran’s then-president Hassan Rouhani, congratulating the mullah regime “in the name” of the German people.

It should be noted that Merkel objected neither to Steinmeier’s telegram nor to Maas’s foreign ministry participating in an event celebrating the clerical regime.

Merkel’s chief priority was to preserve her coalition and not to pick fights with the Social Democrats. Her other main priority was to advance Germany’s commercial interests, even at the expense of her pledge to Israel that the security of the Jewish state is “non-negotiable.”

Germany remains the Islamic Republic’s most important European trade partner. In 2019, Maas sent a top diplomat to a seminar designed to help companies bypass US sanctions targeting Iran’s regime.

Björn Stritzel, a security and foreign-affairs journalist for the Berlin-based Bild, Europe’s best-selling newspaper, wrote at the time about the seminar that the business with Iran takes place “with the blessing of the German Foreign Ministry. This is not only shameful but a slap in the face of all freedom-loving Iranians.”

Last week, the German journalist Wolfram Weimer described Maas as “the worst foreign minister since 1945.”

Maas’s record on delegitimizing Israel and endangering Jewish security certainly justifies Weimer’s blistering critique.

Maas did not object when his Ambassador to the United Nations Christoph Heusgen likened Israel to the jihadi terrorist movement Hamas at the UN Security Council. Heusgen’s appalling parallel earned him a spot on the Simon Wiesenthal Center’s worst outbreaks of anti-Israelism and antisemitism in 2019.

A year later, another Foreign Ministry employee, Andreas Görgen, the director-general for cultural affairs and communication, was included in the 2020 list for his advocacy of the BDS campaign targeting Israel.

Jusos, the Social Democratic Party’s youth movement, also earned a spot on the Wiesenthal list for its resolution declaring solidarity with the youth wing of Fatah, the main faction of the PLO, as a “sister organization.” Fatah Youth seeks the dissolution of Israel. In one instance, at a demonstration in 2018 in the disputed West Bank, Fatah Youth members wore fake explosive belts and chanted slogans calling for Israel’s destruction.

When I asked Michaela Engelmeier, a Social Democratic politician who became the general secretary of the German-Israeli Friendship Society (DIG), about the antisemitic bill of particulars regarding her party, she refused to comment and blocked me on Twitter.

When Social Democrats like Engelmeier, who plays a leading role in a moderately pro-Israel group that is financed by Germany’s government, remain silent, it only sets the stage for more Social Democratic-animated antisemitism.

To be fair, Engelmeier — a former member of the German National Judo Team — has done some decent work in criticizing Muslim-majority countries like the Islamic Republic that engage in antisemitism by refusing to compete against Israeli athletes.

Sadly, there are no robust countervailing forces within Engelmeier’s party to undercut its growing anti-Jewish problem.

(full article online)









						Germany’s ‘Antisemitism Is the Socialism of Fools’ Enters a Third Century
					

German Chancellor Angela Merkel meeting with Hassan Rouhani at the United Nations on Sept. 24, 2019. Photo: Office of the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The group is mostly composed of supporters of former Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn, under whose tenure, many claimed, the party became institutionally antisemitic.

Corbyn resigned as leader after Labour’s crushing defeat in the 2019 elections and was replaced by Keir Starmer, who has made cleansing the party of antisemitism a top priority.

Jewish News reported Sunday that Bird has called the anti-antisemitism process in Labour a “Jew process” and warned a focus on prejudice against Jews could harm other groups.

“One thing that worries me is the privileging of racism against Jews as more worthy of resources than other forms of discrimination such as against black people, Muslim people and people who have crossed borders to this country,” she said.

She has also appeared to compare herself and similar activists to the victims of the Holocaust, rewriting a famous poem about Nazi persecution to say, “They came for the anti-zionists, and I stood up because I was not a target, I stood up in solidarity. And then they came for the socialists but they couldn’t get us because we were having a party, the Labour Party.”

Bird refers to herself on Twitter as a “Jewess” and has said her grandfather “never knew his cousins because they perished in the Holocaust.”

(full article online )









						UK Labour Party Councillor Who Referred to ‘Jew Process’ Facing Expulsion
					

British-Jewish students protest a visit to Bristol by Labour party leader Jeremy Corbyn. Photo: Twitter screenshot In another development in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> .


^^^^ On the front lines of cutting and pasting youtube videos.


----------



## danielpalos

...economic levantas for the Levant!


----------



## Sixties Fan

During May’s conflict between Israel and Hamas, the antisemitic genocidal terrorist group, Imam Irfan Chishti, MBE made a speech in Rochdale, in which he reportedly said: “We ask you Allah that you accept every single shahid (martyr) who has given their life for Palestine.”

He allegedly added that Israel was “this terrorist state forcing terror upon our brothers and sisters” and that Muslims must be smart, as “our Jewish brethren” are “a lot smarter than us”.

He went on to say that Muslims knew “exactly the strategy that those Jewish, Zionist politicians are doing and we also know how to respond. It’s got to be long term, it’s got to be economic, it’s got to be with strategy.”

According to the International Definition of Antisemitism, “Making mendacious, dehumanising, demonising, or stereotypical allegations about Jews as such or the power of Jews as collective — such as, especially but not exclusively, the myth about a world Jewish conspiracy or of Jews controlling the media, economy, government or other societal institutions” is an example of antisemitism.

Following this, the Home Secretary launched an inquiry into Mr Chishti, with the Home Office calling his comments “completely unacceptable” and warned they risked “damaging community relations and undermining Prevent’s important work.”

However, following the investigation, Mr Chishti has returned to his role.

When asked about his comments shortly after he made them, Mr Chishti said that he was “jolted” upon reading back his speech and admitted that he “could have chosen better and less equivocal words” to encourage “the expression of opinions”.

(full article online)









						Following Government inquiry, imam who labelled Israel a “terrorist state” and referred to “Jewish, Zionist politicians” is reinstated into counter-extremism role
					

An imam who labelled Israel a “terrorist state” and referred to “Jewish, Zionist politicians” in a speech has reportedly been reinstated into his counter-extremism role. Mr Chishti co-founded the company Me and You Education, a partner of the Government’s counter-terrorism scheme, “Prevent”...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Seyed Hamid Sajjadi Hazaveh, the newly appointed Iranian minister of sports, joined members of the Islamic Republic’s parliament in August in urging Iranian athletes from competing against their Israeli counterparts.

Hamid Sajjadi termed Israel a “child killing and occupying regime,” sparking criticism from a highly decorated Iranian Greco-Roman wrestler.

The former head of Iran’s Greco-Roman wrestling team, Sardar Pashaei, who is now an American citizen, told _The Jerusalem Post_ that “It is deeply sad for me and many other Iranian athletes such racist remarks by the Iranian authorities. Just a few days ago, members of the Iranian parliament called on the minister of sports to ban Iranian athletes from competing with Israeli athletes, and unfortunately we now see that the minister of sports of the new Iranian government has the same message: a message of enmity and hatred.”

(full article online)









						Iran sports minister joins ‘antisemitic’ attack against Israeli athletes
					

The Iranian sports minister urged Iranian athletes to refuse to compete against Israeli athletes calling Israel a "child killing and occupying regime."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Israelis murder Americans too

The USS Liberty incident was an attack on a United States Navy technical research ship, USS Liberty,* *by Israeli Air Force jet fighter aircraft and Israeli Navy motor torpedo boats*, on 8 June 1967, during the Six-Day War.* The combined air and sea attack killed 34 crew members (naval officers, seamen, two marines, and one civilian NSA employee), wounded 171 crew members*, and severely damaged the ship. At the time, the ship was in international waters north of the Sinai Peninsula, about 25.5 nmi (29.3 mi; 47.2 km) northwest from the Egyptian city of Arish.
USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia

idf shooting children - Google Search

*Child killers da Israelis be da best at murdering children for sport



*
IDF snipers honoring the ones who shoot the best

*Israeli Sniper Posts Photo of Child in Crosshairs


*
Israeli Sniper Posts Photo of Child in Crosshairs - ABC News (go.com)

*Israel is not a friend of the USA!!!!!
-*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



How much are they investing in your favorite terror groups?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?


It is less than the Billions Jew haters have already spent to destroy Israel.

Such a success story, BDS.

Exactly when is Israel supposed to disappear ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli hit series scoring big in Arab states
					

An Israeli series produced by the creators of the popular hit 'Fauda' has produced surprising results in Arab-speaking countries.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Is that why Israel and its lackeys are spending hundreds of millions to shut it down?



Are these the lies you tell yourselves?

Of the $72 million invested in 2017, only some $15 million were used by 2019,
and of that investment, the Israeli part was only a third, rest came from
the Jewish community abroad.

B"H Israeli trade and GDP grow at double the OECD average.
I think Israelis leverage it well.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Are these the lies you tell yourselves?
> 
> Of the $72 million invested in 2017, only some $15 million were used by 2019,
> and of that investment, the Israeli part was only a third, rest came from
> the Jewish community abroad.
> 
> B"H Israeli trade and GDP grow at double the OECD average.
> I think Israelis leverage it well.


Doesn't Israel have the highest level of income inequality of all OECD nations? That is a sign that Israel is rotting out from the inside?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Doesn't Israel have the highest level of income inequality of all OECD nations? That is a sign that Israel is rotting out from the inside?


I think you're just making stuff as you go,
to support the narrative,  no matter how ridiculous.

Actually it's between Spain, Japan, Lithuania,
and behind UK and the US...
What does it say?

And how is that compared to any other country in the Middle East?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Yes. Those in the Great Satan support personal choices as to what products and services they choose. 

A rather poor attempt on the part of Arab-Moslem terrorists and their enablers / Pom Pom flailers to suggest the majority of Great Satan'ers support an Israeli boycott.

Another attempted fraud shot down in flames.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Scottish government slammed over BDS supporting coalition partner
					

Green Party in 2015 endorsed pro-BDS and Hamas declaration stating that Zionism is racist, and calling for end to Israel as a Jewish state.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Croatia joins growing list of nations boycotting Durban IV event
					

Croatia becomes the latest country to boycott Durban IV over concerns about anti-Semitism.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Plow Boy

You know, I had forgotten all about the boycott Israel mania, and here it is 2021 and that whole movement was a flop. Israel produces goods and lots of them, and there will always be buyers. So let the boycotters boycott, since that will never matter.

PS: yeah it’s a pretty old thread, but it’s a good topic.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Gulf opens to Jewish life, Muslims spark interest in learning about High Holidays
					

One year after the Abraham Accords were signed, locals from communities in Gulf states have taken a keen and public interest in the Jewish New Year and its traditions.




					www.jns.org


----------



## watchingfromafar

Who are the Israelis?​*For Zion Eyes Only*
https://tinyurl.com/vyayefje

-


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

New Zealand, Cyprus to also boycott Durban IV conference
					

The declaration passed by countries participating in the 2001 conference in Durban only mentions one country by name as a perpetrator of racism: Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Algerian judoka gets 10-year ban for refusing to compete against Israeli in Tokyo
					

Fethi Nourine said he made the decision with the help of his coach in order to “support the Palestinian cause.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

With Vietnam in the midst of its deadliest outbreak of COVID-19 so far, Israel has transferred medical equipment to aid the country’s pandemic efforts, the latest of several signs of warming ties between the two nations.

The medical supplies were handed over on Friday by Israel’s ambassador to Vietnam, Nadav Eshcar, to Vietnamese Deputy Foreign Minister Pham Quang Hieu at a ceremony also attended by representatives of the country’s Ministry of Health. The equipment is destined for a new field hospital that has opened in Hanoi to treat coronavirus patients. Eshcar and Hieu also discussed steps to promote relations between the two countries.

“The assistance reflects the growing friendship between Israel and Vietnam,” Israeli Prime Minister Yair Lapid said Friday.

The equipment includes 10 oxygen ventilators provided by the Israeli firm Inovytec Medical Solutions. In the coming days, about 10,000 medical masks will also be delivered, as well as 20 oxygen generators and antiviral plastic sheets to cover surfaces, donated by the Israeli company Poli Film. Some of the protective equipment will be transferred for use at a major hospital in Ho Chi Minh City and to cover ATMs throughout major cities. Ambassador Eshcar added that additional medical equipment was on the way.










						In Sign of ‘Growing Friendship,’ Israel Shares Medical Supplies With Vietnam to Aid COVID-19 Fight
					

Israeli Ambassador to Vietnam Nadav Eshcar (L) and Vietnamese Deputy Foreign Minister Pham Quang Hieu. Photo: Israel Embassy in Vietnam …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Route was discreetly operated by subsidiary Air Sinai for decades, in unmarked aircraft, but will now be openly run by national carrier; Israel’s COVID travel rules to Sinai lifted​
(full article online)









						EgyptAir to launch direct Tel Aviv-Cairo flights next month
					

Route was discreetly operated by subsidiary Air Sinai for decades, in unmarked aircraft, but will now be openly run by national carrier; Israel's COVID travel rules to Sinai lifted




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an unprecedented transatlantic initiative, 312 cross-party lawmakers from Europe, North America, and Israel urged European Union (EU) countries and democracies worldwide to help end the discrimination against Israel at the United Nations.

Spearheaded by the American Jewish Committee’s (AJC) Transatlantic Friends of Israel (TFI), the interparliamentary statement comes ahead of the opening of the 76th Session of the UN General Assembly.

The leadership of the TFI sent the statement on Monday to the governments of all EU member states, the United Kingdom, Norway and Switzerland, to the EU leadership as well as the UN Secretary-General and the heads of major UN agencies. The signatories are overwhelmingly European legislators and include government ministers, party leaders, parliamentary vice-presidents, and chairs of key committees.

The lawmakers underline in the declaration that the UN’s bias against the Jewish state damages not only Israel, but also the UN’s own reputation and its effectiveness to tackle global problems.

“Within the context of rising global antisemitism, the relentless, disproportionate, and ritualistic condemnation of the world’s only Jewish state at the UN is particularly dangerous and must finally end. Israel deserves attention and scrutiny, as does every other nation. But it also merits equal treatment – nothing more, nothing less,” the text reads.

“By violating its own Purposes and Principles, which commit the organization to ‘develop friendly relations among nations’ and to the ‘principle of the sovereign equality of all its Members,’ the UN is undermining its credibility and losing public support,” the statement adds.

The declaration concludes with three concrete demands. First, EU members and fellow democracies should reject the excessive number of anti-Israel resolutions.

Next, the lawmakers call for a reform of the Human Rights Council (UNHRC) and the cancellation of its permanent anti-Israel Agenda Item 7. The UNHRC is infamously biased against Israel, with nearly half of its resolutions focused solely on Israel while it ignores war, strife and atrocities committed around the globe.

(full article online)









						Over 300 European, US Lawmakers Urge EU to Back Israel at UN | United with Israel
					

The lawmakers underline in the declaration that the UN’s bias against the Jewish state damages not only Israel, but also the UN’s own reputation and its effectiveness to tackle global problems.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

British Muslim Doctor Thrilled to Help Separate Jewish-Israeli Conjoined Twins | United with Israel
					

Join the world's largest pro-Israel community with over 9 million members! By sharing biblical, historical and modern perspectives, we promote worldwide unity with the People, Country and Land of Israel. Join here –> https://unitedwithisrael.org




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## watchingfromafar

Sixties Fan said:


> _“Within the context of rising global antisemitism, the relentless, disproportionate, and ritualistic condemnation of the world’s only Jewish state at the UN_


Only Jewish state at the UN?

[1] There are more Jews living outside of Israel than living within.
[2] The State of Israel is not even their homeland.
[3] And to top this off, the first “terrorists”, coining the phrase; were the Jews.
[4] The Israeli government is the only government that pays its sniper teams to single out and murder Palestinian children.
[5] In biblical verses God condemns them even though they were His chosen
[6] The Israeli navy deliberately sank an American research ship killing many American sailors

What is there left to say-?

-


----------



## Sixties Fan

Councilmember Ali Dieng said conversations he had with community members in recent days changed his mind and led him to believe that BDS is “one-sided” and that it contributes to antisemitism.​
(full article online)









						Burlington BDS resolution to be pulled, sponsor cites antisemitism fears
					

Councilmember Ali Dieng said conversations he had with community members in recent days changed his mind and led him to believe that BDS is “one-sided” and that it contributes to antisemitism.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Maybe I don’t frequent the right journals, Internet sites, TV shows or radio stations, because all I’ve seen and read and heard since the 1960s is that the Arabs who call themselves “Palestinians” ––you know, those perpetual “victims” who have received literally billions––maybe trillions––in “aid” from America, have become famous for five or six things only:

Strapping suicide bombs on three-year-olds to kill Jews,
Building tunnels in which to store arms and bombs to kill Jews,
Launching balloons of fire into Israel to kill Jews,
Spreading lies and calumny through the craven mass and social media to vilify Jews,
Conducting “honor killings” of their teenage daughters,
What I’ve never seen or read or heard is that the Arabs who call themselves “Palestinians” have done one single solitary thing to benefit mankind. Their singular obsession has been to annihilate the Big Satan, America, and the Little Satan, Israel.









MainAll NewsOpedsHeads up, pro-BDS Jew haters! Don’t take this medicine! 

Heads up, pro-BDS Jew haters! Don’t take this medicine!​Colleges and legislatures take note: The late comedian Sam Levenson said that “anti-Semitism could be hazardous to your health,” and challenged Jew haters to boycott all the medicines and treatments Jews have discovered. List below. Op-ed.​*Tags:* Joan Swirsky Antisemites BDS Movement
Joan Swirsky , Sep 14 , 2021 11:00 AM
Share




להחרים את ישראל
צילום: istock

Maybe I don’t frequent the right journals, Internet sites, TV shows or radio stations, because all I’ve seen and read and heard since the 1960s is that the Arabs who call themselves “Palestinians” ––you know, those perpetual “victims” who have received literally billions––maybe trillions––in “aid” from America, have become famous for five or six things only:

Strapping suicide bombs on three-year-olds to kill Jews,
Building tunnels in which to store arms and bombs to kill Jews,
Launching balloons of fire into Israel to kill Jews,
Spreading lies and calumny through the craven mass and social media to vilify Jews,
Conducting “honor killings” of their teenage daughters,
What I’ve never seen or read or heard is that the Arabs who call themselves “Palestinians” have done one single solitary thing to benefit mankind. Their singular obsession has been to annihilate the Big Satan, America, and the Little Satan, Israel.








*IF THE SHOE FITS*….
If Jew haters weren’t such raving hypocrites, if they had a shred of integrity, of character, of true fidelity to their beliefs, they would never avail themselves of the following Jewish innovations:

Israeli inventions and discoveries, including astounding contributions in the fields of chemistry, physics, optics, medicine, economics, computing, defense, agriculture, et al.

WWW.VeryGoodNewsIsrael.blogspot.com, Michael Ordman’s comprehensive weekly update of Israel’s jaw-dropping innovations, breakthroughs, medical miracles.
Https://www.israel21c.org, listing Israel's top 45 greatest inventions of all time, including:

Given Imaging (best known for PillCam), the gold standard for intestinal visualization,
Netafim (smart drip and micro-irrigation),
BabySense (to prevent crib deaths),
MobileEye ((safer driving by detecting pedestrians, etc.),
Intel Israel (revolutionized computers),
Mazor Robotics’ Spine Assist and other surgical robots,
WatchPAT ((for sleep apnea),
EarlySense (continuous monitoring of vital signs, including alerts for falls and bedsore prevention); on and on.
Other incredible Israeli inventions include: 

ReWalk Robotics, which allows paraplegics to stand, walk, and climb stairs,
Waze, the GPS- based travel app,
EWA company’s technology to absorb the air’s humidity and condense it into drinkable water,
Israel’s cows produce up to 10.5 tons of milk a year–10% more than North American cows and almost 50% more than Germany’s cows!
Israel developed the cherry tomato,
The Viber app allows you to make calls across the world for free, using Wifi, et al.





(full article online)









						Heads up, pro-BDS Jew haters! Don’t take this medicine!
					

Colleges and legislatures take note: The late comedian Sam Levenson said that “anti-Semitism could be hazardous to your health,” and challenged Jew haters to boycott all the medicines and treatments Jews have discovered. List below. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Maybe I don’t frequent the right journals, Internet sites, TV shows or radio stations, because all I’ve seen and read and heard since the 1960s is that the Arabs who call themselves “Palestinians” ––you know, those perpetual “victims” who have received literally billions––maybe trillions––in “aid” from America, have become famous for five or six things only:


Strapping suicide bombs on three-year-olds to kill Jews,
Building tunnels in which to store arms and bombs to kill Jews,
Launching balloons of fire into Israel to kill Jews,
Spreading lies and calumny through the craven mass and social media to vilify Jews,
Conducting “honor killings” of their teenage daughters,
What I’ve never seen or read or heard is that the Arabs who call themselves “Palestinians” have done one single solitary thing to benefit mankind. Their singular obsession has been to annihilate the Big Satan, America, and the Little Satan, Israel.






*IF THE SHOE FITS*….
If Jew haters weren’t such raving hypocrites, if they had a shred of integrity, of character, of true fidelity to their beliefs, they would never avail themselves of the following Jewish innovations:
Israeli inventions and discoveries, including astounding contributions in the fields of chemistry, physics, optics, medicine, economics, computing, defense, agriculture, et al.
WWW.VeryGoodNewsIsrael.blogspot.com, Michael Ordman’s comprehensive weekly update of Israel’s jaw-dropping innovations, breakthroughs, medical miracles.
Https://www.israel21c.org, listing Israel's top 45 greatest inventions of all time, including:

Given Imaging (best known for PillCam), the gold standard for intestinal visualization,
Netafim (smart drip and micro-irrigation),
BabySense (to prevent crib deaths),
MobileEye ((safer driving by detecting pedestrians, etc.),
Intel Israel (revolutionized computers),
Mazor Robotics’ Spine Assist and other surgical robots,
WatchPAT ((for sleep apnea),
EarlySense (continuous monitoring of vital signs, including alerts for falls and bedsore prevention); on and on.
Other incredible Israeli inventions include: 

ReWalk Robotics, which allows paraplegics to stand, walk, and climb stairs,
Waze, the GPS- based travel app,
EWA company’s technology to absorb the air’s humidity and condense it into drinkable water,
Israel’s cows produce up to 10.5 tons of milk a year–10% more than North American cows and almost 50% more than Germany’s cows!
Israel developed the cherry tomato,
The Viber app allows you to make calls across the world for free, using Wifi, et al.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## watchingfromafar

God just loooves His chosen
*Ezekiel*

Chapter 21

1 _And the word of the LORD came unto me, saying,_

2 *Son of man, set thy face toward Jerusalem, and drop thy word toward the holy places, and prophesy against the land of Israel,*

3 *And say to the land of Israel, Thus saith the LORD; Behold, I am against thee, *_and will draw forth my sword out of his sheath, and will cut off from thee the righteous and the wicked._

22 _At his right hand was the divination for *Jerusalem,* to appoint captains, to open the mouth in the slaughter, to lift up the voice with shouting,* to appoint battering rams against the gates, to cast a mount, and to build a fort.*_

23 _And it shall be unto them as a false divination in their sight, to them that have sworn oaths: but he will call to remembrance the iniquity, that they may be taken._

24 *Therefore thus saith the Lord GOD;*_ *Because ye have made your iniquity to be remembered*, in that your transgressions are discovered, so that in all your doings your sins do appear; because, I say, that ye are come to remembrance, ye shall be taken with the hand._

25 *And thou, profane wicked prince of Israel, whose day is come, when iniquity shall have an end,*

27 _I will overturn, overturn, overturn, it: and it shall be no more, until he come whose right it is; and I will give it him._

28 _And thou, son of man, prophesy and say, Thus saith the Lord GOD concerning the Ammonites, and concerning their reproach; even say thou, The sword_, the sword is drawn: for the slaughter it is furbished, to consume because of the glittering:

29 *Whiles they see vanity unto thee, whiles they divine a lie unto thee, to bring thee upon the necks of them that are slain, of the wicked, whose day is come, when their iniquity shall have an end.*

30 Shall I cause it to return into his sheath? *I will judge thee in the place where thou wast created*, in the land of thy nativity.

31 *And I will pour out mine indignation upon thee*_, I will blow against thee in the fire of my wrath, and deliver thee into the hand of brutish men, and skilful to destroy._

32 *Thou shalt be for fuel to the fire; thy blood shall be in the midst of the land; thou shalt be no more remembered: for I the LORD have spoken it.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


What else could be done? What are the options?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*A case for academic boycott of Israel.*

Impact of the Israeli Occupation on Palestinian Science, Education, and Research​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *A case for academic boycott of Israel.*
> 
> Impact of the Israeli Occupation on Palestinian Science, Education, and Research​



Even Barghouti, the chief BDS-hole,
himself studies in the Tel-Aviv University,
so what does it say about the integrity of those _"_*boycotting Israel"*?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Lebanese pay a dept to Pali scum,
default BDS-hole response -
_let's blame da Joooz!_

*Here's an idea:* maybe the Fatah pigs shouldn't have messed
with the Lebanese and raped their women?









						Damour massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Discover Card Cuts Ties With Terror-Linked Organization
					

A major credit card company severed ties late last month with an organization accused of abetting Palestinian terrorism and backing economic boycotts against Israel.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://twitter.com/hashtag/SayNoToDurbanIV?src=hashtag_click


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Discover Card Cuts Ties With Terror-Linked Organization
> 
> 
> A major credit card company severed ties late last month with an organization accused of abetting Palestinian terrorism and backing economic boycotts against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com


A lot of baseless accusations. None of these organizations are affiliated with any political party.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> A lot of baseless accusations. None of these organizations are affiliated with any political party.


Baseless claim.


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Israel, to save your soul
Publicly confess your sins
Welcome all, no matter the race or religion or affiliation
 with open arms, whoever they may be
Publicly ask the Lord/God for forgiveness
By doing so I believe God would forgive them
&
Peace would begin to envelope the world
Because of their forthrightness’*​
So, help me God

-


----------



## watchingfromafar

We should *Boycott Israel *because the government of Israel murders children
https://tinyurl.com/yy6jrczf
-


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In an unprecedented transatlantic initiative, 312 cross-party lawmakers from Europe, North America, and Israel urged European Union (EU) countries and democracies worldwide to help end the discrimination against Israel at the United Nations.
> 
> Spearheaded by the American Jewish Committee’s (AJC) Transatlantic Friends of Israel (TFI), the interparliamentary statement comes ahead of the opening of the 76th Session of the UN General Assembly.
> 
> The leadership of the TFI sent the statement on Monday to the governments of all EU member states, the United Kingdom, Norway and Switzerland, to the EU leadership as well as the UN Secretary-General and the heads of major UN agencies. The signatories are overwhelmingly European legislators and include government ministers, party leaders, parliamentary vice-presidents, and chairs of key committees.
> 
> The lawmakers underline in the declaration that the UN’s bias against the Jewish state damages not only Israel, but also the UN’s own reputation and its effectiveness to tackle global problems.
> 
> “Within the context of rising global antisemitism, the relentless, disproportionate, and ritualistic condemnation of the world’s only Jewish state at the UN is particularly dangerous and must finally end. Israel deserves attention and scrutiny, as does every other nation. But it also merits equal treatment – nothing more, nothing less,” the text reads.
> 
> “By violating its own Purposes and Principles, which commit the organization to ‘develop friendly relations among nations’ and to the ‘principle of the sovereign equality of all its Members,’ the UN is undermining its credibility and losing public support,” the statement adds.
> 
> The declaration concludes with three concrete demands. First, EU members and fellow democracies should reject the excessive number of anti-Israel resolutions.
> 
> Next, the lawmakers call for a reform of the Human Rights Council (UNHRC) and the cancellation of its permanent anti-Israel Agenda Item 7. The UNHRC is infamously biased against Israel, with nearly half of its resolutions focused solely on Israel while it ignores war, strife and atrocities committed around the globe.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 300 European, US Lawmakers Urge EU to Back Israel at UN | United with Israel
> 
> 
> The lawmakers underline in the declaration that the UN’s bias against the Jewish state damages not only Israel, but also the UN’s own reputation and its effectiveness to tackle global problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Who is going to be arrested and convicted?

What a laugh!!!!  Thanks for the good feelings the video gives.

A bunch of ignorant Jew haters think (Is there thinking in there ?) that they can destroy Israel and the Jewish population with lies and endless toxic garbage.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


As there is no Apartheid in Israel, there is nothing to end.  Except for their waste of time, when they need to look at Turkey on North Cyprus, China on Tibet and many other actual, real occupations in the world.

BDS = Nothing but losers who do not know what they are fighting for


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


If only that was true.  Sigh !!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


As there is no Apartheid in Israel, there is nothing to dismantle, but this people's waste of time with their attempts to destroy Israel as the only Jewish country in the world, which seats on its own ancient homeland.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


_
“It’s a watershed moment for student advocacy.”._

They misspelled "wasted moment"


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


I see no representation for the LGBABC, binary or the gender pronoun collective. 

That's Racist!

The UN needs to take action.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


>



You don't care what the world thinks of Israel, do you?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You don't care what the world thinks of Israel, do you?


We all know what the "world" of Christianity and Islam thinks about Israel.

Based on that, Frankly My Dear, I "Don't Give A Damn"


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> We all know what the "world" of Christianity and Islam thinks about Israel.
> 
> Based on that, I truly "Don't Give A Damn"



Actually, you  don't.. You are living inside your head trying to justify  Israel's behavior by claiming you are endless victims.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Actually, you  don't.. You are living inside your head trying to justify  Israel's behavior by claiming you are endless victims.


Booh, Hoo, cries the woman who cannot bother to learn ONE thing, at all about Israel, Judaism, Jews.  Well, anything that matters.

You continue to be THE victim of your Islamic upbringing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Monday night, September 13, Burlinton VT's City Council and residents debated whether the town should pass a BDS resolution.

The 5 hour video of the meeting is interesting.

The entire first hour of the video was nothing but anti-Israel chants by the pro-BDS side.

Seven Days VT noted:


> Councilor Karen Paul (D-Ward 6)....wanted the matter settled Monday night, noting that she'd received 2,000 emails about the resolution, only 10 of which she said supported the measure.


As is often the case, the anti-Israel contingent tries to bully politicians, and to bring this to a vote during Jewish holidays. The Jewish community fought back and the resolution was tabled, but they are always playing defense while the modern antisemites can just keep introducing these resolutions every year.


(full article and video online)









						Burlington, VT council debate on BDS started with an hour of anti-Israel chants
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Thirty-seven countries in total boycotted the Durban IV conference at the United Nations on Wednesday, over the event’s history of antisemitism and anti-Israel bias.

Sweden, Latvia and Denmark announced their boycott on Thursday, the day after the event took place.

The other countries boycotting Durban IV were: Albania, Australia, Austria, Bulgaria, Canada, Colombia, Croatia, Cyprus, the Czech Republic, Dominican Republic, Estonia, France, Georgia, Germany, Greece, Honduras, Hungary, Israel, Italy, Lithuania, Montenegro, Moldova, Netherlands, North Macedonia, New Zealand, Poland, Romania, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Ukraine, the UK, the US and Uruguay.

At the conference, Palestinian Foreign Minister Riyad al-Maliki compared the Palestinians’ situation to that of black South Africans under apartheid, declaring, “Our people will persevere. We will not relent. We owe it to our people to fight for a reality free of racism.”

(full article online)









						Sweden, Latvia, Denmark bring final Durban IV boycotter count to 37
					

At the Durban conference, Palestinian Foreign Minister Riyad al-Maliki compared the Palestinians’ situation to that of black South Africans under apartheid.




					www.jpost.com
				





(Great !!!!!   Free the Palestinian People and all Muslims from being racist and prejudiced towards the Jewish People.  1300 years is more than enough of this toxic education they have been living under.  Free Islam from Judeophobia, Antisemitism and Jew Hatred !!!!  )


----------



## Sixties Fan

Most of the speakers calling in supported the bill - and many identified themselves as Jewish.

Even so, the Jewish lobbying paid off. 

Seattle's City Council, representing one of the most far Left cities in the US, whose members are comprised of 8 Democrats and one Socialist (Sawant), voted against the anti-Israel bill, by a 5-4 vote. 

This shows that pro-Israel groups can respectfully make their voices heard and convince officials to understand the ramifications of these attempts to hijack local issues. 

The haters, on the other hand, showed their true ugliness when they lost, accusing the City Council of being more loyal to Israel than to Seattle residents. 







 The modern antisemites showed yet again that they are nothing but bullies who don't give a damn about human rights unless they can use it as a weapon,

It is notable that this happened soon after similarly "progressive" Burlington, VT withdrew its own local anti-Israel legislation.

The good guys can win even in as hostile environments as Seattle and Burlington. Facts can win out over propaganda. It isn't easy but these two victories show that things aren't as dire as they sometimes seem.

(full article online)









						Uber-liberal Seattle city council defeats bill to end training with Israeli police
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## watchingfromafar

*Israeli Sniper

Sniper ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms

Israeli Brigadier-General (Reserve) Zvika Fogel

The above General bragged about the children he had assassinated.*

22 April 2018
*An Israeli general has confirmed that when snipers stationed along Israel’s boundary with Gaza shoot at children, they are doing so deliberately, under clear and specific orders.*

In a radio interview, Brigadier-General (Reserve) Zvika Fogel describes how a sniper identifies the “small body” of a child and is given authorization to shoot.

Fogel’s statements could be used as evidence of intent if Israeli leaders are ever tried for war crimes at the International Criminal Court.

*On Friday, an Israeli sniper shot dead 14-year-old* Muhammad Ibrahim Ayyoub.

The boy, shot in the head east of Jabaliya, was the fourth child among the more than 30 Palestinians killed during the Great March of Return rallies that began in Gaza on 30 March.

*More than 1,600 other Palestinians have been shot with live ammunition* that has caused what doctors are calling “horrific injuries” likely to leave many of them with permanent disabilities.

Snipers ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms | The Electronic Intifada








						Snipers ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms
					

Zvika Fogel's statements could constitute evidence in war crimes trials of Israeli leaders.




					tinyurl.com
				



View attachment 543669

Is this what our money used to fund Israel’s iron dome for?

*Boycott Israel NOW!!!!*

-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

watchingfromafar said:


> *Israeli Sniper
> 
> Sniper ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms
> 
> Israeli Brigadier-General (Reserve) Zvika Fogel
> 
> The above General bragged about the children he had assassinated.*
> 
> 22 April 2018
> *An Israeli general has confirmed that when snipers stationed along Israel’s boundary with Gaza shoot at children, they are doing so deliberately, under clear and specific orders.*
> 
> In a radio interview, Brigadier-General (Reserve) Zvika Fogel describes how a sniper identifies the “small body” of a child and is given authorization to shoot.
> 
> Fogel’s statements could be used as evidence of intent if Israeli leaders are ever tried for war crimes at the International Criminal Court.
> 
> *On Friday, an Israeli sniper shot dead 14-year-old* Muhammad Ibrahim Ayyoub.
> 
> The boy, shot in the head east of Jabaliya, was the fourth child among the more than 30 Palestinians killed during the Great March of Return rallies that began in Gaza on 30 March.
> 
> *More than 1,600 other Palestinians have been shot with live ammunition* that has caused what doctors are calling “horrific injuries” likely to leave many of them with permanent disabilities.
> 
> Snipers ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snipers ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms
> 
> 
> Zvika Fogel's statements could constitute evidence in war crimes trials of Israeli leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinyurl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 543669
> 
> Is this what our money used to fund Israel’s iron dome for?
> 
> *Boycott Israel NOW!!!!*
> 
> -



Hamas sends children to the border fence? Barbarians!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Hamas sends children to the border fence? Barbarians!


Israeli bullshit, of course.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.



Hamas doesn't do that?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott
SUBTOPIC: Behaviors
⁜→ Toddsterpartiots, _et al,_



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Hamas sends children to the border fence? Barbarians!


*(COMMENT)*

Certainly, the media outlet describes TWO wrongs, one on each side of the fence.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.



Oh, dear. Your feelings are hurt.





__





						i24NEWS
					






					www.i24news.tv
				





On Tuesday, IDF said that Gaza's Hamas rulers cancelled school in the enclave on Wednesday so that Palestinian children could participate in "violent riots" on the border for Nakba Day.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Let’s use our consumer power and buy Israeli products. It sends a statement to Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

At the "Conference for Peace and Reclamation," held in Erbil and organized by the New York-based Center for Peace Communications, over 300 participants called for Iraq to join the Abraham Accords and to make peace with Israel, a country it has been officially at war with since 1948.

Reaction was swift. 

Iraq’s federal government on Saturday rejected the conference as an “illegal meeting.”

Today, Iraq started issuing arrest warrants against participants.

Already, one prominent participant, Wisam al Hardan, has disowned the statement he signed, claiming he didn't read it carefully - even though he had written an op-ed for the Wall Street Journal on Friday calling for Iraq to join the Abraham Accords. He is clearly frightened of being arrested and tortured for violating Iraqi laws against "normalization" with Israel.

Now we can find out how consistent "human rights activists" who are critical of Israel will be.

Will Human Rights Watch, Amnesty and Oxfam condemn these arrests as a gross violation of freedom of expression? Will these group defend the participants and their right to call for peace between Iraq and Israel?

My guess is that they will either be silent, or (if shamed) they will issue a tiny, perfunctory statement of "concern." But you will not find a full throated defense of these participants or a condemnation of Iraq's laws against promoting "Zionist values."









						Will "human rights groups" condemn Iraq's arrest warrants towards those who want peace with Israel?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



When did the Labour Party become the largest in the UK?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_The Student Union of the University of Manitoba in Canada adopted, during a meeting, a statement of solidarity with the Palestinian people_

Wow!

So they got a couple of dozen students to adopt a statement.
That's impressive!!! Durr.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



"Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) is a Palestinian-led movement for freedom, justice and equality.

#BDS upholds the simple principle that Palestinians are entitled to the same rights as the rest of humanity.

Now that's pretty darn funny. 

The Hamas Charter speaks to something entirely different. Islamism has no history of promoting equality. Islamism promotes fear societies and fascism. 

When has islamism ever held that non-islamics were the equals of Moslems?

Can you find something on YouTube?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> "Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) is a Palestinian-led movement for freedom, justice and equality.
> 
> #BDS upholds the simple principle that Palestinians are entitled to the same rights as the rest of humanity.
> 
> Now that's pretty darn funny.
> 
> The Hamas Charter speaks to something entirely different. Islamism has no history of promoting equality. Islamism promotes fear societies and fascism.
> 
> When has islamism ever held that non-islamics were the equals of Moslems?
> 
> Can you find something on YouTube?


BDS is non partisan. They are not affiliated with any party.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> BDS is non partisan. They are not affiliated with any party.


BDS  IS    the Palestinians passing themselves for victims when they are the ones who are the victimizers.

Not only against Israel, but against all the ignorant Arab Palestinians who keep buying the ugly Muslim education against Jews and Israel they have been fed for the past 1400 years and going to die to become the newest Islamic invention.  Being a "Martyr" or a "Virgin" if they die killing a Jew or Israeli.

Islam......the ideology of power, violence and never being able to say no to killing people but always saying a big NO to peace.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> BDS is non partisan. They are not affiliated with any party.



Another of your silly slogans.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Canadian Students Dump BDS, Apologize to Jewish Community​*Student Union at Concordia University in Montreal abandons support for BDS, posts apology to Jewish community for anti-Semitism.*







The student union at Quebec’s largest English-speaking university has formally abandoned its support for the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, B’nai Brith Canada reported this week.

The Concordia Student Union (CSU) posted a lengthy apology to the Jewish community over anti-Semitism, making reference to anti-Semitic graffiti that had been spray-painted on campus and promising corrective measures, mandatory anti-Semitism training for club executives, and “the inclusion of a Jewish perspective in CSU operations.”

However, the statement made no reference to the CSU’s 2014 adoption of support for BDS, which has fueled hostility toward Jewish students on the Concordia campus.

The CSU had been the only Canadian student union outside of Ontario to adopt BDS. It had also been the only one known to have actually divested itself of holdings in Israeli companies.

B’nai Brith called the reversal “a significant setback for BDS in Canada.”

“The leadership of the Concordia Student Union should be commended for charting a brave and just new course,” said B’nai Brith CEO Michael Mostyn. “The CSU’s formal move to reject BDS is a critical step in rebuilding trust with the Jewish community and should be followed by all student unions that still endorse that anti-Semitic endeavor.

In 2019 Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau condemned BDS, calling it a form of anti-Semitism that intimidated Jewish students on Canadian campuses.

Even before its 2014 adoption of BDS, the CSU had long been known as a hotbed of anti-Jewish and anti-Israel radicalism. In 2002, it opposed the appearance of then-Israeli Opposition Leader Benjamin Netanyahu on campus, precipitating an infamous riot in which a Holocaust survivor was kicked in the groin and a rabbi and his wife were spat upon by anti-Israel protestors.









						Canadian Students Dump BDS, Apologize to Jewish Community | United with Israel
					

Student Union at Concordia University in Montreal abandons support for BDS, posts apology to Jewish community for anti-Semitism.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

Israel Celebrates Professor Rabinovici’s Election to President of CERN Council
					

CERN is the European Organization for Nuclear Research, one of the world’s largest and most respected centers for scientific research.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Hollie

Boycott fail.​​​Greece okays $1.68 billion defense deal with Israel​








						Greece okays $1.68 billion defense deal with Israel
					

Defense Ministry says 20-year agreement will see Elbit Systems establish flight school for Greek air force, sell and upgrade training aircraft




					www.timesofisrael.com
				



Defense Ministry says 20-year agreement will see Elbit Systems establish flight school for Greek air force, sell and upgrade training aircraft​By ALEXANDER FULBRIGHT5 January 2021, 10:52 am


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## watchingfromafar

*Sniper ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms
Israeli Brigadier-General (Reserve) Zvika Fogel
The above General bragged about the children he had assassinated.*

22 April 2018
*An Israeli general has confirmed that when snipers stationed along Israel’s boundary with Gaza shoot at children, they are doing so deliberately, under clear and specific orders.*​
Boycott Israel | Page 440 | US Message Board 🦅 Political Discussion Forum

*What is the Zion response?*

Pretend it is not true, even lie to your children about it, cause lying is all they know.
-


----------



## Hollie

Oh, dear. BDS'ers heads are going to explode. 










						One year into Abraham Accords, Israel's trade with UAE tops $570m.
					

Trade could reach $1 billion for the whole of 2021, and could exceed $3 billion within three years.




					m.jpost.com
				




A year into the Abraham Accords, some $570 million in business has been done between Israel and the United Arab Emirates, according to data from the Central Bureau of Statistics.


----------



## Hollie

Somebody _please_ call the UN and complain. 











						Israel Aerospace Industries inks $237 million radar deal with German military
					

Long-range system will boost Germany's airspace surveillance, ballistic missile defense, company says




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Israel Aerospace Industries has signed a deal worth 200 million euros ($237 million) to supply advanced radars to the German military.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Route had been discreetly operated by subsidiary Air Sinai for decades in unmarked aircraft, but commercial line will now be openly run by national carrier​
(full article online)









						First EgyptAir flight between Cairo and Tel Aviv lands at Ben Gurion Airport
					

Route had been discreetly operated by subsidiary Air Sinai for decades in unmarked aircraft, but commercial line will now be openly run by national carrier




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Historic Moment: Bahraini Youth Visit Jerusalem for the First Time
					

This is how peace is made.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

Don't boycott Isreal. Jewish people lived on the entier continent 300 years before Muslims existed. Muslims are they that come to kill, steal, and destroy.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

Westin Leipzig tells guest to cover Star of David​German singer Gil Ofarim took to social media to share an experience he had while checking in at the Westin in Leipzig, Germany, where the front desk associates were openly anti-Semitic towards him. For context, Ofarim is Jewish, and wears a Star of David around his neck, which he says he has done for a long time.









						Westin Leipzig Accused Of Shocking Anti-Semitism
					

The Westin Leipzig in Germany is accused of anti-Semitism, for refusing to check someone in a musician unless he removed the Star of David from his neck.




					onemileatatime.com


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you use war?


You mean “ War” didn’t exist before 1947? Ever hear of the Holocaust? Another stupid post


----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Teachers Los Angeles union decided against putting a motion supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement to a vote.

Jewish Telegraphic Agency reporter Ben Sales tweeted that the union had said the vote was “indefinitely postponed” during UTLA’s September 23 meeting. According to Louis Keene, reporter for The Forward, the final vote was 94 in favor of the indefinite suspension of the vote and 35 against.

(full article online)










						LA Teachers Union Won’t Vote on Pro-BDS Motion
					

The United Teachers Los Angeles union decided against putting a motion supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement to a vote.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Good News: Bank of Israel Says Israel’s Economy Growing ‘Even Faster’ Than Expected​*The inflation environment in Israel has in fact increased, but it is markedly lower than in the rest of the world and is within the target range, he said.*







Israel’s economy is growing at an even faster pace that was expected, Bank of Israel Governor Professor Amir Yaron said in remarks published Thursday on the Bank’s website.

The inflation environment in Israel has in fact increased, but it is markedly lower than in the rest of the world and is within the target range, he said.

Businesses are reporting a better situation, and exports and imports remain at very high levels. In recent months, even the “proximity industries”, the industries that were hardest hit by the crisis, posted growth in credit card purchases by the public, he said.

“Israel’s economy is growing at an even faster pace than had been estimated until recently. We see this as well in the upward revisions of data on activity and of the forecasts, as well as in the notable revision by the Central Bureau of Statistics in historical growth data, which indicates a higher growth potential for the economy.

“This is a significant development at the macro level, and it can be asked if we can succeed in persisting over time at these growth levels that are close to 4 percent per year. The potential growth rate will be affected by various developments such as the continued development of high tech, the improvement of human capital and productivity, and the integration of population groups into the labor market.”

In an updated macroeconomic forecast also published Thursday, the Bank of Israel Research Department said GDP will grow by 7 percent in 2021, a higher rate than in the previous forecast.

In 2022, GDP is expected to grow by 5.5 percent, the Bank said. “The inflation rate is also expected to continue to increase this year, but to remain within the target range and total 2.5 percent at the end of 2021. It is expected to further decline to 1.6 percent at the end of 2022,” Yaron commented.









						Good News: Bank of Israel Says Israel’s Economy Growing ‘Even Faster’ Than Expected
					

"It can be asked if we can succeed in persisting over time at these growth levels that are close to 4 percent per year."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Good News: Bank of Israel Says Israel’s Economy Growing ‘Even Faster’ Than Expected​*The inflation environment in Israel has in fact increased, but it is markedly lower than in the rest of the world and is within the target range, he said.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s economy is growing at an even faster pace that was expected, Bank of Israel Governor Professor Amir Yaron said in remarks published Thursday on the Bank’s website.
> 
> The inflation environment in Israel has in fact increased, but it is markedly lower than in the rest of the world and is within the target range, he said.
> 
> Businesses are reporting a better situation, and exports and imports remain at very high levels. In recent months, even the “proximity industries”, the industries that were hardest hit by the crisis, posted growth in credit card purchases by the public, he said.
> 
> “Israel’s economy is growing at an even faster pace than had been estimated until recently. We see this as well in the upward revisions of data on activity and of the forecasts, as well as in the notable revision by the Central Bureau of Statistics in historical growth data, which indicates a higher growth potential for the economy.
> 
> “This is a significant development at the macro level, and it can be asked if we can succeed in persisting over time at these growth levels that are close to 4 percent per year. The potential growth rate will be affected by various developments such as the continued development of high tech, the improvement of human capital and productivity, and the integration of population groups into the labor market.”
> 
> In an updated macroeconomic forecast also published Thursday, the Bank of Israel Research Department said GDP will grow by 7 percent in 2021, a higher rate than in the previous forecast.
> 
> In 2022, GDP is expected to grow by 5.5 percent, the Bank said. “The inflation rate is also expected to continue to increase this year, but to remain within the target range and total 2.5 percent at the end of 2021. It is expected to further decline to 1.6 percent at the end of 2022,” Yaron commented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good News: Bank of Israel Says Israel’s Economy Growing ‘Even Faster’ Than Expected
> 
> 
> "It can be asked if we can succeed in persisting over time at these growth levels that are close to 4 percent per year."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com


Israel is a castle built on sand.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is a castle built on sand.


Pretty much as the rest of Middle East...



Do you ever post something that makes sense?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is a castle built on sand.



Is that why you have sand in your vag?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Good, let them boycott computers and everything they depend on as well.  Have a great day, Norway!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Children abuse all over the world by telling them lies and messing with their brains.

That is exactly what they asked to be when born:

An antisemite Jew hater.

As if every baby actually would want to be brainwashed that way.


----------



## Sixties Fan

( In order to understand all Tinmore is posting from the Irish Facebook page against Israel, one needs to understand the history of Jewish hatred in Ireland.
Context is always important )


The essence of this Irish passion for the EU is that Ireland doesn’t understand what it means to be an independent nation. Like so many cultures with a shaky sense of what they are, with an outsize chip on their shoulder and infantilized by being almost entirely dependent on others to survive (their “Palestinian” friends fall into that category too) the Irish hate Israel, the paradigm nation state of a people with an unequivocal sense of itself.

So, of course, Ireland bought wholesale into the whole farrago of lies and distortions that make up western left-wing globalist discourse about Israel, which is shared by the EU itself.

But there’s more to Ireland’s malevolence against Israel than this.

Over the years, Fianna Fáil governments have always been hostile to Israel. Currently, Fianna Fáil is jostling with its rival Sinn Féin – which heavily supported Frances Black’s election to the Irish Senate in 2016 – to maintain its political position.

Sinn Féin’s former military wing, the Provisional IRA, was responsible for the bloody campaigns against the UK in support of a united Ireland.

In the 1970s, Sinn Fein publicly supported the Palestinian cause. The IRA and the PLO became extremely close, training together and sharing terrorist strategies and tactics. The IRA received substantial funding and military aid from Libya’s Colonel Gaddafi, and also collaborated with Hamas and Hezbollah.

In 1980, the minister for Foreign Affairs, Fianna Fáil’s Brian Lenihan, claimed the PLO was no longer a terrorist organization and described Yasser Arafat as a “moderate.” In 2006, Sinn Fein MP Aengus O’Snodaigh described Israel as “without doubt one of the most abhorrent and despicable regimes on the planet.”

During the Second World War, Ireland was neutral. Upon learning of Hitler’s death, its Taoiseach or prime minister, Eamon de Valera, visited the German Embassy in Dublin to express his condolences.

Some IRA members, such as the high ranking Sean Russell, collaborated with the Nazis. The Fianna Fáil government denied residential visas to many Jews trying to escape Nazi Germany and to Holocaust survivors after the war.

Historically, the Catholic church in Ireland bears a heavy responsibility for this anti-Jewish hatred. Over the years, the church has pumped out stereotypical hatred of Jews as parasitical moneylenders and exploiters of working people.

In 1904, a priest, Father John Creagh, organized a two-year boycott of Jewish businesses in Limerick. The town’s small Jewish community fled in what became known as the Limerick pogrom.

In 1970 the town’s Labour mayor, Steve Coughlan, made a speech defending the Limerick pogrom, referring to Jewish money-lenders whom he termed “warble fly bloodsuckers.”

That provoked an outcry. But all this is the context in which the hateful Frances Black bill must be placed.

(full article online)










						Ireland’s obsessional hatred of Israel
					

Strangely, the Israel issue has become emblematic in the battle over Irish identity.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Boycott, Boycott, Boycott, only Israel and Jews.
Know anything about China, Turkey, Syria, etc...... ? )

Asked if he thought the actions of the Israelis against the Palestinian people were behind the hatred directed towards Jews, he added: "You ask people about what they know of Chechnya, about what happens in Turkey or Syria and they know nothing about it. They don't care.









						'I have never seen so much hatred for Jews,' says filmmaker on Derry bar's anti-Semites
					

A world renowned filmmaker who captured a group of men spout hatred toward Jews in a Derry bar has said he has never seen so much anti-semitism as what he did during his entire visit to Northern Ireland.




					www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Was told to remove his Magen David in the hotel.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## danielpalos

Women believing more in equality?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> View attachment 550410


Acts of genocide do not have to be successful to be illegal.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Acts of genocide do not have to be successful to be illegal.



But enough about Hamas.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Acts of genocide do not have to be successful to be illegal.


Can you identify a successful as opposed to unsuccessful genocide?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Acts of genocide do not have to be successful to be illegal.



l don’t know why you bother.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordan and Israel Sign Countries’ ‘Largest Water Sale’ Deal
					

People paddle on a stand-up paddle board in the Sea of Galilee, northern Israel, Nov. 8, 2016. Photo: Reuters / …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rooney thus joins a list of cultural figures whose ignorance and malevolence on the subject of Israel dwarf any talent they may possess. But there’s a further point to make about this particular individual. For she is Irish; and the Irish Republic has a particularly long and troubling record of antagonism towards not just Israel but the Jewish people.

This summer, it passed a motion condemning “de facto annexation” of Palestinian land. In 2018, Dublin’s city council passed resolutions endorsing a boycott of Israel and calling for the expulsion of the Israeli ambassador to Ireland.

Ireland is one of the most anti-Israel countries in Europe. But this bigotry goes further and deeper.

The researcher David Collier, whose indefatigable attempts to defend the Jewish people mean he has to wade through the foul cultural sewage of today’s surging Jew-hatred, has just published a 202-page report on antisemitism in Ireland. You can read his report, the product of several years’ research, here.

What he found shocked even him. He writes:

-------------
So why does Ireland have such a problem with Israel and the Jews? As already noted, its historic Catholicism may furnish part of the explanation. Today, however, it’s likely to be mostly the same reason why nationalist politicians in Scotland and Wales tend to be more virulently anti-Israel than the English.

That’s because, like the Palestinian Arabs whose cause they champion, they all fundamentally define themselves by whom they hate. The Irish, like the Scottish and Welsh nationalists, think of themselves as victims of English colonialism. They therefore identify with the Palestinian Arabs who not only claim, falsely and absurdly, to be victims of Israeli colonialism but surely hold the all-time record as world leaders in weaponising group resentment.

Beautiful world, where are you? wrote Sally Rooney. Nowhere near Ireland , that’s for sure.

(full article online)









						Sally Rooney’s very ugly world
					

The novelist's anti-Israel bigotry has a particular cultural context




					melaniephillips.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Northeast Alabama Cherokee held a ceremony on Sept. 25 in Guntersville, Ala., to establish a relationship with Israel. There, the tribe presented a resolution, unanimously passed by the Tribal Council, recognizing the "sovereign Jewish nation" of Israel, with Jerusalem as its "eternal undivided capital."


"We vow our full support in the pursuit of the peace of Jerusalem and the Nation of Israel by whichever means may be necessary," it said.

The event, centered around a potluck lunch, included expressions of solidarity with the Jewish community and comparisons to the experiences of native tribes in North America.

Chief Larry Smith began his remarks by noting that "if there is a people that can understand how the Jews feel, it's the Cherokee," which received an "Amen" from the audience.

"We have chosen to identify with a people as a people," he added.

Seth Penn, the deputy representative of the Red Wind Tribal District, said "the nation of Israel has a lot in common with the Cherokee people – they have been removed from their homeland, came back and have to fight for their homeland."

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/10/13/alabama-cherokee-tribe-forges-ties-with-israel-recognizes-undivided-jlem/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


It's all about the benjamines, baby.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> It's all about the benjamines, baby.


How wonderfully antisemitic and Jew hating of you to write that.  

Nothing new in your toxic world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to Kick Off Largest-Ever International Air Drill With Forces From Seven Nations
					

The Eagle Star Eurofighter, painted with Israeli and German flags. Photo: Israeli Air Force/Tomer Aizik The largest and most advanced …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> How wonderfully antisemitic and Jew hating of you to write that.
> 
> Nothing new in your toxic world.


We have the best democracy that money can buy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> We have the best democracy that money can buy.


You don't even know what that sentence means.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You don't even know what that sentence means.


OK, you don't.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> We have the best democracy that money can buy.


You would be less of an embarrassment if you limited your participation in theses threads to cutting and pasting youtube videos.


----------



## Hollie

Japanese telecom giant NTT to open innovation lab in Israel
					

New lab will be 'focal point' of local activities of Fortune 100 company, an investor in Israeli startups since 2014




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Japanese telecommunications giant NTT Corp said Wednesday it was setting up an innovation lab that will be “a focal point” for all of its activities in Israel.

The firm is one of the major players in Japanese communication market and is a ranked among the Fortune 100 companies, with over $100 billion in annual sales and more than 300,000 employees in more than 80 countries.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Morocco said set to approve aviation, culture and sport agreements with Israel
					

Moroccan government to discuss deals ahead of ratification; agreements were signed during Lapid's August visit to Rabat




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Improving the neighborhood.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Lara Kiswani: The Future of BDS and Palestinian Freedom​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Nearly 90% of films in Netflix's recently launched "Palestinian Stories" collection of films are directed by supporters of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions movement, according to findings from right-wing watchdog group Im Tirzu.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/10/18/89-of-palestinian-films-showcased-by-netflix-directed-by-bds-supporters/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Sweden have a chance to strengthen their relations, Foreign Minister Yair Lapid and his counterpart from Stockholm, Ann Linde, said in Jerusalem on Monday, during the first visit to Israel by a Swedish foreign minister in a decade.

“Sweden is a friend of Israel,” Linde said, adding: “We both see a real opportunity to deepen our dialogue further and develop long-standing cooperation when it comes to innovation, culture and trade, as well as fighting antisemitism... I also learned Foreign Minister Lapid is a champion of women’s rights, and as a feminist foreign minister in a feminist government with a feminist foreign policy, I see here more opportunity for cooperation.”

Linde is the first Swedish foreign minister to visit Israel since Sweden recognized a Palestinian state in 2014, sparking a diplomatic row and downgrading relations below the level of foreign ministers.

(full article online)









						Swedish FM in visit to Israel: Sweden is a friend of Israel
					

Swedish Foreign Minister visited Israel in the first visit of a Swedish foreign minister since Sweden recognized a Palestinian state in 2014.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Nearly 90% of films in Netflix's recently launched "Palestinian Stories" collection of films are directed by supporters of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions movement, according to findings from right-wing watchdog group Im Tirzu.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/10/18/89-of-palestinian-films-showcased-by-netflix-directed-by-bds-supporters/


 

The Present is already available on Netflix.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/10/18/israel-germany-partner-on-moon-oxygen/


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Islamic terrorism is not you get anything done.

Your conspiracy theory about a worldwide attack on islamic terrorist rights is a total hoot.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Burlington council pulls resolution backing Israeli boycott, divestment and sanctions
					

Councilor Ali Dieng, the lead sponsor of the resolution expressing solidarity with the Palestinian people, withdrew it Monday night after facing intense pushback.



					www.google.com
				




The Burlington City Council on Monday dropped a proposal to become the first U.S. city to endorse a boycott of the state of Israel. By a 6-5 vote, the council withdrew a resolution expressing solidarity with the Palestinian people and supporting the “boycott, divestment and sanctions” movement.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



What will they do without her latest book? LOL!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


It is really standing up for getting rid of Israel and all Jews since Islam decided Jews are an affront to Islam
and how Islam perceives "humanity".


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why I Support BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions) in Israel-Palestine​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Why I Support BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions) in Israel-Palestine​


Lets post the whole video, shall we?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zachary J. Foster's own work at Princeton bellies his ignorance of the history of the land, of Jewish History and everything else.

Did he miss the point as to why in 1964, suddenly Arafat created a Palestinian nationality, after the Arab states failed to destroy Israel?   Yes, he did.  Amongst everything else which has to do with Jews and their history on their ancient homeland:





__





						The Invention of Palestine - ProQuest
					

Explore millions of resources from scholarly journals, books, newspapers, videos and more, on the ProQuest Platform.




					www.proquest.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, US, UAE, India agree to launch joint economic forum
					

Each minister agreed to appoint a professional to form a joint working group on possible cooperation in areas infrastructure, transportation, trains and maritime security.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Viktor

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network








HAMAS DECLARED A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION



EU HIGH COURT OF JUSTICE



Hamas declared a terrorist organisation by Europe's highest court



USA, UK

Hamas: The Palestinian militant group that rules Gaza



OAS

Qualification of Hamas as a Terrorist Organization by the OAS General Secretariat



*HAMAS CALLS FOR MURDER OF ALL JEWS*




*Facts about the Palestinians*

*https://tinyurl.com/y2jyc9qg*



Anti-BDS laws - Wikipedia



There never was an independent country called Palestine



The Ironic History of Palestine |  History News         Network



South Africans Denounce BDS Lies, Abandon BDS



South Africans Denounce Anti-Israel Activists for ‘Hijacking’ ApartheidT

The Case against Palestine

The Case against 'Occupied Palestinian Territory'



Right of Return-For Jews Only

Law of Return - Wikipedia



USA Denounces BDS, vows action against BDS groups

i24NEWS

 




 




 





REPOST-Did Israel Evict the Palestinians?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The movement looks even more ridiculous given that there are pavilions from Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Libya, Pakistan, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Tunisia - and even Iran and Syria!

The reasons that BDS gives for boycotting the expo include this beauty:





There you have it. The reason the expo must be boycotted is because otherwise, Arabs might actually have the opportunity to meet and speak with Israelis - and that is something that BDS cannot condone. After all, they might find out that Jews are human beings and not evil apes and pigs!

The BDSers are also ludicrously claiming that Israel will be marketing military technology used to kill Palestinians at the expo. (They made this claim before Israel even opened their booth.)

The insistence that not only Israel be boycotted but also an exposition where Israel participates - along with its enemies - makes BDS look more and more absurd. The more they foam at the mouth at their own impotence, the more entire world - including the Muslim and Arab world - looks at them as clowns. 

(full article online)









						BDS upset at Palestinian booth at Dubai Expo
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_Here’s the latest installment in our ongoing series of posts documenting BDS fails – stories of Israeli success rarely covered by British media outlets._

(full article online)









						BDS Fails, Oct. 2021: stories you likely didn't see in the British media
					

Here’s the latest installment in our ongoing series of posts documenting BDS fails – stories of Israeli success rarely covered by British media outlets. P




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

​I thought I read reports that Omar Barghouti was on the roof at Tel Aviv University threatening to jump.... but I could be wrong about that. 











						Israel and Saudi Arabia in advanced talks on diplomatic ties
					






					en.globes.co.il
				




Senior US sources have confirmed that there are advanced talks between Israel and Saudi Arabia on establishing diplomatic relations. The sources said that it was not clear if Saudi Arabia would join the Abraham Accords and establish full normalization, or make do with lower level economic trade ties.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> ​I thought I read reports that Omar Barghouti was on the roof at Tel Aviv University threatening to jump.... but I could be wrong about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and Saudi Arabia in advanced talks on diplomatic ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.globes.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senior US sources have confirmed that there are advanced talks between Israel and Saudi Arabia on establishing diplomatic relations. The sources said that it was not clear if Saudi Arabia would join the Abraham Accords and establish full normalization, or make do with lower level economic trade ties.


Birds of a feather...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Birds of a feather...


Mindless drivel. 

Couldn't find a youtube video?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Zachary J. Foster's own work at Princeton bellies his ignorance of the history of the land, of Jewish History and everything else.
> 
> Did he miss the point as to why in 1964, suddenly Arafat created a Palestinian nationality, after the Arab states failed to destroy Israel?   Yes, he did.  Amongst everything else which has to do with Jews and their history on their ancient homeland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Invention of Palestine - ProQuest
> 
> 
> Explore millions of resources from scholarly journals, books, newspapers, videos and more, on the ProQuest Platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.proquest.com


Israel shovels shit, you eat it with a spoon.

The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:



> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel shovels shit, you eat it with a spoon.
> 
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:



Your cut and paste tirades of that which you don't understand is a hoot.

Anything yet on that citation from the Treaty of Lausanne inventing the _notso facto_ Magical Kingdom of Pally'land''?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Your cut and paste tirades of that which you don't understand is a hoot.
> 
> Anything yet on that citation from the Treaty of Lausanne inventing the _notso facto_ Magical Kingdom of Pally'land''?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



So... you're reduced to your usual cut and paste nonsense.

Nothing you can find on youtube? 

How about anything on those ''new states'' invented by the Treaty of Lausanne? 

What states?

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

This morning I saw that AT&T opened up it second R&D center in Israel; the first was opened in 2007. It employs 600 people. 

For high tech companies in Israel, that is practically nothing.

Wikipedia's page of companies with R&D facilities in Israel is a who's who of the top companies in high tech, not to mention many other industries. 

Imagine BDS trying to boycott Apple, Facebook, Google, Yahoo, Amazon and Microsoft.

That's why they nibble around the edges, going after HP and AirBnB. Because they know that they cannot possibly adhere to a real boycott themselves, let alone demanding that others do. 

This is why Israel's best defense is strength. Economic strength ensures that boycotts can't hurt it; military strength ensures that enemy states cannot hurt it, and when they realize that they can gain much more by cooperating with Israel than fighting a losing battle, that's how peace can happen.

Peace is the last thing that the BDSers want - including the ones with "peace" in their names.






This poster barely scratches the surface - 380 multinational companies have R&D facilities in Israel, and many more have subsidiaries, investments and partnerships. 

(full article online)









						No wonder BDS doesn't try to boycott companies that open offices in Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sports not only promotes health and wellbeing but also can further peace building and constitute a bridge between people. However, in the PA, anti-Israel political goals are again being prioritized ahead of the welfare of individual Arab athletes and Arab children as well, as a new campaign prohibits building peaceful relations.

Many Arabs have been successful in Israeli national sports. For example, many play football on Israeli national league teams and a number play on the national team. The team captain, Bibras Nathko, is from a Circassian-Israeli Muslim family. An Israeli Arab Paralympic swimmer, Iyad Shalabi, recently won a gold medal for Israel in Tokyo.

As part of a news story about two Arab athletes who refused offers to represent and play for Israeli teams, official PA TV showed posters from the campaign that is shaming successful Arab athletes who have a chance to advance and have sports careers on Israeli teams, under the slogan: “*When you play with a team of the occupation you become like it*”:

(full article online)









						Campaign prevents Arab athletes’ progress in Israeli sport | PMW Analysis
					

“When you play with a team of the occupation you become like it”




					www.palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and the European Union have finalized an agreement for the Jewish state to join the Horizon Europe scientific research program. Once signed, the accession means that Israeli researchers and scientists can collaborate on EU-funded projects and benefit from access to grants from the $110.8 billion budgeted to the EU’s key funding program over the next seven years.

“Israel joining the Horizon program places Israel as a central player in the largest and most important research & development program in the world,” said Israel’s Foreign Minister Yair Lapid on Tuesday. “Joining the Horizon program will bring high-quality jobs, technological advancement, new Israeli businesses and create economic and scientific opportunities.”

“It marks another step in connecting the science and technology sector in Israel with its counterparts on the continent,” he added.

Notably, the deal includes terms, struck between Israel and the EU in 2013, that bar use of the research funds in eastern Jerusalem, the West Bank and the Golan Heights.

(full article online)









						Israel to Join Europe’s Largest, $110 Billion Research and Development Program
					

European Union flags flutter outside the EU Commission headquarters in Brussels, Belgium, in this file picture taken October 28, 2015. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A range of entertainment figures — including several prominent actors — signed a letter this week rejecting efforts to boycott the upcoming Tel Aviv International LGBTQ Film Festival and condemning cultural boycotts against Israel.

The letter, organized by the Creative Community for Peace nonprofit, was signed by actresses Helen Mirren and Mila Kunis as well as actors Billy Porter, Neil Patrick Harris and Zachary Quinto.

“We reject any attempt to boycott TLVFest – Israel’s largest LGBTQ Film Festival — which works to showcase the stories of LGBTQ people globally and create a brighter future for LGBTQ people both inside Israel and around the world,” the letter reads. “We stand united with all the participating filmmakers against the divisive rhetoric espoused by boycott activists who seek to misinform, bully and intimidate artists into removing their films from the festival or shame them for participating in the festival.”

(full article online)









						Helen Mirren, Mila Kunis join letter rejecting boycott of Tel Aviv film fest
					

Other Hollywood figures, including Neil Patrick Harris, Sharon Osbourne, Stephen Fry and Lance Bass, also voice support for the Tel Aviv International LGBTQ Film Festival




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This week, the head of the Palestinian intelligence service, Majed Faraj, made an official visit to the expo.






 He was accompanied by the ruler of Dubai, Mohammed bin Rashid.

The Emirates News Agency described Faraj as "the special envoy of President Mahmoud Abbas." 

That's as official as it gets.

Palestinian media that is not part of the PA is noting the hypocrisy. 

There is nothing wrong with changing one's position. Sometimes one has to bend to realpolitik,. But there is a mature way to do it, and a puerile way to do it.

The Palestinian Authority is now nearly thirty years old, yet it continues to act like a spoiled toddler, who hopes that no one will notice when they do something they weren't supposed to. 

This drives another important point. The announcement about the boycott came from the Palestinian cabinet, led by the prime minister. But in the end, the cabinet is a joke - they don't make any decisions. Every week they make announcements but those are more declarations than governance. 

The "State of Palestine" is a dictatorship, and what Abbas says, goes, with no regard to any other institutions or processes. 

This is reason #10,432 why peace is impossible: the Palestinians cannot act like adults. They cannot admit their mistakes. They scream, threaten, bully, and mope but they never, ever take responsibility. They spent decades building the trappings of institutions to attract Arab and European money but those institutions are fig leaves on top of a core that is irredeemably corrupt and where the most moderate leader in their history is still a ruthless tyrant.

(full article online)









						After the Abraham Accords, the Palestinian Authority announced it would boycott the Dubai Expo. They didn't.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

First public Israeli flight lands in Saudi Arabia
					

Prior to the opening of Saudi airspace, El Al’s planes had to follow a long, winding route to Mumbai in order to avoid Saudi airspace.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A billboard poster in Johannesburg highlighting the late Nelson Mandela’s support for Israel. Photo: SAFI










						In Pushback Against South African Anti-Zionists, Local Israel Advocates Launch Billboard Campaign Citing Nelson Mandela
					

A billboard poster in Johannesburg highlighting the late Nelson Mandela’s support for Israel. Photo: SAFI Pro-Israel advocates in South Africa …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For example, Israel is the only country in the Middle East to offer protection under the law to its LGBTQ+ population, even hosting a pride parade in not just Tel Aviv, but even Jerusalem, the Jewish people’s 3,000 year-old historic capital. Meanwhile, next door in Hamas-ruled Gaza, homosexuals fear for their very lives. But to anti-Israel critics, Israel’s gay rights are little more than “pinkwashing,” whereby the Jewish State is allegedly merely trying to distract from its alleged poor treatment of the Palestinians.

Same too with Israel’s stellar environmental record. In the last 73 years, Israel has been creative in its stewardship of the environment, due in no small part to its own small size and lack of natural resources. From inventing drip irrigation, which waters plants and grass using a fraction of the water typically used, to planting millions of trees, to widespread collection of rain water for recycling, Israel is a world leader. But once again, BDS activists have responded with a simple rebuttal: greenwashing. The only reason, their argument goes, that Israel has an excellent environmental record is to once again hide its treatment of the Palestinians.

As absurd and illogical as the pinkwashing and greenwashing arguments are, due to their simplicity, they will unfortunately always find an audience seeking a simple rhetorical answer rather than the true, more complex one.

But Israel investing billions to improve the living standards of its own Arab population, which now numbers about 2.5 million, out of Israel’s total 9.3 million citizens? That will undoubtedly produce the same reaction from Israel’s die hard critics: they will likely disregard the investments, and the benefit which millions of Israeli Arabs will enjoy, and they will likely accuse Israel of, once again, terrible human rights abuses against Arabs.

However, as the arguments used by anti-Israel activists become more desperate and bizarre, bordering on self-parody, they will fortunately expose themselves as individuals and organizations not interested in improving the lives of Palestinians, but merely of demonizing Israel and attempting to harm the Jewish State in any way possible.

If only BDS supporters and activists would invest the same energy in building cooperation as in trying to destroy it, the lives of millions of Israeli Arabs and Palestinians would be immeasurably improved. But as long as they refuse to do that, it serves as a powerful demonstration of their true priorities.

(full article online)









						Israel Invests Billions in its Arab Population, Will BDS-ers Finally Admit Defeat?
					

Last week, Israel announced one of the biggest ever investments in its Arab population. On October 24, Israel’s cabinet passed




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



*What do Americans think of the bds movement?*

Bunch of ignorant leftists, but I repeat myself.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Have any and all of these 72% people putting their money where their months are?

Are they boycotting Israeli products, medicine, etc.

I would bet that they do not even know which products they use are made with Israeli innovation.

Talk, talk, talk.......but never any real action.

BDS Fail


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


1)  There are no "Indigenous Palestinians" in the Jordan Valley except for the Jewish People.  Arabs are NOT indigenous of ancient Israel, but from Arabia.

2)  Israeli Settlements are not "illegal" under International Law.  Tinmore and others only which people to believe that it is.

3)  It is not "Settlements" which are being built, it is homes within settlements.  No Arab areas have shrunk in area C, except for the Arab minds.
Israel also approves for homes in Area C


Apartheid is what Arabs have caused in many many Muslim countries where there are hardly, if no, Jews at all left since 1948.

Learn the meaning of the word Apartheid from South Africans who actually lived it


----------



## Hollie

BDS Fails
					

From the blog of Nevet Basker at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com
				




Since the 2005 launch of the BDS campaign, the Israeli economy is up by 160%. Some of the increase is due to population growth; Israel has a positive net migration and the highest birthrate among developed countries. (Indeed, Israeli fertility rates are double the OECD average. And it’s not all due to the Arab and ultra-Orthodox minorities, secular Jewish Israelis also value large families—a testament to their resilience and optimism.) But even adjusted for population size, GDP per capita is up by 27% since 2005.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Your muzzie squatters have to move, eh?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's oral COVID vaccine gets greenlight for trial in South Africa
					

“An oral COVID-19 vaccine would eliminate barriers to rapid, wide-scale distribution, enabling people to administer the vaccine themselves."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Yearlong program helps US colleges find and fix overlooked campus antisemitism
					

Hillel's Campus Climate Initiative assesses Jewish life at participating schools; whether kosher food is available, Jewish holidays accommodated, and if bigotry is tolerated




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

I guess we'll call it another BDS "victory"...?









						NY’s pension fund halts investments in Unilever over Ben & Jerry’s Israel stance
					

Fund currently holds $111 million in shares in the icecream maker's parent company; New York becomes 4th state to sanction Unilever over West Bank boycott




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In this central Asian country where Jews have lived since the time of the Bible, Uzbek diplomates talk with Iran, the Taliban and Israel.​









						From Tehran to Jerusalem, Uzbekistan bridges Israeli-Muslim divide
					

DIPLOMATIC AFFAIRS: In this central Asian country where Jews have lived since the time of the Bible, Uzbek diplomates talk with Iran, the Taliban and Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Aerospace Industries announced last week that it has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Korea Aerospace Industries on a new program involving loitering munitions.

The MoU between the two entities secures a “new concept weapons system that will maximize the effectiveness of Suppression and Destruction of Enemy Air Defenses (SEAD & DEAD) missions,” according to a statement.

“The expanded cooperation between IAI and KAI will offer the South Korean military with new technologies and will establish concrete cooperation plans through joint feasibility studies between the two companies,” it added.

IAI is a lead global developer of loitering munitions systems, which combine the capabilities of unmanned aerial vehicles and missiles. According to the company, the new concept weapon system can perform long-endurance reconnaissance missions and can strike a target immediately when necessary.

Its specific munitions, including Harpy and Harop loitering missiles, are combat-proven in many countries around the world.









						IAI Signs MoU With Korea Aerospace Industries on Loitering Munitions Program
					

Visitors watch a demonstration at the Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) booth in the IMDEX Asia maritime defense exhibition in Singapore, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dubai Space-Related Conference Showcases Array of Israeli Observation Satellites
					

Visitors watch a demonstration at the Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) booth in the IMDEX Asia maritime defense exhibition in Singapore, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Germany Kick Off Digital Cooperation to Boost Artificial Intelligence in Healthcare
					

Israeli researcher Lena Neufeld examines a 3D model of a malignant tumor, as part of a brain cancer research that …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## watchingfromafar

There is a strong rumor on the web that Israel is responsible for the following------

*Fears of Wider Instability in Iraq After Attack on Prime Minister’s Home*
_Armed drones struck the Iraqi prime minister’s home in what was seen as a warning as Iranian-backed groups dispute the results of parliamentary elections._
Fears of Wider Instability in Iraq After Attack on Prime Minister’s Home


----------



## Hollie

watchingfromafar said:


> There is a strong rumor on the web that Israel is responsible for the following------
> 
> *Fears of Wider Instability in Iraq After Attack on Prime Minister’s Home*
> _Armed drones struck the Iraqi prime minister’s home in what was seen as a warning as Iranian-backed groups dispute the results of parliamentary elections._
> Fears of Wider Instability in Iraq After Attack on Prime Minister’s Home


There are unconfirmed reports presented by un-named  sources that such a rumor is baseless.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Mswane has come under immense pressure to boycott the event from anti-Israel activists from her home country and online, including under a trending hashtag of #notmymisssa. She appears poised to participate in the international event nonetheless despite the criticism. 

On Instagram, the Johannesburg-based Palestine Solidarity Alliance lamented that "after weeks of trying to engage with @lalela_mswane with an intention of educating her with regards to the plight of the Palestinian people she had decided to block both the @psa_sa and the @psa_yl account. 

"It is clear now that Miss SA does not care about the plight of the Palestinians and is only worried about her own self gains. With this said Comrades IT IS TIME TO FIGHT HARDER, TIME TO MAKE OUR VOICES HEARD, TIME TO MAKE OUR PRESENCE FELT, TIME TO ENSURE lalela lali A SO SELF PROCLAIMED 'Advocate of Children Empowerment' DOES NOT REPRESENT SOUTH AFRICA AS IS SHE IS CLEARLY NOT A REPRESENTATION OF OUR BELOVED COUNTRY!!!!" 

The Miss South Africa organization, which also came under attack, told South African podcast producer TshisaLIVE it was "not getting involved in a political war of words and looks forward to watching Miss SA make the country proud on an international stage."

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/11/08/miss-sa-under-pressure-to-boycott-miss-universe-contest-in-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The first academic delegation from Morocco since the signing of the Abraham Accords participated in a conference on Moroccan Jewish culture and law on Monday in Ramat Gan.

The two-day Bar-Ilan University conference, titled “Jewish Culture and Law in Morocco,” was co-hosted by Israeli and Moroccan research centers — the Aharon and Rachel Dahan Center for Culture, Society and Education in the Sephardic Heritage at Bar-Ilan University, and the Center for Studies and Research on Hebraic Law in Essouiara, Morocco.

“This conference comes from the dream of the preservation of Jewish heritage,” Abderrahim Beyyoudh, head of Morocco’s diplomatic mission in Tel Aviv, told The Times of Israel. “The Moroccan Jewish heritage is the foundation of the relationship with Israel.”

(full article online)









						Moroccan Muslim scholars of Jewish law co-host conference in Israel
					

11-person delegation is first academic group to arrive since Abraham Accords; Morocco's envoy calls Jewish heritage 'the foundation of the relationship with Israel'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						Kazakh jiu jitsu competitor squats during ‘Hatikvah’ after losing to Israeli
					

Head of Israeli sports organization says incident at Abu Dhabi youth tournament being examined, hopes 'this was not an act of protest against the national anthem'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Barnard College Anti-Zionists Urge Cancellation of Talks With Author of IHRA Antisemitism Definition
					

Barnard Hall at Barnard College, New York. Photo: BrillLyle / Wikimedia Commons Charging school officials with “legitimizing apartheid,” the Barnard …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Starting this weekend, 500 top gamers from 85 different countries - who beat out 10,000 other gamers in various playoffs watched virtually by millions - will converge in Israel's tourist destination and compete for the top spot.

Last year, the world championship in Shanghai, China, saw over 1.5 million viewers tune into the action online.

Ido Brosh, chairman of the Israeli Esports Gaming Association, said holding the international competition in Israel offered a unique opportunity for the state.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/11/10/500-gamers-from-85-countries-to-descend-on-eilat-for-global-gaming-contest/


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

The demonisation of Israel on British campuses is spiralling out of control. 

Last night Tzipi Hotovely, Israeli ambassador to the UK, had to be evacuated from an event at the London School of Economics (LSE). A viral video shows Hotovely being ushered into a waiting car. Her security guards appear to stop at least one individual from rushing up to her. A line of policemen holding back protesters can be seen in the background.










						The demonisation of Israel is out of control
					

Israeli ambassador Tzipi Hotovely is only the latest Israeli speaker to be hounded off a British campus.




					www.spiked-online.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Now I am cheering for Miss South Africa to win.  And she is welcome to move to Israel if she so wishes later )

 The South African government says it is dissociating itself from a decision by the reigning Miss South Africa to take part in the annual Miss Universe in Israel.

The decision came after growing calls for the reigning Miss South Africa to boycott the pageant over alleged Israeli rights violations against Palestinians.

Local beauty pageant organizers have been adamant that the recently crowned Miss SA Lalela Mswane should go.

(full article online)









						South Africa pulls support for its Miss Universe contender over Israeli ‘atrocities’
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Morocco Security Deal Will Be Israel’s First With an Arab State | United with Israel
					

Could Israel get tangled in rising Morocco-Algeria tensions?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FEQ9L8cWQAEp87i?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## P F Tinmore

More big investors dump Israeli settlement profiteers
					

Norway pension fund KLP divests from 16 firms complicit in Israeli settlements.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> More big investors dump Israeli settlement profiteers
> 
> 
> Norway pension fund KLP divests from 16 firms complicit in Israeli settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net



Oh no!!

They sold $31 million in stock.

That's barely a month's worth of Pally war crime rockets and terror tunnels.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Jordan, UAE reportedly set to sign massive solar, water swap deal
					

US climate envoy Kerry expected to be on hand for Monday signing of biggest regional cooperation project Israel's ever reached with its neighbors, after helping move talks forward




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Touring Israel, Miss Universe says pageant should not be politicized
					

'When you are in there you forget about politics, about your religion,' says reigning winner Andrea Meza of Mexico




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Berlin Man Beaten, Left with Serious Head Injuries After Refusing to Say ‘Free Palestine'​
The incident is said to have taken place around 10:35 p.m. in the area of Spandau in the German capital, and saw the three men approach the 36-year-old while demanding he shout “Free Palestine!”

When the man refused to yell the phrase, the three set upon and viciously beat him, kicking him and leaving him with serious head injuries, according to police. The victim, a German citizen, lost consciousness as the three men fled the scene, newspaper _Die Welt_ reports.

The victim was taken to a local hospital by ambulance after witnesses alerted authorities but, so far, police say they have made no arrests in the case and an investigation into the incident is ongoing.










						Berlin Man Left with Head Injuries After Refusing to Say 'Free Palestine'
					

A 36-year-old was brutally beaten in Berlin by a group of three men who had demanded that he shout the phrase "Free Palestine".




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FEiwJQRXwAQx6l4?format=jpg&name=medium


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

American B-1 bomber fighters fly over Israel alongside IDF F-15 jets
(photo credit: IDF)
An escort flight comes not long after Israeli Air Force F-15 fighter jets escorted an American B-1 heavy bomber above Israel last month when it was headed towards the Persian Gulf.​









						American B-1 bomber fighters fly over Israel alongside IDF F-15 jets
					

An escort flight comes not long after Israeli Air Force F-15 fighter jets escorted an American B-1 heavy bomber above Israel last month when it was headed towards the Persian Gulf.




					m.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Does this imply that your heroes stole a Jordanian flag and broke into private property using a sledgehammer in order to press an Islamic terrorist cause?

Lovely folks.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

11/22 Links Pt2: Does a Palestinian "Right of Return" Exist in International Law?; Helen Mirren attacked on social media over Golda Meir role
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On October 1, the winner of the Miss Greece pageant, Rafaela Plastira, gave a vague statement that she was withdrawing from competing in Miss Universe because, mumble mumble, Israel.

Her exact words were:


> I will not be attending “Miss universe” this year. The reason for that is the country. I am absolutely not disrespecting the country. I love all countries from all over the world but my heart goes to all the people fighting for there lives in Israel & Palestina. I can’t go up that stage and act like nothing is happening when people are fighting for there [sic] lives out there.


This was over six weeks ago. 

Greek news sites ignored the story. I can barely find any stories about this in Greek media. The runner up Katerina Kouvoutsaki was quickly set up as the new Miss Greece, and then two weeks ago she withdrew for health reasons and now Miss Greece is Sofia Arapogianni, a stunning beauty, who is preparing to go to Israel.





But now, the BDSers finally found out about Plastira, and is starting to tweet about her and make her into a heroine.

Greek fans will still have someone to cheer at the contest. The only thing that seems to have been accomplished is that a more qualified contestant will be in Eilat. 

Plastira ended her message by vowing to compete in future pageants. I somehow doubt that she will have much success; no one wants a contestant who is that ignorant and who causes problems for the people who had been working with her. 











						Miss Greece withdrew from Miss Universe pageant six weeks ago because, Israel. No one noticed. (UPDATE)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



They could invest in "Palestine", if they wanted to book a loss.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israel Squash Association (ISA) plans to take the World Squash Federation (WSF) to the Court of Arbitration for Sport if it does not ensure Israeli players can participate in the world championship in Malaysia next month.

The Men’s World Team Squash Championship, set for December 7, was moved from New Zealand to Malaysia in May, due to COVID-19 restrictions in the original location.

However, Israelis are not able to visit Malaysia, and the Squash Racquets Association of Malaysia (SRAM) ignored the ISA when it inquired about the possibility of receiving special visas so its players could attend.

(full article online )









						Israeli squash team goes to court to fight ban from world championship
					

The Men’s World Team Squash Championship, set for December 7, was moved from New Zealand to Malaysia and Israelis are not able to visit.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

OurCrowd Becomes First Israeli VC to Receive Official UAE License
					

A general view of ADNOC headquarters in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates, May 29, 2019. Photo: Reuters / Christopher Pike …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Boycott Islamic terrorists, 







__





						Hamas and Hezbollah's bad week in the West
					





					www.msn.com
				




The Hamas and Hezbollah terrorist groups have suffered a bad week in the Western world.

In a number of separate but mutually supporting actions, various governments and courts enforced new terrorist designations against the groups. These designations will make it harder for Hamas and Hezbollah to raise revenue, advocate for their causes, and organize foreign terrorist activities.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In many ways, this is the story of the movement to boycott Israel today.

BDS didn't come out of a vacuum. It is a direct continuation of the Arab boycotts of Israel throughout the 20th century. But the Arab boycott movement had mostly run out of steam by the turn of the century., and BDS came along to modify it and avoid the pitfalls that defeated the Arab boycott.



For one thing, like the Holocaust deniers, the Arab boycott was explicitly antisemitic. It demanded that companies that wanted to deal with Arab countries answer questions about whether their owners or board members were Jewish. It blacklisted Jewish actors and performers. It extended into boycotting Jewish bankers in the 1970s. It didn't allow Jewish employees of multinational companies to set foot in their borders. Blatant antisemitism was not a good look.

Another more technical issue is that the US passed laws against the Arab boycott. The Office of Antiboycott Compliance summarizes its goals: "These authorities discourage, and in some circumstances, prohibit U.S. companies from taking certain actions in furtherance or support of a boycott maintained by a foreign country against a country friendly to the United States (unsanctioned foreign boycott)." 

US anti-boycott laws are specifically against boycotts by foreign countries. So BDS emphasizes that it is supposedly a grassroots, non-government movement, answering a call from "Palestinian civil society," to boycott Israel. 

This is also why the PLO and the Palestinian Authority have not officially supported BDS, even though they encourage their own citizens to boycott Israel. (In 2018, the Central Council of the PLO did explicitly endorse BDS, but it is unclear if that has any official standing as a government body.)  If they called on the world to support BDS, then the US anti-boycott regulations would kick in and US citizens would be penalized. The state-level anti-BDS laws are meant, in part, to counter the loophole that BDS exploited to ensure the campaign does not run afoul of US laws at the national level.

For its part, the BDS movement goes out of its way to deny any connection with the Arab League boycotts, saying "BDS activists are not acting in accordance with the Arab League boycott, which calls for boycott and divestment of any corporation doing business with or in Israel. Modern BDS campaigns take their cues directly from Palestinian civil society groups – not governments or political parties."  This is directly to avoid US and possibly European sanctions. 

(full article online)









						What BDS and Holocaust revisionists have in common
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Belgium to Label Products Made in Illegal Israeli Settlements
					

Belgium's foreign office has announced that it will label all products produced in West Bank Israeli settlements.




					www.palestinechronicle.com


----------



## Hollie

Opinion | BDS Is Linked To Terrorists. Just As You Suspected.
					

An Israeli report has found that the BDS movement maintains direct ties with multiple terrorist organizations.




					forward.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


The sour grapes show.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


The Zebra show?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


That will make room for instructors and students who want to teach  / earn an education.

Pass on my thank you to them.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

From the President of the University of Toronto, Meric Gertler:




> The University of Toronto is opposed to all forms of discrimination, and committed to the protection of freedom of speech and academic freedom.  The University was alarmed to learn about two motions passed at the Scarborough Campus Students’ Union (SCSU) Annual General Meeting on November 24.  Both motions are inconsistent with the University of Toronto’s core values of freedom of speech and inclusion.
> 
> One motion reaffirmed SCSU’s commitment to the “Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions” (BDS) movement; another concerns the rights of Jewish students at UTSC.  Student organizations are free to take positions on a wide variety of controversial topics. Student societies for which the University collects mandatory fees based on registration must abide by our Policy on Open, Accessible and Democratic Autonomous Student Societies.  This Policy simultaneously affirms the independent operation of autonomous student societies and the requirement that “autonomy must be exercised in a manner that is compliant with the law and University policy.  Further, all Student Organizations must conduct themselves in an open, accessible and democratic manner.”
> 
> One of the requirements in the BDS motion is that SCSU “refrain from engaging with organizations, services, or participating in events that further normalize Israeli apartheid.”  The motion allows an exception for suppliers of Kosher food if “no alternatives are available.”  A requirement that providers of food as a religious accommodation be required to apply for an exemption, or even be asked about their views about issues elsewhere in the world is unacceptable.
> 
> So too is the striking of the language about academic freedom from the second motion.  Academic freedom is an individual right, and the Policy on Open, Accessible and Democratic Autonomous Student Societies requires that these organizations must permit their members to determine which positions to take.  Nor should they restrict the speakers that they can invite, or organizations with which they can cooperate based on their connections to a particular country.
> 
> The motions are specifically focused on Israel in a way that is troubling to many members of the community.  Such motions would be no more acceptable if focused on another country, or if a student organization in which members are enrolled by their registration were to take multiple stands on a wide variety of issues.
> 
> The University’s place in society requires that its members be free to take positions on controversial questions.  These issues are addressed by a number of University of Toronto policies, including the Statement on Freedom of Speech and the Policy on the Recognition of Student Groups.  According to our Statement of Institutional Purpose,
> 
> _The University of Toronto is dedicated to fostering an academic community in which the learning and scholarship of every member may flourish, with vigilant protection for individual human rights, and a resolute commitment to the principles of equal opportunity, equity and justice.
> 
> Within the unique university context, the most crucial of all human rights are the rights of freedom of speech, academic freedom, and freedom of research.  And we affirm that these rights are meaningless unless they entail the right to raise deeply disturbing questions and provocative challenges to the cherished beliefs of society at large and of the university itself._
> 
> These requirements apply directly to the SCSU motions.  It is not acceptable to impose political tests on the recognition of Jewish student groups on any of the University of Toronto campuses.  It is unacceptable to impose political tests on suppliers of Kosher or any other type of food.
> 
> The University will be following up with the SCSU to address our concerns.
> 
> Meric S. Gertler
> President



(full article online)









						University of Toronto president politely tells BDSers at Student Union that they are fascists
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Malaysia Fail.   Oh, all the tourism and help to the economy which is going to be no more..... )


The World Squash Federation announced on Monday that the World Men’s Team Squash Championship scheduled for next week in Kuala Lumpur was canceled after Malaysian authorities refused to allow entry to Israeli athletes.

In its statement, WSF said it “believes in an open and inclusive” event, and it was forced to cancel “due to the lack of confirmation over the issuing of visas and travel authorizations.”

Malaysia and Israel have no diplomatic ties, and Israelis are barred from visiting the South Asian country. In 2019, Malaysia was stripped of the right to host the World Para Swimming Championships for threatening to refuse Israeli athletes, and the competition was moved to London. This year’s tournament was moved to Malaysia from New Zealand because of coronavirus-related travel restrictions.

(full article online)









						Squash world championship in Malaysia canceled over refusal to allow in Israelis
					

World Squash Federation says it was forced to cancel the tournament since it could not ensure an 'open and inclusive' event




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Senator Jacob Javits, on March 23, 1960, gave a speech before Congress where he summarized the Arab boycott against Israel. Here are some excerpts where Javits makes it clear that the boycott is not anti-Zionist, but antisemitic.
---



> One of the gravest and most threatening problems in the situation is the Arab boycott and blockade of Israel. This boycott is illegal, a violation of the U.N. Charter and of international law; because it has not been stopped, it has grown into full-scale economic warfare-not only against Israel, but against the free world as well. Its corrupting influence has fouled up the channels of world trade and commerce, subjected American business firms and business-men to discrimination on religious grounds, and involved the U.S. Government in the Suez Canal problem as well as in several embarrassing situations.
> 
> This Arab boycott tried to prevent businessmen from trading with Israel, and air and shipping lines from serving Israel, by threatening them with reprisals and blacklists. They are not only prohibited, according to the boycott, from trading in Arab countries, to use Arab ports, and to enjoy the other usual courtesies and rights, but also they may not be owned or operated by Jews.
> 
> While the Arab governments respect a decisive position, they exploit weaknesses; they did not retaliate when several European governments, among them Switzerland, West Germany, the Netherlands, brushed aside Arab boycott demands and vigorously rejected Arab threats of reprisal. On the other hand, the list of American firms and individuals affected by the Arab boycott continues to grow.
> 
> Arab pressures were so strong that some companies yielded to their demands. The major American and British oil companies have yielded to Arab boycott demands. Passengers on cruise ships and American airlines on Near East routes are advised that those of Jewish faith will be denied tourist privileges in certain Arab ports and stopping points. A number of American freighters have been put on the Arab blacklist because they had business dealings with Israel.
> 
> Yesterday the Lions International was reported placed on the Arab blacklist. This morning I learned that the Studebaker-Lark Corp. and the International Business Machines Corp. have also been placed on the Arab boycott list. A number of our moving-picture actors, actresses, and singers are on the Arab blacklist, and the showing of their films or sale of their records is prohibited because they either are Jewish or appeared at a Jewish fund-raising function. The New York State law against employment discrimination was invoked against Aramco because the oil company refused to hire Jews in its New York offices out of deference to Saudi Arabia where its wells are located and which supports the Arab boycott. And there is also the economic problem created by counter boycott action against firms which have succumbed to Arab pressure.













						The boycott of Israel, as described by Senator Jacob Javits in 1960, was undoubtedly antisemitic
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Festival Arabofolies (Arab World Festival) is a thrice-yearly cultural event sponsored by the Arab World Institute in Paris. This week the winter version will take place.

The Arab World Institute has been admirably showing exhibitions featuring Jews of the East recently. Last week, to much fanfare, French President Macron inaugurated an exhibit titled "Jews of the Orient." It is now featuring an exhibit on how the six-pointed star is a recurring motif in Islamic and Jewish art. 




And one of the performers at the Festival Arabofolies is Neta Elkayam, an Israeli who sings Jewish-Moroccan tunes.

When the BDS movement found out that an Israeli was performing, they put out a call for Arabs to boycott a festival that was curated and organized by Arabs. They then discovered that the Israel Museum and the Ben Zvi Institute in Jerusalem donated some artwork for the "Jews of the Orient" exhibit. 

How scandalous that Arabs should be exposed to Arab art that was lent by Israeli institutions to an Arab festival!

BDS apparently missed other Israeli performers. There will be a tribute to a Tunisian violin player, Maurice Meimoun, and vocals and percussion are coming from Shalom and Yoav Bouhnik. Presumably the other band members, who are all Arab, know that the Bouhniks are from Israel.

So far, the only people to publicly announce they are pulling out of the festival are four Palestinian performers.

It is clear that the Arab World Institute has no problem with Jews or Israelis. They want to educate people about Arab culture and if that includes people from the large Mizrahi community in Israel, why not?

(full article online)









						Palestinians boycott Arab World Festival because of "normalization" - but no one else (so far)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Black Eyed Peas — will.i.am, apl.de.ap, Taboo, and new member J. Rey Soul — performed at Jerusalem’s Pais Arena Monday night, the first major international show in Israel since the beginning of the COVID pandemic.

It was an appropriate choice for the long-awaited return to the concert stage, with group mastermind will.i.am a longtime friend of Israel, from his Jewish lyrics and friends to investments in Israeli technology. This concert, in fact, was partially sponsored by Israel’s IMPROVATE innovation conference, which featured him as a panelist earlier in the day.

During the show, will.i.am gave a shout-out to producer Yonatan Goldstein as an example of his “mishpocha” (family). Goldstein co-wrote or co-produced much of the Black Eyed Peas’ latest album, and produced their collaboration with Israeli musical duo Static & Ben El Tavori, “Shake Ya Boom Boom.”

(full article online)









						Black Eyed Peas rock Jerusalem arena with lots of love for the ‘mishpocha’
					

In COVID era's first major international performance in Israel, group plays a smattering of its greatest hits and issues calls for solidarity among Israelis and Palestinians




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the announcement that the Miss Universe pageant would be held in Eilat, BDS groups have been up in arms over the event, targeting and harassing dozens of participants from around the world and urging them to cancel their attendance at the event.

While multiple countries have announced they would not attend, no country has canceled due to political convictions. Yet that hasn’t stopped BDS from lying about it. 

Shortly after the announcement was made, the Miss Malaysia organization officially announced that they would not be able to participate because COVID restrictions had prevented them from holding the qualifying pageant in Malaysia. Similarly, Belize, Indonesia and Laos pulled out for the same reason. Yet BDS spread rumors on social media that these countries were “boycotting Israel” and used the rumors to publish articles with falsified information after the official organizations had published contradicting statements. 

(full article online)









						BDS is lying about global attendance at Miss Universe - opinion
					

A number of countries have dropped out of Miss Universe because of COVID, but BDS is spreading rumors that it's because they're boycotting Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Dave Grohl and producer Greg Kurstin team up for "The Hanukkah Sessions 2021," in which they release a cover of a song by a Jewish artist each night of the holiday.​
(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/11/30/foo-fighters-singer-celebrates-hanukkah-and-jewish-musicians/


----------



## Sixties Fan

It also changed a resolution to fund all recognized, qualifying student groups to remove the phrase, “without exceptions for particular political beliefs held by the student groups, the views expressed by participants or organizers of such events, or the political views of co-sponsors of the events.”

And a third passage — struck in its entirely — had resolved to “defend the principles of academic freedom” by ensuring that UTSC community members can attend events about Israel/Palestine, participate in research with Israelis, and travel to Israel with pr0-Israel groups.

Fine, an SCSU director who is active in Jewish student organizations on campus, charged that the edits had been made “behind closed doors” by an SCSU committee — and argued they “showed the executive’s intention to strike specific protections and freedoms that Jewish student groups enjoy.”

“I support peace, and human rights for the Palestinian people,” said Fine, who also sharply criticized the BDS resolution. “The motion blacklists organizations that fight for peace, but don’t share the SCSU executives preferred tactic (BDS). The idea that Canadian Jewish and Jewish student organizations like Hillel, UJA, or an American anti-racism advocacy group like Dimensions need to answer for the actions of a foreign power is asinine.”

(full article online )









						Toronto University student union bans pro-Israel Kosher food providers | World Israel News
					

The union's motions were roundly condemned by University of Toronto President Meric Gertler, who said in a statement Friday that they were 'inconsistent' with the school’s core values.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Community in Germany declined to answer a _Post_ query. The organization supports the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel, which the German parliament labeled as an antisemitic campaign in 2019.

According to a 2020 intelligence report from Berlin’s domestic spy agency, the “Palestinian Community in Germany is an umbrella association for Palestinian organizations in Germany whose members overwhelmingly belong to Hamas or sympathize” with the terrorist group.

(full article online)









						German bank closes Hamas/BDS group account - exclusive
					

Critics claim German banks continue to provide accounts to BDS and other extremist organizations.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(They bark and bark and bark )

In November, BDS in academia was marked by efforts to cancel speakers perceived as pro-Israel, such as Israeli Ambassador Tzipi Hotovely’s talk at the London School of Economic. While the talk proceeded with high security, Hotovely was threatened by a large mob afterwards and had to leave the school under security escort. The incident was widely condemned by British politicians — but defended by BDS activists.

Also blatant was the vandalizing of a fraternity house and a miniature paper Torah scroll at George Washington University. This also produced widespread condemnation from the university community, as well as national and local officials. A public march was held to protest the incident, but an investigation has yet to solve the case.

In the aftermath, however, Palestinian students staged a march to protest the removal of a “virtual processing space” that had been set up for them by the university’s “Office of Advocacy and Support” (which has directly supported BDS) in the “aftermath of Gaza.” The university president then announced support for the Palestinian students and an investigation of their allegations.

At Barnard College, the Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP) chapter attempted to prevent a talk by a leading scholar of antisemitism and an author of the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) working definition of antisemitism, Kenneth Stern — on the grounds that his presence was “legitimizing apartheid.”

(full article online)









						BDS Comes to the Campus, the Streets, and Politics
					

The George Washington University President’s Office. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. In November, BDS in academia was marked by efforts to cancel …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Plastira, who was Miss World Greece in 2019, has been falsely claiming to be Miss Universe Greece 2021 since June. It appears that she felt that if she claimed the title, the Miss Universe Greece organization would go along with it, rather than publicly denounce her as a fraud.

Big mistake.

Now, a week after the news of Plastira's fraud, the equally fraudulent "foreign ministry of the State of Palestine" has publicly thanked her for pretending to boycott Israel, calling the liar a "cosmic icon" for Palestinians.

(full article online)









						Fake foreign ministry of "Palestine" salutes fake "Miss Universe Greece"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## frigidweirdo

fairandbalanced said:


> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network
> MUST, MUST SEE: Boycott Israel!!! | Israel Video Network



Why? The Palestinians and other Muslims are as bad as the Israelis if not worse. They'd destroy the Jews in a second if they had the chance.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why is a "settlement" in the Jewish capital illegal?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Jerusalem Light Rail is a war crime?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

Boycott Islamic terrorists.





			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/12/05/canadian-university-puts-event-on-hold-after-palestinian-terrorist-invited/
		


Matthew Ramsey, director of university affairs, announces that "at this time, the event in question is postponed pending a safety and security review in accordance with university procedure."​

The decision to postpone the event came amid an outcry by Jewish groups, which noted that the PFLP is a designated terror group in both Canada and the United States.

"The PFLP is responsible for terror attacks that resulted in the murder of countless civilians, including a massacre at an Israeli airport where a Canadian citizen was murdered. Therefore, we thank UBC's administration for intervening and postponing the event," said Steven Greenwood, executive director StandWithUs Canada. "It is unfathomable that any student organization would host an event that glorifies terrorism featuring members of a Canadian and American federally recognized terrorist organization and invite them to set foot on UBC grounds where Jews and Israelis who are Canadian citizens attend.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Boycott Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/12/05/canadian-university-puts-event-on-hold-after-palestinian-terrorist-invited/
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Ramsey, director of university affairs, announces that "at this time, the event in question is postponed pending a safety and security review in accordance with university procedure."​
> 
> The decision to postpone the event came amid an outcry by Jewish groups, which noted that the PFLP is a designated terror group in both Canada and the United States.
> 
> "The PFLP is responsible for terror attacks that resulted in the murder of countless civilians, including a massacre at an Israeli airport where a Canadian citizen was murdered. Therefore, we thank UBC's administration for intervening and postponing the event," said Steven Greenwood, executive director StandWithUs Canada. "It is unfathomable that any student organization would host an event that glorifies terrorism featuring members of a Canadian and American federally recognized terrorist organization and invite them to set foot on UBC grounds where Jews and Israelis who are Canadian citizens attend.


Everyone is a terrorist to those assholes. It is part of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign. They throw out terrorist cards like candy at a blossom time parade.

Free Palestine: Susan Abulhawa and Khaled Barakat Speak​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Everyone is a terrorist to those assholes.



Especially the terrorist assholes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beauty queens from some 80 countries will take part in preliminary rounds this week ahead of the live final in Eilat on December 12.










						Beauties on the beach! Miss Universe hopefuls frolic in the Dead Sea
					

Beauty queens from some 80 countries will take part in preliminary rounds this week ahead of the live final in Eilat on December 12. Today, they enjoyed a day out to the Dead Sea.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  Terrorist Organizations
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

_*BLUF*_:  What do we know?





P F Tinmore said:


> Everyone is a terrorist to those assholes. It is part of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign. They throw out terrorist cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> Free Palestine: Susan Abulhawa and Khaled Barakat Speak​


*(COMMENT)*

When the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) makes these types of calls for violence, the PFLP label themselves as "terrorist" and openly violate International Human Rights Law as well as International Humanitarian Law.

This could be prosecuted under domestic criminal court (_non-political military courts_) or in military court (_Article 68 GCIV_).

 International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)





State practice establishes this rule as a norm of customary international law applicable in both international and non-international armed conflicts.  This includes the advocacy, threats and incitement to violence.

ICRC Database, Protocol I, Fourth Geneva Convention




Article 51(2) of Additional Protocol I prohibits “acts or *threats of violence* the primary purpose of which is to spread terror among the civilian population”.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  Terrorist Organizations
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> _*BLUF*_:  What do we know?
> 
> View attachment 572835
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) makes these types of calls for violence, the PFLP label themselves as "terrorist" and openly violate International Human Rights Law as well as International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> This could be prosecuted under domestic criminal court (_non-political military courts_) or in military court (_Article 68 GCIV_).
> 
> International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
> View attachment 572844
> 
> State practice establishes this rule as a norm of customary international law applicable in both international and non-international armed conflicts.  This includes the advocacy, threats and incitement to violence.
> 
> ICRC Database, Protocol I, Fourth Geneva Convention
> 
> View attachment 572843
> Article 51(2) of Additional Protocol I prohibits “acts or *threats of violence* the primary purpose of which is to spread terror among the civilian population”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


The Palestinians can't violate any laws. Israel is a law free zone.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians can't violate any laws. Israel is a law free zone.


Plumbing the depths of your ignorance.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

As it continues to deal with an internal antisemitism scandal, the German public broadcaster Deutsche Welle (DW) has separately ended a cooperation agreement with a Jordanian TV station, citing the presence of antisemitic and virulently anti-Zionist language and images in its social media feeds.

In a statement on Sunday, DW announced that it would no longer cooperate with Roya TV, a privately-owned satellite channel based in Amman, because it was spreading antisemitic comments and caricatures.

A senior DW executive promised that the taxpayer-funded German broadcaster would “now even more critically review our partner selection internally, especially with regard to antisemitism and racism.”

“We are truly sorry that we did not notice these disgusting images,” DW’s managing director in charge of distribution, Guido Baumhauer, said, in reference to the antisemitic content pushed by Roya TV.









						Amid Internal Antisemitism Scandal, German Public Broadcaster Breaks Ties With Arabic Station Over Inflammatory Israel Reporting
					

A graphic shared by Jordanian broadcaster Roya TV shows a fist smashing through a Star of David to promote the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Palestinians are the "Chosen People".
Chosen to destroy Israel and kill all Jews?????
Well, that is what the Palestinians keep shouting from their roofs )


The Middle East Studies Association (MESA), which boasts over 2,800 members, has long been a friend of anti-Israel advocacy. The historian Martin Kramer, considering what was on offer at MESA’s 2005 conference, wrote that “for MESAns, the Palestinians are the chosen people, and more so now than ever. More papers are devoted to Palestine than to any other country.” “Paper after paper,” he added, presents an “elaboration of Palestinian nationalist ideology, ‘academized’ into ‘discourse’ by grad students and post-docs who’ve already given stump harangues, organized sit-ins, and written passionate propaganda pieces.”

To learn more about the deep roots of this kind of thing in MESA and the field of Middle East Studies, one does well to read Kramer’s 2001 book on the subject. Yet MESA, whose bylaws not so long ago described it as “nonpolitical” and whose membership includes some principled scholars, have refrained from endorsing the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement against Israel. Also in 2005, Ali Banuazizi, then president of the organization, wrote on the Association’s behalf to denounce a boycott of two Israel universities instigated by Britain’s Association of University Teachers. Banuazizi explained that the boycott contradicted “the deep commitment of this association and its membership to the principles of academic freedom and the free exchange of information and ideas.”

So much for that. In 2017, MESA’s membership removed “nonpolitical” from its bylaws. And this year, voters at MESA’s annual conference overwhelmingly passed a resolution that “endorses the 2005 call of Palestinian civil society for BDS against Israel.” A full membership vote is scheduled for next year.

The text of the resolution can be found here.

(full article online)









						Academic Freedom Is Under Siege by Anti-Israel Politics
					

The Middle East Studies Association (MESA), which boasts over 2,800 members, has long been a friend of anti-Israel advocacy. The historian Martin Kramer, considering what was on offer at MESA’s




					www.commentary.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> (Palestinians are the "Chosen People".
> Chosen to destroy Israel and kill all Jews?????
> Well, that is what the Palestinians keep shouting from their roofs )
> 
> 
> The Middle East Studies Association (MESA), which boasts over 2,800 members, has long been a friend of anti-Israel advocacy. The historian Martin Kramer, considering what was on offer at MESA’s 2005 conference, wrote that “for MESAns, the Palestinians are the chosen people, and more so now than ever. More papers are devoted to Palestine than to any other country.” “Paper after paper,” he added, presents an “elaboration of Palestinian nationalist ideology, ‘academized’ into ‘discourse’ by grad students and post-docs who’ve already given stump harangues, organized sit-ins, and written passionate propaganda pieces.”
> 
> To learn more about the deep roots of this kind of thing in MESA and the field of Middle East Studies, one does well to read Kramer’s 2001 book on the subject. Yet MESA, whose bylaws not so long ago described it as “nonpolitical” and whose membership includes some principled scholars, have refrained from endorsing the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement against Israel. Also in 2005, Ali Banuazizi, then president of the organization, wrote on the Association’s behalf to denounce a boycott of two Israel universities instigated by Britain’s Association of University Teachers. Banuazizi explained that the boycott contradicted “the deep commitment of this association and its membership to the principles of academic freedom and the free exchange of information and ideas.”
> 
> So much for that. In 2017, MESA’s membership removed “nonpolitical” from its bylaws. And this year, voters at MESA’s annual conference overwhelmingly passed a resolution that “endorses the 2005 call of Palestinian civil society for BDS against Israel.” A full membership vote is scheduled for next year.
> 
> The text of the resolution can be found here.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academic Freedom Is Under Siege by Anti-Israel Politics
> 
> 
> The Middle East Studies Association (MESA), which boasts over 2,800 members, has long been a friend of anti-Israel advocacy. The historian Martin Kramer, considering what was on offer at MESA’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.commentary.org


Israel closes/bombs/bulldozes Palestinian schools and universities. Israel impedes students and faculty from getting to class. Israel prevents students from studying abroad. Israel denies visas to visiting professors. And on and on.

Yet this dumbfuck whines about the academic boycott if Israel.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

“You have a lot of groups operating on what appears to be shoestring budgets and yet we see the BDS movement flourish and thrive across college campuses. I think what it means is this is a very de-centralized funding network,” he said.

In 2016, Jonathan Schanzer testified before Congress and shared his research into the funding of the BDS Movement. 

“We finally stumbled on one group called American Muslims for Palestine and as it turns out, many of them worked for charities that were previously shut down by the U.S. government for supporting Hamas,” says Schanzer. “This, of course, came as a surprise to us. The more we dug, the more we realized that there was a network, a relatively small one but apparently influential that was active on campus… I think ultimately that, even if this group is not engaging in anything illegal, and I think it’s important to stress that, their background is important. It’s not just simply a social justice movement motivated by very ideological reasons.”


Schanzer tells CBN News the network is doing now what it did in 2016. In a related development, Israel recently targeted six NGO’s for allegedly aiding the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which is designated as a terror organization by the US.

“The PFLP has a number of charities that have been active here, NGO’s rather, that have been active here in the United States and in Israel and in the Palestinian territories that have been pushing a very negative narrative in regards to Israel and been advocating for BDS,” says Schanzer.

Arsen Ostrovsky, CEO of the International Legal Forum, says “a number of these so-called charities and NGOs are really a front for terror groups like the PFLP to funnel money that ultimately goes towards carrying out terrorist actions and promoting boycott activities.” 

Ostrovsky says boycott activities go back 20 years to the movement’s beginning at a UN conference in South Africa designed to fight racism.

“Instead of the international community coming together to fight racism, it ended up coming to promote racism and against one state and one state only, the Jewish state Israel,” says Ostrovsky.

Einat Wilf, co-author of the _War of Return_, says that helped propel BDS to become a key weapon against the Jewish State.

“Through repeated wars, invasions, terrorism, economic boycotts; they have failed. None of these violent efforts to undo the sovereign state of the Jewish people have succeeded. So, BDS, the right of return, the demand to settle in Israel, have come to the forefront as the only tools by which the Palestinians still hope to achieve their goals,” says Wilf.

Wilf points out the main tactic is to demonize and delegitimize Israel.

(full article online)









						'A Front for Terror Groups': The 'Murky' History Behind Antisemitic BDS Movement
					

Ben and Jerry’s recently made a decision that put the BDS Movement back in the headlines. The ice cream makers stopped doing business in what they called the “Occupied Palestinian Territories,” otherwise known as the West Bank.




					cmsedit.cbn.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Christian, Nazi, Communist...what is in a name?  They are all polluted by lies about Jews. One turns into the other and creates a group which specializes in being known for hating Jews.  But wait.....that is the Catholic Church and all the other denominations as well.   Nothing changes in Christianity but the level of hatred for Jews)

Willem Sassen was a Dutch collaborator with the Nazis who ended up becoming a Nazi reporter and a colonel in the Waffen-SS.

He was held in a British prison camp after the war but managed to escape and hide in various places after the war. In 1947, his girlfriend gave birth to a daughter, Saskia, and later that year they escaped Europe with many other Nazis, SS members and collaborators to hide in Argentina. 

He became famous for interviewing Adolf Eichmann in 1957, before he was discovered and captured by the Israelis. He was friends with Eichmann, and the mass murderer visited Sassen weekly. Sassen had hoped to write a book of Eichmann's memoirs where Eichmann would deny the Holocaust, but Eichmann was proud of his role and the book never got written. Sassen sold the recordings to Life magazine in 1960, which claimed it did not know he was a war criminal.

Sassen was also a colleague of Klaus Barbie in Argentina.

His daughter Saskia grew up with Eichmann visiting her home, although at first she didn't know who he was. She would have political discussions with her father:


> At home, Sassen didn’t hide his political views from his precocious daughter. Father and daughter discussed the war, politics, things that weren’t taught in school. Saskia Sassen proclaimed herself a Communist at age 12. “We were like two little titans having a lot of political debates,” she says. “When it came to politics, we disagreed completely. And he was part of my political education, clearly.”





Saskia became a professor of sociology at Columbia University with a very good reputation. 

At least one part of Sassen's thinking made it through to his daughter, though: a hatred of Jews.

While the elder Sassen wanted to deny the Holocaust to discredit Jewish survivors, his daughter agrees that Jews are overly powerful and evil and should be boycotted:




> Sassen signed a statement, published on August 12, 2014 by “American Muslim organizations, academics, Imams, community leaders and activists" who wished to “affirm our unequivocal support for Palestinian rights to freedom and dignity while forcefully condemning the illegal and oppressive occupation structure."
> 
> Signatories of the petition wrote that “The Israeli aggression against the civilian population of Gaza hassurpassed all levels of brutality and cruelty" and went on to “Support the BDS Campaign to end occupation."
> 
> In December 2010, Sassen authored an article in which she described Gaza as “a site where Israeli forces can experiment with modes of urban warfaregiven the fact of occupation and control over most of the means of survival of the Gaza people. In the process it terrorizes a whole population."
> 
> She went on to charge that Israel “has done just about all that is conceivable to destroy it and demoralize a people."



(full article online)









						Her father was a Nazi. She's a woke professor at Columbia. They both boycott Jews.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(When you live to boycott only one country, and only a Jewish one, one is nothing but a worthless tool to those who love their useful idiots. 2000 years of useful idiocy ...and counting)

Passed on Dec. 2, the Law Student Government Association resolution said that CUNY Law School’s collaborations with Israeli researchers and institutions made it “complicit” in alleged war crimes committed by Israel, and condemned Hillel, Bulldogs for Israel, and other student organizations at CUNY for their support for the Jewish state.

The CUNY Alliance for Inclusion (CAFI) on Wednesday said the measure “launches a wholesale offensive maligning and attacking Jewish student groups and programs as well as faculty research and collaborations with a host of universities and corporations, attempting to shame such groups by name.”

The group of over 2,700 Jewish CUNY community members first organized to to protest the CUNY faculty union’s passage of its own anti-Israel resolution in June. At least 261 faculty have since resigned from the Professional Staff Congress CUNY union, according to the website of the “Resign PSC” campaign.

The latest law school resolution, CAFI charged, “appropriates for itself the right to separate good from bad Jews and to quash Jewish self-expression it disfavors as it trashes academic freedom by seeking to bar opinions contrary to its own from CUNY and its groups.”

“A great university must champion diversity and cultivate a tradition of inclusive civil discourse and engagement on complex issues and conflicts and stand against historic hatreds and limitations upon speech and association.”

Sponsored by the CUNY Law Students for Justice in Palestine and CUNY Law Jewish Law Student Association, the Dec. 2 measure was endorsed by over 20 other student organizations, including the National Lawyers Guild chapter and the CUNY Law Review.

It was denounced by the Anti-Defamation League, which called for the administration to take “swift action.”

“Combined with the call to end all CUNY Israeli exchange programs, this BDS resolution has the effect of ostracizing and alienating a large majority of Jewish students on campus,” Scott Richman, NY/NJ Regional Director for the Anti-Defamation League, said at the time.

(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

10th Flag Football World Championships Touch Down in Israel
					

The opening ceremony of the IFAF 2021 Flag Football World Championships in Jerusalem, Israel. Photo: YouTube screenshot. JNS.org – Thirty-nine …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/12/10/with-tourism-ties-expanding-moroccan-tour-guides-to-study-hebrew/


----------



## Sixties Fan

“If I had not come to Israel to compete in the Miss Universe pageant, I think I would have regretted it for the rest of my life,” said Lalela Mswane, who won the Miss South Africa pageant and then defied the South African government, which pressured her to boycott the contest, because it is being held in Israel. She spoke in an interview on Thursday night, in between rehearsals for the pageant’s musical numbers, breaking her silence about the pressure she has faced.
---

She was enthusiastic about the friendliness of Israelis she had met: “I always thought South Africa has the friendliest people on earth but it might be rivaled by Israel.”

She is certain that she made the correct choice to use the platform given by the pageant’s publicity “to shed a light on the issue of women’s rights.” She is also concerned that young South Africans lack opportunities and she runs a foundation that aims to empower youth.

(full article online)









						Exclusive interview with Miss South Africa: I had to visit Israel
					

The Miss Universe pageant will take place on December 12 in Eilat and will be broadcast around the world.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Gee. A decade of Islamic terrorists pressing the "boycott" slogan and still a failure for Pally terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						Moroccan King Orders Restoration of Hundreds of Jewish Sites
					

King Mohammed VI of Morocco. Photo: Flickr. JNS.org – King Mohammed VI of Morocco recently introduced an initiative to restore …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

CUNY Chancellor Rejects Law Student Call to End Academic Ties With Israel
					

CUNY School of Law in New York City//WikiCommons City University of New York Chancellor Matos Rodriguez called for “dialogue, tolerance, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> CUNY Chancellor Rejects Law Student Call to End Academic Ties With Israel
> 
> 
> CUNY School of Law in New York City//WikiCommons City University of New York Chancellor Matos Rodriguez called for “dialogue, tolerance, …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com





> to a university’s core mission to expose students personally and academically to a world that can be vastly different to their own, particularly through international exchange programs,” he continued.



How many exchange programs do they have with Palestinian universities?

If zero, this guy is full of crap.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> How many exchange programs do they have with Palestinian universities?
> 
> If zero, this guy is full of crap.


Lazy bones cannot bother to do the research to answer his own question.





__





						Study Abroad in Palestinian Territory / Palestine
					

Want to know what 0 students think about studying abroad in Palestinian Territory / Palestine? Browse through 5 study abroad programs in Palestinian Territory / Palestine to find the perfect one for you!




					www.studyabroad101.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> How many exchange programs do they have with Palestinian universities?
> 
> If zero, this guy is full of crap.



They need an exchange program with  An-Najah National University, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Lazy bones cannot bother to do the research to answer his own question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study Abroad in Palestinian Territory / Palestine
> 
> 
> Want to know what 0 students think about studying abroad in Palestinian Territory / Palestine? Browse through 5 study abroad programs in Palestinian Territory / Palestine to find the perfect one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.studyabroad101.com


So, how many exchange programs does CUNY have with Palestinian universities?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> So, how many exchange programs does CUNY have with Palestinian universities?


Get your lazy bones off your butt and find out.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Get your lazy bones off your butt and find out.


The only "Palestinian" exchange programs are in illegal Israeli settlements.


----------



## P F Tinmore

https://www.psc-cuny.org/sites/default/files/Resolution_on_Academic_Freedom.pdf
		


Whereas, on September 9, 2016 CUNY Chancellor James B. Milliken released a report7 based on an independent investigation of alleged instances of anti-Semitism on CUNY campuses; the report concluded that the “tendency to blame SJP for any act of anti- Semitism on any CUNY campus,” is a mistake. The report found that SJP was not responsible for any of the most controversial instances of alleged anti-Semitism at the CUNY campuses, and concluded that while the situation is “hardly perfect”, the charge of “unchecked anti-Semitism” at CUNY is baseless; and

Whereas the courts have affirmed that advocating or opposing a boycott is protected speech,8 and

Whereas, the right of members of a university community to form associations for the pursuit of particular political or policy objectives is guaranteed by the Constitution, which explicitly protects both the freedom of speech and the right of the people peaceably to assemble; and


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The only "Palestinian" exchange programs are in illegal Israeli settlements.


 "Palestinian"


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Big Four Accounting Firms Break Ties with Palestinian NGOs Designated as Terror Groups by Israel | United with Israel
					

PricewaterhouseCoopers and Ernst & Young break ties with two blacklisted Palestinian NGOs.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism at the Toronto District School Board has led to a backlash that the Board undoubtedly did not expect. It was high time that the largest school Board in Canada, and the fourth largest in North America, faced accountability regarding its use of public funds to promote a pro-Palestinian agenda as part of its “equity” and “diversity” program. The Board’s actions go back to _Operation Guardian of the Walls_ in May, and climaxed with the targeting of a Jewish school board trustee who was taken to the woodshed by the Board for pointing out a disturbing incident of antisemitism displayed by the TDSB’s equity advisor.

The backlash has been unprecedented, involving virtually every Jewish group and supporter of democracy in the Toronto area, and includes a rare statement by the Toronto Board of Rabbis. It ultimately resulted in a victory, in a groundbreaking, precedent-setting vote put to the TDSB Trustees to strike down an antisemitic motion. The battle was intense, and demonstrated what collective determination for the good could accomplish.

-----
The BDS-supporting _Canadians for Justice and Peace in the Middle East_ subsequently launched a campaign of support for Cole, claiming that_ “Free Palestine”_ is about human rights, not hate.” This point was later addressed by the TDSB in a letter to a concerned citizen about the repeated incitement by pro-Palestinian groups to “_free Palestine from the River to the Sea._”

Fast forward to the second week in November to a pro-Palestinian high school student classroom walkout and demonstration at Marc Garneau Collegiate Institute in Toronto. Over 200 students rallied to “_Free Palestine_”. The demonstration was organized in support of  Desmond Cole and Javier Davila (discussed further down). Students reportedly chanted “anti-Israel slogans” and carried signs with the slogan “From the River to the Sea, Palestine will be free.” In a letter forwarded to be by email, the TDSB attempted to address a complaint about a disturbing pattern of Antisemitism within its domain….
-----
The words “From the River to the Sea, Palestine will be free” do not mean “different things to different people.” They are an open incitement for Palestinians to destroy Israel. This quest manifests itself in, among other things, the _Pay-for Slay_ program, which pays Palestinians to kill Jews, as well as in the launching of rockets against Israeli citizens and the celebration of martyrdom, which is actively promoted in Palestinian culture. PA TV also routinely indoctrinates and encourages Palestinian adults and children alike to murder Jews.

The pro-Palestinian agenda is supported by the Muslim Brotherhood, and its offshoots like Hamas. For the Muslim Brotherhood, “_Jihad is the way.“_ Many Islamic authorities state that it is the highest calling and duty for Muslims everywhere to take up the cause of jihad.

The Muslim Brotherhood vision has for quite some time spread on campuses throughout North America.

More followed at the TDSB: In mid-July, B’nai Brith Canada expressed outrage over “the apparent reinstatement without discipline of a Toronto school employee who sent materials to teachers justifying the murder of Israeli civilians.” B’nai Brith noted:

(full article online)









						Groundbreaking Win Against Palestinian Anti-Semitic Propaganda | FrontpageMag
					

Antisemitism at the Toronto District School Board has led to a backlash that the Board undoubtedly did not expect. It was high time that the largest school




					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Her talk begins, “I want to recognize I am also on stolen and unceded indigenous territory here in North Carolina,” and went on to refer to the United States and Israel as “twin settler colonies.”

Broderick promoted the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement (BDS) during the panel, and earlier in 2021, she signed a letter affirming her commitment to promote BDS “in the classroom and on campus.”

And UNC still chose her to teach a course on Israel and the Palestinians.

In a series of conspiratorially bizarre statements, she refers to ABC News as part of the “allegedly secular media,” and asserts that there are efforts “seeking to criminalize teaching about Palestine from a pro-Palestinian perspective or a truthful perspective.”

In this new video, Broderick shared, “All in all, the University [UNC] received thousands of emails about me demanding I be fired and they came from all echelons of society. But honestly, what was more troubling than the mobilization of the Hasbara network, was how the university wanted me to respond to their baseless accusations.”

Broderick’s presentation was steeped in antisemitism — on what the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) describes as “The myth of excessive Jewish power.” She repeatedly complains that UNC — the same university that chose her to teach a course on Israel — is “playing into a Zionist playbook,” and that the university expected her to function under “Israel’s rules.”

She argues that it is crucial to “dismantle the power that Hasbara and other pro-colonial causes have historically had over universities.” She states that the pro-Israel media was able to “dominate the airwaves.”

After concluding her presentation, the moderator — Jamila Ghaddar — immediately responded, “Thank you so much Kylie for that thorough presentation of this violent attack you faced.”

In Broderick’s upside-down academic world, espousing blatant antisemitism is normative, and those who call out her hatred and extreme anti-Israel bias are somehow violent.

Kylie Broderick has made it very clear that she views the college classroom as her own private playground — a place where she feels free to indoctrinate students against Israel with no consequences. She disregards and disrespects other views. This extremely biased, antisemitic agenda has no place in academia.

(full article online)









						Antisemitic Professor Who Was Kept on at UNC Spreads More Jew Hatred Than Ever
					

Students sit on the steps of Wilson Library on the campus of University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, North …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Islam and the Arabs colonized a lot of territory outside of Arabia all the way to North Africa.  No BDS movement against them.  BDS = A one sided Islamic endeavor to destroy Israel and any country which attempts to be on the right side of history.  And many in those countries are dumped by the "Israel is a colonizer, Apartheid "regime" nonsense )

SJP, which has 180 chapters and organizes protests, BDS resolutions and “disseminates propaganda” through social media and other outlets—is by far the “most active” anti-Israel group on university campuses in the United States and Canada. Also very active in spreading anti-Israel and anti-Zionist sentiment on campus, the report said, is the group Jewish Voice for Peace.

Seventeen colleges brought BDS measures up for a vote by the student government in 2020-21, and 11 have passed them, adding to the ongoing rise of anti-Israel activism on campuses.

The report noted that some of the most strident anti-Israel activists called for Israel to be dismantled or denied its right to exist; expressed support for violent resistance to Israel; and called for Zionists and pro-Israel students to be excluded from campus life.

Among anti-Semitic tropes the ADL found repeated by anti-Israel college activists were those alleging Jewish or Zionist power and control over the media and political affairs. “Such language,” the report said, “can create a corrosive climate for many Jewish students on campus.”


(full article online)









						ADL report: Anti-Israel student groups top drivers of anti-Semitism on campus
					

Seventeen colleges brought BDS measures up for a vote by the student government in 2020-21, and 11 have passed them.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Meanwhile, attention and outrage increased within the Jewish community, primarily among the left-leaning pro-Israel groups targeted in the speech.

“This is textbook vile, anti-Semitic, conspiracy-laden garbage attacking the mainstream U.S. Jewish community. It sounds like something you would expect from white supremacists,” tweeted Jonathan Greenblatt, ADL’s CEO. [CAIR] must condemn their staffer [Zahra Billoo] for this awful, unapologetic bigotry. And any org that claims to fight for social justice should cut ties with anyone who spouts such hate.”

Eric Fingerhut, CEO and president of the Jewish Federations of North America, said “the extremist, fringe nature of these positions are clear in the unapologetic use of anti-Semitic tropes in describing the Jewish community and direct calls for enmity with Jewish Federations, the ADL, and Hillel—organizations that, together with others, represent the vast majority of the U.S. Jewish community. We call on people of all faiths to reject these outrageous statements, which we will not allow to undermine our long history of cooperation and friendship with the American Muslim community.”

It wasn’t Billoo’s first time attracting the ire of the Jewish community. She was previously ousted from her short stint on the board of the progressive Women’s March for tweets that were widely condemned as anti-Semitic.

“As someone who has been repeatedly attacked by the execrable Zahra Billoo for almost 15 years, and as recently as her notorious American Muslims for Palestine talk two weeks ago, I am amused that the Anti-Defamation League, Jewish Federations, Hillels and ‘Zionist synagogues’ (as she dubbed them) only become upset with her when she called them out as ‘polite Zionists.’ ” Daniel Pipes, president of the Middle East Forum, told JNS in an email. “Glad you woke up, guys, and welcome to the club.”

(full article online )









						CAIR backs leader after ‘virulently anti-Semitic’ speech attacking mainstream Jewish entities
					

“As someone who has been repeatedly attacked by Zahra Billoo for almost 15 years, I am amused that the Anti-Defamation League, Jewish Federations, Hillels and ‘Zionist synagogues’ only become upset with her when she called them out as ‘polite Zionists,’ ” said Daniel Pipes, president of the...




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

South African Government Faces Call to Apologize to Miss South Africa After Top 3 Finish
					

The South African government is being urged to apologize to Miss South Africa Lalela Mswane after she made the top three of Miss Universe.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Miss USA Vows to Come Back to 'Wonderful' Israel
					

Miss USA Elle Smith, who reached the top 10 on Monday's Miss Universe pageant in Eilat, called Israel "wonderful" and vowed to be back.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mondoweiss publishes a pro-BDS article by Donna Nevel who is frustrated that South Florida Jewish newspapers. won't publish her anti-Israel op-eds.


> Seventy-three years ago this week, on December 11, 1948, U.N. General Assembly Resolution 194 made clear that Palestinians had the right to return to their homes and lands from which they had been expelled. Resolution 194 stated that “refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbors should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date.”


Let's summarize the reasons why there is no "right to return."

 UN General Assembly Resolution 194, paragraph 11 states:
------
Does Resolution 194 gives a legal basis for the “right of return”?

Firstly, this is a General Assembly resolution, and as such is not international law. It includes many other paragraphs, such as protection and free access to holy places (which Jordan did not respect.)

Secondly, notice that the wording does not use the word “right.” This was a deliberate decision made as the resolution was being drafted– because no such right exists.

Thirdly, the Arabs rejected the resolution at the time. It is a little disingenuous to have them claim that what they strenuously opposed then is international law now.

Fourthly, as Israel argued at the time, the paragraph gives conditions for any return – the Arabs would have to agree to live in peace with their Jewish neighbors, and that has never happened.

Fifthly, the original British draft of the resolution specified Arab refugees. That language was removed, meaning that it refers to both Jewish and Arab refugees being able to return to their homes. That is one reason every Arab nation rejected it. Yet no one who supports “return” says Jews have the right to return to the places they lived across the Green Line.

Finally, according to the International Court of Justice, “international law leaves it to each State to lay down the rules governing the grant of its own nationality.”[1]

Yet even without these points, the document cannot be interpreted to support the mass return of Arabs to Israel. And the proof comes from the UN itself.

In 1950, the United Nations Conciliation Commission for Palestine, which was created by this very same resolution, issued a working paper on interpreting paragraph 11 of UNGA 194.

When interpreting the phrase “to their homes” in “The General Assembly . . . resolves that the refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date,” the UNCCP wrote [emphasis mine]:



> There is no doubt that in using this term the General Assembly meant the home of each refugee, i.e. his house or lodging and not his homeland. This is indicated by the fact that two amendments using the term "the areas from which they have come" were rejected. Furthermore by implication it would appear that if the refugees not returning are to be compensated for their property, those returning would reoccupy their homes and be compensated only for losses and damages.[2]


This means that even for the people who insist that UNGA 194 gives the descendants of Palestinian refugees the “right of return,” they still cannot just move to Israel_ en masse_. Even in 1950, the most generous reading of UNGA 194 said that it only is for those whose original house was still intact. Everyone else would, according to 194, be entitled only to compensation - if 194 had legal validity to begin with. (Israel had offered allowing up to 100,000 Arabs to return to their homes in the 1950s but the Arabs rejected the offer.)

The people claiming that UNGA 194 gives the right for millions of descendants of refugees the right to overrun Israel demographically have no legal leg to stand on.

There is a bigger point, though. The demand for "return" was never based on legality of morality or justice. It was always intended to destroy Israel.

(full article online)









						No, there is no "right to return" for Palestinians
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Antisemitism at the Toronto District School Board has led to a backlash that the Board undoubtedly did not expect. It was high time that the largest school Board in Canada, and the fourth largest in North America, faced accountability regarding its use of public funds to promote a pro-Palestinian agenda as part of its “equity” and “diversity” program. The Board’s actions go back to _Operation Guardian of the Walls_ in May, and climaxed with the targeting of a Jewish school board trustee who was taken to the woodshed by the Board for pointing out a disturbing incident of antisemitism displayed by the TDSB’s equity advisor.
> 
> The backlash has been unprecedented, involving virtually every Jewish group and supporter of democracy in the Toronto area, and includes a rare statement by the Toronto Board of Rabbis. It ultimately resulted in a victory, in a groundbreaking, precedent-setting vote put to the TDSB Trustees to strike down an antisemitic motion. The battle was intense, and demonstrated what collective determination for the good could accomplish.
> 
> -----
> The BDS-supporting _Canadians for Justice and Peace in the Middle East_ subsequently launched a campaign of support for Cole, claiming that_ “Free Palestine”_ is about human rights, not hate.” This point was later addressed by the TDSB in a letter to a concerned citizen about the repeated incitement by pro-Palestinian groups to “_free Palestine from the River to the Sea._”
> 
> Fast forward to the second week in November to a pro-Palestinian high school student classroom walkout and demonstration at Marc Garneau Collegiate Institute in Toronto. Over 200 students rallied to “_Free Palestine_”. The demonstration was organized in support of  Desmond Cole and Javier Davila (discussed further down). Students reportedly chanted “anti-Israel slogans” and carried signs with the slogan “From the River to the Sea, Palestine will be free.” In a letter forwarded to be by email, the TDSB attempted to address a complaint about a disturbing pattern of Antisemitism within its domain….
> -----
> The words “From the River to the Sea, Palestine will be free” do not mean “different things to different people.” They are an open incitement for Palestinians to destroy Israel. This quest manifests itself in, among other things, the _Pay-for Slay_ program, which pays Palestinians to kill Jews, as well as in the launching of rockets against Israeli citizens and the celebration of martyrdom, which is actively promoted in Palestinian culture. PA TV also routinely indoctrinates and encourages Palestinian adults and children alike to murder Jews.
> 
> The pro-Palestinian agenda is supported by the Muslim Brotherhood, and its offshoots like Hamas. For the Muslim Brotherhood, “_Jihad is the way.“_ Many Islamic authorities state that it is the highest calling and duty for Muslims everywhere to take up the cause of jihad.
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood vision has for quite some time spread on campuses throughout North America.
> 
> More followed at the TDSB: In mid-July, B’nai Brith Canada expressed outrage over “the apparent reinstatement without discipline of a Toronto school employee who sent materials to teachers justifying the murder of Israeli civilians.” B’nai Brith noted:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groundbreaking Win Against Palestinian Anti-Semitic Propaganda | FrontpageMag
> 
> 
> Antisemitism at the Toronto District School Board has led to a backlash that the Board undoubtedly did not expect. It was high time that the largest school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frontpagemag.com


So, where is this so called Antisemitism?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> So, where is this so called Antisemitism?


Free Palestine = Destroy Israel = Antisemitism


----------



## Rigby5

P F Tinmore said:


> So, where is this so called Antisemitism?



What is to contradictory is that the word "Semitic" means "of an Arab language group", so "anti-Semitic" does not mean "anti-Jewish".
It means "anti-Arab".
Jews are committing an immoral cultural appropriation by not only stealing the words, but using them by being contradictory in calling Arabs "anti-Semitic", which is impossible.  Arabs can't be anti-Arab.
The problem comes from ignorance.
Most Jews do not even realize that the original Hebrew tribes were Arab.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Free Palestine = Destroy Israel = Antisemitism



Nonsense.
Freeing Palestine does not require destroying Israel if Israel simply withdraws to a 2 state solution.
I personally perfer destroying Israel, because there has been no country in the world more guilty of illegal and immoral war crimes.
But destroying Israel is not even remotely anti-Jewish, much less anti-Semitic.
Israel is the most anti-Jewish country in the world.
Judaism requires Jews to stay out of the Mideast entirely, waiting for the coming of the Messiah.
Jews are not supposed to even go to the Mideast, much less invade and try to claim a country there.
Zionists in Israel are the most anti-Jews in the whole world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> What is to contradictory is that the word "Semitic" means "of an Arab language group", so "anti-Semitic" does not mean "anti-Jewish".
> It means "anti-Arab".
> Jews are committing an immoral cultural appropriation by not only stealing the words, but using them by being contradictory in calling Arabs "anti-Semitic", which is impossible.  Arabs can't be anti-Arab.
> The problem comes from ignorance.
> Most Jews do not even realize that the original Hebrew tribes were Arab.


You do know that Semitic does not mean what it says it means.

Stop changing and lying about things to make you happy.

I will not even give the history as to why it is not anti semitism and not Judeophobia.

You know the history very well.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> There likely was no greater war crimes than the massacres of innocent Arab villages by Zionists from 1946 to 1950 or so.
> It was not war, but heavily armed Zionists deliberately gunning down innocent native Arab women and children at close range.
> There are hundreds of Arab villages that just totally disappeared, and it is estimated tens of thousands of unarmed Arab woman and children were massacred.
> At Dier Yassin, we have reports from near by Jews who tried to stop the massacre, who revealed that the Arabs were murdered in their homes, by Zionists throwing explosive grenades into Arab homes, and then bayoneting survivors.


That has nothing to do with the thread's topic.

Thank you so much for your Jew hatred rant.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Nonsense.
> Freeing Palestine does not require destroying Israel if Israel simply withdraws to a 2 state solution.
> I personally perfer destroying Israel, because there has been no country in the world more guilty of illegal and immoral war crimes.
> But destroying Israel is not even remotely anti-Jewish, much less anti-Semitic.
> Israel is the most anti-Jewish country in the world.
> Judaism requires Jews to stay out of the Mideast entirely, waiting for the coming of the Messiah.
> Jews are not supposed to even go to the Mideast, much less invade and try to claim a country there.
> Zionists in Israel are the most anti-Jews in the whole world.


"Jews are not supposed to even go to the Mideast, much less invade and try to claim a country there."


Seek psychiatric help based on that rant alone.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> You do know that Semitic does not mean what it says it means.
> 
> Stop changing and lying about things to make you happy.
> 
> I will not even give the history as to why it is not anti semitism and not Judeophobia.
> 
> You know the history very well.



Wrong.
The use of the word "anti-Semitic" as a code word around 1880 or so, did not just mean anti-Jew.
It also meant anti-Arab, anti-Moslem, and anti all other cultures and religions that were not German and Christian.
Their intent was really better characterised as anti-Mideastern.

But a Zionists calling an Arab "anti-Semitic" for being against illegal policies by Israel, is just disgusting, irrational, and lies.
The original Hebrew tribes were Arab, and the original Hebrew invasion of Palestine was criminal, just as the Jewish invasion of Palestine in the 1940s was as well.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> That has nothing to do with the thread's topic.
> 
> Thank you so much for your Jew hatred rant.



Yes it does.
The topic is the boycott of Israel, and Zionists misappropriating words like "anti-Semitic", shows the level of immoral propaganda by Zionists.
Zionists are evil criminals, and should be removed from the Mideast by force.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Yes it does.
> The topic is the boycott of Israel, and Zionists misappropriating words like "anti-Semitic", shows the level of immoral propaganda by Zionists.
> Zionists are evil criminals, and should be removed from the Mideast by force.


Are any Jews allowed to stay and continue to have a country called Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The British government will soon introduce legislation to ban the UK Boycott Divestment and Sanctions campaign against Israel, a member of the ruling Conservative party said on Tuesday.

MP Robert Jenrick was addressing the Leadership Dialogue Institute (LDI) 2021 online conference. LDI promotes closer ties between Britain, Australia and Israel.

During a moderated discussion titled “Why Do So Many People Hate Jews?,” Jenrick said, “I think we’re beating BDS here. Today, there is no political party in the UK to support BDS, and this is becoming an increasingly fringe activity.”

(full article online)









						British Government Moving to Ban BDS, Says Conservative MP | United with Israel
					

Legislation would fulfill a 2019 campaign promise.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> "Jews are not supposed to even go to the Mideast, much less invade and try to claim a country there."
> 
> 
> Seek psychiatric help based on that rant alone.



After the defeat of the 2nd Jewish rebellion against Rome, the official Jewish policy was that God was punishing Jews for the sins of arrogance and pride, and that no Jews should remain in the Mideast, and should not return until the coming of the Messiah was a sign from God of their redemption.
No real Jews would go to the Mideast yet.
It is a sin to do so, and repudiated the thousands of years of atonement for the sins of arrogance and pride.


Sixties Fan said:


> Are any Jews allowed to stay and continue to have a country called Israel?



There probably should never have ever been a country called Israel.
It is not native, democratic, a majority, etc.
But with all the innocent children born there since 1948 crimes, I am not sure.
I don't know the current details well enough, not living there.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> The British government will soon introduce legislation to ban the UK Boycott Divestment and Sanctions campaign against Israel, a member of the ruling Conservative party said on Tuesday.
> 
> MP Robert Jenrick was addressing the Leadership Dialogue Institute (LDI) 2021 online conference. LDI promotes closer ties between Britain, Australia and Israel.
> 
> During a moderated discussion titled “Why Do So Many People Hate Jews?,” Jenrick said, “I think we’re beating BDS here. Today, there is no political party in the UK to support BDS, and this is becoming an increasingly fringe activity.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Government Moving to Ban BDS, Says Conservative MP | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Legislation would fulfill a 2019 campaign promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org



The British government is who made the original deal with the Zionist traitors.
The deal was Zionists would steal secrets from Germany to help defeat Germany in WWI, and the British would make the Balfour Declaration over a Palestine the British had no right to say anything at all about.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> After the defeat of the 2nd Jewish rebellion against Rome, the official Jewish policy was that God was punishing Jews for the sins of arrogance and pride, and that no Jews should remain in the Mideast, and should not return until the coming of the Messiah was a sign from God of their redemption.
> No real Jews would go to the Mideast yet.
> It is a sin to do so, and repudiated the thousands of years of atonement for the sins of arrogance and pride.
> 
> 
> There probably should never have ever been a country called Israel.
> It is not native, democratic, a majority, etc.
> But with all the innocent children born there since 1948 crimes, I am not sure.
> I don't know the current details well enough, not living there.


That is your Christian, Jew hating view, as to what Jews are "allowed" to think, much less do.

How is your working to atone your sins against the Jewish people going?
So many delusions, so many wrong beliefs, no actual historical holding of what is what.

Time for you to go and atone for these endless sins you are inflicting on others.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> The British government is who made the original deal with the Zionist traitors.
> The deal was Zionists would steal secrets from Germany to help defeat Germany in WWI, and the British would make the Balfour Declaration over a Palestine the British had no right to say anything at all about.


More delusional lack of a hold on historical facts.

Are you going to work on your atonement any time soon?


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> That is your Christian, Jew hating view, as to what Jews are "allowed" to think, much less do.
> 
> How is your working to atone your sins against the Jewish people going?
> So many delusions, so many wrong beliefs, no actual historical holding of what is what.
> 
> Time for you to go and atone for these endless sins you are inflicting on others.



Wrong.
I am Jewish as my mother was Jewish.
I know Jewish factual history because I read real history literature.
According to Judaism, no Jews are supposed to go to the Mideast at all until the coming of the Messiah.
Read up on the Diaspora and learn some Jewish history.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> I am Jewish as my mother was Jewish.
> I know Jewish factual history because I read real history literature.
> According to Judaism, no Jews are supposed to go to the Mideast at all until the coming of the Messiah.
> Read up on the Diaspora and learn some Jewish history.


What dummy Jew will say that Jews are not native, indigenous of the Land of Israel?  Make me laugh.

You must have missed a lot of Jewish History or you chose to dismiss it ,because  after seeing that Europeans and Muslims would not stop with their disdain and massacres of Jews, and not allowing Jews to be part, citizens of their countries, some Jews finally took the initiative to do what needed to have been done centuries before.

Legally regain the right to reconstruct the Nation of Israel ON the rightful land which is the Homeland of the Jewish People, their ancestors.  

Now, do not ever lie about being Jewish, or reading Jewish history,  with that total lack of knowledge about Jewish history, Judaism and the rest of the world history you seem to think you know about.

I hate to break it to you but the Jewish people have had a continuous presence on their homeland, be it with the Romans, Byzantine, the Muslims, the Crusaders, the Ottomans and the British .  They were never told by any Jewish leader that they were not "permitted" to return to their homeland.  You misunderstood the whole thing you read or heard about.

Now please, Boycott Israel all you like, make sure that nothing you buy for yourself or others is made in Israel, or by Jews.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> What dummy Jew will say that Jews are not native, indigenous of the Land of Israel?  Make me laugh.
> 
> You must have missed a lot of Jewish History or you chose to dismiss it ,because  after seeing that Europeans and Muslims would not stop with their disdain and massacres of Jews, and not allowing Jews to be part, citizens of their countries, some Jews finally took the initiative to do what needed to have been done centuries before.
> 
> Legally regain the right to reconstruct the Nation of Israel ON the rightful land which is the Homeland of the Jewish People, their ancestors.
> 
> Now, do not ever lie about being Jewish, or reading Jewish history,  with that total lack of knowledge about Jewish history, Judaism and the rest of the world history you seem to think you know about.
> 
> I hate to break it to you but the Jewish people have had a continuous presence on their homeland, be it with the Romans, Byzantine, the Muslims, the Crusaders, the Ottomans and the British .  They were never told by any Jewish leader that they were not "permitted" to return to their homeland.  You misunderstood the whole thing you read or heard about.
> 
> Now please, Boycott Israel all you like, make sure that nothing you buy for yourself or others is made in Israel, or by Jews.



Wrong.
It is obvious Hebrew did not come from Palestine.
There was no drought in Palestine, so Palestinians never went to Egypt to escape a drought like the Hebrew did.
The Sinai is much more likely, since that is where the Hebrew tribes went after leaving Egypt.

The Hebrew tribes did invade and conquer Palestine around 1000 BC, but only ruled for about 250 years, before being continually beaten by the Babylonians, Assyrians, and Romans.  
There was a very small and illegal continual presence, since all the people who beat the Jews enforced a disaspora decree as well.

After the Romans left, there was no longer any disapora decree, and the reason Jews did not return is because according to Judaism, we are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah. To return before then is a sin.
And from 650 AD on, after the Moslems drove the Romans out, the Jewish population was less than 5%, due to Jews hoping to atone for the sins of arrogance and pride.
This is true even as recent as 1930, with Jews being less than 5% of the population of Palestine.

And by the way, Muslims never harmed Jews, and in fact Muslims have a history of employing Jews as Vizirs, bookkeepers, tax collectors, and administrators.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> It is obvious Hebrew did not come from Palestine.
> There was no drought in Palestine, so Palestinians never went to Egypt to escape a drought like the Hebrew did.
> The Sinai is much more likely, since that is where the Hebrew tribes went after leaving Egypt.
> 
> The Hebrew tribes did invade and conquer Palestine around 1000 BC, but only ruled for about 250 years, before being continually beaten by the Babylonians, Assyrians, and Romans.
> There was a very small and illegal continual presence, since all the people who beat the Jews enforced a disaspora decree as well.
> 
> After the Romans left, there was no longer any disapora decree, and the reason Jews did not return is because according to Judaism, we are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah. To return before then is a sin.
> And from 650 AD on, after the Moslems drove the Romans out, the Jewish population was less than 5%, due to Jews hoping to atone for the sins of arrogance and pride.
> This is true even as recent as 1930, with Jews being less than 5% of the population of Palestine.
> 
> And by the way, Muslims never harmed Jews, and in fact Muslims have a history of employing Jews as Vizirs, bookkeepers, tax collectors, and administrators.


Rigby,

Give me a link to all of this history. And I do mean all of your sources.

The Muslims drove who out from where in 650 AD?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> There was no drought in Palestine, so Palestinians never went to Egypt to escape a drought like the Hebrew did.



Never ever? Wow!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Never ever? Wow!


Well, that part is true.  LOL


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> So, where is this so called Antisemitism?



Asks the racist sociopath who uses the N-word
referring to Arab supporters of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

Break out your wet weather gear as heads of the BDS'ers are going to explode.

Perhaps the BDS'ers  can share this news among themselves using their Microsoft Outlook email accounts. 











						Microsoft to Open Five New R&D Centers in Israel – Business News From Israel
					






					digitone.news
				




Microsoft announced it will open five new development centers in Israel, and hire an additional 2,000 personnel, primarily in the area of R&D.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sixties Fan said:


> Well, that part is true.  LOL


I mean, only the part where "the Palestinians never went to Egypt".


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Rigby,
> 
> Give me a link to all of this history. And I do mean all of your sources.
> 
> The Muslims drove who out from where in 650 AD?



The Moslems drove out the Byzantine Romans.
{...
 the country enjoyed peace and prosperity until 611, when Khosrow II, king of Persia, launched an invasion of Byzantine territory. His troops captured Jerusalem (614), destroyed churches, and carried off the True Cross. In 628 the Byzantine emperor Heraclius recovered Palestine, and he subsequently restored the True Cross to Jerusalem, but 10 years later Arab armies invaded both the Persian and the Byzantine empires.
The successful unification of the Arabian Peninsula under Islam by the first caliph, Abū Bakr (632–634), made it possible to channel the expansion of the Arab Muslims into new directions. Abū Bakr, therefore, summoned the faithful to a holy war (jihad) and quickly amassed a large army. 
...
The first battle took place at Wadi Al-ʿArabah, south of the Dead Sea. The Byzantine defenders were defeated and retreated toward Gaza but were overtaken and almost annihilated. In other places, however, the natural advantages of the defenders were more effective, and the invaders were hard-pressed. Khālid ibn al-Walīd, then operating in southern Iraq, was ordered to the aid of his fellow Arab generals on the Syrian front, and the combined forces won a bloody victory on July 30, 634, at a place in southern Palestine that the sources call Ajnādayn. All of Palestine then lay open to the invaders.
...}








						Palestine - Roman Palestine
					

After the destruction of Jerusalem, a legion (X Fretensis) was stationed on the site, and the rank of the provincial governor was raised from procurator to legatus Augusti, signifying a change from equestrian to senatorial rank. Caesarea Maritima, the governor’s residence, became a Roman colony...



					www.britannica.com
				




And with the Romans gone, finally some Jews started to return to Palestine.
But not many, because Jews are not supposed to be there.
And the Crusades around 1100 wiped out any Jews there once again.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Never ever? Wow!



Palestinians never needed to leave Palestine because the Jordan River has no history of ever drying up.
It is only the Sinai that is known to have had droughts sufficient to make people leave.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> The Moslems drove out the Byzantine Romans.
> {...
> the country enjoyed peace and prosperity until 611, when Khosrow II, king of Persia, launched an invasion of Byzantine territory. His troops captured Jerusalem (614), destroyed churches, and carried off the True Cross. In 628 the Byzantine emperor Heraclius recovered Palestine, and he subsequently restored the True Cross to Jerusalem, but 10 years later Arab armies invaded both the Persian and the Byzantine empires.
> The successful unification of the Arabian Peninsula under Islam by the first caliph, Abū Bakr (632–634), made it possible to channel the expansion of the Arab Muslims into new directions. Abū Bakr, therefore, summoned the faithful to a holy war (jihad) and quickly amassed a large army.
> ...
> The first battle took place at Wadi Al-ʿArabah, south of the Dead Sea. The Byzantine defenders were defeated and retreated toward Gaza but were overtaken and almost annihilated. In other places, however, the natural advantages of the defenders were more effective, and the invaders were hard-pressed. Khālid ibn al-Walīd, then operating in southern Iraq, was ordered to the aid of his fellow Arab generals on the Syrian front, and the combined forces won a bloody victory on July 30, 634, at a place in southern Palestine that the sources call Ajnādayn. All of Palestine then lay open to the invaders.
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine - Roman Palestine
> 
> 
> After the destruction of Jerusalem, a legion (X Fretensis) was stationed on the site, and the rank of the provincial governor was raised from procurator to legatus Augusti, signifying a change from equestrian to senatorial rank. Caesarea Maritima, the governor’s residence, became a Roman colony...
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the Romans gone, finally some Jews started to return to Palestine.
> But not many, because Jews are not supposed to be there.
> And the Crusades around 1100 wiped out any Jews there once again.


Number of things wrong:

1). "The Moslems drove out the Byzantine Romans."

2) "And the Crusades around 1100 wiped out any Jews there once again."


What is wrong with these statements?  Figure it out for yourself


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Palestinians never needed to leave Palestine because the Jordan River has no history of ever drying up.
> It is only the Sinai that is known to have had droughts sufficient to make people leave.


1) "Palestinians never needed to leave Palestine"

What is wrong with this sentence?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Palestinians never needed to leave Palestine because the Jordan River has no history of ever drying up.
> It is only the Sinai that is known to have had droughts sufficient to make people leave.


Any further discussion on History does not belong on this thread.

Come to  the following thread :





__





						The Right To Destroy Jewish History
					





					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Number of things wrong:
> 
> 1). "The Moslems drove out the Byzantine Romans."
> 
> 2) "And the Crusades around 1100 wiped out any Jews there once again."
> 
> 
> What is wrong with these statements?  Figure it out for yourself



Nothing can be wrong because these are well established historical facts.
The Romans forced all the Jews to leave, so we know there were no significant number of Jews in Palestine until the Romans were defeated.
And while some Jews then did return after the Romans were defeated, the Jews in Palestine were once again wiped out by the Crusades about 500 years later.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> 1) "Palestinians never needed to leave Palestine"
> 
> What is wrong with this sentence?



Nothing is wrong because we know this is historical fact.
The Palestinian contain Akkadians, Phoenicians, Canaanites, Urites, Amorites, Nabatians, Chaldeans, Philistines, etc. who never left, ever.
The only people who came and went, were the Jews.
They were not native, and were deliberately forced to leave many times.
The Babylonians, Assyrians, Romans, and Crusaders all forced all Jews to leave Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Listeners were not told which contestants besides Miss South Africa supposedly “refused to bow to pressure from…their governments” – presumably because there were none – and once again the BBC declined to explain what the phrase “Israel’s treatment of Palestinians” is supposed to mean.

The BBC journalist bought into the politically motivated talking point about “Palestinian embroidered long robes” even though such dresses are traditional in many parts of the Middle East and North Africa and stuffed vine leaves are by no means exclusive to Palestinian cuisine. The social media post cited was in fact not “sarcasm” – it came from the Philippines contestant.

The fact that a significant part of this item was aimed at focusing audience attention on the uncritically amplified and completely unquestioned talking points of unnamed, obscure anti-Israel activists and outlets obviously speaks volumes about how keen the BBC was to create the impression of a “controversy” surrounding Israel’s hosting of the pageant in the minds of its audiences worldwide.  

(full article online)









						BBC WS ‘OS’ amplifies anti-Israel activists’ Miss Universe talking points
					

BBC coverage of this year’s ‘Miss Universe’ pageant has – in contrast to previous years - been relatively sparse. Last month visitors to the BBC News we




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Listeners were not told which contestants besides Miss South Africa supposedly “refused to bow to pressure from…their governments” – presumably because there were none – and once again the BBC declined to explain what the phrase “Israel’s treatment of Palestinians” is supposed to mean.
> 
> The BBC journalist bought into the politically motivated talking point about “Palestinian embroidered long robes” even though such dresses are traditional in many parts of the Middle East and North Africa and stuffed vine leaves are by no means exclusive to Palestinian cuisine. The social media post cited was in fact not “sarcasm” – it came from the Philippines contestant.
> 
> The fact that a significant part of this item was aimed at focusing audience attention on the uncritically amplified and completely unquestioned talking points of unnamed, obscure anti-Israel activists and outlets obviously speaks volumes about how keen the BBC was to create the impression of a “controversy” surrounding Israel’s hosting of the pageant in the minds of its audiences worldwide.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC WS ‘OS’ amplifies anti-Israel activists’ Miss Universe talking points
> 
> 
> BBC coverage of this year’s ‘Miss Universe’ pageant has – in contrast to previous years - been relatively sparse. Last month visitors to the BBC News we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera-uk.org



Everyone knows what the "Israeli treatment of the Palestinians means".
It means mass murder, attempted genocide, deliberately chasing over a million Palestinians from their homes, turning Palestine into a concentration camp by not letting trade or people free movement in or out, etc.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sign the Statement Here

Statement Condemning the Middle East Studies Association's Race to Embrace BDS

We are greatly concerned that the Middle East Studies Association (MESA) has set itself on the path of approving the boycott, divestment, and sanction (BDS) of Israel its organizational policy.

At its recent 2021 annual meeting, 93 percent of the 444 members attending voted to send to its full membership early next year a resolution (text) adopting BDS against Israel as its policy.

Singling out Israel for opprobrium makes a mockery of MESA's mission statement, which claims to promote "high standards of scholarship," "further intellectual exchange" and "defend academic freedom."

By giving its imprimatur to BDS, MESA adds its voice to ongoing efforts to whitewash Palestinian violence and refusal to accept Israel's existence, and to make the Jewish state a pariah.

It is willfully blind to systemic abuses throughout the Middle East region, including the persecution of religious and ethnic minorities, discrimination against women, support for jihadi organizations, and myriad other human rights violations by the governments of Turkey, Syria, Iran, and beyond.

Passage of this resolution will confirm MESA as an activist, anti-Israel political organization masquerading as a scholarly association. It will imply political activism, biased scholarship, and politicized teaching as the accepted norms in Middle East studies.

For these reasons (and others), we the undersigned (1) strongly condemn MESA's plan to put before the full membership approval of a resolution adopting BDS as MESA policy and (2) if it does take place, urge all members to vote against the resolution.

(full article online)









						Condemning the Middle East Studies Association's Race to Embrace BDS
					

Sign the Statement Here Statement Condemning the Middle East Studies Association's Race to Embrace BDS We are greatly concerned that the Middle East Studies Association (MESA) has set itself on the path of approving the boycott, divestment, and sanction




					www.meforum.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Nothing can be wrong because these are well established historical facts.
> The Romans forced all the Jews to leave, so we know there were no significant number of Jews in Palestine until the Romans were defeated.
> And while some Jews then did return after the Romans were defeated, the Jews in Palestine were once again wiped out by the Crusades about 500 years later.


I asked to go to the other thread.  Do so.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Nothing is wrong because we know this is historical fact.
> The Palestinian contain Akkadians, Phoenicians, Canaanites, Urites, Amorites, Nabatians, Chaldeans, Philistines, etc. who never left, ever.
> The only people who came and went, were the Jews.
> They were not native, and were deliberately forced to leave many times.
> The Babylonians, Assyrians, Romans, and Crusaders all forced all Jews to leave Palestine.


Go to this site as this will not be discussed on this thread





__





						The Right To Destroy Jewish History
					





					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Everyone knows what the "Israeli treatment of the Palestinians means".
> It means mass murder, attempted genocide, deliberately chasing over a million Palestinians from their homes, turning Palestine into a concentration camp by not letting trade or people free movement in or out, etc.


Now that you have brought out all of that, show me some proof of it.
From reliable sources, and not from Palestinian, Arab and any other anti Israel source.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Nothing can be wrong because these are well established historical facts.
> The Romans forced all the Jews to leave, so we know there were no significant number of Jews in Palestine until the Romans were defeated.
> And while some Jews then did return after the Romans were defeated, the Jews in Palestine were once again wiped out by the Crusades about 500 years later.



1) The Romans did not force all the Jews to leave, or take all the Jews with them to Rome.  Many fled and hid in the mountains, and other places where they could not be found, continuing with their lives and religion. Which is why when the Muslims arrived in the 7th century CE, they found the indigenous people - the Jews - and even re opened Jerusalem for them.

2) The Jews AND Muslims in Jerusalem were massacred by the Crusaders.  It does not make all the Jews in their homeland being massacred.

As I said, you are wrong.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> I asked to go to the other thread.  Do so.



I can go to any thread I please.
You are the one making claims against the boycott based on false historical claims.
So history is relevant here, regardless of what you claim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> I can go to any thread I please.
> You are the one making claims against the boycott based on false historical claims.
> So history is relevant here, regardless of what you claim.


I am waiting for you to prove the "false historical claims"

So far, I have seen nothing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> I can go to any thread I please.
> You are the one making claims against the boycott based on false historical claims.
> So history is relevant here, regardless of what you claim.


"I can go to any thread I please."

Not according to the rules of this site.

But if you insist, until a moderator decides otherwise.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Go to this site as this will not be discussed on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Right To Destroy Jewish History
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com



History has to be discussed on this thread because the boycott against Israel is only revealed in important when you look at the history.
Such as the Zionist massacre of Arab villages from 1946 to 1950.
But it happened more than once.
Jewish history is constantly repeating massacres of non-Jews, like Joshua massacring Canaanite women and children at Jericho, around 700 BC.

The criminal acts by Zionists make Israel immoral, dangerous, and illegal.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> History has to be discussed on this thread because the boycott against Israel is only revealed in important when you look at the history.
> Such as the Zionist massacre of Arab villages from 1946 to 1950.
> But it happened more than once.
> Jewish history is constantly repeating massacres of non-Jews, like Joshua massacring Canaanite women and children at Jericho, around 700 BC.
> 
> The criminal acts by Zionists make Israel immoral, dangerous, and illegal.


The BDS movement has nothing to do with the history of the region.

It has to do with Muslims not accepting the existence of Jews being sovereign of their own destiny on their ancient homeland, which Muslims conquered and are not willing to give up at any cost.

You know nothing about history or Zionism.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Now that you have brought out all of that, show me some proof of it.
> From reliable sources, and not from Palestinian, Arab and any other anti Israel source.



That is easy.
I actually first read about the massacre of innocent Arab women and children from Albert Einstein.
But it is common knowledge.
It was the massacre of Dier Yassin in particular that Albert saw the result from.









						Deir Yassin massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



{...
The *Deir Yassin massacre* took place on April 9, 1948, when around 130[1] fighters from the Far-right Zionist paramilitary groups Irgun and Lehi killed at least 107 Palestinian Arabs, including women and children, in Deir Yassin, a village of roughly 600 people near Jerusalem. 
...
 Some of the Palestinian Arabs were killed in the course of the battle, others while trying to flee or surrender. A number of prisoners were executed, some after being paraded in West Jerusalem.[1][5][6] In addition to the killing and widespread looting, there may have been cases of mutilation and rape.[7] Despite an original boast by the victors that 254 had been killed, modern scholarship puts the death toll at far fewer. Palestinian historian Aref al-Aref counted 117 victims, seven in combat and the rest in their homes.[8] The number of wounded is estimated to between 12 and 50. Five of the attackers were killed and a dozen wounded.[1]
...
By most accounts, the villagers lived in peace with their Jewish neighbors, particularly those in Givat Shaul, some of whom reportedly tried to help the villagers during the Irgun–Lehi massacre.[21]

Peace pact​On January 20, 1948, the villagers met leaders of the Givat Shaul community to form a peace pact. The Deir Yassin villagers agreed to inform Givat Shaul should Palestinian militiamen appear in the village, by hanging out certain types of laundry during the day—two white pieces with a black piece in the middle—and at night signaling three dots with a flashlight and placing three lanterns in a certain place. In return, patrols from Givat Shaul guaranteed safe passage to Deir Yassin residents, in vehicles or on foot, passing through their neighborhood on the way to Jerusalem.[22] Yoma Ben-Sasson, Haganah commander in Givat Shaul, said after the village had been captured that, "there was not even one incident between Deir Yassin and the Jews."[23] The view was echoed in a secret Haganah report which stated that the village had stayed "faithful allies of the western [Jerusalem] sector."[2]

Gelber viewed it is unlikely that the peace pact between Deir Yassin and Givat Shaul continued to hold in April, given the intensity of hostilities between the Arab and Jewish communities elsewhere. On April 4, the Haganah affiliated daily Davar reported that "[t]he western neighborhoods of Jerusalem, Beit Hakerem and Bayit Vagan, was attacked on Sabbath night (April 2) by fire from the direction of Deir Yassin, Ein Kerem and Colonia."[24] Over the next few days, the Jewish community at Motza and Jewish traffic on the road to Tel Aviv came under fire from the village. On April 8, Deir Yassin youth took part in the defence of the Arab village of al-Qastal, which the Jews had invaded days earlier: the names of several Deir Yassin residents appeared on a list of wounded compiled by the British Palestine police.[25]
...
Israel's sixth prime minister, Menachem Begin, was Irgun leader at the time of the attack,
...
From 5:00 A.M. until about 11:00 A.M. there was a systematic slaughter, with them going from house to house. From the eastern edge of the village nobody came out unhurt. Whole families were slaughtered. At 6:00 in the morning they caught 21 young people from the village, about 25 years old, they stood them in a row, near where the post-office is today, and executed them. Many women who watched this horrifying spectacle went crazy, and some are in institutions to this day. A pregnant woman, who was coming back with her son from the bakery, was murdered and her belly was smashed, after her son was killed before her eyes. In one of the conquered village houses a Bren machine gun was set up, which shot everyone who got in its line of fire. My cousin went out to see what happened to his uncle, who was shot a few minutes before, and he was killed too. His father, who went out after him, was murdered by the same Bren, and the mother, who came to find out what happened to her loved ones, died beside them. Aish eydan, who was a guard in Givat Shaul, came to see what was happening, and he was killed.
...}


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> "I can go to any thread I please."
> 
> Not according to the rules of this site.
> 
> But if you insist, until a moderator decides otherwise.



Liar.
The rules of this site do NOT at all allow anyone to control, move, or otherwise effect any posts that are not violating rules on threats or other criminal acts.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> History has to be discussed on this thread because the boycott against Israel is only revealed in important when you look at the history.
> Such as the Zionist massacre of Arab villages from 1946 to 1950.
> But it happened more than once.
> Jewish history is constantly repeating massacres of non-Jews, like Joshua massacring Canaanite women and children at Jericho, around 700 BC.
> 
> The criminal acts by Zionists make Israel immoral, dangerous, and illegal.


Do you go around condemning all other people in ancient history for what they did towards other people, or is it only the Jews?

The Chinese, the Germans, the British, the Celtics, the Romans, the Greek, the Assyrians, the Philistines, the Egyptians, etc, etc

Shall I guess?


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> The BDS movement has nothing to do with the history of the region.
> 
> It has to do with Muslims not accepting the existence of Jews being sovereign of their own destiny on their ancient homeland, which Muslims conquered and are not willing to give up at any cost.
> 
> You know nothing about history or Zionism.



Liar.
BDS is entirely about Zionists lying about history in order to justify attempted genocide to steal homes.
Without history, you can not tell who is sovereign, and if you do know history, you know Jews are not sovereign in Palestine or anywhere.
But instead, Jews are just temporary invaders who do not even belong anywhere in the entire Mideast.
They are almost all European immigrants.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> That is easy.
> I actually first read about the massacre of innocent Arab women and children from Albert Einstein.
> But it is common knowledge.
> It was the massacre of Dier Yassin in particular that Albert saw the result from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deir Yassin massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {...
> The *Deir Yassin massacre* took place on April 9, 1948, when around 130[1] fighters from the Far-right Zionist paramilitary groups Irgun and Lehi killed at least 107 Palestinian Arabs, including women and children, in Deir Yassin, a village of roughly 600 people near Jerusalem.
> ...
> Some of the Palestinian Arabs were killed in the course of the battle, others while trying to flee or surrender. A number of prisoners were executed, some after being paraded in West Jerusalem.[1][5][6] In addition to the killing and widespread looting, there may have been cases of mutilation and rape.[7] Despite an original boast by the victors that 254 had been killed, modern scholarship puts the death toll at far fewer. Palestinian historian Aref al-Aref counted 117 victims, seven in combat and the rest in their homes.[8] The number of wounded is estimated to between 12 and 50. Five of the attackers were killed and a dozen wounded.[1]
> ...
> By most accounts, the villagers lived in peace with their Jewish neighbors, particularly those in Givat Shaul, some of whom reportedly tried to help the villagers during the Irgun–Lehi massacre.[21]
> 
> Peace pact​On January 20, 1948, the villagers met leaders of the Givat Shaul community to form a peace pact. The Deir Yassin villagers agreed to inform Givat Shaul should Palestinian militiamen appear in the village, by hanging out certain types of laundry during the day—two white pieces with a black piece in the middle—and at night signaling three dots with a flashlight and placing three lanterns in a certain place. In return, patrols from Givat Shaul guaranteed safe passage to Deir Yassin residents, in vehicles or on foot, passing through their neighborhood on the way to Jerusalem.[22] Yoma Ben-Sasson, Haganah commander in Givat Shaul, said after the village had been captured that, "there was not even one incident between Deir Yassin and the Jews."[23] The view was echoed in a secret Haganah report which stated that the village had stayed "faithful allies of the western [Jerusalem] sector."[2]
> 
> Gelber viewed it is unlikely that the peace pact between Deir Yassin and Givat Shaul continued to hold in April, given the intensity of hostilities between the Arab and Jewish communities elsewhere. On April 4, the Haganah affiliated daily Davar reported that "[t]he western neighborhoods of Jerusalem, Beit Hakerem and Bayit Vagan, was attacked on Sabbath night (April 2) by fire from the direction of Deir Yassin, Ein Kerem and Colonia."[24] Over the next few days, the Jewish community at Motza and Jewish traffic on the road to Tel Aviv came under fire from the village. On April 8, Deir Yassin youth took part in the defence of the Arab village of al-Qastal, which the Jews had invaded days earlier: the names of several Deir Yassin residents appeared on a list of wounded compiled by the British Palestine police.[25]
> ...
> Israel's sixth prime minister, Menachem Begin, was Irgun leader at the time of the attack,
> ...
> From 5:00 A.M. until about 11:00 A.M. there was a systematic slaughter, with them going from house to house. From the eastern edge of the village nobody came out unhurt. Whole families were slaughtered. At 6:00 in the morning they caught 21 young people from the village, about 25 years old, they stood them in a row, near where the post-office is today, and executed them. Many women who watched this horrifying spectacle went crazy, and some are in institutions to this day. A pregnant woman, who was coming back with her son from the bakery, was murdered and her belly was smashed, after her son was killed before her eyes. In one of the conquered village houses a Bren machine gun was set up, which shot everyone who got in its line of fire. My cousin went out to see what happened to his uncle, who was shot a few minutes before, and he was killed too. His father, who went out after him, was murdered by the same Bren, and the mother, who came to find out what happened to her loved ones, died beside them. Aish eydan, who was a guard in Givat Shaul, came to see what was happening, and he was killed.
> ...}


There was no massacre at Deir Yassin.  

It is debunked by its own survivors


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Do you go around condemning all other people in ancient history for what they did towards other people, or is it only the Jews?
> 
> The Chinese, the Germans, the British, the Celtics, the Romans, the Greek, the Assyrians, the Philistines, the Egyptians, etc, etc
> 
> Shall I guess?



Almost no one in history massacres women and children.
If nothing else, that reduces any advantage from slavery.

You are attempting to deflect without admitting or knowing what anyone else did.
Just compare groups from history.
On one hand, you have the Canaanites, who allow dozens of other groups to live peacefully in the Land of Canaan.
Then you have the invading Hebrew, who not only massacred the peace loving Canaanites, but attacked everyone and were hated by everyone.
There is not a single other group that the Hebrew got along with, would ally with them, or would come to their defense.
Which is why the Hebrew consistently lost, and were almost never sovereign.
Only for about 250 years was there a Jewish kingdom, and everyone was glad when it was gone.

But we do not have to go back to history.
Clearly the Palestinian Arab Moslems earned independence by helping the British beat the Ottoman Empire.
For that they had been PROMISED independence.

The Jews on the other hand, did not fight at all in WWI, and are owed nothing.
But they illegally violated immigration laws and quotas, smuggling in arms, so they could murder the British peacekeepers, massacre Arab villages, assassinate the UN moderator, Folke Bernadotte, and illegally take Palestine by force.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Liar.
> BDS is entirely about Zionists lying about history in order to justify attempted genocide to steal homes.
> Without history, you can not tell who is sovereign, and if you do know history, you know Jews are not sovereign in Palestine or anywhere.
> But instead, Jews are just temporary invaders who do not even belong anywhere in the entire Mideast.
> They are almost all European immigrants.


Your ranting does not deserve any more answers.

You are a maniacal Jew hater.  You can not see one inch in front of you.

Keep hating Jews.  Beware of what you are going to Boycott.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> There was no massacre at Deir Yassin.
> 
> It is debunked by its own survivors



That is a ridiculous lie.
The massacre at Dier Yassin is well documented, and even Albert Einstein verified it.
Nor was it the only village massacred.
There are hundreds of missing Arab villages that disappeared from 1946 to 1950, and tens of thousands of native Arab murdered.

Anyone can hire an actor and dress them up.
But thousands of people watched hundreds of civilian prisoners from Dier Yassin be marched through Jerusalem and then shot and killed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Clearly the Palestinian Arab Moslems earned independence by helping the British beat the Ottoman Empire.



I know, those couple of dozen "Palestinian" fighters were fierce!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> That is a ridiculous lie.
> The massacre at Dier Yassin is well documented, and even Albert Einstein verified it.
> Nor was it the only village massacred.
> There are hundreds of missing Arab villages that disappeared from 1946 to 1950, and tens of thousands of native Arab murdered.
> 
> Anyone can hire an actor and dress them up.
> But thousands of people watched hundreds of civilian prisoners from Dier Yassin be marched through Jerusalem and then shot and killed.


Give me the link where Einstein verified it.  Where exactly was he when he "verified it"?

1947 to 1949, not  1946 to 1950. 
From the time Israel declared Independence to the end of it
It was called a war, started by all the Arab countries around Israel to destroy it.

"But thousands of people watched hundreds of civilian prisoners from Dier Yassin be marched through Jerusalem and then shot and killed."

You better have a good link to this one.  Especially a video.


Mr Fool,

Arabs are native, indigenous of Arabia, and not of Ancient Canaan.

All educated people, including all the Arabs themselves, know that.


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> Arab Moslems earned independence by helping the British beat the Ottoman Empire.



Thus can others, get their independence
from the Arab Muslim imperialist hegemony.

Do Arab supremacists think they can't be paid a debt
with the same currency, when they argue right by might?


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> That is a ridiculous lie.
> The massacre at Dier Yassin is well documented, and even Albert Einstein verified it.
> Nor was it the only village massacred.
> There are hundreds of missing Arab villages that disappeared from 1946 to 1950, and tens of thousands of native Arab murdered.
> 
> Anyone can hire an actor and dress them up.
> But thousands of people watched hundreds of civilian prisoners from Dier Yassin be marched through Jerusalem and then shot and killed.



The irony is, defeat might have been less humiliating,
if not for the propensity of the Arab supremacists
to incite masses with these blood libels.

Historic justice is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elder wrote his opinion after watching Miss Universe's final competition broadcast from Eilat with its positive imagery projected to world audiences. 

However, while the international beauty contestants were arriving in Israel, another world championship competition was taking place in Jerusalem.

The 10th Flag Football World Championship games took place in Jerusalem, Israel, from December 6 to 8th. Due to a change in the weather, the finals were held at Teddy Stadium, instead of the entire games at the Kraft Family Sports Complex. A record of 39 teams from 23 countries competed. The USA men and women won the first place trophies again as expected, but Mexico gave them serious competition coming in second in both men's and women's flag football. 

-----
For many of the players from Austria, Belarus, Brazil, Chile, Finland, France, Germany, India, Italy, Japan, Mexico, Panama, Slovakia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, South Korea, Team Neutral, Thailand, and the United States it was not only the first time in Israel and but also experiencing a Hanukah celebration, perhaps even having interaction with Jews. 

----
But the buzz and talk in the hotel ballroom were already of returning visits to Israel. The energy of the teams, seated by their country's flag was exhilarating, their behavior praiseworthy.

(full article online)









						Not only Miss Universe: Israel hosted the Flag Football World Championships (RealJerusalemStreets)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Lebanese man has been given a jail sentence for marrying a Palestinian woman who held Israeli citizenship, local media reported on Friday.

A military court in Beirut sentenced Muhammad Youssef Bannout on Friday to one year in prison and a fine of 500,000 Lebanese pounds ($330). Bannout's alleged crime is that he married a Palestinian woman living in Germany, and who holds Israeli citizenship.

The ruling is based on the 1955 Boycott Law which prohibits any type of dealing with Israeli entities. The vagueness of the law has led it to be applied in a wide range of cases, including to prohibit relations with Israeli citizens or to punish artists and activists for their appearances on Israeli media. 

(full article online)









						Man jailed for wedding Palestinian with Israeli passport
					

The man was convicted under Lebanon's anti-normalisation laws, which prohibit any dealings with Israel.




					english.alaraby.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

South African Miss Universe contestant receives death threats from anti-Israel activists
					

Lalela Mswane, who finished in third place at the pageant in Israel, calls out voices in her country who had called for a boycott.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Boycott Factories, boycott Universities.  Never mind how many Arab workers or students that does affect )


Experts say the resolution ignores the reality of academic freedom in Israel. According to the Israeli Council for Higher Education, approximately 54,000 Arab students attend Israeli universities, comprising 17 percent of all students in Israel.

(full article online)









						MESA’s proposed boycott of Israeli universities aims to spread ‘intellectual intolerance’
					

Experts say the resolution ignores the reality of academic freedom in Israel. According to the Israeli Council for Higher Education, approximately 54,000 Arab students attend Israeli universities, comprising 17 percent of all students in Israel.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

USC faculty outraged over response to student’s anti-Zionist tweets
					

“The silence of our leadership on this matter is alienating, hurtful, and depressing, and amounts to tacit acceptance of a toxic atmosphere of hatred and hostility," the USC faculty wrote.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/12/16/u2s-bono-invests-in-israeli-recycling-startup/


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Now, where exactly does one find a BDS organization to take care of Qatar and other countries which help terrorism around the world?  )

When it comes to hijacking headlines, Qatar is no stranger, hosting the upcoming soccer World Cup, and even writing the world’s headlines through its state-financed Al Jazeera network. Doha’s natural-gas wealth has bolstered Qatar’s influence, helping it fund US universities to the tune of $5 billion, lobby the US Congress, and subsidize the highly influential Brookings Institute.

Whether via high-profile spectacles, writing the headlines, or coercing those defining them, Qatar has managed to suppress its dark side – its terrorism financing.       

Qatar has provided billions of dollars to Muslim Brotherhood regimes and affiliates, such as Hamas, and to Islamists who have fueled civil war in Libya and Syria, such as Ahrar al-Sham, which executed attacks alongside the successor of Jabhat al-Nusra, an offshoot of al Qaeda.    

-----
The receipts also expose new channels of Qatari funding to Hamas, whose leaders have been afforded the impunity necessary to host conferences in Doha’s premier hotels.  

One of Hamas’ affiliates to benefit is the Jerusalem International Foundation (Al Quds International Foundation), a Lebanese terrorist organization designated by the US Treasury Department for “being controlled by and acting for or on behalf of Hamas.” 

According to the US Treasury Department, the foundation is an extension of Hamas, whose officials draft the foundation’s “documents, plans, budgets, and projects.” It has received about $3.7 million from the Eid Charity.

(full article online)









						Uncovered documents expose Qatari terrorism financing
					

When it comes to hijacking headlines, Qatar is no stranger, hosting the upcoming soccer World Cup, and even writing the world’s headlines through its state-financed Al Jazeera networ…




					asiatimes.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three Algerian players boycotted a friendly match of past soccer stars in Qatar because of the participation of an Israeli, Avraham Grant, who coached the opposing side.

The FIFA Arab Legends kicked off against the FIFA World Legends in front of 3,500 fans at Al Thumama Stadium in the capital Doha on Friday.

“Tonight we unite the Arab world with the entire world,” FIFA President Gianni Infantino announced to the crowd before the start of the match. “We are all one team!”

However, the Algerian players — Rabah Madjer, Rafik Saïfi and Rafik Halliche — did not share in that spirit of unity as they decided to withdraw from the friendly rather than play against someone with an Israeli nationality.

The match, which was won by the Arab side in penalty kicks after being down to the World athletes, was played a day before Saturday’s FIFA Arab Cup final between Tunisia and Algeria.

(full article online)










						Algerian Players Boycott Soccer Match with Israeli Coach
					

People take part in a protest demanding immediate political change in Algiers, Algeria March 12, 2019. Photo: REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra. i24 …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Sportsmanship, at any cost )




The Israeli flag on Nawaf Al-Temyat's shirt at a FIFA Legends game in Qatar is seen blacked out, on December 17,










						Saudi soccer player appears to deface Israeli flag on FIFA Legends uniform
					

Social media users share images of Israeli flag blacked out on Nawaf Al-Temyat's shirt ; 3 Algerian players refuse to play due to involvement of Israeli manager




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Charity Commission removes Tony Greenstein as a trustee of The Brighton Trust after being declared legally bankrupt following humiliating loss of defamation claim against CAA
					

Tony Greenstein has been removed as a trustee of The Brighton Trust, formerly known as the “Trust 4 Unpopular Causes”, by the Charity Commission after being declared legally bankrupt in July following his failed defamation claim against Campaign Against Antisemitism earlier this year. Mr...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(Some Arabs, always destructive, never constructive.
1400 years of destructive mind set, will not be changing any time soon )

The letter went on to demand the festival cut all ties with the Israeli Embassy and remove logos from festival literature.

On Monday,the board issued a written response to the coalition, which includes the Arab Australian Federation, Greens for Palestine and Jews Against the Occupation Sydney.

“We deeply appreciate your time and energy in bringing this issue to our attention,” said the letter signed by Kirk. “Your detailed presentations – as well as the personal accounts shared – have been generous, educational and informative, and set in motion important dialogue within the Sydney Festival itself.”

However, it went on: “Sydney Festival is not in a position to end this partnership for 2022. On a political level, Sydney Festival – being a non-political non-profit organisation – cannot join the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement, as per your request.”

In the letter, Kirk wrote that the partnership was “consistent with Sydney Festival’s yearly practice of establishing sponsorship arrangements with embassies and cultural agencies”.

A spokesman said the festival was “unwavering” in its commitment to ensuring a culturally safe space for artists, employees and audiences.

“[The festival] will be reviewing all funding arrangements with embassies and cultural organisations to ensure that any continuance of these partnerships are compatible with maintaining a welcoming and culturally safe environment moving forward,” he added.

The coalition was due to meet on Monday night to discuss their response but Ahmad confirmed they would call for performers to withdraw in protest and would ask patrons to stay away.

Two groups already believed to be withdrawing from the festival are Bankstown Poetry Slam and Arab Theatre Studio in Granville

“We’re calling on people not to attend the festival to boycott shows and boycott their tickets, because we just don’t think that the Israeli embassy or whatever symbolic relationship and whatever financial relationship is worth the lives of Palestinian children,” he said.

However, an Israeli Embassy spokesperson said culture should be “left out of the political arena”.

“The State of Israel is proud to support and participate in this important festival that showcases leading artists and performances from around the world,” the spokesperson said. “Israel has always and will continue to promote cultural exchange and engage in cultural dialogue in numerous countries including Australia.

(full article online)









						Call for Sydney Festival boycott over Israeli funding
					

A coalition representing Sydney’s Arab community and others has called on patrons and performers to boycott January’s event.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Lies always travel faster than the truth )

For a festival that was meant to be a celebration of normal programming after two COVID-interrupted years, it has come as a rather rude awakening. But arguably, the organisers might have seen it coming.

In March, New York-based activist Muhib Nabulsi wrote to the festival, which has three staff and has been running for more than 30 years, to object to the “harmful programming” of Israeli director Eytan Fox’s film Sublet in an online-only mini-event that month.

“Fox’s films have been widely criticised for ‘pinkwashing’ – perpetuating an image of Israel as a queer-friendly safe-haven in order to conceal the immense injustices committed against the Palestinian people, especially queer Palestinians,” Nabulsi wrote.

“An essential component of pinkwashing – and the reason it is so fervently supported by the Israeli government – is its utility in propagating the notion that Israel is ‘the only liberal democracy in the Middle East’,” he continued.

“The absence of Palestinian films in your program – or those from anywhere else in the Arabic-speaking world – inevitably contributes to the further promulgation of this falsehood.”

The charge of “pinkwashing” has become a strategic tool in the campaign against Israel’s ongoing occupation of Palestinian territories, with activist group Pinkwatching Israel hailing the “global movement to promote queer-powered calls against pinkwashing and pushing the Boycott, Sanctions, and Divestment Campaign against Israel to the forefront of the global queer movement”.

Program director Spiro Economopoulos wrote back in defence of the festival’s commitment to diversity, citing films in recent years from Kenya and Nigeria and “the Arabic-speaking world”. However, he added that “in regards to focusing on queer African and Arab-speaking stories, we just didn’t have the quality or quantity of films available to us”.

In November, the issue flared up again over The Swimmer.

To be clear, it is not the content of the film that is at stake. “The issue is the mode of cultural production,” Sydney-based Palestinian activist Fahad Ali wrote of the issue last week that “where an artist in Israel who might otherwise be well-meaning is given a conditional grant that requires … adherence to content guidelines that prohibit a critical view of the State of Israel”.

The Swimmer received 800,000 shekels (roughly $A350,000) towards its budget from the Israel Film Fund (the fund claims feature budgets in the country typically range between $US500,000 to $US1 million). BDS activists claim that, in order to receive such funding, artists “must sign a contract that includes two clauses that declare: (1) I will not undermine the policies of the state of Israel, and (2) I will do my best to serve the policies of the state of Israel. This is state propaganda.”

The protesters’ view is that including a film from Israel that has received state funding is, therefore, tantamount to tacit approval of the state’s policies vis a vis Palestine – policies that they equate with apartheid and/or fascism. And on that basis, a festival that purports to support all LGBTQI+ communities can not in good conscience program such a film.

However, Lisa Shiloach-Uzrad, executive director of the Israel Film Fund, insists “there is not an ounce of truth” in the claim that filmmakers must sign such clauses.
---
“We realise we need to make sure we are listening to the community and that the community continues to change and be aligned to community views,” he says. “Not specifically about the issue that the protesters have raised, but how we represent all sectors of the community.”

On the question of films from Israel, however, he is unyielding.

“We will not discriminate based on country or national identity,” he says. “If in the future a film were to come from Israel, it would be assessed on its merits.”

(full article online)









						‘Pinkwashing’ Israel: How Melbourne’s Queer Film Festival became the target of protest
					

Filmmakers withdrew, patrons cancelled tickets and protesters massed as the BDS movement set its sights on the Melbourne Queer Film Festival.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## Sixties Fan

( If you are going to Boycott Israel, then DO IT. !!! )


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> ( If you are going to Boycott Israel, then DO IT. !!! )


Thanks for getting the word out.

They probably just don't know it is Israeli.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Sportsmanship
※→ el at,


Sixties Fan said:


> Three Algerian players boycotted a friendly match of past soccer stars in Qatar because of the participation of an Israeli, Avraham Grant, who coached the opposing side.
> ...
> However, the Algerian players — Rabah Madjer, Rafik Saïfi and Rafik Halliche — did not share in that spirit of unity as they decided to withdraw from the friendly rather than play against someone with an Israeli nationality.


*(COMMENT)*

Our friend "Sixties Fan" has pointed us in the right direction.
A few players have forgotten what sportsmanship means.






_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Sixties Fan

International sports federations must make sure all countries can compete in their tournaments, the International Olympic Committee emphasized, following the cancellation of the World Team Squash Championship in Malaysia due to Israel’s ban.

“We urge all [international federations] to be extremely vigilant when allocating and organizing international sports competitions,” IOC Sports Director Kit McConnell and Director of Olympic Solidarity James Macleod wrote.

The IOC said the heads of sports federations must make sure to receive written assurances from the governments hosting tournaments that all eligible athletes and teams will be able to compete and be treated equally without any political discrimination, and to make sure those assurances are implemented.

(full article online)









						IOC: Countries banning Israel can’t hold competitions
					

The statement from the International Olympic Committee follows the cancellation of the World Team Squash Championship in Malaysia due to Israel's ban.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Syrian soccer player Firas Al-Khatib was expelled on Monday from the national team after he played in a showcase match with an Israeli coach.

The Syrian Olympic Committee announced that Al-Khatib was being expelled from the National Olympic Committee and General Sports Federation for "violating the values and ideals of the organization and deviating from its national principles."

The showcase match at the FIFA Arab Cup starred former soccer players from Arab countries and around the world. The team of world legends was coached by Israeli Avram Grant. Three Algerian soccer players withdrew from the match and a number of Arab players erased the Israeli flags from their shirts in protest against Grant's involvement.

(full article online)









						Syrian soccer player expelled after match with Israeli coach
					

Al-Khatib was expelled from the national team for playing in a showcase match involving Israeli coach Avram Grant.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In August 2021, the month following Shtayyeh’s tweet, the PCBS reported “Exports to Israel increased in August, 2021 by 28% compared to July, 2021 and it represented 93% of total exports in August, 2021.” Imports from Israel also increased by 13% in August, 2021 compared to July, 2021 and comprised 55% of total imports for that month.

While the BDS movement seeks to single out Israel and inflict financial damage on Israeli companies and on foreign companies that trade with or operate in Israel, the PA and the Palestinians are proving every month that the commercial links with Israel are, first and foremost, in the interest of the Palestinian economy and the Palestinians.  

(full article online)









						PA hypocrisy: PA increases trade with Israel, yet calls on others to boycott | PMW Analysis
					

While the PA and its leadership wholeheartedly support the BDS movement, a recent report published by the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics (PCBS) shows that trade between Israel and the Palestinians in constantly increasing.




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

No Longer Secret: Emirati Astronaut Presents Israeli Flag Taken to Space Before Peace Signed | United with Israel
					

'I am happy to be here and present this Israeli flag to the people here and the Israeli public,' the astronaut said.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Countries that bar athletes from other countries will not be allowed to host international sports championships, the International Olympic Committee said in a letter this week.

The statement followed the cancellation of the men’s squash world championship last month, which was set to be held in Malaysia Dec. 7, after the country refused to allow Israeli athletes to participate in the contest.
Israel and Malaysia do not maintain diplomatic relations and Israelis are barred from visiting the South Asian country.

(full article online)









						Olympic Committee: Countries that ban Israeli athletes can't host sports competitions
					

Countries that bar athletes from other countries cannot host international sports championships, the International Olympic Committee rules.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Countries that bar athletes from other countries will not be allowed to host international sports championships, the International Olympic Committee said in a letter this week.


Does that mean that Israel cannot host an event unless they allow entry of the Palestinians?

Just curious.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Does that mean that Israel cannot host an event unless they allow entry of the Palestinians?
> 
> Just curious.


Amazing how you fail to note that Israel hosts games etc with Arab Palestinians quite often.   Many live in Israel.

What Palestinian athletes have been barred from entering Israel ?  Name them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

This is how we fight apartheid!
					

Despite apartheid Israel’s increased brutality, there is also light on the horizon.




					bdsmovement.net


----------



## rylah

* Yasmeen "Curse the Jews!" Mashayekh Doesn't Get Irony*​
Remember when former Labor leader Jeremy Corbyn said “’Zionists’ have ‘no sense of irony’”?
I’d argue it is the Jew-haters of the world who don’t get it.

Take Yasmeen Mashayekh – who posts as “Globalize the Intifada” –  then complains _she_ does not feel safe on campus.  USC student Yasmeen Mashayekh who posted some of the vilest things against Jews – while a senator in charge of diversity, equity, and inclusion at the university...


Read more:








						Jew-Hating Student Yasmeen Mashayekh Doesn't Get Irony
					

Remember when Jeremy Corbyn said "'Zionists' have 'no sense of irony'"? I'd argue it is the Jew-haters of the world who don't have it




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Major Canadian academic group rejects Israel lobby's anti-Semitism definition
					

Scholars must be able to critique states without fear of outside political influence, association says.




					electronicintifada.net
				




In its motion, CAUT states that it “supports the academic freedom of its members and recognizes the need to safeguard the rights of scholars to critique all states, including the state of Israel, without fear of outside political influence, cuts to funding, censorship, harassment, threats, and intimidation.”


Human rights defenders across Canada have applauded the association’s move.




> BREAKING: The @CAUT_ACPPU just voted UNANIMOUSLY to oppose the flawed IHRA antisemitism definition at its national council meeting today. IJV applauds #CAUT for taking this strong position against academic censorship! Read our full release here: Canadian Association of University Teachers Says No to Academic Censorship on Palestine #NoIHRA pic.twitter.com/g7yPVlzWXb
> — Independent Jewish Voices (@IndJewishVoices) November 26, 2021


----------



## Hollie

BDS’ers.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Victory in Arkansas over anti-BDS law
					

US federal appeals court rules on constitutionality of laws intended to crush boycotts.




					electronicintifada.net
				




A US federal appeals court has ruled that an Arkansas law requiring state contractors to declare they will not boycott Israel is unconstitutional.

It is a blow to the Israel lobby’s use of legislation to crush the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement for Palestinian rights.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

A lot of people today also deny that they hate Jews. Yet the only people they want to see ethnically cleansed, or boycotted, or forcibly removed from their homes, or killed for "legitimate resistance" reasons, all happen to be Jews.

The "Jerusalem Declaration on Antisemitism," which says BDS is not antisemitic, would not say that Nazis in 1933 were antisemitic because they claimed they didn't attack "Jews as Jews" but merely as socialists.

And just like the Nazis, the new antisemites can point to Jews who agree with them as "proof" that they aren't antisemitic.

Right or left, the hate is the same. 

(full article online)









						Nazis used to claim they weren't antisemitic
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Palestinian Artists Withdraw From Sydney Festival Over Israeli Sponsorship Deal
					

A view of Sydney, Australia. Photo: Reuters/David Gray. A coalition of pro-Palestinian artists and others have withdrawn their participation from …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

RAF strengthens ties with Israeli air force
					

THE RAF will hold a joint exercise with Israel next year allowing pilots to learn lessons from Israel's combat-hardened air force, if the plan is approved in Whitehall.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Yeah. It looks like those four people could use some help.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


What does this have to do with boycotts?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Since his passing on December 26, 2021, Desmond Tutu, the South African Anglican cleric  renowned for his fight against South African’s apartheid and racism, has been widely eulogized for his accomplishments.  Less mentioned was his call for a global boycott of the Jewish state.  Such calls, even under the guise of human rights, hide an underlying anti-Semitism. 

The boycott of Jews has a long and sordid history.

History​A classic weapon of anti-Semitism, the boycott ostracizes and disenfranchises Jews by depriving them of education, livelihoods, civil rights and camaraderie. Historic manifestations of the anti-Semitic boycott include barring Jews from practicing certain professions or holding agricultural leases, denying Jews membership in associations, societies and guilds, limiting the numbers of Jews allowed to attend universities, picketing Jewish businesses and pressuring people to reject Jewish services.

Boycotts against Jews have been historically employed to diffuse societal unrest and divert anti-government protests by turning the focus of blame onto the Jew. From the late 19th century onward, “Don’t buy from Jews,” “Buy from Christians only” and “Each to his own” were commonly heard slogans in Europe, as organized boycotts targeted Jews as the scapegoats for rising unemployment and poverty. Boycott organizers justify their anti-Jewish actions as a defensive tactic or as retribution for alleged wrongdoing by Jews.

No sooner had Adolf Hitler and his Nazi party risen to power in Germany in 1933, than they organized a boycott against Jews as retribution for unfavorable press and boycotts of Nazis that were occurring across the world. It marked the beginning of Hitler’s campaign against Jews that resulted in the Nazi’s so-called “Final Solution” – the genocide of European Jews.

Just months after the defeat of the Nazis and Hitler’s suicide, and even before the establishment of the State of Israel, the Arab League launched its own boycott against Jews in Palestine. The December 1945 declaration stated that “Jewish products and manufactured goods shall be considered undesirable to the Arab countries.”

After Arab League attempts to physically annihilate the newly established State of Israel failed, its boycott became an alternate instrument of war to bring about the demise of the state through economic means. The boycott consisted of three levels – a) barring commerce between citizens of Arab League countries and citizens of Israel or the Israeli government; b) barring commercial relations between anyone who does business in Israel; and c) barring commerce between Arab and companies that do business with Israel.

(full article online)









						CAMERA Op-Ed: The Debate Over Anti-Jewish Boycott
					

Since his passing, Archbishop Desmond Tutu, renowned for his fight against South African's apartheid and racism, has been widely eulogized for his accomplishments.  Less




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

I just found this 1936 book, The Yellow Spot, which documents in detail the beginnings of Nazi persecution of Jews in Germany, with lots of photos and facsimiles from Nazi media.

The terror in reading this book is in the knowledge that the horrific facts recounted here in mind-numbing detail - the pogroms, the arrests, the anti-Jewish laws, the ordinary Germans enthusiastically joining the hate - _were only the opening act to what was to come_. All of the events in this book occurred from 1933-35, more than three years prior  to Kristallnacht. 

The echoes to today's modern antisemitism are striking. 

Just like BDS, the Nazi media had their own "cancel culture," taking photos of Germans - especially women - shopping in Jewish-owned stores and publishing them to shame them. 

The German call to boycott Jewish businesses sounds a lot like the "BDS call" to boycott Israel:




> We ask you, German men and women, to fall in with this boycott. Do not buy in Jewish shops and department stores ! Do not go to Jewish lawyers ! Avoid Jewish physicians ! Show the Jews that they cannot drag Germany’s honour into the mire without being punished for it ! Whoever does not comply with this demand proves himself thereby on the side of Germany’s enemies !



There are hundreds of examples of official and semi-official antisemitism. Just like the UN today says that everything Israel does is a war crime, the trade journal of the National Socialist hairdressers wrote: “A German hairdresser who enjoys ridding Jews of their bristles commits a crime against the community.” 

Like the Arabs who find Jews acting like normal people are being "provocative" and saying that their attacks on Jews are the Jews' fault, we see Goebbels in 1934 saying that Jews who aren't "provocative" won't be hurt but those who insist on acting like German citizens will be justifiably attacked:




> We have been very lenient with the Jews. But if they think that therefore they can still be allowed on German stages, offering art to the German people; if they think that they can still sneak into editorial offices, writing for German newspapers ; if they still strut across the Kurfiirstendamm as though nothing had happened, they might take these words as a final warning. Jewry can rest assured that we will leave them alone as long as they retire quietly and modestly behind their four walls, as long as they are not provocative, and do not affront the German people with the claim to be treated as equals. If the Jews do not listen to this warning, they will have themselves to blame for anything that happens to them.



The Nazis' propaganda wasn't only against Jews, but against "Judah"as a nation. Again, the parallels between them and the anti-Israel propaganda in Arab media are obvious.

--------------
Alice Walker, in her poem, "It Is Our (Frightful) Duty To Study The Talmud:"

Are Goyim (us) meant to be slaves of Jews, and not only
That, but to enjoy it?
Are three year old (and a day) girls eligible for marriage and intercourse?
Are young boys fair game for rape?
Must even the best of the Goyim (us, again) be killed?
Pause a moment and think what this could mean
Or already has meant
In our own lifetime.

You may find that as the cattle
We have begun to feel we are
We have an ancient history of oppression
Of which most of us have not been even vaguely
Aware. You will find that we, Goyim, sub-humans, animals
-The Palestinians of Gaza
The most obvious representatives of us
At the present time – are a cruel example of what may be done
With impunity, and without conscience,
By a Chosen people,
To the vast majority of the people
On the planet
Who were not Chosen.

Antisemitic poems in Der Sturmer sound a lot like the hypnotizing anti-Israel "from the river to the sea" rhymes we hear at anti-Israel rallies:

Jewish hands are red with Christian gore,
 We demand Jewish blood and more ! 
The people hope one day to see a time 
When shooting the last Jew will be no crime !  


The Nazis carefully prepared things so that Jews literally cannot defend themselves. And that is exactly what the modern antisemites are doing with Israel, accusing it of false war crimes and false apartheid, changing international law itself to put the Jewish state in a corner, twisting anything Israeli Jews to be immoral or to be covering up for immorality, setting up UN commissions whose only purpose is to justify the eventual ethnic cleansing of Jews from the Middle East and to call it a moral imperative.  They know Jews can defend themselves militarily now, so they are using other means to try to destroy it, but the goal is the same.

Both the Nazis in this book and the modern antisemites are preparing the world to celebrate a future genocide.

Here is the entire book. It is the most frightening thing you will read this year.

(full article and book online)









						The Yellow Spot: Detailed, contemporaneous accounts of Nazi persecution of Jews 1933-1935 sound a lot like today's antisemitism (PDF)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Paris-based institute founded by Arab countries to disseminate information about the Arab world has come under attack by supporters of the anti-Zionist “boycott, divestment and sanctions” (BDS) campaign over an exhibition it is currently hosting dedicated to the Jewish communities of the Middle East.

Earlier this month, 52 Arab intellectuals signed a letter of protest addressed to the Institut du Monde Arabe (“Institute of the Arab World,” or IMA) concerning the “Jews of the Orient” exhibition that was opened at the end of November by French President Emmanuel Macron.

The focus of the letter’s ire was the participation of Israeli institutions, among them the Israel Museum in Jerusalem, in providing content for the exhibition at the IMA’s imposing headquarters on the Left Bank of the French capital. As well as Israel, museums and research centers in France, the UK, Morocco, Spain and the US have provided manuscripts, photographs, paintings and other materials illustrating the religious and cultural life of the Arab world’s Jewish communities.

The letter attacked the Israeli academic Denis Charbit, a member of the exhibition’s organizing committee, for reportedly hailing the participation of Israeli institutions as a fruit of the historic peace accords signed in 2020 between Israel and several Arab nations. Those nations were among the eighteen Arab countries that in 1987 established the IMA, which is home to a museum, a library, a restaurant and other attractions.

(full article online)









						Arab Anti-Zionists Attack Prominent French Institute for Cooperating With Israel in Widely Praised ‘Jews of the Orient’ Exhibition
					

A Torah scroll from North Africa on display at the Institute of the Arab World in Paris. Photo: Reuters/Jérôme Leblois/ …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tutu’s good deeds should not shield him from accountability for his long history of anti-Jewish bigotry.

Let the record speak for itself, so that history may judge Tutu on the basis of his own words — words that he has often repeated and that others repeat, because Tutu is a role model for so many people around the world. Here are some of Tutu’s hateful words, carefully documented in a petition by prominent South Africans to terminate him as a “patron” of the two South African Holocaust Centers, because he used his status with these fine institutions as legitimization for his anti-Jewish rhetoric. I have publicized Tutu’s evil words in the past, but they warrant republication now that he is being lionized all over the world.

He minimized the suffering of those murdered in the Holocaust by asserting that “the gas chambers” made for “a neater death” than did Apartheid. He complained of “the Jewish Monopoly of the Holocaust,” and demanded that its victims must “forgive the Nazis for the Holocaust,” while refusing to forgive the “Jewish people” for “persecute[ing] others.”

Tutu asserted that Zionism has “very many parallels with racism,” thus echoing the notorious and discredited “Zionism equals racism” resolution passed by the General Assembly of the United Nations and subsequently rescinded. He accused the Jews of Israel of doing “things that even Apartheid South Africa had not done.” He said that “the Jews thought they had a monopoly of God: Jesus was angry that they could shut out other human beings.” He implied that Israel might someday consider as an option “to perpetrate genocide and exterminate all Palestinians.”

He complained that Americans “are scared…to say wrong is wrong because the Jewish lobby is powerful — very powerful.” He accused Jews — not Israelis — of exhibiting “an arrogance — the arrogance of power because Jews are a powerful lobby in this land and all kinds of people woo their support.”

(full article online)









						Bishop Tutu Was the Most Influential Antisemite of our Time – Opinion | United with Israel
					

Tutu’s good deeds should not shield him from accountability for his long history of anti-Jewish bigotry.




					unitedwithisrael.org
				




“You know as well as I do that, somehow, the Israeli government is placed on a pedestal [in the U.S.] and to criticize it is to be immediately dubbed antisemitic, as if Palestinians were not Semitic.”

He compared Israel to Hitler’s Germany, Stalin’s Soviet Union and Apartheid South Africa, saying that they too were once “very powerful” but they “bit the dust,” as will “unjust” Israel.

He denied that Israel is a “civilized democracy” and singled out Israel — one of the world’s most open democracies — as a nation guilty of “censorship of their media.” He urged the Cape Town Opera to refuse to perform George Gershwin’s Porgy and Bess in Tel Aviv and called for a total cultural boycott of Jewish Israel, while encouraging performers to visit the most repressive regimes in the world.

He claimed that his God sides with the Palestinians, whom he compares to the Israelites under bondage in Egypt, and has sought to explain, if not justify, how Israeli actions lead directly to suicide bombings and other forms of terrorism.

He was far more vocal about Israel’s imperfections than about the genocides in Rwanda, Darfur and Cambodia. While attacking Israel for its “collective killed punishment” of Palestinians — which he claims is worse than what Apartheid South Africa did — he himself called for the collective punishment of Jewish academics and businesses in Israel by demanding boycotts of all Jewish (but not Muslim or Christian) Israelis.


----------



## Lisa558

Sixties Fan said:


> I just found this 1936 book, The Yellow Spot, which documents in detail the beginnings of Nazi persecution of Jews in Germany, with lots of photos and facsimiles from Nazi media.
> 
> The terror in reading this book is in the knowledge that the horrific facts recounted here in mind-numbing detail - the pogroms, the arrests, the anti-Jewish laws, the ordinary Germans enthusiastically joining the hate - _were only the opening act to what was to come_. All of the events in this book occurred from 1933-35, more than three years prior  to Kristallnacht.
> 
> The echoes to today's modern antisemitism are striking.
> 
> Just like BDS, the Nazi media had their own "cancel culture," taking photos of Germans - especially women - shopping in Jewish-owned stores and publishing them to shame them.
> 
> The German call to boycott Jewish businesses sounds a lot like the "BDS call" to boycott Israel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of examples of official and semi-official antisemitism. Just like the UN today says that everything Israel does is a war crime, the trade journal of the National Socialist hairdressers wrote: “A German hairdresser who enjoys ridding Jews of their bristles commits a crime against the community.”
> 
> Like the Arabs who find Jews acting like normal people are being "provocative" and saying that their attacks on Jews are the Jews' fault, we see Goebbels in 1934 saying that Jews who aren't "provocative" won't be hurt but those who insist on acting like German citizens will be justifiably attacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis' propaganda wasn't only against Jews, but against "Judah"as a nation. Again, the parallels between them and the anti-Israel propaganda in Arab media are obvious.
> 
> --------------
> Alice Walker, in her poem, "It Is Our (Frightful) Duty To Study The Talmud:"
> 
> Are Goyim (us) meant to be slaves of Jews, and not only
> That, but to enjoy it?
> Are three year old (and a day) girls eligible for marriage and intercourse?
> Are young boys fair game for rape?
> Must even the best of the Goyim (us, again) be killed?
> Pause a moment and think what this could mean
> Or already has meant
> In our own lifetime.
> 
> You may find that as the cattle
> We have begun to feel we are
> We have an ancient history of oppression
> Of which most of us have not been even vaguely
> Aware. You will find that we, Goyim, sub-humans, animals
> -The Palestinians of Gaza
> The most obvious representatives of us
> At the present time – are a cruel example of what may be done
> With impunity, and without conscience,
> By a Chosen people,
> To the vast majority of the people
> On the planet
> Who were not Chosen.
> 
> Antisemitic poems in Der Sturmer sound a lot like the hypnotizing anti-Israel "from the river to the sea" rhymes we hear at anti-Israel rallies:
> 
> Jewish hands are red with Christian gore,
> We demand Jewish blood and more !
> The people hope one day to see a time
> When shooting the last Jew will be no crime !
> 
> 
> The Nazis carefully prepared things so that Jews literally cannot defend themselves. And that is exactly what the modern antisemites are doing with Israel, accusing it of false war crimes and false apartheid, changing international law itself to put the Jewish state in a corner, twisting anything Israeli Jews to be immoral or to be covering up for immorality, setting up UN commissions whose only purpose is to justify the eventual ethnic cleansing of Jews from the Middle East and to call it a moral imperative.  They know Jews can defend themselves militarily now, so they are using other means to try to destroy it, but the goal is the same.
> 
> Both the Nazis in this book and the modern antisemites are preparing the world to celebrate a future genocide.
> 
> Here is the entire book. It is the most frightening thing you will read this year.
> 
> (full article and book online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yellow Spot: Detailed, contemporaneous accounts of Nazi persecution of Jews 1933-1935 sound a lot like today's antisemitism (PDF)
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


It’s SHAMEFUL that the NAACP, an organization with a focus to fight bigotry, gave an award to this blatant antisemite. Then again, the NAACP has a record of defending antisemites.


----------



## Lisa558

Sixties Fan said:


> Tutu’s good deeds should not shield him from accountability for his long history of anti-Jewish bigotry.
> 
> Let the record speak for itself, so that history may judge Tutu on the basis of his own words — words that he has often repeated and that others repeat, because Tutu is a role model for so many people around the world. Here are some of Tutu’s hateful words, carefully documented in a petition by prominent South Africans to terminate him as a “patron” of the two South African Holocaust Centers, because he used his status with these fine institutions as legitimization for his anti-Jewish rhetoric. I have publicized Tutu’s evil words in the past, but they warrant republication now that he is being lionized all over the world.
> 
> He minimized the suffering of those murdered in the Holocaust by asserting that “the gas chambers” made for “a neater death” than did Apartheid. He complained of “the Jewish Monopoly of the Holocaust,” and demanded that its victims must “forgive the Nazis for the Holocaust,” while refusing to forgive the “Jewish people” for “persecute[ing] others.”
> 
> Tutu asserted that Zionism has “very many parallels with racism,” thus echoing the notorious and discredited “Zionism equals racism” resolution passed by the General Assembly of the United Nations and subsequently rescinded. He accused the Jews of Israel of doing “things that even Apartheid South Africa had not done.” He said that “the Jews thought they had a monopoly of God: Jesus was angry that they could shut out other human beings.” He implied that Israel might someday consider as an option “to perpetrate genocide and exterminate all Palestinians.”
> 
> He complained that Americans “are scared…to say wrong is wrong because the Jewish lobby is powerful — very powerful.” He accused Jews — not Israelis — of exhibiting “an arrogance — the arrogance of power because Jews are a powerful lobby in this land and all kinds of people woo their support.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bishop Tutu Was the Most Influential Antisemite of our Time – Opinion | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Tutu’s good deeds should not shield him from accountability for his long history of anti-Jewish bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “You know as well as I do that, somehow, the Israeli government is placed on a pedestal [in the U.S.] and to criticize it is to be immediately dubbed antisemitic, as if Palestinians were not Semitic.”
> 
> He compared Israel to Hitler’s Germany, Stalin’s Soviet Union and Apartheid South Africa, saying that they too were once “very powerful” but they “bit the dust,” as will “unjust” Israel.
> 
> He denied that Israel is a “civilized democracy” and singled out Israel — one of the world’s most open democracies — as a nation guilty of “censorship of their media.” He urged the Cape Town Opera to refuse to perform George Gershwin’s Porgy and Bess in Tel Aviv and called for a total cultural boycott of Jewish Israel, while encouraging performers to visit the most repressive regimes in the world.
> 
> He claimed that his God sides with the Palestinians, whom he compares to the Israelites under bondage in Egypt, and has sought to explain, if not justify, how Israeli actions lead directly to suicide bombings and other forms of terrorism.
> 
> He was far more vocal about Israel’s imperfections than about the genocides in Rwanda, Darfur and Cambodia. While attacking Israel for its “collective killed punishment” of Palestinians — which he claims is worse than what Apartheid South Africa did — he himself called for the collective punishment of Jewish academics and businesses in Israel by demanding boycotts of all Jewish (but not Muslim or Christian) Israelis.


The fact that he was more critical of Jews in Israel regarding Muslims than he was of the out-and-out genocide in Rwanda and other countries points to the double standard that reveals antisemitism. We continue to see obvious examples of that, as:

….antisemites rail against Jewish treatment of Palestinians while barely mentioning, if they do at all, the apartheid in Myanmar of the Rohingya Muslims.
….. Muslim Omar‘s objection  to sanctions on Iran, stating it is wrong to punish innocent Muslim citizens, while cheering on the BDS movement and the punishment of innocent Jews

Double standards.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://unitedwithisrael.org/act-now-protect-jewish-university-students-threatened-with-death/?utm_source=newsletters_unitedwithisrael_org&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Jews+Angry+as+AOC+Staffer+Calls+Israel+‘Racist+Ethnostate%2C+Built+on+Stolen+Land’%3B+Protect+Jewish+Students+Threatened+with+Death%3B+How+Israel+is+Solving+a+Major+Global+Crisis&utm_campaign=20211231_m166070894_Jews+Angry++as+AOC+Staffer+Calls+Israel+‘Racist+Ethnostate%2C+Built+on+Stolen+Land’%3B+Protect+Jewish+Students+Threatened+with+Death%3B+How+Israel+is+Solving+a+Major+Global+Crisis&utm_term=ACT+FOR+ISRAEL_21+Protect+Jewish+University+Students+Threatened+with+Death


----------



## P F Tinmore

What were the top BDS victories of 2021?
					

Direct actions, legal victories and ice cream topped our headlines.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


> What were the top BDS victories of 2021?
> 
> 
> Direct actions, legal victories and ice cream topped our headlines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net


Where’s the boycotts against non-Jewish countries doing far worse?

if anyone thinks this whole thing isn‘t driven by antisemitism, they are in major liberal denial.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


>


Spreading more of the antisemitic BDS stuff, I see. You get this stuff from the Palestinian newspaper you read?

Sad how Arabs have 20 Muslim countries, and the antisemites pile in on the one tiny Jewish country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> Spreading more of the antisemitic BDS stuff, I see. You get this stuff from the Palestinian newspaper you read?
> 
> Sad how Arabs have 20 Muslim countries, and the antisemites pile in on the one tiny Jewish country.


The antisemite card is no longer the ace of trump.


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


> The antisemite card is no longer the ace of trump.


So a Jew cannot point out obvious antisemitism without the condescending “antisemite card” being slapped in her face, but it’s perfectly fine to call everything but the kitchen sink racist?

Take Aunt Jemima off the shelf! Abolish advanced math classes! Eliminate admissions tests! And my new personal favorite, in my area, is to abolish late fees on library books because blacks (as it was explained) are late more often and the policy is racist! And shortening the hours the Metro runs in DC is racist! Uncle Ben, racist!

But let a Jew girl point out the obvious double standards between Arab countries and Israel, it’s “shut up, Jew, with that antisemite card.” ( which is basically what you said.)

You are a Muslim sympathizer, and a disgusting antisemite - trying to spread Jew-hate even more. I hope you get what you deserve.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The antisemite card is no longer the ace of trump.



Has your badge of honor been devalued?


----------



## rylah

Lisa558 said:


> So a Jew cannot point out obvious antisemitism without the condescending “antisemite card” being slapped in her face, but it’s perfectly fine to call everything but the kitchen sink racist?
> 
> Take Aunt Jemima off the shelf! Abolish advanced math classes! Eliminate admissions tests! And my new personal favorite, in my area, is to abolish late fees on library books because blacks (as it was explained) are late more often and the policy is racist! And shortening the hours the Metro runs in DC is racist! Uncle Ben, racist!
> 
> But let a Jew girl point out the obvious double standards between Arab countries and Israel, it’s “shut up, Jew, with that antisemite card.” ( which is basically what you said.)
> 
> You are a Muslim sympathizer, and a disgusting antisemite - trying to spread Jew-hate even more. I hope you get what you deserve.



You're talking to mindless bot,
who only posts random link dumps,
and can't string an original sentence to address anything,
besides the default N-word responses to Arabs supporting Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> So a Jew cannot point out obvious antisemitism without the condescending “antisemite card” being slapped in her face, but it’s perfectly fine to call everything but the kitchen sink racist?
> 
> Take Aunt Jemima off the shelf! Abolish advanced math classes! Eliminate admissions tests! And my new personal favorite, in my area, is to abolish late fees on library books because blacks (as it was explained) are late more often and the policy is racist! And shortening the hours the Metro runs in DC is racist! Uncle Ben, racist!
> 
> But let a Jew girl point out the obvious double standards between Arab countries and Israel, it’s “shut up, Jew, with that antisemite card.” ( which is basically what you said.)
> 
> You are a Muslim sympathizer, and a disgusting antisemite - trying to spread Jew-hate even more. I hope you get what you deserve.


You are new here.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Lisa558

If anti-Zionism isn’t antisemitism, why did a group of leftists waving Palestinian flags yell “Death to Jews” and assault a group of Jewish diners ar a restaurant?









						Opinion | Anti-Zionism Isn’t Anti-Semitism? Someone Didn’t Get the Memo. (Published 2021)
					

An omen for Jews on America’s streets.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Hollie

Those poor BDS’ers. Making goofy cardboard signs is not a marketable skill. The good paying jobs In Israeli tech fields won’t be available to them. 











						Tech sector leads Israeli exports, projected to reach record high of $140b in 2021
					

According to Economy Ministry, exports up 18.5% from last year; services exceed goods exports for 1st time




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The violent and discriminatory nature of BDS is evidenced by its targeting the Jewish state alone for attack and by its leaders' and members' justification of verbal or physical violence against Israelis, Jews, and Jewish supporters of Israel.​
(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/12/29/bds-the-latest-chapter-in-the-sordid-history-of-anti-jewish-boycott/


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Enraged by Arab Museum’s ‘Collaboration with Israel’ in Exhibition on Jews in Muslim Countries
					

52 intellectuals claim that the IMA is "betraying its intellectual mission" by "normalizing" and "standardizing" cooperation with Israel.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The violent and discriminatory nature of BDS is evidenced by its targeting the Jewish state alone for attack and by its leaders' and members' justification of verbal or physical violence against Israelis, Jews, and Jewish supporters of Israel.​
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/12/29/bds-the-latest-chapter-in-the-sordid-history-of-anti-jewish-boycott/


BDS opposes the occupation of Palestine.

What other country occupies Palestine?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> BDS opposes the occupation of Palestine.
> 
> What other country occupies Palestine?


That is not what the article was about.

Look who is dancing. LOL


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Lisa558

^^^ Anyone know if the above poster is a Muslim, indoctrinated with antisemitism, or just a brainwashed liberal who has allowed hateful Ideology to replace the truth?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> BDS opposes the occupation of Palestine.
> 
> What other country occupies Palestine?


What sovereign territory of "Pal'istan" is occupied.

Indeed. The always unanswered question.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lisa558 said:


> ^^^ Anyone know if the above poster is a Muslim, indoctrinated with antisemitism, or just a brainwashed liberal who has allowed hateful Ideology to replace the truth?


Tinmore?
He is a Christian.  Never mind him.


----------



## Lisa558

Sixties Fan said:


> Tinmore?
> He is a Christian.  Never mind him.


Yes, Tinmore. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


You would think a legitimate "legal center" would include people who understand using terms and definitions accurately. 

Islamic slogan hustlers on the other hand....


----------



## Hollie

Someone should alert Israeli Arabs to explain how apartheid'ed they are.


----------



## Lisa558

Hollie said:


> You would think a legitimate "legal center" would include people who understand using terms and definitions accurately.
> 
> Islamic slogan hustlers on the other hand....


It’s pretty bad how this forum gives such a wide berth to antisemitic propaganda, but I suppose one might say that it’s better that these animals let us know what crap they‘re spewing. “The enemy you know….” type of thing.


----------



## Lisa558

Hollie said:


> Someone should alert Israeli Arabs to explain how apartheid'ed they are.


That’s the irony of the whole thing. While antisemites cry about how bad Jews treat Muslims, the fact is that Israeli Muslim citizens have a better life in Israel than they would in any backward Arab country.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Those poor, BDS’ers. Always the spectacular losers.


----------



## Hollie

Pallys sure like Israeli products.


----------



## Sixties Fan

At the end of December 2021, the United Nations General Assembly decided to bankroll a full-fledged Star Chamber directed at Israel and its supporters. Chaired by former U.N. High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay, the short title is “Pillay’s Pogrom.” The U.S. will now pick up 22% of the tab — because that’s how the Biden administration does business.

Every one of the three members of the so-called “independent commission of inquiry” has a demonstrable record of anti-Israel animus and bias. From that starting point, Pillay’s Pogrom has four goalposts.
----
A whopping eighteen new full-time staff permanently ensconced at the Office of the U.N. High Commissioner for Human Rights peddling the evil-Israel narrative. The creation of an in-house U.N. law department of at least five lawyers plying their trade against Israeli evildoers and accomplices. A travel budget for the whole gang that translates into three inquisitors provided food, accommodation and airfare to roam around demonizing the Jewish state every day of every year. (More than any of the Council’s current human rights inquiries about anything, anywhere.)

Hence, Americans face some questions about dollars and cents — that are equally applicable to decent people the world over.

Are you willing to pay for this repugnant assault on the human rights of Jews? And on the rights and freedoms of Israelis to defend themselves and flourish, despite seven decades of hate and violence from their neighbors?

(full article online)









						Why are American taxpayers helping to pay for ‘Pillay’s Pogrom?’
					

Are Americans willing to pay for a repugnant assault on the human rights of Jews? And on the rights and freedoms of Israelis to defend themselves and flourish? Op-ed




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> It’s pretty bad how this forum gives such a wide berth to antisemitic propaganda, but I suppose one might say that it’s better that these animals let us know what crap they‘re spewing. “The enemy you know….” type of thing.


You can always depend on Israel to engage in juvenile name calling.


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


> You can always depend on Israel to engage in juvenile name calling.


Is “Israel” now the code you use for Jew? 

And did I call an antisemite a mean name? Awwww…..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lisa558 said:


> Is “Israel” now the code you use for Jew?
> 
> And did I call an antisemite a mean name? Awwww…..



Terror supporters have very thin skin.

Don't make them cry.


----------



## Lisa558

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Terror supporters have very thin skin.
> 
> Don't make them cry.


Terror supporter? I don’t support Islamic terrorists and HAMAS.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lisa558 said:


> Terror supporter? I don’t support Islamic terrorists and HAMAS.



Tinmore supports Palestinian terrorism.

Don't make him cry.


----------



## Lisa558

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tinmore supports Palestinian terrorism.
> 
> Don't make him cry.


Oops. I‘m multi-tasking and responded too quickly - didn’t register who you were referring to…but yes, Tinmore is definitely a HAMAS apologist.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An anti-Israel group in Canada that is promoting the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel has been found to be using Israeli software to circulate its message, B’nai Brith Canada said on Tuesday.

The group, Petition for Palestine, is pushing for negative coverage of Israel by sharing a petition. The website builder that the group used for the anti-Israel petition, however, is Wix, an Israeli tech company. 

_Israellycool_, a pro-Israel website, blogged on January 3 about Petition for Palestine’s use of Wix.

“The so-called BDS movement is nonsensical,” said Michael Mostyn, Chief Executive Officer of B’nai Brith Canada. “The same people who focus on boycotting and demonizing Israel most likely use Israeli technology multiple times a day.”










						BDS fail: Canadian anti-Israel group uses Israeli software
					

Anti-Israel group promoting BDS found to be using Israeli software to circulate its message.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Lisa558

Sixties Fan said:


> An anti-Israel group in Canada that is promoting the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel has been found to be using Israeli software to circulate its message, B’nai Brith Canada said on Tuesday.
> 
> The group, Petition for Palestine, is pushing for negative coverage of Israel by sharing a petition. The website builder that the group used for the anti-Israel petition, however, is Wix, an Israeli tech company.
> 
> _Israellycool_, a pro-Israel website, blogged on January 3 about Petition for Palestine’s use of Wix.
> 
> “The so-called BDS movement is nonsensical,” said Michael Mostyn, Chief Executive Officer of B’nai Brith Canada. “The same people who focus on boycotting and demonizing Israel most likely use Israeli technology multiple times a day.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS fail: Canadian anti-Israel group uses Israeli software
> 
> 
> Anti-Israel group promoting BDS found to be using Israeli software to circulate its message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com


Yeah, these antisemites are all a bunch of hypocrites. The Jew-hating Tlaib supports BDS, and yet used Israeli technology to create her website.









						BDS-supporting Rashida Tlaib uses Israeli tech for her personal website
					

Israel Advocacy Movement reveals Wix.com web design tool used to create Democratic Congresswoman's internet site, and those of many others who call for boycotting Jewish state




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Dutch government on Wednesday announced that it was cutting funds to a Palestinian NGO working in the agricultural sector over its ties to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) — designated as a terrorist organization by the US, the European Union, Israel, Australia, Canada and Japan.

The decision means that the Netherlands will not pay out the next installment of an aid grant to the Union of Agricultural Work Committees (UAWC), a Palestinian NGO that has so far received approximately $25 million of Dutch taxpayer money.

In a lengthy joint statement, Ben Knapen, the Dutch Foreign Minister, and Tom De Bruijn, the Dutch Minister for Foreign Trade and Development, said that research commissioned by the Netherlands cabinet from an independent consultancy had “provided sufficient evidence that there were ties at the individual level between UAWC staff and board members and the PFLP for a considerable period of time.”

The statement noted that “for the government, the findings on individual links between the UAWC and the PFLP and the lack of openness about this from the UAWC, also during the investigation, are sufficient reason to stop financing the activities of the UAWC. The Netherlands will not proceed with payment to UAWC of the last part of the financial contribution under the Land and Water Resource Management Program.”










						Dutch Government Cuts Funding to Leading Palestinian NGO, Citing Extensive Individual Ties With PFLP Terror Organization
					

Netherlands Foreign Minister Ben Knapen arriving at an international meeting in Paris in Nov. 2021. Photo: Reuters/Xose Bouzas/Hans Lucas The …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> Is “Israel” now the code you use for Jew?
> 
> And did I call an antisemite a mean name? Awwww…..


You can't help it, can you?


----------



## Hollie

The painful death of BDS.


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the UK's Department for International Trade, the total UK imports from "Occupied Palestinian Territories" amounted to £9 million ($12 million) in the four quarters to the end of Q2 2021.

Palestinians were the UK’s 184th largest trading partner in those four quarters, accounting for less than 0.1% of total UK trade.

The UK does more trade with well-known economic powerhouses the US Minor Outlying Islands, Laos, Vanuatu, St Kitts and Liechtenstein than it does with the Palestinians. 

Annual Palestinian trade with the UK is worth less than two hours of trade between the US and the UK. 

If Palestinians would boycott Great Britain, no one would notice. 

After decades of getting huge amounts of media attention, Palestinians really think they are important to the world, and that their economic might can bring a great power to its knees.

(full article online)









						Palestinians really think they are the center of the world
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Lisa558

Sixties Fan said:


> According to the UK's Department for International Trade, the total UK imports from "Occupied Palestinian Territories" amounted to £9 million ($12 million) in the four quarters to the end of Q2 2021.
> 
> Palestinians were the UK’s 184th largest trading partner in those four quarters, accounting for less than 0.1% of total UK trade.
> 
> The UK does more trade with well-known economic powerhouses the US Minor Outlying Islands, Laos, Vanuatu, St Kitts and Liechtenstein than it does with the Palestinians.
> 
> Annual Palestinian trade with the UK is worth less than two hours of trade between the US and the UK.
> 
> If Palestinians would boycott Great Britain, no one would notice.
> 
> After decades of getting huge amounts of media attention, Palestinians really think they are important to the world, and that their economic might can bring a great power to its knees.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians really think they are the center of the world
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


I don’t think the antidemitic BDS movement is designed to get people to boycott Israel, and as you’ve shown, they are woefully unsuccessful with it anyway.

Its purpose is to drive anti-Israel sentiment specifically, and Jew-hate broadly. One only has to look at the campuses where BDS is active - a pervasive environment of antisemitism flourishes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> I don’t think the antidemitic BDS movement is designed to get people to boycott Israel, and as you’ve shown, they are woefully unsuccessful with it anyway.
> 
> Its purpose is to drive anti-Israel sentiment specifically, and Jew-hate broadly. One only has to look at the campuses where BDS is active - a pervasive environment of antisemitism flourishes.


So much name calling, I feel like I am back in the 5th grade.


----------



## Hollie

It's Thursday so as expected, another fail for the BDS'ers


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It's Thursday so as expected, another fail for the BDS'ers


*Thanks for the heads up. They probably just don't know.

The group, Petition for Palestine, is pushing for negative coverage of Israel by sharing a petition. The website builder that the group used for the anti-Israel petition, however, **is Wix, an Israeli tech company.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Low Risk??  No.   It is pure ignorance.  Being uneducated about the issues )


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Thanks for the heads up. They probably just don't know.
> 
> The group, Petition for Palestine, is pushing for negative coverage of Israel by sharing a petition. The website builder that the group used for the anti-Israel petition, however, **is Wix, an Israeli tech company.*



“They probably just don't know”.

Thanks for the heads up. Just more reinforcement of the buffoonery that typifies such hate groups.



Speaking of buffoonery.








						Rashida Tlaib, pro-BDS congresswoman, has website by Israeli company
					

The popular Israeli-founded Wix was used to create U.S. Rep. Rashida Tlaib's website despite her calls to boycott Israel.




					m.jpost.com
				





Can’t win for losin’, eh?


----------



## Hollie

On the other hand, there are more important things than  indoor plumbing 









						Hamas leader: We create rockets from Gush Katif water pipes
					

Yahya Sinwar says Hamas uses Israeli irrigation pipes left from Gaza disengagement for missiles.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

The are some really hurt feelings being shared by the BDS’ers.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Do you get a case of antisemite cards in that deal?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Yes, the Oppressed no one cares about.

The people of Gaza are being oppressed, not their leaders who are enjoying the fruits of all the thieving they have they done for the past 70 years and in turn are oppressing them to keep the war against Israel.

Oppression by their leaders which explains why the people of Gaza are escaping Gaza the first opportunity they get.  

Sounds like Cuba and other oppressive governments around the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


When one is uneducated like Emma and Sam about what goes on in Gaza and the PA, that is the kind of thing any one who remains uneducated like them will say.

There is hope for improvement .


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


You already lost this cause.  120 Artists supported Israel at this festival against the Boycott of others.  LOL


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Fake crimes.
Have the leaders stop teaching the poor uneducated Arabs to hate and want to kill Jews and destroy Israel.

It has never been about Israel.
It has always been about those Jews some Arabs love so much under their feet, only.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You already lost this cause.  120 Artists supported Israel at this festival against the Boycott of others.  LOL


Another educational opportunity for BDS.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Another educational opportunity for BDS.


Those artists are too smart to fall for the Arab need to destroy Israel.

Don't fool yourself.  Oooops, too late?


----------



## P F Tinmore

As Black Americans and Palestinians rise up against racist state violence, they’re brutally repressed by militarized police.
Law enforcement in the US and apartheid Israel share worst practices of surveillance, racial profiling and repression.
End the Deadly Exchange.


----------



## Lisa558

Sixties Fan said:


> Fake crimes.
> Have the leaders stop teaching the poor uneducated Arabs to hate and want to kill Jews and destroy Israel.
> 
> It has never been about Israel.
> It has always been about those Jews some Arabs love so much under their feet, only.


Exactly! This is about boycotting the one-and-only Jewish country. They want to weaken it economically so as to hasten its fall. FORTUNATELY, and despite people like the antisemitic Omar cheering on the BDS, they are failing miserably.


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


> As Black Americans and Palestinians rise up against racist state violence, they’re brutally repressed by militarized police.
> Law enforcement in the US and apartheid Israel share worst practices of surveillance, racial profiling and repression.
> End the Deadly Exchange.


Are you black, or perhaps a Farrakhan follower? I know that antisemitism is more prevalent among blacks than whites, but you really have no standing to say how black Americans feel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> As Black Americans and Palestinians rise up against racist state violence, they’re brutally repressed by militarized police.
> Law enforcement in the US and apartheid Israel share worst practices of surveillance, racial profiling and repression.
> End the Deadly Exchange.



Pallys are rising up against “racist state violence”

Are Pallys now a “race”?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Load of hooey.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Lisa558

Hollie said:


>


Excellent news. We have to fight back against the propaganda being spewed by the antisemitic BDS, and their supporters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian Freedom Conference (Pt 10): BDS, A Strategy To Help Free Palestine #3 - Omar Barghouti​


----------



## Lisa558

The anti-Zionists are so driven by antisemitism (or in some cases, ignorance) that they would sooner rob the world of lifesaving medical and technological advances such as the following than allow the ONE tiny little Jewish country to survive.









						Israeli Inventions That Changed the World
					

Culture Trip explores Israel's homegrown developments that are making an impact on a global scale.




					theculturetrip.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> The anti-Zionists are so driven by antisemitism (or in some cases, ignorance) that they would sooner rob the world of lifesaving medical and technological advances such as the following than allow the ONE tiny little Jewish country to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Inventions That Changed the World
> 
> 
> Culture Trip explores Israel's homegrown developments that are making an impact on a global scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theculturetrip.com


Nice deflection.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

The petition said the Institute holding the exhibition "would betray its intellectual mission by adopting this normalizing approach - one of the worst forms of coercive use. and immoral art as a political tool to legitimize colonialism and oppression ”

On Sunday, the president of the Arab World Institute and former French Minister of Culture, Jack Lang, insulted the BDS open letter and its signatories, saying that the petition was "laughable."

"It's a reaction that seeks to divert this exhibition from its deep meaning, which has nothing to do with this or that political debate," said Lang, in a radio interview. He noted that out of 300 objects being exhibited, only about four came from Israel.

"It is a trivial and somewhat unfortunate matter, especially since I myself contributed to highlighting the Palestinian culture as no other person or institution has ever done,” the IMA president added. "It saddens me to note that people, some of quality, writers and philosophers, let themselves get carried away, a bit like sheep, signing a text whose veracity they have not even checked", he added.

Jack Lang is pretty much telling the BDSers that they are idiots.  Then he added that their boycott is meaningless: "The exhibition is a hit and gets an enthusiastic response, and every day the crowd is considerable."

(full article online)









						President of Arab World Institute rips BDS
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Japan-Israel ties strengthen, as 2021 investments nearly triple to record $2.9b
					

Japan accounts for 15.8% of all foreign investment in Israeli high-tech, compared just 1.8% in 2016, data compiled by consulting firm Harel-Hertz shows




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: At what cost.
※→ P F Tinmore, el at,

*BTW*:  This is a bit off-topic.



P F Tinmore said:


> Elbit: Activists stage protest at Oldham factory​


*(THE REST OF THE STORY)*

"This contract with Elbit Systems UK not only delivers the very latest in battlefield technology to our frontline soldiers, but also invests in the British defence industry, sustaining more than 500 jobs across the UK."

*(COMMENT)*

The impact and cost inflicted by these advocates.






_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Hollie

In the meantime....

January 10, 2022





__





						Elbit Systems reorganises its UK business activities
					

Elbit Systems UK has revealed a restructuring of its UK operations to focus on the growth of its core business.




					www.airforce-technology.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> In the meantime....
> 
> January 10, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elbit Systems reorganises its UK business activities
> 
> 
> Elbit Systems UK has revealed a restructuring of its UK operations to focus on the growth of its core business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airforce-technology.com


Elbit's core business - death.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Elbit's core business - death.



Sounds like Islam.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Elbit's core business - death.


Obviously not.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: AntiSemetic Activities promoted by BDS
※→  el at,


Hollie said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, I agree to disagree.  But you have to admit, she is a fast talker, even if she expressed many of the points from an invalid perspective.  She should be an auctioneer.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: AntiSemetic Activities promoted by BDS
> ※→  el at,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, I agree to disagree.  But you have to admit, she is a fast talker, even if she expressed many of the points from an invalid perspective.  She should be an auctioneer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_


Auctioneer? That works but I was thinking more along the lines of a carny yelling at passersby to get in line for attractions like the bearded lady or two-headed man.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: AntiSemetic Activities promoted by BDS
> ※→  el at,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, I agree to disagree.  But you have to admit, she is a fast talker, even if she expressed many of the points from an invalid perspective.  She should be an auctioneer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_


So, what do you disagree with? I thought she was on point.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli exports to Ireland increased by 517% in 2021 | World Israel News
					

Ireland has one of the least friendly policies toward Israel and many of its politicians have promoted a boycott on Israeli goods.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Exports Set to Hit Record $140 Billion With High-Tech Leading the Way
					

People sit at an outdoor cafe near the Carmel Market as coronavirus disease (COVID-19) restrictions ease in Tel Aviv, Israel …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: AntiSemetic Activities promoted by BDS
※→ P F tinmore, el at,

*PREFACE*:  This action is not about restricting Free Speech (First Amendment Rights).  It attempts to make the official position clear and to protect US Commercial Activities from  "Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS Movement) targeting Israel, including efforts to target United States companies that are engaged in commercial activities that are legal under United States law, and all efforts to delegitimize the State of Israel..."



P F Tinmore said:


> So, what do you disagree with? I thought she was on point.


*(COMMENT)*

*HR 246 (July 23, 2019)* DOES NOT attempt to delegitimize a peoples certain political speech. It makes it plain that the US is not about to allow anti-Semitic racial ideology to take root → in any effort to isolate Israeli commerce and trade from US markets that is otherwise legal.

HR 246 is not an effort to delegitimize a certain political speech that opposes a certain political speech that criticizes Israel.  But it does:

◈  Make it clear that the US favors a two-state solution, which the BDS movement opposes.​​◈  It encourages the Palestinians to OPEN *negotiations* in favor of the right of the Jewish people in the matter of self-determination.​​◈  Makes it clear that the US promotes the idea of a Jewish State which the BDS movement openly opposes a Jewish state in any part of Palestine.​​There are pro-BDS Movement people in this discussion group.  It does not forbid criticism of Israel.  Pro-BDS activists have the right to hold opinions without interference; as long as, it does not infringe on Israeli Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) and:​​◈   Does not restrict Israel's right to protect national security, public order, public health, morals, or other rights and freedoms.​​◈   Does not take the form of advocacy of national, racial, or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
And while I specifically condemn people who expound on the idea that the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip may ignore the International Humanitarian Law (IHL) and commit offenses that are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power (Israel) establishing effective territorial control,→ I realize all too well that the Arab Palestinians have taken the path of hostility, violence, and hatred that forms a consistent pattern of criminal behaviors and barbarism that (unfortunately) sets the societal standard by which the Arab Palestinian society operates.  Any culture which has adopted a policy, wherein "Armed Struggle" is the first option of a people to exercise in the "Right of Self-Determination" simply has not reached a stage (_understanding the __*Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States*_) that the people themselves need to achieve to be self-governing.  The key features in the development of nations in the 21st Century will be the:

◈   The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,​​◈   The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered,​
However, the concept does not include an immediate jump to Armed Struggle as the only way to liberate Palestine.  Civilized people use Armed Struggle ONLY as a means of last resort.  
.




_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: AntiSemetic Activities promoted by BDS
> ※→ P F tinmore, el at,
> 
> *PREFACE*:  This action is not about restricting Free Speech (First Amendment Rights).  It attempts to make the official position clear and to protect US Commercial Activities from  "Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS Movement) targeting Israel, including efforts to target United States companies that are engaged in commercial activities that are legal under United States law, and all efforts to delegitimize the State of Israel..."
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *HR 246 (July 23, 2019)* DOES NOT attempt to delegitimize a peoples certain political speech. It makes it plain that the US is not about to allow anti-Semitic racial ideology to take root → in any effort to isolate Israeli commerce and trade from US markets that is otherwise legal.
> 
> HR 246 is not an effort to delegitimize a certain political speech that opposes a certain political speech that criticizes Israel.  But it does:
> 
> ◈  Make it clear that the US favors a two-state solution, which the BDS movement opposes.​​◈  It encourages the Palestinians to OPEN *negotiations* in favor of the right of the Jewish people in the matter of self-determination.​​◈  Makes it clear that the US promotes the idea of a Jewish State which the BDS movement openly opposes a Jewish state in any part of Palestine.​​There are pro-BDS Movement people in this discussion group.  It does not forbid criticism of Israel.  Pro-BDS activists have the right to hold opinions without interference; as long as, it does not infringe on Israeli Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) and:​​◈   Does not restrict Israel's right to protect national security, public order, public health, morals, or other rights and freedoms.​​◈   Does not take the form of advocacy of national, racial, or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> And while I specifically condemn people who expound on the idea that the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and Gaza Strip may ignore the International Humanitarian Law (IHL) and commit offenses that are solely intended to harm the Occupying Power (Israel) establishing effective territorial control,→ I realize all too well that the Arab Palestinians have taken the path of hostility, violence, and hatred that forms a consistent pattern of criminal behaviors and barbarism that (unfortunately) sets the societal standard by which the Arab Palestinian society operates.  Any culture which has adopted a policy, wherein "Armed Struggle" is the first option of a people to exercise in the "Right of Self-Determination" simply has not reached a stage (_understanding the __*Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States*_) that the people themselves need to achieve to be self-governing.  The key features in the development of nations in the 21st Century will be the:
> 
> ◈   The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,​​◈   The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered,​
> However, the concept does not include an immediate jump to Armed Struggle as the only way to liberate Palestine.  Civilized people use Armed Struggle ONLY as a means of last resort.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_


Holy word salad, Batman. I don't know where to start.


RoccoR said:


> ◈ The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered,


Like the ICC, ICJ, or BDS.



RoccoR said:


> However, the concept does not include an immediate jump to Armed Struggle as the only way to liberate Palestine. Civilized people use Armed Struggle ONLY as a means of last resort.


So, let's put BDS first.

BTW, several anti BDS laws have bit the dust in the courts as unconstitutional.

Krystal and Saagar: Abby Martin WINS Anti-BDS Lawsuit Against Georgia​


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: AntiSemetic Activities promoted by BDS
※→ P F tinmore, el at,



​


P F Tinmore said:


> Holy word salad, Batman. I don't know where to start.


*(COMMENT)*

I think you are misusing this terminology.

◈ There is nothing confusing here.​◈ There is nothing unintelligible here.​◈ There is no random string of words.​
It might be interesting to hear how you apply schizophrenia to me.



P F Tinmore said:


> Like the ICC, ICJ, or BDS.


*(COMMENT)*

I think the issue is a domestic matter (*outside the jurisdiction of the International Criminal Court or the International Court of Justice*), (secure the Blessings of Liberty: Preamble to the US Constitution) when it comes to Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS Movement) interfering with free commerce. 

✪ Article 1, Section 8, *Constitution of the United States*​To regulate Commerce with foreign Nations, and among the several States, and with the Indian Tribes; ​
✪ Article 2(7), *Chapter 1, United Nations Charter*​Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter VII.​


P F Tinmore said:


> So, let's put BDS first.
> BTW, several anti BDS laws have bit the dust in the courts as unconstitutional.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, I've seen that.  I've not seen a law that limits the impact of the BDS Movement relative to commerce.  The commerce clause outlines three separate and distinct powers granted to "Congress."  And HR 246 gives the reasoning for the Congressional Intervention.  And the BDS Movement (_*a foreign lead movement*_) may not alter US Foreign Policy pertaining to restrictions that work to "end international support for Israel's oppression of Palestinians and pressure Israel to comply with international law."  Nor may this foreign lead Movement define what pressures may be brought to bear against the State of Israel as an advertised policy of the United States.

So, pull your head out of your ass and get with the program.  (_*Assuming you are an American.*_)  We are (collectively) the United State of America.  Congress, representing the will of the people, establishes the law of the land.  Not the foreign lead movement which supports armed struggle punishable under the Geneva Convention.

OK, I'm off the soapbox.




_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Not the foreign lead movement which supports armed struggle punishable under the Geneva Convention.


What about the foreign lead movement to violate American's rights?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> when it comes to Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS Movement) interfering with free commerce.


Companies cannot be required to trade with anyone. It is not illegal for any company to not trade with Israel for whatever reason they want.


----------



## Hollie

Where's a BDS'er when you need one?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: AntiSemetic Activities promoted by BDS
※→ P F tinmore, el at,

*PREFACE:*   Again, you are trying to twist the facts and mislead the Discussion Group by make it appear that they support the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS Movement) which is _a foreign lead movement_.



P F Tinmore said:


> What about the foreign lead movement to violate American's rights?


*(COMMENT)*

HR 246 (July 23, 2019) is not a product of a foreign lead entity, whereas the BDS Movement is a product of a foreign lead entity. HR 246 DOES NOT attempt to delegitimize a peoples certain political speech, but rather protect US commerce and allow US Commercial entities to make decisions on their own without a penalty that BDS would employ; by banning business with illegal Israeli settlements, ending military trade and free-trade agreements.




​There is no such thing as "apartheid" in Israel.  There is no obligation for a company to aid or assist in  a fantacy obligation. 
NOTE: 
"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination *by one racial group over any other racial group* or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;


P F Tinmore said:


> Companies cannot be required to trade with anyone. It is not illegal for any company to not trade with Israel for whatever reason they want.


*(COMMENT)*

And HR 246 does not make that a requirement.  HR 246:

◈ Reenforces the " long-standing policy of the United States that a peaceful resolution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict should come through direct negotiations between the Government of Israel and the Palestinian Authority."​​◈ Opposes the Global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Movement (BDS Movement) targeting Israel is a campaign that does not favor a two-state solution and that seeks to exclude the State of Israel and the Israeli people from the economic, cultural, and academic life of the rest of the world.​​◈ Opposes the position held by the BDS Movement that undermines the possibility for a negotiated solution to the Israeli-Palestinian.​​◈ HR 246 is in opposition to BDS policy that oppose a Jewish state in any part of Palestine.​​◈ HR 246 openly opposes the BDS Movement political position that it does not recognize the right of the Jewish people to national self-determination.​
HR 246 does not restrict the rights of Americans in any regard as you imply. 

◈ HR 246 promotes American democracy for citizens to petition the United States Government in favor of or against United States foreign policy.​​◈ HR 246 protects the rights of United States citizens to articulate political views, including with respect to the policies of the United States or foreign governments.​
The mere fact that a _foreign lead movement_ is trying to convince the American Public otherwise should tell you something.




_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: AntiSemetic Activities promoted by BDS
> ※→ P F tinmore, el at,
> 
> *PREFACE:*   Again, you are trying to twist the facts and mislead the Discussion Group by make it appear that they support the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Movement (BDS Movement) which is _a foreign lead movement_.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> HR 246 (July 23, 2019) is not a product of a foreign lead entity, whereas the BDS Movement is a product of a foreign lead entity. HR 246 DOES NOT attempt to delegitimize a peoples certain political speech, but rather protect US commerce and allow US Commercial entities to make decisions on their own without a penalty that BDS would employ; by banning business with illegal Israeli settlements, ending military trade and free-trade agreements.
> 
> View attachment 587306​There is no such thing as "apartheid" in Israel.  There is no obligation for a company to aid or assist in  a fantacy obligation.
> NOTE:
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination *by one racial group over any other racial group* or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> And HR 246 does not make that a requirement.  HR 246:
> 
> ◈ Reenforces the " long-standing policy of the United States that a peaceful resolution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict should come through direct negotiations between the Government of Israel and the Palestinian Authority."​​◈ Opposes the Global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Movement (BDS Movement) targeting Israel is a campaign that does not favor a two-state solution and that seeks to exclude the State of Israel and the Israeli people from the economic, cultural, and academic life of the rest of the world.​​◈ Opposes the position held by the BDS Movement that undermines the possibility for a negotiated solution to the Israeli-Palestinian.​​◈ HR 246 is in opposition to BDS policy that oppose a Jewish state in any part of Palestine.​​◈ HR 246 openly opposes the BDS Movement political position that it does not recognize the right of the Jewish people to national self-determination.​
> HR 246 does not restrict the rights of Americans in any regard as you imply.
> 
> ◈ HR 246 promotes American democracy for citizens to petition the United States Government in favor of or against United States foreign policy.​​◈ HR 246 protects the rights of United States citizens to articulate political views, including with respect to the policies of the United States or foreign governments.​
> The mere fact that a _foreign lead movement_ is trying to convince the American Public otherwise should tell you something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_


What does Abby Martin say @5:00?


You are wrong.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Abby Martin Sues Georgia Over Israel Loyalty Oath Law [Full Press Conference & Interviews]​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

When a group of twenty-five or so performers and artists withdrew from the Sydney Festival because of the Israel embassy’s sponsorship of one of the performances, Indigenous Australian and former politician Warren Mundine AO was quick to respond. 

Mundine addressed the accusations of apartheid, settler colonialism and genocide with a few pithy tweets, pointing out that Israel is in fact a democratic nation, where free and fair elections are held, where Israeli Arabs, Christians, Muslims and Jews sit as equals under the rule of law.

Indigenous Australian, Munganbana Norman Miller and Barbara Miller of the ‘Indigenous Friends of Israel’ also issued a press release refuting the settler colonial lie, asserting that Jews are the indigenous people of the land and recounting the 4,000 year history of Jewish connection to the land of Israel. 



> _Israel is not a racist, apartheid state. Arab citizens living in Israel have the right to vote and there are Arab MKs i.e., members of the parliament or Knesset. Why is it that the only democracy in the Middle East is so maligned? The answer is antisemitism._


It seems that the Israeli embassy’s sponsorship of the Sydney Dance Company, whose choreographer is Israeli, was enough to threaten the “cultural safety” of Palestinian participants in the festival, according to ‘The Belvoir Street Theatre’.

An open letter signed by "artists against apartheid" stated,



> _We will not perform in or attend a Festival where the Israeli regime rainbow-coloured logo is used to artwash the violence, ethnic cleansing, and crimes inflicted upon the Palestinian people._


The idea that art and culture might function as a bridge to co-existence and cooperation evidently didn’t occur to these artists. Instead they chose to interpret Israeli participation as ‘art-washing’ - using art for political purposes. Apparently the irony and hypocrisy of their statement was lost on them. 

While it is unlikely that the boycotters’ actions will achieve much in real terms, they did attract the praise of the terrorist regime, Hamas, who stated, 


(full article online)









						Indigenous Australians oppose Sydney boycotters — Indigenous Coalition For Israel
					

Those who have boycotted the Sydney Festival have been misled and have aligned themselves with a murderous terrorist organization. And this is at a time when, through the Abraham Accords, there is increasing cultural and artistic exchange between Israel and Arab nations to promote peace and better u




					www.indigenouscoalition.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The State Department didn't deny Israeli natural gas will go to Lebanon
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The minister for art in the state of Hesse, where Kassel is located, expressed hope that the dispute would be quickly resolved by Documenta’s board. “I am confident that we will arrive at a good decision,” Angela Dorn told the DPA news agency on Monday.

Members of the Bundestag also voiced concern that the Documenta festival’s reputation would be tainted through an association with antisemitic ideas and groups.

“People who propagate the end of Israel must not be given a stage at the Documenta,” Frank Müller-Rosentritt — a member of the Bundestag’s foreign affairs committee from the liberal FDP Party — told the Bild news outlet.

“It cannot be that the Khalil Sakakini Cultural Center, which is named after a Hitler sympathizer and which supports BDS, is taking part in Germany’s largest art exhibition,” he continued. “Culture must contribute to understanding and not to hatred of Jews and Israel.”

(full article online)









						Top German Art Show Embroiled in Antisemitism Row Over Participation of Pro-BDS Organizations
					

Display boards in the German city of Kassel advertising tickets for the 15th Documenta art festival in 2022. Photo: Reuters/DPA …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Royal Swedish Navy to Receive Elbit’s Combat Management Systems in Three-Year Period
					

The logo of the Israeli defense electronics firm Elbit Systems is seen at its offices, in Haifa, Israel, Feb. 26, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Barghouti stated explicitly that Arab culture is diverse and includes Imazighen, Kurds, Armenians, Jews and others. “Jewish culture is part of Arab culture,” he claims, but he seems to have forgotten that it includes those groups because Arabs colonized them, and in many cases brutally oppressed them, erasing their history, language and culture. Barghouti speaks with the language of a colonizer while decrying colonialism and accusing others of doing what he does.

If that’s not enough, he also claims that BDS embraces, and encourages Jewish and other minority cultures within Arab identity. However, history tells a different story. It was made abundantly clear to the Jews of Yemen, Iraq, Syria, Egypt, Lebanon, Algeria, Tunisia and other Arab states where Jews are not welcome in their countries. Yet now, when Jews have the right to self-determination, they have a problem with that and want to rewrite history.
-------
In Syria, Jews were subject to curfews and house arrests, banned from owning businesses, banned from working in certain professions or for the government, forbidden from attending school with Muslims, and eventually had their businesses, homes and bank accounts stolen by the state. As well, they were held hostage and forbidden from leaving. These are but a few examples of the Arab culture that Jews in Arab countries have experienced. Barghouti is no fool. He is well aware of how Jews were persecuted, but being honest doesn’t advance his end goal: destroying the State of Israel.

Imazighen, Kurds, Armenians, Jews and other indigenous minorities in the Middle East are not Arabs. The blatant lies of Barghouti and BDS are just another attempt at gaslighting Jews and all minorities in the Middle East who have suffered under Arab colonialism for hundreds of years. There’s nothing progressive about erasing indigenous identity and any person of conscience, progressive or not, should not fall for the deceit of BDS.

(full article online)









						BDS is a colonialist movement - opinion
					

BDS self-identifies as a progressive human rights cause, but its goal is to destroy the State of Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Mindful

Following the backlash against fellow Harry Potter actress Emma Watson for allowing a group to post an anti-Israel meme on her Instagram account, Miriam Margolyeshas spoken out. And by spoken out, I mean utterly disgraced herself.

It all went down in this interview with Middle East Eye.

Note how Margolyes paints all Israelis with the same brush when she snarls “And you can only expect the Israelis to respond in the way they did.” How so? Isn’t she aware of the truism “two Jews three opinions”? Israeli society is very polarized on all kinds of issues, including the expression of solidarity with palestinian Arabs. Has she not read Ha’aretz laterly? By painting us as monolithic, Margolyes is betraying her bigotry against us.

The same goes for her statement “Indeed, any criticism of Israel is regarded as being antisemitic.” This is actually a favorite retort of haters when confronted with _actual_ antisemitism. No, we do not regard any criticism of Israel as antisemitic, and to suggest so is offensive. Take the responses to the Emma Watson fiasco for instance. Danny Danon did call Watson antisemitic, and he got roundly criticized for it by his fellow Israelis and Jews – including by yours truly.

But perhaps the biggest doozy of them all is when Margolyes blurts out that she does not think Israel should have ever been brought into existence. This is not about the so-called 1967 occupation, this is about Israel’s _very existence. _

So she can “as a Jew” us all she likes. Her comments betray the fact she thinks very lowly of Jews in Israel and denies us the right to self-determination.

She did get one thing right, though.













						Israel-Hating Actress Miriam Margolyes' Bigotry Shines Through
					

Following the backlash against actress Emma Watson, Miriam Margolyes has spoken out. And by spoken out, I mean utterly disgraced herself.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Melissa Landa had been a popular teacher at the University of Maryland, College Park for ten years when it was decided that her contract would not be renewed. The reason? Landa had become too _Jewish_, too in-their-face about her Zionism and the immorality of BDS. She had organized her former classmates to fight against campus antisemitism and in particular against Professor Joy Karega, an antisemitic professor at her alma mater.

Landa’s brand of activism, in short, had U of Maryland administrators in a conjoined state of nightly bruxism. This just wasn’t the _right kind_ of activism. It wasn’t Black Lives Matter popular or Free, Free Palestine popular. They needed to find a pretext to SHUT HER DOWN.

Then Landa traveled to Israel for Passover—just long enough that U of Maryland administrators could say she was forsaking her duties as a teacher—even though she’d received prior permission, and had arranged to fulfill her teaching obligations during the time she would be away. (Y’all have heard of Zoom, right?) That’s when the U of Maryland administrators rubbed their hands together and uttered the silent collective equivalent of “Nyuh uh uh,” and failed to renew Landa’s contract.

In other words, Melissa Landa was fired. A popular, award-winning teacher cut from the faculty and from her livelihood for the crime of teaching while Jewish. Landa took the obvious next step and sued the university for discrimination—because that’s what it was: they didn’t like that Landa was being so, well JEWISH.

Did the University of Maryland realize that Landa wasn’t going to “go silent into the night?” If not, they aren’t as smart as you’d think, considering they represent an institution of learning. Landa is good at agitating for change. She is pretty much the reason Joy Karega got cut from Oberlin. So, not smart U of Maryland, College Park. Not smart at all.


_Facebook post by Joy Karega depicts PM Netanyahu as an ISIS fighter. Thanks in large part to Melissa Landa, Karega was fired from her position at Oberlin._
As for the rest of us, this story of modern antisemitism should come as a shock to every American. A popular professor fired for being a Zionist? For visiting Israel and displaying the Israeli flag? It’s unconscionable that this is what it has come to for Jews in America and in academia.

Landa, it is clear, has long been fighting for the basic religious rights of her people. It looks like it may be time for us to fight for hers. Here is what you need to know:

Varda Epstein: Can you tell us a bit about your background and family? Where did you grow up, and what is your Jewish background and experience?

Melissa Landa: I was born in Apartheid South Africa. My grandparents had fled the pogroms of Lithuania and had come to South Africa around the time of the First World War. I grew up in a traditional Jewish home with a strong Zionist ideology. My parents were also anti-Apartheid activists.

I first experienced antisemitism after immigrating the United States and living in an area where there were few Jews. I attended Oberlin College, where I ate in the Kosher Co-opand lived in Hebrew House. At that time, Judaism and Zionism flourished on the Oberlin campus.

My husband is Israeli. He is the 13th generation in his family who was born in the land of Israel. I have been to Israel 18 times and look forward to going again soon.

Varda Epstein: How long had you been teaching at U of Maryland, College Park prior to what was, effectively, your dismissal? When did things go wrong?

Melissa Landa: I joined the faculty in 2007, four years after completing my PhD in the same College of Education. I was dismissed 10 years later, in 2017. Things began to deteriorate at the very beginning of 2016.

(full article online)









						Melissa Landa: Fired for the Crime of Teaching While Jewish
					

Melissa Landa, an award-winning, popular teacher, was fired by U of Maryland for being too Jewish.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: antisemitism
⁜→ Sixties Fan, et al,


Sixties Fan said:


> Varda Epstein: How long had you been teaching at U of Maryland, College Park prior to what was, effectively, your dismissal? When did things go wrong?
> 
> Melissa Landa: I joined the faculty in 2007, four years after completing my PhD in the same College of Education. I was dismissed 10 years later, in 2017. Things began to deteriorate at the very beginning of 2016.


*(COMMENT)*

I do NOT know any particulars.  But I am familiar with the UM @ College Park.  In my very long trek to my doctorate, I found that nearly every Army Camp, Post, Fort, and station provides UM courses through the Education Center.  But College Park is just too damn close to the Inner Beltway Hippocrates not to become contaminated by partisan politics.   So Dr Landa's has the ring of truth in it. 

 I lived and worked in Arlington for a couple of years, and often traveled deeper into the snake pit.  And while I am generally neutral (_moderate if you please_) on the issues → when I retired, I felt like I had to take a shower and decontaminate myself. 





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A year and a half after the Abraham Accords normalized ties between the United Arab Emirates and the Jewish state, an Israeli education watchdog found that K-12 textbooks in the Emirates embrace the treaty and generally shun anti-Israel and antisemitic material.

Released Thursday by the Israel-based IMPACT-se, the report — “When Peace Goes to School: The Emirati Curriculum” — found that the textbooks promote tolerance of and positive engagement with Jews and Christians based on principles based in Islamic theology.

“It is by far most tolerant and peaceful Arab or Muslim majority country curriculum that the institute had reviewed, in over a quarter of a century of research,” the group’s CEO, Marcus Sheff, told The Algemeiner.

In one example, grade 12 Emirati students are taught that the Prophet Muhammad visited a sick Jewish child, and in another, that Omar bin Al-Khattab, the second Rashidun caliph, ruled in a favor of a Jew in a civil case.

“Textbooks offer a realistic approach to peace and security, teach patriotism, anti-radicalism, commitment to defending the homeland, and cooperating with allies; peacemaking is by the priority,” said the report. “The large Islamic education program emphasizes tolerance, coexistence, and friendly relations with all non-Muslims and ethnicities.”

(full article online)









						UAE Textbooks Temper Anti-Israel Material, Champion ‘Peace and Tolerance’
					

A comparison of the 2019 and 2021 versions of a UAE Grade 11 social studies textbook. Photo: IMPACT-se / screenshot …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ HR 246 is in opposition to BDS policy that oppose a Jewish state in any part of Palestine.


Would we oppose a Jewish state in any part if the US?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Would we oppose a Jewish state in any part if the US?


A rather silly attempt at analogy.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: antisemitism
⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,

You need to get it together → really*!*



P F Tinmore said:


> Would we oppose a Jewish state in any part if the US?


*(COMMENT)*

The United States has more than 300 individual sovereign nations known as *Indian Reservations*.  I think they are all west of the Mississippi River.

The mere fact that you ask that question demonstrates just how narcissistic Arab Palestinians can be.

When I was stationed in California, I visited one Sovereign Indian Cemetery that was twice the size (over 15 million acres) of the former territory subject to the Mandate.  Try to understand the magnitude of the Palestinian problem.  The Jewish Autonomous Oblast in the Russian Federation is
more than 6 times larger than the West Bank.

Outside the rarified gaseous environment of the Hostile Arab Palestinians, (_who have the absurd idea that their problem is unique_) are other nations of the world that have dealt with much larger issues.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: antisemitism
> ⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,
> 
> You need to get it together → really*!*
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The United States has more than 300 individual sovereign nations known as *Indian Reservations*.  I think they are all west of the Mississippi River.
> 
> The mere fact that you ask that question demonstrates just how narcissistic Arab Palestinians can be.
> 
> When I was stationed in California, I visited one Sovereign Indian Cemetery that was twice the size (over 15 million acres) of the former territory subject to the Mandate.  Try to understand the magnitude of the Palestinian problem.  The Jewish Autonomous Oblast in the Russian Federation is
> more than 6 times larger than the West Bank.
> 
> Outside the rarified gaseous environment of the Hostile Arab Palestinians, (_who have the absurd idea that their problem is unique_) are other nations of the world that have dealt with much larger issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


WOW, did you miss the point!


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: antisemitism
⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,

Tell what point I missed.






P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, did you miss the point!


*(QUESTION)*

What was the point?

*(WHAT WAS THE INTENTION)*

Is the point strictly about Jewish Autonomy?  This would make the commentary objection about religion...  (Is it about Religion?)  Amerrica plays host to over a 150 million religions.  Judaism is but just a single religion in a nation holds religious tolerance as a premium benefit - an aspect of American society.  Synagogues number in a few thousand (more than 3K but less than 4K).

I thought it was a question of providing self-determination for a minority or indigenous people.

I find it distasteful that you shield your point and then critique the response.

You asked if America would respond to the Jewish need?  Probably NOT.  But did America, in a very similar situation, respond with the American Indian? 

Israel with ≈ 9.31 million people is surrounded by an Arab Nation adjacent to every border having a combined population of ≈ 136 million people.  Israel makes up ≈ 7% of the adjacent Arab population in the Levant.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: antisemitism
> ⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,
> 
> Tell what point I missed.
> 
> View attachment 590773
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What was the point?
> 
> *(WHAT WAS THE INTENTION)*
> 
> Is the point strictly about Jewish Autonomy?  This would make the commentary objection about religion...  (Is it about Religion?)  Amerrica plays host to over a 150 million religions.  Judaism is but just a single religion in a nation holds religious tolerance as a premium benefit - an aspect of American society.  Synagogues number in a few thousand (more than 3K but less than 4K).
> 
> I thought it was a question of providing self-determination for a minority or indigenous people.
> 
> I find it distasteful that you shield your point and then critique the response.
> 
> You asked if America would respond to the Jewish need?  Probably NOT.  But did America, in a very similar situation, respond with the American Indian?
> 
> Israel with ≈ 9.31 million people is surrounded by an Arab Nation adjacent to every border having a combined population of ≈ 136 million people.  Israel makes up ≈ 7% of the adjacent Arab population in the Levant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


I was thinking more like if Israel took over Texas. The people would lose their birth certificates, drivers licenses, and passports. Their property stolen and the banks robbed. Then they would be marched to the border. And Israel had the military to hold that territory.

No problem, there are 49 other states to live in.

How would the Texans react?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: antisemitism
⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> I was thinking more like if Israel took over Texas. The people would lose their birth certificates, drivers licenses, and passports. Their property stolen and the banks robbed. Then they would be marched to the border. And Israel had the military to hold that territory.


*(COMMENT)*

That is not at all how it works _(not even close_).

Generally speaking, when the sovereignty of a territory changes the people change with the new sovereignty unless they otherwise object.  the new sovereignty will continue to accord to stateless persons the rights and benefits to which they were already entitled, in the absence of reciprocity, at the date of entry into force of this Convention for that State.



P F Tinmore said:


> No problem, there are 49 other states to live in.
> 
> How would the Texans react?


*(REFERENCES)*

✪  The *Convention Relating to the Status of Stateless Persons* (1954)​​✪  The *Convention Relating to the Status of Refugees* (1950)​
The only people who might have problems are those that committed a crime against peace, a war crime, or a crime against humanity, as defined in the international instruments drawn up to make provisions in respect of such crimes;



P F Tinmore said:


> No problem, there are 49 other states to live in.
> 
> How would the Texans react?


*(COMMENT)*

What do you think happened to the habitual resident of Alaska when they changed from Russian when Alaska became a state.  Alaska formally uses the term Alaskan Indian (Alaskan Native People)(there are a half dozen plus Indian tribes) in reference to all indigenous groups.  They are recognized as Russian Americans; without prejudice to how they see themselves.  My understanding is that as recent as 2016, the Alaskan Native People voted to restore the original Indian name to the furthest settlement (or Town) to:  Utqiagvik. 

Funny you should mention Texas (_formerly the Republic of Texas_).  The Republic of Texas seceded from the Mexican Federal Government and became a sovereign state of its own in 1836.  And through some fancy political dancing, was annexed into the US in 1945 and immediately became a state (the 28th star).  Texans became American Citizens.  But on the other side of the coin, Texas was considered a rogue Mexican territory by the government in Mexico City.

There are all kinds of sovereignty issues around the world.  Each of those stories on developed independence and self-determination would be good ground to inspire a novel or movie.  Many of these stories of struggle and independence were happening in the same timeframe.  The quasi-autonomous Kurdish Region of Iraq is another story, not to be confused with the Kurdish separatist movement in southern Turkey. 





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Generally speaking, when the sovereignty of a territory changes the people change with the new sovereignty


Indeed, the rule of nationality and state succession. I have posted this before. This was in the Treaty of Lausanne, the Palistine Citizenship order and Resolution 181 that Israel referenced in its declaration of Independence. Resolution 181 states that *all Palestinians who normally live in the territory that becomes the Jewish state shall become citizens of the Jewish state.*

IOW, Palestine refugees, by international law, are citizens of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, the rule of nationality and state succession. I have posted this before. This was in the Treaty of Lausanne, the Palistine Citizenship order and Resolution 181 that Israel referenced in its declaration of Independence. Resolution 181 states that *all Palestinians who normally live in the territory that becomes the Jewish state shall become citizens of the Jewish state.*
> 
> IOW, Palestine refugees, by international law, are citizens of Israel.


Indeed. 181 was never implemented. Indeed, 181 was non-binding. 

Otherwise, selectively parsing "quotes" is dishonest.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> IOW, Palestine refugees, by international law, are citizens of Israel.



How many are left who fled in 1948-1949?
A couple of thousand?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How many are left who fled in 1948-1949?
> A couple of thousand?


Doesn't matter. Children are born with the citizenship of their parents.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Indeed. 181 was never implemented. Indeed, 181 was non-binding.
> 
> Otherwise, selectively parsing "quotes" is dishonest.


I know but it did reference international law.

1.   * Citizenship.  Palestinian citizens residing in Palestine *outside the City of Jerusalem, as well as Arabs and Jews who, not holding Palestinian citizenship, reside in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem *shall, upon the recognition of independence, become citizens of the State in which they are resident and enjoy full civil and political rights.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Doesn't matter. Children are born with the citizenship of their parents.



Their parents refused Israeli citizenship. Why don't their fellow terrorist...err...Muslims keep them?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: *****
⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,

*PREFACE*:  I am not an attorney and I am not practicing law or giving legal advice.

Your interpretation of the propaganda shaving does not eliminate all the exceptions to your Posting #9350 immediately above.  The biggest of which is a criminal past.  This exception is also noted in the Convention on Political and Civil Rights.



P F Tinmore said:


> IOW, Palestine refugees, by international law, are citizens of Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

This would be wrong.  In order to be Israeli, you would have had to be inside the borders (boots on the ground) that defined Israel in 1948.

*(On the matter of State Succession)*

This has to do with the status quote on the "acquired (or vested) rights" of the people on the change in sovereignty.
If you owned a house before the change, you own the house after the change.  You have a vested interest or ownership.

Par of this concept is induced by the obligation to respect preexisting international frontiers, demarcations, or other adopted measures related to the succession.  The "Customary Understanding" or sometimes in the formula behind _uti possidetis_.
​I would like to call your attention to the optimum phrase:

"unless otherwise provided for by treaty; if such a treaty does not include conditions regarding the possession of property and territory taken during the war, then the principle of uti possidetis will prevail."​
Now I understand that there is an inverse theory that also has an impact on the situation:  The Negative Succession Theory (of the late 1800s).  And this has an impact when considering territorial abandonment.

And then, the curious thing about the succession of states revolves around the extent to which the rights and duties of the predecessor devolve on the successor - and that is both uncertain and very controversial.
(*SOURCE: I Oppenheim 208 and 209*)
(*SOURCE*:  *Vienna Convention on Succession of States in Respect of Treaties *of 23 August 1978)

Now I consider the territory formerly under the Mandate to have been a “newly independent State” → and • means a successor State the territory of which immediately before the date of the succession of States was a dependent territory for the international relations of which the predecessor State was responsible. This complicates the interpretation you are making to be much more difficult.  And it is a level of difficulty that I do not think you appreciate (fully).

The next level of "refugee status is that I do not think there are very many Arab Palestinian refugees.  Why ?  Because the vast majority of the Arab Palestinians who claim to be refugees are not refugees.

The first group of claimants we should filter out are:

(a)  He has committed a crime against peace, a war crime, or a crime against humanity, as defined in the international instruments drawn up to make provision in respect of such crimes;
(b)  He has committed a serious non-political crime outside the country of refuge prior to his admission to that country as a refugee;
(c)  He has been guilty of acts contrary to the purposes and principles of the United Nations.
We can also filter out all those Arab Palestinians that we once Jordanian citizens and lost their citizenship when Jordan cut all ties to obligations west of the Jordan River (31 July 1988).  They may be refugees, but they are not refugees from Israel, but rather refugees from Jordan.  Similarly, the All Palestinian Government. (APG) that operated in the Gaza Strip under the protection of others.  The APG, while totally ineffective as a national government, existed at least from 1922 until at least 1959.

Finally, Mahmoud Abbas declared himself as President of the State of Palestine (SoP).  There is a debate as to whether the Palestine Liberation Organization, when it declared Independence, met the criteria of a government.  And again, there is a question as to whether or not the achievement of Observer State status (A/RES/67/19 • 4 December 2012) was enough to achieve (though self-determination) statehood.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> This would be wrong. In order to be Israeli, you would have had to be inside the borders (boots on the ground) that defined Israel in 1948.


Israel changed the law to suit itself. That is not how international law works.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: *****
⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Doesn't matter. Children are born with the citizenship of their parents.


*(COMMENT)*

I think you should fact-check this.  This is NOT found in the Convention on Civil and Political Rights.  Citizenship is a matter of domestic law.  Each sovereign nation decides what criteria they will accept.

To be an Israeli Citizen, you MUST meet the criteria and be accepted by the domestic authority.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> If you owned a house before the change, you own the house after the change. You have a vested interest or ownership.


Irrelevant. A farmer in Iowa, a renter in New York, or a homeless person in LA have the same right to their country.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> I know but it did reference international law.
> 
> 1.   * Citizenship.  Palestinian citizens residing in Palestine *outside the City of Jerusalem, as well as Arabs and Jews who, not holding Palestinian citizenship, reside in Palestine outside the City of Jerusalem *shall, upon the recognition of independence, become citizens of the State in which they are resident and enjoy full civil and political rights.*



You like to invent terms such as "pally citizens" believing it gives credence to your silly claim that the Treaty of Lausanne invented a ''country of Pal'istan''.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I think you should fact-check this. This is NOT found in the Convention on Civil and Political Rights. Citizenship is a matter of domestic law. Each sovereign nation decides what criteria they will accept.


Only if Israel wants to piss on international law. They can choose citizenship for immigrants but not natural born citizens.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Irrelevant. A farmer in Iowa, a renter in New York, or a homeless person in LA have the same right to their country.


That's because they live in a country. 

Back to your silly claim that the Treaty of Lausanne invented the ''country of Pal'istan''. 

That's what, a decade of the same phony claim?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Only if Israel wants to piss on international law. They can choose citizenship for immigrants but not natural born citizens.


Islamic terrorists are not the best examples to use in your lecturing on international law.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You like to invent terms such as "pally citizens" believing it gives credence to your silly claim that the Treaty of Lausanne invented a ''country of Pal'istan''.


You have to remember that Palestine, according to the LoN and several courts, was created as a state in 1924. Palestinians got Palestinian citizenship by domestic law in1925.

No foreign power has the authority to change that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You have to remember that Palestine, according to the LoN and several courts, was created as a state in 1924. Palestinians got Palestinian citizenship by domestic law in1925.
> 
> No foreign power has the authority to change that.


I don't remember the Treaty of Lausanne or ''several courts'' inventing any ''country of Pal'istan''.

A decade of the same nonsense claim.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> I don't remember the Treaty of Lausanne or ''several courts'' inventing any ''country of Pal'istan''.
> 
> A decade of the same nonsense claim.


Decisions of international and national tribunals​
The U.S. State Department *Digest of International Law* says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne  provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans.* A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. *In its _Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions_, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that* Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities.* The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to *the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.**[25]*









						State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




What do you have that says that Palestine is not a state?

Links?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Decisions of international and national tribunals​
> The U.S. State Department *Digest of International Law* says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne  provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans.* A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. *In its _Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions_, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that* Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities.* The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to *the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.**[25]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have that says that Palestine is not a state?
> 
> Links?


What newly created states?

Something on youtube perhaps?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What newly created states?
> 
> Something on youtube perhaps?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


I can see you're angry and emotive. I'm still curious how the treaty of Lausanne invented your claimed ''country of Pal'istan'' when no such action is ever asserted in that Treaty.

 Your name-calling does nothing to support your nonsense claims.

Nothing yet on those ''new states'' you claim were invented? 

Can you name those ''new states''?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> I can see you're angry and emotive. I'm still curious how the treaty of Lausanne invented your claimed ''country of Pal'istan'' when no such action is ever asserted in that Treaty.
> 
> Your name-calling does nothing to support your nonsense claims.
> 
> Nothing yet on those ''new states'' you claim were invented?
> 
> Can you name those ''new states''?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: *****
⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,

The League of Nations (LoN) did not create any countries.  Not a single one.  And the Treaty of Lausanne did not create any countries.

You are so confused.  The LoN is a collection of foreign powers.  All this time, I just do not know how you could get this wrong.  From the time of the San Remo conference until 15 May 1948, "Palestine" meant the legal entity the British used as a framework for the Administration of the territory.  It was not self-governing.



P F Tinmore said:


> You have to remember that Palestine, according to the LoN and several courts, was created as a state in 1924. Palestinians got Palestinian citizenship by domestic law in1925.
> 
> No foreign power has the authority to change that.


*(REFERENCE)*

The very first paragraph in the Citizenship Law:

AT THE COURT AT BUCKINGHAM PALACE, The 24 day of July, 1925.
Present
THE KING’S MOST EXCELLENT MAJESTY.​
WHEREAS by treaty, *capitulation*, grant, usage, *sufferance* and other lawful means *His Majesty has power and jurisdiction within Palestine*.



P F Tinmore said:


> Only if Israel wants to piss on international law. They can choose citizenship for immigrants but not natural born citizens.


*(COMMENT)*

You change something in the conversation/discussion.  We were not talking about native-born Israelis.   We were, in essence, talking about those demanding the "Right of Return."  We may have talked about a number of questions.  But we were not debating the nationality or citizenship of some who had their feet inside the borders of Israel, at the time Israel was created (mid-night 14/15 May 1948) through self-determination.

We were essentially talking about those Arab Palestinians who "demand" a "Right of Return" and argue that they have that RoR by virtue of their birth anywhere in the territory, formerly under the Mandate for Palestine.  Some actually claim that the State of Israel was created illegally and thus does not exist.  Well, they can argue that all day long, every day, and it will not promote any progress.  That ship has sailed on that argument.

If we are talking about the landscape of today and the permission to enter the State of Israel.  That is (entirely) a domestic question and the Israelis set the condition, criteria, and standards for entry.  The Israeli can change those requirements tomorrow and it would be legal.  But international law does not apply to domestic issues.  Secondly, the 1925 Citizenship Order becomes a historical document once the Mandate was terminated.  The nine *Core International Human Rights Instruments* and their monitoring bodies form the basic framework.  Yes there are  Conventions relating to Stateless, Refugees, and those within the Geneva Conventions.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> and argue that they have that RoR by virtue of their birth anywhere in the territory, formerly under the Mandate for Palestine.


There is the false premise that you use to base your conclusion. The Mandate had no sovereignty, territory, or borders. It was a trustee working in the behalf of. and in the best interest of. the people. 

The existence of Palestine did not depend on the existence of the Mandate.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: *****
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

This is a continuation of a *discussion from 21 OCT 2021*.



P F Tinmore said:


> There is the false premise that you use to base your conclusion. The Mandate had no sovereignty, territory, or borders. It was a trustee working in the behalf of. and in the best interest of. the people.
> 
> The existence of Palestine did not depend on the existence of the Mandate.


*(COMMENT)*

No.  That is not a premise at all.  I never argued that the Mandate had territory.   BUT!  I use the exact same language as the League of Nations (LoN) and Allied Powers used.  I think you are having a reading, interpretation, and comprehension problem.



*(COMMENT)*

The existence of "Palestine" was ever at issue.  And the existence of "Palestine" was not part of the discussion in the recent exchange of views.  However, it appears that you might misunderstand what "Palestine" means relative to the evolution of the term through the 20th Century and early 21st Century.  

More than two-Millenium ago, "Palestine" was approximated something like this.



≈1918 to 1920:  Tactically the term Palestine was a territory included in the Occupied Enemy Territory:


​
Immediately prior to the end of the Great War ≈ Prior to 1920:  Palestine was an indeterminate territory in the Levant that extended into:





​1920 to 1948 "Palestine" was a legal entity but it is not a sovereign state, and considered a territory administered under mandate by United Kingdom, which was entirely responsible both for its internal administration and for its foreign affairs.




​After the 15th May 1948, "Palestine" continued to be a legal entity but not a sovereign state because it was not immediately self-governing.  This was an outcome of their own choice.  

For various reasons, the lines of control and administration shifted to and fro.  but what was clear up to early December 2012 was stated best by the Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs in a Memorandum.



​This is a thumbnail or a thumbnail or a thumbnail view of the timeline.  But as you can plainly see, prior to 1998 the name "Palestine Liberation Organization" (PLO) was used, and it was only then that "Palestine" replaced the usage of PLO.

All this has been discussed extensively several times before now. 

OK, I am off-the soap box now.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


As it always happens, you fail to identify where there is any action within the Treaty of Lausanne inventing your imagined ''country of Pal'istan''. 

You fail to identify any ''new states'' invented by that Treaty. 

There is the false premise that you use to base your conclusion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: *****
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a continuation of a *discussion from 21 OCT 2021*.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No.  That is not a premise at all.  I never argued that the Mandate had territory.   BUT!  I use the exact same language as the League of Nations (LoN) and Allied Powers used.  I think you are having a reading, interpretation, and comprehension problem.
> View attachment 591304
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The existence of "Palestine" was ever at issue.  And the existence of "Palestine" was not part of the discussion in the recent exchange of views.  However, it appears that you might misunderstand what "Palestine" means relative to the evolution of the term through the 20th Century and early 21st Century.
> 
> More than two-Millenium ago, "Palestine" was approximated something like this.
> View attachment 591314
> ≈1918 to 1920:  Tactically the term Palestine was a territory included in the Occupied Enemy Territory:
> ​View attachment 591321​​
> Immediately prior to the end of the Great War ≈ Prior to 1920:  Palestine was an indeterminate territory in the Levant that extended into:
> ​​View attachment 591326​​​1920 to 1948 "Palestine" was a legal entity but it is not a sovereign state, and considered a territory administered under mandate by United Kingdom, which was entirely responsible both for its internal administration and for its foreign affairs.
> ​View attachment 591332​​​After the 15th May 1948, "Palestine" continued to be a legal entity but not a sovereign state because it was not immediately self-governing.  This was an outcome of their own choice.
> 
> For various reasons, the lines of control and administration shifted to and fro.  but what was clear up to early December 2012 was stated best by the Under-Secretary-General for Legal Affairs in a Memorandum.
> ​View attachment 591336​​This is a thumbnail or a thumbnail or a thumbnail view of the timeline.  But as you can plainly see, prior to 1998 the name "Palestine Liberation Organization" (PLO) was used, and it was only then that "Palestine" replaced the usage of PLO.
> 
> All this has been discussed extensively several times before now.
> 
> OK, I am off-the soap box now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Palestine is always discussed in foreign political terms. Nobody wants to discuss legal terms. People talk about the West Bank and Gaza, Why? Palestine's international borders have not changed since 1924. When the Palestinians teach that fact they get blamed for wanting to destroy Israel. "From the river to the sea" brings out a flurry of antisemite cards. Where is Israel? It is defined by not borders armistice lines inside Palestine's borders. Why does nobody mention that?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is always discussed in foreign political terms. Nobody wants to discuss legal terms. People talk about the West Bank and Gaza, Why? Palestine's international borders have not changed since 1924. When the Palestinians teach that fact they get blamed for wanting to destroy Israel. "From the river to the sea" brings out a flurry of antisemite cards. Where is Israel? It is defined by not borders armistice lines inside Palestine's borders. Why does nobody mention that?


1924. That's when the ''country of Pal'istan'' was invented, right?

Can you show us where in the Treaty of Lausanne there is any reference to invention of your Magical Kingdom of ''Pal'istan'?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate had no sovereignty, territory, or borders.



Israel does.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is always discussed in foreign political terms.



More often, Palestine is discussed in Islamic terrorist terms.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> More often, Palestine is discussed in Islamic terrorist terms.


That *is *a foreign political term.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> That *is *a foreign political term.


It is. One would not expect a totalitarian, militaristic politico-religious ideology to adhere to western ideals ushered forth during the reform and _enlightenment. _Islamism shows no ability to reconcile its retrograde ideology with the liberties and rights of the modern age.


----------



## Sixties Fan

( What Muslims have to put up with in order to follow Islamic hatred of Jews )

From Iran's International Quran News Agency:



> Muhammad al-Awadi withdrew from the J4 Dubai Tournament 2022 that is taking place in the UAE city from January 17 to 22, 2022, Al-Alam reported.
> 
> Social media activists lauded the move as a rejection of normalization of ties with the Zionist occupiers of Palestine.
> 
> They also regarded it as being in line with Kuwait’s support for the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Yusuf al-Sanad, a member of the Persian Gulf Scholars Union, wrote n Twitter that the Kuwaiti hero announced his withdrawal from the competition in solidarity with the people of Palestine and in rejction of the Zionist regime’s terrorism.
> 
> Osama al-Shaheen, a member of Kuwait’s parliament also tweeted, “Greetings and thanks to the Kuwaiti hero Muhammad al-Awadi for his refusal to normalize sports competition with the Zionists.”
> 
> The Youths for Al-Quds Society wrote on its Instagram page that normalization with the Israeli regime is an act of treachery and that the Kuwaiti tennis player’s move is worthy of praise.


If the Arab nations that would refuse to play against Israeli opponents wanted to be consistent, they shouldn't enter any tournaments that allow Israeli players to begin with. They should boycott them because they are "normalizing" with Israel.
By entering the tournaments, they are agreeing that it is an honor to compete in the tournaments to begin with even with Israeli players. 
Choosing only to withdraw if they happen to draw an Israeli opponent shows that there is nothing honorable or about withdrawal - it is pure cowardice. 
Israel doesn't suffer from the "snub."  An Israeli youth will now reach the finals, guaranteed at least second place. 










						Arabs and Iran praise cowardice as Kuwaiti junior tennis player refuses to compete against Israeli UPDATE: Fake news)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and NASA are set to cooperate on the joint study of space, the moon and Mars, according to a report in recent days by EurAsian Times.

Israeli Foreign Minister Yair Lapid said the Jewish state will be a part of the Artemis Accords to boost cooperation in space-related trade, economics and industries among various country signatories.

According to NASA’s website, through Artemis “NASA aims to land the first woman and first person of color on the moon, heralding a new era for space exploration and utilization.”

It added that “international partnerships will play a key role in achieving a sustainable and robust presence on the moon while preparing to conduct a historic human mission to Mars.”










						Israel, NASA Set to Cooperate on Space Programs Centered Around Mars, Moon
					

Scientists participate in a demonstration of an experiment led by Austrian and Israeli agencies simulating a mission to Mars near …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A number of soccer players and officials breached multiple FIFA regulations by displaying anti-Israel behavior during and following last month’s FIFA competitions in Doha, Qatar, the UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) advocacy group has charged.

“If these incidents are allowed to pass without the sanction that is available, and required, within the FIFA regulations, then in future all obligations on players and associations in FIFA governing documents will ring hollow and invite transgression,” said Sam Green, director of the British pro-Israel legal organization.

In a letter to Fatma Samoura, secretary general of the international soccer governing body, UKLFI listed five examples of what it described as “discrimination” in which players and officials violated FIFA standards during the Arab Legends vs. World Legends match and the FIFA Arab Cup in December 2021.

On Dec. 17, three Algerian soccer players boycotted the World Legends match because the opposing team’s coach, Avram Grant, is Israeli. At the same match, players from Saudi Arabia, Syria, Iraq and Qatar scribbled out the Israeli flag from their uniform shirts, which displayed the flags of all 211 FIFA member states.

The Syrian Olympic Committee and the General Sports Federation Organization then expelled Syrian athlete Firas Al-Khatib on Dec. 20 also for competing against the team coached by Grant.

UKLFI pointed out that the Algerian national team waved Palestinian flags at the FIFA Arab Cup during matches that did not involve the Palestinian team. The Algerian national team raised Palestinian flags after beating Morocco in the quarter final on Dec. 11, then again when they won against Qatar in the semi-final, and after winning the final against Tunisia.

UKLFI further noted that following the match in Doha, the President of the Palestine Football Association, General Jibril Alrjoub, said in a message to Moroccan and Emirati football associations that participating in soccer matches with Israeli clubs are a “serious and deep stab in the heart of every free Arab” and an “insult to the Palestinian struggle.” He also told Arab teams not to “fall into the trap of a Nazi occupation” and shake hands “covered in the blood of Palestinian children.”

FIFA’s Code of Ethics outlaws discrimination under section 22 (1) and defamation under section 22 (2), according to UKLFI.

(full article online)









						FIFA Called on to Enforce Anti-Discrimination Rules After Soccer Players, Officials Display Anti-Israel Behavior
					

Soccer fans carrying an Israeli flag at the 2018 FIFA World Cup in Russia. Photo: Reuters/Henry Romero. A number of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


But Palestinians can continue to do harm to Christians in the Middle East.

The Useful Idiots


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## AMart

Looks like the "squad" failed.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

Abu Dhabi crown prince invites Bennett for UAE state visit
					

PM presented with invitation by Emirati envoy during trilateral meeting with Bahraini ambassador, marking first anniversary of signing of Abraham Accords; 'the stronger the bond between our countries, the stronger the security and stability of the whole region,' Bennett says




					www.ynetnews.com
				




​


----------



## Hollie

''Petition for Pal'istan'' is a group easily confused. 











						BDS fail: Canadian anti-Israel group uses Israeli software
					

Anti-Israel group promoting BDS found to be using Israeli software to circulate its message.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




An anti-Israel group in Canada that is promoting the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel has been found to be using Israeli software to circulate its message, B’nai Brith Canada said on Tuesday.

The group, Petition for Palestine, is pushing for negative coverage of Israel by sharing a petition. The website builder that the group used for the anti-Israel petition, however, is Wix, an Israeli tech company.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Andrew Kadi: The Palestinian BDS Campaign: What It Is, How It Is Growing,'​


----------



## Hollie

Please alert the Gee-had forces.










						Israeli-Founded Cloud Protection Firm OwnBackup Nears $3.35 Billion Valuation
					

The Wall Street sign is pictured at the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE) in the Manhattan borough of New York …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Attempting to destroy Israel by lying about history and everything in regards to Jews and Israel )

According to Tammi Rossman-Benjamin, director of Amcha Initiative, the organizers behind the Liberated Ethnic group had spent three years trying to mobilize support for their view of ethnic studies. After the state board of education refused their initial curriculum, they created an advocacy group called “Save California Ethnic Studies” to keep the Arab-studies component “which was the most antisemitism and absolutely anti-Zionist. They managed to get petitions of support signed by tens of thousands of people.”

Though that move also failed, it gave the organizers enough clout that after Newsom signed the law mandating an ethnic-studies requirement in California schools, there was no doubt that those behind the Liberated Ethnic group would be involved.

“Once schools had to adopt the curriculum, they knew where to turn, and it wasn’t to the state board of education curriculum but to this radical version because they [the founders of Liberated Ethnic] already had their hooks into all of these school districts,” said Rossman-Benjamin. “There are over a dozen school districts that either have the Liberated Ethnic Studies [group] running the show in a school or involved in teacher training.”

This is not, she said, “just about one school district. It is about a machinery that has been set into motion and will keep moving … . All those wonderful guardrails that the Jewish community thought were in place” to ensure that the antisemitic and anti-Israel elements would not be included are meaningless, she said. “It’s like a picket fence in a tsunami. There’s no way to stop it.”

Rossman-Benjamin went as far as to call the ethnic studies requirement “state-sponsored antisemitism … because the state is mandating that every student take a course that, because of this Liberated group, portrays Jews and Israel in antisemitic ways.”

Unlike “multicultural studies” programs, which the Liberated Ethnic Studies Model Curriculum Institute said on its website “covers all marginalized communities equally,” ethnic studies “centers the radicalized experiences, intellectual traditions, cultural and ancestral knowledge of liberation struggles … ,” asserted the group.

Further, they posit that while a multicultural curriculum “focuses on inclusive or diverse cultural perspectives on any given topic,” ethnic studies “focuses on the historical and lived experiences of Blacks, Chicanx-Latinax, Asian and Pacific Islanders (including Palestinians and other Arab Americans), Native American and other radicalized communities of color.”

Their curriculum includes a section called “Preparing to Teach Palestine: A Toolkit” and includes links to articles such as “The ADL Is Not an Ally: A Primer,” “Together We Rise: Palestine as a Model of Resistance,” and “The Business of Backlash: The Attack on the Palestinian Movement and Other Movements for Justice,” which is from a group called the International Jewish Anti-Zionist Network.

(full article online)









						California School District Adopts ‘Liberated’ Ethnic Studies Program Marked by ‘Extreme Anti-Israel’ Bias
					

The California State Capitol in Sacramento. Photo Credit: Wayne Hsieh / Flickr JNS.org – Jewish groups in California took out …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

( Are they Christians?  Have they learned to hate Jews?
That's why! )


"There's a long history of the Jewish community and representatives disagreeing with UCC on Israel-Palestinian relations," letter co-author Rabbi Baruch Frydman-Kohl told _The Jerusalem Post_. "It was important to speak, motivated by the proposal by the Cambrian council, and the more developed resolution that is going before the General Council. Our concerns are theological. We feel that the UCC is ignoring that there is a biblical covenant," that ties the Jewish people to the land of Israel.
-------
"The proposed Cambrian Shield Regional Council resolution refers to the Kairos Palestine document," warned the Canadian rabbinical statement. "The Kairos Palestine document justifies all means to achieving Palestinian statehood. It does not place any limits on violence."

(full article online)









						Rabbis decry Canadian church proposals on BDS, Israel 'apartheid'
					

Reports and proposals to be considered at the United Church of Canada’s 44th General Council include supporting BDS and to cease referring to Israel as a Jewish state.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS fails, Jan. 2022: Stories you likely didn't see in the British media
					

Here’s the latest installment in our ongoing series of posts documenting BDS fails – stories of Israeli success that are rarely covered by British media o




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

( Taking the opportunities that Israel offers, choosing to live in Israel and BE an Israeli citizen.  Hypocrisy indeed )


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK takes first steps towards new trade deal with Israel
					

International Trade Secretary Anne-Marie Trevelyan has today launched consultation for a new UK-Israel trade deal during a 3-day visit.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestine Today has an article about the strawberry crop from Gaza and how prices are expected to be reduced this year as there is a glut. 

It quotes Ibrahim Ghabin, director of the Agricultural Association in Beit Lahia, Gaza, who says that there will be an increase of exports of strawberries to the West Bank.

In the middle of the article comes this sentence:


> Ghabin stated that the Ministry of Agriculture in Gaza contacted Agriculture in Ramallah several times in order to export strawberries abroad, but to no avail.


All Gaza exports need to go through Israel, but Israel isn't stopping these exports. The Palestinian Authority is.

Gaza farmers are held hostage by the PA, which hates Hamas and therefore collectively punishes Gazans with arbitrary decisions like this. It happens all the time. 

This is one of the many stories of how Palestinians are suffering at the hands of their own leaders that "human rights organizations" and news media actively refuse to cover. Because they have a narrative of Jewish oppression of Palestinians, and especially Gazans, and any story that doesn't follow that formula is simply not reported.

Ironically, if the media and NGOs would simply write letters to the PA or call them up asking them why they are blocking exports from Gaza, that would shame the PA into changing its policies and help Gaza farmers and Gaza's economy. 

Which means that the hate and bias that the NGOs and media have against Israel ends up hurting Palestinians - the very people they claim they are trying to protect.










						How NGO hate for Israel hurts Palestinians
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An activist group in Jordan is calling on citizens to refuse to work in Eilat.

Between two and three thousand Jordanians have day jobs in hotels and other tourist spots in Eilat.

The "Move.Boycott Committee" issued a statement to Jordanians warning them, "Do not go to work in the Zionist entity."

The statement first claims that brokers in Jordan are taking advantage of workers by contracting them out to Eilat hotels but that the workers do not get benefits. This is possible, there are similar problems reported about Palestinian workers in Israel.

The statement goes on to accuse the brokers and workers of "normalization," saying that they are taking advantage of the unemployed and engaging in human trafficking. 

But the real issue isn't protection of the workers. The end of the statement calls on Jordan to actively block any workers from Israel because it helps the Israeli economy, and it then calls on Jordan to cancel its peace agreement ("shame agreements") and natural gas deals with Israel.










						Group says Jordanians working in Eilat is "human trafficking"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sixties Fan said:


> But the real issue isn't protection of the workers. The end of the statement calls on Jordan to actively block any workers from Israel because it helps the Israeli economy, and it then calls on Jordan to cancel its peace agreement ("shame agreements") and natural gas deals with Israel.



Makes sense. 
The Palestinians are miserable failures, they'd like everyone else to be a miserable failure as well.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestine Today has an article about the strawberry crop from Gaza and how prices are expected to be reduced this year as there is a glut.
> 
> It quotes Ibrahim Ghabin, director of the Agricultural Association in Beit Lahia, Gaza, who says that there will be an increase of exports of strawberries to the West Bank.
> 
> In the middle of the article comes this sentence:
> 
> All Gaza exports need to go through Israel, but Israel isn't stopping these exports. The Palestinian Authority is.
> 
> Gaza farmers are held hostage by the PA, which hates Hamas and therefore collectively punishes Gazans with arbitrary decisions like this. It happens all the time.
> 
> This is one of the many stories of how Palestinians are suffering at the hands of their own leaders that "human rights organizations" and news media actively refuse to cover. Because they have a narrative of Jewish oppression of Palestinians, and especially Gazans, and any story that doesn't follow that formula is simply not reported.
> 
> Ironically, if the media and NGOs would simply write letters to the PA or call them up asking them why they are blocking exports from Gaza, that would shame the PA into changing its policies and help Gaza farmers and Gaza's economy.
> 
> Which means that the hate and bias that the NGOs and media have against Israel ends up hurting Palestinians - the very people they claim they are trying to protect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How NGO hate for Israel hurts Palestinians
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


The PA is a foreign imposed dictatorship.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The PA is a foreign imposed dictatorship.


On Target.   After all Russia is a foreign dictatorship.
What better things do they have to do in life but to create other dictatorships around the world.

Palestinians....founded by Arafat and the KGB, aka the UUSR, aka Russia

In order to destroy Israel which would not accept becoming a Communist country once the USSR asked it to.


Israel = A Democracy

The Palestinians = a Dictatorship intent in killing all its Arab population in order to destroy Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


 What does that have to do with boycotts?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> What does that have to do with boycotts?


Do you see Bahrain boycotting Israel?

No.

Many other Arab countries boycotting Israel ?

No.

Very much on topic like many other posts showing how the BDS movement is nothing but an abject failure.

Am Israel Chai !!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Nazi precedent for Arab bans of Israeli films
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On February 1, Amnesty International posted a 200+ page publication singling-out and targeting Israel as an “apartheid” state, in the NGO-led campaign to delegitimize and isolate Israel, based on the action plan of the 2001 Durban NGO Forum. Although Amnesty officials repeatedly referred to the document as “original research” extending over 4 years (or 3 in other cases), an examination of the contents reveals this to be a collection and repetition of the verbal contortions and discredited claims largely copied from other NGOs with the same agenda.

In particular, the Amnesty text (Israel’s Apartheid Against Palestinians: Cruel System Of Domination And Crime Against Humanity) recycles the accusations, distortions, tropes and specific language from the Human Rights Watch version, A Threshold Crossed: Israeli Authorities and the Crimes of Apartheid and Persecution published in April 2021, and analyzed by NGO Monitor. The overwhelming similarity between the two documents highlights the symbiotic and self-affirming relationship between the members of the anti-Israel NGO network, and their methodology of recycling discredited tropes and misinformation.

Both publications consist primarily of the following themes:


Antisemitic tropes such as Jewish “supremacy” or “domination”
An artificially constructed and incoherent definition of the term “apartheid”
Exploiting the apartheid framework while falsely claiming not to be comparing Israel to the South African system
Singling-out Israel uniquely and without comparison to other countries (an example of antisemitism according to the consensus IHRA working definition)
Deleting the history and the context of the conflict, including Palestinian terror and war crimes
Recommendations of sanctions and other punitive measures to isolate and delegitimize Israel, in accordance with the 2001 Durban NGO plan of action
Rejection of Israel’s identity as a Jewish state and the denial of the Jewish people of the right to sovereign equality and self-determination (an example of antisemitism according to the consensus IHRA working definition)
*Examples of Similar or Identical Language:*​
(full article online)









						Amnesty’s “Apartheid” Report: Recycled Tropes in the Guise of Research » ngomonitor
					

Although Amnesty officials repeatedly referred to the document as “original research” extending over 4 years (or 3 in other cases), an examination of the contents reveals this to be a collection and repetition of the verbal contortions and discredited claims largely copied from other NGOs with...




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

From JTA, February 4, 1952:




> Maj. Gen. G.L. Nold, Deputy Chief of Army Engineers, told the Senate Preparedness Subcommittee that the Army considers it undesirable to hire American Jews to work on bases in North Africa because Jewish construction workers might offend the Arabs.
> 
> For this reason, some 20,000 unemployed construction men in New York were by-passed for such jobs in Morocco and elsewhere. The New York State Employment Service said it would not screen out Jews, while officials in Minnesota cooperated with the Army’s request, Gen. Nold said.



A month later, the Secretary of the Army clarified matters - but they ended up being more muddied:
------

The Arab boycott was of Jews, not Zionists. It tried to get people who didn't hate Jews to change their behavior to adhere to the boycott for economic reasons.

Sounds exactly like BDS.

(full article online)









						70 years ago: When the US Army didn't hire Jewish contractors to avoid offending Arabs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Flights between the United Arab Emirates and Israel will continue for at least another month as the countries negotiate and work through their disagreements, JNS has confirmed.

On Tuesday, as Israeli Tourism Minister Yoel Razvozov signed a historic tourism agreement in Dubai, Transportation Minister Merav Michaeli arranged for the current security arrangements for Tel Aviv-Dubai flights to be extended for around another month, to enable both sides to agree on the permanent system.

(full article online)









						Israel Extends Security Deadline on UAE Flights, Signs Historic Tourism Agreement
					

The national flags of Israel and the United Arab Emirates flutter along a highway, in Netanya, Israel, Aug. 17, 2020. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## surada

We





Phoenall said:


> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.


Were you ever in Palestine before the 67 war, or are you just making things up?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> We
> Were you ever in Palestine before the 67 war, or are you just making things up?


You are seriously so bored that you went back to a Page 1 post?

Here is the answer as to what Palestine was like before 1917, during Ottoman Empire.





__





						Land Ownership in Palestine, 1880–1948 | survival
					






					lessons.myjli.com
				





The rest I will be posting in the Thread at the top.  The Newer.......creation of Israel......
because this is not the thread to discuss this.

You may have been in Saudi Arabia during the 1950s, but you were not in Palestine then, or during the Ottoman Empire period.

A bit of research would tell how the Arabs were treated by the Turks during all of those centuries.


----------



## surada

Of course I was there. Our





Sixties Fan said:


> You are seriously so bored that you went back to a Page 1 post?
> 
> Here is the answer as to what Palestine was like before 1917, during Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land Ownership in Palestine, 1880–1948 | survival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lessons.myjli.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest I will be posting in the Thread at the top.  The Newer.......creation of Israel......
> because this is not the thread to discuss this.
> 
> You may have been in Saudi Arabia during the 1950s, but you were not in Palestine then, or during the Ottoman Empire period.
> 
> A bit of research would tell how the Arabs were treated by the Turks during all of those centuries.


 Sunday school had cheap excursions to Jordan, the west bank and east Jerusalem every April.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Of course I was there. Our
> Sunday school had cheap excursions to Jordan, the west bank and east Jerusalem every April.


All during the time Jordan controlled Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem after expelling all Jews after the 1948 war.  Just as they had done in 1925 in TransJordan.

Still, you were not there before the 1950s, or during the Ottoman Empire period as I pointed out.

Read from that site and learn what Arabs owned, how they lived, or were treated during Ottoman control.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> All during the time Jordan controlled Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem after expelling all Jews after the 1948 war.  Just as they had done in 1925 in TransJordan.
> 
> Still, you were not there before the 1950s, or during the Ottoman Empire period as I pointed out.
> 
> Read from that site and learn what Arabs owned, how they lived, or were treated during Ottoman control.


The ottomans neglected Palestine and let each group basically govern themselves. Jews were just a tiny minority.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The ottomans neglected Palestine and let each group basically govern themselves. Jews were just a tiny minority.


You have not read the article. 
Come back when you do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> The ottomans neglected Palestine and let each group basically govern themselves. Jews were just a tiny minority.



And then they were a larger minority. And now they're the majority.


----------



## Sixties Fan

_This continues our series examining rising antisemitism and anti-Israel sentiment on college campuses (see here, here, here, here and here)._

If one needed any further evidence of the widespread antisemitism and anti-Israel hostility on college campuses in the United States, you would only have to look at the University of Chicago’s response to a recent Instagram post by the UChicago Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP).

The January 27 multi-slide upload – witlessly titled, “Don’t take sh*tty Zionist classes,” in perhaps not the most ringing endorsement of the educational standards at a college where fees trend upwards of $50,000 – warns the student body that said courses “serve as vehicles to spread Zionist propaganda.”

Calling on students to show their support for the “Palestinian movement by boycotting classes on Israel or those taught by Israeli fellows,” the SJP claims that attending such lessons is tantamount to “participating in a propaganda campaign that creates complicity in the continuation of Israel’s occupation of Palestine.”

It continues:



> Many courses which proclaim to be about aspects of ‘Israeli culture’ make no mention of Palestine or Palestinians, preferring the term ‘Arab minority’ at most. There is no mention of the fact that Israel is an apartheid state. Israel’s history is framed as a conflict between two equals in an effort to legitimize its existence to uninformed students. None of the course descriptions acknowledge the Nakba, the ethnic cleansing which reached its peak in 1948 but continues to this day, and that served as the foundation for the establishment of the Israeli state. Instead they use the deceitful and propagandistic term ‘1948 Arab-Israeli war’.”


The mendacious assertion that “ethnic cleansing” reached its peak in 1948 and continues to the present day is, of course, nonsense. As HonestReporting has evidenced, the population growth of Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip tells an entirely different story.

Moreover, the reference to Israel’s birth year and the “Nakba” (the Arabic word for “catastrophe”) suggests SJP believes the very existence of the Jewish state is a crime and its creation was the original sin.

(full article online)









						University of Chicago Condemns ‘Anti-Palestinian Bias’ in Response to SJP Post Urging Boycott of ‘Sh*tty Zionist Classes’ | Honest Reporting
					

This continues our series examining rising antisemitism and anti-Israel sentiment on college campuses (see here, here, here, here and here). If one needed




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Guardian article written by their former Jerusalem correspondent Chris McGreal (“Rightwing lobby group Alec driving laws to blacklist companies that boycott the oil industry”, Feb. 8) focused on a US lobby group called the American Legislative Exchange Council (Alec) that’s “driving a surge in new state laws to block boycotts of the oil industry”.

But, McGreal also pivots to Israel, claiming that versions of “laws drafted by Alec [have been] adopted in more than 30 states to block support for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel’s oppression of the Palestinians”.

However, according to communication we had with legal scholar Eugene Kontorovich, professor of law at George Mason and head of the international law department at Kohelet Policy forum, and one of the foremost experts on anti-BDS laws, Alec was NOT in fact responsible for drafting that legislation.

McGreal also errs in the penultimate paragraph of the article, when he writes that the “anti-BDS legislation has faced legal challenges after residents of Dickinson, Texas, were required to sign pledges not to boycott Israel in order to receive hurricane damage relief”.

In fact, as was was widely reported at the time, that requirement, apparently included in error, was promptly removed by city council shortly after it went into effect.

(full article online)









						Guardian corrects false claim about anti-BDS law
					

A Guardian article written by  former Jerusalem correspondent Chris McGreal ("Rightwing lobby group Alec driving laws to blacklist companies that boycott the




					camera-uk.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A Guardian article written by their former Jerusalem correspondent Chris McGreal (“Rightwing lobby group Alec driving laws to blacklist companies that boycott the oil industry”, Feb. 8) focused on a US lobby group called the American Legislative Exchange Council (Alec) that’s “driving a surge in new state laws to block boycotts of the oil industry”.
> 
> But, McGreal also pivots to Israel, claiming that versions of “laws drafted by Alec [have been] adopted in more than 30 states to block support for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel’s oppression of the Palestinians”.
> 
> However, according to communication we had with legal scholar Eugene Kontorovich, professor of law at George Mason and head of the international law department at Kohelet Policy forum, and one of the foremost experts on anti-BDS laws, Alec was NOT in fact responsible for drafting that legislation.
> 
> McGreal also errs in the penultimate paragraph of the article, when he writes that the “anti-BDS legislation has faced legal challenges after residents of Dickinson, Texas, were required to sign pledges not to boycott Israel in order to receive hurricane damage relief”.
> 
> In fact, as was was widely reported at the time, that requirement, apparently included in error, was promptly removed by city council shortly after it went into effect.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian corrects false claim about anti-BDS law
> 
> 
> A Guardian article written by  former Jerusalem correspondent Chris McGreal ("Rightwing lobby group Alec driving laws to blacklist companies that boycott the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera-uk.org


Krystal and Saagar: Abby Martin WINS Anti-BDS Lawsuit Against Georgia​

Israel Gets Georgia to Strip Free Speech Rights (Again)​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Krystal and Saagar: Abby Martin WINS Anti-BDS Lawsuit Against Georgia​
> 
> Israel Gets Georgia to Strip Free Speech Rights (Again)​


BDS = Free Hatred of Israel and of Jews

Hurray for Abby Martin's win against BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Higher Court of Justice of Andalusia has rejected the appeal against the sentence that annuls the boycott against Israel.
The ruling of the Higher Court of Justice of Andalusia completely rejects the appeal presented by the Provincial Council of Cordoba against the sentence that declared illegal the adherence of institution, with the votes of PSOE and IU, to the BDS campaign (Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions) against Israel. The Higher Court of Justice of Andalusia also sentences the City Hall to pay the costs of the legal process.
ACOM sees reaffirmed its legal initiative against the BDS discriminatory movement that intends to use the Spanish public institutions to discriminate against the Jewish people and all who relate with it.
This is the tenth decision emitted by a Spanish Higher Court of Justice confirming prior sentences against BDS following the legal initiative of ACOM.

(full article online)









						Spanish High Court condemns the boycott against Israel in Cordoba - ACOM
					

The Higher Court of Justice of Andalusia has rejected the appeal against the sentence that annuls the boycott against Israel. The ruling of the Higher Court of Justice of Andalusia completely rejects the appeal presented by the Provincial Council of Cordoba against the sentence that declared...




					a-com.es


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli officials and journalists Monday gushed over a video showing Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi walking across a Cairo convention hall to personally greet Israeli Energy Minister Karine Elharrar at a conference.

Sissi entered the large hall to fanfare, welcomed the convention’s guests, and then put down his mic to walk to the other side of the hall, where he spoke a few words with Elharrar.

Elharrar, who uses a wheelchair, received international attention after infamously being unable to enter the COP26 climate summit in Glasgow last year.

(full article online)









						Israel swoons as Egypt’s Sissi gives Minister Elharrar a special summit welcome
					

Egyptian leader personally greets energy minister at opening of Egyptian Petroleum Show in Cairo; Bennett says gesture 'touched us all'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Israel Boycott | The Mehdi Hasan Show​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


 This should be in the "brand Israel" thread.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> This should be in the "brand Israel" thread.


Why?  This is another proof that one cannot successfully boycott Israel.

BDS will never succeed in destroying Israel.

Just make sure you triple check anything you buy to make sure there is nothing "Israeli" in them.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> This should be in the "brand Israel" thread.


Hurt feelings?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sixties Fan

"Despite the existing trade ties and the Israeli industry that exists in Morocco, the scope of economic cooperation is limited in relation to the potential, which if realized will significantly contribute to the economic welfare and growth of both countries," she said in a statement.

Bilateral trade has been small but on the rise, the ministry said, reaching $131 million in 2021.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.israelhayom.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Istanbul International Airport now offering kosher food
					

More than a million people fly Turkish Airlines from Israel every year and many kosher-keeping Jews pass through the Istanbul airport.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

But Bird, now an independent in the Bromborough ward, has led demands for Wirral’s Pension Committee to pass a motion that would make the linked regional Merseyside Pension Fund call into question its continued investment in the nine companies, accused of supporting settlements in the West Bank.

Luke Akehurst, director of We Believe In Israel, told Jewish News:”It is disappointing that a councillor expelled from the Labour Party, Jo Bird, appears to be calling the shots on whether a major local authority pension fund continues to invest in companies connected to Israel.

“Given that the Conservative and Labour Parties nationally  are opposed to BDS, we call on councillors of all parties  on the Pensions Committee concerned to oppose this step towards divestment.

(full article online)









						Expelled ‘Jew process’ cllr pushing BDS motion for Merseyside pension funds
					

EXCLUSIVE: Jo Bird, who was kicked out of Labour for involvement with a proscribed group, is trying to push a motion attempting to ban nine Israeli companies accused of supporting settlements




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS needs to step it up. They’re failing by the minute.


----------



## Hollie

Oh the pain.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Boycott 'v' Boycott
⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,

Cannot you see the irony in this?



P F Tinmore said:


> *ALJAZEERA MEDIA Presentation from October 2020*


*(COMMENT)*

The pro-Palestinian Movement implies that it is unfair to Boycott  pro-Palestinian goods and service on the grounds of:   "freedom of speech"


			
				Excerpt from ALJAZEERA said:
			
		

> As lawyers and academics, we are deeply troubled and exasperated by the pervasive repression of speech and scholarship on Palestine.
> *SOURCE*: * Repression of speech and scholarship on Palestine needs to end*


Yet, the these same pro-Palestinians call foul when the pro-Israeli activities reject the offer of anti-Israeli goods and services which are discretionary in nature.  I am looking for the laws that pertain to the mandatory use of - or - in the furtherance of anti-Israeli propaganda.

This is another one of those "rights" or special exceptions the anti-Israeli/pro-Palestinian provisions granted that never existed.  The anti-Israeli/pro-Palestinian whine  about smear campaigns against designated terrorist organizations (over 30 countries in European countries) where some Arab League states have been forced to take action.  While the Turkish Republic and Qatar are clearly two countries that are still supporting the Islamic Resistance and the Palestinian Jihad, Israeli has steadily made inroads in the deicing relationships with the member of the Arab League.

What the anti-Israeli movement should approach - and to develop the means of settling their disputes in peaceful means.  They need not continue to encourage and incite hostile activities.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Boycott 'v' Boycott
> ⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,
> 
> Cannot you see the irony in this?
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The pro-Palestinian Movement implies that it is unfair to Boycott  pro-Palestinian goods and service on the grounds of:   "freedom of speech"
> 
> Yet, the these same pro-Palestinians call foul when the pro-Israeli activities reject the offer of anti-Israeli goods and services which are discretionary in nature.  I am looking for the laws that pertain to the mandatory use of - or - in the furtherance of anti-Israeli propaganda.
> 
> This is another one of those "rights" or special exceptions the anti-Israeli/pro-Palestinian provisions granted that never existed.  The anti-Israeli/pro-Palestinian whine  about smear campaigns against designated terrorist organizations (over 30 countries in European countries) where some Arab League states have been forced to take action.  While the Turkish Republic and Qatar are clearly two countries that are still supporting the Islamic Resistance and the Palestinian Jihad, Israeli has steadily made inroads in the deicing relationships with the member of the Arab League.
> 
> What the anti-Israeli movement should approach - and to develop the means of settling their disputes in peaceful means.  They need not continue to encourage and incite hostile activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





RoccoR said:


> What the anti-Israeli movement should approach - and to develop the means of settling their disputes in peaceful means.


I have asked you about those peaceful means and you always duck.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Boycott 'v' Boycott
> ⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,
> 
> Cannot you see the irony in this?
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The pro-Palestinian Movement implies that it is unfair to Boycott  pro-Palestinian goods and service on the grounds of:   "freedom of speech"
> 
> Yet, the these same pro-Palestinians call foul when the pro-Israeli activities reject the offer of anti-Israeli goods and services which are discretionary in nature.  I am looking for the laws that pertain to the mandatory use of - or - in the furtherance of anti-Israeli propaganda.
> 
> This is another one of those "rights" or special exceptions the anti-Israeli/pro-Palestinian provisions granted that never existed.  The anti-Israeli/pro-Palestinian whine  about smear campaigns against designated terrorist organizations (over 30 countries in European countries) where some Arab League states have been forced to take action.  While the Turkish Republic and Qatar are clearly two countries that are still supporting the Islamic Resistance and the Palestinian Jihad, Israeli has steadily made inroads in the deicing relationships with the member of the Arab League.
> 
> What the anti-Israeli movement should approach - and to develop the means of settling their disputes in peaceful means.  They need not continue to encourage and incite hostile activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





RoccoR said:


> The anti-Israeli/pro-Palestinian whine about smear campaigns against designated terrorist organizations


Huh? Where did that come from?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC:  Resolution Processes
⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,

Just because the radical fanatics, jihadists, insurgents, terrorist cells, Islamists, and asymmetric fighters, cannot see all the peaceful possibilities does not mean that are not there.  Just because the Arab Palestinians has burned their bridges behind them, does not mean they did not have opportunities previously.  Just because the Arab Palestinians rejected peace so many times in the past does not mean they cannot negotiate for more sovereign territory in addition to Area "A"...



P F Tinmore said:


> Huh? Where did that come from?


*(RESPONSE)*

Your Posting 

#9,451



P F Tinmore said:


> I have asked you about those peaceful means and you always duck.


*(RESPONSE)*

I do not believe I have ever ducked that question.

*Handbook of Dispute Resolution*

*A/RES/2625 (XXV) of 24 October 1970. Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States*

*Article XV - Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Agreements* -





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  Resolution Processes
> ⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,
> 
> Just because the radical fanatics, jihadists, insurgents, terrorist cells, Islamists, and asymmetric fighters, cannot see all the peaceful possibilities does not mean that are not there.  Just because the Arab Palestinians has burned their bridges behind them, does not mean they did not have opportunities previously.  Just because the Arab Palestinians rejected peace so many times in the past does not mean they cannot negotiate for more sovereign territory in addition to Area "A"...
> 
> 
> *(RESPONSE)*
> 
> Your Posting
> 
> #9,451
> 
> *(RESPONSE)*
> 
> I do not believe I have ever ducked that question.
> 
> *Handbook of Dispute Resolution*
> 
> *A/RES/2625 (XXV) of 24 October 1970. Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States*
> 
> *Article XV - Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Agreements* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





RoccoR said:


> Just because the radical fanatics, jihadists, insurgents, terrorist cells, Islamists, and asymmetric fighters,


Was name calling your major in university?


RoccoR said:


> *A/RES/2625 (XXV) of 24 October 1970. Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States*


The Palestinians have been calling for the implementation of international law and UN resolutions forever. Why isn't this happening? 

You want a peaceful resolution. Let's get it done.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Resolution Processes
⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,

I do not do very well when I have to challenges an unnamed law.



P F Tinmore said:


> Was name calling your major in university?
> 
> The Palestinians have been calling for the implementation of international law and UN resolutions forever. Why isn't this happening?
> 
> You want a peaceful resolution. Let's get it done.


*(COMMENT)*
OK one more time.

Name your strongest argument for the claim that some international law was violated.  Just the TOP strongest argument.

Please cite the international law you are invoking.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Resolution Processes
> ⁜→ P F Tinmre, et al,
> 
> I do not do very well when I have to challenges an unnamed law.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> OK one more time.
> 
> Name your strongest argument for the claim that some international law was violated.  Just the TOP strongest argument.
> 
> Please cite the international law you are invoking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





RoccoR said:


> Name your strongest argument for the claim that some international law was violated. Just the TOP strongest argument.


Acquiring territory by force.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Was name calling your major in university?
> 
> The Palestinians have been calling for the implementation of international law and UN resolutions forever. Why isn't this happening?
> 
> You want a peaceful resolution. Let's get it done.


The Hamas Charter does not propose a peaceful resolution.

Acquiring territory by force? Where did I read that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The Hamas Charter does not propose a peaceful resolution.
> 
> Acquiring territory by force? Where did I read that?





Hollie said:


> Acquiring territory by force? Where did I read that?


UN Charter.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> UN Charter.


Hamas Charter. You can deny it but that doesn't make it go away.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Acquisition
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*PREFACE*:   You have to be just a little closer to the mark here.  You have to tell me what territory and what citation you are using.

Over 2009 and 2010, Australia, New Zealand, Canada and the United States reversed their positions, and now support the UNDRIP. Some critics believe that despite their change in position, each nation’s commitment remains lukewarm at best. Lightfoot points to the frequency of *terms like “aspirational” and “non-binding”* in these governments’ official announcements, and cautions that by using these terms the governments in question seek to exempt themselves from any legal responsibility to the UNDRIP.  In Australia’s April 2009 official statement, for example, Member of Parliament Jenny Macklin called the Declaration “historic and  aspirational.”​*SOURCE*: * Welcome to Indigenous Foundations*​





P F Tinmore said:


> Acquiring territory by force.


*(COMMENT)*

In the absence of any particular reference, I suppose your misquote really means to point to Article 2(4).

To the best of my knowledge, (relative to the West Bank, Jerusalem, Gaza Strip) Israel did not cross into any territory controlled by any Palestinian Government (Self-Governing).  I suppose that you are really talking about the Sovereign Jordanian Territory annexed in 1950 and the Egyptian Military Governate (the Gazza Strip).

I disregard any reference to the All Palestine Government (APG) which the Egyptians disestablished the APG in 1959.

*All Palestine Government (APG)*​In 1959, Gamal Abdel Nasser officially annulled the All-Palestine Government by decree, reasoning that the All-Palestine Government had failed to successfully advance the Palestinian cause. At that time, Amin al-Husayni moved from Egypt to Lebanon.​
So you see, I am a bit confused.  The Gaza Strip is a moot point.  The Gaza Strip was abandoned in a unilateral withdrawal.   In the 1967 Six-Day War, when Israel Forces pursued Jordanian Force up to the Jordan River.  You could make an argument that srael took the West Bank by Force, but even that became a moot point when the Jordanians cut all ties with their former territorial holdings in 1988.  You could make an argument that this action effectively shifted the territory to a *Terra Nullius* status.

No matter what YOU think was mishandled in 1948, 1949, 1950, 1988, 1972, and 1993, the fact of the matter is that Israel is entitled to have its existence recognized.  The recognition of the existence of the State of Israel merely signifies that it has all the rights and duties which arise out of international law. 

Oddly enough, the Palestiniians sent a letter of recognition to Israel in 1993.  That recognition is irrevocable.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


◈   Article 2(4)* UN Charter * All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner
inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.

◈   UN *Resolution A/RES/194* (III) 11 December 1948 • Palestine --- Progress Report of the United Nations Mediator 

*◈   CONVENTION ON RIGHTS AND DUTIES OF STATES* Signed at Montevideo, December 26, 1933

◈   The *Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples* (UNDRIP)(A/RES/61/295) is a *legally non-binding resolution* passed by the United Nations in 2007. It delineates and defines the individual and collective rights of Indigenous peoples, including their ownership rights to cultural and ceremonial expression, identity, language, employment, health, education, and other issues.…


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Hamas Charter. You can deny it but that doesn't make it go away.


Israel should ignore the Hamas charter like it ignores the UN Charter.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel should ignore the Hamas charter like it ignores the UN Charter.


Hamas does not let Israel forget the Hamas Charter.
Hamas is working very hard to make it come true.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I suppose that you are really talking about the Sovereign Jordanian Territory annexed in 1950 and the Egyptian Military Governate (the Gazza Strip).


Jordan did not annex the West Bank. It is illegal to annex occupied territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan did not annex the West Bank. It is illegal to annex occupied territory.


Jordan wanted to annex it.  No one would allow them.

In 1925 the Hashemites took 78% of the Mandate for the Jewish homeland.

In 1948 the Hashemites took Judea and Samaria to add to the 78% of the Mandate.

In 1967 the Hashemites wanted more.  Instead they lost what they took in 1948.

There is justice in this world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Oddly enough, the Palestiniians sent a letter of recognition to Israel in 1993. That recognition is irrevocable.


The US recognized Palestine with its trade agreement in1932 and court rulings. Is that recognition irrevocable?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amid protests from some Labour MPs, an amendment tabled by former Communities Minister Rob Jenrick has been passed with the government support to stop local authority pension funds from backing BDS sanctions against UK companies connected with Israel.

The move comes on the day Hertfordshire County Council rejected a bid to divest millions from companies linked to Israel and in advance of a BDS vote by Wirral council promoted by expelled Labour councillor Jo Bird. 

Changes to the Pensions Service Pensions and Judicial Offices Bill will give the Local Government Secretary new powers to direct Local Government Pension Funds not to make decisions that conflict with government foreign and defence policy. 

It comes after the Supreme Court, in May, 2020, overruled a previous attempt by the government to curb BDS in Britain at the end of a four-year legal battle bought by the Palestine Solidarity Campaign. 

At the time, the government said it was committed to stopping “local boycotts” from being introduced.

Speaking in the Commons, Mr Jenrick said public sector pensions, paid for by the taxpayer and underwritten by the government, were “quite clearly the preserve of the state” and it was “perfectly legitimate” for the government to have a say in how they were regulated. 

He added:  “For too long we have seen public pension schemes pursue pseudo foreign policies and all too often the foreign policy of these public pension schemes is I’m afraid, exclusively focused on re-writing the UK’s relationship with the world’s only Jewish state, Israel.

“The latest example of the politicisation of public pension schemes is by Wirral Council who are currently considering releasing almost £5m within investments in seven companies. This pet project of a small minority who seek to hijack the money of hard working taxpayers for their own political ends is of no interest to the public pension holders of the Wirral…”

Branding BDS campaigners a “minority of an extreme and well organised clique” he said:  “You don’t have to look very hard to find a pattern of antisemitic behaviour in connection with campaigns promoting a boycott of Israel. Successive studies have shown the single best statistical predictor of anti-Jewish hostility is the amount of BDS activity…”

(full article online)



			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/government-takes-first-historic-step-to-ban-bds-in-britain-3PwdQKkL5Kqg9FlohA5pQW


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> No matter what YOU think was mishandled in 1948, 1949, 1950, 1988, 1972, and 1993, the fact of the matter is that Israel is entitled to have its existence recognized.


Only if you duck my question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Branding BDS campaigners a “minority of an extreme and well organised clique” he said: “You don’t have to look very hard to find a pattern of antisemitic behaviour in connection with campaigns promoting a boycott of Israel.


When you are out of bullets, play the antisemite card.


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan did not annex the West Bank. It is illegal to annex occupied territory.



The *Jordanian annexation of the West Bank* formally occurred on 24 April 1950...









						Jordanian annexation of the West Bank - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Amid protests from some Labour MPs, an amendment tabled by former Communities Minister Rob Jenrick has been passed with the government support to stop local authority pension funds from backing BDS sanctions against UK companies connected with Israel.
> 
> The move comes on the day Hertfordshire County Council rejected a bid to divest millions from companies linked to Israel and in advance of a BDS vote by Wirral council promoted by expelled Labour councillor Jo Bird.
> 
> Changes to the Pensions Service Pensions and Judicial Offices Bill will give the Local Government Secretary new powers to direct Local Government Pension Funds not to make decisions that conflict with government foreign and defence policy.
> 
> It comes after the Supreme Court, in May, 2020, overruled a previous attempt by the government to curb BDS in Britain at the end of a four-year legal battle bought by the Palestine Solidarity Campaign.
> 
> At the time, the government said it was committed to stopping “local boycotts” from being introduced.
> 
> Speaking in the Commons, Mr Jenrick said public sector pensions, paid for by the taxpayer and underwritten by the government, were “quite clearly the preserve of the state” and it was “perfectly legitimate” for the government to have a say in how they were regulated.
> 
> He added:  “For too long we have seen public pension schemes pursue pseudo foreign policies and all too often the foreign policy of these public pension schemes is I’m afraid, exclusively focused on re-writing the UK’s relationship with the world’s only Jewish state, Israel.
> 
> “The latest example of the politicisation of public pension schemes is by Wirral Council who are currently considering releasing almost £5m within investments in seven companies. This pet project of a small minority who seek to hijack the money of hard working taxpayers for their own political ends is of no interest to the public pension holders of the Wirral…”
> 
> Branding BDS campaigners a “minority of an extreme and well organised clique” he said:  “You don’t have to look very hard to find a pattern of antisemitic behaviour in connection with campaigns promoting a boycott of Israel. Successive studies have shown the single best statistical predictor of anti-Jewish hostility is the amount of BDS activity…”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/news/news/government-takes-first-historic-step-to-ban-bds-in-britain-3PwdQKkL5Kqg9FlohA5pQW





Sixties Fan said:


> It comes after the Supreme Court, in May, 2020, overruled a previous attempt by the government to curb BDS in Britain at the end of a four-year legal battle bought by the Palestine Solidarity Campaign.


----------



## P F Tinmore

fncceo said:


> The *Jordanian annexation of the West Bank* formally occurred on 24 April 1950...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordanian annexation of the West Bank - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org





> The West Bank was formally annexed on 24 April 1950, but the annexation was widely considered as illegal and void by most of the international community.[6] A month afterwards, the Arab League declared that they viewed the area "annexed by Jordan as a trust in its hands until the Palestine case is fully solved in the interests of its inhabitants."


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> You have to be just a little closer to the mark here. You have to tell me what territory and what citation you are using.


1948. UN Charter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In 1925 the Hashemites took 78% of the Mandate for the Jewish homeland.


That was on 1922. Palestine did not become a state until 1924.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> That was on 1922. Palestine did not become a state until 1924.


Delusional.
Palestine was not to become a State for anybody.

The Mandate for Palestine, regardless of your endless refusal to acknowledge it, was to legally become the rebuilding of the Jewish Nation ON Jewish soil, ancient land.

In 1925, Jordan expelled all the Jews from TranJordan.

You prefer to forget or wipe out those details.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> You could make an argument that srael took the West Bank by Force, but even that became a moot point when the Jordanians cut all ties with their former territorial holdings in 1988. You could make an argument that this action effectively shifted the territory to a *Terra Nullius* status.


A territory defined by internationalist borders and whose residents have citizenship is not terra nullius.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestine was not to become a State for anybody.


Link?

Of course not.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel should ignore the Hamas charter like it ignores the UN Charter.


Why would Israel ignore the Hamas charter when the Islamic terrorists are committed to the goals of the charter?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In 1925, Jordan expelled all the Jews from TranJordan.


Take that up with Jordan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Why would Israel ignore the Hamas charter when the Islamic terrorists are committed to the goals of the charter?


Oooo, you played the terrorist card.

Good girl.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> A territory defined by internationalist borders and whose residents have citizenship is not terra nullius.


Let me guess. You call that territory the 'Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan''.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Israel always does shit like this.

It all bites the dust in the courts.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel always does shit like this.
> 
> It all bites the dust in the courts.


Of course, dear.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Acquisition
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,

Wow, you need to be able to identify what actually happens in the real-world and the idealism on paper.



P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan did not annex the West Bank. It is illegal to annex occupied territory.


*(COMMENT)*

Just because you believe there is an international that was violated, does not mean it was universally accepted n that same manner, purpose and intent.  When you say that the territory occupied by the Jordanians was actually occupied, what sovereign government hold title to that territory.  It could not be any legitimate territory exercising authority over the West Bank.  No Arab Palestinian Government existed.



P F Tinmore said:


> 1948. UN Charter.


*(COMMENT)*

Oh come-on now.  If you are trying to make an Article 2 argument, you  are going to have trouble.  The West Bank was NOT a state.  Article 2(4) says in art: "use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations."  Article 1 defines the purposes:

◈   "maintain international peace and security" (CHECK the Box)​◈   "develop friendly relations among nations" (CHECK the Box)​◈   "self-determination of peoples" (CHECK the Box)​◈   "achieve international co-operation in solving international problems"  (CHECK the Box)​
The Recommendation from the UN was to create an Arab and Jewish State.  Well, after the Annexation by the representative of the Arab Palestinian people, the territory was "Arab" and the peoples representatives voted for  Annexation.  That is called "self-determination by the people."



P F Tinmore said:


> That was on 1922. Palestine did not become a state until 1924.


*(COMMENT)*

Sixties Fan is on target.  You are trying to use the Treaty of Lausanne argument.  And again, Article 30 does not create a state.



P F Tinmore said:


> A territory defined by internationalist borders and whose residents have citizenship is not terra nullius.


*(COMMENT)*

You are trying to twist the events as they happened.  The residents lost citizenship in August of 1988.  The Jordanians withdrew all ties.  Up to that point, the West Bank was sovereign territory of Jordan which was Occupied by the Israelis.  When, "on July 31 King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank"  there was no government - least of all an Arab Palestinian Government, able to assume the  Rights and Duties of States over the territory.

*terra nullius *‘The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” . . .’: Western Sahara Case 1975 I.C.J. Rep. 6 at 39. Cf . Eastern Greenland, Legal Status of, Case ( 1933 ) P.C.I.J., Ser. A/B, No. 53 at 44 and 63. In the words of 1 Oppenheim 687 , ‘*The only territory which can be the object of occupation is that which does not already belong to another state, whether it is uninhabited, or inhabited by persons whose community is not considered to be a state; for individuals may live on as territory without forming themselves into a state proper exercising sovereignty over such territory’. *See also Clipperton Island Case ( 1931 ) 2 R.I.A.A. 1105 ; Island of Palmas Case ( 1928 ) 2 R.I.A.A. 829 ; Minquiers and Ecrehos Case 1953 I.C.J. Rep. 47 ; Rann of Kutch Case ( 1968 ) 17 R.I.A.A. 1 ; Western Sahara Case 1975 I.C.J. Rep. 12 . And see Crawford , The Creation of States in International Law (2nd ed.), 265–268. The process whereby territory already subject to the sovereignty of another State may be acquired—and by very much the same method as for occupation —is referred to as prescription ( see prescription, acquisitive ).​​I urge you to read the extracted part provided, _supra,_ very carefully.  Pay close attention to the part I marked n "*red*."
*SOURCE*:  Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law / John P. Grant and J. Craig Barker. 3rd ed.
Copyright © ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. Published by Oxford University Press, Inc. 198 Madison Avenue, New York, New York 10016 pg 596






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Acquisition
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Hollie, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Oooo, you played the terrorist card.
> 
> Good girl.


*(COMMENT)*

Did Hollie play the "Terrorist Card" to use your phrase?  _*(RHETORICAL)*_  Or, did Hollie use the cards already on the table by the entirety of the European Union.

_ANNEX did 8.2.2021_
*On 30 July 2020, the Council adopted Implementing Regulation (EU) 2020/1128 (2) implementing Article 2(3) of Regulation (EC) No 2580/2001, establishing an updated list of persons, groups and entities to which Regulation (EC) No 2580/2001 applies (‘the list’).*
*LIST OF PERSONS, GROUPS AND ENTITIES REFERRED TO IN ARTICLE 1*

‘*Hamas’, including ‘Hamas-Izz al-Din al-Qassem*’.

Clap your hands all you want.  It does NOT change the facts.  All it does is make you a self-acknowledge supporter of a terrorist organization which provides propaganda in their favor.  HAMAS (_Islamic Resistance Movement_) by any other name is a terrorist organization.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> make you a self-acknowledge supporter of a terrorist organization


Pfffft, another terrorist card.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> “Occupation” being legally an original means of *peacefully* acquiring sovereignty over territory


If is not peaceful, it belongs to somebody else. When has Israel's occupation ever been peaceful?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Just because you believe there is an international that was violated, does not mean it was universally accepted n that same manner, purpose and intent.


It is called occupied *Palestinian* territory for as reason.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> If is not peaceful, it belongs to somebody else. When has Israel's occupation ever been peaceful?


Hurling the ''occupation'' slogan is meaningless when you can't identify what sovereign pally territory is now, or in the past, has been ''occupied''. 

Do you think hurling slogans serves a purpose?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> It is called occupied *Palestinian* territory for as reason.


What is that reason?

Something in a YouTube video, perhaps?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It could not be any legitimate territory exercising authority over the West Bank.


You are still shoveling Israel's shit.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You are still shoveling Israel's shit.



A youtube video would have been a better route.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> That was on 1922. Palestine did not become a state until 1924.


Can you show us where in the Treaty of Lausanne there is language inventing your imagined "country of Pal'istan"?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:



A "😃" is not a citation from the Treaty of Lausanne inventing your imagined "country of Pal'istan"

This should be a simple matter for you. Maybe something on YouTube?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Bar-Ilan University on Thursday welcomed Bahraini ambassador to Israel Khaled Yousif al-Jalahmah, who visited the University's Institute of Nanotechnology and Advanced Materials and Faculty of Engineering.

During the visit, the ambassador toured several laboratories and met with University administrators and researchers from a variety of disciplines.

"The scientific agreement signed with Israel on Monday is just the beginning," the ambassador said. "A group of Israeli entrepreneurs recently visited Bahrain and we witnessed wonderful chemistry between them and our Bahraini colleagues. We are looking forward to expanding our cooperation in many different fields."











						Bahraini ambassador to Israel visits Bar-Ilan University
					

'Scientific agreement is just the beginning,' Ambassador al-Jalahmah says.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Russia says Israel offered to mediate in Ukraine crisis
					

Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett offered on Sunday to mediate an end to the Ukraine hostilties during a phone conversation with Russian President Vladimir Putin, the Kremlin said.




					www.reuters.com
				




MOSCOW, Feb 27 (Reuters) - Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett offered on Sunday to mediate an end to the Ukraine hostilties during a phone conversation with Russian President Vladimir Putin, the Kremlin said.

The offer followed months of Ukrainian appeals to Israel to serve as intermediary. read more Israel has good ties with both Moscow and Kyiv, and Bennett has been publicly restrained in remarks about the fighting in Ukraine.


----------



## Hollie

Apartheid, I tell ya'


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Acquisition
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,


P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

This is an example of how deceptive the Arab Palestinians can be.

There is NO crime of Apartheid in Israel.

The truthful statement would be that: "Peaceful Resistance" is not a crime.  That statement would be true.  BUT*!*  Armed Resistance is punishable under *Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention*.

Arab Palestinians who commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Israeli Occupation or administration, or inflict serious damage to the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to shall be prosecuted and subject to imprisonment.
I would like to promote the idea that the Arab Palestinians stick to the "Whole Truth."





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Acquisition
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is an example of how deceptive the Arab Palestinians can be.
> 
> There is NO crime of Apartheid in Israel.
> 
> The truthful statement would be that: "Peaceful Resistance" is not a crime.  That statement would be true.  BUT*!*  Armed Resistance is punishable under *Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention*.
> 
> Arab Palestinians who commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Israeli Occupation or administration, or inflict serious damage to the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to shall be prosecuted and subject to imprisonment.
> I would like to promote the idea that the Arab Palestinians stick to the "Whole Truth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


It is legal to defend yourself from foreign armed goons.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There is NO crime of Apartheid in Israel.


        
You need to read up. Israel was created as an apartheid regime.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The truthful statement would be that: "Peaceful Resistance" is not a crime.


Define "peaceful resistance" against an armed attack.


----------



## Hollie

It seems there were some hurt feelings.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC:  
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> It is legal to defend yourself from foreign armed goons.


*(COMMENT)*
This is posed as an emotional *question, *masked to appear as a meaningful statement.


◈ Masked-man fallacy (illicit substitution of identicals) – the substitution of identical designators in a true statement can lead to a false one.

◈ Of course it is NOT illegal to defend oneself. That was not the issue at all. That is the "Red Herring" tactic typically used in pro-Arab Palestinian/anti-Israeli rhetoric. Nearly every non-peaceful event begins with a confrontation instigated by the Arab Palestinian.

◈ It begins with uncovering the threat. In 1967, the threat extended from elements of the Arab League.

⟴ The claim that Israel attacked and occupied Arab Palestinian Territory in 1967 is fictitious. In 1967 during the confrontation in the West Bank, the Israeli Forces had engaged and pursued Jordanian Forces, with hot pursuit terminating at the Jordan River.​✦ Who are the "foreign armed goons?"​✦ What part does Article 68 (Fourth Geneva Convention) Prosecution play in the matter of "Self-Defense?"​
Entire libraries are dedicated to this question and more. But what is clear is that many of the confrontations presented by the Arab Palestinians are either incited or instigated by Hostile Arab Palestinian influences. We know this, not because I said it, but because it is well documented in the media. These types of confrontations are Criminal Acts directed against Israeli Occupation Force or Civil Administration with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population. The purpose of such acts, by its nature or context and in the words of the inciting influence, is to intimidate a population and to compel a government that furthers the criminal objective. It is centered around the issues directly implicated by the hostile question, supra.


P F Tinmore said:


> You need to read up. Israel was created as an apartheid regime.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, this is totally misleading and deliberately intended to deceive the reader.
Before we discuss this any further, you need to look at the 2015: 
25 Most Racist Countries In The World: New Rankings​Israeli is not mentioned.  BUT! look at country #8...​by INAN DOGAN, PhD   Research Director, *Insider Monkey*​


P F Tinmore said:


> Define "peaceful resistance" against an armed attack.


*(COMMENT)*

This is one of the strangest questions you have ever asked.


Launching Rockets into Israel is an "Armed Attack."
Launching incendiary Devices Israel is an "Armed Attack."
Using infiltration tunnels to engage targets of opportunity Israel is an "Armed Attack."
Sending 30,000 Civilians to the border to overrun defenses into Israel is an "Armed Attack."
This is not to mention the numerous actions prohibited by the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights*. And before you strikeout with the whining that the Palestinians are being denied this, that, and the other thing, it is important to remind you that you cannot claim events that happened a quarter century as being as justification for "self-defense." It is questionable as to whether the event of five years ago as a matter of self-defense. Self-defense is something that happens almost immediately after some hostile event.

These are just a few thoughts.




_Most Respectfully,_
R
PS:
A book can , and probably has, been written on each of these challenges you put forth. My response is a micro-thumbnail and cannot possibly cover the entirety of the subject or even do it justice. So, before you go off on the "Holy Verbosity" trip on me, remember the actually complexity of each of these subjects.

⟴  Proof by verbosity (argumentum verbosium, proof by intimidation) – submission of others to an argument too complex and verbose to reasonably deal with in all its intimate details. (See also Gish Gallop and argument from authority.)​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Self-defense is something that happens almost immediately after some hostile event.


Like house demolitions, land theft, destroying businesses, destroying food and water sources. illegal detentions, shooting unarmed civilians, etc., etc., etc.....?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ✦ What part does Article 68 (Fourth Geneva Convention) Prosecution play in the matter of "Self-Defense?"


Interesting question. When a police officer, or other government official, violates a civilian's rights , he will lose his qualified immunity. IOW, violations of law under the color of law will cause him to lose his protected status.

Take Ruby Ridge, for example. A man, under attack by the government, shot and killed a federal agent. A jury ruled that killing self defense.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Like house demolitions, land theft, destroying businesses, destroying food and water sources. illegal detentions, shooting unarmed civilians, etc., etc., etc.....?


Any links to those unsupported ete., etc., etc.

Of course not.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting question. When a police officer, or other government official, violates a civilian's rights , he will lose his qualified immunity. IOW, violations of law under the color of law will cause him to lose his protected status.
> 
> Take Ruby Ridge, for example. A man, under attack by the government, shot and killed a federal agent. A jury ruled that killing self defense.


What does Ruby Ridge have to do with largely lawless Islamic terrorist enclaves?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> You have not read the article.
> Come back when you do.


If you boycott Israel you hurt the Palestinians. They can't sell or export without a Jewish middle man.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What does Ruby Ridge have to do with largely lawless Islamic terrorist enclaves?


It is too complicated for you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> What does Ruby Ridge have to do with largely lawless Islamic terrorist enclaves?



Palestinian terrorism should be excused because......Ruby Ridge.

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> It is too complicated for you.



If you could write meaningful sentences, that would be helpful. Can you cut and paste a YouTube video to better as'plain?

Are you suggesting that Islamic terrorist enforcers in Gaza enforcing sharia law have qualified immunity?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> If you could write meaningful sentences, that would be helpful. Can you cut and paste a YouTube video to better as'plain?
> 
> Are you suggesting that Islamic terrorist enforcers in Gaza enforcing sharia law have qualified immunity?


Israel has sharia law. What is your point?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Jordan wanted to annex it.  No one would allow them.
> 
> In 1925 the Hashemites took 78% of the Mandate for the Jewish homeland.
> 
> In 1948 the Hashemites took Judea and Samaria to add to the 78% of the Mandate.
> 
> In 1967 the Hashemites wanted more.  Instead they lost what they took in 1948.
> 
> There is justice in this world.











						Blowback: How Israel Went From Helping Create Hamas to Bombing It
					

Hamas wants to destroy Israel, right? But as Mehdi Hasan shows in a new video on blowback, Israeli officials admit they helped start the group.




					theintercept.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC:  Crime and Punishment
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

I can hardly believe you said this.  And as far as the "Ruby Ridge" incident is concerned, the comparison is simply wrong.  There is simply no point of comparison between an 11-Day Standoff as a consequence of executing a Bench Warrant and the Arab Palestinian terrorism industry that has made so many Arab Palestinian leaders wealthy.



P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting question. When a police officer, or other government official, violates a civilian's rights , he will lose his qualified immunity. IOW, violations of law under the color of law will cause him to lose his protected status.
> 
> Take Ruby Ridge, for example. A man, under attack by the government, shot and killed a federal agent. A jury ruled that killing self defense.


*(COMMENT)*

Each incident is judged on its merit; as it is in any crime.

In the case of "house demolitions, land theft, destroying businesses, destroying food and water sources. illegal detentions, shooting unarmed civilians, etc., etc., etc.....?" is based on a determination as to the reason the even was acted upon. (*YOUR POSTING #9515*).​​IF the action is taken under the authority of (_Para 3_, _A/PV.2268. 14 October 1974_), agree to ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs • *ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C"* • which *assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C", THEN* it is already under the Arab Palestinian approval.​​IF the destruction is pursuant to a means for suppressing material support to terrorists, THEN the destruction of such safe havens may be considered appropriate.​​Those involved in the​​Attacks on publicly or privately owned facility providing or distributing services "for the benefit of the public, such as water, sewage, energy, fuel or communications.​​The use of an explosive or incendiary weapon or device that is designed, or has the capability, to cause death, serious bodily injury, or substantial material damage;​​It makes little difference if the person or persons are principles in the hostile act or an accomplice.​
As for the accusation of "shooting unarmed civilians," a weapon is considered anything that has the capability, to cause death, serious bodily injury, or substantial material damage;

And it should be noted that it is the policy of the Arab Palestinians to engage in armed struggle" against the Israelis.

Whether it is a senior official in the Hostile Arab Palestinian ranks that Extols Martyrdom or pronounces the "Human Right" to kill Israelis, the intent to incite violence is there.  This would include the Senior Fatah official supports Hamas rockets “that put Israel in bomb shelters.”  That is considered terrorist intimidation.  Intimidation and the incitement to violence through Hamas TV glorifies jihad, urges 'Death to Israel!' are just as much evidence of the lethal intent of the Arab Palestinian leadership.

In nearly every cases, if looked at individually, a reason for the Israeli response will present itself.

I have heard too many of the Arab Palestinian leadership making a mockery and shambles of the convention of civil and political rights.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has sharia law. What is your point?



Pay attention to the question, which was,


Are you suggesting that Islamic terrorist enforcers in Gaza enforcing sharia law have qualified immunity?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_“No state, whether apartheid South Africa ... or apartheid Israel today, has a right to be racist or supremacist, privileging part of its population based on identity, and excluding another part” – Omar Barghouti_

He left out Gaza and the West Bank. Weird.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I can hardly believe you said this. And as far as the "Ruby Ridge" incident is concerned, the comparison is simply wrong. There is simply no point of comparison between an 11-Day Standoff as a consequence of executing a Bench Warrant and the Arab Palestinian terrorism industry that has made so many Arab Palestinian leaders wealthy.


The point was to show that killing a cop who is attacking you is self defense.

You seem to think that the IDF (Israeli doofus force) can do anything it wants and it and it is legal. Like house demolitions, land theft, destroying businesses, destroying food and water sources. illegal detentions, shooting unarmed civilians, etc., etc., etc.....?

BTW, no agreement between an occupying power and an occupied people, like Oslo, can legalize what is illegal.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> IF the destruction is pursuant to a means for suppressing material support to terrorists, THEN the destruction of such safe havens may be considered appropriate.


Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda bullshit?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The point was to show that killing a cop who is attacking you is self defense.
> 
> You seem to think that the IDF (Israeli doofus force) can do anything it wants and it and it is legal. Like house demolitions, land theft, destroying businesses, destroying food and water sources. illegal detentions, shooting unarmed civilians, etc., etc., etc.....?
> 
> BTW, no agreement between an occupying power and an occupied people, like Oslo, can legalize what is illegal.


"BTW, no agreement between an occupying power and an occupied people, like Oslo, can legalize what is illegal."

Occupying power has been the Arabs in the 7th century and then the Ottoman Muslim Empire until 1917.

The OCCUPIED people during all of this time have been the Indigenous Jewish People as they are ON their Indigenous Homeland.

Oslo was just a way for the Muslims to move into the West Bank as a government and continue to kill Jews and destroy Israel.

Take a vacation


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> "BTW, no agreement between an occupying power and an occupied people, like Oslo, can legalize what is illegal."
> 
> Occupying power has been the Arabs in the 7th century and then the Ottoman Muslim Empire until 1917.
> 
> The OCCUPIED people during all of this time have been the Indigenous Jewish People as they are ON their Indigenous Homeland.
> 
> Oslo was just a way for the Muslims to move into the West Bank as a government and continue to kill Jews and destroy Israel.
> 
> Take a vacation


You are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

‘Extensive overlaps’ between BDS and terror groups revealed
					






					m.jpost.com
				




The Shin Bet announced on December 18 that it arrested approximately 50 members of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), ending the investigation into the August 23 terror attack that killed 17-year-old Rina Shnerb and revealing the organization’s ties to BDS, JNS reported


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

In a UNHRC interactive dialogue today with UN human rights chief Michelle Bachelet, UN Watch’s Hillel Neuer asked her to comment on the appointment of Navi Pillay, who has repeatedly lobbied governments against Israel, as Chair of the new commission of inquiry on Israel. In her reply, delivered after statements by some 40 speakers, Bachelet failed to respond to Neuer’s questions or to defend the appointment of Pillay. See full text below.

(full article online)









						UN rights chief unable to defend appointment of BDS campaigner Navi Pillay to inquiry on Israel - UN Watch
					

SHARE:  Facebook | Instagram | Twitter | YouTube In a UNHRC interactive dialogue today with UN human rights chief Michelle Bachelet, UN Watch’s Hillel Neuer asked her to comment on the appointment of Navi Pillay, who has repeatedly lobbied governments against Israel, as Chair of the new...



					unwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

How an undercover activist exposed London's Jew-hating elites
					

How an undercover activist exposed London's Jew-hating elites - Mishpacha magazine digs into an undercover past.




					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I was curious to see exactly what made Haifa University an "apartheid institution" according to the BDS movement. Here is their evidence: "Haifa University discriminates against Palestinian citizens of Israel through exclusionary practices."

Really? Because fully 41% of students at Haifa University are Arab - double the percentage of Arab citizens in Israel as a whole! Haifa University is twice as welcoming of Arab students than they are of Jewish students on a per capita basis!

Haifa University is far more liberal and far more progressive than Karen Froud Ph.D. is. 

Leisman wrote an excellent and detailed response to Froud as well, including these points:





> It is quite audacious of you to claim that you support academic freedom by requesting others to shut down academic freedom. Before I begin, may I call your attention to the UN Declaration of Human Rights (1949) Article 19, which you obviously have not read, that states, "Everyone has the right to freedom of opinion and expression: this right includes freedom to hold opinions without interference and to seek, receive and impart information and ideas through any media and regardless of frontiers." (So much for your understanding of Human Rights and Academic Freedom).
> What you want is not a boycott but rather political pressure on second parties to pressure third parties to affect policy-change by that third party (i.e. the government the State of Israel). That is not even a secondary boycott but rather just simply bullying. So much for academic discourse on your part on an issue that has nothing to do with the project in Neuroeducation. What makes your opinions valid and those of others not? Some website? Do you base your actions on an order on a website? Your actions are inconsistent with the notion of Academic Freedom, but rather with an opinionated individual ramming his/her political agenda down the throats of academics on a mailing list.



Froud receives a lot of very bad ratings in RateMyProfessors, as she appears to pre-record her lectures and gives students the link on YouTube. She also apparently publicly humiliates students she doesn't like. 

It is not surprising that self-righteous BDS bullies are also bullies in real life.

(full article online)









						Columbia BDS professor a little unclear on what "academic freedom" means
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



No.


----------



## Sixties Fan

> The email from Owens read: “On January 20, the board of directors received an email from a Jewish American activist urging us to cancel our upcoming trips to Israel (scheduled for March 15 and 29, 2022 and March 2023), saying that we are greenwashing the conflict there and providing legitimacy to the Israeli state, which is engaged in apartheid against the Palestinian people.”
> 
> The board notified Owens and the National Outings team, which “sent our standard response which states that we don’t restrict our trips due to regional conflicts or politics,” Owens wrote. “The activist was not satisfied and said he planned to get additional activist groups involved.
> 
> “On February 22, the board received an email from a coalition of activist organizations … threatening that if we did not cancel the upcoming trips within a week, they would go public that the organization was violating the organizational values it recently rolled out.”
> 
> Acting executive director Dan Chu, the email said, “appointed a group to handle the response” and notified Israel trip leaders.
> 
> The special group appointed by Chu met with the progressive activists, the email said, “who insisted that there was no room for compromise and reiterated their demand that we cancel the trips by March 7.”
> 
> The group “spent the next few days reviewing the pros and cons of each outcome,” Owens wrote, adding: “the National Outings team did not want to cancel the trips.”
> 
> In the end, two members of the group appointed by Chu recommended that he cancel the trips, “and he agreed,” Owens wrote.



The Sierra Club is freely admitting that it caved to threats from BDSers. There was no decision based on Israel's supposed policies: it was to stop the haters from blackmailing them with threats of making a big publicity stink.

This is hardly a moral response by the Sierra Club. It is pure cowardice. It caved to haters and violated its own policies not to let politics enter into these kinds of decisions.

And it deserves to receive at least as much criticism for being so spineless to professional antisemites as it would have gotten from the haters. 

(full article online)









						The @SierraClub caves to BDS bullies,  cancels all its Israel trips (update)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, Palestinian prime minister met with what Palestinian media called 300 Harvard University students to spout anti-Israel propaganda. 

"The biggest challenge [for Palestinians] is national unity and ending division, and we will work to achieve it by all means. The second challenge is the Judaization of Jerusalem as the capital," Shtayyeh said.

The trip was part of Harvard Israel Trek, an annual subsidized trip to Israel and the territories during spring break. 

Despite the students being exposed to unfettered Palestinian propaganda, BDSers on campus try to dissuade students from going:




> Harvard Out of Occupied Palestine hung flyers across campus last week (February 25) urging undergraduates to boycott Harvard Israel Trek, an annual subsidized spring break trip to Israel and the West Bank.
> 
> Organizers for HOOP — a student group spearheaded by the Palestine Solidarity Committee that calls on Harvard to divest holdings linked to Israel’s presence in Palestine — posted flyers with QR codes linked to a document that alleges trip-goers are “complicit in apartheid and settler colonialism.”
> 
> In 2019, the PSC distributed a petition urging undergraduates to boycott Israel Trek, which was ultimately canceled due to Covid-19.
> 
> Applications for this year’s trip closed last October. According to Israel Trek student leader Ty L. Geri ’23, more than 450 students applied for just 100 spots.
> 
> The trip includes a visit of the West Bank and discussions with high-ranking Israeli and Palestinian officials. In emails about the trip sent last semester, organizers say the trip provides participants an opportunity to explore “unique and nuanced realities at the core of Israel’s geopolitical landscape.”
> 
> HOOP organizer Christian B. Tabash ’21-’22 said he rejects the idea that the trip can provide a balanced perspective on the conflict between Israel and Palestine despite including the West Bank on its itinerary.
> 
> “It doesn’t matter if you spend a few hours in the West Bank, a day in the West Bank, a few days in the West Bank, or if you talk to a Palestinian,” Tabash said. “That is irrelevant, because power is unequal and Palestinians exist as the colonized.”



HOOP's problem isn't with "balance." It is that they do not want any student to ever hear what any Zionist ever has to say. They want their propaganda to be the only thing Harvard students ever hear about the region.










						A hundred Harvard students visit Israel and the West Bank
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tufts University's Students for Justice in Palestine wrote a "BDS Pledge."

It includes these solemn promises:



> - I pledge to stand in solidarity with Palestinians in their struggle against displacement, colonization, military occupation, and apartheid by following the call for BDS.
> - I pledge to boycott Sabra Hummus and Pillsbury.
> - I pledge to refuse to be involved with Friends of Israel, J Street U Tufts, Tisch Summer Fellowship with the Anti-Defamation League (ADL), Tufts Birthright Israel, TAMID, Study abroad programs in Israel.
> - Boycott targets of BDS globally including HP, Israeli fruits and vegetables, Puma, AXA, SodaStream, and Ahava.
> - Commit to BDS until Palestine is free.



We've seen these sorts of things before - after all, the BDS movement itself is based on "pledging" to boycott Israeli products and institutions and more - but did you ever think about the concept of a pledge?

Does Birthright or Hillel demand that people must "pledge" to a certain way of thinking or acting in order to join? 

The very concept of a "BDS pledge" is really an attempt to ensure that people are not exposed to opinions that BDS leaders find objectionable.

-----
J Street U is a great gateway drug to becoming an unthinking anti-Israel drone, but it doesn't agree with today's antisemites that Zionism is a white supremacist ideology, so it is verboten to associate with them.

The most glaring distinction between liberal Zionist and "progressive" anti-Zionist groups is the willingness to discuss things with the other side.  This refusal by BDSers to even talk with anyone who disagrees with their extremist positions isn't a sign of strength, but of weakness. It shows that they have no confidence that their propaganda can survive when confronted with other ideas. 

This pledge proves that BDS isn't a movement or a philosophy. BDS is a cult. 

The best part of this pledge is that it lists lots of student groups on campus who support Israel as a Jewish state. They clearly dwarf the BDSers on campus. And the very existence of this pledge, and similar ones on other campuses, is all the proof you need that BDS makes a lot of noise but it knows that it must use brainwashing methods to keep its core

(full article online)









						The Tufts University BDS Pledge reveals a great deal
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In response to the EAPPI’s return, Im Tirtzu has resumed filming EAPPI’s activities and put up large banners in Hebron informing IDF soldiers about the illegal presence of the accompaniers, urging soldiers to report them to the authorities.






Im Tirtzu banners alerting Israelis in Hebron, March 2022. / Im Tirtzu

These accompaniers enter the country predominately using tourist visas and then proceed to operate in Judea, Samaria, or Jerusalem for three months. Upon their return home, they share their experiences with their churches and communities.

EAPPI has come under fire from an array of pro-Israel groups that have shed light on its anti-Israel activities, noting that the accompaniers violate the conditions of their tourist visas by harassing IDF soldiers and residents, and upon their return home engage in anti-Israel advocacy including promoting BDS and smearing Israel as an apartheid state.

(full article online)









						Im Tirtzu Challenges ‘BDS Tourists’ in Hebron
					

Im Tirtzu has resumed filming EAPPI's activities and put up large banners in Hebron informing IDF soldiers about the illegal presence of the accompaniers.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Light Rail is a war crime? LOL!

Maybe in California.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

It was a clever ruse because it rendered the verity of the most outrageous allegations as beyond dispute.  Iman Abid-Thompson lamented the “silencing, ostracizing, complete pushing out and rejection of what Palestinians are experiencing.” She cast her defamatory slurs of the Jewish state as the “truths that people don’t want you to hear, people don’t want you to know!”  Her  message came across loud and clear: Anyone daring to challenge her tales of Israeli abuse is a part of the racist power structure, guilty of trying to silence the “reality”of oppressed and marginalized communities. 

Thus, secure her charges would not be challenged, Iman-Thompson put forth her horror fantasy of an Israeli settler-colonialist state where Palestinian children are seized from their mothers and taken from their homes in order to make way for Jewish settlers.  According to this nightmarish tale, anyone caught speaking up about the alleged atrocities, including journalists reporting critically about Israel, “are not just silenced, not just detained, they are actually being killed.”  

Needless to say, Israelis do not kidnap children to take over their parents’ homes. Nor are journalists and others murdered either for reporting the truth or for spreading lies about Israel.  Yet despite the ludicrous and obviously false nature of Abid-Thompson’s charges, they were allowed to stand without challenge.  

It would not have been difficult for NPR staff to ascertain before inviting her as the main speaker that Iman Abid-Thompson was far from a reliable witness, that she was a radical extremist with a propensity to go overboard.  After all, the same NPR station had reported just a year earlier that Abid-Thompson had been investigated and condemned by the New York Civil Liberties Union when she served as director of its Genesee Valley chapter.  She had gotten carried away at a protest outside the office of the county’s district attorney, invoking charges of “white supremacy,” and hurling obscenity-laced threats not only against the elected officials but against their children, as well: 



> “I don’t know who the f*** Sandra Doorley thinks she is, but she made this . . . courtyard a trespassing zone? Is she out of her f***ing mind?” You’re lucky that I work for the f***ng ACLU ‘cause litigation is about to pop off. This is white supremacy at its best, when people think that the law is within their side that they can do whatever the f*** they want. We’ve been watching them, we’ve been reading their damn policies, we know your names we know where your children go to school don’t you f*** worry”.


Yet, despite her disturbing history, Abid-Thompson in her new role as a BDS director, was invited to promote her defamatory fabrications, with her falsehoods featured as the linchpin of the discussion. 

(full article online)









						Local NPR Station WXXI Spreads BDS Propaganda and Falsehoods About the Jewish State
					

BDS activists are amplifying their vilification campaign against the Jewish state with the help of the local NPR station, WXXI.




					www.camera.org


----------



## surada

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Acquisition
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> Wow, you need to be able to identify what actually happens in the real-world and the idealism on paper.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Just because you believe there is an international that was violated, does not mean it was universally accepted n that same manner, purpose and intent.  When you say that the territory occupied by the Jordanians was actually occupied, what sovereign government hold title to that territory.  It could not be any legitimate territory exercising authority over the West Bank.  No Arab Palestinian Government existed.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Oh come-on now.  If you are trying to make an Article 2 argument, you  are going to have trouble.  The West Bank was NOT a state.  Article 2(4) says in art: "use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations."  Article 1 defines the purposes:
> 
> ◈   "maintain international peace and security" (CHECK the Box)​◈   "develop friendly relations among nations" (CHECK the Box)​◈   "self-determination of peoples" (CHECK the Box)​◈   "achieve international co-operation in solving international problems"  (CHECK the Box)​
> The Recommendation from the UN was to create an Arab and Jewish State.  Well, after the Annexation by the representative of the Arab Palestinian people, the territory was "Arab" and the peoples representatives voted for  Annexation.  That is called "self-determination by the people."
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Sixties Fan is on target.  You are trying to use the Treaty of Lausanne argument.  And again, Article 30 does not create a state.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You are trying to twist the events as they happened.  The residents lost citizenship in August of 1988.  The Jordanians withdrew all ties.  Up to that point, the West Bank was sovereign territory of Jordan which was Occupied by the Israelis.  When, "on July 31 King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank"  there was no government - least of all an Arab Palestinian Government, able to assume the  Rights and Duties of States over the territory.
> 
> *terra nullius *‘The expression “ terra nullius ” was a legal term of art employed in connection with “occupation” as one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over territory otherwise than by cession or succession, it was a cardinal condition of a valid “occupation” that the territory should be terra nullius— a territory belonging to no-one—at the time of the act alleged to constitute the “occupation” . . .’: Western Sahara Case 1975 I.C.J. Rep. 6 at 39. Cf . Eastern Greenland, Legal Status of, Case ( 1933 ) P.C.I.J., Ser. A/B, No. 53 at 44 and 63. In the words of 1 Oppenheim 687 , ‘*The only territory which can be the object of occupation is that which does not already belong to another state, whether it is uninhabited, or inhabited by persons whose community is not considered to be a state; for individuals may live on as territory without forming themselves into a state proper exercising sovereignty over such territory’. *See also Clipperton Island Case ( 1931 ) 2 R.I.A.A. 1105 ; Island of Palmas Case ( 1928 ) 2 R.I.A.A. 829 ; Minquiers and Ecrehos Case 1953 I.C.J. Rep. 47 ; Rann of Kutch Case ( 1968 ) 17 R.I.A.A. 1 ; Western Sahara Case 1975 I.C.J. Rep. 12 . And see Crawford , The Creation of States in International Law (2nd ed.), 265–268. The process whereby territory already subject to the sovereignty of another State may be acquired—and by very much the same method as for occupation —is referred to as prescription ( see prescription, acquisitive ).​​I urge you to read the extracted part provided, _supra,_ very carefully.  Pay close attention to the part I marked n "*red*."
> *SOURCE*:  Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law / John P. Grant and J. Craig Barker. 3rd ed.
> Copyright © ˝ 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. Published by Oxford University Press, Inc. 198 Madison Avenue, New York, New York 10016 pg 596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


For most of it's history Israel and Judah were ruled by Egypt, Babylon, Persians, Syrians, Greeks, Romans and Turks. The Arabs were there since Sargon 2 settled four Arab tribes in Samaria around 700 BC. Sargon himself was an Arkkadian from the Arabian peninsula. In any case the people who lived in Palestine were always there. They didn't leave after the fall of the temple and they didn't immigrate from Europe or Russia.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> It was a clever ruse because it rendered the verity of the most outrageous allegations as beyond dispute.  Iman Abid-Thompson lamented the “silencing, ostracizing, complete pushing out and rejection of what Palestinians are experiencing.” She cast her defamatory slurs of the Jewish state as the “truths that people don’t want you to hear, people don’t want you to know!”  Her  message came across loud and clear: Anyone daring to challenge her tales of Israeli abuse is a part of the racist power structure, guilty of trying to silence the “reality”of oppressed and marginalized communities.
> 
> Thus, secure her charges would not be challenged, Iman-Thompson put forth her horror fantasy of an Israeli settler-colonialist state where Palestinian children are seized from their mothers and taken from their homes in order to make way for Jewish settlers.  According to this nightmarish tale, anyone caught speaking up about the alleged atrocities, including journalists reporting critically about Israel, “are not just silenced, not just detained, they are actually being killed.”
> 
> Needless to say, Israelis do not kidnap children to take over their parents’ homes. Nor are journalists and others murdered either for reporting the truth or for spreading lies about Israel.  Yet despite the ludicrous and obviously false nature of Abid-Thompson’s charges, they were allowed to stand without challenge.
> 
> It would not have been difficult for NPR staff to ascertain before inviting her as the main speaker that Iman Abid-Thompson was far from a reliable witness, that she was a radical extremist with a propensity to go overboard.  After all, the same NPR station had reported just a year earlier that Abid-Thompson had been investigated and condemned by the New York Civil Liberties Union when she served as director of its Genesee Valley chapter.  She had gotten carried away at a protest outside the office of the county’s district attorney, invoking charges of “white supremacy,” and hurling obscenity-laced threats not only against the elected officials but against their children, as well:
> 
> 
> Yet, despite her disturbing history, Abid-Thompson in her new role as a BDS director, was invited to promote her defamatory fabrications, with her falsehoods featured as the linchpin of the discussion.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local NPR Station WXXI Spreads BDS Propaganda and Falsehoods About the Jewish State
> 
> 
> BDS activists are amplifying their vilification campaign against the Jewish state with the help of the local NPR station, WXXI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org


Naturally you are the victim.


----------



## surada

The Canaanites
					

The Canaanites become one of the most intriguing examples of the neighboring group as “other” in the Bible, and because the narrator of the book of Genesis repeatedly calls the land Israel’s ancestors occupy “Canaan,” we begin with them. It is not too much of a stretch to say that the Canaanites...




					oxford.universitypressscholarship.com


----------



## Coyote

*Folks, this thread has really wandered over years, lets get back to the topic please, boycotting Israel.*


----------



## Dogmaphobe

The subject?


Oh, yes.


Only worthless antisemites support a boycott of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

he modern boycott of Israel and its people has evolved over time. It arguably began in the mid-20th century, when Arab elites enacted discriminatory and exclusionary policies against 900,000 Jews indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa, culminating in their mass dispossession and forced migration. The boycott then developed into an Arab intergovernmental effort to target the young country to which most of these Jews fled—the state of Israel—through political, cultural, and economic isolation aimed at uprooting them and their European Jewish brethren from the area.

This second incarnation began to wane as some Arab states reached mutually beneficial accommodations with Israel, over the period between the signing of the Camp David accords in 1979 and peace between Israel and Jordan in 1994. But other elements in the region—both governmental and non-governmental—arose to supplant it: The third iteration of the boycott was a ban on all forms of civil engagement with Israelis, even and especially in countries where a peace between governments was flourishing.

This boycott, too, has since begun to fade, as a rising tide of Arab youth seek to engage their Israeli neighbors. But now a fourth iteration of the boycott has emerged, this time driven largely by foreigners. The Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement brings together Islamist, far-left, and hardline Palestinian elites—primarily in Europe and the Americas—in a campaign to drive a cultural and economic wedge between Israelis and their global partners.

The history of boycotts against Israel is marked by several consistent patterns. First, boycotts have not only failed to defeat Israel and its people; they have actually spurred innovation, invigorating Israeli economy and society. At the same time, boycotts have harmed Arab societies and economies, and the techniques used in these boycotts have spread to other conflicts _within _Arab societies, hardening sectarian attitudes and increasing intra-communal divisions, thereby contributed to the disintegration of fractured nation-states including Yemen, Iraq, Libya, and Syria. Furthermore, the boycotts have effectively isolated Palestinians within the West Bank and Gaza from the region: While hardline “resistance” factions have enjoyed support from numerous external powers, the Palestinians working to build institutions for a future state could hardly find Arab partners. Nor could they work hand in hand with Israelis in engaging the region—a role which would have empowered them economically. 

To rebuild and revitalize the region, we must break with this tragic history: We must overcome the boycott, for the benefit of all, moving from a mindset of segregation to a policy of integration. The following study traces the impact of all four phases of the boycott on Israelis and on Arabs. It then outlines a project to transition to a “post-boycott region,” in which the benefits of partnership overcome the folly of exclusion.


(full article online)









						How the BDS Movement Harms Arab Interests - The American Interest
					

Successive boycotts of Israel and its people have done incalculable harm to Arab countries. It’s time to move forward to a post-boycott region.




					www.the-american-interest.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On social media, Emiratis, Bahrainis and Israelis are reaching out to one another in celebration of the historic Abraham Accord, which has normalized informal relations between Israel and the two countries. State leaders, cultural figures, and private citizens are already extending invitations to visit each other and discussing possible ways to collaborate. The overwhelming majority of countries in the world have welcomed this breakthrough, which offers optimistic hope for peace and prosperity in the region.

Predictably, the Boycott, Divest, and Sanctions (BDS) movement, which aims to isolate Israel economically, culturally, and geopolitically, is singing a different tune.

The movement’s core principle of “anti-normalization” works to restrict any interaction between Israelis and Arabs, and considers any form of cooperation treasonous.  “Strongly condemning” the Abraham Accord, the BDS movement is now calling for a full boycott of UAE sponsored activities, festivals, and projects.

The official BDS movement website defines normalization as “the participation in any project, initiative or activity, in Palestine or internationally, that aims (implicitly or explicitly) to bring together Palestinians (and/or Arabs) and Israelis (people or institutions) without placing as its goal resistance to and exposure of the Israeli occupation.”

The BDS charter explicitly rejects “co-existence” between Arabs and Israeli Jews and instead preaches  “co-resistance,” an ideology that even excludes “cooperating with the leftist Zionists who take part in demonstrations or call themselves peace activists.” “Dialogue,” “healing,” and “reconciliation” are all considered forms of normalization, and thus censured by the BDS movement.

Consequently, Arabs and Israelis who choose to enjoy a cup of coffee together, or attend a sporting event or a concert, are fair game to be targeted and publicly shamed by BDS proponents. They harass, bully, intimidate, silence, and violently threaten ordinary citizens and public figures who dare interact with Israeli Jews.

Sadly, the greatest victims of anti-normalization are Palestinians themselves, who are prevented from exercising free speech, artistic freedom, and earning a livelihood.

(full article online)









						BDS Anti-Normalization Bent on Silencing Arab Voices
					

By Ari Ingel & Karys R. Oschin On social media, Emiratis, Bahrainis and Israelis are reaching out to one another in celebration of the historic Abraham Accord, which has



					www.creativecommunityforpeace.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

While Hasan’s was interviewing someone who went on to say something that would have raised his blood pressure significantly, Jebreal tweeted something that was meant to demonize Israel; it instead showed Israel to be a beacon of democracy, while at the same time showed those who hate Israel to be morally bankrupt.

Now this post involves both Hasan and Jebreal’s “own goals.”
Hasan has expressed his disappointment over the two Arab Israeli parties snubbing Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky’s speech to the Knesset, which included MK Ofer Cassif, about whom Jebreal had tweeted to make her misguided point:









						Where Israel-Haters Collide: Max Blumenthal vs Mehdi Hasan
					

Israel-hater Max Blumenthal attacks fellow Israel-hater Mehdi Hasan, for being on team Ukraine instead of team Russia




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Canadian Jewish group is calling on McGill University to defund a student government body after it endorsed a boycott of Israel over the objections of its own judicial board.

The “Palestinian Solidarity Policy” motion, placed on a winter referendum ballot by the Students’ Society at McGill University (SSMU), was passed with 71% of participating students voting in favor. It accused Israel of imposing “settler-colonial apartheid” against Palestinians and backed a boycott of “all corporations and institutions complicit” in that alleged practice.

B’nai Brith noted that voting on the measure had proceeded against the counsel of SSMU’s own Judicial Board. The board has twice ruled that joining the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign, which opposes Israel’s continued existence as a Jewish state, would violate not only SSMU’s constitution but also the university’s policy on equity and inclusion.

“SSMU’s behavior over the past week has not only been antisemitic, but contrary to the rule of law,” B’nai Brith Canada CEO Michael Mostyn commented. “We call on McGill University to immediately cease funding SSMU until it rescinds this bogus referendum result.”

That demand followed a precedent-setting decisionearlier this month, when the University of Toronto withheld thousands of dollars in student fees from the school’s graduate student union over its efforts to boycott the Jewish state.

(full article online)









						McGill University Faces Call to Defund Student Society Over ‘Extreme’ Israel Boycott Measure
					

Fine Arts Building of McGill University in Montreal, Quebec. Photo: DXR/Wikimedia Commons A Canadian Jewish group called on McGill University …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A Canadian Jewish group is calling on McGill University to defund a student government body after it endorsed a boycott of Israel over the objections of its own judicial board.
> 
> The “Palestinian Solidarity Policy” motion, placed on a winter referendum ballot by the Students’ Society at McGill University (SSMU), was passed with 71% of participating students voting in favor. It accused Israel of imposing “settler-colonial apartheid” against Palestinians and backed a boycott of “all corporations and institutions complicit” in that alleged practice.
> 
> B’nai Brith noted that voting on the measure had proceeded against the counsel of SSMU’s own Judicial Board. The board has twice ruled that joining the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign, which opposes Israel’s continued existence as a Jewish state, would violate not only SSMU’s constitution but also the university’s policy on equity and inclusion.
> 
> “SSMU’s behavior over the past week has not only been antisemitic, but contrary to the rule of law,” B’nai Brith Canada CEO Michael Mostyn commented. “We call on McGill University to immediately cease funding SSMU until it rescinds this bogus referendum result.”
> 
> That demand followed a precedent-setting decisionearlier this month, when the University of Toronto withheld thousands of dollars in student fees from the school’s graduate student union over its efforts to boycott the Jewish state.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McGill University Faces Call to Defund Student Society Over ‘Extreme’ Israel Boycott Measure
> 
> 
> Fine Arts Building of McGill University in Montreal, Quebec. Photo: DXR/Wikimedia Commons A Canadian Jewish group called on McGill University …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Play the antisemite card and weaponize the money.


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Singh later observed that “the Israeli occupation of Palestine continues for years”, he apparently takes this statement as an indisputable fact that requires no supporting evidence.

There is a reason Singh provides only rhetoric, not facts when accusing Israel of occupying Palestinian land: because it is empty rhetoric utterly devoid of supporting evidence.

The Jewish people’s history in the land of Israel stretches back three thousand years, and this tiny strip of land—smaller than Vancouver Island—has been the indigenous homeland for Jews ever since then. It is the land where the Jewish prophets walked, where Hebrew has been read, studied, and spoken for millennia, where two Jewish temples stood, and where observant Jews face when they pray, no matter where in the world they are today.

Israel’s legal basis for land ownership is well established in international law. The San Remo Declaration in 1920, which was the foundation for Israel’s legal land claims, came nearly half a century before Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) leader Yasser Arafat claimed that the Palestinians were a defined people who owned the land.

Clearly, the State of Israel is not occupying Palestinian land. If Singh is perhaps referring to Judea and Samaria—commonly referred to as the “West Bank” in media coverage—then he is still wrong. Judea and Samaria were occupied by the sovereign Kingdom of Jordan and were lost to Israel in 1967 when, under the leadership of King Hussein, Jordan attacked Israel. Today, Jordan does not claim the land as its own anymore, and international law simply does not allow the Palestinians—who do not represent a sovereign state that has ever been in existence—to claim the land as their own.

Perhaps even more remarkable than his claims about Israel’s alleged land theft is Singh’s statement that “BDS has received mostly hostile press.” It is unclear on what basis Singh argues that BDS—or the Boycott Divestment Sanctions movement against Israel—has been all but rejected or ignored by the news media. In fact, BDS is regularly covered by the news media thanks to anti-Israel detractors who propel its cause, including a recent CTV News Montreal story about a Russian pianist whose performance was canceled by the Montreal Symphony Orchestra in protest of the war in Ukraine.

(full article online)









						HRC Rebuts Columnist's Using Boycott of Russian Goods as Opportunity to Attack Israel In Vancouver's Georgia Straight Newspaper
					

In a recent March 5 opinion column in the Georgia Straight newspaper, columnist Gurpreet Singh took the British Columbia government’s




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel’s legal basis for land ownership is well established in international law.


Where does San Remo say that?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Acquisition
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,

*PREFACE*:  There should be a penalty for every contaminated question.

*BLUF*:  The *San Remo Convention* (SRC), concluded by the Allied Supreme Council (ASC) could not possibly make reference to the State of Israel, because Israel would not even be declared for another quarter-century into the future.   

The British (Mandatory) vision for the future of the Middle East was shaped largely by the Balfour Declaration (Nov 1917), the SRC (Arp 1920), and the impact of The Great War (WWI).  The general concept fueling the project for the National Home for the Jewish People (JNH) was largely due to the radical shifts in public and international policy. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Where does San Remo say that?


*(COMMENT)*

Mandates terms were given in with reference to Palestine (ie _the territory of_). In fact, the territory of Palestine was only limited by the terms made the Mandatory responsible for putting into effect the establishment in Palestine of a *national home for the Jewish* people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.

Let us be clear.  The San Remo Convention only spoke to the establishment of a JNH and nothing about the establishment of an Arab National Home (except as it may pertain to the Hashemite Kingdom).





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Acquisition
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *PREFACE*:  There should be a penalty for every contaminated question.
> 
> *BLUF*:  The *San Remo Convention* (SRC), concluded by the Allied Supreme Council (ASC) could not possibly make reference to the State of Israel, because Israel would not even be declared for another quarter-century into the future.
> 
> The British (Mandatory) vision for the future of the Middle East was shaped largely by the Balfour Declaration (Nov 1917), the SRC (Arp 1920), and the impact of The Great War (WWI).  The general concept fueling the project for the National Home for the Jewish People (JNH) was largely due to the radical shifts in public and international policy.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Mandates terms were given in with reference to Palestine (ie _the territory of_). In fact, the territory of Palestine was only limited by the terms made the Mandatory responsible for putting into effect the establishment in Palestine of a *national home for the Jewish* people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> 
> Let us be clear.  The San Remo Convention only spoke to the establishment of a JNH and nothing about the establishment of an Arab National Home (except as it may pertain to the Hashemite Kingdom).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Of course that ducks my question.



> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> Israel’s legal basis for land ownership is well established in international law.


Where does San Remo say that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

A closer look at those seven surveys suggests that even the seven students who had heard of BDS were not fans. Four of the seven noted that they would like to visit Israel. Six of the seven stated that they vehemently opposed academic boycotts. I only met one student on the Berkeley campus that day who both knew what “BDS” was and who supported academic boycotts. And that student noted that they did not expect such boycotts to work.

Twice in Berkeley’s history have anti-Israeli students tried to persuade the campus to pass BDS resolutions. Both attempts failed. This situation is mirrored on other campuses across the US. Despite the efforts of several student groups over the years, not one student referendum on BDS has passed and no university has boycotted Israel or its academic institutions. The question is no longer why BDS has failed so badly. The question is: Why are we still treating BDS as an issue, when students at America’s most progressive university don’t even have a clue what it is?

(full article online)









						BDS? Never heard of it.
					

If the Mideast Studies Association adopts the anti-Israel resolution, it will be the only academic group to do so – and then, most likely, it will quietly back down




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A closer look at those seven surveys suggests that even the seven students who had heard of BDS were not fans. Four of the seven noted that they would like to visit Israel. Six of the seven stated that they vehemently opposed academic boycotts. I only met one student on the Berkeley campus that day who both knew what “BDS” was and who supported academic boycotts. And that student noted that they did not expect such boycotts to work.
> 
> Twice in Berkeley’s history have anti-Israeli students tried to persuade the campus to pass BDS resolutions. Both attempts failed. This situation is mirrored on other campuses across the US. Despite the efforts of several student groups over the years, not one student referendum on BDS has passed and no university has boycotted Israel or its academic institutions. The question is no longer why BDS has failed so badly. The question is: Why are we still treating BDS as an issue, when students at America’s most progressive university don’t even have a clue what it is?
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS? Never heard of it.
> 
> 
> If the Mideast Studies Association adopts the anti-Israel resolution, it will be the only academic group to do so – and then, most likely, it will quietly back down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogs.timesofisrael.com





Sixties Fan said:


> The question is no longer why BDS has failed so badly. The question is: Why are we still treating BDS as an issue,


Good question. If BDS is not working, why are Israel and its supporters wringing their hands and spending hundreds of millions of dollars to stop it?


----------



## Hollie

Like the wicked witch of the west melting into the ground.


----------



## Hollie

What's an Islamic terrorist to do when he can't use kuffar technology to promote hate and violence?









						Facebook Blocks Hamas News Website and Palestinians Rejoice at Social Media Outage - The Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center
					

On October 12, 2021, Facebook announced that it had blocked the Hamas-affiliated Shehab News Agency Facebook page. It was the second time in recent months. It had blocked the page in July 2021 on the grounds that Shehab had repeatedly violated the rules of the Facebook community regarding hate...




					www.terrorism-info.org.il
				





On October 12, 2021, Facebook announced that it had blocked the Hamas-affiliated Shehab News Agency Facebook page. It was the second time in recent months. It had blocked the page in July 2021 on the grounds that Shehab had repeatedly violated the rules of the Facebook community regarding hate speech and the promotion of violence.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

“The resolution attacks the fundamental principles of academic freedom and association to which MESA specifically refers in its mission statement, and to which Brandeis is committed,” the Boston-area university said in a statement. “As a matter of principle, Brandeis University opposes academic boycotts of universities in any country. In light of this vote and the boycott, Brandeis dissociates from MESA and reaffirms our support for academic freedom.”

The decision adds Brandeis to the list of schools, including Florida State University and the University of Arizona, that have ended partnerships with MESA since the association first voted in December to weigh an endorsement of the Palestinian-led boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel.

(full article online )









						Brandeis University Affirms Support for ‘Academic Freedom,’ Severs Ties With Middle East Studies Association Over BDS Vote
					

Brandeis University. Photo: Wiki Commons. Brandeis University has become the latest institution to sever ties with the Middle East Studies …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Shhhh. Its a clip show, er, post.

Where are we after 21 years of BDS? 

Well, there's this. According to a Gallup poll released this week as part of its annual World Affairs poll, Israel ranks seventh on list of countries rated favorably by Americans.  
After multiple attempts to rid our port cities from the scurge of the Israel-affiliated Zim Shipping line, whats the net result of Block the Boat, and Block the Boat, the sequel?

* ZIM Integrated Shipping Services Ltd  stock has risen 226.06% over the last 12 months, and the average rating from Wall Street analysts is a Buy.

* ZIM generated $10.7 billion in revenue and $4.64 billion in net profit, also growing shareholders' equity to $4.6 billion.

* For 2021, Zim saw a 787% profit rise. 

Maybe that celebration party was a bit premature, eh, Lara?

But, But, But you say, Ben & Jerrys!  Thats was a BDS victory.  Right?  Right?  

Maybe its a Pyrrhic victory at best.   Since the Unilever owned business made the decision to stop selling ice cream over the Green line,  seven states have taken action against  the company.  Most recently, Colorado has joined New York, New Jersey, Illinois and Arizona divesting state pension funds from the company. Florida and Texas have also taken action against Ben & Jerry’s.   Other states are likely to take action as well.


Unilever’s stock has plunged in the six months.  Its been estimated that the boycott  has led to a $26 billion loss.

Unilever- this is your stock on BDS.

(full article online)









						BDS Fails, Great and Small
					

Shhhh.  Its a clip show, er, post. Where are we after 21 years of BDS? Well, there's this.   According to a Gallup poll released this week a...




					proisraelbaybloggers.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Explaining the working group’s Twitter suspension, the DSA said in a March 18 statement, “On February 18 the [National Political Committee] … asked the BDS and Palestine Solidarity Working Group to take down a thread on Twitter. The reason for asking the thread to be taken down was that it contained misinformation about what Bowman’s office told DSA in an an off-the-record meeting.”

(full article online)










						BDS Fail: Socialists Dump Anti-Israel Boycott Group | United with Israel
					

The Democratic Socialists of America group dissolved its BDS working group, which represents a major failure for the anti-Israel movement.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “The resolution attacks the fundamental principles of academic freedom and association to which MESA specifically refers in its mission statement, and to which Brandeis is committed,” the Boston-area university said in a statement. “As a matter of principle, Brandeis University opposes academic boycotts of universities in any country. In light of this vote and the boycott, Brandeis dissociates from MESA and reaffirms our support for academic freedom.”
> 
> The decision adds Brandeis to the list of schools, including Florida State University and the University of Arizona, that have ended partnerships with MESA since the association first voted in December to weigh an endorsement of the Palestinian-led boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandeis University Affirms Support for ‘Academic Freedom,’ Severs Ties With Middle East Studies Association Over BDS Vote
> 
> 
> Brandeis University. Photo: Wiki Commons. Brandeis University has become the latest institution to sever ties with the Middle East Studies …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Israel does not allow academic freedom in Palestine.

Why the double standard?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

The Islamic Terrorism Prevention Wall.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Middle East Studies Association (MESA)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*PREFACE*: There is no university that has pure academic freedom.  Politically - the freedom of speech has limits both nationally and internationally.  There is no academic freedom in the West Bank or Gaza Strip.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel does not allow academic freedom in Palestine.
> 
> Why the double standard?


*(COMMENT)*

So, let us be specific.  BSD has been politically weaponized.  The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)

◈  By virtue of that right, they freely determine their political status *and freely pursue their economic*, social and cultural development.​​◈  All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and f*reely pursue their economic*, social and cultural development. Nearly every nation has an obligation to the protection of national security or of public order, or of public health or morals.​​◈  Any advocacy of national, racial, or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility, or violence shall be prohibited by law.​





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Middle East Studies Association (MESA)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *PREFACE*: There is no university that has pure academic freedom.  Politically - the freedom of speech has limits both nationally and internationally.  There is no academic freedom in the West Bank or Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, let us be specific.  BSD has been politically weaponized.  The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
> 
> ◈  By virtue of that right, they freely determine their political status *and freely pursue their economic*, social and cultural development.​​◈  All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and f*reely pursue their economic*, social and cultural development. Nearly every nation has an obligation to the protection of national security or of public order, or of public health or morals.​​◈  Any advocacy of national, racial, or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility, or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





RoccoR said:


> All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and f*reely pursue their economic*, social and cultural development.


Most of the Palestinian's economic assets have been stolen by Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Middle East Studies Association (MESA)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *PREFACE*: There is no university that has pure academic freedom.  Politically - the freedom of speech has limits both nationally and internationally.  There is no academic freedom in the West Bank or Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, let us be specific.  BSD has been politically weaponized.  The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
> 
> ◈  By virtue of that right, they freely determine their political status *and freely pursue their economic*, social and cultural development.​​◈  All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and f*reely pursue their economic*, social and cultural development. Nearly every nation has an obligation to the protection of national security or of public order, or of public health or morals.​​◈  Any advocacy of national, racial, or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility, or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Holy deflection, Batman.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Most of the Palestinian's economic assets have been stolen by Israel.



What assets? Their welfare checks?


----------



## BackAgain

Boycott Israel ???​No. Application *DENIED!*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why is light rail illegal?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Middle East Studies Association (MESA)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *PREFACE*: There is no university that has pure academic freedom.  Politically - the freedom of speech has limits both nationally and internationally.  There is no academic freedom in the West Bank or Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, let us be specific.  BSD has been politically weaponized.  The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)
> 
> ◈  By virtue of that right, they freely determine their political status *and freely pursue their economic*, social and cultural development.​​◈  All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and f*reely pursue their economic*, social and cultural development. Nearly every nation has an obligation to the protection of national security or of public order, or of public health or morals.​​◈  Any advocacy of national, racial, or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility, or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


All talk from BDS.
Show us the proof.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


When people boycott Israeli wine.......more Israeli wine is sold.

Keep boycotting.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Americans for Peace Now Fighting Anti-Boycott Legislation
					

Stuck in 1994? You bet.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Hollie

Tony Forester

@FreeArgumentor
·
Mar 28

Replying to 
@OnlinePalEng
I just placed an order for Israeli dates available on Amazon - you boycott #Jewish goods like the #Nazis I buy even more and encourage people to do so #BDSFail




amazon.com
Urban Platter Israeli Medjool (Medjoul) Dates 200g
Urban Platter Israeli Medjool (Medjoul) Dates 200g


----------



## Hollie




----------



## surada

Hollie said:


>


Nice gesture. Boycotting Israel only hurts the Palestinians. They grow the dates.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Student Rally for Palestine 🇵🇸​


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York University on Wednesday denounced the Middle East Studies Association’s recent endorsement of an academic boycott of Israel.

The school joined growing calls for MESA to reverse its embrace of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel, which was approved by members of the scholarly association in a vote earlier this month.

“NYU rejects and is deeply disappointed by the Middle East Studies Association’s recently passed resolution calling for an academic boycott of Israel,” university spokesperson John Beckman said in a statement issued Wednesday. “NYU’s opposition to academic boycotts is longstanding and is grounded in the belief that academic boycotts are at odds with the principles of academic freedom and the free exchange of ideas.”

Beckman also cited several examples of NYU’s opposition to BDS, going as far back as 2013, when President David McLaughlin expressed “disappointment, disagreement, and opposition” to an American Studies Association’s resolution to boycott Israel. NYU rejected BDS again in 2016 after it was endorsed by the NYU Graduate Student Union, and in 2018, when the NYU Student Government Assembly passed a pro-BDS resolution accusing Israel of “ongoing violation of [Palestinians’] human rights.”

(full article online )









						NYU ‘Deeply Disappointed’ in MESA, Urges Reversal of Academic Boycott of Israel
					

The New York University campus. Photo: Cincin12/Wiki Commons. New York University on Wednesday denounced the Middle East Studies Association’s recent …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> New York University on Wednesday denounced the Middle East Studies Association’s recent endorsement of an academic boycott of Israel.
> 
> The school joined growing calls for MESA to reverse its embrace of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israel, which was approved by members of the scholarly association in a vote earlier this month.
> 
> “NYU rejects and is deeply disappointed by the Middle East Studies Association’s recently passed resolution calling for an academic boycott of Israel,” university spokesperson John Beckman said in a statement issued Wednesday. “NYU’s opposition to academic boycotts is longstanding and is grounded in the belief that academic boycotts are at odds with the principles of academic freedom and the free exchange of ideas.”
> 
> Beckman also cited several examples of NYU’s opposition to BDS, going as far back as 2013, when President David McLaughlin expressed “disappointment, disagreement, and opposition” to an American Studies Association’s resolution to boycott Israel. NYU rejected BDS again in 2016 after it was endorsed by the NYU Graduate Student Union, and in 2018, when the NYU Student Government Assembly passed a pro-BDS resolution accusing Israel of “ongoing violation of [Palestinians’] human rights.”
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYU ‘Deeply Disappointed’ in MESA, Urges Reversal of Academic Boycott of Israel
> 
> 
> The New York University campus. Photo: Cincin12/Wiki Commons. New York University on Wednesday denounced the Middle East Studies Association’s recent …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Maybe you should listen.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Aren't these the folks who fell through the roof?


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Maybe you should listen.



We do...

that's your problem...


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> We do...
> 
> that's your problem...


They are building Jewish only settlements in the old Arab quarter of. Jerusalem.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> They are building Jewish only settlements in the old Arab quarter of. Jerusalem.



See, you'll make up even more lies
doubling down for Arab supremacists...

I told you, we listen, and that's your problem.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Nice gesture. Boycotting Israel only hurts the Palestinians. They grow the dates.



As if those who pretend to boycott Israel,
care about them, or anyone...



> Indians Reject Israel Boycott Calls, Point Out Hypocrisy​Meanwhile, buyers of dates from Karachi Bakery are unperturbed by the boycott call. *“Dates are made by Allah and grow on trees. It doesn’t matter which country they are grown in. This is a mischief by a handful of politicians, who want to get political mileage during this time. Next time,* *they may ask to boycott Irani dates alleging that they are grown by Shias,”* said Md Sajid of Afzalgunj, a regular buyer of dates from Karachi Bakery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“If they want to boycott Israel, why don’t they boycott all their products, including medicines and the ventilators in hospitals? Many medicines manufactured by Israel are used by Hyderabadi Muslims. *Where does hatred go then? Is it selective as per our comfort? Islam doesn’t preach hatred sahab,” said Yusuf Ismail, a resident of Fateh Darwaza of Old City.











						Indians Reject Israel Boycott Calls, Point Out Hypocrisy
					

The Great Hyderabad Zionist Dateᵀᴹ Controversy




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> As if those who pretend to boycott Israel,
> care about them, or anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians Reject Israel Boycott Calls, Point Out Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> The Great Hyderabad Zionist Dateᵀᴹ Controversy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com


Palestinians grow the oranges, dates, olives and flowers.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> See, you'll make up even more lies
> doubling down for Arab supremacists...
> 
> I told you, we listen, and that's your problem.


I wish it was a lie.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> I wish it was a lie.



Like inventing an "Arab quarter" to frame Jews living there
as "dogs" in a "Jewish only settlement"?

*Arab supremacists merely use
the same racist tropes as the KKK.

*


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Palestinians grow the oranges, dates, olives and flowers.



Nah, they prefer scheming their own...
and the Vodka in the 'great satan'

As much as you enjoy their 
dates on Ramadan.



> Palestinian sources confirmed to Al-Araby Al-Jadeed today, Wednesday, that the Palestinian Anti-Corruption Court had arrested two former Palestinian ministers pending an investigation into the case of “marketing dates from Israeli settlements” and changing the origin of those products to Palestinian.​








https://www.alaraby.co.uk/economy/محكمة-فلسطينية-توقف-وزيرين-سابقين-في-قضية-تسويق-تمور-المستوطنات


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arieli Capital and Italian Government Launch New Cycles of Italy-Israel Accelerator
					

A stock market ticker screen in the lobby of the Tel Aviv Stock Exchange, in the center of Tel Aviv, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

The BDS Resolution at MESA​


----------



## Sixties Fan

This week, at the Junior & Cadet World Fencing Championships in Dubai, a Kuwaiti competitor forfeited his match rather than compete against an Israeli.

As always happens, Israel haters try to spin this as a victory, somehow.

According to this Arabic sports site, "Bloggers felt that the player dealt a resounding slap to the occupation and all those who continue its normal relations with it."

I don't think any Israelis are losing sleep over this, nor are any Emiratis having second thoughts about normalization with Israel because an 18 year old Kuwaiti junior fencer quit his match in Dubai.

Kuwaitis actually think that this makes them look good. They are delusional. Although one wonders why the International Fencing Federation doesn't penalize players who refuse to compete.

While the Kuwaitis celebrate another official loss, the rankings from the competition show exactly where Mohammed AlFadhli ended up: at 9,999th place.





His planned Israeli opponent was apparently David Frumgarzts, who is ranked 52nd compared to the Kuwaiti's 143rd. Meaning, the Israeli would probably have won anyway, which is another good reason for Alfadhli to quit. 











						Hate to break it to you, Kuwait, but forfeiting competitions doesn't bother Israel one tiny bit
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a characteristic display of opportunism, the BDS movement in March concentrated its focus on the war in Ukraine. Responding to the rapid condemnation of Russia and the implementation of economic sanctions, leaders and members of the BDS movement, its representatives in Congress, and allied intellectuals, alleged a hypocritical double standard and demanded the same be done to Israel. This sentiment was echoed by the Palestinian Authority, which claimed the “international community is being hypocritical and racist by being more sympathetic towards the Ukrainians because of their color, religion and race.”

The BDS movement’s position was complicated by the response of far left allies, including the Democratic Socialists of America, which initially blamed NATO expansion for goading Russia to attack, and then moderated to a broad anti-war position. Palestinian Authority support for Russia went largely unnoticed. The fact that Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky is Jewish and that Ukraine and Israel have positive relations is also a complication.


(full article online)









						BDS Co-Opts Ukraine and Drives Campus Hate to Attack Israel
					

Pro-Palestinian activists protest against the unloading of an Israeli ship at the Port of Oakland, June 4, 2021. Facebook/Arab Resource …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

What is the BDS Movement & What Does It Mean that the U.S Legislating Against It?​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


They are yet to divest.  So far, so fail.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Princeton University referendum tied to the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement failed on Wednesday after a contentious campus battle, the second time in seven years that an that an anti-Israel measure has failed in an all-campus vote at the Ivy League school, Jewish Insider has learned.

The referendum called on the university to “immediately halt” the use of Caterpillar construction machinery on campus, “given the violent role that Caterpillar machinery has played in the mass demolition of Palestinian homes, the murder of Palestinians and other innocent people, and the promotion of the prison-industrial complex.”

The measure required a majority of votes cast in the referendum to pass, and according to unofficial results posted on private social media accounts and obtained by JI, 1,124 (44%) students voted in favor of the referendum, while 1,029 (40%) students voted against it. A further 424 students (16%) abstained, meaning that some 56% of voters either opposed or abstained from the measure. The website used by Princeton to conduct the referendum required students to choose between three options — yes, no, abstain — before submitting their ballots.

Undergraduate Student Government President Mayu Takeuchi would not confirm the leaked results, which had circulated on social media on Wednesday afternoon, saying that official results would be posted “no earlier than this Friday, April 15 at noon.”

Princeton for Palestine, a group of students supporting the referendum, claimed victory in a since-deleted Instagram post on Wednesday night.

The university’s undergraduate population rejected a similar resolution in 2015, when 52.5% of participating students voted against an Israel divestment resolution.











						BDS referendum appears to fail at Princeton University
					

A previous vote failed at the university in 2015




					jewishinsider.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

UIUC Kills Student BDS Bill
					

The University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign (UIUC) killed a student government bill endorsing the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement in March.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

OSU student government president won’t sign divestment resolution
					

A resolution inspired by the boycott, divest and sanctions movement against Israel that The Ohio State University student senate approved April 6 died after the outgoing student senate president, Jacob




					www.clevelandjewishnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## BackAgain

P F Tinmore said:


>


My next computer will be an HP.


----------



## BothWings

Phoenall said:


> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world, and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute



Just like boycotting, sanctioning or putting tariffs on trade with China would (and did) cause some increases in prices here...however, considering the alternative of eventually being China's permanent bitch...(?)

There's a price to pay for having those cheap (Chinese) Walmart prices. It's quite the paradox. Freedom isn't free. Neither is maintaining autonomy in the face of encroaching globalism. Americans are too used to NOT paying the price. Now the idea of paying a little more for something made in America is sacrilegious and nearly impossible anyway. The globalists want to make every nation codependent with the rest to the point that none has any degree of self sufficiency and the World Bank controls it all.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BothWings said:


> Just like boycotting, sanctioning or putting tariffs on trade with China would (and did) cause some increases in prices here...however, considering the alternative of eventually being China's permanent bitch...(?)
> 
> There's a price to pay for having those cheap (Chinese) Walmart prices. It's quite the paradox. Freedom isn't free. Neither is maintaining autonomy in the face of encroaching globalism. Americans are too used to NOT paying the price. Now the idea of paying a little more for something made in America is sacrilegious and nearly impossible anyway. The globalists want to make every nation codependent with the rest to the point that none has any degree of self sufficiency and the World Bank controls it all.


Good points.


> Control oil and you can control nations. Control food and you can control people. ~ Henry Kissinger


The first thing colonial powers do is grab land. The locals who lived off that land cannot do that anymore. The only way to survive is to work for the colonial power's farms and factories built on stolen land. The people become slaves to that system in their own country.

The only road to freedom is to break that system.

Palestinians commemorate Land Day, decry Israeli land grabs​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonialism
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Colonialism has three foundational concerns – violence, territory, and population control – ​all of which rest on racialist discourse and practice. Placing the Zionist project in ​Israel/Palestine within the context of settler colonialism reveals strategies and goals ​behind the region’s rules of governance that have included violence, repressive ​state laws, and racialized forms of surveillance.​*...........................................................................................................................**Elia Zureik*​......................................................................._Head, Department of Sociology and Anthropology_​................................................................................._Doha __Institute for Graduate Studies, Qatar_​.I have to concur with PF Tinmore, in that from the perspective of the Middle East North African (MENA) Arab, this is the prevailing view.  The Arabs of MENA have maintained this view all throughout the contemporary period (_20th Century_) in the history of the region.  It was not unique to the Arab/Israeli Conflict but was applicable to those holdings during the supremacy of the Ottomans, Persians, French, and British Empires (to name just a few of the last thousand years). 
​




Courtesy of Wikipedia​
Focusing on the conflict today, the territorial control by the Israelis/Zionists did NOT come into control of the (so-called) occupied Palestinian territory through the aegis of either imperialism or colonialism.  There was no colonial or imperialist power that sent the Jewish people into that very small sliver of territory to establish the Jewish National Home.  The Israelis (Jews post 1948) did not deny the Arabs of Palestine their Right to Self-Determination at any time; but, Self-Determination is not the same as a guarantee of an independent state.  Since the adoption of the UN Special Commission on Palestine's Recommentations (1947), the Arabs of Palestine exercised their Right to Self-Determination twice (1948 and 1950).  Nor did the Arabs of Palestine lose control over any territorial integrity in which they had "the *full right and power of a governing body over itself*, without any interference from outside sources or bodies."  And the Arabs of Palestine have never demonstrated a time in which they have ever exercised full rights and powers over any territory. 



P F Tinmore said:


> The first thing colonial powers do is grab land. The locals who lived off that land cannot do that anymore. The only way to survive is to work for the colonial power's farms and factories built on stolen land. The people become slaves to that system in their own country.
> 
> The only road to freedom is to break that system.
> Palestinians commemorate Land Day, decry Israeli land grabs​


*(COMMENT)*
.
Q:  Where is this true? *→*  "The only way to survive is to work for the colonial power's farms and factories built on stolen land."  What Israeli-owned farm are the Arabs of Palestine forced to work on?

Yes, there is the Question of the Beduin in the Negev.  BUT, that is purely a domestic issue.  And while the end-game pertaining to the Beduins may not be quite understood, it is outside the UN Charter [_Article 2(7)_]. 

Q:  Where is the statement of facts that "require" UN intervention?




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Mindful

In the story of Naboth, King Ahab had Naboth executed on false pretenses, just so he could take his vineyard. As punishment, Ahab’s house was destroyed during his son’s reign. Clearly, Zogby is somehow suggesting we stole the land upon which the Psagot vineyards are located. Yet by invoking the Book of Kings – which deal with the Jewish kings, well before Muslims were even a thing, let alone set foot in the land – he is inadvertently acknowledging that these lands were ours before they fell in to the hands of the Arabs.

For the record, I highly recommend Psagot wine, it is truly delicious. 
Almost as delicious to me as the sight of these haters getting their panties into a knot.

Update: Obama might just be saved by the camera angle here:









						Haters Seethe Over VP Kamala Harris' Choice of Seder Wine
					

US Vice President Kamala Harris and Second Gentleman Doug Emhoff just held at a Seder at their residence. The haters noticed a small detail.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> .I have to concur with PF Tinmore, in that from the perspective of the Middle East North African (MENA) Arab, this is the prevailing view.


Indeed, it is hard to argue facts on the ground.

Remember, conquest, colonization, and occupation are acts of aggression. You can't do that and claim the right to defend yourself.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> Like inventing an "Arab quarter" to frame Jews living there
> as "dogs" in a "Jewish only settlement"?
> 
> *Arab supremacists merely use
> the same racist tropes as the KKK.
> 
> *


It's been the Arab quarter for more than a thousand years. The Arabs didn't immigrate from Europe and Russia. Why hasn't Israel been involved with the 40,000 Ukrainian Jews or offered them sanctuary?


----------



## surada

Mindful said:


> In the story of Naboth, King Ahab had Naboth executed on false pretenses, just so he could take his vineyard. As punishment, Ahab’s house was destroyed during his son’s reign. Clearly, Zogby is somehow suggesting we stole the land upon which the Psagot vineyards are located. Yet by invoking the Book of Kings – which deal with the Jewish kings, well before Muslims were even a thing, let alone set foot in the land – he is inadvertently acknowledging that these lands were ours before they fell in to the hands of the Arabs.
> 
> For the record, I highly recommend Psagot wine, it is truly delicious.
> Almost as delicious to me as the sight of these haters getting their panties into a knot.
> 
> Update: Obama might just be saved by the camera angle here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haters Seethe Over VP Kamala Harris' Choice of Seder Wine
> 
> 
> US Vice President Kamala Harris and Second Gentleman Doug Emhoff just held at a Seder at their residence. The haters noticed a small detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com


Arabs have been in Palestine since Abraham... long before islam. 4 Arab tribes were settled in Samaria around 600 BC by Sargon 2.


----------



## Mindful

surada said:


> Why hasn't Israel been involved with the 40,000 Ukrainian Jews or offered them sanctuary?



What is wrong with you?


----------



## surada

Mindful said:


> What is wrong with you?


Read A Palistinian Christian Cry for Reconciliation and get back to me.


----------



## Mindful

surada said:


> Read A Palistinian Christian Cry for Reconciliation and get back to me.



No, I won’t.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mindful said:


> What is wrong with you?


It is Easter and Surada has to spew her regular anti Israel non history.

Happy Easter Surada.


----------



## surada

Mindful said:


> No, I won’t.


Figures. The European Zionists behaved badly starting in 1920. Hard to imagine considering how they were treated in Europe and Russia.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, it is hard to argue facts on the ground.
> 
> Remember, conquest, colonization, and occupation are acts of aggression. You can't do that and claim the right to defend yourself.


The Arabs and Muslims invade, conquer, colonize, and occupy in an act of aggression but it is actually called an act of being indigenous of the places they invaded and conquered.

Precious.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> It is Easter and Surada has to spew her regular anti Israel non history.
> 
> Happy Easter Surada.


Why hasn't Israel airlifted the Ukrainian Jews out of harm's way?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Figures. The European Zionists behaved badly starting in 1920. Hard to imagine considering how they were treated in Europe and Russia.


Not the place to discuss this.  But you do never come and visit the appropriate thread for it.

Do not read because you do not want to have your education from childhood look like the piece of crap it is.

And it is not only for you, but it is for all the people who wish to believe those lies, because their minds work that way.

Some have managed to go against that non historical education.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> The Arabs and Muslims invade, conquer, colonize, and occupy in an act of aggression but it is actually called an act of being indigenous of the places they invaded and conquered.
> 
> Precious.


Nope. The Arabs have been in Palestine since Abraham.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Why hasn't Israel airlifted the Ukrainian Jews out of harm's way?


Who says that they have not?

You are so behind the news !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Nope. The Arabs have been in Palestine since Abraham.


Stop appropriating all the threads for your fairy tale fables.

What happened to 10,000 years ago?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Not the place to discuss this.  But you do never come and visit the appropriate thread for it.
> 
> Do not read because you do not want to have your education from childhood look like the piece of crap it is.
> 
> And it is not only for you, but it is for all the people who wish to believe those lies, because their minds work that way.
> 
> Some have managed to go against that non historical education.


There's more to history than Jewish history.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Stop appropriating all the threads for your fairy tale fables.
> 
> What happened to 10,000 years ago?


Are you talking about the Akkadians and Amorites?


----------



## Mindful

surada said:


> Figures. The European Zionists behaved badly starting in 1920. Hard to imagine considering how they were treated in Europe and Russia.



Bore me to tears, won’t you?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> There's more to history than Jewish history.


Yawn


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Are you talking about the Akkadians and Amorites?


You were attempting to prove that the Arabs were in Canaan 10,000 years ago.  

Remember the thread I started for it?

The one where you could not find proof of it if your life depended on it?


Isn't it a sin to lie during Easter?

It should be.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Remember, conquest, colonization, and occupation are acts of aggression.



Which is why the Muslims are all moving to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Figures. The European Zionists behaved badly starting in 1920. Hard to imagine considering how they were treated in Europe and Russia.



The Arab Muslims behaved badly starting in the 620s.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, it is hard to argue facts on the ground.
> 
> Remember, conquest, colonization, and occupation are acts of aggression. You can't do that and claim the right to defend yourself.


Indeed. Remember, conquest, colonization, and occupation are acts that define islamist history. 

You never studied your islam'ology so wouldn't know that.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> Indeed. Remember, conquest, colonization, and occupation are acts that define islamist history.
> 
> You never studied your islam'ology so wouldn't know that.



Early Muslim conquests.






Expansion from 622–750, with modern borders overlaid.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Another Misinterpretation of the Law
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, it is hard to argue facts on the ground.
> 
> Remember, conquest, colonization, and occupation are acts of aggression. You can't do that and claim the right to defend yourself.


*(COMMENT)*

This little bit of logic is simply untrue.  

The Arab Palestine BREAK THE LAW each time they commit an offense solely intended to harm the Occupying Power (the Israelis).​​The Arab Palestine BREAK THE LAW each time they commit an offense solely intended to seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them.​
The elements of self-defense are very specific.  The Right of Self-Defense has a very short time of validity.

The Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) cannot attack the Israelis in self-defense for something the Arab Palestinians claim happened last month, or last year, or in 1967 or 1948.  Self-Defense is the right to protect the people from immediate threats of harm.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Another Misinterpretation of the Law
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This little bit of logic is simply untrue.
> 
> The Arab Palestine BREAK THE LAW each time they commit an offense solely intended to harm the Occupying Power (the Israelis).​​The Arab Palestine BREAK THE LAW each time they commit an offense solely intended to seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them.​
> The elements of self-defense are very specific.  The Right of Self-Defense has a very short time of validity.
> 
> The Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) cannot attack the Israelis in self-defense for something the Arab Palestinians claim happened last month, or last year, or in 1967 or 1948.  Self-Defense is the right to protect the people from immediate threats of harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





RoccoR said:


> Self-Defense is the right to protect the people from immediate threats of harm.


Indeed, from the ongoing Nakba.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Mindful

At a time when more and more journalists have decided to eschew objectivity and truth in favor of partisan advocacy, the Guardian’s naked promotion of the Palestinian cause is an example of how low media organisations can go absent the ethical guardrails that have long governed the profession.

The outlet doesn’t merely uncritically amplify the Palestinian narrative at every opportunity, but often – by blurring cause and effect and omitting elements of the story that would paint Palestinians in a negative light whilst highlighting information, usually divorced of context, imputing Israeli malevolence – routinely publishes articles libeling Jewish state.









						Guardian obfuscates Palestinian desecration of al-Aqsa Mosque
					

At a time when more and more journalists have decided to eschew objectivity and truth in favor of partisan advocacy, the Guardian's naked promotion of the Pale




					camera-uk.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, from the ongoing Nakba.



*The lesson of Arab imperialism?*

Wanted domination over the entire M. East - lost to a bunch of former dhimmis.
Try to prevent non-Muslims from the Temple Mount - take apart a mosque for stones.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Confusion
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, from the ongoing Nakba.


*(PREFACE)*
.At the turn of the century (1999-2000), there was a development in the relationship between guerrilla and terrorist groups operations.





.​The Counterinsurgency (COIN) should be assembling an every increasing clarity on the Guerrilla Activity (angular view).  Similarly, the Counterterrorism (CT) resources attempt to develop and ever increasing focus on the activities and profile of terrorist groups.

Islamic groups *(Hamas, Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade, Popular ResistanceCommittees (PRC), Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC), Harakat al-Sabireen (HaS), Palestinian Liberation Front (PLF),* are stressing the recruitment skilled professionals.  These professional recruitments are essential to the policy of the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP).  These professional recruitments augment the several HoAP and they  Palestinian Islamic national liberation and resistance movement. 

Several of the HoAP Its goal are dedicated to confront the Israeli Occupation in the disputed territories that are under the . Its frame of reference is religious, which determines its principles, objectives and means. The Israeli Occupation and the need to meet The Hague Regulation, pertaining the requirement by restoring, and ensuring, public order and safety.  
.
*(COMMENT)*
.The HoAP generally considered the Israeli Occupation over the territories in dispute as a racist, aggressive, colonial and expansionist in nature.

While the HoAP often claims that the ongoing conflict is NOT religious based, but that does not fit the ground truth.  It is not uncommon to ranking members of one HoAP or another that there is an Islamic framework imbedded within the various programs.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Confusion
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(PREFACE)*
> .At the turn of the century (1999-2000), there was a development in the relationship between guerrilla and terrorist groups operations.
> 
> View attachment 632373
> .​The Counterinsurgency (COIN) should be assembling an every increasing clarity on the Guerrilla Activity (angular view).  Similarly, the Counterterrorism (CT) resources attempt to develop and ever increasing focus on the activities and profile of terrorist groups.
> 
> Islamic groups *(Hamas, Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade, Popular ResistanceCommittees (PRC), Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - General Command (PFLP-GC), Harakat al-Sabireen (HaS), Palestinian Liberation Front (PLF),* are stressing the recruitment skilled professionals.  These professional recruitments are essential to the policy of the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP).  These professional recruitments augment the several HoAP and they  Palestinian Islamic national liberation and resistance movement.
> 
> Several of the HoAP Its goal are dedicated to confront the Israeli Occupation in the disputed territories that are under the . Its frame of reference is religious, which determines its principles, objectives and means. The Israeli Occupation and the need to meet The Hague Regulation, pertaining the requirement by restoring, and ensuring, public order and safety.
> .
> *(COMMENT)*
> .The HoAP generally considered the Israeli Occupation over the territories in dispute as a racist, aggressive, colonial and expansionist in nature.
> 
> While the HoAP often claims that the ongoing conflict is NOT religious based, but that does not fit the ground truth.  It is not uncommon to ranking members of one HoAP or another that there is an Islamic framework imbedded within the various programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Are you still pushing that terrorist hokum?

Fighting against criminal activity is not terrorism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you still pushing that terrorist hokum?
> 
> Fighting against criminal activity is not terrorism.


As it is not Palestinian, Arab, or Muslim territory, what the Arab Muslims and others are engaging in is TERRORISM, in order to scare the indigenous people, the Jews, out of their Indigenous Ancient Homeland.

Hamas, the PA, Fatah, Al Husseini, ISIS, Hizbullah, etc, are all criminals, they are all terrorists.

Best lesson you will ever get.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Confusion
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Are you still pushing that terrorist hokum?
> 
> Fighting against criminal activity is not terrorism.


*(COMMENT)*
.
Oh you foolish man.

It is fighting against the Occupation Force that is prosecutable  criminal activity.  Intentional evil done by the Arab Palestinians against the Israelis IS PLAINLY a crime.  Such action is NOT SANCTIONED by Customary or International Humanitarian Law.

You would by hard pressed to find a law that trumps the Geneva Convention.  And to say that the Arab Palestinians have some special privilege to be exempt from Customary and International Humanitarian Law is tantamount to heresy of the highest order.

Please don't talk to us about intentionally harming the Israelis. Provoking the Israelis to take some action in response an Arab Palestinian intentional act to harm the Occupation Force IS WITHOUT QUESTION a criminal act.  And THEN have the audacity to make a complaint because the Israel respond to an Arab Palestinian criminal act or assault is unreasonable by any standard (*except that of the Arab Palestinians*).

It is just that simple*!*




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Confusion
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> Oh you foolish man.
> 
> It is fighting against the Occupation Force that is prosecutable  criminal activity.  Intentional evil done by the Arab Palestinians against the Israelis IS PLAINLY a crime.  Such action is NOT SANCTIONED by Customary or International Humanitarian Law.
> 
> You would by hard pressed to find a law that trumps the Geneva Convention.  And to say that the Arab Palestinians have some special privilege to be exempt from Customary and International Humanitarian Law is tantamount to heresy of the highest order.
> 
> Please don't talk to us about intentionally harming the Israelis. Provoking the Israelis to take some action in response an Arab Palestinian intentional act to harm the Occupation Force IS WITHOUT QUESTION a criminal act.  And THEN have the audacity to make a complaint because the Israel respond to an Arab Palestinian criminal act or assault is unreasonable by any standard (*except that of the Arab Palestinians*).
> 
> It is just that simple*!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


I believe that you are incorrect. Article 68 can not run cover for criminal activity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> I believe that you are incorrect. Article 68 can not run cover for criminal activity.


The Criminal Activity is that of the "Palestinians" .

Touchy people, Arab Muslims are.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Confusion
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> I believe that you are incorrect. Article 68 can not run cover for criminal activity.


*(QUESTIONS)*

Exactly what particular code or binding law makes the Occupation of formerly Jordanian sovereign territory Illegal?

Are you really going to tell us that this most recent felonious actions by the Arab Palestinians are "legal" and not included in Article 68?  Where in Article 68 is the exception for the Arab Palestinians?  

Are you really going to support the ideal that Article 20 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights does not cover the incitement to violence and official stipends for murderous activity?

This is just something that the Arab Palestinians attempt to capitalize upon as a means of justifying intentional acts to harm the Israeli.  This is an indication of the corrupt moral culture on which the Arab Palestinians have used.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Confusion
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(QUESTIONS)*
> 
> Exactly what particular code or binding law makes the Occupation of formerly Jordanian sovereign territory Illegal?
> 
> Are you really going to tell us that this most recent felonious actions by the Arab Palestinians are "legal" and not included in Article 68?  Where in Article 68 is the exception for the Arab Palestinians?
> 
> Are you really going to support the ideal that Article 20 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights does not cover the incitement to violence and official stipends for murderous activity?
> 
> This is just something that the Arab Palestinians attempt to capitalize upon as a means of justifying intentional acts to harm the Israeli.  This is an indication of the corrupt moral culture on which the Arab Palestinians have used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Why do you view everything through Israel's lens? Self defense changes the equation. If a cop violates the law, he forfeits his legal protections.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> I believe that you are incorrect. Article 68 can not run cover for criminal activity.



Certainly, do you think it covers incitement for violence,
and framing Jews an illegal ethnicity?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Why do you view everything through Israel's lens? Self defense changes the equation. If a cop violates the law, he forfeits his legal protections.



Maybe Arab supremacists got so confused in their own lies,
that they want to deny facts as an Israeli "narrative"....

Self defense against a coffee shop?

This is a ridiculously false argument against the rule of law itself.
Law doesn't forfeit legal protections of cops, or anyone to criminals.
Arab supremacists framing ethnicity as violation of law is evidently criminal.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Self defense changes the equation. If a cop violates the law, he forfeits his legal protections.



If a Palestinian terrorist violates the law, he forfeits his legal protections.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

What is the BDS Movement & What Does It Mean that the U.S Legislating Against It?​


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Is BDS Antisemitic?*

Many of the founding goals of the BDS movement, including denying the Jewish people the universal right of self-determination – along with many of the strategies employed in BDS campaigns are anti-Semitic. Many individuals involved in BDS campaigns are driven by opposition to Israel’s very existence as a Jewish state.   Often time, BDS campaigns give rise to tensions in communities – particularly on college campuses – that can result in harassment or intimidation of Jews and Israel supporters, including overt antisemitic expression and acts.  This dynamic can create an environment in which antisemitism can be expressed more freely.   

And, all too often, BDS advocates employ antisemitic rhetoric and narratives to isolate and demonize Israel.

*Key Points to Make Against BDS Campaigns*


*Promote reconciliation between Israel and the Palestinians through constructive measures.* BDS campaigns represent a hostile delegitimization tactic that rests on a fundamental rejection of Israel’s right to exist or defend itself.  BDS does nothing to promote peace. A more constructive approach would be to promote initiatives that build bridges, promote interaction, and help prepare both societies for peace.  


*Israelis want to make peace with the Palestinians. *The harsh rhetoric of proponents ignores the support of the Israeli public for a two-state solution and Israeli government efforts to promote negotiations and improve the situation on the ground for Palestinians, and overlooks Palestinian intransigence and violence. Efforts to delegitimize, punish or isolate Israel undermine this commitment. 


*The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is complex.  *Holding Israel alone accountable for the conflict is inaccurate and unhelpful.  The conflict over land and security can only be resolved at the negotiating table and through a two-state solution and both sides will  be required to make difficult decisions and concessions. 


*Israel is a proud democracy. *Israel is the leading stable democracy in the Middle East, with all of the institutions – a free press, a multitude of political parties, an independent judiciary and religious freedom — that are at the heart of true liberal democracies. The Middle East, and indeed the world, has many states that do not come close to living up to Israel's standards.  Criticism of Israel, like criticism of any other sovereign country in the world, can be reasonable and legitimate.  But BDS campaigns, which single out Israel for pariah status, are unfair and disproportionate.  


(full article online)





__





						BDS:  The Global Campaign to Delegitimize Israel
					

Background…




					www.adl.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) & Free Speech with Abby Martin​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Arab Muslims behaved badly starting in the 620s.


Arabs were around long before Islam. Moses and Abraham had Arab wives.


----------



## surada

Phoenall said:


> WRONG as they had no farms being itinerant squatters, barely 1% of the Palestinians worked the land as it was too costly for them to do so.


Most of them are descended from Jewish farmers who didn't leave after the destruction of the temple. They stayed, farmed, tended the Roman terraces, aqueducts and olive trees.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> As it is not Palestinian, Arab, or Muslim territory, what the Arab Muslims and others are engaging in is TERRORISM, in order to scare the indigenous people, the Jews, out of their Indigenous Ancient Homeland.
> 
> Hamas, the PA, Fatah, Al Husseini, ISIS, Hizbullah, etc, are all criminals, they are all terrorists.
> 
> Best lesson you will ever get.











						Amorite | people
					

Amorite,   member of an ancient Semitic-speaking people who dominated the history of Mesopotamia, Syria, and Palestine from about 2000 to about 1600 bc. In the oldest cuneiform sources (c. 2400–c. 2000 bc), the Amorites were equated with the West, though their true place of origin was most...



					www.britannica.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: The Face of Activism
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) & Free Speech with Abby Martin​


*(COMMENT)*
.
This is a case of buyer beware.  Russian media corporation, RT (formerly Russia Today) TV Novosti:



			
				Media Bias said:
			
		

>





			
				Media Bias said:
			
		

> *Overall, we rate RT Questionable based on promoting pro-Russian propaganda, conspiracy theories, numerous failed fact checks, and a lack of author transparency.*
> [*Source*: *Media Bias/Fact Check*]




Using Abby Martin for any type of Foreign and Military policy analysis is not doing you any good.  Even without hearing a word she says, the ties with the Russian Federation makes it dubious at best.  And if you are promoting the views approved by the Board of Directors for the Media Freedom Foundation which is behind Ms Martin hosted "_Breaking the Set"_ (_*and other media outlets*_) on the Russian state-sponsored network.  Connecting the dots, you get anti-American propaganda and thereby anti-Israeli propaganda.  There is your connection to anti-Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS).

*(QUESTION)*

What does this tell you?
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Arabs were around long before Islam. Moses and Abraham had Arab wives.



Yup.
And then Mohammed started hallucinating and fucked everything up.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yup.
> And then Mohammed started hallucinating and fucked everything up.


Don't be an imbecile. Everyone back then had visions. Look at the Old Testament.
.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Don't be an imbecile. Everyone back then had visions. Look at the Old Testament.
> .


One noble's man vision leads humanity to knowledge and liberty.

One madman's vision leads to sexual fantasies,
imperialist greed and mass illiteracy...

_...*"don't be an imbecile"*_









						A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services
					

Greece annually translates five times more books from English than the entire Arab world, and currently, 65 million Arab adults are illiterate. These



					www.altalang.com


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> One noble's man vision leads humanity to knowledge and liberty.
> 
> One madman's vision leads to sexual fantasies,
> imperialist greed and mass illiteracy...
> 
> _...*"don't be an imbecile"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services
> 
> 
> Greece annually translates five times more books from English than the entire Arab world, and currently, 65 million Arab adults are illiterate. These
> 
> 
> 
> www.altalang.com


 Having multiple wives was a way of making sure every woman had a family and tribe. It was a matter of survival... Not sexual. Muhammad married widows after the death of his first wife. They were political alliances.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: The Face of Activism
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> This is a case of buyer beware.  Russian media corporation, RT (formerly Russia Today) TV Novosti:
> 
> 
> 
> Using Abby Martin for any type of Foreign and Military policy analysis is not doing you any good.  Even without hearing a word she says, the ties with the Russian Federation makes it dubious at best.  And if you are promoting the views approved by the Board of Directors for the Media Freedom Foundation which is behind Ms Martin hosted "_Breaking the Set"_ (_*and other media outlets*_) on the Russian state-sponsored network.  Connecting the dots, you get anti-American propaganda and thereby anti-Israeli propaganda.  There is your connection to anti-Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS).
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What does this tell you?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Many (all) of the people on RT say that there is more freedom of speech on RT than there is on any of the corporate media in the US.


----------



## P F Tinmore

surada said:


> Having multiple wives was a way of making sure every woman had a family and tribe. It was a matter of survival... Not sexual. Muhammad married widows after the death of his first wife. They were political alliances.


Similar to the early Mormons. It was more of a social welfare.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Having multiple wives was a way of making sure every woman had a family and tribe. It was a matter of survival... Not sexual. Muhammad married widows after the death of his first wife. They were political alliances.



We were talking about mass illiteracy in the "Arab world",
caused by Arab-Muslim imperialism and colonisation.
And you come back with the Islamist appoligeics
for the Arab sex-slave trade in Africa today??

Exactly, my point about why
 Islamism is the main cause of 
injustice and mass illiteracy today.





__





						Arab States | Global Slavery Index
					





					www.globalslaveryindex.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> We were talking about mass illiteracy in the "Arab world",
> caused by Arab-Muslim imperialism and colonisation.
> And you come back with the Islamist appoligeics
> for the Arab sex-slave trade in Africa today??
> 
> Exactly, my point about why
> Islamism is the main cause of
> injustice and mass illiteracy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab States | Global Slavery Index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalslaveryindex.org


QUEEN RANIA OF JORDAN - Best Motivational Video Speech​


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Many (all) of the people on RT say that there is more freedom of speech on RT than there is on any of the corporate media in the US.


Abby Martin on Breaking The Set and Her Work at RT​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Abby Martin on Breaking The Set and Her Work at RT​



How is Vodka with the Islamist comrades in the 'great satan'?
Maybe pumping more  propaganda for Arab imperialists
they'll give you  all a ticket to the soviet union?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> QUEEN RANIA OF JORDAN - Best Motivational Video Speech​



BDS-holes sure love their bourgeois oligarchs...

The romantics of Arab imperialism.


----------



## alexa

Speaking of BDS it was alarming how the US in particular was trying to make it illegal.  Here JFJFP give us a list of all the countries who have had problems with their country trying to connect BDS with some form of antisemitism and their courts standing up for them and saying No it is not.  Our (UK) leader tried to do the same and our courts, certainly for as long as I was looking would have none of it.  We are a democracy and hence have the right to choose our own political views they said.  


> *BDS data*
> 
> link to BDS National Committee data: Collective Action Timeline
> 
> This table lists the 17 rulings by courts of law in various countries that BDS advocacy is legal and is not antisemitic. (The table includes the Harvard Law School Review opinion that comes to the same conclusion.) There are also more than 80 recorded cases in the same countries of regional and national legislatures passing resolutions to that effect. There are literally hundreds of cases of local authorities, pension funds, trade unions and universities practicing BDS in procurement, investment and curtailing joint activities with Israeli institutions.








						JFJFP
					






					jfjfp.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Iranian karate athlete and Olympic gold medalist has criticized his home country for barring its athletes from competing against Israeli opponents, the London-based Iran International reported.

Sajjad Ganjzadeh said on Monday in a since-deleted Instagram post that Iran’s ban on facing Israeli athletes limits Iranian competitors to only matches in Asia. Israel has been banned from the Asian Games since the early 1980s and has been refused permission to participate in other Asian competitions, such as a squash tournamentthat was set to take place in Malaysia last year.

------
While there is no legislation in place banning Iranian athletes from playing against Israelis, pressure from officials often results in athletes intentionally losing or forfeiting matches to avoid going head-to-head against an athlete from Israel.

Roughly 30 Iranian athletes in recent years have defected from Iran and sought asylum in other countries, according to Iran International. Those athletes include judo champion Saeid Mollaei, world kickboxing champion Omid Ahmadisafaand powerlifter Amir Assadollahzadeh.

Mollaei was forced to forfeit a match at the 2019 World Judo Championships in Tokyo to avoid competing against Israeli judoka Sagi Muki. Following the incident, the International Judo Federation banned Iran’s judo teams from competing in international competitions for four years. Mollaei now competes for Mongolia and won a silver medal at the 2020 Tokyo Olympics.



(full article online)









						Iranian Olympic Gold Medalist Slams Iran’s Ban on Competitions With Israeli Athletes: ‘We Cannot Tolerate This Anymore’
					

Sajjad Ganjzadeh, right, competing in 2018. Photo: Martin Rulsch, Wikimedia Commons. An Iranian karate athlete and Olympic gold medalist has …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

From i24News:




> Tel Aviv University on Tuesday announced a new academic collaboration with three Turkish institutions amid warming diplomatic ties between Jerusalem and Ankara.
> 
> The academic initiative is with Koç, Özyeğin and Sabancı.
> 
> "Every year TAU welcomes thousands of Muslim and Christian students from Israel and around the world, and we will be delighted to extend this collaboration to leading universities in Turkey as well. Academia is a bridge between nations, and a key to economic and social growth everywhere."
> 
> According to the statement, the academic heads said that without the breakthrough in diplomatic relations, the academic partnership would not have been possible.



It doesn't look like the BDSers have noticed this, or perhaps they are trying hard to ignore it. Because when Turkish universities say drop dead to BDS, that is a pretty serious blow to the Israel haters.










						Major BDS Fail: Tel Aviv partners with three Turkish universities
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

For the first time, the Judo Masters tournament will be held in Israel, scheduled to take place in December this year.

It is one of the most significant judo competitions in the world after the Olympic Games and World Championships. Hundreds of participants are expected to join the competition, including 36 of the best international judokas, Israel Hayom reported.

(full article online)









						In First, International Judo Competition Comes to Israel
					

Israeli Sagi Muki, winner of the 2019 World Judo Championship. Photo: Naoki Nishimura / Aflo Sports / Reuters. i24 News …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine Action blockaded Elbit HQ in London this morning​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Using Abby Martin for any type of Foreign and Military policy analysis is not doing you any good. Even without hearing a word she says, the ties with the Russian Federation makes it dubious at best. Blah, blah, blah...


First off, nobody tells Abby Martin what to say or what not to say. Her reporting is usually spot on. She also worked for Tele SUR. Are you going to slime them too.

What did she say that was not true?

BTW, she won her case.


----------



## San Souci

Phoenall said:


> Don't these morons calling for the boycott of Israel understand that they are the ones causing the problems for the filastins. The filastins work on the farms producing the crops that are sold all over the world, and a boycott of Israel will cause them to be made unemployed and destitute


Since there is no such thing as Palestine ,the point is moot.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

__





						In Support of Boycott, Divest, Sanctions and a Free Palestine | Opinion | The Harvard Crimson
					

We do not take this decision lightly. BDS remains a blunt approach, one with the potential to backfire or prompt collateral damage in the form of economic hurt. But the weight of this moment — of Israel’s human rights and international law violations and of Palestine’s cry for freedom — demands...




					www.thecrimson.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



But Israeli GDP per capita is still 6 times that of Gaza.


----------



## Sixties Fan

At a multi-religious conference in Lebanon last week backed by the Christian Maronite patriarch, speakers pushed for the country to adopt a neutral foreign policy — and even broached the taboo subject of normalization with Israel.

The conference, titled “On Reclaiming Neutrality in Lebanon,” was held on Saturday in the central Lebanese town of Harissa under the auspices of Maronite Patriarch Bechara Al-Ra’i. The top cleric’s representative, like other participants, urged the country to leave the Iran-dominated regional axis and assume a more neutral foreign policy stance, which they insisted was essential to Lebanese identity.

“What is required now is not to introduce the idea of neutrality into the Lebanese system, but to restore the neutrality that the Lebanese have lost due to their increasing foreign affiliations,” said Samir Mazloum, the patriarch’s representative at the gathering.

(full article online)









						At Lebanon multi-religious conference, calls to repeal ban on contacts with Israelis
					

Speakers at confab hosted by Maronite Christian sect's chief cleric push for Lebanese neutrality rather than close alliance with Iran




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

OK, so that means that they call for everyone to boycott all products, but they only publicize a small percentage of them. 

But do they actually call to boycott them, as they claim?

They might call for it, but *they sure don't do it themselves!*

Here's a partial list of companies that have R&D or other ties to Israel, from Deloitte and Touche:









Facebook, Google, Apple, Microsoft,Visa, PayPal, Snapchat, eBay, Samsung, Lenovo, GE - you know that* not one* of the BDSers telling you to boycott all these companies are doing it themselves! None of them choose their airlines, their cellphones, their social media, their email service or their credit cards based on whether those companies do business in Israel.

The BDS "Call" is not to boycott companies doing business in Israel, but to boycott companies that they determine that they can successfully bully!

That doesn't sound like such a principled position anymore, does it?

So, is The Crimson calling to boycott all Israeli companies or only the ones that some self-proclaimed leaders of BDS they think they can threaten? Because either they support targeted intimidation and threats - or they are hypocrites.

Pick one, oh moral giants of Harvard! 

(full article online )









						BDS: "We call to boycott all Israeli companies. OK, not really -  only the small number we think we can bully."
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> At a multi-religious conference in Lebanon last week backed by the Christian Maronite patriarch, speakers pushed for the country to adopt a neutral foreign policy — and even broached the taboo subject of normalization with Israel.
> 
> The conference, titled “On Reclaiming Neutrality in Lebanon,” was held on Saturday in the central Lebanese town of Harissa under the auspices of Maronite Patriarch Bechara Al-Ra’i. The top cleric’s representative, like other participants, urged the country to leave the Iran-dominated regional axis and assume a more neutral foreign policy stance, which they insisted was essential to Lebanese identity.
> 
> “What is required now is not to introduce the idea of neutrality into the Lebanese system, but to restore the neutrality that the Lebanese have lost due to their increasing foreign affiliations,” said Samir Mazloum, the patriarch’s representative at the gathering.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Lebanon multi-religious conference, calls to repeal ban on contacts with Israelis
> 
> 
> Speakers at confab hosted by Maronite Christian sect's chief cleric push for Lebanese neutrality rather than close alliance with Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


There is a Lebanon with Syrians running the govt?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> There is a Lebanon with Syrians running the govt?


Hezbollah is helping in the Syrian war:

"Maronite Christian politicians, such as President Michel Aoun, have maintained alliances with Hezbollah. But Maronite Patriarch Al-Ra’i has pursued a different vision in recent years, criticizing the terror group for its involvement in the Syrian Civil War."


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> First off, nobody tells Abby Martin what to say or what not to say. Her reporting is usually spot on. She also worked for Tele SUR. Are you going to slime them too.
> 
> What did she say that was not true?
> 
> BTW, she won her case.



How do you know, or is it what you choose to want to believe?
That a journalist employed by Russian state broadcaster
is not told what to say and not?

The difference between real dissidents, and trend followers
from an isolated continent, is that they weren't free thinkers,
because of following the populist logic of radical default opposition,
rather they were real individuals, masters of arts and outstanding minds.

Know how I know? Best of them and their descendants live in our great country.

Then come wanna be American bourguise "dissidents" tellig us how Abby Martin,
is none other but the mother of truth, and the accuracy of her reporting,
from the comform of drinking Vodka in the 'great satan'.

Won't find the next Tolstoy on RussianTV,
in Israel though...you know..."Evening bells"...


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a joint statement issued on Friday, the Australasian Union of Jewish Students (AUJS) and Melbourne University Jewish Students Society (MUJSS) said they are “most disgusted” by the motion’s attempt to define Judaism’s relationship to Zionism, which it called “blatantly antisemitic.”

“The UMSU has no mandate to speak for the Jewish community or what constitutes Judaism,” the groups said. “The movers of the motion did not reach out [to] MUJSS or consult the Jewish community about the views and beliefs of the large Jewish student population at the University of Melbourne.”

Also responding to the news, the Executive Council of Australian Jewry (ECAJ) on Sunday urged universities in Australia to adopt the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance Working Definition of Antisemitism.

“The fact that the Students Union at the University of Melbourne is captive to the predilections of a small coteries of far-Left ideologues reflects very poorly on students and the university,” ECAJ said.

(full article online)









						BDS Resolution at University of Melbourne Student Union Decried by Australian Jewish Leaders
					

University Of Melbourne Student Union House. Photo: Polly clip / Wikimedia Commons. Jewish leaders in Australia this weekend denounced a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Jew haters are masters at lying ]


On April 6, Jewish Voice for Peace sent out a letter asking students to "boycott" Google and Amazon for working on a cloud project for the Israeli government. 

But asking students to actually boycott Google and Amazon is crazy talk, so instead, they asked students to refuse to take internships or jobs with those companies "until they drop Project Nimbus."

You already see the issue. Google and Amazon are giant, but they have far more applicants than they have jobs. College students pledging to not apply for jobs would literally not be noticed by these tech giants. And no student is going to apply to a job or internship only to refuse it afterwards.

It is a totally meaningless gesture. But it is a gesture that JVP assumed would attract thousands of students, especially non-tech students, because they figured they would want to virtue signal not to accept jobs that they wouldn't be qualified for and would never apply to anyway.

Sure enough, a few days after this email, the articles started coming about how "hundreds" of students - 550, to be exact - had signed this meaningless pledge. And it was painted as a great victory.

On Monday, a month later, JVP sent out an identical letter. And according to the website that they send people to, the number of signers has reached only 730 (as of this writing.) 

Over four weeks, they barely added anyone to the signatories.

Now let's look at the numbers. There are 20 million undergraduate college students in the US. You could get far more than 700 to sign a petition to draft Scooby-Doo to be President than to commit to not work for Google and Amazon. 700 students represent 0.004% of the students in the country. *There are 1000 times more people of college age who believe that the Earth is flat than who say they want to boycott jobs from Google and Amazon. *

When Project Nimbus was first in the news, the BDSers made a huge deal that 1000 employees of Amazon and Google wrote a letter opposing it. That was equally unimpressive - one tenth of one percent of all 1.2 million employees, which tech people would call "line noise." Yet the BDSers took those thousand and parlayed it into op-eds in major media.

We see this all the time. Anti-Israel demonstrations that attract tiny crowds are trumpeted as major accomplishments.

(full article online)









						BDSers love to twist massive BDS fails into victories. The media often helps them.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Court overturns French ban on Palestine solidarity groups​





Emmanuel Macron’s war against campaigners for Palestinian rights suffered another big setback on Friday.

The Conseil d’Etat, which acts as France’s supreme court ruling on government actions, suspended the president’s order banning two Palestine solidarity groups.

The court upheld the right to call for a boycott of Israeli goods and found the government’s accusations of “anti-Semitism” against the two groups to be unfounded.

“Milestone” judgment in Germany​And in Germany last week, a court sided with the local Palestine solidarity committee against city authorities in Stuttgart.

The European Legal Support Center (ELSC), a group that defends free speech about Palestine, hailed the decision as a “milestone judgment” that “reaffirms the right to boycott.”

Following a smear campaign in Israeli media, Stuttgart authorities began denying the solidarity group access to city premises and refused to advertise its events on the city’s website.

The municipality cited the 2019 resolution passed by the Bundestag, Germany’s lower house of parliament, smearing the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement as “anti-Semitic.”

The German court affirmed that the Bundestag resolution is nonbinding, and that the Palestine solidarity group’s activities are constitutionally protected free speech.

ELSC noted that this recent decision is “consistent with a growing trend in German case law, which upholds the right of activists to use public facilities for BDS-related events.”




			https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/court-overturns-french-ban-palestine-solidarity-groups


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> suspended the president’s order banning two Palestine solidarity groups.



That's excellent news. If there is anything France needs today, it's
two more Palestine solidarity groups.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's excellent news. If there is anything France needs today, it's
> two more Palestine solidarity groups.


The suspension was struck down in the court.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The suspension was struck down in the court.


*(QUESTION)*

Didn't like a caricature of the illiterate madman?


----------



## rylah




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The suspension was struck down in the court.



Thank goodness, we need more whining.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Thank goodness, we need more whining.


Virtually every law that the Zionists have bought has bitten the dust in the courts.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Virtually every law that the Zionists have bought has bitten the dust in the courts.



And still no country for your buddies, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And still no country for your buddies, eh?


Is deflection all you got?

Sad.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Is deflection all you got?
> 
> Sad.



Deflection? I thought that was the entire point?


----------



## P F Tinmore

On the front lines of direct action for Palestine | EI Podcast​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Virtually every law that the Zionists have bought has bitten the dust in the courts.


Link?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

The bottom half of the poster states, "The Hamas-funded Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel is a terrorist originated-and-funded plot to isolate and weaken the world’s only Jewish state. Support for BDS is fueled by Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), the Hamas-linked student organization which is the leading promoter of BDS on American campuses. Hamas’s goal, as stated in its charter, is the genocide of the Jews and the destruction of the Jewish state. This goal and the aims of the BDS movement are one and the same." Text at the bottom of the poster labels BDS "A True and Deserving Successor to Hitler’s Nazi Party."

Authorities at UCLA have thus far not commented on the Freedom Center's stealth newspaper campaign, but recent coverage of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict in the UCLA _Daily Bruin_ proves just how sorely pro-Israel perspectives are needed on the Los Angeles campus.

A recent op-ed published in the _Daily Bruin_ by student Rachel Burnett endorsed the purpose behind the larger BDS movement, but stopped short of supporting the entire movement, declaring it "not targeted enough toward Israeli occupation of the West Bank and Gaza," and opposing academic boycotts of Israel. This tepid defense of Israeli universities is sadly what passes for pro-Israel speech on UCLA's campus. The op-ed was accompanied by an editorial note stating "The author of this op-ed used the term 'land of Israel/Palestine,' to reflect her personal views"--lest anyone mistake Burnett's wording as implying official editorial recognition of Israel.

(full article online)










						Stealth Newspaper Campaign Exposes Jew Hatred at UCLA | FrontpageMag
					

In a stealth campaign to circumvent campus censors and reach students directly, the David Horowitz Freedom Center distributed over 4,000 newspapers




					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine Action occupy Elbit Systems factory - AGAIN​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine Action occupy Elbit Systems factory - AGAIN​


Sad, pathetic humans.

Let all the Hamas and PA leaders off the hook on their abuse of the people in Gaza and the PA and accuse Israel.


Israel should have emptied both Gaza and Judea and Samaria of Arabs after 1967.

This is the consequence.  Endless lies about a country and a people which does nothing but help the Arabs with health, education and jobs.


Am Israel Chai !!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestine Action - a year of direct action against Elbit Systems UK​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine Action - a year of direct action against Elbit Systems UK​


Not hurting the company at all.






						ELBIT SYSTEMS REPORTS FOURTH QUARTER AND FULL YEAR 2021 RESULTS
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Elbit Systems Ltd. ("Elbit Systems" or the "Company") (NASDAQ: ESLT) (TASE: ESLT), the international high technology company, reported today...




					www.prnewswire.com
				





BDS  Big, Big, FAIL.  !!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Those old information posters full of boring words? Facts are for losers. That the Harvard Crimson’s editors fell for this regime-approved propaganda says something rather damning about the collapse of critical thinking in America. 

I am fortunate to know people who are doing the actual, difficult, essential work of creating dialogue and political change among Israelis and Palestinians. Sometimes—often—these people criticize Israel. However, they do not erect massive propaganda billboards labeling the people with whom they are building a future as disease-spreading Nazis. They also don’t throw eggs.

I mention egg-throwing because that’s what happened at Rutgers University, the state school in New Jersey where I live. 

Last month on Yom Hashoah, the Jewish community’s Holocaust Remembrance Day, the brothers of the Jewish fraternity AEPi were engaged in their annual tradition of reading the names of Holocaust victims when their reading was interrupted by the thumps of eggs hitting their house. Throwing eggs at the fraternity during this commemoration is also now an annual tradition, since it also happened on Yom Hashoah last year. Credit to the egg-throwers: When it comes to Holocaust Remembrance Day, they never forget.

Spitting at Jews is a newer Rutgers tradition, inaugurated just last week, when people leaving a rally at Rutgers advertised as “Defend Al-Aksa, Defend Palestine” made a detour in their car to stop by AEPi in order to shout and spit at the brothers, calling them “baby killers.” This phrase, also known as the blood libel, is “admittedly controversial,” to borrow the Crimson’s wording about the mural. But what bold idea isn’t?

The time-tested ideas expressed at Harvard and Rutgers, mirrored in similar expressions on campuses around the country, have definitely had an effect. That effect, however, is not on anyone in Israel, because none of this is actually about Israel. It is about the Jewish students down the street. 

Here’s one small example I encountered when I spoke two months ago at the University of California at Santa Cruz. 

Two weeks before my visit, the school’s student government had voted down a resolution against antisemitism. Once the students had resolved that they were not against antisemitism, they apparently decided that they were in favor of antisemitism. This became clear four days before my visit to campus, when multiple university buildings were vandalized with spray-painted images of swastikas and nooses. I suppose one could call this a kind of art display. Like the one at Harvard, this art display, though somewhat more impromptu, was clearly created by people with, in the Crimson’s words, “passion and skill.” I asked the professor hosting me whether these passionate artists were students, or perhaps people from the town. 

“Oh, we definitely think they were students,” my host told me. 

What made her think so, I asked? 

“Because,” she explained, “we found the empty spray paint cans in the recycling bin.” 

_What are your politics? Kill the Jews, save the turtles. _

At Swarthmore, Haverford and Bryn Mawr Colleges, where I spoke at a joint event a few weeks later, I had the pleasure of viewing videos recorded at a rally earlier that semester, during which dozens of students chanted, “From Swarthmore to Gaza, globalize the Intifada.” I had to explain to my audience, most of whom were infants during the Second Intifada, that the Second Intifada consisted of suicide bombers deliberately murdering and maiming hundreds of Jews in restaurants, nightclubs, supermarkets, buses, hotels, and of course, college campuses in Israel. The Jewish students in my audience, while perhaps unfamiliar with these historic details, had nonetheless received their peers’ message loud and clear. When I asked one of them afterward how many Jewish students were at her school, she made me realize I’d asked a stupid question, one even more pointless than “What are your politics?” 

“It’s really not about how many Jewish students are here,” she casually informed me. “It’s about how many Jewish students are out.” 

Yes, _out_. Like being gay, but in 1965.

(full article online)









						At Harvard, Facts Are For Losers
					

It turns out that nobody’s SAT scores can provide immunity to propaganda.




					bariweiss.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Seventy Harvard-affiliated faculty have condemned the university’s student newspaper for endorsing the boycott movement against Israel 10 days ago, a move that whipped up a firestorm of controversy and was seen as a possible omen of changing sentiment toward Israel on campuses.

An editor at the newspaper, the Harvard Crimson, and at least eight former staffers also condemned the editorial board’s endorsement of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement on April 29.

The faculty statement released on Monday was signed by leading scholars including Steven Pinkner, Ruth Wisse, Jesse Fried, Gabriella Blum, and Lawrence Summers, who is also a former president of the university and was the US secretary of treasury under former US president Bill Clinton.

“As members of the faculty of Harvard University, we are dismayed by The Crimson Editorial Board’s enthusiastic endorsement of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel,” the statement said.

“In seeking to delegitimize Israel through diplomatic, economic, academic, and cultural isolation, and by opposing the very notions of Jewish peoplehood and self-determination, BDS is disrespectful of Jews, the vast majority of whom view an attachment to Israel as central to their faith identity,” the faculty said.

BDS seeks to turn the complex Israeli-Palestinian conflict “into a caricature that singles out only one side for blame with a false binary of oppressor versus oppressed,” the statement said.

The movement denies the Jewish people’s right to self-determination, and is against coexistence and dialogue, the statement said.

The professors called on The Crimson’s editors to better educate themselves about Jewish identity, Israel, and antisemitism, and to reach out to Jewish students on campus.

(full article online)









						‘Disrespectful of Jews’: 70 Harvard faculty reject student paper’s BDS endorsement
					

Leading professors, including former US Treasury secretary Summers, a Crimson editor, and prominent alumni blast the newspaper for supporting 'anti-Jewish' boycott movement




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

International entertainers of every color and creed are besieged by pressure to boycott Israel as part of an antisemitic smear tactic that spans the globe. Behind it all is the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) campaign, an intimidation network masquerading as a human rights movement. In “Artists Under Fire,” entertainment industry insider and activist Lana Melman puts BDS on trial, and tells the stories of celebrities like Scarlett Johansson, Alicia Keys, The Rolling Stones, and more, who are used as pawns in BDS’ destructive crusade. She calls out a vocal group of artists, led by Pink Floyd co-founder Roger Waters, who has joined the attack and created a star-studded battle between themselves and the thousands of musicians, filmmakers, and authors who refuse to be cowed.  
--------------
BDS entangles the ideas of the bad Jew and the bad Israeli and provides artists — and others — with the language and ideas of classic antisemitism when it criticizes the Jewish state. When BDS proponents or others vilify Israelis, they are not referring to the Arab citizens who make up 20 percent of the population; they are talking about the Jews.

While artists such as Jon Stewart, Halsey, John Oliver, Mia Farrow, Viola Davis, and Mark Ruffalo do not (to date) explicitly call for a cultural boycott of Israel, they till the soil for the BDS campaign by demonizing Israel. I refer to these anti-Zionist artists as “Israel Bashers.” While some of them would strongly deny their thoughts or hearts are antisemitic, to me, their comments clearly are. As you will see, anti-Zionism among artists is not black and white; it comes in shades of gray.

Some Israel Bashers do not make any attempt to disguise their contempt for the Jewish homeland. Examples, in my opinion, include fashion icons Gigi and Bella Hadid, whose father is a wealthy Beverly Hills hotelier of Palestinian descent, and English singer Dua Lipa, who is dating Gigi’s and Bella’s brother Anwar Hadid. When the Hadid sisters, with their combined Instagram reach of 119 million followers (a number that dwarfs Israel’s 6.6 million Jews), disseminate disinformation about the Jewish homeland, it has a significant impact on the perception of Israel around the world.

Although some Israel Bashers believe their condemnation of Israel is unbiased criticism, it lacks balance and objectivity. There is no sign of empathy for the suffering of innocent Israelis or any criticism of Hamas’ goal to destroy the Jewish state or the militant organization’s reign of terror on both Israelis and its own people.

These artists are entitled to their opinions, but as public figures with outsized microphones, they have an obligation to get the story straight. If they spent thirty minutes reading Hamas’s charter, with its pledge to destroy Israel, or researching how it treats homosexuals and regards women and contrasted that to the rights of gay people, women, and minorities in Israel, they might be moved to treat all the players with a fair hand.

(full article online)










						New Book Takes on the Cultural Boycott Against Israel
					

The cover of “Artists Under Fire.” Photo: provided. “Artists Under Fire: The BDS War against Celebrities, Jews, and Israel” by …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Here’s the latest installment in our ongoing series of posts documenting BDS fails – the ubiquitous examples of Israeli success that are rarely covered in the British media._

Political BDS Fails​
(full article online)









						BDS fails, May 2022: Stories ignored by the British media
					

Here’s the latest installment in our ongoing series of posts documenting BDS fails – the ubiquitous examples of Israeli success that are rarely covered in




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The ministers signed agreements in the areas of culture, education, science and film coproduction.​
(full article online)









						Kosovo, Israel ink cooperation deal a year after Jerusalem embassy opens
					

The ministers signed agreements in the areas of culture, education, science and film coproduction.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The agreement focuses on collaborative research with the Bahraini Government Hospitals and will include big data research and various clinical trials.​
(full article online)









						Bahrain, Israeli health bodies to collaborate on research
					

The agreement focuses on collaborative research with the Bahraini Government Hospitals and will include big data research and various clinical trials.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Organizing & Boycott in the Cultural Sphere | Panel Discussion | Palestine Writes 2020​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

New legislation that would prohibit local UK governments from boycotting Israel was announced on Tuesday in the Queen’s Speech, an annual address highlighting the government’s upcoming priorities.

Delivered Wednesday by Prince Charles, because of Queen Elizabeth II’s unavailability for the occasion for the first time since 1963, it placed on the legislative agenda a “Boycotts, Divestment, Sanctions Bill” that “will prevent public bodies engaging in boycotts that undermine community cohesion.”

(full article online)









						Queen’s Speech Announces UK Legislation Taking Aim at Israel Boycotts
					

The Lord’s Chamber at the Palace of Westminster. Photo: UK Parliament/Flickr. New legislation that would prohibit local UK governments from …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> New legislation that would prohibit local UK governments from boycotting Israel was announced on Tuesday in the Queen’s Speech, an annual address highlighting the government’s upcoming priorities.
> 
> Delivered Wednesday by Prince Charles, because of Queen Elizabeth II’s unavailability for the occasion for the first time since 1963, it placed on the legislative agenda a “Boycotts, Divestment, Sanctions Bill” that “will prevent public bodies engaging in boycotts that undermine community cohesion.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen’s Speech Announces UK Legislation Taking Aim at Israel Boycotts
> 
> 
> The Lord’s Chamber at the Palace of Westminster. Photo: UK Parliament/Flickr. New legislation that would prohibit local UK governments from …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Didn't they do that a few years ago and the court struck it down?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ecuador to move toward Israel at UN, opens Jerusalem innovation office
					

Jerusalem and Quito have had formal diplomatic ties since 1949, but Lasso's arrival here on Monday marks the first time that the country's president has visited Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Mindful

Readers of this website may already be aware just how nasty Israel-hater actress Miriam Margolyes is. 

But in case you are not already aware, allow me:









						Israel-Haters Are Detestable People Exhibit #27
					

Readers of this website may already be aware just how nasty Israel-hater actress Miriam Margolyes is. Here's a reminder.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Relations between the Jewish state and the North African kingdom have continued to deepen since the normalization agreement was signed in 2020. The resumption of ties between Morocco and Israel ended two decades of diplomatic estrangement, which was often coupled with misunderstandings and hostility.

“The Abraham Accords contributed to bring two religions and people together, and our initiative seeks to create a platform online that will help Israeli and Moroccans travel to both countries through cultural discovering,” said Errachid Montassir, 26, another Moroccan participant in the program, who is part of the “Traveling for Peace” project. “There can be volunteering opportunities where people from Israel stay with Muslim families, and Moroccan Muslims can be at Israeli families in this country. That is the key, in our opinion, for peace.”

For his project, Montassir has been working to create an app and social media pages on Facebook, Instagram and TikTok to connect people from Morocco and Israel through travel. Every app user will have access to information and tips on restaurants, hotels and attractions in both countries, and will connect to hosts on where to stay.

“Our region is facing a constant clash between positives and negatives. In fact, what is happening here is absolutely positive — nations and peoples who get along with each other building peaceful relations,” President Herzog said in a statement about the visit. “Relations between Morocco and Israel go back hundreds of years, and they have a long history.”

Michal Herzog, the president’s wife, lauded the younger generation for leading change in relations between the two countries.

“At the end of the day, it all comes down to people who know people,” she said. “Once you get to know people up close, and you discover everyone’s true character, you can no longer hold on to stigmas and prejudices.”

Morocco has a rich Jewish history, and was home to one of the largest and most prosperous Jewish communities in North Africa and the Middle East for centuries until Israel’s founding in 1948. As Jews fled or were expelled from many Arab countries, an estimated quarter of a million left Morocco for Israel between 1948 and 1964. About a few thousand Jews remain in Morocco, while hundreds of thousands of Israelis claim some Moroccan ancestry, who are either Moroccan-born immigrants or their descendants, and keep some form of attachment to the country.

“The moment I stepped out of the plane in Tel Aviv everything felt very natural and pure, whether it is the the people, or the land,” Montassir recounted. “While walking around, I saw a Jewish family, then at the same time a church service was going on and then I could also hear a Muslim prayer call. That’s unique, but also it’s pure and natural.”

For Montassir, it was what he called the “real Israel, the heart of Israel, and not the one that we see in the media” at home.

Mhijir proudly recounted that during her visit to Israel, she took her daughter to a church, to a synagogue, to the Al Aqsa mosque, and to a Druze home.

“We are rich if we know how to coexist while being different,” she said. “This I learned here; I have those values too, but I was only able to do that with my daughter here in Israel.”

The delegation’s 8-day trip, which began on May 6, included a visit to the Yad Vashem Holocaust memorial, meetings with Israelis, Druze, and Arabs, discussions with tech leaders, and tours of religious and historical sites.

The young activists visiting Yad Vashem were taken around by museum guides who were leading a group from Morocco for the first time. At the Hall of Names, the Moroccan visitors spontaneously decided to recite an Arabic prayer in memory of the victims — an emotional moment that brought all of the participants and guides to tears.

“Yad Vashem broadened my heart. As a Moroccan Muslim who grew up in a religious family, I never dreamed that I could visit Israel and learn about Jewish and Israeli history — and here I am, in the heart of Jerusalem at Yad Vashem, hearing from Jews and Israelis about their complex and difficult history,” Montassir said. “I learned the meaning of the word ‘strong’ and about the power of hope. It has strengthened my Moroccan identity, which is rooted in peace, as well as my connection with Israel.”

The visit was organized by Tel Aviv-based NGO ISRAEL-is, in collaboration with Concert Together for Israel, Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the Mimouna Association of Morocco, Edmond de Rothschild Partnerships, and the Kulna Morocco Association. ISRAEL-is running similar virtual meetings to connect Israelis to young people from the UAE and Bahrain.

After meeting with Palestinians in Israel, Mhijir said she believes Israelis and Palestinians have a right to coexist, arguing that the spread of propaganda surrounding the conflict was not helping.

“There is no way the conflict is going to vanish unless there is communication, built into communication for peace,” she said.

As the Moroccan group returned on Friday, both Montassir and Mhijir plan to share what they saw and encourage people back home to visit the Jewish state.


(full article online)









						Returning From Israel, Young Moroccans Hope to ‘Change Minds’ Back Home
					

Leaders of Tomorrow participants from Morocco visit the Hall of Names in Jerusalem’s Yad Vashem Holocaust memorial. Photo: Eli Yosefi …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Relations between the Jewish state and the North African kingdom have continued to deepen since the normalization agreement was signed in 2020. The resumption of ties between Morocco and Israel ended two decades of diplomatic estrangement, which was often coupled with misunderstandings and hostility.
> 
> “The Abraham Accords contributed to bring two religions and people together, and our initiative seeks to create a platform online that will help Israeli and Moroccans travel to both countries through cultural discovering,” said Errachid Montassir, 26, another Moroccan participant in the program, who is part of the “Traveling for Peace” project. “There can be volunteering opportunities where people from Israel stay with Muslim families, and Moroccan Muslims can be at Israeli families in this country. That is the key, in our opinion, for peace.”
> 
> For his project, Montassir has been working to create an app and social media pages on Facebook, Instagram and TikTok to connect people from Morocco and Israel through travel. Every app user will have access to information and tips on restaurants, hotels and attractions in both countries, and will connect to hosts on where to stay.
> 
> “Our region is facing a constant clash between positives and negatives. In fact, what is happening here is absolutely positive — nations and peoples who get along with each other building peaceful relations,” President Herzog said in a statement about the visit. “Relations between Morocco and Israel go back hundreds of years, and they have a long history.”
> 
> Michal Herzog, the president’s wife, lauded the younger generation for leading change in relations between the two countries.
> 
> “At the end of the day, it all comes down to people who know people,” she said. “Once you get to know people up close, and you discover everyone’s true character, you can no longer hold on to stigmas and prejudices.”
> 
> Morocco has a rich Jewish history, and was home to one of the largest and most prosperous Jewish communities in North Africa and the Middle East for centuries until Israel’s founding in 1948. As Jews fled or were expelled from many Arab countries, an estimated quarter of a million left Morocco for Israel between 1948 and 1964. About a few thousand Jews remain in Morocco, while hundreds of thousands of Israelis claim some Moroccan ancestry, who are either Moroccan-born immigrants or their descendants, and keep some form of attachment to the country.
> 
> “The moment I stepped out of the plane in Tel Aviv everything felt very natural and pure, whether it is the the people, or the land,” Montassir recounted. “While walking around, I saw a Jewish family, then at the same time a church service was going on and then I could also hear a Muslim prayer call. That’s unique, but also it’s pure and natural.”
> 
> For Montassir, it was what he called the “real Israel, the heart of Israel, and not the one that we see in the media” at home.
> 
> Mhijir proudly recounted that during her visit to Israel, she took her daughter to a church, to a synagogue, to the Al Aqsa mosque, and to a Druze home.
> 
> “We are rich if we know how to coexist while being different,” she said. “This I learned here; I have those values too, but I was only able to do that with my daughter here in Israel.”
> 
> The delegation’s 8-day trip, which began on May 6, included a visit to the Yad Vashem Holocaust memorial, meetings with Israelis, Druze, and Arabs, discussions with tech leaders, and tours of religious and historical sites.
> 
> The young activists visiting Yad Vashem were taken around by museum guides who were leading a group from Morocco for the first time. At the Hall of Names, the Moroccan visitors spontaneously decided to recite an Arabic prayer in memory of the victims — an emotional moment that brought all of the participants and guides to tears.
> 
> “Yad Vashem broadened my heart. As a Moroccan Muslim who grew up in a religious family, I never dreamed that I could visit Israel and learn about Jewish and Israeli history — and here I am, in the heart of Jerusalem at Yad Vashem, hearing from Jews and Israelis about their complex and difficult history,” Montassir said. “I learned the meaning of the word ‘strong’ and about the power of hope. It has strengthened my Moroccan identity, which is rooted in peace, as well as my connection with Israel.”
> 
> The visit was organized by Tel Aviv-based NGO ISRAEL-is, in collaboration with Concert Together for Israel, Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the Mimouna Association of Morocco, Edmond de Rothschild Partnerships, and the Kulna Morocco Association. ISRAEL-is running similar virtual meetings to connect Israelis to young people from the UAE and Bahrain.
> 
> After meeting with Palestinians in Israel, Mhijir said she believes Israelis and Palestinians have a right to coexist, arguing that the spread of propaganda surrounding the conflict was not helping.
> 
> “There is no way the conflict is going to vanish unless there is communication, built into communication for peace,” she said.
> 
> As the Moroccan group returned on Friday, both Montassir and Mhijir plan to share what they saw and encourage people back home to visit the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returning From Israel, Young Moroccans Hope to ‘Change Minds’ Back Home
> 
> 
> Leaders of Tomorrow participants from Morocco visit the Hall of Names in Jerusalem’s Yad Vashem Holocaust memorial. Photo: Eli Yosefi …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Will a Palestinian's friendship with Israelis keep his house from being bulldozed?


----------



## Hollie

Israel ratifies free trade agreement with South Korea
					






					en.globes.co.il
				




Israel is accelerating efforts to sign free trade agreements with East Asian economic powers and Israel's vehicle market is likely to benefit from this over the coming months.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Will a Palestinian's friendship with Israelis keep his house from being bulldozed?


When you use 'Palestinian' like that - it corrupts justice and friendship.
But sure thing Israelis wouldn't keep friends in the streets,
to exploit them for weeks as props for a news item.

There is no merit in indulging those who sell their mothers only to
project their incompetence on Israelis and manipulate others.
Even the Arab world distances away from the dishonor
in aiding or even associating with such people.









						Hamas forcibly expels residents from their homes in Rafah
					

The Hamas authorities in the Gaza Strip began a campaign to expropriate state-owned lands near the Rafah border crossing, as part of a project to expand the crossing, leaving many citizens homeless and jobless.




					www.al-monitor.com
				





rylah said:


> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased*
> *since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Palestinian Ministry of Finance, Arab financial aid and grants for the Palestinian budget decreased by 81.6% during the first eight months of the year. This year, according to the ministry, the total grants and aid amounted to 132.3 million Israeli shekels ($39.2 million) from the beginning of the year until late August compared to 716 million shekels ($212 million) during the same period last year.
> 
> Remarkably, the Saudi support declined by 77.2% according to the ministry, as the total support since the beginning of this year amounted to 107 million shekels ($31.7 million), compared to $130 million last year. Meanwhile, Algeria has not provided any financial aid since the beginning of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians
> 
> 
> Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year, exacerbating the financial crisis facing the PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Will a Palestinian's friendship with Israelis keep his house from being bulldozed?



Probably get him killed by fellow Palestinians.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BothWings strange thst you say voting for carter was a mistake when he has been very critical of the warmongering ways of the Zionists of Israel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Will a Palestinian's friendship with Israelis keep his house from being bulldozed?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Project Nimbus – the Israel IT tech project protested by the #NoTechForApartheid campaign – was awarded to #Google and #Amazon in April, winning a fierce competition for the project’s contract over Microsoft, Oracle and IBM. #BDSFail




calcalistech.com
Project Nimbus: Microsoft looks to be out, with Amazon and Google in it for the win
Israel is expected to select two providers for government services through the cloud


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

A recent report, “Harvard and the Legacy of Slavery,” notes that the university’s faculty, staff and leaders held more than 70 black slaves between 1636, when Harvard was founded, and 1783, when Massachusetts abolished slavery. In atonement, President Lawrence Bacow reports, the university intends to dedicate $100 million of its endowment to help address “the persistent corrosive effects of those historical practices on individuals, on Harvard, and on our society.”

-------
A Harvard Crimson editorial proposes to help "free Palestine" by boycott, divestment and sanctions against Israel. Yet Arab claims of victimhood at the hands of the Jews is a daring political inversion. The 21 Arab countries occupy 640 times more land than Israel. The Arab League, not the Jews, refused to partition Palestine in 1947. 

I was privileged to teach at Harvard for 21 years, and the gratitude I feel is in no way diminished by my dismay at seeing this great university succumb to ideas that, if left unchallenged, may yet bring down the republic.

(full article online)









						Opinion | Slavery, Anti-Semitism and Harvard’s Missing Moral Compass
					

An official report about the university’s early history and a student editorial denouncing Israel reflect the confused state of higher education’s values.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Most troubling, of course, is that Kiswani was chosen, not in spite of her radical speech and behavior—much of it blatantly anti-Semitic--but precisely _because _of it. CUNY Law School has collectively enlisted itself in an anti-Israel campaign, complete with the incessant slanders, libels, and lies about the Jewish state. Kiswani acknowledged as much when she noted that “we've been able to pass a BDS resolution through student government which CUNY faculty just officially endorsed yesterday,” not to mention the School’s “statement standing with the freedom of speech of those fighting for Palestinian liberation.”

One has to wonder if the CUNY community fully comprehends what “Palestinian liberation” means and how such a catastrophic and genocidal event would affect the 6.8 million Israeli Jews who live there now were the delusional fantasies of BDS proponents realized and “Palestine” was purged of its pesky Jews as part of Palestinian self-determination.

On this single global issue and for this one group of perceived victims—the Palestinians—the entire law school has committed itself to stand in solidarity? That it supports “resistance” by the Palestinians, a euphemistic term for terrorism against Jews? That it deems Zionism to be racism? That Israel is an illegitimate, colonial outpost created by imperialism and maintained through apartheid and the oppression of a wholly innocent indigenous people who only seek peace? Those notions comprise the ideology of the BDS movement and certainly WOL’s tenets are just as extreme and lethal.

That CUNY stands by and thinks that Kiswani and her fellow students are somehow reflecting well on the institution because they purport to be acting on behalf of the downtrodden does not erase the fact that their ideology is based on one in which the well-being of Jews is inconsequential and the continued existence of the Jewish state is an irritating detail that can be cured by a “globalized Intifada” in which Israelis are slaughtered and their state eliminated once and for all.

When you allow a speaker at a graduation ceremony to bray about being victimized by those who have a problem with this incendiary and anti-Semitic rhetoric and behavior, you have stopped being a place where true debate and reason prevail. You have created, instead, an echo chamber in which like-minded, misguided radical activists have corrupted the purpose on which a university is based. That is not what a university should do or be. And that is not a place where the country’s future lawyers should be taught.

A university should, and must, have the right and responsibility to its respective community to decide which student groups have a legitimate and valid mission and which are animated by extremist ideology and a penchant for spreading bigotry, ethnic hatred, and misreading of history and facts.

(full article online)









						Rewarding and Valorizing Jew Hatred at CUNY Law | FrontpageMag
					

Richard L. Cravatts, Ph.D., a Freedom Center Journalism Fellow in Academic Free Speech and President Emeritus of Scholars for Peace in the




					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli kickboxer Loai Sakas after winning the world championship in Turkey, May 18, 2022. (Israel Kickboxing Association)











						Arab Israeli wins kickboxing world championship in Turkey, drapes himself in flag
					

Loai Sakas, who took the gold in the under-75 kilogram weight class, was refused a handshake by the Moroccan opponent he defeated in the semifinals




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Palestinians have the right to sign a peace accord with Israel to stop the endless, useless hatred they started towards Jews, which is nothing but a continuation of Muslim Supremacy over non Muslims.

Naahhhhh,   not a chance.

Too many Jew haters making too much money off of it.

Jew hating, a very profitable industry.

Not an end in sight.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Of the nearly 200 countries in the world, over 160 have relations with Israel, including six members of the Arab League. Of the couple dozen that do not, around half are Arab countries—but even among those there are gray areas. In 2021, Qatar and Israel signed an agreement allowing Israeli diamond traders to operate in Doha, and Qatari diplomats are the primary interlocutors with the Israelis on Gaza. Saudi Arabia is a virtual party to the Abraham Accords. If it weren’t, it would be impossible to fly on Israel’s El Al airlines from Dubai to Tel Aviv in three hours, and a representative from the Israel Defense Forces would not likely be posted in Bahrain’s capital, Manama, just about 20 miles from Saudi Arabia by a causeway. And in 2018, then-Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu visited Oman in a not-so-secret visit.

Those countries that have not come to terms with Israel at all include Iran, Indonesia, Bangladesh, Malaysia, Pakistan, North Korea, Cuba, and Venezuela. This is an important group of countries for a variety of reasons, but Israel has managed to thrive without them. Sure, Israel endures endless criticism at the United Nations, but since when does what happens in the General Assembly, Human Rights Council, or UNESCO have a bearing on the conduct of global affairs? Almost never.

It is not just that Israel has greatly expanded its relations with countries across the globe—investors see a lot of opportunity in Israel, and the world’s biggest firms want to leverage the country’s greatest asset: its well-educated and talented workforce.

(full article online)









						The BDS Movement Has Already Lost
					

Where it counts—in the halls of government and boardrooms—the effort to boycott Israel doesn’t even register.




					foreignpolicy.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Endless waste of time, by people who are being colonized by England.

Boycott England !!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


In 3 years a lot has changed.

Let them Boycott Russia and China, and other countries where Dictatorship destroys people's lives.

Wanting to destroy Israel is a crime.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_ it has suddenly become a subject of more mainstream conversation. _

No it hasn't.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Sour grapes falafel


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish, Muslim, Druze, and Christian musicians from Israel perform at the Israeli Embassy in Cairo in May 2022. Photo: Israeli Embassy in Egypt.









						For First Time in 40 Years, Israeli Orchestra Plays Middle Eastern Music in Egypt
					

Jewish, Muslim, Druze, and Christian musicians from Israel perform at the Israeli Embassy in Cairo in May 2022. Photo: Israeli …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

PhillyDSA Presents The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement with Olivia Katbi Smith​


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Casablanca, Morocco and Israel see the beginning of a beautiful tech friendship
					

Organizations ink 13 agreements, as representatives declare that historic ties have become economic opportunities -- though full diplomatic ties are still on hold




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) & Free Speech with Abby Martin​


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Riazaty, a Liberal Party member who is not Jewish but claims to have many friends who are, said at the time that he believed UMSU acted outside of its purpose as a student union by violating the Associations
Incorporation Reform Act 2012 and the Racial and Religious Tolerance Act 2001.

Following the council’s decision on Thursday, Riazaty said the point of the letter of demand was for the union to understand that they couldn’t engage in “immoral conduct thinking they are above it and thinking they are above their own rules, purposes and above the law”.

“There are going to be students, as has happened in this instance, that are going to take steps to right what is a wrong and to seek justice,” he said.

(full article online)









						Melbourne Uni student union rescinds Israel-Palestine motion after legal threat
					

A student union, threatened with legal action and a potential class action, has rescinded a motion calling on Melbourne University to boycott and divest from Israel.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS fail: Canadian anti-Israel group uses Israeli software
					

Anti-Israel group promoting BDS found to be using Israeli software to circulate its message.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pretty safe bet that anything Harvard supports is wrong.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

Dumped like garbage.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Egypt are moving to strengthen economic ties and hope to reach $700 million in annual bilateral trade in the next three years, the Economy and Industry Ministry said Sunday.

Under a new proposed plan, the two countries are set to jointly develop the Nitzana crossing between them, where commercial trade is handled, as a regional logistics center and a joint employment area; engage in R&D cooperation; develop joint projects in the area of green energy; and increase the number of direct flights. The plan will also see Israel increase imports of food, fresh fish, and construction materials from Egypt and exports of agriculture solutions and technologies.

The two countries are targeting annual trade (excluding tourism and natural gas exports) at about $700 million by 2025, up from about $300 million in 2021, according to the ministry.




(full article online)









						Israel, Egypt to boost economic ties, step up bilateral trade to $700m
					

Economy Ministry says countries to develop commercial crossing as joint employment area, engage in R&D cooperation, and increase economic activity




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

The BDS'ers still chug along, marginalized and irrelevant.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

According to a statement by the Education Ministry, representatives from 48 countries are taking part, including leading educational professionals from around the world.

“We are excited to host, for the first time in the Israeli capital, a conference which presents unique programs of educational  innovation in our education system. Israeli teaching personnel who are participating in the  conference display impressive entrepreneurship capabilities and the development of  programs, teaching methods and educational breakthroughs,” said Shasha-Biton.

“To host this conference is a source of great pride for the Israeli education system,” she added.

Dalit Stauber, director-general of the Israeli Education Ministry, added, “The mosaic of initiatives from our wonderful principals and teachers generates pride, bringing the Israeli education  system to the forefront of the global stage.”

The conference is expected to attract 15,000 visitors, according to organizers, including supervisors, school administrators, educational departments, educational consultants, psychologists, educators, teachers, educators from the academy and parents.

The conference will feature innovative educational initiatives from some 400 Israeli schools from all over the country, as well as products produced by academic institutions and private  market initiatives. In addition, hundreds of booths will be opened and 200  lectures will be given on education from leading educators in their field.

(full article online)









						Israel Hosts OECD International Education Innovation Conference in Jerusalem
					

Jerusalem’s International Convention Center (Binyenei HaUma). Photo: Michael Jacobson via Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – The Israeli Education Ministry and the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> According to a statement by the Education Ministry, representatives from 48 countries are taking part, including leading educational professionals from around the world.
> 
> “We are excited to host, for the first time in the Israeli capital, a conference which presents unique programs of educational  innovation in our education system. Israeli teaching personnel who are participating in the  conference display impressive entrepreneurship capabilities and the development of  programs, teaching methods and educational breakthroughs,” said Shasha-Biton.
> 
> “To host this conference is a source of great pride for the Israeli education system,” she added.
> 
> Dalit Stauber, director-general of the Israeli Education Ministry, added, “The mosaic of initiatives from our wonderful principals and teachers generates pride, bringing the Israeli education  system to the forefront of the global stage.”
> 
> The conference is expected to attract 15,000 visitors, according to organizers, including supervisors, school administrators, educational departments, educational consultants, psychologists, educators, teachers, educators from the academy and parents.
> 
> The conference will feature innovative educational initiatives from some 400 Israeli schools from all over the country, as well as products produced by academic institutions and private  market initiatives. In addition, hundreds of booths will be opened and 200  lectures will be given on education from leading educators in their field.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Hosts OECD International Education Innovation Conference in Jerusalem
> 
> 
> Jerusalem’s International Convention Center (Binyenei HaUma). Photo: Michael Jacobson via Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – The Israeli Education Ministry and the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


How many Palestinian academics will attend?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> How many Palestinian academics will attend?


How many non terrorist Palestinian Academics are there?

How many would any of the 48 countries would allow to attend?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sixties Fan said:


> How many non terrorist Palestinian Academics are there?
> 
> How many would any of the 48 countries would allow to attend?


Right Tinmore.  As there are none, all you can do is LOL about it.  Which wipes out your question to begin with.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BREAKING: BDS-aligned referendum fails to win majority support | NEWS
					

According to leaked data from the University Student Government (USG) vote, Referendum #3, which aligned with the national Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement and called on the University to halt the usage of Caterpillar construction equipment, failed to win a majority of student...




					theprincetontory.com


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


>


Just sounds like another racist, antisemitic Arab to me.


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


>


CCNY was always very tolerant of Jew-hate. Thirty years ago, the (black) chairman of the history department was teaching his students that Jewish doctors were injecting black newborns with AIDS. CCNY refused to fire the antisemite, but because donations from Jewish alumni were drying up, reluctantly agreed to demote him.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany's Ballett Dortmund will perform in Tel Aviv, Jerusalem and Haifa on June 8-14, 2022 (Courtesy Ballett Dortmund)

Germany’s Ballett Dortmund will finally perform in Israel June 8 through June 14, in a series of performances in Tel Aviv, Jerusalem and Haifa that were meant to take place two years ago.

The troupe, considered one of the world’s cutting-edge ballet companies, will present William Forsythe’s “The Vertiginous Thrill of Exactitude,” in homage to New York City Ballet co-founder George Balanchine; choreographer Edward Clug’s interpretation of “The Rite of Spring”; and “Cacti” by Swedish choreographer Alexander Ekman, a live symphony of movements, sounds, strings and cacti.

“We know that Israel is very new age-y so we wanted to bring content and choreographers that haven’t been established in Israel,” said Tobias Ehinger, the ballet’s managing director.

(full article online)









						Germany’s Dortmund dancers in Israel after 2-year delay
					

'It's an inspiration for our dancers to travel to Tel Aviv,' director Tobias Ehinger says of the troupe's long-awaited tour




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> CCNY was always very tolerant of Jew-hate. Thirty years ago, the (black) chairman of the history department was teaching his students that Jewish doctors were injecting black newborns with AIDS. CCNY refused to fire the antisemite, but because donations from Jewish alumni were drying up, reluctantly agreed to demote him.





Lisa558 said:


> CCNY refused to fire the antisemite, but because donations from Jewish alumni were drying up, reluctantly agreed to demote him.


That is the Jewish money that we are not supposed to talk about.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> That is the Jewish money that we are not supposed to talk about.


Another "believe in me because I said so" from Tinmore.

Evidence be darned as always.


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


> That is the Jewish money that we are not supposed to talk about.


Why should Jewish alumni contribute to a university that is promoting antisemitism? You think they should write checks that will enable an institution to promote Jew-hate?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> Why should Jewish alumni contribute to a university that is promoting antisemitism? You think they should write checks that will enable an institution to promote Jew-hate?


You missed the point.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> You missed the point.


The point is that a Jew hater is a Jew hater.  He showed his colors and got fired.

All Jew haters should be fired from important positions where they would be able to promote their hatred of Jews.

But Jew haters money is very important sometimes.  So, some of them continue to have their jobs.


----------



## Lisa558

Sixties Fan said:


> The point is that a Jew hater is a Jew hater.  He showed his colors and got fired.
> 
> All Jew haters should be fired from important positions where they would be able to promote their hatred of Jews.
> 
> But Jew haters money is very important sometimes.  So, some of them continue to have their jobs.


Unfortunately, the Jew hater wasn’t fired. He was merely demoted, to a full professor, which shows how tolerant CCNY was for their professors teaching antisemitic conspiracy theories.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Lisa558

Sixties Fan said:


>


Yes. As much as the antisemites try, the BDS movement is a dismal failure.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Embellished Activism
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Anyone who believes this deserves to be laughed at.



P F Tinmore said:


> US company, General Mills, Divests from Israel Following Campaign Led by Quaker Organization​


*(COMMENT)*

The *Quaker Oats Company* is a direct competitor of General Mills.  The BDS Campaign was NOT responsible for the liquidation of the Israeli Holding, but rather end the campaign of one rival against the other.

QUOTE:  *The allgemeiner* •  by Shiryn Ghermezian​Food giant General Mills emphasized on Friday that its decision to sell its stake in a joint operation in Israel was unrelated to the anti-Zionist “Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions” (BDS) campaign that has been urging the company to end its operations in the Jewish state.​​“We have made clear the global business strategy that drove this decision. Any claims by others taking credit for this decision are false,” the company said in a statement. “We continue to sell our products in Israel and look forward to continuing to serve Israeli consumers with our other brands.”​
This is just another case of the Arab Palestinians → trusting that the readers will not actually do any fact checking.  About every year (or so) the Arab Palestinians make these outrageous claims as a means to demonstrate progress of the otherwise Pro-Palestinians and Anti-Jewish campaign.  Last year, about this same time, these provers of propaganda were noted as:

Featured panelists included Swarthmore College associate professor and BDS advocate Sa’ed A. Atshan, and Palestinian feminist scholar and activist Yamila Hussein-Shannan, who has claimed that *Palestinian men are “forced to parade naked in the streets” by Israeli soldiers and citizens and blamed the oppression of Palestinian women on Israel’s “occupation.”* Another featured panelist was Sumaya Awad, who has expressed support for violent protesters in Israel and promoted hatred against the Jewish state, according to Canary Mission.​
This is a real pig in a poke.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Embellished Activism
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Anyone who believes this deserves to be laughed at.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The *Quaker Oats Company* is a direct competitor of General Mills.  The BDS Campaign was NOT responsible for the liquidation of the Israeli Holding, but rather end the campaign of one rival against the other.
> 
> QUOTE: *The allgemeiner* •  by Shiryn Ghermezian​Food giant General Mills emphasized on Friday that its decision to sell its stake in a joint operation in Israel was unrelated to the anti-Zionist “Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions” (BDS) campaign that has been urging the company to end its operations in the Jewish state.​​“We have made clear the global business strategy that drove this decision. Any claims by others taking credit for this decision are false,” the company said in a statement. “We continue to sell our products in Israel and look forward to continuing to serve Israeli consumers with our other brands.”​
> This is just another case of the Arab Palestinians → trusting that the readers will not actually do any fact checking.  About every year (or so) the Arab Palestinians make these outrageous claims as a means to demonstrate progress of the otherwise Pro-Palestinians and Anti-Jewish campaign.  Last year, about this same time, these provers of propaganda were noted as:
> 
> Featured panelists included Swarthmore College associate professor and BDS advocate Sa’ed A. Atshan, and Palestinian feminist scholar and activist Yamila Hussein-Shannan, who has claimed that *Palestinian men are “forced to parade naked in the streets” by Israeli soldiers and citizens and blamed the oppression of Palestinian women on Israel’s “occupation.”* Another featured panelist was Sumaya Awad, who has expressed support for violent protesters in Israel and promoted hatred against the Jewish state, according to Canary Mission.​
> This is a real pig in a poke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Canary Mission.

Of course we can always believe an Israeli propaganda organization.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Canary Mission.
> 
> Of course we can always believe an Israeli propaganda organization.


Of course you could always ignore the comments made by a company spokesman.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Of course you could always ignore the comments made by a company spokesman.


Of course you can. He is full of shit.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Embellished Activism
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Canary Mission.
> 
> Of course we can always believe an Israeli propaganda organization.


Overview​
(Quote *From Canary Mission*)​​Sumaya Awad has expressed support for violent protesters, spread hatred of Israel and is a supporter of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement.​
Awad was reportedly a “founding member" of Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) chapter at Williams College (Williams). In 2014, while Awad was a “visiting student" at Columbia University (Columbia), she was also an activist for SJP at Columbia (CSJP).​
It is a wonder that anyone even bothers to listen.

Article 20.  International Convention on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)​*The CCPR is a core Human Rights Instrument:*​​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.​​2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
Canary Mission openly sends the mantra that they defy the CCPR - with eyes wide-open.   They do NOT mince words.  They admit that what they do constitutes advocating violence → prohibited by law.

And then they go to universities and dare to suggest that it is Israel that violates Human Rights.

Similarly, each time the Arab Palestinians openly call for violence against the Israelis, the Arab Palestinians openly violate the* Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV)* (Customary and International Humanitarian Law).  They are, in a sense, unindited co-conspirators with the Hostile Arab Palestinians  

◈  Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed. ​​◈  Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offences, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66 [ Link ]  of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.​​◈  The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Articles 64 [ Link ]  and 65 [Link]  may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.​​◈  The death penalty may not be pronounced against a protected person unless the attention of the court has been particularly called to the fact that since the accused is not a national of the Occupying Power, he is not bound to it by any duty of allegiance.​​◈   In any case, the death penalty may not be pronounced against a protected person who was under eighteen years of age at the time of the offence.​
Every time our friend P F Tinmore posts these allegations and then try to justify crimes under the Rome Statutes, ask yourself, who benefits through the action of the Hostile Arab Palestinian  (HoAP)?

Then ask this questions:  

◈   In the time since Israel was founded, has the development and expansion of Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters tactics contributed to any significant improvement in the plight of the Arab Palestinian?  ​​◈   In the time since Israel was founded, has the HoAP come any closer to establishing a self-sustaining and self-governing sovereignty that is able to stand alone?  (Have the Arab Palestinians become totally dependent on donor nation contributions?)​
While nearly every nation that has stuck its fingers deserves some portion of the blame (some more than others) to the current situation the lions share of the blame falls to the Arab Palestinians.  And it is the Arab Palestinians that have to decide:  At what cost is the continuation of the status quo are the Arab Palestinians willing to absorb?




*SOURCE*:  *Parlia*​





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Embellished Activism
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> Overview​
> (Quote *From Canary Mission*)​​Sumaya Awad has expressed support for violent protesters, spread hatred of Israel and is a supporter of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement.​
> Awad was reportedly a “founding member" of Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) chapter at Williams College (Williams). In 2014, while Awad was a “visiting student" at Columbia University (Columbia), she was also an activist for SJP at Columbia (CSJP).​
> It is a wonder that anyone even bothers to listen.
> 
> Article 20.  International Convention on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)​*The CCPR is a core Human Rights Instrument:*​​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.​​2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
> Canary Mission openly sends the mantra that they defy the CCPR - with eyes wide-open.   They do NOT mince words.  They admit that what they do constitutes advocating violence → prohibited by law.
> 
> And then they go to universities and dare to suggest that it is Israel that violates Human Rights.
> 
> Similarly, each time the Arab Palestinians openly call for violence against the Israelis, the Arab Palestinians openly violate the* Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV)* (Customary and International Humanitarian Law).  They are, in a sense, unindited co-conspirators with the Hostile Arab Palestinians
> 
> ◈  Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed. ​​◈  Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offences, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66 [ Link ]  of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.​​◈  The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Articles 64 [ Link ]  and 65 [Link]  may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.​​◈  The death penalty may not be pronounced against a protected person unless the attention of the court has been particularly called to the fact that since the accused is not a national of the Occupying Power, he is not bound to it by any duty of allegiance.​​◈   In any case, the death penalty may not be pronounced against a protected person who was under eighteen years of age at the time of the offence.​
> Every time our friend P F Tinmore posts these allegations and then try to justify crimes under the Rome Statutes, ask yourself, who benefits through the action of the Hostile Arab Palestinian  (HoAP)?
> 
> Then ask this questions:
> 
> ◈   In the time since Israel was founded, has the development and expansion of Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters tactics contributed to any significant improvement in the plight of the Arab Palestinian?  ​​◈   In the time since Israel was founded, has the HoAP come any closer to establishing a self-sustaining and self-governing sovereignty that is able to stand alone?  (Have the Arab Palestinians become totally dependent on donor nation contributions?)​
> While nearly every nation that has stuck its fingers deserves some portion of the blame (some more than others) to the current situation the lions share of the blame falls to the Arab Palestinians.  And it is the Arab Palestinians that have to decide:  At what cost is the continuation of the status quo are the Arab Palestinians willing to absorb?
> 
> View attachment 654538
> *SOURCE*:  *Parlia*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


You keep implying that the Palestinians are violating international laws.

Perhaps you could give some specific examples. I await your response.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Specific Actions
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> You keep implying that the Palestinians are violating international laws.
> 
> Perhaps you could give some specific examples. I await your response.


*(COMMENT)*



•  Anti-Israel Protest In London: “F**k the Jews” “Rape their daughters” “Free Palestine”​
•  _Israeli forces kill two Palestinians in Jenin and one near Bethlehem after a knife attack_​_in the occupied West Bank as violence escalates._​​_•  Israeli police and the Shin Bet internal security service Thursday said they had arrested_​_a Palestinian alleged ISIS supporter accused of two deadly knife attacks in the past three years._​​_•  _Previously, an Israeli couple, Yehuda and Tamar Kaduri, were killed in their Jerusalem​home on January 13, 2019.​​•  Isaid was further accused of a knife attack that wounded an Israeli teenager in the same​city on January 12, 2019.​​•   Streaks of light are seen as* Israel's* Iron Dome anti-missile system intercepts* rockets*​launched from the Gaza Strip towards Israel, as seen from Ashkelon,​​•   _Move comes after Israeli army accused Hamas of firing three rockets into Israel late _​_on Friday._​
Each of these examples represents a violation of International law; ranging from advocating violence, inciting violence, and attacks against unarmed Israelis.  When you talk about GAZA, then you have to keep in mind:

Instrument regarding terrorist bombings​1997 International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist BombingsPDF​
Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.

Locating Gazan launch sites inside densely.
Failing to remove civilian from the target areas.
Palestinian Official Dr. Nasser Al-Qaram Extols Martyrdom In Friday Sermon Following IDF Killing Of 3 Fatah Terrorists: Israelis Are The Enemies Of Allah; They Terrorize, Commit Crimes Against Our People​PA/Fatah: Terror is the "path to victory," Dead terrorists “are our heroes… who illuminate the path for our people… We all need to be like [them],”​Palestinian TV shows kids singing that Jews are "impure" and "the world's dogs"​All these incidents, events, and actions break one or more international prohibitions.  The question is what action are you arguing as legal?  Are you suggesting that advocating for hatred and violence is illegal?  Are you suggesting that launching incendiary devices is legal?  Are you suggesting that indiscriminate rocket fire is permitted?   Are individual attacks directed against occupation forces legal?

What are you claiming as legal?




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Specific Actions
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> 
> •  Anti-Israel Protest In London: “F**k the Jews” “Rape their daughters” “Free Palestine”​
> •  _Israeli forces kill two Palestinians in Jenin and one near Bethlehem after a knife attack_​_in the occupied West Bank as violence escalates._​​_•  Israeli police and the Shin Bet internal security service Thursday said they had arrested_​_a Palestinian alleged ISIS supporter accused of two deadly knife attacks in the past three years._​​_•  _Previously, an Israeli couple, Yehuda and Tamar Kaduri, were killed in their Jerusalem​home on January 13, 2019.​​•  Isaid was further accused of a knife attack that wounded an Israeli teenager in the same​city on January 12, 2019.​​•   Streaks of light are seen as* Israel's* Iron Dome anti-missile system intercepts* rockets*​launched from the Gaza Strip towards Israel, as seen from Ashkelon,​​•   _Move comes after Israeli army accused Hamas of firing three rockets into Israel late _​_on Friday._​
> Each of these examples represents a violation of International law; ranging from advocating violence, inciting violence, and attacks against unarmed Israelis.  When you talk about GAZA, then you have to keep in mind:
> 
> Instrument regarding terrorist bombings​1997 International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist BombingsPDF​
> Creates a regime of universal jurisdiction over the unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.
> 
> Locating Gazan launch sites inside densely.
> Failing to remove civilian from the target areas.
> Palestinian Official Dr. Nasser Al-Qaram Extols Martyrdom In Friday Sermon Following IDF Killing Of 3 Fatah Terrorists: Israelis Are The Enemies Of Allah; They Terrorize, Commit Crimes Against Our People​PA/Fatah: Terror is the "path to victory," Dead terrorists “are our heroes… who illuminate the path for our people… We all need to be like [them],”​Palestinian TV shows kids singing that Jews are "impure" and "the world's dogs"​All these incidents, events, and actions break one or more international prohibitions.  The question is what action are you arguing as legal?  Are you suggesting that advocating for hatred and violence is illegal?  Are you suggesting that launching incendiary devices is legal?  Are you suggesting that indiscriminate rocket fire is permitted?   Are individual attacks directed against occupation forces legal?
> 
> What are you claiming as legal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Are illegal colonial settlers "protected persons" under international law?

Define "into Israel" when Israel has no defined territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Are illegal colonial settlers "protected persons" under international law?
> 
> Define "into Israel" when Israel has no defined territory.


Those are your usual, nonsensical cut and paste one-liners.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Specific Actions
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Ridiculous!



P F Tinmore said:


> Are illegal colonial settlers "protected persons" under international law?
> 
> Define "into Israel" when Israel has no defined territory.


*(COMMENT)*

Your assumption is entirely wrong.  

When applying _Article 68 of the GCIV_, the "protected persons" are the Arab Palestinians.   Take a deep breath and read it slowly.  "Protected persons (Arab Palestinians) who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power (Israelis),"

Israel defines it sovereign territory and maintains it IAW Article 7, Montevideo Convention on the Rights and Duties of States (The recognition of a state may be express or tacit.).   Israel does have a defined territory.  

Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation​
"Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing​international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes,​including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States."​
When you say " illegal colonial settlers" I have to ask,​​What are the elements of the offense?  What International Criminal Code​are you using to make this accusation?​​Under what binding and internationally recognized instrument defines​a colonial settler from all other settlers."​​Does the meaning of the "illegal" tag include the Protocol Concerning​Civil Affairs • _ARTICLE IV Special Provisions __concerning Area "C"_​which assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C"​and was agreed to by the Arab Palestinians?​




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> When you say " illegal colonial settlers" I have to ask,


Israeli settlers are a necessary, integral, and active part of the settler colonial project. Without the settlers there would be no Israel. They reside on territory stolen from another people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Israel defines it sovereign territory and maintains it


Israel has "say so" territory. Its borders are recognized as de facto borders. It has no legal territory. It has no borders to dispute.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Lisa558

Mondoweiss Is a big antisemitic site.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Lisa558 said:


> Mondoweiss Is a big antisemitic site.


The antisemite card is no longer the ace of trump.


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


> The antisemite card is no longer the ace of trump.


Huh? Trump was a great friend to the Jews. Now people like you - quoting from Modoweiss and talking about an “antisemite card” - not so much.

But thanks for demonstrating the overlap between antisemites and hatred of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers are a necessary, integral, and active part of the settler colonial project. Without the settlers there would be no Israel. They reside on territory stolen from another people.


Stolen from?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Are illegal colonial settlers "protected persons" under international law?
> 
> Define "into Israel" when Israel has no defined territory.



Of course, every human is a protected person under international law,
even illegal settlers, even when you try to abuse the term to apply
by ethnicity. The same as Arabs in Israel or Africa, and Americans 
of any ethnicity are protected persons, those attacking them not.

What is it called when you incite murder,
by framing an ethnicity as a crime?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> That is the Jewish money that we are not supposed to talk about.



All you ever talk and dream about,
doesn't make it sound less cringy.

Like that old fart in a restaurant,
spewing racist slurs at his aid...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



With such well-wishing "friends",
you can't but win...









						General Mills says departing Israel was a business decision, not a boycott
					

‘We continue to sell our products in Israel and look forward to continuing to serve Israeli consumers with our other brands’ the food manufacturer said




					jewishinsider.com
				




*(QUESTION)*

Let me understand, getting
1,200 Arabs unemployed
is a BDS victory?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> With such well-wishing "friends",
> you can't but win...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Mills says departing Israel was a business decision, not a boycott
> 
> 
> ‘We continue to sell our products in Israel and look forward to continuing to serve Israeli consumers with our other brands’ the food manufacturer said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewishinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Let me understand, getting
> 1,200 Arabs unemployed
> is a BDS victory?


It is too complicated for you.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It is too complicated for you.



Make it simple if you understand it.

1,200 Arabs losing their jobs is "BDS victory"?


----------



## Sixties Fan

It was the fastest free-trade agreement negotiated in Israel’s history. Signed on May 31 in Dubai between Israel and the United Arab Emirates, it comes only two years after they signed a historic pact establishing diplomatic relations and is a milestone in Israel’s acceptance into the region.

The agreement will remove tariffs on 96% of goods between the two countries on everything from food to jewelry to medical equipment. Other benefits include protection of intellectual property and, new to free-trade agreements, a promise to find ways for small- and medium-sized businesses to profit from “commercial opportunities granted by the agreement.”

“Where there is a will, there is a way,” Ohad Cohen, head of the Foreign Trade Administration at Israel’s Ministry of Economy, told JNS. “We both realized that we want to do this and that we shouldn’t waste time on needless negotiations.”

“The fact that both governments clearly say doing business with each other is kosher will definitely encourage businesses from both countries,” he continued. “Under the agreement, we’ve set up what we call a joint committee mechanism to solve problems. So if there is an issue, we have a mechanism through which we can discuss it with each other.”

(full article online )









						UAE free-trade deal not only first with Arab country, but fastest in Israel’s history
					

“The fact that both governments clearly say doing business with each other is kosher will definitely encourage businesses from both countries,” said Ohad Cohen, head of the Foreign Trade Administration at Israel’s Ministry of Economy.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



How will Elbit survive without a couple of rinky-dink sovereign funds. LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


How is it called when,

Arab supremacists exploit Africans,
but not allowing them in any of the Pali governments?


----------



## Indeependent

rylah said:


> How is it called when,
> 
> Arab supremacists exploit Africans,
> but not allowing them in any of the Pali governments?


You haven't figured out that TinTard is mentally ill?


----------



## Lisa558

Indeependent said:


> You haven't figured out that TinTard is mentally ill?


I don’t think he’s American. He’s probably a Brit.


----------



## rylah

Indeependent said:


> You haven't figured out that TinTard is mentally ill?



Indeed, the sick and poor Arab supremacists
pouring Vodka in 'great satan', recquire
especially more gentle treatment.


----------



## Indeependent

Lisa558 said:


> I don’t think he’s American. He’s probably a Brit.


It doesn't matter as he is mentally ill.
He will refute any and all evidence because he is a sick piece of garbage.


----------



## Sixties Fan

For decades Israel was Morocco's shadowy secret. Business between the two went through intermediaries, often Jewish-Moroccan exiles in Paris and intelligence agents. 

Syrian tanks captured by Israel ended up in Morocco. Israelis helped fortify the wall that Morocco built to keep guerrillas out of Western Sahara. 

Now, Israeli tourists are flocking in. Morocco expects 200,000 this year, up fourfold since the accord, with ten direct flights a week. 

Some Israelis come to rediscover family roots, since 700,000 Israelis are of Moroccan origin. 

Trade delegations are piling in, too. "There's such high interest, it's crazy," says an Israeli diplomat. 

Israel Aerospace Industries is building two plants to manufacture drones and may even install a missile-defense system.

(full article online)









						Israeli firms and tourists are piling into Morocco
					

A once-furtive friendship has burst into the open




					www.economist.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Perhaps the Saudi's see mutually beneficial advantages in teaming with Israel and a bulwark against the Shia aligned pally heretics.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonial Allegations
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*(PREFACE)*   I'm not sure you even understand what you are saying.

*boundary/ies* 

The imaginary lines on the surface of the earth which separate the land territory or maritime zones ( continental shelf and EEZ ) of one State from that of another.  Ideally, as a matter of common sense but little more, a land boundary should be easy to identify and diffi cult to cross: ... In relation to land boundaries, there is no corpus of law especially for resolving boundary disputes, and recourse is made to the rules for acquiring title to territory in international law ( see territory, acquisition of ).​​In relation to maritime territory, special rules have emerged from conventions. For the territorial sea and contiguous zone , in the absence of agreement as to the boundary, a State is not entitled ‘to extend its territorial sea or contiguous zone beyond the median line every point of which is equidistant from the nearest points on the baselines from which the breadth of the territorial sea …​​Delimitation of International Boundaries ( 1974 ); Sharma , International Boundary Disputes and International Law ( 1976 ); Brownlie , African Boundaries. A Legal and Diplomatic Encyclopaedia ( 1979 ); Tanja , The Legal Delimitation of International Maritime Boundaries ( 1989 ); Charney and Alexander , International Maritime Boundaries ( 1993 ).​*SOURCE*:  Parry & Grant encyclopaedic dictionary of international law / John P. Grant and J. Craig Barker.​-- 3rd ed. Copyright © 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. pp 69​


P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers are a necessary, integral, and active part of the settler colonial project. Without the settlers there would be no Israel. They reside on territory stolen from another people.


*(COMMENT)*
.
Several times in the past, I have had to re-address this Anti-Israeli • Pro-Palestinian unsubstantiated Claim that the settler program is, under A/RES/15/1514 (Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples) or under the recognition of the *Special Committee on Decolonization (AKA: C-24)* somehow alters the agreement to ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs • *ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C"* • which *assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C"*.

The unsupported claim made here by our friend P F Tinmore, is reaffirmed (because of this very allegation) every so often when the C-24 Site is searched for anything even remotely pertaining to "Palestine"(see below) in whatever form the territory may be addressed.  This search is not only carried out for any connection with any Non-Self-Governing Territory (NSGT) world-wide but search crossed the entirety of the UN Decolonization effort.







I will call your attention to the Middle East North African Region - and - Eastward to the Pacific Rim.  There is no NSGT in the entire expanse.  Now, if our friend wants to address US Responsibilities like American Samoa or Guam, that is an entirely different story.
Search Results:





P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has "say so" territory. Its borders are recognized as de facto borders. It has no legal territory. It has no borders to dispute.


*(COMMENT)*
.
And this non-sense you spew ("It has no legal territory.") only serves to demonstrate how little you understand of the subject.  And please, let us not jump back to the argument that the 1924 Treaty of Lausanne has established any claim to any territory.  You cannot use the "Article 30 or the Nationality Section" to replace "Article 16 of the Territorial Section."

See the:

◈    Israeli-Jordanian Treaty (1994) → Article 3 - International Boundary​​◈    Israeli-Egyptian Treaty of Peace (1974) → Article 2 - The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel...​
Other International Boundary and Demarcation Issues include:

◈ Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement Oslo II (1995)​​◈ Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel​​◈ Golan Heights Law ​​◈ Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon ​





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> there is no corpus of law especially for resolving boundary disputes,


There is no dispute. Palestine has international borders. Israel does not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> recourse is made to the rules for acquiring title to territory in international law


Which rule did Israel use to acquire its territory? I understand that there are five. Which one? (1948 territory)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> There is no dispute. Palestine has international borders. Israel does not.



What about all the border agreements Israel has signed with neighboring nations?
How many border agreements does "Palestine" have?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> when the C-24 Site is searched for anything even remotely pertaining to "Palestine"


Subsequent UN Resolutions state that Palestine is a non self governing territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What about all the border agreements Israel has signed with neighboring nations?
> How many border agreements does "Palestine" have?


Three. Israel has none.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Three. Israel has none.



Post the three.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Post the three.


Between Lebanon, Syria, and Palestine by Sykes/Picot in 1916. Egypt's international border was set with the Ottoman Empire in 1906. Palestine inherited that border. Article 25 in the Mandate agreement gave Britain the option of dividing Transjordan from Palestine. Britain exercised that option, with agreement by the League of Nations, in 1922.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Between Lebanon, Syria, and Palestine by Sykes/Picot in 1916. Egypt's international border was set with the Ottoman Empire in 1906. Palestine inherited that border. Article 25 in the Mandate agreement gave Britain the option of dividing Transjordan from Palestine. Britain exercised that option, with agreement by the League of Nations, in 1922.



*Between Lebanon, Syria, and Palestine by Sykes/Picot in 1916.*

Who signed the agreements between those 3 countries that didn't exist? France and the UK?

*Egypt's international border was set with the Ottoman Empire in 1906. *

Ummmm...the Ottoman Empire went away.

*Palestine inherited that border.*

Palestine didn't exist in 1906, doesn't exist today, how could a non-existent country inherit borders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestine didn't exist in 1906,


I didn't say it did. You have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> I didn't say it did. You have a reading comprehension problem.







Palestine didn't sign three border agreements? How many did they sign?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonial Allegations
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

I noticed that you shifted your dialog here.  I do not mind, I just want you to know that I noticed.  



P F Tinmore said:


> Which rule did Israel use to acquire its territory? I understand that there are five. Which one? (1948 territory)


*(COMMENT)*
.
*cession* The term ‘cession’, clearly derived from the cession of Roman law, is used in international law to denote any transfer of sovereignty over territory by one State to another, and not merely, as in popular speech, a forced transfer. ‘The only form in which a cession can be effected is an agreement normally in the form of a treaty between the ceding and the acquiring state…. The treaty of cession should be followed by actual tradition of the territory, … *unless such territory is already occupied by the new owner,* as in the case where the cession is the outcome of war and the ceded territory has been during such war in the military occupation of the state to which it is now ceded’:​
In May 1948, there was no treaty with the Government of Palestine.  The UK withdrew.  The legal entity remaining was not a sovereign state.




In 2012, the UN Office of Legal Affairs stated the:





Do not try to trick the readers into thinking that there was a "Palestine" governed by the Arab Palestinians and maintaining sovereign territory.  You simply cannot cherry-pick single words like "country" or "state" and claim the context you wish to establish.  You get no credibility with that tactic.

*SOURCE*:  Parry & Grant encyclopaedic dictionary of international law / John P. Grant and J. Craig Barker.-- 3rd ed. Copyright © 2009 by Oxford University Press, Inc. pp 88
.


P F Tinmore said:


> There is no dispute. Palestine has international borders. Israel does not.


*(COMMENT)*
.
Well, this is the Arab Palestinian "Flim - Flam" (_"deception" or "fraud" in the material presented_) in an attempt to pass on the mistaken belief, in which no one will fact check, furthering the intentional promotion of *misinformation.* 

*(COMMENT)*

In the interest of honesty, the boundaries in which I've documented here (in these recent discussions) could be altered given that they are without prejudice and in favor of the Arab Palestinians → should the Israelis concur agree.  (_However, there is a question as to whether or not the external Arab nations want active and financed terrorist organizations as frontier neighbors.)_ But remember, from the time the Mandate was adopted and published until its termination, the British High Commissioner has governed Palestine without the cooperation of the Arab Palestinians or the integration of Arab Palestinian representation of the Governing Council.  Whereas the Jewish Agency was established at the time the Mandate went into effect  → and still exists today.

Whereas, one could argue that the Gaza and Ramallah governments are part of a greater criminal enterprise  → and provide direct support to a number of organizations considered by the larger European and Mediterranean nations.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> View attachment 655385
> 
> Palestine didn't sign three border agreements? How many did they sign?


None of Palestine's neighbors have disputed their borders. There is no reason for any agreements.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ‘The only form in which a cession can be effected is an agreement normally in the form of a treaty between the ceding and the acquiring state…


Where is that?

Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> None of Palestine's neighbors have disputed their borders. There is no reason for any agreements.



*None of Palestine's neighbors have disputed their borders. *

No agreements with Palestine? 
How many agreements have those neighbors signed with Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

BDS at the Sydney Festival, with Jennine Khalik and Sara Saleh​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> There is no dispute. Palestine has international borders. Israel does not.





P F Tinmore said:


> None of Palestine's neighbors have disputed their borders. There is no reason for any agreements.




Depends who you ask.
Some say "Palestine" stretches
all the way from Yemen to Africa...

How much of Arab imperialism is agreeing with neighbors?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Between Lebanon, Syria, and Palestine by Sykes/Picot in 1916. Egypt's international border was set with the Ottoman Empire in 1906. Palestine inherited that border. Article 25 in the Mandate agreement gave Britain the option of dividing Transjordan from Palestine. Britain exercised that option, with agreement by the League of Nations, in 1922.



Sykes Picot isn't a legal document, or even mentions 'Palestine'.
If your argument is that 'Palestine' inherited Ottoman borders,
then your idea of "Palestine" includes parts of Bosnia...

But you're correct about one thing - until division,
Palestine was a geographic unit, that included
the territory on both sides of the river,
none titled with Arab sovereignty.

Confirms the division was in violation of articles 5 and 27.



> ART. 5. "The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power."
> 
> 
> 
> ART. 27: The Mandatory had no right to amend the Mandate terms without the full consent of the League of Nations or its Mandates Commission.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Subsequent UN Resolutions state that Palestine is a non self governing territory.



Like Antarctica...neither a state nor a nation,
and never been such in history to claim the title.


----------



## Sixties Fan

General Konstantinos Floros, chief of the Hellenic National Defense General Staff, with IDF Chief of Staff Aviv Kochavi in Israel on June 8, 2022. Photo: IDF

(full article online)









						In Second Visit to Israel, Greek Military Chief Touts Strong Bonds
					

General Konstantinos Floros, chief of the Hellenic National Defense General Staff, with IDF Chief of Staff Aviv Kochavi in Israel …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeed, the multinational company, which makes household brands including Pillsbury, Häagen-Dazs and Yoplait, thoroughly debunked claims that BDS had a hand in prompting the closure of its factory in Israel, describing such allegations as “false.”

“We have made clear the global business strategy that drove this decision. Any claims by others taking credit for this decision are false,” a statement given to _Jewish Insider_ read, adding that “We continue to sell our products in Israel and look forward to continuing to serve Israeli consumers with our other brands.”

An earlier statement pointed out that the company was also planning on selling its European dough business as part of a new strategy.

‘East Jerusalem’: Media Parroting BDS Falsehoods​True to form, the media have taken the BDS baton and run with it. Numerous reports about General Mills’ decision assert that the company’s factory in the Atarot Industrial Zone is located in “East Jerusalem” (see here, here and here).

Aside from the fact that “East Jerusalem” is a misnomer, which falsely suggests the holy city is divided, the factory is not even located in the eastern part of the city – it is actually in northern Jerusalem.

Furthermore, as attorney Stephen M. Flatow noted, the area is an industrial zone and is not a hub of “settlers” as has been suggested in several reports (see hereand here), Indeed, the factory closure will disproportionately affect Arab workers: 



> [Atarot] has become one of Israel’s successful industrial zones and, incidentally, has employed quite a few Palestinian Arabs over the years. In a 2017 study it was estimated that 80% of the employees within the Atarot were Palestinian Arabs.”


And this is but the latest example of media outlets uncritically parroting BDS falsehoods.

(full article online)









						BDS Doesn't Care About Palestinians... Its Response to General Mills Jerusalem Factory Closure Proves It | Honest Reporting
					

Boycott, Sanctions and Divestments (BDS) supporters have been celebrating over the past week following an announcement by American food giant General




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Is any donation involved in this change? ]

MESA has received absolutely no public condemnation of its boycott from the AAUP, AAU, or ACE. Not a peep. And except for Brandeis University and NYU, no other university leaders have spoken out publicly against MESA’s boycott.

Where’s the moral outrage?

To answer this question, it’s important to understand what the AAUP, AAU, ACE, and 250 university presidents failed to grasp about academic BDS, even as they forcefully condemned it eight years ago, and to consider the deeply disturbing turn that academia has taken since then.

Not one of the hundreds of condemnatory statements acknowledged the biggest casualty of academic boycotts: students on US campuses who want to study in or about Israel, or to openly express their support for the Jewish state.

Even a cursory examination of the boycott’s guidelines reveals this to be true.

Academic BDS’ fundamental rejection of “the normalization of Israel in the global academy” demands that faculty work towards boycotting educational programs in or about Israel at their schools; refuse to write letters of recommendation for students wanting to participate in such programs; and endeavor to cancel or shut down pro-Israel events and activities on campus.

The guidelines also promote a “common sense” boycott that encourages the censuring, denigration, protest, and exclusion of pro-Israel individuals, including students who use their free speech to advocate on behalf of Israel. These boycott-compliant actions simply cannot be carried out by faculty without directly and substantively hurting their own students, revealing such behavior to be both morally repugnant and indefensible.

But in limiting their condemnation of ASA’s boycott to its negative impact on an abstract concept of “academic freedom,” without condemning, or even mentioning, the very real and intolerable harms that the boycott’s implementation would inflict on vulnerable students, the AAUP, AAU, ACU and 250 university presidents ceded the moral high ground to boycott-supporting faculty, who claimed  that their“academic freedom” was being violated by the condemnation.

More importantly, by primarily framing academic BDS as a violation of academic freedom principles rather than as an egregious transgression of institutional standards of faculty conduct, higher education leaders effectively gave faculty boycotters a free pass to continue privileging their political animus towards the Jewish state over their professional responsibilities to their students and university. And unfortunately, that’s a gift that has kept giving.

Within the last eight years, the number of faculty who have publicly expressed support for an academic boycott of Israel has more than doubled, with over 3,000 faculty boycotters currently employed on more than 450 campuses nationwide.

Accompanying this dramatic uptick in faculty support for academic BDS is a documented increase in the willingness of faculty boycotters to bring their support for BDS into their classrooms and departmentally sponsored campus events.

But a new line was crossed last May, following the onset of the Israel-Hamas war. More than 150 academic departments took the unprecedented step of issuing or endorsing blatantly anti-Zionist statements, more than half of which called for or endorsed some form of BDS, including an academic boycott of Israel. Shamefully, all of the statements positioned their anti-Zionist political stance squarely within their disciplinary missions, a disingenuous maneuver to provide academic cover for departments to use their institutional status to advance a purely political agenda.

Against the backdrop of these unprecedented departmentally-endorsed statements, the MESA vote to adopt academic BDS has become a defining moment, not just for the organization or even the discipline, but for the entire academy and its future.

Middle East Studies, until recently, sought to project a strictly scholarly, non-political image. That is, until 2017, when the organization quietly eliminated the adjective “non-political” from its online mission statement and official bylaws, just in time to voice its first-ever opposition to pending federal legislation: the “Israel Anti-Boycott Act.”

Then, in December 2021, as the association voted to advance the academic BDS resolution to its full membership, the “About MESA” webpage was once again updated with a new section entitled “Vision Statement” and a link to MESA’s “Strategic Plan 2021 – 2025,” both of which contained a radically new characterization of the association’s mission: “The strength of MESA lies in its *dual commitment to scholarship and advocac*y.”

Conveniently, academic BDS now fell squarely within MESA’s newly minted mission.

It is important to point out that since MESA began issuing full-membership resolutions in 1993, Israel is not just the only country in the Middle East that has been targeted by a MESA resolution for an academic boycott, but it’s the only country in the region to be targeted by that group for any punitive action. This, in a region that includes such flagrant human rights violators as Syria, Saudi Arabia, Libya, Sudan, Afghanistan, and Iran – countries that routinely engage in human trafficking, execute members of the LGBTQ community, and turn a blind eye to honor killings – as well as soaring levels of antisemitism, which are two to four times higher than in any other region of the world.

Yet instead of punishing these countries with boycotts, as it has done to Israel, MESA defends them from boycotts.

For example, six months after Iran’s Supreme Leader released a video denying the Holocaust, and just a few weeks after the Iranian government funded its Second Holocaust Cartoon Contest showcasing hundreds of cartoons denying or mocking the Holocaust, MESA’s Board sent a letter to US legislators urging them to review the government’s “long-standing network of Iran sanctions … to take care not to continue imposing restrictions on the free flow of ideas and knowledge.”

When a professional organization with a decades-long reputation for non-political, high caliber scholarship radically redefines its organizational mission and, by implication, the mission of the discipline its members have largely shaped — for the express purpose of carrying out politically motivated and directed advocacy and activism that unfairly targets the only Jewish country in its purview (and in the world) — it can’t help but have at least five devastating consequences.

(full article online)









						Middle East Professors Boycott Israel — Where’s the Moral Outrage?
					

A Palestinian boy looks on near graffiti boycotting Israel in Bethlehem, November 3, 2018. Photo: REUTERS/Stephen Farrell/File Photo. Hours after …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1960, Life magazine published small excerpts of transcripts of tapes from a fellow Nazi interviewing Adolf Eichmann in Argentina in the 1950s.

This excerpt explains the similarities between Nazis in the 1930s and the fanatic Israel haters today.



> We did not devise the yellow star to put pressure on the Jews themselves. On the contrary, its purpose was to control the natural tendency of our German people to come to the aid of someone in trouble. The marking was intended to hinder any such assistance to Jews who were being harassed. We wanted Germans to feel embarrassed,  to feel afraid of having any contact with Jews. So our administration was quite happy to distribute these bolts of yellow cloth and to regulate the time limit by which the stars would have to be worn.


The yellow star was not to punish the Jews, but to make it difficult for non-Jews to express sympathy with them. 

Today, the people who advocate boycotts of Israel aren't primarily trying to hurt Israel. They are trying to make it difficult for other people to be pro-Israel.

Those who accuse Israel of "apartheid" or "ethnic cleansing" or "genocide" aren't trying to get Israel to treat Palestinians better. They are trying to make tar anyone who supports Israel's right to exist as supporting war crimes themselves.

_"We wanted Germans to feel embarrassed,  to feel afraid of having any contact with Jews. "_ Is there any better description of the purpose of BDS and anti-Zionism? Just look at how celebrities who visit Israel are treated by the "woke" crowd. 

It is exactly the same.

Only exceptional people could stand up to the social pressure to ostracize Jews in Germany. And only exceptional people can stand up for Israel in Leftist circles. The weaker ones in both cases cower, and then it is but a small step to claim that their cowardice is really a moral, righteous position.

The yellow star was not meant to hurt Jews. It represents the original cancel culture.

(full article online)










						The purpose of the yellow star in Nazi Germany was EXACTLY the same as that of BDS today
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC:  Borders
⁜→  P F Timore, rylah, et al,

Yes, this is a realistic answer.






rylah said:


> Depends who you ask.
> Some say "Palestine" stretches
> all the way from Yemen to Africa...
> 
> How much of Arab imperialism is agreeing with neighbors?


*(COMMENT)*
.
"Palestine" (as a standalone name) identifies a region, not sovereignty.

No answer will satisfy the geographer, politician, religious motivated, or the varied historical perspectives.  Each has an agenda, and each will find fault with other answers.

There is no such thing as a "neighbor to Palestine."  This is an invalid idea.  There has not been a political map of sovereign territories in which the "Sovereign of Palestine" has been historically embossed in over a thousand years.  The region has been diced, sliced,  minced, and parceled in various ways over the last two millennia.  And while there have been various agreements between sovereigns in Europe over this period, in the Levant and the Middle East, sovereignty has (almost) always been determined by armed conflict. But for more than 900 years, the Region known as "Palestine" has not had an Arab sovereign in control of the entire territory.

Looking back more than several centuries becomes mentally and intellectually futile.  If you were to apply the same historical logic to the political awareness of Europe, you would see a very different place.  There have been more than five Empires just in Europe alone.  At the end of the Great War (WWI) the sovereignty of the Ottoman, Austro-Hungarian, German, and Russian Empires ALL disappeared (not to mention the numerous Sultanates that faded away). Trying to make NEW decisions and redefine TODAY'S sovereign territory on the basis of historical affiliations, control and politics would be totally ridiculous.

_*“Everything we hear is an opinion, not a fact.*_​* Everything we see is a *_*perspective, not the truth.” *_​_.............................................— __Marcus Aurelius_​_................................................Last Great Emperor of Rome_​_...............................................Stoic Philosopher_​
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC:  Borders
> ⁜→  P F Timore, rylah, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is a realistic answer.
> 
> View attachment 656098
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> "Palestine" (as a standalone name) identifies a region, not sovereignty.
> 
> No answer will satisfy the geographer, politician, religious motivated, or the varied historical perspectives.  Each has an agenda, and each will find fault with other answers.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "neighbor to Palestine."  This is an invalid idea.  There has not been a political map of sovereign territories in which the "Sovereign of Palestine" has been historically embossed in over a thousand years.  The region has been diced, sliced,  minced, and parceled in various ways over the last two millennia.  And while there have been various agreements between sovereigns in Europe over this period, in the Levant and the Middle East, sovereignty has (almost) always been determined by armed conflict. But for more than 900 years, the Region known as "Palestine" has not had an Arab sovereign in control of the entire territory.
> 
> Looking back more than several centuries becomes mentally and intellectually futile.  If you were to apply the same historical logic to the political awareness of Europe, you would see a very different place.  There have been more than five Empires just in Europe alone.  At the end of the Great War (WWI) the sovereignty of the Ottoman, Austro-Hungarian, German, and Russian Empires ALL disappeared (not to mention the numerous Sultanates that faded away). Trying to make NEW decisions and redefine TODAY'S sovereign territory on the basis of historical affiliations, control and politics would be totally ridiculous.
> 
> _*“Everything we hear is an opinion, not a fact.*_​* Everything we see is a *_*perspective, not the truth.” *_​_.............................................— __Marcus Aurelius_​_................................................Last Great Emperor of Rome_​_...............................................Stoic Philosopher_​
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





RoccoR said:


> "Palestine" (as a standalone name) identifies a region, not sovereignty.


1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people in Palestine, including:

(_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;

(_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;





__





						UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237
					





					www.mideastweb.org
				




The UN states that Palestinians exist, that Palestine exists, that Palestine is a nation, that Palestinians have the inalienable right to sovereignty.

The UN cannot confer any of this. It can only *reaffirm* that which already exists.

At what time and under what circumstances did the Palestinians acquire these attributes?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> 1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people in Palestine, including:
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mideastweb.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN states that Palestinians exist, that Palestine exists, that Palestine is a nation, that Palestinians have the inalienable right to sovereignty.
> 
> The UN cannot confer any of this. It can only *reaffirm* that which already exists.
> 
> At what time and under what circumstances did the Palestinians acquire these attributes?



But why is that resolution not legally binding?

Palestine itself is merely a concept of external interference.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> http://www.mideastweb.org/3236.htmBut why is that resolution not legally binding?
> 
> Palestine is merely a concept produced by external interference.





rylah said:


> But why is that resolution not legally binding?


_Recognizing_ that the Palestinian people is entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,

_Expressing its grave concern_ that the Palestinian people has been prevented from enjoying its inalienable rights, in particular its right to self-determination,

_Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,





__





						UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237
					





					www.mideastweb.org
				




It is based on the UN Charter which is binding.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> _Recognizing_ that the Palestinian people is entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> _Expressing its grave concern_ that the Palestinian people has been prevented from enjoying its inalienable rights, in particular its right to self-determination,
> 
> _Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mideastweb.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is based on the UN Charter which is binding.


General Assembly opinions are just opinions.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Powers and Authorities.
⁜→  et al,

*(PREFACE)*.   Yes, we have heard this all before.  But there is a very deep and abiding concern that the comprehension of these issues is sometimes perverted.

Anyone, even the PLO, may bring a box of tissues and cry their eyes out in the General Assembly.  But at the end of the session, they will still walk away empty-handed.



P F Tinmore said:


> _Recognizing_ that the Palestinian people is entitled to self-determination in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> _Expressing its grave concern_ that the Palestinian people has been prevented from enjoying its inalienable rights, in particular its right to self-determination,
> 
> _Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mideastweb.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is based on the UN Charter which is binding.


*(COMMENT)*
.
The misrepresentation here is that in 1974 "Palestine" was undefined.   There was NO Government in the name of Palestine in 1974.  

◈  The Arab League  (1974),  recognized the PLO as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.  The Arab League DID NOT recognize the State of Palestine.  There was no such state.  The Arab Leagu9eattached the phrase of recognition as being limited to:  "any liberated Palestinian territory". To date, there has been NO RECORD of "any liberated Palestinian territory."​​◈  A/RES/3237 (XXIX) Invites the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) to participate and work with the General Assembly; NOT the State of Palestine.  Again, there was no such state.​​◈   A/RES/3237 (XXIX) Does not direct anything in particular or unique on the Question of Palestine.  While the Resolution only mentions the people of Palestine, it is considered to extend to all people, including the Israelis.​​◈    A/RES/3236 (XXIX) does NOT demand anything, even if it could.  It Reaffirms, Emphasizes, Recognizes and Further Recognizes, Appeals, Requests, AND Decides to include the question in the next agenda.​.


Hollie said:


> General Assembly opinions are just opinions.


*(COMMENT)*
.
In Chapter V of the UN Charter, Article 25 states:  "The Members of the United Nations *agree to accept and carry out* the *decisions* of the Security Council in accordance with the present Charter."

The Membership *does NOT agree to accept demands by the General Assembly *based on the Function and Powers outlined in Chapter IV of the Charter.  The General Assembly only makes the General Assembly shall not make any recommendation with regard to that dispute or situation unless the Security Council so requests.  The General Assembly may* recommend* measures for the *peaceful adjustment* of any situation.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There was NO Government in the name of Palestine in 1974.


Nobody said there was.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> NOT the State of Palestine. Again, there was no such state.


Why do you keep saying state? The UN did not mention a state.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Powers and Authorities.
⁜→. P F Tinmore,  et al,

Hummm!



P F Tinmore said:


> Nobody said there was.


*(COMMENT)*

OK, what is it that you are claiming?

I thought I read that you are claiming:  "Palestine inherited that border."  Palestine CAN NOT inherit anything if Palestine does not exist.

Oh, I get it now.  It is a supernatural ghost country.

Can you tell me where that inheritance clause is?  





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Powers and Authorities.
> ⁜→. P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Hummm!
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OK, what is it that you are claiming?
> 
> I thought I read that you are claiming:  "Palestine inherited that border."  Palestine CAN NOT inherit anything if Palestine does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Interesting. Then what did the UN mean when it said "in Palestine?" The UN also used the term "in Palestine" in the UN Armistice Agreements. Then they proceeded to mention Palestine's international borders.

BTW, one of those borders was with Egypt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting. Then what did the UN mean when it said "in Palestine?" The UN also used the term "in Palestine" in the UN Armistice Agreements.



What did "Israel" mean in the armistice agreements Israel signed with its neighbors?
The agreements signed by Jewish Israelis not muslim "Palestinians".


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Powers and Authorities.
⁜→. P F Tinmore, et al,

*(PREFACE)*.  You already know that you are mixing up your timelines on the definition... You are not understanding the context of the terminology relative to the timeline.

This commentary you injected is intentionally deceptive.



P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting. Then what did the UN mean when it said "in Palestine?" The UN also used the term "in Palestine" in the UN Armistice Agreements. Then they proceeded to mention Palestine's international borders.
> 
> BTW, one of those borders was with Egypt.


*(COMMENT)*
.
◈  Between 1920 and 1948, the Territory was designated the Government of Palestine under the British High Commissioner.  It was considered a Political Entity.​​◈  Between 1949 and 1950, the West Bank was UN Trustee Territory under Jordanian Occupation​​◈  Between 1950 and 1967, the Territory was Sovereign under Jordanian Rule​​◈  Between 1967 and 1988 the Jordanian Sovereign Territory was Occupied by Israel.  In 1988, the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) was established as the recognized as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.​​◈  Between 1988 and 1994 the territory was abandoned by the Jordanians and forfeited by default to Israeli Occupation​​◈  In 1994, the Jordanians Israeli and Jordan entered into a Treaty of Peace.  New Bounders (International Boundaries) were established.  The Armistice Lines encompassing the West Bank was dissolved.​​◈  Pursuant to resolution 43/177 of 15 December 1998, the designation "Palestine" was used in place of the designation "Palestinian Liberation Organization" in the United Nations.​​◈  In 2012, the designation "State of Palestine" was used to replace the use of the PLO, although the PLO retained the "observer Status."​
The reference to the Armistice Lines is more than a quarter-century out of context.  The Armistice Lines were only in-force until a more permanent peace agreement was made.

.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Impact Statement
⁜→. P F Tinmore, et al,

*(EXORDIUM)*. Who did the BDS Activity penalize here?



P F Tinmore said:


> Jewish Voice for Peace/posts/395548762615296


_*(OBSERVATION)*_



			
				The Vulture said:
			
		

> "They noted that bandmate Max Oleartchik is Israeli and that this would be a “hometown” show for him and finished their statement by saying, “The show’s profits will be donated to NGOs that provide medical and humanitarian aid to Palestinian children, including joint efforts between Palestinians and Israelis working together for a better future.”


*(COMMENT)*

Let's see!
​•  The show’s profits would have been donated to NGOs that provide medical and humanitarian aid to Palestinian children have a net loss.​​The entire object of The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement (BDS) would be to put economic pressure Israel.  This does NOT accomplish that objective.

Who Benefits?

*(**∑Ω)*

The economy of Israel advanced 8.2 percent in 2021, rebounding from a 2.2 percent contraction in 2020. It was one of the largest annual growth in the country's economic history, underpinned by private consumption (11.6 percent) and investment (10.9 percent), while public spending rose at a more modest pace (2.8 percent) and net exports contracted (-5.2 percent). source: Central Bureau of Statistics, Israel.

VISUALIZED:



​




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Why do you keep saying state? The UN did not mention a state.


Why did the UN not mention a state when as you insist, the Treaty of Lausanne invented the “state of Pal'istan” in 1924.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> Why did the UN not mention a state when as you insist, the Treaty of Lausanne invented the “state of Pal'istan” in 1924.



And how can a non-state inherit borders?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Borders
⁜→  et al,

While it may be unsavory and totally disagreeable to listen to the outrageous claims made by the various Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters → claiming to be representatives of the Arab Palestinian → spout off these vicious _ad hominem_ attacks and spread misinformation, it is probably best not to respond in kind.

What needs to "often" addressed frequently is the lack of compliance (*by the anti-Israeli and pro-Palestinian Coalitions)* with the *Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR).  The anti-Israeli and pro-Palestinian Coalitions are straying farther and farther away from some very important and central provisions for the protection of the life, liberty and physical security of the people (_*on both sides*_) in this Armed Conflict.  The various and self-proclaimed anti-Israeli and pro-Palestinian Coalitions know (*without a question*) that the Arab Palestinians never had any intention “to live in peace within secure and recognized boundaries free from threats or acts of force.”  The self-proclaimed anti-Israeli and pro-Palestinian Coalitions know that many "*sources correctly describe the wording and intent of Resolution A/RES/242, others have misrepresented it as requiring Israel to return to the pre-1967 lines – the armistice lines established after Israel’s War of Independence."*  How do they know this? *(RHETORICAL)* Because the drafters and framer have explained the meaning and intent of UNSCR 242.  Such an interpretation was explicitly not the intention of the framers of 242, nor does the language of the resolution include any such requirement.

There will always be those that believe the inciteful Propaganda advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility, or violence is not prohibited by Article 20 of the CCPR.  It is, but the Hostile Arab Palestinians ignore this regularly.







_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Powers and Authorities.
> ⁜→. P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(PREFACE)*.  You already know that you are mixing up your timelines on the definition... You are not understanding the context of the terminology relative to the timeline.
> 
> This commentary you injected is intentionally deceptive.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> ◈  Between 1920 and 1948, the Territory was designated the Government of Palestine under the British High Commissioner.  It was considered a Political Entity.​​◈  Between 1949 and 1950, the West Bank was UN Trustee Territory under Jordanian Occupation​​◈  Between 1950 and 1967, the Territory was Sovereign under Jordanian Rule​​◈  Between 1967 and 1988 the Jordanian Sovereign Territory was Occupied by Israel.  In 1988, the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) was established as the recognized as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.​​◈  Between 1988 and 1994 the territory was abandoned by the Jordanians and forfeited by default to Israeli Occupation​​◈  In 1994, the Jordanians Israeli and Jordan entered into a Treaty of Peace.  New Bounders (International Boundaries) were established.  The Armistice Lines encompassing the West Bank was dissolved.​​◈  Pursuant to resolution 43/177 of 15 December 1998, the designation "Palestine" was used in place of the designation "Palestinian Liberation Organization" in the United Nations.​​◈  In 2012, the designation "State of Palestine" was used to replace the use of the PLO, although the PLO retained the "observer Status."​
> The reference to the Armistice Lines is more than a quarter-century out of context.  The Armistice Lines were only in-force until a more permanent peace agreement was made.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R



In 1924 Palestine became a state according to postwar treaties. This was affirmed by the League of Nations and others. Former Ottoman subjects became Palestinians.
1924 - 1948 Palestine was administered by the Mandate. The Mandate had no territory, no borders, and no sovereignty.
In 1925 the Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by domestic law.
In December of 1947, Zionist gangs (later to become the IDF) started the Nakba by attacking and expelling Palestinian civilians. About 300,000 Palestinians became refugees before the start of the 1948 war. The Nakba has never ended.
May 15,1948 - Israel declares independence and five Arab armies enter Palestine to defend the Palestinians. The fighting stops in less than a year when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. An armistice ends the fighting without calling winners or losers.
There were four armistice agreements in 1949. Armistice lines (that were specifically *not* to be political or territorial boundaries) were drawn in and around Palestine to limit troop movements. Essentially these lines cut Palestine into three areas of occupation.  These armistice lines did not affect Palestine's international borders that remained unchanged since 1924.
Jordan occupied the West Bank. Jordan attempted to annex the West Bank in 1950, however since annexing occupied territory is illegal, only Britain and Pakistan recognized that move. The West Bank remained occupied Palestinian territory. Israel took over that occupation in 1967.
Egypt occupied the Gaza Strip. Egypt made no attempt to annex that territory. Gaza remained occupied Palestinian territory. Israel took over that occupation in 1967.
Israel conquered, ethnically cleansed and occupied 78% of Palestine. It is illegal to acquire territory through the threat or use of force. Israel never officially acquired that territory. The Palestinians regularly call Israel "48" as in 1948 occupied Palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> In 1924 Palestine became a state according to postwar treaties. This was affirmed by the League of Nations and others. Former Ottoman subjects became Palestinians.
> 1924 - 1948 Palestine was administered by the Mandate. The Mandate had no territory, no borders, and no sovereignty.
> In 1925 the Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by domestic law.
> In December of 1947, Zionist gangs (later to become the IDF) started the Nakba by attacking and expelling Palestinian civilians. About 300,000 Palestinians became refugees before the start of the 1948 war. The Nakba has never ended.
> May 15,1948 - Israel declares independence and five Arab armies enter Palestine to defend the Palestinians. The fighting stops in less than a year when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. An armistice ends the fighting without calling winners or losers.
> There were four armistice agreements in 1949. Armistice lines (that were specifically *not* to be political or territorial boundaries) were drawn in and around Palestine to limit troop movements. Essentially these lines cut Palestine into three areas of occupation.  These armistice lines did not affect Palestine's international borders that remained unchanged since 1924.
> Jordan occupied the West Bank. Jordan attempted to annex the West Bank in 1950, however since annexing occupied territory is illegal, only Britain and Pakistan recognized that move. The West Bank remained occupied Palestinian territory. Israel took over that occupation in 1967.
> Egypt occupied the Gaza Strip. Egypt made no attempt to annex that territory. Gaza remained occupied Palestinian territory. Israel took over that occupation in 1967.
> Israel conquered, ethnically cleansed and occupied 78% of Palestine. It is illegal to acquire territory through the threat or use of force. Israel never officially acquired that territory. The Palestinians regularly call Israel "48" as in 1948 occupied Palestine.



*In 1924 Palestine became a state according to postwar treaties. *

Which treaties made it a state?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> An armistice ends the fighting without calling winners or losers.



Without winning, how much more territory was Israel than before the Arab armies attacked?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> There were four armistice agreements in 1949. Armistice lines (that were specifically *not* to be political or territorial boundaries) were drawn in and around Palestine to limit troop movements.



On the Israeli side, who signed those agreements?
On the Palestinian side, who signed those agreements?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan occupied the West Bank. Jordan attempted to annex the West Bank in 1950, however since annexing occupied territory is illegal, only Britain and Pakistan recognized that move. The West Bank remained occupied Palestinian territory.



The West Bank was Palestinian territory before Jordan invaded?
Who was in the Palestinian government the day before the Arab invasion?
What was Palestinian currency the day before the Arab invasion?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Colonial Allegations
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al


P F Tinmore said:


> In 1924 Palestine became a state according to postwar treaties. This was affirmed by the League of Nations and others. Former Ottoman subjects became Palestinians.  *(CMT)*. NOT TRUE, YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY TREATY THAT CREATED A SOVEREIGN STATE OF PALESTINE





P F Tinmore said:


> 1924 - 1948 Palestine was administered by the Mandate. The Mandate had no territory, no borders, and no sovereignty. *(CMT)* I DO NOT BELIEVE ANY ONE SAID THIS.  THE MANDATE WAS A WWI VINTAGE TRUSTEESHIP.





P F Tinmore said:


> In 1925 the Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by domestic law. *(CMT)*. NOT CORRECT.  THE 1925 CITIZENSHIP LAW FULFILLED THE INTERNATIONAL IDENTIFICATION REQUIREMENTS FOR CITIZENS UNDER THE BRITISH MANDATE.





P F Tinmore said:


> In December of 1947, Zionist gangs (later to become the IDF) started the Nakba by attacking and expelling Palestinian civilians. About 300,000 Palestinians became refugees before the start of the 1948 war. The Nakba has never ended. (CMT). THIS IS JUST PROPAGANDA, WITH JUST A BIT OF TRUTH.





P F Tinmore said:


> May 15,1948 - Israel declares independence and five Arab armies enter Palestine to defend the Palestinians. The fighting stops in less than a year when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. An armistice ends the fighting without calling winners or losers.  *(CMT)*. YES, THE UN DID BROCKER ARMITICE AGREEMENT.  SO, WHAT IS THE POINT BEING MADE HERE?





P F Tinmore said:


> There were four armistice agreements in 1949. Armistice lines (that were specifically *not* to be political or territorial boundaries) were drawn in and around Palestine to limit troop movements. Essentially these lines cut Palestine into three areas of occupation.  These armistice lines did not affect Palestine's international borders that remained unchanged since 1924. * (CMT)*. NO BORDERS WERE ESTABLISHED IN 1924.  THE GOVERNMENT OF PALESTINE (*AKA: THE TERRITORY UN MANDATE*) WAS NOT A PERMANENT INTERNATIONAL BORDER.





P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan occupied the West Bank. Jordan attempted to annex the West Bank in 1950, however since annexing occupied territory is illegal, only Britain and Pakistan recognized that move. The West Bank remained occupied Palestinian territory. Israel took over that occupation in 1967.*  (CMT).* WHAT TRUTH IS HERE COMPARED TO THE ACTUAL REALITY?





P F Tinmore said:


> Egypt occupied the Gaza Strip. Egypt made no attempt to annex that territory. Gaza remained occupied Palestinian territory. Israel took over that occupation in 1967. * (CMT).* EGYPT ATTEMPTED TO ESTABLISH A PUPPET GOVERNMENT UNDER THE GUISE OF THE "ALL PALESTINE GOVERNMENT (APG)."  THE APG PLOY FAILED POLITICALLY AND APG WAS FINALLY DISSOLVED BY tHE EGYPTIAN GOVERNMENT IN 1959.





P F Tinmore said:


> Israel conquered, ethnically cleansed and occupied 78% of Palestine. It is illegal to acquire territory through the threat or use of force. Israel never officially acquired that territory. The Palestinians regularly call Israel "48" as in 1948 occupied Palestine. *(CMT)*. THIS IS A POLITICAL STATEMENT WHICH IS CURRENTLY HAVING NO EFFECT ON THE ISRAELIS.


*(COMMENT)*

I see absolutely no value in rehashing the commentary found it• *POSTING 9904* • AND •.*9915 *• (_supra_)...  If you ignored the demonstrated facts then, you will ignore the re-establishment of the same demonstrated now. 

Your entire argument rests on your application of 21st Century interpretations to early 20th Century political language.  Between 1922 and 1948, just as the British Mandate Authority stressed, the entirety of the territory west of the Jordan River was a Legal Entity.  And just as the Assistant Secretary-General of the UN (Legal Affairs) stated that prior to December 2012, "Palestine" could not be identified as a "state" or "country" and had no Arab Palestinian Government infrastructure.

Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne was there any passage of territory to the Arab Palestinians.  You cannot use Article 30  pertaining to Nationality - and apply it to - territorial disposition (_that is mistaking apples for oranges_).





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


When BDS-hole's idea of virtue signaling
is to make Palestinians earn less,

who pays the price?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


Now, making headlines for an Israeli band,
is what you call a "BDS victory"...ok...

Ever heard of them?


----------



## rylah

*Al Di Meola: "BDS pressure me not to come to Israel, but it doesn't prevent me from performing for You"*

*In anticipation of the arrival of one of the best acoustic guitar players in the world, for another tour in Israel, Al Di Meola talks in an interview with Walla! about recordings that finally see the light of day, and about the determination to reach his favorite 
Israeli fans despite the BDS intimidation tactics*






*WallaNews!:* Where does the love for Israelis and Israel, come from?

*Al Di Meola: *"I think Israelis remind me of our Italian family we
grew up in - directness, warmth, loudness...really like us."

Read more:








						"הפלסטינים לוחצים שלא אגיע לישראל, אבל זה לא מונע ממני להופיע אצלכם" - וואלה! תרבות
					

לקראת בואו של אחד מנגני הגיטרה האקוסטית הטובים בעולם, אל דימיולה, לסיבוב הופעות נוסף בישראל, הוא מספר בריאיון לוואלה! תרבות על ההקלטה האבודה שרואה סוף סוף



					e.walla.co.il


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Garbage in, garbage out is an apt description for the ever-failing BDS clubbers. 












						Garbage in, garbage out: What passes for an Israeli-Palestinian debate
					

On campus, Israel-bashing today is like wearing a Che Guevara T-shirt was 20 years ago – it’s tribal and trendy.




					www.jpost.com
				




Garbage in, garbage out: What passes for an Israeli-Palestinian debate at Harvard​On campus, Israel-bashing today is like wearing a Che Guevara T-shirt was 20 years ago – it’s tribal and trendy.​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I say to the Band, get in touch with Israel, reschedule and go.  BDS is nothing.  Others have gone, you can go, too.  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>











						Greek model who said she would boycott Miss Universe in Israel was never meant to participate
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				




*According to a statement from the Greek organizers, Rafaela Plastira, who said she would not attend the event in Eilat , was never her country's representative.*

(QUESTION)

BDS-holes need a new Miss Universe Contest,
in their parallel universe?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

BDS groupies are crying.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonial Allegations
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see absolutely no value in rehashing the commentary found it• *POSTING 9904* • AND •.*9915 *• (_supra_)...  If you ignored the demonstrated facts then, you will ignore the re-establishment of the same demonstrated now.
> 
> Your entire argument rests on your application of 21st Century interpretations to early 20th Century political language.  Between 1922 and 1948, just as the British Mandate Authority stressed, the entirety of the territory west of the Jordan River was a Legal Entity.  And just as the Assistant Secretary-General of the UN (Legal Affairs) stated that prior to December 2012, "Palestine" could not be identified as a "state" or "country" and had no Arab Palestinian Government infrastructure.
> 
> Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne was there any passage of territory to the Arab Palestinians.  You cannot use Article 30  pertaining to Nationality - and apply it to - territorial disposition (_that is mistaking apples for oranges_).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


In 1924 Palestine became a state according to postwar treaties. This was affirmed by the League of Nations and others. Former Ottoman subjects became Palestinians.  *(CMT)*. NOT TRUE, YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY TREATY THAT CREATED A SOVEREIGN STATE OF PALESTINE

The Palestinians have the right to create a sovereign state. However, illegal foreign colonial occupation has prevented that. The Palestinians have been fighting against foreign colonialism for over a hundred years and they have every legal right to do so.

The Palestinians, through BDS and other activities, have made great inroads in that direction.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonial Allegations
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see absolutely no value in rehashing the commentary found it• *POSTING 9904* • AND •.*9915 *• (_supra_)...  If you ignored the demonstrated facts then, you will ignore the re-establishment of the same demonstrated now.
> 
> Your entire argument rests on your application of 21st Century interpretations to early 20th Century political language.  Between 1922 and 1948, just as the British Mandate Authority stressed, the entirety of the territory west of the Jordan River was a Legal Entity.  And just as the Assistant Secretary-General of the UN (Legal Affairs) stated that prior to December 2012, "Palestine" could not be identified as a "state" or "country" and had no Arab Palestinian Government infrastructure.
> 
> Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne was there any passage of territory to the Arab Palestinians.  You cannot use Article 30  pertaining to Nationality - and apply it to - territorial disposition (_that is mistaking apples for oranges_).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


In 1925 the Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by domestic law. *(CMT)*. NOT CORRECT.  THE 1925 CITIZENSHIP LAW FULFILLED THE INTERNATIONAL IDENTIFICATION REQUIREMENTS FOR CITIZENS UNDER THE BRITISH MANDATE.

What did I say that was incorrect?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonial Allegations
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see absolutely no value in rehashing the commentary found it• *POSTING 9904* • AND •.*9915 *• (_supra_)...  If you ignored the demonstrated facts then, you will ignore the re-establishment of the same demonstrated now.
> 
> Your entire argument rests on your application of 21st Century interpretations to early 20th Century political language.  Between 1922 and 1948, just as the British Mandate Authority stressed, the entirety of the territory west of the Jordan River was a Legal Entity.  And just as the Assistant Secretary-General of the UN (Legal Affairs) stated that prior to December 2012, "Palestine" could not be identified as a "state" or "country" and had no Arab Palestinian Government infrastructure.
> 
> Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne was there any passage of territory to the Arab Palestinians.  You cannot use Article 30  pertaining to Nationality - and apply it to - territorial disposition (_that is mistaking apples for oranges_).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


In 1925 the Palestinians became citizens of Palestine by domestic law. *(CMT)*. NOT CORRECT.  THE 1925 CITIZENSHIP LAW FULFILLED THE INTERNATIONAL IDENTIFICATION REQUIREMENTS FOR CITIZENS UNDER THE BRITISH MANDATE.

OK ?????


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonial Allegations
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see absolutely no value in rehashing the commentary found it• *POSTING 9904* • AND •.*9915 *• (_supra_)...  If you ignored the demonstrated facts then, you will ignore the re-establishment of the same demonstrated now.
> 
> Your entire argument rests on your application of 21st Century interpretations to early 20th Century political language.  Between 1922 and 1948, just as the British Mandate Authority stressed, the entirety of the territory west of the Jordan River was a Legal Entity.  And just as the Assistant Secretary-General of the UN (Legal Affairs) stated that prior to December 2012, "Palestine" could not be identified as a "state" or "country" and had no Arab Palestinian Government infrastructure.
> 
> Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne was there any passage of territory to the Arab Palestinians.  You cannot use Article 30  pertaining to Nationality - and apply it to - territorial disposition (_that is mistaking apples for oranges_).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


In December of 1947, Zionist gangs (later to become the IDF) started the Nakba by attacking and expelling Palestinian civilians. About 300,000 Palestinians became refugees before the start of the 1948 war. The Nakba has never ended. (CMT). THIS IS JUST PROPAGANDA, WITH JUST A BIT OF TRUTH.

Again, what did I say that was incorrect?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonial Allegations
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see absolutely no value in rehashing the commentary found it• *POSTING 9904* • AND •.*9915 *• (_supra_)...  If you ignored the demonstrated facts then, you will ignore the re-establishment of the same demonstrated now.
> 
> Your entire argument rests on your application of 21st Century interpretations to early 20th Century political language.  Between 1922 and 1948, just as the British Mandate Authority stressed, the entirety of the territory west of the Jordan River was a Legal Entity.  And just as the Assistant Secretary-General of the UN (Legal Affairs) stated that prior to December 2012, "Palestine" could not be identified as a "state" or "country" and had no Arab Palestinian Government infrastructure.
> 
> Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne was there any passage of territory to the Arab Palestinians.  You cannot use Article 30  pertaining to Nationality - and apply it to - territorial disposition (_that is mistaking apples for oranges_).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


May 15,1948 - Israel declares independence and five Arab armies enter Palestine to defend the Palestinians. The fighting stops in less than a year when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. An armistice ends the fighting without calling winners or losers.  *(CMT)*. YES, THE UN DID BROCKER ARMITICE AGREEMENT.  SO, WHAT IS THE POINT BEING MADE HERE?

Israel was not attacked and the Arabs did not lose the 1948 war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonial Allegations
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see absolutely no value in rehashing the commentary found it• *POSTING 9904* • AND •.*9915 *• (_supra_)...  If you ignored the demonstrated facts then, you will ignore the re-establishment of the same demonstrated now.
> 
> Your entire argument rests on your application of 21st Century interpretations to early 20th Century political language.  Between 1922 and 1948, just as the British Mandate Authority stressed, the entirety of the territory west of the Jordan River was a Legal Entity.  And just as the Assistant Secretary-General of the UN (Legal Affairs) stated that prior to December 2012, "Palestine" could not be identified as a "state" or "country" and had no Arab Palestinian Government infrastructure.
> 
> Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne was there any passage of territory to the Arab Palestinians.  You cannot use Article 30  pertaining to Nationality - and apply it to - territorial disposition (_that is mistaking apples for oranges_).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


There were four armistice agreements in 1949. Armistice lines (that were specifically *not* to be political or territorial boundaries) were drawn in and around Palestine to limit troop movements. Essentially these lines cut Palestine into three areas of occupation.  These armistice lines did not affect Palestine's international borders that remained unchanged since 1924. * (CMT)*. NO BORDERS WERE ESTABLISHED IN 1924.  THE GOVERNMENT OF PALESTINE (*AKA: THE TERRITORY UN MANDATE*) WAS NOT A PERMANENT INTERNATIONAL BORDER.

The Mandate had no borders and Palestine's international borders were still intact after the Mandate left.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Colonial Allegations
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I see absolutely no value in rehashing the commentary found it• *POSTING 9904* • AND •.*9915 *• (_supra_)...  If you ignored the demonstrated facts then, you will ignore the re-establishment of the same demonstrated now.
> 
> Your entire argument rests on your application of 21st Century interpretations to early 20th Century political language.  Between 1922 and 1948, just as the British Mandate Authority stressed, the entirety of the territory west of the Jordan River was a Legal Entity.  And just as the Assistant Secretary-General of the UN (Legal Affairs) stated that prior to December 2012, "Palestine" could not be identified as a "state" or "country" and had no Arab Palestinian Government infrastructure.
> 
> Nowhere in the Treaty of Lausanne was there any passage of territory to the Arab Palestinians.  You cannot use Article 30  pertaining to Nationality - and apply it to - territorial disposition (_that is mistaking apples for oranges_).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Jordan occupied the West Bank. Jordan attempted to annex the West Bank in 1950, however since annexing occupied territory is illegal, only Britain and Pakistan recognized that move. The West Bank remained occupied Palestinian territory. Israel took over that occupation in 1967.*  (CMT).* WHAT TRUTH IS HERE COMPARED TO THE ACTUAL REALITY?

All of it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> In 1924 Palestine became a state according to postwar treaties. This was affirmed by the League of Nations and others. Former Ottoman subjects became Palestinians.  *(CMT)*. NOT TRUE, YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY TREATY THAT CREATED A SOVEREIGN STATE OF PALESTINE
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to create a sovereign state. However, illegal foreign colonial occupation has prevented that. The Palestinians have been fighting against foreign colonialism for over a hundred years and they have every legal right to do so.
> 
> The Palestinians, through BDS and other activities, have made great inroads in that direction.


There was no state of pally'land invented by the Treaty of Lausanne in 1924. 

You endlessly cut and paste that nonsense for no purpose other than to spam various threads.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australian rapper Iggy Azalea performed for the first time in Israel on Friday at Park HaYarkon as the headliner of the Tel Aviv Pride Festival.

The “Fancy” singer, 32, told Israel’s N12  she “was surprised to receive the call to come and perform” in Israel, and how she was originally worried that audiences abroad would not know the lyrics of her songs. The mother-of-one also recalled being shocked that fans in Turkey knew her music before she performed in the country, saying, “In the end, it was one of the best performances I have done in my life and everyone knew the lyrics. I love the culture of Turkey, the traditional food and I hope my experience in Israel will be good or even better.”

When asked about the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement, whose supporters pressure artists to not perform in Israel, Azalea said she had never even heard of the anti-Zionist campaign. She said, “BDS? What is it? Cause I don’t know much, but I’m really happy to come and see for myself, I’m excited to experience something new.”

“I know a lot of my fans belong to the LGBT community and I feel a special connection to them,” Azalea added. “I think maybe it’s because I was an outsider, that I came a long way from being an underdog, maybe it’s something they can identify with.”

Azalea, who moved to the United States from Australia to pursue a career in music, released her third album, “The End of an Era,” in August 2021. She reiterated in her interview with N12 that she is taking a hiatus from music and has no plans to release new tracks or a new album anytime soon.

(full article online)









						‘BDS? What’s That?’ Asks Australian Rapper Iggy Azalea as She Plays First Concert in Israel
					

Iggy Azalea performing at the Austin City Limits Music Festival in Austin, Texas in 2014. Photo: Ralph Arvesen via Wikimedia …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> In 1924 Palestine became a state according to postwar treaties. This was affirmed by the League of Nations and others. Former Ottoman subjects became Palestinians.  *(CMT)*. NOT TRUE, YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY TREATY THAT CREATED A SOVEREIGN STATE OF PALESTINE
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to create a sovereign state. However, illegal foreign colonial occupation has prevented that. The Palestinians have been fighting against foreign colonialism for over a hundred years and they have every legal right to do so.
> 
> The Palestinians, through BDS and other activities, have made great inroads in that direction.



*In 1924 Palestine became a state according to postwar treaties.*

Which treaties?

Post the portions of the treaties that back your claim.

*The Palestinians have the right to create a sovereign state. *

No kidding. Look how badly they've screwed up their chances to do so over the last 70+ years.

*The Palestinians have been fighting against foreign colonialism for over a hundred years *

No foreign colonialism before 1900?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel was not attacked and the Arabs did not lose the 1948 war.



Arabs did not win the 1948 war.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The foreign minister of Norway says that her country is going to begin labeling many goods from Israel, because “Norwegian consumers have the right to know whether a product sold in Norway is produced in Israel or in an area occupied by Israel.”



If so, then Jewish consumers around the world have a right to know if a product exported by the Norwegian government is coming from Norway or from Norwegian-occupied Svalbard.



Svalbard is a huge, sparsely-inhabited territory, more than 23,000 square miles in size, in the Arctic Ocean. It’s not next door to Norway. Not even close; it’s located more than 1,200 miles north of Norway. The Norwegians don’t need Svalbard for self-defense, and they don’t have any historical claim to the land. So, by what right, exactly, has Norway been occupying Svalbard since 1925?



The first explorer to sight the group of islands where Svalbard is located was Wilem Barentsz, a Dutchman, in 1596. So maybe Svalbard rightfully belongs to the Dutch.



The first ship to land in Svalbard was English, in 1604. So maybe it should belong to the Brits.



The Danish and the French set up outposts in Svalbard later in the 1600s. Sounds like Denmark and France have a better claim to the area than Norway.



Later in the century, Russians showed up. They were latecomers, but they were still there ahead of the Norwegians, who didn’t start hunting in the Svalbard region until the 1790s.



In 1925, the Norwegians got aggressive. They used their clout at the Paris Peace Conference following World War I to wrangle the “Treaty of Svalbard,” granting them sovereignty.



But what makes that treaty valid? Countries that win wars are able to impose new boundaries. That doesn’t mean their decisions are necessarily right or just. It’s merely the ‘right of might.’ I don’t see how Norway’s claim to Svalbard is superior to that of the other countries whose explorers preceded the Norwegians by many decades.



The assorted fishermen, hunters, and scientific researchers who reside in Svalbard today are being denied their right to self-determination. Nobody asked them if they want to live under Norwegian sovereignty.



Maybe they would prefer to be part of Holland, Britain, Denmark, France or Russia. Or maybe they would like to be part of Free Svalbard.



All of which highlights Norway’s brazen hypocrisy. The Norwegians say Israel is “illegally occupying” Jerusalem, and therefore products coming from most parts of the city, as well as Judea-Samaria, have to be labeled.



Well, the Norwegians have been occupying Svalbard for a lot less time than the Jews have been in Jerusalem. To be precise, Svalbard has been part of Norway for 95 years. Jerusalem has been the capital of the Jewish people for over 3,000 years and was the capital of several sovereign Jewish kingdoms during much of that time.



Israel’s right to Jerusalem is enshrined in history, the Bible, and international law. Norway’s right to Svalbard is based on arbitrary border realignments following a world war. Norway has no historical or religious claims to Svalbard.



When Norway’s foreign minister tell us that her country’s labeling action against Israel is just some kind of consumer protection, I say: Nonsense. The sole purpose of labeling those products is to facilitate the boycotting of goods made in most of Jerusalem and other parts of the ancient Jewish homeland.

(full article online)









						Free occupied Svalbard!
					

Free it from the folks who brought us Oslo, who have now jumped on the labeling bandwagon.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

An anti-Israel Facebook page called Olive Palestine has posted the following photo of the Dead Sea., which they claim is in “Palestine.”










						Palestinian Fauxtography, You Are Dead (Sea) to Me
					

An anti-Israel Facebook page called Olive Palestine has posted the following photo of the Dead Sea., which they claim is in "Palestine."




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination Again
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al

*(OPENING)*   Is that so?

A/RES/49/148   7 February 1995  *Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination*



P F Tinmore said:


> In 1924 Palestine became a state according to postwar treaties. This was affirmed by the League of Nations and others. Former Ottoman subjects became Palestinians.  *(CMT)*. NOT TRUE, YOU WILL NOT FIND ANY TREATY THAT CREATED A SOVEREIGN STATE OF PALESTINE
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to create a sovereign state. However, illegal foreign colonial occupation has prevented that. The Palestinians have been fighting against foreign colonialism for over a hundred years and they have every legal right to do so.
> 
> The Palestinians, through BDS and other activities, have made great inroads in that direction.


*(COMMENT)*
.
Imbedded here is what many postulate as the right to self-determination, which some assume includes the right to independent statehood.




			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> The Palestinians have the right to create a sovereign state.



As in the case of the Arab Palestinians, they deduce that the "right of self-determination" also implies the right to pursue hostile and violence to achieve their political objectives.  

I suspect that any attempt by some faction of any country in the Americas, is going to meet with a major conflict and bloodshed on their hands if they try to breakaway from their central authority and form a new nation.

All PEOPLES have the "right of self-determination."  But I can think of no country which would allow a political subdivision to detach themselves through the use of force.

This is not awn ideal world, and the reality is, that there will be blood if a political solution is not negotiated.  Most countries would consider the seditious movement to further secession.  This concept is the inverse of what we currently see in the Ukraine.  And the Ukraine is defending its sovereign boundaries.

Israel will defend its sovereign boundaries against any threat they perceive as a threat to their sovereignty.  On the other hand, there is a question as to Palestinian sovereignty (exercise of final authority, rule, and control).






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Is the EU going to be asked to stop illegally building in Area C, or funding terrorism?  ]

The European Union is looking to Israel to help reduce its energy dependence on Russia following the Russian invasion of Ukraine, European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen said in Jerusalem on Tuesday.

“We want to boost our energy cooperation with Israel,” the EU executive said in a joint press briefing with Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett.

(full article online)









						EU Looking to Israel to Help It Reduce Energy Reliance on Russia
					

Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett and European Commission President Ursula Von Der Leyen pose for a photo before their meeting …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen (back) looks on as EU Commissioner for Energy Kadri Simson (L), Egyptian Minister of Petroleum Tarek el-Molla (C), and Israeli Minister of Energy Karine Elharrar (R) sign a trilateral natural gas deal at the ministerial meeting of the East Mediterranean Gas Forum (EMGF) in Cairo on June 15, 2022. The deal provides for the export of Israeli natural gas, via Egypt, to Europe. (Khaled DESOUKI / AFP)

Israel, Egypt and the European Union signed a memorandum of understanding on Wednesday in Cairo that will see Israel export its natural gas to the bloc for the first time.

The landmark agreement will increase liquified natural gas sales to EU countries, which are aiming to reduce dependence on supply from Russia in the wake of its invasion of Ukraine.

Last year, the EU imported roughly 40 percent of its gas from Russia. It has faced energy difficulties since imposing sweeping sanctions on Moscow.


Elharrar also said the agreement highlighted increasing cooperation between Egypt and Israel.

“This is a statement to those who see in our region only negative forces such as division and conflict,” she said. “This MOU shows us that we are paving a new path of partnership, solidarity and sustainability.”

(full article online )



			https://www.timesofisrael.com/israel-eu-egypt-agree-deal-to-export-natural-gas-to-europe/


----------



## Sixties Fan

A poster advertising the first basketball game between the Morocco and Israel national women's' teams played on June 15 2022 (Royal Moroccan Basketball Federation)









						In historic first, Morocco face Israel in quiet basketball diplomacy match
					

Hosts come out on top in first game since signing of sport cooperation agreement; match marks first time Arab female players played an Israeli national team in their country




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is no place in civilized society for such acts — nor for rhetoric that motivates the unstable to do the terrible. Nor is there a place for a BDS movement if it is going to use (justified) anger with Israel’s policies to foment antisemitic conspiracy theories and to implicitly call for violence against “agents of oppression,” including Jewish entities. 

The Mapping Project is ludicrous in its attempt to implicate Jews. It includes JewishBoston, a publication of the Combined Jewish Philanthropies of Greater Boston, because it “pushes propaganda which glories Israel.” Such as? “JewishBoston helped promote ‘Taste of Israel 2022’ … which featured Boston area restaurants serving and promoting ‘Israel’s diverse culinary landscape.’ ” 

The long list of groups “systemically connected” with supposed Zionist oppressors includes: the AFL-CIO, Apple, Google, the Bill & Melinda Gates Medical Research Institute, the Boston Globe, the City of Boston, Democratic Sens. Ed Markey and Elizabeth Warren, the FBI, the Harpoon Brewery, the Harvard Center for Middle Eastern Studies, Pfizer and Moderna, an interminable collection of businesses, universities and police departments, and seemingly every Jewish group under the sun. 

If the broader movement isn’t willing to step in and condemn those among them fanning antisemitic conspiracy theories and violence against Jews, then BDS will become nothing more than BS.





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/06/15/boston-bds-map-antisemitic-denounce/


----------



## Sixties Fan

The controversy began when a blog post by a little-known local group called the Kassel Alliance Against Antisemitism suddenly made headlines in the German media. In the text, the Kassel group accused Documenta organizers of anti-Zionism and antisemitism, listing the names of curators and artists participating in the show who support BDS, and pointing out the anti-Israel activities of members of a Palestinian artists’ collective taking part in Documenta.

In 2019, the German government passed a non-binding condemnation of the BDS movement as antisemitic that stopped short of an outright ban. Ahead of Documenta, critics and some German media are asking whether a state-funded German institution should be inviting curators and artists who support a cultural boycott of Israel.

-------------
Following Schuster’s critique, at least one of the invitees called off their participation in the panel. Then, in early May, Documenta announced that it was suspending the talks altogether. Instead, the Ruangrupa and Documenta organizers defended their position in a letter that was published in the media (though none of the latter group signed the letter individually).

The letter called the allegations “rumors” and portrayed them as a racist campaign of delegitimization. Participants’ BDS support isn’t mentioned, though “BDS-proximity” is denied. It also said that accusations of antisemitism are used to end careers and called the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance definition of antisemitism — which was adopted by the German parliament — contentious, especially regarding Israel-related antisemitism.

Sznaider believes that the Documenta debate, along with the choice of art being showcased, should be seen in the context of a changing discourse in Germany. The country is undergoing a renewal and finally beginning to see itself as the migrant society that it is, he said.

“There is a new German cultural elite that wants to be less provincial, and that includes being more open towards the Palestinians, being less ‘careful’ with Jews, and also being permitted to question the mainstream politics of Shoah remembrance,” Sznaider said.

“In that cultural setting,” he said, “counter-arguments are wrongly seen as belonging to an outdated discourse.”

(full article online)









						Are organizers of a major German art festival gaslighting critics about BDS support?
					

Opening June 18, the 15th Documenta is curated by an Indonesian collective whose members have accused Israel of apartheid, touching a nerve in a country haunted by the Holocaust




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alphabet stockholders voted not to approve a stockholder proposal against Google's work on Israel's Nimbus Project, after Alphabet's annual meeting of stockholders on June 1.


Vote against BDS proposal​There were 544,653,039 votes against and 55,301,799 for the proposal for Alphabet's board to issue a report reassessing its role in the $1.2 billion project to transfer Israeli government IT infastructure to cloud-based data centers. There were 3,825,111 abstentions. Each Class A common stock was worth one vote, and  Class B common stock 10 votes.


The vote rejecting the proposal fell in line with the Alphabet board of directors' recommendation to vote against it.


(full article online)









						Google stockholders vote against BDS proposal on Israeli Nimbus Project
					

The vote to continue Google's Nimbus Project with Israel came at the recommendation of Alphabet's board of directors.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel forged a major economic pact with Arkansas on Tuesday to share research and technology, especially for agriculture, broadening a trade relationship between the two worth hundreds of millions of dollars.

Though his state contains one of the smallest Jewish populations in the nation, Arkansas governor Asa Hutchinson (R.) celebrated the trade agreement for bringing closer ties with Israel, which he called "a critical ally." Trade between the two was valued at more than $100 million last year, and both have enjoyed agricultural and scientific research grants worth more than $400,000 since the start of their partnership. In 2017, Hutchinson passed a law prohibiting Arkansas from working with companies that support the anti-Israel Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement. He told the _Washington Free Beacon_ their new memorandum of understanding reflects Arkansas’s ongoing "friendship" with the Jewish state.

(full article online)









						Arkansas Forges Major Economic Pact With Israel - Washington Free Beacon
					

Israel forged a major economic pact with Arkansas on Tuesday to share research and technology, especially for agriculture, broadening a trade relationship between the two worth hundreds of millions of dollars.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In May, after a saga of legal back-and-forth, the CFIA ruled that Psagot Winery can keep the “Product of Israel” label, so long as it adds clarifying information indicating that the wines are produced in a region administered by the State of Israel. Under the Oslo Accords, Israel has jurisdiction over the Jewish settlements, including where the wine was produced. Canadian law recognizes that jurisdiction. In the U.S., such products are simply labelled “Made in Israel.”

This contrasts sharply with a 2019 decision issued by the Court of Justice of the European Union, which banned “Made in Israel” labeling for any goods produced beyond Israel’s pre-1967 borders, including the Old City of Jerusalem.

Many critics have described the ruling as discriminatory and even antisemitic, given that there are over 200 ongoing territorial disputes in the world — from Crimea to Kashmir to Western Sahara  — with no other administering countries are not constrained in this way. For example, wine from Nagorno-Karabakh is labelled in Europe as a “Product of Armenia,” the country that controls much of the region, even though it is regarded as occupied Azerbaijani territory. If a food product is exported from the Falkland Islands, a British Overseas Territory still known in Argentina as the Malvinas, it can still be labelled “Product of the UK.”

----
The complaint rests primarily on the Safe Food for Canadians Act, which requires that all food products must be labelled in ways that are not “false,” “misleading” or “likely to create an erroneous impression,” reinforcing its claim with the precedent set by the CFIA’s Psagot ruling.



In the legal analysis attached to the complaint, they note that not only is the “State of Palestine” a nonexistent entity unrecognized by Canada, the government of Canada had voted against a United Nations General Assembly resolution claiming there was such a state. Moreover, Canada’s labelling regulations require that the CO be either a country or a World Trade Organization member, which includes non-sovereign customs territories like Hong Kong. Israel is both. “Palestine” is neither.

(full article online)









						Barbara Kay: Lawyers target anti-Israel double standard over product labels
					

They hope Canada will resist the anti-Israel bias displayed in Europe




					nationalpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


He sounds like a cow.


----------



## Hollie

Another day. Another failure for the BDS'ers


----------



## P F Tinmore

Comparing the Palestinian BDS Movement and Global Sanctions on Russia​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Comparing the Palestinian BDS Movement and Global Sanctions on Russia​



I agree, Russian and Palestinian violence should both be sanctioned.


----------



## Hollie

It's as though the BDS'ers live to fail.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> All PEOPLES have the "right of self-determination." But I can think of no country which would allow a political subdivision to detach themselves through the use of force.


I've never heard that before.

Link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> I've never heard that before.
> 
> Link?



Amman 1 Year After Jordan's Civil War | Sept. 1970/71​
However, the best part about 'Palestinian pride' is
now you can parade Arafat as LGBT visionary.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination Again
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
.
*(PREFACE)*  For almost every State, there is a threshold for the criminal ideas of "sedition" and "treason."  When you speak and advocate the  detachment from the republic, federation, national body, or a political subdivision for any purpose, that is criminal in almost every nation. It does not matter whether or not you are "Exercising the Right of Self-determination" and the creation a new and independent state (or not). This is a matter of loyalty, especially in a political state.
​◈  Sedition:  Each National Authority or Government frowns upon the advocation incitement of the citizenry to rebel against the national authority or attempt to force a regime change.​​◈  Treason:  Each National Authority or Government frowns on the betrayal of the government, especially by attempting to - or - promoting the overthrow the government or otherwise force a regime change.​​◈  Insurrection:  Each National Authority or Government frowns on a violent uprising against an authority or government.  In America, there are legal and constitutional means to secure that change.  But it is a non-violent process.​


 


P F Tinmore said:


> I've never heard that before.


*(COMMENT)*
.
I am not, for a moment, send you to a page about loyalty.  I am not going to send you to a page that would attempt to explain the allegiance to one's country.  You are either loyal and support and defend one's country, or you don't.  That is a matter for each individual to follow their heart.  Like America, most countries hope that the citizenry promises to support and defend the Constitution (or equivalent).

When I was growing-up, the morning in school started with the Pledge of Allegiance, and the Republic that is "indivisible."  

There is no international law that either allows for or prohibits actively working against the government.  BUT, the International Convention on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) does prohibit any  Any propaganda for war.  And the  CCPR prohibits the advocacy of hatred that constitutes incitement to  hostility or violence.  And it does not make exceptions.
.
I take exception to the notion you spread that: you have "never heard that before."  You may not understand the concepts of integrity, loyalty, patriotism, the defense of the Republic, and the defense of the Constitution for the nation that is indivisible.  But I'm sure that somewhere along the way, you have experienced the sentiment.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

The memorandum of understanding is not legally binding, but the arrangement it sketches out says gas sales will continue at least through 2030. Israeli gas deliveries would begin under the terms of an agreement that remains to be finalized.

But the memorandum of understanding is causing some grumblings in the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign against Israel (BDS) and from Ireland’s leading opposition party, Sinn Fein.

Responding to the memorandum of understanding, the BDS movement tweeted, “The EU is outrageously hypocritical. To punish Russia over its illegal, months-long invasion of Ukraine, the EU is replacing Russian gas by, among others, gas from Israel despite its decades-old apartheid regime against Palestinians.”

A follow-up BDS tweet insisted that “Apartheid Israel’s actual gas reserves and production volume are relatively small when compared to ten other states in the Middle East and North Africa. Much of Israel’s claimed gas is stolen or disputed. Why is the EU treating Israel as if it were a reliable energy giant?”
----------------

Royal Dutch Shell held the rights to exploit gas from Gaza Marine, but ran into headaches dealing with the Palestinian Authority in Ramallah and Gaza’s de facto Hamas rulers.

At various points, Shell sought to sell gas to the Israel Electric Corporation and Jordan. The IEC balked out of concern that its money would ultimately wind up going to Hamas, while the Jordanians preferred dealing with Israelis over Palestinians.

So in 2018, Shell relinquished its rights. Gaza Marine remains undeveloped.

In addition to memorandum of understanding, Turkey is courting Israeli cooperation on further gas sales to Europe.

So what to make of BDS silence on Turkish, Egyptian and Jordanian energy dealings with Israel?

“Ireland has a responsibility to draw attention to this hypocrisy at an international level. The EU has a responsibility to avoid rewarding states in breach of international law,” Sinn Fein insisted.

“It must act consistently with the principles which define the EU. The EU cannot be seen to reward states which are consistently in breach of international law, through their blatant contravention of human rights.”

It almost sounds like they’re lumping democratic Israel together with the genocidal, autocratic Russian regime.

If that’s the moral equivalence BDS and Sinn Fein want to draw, why don’t they abandon their snobbish conceit and just continue purchasing Russian gas?

(full article online)









						BDS Prefers Genocidal Russia Over Buying Israeli Gas | United with Israel
					

Russia is slaughtering innocent Ukrainians, and BDS wants to stop nations from buying their fuel from Israel, an alternative to the genocidal regime in Moscow.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycot Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination Again
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al
> .
> *(PREFACE)*  For almost every State, there is a threshold for the criminal ideas of "sedition" and "treason."  When you speak and advocate the  detachment from the republic, federation, national body, or a political subdivision for any purpose, that is criminal in almost every nation. It does not matter whether or not you are "Exercising the Right of Self-determination" and the creation a new and independent state (or not). This is a matter of loyalty, especially in a political state.
> ​◈  Sedition:  Each National Authority or Government frowns upon the advocation incitement of the citizenry to rebel against the national authority or attempt to force a regime change.​​◈  Treason:  Each National Authority or Government frowns on the betrayal of the government, especially by attempting to - or - promoting the overthrow the government or otherwise force a regime change.​​◈  Insurrection:  Each National Authority or Government frowns on a violent uprising against an authority or government.  In America, there are legal and constitutional means to secure that change.  But it is a non-violent process.​
> View attachment 660033
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> I am not, for a moment, send you to a page about loyalty.  I am not going to send you to a page that would attempt to explain the allegiance to one's country.  You are either loyal and support and defend one's country, or you don't.  That is a matter for each individual to follow their heart.  Like America, most countries hope that the citizenry promises to support and defend the Constitution (or equivalent).
> 
> When I was growing-up, the morning in school started with the Pledge of Allegiance, and the Republic that is "indivisible."
> 
> There is no international law that either allows for or prohibits actively working against the government.  BUT, the International Convention on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) does prohibit any  Any propaganda for war.  And the  CCPR prohibits the advocacy of hatred that constitutes incitement to  hostility or violence.  And it does not make exceptions.
> .
> I take exception to the notion you spread that: you have "never heard that before."  You may not understand the concepts of integrity, loyalty, patriotism, the defense of the Republic, and the defense of the Constitution for the nation that is indivisible.  But I'm sure that somewhere along the way, you have experienced the sentiment.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


OK, but I was looking for the relevance.

What does that have to do with Palestine?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> OK, but I was looking for the relevance.
> 
> What does that have to do with Palestine?


What exactly did the USA die of, in 1913?  I am curious.  
Has any other country died since then and simply does not know it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> What exactly did the USA die of, in 1913?  I am curious.
> Has any other country died since then and simply does not know it?


You are not making any sense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> You are not making any sense.


Your signature.
RIP, USA 1776-1913

What does it mean?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination Again
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al

*(OPENNING)*   You are challenging my statement.  You are suggesting that the Arab-Palestinians are being held back from exercising their "Right. to Self-Determination" and establishing their country.






P F Tinmore said:


> OK, but I was looking for the relevance.
> 
> What does that have to do with Palestine?


*(COMMENT)*
.
It simply is not so.  Israel has no such policy (for which I am aware) of blocking the Arab Palestinian Right to Self-Determination.

Mahmoud Abbas is aware of the Procedures to Resolve Disputes.  He actually bought into that process.  If the Arab Palestinians had started the negotiating process before the turn of the century, there would, most likely, have been some remarkable and workable solutions.  BUT, it is the Arab Palestinians that have the policy of "armed conflict" at the solution.   If they would have started before the turn of the century, there might have been something to negotiate over.  But as it is, all that is left: → Area "A"

The question really remains, in two parts:

What will the Arab Palestinians offer to the Israeli as an incentive to negotiate?
How long are the Arab Palestinian people willing to suffer the disadvantages they have endured thus far at the hands of the corrupt government (if you can even call it that)..





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Your signature.
> RIP, USA 1776-1913
> 
> What does it mean?


Two of the greatest events in US history. The first when we created our country and the second when we gave it away.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Two of the greatest events in US history. The first when we created our country and the second when we gave it away.


Gave it away to whom?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> What will the Arab Palestinians offer to the Israeli as an incentive to negotiate?


What does Israel want and why should the Palestinians give it to them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> What does Israel want and why should the Palestinians give it to them.


What do the Palestinians have to offer to begin with?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Gave it away to whom?


It's a secret. Nobody is supposed to know.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> What do the Palestinians have to offer to begin with?


Good point. Everything they ever had has been stolen.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Good point. Everything they ever had has been stolen.


They never had something or a place which was never theirs.  
In other words, they have nothing to offer.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> It's a secret. Nobody is supposed to know.


In reality only you know.  Or would like that other believe you do.  Let us keep it that way.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> They never had something or a place which was never theirs.
> In other words, they have nothing to offer.


Now you are operating on Israeli bullshit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Now you are operating on Israeli bullshit.


It is the real world.  The one you are not attached to.
The Ottomans had it.  It was theirs for 500 years.  Not one cry from the Arabs. 

Not a cry when Egypt took Gaza and the Hashemites took Judea and Samaria and the Jewish quarter of Jerusalem.  19 years, not one peep.
To this day they do not want TranJordan back .

What is it with the Arabs, that they are very slow on wanting "their land", or rather Islamic land.

Oh, yeah, that is why they did not say, cry, fight for any land in the region of Palestine for over 500 years.

No, it is not Israeli BS, it is recorded history.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In reality only you know.  Or would like that other believe you do.  Let us keep it that way.


Evey dollar you think you own, you don't. It is on loan and has to be paid back with interest.

Curious that you don't care.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Evey dollar you think you own, you don't. It is on loan and has to be paid back with interest.
> 
> Curious that you don't care.


No, I do not.  It is your make believe world, and only you live in it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It is the real world.  The one you are not attached to.
> The Ottomans had it.  It was theirs for 500 years.  Not one cry from the Arabs.
> 
> Not a cry when Egypt took Gaza and the Hashemites took Judea and Samaria and the Jewish quarter of Jerusalem.  19 years, not one peep.
> To this day they do not want TranJordan back .
> 
> What is it with the Arabs, that they are very slow on wanting "their land", or rather Islamic land.
> 
> Oh, yeah, that is why they did not say, cry, fight for any land in the region of Palestine for over 500 years.
> 
> No, it is not Israeli BS, it is recorded history.


WOW!


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> WOW!


Yes, wow is on you, who makes believe that something happened in 1913, but cannot tell anyone.  It is a secret only you know.  It is your own cult.  You are the master of it and only follower.

The WOW, is on you but not surprising at all.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> No, I do not.  It is your make believe world, and only you live in it.


You don't care that the US does not have its own money.

Imagine that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> You don't care that the US does not have its own money.
> 
> Imagine that.


Say you.  Remember, you are the only one with that information. Or rather, allegation.  Nobody else knows because you will not tell anyone

Imagine that, the US is the wealthiest country in the world today, but you say that it does not have its own money.

Does any country in the world?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rylah said:


> However, the best part about 'Palestinian pride' is
> now you can parade Arafat as LGBT visionary.



He was awfully cozy with his East German bodyguards.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Good point. Everything they ever had has been stolen.



Bunch of renters and squatters.
Never had much of anything.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Evey dollar you think you own, you don't. It is on loan and has to be paid back with interest.



Who did I borrow it from? How much interest do I owe?
How do they collect it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bunch of renters and squatters.
> Never had much of anything.


OK, but the Treaty of Lausanne ceded all Ottoman territory to Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> OK, but the Treaty of Lausanne ceded all Ottoman territory to Palestine.


One cannot cede anything to a region.  It was never a country before Israel was rebuilt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> OK, but the Treaty of Lausanne ceded all Ottoman territory to Palestine.



No such nation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

And now.....back to BDS


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Who did I borrow it from? How much interest do I owe?
> How do they collect it?


This is probably not the proper forum for this. And I should note that I tutored economics in college so I am not just somebody off the street with an opinion.

The constitution gives congress the power to create money and set its value. The government creates money out of thin air and spends it into the economy. There is no debt. No money is borrowed to be paid back with interest.

What we have had since 1913 is that the Federal Reserve creates money out of thin air and loans it into the economy to be repaid with interest.

Which would you rather have?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> This is probably not the proper forum for this. And I should note that I tutored economics in college so I am not just somebody off the street with an opinion.
> 
> The constitution gives congress the power to create money and set its value. The government creates money out of thin air and spends it into the economy. There is no debt. No money is borrowed to be paid back with interest.
> 
> What we have had since 1913 is that the Federal Reserve creates money out of thin air and loans it into the economy to be repaid with interest.
> 
> Which would you rather have?



*And I should note that I tutored economics in college so I am not just somebody off the street with an opinion.*

So your ignorance isn't exclusive to the Middle East.

*The government creates money out of thin air and spends it into the economy. There is no debt. No money is borrowed to be paid back with interest.*

How much of government spending should be financed by printing money?

*What we have had since 1913 is that the Federal Reserve creates money out of thin air and loans it into the economy to be repaid with interest.*

Sounds awful! What does the Federal Reserve do with the profits?

And you never answered my original questions...

How much interest do I owe?
How do they collect it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And you never answered my original questions...
> 
> How much interest do I owe?
> How do they collect it?


Interesting to note that the income tax started that same year.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How much of government spending should be financed by printing money?


Since the government would be the only sources for money it would have to be all of it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting to note that the income tax started that same year.



Meh.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Since the government would be the only sources for money it would have to be all of it.



The government could print money and collect taxes for the rest.

So how does the Fed collect interest from me for "every dollar that I think I own but I don't"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The government could print money and collect taxes for the rest.
> 
> So how does the Fed collect interest from me for "every dollar that I think I own but I don't"?


Note that using the Federal Reserve creates debt service. If the government prints its own money, as the constitution calls for, there is no national debt and no interest.




__





						How High Are Federal Interest Payments? | Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget
					

This year, the federal government will spend $300 billion on interest payments on the national debt.




					www.crfb.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli weapons maker shuts London HQ following sustained protest
					

After relentless direct action and a number of arrests, Palestine Action has made business in Britain’s capital inoperable for Israel’s largest weapons company, Elbit Systems.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Sixties Fan

Back to BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Therein lies the truth about BDS. For it is BDS and not Big Thief who are the villains in this tale. They are not interested in healing. They are not interested in conflict-resolution. It’s clear enough on their website: “The BDS movement does not advocate for a particular solution to the conflict and does not call for either a ‘one state solution’ or a ‘two state solution’.”

More alarming still is their statement of intent. It cites “ending [Israel’s] occupation and colonisation of all Arab lands”, which is a coded denial of Israel’s right to exist.

If there was ever any doubt about the group’s priorities, in successfully dissuading Big Thief from performing a fundraiser for Palestinians, surely now we can all see them for the ruthless malevolent actors they are. 

BDS organisers are so blinded by their political ambitions that they lose their sense of humanity. I’m familiar with how BDS works. Some years ago, a friend and musical collaborator, Senegalese singer Baaba Maal, was due to perform in Jerusalem. Baaba is a Muslim, I might add. Within days of his announcing the show, a BDS activist managed to call me on my (personal) phone, urging me to dissuade Baaba from doing the show. He told me that he would happily do it himself, if I preferred, I just had to put him in touch with Baaba. Suffice to say Baaba, unlike others, apparently still believes that music does have the power to heal. The shows went ahead.

Baaba is not the only musician to show pluck in the face of the BDS bullying. Australian singer Nick Cave, a lone, lambent light on so many issues, performed there in 2017. In so doing, he said he took “a principled stand against anyone who tries to censor and silence musicians”, adding: “So really, you could say, in a way, that the BDS made me play Israel.” But most suffer the same BDS intimidation tactics as Big Thief. It is a compelling (if formulaic) play in three parts. Act One: Artist announces show, often acknowledging Palestinian plight and usually offering support. Act Two: Social Media storms, BDS activists swarm. Act Three: show gets cancelled. Lana Del Rey in 2018. Lorde in 2017. Gorillaz in 2010... 

But I won’t turn this into a listicle. BDS enjoyed a peculiar victory earlier this year, when Irish novelist Sally Rooney refused to have an Israeli publishing house print her latest book in Hebrew. BDS have a stranglehold that turns tight around the neck of the creative industries. Musicians For Palestine, launched in 2021, is an anti-Israel collective with over 600 members. A total of 1,524 signed the Artists’ Pledge for Palestine, vowing to boycott Israel, also in 2021. Artists For Palestine UK, a group advocating the cultural boycott of the Jewish state, enjoys the support of Brian Eno, Roger Waters, Ken Loach and over 1,500 others. Spare a thought for budding bassist Oleartchik. It seems his bandmates in Big Thief have put him in rather an awkward position. By their new self-imposed standards, musical and philanthropic endeavours in Israel are seemingly unacceptable. 

And if they are strictly abiding by BDS guidelines, all “companies and industries” there are not to be touched. I don’t envy his predicament. His career opportunities have suddenly become significantly limited. Nor do I envy the conversations he’ll have to have with family and friends in Israel.

I’ve been to Israel and Palestine a couple of times. I once DJed a festival in Bethlehem, Palestine, to a few hundred locals (I felt no pushback from Israelis, I note), and some Israelis who crossed the border. I know well that the troubles there are of a complexity and age both deep and endless. 

But I also believe (and on this occasion I don’t mind sounding cheesy) that music heals. I suspect that BDS will continue to penetrate the arts. Above all, I know that the real losers from this latest BDS victory are the ever-suffering Palestinians.

(full article online)



			https://www.thejc.com/lets-talk/all/my-fellow-musicians-don%27t-give-in-to-the-israel-boycott-bullies-3GEjReq4jI2Db9SPTukEk6


----------



## Sixties Fan

The festival told BDS to go to hell, which is the proper response. In previous years, Israel-haters urged the festival to not screen Israeli films, and the festival refused then as well. 

Because the festival made it clear that they would not censor  Israeli films, the boycotters changed their tactics to attack their funding. That didn't work either.

However, the Israel haters went to Plan C so they can declare some sort of victory. From the official Palestinian Wafa news agency:



> International filmmakers have called out the Documentary Edge Festival for its “art-washing” of Israeli racism and apartheid against Palestinians.
> 
> In a letter signed by a number of filmmakers such as Cole Yeoman, Gabriel Shipton, David Rane, and others, the directors and writers noted that they “don’t endorse the festival’s continued acceptance of funding and official support from the Israeli Embassy.”
> 
> “As filmmakers and participants in DocEdge Film Festival, we are deeply concerned by the festival’s continued acceptance of funding and official support from the Israeli Embassy. It is an offensive and unacceptable affiliation which we do not endorse,” the letter said.
> 
> “Our concern is not fearing Israeli influence in the festival selection, rather, the credibility and legitimization that Israel gains from DocEdge’s endorsement and platform. Our call isn't to take ‘sides’ or censor films, it is to recognize human rights and to keep our cultural spaces free from the harm and normalization of racism and colonization,” the letter said.
> 
> “It is in firm solidarity with the Palestinian people and the global recognition of human rights that we request DocEdge end their affiliation with the apartheid Israeli Embassy and divest from a relationship that endorses and legitimizes the systemic and racist persecution of Palestinians,” the letter concluded.



I found the letter itself, and it is signed by a directors and producers of eight (out of 113) festival films.

Cole Yeoman  -  ‘The Milford Road’ - Director/Producer
Gabriel Shipton  -  ‘Ithaka’ - Producer & brother of Julian Assange
Haidy Kancler  -  ‘Melting Dreams’ - Director/ Writer
Neasa Ní Chainaín  -  ‘Young Plato’ - Director
David Rane  -  ‘Young Plato’ - Producer
Rich Felgate  -  ‘Finite: The Climate of Change’ - Director/ Producer
Julia Maria Diana Jansch  -  ‘Coming Home’ - Director/ Producer
Olha Zhurba  -  ‘Outside’ - Director
Kaia Kahurangi Jamieson  -  ‘Scope’ - Director/ Producer

Notice that *none of these filmmakers actually withdrew their films from the festival.* Their supposed concern over how terrible Israel is doesn't extend to them doing anything that will affect their careers. They just signed a letter - a letter designed for the BDSers to claim that they garnered some support from some people who are willing to publicly call Israel an apartheid state.

Now everyone wins: BDS can issue press releases making it sound like their movement achieved a victory by saying that they got prestigious directors to support their message, and the directors can claim that they took the moral high ground without actually doing anything. 

The list of festival sponsors is here. Besides the Israeli embassy in New Zealand, the festival is also funded by the embassies of the US, Canada, France, Australia, the Netherlands and the EU. 


(full article online)









						BDS calls on directors to boycott NZ film festival. A story of propaganda and cowardice.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Michal Divon holding a falcon next to Amir Hayek, Israeli ambassador to the UAE. Photo by Muhammad Sajjad

(full article online)









						Israeli journalist feels embraced in her new home in Dubai - ISRAEL21c
					

In her ‘Dubai This Week’ show, Michal Divon interviews industry leaders, trailblazers and celebrities who ‘are making things happen in Dubai.’




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Note that using the Federal Reserve creates debt service. If the government prints its own money, as the constitution calls for, there is no national debt and no interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How High Are Federal Interest Payments? | Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget
> 
> 
> This year, the federal government will spend $300 billion on interest payments on the national debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crfb.org



*Note that using the Federal Reserve creates debt service. *

How? Be specific.

*If the government prints its own money, as the constitution calls for, there is no national debt and no interest.*

The Federal government spent almost $7 trillion in 2021.
You think they should have printed $7 trillion last year to cover that spending?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Note that using the Federal Reserve creates debt service. *
> 
> How? Be specific.
> 
> *If the government prints its own money, as the constitution calls for, there is no national debt and no interest.*
> 
> The Federal government spent almost $7 trillion in 2021.
> You think they should have printed $7 trillion last year to cover that spending?


Please stop with this issue.  
I brought something up with Tinmore, he responded.  No need to go on with it on this thread.

We all know what he knows and does not know.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycot Israel
SUBTOPIC: Money
⁜→  et al,

FIRST:  I have to agree, that the issue of money, the change in our pocket, and the folding money in our wallets is (pretty much) what we mean when we say money.

In the very, very simplest form

◈ The Money Base (sometimes expressed as MB or M0) in its simplest form is too complicated for me.​◈ M1:  That is the money most people refer to when they say money is the money supply that includes physical currency and coinage.  Including Debit Cards and checkbooks​◈ M2: Is even a bit more complicated, but includes all those overnight deposits that are not yet in your account, but are in the banking system, savings accounts and CDs.​◈ M3:  This is the value in money that cannot be immediately accessed (not immediately liquid).​◈ M4:  It is money that is not in circulation but on account.​


Sixties Fan said:


> Please stop with this issue.
> I brought something up with Tinmore, he responded.  No need to go on with it on this thread.
> 
> We all know what he knows and does not know.


*(COMMENT)*

Most of us in this discussion group are not readily aware of what is meant when we say money.  When you say money to me, I tend to see the spectrum of many:



Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Note that using the Federal Reserve creates debt service. *
> 
> How? Be specific.
> 
> *If the government prints its own money, as the constitution calls for, there is no national debt and no interest.*
> 
> The Federal government spent almost $7 trillion in 2021.
> You think they should have printed $7 trillion last year to cover that spending?


*(COMMENT)*
.
When I came back to America in 1988 from Germany, there had been rumors on rumors about how plastic will rule the day, and how important that would be to the M2 (Folding and Coinage) would soon be a thing of the past.  But we are not there yet.

If the Treasury were to suddenly start printing money (dollars) to cover the national debt, we would feel a huge impact on trade.  The cost of the Market Basket (a cross-section of goods and services used to calculate the performance relative to the market or value of the monetary system. When I was in high school, I was the Night Manager of a Humble Gas Station.  I made ≈ $1.15 per house or just under $3000 a year.  The cost of gas is was $0.32/gallon.   For one hours work, I could buy 3.6 Gallons.  The Triple "A" (AAA) auto club reports that today's average Cost for a gallon of today's  gas is ≈ $4.95/gallon.  The Ohio Minimum average wage is $4.65 so one hours work of the dollar today you could buy only 1.06 gallons of gas.

The applications of the Market Basket Process will actually tell you if the value of the currency increased or decreased over time.  And this has a huge impact on Arab Palestinians as it relates to the measurement of their quality of life.

I am quite sure that the leaders of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) Movement (both in Ramallah and Gaza) are not communicating to the Arab Palestinian people about economic impact, at a very practical level. how much more do the Arab Palestinians gain for each year they promote the continuation of the war.

IF we are going to discuss economics and the value of money, THEN you are going to have to break it down to a level that actually communicates an idea.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Jewish Female Lawmaker Serves in Arab Nation’s Parliament! | United with Israel
					

Meet Nancy Khedoury and learn about her life as a Jewish Member of Parliament in Bahrain.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Moroccan workers could begin arriving in Israel by the beginning of 2023, he added.


They would earn higher salaries in Israel, Moyal noted. The average annual salary in Morocco is approximately $11,400, while the minimum wage for construction workers in Israel is almost twice as much.

(full article online)









						Pilot program to see Moroccan workers in Israel
					

Shortage of construction workers, caregivers to be ameliorated




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Alarm bells recently went off among American Jews when Boston BDS, a shadowy group that has no identified members, published a detailed, interactive Mapping Project report online.


The report is a roadmap to anti-Jewish violence: The Mapping Projectbrazenly and openly maps and promotes “dismantling” and “disrupting” long lists of Boston-area Jewish institutions across the political spectrum, synagogues throughout Massachusetts, staff members, Jewish family foundations, schools and numerous other entities that allegedly have some sort of connection, past or present, real or imagined, to American Jews, Judaism, Jewish charities, Jewish education, Jewish donors or Israel.


Congressman Seth Moulton (D-MA) aptly called the Mapping Project a dangerous “antisemitic enemies list with a map attached.” The Zionist Organization of America (ZOA) sent a detailed letter to the US attorney-general and FBI director, urging them to investigate, monitor and where appropriate, prosecute the Mapping Project and other groups, such as Within Our Lifetime (WOL), which are mapping, promoting and inciting violence against American Jews and Jewish organizations.

The Boston BDS Mapping Project and groups such as WOL have laid bare the true nature of BDS and the reality of the threats against us. BDS is not a civil rights movement aimed at improving Israel. BDS is a political, propaganda, cultural and economic-warfare campaign to completely dismantle and eradicate Israel, and more. In fact, we are dealing with a warfare campaign against the entire Jewish people, wherever they may be.

(full article online)









						The BDS Mapping Project targets every Jew in the US - opinion
					

The Mapping Project and its ilk demonstrate that Israel-haters will ultimately turn on all of us, because hatred of Israel is ultimately hatred of all Jews.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Alarm bells recently went off among American Jews when Boston BDS, a shadowy group that has no identified members, published a detailed, interactive Mapping Project report online.
> 
> 
> The report is a roadmap to anti-Jewish violence: The Mapping Projectbrazenly and openly maps and promotes “dismantling” and “disrupting” long lists of Boston-area Jewish institutions across the political spectrum, synagogues throughout Massachusetts, staff members, Jewish family foundations, schools and numerous other entities that allegedly have some sort of connection, past or present, real or imagined, to American Jews, Judaism, Jewish charities, Jewish education, Jewish donors or Israel.
> 
> 
> Congressman Seth Moulton (D-MA) aptly called the Mapping Project a dangerous “antisemitic enemies list with a map attached.” The Zionist Organization of America (ZOA) sent a detailed letter to the US attorney-general and FBI director, urging them to investigate, monitor and where appropriate, prosecute the Mapping Project and other groups, such as Within Our Lifetime (WOL), which are mapping, promoting and inciting violence against American Jews and Jewish organizations.
> 
> The Boston BDS Mapping Project and groups such as WOL have laid bare the true nature of BDS and the reality of the threats against us. BDS is not a civil rights movement aimed at improving Israel. BDS is a political, propaganda, cultural and economic-warfare campaign to completely dismantle and eradicate Israel, and more. In fact, we are dealing with a warfare campaign against the entire Jewish people, wherever they may be.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BDS Mapping Project targets every Jew in the US - opinion
> 
> 
> The Mapping Project and its ilk demonstrate that Israel-haters will ultimately turn on all of us, because hatred of Israel is ultimately hatred of all Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


WOW, is that misleading.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, is that misleading.


WOW. Another pointless one-liner.


----------



## Hollie

A bit like reptiles eating their young. 

It does seem as though BDS’ers are devolving into splintered hate groups


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

From JTA:




> A US federal appeals court upheld an Arkansas state law requiring all public contractors to promise they won’t boycott Israel in a Wednesday ruling, overturning an earlier decision that had said the contract violates the First Amendment.
> 
> The ruling by the St. Louis-based US Court of Appeals for the Eighth Circuit was a major victory for pro-Israel activists who have pushed around 30 states to adopt so-called “anti-BDS” laws — intended to strike back against the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions movement targeting Israel — in recent years. The plaintiffs say they plan to appeal to the US Supreme Court, a process that could result in a nationwide showdown over the constitutionality of all anti-boycott laws.
> 
> It was the first time a federal appeals court ruled in favor of laws forbidding public contractors from being involved in any Israel boycott movements.
> 
> Such laws have been heavily opposed by civil liberties groups and press freedom advocates, who say they violate free speech. Federal courts have previously ruled that similar anti-boycott state laws in Georgia, Arizona, Kansas and Texas are unconstitutional.
> 
> But the Eighth Circuit, minus one dissenting judge, found that an anti-boycott contract provision does not infringe on the signer’s free speech rights because it “*does not require them to publicly endorse or disseminate a message*.” Instead, the court said, the clause requests “compliance” with a financial regulation — which the court says is a form of “noncommunicative” speech not protected by the First Amendment.



The case that was brought up is a perfect example of why anti-boycott laws have nothing to do with free speech. 

A state-funded school, the Pulaski Technical College of the University of Arizona, stopped advertising in the alt-weekly Arkansas Times unless the paper signed the anti-BDS pledge. The newspaper sued, saying that this impeded its rights to free speech. (It seems to me that suing to force the school to spend money on advertising in the paper is a bit more of a violation of free speech than refusing to advertise is, but I'm no lawyer....)

As the court decision states, 



> [T]he certification requirement here is markedly different from other compelled speech cases. Although it requires contractors to agree to a contract provision they would otherwise not include, *it does not require them to publicly endorse or disseminate a message*. ....We are not aware of any cases where a court has held that a certification requirement concerning unprotected, nondiscriminatory conduct is unconstitutionally compelled speech. A factual disclosure of this kind, aimed at verifying compliance with unexpressive conduct-based regulations,* is not the kind of compelled speech prohibited by the First Amendment.*



The newspaper was not being asked to adopt a pro-Israel editorial position - which would be an obvious violation of free speech. They could have a banner headline telling readers to boycott Israel. 

The irony is that the law is meant to uphold equal treatment for Israel. The only people who want to discriminate are those who want to single out Israel for boycott. Such a law would be unnecessary without people singling out Israeli Jews (and only Jews) as objects of attack. 

Boycotting Israeli businesses as a policy is as immoral and reprehensible as boycotting businesses that are owned by people of color or women. Individuals can choose who they will or will not do business with, but a state has every right not to do business with those who pro-actively discriminate against companies owned by those with a specific national origin.

(full article online)









						Arkansas anti-BDS law is upheld - demanding equal treatment for Israel does not violate free speech
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

International BDS Org Calls on BDS Boston to Take Down Mapping Project Or “Remove the BDS Acronym from Your Name”
					

Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) National Committee General Coordinator Mahmoud Nawajaa ordered BDS Boston to take down the map targeting Jewish institutions or else “remove the BDS acronym from your name” in a June 20 letter obtained by the Journal.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> WOW. Another pointless one-liner.


I have read several articles about this. Not one mentioned the reason for the map.

BTW, being Jewish is irrelevant.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> I have read several articles about this. Not one mentioned the reason for the map.
> 
> BTW, being Jewish is irrelevant.


Link?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Are they spraying for lice?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Are they spraying for lice?


You left some over there when you went there?  Where exactly so that I can alert them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I don’t know what you see. Maybe it’s color; maybe it’s spirit. I see a violent history that has been reproduced in a camouflaged modern-day form.







Having missed the meeting where the Board shifted its stance on BDS, I’ve spent an embarrassing number of hours puzzling over the decision, attempting to make sense of the Board’s reasoning. Yet the more I read the Staff Editorial, the more muddled its logic seemed to become. The Board, seemingly seduced by the “colorful” Wall of Resistance, directs virtually no attention to any concrete or balanced exploration of the conflict, instead evading it by stating that we “can’t nuance away” Palestinians’ lived realities. And eventually, after having evaded all precision and nuance, it blindly accepts BDS’s flawed, factually misleading mission.

And now, BDS co-founder Omar Barghouti has authored a Crimson letter to the editor that repeats a host of deceptive anti-Zionist talking points, recycling references to what others have dubbed “Jewish supremacy” while highlighting reports that characterize the Israeli-Palestinian relationship as a racial dispute. These declarations aren’t just wildly distorted; they’re dangerous. They paint a reductive portrait of the Jewish state, demonizing the nation and delegitimizing its very existence. But they are also provocative, evoking emotion, and are cloaked with a blanket of resonant humanitarian claims. For unknowing onlookers with a taste for justice, that seems to be all that matters.

This slick dynamic, I’ve come to realize, captures the essence — and the dangerous “artistry” — of the broader BDS movement.

It is my intuition that Zionism is not what the Editorial Board — or most people backing an anti-Zionist agenda in the name of justice — believes they are rejecting, or likening to racism and cruelty. Instead, they are rejecting a false projection of Zionism — one that has been carefully constructed by movements like BDS, whose entire narrative is founded upon a hefty hijacking of Jewish identity and history.

Today, the BDS movement’s leaders, like Barghouti, may outwardly oppose antisemitism. But misinformation was part and parcel of what made anti-Jewish hatred, and eventually genocide, a thinkable project in Nazi Germany. It’s what turned Soviet Jews into targets of persecution and hatred years later. Now, the BDS movement is being driven by strikingly similar notes of factual manipulation. One can only expect that the inherited offshoots of this rhetoric would continue to spur antisemitic violence today.

This is exactly what has taken shape amidst BDS’s expanding reach, which stretches outward onto today’s college campuses: One report explicitly attributed the increase in antisemitic incidents on campuses to the rise of the BDS movement. Anti-Zionist and pro-BDS student groups also produce outright exclusion, as legions of college students across the country are pledging not to affiliate with pro-Israel student organizations and are isolating individual Zionist students. Sometimes, these attacks more overtly transpose themselves onto Judaism itself. Only a few years ago at Stony Brook University, a student member of the school’s pro-BDS, anti-Zionist Students for Justice in Palestine chapter was quoted in the school paper as stating, “we want Zionism off this campus, so we also want Hillel off this campus.”

Jewish people are also systematically shut down by the BDS movement’s followers when they try to speak up: According to the Anti-Defamation League, a central goal of SJP, a leading source of BDS activism on college campuses, is to protest pro-Israel campus events by heckling speakers to the point of quietitude. As dialogue is stifled by anti-Zionist and pro-BDS students, vilifying slurs and monikers, new and old, also tend to make their way into the air — from referencing the trope of a “smelly Jew,” to chanting “Zionists are terrorists,” to spewing the words “f—cking Zionist.”

BDS’s strategy of ideological warfare is all the more frightening because of how well it works — after all, it has led some of the most decent, kind, and thoughtful people that I know at Harvard to become patrons and propagators of antisemitism.

The Board admits, still in line with past precedent, that BDS is a “blunt tool.” I believe that this tool is finer than we realize. It has been sharpened by societal forces, and historical precedents, in order to wage what is, at its core, not a fundamentally economic war of boycotts and sanctions — but a more sinister and violent ideological one. People like me — a “f-cking Zionist,” a “smelly Jew,” a modern-day “Elder of Zion” — are not simply “collateral damage” in this war. We are targets — directly wounded by signals and signs of rhetorical weaponry, and dismissed when we respond to what we know has historically been the writing on the wall.

Writing this has not been easy — not just because of the complicated history, to which I have personal ties. It has also been difficult because BDS is the embodiment of everything that I have known the Board to stand against — and, in light of the Board’s failure to recognize that, I can’t help but feel a strange mix of sadness, disappointment, and fear. Back in February 2020, we opined as a Board that casting either group as “the evil one” in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a counterproductive approach, and we made an explicit call for nuance. Now, the Board has tacitly endorsed Israel’s demonization while maintaining that “we can’t nuance away” Palestinians’ lived realities. In my view, this is yet another testament to BDS’s chilling “artistry”; it is an embodiment of the fact that BDS’s messaging invokes an emotional reaction that bypasses thought at a visceral level. When nuance is present, it becomes harder to demonize one party — so BDS does all that it can to reject that complexity and thought.

(full article online)










						I am a Jewish Crimson Editor, and I See the Writing on the Wall…of Resistance | Opinion | The Harvard Crimson
					

I don’t know what you see. Maybe it’s color; maybe it’s spirit. I see a violent history that has been reproduced in a camouflaged modern-day form.




					www.thecrimson.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unilever on Wednesday announced the divestment of its Ben & Jerry’s interests in Israel to its local licensee, allowing the ice cream maker’s products to be sold throughout Israel a year after its controversial move to end sales in eastern Jerusalem and in the West Bank.

The decision follows a months-long legal dispute between Unilever, the parent company of Ben & Jerry’s, and Avi Zinger, owner of American Quality Products Ltd. and the current licensee of the ice cream maker in Israel.

--------
According to the lawsuit, filed by Zinger in the US District Court of New Jersey in March, where Unilever US is headquartered, Ben & Jerry’s demanded AQP to boycott certain parts of Israel while continuing to sell in other parts of the country, which is illegal under Israeli and US laws. When AQP refused to comply with Ben & Jerry’s demand, the ice cream maker refused to renew its license.

“Terminating AQP’s license solely because the company refused to break the law constitutes wrongful termination and breach of contract under US law, which governs Unilever US and its Ben & Jerry’s subsidiary,” it was argued.

Unilever has four local manufacturing plants in Israel, employing about 2,000 people in Israel and supplying everyday household products across the country.

(full article online)









						‘Selling Without Discrimination’: Unilever, Ben & Jerry’s Israel Reach Agreement to End West Bank Boycott
					

A Ben & Jerry’s ice-cream delivery truck is seen at their factory in Be’er Tuvia, Israel July 20, 2021. REUTERS/Ronen …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indonesia’s Ministry of Youth and Sports and the Football Association of Indonesia (PSSI) have confirmed that Israel’s youth national soccer team can participate in the 2023 FIFA Under-20 World Cup, to be hosted next year by the Southeast Asian nation, even though the two countries have no diplomatic relations.

“We have been discussing it since 2019. All countries that qualify to participate in the 2023 U-20 World Cup are welcome to play [in Indonesia],” Minister of Youth and Sports Zainudin Amali said in an Indonesian-language PSSI statement. He emphasized that sports should not be linked to politics and said, “That’s why FIFA has conveyed to us, [that] any country that passes, must be able to compete in Indonesia. So, there is no problem. Surely our security forces will provide a sense of security. This is something that needs to be considered.”

(full article online)









						Indonesia Says It Welcomes Israel to Compete in FIFA Under-20 World Cup Next Year
					

Jakarta, Indonesia. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. Indonesia’s Ministry of Youth and Sports and the Football Association of Indonesia (PSSI) have confirmed …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cyprus Foreign Minister Nikos Christodoulides (left) and Israeli Foreign Minister Yair Lapid shake hands during a meeting in Jerusalem on July 26, 2021. Photo: Shlomi Amsalem/Israeli Foreign Affairs Ministry


Israel and Cyprus signed a number of government to government (GTG) agreements in Nicosia, Cyprus, on Wednesday, including one for the sale of personal protective equipment and tactical equipment to the Cyprus National Guard.

The agreements were signed in the presence of Cyprus’ Defense Minister Charalambos Petrides and Defense Ministry Director General Andreas Louka, as well as the Chief of the National Guard General Staff, Demokritos Zervakis.

(full article online)









						Israel, Cyprus Sign Defense Export Agreements
					

Cyprus Foreign Minister Nikos Christodoulides (left) and Israeli Foreign Minister Yair Lapid shake hands during a meeting in Jerusalem on …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The three-day jazz festival, which runs each day from sundown into the night, includes visiting artists from North and Central Africa, Switzerland, Turkey, the US, South America and Israel.

With a lineup created by Israeli trumpeter and festival director Avishai Cohen, who is also launching his latest album, artists include American pianist Fred Hersch, and Israeli musician Zion Golan meeting the modern Israeli sound of four-piece El Khat, alongside Turkish musician Dilan Balkay.

(full article online)









						International artists return to Jerusalem Jazz Festival
					

Boundary-pushing event to be held on grounds and in galleries of Israel Museum




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spanish tenor Placido Domingo to perform in Tel Aviv on September 4, 2022. (Courtesy: Floreno Niccoli)

Opera legend Placido Domingo will perform in Israel on September 4 at Tel Aviv’s Menora Mivtachim Arena.

The 81-year-old maestro will hold the role of soloist, singing with the Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra, led by conductor Eugene Cohen.

Domingo is marking a nearly 70-year career, having performed more than 150 roles and 4,100 performances globally.











						Opera legend Placido Domingo to perform in Tel Aviv in September
					

Spanish tenor will share stage with Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra and maestro Eugene Cohen




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Israel’s claim it defeated Ben & Jerry’s melts under scrutiny​








						Israel's claim it defeated Ben & Jerry's melts under scrutiny
					

Vermont-based ice cream maker says it disagrees with move by parent company Unilever.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel’s claim it defeated Ben & Jerry’s melts under scrutiny​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's claim it defeated Ben & Jerry's melts under scrutiny
> 
> 
> Vermont-based ice cream maker says it disagrees with move by parent company Unilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net


Israel is going to be making its own ice cream under Ben and Jerry.  It will not be boycotted if sent to the Jews, Arabs, etc who live in Judea and Samaria.

Got it now?
----------
According to the deal, Zinger will be Israel’s exclusive producer and distributor of Ben & Jerry’s and sell the ice cream under its Hebrew and Arabic names throughout Israel and the West Bank.

Unilever called the settlement the “best outcome” for Ben & Jerry’s in Israel, following a review of the “sensitive matter” and extensive consultation, including with the Israeli government.










						‘Selling Without Discrimination’: Unilever, Ben & Jerry’s Israel Reach Agreement to End West Bank Boycott
					

A Ben & Jerry’s ice-cream delivery truck is seen at their factory in Be’er Tuvia, Israel July 20, 2021. REUTERS/Ronen …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Cool, getting ready to kill more civilians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Cool, getting ready to kill more civilians.


One reminder as to why civilians are killed in Gaza during a war.









						Indian TV Crew Shows Rare Video of Rocket Launch From Gaza (Published 2014)
					

India’s NDTV recorded video of Palestinian militants preparing to fire a rocket at Israel from a densely populated area of the Gaza Strip just before a cease-fire.




					www.nytimes.com
				




-----
Let us also remember that thousands of militants in Gaza are counted as "civilians".
-----------
When Hamas stops declaring war on Israel, Hamas will help stop killing their civilians.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Cool, getting ready to kill more civilians.


Get your Pom Poms ready. You know the drill. Your islamist terrorist heroes will use their welfare money to pay for the parts needed to launch rockets at Israel from civilian areas. Those attacks will cause Israel to respond and civilians will be casualties. 

It's all formula. Safely ensconced in the Great Satan, you can celebrate the civilians deaths and flail your Pom Poms.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Students for Justice in Palestine Protest the Boston ADL​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel has sent troops to take part in the biennial Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC)multinational naval exercise.


RIMPAC is led by the US Third Fleet off the coast of Hawaii and Southern California in August. It has been held every two years since the early 1970s and is considered the world’s largest maritime exercise.


The exercise, which kicked off last week and is scheduled to go until August 4 in and near the Hawaiian Islands and Southern California, will see a total of 38 ships including three unmanned surface vessels, four submarines, nine national land forces and more than 170 aircraft including the MQ-9 Reaper unmanned aerial vehicle.


This year’s exercise includes approximately 25,000 personnel from these 26 nations: Australia, Brunei, Canada, Chile, Colombia, Denmark, Ecuador, France, Germany, India, Indonesia, Israel, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, Netherlands, New Zealand, Peru, South Korea, the Philippines, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Thailand, Tonga, the United Kingdom and the United States.

(full article online)










						Israel taking part in RIMPAC 2022, world's largest maritime exercise
					

This year’s exercise includes approximately 25,000 personnel from 26 nations.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Despite the fact that Israel is the world’s sole Jewish state (despite a population that also includes Muslims, Christians, and others), encircled by 14 Muslim countries — many of which have made no secret of their desire to wipe Israel’s Jews from the face of the planet — “woke” BDSers nonetheless view Israeli Jews as the oppressors, and Palestinian Muslims as their victims. “Proponents of the cultural Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions campaign against Israel claim their cause is human rights and their methods are nonviolent,” Melman writes. “They have mastered the language of the enlightened left, but scratch the surface and you will see that their tactics – along with their messaging – are anything but peaceful.”

Indeed, BDS refuses any possibilities for peace in the region. “There is no declaration in favor of a two-state solution. In fact, there is no call from BDS for a democratic Palestinian nation that would live in peace and security with Israel,” Melman writes.

Chapter by chapter, step by step, Melman’s powerful writing builds her argument with eye-opening insights into the history of the Jews, of Israel, and accordingly, the BDS movement. Throughout, her perspective remains clear-eyed and balanced; she is willing to criticize actions of Israel’s government without criticizing Israel itself or questioning its right to exist. After all, she notes, BDSers and their supporters have never called for the boycott, censorship, or destruction of American artists when they disagree with the American government, which many frequently do.

She quotes a protest by six Israeli choreographers after they were blocked from participating in a Norwegian festival: “Would you reject a Spanish artist for the Spanish policy against Caledonia and the Basques? Would you reject a Saudi artist for Saudi restrictions on women’s rights? Would you reject an American artist for the American policies regarding the ‘Muslim ban’ regulations? Would you reject a Syrian artist for bloodshed caused by the Syrian government? Would you reject an Iranian artist for the forceful reaction to the last uprising in the country? If we were Muslim Arab Israeli artists, Christian Arab Israeli artists, Bedouin-Israeli artists, Circassian-Israeli artists, Druze-Israeli artists, or Jewish-Israeli artists living abroad, would we have been denied participation in your festival as well?”

It was a scathing message. And throughout “Artists Under Fire,” Melman similarly tears the mask off the BDS movement, its organizers, and its adherents, exposing not just their hypocrisy, but their true intent: “BDS does not seek to educate,” she writes, “it seeks to intimidate.”

Yet that intimidation does more than just threaten the lives and well-being of artists, several of whom — including singer Lana del Rey — have backed out of performances in Israel for fear of their own safety. It represents a deeper political and cultural threat. “The threat to freedom of expression anywhere is a threat to that freedom everywhere,” Melman asserts. “BDS is creating a handbook for the repression of artistic expression in democratic societies. The world looks away at great peril.”

While Melman focuses on performing artists — particularly musicians such as anti-Israel activist Roger Waters of Pink Floyd and Patti Smith — the censorship and anti-Israel boycott goes further. Other artists whose anti-Israel, pro-BDS stances have motivated their antisemitic activism include graffiti artist Banksy, actress Susan Sarandon, writers Alice Walker, Sally Rooney, and more.

True, their freedom of expression has not been affected by their own choice not to participate in Israeli culture — refusing, for instance, to perform there or have their books translated into Hebrew, or in Banksy’s case, outright supporting militant Palestinian propaganda with antisemitic imagery. But as lawyer and Times of Israel columnist Craig Emanuel has written, “The actions taken by the BDS movement and similar organizations are not only a threat to the collaboration of international artists and entertainers. They also create roadblocks between people from different cultures who share something in common, and who want to be able to engage in open and honest discussions regarding cultural, political and even religious differences that can lead to the possibility of better understanding issues that are frequently misunderstood.”

And without such understanding, how can societies still flourish? “Martin Luther King, Jr. dreamed that his children would one day be judged not by the color of their skin but by the content of their character,” Melman writes. “Perhaps if he were alive now, he would dream of the day that Israeli artists would be judged not by the cover of their passport, but by their contributions to the world.”

(full article online)









						Artists Under Fire: The BDS War Against Celebrities, Jews, and Israel
					

The cover of “Artists Under Fire.” Photo: provided. The announcement came just recently on social media: the folk band Big …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Despite the fact that Israel is the world’s sole Jewish state (despite a population that also includes Muslims, Christians, and others), encircled by 14 Muslim countries — many of which have made no secret of their desire to wipe Israel’s Jews from the face of the planet — “woke” BDSers nonetheless view Israeli Jews as the oppressors, and Palestinian Muslims as their victims. “Proponents of the cultural Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions campaign against Israel claim their cause is human rights and their methods are nonviolent,” Melman writes. “They have mastered the language of the enlightened left, but scratch the surface and you will see that their tactics – along with their messaging – are anything but peaceful.”
> 
> Indeed, BDS refuses any possibilities for peace in the region. “There is no declaration in favor of a two-state solution. In fact, there is no call from BDS for a democratic Palestinian nation that would live in peace and security with Israel,” Melman writes.
> 
> Chapter by chapter, step by step, Melman’s powerful writing builds her argument with eye-opening insights into the history of the Jews, of Israel, and accordingly, the BDS movement. Throughout, her perspective remains clear-eyed and balanced; she is willing to criticize actions of Israel’s government without criticizing Israel itself or questioning its right to exist. After all, she notes, BDSers and their supporters have never called for the boycott, censorship, or destruction of American artists when they disagree with the American government, which many frequently do.
> 
> She quotes a protest by six Israeli choreographers after they were blocked from participating in a Norwegian festival: “Would you reject a Spanish artist for the Spanish policy against Caledonia and the Basques? Would you reject a Saudi artist for Saudi restrictions on women’s rights? Would you reject an American artist for the American policies regarding the ‘Muslim ban’ regulations? Would you reject a Syrian artist for bloodshed caused by the Syrian government? Would you reject an Iranian artist for the forceful reaction to the last uprising in the country? If we were Muslim Arab Israeli artists, Christian Arab Israeli artists, Bedouin-Israeli artists, Circassian-Israeli artists, Druze-Israeli artists, or Jewish-Israeli artists living abroad, would we have been denied participation in your festival as well?”
> 
> It was a scathing message. And throughout “Artists Under Fire,” Melman similarly tears the mask off the BDS movement, its organizers, and its adherents, exposing not just their hypocrisy, but their true intent: “BDS does not seek to educate,” she writes, “it seeks to intimidate.”
> 
> Yet that intimidation does more than just threaten the lives and well-being of artists, several of whom — including singer Lana del Rey — have backed out of performances in Israel for fear of their own safety. It represents a deeper political and cultural threat. “The threat to freedom of expression anywhere is a threat to that freedom everywhere,” Melman asserts. “BDS is creating a handbook for the repression of artistic expression in democratic societies. The world looks away at great peril.”
> 
> While Melman focuses on performing artists — particularly musicians such as anti-Israel activist Roger Waters of Pink Floyd and Patti Smith — the censorship and anti-Israel boycott goes further. Other artists whose anti-Israel, pro-BDS stances have motivated their antisemitic activism include graffiti artist Banksy, actress Susan Sarandon, writers Alice Walker, Sally Rooney, and more.
> 
> True, their freedom of expression has not been affected by their own choice not to participate in Israeli culture — refusing, for instance, to perform there or have their books translated into Hebrew, or in Banksy’s case, outright supporting militant Palestinian propaganda with antisemitic imagery. But as lawyer and Times of Israel columnist Craig Emanuel has written, “The actions taken by the BDS movement and similar organizations are not only a threat to the collaboration of international artists and entertainers. They also create roadblocks between people from different cultures who share something in common, and who want to be able to engage in open and honest discussions regarding cultural, political and even religious differences that can lead to the possibility of better understanding issues that are frequently misunderstood.”
> 
> And without such understanding, how can societies still flourish? “Martin Luther King, Jr. dreamed that his children would one day be judged not by the color of their skin but by the content of their character,” Melman writes. “Perhaps if he were alive now, he would dream of the day that Israeli artists would be judged not by the cover of their passport, but by their contributions to the world.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artists Under Fire: The BDS War Against Celebrities, Jews, and Israel
> 
> 
> The cover of “Artists Under Fire.” Photo: provided. The announcement came just recently on social media: the folk band Big …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Why the rant if BDS is losing?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Why the rant if BDS is losing?


Because BDS keeps people in Gaza and Judea and Samaria from having normal lives with no possibility for peace with Israel as long as they keep trying to Boycott Israel.

Neither Gaza nor the PA actually do Boycott anything from Israel.

And too many times, shutting down a factory in Judea or Samaria has only cost the Palestinians the good jobs they had with Jews in Israel, or Judea and Samaria.


The only losers because of BDS have always been and will continue to be the Palestinians who are poor or middle class and try to raise a family and live comfortably as their governments should have helped them, but never did.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ben and Jerry's is suing its own parent company Unilever for selling rights to manufacture its products to an Israeli company.  

When the Unilever announced the deal, Ben and Jerry's said that "We continue to believe it is inconsistent with Ben & Jerry's values for our ice cream to be sold in the Occupied Palestinian Territory. "

Here is a list of countries that Ben and Jerry's happily sells its products to up until last year:





I did a quick survey of the human rights records of some of these countries, based on NGO reports and the US State Department. Here are some results, and the list of human rights abuses is far from complete.

Even the countries universally considered the leaders in human rights - Finland, Sweden and Norway - have been accused of discriminating against the Sámi people in various ways, such as attacking their culture and limiting their land rights. 



Not to mention Ben and Jerry's home country of the United States, which according to Amnesty has the death penalty, excessive police brutality, armed forces throughout the world that often kills civilians, and limited access to abortions in some states.



Is Ben and Jerry's OK selling to countries where homosexuality is illegal? Where abortions are illegal? Where the government security forces torture detainees, and violently break up public peaceful demonstrations? Where minorities are not protected and actively discriminated against? Where incarceration of minorities is way out of proportion to their population?



It sure sounds like this is not a problem for them.



No, the only country that Ben and Jerry's publicly says is so reprehensible that it won't sell there without it changing its own laws is Israel, where the crime that is so reprehensible to justify this singular treatment is that Jews build houses in their ancestral homeland, nearly all of it on land that no human being ever lived before.



Anyone can dissect any country's human rights record, in order to find excuses to be prejudiced against that country - while pretending that it is really a righteous position. 



If people decided that they want to cancel, say, Trinidad and Tobago, they could find lots of human rights abuses to justify their decision. But *the hate comes first, the justification comes later. 

*

Which is exactly the case with Israel. The hate, which is by definition modern antisemitism, comes first; the justification comes later. This is why Israel is accused of such a huge variety of human rights abuses in so many areas - not because Israel is guilty of them, but because there is such an intense desire to demonize Israel that literally thousands of people are paid full time to scrutinize Israel from every angle to justify animosity towards the Jewish state. And when they run out of things to accuse Israel of, there is an academic cottage industry to create new ones. 



The many real human rights abuses listed above do not get the publicity that the mostly imaginary abuses attributed to Israel get. 



When you look hard enough, you can find a reason to justify hating any country. And when the bulk of that effort goes towards the only country that has a Jewish majority, it is pretty obvious that human rights is not the real reason for the scrutiny. 

(full article online)









						Ben and Jerry's sells to lots of countries that commit human rights abuses
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Ben and Jerry's is suing its own parent company Unilever for selling rights to manufacture its products to an Israeli company.
> 
> When the Unilever announced the deal, Ben and Jerry's said that "We continue to believe it is inconsistent with Ben & Jerry's values for our ice cream to be sold in the Occupied Palestinian Territory. "
> 
> Here is a list of countries that Ben and Jerry's happily sells its products to up until last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick survey of the human rights records of some of these countries, based on NGO reports and the US State Department. Here are some results, and the list of human rights abuses is far from complete.
> 
> Even the countries universally considered the leaders in human rights - Finland, Sweden and Norway - have been accused of discriminating against the Sámi people in various ways, such as attacking their culture and limiting their land rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention Ben and Jerry's home country of the United States, which according to Amnesty has the death penalty, excessive police brutality, armed forces throughout the world that often kills civilians, and limited access to abortions in some states.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ben and Jerry's OK selling to countries where homosexuality is illegal? Where abortions are illegal? Where the government security forces torture detainees, and violently break up public peaceful demonstrations? Where minorities are not protected and actively discriminated against? Where incarceration of minorities is way out of proportion to their population?
> 
> 
> 
> It sure sounds like this is not a problem for them.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the only country that Ben and Jerry's publicly says is so reprehensible that it won't sell there without it changing its own laws is Israel, where the crime that is so reprehensible to justify this singular treatment is that Jews build houses in their ancestral homeland, nearly all of it on land that no human being ever lived before.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can dissect any country's human rights record, in order to find excuses to be prejudiced against that country - while pretending that it is really a righteous position.
> 
> 
> 
> If people decided that they want to cancel, say, Trinidad and Tobago, they could find lots of human rights abuses to justify their decision. But *the hate comes first, the justification comes later. *
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly the case with Israel. The hate, which is by definition modern antisemitism, comes first; the justification comes later. This is why Israel is accused of such a huge variety of human rights abuses in so many areas - not because Israel is guilty of them, but because there is such an intense desire to demonize Israel that literally thousands of people are paid full time to scrutinize Israel from every angle to justify animosity towards the Jewish state. And when they run out of things to accuse Israel of, there is an academic cottage industry to create new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> The many real human rights abuses listed above do not get the publicity that the mostly imaginary abuses attributed to Israel get.
> 
> 
> 
> When you look hard enough, you can find a reason to justify hating any country. And when the bulk of that effort goes towards the only country that has a Jewish majority, it is pretty obvious that human rights is not the real reason for the scrutiny.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben and Jerry's sells to lots of countries that commit human rights abuses
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Are any of those other places occupying powers?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Are any of those other places occupying powers?


Australia, New Zealand, North Cyprus, North, South and Central America, Ireland, Scotland, Wales..............

None are "occupied" by Jews, so it is ok.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Are any of those other places occupying powers?


You consistently fail to identify any sovereign Pally territory that is occupied by anyone.

Consistent failure is not a positive attribute.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The head of the city government in the Spanish capital Madrid is urging that the promotion of the boycott campaign against Israel be considered a hate crime, as part of a new initiative to combat antisemitism in the cities and regions of the European Union.

Isabel Díaz Ayuso, the president of Community of Madrid, told a visiting US Jewish delegation on Tuesday that she had presented three amendments to a comprehensive strategy to combat antisemitism drawn up by the EU and debated last week by its Committee on the Regions — a body that allows regions and cities a voice in the formation of European law and policy.

The Madrid delegation’s key demand was that support for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, which seeks to isolate Israel as a prelude to its replacement with a single Palestinian state, be prosecuted as a hate crime under European law. According to the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism endorsed by the EU, “denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, e.g., by claiming that the existence of a State of Israel is a racist endeavor” — a position embraced by the BDS campaign — is an example of antisemitic rhetoric.

(full article online)










						Prosecute BDS as a Hate Crime, Says Spanish Lawmaker | United with Israel
					

BDS should be prosecuted as a hate crime, president of city of Madrid tells visiting U.S. Jewish delegation.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The head of the city government in the Spanish capital Madrid is urging that the promotion of the boycott campaign against Israel be considered a hate crime, as part of a new initiative to combat antisemitism in the cities and regions of the European Union.
> 
> Isabel Díaz Ayuso, the president of Community of Madrid, told a visiting US Jewish delegation on Tuesday that she had presented three amendments to a comprehensive strategy to combat antisemitism drawn up by the EU and debated last week by its Committee on the Regions — a body that allows regions and cities a voice in the formation of European law and policy.
> 
> The Madrid delegation’s key demand was that support for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, which seeks to isolate Israel as a prelude to its replacement with a single Palestinian state, be prosecuted as a hate crime under European law. According to the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism endorsed by the EU, “denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, e.g., by claiming that the existence of a State of Israel is a racist endeavor” — a position embraced by the BDS campaign — is an example of antisemitic rhetoric.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prosecute BDS as a Hate Crime, Says Spanish Lawmaker | United with Israel
> 
> 
> BDS should be prosecuted as a hate crime, president of city of Madrid tells visiting U.S. Jewish delegation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org





Sixties Fan said:


> The Madrid delegation’s key demand was that support for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, which seeks to isolate Israel as a prelude to its replacement with a single Palestinian state, be prosecuted as a hate crime under European law.


The EU court already ruled that BDS is protected speech.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The EU court already ruled that BDS is protected speech.


Speech is one thing.  The violence against Israelis and Jews all over the world is not protected.  It is a crime.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Speech is one thing.  The violence against Israelis and Jews all over the world is not protected.  It is a crime.


What violence?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> What violence?


[The violence caused against Jews by the lies BDS (co-founded, not really, by a lying Palestinian  named Barghouti) tells about what is going on in Israel, Gaza and the PA.

It is no different than the violence caused by UNWRA to the Palestinians who believe the fables they are told on a daily basis which leads them to want to kill Jews.

But here is the real story of BDS and how long it has been going on and what has happened  because of these boycotts.

But is really bad about BDS is that they mainly harm Palestinians.  The workers.  The ones BDS does not care about.]


Origins​Almost every statement by BDS exponents claim that the movement originated in a July 9, 2005, “call… by Palestinian civil society organizations for boycott, divestment and sanctions against Israel and for academic and cultural boycott of Israel.” This followed the establishment of the Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel(PACBI) in Ramallah on April 6, 2004. The “Call” is portrayed as a response to Israel’s unwillingness to submit to a “ruling” of the International Court of Justice condemning Israel’s security barrier (that ruling was an advisory opinion that Israel was under no obligation accept).

In truth, the boycott campaign predates the establishment of Israel. The Arab boycott was formally declared by the newly formed Arab League Council on December 2, 1945:

Jewish products and manufactured goods shall be considered undesirable to the Arab countries.” All Arab “institutions, organizations, merchants, commission agents and individuals” were called upon “to refuse to deal in, distribute, or consume Zionist products or manufactured goods.
As is evident in this declaration, the terms “Jewish” and “Zionist” were used synonymously. The objective of the boycott has been to isolate Israel from its neighbors and the international community, as well as to deny it trade that might be used to augment its military and economic strength.

Is BDS Anti-Semitic?​While the focus after 1948 was Israel, the fact that the Arab League singled out Jews for special treatment was an indication it was fundamentally anti-Semitic. This became even clearer when the forum of nongovernmental organizations (NGOs) convened in Durban, South Africa in August and September 2001, at the same time as the UN World Conference against Racism. The forum was marked by repeated expressions of naked anti-Semitism by NGO activists and condemned as such by United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights Mary Robinson who chaired the Conference.

The Forum’s final declaration described Israel as a “racist, apartheid state” that was guilty of “racist crimes including war crimes, acts of genocide and ethnic cleansing.” The declaration established an action plan – the “Durban Strategy” – promoting “a policy of complete and total isolation of Israel as an apartheid state…the imposition of mandatory and comprehensive sanctions and embargoes, the full cessation of all links (diplomatic, economic, social, aid, military cooperation and training) between all states and Israel” (para. 424).

In November 2007, the first Palestinian BDS conference convened in Ramallah and established the BDS National Committee (BNC) as the Palestinian coordinating body for the international campaign. The BDS movement seeks to link Israeli policies with the racial segregation practice in South Africa from 1948-1994. By making a specious comparison, BDS proponents hope to convince the international community to adopt the same type of boycott and sanctions campaigns that contributed to the downfall of that despicable system. The ultimate objective of the BDS movement was articulated by As’ad AbuKhalil, a professor at California State University Stanislaus:

The real aim of BDS is to bring down the state of Israel... That should be stated as an unambiguous goal. There should not be any equivocation on the subject. Justice and freedom for the Palestinians are incompatible with the existence of the state of Israel.
The BDS movement rejects the peace process and the idea of a two-state solution to the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians. Its leaders routinely dismiss peace efforts ranging from the 1978 Camp David Peace Accords to the Oslo Process to President Barack Obama’s peace initiatives. Omar Barghouti, founder of the Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel, for example, has said:

Good riddance! The two-state solution for the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is finally dead. But someone has to issue an official death certificate before the rotting corpse is given a proper burial and we can all move on and explore the more just, moral and therefore enduring alternative for peaceful coexistence between Jews and Arabs in Mandate Palestine: the one-state solution. 1
With their zero-sum approach to everything Israeli, they make no attempt to address issues of reconciliation and coexistence. Moreover, they do not acknowledge any Palestinian responsibility or accountability.

The boycott advocates have targeted stores that sell Israeli products, entertainers who plan performances in Israel, Israeli artists performing abroad, unions, professional associations and any other individual or group with some tie to Israel that they believe they can intimidate. These efforts have had minimal impact in the United States but have been more successful in Europe and a few other countries such as South Africa whose ruling African National Congress Party (ANC) has declared their full and unequivocal support for the BDS movement. The ANC adopted BDS as its official policy in October 2012, approving a resolution which included a specific call to the South African people to, “support the programs and campaigns of the Palestinian civil society which seek to put pressure on Israel to engage with the Palestinian people to reach a just solution.”21

BDS advocates insist they are not anti-Semitic. The German government, knowing the history of anti-Jewish boycottsunder the Nazis, has no difficulty declaring that BDS is fundamentally anti-Semitic. Major cities such as Berlin, Frankfurt and Munich have banned or legislated against BDS activity. On May 17, 2019, the German Parliament became the first nation in the European Union to designate the BDS movement anti-Semitic. Members of the Bundestag said the campaign to boycott Israeli products, along with the movement’s “Don’t Buy” stickers, recalled “the most terrible chapter in German history” and revived memories of the Nazi motto “Don’t buy from Jews.” The resolution said, “The pattern of argument and methods of the BDS movement are anti-Semitic” and called for an end to funding any organizations that question Israel’s right to exist, call for a boycott of Israel or actively support BDS.24

Since some BDS supporters are Jewish, proponents often say, “Even Jews support boycotting Israel; therefore, we cannot be anti-Semitic.” Most of the Jews who are involved in the campaign, however, are on the far-left fringe of the Jewish community. Far more representative was a statement signed by 136 international Jewish organizations representing the major religious streams of Judaism, Republicans and Democrats, women’s organization and a cross-section of political views. They condemned academic, cultural and commercial boycotts. While acknowledging criticism of Israel is legitimate, the statement said, “Criticism becomes anti-Semitism, however, when it demonizes Israel or its leaders, denies Israel the right to defend its citizens or seeks to denigrate Israel’s right to exist.”

Israeli Ambassador Dani Dayan was blunter, “If you are non-Jews who like to tell Jews what is and what isn’t anti-Semitism, you are most probably anti-Semites.” He added, “If you are a Jew collaborating with them, you are most probably their useful idiot.”25
----






__





						The History of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

lestinians Oppose BDS​BDS proponents want to convey the impression that their actions are endorsed by all Palestinians, but this is not true. In fact, Mahmoud Abbas, the President of the Palestinian Authority, told South African journalists, “We do not ask anyone to boycott Israel itself.…We have relations with Israel, we have mutual recognition of Israel.”7

Despite the tensions between Palestinian Arabs and Israelis, there has been a parallel story of dialogue and cooperation. For example, in 2008 the Histadrut (Israeli labor union) and the Palestine General Federation of Trades Unions (PGFTU) signed an agreement to base future relations on negotiation, dialogue and joint initiatives to advance “fraternity and co-existence”. Palestinian Arab Universities – despite being hotbeds of anti-Israel activity – maintained links with their Israeli counterparts. Artists, doctors and businesspeople were amongst those who – despite the very real divisions between Palestinian and Israeli society – formed bonds of mutual benefit, cooperation and even occasional friendship across the divide of war.

The severing of these ties was not an objective that Israelis or Palestinian Arabs sought and the move to isolate the two sides did not spring from popular opinion on the Palestinian Arab side. Rather it was a strategy of a self-appointed vanguard that expressed itself through a network of NGOs who put pressure on other elements in Palestinian Arab society to fall in behind the “Durban strategy.”

The BDS movement, which is run largely by non-Palestinians outside of the disputed territories, has also done real harm to Palestinians. The most notable example is the case of the company SodaStream, which was targeted because of its factory in Mishor Adumim, adjacent to the “settlement” of Ma’ale Adumim. The company was the largest employer of Palestinians in the territories with nearly 600 workers who received the same salary, medical insurance and conditions as the other workers. BDS activists protested outside stores, intimidated shoppers and vandalized SodaStream products. As a result of financial losses, partly due to the BDS attacks, but mostly a result of the U.S. market moving away from sugary drinks, the company closed the West Bank factory and replaced it with one in the Negev Desert.

Ali Jafar, a shift manager from a West Bank village who had worked for SodaStream for two years, said: “All the people who wanted to close [SodaStream’s West Bank factory] are mistaken... They didn’t take into consideration the families.”8

Only 36 Palestinians who worked at the SodaStream plant in the West Bank were rehired to work in the new facility in Israel. Bassam Eid, a Palestinian human rights activist, met with some of the people who were fired because of the move. “They told me they were earning an average of NIS 5,000 a month there, and that today they are being offered salaries of just NIS 1,400 in the PA.” He added that “people there are deep in debt because they have taken on long-term commitments based on the understanding that their work at the plant would continue; but reality has slapped them in the face because of the pressure created by BDS movement. Today, they are running between the courts and the bailiff offices and is anyone taking any notice of them? Do you think the boycott movement cares about them at all?”9 

In May 2017, it was reported that all employees of the SodaStream factory who wanted their jobs back were rehired at the new facility in Israel. Altogether, 74 Palestinian workers were rehired. SodaStream CEO Daniel Birnbaum stated in an interview with the _Jerusalem Post_ on May 20, 2017, that the company is delighted to welcome back our 74 devoted Palestinian employees, who are able to join their 1,500 friends at our Rahat facility in the Negev.22






__





						The History of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> lestinians Oppose BDS​BDS proponents want to convey the impression that their actions are endorsed by all Palestinians, but this is not true. In fact, Mahmoud Abbas, the President of the Palestinian Authority, told South African journalists, “We do not ask anyone to boycott Israel itself.…We have relations with Israel, we have mutual recognition of Israel.”7
> 
> Despite the tensions between Palestinian Arabs and Israelis, there has been a parallel story of dialogue and cooperation. For example, in 2008 the Histadrut (Israeli labor union) and the Palestine General Federation of Trades Unions (PGFTU) signed an agreement to base future relations on negotiation, dialogue and joint initiatives to advance “fraternity and co-existence”. Palestinian Arab Universities – despite being hotbeds of anti-Israel activity – maintained links with their Israeli counterparts. Artists, doctors and businesspeople were amongst those who – despite the very real divisions between Palestinian and Israeli society – formed bonds of mutual benefit, cooperation and even occasional friendship across the divide of war.
> 
> The severing of these ties was not an objective that Israelis or Palestinian Arabs sought and the move to isolate the two sides did not spring from popular opinion on the Palestinian Arab side. Rather it was a strategy of a self-appointed vanguard that expressed itself through a network of NGOs who put pressure on other elements in Palestinian Arab society to fall in behind the “Durban strategy.”
> 
> The BDS movement, which is run largely by non-Palestinians outside of the disputed territories, has also done real harm to Palestinians. The most notable example is the case of the company SodaStream, which was targeted because of its factory in Mishor Adumim, adjacent to the “settlement” of Ma’ale Adumim. The company was the largest employer of Palestinians in the territories with nearly 600 workers who received the same salary, medical insurance and conditions as the other workers. BDS activists protested outside stores, intimidated shoppers and vandalized SodaStream products. As a result of financial losses, partly due to the BDS attacks, but mostly a result of the U.S. market moving away from sugary drinks, the company closed the West Bank factory and replaced it with one in the Negev Desert.
> 
> Ali Jafar, a shift manager from a West Bank village who had worked for SodaStream for two years, said: “All the people who wanted to close [SodaStream’s West Bank factory] are mistaken... They didn’t take into consideration the families.”8
> 
> Only 36 Palestinians who worked at the SodaStream plant in the West Bank were rehired to work in the new facility in Israel. Bassam Eid, a Palestinian human rights activist, met with some of the people who were fired because of the move. “They told me they were earning an average of NIS 5,000 a month there, and that today they are being offered salaries of just NIS 1,400 in the PA.” He added that “people there are deep in debt because they have taken on long-term commitments based on the understanding that their work at the plant would continue; but reality has slapped them in the face because of the pressure created by BDS movement. Today, they are running between the courts and the bailiff offices and is anyone taking any notice of them? Do you think the boycott movement cares about them at all?”9
> 
> In May 2017, it was reported that all employees of the SodaStream factory who wanted their jobs back were rehired at the new facility in Israel. Altogether, 74 Palestinian workers were rehired. SodaStream CEO Daniel Birnbaum stated in an interview with the _Jerusalem Post_ on May 20, 2017, that the company is delighted to welcome back our 74 devoted Palestinian employees, who are able to join their 1,500 friends at our Rahat facility in the Negev.22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The History of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) Movement
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


You don't underestand the concept behind SodaStream.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You don't underestand the concept behind SodaStream.


Pointless.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Death and destruction.

That's nice.


----------



## Hollie

A crescendo of islamo-screeching.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Such non violent people ]


During the demonstration, the owner of Taste of Israel — who has not been named — was told by one of the protestors that the group knew his address and would show up at his house. The same protestor also maintained that her gripe was against Zionists, not Jews.

On Sunday, he received a phone call from someone who said, “We are coming to kill you.”

Canadian Jewish leaders have since expressed concern about what transpired.

“This is not anti-Zionism — it’s a blatant act of antisemitic hate which must be condemned by everyone,” tweeted Canadian MP Melissa Lantsman on Friday. “You don’t come to a Jewish neighborhood and yell anti-Semitic tropes if it isn’t about hating Jews.”

(full article online)









						Owner of Toronto Kosher Store Reports Death Threats from BDS Activists
					

A past anti-Israel protest in London. Photo: Claudia Gabriela Marques Vieira via Wikimedia Commons. The lives of a Canadian Jewish …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Hollie

Really strange that the Islamic terrorist apologists at HRW would risk offending their Islamic terrorist darlings.


----------



## Hollie

All is not _date palms and camel’s milk_  Mullocrats in flowing robes and people being pushed off rooftops in the administrative division of Iran, sometimes called Gaza’istan,


----------



## Sixties Fan

The last month may have set a record for BDS failures.

Start with Unilever reversing the Ben & Jerry's boycott of Judea and Samaria. B&J tripled down on its anti-Semitic position in response; however, its parent company learned that anti-Semitism does have a price as it was put on several state lists of companies prohibited from receiving state government investments. Some divested their shares of the company. The notion that denying Israelis a particular brand of ice cream would bring the government to its knees was indicative of the often-comic absurdity of the BDS movement.

Speaking of state anti-boycott laws, the antisemites have been pinning their hopes on the ACLU to convince the courts that they violate the First Amendment. The ACLU has successfully intimidated congressional Democrats to prevent enacting federal legislation. The friends of antisemites suffered a devastating loss, however, when a federal appeals court upheld the law's constitutionality. The 9-1 ruling reversed a February 2021 decision the BDSers thought would undo all the state laws. Judge Jonathan Kobe said the law did not prevent criticism of Israel or the law. "It only prohibits economic decisions that discriminate against Israel. Because those commercial decisions are invisible to observers unless explained, they are not inherently expressive and do not implicate the First Amendment."

Touché.

That was not all. The BDS movement thought it had won another big victory, declaring its pressure campaign "works even on the largest corporations" when General Mills' Pillsbury brand announced it had sold its stake in a plant in Atarot, which activists characterize as an illegal settlement.

Alas, the cheers turned to boos when General Mills responded. "We have made clear the global business strategy that drove this decision. Any claims by others taking credit for [it] are false," said the company in a statement. "We continue to sell our products in Israel and look forward to continuing to serve Israeli consumers with our other brands."

As JNS reporter Mike Wagenheim noted, Pillsbury still makes products in Atarot that are sold in Israel. He added that General Mills also sells Häagen-Dazs ice cream, which gained customers protesting Ben & Jerry's decision.

The BDS campaign suffered its own goal (apologies to non-fans for the sports metaphors) when BDS Boston published a map showing the locations of 30 Jewish organizations, many nonpolitical, which it accused of "supporting the colonization of Palestine" and "violence worldwide." The organization's goal in publishing what a Boston Globe headline called "A roadmap for Jew-haters" is "to reveal the local entities and networks that enact devastation, so we can dismantle them."

This so-called "Mapping Project" was so blatantly anti-Semitic that even "Squad" congress member Ayanna Pressley (D-Mass.) said, "It is not acceptable to target or make vulnerable Jewish institutions or organizations, full stop."

After initially keeping silent, the embarrassment of seeing the backlash to the movement's transparent anti-Semitism, the BDS National Committee was compelled to deny any connection to the project. It still condemned attacks on the project, as did 15 pro-Palestinian groups that objected to "attempts to censor this useful educational tool."

----
Indicative of the overall failure of the cultural boycott, while these B-list performers pulled out, international superstar Andrea Bocelli, who has sold 90 million albums, sang to a sold-out crowd in Tel Aviv. Oh, and he also visited the Western Wall.

No trumpets from the BDS crowd.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/losing-the-semantic-battle-winning-the-war-against-bds/


----------



## P F Tinmore

#FreePalestine : a conversation with Omar Barghouti, co-founder of the BDS-movement​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> #FreePalestine : a conversation with Omar Barghouti, co-founder of the BDS-movement​


He is so right.

The region called Palestine has been colonized by the the invading Arab Muslims since the 7th century, who are now calling themselves Palestinians just to keep the Indigenous Jews from having sovereignty over any part of their ancient homeland, which they were always a part of its history. 

Just ask the Quran.  Who were the Indigenous people the Muslims found when they arrived?  The Jews.

Live in peace with the Jews and all other indigenous people or leave.  There is so much "Arab" land to move to and have a happy life.  Conquered land, that is.  Just ask all of the indigenous people from Asia Minor and North Africa, from the Berbers to the Kurds, to the Yazidis, to Assyrians, etc.

But where will Barghouti and Abbas and all the other "self made rich" go, because it is only the poor, abused Arabs who seem to be forced to leave so that they will keep their children safe from the PA or Hamas use and abuse of their children, some of whom are turned into murderers for Allah.


Oh, yes, the rich ones go to Qatar, and EUA, and Turkey, and many other places, and have a wonderful life.


And BDS is nothing new.  It has been around since the Arab League came to be and it is a continuation of the abuse of Muslims, Christians, Atheists,  and all other uneducated people,  on Jews.   Hunting Jews is nothing new.  Nothing. 


And......BDS is a miserable failure and mainly harms Palestinians who need a job for their livelihood .


Keep telling your lies Omar.  

BDS only exists because of the hatred of two ideologies over the Jewish people.

You do not ask for charity, but boy have you ever gotten rich out of it.  Just look at the good life, the mansions, expensive cars, etc in Gaza and the PA, for those in good standing, only.   Just ask all the UNWRA, and other "organizations" meant to keep those poor Arabs in hell until Israel is destroyed where they are going to find another good job like this where the Europeans pay the bill.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> He is so right.
> 
> The region called Palestine has been colonized by the the invading Arab Muslims since the 7th century, who are now calling themselves Palestinians just to keep the Indigenous Jews from having sovereignty over any part of their ancient homeland, which they were always a part of its history.
> 
> Just ask the Quran.  Who were the Indigenous people the Muslims found when they arrived?  The Jews.
> 
> Live in peace with the Jews and all other indigenous people or leave.  There is so much "Arab" land to move to and have a happy life.  Conquered land, that is.  Just ask all of the indigenous people from Asia Minor and North Africa, from the Berbers to the Kurds, to the Yazidis, to Assyrians, etc.
> 
> But where will Barghouti and Abbas and all the other "self made rich" go, because it is only the poor, abused Arabs who seem to be forced to leave so that they will keep their children safe from the PA or Hamas use and abuse of their children, some of whom are turned into murderers for Allah.
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, the rich ones go to Qatar, and EUA, and Turkey, and many other places, and have a wonderful life.
> 
> 
> And BDS is nothing new.  It has been around since the Arab League came to be and it is a continuation of the abuse of Muslims, Christians, Atheists,  and all other uneducated people,  on Jews.   Hunting Jews is nothing new.  Nothing.
> 
> 
> And......BDS is a miserable failure and mainly harms Palestinians who need a job for their livelihood .
> 
> 
> Keep telling your lies Omar.
> 
> BDS only exists because of the hatred of two ideologies over the Jewish people.
> 
> You do not ask for charity, but boy have you ever gotten rich out of it.  Just look at the good life, the mansions, expensive cars, etc in Gaza and the PA, for those in good standing, only.   Just ask all the UNWRA, and other "organizations" meant to keep those poor Arabs in hell until Israel is destroyed where they are going to find another good job like this where the Europeans pay the bill.


I thought the Jews got the boot long before the 7th century.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> He is so right.
> 
> The region called Palestine has been colonized by the the invading Arab Muslims since the 7th century, who are now calling themselves Palestinians just to keep the Indigenous Jews from having sovereignty over any part of their ancient homeland, which they were always a part of its history.
> 
> Just ask the Quran.  Who were the Indigenous people the Muslims found when they arrived?  The Jews.
> 
> Live in peace with the Jews and all other indigenous people or leave.  There is so much "Arab" land to move to and have a happy life.  Conquered land, that is.  Just ask all of the indigenous people from Asia Minor and North Africa, from the Berbers to the Kurds, to the Yazidis, to Assyrians, etc.
> 
> But where will Barghouti and Abbas and all the other "self made rich" go, because it is only the poor, abused Arabs who seem to be forced to leave so that they will keep their children safe from the PA or Hamas use and abuse of their children, some of whom are turned into murderers for Allah.
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, the rich ones go to Qatar, and EUA, and Turkey, and many other places, and have a wonderful life.
> 
> 
> And BDS is nothing new.  It has been around since the Arab League came to be and it is a continuation of the abuse of Muslims, Christians, Atheists,  and all other uneducated people,  on Jews.   Hunting Jews is nothing new.  Nothing.
> 
> 
> And......BDS is a miserable failure and mainly harms Palestinians who need a job for their livelihood .
> 
> 
> Keep telling your lies Omar.
> 
> BDS only exists because of the hatred of two ideologies over the Jewish people.
> 
> You do not ask for charity, but boy have you ever gotten rich out of it.  Just look at the good life, the mansions, expensive cars, etc in Gaza and the PA, for those in good standing, only.   Just ask all the UNWRA, and other "organizations" meant to keep those poor Arabs in hell until Israel is destroyed where they are going to find another good job like this where the Europeans pay the bill.


How many of the 1948 Israelis had ancestors from the holy land?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> I thought the Jews got the boot long before the 7th century.


You thought wrong as usual, because you want to think that way.  You are thinking that the the area was empty of Jews. How could it be?  It was not, as the Romans were still there and had to deal with Bar Kochba, and kept dealing with Jews until the Roman Empire disappeared.

And how the Kurdish Muslims found out, when they arrived first during the Muslim Invasion.

And how the Arab Muslims found out when they arrived after the Kurds, and were so extra nice to the Jews by allowing the Jews to return to their capital.

Jerusalem, the capital of the Jewish nation .  You must have heard of it.!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> How many of the 1948 Israelis had ancestors from the holy land?


All of them.

The same way as the Palestinians have their ancestors in the Arabian Peninsula.


----------



## Hollie

BDS'ers just love to lose.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> All of them.
> 
> The same way as the Palestinians have their ancestors in the Arabian Peninsula.


Links?

Of course not.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Links?
> 
> Of course not.


Keep


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Links?
> 
> Of course not.


We don't need links.  We know who we are, and we know who the Arabs are.  They know it too, that they come from Arabia.

They Palestinians all say that their clans come from some place in Arabia.

Yeah, no one expects you to look that up.


----------



## Hollie

To the Victor Go the Spoils; the Defeated do NOT Make Demands
					

It's time for Israel to show the Palestinians that they have lost their war against Jewish sovereignty.




					www.jewishpress.com
				




There is no other option than winning in the war against Islamic terrorism and its BDS'er allies.

''Resistance to Israel remains on our agenda, I mean resistance in all of its forms. At this stage, we believe that popular resistance - with all that it entails - is effective and costly to the other side [Israel] ... If you ask me as a Palestinian, I say - our battle is with the Israeli occupation. Our main enemy, not as Palestinians but as Arabs and Muslims, is Israel and the Israeli occupation ... If [Arab] mobilization would begin for the liberation of Jerusalem; if money [spent] and swords drawn in the face of the Zionist enemy, that would be great ... Until now we don’t have nuclear weapons. Believe me, if we had nuclear weapons we would use them tomorrow morning."
_- Al Mayadeen (Lebanon), May 1, 2013_


----------



## P F Tinmore

🦆


Sixties Fan said:


> We don't need links.  We know who we are, and we know who the Arabs are.  They know it too, that they come from Arabia.
> 
> They Palestinians all say that their clans come from some place in Arabia.
> 
> Yeah, no one expects you to look that up.





Sixties Fan said:


> They Palestinians all say that their clans come from some place in Arabia.


Are you saying that there are no Greeks, no Kurds, no Armenians, no Africans, no Canaanites. no Philistines, no...

Where did that blond hair and blue eyes come from?

You are soooooo full of shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> To the Victor Go the Spoils; the Defeated do NOT Make Demands
> 
> 
> It's time for Israel to show the Palestinians that they have lost their war against Jewish sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no other option than winning in the war against Islamic terrorism and its BDS'er allies.
> 
> ''Resistance to Israel remains on our agenda, I mean resistance in all of its forms. At this stage, we believe that popular resistance - with all that it entails - is effective and costly to the other side [Israel] ... If you ask me as a Palestinian, I say - our battle is with the Israeli occupation. Our main enemy, not as Palestinians but as Arabs and Muslims, is Israel and the Israeli occupation ... If [Arab] mobilization would begin for the liberation of Jerusalem; if money [spent] and swords drawn in the face of the Zionist enemy, that would be great ... Until now we don’t have nuclear weapons. Believe me, if we had nuclear weapons we would use them tomorrow morning."
> _- Al Mayadeen (Lebanon), May 1, 2013_





Hollie said:


> There is no other option than winning in the war against Islamic terrorism and its BDS'er allies.


terrorism  more juvenile name calling.

And Israel has not won anything yet. The Palestinians have not surrendered and Israel still sits on unceded Palestinian territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> terrorism  more juvenile name calling.
> 
> And Israel has not won anything yet. The Palestinians have not surrendered and Israel still sits on unceded Palestinian territory.


What sovereign pally territory?

Link?

Of course not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What sovereign pally territory?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


That is a map of modern Israel, which is sovereign.  Plus Gaza and the PA, which are also sovereign.

This map makes believe that Israel does not exist and that the whole area of Israel, Gaza and the PA are the "sovereign" state of Palestine.  The State Muslims cannot agree to accept unless Israel does not exist.

Just another lying map from Jew haters who are intent in destroying Israel and take the land "back" to the Islamic, not Palestinian sovereignty, Empire.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> That is a map of modern Israel, which is sovereign.  Plus Gaza and the PA, which are also sovereign.
> 
> This map makes believe that Israel does not exist and that the whole area of Israel, Gaza and the PA are the "sovereign" state of Palestine.  The State Muslims cannot agree to accept unless Israel does not exist.
> 
> Just another lying map from Jew haters who are intent in destroying Israel and take the land "back" to the Islamic, not Palestinian sovereignty, Empire.





Sixties Fan said:


> This map makes believe that Israel does not exist and that the whole area of Israel, Gaza and the PA are the "sovereign" state of Palestine.


It's not? Link?

Israel is defined by the 1949 UN Armistice lines that were specifically not to by political or territorial boundaries.

Why would a real state have fake borders?

Israel sits on unceded Palestinian territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


No sovereign territory controlled by the Pallys. 

Question remains; link?

Of course not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> No sovereign territory controlled by the Pallys.
> 
> Question remains; link?
> 
> Of course not.


You said it. You prove it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> It's not? Link?
> 
> Israel is defined by the 1949 UN Armistice lines that were specifically not to by political or territorial boundaries.
> 
> Why would a real state have fake borders?
> 
> Israel sits on unceded Palestinian territory.


There is no Palestinian territory.

Just ask Egypt and Jordan who took Gaza and Judea and Samaria in 1948 and the "Palestinians" never asked for it back, because it was never theirs.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You said it. You prove it.


I did prove it. 

You claim I didn't.


Prove it. 

Link?

Of course not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> There is no Palestinian territory.
> 
> Just ask Egypt and Jordan who took Gaza and Judea and Samaria in 1948 and the "Palestinians" never asked for it back, because it was never theirs.


When I ask for a link everyone starts dancing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> I did prove it.
> 
> You claim I didn't.
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not.


Here is the link of you not proving anything.

(                           )


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Here is the link of you not proving anything.
> 
> (                           )


Indeed, waiting for you to disprove my proof.

Indeed, that's your game. Live (and be humiliated) by the rules of your own game. 

Link? 

Of course not.


----------



## Hollie

I don't think anyone confuses the Jew hating ideological underpinning  of BDS. It's just another hate group, one that is based upon an angry, supremacist, religious ideology.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> When I ask for a link everyone starts dancing.


When you're given a link, you skedaddle.


----------



## Hollie

Pallys make heroes of their islamic terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It turns out that the BDS movement has been energetically calling for the Tour de France to ban an Israeli team, with multiple protests at different venues of the event.

Outside BDS social media, no one has noticed.

BDS France has been spending hours on protests that are not noticed by anyone, at each stage of the event.

Their major "victory" was to paint their message where the cyclists would speed by at the start of the race in Copenhagen:





They placed a Palestinian flag on a beach adjacent to another stage in Calais on July 5, where again no one noticed.





In fact, they are planning protests every day at different spots:

_



			July 8: 7th stage Tomblaine – La super Planche des Belles Filles, 176.3 kmJuly 9: 8th stage Dole – Lausanne (Switzerland), 186.3 kmJuly 10: 9th stage Aigle (Switzerland) – Châtel, 192.9 kmJuly 11: rest in Morzine12 July: 10th stage Morzine – Megève, 148.1 km13 July: 11th stage Albertville – Col du Granon, 151.7 km14 July: 12th stage Briançon – Alpe d'Huez, 165.1 km15 July: 13th stage Bourg d 'Oisans – Saint-Etienne, 192.6 km16 July: 14th stage Saint-Etienne – Mende, 192.5 km17 July: 15th stage Rodez – Carcassonne, 202.5 km18 July: rest in Carcassonne19 July: 16th stage Carcassonne – Foix, 178.5 km20 July: 17th stage Saint-Gaudens – Peyragudes, 129.7 km21 July: 18th stage Lourdes – Hautacam, 143.2 km22 July: 19th stage Castelnau-Magnoac – Cahors, 188.3 km23 July: 20th stage Lacapelle- Marival-Rocamadour, 40,7 km (individual time trial)July 24: 21st stage Paris La Défense Arena – Paris Champs-Elysées, 115.6 km
		
Click to expand...

_Each of these actions take hours to organize, all for a few seconds of shouting, as can be seen in this video:




One gets the impression that the point of these protests isn't so much to attract people to the cause, or even to garner news coverage. 

It is to keep their members in their cult.

Psychology Today describes how cults work:




> Cult leaders want people *who will be obedient to them and their rules*. They look for ways to “break” people; *they want people who will work hard and long hours for little or no pay.* They want “willing” slaves.... When the mind is controlled, a victim may appear happy and willing to suffer for the profit or benefit of the leader/group.
> 
> For members, happiness comes from "good" performance within the group, along with elitist thinking—believing they have the "truth" or the the best way of life. But strict obedience is required.



Cult leaders must spend at least as much time keeping their members from defecting as they do in attracting new members. To do this, they need to use mind control techniques, such as forcing their members to work hard at activities that keep them from thinking about anything else but their cause and having them engage in repetitive chanting.

When you look at these protests from that perspective, it all makes sense. Latent antisemitism helps recruit people to the cause,  but cult techniques keep them there. 










						The BDS Cult protesting Israeli team at Tour de France
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> It's not? Link?
> 
> Israel is defined by the 1949 UN Armistice lines that were specifically not to by political or territorial boundaries.
> 
> Why would a real state have fake borders?
> 
> Israel sits on unceded Palestinian territory.



*Israel is defined by the 1949 UN Armistice lines that were specifically not to by political or territorial boundaries.*

Who signed those agreements? Link?

*Why would a real state have fake borders?*

But enough about Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

A Middle East that is a little bit less volatile.... and infuriates the pallys.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> How many of the 1948 Israelis had ancestors from the holy land?



It takes 600,000 Israelites to establish sovereignty.

Do the math for 1948.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> It takes 600,000 Israelites to establish sovereignty.
> 
> Do the math for 1948.


Is deflection all you got?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Is deflection all you got?


Oh, no !!!!   Tinmore did not like the answer, the true answer, again.

Oh well. 


Am Israel Chai !!

The People of Israel Live !!


----------



## Mindful

"I hate Jews and all I got was this lousy t-shirt!" 




Actually, more accurately Jew-hatred. Because despite all the countries in the world engaged in _actual_ human rights abuses, Israel has the distinction of being the only one Amnesty deems worthy of demonizing on a t-shirt or bumper sticker.

Besides the manifest Jew-hatred, what this reaffirms is just how Jew-hatred has become fashionable. They know plenty of people are going to purchase these t-shirts and other merch in order to virtue signal, knowing they will receive plenty of pats on the back – and more orders.









						Amnesty Merchandizes Their Jew Hatred
					

Kristyan Benedict, Amnesty International UK's Campaigns Manager, yesterday announced new "Amnesty UK T-shirts, briefings, and other merch




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> "I hate Jews and all I got was this lousy t-shirt!"
> 
> View attachment 669217
> 
> Actually, more accurately Jew-hatred. Because despite all the countries in the world engaged in _actual_ human rights abuses, Israel has the distinction of being the only one Amnesty deems worthy of demonizing on a t-shirt or bumper sticker.
> 
> Besides the manifest Jew-hatred, what this reaffirms is just how Jew-hatred has become fashionable. They know plenty of people are going to purchase these t-shirts and other merch in order to virtue signal, knowing they will receive plenty of pats on the back – and more orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty Merchandizes Their Jew Hatred
> 
> 
> Kristyan Benedict, Amnesty International UK's Campaigns Manager, yesterday announced new "Amnesty UK T-shirts, briefings, and other merch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com


What's with the Jew-hatred thing?

Have y'all run out of antisemite cards?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> What's with the Jew-hatred thing?
> 
> Have y'all run out of antisemite cards?



_You _should know.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Scorpions’ lead singer Klaus Meine leading the audience in singing “Winds of Change” in a show of solidarity with Ukraine while performing in Tel Aviv. Photo: Screenshot.

(full article online)









						German Rock Band Scorpions Show Solidarity With Ukraine at Tel Aviv Concert
					

The Scorpions’ lead singer Klaus Meine leading the audience in singing “Winds of Change” in a show of solidarity with …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Saudi Arabia to okay all overflights from Israel, and direct travel for hajj
					

Overflight approval would significantly shorten journeys to India, China and more; hajj okay would enable Israeli Muslim pilgrims to board direct flights from Tel Aviv to Mecca




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

It has been well over a month since the antisemitic Mapping Project was first publicized. And we still do not really know is truly behind it. True, many different groups, such as BDS Boston, have promoted it, but have claimed they did not create it. The question remains: who did?










						Iran is Likely Behind the Mapping Project
					

It has been well over a month since the antisemitic Mapping Project was first publicized. And we still do not really know is truly behind it.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> It has been well over a month since the antisemitic Mapping Project was first publicized. And we still do not really know is truly behind it. True, many different groups, such as BDS Boston, have promoted it, but have claimed they did not create it. The question remains: who did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is Likely Behind the Mapping Project
> 
> 
> It has been well over a month since the antisemitic Mapping Project was first publicized. And we still do not really know is truly behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com


And what difference does it make? What does it matter who made it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> And what difference does it make? What does it matter who made it?


Would you say the same if they were mapping Christians or Muslims? To incite against them, to harm them, to attack them?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> And what difference does it make? What does it matter who made it?



Why ask _me?_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Would you say the same if they were mapping Christians or Muslims? To incite against them, to harm them, to attack them?


Like Canary Mission?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Like Canary Mission?


Get serious !!!

Ooops, the impossible thing for you.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> And what difference does it make? What does it matter who made it?



Shows who's interests you serve.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Like Canary Mission?



When did the Canary Mission
map Police departments and Mosques
as targets calling for_ "any means necessary"_?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> When did the Canary Mission
> map Police departments and Mosques
> as targets calling for_ "any means necessary"_?


So they don't target "Jews" they target anyone who supports Israel.

That's good to know.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> So they don't target "Jews" they target anyone who supports Israel.
> 
> That's good to know.


They make no distinction as to who supports Israel and who does not.
Are they going to target Christians, Muslims, Hindu, Buddhists, etc who do support Israel?  They are not.

It is targeting Jews only.

You know nothing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> They make no distinction as to who supports Israel and who does not.
> Are they going to target Christians, Muslims, Hindu, Buddhists, etc who do support Israel?  They are not.
> 
> It is targeting Jews only.
> 
> You know nothing.


You need to read up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> You need to read up.


Well, give me a link and I will, oh wise one.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Well, give me a link and I will, oh wise one.







__





						The Mapping Project
					





					mapliberation.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mapping Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mapliberation.org


Is it going to show that Christian, Muslim, etc were also being mapped?  Or only Jewish places?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Is it going to show that Christian, Muslim, etc were also being mapped?  Or only Jewish places?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


You gave a totally different kind of mapping.

None of them target a group because of their religion, to let haters know where to find them and where they can go attack them.

Phew, indeed.

It is really hard being a Tinmore.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You gave a totally different kind of mapping.
> 
> None of them target a group because of their religion, to let haters know where to find them and where they can go attack them.
> 
> Phew, indeed.
> 
> It is really hard being a Tinmore.





Sixties Fan said:


> None of them target a group because of their religion,


Indeed, irrelevant.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, irrelevant.


Totally dishonest of you.  As always.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Illegitimate criticism of Israel​The declaration also touched on the intersection of antisemitism and anti-Zionism. The determinations of what is legitimate criticism of Israel and what is antisemitism has been at the forefront of debates about the competing definitions of antisemitism. The definition of the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA), which was adopted by the Knesset on June 22, contends that some criticisms of Israel cross into the realm of antisemitism, in line with the text of the US-Israel declaration. Some competing definitions of antisemitism do not see criticism of Israel as antisemitism. 


 "The two countries will use the tools at their disposal to fight every scourge and source of antisemitism and to respond whenever legitimate criticism crosses over into bigotry and hatred or attempts to undermine Israel’s rightful and legitimate place among the family of nations," read the declaration. "In this context, they express their deep concern over the global surge in antisemitism and reassert their commitment to counter this ancient hatred in all of its manifestations. "

(full article online)









						US will 'reject BDS,' fight unfair treatment of Israel
					

"The United States and Israel affirm that they will continue to work together to combat all efforts to boycott or delegitimize Israel," read the declaration signed Thursday.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

So, what are the lessons for everybody else?

First, be aware of what Goldberg calls “the hidden BDS campaign.” Much of BDS is open and explicit, but its influence in the ESG realm has not been.

Second, Marc Stern, chief legal officer at the American Jewish Committee, observes that sources matter: “Take slanted information and take it at face value, you’ll come out with slanted evaluations.” Investors should ask what sources an ESG rating provider is using. As is now clear, hidden assumptions built into corporate ratings may not be so neutral.

Third, Stern notes, “Social justice is not self-defining. If you ask people to have more social justice considerations in running companies, they should lay out clearly what that means and how they’ll deal with situations of conflicting views of social justice.” This particularly matters now, as “the SEC [U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission] has rules out to encourage more ESG disclosure.”

Fourth, Goldberg recommends that anyone concerned about these developments “ask your state treasurer and attorney general to raise these issues. Ask your member of Congress to raise the issue with the SEC, and make sure your state legislators and governors are enforcing the state’s anti-BDS laws where they exist.”

Fifth, with ESG’s rising popularity, Stern believes that when organizations like Human Rights Watch issue full-length reports on Israel, dissenters should “rebut them point by point; have something to go to pension funds with.” 

Finally, Goldberg advises states with relevant anti-BDS laws and pension funds beyond Illinois to investigate whether they have unwittingly divested from Israel. Relatedly, Goldberg suggests state treasurers “ask [firms] upfront, ask them who their sources are, because they’re asking for a lot of your money.”

ESG offers investors an opportunity to feel like they’re doing good in the world, but there can clearly be a gap between theory and practice. Let the investor beware.

(full article online )









						The Hidden Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions Campaign
					

What happens when the firms handling environmental, social, and governance ratings are themselves biased?




					thedispatch.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Illegitimate criticism of Israel​The declaration also touched on the intersection of antisemitism and anti-Zionism. The determinations of what is legitimate criticism of Israel and what is antisemitism has been at the forefront of debates about the competing definitions of antisemitism. The definition of the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA), which was adopted by the Knesset on June 22, contends that some criticisms of Israel cross into the realm of antisemitism, in line with the text of the US-Israel declaration. Some competing definitions of antisemitism do not see criticism of Israel as antisemitism.
> 
> 
> "The two countries will use the tools at their disposal to fight every scourge and source of antisemitism and to respond whenever legitimate criticism crosses over into bigotry and hatred or attempts to undermine Israel’s rightful and legitimate place among the family of nations," read the declaration. "In this context, they express their deep concern over the global surge in antisemitism and reassert their commitment to counter this ancient hatred in all of its manifestations. "
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US will 'reject BDS,' fight unfair treatment of Israel
> 
> 
> "The United States and Israel affirm that they will continue to work together to combat all efforts to boycott or delegitimize Israel," read the declaration signed Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com





Sixties Fan said:


> Some competing definitions of antisemitism do not see criticism of Israel as antisemitism.


    

The antisemite card is no linger the ace of trump.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The antisemite card is no linger the ace of trump.


English, please.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> English, please.


Your question?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Your question?


Your sentence did not make sense in English.  Try again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Your sentence did not make sense in English.  Try again.


The ace of trump is the winning card. It is above all other cards including other aces.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The ace of trump is the winning card. It is above all other cards including other aces.


So, you are denying that there is antisemitism against Jews.  Against Israel.
With no proof at all.

Your House of "Cards" has tumbled, again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> So, you are denying that there is antisemitism against Jews.  Against Israel.
> With no proof at all.
> 
> Your House of "Cards" has tumbled, again.





Sixties Fan said:


> So, you are denying that there is antisemitism against Jews.


Not so, but with antisemite cards thrown out like candy at a blosom time parade, they lose their meaning.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Not so, but with antisemite cards thrown out like candy at a blosom time parade, they lose their meaning.


You wish.  You just don't like that those who are antisemites are being uncovered as being antisemites.

Like yourself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You wish.  You just don't like that those who are antisemites are being uncovered as being antisemites.
> 
> Like yourself.


Pfffffft! More juvenile name calling.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Pfffffft! More juvenile name calling.


The only one with a juvenile, or rather infantile, mind is you.

You cannot ever deal with facts.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The only one with a juvenile, or rather infantile, mind is you.
> 
> You cannot ever deal with facts.


Facts are antisemitic.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

🤣
BDS'ers buy Legos, too.


----------



## Sixties Fan

European foreign ministers on Monday voted in favor of reconvening a high-level dialogue between the European Union and Israel, after a hiatus of nearly ten years.

EU High Commissioner for Foreign Affairs Josep Borrell announced the resumption of the EU-Israel Association Council, which has not held formal meetings since 2012. Formed in a 1995 agreement signed in Brussels to define EU-Israel relations, Israel ditched the Council after a 2013 EU decision distinguishing settlements from the rest of Israel for the purposes of agreements.

The decision follows a letter signed by 158 members of the European Parliament urging Borrell, European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen, and EU Commissioner Olivér Várhelyi to reconvene the work of the EU-Israel body. Israeli government efforts led by then Foreign Minister Lapid to re-establish the Council have also been ongoing in recent months.

“This would allow us to jointly address common challenges such as the energy crisis, looming food insecurity, and the continuous dangerous tensions in the Middle East, while at the same time to applaud and encourage the recent groundbreaking developments following the Abraham Accords, which enhance peace and stability in the region,” the July 11 letter by the European legislators read.

The Brussels-based AJC Transatlantic Institute welcomed the EU’s decision to relaunch the “long-overdue” forum.

(full article online)









						European Foreign Ministers to Renew High-Level Council With Israel After 10-Year Pause
					

The High Representative of the European Union for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy Josep Borrell at a Foreign Affairs Council …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The successive scandals over antisemitism plaguing one of the world’s leading showcases for contemporary art demonstrate a fundamental misunderstanding of the nature of the BDS campaign targeting the State of Israel for economic and cultural isolation, the head of Germany’s Jewish community has said.

“Unfortunately, the Stürmer [Nazi newspaper] caricatures at the Documenta [art festival] and the associated antisemitism scandal  is only the tip of the iceberg,” Josef Schuster — president of the Central Council of German Jews — told the Bild news outlet on Sunday. “BDS is deliberately played down and presented as a legitimate protest movement.”

Added Schuster: “BDS is clearly an antisemitic ideology.”

Mounted in the city of Kassel every five years since 1955, the Documenta festival is held in high regard across the art world for its cutting edge displays of painting, sculpture and audio-visual works. However, this year’s edition, curated by an Indonesian artists’ collective, was completely overshadowed by sustained accusations of antisemitism, culminating in the removal of the “caricatures” mural referred to by Schuster — which included depictions of an Israeli soldier as a pig  and and an Orthodox Jew with a hooked nose and a fedora hat emblazoned with the letters “SS,” for the Nazi paramilitary organization. The widespread shock with which the mural was received led to Germany’s Chancellor, Olaf Scholz, canceling an official visit to the festival.

(full article online)









						Antisemitism Scandals at Major Art Festival Demonstrate Danger Posed by BDS Campaign, Says Head of German Jewish Community
					

A protestor outside the Documenta art festival in Germany holds a sign reading “Where Israel is boycotted, Jews are boycotted.” …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ever notice how antisemitic boycotts are meant to make other people sacrifice things, but the organizers never have to do without anything important?

Now, Jordanian antisemites are telling thousands of other Jordanians not to work in Israel, with good salaries and working conditions!

The group "I Move to Support the Resistance and Counter Normalization" (these groups always have really long names)  warned Jordanian workers who had commuted to jobs in Eilat not to return as the jobs return, post-COVID. 

Some 2000 hotel workers and 300 other workers from Jordan are slated to return to working in ISrael on August 1.

In a statement issued by the group, thet called not to go to work in Israel, as well as to boycott the recruitment companies in Jordan that act as go-betweens. 

Ludicrously, the group is claiming that working in Israel with good salaries and decent working conditions "constitutes an exploitation of their conditions and their need to work, and includes labor violations that amount to human trafficking."

Hence, the logo above.

If the jobs are so exploitative, then no one has to accept them, do they?











						Jordanian groups now try to get others to boycott jobs in Eilat
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Britain on Wednesday launched free trade talks with Israel, aimed at boosting service and tech sector ties as it seeks new trade deals after leaving the European Union.

The current trade deal between the two countries is based on an old EU deal that has no specific provisions on services, Britain said, adding that the trading relationship is currently worth $6 billion a year.

“The UK and Israel are both modern, hi-tech services superpowers, but our current trading relationship is based on an agreement from 1995, before smartphones, the internet, and digitally delivered services transformed the global economy,” trade minister Anne-Marie Trevelyan said.

“Combining the power of our economies in a revamped trade deal will boost trade, support jobs and help take our economic relationship to the next level.”

Britain said a deal could boost UK service exports by up to $93 million and benefit over 6,000 businesses.

(full article online)









						Britain Launches Free Trade Talks With Israel
					

British International Trade Secretary Anne-Marie Trevelyan leaves after a weekly cabinet meeting at 10 Downing Street, in London, Britain July …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Boston Mapping Project, an initiative by anti-Israel BDS (Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions) activists in Massachusetts, targets Jewish organizations in the area and others who accept or uphold the Jewish state. The targeted organizations are falsely accused of being complicit in “the colonization of Palestine and harms that we [the BDS activists] see as linked.” The mapping website alleges malevolent connections to policing, universities and industry and publishes many organizations’ street addresses, explaining its mission as follows:



> “Our goal in pursuing this collective mapping was to reveal the local entities and networks that enact devastation, so we can dismantle them.  Every entity has an address’ every network can be disrupted.”


The mapping project appears to be an expansion of an earlier BDS campaign that ties allegations of racist policing in the US with Israeli training and with Jewish American organizations. 

That original campaign, called “Deadly Exchange” was launched in 2017 by Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP) to target both Israelis in Israel and Jews living outside Israel who support the Jewish state.  In this way, it seeks to deny Jews and Jewish organizations their freedom of speech and freedom of association – and is typical of BDS campaigning in general.  Singling out exchange programs between American police, the FBI, ICE, and Israeli law enforcement agencies, among all other police exchange programs – for example, those with Mexico and European countries – “Deadly Exchange” attacks Israel alone for allegedly advancing racist policies in the US. According to the campaign, the Jewish state serves as the evil role model for Americans.  It demands exchange programs with Israel be cancelled and calls on people to “hold accountable the Jewish institutions that run and fund the deadly exchange.”  A visual graph that accompanies the campaign shows the mainstream Jewish organizations that are allegedly “complicit” in promoting racism in America — AIPAC, Taglit Birthright, JINSA, the ADL and the AJC. 
------------
The BNC Arabic website did not include the disclaimer that was posted on the English-language website.  Nor did many of the BNC constituents in the Middle East weigh in on the matter one way or the other, likely seeing the mapping project as a local diaspora issue. So it is noteworthy that the PFLP (whom JISR ideologically aligns with) put out a statement in Arabic, as well as in English, expressing appreciation and support for the project.  

Among the BDS groups that publicly oppose the BNC statement and have re-endorsed the Mapping project are: Al-Awda, the Palestine Right to Return Coalition; Africa for Palestine Boycott and Anti-Normalization Campaign; the Campaign to Boycott Supporters of “Israel” in Lebanon; Canada Palestine Association; the Canadian BDS Coalition; the Center for the Study and Preservation of Palestine; Collectif Palestine Vaincra; DecolonizePalestine; the Democratic Socialists of America’s  BDS and Palestine Solidarity Working Group; Falastiniyat; Just Peace Advocates/Mouvement Pour Une Paix Juste; Masar Badil – Palestinian Alternative Revolutionary Path Movement; National Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP);  Normalization Resistance Movement; Palestine Action; Palestine House – Palestinian Canadian Community Centre; Palestinian American Women’s Association; Palestinian and Jewish Unity; the Palestinian Youth Movement; Samidoun Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network; the U.S. Palestinian Community Network; and Within Our Lifetime – United for Palestine.

Iran’s Press TV also joined the chorus of mapping project supporters.  It urged the Boston BDS group to intensify the targeting of pro-Israel groups. “It is perfectly legitimate to target Jewish groups that support Zionist crimes” a reporter declared and called for the Mapping Project to be “rolled out in all 50 states and internationally.”

The mapping project is thus proving to be a liability for those in the BDS movement who prefer to present themselves to a diaspora audience as anti-racist and non-violent. Not only have progressive politicians recognized the antisemitic nature of the project, but it is shining a light on the antisemitic nature of the movement itself – and the danger it presents to Jews all over the world.


(full article online)









						Boston Mapping Project: An Anti-Semitic Campaign Goes Awry
					

The Boston Mapping Project, launched on June 3, 2022, is the latest variant of BDS poison and reflects the movement's anti-Jewish bigotry. The sinister




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

> *“It’s always fun coming back to Tel Aviv, I love it. And because we’re always playing different venues, I have no expectations and it’s always a different experience.”*
> Joey Burns


Four trips to Israel​ Along the way, thanks to steady touring featuring rousing live performances, they’ve developed a loyal following. That includes in Israel, where Calexico began performing in 2009 at the Barby Club in Tel Aviv, returning there in 2013 and appearing at the larger Gesher Theater in 2015.

That trend continues next week on July 30, when Calexico performs at the new Kav Rakia outdoor venue at Park Ariel Sharon, near Ben-Gurion Airport.

According to the _Post_’s review of the band’s 2009 show, Calexico managed to transport a packed bar, full of Israelis, into a world right out of a Cormac McCarthy novel that combined jazz, Mexican folk, old country, Americana, southern rock and psychedelic rock, relying mainly on a trumpet duo, traditional Mexican folk influences and a twangy steel guitar.

“It’s always fun coming back to Tel Aviv, I love it. And because we’re always playing different venues, I have no expectations and it’s always a different experience,” said Burns, explaining how he’s able to conjure up the mood to be on show after show.

“For sure, our concerts can be very energetic, more so than our records. Especially when people are standing, we feed off the energy of the crowd and we play off of each other. I get nervous before every show, so I’m able to transfer that nervous energy and immerse myself in the music,” he said.

Like the band’s previous visits to Israel, next week’s has been accompanied by calls from a certain segment of their following to stay away to protest what they see as the government’s discriminatory policy toward the Palestinians. And like their previous visits, Burns rejected the calls out of hand.

“It reminds of artists who were boycotting Arizona back in 2010,” he said, referring to a state bill that compelled police officers to challenge anyone they suspected of being an illegal immigrant to prove their immigration status.

“We lived in Arizona then, and what we were trying to do was work from within to encourage audiences to get out and vote against the bill,” he said.

 “In general, artists shouldn’t be told when or where or whether to perform or not. Art shouldn’t be eliminated, we need inspiration and openness, and artists can help be a positive element for change.”

Anyone who’s experienced the transformative qualities of a Calexico performance can attest to that.

(full article online)









						Fourth time's the charm as Calexico returns to Israel
					

The American rustic rockers celebrate the post-pandemic life.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie

Oh, dear. Were any BDS'ers harmed in the making of this contract?











						IAI Signs $200M+ Contract to Provide Special Mission Aircraft to NATO Country
					

The Special Mission Aircraft developed by IAI, to be supplied to the European NATO nation, are used to detect, alert, and collect strategic intelligence information.




					www.jewishpress.com
				




Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) has signed a contract valued at more than $200 million to provide Special Mission Aircraft to a NATO country in Europe, the defense contractor announced this weekend


----------



## Sixties Fan

In welcome news for Israel’s sports and tennis fans, the Association of Tennis Professionals (ATP) announced its new tournament in the ATP 250 category: The Tel Aviv Watergen Open 2022 will take place in Israel this fall, more than 26 years after the country last hosted a major tennis competition.

The top-tier tour for men is organized by ATP; its 250 tournaments consist of 28 or 32 players, with 20 (or 24) spots accepting ranked player

(full article online)









						World-class ATP 250 tennis tournament returns to Israel after 26 years
					

The top-20 ranked players internationally will compete in the daily tournament at the Expo Tel Aviv Complex starting on Sept. 25.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to host French Super Cup soccer match with Messi, Neymar
					

And Tottenham Hotspur will face Roma at the Sammy Ofer Stadium in Haifa, part of the I-Tech Cup.




					www.jns.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

What is the BDS Movement & What Does It Mean that the U.S Legislating Against It?​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Judge tosses bogus anti-Semitism claims against Pittsburgh university
					

Lawsuit against Point Park University was backed by Lawfare Project.




					electronicintifada.net
				



A professor in Pennsylvania who personally identifies with Israel's colonial violence sued her university claiming that her colleagues' support for Palestinian liberation created a hostile work environment.
Recognizing the right of professors to stand with Palestine, a judge has thrown out the Zionist professor's claims, explaining that accepting the claims would invalidate “an entire academic and public debate” and give her “a veto over others engaging in that same debate.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli fans will be able to catch a rare glimpse of a plethora of global soccer stars this weekend, with the Jewish state hosting two high-profile games.

On Saturday, the English Premier League side Tottenham Hotspurs take on AS Roma of Italy in a pre-season friendly at the Sammy Offer Stadium in Haifa.

The game kicks off at 9:30 p.m. and is expected to be sold out with both teams traditionally associated with their Jewish fan base.


(full article online)









						Top international soccer stars descend on Israel for weekend of matches
					

England's Tottenham play Italy's AS Roma in pre-season friendly in Haifa on Saturday, before PSG, with superstars Messi and Neymar, take on Nantes in French Super Cup in Tel Aviv




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Judge tosses bogus anti-Semitism claims against Pittsburgh university
> 
> 
> Lawsuit against Point Park University was backed by Lawfare Project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A professor in Pennsylvania who personally identifies with Israel's colonial violence sued her university claiming that her colleagues' support for Palestinian liberation created a hostile work environment.
> Recognizing the right of professors to stand with Palestine, a judge has thrown out the Zionist professor's claims, explaining that accepting the claims would invalidate “an entire academic and public debate” and give her “a veto over others engaging in that same debate.”



Except that court found that Newman sufficiently pled a claim for employment discrimination based on her age, sex, religion and national origin, as well as sufficient facts to proceed on her unlawful retaliation claim - which are going through to trial.

That Abunilie still spreads sex charges against a woman in her 90's, a Holocaust survivor,
merely proves what she is saying about the nature of anti-Israel bigotry.

Really, your victory is to try silence an elderly woman with sex charges?









						Point Park prof says she’s still ‘shunned’ on campus as litigation proceeds
					

A federal judge has ruled that Channa Newman can proceed with her claims of employment discrimination and retaliation against the university.




					jewishchronicle.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From KUNA, the Kuwait News Agency, July 31:




> The Arab League called on the Arab States on Sunday to reactivate the boycott of Israel, describing it as a peaceful resistance to press Israel to abide by international resolutions.
> The League Assistant Secretary-General for Palestine and the Occupied Arab Territories Affairs Saed Abu Ali made the remarks at the 95th meeting of the Arab boycott offices in Cairo.
> He said Israel's international boycott had achieved success at both popular and official levels.



Compare with an Arab League press release from October 24, 2017:




> The Arab League (AL) called on Arab States on Monday to reactivate boycott of Israel, describing it as a peaceful resistance to press Israel to abide by international resolutions.
> AL Assistant Secretary General for Palestine and the Occupied Arab Territories Affairs Saed Abu Ali made the remarks at the 91st meeting of the Arab boycott offices in Cairo.
> He said that the international boycott of Israel had achieved success at both popular and official levels.


Yes, they are practically word for word the same.
And the idea of an Arab League boycott is now a joke with direct trade relations between Israel and Egypt, Jordan, Morocco, Bahrain and the UAE, and indirect relations with who knows how many others.
But the Arab League Boycott Office continues with its annual or semi-annual meetings, and they have to justify their existence, so they call the reactivate the boycott. Again and again. 











						The Arab League calls to restart the Israel boycott. (They do this every year.)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/08/03/air-seychelles-becomes-first-airline-to-fly-from-israel-over-saudi-arabia/


----------



## Billo_Really

Boycotting Israel, has nothing to do with Judaism!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Boycotting Israel, has nothing to do with Judaism!



It's all about crybaby Arabs.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's all about crybaby Arabs.


Nice try.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Nice try.



How many times has Israel kicked Arab ass?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How many times has Israel kicked Arab ass?


Many times! Israel is the big dog on campus in that part of the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Many times! Israel is the big dog on campus in that part of the world.



Maybe the Arabs should stop poking the big dog and try building an economy?
Can't let your entire output be terror tunnels, war crime rockets and whining the Jews are yucky.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Maybe the Arabs should stop poking the big dog and try building an economy?
> Can't let your entire output be terror tunnels, war crime rockets and whining the Jews are yucky.


They can't do anything without Israeli permission. Even the tunnels.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> They can't do anything without Israeli permission. Even the tunnels.


What are the tunnels for?  Where do they go?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> What are the tunnels for?  Where do they go?


That part was a joke.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> That part was a joke.


Ahhhh, your LOL was missing.  What else is a joke to you?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Ahhhh, your LOL was missing.  What else is a joke to you?


Your arguments on the Palestinian's.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Your arguments on the Palestinian's.


Factual History is funny to you. Ok.

I find the BDS movement funnily sad, as it only harms the poor Palestinians themselves, be it in Gaza or in the PA territories.

May they some day get rid of their awful leaders.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ At last.  Waiting for it since 2014 !!!!!    ]

In huge news for Israel’s sports and tennis fans, the Association of Tennis Professionals (ATP) announced its new tournament in the ATP 250 category: The Tel Aviv Watergen Open 2022, featuring the world’s top-20 ranked male pro players.

More than 26 years after Israel last hosted a major tennis competition, the tourney will begin at Expo Tel Aviv on September 25. Singles and doubles finals are scheduled for October 2, with players such as Rafael Nadal and Joe Salisbury vying for nearly $1,200,000 in prize money.

The top-tier ATP 250 tournament is coming to Israel thanks to a joint effort by the Israel Tennis Association and water-from-air technology company Watergen, the competition’s official sponsor.


(full article online)










						World-Class Tennis ‘Loves’ Israel Again After 26 Years | United with Israel
					

The ATP Tour is returning to Israel with the Tel Aviv Watergen Open 2022, featuring the world’s top-20 ranked male pro players.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Factual History is funny to you. Ok.
> 
> I find the BDS movement funnily sad, as it only harms the poor Palestinians themselves, be it in Gaza or in the PA territories.
> 
> May they some day get rid of their awful leaders.


Who they choose as their leaders, is none of Israel's business.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Who they choose as their leaders, is none of Israel's business.



They make it Israel's business with gee-had attacks.











						IDF: ‘These places show up as sensitive sites’—that’s where Hamas places its infrastructure
					

Rocket-launchers are installed next to a mosque; upon being activated, a multi-barrel launcher will rise from the ground, fire its projectiles at Israeli civilian areas and flip back down underground.The




					www.clevelandjewishnews.com
				




Hamas’s battle doctrine calls for installing terrorist-military capabilities underneath and close to sensitive civilian locations, said Israel Defense Forces officials on Wednesday while exposing the locations of new combat tunnels dug underneath civilian neighborhoods in the Gaza Strip.

Operatives from Hamas’s military wing, the Al-Qassam Brigades, have been digging tunnels near medical clinics, schools and mosques, stated officials.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> They make it Israel's business with gee-had attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF: ‘These places show up as sensitive sites’—that’s where Hamas places its infrastructure
> 
> 
> Rocket-launchers are installed next to a mosque; upon being activated, a multi-barrel launcher will rise from the ground, fire its projectiles at Israeli civilian areas and flip back down underground.The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.clevelandjewishnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas’s battle doctrine calls for installing terrorist-military capabilities underneath and close to sensitive civilian locations, said Israel Defense Forces officials on Wednesday while exposing the locations of new combat tunnels dug underneath civilian neighborhoods in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Operatives from Hamas’s military wing, the Al-Qassam Brigades, have been digging tunnels near medical clinics, schools and mosques, stated officials.


Nope. They have the inalienable right of self determination.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Nope. They have the inalienable right of self determination.


You understand NOTHING of what is going on.

They do not want Self determination, they want Israel gone.

BDS was started by Arab Palestinians who want to destroy Israel economically.  They have failed miserably.

These same Palestinians use and buy everything they can out of Israel.

So much for a Boycott organization.

Egypt and Jordan signed a peace treaty with Israel. The Palestinian leaders, they want I referred to before, are the ones keeping all the Palestinians from having self determination.


First Al Husseini in 1937, then in 1947.  And on and on with Arafat and now Abbas and Hamas.

Peaceful Palestinian Arabs Always wanted peace with Israel.


Their leaders are too busy making money out of the business of saying they want to destroy Israel, when they know that they never will.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> You understand NOTHING of what is going on.
> 
> They do not want Self determination, they want Israel gone.
> 
> BDS was started by Arab Palestinians who want to destroy Israel economically.  They have failed miserably.
> 
> These same Palestinians use and buy everything they can out of Israel.
> 
> So much for a Boycott organization.
> 
> Egypt and Jordan signed a peace treaty with Israel. The Palestinian leaders, they want I referred to before, are the ones keeping all the Palestinians from having self determination.
> 
> 
> First Al Husseini in 1937, then in 1947.  And on and on with Arafat and now Abbas and Hamas.
> 
> Peaceful Palestinian Arabs Always wanted peace with Israel.
> 
> 
> Their leaders are too busy making money out of the business of saying they want to destroy Israel, when they know that they never will.


If Israel wanted peace, they'd end the occupation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> If Israel wanted peace, they'd end the occupation.


Israel occupies no one's land.  Jordan did from 1948 to 1967.  Egypt did from 1948 to 1967.
Turkey occupies Northern Cyprus.
China occupies Tibet.

What land do you believe is being occupied by Israel?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel occupies no one's land.  Jordan did from 1948 to 1967.  Egypt did from 1948 to 1967.
> Turkey occupies Northern Cyprus.
> China occupies Tibet.
> 
> What land do you believe is being occupied by Israel?


The land they seized in the '67 war.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> The land they seized in the '67 war.


Who owned/occupied those lands until 1967?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Who owned/occupied those lands until 1967?


Not Israel!


----------



## BackAgain

Why would any sensible person wish to “boycott” the only cool nation in that whole area of the world?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Not Israel!


Not an answer.  You do not know what was happening in that area of the world, you should really not be posting about it.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Who owned/occupied those lands until 1967?


I like you, sixties fan. You got the balls to answer direct questions, which is more than I can say about a lot of posters around here.

Even though we don't agree, it's a joy debating you!


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Not an answer.  You do not know what was happening in that area of the world, you should really not be posting about it.


I know enough to know you're trying to re-write history.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> I like you, sixties fan. You got the balls to answer direct questions, which is more than I can say about a lot of posters around here.
> 
> Even though we don't agree, it's a joy debating you!


Debating or not, when are you going to bother to learn anything about what happened in 1948 and 1967, and what is going on between Israel and the Palestinians?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Debating or not, when are you going to bother to learn anything about what happened in 1948 and 1967, and what is going on between Israel and the Palestinians?


I know it's convenient for you to think that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> I know it's convenient for you to think that.


I do not think it.  You show it every time you post anything about it.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> I do not think it.  You show it every time you post anything about it.


Do you have any Palestinian friends?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Do you have any Palestinian friends?


Is that the issue?  No.

Israel has 2 Million Arabs, Muslims or Christians. Some converted to Judaism.  Many prefer to be Israelis.
And many Arab Palestinians say that they would prefer being Israeli citizens than living in a Palestinian state.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Is that the issue?  No.
> 
> Israel has 2 Million Arabs, Muslims or Christians. Some converted to Judaism.  Many prefer to be Israelis.
> And many Arab Palestinians say that they would prefer being Israeli citizens than living in a Palestinian state.


So you have no Palestinian friends?


----------



## surada

Phoenall said:


> I see you have a complete disregard for the truth, the death was an accident and if the stupid girl had not been in the drivers blind spot she would still be alive.
> 
> But the links posted this last week show that the arab muslims had to pay the ottoman owners, the tax collectors, the warlords and anything left was to provide for their families.



Remember Kurdy Bear and his bulldozer?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties fan, every one of your posts shows one thing, you consider the Palestinians sub-human.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> So you have no Palestinian friends?


Do you have any Palestinian friends?  You do not.

You are assuming that I live in Israel.

You do assume a lot of things.

You post short sentences pretending to know things.

In reality you do not want to know what any facts on the ground, or in history, are.

Is it ok for you if Palestinians join the Israeli military and fight other Palestinians?  Because they are.

Currently there are ten times as many Israeli Arabs - Muslims and Christians - joining the IDF compared to three years ago. The director of the documentary, Oren Rosenfeld, says he thinks that the Arab world will be surprised to see Arabs, both Muslim and Christian soldiers, fighting for Israel against other Arabs.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel's_Arab_Warriors
Israel's Arab Warriors - Wikipedia​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel's_Arab_Warriors
-----------

*An estimated 5,000* Palestinian citizens of Israel currently volunteer to serve in the Israeli military.






__





						Loading…
					





					www.jstor.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Remember Kurdy Bear and his bulldozer?


What about that?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Do you have any Palestinian friends?  You do not.
> 
> You are assuming that I live in Israel.
> 
> You do assume a lot of things.
> 
> You post short sentences pretending to know things.
> 
> In reality you do not want to know what any facts on the ground, or in history, are.
> 
> Is it ok for you if Palestinians join the Israeli military and fight other Palestinians?  Because they are.
> 
> Currently there are ten times as many Israeli Arabs - Muslims and Christians - joining the IDF compared to three years ago. The director of the documentary, Oren Rosenfeld, says he thinks that the Arab world will be surprised to see Arabs, both Muslim and Christian soldiers, fighting for Israel against other Arabs.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel's_Arab_Warriors
> Israel's Arab Warriors - Wikipedia​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel's_Arab_Warriors
> -----------
> 
> *An estimated 5,000* Palestinian citizens of Israel currently volunteer to serve in the Israeli military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jstor.org


I have Jewish friends and they say Israeli foreign policy does not represent their views.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties fan, every one of your posts shows one thing, you consider the Palestinians sub-human.


It shows no such thing.  You do not know the issues, or the Palestinians, and post one nonsense phrase after another and pass it for discussion.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> I have Jewish friends and they say Israeli foreign policy does not represent their views.


Nothing new about it.  Never in Jewish history have all Jews thought alike.

The number of present day Jews who think like your friends is about 4 to 5% of all Jews.  A minority.


----------



## surada

Billo_Really said:


> I have Jewish friends and they say Israeli foreign policy does not represent their views.



Me too.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Earth to Billo and Surada, Israel is not going to commit suicide based of the opinions, ignorant ones, of what is going on in Israel between that country and the Palestinians.

5% of Jews will not tell the other 95% how best to protect their country and their lives.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Remember Kurdy Bear and his bulldozer?



The Battle of Jenin took place in the Jenin refugee camp in the West Bank on April 1–11, ... use of armored bulldozers to clear out booby traps laid inside the camp.

Stories of hundreds of civilians being killed in their homes as they were demolished spread throughout international media.[8] Subsequent investigations found no evidence to substantiate claims of a massacre, and official totals from Palestinian and Israeli sources confirmed between 52 and 54 Palestinians, mostly gunmen, and 23 IDF soldiers as having been killed in the fighting.[9][10][11][12]









						Battle of Jenin (2002) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Nope. They have the inalienable right of self determination.


When is self determination defined by grooming children to be mass murderers / suicide bombers?


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> If Israel wanted peace, they'd end the occupation.


What occupation?

What sovereign pally lands were / are occupied?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> If Israel wanted peace, they'd end the occupation.



Occupation?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Not Israel!



Not Palestine!


----------



## surada

Hollie said:


> When is self determination defined by grooming children to be mass murderers / suicide bombers?



You can't be honest.





__





						Asma Rashid, How they bulldozed Jenin
					





					www.hartford-hwp.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You can't be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asma Rashid, How they bulldozed Jenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hartford-hwp.com


Which Moshe Nissim is Asma Rashid talking about?

Not this one for sure?  









						Moshe Nissim - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Is there another one?

Which article on Yediot Aharonot is being mentioned in Rashid's article?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You can't be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asma Rashid, How they bulldozed Jenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hartford-hwp.com


Who is Asthma Rashid?  A Journalist?  A Historian?
How did Rashid, from Dawn News, Pakistan, get this not news, and ended up passing it on via email only, from what I can see?

From owner-imap@chumbly.math.missouri.edu Tue Jul 23 13:30:15 2002
Date: Mon, 22 Jul 2002 22:59:58 -0500 (CDT)
From: axeoxala@aol.com
Subject: [toeslist] How they bulldozed Jenin
Article: 142595
To: undisclosed-recipients:;
--------------------------
How is this article, which was not printed on any valid newspaper, or online, supposed to be the ultimate word on what happened in Jenin?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You can't be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asma Rashid, How they bulldozed Jenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hartford-hwp.com


There is an Ammar Rashid from Dawn News.   No Asma.

It does get more and more curious.


----------



## Hollie

surada said:


> You can't be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asma Rashid, How they bulldozed Jenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hartford-hwp.com


I can be brutally honest when it comes to the fact of Hamas exploiting children at gee-had summer camps or the PA extolling the virtues of children sacrificing themselves for the glory of their man-god.


----------



## surada

Hollie said:


> I can be brutally honest when it comes to the fact of Hamas exploiting children at gee-had summer camps or the PA extolling the virtues of children sacrificing themselves for the glory of their man-god.











						How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas
					

Andrew Higgins on how Israel's decades-long dealings with Palestinian Islamists reveal a catalog of unintended and often perilous consequences.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## surada

Blowback: How Israel Went From Helping Create Hamas to Bombing It
					

Hamas wants to destroy Israel, right? But as Mehdi Hasan shows in a new video on blowback, Israeli officials admit they helped start the group.




					theintercept.com


----------



## Hollie

surada said:


> Blowback: How Israel Went From Helping Create Hamas to Bombing It
> 
> 
> Hamas wants to destroy Israel, right? But as Mehdi Hasan shows in a new video on blowback, Israeli officials admit they helped start the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com


This is one of those conspiracy throries that circulates mostly on the far left media. It goes along the lines that because Israel didn't whack Yassin much earlier, that is an admission that Israel helped Hamas.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> It shows no such thing.  You do not know the issues, or the Palestinians, and post one nonsense phrase after another and pass it for discussion.


Every one of your posts demonstrate a total hatred of Palestinian's.  You can't even bring yourself to say if you have any Palestinian friends. So why should anyone listen to you?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> When is self determination defined by grooming children to be mass murderers / suicide bombers?


Did you hear that new Led Zeppelin album, "House's of the Hollie!"


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> What occupation?
> 
> What sovereign pally lands were / are occupied?


Your schtik is old.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Your schtik is old.


But you can't answer.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> But you can't answer.


I've answered that question many times.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> I've answered that question many times.


What part of Palestine belongs to the Palestinian Jews, considering their long history in the region?


----------



## rylah

*Half a billion exit: Kibbutz Shamir sold the rest of his holdings in the optics company he founded*










The value of Shamir Optica has quadrupled in a period of 11 years: in 2011, the kibbutz sold 37% of the shares to the French-Italian Essilor at a value of 260 million dollars, and has now sold the rest of its holdings to it; According to estimates, 50 million dollars will be distributed among the 450 members of the kibbutz

On Monday, Kibbutz Shamir signed a huge deal to sell the rest of his shares in the optics company he founded, Shamir Optica, at a whopping value of one billion dollars. The shares were sold to the French-Italian giant corporation Essilor-Loacoustica which already owned 50% of the shares.

In other words: the kibbutz will receive $500 million for its holdings in the company. In 2011, the kibbutz sold 37% of the shares to the French Essilor at a value of 260 million dollars, so the value jumped 4 times over 11 years.

The kibbutz has 450 members so the calculation is more than a million dollars per member. However, this is a privatized kibbutz so that only a relatively small part of the amount, 50 million dollars according to estimates, will be distributed among the members and the remainder will be used to build a model that will ensure the financial future of the kibbutz.






Among the founders of the factory were Giora Ben Ze'ev and Uzi Tzur, and they led it until the beginning of the previous decade. The agreement stipulates that the company's development center will continue to be in the kibbutz.

Shamir Optics manufactures high-quality optical lenses and employs 2,500 people in 23 countries through 18 optics laboratories and subsidiaries.









						אקזיט של חצי מיליארד דולר: קיבוץ שמיר מכר את יתרת אחזקותיו בחברת האופטיקה שהקים | כלכליסט
					

שווייה של שמיר אופטיקה קפץ פי ארבעה בתקופה של 11 שנים: ב-2011 מכר הקיבוץ 37% מהמניות לאסילור הצרפתית-איטלקית לפי שווי של 260 מיליון דולר, ועתה מכר לה את יתרת אחזקותיו; על פי ההערכות, 50 מיליון דולר יחולקו בין 450 חברי הקיבוץ



					www.calcalist.co.il
				





			https://en.globes.co.il/en/article-essilorluxottica-buys-remaining-50-stake-in-shamir-optics-1001420308


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> What part of Palestine belongs to the Palestinian Jews, considering their long history in





Sixties Fan said:


> What part of Palestine belongs to the Palestinian Jews, considering their long history in the region?


30% in 1929.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> 30% in 1929.



And the Arabs owned about 2%.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And the Arabs owned about 2%.


No, they owned the other 70%.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> No, they owned the other 70%.


Arabs were poor people, mostly, who worked the land under the Ottoman Empire.  Very few owned any land.
The Ottoman Empire only started selling land, for financial reasons, after the 1850s.  They sold to Arabs, they sold to Jews.

It is all recorded by the Ottomans and the British.

Jews bought swamp, as in where Tel Aviv now sits.  And also land which was desert.  No one lived in those lands, so the Jews bought them and turned them into cities and Kibbutzim.

Many Muslims migrated into the area after 1897 when Jews started creating infrastructure and jobs and those Muslims worked for the Jews then, as many Arabs work for Jews in Judea and Samaria and in Israel, now.

The majority of Arabs who now live in the area, in Gaza, Israel, Judea and Samaria, are migrants from the 1890s until 1948.   

Most Arabs in Gaza do not own land.   Hamas does.

Most Arabs in Areas A and B in Judea and Samaria, do not own land either.

Most Christian Arabs have been expelled by the Muslims from Bethlehem after the PA took over.   They used to be the majority there.  Many have moved to Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> No, they owned the other 70%.



How did a bunch of poor squatters who barely paid rent to their Turkish landlords suddenly own 70%?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How did a bunch of poor squatters who barely paid rent to their Turkish landlords suddenly own 70%?


All Turkish land was ceded to Palestine in the treaty of Lausanne.

Virtually all of the cities, towns, and villages in Palestine predate the Ottoman Empire. Who owned the land then?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> All Turkish land was ceded to Palestine in the treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Virtually all of the cities, towns, and villages in Palestine predate the Ottoman Empire. Who owned the land then?


All Turkish land was not ceded to pal'istan in the Treaty of Lausanne. That is just laughable nonsense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> All Turkish land was not ceded to pal'istan in the Treaty of Lausanne. That is just laughable nonsense.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Yes. Linky.

Support you nonsense claim that all Turkish lands were ceded to Pal'istan in the Treaty of Lausanne. 


While you're busy with that, support your nonsense claim that the Treaty of Lausanne invented the Magjcal Kingdom of Pal'istan.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Arabs were poor people, mostly, who worked the land under the Ottoman Empire.  Very few owned any land.
> The Ottoman Empire only started selling land, for financial reasons, after the 1850s.  They sold to Arabs, they sold to Jews.
> 
> It is all recorded by the Ottomans and the British.
> 
> Jews bought swamp, as in where Tel Aviv now sits.  And also land which was desert.  No one lived in those lands, so the Jews bought them and turned them into cities and Kibbutzim.
> 
> Many Muslims migrated into the area after 1897 when Jews started creating infrastructure and jobs and those Muslims worked for the Jews then, as many Arabs work for Jews in Judea and Samaria and in Israel, now.
> 
> The majority of Arabs who now live in the area, in Gaza, Israel, Judea and Samaria, are migrants from the 1890s until 1948.
> 
> Most Arabs in Gaza do not own land.   Hamas does.
> 
> Most Arabs in Areas A and B in Judea and Samaria, do not own land either.
> 
> Most Christian Arabs have been expelled by the Muslims from Bethlehem after the PA took over.   They used to be the majority there.  Many have moved to Israel.


 
Here's land ownership in Palestine in 1947.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How did a bunch of poor squatters who barely paid rent to their Turkish landlords suddenly own 70%?


I dunno...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Here's land ownership in Palestine in 1947.


From 1920 to 1948 the Arabs, led by Al Husseini Clan, did their best to keep the Jews from rebuilding their Nation on their Ancient homeland.

1920 - Jews were expelled from Gaza
1925 - Jews were expelled from TranJordan
1929 - Jews were expelled from Hebron, oldest Jewish city
1948 - Jews were expelled from all of Judea and Samaria

Jews owned homes and lands in those regions.  They were expelled by force.


The map is meaningless, as only Jews were expelled by the time the map was made in 1945.


The Jews were given the legal International right to rebuild their Nation on their Ancient homeland by the League of Nations.  They did not dispossess anyone between 1897 and 1948.  They bought swamps and lands where no one lived on.

The map is meaningless .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> All Turkish land was ceded to Palestine in the treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Virtually all of the cities, towns, and villages in Palestine predate the Ottoman Empire. Who owned the land then?



*All Turkish land was ceded to Palestine in the treaty of Lausanne.*

Cool story. Post the part that says that means the Arab squatters now owned it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Here's land ownership in Palestine in 1947.



That's funny. Another map that claims the Arabs suddenly owned the Turkish land.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> From 1920 to 1948 the Arabs, led by Al Husseini Clan, did their best to keep the Jews from rebuilding their Nation on their Ancient homeland.
> 
> 1920 - Jews were expelled from Gaza
> 1925 - Jews were expelled from TranJordan
> 1929 - Jews were expelled from Hebron, oldest Jewish city
> 1948 - Jews were expelled from all of Judea and Samaria
> 
> Jews owned homes and lands in those regions.  They were expelled by force.
> 
> 
> The map is meaningless, as only Jews were expelled by the time the map was made in 1945.
> 
> 
> The Jews were given the legal International right to rebuild their Nation on their Ancient homeland by the League of Nations.  They did not dispossess anyone between 1897 and 1948.  They bought swamps and lands where no one lived on.
> 
> The map is meaningless .


If you are referring to the Balfour Declaration, you are forgetting one important caveat, that the Jews were allowed to immigrate, provided they did not compromise the rights of the existing non-Jewish population.

But that's not what you did.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's funny. Another map that claims the Arabs suddenly owned the Turkish land.


Todd....Todd....Todd....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> If you are referring to the Balfour Declaration, you are forgetting one important caveat, that the Jews were allowed to immigrate, provided they did not compromise the rights of the existing non-Jewish population.
> 
> But that's not what you did.



And then the Arabs fucked it up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Todd....Todd....Todd....



Hey, my landlord died, now I own the building.......LOL!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> If you are referring to the Balfour Declaration, you are forgetting one important caveat, that the Jews were allowed to immigrate, provided they did not compromise the rights of the existing non-Jewish population.
> 
> But that's not what you did.


You have it wrong.  As I said, the Jews already living on the land for centuries, before the Zionist immigration, were as expelled as the other Jews.

No Arabs were expelled between 1987 and 1947.

Many Jews were expelled from Gaza, Hebron and TranJordan.
Then in 1948, Jews who lived in Jerusalem and Judea and Samaria for centuries were expelled by the Jordanians.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And then the Arabs fucked it up.


Zionists imported racial hatred into the area.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Hey, my landlord died, now I own the building.......LOL!


Gonna evict all the liberals?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> You have it wrong.  As I said, the Jews already living on the land for centuries, before the Zionist immigration, were as expelled as the other Jews.
> 
> No Arabs were expelled between 1987 and 1947.
> 
> Many Jews were expelled from Gaza, Hebron and TranJordan.
> Then in 1948, Jews who lived in Jerusalem and Judea and Samaria for centuries were expelled by the Jordanians.


You have any evidence of these expulsions?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Zionists imported racial hatred into the area.



Oh no!
Competition for Muslim racial hatred!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Gonna evict all the liberals?



Just the loser Arabs.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Oh no!
> Competition for Muslim racial hatred!


I think we need a Jewish-Muslim WWF.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Just the loser Arabs.


Do they get the 3-day, or 30-day notice?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> I think we need a Jewish-Muslim WWF.



Muslims usually run away when they're paired against an Israeli competitor.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Do they get the 3-day, or 30-day notice?



They've been getting notice for over 70 years now.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Muslims usually run away when they're paired against an Israeli competitor.


We filmed OJ running away. Look how big a hit that was.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They've been getting notice for over 70 years now.


From 70 years to 72 virgins, right?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> You have any evidence of these expulsions?


Plenty of it on this thread, which is where this should be discussed:






						The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
					

This thread was created in order to attempt to fix the significant derailment of another thread without having to delete posts.  The topic of this thread is one that comes up with regularity in IP, and is also a frequent derailer of active threads so it will now have a thread of it's own which...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





Enjoy yourself


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Plenty of it on this thread, which is where this should be discussed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> This thread was created in order to attempt to fix the significant derailment of another thread without having to delete posts.  The topic of this thread is one that comes up with regularity in IP, and is also a frequent derailer of active threads so it will now have a thread of it's own which...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy yourself


OMG, it's the thread police, run for your lives! She has no Palestinian friends!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> OMG, it's the thread police, run for your lives! She has no Palestinian friends!


I do not have to ask why you will not go to the other thread and insist in posting on the wrong thread.

You do not want answers, you just want to be a smart Alec.

You do not know any Palestinians, Muslim, Christians or Jews.  Speak not of what you definitely know not.  And more than clearly do NOT Want to learn anything about.

Stay ignorant.  Stay a Jew hater.  Antisemitism is the word given by a Judeophone to Judeophobia, which is related only to Jews, and not any other Semitic people.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> I do not have to ask why you will not go to the other thread and insist in posting on the wrong thread.
> 
> You do not want answers, you just want to be a smart Alec.
> 
> You do not know any Palestinians, Muslim, Christians or Jews.  Speak not of what you definitely know not.  And more than clearly do NOT Want to learn anything about.
> 
> Stay ignorant.  Stay a Jew hater.  Antisemitism is the word given by a Judeophone to Judeophobia, which is related only to Jews, and not any other Semitic people.


I'm a white, Irish Catholic.  I am the easiest person to win over, yet you can't, because of your hatred of others.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> I'm a white, Irish Catholic.  I am the easiest person to win over, yet you can't, because of your hatred of others.


You like to make believe that the person you are responding to hates others simply because you cannot accept, much less bother to do the right research into what you wish so desperately to believe, that which is historically accurate.

Irish Catholics are some of the worse Jew haters in Christianity and you are following in their footsteps.

Go learn something outside that which you have all of your life.  You wish to remain the same, there is no need to keep posting.  Your schtick is beyond old.

Nothing to answer here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> From 70 years to 72 virgins, right?



If that makes you feel better, all the PIJ terrorists who took an Israeli missile up the ass in the last week are with their 72 virgins right now. Of course, they're all Helen Thomas clones.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> You like to make believe that the person you are responding to hates others simply because you cannot accept, much less bother to do the right research into what you wish so desperately to believe, that which is historically accurate.
> 
> Irish Catholics are some of the worse Jew haters in Christianity and you are following in their footsteps.
> 
> Go learn something outside that which you have all of your life.  You wish to remain the same, there is no need to keep posting.  Your schtick is beyond old.
> 
> Nothing to answer here.


Why would I hate Jews?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> If that makes you feel better, all the PIJ terrorists who took an Israeli missile up the ass in the last week are with their 72 virgins right now. Of course, they're all Helen Thomas clones.
> 
> View attachment 679856


What about Israeli terrorists?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> What about Israeli terrorists?


Are you boycotting anything that Israel makes?  Let us know which products you can do without.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Professional basketball star Giannis Antetokounmpo will serve as ambassador for Israeli healthtech startup Antidote Health, the company announced on Wednesday.

The power forward with the NBA’s Milwaukee Bucks is also investing in the telemedicine company whose stated mission is providing affordable healthcare to everyone as a fundamental human right.


(full article online)










						NBA Star Giannis Antetokounmpo Invests in Israeli Startup
					

The Milwaukee Bucks’ Giannis Antetokounmpo at a 2021 game against the Washington Wizards. Photo: All-Pro Reels / Wikimedia Commons i24 …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Are you boycotting anything that Israel makes?  Let us know which products you can do without.


Israeli racism


----------



## BothWings

I'm way ahead of you. Israel has been on my shitlist for years along with California New Jersey New York Maryland Massachusetts France Britain Australia China....and a slew of others.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Moroccan national wrestling team is set to compete in Israel this month, as Israel’s warming ties with some Arab nations continue to pay off in the sports world.

The tournament, set to take place in the southern city of Beersheba on August 25-26, commemorates the 50th anniversary of the massacre of Israeli athletes at the Munich Olympics in 1972. Organizers have named the tournament The Slavin, Halfen, Weinberg & Gottfreund Memorial, after the Israeli wrestlers who were killed by Palestinian terrorists in Munich.

Twelve members of Israel’s Olympic delegation were killed by the Black September terror group during the massacre. Mark Slavin and Eliezer Halfen were set to compete in wrestling at the Games, Moshe Weinberg was a coach, and Yossef Gottfreund was a referee. Weinberg’s nephew, Aviram Shmuely, a former Israeli national team member, helped organize the upcoming Beersheba tournament and will referee some of the matches.

(full article online)









						In sports breakthrough, Moroccan national wrestling team to compete in Israel
					

Morocco delegation set to attend Beersheba tournament commemorating 1972 Munich Olympics massacre




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Permission for flag carrier El Al Israel Airlines to fly over Oman is expected in "a matter of days", chief executive Dina Ben-Tal said on Thursday.


Ben-Tal, speaking to reporters after El Al issued second-quarter financial results, said the airline had already received approval to fly over Saudi Arabia but it also needed to fly over Oman to save time for routes to Asia.


Last month, Saudi Arabia said it would open its airspace to all air carriers. El Al and smaller Israeli rival Arkia later said they had applied for permission to fly over both Saudi Arabia and Oman.

(full article online)











						Saudi-Oman corridor to open for Israeli flights within days - El Al CEO
					

El Al and smaller Israeli rival Arkia later said they had applied for permission to fly over both Saudi Arabia and Oman.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Billo_Really

BothWings said:


> I'm way ahead of you. Israel has been on my shitlist for years along with California New Jersey New York Maryland Massachusetts France Britain Australia China....and a slew of others.


But Southern California is cool, right?

Boycott Israel was created in response to the illegal and immoral occupation of Palestinian land.  End the occupation and the boycott will end.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> But Southern California is cool, right?
> 
> Boycott Israel was created in response to the illegal and immoral occupation of Palestinian land.  End the occupation and the boycott will end.


Which Palestinians, Billo?  You have not answered.

When were Palestinian Jews, Arabs, Druze, Bedouins ever been called Palestinians before the Mandate for Palestine?

When did Arabs ever have a nationality called Palestinian before 1964?

When did all Arabs own all of Palestine, including TranJordan at any time in history?


----------



## BothWings

Billo_Really said:


> But Southern California is cool, right?
> 
> Boycott Israel was created in response to the illegal and immoral occupation of Palestinian land.  End the occupation and the boycott will end.


There are a number of reasons I would boycott Israel. Palestine is only one of them. 

Did you that Israeli troops were brought here to train and militarize our police departments under Obama? They were sent home when Trump took over. Since Democrats want to defund and weaken the police they should approve. I'm not a Democrat and definitely appreciate police sometimes...but militarizing them? No! And especially by a country like Israel. The next thing you know the U.S. would be on the road to being "New Israel", and surely a "New Palestine" would be created here right along with it for those who protest.


----------



## P F Tinmore

BothWings said:


> There are a number of reasons I would boycott Israel. Palestine is only one of them.
> 
> Did you that Israeli troops were brought here to train and militarize our police departments under Obama? They were sent home when Trump took over. Since Democrats want to defund and weaken the police they should approve. I'm not a Democrat and definitely appreciate police sometimes...but militarizing them? No! And especially by a country like Israel. The next thing you know the U.S. would be on the road to being "New Israel", and surely a "New Palestine" would be created here right along with it for those who protest.


Israel has been exporting its occupation to the US for many years.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has been exporting its occupation to the US for many years.


Amazingly ignorant sentence.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Boycott Israel was created in response to the illegal and immoral occupation of Palestinian land.



What Palestinian land? You mean Ottoman land.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Which Palestinians, Billo?  You have not answered.
> 
> When were Palestinian Jews, Arabs, Druze, Bedouins ever been called Palestinians before the Mandate for Palestine?
> 
> When did Arabs ever have a nationality called Palestinian before 1964?
> 
> When did all Arabs own all of Palestine, including TranJordan at any time in history?


Stop playing word games.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Stop playing word games.


When you answer real questions and have the guts to give us real history.

What Israeli product have you boycotted today?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> When you answer real questions and have the guts to give us real history.
> 
> What Israeli product have you boycotted today?


End the occupation and you will end the boycott!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> End the occupation and you will end the boycott!


There is no occupation and the boycott does not affect Israel at all.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> There is no occupation and the boycott does not affect Israel at all.


It certainly affects you!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> End the occupation and you will end the boycott!



Occupation of Ottoman land is bad........LOL


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Occupation of Ottoman land is bad........LOL


You make me laugh!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> You make me laugh!



That's what I live for.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's what I live for.


Or are paid for?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Or are paid for?



Yeah, there is high demand for people who can point out your confusion.

Did you ever show how Ottoman land magically became Arab land?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, there is high demand for people who can point out your confusion.
> 
> Did you ever show how Ottoman land magically became Arab land?


Yes I did?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Yes I did?



Really?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Really?


That's Billo Really to you!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> That's Billo Really to you!



Silly_Really.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Silly_Really.


Chilly Willy!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Billo_Really said:


> Chilly Willy!



Really_Silly.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Antisemitic, Jew hating to the end.  They cannot help themselves.  Such ignorance.
But that is how some humans are.

Wish the worst to Jews.
Wish the best to terrorists and people who hate Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Antisemitic, Jew hating to the end.  They cannot help themselves.  Such ignorance.
> But that is how some humans are.
> 
> Wish the worst to Jews.
> Wish the best to terrorists and people who hate Jews.


Is name calling all you got?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Is name calling all you got?


I have the truth, always, and you can never handle it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the largest music and cultural festivals in Europe denounced the Spanish girl band Tribade for defacing an Israeli flag during the festival over the weekend.

“The actions of the group Tribade are against our cherished values of welcome and respect and we deeply condemn this hateful stunt,” the Sziget Festival said in a statement shared on Monday on its Instagram Stories. “They will, of course, not be invited back to our festivals in the future.”

Two members of the Barcelona-based rap group recorded themselves at the festival in Budapest, Hungary, going into a tented area, where attendees slept, and spray-painting the words “Free Palestine” and “Israel doesn’t exist” on the Israeli flag, as well as a caricature of genitals with the words “Eat this.” The “Gaupasa” singers posted the video on their Instagram Stories and wrote in the caption, “Tribade does not go back on its word.” The video has since been deleted from the band’s Instagram account.

The band has since made their Instagram and Twitter accounts private and two of the members have deleted their Instagram accounts.

(full article online)










						Budapest Music Festival Condemns Spanish Rap Group for Defacing Israeli Flag, Says ‘They Will Not Be Invited Back’
					

Members of the Spanish girl band Tribade defacing an Israel flag at the Sziget Festival in Budapest. Photo: Instagram screenshot. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the Abraham Accords, trade between Israel and its new regional partners has surged, with commercial ties between the countries growing exponentially every year. 

For the first six months of 2021, trade between Israel and the UAE reached $613.9 million, an 1100% increase from the same period prior to the normalization agreement. For the first quarter of 2022, trade between Israel and the UAE grew to over $1 billion dollars. 

With the conclusion of a free trade agreement between Israel and the UAE that would see tariffs removed on 96% percent of products within the next five years, another dramatic boost in trade is expected.

When it comes to Israel and Bahrain, trade is seen as the “nucleus” of the relationship between Jerusalem and Manama. For the first year of normalization between the two Middle Eastern countries, trade grew significantly from zero to $1.2 million. 

Trade between Israel and Morocco is also increasing rapidly, with Moroccan officials hoping to eventually reach the level of the UAE’s bilateral relationship with Israel. 

For the first year since Israel and Morocco agreed to normalization, direct trade between the two countries rose 84% to $42 million (with Israeli exports to Morocco making up almost 75% of this commerce). With the finalization of a trade agreement in February 2022, Israel-Morocco trade is forecasted to rise to $500 million within five years. 










						Abraham Accords Rippling Across Middle East: Free Trade, Technology Projects & Security Cooperation | Honest Reporting
					

On August 13, 2020, Israel and the United Arab Emirates officially announced that they had concluded the Abraham Accords and were working toward full




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sierra Club opens up Israel trips, after canceling under pressure
					

The Sierra Club has published the itinerary for its Israel trips after canceling them in March at the behest of pro-Palestinian groups.




					jweekly.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkey and Israel said on Wednesday they will re-appoint respective ambassadors more than four years after they were called back, marking another milestone after months of steady improvement in relations.

The two regional powers had expelled ambassadors in 2018 over the killing of 60 Palestinians by Israeli forces during protests on the Gaza border against the opening of the U.S. Embassy in Jerusalem.

(full article online)









						Turkey, Israel to Re-Appoint Ambassadors After Four-Year Chill
					

Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan and his Israeli counterpart Isaac Herzog shake hands during a joint news conference in Ankara, Turkey …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

PhillyDSA Presents The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Movement with Olivia Katbi Smith​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Entertainment industry veteran and author Lana Melman fights antisemitism in Hollywood out of her love for Judaism and Israel.


In 2011, Melman found herself in the center of a storm when the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement began picking up speed in Hollywood. BDS activists were boycotting, threatening and harassing artists with any Israel-related associations. 


Melman became premier director of Creative Community for Peace (CCFP), a pro-Israel nonprofit organization that works to combat antisemitism in the entertainment industry. She counseled artists who were unprepared for this type of harassment and helped them to understand that these attacks were not going to have long-term effects on their careers. 

In Artists Under Fire, Melman details how she helped singer-songwriter Alicia Keys and her team navigate through a coercive BDS campaign against her when she announced she would be performing in Israel on July 4, 2013. 

Artists Under Fire describes how some BDS proponents take harassment and intimidation a step further, to the point of threatening artists’ lives. When former Beatle Sir Paul McCartney announced he would be performing in Tel Aviv to celebrate Israel’s 60th anniversary, he was warned by Islamic activist Omar Bakri Muhammad that if he went through with it, “sacrifice operatives will be waiting for him.” McCartney said he does what he thinks and performed in Israel anyway.


Irish singer-songwriter Sarah McTernan received “sinister threats” after she sang in the Eurovision song contest in Israel. Melman describes the campaign against her as “genuine intimidation.” Some of the foreboding messages said, “You have to be careful”; “Watch where you go”; “You never know where I’ll be”; “Be careful who you’re with.”

MELMAN IMPLORES people to question whether the tactics employed by BDS supporters are reflective of a movement that claims to be about justice and human rights. “Do you want to support an organization that fosters these kinds of threats? Do you find this movement or BDS’s messaging to be moral and ethical? Look at what happens to these artists!”

Melman explains how antisemitic tropes that go as far back as medieval times, like accusing Jews of blood libel, are at the core of BDS campaigns, and that their own messaging proves they are antisemitic. “Repeating antisemitic tropes is part of BDS propaganda. When you say ‘stolen land,’ you are accusing Jews of being greedy thieves, and that’s a classic antisemitic trope that stirs up worldwide Jew-hatred.”

The BDS movement claims to fight against Israel’s “oppression” of Palestinians,” but Melman notes that their own activists “will frequently sabotage attempts to help the Palestinian people.” 

She suggests people “write letters to the editors, op-eds, there’s social media – I provide access for people who get my newsletter. We need to be active; a momentum happens.”


Melman recalls that when she was writing her book, she “built a case and put BDS on trial.” It’s clear that BDS supporters don’t want artists under any circumstances to visit Israel because, Melman points out, “then they would see that it’s vibrant and diverse. That’s evidence of the fact that they’re lying because Zionists aren’t afraid of what you’ll see when you go there.”

“I have never seen any call from BDS for peace or prosperity or any way forward,” she adds.




(full article online)









						Hollywood insider Lana Melman puts BDS on trial
					

Lana Melman's new book, Artists Under Fire: The BDS War Against Celebrities, Jews and Israel, is a call to action against censorship and deprivation of artistry.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> she helped singer-songwriter Alicia Keys and her team navigate through a coercive BDS campaign


ALICIA KEYS - GIRL ON FIRE  ( TRIBUTE TO PALESTINE WOMAN )​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

The president of Amnesty International - France will share the stage with the European coordinator of the BDS National Committee (BNC) at a BDS France event called "How to End the Israeli Apartheid System" on September 10. 


Jean Claude Samoullier of Amnesty and the BNC's Fiona Ben Chekroun will speak at the event on "Israeli apartheid," which will happen at the Fete de l'Humanite Festival, an annual political and multicultural gathering organized by the communist party-affiliated newspaper _l'Humanité_. It is one of the biggest cultural events in France, with approximately 500,000 participants each year.


Criticism of BDS and Amnesty working together​ American Jewish Committee Europe general manager Simone Rodan-Benzaquen criticized the cooperation between Amnesty and BDS on Sunday.

"By partnering with the antisemitic BDS movement, the Fête de l'Humanité and Amnesty International France demonstrate - once again - that they are no longer for the defense of human rights but more than dubious ideological undertakings," wrote Rodan-Benzaquen.

(full article online)









						Amnesty, BDS France to share 'how to end the Israeli apartheid' event
					

AJC Europe blasted Amnesty International and Fête de l'Humanité for partnering with BDS in an event on "Israeli apartheid."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

South African International Film Festival Reverses Boycott Decision, Screens Israeli Film
					

A South African flag. Photo: Achim Raschka via Wikimedia Commons. A prestigious international film festival in South Africa showcased a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bruce Pearl, the head coach of the Auburn University Tigers men’s basketball team, has the perfect response to counter the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) campaign: “Take your players to Israel!”

The Jewish coach, who has been to Israel four times, took the Alabama team on the inaugural “Birthright for College Basketball Tour,” from July 31 to August 10. Once every four years, the NCAA allows a team to have a foreign tour, and Pearl hopes to make Israel a frequent destination.

(full article online)









						Fighting Israel Boycotts Through American Sports
					

Auburn University’s men’s basketball head coach Bruce Pearl. Photo: YouTube screenshot. Bruce Pearl, the head coach of the Auburn University …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Remi Kanazi - This Divestment Bill Hurts My Feelings [Official Video]​


----------



## Hollie

1.1 Billion dollars is a lot of money. The Islamic terrorist franchises in Gaza and the West Bank may steal almost as much from various charities combined with  welfare checks donated by the international community..


----------



## Hollie

Hey. Isn't he... you know... that guy who received an education at a Joooo university and lives in Joooo Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan

South African Grammy-Winning DJ Performs in Israel Ignoring BDS Outcry
					

A promotional photo for Black Coffee’s Sept. 1 concert in Israel. Photo: Screenshot. South African D.J. Black Coffee performed Thursday …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## BackAgain

Support Israel. Protect Israel. There is no such thing as a Palestinian people. 

(Rachel Corrie was an asshole.)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Someone quit their job at Google. 

It’s not the kind of news that normally makes the front page of the _New York Times_‘ Business section. But then, _New York Times_ handling of news related to Israel isn’t normally… normal. 

This news, this particular resignation, is meant to tell us a larger story. The headline gives the basics: “Google Employee Who Played Key Role in Protest of Contract With Israel Quits.”  

But it’s just below the headline that we learn the story is _really_ about, and why the paper bothered running a piece titled, more or less, _Person Quits_. The subhead explains: “The worker said the company had tried to retaliate against her activism opposing a deal with the Israeli military, while co-workers argued the company had an anti-Palestinian bias.”

There it is. The piece is meant to promote a staple of anti-Israel activism: the charge that dark forces silence “pro-Palestinian” advocacy. The story is a parable about those forces and their victims.

It is also, apparently, a fable. The decision to move the position was made prior to Koren’s activism, a third-party investigation found. Incredibly, the _New York Times _concealed this finding from readers, though it undermines the central premise of the employee’s — and the newspaper’s — story. 

That story goes as follows: Google employee and anti-Israel activist Ariel Koren organized opposition to Project Nimbus, Google’s sale of a cloud computing services to Israel. In retaliation for her activism, Google moved her position, which had been based in Mexico City and after the pandemic in San Francisco, to São Paulo, Brazil. Koren took her case to the National Labor Relations Board, the federal body that protects the right of employees to organize and combats unfair labor practices. The NLRB ruled against Koren. The _New York Times_comes to the rescue. 

_Times_ reporter Nico Grant devoted most of his 1800-word piece to relaying, in detail and at length, Koren’s case. About the NLRB ruling, though, hardly 20 words were written: “Google and the National Labor Relations Board investigated her complaint and found no wrongdoing,” wrote Grant. And later again: “the N.L.R.B. … dismissed the case for insufficient evidence.”

But beyond finding that there was no evidence of retaliation, the NLRB investigation also uncovered specific, affirmative evidence that Koren’s belief is unfounded. *The Board’s dismissal letter notes “the evidence established that the Employer’s decision to relocate the … role predated the asserted protected concerted activities.”*





It goes without saying that this finding by the NLRB is relevant to the story, and necessary for anyone hoping to assess the charge that Google’s move was retaliation for Koren’s activism.

But the _Times _hid it from readers. The reporter worked hard to made Koren’s case, but hid Google’s case — even though the latter was supported by the findings of third-party investigation by an employee-rights body. 

And when contacted by CAMERA, editors insisted there was no need to include even a sentence about the specific, and fundamental, finding. 

So why does the newspaper find relevant, for example, Koren’s claim that “a supervisor in Brazil told her that employees in São Paulo were working from home because of the pandemic,” but not the NLRB’s finding that Google’s decision predated her activism? 

And why, in other stories about the NLRB, does the _Times _go into great detail about what underpinned the body’s findings — see, e.g., here and here — but in this story only only share the conclusion in the tersest possible terms? 

Readers would be forgiven for concluding that the reason for the omission is that the newspaper is engaged in advocacy journalism — advocacy for both the employee’s dubious claims, and for the anti-Israel talking point that it’s meant to promote. 











						NY Times Conceals Evidence on Embittered Google Employee
					

Someone quit their job at Google. The New York Times turned it into (anti-Israel) news by hiding critical facts from their readers.




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Moroccan, Israeli Universities Launch First Student Exchange Program
					

Morocco’s Mohammed VI Polytechnic University (UM6P) and Israel’s Ben-Gurion University are launching the first exchange program between the two countries.




					www.moroccoworldnews.com


----------



## BackAgain

Sixties Fan said:


> Someone quit their job at Google.
> 
> It’s not the kind of news that normally makes the front page of the _New York Times_‘ Business section. But then, _New York Times_ handling of news related to Israel isn’t normally… normal.
> 
> This news, this particular resignation, is meant to tell us a larger story. The headline gives the basics: “Google Employee Who Played Key Role in Protest of Contract With Israel Quits.”
> 
> But it’s just below the headline that we learn the story is _really_ about, and why the paper bothered running a piece titled, more or less, _Person Quits_. The subhead explains: “The worker said the company had tried to retaliate against her activism opposing a deal with the Israeli military, while co-workers argued the company had an anti-Palestinian bias.”
> 
> There it is. The piece is meant to promote a staple of anti-Israel activism: the charge that dark forces silence “pro-Palestinian” advocacy. The story is a parable about those forces and their victims.
> 
> It is also, apparently, a fable. The decision to move the position was made prior to Koren’s activism, a third-party investigation found. Incredibly, the _New York Times _concealed this finding from readers, though it undermines the central premise of the employee’s — and the newspaper’s — story.
> 
> That story goes as follows: Google employee and anti-Israel activist Ariel Koren organized opposition to Project Nimbus, Google’s sale of a cloud computing services to Israel. In retaliation for her activism, Google moved her position, which had been based in Mexico City and after the pandemic in San Francisco, to São Paulo, Brazil. Koren took her case to the National Labor Relations Board, the federal body that protects the right of employees to organize and combats unfair labor practices. The NLRB ruled against Koren. The _New York Times_comes to the rescue.
> 
> _Times_ reporter Nico Grant devoted most of his 1800-word piece to relaying, in detail and at length, Koren’s case. About the NLRB ruling, though, hardly 20 words were written: “Google and the National Labor Relations Board investigated her complaint and found no wrongdoing,” wrote Grant. And later again: “the N.L.R.B. … dismissed the case for insufficient evidence.”
> 
> But beyond finding that there was no evidence of retaliation, the NLRB investigation also uncovered specific, affirmative evidence that Koren’s belief is unfounded. *The Board’s dismissal letter notes “the evidence established that the Employer’s decision to relocate the … role predated the asserted protected concerted activities.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes without saying that this finding by the NLRB is relevant to the story, and necessary for anyone hoping to assess the charge that Google’s move was retaliation for Koren’s activism.
> 
> But the _Times _hid it from readers. The reporter worked hard to made Koren’s case, but hid Google’s case — even though the latter was supported by the findings of third-party investigation by an employee-rights body.
> 
> And when contacted by CAMERA, editors insisted there was no need to include even a sentence about the specific, and fundamental, finding.
> 
> So why does the newspaper find relevant, for example, Koren’s claim that “a supervisor in Brazil told her that employees in São Paulo were working from home because of the pandemic,” but not the NLRB’s finding that Google’s decision predated her activism?
> 
> And why, in other stories about the NLRB, does the _Times _go into great detail about what underpinned the body’s findings — see, e.g., here and here — but in this story only only share the conclusion in the tersest possible terms?
> 
> Readers would be forgiven for concluding that the reason for the omission is that the newspaper is engaged in advocacy journalism — advocacy for both the employee’s dubious claims, and for the anti-Israel talking point that it’s meant to promote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Times Conceals Evidence on Embittered Google Employee
> 
> 
> Someone quit their job at Google. The New York Times turned it into (anti-Israel) news by hiding critical facts from their readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org


Tl;dr


----------



## Friends

I buy Israeli products at every opportunity.


----------



## rylah

Israeli Start-ups Raised $1.1 Billion in August​





Israel start-ups raised $1.1 billion in August alone, the _Globes_ business daily reported on
Sunday.

Citing research by the Israeli Venture Capital research center, the report stated that since some corporations choose to keep their investments out of the public domain, the actual figure might be even higher.

According to IVC, Israeli privately-owned digital companies raised a record $25.6 billion in 2021, more than double the previous record of $10 billion reached in 2020, the report continued.

Israeli entrepreneurs raised $10.9 billion in the first half of 2022. This means that despite falling short of last year’s record, companies have already raised more than all the funds raised in 2020, the report noted. In the first eight months of 2022, Israeli startups raised $12.7 billion in investments.

The report noted that in August, Israeli cloud-based networking software business DriveNets raised $262 million in the largest fundraising round of that month. Guesty, a short-term rental firm, raised $170 million last month, while HiBob, a human resources platform, $150 million.









						Israeli Start-ups Raised $1.1 Billion in August
					

Since some corporations choose to keep their investments out of the public domain, the actual figure might be even higher.




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						Intel to Buy Israel’s Tower Semiconductor for $5.4 Billion
					

Based in northern Israel, Tower is a foundry for analog semiconductors in global high-growth markets such as mobile, automotive and power.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

UAE Money, Israeli Technology Will Change Agriculture Of India | Capital TV ​








						Italy scouts for Israeli water tech as drought concerns mount
					

Largest delegation of Italian water utility companies wraps up visit to Tel Aviv and Jerusalem to learn from Israel's water successes




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli cybersec Sygnia selected by Indian Formula E racing team
					

The company will provide cutting-edge security for Mahindra as the racing team continues to carry an environmentalist torch at the racetrack




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Abu Dhabi and Israeli entities signed agreements and discussed ways to collaborate further during a visit by an official delegation from the UAE capital to Tel Aviv. This comes as the two countries seek to enhance bilateral business ties following the signing of the Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement in May this year.

Over two days of its visit to Israel, the delegation participated in a joint business forum co-organised by the Tel Aviv Stock Exchange and the Abu Dhabi Global Market (ADGM), in collaboration with the UAE Embassy in Israel.

On the sidelines of the event, ADGM on Tuesday signed three preliminary agreements with Israeli entities to enhance business co-operation in the areas of data protection, innovation and FinTech initiatives, a statement said.

"I hope to see the leading companies in both countries build on the strong foundations in place, including our CEPA trade agreement, to co-operate and forge business ties and create fresh ventures reaching new markets,” said Mohamed Al Khaja, the UAE's ambassador to Israel.

"This will, in turn, create jobs and drive further economic growth for the benefit of all Israelis and Emiratis."

(full article online)









						Abu Dhabi delegation to Tel Aviv explores business co-operation with Israeli companies
					

ADGM signs three preliminary agreements with entities on data protection, innovation and FinTech




					www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## MartyNYC

Saudi investor is largest shareholder in Israeli mobility intelligence company. “We like the innovation and technology culture of Israel,” said Muhammad Asif Seemab…

Saudi Family Office Builds Largest Stake in Israel’s Otonomo


----------



## MartyNYC

PredFan said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to boycott Israel? Do they produce something that I use?


Google CEO: “Israel Second Only To Silicon Valley” “For a small country Israel has a super role in innovation. I can't think of a place where you could see this diversity of initiatives aside from Silicon Valley. That is a strong statement."

Google chief says Israeli tech second only to Silicon Valley


----------



## Sixties Fan

Seychelles and *Israel* on Tuesday signed a *bilateral air service agreement* catering for an increased frequency of flights between the two countries, creating more opportunities for tourism and business exchanges.

The agreement was signed by the Principal Secretary for Civil Aviation, Ports and Marine, Alan Renaud, and the newly accredited Israeli Ambassador to Seychelles, Michael Lotem.

Renaud said that such agreements are important ones as they talk about the rules for air services between countries when it comes to passengers, cargo and mail.

"We have agreed with our partners in *Israel* to expand the number of frequencies from 14 flights per week to 28 flights per week and this will take immediate effect after the next exchanges of letters," said Renaud.

The agreement was initiated in October 2015 following which visitor arrival numbers from *Israel* started increasing. According to the latest figures from Seychelles' National Bureau of Statistics, a total of 9,069 Israeli visitors have landed in Seychelles since the start of 2022, ranking among the top ten markets of the island nation.

Direct flights to Tel Aviv, *Israel* are currently being operated by Seychelles' national airline, Air Seychelles. Renaud outlined that at the moment Air Seychelles' capacities for export are already full as the island nation exports fish to Israel.

(full article online)










						Seychelles and Israel agree to expand flight frequency to 28 flights per week
					

Seychelles and Israel on Tuesday signed a bilateral air service agreement catering for an increased frequency of flights between the two countries, creating more opportunities for tourism and business exchanges.  The agreement was signed by the Principal Secretary for Civil Aviation, Ports and...



					www.seychellesnewsagency.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel to establish a trade mission in Morocco
					

Israeli Economy and Industry Minister Orna Barbivai said that the potential for economic cooperation between the two countries is “tremendous.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## MartyNYC

“Business leaders across Israel, Bahrain and United Arab Emirates greet record year of deals. From oil to tourism to cutting-edge technologies the countries are benefiting from an economic dividend following normalization.”

Abraham Accords: A year of business ties between UAE, Israel, Bahrain, experts


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


“Execs from Facebook, Google, & Microsoft Explain Why They Use Israel For Their R&D”

Execs from Facebook, Google, and Microsoft explain why they use Israel for their R&D


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Google developer partner advocate: "My job at Google is to travel all over the world & talk to developers, startups & investors. I've been to every corner of the earth. There is no other country on earth that thinks the same way that Israel does.”

Execs from Facebook, Google, and Microsoft explain why they use Israel for their R&D


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Making tools to stop terror attacks? That's awful!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Oh, dear. The Swiss have gone Zio-tech.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



"Google, Google you can’t hide, we can see your apartheid side”

You're not getting the joke. The Zionist Entity has infiltrated the BDS clown show and is writing slogans that would embarrass a 12 year old.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

Warren Buffett purchases Israeli company and marvels at Israelis producing such an extraordinary company: “I haven’t seen anything like it in America!”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Kondor3

P F Tinmore said:


>


Funny stuff... the impact-analysis should make for a fine addition to the Israeli toilet-paper supply...


----------



## MartyNYC




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

First-ever flight from Israel to Morocco: Watch joyful Moroccans warmly greet Israelis: “We have wanted this relationship for a long time! May Allah bless you!”


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP) is one of those communist terror groups, like the PFLP,  that tries to destroy Israel both with bombs and with BDS. And left-wing "human rights" groups love to conveniently overlook the bombing part.

Anyway, the DFLP published a list of announcements about BDS for August, whether praising pro-BDS actions or condemning "normalization" with Israel. It turns out the list of things it condemns is a great list of BDS failures.

Here is their inadvertant list of good news for Israel in August:

 The American Sierra Club returns to sponsoring annual trips to Israel, which includes hiking in a variety of nature and wildlife reserves, as well as walking tours in places such as the Old City of Jerusalem, Caesarea and Jaffa.

 An Israeli delegation of investors, technicians and commercial officials visited Indonesia, with the aim of identifying opportunities for investments, projects, start-ups and social impact initiatives, to complement the Israeli initiatives to normalize with a number of Islamic countries.

 Israel's El Al Airlines started flying into Saudi airspace.

French channel BFMTV edited out an excerpt from the interview with a French journalist denouncing Israel.

Israeli Prime Minister Yair Lapid announced the resumption of diplomatic relations with Turkey.

Bahraini hotels began to offer Israeli channels.

The UAE is financing the construction of an Israeli sports stadium.

Morocco signed an agreement to build the Israeli embassy in Rabat.

Israel announced the establishment of a joint industrial zone between Israel and Jordan.










						Terror group publishes great list of BDS Fails last month
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## MartyNYC

When Arabs invest $100+ Million in Israel, then there officially is no actual boycott…


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roger Waters’ inspired tour is cultural high point for Palestine
					

It felt like Roger Waters might be blacklisted over his support for Palestine. But this summer he is filling stadiums playing music and talking about Palestinian liberation.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Roger Waters’ inspired tour is cultural high point for Palestine
> 
> 
> It felt like Roger Waters might be blacklisted over his support for Palestine. But this summer he is filling stadiums playing music and talking about Palestinian liberation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net


More of a cultural low-light. An old, fading Jew hater appealing to insular, competing, islamic terrorist enclaves fading in relevance as the Middle East is changing and losing interest in the Black Hole of pally perceived entitlement.


----------



## MartyNYC

“Tangible signs of Israel’s growing ties with Arab countries”...


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


No love for “Palestine”…


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

Leave it to the BDS’ers to make themselves their own worst enemy.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The boycott, divestment, sanctions (BDS) movement hinders peace in the Middle East and keeps Palestinians down, human rights activist Bassem Eid told students at Duke University on Sunday.

As first reported by The Duke Chronicle, Eid, a Palestinian native and chairman of The Center for Near East Policy Research, was invited to the university by Students Supporting Israel (SSI), which last year survived an attempted cancellation that began when former Duke Student Government (DSG) president Christina Wang vetoed legislation to grant the club official recognition.


During the event at Zener Auditorium, Eid accused progressive organizations, including Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP), of leveraging the Palestinian plight to aggrandize and enrich themselves, charging that “they are using us.”

“Those people live in their warm houses, you know, in Virginia, Los Angeles, in the UK, and they have no problem from time to time to give a speech on behalf of Palestinians,” he said. “The BDS movement is people who used to be jobless and they found a job forever. If the Israeli-Palestine conflict is solved, all of the BDS members will be jobless and refugees.”

(full article online)









						‘They Are Using Us:’ Palestinian Human Rights Activist Blasts BDS Supporters At Duke University Event
					

An Israeli ‘Apartheid Wall’ at Duke University in 2019. Photo: Amy Rosenthal. The boycott, divestment, sanctions (BDS) movement hinders peace …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The vegan dog food company Hownd announced this week that it was ending its three-year sponsorship deal with the English  soccer club Forest Green Rovers after the team raised Palestinian flags and displayed anti-Israel banners at its matches.

In April, the Jewish owner of Hownd, Mark Hirschel, attended a Forest Green Rovers home match with his two sons, ages 20 and 17, at New Lawn Stadium in Gloucestershire when the Palestinian flag was on display. Hownd was sponsoring the game as part of an annual commitment that is in the company’s three-year sponsorship deal with the soccer team, which was signed in August 2021.

“We were wined and dined before the game and were in the club’s function room with [club owner] Dale [Vince] and about 100 other VIP guests. Suddenly, my youngest son spotted a Palestinian flag flying high above one of the stands and told me,” Hirschel told the London-based Jewish Chronicle. “I couldn’t believe my eyes. I was shocked and very surprised.”

He added, “In hindsight, I should have taken it up with Dale immediately, grabbed the boys and walked out, but at the time I didn’t want to act in haste. I watched the game, just wanting it to be over so I could leave the ground … When I got home, I spoke to my business partner, who is also Jewish, and we agreed to write a formal letter to Dale asking him for an explanation.”

Vince explained the decision to raise the Palestinian flag in a Twitter post on April 18. He wrote, “We flew this flag at Rovers’ game today. In solidarity with Palestine. The conflict there has all the same ingredients as the one in Ukraine — invasion, occupation, murder of civilians, destruction of homes and hospitals — and sieges.”

“Palestine has been under siege by Israel – by air, land and sea, for decades,” he additionally claimed. “The US allows this, pumps billions into Israel to support it’s [sic] economy and military and uses its veto to block any meaningful action by the UN. What’s happening there is a disgrace to nations that collectively self identify as the ‘West’. It stands in stark contradiction to ‘our’ claims to moral superiority, civilization and democratic values.”

Vince has repeatedly flown a Palestinian flag at the New Lawn Stadium, where Rovers, who compete in England’s League One, play their home games.

Then in May, Vince invited Husam Zomlot, head of the Palestinian Mission to the United Kingdom, to Rovers home match at the New Lawn Stadium for an interview on the field. During their chat Vince expressed his solidarity with Palestinians and Zomlot thanked Vince for raising the Palestinian flag at the team’s game. Zomlot also claimed that “the field of sports in Palestine is suffering under the Israeli military occupation,” and invited Vince and the entire FGR team to visit “Palestine to have a friendly game in the occupied city of Jerusalem.” Behind the two men were digital advertisements that read, “End the invasion and occupation of Palestine.”


UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) argued in a letter to Forest Green Rovers and the Football Association’s CEO Mark Bullingham in May that flying the Palestinian flag and using anti-Israel advertising boards is a breach of the club’s charter and FA’s equality policy that prohibits discrimination based on nationality.

Vince responded to UKLFI in his own letter in July. He told the pro-Israel group, “Criticism of the state of Israel does not amount to racism in any form or to any degree. It is simply criticism of the state of Israel … Your claim that Israel gives equal rights to all people is clearly nonsense. It’s not for nothing that the situation there is increasingly compared to apartheid. I regard your letter as devoid of any proper argument or merit and as a simple attempt to intimidate — and such is often the way when people speak out in support of Palestine.”

An FA spokesperson said the association has “reviewed” the anti-Israel advertisings from May and has determined that they are not in breach of its regulations, The Jewish Chronicle noted.
The fruit drinks giant Innocent, owned by Coca-Cola, also ended its sponsorship with the soccer club in May, just weeks after the match that Hirschel attended with his sons. However, a spokesperson for Innocent told The Jewish Chronicle that the move was “independent of political stances.” The spokesperson said: “The decision had already been made to not renew Innocent’s sponsorship.”











						English Soccer Club Loses Sponsor for Displaying Anti-Israel Banners, Palestinian Flags at Games
					

Forest Green Rovers Football Club owner Dale Vince, left, walking into the New Lawn in December 2019 in front of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Dear Mr. Bach,* 

*Re: IOC support for the Palestine Olympic Committee*

We the undersigned were shocked and disappointed to read that you have met with the chairman of the Palestinian Olympic Committee* Jibril Rajoub* and offered to increase financial support to the Palestinian Olympic Committee. In normal circumstances, we would, of course, have no reservation about the desire to promote Palestinian sports as a means to further and realize the noble Olympic goals and values. However, these are not normal circumstances. At the head of the Palestine Olympic Committee stands Jibril Rajoub. If you would know who *Jibril Rajoub is, and the values that he represents, we are confident you would not have made this error in judgment and not have agreed that the IOC participate and fund outright racism that undermines and rejects the most basic of Olympic values. *

Jibril Rajoub is an anti-semite who violates the most important humanistic values, including values that are particularly important for you as a German, in addition to violating the principles of the International Olympic Committee.  

Comparing Israeli behavior to Nazism is one of the examples in the IHRA definition of “Antisemitism” which has been adopted by countries across Europe including Germany. German Chancellor Scholz recently said he was “disgusted” by PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas’ libel that Israel committed “50 holocausts” which he called “outrageous… intolerable and unacceptable.”  

Similar to Abbas, Jibril Rajoub constantly compares Israel and its actions to the Nazis and their actions. Inter alia, Rajoub has said in his various public speeches that Israel's* “prisons are *an identical copy of *Auschwitz and the death camps”*; "Auschwitz is here in every city in Palestine”; Israelis are *“the ugly face of Nazism, which is this Zionism*”; “new Nazis”; “model of the fascist and Nazi thinking”; “Nazi state terror”; "What is happening in Palestine *is a second Holocaust*”.  

Regarding Israeli leaders Rajoub continues: “Netanyahu, the ugly face of Mussolini and Hitler” “Mussolini was a kindergarten compared to Netanyahu,” and even libeled our organization: “Palestinian Media Watch, whose director is Goebbels.” (All full quotes follow below.) 

In addition, as a fundamental policy, the Palestine Olympic Committee under Rajoub,* rejects the Olympic Committee Charter and Code of Ethics* by both prohibiting Palestinians from participating in sports with Israelis and condemning Arab states that do participate in sports with Israel.  

In furtherance of this policy, Rajoub even praised Algerian judoka Fethi Nourine for withdrawing from the Olympic competition in 2021 rather than face an Israeli: “There is no place for meeting with anyone who is connected to this official terror (i.e., Israel), not in sports and not outside of sports. I hope that this will be a message to all the Arabs who are normalizing and those who are rushing [towards normalizing sports with Israel].”  

On both of these subjects, Palestinian Media Watch submitted official complaints to the IOC that are still pending. The complaints can be accessed here and here. 

The statements that follow are just a handful of statements made by Rajoub in which he displayed his blatant racism, constantly comparing Israel to the Nazis and the actions of the Nazis, most specifically the creation of death camps such as Auschwitz, to the actions of Israel. In fact, Rajoub even preempted PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas in making the claim, that “disgusted” German Chancellor Scholz, that Israel is committing a “Holocaust” against the Palestinians. 

Needless to say, this claim, as PMW conclusively proved, is entirely baseless. While in the Holocaust the Jews of Europe were decimated, under Israel, the Palestinian population has consistently grown, some would even argue, at an unusually high rate. 

The statements of Rajoub included herein, that reflect his outright racism and his rejection of IOC goals, are nothing new. Rather they are part of his decade-long abuse of Palestinian sports. During his crusade, Rajoub has even used sports, used the Olympics, as a means to promote hatred and as a means to incite violence and terror. Rajoub’s history of promoting hatred, violence and terror, can be found in thisPMW report. 

Additional examples of Rajoub’s promotion and support for terror, his collaboration with internationally designated terror organizations, his glorification of terrorists and his rejection of Israel’s right to exist, can be found, inter alia, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here, here and here.  

As the world and the IOC mark 50 years since Palestinian terrorists murdered 11 Israeli athletes in the Munich Olympics, it would not only be a mistake, but rather a disgrace, for the IOC to now fund one of the foremost Palestinian vehicles that promote the hatred of Jews, racism, and violence. 

Since our goal is not to damage the development of Palestinian sport, but rather to root out hatred and racism, we call on you to immediately announce the freezing of the IOC support to the Palestinian Olympic Committee, until Rajoub is permanently removed from his position as the Chairman of the Palestinian Olympic Committee. By doing so, the IOC would give the Palestinian Olympic Committee the opportunity to choose development and prosperity, accepting an embracing the IOC goals and values, or to choose hatred and racism, rejecting the IOC goals and values.  

The following are some examples of Rajoub’s anti-semitic comments comparing Israel to the Nazis: 

*Israel is a “fascist,” “racist” country equivalent to the Nazis *

Instead of celebrating the opening of the 2022 Palestine Marathon, Rajoub chose to label Israel as “fascist,” “racist” and compared Zionism to Nazism:  



> *Chairman of the Palestinian Olympic Committee and Fatah Central Committee Secretary Jibril Rajoub:* “We are conveying a message to the world: The time has come to confront this fascist racist occupation… The international legitimacy is one, and it must be implemented against the ugly face of Nazism, which is this Zionism and this racist fascist occupation...
> The time has come for the new Nazis who are working to eliminate the Palestinian people to leave or to be confronted.”
> [Facebook page of Fatah Central Committee Secretary Jibril Rajoub, March 18, 2022]


He made a similar comment in January 2022: 

(full article online)











						International Olympic Committee must cancel funding of anti-Semitic Palestinian Olympic Committee | PMW Analysis
					

International Olympic Committee must cancel funding of anti-Semitic Palestinian Olympic Committee




					palwatch.org


----------



## Friends2

I buy Israeli goods at every opportunity. My support for Israel is unconditional. The only Palestinians I care about are the Christian Palestinians. I think the rest should have been deported immediately after the Six Day War in 1967, and the land Israel conquered should have been formally annexed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BDS Fails: Stories about Israeli success the media ignore (Rosh Hashanah edition)
					

Here’s the latest installment in our ongoing series of posts documenting BDS fails – the ubiquitous examples of Israeli success that often aren’t covere




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Pakistani peace delegation visit the Western wall in Jerusalem's Old City, September 21, 2022. (Ash Obel/The Times of Israel)










						Visiting Israel, Pakistani delegation promotes vision of peace ‘one step at a time’
					

Despite lack of diplomatic relations, a group featuring a former government minister tours Jerusalem, seeking to lobby Islamabad to join Abraham Accords




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Portraying Sarsour as Victim​Depicting Sarsour as the victim of Russian disinformation, the story begins by emotively recounting how Sarsour awoke one morning, “glanced at the internet and felt sick.”  Beleaguered by “a torrent of focused grievance that targeted her,” Sarsour asked, “’Do they really hate me that much?’”

Readers are informed that Sarsour is a longtime “activist, largely advocating for the rights of Muslims”  who was likely singled out for online attacks because her “hijab marked her as an observant Muslim.” The message? Sarsour was the victim of Islamophobia in a Russian campaign that circulated “damning, often fabricated” narratives about her. Readers are told of the losses Sarsour suffered as a result:



> “[Sarsour] is seldom invited to national platforms these days, and when she is, protests often follow. Whatever buzz there was around her as a future political candidate has quieted. She knows how she is seen, as a polarizing figure. She has adjusted to this reality, and sees herself more as an activist, in the mold of Angela Davis.
> ‘I’m never going to get a real job,’ at a major nonprofit or a corporation, she said. ‘That’s the kind of impact that these things have on our lives.’”


The article appears to be an attempt to rehabilitate Sarsour’s toxic reputation by presenting her as a tragic victim of Russia’s interference. And while reporter Ellen Barry acknowledges that some criticism of Sarsour was also “organic,” she implies that it came primarily from “pro-Israeli politicians” or Democratic supporters of Israel over Sarsour’s “criticism” of the Jewish state and her support of a Palestinian rights group  – which is how the reporter characterizes the antisemitic BDS movement.

The article deceives readers.

Misrepresenting BDS​Barry writes that:



> “[Featuring Linda Sarsour at a Sanders campaign event] troubled pro-Israel politicians in New York, who pointed to her support for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement, *which seeks to secure Palestinian rights by isolating Israel.* Critics of the movement contend that it threatens Israel’s existence.” [emphasis added]


Asserting as fact in her reporter’s voice that the BDS movement “seeks to secure Palestinian rights,” Barry suggests that its threat to Israel’s existence is just an argument used by opponents to discredit the movement.

But it is not merely BDS critics who contend the movement threatens Israel’s existence.   Leaders and proponents of the BDS movement firmly maintain that the primary goal of BDS  is to end Israel’s existence. For example:

Co-founder Omar Barghouti insists that



> “A Jewish state in Palestine, in any shape or form, cannot but contravene the basic rights of the land’s indigenous Palestinian population…definitely, most definitely, we oppose a Jewish state in any part of Palestine. No Palestinian – rational Palestinian, not a sellout Palestinian—will ever accept a Jewish state in Palestine.” (See: Omar Barghouti – Strategies for Change)


Paul Larudee, treasurer of the Association for Investment in Popular Action Committees, a funding corporation for BDS groups and activities, explains:



> “Our corporation boycotts all Israeli products and services, and encourages other institutions, companies and individuals to cease and avoid all economic, academic and cultural activity that supports the racist state of Israel *until that state dissolves itself*, welcomes all Palestinians to return to their homes, restores all of their property and pays damages for the harm it has done to Palestinians and their property.” [emphasis added]




(full article online)











						Whitewashing Antisemitism at the NYT
					

For the second week in a row, the front page of the New York Times featured an article that either provided fuel for antisemitism




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The first-ever free trade agreement (FTA) between Israel and an Asian country is set to go into effect on Dec. 1, Israel’s Economy Ministry announced on Wednesday.

The announcement comes after South Korea’s National Assembly on Tuesday ratified the FTA with Israel, marking the 60th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties between the two countries. The trade deal is Korea’s first in the Middle East.

(full article online)










						South Korea Becomes First Asian Country to Ratify Free Trade Deal With Israel
					

The flag of South Korea. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. The first-ever free trade agreement (FTA) between Israel and an Asian country …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A bilateral agreement for energy cooperation between Israel and Moroccowas signed on Thursday at Bar-Ilan University (BIU) in Ramat Gan, with Education Minister Dr. Yifat Shasha-Biton looking on. Signing the document were the head of the liaison office of the Kingdom of Morocco to the State of Israel Abderrahim Beyyoudh and BIU president Prof. Arie Zaban.


Also in attendance was a Moroccan delegation of senior officials and scientists, leading Israeli scientists from seven universities, Israel Aerospace Industries board chairman Amir Peretz and senior Israeli energy company officials.


What will come out of the agreement?​Bilateral joint research will be conducted on rechargeable batteries, recycling, solar energy and the hydrogen economy, as well as solving Morocco’s major challenge of storing and transporting its energy to neighboring countries including Spain. Morocco has set a goal of producing 52% of its electricity through renewable energy by 2030.

(full article online)









						Israel, Morocco sign bilateral agreement at Bar-Ilan University
					

Bar-Ilan University hosts the signing of a historic agreement with Moroccan counterparts for multidisciplinary cooperation in the field of energy.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hundreds of Palestinians poured out of Jerusalem’s Old City on a recent weekday carrying two open caskets, painted in deep green and emblazoned with Quranic verses, to the Muslim cemetery just outside the Lion’s Gate.

Fighting against the mourning tide, both literally and figuratively, a group of 12 Pakistani visitors slowly made their way into the ancient city, each step bringing them closer to fulfilling a lifelong dream.

The delegation of Pakistani community leaders touring the country as part of a regional peace initiative arrived in Israel last Sunday for a six-day visit designed to foster deeper ties between the two countries, which do not have diplomatic relations.

(full article online)










						Visiting Israel, Pakistani delegation promotes vision of peace ‘one step at a time’
					

Despite lack of diplomatic relations, a group featuring a former government minister tours Jerusalem, seeking to lobby Islamabad to join Abraham Accords




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Elbit Systems wins $120 million contract to supply UAVs to Thailand
					

The Israeli defense firm will provide the Royal Thai Navy with the advanced Hermes 900 Maritime Patrol unmanned aerial vehicle.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

New British tanks to feature Israeli Laser Warning System
					

Elbit Systems UK has been selected to provide the Elbit Laser Warning System (ELAWS) as part of the Challenger 3 Programme.




					ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spain’s fight to eradicate antisemitism notched two significant legal victories this week.

On Monday, the Supreme Court of Spain ruled that the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement targeting Israel is discriminatory, upholding a lower court decision from a case the Action and Communication on the Middle East (ACOM) brought to nullify “Apartheid Free Zones” established in 2016 by the City Council of Reinosa in Cantabria when it endorsed BDS.

On Wednesday, the Congress of Deputies, Spain’s parliament lower house of parliament, advanced legislation that would ban organizations engaging in antisemitic activities as defined by the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism from receiving public grants and government contracts and subsidies. The IHRA definition includes instances of anti-Zionism among its examples.

If passed by the Senate, the bill, first proposed by the Assembly of Madrid, will effectively prevent pro-BDS groups from receiving state support.

(full article online)









						Spanish Government Rules BDS is Discriminatory
					

Session of the Cortes Generales. Photo: Ministry of Defense/Flickr. Spain’s fight to eradicate antisemitism notched two significant legal victories this …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In landmark ruling, Spanish top court says Israel boycotts are always discriminatory - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

The ruling is the first piece of jurisprudence in Spain that applies broadly to the phenomenon of boycotting the Jewish state, rather than to a specific case.




					www.jta.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In landmark ruling, Spanish top court says Israel boycotts are always discriminatory - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> 
> The ruling is the first piece of jurisprudence in Spain that applies broadly to the phenomenon of boycotting the Jewish state, rather than to a specific case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jta.org


Boycotting Israel Is Not A Crime, Says European Human Rights Court​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Negotiated Exchange (Land for Peace)
P T Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Boycotting Israel Is Not A Crime, Says European Human Rights Court​


*(COMMENT)*

So, any economic interference into the money supply, transportation crossing, imports or exports, any electronic communication interruption, would not be illegal.

But Israel would not think on that level.  Why, because they have a greater responsibility to the Arab Palestinian people on the matter of survival than does their own leadership.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

#FreePalestine : a conversation with Omar Barghouti, co-founder of the BDS-movement​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> #FreePalestine : a conversation with Omar Barghouti, co-founder of the BDS-movement​



Isn’t he the Egyptian who was educated at Tel Aviv university and lives in Israel?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Wellesley College Newspaper Distances Itself From BDS-Linked ‘Mapping Project’
					

Supporters of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions campaign. Photo: Alex Chis. The campus daily of Wellesley College has distanced itself …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Striking Australian Higher Education Union Calls for Ban on Visits to Israel, Rejects IHRA Definition of Antisemitism
					

The motion was proposed by Fahad Ali, a boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) advocate.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Australian Higher Ed Union
※→. Sixties Fan, et al,

I AGREE this is noteworthy, but only as a road sign down the path of self-destruction.  



Every once in a while, you alert us to something that appears (when first noticed) a very serious matter.  Yet, upon the expansion of the cursory look, it's only a Typhon in a teacup.  I suspect that if you asked the National Tertiary Education Union to include the Sydney University demand for soft toilet paper (TP) in the Campus Rest Rooms, they would have added that to their portfolio on the grounds that human dignity was abused when forcing the campus population to use the ruffer TP without a democratic process → denying them the right to derrière determination.

These arrogant - brazenly impudent claims of "racist endeavors" and accusing the Jews as a people of inventing or exaggerating the Holocaust is just the bread and butter of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) propaganda campaign.  I have a doctorate, but I do not claim any special voice over any other in this attempted march to overrun Israel.

The pursuit of these indolent condemnations → putting themselves a notch above the leadership in the world at that time → because you don't think the outcome was correct → well that just astounds me.  I don't have a clue as to who witnessed what from where.  But I'm passing through my 70th year.  And I have yet to see an Arab Palestinian rise over the others and assume a place of distinction.

Well, I would probably make an exception for Jasser Afat (probably assassinated by his own kind).  
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Signs Historic Agricultural Agreement with Bahrain | United with Israel
					

Since the Abraham Accords were signed, Israel has seen the signing of new trade agreements and cultural exchanges with these four nations on a regular basis.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Hollie

Who wants to listen to a BDS whiner who was educated in Israel, lives in Israel but then insists others are not to take advantage of the benefits offered by Israel that he took advantage of.









What a laughable joke.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement has been a total failure. It will never achieve its objective of destroying Israel, has not influenced Israeli policy one iota and has done far more harm to Palestinians than Israelis. You might think that intelligent people would recognize this; however, the ongoing campaign for an academic boycott of Israel demonstrates that no one should overestimate the mental acuity of pro-BDS professors.

One of the principal rationales behind boycotting Israel is the belief that the Afrikaner regime in South Africa was brought to its knees by applying BDS. There are vast differences between the two cases, not the least of which is that no one was trying to replace South Africa with another state. BDS proponents also overestimate the impact boycotts had on the regime.

(full article online )






						The academic boycott folly
					

The BDS movement has no interest in compelling the Palestinian Authority or Hamas to change their authoritarian ways; the focus is solely on virtue signaling and demonizing Israel.




					www.jns.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement has been a total failure. It will never achieve its objective of destroying Israel,


That is why Israel is spending hundreds of millions to shut it down.


----------



## Hollie

Makes a BDS'er weep.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Olympian triathlete Shachar Sagiv is set to be the first Israeli to compete in Saudi Arabia, as the countries see progressively thawing relations.

Sagiv is slated to participate on Saturday in the fifth round of the Super League Triathlon, a team-based cycling, swimming and running competition. He ranked the fastest cyclist in the most recent competition in Toulouse and was the eighth-best competitor overall.

Saudi Arabia, which does not generally allow Israelis to enter, has in the past few months begun to issue special visas to Israeli citizens, primarily businesspeople, Israeli news outlet Globes reported in May.

(full article online)













						In first, Israeli athlete to compete in Saudi Arabia amid thawing ties
					

Triathlete Shachar Sagiv says his participation in Super League is 'proof that sports connect peoples and countries'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chairman Erel Margalit stressed the opportunity to increase cooperation via Israeli technology with Bahrain and countries across the region.​








						Bahrain’s Minister of Industry & Commerce visits Margalit Startup City
					

Chairman Erel Margalit stressed the opportunity to increase cooperation via Israeli technology with Bahrain and countries across the region.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Session 1B This Wall Must Fall: BDS - It worked in South Africa, will it work in Palestine?​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Session 1B This Wall Must Fall: BDS - It worked in South Africa, will it work in Palestine?​



Arab losers gonna lose.

It's the one thing they're good at.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In most cases, the rating system assigns such companies a “controversy” label that inflates their overall ESG risk rating. In other cases, the system places companies on a “watchlist,” effectively a do-not-invest list, for activities that include supporting Israel’s efforts to protect civilians from terror attacks. Companies like Motorola Solutions and Elbit Systems appear on the watchlist because they provide technology that is part of Israel’s security barrier, which helped stop homicide bombers from blowing up city buses and crowded restaurants in the mid-2000s. A Morningstar Sustainalytics ”engagement” service periodically reaches out to let penalized companies know they’ll be excluded from investment portfolios unless they change their ways.

The double standards applied to Israel, a hallmark of the anti-Semitic boycott movement, are apparent in these ratings, too. Israel and China are nothing alike. One is a flourishing democracy with rule of law and an internationally respected judicial system; the other, an authoritarian regime conducting a genocide in Xinjiang. Yet somehow, Morningstar dings Israeli companies for so-called human rights controversies while Chinese companies get a pass.

What sources does Morningstar use to validate its underlying assumptions and document alleged misconduct? The list is long, but it includes publications from the UN Human Rights Council, Human Rights Watch, Amnesty International, all of which are part of an antisemitic campaign to smear the existence of a Jewish State as a racist endeavor. The list also includes a host of pro-BDS organizations that devote every waking minute to attacking companies operating in parts of Jerusalem, the West Bank, and the Golan Heights.

Morningstar initially brushed aside accusations of anti-Israel bias last year, but later commissioned an outside law firm, White & Case, to investigate its practices. Unsurprisingly, White & Case concluded there was no evidence of systemic bias against Israel in the ESG ratings. Yet a closer look at the firm’s report shows that White & Case let its client off the hook despite turning up ample evidence of bias. Then again, this is the same law firm that recently sponsored forums accusing Israel of apartheid.

Public analysis of White & Case’s flawed report published by the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, along with a series of news stories, prompted 19 state attorneys general to launch an investigation into potential deceptive business practices while 18 state financial officers wrote Morningstar with concern. Arizona’s Treasurer notified Morningstar it may be in violation of the state’s anti-BDS law – one of more than 30 in the country – which requires the state to divest its pension funds from any company that boycotts Israel.

To avoid a potential blacklisting from state investments and contracts, Morningstar last weekannounced what appear to be significant changes in its ESG ratings methodology – with promises to change its assumptions and sources. As a first step, the company will prohibit the use of the UN Human Rights Council as a source of information.

The announcement won accolades from major Jewish organizations. But it’s premature to assess whether it will produce meaningful results. For now, biased ratings, watchlists and engagements with Israel-connected companies remain in effect. Pro-BDS groups continue to serve as sources. Until investors are shown clear evidence to the contrary, BDS activity within Morningstar continues. Arizona Treasurer Kimberly Yee said she would not close her investigation into Morningstar until she’s convinced the company’s ESG ratings are no longer encouraging Israel boycotts – a prudent course of action.

Morningstar, of course, may not be alone. Other major players in the ESG ratings space include MSCI, S&P and Moody’s. Investors would be wise to ask their asset managers and research firms to explain how they rate Israel-connected companies in the ESG space. No matter where they stand on the merits of ESG, there should be zero tolerance for Jew-free investing.


(full article online)









						Jew-Free Investing
					

How the BDS campaign infiltrated ESG




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The signatories to a renewed memorandum of understanding for a UAE-brokered water and energy deal on November 8, 2022 in Sharm El-Sheikh, Egypt (Sue Surkes/Times of Israel)

SHARM EL-SHEIKH, Egypt — Israel, Jordan and the United Arab Emirates signed a renewed memorandum of understanding on Tuesday regarding a UAE-brokered deal signed a year ago to have Jordan provide solar energy to Israel, and Israel channel desalinated water to the Hashemite Kingdom.
The MOU was signed in the presence of US climate envoy John Kerry at the UN COP27 climate conference in the Egyptian resort Sharm el-Sheikh.
Outgoing Regional Cooperation Minister Esawi Frej signed for Israel, backed by a team from the Energy Ministry led by director general Lior Shilat. Outgoing Energy Minister Karine Elharrar was not present at the confab.


(full article online)









						Israel, Jordan, UAE sign new MOU on deal to swap solar energy for desalinated water
					

Agreement declares 'positive potential prospects' of projects shown in feasibility studies; signed in presence of US climate envoy John Kerry at COP27 climate conference in Egypt




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

Latest Fake BDS Victory: Oakland Roots Edition
					

The haters are claiming the Oakland Roots have dropped PUMA as a result of their calls to boycott PUMA because, Israel.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

* Israeli consumers' protest causes a sharp decrease *
*in the value of sales of Unilever products*

 All the details >>> https://bit.ly/3UvyDh6

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: What does it mean to "politicize" a word
​
Politicized issue
A politicized issue or hot-button issue is a social, economic, theological, spiritual, scientific or legal issue which has become a political issue, as a result of deliberate action or otherwise, whereby people become politically active over that issue.
• 

_*More at Wikipedia*_

※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Politics is a "subjective" approach to an issue.  To say that something is politicized is to say it is under debate.



P F Tinmore said:


> 128 scholars specializing in antisemitism, & Holocaust studies warn the UN: IHRA definition of antisemitism is "politicized," "instrumentalized to deter free speech" & used to "shield the Israeli government from accountability for its actions."


*(COMMENT)*

Antisemitism (hostility, prejudice, or discrimination against Jews), in many discussions, is merely a description of the long-standing political atmosphere between Israel and the forces and political entities (ie the Hostile Arab Palestinians) that wish to combat territorial integrity and sovereignty.  

What is said here by the (alleged) "128 scholars specializing in antisemitism" neither adds nor subtracts from the use of the term "Antisemitism."  It is self-evident that there is hostility, prejudice, or discrimination against Jews by the Arab Palestinians.  *IF* there is an atmosphere of any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence against the Israelis, *THEN *it is in opposition to one of the cornerstones in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)(Article 20).






Most Respectfully,
R
.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: What does it mean to "politicize" a word
> 
> 
> ​Politicized issue
> A politicized issue or hot-button issue is a social, economic, theological, spiritual, scientific or legal issue which has become a political issue, as a result of deliberate action or otherwise, whereby people become politically active over that issue.
> •
> 
> _*More at Wikipedia*_
> 
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Politics is a "subjective" approach to an issue.  To say that something is politicized is to say it is under debate.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Antisemitism (hostility, prejudice, or discrimination against Jews), in many discussions, is merely a description of the long-standing political atmosphere between Israel and the forces and political entities (ie the Hostile Arab Palestinians) that wish to combat territorial integrity and sovereignty.
> 
> What is said here by the (alleged) "128 scholars specializing in antisemitism" neither adds nor subtracts from the use of the term "Antisemitism."  It is self-evident that there is hostility, prejudice, or discrimination against Jews by the Arab Palestinians.  *IF* there is an atmosphere of any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence against the Israelis, *THEN *it is in opposition to one of the cornerstones in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)(Article 20).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> .


Opposition to Israel and Zionism is opposition to occupation. colonialism, and apartheid. It is not about Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel
> SUBTOPIC: What does it mean to "politicize" a word
> 
> 
> ​Politicized issue
> A politicized issue or hot-button issue is a social, economic, theological, spiritual, scientific or legal issue which has become a political issue, as a result of deliberate action or otherwise, whereby people become politically active over that issue.
> •
> 
> _*More at Wikipedia*_
> 
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Politics is a "subjective" approach to an issue.  To say that something is politicized is to say it is under debate.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Antisemitism (hostility, prejudice, or discrimination against Jews), in many discussions, is merely a description of the long-standing political atmosphere between Israel and the forces and political entities (ie the Hostile Arab Palestinians) that wish to combat territorial integrity and sovereignty.
> 
> What is said here by the (alleged) "128 scholars specializing in antisemitism" neither adds nor subtracts from the use of the term "Antisemitism."  It is self-evident that there is hostility, prejudice, or discrimination against Jews by the Arab Palestinians.  *IF* there is an atmosphere of any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence against the Israelis, *THEN *it is in opposition to one of the cornerstones in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)(Article 20).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> .


Weaponize would be a better word than politicize.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: What does it mean to "politicize" a word
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Opposition to Israel and Zionism is opposition to occupation. colonialism, and apartheid. It is not about Jews.


*(COMMENT)*

There is no rational and valid argument against any kind of "peaceful" opposition to "occupation" anywhere or by any government.  The key word here is "peaceful."  No opposition has a justification for the commission of an offense that is intended to harm the Occupying Power.   Equally key is the necessity for the opposition to be without; a distinction of any kind, on the basis of race, colour, sex, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or social origin, property, birth or other status.

There is no colonial activity anywhere in the Middle East.  You cannot use a defense against colonialism where there is no colonialism.

The anti-semitic, anti-Israeli and pro-Palestinian cannot, no matter what the political justification, use any propaganda for war; OR incite national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes discrimination, hostility or violence. 

"Apartheid" is not a valid criminal allegation if it is missing the components of oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups - a component missing in the Arab-Israeli dispute.



P F Tinmore said:


> Weaponize would be a better word than politicize.


*(COMMENT)*

There are very few things that cannot be weaponized in one form or another.  This includes the Antisemitism & Demonization programs by the anti-semitic, anti-Israeli, and pro-Palestinian in the disputed territories.

REMEMBER:  The EU has declared a number of anti-semitic, anti-Israeli, and pro-Palestinian organizations as conducting terrorist acts committed with reference to relevant provisions of Common Position 2001/931/CFSP.  The terrorist listing is found in COUNCIL DECISION 2014/72/CFSP.  This is not the politicization of the terminology, merely facts in evidence.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Opposition to Israel and Zionism is opposition to occupation. colonialism, and apartheid. It is not about Jews.


It's all about Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> "Apartheid" is not a valid criminal allegation if it is missing the components of oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups


Jewish American journalist Katie Halper fired for calling Israel an apartheid state​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There is no colonial activity anywhere in the Middle East. You cannot use a defense against colonialism where there is no colonialism.


WCRC: Foucs: Palestine - 6. Is Israel A Settler Colonial State?​


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel
SUBTOPIC: Settler Colonial State?
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

The Palestinians agreed to Israel's control of Area "C"

(_Para 3_, _A/PV.2268. 14 October 1974_), agree to ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs • *ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C"* • which *assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C"*.​Article V. Declaration of Principles on Interim Self- Government Arrangements September 13, 1993​


P F Tinmore said:


> WCRC: Foucs: Palestine - 6. Is Israel A Settler Colonial State?​


*(COMMENT)*

But even without the Palestinian agreement,

*EXCERPT:  Para 3, Article 12, International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)*​"shall not be subject to any restrictions except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant."​
The CCPR was adopted by the General Assembly Resolution 2200A (XXI), the Arab-Palestinians have become an ever-increasing source of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility and violence shall be prohibited by law (Article 20, CCPR).

In actuality, the associate advocates for the argument → The EU has declared a number of anti-semitic, anti-Israeli, and pro-Palestinian organizations as conducting terrorist acts committed with reference to relevant provisions of Common Position 2001/931/CFSP. The terrorist listing is found in COUNCIL DECISION 2014/72/CFSP. This is not the politicization of the terminology, merely facts in evidence.  The anti-semitic, anti-Israeli, and pro-Palestinian organizations essentially argue that either:

◈   Sovereign Powers do not have the right to control their borders...​............................................OR​◈   That definition of a crime (in this case "apartheid")  shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favor of the person being investigated, prosecuted, or convicted.​
A list of just a few groups and entities referred to as terrorists by the European Union:

#3.  ‘Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigade’​#4.  ‘Al-Aqsa e.V.’.​#9.   Hamas’, including ‘Hamas-Izz al-Din al-Qassem’.​#19. ‘Palestinian Islamic Jihad’ – ‘PIJ’.​#20. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine’ – ‘PFLP’.​#21. ‘Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine – General Command’​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ Sovereign Powers do not have the right to control their borders...


What borders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

"Free Speech Issue”: Meet the Arkansas Publisher & Lawyer Asking SCOTUS to Overturn Anti-BDS Law​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Targeting Palestine Activism in the United States: Suppression of American Constitutional Rights​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Boycott Israel​SUBTOPIC: Settler Colonial State?
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> What borders?


*(COMMENT)*

Well, as far as the West Bank and Gaza Strip are concerned:
​◈ Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace  (1979) •​United Nations, Security Council Documents 1975 S/11818 of 2 September 1975, as well as S/11818/Add.l/ Corr.l, S/11818/Add.l, S/11818/Add.2, S/11818/Add.3, S/11818/Add.4, S/11818/Add.5/Corr.l and S/11818/ Add.5, and United Nations, Security Council Documents 1974 S/11198 of 18 January 1974 and S/11198/Add.l​​◈ Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994) •​
But you always ignore things like the treaties.  However, there are other things involved:
Excerpt from: A/RES/2625 (XXV)




It is important to remember that you seem to generally approach the discussion from an unreasonable perspective.





Most Respectfully,
R​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Boycott Israel​SUBTOPIC: Settler Colonial State?
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, as far as the West Bank and Gaza Strip are concerned:
> ​◈ Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace  (1979) •​United Nations, Security Council Documents 1975 S/11818 of 2 September 1975, as well as S/11818/Add.l/ Corr.l, S/11818/Add.l, S/11818/Add.2, S/11818/Add.3, S/11818/Add.4, S/11818/Add.5/Corr.l and S/11818/ Add.5, and United Nations, Security Council Documents 1974 S/11198 of 18 January 1974 and S/11198/Add.l​​◈ Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994) •​
> But you always ignore things like the treaties.  However, there are other things involved:
> Excerpt from: A/RES/2625 (XXV)
> View attachment 725259
> 
> It is important to remember that you seem to generally approach the discussion from an unreasonable perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​


The Nakba was a military conquest of Palestine. It was a war of aggression.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Nakba was a military conquest of Palestine. It was a war of aggression.


Certainly, the crossing of the frontier by Arab armies was an act of aggression.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Certainly, the crossing of the frontier by Arab armies was an act of aggression.


The Nakba started before that.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Nakba started before that.



Revenge was due to come.

Nakba started with the Arab pogroms across the Caliphate.

Arabs overplayed their hand targeting the most intelligent minority in their midst.









						Damascus affair - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Revenge was due to come.
> 
> Nakba started with the Arab pogroms across the Caliphate.
> 
> Arabs overplayed their hand targeting the most intelligent minority in their midst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

For many years, the Palestinian Authority and other sundry actors have been actively trying to promote a Boycott, Divest and Sanction (BDS) campaign against Israel. While calling on the rest of the world to boycott Israel, the Palestinians themselves maintain substantial levels of trade with Israel. 



Speaking at an exhibition of Palestinian products in Ramallah, Fatah Central Committee Secretary Jibril Rajoub commented: 



> “This activity is significant, and we hope that it will be part of a heightened and comprehensive effort – geographically and socially among all the Palestinians – to develop their understanding and create an awareness for distancing and *boycotting the Israeli products*.”
> [Official PA TV News, Oct. 31, 2022]


While Rajoub calls to boycott Israel and Israeli products, monthly trade reports published by the PA Central Bureau of Statistics (PCBS), prove that without trade with Israel, the Palestinian economy would completely collapse. 



According to the reports analyzed by Palestinian Media Watch that cover the last 5 years, goods purchased by Palestinians from Israel constituted more than half of all the goods imported to the Palestinian market.



In August 2022, for example, all Palestinian imports totaled USD 729.6 million, of which 56% came from Israel. 



> “Imports increased in August, 2022 by 7% compared to July, 2022. It also increased by 30% compared to August, 2021 and reached USD 729.6 million.
> 
> Imports from Israel increased by 4% in August, 2022 compared to July, 2022 and it represented 56% of total imports in August, 2022.”
> [PCBS, The Preliminary Results of the Palestinian Registered External Trade In Goods for August, 08/2022]​


While the percentage of goods bought from Israel was high, it is dwarfed by the percentage of Palestinian manufactured goods sold to Israel. 



According to the reports analyzed by PMW, goods sold by Palestinians to Israel, constituted over 90% of all the goods exported.



> “Exports increased in August, 2022 by 26% compared to July, 2022. It also increased by 12% compared to August, 2021 and reached USD 154.9 million.
> 
> Exports to Israel increased in August, 2022 by 24% compared to July, 2022 and it represented 91% of total exports in August, 2022.”
> [PCBS, The Preliminary Results of the Palestinian Registered External Trade In Goods for August, 08/2022]​


Since the Palestinian purchases from Israel account for only a very small percentage of Israel’s exports, which exceed trillions of dollars, if the Palestinians were to stop buying from Israel, the impact on the Israeli market would be miniscule. But if the Israeli market were to respond in kind to the BDS call, and stop buying Palestinian produced products, the Palestinian economy would face substantial difficulties, losing the ability to market over 90% of its produce.



In the past, PMW has often noted the hypocrisy of the Palestinian calls to the rest of the world to boycott Israel, while they themselves continue to buy Israeli products.










						Another Palestinian BDS fail | PMW Analysis
					

BDS will hurt Palestinians just as much as, or even more than Israelis. This is why the PA maintains substantial levels of trade with Israel




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> For many years, the Palestinian Authority and other sundry actors have been actively trying to promote a Boycott, Divest and Sanction (BDS) campaign against Israel. While calling on the rest of the world to boycott Israel, the Palestinians themselves maintain substantial levels of trade with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking at an exhibition of Palestinian products in Ramallah, Fatah Central Committee Secretary Jibril Rajoub commented:
> 
> 
> While Rajoub calls to boycott Israel and Israeli products, monthly trade reports published by the PA Central Bureau of Statistics (PCBS), prove that without trade with Israel, the Palestinian economy would completely collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the reports analyzed by Palestinian Media Watch that cover the last 5 years, goods purchased by Palestinians from Israel constituted more than half of all the goods imported to the Palestinian market.
> 
> 
> 
> In August 2022, for example, all Palestinian imports totaled USD 729.6 million, of which 56% came from Israel.
> 
> 
> While the percentage of goods bought from Israel was high, it is dwarfed by the percentage of Palestinian manufactured goods sold to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the reports analyzed by PMW, goods sold by Palestinians to Israel, constituted over 90% of all the goods exported.
> 
> 
> Since the Palestinian purchases from Israel account for only a very small percentage of Israel’s exports, which exceed trillions of dollars, if the Palestinians were to stop buying from Israel, the impact on the Israeli market would be miniscule. But if the Israeli market were to respond in kind to the BDS call, and stop buying Palestinian produced products, the Palestinian economy would face substantial difficulties, losing the ability to market over 90% of its produce.
> 
> 
> 
> In the past, PMW has often noted the hypocrisy of the Palestinian calls to the rest of the world to boycott Israel, while they themselves continue to buy Israeli products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Palestinian BDS fail | PMW Analysis
> 
> 
> BDS will hurt Palestinians just as much as, or even more than Israelis. This is why the PA maintains substantial levels of trade with Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palwatch.org


Israel controls imports and exports.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

From EcoPeace's website:



> EcoPeace Middle East is a unique organization that brings together Jordanian, Palestinian and Israeli environmentalists.
> Our primary objective is the promotion of cooperative efforts to protect our shared environmental heritage. In so doing, we seek to advance both sustainable regional development and the creation of necessary conditions for lasting peace in our region. EcoPeace has offices in Amman, Ramallah, and Tel-Aviv.



On Thursday they announced that Israel and Jordan signed a MOU to rehabilitate the Jordan River, an initiative that will require cooperation with the Palestinian Authority as well. 

"Jordan River rehabilitation is a critical climate adaptation measure that can help bring back 50% of the biodiversity lost because of decades of pollution and freshwater diversion," the group said. "With the river basin experiencing consecutive years of climate-related drought, a rehabilitated river can be the basis for creating regional climate resilience. The river being holy to half of humanity can provide much-needed jobs through tourism and pilgrimage, especially for Jordanian and Palestinian communities."

Sounds like a win-win, right? Helping the environment, helping the Palestinian and Jordanian economies, even helping tourists and pilgrims who want to visit the Jordan. Who can object?

BDS can.

The Jordanian branch of the BDS movement issued an angry statement of their own, saying that the project “works to integrate Jordanian and Palestinian youth into environmental programs and joint workshops, along with Zionist groups coming from the occupied territories.” 

It accused EcoPeace of "environmental normalization" which they define as “cooperating with the Zionist entity under the guise of improving the environment, whether through reducing pollution, recycling, increasing access to water, or reversing climate change.”

They said Israel “uses environmental normalization as a means of public relations, and as a cover to hide its violations of human rights, and to cover up its environmental crimes against the Palestinians and their lands."

So, according to BDS, anything Israel does to help the environment is terrible because it covers up the awful things Israel does to the environment. 

In other words, better that the Jordan River dries up than allowing Israel to be involved in saving it.

If you hate Israel more than you love the planet, you just might be an antisemite.











						"Progressive" BDS opposes Israelis, Jordanians and Palestinians working together to save the Jordan River
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Israel's greatest export is war.

Y'all must be proud.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's greatest export is war.
> 
> Y'all must be proud.


It's not the greatest export. 

Y'all must be really ignorant.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> It's not the greatest export.
> 
> Y'all must be really ignorant.



Palestine's greatest export is whining.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Nakba started before that.


Read that on the Hamas website, did ya'?


----------



## Hollie

Pallys - always on the losing side.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Chess History: Israel Hosts 2nd World Championship in Same Year | United with Israel
					

Israel is also making history by becoming the first country to host two different world chess championships in the same year.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Chess History: Israel Hosts 2nd World Championship in Same Year | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Israel is also making history by becoming the first country to host two different world chess championships in the same year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Will Randa Sedar be allowed to attend?                                                                      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Palestinian chess player Randa Sedar won the gold medal in the women's 10-year-old category. (Photo: via WAFA)

Palestine won six medals in the Arab Chess Championship, the official Palestinian news agency WAFA reported.

The competitions, organized by the Syrian Chess Federation and supervised by the Arab Chess Federation, were attended by 22 Palestinian players from the West Bank, Gaza Strip and the diaspora.

The player Randa Sedar was crowned with the gold medal in the women’s 10-year-old category, two rounds before the end of the game. She also obtained the Woman Candidate Master (WCM) title.

The player Iman Suwan kept the gold medal in the women under 16-year-old category for the second time in a row and two rounds before the end of the game.

Taqwa Hammouri also won a gold medal in fast chess for the women’s category and a bronze in the women’s 18 years category.

Mohammad Sedar won the silver in the 14-year-old men’s category, while Raseel Sedar won a bronze medal in the women’s 6year-old category.

_(WAFA, PC, SOCIAL)_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Will Randa Sedar be allowed to attend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian chess player Randa Sedar won the gold medal in the women's 10-year-old category. (Photo: via WAFA)
> 
> Palestine won six medals in the Arab Chess Championship, the official Palestinian news agency WAFA reported.
> 
> The competitions, organized by the Syrian Chess Federation and supervised by the Arab Chess Federation, were attended by 22 Palestinian players from the West Bank, Gaza Strip and the diaspora.
> 
> The player Randa Sedar was crowned with the gold medal in the women’s 10-year-old category, two rounds before the end of the game. She also obtained the Woman Candidate Master (WCM) title.
> 
> The player Iman Suwan kept the gold medal in the women under 16-year-old category for the second time in a row and two rounds before the end of the game.
> 
> Taqwa Hammouri also won a gold medal in fast chess for the women’s category and a bronze in the women’s 18 years category.
> 
> Mohammad Sedar won the silver in the 14-year-old men’s category, while Raseel Sedar won a bronze medal in the women’s 6year-old category.
> 
> _(WAFA, PC, SOCIAL)_



*Will Randa Sedar be allowed to attend?*

Will the Arabs allow her team to play an Israeli team if paired with one?

_It will be a twelve team championship, including the best team by rating from each of the four Continents (Africa, Americas, Asia, Europe), five teams representing federations with the highest average ratings of the best four players in the FIDE Rapid January 2022 Rating List, the home team, and two teams nominated by the FIDE President.









						World Team Chess Championship 2022 – Chessdom
					

The FIDE World Team Championship 2022, aka the small Chess Olympiad, will take place from 19 to 26 November in Jerusalem, Israel. It will be a twelve team championship, including the best team by rating from each of the four Continents (Africa, Americas, Asia, Europe), five teams representing...




					www.chessdom.com
				



_
Darn, you need a good team to qualify. Maybe if Palestinians spent less time on terrorism and more time on chess...........


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over 1,000 Israeli students penned a letter to the _Harvard Crimson_, Harvard University’s newspaper, calling for the editorial board to move its office off of lands “occupied” from indigenous tribes in a move to highlight the Crimson’s hypocrisy in supporting the BDS movement in an April editorial.


Students for Justice in America, who are supported by Israeli NGO Shurat HaDin, claimed that the Harvard Crimson's offices are situated on lands forcefully taken from the Massachusetts people, which is the indigenous nation of these territories. “The land that the Harvard Crimson operates… is territory that belongs to the Massachusett (indigenous) people. This land, like much other territory in the Boston and Cambridge regions, was taken from these native tribes during its earliest conquest by French and British colonialists and then the American military.”


“Ironically, on April 29th of this past year your Editorial Board published an essay in support of the BDS movement and its ‘blunt approach’ stating that ‘as a board, we are proud to finally lend our support to both Palestinian liberation and BDS - and we call on everyone to do the same,’” the letter continued.



Top Articles
Read More
Modeling agent Shai Avital to be extradited to Israel










This Scarf is Quickly Becoming the Must-have Gift 2022Sponsored by Fashion In USA



This Shake Almost Tastes Too Good to Be TrueSponsored by Ka'Chava



[Photos] Why Opie's Mom Was Never Mentioned on the Andy Griffith ShowSponsored by Last Night On



A+ Walk In Tubs For CheapSponsored by Amazing Walk In Tubs | Search ads


The Harvard Crimson's BDS editorial​


> *“We are proud to finally lend our support to both Palestinian liberation and BDS — and we call on everyone to do the same.”*
> Harvard Crimson editorial board



“We are proud to finally lend our support to both Palestinian liberation and BDS — and we call on everyone to do the same,” the Crimson’s editorial board wrote in its much-maligned April editorial. It was a notable shift from the paper’s history of opposing BDS, which the board cited in its editorial. 










BDS ACTIVISTS in action (credit: GALI TIBBON / AFP)
The editorial went further than most in its condemnation of Israel. Whereas past Crimson editors had called comparisons between Israel and Apartheid-era South Africa “offensive” and “repugnant,” the editorial published Friday favorably compares BDS tactics to the anti-Apartheid movement, while adding that “Israel remains America’s favorite first amendment blindspot” because individuals and companies that criticize Israel regularly face criticism and consequences.

The SJA is not the first to express displeasure about the editorial. In May, 70 Harvard University faculty members – including Alan Dershowitz – issued a statement expressing “dismay” over the editorial.

(full article online)


https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/antisemitism/article-722750











						Israeli students call on Harvard Crimson to move out of ‘stolen lands’
					

The Harvard student newspaper editorial went further than most in its condemnation of Israel, garnering this reply from the SJA.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

$5.2 Billion in Exports: This Israeli Industry is Very Healthy | United with Israel
					

Health-tech ‘report card’ for 2021 shows a thriving sector with about $5 billion invested and 1,800 active companies.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> $5.2 Billion in Exports: This Israeli Industry is Very Healthy | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Health-tech ‘report card’ for 2021 shows a thriving sector with about $5 billion invested and 1,800 active companies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


You think instead of just posting a link and forcing us to read it and figure out it's relevance, you could also post a little commentary on what you find so attractive about this story?  I mean, isn't that one of the USMB rules that you post a personal opinion along with your link?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



They convinced me.......
I will never buy Israeli wine from that liquor store in Vancouver.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Instead, I'll boycott pally pally ''whine''.


----------



## Hollie

A glass of pally ''whine''?


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel Shines in NASA Competition | United with Israel
					

Israeli participants at the NASA Space Apps Challenge launched some amazing ideas that are out of this world!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Celebrates 30 Years of Relations with Latvia | United with Israel
					

'We have built a warm partnership based on shared values and common interests,' said Israel's president.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lara Kiswani: The Future of BDS and Palestinian Freedom​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

Definitely something to be said for making a positive contribution to the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The slippery slope to the corporate takeover of America.

Free Speech & Palestinian Rights – Weapons/Targets in the Battle Against ESG, ft. Julia Bacha​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Company Signs Major Energy Deal with Morocco | United with Israel
					

"We have recognized a huge potential in Morocco for collaborations in the natural gas and renewable energy sectors," said CEO Yossi Abu.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## MartyNYC

Boycott? What boycott?


----------



## Lisa558

MartyNYC said:


> Boycott? What boycott?
> 
> View attachment 736593


Omar, Tlaib, and the other supporters of the antisemitic BDS movement must be pretty unhappy. 

Trump was the best president for Jews we’ve had in decades!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Palestine never existed.


----------



## rylah




----------



## MartyNYC

Boycott? What boycott?

Saudi investor is the largest shareholder in an Israeli mobility intelligence company. “We like the innovation and technology culture of Israel,” said Muhammad Asif Seemab…

Saudi Family Office Builds Largest Stake in Israel’s Otonomo


----------



## Sixties Fan

Construction to start on ‘electricity highway’ connecting Israel, Cyprus and Greece
					

The EuroAsia Interconnector submarine power cable will link the countries' grids and provide Israel with a reliable way to export natural gas in the form of electric power.




					www.jns.org


----------



## MartyNYC

Someone say boycott Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Someone say boycott Israel?
> 
> View attachment 737020


What does that have to do with boycotts?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> What does that have to do with boycotts?


Someone say boycott?

US-Israel Advanced Technology Partnership: “Reflects the true friendship between our peoples and shared values of democratic principles and human rights.” 

Joint U.S.-Israel Statement on Launching Strategic High-Level Dialogue on Technology | The White House


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> What does that have to do with boycotts?


When does the boycott start?


----------



## MartyNYC

When United Arab Emirates has an embassy in Israel, it signifies there is really no boycott…


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tel Aviv to Host E-Sports Tournament With US, Israel, UAE, Morocco, Bahrain Teams
					

The national flags of Israel and the United Arab Emirates flutter along a highway, in Netanya, Israel, Aug. 17, 2020. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MartyNYC

What boycott?

Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## MartyNYC

*Someone say boycott?*

*Israel's Impressive Economy*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Two people.


----------



## Hollie

Once again we see Arab nations realizing that mutually beneficial relationships empower wealth and security.


----------



## Hollie

Israel's NewMed signs Morocco gas exploration deal​Reuters
JERUSALEM, Dec 6 (Reuters) - Israel's NewMed Energy (NWMDp.TA) said on Tuesday it signed a deal with Morocco's energy and mining ministry and Adarco Energy for offshore natural gas exploration and production in Morocco.
NewMed and Adarco will each have a 37.5% stake in the Boujdour Atlantique licence, NewMed said. The ministry will hold the remaining 25%.






Could someone email the BDS'ers, please?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


You’re a mental patient, posting compulsively about Israel since 2009 on a messageboard.

US-Israel Advanced Technology Partnership: “Reflects the true friendship between our peoples and shared values of democratic principles and human rights.” 

Joint U.S.-Israel Statement on Launching Strategic High-Level Dialogue on Technology | The White House


----------



## Lisa558

P F Tinmore said:


>


No surprise. The French are very antisemitic, and getting moreso as the Muslim haters immigrate to France.


----------



## Lisa558

MartyNYC said:


> You’re a mental patient, posting compulsively about Israel since 2009 on a messageboard.
> 
> US-Israel Advanced Technology Partnership: “Reflects the true friendship between our peoples and shared values of democratic principles and human rights.”
> 
> Joint U.S.-Israel Statement on Launching Strategic High-Level Dialogue on Technology | The White House


Not only that, but he’s posting from a foreign country.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hollie said:


> Two people.



It's amazing!
Twice as many people as last year.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pundits on the left point to the enduring Israeli-Palestinian conflict as the reason why Israel continues to be condemned in the media, international forums and sometimes almost everywhere. Pundits on the right point to the eternal nature of antisemitism and say, well, what can you expect?

But there is another reason that gets far less attention: good old-fashioned profit. Put simply, bashing Israel is good business.

For example, there is the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA), which is devoted to one kind of refugee in the world: Palestinian Arabs. UNRWA has unilaterally decided to rewrite the rules on who qualifies as a refugee, so that not only any Arab who fled or was displaced during Israel’s War of Independence in 1948 is a perpetual refugee, but so are their progeny, regardless of whether they have become citizens of other countries. Thanks to UNRWA’s bizarre perversion of international law, which applies to no other group of refugees in the world, there are now some seven million people who fit this definition.

UNRWA is also very, very rich. It enjoys a $1 billion annual budget, employs tens of thousands of workers and is one of the largest “industries” in Palestinian society. No one involved in it would dare to contemplate turning off the money faucet.

The Palestinian leadership certainly has no intention of doing so. By cynically tugging the heart strings of a gullible Western world, which then happily opens its wallet, Palestinian leaders have made enormous amounts of money by a time-honored method: They stole it.

Hamas leader Khaled Mashal, for example, has a fortune estimated at $3 billion. His deputy, Abu Marzouk, is forced to struggle through life with only $2 billion. Palestinian Authority chief Mahmoud Abbas is somewhat more modest, with only $100 million, while his two sons are thought to be worth $300 million. Of course, it is reasonable to suspect that a large part of the Abbas family’s assets have been carefully hidden and therefore cannot even be estimated.

Further down the trough are the terrorists paid monthly salaries by the P.A. in thanks for murdering Jews. The more Jews are killed, the higher the monthly payments. These “pay to slay” salaries currently add up to $345 million per annum.

Besides UNRWA and the terrorist warlords, we cannot forget the anti-Israeli propaganda industry. After all, someone has to maintain the West’s guilty conscience, or the money might stop flowing. This is where the BDS organizations come in—Palestinian organizations, Western organizations and even Israeli organizations.

It is important to emphasize that there is often a deep connection between these anti-Israel NGOs and various terrorist organizations. The organization Addameer, for example, is affiliated with the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP). Yet despite its terror connections, Addameer is well remunerated. It has received more than 20 million euros from the Dutch government over the past decade. Thankfully, after Dutch government officials were presented with evidence of Addameer’s involvement in terrorism, the aid funds were frozen.

Addameer is by no means alone. Between 2016-2020, the United Nations donated at least $40,000,000 to 19 Palestinian BDS organizations. Eight of these organizations have been linked to the PFLP, and six of them were declared terrorist organizations by Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz in Aug. 2022. The cash payments to these groups were transferred through such rarified international institutions as the United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs, the United Nations Development Programme and the United Nations International Children’s Emergency Fund (UNICEF). The art of money laundering is by no means confined to drug cartels.

Western BDS organizations that operate in international institutions and on scores of campuses also receive hundreds of millions of dollars a year from various sources and governments. One of the largest and most prosperous is the Open Society Foundations, bankrolled by the left-wing billionaire George Soros.

This organization received a staggering $18 billion from Soros in 2017 and supports a large number of prominent BDS organizations. Members of 20 of these groups are prohibited from entering Israel. In 2016, Open Society Foundations internal documents were published anonymously by the Russia-linked site DCLeaks. Among the documents were instructions to put pressure on the European Union to implement a policy of labeling Israeli products produced in Judea and Samaria, something that would dramatically strengthen the BDS movement.

This is a homegrown problem as well. Over the last decade, 70 Israeli organizations whose work is indistinguishable from that of foreign anti-Israel NGOs received no less than $260 million from foreign governments, the E.U. and the U.N. At the top of the donor countries were Germany, the U.S., the Netherlands, Switzerland and Norway.

Not everyone passionately hates Israel, but almost everyone wants to get rich. With this kind of money on offer, and the prospect of lucrative careers ahead of them, why would anyone want to risk missing out on all that filthy lucre by giving up their hatred of the Jewish state?











						Understanding Israel-hatred: Follow the $$
					

Why would NGOs, U.N. agencies and international organizations ever want to give up the filthy lucre they get for bashing Israel?




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Colonial settlements defines the history of Islamism.


----------



## Hollie

Oh, dear. 











						Israel, Jordan, UAE to expedite water-for-power project
					






					en.globes.co.il
				




Israel, Jordan, and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) are due to sign a memorandum of understanding (MOU) today to accelerate implementation of a project involving water in exchange for electricity that was agreed exactly a year ago.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Electronic Intifada trumpets:



> The legal dispute between Ben & Jerry’s and its parent company Unilever has ended in a bit of a fudge.
> 
> But as a result, the ice cream maker can say that it is standing by its July 2021 decision to end all business in Israel so as not to be complicit in Israel’s illegal colonization of occupied Palestinian land.
> 
> That being the case, *the outcome can be seen as a win for supporters of Palestinian rights.*



As usually is the case with Israel-haters, they are lying.

When Unilever said that it would sell its Ben & Jerry's business in Israel to an Israeli company back in June, its own Ben & Jerry's subsidiary sued its parent company  stop the sale altogether and to not allow anyone to sell ice cream with their name in Israel and the West Bank.

This settlement is a loss for Ben & Jerry's - as the Israeli company says in its press release:




> Avi Zinger, issued the following statement in response to the settlement reached today by Unilever and Ben & Jerry’s:
> 
> “I am pleased that the litigation between Unilever and the independent Board of Ben & Jerry’s has been resolved. *There is no change to the agreement I made with Unilever earlier in the year. *I look forward to continuing to produce and sell the great tasting *Ben & Jerry’s ice cream under the Hebrew and Arabic trademarks throughout Israel and the West Bank *long into the future.”



Zinger's company, American Quality Products Ltd (AQP), can still sell ice cream named Ben and Jerry's in Israel and in the West Bank - and to Palestinians, too. All of which Ben and Jerry's tried to stop.

The only "victory" for Ben and Jerry's, which the haters are loudly bragging about, is that Israel is no longer mentioned in the Ben and Jerry's "Where We Do Business" webpage. They add a paragraph saying, 




> Unilever has sold trademark rights to the Hebrew and Arabic language versions of the Ben & Jerry’s name to Blue & White Ice-Cream Ltd.  No English language trademark of the Ben & Jerry’s Homemade Inc. has been transferred to Blue & White Ice-Cream Ltd. Blue & White Ice-Cream Ltd. is a completely separate and distinct entity from Ben & Jerry’s Homemade Inc.  Ben & Jerry’s has no ownership of or economic interest in Blue & White Ice-Cream Ltd.



This was exactly the situation in June when Unilever sold the trademark rights to AQP/Blue and White. 

Ben & Jerry's dropped the lawsuit and gained exactly nothing from it. Unilever changed nothing, AQP changed nothing.

The only people who can call this a "victory" for Ben & Jerry's are people whose interest in truth is nonexistent.

The ironic thing is that, in one sense, this really is a victory for "supporters of Palestinian rights." Because now, Ben & Jerry's can be sold to Palestinian stores in the West Bank, with Arabic labeling, when before it was not available. But people who call themselves "supporters of Palestinian rights" are *against *that outcome, because the manufacturer is Israeli. 

They don't want Palestinians to decide for themselves what kind of ice cream they can buy. They want to make that decision for them. Which shows you how little they care about "Palestinian rights."

(I'm also wondering whether the Unilever agreement with AQP would allow AQP to sell Arabic-labeled B&J ice cream to the UAE, Bahrain or other Arab countries - none of which now can obtain Ben & Jerry's ice cream. It would be truly ironic to see the Ben & Jerry's company protesting an Israeli company selling its Arabic-labeled ice cream to Arab countries - a symbol of peaceful relations - in the name of "social justice.") 










						Ben and Jerry's drops lawsuit against Unilever, but Israel haters claim victory anyway. Because lying is what they do.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Even more BDS fail ]









						7-Eleven to open in Tel Aviv on January 11
					

The first branch will be located at Dizengoff Center in Tel Aviv, with dozens of additional branches planned in the coming years.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Robbie Williams, Sam Smith to perform in Israel in 2023
					

The Summer in the City music festival will take place across two days in May-June in Park Hayarkon in Tel Aviv.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

Texas and Virginia Commissions: BDS Plays Key Role In Fomenting Antisemitism
					

The Boycott, Divestment, and Sanction movement against Israel contributes strongly to campus environments hostile to Jews.




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------

